# Soon to be 34 and feeling pressured, anyone else?!?!



## inpghttc

Hello all...I am going to be 34 in Septmeber and was wondering if anyone else is in the same boat and may be having feelings like I am having. I just (today) got my first AF after stopping the pill and am planning on TTC this cycle. I am feeling a slight rushed against time to get my BFP before November and here is why... I used to think that I had until I was 35 to get pregnant without being considered high risk. I just recently found out that the magic age of 35 is the age in which the baby is born, NOT the age in which you conceive. So, for me to deliver at age 34, I need to conceive by around November/December of 2011. Now, I am fully aware that many people have babies after the age of 35 and everything ends up being totally fine...I just guess that wanting to beat the "high risk pregnancy" status has me feeling a little nervous and pressured and was wanted to bring it up here to see if I am alone with the feeling or if anyone else feels the same way? :shrug:


----------



## Ambree

Well I am your age also, except I turn 34 in March :flower:
I did not start to really want a baby until last year
and have been off the pill since July 2010.
But I was on it for so long!!!
And I was so ignorant of my own biology ...
anyway so here we are at 5 or 6 dpo and hoping for a BFP.
This is my fourth attempt.

Every time I get a BFN I feel like I have failed somehow or that I must be starting menopause
melodramatic hormones lol
:blush:

My sister went off the pill at 34 and one or two or cycles later she was BFP. She will have her first baby next month at 35 :flow:


----------



## inpghttc

Thanks Ambree! I feel the same way! Let's keep in touch and update each other throughout this journey!


----------



## Kaleido

Hi, im 33 as well and this is my first month ttc.....and god do I feel under tremendous pressure to have babies NOW! Its like my brain suddenly clicked and I did the math....and that houseful of children seemed like only wishful thinking. The love of my life and I found each other late, and I also own a skill related business that I work alone in(and make more$ ) so the timing was never right for me, even tho I've always wanted to be a mom. But now that we have decided to do it im soo impatient!


----------



## Ambree

For sure :)
better to write about it than incessantly crawl through the internet seeking matching symptoms :laugh2:

This time around I don't have much appetite and I have slight flu like symptoms -
but I'm under more pressure than usual and it's winter here so I sinus and glands is hardly remarkable.

My close friend is also pregnant (34) and she is due one month after my sister. My cousin (37) is having her first baby around the same time.
So I guess its babymania.
It seems everyone is having babies
or rather -
everyone CAN have babies
except for me.

Have you noticed a change in your cycles the past few years?
In my 20s my cycles were clockwork 27 or 28,
since trying from October 2010 my cycles have been 25 or 26 days and twice they were 35.
So of course to me that means I am approaching menopause.
I told my doctor this and he just laughed and told me not to be ridiculous.
lol :muaha:


----------



## Ambree

Kaleido said:


> Hi, im 33 as well and this is my first month ttc.....and god do I feel under tremendous pressure to have babies NOW! *Its like my brain suddenly clicked and I did the math....and that houseful of children seemed like only wishful thinking.* The love of my life and I found each other late, and I also own a skill related business that I work alone in(and make more$ ) so the timing was never right for me, even tho I've always wanted to be a mom. But now that we have decided to do it im soo impatient!

Exactly!!! :thumbup:
I really don't know what I was thinking before ttc, I guess my motherhood switch was dormant
until it was suddenly - ON.
And I realised that I really wanted a baby
and worse that I may run out of time.


----------



## inpghttc

I also was like a switch going from not even slighly considering it to ON!!! It's like our biological clock is finally talking to us! :)


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi ladies,

You all have read my mind. DH and I have been married 5 years and we are both 32. Now that I am seeing my big family multiple children dream seem more and more dreamlike, I am crazy. I have put it off so long and, now that my cycles are starting to change, I'm getting worried. (They were 28 now they're 24-30). (My sister is starting menopause at 38, which is also freaking me out) Plus, I have a lot of pressure from family, friends, and just the good old green monster as I watch others jump into it. DH used to drive me mad pointing out couples who appeared to be 40+ with toddlers as examples of how waiting was not all bad. I couldn't help but think what they might have had to do to their bodies, or the agony of the wait they endured. I don't know if fear is the best motivation, but it's working on me right now...lol


----------



## NellieRae

Fear of still trying to start or complete our family at an *advanced* maternal age is driving me now, as well. I am worried that we'll run out of time or that my fertility isn't what I need....or something. I don't want to be an old parent, unable to keep up with my children or maybe not around for theirs. 

Lots of women our age have healthy pregnancies easily - others have to jump through hoops of agony & tears first. Its the fear of the unknown + the possibility of never having something I want so VERY much. I'm not sure how far I would be willing to go if it doesn't happen like I always dreamed it would.


----------



## aleja

hello there, i am a newbie. this is my first post ever! i decided to join after a few weeks of stalking bnb! i too am 33 and feeling the pressure. it feels like everywhere i look friends, family, colleagues are all falling pregnant and having babies. i can't help think i have missed the boat. we been trying for 4 months and it already feels like an eternity. 
its great to know i am not the only one and its been inspiring to hear so many similar stories to mine x


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies :flower:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## letdoit

Hi all, this is my first post as I joined today!

I am 31 this August and also feeling under a lot of pressure to get pregnant. My 1st daughter is 12yrs , so now hoping for number 2. My OH wants a boy,,,,,,! I have read lots of info about TTC a boy. Not sure how possible it is with Artificial insemination?

Will keep you udated!

Guk luck to you all ladies.


----------



## karine

Hi, I've been stalking B&B for a while now.. just had to reply this time because I'll be 34 in September as well and the pressure is on! It doesn't help that everyone around me is getting pregnant on their first and second months trying and I'm currently on my 3rd and not getting the feeling this is my month :nope:

I know I'm supposed to relax and not be so frantic about it all but I can't help it! Great to know there are others like me tho :)


----------



## inpghttc

Karine, what day in September? I'm the 11th! :) Good luck to you!


----------



## PositiveUs

Listen people, I am 38 and 1/2 trying for my first (late bloomer). I have the highest hopes. My cousin conceived last year naturally at age 42 after 11 months of trying. 
It is possible!!!
I am on Day 13.
Got my first +OPK yesterday, day 12 and +OPK today, day 13. 
BD day 8, 10, 11 and 12 so far. Guess the plan is to BD tonight to hopefully seal the deal. 
I have taken prenatal vitamins for 10 years, I take primrose day 4 til O. Sometimes use preseed but haven't really needed it.
This is technically my first month ttc with fiance, last month he had no idea what I was trying to do!
I suggest changing passwords to positive pregnancy symbols/words, drawing pictures/paintings of the pregnancy or finding pics and putting them around you at home or work (sperm meets egg), practicing visualization of your dream every day and being grateful for what you do have right now. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ambree

I keep visualising a BFP, does that count? :D

I'm 7 dpo today (if my luteal phase is 15 or 16) 
and trying to be as positive as possible...

inpghttc, I read your post about a very light AF, I once had a very early AF that was not very heavy, the research i read at the time suggested that it was the timing of AF that was more important than actual blood flow.
Ie if your AF arrives within a time frame so that the luteal phase is too short.
(Happened to me during a very stressful overseas trip).


----------



## Ambree

letdoit said:


> Hi all, this is my first post as I joined today!
> 
> I am 31 this August and also feeling under a lot of pressure to get pregnant. My 1st daughter is 12yrs , so now hoping for number 2. My OH wants a boy,,,,,,! I have read lots of info about TTC a boy. Not sure how possible it is with Artificial insemination?
> 
> Will keep you udated!
> 
> Guk luck to you all ladies.

Im not sure if it is the same with people as it is with horses and dogs lol -
but it is better to breed once while younger and then ttc when older,
than to ttc older for the first time :thumbup:

I dont know much about AI, my aunty had her frist baby at 47 through IVF
but it was through a donor egg, after several unsuccessful attempts with her own.
They now have a beautiful baby boy, who looks exactly like the dad! :kiss:

I hope you have the beautiful baby boy you and your OH are dreaming of,
best wishes :dust:


----------



## christine7611

Wow, I could have written most of these posts myself!! I will be 35 in December and just ended our 2nd cycle of ttc. And I want more than one kiddo before 40 ideally. The pressure is INTENSE!!! And I know what you all mean about it feeling like everyone else you know is getting pregnant easily. I didn't meet DH until I was 29. I wish now that we had started trying a few years ago, but there was always a good reason to wait. Now I'm just hoping and praying that we didn't wait too long and that we'll be successful soon. I keep thinking I should venture over to the ttc over 35 board, but it scares me too much :) I know people get pregnant after 35 all the time, but the time pressure does seem lots different that it would have if I had started younger. Oh, well, c'est la vie, I guess. Sending lots of baby dust out to all of you!!!
:dust:


----------



## aleja

christine7611 said:


> Wow, I could have written most of these posts myself!! I will be 35 in December and just ended our 2nd cycle of ttc. And I want more than one kiddo before 40 ideally. The pressure is INTENSE!!! And I know what you all mean about it feeling like everyone else you know is getting pregnant easily. I didn't meet DH until I was 29. I wish now that we had started trying a few years ago, but there was always a good reason to wait. Now I'm just hoping and praying that we didn't wait too long and that we'll be successful soon. I keep thinking I should venture over to the ttc over 35 board, but it scares me too much :) I know people get pregnant after 35 all the time, but the time pressure does seem lots different that it would have if I had started younger. Oh, well, c'est la vie, I guess. Sending lots of baby dust out to all of you!!!
> :dust:

hey there, same story here i wish we hadn't waited so long we have been together for 9+ years but we always had an excuse, money, travel, career, house etc etc etc . if i had know it was going be this hard i would have started trying long time ago. good luck to you


----------



## aleja

karine said:


> Hi, I've been stalking B&B for a while now.. just had to reply this time because I'll be 34 in September as well and the pressure is on! It doesn't help that everyone around me is getting pregnant on their first and second months trying and I'm currently on my 3rd and not getting the feeling this is my month :nope:
> 
> I know I'm supposed to relax and not be so frantic about it all but I can't help it! Great to know there are others like me tho :)

hi karine, i know what you mean a few of my close friends all fell preggers within a couple of months of ttc and they will all be first time mums very soon. i am so happy for all of them but can't help feeling a bit sad and envious sometimes. best wishes to u and everyone else :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

Before I moved to Italy I had a large group of girlfriends who I went to school with. Through FaceBook I see that pretty much all of them have one or two children now. My DH and I got married at the start of the month and started our TTC journey on honeymoon in Paris. We were so hopeful but AF arrived today. Yesterday I found out another of my friends is 13 weeks PG. So happy for her, just wish it was me.....
DH and I are both 30 and were secretly hoping we'd be one of the lucky couples that do everything right and get their BFP on the first try. Yeah right, no such luck. It's still early in the game for us but I feel the biological clock ticking for me too. The longer it takes the older we get.
Human bodies are incredible. We'll all get there, young, old or inbetween.
Baby dust to all you wonderful fearless women
x


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> christine7611 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I could have written most of these posts myself!! I will be 35 in December and just ended our 2nd cycle of ttc. And I want more than one kiddo before 40 ideally. The pressure is INTENSE!!! And I know what you all mean about it feeling like everyone else you know is getting pregnant easily. I didn't meet DH until I was 29. I wish now that we had started trying a few years ago, but there was always a good reason to wait. Now I'm just hoping and praying that we didn't wait too long and that we'll be successful soon. I keep thinking I should venture over to the ttc over 35 board, but it scares me too much :) I know people get pregnant after 35 all the time, but the time pressure does seem lots different that it would have if I had started younger. Oh, well, c'est la vie, I guess. Sending lots of baby dust out to all of you!!!
> :dust:
> 
> hey there, same story here i wish we hadn't waited so long we have been together for 9+ years but we always had an excuse, money, travel, career, house etc etc etc . if i had know it was going be this hard i would have started trying long time ago. good luck to youClick to expand...

Alas! Only Retropsect is 20/20! :flower:
Okay over 30's :thumbup:
best wishes for the remainder of 2010,
may we all obtain the coveted BFP
and receive the amazing Life gift we are hoping for :dust:

Who is testing in July?
I am supposed to test August 1st, but I cant refrain from POAS :blush:
and are testing earlier than I should.
But Im ignoring all BFNs until at least 12dpo (currently on 6-7dpo I think) :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Everyone!
I hope you don't mind if I join? I just signed up to BnB today after a week of (obsessively) reading different forums and this one is exactly what I feel. I have a 7 year old son from a previous relationship that "just happened" with no stress, no symptom checking and no expectations. I was actually 13 weeks before I realized and POAS. And now I'm 33, documenting every twinge, pain, vein, CM, CP...it's making me CRAAAAZY! I m/c in April (unplanned) at 6wks which devastated me because every month that goes by and no pg happens I feel like I'm running out of time.
I'm currently 5dpo and the clock seems to have stopped moving. lol I need to locate my sanity!:loopy:


----------



## karine

inpghttc.. i'm the 27th:) at the beginning of this year i told myself that i had to be pregnant by my birthday.. now i'm just months away.. don't know where the time has gone! :shrug: 

aleja.. on one hand i'm ecstatic for anyone who is successful, then on the other hand, when i hear the news it's like a knife to my heart :cry: my cousin recently got married and announced just last week that she is 2 months along. SO happy for her but everyone in my family is on my case now because DH and i have been married 2 years +. my mum has even suggested i take some herbal remedies, lol.. and once even attempted to give me tips on babymaking which was mortifying because we never talked about those things before :blush: 

think i ovulated on wednesday but we didn't BD because DH was away :( did manage to on tuesday tho so we'll see, but i'm not getting the feeling that this is my month.

and i feel like i'm going crazy because the week i ovulate til AF comes my body gets so weird :wacko: right now i'm getting a pinching feeling in the ovary area and my mouth keeps springing water.. it's just maddening! 

anyhoo, as PositiveUs said, i'm going to stay positive because it's got to happen sooner or later, right? will just ignore that ticking clock in my head and really give it all i've got. 

GL and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Ambree

karine said:


> inpghttc.. i'm the 27th:) at the beginning of this year i told myself that i had to be pregnant by my birthday.. now i'm just months away.. don't know where the time has gone! :shrug:
> 
> aleja.. on one hand i'm ecstatic for anyone who is successful, then on the other hand, when i hear the news it's like a knife to my heart :cry: my cousin recently got married and announced just last week that she is 2 months along. SO happy for her but everyone in my family is on my case now because DH and i have been married 2 years +. my mum has even suggested i take some herbal remedies, lol.. and once even attempted to give me tips on babymaking which was mortifying because we never talked about those things before :blush:
> 
> *think i ovulated on wednesday but we didn't BD because DH was away  did manage to on tuesday tho so we'll see, but i'm not getting the feeling that this is my month*.

I've read that it is best to BD before ovulation, so perhaps Tuesday was THE day :thumbup:




karine said:


> anyhoo, as PositiveUs said, i'm going to stay positive because it's got to happen sooner or later, right? will just ignore that ticking clock in my head and really give it all i've got.
> 
> GL and :hugs: to everyone!

Thank you! :hugs:
I wish you a happy and fast journey to your :bfp:

PS: Trinidad - how exotic! :D


----------



## Ambree

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I hope you don't mind if I join? I just signed up to BnB today after a week of (obsessively) reading different forums and this one is exactly what I feel. I have a 7 year old son from a previous relationship that "just happened" with no stress, no symptom checking and no expectations. I was actually 13 weeks before I realized and POAS. And now I'm 33, documenting every twinge, pain, vein, CM, CP...it's making me CRAAAAZY! I m/c in April (unplanned) at 6wks which devastated me because every month that goes by and no pg happens I feel like I'm running out of time.
> I'm currently 5dpo and the clock seems to have stopped moving. lol I need to locate my sanity!:loopy:

I noticed some veins on my bb that I cant remember noticing before ...
but maybe I have just never paid attention. [Previous to this attempt I hadn't gone insane on the entire list of 2ww symptoms :headspin:
and the online charts ...
although it has made the waiting easier and more enjoyable!]

Best wishes ReadynWaiting that this is your month also :dust:


----------



## DHime

Hi ladies!
I understand the pressure. We have only been trying 1 month and my hubbie is already worried. He is still young though (25) so he isn'tlikely to be the one with the dificulty.
I will be 35 in Sept. (Still not sure how I got this old) 
I am also wondering is every little symptom is something other than AF.
I lost track of my cycle after we started TTC. I was having fun and forgot to track. now I have no clue when AF is comming, or if... This is still so new.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'll be 31 in August and I already feel the pressure. My cycles have never been normal and I never really cared, but now I feel its the right time. I'm confronted with getting my cycle balanced and a bunch of other health issues that I wasn't prepared for. Frustrating to say the least. I totally feel you gals.


----------



## Coconuts

What really kicked my baby fever into high gear was when a very good friend of mine told me she was pregnant. It was a complete accident, really early into a very shakey relationship, totally unplanned and she was totally unready for it. I know, right!!!!!
By way of finding a positive in this, she was 36 when she got pregnant and she gave birth to a very healthy and gorgeous baby girl. She turned into a super star mama over night.
The stork will find us all
x


----------



## DHime

I didn't get scared till my gyno said, "you know you don't have alot of time left... Don't you?"
I never even considered the possibility of time running out.


----------



## sunshine1217

DHime said:


> I didn't get scared till my gyno said, "you know you don't have alot of time left... Don't you?"
> I never even considered the possibility of time running out.

That's rude of your gyno to say! She should just do her job of helping you conceive.

I am totally joining you guys in this because I am also turning 34 in september. It's scary and I feel so alone with all my friends either my age with babies or a lot younger.

I do want to say though that it could be worse...imagine if we haven't found our OH by now and are still searching for that. :) just a thought to lift us all up...


----------



## MrsBea23

Evening Ladies,

I have just found this thread and would love to join you, haven't managed to read all the posts yet but I will get there.

I am 34 in December and I can feel my time slipping by quickly, I went off the pill in November (after 17 years) and didn't get a cycle until about 4 months ago. I am cd9 today so hopefully will O next week.

Anyway I just wanted to introduce myself I will go back and read all of the posts now, looking forward to getting to know you all.

Cheers


----------



## christine7611

Sunshine1217, you make an excellent point about the fact that at least we have all met our significant others. I have two good friends, one almost 35 and the other just turned 34, and neither is even dating anyone right now. They both work with kids and very much want children. I would probably be having panic attacks if I were in their shoes :) / :( 

And I have to remind myself to think back to when I was in my mid and late 20's and EVERYONE I knew, except me, was getting married and some were starting to have kids, and I kept hoping and praying that I would find the right guy, all the while fearing that it would never happen for me. It took me until I was 29 to meet him, but he was TOTALLY worth the wait. Every.Single.Second of the wait. He's amazing. So I need to believe that it will be the same way with baby, that just because I don't have that now doesn't mean it won't ever happen, and that he or she will be totally worth every single second of the wait. 

((HUGS)) to all of you during our waits!!!


----------



## DHime

MrsBea23 said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> I have just found this thread and would love to join you, haven't managed to read all the posts yet but I will get there.
> 
> I am 34 in December and I can feel my time slipping by quickly, I went off the pill in November (after 17 years) and didn't get a cycle until about 4 months ago. I am cd9 today so hopefully will O next week.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to introduce myself I will go back and read all of the posts now, looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> Cheers

Great to meet you! I know what you mean about it slipping. I am just trying to be patient now. I was on BC pills 15 or so years. Got ovarian cysts rupuring w/in a month of stopping. Doc said that it was because my ovaries hadn't ovulated in so long that they went into overdrive. Didn't know they could do that. how did coming off bc pills work for you?


----------



## sunshine1217

christine7611 said:


> Sunshine1217, you make an excellent point about the fact that at least we have all met our significant others. I have two good friends, one almost 35 and the other just turned 34, and neither is even dating anyone right now. They both work with kids and very much want children. I would probably be having panic attacks if I were in their shoes :) / :(
> 
> And I have to remind myself to think back to when I was in my mid and late 20's and EVERYONE I knew, except me, was getting married and some were starting to have kids, and I kept hoping and praying that I would find the right guy, all the while fearing that it would never happen for me. It took me until I was 29 to meet him, but he was TOTALLY worth the wait. Every.Single.Second of the wait. He's amazing. So I need to believe that it will be the same way with baby, that just because I don't have that now doesn't mean it won't ever happen, and that he or she will be totally worth every single second of the wait.
> 
> ((HUGS)) to all of you during our waits!!!

I was in a relationship all through my 20s but none that were right, some were just awful but being the serial monogamist I am, I was always in one. Then i started dating my OH (whom I've know for a long long time actually) and realized that no wonder I didn't want to marry of the previous ones! I am grateful everyday that I am with DH and there's never been a dull moment...sometimes sad moments because of our TTC journey but he's always given me a lot of support. 

To wisdom in our 30s ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## aleja

karine said:


> inpghttc.. i'm the 27th:) at the beginning of this year i told myself that i had to be pregnant by my birthday.. now i'm just months away.. don't know where the time has gone! :shrug:
> 
> aleja.. on one hand i'm ecstatic for anyone who is successful, then on the other hand, when i hear the news it's like a knife to my heart :cry: my cousin recently got married and announced just last week that she is 2 months along. SO happy for her but everyone in my family is on my case now because DH and i have been married 2 years +. my mum has even suggested i take some herbal remedies, lol.. and once even attempted to give me tips on babymaking which was mortifying because we never talked about those things before :blush:
> 
> think i ovulated on wednesday but we didn't BD because DH was away :( did manage to on tuesday tho so we'll see, but i'm not getting the feeling that this is my month.
> 
> and i feel like i'm going crazy because the week i ovulate til AF comes my body gets so weird :wacko: right now i'm getting a pinching feeling in the ovary area and my mouth keeps springing water.. it's just maddening!
> 
> anyhoo, as PositiveUs said, i'm going to stay positive because it's got to happen sooner or later, right? will just ignore that ticking clock in my head and really give it all i've got.
> 
> GL and :hugs: to everyone!

he he he..my mum also gave me a 'talk' recently and suggested that i go see a doctor as she was a bit concerned that nothing is happening in the ttc department...and guess what i am already on the herb remedies !!! :haha:
not sure if it will do anything but i guess it makes me feel that i am doing all i can. like you it seems that EVERYONE in mine and DH's family are reproducing like rabbits..we are starting to be the odd couple out :wacko


----------



## aleja

MrsBea23 said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> I have just found this thread and would love to join you, haven't managed to read all the posts yet but I will get there.
> 
> I am 34 in December and I can feel my time slipping by quickly, I went off the pill in November (after 17 years) and didn't get a cycle until about 4 months ago. I am cd9 today so hopefully will O next week.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to introduce myself I will go back and read all of the posts now, looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> Cheers

welcome and best wishes :flower:


----------



## aleja

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I hope you don't mind if I join? I just signed up to BnB today after a week of (obsessively) reading different forums and this one is exactly what I feel. I have a 7 year old son from a previous relationship that "just happened" with no stress, no symptom checking and no expectations. I was actually 13 weeks before I realized and POAS. And now I'm 33, documenting every twinge, pain, vein, CM, CP...it's making me CRAAAAZY! I m/c in April (unplanned) at 6wks which devastated me because every month that goes by and no pg happens I feel like I'm running out of time.
> I'm currently 5dpo and the clock seems to have stopped moving. lol I need to locate my sanity!:loopy:

hello there welcome onboard and hope you have a positive month:hugs:


----------



## Ambree

sunshine1217 said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I didn't get scared till my gyno said, "you know you don't have alot of time left... Don't you?"
> I never even considered the possibility of time running out.
> 
> That's rude of your gyno to say! She should just do her job of helping you conceive.
> 
> I am totally joining you guys in this because I am also turning 34 in September. It's scary and I feel so alone with all my friends either my age with babies or a lot younger.
> 
> I do want to say though that it could be worse...imagine if we haven't found our OH by now and are still searching for that. :) just a thought to lift us all up...Click to expand...

I'm going to put the man side of things to the side. 
Only because from the time I was 20 until 32 I was with an 'OH', who as it turns out also had lots of other 'OH's', including my best friend. 
I have since met a lovely man, but I am wary about conditioning my life happiness on having an OH.
Sometimes in reflection, I see by comparison what it means for two people to care about each other; what is normal behaviour and how much I missed out on with the previous OH. But at the same time I am also responsible for allowing it to go on for as long as it did and not making better choices. 
My new OH is a good man and has showed me what normal people do when they care about each other and what a relationship is. Actually it is his care and family values that helped me see motherhood as possible and integral :kiss:


----------



## Ambree

DHime said:


> Great to meet you! I know what you mean about it slipping. I am just trying to be patient now. I was on BC pills 15 or so years. Got ovarian cysts rupuring w/in a month of stopping. Doc said that it was because my ovaries hadn't ovulated in so long that they went into overdrive. Didn't know they could do that. how did coming off bc pills work for you?

:howdy:

I went off bc when I broke up with my OH so I wasn't really paying attention to my cycles for a few months before and after.
In retrospect I think going off bc made my cycles a bit wayward: where it used to be every 27 or 28 days, it went all over the place from 19 - 42.
My cycles have settled back to what I assume is normal for me at 33, with my cycles on avergage being 25 or 26 days with the occasional 35. (The sporadic longer cycles always follow an international long haul flight).


----------



## lovinlife

Hi all! Great thread--I'm going to be 34 next month, and yes, I feel TOTALLY pressured to have kids NOW. That magic "age 35" scares me, although my doctor says I have another 10 years or more of fertility. Not sure if he was trying to calm me down, but I still feel worried.

DH and I have only been trying 6 months, although to me it feels like too long :) The doctor told me to come to him after trying for 12 months. I'm ready to go back now!

To top it off, coworkers around me are getting pregnant left/right with little to no effort (or so they say). Everyone keeps telling me to "relax, and it will happen when the time is right." Easy to say when you're already pregnant, right? HA!


----------



## karine

hi gals :)

thanks ambree, fx that we all get lucky soon! on tuesday tho let's just say things didn't end well with the :sex: sorry TMI.. DH was tired after a long day of work and i think he felt pressured :shrug: but the TWW is on nevertheless!

i told my gyno that i was concerned about my age and he told me not to worry, that 35 is the new 25.. but it wouldn't hurt to get started. apart from the problems i may face getting pregnant, i really don't want to be an old mum. and i definitely would like 3 kids so things need to start happening, lol! my gyno also recommended that we BD every other day and if we do that and nothing happens after 3 months then we've got to get things checked. 

but my gosh, every other day is rather impossible for me.. don't have the energy for that! after working all day all i want to do is curl up on the settee and relax. must visualize my goal and find that energy somehow :shrug:

anyway, off to get dinner sorted.. hope everyone has a great weekend! and :dust: to all

:hugs:


----------



## karine

sunshine1217 said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I didn't get scared till my gyno said, "you know you don't have alot of time left... Don't you?"
> I never even considered the possibility of time running out.
> 
> That's rude of your gyno to say! She should just do her job of helping you conceive.
> 
> I am totally joining you guys in this because I am also turning 34 in september. It's scary and I feel so alone with all my friends either my age with babies or a lot younger.
> 
> I do want to say though that it could be worse...imagine if we haven't found our OH by now and are still searching for that. :) just a thought to lift us all up...Click to expand...

how true, sunshine! i've got a few friends who are my age and still single. and one friend who is single and just had a mastectomy about a year ago only to find out a few months back that the cancer has returned and spread too :( 

so no baby yet for me but i still feel blessed to have my health and my family. my baby will come! 

Xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Evening Ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. I am loving this weather we are having in Scotland this weekend. 

DHime - Wow that sounds painful I am sorry to hear about that, is it all sorted now? Is your cycle back to normal? I also had a bit of a nightmare coming off BC after soooo long. I went off it in November and didn't have a withdrawl bleed or any kind of bleed for months so I went to the doctor and they did all the tests and they told me I have PCOS so I started acupuncture, going to the gym and I went to a nutritionist and just had the tests repeated and they say I don't have it anymore so that is very exciting :happydance:. The last 3 months I have had a cycle and it seems to have been pretty regular with o being on day 17 but a variable lp. I had the tests done again last month so I know I ovulated last month so that is good. The doctors are pretty sure I have endometriosis though so I have been referred to the fertility clinic up at the hospital I am just waiting for my appointment to come through for that, I am just really hoping my tubes are not blocked. Phew sorry that turned into a bit of a novel lol sorry.

lovinlife - I totally feel like everyone is pregnant but me, apparently there is a baby boom on and loads of hospitals are struggling to cope and there is nothing that frustrates me more than people saying relax stop thinking about it and it will happen! I feel better when I am temping and paying attention to my cycle I don't want to forget about it and see if it happens grrr.


:dust: to everyone, PMA for this month.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, i too am sick of the 'relax and it will happen' brigade. i dont know if i believe it. i work in a community setting and i meet all sorts of women who have addictions, mental problems and violent partners and they seem to be able fall pg easily. they are certainly not 'relaxed' so i dont understand it. 
Nature is really a wonderous thing. :wacko:

I am too scared to test this month. i think i will just wait for AF to arrive. she is due one of these days as my cycle is anywhere between 29-34. last month it was 39 days and for a whole 5 days i thought i was preggs. So disappointing when AF turned up....:cry:i can already feel the first tinges of PMS...rhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> hi ladies, i too am sick of the 'relax and it will happen' brigade. i dont know if i believe it. *i work in a community setting and i meet all sorts of women who have addictions, mental problems and violent partners and they seem to be able fall pg easily. they are certainly not 'relaxed' so i dont understand it. *
> Nature is really a wonderous thing. :wacko:

hehe that's true 
:headspin:

My sister [35] can be a boozer with her partner, yet she got pg very easily and there certainly was no easy-does-it with the alcohol prior to or during any delicate 2ww.:friends:
She just decided she wanted a baby, went off bc, and hey presto that was it! 



aleja said:


> I am too scared to test this month. i think i will just wait for AF to arrive. she is due one of these days as my cycle is anywhere between 29-34. last month it was 39 days and for a whole 5 days i thought i was preggs. So disappointing when AF turned up....:cry:i can already feel the first tinges of PMS...rhhhhhhh!!!!!

My AF is due July 31st. I'm 8dpo today. The past few days I have been feeling quite hopeful that this was my month, but today I am doubtful that it is. I don't feel tired or bloated or any of the other things I have been feeling previously. I dunno. I have this niggling doubt that I am unable to hold or carry out implantation properly. I have no scientific basis for that, just melodramatic scenario analysis :brat:
So tonight I'm going to pop in to Coles and buy a FRER and see what the go is tomorrow morning at 9dpo. Yes its probably too early, but the sooner I find out the status quo the sooner I can get on with what I need to do.
Otherwise until then I am in this inactive 2ww limbo.

I started recording my BBT and CP, but I think at this stage it doesn't serve any good purpose other than to contribute to me not thinking about something else.
Really I need an all-consuming distraction for the next 7 days :juggle:


----------



## aleja

hi ambree my AF is due around the 31st too but i think its coming early as i already have choccy cravings and cramps. good luck hopefully its good news.

i am loving the term melodramatic analysis ..i might use this one too as today i had one myself:brat:
today at my in-laws for lunch and they announce that a close family member has announced she is 3 mths pg. i don't think i hid my utter disbelief very well and even my DH looked kinda shocked. we were pretty silent on the way home. i just can't help thinking..."why not us?? " and whether we will ever get a chance to announce some good news....:nope:
Anyway i must think positive. hopefully some of us ladies will get a BFP...can you imagine how good that will be:haha:


----------



## Ambree

#-o
I've ate my way through a packet of TV snacks today and I didn't once think it was because :witch: was on her way.
But I ALWAYS get chocolate / sweet biscuit cravings right before AF :nope:

and worse, I'm now out of chocolate to commiserate :hissy:

It's the one question missing from all the fertility prediction surveys:
*Did you CRAVE chocolate today?*
yes.
*OMG! Stand aside! Immediate *:witch: dispatch on her way!!!

Okay off to the shops. Going to buy a FRER (and maybe some choccy...), to see if there's anything hopeful other than AF tomorrow morning :munch:


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> hi ambree my AF is due around the 31st too but i
> 
> *i am loving the term melodramatic analysis ..i might use this one too as today i had one myself:*brat:

hehe they're good aren't they :laugh2:



aleja said:


> today at my in-laws for lunch and they announce that a close family member has announced she is 3 mths pg. i don't think i hid my utter disbelief very well and even my DH looked kinda shocked. we were pretty silent on the way home. i just can't help thinking..."why not us?? " and whether we will ever get a chance to announce some good news....:nope:
> Anyway i must think positive. hopefully some of us ladies will get a BFP...can you imagine how good that will be:haha:

okay you've spurned me on, back to thinking :bfp: positive!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Ambree

Not so good, ovulation pain today and it feels like AF is coming.
CP is high, but I've never regularly checked until this cycle, so a high CP could be normal for me at this time.
*sigh* 
I wont see my OH until the end of September ... so if I'm not pg its another two months until we can ttc again :boat:


----------



## aleja

Ah yes I totally agree. Every pg quiz should include the mandatory chocolate question to eliminate PMS symptoms..mine would be
*"Did You Eat a Whole Block of Chocolate ON YOUR OWN*?"
if so I would get a BF YES:blush:

hope other ladies are having more luck this month 

Ambree: Im new to the lingo.. what is CP? 
sorry to hear your OH is going away that must be tough and require lots of planning. not to worry this may be ur month :dust:


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> Ah yes I totally agree. Every pg quiz should include the mandatory chocolate question to eliminate PMS symptoms..mine would be
> *"Did You Eat a Whole Block of Chocolate ON YOUR OWN*?"
> if so I would get a BF YES:blush:
> 
> hope other ladies are having more luck this month
> 
> Ambree: Im new to the lingo.. what is CP?
> sorry to hear your OH is going away that must be tough and require lots of planning. not to worry this may be ur month :dust:

CP is cervical position :)

Yes lots of planning, although my OH doesn't know half of it :ninja:
(He is in the NTNP category :mrgreen:)

Earlier this evening I did a FRER and I think I can see a very very faint pink or evaporation line ... so I've set my alarm for early in the morning 
to give me time to POAS and assess any pink lines (imaginary or otherwise), with CSI scrutiny and analysis. 
10dpo tomorrow!
:sleep:


----------



## Ambree

Good for a :rofl: and information on pregnancy symptoms:


*THE TRUTH ABOUT PREGNANCY SYMPTOMS*


----------



## sunshine1217

Ambree said:


> Good for a :rofl: and information on pregnancy symptoms:
> 
> 
> *THE TRUTH ABOUT PREGNANCY SYMPTOMS*

Ambree, that's brilliant! I love it. :)


----------



## aleja

Ambree said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> Ah yes I totally agree. Every pg quiz should include the mandatory chocolate question to eliminate PMS symptoms..mine would be
> *"Did You Eat a Whole Block of Chocolate ON YOUR OWN*?"
> if so I would get a BF YES:blush:
> 
> hope other ladies are having more luck this month
> 
> Ambree: Im new to the lingo.. what is CP?
> sorry to hear your OH is going away that must be tough and require lots of planning. not to worry this may be ur month :dust:
> 
> CP is cervical position :)
> 
> Yes lots of planning, although my OH doesn't know half of it :ninja:
> (He is in the NTNP category :mrgreen:)
> 
> Earlier this evening I did a FRER and I think I can see a very very faint pink or evaporation line ... so I've set my alarm for early in the morning
> to give me time to POAS and assess any pink lines (imaginary or otherwise), with CSI scrutiny and analysis.
> 10dpo tomorrow!
> :sleep:Click to expand...

Can't wait to hear the verdict .sounds promising:dance:


----------



## Ambree

sunshine1217 said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> Good for a :rofl: and information on pregnancy symptoms:
> 
> 
> *THE TRUTH ABOUT PREGNANCY SYMPTOMS*
> 
> Ambree, that's brilliant! I love it. :)Click to expand...

It's definitely good reading material when your a bit :sad2: while ttc :)


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> Can't wait to hear the verdict .sounds promising:dance:

:sadangel:
but it is was not promising
only :bfn: 
I really want it to be BFP so I can be pg.
I will be sooooooooo
disappointed if this cycle is not the one.
AF is due this Friday, July 31st.
I have a blood test on Friday but I will change it to Monday.
When I get the ultimate result, I dont want there to be any room for alternative possiblities that I can hold out hope on.
I've decided not knowing is better in this 2ww limbo window
than looking at another BFN singular pink line waiting hoping praying it will become two :growlmad:
I will not test again until Monday August 3rd.
No more ponderings until then.
And :witch: please stay away!!

How are you going in your cycle? :flower:
What is your intuition saying, do you have any symptoms that you feel positive about?


----------



## Ambree

Anyone else on the ttc roller-coaster ride and having a melodramatic moment? :brat:
I don't want to stop riding
but I want it to end my way for once!
That's fair, isn't it? :bike:


----------



## sunshine1217

Ambree said:


> Anyone else on the ttc roller-coaster ride and having a melodramatic moment? :brat:
> I don't want to stop riding
> but I want it to end my way for once!
> That's fair, isn't it? :bike:

Ambree, I totally understand. I tested early as well, twice! I was so depressed for a couple days... and AF came with a vegeance. I am going to make some more adjustments this cycle to make our TTC more fool proof (if that's possible). I want to be pregnant and not be TTC. Good luck to your testing, FX for you!


----------



## Ambree

sunshine1217 said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else on the ttc roller-coaster ride and having a melodramatic moment? :brat:
> I don't want to stop riding
> but I want it to end my way for once!
> That's fair, isn't it? :bike:
> 
> Ambree, I totally understand. I tested early as well, twice! I was so depressed for a couple days... and AF came with a vegeance. I am going to make some more adjustments this cycle to make our TTC more fool proof (if that's possible). I want to be pregnant and not be TTC. Good luck to your testing, FX for you!Click to expand...

I cant tell you how many times I have tested early :blush:
BUT
I wish I had read this beforehand!:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html

B&B is great for learning about everything to do with Baby and Bump :flower:
but sometimes too much information can be a bad thing.
And I guess all the early dpo pregnancies with :bfp: results
made me think early tests are normal - 
And *IF* I am pg this cycle
then it will show on a HRT and I will be BFP at 9 and 10 dpo also.
But it isn't always like that. Not in the majority of cases.
So for me now, it really is important not to test too early.
Because no matter how much I tell myself, "oh it can be a false negative"
successive BFN's affect me emotionally, and put me through more mental anguish than necessary.


----------



## Ambree

Sunshine, what adjustments are you making this cycle? :flower:
Do you currently use any ovulation testing
or BBT charting?


----------



## aleja

Ambree said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear the verdict .sounds promising:dance:
> 
> 
> How are you going in your cycle? :flower:
> What is your intuition saying, do you have any symptoms that you feel positive about?Click to expand...

hi Ambree
that Fertility friend article was a good one. i guess the moral of the story is hang in there and wait it out. easier said than done:wacko:
so sorry to hear about the stress you have been under with this ttc limbo land. it does feel like that. it is very consuming and easy to get caught up in it all. i feel that same . the fact i have resorted to chatting on bnb sums it up for me. that its much easier for me to express the craziness to you ladies as you know what its like. saying some of this out aloud in the "real world" would make me look like a loony.

my cycle just keeps going and going. i am in 2ww hell its actually more like 3ww hell as last month my cycle was 39 days. 

im trying not to symptom spot this month (as much ):haha: Last month i had it all- wicked cramps, hot flushes, crying at the drop of the hat, AND a late period. this month it just feels like i am on the verge of another long period with AF greeting me at the other end. As you can tell not feeling very hopeful this mth due to last month's disappiontment.

having said that if AF hasn't shown up in a week I will test. might do it on the same day as you :blush::flower:

:dust:


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> hi Ambree
> that Fertility friend article was a good one. i guess the moral of the story is hang in there and wait it out. easier said than done:wacko:
> so sorry to hear about the stress you have been under with this ttc limbo land. it does feel like that. it is very consuming and easy to get caught up in it all. i feel that same . the fact i have resorted to chatting on bnb sums it up for me. that its much easier for me to express the craziness to you ladies as you know what its like. saying some of this out aloud in the "real world" would make me look like a loony.
> 
> my cycle just keeps going and going. i am in 2ww hell its actually more like 3ww hell as last month my cycle was 39 days.
> 
> im trying not to symptom spot this month (as much ):haha: Last month i had it all- wicked cramps, hot flushes, crying at the drop of the hat, AND a late period. this month it just feels like i am on the verge of another long period with AF greeting me at the other end. As you can tell not feeling very hopeful this mth due to last month's disappiontment.
> 
> having said that if AF hasn't shown up in a week I will test. might do it on the same day as you :blush::flower:
> 
> :dust:



3ww is hell!!! I agree venting on B&B helps a lot :flower: 
If we told the real world all our pg aspirations and pink line hallucinations, they would deem us obsessive nutters for sure! :wacko: :haha:
Your sypmtoms last month and the resulting AF - sounds like my last ttc cycle-attempt also.

Is 39 days your average length?
Do you know when you Ovulated this cycle? If its nearly a 3ww for you, that would mean you ovulate early in your cycle and have a long luteal phase.
Or do you ovulate later in your cycle (ie CD 24) and have an average Luteal Phase (ie 14 days)?

Yes :thumbup:
:test: with me on Monday August 3rd, that'd be great :hugs:


----------



## Ambree

Ambree said:


> Yes :thumbup:
> :test: with me on Monday August 3rd, that'd be great :hugs:

lol I can't read a calendar
[I'm blaming :hissy: induced irrationality]

:blush:

:test: *with me on Monday August 1st, that'd be great *:hugs:

:thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Ambree said:


> Sunshine, what adjustments are you making this cycle? :flower:
> Do you currently use any ovulation testing
> or BBT charting?

Hi Ambree, how are you doing? I got some soy (haven't decided if I should take it yet, any advice?) mainly, my adjustments are for my DH, he had an SA and morphology and motility were below normal so I have him on a lot of vits, no alcohol, no coffee, and no going to sleep too late (though not sure that one will be too successful). i also plan on using the softcup and preseed, though i haven't yet found a place that sells softcups yet. i did the opk's last month and i will continue to do that just so i can pinpoint when exactly i should bd more.


----------



## Ambree

sunshine1217 said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine, what adjustments are you making this cycle? :flower:
> Do you currently use any ovulation testing
> or BBT charting?
> 
> Hi Ambree, how are you doing? I got some soy (haven't decided if I should take it yet, any advice?) mainly, my adjustments are for my DH, he had an SA and morphology and motility were below normal so I have him on a lot of vits, no alcohol, no coffee, and no going to sleep too late (though not sure that one will be too successful). I also plan on using the softcup and preseed, though i haven't yet found a place that sells softcups yet. i did the opk's last month and i will continue to do that just so i can pinpoint when exactly i should bd more.Click to expand...

Feeling more positive today, [TMI warning] CM is good, CP back to high, soft and I think closed [I still haven't worked out how to tell if its open or closed so I might be wrong about that one :blush:] I feel a tad queasy today but I'm also hungry, so that could be another dud sign :mrgreen:
I'm not being as disciplined as I should be with my POAS addiction :haha:
and I'm not sure if I can hold out until Monday
BUT ... I know I will feel really :sad2: if I get a :bfn: so close to when AF is due, so I will do my best to hold out until Monday or at least Sunday.
NOOOOO
got to wait until Monday :thumbup:

I don't know much about Soy, from what I have read on B&B, it can have helpful and hindering effects ttc. 
Because I was worried about soy causing any negative effects, I discounted it for use in my SMEP.

What have you learned about Soy?
There was a thread on Soy and its pros/cons that I read on B&B not long ago, I will see if I can find a linky for it :flower:

If I am not pg, I will add some ovulation testing to my ttc artillery next cycle :gun:
TTC has become my official obsession lol


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies,
I am officially out for the month. AF came today. Good news is that my cycle was shorter at 33 days. i couldn't handle another 39 cycle whopper like last month. 
Ambree- you sound more knowledgable about my cycle than I do. I have NO IDEA about my luteal phase, etc I think that is the problem. We BD too much too early in the month and by the time i probably OV we were OVER IT!!:tease:
I am sad i can't test with you on Monday now...f'x for you

So my conclusion is that I am turning 34 within a few months with no luck yet. i also said to myself that i wanted to be a mum by the time i was 34....sheesh i will need that stork to come soon :dohh:

For everyone...:dust::dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

aleja said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am officially out for the month. AF came today. Good news is that my cycle was shorter at 33 days. i couldn't handle another 39 cycle whopper like last month.
> Ambree- you sound more knowledgable about my cycle than I do. I have NO IDEA about my luteal phase, etc I think that is the problem. We BD too much too early in the month and by the time i probably OV we were OVER IT!!:tease:
> I am sad i can't test with you on Monday now...f'x for you
> 
> So my conclusion is that I am turning 34 within a few months with no luck yet. i also said to myself that i wanted to be a mum by the time i was 34....sheesh i will need that stork to come soon :dohh:
> 
> For everyone...:dust::dust:

Aleja, luteal phase is from the day you ovulate to the day you get your period. It should be b/w 10-16. Short luteal phases can make it hard to conceive. That's what the 2WW is. I have a very long cycle sometimes when I'm stressed. last month, it was 38 days but my luteal phase is still 14, it just took me a while to ovulate. 

don't feel bad, you can still have a baby to be a few months to be a mom when you are 34! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am officially out for the month. AF came today. Good news is that my cycle was shorter at 33 days. I couldn't handle another 39 cycle whopper like last month.
> Ambree- you sound more knowledgable about my cycle than I do. I have NO IDEA about my luteal phase, etc I think that is the problem. We BD too much too early in the month and by the time i probably OV we were OVER IT!!:tease:
> I am sad i can't test with you on Monday now...f'x for you
> 
> So my conclusion is that I am turning 34 within a few months with no luck yet. i also said to myself that i wanted to be a mum by the time i was 34....sheesh i will need that stork to come soon :dohh:
> 
> For everyone...:dust::dust:

Oh bummer aleja :hugs2:
So sorry this was not your month
alas :witch: arrived, but yes at least she came three days earlier for you!

I really think it would be helpful to work out how long on average your luteal phase is, or get a more precise estimate of when you ovulate :flower:
I found charting really useful. You dont have to record temperature (BBTs) if you dont want to, but it does make predicting ovulation and seeing how you are going throughout your luteal phase more accurate. (And if :sex: was well-timed :winkwink:)
Go to www.fertilityfriend.com and enter information for your new cycle - it starts yesterday when AF arrived! 
We can make charts of our cycles together :happydance:
We can compare charts and if you have any questions I will help of course!, 
but as I'm only new to FF myself :blush: 
we can always ask the all-knowing B&B collective for advice.

It'd be great if we could have our first babies together while we are in our 
34th year, as sunshine says :flow:
you still have time girlie!!!! :hugs:

For me, AF has not arrived but I'm doubtful it means I am pg.
I soooooooooooooooo want to be pg, but I'm plagued by :bfn:'s even if they're 'too early'.
If it's not meant to be and :witch: is on her way,
it won't be so bad, because I won't be starting my new cycle alone :flower: and we can ponder and postulate our new cycle, its charting and all the possible meanings together :thumbup:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies thanks so much for the words of encouragement.:flower: i was talking to a friend tonight who pointed out 33 is not old yet and there are plenty of women who have children later in their 30s so I shouldn't feel like my biological clock is exploding. 

I think i will give the FF thing a try I signed up a couple of months ago but it seemed really complex to me:blush: I should pay more attention to my cycle and luteal phase etc as otherwise i will be doing more of the same..BD wrong time:dohh:

id love to go through this crazy journey together and maybe this will be our year after all :winkwink:


----------



## sunshine1217

aleja said:


> Hi ladies thanks so much for the words of encouragement.:flower: i was talking to a friend tonight who pointed out 33 is not old yet and there are plenty of women who have children later in their 30s so I shouldn't feel like my biological clock is exploding.
> 
> I think i will give the FF thing a try I signed up a couple of months ago but it seemed really complex to me:blush: I should pay more attention to my cycle and luteal phase etc as otherwise i will be doing more of the same..BD wrong time:dohh:
> 
> id love to go through this crazy journey together and maybe this will be our year after all :winkwink:

for sure! new cycle, new month! aleja, will keep fx for a bfp for you this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> Hi ladies thanks so much for the words of encouragement.:flower: i was talking to a friend tonight who pointed out 33 is not old yet and *there are plenty of women who have children later in their 30s so I shouldn't feel like my biological clock is exploding. *

Exactly! Our biological clock is fine, it's just our patience that is exploding 
as we are now in the super eager phase :mrgreen:



aleja said:


> I think i will give the FF thing a try I signed up a couple of months ago but it seemed really complex to me:blush: I should pay more attention to my cycle and luteal phase etc as otherwise i will be doing more of the same..BD wrong time:dohh:

I think the FF charting will really help 
I agree it can be a bit :huh: :shrug: at times, 
but between us and the B&B collective I'm sure we can work it out :friends:



aleja said:


> id love to go through this crazy journey together and maybe this will be our year after all :winkwink:

It will be our year!
On the positive rebound lol after another :bfn:
(yes I tested when I shouldn't have but I couldn't help it :blush:)
:muaha:


----------



## Ambree

My mother just told me unprompted "Actually, you could be pregnant, your bbs look bigger."
:wohoo:

such a simple thing 
who'd think :holly: could be a cause of such delirious glee.

[God if you listen to such requests
please please please [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
grant me a :bfp: when I have my blood test on Monday.]


----------



## aleja

Ambree said:


> My mother just told me unprompted "Actually, you could be pregnant, your bbs look bigger."
> :wohoo:
> 
> such a simple thing
> who'd think :holly: could be a cause of such delirious glee.
> 
> [God if you listen to such requests
> please please please [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
> grant me a :bfp: when I have my blood test on Monday.]

:flower:well they do say mothers know best. all the best tomorrow. keep us posted :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Please dont give up hope ladies. Im 35 in August and got my BFP in February this year. The best piece of advice I can give is dont concentrate too much on it and it will just happen.
X


----------



## aleja

:flower:Hi Cherry, thanks for your post its great to hear good news stories. hope your you and your bub are doing well. 
I agree with what you said about not getting too caught up in concentrating. i am trying to do this but as each months comes and goes it gets harder. 
DH and I are planning to take a holiday at the end of the year..i think this will be good for us and get our minds off thinking about baby-making :wacko:

How long had you been trying before you got BFP ?


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> :flower:well they do say mothers know best. all the best tomorrow. keep us posted :dust::dust::dust:

I this instance, I also hope it is a case of mum knows best! :thumbup:

At the same time, part of me doesn't want to do the blood test tomorrow 
in case I get a big, irrefutable BFN.
But then if my BBs keep getting bigger for no good reason, then that ain't on either! :trouble:

Off to :sleep: now lol
hopefully I'll have good news to report tomorrow.
Still :shy::help: at the thought of the BIG blood test though. There's no skirting around the results of that one :yellowcard:


----------



## Ambree

aleja, have you started recording your cycle on FF yet? :coffee:


----------



## Ambree

:dishes:


inpghttc &
Kaleido - how are you ladies going this cycle?
Are we in the first or the second 2ww?
(I'm being the nosey neighbour this evening lol)


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue your emotimeter (is that what they're called :mrgreen:)
has you feeling sad.
Why is that so? If you share with us ladies you wont feel so :cry: any more.
Plus!
I made some nice :cake:.
Cake always makes you feel good (well most times) :flower:


----------



## yanjan

I feel the pressure 2, I have a 4 yr old, trying for # 2, just feel like am running out ot time,, i will be 35 in october. would like to hv one or 2 more after #2, but its jst not happening


----------



## Kaleido

Hi Ambree! Im in my first "official trying" 2ww... right now im 5-7 days po... and im really feeling like Im out :( Its so strange, in months past, when we havent been trying, just maybe ntnp, randomly a couple times a month... ive been POSITIVE ive been preggo... symptoms and all (and of coarse got bfn)... now, when we tried, i used opk, i feel like my lack of symptoms means im out... silly bc its likely i wouldn't even have symptoms this early! But im trying to stay positive, and hope for my BFP, but just in case I am starting to make a gameplan for upping my chances next month. I noticed I don't seem to have true ewcm, so im thinking of trying epo. Ive also been looking into softcups. Anyone else use these things?


----------



## Jazavac

I skipped a bunch of posts in the thread just now... so I hope I am not repeating anyone's words. :blush:

I'll be turning 34 in October and we started trying in June of this year. Weren't going to, but I did an AMH screening (it was almost at random, as we were hoping to postpone pregnancy a few more years for sure) and my hormones said it was almost too late.

So now we're trying. Last month was my first regular month without the pill and everything went smooth and awesome, except for the plus on the right test. Only LH strips reported any positive results, of course.

Right now I'm trying to pinpoint ovulation in this cycle.


According to our reproductive endocrinologist and geneticist we're good for the next few years. The biggest problem is the AMH level. Other hormones I have yet to have checked (progesterone is fine, we've done that one as well).


----------



## flangel813

Hello all...

I am turning 35 in November and would love a BFP by then but I am not too hopeful. I've been off the pill since Sept 09 and we've been trying seriously since December of last year. I had originally hoped to have our first before I turned 35 and am now hoping to be pregnant before the end of 2012. AF showed up yesterday so here we go into another cycle.

I've had my day 3 & 21 blood work done and a ultrasound to check everything and I am told so far everything looks normal. DH is going to make an appointment for SA which he had been putting off (which was driving me crazy since I got my stuff done last month). 

I started taking a b complex a couple of months ago to see if it would help with my luteal phase which was at 11 days but now it's 12 - 14. I also started the CB Fertility Monitor last month which I am finding a lot easier than temping since for whatever reason our bedroom is freezing or sweltering whenever it feels like it.


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck tomorrow *Ambree*
Keep us posted.
PS, not sure about the 'red card / sent off' smiley you put. It's not over until the fat lady (known as ugly Aunt Flo') sings. STAY POSITIVE GIRL!
Everything crossed for you.
x


----------



## Ambree

Bah!

POAS this morning was :bfn:
My CP is still high though, so I'm not sure what Aunty Flo is doing. I guess she is confused also :haha:

Off to pathology shortly to have a blood test taken 
...


----------



## aleja

Ambree said:


> aleja, have you started recording your cycle on FF yet? :coffee:

hey there yes i am on again. i had to do some data input as i hadnt been on since May. so it begins :wacko:


----------



## aleja

:dust::dust:to all the ladies who are just joining this thread, welcome and let's stay positive as we all head towards some good BFP news


----------



## aleja

flangel813 said:


> Hello all...
> 
> I am turning 35 in November and would love a BFP by then but I am not too hopeful. I've been off the pill since Sept 09 and we've been trying seriously since December of last year. I had originally hoped to have our first before I turned 35 and am now hoping to be pregnant before the end of 2012. AF showed up yesterday so here we go into another cycle.
> 
> I've had my day 3 & 21 blood work done and a ultrasound to check everything and I am told so far everything looks normal. DH is going to make an appointment for SA which he had been putting off (which was driving me crazy since I got my stuff done last month).
> 
> I started taking a b complex a couple of months ago to see if it would help with my luteal phase which was at 11 days but now it's 12 - 14. I also started the CB Fertility Monitor last month which I am finding a lot easier than temping since for whatever reason our bedroom is freezing or sweltering whenever it feels like it.

hi flangel, i have also just started my new cycle a couple of days ago :dohh:
you sound like you are on top of things which is really good. i should really ask my DH to get some tests done but i think he wouldn't be keen on that at all :nope:. at the moment we are both taking herbs so hopefully that will help . good luck this month:flower:


----------



## aleja

Ambree said:


> Bah!
> 
> POAS this morning was :bfn:
> My CP is still high though, so I'm not sure what Aunty Flo is doing. I guess she is confused also :haha:
> 
> Off to pathology shortly to have a blood test taken
> ...

Hi ambree how did your blood test go ?:dust::dust:


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> Bah!
> 
> POAS this morning was :bfn:
> My CP is still high though, so I'm not sure what Aunty Flo is doing. I guess she is confused also :haha:
> 
> Off to pathology shortly to have a blood test taken
> ...
> 
> Hi ambree how did your blood test go ?:dust::dust:Click to expand...

I will find out the results tomorrow or later today.
I dont think I am pg :nope:
I did anohter POAS this morning and still the same: :bfn:
Im 17dpo today, so I guess all the weird physical signs
are from a wayward ovulation pattern.
:shrug:

At least the blood test is quantitative - I'll just get a hCG number and what it means for pregnancy / no pregnancy - 
no more 'negatives'.
Can't handle any more any of those! :haha:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> I skipped a bunch of posts in the thread just now... so I hope I am not repeating anyone's words. :blush:
> 
> I'll be turning 34 in October and we started trying in June of this year. Weren't going to, but I did an AMH screening (it was almost at random, as we were hoping to postpone pregnancy a few more years for sure) and my hormones said it was almost too late.
> 
> So now we're trying. Last month was my first regular month without the pill and everything went smooth and awesome, except for the plus on the right test. Only LH strips reported any positive results, of course.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to pinpoint ovulation in this cycle.
> 
> 
> According to our reproductive endocrinologist and geneticist we're good for the next few years. The biggest problem is the AMH level. Other hormones I have yet to have checked (progesterone is fine, we've done that one as well).

:hi: Jazavac

what is AMH? :blush:


----------



## Ambree

Kaleido said:


> Hi Ambree! Im in my first "official trying" 2ww... right now im 5-7 days po... and im really feeling like Im out :( Its so strange, in months past, when we havent been trying, just maybe ntnp, randomly a couple times a month... ive been POSITIVE ive been preggo... symptoms and all (and of coarse got bfn)... now, when we tried, i used opk, i feel like my lack of symptoms means im out... silly bc its likely i wouldn't even have symptoms this early! But im trying to stay positive, and hope for my BFP, but just in case I am starting to make a gameplan for upping my chances next month. I noticed I don't seem to have true ewcm, so im thinking of trying epo. Ive also been looking into softcups. Anyone else use these things?

When is your test day Kaleido?
Sometimes not feeling pg is the best symptom I think :thumbup:

I have heard of softcups but dont know much about them -
what do they do?
I have read excellent reports about preseed; I *think* primrose oil also improves CM.
What method are you using to measure ovulation?

So many questions! :flower:


----------



## Ambree

yanjan said:


> I feel the pressure 2, I have a 4 yr old, trying for # 2, just feel like am running out ot time,, i will be 35 in october. would like to hv one or 2 more after #2, but its jst not happening

When is you July test date yanjan? 
:flower:

How many days past ovulation are you?

Are you experiencing any physical symptoms that are different to when you are expecting AF?


----------



## aleja

Ambree said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> Bah!
> 
> POAS this morning was :bfn:
> My CP is still high though, so I'm not sure what Aunty Flo is doing. I guess she is confused also :haha:
> 
> Off to pathology shortly to have a blood test taken
> ...
> 
> Hi ambree how did your blood test go ?:dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I will find out the results tomorrow or later today.
> I dont think I am pg :nope:
> I did anohter POAS this morning and still the same: :bfn:
> Im 17dpo today, so I guess all the weird physical signs
> are from a wayward ovulation pattern.
> :shrug:
> 
> At least the blood test is quantitative - I'll just get a hCG number and what it means for pregnancy / no pregnancy -
> no more 'negatives'.
> Can't handle any more any of those! :haha:Click to expand...

geez sometimes our bodies are a weird and wonderful mystery. they keep on surprising us each month. 
keep your chin up (probably not what you want to hear right now!!!) and hopefully the universe will come through for you:hug:


----------



## tucan

Hope you don't mind if I join you.

I'm almost 34, married a year and with my OH for 9 years. Just after we got married I was feeling the pressure, especially as a co-worker had just given birth...'you're next' comments etc. Definitely didn't feel ready and could only think how it would change my life in a bad way.

Have had various symptoms in the last few weeks making me think I could be pregnant (can test this weekend). Thought it would freak me out but it hasn't, in fact I've even been looking at baby clothes, which is so not me. What some of you said about a switch being flicked is spot on!

I also love to travel and guess I'm a little worried about not being able to go far with young kids..any feedback on that?


----------



## sunshine1217

tucan said:


> Hope you don't mind if I join you.
> 
> I'm almost 34, married a year and with my OH for 9 years. Just after we got married I was feeling the pressure, especially as a co-worker had just given birth...'you're next' comments etc. Definitely didn't feel ready and could only think how it would change my life in a bad way.
> 
> Have had various symptoms in the last few weeks making me think I could be pregnant (can test this weekend). Thought it would freak me out but it hasn't, in fact I've even been looking at baby clothes, which is so not me. What some of you said about a switch being flicked is spot on!
> 
> I also love to travel and guess I'm a little worried about not being able to go far with young kids..any feedback on that?

Hi tucan, welcome! How long have you been ttc'ing?


----------



## Ambree

tucan said:


> Hope you don't mind if I join you.
> I'm almost 34, married a year and with my OH for 9 years. Just after we got married I was feeling the pressure, especially as a co-worker had just given birth...'you're next' comments etc. Definitely didn't feel ready and could only think how it would change my life in a bad way.
> 
> Have had various symptoms in the last few weeks making me think I could be pregnant (can test this weekend). Thought it would freak me out but it hasn't, in fact I've even been looking at baby clothes, which is so not me. What some of you said about a switch being flicked is spot on!
> 
> *I also love to travel and guess I'm a little worried about not being able to go far with young kids..any feedback on that?*

:wave: tucan

I think where you travel to and by what means, will determine (somewhat) your travel plans with young children.
Where do you usually travel to, or what travel plans do you have in mind?
:flower:


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> geez sometimes our bodies are a weird and wonderful mystery. they keep on surprising us each month.
> keep your chin up (probably not what you want to hear right now!!!) and hopefully the universe will come through for you:hug:

:hissy: :hissy:
my hCG is only 2!
a measley 2!
If AF is still AWOL and conspiring to make me cling to pg hope 
I will have another hCG test on Friday to see if my hCG levels have risen.
[If my hCG levels rise it will be a good sign, and mean that I am pg from I ovulating much later than I thought I did, and the little :spermy: had some survival stamina.]
BUT this is a teeny eeny weenie chance.
Most likely I'm just :brat: not pregnant :sad1:

[Frankly I'd rather be not PG and with my AF already, so that I can start charting my next cycle. And when I see my OH in September, I will be ready to ttc with an increased B&B fuelled artillery of Ov tests, preseeds and all other kinds of secret women's business weapons.]
Alas, like this
with :af:, No POAS BFP, and No definite hCG -
meh!!
:grr:


----------



## Ambree

Here is a hCG levels table.


*REFERENCE INTERVALS*.........*Serum hCG (U/L)*
Females: 
Pre-menopausal....................................<2.0 
Post-menopausal..................................<10.0 

Males:..................................................<2.0

*PREGNANCY TEST*
*SERUM hCG U/L*...............*INTERPRETATION*
< 2 U/L .......................... Negative (if taken after first missed period)
2 - 25 U/L ...................... Borderline result (suggest repeat in 48 hours)
> 25 U/L ........................ Consistent with pregnancy

https://www.sydpath.stvincents.com.au/tests/hCGold.htm#Causesof hCG


I needed to be 3 ++.

I am only 2.

[At least I am in the pre-menopausal category, that is one good thing I guess :bike:]


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> According to our reproductive endocrinologist and geneticist we're good for the next few years. The biggest problem is the AMH level. Other hormones I have yet to have checked *(progesterone is fine, we've done that one as well).*

Jazavac what hormones do you think are important to test?
And how did you check you had the right progesterone levels?

:flower:


----------



## Ambree

flangel813 said:


> Hello all...
> I am turning 35 in November and would love a BFP by then but I am not too hopeful. I've been off the pill since Sept 09 and we've been trying seriously since December of last year. I had originally hoped to have our first before I turned 35 and am now hoping to be pregnant before the end of 2012. AF showed up yesterday so here we go into another cycle.
> 
> I've had my day 3 & 21 blood work done and a ultrasound to check everything and I am told so far everything looks normal. DH is going to make an appointment for SA which he had been putting off (which was driving me crazy since I got my stuff done last month).
> 
> *I started taking a b complex a couple of months ago to see if it would help with my luteal phase which was at 11 days but now it's 12 - 14.* *I also started the CB Fertility Monitor last month *which I am finding a lot easier than temping since for whatever reason our bedroom is freezing or sweltering whenever it feels like it.

:hi: flangel

Well I am determined (read: obsessed) to conceive before the end of 2011
and when I :plane: to my OH at the end of August I want to know that I have done absolutely everything that I can, 
to *hopefully* get a *BFP* and a :crib: before the end of 2012.

So on my online shopping list this evening, is a digital Ovulation tester [tick]
and a new thermometer [tick] and ...
maybe some B Complex supplements ...
What are B Complex vitamin supplements supposed to do? 
Also, what is a CB Fertility Monitor?

:flower:


----------



## tucan

My last few trips have been to South America, Kenya and going to Sri Lanka next month. I really love Brazil but can't see us doing a 13 hour flight with a young child, although OH thinks it'd be fine !! They do love kids over there though so I'd probably meet more people over there as a result. I have a colleague who refuses to even go to Spain as she doesn't trust the hospitals there if her kid got sick!

We have just started TTC (2 months) so it's unlikely I would be pregnant already!


----------



## Coconuts

*Ambree* I feel that dissapointment.
Last August we were in the WTT camp and still using protection. I had a 50+ day cycle (this is before I was charting) and had no idea what was going on. Of course, even though we were using condoms at the time I convinced myself I was pregant. Took a bunch of HPT's all negative of course and around day 45 I went to the docs for a blood test. Did it on a Friday so went out of my mind over the weekend before getting the results on Monday. 0. Big fat 0. I felt like I'd had something taken away from me and didn't realize until I saw the test results just how much I really had convinced myself I was pg and just how much I wanted a baby. That was the start of baby fever.
I know the next blood test I do, even though the next time I'll have 100 HPT's to back me up I'll be as nervous as hell.
Why such a long cycle? We were opening our English school the following month and had some money worries. Flippin' stress eh?!!!!!!!
:dust: to all
x


----------



## Coconuts

*Ambree* I forgot. You asked about B vitamins.
I'm taking a B50 complex. It's supposed to (among other things like boost immune system, improve brain function etc) help balance your hormones my being kind to the pituitary gland. I have a 10 day LP so I'm using them to help add a few more days. Last month it was 12! I take it through out my cycle. If I don't get a BFP this cycle I'm going to try agnus castus before O. That's supposed to be good for short LP's and late Ov which is me to a T
x


----------



## Ambree

tucan said:


> My last few trips have been to South America, Kenya and going to Sri Lanka next month. I really love Brazil but can't see us doing a 13 hour flight with a young child, although OH thinks it'd be fine !! They do love kids over there though so I'd probably meet more people over there as a result. I have a colleague who refuses to even go to Spain as she doesn't trust the hospitals there if her kid got sick!
> 
> We have just started TTC (2 months) so it's unlikely I would be pregnant already!


Can I be nosey and ask which country or continent you are departing from?

As long as your children don't mind the flight and you don't mind taking them on the flight,
then really the world is your oyster, well I think so :flower:
The only thing I will be wary of when I travel with children, is visa and passport control departments at airports notorious for snaking queues ...
so I would avoid Paris CDG, Munich, and Istanbul.
Depending what you like to do and see when you are on holiday, there are some wonderful destination adventures in South East Asia.
I'd recommend Vietnam and Thailand :thumbup:


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> *I'm taking a B50 complex. It's supposed to* (among other things like boost immune system, *improve brain function *etc)

 oh goodie I definitely need that :haha:



Coconuts said:


> help balance your hormones my being kind to the pituitary gland. *I have a 10 day LP so I'm using them to help add a few more days. Last month it was 12! *I take it through out my cycle. If I don't get a BFP this cycle I'm going to try agnus castus before O. That's supposed to be good for short LP's and late Ov which is me to a Tx

\\:D/ that's an improvement!

So do you take 1 tablet of a B50 complex each day?
How many mg is each tablet?

Thank you
:flower:


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> *Ambree* I feel that dissapointment.
> Last August we were in the WTT camp and still using protection. I had a 50+ day cycle (this is before I was charting) and had no idea what was going on. Of course, even though we were using condoms at the time I convinced myself I was pregant. Took a bunch of HPT's all negative of course and around day 45 I went to the docs for a blood test. Did it on a Friday so went out of my mind over the weekend before getting the results on Monday. 0. Big fat 0. I felt like I'd had something taken away from me and didn't realize until I saw the test results just how much I really had convinced myself I was pg and just how much I wanted a baby. That was the start of baby fever.
> I know the next blood test I do, even though the next time I'll have 100 HPT's to back me up I'll be as nervous as hell.
> Why such a long cycle? We were opening our English school the following month and had some money worries. Flippin' stress eh?!!!!!!!
> :dust: to all
> x

Ahh yes baby fever.
I distinctly remember when I first became aware of the condition ... after it manifested during a 41 day cycle last year. 
At the time my OH and I were NTNP, but as soon as pg became a possibility (in my mind), the SMEP went from a very vague NTNP, 
to an absolute: TTC I-have-to-be-pg [it is meant to be! if only I would stop getting BFN's) ...
right up until the inevitable arrival of AF, and then it was just omg-I-am-not-pg :sad2::sad2::sad2:.

Actually for a reminiscent funny, up until that time, my knowledge on reproductive biology still centered around my High School Health Classes, 
where we were taught a woman's most fertile time was right before her AF.
lol luckily I caught baby fever 
and found sites like B&B to teach me better :mrgreen:

On baby fever, this cycle I must have contracted a second bout ...
because instead of being more immune to the fever and its coerces -
I seem to have, well er ... more baby fever :happydance::happydance: :happydance:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies,
As i read some of your threads boy do they sound very much like my own experiences and dilemmas..
*Tucan* :hi: welcome onboard . yes your travel dilemma is a very real one for me too as i like the freedom of booking holidays and trips away without having to think about a :baby: i guess travelling would be a very different experience with kids but i don' think impossible. I know lots of people who have travelled all over with infants and children. must be hard on the wallet though. I want to get in one last trip with Dh before we are (hopefully) parents. I figure I don't know when the BFP is going to happen so we may as well plan to take some time out. best case scenario - Pg AND on holidays..sounds good to me :thumbup:
*Ambree* :dohh: so it's looking sketchy this month for pg but look you really have tried all you could and sometimes its in the hands of the gods. It could be what *Coconuts* said - late AF due to stress. It has happened to me countless times in the past and at the time I was PRAYING for AF to arrive.. Oh how things change!!!!!! 
In any case it sounds like you are learning lots on bnb and will be ready to roll in September with all your new info and gadgets:haha:
I feel like this too..this month i am on the natural remedies, doing the SMEP thingy and FF. I am determined to beat the :witch:
:dust::dust:


----------



## karine

hi everybody :)

well i'm out this month as well.. yesterday got some really bad heartburn/indigestion and had to leave work early. did an hpt and of course, :bfn: :( 

heartburn went away soon after i got home yesterday and here i am at work today and it's started again! think it must be an aversion to work more than a pg symptom, lol. AF is due any day now.

this month my strategy will be to get in as much bding as possible! every other day like my doc said. he told me "every other day and you'll be pregnant in a snap!" so why hasn't it happened yet?!!!!!!!! am just so anxious to hold my baba and worried that i'll never be so lucky.

anyhoo, channeling positive energy from now on for us all.. 

:hug: and :dust: to everyone..


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> Hi ladies,
> As i read some of your threads boy do they sound very much like my own experiences and dilemmas..
> *Tucan* :hi: welcome onboard . yes your travel dilemma is a very real one for me too as i like the freedom of booking holidays and trips away without having to think about a :baby: i guess travelling would be a very different experience with kids but i don' think impossible. I know lots of people who have travelled all over with infants and children. must be hard on the wallet though. I want to get in one last trip with Dh before we are (hopefully) parents. *I figure I don't know when the BFP is going to happen so we may as well plan to take some time out. best case scenario - Pg AND on holidays..sounds good to me *:thumbup:

excellent notion :thumbup:



aleja said:


> *Ambree* :dohh: so it's looking sketchy this month for pg but look you really have tried all you could and sometimes its in the hands of the gods. It could be what *Coconuts* said - late AF due to stress. It has happened to me countless times in the past and at the time I was PRAYING for AF to arrive.. Oh how things change!!!!!!
> *In any case it sounds like you are learning lots on bnb and will be ready to roll in September with all your new info and gadgets
> I feel like this too..this month i am on the natural remedies, doing the SMEP thingy and FF. I am determined to beat the *
> :dust::dust:

Yes armed to the hilt with all my pro-pg paraphernalia :gun: :toothpick:
I'm ready to make September :af:

Although admittedly I did have a desperate and deranged moment (another one)
and found myself looking up for the longest known time sperm can live for :haha:
My favourite spermologist of the evening:
Joanna Ellington

...many of the assumed details about human reproduction are incorrect. Her [Joanna Ellington] research teams record for survival of human sperm is 10 days
far longer than the one to three days your doctor will tell you aboutand sperm appear to be stored directly in the Fallopian tubes, as well as in the cervix.
The Fallopian tube is not just a passive pipe where sperm and eggs meet, says Ellington. Fallopian tube cells make a whole new set of products when sperm attach to them, and these products protect sperm and allow them to live at the internal body temperature of the woman, as opposed to living in the scrotum of men, while they wait for an egg to appear.
... sugars and proteins made by the tubal cells actually protect sperm from any breakdown or DNA damage during coculture. In fact, contact of sperm with the tubal cells allows sperm to live longer and maintain normal function two to three times longer than sperm in salt solutions in the laboratory.

https://www.wsu.edu/NIS/Universe/sperm.htm

In my ttc dream land, all the sugared sweets, chocolate biscuits and caramel slices 
that I have eaten in my pseudo 2ww haze, have miraculously preserved my OH's :spermy:, 
resulting in a SMEP many days later than expected, and a hCG serum level ...
a measley 2 at first but then a meteorotic rise -
the big hCG it's a coming!
oh dear :wacko::boat:


----------



## happycloud

Hi ladies! I'm 34 and a 1/2 and just got married a year ago. So I was a late bloomer in that arena too. Kinda wish we started trying right away, but we didn't start trying until June. So I just started my second cycle of TTC. I had to use clomid last month (it worked, but bfn) and am on to the next this week.
I hope it doesn't get all too complicated.
Most of my friends are having their second babies and the ones a couple of years younger than me are having their first. 
It's my turn! It's OUR turn!
Baby vibes to all of you! Thanks for your support!


----------



## aleja

Ambree said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> As i read some of your threads boy do they sound very much like my own experiences and dilemmas..
> *Tucan* :hi: welcome onboard . yes your travel dilemma is a very real one for me too as i like the freedom of booking holidays and trips away without having to think about a :baby: i guess travelling would be a very different experience with kids but i don' think impossible. I know lots of people who have travelled all over with infants and children. must be hard on the wallet though. I want to get in one last trip with Dh before we are (hopefully) parents. *I figure I don't know when the BFP is going to happen so we may as well plan to take some time out. best case scenario - Pg AND on holidays..sounds good to me *:thumbup:
> 
> excellent notion :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> aleja said:
> 
> 
> *Ambree* :dohh: so it's looking sketchy this month for pg but look you really have tried all you could and sometimes its in the hands of the gods. It could be what *Coconuts* said - late AF due to stress. It has happened to me countless times in the past and at the time I was PRAYING for AF to arrive.. Oh how things change!!!!!!
> *In any case it sounds like you are learning lots on bnb and will be ready to roll in September with all your new info and gadgets
> I feel like this too..this month i am on the natural remedies, doing the SMEP thingy and FF. I am determined to beat the *
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes armed to the hilt with all my pro-pg paraphernalia :gun: :toothpick:
> I'm ready to make September :af:
> 
> Although admittedly I did have a desperate and deranged moment (another one)
> and found myself looking up for the longest known time sperm can live for :haha:
> My favourite spermologist of the evening:
> Joanna Ellington
> 
> ...many of the assumed details about human reproduction are incorrect. Her [Joanna Ellington] research teams record for survival of human sperm is 10 days
> far longer than the one to three days your doctor will tell you aboutand sperm appear to be stored directly in the Fallopian tubes, as well as in the cervix.
> The Fallopian tube is not just a passive pipe where sperm and eggs meet, says Ellington. Fallopian tube cells make a whole new set of products when sperm attach to them, and these products protect sperm and allow them to live at the internal body temperature of the woman, as opposed to living in the scrotum of men, while they wait for an egg to appear.
> ... sugars and proteins made by the tubal cells actually protect sperm from any breakdown or DNA damage during coculture. In fact, contact of sperm with the tubal cells allows sperm to live longer and maintain normal function two to three times longer than sperm in salt solutions in the laboratory.
> 
> https://www.wsu.edu/NIS/Universe/sperm.htm
> 
> In my ttc dream land, all the sugared sweets, chocolate biscuits and caramel slices
> that I have eaten in my pseudo 2ww haze, have miraculously preserved my OH's :spermy:,
> resulting in a SMEP many days later than expected, and a hCG serum level ...
> a measley 2 at first but then a meteorotic rise -
> the big hCG it's a coming!
> oh dear :wacko::boat:Click to expand...

Ambree I am loving your research bits and commentary and use of the smilie icons! Classic!!!:haha:

ah yes if chocolates and sugar and ice cream really did preserve the eggs and spermys then DH and I would be in with a really chance:icecream:


Not to worry my friend, September it is:flower:


----------



## Ambree

Hey *coconuts,* I just read about flaxseed oil - its supposed to help lengthen the LP also.
Have you tried it?
Is it in the mega B6 complex tablet that you take? 

I was also going to ask my doctor for some progesterone supplements -
or would that be a little :wacko:
given that I have no indication that I need it.
I was just thinking that a little more couldn't do any harm :bodyb:
or maybe it could ... 
I dunno :shrug:
Maybe some clomid would be better ... 
or seeing my OH more regularly


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> Not to worry my friend, September it is:flower:

:thumbup:
Yes I think so.
But only if ol' Aunty Flow gets a move on.

Bloody hell she's late.
And if she's much later, she'll totally muck up my September pg testing plans.
:witch: needs to start getting about on the sports car motored broomstick.
Fluffing about in the sky like that, no wonder noone knows when or if she's going to arrive or not!


----------



## Ambree

karine said:


> hi everybody :)
> 
> well i'm out this month as well.. yesterday got some really bad heartburn/indigestion and had to leave work early. did an hpt and of course, :bfn: :(
> 
> heartburn went away soon after i got home yesterday and here i am at work today and it's started again! think it must be an aversion to work more than a pg symptom, lol. AF is due any day now.
> 
> this month my strategy will be to get in as much bding as possible! every other day like my doc said. he told me "every other day and you'll be pregnant in a snap!" so why hasn't it happened yet?!!!!!!!! am just so anxious to hold my baba and worried that i'll never be so lucky.
> 
> anyhoo, channeling positive energy from now on for us all..
> 
> :hug: and :dust: to everyone..

wait a minute karine O:)
Your Aunt Flow is still MIA
so there's still hope :flow:
And heartburn is a good sign too!

How many dpo are you?
:flower:


----------



## tucan

Thanks for the welcome. I'm in the UK ambree.

Being the impatient person that I am, I got a test and did it at lunchtime (three days before my period is due. But it didn't work - no blue line! Guess I'll have to wait a couple more days.


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I skipped a bunch of posts in the thread just now... so I hope I am not repeating anyone's words. :blush:
> 
> I'll be turning 34 in October and we started trying in June of this year. Weren't going to, but I did an AMH screening (it was almost at random, as we were hoping to postpone pregnancy a few more years for sure) and my hormones said it was almost too late.
> 
> So now we're trying. Last month was my first regular month without the pill and everything went smooth and awesome, except for the plus on the right test. Only LH strips reported any positive results, of course.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to pinpoint ovulation in this cycle.
> 
> 
> According to our reproductive endocrinologist and geneticist we're good for the next few years. The biggest problem is the AMH level. Other hormones I have yet to have checked (progesterone is fine, we've done that one as well).
> 
> :hi: Jazavac
> 
> what is AMH? :blush:Click to expand...

Oops, I just now noticed this post. Been busy lately and kind of skipping most of the forum.

AMH is Anti-Mullerian Hormone and it measures ovarian reserve. We were looking into different possibilities for embryo preservation, etc, so the doctor wanted to test me first, to see how much time I'd have left before I really had to worry about egg harvesting and all that jazz.

Well, turns out I have no time at all!


----------



## karine

hi ambree :)

well i was beginning to wonder myself about the heartburn but then guess what? went to the loo about an hour ago and was caught by :witch: 

so it's onto the next cycle for me.. as soon as AF is gone it'll be serious sexy time at my house, lol. btw am loving your research tidbits :thumbup:

hopefully august/september will be the month of :bfp:s for us thirtysomethings on this thread!

:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> According to our reproductive endocrinologist and geneticist we're good for the next few years. The biggest problem is the AMH level. Other hormones I have yet to have checked *(progesterone is fine, we've done that one as well).*
> 
> Jazavac what hormones do you think are important to test?
> And how did you check you had the right progesterone levels?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...


Whee, I just deleted the whole novel I wrote... by mistake, of course.

Here we go all over again.

I wish you all the luck in your new cycle, Ambree. So sorry your test came back negative. :(


If I were to listen to my friend from my home country, where we have a really good health insurance system, I'd be checking all of my hormones, just to be on the safe side. Since I live in the US now, that kind of thing won't fly. Even though my American insurance is pretty good, they just won't do it for me. 

So far, my reproductive endocrinologist has suggested the following:

- progesterone: already checked on day 21., came back good
- day 2 tests: he mentioned specifically FSH and E2 so I am not sure if LH will be included as well. I was supposed to get them done between days 2 and 5 of my current cycle, but AF came two days earlier than expected and caught me out of town

From there, we'll see if anything else is needed. So far I seem to have ovulated just fine both cycles since I got off the pill, so I expect the hormone tests to be within the range of normal. But you never know, because nobody expected my AMH to be pre-menopausal (to nonexistent) at age 33 either. I will be repeating this one, too, along with my day 2 tests, just to rule out any pill-related errors or weirdnesses. 

Normally, I'd make sure to check AMH, LH, FSH, E2, progesterone, prolactin, TSH and then go from there, in case any returns back outside of normal ranges. 

But I'm one of those who just feel like they can't be too cautious, especially now when I learned about my horrible ovarian reserves.


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree said:


> And how did you check you had the right progesterone levels?
> 
> :flower:

These are taken from your blood, 7 days after ovulation, or on day 21 in an ideal cycle. 

My blood was drawn on day 21 in a cycle where I ovulated (according to FF, at least) on day 13. The clinic was fine with that. I still believe actual ovulation happened on day 14, ayway, regardless of the temp rise that was recorded on the 13th day of that cycle. 

(The link to my FF chart is in my signature)


----------



## Coconuts

Wow ladies, this thread has seen some action today!

*Ambree* I'm in Italy so ordered my B vits from Holland & Barratt online. I got the B50 complex so there's 50mg of everything in there. I take just one tablet a day. Some other women take 100mg but I though that was a bit too much too soon for me. There's also 400mg of folic acid in there too so combined with Pregnacare Conception, taking just one a day my folic acid is already at 800mg! I don't want more than that.
I hadn't heard about flax seed for LP, I'm do some research on it! Thanks! I was also looking into Agnus Castus too. Have you heard anything good about that?

Sorry to hear about the arrival of peoples Aunt Flow. Old witch.
Here's to Aug / Sept BFPs!!!!!
:dust:
x


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree said:


> so I would avoid Paris CDG, Munich, and Istanbul.

Absolutely avoid Paris CDG, Heathrow and I would have no problems adding Munich to the list.

My kudos go to Amsterdam (Schiphol). It's an awesome one for such a reasonably big hub. It's our favourite for our trips to Europe and back.


----------



## Jazavac

Aaa, Coconuts, Italy is just across the sea from my home country. I've not been there since last Sempteber, bah!

I am all caught up with the thread now. Yay!


----------



## Coconuts

Where about are you from *Jazavac*? Croatia way? We're actually in Sardinia. It's lovely having all these long warm evening but it really brings all the kids and babies out of the woodwork. It's beautiful to see but doesn't help the TTC madness!

I'm from the UK and have just come back from a visit to the motherland after over a year. It was great to be back in the UK but I started to miss my new Italian home after a while.

How long have you been in the US?
x


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Aaa, Coconuts, Italy is just across the sea from my home country. I've not been there since last Sempteber, bah!
> 
> I am all caught up with the thread now. Yay!

Hrvatski?

lol if you saw the lack of vowels in my surname :haha:, you would see it could be from nowhere else :thumbup:
I was in Croatia last October, I will go there again to see family in May 2012.
[I am Australian Croatian, or according to my mother ...
Croatian Australian :haha:]


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Where about are you from *Jazavac*? Croatia way? We're actually in Sardinia. It's lovely having all these long warm evening but it really brings all the kids and babies out of the woodwork. It's beautiful to see but doesn't help the TTC madness!
> 
> I'm from the UK and have just come back from a visit to the motherland after over a year. It was great to be back in the UK but I started to miss my new Italian home after a while.
> 
> How long have you been in the US?
> x

btw *coconuts*
Venice is one place where I have always wanted to go, but as yet never been.
Hopefully there will be time for me to change that next year :flower:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> so I would avoid Paris CDG, Munich, and Istanbul.
> 
> Absolutely avoid Paris CDG, Heathrow and I would have no problems adding Munich to the list.
> 
> My kudos go to Amsterdam (Schiphol). It's an awesome one for such a reasonably big hub. It's our favourite for our trips to Europe and back.Click to expand...

I have never been to Amsterdam, but if I ever do I'll try to make sure it's via Schipol.
My favorite airport overall is Ankara (Turkey) and for efficiency factor, I can't not mention Frankfurt in Germany. 
Frankfurt also wins the best food court award :pizza:


----------



## flangel813

Ambree said:


> flangel813 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all...
> I am turning 35 in November and would love a BFP by then but I am not too hopeful. I've been off the pill since Sept 09 and we've been trying seriously since December of last year. I had originally hoped to have our first before I turned 35 and am now hoping to be pregnant before the end of 2012. AF showed up yesterday so here we go into another cycle.
> 
> I've had my day 3 & 21 blood work done and a ultrasound to check everything and I am told so far everything looks normal. DH is going to make an appointment for SA which he had been putting off (which was driving me crazy since I got my stuff done last month).
> 
> *I started taking a b complex a couple of months ago to see if it would help with my luteal phase which was at 11 days but now it's 12 - 14.* *I also started the CB Fertility Monitor last month *which I am finding a lot easier than temping since for whatever reason our bedroom is freezing or sweltering whenever it feels like it.
> 
> :hi: flangel
> 
> Well I am determined (read: obsessed) to conceive before the end of 2011
> and when I :plane: to my OH at the end of August I want to know that I have done absolutely everything that I can,
> to *hopefully* get a *BFP* and a :crib: before the end of 2012.
> 
> So on my online shopping list this evening, is a digital Ovulation tester [tick]
> and a new thermometer [tick] and ...
> maybe some B Complex supplements ...
> What are B Complex vitamin supplements supposed to do?
> Also, what is a CB Fertility Monitor?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

I started the B Complex 50 (some ppl take 100 but I didn't really want to take that much since the prenatals I take already have some B6 & B12). It is supposed to help with progesterone levels for your luteal phase if you think it is short. CB (clear blue easy) Fertility monitor is a digital ovulation tester, it tests both LH and estrogen levels to detect ovulation. I bought it from early pregnancy tests web site.


----------



## Ambree

:wohoo:

Aunt Flow arrived!

Its a yay because we knew I was not pg from the hCG levels
and the longer AF stayed away was not good for the regularity of my cycles
PLUS
I see my Mr Perfect :kiss:
at the end of August so long cycling would have ruined our ttc plans

la-da-dah!
so happy just now.

Oh and this morning my temp dropped to 36.3 C;
CP is low, soft, open;
and I had bad headaches when I woke up and low energy ...
yay atypical PMS for me.

I'm going to see my Doctor this afternoon
and explain that I am super obsessed
and want to know if I start taking progesterone would it do any harm/good
or maybe clomid ...
I really want September to be my *BFP* month!!!!

yay - all revved up now!
:ninja:

Hey, who is testing in August?
What dates?


----------



## charityhope

I will be 34 in November, and this is my first month TTC. I have a 9 year old and conceived right off last time, so I am hoping to do the same. Never thought I would be having babies again, but I recently remarried and he is almost a decade younger than me, so I am starting over. I am definitely with you on the rush!


----------



## Ambree

charityhope said:


> I will be 34 in November, and this is my first month TTC. I have a 9 year old and conceived right off last time, so I am hoping to do the same. Never thought I would be having babies again, but I recently remarried and he is almost a decade younger than me, so I am starting over. I am definitely with you on the rush!

My Aunty is 47 and her OH is my age, 33. 
:flower:

Happiness is where your heart is!
I think it is wonderful you have found your long lost soul mate 
:wedding:

Where are you in your current ttc cycle?


----------



## Ambree

flangel813 said:


> I started the B Complex 50 (some ppl take 100 but I didn't really want to take that much since the prenatals I take already have some B6 & B12). It is supposed to help with progesterone levels for your luteal phase if you think it is short. CB (clear blue easy) Fertility monitor is a digital ovulation tester, it tests both LH and estrogen levels to detect ovulation. I bought it from early pregnancy tests web site.

okay I will start taking the mega 50 complex B vitamins that yourself and coconuts recommend :thumbup:

Does the CB fertility monitor use urine or saliva samples?


ETA:
I just bought a digital ovulation tester that uses saliva:
MAYBEBABY
https://maybebaby.com.au/_how_does_maybe_baby_work.php

I think this will be more convenient for me to use
particularly during long :plane: to see my Mr perfect :kiss:
I will still chart my BBT and CP on FF,
+ all take my B&B mega vitamins ...


Now I just want the next 26 days to go really fast, so I can see how all this works :haha:
and then ttc in September :baby:


----------



## Jazavac

Wooohoo, this is now getting interesting.

Yup, I am Croatian, now living in the US. I moved here in August of 2009. Ambree, that's just so hilarious - I wouldn't expect some of the first people on a new forum I sign up for to be Croatians, that's for sure. :)

I've been to Italy several times and loved all of it. 

As far as supplements go, I've been taking Prenatal by Twinlab. It only occasionally makes me sick to my stomach so I can live with it. Can't wait for my tomorrow's temp, just to see if FF really will comfirm the big O. It should, but who knows.


----------



## Coconuts

*charityhope* :hi: Welcome to BnB. Best move I ever made in the TTC journey was coming here. Really helps kick the crazyness into hi gear! :rofl: We're all about 2 cycles away from covering ourselves in honey and running around naked in a meadow under a full moon if someone told us that it would boost our chances of getting that :bfp:

*Ambree* & *Jazavac*. Let hope these cycles are THE CYCLE and this time next year we'll traveling back to our home lands to show off our cutie little babies.
They're on their way. Mr storkie has just had to deal with a bit of redirection from all the moving. He's pretty efficient though. He'll find us sooner or later *sooner, sooner, for the love of all things cute and baby related, let it be sooner*
*Jazavac* here's some more co-insidence.... I moved to Italy in 2009. BnB really is where you're meant to be. Especially this thread. Maybe all our babydust will make a difference :dust: :dust: :dust:
*Abree* It's strange to say it but I'm happy :witch: turned up and you can get started on the big :bfp: cycle.

x


----------



## tucan

So, that test that I thought didn&#8217;t work&#8230;I checked it again last night before throwing it away and there was a faint but definite positive! Will do another test later as I don&#8217;t quite trust it.


----------



## charityhope

Ambree said:


> charityhope said:
> 
> 
> I will be 34 in November, and this is my first month TTC. I have a 9 year old and conceived right off last time, so I am hoping to do the same. Never thought I would be having babies again, but I recently remarried and he is almost a decade younger than me, so I am starting over. I am definitely with you on the rush!
> 
> My Aunty is 47 and her OH is my age, 33.
> :flower:
> 
> Happiness is where your heart is!
> I think it is wonderful you have found your long lost soul mate
> :wedding:
> 
> Where are you in your current ttc cycle?Click to expand...

Thank you, Ambree! I am only 4 DPO. This 2WW is horrible. I am feeling some symptoms that I remember from the first go around, but I may just be manifesting them. :)


----------



## aleja

tucan said:


> So, that test that I thought didnt workI checked it again last night before throwing it away and there was a faint but definite positive! Will do another test later as I dont quite trust it.

hi tucan,
wow that is fantastic news..

all i can say is :test:

good luck and keep us posted:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

tucan said:


> So, that test that I thought didn&#8217;t work&#8230;I checked it again last night before throwing it away and there was a faint but definite positive! Will do another test later as I don&#8217;t quite trust it.

You are talking about pregnancy tests? Well, apparently there is no such thing as fake positive! :)


Haha, Coconuts, I can't believe how many coincidences we'll count up to. Where are you originally from?

According to FF, I am 3DPO today. Ick, the two week thing. Except that, for me, it all of a sudden thinks my test date should be the 20th, which is like 20 or 21DPO, or whatever. Weird. I'll eat myself alive way before then, anyway. The hardest part is, actually, disregarding all the so-called-symptoms. :wacko:


----------



## aleja

Ambree said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Aunt Flow arrived!
> 
> Its a yay because we knew I was not pg from the hCG levels
> and the longer AF stayed away was not good for the regularity of my cycles
> PLUS
> I see my Mr Perfect :kiss:
> at the end of August so long cycling would have ruined our ttc plans
> 
> la-da-dah!
> so happy just now.
> 
> Oh and this morning my temp dropped to 36.3 C;
> CP is low, soft, open;
> and I had bad headaches when I woke up and low energy ...
> yay atypical PMS for me.
> 
> I'm going to see my Doctor this afternoon
> and explain that I am super obsessed
> and want to know if I start taking progesterone would it do any harm/good
> or maybe clomid ...
> I really want September to be my *BFP* month!!!!
> 
> yay - all revved up now!
> :ninja:
> 
> Hey, who is testing in August?
> What dates?

hi ambree who would have thought that getting AF would be so welcomed. congratulations:haha: see she ain't bad all the time 

i noticed you are thinking of taking progesterone. just for a different approach some of the natural herbs can help with hormone balancing. i take chasteberry (AKA agnus castus) and wild yam which is supposed to help regulate hormones. 

i am testing in at end of august i think (if AF doesn't catch me first). i wish you could test too :blush:
so what are you going to do with yourself for the next month in the lead up to seeing your dh? :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

The quoted post just reminded me of CP testing. I just don't know how to do that. I mean, yes, I've learned to locate the cervix, but I can't make any sense out of it.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, 
wow its good to see there are lots of threads happening right now. 

all i have to say is that i am also on the verge of running around naked covered in honey.if it brings Mr stork I WILL DO IT:haha:

good luck and bfps to all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## happycloud

LOL aleja!

I'm cd 2, first round of TTC/clomid was BFN. But thats okay, it was only the first. And the clomid gave me a nice ovulation and also had a good 15 day LP. So hopefully this cycle will go well too. If I have a similar cycle (I'm not regular without clomid) I'll be testing late August, like the 31st.

I'm a teacher, so I'm really hoping to get pregnant in the next couple of months so that I can end the school year with maternity leave (so due in May or June would be great). Fx'd for all of us!


----------



## tucan

having read that you're only supposed to post it in a particular thread. But just wanted to let you know that I'm 4 weeks pg.

Doctor told me not to get too excited so early but I can't help it!!


----------



## GirlBlue

tucan said:


> having read that you're only supposed to post it in a particular thread. But just wanted to let you know that I'm 4 weeks pg.
> 
> Doctor told me not to get too excited so early but I can't help it!!

Congrats!


----------



## Coconuts

*Tucan*:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: GREAT NEWS! Congrats xxxxx


----------



## Coconuts

Jazavac said:


> Haha, Coconuts, I can't believe how many coincidences we'll count up to. Where are you originally from?

I'm a UK lass but DH (a Sardinian born and bred) and I have set up home here in Sardinia. Been here two years already. No plans to return to the motherland on a permanent basis at all. We're so happy here. What about you?


----------



## Jazavac

Wonderful news, tucan! Congratulations!



Coconuts said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Haha, Coconuts, I can't believe how many coincidences we'll count up to. Where are you originally from?
> 
> I'm a UK lass but DH (a Sardinian born and bred) and I have set up home here in Sardinia. Been here two years already. No plans to return to the motherland on a permanent basis at all. We're so happy here. What about you?Click to expand...

My husband is as 100% American as one can be so we decided to live here for the... time being. We're happy where we're at, too. I do miss my friends and family, but so far we've been pretty satisfied with visits on both ends. I just wish the US would actually understand the idea of a vacation so I could get off work more often. It just made more sense for us to be here, as I spoke English already and his Croatian is just a joke. He knows just enough so I can't talk behind his back. :wacko:


----------



## Jazavac

I have to add that I'm pretty happy I found a thread where I actually want to stay (isn't it weird, the need to belong to.. a thread? :haha:) The whole forum is pretty big and I'm used to a lot smaller communities.

Anyway, well, that's what I wanted to say. 

I'm also killing some time at work at the moment, so I might be pretty random.

Another thing that I need to share is all the dumbness that comes right after the big O. I'm a reasonably rational person on a normal basis, but when it comes to this, I guess I go nuts. It's 3DPO for me and I am imagining all kinds of stuff. One thing is real, though, and I am trying to figure it out - why do I have to go to the bathroom so much more often? It happened last month as well.


----------



## Coconuts

Jazavac said:


> It just made more sense for us to be here, as I spoke English already and his Croatian is just a joke. He knows just enough so I can't talk behind his back. :wacko:

It was the other way around for us. DH's English is fab. It was my Italian that was just useless. Living here really got my language skills underway though.

My Italian isn't really up to par with all things TTC or baby related though; like scans / medical procedures / stages of pregnancy, labour. I'm hoping it's all latin based and I'll guess my way around it. Either that or they'll have to make sure my appointments are twice as long to allow for me and my dictionary to make sense of everything. :blush: Must study more.

When are people testing this month? I'll be holding out for the 27th but that will change depending when O day is. 8 more days to go... I hope.


----------



## Jazavac

Most things there should be Latin based. I have to admit that I don't like anything at all here in the US, that relates to the healthcare system. I am used to being treated as an adult with a brain of some sort when it comes to my health. I want all my test results, all my scans and pictures and all values to be shown to me in, well, original numbers. Instead of that (it takes some extra effort to get it all figured out and arranged), what you are presented with are things along the lines of - your progesterone is okay; your PAP smear returned fine and you have no cancer. Well, hello, how about you told me instead what my numbers were??

The other thing I am already concerned about is actual labor and birth. We have one huge (famous) hospital in town and I don't particularly care for the services they advertise a lot - full medication and painkillers and whatnot. A birth center would be a neat option, but the closest one is about one and a half to two hours from here. I'm not sure I'd feel safe enough to play that game, especially considering the fact our pregnancy might be considered high risk. 

My FF says I should test on the 20th. But I don't know. I ovulated on the 1st of this month, according to the chart and I guess waiting that long would just make me crazy. Then again, I don't feel like looking at the minuses either.


----------



## Coconuts

I feel the same way about labour and delivery here. It sounds like you'd at least like to have the option of and be supported in you decision to have a natural labour. And I mean supported by medical staff, not just OH. I've already got it in my head that DH and I are going to have to draw up a birth plan and stick to it. I've already told him that unless a life in is real danger, I'll concentrate on birthing my bambino and he can be in charge of keeping insistent nurses and their oxytocin and cord cutting hands AWAY. I'll gladly take any and all help when it's really needed but the more I read, the more it seems they try to 'fix' it, even when it's not really 'broken'. I'm a tough nut. I'll handle it. so will you.
x


----------



## flangel813

Ambree said:


> flangel813 said:
> 
> 
> I started the B Complex 50 (some ppl take 100 but I didn't really want to take that much since the prenatals I take already have some B6 & B12). It is supposed to help with progesterone levels for your luteal phase if you think it is short. CB (clear blue easy) Fertility monitor is a digital ovulation tester, it tests both LH and estrogen levels to detect ovulation. I bought it from early pregnancy tests web site.
> 
> okay I will start taking the mega 50 complex B vitamins that yourself and coconuts recommend :thumbup:
> 
> Does the CB fertility monitor use urine or saliva samples?
> 
> 
> ETA:
> I just bought a digital ovulation tester that uses saliva:
> MAYBEBABY
> I think this will be more convenient for me to use
> particularly during long :plane: to see my Mr perfect :kiss:
> I will still chart my BBT and CP on FF,
> + all take my B&B mega vitamins ...
> 
> 
> Now I just want the next 26 days to go really fast, so I can see how all this works :haha:
> and then ttc in September :baby:Click to expand...

CB uses first morning urine, which works for me. Easier for me to remember to pee than take my temp - lol


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> I feel the same way about labour and delivery here. It sounds like you'd at least like to have the option of and be supported in you decision to have a natural labour. And I mean supported by medical staff, not just OH. I've already got it in my head that DH and I are going to have to draw up a birth plan and stick to it. I've already told him that unless a life in is real danger, I'll concentrate on birthing my bambino and he can be in charge of keeping insistent nurses and their oxytocin and cord cutting hands AWAY. I'll gladly take any and all help when it's really needed but the more I read, the more it seems they try to 'fix' it, even when it's not really 'broken'. I'm a tough nut. I'll handle it. so will you.
> x

Oh, I'm not really scared or, well, I know I can handle it and I kind of feel sorry for those who will try to do something I won't agree with. But I'm still considering my options. (And I guess I need to get pregnant first, too. :haha: )


----------



## aleja

tucan said:


> having read that you're only supposed to post it in a particular thread. But just wanted to let you know that I'm 4 weeks pg.
> 
> Doctor told me not to get too excited so early but I can't help it!!

yay congratulations :happydance:..fantastic news yes its early but just enjoy it and stay positive. it gives me hope that it can happen when you are 30++ :winkwink:


----------



## aleja

happycloud said:


> LOL aleja!
> 
> I'm cd 2, first round of TTC/clomid was BFN. But thats okay, it was only the first. And the clomid gave me a nice ovulation and also had a good 15 day LP. So hopefully this cycle will go well too. If I have a similar cycle (I'm not regular without clomid) I'll be testing late August, like the 31st.
> 
> I'm a teacher, so I'm really hoping to get pregnant in the next couple of months so that I can end the school year with maternity leave (so due in May or June would be great). Fx'd for all of us!

hi happycloud i think i might be testing around the same time as you but i dont have a regular cycle either. i am taking some herbs this month which may help
Like you I'd love to be preggers within a couple of months. a May baby sounds nice:blush:
how long have you been ttc? this is my 5th cycle. like everyone else i really didn't think it would be so hard..::wacko:


----------



## happycloud

aleja said:


> happycloud said:
> 
> 
> LOL aleja!
> 
> I'm cd 2, first round of TTC/clomid was BFN. But thats okay, it was only the first. And the clomid gave me a nice ovulation and also had a good 15 day LP. So hopefully this cycle will go well too. If I have a similar cycle (I'm not regular without clomid) I'll be testing late August, like the 31st.
> 
> I'm a teacher, so I'm really hoping to get pregnant in the next couple of months so that I can end the school year with maternity leave (so due in May or June would be great). Fx'd for all of us!
> 
> hi happycloud i think i might be testing around the same time as you but i dont have a regular cycle either. i am taking some herbs this month which may help
> Like you I'd love to be preggers within a couple of months. a May baby sounds nice:blush:
> how long have you been ttc? this is my 5th cycle. like everyone else i really didn't think it would be so hard..::wacko:Click to expand...

This is only my third month, second real cycle. The first month was just charting and seeing that I was anovulatory. So I had to get on the meds :(
May is a great birthday month!!! I have to share my February birthday week with my brother's oldest child, so he should have to share his (May 7) with MY oldest child, right? :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

So today, there's lower back pain.

I wonder what else will happen, that is oh-so-pregnancy-symptom, that I'll find (or make up). I hate this 2WW, that's for sure.


----------



## Ambree

tucan said:


> having read that you're only supposed to post it in a particular thread. But just wanted to let you know that I'm 4 weeks pg.
> 
> Doctor told me not to get too excited so early but I can't help it!!

of course you're allowed to post it in here!!! :mrgreen:
That is most important news to us Ladies! :happydance:
omg
wow ...
WOW
:wohoo:

That is super news *tucan* (and our threads first *BFP* )
:happydance:

I have been away helping with birthing babies of the four legged kind :kiss:
so glad to return and see that baby fever has been abound both on and offline -
better read on and check if there's any more tucan bump updates! :)


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> *charityhope* :hi: Welcome to BnB. Best move I ever made in the TTC journey was coming here. Really helps kick the crazyness into hi gear! :rofl: We're all about 2 cycles away from covering ourselves in honey and running around naked in a meadow under a full moon if someone told us that it would boost our chances of getting that :bfp:
> 
> *Ambree* & *Jazavac*. Let hope these cycles are THE CYCLE and this time next year we'll traveling back to our home lands to show off our cutie little babies.
> They're on their way. Mr storkie has just had to deal with a bit of redirection from all the moving. He's pretty efficient though. He'll find us sooner or later *sooner, sooner, for the love of all things cute and baby related, let it be sooner*
> *Jazavac* here's some more co-insidence.... I moved to Italy in 2009. BnB really is where you're meant to be. Especially this thread. Maybe all our babydust will make a difference :dust: :dust: :dust:
> *Abree* It's strange to say it but I'm happy :witch: turned up and you can get started on the big :bfp: cycle.
> 
> x

:haha: yes we need a starkers-and-covered-in-honey emoticon :mrgreen:
It really is great to be able to not only chart my baby fever madness, but our little ttc commjnity gives me somewhere to natter about it to.
I'm not sure how my OH would cope if he had to listen to all my ponderings and machinations on tcc.
:sleep:

*coconuts*, I'm glad :witch: showed up as well. She's also back to the same type of flow I know as 'normal' for me, and it makes me feel I am ovulating more healthily (word even? :blush:).


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> *I have to add that I'm pretty happy I found a thread where I actually want to stay (isn't it weird, the need to belong to.. a thread? *:haha:) The whole forum is pretty big and I'm used to a lot smaller communities.

Yep me too
https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/grouphug.gif 





Jazavac said:


> *Another thing that I need to share is all the dumbness that comes right after the big O. *I'm a reasonably rational person on a normal basis, but when it comes to this, I guess I go nuts. It's 3DPO for me and I am imagining all kinds of stuff. One thing is real, though, and I am trying to figure it out - why do I have to go to the bathroom so much more often? It happened last month as well.[/B]

:haha: I'm pretty sure there is something about :sex: and ttc, 
that makes your symptom analysis go into overload, 
the second that calendar ticks over and you are officially in the post-ovulation phase, 
it's nothing but :yipee::help::headspin::test:


----------



## Ambree

double post:wacko:


----------



## Ambree

charityhope said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charityhope said:
> 
> 
> I will be 34 in November, and this is my first month TTC. I have a 9 year old and conceived right off last time, so I am hoping to do the same. Never thought I would be having babies again, but I recently remarried and he is almost a decade younger than me, so I am starting over. I am definitely with you on the rush!
> 
> My Aunty is 47 and her OH is my age, 33.
> :flower:
> 
> Happiness is where your heart is!
> I think it is wonderful you have found your long lost soul mate
> :wedding:
> 
> Where are you in your current ttc cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Ambree! I am only 4 DPO. This 2WW is horrible. I am feeling some symptoms that I remember from the first go around, but I may just be manifesting them. :)Click to expand...

*charityhope*, you're about the same dpo as *Jazavac *
jazavac is also conducting Team-CSI pg symptom analysis at present :mrgreen:

What day are you planning to test?


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> tucan said:
> 
> 
> having read that you're only supposed to post it in a particular thread. But just wanted to let you know that I'm 4 weeks pg.
> 
> Doctor told me not to get too excited so early but I can't help it!!
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...

GirlBlue, is that winnie-the-pooh falling in your avatar?


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> hi ambree who would have thought that getting AF would be so welcomed. congratulations:haha: see she ain't bad all the time
> 
> i noticed you are thinking of taking progesterone. just for a different approach some of the natural herbs can help with hormone balancing. i take chasteberry (AKA agnus castus) and wild yam which is supposed to help regulate hormones.
> 
> i am testing in at end of august i think (if AF doesn't catch me first). i wish you could test too :blush:
> so what are you going to do with yourself for the next month in the lead up to seeing your dh? :hugs:

You're too :ninja: for Aunt Flow to catch you hun! :flower:

I'm on CD3 now and all this extra ttc enhancers: vitamins in the morning, BBT in the morning, and Ov test in the morning, it's really quite a routine change for me.
So I'm spending this month just getting used to all my new paraphernalia
and trying to take my BBT at the same time each day ...
[btw I'm thinking its not so bad that My Mr Perfect is far away and cannot see the Ben Hur effort I am making this cycle.
I think he'd finds it quite scarey lol}
Besides my mornings now are so busy taking my pre-ttc stats :haha:, I wouldn't have time to make him breakfast or cuddle in bed
so better that I can :plane: to him, ready to :sex: instead :thumbup:


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> *When are people testing this month? *I'll be holding out for the 27th but that will change depending when O day is. 8 more days to go... I hope.

We should make a list :thumbup:
With my ttc lab that runs every morning at my place, I'm losing tracks of all other dates :dohh:


----------



## Ambree

*The 30s LADIES' TTC TEST TRACKER & BABY FEVER MONITOR* :thumbup: 

(If I have missed anyone, let me know! :telephone:)

Please message me your test dates, status notes or anything to do with your cycle that will help us all keep track of the baby fever symptoms and obligatory madness
and I will add them to the roll
okay Ladies? :flower:

*ALEJA* - pg test planned for Aug 31st
*AMBREE* - fine tuning ovulation and LP timing in August - ttc in September.
*CHARITYHOPE *- waiting out the 2ww
*COCONUTS* - waiting to Ov, pg test planned for August 27th.
*FLANGEL813 *- Hoping to test on August 30th.
*GIRLBLUE* -
*HAPPYCLOUD *- in the 2ww
*INPGHTTC* - about to Ov
*LISETTE -* Testing for pg on August 14th
*JAZAVAC* - in the 2ww, testing for pg on August 20th.
*KALEIDO* - in the 2ww, testing for pg on ???
*KARINE* - 12-14dpo, hoping for pg but if not will begin new cycle armed with epo :ninja:
*SUNSHINE* - hopefully ovulating soon!
*TUCAN* - https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif *BFP https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif*


----------



## aleja

hi ambree thanks putting together the list. i am planning to test the 31st Aug, if Af hasn't shown up.

It sounds like you will have a busy month after all down in your Pre-ttc lab :haha: i can't wait to hear your stories for next month when you are back in business :kiss:
my Dh is a bit scared of my gadgets too so i try to hide most of them from him! except the herbs which i practically have to spoon-feed to him daily :dohh:

During your pre-tcc month make sure you get some TLC time too, some hot baths, incense, relax time, chocolate and :wine:etc
:hugs:

to all the other ladies:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree said:


> the second that calendar ticks over and you are officially in the post-ovulation phase,
> it's nothing but :yipee::help::headspin::test:

:rofl:
They say pictures speak a thousand words. Same goes for smilies. That's exactly what it's like!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, we have a list now!

My husband gets pretty much freaked out every time I'm walking around with cups, strips, thermometers... :haha: Oh well. One day it'll all be something from the past, I hope.

My FF chart says I should test on the 20th, but the 20th is actually AFTER my expected period, so I am fairly sure I won't wait as long.

Today is only day 5 so there's a long way, no matter what. And my back hurts, which annoys me.

I feel like I'm 5, waiting for the Santa Claus to come, or whatever. :haha:


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> hi ambree thanks putting together the list. i am planning to test the 31st Aug, if Af hasn't shown up.
> 
> It sounds like you will have a busy month after all down in your Pre-ttc lab :haha: i can't wait to hear your stories for next month when you are back in business :kiss:
> *my Dh is a bit scared of my gadgets too so i try to hide most of them from him! except the herbs which i practically have to spoon-feed to him daily* :dohh:

https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/laugh.gif 



aleja said:


> During your pre-tcc month make sure you get some TLC time too, some hot baths, incense, relax time, chocolate and :wine:etc

Thanks aleja :thumbup:
I'm trying to be more organised and eat better this month, I had mega dairy and choccy cravings last cycle
and I've got to learn to curb those (somehow) ...

But, just in case I can't :pizza: 
I've started doing situps and exercising ...I want to look super sexy for when I see my Mr Perfect 
and be ttc :sex: fit for when FF declare it's a FERTILE DAY :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

I wish these stupid weird symptomps would go away!


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> I wish these stupid weird symptomps would go away!

What weird symptoms are you having?


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Woohoo, we have a list now!
> 
> My husband gets pretty much freaked out every time I'm walking around with cups, strips, thermometers... :haha: Oh well. One day it'll all be something from the past, I hope.
> 
> My FF chart says I should test on the 20th, but the 20th is actually AFTER my expected period, so I am fairly sure I won't wait as long.
> 
> Today is only day 5 so there's a long way, no matter what. And my back hurts, which annoys me.
> 
> *I feel like I'm 5, waiting for the Santa Claus to come*, or whatever. :haha:

there were always goodies under the tree ...
so if your feeling like it's Christmas again -
hopefully it means you'll be *BFP* !
https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/xmastree.gif


https://www.babyandbump.com/data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I wish these stupid weird symptomps would go away!
> 
> What weird symptoms are you having?Click to expand...

Back pain as of this morning. Frequent bathroom trips, but those I had last month, too. Then the newest one is some insane white CM. It's like cream galore. Like body lotion. I know it's TMI, but it is confusing me greatly. In the past three hours or so, I probably produced more than two full tablespoons.


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I wish these stupid weird symptomps would go away!
> 
> What weird symptoms are you having?Click to expand...
> 
> Back pain as of this morning. Frequent bathroom trips, but those I had last month, too. Then the newest one is some insane white CM. It's like cream galore. Like body lotion. I know it's TMI, but it is confusing me greatly. In the past three hours or so, I probably produced more than two full tablespoons.Click to expand...

This last cycle when I ttc, I had the same also. According to my FF chart records, increased creamy CM and frequent urination were recorded at 2po and 9dpo. ('increased CM' to the point where I went to the bathroom and expected to find AF but instead found globs of creamy CM).
I really was half serious when I wrote about believing that :sex: and ttc
causes my symptom analysis / spotting to go into overdrive.
This cycle I am going to see if I notice the same pangs and patterns post ovulation when I am not ttc, compared to when I have :sex: and are ttc.
I'm pretty sure I don't though.
I wonder if the :spermy: does make it to my SMEP, but for one reason or another, a pg is not viable, and so eventually AF arrives.
I dunno :shrug:

Are you recording your BBT and CP?
So far the antics of my CP (and to a lesser extent its CM) have been the most 'textbook' indicator of what my reproductive biology is doing.


----------



## Coconuts

Sounds good, nothing about my cycle is 'textbook' cycle length - long. LP - short. O day - late. CP - off to one side and can't tell. CM - no EWCM
Grump
x


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> i noticed you are thinking of taking progesterone. just for a different approach some of the natural herbs can help with hormone balancing.* i take chasteberry (AKA agnus castus) and wild yam which is supposed to help regulate hormones. *

https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gifcool thanks

I will ask my naturopath when I go back next week.
He put me on the Meta B Complex [each tablet 50mg Vit B, 395mug Folic Acid + lots of other stuff]
I take 2 tablets every morning, but after a fortnight I will take 50mg (1 tablet).
I have to say that after taking the B complex, I feel fantastic! https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/banana.gif
Not so sluggish and tried, more energy; I really feel much better physically.
My AF certainly looks better, or more healthier -
I swear she looks like she did when I was in my late twenties.

So a big https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/thanks.gif Ladies, for the Supplements and Health tips!


----------



## Jazavac

I can't figure out anything cervix-related for the life of me. After a while, I was able to locate it, or at least I think so, but I can't make any sense out of it at all. CM, body temp, OPKs and all thay jazz are in my signature. I do those religiously, haha. 

As far as textbook cycles go, I have no idea where I got mine from. Before the years on the pill, my cycle was messed up - it was 38-42 days, but regular, except for one point in life where I really got my weight way out of hand. On the pill, it was 28 days straight.

Last cycle was my first one without the pill and I got my period after 26 days. FF said I ovulated on day 13, too, which I still find absolutely insane. Same happened this month - ovulation on day 13. How or why, I don't know.

It wasn't expected at all, considering my AMH levels. I didn't expect my progesterone to be ok either. If I don't get a plus this month, I'm scheduled to go in for day 3 tests (didn't go last month because we were on a road trip when AF got me). I checked all of my hormones in 1999, for a non-pregnancy related reasons, and I was absolutely fine back then. I was also many years younger, too, lol.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
not much happening in my world ..started the SMEP last night. got a whole lot of BDing done but an negative OPK:nope:
i think i am starting the SMEP too early in the month as my cycle is 33 days. I have a feeling we will be completely burnt out by BDing by the time I actually OV! luckily all those herbs are good for stamina:haha:

ambree- i agree that all herbs and vitamins do help with feeling great. i am the same. Last cycle my AF wasn't as painful and my PMS not as horrendous as other months. (It could also be the placebo effect but hey that's fine with me!)
The other herb i was prescribed by my naturopath is tribulus forte. my DH takes this one as well. 

Jazcav - i noticed that i get that creamy CM too.. i wonder if it is related to the amount of BDing?? at least that's what i thought. that it was residue :spermy: and other bodily fluids:haha:...gross (TMI)

by the way it will be good to hear about the Pre-ttc experiment while Ambree you are waiting to see mr perfect. to see if our crazy symptoms are just that, craziness or they actually exist even without pressure of ttc

Don't know how reliable this is but i read somewhere that when women are ttc their bodies starts naturally producing more female hormones in preparation for BFP. therefore a lot of the symptoms we all get in 2ww are actually hormones rather than due to pregnancy symptoms.

Still doesn't stop the :hissy::headspin::rain:


----------



## Jazavac

I don't think it's residue sperm, that stuff looks a lot more like eggwhite. And it's been days since we had sex. We're on a break now, after O and all. :haha:

Most pregnancy symptoms are actually similar or the same as those that come with PMS.


----------



## flangel813

I'm sorry I don't know how to send a message. I am still learning to navigate around here. I am currently CD7 and hoping to test on 8/30.


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> I can't figure out anything cervix-related for the life of me. After a while, I was able to locate it, or at least I think so, but I can't make any sense out of it at all. CM, body temp, OPKs and all thay jazz are in my signature. I do those religiously, haha.

I found some helpful online sites on CM, I will see if I can find them ...



Jazavac said:


> As far as textbook cycles go, I have no idea where I got mine from. Before the years on the pill, my cycle was messed up - it was 38-42 days, but regular, except for one point in life where I really got my weight way out of hand. On the pill, it was 28 days straight.
> *Last cycle was my first one without the pill and I got my period after 26 days. FF said I ovulated on day 13, too, which I still find absolutely insane. Same happened this month - ovulation on day 13. How or why, I don't know. *

Because you're lucky!! :happydance:
That's great!
Maybe your AMH levels show your reserves are low, but it seems like your biology is cycling optimally to give you the best chance of turning your precious eggs into :crib:



Jazavac said:


> It wasn't expected at all, considering my AMH levels. I didn't expect my progesterone to be ok either. If I don't get a plus this month, I'm scheduled to go in for day 3 tests (didn't go last month because we were on a road trip when AF got me). I checked all of my hormones in 1999, for a non-pregnancy related reasons, and I was absolutely fine back then. I was also many years younger, too, lol.

Have you made any lifestyle changes since your AMH levels were checked?
Were your AMH levels checked in 1999 also?


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> hi ladies,
> not much happening in my world ..started the SMEP last night. got a whole lot of BDing done but an negative OPK:nope:
> i think i am starting the SMEP too early in the month as my cycle is 33 days. I have a feeling we will be completely burnt out by BDing by the time I actually OV! luckily all those herbs are good for stamina:haha:
> 
> ambree- i agree that all herbs and vitamins do help with feeling great. i am the same. Last cycle my AF wasn't as painful and my PMS not as horrendous as other months. (It could also be the placebo effect but hey that's fine with me!)
> The other herb i was prescribed by my naturopath is tribulus forte. my DH takes this one as well.
> 
> Jazcav - i noticed that i get that creamy CM too.. i wonder if it is related to the amount of BDing?? at least that's what i thought. that it was residue :spermy: and other bodily fluids:haha:...gross (TMI)
> 
> by the way it will be good to hear about the Pre-ttc experiment while Ambree you are waiting to see mr perfect. to see if our crazy symptoms are just that, craziness or they actually exist even without pressure of ttc
> 
> Don't know how reliable this is but i read somewhere that when women are ttc their bodies starts naturally producing more female hormones in preparation for BFP. therefore a lot of the symptoms we all get in 2ww are actually hormones rather than due to pregnancy symptoms.
> 
> Still doesn't stop the :hissy::headspin::rain:

Yes the supplements are great for stamina - for me right now all my extra stamina is being used to wake up 30mins early to conduct my pre-ttc lab experiments :haha:

On CM, I will look up the sites I found when I was trying to work out what was going on.
Some were really helpful ...
I will post them in a jiffy ... :thumbup:

What day in your cycle are you up to now?
Because I want to reserve all my POAS action to testing for pg
(and I really couldn't handle to pee onto a stick or into a cup EVERY day of the month), I bought the maybebaby ovulation tester. It uses saliva and tests for oestrogen. 
Most Urine Ov tests (like OPK) test for the LH rise (the LH rise stimulates the secretion of oestrogen from the ovaries which occurs during ovulation). 
You can miss the LH rise, but the increased oestrogen is present for the few fertile days during the ovulatory phase. So (for me) this provides are more accurate measure of my fertile time.
www.maybebaby.com.au


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> I don't think it's residue sperm, that stuff looks a lot more like eggwhite. And it's been days since we had sex. We're on a break now, after O and all. :haha:
> 
> Most pregnancy symptoms are actually similar or the same as those that come with PMS.

haha I just remembered that when I first started ttc and was trying to assess CM, 
I interpreted the description of "egg white"
as being just that - EGG WHITE - not the raw see through kind - 
but the white kind that is the 'egg white' in cooked eggs.
lol
talk about confused
https://www.babyandbump.com/data:image/png;base64,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 :loopy:
https://www.babyandbump.com/data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## Ambree

flangel813 said:


> I'm sorry I don't know how to send a message. I am still learning to navigate around here. I am currently CD7 and hoping to test on 8/30.

Added!
:thumbup:

When is your Ov day, 
or perhaps more appropriately - your https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gif schedule?
https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/icon_mrgreen.gif


----------



## Jazavac

Hahah. I am doing pretty fine assessing the mucus, but the actual cervix... that one tells me no secrets. I know where it is and I can touch it, but I can't tell whether it's high, low or anything of the sort.

As far as AMH goes, it was tested just two and a half months ago. It's pretty much the only hormone that does not change and isn't affected by anything you do or change. So unless the lab made a horrible mistake, I'm running out of them eggs! But we'll see. It's a $80-ish procedure so I agreed to have it done one more time. It'll be drawn with my day 3 tests, if I get my period this month.

I still hope I won't get it, of course. The creamy CM is still there, in pretty much insane quantities. Wherever I look, it's an oh-em-gee big pregnancy sign so it's driving me nuts in a way. :haha: I've been tired since yesterday morning, too, so ... what can I say, other than it's really, really, really hard to just sit around. And I know I shouldn't test anytime soon, yet I fear the curiosity will get the best of me. (As usual. :haha:)


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Sounds good, nothing about my cycle is 'textbook' cycle length - long. LP - short. O day - late. CP - off to one side and can't tell. CM - no EWCM
> Grump
> x

It wasn't until after I noted my CP for two cycle, that I began to recognise its position, what it meant for my cervix to be high, medium, low.
I'm still not au fait with textue - soft, medium, firm - 
but going through a cycle and seeing when AF arrived and what my CP was and then the process starting again
helped me realise what my CP was doing.

I'll go find those CP and CM websites now ...


----------



## Ambree

*Online Articles On CP & CM:*

This one I found really useful, and I still refer to it when I'm :shrug:

https://www.fertilityuk.org/nfps407.html


Also:

https://naturalfertilitybreakthroug...mucus-patterns-when-you-are-trying-to-expect/

https://www.getting-pregnant.com/cervical-mucus.html

https://www.webwomb.com/cervical_mucus_page.htm

https://www.plannedparenthood.org/health-topics/birth-control/fam-cervical-mucus-method-22140.htm

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/

https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm


If you know any other sites on CM or CP that you found helpful, let me know and I will add them to our reference list :thumbup:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies, Can I be added to your group? I'm 32 and definately feel the preasure some days! Between friends, co-workers and family questions plus all the PG around me I can hear the clock ticking! lol - If AF doesn't show I will test Sunday the 14th. 

Hope to get to know you all better! GL to you all : )


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, NewbieLisette! 

Looks like we're running on the same schedule, at least with DPO. My AF is predicted to come on the 15th, so I kind of assume I'll want to test prior to that. What FF wants of me in terms of testing is just way way way too far. I am impatient.


----------



## Coconuts

*NewbieLisette* :hi: Welcome aboard. This is a great thread, you're going to be so happy you found it.

*Ambree* you are a 'doll'. Thanks for all the reference sites. I think I can safely say that after my lessons this morning I'm not going to do anything productive today apart from fertility research and :sex: :haha:
I've been checking CP for about a cycle now and I'm getting the hang of the height but texture is still a mystery. Seems to be always a bit spongy on the outside and then firmer on the inside. Depending on how firmly I poke it my texture results vary. :shrug: time is the key I guess. Good job we're not all impatient and want to know everything now now now now NOW!!!!!
:dust:

*Jazavac & Newbielisette* 7DPO! That's great but getting to the hardest part of the 2ww don't you think? Feels like you should be able to test but in reality there's still another 5 days? to go! Hang in there girls. :af:


----------



## aleja

Hi everyone,

welcome *newbielisette*, glad to see you onboard:flower:

*Ambree*, thank you so much for your CM articles. i have been reading some of them and just come to realise how much i don't know about my own body. And here i was thinking that 'stuff' was residue :spermy: he he
You have been very busy down there in the pre-ttc lab ! :comp:
While you are down there can you just come up with a magic BFP pill we can all just take and be done with it :haha:

*Jazacav* in terms of your CM ..its sounding promising then. keep us posted when you test:hugs:


im on cd 12 now and no sign of OV. I am slowly becoming a POAS addict. i run off after the 6 o'clock news and lock myself in the toilet to POAS. it quite funny because DH wouldn't have a clue what is going on.
Lucky i bought a pack of 25 sticks as i think i will need them

:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

I usually do LH strips both mornings and afternoons. Both cycles I had a positive result on day 13, but only in the evening and day 14, but mornings only. FF keeps saying I ovulate on day 13.


----------



## aleja

hi jazacav your cycle tracking seems pretty spot on . i am using FF too but i am not temping so it can only forecast dates based on my CM data. according to FF i will OV sometime next week. FF also thinks i should test in September. that seems like ages away .
i worry that i am going to miss the OPK positive but i am trying not to stress myself out by more POAS testing and CM monitoring. i already feel slightly obsessed!


----------



## flangel813

Ambree said:


> flangel813 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know how to send a message. I am still learning to navigate around here. I am currently CD7 and hoping to test on 8/30.
> 
> Added!
> :thumbup:
> 
> When is your Ov day,
> or perhaps more appropriately - yourClick to expand...

I usually O on CD16 at least the last couple of months. so that would be this sunday 8/14, so the :sex: will start Thursday-ish.


----------



## Jazavac

Why aren't you temping? Once you get used to it, it's pretty easy. 

FF schedules testing based on the overall info it has. So if you don't temp, it doesn't know enough. In my case, it keeps pushing my test dates waaaay ahead because this is my second cycle there and it says it doesn't have enough reliable information yet.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww thanks for the warm welcome ladies! I'm definately happy to have found this board and this thread : ) I'm really impatient too and wish I could magically fast forward this week! Last cycle AF actually showed up 3days early so I never got too close to test...this time around I'm crossing my fingers my temp's stay up and there is hope....trying to stay positive but not drive myself crazy with too much reading into all the symptoms I think I'm having moment to moment!!!! AAAAhhhhhhh why can't I just turn it off???? Worse than anything FF keeps adjusting my O date and now it looks like my EDD would be April 22 which would be my mom's bday! See that's just toying with me now! Lol 

I would be due for AF the 14th or 15th and FF says I should wait till the 19th to test...hhmmm I think I'll make it to Sunday but can't be held responsible after that! LOL - 
Too bad I'm at work and don't have access to any of the cute smiley's you guys use! I particularly love the AF X'ed out!!!! SWEET!

Have a great day guys, FX for us all!


----------



## Jazavac

So we're pretty much in the same boat. FF says my due date would be the 23rd of April. And my AF is marked for August 15th. FF wants me to test on the 20th. Yeah right.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jazavac said:


> So we're pretty much in the same boat. FF says my due date would be the 23rd of April. And my AF is marked for August 15th. FF wants me to test on the 20th. Yeah right.

:haha: let's keep strong till Sunday ok!

:af:


----------



## Jazavac

I'll do my best. :haha:

(I do fail at trying sometimes. Well, ok, I failed last month and I tested way too early. Then again and again. Then before O this month because of some weird spotting.)


----------



## Coconuts

I think you can type in the smilies in 'code' and they'll appear by magic.
two colons, one on each side of the word. dust between colons = baby fairy and Aunt Flow crossed out is just af between the colons. (no spaces)
: af :
: dust : 
(without the spaces, I put them in so they stayed as I typed them and not as the images I want)
:af:
:dust:
Good luck holding off on testing. I'd like to think I'm going to tough it out to 14DPO at the end of the month but I've just ordered 50 tests for £10 so I don't think my subconscious would agree with me. :haha: :dohh:
x


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks for the tips Coconuts! My PC system is a little tempermental...only works sometimes! I'm gonna try here below....

I hear ya on the impatient feelings...I think it has helped that i only have one PG test that I got in a duo pack a few months ago and paid a fortune! Trying to save it! Oh and I have one of those cheapies I got with my pre-seed! Trying to hold out and not buy a bulk pack online somewhere cuz then all willpower is out the window (insert big smiley LMAO)

: dust :


----------



## Jazavac

I ordered a ton online. Yay for Wondfo selling stuff for cheap. :roll:


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm in Canada so I may have a little more research to do but i'm sure I can find something way cheaper than my local Walmart is selling them for!


----------



## Jazavac

Order from Amazon, that's where I got mine. They are really cheap. Look for Wondfo, they come in a blue wrap for OPKs and pink for pregnancy tests. 

I'd give you a link, but I'm at work and work says no to shopping. :roll: :haha:


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol too funny! I would have to check Amazon.ca though cuz Amazon.com won't deliver! ARGGGG


----------



## Coconuts

NewbieLisette said:
 

> Thanks for the tips Coconuts! My PC system is a little tempermental...only works sometimes! I'm gonna try here below....
> 
> I hear ya on the impatient feelings...I think it has helped that i only have one PG test that I got in a duo pack a few months ago and paid a fortune! Trying to save it! Oh and I have one of those cheapies I got with my pre-seed! Trying to hold out and not buy a bulk pack online somewhere cuz then all willpower is out the window (insert big smiley LMAO)
> 
> : dust :

Never fear, technical support is always near! :rofl:
No baby fairy because you put a space between the : and dust. Like this :du$t: only with an s not a dollar. I should have done that last time for you :dohh:
Try again! :thumbup:
I got a pack of 10 OPKs and 10HPTs with my BBT thermometer. Last cycle thought I'd be able to stretch them out but I've just order a sack load more. If I don't get a :bfp: this cycle...... you know down which road I'm headed. (Anyone got a POAS smiley?) :rofl:


----------



## DHime

:dust:
Hi ladies! 

How is everyone?
I know its weird but can anyone tell me just what preseed is? I hear everyone talking about it but I have no idea what it is. Help?


----------



## Coconuts

DHime said:


> :dust:
> Hi ladies!
> 
> How is everyone?
> I know its weird but can anyone tell me just what preseed is? I hear everyone talking about it but I have no idea what it is. Help?

I've never used it but I understand it's a sperm friendly lubricant that mimics EWCM so for any of us gals lacking with the egg whites Preseed's the stuff.

Haven't tried it (yet) but it's a bit pricey.

Hope it helps

x


----------



## Jazavac

Okay. This baby of ours better be there this month. Because I just had some insanely weird stabby-crampy feeling in my left side, somewhere around the ovary area. And now it's still feeling alive in there. :coffee:

All of this stuff is just ridiculous! :dohh:

Sure, it's day 7 and this kind of thing really could be happening. But still!


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Okay. This baby of ours better be there this month. Because I just had some insanely weird stabby-crampy feeling in my left side, somewhere around the ovary area. And now it's still feeling alive in there. :coffee:
> 
> All of this stuff is just ridiculous! :dohh:
> 
> Sure, it's day 7 and this kind of thing really could be happening. But still!

hehe Jazavac, the 2ww really is a w-a-i-t
...
for me, my 1st week of the 2ww always has more symptoms than the second ..
not sure why
probably because I have never had a *BFP *lol :blush:

I hope there is a little baby bean bopping around in there and causing you stabby-crabby pains :flower:


----------



## Ambree

DHime said:


> :dust:
> Hi ladies!
> 
> How is everyone?
> I know its weird but *can anyone tell me just what preseed is?* I hear everyone talking about it but I have no idea what it is. Help?

It helps the :spermy: get to our eggies so we can make https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/crib.gif
but I am not allowed to use it with my OH ...
he says he wont like it as he will think I am not enjoying :sex:
lol


----------



## Ambree

***UPDATED****

The 30s LADIES' MADNESS LIST* 

(If I have missed anyone, let me know! :telephone:)

*ALEJA* - pg test planned for Aug 31st
*AMBREE* - recording data in the pre-ttc laboratory
*CHARITYHOPE *- waiting out the 2ww
*COCONUTS* - waiting to Ov, pg test planned for August 27th.
*DHIME* -
*FLANGEL813 *- Hoping to test on August 30th.
*GIRLBLUE* - in the 2ww
*HAPPYCLOUD *- in the 2ww
*INPGHTTC* - about to Ov
*JAZAVAC* - :test:* NOT WAITING UNTIL SUNDAY*!
*LISETTE -* :test: *WAITING UNTIL SUNDAY*!
*KALEIDO* - in the 2ww, testing for pg on ???
*KARINE* - 12-14dpo, hoping for pg but if not will begin new cycle armed with epo :ninja:
*SUNSHINE* - hopefully ovulating soon!
*TUCAN* - https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif *BFP https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif*


----------



## Ambree

NewbieLisette said:


> Awww thanks for the warm welcome ladies! I'm definately happy to have found this board and this thread : ) I'm really impatient too and wish I could magically fast forward this week! Last cycle AF actually showed up 3days early so I never got too close to test...this time around I'm crossing my fingers my temp's stay up and there is hope....trying to stay positive but not drive myself crazy with too much reading into all the symptoms I think I'm having moment to moment!!!! AAAAhhhhhhh why can't I just turn it off???? Worse than anything FF keeps adjusting my O date and now it looks like my EDD would be April 22 which would be my mom's bday! See that's just toying with me now! Lol


https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/welcome.gif Lisette!

A pox upon FF for when it postpones our pg testing date, or worse - 
adjusts our OV dates!!!
https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/eek1.gif


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> hi jazacav your cycle tracking seems pretty spot on . i am using FF too but i am not temping so it can only forecast dates based on my CM data. according to FF i will OV sometime next week. FF also thinks i should test in September. that seems like ages away .
> i worry that i am going to miss the OPK positive but i am trying not to stress myself out by more POAS testing and CM monitoring. i already feel slightly obsessed!

Hi *aleja* :hi: 
FF wont reliably detect Ov without the added data of BBTs.
As you are not recording your BBTs on FF, 
then under 'Ovulation Detector'
click on 'Turning/overide'
and select OPK/Monitor/Ovwatch.

This way your OPK testing results, and not FF, will determine when you ovulate 
and FF will adjust your cycle information and forecast pg test dates accordingly. 

This cycle, I have selected the default Ovulation Detector setting ('Advanced')
but previous cycles when I was not temping and going from my own physical symptoms, I used the manual overide function to tell FF when I ovulated.
https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif

Also I *think* with OPK you are not supposed to use FMU ...
it's also possible to miss the LH surge ...
so feed that POAS addiction twice a day if possible https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi All,

@Ambree....I'm now entering my 2WW. Last month was 4days late and I had every symptom under the sun. So that taught me a lesson...I'm not going to test this time until I am a week late!! Whew hew!


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips Coconuts! My PC system is a little tempermental...only works sometimes! I'm gonna try here below....
> 
> I hear ya on the impatient feelings...I think it has helped that i only have one PG test that I got in a duo pack a few months ago and paid a fortune! Trying to save it! Oh and I have one of those cheapies I got with my pre-seed! Trying to hold out and not buy a bulk pack online somewhere cuz then all willpower is out the window (insert big smiley LMAO)
> 
> : dust :
> 
> Never fear, technical support is always near! :rofl:Click to expand...

https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/laugh.gif

Yep we give out all kinds of support in this thread -
technical, medical ... 
mental!!!

https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/dancingelephant.gif


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> Hi All,
> 
> @Ambree....I'm now entering my 2WW. Last month was 4days late and I had every symptom under the sun. So that taught me a lesson...I'm not going to test this time until I am a week late!! Whew hew!


Yes after so many :test: hysterics
and the obligatory melodramatic meltdown at yet ANOTHER BFN :brat:
I am now officially banned, from all early testing.
Of course ...
this is very easy for me to adhere to
when I am not ttc this month
:haha:


Now *GirlBlue*, the million dollar question:
is that winnie the pooh falling in your avatar? :mrgreen:


----------



## GirlBlue

@Ambree....yep...that's Pooh falling. lol. He totally epitomizes me....trying to figure a way to get down from the tree and thinks there has to be a better way but decides to just take the quickest route down... lol.

Last month was so hard for me. To be 4 days late is pretty rare for me. I am usually early, but never late. I felt so tricked by my mind that I decided to focus on other stuff this month and just be supportive of you girls! So because I have to obsess about something...I think this month I am going to obsess about BD and enjoying our 1st real month of TTC. lol.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Coconuts thank you soo much, I think I got it now! You're the best :dust:

Jazavac sounds good to me girl!!! Everything crossed for ya! Would love to see more :bfp: on here!!!! 

Congrats to Tucan! Clearly I gotta go catch up on my reading here!

Ambree, thanks for offically adding me and having me LOL tonight, I really needed it! 

Here's hoping :af:

WOOT WOOT all the cute smiley's worked!!! Now just need to memorize a bunch!!!


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> @Ambree....yep...that's Pooh falling. lol. He totally epitomizes me....trying to figure a way to get down from the tree and thinks there has to be a better way but decides to just take the quickest route down... lol.

Ah so it is indeed Pooh! :flower:



GirlBlue said:


> Last month was so hard for me. To be 4 days late is pretty rare for me. I am usually early, but never late. I felt so tricked by my mind that I decided to focus on other stuff this month and just be supportive of you girls! So because I have to obsess about something...I think this month I am going to obsess about BD and enjoying our 1st real month of TTC. lol.

I tricked myself in July also :dohh:
So this month
I'm focusing on seeing my OH again in September :happydance:
and making sure my travel plans coincide with the big O.

It's also an enjoyable change to step back from my 
usual am-I-pregnant?! :shock: :shrug: obsessions
to my new pre ttc will-this-get-me-pregnant obsessions.

July's BFN, was my most easiest to accept and move on from,
mostly because of you Ladies https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/grouphug.gif and having our madness to natter about and :haha: at.


----------



## Jazavac

Too many more days before I can/should test.

Should I just do it on day 8? Is it too stupid? Am I too stupid? :haha:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Too many more days before I can/should test.
> 
> Should I just do it on day 8? Is it too stupid? Am I too stupid? :haha:

Well as a recovering addict,
you know what I'm going to say .........


:test::test::test:

as long as you remember this:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html

Of course that's all theory.
Whenever I test and get BFN - even at 5dpo -
(Yes, FIVE dpo lol :blush:)
I still go to pieces :hissy:
even if only temporarily :winkwink:

anyhoo,
*Jazavac:* TEST!!!!!!

we are all waiting 
:coffee:


----------



## Coconuts

*Jazavac* Eeeeek. Are you brave or what? 8DPO is pretty early though. Even if you are pregnant (which of course we all really hope you are!), you still have more of chance of seeing a heartbreaking :bfn: than what you really want to see.
Test if you can handle it. If not try try try to hang on! :hugs:
I think being scared of another :bfn: is going to be enough to make we wait. Good luck girl, what ever you decide.
:dust:

*Ambree* I'm breaking out the OPK's this week so I'll give you an update on O day and give a more reliable test date soon. Thanks hun x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, loving the activity that is happening. thanks Ambree for putting in the time to be our TTC consultant and gate keeper, you are quickly turning into my guru:hugs:

J*azacav and ambree *- Thanks for the FF advice, i have now adjusted the settings to OPK watch. I was wondering why FF was giving me all sorts of dates. I am not temping (yet) because i am trying out the 25 OPKs that i bought last month. If nothing happens within a couple of months i will give the temping a go. 
*lisette *- i am trying to save the one HPT that i have too. i will only use it if my AF is officially late.
*Girlblue *- my AF was 5 days late in June and I was practically beside myself. I had every symptom in the book, including emotional outbursts and dizzyness. Totally crazy at the time and totally devastating when AF showed up. I too am trying not to symptom-spot. 

To everyone: 
How awesome would it be if we had some more BFP up on our list by the end of the month? It would be bliss :happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

*Aleja* I agree! Let's hope all this baby dust flinging is attracting the attention of the stork for all of us.
You mentioned on a post (can't remember if it was this thread or not) about taking an OPK and I think we're on very close cycle days (I could be wrong here, I'm CD18). I thought well if Aleja's OPKing then maybe that's a *sign* and I should too.
It was negative but not stark white like the last one I did a few days before. Seeing a very faint pink line got me hooked on OPKs now. FF says this is the week to do my OPK series and so I am. Everyday after lunch. I'm quickly turning into a POAS addict and it's all thanks to you hun. :hugs: I think I'm going to enjoying watching something turn positive, even if it's not a HPT this cycle. I'll post a pic of the series (if I can figure out how) when I get my OPK. I've only got 8 left including today's so I'm rationed to one a day. I ordered a sack load more in case this cycle is a :bfn:
Thanks Aleja, don't know why I didn't do it last cycle?
:dust:
Did you see that storky?!


----------



## aleja

hi coconuts, 
i am on cd 13 so you are ahead of me. I started OPKing waayyy too early at cd10. I am just trying that SMEP thing however my cycle is 33 days so realistically i wont be OVing for another week i think. How long are your cycles usually?

I too am having to ration my POAS. i do it every evening. Today i saw a very very very faint pink line so maybe it will start getting darker as the days progress. Last month I tested twice and saw a +OPK but too tired to BD.....:hissy: i regret it now of course!!

a few weeks ago my beauty therapist told me (while she did my waxing!! :haha:) that she and her cousins all had children using OPK's. She said she tested till she saw a +OPK and then BD the day AFTER the positive. i mean i don't know how reliable this information but I find myself gravitating towards ANYTHING that will make the elusive :baby:

Good luck and keep us posted on when u get the +OPK:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Hm.

I don't think I'll test yet. I don't think I'm scared of BFN, because I kind of expect it more than a plus, it's just that... well, I don't know. It's early, only 8 dpo right now. 

But my chart really is triphasic now, or looks like it (should FF say it somewhere?), so that could be a good sign, too.

aleja, that day after a positive OPK test is ovulation day and you are highly unlikely to end up pregnant that way. You have to start trying before, per FF, four days on average.


----------



## Coconuts

*Aleja* My cycles are around 32 - 36 days usually, I think that's where I got the connection from, similar length. I O quite late though, around CD22/23, sometimes before or after even. OPKs should help pin pointing it. I'm expecting eggy sometime around Saturday.
Just took todays OPK and nothing. Less than yesterday. What's up with that? Can they do that? I guess a neg is a neg until that line is *DARK*. Blooming 'eck, I think I've just found a new way to drive myself crazy. 
1) CD1, just looking at that blank FF chart stretching out in front of me sends me loopy.
2) NEW ENTRY - Mid cycle OPK madness and over analysis then 
3) 2ww symptom spotting and HPT fun and games. 
Oh Lawd! :wacko:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey guys!
Do you mind taking a look at my chart please? I woke up with high temps but all of a sudden FF moved my O date 4days forward which makes our timing off, plus it moved up my coverline and now looks like my LP will be really short again if AF shows up this weekend as predicted! And now I'm only 5DPO instead of 10!!!! WTF!!!!! 
Not feeling very hopeful anymore! Boooo : (
TIA


----------



## GirlBlue

No clue dear...I wish I could help, but I am sure one of the chart experts on here can explain :thumbup: I hate charting. I've been doing it this cycle and it's the worst.


----------



## Ambree

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey guys!
> Do you mind taking a look at my chart please? I woke up with high temps but all of a sudden FF moved my O date 4days forward which makes our timing off, plus it moved up my coverline and now looks like my LP will be really short again if AF shows up this weekend as predicted! And now I'm only 5DPO instead of 10!!!! WTF!!!!!
> Not feeling very hopeful anymore! Boooo : (
> TIA

What data did you change / enter prior to FF changing your O date?
What are you primarily using to predict ovulation?


----------



## Jazavac

I don't have a long experience with charting, but in the two cycles that I've done, my O never moved.

Looking at your chart now, it really looks accurate - your CM shows the fertile pattern these days, not whenever it might've been before. FF combines all the fertility signs so I'm assuming it thought your ovulation was on the 31st, before the last rise. But according to your CM, it couldn't have been then - you reported eggwhite/watery on different dates and another temp rise showed that you might've ovulated those days. Temp rise vs temp rise *and* CM = ovulation when there are more signs. 

I would suggest adding OPKs to the mix. Having more information entered into a spreadsheet just can't hurt.

During one's first few months of charting, I'd suggest the two-day rule during any and all possible fertile days. Once you learn your own patterns, you can rely a lot more on fertility signs and/or FF itself.

The main reason I use FF myself (and the whole temp charting thing) is to get an idea of when O happens, not to predict it. It's part of the whole diagnosis process with our reproductive endocrinologist, too. 


Long story short - I really would think your O happened on the 18th, instead of whichever date you had it down for prior to the newest update.


----------



## Jazavac

(I got a lot of info on charting before/during my own experience with it from people who have been doing it for years for various reasons.)


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> *Ambree* I'm breaking out the OPK's this week so I'll give you an update on O day and give a more reliable test date soon. Thanks hun x

okay cool :thumbup: I'm on CD7 and I think my body is preparing to ovulate due to CP and CM changes.
Also from my ovulation tests.
Just to be super obsessed and double sure, I have some OPKs (Confirm brand), that I accumulated when I was buying packets of FRER pg tests. (Sometimes the store would not have the multi pg tests, only the pg planning kits with 5 ov tests and 1 pg test. So as a pg POAS nutter, I would buy these.)
Anyway this cycle I will be testing for ovulation with two testers :wacko: - maybebaby (saliva, measures oestrogen) and Confirm (POAS, measures LH surge)

If I Ov on CD 10 or 11 
that will be ideal timing-wise
as I will know what dates in September to book :plane: to see my Mr Perfect :kiss:


----------



## Jazavac

And Ambree might have a point, too. Are you sure you didn't switch the primary tracking method?


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> hi ladies, loving the activity that is happening. thanks Ambree for putting in the time to be our TTC consultant and gate keeper, you are quickly turning into my guru:hugs:

:blush:
https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/friends.gif



aleja said:


> J*azacav and ambree *- Thanks for the FF advice, i have now adjusted the settings to OPK watch. I was wondering why FF was giving me all sorts of dates. I am not temping (yet) because i am trying out the 25 OPKs that i bought last month. If nothing happens within a couple of months i will give the temping a go.
> *lisette *- i am trying to save the one HPT that i have too. i will only use it if my AF is officially late.
> *Girlblue *- my AF was 5 days late in June and I was practically beside myself. I had every symptom in the book, including emotional outbursts and dizzyness. Totally crazy at the time and totally devastating when AF showed up. I too am trying not to symptom-spot.

Just an observation on symptom spotting,
this cycle I am about to Ov and I am noticing vivid dreams and nausea - 
symptoms if I had ttc, I would attribute to being pg in my 2ww.
So when I ttc in September, I now know not to attribute, nausea, and vivid dreams in the first week of the 2ww as 'pg symptoms' or L and R ovary pain as implantation pains - they seem to be part of my usual cycle and are ovulation symptoms (for me).
I think I just have very noticeable physical symptoms in response to hormonal shifts.




aleja said:


> *How awesome would it be if we had some more BFP up on our list by the end of the month? It would be bliss *:happydance:

Yes that would be great!!
(then we can have ttc and a baby bump madness thread) https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/rock2.gif


----------



## Jazavac

I am really tempted to test. But I really should not. :haha:

Last night more stabbing in the right ovary area woke me up. Butbutbut. Argh.


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> I am really tempted to test. But I really should not. :haha:
> 
> Last night more stabbing in the right ovary area woke me up. Butbutbut. Argh.


https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/shhh.gif 

t e s t 


:muaha:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> *But my chart really is triphasic now, or looks like it (should FF say it somewhere?), so that could be a good sign, too.*

On FF, select 'Analysis' from the top menu bar
and then click on 'Detailed Interpretation'.
FF should discuss your temperature pattern there https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/flower.gif



Jazavac said:


> aleja, that day after a positive OPK test is ovulation day and you are highly unlikely to end up pregnant that way. You have to start trying before, per FF, four days on average.

Here is some information on OPK testing and ovulation day.
(It's why I think in the absence of taking your BBT, the CB fertility monitor and the maybebaby ovulation ferning test, 
are more 'accurate' measures of Ovulation.)

When you are using ovulation prediction kits (or devices that measure luteinizing hormone), you can usually expect ovulation to occur the day _after_ your first positive result. This is because (LH) luteinizing hormone, the hormone measured by OPKs and the hormone responsible for triggering the rupture of the ovarian sac, typically surges the day before ovulation. In some cases, however, you will see ovulation on the same day as the positive result. There are a few factors that can help explain how this happens. 
First, remember that when you are reading your OPK, you are seeing a snapshot of your LH surge. You do not really know whether you are seeing the beginning, peak or trail of the surge. What you know is that your LH is at a level that is detectable as a surge by the kit. It may have started to surge soon after your test the previous day and be starting to trail, or it may be just starting to surge. In a case where it looks on the chart as if ovulation occurred the same day as the surge, here is what may have happened: 

1. LH started to surge during the night or early in the morning and was detected by your OPK in the early afternoon. 

2. Ovulation occurred sometime in the evening or night, several hours after your positive OPK, possibly several hours longer than when the LH actually started to surge. 

3. Your temperature is up in the morning, indicating ovulation for the previous day, the same day as the positive OPK, even though many hours have elapsed between the LH surge and your temperature rise. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Positive-OPK-the-same-day-as-ovulation.html


----------



## Jazavac

It just says that my temps are just fine, meaning in the normal range.

FF keeps getting confused with my OPK being positive in the PM hours of what the chart confirms as my ovulation date, as well as the AM hours of the next day. I mean, FF doesn't even know the time of day these things show.


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> It just says that my temps are just fine, meaning in the normal range.
> 
> FF keeps getting confused with my OPK being positive in the PM hours of what the chart confirms as my ovulation date, as well as the AM hours of the next day. I mean, FF doesn't even know the time of day these things show.

What are your settings for 'Ovulation Detector'?


----------



## Jazavac

Default detector is 'Advanced'. 

Where's the particular setting you are asking for? There are so many different options (I actually have that VIP membership) that they get me lost half of the time I am there.


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Default detector is 'Advanced'.
> 
> Where's the particular setting you are asking for? There are so many different options (I actually have that VIP membership) that they get me lost half of the time I am there.

okay, on the menu bar at the top of the page, select 'View'
then click on 'Calendar'.
You should now be looking at the calendar view of your cycle.
Scroll down the page and the middle box says 'Ovulation Detector'.
At the bottom of this box there is an option that says 'Tuning/Overide'
click on this.


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> It just says that my temps are just fine, meaning in the normal range.
> 
> *FF keeps getting confused with my OPK being positive in the PM hours of what the chart confirms as my ovulation date, as well as the AM hours of the next day. I mean, FF doesn't even know the time of day these things show*.

You can put in the right values for your Ovulation Day
and coverline in the Detector Manual Overide box
that comes up when you click on 'Tuning/Overide'.

The second box, 'Detector Tuning' is the interpretation method that the FF program will use when interpreting your data.
*Aleja *selects the OPK/Monitor/OVWatch option as she is not temping.
I use OPK/Monitor/OvWatch or Advanced depending on how accurate my BBT temping has been.
If i have not been able to take temps at the same time each day or for any reason that throws my temps out, I select the 
OPK Detector tuning method so FF will interpret my data at the day of Ovulation that I tell FF to.
FF will still incorporate the BBTs in its analysis under the OPK/Monitor/OvWatch mode
but the actual Ov date will be set by yourself depending on your own records, OPK results etc


----------



## Ambree

*How does Fertility Friend make its interpretations?*
 
Fertility Friend uses a combination of fertility awareness (refined) and cutting-edge research based on our own experience with diverse charting situations to give you an enhanced chart interpretation method.

*Flexible Interpretation and Analysis:*  By default FertilityFriend.com is configured to use the Advanced detector which is the most accurate and the most reliable for most situations. In addition to this setting users with more experience in chart interpretation can tune their method or use alternate interpretation methods depending on their situation.
Here's how it works and why you find four different detectors in the fine-tuning section on the analysis page of Fertility Friend: 
 

*The Advanced Detector is our recommended detector and the default for all charts. We recommend that you keep your chart on this setting. This detector takes all your fertility signs into account. It uses the computing power of our servers to actually scan for patterns of ovulation on your charts based on the many patterns that we have encountered through our years of experience. Once it has determined your most likely ovulation day based on all your fertility signs, it then determines a coverline (the horizontal line across your chart) with a reasonable value to show you your biphasic (ovulation) pattern. Our advanced detector simultaneously takes into account all signs and data you enter to determine the best interpretation. *
The_* Research Detector*_ is our cutting edge research detector. This detector includes all new patterns and improvements as we find them. With time and testing, we roll new findings into the advanced detector when appropriate. Since this detector is continuously under construction, it can be unstable. You should use it only if you wish to check for enhancements that are not yet rolled into the advanced detector.
The_ *Fertility Awareness Detector*_ is based on the Fertility Awareness Method (FAM) as it is widely published (ovulation is detected after 3 temperatures above the previous 6) with some enhancements. This detector is best suited to those with regular chart patterns who are already familiar with this method.
T*he OPK/Monitor Detector relies solely on your Ovulation Predictor Kit (OPK) or fertility monitor data to determine ovulation. An OPK gives information only about the presence of Luteneizing Hormone (LH). Although in most cases a positive OPK will indicate imminent ovulation it is not always totally accurate. Similarly the fertility monitor gives you information about your estrogen levels and LH levels. Although more detailed than the OPK it still lacks the confirmation that ovulation actually occured. This detector is designed for women who are not recording their temperature but still would like to have a good estimate of their ovulation day.*
 The whole purpose of chart interpretation is to understand, from external fertility signs, what your body is doing and to reflect that on a chart. 

This is not always an easy task and is one that sometimes requires some flexibility. In some cases, your fertility signs are not always giving a fully clear and fully correlated picture.  

This may be due to special conditions, less than ideal charting habits, or your unique hormonal profile.  

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Fertility_Friend_Interpretation_Methods.html


----------



## Ambree

*Choosing your Interpretation Method*

Fertility Friend offers four different methods for detecting ovulation: Advanced, Fertility Awareness, Research and OPK/Monitor. 
Each detector makes use of *your own personal cycle data* to make interpretations. 
When your pattern is clear, the detectors will usually provide the same interpretation. Fertility charts, however, as you have probably already noted, are not always perfectly clear. 
When charting conditions are not ideal, or when our bodies do not cooperate fully, temperatures may be slightly erratic and the signs may not all correlate perfectly. It is therefore not unusual to have a cycle where the ovulation date is not immediately obvious. Our bodies simply do not always follow textbook rules. To account for this, you will sometimes need an added bit of flexibility in the interpretation to help you find the most likely date. This is why you have several interpretation options. 
In most cases when there is discrepancy or ambiguity, the advanced detector will give you the best interpretation because it takes all signs into account simultaneously. It also includes tested research gathered from the research detector. The advanced detector is thus the recommended setting and the default for all charts unless you have chosen otherwise in your preferences. 
If the chart is so ambiguous that you cannot tell for certain, your best bet for testing purposes is to consider the latest possible ovulation date. This may help you wait for a reliable testing date. If you cannot tell for certain that you have really ovulated, then you may also want to keep on considering that you could be fertile, just to make sure you do not miss an opportunity to conceive. Once the cycle is complete (if you are not pregnant!) you can adjust your chart if needed using your luteal phase length and past cycle statistics, if available, as a guide. 
If you use OPKS or a fertility monitor and do not record your temperature: In this case, your best choice for estimating your ovulation day is to use your OPK or fertility monitor results . Although these tests/devices do not give you a full picture of your cycle they can be used for a relatively accurate estimate in most situations. In this case we recommend that you use our OPK/Monitor detector. If you are recording your temperature we recommend against using this detector even if you are using an OPK or a fertility monitor (in this case use the Advanced detector which will use all your data).

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Choosing_your_Interpretation_Method.html


----------



## Jazavac

So, okay, this has nothing to do with TTC at all (how weird, huh? :haha:). I'm just kind of bored at work and feel like ranting a little bit.

Yesterday it's been two years for me in the US. Cool. I mean, I like it here. It's awesome that I finally live with my husband, as opposed to being in a long distance relationship and seeing each other every six months. I really enjoy that. I love the fact that we have an awesome house, I enjoy working on it, decorating it and overall living in it. To be completely honest, I like having a job that pays a lot more than what my last one back home did, too. 

What I don't like is my social life. I'm far from unhappy, because there are many other things, only some of which I mentioned in the previous section, that make me happy and satisfied. But I still don't like it. I've been trying, but I just can't seem to make any progress.

Before I had this job, I used to go to any and all sports/recreational classes, varying from yoga to water aerobics. No go, in terms of social life. People who came there were twice my age and three times my size (and I'm a piggy myself :haha:). I am a college student, but I share no interests with those kids there (I already have a Master's, but I'm going for more... so yes, I am usually older than the rest of my class). 

My lifestyle, overall, differs from that of an average American so I guess that doesn't help either. I cook our meals from scratch, for the most part. I enjoy walking, while nobody else does. 

Overall, I'm desparate to find someone who shares similar interests. They don't even have to be the same! And I have no idea where to find those people. Most of my husband's friends no longer live here and those who do, I can't really relate to. After two years, I pretty much only know one girl who is about 10 years younger than I am (husband's friend's fiancee), but she rarely ever leaves her house. So we exchange messages and that's what it is. Another girl I know, actually from Bosnia, lives a couple hours from here so we don't get to see each other often enough, unfortunately.

So what would one do? Post an add? :haha:

I do have my hopes up a bit on this board because I've noticed a few people from my state who came here, a few of which are actually sort of from my area. 

There you go. I'm done ranting for now. :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Default detector is 'Advanced'.
> 
> Where's the particular setting you are asking for? There are so many different options (I actually have that VIP membership) that they get me lost half of the time I am there.
> 
> okay, on the menu bar at the top of the page, select 'View'
> then click on 'Calendar'.
> You should now be looking at the calendar view of your cycle.
> Scroll down the page and the middle box says 'Ovulation Detector'.
> At the bottom of this box there is an option that says 'Tuning/Overide'
> click on this.Click to expand...

It's 'Advanced' and I don't think I wish to change it. 

Ovulation Detector 
Ovulation: Cycle Day 13 
Coverline: 97.13 
Method: Advanced


----------



## Jazavac

I'm kind of thinking that we're covered, anyway, so it doesn't really matter. The main reason I do the temping part is to be able to give the charts to our reproductive endocrinologist. With that bad AMH result of mine and the past full of long but regular cycles, we expected to see anovulatory long cycles after the pill, yet I somehow run on a regular, textbook schedule.


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> So, okay, this has nothing to do with TTC at all (how weird, huh? :haha:). I'm just kind of bored at work and feel like ranting a little bit.
> 
> Yesterday it's been two years for me in the US. Cool. I mean, I like it here. It's awesome that I finally live with my husband, as opposed to being in a long distance relationship and seeing each other every six months. I really enjoy that. I love the fact that we have an awesome house, I enjoy working on it, decorating it and overall living in it. To be completely honest, I like having a job that pays a lot more than what my last one back home did, too.

Oh wow Jazavac another one of those spooky correlation coincidences.
I am in a LD relationship - my OH lives in Turkey and I am in Australia.
I've been thinking about moving there as eventually one of us is going to have to move closer to the other.
How long were you in your LD relationship for before you decided to move to the US? When did you decide to get married?
These are all things I think about wrt my OH and I.
I hope it's okay for me to ask :flower:



Jazavac said:


> What I don't like is my social life. I'm far from unhappy, because there are many other things, only some of which I mentioned in the previous section, that make me happy and satisfied. But I still don't like it. I've been trying, but I just can't seem to make any progress.
> 
> Before I had this job, I used to go to any and all sports/recreational classes, varying from yoga to water aerobics. No go, in terms of social life. People who came there were twice my age and three times my size (and I'm a piggy myself :haha:). *I am a college student, but I share no interests with those kids there (I already have a Master's, but I'm going for more... so yes, I am usually older than the rest of my class). *

omg me too!!!!!
except I am post-grad.




Jazavac said:


> My lifestyle, overall, differs from that of an average American so I guess that doesn't help either. I cook our meals from scratch, for the most part. I enjoy walking, while nobody else does.

I would love to know how to cook from scratch! :thumbup:
What I love about Croatia and Turkey is the culture of the home and food preparation.
(Napolitanke ...
how can you not like a biscuit that takes at least three days to make?! :winkwink:)



Jazavac said:


> Overall, I'm desparate to find someone who shares similar interests. They don't even have to be the same! And I have no idea where to find those people. Most of my husband's friends no longer live here and those who do, I can't really relate to. After two years, I pretty much only know one girl who is about 10 years younger than I am (husband's friend's fiancee), but she rarely ever leaves her house. So we exchange messages and that's what it is. Another girl I know, actually from Bosnia, lives a couple hours from here so we don't get to see each other often enough, unfortunately.

My OH and my friends say it will be very hard for me to live in Turkey because of the loss of personal networks, everyday stuff that you take for granted in your home country.
Where are you from in Croatia?
My father's village is Otok :flower:

[What you have written are some of the concerns I have about moving o/s.
At the same time what can I do but follow my heart. I know the alternative of not being with my OH does not make me happy, so better I take the chance and see if living with my OH o/s will make me happy.
I'm pretty sure it was *coconuts* who opened an English school (???) I have been meaning to ask her about that as I was thinking about the different work situation if I moved o/s ..]




Jazavac said:


> So what would one do? Post an add? :haha:

online cooking classes for the kitchen inept ?
who would love to learn how to cook :blush:
:cake:


----------



## Jazavac

I do notice more and more coincidences here!

I don't think I'd have enough people to even attend a cooking class. Or they might attend, but that'd be it. The majority of people here just don't want to cook, it apparently wastes their time, which would be a valid argument (to me, at least)... if they actually did _something, anything_ other than working for the sake of working. Or I think they often work in order to pay their bills, most of which come from paying for things they don't need in the first place (too many cars and/or TVs for instance). So it's a vicious circle, or it's just me, not understanding their way of life.

I met my husband in 2004, in August, online, while playing a small browser-based game one could click through during their lunch break at work, for instance. We became official as a couple three and a half years later, in 2008, when he came to visit me for the first time. We got married in August of 2009, here in the US. It just made the most sense for us to do it that way. 

I'm from Zagreb, but I do know where Otok is (even though there's a chance there might be more than one? Hmm.). My grandma has some relatives somewhere in Australia, but we're not really in touch anymore. Actually, I am not sure her cousin, or whoever he was, is actually still alive. 

How come your OH is in Turkey? I hope I'm not asking too many questions, too! :)

Turkey is probably a lot different than what you're used to, too, but I guess people can get used to anything. I'm really fine where I'm at, I'd just love to spice up my social life a bit, is all.

Coconut will know about little cafes that us lazy Europeans like to sit at, for instance. No go here. Restaurants don't even have a patio, to begin with, pretty much. Then you always have to eat when you sit down, too. And I don't care for most of those foods. Blablablabla. Rantrantrant.

Sometimes I really feel selly walking around on my own. Or even walking to work (17 minutes by foot, hello... easy) because they usually think something is wrong with my car or that I don't have enough money for gas. :haha: 

Once we have a baby... (well, that's assuming we'll have one, of course), I'll probably be the biggest freak in town. Cloth diapers, breastfeeding, homecooked meals, baby carriers as opposed to carseats+strollers all day long, walking around, this, that.... 

Oh well. If I do end up being a freak and they put me in the newspaper or evening news, people might at least get to know me? ROFL.


----------



## NewbieLisette

ROTFLMAO! Thanks for that, I needed it today!!!

And thank you for taking the time to check my chart! I will definately order OPK's for next cycle and hopefully that will help! Trying to stay postive and patient...not easy! LOL


----------



## Coconuts

*Jazavac* :rofl: that's a bit what I feel like about having our babies in our little town. I don't know anyone and haven't seen any shops that sell cloth diapers, something we're deffo going to do, haven't ever seen a mum or dad round here wearing their babies, and as for midwives, birthing centers and natural labour, it's not even an option. As for bringing up a bilingual baby, who knows how much support I'll get outside of the family there.:shrug:

However we do have a great cafe culture here :thumbup: and both me and DH cook every day and stroll around in the evening pretty much any day it's not raining. My FIL has a veggie patch and the family have a vineyard so there's always a ton of organic veg and wine. :wine:

My social life is lacking a little as I left a lot of girl friends back in the UK. DH and I see a lot of his friends, who are now also my friends, but a lot of them are still single so I keep very male company. I'm sure when we become parents I'll plug into a new mothers circle somewhere along the line. :happydance:

*Ambree* you're right, It's me! DH and I have the English School in Italy. We're actually in Sardinia and our school is the first one in our town! DH is Italian but spent 5 years in the UK (where we met) so speaks perfect English too. We work from home and share all the classes evenly. :cloud9:

Coinsidence. I was also a mature student when I did my degree back in the UK and found it hard connecting to students younger than myself.
DH and I also spent 2 years in a long distance relationship. We decided to move to Italy for the weather, the food, way of life, even if we could have been more financially stable in the UK. As it turns out the school is doing OK (could do with a few more but we're making a living) and we're going to start B&B next year. Our house has an apartment on top. We're in the process of doing it up and then offering B&B with intensive Italian / English courses with some local cooking classes, wine tasting and area tours. I think you'd love it *Aleja*!

:hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Coconuts sounds beautiful! H and I just came back from a Med. Cruise where we had 3 days in Italy (Florence where we saw Lucca & Pisa, Rome & Naples where we saw Pompeii, Positano, Sorrento & Amalfi) Absolutely in love and would dream of going back one day!

So nice to have a great diverse group of ladies here all sharing a similar journey :)


----------



## Jazavac

That sounds great, Coconut!

I am pretty sure I wouldn't find anyone interested in Croatian classes, though, so I won't be starting a school. We've been thinking about a restaurant, maybe, somewhere down the line, at some point, in a different life... that kind of thing. It'd be all homemade, cooked.. and absolutely different than what most people here are used to.

I love Italy, btw. It's pretty similar to the Dalmatian part of Croatia, which is where my grandpa is from and where I spent my childhood pretty much!


----------



## Coconuts

I've heard Croatia is a really beautiful part of the world and both DH and I would love to visit one day. Any recommendations?

Sardinia is a little like a lost gem. The Sardinians have so much in the palms of their hands and no-one is making the most of it really. Coming from the UK where business is first and foremost, and just can't figure out what people are thinking. Having said that, we're really of the tourist track here and I love that.


----------



## Jazavac

Same with Croatia. There's a lot of tourism going on there, but it's mostly not done _right_.

Recommendations for Croatia... Dubrovnik for sure. Any of the southern islands. Istria is awesome. Zagreb while you're at it. Split, Zadar... pretty much anything. Plitivce, the National Park. It's a small country with really a bunch of things, most of which are pretty different. 

Dalmatia was built a lot under Italian influence, then the northern parts have a lot to do with the Austrian/German culture. Etc.


----------



## Coconuts

Sounds lovely, thanks! Will look into the islands. We've got a soft spot for them :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

But absolutely make sure to stop at Dubrovnik, if not spend some time there. Google it, it's lovely!

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...m=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1095&bih=700


----------



## monkeypooh

oh my gosh, I totally agree with so many of these posts. I feel lilke there is a ticking clock and i am just runnin out of time.


----------



## flangel813

So this is the first month that I've had stopped writing down my temps in ff. I've had a cold in the last week plus have been waking up every other morning freezing or hot. I am solely going to rely on CM and CB Fertility Monitor. Plus I have a good idea of when O day is - CD16ish. I'm feeling pretty optimistic for once, DH has finally scheduled his SA for Thursday - woohoo! That is the last step of the basic check - my stuff has come back normal so after this we will find out what the next step is. Making progress one step at a time...

:dust:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> I do notice more and more coincidences here!
> 
> *I don't think I'd have enough people to even attend a cooking class.* Or they might attend, but that'd be it.

I was thinking maybe you could teach this kitchen inept how to cook from scratch :blush:

My OH would love me to cook for him, and I'd like to be able to cook too!
but I just don't know 'how' to make things.
I can buy ingredients, but then what ...
I have no kitchen know-how or intuition.



Jazavac said:


> The majority of people here just don't want to cook, it apparently wastes their time, which would be a valid argument (to me, at least)... if they actually did _something, anything_ other than working for the sake of working. Or I think they often work in order to pay their bills, most of which come from paying for things they don't need in the first place (too many cars and/or TVs for instance). So it's a vicious circle, or it's just me, not understanding their way of life.

In Croatia and Turkey religion and the home / family, form the fundamental structure of most people's lifestyles.
From what you describe about the USA, it sounds similar to Australia, where in general, the focus of life and lifestyle, is centered around the individual rather than the family. NOT that family or religion are not important, but religion does not form the structure of most people's daily life. Caring for their family is of course integral, but I mean the value system, as in what is placed as being important and why you do things.
(I'm not sure if I explained that very well.)



Jazavac said:


> I met my husband in 2004, in August, online, while playing a small browser-based game one could click through during their lunch break at work, for instance. We became official as a couple three and a half years later, in 2008, when he came to visit me for the first time. We got married in August of 2009, here in the US. It just made the most sense for us to do it that way.

oh wow okay :thumbup:
I met my OH through a facebook network. I knew of himbut I met him in person in Turkey through a mutual friend. I dont know what happened but I remember later that day looking over at him and thinking this is the man I am going to marry.
How crazy is that? :loopy:
I wasn't even looking for a boyfriend at the time, let alone thinking of or looking for marriage.




Jazavac said:


> I'm from Zagreb, but I do know where Otok is (even though there's a chance there might be more than one? Hmm.). My grandma has some relatives somewhere in Australia, but we're not really in touch anymore. Actually, I am not sure her cousin, or whoever he was, is actually still alive.

Otok near Sinj.
About 45 minute bus ride from Split.
:)



Jazavac said:


> How come your OH is in Turkey? I hope I'm not asking too many questions, too! :)

Because he is Turkish :flower:
I met him when I visited Turkey last year.
and we have been traveling to and from ever since.




Jazavac said:


> Turkey is probably a lot different than what you're used to, too, but I guess people can get used to anything. I'm really fine where I'm at, I'd just love to spice up my social life a bit, is all.

I do not mind the difference. I guess if I did not like Turkey's landscape and people I would not keep going back, or realise the little things I miss, each time I return.




Jazavac said:


> Coconut will know about little cafes that us lazy Europeans like to sit at, for instance. No go here. Restaurants don't even have a patio, to begin with, pretty much. Then you always have to eat when you sit down, too. And I don't care for most of those foods. Blablablabla. Rantrantrant.
> *
> Sometimes I really feel selly walking around on my own. Or even walking to work (17 minutes by foot, hello... easy) because they usually think something is wrong with my car or that I don't have enough money for gas.* :haha:

:rofl:




Jazavac said:


> Once we have a baby... (well, that's assuming we'll have one, of course), I'll probably be the biggest freak in town. Cloth diapers, breastfeeding, homecooked meals, baby carriers as opposed to carseats+strollers all day long, walking around, this, that....
> 
> *Oh well. If I do end up being a freak and they put me in the newspaper or evening news, people might at least get to know me? *ROFL.

haha I guess :thumbup:
https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/rofl.gif


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> *Ambree* you're right, It's me! DH and I have the English School in Italy. We're actually in Sardinia and our school is the first one in our town! DH is Italian but spent 5 years in the UK (where we met) so speaks perfect English too. We work from home and share all the classes evenly. :cloud9:
> 
> Coinsidence. I was also a mature student when I did my degree back in the UK and found it hard connecting to students younger than myself.
> DH and I also spent 2 years in a long distance relationship. We decided to move to Italy for the weather, the food, way of life, even if we could have been more financially stable in the UK. As it turns out the school is doing OK (could do with a few more but we're making a living) and we're going to start B&B next year. Our house has an apartment on top. We're in the process of doing it up and then offering B&B with intensive Italian / English courses with some local cooking classes, wine tasting and area tours.

oh wow :thumbup:
To start teaching English did you do any qualifications in Teaching or Tourism?
I love the B&B concept - what a great idea!
Is your B&B focused towards UK or Italian tourists?
Do you teach Italian in your school as well, or just English?


----------



## Ambree

monkeypooh said:


> oh my gosh, I totally agree with so many of these posts. I feel lilke there is a ticking clock and i am just runnin out of time.

:hi: monkeypooh
It's feels like a ticking clock ...
or rather an overwhelming urge to get pregnant and have a baby
RIGHT NOW!

This time last year, wanting a baby and to be BFP, was not even on the the horizon;
now it's a driving force in my day and the first thing I check on each morning.
Yes ... its baby fever and maternity madness here:headspin:

What are your ttc plans? :flower:


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> No clue dear...I wish I could help, but I am sure one of the chart experts on here can explain :thumbup: I hate charting. I've been doing it this cycle and it's the worst.

Are you charting through FF? :flower:
What are your BBTs looking like?
Do you have a possible test date for August?


----------



## Ambree

flangel813 said:


> So this is the first month that I've had stopped writing down my temps in ff. I've had a cold in the last week plus have been waking up every other morning freezing or hot. I am solely going to rely on CM and CB Fertility Monitor. Plus I have a good idea of when O day is - CD16ish. I'm feeling pretty optimistic for once, DH has finally scheduled his SA for Thursday - woohoo! That is the last step of the basic check - my stuff has come back normal so after this we will find out what the next step is. Making progress one step at a time...
> 
> :dust:

GL for Thursday!! :happydance:
Are you still hoping to test on August 30th?
oohh that means you are due to Ov soon, is that right? :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

I have no idea, Ambree, why it didn't occur to me that your OH could be Turkish! I'm always so happy to hear or read that there are other people, who are not dating-website-addicts or anything of the sort, who fall in love online or find other people through something internet-related. Yay! 

So I'm slowly moving towards 9 dpo. I guess that puts me closer to the test date, whatever I actually choose that one to be. Still aiming for Saturday/Sunday, but uh oh. Impatience is getting worse and worse and worse... and worse...


----------



## flangel813

Ambree said:


> flangel813 said:
> 
> 
> So this is the first month that I've had stopped writing down my temps in ff. I've had a cold in the last week plus have been waking up every other morning freezing or hot. I am solely going to rely on CM and CB Fertility Monitor. Plus I have a good idea of when O day is - CD16ish. I'm feeling pretty optimistic for once, DH has finally scheduled his SA for Thursday - woohoo! That is the last step of the basic check - my stuff has come back normal so after this we will find out what the next step is. Making progress one step at a time...
> 
> :dust:
> 
> GL for Thursday!! :happydance:
> Are you still hoping to test on August 30th?
> oohh that means you are due to Ov soon, is that right? :flower:Click to expand...

O Should be Sunday so we'll be busy :sex: after his SA. At least it will keep us from thinking about the results for a little while.


----------



## GirlBlue

Ambree said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> No clue dear...I wish I could help, but I am sure one of the chart experts on here can explain :thumbup: I hate charting. I've been doing it this cycle and it's the worst.
> 
> Are you charting through FF? :flower:
> What are your BBTs looking like?
> Do you have a possible test date for August?Click to expand...


Yep, I started charting through FF but I am not disciplined enough to wake up at the same time so it's been both frustrating and discouraging because ithe BBT's are very up and down. I was literally going back and forth between 97.8 and 98.1 every other day before that. So I guess it's because I switch times every day. Maybe I'll look into how to share it. My goal is not to test until 1 week after a missed period (AF due 21). I figure testing won't make me pregnant so I might as well wait. lol. Plus, even though we were really at it during what I thought were my fertile days, I have a feeling I OV yesterday when DH was too pooped to BD. :nope: SO I'm kind of feeling out right through now. next cycle I'm going to use OPKs


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree said:


> oh wow :thumbup:
> To start teaching English did you do any qualifications in Teaching or Tourism?
> I love the B&B concept - what a great idea!
> Is your B&B focused towards UK or Italian tourists?
> Do you teach Italian in your school as well, or just English?

I did a TEFL (Teaching English as a Foreign Lanuage) course in the UK 3 years ago. DH did one online. Not as good as being in a training school since you actually get to teach some classes while you're learning. It was an intensive 4 week course and cost about *gasp* £1000! 
We're pretty excited about the B&B too. It'll be aimed at all English speaking holiday makers who want to immerse them selves in the 'real' Italy and learn a bit of Italian. OR for the continental Italian who want to brush up on their English while on holiday. (Many Italians come here on holiday).
That's our main market but anyone wanting Italian / English lessons are welcome.
At the moment we're only teaching English since everyone else in town is Italian. 

If you're interested in teaching English I know there's a language school in Istanbul called Inlingua (pretty sure at least) and that's the company where I got my certificate. I did it in the UK though. I'm sure there are other schools there too. Perhaps a company called International House? I know you're not a stranger to internet research. I hope I gave you some seeds to start the search. :thumbup:

Speaking of teaching, I've got a lesson in 30 minutes, I'm still in my PJ's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Hi Monkeypooh, welcome to the thread. The ticking clock is on mute in here. This is the best thread on the site!
:dust:


----------



## ellie27

Hi Ladies.

Just to wish you all good luck.

Me and OH are also both 34, but we are expecting our 2nd baby in November, just before I turn 35.

I didnt feel any pressure at all to have kids, nor did I ever feel we were leaving things late.

My group of friends, and close relatives, all range from 33-42 and we have all just had our first child within the last 2 years.

I used opks to predict ovulation (didnt wait for a true dark positive as my lines never got anywhere near as dark as control liine) and I took my temps to confirm I had ovulated. I have a short luteal phase of 10 days (nothing to worry about) and we conceived 3 times very quickly.

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Coconuts

*Ellie27*. This really is such a lovely post to read! :flower:
I had an LP of 10 and I worry about it causing problems with getting and staying pregnant if the issue is not enough progesterone.
I am thrilled to see you say 10day LP = no problem. :happydance: and to hear that you and your friends all conceived happily and healthily.

We're all going for a massive group :bfp: Aug / Sept.

:kiss:


----------



## aleja

hi all ladies,
hope everyone is well. I am liking that the thread is expanding to other parts of our lives. its a good reminder that there is more to our busy lives than ttc. there is lots of cross cultural themes and sharing going on and that is lovely.
:hugs:

*Coconuts -* your B and B idea sounds spectacular. Book me in!!!! I think it will be very popular for the seasoned travellers that want a 'one-stop' shop of food, wine, language and sight-seeing.
Croatia tip- It has been 9 years since i went to Europe but Dalamatia coast in Croatia was amazing, Split and Dubrovnik very nice:yipee:

I am not sure if you are similar but a longer cycle really bugs me. my longest was 39 days and it was a killer as i thought i was pn.
I think I am like you and OV later - i think about Cd19 or something. Hopefully the OPKs will help clarify this. Today another negative (with a faint control line) at Cd 14....feeling impatient

*jazavac* - i'm not sure how people make friends, especially if they are older. In Australia for example i find that us Aussies are fairly set in our friendships. I think it would be hard for a foreigner to come here and make a brand new set of friends (unless they are other foreigners). It sounds like US is the same. how about dancing classes, or an art or theatre group? It might get easier when you have a baby if you join a mum's group or other ladies in the park 

You must be so tempted to test by now. I did notice that on some of the BFP announcements some ladies report getting their postiives by Cd9 or 10 so its not crazy to try if you can't hold out. 

A*mbree:* thanku my guru for the OPK information. I am just going to hang in there all month till i get anything that resembles a positive. Hoppefully the BDing very second day will help.
Your story with mr perfect sounds lovely and a very romantic way to meet. I did the LD relationship for 3 months with my oh when i was working interstate. I found it so hard - it was the days before skype and facebook etc so a nightly phone call somehow didn't cut it at the time. 
You must be so excited about seeing him soon. I guess it must be a good way to keep the romance alive:kiss:

*monkeypooh* - welcome on board:flower:

*ellie27* thank you so much for your post, its great hearing good news stories and i'm sure gives us all the extra bit of hope :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

aleja said:


> I am not sure if you are similar but a longer cycle really bugs me. my longest was 39 days and it was a killer as i thought i was pn.
> I think I am like you and OV later - i think about Cd19 or something. Hopefully the OPKs will help clarify this. Today another negative (with a faint control line) at Cd 14....feeling impatient

My cycles are an average of 33 days. Only 5 days longer than 'text book' 28 days but with an LP of about 10 days it makes my O day about 8 days later than the 'normal' CD14. 
I go out of my mind waiting to O. I'm in the 'anytime now phase' absessivly checking CM / CP and now OPKs. :wacko:
My longest cycle within normal range was 36 days and I had another of only 27! Talk about varying cycles! Last Aug I had a 50 something day cycle which is why I started keeping track of things then in Feb this year starting charting in preparation for a July 2nd TTC launch!!!!:happydance:

I'm with you on the impatients. It only really amounts to another week but feels like an extra 7 weeks when I think about the distance between start and finish.
I'm hoping Agnus Castus will shorten and lengthen things into a more 4 week time frame. It's in the post :thumbup:
:dust:
Hope you get that pos OPK soon
x


----------



## Jazavac

With all the thie possibilities that come to mind when we talk about _what all can go wrong scenarios_, I'd worry the least about short lutheal phase, aka progesterone deficiency. That one's reasonably easy to figure out and then fix, too.



aleja said:

> how about dancing classes, or an art or theatre group? It might get easier when you have a baby if you join a mum's group or other ladies in the park

 I've tried different groups and classes and people I saw there are not people I could be friends with. They're either way too young, or way too old. On top of that, we share no interests (other than, I guess, the class we're all attending). It'll be interesting finding mothers in the park. Mostly because there are no mothers in parks. :haha: Because it seems the American culture bans people from the streets and keeps them inside. Nobody walks. Nobody spends time outdoors, unless it's a picnic (or fishing here where I live). But maybe there is hope. I guess I need to somehow get pregnant, too.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, yes, as far as testing goes... I know I could and it even says on FF that 15% of positive ones are reported by day 9, but I just kind of don't want to, even though I am really curious. 

I leave for work in about 40 minutes. We'll see if I skip doing it. :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Ok, so I did pee on a stick. Cheap Wondfo stick. 

Waiting for the results now. Decided, this time, to not sit by it and watch the paint dry.


----------



## Jazavac

Nothing, as expected.


----------



## Coconuts

Aww *Jazavac* :hugs:
It's still really early, which you know. You're still in the game.
Did FF move your O day? It seems like you've been 8-9DPO for about a week! Either that or time is just standing still for me which is why I'm throwing myself into BnB to try and curb the obsessive chart checking.
*opens another tab to look at FF for the 70th time today*
:dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

Time's just been standing for you (and me as well :haha:). It's day 9 today, 8 at the earliest, because for both cycles I kind of suspect that FF felt the need to pinpoint my O a day earlier than what I would have done it.

I know I'm not out yet, but I am trying to not get my hopes up either. In most cases, if you're pregnant and you test, it will show.


----------



## DHime

Ambree said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> :dust:
> Hi ladies!
> 
> How is everyone?
> I know its weird but *can anyone tell me just what preseed is?* I hear everyone talking about it but I have no idea what it is. Help?
> 
> It helps the :spermy: get to our eggies so we can make https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/crib.gif
> but I am not allowed to use it with my OH ...
> he says he wont like it as he will think I am not enjoying :sex:
> lolClick to expand...

Mine was excited and is now on a hunt for it.
Can't help it we get a bit dry with age....


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> Too many more days before I can/should test.
> 
> Should I just do it on day 8? Is it too stupid? Am I too stupid? :haha:

I understand. If it makes you feel better, go for it. It will not likely be enough time for a pos. test though
Hang in there. Patience and a positive outlook are key.


----------



## Jazavac

DHime said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Too many more days before I can/should test.
> 
> Should I just do it on day 8? Is it too stupid? Am I too stupid? :haha:
> 
> I understand. If it makes you feel better, go for it. It will not likely be enough time for a pos. test though
> Hang in there. Patience and a positive outlook are key.Click to expand...

I did it today, on 9dpo per FF (maybe 8th if I am to be asked) and it said - nope.


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Too many more days before I can/should test.
> 
> Should I just do it on day 8? Is it too stupid? Am I too stupid? :haha:
> 
> I understand. If it makes you feel better, go for it. It will not likely be enough time for a pos. test though
> Hang in there. Patience and a positive outlook are key.Click to expand...
> 
> I did it today, on 9dpo per FF (maybe 8th if I am to be asked) and it said - nope.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear it. Hang in there! It may just be too early. 
:hugs:
I know how you feel though. I am about to hit the 2ww and it is so agrevating having to wait. I can still hear the jeapordy musac in my head...:haha:


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> With all the thie possibilities that come to mind when we talk about _what all can go wrong scenarios_, I'd worry the least about short lutheal phase, aka progesterone deficiency. That one's reasonably easy to figure out and then fix, too.
> 
> 
> 
> aleja said:
> 
> how about dancing classes, or an art or theatre group? It might get easier when you have a baby if you join a mum's group or other ladies in the park
> 
> I've tried different groups and classes and people I saw there are not people I could be friends with. They're either way too young, or way too old. On top of that, we share no interests (other than, I guess, the class we're all attending). It'll be interesting finding mothers in the park. Mostly because there are no mothers in parks. :haha: Because it seems the American culture bans people from the streets and keeps them inside. Nobody walks. Nobody spends time outdoors, unless it's a picnic (or fishing here where I live). But maybe there is hope. I guess I need to somehow get pregnant, too.Click to expand...

Yes. Americans are indorrs unless absolutely nessecary. I don't know why that is. I love it outside and go to the beach as often as possible. I am in FL though so there are more ppl outside here. It is tough to find friends in a new place. I moved to FL 4 years ago and still only know a few people. I am not that social though.:shrug:


----------



## flangel813

DHime said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> With all the thie possibilities that come to mind when we talk about _what all can go wrong scenarios_, I'd worry the least about short lutheal phase, aka progesterone deficiency. That one's reasonably easy to figure out and then fix, too.
> 
> 
> 
> aleja said:
> 
> how about dancing classes, or an art or theatre group? It might get easier when you have a baby if you join a mum's group or other ladies in the park
> 
> I've tried different groups and classes and people I saw there are not people I could be friends with. They're either way too young, or way too old. On top of that, we share no interests (other than, I guess, the class we're all attending). It'll be interesting finding mothers in the park. Mostly because there are no mothers in parks. :haha: Because it seems the American culture bans people from the streets and keeps them inside. Nobody walks. Nobody spends time outdoors, unless it's a picnic (or fishing here where I live). But maybe there is hope. I guess I need to somehow get pregnant, too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Americans are indorrs unless absolutely nessecary. I don't know why that is. I love it outside and go to the beach as often as possible. I am in FL though so there are more ppl outside here. It is tough to find friends in a new place. I moved to FL 4 years ago and still only know a few people. I am not that social though.:shrug:Click to expand...

I am in Tampa, FL. I've met my friends primarily through work.


----------



## GirlBlue

Hang in there girls!!!

I have a question. So...DH is 32 and since we've gotten married has had trouble ejaculating. He thinks that he is able to do it several times in a day, but somedays (like Monday) he won't do it at all. Has anyone had any confirmed success with any supplements that have helped output?


----------



## Jazavac

I don't know about any supplements. Quite often it's just psychological. Maybe he's just under pressure because of TTC. If it persists, I'd ask a doctor. 


As far as friends go, I haven't met anyone at work who I actually hang out with. Right now I work mostly for benefits (good insurance, etc) and to have the bills paid while I'm working on another Master's. I pretty much, again, share no interests with my co-workers.


----------



## GirlBlue

Jazavac said:


> I don't know about any supplements. Quite often it's just psychological. Maybe he's just under pressure because of TTC. If it persists, I'd ask a doctor.
> 
> As far as friends go, I haven't met anyone at work who I actually hang out with. Right now I work mostly for benefits (good insurance, etc) and to have the bills paid while I'm working on another Master's. I pretty much, again, share no interests with my co-workers.

Thanks...yeah, I'm not sure what's going on. Part of me thinks he's getting older and not wanting to admit it. even before we were TTC he had trouble making multiple deposits in one night. I could care less, but he seems to think that's normal and is on a mission to prove he can do it. (I don't get men). I have def been of the opinion that if he's tired or its been less than 24 hrs. he won't really be able to. I was just wondering if folks had similar experience.

Funny...I'm in the same boat with friends. Moved to WI 6 years ago and still don't have good friends who I can go out with or just call and talk too. All those folks live far away. It's really hard to connect. It's not that I don't like the friends I have, its just that I'm not very close to any of them. It got better once I went to school. I just keep reminding myself that I didn't move to WI to get a B.F. degree "best friend degree."


----------



## Jazavac

Where in WI are you? I'm in Minnesota, there's at least a slight chance that we could be close. 

My husband was a bit freaked out during our first TTC month. It's just that the decision to have this yet nonexistent baby came so sudden (bad AMH result out of nowheer) so he wasn't prepared.


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Aww *Jazavac* :hugs:
> It's still really early, which you know. You're still in the game.
> Did FF move your O day? It seems like you've been 8-9DPO for about a week! Either that or time is just standing still for me which is why I'm throwing myself into BnB to try and curb the obsessive chart checking.
> **opens another tab to look at FF for the 70th time today**
> :dohh:

oh lol coconuts, how did you know -
this is exactly what I do https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/rofl.gif
It seems I stare at the FF screen allllll day.
I'd make it my screensaver, except work might find that strange...
FF is my 'default' 'puter screen at home though! :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, my husband keeps saying that I won't get any more (or less) pregnant if I keep looking at that site. 

True. But I still stare. And compare charts. And do who knows what.

I guess I really shouldn't test again and just wait for the period to come on Sunday. :/


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> With all the thie possibilities that come to mind when we talk about _what all can go wrong scenarios_, I'd worry the least about short lutheal phase, aka progesterone deficiency. That one's reasonably easy to figure out and then fix, too.
> 
> 
> 
> aleja said:
> 
> how about dancing classes, or an art or theatre group? It might get easier when you have a baby if you join a mum's group or other ladies in the park
> 
> I've tried different groups and classes and people I saw there are not people I could be friends with. They're either way too young, or way too old. On top of that, we share no interests (other than, I guess, the class we're all attending). *It'll be interesting finding mothers in the park. Mostly because there are no mothers in parks.* :haha:* Because it seems the American culture bans people from the streets and keeps them inside. Nobody walks. Nobody spends time outdoors, unless it's a picnic (or fishing here where I live).* But maybe there is hope. I guess I need to somehow get pregnant, too.Click to expand...

LOL Jazavac your commentary and social observations crack me up!
:laugh2:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies,
Feeling a little better today...less angry at FF anyways! LOL 
Sorry to hear about the negative reult this morning Jazavac...I'm trying to hold out till Saturday but worry it will be too early still....
UUggggg sooo impatient : )


----------



## GirlBlue

Jazavac said:


> Where in WI are you? I'm in Minnesota, there's at least a slight chance that we could be close.
> 
> My husband was a bit freaked out during our first TTC month. It's just that the decision to have this yet nonexistent baby came so sudden (bad AMH result out of nowheer) so he wasn't prepared.

Madison...and you?

I've been warming DH up to the idea for awhile. Now he's really ready. I've been afraid about giving him TTC pressure though. He thinks he's invincible tp pressure in that regard...but not really.lol


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Yeah, *my husband keeps saying that I won't get any more (or less) pregnant if I keep looking at that site.
> *
> *True. But I still stare. And compare charts. And do who knows what.*
> 
> I guess I really shouldn't test again and just wait for the period to come on Sunday. :/

Ahh Fertility Friend ...
sometimes it's just about having an interactive android
to give you feedback on your obsessions ...
plus FF always listens!
Even if we don't agree with it's forecasted 'advice' :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

GirlBlue said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Where in WI are you? I'm in Minnesota, there's at least a slight chance that we could be close.
> 
> My husband was a bit freaked out during our first TTC month. It's just that the decision to have this yet nonexistent baby came so sudden (bad AMH result out of nowheer) so he wasn't prepared.
> 
> Madison...and you?
> 
> I've been warming DH up to the idea for awhile. Now he's really ready. I've been afraid about giving him TTC pressure though. He thinks he's invincible tp pressure in that regard...but not really.lolClick to expand...

I'm in Mankato. Google maps says 5 hours 39 minutes. I guess it's just meant to be that nobody lives really close to where I am. :nope:

My husband is now ready, too. Actually, he is as ready as he can be, and so am I. Even if we do get pregnant, there's still the whole story with the possible genetic problems and whatnot. But for now, we try to just ignore that fact a bit.


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Nothing, as expected.

 :hugs2:
It's still really early though :flower:

Below is some information I found on hCG and the time it takes for it to show up in pg tests - both HPT and blood tests:

Blood Pregnancy test: If you are pregnant then the blood pregnancy test is usually positive within 3-4 days after implantation or about 9-10 days after fertilization and ovulation.

Urine (Home HPT) Pregnancy Test: The early positive urine pregnancy test will usually not become positive until 2-3 days after the blood test, and in most women until a missed period or about a week after implantation. Many manufacturers of urine pregnancy tests want you to believe that the urine test is usually positive before a missed period, but only about 25% of pregnant women will test positive with the HPT 2 days before a missed period, and about 40% the day before the missed period.

A pregnancy test detects the presence of the pregnancy hormone hCG (human chorionic gonadotropin) either in the blood or in the urine. The hCG in the urine comes from the hCG in the blood after it was filtered through the kidney. 
After ovulation, the egg gets fertilized and travels through the fallopian tube toward the uterus. This travel takes an average of a week. Implantation, the attachment of the fertilized egg in the lining of the uterus, occurs on average about a week or later after ovulation/fertilization, but it can happen as early as six days and as late as 12 days after fertilization/ovulation. At the time of implantation the placenta starts making the pregnancy hormone hCG, which then enters the blood stream. 
Implantation, when the fertilized egg implants into the endometrium, happens about a week after ovulation (range: 6-12 days), and it takes another 3-4 days after implantation (9-16 dpo: days after ovulation) for the blood pregnancy test to first become positive, followed 2-3 days later by the early positive pregnancy urine test, the home pregnancy test (HPT).
Urine hCG can be detected about two to three days after blood hCG can first be seen. Detection of hCG depends on timing of implantation, so hCG can normally be detected in the blood between nine and 16 days after ovulation, and in the urine, 12-19 days after ovulation.


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks, Ambree. I know all that stuff, it's just that, well, I am not too positive about it all. Haven't been from the beginning.

Due to that AMH stuff, it is to be expected that it won't be easy. Actually, it's pretty surprising that I am ovulating on a regular basis (if two cycles can be regular :roll:) and that my cycle is only 26 days, with the O on day 13). On the other side, we're also dealing with a mild oligospermia, which of course can affect the whole process as well. Normally, especially if the oligospermia gets to be the main issue, we'd stand a chance through IVF. BUT... because of my AMH levels, I likely am unable to get anything from a clomid (or any other) stimulation so they're basically unable to harvest eggs. It'd be too much effort for a little to no gain (like getting 1-3 eggs would be considered insanely good score and here in the US, they don't even bother trying in those situations).

Ok, now I'm ranting again. :roll:


----------



## Ambree

***UPDATED****

The 30s LADIES' MADNESS LIST* 

(If I have missed anyone, let me know! :telephone:)


*ALEJA* - OPK+ & :sex: :sex: :sex:
*AMBREE* - recording data in the pre-ttc laboratory
*CHARITYHOPE *- waiting out the 2ww
*COCONUTS* - Ovulating anytime now!!
*DHIME* - armed with preseed and about to hit the 2ww
*FLANGEL813 *- SA Thursday! then its :sex:
*GIRLBLUE* - pg test: waiting until 1 week after :af: 
*HAPPYCLOUD *- in the 2ww
*INPGHTTC* - https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/test.png* WEDNESDAY AUGUST 17TH*
*JAZAVAC* - between :test:and :coffee:

*KALEIDO* - new cycle and new ttc weapons: epo and CB fertility monitor :ninja:
*KARINE* -
*LISETTE -* :test: *SUNDAY AUGUST 14TH*
*MONKEYPOOH - *trying to ovulate :shrug:
*READYNWAITING - *approaching ovulation ... trying to be patient!
*SUNSHINE* - hopefully ovulating soon!
*TUCAN* - https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif *BFP https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif*


----------



## Coconuts

"Ovulating anytime now!" I wish but my OPKs would strongly dissagree. :cry:
all other signs looking good though. Got the first hint of stretchy CM which I'm calling EWCM but never seen it before so veeeeeery excited about that. PLUS felt some popping / pinching / cramping very low down on the right side. O pain??????????
I think I'll get an OPK series of white nothing white nothing, snow white nothing then BAM! :bfp: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:
But really, who knows?
Nice updating *Ambree*. Good work x


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> No clue dear...I wish I could help, but I am sure one of the chart experts on here can explain :thumbup: I hate charting. I've been doing it this cycle and it's the worst.
> 
> Are you charting through FF? :flower:
> What are your BBTs looking like?
> Do you have a possible test date for August?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yep, I started charting through FF but I am not disciplined enough to wake up at the same time so it's been both frustrating and discouraging because ithe BBT's are very up and down. *I was literally going back and forth between 97.8 and 98.1 every other day before that. So I guess it's because I switch times every day. Maybe I'll look into how to share it. My goal is not to test until 1 week after a missed period (AF due 21). I figure testing won't make me pregnant so I might as well wait. lol. Plus, even though we were really at it during what I thought were my fertile days, I have a feeling I OV yesterday when DH was too pooped to BD. :nope: SO I'm kind of feeling out right through now. next cycle I'm going to use OPKsClick to expand...

I also do not wake up at exactly the same time each day, and my temps tend to vary a bit also.
It's one of the main reasons why I started using OPKs - but I have to say that I find the POAS OPKs difficult to determine what is a 'positive' result and how faint a 'negative' line needs to be. (I'm using two types of OPKs - the more common urine test with measures the LH surge (which I dont find very reliable as the results are not clear to read), and a saliva OPK that measures oestrogen.) 
For my next cycle - the all important September cycle when I see my Mr Pefect and we ttc :kiss: -
I will still use the saliva oestrogen test but will use a digital urine OPK instead.

Also when I first started temping, I was using a digital thermometer but it wasn't a BBT thermometer, now that I have am using the BBT thermometer my temps are more consistent.

Oh and also, I take my BBT first thing in the morning, but under the covers lol 
because it is winter here and the room temperature can vary depending on whether the heater is on or not. 

:flower:


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree said:


> Ahh Fertility Friend ...
> sometimes it's just about having an *interactive android*
> to give you feedback on your obsessions ...
> plus FF always listens!
> Even if we don't agree with it's forecasted 'advice' :haha:

Interactive android??? On the receiving end of my FF chart I have a team of highly specialized scientists, all experts in their field continually analyzing the data that a I keep drip feeding in throughout the day. They all have pictures of me and DH on their desks and talk warmly about us in the staff room. When they go home to their wives and husbands they root for us over the dinner table and send us positive baby vibes every night before bed.
My subscription money pays their wages.
:flower:


----------



## DHime

flangel813 said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> With all the thie possibilities that come to mind when we talk about _what all can go wrong scenarios_, I'd worry the least about short lutheal phase, aka progesterone deficiency. That one's reasonably easy to figure out and then fix, too.
> 
> 
> 
> aleja said:
> 
> how about dancing classes, or an art or theatre group? It might get easier when you have a baby if you join a mum's group or other ladies in the park
> 
> I've tried different groups and classes and people I saw there are not people I could be friends with. They're either way too young, or way too old. On top of that, we share no interests (other than, I guess, the class we're all attending). It'll be interesting finding mothers in the park. Mostly because there are no mothers in parks. :haha: Because it seems the American culture bans people from the streets and keeps them inside. Nobody walks. Nobody spends time outdoors, unless it's a picnic (or fishing here where I live). But maybe there is hope. I guess I need to somehow get pregnant, too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Americans are indorrs unless absolutely nessecary. I don't know why that is. I love it outside and go to the beach as often as possible. I am in FL though so there are more ppl outside here. It is tough to find friends in a new place. I moved to FL 4 years ago and still only know a few people. I am not that social though.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I am in Tampa, FL. I've met my friends primarily through work.Click to expand...

Cool!
Fort Lauderdale here!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm scared of what I'll become once I upgrade my current crappy LG Chocolate phone to an android (should happen this month...). :haha:

I do my temps with a basal thermometer, but it actually does not have the 2nd decimal. So it's nothing special, even though I did buy it for that purpose and it came with charts and whatnot. I'll buy a new, more sensitive one if I get my period this month and will need more charting (so I guess I should just go and get one, huh? :coffee: ). I'm not all that sure that 2nd decimal is important if you use Fahrenheits anyway, they're already pretty specific as is.

Blablabla. I'm killing time at work again. This job is far from something I want to do for a long time, even further from what my degree is, but it pays the bills and gives me a really insanely good deal on health insurance (in the US!! :haha:) so I have to stick to it... for the time being. It covers prenatal/pregnancy and even all this possible-infertility stuff pretty okay.


----------



## Ambree

ellie27 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Just to wish you all good luck.
> 
> Me and OH are also both 34, but we are expecting our 2nd baby in November, just before I turn 35.
> 
> I didnt feel any pressure at all to have kids, nor did I ever feel we were leaving things late.
> 
> My group of friends, and close relatives, all range from 33-42 and we have all just had our first child within the last 2 years.
> 
> *I used opks to predict ovulation (didnt wait for a true dark positive as my lines never got anywhere near as dark as control liine)* and I took my temps to confirm I had ovulated. I have a short luteal phase of 10 days (nothing to worry about) and we conceived 3 times very quickly.
> 
> Good luck!:flower:

Yes! this is the trouble I am having.
If I use POAS OPKs again, I think I will use a digital OPK,
as staring at the double lines or not so double lines, just gives me a headache lol


----------



## Kaleido

Well as I expected the old witch got me today... but i'm happy to now be on to the next cycle!! I will be taking epo and bc i am really ttc in a small time frame due to the constraints of the business i own, I also took the plunge and got the clearblue fertility monitor.. SO.. hopefully this will be my month!! :)


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> A*mbree:* thanku my guru for the OPK information. I am just going to hang in there all month till i get anything that resembles a positive. Hoppefully the BDing very second day will help.

I find the POAS OPKs very :shrug:
I can see a definite second line (Im on CD 8 and I usually Ov on CD 10-12) but the test line is not the same colour as the control line. I have entered it in as a positive but I really dont know if it is or not. So next cycle, it's a digial OPK, that's for sure!
The saliva OPK test is interesting, it's about the size of a lipstick and is reusable - so of course I have transferred my POAS addiction to a spit-on-a-slide addiction. I really feel quite the mad scientist in the morning, with my microscope saliva tests and my wee dropper Ov kit. :haha:



aleja said:


> Your story with mr perfect sounds lovely and a very romantic way to meet. I did the LD relationship for 3 months with my oh when i was working interstate. I found it so hard - it was the days before skype and facebook etc so a nightly phone call somehow didn't cut it at the time.
> You must be so excited about seeing him soon. I guess it must be a good way to keep the romance alive:kiss:

Aww shucks, I must admit I do miss my Mr perfect :kiss:
I'm hanging out to ovulate just so I know which dates I can see him in September.
I'm really not fussed about the international travel, for me its all about SMEP, or rather WTM4SMEP (woman traveling to man for sperm meets egg plan) :wacko:
Do you think I can write that on my immigration card? :haha:

My OH and I speak at least once a day on MSN or Skype
so I imagine it must very difficult for you and your OH without such ease of communication!

On frustrating POAS OPKs: 
I found a much cheaper version :dohh:of the saliva OPK test online, for about $28.00
https://www.fertile-focus.com/
You can use both at the same time :mrgreen:


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> Hang in there girls!!!
> 
> I have a question. So...DH is 32 and since we've gotten married has had trouble ejaculating. He thinks that he is able to do it several times in a day, but somedays (like Monday) he won't do it at all. Has anyone had any confirmed success with any supplements that have helped output?

When you say he's had "trouble ejaculating", do you mean he has had difficulty maintaining an erection? :flower:

My OH is 38 and I know that with him, much of how his libido is psychological.
Which is why I have kept my ttc technological operation to myself, 
and let him remain in the NTNP category :)
If my OH knew that my FF gospel was telling me to :sex: as I was in my most fertile time and then ... after the 2ww there was only Aunt Flow and no pg ... I'm pretty sure my OH would attribute it to his age, or something about his 'performance'. And this would then cause subsequent problems the next 'BD'.
Funny men:awww:

On supplements:
There is a product in Australia called Horny Goat Weed, 
I'm not sure how successful it is though :shrug:
What about viagra?


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Fertility Friend ...
> sometimes it's just about having an *interactive android*
> to give you feedback on your obsessions ...
> plus FF always listens!
> Even if we don't agree with it's forecasted 'advice' :haha:
> 
> Interactive android??? On the receiving end of my FF chart I have a team of highly specialized scientists, all experts in their field continually analyzing the data that a I keep drip feeding in throughout the day. They all have pictures of me and DH on their desks and talk warmly about us in the staff room. When they go home to their wives and husbands they root for us over the dinner table and send us positive baby vibes every night before bed.
> My subscription money pays their wages.
> :flower:Click to expand...

:haha:
When we get our BFPs we'll pay them a bonus!


----------



## GirlBlue

Ambree said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> On supplements:
> There is a product in Australia called Horny Goat Weed,
> I'm not sure how successful it is though :shrug:
> What about viagra?
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Horny Goat Weed....that's funny. I can just imagine showing that bottle to DH and his response.
> 
> Well....for the most part he can maintain...though occasionally he'll lose it. He has also suggested that he get Viagra but docs said no. So...we've been thinking that he needed to increase his regular activity. We are working up to every other day instead of just everyday on weekends. But somewhere around day 5 he could not ejaculate anymore. Is that normal? He seems to think its not. I kind of think he might need to rest and regroup a couple of days. Sorry to be graphic, but I personally can reach a point where my body is like give it a rest for a couple of days.Click to expand...


----------



## Ambree

Kaleido said:


> Well as I expected the old witch got me today... but i'm happy to now be on to the next cycle!! I will be taking epo and bc i am really ttc in a small time frame due to the constraints of the business i own, I also took the plunge and got the clearblue fertility monitor.. SO.. hopefully this will be my month!! :)

ugh .. bummer that Aunt Flow insisted on visiting :hugs2:

But there's nothing like a new cycle
and new artillery to rev you up and get you going for the next round of ttc :ninja:

I have time line and hemisphere constraints,
so I am using charting, two OPKs ...
and may even read up on some specialised baby making positions :blush:


----------



## GirlBlue

SOrry the witch got you Kaleido! But yes, on to a new cycle with new possibilities and better armor!


----------



## flangel813

GirlBlue said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I don't know about any supplements. Quite often it's just psychological. Maybe he's just under pressure because of TTC. If it persists, I'd ask a doctor.
> 
> As far as friends go, I haven't met anyone at work who I actually hang out with. Right now I work mostly for benefits (good insurance, etc) and to have the bills paid while I'm working on another Master's. I pretty much, again, share no interests with my co-workers.
> 
> Thanks...yeah, I'm not sure what's going on. Part of me thinks he's getting older and not wanting to admit it. even before we were TTC he had trouble making multiple deposits in one night. I could care less, but he seems to think that's normal and is on a mission to prove he can do it. (I don't get men). I have def been of the opinion that if he's tired or its been less than 24 hrs. he won't really be able to. I was just wondering if folks had similar experience.
> 
> Funny...I'm in the same boat with friends. Moved to WI 6 years ago and still don't have good friends who I can go out with or just call and talk too. All those folks live far away. It's really hard to connect. It's not that I don't like the friends I have, its just that I'm not very close to any of them. It got better once I went to school. I just keep reminding myself that I didn't move to WI to get a B.F. degree "best friend degree."Click to expand...

My OH is almost 2 years younger than me and he has never made more than one deposit in one night. His libido is not as high as mine and sometime he doesn't finish at all. When we're doing the baby dance we try to :sex: every night during "magic" week and he doesn't finish every time but usually it's pretty close to every time. We figure this way the :spermy: have a chance to build up so we don't stress about it.


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> On supplements:
> There is a product in Australia called Horny Goat Weed,
> I'm not sure how successful it is though :shrug:
> What about viagra?
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Horny Goat Weed....that's funny. I can just imagine showing that bottle to DH and his response.
> 
> Well....for the most part he can maintain...though occasionally he'll lose it. He has also suggested that he get Viagra but docs said no. *So...we've been thinking that he needed to increase his regular activity. We are working up to every other day instead of just everyday on weekends. But somewhere around day 5 he could not ejaculate anymore. Is that normal? *He seems to think its not. I kind of think he might need to rest and regroup a couple of days. Sorry to be graphic, but I personally can reach a point where my body is like give it a rest for a couple of days.Click to expand...
> 
> I think so, :sex: shouldn't be like a gym routine :flower:
> 
> How about https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gif just once a night every second night when you're in you're fertile phase, and/or when you know you're ovulating, just once a night.
> (once is okay and is totally normal :))
> And when you're in the 2ww or know you're not in you're fertile phase,
> leaving doing the BD, to spontaneity or whenever, whomever feels like it?
> 
> Horny Goat Weed :haha:
> (apparently it works lol)
> https://www.healthyaction.com.au/horny-goat-weed.html?gclid=CKXfh42HxqoCFUMD4godiy-6zwClick to expand...


----------



## GirlBlue

Flangel and Ambree...

That's what I would think. Mr. Stamina over here thinks that sex is supposed to be a gym routine. He's ok with not depositing, which in honesty is not often. What prompted him to look into viagra was the times when he would lose it or not get completely erect, which again was not all that frequent. He's been afraid his guys aren't up to the challenge. I pray for his sake they were this cycle. The male ego is too fragile. Lord have mercy on us all. If he brings it up I'll suggest the horny goat supplement. Thx ladies!


----------



## GirlBlue

I'm actually feeling pretty encouraged right about now. So I figure, I have to remember that regardless of how my window might have ended, we did get 4 solid days of BD in. And even if I OV on Monday (rather than Sat or Sun) I had BD that Sunday. So we didn't do too bad. That being said, I'm celebrating the small victory of having isolated a window for OV, even if we didn't successfully execute to the fullest. Here's to this month or next!


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> Flangel and Ambree...
> That's what I would think. Mr. Stamina over here thinks that sex is supposed to be a gym routine. He's ok with not depositing, which in honesty is not often. What prompted him to look into viagra was the times when he would lose it or not get completely erect, which again was not all that frequent. He's been afraid his guys aren't up to the challenge. I pray for his sake they were this cycle. *The male ego is too fragile. Lord have mercy on us all*. If he brings it up I'll suggest the horny goat supplement. Thx ladies!

Indeed lol




GirlBlue said:


> I'm actually feeling pretty encouraged right about now. So I figure, I have to remember that regardless of how my window might have ended, we did get 4 solid days of BD in. And even if I OV on Monday (rather than Sat or Sun) I had BD that Sunday. So we didn't do too bad. That being said, I'm celebrating the small victory of having isolated a window for OV, even if we didn't successfully execute to the fullest. Here's to this month or next!

I reckon that sounds like a pretty good prospectus for a BFP this month!
You never know, falling Winnie the Pooh, may just land on his feet :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

I'd really say it's all psychological. I already said we had similar issues during the first month of TTC. It's gone now and I just sometimes don't quite update him accurately when it comes to all the temping, tracking, etc.

As far as the positive OPK test lines go... I thought I'd never figure it out, but once I saw the positive line, I just knew it was positive. I don't know how to explain it any better, but I'll do my best to find the link to a picture I once posted with one of my tests in it.

My right ovary area has been stabbing me in a weird way that I don't and wouldn't normally associate with my period/PMS issues. But it also feels stupid to get my hopes up for what's likely nothing.

Anyway, I go look for that picture. It has to be somewhere...


----------



## Jazavac

Here it is. This is one of those where test line is actually darker than the control line. I get only those when it's positive. Anything else, that is not darker, actually looks more than obviously lighter than the control one.

https://i.imgur.com/O3PQY.jpg


----------



## Ambree

That's a clear postitive Jazavac! :thumbup:

My gripe with POAS OPKs is that not all positives are like that :shrug:
but I guess it takes at least one cycle of 'practise' to know what to look for :)


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, guess what i got a +opk on the POAS at cd 15. it is the closest thing to +opk that i have ever seen so tonight we gotta get busy. We were doing the SMEP but last night we missed it due to:sleep:
Full of regrets now :dohh:

i am learning lots reading through everyones threads. so much happens in the space of 24 hrs i love it:happydance:


----------



## aleja

flangel813 said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I don't know about any supplements. Quite often it's just psychological. Maybe he's just under pressure because of TTC. If it persists, I'd ask a doctor.
> 
> As far as friends go, I haven't met anyone at work who I actually hang out with. Right now I work mostly for benefits (good insurance, etc) and to have the bills paid while I'm working on another Master's. I pretty much, again, share no interests with my co-workers.
> 
> Thanks...yeah, I'm not sure what's going on. Part of me thinks he's getting older and not wanting to admit it. even before we were TTC he had trouble making multiple deposits in one night. I could care less, but he seems to think that's normal and is on a mission to prove he can do it. (I don't get men). I have def been of the opinion that if he's tired or its been less than 24 hrs. he won't really be able to. I was just wondering if folks had similar experience.
> 
> Funny...I'm in the same boat with friends. Moved to WI 6 years ago and still don't have good friends who I can go out with or just call and talk too. All those folks live far away. It's really hard to connect. It's not that I don't like the friends I have, its just that I'm not very close to any of them. It got better once I went to school. I just keep reminding myself that I didn't move to WI to get a B.F. degree "best friend degree."Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is almost 2 years younger than me and he has never made more than one deposit in one night. His libido is not as high as mine and sometime he doesn't finish at all. When we're doing the baby dance we try to :sex: every night during "magic" week and he doesn't finish every time but usually it's pretty close to every time. We figure this way the :spermy: have a chance to build up so we don't stress about it.Click to expand...

hi ladies, my oh sometimes has the same problemo, sometimes not being able to close the deal during a busy BD week. i think it is stress and pressure related. I guess if we feel the pressure to get that BFP i imagine that the boys also feel that pressure for their soldiers to get the job done:spermy:

I think my oh is catching on that i am getting a bit obsessed so i have to tone it down a bit. For example today he gets home from a long day at work and im like :
"Hi babes, We gotta BD (I didn't exactly use that term !) tonight and over the next few days as im ovulating". 
His response: "why can't your cycle fall on the weeks i have late starts at work??!!":dohh:

With this type of pressure im not surprised he (and others, it seems) have some trouble sometimes. Poor things :haha:


----------



## aleja

Ambree said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> With all the thie possibilities that come to mind when we talk about _what all can go wrong scenarios_, I'd worry the least about short lutheal phase, aka progesterone deficiency. That one's reasonably easy to figure out and then fix, too.
> 
> 
> 
> aleja said:
> 
> how about dancing classes, or an art or theatre group? It might get easier when you have a baby if you join a mum's group or other ladies in the park
> 
> I've tried different groups and classes and people I saw there are not people I could be friends with. They're either way too young, or way too old. On top of that, we share no interests (other than, I guess, the class we're all attending). *It'll be interesting finding mothers in the park. Mostly because there are no mothers in parks.* :haha:* Because it seems the American culture bans people from the streets and keeps them inside. Nobody walks. Nobody spends time outdoors, unless it's a picnic (or fishing here where I live).* But maybe there is hope. I guess I need to somehow get pregnant, too.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Jazavac your commentary and social observations crack me up!
> :laugh2:Click to expand...

Agreed! and Jazavac your FF staring is hilarious. Your Dh is right of course, it ain't going to make you or any of us preggers otherwise we would be well and truly knocked up (or knocked out, more like it) by now:haha:


----------



## aleja

Coconuts said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure if you are similar but a longer cycle really bugs me. my longest was 39 days and it was a killer as i thought i was pn.
> I think I am like you and OV later - i think about Cd19 or something. Hopefully the OPKs will help clarify this. Today another negative (with a faint control line) at Cd 14....feeling impatient
> 
> My cycles are an average of 33 days. Only 5 days longer than 'text book' 28 days but with an LP of about 10 days it makes my O day about 8 days later than the 'normal' CD14.
> I go out of my mind waiting to O. I'm in the 'anytime now phase' absessivly checking CM / CP and now OPKs. :wacko:
> My longest cycle within normal range was 36 days and I had another of only 27! Talk about varying cycles! Last Aug I had a 50 something day cycle which is why I started keeping track of things then in Feb this year starting charting in preparation for a July 2nd TTC launch!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm with you on the impatients. It only really amounts to another week but feels like an extra 7 weeks when I think about the distance between start and finish.
> I'm hoping Agnus Castus will shorten and lengthen things into a more 4 week time frame. It's in the post :thumbup:
> :dust:
> Hope you get that pos OPK soon
> xClick to expand...

50 day cycle! wow that is long. and i was dumbfounded with 39 days. Did u come off the pill just before this? i really shouldn't complain as i know there is ladies out there with cycles which last months so i really have to be grateful for a measly 33 days in the scheme of things.

Hang in there coconuts the positive will come. :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

:haha: aleja

I sure will get knocked out eventually. 


I do have a question, though. If my CM/temp/OPK are interpreted separately, which one, exactly, is the one to trust? Here's the info from my chart interpretation:



> Your Cycle Summary
> You are 10 days past ovulation (DPO). You are now in the phase of your cycle where implantation may occur. Although implantation may be visible on the chart (triphasic pattern, dip and/or spotting) it is not always visible even on pregnancy charts. Since it is generally too early to test yet please make sure to visit our forums and chat with other users. It really helps. More...
> Fertility Sign Interpretation
> Temperature: Ovulation Detected on Cycle Day 13
> Cervical Fluid: Your cervical fluid pattern indicates that you may have ovulated between Cycle Day 15 and Cycle Day 17. A temperature rise should occur to confirm it. Note that it is possible to have several patches of fertile cervical fluid (egg white or very watery) in the same cycle.
> Ovulation Tests: Your positive OPK on Cycle Day 14 does not seem to confirm your temperature pattern. The OPK positive result usually occurs before the temperature rise.
> Data Check
> Data Interpretation
> Time: One or more temperatures have been taken at an earlier or later time than usual. This may make your chart harder to analyze (jaggy chart, "Rocky Mountains" shape). For the best interpretation, try to take your temperature at the same time every morning.
> Temperature
> Fluctuations: Ok. Your temperature seems to fluctuate in normal limits.
> Luteal Phase: Your luteal phase seems to have a normal length.

Am I not 10 dpo actually? 

I wish I was in Croatia. I'd have no doubts there because our healthcare system actually lets you see the doctor and get some test done. So they do a series of ultrasound scans if in doubt (like, they would in my case with no questions asked, since my AMH level is bad and it's pretty important to determine whether or not I am properly functioning otherwise). So they scan, look and pinpoint ovulation. Here I'll only get my antral follicles counted when I go in to get my day 2 (3?) tests done. If I get my period, of course.

So, yeah. I am kind of hopeful again, at least a little bit. The temp spiked back up today, after a dip it took yesterday and after all the stabby weirdness I felt in my feminine area last night. The chart is in the signature, if anyone else is an addict. :haha:


----------



## aleja

hi jazavac i wish i could help you buddy but i was reading the interpretation and looking at your chart and i may as well be reading it in french.:blush:
to me it looks like the dpo10 is right though. 

Hang in there don't let FF knock you out. its still early days so its not surprising that you are getting a negative. by the weekend it may be a completely different story and the ttc madness will be over for you:hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jazavac said:


> :haha: aleja
> 
> I sure will get knocked out eventually.
> 
> 
> I do have a question, though. If my CM/temp/OPK are interpreted separately, which one, exactly, is the one to trust? Here's the info from my chart interpretation:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Cycle Summary
> You are 10 days past ovulation (DPO). You are now in the phase of your cycle where implantation may occur. Although implantation may be visible on the chart (triphasic pattern, dip and/or spotting) it is not always visible even on pregnancy charts. Since it is generally too early to test yet please make sure to visit our forums and chat with other users. It really helps. More...
> Fertility Sign Interpretation
> Temperature: Ovulation Detected on Cycle Day 13
> Cervical Fluid: Your cervical fluid pattern indicates that you may have ovulated between Cycle Day 15 and Cycle Day 17. A temperature rise should occur to confirm it. Note that it is possible to have several patches of fertile cervical fluid (egg white or very watery) in the same cycle.
> Ovulation Tests: Your positive OPK on Cycle Day 14 does not seem to confirm your temperature pattern. The OPK positive result usually occurs before the temperature rise.
> Data Check
> Data Interpretation
> Time: One or more temperatures have been taken at an earlier or later time than usual. This may make your chart harder to analyze (jaggy chart, "Rocky Mountains" shape). For the best interpretation, try to take your temperature at the same time every morning.
> Temperature
> Fluctuations: Ok. Your temperature seems to fluctuate in normal limits.
> Luteal Phase: Your luteal phase seems to have a normal length.
> 
> Am I not 10 dpo actually?
> 
> I wish I was in Croatia. I'd have no doubts there because our healthcare system actually lets you see the doctor and get some test done. So they do a series of ultrasound scans if in doubt (like, they would in my case with no questions asked, since my AMH level is bad and it's pretty important to determine whether or not I am properly functioning otherwise). So they scan, look and pinpoint ovulation. Here I'll only get my antral follicles counted when I go in to get my day 2 (3?) tests done. If I get my period, of course.
> 
> So, yeah. I am kind of hopeful again, at least a little bit. The temp spiked back up today, after a dip it took yesterday and after all the stabby weirdness I felt in my feminine area last night. The chart is in the signature, if anyone else is an addict. :haha:Click to expand...


Hey Java,
FX crossed for you girl! Chart is looking good! I'm feeling a little more hopeful this morning as well! Boobs feels weird and stabby pains too :shrug:

:af: When are you testing again?


----------



## DHime

I am still trying to figure out why I would have a 32 day cycle wit only 2 days of AF.
Anyone know what 2 day AF means?


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> flangel813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I don't know about any supplements. Quite often it's just psychological. Maybe he's just under pressure because of TTC. If it persists, I'd ask a doctor.
> 
> As far as friends go, I haven't met anyone at work who I actually hang out with. Right now I work mostly for benefits (good insurance, etc) and to have the bills paid while I'm working on another Master's. I pretty much, again, share no interests with my co-workers.
> 
> Thanks...yeah, I'm not sure what's going on. Part of me thinks he's getting older and not wanting to admit it. even before we were TTC he had trouble making multiple deposits in one night. I could care less, but he seems to think that's normal and is on a mission to prove he can do it. (I don't get men). I have def been of the opinion that if he's tired or its been less than 24 hrs. he won't really be able to. I was just wondering if folks had similar experience.
> 
> Funny...I'm in the same boat with friends. Moved to WI 6 years ago and still don't have good friends who I can go out with or just call and talk too. All those folks live far away. It's really hard to connect. It's not that I don't like the friends I have, its just that I'm not very close to any of them. It got better once I went to school. I just keep reminding myself that I didn't move to WI to get a B.F. degree "best friend degree."Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is almost 2 years younger than me and he has never made more than one deposit in one night. His libido is not as high as mine and sometime he doesn't finish at all. When we're doing the baby dance we try to :sex: every night during "magic" week and he doesn't finish every time but usually it's pretty close to every time. We figure this way the :spermy: have a chance to build up so we don't stress about it.Click to expand...
> 
> hi ladies, my oh sometimes has the same problemo, sometimes not being able to close the deal during a busy BD week. i think it is stress and pressure related. I guess if we feel the pressure to get that BFP i imagine that the boys also feel that pressure for their soldiers to get the job done:spermy:
> 
> I think my oh is catching on that i am getting a bit obsessed so i have to tone it down a bit. For example today he gets home from a long day at work and im like :
> "Hi babes, We gotta BD (I didn't exactly use that term !) tonight and over the next few days as im ovulating".
> His response: "why can't your cycle fall on the weeks i have late starts at work??!!":dohh:
> 
> With this type of pressure im not surprised he (and others, it seems) have some trouble sometimes. Poor things :haha:Click to expand...


WOW - I didn't realize the guys had so much pressure... 
New way to look at it. Hearing this makes me feel very lucky. 
My DH is 9 years younger so forunately, he doesn't have a problem making deposits until we hit the 4 or more in a day point. Once he hits the 8th round, he is on empty though. We are reducing the it down to 1 or 2 to increase potency. Problem I am facing now is UTI's from laying down for too long after


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> I'd really say it's all psychological. I already said we had similar issues during the first month of TTC. It's gone now and I just sometimes don't quite update him accurately when it comes to all the temping, tracking, etc.
> 
> As far as the positive OPK test lines go... I thought I'd never figure it out, but once I saw the positive line, I just knew it was positive. I don't know how to explain it any better, but I'll do my best to find the link to a picture I once posted with one of my tests in it.
> 
> My right ovary area has been stabbing me in a weird way that I don't and wouldn't normally associate with my period/PMS issues. But it also feels stupid to get my hopes up for what's likely nothing.
> 
> Anyway, I go look for that picture. It has to be somewhere...

Hang in there! :dust:


----------



## Ambree

DHime said:


> I am still trying to figure out why I would have a 32 day cycle wit only 2 days of AF.
> Anyone know what 2 day AF means?

Do you mean you have your period for two days, and your cycle is 32 days?
If so, it just means that you either ovulate late, and have a long FP
or ovulate early and have a long LP.
???


----------



## Ambree

DHime said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flangel813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I don't know about any supplements. Quite often it's just psychological. Maybe he's just under pressure because of TTC. If it persists, I'd ask a doctor.
> 
> As far as friends go, I haven't met anyone at work who I actually hang out with. Right now I work mostly for benefits (good insurance, etc) and to have the bills paid while I'm working on another Master's. I pretty much, again, share no interests with my co-workers.
> 
> Thanks...yeah, I'm not sure what's going on. Part of me thinks he's getting older and not wanting to admit it. even before we were TTC he had trouble making multiple deposits in one night. I could care less, but he seems to think that's normal and is on a mission to prove he can do it. (I don't get men). I have def been of the opinion that if he's tired or its been less than 24 hrs. he won't really be able to. I was just wondering if folks had similar experience.
> 
> Funny...I'm in the same boat with friends. Moved to WI 6 years ago and still don't have good friends who I can go out with or just call and talk too. All those folks live far away. It's really hard to connect. It's not that I don't like the friends I have, its just that I'm not very close to any of them. It got better once I went to school. I just keep reminding myself that I didn't move to WI to get a B.F. degree "best friend degree."Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is almost 2 years younger than me and he has never made more than one deposit in one night. His libido is not as high as mine and sometime he doesn't finish at all. When we're doing the baby dance we try to :sex: every night during "magic" week and he doesn't finish every time but usually it's pretty close to every time. We figure this way the :spermy: have a chance to build up so we don't stress about it.Click to expand...
> 
> hi ladies, my oh sometimes has the same problemo, sometimes not being able to close the deal during a busy BD week. i think it is stress and pressure related. I guess if we feel the pressure to get that BFP i imagine that the boys also feel that pressure for their soldiers to get the job done:spermy:
> 
> I think my oh is catching on that i am getting a bit obsessed so i have to tone it down a bit. For example today he gets home from a long day at work and im like :
> "Hi babes, We gotta BD (I didn't exactly use that term !) tonight and over the next few days as im ovulating".
> His response: "why can't your cycle fall on the weeks i have late starts at work??!!":dohh:
> 
> With this type of pressure im not surprised he (and others, it seems) have some trouble sometimes. Poor things :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW - I didn't realize the guys had so much pressure...
> New way to look at it. Hearing this makes me feel very lucky.
> My DH is 9 years younger so forunately, he doesn't have a problem making deposits until we hit the 4 or more in a day point. Once he hits the 8th round, he is on empty though. We are reducing the it down to 1 or 2 to increase potency. Problem I am facing now is UTI's from laying down for too long afterClick to expand...

gawd I'm feeling like an old fuddy duddy :paper:
all this talk of multiple BDs per night ...
when my OH first see each other we might have a round of two or three ..
but by the next day we settle into each others company and :kiss: & :hugs:
and :sex:once a day or once every second day.
Except!
this September, when FF tells me to go for it 
OH will be getting a visitor in the shower :happydance:
and all his other favorite things ...
he thinks he cant BD every day, but I know he can ...
I guess I will have to show him :mrgreen:


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> hi ladies, guess what i got a +opk on the POAS at cd 15. it is the closest thing to +opk that i have ever seen so tonight we gotta get busy. We were doing the SMEP but last night we missed it due to:sleep:
> Full of regrets now :dohh:
> 
> i am learning lots reading through everyones threads. so much happens in the space of 24 hrs i love it:happydance:

you go girl!!!
:happydance:
:sex:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> :haha: aleja
> 
> I sure will get knocked out eventually.
> 
> 
> I do have a question, though. If my CM/temp/OPK are interpreted separately, which one, exactly, is the one to trust? Here's the info from my chart interpretation:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Cycle Summary
> You are 10 days past ovulation (DPO). You are now in the phase of your cycle where implantation may occur. Although implantation may be visible on the chart (triphasic pattern, dip and/or spotting) it is not always visible even on pregnancy charts. Since it is generally too early to test yet please make sure to visit our forums and chat with other users. It really helps. More...
> Fertility Sign Interpretation
> Temperature: Ovulation Detected on Cycle Day 13
> Cervical Fluid: Your cervical fluid pattern indicates that you may have ovulated between Cycle Day 15 and Cycle Day 17. A temperature rise should occur to confirm it. Note that it is possible to have several patches of fertile cervical fluid (egg white or very watery) in the same cycle.
> Ovulation Tests: Your positive OPK on Cycle Day 14 does not seem to confirm your temperature pattern. The OPK positive result usually occurs before the temperature rise.
> Data Check
> Data Interpretation
> Time: One or more temperatures have been taken at an earlier or later time than usual. This may make your chart harder to analyze (jaggy chart, "Rocky Mountains" shape). For the best interpretation, try to take your temperature at the same time every morning.
> Temperature
> Fluctuations: Ok. Your temperature seems to fluctuate in normal limits.
> Luteal Phase: Your luteal phase seems to have a normal length.
> 
> *Am I not 10 dpo actually?
> *Click to expand...


I think you ovulated CD 16 :flower:
So you would only be 7dpo.
[Change your Ovulation detection to OPK (you can change it back to Advanced and will not lose any data.)
and you will see how your cycle looks with Ov at this later date.]


----------



## Jazavac

Why do you think it was 16, then? If it's the temp, and the temp is by no means my own interpretation of something, then FF is right not just this, but both months. If it's OPK, then... it's day 14, likely. If it's CM... well, I wouldn't care about CM that much because that one I am never sure of and never will be. It's just my own self, giving names to things I dig up. :haha:

My husband is five years younger than I am, I forgot to say. And we limit our activities to once a day, and not even every day, for the most part. Except for when FF screams at us.


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Why do you think it was 16, then? If it's the temp, and the temp is by no means my own interpretation of something, then FF is right not just this, but both months. If it's OPK, then... it's day 14, likely. If it's CM... well, I wouldn't care about CM that much because that one I am never sure of and never will be. It's just my own self, giving names to things I dig up. :haha:
> 
> My husband is five years younger than I am, I forgot to say. And we limit our activities to once a day, and not even every day, for the most part. Except for when FF screams at us.

I think it is CD16, because of your OPKs, and then your temp pattern and then your CM.
The OPK+ (LH surge) is is always _before_ ovulation, yet you have a OPK+ after ovulation. Also the temp rise on CD 13 is not sustained, but the temp rise on CD 16 is.

FF interprets your data using a set of algorithms/preferences, and the 'set' it applies to your data depends on your user settings. ie: advanced, OPK overide etc
There can be a lot of variability in BBTs interpretation and as you have very definite OPK+ results, I think you should use the Ov prediction method that has the least margin of error - ie your OPKs.
All your other signs (CM, second temp rise), fall into a more typical pattern, when you move the ovulation date to your OPK+ date :flower:


----------



## GirlBlue

DHime said:


> Did you say 4 or more in one day? 8th round? That is insanity....LOL...you go girl!!! Forget the UTI, I wouldn't be able to walk. I'd have to take epsom salt baths in between rounds just to maintain. :haha:


----------



## DHime

Ambree said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I am still trying to figure out why I would have a 32 day cycle wit only 2 days of AF.
> Anyone know what 2 day AF means?
> 
> Do you mean you have your period for two days, and your cycle is 32 days?
> If so, it just means that you either ovulate late, and have a long FP
> or ovulate early and have a long LP.
> ???Click to expand...

what exactly is a luetial phase?


----------



## DHime

GirlBlue said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> Did you say 4 or more in one day? 8th round? That is insanity....LOL...you go girl!!! Forget the UTI, I wouldn't be able to walk. I'd have to take epsom salt baths in between rounds just to maintain. :haha:
> 
> It can be a bit much sometimes but after 4 years, I am used to it. Yes, epsome salt is my friend. LOL :winkwink:
> The worst was the days I lost count.. Yes, you can do that. :happydance:
> Imagine my suprise when we didn't get PG the first month.:shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## GirlBlue

DHime said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> Did you say 4 or more in one day? 8th round? That is insanity....LOL...you go girl!!! Forget the UTI, I wouldn't be able to walk. I'd have to take epsom salt baths in between rounds just to maintain. :haha:
> 
> It can be a bit much sometimes but after 4 years, I am used to it. Yes, epsome salt is my friend. LOL :winkwink:
> The worst was the days I lost count.. Yes, you can do that. :happydance:
> *Imagine my suprise when we didn't get PG the first month.*Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my...I bet. 2x a day is a bit much for me....wow. I feel like such a wimp now. LOLClick to expand...


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Why do you think it was 16, then? If it's the temp, and the temp is by no means my own interpretation of something, then FF is right not just this, but both months. If it's OPK, then... it's day 14, likely. If it's CM... well, I wouldn't care about CM that much because that one I am never sure of and never will be. It's just my own self, giving names to things I dig up. :haha:
> 
> My husband is five years younger than I am, I forgot to say. And we limit our activities to once a day, and not even every day, for the most part. Except for when FF screams at us.
> 
> I think it is CD16, because of your OPKs, and then your temp pattern and then your CM.
> The OPK+ (LH surge) is is always _before_ ovulation, yet you have a OPK+ after ovulation. Also the temp rise on CD 13 is not sustained, but the temp rise on CD 16 is.
> 
> FF interprets your data using a set of algorithms/preferences, and the 'set' it applies to your data depends on your user settings. ie: advanced, OPK overide etc
> There can be a lot of variability in BBTs interpretation and as you have very definite OPK+ results, I think you should use the Ov prediction method that has the least margin of error - ie your OPKs.
> All your other signs (CM, second temp rise), fall into a more typical pattern, when you move the ovulation date to your OPK+ date :flower:Click to expand...

If it's on the 16th, then we most definitely didn't get pregnant this month. No sexual activity to cover that date at all. Ohwell.

I guess for now I will end up believing FF was somehow right. :haha:


----------



## GirlBlue

Ambree said:


> reckon that sounds like a pretty good prospectus for a BFP this month!
> You never know, falling Winnie the Pooh, may just land on his feet :thumbup:

[/B]

Thanks! I hope so. I'm in a good place today. Not symptom spotting. Focusing on supporting others in the TWW and recognizing that it's not the end of the world if it doesn't happen for us this month (even if I'm really prayerful it does). Trying to remember that AF symptoms are exactly the same and at the very least I cannot stop my life every 2weeks for something that has happened every month since I was 11. I have after all been having most of these same symptoms for 21 years. LOL. Kinda funny when you think about how after all this time I now choose to be totally incapacitated and hyper aware of every twinge. 

Plus, I had a sinus thing going on yesterday and part of today which is both slowing me down and making me nauseous. Can you tell I am deflecting? All my BFP "symptoms" I tell myself are AF and sinuses...it's reverse psychology and I have sunk so low as to trick myself to keep myself from testing. :rofl:


----------



## DHime

Thanks! I hope so. I'm in a good place today. Not symptom spotting. Focusing on supporting others in the TWW and recognizing that it's not the end of the world if it doesn't happen for us this month (even if I'm really prayerful it does). Trying to remember that AF symptoms are exactly the same and at the very least I cannot stop my life every 2weeks for something that has happened every month since I was 11. I have after all been having most of these same symptoms for 21 years. LOL. Kinda funny when you think about how after all this time I now choose to be totally incapacitated and hyper aware of every twinge. 

Plus, I had a sinus thing going on yesterday and part of today which is both slowing me down and making me nauseous. Can you tell I am deflecting? All my BFP "symptoms" I tell myself are AF and sinuses...it's reverse psychology and I have sunk so low as to trick myself to keep myself from testing. :rofl:[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean. My bbs are sore and I start thinking, "ooohhh should I test???"
If the dh hears me say they are sore, he even says it out loud. "you think you're pg?" He looks so hopefull and I can only remind him that bbs get sore if you eat too much salt. Who can tell till AF... :coffee:


----------



## Jazavac

I am still studying my charts and wondering what are all those things trying to tell me. Hmm. 

Ambree, if you look at my previous month, cycle from June 24, or whatever it was, it shows pretty much the same (in)consistency as this month. So it's confusing. My temp patterns look really good, but if I were to listen to OPKs, then they're weird. CM I wouldn't rely on, like I said, because I am absolutely UNSURE I know what I am doing. Maybe I need a better thermometer. Or maybe I do have all kinds of messed up hormones.

I'd prefer to keep my O on day 13, so I hope FF is in fact accurate. If it's on day 16-ish, then I have a short LP and that's not good at all. 

Argh.

It just can't have been the 16th. We did not get that one covered, argggggggggh.


----------



## GirlBlue

Jazavac said:


> I am still studying my charts and wondering what are all those things trying to tell me. Hmm.
> 
> Ambree, if you look at my previous month, cycle from June 24, or whatever it was, it shows pretty much the same (in)consistency as this month. So it's confusing. My temp patterns look really good, but if I were to listen to OPKs, then they're weird. CM I wouldn't rely on, like I said, because I am absolutely UNSURE I know what I am doing. Maybe I need a better thermometer. Or maybe I do have all kinds of messed up hormones.
> 
> I'd prefer to keep my O on day 13, so I hope FF is in fact accurate. If it's on day 16-ish, then I have a short LP and that's not good at all.
> 
> Argh.
> 
> It just can't have been the 16th. We did not get that one covered, argggggggggh.

Well, I hope it works out. I have definitely been there. BD every day except the day that I actually OV'd. So disappointing, but tbh you never know. You could be worrying yourself over nothing.:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I wish I'd know, though. With my bad AMH count and all, wasting a cycle could, unfortunately, be crucial. :/

With two weird things like this, my temp and OPKs not being synchronized at all, it's going to be a mess. Bleeh.

I really wish, when it comes to this, that I was still in Croatia. By now, I would have known exactly when I ovulate, what my insides look like at any given time pretty much and I'd have all my hormones checked, too. Here they just spoon feed me every once in a while and do really, really, really selective checkups.

Meanwhile, I play all kinds of lottery, I guess.


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> I am still studying my charts and wondering what are all those things trying to tell me. Hmm.
> 
> Ambree, if you look at my previous month, cycle from June 24, or whatever it was, it shows pretty much the same (in)consistency as this month. So it's confusing. My temp patterns look really good, but if I were to listen to OPKs, then they're weird. CM I wouldn't rely on, like I said, because I am absolutely UNSURE I know what I am doing. Maybe I need a better thermometer. Or maybe I do have all kinds of messed up hormones.
> 
> I'd prefer to keep my O on day 13, so I hope FF is in fact accurate. If it's on day 16-ish, then I have a short LP and that's not good at all.
> 
> Argh.
> 
> It just can't have been the 16th. We did not get that one covered, argggggggggh.

sorry I was tired last night -
From your July chart:
I think you ovulated on CD16, _maybe _CD15.
and from your June chart:
CD13 or CD14

*BUT it depends on:*

Is your second OPK+, as dark as your first OPK+?
What time to you take your BBT?
What time do you OPK?


----------



## Ambree

This may be helpful :flower:

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#4

_*11. I chart my fertility. My chart and my OPK disagree. Which is right?*_ All forms of charting are accurate to within +/- 3 days. Though we use terms like "days past ovulation," we really cannot pinpoint the day of ovulation. In rare cases, it's even possible to have all the signs of ovulation without having popped an egg. It is also possible to have a positive OPK and then fail to ovulate (see FAQ 9.)  Additionally, a positive OPK indicates that ovulation will likely occur in the next 12-36 hours, so it really gives you only a "window" of ovulation, and not an exact day. (The only 100% positive way to know ovulation occurred is to get pregnant! Some women undergo ultrasound to monitor their follicles for fertility treatments, but even this can be flawed. It depends on the skill of the doctor/technician to perform and interpret the ultrasound. I have heard from a couple women who were told, after ultrasound monitoring, that they did _not_ ovulate-- and went on to get pregnant that month!)​ Anyway, using the widest margin of error, an OPK may be positive 1.5 days prior to actual ovulation, and temps and/or cervical mucus may not reflect ovulation for a full 3 days after that, therefore leaving a window of 4.5 days between a positive OPK and an ovulatory-looking chart. In this scenario, both the OPK and fertility charting are working the way they're supposed to! ​ Most often, any discrepancy between your positive OPK and your chart will be within a day or two, and that's fine. If your concern is choosing a day for pregnancy testing, assume you ovulated on the later day-- this way you won't test too early and risk a "false negative" (which occurs when a woman has conceived, but the embryo has not implanted or secreted enough pregnancy hormone to be detected by a pregnancy test.) ​ 
​


----------



## Ambree

flangel813 said:


> So this is the first month that I've had stopped writing down my temps in ff. I've had a cold in the last week plus have been waking up every other morning freezing or hot. I am solely going to rely on CM and CB Fertility Monitor. Plus I have a good idea of when O day is - CD16ish. I'm feeling pretty optimistic for once, DH has finally scheduled his SA for Thursday - woohoo! That is the last step of the basic check - my stuff has come back normal so after this we will find out what the next step is. Making progress one step at a time...

How did the SA go? :flower:


----------



## Ambree

DHime said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I am still trying to figure out why I would have a 32 day cycle wit only 2 days of AF.
> Anyone know what 2 day AF means?
> 
> Do you mean you have your period for two days, and your cycle is 32 days?
> If so, it just means that you either ovulate late, and have a long FP
> or ovulate early and have a long LP.
> ???Click to expand...
> 
> what exactly is a luetial phase?Click to expand...

It is the number of days after ovulation until your next period 
:flow:
Here is a linky:

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/luteal-phase.shtml


----------



## flangel813

Ambree said:


> flangel813 said:
> 
> 
> So this is the first month that I've had stopped writing down my temps in ff. I've had a cold in the last week plus have been waking up every other morning freezing or hot. I am solely going to rely on CM and CB Fertility Monitor. Plus I have a good idea of when O day is - CD16ish. I'm feeling pretty optimistic for once, DH has finally scheduled his SA for Thursday - woohoo! That is the last step of the basic check - my stuff has come back normal so after this we will find out what the next step is. Making progress one step at a time...
> 
> How did the SA go? :flower:Click to expand...

He went and did the drop off today (of course he hit traffic on the way and thought he might not make it in time). They said they would have the results mailed to my doctor in 10 days but if we want them sooner we can call our doctor and have her request the results via phone and they would call her with the results in 3 to 4 days.

I am just glad it's done and checked off our list.


----------



## GirlBlue

Congrats Flangel! One more hurdle down!

Ambree, Can I just say...you are awesome. You have provided so much research on this thread. You're the best. :hugs:

AFM...I'm not symptom spotting per say...or at least I am trying not too. Only 3DPO so you can't really expect too much anyway.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Ladies!
The "SA" you are referring to is that sperm assessment or something? And if so, how long do you have to go through ttc before the doctor will recommend/refer you? 
p.s. I'm in Canada if that makes a difference. 
I have to say this thread has been really informative (Thanks Ambree) and encouraging (thanks EVERYONE).


----------



## flangel813

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hey Ladies!
> The "SA" you are referring to is that sperm assessment or something? And if so, how long do you have to go through ttc before the doctor will recommend/refer you?
> p.s. I'm in Canada if that makes a difference.
> I have to say this thread has been really informative (Thanks Ambree) and encouraging (thanks EVERYONE).

Yes it's semen analysis. My doctor recommended us to get this done along with my blood work. I guess usually most doctors approve it after a year but she had us go a little earlier since I've been off the pill so long (NTNP for almost 2 years) and as she put it because of my "age". Talk about a way to make you feel old.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Because of "your age"?? That's what scares me! Whenever I mention ttc and my age to family/friends they all say "you are still young and have tons of time" but hearing that a doctor thinks time is running out it is instant panic. But then there are people in their 40's that have no problems which gives me hope. 
I know we are able to (had a m/c in April) but it still plays on my mind that there is some defect because of the m/c. We technically are only month 2 of ttc so I guess I'll just see what happens over the next few months before I truly allow myself to be concerned. Of course, patience and sanity allowing.


----------



## flangel813

Yeah...I could just stare at her when she said that...I know 35 is around the corner but geez.

There is hope ladies...my coworker had a baby last year, he is 38 and his wife was 42 when their son was born.


----------



## Jazavac

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hey Ladies!
> The "SA" you are referring to is that sperm assessment or something? And if so, how long do you have to go through ttc before the doctor will recommend/refer you?
> p.s. I'm in Canada if that makes a difference.
> I have to say this thread has been really informative (Thanks Ambree) and encouraging (thanks EVERYONE).

We got it right away, before we even formally started TTC. It came along with my AMH bloodwork (after which we had to move onto other hormones, to rule out other disasters).


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree said:


> sorry I was tired last night -
> From your July chart:
> I think you ovulated on CD16, _maybe _CD15.
> and from your June chart:
> CD13 or CD14
> 
> *BUT it depends on:*
> 
> Is your second OPK+, as dark as your first OPK+?
> What time to you take your BBT?
> What time do you OPK?

Thanks, Ambree, that link really was informative.

Here are the answers to your questions:

My second and first OPK, both months (the positives, of course) were both the same - darker than the control line. I posted a picture of one of them yesterday here in the thread. All four pluses were clear positives. On the first plus day, both cycles, the plus was detected ONLY in the afternoon hours (after 5pm). The next day, both cycles, plus was there only in the AM, around 11. In the morning of day one and afternoon of day two, they turned out negative. So I guess my _surge day_ bleeds into a second day, simply by chance. All of my OPKs are usually done twice a day during what's supposedly a fertile window for me (7-11 am, depending on when I have a chance and then 5 - 6 pm as well; sometime of course more often, but those out of place results never show anything of significance). 

I always do my temp first thing in the morning, before I say a word or move anywhere (other than turning around to reach the thermometer). The time in the chart is set to 6:30, which is when I get up for work. I do it at that time on weekends, too. Of course, a few days out of a month happen at a different time, but usually within a one hour window. And it's pretty rare that I mess up.


----------



## flangel813

Jazavac said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> sorry I was tired last night -
> From your July chart:
> I think you ovulated on CD16, _maybe _CD15.
> and from your June chart:
> CD13 or CD14
> 
> *BUT it depends on:*
> 
> Is your second OPK+, as dark as your first OPK+?
> What time to you take your BBT?
> What time do you OPK?
> 
> Thanks, Ambree, that link really was informative.
> 
> Here are the answers to your questions:
> 
> My second and first OPK, both months (the positives, of course) were both the same - darker than the control line. I posted a picture of one of them yesterday here in the thread. All four pluses were clear positives. On the first plus day, both cycles, the plus was detected ONLY in the afternoon hours (after 5pm). The next day, both cycles, plus was there only in the AM, around 11. In the morning of day one and afternoon of day two, they turned out negative. So I guess my _surge day_ bleeds into a second day, simply by chance. All of my OPKs are usually done twice a day during what's supposedly a fertile window for me (7-11 am, depending on when I have a chance and then 5 - 6 pm as well; sometime of course more often, but those out of place results never show anything of significance).
> 
> I always do my temp first thing in the morning, before I say a word or move anywhere (other than turning around to reach the thermometer). The time in the chart is set to 6:30, which is when I get up for work. I do it at that time on weekends, too. Of course, a few days out of a month happen at a different time, but usually within a one hour window. And it's pretty rare that I mess up.Click to expand...

I've never had the POAS OPKs show up except after work around 5pm. I never got the really dark line tough...this info may be helpful.

Q: What is the best time of day to take the ovulation test?
Unlike pregnancy tests, morning (first morning urine) is not the best time to collect samples for ovulation tests, as LH is synthesized in your body early in the morning and will not appear in your urine until the afternoon. The ideal time to test is in the afternoon, around 2pm, though testing may safely take place from 10am to early evening.


----------



## Jazavac

According to many other sources, it works best between 5pm and 10pm. 

Who knows. Our reproductive endocrinologist, for instance, says it's good enough to test once a day. But then again, with once a day, I'd end up missing my pluses. 

My line really is clearly positive, when it's positive.

Just like my pregnancy tests are clearly negative. :roll:

I did give in and pee on another one today. Of course there was nothing.


----------



## Jazavac

This is all becoming stupidly cruel. DPO 10, if it's the 10th of course, said no again. That was last night.

Then my temp rises this morning, again. My back is going to fall apart and I've done nothing to cause it. Temps are supposed to be dropping down... Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh.

Also, of course it's a rainy day when we have to go on a weekend trip.


----------



## DHime

Ambree said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I am still trying to figure out why I would have a 32 day cycle wit only 2 days of AF.
> Anyone know what 2 day AF means?
> 
> Do you mean you have your period for two days, and your cycle is 32 days?
> If so, it just means that you either ovulate late, and have a long FP
> or ovulate early and have a long LP.
> ???Click to expand...
> 
> what exactly is a luetial phase?Click to expand...
> 
> It is the number of days after ovulation until your next period
> :flow:
> Here is a linky:
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/articles/luteal-phase.shtmlClick to expand...

wow thanks.
I started looking up the info on that. I hope that I just ov early and have a long LP. That whole LPD scares me. 
Went out last night and got my thermometer and chart like a good little girl so I can find out which.


----------



## Coconuts

Ladies, I've just started up with the *OPKs* and after 5 days they're driving me mad. :wacko: I don't know when I should test; 2pm or 7pm? I'm waiting for some more OPKs to be delivered so for now I can only afford to do one test a day. 
I've been testing at different times to see if one time yield clearer results (and this maybe the problem) but nothing. I have 6 tests (I gave in on CD19 and tested twice) and all of them have just the faintest of faint lines, they don't seem to be getting any darker either. I'm due to O tomorrow and still zip on the OPKs. CP is high and soft, CM is watery, all signs are saying any moment now, but OPKs are staying, 'get comfy, this'll be a long ride'. :shrug:
Any OPK tips for catching that + ?

*Jazavac* like someone's DH said (I might have been yours - my memory for names and who said what has always been dire) you won't get any more or less preggy by staring at your chart. Knowing if O happened on day CD13 or CD16 won't change that HPT into something it isn't either. 
I sooooooooooooooooo understand the 'need to know' though! :hugs: I hope it takes some of the stress out of it to remember *what's done is done*. 
You are 100% in the TWW, you did you absolute best and now there's only one way out. With a :bfp: or with :witch:
One of them's coming to get you. :af: Looking at your chart and at last months too, this month is looking very triphasic. I really hope that :bfp: is just days away.
:dust:


----------



## GirlBlue

Coconuts said:


> Ladies, I've just started up with the *OPKs* and after 5 days they're driving me mad. :wacko: I don't know when I should test; 2pm or 7pm? I'm waiting for some more OPKs to be delivered so for now I can only afford to do one test a day.
> I've been testing at different times to see if one time yield clearer results (and this maybe the problem) but nothing. I have 6 tests (I gave in on CD19 and tested twice) and all of them have just the faintest of faint lines, they don't seem to be getting any darker either. I'm due to O tomorrow and still zip on the OPKs. CP is high and soft, CM is watery, all signs are saying any moment now, but OPKs are staying, 'get comfy, this'll be a long ride'. :shrug:
> Any OPK tips for catching that + ?
> 
> *Jazavac* like someone's DH said (I might have been yours - my memory for names and who said what has always been dire) you won't get any more or less preggy by staring at your chart. Knowing if O happened on day CD13 or CD16 won't change that HPT into something it isn't either.
> I sooooooooooooooooo understand the 'need to know' though! :hugs: I hope it takes some of the stress out of it to remember *what's done is done*.
> You are 100% in the TWW, you did you absolute best and now there's only one way out. With a :bfp: or with :witch:
> One of them's coming to get you. :af: Looking at your chart and at last months too, this month is looking very triphasic. I really hope that :bfp: is just days away.
> :dust:

You're oh so right Coconuts. I think I needed to remind myself of that for sure. I've been trying to move OV days around and everything today. I'm a mess. 

Hang in there Jazavac!! I think that all of this confusion will likely work to your benefit and I bet you will wind up with a BFP out of all of this confusion. I like the motto of the Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise Girls. You're pregnant until proven otherwise so stop stressing out your little bean until you know for certain she/he's not there! I know it's hard and disappointing with all of the stress of even getting to OV, but try your best not to worry if you can. Hugs and baby dust!!


----------



## Jazavac

Well, I'm not pregnant, if I were to listen to the two HPT-s. :haha:

But we'll see. There are a few days left before my period is due.


Coconut, I'd test anytime after 5 pm, that's convenient to you and can be done on a regular basis. Most sources say it should be done later in the day. For some people, however, the tests never turn positive at all, even though they ovulate. Make sure to not load on any liquids a few hours prior to the test.


----------



## DHime

ReadynWaiting said:


> Because of "your age"?? That's what scares me! Whenever I mention ttc and my age to family/friends they all say "you are still young and have tons of time" but hearing that a doctor thinks time is running out it is instant panic. But then there are people in their 40's that have no problems which gives me hope.
> I know we are able to (had a m/c in April) but it still plays on my mind that there is some defect because of the m/c. We technically are only month 2 of ttc so I guess I'll just see what happens over the next few months before I truly allow myself to be concerned. Of course, patience and sanity allowing.

I didn't even think about it till my doc said that I didn't have alot of time left.
Then all I could think was, "what do mean? I have a exp date?"


----------



## Jazavac

We originally went to see a reproductive endocrinologist because we wanted to learn about our IVF options. Because of the genetic risks, we wanted to see how much longer we could wait before we do anything (age and all) and what all would be available, to begin with. We were mainly interested in freezing embryos and performing PGD when things we need became available.

So the doctor said there would be at least four more years before I should really start worrying about my fertility. At this point, he only had access to my medical history and, overall, I looked healthy. 

He still said we should do an AMH blood draw and my husband should do his SA thing, just to be on the safe side.

So we did.

And there I am, staring at my barely existent eggs at not-even-34-yet. 

Yay. 

So there's actually no time and we need to somehow figure out this kid before it's too late. Of course, with the numbers I've got, I am not really an IVF candidate to begin with.


----------



## GirlBlue

So....I promised to try not to symptom spot. BUT, what should I do if they come to me begging to be spotted. Like...let's say for example...instead of checking my CM its appeared in abundance at 4DPO. Is that the same as spotting? Just curious!


----------



## Jazavac

If you're talking about insane amounts of creamy stuff, I had that for quite a few dpo days of this cycle. Then it gave me a break for a few days and, as of today, it's all over the place again. 

I try to ignore now. Just like I am trying to ignore backache, tiredness, insanely painful breasts, etc.


----------



## GirlBlue

Ok. Well perhaps I should pay attention to yours and you pay attention to mine...Yep, its insane amounts. I am however now remembering that I do have this from time to time or so I think. Oh well...back to the TWW (whistles, twidles thumbs)


----------



## aleja

*I had a meltdown*:hissy:
Hi ladies, I will log in later to read what everyone has been up to. This is a quick update from me. I have lost my mind and feel like an absolute crazy woman.

Long story short: the day i got the +OPK i pretty much pounced on my OH warning him 'this is the day', etc etc
He got cold feet and later when we did try to BD he couldn't close the deal (eg no "deposit" (funny that we had been chatting about this on this thread). he said it felt unnatural to be doing it when he is being forced!!!!
I became hysterical and didn't talk to him for the rest of the night/day and when he tried to find out what was wrong I told him I am 'giving up with this ttc thing and that he should find himself a younger, less stressed and calm gal to help him become a dad because it wasn't going to be me' (Code word: PSYCHO):sad2:
He thought that was really cruel and he of course he didn't really want to talk to me last night when i got home.:blush:
Last night I didn't even bother taking my herbs, POAS or logging into bnb or ff as i was so depressed and like a failure.
Early this morning he wanted to BD so we did which i was really surprised about because i thought he would want to stay right away psycho-woman. but he really is so patient i can't believe that he puts up with my ttc manic tendencies.

So anyway today i am cd17. probably dpo1 and i think im out of contention this month already. Too much craziness and not enough BD.
Ambree i will join you for September:dohh:

sorry for my rant ladies.:wacko: hope everyone is feeling better


----------



## GirlBlue

Hey Aleja!

It's ok. I am sure we all have had them. I know I have. DH sounds like he's really trying, which is good. 

He may need to know the week is coming but not the days. I try to pretend to be casual cause while it gets my libido going...men are weird too. When he gets it in his mind that he wants to really go at it, he will. don't worry. 

I've also learned from the ladies on here that its wise to push those differences aside when it comes to BD. The window is so small its worth eating humble pie and having makeup sex during the OV window. I know I had to this past month. We fought for a week leading up to it, but the day I started the SMEP, the girls told me not to be like that and they were right. Babydust. You still got in 1 day and you never know! 

:hugs:


----------



## aleja

hi girlblue thanks for your words of encouragement and sanity. :flower:i feel better now, not so down and out. You are right I will have to tone down the pressure as it going to cause grief ever month if i keep up the hysteria. My DH god love him he is great. We are back on track now and I took my herbies this morning just because!

GL on the TWW - the creamy stuff sounds positive? I agree its hard not to symptom spot even the most minor thing. Head ache, pimples, bloated (me!) Yep I must be PG even though I clearly won't be this month due to BD Meltdown:haha:


----------



## Coconuts

GirlBlue said:


> I like the motto of the *Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise* Girls. You're pregnant until proven otherwise so stop stressing out your little bean until you know for certain she/he's not there! I know it's hard and disappointing with all of *the stress of even getting to OV*, but try your best not to worry if you can. Hugs and baby dust!!

My oh my the stress of getting to Ov is destroying this cycle, I'm really trying to calm down but I think my body feels the pressure this cycle and O is now late :cry: Must hang in there and when I O, I'll make it worth the wait with a BFP.

*Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise* I LOVE IT! I think I'll even stretch that to include the whole cycle since we're technically PG from CD1 of the BFP cycle. Proven otherwise is reserved for the very brief spell between :bfn: and :witch:
Also, PUPO in Italian is like a cute word for little baby :baby: What a perfect fit!
:dust:


----------



## Coconuts

Jazavac said:


> Well, I'm not pregnant, if I were to listen to the two HPT-s. :haha:
> 
> But we'll see. There are a few days left before my period is due.
> 
> 
> Coconut, I'd test anytime after 5 pm, that's convenient to you and can be done on a regular basis. Most sources say it should be done later in the day. *For some people, however, the tests never turn positive at all, even though they ovulate.* Make sure to not load on any liquids a few hours prior to the test.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Thanks Jazavac. Seeing those white super neg OPKs makes me think I'm not even close but my body's saying I am. Maybe I'm one of those people. I think I'll go for testing before dinner 8PM, that way I can load back up on the fluids with din dins.
Great advice, exactily what I needed. You're the best :kiss:


----------



## Coconuts

Me again, should have put all this in one post instead of triple posting :dohh:

*Jazavac* just read your story about your egg reserve. I'm so sorry you found yourself in this situation. That really sucks, but you did say there are still some there, and they could be really good ones too so until someone says 'all gone' you've got a chance just like the rest of us. We all only release one egg at a time anyway. :hugs: Try to stay positive, like GirlBlue said, PUPO!!!!!!! If eggy implanted more towards day 10, it could still be too early to see on the test. If I were you, the 'proven otherwise' is NOT the hpt but AF. Hang in there. You never know. Nothing is impossible.
A lady on another thread was told by her FS and endocrinologist that she absolutely wouldn't be able to conceive naturally. Guess what, that same cycle she got her :bfp:! Anything is possible x

*Aleja* Meltdown madness. We try and rationalise EVERYTHING and find rhymes and reasons for every + / - twinge, cramp and ache. FF is as much a curse as a blessing and whether we feel it or not, I think we're all feeling in our bodies a certain amount of stress and pressure. Unloading here is a MASSIVE help but the added pressure of not sharing with people in real life leads to completely natural and necessary meltdowns. Like a pressure cooker, we have to hiss whistle and scream every now and then otherwise we'll explode and ruin dinner.
If there is a next time and storky doesn't find you, I'd keep the OPKs a little more to yourself and use your female cunning to get your DH to bed when the time is right. I'm sure every wife has a few fail-safe moves that get DH's motor running! 
:dust:


----------



## Coconuts

was doing some more reading into Vitex / agnus castus and came across this link to a free ebook download.

"How to boost your natural fertility and have a healthy pregnancy *even if you're over 40*"

Here's the link
https://naturalfertilitycures.com/html/htm/FastStart.pdf

not sure if the link will work since it's a link to a PDF download. Let me know if it doesn't.

Thought is might be of interest to us. Off to do some serious reading!
x


----------



## Jazavac

Just a quick hi to everyone from our weekend vacation in the northern part of the state!

Aleja, what you described there is exactly what my husband and I went through in the first month of TTC. Exactly the same. 

Off to bed with me, it's actually 3am.


----------



## GirlBlue

Jazavac said:


> Just a quick hi to everyone from our weekend vacation in the northern part of the state!
> 
> Aleja, what you described there is exactly what my husband and I went through in the first month of TTC. Exactly the same.
> 
> Off to bed with me, it's actually 3am.

Enjoy! I hear the Northern parts are very nice this time of year! Try to relax my dear and have a great vacay!


----------



## emily1977

Hi all

I'm new to this forum but have been reading like a mad thing for the last few days (and well into the nights). I was hoping I could join your thread.

I'm 34 (35 next May). I made the decision to have children about a year ago and then decided in June to have my implant out on 1 August. All of a sudden, that date couldn't come quick enough. Now it's out, pregnancy can't come quick enough. What's happening to my brain?!? I originally wanted to conceive after October because I plan to go to Alton Towers but now that's far from my thoughts. 

My partner is away on business at the moment (until next Thursday) so with my brain in overdrive and no one here to talk rationally to me, I've been scouring websites for information that I promised myself I would never do. 

The acronyms are all new to me but slowly figuring them out. I didn't have periods with the implant with the exception of one bleed back in February and had it in just over a year. I had a brief break before that and had the implant for a couple of years prior to that. I've also had the depo for a long time and the pill in my late teens. I started my periods when I was 8.5 years old so also worried that my time may be cut short at the other end. With no period, I have no way of telling if I'm even ovulating.

I wanted to approach all this in a "let's just see what happens" kind of way but early menopause, age, years of smoking, excess weight, the implant and other forms of BC and odd periods make me feel a little frantic inside :(

I'm sorry if this makes little sense. I only have my iPhone so it's difficult to do this kind of thing - both reading the site and posting to it.

Best wishes and luck to you all.

PS any help on how I can determine ovulation with no periods would be appreciated :)

PPS my OH is 44 and already has a child from a previous relationship.


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, emily!

I'm in a bit of a hurry, so more information and answers for you are to come later! :)


----------



## emily1977

Thanks for the welcome Jazavac! :)


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Emily! 
Welcome aboard. I stopped taking the pill 2 years ago (but have been TTC since July 2nd). My journey has only really started compared to some other wonderful ladies here but I've found their support and advice fantastic.
*Jazavac* I got the first actual second line on my OPK tonight. I took your advice and did it about 8.30PM and didn't drink much from 6ish. It's definately negative but its a line I can see in low light and at a distance. The surge is coming. Thank you so much. OPKs were driving me loopy
*emily* Lots of women have a period of readjustment when they come off birth control and this can be crazy cycles, long, short, no ovulation, scant, heavy, you name it, it's happened. My LP (luteal phase) is short and I Ov late, around CD22 so my cycles are also kind of long. This is now the norm for me after 6 months of charting.
I'm going to try Agnus Castus, also known as Vitex next cycle to see if it normalizes things. That is if I don't get my BFP in a few weeks. It's a herb / root / extract that helps your body regulate your hormones into the right balance. I'm following the journal of a lovely lady on here Tonibzac who has started taking it and reduces insanely long cycles from 100+ days to under 50. Seems really good at regulating things.
As for finding out when you Ov, get charting. With a basal body thermometer, take your temperature every morning at the same time before you literally do anything else. Make a note of these temps on a chart. In my signature there's a link to my chart on the website fertilityfriend. When you Ov, your body produces more progesterone so you temps go up until you get your period. A completed monthly chart with ovulation will have lower temps before Ovulation and higher temps after.
If you already know all this, sorry you had to read all that on your iPhone!
If you want to know more I suggest you head on over to Fertility Friend and have a search about the site. Also, we're all here to help each other so don't be afraid to ask.
:hugs:


----------



## emily1977

Hi Coconuts and thanks for the welcome!

You're not telling me anything I already know. I've been reading the forums but everyone's situation is so different that I really need advice based on my situation.

I'm taking pre-pregnancy vitamins and have been for about a month. I might look into what you're suggesting if I don't see AF in two weeks time. Do you think Vit B6 might be an idea? I heard it's good if you've been on BC for a long time.

Before getting the 2nd implant I was getting two periods a month which was why I had it put in. The doctor suggested it. I was a bit concerned even then as I felt it was just masking a problem but went along with it. I've since read that it could be early menopause!!!

I have a digital thermometer but I think it only calculates to one dp so I'll look into investing in a new one.

While the OH is up for having a baby I think he's a little worried I'm going to go haywire. Sadly, that's already happening but hopefully I can keep my insanity to the boards ;) His first child was an accident and over eight years ago. He's older, I'm older. He's an easy-going guy. I'm a "plan to the death and stress" kinda gal. I'm glad I found this place sooner rather than later.

So many questions, I'll ask them all eventually but for now, thanks for the direct response :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hi ladies, just wanted to post a quick update...

I got my BFP this morning!!!! Still a little in shock but very happy and excited! I hope to continue to chat with you ladies and see all your BFP's really really soon! FX crossed!

:dust:


----------



## emily1977

That's wonderful, congratulations! :)


----------



## GirlBlue

WOW!!! Congrats Lisette!!!! That's awesome!!! Lots of sticky babydust to you!


----------



## DHime

welcome emily!
CONGRATS NEWBIE!!!!!


----------



## DHime

Just watched the business of being born....
I am a little freaked out now


----------



## NellieRae

:happydance: Congrats to Lissette !!!:happydance: 

I recently watched the business of being born, too! Which part are you freaked out about? 

*IF* I am blessed with a child, I would love to use a birth center and pray that I wouldn't have complications. Hospitals seem so impersonal to me & I tend to be a very private person. I went to an orientation recently at a new local Birth Center (insurance issues...WHOLE different nightmare of a thread) and I loved the advice of the midwives there - that wherever YOU feel most comfortable is where you should labor b/c stress is no good for mom or baby during labor & birth. If that is a hospital for you - you CAN be assertive with your doctor or use a midwife. The history was really interesting!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks soo much Emily, Girlblue, Dhime & Nelliwrae! I hope you ladies are having good weekends as well and I will certainly be keeping up with you guys if you;ll have me :)


----------



## GirlBlue

NewbieLisette said:


> Thanks soo much Emily, Girlblue, Dhime & Nelliwrae! I hope you ladies are having good weekends as well and I will certainly be keeping up with you guys if you;ll have me :)


Absolutely! Can't wait to hear updates on the pregnancy!

@DHime. I haven't seen that. Is it on UTube?

I was just telling DH today that I wanted a midwife. I was watching a Baby Story and this poor woman was ready to push and the doc was still at home!! They made her wait to push the baby out until the doc came from home. I thought that was cruel and unusual punishment. When he came finally I don't even think he apologized. The funny thing is her husband was an EMT who worked for the hospital. He could have delivered the baby. I wonder if the Doc gets paid only if he actually delivers the baby. I'm just wondering what hospital policy was being enforced if it wasn't just for hte docs benefit.


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats, Lisette! Awesome news!


I watched the movie a while ago and I think it's pretty.... stupid, in a way. I mean, I kind of agree with the guy, actually do for the most part, but he was just too dumb to make a good movie out of it. Blew it way out of proportions quite a few times.

I hope I'll be able to have a midwife, definitely plan on a doula, but that's again something we need to wait and see, pretty much. Too many things can go wrong from the start, once there's, well, a start. 

We're still away from home. I have a horrible headache and am tired. Overall can't notice too many PMS signs. We'll see what happens on Monday, I guess. The temp took a slight dip today, so if that continues tomorrow, I'll know that I'm out for this month.


----------



## GeekChic

Hi All
This is my first ever post, I identify with a lot of the themes in this thread, I'll be 34 in Nov, feeling the pressure, we put off trying and now feel foolish, the parents have been hinting, and then eventually straight out asking, most of my uni-mates and friends have had babies in past 18 months. I started off thinking I knew the score and would nail it first time (I'm a scientist - ha!) three months ttc later I realise I knew nothing, but thanks to forums like this and fertility friend (just doing my first chart, another thing I wish I'd started earlier) I've picked up loads of good info, so helpful 

I'm on cd14, had a small temp spike yest, but waiting for a clearer pic to pinpoint ov. *Aleja* - I had a similar meltdown with DH on cd12, total fail, too much pressure definitely not good. 

Ok better get on, I can lose hours in this place, good luck all. xx


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
Congratulations Lisette that is incredible news. Its great to hear that good news can and does happen. You must be so happy:dance:

Welcome Emily and Geekgirl. I am glad you ladies have found yourselves on this thread, I can so relate to your words already. I think we all have a similar experience. Hope it is as helpful to you as it has been to me.:flower:

thanks all ladies for your kind words about the meltdown. It makes me feel slightly more human and normal to think that it can happen to anyone. :hugs:

i feel better now. i really think my hormones had something to do with it. My naturopath warned me a couple of weeks ago that the herbs I am taking sometimes can cause mood swings due to enhancing progesterone. At the time I felt great so I didn't think it was an issue. But come LH surge and i was a mess!! so anyway I will just keep prodding along and look ahead to my next cycle. I will take everyone's advice and keep my crazy POAS and OV talk to myself - (and to you guys!) - I will spare my DH the mania and act calm and rational :smug:

When i eventually get the elusive BFP i'd like to go with a birth centre with midwives but they are very popular in Australia and I hear you have to book in very early. I used it have it all worked out of where/how I wanted to give birth and even possible names for babies. These days I am not thinking that far ahead anymore. Having said that I must admit I bought a very cute pair of baby sneakers recently (my first :baby: purchase) I couldn't help it. It made me feel better:blush:


----------



## emily1977

Afternoon all :)

I spent the morning dl the FF app to my phone and watching the tutorials on YouTube. I then went onto Amazon and bought 50 OPKs and 50 HPTs for a total of £13 and also a BBT thermmeter and some preseed.

I'm hoping this will all help given that I'm not yet getting a bleed. I was going to start today using a standard thermometer but I can't find the damn thing! Maybe it's better I wait for a more accurate one anyway.

I wish my partner were here :(

How accurate are the cheap tests? Boots charge a fortune for kits and so I'm dubious. Also, when should I be using the OPK tests and without a period, when should I use the HPT? I'm assuming my temp chart will help me on that one? 

I hope everyone has a great Sunday :)


----------



## aleja

Coconuts said:


> was doing some more reading into Vitex / agnus castus and came across this link to a free ebook download.
> 
> "How to boost your natural fertility and have a healthy pregnancy *even if you're over 40*"
> 
> Here's the link
> https://naturalfertilitycures.com/html/htm/FastStart.pdf
> 
> not sure if the link will work since it's a link to a PDF download. Let me know if it doesn't.
> 
> Thought is might be of interest to us. Off to do some serious reading!
> x

hi Coconuts, great resource. it was a very interesting read. hope you get your AC soon :thumbup:


----------



## aleja

hi emily it sounds like you are now ready to ttc with a vengeance! you must be looking forward to seeing your OH soon.

I think the cheapie OPK's are pretty good. i bought mine online too and I did get a +OPK recently after days of negatives. I started using OPK's on day 10 of my cycle and got a +opk on day 15. 
However I'm not sure whether I could tell you when to start using them without a regular cycle. I guess the temping will help with this and also perhaps taking the herb Chasteberry to help balance your hormones. I take this herb as i had a very erratic cycle. It is supposed to shorten a long cycle.
The other ladies may be more helpful with the temping thing as I do not do this (yet!). GL:dust:


----------



## flangel813

Congrats Lisette! Let's keep the BFPs coming ladies :)

Well I thought I would have ovulated today but it's looking like it's going to be a little late. Of course it doesn't help I overslept this morning and missed my CBFM testing window. I did manage to take my temp earlier in the morning when the dog woke me to take her our and my temp was pretty low. CBFM said my fertility was low yesterday so at best I would have had a surge today and won't O until tomorrow at the earliest. Last month I had 2 days high fertility before my peak day so I'm not sure if it will be the same this month. I am pretty sure that we haven't missed our window yet so :sex: will be in the books for now.

My DH was so funny on Thursday after his SA, he said "Ok, now we can get ready for boink-fest this weekend"


----------



## emily1977

Thanks aleja. I am looking forward to seeing the OH, every minute seems like an hour! The TTC part isn't helping that.

I found my thermometer and it does measure to 2dp but I can't change my amazon order. I also wanted to add the Agnus Castus but it won't let me so I'll get that from a pharmacy tomorrow. I noticed there's liquid or capsules. Is there a preference? It also seems that Chasteberry is the same thing - is that right?

I'm definitely feeling a little more in control now although I'm not sure the next few weeks will be a goer as I'll be making my first charting entries and won't see a pattern for a while. I took my temp when I found the thermometer and it said 36.27. I understand it should be taken on waking so should I ignore this and start tomorrow morning?

Thanks for the tips. I was clueless 4 days ago and still not sure if being armed with more info is good for my mental stability but I don't want to reach six months down the line and wish I'd started charting etc earlier. It would be nice to think I'm fertile with no problems but it would seem this applies to fewer people than I presumed.

Have a great evening everyone :)


----------



## Ambree

NewbieLisette said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to post a quick update...
> 
> I got my BFP this morning!!!! Still a little in shock but very happy and excited! I hope to continue to chat with you ladies and see all your BFP's really really soon! FX crossed!
> 
> :dust:

oh WOW that is so fantastic Lisette
https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif 
sincere congratulations, you must be so happy :hugs:

Here is a linky that you may like
actually I'm sure all the 30s Ladies will like it :flow:

(I'm so behind in all the latest goings on - I've been caught up in domestic doldrums ...
I have to :sleep: now (it's 3:45am :shock:)
but I will catch up with all the news and goss! and updates tomorrow (from work :mrgreen:)

*The linky for Lisette and the 30s Ladies* 
*
*


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: *GeekChic*, welcome aboard! Get a ticker and a link to your FF chart so we can all follow along with you. I'm on CD23 (O around this time is normal for me) and had a little spike today so it could be that we've just entered the TWW together. Eeeeek. I'm hoping my temp goes up some more tomorrow to confirm things. OPKs are all out of whack but I think that's more down to user error. Still getting the hang of getting reliable reading with them. :dohh:

*NewbieLisette* CONGRATULATION! Fantastic news. :happydance: :bfp:s on this thread are massive inspiration! How many DPO did you get the second line at?

*Emily* are you sure you're going from one cycle to the next, ie, Ovulating more than once between bleeds? Could it be that you are in the middle of a really long cycle? I don't know how you could pin down CD1 without :witch: BUT now you're charting, when your temp drops way down, it usually means AF's coming, temps level off at a new pre-O level and then shift to the higher range after O. You'll be able to get a handle on what you body's doing that way. The bummer here is it takes time to get the shape and pattern of your chart. :dohh: One temp a day is cruelly slow! :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

*Ambree* loved the Genesis linky! Great inspiration.
Could could could be 1DPO today, OPKs say no, temps looking like yes. Aug 27th :test: unless temps fall again tomorrow. :cry:
Hope the doldrums have passed :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## emily1977

I'm not actually bleeding ATM. I had the implant removed on 1 august. I only had one bleed when I had it in which was back in February and probably stress related. I added that date to FF so I could start inputting data.

I think that temping is probably my only chance of knowing if I'm ovulating :( The nurse said I could ovulate without having a bleed so we'll have to see. Fingers crossed, eh :)

I'm not yet sure if the journey is easier while I'm not bleeding as I won't be dreading the arrival of AF but on the other hand I have no clear guidelines.


----------



## anniehope

Hi all, I think it's difficult because women are encouraged to do well in emplyment and have a career. I waited and waited. I was 30 when we started trying I felt very emotional the first time we didn't use contra. I was never on the pill. Anyway I expected it to happen straight away. However I'm now 32 and still waiting.

My advice is don't leave trying too late, many people take 6 months or longer before they fall.

There are a few lucky ones which are sooner although my friends complain that it took 1 month for her first and two months for her second. I think she's very lucky and should be thankful.


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Hi Anniehope, welcome to the 34 pressure thread.
I also have friends who are pregnant or had children who are very much in the 'relax and it will happen' group and all of whom seemed to get pregnant no sweat! I thought it would be a snap too, we all did. I still hope it will be! It's great to have these women here who all know that in the real world things just take a little longer.
Are you charting?
:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

We're back from our very short weekend vacation and at this point, I am just anxious to start all over again.

I am fairly sure there are no surprises for me this time around.


----------



## Coconuts

pregnant until proven otherwise *Jazavac*. :af: = hope!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
not much happening in my camp. just busy with work. I'm actually in the middle of an assignment but can't help but get distracted. :comp:
I can't concentrate on mundane dull work stuff when i can be reading all about the 30's ttc ladies..hence here i am on the thread!!

emily - chasteberry is the same thing as AC or vitex. I take tablets - i haven't seen the capsules or liquid but i am sure they will do the same thing

flangel - you must be looking forward to your 'bonk fest'. I wish i had had a bonk fest during my OV window (i did earlier in the cycle but we ran out of steam):sleep:

welcome annie :flower:- i know what you mean by career and employment taking precedence over children. All my managers and directors had children really late in life (in late 30s or 40s). They had to put in the hard yards and give up on being younger mothers just so they can get ahead. I have done this to some extent as I love my job but enough is enough - i would easily give up my chance to move up the ladder to have babies.
Good luck on your journey

ambree, welcome back I missed you!:)

To everyone GL:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Temp's gone down even more, but still nothing. Then again, it's expected to show up as soon as my normal daily activities start. The sooner, the better, actually, as I need to call the clinic and make an appointment. I have to have them squeeze me in one of the next three days, because that's the only time I could take a day off. Need my day 2 tests done, as well as an ultrasound scan (antral follicles need to be counted).


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> :happydance: Congrats to Lissette !!!:happydance:
> 
> I recently watched the business of being born, too! Which part are you freaked out about?
> 
> *IF* I am blessed with a child, I would love to use a birth center and pray that I wouldn't have complications. Hospitals seem so impersonal to me & I tend to be a very private person. I went to an orientation recently at a new local Birth Center (insurance issues...WHOLE different nightmare of a thread) and I loved the advice of the midwives there - that wherever YOU feel most comfortable is where you should labor b/c stress is no good for mom or baby during labor & birth. If that is a hospital for you - you CAN be assertive with your doctor or use a midwife. The history was really interesting!

Just the hospital end of it. There was so much negativity. I want to watch a documentary that shows a positive light on giving birth.
Besides, I am without insurance so I have very few choices. :nope: 
I can go to a hosp and let them bill me, or I can save up 4 to 6 thousand dollars. :dohh:
The great part is that the state helps prego poor people get healthy food etc. I know it seem irresponsible but if i wait till I can afford it, I will never have them.
I hate being poor.


----------



## GirlBlue

Happy Monday everyone!!! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I think I pretty much slept it away. I remember waking up late on Saturday, coming home taking a nap, and going back to bed. I woke up Sunday, bummed around, then went back to bed. At some point I ate and showered, but all I really remember was sleeping. LOL. I hope this means that LO is thriving off my energy. Otherwise, I might just be a lazy bum. LOL. 

Still trying not to symptom spot by I am down to my last week before AF. Decided that as I am already symptom spotting I might as well note them.

At 7DPO today I am...
creamy cm, cramps in uterus, heartburn, nausea, extreme fatigue, lower back pressure and occasional pain, stuffy/runny nose. CP seems mid (almost high) today it felt like it was trying to contract and go higher so it was tilted. Still medium texture. I could only reach the side of it not the tip easily. Last AF CP was low and firm.

Still planning on not testing until the Friday after next if no AF. (Don't know if I'll make it to Friday but last time AF was 4 days late so I think it's best to wait as long as possible. 

@Annie and Aleja... I just wanted to echo your sentiments. I waited this long to get all my schooling out of the way. I haven't even really started my career career. But I want 2-3 children so I've got to get it cracking. I just don't like the idea of letting ambition control my reproduction anymore. We'll make it work, that's how I feel. One good thing about our insurance through the state at this point is that it pays 100% of child birth fees and it's a pretty low family monthly premium so it makes it kind of advantages to have a baby now and at least save on the hospital fees. 

Off to work! Babydust to everybody!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm still waiting for the damn thing to show up. And I am not even sure anymore that it will, at least today. If it's not here within the next few hours, sans the spotting (which I haven't been getting, but still), then I have no idea how I will organize my day off. 

At this point, I am just extremely angry at the disgusting American system, where you can't get any normal vaction, sick days, anything. All of that stuff requires so much planning and juggling that it makes me sick to my stomach.

Something else made me feel sick to my stomach this morning, too, but since I don't believe in fairy tales, I kind of ignored it, too.


----------



## GirlBlue

Jazavac said:


> I'm still waiting for the damn thing to show up. And I am not even sure anymore that it will, at least today. If it's not here within the next few hours, sans the spotting (which I haven't been getting, but still), then I have no idea how I will organize my day off.
> 
> At this point, I am just extremely angry at the disgusting American system, where you can't get any normal vaction, sick days, anything. All of that stuff requires so much planning and juggling that it makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Something else made me feel sick to my stomach this morning, too, but since I don't believe in fairy tales, I kind of ignored it, too.

:hugs: Jazavac. I know it's all incredibly frustrating. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hang in there w/ the whole process. eventually it will all be worth it.


----------



## Jazavac

Hopefully it will, but I am in fact pretty realistic about it. The AMH level they've found just can't be too good. And now I am struggling to get the rest of the testing done. 

Still waiting for the period to show up.


----------



## DHime

GirlBlue said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Thanks soo much Emily, Girlblue, Dhime & Nelliwrae! I hope you ladies are having good weekends as well and I will certainly be keeping up with you guys if you;ll have me :)
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Can't wait to hear updates on the pregnancy!
> 
> @DHime. I haven't seen that. Is it on UTube?
> 
> I was just telling DH today that I wanted a midwife. I was watching a Baby Story and this poor woman was ready to push and the doc was still at home!! They made her wait to push the baby out until the doc came from home. I thought that was cruel and unusual punishment. When he came finally I don't even think he apologized. The funny thing is her husband was an EMT who worked for the hospital. He could have delivered the baby. I wonder if the Doc gets paid only if he actually delivers the baby. I'm just wondering what hospital policy was being enforced if it wasn't just for hte docs benefit.Click to expand...

WOW.
My DH showed it to me. I had to go buy it online. you can probably find clips on youtube. It was done by ricky lake and the filmaker was a woman who got pog while filming and ended up in the film. very enlightening but also scary


----------



## DHime

GirlBlue said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the damn thing to show up. And I am not even sure anymore that it will, at least today. If it's not here within the next few hours, sans the spotting (which I haven't been getting, but still), then I have no idea how I will organize my day off.
> 
> At this point, I am just extremely angry at the disgusting American system, where you can't get any normal vaction, sick days, anything. All of that stuff requires so much planning and juggling that it makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Something else made me feel sick to my stomach this morning, too, but since I don't believe in fairy tales, I kind of ignored it, too.
> 
> :hugs: Jazavac. I know it's all incredibly frustrating. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Hang in there w/ the whole process. eventually it will all be worth it.Click to expand...

Hang in there! I know it's frustrating. Gotta love healthcare in the states. They sure do make things any easier. 
Just trust in who/what-ever you beleive in (God, Alah, Budda) that he/she/it will see you through. (this is what some are telling me anyway) once you do that and start to chill out at the whole process... BAM pg 
At least, here's to hoping anyway.


----------



## Jazavac

I'm not really religious, so even though those are nice words, I am not really getting my hopes up. :)

Low AMH is a bad thing (I keep repeating this like a parrot, haha) and at this point, I don't have many other pieces of my reproductive puzzle so nobody can tell how much we really are affected as a couple. Mild oligospermia doesn't help either. That's why I keep hoping I'll get back to cycle day 1 today - I need to schedule the next batch of my tests so we can keep moving in the right direction, if there is one.


----------



## emily1977

Thanks for the confirmation, aleja. I went to a pharmacy today but they don't stock it so will probably have to order online and pay the delivery charge.

On a positive note, I was chatting to a woman at work who I've confided in and she told me about another woman who will be returning from her second bout of maternity leave. This lady had been trying to conceive for a number if years and had her first at 40 and will be coming back to work heading for 44!

I know we're all different but it allowed me to let go of some of the guilt I seem to be carrying for holding off. As it stands, I have as good a chance as the next person. We all do. We're strong women who chose to wait for when the time is right. We deserve this and it will happen :)


----------



## GirlBlue

emily1977 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, aleja. I went to a pharmacy today but they don't stock it so will probably have to order online and pay the delivery charge.
> 
> On a positive note, I was chatting to a woman at work who I've confided in and she told me about another woman who will be returning from her second bout of maternity leave. This lady had been trying to conceive for a number if years and had her first at 40 and will be coming back to work heading for 44!
> 
> I know we're all different but it allowed me to let go of some of the guilt I seem to be carrying for holding off. As it stands, I have as good a chance as the next person. We all do. We're strong women who chose to wait for when the time is right. We deserve this and it will happen :)

Amen sister! It's funny...if one more person asks me...."don't you ever want to have kids?" I think I'll scream. I understand that money isn't everything. We're not in the BEST financial state and we'll have to cut back on extra expenses, but there were worse times to be preggers. I think most folks mean well. They don't want you to get caught up in career etc. But geez!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies, I'll be lurking waiting to see all your "bfp: really soon!!!

I got mine at only 9DPO so I was really lucky I guess! Hoping for a sticky bean : )

Fingers are permanently crossed for all you lovely ladies! Postives vibes your way!!!

:dust:


----------



## doopersgurl

congrats newbielisette :) hope your little beans a sticky one


----------



## Coconuts

Jazavac, I'm so sorry you're feeling so down during this TWW. That BFN today is horrible. Of course I wish you the BFP you want but if it's not meant to be this cycle then I hope AF comes soon so, like you say, you can get on with other tests. I'm all over the place trying to place O day, all my signs say different bloomin' things! I guess I figure it out eventually. Just want to get into the TWW! Has it started, hasn't it, better keep BDing to cover all the bases.
Good luck hun
:dust:


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> *I had a meltdown*:hissy:
> Hi ladies, I will log in later to read what everyone has been up to. This is a quick update from me. I have lost my mind and feel like an absolute crazy woman.
> 
> Long story short: the day i got the +OPK i pretty much pounced on my OH warning him 'this is the day', etc etc
> He got cold feet and later when we did try to BD he couldn't close the deal (eg no "deposit" (funny that we had been chatting about this on this thread). he said it felt unnatural to be doing it when he is being forced!!!!
> I became hysterical and didn't talk to him for the rest of the night/day and when he tried to find out what was wrong I told him I am 'giving up with this ttc thing and that he should find himself a younger, less stressed and calm gal to help him become a dad because it wasn't going to be me' (Code word: PSYCHO):sad2:
> He thought that was really cruel and he of course he didn't really want to talk to me last night when i got home.:blush:
> Last night I didn't even bother taking my herbs, POAS or logging into bnb or ff as i was so depressed and like a failure.
> Early this morning he wanted to BD so we did which i was really surprised about because i thought he would want to stay right away psycho-woman. but he really is so patient i can't believe that he puts up with my ttc manic tendencies.
> 
> So anyway today i am cd17. probably dpo1 and i think im out of contention this month already. Too much craziness and not enough BD.
> *Ambree i will join you for September*:dohh:

Arghhh aleja!!!
our melodramatic meltdowns are synchronised :brat::brat:
I have been :cry: with my OH also (temporarily demoted from my 'Mr Perfect' to OH) -
and now I wont see him until the second weekend of September ... 
when FF predicts will be one week past my Sept Ov date :brat::brat:

And there's nothing I can do but try to sideline my obsession, and plan to ttc in October or November.
But that seems so far away ...
I was really looking forward to feeling the hope and anticipation of ttc in two weeks,
plus I want to see my very own *BFP*:haha: (always, the baby fever madness perseveres)
but I guess the only double lines I'll be seeing for the next month or two will be the confusing OPK kind :shipw:


----------



## Ambree

:hugs:*Jazavac* 
( &https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/swear2.gif at the BFN's with you) 

And tardy Aunt Flow, she aint no good either:
fluffing around on that run down broom stick of hers ...
she did the same thing to me last month -
made me even go and get a hCG test
and that just made me wait more.
:grr:
I dunno what we can do about that US health system -
could Hrvatski be a calling? :mrgreen:
(Is returning temporarily to access their Health System an option?)


----------



## Ambree

*coconuts* 
Have we hit the big O yet? *
*I (my two OPK systems and FF) had me ovulating 4 days ago on CD9. I had a temperature dip, full ferning on the oestrogen OPK, a dark test line on the POAS OPK and then three consecutive temp rises. 
But today on CD13, I had full ferning again, another +ve POAS OPK and my temp has dipped again ...
I asked my FF, and they're confused also:
moving my OV date back to CD8, and redrawing the cross lines on my chart dotted :shrug:
So I was thinking ...
do you think it's possible, with all those mega B&B vitamins I've been taking (thankyou Ladies :thumbup:), that not only was Aunt Flow rejuvenated, but maybe also her ovary compatriots?
Can you ovulate twice in a cycle?


----------



## Jazavac

:shipwrecked: wow, what a cute smiley. Doesn't even look as sad as its description. :haha:

I am not really down, it's actually horrible frustration speaking. I just really _need_ to get this bloodwork done, but I can't if I don't get my period, of course. And in order for it to work with my ridiculous work schedule, I kind of need my period to be on time. The clinic is in another city, pretty much, so I have to take a day off. And they do not understand the concept of sick days and/or vacations here, unfortunately.

So right now, I'm angry at my period (ROFL) and the US healthcare system. On top of being angry at my job and its rules and regulations. 

Meow!



(Ok, looks like I didn't get the right code for the cute smiley, haha)


----------



## Ambree

:howdy:
*Nellierae*, *Geekchic*, *emily, **anniehope* and* doopersgurl*
I'm glad you've joined us to document and discuss the madness :thumbup:
*
GirlBlue 
*what is your forecast pg test date?
(I'm about to update the 30s Ladies Madness list)*


flangel *
Great news on the SA https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif 
Now go make good use of it at the boink fest weekend :mrgreen:


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree, not at this time. I mean, Croatian system would let me do some trial and error with my low reserves, which American doesn't care for, but at this point, with two jobs and our house payment, I don't think I can go to Croatia. Maybe if other options fail, who knows!


----------



## emily1977

I'm reading through your posts and sometimes I feel like I'm trying to decipher a foreign language! :D

I feel silly saying this because I've read enough already that would suggest this may all be implanon removal symptoms but I was suck twice yesterday morning and have felt nauseus on and off since then. I have a fluttery tummy and occasional cramps. I have been half expecting my AF but my OH reckons I should POAS. I think it's probably too early as I only had it removed on 1 August. I'm going to anyway but know the answer.

My CM is like a flour/water mix so that would mean an AF (in normal circumstances) would mean the onset of AF, am I right?

I think, ultimately, the mix of wanting it, missing my OH, other stresses and the recent removal is the reason for these feelings.

I'm sorry for all you guys going through an uncertain time and the patience it requires - keep your chins up chicks :)


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> :shipwrecked: wow, what a cute smiley. Doesn't even look as sad as its description. :haha:
> 
> I am not really down, it's actually horrible frustration speaking. I just really _need_ to get this bloodwork done, but I can't if I don't get my period, of course. And in order for it to work with my ridiculous work schedule, I kind of need my period to be on time. The clinic is in another city, pretty much, so I have to take a day off. And they do not understand the concept of sick days and/or vacations here, unfortunately.
> 
> So right now, I'm angry at my period (ROFL) and the US healthcare system. On top of being angry at my job and its rules and regulations.
> 
> Meow!

https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/eek1.gif Jazavac on the rampage https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/smashpc.gif 

:haha:

It sounds very frustrating though.
Maybe you will feel better when AF arrives? as then you can start taking control of your tests and work schedule :flower:


Jazavac said:


> Ambree, not at this time. I mean, Croatian system would let me do some trial and error with my low reserves, which American doesn't care for, but at this point, with two jobs and our house payment, I don't think I can go to Croatia. Maybe if other options fail, who knows!

I'll be in Split in May - we might end up catching up at the cafe for a ttc notes exchange - who knows! :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

Oh man, I'd love to be in Split in May. Or well anywhere there. Do you have many relatives in Croatia? 

I was in Zagreb last September/October, as we had to organize the Croatian version of the wedding, too, for those who were unable to attend the first-time-around in the US (so pretty much everyone I know :haha:). I planned to go back this year, too, but it won't work out due to impossible work schedule and my sister's visit to the States. I decided to take some days off while she's here instead and then deal with Croatia-withdrawal for the rest of the year. 

We'll see what happens in 2012.


----------



## pingu89

I am not in the same boat as you but i didnt wanna read and run
good luck hun xxx


----------



## GeekChic

coconuts 
I'm still with you, can't pin down an O day on my chart either (also can't figure out linking it while using phone, will log on big pc and sort that out). But in summary on CD12 I had a load of ewcm during the day but nothing by the evening hence the mini meltdown, cd13 temp spiked up to new peak - I felt roasting, but open circle, so FF has a little question mark over that one. The last two days I'm right back in my pre spike average temps and still have ewcm, but not as much as cd12, could mean anything, I'm trying not to care and just enjoying covering all bases. Though I've just getting in to charting I've monitored my cycles before (pms sufferer) and im pretty regular @ ~28 days so the next phase whatever it is should kick off any day now. 

Emily - it IS a whole other language, but I think I saw a glossary of abbreviations on here somewhere, not easy to find on phone, will look up a link for you. 

Night night


----------



## Ambree

GeekChic said:


> Emily - it IS a whole other language, but I think I saw a glossary of abbreviations on here somewhere, not easy to find on phone, will look up a link for you.

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

:flower:


----------



## Ambree

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey ladies, I'll be lurking waiting to see all your "bfp: really soon!!!
> 
> I got mine at only 9DPO so I was really lucky I guess! Hoping for a sticky bean : )
> 
> Fingers are permanently crossed for all you lovely ladies! Postives vibes your way!!!
> 
> :dust:

Thankyou Lisette
How wonderful you're pg :hugs: :flower:
please make sure you stop in and 
let us know how you're going.

https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/thanks.gif


----------



## emily1977

Thanks to you both. I'll have a look at those tomorrow - I need to drag myself off this site or it'll be four in the morning again!!!

Sweet fertility dreams, ladies :)


----------



## Ambree

***UPDATED****

The 30s LADIES' MADNESS LIST* 

(If I have missed anyone, let me know! :telephone:)


*ALEJA* - in the post :hissy: wait
*AMBREE* - in the post :brat: wait
*ANNIEHOPE* - 
*CHARITYHOPE *- waiting out the 2ww
*COCONUTS* - The Big O!
*DHIME* - armed with preseed and about to hit the 2ww
*EMILY* - :test:
*FLANGEL813 *- SA is :thumbup: so it's onto the weekend :sex: fest
*GEEKCHIC* - trying to pin down the Big O https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/huh.gif
*GIRLBLUE* - Noting symptoms is NOT symptom spotting! :haha:
*HAPPYCLOUD *- in the 2ww
*INPGHTTC* - :witch: https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/cry.gif
*JAZAVAC* - between :af: & https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/smashpc.gif

*KALEIDO* - new cycle, new ttc weapons: epo and CBFM :ninja:
*KARINE* - :sex: this week!
*MONKEYPOOH - *trying to ovulate :shrug:
*NELLIERAE* - waiting for :witch:
*READYNWAITING - *approaching ovulation ... trying to be patient!
*SUNSHINE* - hopefully ovulating soon!
*LISETTE -* https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif*BFP https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif*9dpo
*TUCAN* - https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif*BFP https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif*


----------



## GirlBlue

@ Ambree...lol. Thx for my update! I just saw it. That's awesome!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> *Ambree* loved the Genesis linky! Great inspiration.
> Could could could be 1DPO today, *OPKs say no,* temps looking like yes. Aug 27th :test: unless temps fall again tomorrow. :cry:
> Hope the doldrums have passed :hugs:
> :dust:

How many times per day are you using OPKs?

:flower:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Oh man, I'd love to be in Split in May. Or well anywhere there.* Do you have many relatives in Croatia? *
> 
> I was in Zagreb last September/October, as we had to organize the Croatian version of the wedding, too, for those who were unable to attend the first-time-around in the US (so pretty much everyone I know :haha:). I planned to go back this year, too, but it won't work out due to impossible work schedule and my sister's visit to the States. I decided to take some days off while she's here instead and then deal with Croatia-withdrawal for the rest of the year.
> 
> We'll see what happens in 2012.


Yes I have two aunties and many cousins https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/eusa_angel.gif

[Just a footnote on FF interpretation settings: 
I changed mine to Fertility Awareness method -
and now FF is no longer 'confused' over my multiple OPk+ and full ferning results.
It might help you get a clearer idea how many dpo you really are.
Just do it for an experiment :thumbup:
Change the settings and see where the new interpretation method sets your Ov day.
You can easily change it back to 'Advanced' and you wont lose any data -
it might help you for next cycle :flower:]


----------



## GirlBlue

[Just a footnote on FF interpretation settings: 
I changed mine to Fertility Awareness method -
and now FF is no longer 'confused' over my multiple OPk+ and full ferning results.
It might help you get a clearer idea how many dpo you really are.
Just do it for an experiment :thumbup:
Change the settings and see where the new interpretation method sets your Ov day.
You can easily change it back to 'Advanced' and you wont lose any data -
it might help you for next cycle :flower:][/QUOTE]

I changed mine...It didn't do anything. Oh well.


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> Just a footnote on FF interpretation settings:
> I changed mine to Fertility Awareness method -
> and now FF is no longer 'confused' over my multiple OPk+ and full ferning results.
> It might help you get a clearer idea how many dpo you really are.
> Just do it for an experiment :thumbup:
> Change the settings and see where the new interpretation method sets your Ov day.
> You can easily change it back to 'Advanced' and you wont lose any data -
> it might help you for next cycle :flower:]
> 
> I changed mine...It didn't do anything. Oh well.Click to expand...

Were there any discrepancies in your chart?
ie Ov date Vs OPK test results etc


----------



## GirlBlue

Ambree said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a footnote on FF interpretation settings:
> I changed mine to Fertility Awareness method -
> and now FF is no longer 'confused' over my multiple OPk+ and full ferning results.
> It might help you get a clearer idea how many dpo you really are.
> Just do it for an experiment :thumbup:
> Change the settings and see where the new interpretation method sets your Ov day.
> You can easily change it back to 'Advanced' and you wont lose any data -
> it might help you for next cycle :flower:]
> 
> I changed mine...It didn't do anything. Oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> Were there any discrepancies in your chart?
> ie Ov date Vs OPK test results etcClick to expand...

Ha ha! Nope. I don't OPK. But I was confused b/c I thought my OV date was wrong. Basically, I just wanted something to fiddle with. LOL.


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a footnote on FF interpretation settings:
> I changed mine to Fertility Awareness method -
> and now FF is no longer 'confused' over my multiple OPk+ and full ferning results.
> It might help you get a clearer idea how many dpo you really are.
> Just do it for an experiment :thumbup:
> Change the settings and see where the new interpretation method sets your Ov day.
> You can easily change it back to 'Advanced' and you wont lose any data -
> it might help you for next cycle :flower:]
> 
> I changed mine...It didn't do anything. Oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> Were there any discrepancies in your chart?
> ie Ov date Vs OPK test results etcClick to expand...
> 
> Ha ha! Nope. I don't OPK. But I was confused b/c I thought my OV date was wrong. Basically, I just wanted something to fiddle with. LOL.Click to expand...

:laugh2:
no changing the interpretation method will only alter the interpretations of your chart, if you have data that contradicts other data. 
ie: EWCM after Ov, or OPK+ after a sustained rise in temp


----------



## Ambree

Before I recorded a second string of positive OPKs 
FF and I agreed that my Ov day was CD9 :thumbup:
and I had rising BBTs to show for it.

But yesterday on CD12, and then again this morning on CD13, 
I recorded a second string positive OPK+ and estrogen full ferning,
and in response FF backdated my Ov date to CD8
and put dashes in in my graph lines, to show they were https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/confused.gif about my Ov date.

https://img849.imageshack.us/img849/6743/ff1jpg.jpg

This made me https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/dancingelephant.gif
as all my physical symptoms supported Ov on CD 9 &/or CD13,
not CD8.
PLUS I was trying to book a :plane: to see my OH during my forecast fertile time for September.
[I knew that CD8 could not be my correct Ov date as both my OPK methods (estrogen and LH) were indicating that CD13 was as fertile as CD9. And while I think I ovulated on CD9, CD8 had all the wrong physical signs.]

FF under the Advanced setting was not helping me forecast when I should plan my 'fertile' September travel dates :haha: 
because it was ignoring my estrogen ferning results; CP & CM and my second strong of OPK+ results.

So I changed the FF interpretation method to 'Fertility Awareness Monitor',
which makes FF take into account all of the above, and now my chart looks like this: (with Ov to happen on CD13)
https://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2327/ff2lp.jpg


----------



## Jazavac

Question coming from the stupid:

What are the numbers in the 'Stats' row? I don't understand mine (or anyone else's for that matter).


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, yeah, let's not forget that it's almost midnight and my stuff has not showed up yet. Argh.


----------



## emily1977

Well I tested and as suspected it's a :bfn: Managed to pee on more than just the stick. Does that get any easier or should I reserve a special cup for the occasions?

Went to brush my teeth and puked in the sink followed by a gagging session when I put my perfume on. I wish my body wasn't playing these tricks. It'll make it more difficult to identify the symptoms later on.

My temp dropped this morning and while I know it's only day two of testing at the same time in the morning, that would indicate a neg right? CM is still a floury paste.

Maybe I'm spending too much rime on the forums but I dreamt last night that one of you posted a :bfp: I'm not usually superstitious but on this occasion, please humour me ;)

Have a great day all! :)


----------



## GeekChic

morning girls, thanks *ambree* for the updated list - excellent :thumbup:

I'm finally on the big computer and have managed to get the link for sharing my chart so here goes a test
My Ovulation Chart 
I've woken up roasting again, fingers crossed it stays that way for the next few days at least so I'll have a clear picture, wish I'd got a more accurate thermometer (mine only does 1 dp :dohh:), if it doesn't work out for me this month I'll get a better one.

cheerio :wave:


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree said:


> *coconuts*
> Have we hit the big O yet? *
> *I (my two OPK systems and FF) had me ovulating 4 days ago on CD9. I had a temperature dip, full ferning on the oestrogen OPK, a dark test line on the POAS OPK and then three consecutive temp rises.
> But today on CD13, I had full ferning again, another +ve POAS OPK and my temp has dipped again ...
> I asked my FF, and they're confused also:
> moving my OV date back to CD8, and redrawing the cross lines on my chart dotted :shrug:
> So I was thinking ...
> do you think it's possible, with all those mega B&B vitamins I've been taking (thankyou Ladies :thumbup:), that not only was Aunt Flow rejuvenated, but maybe also her ovary compatriots?
> Can you ovulate twice in a cycle?

Bah, still no O. Tiny temp rise today but nothing to get giddy over. Finished my OPKs now thank god, they were stressing me out so much, never saw a + but two looked like they were getting near and then nothing. All fertility signs have vanished, CM, CP etc so I don't know, I think O is delayed this cycle, or worse, canceled :hissy: Unless I'm having a s l o w progesterone rise and temps are about to soar, I'm still waiting. :shrug:

You can definitely O twice in a cycle which can mean non-identical twins :baby::baby: if they both meet their :spermy: but I don't know if it happens at the same time or if not, what that could mean or look like on your chart. :shrug:
I'm thinking that my last two 'hard to figure out' cycles are due to my Bvits kicking in. I'm hoping for a longer LP at least, after all this waiting for O. If it's a no go this cycle, I'm switching to AC. I need help all through my cycle I think. :cry:
I hope you figure it out soon, sounds like someone's going to spending a lot of time in the analysis part of the lab today. :coffee:
I hope everything's OK with you and OH, major meltdown? :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

GeekChic said:


> coconuts
> I'm still with you, can't pin down an O day on my chart either (also can't figure out linking it while using phone, will log on big pc and sort that out). But in summary on CD12 I had a load of ewcm during the day but nothing by the evening hence the mini meltdown, cd13 temp spiked up to new peak - I felt roasting, but open circle, so FF has a little question mark over that one. The last two days I'm right back in my pre spike average temps and still have ewcm, but not as much as cd12, could mean anything, I'm trying not to care and just enjoying covering all bases. Though I've just getting in to charting I've monitored my cycles before (pms sufferer) and im pretty regular @ ~28 days so the next phase whatever it is should kick off any day now.
> 
> Emily - it IS a whole other language, but I think I saw a glossary of abbreviations on here somewhere, not easy to find on phone, will look up a link for you.
> 
> Night night

Annoying isn't it!!!!!!!!! It sounds like you had a random temp and your still waiting to O. EWCM is always as good sign that it's near. Still nothing for me, not even fertile CP or CM and still low temps :wacko:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Question coming from the stupid:
> 
> *What are the numbers in the 'Stats' row? *I don't understand mine (or anyone else's for that matter).

I've never noticed them until now :haha::blush:

I *think* they might represent how many days before your next period
that you can begin testing for pg???


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies,
How is everyone? 
I can see everyone is busy investigating their charts and temps. I don't have much to add to this as I don't do the temping business. 
*Ambree*- So sorry to hear about Mr Perfects demotion. That really does through a spanner in the works for you but it seems like your:brat: attack has subsided and you are going to keep working in the pre ttc lab. By the way your :brat:really was in sync with my :hissy:!!!

You could have 2 OV in the month. does that make a different for you in terms of seeing OH in mid September?

*Jazavac *- i have been in your boat :boat: before. when all you want to do is see the silly AF and she just doesn't want to show up. I think it can also be stressed related - i know times when i have been stressed AF takes her time and just confuses me. hang in there:hugs:

*DHime and Girlblue* - all this talk about health care made me curious to how it actually works in the US? it sounds like if you don't have insurance you have to pay?Geez that would be tough for people on low incomes.

In Australia we can either go through private insurance where you get to choose your own doctor, hospital etc or public health where you have to go to the local hospital and be seen by whoever is rostered (mostly midwives with a Registrar on hand in case of emergencies). I didn't bother upgrading my private cover as i do trust the public system so far and i don't want to spend $$$$$$$ on insurance and hospital fees either . I have it all worked out except for one minor little detail. No :baby: yet :haha:

*Emily*- its hard when your body doesn't want to cooperate. I guess it needs some time to recover from the effects of the implanon. I was the same after i stopped the pill. I think it took me a few cycles to regulate and even now i am hoping the herbs (including AC) are helping me clear out any remaining pill effects.

*Coconuts* - what cd are you? we are on the same cycle length of 33 days and usually i would expect my OV to be around cd 19. I was surprised when i was cd16. hang in there, it could just be extra delayed this month. I don't think that's so uncommon

To everyone else :flower:

ps Ambree thanks for the updated list I love the icons especially my:hissy:

:haha:


----------



## emily1977

Okay, just did my first OPK test and there wasn't even a sniff of a positive.

Chants: come on AF, come on AF. . . rinse and repeat.


----------



## Jazavac

aleja, in the US, you have to pay no matter what. It's just a matter of how good your insurance actually is, if you happen to have one. I am insured through my work and it's actually really good for the US standards. 

I'll write more when I get to work - I usually don't have much to do there. :haha:

As far as my period business goes, that thing still isn't here! Today might really be the day, though. It just kind of feels that way, on the inside.


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Question coming from the stupid:
> 
> *What are the numbers in the 'Stats' row? *I don't understand mine (or anyone else's for that matter).
> 
> I've never noticed them until now :haha::blush:
> 
> I *think* they might represent how many days before your next period
> that you can begin testing for pg???Click to expand...

I don't think it's that, but I really don't know either. I think mine have been the same since the beginning of this cycle and on my first chart, last month, there was none of it.


----------



## DHime

I think I am a glutton for punishment. I have officially lost my mind.
I went and watched video of natural childbirth. OMG That was stupid but also helped me see how my emotions changed. Everytime I saw a woman finally do it, I started crying for her. 
Then I got to see everything up close and began to do the "what am I getting myself into" dance.


----------



## NellieRae

*DHime,* I don't health insurance coverage, either, so that's why I was looking into midwives. I'm trying to be financially responsible, too - but no insurance company will sell maternity coverage of any kind with an individual policy :growlmad: BUT - states usually have programs and I've found that I can apply for our state's high risk pool (at a very high rate, but still cheaper than out of pocket) once I am pregnant......its all frustrating. But lots of people I know had perfectly fine births in a hospital with a doctor - I wasn't there and I don't know the details, only that they were positive experiences. You're not going to find those stories in a documentary encouraging natural childbirth :dohh:

*Jazavac * I find myself suddenly with you scratching my head and wondering why af hasn't shown up yet. Its due tomorrow, but I've been spotting for the past 3 days now and this is NOT normal for me. I'm ready for af to get here already so I can my glass of wine and get on with plans for next cycle, too!


----------



## Jazavac

I've seen many of those (movies, that is). I have to admit that they're both interesting and amazing, as well as... icky. I do, however, hope for a natural birth myself. Not at home, but a birthing center is an option. We'll see, though.

Now, American health insurance. Ugh. I'm far from a veteran, so I know what I have experienced myself and what I can compare with my home country's system.

I hate it. American healthcare, that is. I pay for it through work, I'm on their group policy. It's about four to five times cheaper than what it was when I had it on my own and the coverage is about million times better than what it was on my own, too. But I still have a problem with it.

Doctors are untouchable. Those I have dealt with (and I am actually a really healthy person, so in the past two years, I have seen one dentist, one general practitioner, a geneticist, two regular ob/gyns and a reproductive endocrinologist). I went in (to that GP) because I had a horrible earache after my last flight backt to the US. He glanced at me, took my temp, looked into my ear and took $106 USD. My ear stopped hurting on its own, he set no diagnosis or offered any treatment. The guy was from a walk-in clinic so I won't go back there, pretty much. I do not have my own, family GP as of yet.

Other doctors have been nice. I especially like our reproductive guy. But, at the same time, you can only get to see them or hear from them during your scheduled times. I am a very curious person and I never follow instructions without fully understanding them. I have a million questions every time I hear something new. I like my test results forwarded to me. Any of them. I usually understand the numbers myself, but even if I don't, I always want to have them handy. In the US, this is extremely hard to get. You have to sign a whole line of release documents over and over again, and even then the doctors are not too happy. I suppose they fear of your reaction or research; I don't know.

Sometimes, I actually do need to call in and ask for some clarification or advice. Again, the doctors are untouchable and you just can't get them on the line. At best, there's some nurse to talk to you, but even that happens after several phone calls. And then those nurses don't even know the answers to your questions, of course. (At our local clinic, an ob/gyn nurse, for instance, had no clue what TORCH was, even when I explained into detail. Like, seriously, wtf?).

Preventative care in the US doesn't really exist. My last year's PAP smear came back clear and the doctor said I should come back in three years. Well, how about no. I will be back this year because to me, it is important that I know I am healthy. They also don't understand that, at age almost-thirty-four, I use no prescription drugs. None. (Nobody counted Yasmin, the birth control pill, while I was on it, which is okay.) I do not have a medical condition. I do not feel the need to have quite a few of my teeth pulled in order to replace them with implants. I do not feel the need, at all, to get on some prescription drug.

I am also used to diagnostic treatments. I used to have a cyst on my ovary. It was a clear, watery one, but quite persistent and therefore monitored. I'd have an ultrasound every three or four months, to make sure there was no growth. I did a CA125 bloodtest, to rule out cancerous cells there. Last year, during my regular yearly checkup with an ob/gyn here, the guy nearly laughed at my ultrasound idea. Because _you don't do that here for a watery cyst_, he said. So okay, I didn't do it in the US and instead waited a couple months for my Croatian trip. Luckily, I was clear of cysts and overall looked good at that point. But that was 10 months ago, so I feel like another one is due now. (And I should get it, as soon as this period comes and the reproductive guy goes on his hunt for my antral follicles.)

I am also used to having at least one general blood test a year. Like a regular checkup. In Croatia, they do this. They check sugar, cholesterol, all types of fats, iron, other minerals, blood cell count... regular stuff. Because preventative medicine does _not_ hurt you. It can, in fact, help diagnose problems way before they are life threatening. Here, I had to beg to have only some of those things looked at and it really mattered to me after my first year in the States. I wanted to see how I did and where my levels were, considering the huge change in diet, for instance. So I got some. Like 1/20th of what would have been done in Croatia. (Some I had to pay for, some was covered by my insurance.)

My Croatian health insurance would pay for some of the IVF in full, for instance. Here, no way. Some of the diagnostic part is covered, such as consultations with certain doctors only, but none of the bloodwork or other actual procedures are. So I've been paying for those and even then, when I do pay, or wish to do so, they won't just let me do them. 

I paid $85 or so for my AMH bloodwork.
Progesterone was around $90.
Consultation with a geneticist was around $140.
I did a TORCH bloodwork and that one was, somehow, fully covered by insurance and _saved_ me around $600.

Luckily I use no prescription drugs because those would hurt me, too.

As far as hospital stays go, they kick you out before you are done. I understand nobody enjoys their hospital stay, but I personally find it wrong to be sent home right after a surgery, barely even woken up. I don't think everyone is always capable of recovering on their own. I don't think one needs to be completely put under to have a tooth pulled. Or even to get an ankle surgery. There are other ways. I don't think (all) patients are three to five year old kids who need to be treated as if they didn't have half of their brains. 

But I guess I am stuck with it all. :/



On the good side, well, there's very little of it. But I do admire the technology. They have everything here. I just wish they wouldn't use it as often and I do believe that they could avoid it, if only they'd start screening for things _before_ they actually happened!


----------



## Jazavac

NellieRae, spotting usually occurs when something is going on with your progesterone. But that's pretty much all I know. Since there is pretty much no such thing as progesterone that's too high, I would assume it's somehow related to its low levels. 

But that's just a blind, semi-educated guess. 

Today is my 28th day of the cycle and I am hoping for the best. It really does feel like it will start today.


----------



## Ambree

emily1977 said:


> Okay, just did my first OPK test and there wasn't even a sniff of a positive.
> 
> Chants: come on AF, come on AF. . . rinse and repeat.

Hiya Emily
are you testing for pg or Ov?
I think it is pg ???
but I lose track
and confuse easily :wacko:

https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/secret.gif Also I went to look at the FF chart in your signature
but it goes to a blank page :flower:


----------



## NellieRae

Well, in the US, healthcare is only partly administered by doctors - most of it is regulated by the insurance industry. If its not covered, a doctor typically won't do it. If they submit a claim to a patient's insurance company for reimbursement for, lets say TORCH or other tests, they have to justify it. If its outside "standard & accepted" procedure (as determined by the HMO) then they won't pay for it. Its a bit backwards. 

I know, I'm worried about progesterone levels with this spotting. Its not normal for me though, so I'm going to have to see what happens next couple cycles. I REALLY hope my body's not changing now I've crossed 30!


----------



## NellieRae

I have to share this laugh because you ladies will understand. 

DH just got back from a business trip last night and I told him I had my period (but just spotting so far). Knowing that I'll indulge in my morning coffee with him on af, he asked if I wanted one this morning. 

Me: No, I'm not going to have any until the blood turns red. I know you don't know what that means.

DH: Its ok. I don't understand most of what you do anymore (since ttc)

:rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, the damn thing is finally here.

Now I need to battle the clinic's phone line. They pick that thing up maybe twice a day and there's no point of going into voicemail when all I need is to schedule an appointment. Grrrrr.


----------



## Ambree

NellieRae said:


> I have to share this laugh because you ladies will understand.
> 
> DH just got back from a business trip last night and I told him I had my period (but just spotting so far). Knowing that I'll indulge in my morning coffee with him on af, he asked if I wanted one this morning.
> 
> Me: No, I'm not going to have any until the blood turns red. I know you don't know what that means.
> 
> DH: Its ok. I don't understand most of what you do anymore (since ttc)
> 
> :rofl:

https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/laugh.gif
bless him for being so complacent when it comes to women's business :mrgreen:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> W*oohoo, the damn thing is finally here.
> 
> Now I need to battle the clinic's phone line. * They pick that thing up maybe twice a day and there's no point of going into voicemail when all I need is to schedule an appointment. Grrrrr.

https://www.dolforums.com.au/public/style_emoticons/default/happydance2.gif
Go Jazavac!
:ninja:


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Bah, still no O. Tiny temp rise today but nothing to get giddy over. Finished my OPKs now thank god, they were stressing me out so much, n*ever saw a + but two looked like they were getting near and then nothing.* All fertility signs have vanished, CM, CP etc so I don't know, I think O is delayed this cycle, or worse, canceled :hissy: Unless I'm having a s l o w progesterone rise and temps are about to soar, I'm still waiting. :shrug:

Is this the first time you have used OPKs? :flower:
(I looked on your chart link, there were two cycles but I could only find OPK results for CD17 & CD18 - what were the results for the other days?)
Also I think if you test twice a day , then you have a better chance of catching the surge - it is possible to miss it if you only check once a day.
What about the estrogen saliva tests? imo they're much easier to read than the non-digital POAS OPKs.
This is my positive OPKs here, but I'm still not 100% that they are;
to me it seems strange to use arbitrary comparison to measure the most fundamental aspect of my cycle :shrug:


https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/8646/ov1b.jpg

https://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3285/ov2s.jpg


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Question coming from the stupid:
> 
> *What are the numbers in the 'Stats' row? *I don't understand mine (or anyone else's for that matter).
> 
> I've never noticed them until now :haha::blush:
> 
> I *think* they might represent how many days before your next period
> that you can begin testing for pg???Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's that, but I really don't know either. I think mine have been the same since the beginning of this cycle and on my first chart, last month, there was none of it.Click to expand...

Hmm I think they have something to do with AF and maybe the stats/variances in the cycle ...
I dunno but my brain is jelly as is 2:30am.
Time for :sleep:
I will study the stats at the pre-ttc lab in the morning :mrgreen:


----------



## Jazavac

Got in this Thursday at 9:30 for the blood test, but I am still waiting for some Nurse God to call me back and let me know if I can get the ultrasound part out of the way, too. 

I don't mind the cheap, Wondfo OPKs. Maybe it's because my surge really does paint the line insanely dark and a lot darker, overall, than the control one so it's easy to tell.


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree, yup, go to bed already. ;)


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> *coconuts*
> Have we hit the big O yet? *
> *I (my two OPK systems and FF) had me ovulating 4 days ago on CD9. I had a temperature dip, full ferning on the oestrogen OPK, a dark test line on the POAS OPK and then three consecutive temp rises.
> But today on CD13, I had full ferning again, another +ve POAS OPK and my temp has dipped again ...
> I asked my FF, and they're confused also:
> moving my OV date back to CD8, and redrawing the cross lines on my chart dotted :shrug:
> So I was thinking ...
> do you think it's possible, with all those mega B&B vitamins I've been taking (thankyou Ladies :thumbup:), that not only was Aunt Flow rejuvenated, but maybe also her ovary compatriots?
> Can you ovulate twice in a cycle?
> 
> Bah, still no O. Tiny temp rise today but nothing to get giddy over. Finished my OPKs now thank god, they were stressing me out so much, never saw a + but two looked like they were getting near and then nothing. All fertility signs have vanished, CM, CP etc so I don't know, I think O is delayed this cycle, or worse, canceled :hissy: Unless I'm having a s l o w progesterone rise and temps are about to soar, I'm still waiting. :shrug:
> 
> You can definitely O twice in a cycle which can mean non-identical twins :baby::baby: if they both meet their :spermy: but I don't know if it happens at the same time or if not, what that could mean or look like on your chart. :shrug:
> I'm thinking that my last two 'hard to figure out' cycles are due to my Bvits kicking in. I'm hoping for a longer LP at least, after all this waiting for O. If it's a no go this cycle, I'm switching to AC. I need help all through my cycle I think. :cry:
> I hope you figure it out soon, sounds like someone's going to spending a lot of time in the analysis part of the lab today. :coffee:
> I hope everything's OK with you and OH, major meltdown? :hugs:Click to expand...

As a fraternal twin, I am living proof that you can OV twice in 1 cycle. My mom got opg with me after my sis. They could prove it based on our stages of developement.


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree yeah this is the first cycle with bloomin' OPKs. You only see two on my chart because I deleted them, I didn't trust them this cycle so I didn't want them to throw anything off but I'm going to put them back. They weren't lying after all. Still no O. Some EWCM tonight though. Possible gearing up again. It's all about the temps for me now this cycle. I'm really trying not to stress about it but it's so much easier said than done.
I wanted to test twice a day but only had a pack of ten sticks. All were 100% negative, even the ones with two lines, really really light.
I've ordered a whole bunch so next cycle I'll start one a day and when something shows I'll go to two a day. If no luck that cycle I might look into getting one of those spit microscope things. I was tempted to give up on them but I'm starting AC next month so hoping it might bring O forward a bit.
CD25 and counting......:cry:


----------



## GirlBlue

DHime said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> *coconuts*
> 
> Can you ovulate twice in a cycle?
> 
> 
> You can definitely O twice in a cycle which can mean non-identical twins :baby::baby: if they both meet their :spermy: but I don't know if it happens at the same time or if not, what that could mean or look like on your chart. :shrug:
> I'm thinking that my last two 'hard to figure out' cycles are due to my Bvits kicking in. I'm hoping for a longer LP at least, after all this waiting for O. If it's a no go this cycle, I'm switching to AC. I need help all through my cycle I think. :cry:
> I hope you figure it out soon, sounds like someone's going to spending a lot of time in the analysis part of the lab today. :coffee:
> I hope everything's OK with you and OH, major meltdown? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *As a fraternal twin, I am living proof that you can OV twice in 1 cycle. My mom got opg with me after my sis. They could prove it based on our stages of developement*.Click to expand...


Wow! That is amazing....so are you hoping to have the same genetic makeup or not so much? 

I'm not sure....I have fraternal and several identical twin sets in my family and it has made its way into every generation except mine so far. I read an article in Science Mag that said the only genetically proven connection in twins is if your mother's brother was a fraternal. In 1/4 cases there has been some consistent pattern. Otherwise, there are no predictors, whether fraternal or identical. That was the exact pattern for both my great-grandmother and grandmother who both birthed fraternal twins). My mother did not sadly, but I am hoping she passed the gene to me. At this age, I'll need to speed along BFP #2-##, :rofl:


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> *DHime,* I don't health insurance coverage, either, so that's why I was looking into midwives. I'm trying to be financially responsible, too - but no insurance company will sell maternity coverage of any kind with an individual policy :growlmad: BUT - states usually have programs and I've found that I can apply for our state's high risk pool (at a very high rate, but still cheaper than out of pocket) once I am pregnant......its all frustrating. But lots of people I know had perfectly fine births in a hospital with a doctor - I wasn't there and I don't know the details, only that they were positive experiences. You're not going to find those stories in a documentary encouraging natural childbirth :dohh:
> 
> *Jazavac * I find myself suddenly with you scratching my head and wondering why af hasn't shown up yet. Its due tomorrow, but I've been spotting for the past 3 days now and this is NOT normal for me. I'm ready for af to get here already so I can my glass of wine and get on with plans for next cycle, too!

True. I based alot of my decision on my aunt who worked in the neonatal ward for 10 years. I heard good and bad stories. 
On a personal side, the use of pitosin sped up my moms labor and caused my little brother to go into distress. almost killed him and my mother. It gave me a very bad outlook on the stuff. besides... I am am too cheap to pay more $ for I can do on my own. lol (yes that kinda does make me a lunatic) 
My hubbie is insistent on natural though I was kind of in the middle of the road on it before. Either way, everything always turns out ok in the end.
Doesn't matter really, they all come out one way or another. :happydance:


----------



## DHime

GirlBlue said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> *coconuts*
> 
> Can you ovulate twice in a cycle?
> 
> 
> You can definitely O twice in a cycle which can mean non-identical twins :baby::baby: if they both meet their :spermy: but I don't know if it happens at the same time or if not, what that could mean or look like on your chart. :shrug:
> I'm thinking that my last two 'hard to figure out' cycles are due to my Bvits kicking in. I'm hoping for a longer LP at least, after all this waiting for O. If it's a no go this cycle, I'm switching to AC. I need help all through my cycle I think. :cry:
> I hope you figure it out soon, sounds like someone's going to spending a lot of time in the analysis part of the lab today. :coffee:
> I hope everything's OK with you and OH, major meltdown? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *As a fraternal twin, I am living proof that you can OV twice in 1 cycle. My mom got opg with me after my sis. They could prove it based on our stages of developement*.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That is amazing....so are you hoping to have the same genetic makeup or not so much?
> 
> I'm not sure....I have fraternal and several identical twin sets in my family and it has made its way into every generation except mine so far. I read an article in Science Mag that said the only genetically proven connection in twins is if your mother's brother was a fraternal. In 1/4 cases there has been some consistent pattern. Otherwise, there are no predictors, whether fraternal or identical. That was the exact pattern for both my great-grandmother and grandmother who both birthed fraternal twins). My mother did not sadly, but I am hoping she passed the gene to me. At this age, I'll need to speed along BFP #2-##, :rofl:Click to expand...

here's another tid bit that I heard.
Mom's in thier 30+ ages have nearly a 20% higher chance of twins... :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

One of the theories that may or may not explain my low ovarian reserve are two mature eggs per cycle that I may be releasing...

My periods, before the pill, would all be 8-9 days long. First batch was 4 days, then a day of nothing, then three or four more days. They used to suspect I had two eggs per cycle, but they never really proved it with an ultrasound or anything. Now that I've come up with this low AMH level, this became interesting again.

My post pill periods are as short or shorter than those on the pill and the previous two have not shown any signs of this kind of bleeding... but we'll see.


----------



## DHime

GirlBlue said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> *coconuts*
> 
> Can you ovulate twice in a cycle?
> 
> 
> You can definitely O twice in a cycle which can mean non-identical twins :baby::baby: if they both meet their :spermy: but I don't know if it happens at the same time or if not, what that could mean or look like on your chart. :shrug:
> I'm thinking that my last two 'hard to figure out' cycles are due to my Bvits kicking in. I'm hoping for a longer LP at least, after all this waiting for O. If it's a no go this cycle, I'm switching to AC. I need help all through my cycle I think. :cry:
> I hope you figure it out soon, sounds like someone's going to spending a lot of time in the analysis part of the lab today. :coffee:
> I hope everything's OK with you and OH, major meltdown? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *As a fraternal twin, I am living proof that you can OV twice in 1 cycle. My mom got opg with me after my sis. They could prove it based on our stages of developement*.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That is amazing....so are you hoping to have the same genetic makeup or not so much?
> 
> I'm not sure....I have fraternal and several identical twin sets in my family and it has made its way into every generation except mine so far. I read an article in Science Mag that said the only genetically proven connection in twins is if your mother's brother was a fraternal. In 1/4 cases there has been some consistent pattern. Otherwise, there are no predictors, whether fraternal or identical. That was the exact pattern for both my great-grandmother and grandmother who both birthed fraternal twins). My mother did not sadly, but I am hoping she passed the gene to me. At this age, I'll need to speed along BFP #2-##, :rofl:Click to expand...

I am so hoping for a 2 for 1 special. Get it over with in 1 round. Then again, my mom was sane before we came along. Lack sleep drove her mad... :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Our reproductive endocrinologist actually DID confirm it that older mothers are more likely to have twins. It's just that one's system speeds up the closer to the menopause it gets. So it's a lot easier to get two mature eggs.


----------



## GirlBlue

Hmmm...all very interesting!


So True Confession time: I am going mad today. I am 8DPO and I know I said I wasn't going to symptom spot or test but it's driving me crazy!! AAAAGGGHHH. LOL. 

I have currently started bribing myself to get work done by the PTs in my bag. I really need help. :cry::dohh: LOL. It's so pitiful. I think I have been egged on by all the folks getting BFP w/ similar symptoms at 8DPO and at least knowing that there is nothing that has happened yet has always sort of calmed me down for a day or two. I sound like a crazy woman. SO I have started reminding myself what a waste of $ it is...but somehow I am no longer worried about the cost to feed my addiction. Just had to put my issues out in the open in hopes that will shame me back into getting my marbles back. LOL


----------



## Jazavac

Today I go buy a new thermometer, one of those with two decimals. Ohyes.


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> NellieRae said:
> 
> 
> *DHime,* I don't health insurance coverage, either, so that's why I was looking into midwives. I'm trying to be financially responsible, too - but no insurance company will sell maternity coverage of any kind with an individual policy :growlmad: BUT - states usually have programs and I've found that I can apply for our state's high risk pool (at a very high rate, but still cheaper than out of pocket) once I am pregnant......its all frustrating. But lots of people I know had perfectly fine births in a hospital with a doctor - I wasn't there and I don't know the details, only that they were positive experiences. You're not going to find those stories in a documentary encouraging natural childbirth :dohh:
> 
> *Jazavac * I find myself suddenly with you scratching my head and wondering why af hasn't shown up yet. Its due tomorrow, but I've been spotting for the past 3 days now and this is NOT normal for me. I'm ready for af to get here already so I can my glass of wine and get on with plans for next cycle, too!
> 
> True. I based alot of my decision on my aunt who worked in the neonatal ward for 10 years. I heard good and bad stories.
> On a personal side, the use of pitosin sped up my moms labor and caused my little brother to go into distress. almost killed him and my mother. It gave me a very bad outlook on the stuff. besides... I am am too cheap to pay more $ for I can do on my own. lol (yes that kinda does make me a lunatic)
> My hubbie is insistent on natural though I was kind of in the middle of the road on it before. Either way, everything always turns out ok in the end.
> Doesn't matter really, they all come out one way or another. :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm with you and your hubby (btw, I'm super impressed that you dh is knowledgeable enough to have an opinion while ttc!) I'd rather have a natural birth with a midwife in a birthing center. There are cases where intervention is appropriate, I'm sure - but I wouldn't go there unless there was a real medical need. Listen to us - you'd think we were already pregnant! :haha:

*GirlBlue* if you find a way to recover your sanity at that point in the 2ww, let the rest of us know your secret!


----------



## GirlBlue

*NellieRae* It's a work in progress. I think I have calmed down on the symptom spotting, just a little. LOL. 

But, can I weigh in on the natural birth convo b/c I was wondering how women feel about attempting natural birth of a first child over 30's. I don't imagine it'll be a problem, but I am hoping my body can do what it needs to and not give me protracted labor. I'll be excited when I can go to a midwife visit. I have to switch insurance providers to get it one though, which I can't do until January :( In the meantime I set up a preconception visit with my current doc next week. Not the most excited about her. She is ok, but I think she has been much less concerned about things that have concerned me in the past. I probably should get another doc in the meantime. 

Once I switch insurance I can go to the one hospital here that has a midwifery program. (No one allows for birth centers). But it seems like a good compromise. They also have birthing tubs, which I am very excited to use. Sidebar. I saw a woman on babystory yesterday. She wanted a waterbirth b/c she liked taking baths and thought it would help. So while I don't think water will make it that relaxing, I am hopeful it can help take some of the edge off of the pain, though I'm still expecting to well....labor.


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Ambree yeah this is the first cycle with bloomin' OPKs. You only see two on my chart because I deleted them, I didn't trust them this cycle so I didn't want them to throw anything off but I'm going to put them back. They weren't lying after all. Still no O. Some EWCM tonight though. Possible gearing up again. It's all about the temps for me now this cycle. I'm really trying not to stress about it but it's so much easier said than done.

 https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hugs.giftry not to worry too much coconuts, 
we'll work out a way to pinpoint your Ov day https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hugs.gif in can't elude us for much longer - 
we will track it down!! :ninja:

Reading from your June chart, what happened between June 14 - 18, were there any CM observations?
Do you ever get any abdominal pain or cramps, leg aches, headaches or feel bloated?

What vitamin supplements are you taking each day?
Are you going to add AC from CD1 next cycle or asap?




Coconuts said:


> I wanted to test twice a day but only had a pack of ten sticks. *All were 100% negative, even the ones with two lines, really really light.*
> I've ordered a whole bunch so next cycle I'll start one a day and when something shows I'll go to two a day. If no luck that cycle I might look into getting one of those spit microscope things. I was tempted to give up on them but I'm starting AC next month so hoping it might bring O forward a bit.
> CD25 and counting......:cry:

The test results with very faint lines, did they all occur at the same time or for a few consecutive days?
Were any near or around CD 20, August 11th?
What brand of OPK POAS are you using?
What happens to your FF chart interpretation if you change the analysis method from 'Advanced' to 'Fertility Awareness Method'?

The limitation with LH detecting OPKs is that they are only detecting the surge in LH hormone. And because the surge can be extremely brief, it is not uncommon to miss the surge completely, particularly when testing once per day.
The saliva (estrogen testing) OPKs, also have their limitations when it comes to interpeting the results, but the results window is broader (ie you will get results for two or three days) and can be a good way to determine when you should start testing twice a day with LH OPKs.
Once you have a estrogen test kit, you can re-use it many times, so there is no running out of tests, effectively you can 'test' repeatedly until you feel confident with your interpretation/reading.
The most effective way to determine Ov is through charting BBTs,
which you're doing very well https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif


----------



## Ambree

DHime said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> So I was thinking ...
> do you think it's possible, with all those mega B&B vitamins I've been taking (thankyou Ladies :thumbup:), that not only was Aunt Flow rejuvenated, but maybe also her ovary compatriots?
> Can you ovulate twice in a cycle?
> 
> Bah, still no O. Tiny temp rise today but nothing to get giddy over. Finished my OPKs now thank god, they were stressing me out so much, never saw a + but two looked like they were getting near and then nothing. All fertility signs have vanished, CM, CP etc so I don't know, I think O is delayed this cycle, or worse, canceled :hissy: Unless I'm having a s l o w progesterone rise and temps are about to soar, I'm still waiting. :shrug:
> 
> You can definitely O twice in a cycle which can mean non-identical twins :baby::baby: if they both meet their :spermy: but I don't know if it happens at the same time or if not, what that could mean or look like on your chart. :shrug:
> I'm thinking that my last two 'hard to figure out' cycles are due to my Bvits kicking in. I'm hoping for a longer LP at least, after all this waiting for O. If it's a no go this cycle, I'm switching to AC. I need help all through my cycle I think. :cry:
> I hope you figure it out soon, sounds like someone's going to spending a lot of time in the analysis part of the lab today. :coffee:
> I hope everything's OK with you and OH, major meltdown? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> As a fraternal twin, I am living proof that you can OV twice in 1 cycle. My mom got opg with me after my sis. They could prove it based on our stages of developement.Click to expand...

Well after getting pg, to be pg with twins would be my ultimate dream :cloud9:
ooh wow for it to be possible ... :kiss::crib::crib:



DHime said:


> here's another tid bit that I heard.
> Mom's in thier 30+ ages have nearly a 20% higher chance of twins... :winkwink:

Oh how exciting :happydance:
Alas I could not ttc this month ... but September ... maybe :cloud9:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Today I go buy a new thermometer, one of those with two decimals. Ohyes.

maybe I should get one of these too?
I bought a BBT thermometer but it still only goes to one dp
:shrug:


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> I have currently started bribing myself to get work done by the PTs in my bag. I really need help. :cry::dohh: LOL. It's so pitiful. I think I have been egged on by all the folks getting BFP w/ similar symptoms at 8DPO and at least knowing that there is nothing that has happened yet has always sort of calmed me down for a day or two. I sound like a crazy woman. SO I have started reminding myself what a waste of $ it is...but somehow I am no longer worried about the cost to feed my addiction. Just had to put my issues out in the open in hopes that will shame me back into getting my marbles back. LOL

:haha:
hehe if I hadn't been in the same :test: 'high' state last cycle, I wouldn't find it so funny.
but isn't it? :mrgreen:
At one stage I had an empty box of POAS pg tests in my car,
a discarded test in my CD stacker
and a bathroom bin littered with discarded BFNs
telltale signs of a POAS problem.
oh my GirlBlue, you are only at 8dpo ...
but still not so bad, last cycle I realised in retrospect that I had been testing since 2po, yes TWO :wacko:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> *One of the theories that may or may not explain my low ovarian reserve are two mature eggs per cycle that I may be releasing...*
> 
> *My periods, before the pill, would all be 8-9 days long. First batch was 4 days, then a day of nothing, then three or four more days. They used to suspect I had two eggs per cycle, but they never really proved it with an ultrasound or anything. Now that I've come up with this low AMH level, this became interesting again.*
> 
> *My post pill periods are as short or shorter than those on the pill and the previous two have not shown any signs of this kind of bleeding*... but we'll see.

Jazavac this is the same for me.
Before the pill my periods were 7-8 days.
My post pill periods are much shorter three - four days, with lighter bleeding.
But my recent period the bleeding was heavier, though still not as long (4 days).
:shrug:

I've found a place where I can check my AMH 
https://www.mivf.com.au/ivf-latest-news/amh-egg-timer-test-available-at-melbourne-ivf.aspx
I will see if this is possible to do before September ...
dont know what their phone service is like though :mrgreen:


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree, you should be able to get that AMH test done anywhere. I mean, any lab. Probably not at a grocery store. :haha:

I got a new thermometer, two decimals this time. And my husband said it was a waste of money and that it definitely wouldn't get me a baby. Well, yeah. But I still want to play properly, ok? :ninja: :wohoo: :mamafy:


----------



## Ambree

Ambree said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Question coming from the stupid:
> 
> *What are the numbers in the 'Stats' row? *I don't understand mine (or anyone else's for that matter).
> 
> I've never noticed them until now :haha::blush:
> 
> I *think* they might represent how many days before your next period
> that you can begin testing for pg???Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's that, but I really don't know either. I think mine have been the same since the beginning of this cycle and on my first chart, last month, there was none of it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm I think they have something to do with AF and maybe the stats/variances in the cycle ...
> I dunno but my brain is jelly as is 2:30am.
> Time for :sleep:
> I will study the stats at the pre-ttc lab in the morning :mrgreen:Click to expand...

I just looked it the stats line on FF and the colours and numbers relate to your cycle history :flower:

*Cycle History/Stats (Stats Line):* 
The stats line displays data based on your cycle history. Predicted Ovulation Days Predicted Period Days T Recommended Test Date The colored squares represent the most probable days for ovuation or menses based on a statistical analysis of your cycle history. 
The stats line also displays when appropriate a countdown (numbers from 5 to 1) to the test date starting 5 days before the recommended test date. 

 https://www.fertilityfriend.com/layouts/ttc/help/chart_key.html#STATS


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree said:


> Reading from your June chart, what happened between June 14 - 18, were there any CM observations?
> *I wasn't really paying attention to CM that cycle. I'd been able to pin point past Ovs with just temps. June cycle was the first with B50 and I thinks it's throwing my cycle all off!*
> Do you ever get any abdominal pain or cramps, leg aches, headaches or feel bloated?
> *I get headaches all the time if I don't have a coffee in the morning. It goes away as soon as I do. Gave up coffee 4 days ago though so now I'm feeling like a space cadet and only just getting over the mind numbing headache. Have had mysterious painful legs, hamstrings. Hurt to sit and lie down. Walking helped. Didn't do anything to cause it. Has tapered off now. Will add that to the chart since you brought it up.*
> What vitamin supplements are you taking each day?
> *Pregnacare Conception prenatal and B50 complex (which I'm now stopping) *
> Are you going to add AC from CD1 next cycle or asap?
> *CD1. Still waiting for the postman.*
> The test results with very faint lines, did they all occur at the same time or for a few consecutive days?
> Were any near or around CD 20, August 11th?
> *2 consecutive days. CD22 and CD23*
> What brand of OPK POAS are you using?
> *One Step (internet cheapies - they came with my BBT thermometer) Have ordered more of the same.*
> What happens to your FF chart interpretation if you change the analysis method from 'Advanced' to 'Fertility Awareness Method'?
> *Nothing....*
> The limitation with LH detecting OPKs is that they are only detecting the surge in LH hormone. And because the surge can be extremely brief, it is not uncommon to miss the surge completely, particularly when testing once per day.
> The saliva (estrogen testing) OPKs, also have their limitations when it comes to interpeting the results, but the results window is broader (ie you will get results for two or three days) and can be a good way to determine when you should start testing twice a day with LH OPKs.
> Once you have a estrogen test kit, you can re-use it many times, so there is no running out of tests, effectively you can 'test' repeatedly until you feel confident with your interpretation/reading.
> The most effective way to determine Ov is through charting BBTs,
> which you're doing very well
> *Thank you! *https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif

Feel like I've just had a consultation with a Fertiity specialist! Thanks Ambree.


----------



## Coconuts

*Ambree* As far as thermometers go, mine has two decimal places but I measure in Celsius. If you have a farenheit thermometer then I think you only need one decimal place. :thumbup:


----------



## aleja

Another day, another close friend has a baby. 
Sigh :wacko:
She is one of those lucky 30++ women who got a BFP on the 3rd cycle using a phone tracker. She is now a mummy. She posted a pic on face book. I can't wait to have the option of even doing that.

I shouldn't be so blah about it as i am happy and excited for her BUT ....

*Girlblue *- i don't have a POAS and symptom spotting addiction but I do have an unhealthy dependency on herbs and natural remedies. I ran out of wild yam herbs today and I am already getting withdrawal symptoms...I need more herbs!:argh:


----------



## aleja

Coconuts said:


> Ambree yeah this is the first cycle with bloomin' OPKs. You only see two on my chart because I deleted them, I didn't trust them this cycle so I didn't want them to throw anything off but I'm going to put them back. They weren't lying after all. Still no O. Some EWCM tonight though. Possible gearing up again. It's all about the temps for me now this cycle. I'm really trying not to stress about it but it's so much easier said than done.
> I wanted to test twice a day but only had a pack of ten sticks. All were 100% negative, even the ones with two lines, really really light.
> I've ordered a whole bunch so next cycle I'll start one a day and when something shows I'll go to two a day. If no luck that cycle I might look into getting one of those spit microscope things. I was tempted to give up on them but I'm starting AC next month so hoping it might bring O forward a bit.
> CD25 and counting......:cry:

hi coconuts, i don't have any tips to give you about your late OV but i just want to say hang in there and trust in your body. (Its probably hard to hear that when you are wondering what the hell is going on). When is your AF due? POAS or ferns or other apparatus will never be 110% accurate. I guess if you are still BDing you are still in with a chance. GL :flower:


----------



## aleja

Ambree said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> *One of the theories that may or may not explain my low ovarian reserve are two mature eggs per cycle that I may be releasing...*
> 
> *My periods, before the pill, would all be 8-9 days long. First batch was 4 days, then a day of nothing, then three or four more days. They used to suspect I had two eggs per cycle, but they never really proved it with an ultrasound or anything. Now that I've come up with this low AMH level, this became interesting again.*
> 
> *My post pill periods are as short or shorter than those on the pill and the previous two have not shown any signs of this kind of bleeding*... but we'll see.
> 
> Jazavac this is the same for me.
> Before the pill my periods were 7-8 days.
> My post pill periods are much shorter three - four days, with lighter bleeding.
> But my recent period the bleeding was heavier, though still not as long (4 days).
> :shrug:
> 
> I've found a place where I can check my AMH
> https://www.mivf.com.au/ivf-latest-news/amh-egg-timer-test-available-at-melbourne-ivf.aspx
> I will see if this is possible to do before September ...
> dont know what their phone service is like though :mrgreen:Click to expand...

jazavac - Yay on AF coming:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

So I bought that two decimal thermometer and now I am laughing at my chart - it only has two entries but it just doesn't look healthy already. :haha: 

This morning, I took my temp with the new one and it said 96.56. Then I took it with my old one and it said 97. How is that even possible? It's basically half a degree!

I don't really think two decimals are at all necessary, especially with Fahrenheits. But when you've got nothing better to do, I suppose it's nice to spice up your charting life? :haha:


----------



## GirlBlue

Ambree said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> I have currently started bribing myself to get work done by the PTs in my bag. I really need help. :cry::dohh: LOL. It's so pitiful. I think I have been egged on by all the folks getting BFP w/ similar symptoms at 8DPO and at least knowing that there is nothing that has happened yet has always sort of calmed me down for a day or two. I sound like a crazy woman. SO I have started reminding myself what a waste of $ it is...but somehow I am no longer worried about the cost to feed my addiction. Just had to put my issues out in the open in hopes that will shame me back into getting my marbles back. LOL
> 
> :haha:
> hehe if I hadn't been in the same :test: 'high' state last cycle, I wouldn't find it so funny.
> but isn't it? :mrgreen:
> At one stage I had an empty box of POAS pg tests in my car,
> a discarded test in my CD stacker
> and a bathroom bin littered with discarded BFNs
> *telltale signs of a POAS problem.
> oh my GirlBlue, you are only at 8dpo ...
> but still not so bad, last cycle I realised in retrospect that I had been testing since 2po, yes TWO *Click to expand...



:rofl:

Oh I have sooo been there. I discovered dollar store HPT's last cycle and bought I boat load of them.The cashier just looked at my basket and said "Uh oh. Let me know how it comes out." I ended up testing at work before I left. I was too embarrassed to leave the HPT in the bathroom for fear that the cleaning staff would realize I was the last one left on the floor and realize (with good reason) that I was a totally insane person. It was :bfn: surprise, surprise. I feel MUCH better about it today though. Testing helped me. I think I have enough strength now to at fend off another attack until 11DPO if not more. 

My temps are still good. They dipped to 98.1 on CD5? but went back up day after to 98.4. Stayed there 2 days not up to .6 today. My boobs are huge. Realized I picked up a cup size. I bought new bras in mid-June which were slightly too big at a C. I am now bursting out of a full coverage :happydance:
I am basically just gassed about that. I always wanted boobs. (I know I sound like a kid who always wanted a puppy or a pony). The C cup was a huge improvement for me. I've been an A cup most of my life. Post BCP got to a B/C. But now, I'm looking at a D cup. Even if its only for hopefully 9 months I'm gassed. I feel like I ought to get dressed up and take 'em out for a walk. :rofl:


----------



## GirlBlue

Jazavac said:


> So I bought that two decimal thermometer and now I am laughing at my chart - it only has two entries but it just doesn't look healthy already. :haha:
> 
> This morning, I took my temp with the new one and it said 96.56. Then I took it with my old one and it said 97. How is that even possible? It's basically half a degree!
> 
> I don't really think two decimals are at all necessary, especially with Fahrenheits. But when you've got nothing better to do, *I suppose it's nice to spice up your charting life? *


Basically!!! Glad you got the therm and got AF. I hope the therm helps. You seem like you're in good place which is great. :hugs:
Good luck this cycle!


----------



## GirlBlue

aleja said:


> Another day, another close friend has a baby.
> Sigh :wacko:
> She is one of those lucky 30++ women who got a BFP on the 3rd cycle using a phone tracker. She is now a mummy. She posted a pic on face book. I can't wait to have the option of even doing that.
> 
> I shouldn't be so blah about it as i am happy and excited for her BUT ....
> 
> *Girlblue *- i don't have a POAS and symptom spotting addiction but I do have an unhealthy dependency on herbs and natural remedies. I ran out of wild yam herbs today and I am already getting withdrawal symptoms...I need more herbs!:argh:

Oh my....it is soooo real. I'm doing better with it today. But it seems like there always has to be something I do incessantly to help control my fertility. I think I might have baby OCD....


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> Reading from your June chart, what happened between June 14 - 18, were there any CM observations?
> 
> *I wasn't really paying attention to CM that cycle. I'd been able to pin point past Ovs with just temps. June cycle was the first with B50 and I thinks it's throwing my cycle all off!*Click to expand...

How did June's cycle differ to previous cycles?



Coconuts said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> Do you ever get any abdominal pain or cramps, leg aches, headaches or feel bloated?
> 
> *I get headaches all the time if I don't have a coffee in the morning. It goes away as soon as I do. Gave up coffee 4 days ago though so now I'm feeling like a space cadet and only just getting over the mind numbing headache. Have had mysterious painful legs, hamstrings. Hurt to sit and lie down. Walking helped. Didn't do anything to cause it. Has tapered off now. Will add that to the chart since you brought it up.*Click to expand...

Leg cramps / pains can be a sign of ovulation. I get them in my lower leg behind my knee, and the muscle calf area :bodyb:



Coconuts said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> What vitamin supplements are you taking each day?
> 
> *Pregnacare Conception prenatal and B50 complex (which I'm now stopping) *Click to expand...

Why are you stopping the B50, is everything you need in the pregnacare?
The Meta B tablets I am taking have 395mcg of folic acid, the naturopath told me to take two tablets per day, so I hope 790mcg is an okay dose for ttc :shrug:



Coconuts said:
 

> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to add AC from CD1 next cycle or asap?
> 
> *CD1. Still waiting for the postman.*Click to expand...

Let us know how you go with these :thumbup:



Coconuts said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> The test results with very faint lines, did they all occur at the same time or for a few consecutive days?
> Were any near or around CD 20, August 11th?
> 
> *2 consecutive days. CD22 and CD23*Click to expand...

hmm okay maybe they were +ve Ov days for you as the internet cheapie OPKs (from what I have read in my ttc online obsession) are not as reliable as other OPK brands. Often the internet cheapies will yield a negative result when other tests show a positive result. 
Did you BD on either C22 or C23?



Coconuts said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> What brand of OPK POAS are you using?
> 
> *One Step (internet cheapies - they came with my BBT thermometer) Have ordered more of the same.*Click to expand...

Nooooo
order a different brand :flower:
I will find some links about the internet cheapie OPKs not being as reliable as other brands.
...
>>>
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/211102-best-opks-internet-cheapie-opks-dont-work.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...k-positive-but-internet-cheapie-negative.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/706888-bad-luck-opks.html




Coconuts said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> What happens to your FF chart interpretation if you change the analysis method from 'Advanced' to 'Fertility Awareness Method'?
> 
> *Nothing....*Click to expand...

hmm okay
I think you should change your OPK brand and also test twice per day :thumbup:



Coconuts said:


> Feel like I've just had a consultation with a Fertiity specialist! Thanks Ambree.

When I have my busload of kids I guess I can be a FS :haha:
but until then, I'm just a FF nerd :huh:


----------



## Ambree

aleja said:


> Another day, another close friend has a baby.
> Sigh :wacko:
> She is one of those lucky 30++ women who got a BFP on the 3rd cycle using a phone tracker. She is now a mummy. She posted a pic on face book. I can't wait to have the option of even doing that.
> 
> I shouldn't be so blah about it as i am happy and excited for her BUT ....
> 
> *Girlblue *- i don't have a POAS and symptom spotting addiction but I do have an unhealthy dependency on herbs and natural remedies. I ran out of wild yam herbs today and I am already getting withdrawal symptoms...I need more herbs!:argh:

aleja what do you think of spirulina?
My sister (35yo) takes it and she is about to have her first baby in a few weeks.
[yes I know what you mean wrt the baby announcements.
With my sister and my best friend (they are dye a few weeks apart) 
I have my I'm really happy for them moments, and genuine excitement
but then my thoughts turn on myself, and somehow become about* all *my shortcomings and how "AS IF" I will ever have children.
Irrational, I know :wacko:]


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> So I bought that two decimal thermometer and now I am laughing at my chart - it only has two entries but it just doesn't look healthy already. :haha:
> 
> *This morning, I took my temp with the new one and it said 96.56. Then I took it with my old one and it said 97. How is that even possible?* It's basically half a degree!

I dont think all instruments are calibrated the same???
also probably your new thermometer is more sensitive? :flower:
Sometimes I take three consecutive readings, and if they are not all the same ie: 36.4 36.5 36.4; I go with the average or the reading I get most ie: 36.5
(maybe this BBT creative writing of mine is why my charts are a bit confusing ...)



Jazavac said:


> I don't really think two decimals are at all necessary, especially with Fahrenheits. But when you've got nothing better to do, I suppose it's nice to spice up your charting life? :haha:

I bought two OPKs and spiced up my Ov testing life
but it only confused me lol :dohh:


----------



## Ambree

GirlBlue said:


> My temps are still good. They dipped to 98.1 on CD5? but went back up day after to 98.4. Stayed there 2 days not up to .6 today. My boobs are huge. Realized I picked up a cup size. I bought new bras in mid-June which were slightly too big at a C. I am now bursting out of a full coverage :happydance:
> I am basically just gassed about that. I always wanted boobs. (I know I sound like a kid who always wanted a puppy or a pony). The C cup was a huge improvement for me. I've been an A cup most of my life. Post BCP got to a B/C. But now, I'm looking at a D cup. Even if its only for hopefully 9 months I'm gassed. *I feel like I ought to get dressed up and take 'em out for a walk. *:rofl:

:holly:

:haha:


----------



## NellieRae

Its nice to know I'm not the only crazy one here! I actually have 3 thermometers :blush: But the first one was crap, so we'll only count two. Sometimes I use them both to see the difference, and they never match. One always reads higher than the other. 

I kind of envy all you ladies who at least get to try every month! There is a good chance now DH will have to go out of town again for work, but this time, apparently ONLY during my fertile window. Two months in a row with a baby brain and my sperm hundreds of miles away :cry: I feel like I've been ready to start a marathon for ages but no one's there to say "GO!"


----------



## NellieRae

Ambree said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> My temps are still good. They dipped to 98.1 on CD5? but went back up day after to 98.4. Stayed there 2 days not up to .6 today. My boobs are huge. Realized I picked up a cup size. I bought new bras in mid-June which were slightly too big at a C. I am now bursting out of a full coverage :happydance:
> I am basically just gassed about that. I always wanted boobs. (I know I sound like a kid who always wanted a puppy or a pony). The C cup was a huge improvement for me. I've been an A cup most of my life. Post BCP got to a B/C. But now, I'm looking at a D cup. Even if its only for hopefully 9 months I'm gassed. *I feel like I ought to get dressed up and take 'em out for a walk. *:rofl:
> 
> :holly:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

As an fellow A cupper, I TOTALLY understand. I'd dress 'em up and take them everywhere while I could! :haha:


----------



## GirlBlue

NellieRae said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> My temps are still good. They dipped to 98.1 on CD5? but went back up day after to 98.4. Stayed there 2 days not up to .6 today. My boobs are huge. Realized I picked up a cup size. I bought new bras in mid-June which were slightly too big at a C. I am now bursting out of a full coverage :happydance:
> I am basically just gassed about that. I always wanted boobs. (I know I sound like a kid who always wanted a puppy or a pony). The C cup was a huge improvement for me. I've been an A cup most of my life. Post BCP got to a B/C. But now, I'm looking at a D cup. Even if its only for hopefully 9 months I'm gassed. *I feel like I ought to get dressed up and take 'em out for a walk. *:rofl:
> 
> :holly:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> As an fellow A cupper, I TOTALLY understand. I'd dress 'em up and take them everywhere while I could! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL! Folks who are well endowed do not understand. It's hard when nothing fits your boobs. DH always says I've lost my mind since they started to grow. He thinks I always have them out. I say its that I don't know how to deal with them...they have a mind of their own. 

But, good signs ladies. So my cramps are really kicking up but only on the left side. I was walking outside and felt a pinching then burning like feeling in the left side of the Uterus/tube area. Kept going for awhile then all of a sudden I got a flush of weakness (not dizziness but just wiped). Also the left side pelvic area is very firm, while the right side is soft like normal. Almost feels like half my uterus is hard. Earlier I thought I felt like I had a pebble size knot over there. Lasted for a while then the burning sensation spread across my pelvic area. Then as I stopped walking felt lots of cramps in my left side (might be intense gas though cause that flared up). Now I'm sitting and I'm getting cramps again. Still little Creamy CM. Enough where I'm getting some on my panties but not a whole lot when I test.


----------



## Jazavac

Those could be some good symptoms, GirlBlue!


Now I come with some 3rd grade questions. :haha: You know, all of a sudden, when you enter this TTC world, everything that is normal becomes new and weird, of course.

Question number 1 - Ok, I realize that the first day of period is the one with red flow, instead of spotting. But I sooo hate anything that is so arbitrary. I have my bloodwork scheduled for tomorrow and I believe that's my day 3. But how can I be sure? I got my period yesterday and it wasn't what *I* would consider spotting. Granted, it was a bit darker than today, but still red. It wasn't brown creamy spotting or anything. I needed a pad from the beginning of it. So I suppose that really was my day 1? It came in the morning, too, so it doesn't fall under the 'next day day 1' category either. Am I right (or just stupid :haha:)?

Second question is the quality of flow. Ok, this won't really help us get a baby, but FF asks about it and so does our reproductive endocrinologist. And who am I to label my own period? :haha: I mean, today it might be _heavy flow_. But if I compare these post-pill periods to those from the pre-pill era, this is nothing, compared to those floods. Anyway, I don't even know why or how this could even a question, rofl. I suppose I am just too stupid to assess this. :haha:


----------



## GirlBlue

Jazavac said:


> Those could be some good symptoms, GirlBlue!
> 
> 
> Now I come with some 3rd grade questions. :haha: You know, all of a sudden, when you enter this TTC world, everything that is normal becomes new and weird, of course.
> 
> Question number 1 - Ok, I realize that the first day of period is the one with red flow, instead of spotting. But I sooo hate anything that is so arbitrary. I have my bloodwork scheduled for tomorrow and I believe that's my day 3. But how can I be sure? I got my period yesterday and it wasn't what *I* would consider spotting. Granted, it was a bit darker than today, but still red. It wasn't brown creamy spotting or anything. I needed a pad from the beginning of it. So I suppose that really was my day 1? It came in the morning, too, so it doesn't fall under the 'next day day 1' category either. Am I right (or just stupid :haha:)?
> 
> Second question is the quality of flow. Ok, this won't really help us get a baby, but FF asks about it and so does our reproductive endocrinologist. And who am I to label my own period? :haha: I mean, today it might be _heavy flow_. But if I compare these post-pill periods to those from the pre-pill era, this is nothing, compared to those floods. Anyway, I don't even know why or how this could even a question, rofl. I suppose I am just too stupid to assess this. :haha:

Thanks!

Not stupid at all. Last cycle I started spotting first and had the same question. FF always counts that as Day 1. I looked it up and that's about right since periods are supposed to go spot to heavy to spot. The doc told me that anything less than 6 full pads a day is considered light. Anything over 6 is basically heavy. I don't think I have ever had a heavy flow in my life by that measure. Also saw the same stat on line. I would say you're right tomorrow is day 3. Basically if you spotted followed by a flow then the spotting marks start of period. If you spotted followed by nothing, then it's just spotting. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jazavac

FF does not consider spotting as day 1, nor do doctors. It's been specifically said at our clinic that spotting can't and shouldn't be counted as day 1, as it's actually attributed to the cycle's end (with the progesterone levels dropping and whatnot). 

What I am trying to figure out is the difference between spotting and the real flow. In my world, spotting is just brown creamy thing, for which you might not even need a pad (or could get by with just a daily pantyliner or something). So it doesn't drip or flow, but can be spotted when you wipe, etc. But I might be wrong here. 

Then also if you needed more than 6 full pads a day, I suppose I never had any form of heavy flow. I do, however, need the big ones during days 2 and 3 of any of my cycle, and absolutely overnight almost all days. (I hate tampons and never use them; I'm that weird. :haha:)


----------



## Coconuts

Wow those are some free fallin' temps! *Jazavac* Start the new chart off with a bang!
Never realised how much I hated starting at a blank chart when you're with AF until I started this cycle's chart. Such a lot of space to fill and nothing to analyse and go crazy over.
It'll fill up in no time.

:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Haha, I think that temp fall is because that first day is with my old thermometer, and this today's lower thing is with the new one. I might as well discard the first temp at some date, just to avoid extra FF confusion...


----------



## Coconuts

Wow, thanks *Ambree* cycles before B50 were pretty clear. Big pre-O dip then a clear LP. This and last cycle do a kind of fake out rise, back down then up again.
Had a fiddle with FF. If I have a temp tomorrow of 36.70 still no change, if it's 36.75 I'm suddenly 5DPO but if it's up around 36.90 then I'm 3DPO. Looks like some serious stats crunching going on in the FF lab. Looks like O day all hangs on tomorrows temps.
We've been :sex: every other day which has been fab. No burn out and bases are covered so happy ish 2WW to follow.
I was taking B50 to even out my cycle and lengthen LP. I felt like it's messed with O too much and I just got that creeping feeling that I should stop taking them, at least for a while. Plus I had this weird leg ache hamstring thing and I read before I started B50 that too much B6 can sometimes cause nerve issues. In all honestly I don't think that's what's going on, it's just another reason I guess. AC seems to be a little more holistic and gentle in it's effects. Will let you all know how it goes if AF gets me this time.
In all honestly I found the OPK business quite stressful which may be why O is late! I'll trust the cheapies for now for two reasons, 1-they show change, even if only slightly. 2-their not my main signs. I'm tracking CP and CM and really trusting that so OPKs won't make me miss my window, only confirm I got it. Oh and 3-they're cheap!!!!! I'm interested to track next cycle to see if O comes forward with AC. after that, I don't think I'll OPK anymore. But thanks for the references, I say all this now but who knows what I'll be saying in a week from now :wacko:
You're a gem Ambree. Thankyoooooooooou :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

*Jazavac* I forgot to weigh in on the tampon pad topic. Whenever this comes up I feel compelled to talk about my new friend Mooncup. Had it for 2 cycles now and I'm in love with it. Finally got the hang of it so no more leakage and have thrown away all pad and tampons for good! Check out the website and you can thank me later :thumbup: If you hate pads and tampons, this is for you..... https://www.mooncup.com/


----------



## GirlBlue

Jazavac said:


> FF does not consider spotting as day 1, nor do doctors. It's been specifically said at our clinic that spotting can't and shouldn't be counted as day 1, as it's actually attributed to the cycle's end (with the progesterone levels dropping and whatnot).
> 
> What I am trying to figure out is the difference between spotting and the real flow. In my world, spotting is just brown creamy thing, for which you might not even need a pad (or could get by with just a daily pantyliner or something). So it doesn't drip or flow, but can be spotted when you wipe, etc. But I might be wrong here.
> 
> Then also if you needed more than 6 full pads a day, I suppose I never had any form of heavy flow. I do, however, need the big ones during days 2 and 3 of any of my cycle, and absolutely overnight almost all days. (I hate tampons and never use them; I'm that weird. :haha:)

Hmm...you're right about FF not counting spotting. My bad. It counted spotting for me one cycle, but I entered the 1st day as light which I just noticed. Sorry about that. when you said spotting I thought you were referring not to the creamy mix but actual blood that's usually dark that does drip. I don't consider that a period. I guess everybody's different, or what we think we know about ourselves is different. Good luck


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, that's what gets me - I can't tell for sure whether or not what I get on my day 1 of post-pill cycles is actually spotting.

It's red blood, just a bit darker color red than day 2 and forward. Back in the day, it would be brown. Like, literally brown. So I suppose I don't spot anymore. :shrug:

Life's complicated, lol.


Mooncups, uh, I don't know. I know about them, but I'm not sure I want to do it. I'm okay-ish with pads, not at all friends with tampons.


----------



## NellieRae

*Coconuts* I'm kinda in awe of you over the mooncup thing. I think they're a good idea, but I'm too squeamish to try them yet. :blush: 


I agree with you guys about tampons, though. I only use them if I have to. Among other things, I strangely found that I had a day or two extra of spotting at the end of my period when I used them. Weird, but I'm not having any of that if I don't have to!


----------



## flangel813

The wait begins...pretty sure O day was Monday but I am worried I didn't have EWCM, at least not that I noticed and I'm wondering if that means that our chances are not so good this month. I am really trying not to think about it...I need to find something to keep me busy for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## GeekChic

TWW for me too, my BBT just hit a new peak for the month and up for the magic third day in a row so FF drew in the red lines for monday 15th, my cd15. Plus yesterday my mood had shifted, meaning the hormonal tide has definitely turned. I don't think I'll be symptom spotting, my track record with PMS means the second half of my cycle is so beset with symptoms I'd never see the difference.

This being my first chart I don't know if cd15 is my regular OV day, but while TTC so far (3 months pre-FF & forum) we focused BD on the run up to day 14 and usually only every other day, this month I can see we covered it pretty well (FF score = high, I'm so sad - it's like getting a gold star - w00t!) still might not be perfect, but if not we'll be better equipped for next month.

My Ovulation Chart 

*Coconuts* - if AF does turn up for me this month I'll be breaking out my trusty mooncup - I'm also a big fan, I never got into pads, used tampons since my teens, liked the discreetness but hated that leakage problem - one false move or 5 minutes late getting to the bathroom and you're in a mess. I can totally see they're not for everyone, but it works for me, I get less cramps (I take about 1-2 ibuprofen and then they're done), my geeky scientist side is slightly fascinated to measure volumes, and you are never 5 minutes late to the bathroom. I could go on but I think that's enough.


----------



## Coconuts

Woot woot! 3DPO for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we have lift off!!!!!
Thanks for all the support ladies. :hugs:

*Flangel831* & *Geekchic* are we all in sync or what. Finally I got my crosshairs, dotted because of all that maddening OPK business, and O day was also Monday. 
3DPO for us girls. I'm testing at 12DPO. A week on Saturday, 27th Aug. My LP is usually 10 days :cry: so that's the day _after_ FF says to test. 
:af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, Coconuts!

My new thermometer is weird, I swear. Unless my temp jumps up and down things month pretty damn bad.


----------



## DHime

Ambree said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> So I was thinking ...
> do you think it's possible, with all those mega B&B vitamins I've been taking (thankyou Ladies :thumbup:), that not only was Aunt Flow rejuvenated, but maybe also her ovary compatriots?
> Can you ovulate twice in a cycle?
> 
> Bah, still no O. Tiny temp rise today but nothing to get giddy over. Finished my OPKs now thank god, they were stressing me out so much, never saw a + but two looked like they were getting near and then nothing. All fertility signs have vanished, CM, CP etc so I don't know, I think O is delayed this cycle, or worse, canceled :hissy: Unless I'm having a s l o w progesterone rise and temps are about to soar, I'm still waiting. :shrug:
> 
> You can definitely O twice in a cycle which can mean non-identical twins :baby::baby: if they both meet their :spermy: but I don't know if it happens at the same time or if not, what that could mean or look like on your chart. :shrug:
> I'm thinking that my last two 'hard to figure out' cycles are due to my Bvits kicking in. I'm hoping for a longer LP at least, after all this waiting for O. If it's a no go this cycle, I'm switching to AC. I need help all through my cycle I think. :cry:
> I hope you figure it out soon, sounds like someone's going to spending a lot of time in the analysis part of the lab today. :coffee:
> I hope everything's OK with you and OH, major meltdown? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> As a fraternal twin, I am living proof that you can OV twice in 1 cycle. My mom got opg with me after my sis. They could prove it based on our stages of developement.Click to expand...
> 
> Well after getting pg, to be pg with twins would be my ultimate dream :cloud9:
> ooh wow for it to be possible ... :kiss::crib::crib:
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> here's another tid bit that I heard.
> Mom's in thier 30+ ages have nearly a 20% higher chance of twins... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how exciting :happydance:
> Alas I could not ttc this month ... but September ... maybe :cloud9:Click to expand...

I will be crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## GirlBlue

Hey girls,

So 10DPO for me. Nothing really new and important to report. I woke up with a serious sore throat which is weird for me. It's not dry like dehydration (which I guess it could be) more so irritated. Also had ongoing stuffy nose issues, but now throat congestion being added. Who knows maybe sinus is causing all this, but it really doesn't feel like it. Whatever the case, it is interrupting my morning cup of decaf, the last of my guilty pleasures :( 

Last night I got quite a bit of beige CM/discharge on my pantyliner. Not sure if that was spotting of some sort. It had been white/clear heretofore. Now I just feel like I do when AF is on her way, just wet down there. AF is still 4 days away so we'll see. Still having cramps, CM is still creamy. CP does seem mid and hard. Other than that...still got the massive, heavy knockers with the shooting pains in them. They'd be a lot cooler if they didn't hurt...but I'm not complaining. 

I have a project to finish at work today so I am forcing myself to sign off BnB until finished. If incessant posting on BnB was a pregnancy sign or qualified as lack of concentration, I'd be super pregnant right now. After that I am on vacation and done for the summer, so I have serious incentive to finish. I also have realized that getting pregnant is the only thing I really worked on all summer. If I'm not, I really suck. :dohh:

Have a great day ladies. Babydust to all :dust:


----------



## DHime

GirlBlue said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> I have currently started bribing myself to get work done by the PTs in my bag. I really need help. :cry::dohh: LOL. It's so pitiful. I think I have been egged on by all the folks getting BFP w/ similar symptoms at 8DPO and at least knowing that there is nothing that has happened yet has always sort of calmed me down for a day or two. I sound like a crazy woman. SO I have started reminding myself what a waste of $ it is...but somehow I am no longer worried about the cost to feed my addiction. Just had to put my issues out in the open in hopes that will shame me back into getting my marbles back. LOL
> 
> :haha:
> hehe if I hadn't been in the same :test: 'high' state last cycle, I wouldn't find it so funny.
> but isn't it? :mrgreen:
> At one stage I had an empty box of POAS pg tests in my car,
> a discarded test in my CD stacker
> and a bathroom bin littered with discarded BFNs
> *telltale signs of a POAS problem.
> oh my GirlBlue, you are only at 8dpo ...
> but still not so bad, last cycle I realised in retrospect that I had been testing since 2po, yes TWO *Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Oh I have sooo been there. I discovered dollar store HPT's last cycle and bought I boat load of them.The cashier just looked at my basket and said "Uh oh. Let me know how it comes out." I ended up testing at work before I left. I was too embarrassed to leave the HPT in the bathroom for fear that the cleaning staff would realize I was the last one left on the floor and realize (with good reason) that I was a totally insane person. It was :bfn: surprise, surprise. I feel MUCH better about it today though. Testing helped me. I think I have enough strength now to at fend off another attack until 11DPO if not more.
> 
> My temps are still good. They dipped to 98.1 on CD5? but went back up day after to 98.4. Stayed there 2 days not up to .6 today. My boobs are huge. Realized I picked up a cup size. I bought new bras in mid-June which were slightly too big at a C. I am now bursting out of a full coverage :happydance:
> I am basically just gassed about that. I always wanted boobs. (I know I sound like a kid who always wanted a puppy or a pony). The C cup was a huge improvement for me. I've been an A cup most of my life. Post BCP got to a B/C. But now, I'm looking at a D cup. Even if its only for hopefully 9 months I'm gassed. I feel like I ought to get dressed up and take 'em out for a walk. :rofl:Click to expand...

HA!
I just did the same thing! They have tests for only $1 each so I stocked up. I know the guy at the counter thought I was insane. I could only say "I wanna be sure" and shrug my shoulders. :haha:


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> Its nice to know I'm not the only crazy one here! I actually have 3 thermometers :blush: But the first one was crap, so we'll only count two. Sometimes I use them both to see the difference, and they never match. One always reads higher than the other.
> 
> I kind of envy all you ladies who at least get to try every month! There is a good chance now DH will have to go out of town again for work, but this time, apparently ONLY during my fertile window. Two months in a row with a baby brain and my sperm hundreds of miles away :cry: I feel like I've been ready to start a marathon for ages but no one's there to say "GO!"

Hang in there. It will happen:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

*Girl Blue*, could it be that infamous implantation bleeding? 6-10DPO is right. I think I'd always want to shout 'IMPLANTATION BLEEDING! WOOT!' at the first sign of spotting even if it was 14DPO and 99.9% most likely AF.
Pregnant until proved otherwise!!!! (by that big red flow) Hang the witch!!!!!!! :af:

*Jazavac*, love the new chart. I think you have a magical communicating thermometer. It's like it's trying to spell out something... I can see the beginning of a W, could it be....* W*elcome to charting, *W*itch is dead *W*ant babies now or *W*erid thermometer?

:dust:


----------



## NellieRae

Jazavac said:


> Woohoo, Coconuts!
> 
> My new thermometer is weird, I swear. Unless my temp jumps up and down things month pretty damn bad.

I've probably spent waaaay too much time looking at other people's charts in the ff galleries, but temps all over the place during period at start of cycle seems normal. Don't give up on the new thermometer yet!

*Coconuts* congrats on the big O! :flower:


----------



## emily1977

Hi all

I haven't even had time to read up on the thread (but will do later). I'm at work so need to be quick (shouldn't really be on here). 

POTENTIAL TMI WARNING > > >

I've just been to the toilet and there was a small lump of pink discharge in my knickers. There was no mistaking the colour. I've read a lot in the last few days and have read something somewhere about pink discharge and seem to recall it having something to do with implantation. Am I right?

Right this minute I'm thinking "holy crapola!". I'm hoping one of you can put me right.

I'm finishing up here and going home to POAS. I'll get on my phone later and catch up on the thread but in the meantime. . . . 

:)


----------



## Coconuts

Hi *Emily*. How many DPO are you? Implantation is spotting at around 7-10DPO. Sometimes you might see a dip on your chart, other times not. From what I've read on FF a dip is as common on BFP cycles as it is on negative ones. If it is implantation spotting, it'll be way to early to take a test still. I'm sorry!!!! Noooooooooo! After implantation the eggy triggers the release of the pregnancy hormone hCG which then gradually builds up until it is finally be picked up in you pee after a few more days. But all that happens AFTER implantation.
Is that right ladies? I'm pretty sure that's how it all works.

I hope it's implantation bleeding for you and you get that :bfp: in a few more days.


----------



## emily1977

Hi Coconuts

Thanks for the reply. I've had the implant out just over two weeks ago so haven't had AF yet. I took a cheapie test as soon as I got in and it was a :bfn: I'll wait a couple of days, or maybe Monday to use one of my more expensive ones.

I read a little more about it from general online stuff and it would seem it could also be a sign if ovulation but I won't vouch for the sources. I was looking in a bit of a frantic hurry.

I said I would catch up on this thread but I'm fighting sleep so that'll have to wait until tomorrow :(

Thanks again :)

I hope everyone is keeping well. Night night *yawn*


----------



## jayney1

Hi, new to this, can someone point me in the direction of understanding all of the acronyms you use, thank you


----------



## jayney1

I have been ttc for 10 months no joy and I need some support and assistance so hope u guys can help


----------



## GirlBlue

Hey Jayney,

Welcome! This is a fab thread. Love the ladies here. You should go to the BnB homepage. In the announcements sections there is a thread for the lingo.

All the best to you!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi Jayney :howdy:
Welcome to the best thread in the world!
10 months huh, that must be hard. I've been tracking my cycles since Feb 2011 but this is my second cycle TTC (trying to conceive - I think you knew that one right?)
Are you charting with Fertility Friend? It really does help boost your chances, even if you have a text book 28 days cycle, you might not Ov(ulate) on day 14 so you might be missing the baby window. I'm sorry if you know and do all of this already :flower:
If you are, or if you do use it (fertility friend), get a ticker up in your signature so we can see where you are in your cycle and generally be nosey. :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies!

I'm 33 in January, and about to embark on TTC #1 this cycle... I don't feel a huge amount of pressure that I may not conceive easily this time round, but I feel a lot of pressure about my age and wanting multiple children, so concerned about future conceptions. I also feel concern about being an 'old mum' (I know I won't be for #1), and OH is feeling worried about being an old dad- he's 36 in a couple of weeks. 

In fact, it was always my dream to have a lovely Catholic wedding before any babies came along, but I've put that dream to one side in favour of getting on with having babies as I can't wait any longer (OH has been slow proposing- though I think it's about to come on hols in 2 weeks- he's asked me about rings and stuff even!)...

I think what we all need to remember is that the stats of people having trouble conceiving after they hit 35 (and it is conception after 35, not when the baby's born) are exactly that- they're statistics...it doesn't mean any one of us will have any problems conceiving because we're that bit older...and it doesn't mean that any one of us won't have had problems conceiving if we'd got on with it at a younger age. We have to relax, enjoy, and have faith that it'll happen for us...

:dust: to all :hug:


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome anniepie and jayney!

I got my lab work done yesterday, and then today I might have E2 and FSH results. AMH is being sent to another place, the nurse said, so that one should come back next week, or something. I had no idea they sent it somewhere else.

It'll be interesting, calling the hospital all day long, in hopes of getting a hold of a nurse...


----------



## Coconuts

Hi anniepie, we met over in Mrsine's TTC journal.
Good to see you here too.
You're so right about the stats, and I'm a big believer in a positive mental attitude. The trouble comes when there's something down in our subconscious that doesn't agree with what we think we want. Threads like these are great for keeping spirits and hope up and sometimes that's the hardest part.
Welcome along :hugs:


----------



## DHime

WOW
You ladies have been busy. Reading up on thread and wanted to weigh in in the pad/tampon/mcup topic. I am a tampon user but these days it makes sense for me as I only use maybe 2 a month. Short/light AF and all. Wierd thing is that the cramps are bad so I expect a river.
That's the one thing I miss about bc pills. no cramps.
AF is hitting any day now. Not sure when exactly as I only just started counting the number of days in my cycle. temping starts then also


----------



## NellieRae

*anniepie* your avatar is adorable! Let's hope so for all of us! 

I'm having a hard time with the fear (though it may be irrational) of infertility. But you're right - a little more faith is called for in this journey.


----------



## DHime

The witch has cursed me this month. odd though that I would go through 3 months of 30 to 35 day cyles and then 26 days???
I am so confused by my body. Everyone tells me that you body is smarter than you are. If that is true, why can't mine count?


----------



## anniepie

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies- good to meet you all, and to see you again Coconuts :hugs:

We had a group over in WTT, which has now become a TTC/early pregnancy group called Autumn Acorns, and someone made up the pics for the group... Great bunch of ladies :D

I do agree it's important to have a PMA, but also very aware that it can be hard to maintain that, and it's SO important to have a support group like this who you can rant and rave with, people who understand you, people who can tell you to stop reading into things, but don't judge you when you do...

DHime- I've just had similar with my cycles- they were 30-33 days, then the month before last I had a 26 day cycle. The annoying thing is, I'm off on hols in 2 weeks, which is when we were officially meant to start TTC, and I was all set to have the whole of my fertile period whilst on a wonderful holiday... I was concerned that I was going to be hit with AF over the hols, but the last cycle was a nice long one, so I probably won't have AF, but won't be a fertile myrtl! The way things are going, I may have one day or maybe 2 when I'm fertile...fingers crossed...


----------



## Jazavac

I don't really have faith. But I'm pretty much a non-believer, even though I was raised catholic and come from a remotely religious family. So I'm well aware that we actually do have problems, even if they're only related to my low ovarian reserve and my husband's mild oligospermia. I say only because both of those are not really routine tests and many people out there might have similar problems (or, well, even the same ones) without knowing.

I'm glad I know, though. At least this way I can make sure I get all we need and whatnot. 

So, yeah, it will happen if it's possible. It is, but the chances are... well, we actually don't know yet, since I'm still undergoing tests to determine all my other hormones' levels and to get a better idea of what else may or may not be perfect or even good. The bad side is that low ovarian reserves usually are not IVF candidates (here in the US at least) so if we'll need any assistance, well, I'm not sure how we'll get it. But for now, my other results have been coming back as good or within normal ranges, so I can live with that.

I do love statistics, though, even though they work against me right now.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies, haven't had much time to catch up on the reading this week but I wanted to check in with you guys and say :wave:

Hope you guys are all doing good and have a wonderful weekend! I'll be lurking :flower:

:dust:


----------



## anniehope

hello all, happy weekend  Sorry I dodn't respond to my message very quivkly, hopefully I can join the list! although I struggle to keep up with this and haven't mastered the best way to review messages since I've last logged in.

Latest news is I've contacted a chinese herbalist who seems very positive that he can help us. let's hope so as I'm feeling realy fed up as I'm sure PMT is setting in.


----------



## anniehope

Congratulations on becoming pregnant. :happydance:



NewbieLisette said:


> Hey ladies, haven't had much time to catch up on the reading this week but I wanted to check in with you guys and say :wave:
> 
> Hope you guys are all doing good and have a wonderful weekend! I'll be lurking :flower:
> 
> :dust:


----------



## flangel813

I haven't been too obsessive this month compared to other months but sometimes you just can't help it. I'm only 4 DPO but yesterday and today my lower abdomen has been a bit crampy and feeling a little bloated. It's kind of hard to ignore so I can focus on something else to make the TWW go faster. 

Will....not....symptom...spot...must....stop...


----------



## emily1977

I just typed out an ultra long message answering each of you in some way and it took me a couple of hours. I'm on my laptop and the reason I don't use it is that it's a pile of crap! I just lost it all as the website decided to "fail". I don't believe it's the website and it's not my broadband connection. I'm in tears because of it. Pathetic I know but my job's been hugely stressful this week with bullies and staff that are undermining me. My partner's away and hasn't really been in contact and on top of that we're having money worries. 

I'm sorry. I feel like a weak member of the community as I've not really been able to comment to you all since I started and the moment I do, it all goes wrong!!

At least I can say welcome to all those who joined the thread after I did. 

I'm now going to throw this pile of detritus out of the nearest window. . . 

Have a great weekend everybody and sorry for the rant xxx


----------



## Jazavac

emily, just take a deep breath! What I normally do is to copy the whole message before clicking the send button. It works as a really good backup plan for possible issues with just about anything on the internet.


I got my lab 3 results today. Well, E2 and FSH came back, AMH will be forwarded next week, since it's being done at a third party's site. Either way, the nurse said they were normal. I don't have the reference values right now (those for the US, at least), but FSH seems close to the top bracket, which is not so good a thing. However, high FSH _does_ indicate that one's ovarian reserves are starting to dry out.... so it makes sense, considering my AMH.

Either way, three out of four hormones so far have been normal, so that's overall good news.


----------



## GirlBlue

So glad you got some good news Jazavac, even if it wasn't all positive.:thumbup:


----------



## aleja

Ambree said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> Another day, another close friend has a baby.
> Sigh :wacko:
> She is one of those lucky 30++ women who got a BFP on the 3rd cycle using a phone tracker. She is now a mummy. She posted a pic on face book. I can't wait to have the option of even doing that.
> 
> I shouldn't be so blah about it as i am happy and excited for her BUT ....
> 
> *Girlblue *- i don't have a POAS and symptom spotting addiction but I do have an unhealthy dependency on herbs and natural remedies. I ran out of wild yam herbs today and I am already getting withdrawal symptoms...I need more herbs!:argh:
> 
> aleja what do you think of spirulina?
> My sister (35yo) takes it and she is about to have her first baby in a few weeks.
> [yes I know what you mean wrt the baby announcements.
> With my sister and my best friend (they are dye a few weeks apart)
> I have my I'm really happy for them moments, and genuine excitement
> but then my thoughts turn on myself, and somehow become about* all *my shortcomings and how "AS IF" I will ever have children.
> Irrational, I know :wacko:]Click to expand...

hi ambree hope you are well:flower:
i haven't heard of spirulina. what does it do?

i just had another 'moment' of happiness and then sheer grief :cry:..i have my cousin's (who is also one of my best buddies) baby shower today and i while i was writing her card i became a blubbering mess!!! please explain??!!

i was overcome by emotion at happiness for her as she waited a long time to become pregnant (years) and she will be a great mummy, but then i started to feel sorry for myself as i am missing out.. and then all the usual irrational thoughts come in..it will never happen to me, AS IF I will ever be a mother, I will just have to be content with being a good aunty/etc....:nope:

Gosh these emotions are so full on these days for me. I think as the stakes become higher (active TTC disappointment VS more and more friends/family having babies) the more I am a walking emotional time-bomb.


----------



## aleja

:hi:hi all ladies,
welcome to janey and anniepie :flower: hope you enjoy the thread

i've missed a lot of conversations but from what i can gather a few of us are in TWW (including me - i am not symptom spotting this month and i feel much more relaxed about it....must ...not.....symptom...spot.....flangel thanks for your mantra -I likey:thumbup:

jazavac glad you are sorting out your medical stuff sounds a bit more promising than a few weeks ago. 

Coconuts - i know i am behind the times in the thread but glad you finally got your OV. 

On the mooncup subject -i only heard about them a few months ago and have mixed feelings. Great for the environment and measuring how much AF but i still think i am a bit EEEK about (my AF is a bit clumpy sometimes as it is...sorry TMI) . You ladies are brave to the ones who use it. i am curious but too addicted to tampons. i do agree that some days during AF i can't use tampons due to light AF and pads really do annoy me.

I have a dilemma and feeling a bit guilty/confused this morning...I'd love to hear your thoughts?

I went out with a few friends last night and had two alcoholic drinks. i am in the 2WW period and if by some remote chance i may be preggers I think i wasn't very responsible by drinking when there may be a little fertilized eggy inside....what do you ladies do during TWW? Drinks or no drinks? My DH was a bit annoyed at me but i just said I will immediately stop any form of social drinks when BFP confirmed....


----------



## flangel813

aleja said:


> :hi:hi all ladies,
> welcome to janey and anniepie :flower: hope you enjoy the thread
> 
> i've missed a lot of conversations but from what i can gather a few of us are in TWW (including me - i am not symptom spotting this month and i feel much more relaxed about it....must ...not.....symptom...spot.....flangel thanks for your mantra -I likey:thumbup:
> 
> jazavac glad you are sorting out your medical stuff sounds a bit more promising than a few weeks ago.
> 
> Coconuts - i know i am behind the times in the thread but glad you finally got your OV.
> 
> On the mooncup subject -i only heard about them a few months ago and have mixed feelings. Great for the environment and measuring how much AF but i still think i am a bit EEEK about (my AF is a bit clumpy sometimes as it is...sorry TMI) . You ladies are brave to the ones who use it. i am curious but too addicted to tampons. i do agree that some days during AF i can't use tampons due to light AF and pads really do annoy me.
> 
> I have a dilemma and feeling a bit guilty/confused this morning...I'd love to hear your thoughts?
> 
> I went out with a few friends last night and had two alcoholic drinks. i am in the 2WW period and if by some remote chance i may be preggers I think i wasn't very responsible by drinking when there may be a little fertilized eggy inside....what do you ladies do during TWW? Drinks or no drinks? My DH was a bit annoyed at me but i just said I will immediately stop any form of social drinks when BFP confirmed....

I am having a drink right now typing this reply. I used to not drink during the TWW but have compromised to allowing a drink or two before DPO7 since implantation happens between 7 - 10. From what I read before the implantation the baby isn't getting anything from your bloodstream. Also I have had friends that have gotten pregnant without meaning to and they were drinking too (one actually went to an amusement park and rode the rides).

I don't think I would make it through the TWW without a cup of coffee here or there or without a drink if the day is particularly stressful. This is just my thoughts and I know some will not agree with me but as long as we have been trying I can't imagine having deprived myself a little comfort.


----------



## NellieRae

*aleja*, I also will allow myself a drink during the tww if its before implantation. If I was at a wedding or something after 7 or so dpo, I would still have a drink. There is a risk - but its a chance, not a certainty. I, too know lots of women who drank plenty before finding out they were pregnant and had perfect little kids. The way I see it is, if a drink occasionally makes me feel (and appear to others!) more normal and helps with stress, I'll do it. I don't know how long I'll be ttc and I'm not going to let myself spend potentially years obsessing over a drink now and then or precious cup of coffee.


----------



## GirlBlue

I have read that there is controversy over to what extent what amount of alcohol harms a fetus. I would avoid hard alcohol after 7DPO, but maybe allow a glass of red wine. I think the key is moderation.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't drink alcohol at all, so I don't have to worry about it. I quit years ago because one day I kind of realized I didn't care for the taste at all.

Looks like everyone's enjoying their weekend.. nobody around!


----------



## GirlBlue

Hey ladies, I'm around. 

12 DPO for me today. Tested this morning and got a BFN. Woke up this morning 2 hours early so when I tested I checked temp too. It was .1 lower than yesterday. I did a temp adjust on FF and it told me I had an estimated 2.5 temp spike since yesterday. So...I am not sure what to think. Any thoughts?

Still getting all the same symptoms. CP was also higher today then yesterday and slightly softer. Famished earlier then no appetite. Still having cramps/twinges on my left side. Nausea.

We'll see. How's everyone?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies thanks for the replies, yes it has been a bit quiet this weekend on the thread so hopefully everyone is enjoying life. 

thanks for the info about the implantation risk- i didn't know that. i too know plenty of women who were drinking, smoking and having a good old jolly time before they found out they were pg so i guess it does happen. 
I agree that who knows when bfp will happen so if having a social drink will help me feel normal and less stressed AND like I have a life besides ttc then it can't be all bad. 
The other thing is that if i did stop having the odd drink when out with friends they would probably suspect 'something' and then i may have to fend off sticky-beak questions!!:dohh:


----------



## NellieRae

*GirlBlue* do you normally have nausea? FX for you since we all know a BFN 12 dpo doesn't mean you're out! I'm kinda new to FF, so I don't know what the temp adjust even is yet.....


----------



## Coconuts

Hi Ladies, I've been away at the beach this weekend. Fabulous but did think more than twice about BnB! As soon as I give up coffee I realize I'm addicted to BnB instead :dohh:

*anniehope* Any threads you've contributed to go into your 'subscriptions folder'. When you log in, click on the drop down menu 'Quick Links' and select 'subscriptions' You will see all the subscriptions listed by their title in bold. There's a tiny white arrow on the left of the the bold title of the thread. If you click that I'll will take you to the first unread message in that thread. Somehow it knows where you left off. That's what I do anyway. If you guys have a quicker way, would love to know!

*emily* crap laptops are the absolute worst. I hated my old IBM with so much passion. I got a fab new MacBook 4 years ago and haven't looked back. :happydance:

*Jazavac* good news on the old hormones! Good luck for the other results. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:

*Aleja* My main reason for caving on the alcoholics drinks it's to keep the sticky beaks at bay too! I'd say try and avoid any strong spirits anyway and all those chemical crappy drinks like Bacari Breezers etc. A little beer or a drop of red wine won't hurt. If anything, I think a drop of red wine could be good for the blood. Idk :shrug: I also agree with being a bit more prudent after 7DPO. Like girlblue said I think, moderation is the key.

*Girlblue* 13DPO HPT?????????

:dust:


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi girls,

Wiped this morning and AF was there. Looks like the whole set of symptoms was surprise, surprise, in my head. I think my PMS is getting worse with age. 

Thanks for your support ladies. On to the next cycle:cry:


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all having a good weekend...

I'm feeling frustrated...we're only cycle 1 of TTC, and haven't even reached my fertile period yet...but I'm really worried- we just don't seem to make time/have enery for sex these days...I was hoping for some action this weekend, but OH is completely wiped out for no reason and dead to the world...and he's like this often these days... We're lucky if we DTD once a month at the moment- how the hell are we going to make a baby like this??? I just don't know what to do... Must say it's leaving me feeling pretty shite...and I must say I had a cry this morning... :cry:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh my gosh! This is totally the thread I belong in! I just joined (as in yesterday,) and I'm already hooked! Lol. 

I'm also 33 and have been with my amazing hubby for 7 years but we just got married a little over three months ago. We always knew we would but neither of us were in a rush as we had career stuff going on. Now it seems the baby bug has bit us both and bit hard!

I went of BCP right before the wedding, but up until last month we were just NTNP. Last cycle we DTD every day for a week when I thought I might be ovulating based on a very vague website calender that I plugged info into. Luckily my periods started up normally after stopping the pill but my cycle length has changed. On the pill it was 28 days like clockwork. The last two cycles were 31 days and now I am at day 32 and still no AF!! I don't feel PG though and I really wish I had started tracking/temping before so I would know when or if I actually ovulated this month!

I feel like a dummy for not stopping the pills sooner and for not researching how to tell if and when I'm ovulating cuz now I just don't know! I'll be 34 in April and we definately want at least 2 children so I feel major pressure to get PG before Christmas! 
I have an older sister by 6 years who got pregnant with her 3rd child during our wedding week! My DH and I are both very healthy and active and no know health issues other than my tendency towards ovarian cysts before I started on the pill.

HELP! I feel like I'm going crazy not knowing what is going on with my body or long it could take to get PG!! :wacko:

P.S Sorry for the long post. Lot's been buliding up, lol!

~Molly


----------



## Coconuts

*Girlblue* I'm sorry she got you. Enjoy your wine :wine: this Sunday evening.

*Molly* welcome along! :hi: Sounds like you need to wait it out until AF comes along. Have you taken a test yet? If you're a day late it should show. On the other hand, now you guys are full on trying, the pressure of everything really can push Ov back a bit so even if you Ov'ed later than whatever is usual for you and may still be pg, it still might be too early though if you're only 4/5DPO or something. It's really hard to know like you say without temping. Are you temping now? Are you all ready to start a new cycle (that is if you're not already pg) with TTC artillery like BBT thermometers and OPKs etc? (I have a love hate relationship with those things.) Congrats on the wedding :wedding: DH and I got married 7 weeks ago, :cloud9:I had the baby bug long before DH but now we're married he's all aboard the crazy baby train and tries to guess the morning temps before I tell him. When I showed him the faint line on one of my OPKs he got really excited. It's so nice to finally be really trying. This is 6DPO on cycle two for me.
:test:


----------



## Coconuts

*Anniepie*, it only takes one well placed bonk to make baby! :sex: = :baby: If I were you I'd go super high tech this month with temping, CM and CP monitoring, OPKs and even saliva ferning if it takes your fancy and that way you'll hopefully see O coming. Then and only then you can jump lucky DH's bones when the time is right and get 'freaky' on his ass. The surprise and inertia of your limited fertile period "bonk fest" might shake him out of his funk and get on with giving you the good stuff. Feminine wiles lady! Good luck x


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, Molly!

Hang in there, GirlBlue. Hopefully next month will be the one.

We dropped my sister and her boyfriend off at the airport today and now we're back to same old.... nothingness. I mean, I'll now have even more time to be all hyped up about this baby stuff. Just today one of my girlfriends from Croatia announced her plus. Granted, she's younger (28) and all, but it's a bit disheartening because they really only tried once. It'll be their second child.

Anyway, I'm happy for her, but otherwise - argh. Maybe this month is *the* month for us, too.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks for the welcome *Jazavac* and *Coconuts*! 

*Coconuts*, I'm gonna test tomorrow if AF still hasb't shown but I feel achy and crampy so I think she is coming late :(

*GirlBlue*, I totally understand where you're at! I was so used to regular 28 day cycles on the pill and now I just don't know! I'm hoping it sorts out soon!!

Hopefullly this next cycle will be the lucky one for us all! I'm waiting to temp and chart and OPK till my next cycle starts so right now I'm kinda in fertility limbo! I have no idea if or when I ovulated this past month or if the pill is stil messing with me. Grrrrrr... I can't stand it!


----------



## NellieRae

I love the first part of the cycle! I'm enjoying my coffee & wine and relaxing from all the 'rules!' Cheers ladies! :wine: 

Pretty soon its going to be back to grapefruit, epo, green tea, panty paranoia, and all the rest. I just found out that dh's travel dates changed so that we can actually have a chance to :sex: during my fertile window this month! 

I have only been on the pill sporadically since my teenage years - I've actually spent more time off than on and I've gotten to depend on my periods....but I swear now that I'm ttc, my body has decided to change things up, too.


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: "panty paranoia" :rofl:
love it.
Good luck for tomorrow *Molly*. Let us know what happens!
:dust:


----------



## aleja

hey ladies how is everyone?
i am dpo 11 with absolutely nothing to report since i don't temp:blush: no symptoms and feeling okay at the moment

girlblue:hugs::hugs: sorry to hear about AF. i don't think the ttc symptoms you (and we all feel) are in our heads. I read that they are real symptoms but just progesterone rather than a :baby:. Apparently when women are ttc their bodies are mentally and physically getting prepared for a pg so our hormones start creating symptoms to resemble it. Its crazy what our bodies can do to trick us :shrug:

welcome *Molly*, hope you enjoy the thread. :flower:i am hoping for a BFP before December too (although one sooner would be AWESOME!) 
Good luck with sorting out your cycles. the pill has made my cycles much longer so its common what you are going through. Hopefully the 'artillery' will help 

*anniehope*: DH and i have had some months without much action. i completely understand..too tired, stressed, just want to sleep, pressure, etc etc. it is very frustrating and can be a lonely experience. 
luckily i think we have worked out a routine that mostly works. 
the temping and OPK's should help you work out when to try to claim those :spermy: GL :dust:

To all the ladies enjoying the :wine::beer: while you wait for OV good on you, nothing like a relaxed moment free of ttc mania


----------



## Jazavac

Bleeeh. I mean, only because it's Monday and I am not too happy to be at work. The air conditioning is set to something even below freezing, I'd say and I am insanely tired. I would have preferred staying at home and whatnot.

Right now I'm staring at our work calendar and trying to figure out when to schedule an appointment with the doctor again. The US doesn't really seem to understand health-related issues, days off and anything similar, so I am already preparing for another discussion with my bosses. Hopefully I will be able to see the doctor-god at some afternoon hour - it would give me an opportunity to work at least half of my daily shift and then drive an hour and a half to the clinic (and probably three hours back during the rush hour, of course). But oh well. That's the US for me and maybe someday I will get used to it.

Anyway, I've been thinking about something; not sure if anyone would be interesting. 

I own a forum. Granted, it's in Croatian and people there are my Croatian friends (some of them I know in person, and some I only know online). I can easily add a secret forum, like an entire sub-forum, for all of us, if anyone wishes to join. I love this thread and I think all of you are a great bunch. What I dislike here is that we're all limited to just one thread. I'd love to keep this one active if more people would like to join our bunch, but I really think it could be a neat idea to move somewhere where we could organize our posts better. 

Thoughts?


----------



## anniepie

Hi all :hi:

Well, following on from my post yesterday where I was feeling frustrated about the lack of bedroom action...very pleased to say that OH and I had :sex: this morning... was also happy when he asked mid session if this was for fun or to make babies that I could tell him it was for fun...don't want him to think that I only want his body to make babies :D Of course, now I've got to try and get us back into a regular habit so that when I'm fertile next week...we're still getting some action!

JAzavac- I like your suggestions- while I don't really know you ladies yet...I think it can actually be a good way to get to know each other, and as you say, organise things a little better. I'm also part of another thread- Autumn Acorns- we were all WTT together, and now we're all gradually moving over to TTC (and some even already to the pregnancy forums!). But we have a 'secret' facebook page, which worked really well for chatting and sharing info, and for getting to know each other better... though it was really hard to start off with when you're transitioning between the online BnB names to the real world names- got a little confusing at times!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Morning ladies!! So still no sign of the :witch: so last night DH and I :sex: for fun to pass the time :winkwink:

*Coconuts*, This morning I woke at 4am to pee so I took a test and got a :bfn: :cry:

So I'm still in fertility limbo and can't even have a glass of wine tonight to console myself :nope:

So frustrated today :growlmad:

*anniepie*, I'm so glad you and DH had a little "fun". Sometimes you just gotta throw all the "rules" out of the window and relax and enjoy each other. I'm trying to take my own advice at the moment :winkwink:

*aleja*, thanks! Let's hope we both get the christmas present we really want! :baby:

:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

Good BD news there for you, annie! :)

With another forum, it'd be easier than Facebook because anyone could keep the same username and all. And forum threads are still better organized than a FB page, too. Well, ok, everyone but me would keep the same name - I already have one there.

Work is so bad on Mondays. Grr.


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> I don't really have faith. But I'm pretty much a non-believer, even though I was raised catholic and come from a remotely religious family. So I'm well aware that we actually do have problems, even if they're only related to my low ovarian reserve and my husband's mild oligospermia. I say only because both of those are not really routine tests and many people out there might have similar problems (or, well, even the same ones) without knowing.
> 
> I'm glad I know, though. At least this way I can make sure I get all we need and whatnot.
> 
> So, yeah, it will happen if it's possible. It is, but the chances are... well, we actually don't know yet, since I'm still undergoing tests to determine all my other hormones' levels and to get a better idea of what else may or may not be perfect or even good. The bad side is that low ovarian reserves usually are not IVF candidates (here in the US at least) so if we'll need any assistance, well, I'm not sure how we'll get it. But for now, my other results have been coming back as good or within normal ranges, so I can live with that.
> 
> I do love statistics, though, even though they work against me right now.

Statistics were invented to give someone a job... If it is working in your favor, by all means give them some creedence. Otherwise, they have no use. Don't let a value put together by a surveryor mean anything. Those things are biased anyway.:coffee:


----------



## DHime

Mmmm Huricane Irene. 
Since I am down in south Florida, I am so looking forward to it.
Perfect baby making time. No tv available
:rain:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh *Molly* I'm sorry. You're not out until :witch: shows up though. When she does, (if she does) remember what seeing that :bfn: is like. Hopefully that'll get you through to a decent DPO before testing again. I'm using this tactic to get to a minimum of 12DPO to test, if the old fartbag doesn't show up first. Can't bare the whiteness of a BFN! :cry:

Good work in the bedroom *anniepie*! :thumbup:

*Jaza*, does moving mean moving another website? I'm following August 2011 Buns thread and some journals so being here is easy for me to keep up dated all in one go, however, if the thread moved, I'd follow. Love this thread!

Anyone know what's happened to Ambree, did she get accidentally locked in her TTC lab and can't get out? Is she in Turkey? Miss her.

:flower:


----------



## Coconuts

DHime said:


> Mmmm Huricane Irene.
> Since I am down in south Florida, I am so looking forward to it.
> Perfect baby making time. No tv available
> :rain:

EEEEEEK, stay safe!


----------



## Jazavac

Uhoh, hurricane! Be safe!


And yes, what I suggested was another website. I wouldn't leave the forum here, I was just wondering if anyone else thinks we could use more room. As in more threads and more individual things in one spot. I find it pretty hard to follow anything other than this thread on a forum this big, with so little moderation. And I like our little group.


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm Huricane Irene.
> Since I am down in south Florida, I am so looking forward to it.
> Perfect baby making time. No tv available
> :rain:
> 
> EEEEEEK, stay safe!Click to expand...

we will be fine. Thanks for the concern.

I am going to the beach if it's only a cat 1 just to see the surf. (no swimming of course) Maybe I can put some pics up so you guys can see. I usually go to see the ocean when its angry like that. the site of 10 foot waves crashing against rocks at the port is amazing! :thumbup:

Last year some dummy went kite surfing (sort of like parasailing) in a hurricane.
I don't have to tell you he didn't get very far before being blown into a building. I was driving by when it happened. (I call it survival of the fittest... or smartest) :haha:

My mom in law lives on the beach in a house that with stood andrew (a cat 5) without any problems so we will be safe. In the meantime I am pilling everything in my apt higher than 3 feet in case of flooding. Sandbags are good excercise btw...
Everyone keeps supplies for a storm in storage so we are as ready as we are gonna get.
Lots of candlelit peanut butter sandwhich dinners. (yay):shrug:


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> Uhoh, hurricane! Be safe!
> 
> 
> And yes, what I suggested was another website. I wouldn't leave the forum here, I was just wondering if anyone else thinks we could use more room. As in more threads and more individual things in one spot. I find it pretty hard to follow anything other than this thread on a forum this big, with so little moderation. And I like our little group.

thanx will do

i like our little group too


----------



## Jazavac

My husband is a storm addict. He loves them more than anything. 

Anyway, as far as an off-site circle goes, it really isn't a hassle to create a hidden board within my Croatian forum if there's enough interest.


----------



## anniehope

Hi there 

I think you meant *anniepie* - but I know it can be difficult, life is so busy, you have to make time for each other. Turn the TV off at 21:00 and go to bed is the best bet :thumbup:



aleja said:


> hey ladies how is everyone?
> i am dpo 11 with absolutely nothing to report since i don't temp:blush: no symptoms and feeling okay at the moment
> 
> girlblue:hugs::hugs: sorry to hear about AF. i don't think the ttc symptoms you (and we all feel) are in our heads. I read that they are real symptoms but just progesterone rather than a :baby:. Apparently when women are ttc their bodies are mentally and physically getting prepared for a pg so our hormones start creating symptoms to resemble it. Its crazy what our bodies can do to trick us :shrug:
> 
> welcome *Molly*, hope you enjoy the thread. :flower:i am hoping for a BFP before December too (although one sooner would be AWESOME!)
> Good luck with sorting out your cycles. the pill has made my cycles much longer so its common what you are going through. Hopefully the 'artillery' will help
> 
> *anniehope*: DH and i have had some months without much action. i completely understand..too tired, stressed, just want to sleep, pressure, etc etc. it is very frustrating and can be a lonely experience.
> luckily i think we have worked out a routine that mostly works.
> the temping and OPK's should help you work out when to try to claim those :spermy: GL :dust:
> 
> To all the ladies enjoying the :wine::beer: while you wait for OV good on you, nothing like a relaxed moment free of ttc mania


----------



## flangel813

Ok, I was really trying to take it easy this month and not be obsessive but these symptoms are hard to ignore. I have had cramping since 3 DPO and right now my back is really bothering me. I usually don't get cramps until AF arrives...this is going to drive me bonkers! :brat:


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi girls,

Thanks for the well wishes. I am pleased to say that at least for the first time in a while, AF is back to arriving on day 28. That makes me happy.

Otherwise, I have my nephew with me all week so I hope that releases some maternal hormone in me this week as I prepare to OV. DH has decided that we need to pull out all the stops: temping, Opk's, softcups, legs in air, whatever it takes. He also is willing to make 2 deposits a day...lol...team player that he is. SO we;ll see. On to next month. My friend told me she had a dream a few nights back that I was preggers and far along. She told me this same day AF arrived. She doesn't know we are trying, so I'm taking it as a good thing. 

:dust: ladies


----------



## 1babydreamer

Love this thread too and our group! 

*Coconuts*, not sure when I ovulated so no idea how many dpo I am. All I know is the last two months my cycle was exactly 31 days and I'm on day 33 today and still no :witch: But I'm trying not to get excited. She's probably just late.
Next cycle I will be a much better FAM student as I will be temping and charting :)

*DHime*, I love stormy weather! I used to live in Florida and I so miss the storms! Not a bad hurricane but a good storm can be nice and romantic sometimes :winkwink: We hardly get any rain here much less storms :( 
Stay safe though and happy baby making :)


----------



## Jazavac

It was supposed to rain tonight, but bleh - nothing. I even left the car outside, hoping it'd get washed for free. :haha: :paper: :laugh2:

Where's Ambree? Enjoying a long weekend somewhere, perhaps?


----------



## NellieRae

Ooooh, I'm jealous of the storm, too! We haven't had a good storm here in ages. 

If you all head over to a new forum, I'll gladly go with you, but still be on bnb. Its nice to have a support group, especially since no one really knows we're ttc. 

*GirlBlue*, I love how you always come back to a positive attitude so quickly! :flower:

*Molly* I found that charting helped channel a lot ofanxiety for me - the first month was kinda fun, even. I hope your af hurries up so you can get on with it (assuming it _is_ just a late af this month!)


----------



## Coconuts

*Dhime*, sound kind of romantic all this candle light peanut butter stuff. Could be the right time to make baby!

*Molly*, AF's probably a little late due to delayed Ov maybe. especially since you've been feeling the pressure this month and you want it so much. Eggs are shy little things and just won't pop if there's a sniff of stress. You'll get to the end of this cycle one way or the other.


----------



## aleja

hey ladies, 
so much for my eazzzyyyy breeeeezzzy attitude re tww. it's now gone. 
i am now feeling the urge to test...:blush:oh dear and i am only DPO11. EEEkKK 

Flangel i am right there with you....:brat:
i think its because i am getting AF symptoms earlier than usual..the cramps, chocolate craving, etc etc. maybe the witch is coming early? could be the case as the herbies should be working and technically should be shortening my cycle length.

jazavac- i love this thread too i think its great. i like the fact we keep having more ladies pop in to say hello or join. if we all moved to another website my only worry would be missing out on chatting with new ladies to could potentially join this thread? having said that it we all want to do it then count me in!

Dhime - i was cracking up at the kite surfing story...what kind of IDIOT goes parasailing during a hurricane???!!!!!!:haha: GL and stay safe

sorry to anniehope and anniepie :blush:i mixed you ladies up

girlblue - funny you say that about the dream your friend had. i have had a few friends call me out of the blue to tell me they dreamt i was preggers..and this was even before we were trying ...sigh....when will this be true? :wacko:

Call out to AMBREE>>>WHERE ARE YOU?????? I MISS YOU!!!!!:loo: Coconuts, i think you are right she may have got locked in the pre-ttc lab:haha:

to everyone::dust::dust:


----------



## Coconuts

Just made an update to my journal and bounded on over here to share in the developments.

SPOTTING AT 8DPO! Could it be IB??! :muaha:

My LP is on average 10 days so it could be early AF with an even shorter LP but the B50's seemed to be doing their lengthening thing last month with a 12 day LP so I'm sceptical it's that. Also my day of spotting before AF is usually foreshadowed by a temp drop in the morning. My temps are still up above the coverline......

Should say that in 6 months of charting I have had an LP of 9 days and on the 9th day the pre AF spotting with a maintained high temp.

But, this spotting is a lot paler than my usual AF brown spotting. Almost beige which is what my heart leap into my mouth when I saw it.

Please temps stay up tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't know what to do with myself........... will be so unbelievable disappointing if AF is knocking on the door and storkey got lost again.... :af:


----------



## NellieRae

*aleja*, hang in there! If you have IC's - go ahead and test - but only if it'll calm you down for a couple days! Now you really need a distraction! 

*Coconuts* I don't blame you for going crazy! My body has decided recently to get into the pre-af spotting game, which I don't at all appreciate! Sometimes trying to understand our bodies is like trying to have a logical conversation with a crazy person! It could be a repeat of that other strange month you had - or something new! Sadly, no way to tell yet. Oh, sweet time........


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> *Dhime*, sound kind of romantic all this candle light peanut butter stuff. Could be the right time to make baby!
> 
> *Molly*, AF's probably a little late due to delayed Ov maybe. especially since you've been feeling the pressure this month and you want it so much. Eggs are shy little things and just won't pop if there's a sniff of stress. You'll get to the end of this cycle one way or the other.

It can be very romantic and scary - we are going to the beach tonight to watch the outskirts roll in and have a little baby making session while we are out there. Take an ipod along and listen to movie scores while watching lightening on ocean... the most romantic ever setting. :kiss:
Besides that was where we went on our first date and where he proposed. We have been trying to dtd there as often as possible.

In case anyone is wondering... no, I will not name my kid Irene if we conceive...:haha:
It will be Barry Allen D. or Zelda Orie D. (Last name ommitted of course):happydance:
That way they have cool initials, BAD & ZOD (As you can see, we are comic book fans)


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> hey ladies,
> so much for my eazzzyyyy breeeeezzzy attitude re tww. it's now gone.
> i am now feeling the urge to test...:blush:oh dear and i am only DPO11. EEEkKK
> 
> Flangel i am right there with you....:brat:
> i think its because i am getting AF symptoms earlier than usual..the cramps, chocolate craving, etc etc. maybe the witch is coming early? could be the case as the herbies should be working and technically should be shortening my cycle length.
> 
> jazavac- i love this thread too i think its great. i like the fact we keep having more ladies pop in to say hello or join. if we all moved to another website my only worry would be missing out on chatting with new ladies to could potentially join this thread? having said that it we all want to do it then count me in!
> 
> Dhime - i was cracking up at the kite surfing story...what kind of IDIOT goes parasailing during a hurricane???!!!!!!:haha: GL and stay safe
> 
> sorry to anniehope and anniepie :blush:i mixed you ladies up
> 
> girlblue - funny you say that about the dream your friend had. i have had a few friends call me out of the blue to tell me they dreamt i was preggers..and this was even before we were trying ...sigh....when will this be true? :wacko:
> 
> Call out to AMBREE>>>WHERE ARE YOU?????? I MISS YOU!!!!!:loo: Coconuts, i think you are right she may have got locked in the pre-ttc lab:haha:
> 
> to everyone::dust::dust:

Can you beleive his mom went on the news saying he was such a smart and great guy. I nearly choked on my dinner hearing that. All I could thing was OMG! Smart compared to what??? :shrug:


----------



## JoLM

Hi, i've only been using this site for the last couple of weeks. I'm 33yrs old and been TTC since beginning of the year. No luck so far. Jo


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Coconuts*, I'm pretty sure you're right about the late ov this cycle. It was a stressfull month with work too. Oh well! Hopefully AF will come sooner rather than later so I can get back in the game for September testing!!! :)

Welcome to the ttc insanity over 30 *JoLM*! :)


----------



## DHime

JoLM said:


> Hi, i've only been using this site for the last couple of weeks. I'm 33yrs old and been TTC since beginning of the year. No luck so far. Jo

WELCOME JO!:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts, my fingers are crossed for you!

I spent the morning today talking to my IVF-veteran friend and now I have everything but my hopes up. But oh well. It'll be what it'll be.

As far as the off-site goes, the main reason I suggested it was to have more room to just expand and do whatever we please. I'm all for keeping this thread active and getting to know more people, regardless of whether or not we hang out somewhere else, too. :)


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, JoLM!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi *Jo*, :hi: you're gonna love this thread girl, have you ever come to the right place! So tell us, are you a TTC maniac like us, charting, constantly checking positions of intimate things and the consistency of intimate stuff! :headspin: Are you a POAS OKP looney too? Just discovered them this cycle. Have a love hate relationship with them at the moment. If you are charting, pop a little linkey in your sig so we can have a nose.....
Great to have a new face / avatar.

*Jazavac*, I didn't understand, are you feeling good or bad about IVF after your afternoon? Is IVF starting to look like an option? :hugs:


----------



## JoLM

Thank you for your welcomes everyone.

I really thought I was pregnant this month and I kept having what I thought were early pregnancy signals but AF showed up right on time on Saturday. This is how I found this site when checking symptoms on the internet. I've also gone through loads of pregnancy tests thinking i'm pregnant.

I did one month with ovulation tests which as i'm regular as clockwork 26 days cycle, showed positive on first day trying but hubbie feels pressurised when i'm dragging him off to bed. So now i'm doing it quietly. Just ordered my next load of ovulation tests. I've not tried temperture checking. How do you do this?

Too top things my younger brother and his wife annouced they are expecting a month ago, which just made me feel old and unproductive. xx


----------



## GeekChic

Hey Coconuts, fx for a high temp and less spotting tomorrow, I'm regretting my poor choice of thermometer 1dp is not enough on a Celsius scale it makes my chart look a bit digital. 

Note to temping newbies, get a good BBT thermometer - I think there is a buying guide on www.fertilityfriend.com (FF)

I'm at 8 dpo too and trying hard to not think what might be causing the odd twinging feeling in my tummy and mild nausea, could easily be nerves, no sign of spotting or anything exciting like that. One week down, 10 more days to go, another rookie mistake is not charting before TTC, we were WTT from the new year I so should have been on it then. FF is suggesting Sept 3rd as recommended test day

Hi Jo, I found this place in a similar way, it's really great finding other women on your wavelength, it really helps dissipate the TTC stress having somewhere to let it out.

Laptop's running out of power, catch you all tomorrow xx


----------



## GirlBlue

Hey ladies,

fx'd for all of you ladies in the 2WW and welcome to all the new ladies. This is a great thread. 

I'm back from my weekend and suffering through CD 3. I don't know what has happened to me, but my cramps have gotten super serious. Does anyone have any recommendation for natural supplements to help alleviate AF cramps? They are making me nauseous which seems to be the cause of the nausea I was feeling. 

Also, I am starting OPk's this cycle. Does anyone have any suggestions regarding best brands? This is a whole new area for me. I don't know anything about these things.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Trinigal26

Hi guys...Im 33 going to be 34 in feb 2012 and we have been having non protected sex since December 2010 so I have fears something is up. I think though its been the 4th real time this month of having sex during the fertile week.. I do use OPK's and CBFM as well as temp just to make sure I am in fact ovulating.. Hubby is going for a SA tomorrow just to rule out his swimmers and I see my OB next monday to discuss why I haven't fallen pregnant yet since its almost been a year
I was on the pill for 18 years and came off in Dec last year.. Have had no luck.. Best friend just got pregnant this week... and 4 others.. along with my younger sister have announced they are pregnant as well.. Its so depressing.. i long for it to be my turn soon.. We have been married a year and its time to add another to the family other than my pets..lol Im the only one in my family with no kids.. sad..

I want this soooo bad...:( and yes I feel that clock ticking!!!!!


----------



## valentine77

Hi all, hope you don't mind another newbie to your thread?!

I'm 34, fast-approaching 35 and have been trying to ttc #1 since coming off the pill in Aug 2010. 

For the last year we've been NTNP but I'm now starting to panic that time's running out.... So I am now venturing into the world of OPK's in the hope that by paying some more attention to this quest I will succeed! 

I don't really do forums but I sat and read this entire thread from start to finish yesterday - took quite a few hours! ;-) - and I was really inspired by how supportive you all are of each other. X


----------



## Coconuts

Hi *Trinigal* :hi: welcome to a fab thread.
We all hear you with the preggy friends! It will be your turn soon. This thread really helps ease some of the stress and pressure that TTC brings which we all have.

:howdy: *Valentine*, welcome to you too! Spooky or what, we'd like to name our first boy Valentino (we're in Italy) so looooove your online name.
The more you find out about TTC the more you realise that quite often NTNP doesn't quite cut the mustard. Some folks get preggy straight away but we all know timing is everything and lot of luck to boot. Those folks are lucky, the rest of us make our own luck. Luck in the world of TTC come in the form of FF, temp charting CP/CM monitoring and forum addiction. CONGRATULATIONS, you have just boosted your luck, just by joining this lovely thread.

To both of you ladies, my advice is to get charting, I'm a huge fan of it and really helps you take some of the mystery out of it. Get on FertilityFriend and put a link to your chart in your siggy so we can follow you along. Only if you want to of course......

:dust: to all x


----------



## NellieRae

Welcome *Trinigal* & *valentine*! Oh, my that is a lot of pregnant people around you Trinigal. This is an wonderful outlet to come vent, cry & obsess, though. :flower: Keep us posted on the SA and OB visit. FX everything is ok or an easy fix. 

*GirlBlue*, everyone has their preferences with OPKs - mine is mostly financial. I use the wondfo/amazon cheap ones. I mean, if you have to poas twice a day for 10 days, that A LOT of money over the months. Analyzing lines drives some people crazy, though - so if that's you, a digital might be best for your sanity. I only use OPK's as a back-up anyway, mostly watching cm and temps. 

I've been looking around for an affordable/lower cost Yoga Class to start - and guess where I found one? My local birthing center, of all places! A class mostly full of pregnant women. Am I strong enough for this?


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> *Jazavac*, I didn't understand, are you feeling good or bad about IVF after your afternoon? Is IVF starting to look like an option? :hugs:

It likely isn't an option because of my low reserves. In Croatia, they'd do it just like that and here they avoid dealing with low responders. I don't really know the details yet because I have to see the doctor in September, get an ultrasound scan done (finally) and hear his verdict and/or prognosis. 

So what my friend had to share with me are some explanations of my results (those that I've gotten so far). She's been into the whole deal for over 10 years and knows likely more than an average doctor. They did end up with a little girl after a long battle and have been struggling since to conceive the second child. Overall, she's not too pessimistic about it all, but she does think I need things to be concerned about.

And that's probably true.

(Man, I started posting this hours ago... and then got distracted by work and by some insane situation with the American healtcare. Expect another rant... sigh.)


----------



## Trinigal26

Thanks guys.. very happy to be part of this group..
Here is my FF link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d940

yes its a lot of friends and family that are pregnant around me..... i know my day will come.. just wish it was here already.:(


----------



## dreamer78

hello the world !! im new and only just got on here and don't no what im doing or what most of you lovely people are talking about lol BUT been trying for 2 years to get pregnant with nothing to show for it then my dr said iv got PCOS got to see the Dr next month about it then start asking for REAL help getting pregnant ,im 33 and have had 1 period in 5 years (it was about 4 weeks ago that was a big shock lol) i think back now and what a waste of time all the years i was on the pill trying to be careful i was on it about 10 years i think , really think iv missed the boat now and iv never been pregnant


----------



## Trinigal26

Hi!
We'll I was on the pill for 18years straight! when I stopped the pill after we got
Married I immediately started taking vitex tO regulate my cycle since it was sort of irregular when I was initially put on it. Have u tried it? 40 days after I stopped the pill i started my own natural cycle. First time since I can even remember. Since then I stayed on vitex for a couple months and curretly my cycles are around 33 days. I had one instance of delayed ovulation - 10 days! thought I was pregnant but wasn't. 

Have you tried any natural things to try to help your cycles? Soy or vitex?

I hope you get your answers soon. My husband goes for a sa tomorrow. Praying everything comes back ok with him and myself and mother nature is just making me wait lol


----------



## dreamer78

iv been trying to get my Dr to help me but they dont really want to no ,the vitex t0 is that from the Dr only ? and and then the natural things where would i ask for that from sorry but i just was waiting for it to happen, now i no its going to happen with out help of some sort , now i would try any thing :(


----------



## dreamer78

not going to happen with out help of some sort i meen lol


----------



## Trinigal26

Vitex is a natural herb. You can get it online at amazon.cOm or eBay. 
You take 2 pills a day for up to 3mths and then I did one a day for a couple more Months. I just recently stopped to see what my body is going to do lol


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, new people - Trinigal, dreamer and valentine! Welcome!


----------



## Trinigal26

Thanks!!


----------



## dreamer78

thank you so much going to looking to it , can you buddy me or some thing on here ? i really would like to no what happens


----------



## dreamer78

Omg there is 313 of vitex on there which one is it i need lmao


----------



## 1babydreamer

Welcome *dreamer78*, *Trinigal26* and *valentine*! This is a great group of gals!

I totally know what you mean about everyone being pregnant around you. My DH and I just got married in May and both my older sister and my younger sister-in-law got pregnant at our wedding!! Guess it was pretty romantic, lol! I was so hoping we'd get pregnant on our month long honeymoon in Ireland in June but no such luck :cry: 

Currently, I'm on CD 34 and still waiting for :witch: to arrive so I can start charting and getting down to business :winkwink:

The more you know about your fertility and body the more armed you are with tools on how to concieve! I just bought an amazing book that I'm sure many of you ladies have read called 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' by Toni Weschler, MPH. It is AMAZING!!! I highly reccomend it to all who are ttc!!

I'm feeling really good about this next cycle and September ladies!! Hopefully it will be a month full of :bfp: for the whole group!!


----------



## Trinigal26

https://m.drugstore.com/natures-way-vitex-fruit-400mg-capsules/qxp37141

This is the brand I got.


----------



## Trinigal26

Hi baby one dreamer. I have that book. Great read. Baby dust to all of us. Hope we get our bfp's soon. September seems perfect for me to get preggers too lol


----------



## mybabyluv3

I am turning 34 in Nov. DH is 42. I already have children, youngest is 5, but I too feel the pressure of that finishing my family by 35. To make it even worse, I had my tubes tied after my daughter. Was thinking of Ivf when I learned my FSH levels were kinda high. That really got me nervous. Well I've had my tubal reversal and now on my 2nd cycle ttc with only one tube fixed. They say it takes twice as long with only one tube. The pressure is on!


----------



## Jazavac

How high is your FSH?

Today I am really frustrated, as I stated earlier, because I can't get an appointment with my so-called regular ob/gyn for an annual checkup and some other things I'd love done before I'm pregnant before - November. They actually offered an appointment the last week of October, but I have some vacation days scheduled for that time and I'd rather be out of town. By November, I could as well just die. It's not even September yet, for whatever's sake!

The health system here frustrates me way too much. Whenever I need something like this, I wish I could just go back in time (or go forward, for that matter) and somehow find myself in Croatia where I'd get these basic needs fullfilled without jumping through a million hoops.

Later in the evening, an employee at Walmart failed to sell me a pound of cheese. I want my cheese in one chunk and she couldn't figure out how much it would be. I asked if she had a knife to cut it with and it seems like she didn't quite understand what a knife was, or how it would be used to cut cheese.

I really feel like I live somewhere.... wrong. Sigh.


----------



## Coconuts

*nellierae*, you can do it, go to that class and hope some of their baby dust rubs off on you. Being around all those bellies might just convince you that pregnancy exists and isn't just in our imaginations. Who know how long all those women waiting to get their BFPs. You can find out, get hope, maybe some tips, get fit too and be super clued in about pregnancy when you get your BFP soon xx

*Jaza*, at least your friend was positive AND realistic. Since the US is not looking like a go for IVF, is going back to Croatia for a year a possibility? 
I'm of course hoping that all this won't be necessary and a BFP pops up out of nowhere for you. Mother nature is tough and wonderful. Think about how a tiny flower can grow and push up through concrete! Have you talked about 'other' options with DH.
You're a very brave woman Jaza! Even when you wobble, you have the strength to pick yourself up and carry on. :hugs:
Don't loose hope Jaza, it's so important. It will carry you through some of your darkest hours. While there are eggs in your body, :spermy: in DH, breath in your bodies and :sex: in your bed, there will always be hope.
If you need a good hope film, watch The Shawshank Redemption. Nothing to do with babies and everything to do with hope and friendship, which kind of sums up BnB.

Hi *mybabylove* :hi: Wow, does sound like the pressure is on. Welcome to the thread. I've heard that when there's shock or damage to one side of the reproductive system, like in the case with an ectopic pregnancy, the body can favour one side for a while and Ov from the same side for a while. That could be a posibility for your one open tube so even though in theory it could take twice a long since ovulation happens from one side and then the other, your one open tube could be favoured for a while giving you better odds. :shrug: Anythings possible.

Calling all 9DPO girls, *flangel831* and *geekchic*! How are you both at 9DPO?

*AMBREE* ARE YOU OK??? KNOCK TWICE IF YOU CAN HEAR US...............


----------



## Coconuts

Dreamer78. I'm following a journal by Sunshine1217. She has PCOS and is really proactive in dealing with the situation. Naturally too. 
Here's the linky. Sunshine's journal
I have seen a lot of women here get BPF's with PCOS so don't loose hope girl.


----------



## aleja

Hi Ladies!
Welcome to *Jo,** Trinigal, Valentine, and Dreamer78, mybabyluv3.* :flower:
Thank you for joining our lovely thread. its great to log in and see so many new names pop up. hope you find the thread just as useful and supportive as i have. As i read through your posts it felt like i could have been reading my own story....age, pressure, babies and pregnant friends/family everywhere, ttc confusion, ttc breakdowns, you name it i have had it.:blush:

today i had an unhelpful thought. i am turning 34 in november and i am slowly coming to terms that i may not be a mummy at age 34....yikes. this was always my cut-off of when it absolutely HAD TO happen....my body thinks otherwise...:shrug:

*nellie*- you are a very brave woman to be doing yoga with pregnant ladies, i really admire you for this. i don't think i could handle it i would probably feel stressed which defeats the purpose of doing yoga in the first place.

*jazavac-* its hard to feel positive when the medical odds are against you but i really do believe it will happen - crappy health care system or not - there are thousands of good news stories of women who beat the odds so never so never. keep your chin up and hopefully your doc will inject you with some good vibes and baby dust.

*coconuts* - i love your posts! they are really entertaining to read.
we will have to do a reconaissance mission soon to rescue Ambree from the lab:ninja:

GL everyone :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aleja

GirlBlue said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> fx'd for all of you ladies in the 2WW and welcome to all the new ladies. This is a great thread.
> 
> I'm back from my weekend and suffering through CD 3. I don't know what has happened to me, but my cramps have gotten super serious. Does anyone have any recommendation for natural supplements to help alleviate AF cramps? They are making me nauseous which seems to be the cause of the nausea I was feeling.
> 
> Also, I am starting OPk's this cycle. Does anyone have any suggestions regarding best brands? This is a whole new area for me. I don't know anything about these things.
> 
> :dust: to everyone

hi girlblue i take wild yam and chasteberry which is supposed to be good for cramps. it worked last month and the pms was way less lethal than other months.

re OPK's i bought cheapies online. i can't remember the website but they are like not fancy at all. they came in a pack of 25. i have found them pretty good so far.i only test once per day in the afternoons as i don't want to be spending too much money on them. i test from about day 10 but i think its a bit early.


----------



## anniepie

1babydreamer said:


> Welcome *dreamer78*, *Trinigal26* and *valentine*! This is a great group of gals!
> 
> I totally know what you mean about everyone being pregnant around you. My DH and I just got married in May and both my older sister and my younger sister-in-law got pregnant at our wedding!! Guess it was pretty romantic, lol! I was so hoping we'd get pregnant on our month long honeymoon in Ireland in June but no such luck :cry:
> 
> Currently, I'm on CD 34 and still waiting for :witch: to arrive so I can start charting and getting down to business :winkwink:
> 
> *The more you know about your fertility and body the more armed you are with tools on how to concieve! I just bought an amazing book that I'm sure many of you ladies have read called 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' by Toni Weschler, MPH. It is AMAZING!!! I highly reccomend it to all who are ttc!!*
> I'm feeling really good about this next cycle and September ladies!! Hopefully it will be a month full of :bfp: for the whole group!!

This book is amazing- it's my second bible... Seriously, I though I knew a lot about the human body, I even took modules during my undergrad course which included physiology and pharmacology of the male and female reproductive system and pregnancy...but I've learned WAY more from TCOYF... I love that I can now read my own body wrt fertility... :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

I've been contemplating buying that book, but I am still hesitant. There's not really all that much I need to know anymore.

Coconuts, I've seen the movie; it's a good one. 

As far as move back to Croatia goes, it won't happen in the near future. Both of us have jobs here so it's not that easy to give up on those and then start all over again. And I have to be here for another year, or so, to get my citizenship and all that. 

I learned last night that here, a regular annual checkup with your gyn can be done by a general practitioner. And I am still confused. I don't want that. I might a well, then, do it myself or have my dentist pop the hood. 

The weirdest thing of all, for the past four or five days, I've been battling some pretty annoying nausea. It always comes in the evening, a bit after my dinner and keeps annoying me until I fall asleep. Today it came back in the morning, too. I'm not sick and I have not been eating anything out of the ordinary (or at weird hours, either).


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> I've been contemplating buying that book, but I am still hesitant. There's not really all that much I need to know anymore.
> 
> Coconuts, I've seen the movie; it's a good one.
> 
> As far as move back to Croatia goes, it won't happen in the near future. Both of us have jobs here so it's not that easy to give up on those and then start all over again. And I have to be here for another year, or so, to get my citizenship and all that.
> 
> I learned last night that here, a regular annual checkup with your gyn can be done by a general practitioner. And I am still confused. I don't want that. I might a well, then, do it myself or have my dentist pop the hood.
> 
> The weirdest thing of all, for the past four or five days, I've been battling some pretty annoying nausea. It always comes in the evening, a bit after my dinner and keeps annoying me until I fall asleep. Today it came back in the morning, too. I'm not sick and I have not been eating anything out of the ordinary (or at weird hours, either).

Hang in there Jaz! I know the medical system here in the US is horrid. It's all we have though. It is cool that croatia does it better. Makes me wish we lived there too. Maybe then I could actually get med treatment for lots of things. 
I just hope I don't have any issues with my fertility since a preconception doc appt is laughable for me. (I know I have said it before.... I hate being poor)


----------



## DHime

Well, I am on day 6 of my cycle and not sweating it this month.:thumbup:
I am just happy to lay back and take temps every morning.
I guess I decided to just learn about my own cycle before trying to aim it anything.
If I get a BFP in the meantime, even better. I am just gonna go with the flow this month.
Especially now that I have lost my hurricane plan. :cry:
Just a month for fun August will be :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm actually impatient to see the doctor in September. I can't wait to hear what he has to say about all the numbers together and I would love to get more tests done. Again, considering the system and all, I kind of doubt that will happen. I'd love my thyroid checked, too, but I guess nobody seems to think it's necessary because I have no visible problems, etc. Yay for no preventative medicine, I suppose. :/

I guess I will spend the most of the day today again on the phone, yelling at random people and offering my vagina... for a checkup. :haha:


----------



## flangel813

I tested this morning...too early but wth...of course it's negative. No cramps today so far but have been sneezing and congested, hope I am not getting sick I just got over a cold a couple of weeks ago. I am off on Friday and am planning on making a list of to do to keep myself busy and will probably test again on Sunday if I can hold out, that should be DPO 13.

I know I haven't contributed a lot on this thread but I have been trying not to obsess too much if that's possible. I am waiting on the results of SA, my doc had not received the results yet so I can to make some calls to have the lab fax the results to my doc so hopefully that means I will hear from them before the week is out to see what is going on. Just a couple more cycles left before my 35th birthday...is it too much to ask for an early birthday present?


----------



## NellieRae

*Jazavac*, do you love your doctor or can you find someone new who's less booked? Believe it or not, I found my new 'gyno' in this local birth center (non profit). She is a midwife, and though she can't help with fertility treatments, she was perfectly able to give a pelvic & order all the tests I wanted. IF I end up needing fertility treatments, though, I have a feeling that will be a nightmare because I think there's only a handful of specialists in my city. Or, if you feel up to it - you can talk to your local labs yourself. If you're willing to pay, they're probably willing to run your blood for whatever.

*DHime*, you and me both! Looks like we're in cycle sync this month. I'm just going to enjoy actually having my dh at home for a while and :sex: as much as possible when he gets back! And I'm going to enjoy the bar at the wedding we attend next weekend! :winkwink:

*aleja*, I'm still deciding if I can handle that yoga class - we'll see. Its the only one I can afford right now :-/


----------



## Jazavac

I am in a way too small a town to have a huge variety of choices. We do have a huge Mayo clinic here, as well as a bunch of other medical facilities, but people are into dentistry, dermatology and chiropractics, for the most part. We have a limited list of ob/gyn specialists.

Our fertility clinic is actually up in the Cities and I love that doctor. It takes me an hour and a half to get there, but it's worth it. There's a fertility clinic (well, infertility :haha:) here in our city too, but I prefer the bigger one, of course. They have better resources and our doctor is actually the head of that department. 

The gyn I have here is nothing special, but the one I had prior to that, for my annual checkup last year, was even worse. There's one NP I've not tried yet, that people say is amazing, but her wait list is just as horrible. My current one is, apparently, really good at what she does, but she's not impressed me yet. She did refer me to the clinic in the Cities, so I guess that counts as a plus. Last time I talked to her, she was more than willing to feed me some clomid, without even knowing who I was - she had no access to my medical history at that point (still doesn't, apart from what I can tell her, since my records are in another country) and never popped the hood and looked what I had in there. It made me mad, to be honest. 

Luckily, like I said, the RE we're with right now is pretty awesome. But he doesn't care for trivial, annual checkups. He also won't do vaginal smears for bacteria and infections of any sort as part of pre-conception exam. Actually, nobody wants to do it because I am healthy. :rolleyes:


----------



## NellieRae

Wow - she just scribbled a clomid prescription w/o your history or exam? That's a little scary...... If your RE is awesome, I guess an annual exam would be a waste of his time. Is this the doc you're anxious to see to go over test results? I've never seen one, but hearing others' experiences with them - it seems a thyroid level check is something they always want to do. I have heard of people waiting for months to get an appt with an RE. Sorry if I'm mixing up your doctors!:haha:


----------



## DHime

flangel813 said:


> I tested this morning...too early but wth...of course it's negative. No cramps today so far but have been sneezing and congested, hope I am not getting sick I just got over a cold a couple of weeks ago. I am off on Friday and am planning on making a list of to do to keep myself busy and will probably test again on Sunday if I can hold out, that should be DPO 13.
> 
> I know I haven't contributed a lot on this thread but I have been trying not to obsess too much if that's possible. I am waiting on the results of SA, my doc had not received the results yet so I can to make some calls to have the lab fax the results to my doc so hopefully that means I will hear from them before the week is out to see what is going on. Just a couple more cycles left before my 35th birthday...is it too much to ask for an early birthday present?

I understand - glad you came back!
You have been waiting some time for that test haven't you?
I will be 35 next month.:growlmad:
I am not happy about it either


----------



## Jazavac

NellieRae said:


> Wow - she just scribbled a clomid prescription w/o your history or exam? That's a little scary...... If your RE is awesome, I guess an annual exam would be a waste of his time. Is this the doc you're anxious to see to go over test results? I've never seen one, but hearing others' experiences with them - it seems a thyroid level check is something they always want to do. I have heard of people waiting for months to get an appt with an RE. Sorry if I'm mixing up your doctors!:haha:

I didn't get a prescription because I demanded an appointment with a RE or anyone else who'd actually come up with a diagnosis _before_ treatments and therapies. So I got to the one we're still with and we're really happy with him and the clinic. We're not undergoing any treatments (yet?), for now, it's all just a long road full of diagnostic stops. It started out as a simple test, but with my weirdly low AMH result, they had to poke further. 

Our RE is the one we're seeing again in September, for a follow up and an ultrasound scan (my antral follicles need to be counted and then thrown into the mix for a broad, fuller picture). 

So far nobody's ordered a thyroid level check, but I hope they will. It's been 12 years since I've checked and I'd like to know if TSH or other Ts are preventing me from functioning as well. They might, considering my weight issues.


----------



## Jazavac

Another thing to mention - my weird spotting is back.

Last month, it came on 10DC. Today is 9DC and it's here again. If I ovulate the way FF marks it, ovulation happens on 13DC. Is this pre-ovulation spotting, or some weird hormonal problem? :/ I suppose it's even weirder if Ambree is right and I ovulate on day 15.


----------



## flangel813

DHime said:


> I understand - glad you came back!
> You have been waiting some time for that test haven't you?
> I will be 35 next month.:growlmad:
> I am not happy about it either

Well when he had it done they said it would be 10 days for the results to get to our doctor, tomorrow is technically day 10 (business days). The results have been faxed so hopefully we get the results in the next day or so....or I get my BFP soon which would be better.


----------



## valentine77

Hello again ladies, thank you for the warm welcomes! :flower:

I am currently waiting on delivery of my OPK's and so all set to POAS for the first time ever but seemingly the package was too big and they're now at the post office waiting on me.... :cry: 

Have thought about charting but OH likes to wake me up in the morning for some :sex: and I think it might ruin the mood if I have to interrupt to take temp first?!

I'm also trying to avoid "performance pressure" and had to reassure that the OPK's were just to give an idea of what's happening and that I'm not turning into some mad obsessed desperate person - although inside I think I might be!! 
:winkwink:


----------



## valentine77

Coconuts (sorry can't quite manage bold on this damn phone!) the username is one I like as it's so much more interesting than my own name! Lol!

You're so lucky living in Italy, it's somewhere I intend to visit someday, I studied italian at school but have forgotten a lot of it now :'(


----------



## Jazavac

I guess I'm lucky because I absolutely don't like morning.. activities. I can then just take my temp and mind my own business. :haha:


----------



## valentine77

Coconuts (sorry can't quite manage bold on this damn phone!) the username is one I like as it's so much more interesting than my own name! Lol!

You're so lucky living in Italy, it's somewhere I intend to visit someday, I studied italian at school but have forgotten a lot of it now :'(


----------



## valentine77

Jazavac - I'm generally of the same opinion but at the moment keep thinking that anytime's a good time! ;-)


----------



## Jazavac

True that! :)

My slight spotting is mostly gone, but I neeeeed to find out why it keeps coming, hmm.


----------



## Trinigal26

So my DH went for his SA today.. he was so traumatized..lol but he did it.. My CBFM had went to high yesterday which wasn't normal for me at all and I though ok something is wrong with it.. Low and behold today I had EWCM.. I was in shock.. very early this time..
I stopped taking all herbs except my folic acid and prenatal...We are going to get to BD'ing tomorrow through sunday.. FX this could be the month.. I feel good because he is now on board 10000%.. before he was wishy washy.. yes one month, next month nah.. our best friends who were trying with us got preggers and told us last week so i think he's now trying to catch up..lol I am not complaining..

have my OB appointment monday to start the testing.. Hoping everything is ok..
All my friends think I am too skinny to get pregnant.. Im 5'7 and 117 but I get my period normally every month and seem to be ovulating.. my doc told me once that was happening i was ok;. what do you guys think? We are going on an all inclusive trip for my hubbies birthday next month in cancun..lol I am sure i wil be gaining weight then!

Love this thread.. you girls are all awesome and provide such a good support!!!
Baby dust to us all!!!!!!!!
BFP in the month of September!!!!


----------



## NellieRae

*Trinigal*, all the research I've done/literature says that a BMI of at least 20 is optimal for pregnancy. Of course, as long as you're ovulating normally, you should be able to get pregnant - but putting a little weight on may help? I know hormones are stored in fat cells. 

I have been thin all my life. At my preconception visit, my midwife told me that, at 5'4/118lbs, I should be fine - but not to lose any weight or it could affect my chances. Now I'm in my 30's and a little fat has started to settle in my butt & thighs, I tell DH to be grateful because it makes me fertile:haha:
I call it my Baby Butt. 

*Jazavac*, I'm convinced now that inexplicable spotting is some sort of game/torture our bodies play with us. :wacko:


----------



## Trinigal26

So should be worried? My doc didn't seem concerned. I guess I will
Discuss that with her on Monday. I just thought that if I ovulate and have a period. I was ok. I don't try to diet or anything. I'm
Just this build. :-(

I hope I'm ok. I guess further tests will let me know. Till then fingers crossed I'm ok.


----------



## binksmommy

I know this is an old thread.. but I feel my clock ticking... I'm 36 and want just one more.. I have a 6 yr old.. soon to be 7.. and I'm not done in the baby dept.... but my body is fighting the entire way!! :growlmad:


----------



## binksmommy

Trinigal26 said:


> So should be worried? My doc didn't seem concerned. I guess I will
> Discuss that with her on Monday. I just thought that if I ovulate and have a period. I was ok. I don't try to diet or anything. I'm
> Just this build. :-(
> 
> I hope I'm ok. I guess further tests will let me know. Till then fingers crossed I'm ok.

I'm in same boat.. I get AF but it's the ovulation I'm missing.. according to Dr. I have PCOS ...insulin resistance and over weight.. always have been and probably always will be be...


----------



## Jazavac

Hello binksmommy, and welcome!

Here's my evening nausea back again. I wish all these ridiculous thinsg would stop playing games with me. Bleeeeeee.

As far as period goes, and even ovulation... unfortunately, having both of those happen, even on a regular basis, doesn't necessarily mean that everything is okay.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Boy this is a busy thread!! I am on cd9 well soon 10. I took an opk today and it looks like its going to be soon. Figured I might be Oing early so went out and bought some tests today. Wish me luck ladies!!


----------



## Coconuts

NellieRae said:


> I'm convinced now that inexplicable spotting is some sort of game/torture our bodies play with us. :wacko:

Ain't that the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!
All that spotting excitement has just been one big cruel fake out. More of a temp dip for me, still above coverline, but only just and a CM inspection revealed more spotting to come. This time more what I'm used to on my last LP day :cry: The witch is coming.

I've packed up the B50. After two whole month my LP was the same (the whole reason for taking it) and Ov was the same if not late! 
new hope with Agnus Castus and a whole new set of OPKs.

I'll make sure that bitch forgets where I live next month :ninja:


----------



## Coconuts

Hi *binksmommy* :hi: welcome along. It may be an old thread but it sure is alive and kicking! Your little girl is so gorgeous with all that blond hair!

Good luck *mybabyluv3*. Enjoy OPK madness. Hope you get that +OPK soon.

*Trinigal26*, my BMI is 19 so I could use a few more pounds but honestly my weight is rock solid stable. I have no idea how to put on the pounds in a healthy way. I don't look like a pencil or anything, just a normal slim lady. If I had big bangers :holly: my BMI would be perfect but I don't, quite small up top but enough to be getting on with. I'm not too worried about it. I feel healthy and I'm pretty strong. I wouldn't worry about if I were you. Just keep eating the meat and keep the salads to a minimum. I'm trying to eat more eggs and hard cheeses at the moment. :hugs:


----------



## DHime

valentine77 said:


> Hello again ladies, thank you for the warm welcomes! :flower:
> 
> I am currently waiting on delivery of my OPK's and so all set to POAS for the first time ever but seemingly the package was too big and they're now at the post office waiting on me.... :cry:
> 
> Have thought about charting but OH likes to wake me up in the morning for some :sex: and I think it might ruin the mood if I have to interrupt to take temp first?!
> 
> I'm also trying to avoid "performance pressure" and had to reassure that the OPK's were just to give an idea of what's happening and that I'm not turning into some mad obsessed desperate person - although inside I think I might be!!
> :winkwink:

My DH is the same way. I end up waking up around 5 am to take my temp and go back to sleep before he even knows I woke up. Then it works out so we get moring BD. Besides, it's the time of highest sperm count.


----------



## flangel813

OMG! So had the assistant call me with the SA results. :spermy: are normal. So she is supposed to call me back and let me know if they want me to go for HSG or do something else.

Here's the kicker....wait for it...

I accidentally text my MIL with the results instead of DH. He's been asking me the last few days if I heard from the doc so I wanted to let him know ASAP. :dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

*flangel* nooooooooooooooo does she know you're trying? I guess she does now right? :dohh: We're no longer DPO buddies hun. AF's here and looking uglier than ever. I'm rooting for you even more now girl. When are you testing?


----------



## flangel813

Coconuts said:


> *flangel* nooooooooooooooo does she know you're trying? I guess she does now right? :dohh: We're no longer DPO buddies hun. AF's here and looking uglier than ever. I'm rooting for you even more now girl. When are you testing?

She knows we're trying but not sure if DH told her about us going for tests and such. She has been really nice about not bringing up the baby thing unlike my mom who brings it up at every opportunity.

I tested yesterday with BFN, I am off tomorrow but I am going to try to hold out until Sunday.


----------



## Coconuts

Yeah, don't give that 9DPO HPT a second thought. Hang on in there and make sure you attach a picture on Sunday when you tell us all about your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Bah for that AF, Coconuts! But I guess with a new month comes a new chance as well!

Where'd we lose Ambree? Ambreeeee, come back! 

I'm still fighting the weird nausea and my LH strips are slowly getting darker.


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Ladies, Can I join your thread please? I'm 34 next month and TTC#1. Not sure what is going on this month have managed t oconvince myself I am pregnant and have thought I can see a very very faint line on 2 ic's I have done over the past 2 days with fmu but have just done a fer and it was a BFN?? 
What do you think I should do? Wait and see if i actually miss AF is probably a good idea lol


----------



## NellieRae

Trinigal26 said:


> So should be worried? My doc didn't seem concerned. I guess I will
> Discuss that with her on Monday. I just thought that if I ovulate and have a period. I was ok. I don't try to diet or anything. I'm
> Just this build. :-(
> 
> I hope I'm ok. I guess further tests will let me know. Till then fingers crossed I'm ok.

I'm sure you're fine :flower: just be careful not to lose any weight & see what your doc says. 

Welcome *gemgem*! I truly hope you see a real BFP in the next day or two! But if not, don't worry - most of us have had at AT LEAST one cycle in which we were convinced we were pregnant. For me, it was the first cycle of unprotected sex (one time! :haha:) And then I was a little awed and humbled at the power of mind over body when my period came.


----------



## NellieRae

flangel813 said:


> I accidentally text my MIL with the results instead of DH. He's been asking me the last few days if I heard from the doc so I wanted to let him know ASAP. :dohh:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh, *flangel*, I'm so sorry. That is horrible and hilarious. At least she already knows, and hooray that the results are normal!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi gemgem :hi:
so do the faint lines look grey or slightly indented. If they do they could be evap line. I'm an expert with those buggers. If you actually see some pink though, it may be that we won't be having you around for too long! Wait a few more days and test again I say. Even tomorrow if you've still got some IC's.
:dust: to you girl x

Jaza, what's up with Ambree? I'm actually a little worried about her. She was really active her then BAM. Gone. Is she in Turkey with OH? Hope you O soon and catch that precious egg. Stay strong and stay positive. You're not out until your out. I'm noticing more and more things going on in my body. That nausea might have always been there undetected, you're just more sensitive to the coming and goings. That's my theory anyway xxx


----------



## gemgem77

NellieRae said:


> Trinigal26 said:
> 
> 
> So should be worried? My doc didn't seem concerned. I guess I will
> Discuss that with her on Monday. I just thought that if I ovulate and have a period. I was ok. I don't try to diet or anything. I'm
> Just this build. :-(
> 
> I hope I'm ok. I guess further tests will let me know. Till then fingers crossed I'm ok.
> 
> I'm sure you're fine :flower: just be careful not to lose any weight & see what your doc says.
> 
> Welcome *gemgem*! I truly hope you see a real BFP in the next day or two! But if not, don't worry - most of us have had at AT LEAST one cycle in which we were convinced we were pregnant. For me, it was the first cycle of unprotected sex (one time! :haha:) And then I was a little awed and humbled at the power of mind over body when my period came.Click to expand...

Thanks NellieRae I would love to be able to post a real life BFP!!! I will probably just carry on doing my fmu on my ic's without telling dh ans then wait and see what happens on Sat when I expect the old :witch:


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, gemgem!

And ROFL, flangel...


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> Hi gemgem :hi:
> so do the faint lines look grey or slightly indented. If they do they could be evap line. I'm an expert with those buggers. If you actually see some pink though, it may be that we won't be having you around for too long! Wait a few more days and test again I say. Even tomorrow if you've still got some IC's.
> :dust: to you girl x
> 
> Jaza, what's up with Ambree? I'm actually a little worried about her. She was really active her then BAM. Gone. Is she in Turkey with OH? Hope you O soon and catch that precious egg. Stay strong and stay positive. You're not out until your out. I'm noticing more and more things going on in my body. That nausea might have always been there undetected, you're just more sensitive to the coming and goings. That's my theory anyway xxx

I don't think she was supposed to travel just yet, but I can't remember anymore. I hope she just got really busy, or something. Hopefully we'll hear from her soon. 

I don't think I've always been nauseous, especially since anything vomit-related freaks me out and almost requires immediate.... institution-style attention. :haha:

But oh well, who cares.


----------



## gemgem77

Hi everyone thanks for the lovely welcome. Yes the lines do look like they may be evaps :sad1: there was a small amount of pink on yesterdays but I reckon it's just got my hopes up as I'm sure the FR would have shown it.
Never mind will wait untill Sat and see if AF shows :wacko:

Lots of lovely :dust: for us all


----------



## GeekChic

Oh coconuts :-( I'm sorry AF got you, but good luck this month with the agnus castus, I've taken it on and off for ages to treat my PMS and it definitely helps that.

eeek flangel that's a corker, at least she was slightly in the know, and good news on the SA results. I've done a couple of IC's as well although I knew they'd be negative, but it scratches the itch for a couple of days, don't expect to see anything positive until monday-tuesday if AF doesn't turn up before then.


----------



## Jazavac

Why can't I be normal? Like, ok, I might have a diagnosis with the weird AMH level and all, but why can't it be... normal?

End of May, my AMH was 0.16 ng/ml
Mid August, it's 0.26 ng/ml

The levels, they say, are supposed to be constant. They should not change.

Well. Mine just did.

It's not a huge change and I'm still somewhere in the basement, but - sigh. I guess I really need to have a chat with my doctor. But I have to wait.


----------



## Coconuts

Does the increase represent more eggs that they previously though?????????
That's great, even if like you say the numbers are still rather low. Have you just bought yourself some more breathing space?


----------



## Jazavac

Unfortunately, the change is so small that my low reserves are still pretty much - as low. 

Anything above 0.3 ng/ml goes from very low/undetectable into the low treshold. And then from 0.9 up is normal.

So I am far far far from that.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh *Jaza* I'm sorry hun. At the very least it's better to be a bit higher than a bit lower than the first test. A tiny improvement is still an improvement. :hugs:
While you still have eggs, keep doing what you're doing, you just might catch one. :flower:


----------



## aleja

NellieRae said:


> flangel813 said:
> 
> 
> I accidentally text my MIL with the results instead of DH. He's been asking me the last few days if I heard from the doc so I wanted to let him know ASAP. :dohh:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh, *flangel*, I'm so sorry. That is horrible and hilarious. At least she already knows, and hooray that the results are normal!Click to expand...

hey flangel, i couldn't help but giggling when i read your post. he he your MIL must have felt as awkward as you did :haha: and very proud of her son soldiers probably :haha::haha:


----------



## aleja

hey ladies, 
feeling crap today. i woke up with the worst cramps and sore boobies and feeling like AF was almost here CD30 dpo 14. just as i was about to shower this morning i had a sudden urge to:test: not sure why - probably to put myself out of my own misery. of course it was BFN. I shouldn't have been surprised - i mean we only BD once during that OV window before i had my meltdown but i was still hopeful i guess. :cry:
no such luck. Now im waiting for that mean AF to arrive. 

ps i am feeling envious of all the thin girls on the thread.:blush: maybe that should be my new resolution for the month ...lose a couple of kgs and feel better. since i hit 33 i think i am going soft around the edges :shipw:


----------



## Coconuts

Morning Aleja, Boo on the witch! I'm sorry hun. It horrible seeing the writing on the wall. BFN depression! Think of that lovely wine to come. 
I've never been one for diets but I've never felt the need to. DH and I eat in a very Italian way, lots of cooking, eating at the table, red wine, olive oil, fruit, veg and meat meat meat and fish. A vegetarian would die in Sardinia, I wouldn't be surprised if the locals here hadn't heard of the concept. We possibly eat too much bread and pasta but neither of us are willing to give that up! We take walks in the evening, occasionally do pilates with a DVD and we walk up and down our stairs a million times a day. 22steps. We're reasonably fit and healthy thanks to this lifestyle. It seems to work for us. 
I'm convinced the secret is eat when you're hungry, stop when you're full. Eat good food in balanced meals, cut out the junk and fizzy crap and do moderate exercise. Easy does it on the alcohol too, lots of fat in that.
Oh and breakfast. It's impossible to loose weight by skipping breakfast. After an all night fast the body needs fuel. Without breakfast the body starts to prepare for starvation mode so when you eat lunch and dinner it stores all the fat it can to make reserves in preparation for the 'famine'. That's what I read anyway. I'm big on breakfast. I usually try and have at least an egg.

A final philosophical though. Happiness comes from the heart. I'll be happier if / when / after..... is usually a never ending prediction that rarely ends in contentedness. Be happy now hun. We love you, soft edges included. :hugs:


----------



## NellieRae

aleja said:


> I shouldn't have been surprised - i mean we only BD once during that OV window before i had my meltdown but i was still hopeful i guess. :cry:
> no such luck. Now im waiting for that mean AF to arrive.
> 
> ps i am feeling envious of all the thin girls on the thread.:blush: maybe that should be my new resolution for the month ...lose a couple of kgs and feel better. since i hit 33 i think i am going soft around the edges :shipw:

So sorry about the BFN, aleja :hugs: no one blames you though for having hope - even if you BD only once during the window, its enough to give you a chance! 

You know, I think the grass is always greener....I am thin and a healthy weight, but most of its below the waist. When I hold other people's babies, I feel bad when they want to nuzzle into a non-existent breast or drop their head onto a bony shoulder and I think......when I'm a mother I'm going to need more padding! Babies like softness!


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> NellieRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flangel813 said:
> 
> 
> I accidentally text my MIL with the results instead of DH. He's been asking me the last few days if I heard from the doc so I wanted to let him know ASAP. :dohh:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh, *flangel*, I'm so sorry. That is horrible and hilarious. At least she already knows, and hooray that the results are normal!Click to expand...
> 
> hey flangel, i couldn't help but giggling when i read your post. he he your MIL must have felt as awkward as you did :haha: and very proud of her son soldiers probably :haha::haha:Click to expand...

OMG! I am so sorry for you. How embaressing.:nope:
I guess you can't help but be open about it at this point. Once a mom finds out, everyone knows. (In my family at least)


----------



## Jazavac

Uhh, let's not get into the weight department.

I am so envious. I envy anyone who can eat all they want and gain nothing, or just a little if they go overboard. I've been overweight all my life, with a nice visit to the obese realm, as well. I've lost a ton in the past three years and now look simply fat, but my weight is still pretty high. My BMI is scary to the point where the doctors won't even believe me when I give them my weight/height ratio or when they measure it themselves. 

I have no idea what I'm made of (lead? :haha:). I'm muscular because I am really active and the level of activity actually requires of my body to support my weight. I'm also healthy (except for this weird unexpected AMH hormone level). I've been on a healthy diet for the past four years (wholegrain, homecooked, fruit, vegetables, very little meat, fish as much as I can here in the US). And I am stuck where I am. I lose width, for instance, yet barely any kilos/pounds are gone. 

If I said how much I weighed and which size I was, pretty much nobody would believe me. :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

NellieRae said:


> When I hold other people's babies, I feel bad when they want to nuzzle into a non-existent breast or drop their head onto a bony shoulder and I think......when I'm a mother I'm going to need more padding! Babies like softness!

I know what you mean NelliRae but you know what, I think a good healthy dose of pregnancy for nine months will take care of that for us, not to mention all that lovely milk, that's got to go somewhere too right? :holly::haha:


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> NellieRae said:
> 
> 
> When I hold other people's babies, I feel bad when they want to nuzzle into a non-existent breast or drop their head onto a bony shoulder and I think......when I'm a mother I'm going to need more padding! Babies like softness!
> 
> I know what you mean NelliRae but you know what, I think a good healthy dose of pregnancy for nine months will take care of that for us, not to mention all that lovely milk, that's got to go somewhere too right? :holly::haha:Click to expand...

TAKE SOME OF MINE!:hugs:


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts said:


> NellieRae said:
> 
> 
> When I hold other people's babies, I feel bad when they want to nuzzle into a non-existent breast or drop their head onto a bony shoulder and I think......when I'm a mother I'm going to need more padding! Babies like softness!
> 
> I know what you mean NelliRae but you know what, I think a good healthy dose of pregnancy for nine months will take care of that for us, not to mention all that lovely milk, that's got to go somewhere too right? :holly::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: We'll see - there is definitely potential! :laugh2: I am hoping I'll be one of those women who grow from an A to a C or....more than that might be too much for my frame :winkwink: But I will take what I can get! But my sister, who is of a simliar build, only went from an A to a B, maybe a small B :dohh: I'll enjoy the fantasy for now, though. 

Thanks, DHime! If I could accept that offer from every friend who has given it over the years, my breasts would be glorious melting pots :haha:


----------



## NellieRae

Jazavac said:


> Uhh, let's not get into the weight department.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm made of (lead? :haha:). I'm muscular because I am really active and the level of activity actually requires of my body to support my weight. I'm also healthy (except for this weird unexpected AMH hormone level). I've been on a healthy diet for the past four years (wholegrain, homecooked, fruit, vegetables, very little meat, fish as much as I can here in the US). And I am stuck where I am. I lose width, for instance, yet barely any kilos/pounds are gone.
> 
> If I said how much I weighed and which size I was, pretty much nobody would believe me. :haha:

If you've been active and eating right for the past 4 years, you're probably healthier than I am, despite my petite build. I've only been on a health kick for a few months. A BMI doesn't seem to make sense for you with that much muscle - you'd need to to do an actual body fat analysis or something. :dohh: Do you feel healthy? Do you think you look unhealthy?


----------



## Jazavac

I don't look healthy if one was to concentrate on my size (14 here, when butt needs to go in, 42/44/46 over in Europe; but not Italian, those sizes are smaller so I wouldn't fit into a 44 :haha: Or even smaller when it comes to the tops).

Otherwise I feel perfectly healthy and am healthy. Just look like a walking rock. : oink:


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
beauty comes in all shapes and sizes so it sounds like we all fit that mould quite well. i will also throw in the cliche of "it's on the inside that matters" - at least that is what i like telling myself when i see some love handles forming. 
i used to be too thin for my height a few years ago but i've padded out a little now. i don't mind too much as i am still within normal weight range. I will need to borrow some :holly: too as i have nothing!!!!
When i was younger yes i was skinny but i wasn't eating much at all, smoking cigarettes and drinking, and exercising like a maniac so i wouldn't call that very healthy either . now i eat healthy but i don't depriving myself either as i LOVE food. Coconuts - Sardinia sounds perfect for me!

AF arrived today so back to CD1. FF was spot on this month she knew exactly when the wretched witchy was arriving. Not sure what i am going to do this month in terms of TTC. Hopefully not stressing too much. I think i will give the SMEP another go and OPK's in secret - i can't afford another DH performance anxiety episode. :haha: 

hey for the ladies that have FF. is there much different between the VIP and basic chart? i noticed my VIP is running out within a few days and now i will have to pay. Do you think it is worth it?? 

PS welcome to gemgem and binksmom :flower::flower: sorry i forgot to say it earlier


----------



## Jazavac

I paid for my VIP membership. I don't know the difference, to be honest, but it just seemed like $16-ish, or whatever it was, wasn't too much for 90 days.

Grrr at your AF, aleja. Maybe this cycle is _the_ cycle, then!


----------



## GeekChic

Coconuts & NellieRae you might notice some 'enhancement' from taking agnus castus/vitex. I'm kind of curvy anyway, but still noticed it's filled them out a bit. 

Going shopping today, trying to keep busy and not obsess over the almost invisible line I think I can see after I poas at 5 am today.


----------



## GeekChic

Scratch that, just wiped and got feint spotting. Not testing again until well into next week as I'm sure now that AF will show up on cue mon-wed. 
I'll probably renew my ff VIP.


----------



## Coconuts

Hi *Aleja*. No no no no no. :af: she just keeps on turning up uninvited. The nerve of that old crone. Maybe she'll take the hint this month and piss off for a year on a round the world cruise or something. I'm trying SMEP this cycle since I've got a whole bunch of OPK's burning a whole in my TTC stash. BONK FEST!
I think with the VIP membership you get the traffic light fertility analyzer and the pregnancy monitor stuff that's under your chart. Possibly CM and CP monitoring are for VIP's only. Here, just found the page where you can compare basic and VIP membership linky 

*Girlblue*!!!!!!! omg omg omg omg can't wait to see what tomorrows POAS brings. I've got everything crossed for you. Stay positive!

*Geekchic*, spotting has been no friend to me this cycle. Damn the spotting. Really takes the wind out of your sails doesn't it. Grrrrrrrrrrr. :hugs:

AFM I'm keeping busy with the mooncup monitoring the flow so I feel active in the bathroom instead of just feeling pissed off and impatient. Had two glasses of wine last night (since as this is Wine Phase) and it felt soooooo good to say f*&#8364;k it and relax. 

Bring on the AC boob job! :haha:


----------



## aleja

thanks ladies yeah i guess $16 isn't much for VIP given i have spent a fortune on other ttc things..

i have been hitting the wine too over these last couple of days. as soon as i knew Aunty Flo was visiting i thought what the hell. 

good luck to those testing soon:dust::dust:

mr storky please be kind to us this month. June babies would be lovely:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Aw aleja that's right! BFP from next cycles might be June bugs! DH was born in Jan and me in Feb so we'd love our baby to have a summer birthday. We hated always having our parties with snow and rain.


----------



## Jazavac

I think my new thermometer, the one I started using this cycle, is actually a piece of s***. I've been struggling to get it to measure anything, pretty much. That's what I get for shopping at CVS, I suppose. I never shop at that pharmacy, but it was the only place that had them the day I was supposed to start temping for this cycle. :/

Every once in a while I use both, just to see how much they could differ and, well, they differ way too much. This morning, the new one measured 96.90, while the old one went with 96.3. I used the new one more time then and entered it's 2nd idea - 97.06.

I wish I could just switch to the old one, but it wouldn't make sense at all this time around.


Still no Ambree? :(


----------



## 1babydreamer

Break out the :wine: the :witch: has FINALLY arrived in full force on CD 37!!!

The huge silver lining is that when she's gone I get to finally start temping/charting and hopefully locating my O date so DH and I can :sex: our way to a :bfp: :happydance:

C'mom Ladies, say it with me... September... THIS is the month!!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm more hoping for August myself! ;)


Good luck to you in September, though!!


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> I don't look healthy if one was to concentrate on my size (14 here, when butt needs to go in, 42/44/46 over in Europe; but not Italian, those sizes are smaller so I wouldn't fit into a 44 :haha: Or even smaller when it comes to the tops).
> 
> Otherwise I feel perfectly healthy and am healthy. Just look like a walking rock. : oink:

dude, we are so the same size.....:happydance:


----------



## flangel813

Not sure what to think about this cycle...less symptoms than usual. The cramping stopped yesterday (I've had it since 3 DPO). Bbs are just big but no soreness which I have gotten the last few months. Well AF is due tomorrow so we'll see. I did manage not to POAS this morning since I did yesterday and it was BFN. 

Here's my chart...looks hopeful but my temp doesn't usually drop until day :witch: arrives so it's not really an indicator either...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/338555


----------



## Trinigal26

So I was able to Bd the day before my peak and my first peak day.. do you think I have a chance.. Both days I had tonnes of EWCM.. Im leaving today for the weekend without hubby and I am suppose to ovulate today.. We tried for almost an hour this morning but he couldn't seal the deal.. FF says I have a good score.. which I always have. I never get a high score. We can never get it.. what do you girls think? Do I still have a chance :(


----------



## GeekChic

Trinigal - as I've been saying to myself through this TWW "it's either worked or it hasn't", if FF gives you a good score, then you must have some chance right. We got a high score and I'm now pretty sure that it hasn't worked this time round, but I am glad to have the bbt chart worked out now to clue me in for another time.

Flangel - your chart does look hopeful, you are >0.5 above your coverline, don't know how that compares to your previous charts, but it looks good to me. I got all excited when I clocked a new high temp yesterday, but I'd had a disturbed night and was off time so it's an open circle and has dropped back today, probably an outlier. Fingers crossed for your test tomorrow, hopefully you'll make it one out of three for us who started this TWW together on the 15th.


----------



## flangel813

Feeling a little depressed, checked CM and there is some brown spotting, not a good sign and cramping is back. Guessing :witch: will be here tomorrow as scheduled.


----------



## Coconuts

*1babydreamer* horray for AF in a weird way. Welcome to wine week and the madness of charting. Don't forget that you're temps will only tell you what has happened. By the time you see O on your chart it's too late. Are you going to be monitoring CP and CM too? Are you really going for it with OPKs aswell or just going with the flow, charting your progress and see what happens? New cycle, new hope :flower: If you're using FF make sure you but a linky in your sig so we can follow along with you.

*flangel813* and *geekchic*. Both of you spotting on 12DPO?! You didn't say Geekchic but I just had a little look at your chart. I hate spotting - burst my bubble too. It's not over until it's really over. Let us know if she arrives :cry: :hugs:

*Trinigal* sounds like you're in with a great chance to me. Don't worry about this morning. FF's verdict of good is exactly that. It a good chance you did all you could. I was following plus1please on youtube and she made 100 video for her TTC blog before she got her BFP. She was really good at BDing around O because she always had an excellent score. Guess what happened on the cycle where she got her BFP, Yep, you guessed it, her score was 'good'. Good can and does result in :spermy: meeting egg. Fingers x'ed this is your month!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
1babydreamer I am going to use your mantra too..SEPTEMBER IS THE MONTH SEPTEMBER IS THE MONTH
we are almost on the same cycle day I am CD2 today. GL on your first official cycle :hugs: you sound like you are ready to beat this AF with all the ttc stuff. hope it goes well. 
I am enjoying :wine: week but i think i will lay off it within the next few days. 

for all you ladies still waiting hang in there..if no AF there is still a change. And Jazavac can you imagine August is your month? no more stupid thermometer, or annoying doctors, or stress GL :hugs:. 

Trinigal i think you and your DH did all you could and then you have to leave it up to the nature gods. i was feeling really angry, sad,guilty that we didn't BD too much at all during OV this month but what can be done? we are not robots and sometimes we need sleep and to rest- my Dh also had a prob closing the deal on OV but it really isnt anyone's fault. It only takes 'one' to catch the egg so hopefully the spermy has done it :flower:

i think Ambree has well and truly disappeared. I hope she is ok


----------



## Jazavac

My chart looks absolutely messed up and I blame that CVS thermometer. It's just impossible that my body would keep such a steady temperature day after day.


----------



## Coconuts

aleja said:


> I am enjoying :wine: week but i think i will lay off it within the next few days.

:rofl: I'm so glad it's catching on. I'm back pedaling now with the wine since wine phase is 80% complete. Really loving the 'phases' this month.



aleja said:


> i think Ambree has well and truly disappeared. I hope she is ok

You know, I think about her a lot because she was just so active here. She didn't mention anything about stepping back for a bit just POOF. I go from thinking that her OH made a surprise visit to thinking there's been a serious accident or she's in jail or something? I wish we had a way to contact her, but the nature of BnB is pretty secretive so even if something had happened, no one would think to let us know. Bleugh, what horrible thoughts. I really hope she's OK. :shrug: 

Have a lovely day ladies.
x


----------



## Coconuts

Jazavac said:


> My chart looks absolutely messed up and I blame that CVS thermometer. It's just impossible that my body would keep such a steady temperature day after day.

Your chart is looking great! I read somewhere that a sawtooth pattern can be caused from sugar. I'm not sure if it was excess sugar or just the fact that you have sugar can cause that up down rocky mountain pattern. Have you changed your diet in any way this past week?

My charts were rather erratic too. Last cycle I started taking my temp from 'down there' and things have been a lot more steady. I think the mouth breathing and sporadic snoring :blush: at night was wildly affecting my temp ranges. 

:flower:


----------



## GeekChic

Well spotted *Coconuts*, still spotting * @13DPO, so AF is definitely on her way, but the irony is I don't have ANY of my usual PMS symptoms, which would score pretty highly on the early pregnancy signs scale, 

Tender breasts (ha, tender like massive rocks that grieve me every time I move)
Aches & pains - every joint in my body swells up and hurts
Tiredness sleeping >12 hrs a day is totally normal
Not forgetting the emotional roller coaster of crazy mood-swings
But this month, thanks in part due to my super-diligence with daily AC, I've seen nothing like it, my bb's are a bit puffed up but neither sore or solid like normal, I had one mini-grump on about Tuesday and I've not had a sofa nap all week. Being pro-active on the forum and filling in FF, seeing it all charted out also helps me keep perspective, although I'm disappointed not to get a BFP, this is really the first cycle we've hit the green zone, and getting that right is only part of the battle, it still has to stick. 

Thinking positive and looking forward to the wine phase - cheers!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Coconuts said:


> *1babydreamer* horray for AF in a weird way. Welcome to wine week and the madness of charting. Don't forget that you're temps will only tell you what has happened. By the time you see O on your chart it's too late. Are you going to be monitoring CP and CM too? Are you really going for it with OPKs aswell or just going with the flow, charting your progress and see what happens? New cycle, new hope :flower: If you're using FF make sure you but a linky in your sig so we can follow along with you.

Yes I'm feeling pretty good about this cycle, other than cramps and backaches from hell! Lol! Thank goodness for the wine! Didn't have any last night but the first night it was lovely :).
I started temping for real and recording on FF and I have a First Response OPK with 20 sticks (that outta cover it ;),) to use when AF is gone. I'm serious this month!! Up till now we've just been NTNP but it is time to get down to business!! :sex:
So hopeful and excited this month. I just hope hubby doesn't have to go away for work on any fertile days. I might be flying home to see my mom at the end of September when I should be testing so fxed till then!

*GeekChic*, I also had really no PMS symptoms before AF came and my cycle was super long for me this month! Once the spotting started and she did come though I was slammed! Cramps that felt like my uterus was falling out and awful backpain! Plus when I was spotting I was seriously grumpy and weepy. Weird how are bodies react each month. I'm only a few months off the pill so I'm hoping my symptoms are just more magnified because of that. Good luck to you and fxed!!

*aleja*, we are cycle buddies!! Yay! I'm on CD 2 today so maybe we will be POAS at the same time! I do feel good about this cycle. Definately thinking positive and I will send baby dust thoughts your way too!

My sister AND my sister in law are both pregant right now so I would love to join them!! They both got pregnant at our wedding, lol! That has to be a good sign right? :winkwink:


----------



## lizzywiz

I know I am coming in late but I would love to join this thread :flower:
I am almost 33, ttc 5+ years, but I have taken breaks because I get a bit crazy about it, and I am definitely getting crazier about it as time goes on.
My baby switch flipped hard when I was 30 and the best way I can describe it is that it felt the same as another physical urge, like being hungry or thirsty or tired. I physically _*crave*_ a baby.
I never saw it coming. I use to say maybe, then I was pretty sure I wanted a family but possibly through adoption, and then one day it changed. I wanted a baby, my baby, in my womb RIGHT [email protected]#! It is hard to walk around and pretend that anything else matters, when really I am totally consumed.
It is impossible to describe to people who havent reached that point, so it is soooo nice to read you posts and know that I am not alone. :hugs:

DPO 4 and trying to keep perspective.


----------



## flangel813

GeekChic said:


> Well spotted *Coconuts*, still spotting * @13DPO, so AF is definitely on her way, but the irony is I don't have ANY of my usual PMS symptoms, which would score pretty highly on the early pregnancy signs scale,
> 
> Tender breasts (ha, tender like massive rocks that grieve me every time I move)
> Aches & pains - every joint in my body swells up and hurts
> Tiredness sleeping >12 hrs a day is totally normal
> Not forgetting the emotional roller coaster of crazy mood-swings
> But this month, thanks in part due to my super-diligence with daily AC, I've seen nothing like it, my bb's are a bit puffed up but neither sore or solid like normal, I had one mini-grump on about Tuesday and I've not had a sofa nap all week. Being pro-active on the forum and filling in FF, seeing it all charted out also helps me keep perspective, although I'm disappointed not to get a BFP, this is really the first cycle we've hit the green zone, and getting that right is only part of the battle, it still has to stick.
> 
> Thinking positive and looking forward to the wine phase - cheers!

Your cycle sounds so much like mine. I don't have my usual symptoms either. I started cramping 3DPO which is usual for me, I usually cramp the first day and only after AF has started. My boobs have not been sore at all, just bigger like usual. I wish :witch: would stop playing games and make up her mind if she is showing up or not.

Just a tiny bit more spotting I just noticed and it is red so I'm sure AF will be here later today or tomorrow. When she gets here, the next step for me is HSG.


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, lizzywiz and welcome!


I also hope Ambree is okay. I am also worried because she was very active here and never said anything about leaving. 

I'm waiting for my afternoon OPK+ today, but we'll see. Temp dropped today below what should be this month's coverline, so I am a bit confused. At the same time, maybe with the new thermometer, Ambree's theory ends up being the right one - maybe I do ovulate AFTER the 13th and FF has been wrong.


----------



## GeekChic

flangel813 said:


> Just a tiny bit more spotting I just noticed and it is red so I'm sure AF will be here later today or tomorrow. When she gets here, the next step for me is HSG.

Yeah I'm much the same CP feels low and the spotting is reddening up, but I've accepted that AF is coming and there is nothing I can do to put her off or hurry her up. Also since I'm on a whole new set of symptoms nothing I feel now can give us a clue either, but like *1babydreamer* said we'll feel it when she turns up

HSG is a bold step, not sure I'm ready for that yet, my friend had one here in the UK and said it was pretty uncomfortable, but this time next month I'll probably be banging on the dr's door, dragging DH along for a SA to boot.


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> I am enjoying :wine: week but i think i will lay off it within the next few days.
> 
> :rofl: I'm so glad it's catching on. I'm back pedaling now with the wine since wine phase is 80% complete. Really loving the 'phases' this month.
> 
> 
> 
> aleja said:
> 
> 
> i think Ambree has well and truly disappeared. I hope she is okClick to expand...
> 
> You know, I think about her a lot because she was just so active here. She didn't mention anything about stepping back for a bit just POOF. I go from thinking that her OH made a surprise visit to thinking there's been a serious accident or she's in jail or something? I wish we had a way to contact her, but the nature of BnB is pretty secretive so even if something had happened, no one would think to let us know. Bleugh, what horrible thoughts. I really hope she's OK. :shrug:
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies.
> xClick to expand...

I sent her an email so let's hope she responds. she's the one who found me and brought me to this thread...


----------



## DHime

lizzywiz said:


> I know I am coming in late but I would love to join this thread :flower:
> I am almost 33, ttc 5+ years, but I have taken breaks because I get a bit crazy about it, and I am definitely getting crazier about it as time goes on.
> My baby switch flipped hard when I was 30 and the best way I can describe it is that it felt the same as another physical urge, like being hungry or thirsty or tired. I physically _*crave*_ a baby.
> I never saw it coming. I use to say maybe, then I was pretty sure I wanted a family but possibly through adoption, and then one day it changed. I wanted a baby, my baby, in my womb RIGHT [email protected]#! It is hard to walk around and pretend that anything else matters, when really I am totally consumed.
> It is impossible to describe to people who havent reached that point, so it is soooo nice to read you posts and know that I am not alone. :hugs:
> 
> DPO 4 and trying to keep perspective.

I understand. Welcome to the group


----------



## Coconuts

*Geekchic* Welcome to wine phase :wine: bottoms up hun. Onward and upwards. Here's *lifts wine glass* to our September :bfp:s Oh, how much AC do you take and are you going to stop or not when you get :bfp:?

*1babydreamer* :ninja: TTC. Go girl. This is the month!

*lizzywizz* :hi: we are cycle buddies. I'm CD4 and feeling really really good about this cycle. Welcome to the thread, it's never late here, this is the thread that just keeps on going! 5 years, wow, you're a super strong lady by the sounds of it. Are those 5 years of NTNP or full on TTC? Have you had any tests or diagnosis? Do you chart? Argh sorry, total interrogation. I'll stop with the Q&A for now. I totally hear you with the switch flipping. It's just like that and the impatience for me is the hardest thing to deal with. I feel so ready too.


lizzywizz said:

> It is hard to walk around and pretend that anything else matters

Ain't that the truth. It's never far from my mind unless I'm teaching (I teach English in Italy) reading a book or watching a film. All other times the desire is there in my consciousness and it's exhausting. People telling me to relax and about it is like saying stop breathing. Just can't do it. Although I feel a lot more eased into it this month and much less obsessive. I'm actually enjoying the ride at the moment.
Great to have a new avatar aboard!

*Jaza* it could be a pre Ov dip? Did you get that +OPK? If not maybe you missed it yesterday and today's the day????? :sex:

*DHime* well done you. Let's hope she responds. Did you send her a BnB email or an email to like yahoo / hotmail etc? Fingers crossed for Ambree everyone!


----------



## Jazavac

I don't think I've missed it - I do my strips mornings and afternoons during the possibly fertile phase and I expect the thing to go positive later today. It was like that both cycles prior to this one and then FF somehow decided to make that same day my O day. If it'll be the same this month, too, then tomorrow AM I will have an OPK plus, too. That's why I'm kind of leaning towards Ambree's theory.


----------



## Coconuts

Good old Ambree. Come on back girl!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *Coconuts*! I'm in a super positive frame of mind and excited about September! My hubby and I just bought our first house and we close next week! Plus I'm starting back at school this week and with that, work and moving... It's gonna be a crazy month!! At least I will have things to distract me from the ttc madness :winkwink:

I just bought some evening primrose oil supplements. Can someone tell me when I should be taking them? I take my pre-natal and calcium supps everyday in the a.m but nothing else.

Welcome *lizzywiz*!! This is a great supportive group :). I totally know what you mean! I was exactly the same way. I always thought I would want children someday. Someday that seemed so far away. And then it HIT me! Wham! I turned 31 and I started to see babies and feel something tugging inside. Then when DH and I got engaged I just knew I couldn't wait to get married and have babies!!! I love my hubby so much and I just want to have a child with him so bad it hurts!!


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi girls,

Welcome to all the newbies! 

I think I am totally wiped out with TTC from last cycle because I am just not into it yet. I haven't temped or done an OPK. I checked my CM, CP. Cervix was still hard and I'm only CD 7 so no Cm yet. I realized I haven't done anything for the past 2 months except TTC. It could be because I am several days away from OV time, or I don't know if its because I am finally on vacation and really relaxed. I was originally NTNP so maybe that mindset is creeping back in. But whatever the case, I'm sure once OV hormones kick in I'll be back in the game. 

But on the upside, I am sticking with my dietary changes this cycle. 
I have cut out caffeine. I am just drinking 10 oz or less of decaf. I also cut out the alcohol for the most part. I am working on the H2O and exercising again. DH and I played our first game in a flag football league today. It's only 7 weeks and if I get BFP I can quit if necessary, but it felt good to get out there.

:dust: to everybody


----------



## Jazavac

And my day 13 is slowly coming to its end... but there is no plus sign on my LH strips. I just got done using the last one for the day, and it was by far the darkest (today), but not dark enough. Maybe it turns as dark as it normally does tomorrow morning. 

We'll see.

I just hope I'll ovulate. On top of other problems, I really don't need anovulatory cycles.


----------



## NellieRae

Welcome *lizzywiz*! Your description of how the biological clock switched on all of a sudden resonates. Also reminded me of Helen Hunt's character in _Then She Found Me_ (I am a Colin Firth fan, though he has done some really strange films!).

*Jaza*, you're chart looks great so far. If you normally ovulate, I'm sure you will. :flower:

*1babydreamer* - congrats on the new house! So happy for you guys starting together in a new home - and having life distract you from ttc for a while. 

I should really be out of the wine phase at this point - but what to do with the rest of my af wine bottle? :winkwink: Also, I just found out the in-laws are going to be here in two weeks :wacko: so I think I need it....

Ambree.....she is the reason I joined this thread, for the most part, too. I have a vivid imagination. Anyone who has a theory re: her disappearance that is not horrible, I'll hang on your word! Like maybe her hard drived crashed and she no longer has a computer - but is completely healthy and happy somewhere.....


----------



## Coconuts

*Girlblue* I cut out caffeine in all forms for 2 weeks then DH bought me some decaf for our cappuccino machine. I was really missing my cappuccinos in the morning. I've had a decaf cappuccino every morning during Wine phase which might become Indulgence Phase. After today, since my phases don't flip over on weekends but every 5 days I'm going to have cappuccinos at the weekend, another reason to look forward to the weekend and keep that cycle moving forwards. It'll be a treat at the end of the next phase.
I also feel really unproductive in these last few months, especially since all we've got to show for all this work are BFNs :cry:
however, I'm feel reeeeeeeeeally really good about this cycle, more relaxed and less frantic. I can totally see why you can't be bothered temping and checking, it just doesn't seem worth it, but I know how frustrated I'd be with myself if I missed O or couldn't pin point O during the 2WW. I'm sure you're right and you'll step things up again when that CM starts changing and those hormones start surging. maybe being a little more relaxed and haphazard is just what you need this cycle. Good luck and feel better girlblue.

*Nellierae* That's it! OH flew in to surprise her, when she saw him she dropped her computer in shock and surprise hense the broken hard drive. They spent the next two weeks locked in the bedroom and now she's whirling up a storm on some preggy thread and just didn't want to 'upset' the TTCers. That must be it!!!!! Any other alternative is too horrible.


----------



## DHime

My Ovulation Chart 
I finally got up the nerve to put this online. 
I missed 1 day when I forgot to temp but so far no O day.
No reply from Ambree yet. I am sure she is okay though


----------



## GeekChic

The :witch: has landed, gah big blank CD1 chart, lets go round again
Better crack on with all the chores and stuff I've neglected in the unproductive TWW 
:laundry: :hangwashing: :iron:


----------



## Coconuts

Boooo *Geekchic*. Nasty AF. I hear you with that blank chart. I do a paper chart by my bed too and I've folded it up like a fan so I only see my 5 day phases one at a time. It helps with blank chart syndrome. I'm almost trying to log my temps on FF without looking at it until CD10. CD1 is the worst. If you drink enough wine maybe you'll see two dots instead of just that one! :wine: Like you said. Round we go again. I'm hoping for a june-bug baby so this is the month!


----------



## Jazavac

Bahh for the witch, GeekChic.


So I guess I somehow missed the plus on my LH strips this month. According to the past two cycles, it was supposed to show up yesterday. It did not - I tested like four or five times, hoping I'd find it, but nope. The line was darker than the previous day, by a lot, but not nearly as dark as it gets when I really am sure it's positive (my tests have always been dark dark dark, clearly darker than the control line). This morning - same thing. Instead of the positive sign, all I got is a darker line than before 13DC.

I'm fairly sure FF will still say the O-day happened yesterday, 13DC, because of the temp spike. We'll see in two days. I guess we'll keep the bedroom activities rolling for a few more days, just to be sure to cover everything up to day 16 or so, in case Ambree really was right.

Either way, I might be entering 2WW right now and I feel nothing about it. I'm neither hopeful nor pessimistic. At least for now.


----------



## GirlBlue

*Geekchic*, sorry AF got you but it seems like you have a great attitude!
I'm so behind on life with all the TTC stuff. I stop doing anything during the TWW. I suck. 

*Coconuts*, I'm glad you're feeling good about your cycle. That's awesome. I hope to stay in a zen place this go round. And you're right. Once the TWW hits I probably will be worried if I don't. I think I will start using OPK's on the 1st. One thing I have discovered is that I cannot chew gum and walk at the same time (lol). So, I hope since school is starting back I think I'll be so focused on that that I won't be thinking about the TWW as much.

*Jazavac* hope you get that sign that you've OV. Fx'd for you!

So I just found out we will have company during the OV window :(. This is totally going to be hilarious. We'll see how it goes. 

:dust: to everybody


----------



## Jazavac

GirlBlue, we had company for six weeks (my sister and her boyfriend were here almost all summer). It was... interesting, in terms of TTC activities. Otherwise it was, of course, loads of fun.

School started for me last week, but it's not doing much in terms of focusing or not focusing on this fertility business. [iTaking charge of your fertility[/i], or whatever the book's name is, came in the mail on Sunday so I've been slowly reading it. So far, it's not really said anything new, but hey, it was on sale so I got it. I lose. :haha:

What gets me the most is the fact that I don't have the patience, normally, to focus on things I'm not good at, or that success is not guaranteed at least somewhere in the future. So two and a half months in, but without a plus and with a shitty prognosis kind of thing, I kind of feel like I shouldn't really put too much effort into it anymore.

It's probably not the right way to feel about it, but it's hard to go against who and what you really are!


----------



## babywish77

Hi,
Im also new here 
Im coming up to 34 and all of my friends and cousins have got babies..most of them have 2 or 3!! lol So I do feel a little left behind, but I know that Iam ready now.
I tried for 6 years with my ex and it just didnt happen (even with treatment) but I look back and think that was a blessing now!
Im now happily married and the time feels right...Im staying positive and believe that 2011 is my year!! Good luck to everyone!! :)


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck to you as well and welcome to this thread, too!

There's a bunch of us ladies in our 30s here! :)


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Hi babywish. Welcome along. So glad that you met your Mr Perfect at last. How long have you guys been TTC? Doing anything special?
:dust:


----------



## DHime

babywish77 said:


> Hi,
> Im also new here
> Im coming up to 34 and all of my friends and cousins have got babies..most of them have 2 or 3!! lol So I do feel a little left behind, but I know that Iam ready now.
> I tried for 6 years with my ex and it just didnt happen (even with treatment) but I look back and think that was a blessing now!
> Im now happily married and the time feels right...Im staying positive and believe that 2011 is my year!! Good luck to everyone!! :)

Welcome!
I know what you mean. I was adamant about not wanting kids when I was with my ex. Of course he got me PG 4 times. (none made it past 9 weeks) I know that it was because I was under so much stress and fought with anorexia. 
Now I am with my new hubbie and I actually want to do this. Unless it is one of my "what the "hello" am I getting myself into here" moments. Those are rare though and normally follow a childbirth video. You should not be allowed to watch that stuff till you are already pg.

Glad you found the right man finally!


----------



## 1babydreamer

NellieRae said:


> Welcome *lizzywiz*! Your description of how the biological clock switched on all of a sudden resonates. Also reminded me of Helen Hunt's character in _Then She Found Me_ (I am a Colin Firth fan, though he has done some really strange films!).
> 
> *1babydreamer* - congrats on the new house! So happy for you guys starting together in a new home - and having life distract you from ttc for a while.
> 
> I should really be out of the wine phase at this point - but what to do with the rest of my af wine bottle? :winkwink: Also, I just found out the in-laws are going to be here in two weeks :wacko: so I think I need it....

Thanks *NellieRae*!! and lol @ the wine phase! I never finish the bottle but maybe that is my problem :winkwink:. I could definately use the distraction this month but I am worried the stress of school, work and moving will wreak havoc on my already wonky cycles. Hmmm... Must do some chanting/meditating and yoga to stay stress free ;)... Or maybe just work all the way through that wine!


----------



## lizzywiz

*Coconuts* Are those 5 years of NTNP or full on TTC? Have you had any tests or diagnosis? Do you chart?
- 5 years of TTC but with some breaks here and there to maintain sanity. I was diagnosed with PCOS as a teen, but my only symptoms are polycystic ovaries and irregular ovulation. I use to chart but now I am using the CBFM to keep things a little less psycho. It is so easy and straight forward, although I temp around O time to verify whatever the CBFM said, just in case.

I dont mind the interrogation :D I probably need to make a signature.

I am loving everyones positive attitudes about this month! I needed an injection of hope and you girls gave me one:hugs:


----------



## GeekChic

Coconuts said:


> *Geekchic* Welcome to wine phase :wine: bottoms up hun. Onward and upwards. Here's *lifts wine glass* to our September :bfp:s Oh, how much AC do you take and are you going to stop or not when you get :bfp:?

Went slightly overboard on the drinkies last night with DH at a rugby club social :drunk: and hence CD1 has slid past v.quietly ... shhh

Only just spotted the question, re AC, I take one 20mg concentrated extract (Ze440) tablet from healthspan per day. As I've said before, I got them for my PMS, I trawled the scientific literature looking for evidence and this extract had positive results from a clinical trial in the BMJ.


----------



## flangel813

:witch: showed up last night as expected. Made my appt for HSG today which was a total pain. Turns out the place my DH went to for his SA doesn't take my HMO insurance for HSGs. Had to call the doc's office, leave message, missed the call back and her assistant just told me to call the hospital to make an appt.

Really? Doesn't give me info on where to call in the hospital or anything...thankfully the hospital folks were nice and got me trasferred to radiology and got my appt set for next Tuesday at 8am. I was so done with this by this time that I blindly agreed to the 8am time...note I am not a morning person...at all. And we have to be there 1/2hr before the procedure. DH was so understanding, he is not a morning person either. He really reminds me every day why I love him so much!

Thank you to you ladies as well for being here and listening to me vent. Y'all have really helped me deal with the ticking clock.


----------



## italianqtpie

oh I'm so glad to see this thread! I will be 35 THIS FRIDAY and have always known I wanted to be a mommy, but put my career first in my 20's and met my DH when I was 30 and married at 32 and spent the last two years traveling and having fun!

This is my first month ever TTC and i'm nervous!


----------



## Jazavac

flangel, good luck with your procedure! 

italianqtpie, welcome to the thread! I hope you'll like it here. Happy birthday in advance! :)


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies:hi: i feel like i have missed lots of action over the last few days. 

Welcome to all the newbies. Hope you have a long stay :flower:

i have to admit i haven't been too focused on ttc over the last few days . i am CD4 and AF is almost gone. I will probably start the SMEP on day 10 again (or 12 in case we 'peak' too early !!)

Instead i have been frantically planning a Christmas holiday and it is booked!!!! we are going to Hawaii for 3 weeks..:happydance::happydance: i am so excited i cannot wait. Our plans of going to NY fell through due to $$$$$ oh well i don't mind now...a beach holiday is not a bad second option:haha: 
It has really taken my mind of ttc for at least the time being. I am just as committed to the cause but i guess it also makes me realise that my life can't just stop because of NO BFP. I would be soooooo happy if i am PG in Hawaii but i guess if it hasn't happened then at least its time away just enjoying ourselves. 

GL to everyone. I notice I have a few cycle buddies this month. sorry to the girls that got the dreaded AF in the last few days. it really does suck (and I think this is partly the reason I decided to refocus my energy to holiday bookings instead)
1babydreamer yes it looks like we will be POAS together. last month i started the obsession at day 10 and got +OPK at day 16. what are you going to do?

Jaz - GL in the 2ww:happydance:

No word from Ambree. Lets hope it is a surprise Mr Perfect visit. I am sure she will return to us when she is ready


----------



## Jazavac

Ooo, that holiday sounds awesome! 


Let's make a new list, just to make it all easier here. We have so many new faces! :happydance:

We'll use August 30th, just so we're all on the same page.


Jazavac - CD 15 (waiting for FF and/or OPKs to say something about O)


(Just quote the names or copypaste them, or something. I promise I'll sort them once we're all done. :))


----------



## 1babydreamer

*aleja*, not sure when I will O this cycle since last cycle was 37 days!! Longest one I've ever had. The two cycles before that were 31 days exactly. I've just started temping/charting this cycle and will be checking CM too. I'm on CD 3 now and I've bought a big box of OPK sticks (20) so that I won't miss my O this time ;). 
This is the month!!!


----------



## Jazavac

August 30:
Jazavac - CD 15 (waiting for FF and/or OPKs to say something about O)
1babydreamer - CD 3


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: *Italianqtpie* Welcome to the thread. It just keeps on going? Good luck this month and keep us informed! Good luck girl.

*Flangel813*, I'm sorry she showed. Join me in a September BFP!


----------



## Coconuts

August 30:
Jazavac - CD 15 (waiting for FF and/or OPKs to say something about O)
1babydreamer - CD 3
Coconuts - CD 6 (Detox Phase - OPKs and SMEP to come. Taking AC this cycle.)


----------



## aleja

Hey jazavac thanks for offering to do a new list :hugs:

yes September is the month!

Aleja - CD4 (SMEP and OPK's to come) testing 21st Sept


----------



## aleja

1babydreamer said:


> *aleja*, not sure when I will O this cycle since last cycle was 37 days!! Longest one I've ever had. The two cycles before that were 31 days exactly. I've just started temping/charting this cycle and will be checking CM too. I'm on CD 3 now and I've bought a big box of OPK sticks (20) so that I won't miss my O this time ;).
> This is the month!!!

my cycles have been funny too over the last few months. i think the pill made them longer. they range between 30-39 but i've noticed my last 2 cycles were 31 days with herbs (including AC) so maybe that will be what it becomes. It's great you are being proactive with the temping etc. this month i got a +OPK at CD16 so i think i will start POAS about day 10 or 11 again. 

GL:hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Ladies,

I was hoping you may be able to help me...

I have just had a 30 day cycle and so that made me sit down and look back over my cycle length for the last year as I mark it on my phone calender. It turns out my cycle ranges from 27-31 with even 1 25 day cycle in there?? How will I ever get pregnant if I don't know what length cycle I will have on a monthly basis? Should we just dtd every other day and we are sure to catch the egg or should I start temping too to try and see from that when I ov?
Do you think I should go and see the doctor now for an evaluation?

Thanks for reading and I appreciate any ideas!


----------



## aleja

hi gemgem i am on CD4 too!

i am in the same boat my cycles are never the same and longer than yours - ranging from 30-39 days and i was also stressing out about when i actually OV.

A lot of the ladies temp to see when they ovulate. I am just using the OPK sticks. Once you get a positive reading it is predicted that u will ovulate within the next 24-36 hrs. They seem to work for me (some other ladies find them unreliable). I start using them about CD10
Fertility friend can also help you track your cycle and predicts the fertile window. You may also be able to tell its happening if you start getting creamy or wet CM. 
Hope this helps. some of the others have more technical info than me though:flower:


----------



## anniepie

Hi Gemgem77

Do you temp and chart at all? I can highly recomend the book "taking charge of your fertility". My cycles range from 26 days to 33 days (usually 30-33), but I know when I'm fertile by tracking my CM and I know when I've O'd because of my temp shift.

If you can't be bothered with the faf of all that, you could always try using OPKs.

It's great if you can DTD every other day...but I know we just find it hard to have the time/energy to do this.

AFM... I'm about to O in the next day or so...and will then be entering my first official TWW... keep your fingers crossed for me :D


----------



## gemgem77

Hi anniepie,

Thanks so much you have made me feel better about it already!
I have a thermometer ready to go, should I start tracking as soon as AF finishes?
Your right as much as I like to think we will dtd every other day that may be a bit ambitious :wacko:
So you think if I chart my temp I will be able too see when I ov? I am pretty certain I do ov as had cramps on 17th of this month and then AF cam on the 30th which ties in with it coming 14days after ov. Sorry I'm rambling lol just want a BFP so bad and keep imagining theres all sorts of problems with me!!!


----------



## gemgem77

aleja said:


> hi gemgem i am on CD4 too!
> 
> i am in the same boat my cycles are never the same and longer than yours - ranging from 30-39 days and i was also stressing out about when i actually OV.
> 
> A lot of the ladies temp to see when they ovulate. I am just using the OPK sticks. Once you get a positive reading it is predicted that u will ovulate within the next 24-36 hrs. They seem to work for me (some other ladies find them unreliable). I start using them about CD10
> Fertility friend can also help you track your cycle and predicts the fertile window. You may also be able to tell its happening if you start getting creamy or wet CM.
> Hope this helps. some of the others have more technical info than me though:flower:

Hey Aleja,

Sorry I only just saw your reply!
I was going to ask about the tickers. I only got AF today so need to change my ticker don't I? As had it set up for a 28day cycle. How do you have a ticker if cycles are different ever month?
I think I will try OPK's can't hurt to give them a try can it!


----------



## italianqtpie

Jazavac said:


> italianqtpie, welcome to the thread! I hope you'll like it here. Happy birthday in advance! :)

Thank you so much! GL to you this month :):happydance:



aleja said:


> Hi ladies:hi: i feel like i have missed lots of action over the last few days.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies. Hope you have a long stay :flower:
> 
> i have to admit i haven't been too focused on ttc over the last few days . i am CD4 and AF is almost gone. I will probably start the SMEP on day 10 again (or 12 in case we 'peak' too early !!)
> 
> Instead i have been frantically planning a Christmas holiday and it is booked!!!! we are going to Hawaii for 3 weeks..:happydance::happydance: i am so excited i cannot wait. Our plans of going to NY fell through due to $$$$$ oh well i don't mind now...a beach holiday is not a bad second option:haha:
> It has really taken my mind of ttc for at least the time being. I am just as committed to the cause but i guess it also makes me realise that my life can't just stop because of NO BFP. I would be soooooo happy if i am PG in Hawaii but i guess if it hasn't happened then at least its time away just enjoying ourselves.
> 
> GL to everyone. I notice I have a few cycle buddies this month. sorry to the girls that got the dreaded AF in the last few days. it really does suck (and I think this is partly the reason I decided to refocus my energy to holiday bookings instead)
> 1babydreamer yes it looks like we will be POAS together. last month i started the obsession at day 10 and got +OPK at day 16. what are you going to do?

So jealous about Hawaii!! How fun to look forward to! 



1babydreamer said:


> *aleja*, not sure when I will O this cycle since last cycle was 37 days!! Longest one I've ever had. The two cycles before that were 31 days exactly. I've just started temping/charting this cycle and will be checking CM too. I'm on CD 3 now and I've bought a big box of OPK sticks (20) so that I won't miss my O this time ;).
> This is the month!!!

Good Luck!



Coconuts said:


> :hi: *Italianqtpie* Welcome to the thread. It just keeps on going? Good luck this month and keep us informed! Good luck girl.

Thanks!

August 30:
Jazavac - CD 15 (waiting for FF and/or OPKs to say something about O)
1babydreamer - CD 3
Coconuts - CD 6 (Detox Phase - OPKs and SMEP to come. Taking AC this cycle.)
Aleja - CD4 (SMEP and OPK's to come) testing 21st Sept
Italianqtpie-1dpo- *will probably start to test like a lunatic like....tomorrow? (kidding!!! kinda.) ;)


----------



## anniepie

gemgem77 said:


> Hi anniepie,
> 
> Thanks so much you have made me feel better about it already!
> I have a thermometer ready to go, should I start tracking as soon as AF finishes?
> Your right as much as I like to think we will dtd every other day that may be a bit ambitious :wacko:
> So you think if I chart my temp I will be able too see when I ov? I am pretty certain I do ov as had cramps on 17th of this month and then AF cam on the 30th which ties in with it coming 14days after ov. Sorry I'm rambling lol just want a BFP so bad and keep imagining theres all sorts of problems with me!!!

Hey

I've learned so much about myself by temping and charting (and reading my 'bible'!!). Temping alone will only tell you that you have O'd (ie, it's too late wrt TTC), but if you track your CM you can understand when your fertile window is. I think it is good to temp, though, at least a few times, cos then you know that you definitely are ovulating... 

I know from charting that my LP is 10 days long (this doesn't change), therefore, as my cycles vary in length, I know I have O'd anywhere between cd16 and cd23... By tracking my EWCM I know when I'm coming up to ovulation, and therefore I know when we need to BD...

I'm currently on cd19, and have had EWCM since Sunday, so know I'm fertile, so OH and I are making the effort to BD. I'll also know from temping exactly when AF is due (10 days after O), and therefore when to test...

Happy to answer any questions about temping and charting you may have. Highly recommend Fertility Friend to chart, and they also have a pretty good tutorial...


----------



## anniepie

gemgem77 said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> hi gemgem i am on CD4 too!
> 
> i am in the same boat my cycles are never the same and longer than yours - ranging from 30-39 days and i was also stressing out about when i actually OV.
> 
> A lot of the ladies temp to see when they ovulate. I am just using the OPK sticks. Once you get a positive reading it is predicted that u will ovulate within the next 24-36 hrs. They seem to work for me (some other ladies find them unreliable). I start using them about CD10
> Fertility friend can also help you track your cycle and predicts the fertile window. You may also be able to tell its happening if you start getting creamy or wet CM.
> Hope this helps. some of the others have more technical info than me though:flower:
> 
> Hey Aleja,
> 
> Sorry I only just saw your reply!
> I was going to ask about the tickers. I only got AF today so need to change my ticker don't I? As had it set up for a 28day cycle. How do you have a ticker if cycles are different ever month?
> I think I will try OPK's can't hurt to give them a try can it!Click to expand...

Meant to say also, you can track from cd1 (ie when AF starts), but doesn't matter if you're at the tail end- just start tracking now too. Use FF to track, and that way you can also add a ticker which really ties in with your cycle even if it changes from month to month (like mine)


----------



## italianqtpie

anniepie said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi anniepie,
> 
> Thanks so much you have made me feel better about it already!
> I have a thermometer ready to go, should I start tracking as soon as AF finishes?
> Your right as much as I like to think we will dtd every other day that may be a bit ambitious :wacko:
> So you think if I chart my temp I will be able too see when I ov? I am pretty certain I do ov as had cramps on 17th of this month and then AF cam on the 30th which ties in with it coming 14days after ov. Sorry I'm rambling lol just want a BFP so bad and keep imagining theres all sorts of problems with me!!!
> 
> Hey
> 
> I've learned so much about myself by temping and charting (and reading my 'bible'!!). Temping alone will only tell you that you have O'd (ie, it's too late wrt TTC), but if you track your CM you can understand when your fertile window is. I think it is good to temp, though, at least a few times, cos then you know that you definitely are ovulating...
> 
> I know from charting that my LP is 10 days long (this doesn't change), therefore, as my cycles vary in length, I know I have O'd anywhere between cd16 and cd23... By tracking my EWCM I know when I'm coming up to ovulation, and therefore I know when we need to BD...
> 
> I'm currently on cd19, and have had EWCM since Sunday, so know I'm fertile, so OH and I are making the effort to BD. I'll also know from temping exactly when AF is due (10 days after O), and therefore when to test...
> 
> Happy to answer any questions about temping and charting you may have. Highly recommend Fertility Friend to chart, and they also have a pretty good tutorial...Click to expand...

I have had pretty intense ovulation pain since I was 21. That year I thought I had Appendicitis and found out it was ovulation pain. It's been every.single.month on my right side (the pain). 

This month was wacky! I finally had this pain on CD15 (last night around 10pm) right after DTD...and my temp spiked today...so I hope we timed this month right. I'm just so scared that my body is starting to do different things and with my LP so small, i'm just scared :(

I started baby aspirin a few weeks ago and have some progesterone cream to start rubbing tomorrow to try and lengthen that lp a bit.


----------



## anniepie

Italianqtpie...what is your LP length? Apparently taking vit B complex can help lengthen it...I started taking it this month. Mine in theory should be long enough- it's 10 days. They say it can take a few months for it to kick in though...


----------



## italianqtpie

anniepie said:


> Italianqtpie...what is your LP length? Apparently taking vit B complex can help lengthen it...I started taking it this month. Mine in theory should be long enough- it's 10 days. They say it can take a few months for it to kick in though...

Hi Anniepie!

This is our first month TTC and last month was the first month I ever temp'd and it happened to be a wacky month.

My average cycle is 26.8 days. (I have been tracking that since 2004) and I am pretty 'on point' with my ovulation pain at cd 13-15, so I suppose that means my avg lp is 11-13 days. However, last month it was 9! I freaked out but I went on BCP for one month in June due to vacations and haven't been on that for many years so I hope it was a fluke.

I did buy B6...when should I start to take it or is it too late this cycle?

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## gemgem77

anniepie said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi anniepie,
> 
> Thanks so much you have made me feel better about it already!
> I have a thermometer ready to go, should I start tracking as soon as AF finishes?
> Your right as much as I like to think we will dtd every other day that may be a bit ambitious :wacko:
> So you think if I chart my temp I will be able too see when I ov? I am pretty certain I do ov as had cramps on 17th of this month and then AF cam on the 30th which ties in with it coming 14days after ov. Sorry I'm rambling lol just want a BFP so bad and keep imagining theres all sorts of problems with me!!!
> 
> Hey
> 
> I've learned so much about myself by temping and charting (and reading my 'bible'!!). Temping alone will only tell you that you have O'd (ie, it's too late wrt TTC), but if you track your CM you can understand when your fertile window is. I think it is good to temp, though, at least a few times, cos then you know that you definitely are ovulating...
> 
> I know from charting that my LP is 10 days long (this doesn't change), therefore, as my cycles vary in length, I know I have O'd anywhere between cd16 and cd23... By tracking my EWCM I know when I'm coming up to ovulation, and therefore I know when we need to BD...
> 
> I'm currently on cd19, and have had EWCM since Sunday, so know I'm fertile, so OH and I are making the effort to BD. I'll also know from temping exactly when AF is due (10 days after O), and therefore when to test...
> 
> Happy to answer any questions about temping and charting you may have. Highly recommend Fertility Friend to chart, and they also have a pretty good tutorial...Click to expand...

How the hell do you monitor cm?!!! Like I imagine I suppose!!
I will have to get that book if you think it's good!


----------



## italianqtpie

GemGem...may I ask Kent? Ohio?? or UK?? Cause if it's Kent, Ohio USA we're neighbors! LOL


----------



## gemgem77

italianqtpie said:


> GemGem...may I ask Kent? Ohio?? or UK?? Cause if it's Kent, Ohio USA we're neighbors! LOL

Hey italianqtpie no it's Kent, UK!!


----------



## gemgem77

anniepie said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aleja said:
> 
> 
> hi gemgem i am on CD4 too!
> 
> i am in the same boat my cycles are never the same and longer than yours - ranging from 30-39 days and i was also stressing out about when i actually OV.
> 
> A lot of the ladies temp to see when they ovulate. I am just using the OPK sticks. Once you get a positive reading it is predicted that u will ovulate within the next 24-36 hrs. They seem to work for me (some other ladies find them unreliable). I start using them about CD10
> Fertility friend can also help you track your cycle and predicts the fertile window. You may also be able to tell its happening if you start getting creamy or wet CM.
> Hope this helps. some of the others have more technical info than me though:flower:
> 
> Hey Aleja,
> 
> Sorry I only just saw your reply!
> I was going to ask about the tickers. I only got AF today so need to change my ticker don't I? As had it set up for a 28day cycle. How do you have a ticker if cycles are different ever month?
> I think I will try OPK's can't hurt to give them a try can it!Click to expand...
> 
> Meant to say also, you can track from cd1 (ie when AF starts), but doesn't matter if you're at the tail end- just start tracking now too. Use FF to track, and that way you can also add a ticker which really ties in with your cycle even if it changes from month to month (like mine)Click to expand...

Thanks for this, I will start tomorrow morning then!! :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

gemgem77 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aleja said:
> 
> 
> hi gemgem i am on CD4 too!
> 
> i am in the same boat my cycles are never the same and longer than yours - ranging from 30-39 days and i was also stressing out about when i actually OV.
> 
> A lot of the ladies temp to see when they ovulate. I am just using the OPK sticks. Once you get a positive reading it is predicted that u will ovulate within the next 24-36 hrs. They seem to work for me (some other ladies find them unreliable). I start using them about CD10
> Fertility friend can also help you track your cycle and predicts the fertile window. You may also be able to tell its happening if you start getting creamy or wet CM.
> Hope this helps. some of the others have more technical info than me though:flower:
> 
> Hey Aleja,
> 
> Sorry I only just saw your reply!
> I was going to ask about the tickers. I only got AF today so need to change my ticker don't I? As had it set up for a 28day cycle. How do you have a ticker if cycles are different ever month?
> I think I will try OPK's can't hurt to give them a try can it!Click to expand...
> 
> Meant to say also, you can track from cd1 (ie when AF starts), but doesn't matter if you're at the tail end- just start tracking now too. Use FF to track, and that way you can also add a ticker which really ties in with your cycle even if it changes from month to month (like mine)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for this, I will start tomorrow morning then!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Fab :D

I highly recomment taking a look at Fertility Friend- look over their tutorials- doesn't take long... gives all the basic info you read in TCOYF


----------



## anniepie

gemgem77 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi anniepie,
> 
> Thanks so much you have made me feel better about it already!
> I have a thermometer ready to go, should I start tracking as soon as AF finishes?
> Your right as much as I like to think we will dtd every other day that may be a bit ambitious :wacko:
> So you think if I chart my temp I will be able too see when I ov? I am pretty certain I do ov as had cramps on 17th of this month and then AF cam on the 30th which ties in with it coming 14days after ov. Sorry I'm rambling lol just want a BFP so bad and keep imagining theres all sorts of problems with me!!!
> 
> Hey
> 
> I've learned so much about myself by temping and charting (and reading my 'bible'!!). Temping alone will only tell you that you have O'd (ie, it's too late wrt TTC), but if you track your CM you can understand when your fertile window is. I think it is good to temp, though, at least a few times, cos then you know that you definitely are ovulating...
> 
> I know from charting that my LP is 10 days long (this doesn't change), therefore, as my cycles vary in length, I know I have O'd anywhere between cd16 and cd23... By tracking my EWCM I know when I'm coming up to ovulation, and therefore I know when we need to BD...
> 
> I'm currently on cd19, and have had EWCM since Sunday, so know I'm fertile, so OH and I are making the effort to BD. I'll also know from temping exactly when AF is due (10 days after O), and therefore when to test...
> 
> Happy to answer any questions about temping and charting you may have. Highly recommend Fertility Friend to chart, and they also have a pretty good tutorial...Click to expand...
> 
> How the hell do you monitor cm?!!! Like I imagine I suppose!!
> I will have to get that book if you think it's good!Click to expand...

Ermmm...yah, you can either check by going up there and getting some down...or you can check when you wipe...I guess it's probably more accurate to go up there...but tbh, it's normally sufficient for me to wipe. I check occasionally by going hunting. In case you don't know, EWCM is the stretchy clear-ish stuff (like raw egg white!)- they say you should be able to strech it between your fingers by an inch or so...


----------



## anniepie

italianqtpie said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Italianqtpie...what is your LP length? Apparently taking vit B complex can help lengthen it...I started taking it this month. Mine in theory should be long enough- it's 10 days. They say it can take a few months for it to kick in though...
> 
> Hi Anniepie!
> 
> This is our first month TTC and last month was the first month I ever temp'd and it happened to be a wacky month.
> 
> My average cycle is 26.8 days. (I have been tracking that since 2004) and I am pretty 'on point' with my ovulation pain at cd 13-15, so I suppose that means my avg lp is 11-13 days. However, last month it was 9! I freaked out but I went on BCP for one month in June due to vacations and haven't been on that for many years so I hope it was a fluke.
> 
> I did buy B6...when should I start to take it or is it too late this cycle?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!Click to expand...


Normally your LP won't change in lenght (max of 2 days) and it's your FP that changes in length... but I know there are always exceptions to rules!

I think you can start to take B vits at any point in your cycle.... I started taking in the middle of mine...it might not kick in for a few months anyway...


----------



## italianqtpie

anniepie said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Italianqtpie...what is your LP length? Apparently taking vit B complex can help lengthen it...I started taking it this month. Mine in theory should be long enough- it's 10 days. They say it can take a few months for it to kick in though...
> 
> Hi Anniepie!
> 
> This is our first month TTC and last month was the first month I ever temp'd and it happened to be a wacky month.
> 
> My average cycle is 26.8 days. (I have been tracking that since 2004) and I am pretty 'on point' with my ovulation pain at cd 13-15, so I suppose that means my avg lp is 11-13 days. However, last month it was 9! I freaked out but I went on BCP for one month in June due to vacations and haven't been on that for many years so I hope it was a fluke.
> 
> I did buy B6...when should I start to take it or is it too late this cycle?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally your LP won't change in lenght (max of 2 days) and it's your FP that changes in length... but I know there are always exceptions to rules!
> 
> I think you can start to take B vits at any point in your cycle.... I started taking in the middle of mine...it might not kick in for a few months anyway...Click to expand...

Thank you! this makes sense then...since I o'd a little later than I normally suspected so I assume my period should arrive about 10 days from now. We'll see. I am a charting queen now! :)


----------



## Jazavac

Oof. Question.

I take my temp at 6:30, the way it's supposed to be done - before I do anything else. And then today, someone came knocking at our door at 6 so it woke me up, scared the s*** out of me. I even had to go out and move my car (long story). I then went back to bed and kind of napped for about 25 minutes. I took the temp at 6:30, but what do I do with it? Put it on the chart as discarded?

It made me really angry because it was really important to have the accurate one today. Well, now I assume I don't... :(

I also think I am absolutely incapable of figuring out my cervix and CM reliably. Especially the latter, with all the sex that happens during the fertile window. Cervix I only think I can find and assess. 

Anyway, yeah, what to do about today's temp? I left it there as a discarded one. It's probably too stupid to link it, right? :/


----------



## Jazavac

Jazavac - CD 15 (waiting for FF and/or OPKs to say something about O)
1babydreamer - CD 3
Coconuts - CD 6 (Detox Phase - OPKs and SMEP to come. Taking AC this cycle.)
Aleja - CD4 (SMEP and OPK's to come) testing 21st Sept
talianqtpie-1dpo- *will probably start to test like a lunatic like....tomorrow? (kidding!!! kinda.)


----------



## flangel813

Just out of curiosity...does everyone get EWCM every month? I seem to only get it about every other month...or at least when I notice it. 7 more days until HSG. My doc had told me before the rate of pregnancy is higher after an HSG, I'm hoping that is the case for me. :)


----------



## anniepie

Jazavac- I'm afraid I think you're gonna have to discard the temp. How did it look compared to what you'd expect?

flangel813- Some months I don't get a huge amount of EWCM and it can be hard to spot...I've been taking EPO religiously this last month as it's meant to help, and I have had heaps this month...


----------



## Jazavac

What's EPO?

The temp looked good, it's on FF (link in my signature), but it's been discarded. 

I can't really figure out my CM at all. I mean, how am I supposed to tell what is what during the fertile window, if you know what I mean? I know for sure when I have loads of creamy stuff during luteal phase.


----------



## lizzywiz

Add me to the list:
lizzywiz- 6 dpo (still dying to POAS too early, even after 5 years!)
Thanks, Jazavac! (boo about today&#8217;s temp, sorry :-()
For GemGem and other ladies wondering about monitoring their cycle, I second Annipie&#8217;s rec of &#8220;Taking Charge of Your Fertility&#8221;. It will answer ALL of your questions, sometimes with pictures, ew. It is such a great resource and I have done it all, but unfortunately I just don&#8217;t O regularly. I don&#8217;t chart often anymore. I am using CBFM and backing it up by temping during possible O time and it has been very consistent with my charting history.
If you think charting fits you and you are really on fire to nail down your cycle, you may wanna try vaginal temping. It is less affected by random changes than oral temp (like did you sleep with mouth open or closed, is your room colder or warmer than normal, etc.). It isn&#8217;t necessary to do it vaginally but your temps will be more consistent that way.Just gotta make sure to sterilize the thermometer each time.
Don&#8217;t get too hung up on cervical mucus as it can also change randomly, although it is very good to know basically how your specific CM changes throughout a cycle. 
Oh, and something *important* I learned the hard way: do not check your cervical position in the TWW. Unless you scrub up like a doctor, you risk introducing bacteria/germs/whatever to your uterus before the potential baby is sealed up tight. And an inflamed uterus can&#8217;t support implantation.
Geez, I wrote quite a lecture- hope it doesn&#8217;t sound snotty or know it all.:blush:


----------



## Jazavac

I've read like one chapter of the book. I wish I had more time. It's on my nightstand, but by the time I get there, I pretty much only sleep.

Also, this month has just been annoying with all the TTC stuff. I hope sex will be fun again.. sometime. It's an annoying chore right now.

[/rant]


----------



## lizzywiz

Anniepie- EPO worked for me, too!
Right away the first month I started using it I went from almost nada EWCM to quite a bit.


----------



## NellieRae

I have missed quite a bit this last couple of days! *Aleja*, I too have been not so focused on ttc at the moment. I don't have a wonderful Hawaii vacation to claim (so exciting!) either. I just have a either a peace about it or ambivalence! 

*Jaza*, you will have to discard that temp :( But ff seems pretty good at making sense out of less than perfect data. You'll still be able to see O, I guess you might just have to wait an extra day IF you did in fact O already. 

The list was fun :thumbup:



Jazavac said:


> Jazavac - CD 15 (waiting for FF and/or OPKs to say something about O)
> 1babydreamer - CD 3
> Coconuts - CD 6 (Detox Phase - OPKs and SMEP to come. Taking AC this cycle.)
> Aleja - CD4 (SMEP and OPK's to come) testing 21st Sept
> talianqtpie-1dpo- *will probably start to test like a lunatic like....tomorrow? (kidding!!! kinda.)

NellieRae - Cycle day 12 (EWCM, poas, and BD fest!)


----------



## lizzywiz

EPO = Evening Primrose Oil
used between CD1 - ovulation to increase EWCM


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, I could try that, then, I suppose. I was holding a bottle of it the other day at a local Co-op store, but then decided I didn't need it. It wasn't really mentioning any EWCM, of course. :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Jazavac - CD 15 (waiting for FF and/or OPKs to say something about O)
1babydreamer - CD 3
Coconuts - CD 6 (Detox Phase - OPKs and SMEP to come. Taking AC this cycle.)
Aleja - CD4 (SMEP and OPK's to come) testing 21st Sept
talianqtpie-1dpo- *will probably start to test like a lunatic like....tomorrow? (kidding!!! kinda.) 
NellieRae - Cycle day 12 (EWCM, poas, and BD fest!)


----------



## gemgem77

lizzywiz said:


> Add me to the list:
> lizzywiz- 6 dpo (still dying to POAS too early, even after 5 years!)
> Thanks, Jazavac! (boo about todays temp, sorry :-()
> For GemGem and other ladies wondering about monitoring their cycle, I second Annipies rec of Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It will answer ALL of your questions, sometimes with pictures, ew. It is such a great resource and I have done it all, but unfortunately I just dont O regularly. I dont chart often anymore. I am using CBFM and backing it up by temping during possible O time and it has been very consistent with my charting history.
> If you think charting fits you and you are really on fire to nail down your cycle, you may wanna try vaginal temping. It is less affected by random changes than oral temp (like did you sleep with mouth open or closed, is your room colder or warmer than normal, etc.). It isnt necessary to do it vaginally but your temps will be more consistent that way.Just gotta make sure to sterilize the thermometer each time.
> Dont get too hung up on cervical mucus as it can also change randomly, although it is very good to know basically how your specific CM changes throughout a cycle.
> Oh, and something *important* I learned the hard way: do not check your cervical position in the TWW. Unless you scrub up like a doctor, you risk introducing bacteria/germs/whatever to your uterus before the potential baby is sealed up tight. And an inflamed uterus cant support implantation.
> Geez, I wrote quite a lecture- hope it doesnt sound snotty or know it all.:blush:

Thanks lizzywiz,
Youu don't sound snotty at all, I will take any help I can!! I don't know how I will get on with temping and OPK's but am willing to try it all if it will give me a baby!


----------



## 1babydreamer

So CD4 today and I've started temping and charting on FF but my temps seem a little all over the place. I know I just started so it's hard to see a pattern yet but I do take my temp first thing at the same time every morning. I haven't bled any since yesterday but sometimes it stops for a bit towards the end of my period and then some light spotting. I feel like this is all so new to me since I was on the pill so long and only been off for 3 months I'm still figuring out what is normal for me. 

I've also just started taking EPO this cycle in addition to my prenatal vitamin so I'm hoping for lot's of fertile CM!! Not sure when I should start using the OPK sticks since my last cycle was so long but since I have 20 I will probably start on CD 15? So not sure what I'm doing yet!

*annipie*, thank you, thank you for all the info and tips!! I bought TCOYF and it has become my baby bible, lol! I was so clueless before but I'm trying to learn as much as I can so I can figure out what my body is doing. I'm still having a hard time figuring out where my cervix is and what it is doing! I feel so dumb!

And thanks *lizzywiz*! I need all the help I can get!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh! I meant to add my link to my chart on FF:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Jazavac

I've looked up evening primrose oil and failed to find any reasons why it would be taken while TTC. It mentions PMS, but overall it says that nothing has been clinically proven.


----------



## lizzywiz

Jaz, I wanted info before I started taking it also, but it was hard to find stuff that wasnt anecdotal. Herbalist said Yes! EPO is great! And western medicine said there was no proof.
I did a lot of research and most of my western medicine stuff came from *The Cervix, 2nd Edition* by Joseph Jordan, Albert Singer, Howard Jones, and Mahmood Shafi.
I found out that the EPO contains gamma linolenic acid and that is converted to prostaglandins and fertile cervical mucus contains more prostaglandins. Once I got that far and then figured that it couldnt hurt, I went ahead and tried it. I use Omega Woman from Nordic Naturals. And my EWCM did increase, so while it could be a placebo effect it still gets the job done for me.:winkwink:
Kudos to you for being an informed consumer!:thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

Uh, I tend to get a bit too anal when it gets to gathering information. I'm one of those who read all labels, always. Prescription drugs? No way, unless I really am convinced I need them.

Sometimes it's just hard to deal with me. :haha:

I use Pronatal by Twinlab only, at the time. I am very guilty of forgetting my additional Omega supplements and I do not know at this time if I still need prescription iron I needed about a year ago. I was taking them for a while and now another blood work is due. I just need to find an American doctor willing to write a referral. :/


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> I've looked up evening primrose oil and failed to find any reasons why it would be taken while TTC. It mentions PMS, but overall it says that nothing has been clinically proven.

Also this is working well for me.
My DH says he can really tell. for some strange reason I can't seem to check my own cm...
but only take it during your fertile period. once you ovulate, stop. It can cause your uterus to contract and cause problems as it is known to help induce labor.
You can pick it back up once af hits

Also I just got some vits for the dh to help sperm production. it will be here thursday. Combine the two and heres a little hope.

If I get PG doing all this I am nickname the kid: vitamine


----------



## DHime

Jazavac - CD 15 (waiting for FF and/or OPKs to say something about O)
1babydreamer - CD 3
Coconuts - CD 6 (Detox Phase - OPKs and SMEP to come. Taking AC this cycle.)
Aleja - CD4 (SMEP and OPK's to come) testing 21st Sept
talianqtpie-1dpo- *will probably start to test like a lunatic like....tomorrow? (kidding!!! kinda.) 
NellieRae - Cycle day 12 (EWCM, poas, and BD fest!) 
Hime - Cycle day 12 and sign of O in sight. (starting to think maybe i have a short LP)


----------



## lizzywiz

Oops- didn&#8217;t realize I could add myself to the list. Thanks for setting the example Dhime, for those of us a bit slow on the uptake :blush: 

Jazavac - CD 15 (waiting for FF and/or OPKs to say something about O)
1babydreamer - CD 3
Coconuts - CD 6 (Detox Phase - OPKs and SMEP to come. Taking AC this cycle.)
Aleja - CD4 (SMEP and OPK's to come) testing 21st Sept
talianqtpie-1dpo- *will probably start to test like a lunatic like....tomorrow? (kidding!!! kinda.) 
NellieRae - Cycle day 12 (EWCM, poas, and BD fest!) 
Hime - Cycle day 12 and sign of O in sight. (starting to think maybe i have a short LP) 
lizzywiz- 6 dpo (still dying to POAS too early, even after 5 years!)

*Jaz*- I thought Twinlabs stuff looked good and that I might switch to them if I ever get a BFP. 
PS- there is no such thing as being too careful when it comes to what you put in your body- you're not anal, you're smart!


----------



## Coconuts

Wow, super busy thread today. By the time I was ready to reply to a post someone else had passed on all the info that I had. What a thread! So glad I'm part of it.
Welcome to the crazy world of charting everyone who's brandishing the thermometer this month.
I have to put in my two pennies worth and say that temping up the hoohaa has been much much better for me this past month. :thumbup: much less of a difference in the range of temps across the two phases. 
I'm hoping the AC gives me a boost for CM this cycle. I go on up there to get it and EWCM has always been illusive. Watery I usually manage though. :happydance: would love to 'feel' mega fertile with that legendary stuff though. Fingers crossed for loads of the stuff this cycle. A little while to wait though. 
:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

I am tired of poking around and searching for CM. So I will assume I am done for the month and throw in one or two sessions of mandatory bd tonight and tomorrow. :haha:
Today's LH strip was pretty pale so it might really be safe to assume I am done and over with.


----------



## italianqtpie

Jazavac said:


> Also, this month has just been annoying with all the TTC stuff. I hope sex will be fun again.. sometime. It's an annoying chore right now.
> 
> [/rant]

Girlie, do I hear you on THAT. Ugh! I told my bff that I even my husbands nostrils were getting on my nerves!!


----------



## lizzywiz

*Coconuts:* temping up the hoohaa and would love to 'feel' mega fertile with that legendary stuff
*Jaz:* throw in one or two sessions of mandatory bd tonight and tomorrow

You two made me giggle:rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

Well, at this point, it looks like we'll never ever have spontaneous sex again. :lol:


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I've looked up evening primrose oil and failed to find any reasons why it would be taken while TTC. It mentions PMS, but overall it says that nothing has been clinically proven.
> 
> Also this is working well for me.
> My DH says he can really tell. for some strange reason I can't seem to check my own cm...
> but only take it during your fertile period. once you ovulate, stop. It can cause your uterus to contract and cause problems as it is known to help induce labor.
> You can pick it back up once af hitsClick to expand...

I can give my anecdotal support to EPO. I'm not 100% sure what did it, but I took it (just once!) last cycle, and maybe along with the grapefruit something worked because I had SIX days of EWCM (I normally have 2 or 3!) 

*Jaza*, you may......or may not be done this cycle, which might just turn out to be a long one. Either way, I don't blame you for needing a break. 

*DHime*, I know what you mean! Added B6 this cycle to see if it shortens or prevents the new premenstrual spotting I'm dealing with. Force feeding DH vits this month, too :haha:


----------



## GeekChic

Jazavac - CD 15 (waiting for FF and/or OPKs to say something about O)
1babydreamer - CD 3
Coconuts - CD 6 (Detox Phase - OPKs and SMEP to come. Taking AC this cycle.)
Aleja - CD4 (SMEP and OPK's to come) testing 21st Sept
talianqtpie-1dpo- *will probably start to test like a lunatic like....tomorrow? (kidding!!! kinda.) 
NellieRae - Cycle day 12 (EWCM, poas, and BD fest!) 
Hime - Cycle day 12 and sign of O in sight. (starting to think maybe i have a short LP) 
lizzywiz- 6 dpo (still dying to POAS too early, even after 5 years!)
GeekChic - CD 2 taking AC & EPO

wow this thread has been busy, I slope off for one quiet day with my sore head and you girlies manage to add six pages!!

I can also recommend the FF tutorials for concise factual information.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Jazavac - CD 15 (waiting for FF and/or OPKs to say something about O)
1babydreamer - CD 4 (temping/charting- OPK's and BD'ing to come :)) Taking Prenatal vits and EPO ... Testing 9-30
Coconuts - CD 6 (Detox Phase - OPKs and SMEP to come. Taking AC this cycle.)
Aleja - CD4 (SMEP and OPK's to come) testing 21st Sept
talianqtpie-1dpo- *will probably start to test like a lunatic like....tomorrow? (kidding!!! kinda.) 
NellieRae - Cycle day 12 (EWCM, poas, and BD fest!) 
Hime - Cycle day 12 and sign of O in sight. (starting to think maybe i have a short LP) 
lizzywiz- 6 dpo (still dying to POAS too early, even after 5 years!)
GeekChic - CD 2 taking AC & EPO

Busy thread! I love it. Godd luck to all the testers!!


----------



## Jazavac

Wooohooo.

I feel so much better now because I finally found a very TMI website, with pictures. And now it's so much easier to figure out CM.

https://arabiaenglish.babycenter.com/photo-galleries/what-cervical-mucus-looks-like/


----------



## bunda

I see a lot of women (me included) who refer to things as TMI, but apparently it's not too much information at all. 

Why is this stuff not more widely known? I wonder why none of this was ever discussed inmy sex-ed classes. No mention whatsoever of this sort of stuff. I'm sure I'm not the only girls who thought she wasn't normal and a bit disgusting. I suspect part of the agenda is: don't let teenage girls know about the fertile window in case they use it as contraception and fail (or pick up nasty diseases) so keep them in ignorance.

oh and :hi: hehe, don't mind me. I've just been stalking this thread for a while and love the attitude of you guys. I just haven't spoken up before.


----------



## italianqtpie

Totally agree, Bunda!

Good Morning ladies!

This may be a dumb question (sorry) but is O date typically the day of the "dip" im my chart? I had my O pains that day but I'm just confirming with FF will update my "o" date?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28fa7a


----------



## anniepie

italianqtpie said:


> Totally agree, Bunda!
> 
> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> This may be a dumb question (sorry) but is O date typically the day of the "dip" im my chart? I had my O pains that day but I'm just confirming with FF will update my "o" date?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28fa7a

O day is the day before you see a temp rise, which is sustained for 3 consecutive days... Sometimes I see a dip a day or so before O, but not consistently...


----------



## anniepie

Feeling a bit crappy today... Was meant to BD last night (previous was sunday morning), but OH didn't want to... I'm due to O- still not, but expecting it any day. I know I'm not out, and sunday's BD could still be good for me, but I'm just feeling really negative about this cycle now...dumb, I know :( If I don't get my BFP this cycle, it's likely to be another 3 months before I have a chance... :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Hi *Bunda*, welcome along. We all love it too!!!

*Italianqtpie*, what anniepie said. If you have avery noticeable temp dip then make the most of it and :sex:. That may well be O day but only the temp RISE will confirm it for you. If you're monitoring other signs like CM and CP and or OPKs then you might find a dip agreeing with the other signs. I've had quite clear O dips in the past but not always and not lately. Temps are great when you're looking back on your chart. For advanced warning you need to look at the other signs.

Speaking of other signs, *Jaza* you RULE! That linky was just what I wanted! Watery and EWCM I pretty much had down but the difference between sticky and creamy has always eluded me. Now I know, THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> :hi: Hi *Bunda*, welcome along. We all love it too!!!
> 
> *Italianqtpie*, what anniepie said. If you have avery noticeable temp dip then make the most of it and :sex:. That may well be O day but only the temp RISE will confirm it for you. If you're monitoring other signs like CM and CP and or OPKs then you might find a dip agreeing with the other signs. I've had quite clear O dips in the past but not always and not lately. Temps are great when you're looking back on your chart. For advanced warning you need to look at the other signs.
> 
> Speaking of other signs, *Jaza* you RULE! That linky was just what I wanted! Watery and EWCM I pretty much had down but the difference between sticky and creamy has always eluded me. Now I know, THANK YOU!!!!!!

Okay. So my dip and pain on CD15 and :sex: that day and the three prior were the right thing? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28fa7a


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> Watery and EWCM I pretty much had down but the difference between sticky and creamy has always eluded me. Now I know, THANK YOU!!!!!!

It helped me a lot, too, for future charting cycles (which I think I'll have a lot of). It made me realize that most of these months, I was referring to my eggwhite as watery, of course in error. I actually did NOT know that watery doesn't need to stretch at all.

Speaking of charting, I think the CVS thermometer I already mentioned hating really deserves a one way trip to the garbage can. I've been temping with both, usually, just to see the difference, if there's any, but unfortunately, I don't have the old thermometer values recorded anywhere.

So, anyway, according to the new one, I have not ovulated yet this cycle, and I might as well just won't, considering my regular luteal phase length. I never caught an LH surge either (although my OPKs went from faint to almost darker than the control line), so it might actually be true.

The new thermometer, then, temped another huge dip today. The other one, however, recorded a steady rise (I remember yesterday and today's value on it, and it's been overall a lot higher number all days on it).

Meh. Too bad this cycle overall won't make any sense. If I were in Croatia, I'd go make an appointment for an ultrasound. Here I likely won't ever know what happened.


----------



## bunda

italianqtpie said:


> Okay. So my dip and pain on CD15 and :sex: that day and the three prior were the right thing? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28fa7a

Defo the right thing. I don't think timing could have been any better. Now it's up to :spermy: to keep up their stroke and for that one, brave swimmer to [movie trailer voice] Fulfill His Destiny [/movie trailer voice]. 

So it's up to them now to play 'hunt the egg' and I hope it's a happy easter for one and he finds it :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, bunda and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Jazavac

And then to add more to my misery - OPKs are still negative, yet way too colored/dark for past ovulation phase of any sort (for me, of course). Cervix is high and almost impossible to reach.

So I guess my body has no idea what it's doing this month.


----------



## Coconuts

*Italianqtpie* It looks like you've done exactly the right thing. If your temp continues to rise tomorrow, FF should give you the cross hairs for the day of your dip. Looks like you're in for a reasonably relaxed 2WW from the point of view of not having any angst about missing the window! Well done girl, you've given yourself some great odds of catching that egg. :dust:

*Jaza*, could you be popping two eggs this month? Don't miss them! Maybe you geared up to O then had a wave of stress and didn't, and this is the second shot at it? who knows, it probably happens to women all the time, they're just lucky enough to not be temping so are none the wiser. I wouldn't worry. As for the thermometer. Bin it and go back to your old one. You're temping in Fahrenheit right so as long as your old one has one decimal place you're good to go. You only need two decimal places when you're charting in Celsius, like me. Stick with what you know.
I also rejoice every time I read that watery CM is fertile too since EWCM is a rarity for me. I'm hoping AC can help me out there too.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, I'm definitely going back to my old thermometer next cycle.

I just wish for this misery to end as soon as possible. Popping two eggs could, in fact, be a possibility to me, but I wish I could have a scan to figure out what's going on. :(

Off to work I go.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies:flower:
bunda thanks for joining in on the chat. hope you enjoy the thread.
I can barely keep up with the posts now as so much happening 

1babydreamer, not sure if someone already answered your question but if I were u I would start using OPK's a bit earlier than CD15 (maybe CD 11 or 12). If your cycles are a bit unpredictable maybe LH surge may happen a bit earlier this month, especially if you are using AC. I guess it depends if you don't mind burning through some of your OPK stash.

Re: CM. Thanks Jaz for the article. This last cycle I literally did notice the creamy CM and I didn't even have to wipe or go up there. Maybe it was the AC? or maybe it was psychological as it was the same day as the +OPK 

CD5 - not much happening with me. spent the day gardening outside 
this afternoon my naturopath friend rang me for a 'check-in'. I told her about the OV melt down this cycle= not much BD. She told me the obvious - no amount of herbs, vitamins etc will work without the horizontal tango..:haha:
I haven't even mentioned OV week to my DH yet. I will have to bring it up pretty soon though. DH is sick at the moment so hopefully his 'man-flu' (ie common cold) will clear up within a few days. :cold:

jaz - i hear you about the BD chore element. :dohh: luckily we do get some sexy time during other times of the month but its just that pressure that makes us feel like robots sometimes. EEKK

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *aleja*! CD 5 for me too and I think I will start OPK on CD 10 just to be safe. I have 20 and I really want this month to be THE month so I will just have to buy more if AF shows. I still feel like I don't know what I'm doing here with ttc but I am gonna pretend like I do and try and fool my uterus :winkwink:
Hope your DH's cold dissapears quick so you can get to :sex: 
My DH and I haven't dtd in over a week as I was out of comission (af) and he was working and I am getting geared up for the BD phase!!

By the way, dumb question but what does AC stand for?

And welcome to the group *bunda*! :flower:


----------



## DHime

anniepie said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Totally agree, Bunda!
> 
> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> This may be a dumb question (sorry) but is O date typically the day of the "dip" im my chart? I had my O pains that day but I'm just confirming with FF will update my "o" date?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28fa7a
> 
> O day is the day before you see a temp rise, which is sustained for 3 consecutive days... Sometimes I see a dip a day or so before O, but not consistently...Click to expand...

O0
I had a dip this am and was wondering "WTF? My temp can get even lower??? 96.48 really???" :shrug:
This makes feel better. Just sent my DH a text to let him know. He sent me a smiley:happydance:


----------



## DHime

1babydreamer said:


> Thanks *aleja*! CD 5 for me too and I think I will start OPK on CD 10 just to be safe. I have 20 and I really want this month to be THE month so I will just have to buy more if AF shows. I still feel like I don't know what I'm doing here with ttc but I am gonna pretend like I do and try and fool my uterus :winkwink:
> Hope your DH's cold dissapears quick so you can get to :sex:
> My DH and I haven't dtd in over a week as I was out of comission (af) and he was working and I am getting geared up for the BD phase!!
> 
> By the way, dumb question but what does AC stand for?
> 
> And welcome to the group *bunda*! :flower:

good question
I have been wondering the same thing..... :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

AC=Agnus Castus (aka vitex)...good to take to regulate cycles...


----------



## anniepie

DHime said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Totally agree, Bunda!
> 
> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> This may be a dumb question (sorry) but is O date typically the day of the "dip" im my chart? I had my O pains that day but I'm just confirming with FF will update my "o" date?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28fa7a
> 
> O day is the day before you see a temp rise, which is sustained for 3 consecutive days... Sometimes I see a dip a day or so before O, but not consistently...Click to expand...
> 
> O0
> I had a dip this am and was wondering "WTF? My temp can get even lower??? 96.48 really???" :shrug:
> This makes feel better. Just sent my DH a text to let him know. He sent me a smiley:happydance:Click to expand...

Mine took a HUGE dip today too...I'm hoping to see that spike tomorrow...


----------



## lizzywiz

*Bunda*- Why is this stuff not more widely known? I wonder why none of this was ever discussed in my sex-ed classes. No mention whatsoever of this sort of stuff.
I completely agree! And I think it is sexist that no one has addressed this huge gap in female reproductive education. Believe me, if this involved anything to do with how a penis works, men would be clamoring for more info! The basic workings of my body should not have been news to me as an adult, but it was. It should be taught at the same time we learn the basics of menstruation. 
*Anniepie*- Feeling a bit crappy today... Was meant to BD last night (previous was sunday morning), but OH didn't want to
Oh, that sucks, Annie. My man wouldnt put out on my first peak day this cycle and I was soooo angry and hurt and frustrated. Enraged might be the right word, or there's a small chance he might describe it as psycho b*tch. :hissy: Nothing says, "Do me," like a complete meltdown, I always say. We have been really good about not mechanizing sex but maybe not as good as I thought. To be honest, I am not sure how I am going to address this in the future, because this is the first time in 5 years that it happened. 
*Jaz*- this may be a dumb question because I dont use FF, so maybe I am reading it wrong, but could you have Od on CD 13?
*1babydreamer*- I still feel like I don't know what I'm doing here with ttc but I am gonna pretend like I do and try and fool my uterus 
:rofl:
DPO 7 and no symptoms that I haven't had a million times. However, I do think it is weird that science says we can't have any TTW symptoms because it is too early but millions of women insist that there was something different about their body- I tend to trust the women. 
*What do you guys think about TWW symptoms?*


----------



## NellieRae

Hi *Bunda*! I really wish I knew from beginning what I know now about my body, too.

*lizzywiz*, I'm not sure about TWW symptoms. If they are _new or unusual_, they must be real for the women feeling them. It does seem VERY early for pregnancy symptoms, but everyone has a different sensitivity threshold for hormone changes. If your breasts swell and become sore every month, I wouldn't count that as a preg symptom in the tww, even though its a classic sign of pregnancy. The power of mind over body can be astounding, I think too - and it works either way. Women who don't believe that pregnancy is possible attribute symptoms to all kinds of other things, while we imagine every little thing could be related to pregnancy.


----------



## bunda

This is the first time I've had a normal (as in, no artificial hormones in pill form) cycle to chart and I've been eagerly awaiting signs that I can pop out an egg. I got mega-excited at discovering eggwhite and thought :happydance: ov was just around the corner, so I dragged OH up to bed and I was a happy :bunny:.
I don't know for how long EWCM sticks around, but reading around the issue I was expecting a few days. 
Then the very next day, the long-awaited, eagerly anticipated, magical EWCM goes away and I'm back to sticky. Overnight. Is that the norm? My temps haven't gone up, so I've not ov'ed yet.

Also, is it normal to get really grumpy around ov? I'm not usually irritable (not even around AF) but today I discover that the way my socks feel is annoying. And the way my OH puts the bread dough in the oven is SUPER-annoying. And that noise in my ears when it's quiet. REALLY ANNOYING :trouble: It's odd, since I never normally experience moodiness from hormones. (except about 4 years ago when I was taking Dianette. :sad2: I was in floods of tears at my desk at work and just cried all. the. time. I changed to Cilest and it was like the sun had come out. Now I'm off the pill (I'm on CD16) and I'm ready to run headfirst into the nearest chocolate cake. Isnt ov time supposed to be when you feel all happy and energised?


----------



## NellieRae

You are right - O time is supposed to be when you feel great & have more energy (well, up until O, anyway). I think 2-3 days of EWCM is more "normal" but everyone is _so_ different. Just having it at all is a good sign :thumbup: I hate to say it, but it sounds like you might be in for a wait. If this is your first normal cycle off meds, you might need to get through a few of them charting, note taking, etc before you know what's really "normal" for your body. It might take a while to get back there, too. 

Mmmmmm, chocolate cake! :) 



DHime said:


> I had a dip this am and was wondering "WTF? My temp can get even lower??? 96.48 really???" :shrug:
> This makes feel better. Just sent my DH a text to let him know. He sent me a smiley:happydance:

I'm always impressed when someone's DH understands enough to share something like the joy of a temp dip near o time!


----------



## DHime

bunda said:


> This is the first time I've had a normal (as in, no artificial hormones in pill form) cycle to chart and I've been eagerly awaiting signs that I can pop out an egg. I got mega-excited at discovering eggwhite and thought :happydance: ov was just around the corner, so I dragged OH up to bed and I was a happy :bunny:.
> I don't know for how long EWCM sticks around, but reading around the issue I was expecting a few days.
> Then the very next day, the long-awaited, eagerly anticipated, magical EWCM goes away and I'm back to sticky. Overnight. Is that the norm? My temps haven't gone up, so I've not ov'ed yet.
> 
> Also, is it normal to get really grumpy around ov? I'm not usually irritable (not even around AF) but today I discover that the way my socks feel is annoying. And the way my OH puts the bread dough in the oven is SUPER-annoying. And that noise in my ears when it's quiet. REALLY ANNOYING :trouble: It's odd, since I never normally experience moodiness from hormones. (except about 4 years ago when I was taking Dianette. :sad2: I was in floods of tears at my desk at work and just cried all. the. time. I changed to Cilest and it was like the sun had come out. Now I'm off the pill (I'm on CD16) and I'm ready to run headfirst into the nearest chocolate cake. Isnt ov time supposed to be when you feel all happy and energised?

OMG! Thanks! I needed that laugh.
Since comming off BC pills, I have been certifiable. I was on antidepressants for 2 years and went off them 4 years ago so who knows.
I am starting hypothyroid treatments on Thursday and hopefully it will help. (the natural variety) somewhat safe during pregnancy but should shed some light om my mood issues. I started crying today when someone asked me if I was happy. And the answer was yes! Why cry? Who knows?! I want race you to that cocolate cake!


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> You are right - O time is supposed to be when you feel great & have more energy (well, up until O, anyway). I think 2-3 days of EWCM is more "normal" but everyone is _so_ different. Just having it at all is a good sign :thumbup: I hate to say it, but it sounds like you might be in for a wait. If this is your first normal cycle off meds, you might need to get through a few of them charting, note taking, etc before you know what's really "normal" for your body. It might take a while to get back there, too.
> 
> Mmmmmm, chocolate cake! :)
> 
> 
> 
> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I had a dip this am and was wondering "WTF? My temp can get even lower??? 96.48 really???" :shrug:
> This makes feel better. Just sent my DH a text to let him know. He sent me a smiley:happydance:
> 
> I'm always impressed when someone's DH understands enough to share something like the joy of a temp dip near o time!Click to expand...

I will feel even better with an imediate baby dance upon arrival home from work....
:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Lately, I've been noticing that my mood turns horribly bad around ovulation. It's like PMS.


----------



## lizzywiz

I still get cheerful around O but maybe because I start hoping again.

*NellieRae*, you have a great point about TWW symptoms- if symptoms were really that intense that early, then how come people are walking around with no idea they are pregnant!? Crazy.
*Bunda*- my EWCM dries up the day of O. Biologically, I think it is because spermies can live longer so they need fertile mucous to hang out in while the wait for O, but the egg doesnt last very long so there doesnt need to be fertile mucus once the egg comes; either the spermies get there or they dont, no more waiting for it. Also, estrogen plummets with O, so that dries it up a bit also.
*DHime*- I noticed a lot more moodiness when I stopped BCP, too. I am moodier now than when I was 15! It has convinced me that if I ever have a teenage girl she is going on BCP as soon as I can make it happen. And normally Im all for all natural living, but I will do anything to avoid a little drama mama I am the only woman allowed to be moody in my house, damnit!:devil::laugh2:


----------



## Coconuts

*Bunda*, the more time I spend here I realize that anything and everything can happen during any and every phase of our cycles. We can go through random phases of fertile CM and never O or O and never see any fertile CM. O can be early, late, with or with out a + OPK, O can skip a month or pop two eggs in one go. Hormones can be too high or two low then switch it up next cycle. We try our best to make sense of it all with our charts and our Q&A here on BnB. We try to give our bodies a helping hand with herbs and vitamins, lotions, potions, chants, happy vibes and fairy dust smiles, and what does it all boil down to? Our babies are in perfect harmony with mother nature and they'll come when they're ready. What can we do about it? :sex: and cross our fingers. Having said all that, I like being in touch with my body after so many years of it doing it's job and going unnoticed by me. Everything we're doing here is upping our changes of getting that BFP! Try not to read too much into weird signs *she said obsessing over FF and weird CP for day 7.....*. Welcome to TTCing, you're going to love it!

*Lizzywiz*, I've read on here, probably on this thread that so the theory goes, when a woman is TTC, her shift in consciousness to wanting to be pregnant enhances, encourages and can actually create the symptoms we honestly really and truly feel. Nellierae's right, the mind body connection is a strong one! Going on that assumption, and seeing as I got my hopes up way too high over implantation bleeding (that turned out to be early spotting for bloody AF) I trust nothing but a :bfp:
Please remind me of that when I get into the next 2WW :wacko:


----------



## valentine77

I've not posted since last week but I have an update: I managed to get my OPK's and got my smiley face on Mon. Unfortunately at the same time I also came down with a stinker of a cold and so haven't managed to :sex: since! :cry:

We did however manage to dtd from Fri to Sun :happydance: so not sure if I'm in with a chance or not?! 

What do you experts think? 
:dust:


----------



## lizzywiz

*Valentine*- I saw a survey once that showed the most BFPs when people dtd before O like you did, rather than after O...good luck!


----------



## Coconuts

*Valentine*, from what I gather, +OPK means O day is probably the next day so in this case, Tuesday. Fertile window is three days before and the day of O. Sat, Sun, Mon, Tues. BD is in the window so it's a goer! Fingers crossed, it only takes one!!!!!


----------



## valentine77

Thanks girls, that's so reassuring! (And I knew someone here would know)!

Had been all set since cd10 as first time using OPK and was gutted to think I'd fallen ill and missed it.... 

And I'm never ill so that made it even worse!


----------



## italianqtpie

bunda said:


> Defo the right thing. I don't think timing could have been any better. Now it's up to :spermy: to keep up their stroke and for that one, brave swimmer to [movie trailer voice] Fulfill His Destiny [/movie trailer voice].
> 
> So it's up to them now to play 'hunt the egg' and I hope it's a happy easter for one and he finds it :thumbup:

:happydance::thumbup:



Jazavac said:


> And then to add more to my misery - OPKs are still negative, yet way too colored/dark for past ovulation phase of any sort (for me, of course). Cervix is high and almost impossible to reach.
> 
> So I guess my body has no idea what it's doing this month.

Sending positive vibes!



Coconuts said:


> *Italianqtpie* It looks like you've done exactly the right thing. If your temp continues to rise tomorrow, FF should give you the cross hairs for the day of your dip. Looks like you're in for a reasonably relaxed 2WW from the point of view of not having any angst about missing the window! Well done girl, you've given yourself some great odds of catching that egg. :dust:
> 
> .

Thanks SO much Coconuts! I came home to a tad bit of EWCM and flipped OUT on my husband! I just practically stuck my whole arm up there and can't find anymore. Is that freaking normal? Ugh! This is hard!



DHime said:


> I had a dip this am and was wondering "WTF? My temp can get even lower??? 96.48 really???" :shrug:
> This makes feel better. Just sent my DH a text to let him know. He sent me a smiley:happydance:

LOVE a :D from the hubby! :cloud9:



anniepie said:


> Mine took a HUGE dip today too...I'm hoping to see that spike tomorrow...

:happydance: Positive vibes for you!



DHime said:


> OMG! Thanks! I needed that laugh.
> Since comming off BC pills, I have been certifiable. I was on antidepressants for 2 years and went off them 4 years ago so who knows.
> I am starting hypothyroid treatments on Thursday and hopefully it will help. (the natural variety) somewhat safe during pregnancy but should shed some light om my mood issues. I started crying today when someone asked me if I was happy. And the answer was yes! Why cry? Who knows?! I want race you to that cocolate cake!

OMG, I had a certifiable moment a few weeks ago. I seriously thought DH was going to admit me! I started howling crying out of NOWHERE and I felt incapable of getting myself together!:wacko:


----------



## anniepie

DHime said:


> OMG! Thanks! I needed that laugh.
> Since comming off BC pills, I have been certifiable. I was on antidepressants for 2 years and went off them 4 years ago so who knows.
> I am starting hypothyroid treatments on Thursday and hopefully it will help. (the natural variety) somewhat safe during pregnancy but should shed some light om my mood issues. I started crying today when someone asked me if I was happy. And the answer was yes! Why cry? Who knows?! I want race you to that cocolate cake!

Glad it's not just me...I'm sat downstairs in my lounge at 00:30 with my alarm due to go off in 5 hours bawling my eyes out. OH and I had words about :sex: All started by me telling him I was disappointed we'd not had sex since sunday morning (in my fertile period) as he's not feeling like it... and it all escalated from there...


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, I feel for you all. I had my moments of misery this month. And last month. 

And I am also convinced I suffer from POS. It's pre-ovulation-syndrome. If it doesn't really exist, I am inventing it now. Because it's worse than PMS.

This is my body's gift to me tonight at 7:

https://i.imgur.com/s9a7P.jpg

And it's a no-doubter. The control line is a lot darker than the test line. So I guess my O is just late(r) this month.


----------



## lizzywiz

Go Jaz!
:yipee:Yaaaaaaaaay!:yipee:
we'll understand if you're, ahem, unavailable over the next couple days :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

lizzywiz said:


> Go Jaz!
> :yipee:Yaaaaaaaaay!:yipee:
> we'll understand if you're, ahem, unavailable over the next couple days :winkwink:

If I'm unavailable, after all these days of expecting... the false nonexistent O, it means I'm on vacation. By myself. :haha:

Now I can't wait for the line to go faint again. Just so I can take a break. :coffee:


----------



## lizzywiz

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Jazavac

I hope we'll still have a chance if no sex happens tonight. We did it last night, and hopefully there will be some wiggle room in our schedule tomorrow. Even though I suspect I'll have ovulated by the time we see each other after work.


----------



## Coconuts

Italianqtpie said:

> Thanks SO much Coconuts! I came home to a tad bit of EWCM and flipped OUT on my husband! I just practically stuck my whole arm up there and can't find anymore. Is that freaking normal? Ugh! This is hard!

If you've been BDing everyday hun, don't forget that some of DH's stuff can look a lot like EWCM. Try not to flip out too much if you have the 'wrong' CM in the 'wrong' place on your chart. When it comes to Ov, only your temps will tell you when the fertile period is over. 



Anniepie said:

> Glad it's not just me...I'm sat downstairs in my lounge at 00:30 with my alarm due to go off in 5 hours bawling my eyes out.

No, Anniepie. Has it all finally come to a head now? What did DH say? Sounds like you guys really could use this up coming holiday to relax and de-stress and just be with each other. Maybe it's a good thing it won't co-inside with your fertile period. Takes the pressure off and you can enjoy being a couple while you still can. I'm sorry hun, I hope you feel better and DH starts giving up his spermies more regularly for you.

*Jaza*, nice OPK! Better late than never!


----------



## aleja

hey ladies,

*Jaza *- go for it girl ..go get that spermy:spermy:

*lizzy and anniepie:* what can i say? I think we have all been there. having terrible arguments and meltdowns over something that should be so pleasurable. I myself had a major bust up this last cycle after a BD malfunction. It really sucks and it feels like our men couldn't possibly understand how high the stakes are. :nope:
hope you girls work it out and get back on track. a little break from ttc madness wouldn't hurt either as it does feel nice to just be yourself around DH rather than a two-headed beast (which is what i turned into!)
*1babydream* - AC is vitex or chastetree but i think some of the other ladies already gave an answer. Keep us posted on when u get the +OPK. hope soon. (for me too!)

to everyone:hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

Jazavac said:


> Oh, I feel for you all. I had my moments of misery this month. And last month.
> 
> And I am also convinced I suffer from POS. It's pre-ovulation-syndrome. If it doesn't really exist, I am inventing it now. Because it's worse than PMS.
> 
> This is my body's gift to me tonight at 7:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/s9a7P.jpg
> 
> And it's a no-doubter. The control line is a lot darker than the test line. So I guess my O is just late(r) this month.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> If you've been BDing everyday hun, don't forget that some of DH's stuff can look a lot like EWCM. Try not to flip out too much if you have the 'wrong' CM in the 'wrong' place on your chart. When it comes to Ov, only your temps will tell you when the fertile period is over.

Again, thank you (seriously) for talking me thru this! it's my first time and so new to me! I'm rethinking everything! I got three temp spikes on FF and still no crosshairs and i'm confused as heck!! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28fa7a


----------



## anniepie

italianqtpie said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> If you've been BDing everyday hun, don't forget that some of DH's stuff can look a lot like EWCM. Try not to flip out too much if you have the 'wrong' CM in the 'wrong' place on your chart. When it comes to Ov, only your temps will tell you when the fertile period is over.
> 
> Again, thank you (seriously) for talking me thru this! it's my first time and so new to me! I'm rethinking everything! I got three temp spikes on FF and still no crosshairs and i'm confused as heck!! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28fa7aClick to expand...

you need to have 3 temps in a row above the cover line. I'm guessing your coverline will probably be about 97.3 looking at your chart, so today you had your first above that. If you have high temp tomorrow and Saturday, they'll probably put the crosshair for yesterday...

Does that make sense?


----------



## italianqtpie

anniepie said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> If you've been BDing everyday hun, don't forget that some of DH's stuff can look a lot like EWCM. Try not to flip out too much if you have the 'wrong' CM in the 'wrong' place on your chart. When it comes to Ov, only your temps will tell you when the fertile period is over.
> 
> Again, thank you (seriously) for talking me thru this! it's my first time and so new to me! I'm rethinking everything! I got three temp spikes on FF and still no crosshairs and i'm confused as heck!! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28fa7aClick to expand...
> 
> you need to have 3 temps in a row above the cover line. I'm guessing your coverline will probably be about 97.3 looking at your chart, so today you had your first above that. If you have high temp tomorrow and Saturday, they'll probably put the crosshair for yesterday...
> 
> Does that make sense?Click to expand...

That makes total sense! Thank you! I get severe ovulation pain and that happened Monday as well as my "dip" so I thought it was Monday for ovulation. Oh it is what it is! I need a new hobby!! :dohh: Thank you ! :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

charting can become really obsessive... I should know :dohh:


----------



## italianqtpie

anniepie said:


> charting can become really obsessive... I should know :dohh:

Can I join your club? I'm virgo and OCD. Oh the joys! :coffee:


----------



## anniepie

italianqtpie said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> charting can become really obsessive... I should know :dohh:
> 
> Can I join your club? I'm virgo and OCD. Oh the joys! :coffee:Click to expand...

haha!! indeed! I'm slightly OCD... OH is virgo and so I completely understand!!


----------



## italianqtpie

anniepie said:


> charting can become really obsessive... I should know :dohh:




anniepie said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> charting can become really obsessive... I should know :dohh:
> 
> Can I join your club? I'm virgo and OCD. Oh the joys! :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> haha!! indeed! I'm slightly OCD... OH is virgo and so I completely understand!!Click to expand...

Ha! I have a fortune cookie a few months ago that said "OK. You're a perfectionist. Don't ruin it" :dohh:


----------



## lizzywiz

Italianaqtpie- &#8220;I need a new hobby!! &#8220;
I second that! I am either peeing on a stick or on the internet comparing the results of said peed on stick every single day.


----------



## bunda

... it feels like our men couldn't possibly understand how high the stakes are. 
[/QUOTE]

I feel like this too, seeing as I might have missed out if I really did ov yesterday (too early yet to see a temp rise).
But then I think, well, the stakes are maybe not as high as it feels. If we've missed out on effective, baby-making BD during that fertile window, there really is next month. The difference is, my son/daughter would be one month younger. One month. In the grand scheme of things, is that so bad?

Not well-timed BD in this cycle doesn't affect your chances of conceiving in the next. 

Not having any luck with conceiving, and anxiety of it, the nailbiting, paranoid symptom checking angst of it all is, I suspect, down to the fear that we might not be able to at all (in which case, BD now or later won't make any difference, anyway). Especially for us first timers. 

The men in our lives kinda need to know that's why we get so upset. It's fear. Especially us, who have left it quite late in our lives. We're too often reminded about 'women in their thirties' ignore:) 

And I suspect for many men sex is about the orgasm, whereas for the woman it's about conception. If men had only a three day window for orgasm, you bet, they'd MAKE time for that. 

But BD is more than just for conception (ok, some Catholics might disagree, but that's up to them). The bd outside of the fertile window is about forging a strong relationship with your sperm-dispens- uh, I mean loved one. Having a solid relationship is part of the baby-making process, too (well, perhaps not quite for everyone) so it's important not to neglect that too.

:dohh:Listen to me, doling out the wisdom like I'm some Oracle - I've only been at it two weeks. Take what I say with a pinch of salt. Check back in four months time when I'll be typing with CAPS LOCK on about lack of bd one given afternoon and I find I can't pee unless I've got a stick to pee on.


----------



## Jazavac

I kind of agree that they don't understand anything. His comment last night was - I'm tired and you've been saying all week that now is the time. 

Which is true. I have been. Because it seemed like it was. And I am the one actually needing to go through all the effort of temping, charting and overall trying not to do some voodoo magic as well.

In some cases, however, poorly timed intercourses do affect your chances, not just in the next cycle, but overall in life. If my reserves really are low (they are) and I get the label of low responder, too, then every single cycle I miss or don't get done 
'right' is one step further away from getting pregnant. 

My temp this morning shows a rise, so I guess I'm done and over with, too. There was no sex last night, but I hope whatever from the previous night and the night before that one and then the one before that one and before that one.. etc. got stuck inside. 

I guess I ovulate faster than other women, meaning that my OPKs show a plus around 7pm one evening and then another plus around 7 the next morning, which comes with a temp spike as well. So ovulation has to happen every time during that one night. Pluses are gone on the temp-spike-day during the day.


----------



## Jazavac

P.S. Another one of my girlfriends got a plus this morning. So that's two in like a week. More to come. And I keep trying to deal with the fact that the next one likely isn't me.


----------



## Coconuts

Bunda said:

> And I suspect for many men sex is about the orgasm, whereas for the woman it's about conception. If men had only a three day window for orgasm, you bet, they'd MAKE time for that.

:rofl: yes yes YES! That is so the shoe on the other foot! What an insight. I absolutely love that. Luckily for me DH is all too happy to make his deposits during the crucial window, if we blinking well know when it is. Even if we're both knackered, there's nothing wrong with a quicky to make sure we're covered. Fast, slow, 5 hours or 5 minutes, the end result is the same = :spermy:

*Italianqtpie* you little chart fiddler you! :haha: I see what you've done there and we're all guilty of 'just seeing what would happen if I ....'. I had a look at your linky and I'd agree with FF. If you're temp stays up in this new range up above the line, O is behind you and you're in the 2WW. Dahn dahn daaaaaaaaaah! You didn't BD the day of O but that's OK because you're petrol tank should be on 'full' will all the BDing in the run up. Let's hope one of them makes it and you get a nice little sticky baby!


----------



## DHime

anniepie said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Thanks! I needed that laugh.
> Since comming off BC pills, I have been certifiable. I was on antidepressants for 2 years and went off them 4 years ago so who knows.
> I am starting hypothyroid treatments on Thursday and hopefully it will help. (the natural variety) somewhat safe during pregnancy but should shed some light om my mood issues. I started crying today when someone asked me if I was happy. And the answer was yes! Why cry? Who knows?! I want race you to that cocolate cake!
> 
> Glad it's not just me...I'm sat downstairs in my lounge at 00:30 with my alarm due to go off in 5 hours bawling my eyes out. OH and I had words about :sex: All started by me telling him I was disappointed we'd not had sex since sunday morning (in my fertile period) as he's not feeling like it... and it all escalated from there...Click to expand...

:hugs: I am so sorry sweetie. Hang in there. This is a total emotional rollercoaster for us all. It's okay to have these moments. Perhaps so fun time without TCC will help him remember that you 2 are in this together. I am finding alot of men do that, they kind of get turned off cause the spotinaiety is lost. (sorry for the spelling) Go do something you both enjoy that will remind you that you are happy together now. :hugs:


----------



## DHime

italianqtpie said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> If you've been BDing everyday hun, don't forget that some of DH's stuff can look a lot like EWCM. Try not to flip out too much if you have the 'wrong' CM in the 'wrong' place on your chart. When it comes to Ov, only your temps will tell you when the fertile period is over.
> 
> Again, thank you (seriously) for talking me thru this! it's my first time and so new to me! I'm rethinking everything! I got three temp spikes on FF and still no crosshairs and i'm confused as heck!! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28fa7aClick to expand...
> 
> you need to have 3 temps in a row above the cover line. I'm guessing your coverline will probably be about 97.3 looking at your chart, so today you had your first above that. If you have high temp tomorrow and Saturday, they'll probably put the crosshair for yesterday...
> 
> Does that make sense?Click to expand...
> 
> That makes total sense! Thank you! I get severe ovulation pain and that happened Monday as well as my "dip" so I thought it was Monday for ovulation. Oh it is what it is! I need a new hobby!! :dohh: Thank you ! :hugs:Click to expand...

How do you know where your cover line is and what is it?


----------



## Jazavac

The coverline is the red horizontal line once FF draws it for you. By looking at your chart, even before the line is there, you can estimate where it will be.


----------



## DHime

bunda said:


> ... it feels like our men couldn't possibly understand how high the stakes are.

I feel like this too, seeing as I might have missed out if I really did ov yesterday (too early yet to see a temp rise).
But then I think, well, the stakes are maybe not as high as it feels. If we've missed out on effective, baby-making BD during that fertile window, there really is next month. The difference is, my son/daughter would be one month younger. One month. In the grand scheme of things, is that so bad?

Not well-timed BD in this cycle doesn't affect your chances of conceiving in the next. 

Not having any luck with conceiving, and anxiety of it, the nailbiting, paranoid symptom checking angst of it all is, I suspect, down to the fear that we might not be able to at all (in which case, BD now or later won't make any difference, anyway). Especially for us first timers. 

The men in our lives kinda need to know that's why we get so upset. It's fear. Especially us, who have left it quite late in our lives. We're too often reminded about 'women in their thirties' ignore:) 

And I suspect for many men sex is about the orgasm, whereas for the woman it's about conception. If men had only a three day window for orgasm, you bet, they'd MAKE time for that. 

But BD is more than just for conception (ok, some Catholics might disagree, but that's up to them). The bd outside of the fertile window is about forging a strong relationship with your sperm-dispens- uh, I mean loved one. Having a solid relationship is part of the baby-making process, too (well, perhaps not quite for everyone) so it's important not to neglect that too.

:dohh:Listen to me, doling out the wisdom like I'm some Oracle - I've only been at it two weeks. Take what I say with a pinch of salt. Check back in four months time when I'll be typing with CAPS LOCK on about lack of bd one given afternoon and I find I can't pee unless I've got a stick to pee on.[/QUOTE]

SO true!
It is normal for this to take a while though I get why some panic over each lost month. When you know your time is limited, you get the huge push to get it done now. If I knew I had only 20 eggs left, I'd surely panic and turn into a machine - keeping my DH tied up for my use at all times. (I am so not kidding)

I have been lucky that my DH has the energy and libdo of a jackrabbit. I have to stay clothed at all times to keep him at only 1 or 2 BD's a day. Sometimes we are just too tired from work, school, and religious obligations so we sometimes skip a day. The scary part is that he is now (as of today) starting to take testosterone boosters to increase his production. It increases libido........ I'm gonna die. Tell my mom I love her!:haha:


----------



## bunda

*Jazavac* - yes, I think being told that your time is finite does make it different for you. Your time is far more precious than most people. DH needs a kick up the arse, maybe.

I am available Thur-Sunday. :trouble: My rates are reasonable. 


*Dhime* - :haha:good luck with those testosterone boosters. You'll be shagged out (as we Brits would say) in no time.


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> I have been lucky that my DH has the energy and libdo of a jackrabbit. I have to stay clothed at all times to keep him at only 1 or 2 BD's a day. Sometimes we are just too tired from work, school, and religious obligations so we sometimes skip a day. The scary part is that he is now (as of today) starting to take testosterone boosters to increase his production. It increases libido........ I'm gonna die. Tell my mom I love her!:haha:

:rofl: At least that's one less thing to worry about! My DH, too, is always able to perform & usually willing. He's a workaholic, though, and sometimes I have to...ahem...remind him of his priorities :winkwink: But as far as the whole ttc thing, he only understands so much and I think he is happier that way. I have enough fear/obsession for the both of us. 

Last night after a positive OPK :happydance: (which I didn't mention to him), I demanded some :sex: I forgot the preseed, though, so I had to "pause" things before we got too far. 

Me: Close your eyes for a minute
DH: Oh, God, what are you doing now?
Me: Nothing....
DH: You're putting something up your hooha aren't you? 
Me: When did it become my "hooha" to you?

It was funny.....but soooo not sexy. Two months in, and I understand the sad side effect of ttc - forced/mechanical sex. It was way more fun when we did it for other reasons. :-(


----------



## Coconuts

DHime said:

> Go do something you both enjoy that will remind you that you are happy together now.

What a good good good piece of advice for all of us when we feel like bonking machines, a little less loved or generally pooped.
I told DH after the last BFN that I'm totally happy with our lives together, I tell him that all the time in fact, I love our life together! But this one time in particular I told him that babies were the cherry on a bloomin' great cake. He knows that anyway but it was important for me to say. Good advice girl. Good luck with DH's libido boost! I can't believe how much you guys go at it. How do you get anything done? I'm amazed you've even got time for BnB! More power to you girl. Any news on Ambree? :shrug:


----------



## 1babydreamer

NellieRae said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I have been lucky that my DH has the energy and libdo of a jackrabbit. I have to stay clothed at all times to keep him at only 1 or 2 BD's a day. Sometimes we are just too tired from work, school, and religious obligations so we sometimes skip a day. The scary part is that he is now (as of today) starting to take testosterone boosters to increase his production. It increases libido........ I'm gonna die. Tell my mom I love her!:haha:
> 
> :rofl: At least that's one less thing to worry about! My DH, too, is always able to perform & usually willing. He's a workaholic, though, and sometimes I have to...ahem...remind him of his priorities :winkwink: But as far as the whole ttc thing, he only understands so much and I think he is happier that way. I have enough fear/obsession for the both of us.
> 
> Last night after a positive OPK :happydance: (which I didn't mention to him), I demanded some :sex: I forgot the preseed, though, so I had to "pause" things before we got too far.
> 
> Me: Close your eyes for a minute
> DH: Oh, God, what are you doing now?
> Me: Nothing....
> DH: You're putting something up your hooha aren't you?
> Me: When did it become my "hooha" to you?
> 
> It was funny.....but soooo not sexy. Two months in, and I understand the sad side effect of ttc - forced/mechanical sex. It was way more fun when we did it for other reasons. :-(Click to expand...

:haha: ROTFLMAO!!! OMG! Ladies, I so needed this thread today and I haven't stopped smiling!

I feel like everything I've read I could have written myself! I am CD 6 today and feeling ridiculously happy for some reason. Everything just seems good in my life and I have so much hope right now for the next few months. Mind you, this could all change at a moments notice, but I am reveling in the happy juice that seems to be flowing through my veins at the moment! DH and I had a little fun last night :sex: for no other reason than we just wanted to! That was a really nice change and though I know there's no chance of BFP from it I think we badly needed the baby-pressure-free BD!

As this is my first cycle temping/charting I am not sure if I can quite make sense of my chart yet. My temps seem all over the place, though they're all in the 97 range. Last night I has a nasty wake-up at 3am due to some sirens and a drunk driver arrested outside our house! I reset my temp alarm from the usual 5:30am to 6:30am to try and cancel out the bad wake-up but my temp was higher this morning anyway. Not sure if it's an outlying temp or what but as I'm on CD 6 and my last cycle was 37 days, I don't think I'm close to ovulating. I'm gonna start using my OPK's today though just to be sure I don't miss it in case I O sooner this cycle. 

What a CRAZY business this TTC is!!! And I'm only just starting! DH and I are moving into our new house over the next few weeks and the room I keep thinking about is the baby's room!! He even asked me the other day what color I would like to paint it! 

Since we got married 3 months ago everyone keeps asking us when the babies are coming. Like it's that easy!! Oh yeah, I ordered mine already so it should be here in 9 months or so... Oh wait! The babies are actually on backorder so we're waiting to see when they'll come in!! Aaaaaaaaaaahhhh!! :loopy:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Coconuts

*1baby*, me and DH were married 2 months ago tomorrow and we're getting a few 'comments' about where the hell are the babies. It's maddening. Mind your own beeswax. What gets me about those kinds of questions is what these people think you're going to say. They catch you on your way out of the post office with your hands full and car keys in your mouth and they think that this is really the moment when you're going to say 'well seeing as you mention it, I'M PREGNANT!' There's a time and a place and the middle of the street before I've told me nearest and dearest isn't either! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr. :grr:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Coconuts said:


> *1baby*, me and DH were married 2 months ago tomorrow and we're getting a few 'comments' about where the hell are the babies. It's maddening. Mind your own beeswax. What gets me about those kinds of questions is what these people think you're going to say. They catch you on your way out of the post office with your hands full and car keys in your mouth and they think that this is really the moment when you're going to say 'well seeing as you mention it, I'M PREGNANT!' There's a time and a place and the middle of the street before I've told me nearest and dearest isn't either! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr. :grr:

Sooooooooooooo true!! I can even hear my DH's friends asking him when the babies are coming everytime he's on the phone! All his friends have kids already and since he's a few years older than me I think he feels behind too. He's been so good about it though, much better than me. He is very zen about the whole TTC thing and says, very cooly, "it's gonna happen baby." 
I am trying to mooch some of his zen-niss for myself :winkwink:


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> DHime said:
> 
> Go do something you both enjoy that will remind you that you are happy together now.
> 
> What a good good good piece of advice for all of us when we feel like bonking machines, a little less loved or generally pooped.
> I told DH after the last BFN that I'm totally happy with our lives together, I tell him that all the time in fact, I love our life together! But this one time in particular I told him that babies were the cherry on a bloomin' great cake. He knows that anyway but it was important for me to say. Good advice girl. Good luck with DH's libido boost! I can't believe how much you guys go at it. How do you get anything done? I'm amazed you've even got time for BnB! More power to you girl. Any news on Ambree? :shrug:Click to expand...

No news sorry.

I have to push him off to do dishes (he just gropes me during that) I can stop him long enough to clean house only if I put superhero movies/cartoons on.
Ahhh the art of redirection. It only works for a few hours but if I move fast, I can get things done. :happydance:
The only reason I can get on here is because I am work. (don't tell my boss)
Even here he calls me to come out on my lunch break to have fun in the car.
I had the opposite problem with my ex so I am enjoying it. I just have a hard time after doing the BD for 25 min or so my mind begins to wander... then I start paying attention again after 30 min of hardcore "dancing". :coffee:
This afternoon he presented me with the wedge. He thinks it will give us better angles for TTC. He went in to a hustler store asking what they had to help us get pg. (I am sooooo glad I was not there):winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

Haha, wow. I guess we're just an old married couple.

We sure do have fun, but it's not nearly as often. I'm fine with it, but I'd love to get this baby business done so we can go back to spontaneous stuff.


Now a question - my right ovary feels like it's gonna pop out of my side. Or front. Or wherever it decides it'd be the best way to fall out from. I assume this would be the ovulation pain? It's pretty uncomfortable - some sort of a stabby... kind of pain. I can feel it as I move, for instance.


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> Haha, wow. I guess we're just an old married couple.
> 
> We sure do have fun, but it's not nearly as often. I'm fine with it, but I'd love to get this baby business done so we can go back to spontaneous stuff.
> 
> 
> Now a question - my right ovary feels like it's gonna pop out of my side. Or front. Or wherever it decides it'd be the best way to fall out from. I assume this would be the ovulation pain? It's pretty uncomfortable - some sort of a stabby... kind of pain. I can feel it as I move, for instance.

wow. I don't think it is supposed to hurt that much. I had that kind of pain back in Jan. They said it was an ovarian cyst rupturing with ovulation. If the follicle gets too big it can really hurt.


----------



## Coconuts

hey *Jaza*, I can feel a weird popping feeling but just this last cycle I realised it was probably trapped wind going round a corner in my intestines. It happens all through my cycle and usually after I eat :blush: It may not be a rupturing ovary, just a bit of trapped wind????? :blush: or it could be O time. As usual with TTC, you never can bloody tell... :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

It's not too bad, I mean, I can deal with it just fine. I just feel the stabby thing in my left side as I move. Right side. I guess I even feel it in my brain, so it's making me a bit stupid. :haha:

The trapped wind, it sure could be it, but it's where similar things happen during my period. So I am basically wondering if ovulation can make me feel bloated overall. Because I sure do look pregnant right now. And my ovulation symptoms... are similar to my PMS and period days, even. I guess I'm all messed up. :lol:

It's just kind of weird. Of course, it might not be new at all, or anything. I just never really paid that much attention (if any at all) to my cycles prior to the pill. And on the pill, I didn't really care all that much either.


----------



## italianqtpie

lizzywiz said:


> Italianaqtpie- I need a new hobby!! 
> I second that! I am either peeing on a stick or on the internet comparing the results of said peed on stick every single day.

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That cracked me up!



Coconuts said:


> *Italianqtpie* you little chart fiddler you! :haha: I see what you've done there and we're all guilty of 'just seeing what would happen if I ....'. I had a look at your linky and I'd agree with FF. If you're temp stays up in this new range up above the line, O is behind you and you're in the 2WW. Dahn dahn daaaaaaaaaah! You didn't BD the day of O but that's OK because you're petrol tank should be on 'full' will all the BDing in the run up. Let's hope one of them makes it and you get a nice little sticky baby!

I am LMAO...let me tell you why. This morning, I was messing with stuff and you know what? I effed it up so bad that I don't know what I changed, shut off the [email protected] computer and went into the office. I can't believe you noticed and do you by chance know what I changed? Because at this point? I have no clue . I know I made up a temp for tomorrow , changed the ovulation detector and I can't remember what else! I figured I screwed it up so bad that no undo button would work! :haha:


----------



## italianqtpie

oh! I fixed it! I did make up a temp for tomorrow! :dohh:


----------



## italianqtpie

...........and are there really sperms waiting in the "bank" for your eggy?


----------



## Jazavac

While I'm on a roll here....

I went to the restroom a few minutes ago.


Wow.

I had never seen this much eggwite stuff in my life before. 

:????


This cycle is confusing me all over the place.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hey *Jaza*, I think you mentioned you bought TCOYF, if so go to page 65 & 67 and there is a listing of ovulation signs that include a sharp pain near ovaries, water retention/bloating and breast tenderness. On page 67 it also describes the different pains like sharp, dull and crampiness. Not all women exprience ovulation pains but that in combo with all that EWCM means your on the baby making trail!!
Good luck to you and fxed!! :)


----------



## Jazavac

I did buy the book, but I haven't made it to those pages yet. Will go take a look, though!


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> hey *Jaza*, I can feel a weird popping feeling but just this last cycle I realised it was probably trapped wind going round a corner in my intestines. It happens all through my cycle and usually after I eat :blush: It may not be a rupturing ovary, just a bit of trapped wind????? :blush: or it could be O time. As usual with TTC, you never can bloody tell... :shrug:

so true...
The first time it happened to me my doc said it was a cyst but my gyno said no way. Who knows..:shrug:


----------



## GeekChic

So sept is here and it is going to be a busy month in the geek household. Which I've decided to embrace as a good thing to keep my mind off obssessing about not being pregnant. I've also got a tiny tip for any smartphone wielding FF users trying to avoid blank chartboredom, enter your temps via the app and it doesn't show the chart.
What I have no handy advice for is how to stop that heart sinking feeling when idly scanning fb news feed and see a ton of new baby pics and two more pregnancies announced, although they are not first timers which I'm telling myself is much harder than falling a second / third time. Gah time to get off to work.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
ah yes the good old FB status and pics. geekchic i just had the very same thing. friends showing off new babies and friends announcing updates on their pregnancy stages...ahhhhhhhhh ....will. just. need. to. grin. and. bare. it.

Dhime - your DH sounds like one horny devil... :haha:and with the boosters he may turn into the incredible hulk. lucky girl

All this talk of BD is making me feel like getting some action too. :happydance:Only CD 7 but what the hell just for the fun of it ;)

let's go for it girls :dust:


----------



## Jazavac

FF has not yet confirmed it, but my OPKs just did this morning.

I am now oficially in TWW and I am absolutely trying my best to ignore the fact.


----------



## anniepie

Ooooh, :dust: Jazavac... when are you going to test/when would AF be due?

I'm hoping to enter a TWW afterall...OH and I BD last night after the previous night's fiasco. I've still not O'd- expect I will today or tomorrow... (tomorrow will be cd23 which will equal my latest O date so far)...but if I O later than that it'll be fine as I'm sure we'll be getting plenty of :sex: in when we're on holidays...off tomorrow...

I'll likely be due to test or see AF around the 13th/14th...


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> hi ladies,
> ah yes the good old FB status and pics. geekchic i just had the very same thing. friends showing off new babies and friends announcing updates on their pregnancy stages...ahhhhhhhhh ....will. just. need. to. grin. and. bare. it.
> 
> Dhime - your DH sounds like one horny devil... :haha:and with the boosters he may turn into the incredible hulk. lucky girl
> 
> All this talk of BD is making me feel like getting some action too. :happydance:Only CD 7 but what the hell just for the fun of it ;)
> 
> let's go for it girls :dust:

I feel very lucky to have a guy like him. Besides, he's the one that got me on the baby train. He's been saying he wanted a baby for 3 years. Once we got legal, he said, lets do it... I am tired of waiting. He stands outside the door every time I do a pg test. I swear the guy was a chick in another life... Can't help but love him for it. It makes me sad when I hear about men who don't go after thier wives daily. I had that with my ex for 12 years. Once or twice a week. Not bad but the last 2 years together it dropped to once or twice a month. A sad time in my life that I am happy to put behind me. Too many women are on that boat though. Sometimes I want to just clone my DH and send them out to friends. Anyone want some tall blonde genes?


----------



## DHime

anniepie said:


> Ooooh, :dust: Jazavac... when are you going to test/when would AF be due?
> 
> I'm hoping to enter a TWW afterall...OH and I BD last night after the previous night's fiasco. I've still not O'd- expect I will today or tomorrow... (tomorrow will be cd23 which will equal my latest O date so far)...but if I O later than that it'll be fine as I'm sure we'll be getting plenty of :sex: in when we're on holidays...off tomorrow...
> 
> I'll likely be due to test or see AF around the 13th/14th...

:dust:
Good luck!


----------



## aleja

hey jaza good news for u time to..

:laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::mail::telephone::book::football:
to pass the time.

or just:coffee: while u wait

GL:flower:


----------



## DHime

I think I am entering the tww. Temp rose again today (2nd day in a row after the dip).
it's like watching grass grow.... Why can't they come up with a little gadget that beeps when implantion happens? That would be cool. 
It beeps once for ovulation, again at conception, and again at implantation. We would call it the CNS Conception Notification System. I wonder....

hang in therre jaz


----------



## aleja

DHime said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> ah yes the good old FB status and pics. geekchic i just had the very same thing. friends showing off new babies and friends announcing updates on their pregnancy stages...ahhhhhhhhh ....will. just. need. to. grin. and. bare. it.
> 
> Dhime - your DH sounds like one horny devil... :haha:and with the boosters he may turn into the incredible hulk. lucky girl
> 
> All this talk of BD is making me feel like getting some action too. :happydance:Only CD 7 but what the hell just for the fun of it ;)
> 
> let's go for it girls :dust:
> 
> I feel very lucky to have a guy like him. Besides, he's the one that got me on the baby train. He's been saying he wanted a baby for 3 years. Once we got legal, he said, lets do it... I am tired of waiting. He stands outside the door every time I do a pg test. I swear the guy was a chick in another life... Can't help but love him for it. It makes me sad when I hear about men who don't go after thier wives daily. I had that with my ex for 12 years. Once or twice a week. Not bad but the last 2 years together it dropped to once or twice a month. A sad time in my life that I am happy to put behind me. Too many women are on that boat though. Sometimes I want to just clone my DH and send them out to friends. Anyone want some tall blonde genes?Click to expand...

:blush: I am not sure if I can handle a clone of your DH, the daily gropings in the kitchen and trying to keep him at bay a few times a day - I think I would find hard sometimes! Your DH is definitely a unique species. He is a keeper.

I am a wee bit lazy in the sexy time department especially as I love :sleep:, plus we been together for 10 years so sometimes its hard to keep up the :kiss: I now sound like a granny!!!! 
my DH is a bit like me so I won't bother cloning him for you:haha:


----------



## bunda

2ww here, too. Assuming my temps stay high for tomorrow, anyway. It's my first 2ww and I hope I don't develop the poas crazies:wacko:, like a lot of people on these boards. 
I'm going to try to be really cool about this. It's way too much to expect to get anywhere within a few weeks off the pill (plus I'm not sure I'm ready for any bfp just yet)


----------



## Jazavac

anniepie said:


> Ooooh, :dust: Jazavac... when are you going to test/when would AF be due?

FF says it's due on the 12th - AF, not testing. I don't know what it thinks about POAS because it's not marked my ovulation yet (it will tomorrow, I highly doubt my temp would crash, having seen my OPKs and experienced other symptoms).

However, I have no clue about this cycle. I normally ovulate on day 13 and this time it's gonna be 16 or 17. So we'll see if my luteal phase will stick to its normal length, or if it will shorten and get my AF to show up on time.

I mean, ok, there's a tinylittleslim chance that it won't show up at all. I'll try to avoid wishful thinking, as well as testing, too.


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck to everyone, especially all the 2WWers, because that part of the deal really requires.. well, a lot of patience (which I don't have myself).

I am more than fine with our sexual activities as they are now. I'd be far from fulfilling the needs of someone who'd want it at least once a day.


----------



## bunda

Looks like a lot of people here are in similar phases of their cycle (waiting for O prediction). I wonder... have we been spending so much time on these boards that our cycles have synchronised? :haha:

DHime: It used to be that my libido was far above my fella's but now we're about even (I've calmed down, I guess) I don't think I could face every single day! Whew, I'd be making sure I only wear the man-repellent maxi pants and have on a hair net all day to put him off. Maybe those 'camel-coloured' practical bras (the ones that won't show under white clothing) that are always so wonderfully unattractive (especially if the cup fabric is that silky stuff and wrinkles a little... mmmh, sexilicous! 
Still, when ttc, too much is definitely better than not enough. GL :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

I love the idea that our cycles have synch'd from being on the forum :rofl: A little like a house full of women living togeether... :thumbup:

DHime...love the idea of the CNS...


----------



## NellieRae

*DHime*, its a lovely idea! I'm signing up!

I think I'm in the TWW, now too. If my temp is still up tomorrow, I'll see my CH's!

Hopefully I won't have time to symptom spot & obsess - as my in-laws will be here in a couple weeks.......eeek, they're going to be here around testing time. I will have to downplay and "symptoms" I feel - real or imagined. 

This discussion reminds me of the days when DH was a horny dog & I loved it.....back in college! :dohh: Neither of us have the drive we did back then, but I'm ok with where we are. He goes through phases, too, I think. When he's in a good mood or happy about anything, he wants to spread his "cheer" :haha:


----------



## sunshine1217

Nice temps NellieRae, you sound like a southern bell. :winkwink: 

I haven't been on this thread in ages! Hope you guys are all doing fab. What happened to Ambree?

:dust::dust:


----------



## DHime

bunda said:
 

> Looks like a lot of people here are in similar phases of their cycle (waiting for O prediction). I wonder... have we been spending so much time on these boards that our cycles have synchronised? :haha:
> 
> DHime: It used to be that my libido was far above my fella's but now we're about even (I've calmed down, I guess) I don't think I could face every single day! Whew, I'd be making sure I only wear the man-repellent maxi pants and have on a hair net all day to put him off. Maybe those 'camel-coloured' practical bras (the ones that won't show under white clothing) that are always so wonderfully unattractive (especially if the cup fabric is that silky stuff and wrinkles a little... mmmh, sexilicous!
> Still, when ttc, too much is definitely better than not enough. GL :thumbup:

It's easier than you might think to get used to it. Id did try the ugly underwear. Didn't work. I even tried wearing jeans all the time. He throws them out when I am not looking so I will wear dresses. (Easier access) :shrug:
I haven't much of a libido but since he is 25, it's still easy for him. He does wear me out though. I fell I need no workout time at this point. 
He will chill with age like most men do. I just started thyroid meds today so I am hoping that helps my libido. Hypothyroid causes lots of issues with that as well as weight. Offhandedly, it causes fertility issues too. (fingers crossed)


----------



## lizzywiz

I don't have much time so I am just going to selfishly say that I am SO glad that I am no longer alone in the two week wait. 
What can I say? Crazy loves company!
:yipee::hissy::yipee::hissy::yipee::hissy::yipee::hissy:


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, yeah. I'm finally past my deductible, so now I have to find someone who will be nice enough to send me to a lab and have my thyroid hormones checked.


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm finally past my deductible, so now I have to find someone who will be nice enough to send me to a lab and have my thyroid hormones checked.

I hope eveything comes out okay on that.
They are now saying that hypothyroid may be a contributing factor in PCOS.
Make you wonder since all the hormones are connected.


----------



## bunda

good luck, Jazavac. What is a 'deductible'? Is it something to do with US health insurance rules?


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah. I'm finally past my deductible, so now I have to find someone who will be nice enough to send me to a lab and have my thyroid hormones checked.
> 
> I hope eveything comes out okay on that.
> They are now saying that hypothyroid may be a contributing factor in PCOS.
> Make you wonder since all the hormones are connected.Click to expand...

It does - it also makes me wonder _why_ so _many_ women have thyroid disorders & PCOS. Can I ask what your TSH was before you started hormone therapy? Mine was 3.06 (normal according to labs) but I'm worried that with the newer guidelines, I'm borderline or sub-clinical hypo. I have what could be symptoms occasionally.....but nothing that would have me running to a doc....


----------



## Jazavac

bunda said:


> good luck, Jazavac. What is a 'deductible'? Is it something to do with US health insurance rules?

Yeah, it's a pain in the butt, the whole system.

It's one of the worst things that I've seen here in the US. I miss our Croatian healthcare. :(


----------



## GeekChic

Just a quick night night post to say good luck to all you TWW ladies, be cool as you 2dpo you'll be poas by 9, it's just too exciting a possibility - enjoy!

For the budding endocrinologists in the group, it's all linked, I think I had a chart showing how back in college that we had to learn. A friend of mine has both hypothyroidism and pcos and had trouble ttc until she went on metformin, which is a diabetes therapy (blood glucose control is linked in to the whole hormone megamix) I recall her saying that she only got the metformin going private, cos the NHS didn't recommend it or something, it was a few years back there's probably new research, I should look it up next week. 

Xx


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah. I'm finally past my deductible, so now I have to find someone who will be nice enough to send me to a lab and have my thyroid hormones checked.
> 
> I hope eveything comes out okay on that.
> They are now saying that hypothyroid may be a contributing factor in PCOS.
> Make you wonder since all the hormones are connected.Click to expand...
> 
> It does - it also makes me wonder _why_ so _many_ women have thyroid disorders & PCOS. Can I ask what your TSH was before you started hormone therapy? Mine was 3.06 (normal according to labs) but I'm worried that with the newer guidelines, I'm borderline or sub-clinical hypo. I have what could be symptoms occasionally.....but nothing that would have me running to a doc....Click to expand...

Couldn't afford the test to find out. (No health insurance till November)
My grandmother, father, uncle, and twin sis all have it. I fought anorexia for 10 years and the doc who told me said that I had every symptom. Mood swings, low body temp, unexplained weight gain despite healthy eating and excercise, Adult acne, memory issues, and attention problems. I have even been loosing my hair. I will know for sure soon what the numbers are though.


----------



## binksmommy

I know the pressure.. I'm 36 ..37 in March and have PCOS, overweight and anxiety, high BP and more... Have been TTCing since Feb 2011 .. have watched my best friend go all 9 months.. and my anxiety about her new baby is giving me heart palpatations.. and more anxiety than I can handle... I'm very happy for her.. but I'm keeping my distance from her because I'm worried for my health.. I can't get preggo with all this STRESS!!! I start Clomid starting tonight... think I might try meditation cd's at night before bed.. I can't live like this!

I tried for 2 years for my daughter... quit a stressful job and got preggo that next week!! Stress is not my BFP friend!!


----------



## GirlBlue

Wow *Binksmommy*...I know so many people with very similar TTC stories who've quit stressful jobs and then got their BFP. I hope you avoid the stress as much as possible. Have you looked into natural remedies to reduce anxiety? 

*DHime* I hope the thyroid meds help. I go to docs on the 9th to find out whether I'm OV etc. I have no reason to think I'm not other than 3 failed attempts and my age. My doc is not the most responsive, so I'm not sure what she'll do. She prefers to pretend that everything is ok until proven wrong. 

AFM...DH has been super moody this cycle, so even though all signs say go on the OV, we're not BD. :nope::nope: After BD earlier this week he also told me that he thinks it's too soon to have a baby (5 years of marriage, 32+ yo, and 5 graduate degrees between us and it's too soon). Sounds like cold feet to me. So I'm trying to be patient. I got one BD in so i guess there's still a chance, but I doubt it. 

Oh well....BD to everybody.


----------



## binksmommy

girlblue.. I have and most natural remedies like St Johns Wort counter act my BP meds.. so I don't take them.. I'm going to try to relax maybe meditate..


----------



## anniepie

Binksmommy-sorry to hear what you're going through. have you tried hypnotherapy? I've a friend which is a hypnotherapist and specializes in seeing people with fertility issues. It can really help manage things such as anxiety and of course won't interfere with anything you're taking or a pregnancy...might be worth looking into...


----------



## Jazavac

FF says I should test on the 15th, which is when I am supposed to get my period, as well. Man. That's so... far far away!


----------



## blueeyedauby

I came across this thread today. I'm so glad I did. DH and I are both 31, we have been married for almost 6 years. We only started ttc 6 months ago. DH had some fears about being a daddy, and then we hit a really rough patch in our marriage. I don't know how the rest of you view faith and God, but I know that God blessed me with not having children during this rough time. I know that if we had children things would have turned out differently and I know that is not what God had in plan. So that brings us today. I am under huge pressure to have a baby. I try not to let the pressure get to me, but it is so hard when you are the only one without a child in your group of friends. I know you all know how I feel!


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, blueeyedauby!


----------



## Jazavac

Ooo. Looks like everyone is enjoying their weekend faaar away from the computers. 

Well, 3 more minutes and I'll be done with work too!!


----------



## DJsBabyDoll

I know I'm sure feeling pressure! I'll be 36 this month and I feel as though I'm running out of time. I had originally wanted at least 2 children, but now that I've waited so long I'll probably have a spoiled rotten only child. LOL


----------



## lizzywiz

Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god. I either just got my first evap line in 5 years or my first (faint) BFP! It is a dollar store test and I would swear there is some pink to the line but it could be line eye. Sorry, don&#8217;t have the set up to post a pic or I would love some tweaking.
Ladies, I could not keep it to myself but I want to wait to get a confirmation on a digi tomorrow morning before telling my DH, so you have to go through this excruciating wait with me.
I am not posting this info anywhere else, &#8216;cause it will be hard enough to tell ya&#8217;ll if it was just an evap and I don&#8217;t wanna set myself up to be even more devastated.
Fingers crossed, please!

PS- Welcome to the newbies to this thread and sorry for another totally about me post- I&#8217;ll be more supportive as soon as I get through this TWW, however it turns out.


----------



## Jazavac

Ooooo, lizzy! Go get a better test. Or upload a picture somehow. Or.. something!


----------



## lizzywiz

I am gonna test again in 2 more hours and I will update you.
I keep reminding myself a negative tonight doesn't mean no for sure so the real test is tomorrow morning, but maybe I'll get lucky tonight!


----------



## lizzywiz

...being sneaky 'cause DH is home and wondering about my odd mood...


----------



## lizzywiz

another very faint line on an FRER. 
WOW.
Okay, let's not get crazy. I will check again in the a.m. and keep an eye on things. AF due in 4 days. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## katerina

Lizzywiz....good luck.....hope it's good news! Keep us posted! x


----------



## Jazavac

Oooo!

Okay. I would then say that's it's pretty safe to congratulate you. I mean, hey, it's two faint lines so far! :thumbup:


----------



## aleja

hi ladies

welcome to newbies. hope you enjoy the thread. it has been a very supportive group of gals so i am glad you have joined in.:flower:

Lizzywiz - wow that is amazing news congratulations on your BFP lines. keep us posted. 
:happydance:

good luck to the other TWW gals. it really does feel like are all in sync. 

Anyone in sync with CD 9?? waiting to OV stage for me. And yesterday DH and I bought our second baby purchase. :blush:
we bought a cute little t-shirt for a future cute little toddler. I know its presumptuous but i guess it is about having hope that one day we will have our own little one.


----------



## sunnysun

:hi: all

Just bumped into this thread- I've just turned 33 two weeks ago, OMG, scary to know that I'm already 33!!
Hubby and are TTC our number 1- but so far I had 2 mc and a long history of PCOS.
AF is around the corner this month so BFN but hoping for better results end of month:winkwink:

Anyone testing today or next few days?


----------



## sunnysun

CONGRATS LIZZY! How did the digi go?


----------



## aleja

hi sunnysun. welcome onboard. happy belated birthday! 33 is a wee bit scary but it has it upsides, such as still young enough to enjoy life and old enough to know better. (i know its a cliche).

im not testing soon but wishing u all the best. hope you get your sticky bean this month:flower:


----------



## sunnysun

aleja said:


> hi sunnysun. welcome onboard. happy belated birthday! 33 is a wee bit scary but it has it upsides, such as still young enough to enjoy life and old enough to know better. (i know its a cliche).
> 
> im not testing soon but wishing u all the best. hope you get your sticky bean this month:flower:

Thank you Aleja!

:haha: so true! feeling well young :winkwink:

I'll have to wait until end of the month to test again as this cycle is out of the window!


----------



## italianqtpie

lizzywiz said:


> Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god. I either just got my first evap line in 5 years or my first (faint) BFP! It is a dollar store test and I would swear there is some pink to the line but it could be line eye. Sorry, dont have the set up to post a pic or I would love some tweaking.
> Ladies, I could not keep it to myself but I want to wait to get a confirmation on a digi tomorrow morning before telling my DH, so you have to go through this excruciating wait with me.
> I am not posting this info anywhere else, cause it will be hard enough to tell yall if it was just an evap and I dont wanna set myself up to be even more devastated.
> Fingers crossed, please!
> 
> PS- Welcome to the newbies to this thread and sorry for another totally about me post- Ill be more supportive as soon as I get through this TWW, however it turns out.

!! This is GREAT news !! We're here for ya :kiss:


----------



## italianqtpie

sunnysun said:


> :hi: all
> 
> Just bumped into this thread- I've just turned 33 two weeks ago, OMG, scary to know that I'm already 33!!
> Hubby and are TTC our number 1- but so far I had 2 mc and a long history of PCOS.
> AF is around the corner this month so BFN but hoping for better results end of month:winkwink:
> 
> Anyone testing today or next few days?

Welcome!


----------



## italianqtpie

Sorry I've been absent without a pass...I was busy "turning 35" on Friday! LOL a wonderful long weekend to celebrate! I am blessed.

I've had pretty crazy cramping and very sore bbs for 3 days and I am convinced I'm out this month as there's no way tender boobs are from 5 dpo:( Yesterday, I had some *tmi tmi tmi* snot like yellow CM and I'm all over the place mentally.

Charts below if any analyzers wanna take a stab!


----------



## aleja

sunnysun said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> hi sunnysun. welcome onboard. happy belated birthday! 33 is a wee bit scary but it has it upsides, such as still young enough to enjoy life and old enough to know better. (i know its a cliche).
> 
> im not testing soon but wishing u all the best. hope you get your sticky bean this month:flower:
> 
> Thank you Aleja!
> 
> :haha: so true! feeling well young :winkwink:
> 
> I'll have to wait until end of the month to test again as this cycle is out of the window!Click to expand...

i am also testing at the end of the month so GL to both of us!
PS I love your avatar pic. what beach is that? it is very beautiful


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: hello all newbies! This thread just grows and grows. I love it. :hi:

*Lizziwizz* OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGOD!!!!!!! We're all right there with you! Good luck hun. All my crossables are crossed!

*Aleja* I think a few baby purchases here and there help to keep you focused and to stay positive that one day your LO will be wearing it! Also I'm right there with you waiting to O. I'm CD11 and usually O around CD22. I'm taking AC this cycle so O could be the same, later or what I'm hoping for, earlier. OPKs started today. When should you Ov?

*Sunnysun* Your avatar looks like a beach we have here in Sardinia. The morning after our wedding we left the hotel and spend the day on a beach called Mari Ermi and it looks just like that pic! Welcome along hun, I'm sorry for you losses. I can't imagine what that must have been like. Lots of women on this thread can though so you've come to the right place to find, love, understanding and a ton of support! AF coming for sure or are you testing soon :test: GL.

*Italianqtpie*, :cake: Happy Birthday!!!! They say your chart can show and implantation 'dip' in temps when the little eggy hooks on. That's usually between 6-10DPO if I'm not wrong. 5DPO is a little early in this time frame but it's not impossible and in TTC anything can happen. Many non preggy charts show that dip too though so I would read into anything with too much certainty. It's only good if it gives you a boost to carry you through the 2WW. I've looked at a lot of preggy charts and one things for sure, anything can and does / doesn't happen. We can only trust the HPTs. HPTs are our friends! GL girl.

AFM I've been absent this weekend because we had my best friend and her three month old daughter come and stay with us. :baby: She was and angel and I got a bagillion cuddles and now my baby fever is raging. Luckily for me, today is CD11 which means Detox Phase is now over and OPK phase can begin. Took my first OPK of the cycle. Neg of course, but I'm OPKing twice a day until O. Could be a long wait if I O like normal but I'm hoping the Agnus Castus will help move Ov day forward a bit so I don't want to miss it. Can't use FF's predictions since the stats were made before I started on AC. Here's to Ov around CD14. (I'd be :cloud9: if I did!)

:dust: to all.


----------



## flangel813

aleja said:


> hi ladies
> 
> welcome to newbies. hope you enjoy the thread. it has been a very supportive group of gals so i am glad you have joined in.:flower:
> 
> Lizzywiz - wow that is amazing news congratulations on your BFP lines. keep us posted.
> :happydance:
> 
> good luck to the other TWW gals. it really does feel like are all in sync.
> 
> Anyone in sync with CD 9?? waiting to OV stage for me. And yesterday DH and I bought our second baby purchase. :blush:
> we bought a cute little t-shirt for a future cute little toddler. I know its presumptuous but i guess it is about having hope that one day we will have our own little one.

I'm on CD8 here, going for HSG on Tuesday.

I have been knitting items in to a hopechest for our future little one. No purchases, just making a few things here and there. As time has gone by I've used some of the items for a baby shower here and there, the items I'm not attached to.


----------



## Jazavac

Happy belated birthday, Italianqtpie!

Welcome to all the new people, too!

My boobs are.. omg sore. And that's a new one for me. 4DPO today, and it started yesterday. They do get sore, but only within 24-36 hours before my period, so that's not it, this time.


----------



## lizzywiz

Italiancutiepie- can I just say that you look closer to 25 than 35 in your pic. Your skin is amazing!

Thanks for all the luck, ladies, but things are weirder today:
Another faint line on an FRER this morning, so that makes 3 lines in the last 24 hours. I have never had anything other than stark white negatives, so that is pretty exciting.BUT, my FRER digi said no, so I dont know what the heck is going on. :shrug:
Will be testing like a maniac up until AF shows (or not).

I will be crazy sad , of course, if this ends up being a chemical, but after 5 years even a chemical is better than nothing because it shows that at least I can get that fardoes that make sense?

Good luck all you OPKers and TWWers! At least we are not alone on this crazy ride!:hugs: :friends:


----------



## Jazavac

Anything makes sense, lizzy! Good luck!


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> *Italianqtpie*, :cake: Happy Birthday!!!! They say your chart can show and implantation 'dip' in temps when the little eggy hooks on. That's usually between 6-10DPO if I'm not wrong. 5DPO is a little early in this time frame but it's not impossible and in TTC anything can happen. Many non preggy charts show that dip too though so I would read into anything with too much certainty. It's only good if it gives you a boost to carry you through the 2WW. I've looked at a lot of preggy charts and one things for sure, anything can and does / doesn't happen. We can only trust the HPTs. HPTs are our friends! GL girl.
> 
> AFM I've been absent this weekend because we had my best friend and her three month old daughter come and stay with us. :baby: She was and angel and I got a bagillion cuddles and now my baby fever is raging. Luckily for me, today is CD11 which means Detox Phase is now over and OPK phase can begin. Took my first OPK of the cycle. Neg of course, but I'm OPKing twice a day until O. Could be a long wait if I O like normal but I'm hoping the Agnus Castus will help move Ov day forward a bit so I don't want to miss it. Can't use FF's predictions since the stats were made before I started on AC. Here's to Ov around CD14. (I'd be :cloud9: if I did!)
> 
> :dust: to all.

Thanks :) a little backstory on why my ticker says 6dpo and FF says 5dpo...I have severe ovulation cramping and it happened LATE Monday night like 11pm, so im my head (LOL!!) that was my O day...But i trust FF more and who the heck knows. Odds are against me to get my BFP on the first month i've tried! My short LP is the only thing that has me worried . This cramping and the bricks for bbs I have right now. I have to believe the witch is on her way soon :(

I bet you loved the baby cuddles....ahh...they are so perfect!



Jazavac said:


> Happy belated birthday, Italianqtpie!
> 
> Welcome to all the new people, too!
> 
> My boobs are.. omg sore. And that's a new one for me. 4DPO today, and it started yesterday. They do get sore, but only within 24-36 hours before my period, so that's not it, this time.

Thanks! I hope the sore bbs mean :bfp: for YOU!!!



lizzywiz said:


> Italiancutiepie- can I just say that you look closer to 25 than 35 in your pic. Your skin is amazing!
> 
> Thanks for all the luck, ladies, but things are weirder today:
> Another faint line on an FRER this morning, so that makes 3 lines in the last 24 hours. I have never had anything other than stark white negatives, so that is pretty exciting.BUT, my FRER digi said no, so I dont know what the heck is going on. :shrug:
> Will be testing like a maniac up until AF shows (or not).
> 
> I will be crazy sad , of course, if this ends up being a chemical, but after 5 years even a chemical is better than nothing because it shows that at least I can get that fardoes that make sense?
> 
> Good luck all you OPKers and TWWers! At least we are not alone on this crazy ride!:hugs: :friends:

Thanks, sweetie. Microderm's and chemical peels and decent lighting! :friends:

It makes TOTAL sense! It's showing your body can get pregnant! I have a great feeling for you!! :dust:


----------



## GeekChic

Aleja flangel - I'm a day or two behind you on cd7, still a week to go before ov, next weekend is the geek BD fest, need to somehow better our high score from last month without raising the stakes too far and causing another meltdown. Actually one thing I will do is set an alarm so I get the best temps I can. 

Welcome to the newbies, and good luck to lizzy & qtpie next few days will tell all


----------



## italianqtpie

GeekChic said:


> Aleja flangel - I'm a day or two behind you on cd7, still a week to go before ov, next weekend is the geek BD fest, need to somehow better our high score from last month without raising the stakes too far and causing another meltdown. Actually one thing I will do is set an alarm so I get the best temps I can.
> 
> Welcome to the newbies, and good luck to lizzy & qtpie next few days will tell all

Thanks, Geek :hugs:

I already am making a list as well for what we'll do different next month. The first thing is...taking my temp vaginally I think. 

Guys, my cramps are killing me and I can't take my bra off. I'm so scared :witch: is coming early :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

Hang in there *qtpie*, you're not out until AF says so. :flower: Oh and I started taking my temps up the hoohaa since last month and the difference is incredible. Just check out my temps for this cycle. They're amazing. And I set my alarm for half seven on the dot every morning and have done since records began. The difference is in the method, not the time. Check it out!


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> Hang in there *qtpie*, you're not out until AF says so. :flower: Oh and I started taking my temps up the hoohaa since last month and the difference is incredible. Just check out my temps for this cycle. They're amazing. And I set my alarm for half seven on the dot every morning and have done since records began. The difference is in the method, not the time. Check it out!

[email protected] "Clumsy" in your June cycle! :laugh2:

I heard hoohaa temps are much more reliable ! Woot!


----------



## DHime

GirlBlue said:


> Wow *Binksmommy*...I know so many people with very similar TTC stories who've quit stressful jobs and then got their BFP. I hope you avoid the stress as much as possible. Have you looked into natural remedies to reduce anxiety?
> 
> *DHime* I hope the thyroid meds help. I go to docs on the 9th to find out whether I'm OV etc. I have no reason to think I'm not other than 3 failed attempts and my age. My doc is not the most responsive, so I'm not sure what she'll do. She prefers to pretend that everything is ok until proven wrong.
> 
> AFM...DH has been super moody this cycle, so even though all signs say go on the OV, we're not BD. :nope::nope: After BD earlier this week he also told me that he thinks it's too soon to have a baby (5 years of marriage, 32+ yo, and 5 graduate degrees between us and it's too soon). Sounds like cold feet to me. So I'm trying to be patient. I got one BD in so i guess there's still a chance, but I doubt it.
> 
> Oh well....BD to everybody.

I am so sorry to hear it sweetie. :hugs: did he say why he felt that way?


----------



## DHime

blueeyedauby said:


> I came across this thread today. I'm so glad I did. DH and I are both 31, we have been married for almost 6 years. We only started ttc 6 months ago. DH had some fears about being a daddy, and then we hit a really rough patch in our marriage. I don't know how the rest of you view faith and God, but I know that God blessed me with not having children during this rough time. I know that if we had children things would have turned out differently and I know that is not what God had in plan. So that brings us today. I am under huge pressure to have a baby. I try not to let the pressure get to me, but it is so hard when you are the only one without a child in your group of friends. I know you all know how I feel!

Welcome! I don't know anyone with a baby right now so I have a hard time understanding the feeling of being left out on this. Most everyone I know outside of here thinks we shouldn't have a baby given that state of the world and since we are poorer than poor. (2ppl living on 17k a year) It's good not to be too stressed over it though. Just makes it harder to conceive.:shrug:


----------



## DHime

lizzywiz said:


> Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god. I either just got my first evap line in 5 years or my first (faint) BFP! It is a dollar store test and I would swear there is some pink to the line but it could be line eye. Sorry, dont have the set up to post a pic or I would love some tweaking.
> Ladies, I could not keep it to myself but I want to wait to get a confirmation on a digi tomorrow morning before telling my DH, so you have to go through this excruciating wait with me.
> I am not posting this info anywhere else, cause it will be hard enough to tell yall if it was just an evap and I dont wanna set myself up to be even more devastated.
> Fingers crossed, please!
> 
> PS- Welcome to the newbies to this thread and sorry for another totally about me post- Ill be more supportive as soon as I get through this TWW, however it turns out.

crossing my fingers for you!
:dust:


----------



## DHime

italianqtpie said:


> Sorry I've been absent without a pass...I was busy "turning 35" on Friday! LOL a wonderful long weekend to celebrate! I am blessed.
> 
> I've had pretty crazy cramping and very sore bbs for 3 days and I am convinced I'm out this month as there's no way tender boobs are from 5 dpo:( Yesterday, I had some *tmi tmi tmi* snot like yellow CM and I'm all over the place mentally.
> 
> Charts below if any analyzers wanna take a stab!

I know CM changes throughout the month but I have no idea about the color.
I get sore bb's during my leutial phase. Gets on my nerves since I can't analyze my symptoms. I guess it keeps me from obscesing. (sorry for any spelling errors)


----------



## DHime

ok I know this is supposed to be a myth but actually O'd on day 14 of my cycle... I am officially in the 2ww.
how's everyone else cmming?


----------



## lysh

Hi ladies! It was nice coming across this thread. I just turned 33 and my DH and I have just begun trying. I am definitely feeling pressured- not by the outside world but by myself. I never thought I would be 33 and just beginning to try, but sometimes life has its own plans!! lol I always wanted 2 children and I guess I worry because it might be harder now that I am in my 30s. I know many women in their 30s who easily have children but I also know many who cannot. So I guess I will see what life has in store (hopefully 2 little ones!) 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## flangel813

Coconuts said:


> Hang in there *qtpie*, you're not out until AF says so. :flower: Oh and I started taking my temps up the hoohaa since last month and the difference is incredible. Just check out my temps for this cycle. They're amazing. And I set my alarm for half seven on the dot every morning and have done since records began. The difference is in the method, not the time. Check it out!

I may have to think about that next month. I quit recording my temps because I added an extra blanket on the bed because I was freezing a few days into my cycle. Glad I have CBFM. I will probably start recording temps again starting tomorrow.

HSG is in two days...a little nervous but hopeful since my doc says that preggo chances are pretty good after HSG since any blockages will be removed by the procedure.


----------



## NellieRae

*Dhime* welcome to the 2ww! *Lysh*, welcome to this thread  You seem to come into this adventure with a healthy, realistic attitude. :flower:

*flangel*, I hope your HSG goes smoothly & with as little pain as possible. I would be nervous, too. 

*Lizzywiz!* If you want to remain cautious, I understand - its probably better. But I will be excited for you! FX!

2WW........I find it easier to convince myself that I'm not pregnant and hope I'll be pleasantly surprised if I do see a BFP. Pretty easy to say only 4 dpo, but I haven't been as diligent with the ttc rules this month, so I feel like my chances are less. Distractions, distractions.......I know you are out there!


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, lysh! 

For whatever reason, this 2WW has been good for me, so far at least. I'm not obsessing, I'm not seeing things that may not exist, and maybe am even ignoring those that do. I'll try to stay away from any and all sticks I could pee on, too. Maybe that's the way to go.

I have to call my healthcare company on Tuesday and find out why they keep charging me for all of the bloodwork. My policy should cover infertility diagnosis (doctor appointments AND tests - bloodwork and scans). So far, they've made me pay for all of my bloodwork. The last bill made me pretty enraged - $300 for one tiny vial of blood. Wtf.


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Lysh, welcome along, great to have all these new faces. I feel some pressure from outside to get this family started especially since we got married but like you it's the alarm bells ringing inside. 'NOW IS THE TIME, NOW IS THE TIME.' I wish we'd got started earlier but we were living with my in-laws the year before last and before that I was finishing my degree as a mature student. It's only now that we feel like starting a family feels right. We'll get our babies. Plural. Age is just a number so forget about the stats and stay positive. Being skeptical will not help us conceive so why be anything less that positive? This. Is. The. Month! :hugs:



DHime said:

> Most everyone I know outside of here thinks we shouldn't have a baby given that state of the world and since we are poorer than poor.

Girl we're stinking poor too! I know it sucks but there are people poorer than us in this world with families and happy ones at that. My parents struggled when I was little and my Mum always said that when times are tight, you cut your cloth accordingly and make do. The best thing you can do for you child is to love them, and that's free, so go tell most everyone you know to go shove it. If you wait to the perfect time and enough cash it won't be Aunt Flow that'll be your problem, it'll be her mother. Mrs Menopause! Keep going girl. You'll find a way. x

*Jaza*, $300 to look at your blood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........ *faints*


----------



## bunda

coo, you go away for the weekend and it's an extra 6 pages to read through.

Hello to all the new faces here :hi: 

first up, a happy birthday to italianqtpie:cake:

*Jazavac*: $300?!?!?! it probably takes a technicians five minutes to do the bloodwork and a further seven to write up the results. :growlmad: I hate the idea of profit from healthcare, so I'm mighty glad of the NHS, even with its faults (what health system is faultless, after all). Like you, I'm avoiding all pee-sticks for the sake of my sanity. It'll happen when it happens. Finding out a week ahead is alright, but I won't be at ease until the 12th week has passed anyway, and even THEN it's several months until labour day (but not Labour Day - funny if it fell on the same day, haha)

*Flangel*: good look, sounds like good news for the grand un-blocking after a HSG. (makes us sound like drains:huh:).

*DHime*: don't worry about the finances. People are raising happy children on less than you have, even. It's not easy, but talk to almost any parent. They'd rather have their kid than the spare money. My situation is no better: I'm unemployed and we're on an income of about the same, but I think I'd be broke as a parent if I had twice that amount. Far more important is the other stuff of raising a child: love, patience, empathy, care, attention. We can manage, I'm sure. Right now, I'd rather run out of money than out of time.

*Lizziwiz* \\:D/ sounds hopeful. How exciting!! The digis are often less sensitive than our beady eyes at detecting a faint line and concluding a definite yes. They're more binary so I guess require a higher certainty. Maybe in a little time the digi one will catch up. The wait is agonising, I bet. All things crossed for you.

*GirlBlue*. my heart sank as I read your post. It does sound like cold feet. Currently in my relationship, it's me who keeps getting the collywobbles when I think of what we're doing and my OH is the one who keeps asking me whether I've changed my mind. I won't change my mind, as the pain of childbirth, the cost of children, the worries about their safety, the sleepless nights and headbanging frustrations will be as nothing to the regret of not having even tried. I feel like I love my children even now, before they even exist, so I know I have to do this. 
I think you need to sit down and talk with him about what it is he's actually afraid of and discuss how this will be addressed. Your time is worth more than his, so it's mightily dangerous for him to delay, as resentment is a bigger killer to any relationship than children could ever be. Hope things turn around for you.

I'm feeling low not about ttc but about my job situation. I've been unemployed for three months now and I'm beginning to lose my nerve about actually having to take a job and start work. The whole idea now scares me a little bit (will I be good enough. can I cope with being in a full time job. will the mean kids take my lunch money) and I have an appointment at the jobcentre today and I'm dreading it. I feel like it's my fault I'm unemployed because I want to make a career change and not go back to my old-comfortable admin jobs I've always had. I'm off to do some jobsearching now. That's nowhere near as fun as babymaking.


----------



## Coconuts

Bunda said:

> I feel like I love my children even now, before they even exist

I hear that. We've somehow picked out a boy and a girl name without really meaning to. DH suggested them a while back and I loved them. We referred to our future little ones using those names and they've kind of stuck. Thinking about changing the names now is like changing the whole child. It's so weird how we can get to attached to an idea. Remember that our LO's will grow up in Italy and be half Italian so the names aren't as out they as they might first come across but they're :blue: Valentino for our boy and :pink: Gaia (G-eye-ah) for our girl. I love my babies so much. Can't wait to meet them and see their little faces!!!!!!! 

I need to come back to reality... POAS ought to do it in about half an hour. (Wish there was a POAS smiley)

*Bunda*, you're doing the right thing going for a career change. Doing a job you hate for a significant period of time can cause serious health issues so keep going. You'll find something. I don't envy you the job centre, BAH I hate the feel of those places and the touch screen job interview vending machines. Is retraining an option then going self employed?


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> Bunda said:
> 
> I feel like I love my children even now, before they even exist
> 
> I hear that. We've somehow picked out a boy and a girl name without really meaning to. DH suggested them a while back and I loved them. We referred to our future little ones using those names and they've kind of stuck. Thinking about changing the names now is like changing the whole child. It's so weird how we can get to attached to an idea. Remember that our LO's will grow up in Italy and be half Italian so the names aren't as out they as they might first come across but they're :blue: Valentino for our boy and :pink: Gaia (G-eye-ah) for our girl. I love my babies so much. Can't wait to meet them and see their little faces!!!!!!!
> 
> I need to come back to reality... POAS ought to do it in about half an hour. (Wish there was a POAS smiley)
> 
> *Bunda*, you're doing the right thing going for a career change. Doing a job you hate for a significant period of time can cause serious health issues so keep going. You'll find something. I don't envy you the job centre, BAH I hate the feel of those places and the touch screen job interview vending machines. Is retraining an option then going self employed?Click to expand...

We have names, too....Lucia for a girl, Giovanni for a boy. Both namesakes.

Feeling very discouraged...this cramping is NOT stopping!

I stuck a qtip up there today to see if there was any blood! WHY AM I CRAMPING! :cry:

I wish there was a POAS smiley, too! :lol:


----------



## Coconuts

*qtpie*, we've got a Lucia and a Giovanni in the family but we don't like them enough to name our babies after them, otherwise, very good names! Good picking.
About the cramping, now that you're TTC you're super tuned into your body. This cramping may be totally normal for you but you just didn't really pay any attention to it. Probably thought you were hungry or something. I keep thinking the same thing about O pains. Have to keep reminding myself it happens all the way through my cycle and it's just wind :blush: Also, am I right that this is the first month TTC? Were you taking the birth control pill? If so, your true period may well be very different to those that you had with the pill. If this is the case, all this cramping may well be 'normal' for you. I hope not and that it's implantation cramping or something else really exciting like that. Keep your chin up, not long to wait now. Are you planning on testing?


----------



## bunda

It's very sensible to consider the country they'll be living in when choosing a name. I was born and raised in Germany with the name 'Heather', which no one could pronounce (What were my parents thinking??!). I was known as Hezzah by everyone. When a new teacher once called out my name from the register, she actually made an effort and pronounced it correctly. The entire class fell about laughing at her 'mispronunciation'. I didn't know the expression 'facepalm' then.

With no clue in the name that since I was such a tomboy, my friends' parents didn't know I was a girl (I was once, age 9, taken swimming by my friend and his dad. He was mightily surprised to see me head for the ladies changing rooms and appear poolside in a swimsuit). I finally grew my hair long at age 16 when I got sick of people thinking I was a boy.

I love the name Gaia. It sounds beautiful. Valentino sounds very romantic italian :serenade: but then, so do most Italian names.

Italianqtpie: I once knew siblings called Lucia and Giovanni. Lucia was a lovely older sister but Giovanni, man what a handful he was (age 5 and loving it) I hope his namesake is easier to manage :bike:


----------



## Coconuts

!!!!! The Lucia and Giovanni in our family our DH's cousins, BROTHER AND SISTER too!!! What a coincidence. 

Thanks '*Hezzah*' for the thumbs up for my babies names. I love them even more now. I wanted to give our kids some names with a Celtic or Gaelic origin to reflect the UK on their Mum's side but Italians find it so hard to get their mouths round our pronunciation it's easier to go with Italian names for all the reasons you mentioned above. Lol at your friend's dad not knowing you were a girl!

*qtpie*, I think I was thinking of Bunda just coming off the BCP. Sorry if my post is less useful and you've been TTC for ages and never used the BFP. What's your situation again? (Remind me forgetfulness is *not* a pg symptom when I get to the 2WW)


----------



## aleja

hi ladies I am so annoyed!!! i had just finished writing a nice long post to each one of you and of course i didn't realise i wasn't logged in anymore....:dohh:
hi lysh :flower:
happy belated bday italiancute - you look great for your young age:flower:

girls i am liking the baby names. very cute italian themes :kiss:
i used to spend my time trolling baby names websites a few months ago blush:) but since this ttc business is taking so long I have put names on the back burner for now. I do have a few favourite names though

to the ladies waiting to OV..yay i am glad i am in good company. i have started to OPK thang now. negatives of course but i am getting a lot of CM so i am thinking it will happen within the next few days. Coconuts- last cycle i got a +OPK at cd15 (and that was with AC). maybe the AC will work for you too this month and make it earlier. 
flangel- i wish i could knit or sew i would be making my own stuff too. my mother knits a lot and she has been making stuff for my little nephew and my cousin's baby. i hate to say it but i get a bit sad that she hasn't had a chance to make anything for my :baby: as yet. 

girlblue:hugs: hope u guys can work through this

jaza- i recently paid $290 for a fragile x blood test.(not sure why really -it was the ob/gyn's suggestions but i have no family history of this) i was only told of the cost AFTER i had it. I almost had a heart attack. the worst thing is that i haven't even gone back to get the results. :dohh:

Dhime- don't let other people's bad vibes get you down re: money stuff. if we all waited till we were financially ready to have babies it would probably never happen. Baby needs happy strong parents, lots of hugs, and play time and guidance. luckily for us all this stuff is free. 

to everyone :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aleja

lizzywiz said:


> Italiancutiepie- can I just say that you look closer to 25 than 35 in your pic. Your skin is amazing!
> 
> Thanks for all the luck, ladies, but things are weirder today:
> Another faint line on an FRER this morning, so that makes 3 lines in the last 24 hours. I have never had anything other than stark white negatives, so that is pretty exciting.BUT, my FRER digi said no, so I dont know what the heck is going on. :shrug:
> Will be testing like a maniac up until AF shows (or not).
> 
> I will be crazy sad , of course, if this ends up being a chemical, but after 5 years even a chemical is better than nothing because it shows that at least I can get that fardoes that make sense?
> 
> Good luck all you OPKers and TWWers! At least we are not alone on this crazy ride!:hugs: :friends:

GL lizzywiz. hope your line gets stronger tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## lizzywiz

*NellieRae*- If you want to remain cautious, I understand  its probably better. But I will be excited for you! FX!
Aw, what a super sweet thing to say! It is nice to think that somewhere out there some body is thinking happy (instead of guarded) thoughts about this little bean.:flower:
*Jaza*, I cant believe your insurance is charging you for blood work! Go get em, tiger
*Jaza, Italianqtpie, Dhime, Bunda, NellieRae*, all in the TWW, right? Did I miss anyone? Hang in there, ladies!
*And now for my big news*: got a pregnant on my clear blue digi today! I am very excited but trying to keep some perspective.
We are both still feeling extremely cautious (I think thats what 5+ years of TTC will do to you). I am not going to post anywhere else or change my status until I get past Wednesday, which is when AF would be due. And then I might get to tell my sister and my mom!:happydance:
Thanks for all of the support and I hope you all dont mind that I am wrangling you into my little secret. I just cant believe it!


----------



## lysh

Thank you for the warm welcomes!

Coconuts...Gaia...love it! I love the history and meaning associated with that name. 

Lizzywiz....wow, 5 years! Congrats on getting this far!! I can't even imagine the emotions you are going through right now. I hope this sticks for you!!!

For everyone else, hope you had/are having a great weekend!!!


----------



## aleja

lizzywiz i know you are being cautious but...
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


congratulations i bet wednesday can't come fast enough. :flower:
After 5 years what do you think made the difference this month?


----------



## flangel813

lizzywiz said:


> *NellieRae*- &#8220;If you want to remain cautious, I understand &#8211; it&#8217;s probably better. But I will be excited for you! FX!&#8221;
> Aw, what a super sweet thing to say! It is nice to think that somewhere out there some body is thinking happy (instead of guarded) thoughts about this little bean.:flower:
> *Jaza*, I can&#8217;t believe your insurance is charging you for blood work! Go get &#8216;em, tiger
> *Jaza, Italianqtpie, Dhime, Bunda, NellieRae*, all in the TWW, right? Did I miss anyone? Hang in there, ladies!
> *And now for my big news*: got a &#8216;pregnant&#8217; on my clear blue digi today! I am very excited but trying to keep some perspective.
> We are both still feeling extremely cautious (I think that&#8217;s what 5+ years of TTC will do to you). I am not going to post anywhere else or change my status until I get past Wednesday, which is when AF would be due. And then I might get to tell my sister and my mom!:happydance:
> Thanks for all of the support and I hope you all don&#8217;t mind that I am wrangling you into my little secret. I just can&#8217;t believe it!

Congrats!! :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## lizzywiz

Oops, I posted before I saw all of the new posts today. 
*Coconuts*- &#8220;It's only now that we feel like starting a family feels right. We'll get our babies. Plural. Age is just a number so forget about the stats and stay positive.&#8221;
I love this, totally uplifted me. How&#8217;d POAS go?
*Bunda*- &#8220;(will I be good enough. can I cope with being in a full time job. will the mean kids take my lunch money)&#8221;
Oh, yes, you most definitely can and will do wonderfully at a new job. The fact that you are thinking of it shows how seriously and thoughtfully you will deal with whatever new work brings!
*Italianqtpie*- I have had AF cramps the whole TWW. Hoping it is just normal BFP uterus shifting and whatnot. Not to be bossy, but try not to stick anything up your hoo ha during the wait&#8230;gave myself a bad infection once during the TWW by checking my CP. My doctor was not pleased.
Thanks for the congrats!
I stopped charting 3 months ago and have been only using CBFM- I think that lowered my stress about the whole thing. 2 months ago I started using evening primrose oil from CD-1 to O day and that increased my EWCM. I can&#8217;t think of anything else I changed in the last couple months.


----------



## DHime

JAZ - $300!!! that's just wrong. I hoe the insurance co. pays you back.

BUNDA - Wow. you have it hard too huh... I hope it gets better. I am glad to know we aren't alone on that train. Good luck at the job center.

GIRLBLUE - I am with Bunda on this one. There is something deeper here. He is afraid of something. You guys should definitly talk about it. 

LIZZYWIZ - OMG - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

COCONUTS - I know what you mean. None of the negative nancys know that we are TTC anyway. I know that despite any $ issues, we will be okay. My parents were poor and they did just fine.
oh I love the name Gaia, it was my online nickname before I started using hime all the time. Means mother earth or sould of the earth. Has other meanings too but I don't remember them. 
With a high twin risk, we came up with 4 names:
Boy: Barry Allen & Sebatian Thorfin Girl: Zelda Orie & Lily Iris 
Keep in mind out last name starts with a D so we wanted some humor to them. BAD, STD, ZOD, LID
Gotta have a sense of humor right?


----------



## DHime

lizzywiz said:


> Oops, I posted before I saw all of the new posts today.
> *Coconuts*- It's only now that we feel like starting a family feels right. We'll get our babies. Plural. Age is just a number so forget about the stats and stay positive.
> I love this, totally uplifted me. Howd POAS go?
> *Bunda*- (will I be good enough. can I cope with being in a full time job. will the mean kids take my lunch money)
> Oh, yes, you most definitely can and will do wonderfully at a new job. The fact that you are thinking of it shows how seriously and thoughtfully you will deal with whatever new work brings!
> *Italianqtpie*- I have had AF cramps the whole TWW. Hoping it is just normal BFP uterus shifting and whatnot. Not to be bossy, but try not to stick anything up your hoo ha during the waitgave myself a bad infection once during the TWW by checking my CP. My doctor was not pleased.
> Thanks for the congrats!
> I stopped charting 3 months ago and have been only using CBFM- I think that lowered my stress about the whole thing. 2 months ago I started using evening primrose oil from CD-1 to O day and that increased my EWCM. I cant think of anything else I changed in the last couple months.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja said:

> Coconuts- last cycle i got a +OPK at cd15 (and that was with AC). maybe the AC will work for you too this month and make it earlier.

:yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :yipee: Love good news like that and speaking of good news.....

LIZZYWIZZ! CONGRATULATIONS. Oh my God after 5 years of trying you must be so excited / scared / nervous / delirious / over the moon happy :cloud9: I'm so happy for you. After such a struggle it's so good for all of us to be able to share in your wonderful news and be inspired. Happy and healthy 9 months hun! Sending sticky vibes for a super sticky healthy bean!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby: :crib: :cloud9:


----------



## Jazavac

lizzy! I told you it was going to be a plus! Congratulations one more time!

I like those names, too. We're having problems picking anything because pretty much anything I like would be insanely butchered in the US. Most of the names exist here, too, and are pronounced the way I don't want them to be, while of course nobody could tell that I'd like, say, the original Jewish pronounciation of the same string of letters. Etc. Some Croatian names would sound terrible here, too. Bleh.

I'm actually back to the _bleh_ department as of today and am slowly considering ditching the whole charting system. Hopefully when I go in on the 21st, the doctor will also say that he has enough data, or whatever. FF does me no good, it doesn't seem able to predict anything to me and is often misleading. For the first two cycles, my ovulation was on day 13, even though it kept saying it was slightly confused about it. This month, it pinned it down for 16DC, which is when mt first OPK went positive, too. The temps looked fine for that date. And then today, for a pretty unknown reason, it moved it to CD18. The move automatically decreased our chance to just 'Good'. I mean, I love my husband and everything, but I can't have sex at least once a day every single day of the month because every single thing is misleading and weird. :/

So I guess I actually have no idea where I stand this cycle. We might've just tried on the wrong days all along and I will never find out the right times because it's simply impossible to get some doctor's help in this godawful health system. 

As far as the insurance goes, there will be lot of arguing. They want to charge me $300 for AMH/E2/FSH, while I already paid $84 for the first round of AMH and $91 for my progesterone. Well, according to their own writings in the coverage policy, this should not be happening.


----------



## Jazavac

So, yeah, back to 3DPO from 5DPO and I can't even tell why to be honest.


----------



## bunda

YAY for LIZZYWIZ. :dance::headspin::dance::headspin::dance::headspin:After 5 years (That's sixty times going through 2ww!) you must be cautiously, but also breathlessly excited at the moment. I hope this one's a sticky one. Looks like the EPO and a relaxed attitude worked just fine for you. What made you give up charting? was it the stress of it? Or it got tedious?

Of course, our congratulations also extend to your DH and all his, ahem, efforts. He can take a rest now if he wants.


----------



## bunda

Jazavac, how frustrating to be in constant limbo with o dates. Looking at your chart, I would your O date was more likely on CD16 or CD17 (or the night in between) with the temp on cd14 being an outlier that TCOYF would have discarded with the rule of thumb. Your cm seems to point to CD16 more than cd18. 
Even with the most accurate bbt and cm readings, true ovulation can only be pinpointed to +/- 3 days, since hormones don't act like on/off switches. You're not out of the game by any means. 
Also, you don't have to BD every single day. Every three days should be enough, if you can't accurately pin down your O date. I hope you kick some butt with the health people. They advertise that it's covered, so I think you have a good case for making them cough up the cash.


----------



## Coconuts

*Jaza*, I know you're hating FF so I hate to say this but it looks pretty on the money to me. I'd say it moved your Ov date because of this mornings really high temp. I guess by having all the data of a million other charts it feels like the two phase pattern will now be more defined and have your LP in a different range making your old 1/2 DPO too low to be counted, hence the move. That's why I think it did it anyway. Plus it gives you O the day after the +OPK which is correct. You know I was thinking about SMEP and why you should have a day break then one more for luck and I guess this is why, in case you think you O'd to early, the one for luck might catch that late little egg. Your FF rating is good so *don't loose hope*. Come back to feeling positive. You never know, this could be the one. To quote my favourite film


The Shawshank Redemption said:

> Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies.


----------



## Jazavac

With oligospermia, we can't really do every other day and hope there would be enough swimmers left to wait for an egg. So that's just one extra of the problems. FF let me have a two phase chart last month without moving anything at all. Or it also let me have my two-in-a-row OPK pluses, without moving anything either.

So I have no idea how to consider that thing even remotely reliable in my case, unfortunately.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh my gosh! I've missed so much! 

HUGE congrats *lizzywiz*!! I totally understand how you are cautious after 5 years of ttc!! You deserve to be thrilled and I can't wait till you pass the wednesday mark so you can celebrate!!

Girls, I am loving the baby names section! I always thought I was a little nutty because shortly after I met my DH I just knew what name I wanted for our little girl. That was nearly 7 years ago and we only just started ttc!! Since I grew up in Ireland with my mom and her family and my DH is also part Irish on his mom's side, I love the idea of having a celtic name for at least one of our children. The problem with that is since we live in the states, all the Irish names I love would be butchered!! I love Aoife (EE-feh,) which means radiant and beautiful, and also Siobhan (Shi- VAUN) for the first name, but the poor child would always be correcting people here. 
So, DH and I both love the name Kaitlyn. It still has an Irish flair but it's easy to pronounce here in the states, and for the middle name I love Roisin (Row-sheen). It means rose in Irish :). That way I get my Irish in but since it's the middle name she can choose to use it as much or as little as she wants :). 
Do I sound totally crazy yet? :loopy:

AS for boy names, that is trickier for me. I just love Aidan for a boy but I'm gonna have to work on my DH with that one! I have two beautiful lil nephews named Owen and Noah and I love how their names suit them perfectly but I'm really gonna have to work on coming up with boys names when we finally do get pregnant!!

I've already bought an Irish baby name book and an outfit for a little girland I'm still waiting to O this month! Help!!I think I may need an intervention!!


----------



## bunda

I love celtic names (haha, no one spells like the Irish!). Niamh is lovely (pronouned neev, for those don't know. It's not exactly obvious, after all). I really like the name Aidan. I knew an Aidan and he was such a sweetie, I suppose I must be biased. 

It must be really hard to pick a name if you're a teacher. There'll always be a name you once liked but is the name of a little :brat: in your class, so the name is ruined. 
I don't have names for ours yet, although OH keeps talking about it. Hugh is a family name but I may use that for a middle name (because it doesn't go well with the surname). OH favours Rose for a girl, I'm not so sure but can't think of alternatives.
It all seems so far away at the moment. I've not charted even a single cycle, yet.


----------



## 1babydreamer

bunda said:


> I love celtic names (haha, no one spells like the Irish!). Niamh is lovely (pronouned neev, for those don't know. It's not exactly obvious, after all). I really like the name Aidan. I knew an Aidan and he was such a sweetie, I suppose I must be biased.
> 
> It must be really hard to pick a name if you're a teacher. There'll always be a name you once liked but is the name of a little :brat: in your class, so the name is ruined.
> I don't have names for ours yet, although OH keeps talking about it. Hugh is a family name but I may use that for a middle name (because it doesn't go well with the surname). OH favours Rose for a girl, I'm not so sure but can't think of alternatives.
> It all seems so far away at the moment. I've not charted even a single cycle, yet.

"no one spells like the Irish." LOL! So true. Niamh is my cousin's name and I think it is so pretty. Hugh is my uncle's name and I think it works perfectly as a middle name. I love Rose! I think that's why Roisin is so perfect for us because Kaitlyn Roisin or Kaitlyn Rose just sound so pretty to me! Rose is very popular in the states at the moment.

*Coconuts*, I really like Gaia. So pretty and the meaning is lovely! And *italianqtpie*, I love Lucia! So romantic and lovely!
Okay... I seriously need to stop! LOL!


----------



## Coconuts

1baby, I super love those names. The spelling is a bit of a doozy, couldn't you rejig the spelling to make it easier for the natives - Effy, Shivaun for example. 
*Bunda* I freeking love Niamh AKA neeve. Beautiful with a capital B. If I didn't think the Italians wouldn't have a problem with that long vowel sound I'd be snapping that one up for DD number 2! They'd say niv. ee is hard hard for their italian mouths. Ship and sheep for example are the exact same word.... :headspin:

Don't feel bad about thinking about names. I love having two names picked out, it makes me feel like my babies exist somewhere already, like an ethereal waiting room, and I'm just waiting for them to come on down when they're ready. Probably got a heap of paper work to do before joining earth. I read somewhere that a soul enters it's new body at 6 weeks gestation. What a rediculously fantasically romantic notion. About the time the heart begins to beat isn't it................


----------



## 1babydreamer

Coconuts said:


> I read somewhere that a soul enters it's new body at 6 weeks gestation. What a rediculously fantasically romantic notion. About the time the heart begins to beat isn't it................

I love that thought!! So romantic! I am such a sucker for that stuff :blush:

I could change the spellings but for some reason it doesn't seem as beautiful and authentic to me if it's not the Irish spelling :(. Aiofe, (which sounds like EE-faah, or EE-va,) is so pretty with the Irish spelling. Oh well... I live in the states so I have to get over it! Lol.
It's so funny how where you live changes the meaning and pronunciation of names. I lived and worked in Japan for a year and my name, Molly, was Maartee-san the whole time! They have trouble with L's in Japan.


----------



## DHime

loving the names!
Just wondering if anyone else has been tempted to use a turkey baster?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lizzywiz

Everyones names sound great, although I have to admit to this being an area of weakness for me because as long as it doesnt sound like a porn star I like it, which means I'm useless at choosing!

Give me suggestions? I need a boys name to go with 'William' as the middle name. It was my Dad's name and he died before his time, so I would really like to pass it on in memory of him, but it isn't my fav so that is why it is regulated to being a middle name. Right now we have Anthony William, but that is it.

For girls we have Ann as the family name on both sides and we have come up with: Abigail Ann, Annaleah Rose (or just Anna Leah), and Anna Leona (Leona is also a family name). 

I would love feedback because I dont want to saddle a kid with a name that conjures up an odd persona when people hear it!:rolleyes:

*Bunda*- I took a break from charting because of the hassle and because I pretty much knew what was going on after all of this time. I also took breaks over the years to give myself a chance to renew my attitude. And, IMHO, and like Coconut has said, temp taking is only worth it if you do it vaginally. Otherwise it can be very hard to track and if you are going to use opks anyway, why go through the extra stress? So, once I had an idea of what is happening, it was easier to pare down the ttc routine. 

*Dhime*-BAD, STD, ZOD, LID
:rofl:
And, um, no, I never went for the turkey baster! 
:rofl:


----------



## lysh

bunda said:


> It must be really hard to pick a name if you're a teacher. There'll always be a name you once liked but is the name of a little :brat: in your class, so the name is ruined.

Haha...that made me laugh because that has happened to me numerous times!


----------



## NellieRae

*lizzywiz* CONGRATS on your :bfp: !!!!

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::yipee::headspin::happydance::baby:



DHime said:


> loving the names!
> Just wondering if anyone else has been tempted to use a turkey baster?
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

I confess I had moments when I seriously considered a turkey baster :blush: Not exactly the loving moment I would want to remember conceiving a child in though...

*Jaza*, I agree with Coconuts that FF is correct in moving your O date, based on temps & cm rather than OPKs. I remember from Your Fertility Signals that 85% of the time, ovulation takes place on the last fertile mucus day, or the day after. I've had FF move my O day for a newer, higher set of temps, too.


----------



## Jazavac

Then why did it not move it the past two cycles, as well? My OPKs followed a similar pattern, and last month I ended up with a triphasic chart. Temperatures rise, anyway, during the first XY days in one's luteal phase.

So I don't get it and I might as well give up pretty soon. It might work for others, but it seems to be overall a waste of time in my case. It only adds a ton of stress and gives me no information I could rely on. 

Hopefully the doctor will bless my decision, too - part of the reason I'm doing it is because he asked for it, as well. If he says I need more, I might send them all to hell anyway. We'll see what the insurance people will say tomorrow.


----------



## Coconuts

*Jaza* hun, if temping and staring at a chart is stressing you out this much then I think you should stop. You seem to O around the same time frame during each month so maybe go Lizzywiz's route and pare it back to just OPKs and make sure you get 'the week' really covered. I hope your doc gives you the blessing too. :flower:


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> *qtpie*, we've got a Lucia and a Giovanni in the family but we don't like them enough to name our babies after them, otherwise, very good names! Good picking.
> About the cramping, now that you're TTC you're super tuned into your body. This cramping may be totally normal for you but you just didn't really pay any attention to it. Probably thought you were hungry or something. I keep thinking the same thing about O pains. Have to keep reminding myself it happens all the way through my cycle and it's just wind :blush: Also, am I right that this is the first month TTC? Were you taking the birth control pill? If so, your true period may well be very different to those that you had with the pill. If this is the case, all this cramping may well be 'normal' for you. I hope not and that it's implantation cramping or something else really exciting like that. Keep your chin up, not long to wait now. Are you planning on testing?




Coconuts said:


> !!!!! The Lucia and Giovanni in our family our DH's cousins, BROTHER AND SISTER too!!! What a coincidence.
> 
> 
> *qtpie*, I think I was thinking of Bunda just coming off the BCP. Sorry if my post is less useful and you've been TTC for ages and never used the BFP. What's your situation again? (Remind me forgetfulness is *not* a pg symptom when I get to the 2WW)

:lol: My namesakes are my Grandparents....and they have been well behaved their whole 84 years :)

My situation. This is my first 2ww ever. I have severe ovulation pain that lasts about a day (started when I was 21-rushed to ER because they thought my appendix were bursting). Lived with it ever since. I have mild periods and cramps only the day I start. That's why I am so concerned that I've had constant cramps since 4dpo! And I know I can imagine stuff, but I swear to all that is Holy, these cramps freaking HURT. It's more of an AF cramp...heavy on the bottom of my uterus...dull. Should I be scared it's something else? It's going on 4 full days where I've had minor breaks in the ouchy.


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> The Shawshank Redemption said:
> 
> Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies.Click to expand...

Love it! This was filmed in my home town when I was in high school :heart:


----------



## italianqtpie

lizzywiz said:


> *Italianqtpie*- I have had AF cramps the whole TWW. Hoping it is just normal BFP uterus shifting and whatnot. Not to be bossy, but try not to stick anything up your hoo ha during the waitgave myself a bad infection once during the TWW by checking my CP. My doctor was not pleased.
> Thanks for the congrats!
> I stopped charting 3 months ago and have been only using CBFM- I think that lowered my stress about the whole thing. 2 months ago I started using evening primrose oil from CD-1 to O day and that increased my EWCM. I cant think of anything else I changed in the last couple months.

Thanks, Lizzy. Did your cramps start early? Did you notice them? I have a hard time believing this isn't the :witch: coming to get me, they feel so much like her! ugh!

I promise I will stop sticking things up my hoo ha! I promise! I figure If i know :witch: is coming I won't be so sad...but I don't want to start another problem, like an infection!:shrug:


----------



## italianqtpie

aleja said:


> to the ladies waiting to OV..yay i am glad i am in good company. i have started to OPK thang now. negatives of course but i am getting a lot of CM so i am thinking it will happen within the next few days. Coconuts- last cycle i got a +OPK at cd15 (and that was with AC). maybe the AC will work for you too this month and make it earlier.
> flangel- i wish i could knit or sew i would be making my own stuff too. my mother knits a lot and she has been making stuff for my little nephew and my cousin's baby. i hate to say it but i get a bit sad that she hasn't had a chance to make anything for my :baby: as yet.

throwing some :dust: back on you as well ;)


*Jaz:* Good Luck with whatever you decide:hugs:

*1babydreamer*- Love Love Love all of your names! My husband is Irish so they already get the last name ;) When we were on our honey moon on Martha's Vineyard, this darling 12-13 year old Irish kid was pumping gas at his family's gas station and his name was Shamus. I have to admit I've fallen in love with that name, too. He was darling!


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> *Jaza* hun, if temping and staring at a chart is stressing you out this much then I think you should stop. You seem to O around the same time frame during each month so maybe go Lizzywiz's route and pare it back to just OPKs and make sure you get 'the week' really covered. I hope your doc gives you the blessing too. :flower:

It's stressing me out because it mostly doesn't seem to be making a lot of sense. But I can't make a lot of sense myself either, without access to a doctor and diagnostic procedures. Back home, someone would've already looked and confirmed the length and looks of my cycle, whereas here... well, I'm on my own. And I'm no doctor, by any means.

So it just kind of sucks, is all. :/


----------



## flangel813

italianqtpie said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> *qtpie*, we've got a Lucia and a Giovanni in the family but we don't like them enough to name our babies after them, otherwise, very good names! Good picking.
> About the cramping, now that you're TTC you're super tuned into your body. This cramping may be totally normal for you but you just didn't really pay any attention to it. Probably thought you were hungry or something. I keep thinking the same thing about O pains. Have to keep reminding myself it happens all the way through my cycle and it's just wind :blush: Also, am I right that this is the first month TTC? Were you taking the birth control pill? If so, your true period may well be very different to those that you had with the pill. If this is the case, all this cramping may well be 'normal' for you. I hope not and that it's implantation cramping or something else really exciting like that. Keep your chin up, not long to wait now. Are you planning on testing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> !!!!! The Lucia and Giovanni in our family our DH's cousins, BROTHER AND SISTER too!!! What a coincidence.
> 
> 
> *qtpie*, I think I was thinking of Bunda just coming off the BCP. Sorry if my post is less useful and you've been TTC for ages and never used the BFP. What's your situation again? (Remind me forgetfulness is *not* a pg symptom when I get to the 2WW)Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: My namesakes are my Grandparents....and they have been well behaved their whole 84 years :)
> 
> My situation. This is my first 2ww ever. I have severe ovulation pain that lasts about a day (started when I was 21-rushed to ER because they thought my appendix were bursting). Lived with it ever since. I have mild periods and cramps only the day I start. That's why I am so concerned that I've had constant cramps since 4dpo! And I know I can imagine stuff, but I swear to all that is Holy, these cramps freaking HURT. It's more of an AF cramp...heavy on the bottom of my uterus...dull. Should I be scared it's something else? It's going on 4 full days where I've had minor breaks in the ouchy.Click to expand...

I got weird cramping last cycle from 3 DPO until AF showed up. I know that cramping can also be an early syptom but it was a BFN for me and I usually cramp the day AF arrives so it's hard to say.


----------



## italianqtpie

flangel813 said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> *qtpie*, we've got a Lucia and a Giovanni in the family but we don't like them enough to name our babies after them, otherwise, very good names! Good picking.
> About the cramping, now that you're TTC you're super tuned into your body. This cramping may be totally normal for you but you just didn't really pay any attention to it. Probably thought you were hungry or something. I keep thinking the same thing about O pains. Have to keep reminding myself it happens all the way through my cycle and it's just wind :blush: Also, am I right that this is the first month TTC? Were you taking the birth control pill? If so, your true period may well be very different to those that you had with the pill. If this is the case, all this cramping may well be 'normal' for you. I hope not and that it's implantation cramping or something else really exciting like that. Keep your chin up, not long to wait now. Are you planning on testing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> !!!!! The Lucia and Giovanni in our family our DH's cousins, BROTHER AND SISTER too!!! What a coincidence.
> 
> 
> *qtpie*, I think I was thinking of Bunda just coming off the BCP. Sorry if my post is less useful and you've been TTC for ages and never used the BFP. What's your situation again? (Remind me forgetfulness is *not* a pg symptom when I get to the 2WW)Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: My namesakes are my Grandparents....and they have been well behaved their whole 84 years :)
> 
> My situation. This is my first 2ww ever. I have severe ovulation pain that lasts about a day (started when I was 21-rushed to ER because they thought my appendix were bursting). Lived with it ever since. I have mild periods and cramps only the day I start. That's why I am so concerned that I've had constant cramps since 4dpo! And I know I can imagine stuff, but I swear to all that is Holy, these cramps freaking HURT. It's more of an AF cramp...heavy on the bottom of my uterus...dull. Should I be scared it's something else? It's going on 4 full days where I've had minor breaks in the ouchy.Click to expand...
> 
> I got weird cramping last cycle from 3 DPO until AF showed up. I know that cramping can also be an early syptom but it was a BFN for me and I usually cramp the day AF arrives so it's hard to say.Click to expand...

yeah, i find it hard to believe I could actually get a bfp the first month trying, but cramps and tender bbs never happened to be before (prior to AF)...just another sign of getting older (for me)probably!


----------



## lysh

Italianqtpie- You never know! Maybe you will be one of the lucky ones to get a BFP right away. It still amazes me that despite millions of sperm that not a single one will find an egg! lol


----------



## DHime

lizzywiz said:


> Everyones names sound great, although I have to admit to this being an area of weakness for me because as long as it doesnt sound like a porn star I like it, which means I'm useless at choosing!
> 
> Give me suggestions? I need a boys name to go with 'William' as the middle name. It was my Dad's name and he died before his time, so I would really like to pass it on in memory of him, but it isn't my fav so that is why it is regulated to being a middle name. Right now we have Anthony William, but that is it.
> 
> For girls we have Ann as the family name on both sides and we have come up with: Abigail Ann, Annaleah Rose (or just Anna Leah), and Anna Leona (Leona is also a family name).
> 
> I would love feedback because I dont want to saddle a kid with a name that conjures up an odd persona when people hear it!:rolleyes:
> 
> *Bunda*- I took a break from charting because of the hassle and because I pretty much knew what was going on after all of this time. I also took breaks over the years to give myself a chance to renew my attitude. And, IMHO, and like Coconut has said, temp taking is only worth it if you do it vaginally. Otherwise it can be very hard to track and if you are going to use opks anyway, why go through the extra stress? So, once I had an idea of what is happening, it was easier to pare down the ttc routine.
> 
> *Dhime*-BAD, STD, ZOD, LID
> :rofl:
> And, um, no, I never went for the turkey baster!
> :rofl:

LOL 
How about Christian? Henry?


----------



## DHime

italianqtpie said:


> flangel813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> *qtpie*, we've got a Lucia and a Giovanni in the family but we don't like them enough to name our babies after them, otherwise, very good names! Good picking.
> About the cramping, now that you're TTC you're super tuned into your body. This cramping may be totally normal for you but you just didn't really pay any attention to it. Probably thought you were hungry or something. I keep thinking the same thing about O pains. Have to keep reminding myself it happens all the way through my cycle and it's just wind :blush: Also, am I right that this is the first month TTC? Were you taking the birth control pill? If so, your true period may well be very different to those that you had with the pill. If this is the case, all this cramping may well be 'normal' for you. I hope not and that it's implantation cramping or something else really exciting like that. Keep your chin up, not long to wait now. Are you planning on testing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> !!!!! The Lucia and Giovanni in our family our DH's cousins, BROTHER AND SISTER too!!! What a coincidence.
> 
> 
> *qtpie*, I think I was thinking of Bunda just coming off the BCP. Sorry if my post is less useful and you've been TTC for ages and never used the BFP. What's your situation again? (Remind me forgetfulness is *not* a pg symptom when I get to the 2WW)Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: My namesakes are my Grandparents....and they have been well behaved their whole 84 years :)
> 
> My situation. This is my first 2ww ever. I have severe ovulation pain that lasts about a day (started when I was 21-rushed to ER because they thought my appendix were bursting). Lived with it ever since. I have mild periods and cramps only the day I start. That's why I am so concerned that I've had constant cramps since 4dpo! And I know I can imagine stuff, but I swear to all that is Holy, these cramps freaking HURT. It's more of an AF cramp...heavy on the bottom of my uterus...dull. Should I be scared it's something else? It's going on 4 full days where I've had minor breaks in the ouchy.Click to expand...
> 
> I got weird cramping last cycle from 3 DPO until AF showed up. I know that cramping can also be an early syptom but it was a BFN for me and I usually cramp the day AF arrives so it's hard to say.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i find it hard to believe I could actually get a bfp the first month trying, but cramps and tender bbs never happened to be before (prior to AF)...just another sign of getting older (for me)probably!Click to expand...

who knows? maybe you are just that lucky:shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

italianqtpie said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shawshank Redemption said:
> 
> Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it! This was filmed in my home town when I was in high school :heart:Click to expand...

Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aleja

hey gals,
hope everyone is well. I am loving the names been passed around. i do love the irish and italian names, especially Siobhan, Roisin and Lucia..lovely names. I like some of the French names too like Sabine or Etienne and Olivier. i notice that Olivier seems to be a bit popular these days though. We have a few names in mind but because it seems like light years away i think i have stored them in a different filing compartment in my brain, ready to be retrieved when i finally need them. 

Do you find that people are really secretive about their baby names?? a few of my friends and family kept their baby names TOP SECRET prior to their baby's birth. I have heard of people "stealing" or "borrowing" names. Recently i found out my cousin named their newborn the same name as my brother's baby. I thought it was a bit weird but they must have liked the name from before i think.

to the Waiting to Ov girls...anyone getting any signs of O?? Me - none. Still -OPKs. its only cd11 so nothing surprising. Yawn:coffee:


----------



## Coconuts

Hi aleja, I had some fertile CM yesterday but back to creamy today, may change again in the evening though. -OPKs for me too but the faint line is possibly getting a tiny shade darker, but that could be wishful thinking. That's how minimal the difference is. CD13 for me but CD22 is usual so we'll just have to keep on waiting to see if the magic herbs are helping.
I'm totally happy to talk about our baby name choices on BnB because even if my names are used it doesn't matter. I'm very secretive about names and will be until the birth. When someone is shown a baby and told the baby's name, it's a lot harder to say you don't like the name and make me doubt my choice. If I tell people the names now, it's likely someone will say, 'eh? what kind of name's that?' and make me like it less. When you introduce the baby with his / her name, if they don't like it, they'll usually keep their mouths shut which is what I want. :haha: If you like it, say so, if not, lump it! Just don't put me off it.


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> Hi aleja, I had some fertile CM yesterday but back to creamy today, may change again in the evening though. -OPKs for me too but the faint line is possibly getting a tiny shade darker, but that could be wishful thinking. That's how minimal the difference is. CD13 for me but CD22 is usual so we'll just have to keep on waiting to see if the magic herbs are helping.
> I'm totally happy to talk about our baby name choices on BnB because even if my names are used it doesn't matter. I'm very secretive about names and will be until the birth. When someone is shown a baby and told the baby's name, it's a lot harder to say you don't like the name and make me doubt my choice. If I tell people the names now, it's likely someone will say, 'eh? what kind of name's that?' and make me like it less. When you introduce the baby with his / her name, if they don't like it, they'll usually keep their mouths shut which is what I want. :haha: If you like it, say so, if not, lump it! Just don't put me off it.

I like that approach


----------



## bunda

it's very rare that I hear someone naming their child something I really don't like. Almost every time I come to like the name for its association with the person who bears it. 
For example, close friends named their daughter Sinead (another Irish name) which I never used to like. Now that I've met little naydies (as her mother affectionately calls her) I can't help but love the name Sinead.
This is why, no matter what name a friend chooses, I know, chances are I will come to love it. I would never say anything to put someone off their name choice, because I know that names are so very personal. Often a name is liked for personal reasons (someone we knew, someone we loved, or a personal association of certain qualities with that name) and my associations have no bearing on it. People should butt out when it comes to name choices.

With one exception to that though: 
Jamie Oliver's children. He and his wife have chosen to call them 
Poppy Honey Rosie 
Daisy Boo Pamela 
Petal Blossom Rainbow
Buddy Bear Maurice
:dohh:
Talk about infantilising names. Don't they realise that babies (cute and snuggly as they are) are going to be adults?!! Especially the girls names. I hate how girls are infantilised enough as it is (being called 'girl' into your twenties, or 'babes', or worse, terms of endearment such as Babykins :sick:) Any daughter that grows up to be a butch lesbian is going to seriously hate their parents' name choice of Petal Blossom Rainbow and will be having their name changed by deed poll as soon as they can! 
Ay women who wants to be a ball-breaking lawyer in the courtroom is going to find it harder when she's called Daisy Boo. 
Mr and Mrs Oliver: If you like to call them that, use them as nicknames (that can be dropped later) not as something they will need to put on every application form.

ok, rant over. So far, all the names mentioned here by YOU lovely ladies have been good ones. At least you have considered how the names will be perceived/pronounced where you live and all are suitable for a self-respecting adult to have.


----------



## NellieRae

Bunda, I totally agree. I try not to spend much time thinking about names (though I'll probably obsess while preg someday  ) When I do think of names, I try to imagine a sexy, powerful, respectable, man or women in a leadership role to "try" the name on. Sweet little babies will spend more of their life as adults, for sure. 

Pretty much ALL of my friends and relatives have had the same thought about secrecy & only revealed their names along with a birth announcement. And its also true - some names I really didn't like at all (of course I wouldn't say anything!) but no longer think about the name and focus on the child now.


----------



## flangel813

I am back home from HSG, not as bad as I thought. So they told me my tubes are open no blockages so every test we have had has come bac k normal which should make me happy but it is frustrating. So taking it easy at home today.

The only name my DH and I have agreed on is Michaela. We have all kinds of silly rules though about the names. We have no problem eliminating names but it makes it hard to find ones we both like.


----------



## Jazavac

One of the biggest _problems_ I have with baby names is the fact that I don't like planning things that actually might not happen at all. My husband is pretty much the same, so I guess that'd be the main reason no names are even close to being set in stone.

The second problem I already mentioned - the names I like just don't sound right here in the US. One of my favourites for a boy si Grgur. It's an old Croatian name. Well, nobody here can pronounce the Rs right, or even anything, for that matter. I liked Astrid for a while, for a girl of course, but that's not really a possibility anymore because it'd likely be pronounced with an 'ass' in it.

Other names are Kaleb, Simon, David... but I do not want them pronounced the English way, but instead exactly the way they are spelled. Same with Jona. It's not Jonah. Then there's Toma I like for a boy, but my husband thinks everyone would consider him a girl.

For girls, whatever I like, my husband thinks is too weird or too common. My favourites right now are Emma and Lola.

His one favourite, but far from a winner, is Marin for a boy. Another old Croatian name.

But, like I said, we're nowhere near even having a kid, so this is all just weird. I am also, for instance, strongly against baby showers. There's nothing to celebrate so publically and 'for real', with gifts and such, before the actual new person is brought into this world.


----------



## Jazavac

flangel, I'm glad your HSG went well and that there's no blockage!


----------



## DHime

FLANGEL - I am so happy that every thing is okay.

JAZ - I love the name Emma - sounds like an earthy beauty with alot of common sense. My hubbie wanted to use the name Sylvana. Very norse but it sounds like a stripper name to me. lol


----------



## Jazavac

My nipples hurt so bad I can't even brush against them as I move things or my own hands in front of me.

I wish my body wouldn't play these weird tricks on me.


----------



## 1babydreamer

:rofl:


bunda said:


> it's very rare that I hear someone naming their child something I really don't like. Almost every time I come to like the name for its association with the person who bears it.
> For example, close friends named their daughter Sinead (another Irish name) which I never used to like. Now that I've met little naydies (as her mother affectionately calls her) I can't help but love the name Sinead.
> This is why, no matter what name a friend chooses, I know, chances are I will come to love it. I would never say anything to put someone off their name choice, because I know that names are so very personal. Often a name is liked for personal reasons (someone we knew, someone we loved, or a personal association of certain qualities with that name) and my associations have no bearing on it. People should butt out when it comes to name choices.
> 
> With one exception to that though:
> Jamie Oliver's children. He and his wife have chosen to call them
> Poppy Honey Rosie
> Daisy Boo Pamela
> Petal Blossom Rainbow
> Buddy Bear Maurice
> :dohh:
> Talk about infantilising names. Don't they realise that babies (cute and snuggly as they are) are going to be adults?!! Especially the girls names. I hate how girls are infantilised enough as it is (being called 'girl' into your twenties, or 'babes', or worse, terms of endearment such as Babykins :sick:) Any daughter that grows up to be a butch lesbian is going to seriously hate their parents' name choice of Petal Blossom Rainbow and will be having their name changed by deed poll as soon as they can!
> Ay women who wants to be a ball-breaking lawyer in the courtroom is going to find it harder when she's called Daisy Boo.
> Mr and Mrs Oliver: If you like to call them that, use them as nicknames (that can be dropped later) not as something they will need to put on every application form.
> 
> ok, rant over. So far, all the names mentioned here by YOU lovely ladies have been good ones. At least you have considered how the names will be perceived/pronounced where you live and all are suitable for a self-respecting adult to have.

LOL @ your rant!!! :rofl: What an awful thing to do to your children!!

Hey there *aleja*! I'm right with you on the O wait. I'm CD 11 today and no sign of O in sight! Seriously impatient to O this cycel!!! 

I just started taking EPO this cycle and I just saw that someone posted it can sometimes delay O! Does anyone else know if this is true?? I had a late O last cycle without EPO, so if this one is even later I think I will go insane!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Someone at work just announced her pregnancy. This is the first time ever that news such as those affect me in a bad way. I don't like the person, that's probably why.

And of course it wasn't planned and that it happened as a pure and simple accident.


----------



## bunda

I've not yet had to deal with that (people have fallen pregnant only when I didn't want to myself). Remember, it doesn't reduce your chances of having one, too. Babies are not allocated by zip code. Someone else's gain is not your loss. Babies are a lottery where _every_one can win. 

Since you don't even like this person, it should be fairly easy to stay out of their way. It's not like you have to stab a fork in your hand while delivering inane warm wishes through a rictus grin. 

Mind you, my sis recently announced she'll be ttc soon, so now I'm beginning to think: "oh no, it's going to be a RACE!" while at the same time dreading being the first, as it will make her feel bad. (tbh, I'd much rather come a close second, so that I can gain knowledge and borrow baby things, hahaha. She is nowhere near as cash strapped as I am, so she'd have good quality things to hand down, along with advice and a baby for me to practice on for nappy changes and correct holding).

Worst case scenario is if I have a little one and she doesn't. Ever. That would very much break my heart. :cry:


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> My nipples hurt so bad I can't even brush against them as I move things or my own hands in front of me.
> 
> I wish my body wouldn't play these weird tricks on me.

Well, you are either an unwilling victim of progesterone, or you will have some good news soon. It is a cruel joke mother nature plays on each of us. :hugs:


----------



## DHime

Buddy Bear? omg!
That's so much worse than my lily iris.
Lily is because it has been my cosen girl name forever. Iris is a family name so we had to combine them. Of course, we plan to only use her first and last name socially. 
All bets are off once we see him/her. May decide on something else altogether.


----------



## Jazavac

I wish I'd have some good news to share, but I am not at all getting my hopes up. Actually, there's like no hope this month. Then I guess it's safe to say that it'd be nice to be pleasantly surprised.

As far as this person goes, yeah, I don't particularly need to be around her, or anything. And of course I know her baby won't affect mine at all, or wouldn't under any circumstances. It's just that it makes me feel horrible that, well, I'll probably spend some years trying for no gain and that'll be it. And that no accidents will happen for us.


----------



## GeekChic

Flangel great news on the hsg result, that must be a relief for you, also glad to hear it wasn't too bad. 

I just had a surprise show of ewcm, three days ahead of last month and six days ahead of predicted o day. Ah well there goes my idea that I had a regular cycle, will have to wait and see what the temps say, and get a strategic BD in tonight of course ;-)


----------



## bunda

DHime said:


> Buddy Bear? omg!
> That's so much worse than my lily iris.

Lily Iris isn't infantilising. Since they are flowers, they're pretty, timeless classics.

It's amazing what fashion does though. Can you imagine someone looking at their tiny bundle and deciding to call her Edith, or him Hubert? I guess at one time people thought these fitting for an infant and a toddler. I'm quite fond of old-fashioned names, though. I might end up calling my child something pensioner-esque :jo:


----------



## Jazavac

Someone here from our little town recently named their baby Henry. And it's just kind of cute. Even though Henry is, kind of, a grandpa. 

I don't think anyone was thinking about the fashion and/or fitting component long ago. Most names were namesakes anyway. 

I wouldn't mind doing that with my grandpa's name. But it so totally wouldn't work here in the US.


----------



## Jazavac

My nipples are getting worse and worse. Actually my entire boobs feel like they're at least one size bigger and fuller. It's weird.


----------



## bunda

GeekChic said:


> I just had a surprise show of ewcm, three days ahead of last month and six days ahead of predicted o day.

Bet you never thought you'd be pleased to see copious quantities of snot-like substances coming out of your *ahem:blush:*. It's amazing how ttc changes your view of things. 

*Jazavac* It's hard, I know. Especially getting a kick in the teeth from this 'oopsy, it just happened' colleague. It sucks, in short. :hugs:. 
I'm always trying to 'look on the bright side' and I'm sorry if it comes across as insensitive or stupid. I kinda can't help it :dohh:. Hopefully next cycle will bring better results, though.


----------



## bunda

Jazavac said:


> My nipples are getting worse and worse. Actually my entire boobs feel like they're at least one size bigger and fuller. It's weird.


:holly:

Stand back. She could explode at _any moment._

I really hope it's not mother nature being a bitch with this one.


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, I seem to be waiting for something like this:

https://th09.deviantart.net/fs71/150/i/2010/053/8/6/kaboom_by_iquorek.jpg


It's probably just our dearest mother nature, doing weird things to my body, though. Two more weeks until my ultrasound. It'd be nice to count one embryo instead of a certain (likely low) number of antral follicles.


----------



## Coconuts

*Flangel*, great news for your tubes. Hopefully that'll ease so stress and worry about that. Keep on truckin......

*Jaza*, if the sore BBs are making you feel hopeful this cycle, enjoy the positivity. I learned from my last cycle not to trust anything but an HPT. I also learned that the days when you're sure you're pg and before you realize you're wrong, are very happy and hopeful ones. I hope this is your month Jaza. I hope you see a little embryo.

*Bunda*, it's more than likely that you and your sister will both me pg at the same time! Imagine that, bump buddies with someone in real life!


----------



## Coconuts

Eugh, double post. Deleted.


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks for the nice wishes. :hug:

I am trying to really not be hopeful. Or even positive. Just kind of indifferent would be fine.


----------



## valentine77

I'm loving the names being suggested, OH and I have never yet discussed names but I do secretly fantasise! I firmly believe that a name needs to suit a person so find it difficult to imagine I could name a baby before I saw it? That may just be because my parents named me while I was a bump but then promptly changed it as soon as they saw me!


----------



## DHime

bunda said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> Buddy Bear? omg!
> That's so much worse than my lily iris.
> 
> Lily Iris isn't infantilising. Since they are flowers, they're pretty, timeless classics.
> 
> It's amazing what fashion does though. Can you imagine someone looking at their tiny bundle and deciding to call her Edith, or him Hubert? I guess at one time people thought these fitting for an infant and a toddler. I'm quite fond of old-fashioned names, though. I might end up calling my child something pensioner-esque :jo:Click to expand...

Hmmm edith.... nope:nope:


----------



## NellieRae

bunda said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> My nipples are getting worse and worse. Actually my entire boobs feel like they're at least one size bigger and fuller. It's weird.
> 
> 
> :holly:
> 
> Stand back. She could explode at _any moment._
> 
> I really hope it's not mother nature being a bitch with this one.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Mysterious, new progesterone symptoms drive us all crazy - but Hooray for bigger boobs! I know it'd be much better without the pain....but just saying :haha: Obviously something is up, Jaza - and pregnancy IS a possibility, along with all the others. :hugs: Sorry you had to hear about someone's "oopsie" at work.

*Bunda* having a sister go through it all first is great! It gets the grandparents' itch off your back & the advice is great. I'm hoping for baby stuff, too - just need to start growing the baby who will need them. Tuck your fear for her deep, deep somewhere inside your heart - stressing for your own ttc future has to all a person can take at once. :flower:

btw, love the names Lily, Henry, Seamus, etc. I'm a fan of some of the classics. I'm sure the oldies will start coming back around again someday....unless we all go crazy and start naming our kids things like Zuri, Apple, Buddy, Bopper, Trixie, Tex, Salmon, and Jupiter.....


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> Someone here from our little town recently named their baby Henry. And it's just kind of cute. Even though Henry is, kind of, a grandpa.
> 
> I don't think anyone was thinking about the fashion and/or fitting component long ago. Most names were namesakes anyway.
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing that with my grandpa's name. But it so totally wouldn't work here in the US.

I dunno, Henry was the name of Cinderellas prince. Prince Henry.
(sigh)


----------



## Jazavac

Not so good news from the insurance company so far. I have to submit a request for a refund and whatnot, then they will consider it, blablabla.

The clinic, of course, gets blamed for the whole deal - apparently they coded my tests as part of an IVF procedure, instead of diagnostics, so I get to pay in full and it doesn't at all, that way, count towards my dedcutible.

So now I have to gather all of my medical history, explain what is going on, yell at the clinic, and then wait. Meanwhile, of course, I have to pay my dues as well.

Bad and disheartening, for sure.


----------



## Coconuts

Jaza, what a royal balls up this has been. Can you not get some kind of Doctor signed letter from the clinic for the insurance company to clarify that it was in fact diagnostic etc.... no maybe not, that sounds waaaaaay to easy..... And who has to do all the worrying, running around, filing forms, comping documents and coughing up the cash, oh that's right, you. :cry: I'm sorry Jaza. next time you go you can repeat like a parrot, diagnostic diagnostic diagnostic....... and hope they don't make the same mistake. That's if you need to go back and those big bangers of yours are a goooooooooood sign. x


----------



## aleja

*jaza -* i LOVE the names Astrid and Kaleb. coincidentally they are my secret stash faves at the moment. Caleb is the name of a character from a book i recently read and loved - "the Passenger".

Salmon, Daisy Boo, Buddy Bear, and Apple is just being mean to your poor :baby: maybe in celebrity land it is semi-ok but in the real world they will be the laughing stock of the classroom. 

funny enough my DH likes the names Poppy and Jupiter:blush: i don't mind Poppy but not with another ridiculous 'infantile' name with it. I will have to draw the line with Jupiter..sounds like a stripper name.:haha:

*flangel*- awesome news about your tubes...it must be comforting to know everything is normal and you can not worry about having to get any more med advice about this. :flower:

Another -OPK today and more:coffee:
I think i saw a very faint line though so at least its something to think about. 
I am also getting some strategic BDing JUST in case:haha:

Jaza- mother nature is a pain sometimes .. but you never know. hope you can keep your spirits up and enjoy your :holly: in the meantime


----------



## lizzywiz

*Jaza and Italianqtpie*- Sypmtoms are so bittersweet, aren't they? I have been on that rollercoaster and I know exactly what you mean about trying to be indifferent. That being said, I have a feeling we are going to get more BFPs on this thread and am hoping so hard for you both!

*Flangel*- good news are your tubes but I can see it would be frustrating to not have a reason to work with. Catch 22, right? Would you rather have a bad diagnosis you can address or no diagnosis? Hang in there!

DPO 14 and no sign of bleeding. If I get to the end of DPO15 I will call the doc.:happydance:


----------



## bunda

Being pretty new to this ttc game, I've not yet had to face the prospect that I might be seeing a BFP. I'm not feeling I'm due a BFP yet, since so many people have been trying for so much longer than OH and me. So I'm not impatient (yet). But man, seeing you guys go through it puts me on a rollercoaster. Jazavac, you're trying to be so cool about this, and it being so few dpo, that's very wise. I mean, pregnancy doesn't start until implantation has happened successfully, so it's so, so early, but I'm on tenterhooks. If this were a book I'd be skipping pages to see what happens. Real life doesn't care about hooking the reader. It knows damn well we can't put the book down. Persevere with that insurance debacle. You shouldn't be so heavily penalised for a clerical error. The lab has some responsibility for this and should be pushed to provide a letter of explanation to the insurance company.

Lizziwiz, I'm on tenterhooks for you, too. I'm not uncrossing anything until you're back from the Dr. Why is it the more badly you want something, the harder it is to believe it possible?


----------



## DHime

Ok. I am so confused. I thought my temp is supposed to stay up after O...
This morning it went all the way down to the cover line. Why would this happen? That's a considerable dip right? could it be a fluke or maybe I selpt with my mouth open?
I just hope it doesn't point to an anovulatory cycle.
They scared me in Jan when they found several ovarian cysts on my ovaries but said it was due to comming off bc pills. Now I am worying that I may really have pcos....

Oh crap... I am having breakdown today over a temp. 
That's it! I have lost my mind!


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, hang in there. I think my last cycle had a dip sometime after ovulation and it was an ovulatory cycle. I can't see your charts, it seems, or am I doing something wrong?

My sensitive nipples are still here and my boobs still seem oversized (not much to enjoy because they're already too big to begin with :haha:). And I read last night that it's perfectly normal to be that way during one's luteal phase because of all the progesterone and regardless of any and all pregnancies.

So that's what's probably going on.

Waiting for my lunch break so I can start dialling the clinic's numbers.


----------



## bunda

DHime said:


> Ok. I am so confused. I thought my temp is supposed to stay up after O...
> This morning it went all the way down to the cover line. Why would this happen? That's a considerable dip right? could it be a fluke or maybe I selpt with my mouth open?
> I just hope it doesn't point to an anovulatory cycle.
> They scared me in Jan when they found several ovarian cysts on my ovaries but said it was due to comming off bc pills. Now I am worying that I may really have pcos....
> 
> Oh crap... I am having breakdown today over a temp.
> That's it! I have lost my mind!

During my 'wanting to learn everything there is to know about charting' phase, I looked at hundreds of other people's charts in the galleries.
Having a temp go to the coverline is normal and doesn't mean an anov cycle. Heck, I've even seen it on charts where the person later tested positive for being pg. So don't fret just yet.


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, take a look at my first chart. It touched the coverline at least twice, and that month I actually had a lab progesterone test confirm that I did ovulate just fine.


----------



## DHime

Jaz - thanks. I see why you are so confused by FF. And I thought mine was confusing. :hug:

Bunda - Thanks. I take that a positive sign. I was hoping SEPT would be my month. (crossing fingers but not legs)


----------



## lizzywiz

Dhime- "Crossing fingers but not legs"

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

sounds like a team motto!


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Ladies,
Can I please join in your thread? I am on my 3rd mth TTC#1 and have OPK's for the first time and took my temp for the first time this morning. I need to do the crash course on ff I think as I don't know what I'm looking for at the moment!!:wacko: 
I wondered if you could give me your advice on taking my temp. I wake up every morning with dh at 4.30am when he goes to work but then go back to sleep untill 7am. Should I take my temp at 4.30 or 7?


----------



## Jazavac

Hello gemgem and welcome!

If you wake up at 4:30 to even just talk to your DH, you should take your temp then, as long as you get at least three hours of sleep without interruptions prior to that. Sleeping for less than three hours after that waking time would not give you enough time for accurate results. Make sure to always use the same thermometer and to always use the same, well, opening. Even the same spot in your mouth, if that's where you'll be measuring.


LOL at crossed fingers, but not crossed legs! :haha:


My co-worker got pregnant on the pill, which she never missed or even took at a different hour. Man, some people are just lucky (even though I know there'd be many to feel extremely unlucky if something like that happened to them, yup).


----------



## gemgem77

Jazavac said:


> Hello gemgem and welcome!
> 
> If you wake up at 4:30 to even just talk to your DH, you should take your temp then, as long as you get at least three hours of sleep without interruptions prior to that. Sleeping for less than three hours after that waking time would not give you enough time for accurate results. Make sure to always use the same thermometer and to always use the same, well, opening. Even the same spot in your mouth, if that's where you'll be measuring.
> 
> 
> LOL at crossed fingers, but not crossed legs! :haha:
> 
> 
> My co-worker got pregnant on the pill, which she never missed or even took at a different hour. Man, some people are just lucky (even though I know there'd be many to feel extremely unlucky if something like that happened to them, yup).


Hi Jazavac :hi:
So this morning i didn't do that I took it at 7am so shall I start again tomorrow and discount this mornings temp? 
Thanks for the help on this I'm not sure I will get on well with temping :haha:


----------



## NellieRae

*Dhime*, your ff homepage comes up when you click on the link, but no chart is visible. Are you sure you've "shared" the chart? Its true, I've also looked at waaaay too many charts & read too many books. One off temp doesn't usually mean anything. I've had them, too. Who knows, maybe its an implantation dip. :flower:

*Bunda*, this is exactly how I feel, too! Though honestly, a bfp would scare me a bit, I want it so badly that I feel like its never going to come.

*Jaza*, I understand completely that the medical bureaucracy can make you want to scream. My husband had to endure a clerical error before, too. His neurologist, 4 hrs away, prescribed a daily med for 3 yrs. Well, after 2 yrs the pharmacy demanded a renewed prescription anyway. So he called his doctor's office to renew it.......but wait......the day he was there 2 yrs ago they had new software installed that the doc didn't know yet, so the _nurse_ who did know how to use it wrote the prescription. So of course there was no record of it in the doc's name, the nurse didn't remember either. So could he please come back for another evaluation & MRI?? Ummmm - no thanks! Had to go hunting to a new doctor and spend hours on the phone trying to get his records transferred. Meanwhile, he's not taking meds because the prescription "ran out."


----------



## lizzywiz

*Gem*- Temping really does have to be as Jaz said: after a min of 3 hours sleep, before you move around much at all, same orifice (vaginal is better :shock:), same time and every day, at least to start.
If you don't think temping is gonna work for you I HIGHLY recommend buying the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. Pricey, yes, but the best alternative to temping!
It worked for me, but :shhh:, I'm waiting a couple days before I change my status, just to be cautious :winkwink:


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> DHime, hang in there. I think my last cycle had a dip sometime after ovulation and it was an ovulatory cycle. I can't see your charts, it seems, or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> My sensitive nipples are still here and my boobs still seem oversized (not much to enjoy because they're already too big to begin with :haha:). And I read last night that it's perfectly normal to be that way during one's luteal phase because of all the progesterone and regardless of any and all pregnancies.
> 
> So that's what's probably going on.
> 
> Waiting for my lunch break so I can start dialling the clinic's numbers.

tHINK i GOT IT NOW
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/36ff0a/ttc.png
NOPE NEVERMIND


----------



## bunda

crossed fingers but not legs :haha: Definitely our motto!

GemGem - welcome to the group. It can be a bit daunting when you start out learning about charting, but it does start to make more sense as you go along and you can always ask in these forums (fora?) if you're confused or have a chart oddity. I would second what Jazavac has said: temp as early as possible, so long as it's after at least 3 hours sleep. You want your temperature to be as unchanged from activities as you can. It's essentially your body's coolest, base setting with no activity to warm it up. If 4.30 is when you typically wake up the first time, temp then. 

I have my alarm set for 7, but if I wake up enough at, say, 5am I know I wouldn't get three hours of sleep before my alarm goes off, so I pop the thermometre in my mouth. I mark any unusual times in my chart and mark the estimated shift (-0.1 degree for every half hour early) as well (I make a circle out of a dashed line on my paper chart for the shifted temp and a normal circle for the actual one. Hindsight shows which is the more believable). I also use FF, TCOYF and have an excel spreadsheet I update. 

Obsessed? Moi? 8-[


----------



## Jazavac

Go to the grey buttons right underneath your chart, DHime. Then click on one that says share. When you get that screen, copy paste in your signature everthing in a box under bbCode Code.

It will look like this, just with a different set of numbers at the end of the string:


Code:
[ url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35b96a/]My Ovulation Chart[/url ] 


I added the space between the first and the last parenthesis so you could see the whole thing.


----------



## Jazavac

My alarm is set for 6:30, as thats' the most common time I need to get up for work. If I wake up earlier than that, but don't get up or talk to anyone (like this morning, when I opened my eyes for a second at 4:50), I just ignore temping until 6:30. This morning was a bit of a struggle to fall back to sleep because I actually had to go to the bathroom, but, well, I didn't. So my temp at 6:30 was just fine - I did nothing at all as far as activities go. I was awake for maybe a couple of minutes, not even moving around the bed.

Update on the insurance: got a number for some Financial Counselor at our clinic who, of course, isn't answering her phone.


----------



## DHime

HAVING ISSUES WITH SHARING HERE

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## DHime

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36ff0a/">My Ovulation Chart</a> 

Using the grey button


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> DHime, hang in there. I think my last cycle had a dip sometime after ovulation and it was an ovulatory cycle. I can't see your charts, it seems, or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> My sensitive nipples are still here and my boobs still seem oversized (not much to enjoy because they're already too big to begin with :haha:). And I read last night that it's perfectly normal to be that way during one's luteal phase because of all the progesterone and regardless of any and all pregnancies.
> 
> So that's what's probably going on.
> 
> Waiting for my lunch break so I can start dialling the clinic's numbers.

I used the url thingy but it is still blank.
Sorry for all the postings. It was working the other day... :dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

Hahaha. Ok.

This is most definitely the correct link for sharing: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36ff0a

Now you need to figure out some settings there, just in case you ended up making it private, or something.


----------



## DHime

ok. I think I got it...
BAM!
I did it!
Thanks for the help


----------



## bunda

it works! Crikey, it looks the kind of rollercoaster that would have me bring up my lunch :sick:

I expect your temp will ping back upwards again tomorrow. If it doesn't, I've also seen where temps dip just below the cl or stay on it. 
The coverline is really only there to show you the temp shift, and doesn't mean you won't ever dip beneath it once O has happened. While you can never be quite sure until a few more days post o, I think it looks good so far.


----------



## DHime

DHime said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> DHime, hang in there. I think my last cycle had a dip sometime after ovulation and it was an ovulatory cycle. I can't see your charts, it seems, or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> My sensitive nipples are still here and my boobs still seem oversized (not much to enjoy because they're already too big to begin with :haha:). And I read last night that it's perfectly normal to be that way during one's luteal phase because of all the progesterone and regardless of any and all pregnancies.
> 
> So that's what's probably going on.
> 
> Waiting for my lunch break so I can start dialling the clinic's numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> I get sore BBs every month. It totally screws with you. Of course the DH loves to grab them and hear me yell "Oww!" I think he gets some strange enjoyment from it.:haha:Click to expand...


----------



## DHime

bunda said:


> it works! Crikey, it looks the kind of rollercoaster that would have me bring up my lunch :sick:
> 
> I expect your temp will ping back upwards again tomorrow. If it doesn't, I've also seen where temps dip just below the cl or stay on it.
> The coverline is really only there to show you the temp shift, and doesn't mean you won't ever dip beneath it once O has happened. While you can never be quite sure until a few more days post o, I think it looks good so far.

wow. that is one detailed chart you got there:thumbup:
One hell of spike huh? lol


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Gemgem. Welcome to 34 thread! I've seem your avatar somewhere else haven't I, September buns maybe, or perhaps we're stalking the same journals :shrug:
Whever ever I've seen you were TTC buddies :hugs: I'm also TTC #1 and this is also our third month trying. :thumbup: Third time lucky!
Talking about temping, I've been temping since Feb. FF isn't any good at predicting things unless you have some cycle history but it's good for pinpointing Ov day and putting down a cover line. I temp at the same time everyday like clock work. Consistency is key! I also temp vaginally and I've been getting much more stable temps. Mouth breathing, snoring, room temp, heating and air conditioning can all make a difference to your oral temps. I've been OPKing for two cycles now. I'm in the thick of it as we speak. OPKs can be great if you get that 'darker than the control line' line but if not they can be frustrating. Last month I didn't get anywhere near a +OPK but looking at my chart and temps, CM and CP Ov was pinpointed on the day when my OPKs were darkest so if you don't always get a mega dark line, take the darkest line there is, however, how do you know until it's passed and you see the others? If that happens again and it goes darker like last month we'll BD like made and hope one of them make it.
GL GemGem. :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

DHime said:

> tHINK i GOT IT NOW
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/36ff0a/ttc.png
> NOPE NEVERMIND

:rofl: we've all been there.


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts, that's how I feel about OPKs. Mine are absolutely clear and undoubtfully positive when the day comes, so I have no trouble figuring them out. At the same time, the temperatures drive me crazy, especially when FF starts making decisions and drawing things.

I am still all confused about this current cycle - I do get its reasons to move the O date, but I don't get it, at the same time, when I consider my past two cycles.


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> :hi: Gemgem. Welcome to 34 thread! I've seem your avatar somewhere else haven't I, September buns maybe, or perhaps we're stalking the same journals :shrug:
> Whever ever I've seen you were TTC buddies :hugs: I'm also TTC #1 and this is also our third month trying. :thumbup: Third time lucky!
> Talking about temping, I've been temping since Feb. FF isn't any good at predicting things unless you have some cycle history but it's good for pinpointing Ov day and putting down a cover line. I temp at the same time everyday like clock work. Consistency is key! I also temp vaginally and I've been getting much more stable temps. Mouth breathing, snoring, room temp, heating and air conditioning can all make a difference to your oral temps. I've been OPKing for two cycles now. I'm in the thick of it as we speak. OPKs can be great if you get that 'darker than the control line' line but if not they can be frustrating. Last month I didn't get anywhere near a +OPK but looking at my chart and temps, CM and CP Ov was pinpointed on the day when my OPKs were darkest so if you don't always get a mega dark line, take the darkest line there is, however, how do you know until it's passed and you see the others? If that happens again and it goes darker like last month we'll BD like made and hope one of them make it.
> GL GemGem. :flower:

THERE YA GO! :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Just for fun:

https://www.howtobeadad.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/zombie-vs-baby.jpg


----------



## flangel813

lizzywiz said:


> *Gem*- Temping really does have to be as Jaz said: after a min of 3 hours sleep, before you move around much at all, same orifice (vaginal is better :shock:), same time and every day, at least to start.
> If you don't think temping is gonna work for you I HIGHLY recommend buying the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. Pricey, yes, but the best alternative to temping!
> It worked for me, but :shhh:, I'm waiting a couple days before I change my status, just to be cautious :winkwink:

I am not temping like I used to...it just seemed to bounce around and make me more stressed. This is my 3rd cycle on CBFM and I find it a lot easier for me. Hoping 3rd time is the charm!

I never had luck with OPKs either which is why I got the CBFM.


----------



## lizzywiz

Bright red spotting...just a couple of drops here and there this afternoon, but still not a good sign.:cry:

I called the doc to see if I could at least get some labs done to see if my hormones are not doing the right thing to support a pregnancy (common in PCOS) but they said my doc would have to review my chart and call me in the morning. 

Don't count me out yet, ladies, but do add my to your prayer list if you've got one.

It helped me to write this little note. Thanks for being 'there':hugs:


----------



## NellieRae

*lizzy* :hugs: Try to remember that nothing you do between now and tomorrow morning will change whatever happens. Good for you calling your doc right away, esp. if there are PCOS concerns. I'm so sorry you have to worry about this. I do have a prayer list and I'll be praying for you that these little red spots go away and end up not meaning anything at all. Hope your doc calls you in for testing anyway, though, just to put your mind at ease. :flower:


----------



## NellieRae

Ladies in the 2ww, how is symptom spotting going? I wasn't obsessing - in fact, feeling fantastic - until this afternoon. I suddenly feel like crap and have a low grade fever (why not make use of my stash of bbt thermometers, right? :haha:) Stuffy/runny nose I woke up with has not gone away, either. There goes my plans for an elaborate, healthy dinner tonight. Don't have the energy. 

Someone remind me please that the temps outside have dropped 10-15 degrees (finally!) and its been windy, so this is just a bout of allergies..........


----------



## lizzywiz

NellieRae- We can remind you all you want, but once symptom spotting starts you might as well just hang on for the ride!

As Dhime said- Crossed fingers but not legs for you :laugh2:

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Jazavac

lizzy, I wish you all the luck! There are so many different types of bleeding in successful pregnancies.


----------



## bunda

*Lizziwiz* - hang in there. Some spotting does not AF make.:hugs: May your little bean stick on with all its might. 

*NellieRae* - Uh Oh. You've caught the symptom-spotting crazies :wacko:. I'm still quite cool about it all in my 2ww (8dpo) because I can't help but feel cycle #1 is too early. I have zero symptoms, anyway. Plus I'm expecting chemical pregnancies to occur before I get lucky. It seems like that's a debt you owe to mother nature, since it's so common for those ttc. I'm trying to remember that it isn't a future daughter or son until it reaches the 12 week mark. Anything else is a dress rehearsal. Still, thank goodness we have the forum to come and obsess in good company. Most of our men don't get it, but here it all makes perfect sense to everyone. 

*Jazavac*: Zombies and babies:rofl:. Oh man, that's so true. I'm not sure zombies produce the toxic waste that seems to come out of those adorable little snugglebum babies, though. I'm planning on cloth-diapering if/when the time comes, but I might want to just incinerate every single one after use!


----------



## aleja

Lizzywiz my thoughts are with you. hope everything is ok.:hugs:


----------



## aleja

gemgem77 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can I please join in your thread? I am on my 3rd mth TTC#1 and have OPK's for the first time and took my temp for the first time this morning. I need to do the crash course on ff I think as I don't know what I'm looking for at the moment!!:wacko:
> I wondered if you could give me your advice on taking my temp. I wake up every morning with dh at 4.30am when he goes to work but then go back to sleep untill 7am. Should I take my temp at 4.30 or 7?

hi gemgem. im glad you have popped in. i have seen you on other threads. hope you enjoy this one:flower:


----------



## gemgem77

QUOTE=Coconuts;12699925]:hi: Gemgem. Welcome to 34 thread! I've seem your avatar somewhere else haven't I, September buns maybe, or perhaps we're stalking the same journals :shrug:
Whever ever I've seen you were TTC buddies :hugs: I'm also TTC #1 and this is also our third month trying. :thumbup: Third time lucky!
Talking about temping, I've been temping since Feb. FF isn't any good at predicting things unless you have some cycle history but it's good for pinpointing Ov day and putting down a cover line. I temp at the same time everyday like clock work. Consistency is key! I also temp vaginally and I've been getting much more stable temps. Mouth breathing, snoring, room temp, heating and air conditioning can all make a difference to your oral temps. I've been OPKing for two cycles now. I'm in the thick of it as we speak. OPKs can be great if you get that 'darker than the control line' line but if not they can be frustrating. Last month I didn't get anywhere near a +OPK but looking at my chart and temps, CM and CP Ov was pinpointed on the day when my OPKs were darkest so if you don't always get a mega dark line, take the darkest line there is, however, how do you know until it's passed and you see the others? If that happens again and it goes darker like last month we'll BD like made and hope one of them make it.
GL GemGem. :flower:[/QUOTE]

Thanks Coconuts, yes I have seen your avatar too, looks like we may be floating around the same threads :haha: I like ones with people of the same age as it makes me feel like we are all in the same boat.
I have just started using OPK's and so will just take this month with a pinch of salt. I think we are going to BD every other day all cycle this month as surely then it doesn't matter when you OV as you should have some :spermy: there!!!
Thanks for the GL, you too :hugs:

Lizzywiz- I hope everything goes well for you and you have your BFP. I am just going to try temping and OPK's for the next couple of months but if I still don't get a BFP then I will more than likely join you with the CBFM, sod the cost!!

Bunda- It is daunting when you start temping isn't it!!! I took my temp for the first time yesterday but after speaking to Jazavac I'm not sure if I should discount it as took it at 7am?? This mornings I took at 4.30am but have updated both on my chart. Do you know how I get the info onto my signature here so it tells me how many dpo I am?

Thanks for the lovely welcome all of you lovely ladies
:dust:

Bunda-


----------



## gemgem77

aleja said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Can I please join in your thread? I am on my 3rd mth TTC#1 and have OPK's for the first time and took my temp for the first time this morning. I need to do the crash course on ff I think as I don't know what I'm looking for at the moment!!:wacko:
> I wondered if you could give me your advice on taking my temp. I wake up every morning with dh at 4.30am when he goes to work but then go back to sleep untill 7am. Should I take my temp at 4.30 or 7?
> 
> hi gemgem. im glad you have popped in. i have seen you on other threads. hope you enjoy this one:flower:Click to expand...

Hi Aleja!! I have seen you around too! Nice to see you on this thread everyone seems really lovely :hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

lizzywiz said:


> Bright red spotting...just a couple of drops here and there this afternoon, but still not a good sign.:cry:
> 
> I called the doc to see if I could at least get some labs done to see if my hormones are not doing the right thing to support a pregnancy (common in PCOS) but they said my doc would have to review my chart and call me in the morning.
> 
> Don't count me out yet, ladies, but do add my to your prayer list if you've got one.
> 
> It helped me to write this little note. Thanks for being 'there':hugs:

Positive thoughts and a lot of praying for you, my friend:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Lizziwiz. I hope they vanish and you get that BFP. :hugs:


----------



## aleja

hey coconuts..what's happening with your OV?? any news? 
I am cd13 another -OPK (Yawn):coffee:
i got some CM so i should attack my DH tonight


----------



## Jazavac

Haaaaaaate 2WW symptoms. :grrr!!!:

Day 6, according to the newest ovulation date. Insane spike in temperature. And weird movement in the ovaries area. Confusion.


----------



## Jazavac

So what do you plan, overall, when it comes to your future baby, or babies?

Of course I realize things are subject to change and that I can't predict what will actually happen, but I do have ideas and plans.

As far as labor and birth go... uh. I'm well aware I am horribly demanding. Which is okay, because it's my body, after all, and my child's life, of course, that we're talking about there. I do not like, at all, what I've heard so far about the hospital here in our town. They over-medicate you right away and four out of five girls I know that have given birth since I moved here had a C-section. According to the stories they shared, I'd say none of them actually needed it and would have had it, had they actually left them alone during labor. All babies were in fact induced by insane amount of pitosin (drip), and after numerous hours in labor with an epidural, everyone got tired - no mother was dilated or ready to give birth. 

I really don't want this. The one and only birthing center in the area is an hour and a half from here and I am not sure that would work either. I am not brave enough to attempt giving birth at home - firstborn, my age, weight and overall situation in the genetic department... I think it'd be irresponsible. Therefore, I simply don't know. Which I guess is fine, as I'm not even pregnant yet. I do plan to have a doula if I find one I like and a plan is a must for me, too. I'm pretty vocal and aggressive when it comes to getting things that I want, so I hope the characteristic won't just get eaten by contractions, or anything. :haha:

As far as other things go, I plan to breastfeed and I hope I'll figure out how to do it properly. Again, all I've heard about the support here is absolutely horrible. Luckily, there is a whole bunch of my Croatian friends who could help with advice. 

Cloth diapers really sound like a plan, but we'll see. Again, yay America, because they say no daycare in the area will take my cloth-diapered baby. I don't know how long I'd be able to get by without a daycare either. My maternity leave is far from good (5-6 weeks paid, up to 12 unpaid), but I plan on organizing it so I get to stay at home for at least six months, this or that way. In Croatia, I'd have a full paid year. I already miss that opportunity.

I plan on wearing the baby, too, as much as possible. I am strongly against bumbo seats, any seats at all before the baby can sit on its own. Jumpers, walkers, this, that... all is a no. 

We eat homemade food, so once the baby is old enough to even eat solid foods, it won't eat things from a jar.


I already feel absolutely alone and on my own. :haha:


----------



## DHime

JAZ - Hang in there sweetie! I am hoping for you!

LIZ - You are in my prayers alond with you LO.


I took my temp this am an totally forgot to write it down... I am losing it.
On top of it I snaped at my DH for saying he wants to buy some 50% off comics.... I think I am getting pre-pms.


----------



## NellieRae

*DHime*, forget the tww, we are entering the pms zone. Great that your temp spiked back up, though :)

*Jaza*, a temp spike is much better than insane drop. I share your feelings about hospitals & not trusting them to let a labor alone (though I'm sure some are great). I plan on using a wonderful birth center nearby if I am low risk. Its such a beautiful, comforting place and they'll let me do whatever I want during labor! Both it, and the hospitals are all very close, so I have that safety net. Imagine a whole paid year of maternity leave! Amazing. You are absolutely not alone - don't give in! You are homesick & worrying about what might happen. But also imagine how WONDERFUL it will feel to have a real pregnancy to worry about :flower:

I feel better this morning, but not fully - the kind you can tell is not going to last all day. Burrowing baby or not.....ugh. I don't really expect a bfp, anyway, so hopefully time will fly.


----------



## Jazavac

I'd love to be able to fast forward the 2WW part... :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Nellie, your chart looks really nice, btw!


----------



## bunda

Jazavac, Thank goodness the NHS has enlightened ways about giving mothers more power to decide for themselves. Gone are the days of being on a bed, legs in stirrups and everything done to the convenience of the hospital (including having to push against gravity - women have been giving birth in squatting and all fours for millennia!) It seems it's going to take a while for America to catch up with that... I haven't heard much good from the American handling of childbirth and early years, I have to admit. Not just you, other people, too. It's quite a theme.

I'm toying with the idea of a water birth. OH wants me to give birth at home, but I'm quite scared. My mother nearly died with two of her three deliveries, due to a stubborn afterbirth (placenta accreta) and needed emergency medical attention, but I think I'm being irrational: placenta accreta is a complication often from a clumsy D&C. These were routine after miscarriages in the 70s, but not so much now. I have never had a D&C and placenta accreta is not genetic, as far as I can tell. I'm still scared though.


I'm in agreement with all your plans, actually (I don't mean I agree for you, but I plan to do the same). I plan to breastfeed so far as is possible (I want to, I'll do whatever I can to encourage that, but I know some mothers fail to, despite best efforts. I'm prepared to fail but will strive to have my baby boob-trained as best I can. My mother couldn't feed any of this due to low production. I was raised on a home recipe of cows milk, oats and glucose! but I want my little one to have a recipe even closer to home)

Cloth diapers are the future, we have enough plastic ones in our past. Don't people realise how long these things take to break down? If people had to take care of their own garbage,such as bury it in their own backyards they would actually see how it mounts up and see how stupid it is to think you can just keep adding plastic crap to the pile. I'm sure they'd think more carefully about what they buy and use. Our lifestyles are too much 'throw out and forget'. 

Maternity leave in America is an absolute JOKE. It's not like we just lay an egg!!! why can they not look at what European countries do and realise it doesn't bankrupt the country to give a little something back to employees? Here in UK you get 26 weeks at 90% salary or £108 per week, whichever is greater. You can have a further 26 weeks unpaid if you choose. 
I believe Scandinavian countries are even more enlightened. Children don't raise themselves and deserve their parents' time more than does the labour market. Citizens are human beings before they're worker robots. Grrr. Raising children is the GDP of the future, or does America just plan to keep importing people?


I swore I wouldn't be, but I've started symptom spotting now. I'm drowsy today. I was as hungry as a bear this morning and after lunch I felt quite queasy. So 9DPO I've been hungry, queasy, sleepy. Dopey, Bashful and Doc... (hold on, that's not right)


----------



## 1babydreamer

aleja said:


> hey coconuts..what's happening with your OV?? any news?
> I am cd13 another -OPK (Yawn):coffee:
> i got some CM so i should attack my DH tonight

:rofl: Hahaha! I did the same thing! I noticed lot's of creamy CM yesterday and even though DH was exhausted from working on the new house, I gave him a little massage and jumped him last night and again this morning!! Lol! I just don't want to miss any fertile time this cycle!! :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

Yup, I wholeheartedly agree that maternity leave is a joke here. Unfortunately. 

In Croatia, the first 6 months are paid in full. The second six have a cap/percentage, but you still get a decent amount of money so most parents choose to take advantage of that, too. And you decide which one will stay home - usually income is the winner: parent that makes more money goes to work and the other one is at home with the baby until it turns 12 months. There's also extended leave, but that's unpaid. And some other combinations. I love the system and I miss it already.

As far as other things go, I didn't mean that I feel lonely here, as in homesick. I'm doing just fine, for the most part (hate some things about the US, but like some other ones!). It's just that right here, at least in our 46,000 city, nobody seems to understand any of my ideas (as if they're _my ideas..._). People don't breastfeed, don't use anything but carseats and rarely ever go outdoors, unless it's some ride. Disposable diapers are a must. Meals from a box as well, for the whole family. So I'm weird and left all alone. I mean, some random hippies (a cute older couple) actually refers to me as 'cabbage lady'.

So I guess I've made a name already.... :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

As far as business of giving birth goes, it's not good in Croatia either. There's not enough choice and women often get sucked into things they don't care for. 

That's why I get even more angry here when I think about it. There's so much choice and so many options, yet... well, all I hear is bad stuff.


----------



## bunda

I've lived abroad most of my life, so I know how hard it is to live in another country's ways, by its rules. I've never lived in America, although I was there for three months last year. It was my first time in the USA and I have honestly never before experienced such a love-hate relationship with a place. 

Choice was the biggest lie. There is no choice. It's an illusions of choice. I understand your gripes about the place, like I say, it was love-hate to highest degree. We'd just arrived after three months cycling in deserts of South America, unable to buy anything other than rice, tuna and crappy cookies. The United States seemed (at first) like some sort of paradise - until it came to the food. (It's the food that makes me never to want to live there) and the attitude (also prevalent in UK) that foreigners should be damn grateful they're here. It's an upgrade of whatever two-bit place they're from (and there's no telling these people otherwise). 

But we loved America, too. People were amazingly friendly and approachable. We experienced tremendous acts of kindness from strangers and we ranked Americans as among the most cycle-friendly drivers of our whole trip (New Zealand's were the worst by a huge margin). It's an interesting culture. Quite unique but also rather infuriating at times. But then, that's true no matter which foreign country you live in. Ah well, such is the lot of the ex-pat.

Find a lioness of a doula is all I can suggest. One who has the same ideas about labour as you do.


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja said:

> hey coconuts..what's happening with your OV?? any news?
> I am cd13 another -OPK (Yawn)
> i got some CM so i should attack my DH tonight

Still faffing around with OPKs, I know I'm not supposed to do them with FMU but I seem to be getting my best results then. Weird isn't it? I'm thinking that since so many women's cycles are way off from the text book 28 days, mid cycle Ov on CD14, I thinking that many women may also produce their LH are slightly different times. If my theory is correct *puts on scientist lab coat and glasses* I think I might make my LH late night / very early morning making FMU perfect. Like I said in my journal, the differences are veeeeeeeeery minimal so I might throw all this out the window very soon. Still waiting...... and testing...... and waiting......... and testing some more...... Watery CM is here though and CP is nearly there too.

*Jaza*, you are not alone, you're baby plan sounds just like mine. Baby wearing, instinctive parenting, breastfeeding, cosleeping crib, home made whizzed up food. We plan to sign to baby to help them communicate and also to help process two languages. Mama speaks English and Dad speaks Italian. My birthing plan will have to be based on what there is but basically I want to be left alone unless we find ourselves in a life or death situation. Aside from that, no drugs, zero nothing. Natural birth. My body knows what it's doing. My biggest plan is to not get up tight or rigid about something. For example I love the idea of cosleeping but if it doesn't work for us or for baby then we'll try something different. Everything I've mentioned is the starting point. If it works, keep it, if it doesn't, try something new.

PS, why cabbage lady??? :rofl:


----------



## bunda

The city where I live at the moment, the attitude of cloth nappies, homemade baby foods, infant sign language, co-sleeping, child-led weaning is totally 'in'. Just about every baby born in this postal area is going to be experiencing some form of baby massage/chakra alignment/ayurvedic colic drops/knitted hemp baby-gro, so fortunately I'd be pushing against an open door for wanting to do things naturally. A cabbage-lady would fit right in around here.


----------



## Jazavac

Cabbage lady because I was spotted at the store, buying about 15 heads of cabbage. My dad was visiting at the time and he pickled them for me. Yay sauerkraut. Americans have it canned, but man, that's nothing compared to the real, homemade thing. 

They actually often ask me at stores about my grocery cart. Or just stare at me, overall. One time I had a random 35-ish old woman approach me and ask if I knew what zucchini was and if I thought a 6 month old could eat it. I didn't know whether I should laugh or cry. She said I just looked like someone who could answer her questions because of the contents of my card.

Oh well, I guess eventually I'll be really famous. :rofl:

bunda, that's exactly how I feel about the US - what you just wrote there. The food here is horrible. There's choice, I can't say I don't have it, but there's also almost nothing when it comes to the foods I personally want or need. So I cook from scratch, when I can even find things to cook from scratch with. And then everyone is confused about how I find time for it and whatnot. As if cooking is rocket science. It isn't, once you learn how to do it. It just happens over the course of my day/evening/something.

Speaking of languages, I'll do my best to have the kid be at least bilingual. I'm fairly sure it won't really ever really _need_ Croatian, but I'd still love it.


----------



## Jazavac

bunda, where's your nickname from? I mean the username, or whatever you call it. (I'm dumb at the moment :haha:)

It's the Croatian word for a fur coat, so it makes me laugh when I see it. :)


----------



## Jazavac

(Jazavac, your resident spammer...)

I just got that financial whoever person on the phone, regarding my insurance. So she kind of listened to about 1/3 of what I had to say. Then I was given a phone number. Somewhere else, of course. Because _there's the person_ who will help me. Perhaps maybe. Sometime in the future when I get this new one to pick up the phone. Arrrgh!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: resident spammer!
You know, I've never said this even though I think it all the time, Jaza you're English is wonderful. Have you spoken English all your life? (in which case this is a ridiculous comment) But since you said you're Croatian I'm assuming it's not your first language. So in this case, hats off to you, you've mastered it! I'm still scrabbling around with Italian, I love the language and the people are so nice even though I make a pig's ear out of their lovely language. I'm good enough to be understood, talk with friends, make conversation etc but it's nowhere near up to par to work for an Italian company.
As a fellow foreigner living in a foreign land and speaking a foreign language, I think you're wonderful.
*Bunda-fur-coat*, you too????? Did you say you grew up in Germany? Were your parents British? What's your first language?


----------



## Jazavac

My first language is Croatian, as I lived there for nearly 33 years. And I'm, in fact, Croatian. Fo' real. My parents did push me into an English school when I was starting our regular elementary (so that was a few times a week, on top of my regular school stuff) and I thank them for that. I quit taking those extra classes when I was 20-some. I probably spent like 15 years, or more, talking to both English teachers and native speakers. And for some reason, I've been thinking in English for many, many years. That one I really can't explain. 

So... yeah, it'd be pretty sad if I didn't know the language after all the years. I speak a few other ones, but none of them nearly as fluent as Croatian and English, of course. I shouldn't have abandoned them years ago, for sure.


----------



## Coconuts

Bravo lady!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

Rather that should be Brav*a* lady! :rolls eyes:


----------



## lysh

Jazavac....if there is one thing that gets under my skin it's the maternity leave in the U.S. When I do get pregnant, I could probably afford to take off 6 months but I can't. Why? Health insurance. I hold the health insurance in the relationship, and if I take anything past 12 weeks I lose it. I get paid for 6 weeks, but it is all sick time I have accumulated.

I would like to have as natural a child birth as possible as well. I do plan on breastfeeding even though it sucks with having to work but that is what pumps are for. I would also like to use cloth diapers....I am very into taking care of our Earth as much as I can and I think that is one way to help lesson the buildup of garbage.

I just think it is sick that we have to hand over these tiny infants to strangers to care for. Sometimes I feel guilty wanting to be a mother because I feel like I can't be there all the time. The part I am grateful for is that I am a teacher and, for now, I still have 8 weeks off in the summer.


----------



## lizzywiz

Whew, the bleeding stopped today! And I am throwing caution to the wind and changing my signature :happydance:

I agree with everyone- natural prenatal, childbirth and postnatal care as much as possible and I plan to be a baby wearer, also. I live not too far from Santa Fe, NM so 'natural' is also very in here. I already declined my first extraneous ultrasound, thanyouverymuch! They can't see anything this early, they can't do anything if they did see something and ultrasounds are not meant to be used willy nilly, so I told my doc I just want as much blood work as possible. I go in tomorrow and have to go every other day for 6 days to see if my numbers stick. 

*Lysh*- that is exactly where I am at: I carry the insurance and while I will have summer off, 2 months is not enough!!!! I have 3 months leave saved so I am hoping I can use that to stretch my maternity leave to 5 months.

And I, too, am in the quandary re: cloth diapers and childcare. I am still hoping Ill just come into some money, somehow, somewaymight have to take up drug dealing, I hear it pays well and has flexible hours.:winkwink:

*TWWers*- your symptoms and charts look good! Is it weird that I actually have an excited feeling in my tummy for you?!:yipee: Keep us updated!


----------



## NellieRae

Thanks *lizzy!* Soooo glad the bleeding stopped. :happydance:

Are you a Breaking Bad fan? Just in case you need a how-to for meth :winkwink: Only problem is the competition.

I was on the phone with my mom earlier and she asked if I was taking anything for my cold. She doesn't know we're ttc, so I couldn't use the truth for why I hadn't popped a dayquil yet. I ended up telling her that I was taking vegetables. Somehow, she seemed to buy it. :wacko:


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> *DHime*, forget the tww, we are entering the pms zone. Great that your temp spiked back up, though :)
> 
> *Jaza*, a temp spike is much better than insane drop. I share your feelings about hospitals & not trusting them to let a labor alone (though I'm sure some are great). I plan on using a wonderful birth center nearby if I am low risk. Its such a beautiful, comforting place and they'll let me do whatever I want during labor! Both it, and the hospitals are all very close, so I have that safety net. Imagine a whole paid year of maternity leave! Amazing. You are absolutely not alone - don't give in! You are homesick & worrying about what might happen. But also imagine how WONDERFUL it will feel to have a real pregnancy to worry about :flower:
> 
> I feel better this morning, but not fully - the kind you can tell is not going to last all day. Burrowing baby or not.....ugh. I don't really expect a bfp, anyway, so hopefully time will fly.

I typed in the wrong temp. It went down :cry: After I got home from work, I looked at it and sure enough... way down.
not sure if it means anything at all. not gonna read into it. I have been getting a stuffy nose when I wake up so I may be opening my mouth while sleeping. Who knows. :shrug:
I just want to try and figure this stuff out and see how I work. I can't go by cm since I have no way of knowing how much is me and how much is a left over deposit. :shrug: (side effect from too much BD) :haha:
It will make sense eventually.


----------



## DHime

bunda said:


> Jazavac, Thank goodness the NHS has enlightened ways about giving mothers more power to decide for themselves. Gone are the days of being on a bed, legs in stirrups and everything done to the convenience of the hospital (including having to push against gravity - women have been giving birth in squatting and all fours for millennia!) It seems it's going to take a while for America to catch up with that... I haven't heard much good from the American handling of childbirth and early years, I have to admit. Not just you, other people, too. It's quite a theme.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of a water birth. OH wants me to give birth at home, but I'm quite scared. My mother nearly died with two of her three deliveries, due to a stubborn afterbirth (placenta accreta) and needed emergency medical attention, but I think I'm being irrational: placenta accreta is a complication often from a clumsy D&C. These were routine after miscarriages in the 70s, but not so much now. I have never had a D&C and placenta accreta is not genetic, as far as I can tell. I'm still scared though.
> 
> 
> I'm in agreement with all your plans, actually (I don't mean I agree for you, but I plan to do the same). I plan to breastfeed so far as is possible (I want to, I'll do whatever I can to encourage that, but I know some mothers fail to, despite best efforts. I'm prepared to fail but will strive to have my baby boob-trained as best I can. My mother couldn't feed any of this due to low production. I was raised on a home recipe of cows milk, oats and glucose! but I want my little one to have a recipe even closer to home)
> 
> Cloth diapers are the future, we have enough plastic ones in our past. Don't people realise how long these things take to break down? If people had to take care of their own garbage,such as bury it in their own backyards they would actually see how it mounts up and see how stupid it is to think you can just keep adding plastic crap to the pile. I'm sure they'd think more carefully about what they buy and use. Our lifestyles are too much 'throw out and forget'.
> 
> Maternity leave in America is an absolute JOKE. It's not like we just lay an egg!!! why can they not look at what European countries do and realise it doesn't bankrupt the country to give a little something back to employees? Here in UK you get 26 weeks at 90% salary or £108 per week, whichever is greater. You can have a further 26 weeks unpaid if you choose.
> I believe Scandinavian countries are even more enlightened. Children don't raise themselves and deserve their parents' time more than does the labour market. Citizens are human beings before they're worker robots. Grrr. Raising children is the GDP of the future, or does America just plan to keep importing people?
> 
> 
> I swore I wouldn't be, but I've started symptom spotting now. I'm drowsy today. I was as hungry as a bear this morning and after lunch I felt quite queasy. So 9DPO I've been hungry, queasy, sleepy. Dopey, Bashful and Doc... (hold on, that's not right)

LOL 

I get what you mean. The company I work for says I had best save my vacation time cause it's all I am gonna get. No paid maternity leave at all. If I am not back in 1 month, they give out my job


----------



## DHime

lysh said:


> Jazavac....if there is one thing that gets under my skin it's the maternity leave in the U.S. When I do get pregnant, I could probably afford to take off 6 months but I can't. Why? Health insurance. I hold the health insurance in the relationship, and if I take anything past 12 weeks I lose it. I get paid for 6 weeks, but it is all sick time I have accumulated.
> 
> I would like to have as natural a child birth as possible as well. I do plan on breastfeeding even though it sucks with having to work but that is what pumps are for. I would also like to use cloth diapers....I am very into taking care of our Earth as much as I can and I think that is one way to help lesson the buildup of garbage.
> 
> I just think it is sick that we have to hand over these tiny infants to strangers to care for. Sometimes I feel guilty wanting to be a mother because I feel like I can't be there all the time. The part I am grateful for is that I am a teacher and, for now, I still have 8 weeks off in the summer.

I told my DH that I don't care if we have to live a box, I am not giving my child to a daycare. He agrees since he is a bit old fashioned.


----------



## Jazavac

lizzy, congrats again! Looks like it's pretty offical now, huh? :) Awesome!

I've been biking like a maniac lately. My butt hurts. But it takes my mind off of charts, if anything. My speedometer broke today, too, so I have to go buy a new one. Actually, it didn't really break, it's just always been messed up. Meh. Got some research to do.

I don't like this long(er) cycle. I'm on 6DPO and it feels like I've been waiting forever.


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> I typed in the wrong temp. It went down :cry: After I got home from work, I looked at it and sure enough... way down.
> not sure if it means anything at all. not gonna read into it. I have been getting a stuffy nose when I wake up so I may be opening my mouth while sleeping. Who knows. :shrug:
> I just want to try and figure this stuff out and see how I work. I can't go by cm since I have no way of knowing how much is me and how much is a left over deposit. :shrug: (side effect from too much BD) :haha:
> It will make sense eventually.

If it makes you feel any better, in my obsessive chart trolling phase, I found the keyword "Implantation Dip" pulled up all kinds of things. Quite a few didn't just drop down one day & then back up - but took 2 days down and 2 days back up. Ya never know :) 

No maternity leave?! Depending on how long you've been with the company (assuming you're full time) that may be illegal.


----------



## bunda

Bunda = fur coat?> How _faaabulous_, darling. Do you like it? It's made from the pelts of seventeen endangered species and the sleeves are made from six week old puppies. It's a commissioned piece.

Actually, Bunda is an old-fashioned Indonesian word and means 'mother'. I lived in Indonesia for several years in my twenties and somehow managed to come to speak the language. I left ten years ago, but I still use the language today, in my mental shorthand. I still think in English, but Indonesian keeps popping through. My OH has been learning words here and there (we were cycling in Indonesia last year so he got to learn some basic Indonesian) so quite often we mix it up mid-sentence. "have you tasted the sauce? - _Belum _(not yet). hmm, it's a bit _manis, kan_? (sweet, right?)". 

So it's Indonesian, hence the orang utan, too. 

The maternity leave in America has my blood boiling. No mother should have to breast pump. Breastfeeding should be a human right. Since when does an employer have first rights over a woman than her own newborn child? It seems to me America has not caught up with the reality that women are no longer the stay at home homemakers in most households. Babies are NOT an inconvenience to the economy: they are future GDP producers.

I don't buy the argument from employers that it's unaffordable. It is unaffordable if no one else is doing it, sure, but if its statutory, then everyone meets that obligation and the playing field is level . Look at other nations: Scandinavian and European countries are not brought to their knees by maternity leave and pay. Citizens are not worker-robots. It's disgraceful. Making childcare something that requires an industry is not 100 miles away from the dystopian sci-fi novels where the parents don't raise the child, but the state does. It's disgraceful. UK is also heading to parents having to give up work because childcare is not affordable. You end up spending more on childcare than you can earn. 

In our case, OH and I don't think we can afford childcare, so have decided in all likelihood, he will be the stay-at-home father while I work. He has the higher earning potential than I do, but he doesn't want to go back to it. I think he'd make a great dad and I do fear I'd become envious of the time he can spend with our children, but I'm also ten years young than he is, so I have more earning years in me than he does. We'll work something out, I'm sure.


----------



## bunda

*Lizziwiz* Things are looking pretty positive, then. I don't know how you can stand the suspense though.

*DHime:* I don't think the temps are necessarily anything to worry about. I've seen charts where temps in the luteal phase drop below the coverline, even with bfp (but more commonly without), so it's not a definite no. look at FF's chart gallery similar to your own, You'll see people have even had BFP after something like that.


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, if I were you I'd be taking comfort in the words implantation dip and just hold on for the ride. There's no chance that you missed the window with the bonk fest that went on in the Hime household so cross you fingers and hang in there. It only takes one of those 368 bagillion that mr Hime shot up there. :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

Ohyes, bunda, I love your fur coat. :rofl: Wow, for the Indonesian part. So you cycle a lot, it sounds like?

Here I come with a dip today. Dip... a crash, actually. So I hope it in fact IS a dip. Or else I might be facing a short luteal phase and heading towards my period. Then again, judging by _the rules_, luteal phase is always the same length, and mine needs to be 13 or 14 days. Today is only 7DPO, so I should be faaaaaar from there.

Too bad I never liked rules, though.


----------



## gemgem77

Can I ask a question on charting please.

When you OV does you temp then increase and if your pregnant stay high? Then if your not pregnant start falling untill AF comes? 
So much to get your head round lol


----------



## bunda

Jazavac - i don;t think Af is necessarily going to show up early. Looking at your chart, you had a similar drop at 9dpo in you previous cycle and it went back up again.

gemgem77 - you've got it exactly. Once you ovulated, the corpus luteum (which popped out with the egg) breaks down and produced progesterone, which makes you temps go up. This keeps on going until it's all exhausted, progesterone drops, temp drops and AF shows up.

If the egg got fertilised, the corpus luteum is told to keep making progesterone by the egg sending out that hormone (hcg) that a pregnancy test picks up, so your temps stay high to stop Af from flushing out a fertilised egg.

temps stay high (or go higher)when AF is due = probably pregnant (but not a certainty)
temps begin to drop - AF probably just around the corner.


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, it probably won't just go all the way down, but.... I'm a pessimist, ok? :haha:

Last month it dropped on 9DPO and the month prior to that, it went all the way down to the coverline on the 7th day.

But still! 

At least I am going to give myself some credit for avoiding any and all sticks. I've not peed on one yet. Somehow.


----------



## bunda

well done for the stick-avoidance. I haven't peed on anything yet, but I don't know how long I can keep this up (you know, since I'm so sure I'll be having this relaxed, easy-going, laid back attitude during the 2ww :^o)

SO far my story has been:

week 1: AF is finished, now getting into this charting habit. :coffee: hmm, statistics say only about half of women ovulate in their first cycle post bcp. :shrug:I probably won't ovulate this month, right after bcp.

week 2: Oh My God!! EWCM!!!:happydance: (later) :sex:

(then) :sex: 
(next day) :sex: 
(next day) temp shift confirms ov. :dance:

week 3: The 2ww wait begins. I'm not going to stress. I'm not going to go crazy. It'll happen when it happens, right? :hangwashing: I'll just be normal until AF is a week late.:dishes: I'm not going to start peeing on sticks every day.:iron: No, I'm gonna just sit back and rela.....(later) :telephone: "hello? yes, I'd like to order the most sensitive pg tests you have. Oh and throw in about a squillion OPK. I'd also like next day delivery. Next Day, d'ya hear?!"

(next day): :mail:


----------



## gemgem77

bunda said:


> Jazavac - i don;t think Af is necessarily going to show up early. Looking at your chart, you had a similar drop at 9dpo in you previous cycle and it went back up again.
> 
> gemgem77 - you've got it exactly. Once you ovulated, the corpus luteum (which popped out with the egg) breaks down and produced progesterone, which makes you temps go up. This keeps on going until it's all exhausted, progesterone drops, temp drops and AF shows up.
> 
> If the egg got fertilised, the corpus luteum is told to keep making progesterone by the egg sending out that hormone (hcg) that a pregnancy test picks up, so your temps stay high to stop Af from flushing out a fertilised egg.
> 
> temps stay high (or go higher)when AF is due = probably pregnant (but not a certainty)
> temps begin to drop - AF probably just around the corner.

Thanks Bunda,

Oh good I do get it :happydance: !!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

:rofl: bunda

I ovulated the first month after the pill. On day 13. Or, y'know, some day around that, since my charts are... weird. Either way, I really DID do it, because that same cycle I had a lab progesterone test and they confirmed it there, too. So basically - some women do, some don't go back to regular stuff right after.

(I sure did help you right now, huh? :lol:)


Here's my step-by-step for this cycle:

- short period; whee.
- wait
- pee on sticks
- pee more
- wait
- confused
- finally pee the dark line, already a few days past my regular dark line days
- temp shift
- whee
- a lot of sex all over the place here, from the waiting part to the temp shift
- chart finally looks good
- give up having sex for the time being - yay... and all that
- temp shift - chart shift - WHAAAAAAT?
- confusion
- hysteria
- peeonastick gets automatically pushed further ahead
- uh
- wait
- wait
- wait
- still waiting
- feels like I've been waiting for years
- etc.


----------



## Jazavac

I managed to get that other finance woman on the phone this morning. Accomplished nothing. Apparently my paperwork is coded as female infertility and I'm undergoing a treatment.

WHAT TREATMENT??

Well, she doesn't know. So I asked nicely if the doctor diagnosed my infertility by looking at my lovely jacket and purse the first time I came in. And then also said I needed prescription glasses, had cancer of some sort and should have a knee surgery. 

She said nothing, of course.

They'll call me back. About two weeks from now

Sure.

Meanwhile, I'll go sell a kidney, I guess.

Hate hate hate hate hate hate this healthcare system.

Now I have no idea who or what my next step should be. I asked her, but she had no clue. She suggested I should, perhaps maybe, call the clinic again. And ask them... what? To volunteer and give me stuff for free? 

Le sigh.


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: Bunda. Last month I said I wasn't going to bother with OPKs. So far I've peed on 15 sticks in 6 days! Love the use of smileys. They were made for that post! You're so funny :rofl: I'm actually OPK mad but HPT phobic. Does that sound weird. I've only peed on 2 HPTs in 3 cycles and that was 9&10DPO on cycle #1. That stark white YOU ARE *NOT PREGNANT* stick was deeeeepressing. :cry: Last cycle I thought I had IB then AF arrived a day or two early so that was that. No need for any HPTs. I actually quite liked the not knowing part. I enjoyed *not* having a BFN :headspin: I think I'll be the same this month. I'm so scared to see a BFN that I'd rather wait until AF is definitely late before I go peeing on HPTs. This month though I'm taking AC so I'm hoping my LP will be longer so late AF means waiting another 4 more days! Eeeeep. Not knowing agony vs disappointment :muaha:


----------



## bunda

le sigh in sympathy.

I would be very tempted to write a letter to the clinic to say that due to a clerical error on their part you have been charged for x amount from your insurers. The error occurred in the paperwork submitted by the clinic. If this is not resolved within x amount time you will have no alternative but to begin proceedings to recover the owed money, including interest charged at 10% above base rate.

But before that, I would do as much as I could in letter form in addition to phonecalls. Even if the letter only summarises what was said on the phone. This is useful if you do want to start any legal proceeding, but also, letters stay on file. Phonecalls get forgotten. Create a papertrail for them and for you. 

They can't mess you around so much in a letter. Lame excuses look even more lame on paper than one given over the phone. You can also keep referring back to "your letter of 14th bla bla" if they just keep repeating the same excuses that won't resolve the issue. Letters are the way to go. You can also then escalate it, if you feel the person you keep having to talk to doesn;t have enough power/authority to make the kinds of decisions you need. 
The culture of the company might be one of "just do your job, stupid" and the woman you're talking to has no power to make any real change. In which case, you ask them to escalate it to their manager and from then on speak to the manager about it. Keep escalating until you become enough of a pain in the ass to someone for them to properly look into it.

This money is yours and they need to justify their holding it. Ask where the diagnosis paperwork is, where they have proof of your infertility etc. Surely any diagnosis of any kind will have written confirmation of it. I mean, if they want to start treatment for kidney stones, surely the clinic would have to provide some sort of official diagnosis of kidney stones. 

:growlmad: stupid healthcare company. They're holding onto your money.


----------



## DHime

lizzywiz said:


> Whew, the bleeding stopped today! And I am throwing caution to the wind and changing my signature :happydance:
> 
> I agree with everyone- natural prenatal, childbirth and postnatal care as much as possible and I plan to be a baby wearer, also. I live not too far from Santa Fe, NM so 'natural' is also very in here. I already declined my first extraneous ultrasound, thanyouverymuch! They can't see anything this early, they can't do anything if they did see something and ultrasounds are not meant to be used willy nilly, so I told my doc I just want as much blood work as possible. I go in tomorrow and have to go every other day for 6 days to see if my numbers stick.
> 
> *Lysh*- that is exactly where I am at: I carry the insurance and while I will have summer off, 2 months is not enough!!!! I have 3 months leave saved so I am hoping I can use that to stretch my maternity leave to 5 months.
> 
> And I, too, am in the quandary re: cloth diapers and childcare. I am still hoping Ill just come into some money, somehow, somewaymight have to take up drug dealing, I hear it pays well and has flexible hours.:winkwink:
> 
> *TWWers*- your symptoms and charts look good! Is it weird that I actually have an excited feeling in my tummy for you?!:yipee: Keep us updated!

:cloud9: CONGRATS FOR FINALLY GET THAT LO! I am so happy for you.

My company doesn't do things by the book. They say you can take the full 400 hours under FMLA but your job title will likely change and none of it is paid.

On side note, I am looking into short and long term disability insurance to help pay some income. Then I plan to start school so student loans should help for a while.

Also the DH will be finished with school in May and will begin his career next august. (Special needs Teacher) I am trying to time it all well so I can online classes. Once the LO is ready to start school, I will be graduating. :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

bunda, I plan on doing all that.

For now, I'm just learning who's where and whatnot. My insurance company is, for now,
the one I need to submit my letter to, because I paid some of the bills a while ago (new to the US; need to be insanely careful with my credit score for now). The insurance company will then review my paperwork and whatnot, and supposedly work with the clinic. Meanwhile, I yell at the clinic people and find out who else can help me, blabla. Need to make sure, too, that they don't charge me for the next appointment.

Unless they can really actually prove that I am infertile because I have low AMH. Whatever.


----------



## NellieRae

You're right - FML is unpaid and its only meant to protect your job. I'm not sure if they can legally change your job title or not. They can't decrease your pay or deny you the job. If they change your actual work responsibilities, you may have legal grounds against them. They don't have a choice about whether or not they _want_ to play by the law! 

Btw, I always have to respect anyone who can take on the daunting & not always rewarding task of teaching special needs. He must be a great guy :)

Oh *bunda* :rofl: I thought that we would go off bc and just ntnp until we conceived. How quickly I realized I was completely incapable of NOT trying to control & analyze everything! :dohh:


----------



## DHime

bunda said:


> well done for the stick-avoidance. I haven't peed on anything yet, but I don't know how long I can keep this up (you know, since I'm so sure I'll be having this relaxed, easy-going, laid back attitude during the 2ww :^o)
> 
> SO far my story has been:
> 
> week 1: AF is finished, now getting into this charting habit. :coffee: hmm, statistics say only about half of women ovulate in their first cycle post bcp. :shrug:I probably won't ovulate this month, right after bcp.
> 
> week 2: Oh My God!! EWCM!!!:happydance: (later) :sex:
> 
> (then) :sex:
> (next day) :sex:
> (next day) temp shift confirms ov. :dance:
> 
> week 3: The 2ww wait begins. I'm not going to stress. I'm not going to go crazy. It'll happen when it happens, right? :hangwashing: I'll just be normal until AF is a week late.:dishes: I'm not going to start peeing on sticks every day.:iron: No, I'm gonna just sit back and rela.....(later) :telephone: "hello? yes, I'd like to order the most sensitive pg tests you have. Oh and throw in about a squillion OPK. I'd also like next day delivery. Next Day, d'ya hear?!"
> 
> (next day): :mail:

LOL - Thanks I needed that today


----------



## bunda

:flower:Lizziwiz: so is it official now? Are you graduating from TCC to first trimester? Are you?:yipee:


----------



## Jazavac

Well, lizzy did change her title here on BnB and, well, what happens on the internet, really is true! :haha:

We're not letting her leave the thread though. :grin:


----------



## DHime

The DH snuck a peek at my chart. Now he's looking things up and says he wants to go buy more tests now... He ready about implantation dips and now thinks it a go.
How can I stay all calm and collected when he wont? 
He said he is hoping this takes us a while as he in enjoying on the BDing. (shaking head) Lord help me.


----------



## Jazavac

Well, your temp is going back up, so it really could have been a dip!

And of course you can't stay calm. Who can?


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> The DH snuck a peek at my chart. Now he's looking things up and says he wants to go buy more tests now... He ready about implantation dips and now thinks it a go.
> How can I stay all calm and collected when he wont?
> He said he is hoping this takes us a while as he in enjoying on the BDing. (shaking head) Lord help me.

Your dh makes me laugh :haha: He wants to have succeeded in getting you pg and have months of constant :sex: all at the same time. At least either outcome will make _him_ happy!


----------



## valentine77

Bunda - you have really made me smile today with your picture story!!

Jazavac - I'm with Bunda all the way with regards the documentation. I have written many a letter of complaint in the past and they do find it so much harder to fob you off when you have all the evidence, dates etc to hand.

Lizzywiz - huge congratulations and all the very best for h&h 9 months!


----------



## flangel813

gemgem77 said:


> Can I ask a question on charting please.
> 
> When you OV does you temp then increase and if your pregnant stay high? Then if your not pregnant start falling untill AF comes?
> So much to get your head round lol

My temp usually drops the morning of, sometimes the day before AF is due. I'm sure everyone is different though.


----------



## flangel813

NellieRae said:


> You're right - FML is unpaid and its only meant to protect your job. I'm not sure if they can legally change your job title or not. They can't decrease your pay or deny you the job. If they change your actual work responsibilities, you may have legal grounds against them. They don't have a choice about whether or not they _want_ to play by the law!
> 
> Btw, I always have to respect anyone who can take on the daunting & not always rewarding task of teaching special needs. He must be a great guy :)
> 
> Oh *bunda* :rofl: I thought that we would go off bc and just ntnp until we conceived. How quickly I realized I was completely incapable of NOT trying to control & analyze everything! :dohh:

I think FMLA protects your employment but doesn't mean that the company needs to hold your exact position. They just need to find you a position after you come back. In other words, it's so they can't fire you. Granted I'm no expert, just know a friend of mine that was on FMLA for about 18 months and our company found another position for her in the same level.

I have kind of an interesting situation where my DH gets 3 months paternity leave with his company which is more than I get in maternity leave with mine. I am curious what his company's policy is on maternity leave...is it the same as paternity leave or do you get more?


----------



## lizzywiz

I'm not going anywhere, ladies :flower:

I am stalking this thread for the next :bfp: so I can start a 30+ expecting # 1 club that we can all graduate to!


----------



## DHime

lizzywiz said:


> I'm not going anywhere, ladies :flower:
> 
> I am stalking this thread for the next :bfp: so I can start a 30+ expecting # 1 club that we can all graduate to!

I certainly hope so!:happydance:


----------



## DHime

Anyone remember the site with the pics of CM?
Someone was asking and I can't remember...


----------



## DHime

flangel813 said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question on charting please.
> 
> When you OV does you temp then increase and if your pregnant stay high? Then if your not pregnant start falling untill AF comes?
> So much to get your head round lol
> 
> My temp usually drops the morning of, sometimes the day before AF is due. I'm sure everyone is different though.Click to expand...

Same here. I started temping half way thru last month and the dip was right before giving me a 27 day cycle.
I am not due till at least till next week


----------



## bunda

DHime said:


> Anyone remember the site with the pics of CM?
> Someone was asking and I can't remember...

If you mean the one where Jazavac posted a link here, it's
https://arabiaenglish.babycenter.com/photo-galleries/what-cervical-mucus-looks-like/


----------



## Lisa40

Hi guys.

Ive not read the whole entire thread but quite a bit of it & you seem like lovely ladies.

May I join you, I'm 32 & ttc #1 for 2 years now. Just started all of our testing at the docs :thumbup:

& congrats lizzywiz :happydance:

x


----------



## bunda

welcome to the thread, Lisa. :thumbup: That's one contented kitty in your avatar. How do they always manage to look so smug when happy?


----------



## Lisa40

Haha I know...

I have 3, we did have 5 at one point but one had FIV and another got run over last year :sad2: We never intended to have 5 but I volunteered at a rescue centre and just couldn't leave them. We also just had 2 that turned up at the back door & gradually moved themselves in!!

My little furbabies... might be all I end up with.. I'll be crazy cat lady before I know it :rofl:

x


----------



## DHime

Lisa40 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Ive not read the whole entire thread but quite a bit of it & you seem like lovely ladies.
> 
> May I join you, I'm 32 & ttc #1 for 2 years now. Just started all of our testing at the docs :thumbup:
> 
> & congrats lizzywiz :happydance:
> 
> x


Welcome! Love the pic!
We are happy to have you. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks Dhime

Thats an awful lot of :sex: on your chart :haha: I think you have it covered lol!

Good luck

x


----------



## Jazavac

Hi Lisa, and welcome! 

Our cat moved in last year, right before Thanksgiving. I was cooking soup and I opened the window. Bam. I turn around and there's this 7 month old kitten meowing. It was cold and snowy outside and, well, I guess she decided to hold onto the opportunity.


----------



## Lisa40

Aww thats so cute Jazavac.. you just can't turn them away can you, poor things.

Although I think the word has got round the neighbourhood that I'm a soft touch, even ones with homes turn up at dinnertime :rofl:

x


----------



## Jazavac

Now. Symptom spotting?

I sure don't do it. No. Nope. Not me.

Sore boobs. Yup. For days now. Actually, more nipples than the boobs as a whole.
I am as bloated as a ball. You can even see it. 
And gassy, but mostly just burping.
And I can't keep my eyes open most of the day. Somehow, I wake up in the evening, eventually.

I'm sure there's more, but I am so not symptom spotting, so I simply wouldn't know. :angel:


----------



## NellieRae

Lisa40 said:


> Haha I know...
> 
> I have 3, we did have 5 at one point but one had FIV and another got run over last year :sad2: We never intended to have 5 but I volunteered at a rescue centre and just couldn't leave them. We also just had 2 that turned up at the back door & gradually moved themselves in!!
> 
> My little furbabies... might be all I end up with.. I'll be crazy cat lady before I know it :rofl:
> 
> x

Welcome Lisa! That's much longer a stretch ttc than I'm sure you had planned. :hugs: Keep us posted on the testing.

That same fear has made me limit myself to one :wacko: If I can't have kids....I'll get more cats? Our one little princess kitty is an adorable substitute child while we try. DH & I actually sometimes call her our cat child, or refer to her as "The Baby." :blush: Somehow my brother thinks our affections are *misplaced* :haha:


----------



## NellieRae

Jazavac said:


> Now. Symptom spotting?
> 
> I sure don't do it. No. Nope. Not me.
> 
> Sore boobs. Yup. For days now. Actually, more nipples than the boobs as a whole.
> I am as bloated as a ball. You can even see it.
> And gassy, but mostly just burping.
> And I can't keep my eyes open most of the day. Somehow, I wake up in the evening, eventually.
> 
> I'm sure there's more, but I am so not symptom spotting, so I simply wouldn't know. :angel:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Good thing you're so strong - there are still quite a few more days of not symptom spotting!

But seriously, burping & sore nipples are sooooo hard to resist (or ignore, I'm sure!) Hope this is more than hormones having a party on you :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

Haha, yes. I mean, it's been clinically proven that my progesterone levels are good.

It's just sad that, more than likely, there won't be much of a purpose for all that stuff. Again and again. 

Uh, an hour and a half left before I can run away from my desk. I mean, ok, likely not run. I'm too exhausted to do that.


----------



## Lisa40

NellieRae said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I know...
> 
> I have 3, we did have 5 at one point but one had FIV and another got run over last year :sad2: We never intended to have 5 but I volunteered at a rescue centre and just couldn't leave them. We also just had 2 that turned up at the back door & gradually moved themselves in!!
> 
> My little furbabies... might be all I end up with.. I'll be crazy cat lady before I know it :rofl:
> 
> x
> 
> Welcome Lisa! That's much longer a stretch ttc than I'm sure you had planned. :hugs: Keep us posted on the testing.
> 
> That same fear has made me limit myself to one :wacko: If I can't have kids....I'll get more cats? Our one little princess kitty is an adorable substitute child while we try. DH & I actually sometimes call her our cat child, or refer to her as "The Baby." :blush: Somehow my brother thinks our affections are *misplaced* :haha:Click to expand...

haha, but they are sooo cute, and they look after themselves while you are at work :thumbup:

Yeah we didn't plan on it being over 2 years, to be honest OH was more ready than me when I stopped taking the pill & I was secretly thinking that if it takes a year that would be ok... but I'm like, ok enough already, I am ready now... heeelloooooo storky :haha:

But I suppose the wait has been good for me as it's made me realise that I do want this, if I had got pg quickly I think there will have always been a nagging doubt that it was too soon for me!

Anyway, I'm off to bed now... absolutely shattered. Speak to you all soon

:hugs:

xx


----------



## DHime

Lisa40 said:


> Thanks Dhime
> 
> Thats an awful lot of :sex: on your chart :haha: I think you have it covered lol!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> x

LOL - I know - Still not sure how I get things done. (you missd a long explination of that process in earlier posts) He is just very special and never ceases to amaze me.
I am ready to bounce out the office now so goodnight!


----------



## Jazavac

And I am still stuck at work. 45 minutes to go.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, i have only been away for 1 day from the thread and i've had to read through 10 pages to catch up:haha: hope everyone is well :flower:

lisa40 welcome to the thread:hugs:

I noticed there is a few kitty lovers in our group. I must admit i have never owned a cat but i am a huge doggy lover. I have two loveable mutts that keep me busy. they really are like our fur-babies. And they do wonders for my mental health and wellbeing with all the hugs and love they give. 

bunda - your pictorial cycle update made me laugh because i can sooo relate to it!!!!

lizzy - yayyy!! you are officially 'up the duff' congratulations and GL:hugs: I hope i get to join your +30 and preggers thread very soon. that would be super.

Coconuts, 1babydreamer and all the other OV ladies, hope things are sailing on smoothly. My life has become :coffee: and :sex: and trying to catch :spermy:
This morning after a bit of BD i had my legs in the air (a first for me!) and i really felt ridiculous the lengths I am going to to catch spermy...

To the 2ww gals hang in there ...within a week i am predicting a few more BFP's for our group. Wouldn't that be wonderful?

PS: when i was reading all the maternity entitlements for you ladies, i was feeling really lucky to have a fairly supportive social system in Australia. We get 18 weeks maternity pay (at minimum wage, though) + I get 14 week maternity pay from my job. I can take up to 12 mths unpaid leave but not sure if i can afford this. However the downside is that Australia has a very high cost of living and child care is through the roof. 

Problem is i make more money than my DH so i am not sure how we will manage in the long term. Now all i need is a :baby: and im sure we can work out the rest

To everyone :hi: and :dust:


----------



## Jazavac

I am so incredibly tired that I'm gonna go crash on the couch and... see what happens. I predict ZzzzZzzzzZzzzzz.

No word from Ambree, I would assume? :(


----------



## bunda

I rescued a dumped kitten when I was in Indonesia. People just throw them away. She wasn't even weaned, so I fed her milk & egg, administered via straw, hoping she'd survive. I had a dog at the time and he took to her instantly. Watching a large, labrador-sized mutt play with a cup-sized kitten is so touching. He would play-fight with her using only his head, mouth always open. She could bite his tongue, his lips, his ears but he always played fair.

At peak, we had a household of eleven cats and two dogs. The second was a rescued street dog. Unscrupulous breeders over-breed them and the obviously in-bred, ugly ones are dumped. She was a shar pei of SUCH intensive wrinkles, she even had wrinkly eyelids. In-breeding had left her mostly bald, so she was not sellable. A friend rescued her and gave her to us when they moved away.

So I was already crazy cat lady when I was 23!


----------



## Lisa40

:sad2:

I just can't believe that people can do that kind of thing to animals... they are so helpless! :hugs: So glad you were there to help them :wohoo:

Mind you some people are awful to their own kids too... it's just disgusting!


----------



## bunda

In Asia, people have a veeeery different attitude to animals. And before we judge, we also have parts of our culture that are abhorrent to them. As an example, in the west we often treat our animals better than our elderly or our homeless.


----------



## Coconuts

Well said *Bunda*.

Hi :hi: *Lisa40*! Welcome along.

*Aleja*, I know what you mean about spending a day away. I didn't log on last night and I woke up to 4 pages. This is a mega active thread!

AFM I'm still waiting to O. Argh I hate this part of the cycle. I feel like it all hangs on these next few days. Will we won't we.......... OPKs still not playing ball, CM could be better but temps took a drop today so I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow. I feel like that's what I always say. Anyone have a spare crystal ball lying around?
:dust:


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks Coconuts 

& Bunda I didn't mean to judge, sorry if I came across that way, I just meant I don't know how anyone can be intentionally cruel to another living thing (humans included). I know our systems are awful in parts too just wish the world was a nicer place I guess.

:flower:

x


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

Coconuts that is where I'm at now just waiting and getting as much :sex: in as poss to be sure not to miss the egg!!!
I am so glad I have found a thread of ladies of not only the same age as m but that also love animals! I also have 2 dogs and 1 cat and they are all my fur babies I love them sooooo much would be lost without them. My friends call me Dr Doolittle as love all animals lol


----------



## bunda

Lisa40 said:


> Thanks Coconuts
> 
> & Bunda I didn't mean to judge, sorry if I came across that way,
> 
> x

You didn't come across that way at all. I was just saying it in general. No matter how long I was there, I never could get used to how people treated their pets. Love of animals is part of my culture. I'm British for goodness sake. The RSPCA (Royal Society for the Protection of Animals) was founded before the NSPCC (National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children). In fact, the first case of child cruelty was brought by the RSPCA!! The NSPCC was an idea borrowed from America. That shows you our priorities


----------



## aleja

Australia is the same -people are obsessed with their pets and RSPCA is fairly well funded which is why i donate money to WSPCA..when i read about the atrocities that happen to animals in other less fortunate countries it makes me so sad:sad2: Bunda i am so glad there are people like you that did your bit to help some of these animals. 

update: i got an almost +OPK. it was close to being + but not quite..and i am feeling CM so we have some business to take care of..DH has been complaining of indigestion and reflux (??!!!) but he will just have to sip a bit of camomile tea and suck it up:haha:


----------



## Lisa40

haha yep tell him to stop complaining & jump on him ... get :sex:

Good luck :thumbup:

& I didn't know that about the NSPCC being founded after the RSPCA.. it's quite astounding when you find out things like this.. crazy!!

xx


----------



## Shannonlyn1

I'm feeling the pressure at 30 (almost 31). Just recently married and want to have four kids & are having problems ttc 1!! How old am I going to be if I do get the big family I want??


----------



## aleja

Hi shannonlyn:flower:
thanks for popping in to say hello
Yes i know what you mean about feeling pressured especially if you plan on having 4 children. I wish I could say that once you have the first it will get easier but i guess mother nature doesn't work that way. GL on your ttc journey and don't forget, age is just a number - i know a few ladies that had their first baby at 35+ and went on to have a couple more.


----------



## bunda

a good family friend got baby-fever when she turned thrity. She gave birth to her fourth child at 40 (and none were twins) . 

I have heard (though I haven't done much research) that older women often have children in quick succession, because they often start to ovulate and conceive again while the little one is still quite little.
Anecdotal evidence seems to back that up. My grandmother had her first (my mother) when she was 31 and her second child was born just a year later.

Of course it might just be that younger women can pace themselves and use contraceptives between children, whereas older women get a crack on and get the job done in a short time.

Either way, 30 isn't old,as my friend proves.


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Shannonlyn. Welcome to the thread. I just love it here. I'm also 30 and recently married :wedding: and DH is Italian and from a big family so we want a family as big as we can make it. 3 is my magic number because the whole family of 5 can fit in a normal car for day trips etc but more would be wonderful. This is my third month TTC and hoping for that BFP in a couple of weeks. It's creeping up to O time so there's a bonk fest in the coconut house. GL hun x


----------



## bunda

I've got three on my shopping list too, but I'll be 35 in December, so I'm going to have to get a move on. Maintain a bonkathon right after the first one is born? Or pray for triplets? (noooooo!)


----------



## NellieRae

Shannonlyn1 said:


> I'm feeling the pressure at 30 (almost 31). Just recently married and want to have four kids & are having problems ttc 1!! How old am I going to be if I do get the big family I want??

Welcome Shannonlyn! I am also 30 and know exactly how you feel, watching my 31st bday creep up. If I get a bfp tomorrow, I'm still having my first baby at 31, and we want 2 or 3. Pressure! Extra pressure because of religious objections, we will not create embryos, so IVF is out. Praying!

Two kids is a perfect number to me - for traveling, managing, etc. My friends with 3 all say its a whole different game when you & dh are outnumbered! :bike: But, I'm also a fan of the the 3rd back-up kid :haha: Seriously, I never want to imagine something happening to a child, but with only two, one could be left alone. This happened to my neighbors - one of their two little boys got cancer and died at 7, so now he's growing up an only...... But, Coconuts, one of my bfs is from a larger family & they have always been close and supportive & its wonderful for her. I would think about 4 :wacko: If we can afford it :dohh:


----------



## NellieRae

bunda said:


> In Asia, people have a veeeery different attitude to animals. And before we judge, we also have parts of our culture that are abhorrent to them. As an example, in the west we often treat our animals better than our elderly or our homeless.

bunda, this kind of thing is fascinating to me. Morally, its awful. Practically, I have no solution - I see it as a side effect of being a wealthy nation. Its great that medicine has advanced to extend life so much farther than in the past, and that we've made it accessible to so many. But how to support the aging when they can't work and adult children can barely afford health care for their own families and both adults are at work all day? 

How are aging parents dealt with in Asia in the places you've been?


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, shannonlyn!

I don't know how many children we want. I guess we never really planned, as for a while we weren't even sure we should have any. Once they told us we might not even able to have them at all, we realized we really did want them. Or something like that. I've always wanted them more than my husband, but he's 5 years younger so I give him a break for that.

My husband has no siblings and I'm one of three, even though my brother was born when I was 16, so that was different back then for us. 

I slept 13 hours last night. That's so not normal for me.

What makes me feel a lot more comfortable is my temp, which jumped back up to the safe heights this morning (I took it at my normal time, but just turned around afterwards and went back to sleep). 

So far, I've been resisting the urge to pee on a stick. I wonder how long I should keep up the good work, hm. Or, well, how long I will BE ABLE TO do it.


----------



## bunda

Families are far more connected in Asia. Family life is more like being a giant clan and everyone keeps an eye on everyone else. Problems are more shared. If you never visit your parents or treat your spouse badly, the family will have a word with you. If someone is ill, there is no way they could ever be lonely in hospital. Family will drop by often, even at your house with no notice and the concept of wanting to be alone is alien. 
If someone dies, the funeral happens the same or next day and people will just drop everything to attend (turning up at the funeral in office clothes is not unusual). The grieving family do not cook or host a wake. People arrive with food and take care of the family and someone is always around. 
As a westerner, this involvement from family members drove me nuts, but it's an expression of love and loyalty. I soon came to feel part of a big clan and it came to feel RIGHT somehow. That this is how the human race IS. In our western society we are very cut off from others and guard our privacy too much. Neglect goes unnoticed. 

Jazavac: :wacko: the suspense is killing me :wacko:


----------



## bunda

I ought to add that when I say 'family' I'm talking about in-laws. I got married out there, but it didn't work out, so I came back to England.

Families are close-knit there. For example I was on close terms with aunts and uncles-in-law, cousins-in-law, second cousins-in-law, and relatives more distant than that. I don't just mean seeing them once a year, but seeing them often, dropping by frequently. 
It didn't work out between my husband and me and I certainly don't miss HIM but I DO miss his uncles, aunts, cousins, first cousin-once-removed and his second-cousins-once-removed. hahah. Over there, they're not as distant rellies as they sound.


----------



## NellieRae

So everyone in a family pitches in to take care of their elderly. I would feel smothered, I think, from what you describe - but maybe I would get over it, too. It's amazing - I barely even know any second or third cousins of my own, never mind the in-law side of it. If you look at the span of our knowledge of human history (I'm not an anthropologist here - just interested) and compare peoples' family structure, our modern nuclear families living on their own are an oddity. And of course, people didn't historically have the option of a nursing home - as such things didn't exist. Again, I don't have the answer, but at the moment, it tends to be the gov't supporting people here in their old age, and with the cost of health care & living now, its not sustainable. :shrug: We need a different way.

Your marriage not working out must have been hard. :hugs: 

*Jaza*, for what it's worth, I thought your temp yesterday was perfectly safe, too. But lets, for entertainment, say that your "dip" was implantation yesterday - so the earliest you could test would be tomorrow, right? Stay strong! :bodyb:


----------



## 1babydreamer

aleja said:


> hi ladies, i have only been away for 1 day from the thread and i've had to read through 10 pages to catch up:haha: hope everyone is well :flower:
> 
> lisa40 welcome to the thread:hugs:
> 
> I noticed there is a few kitty lovers in our group. I must admit i have never owned a cat but i am a huge doggy lover. I have two loveable mutts that keep me busy. they really are like our fur-babies. And they do wonders for my mental health and wellbeing with all the hugs and love they give.
> 
> bunda - your pictorial cycle update made me laugh because i can sooo relate to it!!!!
> 
> lizzy - yayyy!! you are officially 'up the duff' congratulations and GL:hugs: I hope i get to join your +30 and preggers thread very soon. that would be super.
> 
> Coconuts, 1babydreamer and all the other OV ladies, hope things are sailing on smoothly. My life has become :coffee: and :sex: and trying to catch :spermy:
> This morning after a bit of BD i had my legs in the air (a first for me!) and i really felt ridiculous the lengths I am going to to catch spermy...
> To everyone :hi: and :dust:

Hey *aleja*! Wow! What a thread ladies!! I love it! I'm sorry I've been so MIA but we just bought our first house and there is some work to be done on it before we can move in and I also just started back at school. Between work, school and homework, painting and working on the new house and :sex: time is happily flying by to O :winkwink:

*Coconuts*, I too am still waiting to ovulate but I got my strongest OPK line this morning so I think I am closer than my ticker says. I've also been noticing very creamy/lotiony CM that has gotten a bit watery. Even though DH has been working OT on the house and is exhausted at home he's been a trooper and we've :sex: as often as possible to make sure we don't miss the egg!! I've been temping every morning at tthe same time (within 20 minutes or so,) and my temps seem a little all over the place to me. I guess since this is my first cycle temping it's so hard to recognize a pattern. And my temps seem to dip awfully low... 69.7 today!! Can any of you ladies help interpret? I'm probably making a mountain out of a molehill but I have nothing to compare to.

As for the animals section of this thread... This is a tough one for me. I currently work in an animal hospital as a Vet assistant/ animal care specialist. I have always felt an affinity towards our furry friends and when I was little all the neighborhood children would bring their sick/found pets to me. My mom is a critical care nurse so maybe that is where my caretaker pattern came from, but I seem to have transferred it to the furry babies. 
I've workied in animal rescue and have had many furbabies come in and out of my life. I currently only have one doggie at the moment and as his is nearly 13, he is my spoiled little furbaby. I don't know what I'll do when he goes on to rainbow ridge, but I'm sure I will need to be medicated!!

*bunda*, I lived in Japan for nearly a year and it is a very different culture! I loved my time there and they are a beautiful and sensitive culture. But it is very hard for me to see animals mistreated and neglegted. It used to make me sooooooooo mad. I think even though every culture has differences, there should ALWAYS be a central respect for life. ANY life, human or animal as well as planetary. Without going too "dirty hippie," I think if everyone just had more respect for the planet and all the life in it, the world would be a much nicer place!
Okay... off my hippie soapbox, lol!

Hey, welcome Shannonlyn1!! Welcome :flower:. As for the number of children, I agree with all you ladies, I definately want more than one! I have three siblings, twin brothers and a sister and I love the group feel even though I was the youngest by 6 years. My DH and I have settled on two but I am working on him to add a third in there :winkwink:. At 33, (34 in April,) and DH 36, (37 in November,) I am super anxious to get the first bun in the oven so we can get the next one going and still have time for a third! I want them close in age, no more than 3 years apart and time seems to be against me! 

Guess I will just have to keep :sex: to catch some :spermy: and hopefully be PG by Christmas!!

Whew! Sorry for the long novel but I have missed you gals! I hope everyone is doing well and those in the TWW aren't going too crazy. 
Babydust to all still ttc and congrats to all the BFP's!!

xoxo
~Molly


----------



## Jazavac

So I've been wondering about this stuffy nose for the past few days and I actually had no idea it _could_ be an early pregnancy sign. I just thought it was some weird allergy. Anyway. I googled, and found this: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/

Argggh. More symptom lists. Internet is so mean. :(


As far as families go, and all the things that come with them, the whole deal is a lot different here, compared to what I'm used to back home. Croatians are a lot more connected, we all live closer to one and another and whatnot. Here, people are, overall, really at a distance. And it's not just geographical.


----------



## Coconuts

Good evening ladies.
I love the family aspect of living here in Italy. Like you were saying Bunda, the family drops in unannounced willy nilly and here in our village everyone knows who you are and what you do and what you are doing, which makes TTC very hard. I am an only child, not through want of trying on the part of my parents, and I had a lovely childhood and I didn't feel lonely, spoilt, smothered. My folks were fantastic. But I love the 'clan' feeling that a family brings. we're lucky enough to have a 'clan' that doesn't have too many black sheep or dirty secrets and I love feeling so part of everything. Moving to Italy my circle of friends has reduced but my family has exploded exponentially. Our wedding was 80% family and it was wonderful to be so welcomed into such a loving family, my UK rellies included! Both DH and I are lucky enough to still have all four of our parents but when one parents will be 'left' alone, we have decided to bring them here to be with us, if they want to of course. Our house is quite big so we have the space. I don't want to think about it more than this, the thought is too sad :cry:

happy things, babies, anymore of you lovely women knocked up yet?

Jaza, hang in there! This could be it!
xxx


----------



## DHime

Hi ladies!
Welcome Shannon - This is a great thread right?!
Been sleeping all day. Managed to get a cold sore and stuffy nose but no fever. Nasty headache too.
Couldn't stand it and took a test this am. Neg.... oh well.
DH and I are hoping for 2 LO's. I am counting on my twin genetics.
On a pet note: I have a rescued yorkie named tilt who was found after being run over. Broken leg, hip, back and neck. His head healed crooked. hence the name. Also 2 parakeets named hime (japanese for princess) and greyson (after robin from batman)
we only have a 1 bedroom apt right now so we will have to find a new place next year


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> Shannonlyn1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling the pressure at 30 (almost 31). Just recently married and want to have four kids & are having problems ttc 1!! How old am I going to be if I do get the big family I want??
> 
> Welcome Shannonlyn! I am also 30 and know exactly how you feel, watching my 31st bday creep up. If I get a bfp tomorrow, I'm still having my first baby at 31, and we want 2 or 3. Pressure! Extra pressure because of religious objections, we will not create embryos, so IVF is out. Praying!
> 
> Two kids is a perfect number to me - for traveling, managing, etc. My friends with 3 all say its a whole different game when you & dh are outnumbered! :bike: But, I'm also a fan of the the 3rd back-up kid :haha: Seriously, I never want to imagine something happening to a child, but with only two, one could be left alone. This happened to my neighbors - one of their two little boys got cancer and died at 7, so now he's growing up an only...... But, Coconuts, one of my bfs is from a larger family & they have always been close and supportive & its wonderful for her. I would think about 4 :wacko: If we can afford it :dohh:Click to expand...

Y no IVF? Just curious


----------



## Lisa40

hey Dhime, it's still early for the test to show positive yet, I think its something like only 16% show a pos at 9dpo.. so you are definately not out yet :thumbup:

good luck :wohoo:

xx


----------



## Coconuts

Wow Lisa that ticker is MENTAL :wacko: When you see it all written down like that it's amazing! 
87 BFNs :cry:
So many hugs for you :hugs: Your baby is coming. :yellow:


----------



## Lisa40

Haha I know, it shocked me too, it's based on an average of 3 per month I think, although in the beginning I used more... and I wait for af to be late now... She's tricked me a couple of times the :witch: :haha:

I saw it on somebody elses signature and thought I'd see what mine cane out like.

I'm still quite positive it will happen eventually, I've had a few lows over the last few years but I've got an awful lot to be thankful for even if it doesn't happen :thumbup:

and there's lots of children that don't have a home that I could help too if it's not to be, to be honest I'd still like to adopt a second if we did manage a biological one. When we first thought about having a family I wanted to adopt rather than have my own as I thought there's lots of children in need of a home, (and I'm scared of the whole pregnancy and birth thing :rofl: but oh really wants his own... & I do too now but I'm not going to be devastated if it doesn't happen, does that sound weird?

x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, hope everyone is well. :flower:

I have a question for all you BBT chart experts and TTC technicians out there.:paper:
after getting a +OPK how many days do you usually OV? 
I know it is a weird question but since i am only relying on the POAS at the moment I am a bit confused of when i should actually stop the BD marathon. 

Yesterday i got the closest thing to a +OPK (CD15) I've had all cycle. Even then it wasn't exactly like the control line and maybe it was negative but I don't think i'll get a better one....sigh.. Today POAS was definitely lighter than yesterday so i guess it's a -OPK. One day of surge??? I've also noticed that my CM isn't really happening much today. 

TMI:: Last night we had a mammoth BD session and frankly I want:sleep: I think my DH is exhausted too after a few days of horizontal dancing. However I am worried the eggy hasn't been released yet. Should I keep BDing for another few days???:confused:

PS I sent another private message to Ambree but no sign of her. I noticed her last entry was 18th Aug. I think she is well and truly gone. Hope she is ok


----------



## DHime

LISA - Thanks. I know will have a LO soon. You right that it would be a fine thing to adopt. My sis and 2 cousins were adopted too. They fit right in.

ALEJA - Just keep have BD time. You will cover all bases. How many men get to say my wife keeps jumping me.... Most guys would be jealous.

Oh yeah - My rollercoaster temps are back. I have cold right now too so that my have something to do with it. So depressing having a cold sore that just would not respond to treatment.
Anyway, tomorrows another day and hopefully I will regain my sense of smell.
I couldn't help but test - dh got me more of them and just couldn't help myself...


----------



## bunda

I think in IVF, They harvest several eggs, fertilise a few in vitro (transl: in glass, so a petri dish) and implant the most-promising looking ones, discarding the rest. Many consider this throw-it-away to be unethical treatment of a fertilised egg. 

There is IUI, though - where they harvest some swimmers, wash them to extract the best, healthiest swimmers, and then place them straight into the uterus, to reduce the distance they have to swim. It's useful where his sperm are not quite up to iron-man fitness standards or where the woman's CM is hostile to their efforts, but it does require that the woman can ovulate on her own and her tubes are clear.

*babydreamer*: moving house, even if it's in immaculate condition, is so stressfull, so we'll forgive your absence on the thread :winkwink: I hope you both still have enough energy for effective BD this cycle. Japan, wow. I've never been to Japan, but maybe one day. Quite an international group we have here. 

*Jazavac:* if you weren't all the way over in Minnesota, I'd be storming to your house right now and making you poas (quite how I'd achieve that I don't know, but threats of making you eat some All-American pretend food like squirt-cheese might do the trick).

*DHime:* You're only 10dpo, so this is about the time eggy hatches and burrows, so like Lisa said, it might not show up on hpt yet. You're not out of the running, especially with something that could be an implantation dip. fx for you

*Aleja*: well, for best results, BD like crazy, but I think you guys do deserve a night off. From what I know (and I don't use OPK, but might next month) some people say they ov about 2 days after it peaks, but I'm sure that probably varies. 

The line is supposed to be AS dark or DARKER than the control line. The faint line is there because you always have _some_ LH in your system, even when you're nowhere near ovulating. If your CM has dried up, you probably have already ovulated, although only a tempshift would confirm it. It could be you're gearing up to ov later and this was just a dress rehearsal, so keep an eye on CM and if you do see ewcm again, jump on dh.


----------



## bunda

DHime: I just keep looking at what could be in implantation dip. Or it could just be a fall back rise. I've looked at chart galleries and your patterns shows up in both pg and non-pg charts (although some of those non-pg charts could actually be undiscovered chemical pregnancies). I never knew this could be so maddeningly ambiguous for so long!!


----------



## 78ttc

I too am about to be 34. I never thought I would be one of those people desperate for a baby, I never even thought I wanted one until very recently and now Im so worried it's too late. I have been actively ttc for 3 months and the symptom spotting is driving me insane. For some reason, only since I have been trying I have been getting what seems like implantation bleeding exactly 7dpo. It's so annoying, I never had that before so now I'm scared I'm going through the menopause as it's not normal is it. I wish I had tried earlier but its hard to want to try when you have no desire to have a baby and it seems as soon as the desire kicks in it might be too late. 
I know its early days but I'm so jealous of all my peers who are literally ALL pregnant. 
If anyone else is getting this bleeding after ovulation I'd love to hear from you
Thanks


----------



## Jazavac

It's only 9DPO for me today, maybe 10, if FF is being stupid, or even 11DPO if the first ovulation date it had for me (and which actually matches my pattern) was the right one.

Every once in a while I feel like I should pee on a stick, but then I don't. I guess there's no reason to look at a BFN just yet. The temp went a bit down this morning, again, and technically it could even start getting me ready for my period.


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, 78ttc!

I don't think I've ever had that kind of bleeding, but I do believe that the power of autosuggestion is huge and therefore all of us get to see things that either never existed before, or that we just didn't care to notice. Now that it matters to us, it's all actually there. This or that way.

Except for the babies, of course. They don't seem to be coming just like that. 

Three months shouldn't be alarming at all. I know it drives _me_crazy that I'm not pregnant yet and we've also been trying for three months, but in reality, it's nothing even for a lot younger women than we are. 

If you (or anyone else) really wants to know how soon until the egg supply dries out, I suggest Anti-Mullerian Hormone (AMH) bloodowork. I took mine in May (repeated in August), and within the matter of days we found out that, well, my ovarian reserve belongs to someone who's 45 or older. Not comforting at all, but I do like to know where I stand, no matter what.


----------



## bunda

:hi: hi 78TTC <-- I assume that's your birth year, not your age, haha.

You've certainly come to the right group. I don't really mind when people around me are hoofing a bump around, as I've only just started ttc, and figure I'll get my chance. 
I know 34 feels like 134 in fertility years, but really, I know of people who have had children after forty (one was with IVF but the other was natural, with BD every 3rd day) Of course, that's poor comfort when you just can't seem to get a sticky bean for yourself. I've not had AF show up yet (I don't know when she's due, but in the next four days is my best guess) but I'm pretty sure she'll rear her ugly head this cycle, but I'm hopeful for next. GL and welcome to the thread :flower:


----------



## flangel813

Wow, this thread has been flying this last week. 

Just want to say :wave: to all the newcomers. This groupd of ladies are great!

So I am patiently waiting for O and have not been temping because I just don't want to stress and my schedule this week has been crazy, working days and nights. CBFM still says Low as of this morning so it seems like O may be coming a little late since I usually get 2 days high before the smiley face.

Even though HSG was normal I am hoping that the "flushing" of the plumbing will help or something. Maybe I am just reaching, since they did say that the tubes were clear already. Not sure what my plans are since all of our basic testing has come back normal. Some days I an gung ho to do more research, other days I want to forget everything and start again in the new year.


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> NellieRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannonlyn1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling the pressure at 30 (almost 31). Just recently married and want to have four kids & are having problems ttc 1!! How old am I going to be if I do get the big family I want??
> 
> Welcome Shannonlyn! I am also 30 and know exactly how you feel, watching my 31st bday creep up. If I get a bfp tomorrow, I'm still having my first baby at 31, and we want 2 or 3. Pressure! Extra pressure because of religious objections, we will not create embryos, so IVF is out. Praying!
> 
> Two kids is a perfect number to me - for traveling, managing, etc. My friends with 3 all say its a whole different game when you & dh are outnumbered! :bike: But, I'm also a fan of the the 3rd back-up kid :haha: Seriously, I never want to imagine something happening to a child, but with only two, one could be left alone. This happened to my neighbors - one of their two little boys got cancer and died at 7, so now he's growing up an only...... But, Coconuts, one of my bfs is from a larger family & they have always been close and supportive & its wonderful for her. I would think about 4 :wacko: If we can afford it :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Y no IVF? Just curiousClick to expand...

DH is Catholic, and views conception as the beginning of life, so we will never allow "children" to be created in a dish then destroyed or frozen forever. I don't feel as strongly about it as he does, but of course will respect his wishes. The farthest we could go is IUI, and if that didn't work, I think I would have to concede that maybe God didn't mean for us to have natural children. I would look into adoption, then. But really, I don't see us being able to afford even the cost of an IUI since insurance doesn't cover fertility treatments!


----------



## NellieRae

11 dpo and I'm feeling pretty out this month. I'm pretty sure that my fever/stuffy, runny nose for the past few days was just aggressive allergies that is starting to subside. All I'm left with is a stubborn canker sore and NO meaningful or new symptoms. Just starting to feel a little pms-y. 

So I have fx (but not legs :haha:) for Dhime, Jaza, Bunda, & anyone else potentially days away from either a bfp or af! This thread is sooooo ready for another bfp!


----------



## lizzywiz

*Jaz*- &#8220;I sure don't do it. No. Nope. Not me.&#8221;
:rofl:
I can&#8217;t hardly wait for you to :test:
*Bunda*, I&#8217;ll pick you up at the airport and we will drive there together, armed with Easy Cheese and SPAM :laugh2:

*NellieRae*- &#8220;&#8230;burping & sore nipples are sooooo hard to resist&#8230;&#8221;
:rofl: Out of context, this line is freakin&#8217; hilarious! 
Hang in there. Maybe the witch will stay away. Also, we are no IVF people, too. Not for faith based reasons, but just because we figured that money can be better spent towards adoption.

*Aleja*- I am a doggie lover, too. And I spoil mine completely rotten. I do wonder about how a baby will change that dynamic. I hope I can be a good mom to my babybaby and my furbabies! 
Also, I am pretty sure you OV anytime from 12-36 hours after + OPK and the average egg last 7-12 hours (can last longer but rare). So, BD as soon as possible after you get a + OPK and 3 days after. That being said, don&#8217;t stress about the timing. I BD'd once 5 days before and once 1 day after my positive this time and got a :bfp:, so you never know!

*Bunda*- &#8220;&#8230;we had a household of eleven cats and two dogs&#8230;&#8221;
OMG. You&#8217;re a kitty saint!
And- &#8220;As an example, in the west we often treat our animals better than our elderly or our homeless.&#8221;
SO, so true. I was in Honduras for a while and most people had very little, but they had a strong sense of hospitality and would literally give me the food off of their plate. People are friendly in America but generally speaking we are more likely to share our food with our pets than a truly hungry stranger.

*Lisa*-&#8220;To be honest I'd still like to adopt a second if we did manage a biological one.&#8221;
We feel the same way about the kiddos in need. We will probably have only one biological child. That also allows us to do this family building thing in our own time and not on Mother Nature&#8217;s schedule!

Good luck everyone! I'll update tomorrow evening regarding my blood tests.


----------



## bunda

lizzywiz said:


> we will drive there together, armed with Easy Cheese and SPAM :laugh2:

SPAM oh I forgot about the secret weapon of SPAM [heave :sick:] I'm sure it was a wartime invention to dissuade the Germans from ever wanting to occupy England (you can't even make sausages out of it, that's the _wurst_ thing!)
I can't believe you can still buy the stuff. Only old people eat it. I expect the last surviving buyer of spam will have died by the middle of 2013 and then there'll be room on that supermarket shelf for actual food.


----------



## Jazavac

I still haven't tested!! :awardsherself: :rofl:

I keep forgetting to say that I am absolutely a - dog person. I was. Maybe still am. Who knows. This cat decided to live with us and we let her. I am more than certain I wouldn't have ever chosen a cat myself. My husband is a dog lover too.

But we don't have a dog now, actually. We might get one at some point, though. I had to put my dog to sleep in 2005. She was 14 years old and she just had to go.


----------



## Jazavac

Speaking of SPAM, I have to admit I've never had it. I've never had the liquid cheese either. Or, well, my husband is just now saying that one time, I took a bite of his Philly cheese steak (ick! won't happen ever again), I actually ate Cheeze wizz... something.. ugh. I am too lazy to even look up the proper spelling of that disgrace.


----------



## bunda

Jazavac said:


> I had to put my dog to sleep in 2005. She was 14 years old and she just had to go.

just thinking about that breaks my heart. It's such a difficult decision to make :cry: I loved my dogs so much. Both were 'there' for me during my crisis years in Indonesia and it broke my heart to leave them behind. Both have since died, and when I left, neither knew I was going for good so were totally indifferent to my hugs and sniffles as I said my final goodbyes. I'm sure your old girl had a peaceful ending.

I can't believe you haven't tested. I haven't tested, but I'm not walking about with two Hindenburgs on my chest nor is anything sore and I'm not tired. I have precisely zero early pregnancy symptoms... So I'm probably more pregnant than_ any _of you! 
(not really. I'll be saying howdy to AF soon, as my temps are beginning to drop already)


----------



## DHime

bunda said:


> DHime: I just keep looking at what could be in implantation dip. Or it could just be a fall back rise. I've looked at chart galleries and your patterns shows up in both pg and non-pg charts (although some of those non-pg charts could actually be undiscovered chemical pregnancies). I never knew this could be so maddeningly ambiguous for so long!!

I know right:shrug:


----------



## DHime

bunda said:


> :hi: hi 78TTC <-- I assume that's your birth year, not your age, haha.
> 
> You've certainly come to the right group. I don't really mind when people around me are hoofing a bump around, as I've only just started ttc, and figure I'll get my chance.
> I know 34 feels like 134 in fertility years, but really, I know of people who have had children after forty (one was with IVF but the other was natural, with BD every 3rd day) Of course, that's poor comfort when you just can't seem to get a sticky bean for yourself. I've not had AF show up yet (I don't know when she's due, but in the next four days is my best guess) but I'm pretty sure she'll rear her ugly head this cycle, but I'm hopeful for next. GL and welcome to the thread :flower:

Your cycle will be wonky for a while. Don't sweat it. Mine is still getting back to normal and I stopped in Jan


----------



## Coconuts

*Lisa*, reading what you wrote about having a biological child made me think of washing powder. Bio and non bio. :rofl:

*Aleja*, I think Ambree's gone too and I'm quite sad, she was such an expert. I too hope she's OK. OPKs, what these ladies said. +OPK means BD that day and the day after and you should be covered. That's what I'm planning on doing if I ever get mine. I think O is close for me. Try and get into the swing of things for a quickie. Better to feel you covered all your based when the 2WW starts.

:hi: *78ttc*. third cycle for me too! Third time lucky hun :flower:

*Bunda*, you. are. so. funny! :rofl:

AFM I'm still waiting for eggy and a +OPK. I'm feeling mistrustful of my OPKs and feel like we have 'to do it or die' tonight! We're on the every other day plan until egg shows up and we did yesterday but I have a feeling my temps are going up in the morning. I don't know why, just have a strong compulsion to jump DH's bones. Who knows, maybe my subconscious is giving me a fertility sign, or maybe I've analysed everything to the point of wishful thinking. :wacko:
So glad I have you guys, I'm going mad waiting for this egg. It better be a good one! :yellow:


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NellieRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannonlyn1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling the pressure at 30 (almost 31). Just recently married and want to have four kids & are having problems ttc 1!! How old am I going to be if I do get the big family I want??
> 
> Welcome Shannonlyn! I am also 30 and know exactly how you feel, watching my 31st bday creep up. If I get a bfp tomorrow, I'm still having my first baby at 31, and we want 2 or 3. Pressure! Extra pressure because of religious objections, we will not create embryos, so IVF is out. Praying!
> 
> Two kids is a perfect number to me - for traveling, managing, etc. My friends with 3 all say its a whole different game when you & dh are outnumbered! :bike: But, I'm also a fan of the the 3rd back-up kid :haha: Seriously, I never want to imagine something happening to a child, but with only two, one could be left alone. This happened to my neighbors - one of their two little boys got cancer and died at 7, so now he's growing up an only...... But, Coconuts, one of my bfs is from a larger family & they have always been close and supportive & its wonderful for her. I would think about 4 :wacko: If we can afford it :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Y no IVF? Just curiousClick to expand...
> 
> DH is Catholic, and views conception as the beginning of life, so we will never allow "children" to be created in a dish then destroyed or frozen forever. I don't feel as strongly about it as he does, but of course will respect his wishes. The farthest we could go is IUI, and if that didn't work, I think I would have to concede that maybe God didn't mean for us to have natural children. I would look into adoption, then. But really, I don't see us being able to afford even the cost of an IUI since insurance doesn't cover fertility treatments!Click to expand...

I can understand and respect that:hugs:


----------



## NellieRae

bunda said:


> I can't believe you haven't tested. I haven't tested, but I'm not walking about with two Hindenburgs on my chest nor is anything sore and I'm not tired. I have precisely zero early pregnancy symptoms... So I'm probably more pregnant than_ any _of you!
> (not really. I'll be saying howdy to AF soon, as my temps are beginning to drop already)

Maybe, but maybe not. Temps are dropping, but not plunging and you are still well above coverline. Certainly not out yet! See, it feels much safer for me to be optimistic about everyone else. :) FX for you, while you brace yourself for CD1 (just in case). Check out this chart! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/138388.html

*Coconuts* Yes, it better be a good one! By all means :sex: if you feel like it, but even if your temp spikes tomorrow, yesterday's BD still has you covered. :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

I am getting sick of looking at those charts from the gallery. I mean, seriously, are THEY going to make me pregnant? Well, I suppose I act as if they will. :rolleyes: I even looked at positive pregnancy tests gallery today, also on FF. And I have to admit that in more than half of those, I see no test lines at all. Not even with the inverted colors. Then it makes me wonder if people are really getting their hopes us, or if I'm blind. (I shouldn't be, though, as my vision is perfect and I also paint and can tell my colors.. hm.)

Anyway.

It's temping to go pee on a stick. But then again, it will likely be a waste of a perfectly good one. Perfectly good stick, of course. And a slight waste of time.

Hm.

To pee... or not to pee?


----------



## lizzywiz

*Jaz*- I can _NEVER_ see the lines either and I think people who say they can are lying!:devil:
okay- maybe not lying but they definitely have line eye :laugh2:


----------



## wookie130

Can I jump in here with you ladies? I was pregnant this year, but had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks in July. I'm on cycle #2 since our loss.

I too am 33...in fact, I just got married yesterday to my wonderful OH, and we both desperately want a child. This is my second month using a Clearblue Fertility Monitor, and I really love that thing. I've also started temping to confirm that I'm actually ovulating. Just quit smoking - again. I quit in January, but immediately after we lost our baby in July, I picked it back up. Since I'm serious about ttc, I know I need to stop. I'm also going to slowly cut back on my coffee intake, and perhaps increase green tea. 

I'm hoping this month is it for us, and we get a sticky bean this time.


----------



## lizzywiz

Welcome, Wookie!
So sorry for your loss. There are no words.

This is a great thread and we are so happy to have you join. Well, technically I am not suppose to be here anymore but I don't feel comfortable anywhere else, so I am waiting for some more BFPs so we can move on as a group:hugs:

PS- CBFM worked for me!


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, wookie!
I, too, am sorry for your loss. 


I did not pee on a stick today. It seems I have only three cheapies left, so I felt bed wasting one of them. And I didn't really expect even a faint line. Still don't. I'm getting extremely irritable, so that smells like PMS. Even though it's way too early for it, unless my luteal phase in this weird cycle decides to be a short one, too. Normally, I get all hyped up and explosive only like a day before my period starts. So... I have no idea. Maybe I'm just angry because I am wasting my Sunday evening on a homework that belongs to an insanely expensive, yet useless class I am taking at the moment. In fact, I don't like school here in the US at all. I suppose my expectations were way too high. 

Well, back to my homework with me. I am actually supposed to draw a comic. I am 34 years old, I am in grad school right now, and all I've been doing for a few weeks is circling true and false, as well as stuffing statements into tables. I suppose I can then draw a comic as well. It all sure does set me back to my elementary school.


----------



## Coconuts

*Nellie*, thanks for the comments. You're right. It just feels, 'safer' when you have BD all lined up with your other fertility signs. You're absolutely right of course. How cute are you to post that lovely chart with the AF fake out dip before that lovely preggy rise. I enjoyed it. :flower:

*Wookie* :hi: Welcome to the thread. We're due another BFP here so things are about to get exciting here. I'm so sorry for you m/c in July. DH and I are newly married too. We've been married for two and a half months and have been TTCing for the same amount of time. What a coincidence huh! :haha:

*Jaza*, hang in there. Give it another two or three days before testing. Better to have a good solid line that a vague is it / isn't it........


----------



## bunda

wookie, welcome to the thread. I'm sorry about your m/c. I suppose it shows that life really is a miracle and harder to get right than it looks. I hope things get back on track for you.
But congratulations on getting married (just yesterday!) 

Well done on quitting smoking. It's hard. My sister gave up and now, six months on, she's still a non-smoker. The hard part is being in that same mental space as non-smokers.
Your little relapse is because when you were a smoker, low levels of nicotine felt stressful on the addicted body. So having a cigarette made you feel aaaaaah, because it fixed the lack of nicotine.

When you've given up and you feel stressed, your body stupidly thinks it's feeling bad because it's lacking nicotine. In the past that IS what it was, so your body has become trained to light up. But of course, that's NOT what's wrong, but you're lighting up that cigarette anyway. You've kinda conditioned yourself 'Pavlov's dogs' style into lighting up when your body feels bad. 

Next time, stop to think about why you want that cigarette. Is your body misdiagnosing the stress and thinking nicotine will fix the problem? Non-smokers don't reach for the cigs when stressed, because they haven't ever experienced low-nicotine stress that would train them to light up when they feel bad. 

A similar (but totally different) example. My sister in law in Indonesia had lived there ALL her life. She'd never known anything other than a tropical climate. Indonesia is hot and humid. 
At age 19 she went to the USA to study. In Wisconsin. In January. She had never known anything like this cold and found herself doing weird things. When it got REALLY UNCOMFORTABLY cold, she'd want take her coat off and go sit under a tree. She was so used to treating 'feeling physical discomfort' as signals to cool down and find shade, not keep warm. Cool down was her first instinct. She's an intelligent woman, but she says that made her feel really dumb. 

Cutting down on coffee should help you smoke less. One of the big triggers for cigarettes are caffeine.Why? because caffeine actually enhances the effects of nicotine on the brain, so you probably always had a cigarette with your coffee, because it upped the brain's wow-response to nicotine. Have coffee and the brain says: hey, where's my cig? Even lab rats addicted to nicotine have these reaction (stress and caffeine) that make them crave nicotine (ok, they don't go and light up, but they go to a particular place in their cage that they've been trained to associate with receiving nicotine). 

:amartass:I recently graduated in psychology. Does it show?:wacko:


----------



## Trinigal26

Hey Guys I wanted to let you know I got my BFP yesterday at 15DPO!! I am still in shock.. Lines came up super dark. i really thought i was out because I was getting AF cramping all week.. Thanks for the support!! xoxxo


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, welcome 78ttc and wookie thanks for joining the thread. Wookie sorry for your loss, gosh it really hits home that we can't take anything for granted. that even with all the hard work that goes into ttc that when it may happen , mother nature sometimes has other ideas. hope this is everyone's month and that they are all sticky ones. 

To all the gals, having POAS dilemmas, the suspense is killing me..I want to see more BFP's so get testing already:happydance:

thanks gals for all the OPK advice. I think i am going to order that CBFM if AF comes again...the POAS were feeling good for me but now I am wondering whether I actually got a +OPK on CD 15..maybe it wasn't dark enough. However since then it has all gone downhill ...and sticks getting lighter and lighter. Having said that I got another sneaky BD in this morning. My poor DH said that he is all out of juice now:help:

*Coconuts,* I know what you mean about wanting to jump your DH's bones..a couple of days ago i actually 'felt' fertile. My CM was happening and all i wanted to do was attack my DH :change:

So if FF is correct I am now in 2ww. I better find some things to do....like my assignment which is sitting there on the floor as we speak. 

*Bunda *- congrats on your psychology degree,what do you plan to do now? I am a child counsellor and all those psychology subjects were never my strength :dohh:
My gosh we are such a varied bunch, we live (and have lived) in different countries, are from different ethnic/cultural backgrounds, have different opinions and experiences, etc etc
however i feel like we are so alike in many other ways. I am so happy i found this thread and it is still going strong:flower:


----------



## aleja

Trinigal26 said:


> Hey Guys I wanted to let you know I got my BFP yesterday at 15DPO!! I am still in shock.. Lines came up super dark. i really thought i was out because I was getting AF cramping all week.. Thanks for the support!! xoxxo

OMG Trinigal congratulations!!! you must be over the moon:yipee::yipee: 
I knew there would be more BFP's this month :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Trinigal, congratulations! 



I think I'm out for the month. My chart just doesn't really look good (anymore) and I don't rely on symptomps because, according to them (and then FF as well), I would have been pregnant third time in a row now. 

I was a smoker for many, many years. Way over 10. I couldn't care less about cigarettes anymore. Same with coffee and alcohol, even though I quit the last two way before I gave up smoking. It was years apart.


----------



## Coconuts

*Trinigal* :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: CONGRATULATIONS! More BFP's we want more!!!!!!!! So happy for you. I hoping to not be too far behind!

Hang in there *Jaza*. You're not down on the coverline yet....... :flower:

*Aleja*, my 'feeling fertile' was all in my head since temps are still low. I'm still waiting for a +OPK and or temp rise. I got 'mine' yesterday anyway and now my DH is imposing a restocking time out. He too says he's empty. :rofl: We're still in the egg catching game at Coconuts's house. I'm in two minds about OPKs. I'm hating them because they're all negative but if and when they turn positive I'll love them. If, for a second cycle in a row I don't get a clear positive I might switch to one of those spit on a slide things. That's if we don't hit the jackpot this time! :baby:
:dust:


----------



## anniepie

Trinigal- congrats on your :bfp: :wohoo:

I'm back from my hols and think I'm in a TWW...I thought I'd be testing yesterday after I got back, but eggy wasn't playing ball and didn't seem to want to come out. My temps have been a bit all over the place this month...not got a clear positive 3 day temp shift to show O, but I'm thinking I probably O'd on cd29...due to test no sooner than Saturday next week, but may wait until next Monday. Bloody typical that my charts have been perfect temp-wise up to now, and the first month I start to TTC they screw up. Of course all sorts of thoughts went through my mind, including early menopause...

Hope everyone's doing well. Afraid I've not had the time to check back over the last week's posts, so hope there has been some good news...and anyone who didn't get their BFPs while I was away...hope this next month is good to you...

:dust:


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats Trinigal :happydance:


----------



## GeekChic

Congrats Trinigal, excellent work

Good luck to all the tww'ers

Total fail in the geek household this cycle, thrown off by the early show of ewcm and having a pretty chaotic week I was so busy keeping busy and not obsessing it slid by and when we realised last night the ewcm had all but gone and it seemed a bit late, then 
temp spiked up this morning and it really was too late. Guess I'll just keep on keeping busy until start of October. /sigh :-(


----------



## Coconuts

Geekchic, nooooooooooooooooo. What a bummer! Did the Geeks BD at all in the window, is there hope??????????????????? I hope so!


----------



## lizzywiz

Yay, Trinigal!
Okay, then. It is officially time. I will open a thread called &#8216;*Over 30, expecting #1&#8217; *in Pregnancy Groups and Discussions and I expect to see every last one of you over there ASAP!
(I&#8217;ll still lurk here, of course)


----------



## DHime

Lizzy - I will so be there soon!

Welcome back Annie!

Wookie - welcome. I am so sorry for you loss. I understand about the smoking. 
I have beeen a reformed smoker for 9.5 years and I know how hard it is first hand. Not everyone can understand that it isn't so much a physical addiction as it mental. It is no different than being an alcoholic and any emotional stress can make us go for a ciggi to make everything better for a moment. The first time I got upset after quiting I just cried for an hour (at work in my bosses office) because I had to re-learn how to process my emotions without turning to my addition. 

I have a cold and slept all night with my mouth open so no temps today. Just cramps. Not looking good although there is still a chance...


----------



## DHime

nellierae said:


> bunda said:
> 
> 
> i can't believe you haven't tested. I haven't tested, but i'm not walking about with two hindenburgs on my chest nor is anything sore and i'm not tired. I have precisely zero early pregnancy symptoms... So i'm probably more pregnant than_ any _of you!
> (not really. I'll be saying howdy to af soon, as my temps are beginning to drop already)
> 
> maybe, but maybe not. Temps are dropping, but not plunging and you are still well above coverline. Certainly not out yet! See, it feels much safer for me to be optimistic about everyone else. :) fx for you, while you brace yourself for cd1 (just in case). Check out this chart!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/chartgallery/138388.html
> 
> *coconuts* yes, it better be a good one! By all means :sex: If you feel like it, but even if your temp spikes tomorrow, yesterday's bd still has you covered. :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol - mental picture of 2 hindingburgs.....


----------



## Coconuts

DH your chart looks great even without a temp this morning. Why is it not looking good? Cramps....... all AF signs are BFP signs too. hang in there girl. It could be just a few days away....... Feel better. Stuffy nose is another good sign you know x


----------



## NellieRae

Congratulations *Trinigal*!!!
:yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance:

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## NellieRae

bunda said:


> A similar (but totally different) example. My sister in law in Indonesia had lived there ALL her life. She'd never known anything other than a tropical climate. Indonesia is hot and humid.
> At age 19 she went to the USA to study. In Wisconsin. In January. She had never known anything like this cold and found herself doing weird things. When it got REALLY UNCOMFORTABLY cold, she'd want take her coat off and go sit under a tree. She was so used to treating 'feeling physical discomfort' as signals to cool down and find shade, not keep warm. Cool down was her first instinct. She's an intelligent woman, but she says that made her feel really dumb.

I love this story :) I'm no psych major, but social psychology is fascinating to me. It is a good way to put things in perspective re: smoking. Once again, the power of the mind over body is incredible!


----------



## bunda

:happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin:
YAY Trinigal! We're racking up some more BFPs. Let's hope it's catching and we have an epidemic on this thread.

*Jazavac*, I think you're wise not to read into the signs too much since it seems to me a lot of them are with hindsight, and too many are AF-related, but your temps don't look so shabby to me. Of course, it's still too early to tell. 
Many people on these forums say how they find their 2ww so difficult. I'm finding everyone ELSE'S 2ww just as agonising. I feel like my 2ww is almost over (AF will show in the next few days, I'm sure) but I can't relax because I'm biting my nails for other people. 

Geek: never mind. There's next month. You'll have to tell your OH you;re booking bd ahead this time. Every other day from CD10 to CD20. That's six performances in all. He can have a rest all the other days of the month. :haha:


----------



## NellieRae

anniepie said:


> Trinigal- congrats on your :bfp: :wohoo:
> 
> I'm back from my hols and think I'm in a TWW...I thought I'd be testing yesterday after I got back, but eggy wasn't playing ball and didn't seem to want to come out. My temps have been a bit all over the place this month...not got a clear positive 3 day temp shift to show O, but I'm thinking I probably O'd on cd29...due to test no sooner than Saturday next week, but may wait until next Monday. Bloody typical that my charts have been perfect temp-wise up to now, and the first month I start to TTC they screw up. Of course all sorts of thoughts went through my mind, including early menopause...
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well. Afraid I've not had the time to check back over the last week's posts, so hope there has been some good news...and anyone who didn't get their BFPs while I was away...hope this next month is good to you...

Yep, as soon as I started ttc, my cycles seemed to start trying new & strange things. Let's not think about the "M" word too much just yet. I guess its normal for things to start changing in our 30's, as fertility starts to decline from its peak. I wish I had a "reset" button on my body to make it 22 again! Hope you had a lot of fun during your time off. Welcome back :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

Geek, according to TCOYF or whatever it is (I'm stupid today), you're in even on the day of the temp rise... sometimes. So give it a try. If that fails, there's always the next month, of course.

I pretty much always sleep with my mouth open anyway and have had this slightly stuffed nose lately, too. So I have no idea how reliable my temps actually are. Obviously enough, since my charts still do look like something. We'll see tomorrow. If it goes more down, I'm absolutely out, unless miracles exist. If it goes back up, I'll give it maybe a slight chance.


----------



## Coconuts

It's maddening, we're always saying 'We'll see what tomorrow brings, then I'll know for sure.' Then tomorrow comes, adds another curveball to the chart and we say it again 'We'll see what tomorrow brings, and then I'll know for sure' etc etc for ever until BFP or AF. It's just a month of madness and second guessing.

AFM I had a very suspicious looking OPK that was almost a dark as my positives last month. (Which weren't dark) My bladder's almost bursting while I concentrate some more peepee to do an evening test. I'm so hoping this next OPK follows trend and this avo wasn't just a freak out. I'm so done with waiting to O. Come on eggy, don't be shy!!!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

And I am getting tempted to pee on a stick, just for no particular reason, pretty much. I mean, I'm at work and I'm safe here... no sticks around. But when I get home, I might want to do it. But shouldn't. Etc etc.


----------



## Trinigal26

Thanks girls!!!!! Its still not setting in!!!! Crazy....This is my chart for anyone interested. We BD the day of my last high and day of my first peak and that was it! I used pressed and instead cups and had fun with it this time.. Also stopped taking vitex and primrose!!!
We are sooo happy and excited.. Hoping for BFP's for you all! xoxoox

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d940

It was our 5th month trying!


----------



## NellieRae

Jazavac said:


> And I am getting tempted to pee on a stick, just for no particular reason, pretty much. I mean, I'm at work and I'm safe here... no sticks around. But when I get home, I might want to do it. But shouldn't. Etc etc.

I hear you. I don't feel pregnant at ALL and pretty sure I'm out this month, but I might poas tomorrow morning..... (I'll tell myself that its because I'm getting dental work done and I want to be sure....yeah, that's it). It must be an illness. :wacko: And when its a BFN, I will promise myself not to test again unless AF is late. There. Now I just have to avoid stumbling half asleep into the bathroom and completely forgetting :haha:


----------



## Trinigal26

Girls I really didn't feel pregnant AT ALL!!

Wanted to share my signs:
Tired for 3 days where I had to take naps, even at work! Creamy cm Since I ovulated. Cramping off and on the whole tww. Had the onset of what felt like a cold. Sore throat off and on. High cervix -hard and closed.

Took folic acid, prenatal and daily vitamin daily. Used pressed and instead cups. This month made bd really fun. Bd only 2 days before ovulation. Bfn at 10dpo. Bfp15dpo midday pee. can't believe how dark. Was peeing a lot today too. Felt bloated since yesterday. Like really full.

Had really vivid dreams yesterday morning about testing and getting a bfp. Temps remained high. Really thought I was out. But low and behold. Hubby gets his birthday gift right before our trip


----------



## gemgem77

Trinigal you have given me so much hope!!! I got my 1st ever smiley face on a cb digi tonight so at least I know I am OV. Now just need to dtd and hope that I can join you with a BFP!!


----------



## Trinigal26

I hope I can give you hope because just as I was giving up here I am on the other side. I was actually going to have an appointment on the 29th with my Doc about prescribing Clomid to help me and then blam.. one thing i noticed this month was that I had a lot of EWCM.. Like 3 days of it when prior i had 1 day! I think the vitex had an effect on my body in a negative way after a while so thats why i stopped and blam! BFP.. Keep the faith.. make it fun and just keep at it.. it will happen! Trust me, i am proof!!!!!


----------



## gemgem77

I saw that about the docs, how amazing is that! 
I am really happy for you and you give lots of hope to those of us in our 30's!! 
H & H 9mths x


----------



## Trinigal26

Gemgem how long have you been trying? Do you use OPK or fertility monitor.. I found the monitor to be quite helpful and i got mine used on ebay with sticks for $50.. i just reset ted it! Also used instead cups and preseed


----------



## gemgem77

This is only our 3rd cycle and this is the 1st time of using OPK's. I may well try the monitor if we are unsuccessful this month. Going to try preseed next cycle for sure heard loads of good things about it


----------



## lizzywiz

*NellieRae and Jaz*- I am on tenterhooks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trinigal26

It took me 5 cycles to get my bfp. Fx for u


----------



## Jazavac

Trinigal26 said:


> Girls I really didn't feel pregnant AT ALL!!
> 
> Wanted to share my signs:
> Tired for 3 days where I had to take naps, even at work! Creamy cm Since I ovulated. Cramping off and on the whole tww. Had the onset of what felt like a cold. Sore throat off and on. High cervix -hard and closed.
> 
> Took folic acid, prenatal and daily vitamin daily. Used pressed and instead cups. This month made bd really fun. Bd only 2 days before ovulation. Bfn at 10dpo. Bfp15dpo midday pee. can't believe how dark. Was peeing a lot today too. Felt bloated since yesterday. Like really full.
> 
> Had really vivid dreams yesterday morning about testing and getting a bfp. Temps remained high. Really thought I was out. But low and behold. Hubby gets his birthday gift right before our trip

Congrats to you one more time!


I just wanted to use this post as an example of why I dislike the whole symptom spotting. Like, according to all these, I am absolutely pregnant. Like, 100%. It all matches.

Yet I am more than certain that I'd show a BFN big as a house if I tested.


----------



## Trinigal26

I know what you mean. I didn't pay attention to them
Either that's why I thought I was having AF cramping. So many
Months I swore I had signs and they meant nothing and this month when I didn't believe them it was something lol. Go figure!


----------



## Jazavac

I try not to pay attention, but I guess there's like no difference between PMS and pregnancy symptoms. It's just that I never really had a reason to pay any attention to how often or how much my boobs were sore, or what kind of CM was showing up. Especially on the pill. Of course not much of anything would ever happen. 

I guess if I peed on the stick today, I could still give myself some time and/or hope even if it came back negative. It's only 10DPO. :lol:


----------



## Trinigal26

I know what you mean. I got a negative at 10DPO so i thought i was out and was just waiting for AF to come... but she hasn't and hope she doesn't for a long healthy 9mths!!!

I was on the pill for 18 years so i never knew what pms was, cervical mucus, etc.. After I came off I started to learn and read and watch my body. My boobs don't hurt at all, no extra veins...so it really depends on the person.. I just hope i don't get morning sickness.. my older sis did and my younger ones didn't so praying for that!!!

I also chart stalked a lot to see if mine looked or could be similar and you know what, temping isn't all that accurate. I mean look at mine from prior months.. they looked so much better than my BFP chart..lol.


----------



## Jazavac

Do you have your charts (one more thing for me to stare at... :lol:). I can't seem to find them in your signature, or well, there seems to be nothing at the moment.

I was on the pill for only about three years. But I seriously never cared much about tracking anything.


----------



## Trinigal26

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d940


----------



## Jazavac

That's a nice looking chart there!


I might just use one of them sticks when I get home. :iamsocool: :rofl:


----------



## Trinigal26

Good luck xoxo


----------



## valentine77

Congratulations trinigal, that's fantastic news! Best wishes


----------



## Trinigal26

Thanks


----------



## valentine77

And jazavac - have you given in yet and poas?! ;-)


----------



## Jazavac

Ok, actually, I couldn't resist - this is the overlay, including your pregnancy chart, as well as my current one. See? I'm so totally pregnant. ( :rofl: )

https://i.imgur.com/ukcDn.jpg


----------



## Jazavac

You're the green one, of course, I'm the pink person.


----------



## Jazavac

There we go. I gave in, peed on a stick. Big fat nothing, as expected!


----------



## NellieRae

But if you're working on duplicating Trinigal's chart, a 10 dpo BFN is necessary. :haha: Keep it up!


----------



## Jazavac

NellieRae said:


> But if you're working on duplicating Trinigal's chart, a 10 dpo BFN is necessary. :haha: Keep it up!

Oh, true. How didn't I just think of that. :lol: :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Hm.

New moment.

Cramp cramp cramp cramp. But nothing like cramping when my period is already there (don't get any before it starts). 

Yay. Another symptom that makes no sense and overall exists only to confuse me. :dance:


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Trinigal- congrats on your :bfp: :wohoo:
> 
> I'm back from my hols and think I'm in a TWW...I thought I'd be testing yesterday after I got back, but eggy wasn't playing ball and didn't seem to want to come out. My temps have been a bit all over the place this month...not got a clear positive 3 day temp shift to show O, but I'm thinking I probably O'd on cd29...due to test no sooner than Saturday next week, but may wait until next Monday. Bloody typical that my charts have been perfect temp-wise up to now, and the first month I start to TTC they screw up. Of course all sorts of thoughts went through my mind, including early menopause...
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well. Afraid I've not had the time to check back over the last week's posts, so hope there has been some good news...and anyone who didn't get their BFPs while I was away...hope this next month is good to you...
> 
> Yep, as soon as I started ttc, my cycles seemed to start trying new & strange things. Let's not think about the "M" word too much just yet. I guess its normal for things to start changing in our 30's, as fertility starts to decline from its peak. I wish I had a "reset" button on my body to make it 22 again! Hope you had a lot of fun during your time off. Welcome back :flower:Click to expand...

HA! Amen to that sister!
I just want my 25 year old body back.... at least my 30 year old body. The last 5 years have not been kind


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> And I am getting tempted to pee on a stick, just for no particular reason, pretty much. I mean, I'm at work and I'm safe here... no sticks around. But when I get home, I might want to do it. But shouldn't. Etc etc.
> 
> I hear you. I don't feel pregnant at ALL and pretty sure I'm out this month, but I might poas tomorrow morning..... (I'll tell myself that its because I'm getting dental work done and I want to be sure....yeah, that's it). It must be an illness. :wacko: And when its a BFN, I will promise myself not to test again unless AF is late. There. Now I just have to avoid stumbling half asleep into the bathroom and completely forgetting :haha:Click to expand...

That's what happened with me. 4:30 in the morning... zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DHime

ok. day 3 of feeling like crap. I know it could easily be the big pg but I have no other symptoms. I normally get sore bbs every month but I don't even have that.

As always: Crossing fingers but not legs for you all!


----------



## Lisa40

I'll cross my legs for you all as well as fingers. Oh is having his :spermy: analysis done on Friday, so no :sex: allowed until after that... :sad2: :haha:

7dpo here & not a symptom in sight lol, apart from creamy cm but I generally always get that :shrug:

ah well at least I'm halfway there, only 7 more days to go :thumbup:

good luck all :flower:


----------



## bunda

DHime said:


> HA! Amen to that sister!
> I just want my 25 year old body back.... at least my 30 year old body. The last 5 years have not been kind

I'n not surprised, by the sounds of what your DH puts you through. We've seen you BD regimen:haha: that'd age anyone.

My news is :witch: has shown up. I'm probably the only person on these ttc boards who is actually pleased to see her. It's my first cycle off BCP and her appearance tells me how long my luteal phase is (12 days) and now I'll get to see how heavy/long AF is when off the artificial hormones. 

I'm also within sniffing distance of a job (invitation for interview on Thurs) and getting pregnant right now would be really sucky timing. In my mind, I've hoped for it to take 3 cycles to conceive, so I won't even mind if AF makes an appearance at the end of this cycle. After that though.....


----------



## Coconuts

Congrats on the interview *Bunda*, you seem like the kind of woman who will make a fabulous, witty, intelligent and charming first impression. Based on that, the job's yours!! RE, AF..... I'm happy for you????????? Have a glass of wine to celebrate the end of a completed ovulatory cycle and the birth of a new one. :wine:

*DHime*, hang in there girl, just a few more days to go until you know. When are you testing??????? :dust:

*Jaza*, loving the preggy chart overlay. That BFN is necessary to make the BFP all the more special.


----------



## bunda

*Jazavac*: to fully recreate Trinigal's experience, you now can't POAS until 15dpo.

*Coconuts* hehe, I had rather a large glass of red last night. Now I've got to find out whether I still fit into my interview suit. I went clothes shopping yesterday for work clothes (I know I'm going to need them sooner or later) and that eroded all self-esteem. My pear shape avec les saddlebags are such, that everything I try on makes my rear-view look like a pedestal wash basin. Even bootcut isn't bootcut enough. Wide leg or palazzo is my only hope. 
(sigh). My shape is what girdles were invented for :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

Everyone loves a pear. Is DH an arse man? Probably right! I hope you find stuff you like x


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats on the interview, bunda! You'll rock, no matter what.

I don't think my luteal phase will last long enough for me to test again on 15DPO. Temp seems to be crashing rapidly. Granted, today's work schedule made me take it about 30 minutes earlier than normal, but hey... it's not like I get it skyrocket when I take it half an hour later, or anything. Cramping is there, again, which I don't feel right before AF, but when it's already there. 

Luteal phase shouldn't change in length, at least not drastically, so I don't know. First one was 13, second one 14 days. I suppose this one shouldn't and actually won't be an 11 day one? :/

I'm overall a bit worried by the wackiness of this cycle. The last two were so uniform and nice, yet this one is a bit all over the place. If it were just one, I'd take it and not complain, but I keep thinking it's an introduction to the rest of my regular cycles, which will all be all over the place - just like what you'd expect of someone with a low ovarian reserve aka pre-menopause person.

We have another appointment with the RE next Wednesday and I so don't expect to hear anything particularly good (other than what I already know - that the majority of my tests came back normal).


----------



## Jazavac

Actually, I still really believe ovulation happened for me on day 16, not day 18. So my period is about due anyway.


----------



## anniepie

Jazavac- I think your chart looks generally great, although the dip today's not great to see. You should look at the mess of my chart this month. I actually agree with FF that you probably O'd on cd18. If you're not expecting AF for another days, are feeling crampy already, and don't usually get cramps until AF shows, could be a good sign- when I got my BFP before, that was the thing that set alarm bells ringing for me and caused me to test...


----------



## DHime

Hi ladies!

Took my temp today. Up again. Even though I sept with my mouth open (still have stuffy nose)
Did vag temp to check and it was slightly higher than oral.
Can a restless nights sleep cause your temp to rise?
Getting cramps but as always, can't tell if it's pg or pms symptoms.
Not testing till Sat. (I can do it) I can stop myself from wasting another test.... maybe


----------



## anniepie

DHime- looking good with your temp rises and symptoms- well done for holding out on testing! I'm planning on testing over the weekend too if AF doesn't show (probably Sunday, though)- I'm expecting her on Sunday if FF's O prediction is right.

I'm completely convincing myself I've not O'd at all this month...I've just put my temps from FF for this cycle into TCOYF which I've also done some charting on it the past, and it thinks I've not O'd :(


----------



## lizzywiz

:happydance:Yay! More testers to obsess over!:happydance:


----------



## DHime

anniepie said:


> DHime- looking good with your temp rises and symptoms- well done for holding out on testing! I'm planning on testing over the weekend too if AF doesn't show (probably Sunday, though)- I'm expecting her on Sunday if FF's O prediction is right.
> 
> I'm completely convincing myself I've not O'd at all this month...I've just put my temps from FF for this cycle into TCOYF which I've also done some charting on it the past, and it thinks I've not O'd :(

I haven't held out yet.... lol :thumbup: but gonna try.
I have a nasty habit of getting AF 5 min after testing.
I actually did once when I didn't get AF for 2 months just to see if it would work. It did, 5 min later, bam! Killer cramps and all (2 months worth at once)


----------



## Jazavac

Your chart looks good to me, annie.

I actually have that TCOYF thing, too, but I am not sure I want/should get involved with yet another possibly stressful thing. It just seems like yet another thing that will have its own mind and ideas just doesn't sound like a plan. 

I don't know when to expect my period. FF says on the 17th, the temps say likely tomorrow, my past two cycles say that it should NOT happen that way because of my average luteal phase length. I say I have no clue and that I also can't trust the program because it interpreted three different months with similar temp/OPK/CM pattern completely different.

Blablablabla.

This is just too much going on, I guess.


On a more cheerful note, I heard from the clinic this morning (kudos to the lady who called me, I am still going  and , wondering if that's even possible - she was extra nice, helpful and informative). She recoded all my stuff and resubmitted to the insurance. I should expect a refund, but she can't guarantee it. I will know in about a month, or sooner. Meanwhile, I am to ignore all the bills, should they come. And hopefully won't need to take it to the insurance and argue with them once this gets resubmitted. My codes were down for 'unexplained infertility', which actually isn't what's going on, I am still being diagnosed and she made sure the current codes explicitly said that. 


I guess that's better than just being turned down. And I wonder how many people in the US actually waste a lot of money only because they don't question the bills. This is, overall, a very scary thought.


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, your huge dip could pretty much be there because of your cold, as well. Anything affects the temperature, as much as I undertsand it. Either way, the chart looks really good now!


----------



## NellieRae

*Jaza*, its so good to hear so that you've got some good news in your fight against the clinical errors :hugs:

Well, Ladies, I got my expected BFN this morning, so my chances of being out this month just went way up. Sounds like Sat could be a big day for testing on this thread, though, as my AF is also due on the 17th. 

I'll carry hope for all of you instead!


----------



## Jazavac

Bahh, those BFNs, Nellie. But here's one for this Saturday... we can all still hope!


----------



## NellieRae

bunda said:


> [
> My news is :witch: has shown up. I'm probably the only person on these ttc boards who is actually pleased to see her. It's my first cycle off BCP and her appearance tells me how long my luteal phase is (12 days) and now I'll get to see how heavy/long AF is when off the artificial hormones.
> 
> I'm also within sniffing distance of a job (invitation for interview on Thurs) and getting pregnant right now would be really sucky timing. In my mind, I've hoped for it to take 3 cycles to conceive, so I won't even mind if AF makes an appearance at the end of this cycle. After that though.....

I hope you get this job, Bunda! At least now you can safely get pg _after_ they hire you :) 

So weird as it sounds.....congrats on AF! :laugh2: I should look on the positive side if I'm out this month, too. I'll be able to enjoy :wine: with our company in a couple weeks - no questions asked!


----------



## Coconuts

Sorry about the BFN *Nellierae*. Still no AF so you still have a chance if it was late implantation like 3 days ago, maybe your levels aren't high enough yet. Only AF will confirm things. Hang in there.

*Jaza*, great news about the clinic, maybe that lady is actually a BnBer *read awesome lady* and decided to do a good deed for the day. Either way, I so happy to hear you're making headway with the insurance.

*DHime*, restless sleep can definitely make your temps rise since you're moving a lot. Vaginal temp are usually a bit higher than oral temps since you don't breath down there. (If you do that's quite a neat trick :rofl:) However, your chart is looking really good hun. GL! :dust:

Looking forward to Saturday ladies. Lizziwhizz is waiting for you!!!!! :hi:


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> Sorry about the BFN *Nellierae*. Still no AF so you still have a chance if it was late implantation like 3 days ago, maybe your levels aren't high enough yet. Only AF will confirm things. Hang in there.
> 
> *Jaza*, great news about the clinic, maybe that lady is actually a BnBer *read awesome lady* and decided to do a good deed for the day. Either way, I so happy to hear you're making headway with the insurance.
> 
> *DHime*, restless sleep can definitely make your temps rise since you're moving a lot. Vaginal temp are usually a bit higher than oral temps since you don't breath down there. (If you do that's quite a neat trick :rofl:) However, your chart is looking really good hun. GL! :dust:
> 
> Looking forward to Saturday ladies. Lizziwhizz is waiting for you!!!!! :hi:

A TMI moment - with K excersices, you can do exactly that. (I learned how just for giggles.) :happydance: The Vtemp was 1/2 degree higher. I guess I will wait and see. I was at home sick and stayed up late playing video games. Then had dreams about video games. 
I usually wake up throught the night though. I have really good hearing and a dog that likes to scratch in the middle of the night. :shrug:

Who knows


----------



## Jazavac

I wonder if I should switch to vaginal temps next cycle, hmmm. But then again, it's more work. And you never know if my private parts breathe... :rofl:


----------



## lizzywiz

Coconuts said:


> Looking forward to Saturday ladies. Lizziwhizz is waiting for you!!!!! :hi:

It is so true! I can't wait!:yipee:


----------



## Coconuts

Jazavac said:


> I wonder if I should switch to vaginal temps next cycle, hmmm. But then again, it's more work. And you never know if my private parts breathe... :rofl:

Oh Jaza, do it, I noticed such a difference and if anything it's less stress because there's no worry about mouth breathing, snoring, room temp changes etc..... Plus the duvet muffles the beep so it doesn't disturb DH :)


----------



## Jazavac

Hm. Ok, maybe. As far as the beeps go, I could probably explode something, and my dearest wouldn't hear a thing, or at least care about it...

Stupid question, but - how far does it have to go in? :rofl: I mean, well, I have to admit nobody's ever taken my vagina temperature. :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

Ok, I'm officially out for the month. It's midnight and I'm up late because I'm stupid ( :rofl: ) - trying to learn how to use TCOYF chart application (working with the one online). That's how I noticed the bright red flow, whee.

So my question is - when do I report this period bleed? Tomorrow, I'd assume, because if I did it for today, I'd lose a good day of non-period info. FF isn't smart enough to tell the time I entered this (nor it normally asks you _when_ things come into play, and I think even the doctors say that periods, etc, need to happen before a certain hour to be considered that day's events.

My second question is, just in case I fail to figure it out ( :stupid: :rofl: ) - how do I enter anything in TCOYF's chart? It's there, I started with June 24, as that was my first chart on FF and I'd like to compare data and now it's not letting me enter any data at all. Confused!

Third thing that comes to mind - FF was horribly wrong this month. Luteal phase is what changes the least in one's cycle. My first charted one was 13 days. Second cycle, it was 14. This cycle, it was 11. Well, not really. FF decided to move my O day two days ahead, which was NOT the pattern from the first two cycles. If I follow that same one, all matches. Later O, but the right length of luteal phase.

There. Short assessment by Jazavac, vagina MD. :rofl:

Back to TCOYF chart with me.... there's a chance I'll figure it out. Maybe.


----------



## Jazavac

Aha. Got it. I am so smart. Actually, TCOYF is not quite user friendly. :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

Hm. Ok. I got it, but I don't think I want to use it. Even moreso because it's not quite in sync with FF.

I am not sure I need more confusing information.

And I hope it's okay to report the bleeding in the morning, as I wouldn't have even known... normally. I'm up this late simply by chance.


----------



## Coconuts

Morning Jaza, that's quite a reportage, I love it. So I tried to figure TCOYF a while ago and, well, FF is so much easier for me. I'd stick with FF if I were you.

Vaginal temping, you only need to pop the tip in so there's no change you'll impale yourself with your thermometer.

Reporting AF: I read that if it's after 5/6PM it should be recorded for the following day. I can't remember why exactly though. Maybe since most of the day is over????? If I were you I'd put spotting for yesterday and then AF for today. :shrug:

I'm so sorry AF got you Jaza, I think we were all half convinced with all those symptoms. The mind body thing is a doozy. You just can't trust it. 

Enjoy the wine :wine:


----------



## aleja

Hi everyone, 
I am a bit behind the times but *Triniga*l, thanks so much for giving us the low-down of how your cycle went and how you got BFP this month. It amazes me that it really only does take one BD (or two) to get lucky. And here I was practically jumping my DH at only given opportunity. I guess everyone is different but overall your summary has given me a lot of hope. 

*Jaza *- sorry to hear about AF...that nasty witch...however it sounds like you have taken it in your stride though and are already preparing for this bright new cycle

*Bunda *- GL on your job interview. I had the same dilemma last year - I wanted to start TTC but then I applied for my current job. I was nervous that I would fall PG at the same time as starting the new job. Oh how naive was I at the time...I hope you have better luck:wine:

*Coconuts -* sounds like OPKs are starting to do their job. :happydance:

I am now 3DPO (according to FF). I stopped doing any more OPKs as they have all been negative since CD15. But who knows if I really OVed anyway. I am just relying on OPKs and CM (which is now all dried up). 

To all the Weekend Testers :af::dust::bfp::flower:

To all the 2WW :dust::coffee::paper::hugs:


----------



## aleja

PS Lizzy I sooooo want to join your new thread NOW!!!!!:haha:


----------



## anniepie

*Jazavac*- sorry AF got you- damn that :witch: :grr: I also way prefer FF to TCOYF- I popped into TCOYF yesterday for the first time in months as I was clutching at strawers in frustration at my cycle, and hoped by putting the same data into different software it'd show completely different. Needless to say it didn't look different, except it recorded NO eggy...so I felt worse :dohh: ...ditching it again!!

Thanks for looking at my chart yesterday too. Glad you think it looks OK, and actually, today I'm feeling really positive about it as my temp went up today. I'm now feeling really positive about this month...no idea why... (unlike me to be positive!) But I'm getting some good symptoms so far...


----------



## DHime

I am so sorry the the witch got you Jaz.

Annie - I hope your gut feeling is right.

Bunda - How'd the interview go? It was yesterday right?

On a me note: Still having constant cramps. Cant trust the temps much since I am still sick. Longest cold ever... 5 days now. :sad: 
Almost tested this morning before stopping myself since I am at 27 days. If I can wait a day or 2 more, I can save the $1 we spent on another test... 
Wanna go home and go back to bed. Ever notice you can never really tell who got you sick. If you did, would you go cough on em to give it back?


----------



## Jazavac

I feel sick. But I think it's because I slept like 5 hours only, if even that many. Just couldn't fall asleep, mostly because my stomach was turning a bit and I have this huge vomit-phobia thing going on. Ohwell. It'll be better tomorrow.

I think I'm done trying the TCOYF chart. Too confusing. Took my temp in the mouth today, but with the old, one-digit thermometer. It just seems more reliable to me, and it doesn't take seven million minutes to register and display the temp.

Recorded nothing for yesterday, in term of period, because it showed up past midnight, and I really wouldn't have known if I'd slept at a normal hour. I don't start my period with spotting of any sort, so that could be misleading.

Either way, yeah, bright new cycle for me. I did manually adjust ovulation date back to that 16th, which is what FF originally had for me (and what would match my two previous cycles). I can always move it back and forth if I want to look at my situation from another angle, but this way, FF isn't confused about my possibly-one-off cycle and it doesn't pop warnings and disclaimers all over the place. We'll see. 

I migth get PreSeed for this cycle. And I suppose some voodoo magic, too.


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> I am so sorry the the witch got you Jaz.
> 
> Annie - I hope your gut feeling is right.
> 
> Bunda - How'd the interview go? It was yesterday right?
> 
> On a me note: Still having constant cramps. Cant trust the temps much since I am still sick. Longest cold ever... 5 days now. :sad:
> Almost tested this morning before stopping myself since I am at 27 days. If I can wait a day or 2 more, I can save the $1 we spent on another test...
> Wanna go home and go back to bed. Ever notice you can never really tell who got you sick. If you did, would you go cough on em to give it back?

Nah, they'd still have the antibodies. I'd utilize a guilt trip, if possible, for special treatment :haha: So the witch has gotten a couple of us - and since I feel SO out, I'm giving extra hope to you for a bfp, with all this cramping and a cold! 

*Jaza*, enjoy your :wine: and relaxed rules, since the nasty :witch: showed up. If I get a symptom or something later at night, either at or past my usual bedtime, I'd put it down for the next day, too.


----------



## Jazavac

It was normal red flow, but past midnight, around/past my bedtime. So it was in fact today. 

No wine for me, I don't drink anymore. So the period won't change much, now I'm just waiting for something else. :haha:


----------



## NellieRae

Have you ladies ever looked at tww.com's section called "What No One Told You About TTC?" 

My favorites at the moment are:

-That your sex life would start to resemble a science experiment.

-That living your life in 2 week increments would be the norm, feeling like you wish your life away in 2 week increments.

-That I could spend so much time and money on figuring out what my body is doing (or not doing).

-That I would know more about the female reproductive system and menstrual cycle than most of the doctors I go to.

https://www.twoweekwait.com/what-no-one-told-you

It helps me to read every now & then, esp when AF rears her ugly head - or I know she's about to.


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry the the witch got you Jaz.
> 
> Annie - I hope your gut feeling is right.
> 
> Bunda - How'd the interview go? It was yesterday right?
> 
> On a me note: Still having constant cramps. Cant trust the temps much since I am still sick. Longest cold ever... 5 days now. :sad:
> Almost tested this morning before stopping myself since I am at 27 days. If I can wait a day or 2 more, I can save the $1 we spent on another test...
> Wanna go home and go back to bed. Ever notice you can never really tell who got you sick. If you did, would you go cough on em to give it back?
> 
> Nah, they'd still have the antibodies. I'd utilize a guilt trip, if possible, for special treatment :haha: So the witch has gotten a couple of us - and since I feel SO out, I'm giving extra hope to you for a bfp, with all this cramping and a cold!
> 
> *Jaza*, enjoy your :wine: and relaxed rules, since the nasty :witch: showed up. If I get a symptom or something later at night, either at or past my usual bedtime, I'd put it down for the next day, too.Click to expand...

LOL - I will just keep them in mind the next time I catch something from another person. Then plot to get them sick. Then again... that would require tracking and that's just more stress so I will just forgive them. :coffee:
No witch yet but plenty of cramps that almost feel like constipation cramping. (sorry for the TMI) Not having that problem so I dunno. I had a sudden panic moment thinking what if it worked this fast. An old part of me said "what the hell are you doing?! Have u lost your mind?!" I think I am ok now till I try to sleep again tonight. I don't like this final 3 day wait. I am gonna go back to nail biting.
I love the website btw. very funny and painfully true.


----------



## Jazavac

Haha, awesome website!

DHime, fingers crossed for you! (And everyone else.)

Considering the situation, my legs are crossed at the moment as well. :rofl:


----------



## flangel813

Well I have no idea where O is this month or if it happened. So far nothing on CBFM which is odd, keep getting Low on the test every morning. Not temping this month but may have to for the next few days so I have some kind of clue. Had EWCM the last 3 days but nothing today. I took my last OPK test yesterday and had a + so we'll see what happens. Maybe this will be better for me to keep from symptom spotting and testing early.

Will :sex: tonight just to keep my days covered but I am not going to stress out about it...will breathe relax and smell the roses, until :witch: comes.


----------



## lizzywiz

Jazavac said:


> Considering the situation, my legs are crossed at the moment as well. :rofl:

Sometimes the 'thanks' click doesn't cut it. We really just need an LOL button I can press every time I read your posts; you crack me up!


----------



## Jazavac

Omg, LOL button would ROCK.


----------



## DHime

Totally
lol button


----------



## DHime

Ok. so I got home and the DH is still at work. I got in the bathroom and the HPT is staring at me. I was unable to resist. There was a very very very faint line. So now I am like.... oh I should have waited till morning... Now I really wont sleep well to night.
Are my eyes playing tricks on me or what?
gonna send a pic..... gimme a few min....


----------



## Jazavac

Aaaaaaaaa!

Hurry up with the pic! And go get more tests, just to be on the safe side. :grin:

C'mon!


----------



## DHime

I just took a pic with my phone. emailed it to myself. so I waiting to get the email.....
This is killing me.
The DH is still at work and has no idea


----------



## DHime

it wont let me attach it???
its so blurry
wahhhh


----------



## DHime

ok... click on my public profile. I was able to get it on there I think. It is so small...


----------



## DHime

tell me I am not just seeing things


----------



## Jazavac

Ok, looking for it. The picture first, then the plus.


----------



## Jazavac

Oooo, looks like it!!


----------



## DHime

Like I said... I am not sleeping tonight.
I could just jump thru my skin. 
What if it's just that I waited 10 min to look at it? Can that happen?


----------



## Jazavac

Here's the negative (picture, not the line):

https://i.imgur.com/qttMg.jpg


----------



## Jazavac

It could, but I think the evap line would be darker.

Run out and get another one? I'd totally do it, but that's because I am such a pessimist there's like... nothing that can make me believe into something good. Sometimes.

But yes, I can predict like no sleep on your end. But hey, if you don't, that's just gonna be a nice intro to your new life anyway. :grin:


----------



## DHime

why do i suddenly need a very strong drink?


----------



## DHime

wow. that's a very glowing blue line. 
Kinda stares at you mockingly.


----------



## DHime

gonna go get more tests


----------



## Jazavac

Yes, more tests!!

I'll go get PreSeed, while I'm shopping for groceries.

To each their own. :rofl:

(I'm just trying to get a kick out of my third failed cycle, is all!)


----------



## NellieRae

OMG, DhHime - that's a terrible blurry picture - but I can see another pink line!!! I am happy to be the optimist here! 

I can't wait til you have a darker line tomorrow so we can all properly congratulate you on what could be your first pregnancy. YAY! :headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee:

I kinda feel a little pressure to have a crazy :sex: fest like you did next cycle :haha:


----------



## 1babydreamer

DHime said:


> Ok. so I got home and the DH is still at work. I got in the bathroom and the HPT is staring at me. I was unable to resist. There was a very very very faint line. So now I am like.... oh I should have waited till morning... Now I really wont sleep well to night.
> Are my eyes playing tricks on me or what?
> gonna send a pic..... gimme a few min....

Oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!! How exciting!!! I tried to view your profile to see the pic but I couldn't but from what the other ladies are saying it looks like you've got some celebrating to do!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats hun!!


----------



## DHime

okay.... test number 2
showing a better line... IT WORKED
DH was so happy we had BD time to celebrate


----------



## DHime

https://<a href="https://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k598/ashanddd/?action=view&amp;current=pregotest003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k598/ashanddd/pregotest003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## DHime

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k598/ashanddd/pregotest003.jpg


----------



## 1babydreamer

I see it, I see it!!! Whoooooooohooooo!! :dance::headspin::wohoo::yipee::happydance:


----------



## lizzywiz

:yipee::yipee::yipee:Yay! Yay! Yay!:yipee::yipee::yipee:​


----------



## Jazavac

It is real! Congrats!


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats DHime that is great news :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Jazavac can you please help me with my chart?
This is my 1st month taking my temps as you know and also OPK's. Got my smiley face on cd14 and then on cd15 dh was working later and I even got up and went to toilet before remembering to take my temp, I had a rise then which today has dropped again. I took a cb digi last night and it was neg, I'm now worrying I didn't OV although I had pains over the last couple of days. Do you think I should forget the temps this month as I haven't been taking them rigidly and start again next cycle? :wacko:


----------



## Jazavac

I'd probably ditch the chart and just wait for the next cycle. Start temping on day 1 of your period and try do your best to get it done every day around the same time. Delete the one you have right now - FF might get confused.


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: dhime :yipee:

sooooo happy for you, congrats :flower:

x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks so much for your help Jazavac


----------



## bunda

:happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:
YAY for DHIME!! We have another one graduate. I loved that you had BD to celebrate :haha: I hope you have a brilliant time and I hope some other ladies here join the club


----------



## Coconuts

*DHime*! What a journey, 2 pages of is it isn't it....... What a rollercoaster but what a fabulous thing to wake up to!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! :yipee: :wohoo: You must be over the moon. We'll miss you over here, but we look forward to seeing you on lizzywizz's new thread when we all get ours. :bfp:


----------



## aleja

Oh wow, Congratulations DHime that is brilliant news. All the BDing worked!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

maybe September may be THE lucky month. Who is up next?:haha:


:dust:


----------



## DHime

Digi confirmed this morning.

Thanks ladies. You guys are so sweet and awesome. I only feel bad that you guys aren't getting the same news. I want to give everyone a bit of that luck.
2It's strange but I knew Sept was my month for some weird reason. Calling the doc to get a confirming apt.
I was hoping I had a couple more months of fun. I liked this part of the journey. DH is already listing all the things I can't do now. He took my coffee.
Oh - We actually cut down BD time to do this. Now he says we can go back to DB as much as he want. (oh boy)
I am also gonna stick around to see who else gets it next. 
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## flangel813

Congrats DHime!! How exciting!! :happydance::dance::happydance:

As for me I think I am flying blind this month, CBFM says Low again today and I have been too tired to BD the last couple of nights but hopefully we're covered from earlier this week. I guess I will count this month as a little break from obsessing over charts and temps. I wish I could crawl back into bed right now instead of going to work catch you ladies later!


----------



## Coconuts

Hey flangel, I'm tardi with egg production too. Oviously my little eggies are OPK shy. Got quite a good result with FMU this morning even though they say FMU's no good. Hoping OPK time this afternoon will finally show something. But who know. It could just as easily as it couldn't. 
Is the CBFM an electrical / digital OPK system with pee or is it a saliva thing?


----------



## aleja

Dhime thanks for thinking about us girls, I am sure a few more of us will be there with you by the end of this month.
Your DH is relentless!!! Where does he get all that energy?? i don't remember my Dh being so frisky when he was 25 :haha:

Coconuts, I thought the CBFM is a POAS thing but I am not sure exactly. It's funny how OPks can be a source of stress rather than making life easier. I am still paranoid that I haven't even OVed yet despite my earlier report. 
I have a wicked pain near my left hip and I noticed a bit of slippery CM today and I am supposed to be CD4....oh gosh I am symptom spotting......:dohh:


----------



## anniepie

Congrats Dhime! Wonderful news!!

I've been procratinating about all these charting/testing etc stuff which is supposed to make our lives easier, whereas in reality it's possibly making us stress more... I chart (temp and check CM only). I've so far I've managed to avoid OPKs, even though I love to POAS! I figure I want to give it a go a few months without...and not sure they'll tell me a heap more than CM will anyway...

Anway, I was thinking, my temps have been so great up until this cycle (first of TTC), it's been wonderful seeing when I O, when AF is about to come, and knowing how long my LP is so I know when to expect her. BUT this month I've been stressing about the lack of significant temp rises, the erratic nature of the chart, and had me stressing that I was anovulatory this cycle...I dunno. And I thought, perhaps I should ditch the temps so that I don't stress any more....what will be will be...

Then I thought some more...If I hadn't been temping, I would have been doing HPTs since over a week ago, when I'm not due to test until this coming Sunday earliest- 11dpo, when AF would be due, which I know is still fairly early.

If I'd not been temping, I'd be stressing over why AF hadn't arrived, yet I still was getting BFNs. I'd start to think there was something wrong with me...

So I figure I'm better stressing through temping, cos at least I feel a touch more in control...and this month I am expecting my cycle to last 37-39 days, and so far I've not wasted any money on BFN HPTs...

I'm sticking with it...!


----------



## aleja

anniepie, your rationale makes sense, at least temping or OPK's or whatever devices we use helps us gain a sense of control during a crazy-stressful time in our lives. It will feel good to finally give up all the gimmicks when we get our BFP's. (however I am sure they will be replaced by other gimmicks and devices during pregnancy!!)


----------



## Coconuts

I agree Annie, the temping and OPKs are really pi$$ing me off! 
Actually the temping has quite a hit a stride, it's become habit now and this months chart has been a real boost so the temping I actually like. I can know when I ov'd and I know now for example to keep trying and trust the -OPKs. Actually temping I like. It helps me keep orientated.
OPKs on the other hand they are so stressful because I'm always looking at the clock thinking about when did I pee last, if I pee now will it be concentrated enough, how much longer can I hold it, what if I go out, what if I miss the surge blah blah blah and up to now, the additional stress of seeing all these negative strips just drives home the fact that I'm stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil waiting to O. Gagh, I hate these longer cycle :headspin:
I think I've got about 14 left, when they're gone, that's it. No more OPK madness. The end. Let's hope big fat eggy hatches before they finish though so I can see 1 +OPK before my BFP at the end of the month (PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA)
:dust:


----------



## NellieRae

I agree, *Coconuts*, I use OPK's only as a back-up to corroborate other signals if I can. But I've learned that an LH surge can be such an elusive thing. If I don't test twice a day, I might miss mine, so there's only a matter of hours possibly to get the positive. I focus on cm & temps. 

Looks like your egg is going to pop out at any minute, btw!


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks Nellie, I've been saying the same thing for about 6 days........ :coffee:


----------



## NellieRae

Hang in there - at least now your cervix is in the game :)


----------



## Jazavac

I hate all this charting and temping, but I don't really have an alternative, unless I wish to move back to Croatia. Which I don't. 

I mean, I could give up, it's not like someone is pointing a gun at me, or anything, but I shouldn't, because there's a huge chance that every single of my _missed_ eggs is in fact the last one. Or close to being the last one.

So I have to keep dealing with it all. I do hope that the doctor will have some timeframe for us on Wednesday - either like giving us another XY months for this homemade kind of stuff, banning us from IVF, giving us some percentages for IVF... like, really whatever.

And then we'll need to figure out what we actually want done. I don't want to go childless through the rest of my life, but maybe we'll have to. What I don't want even more is 10+ years of _I'm working on it_, because wasted life doesn't really get you anywhere.

So overall, I expect to be the last one standing here, for sure.


----------



## Coconuts

oh Jaza :hugs: What can I say. I know each passing month things look bleaker but while there are still eggs, keep trying, and in the mean time, like you said, find out what other options you and DH have in front of you. have you guys talked about adoption? How do you feel about it? It could be a really wonderful thing.........


----------



## Jazavac

We'll keep trying for sure, I mean, there's really no reason to quit the natural ways... unless we're thinking about celibate of some sort, which we are not. :haha:

Adoption is a possible... possibility. I don't know yet. Embryo donation doesn't seem to be - it'd be the best way to go, but we don't care for it. I'll simplify it: I don't want to pay, go through all of the work and just be an incubator for someone else's baby, while nobody can even guarantee that the baby would be born in the first place.

By someone else's baby, I don't talk about anything bad. Of course it could be and would be ours, but it'd be the same way as adopting, while through adoption you actually really do get a child.

(Low reponders, which is what I might end up being once all my tests are done, usually are advised to go with egg edoption. In our case, we'd have to go with a whole embryo, since it'd be ridiculous to get an egg and then still risk the genetic problems we might get through my husband's sperm.)


----------



## NellieRae

*Jaza*, you are protectively pessimistic - which is ok for now. But none of us can know what the future holds. You could be announcing a bfp in a few weeks! If you've charted & watched long enough to know your body & what happens when you ovulate, you don't need to keep doing something that stresses you out. If you're not there yet, hopefully you don't have far to go. Nothing you do here or on ff will change what your eggs do or don't do each month. :hugs:

Everyone has their own story like this - One of my best girlfriends I've known since the 2nd grade has always wanted to be a mom & wife. She grew up in a big, loving family and wanted one of her own. She wanted 7 kids and had their names all picked out. She even went to a Christian college. _I_ never thought I wanted to get married. But now, in our 30's, she is the only one left in our group who is single - and doesn't even have a promising relationship at the moment. We all thought she'd have a houseful of kids by now....the total opposite of what we all expected! 

I have always felt very open to adoption (so I secretly fear that God will "take advantage" of my openness and not give me any biological children so I must rescue an orphan. Dumb, huh? At the least, its irrational :haha: )


----------



## Jazavac

I have a completely different viewpoint, when it comes to adoptions. It comes, actually, from some friendships I have with people who have adopted. Nobody, or so they claim, does it because they feel like they're rescuing an orphran or doing a good deed. They do it because they simply _want_ and/or _need_ a child and they just can't seem to get one some other way (more or less natural, usually). And I kind of understand, now that a real, absolutely realistic threat exists that might actually leave us without a biological child. If I get one through adoption, I'll get it because I want one and couldn't have one any other way. I don't think I'd go for a second through adoption, but of course I can't tell right now, and from this point in life.

As far as charting goes, nothing I do really won't change the situation, as the whole deal with low reserves is - simply bad. It's not a messed up hormone you can fix with a better diet or a magical pill. It's one of those that just have their own flow of life. Or, well, death, in this case. When it starts declining, it just goes straight down. Sometimes slow(ish), sometimes really fast. So basically, the deal with charting and OPKs is what makes us kind of have some idea of when to try to take advantage of diminishing ovarian reserves. It's not really doing any magic, just preventing us from stumbling in the dark.


----------



## Jazavac

Oops, I hit the send button too soon.

I don't really consider myself pessimistic. I'm just not the type of person who relies on _Oh, it's gonna be okay_ kind of things and _We're all meant to be mothers, so your time is about to come; it sure will..._. Nah. We're not all meant to be parents and quite a few people don't get to see _their time_.

I'm not saying that I'm one of those. It's actually something nobody can predict for me.

I just know I could be them and that my chances really are higher than the next person's.

At the same time, I really wouldn't mind being pleasantly surprised to see my plus.


----------



## NellieRae

You are right - not everyone's time will come. I guess I confused your realism with pessimism. :blush: Its hard to prepare yourself for an outcome you can't predict - whichever side of motherhood that puts you on. 

I guess I'm different, then. I don't know anyone well enough who has adopted recently to have personal experience with it, but I can still see myself adopting a 3rd or 4th after having a couple of my own with dh. There are so many kids that will never live up to their potential and turn into loving people because they never had a family.....maybe its because there is adoption in my family, though. My grandparents couldn't have children and so adopted my dad and my aunt. Back then, it was so different. The adoption agency called my grandmother to tell them they had a baby available and asked if they wanted to come and look at it to "see if it was something they might like!" :rofl: She was 24 and had been married 3 years!


----------



## Jazavac

Haha.. something that they might like.

I don't even know how hard or complicated it is in the US. I've not looked into it yet.

My great grandma was adopted. But I never got to hear the whole story, if she even knew it herself. Back at the beginning of the 1900s, who knows. They might've just found her lying at the front door of some church...


----------



## NellieRae

That could be true. How different things were! I wonder if there are records of it you could find?

My grandmother laughed when telling the story, saying she couldn't imagine looking at a baby and thinking it wasn't pretty enough or good enough somehow. :laugh2:


----------



## flangel813

Coconuts said:


> Hey flangel, I'm tardi with egg production too. Oviously my little eggies are OPK shy. Got quite a good result with FMU this morning even though they say FMU's no good. Hoping OPK time this afternoon will finally show something. But who know. It could just as easily as it couldn't.
> Is the CBFM an electrical / digital OPK system with pee or is it a saliva thing?

It's a digital OPK but it tracks two hormones so it give you High Fertility days followed by Peak days (Peak would be when the regular OPKs would give you a positive). I like it because it is used with FMU and it gives me an earlier warning of O day.


----------



## flangel813

I guess for me temping has been stressful because I find myself doing way to many chart comparisons and reading into every temp drop or change. My cycles are fairly regular and usually only off by a day or two. I think it will actually keep me from testing until the day I know AF is due. I know my train of thought at the moment is not the same as everyone but I have a good idea now of when O date is and how long my cycle is. I just feel like I need to destress and take a month or two to be a little lackadaisical.


----------



## Jazavac

That's kind of where I'm hoping to get myself, flangel. After the years on the pill and all, I just don't feel confident enough to say I know when I ovulate or how my cycle should be. Even moreso because before the pill, I had longer (but ovulatory) cycles, while now they seem to be a lot more 'normal'. They also say it takes a while after you get off birth control for your body to reach the balance again... blablabla. 

So for now, I chart.


----------



## flangel813

It's funny, I went off the pill 9-2009 and my cycles were really really regular for the first year...they only started varying by a day here day there in the last year or so. My body just doesn't understand how this is supposed to work :laugh2:


----------



## valentine77

Wow - busy thread today! 

DHime - congratulations, that's fantastic news I'm so pleased for you and best wishes for h&h 9 months! :happydance::dance::headspin:

Let's hope we can generate more of those :bfp: here soon :dust:

Well I have real mixed emotions today.... My sister has announced she's pg and I'm absolutely thrilled for her but also wondering why not me? Then I think well she is younger than me but has been TTC 6 months longer so that gives me a bit of hope that it may happen for me sometime..... And of course my mum is over the moon as it'll be her first grandchild but now the family are saying to me "oh you'll be next" and I keep thinking yeah if only it was that bloody easy!

Grrr - sorry, just felt I had to share as I know you've probably all felt the same at one time or another :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Valentine, perfectly understandable emotions :hugs: I bet you were hoping your LO was going to be the first grandchild, even by just a month. I would have been. I can imagine you must feel like the wind has been taken out of your sails a bit. Your time will come hun, you'll be right behind her. :flower:


----------



## NellieRae

:hugs2: Sorry about the good/depressing news, Valentine. Hopefully, though, you two can be pregnant together. FX for the next cycle. 

On the bright side, there are benefits to having the family & your sister go through it all first, if it doesn't work out that way. :flower:


----------



## valentine77

Thanks Coconuts & Nellie - you have pretty much summed up all of my thoughts there :-o I'm swinging between thinking that it's not fair *proper teenage style* and thinking that everything happens for a reason (which I strongly believe it does), and that it's just not my time yet.... 

I don't think my OH really knows what to say to me either, I think he's scared of saying the wrong thing and upsetting me, even though I'm so happy for her!


----------



## Jazavac

valentine, hang in there! What you're going through right now, emotionally, is just so normal. :hugs:


----------



## aleja

*valentine* - my heart dropped when i read your thread about your sister because i can imagine how confusing these feelings are: when my sis-in law announced her pg last year i was so happy for my brother and SIL but i actually shed a few tears in private. i always thought i would have children before my brother but it wasn't to be. It wasn't envy or anything but just a bit of a loss for me. 
It will be a happy and exciting time for your family too- a new baby in the family is amazing (my little nephew has filled my heart with love and joy).

*jaza*- i can understand why you think you will be the last one standing on the thread - i think we all feel like this - i know I do. I want to believe that it will happen for me but i guess it may not and i have to be prepared for this. I am a bit of realist too but its almost like a protective mechanism for me - so i won't break down at the end of each cycle:nope:

Paranoia Update
Despite the pros/cons of temping - today i really wish i was temping with the rest of you. I am completely confused about my cycle. Any ideas welcome and really appreciated??

I am CD21. My last +OPK was CD15 and at the time i had the watery/slippery CM. I 'felt' fertile (probably in my head) and we BDed like crazy.

CM all dried up for a few days until yesterday - now back to watery/slippery but -OPK's. Has anyone else had something similar?? I guess my main concern is that I haven't even OVed yet...maybe we need another round of BDing :wacko:

Sorry for high-jacking the thread with my CM confusion :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

Morning Aleja (maybe it's the evening is Oz?) I think you may have geared up to O then for one reason or another, didn't? So now your body is trying again. Maybe you'll get another +OPK later today or tomorrow? If you were temping like you wish you were you could confirm it with the rise or not but since you're not, take your temp in the morning and compare it to temps from past cycles, is it in the pre or post O range? That's the best I think you can do. Other than that, sit tight, and enjoy No-Man's-Land with me. (waiting to O phase :coffee:)


----------



## bunda

aleja said:


> *valentine*
> I am CD21. My last +OPK was CD15 and at the time i had the watery/slippery CM. I 'felt' fertile (probably in my head) and we BDed like crazy.
> 
> CM all dried up for a few days until yesterday - now back to watery/slippery but -OPK's. Has anyone else had something similar?? I guess my main concern is that I haven't even OVed yet...maybe we need another round of BDing :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for high-jacking the thread with my CM confusion :flower:

 Aleja - Remember that your CM is affected by oestrogen, whereas the OPK are picking up Luteinising Hormone, so they're each signs of a different hormone. Ovulation needs both.

If you're getting a -OPK, then you're not in a LH surge, but your oestrogen may rise (just because. Our bodies can do that, a random oestrogen surge) which is bringing back fertile-quality CM. It's in these ambiguous situations where charting really comes into its own.

Scenario I: your oestrogen levels rose (proven by the CM) around CD15 but not to levels high enough for egg release, so now, CD21, it's trying again (and LH will catch up and you'd get a +OPK or maybe just miss it if it's very short surge). 

Scenario II: your oestrogen levels rose, your LH spiked and you released an egg on CD15. Temps rose, you're some days past ov and now it's just a random oestrogen rise that's causing fertile CM to make an appearance, but the egg is already released and there is no need for luteinising hormone that would set off an OPK. 

If you temped, you would better be able to pin down whether you have ovulated already or whether you still will, by the temp shift (although even these are not always very clear). 



In other news:
My interview yesterday went pretty well. I wasn't nervous until 20 minutes beforehand but I think I did ok. The job sounds pretty hard and I'm not sure I can manage it, but it's only at trainee level, so I'd not be letting people down if I really AM not up to snuff (the job requires a lot of writing and I do get writer's block and crippling failures in confidence in my written work at times). It's going to be interesting though (new jobs always are) and it will surely be nice to have a paycheck going into my bank account again. Also, biggest bonus is, if I am offered the job, I can commute to work by riding my bike along the seafront. Tailwinds into work.


----------



## anniepie

Aleja-I read in TCOYF recently you can have cm which appears to be fertile quality before AF is due...and have also read a lot of women who have experienced this before a BFP... I'll garden try to remember to look it up in tcoyf tonight when I'm home. I think they say if you're not temping you can't guarantee you've not Od so you should continue to BD...


----------



## Coconuts

Sounds like a good interview and a great job Bunda Fxd for you.
I've just posted on another thread and in my journal about a similar thing to Aleja and your comments to her helped me a lot. So thanks. :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Btw-ignore the word 'garden' in my posy-Im on my phone and it has a tenancy not only to do wrong predictive texting buy also add random extra words...?!?!

I'll def look up more about ewcm later and get back to you.

Coco- I do remember it said patches of ewcm before O could mean estrogen dominance...doesn't mean theres an issue with the progesterone after tho, so don't worry...again, answer is to keep on BDing. this is exactly what I get most cycles...


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> *valentine* - my heart dropped when i read your thread about your sister because i can imagine how confusing these feelings are: when my sis-in law announced her pg last year i was so happy for my brother and SIL but i actually shed a few tears in private. i always thought i would have children before my brother but it wasn't to be. It wasn't envy or anything but just a bit of a loss for me.
> It will be a happy and exciting time for your family too- a new baby in the family is amazing (my little nephew has filled my heart with love and joy).
> 
> *jaza*- i can understand why you think you will be the last one standing on the thread - i think we all feel like this - i know I do. I want to believe that it will happen for me but i guess it may not and i have to be prepared for this. I am a bit of realist too but its almost like a protective mechanism for me - so i won't break down at the end of each cycle:nope:
> 
> Paranoia Update
> Despite the pros/cons of temping - today i really wish i was temping with the rest of you. I am completely confused about my cycle. Any ideas welcome and really appreciated??
> 
> I am CD21. My last +OPK was CD15 and at the time i had the watery/slippery CM. I 'felt' fertile (probably in my head) and we BDed like crazy.
> 
> CM all dried up for a few days until yesterday - now back to watery/slippery but -OPK's. Has anyone else had something similar?? I guess my main concern is that I haven't even OVed yet...maybe we need another round of BDing :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for high-jacking the thread with my CM confusion :flower:

we all do it sometimes


----------



## DHime

bunda said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> *valentine*
> I am CD21. My last +OPK was CD15 and at the time i had the watery/slippery CM. I 'felt' fertile (probably in my head) and we BDed like crazy.
> 
> CM all dried up for a few days until yesterday - now back to watery/slippery but -OPK's. Has anyone else had something similar?? I guess my main concern is that I haven't even OVed yet...maybe we need another round of BDing :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for high-jacking the thread with my CM confusion :flower:
> 
> Aleja - Remember that your CM is affected by oestrogen, whereas the OPK are picking up Luteinising Hormone, so they're each signs of a different hormone. Ovulation needs both.
> 
> If you're getting a -OPK, then you're not in a LH surge, but your oestrogen may rise (just because. Our bodies can do that, a random oestrogen surge) which is bringing back fertile-quality CM. It's in these ambiguous situations where charting really comes into its own.
> 
> Scenario I: your oestrogen levels rose (proven by the CM) around CD15 but not to levels high enough for egg release, so now, CD21, it's trying again (and LH will catch up and you'd get a +OPK or maybe just miss it if it's very short surge).
> 
> Scenario II: your oestrogen levels rose, your LH spiked and you released an egg on CD15. Temps rose, you're some days past ov and now it's just a random oestrogen rise that's causing fertile CM to make an appearance, but the egg is already released and there is no need for luteinising hormone that would set off an OPK.
> 
> If you temped, you would better be able to pin down whether you have ovulated already or whether you still will, by the temp shift (although even these are not always very clear).
> 
> 
> 
> In other news:
> My interview yesterday went pretty well. I wasn't nervous until 20 minutes beforehand but I think I did ok. The job sounds pretty hard and I'm not sure I can manage it, but it's only at trainee level, so I'd not be letting people down if I really AM not up to snuff (the job requires a lot of writing and I do get writer's block and crippling failures in confidence in my written work at times). It's going to be interesting though (new jobs always are) and it will surely be nice to have a paycheck going into my bank account again. Also, biggest bonus is, if I am offered the job, I can commute to work by riding my bike along the seafront. Tailwinds into work.Click to expand...

crossing fingers for you


----------



## NellieRae

bunda said:


> In other news:
> My interview yesterday went pretty well. I wasn't nervous until 20 minutes beforehand but I think I did ok. The job sounds pretty hard and I'm not sure I can manage it, but it's only at trainee level, so I'd not be letting people down if I really AM not up to snuff (the job requires a lot of writing and I do get writer's block and crippling failures in confidence in my written work at times). It's going to be interesting though (new jobs always are) and it will surely be nice to have a paycheck going into my bank account again. Also, biggest bonus is, if I am offered the job, I can commute to work by riding my bike along the seafront. Tailwinds into work.

Oh, riding a bike along the seafront everyday to work sounds wonderful! FX for you! Its hard to have confidence in yourself if its something you've never quite tried before - but its a wonderful surprise when you find yourself succeeding. I hope you do! :flower:

*Coconuts*, FX for you too, that you see a nice temp jump tomorrow am!


----------



## Jazavac

Bunda, fingers crossed for the job! (And I can cross my legs for you, too. :grin:) Sounds like a great job to me. What is it? And omggggg biking. I want to be able to do that. Technically, I can, but I live up on a huge hill and despite my constant biking, I pretty much really have to push the bike up the majority of that road. Pretty much nobody bikes up. So I just don't bike to work. Once I'm done with the hill, there's like a couple blocks to work. And the weather in Minnesota.... ehh, that's sometimes way too unpredictable. My work dress code wouldn't always work with the bike either.

Does this say I shouldn't (and don't) bike to work? :haha:

Nothing else new on our end. Just waiting it out. (First the period, then the doctor appointment on Wednesday. I'm about to go put in a request for an unpaid day off. :scared: I'm fairly sure they'll deny it, due to business needs and then I'll have to go anyway, after a nice little lecture on the importance and priorities and whatnot. :rolleyes:)


----------



## flangel813

So I missed a call from the doctor's office. I am guessing they have my HSG results. Not sure if this call is to give me the results which I already know or to tell me what the next steps are. I wish had caught the call, now I have to wait for them to call me back again :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

Crossed fingers for you, too, flangel!

I know what it feels like. Missed calls from the hospital usually make me enraged!


----------



## Coconuts

Hope they call back soon Flangel!


----------



## Jazavac

I wish someone would fast forward two things right now. :haha:

1. My work day. It's just going way too slow. 
2. My period. It's boring and annoying!

Thank you, whoever can do it for me. :giggle:


----------



## inpghttc

My workday is also extremely slow...and the worst part is I work tomorrow!! YUCK!


----------



## Jazavac

inpghttc said:


> My workday is also extremely slow...and the worst part is I work tomorrow!! YUCK!

Ooof, working on a Saturday.


----------



## wookie130

Jazavac, I'm from Iowa, and can empathize with your Minnesota weather. 

Bunda-best of luck with the job!!!

I'm liking this thread. I know I'm a late-comer, but the vibe in here is great. I feel like us thirty-somethings are on the same wave-length if you know what I mean! :)


----------



## Coconuts

We sure are Wookie.
I should be working tomorrow inpghtcc but there's a wedding so the lesson's cancelled :yipee: hoping to have a lie in with hubby and some TTC :sex: in the morning. :)


----------



## Jazavac

Morning sex is almost like a punishment to me. :lol:


----------



## aleja

Nooooooo morning BD's are great:thumbup: I like a bit of morning glory:haha:

having said that there hasn't been any action for me this morning as my favourite football team crashed out of the finals last night. i have been so depressed its ridiculous.

thanks so much for your advice ladies, you girls are amazing:kiss:
Wookie - totally on the same wavelength


----------



## flangel813

well turns out the call was just about the HSG results which I already knew. I don't really know what I was expecting.


----------



## Jazavac

Well, news that are not bad... are always good.

I am so smart today.



(Friday nights are horrible here. To me, at least. Nothing to do. Bah!)


----------



## aleja

bunda said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> *valentine*
> I am CD21. My last +OPK was CD15 and at the time i had the watery/slippery CM. I 'felt' fertile (probably in my head) and we BDed like crazy.
> 
> CM all dried up for a few days until yesterday - now back to watery/slippery but -OPK's. Has anyone else had something similar?? I guess my main concern is that I haven't even OVed yet...maybe we need another round of BDing :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for high-jacking the thread with my CM confusion :flower:
> 
> Aleja - Remember that your CM is affected by oestrogen, whereas the OPK are picking up Luteinising Hormone, so they're each signs of a different hormone. Ovulation needs both.
> 
> If you're getting a -OPK, then you're not in a LH surge, but your oestrogen may rise (just because. Our bodies can do that, a random oestrogen surge) which is bringing back fertile-quality CM. It's in these ambiguous situations where charting really comes into its own.
> 
> Scenario I: your oestrogen levels rose (proven by the CM) around CD15 but not to levels high enough for egg release, so now, CD21, it's trying again (and LH will catch up and you'd get a +OPK or maybe just miss it if it's very short surge).
> 
> Scenario II: your oestrogen levels rose, your LH spiked and you released an egg on CD15. Temps rose, you're some days past ov and now it's just a random oestrogen rise that's causing fertile CM to make an appearance, but the egg is already released and there is no need for luteinising hormone that would set off an OPK.
> 
> If you temped, you would better be able to pin down whether you have ovulated already or whether you still will, by the temp shift (although even these are not always very clear).
> 
> 
> 
> In other news:
> My interview yesterday went pretty well. I wasn't nervous until 20 minutes beforehand but I think I did ok. The job sounds pretty hard and I'm not sure I can manage it, but it's only at trainee level, so I'd not be letting people down if I really AM not up to snuff (the job requires a lot of writing and I do get writer's block and crippling failures in confidence in my written work at times). It's going to be interesting though (new jobs always are) and it will surely be nice to have a paycheck going into my bank account again. Also, biggest bonus is, if I am offered the job, I can commute to work by riding my bike along the seafront. Tailwinds into work.Click to expand...

thanks bunda, i really hope it's scenario 2 to be honest because there wasn't been too much BD action lately. i think we are both exhausted from the 'window' last week. plus my DH is very sad at the moment as he had to put down his family dog today:cry: poor doggy was very sick with cancer and got worse over the last few days. I can hardly expect DH to stop everything and do some more bedroom rollin

On another note, the job you applied for sounds great. Riding to work on the sea front sounds incredible. Can you imagine how relaxing it will be...it will do wonders for your wellbeing. Starting a new job is always nerve-wrecking but exciting at the same time. I am sure you have enough skill and talent to do well if you get it:flower:


----------



## Lisa40

So sorry to hear about your oh dog alega :hugs:

and best of luck with the job bunda :thumbup: I also have to work today booooo, sometimes I have to work Sundays too :shock:

it's a good thing I like my job though :rofl:

hope everyone is doing good, hope to hear some more good news from you all soon :yipee:
x


----------



## bunda

aaaw, poor dog, Aleja. But I'm sure it was for the best, rather than prolonging the suffering. The important thing is what a good life the dog had and how much people loved that tail-wagger. 

I haven't heard yet about how my interview went, yet. I'd quite like the opportunity to try this, but I'm not going to be demoralised if I don't get it. I'd say that's about the perfect position to be in when applying for a job. 
Nothing else much is going on chez bunda except OH has been put on medication that has libido-affecting side effects. He's been on it about a month and now says I should give him about two weeks' BD notice for when I'm ovulating (he was being only semi-serious) which is NOT news I want to hear. I think I need to re-explain the whole fertile window thing to him, and about not being able to exactly pinpoint ovulation until after it's happened and needing to make the most of any fertile CM whenever it shows up - without notice. I'm not expecting any BD-athons and I'll go easy on him until it gets important. *sigh*. Why does it always seem like it's the female who has to orchestrate/coordinate/plan everything? 

DHime - any of that libido-enhancing testosterone your DH was prescribed left? I'll be slipping into his breakfast cereal


----------



## valentine77

Aleja - so sorry to hear about OH's dog, it's heartbreaking to lose them but at least there's no more suffering. We lost ours earlier this year and it still upsets me sometimes. 

Bunda - fx that you get offered the job.

Jazavac - I too am bored at this stage of the cycle! The endless waiting........


----------



## Coconuts

*Valentine*, *Bunda*, have I got a plan for you. Look in my sig at the link to my Cycle Phase Breakdown. I absolutely HATE being at the start of the cycle and Nevernormal suggested I break it up. I went mad with the idea and divided my cycle into 5 day phases which flew by, until the last 4 days when I was just waiting to O and going slightly insane.

Did you pick on the past tense there. It looks like little eggy may just have made her appearance.
Temps rose today from 36.44 to 36.68 and compared to my chart that's a considerable rise. I'm hoping that today is 1DPO. Finally. :yipee: We had some lovely morning BD as I said to 'seal the deal'. Here's hoping for another big rise tomorrow.

Yesterday midday I gave up on the OPKs. Flew round the house, cleared them out and put them in the cellar. Next day, O. (Fxd) Typical!!!

:yipee:

*Aleja*, sorry about the old furry friend. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Jazavac said:


> Morning sex is almost like a punishment to me. :lol:

I prefer a little "afternoon delight" over morning sex. \\:D/

I need my beauty :sleep:. I like to remember what just happened to me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Coconuts

Ohhhhhh Wookie, afternoon delight is for me the number one slot. I'm like you, I go to bed to sleep, if DH gets frisky after lights out it's takes quite a lot to get me in the BD mood and out of the :sleep: mood. I love my sleep.
AM funtime is great on a day off or with a lazy lie in but usually in the morning me and DH are hungry hippos and breakfast always comes first.
DH has been really funny this cycle with BDing, I usually update my chart and tell DH if BDing is scheduled for the day. The other day he told me he was going for a shower so if I want to collect the goods I was to meet him in the bedroom after his shower and before he goes out. It's been kind of sheduled but both of quite like it that way, we make space and time for it in our day and enjoy it. Let's hope we did it enough and in the right places.


----------



## NellieRae

bunda said:


> I'm not expecting any BD-athons and I'll go easy on him until it gets important. *sigh*. Why does it always seem like it's the female who has to orchestrate/coordinate/plan everything?

:rofl: You're right. It seems most men have a couple things in common. 

1.The female reproductive system baffles them almost as much as the actual female sometimes. 
2. Until proven otherwise, they think they have super sperm and all it will take is a really good *deposit* to get you pregnant. 

FX, though, that he can get off meds in time for the egg. 

*Coconuts* - totally agree with after lights out, good luck with me! Love afternoon & morning though :laugh2: Yay for O!!


----------



## Jazavac

aleja, I'm so sorry for the doggy. 


As far as organization goes, yup, most of our stuff is on me, too. I guess men just can't figure it out or care for it the same way!


----------



## DHime

bunda said:


> aaaw, poor dog, Aleja. But I'm sure it was for the best, rather than prolonging the suffering. The important thing is what a good life the dog had and how much people loved that tail-wagger.
> 
> I haven't heard yet about how my interview went, yet. I'd quite like the opportunity to try this, but I'm not going to be demoralised if I don't get it. I'd say that's about the perfect position to be in when applying for a job.
> Nothing else much is going on chez bunda except OH has been put on medication that has libido-affecting side effects. He's been on it about a month and now says I should give him about two weeks' BD notice for when I'm ovulating (he was being only semi-serious) which is NOT news I want to hear. I think I need to re-explain the whole fertile window thing to him, and about not being able to exactly pinpoint ovulation until after it's happened and needing to make the most of any fertile CM whenever it shows up - without notice. I'm not expecting any BD-athons and I'll go easy on him until it gets important. *sigh*. Why does it always seem like it's the female who has to orchestrate/coordinate/plan everything?
> 
> DHime - any of that libido-enhancing testosterone your DH was prescribed left? I'll be slipping into his breakfast cereal

WOW.
Sounds like you have your hands full. I had and still have him on fertility blend for men (Amazon for around $12) and Tsomething (GNC) I can't remember the name but they will know what it is. (about $100) The fertility blend did the best.
It kept him healthy, gave him more energy, and produced alot more sperm. Maybe it will help you get the most from each BD moment. 
Let me know. DH has decided to stay on it. Should work really well once I get the libido kick I am expecting.

Still got the little jelly bean so far. Just giving me migraines and bloating at this point.
YOU LADIES HANGING IN THERE?


----------



## Jazavac

I just can't live anymore, that's how tired I am. No idea what's going on, as I'm otherwise feeling well (no signs of a cold/flu/anything creeping up). I just can't stay awake and I can't find the energy to do anything. I mean, I'm about to go biking because otherwise I'll just fall asleep and I don't really want it.

It's probably my iron level, again, but nobody here cares to refer me to a lab and I don't feel comfortable taking the prescription without getting tested first (when it goes down, it goes really downhill and the pills I take are about 35 times the amount of an over-the-counter type of iron supplement). 

I'd normally contribute that to a mysterious baby, but it'd be extremely weird to have one after one negative HPT and a menstrual bleed. Even though the latter confused me this month - rather heavy flow, but only three days?? Weird. Today I have it marked as light, but I might actually switch the entry to spotting, if it stays the way it's been most of the day so far. On top of that, my temp is rising?? Weird. (I did switch to the old thermometer, the same one from cycles 1 and 2, though.)

I'm tempted to pee on a stick, but how ridiculous would that be? :/


----------



## NellieRae

Its possible - we've heard the stories of women who had a period or two (sometimes more!) in the beginning of pregnancy. :wacko: But they are probably outliers - the internet just makes it easy to find stuff. 

It does sound very strange that your gp wouldn't do a blood test if you have a history of being anemic & having a prescription for it. The strangest thing is that your temp is going up. Your body might be fighting something, even without your feeling any other symptoms. Hmmmm.


----------



## Coconuts

:test: why not?


----------



## NellieRae

Well, the :witch: has arrived exactly on time. After 2nd month charting, I now know my suspicion was right - my luteal phase is 16 days. Better than too short, for sure.....but that's almost a 2.5 week wait!

Anyway, on to the Indulgence phase! :wine: :wine: :wine: :wohoo:


----------



## anniepie

Hope you pick up Jazavac. 

My mum actually had periods through a lot of her pregnancy with me...


----------



## anniepie

NellieRae, sorry she got you. As you say, better a long LP than short. Mines 10 days which should be fine... My FP is long tho, so have to wait ages to have productive BDing!! This months cycle is looking set to be 37-9 days depending on when I Od(it wasn't clear...)


----------



## Coconuts

So sorry Nellie. I'm with Annie with a 10day LP so I'm jelous of that 16 day wait! Also like annie I have to wait over 3 weeks to O so it's all swings and roundabouts and which ever way we looking at it, TTC is all about waiting and bonking. That's it.

So happy the phase naming is catching on. Wine phase HAD to be renamed to Indulgence to include; cake chocolate beer wine coffee sugary crap food etc........
Enjoy :wine:


----------



## Jazavac

Damn that period, Nellie, bah. 16 day luteal phase is pretty good, though. 

I am still beaten. I did bike around 19 miles today, but I felt the same yesterday, when I did nothing at all physical. The ride today actually made me feel better.

I guess I might try peeing on a stick. I have two sticks left. :lol:

As far as the test go, I don't even have a GP here in the US. Never needed one in these two years and some months I've lived here. But unlike many other people, I have my own reproductive endocrinologist! :rofl: 

I think I'm gonna go watch Twin Peaks, which probably means I'll fall asleep on the couch.


----------



## Jazavac

Done. And there was nothing.

Too bad a stick that tests your iron doesn't exist. :grin:


----------



## Lisa40

Sorry to hear about the :witch: Nellie, she got me too this morning :sad2:

I'm liking the indulgent phase though... Much better name than menses :rofl:

& sorry you are feeling so tired jaz :hugs:

x


----------



## Coconuts

*Lisa*, I'm sorry the witch got you! :grr: Onwards! Do you have a new plan for this cycle or more of the same? :hugs:

*Jaza*, it was worth a shot with the stick. I guess now your mind is at rest..... for now!

*AFM* temps came right back down again today. O day yesterday was a false alarm :hissy: and we're still in the waiting to O game. :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: 

:cry:


----------



## anniepie

I'm betting your temps will go up again coco- like I said in your journal...could be a fall back temp...

Sorry for AF Lisa...enjoy indulging, though!

Jaz- good plan to POAS- at least you can be sure, now :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Well my :oh: did his :spermy: sample on Friday so we should get those results back in a week, and I have an ultrasound booked for 23rd sept, so I should hopefully know before I ovulate if the :spermy: are ok & if I have any issues, so depending on those results it might be lots more :sex: or moving on to medical help.

Got my first consultation with a fertility specialist on 4th oct too which will be a couple of days after I ovulate if all is normal this month.

I am down but at least this cycle I feel like we might get some answers :thumbup:

really hope everyone else gets some good news :yipee:
xx


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
sorry to the girls that got the witchy, what is wrong with her...why won't she leave us alone this month?
At least enjoy the:drunk:

Coco- 'waiting and bonking' should become our motto (in addition to Fx, not legs!). This has been the story of my life this month. Maybe it should be 'waiting and bonking and waiting some more' because that is truer reflection for me. The CM mystery has all but 'dried up' this month (TMI!) so i think the egg has come and gone. Hope you get yours soon

Today i found out another old school friend is preggers...sigh...
She was NTNP, long irregular cycles, had a cold that didn't go away and was completely lethargic for weeks. Kept testing BFN for ages (and negative blood tests). However baby was just hiding as long behold she is having a :baby:
The doctor can't even pinpoint her due date due to lack of symptoms...
so the moral of the story is - ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE!!!:flower:


----------



## aleja

bunda said:


> aaaw, poor dog, Aleja. But I'm sure it was for the best, rather than prolonging the suffering. The important thing is what a good life the dog had and how much people loved that tail-wagger.
> 
> I haven't heard yet about how my interview went, yet. I'd quite like the opportunity to try this, but I'm not going to be demoralised if I don't get it. I'd say that's about the perfect position to be in when applying for a job.
> Nothing else much is going on chez bunda except OH has been put on medication that has libido-affecting side effects. He's been on it about a month and now says I should give him about two weeks' BD notice for when I'm ovulating (he was being only semi-serious) which is NOT news I want to hear. I think I need to re-explain the whole fertile window thing to him, and about not being able to exactly pinpoint ovulation until after it's happened and needing to make the most of any fertile CM whenever it shows up - without notice. I'm not expecting any BD-athons and I'll go easy on him until it gets important. *sigh*. Why does it always seem like it's the female who has to orchestrate/coordinate/plan everything?
> 
> DHime - any of that libido-enhancing testosterone your DH was prescribed left? I'll be slipping into his breakfast cereal

DH's dog was a beautiful black lab with a very placid temperament. He was probably in a lot of pain but as we all know, pets do not complain, they just want to make us happy. So sad to see him go but he had a good life and the last few hours we spent with him were lovely


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja, 'waiting and bonking' is right! :rofl:
I thought getting some more BD today after yesterday's eager egg celebrations might be asking too much from DH but he's offered it up this afternoon! Getting some good coverage everyother day style on the chart here so I'm impatient but happy I guess. Some of the girls talked me into thinking it's a fall back rise and will go shooting up tomorrow. If it doesn't, we know it wasn't. Unless I O today and it goes up anyway and in that case I'll be at a loss for testing. We'll see what FF says and I'll go with that. It's analyzed more charts than me so...... I hope you caught your egg. How's the chart looking?

Weren't there any more Saturday / Sunday testers?????????? :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

Nope, I think all of us possible-Sat-Sun are now out.

I slept 12 hours. And I feel like I could/should just go back to bed.

Something's not right with me!


----------



## valentine77

Coconuts - I'm loving the phase names!! The only problem is I'm still on indulgence phase where I should probably have moved on by now......... ;-) I now know from using OPK's last month for the first time that I o'd day 18 and therefore have a 10 day LP too, as my cycle is nearly always 28 days, will see what it looks like this month with OPK's again.........

Jazavac - hope you feel better soon........


----------



## Coconuts

Naughty *Valentine*! :wine: I had a small glass of bubbly last night with some students who came to give us a wedding present and I don't feel bad in the slightest. Don't worry about it. If I were you and O on CD 18 my cycle phase breakdown would be as follows;
CD1-5 Indulgence phase.
CD6-10 Detox phase (aka ween yourself off the wine and coffee etc....)
CD11-14 Let the OPK phase begin
CD15 - O. Fertile bonk fest phase.
1-5DPO - Chill out phase. Hard work done, enjoy having nothing to do, see, spot, look for etc.
6-10DPO - Crazy phase. Symptom Spot like mad.
That puts you nicely at the tail end of the detox phase where the odd drinky poo is still allowed. :winkwink:


Sat-Sun testers :cry: :hugs:

Shiny new cycles x


----------



## Jazavac

I might be slowly waking up! I guess I might've needed the 12 hours I got, but then felt really tired because I, in fact, overslept life there. :haha: Now I'm coming back to my senses. 

DH is staring at my lunch, complaining again because what I call chili con carne is not what they'd call chili con carne. :haha: I also baked some aubergine and mashed the insides with garlic and olive oil (mediterranean specialty from where one side of my family originally is) and oddly enough, he likes that. Now I'm trying to come up with a short distraction/recreation (either a bike ride or a shopping trip or something) before lunch, and then, after lunch... homework. Grrr.

I'm debating whether or not I need to order more sticks. I only have one single pink one left!! :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

I ordered more sticks just now. :lol:


----------



## Coconuts

lol I was think 'yeah, order more' then I read your update. 
Mashed aubergine with garlic sounds great, we add chopped onion and minced meat, mix it all up, but it back in the skins and grill it all in the over with a layer of cheese! It's really great. YUM!
What wrong with your chili con carne?


----------



## Lisa40

Haha I'm always ordering more sticks lol.

I also think I may have been a bit premature saying that the :witch: got me this morning. I had some bright red on the tissue when I wiped this morning and usually that's af starting... But I've had nothing since which has never happened before. I'm still pretty sure I'm out as it was a fair bit but still got that teeny tiny bit of hope....

I hate my body :rofl: :brat:

x


----------



## valentine77

FX crossed for you Lisa!


----------



## Coconuts

oooo Lisa, love the dissappearing AF trick! Let's hope she stays away.


Spoiler
:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## Lisa40

:rofl: coconuts... I'm like helllooooo... Whered'ya go??? :shrug: 
I'm pretty sure she'll be back with a vengence tomorrow morning, but if not I'll :test:

either way I'll update in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts said:


> oooo Lisa, love the dissappearing AF trick! Let's hope she stays away.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Coconuts

Can't wait to find out in the morning Lisa!
GL
:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck, Lisa!

And lots of ROFL at the spoiler. :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

Also, here's one of the best books I've ever seen:

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Owners-Manual-Instruction/dp/1931686238/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

I bought it today for my husband and he actually loved it.


----------



## Jazavac

Now I'm gonna have to order this one: https://www.amazon.com/Pregnancy-Instruction-Manual-Owners/dp/1594742456/ref=pd_sim_b1


:haha: :rofl:


----------



## NellieRae

Kudos to your dh for loving it - heck -for even giving it a try! Never read either, but if we are blessed with a bfp, I'll have to find something for clueless dh to read!

I'm strange, maybe superstitious, but I can't bring myself to buy a single book on pregnancy or babies, or any baby product for that matter, for fear I may never need it. And therefore end up resenting it and burning it. Yup, I might be:tease: I've always secretly longed for the day when I need to be reading What To Expect.....


----------



## Jazavac

We own a few items that I picked up at random clearance sales. They are for... a baby. Our baby, if we have one, but no other baby if we don't, unless at some point we decide to just give it away. Those are nothing big, they just match _our theme_ - I don't know how to explain it any better.

I am absolutely superstitious when it comes to baby showers. I am more than 100% certain that I will not have one. Once the baby is born, sure, we can all gather and celebrate and it's okay to bring gifts and whatnot. But before it's actually there... nope. I might have people over (especially if the American tradition and ways of life become, say, too pushy), but I will not accept a single item for a baby that has yet to be born.


----------



## Coconuts

*Jaza*, love those books, especially the pregnancy one! I'm like nellie, there are so many things I'd love to start hording but I can't shake the feeling of jinxing myself. As soon as I get that BFP I'd like to think that'll change but until the 12 week mark is crossed I think a BFP will just open a whole new door of superstition. :dohh:


----------



## bunda

not been able to visit this thread much (relative staying, would be rude to be online all the time) so that means a lot of reading to catch up (NOT a chore. I love it).

*Jazavac:* with your current lethargy, I would also have tested. Especially with such very short AF. Perhaps your anaemia is back. I'm impressed that despite the long periods of fatigue you still manage a 19 mile bike ride! That's about two hours of cycling, right? I only managed long bike rides with fatigue when OH and I were touring and not cycling today would have meant running out of food or water. 

*Coconuts:* :ROFL: that spoiler! And the cycle phase breakdown is an EXCELLENT idea. Manageable sections. Although my 'indulgence phase' tends to last, oh about 29 days per cycle.:dohh:

*NellieRae:* I'm like you with the baby-buys. I haven't bought a single item for the hoped-for child, as I wouldn't be able to bear it if nothing came of it. I don't go anywhere near the baby aisle in the supermarket, either. I don't have the same avoidance of the pet food aisle, but baby things seem forbidden fruit at the moment.

*Lisa:* AF sure does like to mess us around. Is she here? Isn't she? All the guessing makes you :wacko:.


----------



## Coconuts

Welcome back Bunda :flower:


----------



## bunda

I got the JOB!! (just read the email and the first thing I do is come on here :haha:) They were very impressed with my written work and performance at interview :dusts shoulders: so I'm back in the land of the employed again. :happydance: And I get that lovely seafront bicycle ride every day, too! 

although, while I get

an income again :muaha: it's no more unlimited free time anymore.

All in all, it's a good thing, though. Being at home all the time, I've been lacking a social world and now I can throw myself into learning something new. And maybe obsess less about this ttc project (yeah right!)

wooohooo


----------



## anniepie

Congrats Bunda!!! :wohoo:


----------



## aleja

Yayyy, congratulations *Bunda*!!! very exciting for you AND those seafront views.....
:happydance::happydance:

do you think it will change your views of ttc now? 

*Coconuts* - I am well and truly in the symptom-spotting phase (wishing i could have indulgence too!) although i am taking any possible symptoms with a grain of salt as we know how cheeky our hormones are during this phase. 

On the subject of buying baby stuff, i have to admit i have bought a couple of things...
I am not really superstitious but i do sometimes think of jinxes. e.g i am not into the baby shower thing but for me buying a couple of little things for my future baby gives me a bit of hope. Who knows if/when I will need the stuff but at this point in time its nice to imagine my bubba wearing the stuff:blush:

I haven't gone as far as buying any pregnancy books but I cannot wait to own my own copy of Baby Love :flower:

*Lisa *- GL on the test

and everyone else:dust:


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: congratulations bunda :yipee: 

As for me... :bfn: but the :witch: is still AWOL... :shrug: she usually comes in the morning hence why I thought she arrived yesterday morning, but nothing this morning, she's due today going by my usual 12 day lp, so there's still plenty of time fir her to rear her ugly head :haha:

good luck to everyone else
xx


----------



## wookie130

Bunda, congratulations on your new job! That's wonderful, and may be the change of pace you need!

As for me, I'm using a CBFM, and feel like this cycle is all out of wack. I'm on cycle #2 after my miscarriage in July, and last month (cycle 1) was my first using the CBFM. I got 2 peak days, cycle days 12 and 13. Now, on cycle #2 with the CBFM, I'm on day 12, and still getting a high reading. And I feel like ovulation is no where in sight. My chart has dipped the past 3 days...but who the hell knows. Ugh. So frustrating.


----------



## Jazavac

bunda, congratulations on the job! I'd love the bike ride. Soon I'll have to retire for the winter, though, grrr Minnesota. Where do you work? I mean, what do you do? Sounds really interesting, to me at least, since it has something to do with writing. (I'm a journalist, but no longer care to do that for a living due to nonexistent money that comes with it...)

Lisa, sorry for you BFN, but maybe there's still hope because your AF is not showing up either!

wookie, charting indeed is frustrating. Yet I keep doing it. :/


----------



## DHime

bunda said:


> I got the JOB!! (just read the email and the first thing I do is come on here :haha:) They were very impressed with my written work and performance at interview :dusts shoulders: so I'm back in the land of the employed again. :happydance: And I get that lovely seafront bicycle ride every day, too!
> 
> although, while I get
> 
> an income again :muaha: it's no more unlimited free time anymore.
> 
> All in all, it's a good thing, though. Being at home all the time, I've been lacking a social world and now I can throw myself into learning something new. And maybe obsess less about this ttc project (yeah right!)
> 
> wooohooo

CONGRATS!
Welcome back to the land of slavery. lol 
I am glad you got that great commute too! I am so jello!


----------



## DHime

Lisa40 said:


> :yipee: congratulations bunda :yipee:
> 
> As for me... :bfn: but the :witch: is still AWOL... :shrug: she usually comes in the morning hence why I thought she arrived yesterday morning, but nothing this morning, she's due today going by my usual 12 day lp, so there's still plenty of time fir her to rear her ugly head :haha:
> 
> good luck to everyone else
> xx

keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> Yayyy, congratulations *Bunda*!!! very exciting for you AND those seafront views.....
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> do you think it will change your views of ttc now?
> 
> *Coconuts* - I am well and truly in the symptom-spotting phase (wishing i could have indulgence too!) although i am taking any possible symptoms with a grain of salt as we know how cheeky our hormones are during this phase.
> 
> On the subject of buying baby stuff, i have to admit i have bought a couple of things...
> I am not really superstitious but i do sometimes think of jinxes. e.g i am not into the baby shower thing but for me buying a couple of little things for my future baby gives me a bit of hope. Who knows if/when I will need the stuff but at this point in time its nice to imagine my bubba wearing the stuff:blush:
> 
> I haven't gone as far as buying any pregnancy books but I cannot wait to own my own copy of Baby Love :flower:
> 
> *Lisa *- GL on the test
> 
> and everyone else:dust:

Is that a good book? I am so lost on what to do now. I read up everything on getting PG but now I am lost there are thousands of books :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## Coconuts

*Bunda*, congrats on the new job. Time to kick all those nerves and worries to the curb and rise to the challenge. It'll be a god send that you'll have a new and pretty major distraction to TTCing. It's all comsuming if you let it. DH and I teach English from our house, one room is the dedicated classroom and we're not stuffed full of students so there's plenty of time to sit around on the internet all day, be totally unproductive and obsess about my chart.

*Aleja*, get a ticker in your signature woman! How many DPO are you now? What symptoms are these, do tell...... I don't usually get anything so love to live vicariously......

*Wookie* it sounds like it might have been your first cycle that was all out of whack which makes sense after the m/c. 'Normal' O is around CD14 so a high day on CD12 is great, you'll probably peak tomorrow or the day after or both. Hang in there. Eggy's coming.

*lisa*, Boooo, I'm sorry about the BFN. :hugs:


----------



## Trinigal26

Hi girls. Been Mia. Here in Cancun for my hubby's birthday. Hope to hear about bfp soon. Xox

Got my blood tests back. 4weeks 4 days at 1440 hcg levels 
Praying that means it's good. Xoxo.

I'm here for your support!!!
I didn't know if it was ok to post my results. If I offended anyone I'm
Sorry


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Trin, don't be mad, we love to hear your news! Numbers looking great! Have you told anyone yet????? :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Those numbers look good, Trini! All I know about bHCG is that it needs to double - in Croatia, they have you take a few consecutive tests every other day, or something, but usually only when something is suspicious or if the pregnancy comes from an IVF procedure.


I'm getting a bit anxious about our Wednesday appointment. A year ago, when I had my last ultrasound scan, everything looked perfect. This was in Croatia, right before I flew back to the US. There were no cysts (I had a persistent watery one for a while) and the OB said my ovaries and uterus looked beautiful and that I was just about ready to get pregnant (I wasn't, as we weren't trying just yet!). 

Now I'm kind of scared they'll see something unexpected, or even suggest an IVF procedure right away, and for that one, I have to admit, I am not at all ready - both emotionally and financially. Hell, especially not financially. The antral follicles that they need to count, I pretty much expect to be low, so if they are not, I'll just be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## NellieRae

Congrats *Bunda*! That's wonderful for you :) Income and a distraction!!! :headspin:
*

Trinigal*, You are sweet for worrying, but its nice to hear your updates. :flower:

*DHime*, since I've never let myself read the pregnancy books, I can't say for sure, but most of them are probably good info - just different styles of writing. I would get recommendations from your ob/gyn & friends who already have kids?

Fx, *Lisa*. Your temp took a big dip, but its still above coverline. Maybe, just maybe.......


----------



## NellieRae

Jazavac said:


> I'm getting a bit anxious about our Wednesday appointment. A year ago, when I had my last ultrasound scan, everything looked perfect. This was in Croatia, right before I flew back to the US. There were no cysts (I had a persistent watery one for a while) and the OB said my ovaries and uterus looked beautiful and that I was just about ready to get pregnant (I wasn't, as we weren't trying just yet!).
> 
> Now I'm kind of scared they'll see something unexpected, or even suggest an IVF procedure right away, and for that one, I have to admit, I am not at all ready - both emotionally and financially. Hell, especially not financially. The antral follicles that they need to count, I pretty much expect to be low, so if they are not, I'll just be pleasantly surprised.

I don't blame you at all - I'd be pretty worried, too, fearing the worst. BUT, this is in the interest of knowing where you stand, right? (Even if the heartbreaking news is that you need to start saving for IVF.) FX for you though, that you get the same beautiful uterus diagnosis with no other problems. :flower:


----------



## Lisa40

Well.... she arrived :sad2:

Ah well, at least my LP is stil 12 days, though it had dropped to 11 when I thought the :witch: had arrived yesterday...

Better update my ticker and signature :haha:

:dust: to everyone else still in the running

xx


----------



## Jazavac

Bah for that AF, Nellie! Good news for the LP, though. 


As far as the appointment goes, yes, I can't wait to hear where we stand, if the doctor will even have that sort of information to share with us. I mean, I already know about the mild oligospermia (even though it's impossible to really diagnose it with just one single SA) and about my low AMH, but maybe he'll have some further instructions or ideas.

I am hoping we have at least another 6-12 months of trying on our own before any 'big' decisions need to be made.


----------



## NellieRae

You probably already said it somewhere, but do you have DH on any supplements? 

*Lisa*, sorry about the :witch: But cheers to the 12 day LP, as Jaza said :)


----------



## Jazavac

He's just taking some general stuff, such as multivitamin and a couple more things as of the other day. I doubt it will help, though, because we expected the results he got. We're dealing with an undescended testicle (or semi-descended actually) and low weight on his end, both of which cause low sperm count. This one and only SA we've done so far came back with 13 million and the newer guidelines show anything under 15 million to be too low. Older guidelines are 20 million, but we're trying to ignore those. :lol:


----------



## NellieRae

Well, you're not alone. Everyone might as well ignore the old guidelines because modern living has lowered average sperm counts quite a bit since the proliferation of the chemical industry in the 1930s! Poor little :spermy: are so sensitive to a lot of them, esp the hormone mimickers. The undescended testicle could very well be a result of exposure to something like BPA in the womb (if you don't already have a medical explanation for it).

I recently read somewhere that Synthroid is #4 on America's list of most prescribed drugs. That is A LOT of people with thyroid problems, if that number is correct. Really makes me wonder.........and also makes me a bit crunchy these days :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

I just looked it up - it seems Synthroid is the same as Euthyrox, which is an insanely common prescription drug in Europe. I know an insane number of women who need that thing.

I might actually join them - I'll be asking the RE to check my thyroid. Hopefully he will.


I also really need to find a GP of some sort. It's been over two years for me here and I think it's the right time to have one at hand. Someone needs to order an iron test as well. Hmm.


----------



## Coconuts

:ignore: Yeah ignore those older levels. But 13 million....... too low, crikey, if it only takes one.................. Seems like enough to me. Get cooking Croatian style in that kitchen Jaza and fatten up DH and those swimmers of his. I read that it takes three months for sperm to be made so the changes you make now, or rather the changes that DH make now won't be reflected in his 'stuff' for another three months. I'm sure you know that though. Just blabbing out loud really.........

*Lisa*, sorry she's here. :wine: wine tonight, gather your thought and your game plan for this next cycle and then go forth and multiply!


----------



## Jazavac

I really don't think we can get them increased even a tiny bit. There's too much going on, overall, in the genetic department, so he needs to keep the low weight in order to not mess up a bunch of other stuff.

I guess we just love things to be complicated. :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

Well like I said Jaza, 13 million is nothing to sniff at. You only need one!


----------



## Jazavac

One lousy sperm to combine with one of my lousy eggs. I mean, it's been said I have _some_ left. :rofl:


----------



## DHime

Jaza - :hug: There is still hope


----------



## Jazavac

I am all hopeful, for now. 

But we'll see what the verdict is, once I go in to see the doctor again.


----------



## Trinigal26

Thanks for letting me share girls. I'm
Praying for you all xoxoxox


----------



## sunshine1217

DHime, just saw you are preggers! Congratulations!:hugs:


----------



## aleja

:haha::haha: Coconuts - you can probably tell I am technologically inept. I have come up with a TTC ticker but I don't know how to link it to my signature..just a copy and paste job?? In case the ticker didn't work I am DPO9. 
i don't have any symptoms but tonight I noticed that I am having a chocolate craving....blahhh...usually happens before AF shows up...

DHime - the book 'Baby Love' by Robyn Parker is a best seller in Australia. ALL the new and expecting mums call it their bible. 

Jaza - There is a few herbs that men can take to increase their :spermy: production..Tribulus Forte, horny goat's weed are one's i know about.

Trinigal, thanks for sticking with us :flower:


----------



## bunda

Jazavac: fx you still have that lovely uterus worth complimenting (truly, inner beauty)


----------



## aleja

Question from the FF dummy: i noticed that a lot of FF tickers have the image attached to it. how do I get my cute picture to paste onto my signature?


----------



## Coconuts

Ok *Aleja*, you're making good progress. I can see the ticker if I click on the link but we want it right there in the sig don't we. Go to edit signature and before the ticker link put [ img ] and right after put [ /img ] but WITHOUT THE SPACES I have to put them in so you can see the text. That's what's in my sig and you can see mine! GL x


----------



## SpringH

I will be 34 in march and just recently got this feeling.. It's so hard and I hope ttc will be easy and quick.


----------



## Coconuts

Don't we all SpringH. Hi! :hi: Welcome along to the thread, it's always nice to see new faces, so to speak.
Are you just starting out on the TTC train? Are you charting or just going with the flow? If you're charting with Fertility Friend for example, pop a ticker in your chart so we can all follow along with your cycle and cheer you up and calm you down and pop the champers cork at all the right moment!
Where are you in your cycle now?
:flower:
interrogation over.


----------



## Coconuts

What do you think about this???????

Any of you who are my journal stalkers can skip on down. This is a complete copy and paste job. Just wondered what these lovely ladies thought.....



So I started charting in February this year knowing TTC was fast approaching with the wedding but before that I was just noting the fist day of my cycles because last year I had a 50 something day cycle. I wasn't charting then so I don't know if I o'd or not, what my temps were doing, if I was pregnant and had an early m/c before I did the hCG, all I know is around CD 45 I did a blood test and it came back at 0. A week or so later AF showed up.
Hmmmmmmm *scratches chin*
I was reading up on AC and a lady said she had a long cycle last Christmas but she didn't put it down to the AC because she often has a long cycle during the winter.
:saywhat:
Is it possible to have an annual mad cycle. This crazy cycle is August's cycle and guess when the 50 day cycle was last year.


Spoiler
*freaking August!* What's up with that???

(Loving the spoiler tab at the moment!)
Do any of you have regular seasonal / annual oddities in your cycles?
Might put this on the September Buns or 34 Pressure threads. Sorry if you read it twice.

I'm hoping this is not only halfway in a monster cycle :help:


----------



## bunda

50 day cycle *faints* Your body reeeeally doesn't want a Gemini baby (at least, I think May-June is Gemini - does quick Wiki look-up - yes it is)


----------



## NellieRae

At this point, I'm starting to think anything's possible! 50 days in August! So random and strange sounding to us - I wonder what our bodies are "thinking." 

I know this is not a cycle thing, but whenever the season changes, I get very vivid dreams for a while. Never been able to explain it. :shrug: I'll never be able to use that as a symptom because it of it! :haha: I mean, the temperature just has to change, it doesn't have to even be a true season change! 

So what makes your body pipe up and say "August? Ok, here we go!" Who knows, but I believe its very possible that happens. :wacko:


----------



## DHime

Hey furture mommies. 
Hope you guys are doing well.
Just got back from prenatal apt. They did a urine test and said I was borderline on hcg levels and to come back in a week. What the (expletive deleted) does that mean?
How can you be borderline? It's either yes or no right?


----------



## NellieRae

*Dhime*, *shocked* that they didn't explain to you what that meant at your appt! 

I don't know for sure, not an expert, but it seems there is a hcg range for each week in early pregnancy that is considered normal. Maybe it meant that your levels were on the low end of the normal range for gestational age? :hugs2: They are being cautious by bringing you back in just to make sure its increasing like it should, it sounds like. I think its more important that the levels are increasing, rather than the actual number. Our bodies can be strange (as we've been discussing :haha:) You hear stories of women who were pregnant but didn't get a bfp on an hpt for months! 

Sorry you have something to worry about all week :sad1: Hope it ends up being nothing.


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> *Dhime*, *shocked* that they didn't explain to you what that meant at your appt!
> 
> I don't know for sure, not an expert, but it seems there is a hcg range for each week in early pregnancy that is considered normal. Maybe it meant that your levels were on the low end of the normal range for gestational age? :hugs2: They are being cautious by bringing you back in just to make sure its increasing like it should, it sounds like. I think its more important that the levels are increasing, rather than the actual number. Our bodies can be strange (as we've been discussing :haha:) You hear stories of women who were pregnant but didn't get a bfp on an hpt for months!
> 
> Sorry you have something to worry about all week :sad1: Hope it ends up being nothing.

I am only worried that we may have gotten so excited for nothing. I am gonna stay optimistic though and beleive that it is due to the jellybean being so young and all.


----------



## Coconuts

Don't worry *DHime*, our bodies usually flout what normal in the medical world. Fxd for you and jelly bean. You'll have a numbers surge any day now.

*Nellie*, I have no idea what my body has against August. The extreme heat maybe, these are, strangely enough, the first two summers since I moved to Italy. Could be a seasonal extreme or something??????
It's a mystery.

*Bunda*, I know 50 day was insane, I really feel for all these women with reeeeeeeeeeeally long cycles EVER. MONTH. Could you imagine how much pressure there would be on each eggy!


----------



## lizzywiz

Re- annual variance in cycles:
I know that less children are successfully conceived and stick during the summer months. This handy fact made me sure that August wasn't going to be my month! And I had two annovulatory cycles this past summer.They think it has something to do with heat and the likelihood that you are more active and thus more likely to be over heated and dehydrated at some point. 
Or maybe less nookie because it is too stinkin' hot!


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> Don't worry *DHime*, our bodies usually flout what normal in the medical world. Fxd for you and jelly bean. You'll have a numbers surge any day now.
> 
> *Nellie*, I have no idea what my body has against August. The extreme heat maybe, these are, strangely enough, the first two summers since I moved to Italy. Could be a seasonal extreme or something??????
> It's a mystery.
> 
> *Bunda*, I know 50 day was insane, I really feel for all these women with reeeeeeeeeeeally long cycles EVER. MONTH. Could you imagine how much pressure there would be on each eggy!

I get that. In July of last year I had a 3 month span with no AF. I wasn't PG either. Doc just said I didn't ovulate due to having been on BC pills so long. 
It drives you insane.


----------



## Coconuts

Wow Lizzy, what a theory. I didn't know that about summer conception will try to google it and see what comes out. Our bodies are the bigger brains here it seems. We think our mind is in control but it's a slave to our soul sister. How strange things can be. Feeling much better about this cycle now, even if it all ends egg-less. 
I know annov charts just stay the same from AF to AF but my chart has gone down. If there's no egg, what will happen, will it come back up to starting temps or stay really low?


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: Lizzi, all I can find on a deline in fertility for the summer months on the internet is stuff about cows conception and milk production! :rofl: Just call me daisy!

Moooooooo:mamafy:

(never ever thought there'd be an opportunity for that smiley..... :haha:)


----------



## lizzywiz

:rofl:

Here is an excerpt from an article re: male fertility, but I can't find the one I read about female fertility in summer :nope: 

Temperature and Fertility
One of the most noticeable differences between the seasons, at least in most of the United States, is temperature. As temperatures rise throughout the spring and summer, the increased heat can have a negative effect on sperm count. Reproductive endocrinologist Stephen Somkuti, M.D., Ph.D., associate professor in the department of obstetrics, gynecology, and reproductive sciences at the Temple University School of Medicine in Philadelphia, and medical director of the In Vitro Fertilization Program at Abington Memorial Hospitals Toll Center for Reproductive Sciences, explains: The male reproductive system is designed to allow sperm production to occur at approximately one degree cooler than body core temperature. The scrotum is essentially an air-conditioning unit for the testes, where sperm is produced. If there is an increase in temperature, there is a corresponding decrease in sperm production, quality, and count.

A 1994 study in the medical journal Annals of the New York Academy of Sciences found that there is a definite decrease in conceptions in the United States in July and August, especially in the southern part of the country, and medical experts believe this is linked to higher temperatures decreasing sperm count. According to Scott Slayden, MD, reproductive endocrinologist with Reproductive Biology Associates in Atlanta, men who already have low sperm counts can experience a worsening of their condition during the summer if they spend a lot of time outdoors and are exposed to prolonged periods of high heat without access to air conditioning.


----------



## Jazavac

Ok, I just about died at the cow smiley.

Anyway, wow, I forgot half of the things I wanted to say already. :rolleyes:

As far as long/anovulatory cycles - they happen. I know a few women who chart and/or otherwise pay attention and every once in a while they skip ovulation. It usually happens to those in their 30 or older, for whatever reason (which is likely related to our age, of course). 

bHCG levels in early pregnancy - there are ranges for early stages. IVF pregnancies are often monitored every other day and the values are supposed to double. Anything (significantly) less than that is considered out of the normal range and is monitored even more. Of course, these things never apply to all women and all pregnancies. Another, really important thing is - doctors calculate due dates by using the false day 14 ovulation and 28 day cycle. Therefore, many early pregnancies are, in fact, younger than what the doctors think. Therefore, many expectant mothers freak out when they are diagnosed with bHCG that's too low, blighted ovum or any other thing that, in fact, isn't an issue at all. It's just that the doctors look at the wrong timeline.


I am pretty busy with work today (whoa, weird!), so I hope I made sense here.


----------



## DHime

no wonder most babies get conceived in winter


----------



## Queenie23

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE can someone tell me how to add a new Forum(post) on Baby and Bump. I know how to answer on other peoples, but how the hell do I start my own post!!! AHHHHHH
x


----------



## sunnysun

Hey girls,

that's new to me too- didn't know about the heat having an affect on conceiving! Yeah, you're right DHime no wonder why lots of babies get conceived during winter!

Mind you, for us living in the UK there isn't that much of a "heat" problem! Summer? what's that?


Coconut- this may be a reason for your late O? Although if you normally O late it could be around the corner anyway? What's the city/town where you live in italy called?


----------



## Jazavac

Queenie23 said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE can someone tell me how to add a new Forum(post) on Baby and Bump. I know how to answer on other peoples, but how the hell do I start my own post!!! AHHHHHH
> x

When you go to a subforum you want to post in (such as this one https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/ ), in the upper left corner, right underneath the ad, there should be a 'new thread' button.


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Jaza, thanks hun. Got quite excited about the cow too. If this cycle ends up egg less I'm not going to freak out, just one of those things I guess.

:hi: Hi sunysun, I live in a small town called Macomer on the west coast of Sardinia. Summer just ended like someone flipped a switch. I'm just now realising I hate all my winter clothes and want to be able to wear all my maxi dresses and beach wear, I'm missing flip flops already.
Who know's where eggy is. She'll pop when she's ready, and if not. October/November BFP for me.


----------



## valentine77

Must admit I'm intrigued about the temperature link - I live in scotland where the sun is a magical mythical treat which is seldom seen! As this place is cold more often than warm then I'm thinking the climate shouldn't be an issue for us TTC, so infact it must be something else causing the delay?! :-o

Coconuts - I'm not aware of having had a weirdo cycle once in the year but until last month haven't really said much attention - I'll let you know if I observe this!


----------



## DHime

I don't think jellybean is sticking around.
After the inconclusive test today I can home and took 3 tests.
All neg


----------



## SpringH

Coconuts said:


> Don't we all SpringH. Hi! :hi: Welcome along to the thread, it's always nice to see new faces, so to speak.
> Are you just starting out on the TTC train? Are you charting or just going with the flow? If you're charting with Fertility Friend for example, pop a ticker in your chart so we can all follow along with your cycle and cheer you up and calm you down and pop the champers cork at all the right moment!
> Where are you in your cycle now?
> :flower:
> interrogation over.

Hi Coconuts,

Thanks for the warm welcome. We just started this month and I just started on FF. Its a lot to all take in at once.


----------



## DHime

welcome spring


----------



## Jazavac

DHime said:


> I don't think jellybean is sticking around.
> After the inconclusive test today I can home and took 3 tests.
> All neg

My fingers are crossed for your jellybean!

When did you do the blood test?



Welcome, springH!


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> I don't think jellybean is sticking around.
> After the inconclusive test today I can home and took 3 tests.
> All neg

I'm praying for that this is just a freak thing and those numbers will be back up for your next test. :hugs: Stick little bean! :flower:


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> I don't think jellybean is sticking around.
> After the inconclusive test today I can home and took 3 tests.
> All neg
> 
> My fingers are crossed for your jellybean!
> 
> When did you do the blood test?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, springH!Click to expand...

Well, i can try for friday.
we shall see


----------



## bunda

Coconuts said:


> Just call me daisy!
> 
> Moooooooo:mamafy:

:rofl: coconuts, you crack me up.


----------



## bunda

DHime said:


> I don't think jellybean is sticking around.
> After the inconclusive test today I can home and took 3 tests.
> All neg

Oh no! Although if it was inconclusive but probably negative, surely they would have said something at the time. 
:hugs: :hugs::hugs:I know you must be really worried. These early days are so touch and go for the early egg. I hope it pulls through. If it doesn't, take comfort that your body knows what its doing. If development wasn't promising, the body reacts very quickly, avoids wasting your time and gets itself back on track as early as it can manage, for a second try.


----------



## Coconuts

*DHime*, I agree with Bunda, but I'm so sorry, you must be feeling so blue. I can't image what those three HPTs felt like. Oh sweetie, we're all thinking of you DH and little D bean. Let's hope those number jump back up. Did they tell you at least if the numbers had increased at all? 
:hugs: a thousand hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Spring, FF sure is a bit daunting at first. If this is your first chart you might find FF a little unpredictable, it gets better and more useful when you've got the data for a few cycles in there.
I would say that if you're not squeamish about these things, start entering the type of CM that you notice and the position of your CP. That last one is a good indicator of approaching egg but difficult to know what your feeling until you've monitored it for a whole cycle. I started off just temping and then when I finally started CM and CPing I realized it would have been a whole lot better for my charts and for FF it I had some past data on that too.
It sure is a lot to take in, the the charting course is really good and you can always refer back to it plus, you've found a home on BnB now and these ladies know what they're talking about, happy to chat and help and it's a big help with the stress and pressure if you're TTCing undercover, away from the prying eyes of friends and family. Really helps to get things off your chest here and you can rest assured no one here will say, 'just relax and it'll happen'. That's the number 1 all time worst piece of advice and no one who's ever really TTCd unsuccessfully for a few months understands that.


----------



## aleja

Dhime - that's really disappointing news. hope you are ok:hugs:

Hi Spring:flower:

thanks Daisy, oops I mean Coconuts:haha:..as you can see I worked out the ticker dilemma. So are your cycles usually this long? I wonder if the AC has something to do with it? having said that it usually takes a couple of months to kick in. hope the eggy comes soon.

Today i had the day from hell at work:nope: actually my whole week has been painful..can't wait till next weekend as we have a long weekend coming up:happydance: No ttc updates from me...i guess i am getting close to the end of my cycle . Because i have been too busy I haven't been symptom-spotting (much!) but i noticed this afternoon i had some CM which usually happens pre-AF.....nooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Noooo Aleja, hang in there :af:

My cycles aren't usually *this* long. My average o day is between CD22-25. We're clear of that mark now so it's officially late. I'm sure the AC has something to do with it. I'm happy to write this cycle of as a 'shake up' if next cycle had an earlier O and longer LP. Normally 9-10 days. My chart is showing a great temp curve (still only downwards) so I'm happy the AC is doing something, and for now, I'll think of that something as positive. Like you say, it can take a few months to get into your system and see results, I think this cycle is an effect and the results are to follow. Unless a little baby has other ideas this month????


----------



## Coconuts

Good job with the ticker by the way. Now we can follow along with the last few days before your :bfp:


----------



## aleja

i read on another thread that other ladies had mixed results with AC. a couple said that it made their cycles way longer while others it became shorter. At least you are keeping an open mind about this cycle. I think i would be less patient and more :hissy:
I take AC between OV and AF. Not sure what the rationale behind this is but its what the naturopath prescribed. i take Wild yam between AF and OV.

Thanks for staying positive for me:flower: I don't know what to think to be honest. I am trying not to think about it too much. 
We did the SMEP this cycle and I think we hit all the right days..but I still have some doubts about when i actually OVed. If I luck out again this month I will be looking for a BBT ASAP
oh the acronyms !!! (LOL):haha:


----------



## Coconuts

What's BBT aside from 'Basal Body Temp' ?
I think AC has made it obviously longer for me and I think mist women would probably stop at this point. I'm going to give it a couple of months at least to get working properly, then I hope to see the good results. Just got to stick with it.
You can't make an omelet without breaking some eggs.


----------



## aleja

:haha::haha:so true about the omelette!!! before you know it , your eggies will be nice and healthy :thumbup:

as for BBT - ummm I actually thought that was what the thermometer was called :blush:


----------



## Coconuts

OH, are you not temping then? I thought you were already. Sorry hun.
Funny you should say that about my egg....

Here's a copy and paste from my journal that I just posted:

So woke up this morning and decided NOT to do an OPK today, however changed my mind and look what came up!
Sorry about the pic quality. The camera is of course playing up so had to use the built in camera on the computer which inverts all images but there's no writing so it doesn't matter. It's a a little blurry is all.

The pic with 2 OPKs is the OPK from yesterday around 2PM and the one below is from just now!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:
I'm really excited because it came up straight away and as you can see, it's way darker than my +opks from last month. The series you see with two ghost lines in the middle somewhere.

Thank you AC, it was worth waiting for! I knew it was doing something. I guess these cramps have been heralding O???

Not sure if it's going to get any darker, will test again around 5 after my lesson.
Would come when I've got a chuff full of cream!
I'm going to have a bath and try and rinse her out. BD with DH later tonight and cross all our crossables. AND hope that some of Sunday's swimmers survived. Doubtful if O day is tomorrow though. 
Happy to see such a strong line though.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 252.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 6









Photo 253.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SpringH

Congrats!!! Where do you get your OPK's... That line looks SO much stronger than last month!!!


----------



## Coconuts

I know, right!!!!! Love it!
Internet cheapies. Amazon.co.uk I think. They're by One Step. I don't think they're especially great and lots of women never see the 'darker' test line, you kind of just have to go with the darkest that you get and learn to know what it looks like. Last months OPKs were positive for me but would have been negatives for someone else.


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> OH, are you not temping then? I thought you were already. Sorry hun.
> Funny you should say that about my egg....
> 
> Here's a copy and paste from my journal that I just posted:
> 
> So woke up this morning and decided NOT to do an OPK today, however changed my mind and look what came up!
> Sorry about the pic quality. The camera is of course playing up so had to use the built in camera on the computer which inverts all images but there's no writing so it doesn't matter. It's a a little blurry is all.
> 
> The pic with 2 OPKs is the OPK from yesterday around 2PM and the one below is from just now!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:
> I'm really excited because it came up straight away and as you can see, it's way darker than my +opks from last month. The series you see with two ghost lines in the middle somewhere.
> 
> Thank you AC, it was worth waiting for! I knew it was doing something. I guess these cramps have been heralding O???
> 
> Not sure if it's going to get any darker, will test again around 5 after my lesson.
> Would come when I've got a chuff full of cream!
> I'm going to have a bath and try and rinse her out. BD with DH later tonight and cross all our crossables. AND hope that some of Sunday's swimmers survived. Doubtful if O day is tomorrow though.
> Happy to see such a strong line though.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

looks promising


----------



## DHime

:saywhat:
This one says it all for me right now.


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, hang in there! bunda summed it all up really nice.

Coconuts, yay for the OPK!

Mine was yesterday (late evening) darker than normal for this time of cycle. But then again, I did it after just about no fluid intake in forever. 

No idea what my temp dip is all about this morning. I must've frozen during the night? :haha:


Off to the clinic with me. The appointment is in about two and a half hours and it's a nasty rainy day.


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> *DHime*, I agree with Bunda, but I'm so sorry, you must be feeling so blue. I can't image what those three HPTs felt like. Oh sweetie, we're all thinking of you DH and little D bean. Let's hope those number jump back up. Did they tell you at least if the numbers had increased at all?
> :hugs: a thousand hugs hun :hugs:

no - doc won't even see me without a pos test. I guess I will have to just wait and see.
On a good note, no AF still


----------



## flangel813

I have to say I'm very relaxed this month...no real symptoms, just a little cramping and was very tired a couple days last week. It's kind of hard to symptom spot since I'm not 100% sure when my O date was. I feel like I'm just taking this month wandering around smelling the flowers. It's a nice break after the months of madness. I am planning on testing Sunday since AF is due Monday/Tuesday so we'll see what happens.


----------



## lizzywiz

DHime said:


> I don't think jellybean is sticking around.
> After the inconclusive test today I can home and took 3 tests.
> All neg

thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## NellieRae

*Coconuts*:wohoo: for that positive! Hopefully your body was taking its sweet time making the perfect healthy eggy to become a LO for you! Happy :sex:ing!

Good Luck, *Jaza*! FX for good news today. I froze a couple nights ago, too (in other words left the bedroom window open :haha:)

*Flangel*, that's a good idea. After this cycle or the next, maybe I'll take one *off* from charting for a break. What a breath of fresh air it will be!


----------



## Coconuts

*Jaza* hope it went well. Do let us know.

*Flangel* I wish I could let go but I don't think I've obsessed enough about it yet. Temping is becoming second nature now, even do it during AF so that chart fills up nice and quick. I'm a control freak which is bad when you're TTC.

*DHime*. So is anything definite or are you still in limbo. Your docs sound awful. I'm sorry they're not more supportive or useful. :hugs:

AFM I did the 5PM OPK and it was darker!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DH better hold on to his hat!!!! :sex:


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> *Jaza* hope it went well. Do let us know.
> 
> *Flangel* I wish I could let go but I don't think I've obsessed enough about it yet. Temping is becoming second nature now, even do it during AF so that chart fills up nice and quick. I'm a control freak which is bad when you're TTC.
> 
> *DHime*. So is anything definite or are you still in limbo. Your docs sound awful. I'm sorry they're not more supportive or useful. :hugs:
> 
> AFM I did the 5PM OPK and it was darker!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DH better hold on to his hat!!!! :sex:


Thanks! Good luck to the DH! :dust:
Those are the docs you get w/o insurance. :shrug:
Good thing is that I get ins in Nov. I hope that opens a few doors for me. 
I am in limbo and I could just scream. :brat: 
So technically that puts me at 20 DPO and without a clue. :cry: 
The one comfort I am clinging to is no AF at this point.
It hard when AF symptoms and PG symptoms are almost indentical. :hissy:


----------



## bunda

DHime said:


> I am in limbo and I could just scream. :brat:
> So technically that puts me at 20 DPO and without a clue. :cry:
> The one comfort I am clinging to is no AF at this point.
> It hard when AF symptoms and PG symptoms are almost indentical. :hissy:

What an awful position to be in. No AF, at least that's a good sign. I hope, hope, hope this one sticks. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

GL Dhime :hugs:


----------



## DHime

Thanks Ladies.
I need it.

Same to you! :dust:


----------



## GeekChic

DHime - really feel for you, hoping it all works out soon

Coconuts - you must be sooo relieved and excited with your loud & proud OPK+ Probably also worth giving the AC a couple of cycles to see any effect, I don't see a change in phase duration, but I am very happy with the antiPMS effects, I feel like myself again. 

Flangel, you & I are still roughly in sync I'm on cd24, expecting AF sun/mon and also totally relaxed, but mainly thanks to the blue dot on FF = Low score, no BD in the fertile window, so I'm counting myself out this month. 

Next cycle though it's going to be no excuses, BD is top priority and I'm considering soft cups.


----------



## valentine77

DHime - having no knowledge or experience of what you're going through just now all I can usefully say is take care of yourself and hang on in there.

Coconuts - nothing else to say but "go Coco GO!!" lol! ;-)

Jazavac - hope your appointment went ok and that you're managing to get stuff sorted out with your clinic.... 

Flangel - fx


----------



## DHime

Thanks for the well wishes.
I think limbo is coming to an end. Started spotting so I guess I am in for next month.
I am looking at this way, I get a long hot bath and a glass of wine or maybe vodka..... with sushi
oooooo irish coffee

I guess it was silly to think it would be so easy and that I got lucky. 
DH says we will just try harder for another and not give up.
Now he wants to know all the methods out there to increase chances.

I sure am glad I have you guys! :hug:


----------



## 1babydreamer

DHime said:


> Thanks for the well wishes.
> I think limbo is coming to an end. Started spotting so I guess I am in for next month.
> I am looking at this way, I get a long hot bath and a glass of wine or maybe vodka..... with sushi
> oooooo irish coffee
> 
> I guess it was silly to think it would be so easy and that I got lucky.
> DH says we will just try harder for another and not give up.
> Now he wants to know all the methods out there to increase chances.
> 
> I sure am glad I have you guys! :hug:


:hugs: Sending out a huge cyberspace hug for you! I know you will get your definate BFP soon and it will be a sticky bean! Our bodies seem to play the meanest tricks sometimes but we're all here to support and to listen :flower:

:hug:


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, big hugs for you! 

I am so tired. The appointment was at 11:30, but it's an hour-and-some drive there and back and, of course, while I'm in Minneapolis... I just have to go other places, too, of course. 

All of my results are not just normal, but perfectly fine (Estradiol, FSH, Progesterone). I knew about these, I mean I got my numbers back long ago, but this was the first meeting with the doctor since the tests. So he's happy with that, and so am I. My AMH is pretty much a mystery, then, but there's nothing we can do about that. It means my reserves are declining.

He wasn't going to get my antral follicles counted today, due to good test results, but I insisted (I mean, hello, I did all the grooming yesterday... :rofl:) so he did it. My uterus is healthy and it looked good. Both ovaries are healthy, the right size and volume and I had at least eight follicles on one and at least four on the other. That's a good, normal result, he said. I mean, I saw none of these things, even though he was trying hard with his pointers and arrows. All I noticed were, well, nothings. I told him I felt like he was showing me a nice satellite scan of the Milky way or something. 

He loved my FF charts and he said I should continue. They are so good that he could use them in class, to show the students what a textbook cycle is like. Also, he explained (FINALLY!!!) the whole mystery with two OPK pluses. My first one always happens in the evening, so that's the real LH surge I experience. Ovulation comes 12-36 hours after that. My second plus (I get them every month) is always the next day, but only in the morning. That's just leftover LH, since I don't normally go to the bathroom during the night. I do not ovulate on days FF says I do, but always the next day, when my second OPK plus shows. The doctor said FF was just an algorith and, well, software can't really read and/or figure anything out. His experience from all the years of practice, my temperature and just some common sense say that my big O day happens always when I get my 2nd plus. 

Then he also gave us a lesson on babymaking. Considering the mild oligospermia we're dealing with, we are now on a special prescription diet. No sex on a daily basis during the fertile window (good, as we're sometimes lazy :rofl:) - low count needs a bit of time to build up the numbers, so we need a 48-hour break before the O day. A bit less than 48 hours is fine, but there should be at least one day with no sexual activity before the ovulation day (aka that 2nd OPK plus day). Other than that, we don't really need to pay attention to when we do what and when we take breaks, if any.

So okay, we'll try that now.

For now, no IVF treatments for us. We'll talk about that in a few months if no sticky beans show up. Considering the situation with my good hormones and regular ovulatory cycles, I might actually produce a decent number of eggs should I need stimulation in preparation for egg harvesting. But we'll talk about all that later, he said.

So that's it. I'm on day 8 now, waiting for that first plus. Then the second. Then 2WW again. Uhoh!


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: dhime, so sorry

& lots of great information there jazavac, thanks & best of luck to you this month :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Dhime I am so sorry for what you are going through :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

DHime-I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. As little consolation as it it, your body usually knows what it is doing when it comes to these things. I'm happy to hear your OH is fully committed to doing whatever he can to get your BFP. 

Jazavac-must have been a tiring day, but sounds like there were some positive results and useful info... :dust: for this month!


----------



## anniepie

isn't it funny, you 'meet' all these wonderful ladies on here and you almost want them to get a sticky BFP as much as you want one for yourself...such a rollercoaster...


----------



## Coconuts

*Geek*, sorry about the blue dot. What a bummer! Do I see some spotting on your chart this morning? :hugs:

*DHime*, I'm sorry hun, :hugs: You've got the right attitude though. You've found the positives and it sounds like you're going to make the most of them. DH saying he's going to try even harder made me fear for your lady bits! Remember how you got your BFP this time...... less is more.

*Babydreamer*, 2 days left until testing, eeeeeeeek! Are you scared, nervous, excited, delirious, hopeful, doubtful....... or all of the above? :tease:

*Jaza*, reading your post I read Metropolis instead of Minneapolis and now I think of you as Lois Lane, especially since you said you're a journo! 
So I think that sounds like a really good meeting with the FS! Good hormones, you know when you O, you know when to DTD, IFV has not been ruled out and your eggs seem OK? What more could you want. I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:

AFM, FMU OPK is as dark as yesterday's darkest. Still surging? Will do another OPK around lunchtime so see. :yipee: 
Hurrah for estrogen FSH and LH getting us this far :thumbup:
BD last night has covered the base. Will try for some more tonight but if we don't we don't. DH has football :football: and doesn't like to do both. :awww: It's an easy choice for me.....


----------



## bunda

*DHime:* :hug:

*Jazavac:* it all sounds like good news. The AMH is just a time limit, but everything else seems to say you're good to go. Most TTCers in their thirties get their BFP within a year. :thumbup:. Any menfolk reading your piece would think we all have degrees in human fertility. They know about bonking, and have some idea of something called a fertile window, but as to the details... well. 
I'm educating mine, but he still isn't sure what I'm saying when I tell him I'm sticky or creamy. He wants to know when to BD and seems to think I can tell him now what day I'll ovulate. 

*Geek*: Never mind about this cycle. You have next month to jump him. 

*anniepie*: I know just what you mean. Some people might get upset at other people's BFP, but I think that's mostly when someone who wasn't even trying announces they're pregnant. On these boards, it feels like we're all in this together. Another's success is a reminder that it IS possible. And when something doesn't go to plan (DHime :hugs:) then at least I know there are others who can empathise. 

*Coconuts:* Yay for LH. It's been a long wait this cycle! 
Personally, I'd tell DH to shelve the football. Tell him you're in the mood for some ballgames of your own. Two balls are worth more than one.


----------



## Coconuts

Bunda said:

> Coconuts: Yay for LH. It's been a long wait this cycle!
> Personally, I'd tell DH to shelve the football. Tell him you're in the mood for some ballgames of your own. Two balls are worth more than one

:rofl: You're so funny!
That's my first impulse but I totally know I'm being a pain in the arse peeing on sticks, showing him, temping and beeping in the mornings, spending all the live long day attached to these boards :blush: I think he deserves a bit of man time. He's only just started back at football after years away.
A little history, back in 2005 we were spending a few month in Barcelona, DH had a convulsion and it turned out to be a big fat egg sized brain tumor :argh: I know! Eeeeek. It thankfully wasn't cancerous. They whipped it out and that was that but the road to recovery after brain surgery is s.l.o.w. We went to Italy for a while then back to the UK to work and finish my degree. The two years following the surgery were hard, lots of meds, convutions etc but now he's like new.
DH has regular scans and it just goes from good to better. It's definitely behind us but football and physical sport has been out for a long time for DH, could risk banging his little sweed. This past year he's been back to full health and wanted to have a go at footie again. He used to be captain of his last team, plus DH has always had lovely legs to which I'm quite partial so any sport that will keep his pins in shape I'm in support of.
:football:


----------



## aleja

Wow *Coco*, what an amazing recovery your DH has made. That must have been so scary at the time. So glad to hear you eggy has paid a visit and she has come with a vengence...yayyyy!!!!!

*Dhime*: all i can say is :hugs: I am not sure what i would do if the same thing happened because i would be sooo excited and then to be crushed....:cry: sounds like you have a good attitude towards it so enjoy your bath and wine

there is a few of us around the same cycle at the moment - the pointy end of the cycle. the part where it will either make us or break us. (hopefully make) *1babydreamer, flangel and geek* and *gemgem*? I am thinking of you gals and hopefully one of us has cracked an omelette this month . maybe i will test monday if AF hasn't come yet:dust::dust:

hey Jaza thanks for posting all that info, i bet you must feel so relieved now. It was interesting that the doc is saying pretty much 'less BD is more' i likey this idea too as we tend to get a bit lazy sometimes:blush:


----------



## anniepie

Wow coco, what a story... 

I'm trying to hide all my obsessing from OH as much as possible... I think I should be more in his face sometimes, but I don't want him to get fed up with it all...


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks guys, DH was really amazing through it all. When we look back we can't believe we didn't totally freak out and fall to pieces. When it's happening to you, you just kind of get on with it and freak out when it's all over.

LH has stopped surging. 2PM OPK is back to negative so I guess the waiting starts. 

Annie you're right to not push DH too much, I think this is why I'm going to let the BD slide today. I don't think DH is up for it again. After such a long wait it getting to be a bit 'slave to the machine' and not purely for fun. I don't want him to feel used and abused so if he brings it up, it's a go, if not. 2WW here we come. I finally had eggwhite so I can put some faith in that that yesterdays swimmers are well nourished and waiting. Conception could be happening right now, this very moment. Today is hopefully egg day so if she's out, those swimmers should be all over her, that if the victory hasn't already been won! What a thought!


So when is everyone testing???????????


----------



## DHime

Coco - wow what a story is right. I am very happy he is back to normal. My DH is a runner so I get it when it comes to the nice legs. Plus it makes your DH happy to do this which also makes you happy. Happy men make for happy sperm too. (that's what my dh says anyway) 

Jaz - you really got something out a the appt. that great! And good news to boot! I am very happy for you.

Annie - rollercoaster is right. one min you are up and the next you feel like your gonna die and you want you mommy. I have a new respect for ppl going thru this for years. I think I would go insane.

Thanks for all the well wishes. I stayed positive until I went to bed and then had a little breakdown. It's hard to ignore it when you have the physical pain that you can't ignore. Kinda forces you to deal with it physically and emotionally. I am a little better today though. I can say that that the cramps are monster level. I am not liking work today and have a hankering to go home and play video games to numb my brain. I know everything will turn out ok. This is the hard part that will make the final result even more precious.


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> Thanks guys, DH was really amazing through it all. When we look back we can't believe we didn't totally freak out and fall to pieces. When it's happening to you, you just kind of get on with it and freak out when it's all over.
> 
> LH has stopped surging. 2PM OPK is back to negative so I guess the waiting starts.
> 
> Annie you're right to not push DH too much, I think this is why I'm going to let the BD slide today. I don't think DH is up for it again. After such a long wait it getting to be a bit 'slave to the machine' and not purely for fun. I don't want him to feel used and abused so if he brings it up, it's a go, if not. 2WW here we come. I finally had eggwhite so I can put some faith in that that yesterdays swimmers are well nourished and waiting. Conception could be happening right now, this very moment. Today is hopefully egg day so if she's out, those swimmers should be all over her, that if the victory hasn't already been won! What a thought!
> 
> 
> So when is everyone testing???????????

My fingers are crossed for you sweetie


----------



## Coconuts

Exactly D. There's really nothing anyone can say is there. I saw a woman on youtube ranting about well wishing comments after a loss. Eg. It was for the best, the baby wouldn't have been healthy, it's common, it's normal, don't worry blah blah blah. I'm sure it's no comfort when you want your baby and you want that particular baby right now. If AF is here at least there's no more waiting around in limbo. I'm sorry the cramps are getting you down and making it all the more real.
Let yourself have a cry, mourn the loss, then carry on. You should cry in fact, let it out, rage and be angry then it's gone and you can go on.
I hope that helped a little. We're all still right there with you D xxx


----------



## DHime

It's part of it I guess. Got no choice in it anyway so I am gonna be okay. 
It really suprises me how quickly we both got attached to the idea. I didn't even realize it at the time. 
You are right. It will make it all the sweeter next time. Next time I am putting myself on lock down for the first month and a half at least. "Don't even breath hard" lol
I think I will go to the movies tomorrow (I am taking the day off - originally for a doc appt but no longer needed) and I will see a comedy or something. Something fun anyway


----------



## Coconuts

Good plan D, that's the spirit! :hugs:


----------



## DHime

wow
I am gonna be 35 on Friday. I am so happy that I will be away from work. Less people asking me how old I am. I remember when that was so old. 
I beleive it when they say that inside every adult is kid asking "what happened?"


----------



## lizzywiz

anniepie said:


> isn't it funny, you 'meet' all these wonderful ladies on here and you almost want them to get a sticky BFP as much as you want one for yourself...such a rollercoaster...

This is so true! I am checking this board everyday and spending more time hoping for other gals' BFPs than I would have thought possible.

*DHime*- your attitude is so full of grace. :hugs:


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> wow
> I am gonna be 35 on Friday. I am so happy that I will be away from work. Less people asking me how old I am. I remember when that was so old.
> I beleive it when they say that inside every adult is kid asking "what happened?"

Isn't that the truth! Your strength for a positive attitude is amazing, btw :hug: . Statistics will be on your side for next little bean - I hope you don't have to wait too long for it! 

*Jaza* - :happydance: That's great that you got all that good info (thanks for sharing) & even better outlook for your chances! 

*Coconuts* I'm right there with you! I don't blame you for *allowing* :winkwink: dh a little de-stress man time. Enjoy your Relaxation Phase (is that part right?) I'm reluctantly enter the Detox phase. :haha: Goodbye, my bottles of wine and daily coffee. Hello, green tea and giant salads for meals!

Fx for all the upcoming testers!


----------



## bunda

It sounds like you're gonna be okay, DHime. 

Coconuts - wow, I guess he really does deserve some footie time. I think you've timed BD well, so any more would be belt and braces. You're in with a shot this cycle, anyway.

Good luck to all the patient TWWers who are nearing test time.


----------



## Coconuts

Hi *Dhime*, 35 tomorrow huh? Where did all that time go? Older and wiser you'll be *said in a Yoda voice if you didn't catch it*

*Nellie*, you've totally got the hang of the cycle phase breakdown, doesn't time fly this way?! Detox phase already, a little of what you fancy when you've got AF sure does make that first week just melt away. Detox phase reminds you of what game you're playing! I'm hoping to enter out of No-Man's-Land tomorrow and and enter Chill Out Phase. Aptly named because once egg's hatched I can chill the heck out and calm myself down after all the OPK hysteria that hit me this month. Hating them one minute, loving them the next! :dohh:

*Bunda* - BD tonight = belt and braces. :rofl: that made me laugh! Tonight's looking like a no, but that's OK, we gave it a well timed shot with globs of fertile mucus so if there's no bfp this cycle it'll just be one of those things and not due to badly timed activities. I would have liked a safety net tonight but I must remember DH is a lovely man and not just a sperm stick.
You know in cartoons when guys see a hot chick like a big leg of ham and their eyes pop out on stalks, during my fertile window, that's how I see DH, one big giant walking sperm! Poor DH.


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts said:


> I must remember DH is a lovely man and not just a sperm stick.
> You know in cartoons when guys see a hot chick like a big leg of ham and their eyes pop out on stalks, during my fertile window, that's how I see DH, one big giant walking sperm! Poor DH.

:rofl: Same here! :rofl:


----------



## happy9months

I'm turning 32 in February. Originally, my husband and I wanted to wait until we were financially and emotionally ready but the daddy and mother signals kept hitting us and we decided that you can never be emotionally or financially ready for a child. So we decided to start conceiving September 2011. 

We just begun but there's already so many funny obstacles like him getting slightly offended that I want to bd every two days because it's best and he complains bding is more like a job now instead of having fun, how he has a cold or flu and now I think I'm coming down with something during my fertile week :(

The stress is definitely going to be a hindrance. I think we all need to take a nice vacation.


----------



## SpringH

Hi Ladies.. I had a low point last night. I was just thinking about all of the whens and ifs and "correct" things. When my husband woke this morning we talked about it and he said... dont worry about it.. if we BD every day there is nothing more we can do.. how interesting his take on it... I am still going to temp and try to figure out the timing but I am so thankful for his attitude..


----------



## DHime

OMG - I just looked at my DH and pictured it. Now I can't look at him without giggling. :rofl:

I don't think I should have gone to work today though. I did fine till a friend that I had told called me and asked how the baby is doing today. I had to take a long walk outside for a while. I have never been able to let people see me cry for some weird reason. Thank goodness I brought my computer glasses with me to hide my eyes. She texted me and wanted to come over and to cheer me up. I gave my cell phone to DH and told him to keep it until after 5pm or I would have to go home early. (he is working with me while still in school)
Gosh I was the same way when my hamster died. I did fine as long as no one tried to hug me. (If anyone touches me, I lose it every time) It is a delicate hold I have on my emotions. Hormones changing rapidly doesn't help one bit either. 
It is easy to be positive but I still think I have a little greiving to do. I will be alot better once the cramping and stuff stops. Then I can put it behind me and move forward. 
I know you guys understand it better than anyone. Most of you have probably been through it a few times yourselves.
Ya'll are really awesome. :hug:


----------



## Coconuts

*Spring*, we all get that way sometimes. You come to TTC thinking it'll be a piece of cake and the more you learn about it the more it seems like a bloomin' miracle that anyone is ever born at all. It can be very daunting at times but look around you, it happens. It will for you too. Your DH has a great attitude and is ready and willing to do what it takes. I think both of you together are doing the right thing. Cover yourselves with a bonk-a-thon, which you'll know when to do based on all your charting and stuff. That way you guys don't have to go at it like rabbits from AF - BFP. It'll happen when the time is right. none of us know when that is, all we can do is just keep on truckin'.
honk honk

*Dhime*, did you tell many people, I hope you don't get too many more phone calls like that. At least you can have DH around you at work as a rock to lean on when you wobble. sending you lots of love poppet. :kiss:


----------



## Coconuts

*Happy9* :hi: Welcome to the thread. How does it feel to be out of the WTT crowd and here actually going for it? Like you said, it can get to be a bit like a 'job' but it's a good way to try and mix things up to keep you both on your toes. As long as you get the deposit, everything's good.
Hope you both perk up soon in time for eggy. It's always the way, fertile week is the week for illness, pulled muscles, work deadlines, business trips and family visits. :dohh:
Are you charting?


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, of course you need some grieving time. Don't worry about it, or let alone feel like you shouldn't do it. Just do what feels right. Once you pick up the pieces, things should become easier. 

I've been busy at work today ( :shock: ) so I've not had much time for the forum. We're still reasonably cheerful about the outcome of our appointment yesterday, but we'll see. I'm not getting my hopes up, just overall hoping I really will be able to avoid IVF, let alone a big label saying 'infertile' stuck on my forehead as I move on with no (biological) chidlren. So, we'll see.

Right now, I can't wait for the weekend to catch up - sleeping.


----------



## Jazavac

Happy9, welcome!


----------



## Jazavac

P.S. I keep raising at least one eyebrow at my September chart.


----------



## DHime

Coco - We were so excite we did tell a handfull including my grandma, & both sets of parents. It's gonna be a tough weekend. 
DH says maybe we can knock me back up so fast no one will notice.... lol
I am thinking that sounds easier than calling them. His mom even brought over a box of baby stuff. I am gonna hang onto all of it. Gonna use it eventually.


----------



## Coconuts

:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I can absolutely understand the whole part about excitement. I'll probably get an ad rolling in the local paper or something. Heck, not just local. :lol:

I mean, even now, I don't really have problems sharing information that, for the average co-worker of mine, could just as well be a bucket full of TMI.

I overall find people here to be a lot more private in different ways.


(It's been a while since I complained about lack of... overall understanding and company, ha? :rofl:)


----------



## sunnysun

DH- So sorry about your loss, I know how you're feeling, I've had 2 mc this year!
It's really hard so take your time, do cry and talk about it if it makes you feel better.
It takes time, you'll never forget about it but it does get better:thumbup:

Cocounut- so you're an english that's been adopted by the lovely Sardinian island?!!
I'm a Sardinian that has been adopeted by this lovely UK island!!

:winkwink:

Good luck on this cycle bella!


----------



## Coconuts

No way sunnysun!!! One in one out then. You'll appreciate the name of our school then Ajò English! All the Sardinians love it. 
How long have you been in the UK and why did you leave or why are you there if that's a better question?
What a small and strange world?!!!!!


----------



## flangel813

OMG...so I was just thinking this morning about how much the symptoms before must have been me symptom spotting because I really haven't had much for symptoms this cycle. Just a little bit of cramping here and there and went home with a bad headache yesterday. I've also had creamy CM but that is normal for me, even though it seems like more than usual.

So on to the point of the story...I just went to the bathroom and wiped and there was a little pink on the tissue. So now of course I am freaking out thinking is it implantation or really early AF (due Monday/Tuesday). I did stop taking B complex halfway through last cycle and have just been back to taking prenatals.

I was all chill and relaxed thinking about testing Sunday-ish but now that's all I can think about...why must my body keep messing with me??


----------



## Coconuts

Sunnysun, where abouts are you from? We spent a year in Cagliari with family and now we live on our own in our first house in Macomer. Small but lovely town. Do you know it?


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeeee, *Flangel*, could be the famous IB. I have a bad relationship now with IB. I got it at 8DPO last month and then 2 days later AF showed so I guess it was just AF coming early. But, I remember the OMG feeling when you see that little sign. :yipee: All you can do is be hopeful hun and try and keep the panty paranoia at bay :tease: GL girl, I hope this is it for you!!!!! :dust:


----------



## flangel813

Coconuts said:


> Eeeeeee, *Flangel*, could be the famous IB. I have a bad relationship now with IB. I got it at 8DPO last month and then 2 days later AF showed so I guess it was just AF coming early. But, I remember the OMG feeling when you see that little sign. :yipee: All you can do is be hopeful hun and try and keep the panty paranoia at bay :tease: GL girl, I hope this is it for you!!!!! :dust:

I've never had IB, just brown spotting a couple of days before AF but nothing like this....I must find something to keep me distracted for a few days more....aaaarrrrgggghhh! :brat:


----------



## Jazavac

flangel, that's what our bodies are for - they just exist to mess with us!


----------



## flangel813

Jazavac said:


> flangel, that's what our bodies are for - they just exist to mess with us!

You're right...just when I think I have this down, it throws a new symptom at me. geez!


----------



## DHime

Jaz - I really hope it was IB for you. (Crossing fingers and legs right now just for you)


----------



## Jazavac

You're probably thinking flangel there. I sure do hope I don't start bleeding too soon. :kiss:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Coconuts said:


> *Geek*, sorry about the blue dot. What a bummer! Do I see some spotting on your chart this morning? :hugs:
> 
> *DHime*, I'm sorry hun, :hugs: You've got the right attitude though. You've found the positives and it sounds like you're going to make the most of them. DH saying he's going to try even harder made me fear for your lady bits! Remember how you got your BFP this time...... less is more.
> 
> *Babydreamer*, 2 days left until testing, eeeeeeeek! Are you scared, nervous, excited, delirious, hopeful, doubtful....... or all of the above? :tease:
> 
> AFM, FMU OPK is as dark as yesterday's darkest. Still surging? Will do another OPK around lunchtime so see. :yipee:
> Hurrah for estrogen FSH and LH getting us this far :thumbup:
> BD last night has covered the base. Will try for some more tonight but if we don't we don't. DH has football :football: and doesn't like to do both. :awww: It's an easy choice for me.....

Oh my gosh I've missed you lovely ladies!! I've just been reading and catching up and I have to say that this is the most amazing thread here in my opinion. So many wonderful, kind and smart women and all so supoortive and helpful with each other! I feel so lucky to be a part of the over 30 group here :flower:. :hugs:

I've been away from here a lot lately, just super crazy busy with school work, classes, new house, job and just flew on a red-eye to the east coast to visit my mom. But I am DYING TO TEST!!!
* Coconuts*, I am all of those things! I'm scared, nervous, excited, delirious, hopeful, doubtful and going crazy with waiting!! I'm away from DH right now so I am forcing myself to wait till I'm back home with him to test and that means I can't test till Wednesday at the earliest!! Eeeeeek!!! 
I have had some pretty strange symptoms that don't line up with my usual PMS/AF symptoms.
*-sore throat for a few days now
-super dry mouth
-thirsty all the time!
-so sleepy I think I could fall asleep on my feet!
-foggy/spacey*
I could be just getting sick though, I have been pretty busy lately.

All my other symptoms, bloating, cramping, achiness and backache could all be AF related but who knows? I'm feeling kind of hopeful at the moment but i hope AF doesn't arrive and make me regret it!
I've also had higher temps than I ever have in the last few days so not sure if that is a good thing or not... Maybe one of you awesomely experienced tempers can check it and tell me what you think?


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh! Welcome to all the new faces on here and babydust to all!!

*Aleja*, any news? Have you tested? What if any sypmtoms are you having? I don't know about you but I'm going crazy here!! :loopy: I'm away from my DH so I will be in big trouble if I test without him :trouble: but I have my moments... :muaha:

*lizzywiz and bunda *whare are you ladies at in your cycle? How's it going?
*anniepie and lisa40*, How is the indulgence phase going? :wine:
*gemgem*, have you tested yet?
*flangel813* I hate the symptom spotting phase! Driving me crazy and I will feel like such a dummy when/if AF rears her ugly head. But I am remaining hopeful for now :thumbup:
*DHime*, I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through. I definately think you should allow yourself time to grieve and not to judge yourself or feel guilty about it. It's necessary to go through the rollercoaster of emotions to get to the other side. You have such a beautiful spirit and a healthy positive attitude, not to mention a supportive and loving OH and I know you will come through this. Happy birthday by the way!! :cake:


----------



## Coconuts

1baby a third rise in temps could be considered a triphasic pattern, I don't want to get your hopes up because it can in preggo and non preggo charts but it does come up a lot more frequently in :bfp: months!!!!! GL Fxd!
:dust:


----------



## Coconuts

Happy Birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy Birthday DHi-ime
happy Birthday to you
*pulls party popper*
:cake:


----------



## bunda

welcome, *Happy9months and Spring*

Waiting until financially ready is probably the reason so many people wait until their thirties, but ask any parent: you're never ready. Financially or otherwise, so you might as well get on with it. In our case, we started trying just as BOTH of us were unemployed. We figured people who already HAVE kids can be made unemployed. People could be made unemployed just after having a child. Life events will happen whether you have children or not, and you manage. Imagine if a penguin said to itself: "I'll think about laying an egg when the weather warms up a bit and when the sharks and killer whales are less aggressive". The important thing is, I feel emotionally ready to put my life towards training up a new human being. We'd be running out of time quicker than money. You find it somehow. You cut your cloth, as they say.

BD being a chore is exactly what I'm afraid of. OH is on libido-sinking meds and it shows (once so far this cycle and I'm on cd11). Plus we have the in-laws staying with us for the five days I'm likely to ov. "well, that's a lovely anecdote about OH at age five, but if you'll just excuse me, your son and I have some urgent business to attend to, um, upstairs, so if you'd excuse us.... oh but do help yourself to more cake".

I can tell the in-laws would love us to have children but they are being very good about not mentioning anything. The pressure is a little off, since they already have two terrific granddaughters (so lovely, I'm afraid my progeny wouldn't match them. They're 9 and 6 and are adorable).

*Dhime: *under the circumstances, it seems odd to wish you a Happy Birthday:cake:, but I hope the day allows you space to grieve for what might have been. You don't have to put on a brave face when in private or with us. Boy, but I'm so like you about being fine until that arm comes round and the _there there_ starts. I just have to leave the room. I think you'll be fine. You're already thinking ahead, beyond this and forward and sounds like DH is, too.

*Flangel:* and so the insanity begins.....

babydreamer: higher than average temps is a good sign, as it could be a triphasic pattern (three temp shifts in a cycle, the last being from the implanted egg). It could just be stupid body randomness, but you're in for a shot in this ttc lottery. Fx


----------



## Coconuts

Bunda said:

> I feel emotionally ready to put my life towards training up a new human being.

That's exactly it. As much as I'm looking forward to my baby, I'm looking forward to parent's evening, school days, Christmas Plays, taking stabilizers off bikes etc. Training up a new human being is right. Love it Bunda. I'm sure with a Bunda like you your little one will be the pick of the grandkids crop. (No slight towards your nieces intended.) :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa40

Morning all :hi:

The indulgent phase is going a little too well 1babydreamer. I think I had a couple too many last night (I'm off work today) and I feel quite :sick: & wow those temps are huge... good luck :thumbup: If they keep going up though, like by that much again I'd get yourself checked out as they are just on the ok side of too high at the moment, but I hope it's beacuse the bean is releasing tons of progesterone :hugs:

I've got my ultrasound appt at 2:15pm today & i have to drink 2 pints of water an hour beforehand... Thats not really gonna help my queasy stomach lol :haha:

I'm doing a trial run now to see how painful my bladder will be :rofl:

Coconuts... enjoy the chill out phase I have most things crossed for you.

DHime, hope you get nice & spoiled for your birthday, you deserve it :hugs:

Flangel - Good luck, really hppe its an IB for you :thumbup:

Jazavac - how long are your cycles, is it the bonking phase for you coming up :rofl:

& Bunda - very wise words again, me & the OH waited until we were financially secure, both have good jobs (a good maternity package) & now I wish we'd started much earlier, I had no idea it would be this hard, even though his brother and wife had 7 miscarriages :sad2: you just don't think you'll have any problems yourself...

Ah well, wish me luck not to pee on the doctor :blush:

xx


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted much I seem to just read what everone is saying and never post!!!
Well I am 10dpo and this morning did an ic, had a shower and when I looked I could see the faintest line. Showed my dh who doesn't entertain me and my imaginary lines and he could see it too!!! I don't want to get excited yet though as in the back of my mind I'm thinking it could well be an evap and I had to dash out the door for work so will wait untill tomorrow morning and try again!!!
Could one of you lovlies take a look at my chart and tell me how it's looking, it's my first month temping and so not really sure what I'm looking for!! 
Babydreamer I have been having similar symptoms to you with the dry throat, thirst etc but thought I was getting a cold. I am sooo worried about voicing all these things in case af comes along and I look like a right idiot!!
Happy Birthday Dhime xx


----------



## bunda

Gemgem, your chart looks pretty spiffing to me. Since you're only 10dpo, any hpt is going to be faint. I'd say try again in a few days (if you can wait that long) when ole eggy has potentially made itself a bit more comfortable. The bestest luck :thumbup: and fx for you.


----------



## gemgem77

Really??!!! Thanks Bunda that has made my day, even if this isn't my month I feel so happy I now am getting used to temping and OPK's. I will keep you all updated for sure on any progress :flower:


----------



## wookie130

Gemgem, I surely hope and pray that this is your BFP, but you really should wait another 3-4 days, and retest. Not trying to be the big pessimist here, but another test in a few days will yield far more definitive results. :) Keeping my fingers crossed that this is it for you!!!

DHime, I finally just got caught up in reading your situation...and I'm so sorry. I had a loss @ 10 weeks in July, and it was horrible. Your attitude has been absolutely awesome, and I just want to tell you to hang in there. Good things will come your way. And HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, dear!


----------



## babyluckpls

Hi,
I feel worried about my age...I turn 35 next week and I lost my twins this year.
My daughter was 7 weeks(phsycic) and my son I gave birth to at 5 months on the 23rd April.
Since then I am desperate to be pregnant again and I feel the clock ticking loudly in my head....
I'm back on Clomid, taking vitamins, having acupuncture, using preseed, checking ovulation.
Don't see what more I can be doing....the waiting is torture.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Wookie130 so do I but I know it could well have been an evap so won't believe it untill/if I get a nice line on a frer!!! :flower:
babyluckpls your in the same boat as all of us, I just turned 34 last week and feel the pressure!! So sorry to hear of your loss, this is a greta thread though were you can really talk about anything that's worrying you :hugs:


----------



## bunda

babyluckpls :hugs: it must be really hard for you. I'm so sorry to hear about your twins. You can only do what you can do. So much of this is out of our hands and that's probably the hardest thing to accept. You might feel the clock is ticking, but it's not like you're twiddling your thumbs. You're getting on with it. And remember there are people older than you who still have children. A friend of mine had her beautiful, healthy baby girl when she was forty. It can be done. I turn 35 in December. We're all of us mid-summer chickens here and know how you feel.


----------



## Coconuts

*Babydreamer*, that chart is looking great! Let's hope that's your first glimps of baby! We're on tender hooks.

*Gemgem*, the rise today is looking good, a third thermal shift can indicate implantation and pregnancy but not always so take it with a pinch of salt. Something I've noticed in the galleries on FF is pretty much anything can happen on your chart and not mean anything at all. Only two things are sure. A sustained rise indicates Ovulation. A drop down to the coverline indicated AF. (This last can jump back up again in which case the chart still has a sustained rise.)
I'm sorry I'm not more inspirational RE the charts. There's only one thing you can trust. :bfp:
The faint line this morning sounds promising thought hun! Can't wait for your update tomorrow morning. THIS COULD BE IT!!!!!!! :baby:

*Babyluck* :hi: Welcome to the thread.
That clock ticks loudly for all of us. Stick with us, you'll find it quite pleasing here!
I'm so sorry for you losses :hugs:, what a year for you guys! 
You're doing everything that you can so keep on going hun. Posting with other women in the same or a similar boat really helps to take some of the stress and pressure off.
If you're using FF, why don't you pop a ticker in your signature so we can follow along your cycle with you. Where are you in this cycle now?


----------



## bunda

How'd you ultrasound appt go, Lisa? Hope your bladder held up ok :haha:


----------



## gemgem77

Coconuts said:


> *Babydreamer*, that chart is looking great! Let's hope that's your first glimps of baby! We're on tender hooks.
> 
> *Gemgem*, the rise today is looking good, a third thermal shift can indicate implantation and pregnancy but not always so take it with a pinch of salt. Something I've noticed in the galleries on FF is pretty much anything can happen on your chart and not mean anything at all. Only two things are sure. A sustained rise indicates Ovulation. A drop down to the coverline indicated AF. (This last can jump back up again in which case the chart still has a sustained rise.)
> I'm sorry I'm not more inspirational RE the charts. There's only one thing you can trust. :bfp:
> The faint line this morning sounds promising thought hun! Can't wait for your update tomorrow morning. THIS COULD BE IT!!!!!!! :baby:
> 
> *Babyluck* :hi: Welcome to the thread.
> That clock ticks loudly for all of us. Stick with us, you'll find it quite pleasing here!
> I'm so sorry for you losses :hugs:, what a year for you guys!
> You're doing everything that you can so keep on going hun. Posting with other women in the same or a similar boat really helps to take some of the stress and pressure off.
> If you're using FF, why don't you pop a ticker in your signature so we can follow along your cycle with you. Where are you in this cycle now?

Thanks Coconuts, I still don't really understand temping I looked at my graph and can't see any dip where impantation could have taken place, but then like you say anything goes and not everyone is the same. I will just have to wait and see how this pans out. I am already thinking it was an evap and that this is not my month!!! It's nice to feel the excitement that it could be true even if it turns out not to be if that makes any sense :shrug:

Lots of :dust: to us all xx


----------



## Coconuts

It makes total sense Gem. You don't have to have and implantation dip, they're an excellent addition to make reading your chart easier but they don't happen for everyone, I've had them in the past but my last two cycles haven't even had a hint of a dip. The dip doesn't mean anything, it's the rise you want. As if to clarify my point beautifully, your chart has a huge dip CD12 that means absolutely nothing seeing as you had a positive OPK a few days AFTER. If an ov dip occurs, it's on the day of O itself.Your little dip of 2DPO is called a fall back rise and can happen after O but like most things, it doesn't mean anything. Just one of the many things that can happen after 2/3 days past O.
If your temp stays in the same range as this morning or higher, that's looking like a great triphasic chart but like usual, triphasic charts don't always point towards pregnancy, but it would give me hope none the less.
I'm sure you won't be able to hold off on testing tomorrow so GL hun. I hope this is the month!


----------



## gemgem77

Ahhh I see!!!! So high temps are good!! I was willing my temp to drop lol I will keep you guys posted on any progress!!


----------



## Coconuts

High temps are brilliant. If you have 18 days or more of high temps (right up there, way above the coverline) past Ovulation, you can pretty much bet your bottom dollar that you've got a baby on board. But who can wait 18 day????? Cue HPTs!


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha yeah that is so true I would never last 18 days!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

gemgem, test again! I'm impatient to see your not-so-faint-line. But a line is a line, so who cares about the color!

Personally, I'd stay away from reading into the chart (too much) because they're not really psychic or anything. Your temp is up and that's all you need! 18 or more days of elevated temps usually mean pregnancy, that's true. Implantation dips, triphasic, whatevers... well, if they really meant pregnancy, then I'll be giving birth to many babies in the next months, as each and every of my charts looked good.

So, yup, there's a line, your temp is above the coverline and, well, you're more than likely good to go! :dance: So happy for you! 10 DPO, I'm fairly sure you can't expect much more than just something faint. Keep us up to date! (And c'mon, go get more tests. :haha:)


I'm entering the bonking phase and it's getting a bit weird this month because we actually have to plan things - per doctor, no sex is recommended 48-24 hours before my second OPK plus day. So... there needs to be a lot of work and quite a lot of prediction put into this. Hm.


----------



## DHime

go gemgem!


----------



## DHime

babyluckpls said:


> Hi,
> I feel worried about my age...I turn 35 next week and I lost my twins this year.
> My daughter was 7 weeks(phsycic) and my son I gave birth to at 5 months on the 23rd April.
> Since then I am desperate to be pregnant again and I feel the clock ticking loudly in my head....
> I'm back on Clomid, taking vitamins, having acupuncture, using preseed, checking ovulation.
> Don't see what more I can be doing....the waiting is torture.

wow - hang in there. I am very sorry for your losses. I can't even imagine what you must have gone thru and still go thru. :hugs:
I know what you mean about the clock. For me it's more like an hourglass and I can't stop the sand from flowing. 
You are on the right track though of keeping your goal in focus. :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, happy birthday! Make it as happy as it can be. :hugs:

I got interrupted, stupid work. :pout:

Welcome to all the new girls, in case I haven't said it before. 

babyluckpls, I can't even imagine what you've been through. Except for the part with the ticking clock. It makes the whole thing even worse when the clock is, in fact, confirmed by a fertility doctor. :/


----------



## 1babydreamer

Well, I think I may be out ladies :sad2:. When I wiped this morning (tmi) there was a brownish tinge to my CM. Not a lot and no full on spotting yet but I think :witch: is getting ready to arrive and spoil my BFP plans :cry:.
I removed the one super high temp from yesterday since it was an outlyer. I flew overnight on a red-eye to the east coast yesterday and took my temp after a three and half hour nap at about 1:45pm east coast time that day so I'm sure it wasn't super accurate.

Bummed :sad1:


----------



## Coconuts

Nooooo, *babydreamer*! Lots of pg charts have a bit of spotting before the fabled BFP. Don't loose all hope just yet. But yeah, spotting sucks! :hugs:

*Jaza*, sounds tricky. You're good with your charts and stats and stuff, I'm sure you'll get it dead on. I read DH's swimmers are more up for the challenge in the morning?!


----------



## babyluckpls

Coconuts said:


> *Babydreamer*, that chart is looking great! Let's hope that's your first glimps of baby! We're on tender hooks.
> 
> *Gemgem*, the rise today is looking good, a third thermal shift can indicate implantation and pregnancy but not always so take it with a pinch of salt. Something I've noticed in the galleries on FF is pretty much anything can happen on your chart and not mean anything at all. Only two things are sure. A sustained rise indicates Ovulation. A drop down to the coverline indicated AF. (This last can jump back up again in which case the chart still has a sustained rise.)
> I'm sorry I'm not more inspirational RE the charts. There's only one thing you can trust. :bfp:
> The faint line this morning sounds promising thought hun! Can't wait for your update tomorrow morning. THIS COULD BE IT!!!!!!! :baby:
> 
> *Babyluck* :hi: Welcome to the thread.
> That clock ticks loudly for all of us. Stick with us, you'll find it quite pleasing here!
> I'm so sorry for you losses :hugs:, what a year for you guys!
> You're doing everything that you can so keep on going hun. Posting with other women in the same or a similar boat really helps to take some of the stress and pressure off.
> If you're using FF, why don't you pop a ticker in your signature so we can follow along your cycle with you. Where are you in this cycle now?

Hi Coconuts,

No too sure of all the terminology....What is FF pls?
Need to learn how to chart too as I have no idea about the temperature thing???
I am 1dpo according to my pee strips and cd18 x


----------



## gemgem77

Well ladies I raced home from work and you guessed it I took another test!!!! There is another very faint line, better than this mornings......OMG I am so excited!!!! I have taken a picture but I can't even see it on the pic. I can post it if you want to have a look and tweak?? DH can see it as well but won't let himself get excited untill I have a definite on a frer which I don't want to do untill tomorrow!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Sorry 1babydreamer but like the other girsl say your not out untill the old :witch: arrives :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Well babyluck, have I got a world of pain for you. Just kidding, temping is really useful when it goes your way but can be very frustrating too.
FF is Fertility Friend. If you click on my Temping Link in my signature it takes you to my home page on the website, you can join for free and enter all your temps and various fertility signs. It helps to confirm that you ovulated and when you can reasonably expect to test.
The temp thing is easy really. You temp in the morning, same time everyday, from under your tongue or up your hoohaa (which ever you prefer, I do the second because I get more reliable reading. I snore and mouth breathe at night with can cause big fluctuations.) So you take your temps and put them on a chart each day. After ovulation your temperature rises to a new range and stays there until AF comes then plummens back down to where they were before O. In this way you can see when O happened. The last day of low temps. If you OPK as well you get warning of little eggy coming, you can DTD accordingly and then watch those temps go up to confirm it. You can also monitor your cervical mucous and the position of you cervix which tell you more about approaching fertility.
I'm glad I started charting because I can see that my Lutheal Phase after O is only 10days, sometimes 9 which is a little short and can cause a fertilised egg to be flushed out with AF when given a few more days it may have become a pregnancy. Even though many women conceive and give birth to healthy full term babies with a 10 day LP, it's also correlated with low progesterone levels which in tern can result in early loss. I'm now taking Agnus Castus to try to balance my hormones a bit and I think that's why my cycles gone a bit mad this month.
I hope all this helped. Fertiltiy Friend has a great online charting course, which is just information about all of this to read. It's excellent and I feel much more in control of things.
:rofl: who am I kidding. It just lets you watch and monitor the chaos! :dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

*Gemgem* you lucky sod! I think it sounds like big congratulations are in order. I'll save it until you can send us the proof tomorrow morning!!!! :yipee:


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh thanks coconuts! I agree though it's so very faint so won't get excited untill I have a frer as confirmation. Do you think if I am preggers a frer will pick up tomorrow or sgould I wait untill Sun?


----------



## Coconuts

Definitely wait.


Spoiler
Just kidding :test: :test: :test:


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha ha you had me for a second!! DH wants me to go and do it now??!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Logically, hCG takes a couple of days for the amount to increase so a test from this avo and this evening are likely to be the same, if you use a different brand however, you might get a better result. Or, you might get nothing.
Test away Gem! you and DH are all worked up and excited about it, do it. Remember that 10DPO is still really early and if it looks like a neg, doesn't necessarily mean it won't change in a few more day!

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## gemgem77

I did it and......................BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!! It is really faint but came up straight away before the control line, just can't believe it!!! Need to go round Tesco now and get some more Frer for the morning as I only have clear blue digi in the house and their not very sensitive are they? Thanks for listening to me throughout this!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Trinigal26

YAY congrats!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Wahooooooooo!
congrats girl. I think you knew it from this morning though right?!
:yipee:
:wohoo:


----------



## gemgem77

I suppose!!!! I kept thinking it might be an evap but the line on the frer was so quick I'm in shock!!!! xx


----------



## Coconuts

I'm so happy for you! I hope mine is going to be roughly 8 days behind yours! Will not have the balls to test at 10DPO though.
First things first in confirming bloomin' O.

Are you going to do something lovely with DH to celebrate?


----------



## gemgem77

Sorry was just out walking the dogs!! Thanks Coconuts!! 
Oh how amazing would that be if we all got our BFP's!!! Do you think a clear blue digi would pick up yet? I can't be bothered to go out and it's all I have in the house for the morning!!!
I saw you ov'd that is so great I'm really pleased for you :flower: x


----------



## Lisa40

Congratulations gemgem :yipee: soooo happy for you :hugs:

well my scan didn't go so well, I have a 5cm cyst on my left ovary, the radiographer couldn't believe I wasn't in pain, said it's the biggest she's seen, half the size of my uterus :sad2:

on the plus side apparently my right ovary is ok... Don't really know what all this means, got an appt with the fertility specialist on the 4th oct x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Lisa :flower:

I'm so sorry, will you get more info on the 4th about what they can do? :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Congratulations, gemgem! :dance: :dance:



Lisa, why are they sending you to a fertility specialist because of the cyst? What kind is it? I lived (happily, I guess) with a watery ovarian cyst for about two years. It was 28mm (2.8 cm) at one time, then eventually it went down to 21mm (2.1 cm) later, after some month of birth control. It was so persistent that they eventually sent me to a lab to get the CA125 markers drawn, but they came back negative. I was never in pain either and I had no clue it had bursted - last year around this time I had another scan and it just wasn't there anymore. 

Hang in there. It really can be nothing in particular (watery cyst is usually a regular follicle that doesn't burst and go down the drain, pretty much).


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Jazavac It's really early days though and I know I'm way to excited but I can't help it!!!


----------



## NellieRae

Wow! I've been gone for a day and this thread has cranked out pages :laugh2: Welcome to the new ladies :flower: 

*gemgem * CONGRATS!! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: Cheers (with sparkling grape juice) to your :bfp:!

*Dhime * :cake::wine: Happy Birthday :) 

*Lisa * Sorry about the distressing news :hugs: Hopefully your FS will ease your fears and give some hope to you about what can be done to help, if anything needs to be. I've found an informative website on fertility treatments written by a RE. There's A LOT of info there, in case you need to obsess a little (I know I would) https://www.ivf.com/ch20mb.html FX that its a non-issue or an easy fix. Just a little bump. 

*Bunda* You crack me up! I'm sure any grandchildren you offer will be just as lovely and loved as your nieces! My in-laws are about to descend tomorrow, too, and the BD fest MUST begin! :wacko: Where there is a woman ttc, there is a way!


----------



## Lisa40

I already had the appt with the fs booked as we've been trying over 2 years, they sent me for the ultrasound so the fs could see what might be causing problems. The radiographer said they'd probably have to remove it, said even if we did get pg it's likely they there wouldn't be enough room for the foetus to grow due to the size of the cyst... 

But at least if we get this sorted it might help us, you never know :thumbup:

x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks NellieRae :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

What? Babies grow much bigger than a 5cm cyst! I think that radiographer should take a hike. Sounds like a lot of specualtion and scaremongering if you ask me. I was talking to Anniepie about cysts just the other day and most times they're just something that many women get and they just go away on their own, just like Jaza said. Wait and talk to a more sensitive (I hope) fertility specialist before getting to worked up about it. I know it's easy to say. I hope it'll be a quick and easy fix hun :hugs:


----------



## flangel813

Congrats gemgem!! :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks flangel813 x


----------



## Jazavac

Lisa, I wouldn't agree to a surgical removal right away. If it's just watery, perhaps trying with syntetic hormones would work for you (birth control or the like). It could be gone with them within a month or two.

Good luck with the RE. I find them, of course, to be a lot more helpful than any other doctor trying to chime in when it comes to conception. (Can't you tell I just love ours... :haha:)


----------



## flangel813

Lisa - hope you get some answers on the 4th. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: chime in! Nosey parkers!


----------



## Jazavac

Shhh.

I am still trying to live with the fact that general practitioners in the US go spelunking and getting PAP smears and the like, or, overall, get to pop your hood, y'know. In my little country, we have exclusively OB/GYNs get that honor.


----------



## Coconuts

Back in the UK I used to 'pop my hood' only at the Family Planning Clinic. I used to go there for all my plumbing check ups and to get the nasty BCP. The women there were so much nicer than the docs at the surgery and I didn't feel like I was hanging out in cough and cold central while trying to make sure I was healthy. :dohh: I don't know if there's a similar place here. I haven't looked. I'm expecting to discover it all as me and my (soon to be *fxd*) BFP plunge headfirst into the system.


----------



## Jazavac

Here, I strip only for OB/GYN kind of people and this reproductive endocrinologist guy, who is, well, a fertility specialist and does the whole popthehoodup business. 

Back in Croatia, I had a regular ob/gyn at the local clinic, that didn't look too scary and then an extra, private practice one, who worked at his own office, which was the whole lower level of his home. Now, that was... neat.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Ohhhhhhh congrats *gemgem*!!! :yipee::wohoo:
I hope I'm not far behind you!! My slightly tinged cm from this morning is completely gone! Not a spec of color now. Hmmmm... Dunno. Might have to test before I get back home to my DH :muaha:

*Lisa*, I'm so sorry to hear that but Jaza is right. I had a massive cyst on my right ovary years ago that put me in the hospital with pain. They thought it was appendicitis! It went away though on its own and I haven't had any since. Cysts are very common in women who are ovulating and they come and go with no harm done. I hope you get more answers soon and I certainly wouldn't agree to surgery unless it is the last resort. :hugs:


----------



## DHime

Gemgem - CONGRATS!!!!! OMG I am so keeping you in my prayers that you get a sticky one. Stick baby stick!

Lisa - Docs can scare the crap out of you when discussing ovarian cysts. I went to the emergency room when a 3cm cyst ruptured. I knew what it was was but they said to go if it happened with so much pain with it. They said they found 4 more and cysts all over my cervix. Later I was told by an GYNO that this is actually pretty normal. The emergency room docs had me scared out my wits. The point is not to panic and allow these guys to cut on you just to bill your insurance. (and some do this)


----------



## DHime

On a good note, the dh has volunteered to check my cm daily to do his part. He has adopted it as a right of passage so he is more than a walking sperm.
(Still can't get that image out of my head) :rofl:
cd 2 and feeling much better today. Looking for bean #2 to be a sticky one.
Are you supposed to wait a month after mc before ttc again or is it okay to get right back to it?


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks *1babydreamer* I hope your not far behind me too!!!

Thanks *Dhime* for your kind words. I know your going through a rough time at the moment and it means a lot :hugs:

I got up with hubby this morning and did the clearblue digi :happydance::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Coconuts

*Gemgem* Love the new tickers and the no-doubt-about-it clearblue! Congratulations again hun!

AFM, I've been doing some celebrating this morning too. Here's what I posted in my journal:

*CD: 31
Chill Out Phase: Day 3
3DPO!*

:yipee:
We have cross hairs!
Pictures speak louder than words!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot 2011-09-24 08-02-44.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NellieRae

Who ever imagined that one day we could all get so excited over a couple of red lines on a graph? *Coconuts*, that's wonderful! :icecream: Hold off the crazy as long as you can :haha:

*Dhime*, I'm not really sure, but you can actually do a search and find pregnancy charts with "first cycle after miscarriage" or something like that on FF. Since it happened so early on, and hcg seems to have disappeared, I vote go for it! :thumbup: (assuming you're physically up for it.)


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, if you're body's ready you'll get another BFP. If not, you probably won't.
I'm sure you're good to go. Like Nellie said...

Nellie :rofl: @ hold off the crazy! I'll try but it's a psychological battle isn't it. That smiley is perfect for me right now. Chuffed to bits and since the summers finishing here, we're getting as much handmade icecreams in from the icecream shop as we can, especially as we get them at a discount since the icecream maker is a student of ours.
(I'm hoping for some discounted dental care too since a new student enrolled last night and she's a dentist! We also have the wife of the local baker and the daughter of a local council worker! - Love village life!)


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks coconuts, probably a bit much quite quickly but I can't help it!! Wow your graph looks great!!! This really could be your month :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Dhime I have heard you would be advised to wait 1 cycle and then go for it :flower:


----------



## aleja

ok so i had a few pages of catching up to do but CONGRATULATIONS GEMGEM!!!! :happydance:
I missed all the build up but very happy to hear your news. 
You lucky girl :yipee:
Did you do anything special this month to catch the eggy? (e.g. use a magic wand or potion:haha:)

Hope 1babydreamer and flangel are up next. and me hopefully. i am dpo13 now so i could potentially test but too scared. AF due tomorrow or Monday and I am feeling a bit PMS'ish. Flangel I am sharing all your symptoms..headache, woozy, CM etc but i think that is what happens to me every month before the witchy comes. 


Welcome to all the new ladies, thank u for joining us and looking forward to sharing the highs and lows with you all. :flower:

DHime happy belated birthday. 35 is the new 25 so you have nothing to fear in terms of age, you are still a youngling. :hugs:

GL ladies at whatever part of the ttc phase u are in:hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

aleja said:


> ok so i had a few pages of catching up to do but CONGRATULATIONS GEMGEM!!!! :happydance:
> I missed all the build up but very happy to hear your news.
> You lucky girl :yipee:
> Did you do anything special this month to catch the eggy? (e.g. use a magic wand or potion:haha:)
> 
> Hope 1babydreamer and flangel are up next. and me hopefully. i am dpo13 now so i could potentially test but too scared. AF due tomorrow or Monday and I am feeling a bit PMS'ish. Flangel I am sharing all your symptoms..headache, woozy, CM etc but i think that is what happens to me every month before the witchy comes.
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, thank u for joining us and looking forward to sharing the highs and lows with you all. :flower:
> 
> DHime happy belated birthday. 35 is the new 25 so you have nothing to fear in terms of age, you are still a youngling. :hugs:
> 
> GL ladies at whatever part of the ttc phase u are in:hugs:

Thanks so much aleja!! Ha ha magic wand is about right!!! This was my first cycle of temping and using cb digi opk's. I think they are great and highly recommend them. The ic's are ok for the first few cycle days but then the digi is the best to get your smiley face!!


----------



## aleja

gemgem77 said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> ok so i had a few pages of catching up to do but CONGRATULATIONS GEMGEM!!!! :happydance:
> I missed all the build up but very happy to hear your news.
> You lucky girl :yipee:
> Did you do anything special this month to catch the eggy? (e.g. use a magic wand or potion:haha:)
> 
> Hope 1babydreamer and flangel are up next. and me hopefully. i am dpo13 now so i could potentially test but too scared. AF due tomorrow or Monday and I am feeling a bit PMS'ish. Flangel I am sharing all your symptoms..headache, woozy, CM etc but i think that is what happens to me every month before the witchy comes.
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, thank u for joining us and looking forward to sharing the highs and lows with you all. :flower:
> 
> DHime happy belated birthday. 35 is the new 25 so you have nothing to fear in terms of age, you are still a youngling. :hugs:
> 
> GL ladies at whatever part of the ttc phase u are in:hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much aleja!! Ha ha magic wand is about right!!! This was my first cycle of temping and using cb digi opk's. I think they are great and highly recommend them. The ic's are ok for the first few cycle days but then the digi is the best to get your smiley face!!Click to expand...

Thanks gemgem, i think i will be starting to temp if AF shows up again as I am a bit lost of when OV actually happens. 
i am already getting myself ready for another cycle as i think it is only a matter of hours/days before aunt flo visits.


----------



## aleja

gemgem77 said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> ok so i had a few pages of catching up to do but CONGRATULATIONS GEMGEM!!!! :happydance:
> I missed all the build up but very happy to hear your news.
> You lucky girl :yipee:
> Did you do anything special this month to catch the eggy? (e.g. use a magic wand or potion:haha:)
> 
> Hope 1babydreamer and flangel are up next. and me hopefully. i am dpo13 now so i could potentially test but too scared. AF due tomorrow or Monday and I am feeling a bit PMS'ish. Flangel I am sharing all your symptoms..headache, woozy, CM etc but i think that is what happens to me every month before the witchy comes.
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, thank u for joining us and looking forward to sharing the highs and lows with you all. :flower:
> 
> DHime happy belated birthday. 35 is the new 25 so you have nothing to fear in terms of age, you are still a youngling. :hugs:
> 
> GL ladies at whatever part of the ttc phase u are in:hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much aleja!! Ha ha magic wand is about right!!! This was my first cycle of temping and using cb digi opk's. I think they are great and highly recommend them. The ic's are ok for the first few cycle days but then the digi is the best to get your smiley face!!Click to expand...

PS you must be soooo excited!!!!:happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Yes I would highly recommend temping it really helped me. 
I am sooooo excited I don't know what to do with myself, I am really tired because I couldn't sleep last night!! :headspin::yipee:


----------



## sunnysun

OMG , the pages on this thread just go so fast! I had to go back few pages to see what has been happening in the past 2 days!!

Hope everyone is having a nice weeked!

*GEMGEM*- BIG CONGRATULATIONS! Brilliant news!

*DH*- happy belated bday. On my personal experiences and by what different docs have told me, DO wait for another cycle before TTC. Your body needs time to adjust, to get back to normal, especially cause the first cycle after mc could be different from the usual one.


*COCONUTS* I have been living in the UK for 15 years! OMG too long but hubby is english so I'm not going anywhere any time soon!
Loving your school name ah ah ah.

Is your hubby from Macomer? Yeah I know it although I am don't think I have been there before. 

Yeah for the 3dpo! Cound down started for you ;)


----------



## bunda

*GemGem!!!!!!* CONGRATULATIONS. I have in-laws to stay so I have to run but I saw your signature in the catch up reading I've been doing. Woo, great news! May this be a sticky, sticky bean. 

*Coconuts*: your chart looks great. Aaaaah, now you can relax, let DH out of the cuffs and wait for the madness to begin in about a week's time. I've decided to use OPKs this cycle. I had no idea they were so SMALL. They always look so big in other people's pictures.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Sunnysun x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Bunda I am praying it's sticky x


----------



## wookie130

Gemgem, AWESOME!!!! So glad you got more BFP results on your FRER!!! You are fo' shiz up the spout, girl! :) Congratulations!


----------



## gemgem77

LOL thanks Wookie I sure hope it's sticky x


----------



## 1babydreamer

Pretty sure I'm officially out now. Started spotting yesterday and there was bright red this a.m when I wiped :cry: The :witch: is here.
Oh well... On to the indulgence phase :wine: and then back to :sex:! 
I feel so foolish, really felt this was THE month! No more naughty symptom spotting from me! :trouble:
On the bright side I know that i ovulated this month and I now know I have about a 13 day LP :)

*aleja*, hopefully she stays away for you!! FXED!!


----------



## gemgem77

Sorry to hear the old :witch: got you. Don't feel silly about symptom spotting that's what this site is for, no one thinks that of you at all. x


----------



## sunnysun

Sorry babydreamer that the witch has arrived, as you said, it's great that you have Od and 13LP is just perfect!


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooo *Aleja*, 13DPO. Fxd for you hun. I totally get the not wanting to test. It's sometimes better not knowing than knowing for sure it's a BFN!

But what if it's a BFP!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?

Tomorrow morning.....

:test:

*Sunnysun* 15 years! Wow, you're the opposite of me and my DH. I'm married to a Sardinia living in Sardinia and your married to an Englishman living in England. How strange. I've only been here for 2 but we have 0 plans to return to the UK. Life on the island is just too good!

*Bunda*, DH is out of the cuffs and is actually napping on the sofa while I type, lulled by the sound of the keystrokes no doubt. I thought the exact same thing when I started with the OPKs! Barely any room to write on the ends what CD they are and the time. Are you doing them now? I hated them last month since I didn't get a real positive but have grown to love them after I saw the nice double line on Wednesday. I'm a fair weather friend to OPKs.

*Babydreamer*, Noooo I'm sorry she got you. Don't feel foolish, we are all exactly the same. From the safety of 3DPO I'm adamant I won't be symptom spotting since I know my hormones are boosted this time round so it's all just symptoms of more progesterone and doesn't mean baby any more than it means AF. Like I said, I say this now and no one is above secretly convincing themselves this is the one.
Like you said, Indulgence phase is here, you're Oing and you have a great LP! :hugs:


----------



## valentine77

GemGem - congratulations, that's fantastic news!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks valentine77 x


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, gemgem, nice tickers there! Congrats again!

Coconuts, that chart looks really good! The only thing I'll say now that I've had the reproductive guy explain some charting details to me, the crosshairs could've probably been placed on day 29, too, but not necessarily. Either way, DPO is DPO! 

My OPKs are negative, but I think my CM is slowly getting there.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Please, I need your help and advice ladies! I'm so confused. :wacko:

*TMI warning!*
So yesterday morning, the first thing I noticed when I wiped was there was a brownish tint to my CM. Then there was nothing the rest of the day till evening when I wiped and there was bright pink. I was sure it meant AF would be here in full in the morning. The rest of the night I had only off and on brownish discharge and only when I wiped, not on my underwear. This morning I fully expected full on AF and so was not too surprised when I saw red when I wiped but now nothing! Only brownish when I wipe and no staining on my underwear! What on earth is going on? I'm not deluding myself into thinking I am pregnant but this isn't AF yet so not sure where I stand. My AF usually starts out heavy and full and then dissapates to spotting.

I'm also way off my normal schedule and in a different time zone and I'm thinking it might be affecting my temps and body. 
Wednesday at midnight I flew from the west coast to the east coast on a red-eye and landed at 7am east coast time (4am west coast). I threw out the temp that day since it was after the flight and a 4 hour nap in the afternoon and it was high, 98.8. I haven't been sure the exact time I should temp here with the time difference and I'm used to temping at exactly 5am every morning west coast time. My temps have been all over the place here at different times but not below coverline. My Aunt is in the hospital and I stayed with her till late last night and so slept in a bit today. This morning I temped at 4am and got 99.0 degrees, my highest ever!! I was burning up and sweating in bed which is what woke me up. Then I went back to sleep and temped again at 7am and it was 97.5 and back to sleep and temped at 11:45am and it was 98.6!! 
I don't know what to think! I just wish if it was AF she would just come already so I could start a new cycle but as of now I don't know where I am!

Has this happened to anyone else? Sorry to bother everyone but I'm just so confused. :blush:


----------



## Coconuts

*Jaza*, Thanks. I expected FF to put it on CD29 actually since it's the next day to my OPK but temps start the up turn on CD28 so I'll just FF to it. It really looks like I tried to O a few days before and tried again. Eitherway, like you say, DPO is DPO. For this reason I think I might try and hold off on testing until 12DPO at the earliest.

*1baby*, I don't know what to tell you hun. The travelling isn't great for temps and stuff so I don't know how much you can trust your chart to tell you anything, but when can we ever? The spotting close to your normal AF date isn't a great sign but then again, plenty of BFP charts have spotting at this point too? :shrug: I know you're at the end of your tether with all the waiting and not knowing, but there is something you could do

:test:


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts said:


> Nellie :rofl: @ hold off the crazy! I'll try but it's a psychological battle isn't it. That smiley is perfect for me right now. Chuffed to bits and since the summers finishing here, we're getting as much handmade icecreams in from the icecream shop as we can, especially as we get them at a discount since the icecream maker is a student of ours.
> (I'm hoping for some discounted dental care too since a new student enrolled last night and she's a dentist! We also have the wife of the local baker and the daughter of a local council worker! - Love village life!)

Mmmmm, homemade ice cream. You make me want to come and live in Sardinia, too :laugh2: Btw, what does "chuffed to bits" mean?


*babydreamer*, my most recent af started this way, I'm sorry to say. A little bright red the morning after brown/pink spotting, then back to spotting brown. Af showed up the day after it. I never used to spot for more than 1/2 daybefore af, but since ttc, my body has decided to change things up & keep me guessing. :dohh: All your traveling and temping challenges probably means you should take them with a grain of salt. So it is wait and see, or as Coconuts suggested :test:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks so much *Coconuts* and *NellieRae*, I'm sure you're both right. I don't even want to waste a test! Mentally, I'm already onto the next cycle, I just wish my body would follow! No more red at all at the moment, just brown, stringy cm when I wipe. 
Whay does my body hate me?! Waiting, waiting... :tease:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Jazavac I know I've gone to town but can't help it :haha:

1babydreamer I really would do a :test: if I was you! Surely if your temps still high and you don't have any actual blood you may be pregnant?? If you already doubt you are then of it is negative it won't upset you too much x


----------



## Coconuts

*Nellie*, must be a British thing. To be chuffed about somethings means you're really pleased about it. Chuffed to bits = really happy. Sorry poppet. :blush:


----------



## DHime

Goodness - 4 pages and I was only out a day or so.
1BABY - TEST! TEST! TEST! TEST! (chanting)
GemGem - Hang in there LO! Sticky it will be....

If my body is ready, it will happen. If not, it won't. Either way it is good for me to get right back out there. 
As for waiting another month to try... I am the type of woman that is horribly tenacious.


----------



## DHime

Getting tired of AF already. I am used to only 2 or 3 days tops.
Today makes 4. Euch...


----------



## Jazavac

I am getting more and more certain that POS exists. No, I'm not talking about Point of Sales, I know every store pretty much has this terminal. I am talking about pre-ovulation-syndrome. It exists and I suffer from it, damnit. Seriously, some days leading to the big O-day, I am in a worse shape than right before my period. Hysterical, irritable.. ick. And then I also got this weird urge today to eat meat. So I grilled some steaks. (I'm not saying it's weird to eat meat, it's just that I couldn't care less whether or not I'll ever be served any.)

So, yeah, I declare now the existance of POS. 

Regardless of that, I really need to meet people. I am getting insanely tired of existing on my own. I do have a husband and he's great, but I do need more interaction. No idea where to go or what to do, though. I just feel like I don't belong anywhere.


----------



## DHime

I agree. POS exists


----------



## Coconuts

Aw *Jaza*. Sorry about the POS. In fact the day before O this cycle I cried on the phone to DH because he forgot to call me when he arrived in the city after a long drive. I was worried he'd had a accident. It was more from relief that anything else but totally uncontrollable emotions. :tease: you could be onto something there.
I know you're going to college, or doing some diploma? But could you go to a hobby kind of class once a week. Painting, drawing, creative writing, photography, foreign language, wine tasting (not a great suggesting when TTC) baking classes?????? If you go to something you find interesting surely you'll meet some like minded people there. Get in there, mix it up and invite everyone to the bar next door afterward to mull over the course etc. That's what I'd do anyway.
How are the OPKs coming?

*DHime*, sorry about the long AF. Think of it as a cleansing thing. Renewing. It's almost behind you now :hugs:


----------



## aleja

i finally caved in this morning and did the POAS. Big fat nothing. :sad2:not even an evap line to make me wonder. i have been feeling down all day about it. at least it puts me out of my misery but i too am feeling foolish as i really thought i was in with a chance this cycle. DH has been really good about it and trying to cheer me up (and also telling me not to worry) but I am. I am now onto my 7th cycle and it feels like it will never happen. :nope:AF is due today or tomorrow so i am now waiting for her to rear her ugly head....sigh..

1baby dreamer (and everyone!) GL and hang in there:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Aleja, when the bubble bursts it explodes like a dirty bomb huh?!
I'm sorry. At least with 6 cycles under your belt the stats are rising in your favor for a BFP this month. BFN at 14 DPO is pretty conclusive but some women don't get there BFP until a little later even so don't give up all hope just yet. If she shows, crack open a bottle of wine to comiserate the BFN and celebrate your strength and tenaciousness and dedication.
Any new plans of action for this next cycle or more of the same?
:hugs:


----------



## aleja

thanks coconuts, yes it was like a bit of an explosion of emotion as i had tried to be calm and collected this cycle but i think it is now taking its toll. however i will hang in there. i will order some more of the wretched OPK sticks and a thermometer. i should start temping as i have no idea if i actually ovulate really. If no luck again for next cycle i will go to the doctors to sort this out. i don't want to waste any more time in case there is something wrong. DH agreed to go to the docs with me if no PG by January which is after our Hawaii holiday but i really don't know if i can wait this long anymore.....i am just feeling sorry for myself today but hopefully within a few days i will just get back on the pony and keep going.


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja, I'm sorry if you've said this like a million times but if it's not in the sig, I just can't remember it. (Crapo memory at the best of times, slightly concerned about preggo brain to be honest)
How long have you and DH been TTC and have you ever charted before? I thought you were charting and this month you just took a break :shrug:
If you're not charting at all then I wouldn't panic about not getting there yet. The number 1 reason why women don't get pregnant quickly is because the timing is off. The window is really quite small compared to the rest of the cycle.
If I were you I'd deffo get some more of those OPKs, get temping and see if you're timing is as good as you thought.
GL
Hope you feel better soon hun. AF really knocks the wind out of your sails doesn't she. There's nothing doing. Get back on the horse hun with some extra weaponry! :ninja:


----------



## flangel813

aleja said:


> i finally caved in this morning and did the POAS. Big fat nothing. :sad2:not even an evap line to make me wonder. i have been feeling down all day about it. at least it puts me out of my misery but i too am feeling foolish as i really thought i was in with a chance this cycle. DH has been really good about it and trying to cheer me up (and also telling me not to worry) but I am. I am now onto my 7th cycle and it feels like it will never happen. :nope:AF is due today or tomorrow so i am now waiting for her to rear her ugly head....sigh..
> 
> 1baby dreamer (and everyone!) GL and hang in there:hugs:

Aleja - I know how you feel...I tested this morning :BFN: I was hopeful this month with the HSG and everything, even though they said my tubes were clear. DH and I talked last night and we at least know that all of our testing is "normal". I almost didn't test this morning because my CM looked like it had a little brown in it but I wasn't 100% sure. At least I had a pretty relaxing cycle taking a break from temping and all. I just don't know what we should do anymore other than :sex: and hope for the best. :shrug:

I just counted and this month was cycle 13 for us.


----------



## Coconuts

Aw flangel, it still could be too early. Just looking at your chart, it's difficult to tell when you exactly O'd but I'd say from OPKs that you're 9 or 10 DPO. That's still really early and you temp is nice a high this morning. If you can not test tomorrow and then test the morning after you might get a nice surprise. After 13 cycles, I know you know all this. Don't rule it out yet! GL Fxd
:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

Hugs to you aleja and flangel. Coconut said it all there, I can't agree more.


I just hit the wrong button on my mouse and lost a long post. Sigh.

I was basically saying that I've tried various exercise classes and met nobody (either way too old or way too young). When I started working, most of those fell through because not much in my town happens outside the regular business hours and, well, I do have a job after all.

The classes I take are mostly online because, again, not many happen after 6pm. Sad but true. Those I've taken on campus were a disaster - I had to take some introductory ones and my classmates were kids of 18 or so.

I live in a town of 46000 people, that gives a home to three colleges and all the kids that come here, but it still makes it a very dead place. I don't know my US well enough to make any conclusions. Maybe it's just our problem here.

The two activities I love the most, biking and swimming, never brought me any companions. It's hard to talk under the water, too, I know. :rofl:

As far as the hobbies go, I paint, but I do that by myself. Unless I pay thousands of dollars to paint with the college kids in a class (yes, unfortunately, it'd more than likely be those 18 year olds), I can pretty much keep doing it by myself. 

I have not heard of foreign language classes, other than those at college. That would be way too much money for little to no gain. I had languages during my regular school, but what I really truly learned came from special language schools where we worked in small classes and whatnot. None of that here, unfortunately, as people in general don't really care if you spoke anything but English. I already speak about seven languages and it's of no value to me, in terms of employment or financial aspects of any sort. People just admire it... verbally.
The people I work with, I really don't click with either, it seems. There are quoite a few who match age-wise, but I guess our interests are too different. Most of them enjoy going to the casinos and I've never been to one. I really don't care to go either. They seem to be spending significant portions of their income gambling. I find that a bit scary, to be honest. They don't cook, I do. They read different books and watch different movies. Some of them think I am very weird or even rude because I usually don't order food with them. I don't because I can't eat that, unfortunately, no matter how hard I try. It's not what I like and it's not what I allow myself to eat, considering my diet. Many random foods make me sick to my stomach because of how greasy they are, too. Some have kids and don't go anywhere. Most watch TV all day long and know everything about every single show. We own a huge TV unit, but we don't pay for TV programming. We're not stingy by any means; it just doesn't spike enough interest and we often have no time for it. 

I just don't know where people are, those of my age, at least. My criteria is really low these days, meaning I'd go out on a limb to learn to love something new or do something I don't and wouldn't normally care for. But I can't seem to figure it out and it's been over two years. Ok, most have kids, but I am not really getting excited about meeting them all once/if we have a baby of our own. I already told you that I rarely ever see a baby outside, being pushed in a stroller or worn any way. There are some kids in the parks, every once in a while, but for the most part, I would assume they are all indoors doing whatever their families do. 

So I walk around usually by myself like a weirdo. Or bike by myself. Or shop by myself. My husband does as much as his schedule allows, but sometimes we just prefer it that I do the above mentioned things by myself because the two of us, too, really need a break. And we love each other dearly.

And that's all that's there to it. The US, or at least here where we live, puzzles me greatly.


----------



## sunnysun

BABYDREAMER- Did you test? If Af is not here yet, maybe should test?

FLANGEL and ALEJA- as the girls are saying- hang in there, you're not out until you see it! ;)

COCONUTS- Village life! I do miss it so much, family and village life, relaxing life! London is probably the opposite to everything that Sardinia has- food, weather etc. 
Where are you from in the UK?

JAZAVAC- How long have you been living in this town? does your hubby know anyone like a girfirend/wife of one of his mate?


----------



## 1babydreamer

aleja said:


> i finally caved in this morning and did the POAS. Big fat nothing. :sad2:not even an evap line to make me wonder. i have been feeling down all day about it. at least it puts me out of my misery but i too am feeling foolish as i really thought i was in with a chance this cycle. DH has been really good about it and trying to cheer me up (and also telling me not to worry) but I am. I am now onto my 7th cycle and it feels like it will never happen. :nope:AF is due today or tomorrow so i am now waiting for her to rear her ugly head....sigh..
> 
> 1baby dreamer (and everyone!) GL and hang in there:hugs:

Oh *aleja*, I feel your pain! :hugs: I'm worried too and I am SO disapointed that this cycle wasn't the one! I took a test this morning as AF still hasn't shown, (but still spotting dark brown occasionally,) and :bfn:. 
I'm away from DH so trying not to sound as down as I am when I talk to him. I really had a feeling about this month and that means I was comepletely wrong and I can't even trust my gut anymore! I just want AF to come now so I can start CD1and try again. :sad2:
 
Thanks to everyone for all the support and listening to my rants :blush:

*Jaza*, I agree with you about the POS. I just wish I was in that phase at the moment instead of the moping WFAF (waiting for AF) phase I am currently in.

Good luck to all the ladies in the TWW and still waiting to O! :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

*Babydreamer*, you tested! Sorry it was a BFN, but worth a shot. I'm sure AF'll show up any minute. :cry: :hugs:

*Jaza*, that's a great idea about wives and girlfriends of DH from Sunnysun. Could you guys throw a Halloween party and invite them. See if any of them are forth coming? I'm sorry the situation where you live is what it is. Maybe when you get your BFP you'll meet some other young Mums along the way. When I was little my mum was in a meet-a-mum group. Once a week, mum's would bring their kids to different houses. Kids play together and Mums compare notes and get to know each other. :shrug: Hang in there.

*Sunnysun*, my family is from Cheltenham. In the middle of the cotswolds, it's a beautiful spot that I miss very much, but not so much that I want to go back to live there. Love visiting for the nostalgia though. You're right, London and Macomer are poles apart. DH and I have been to the 'big smoke' quite a few times and we like it for a short while but I don't think I could hack the commute to work everyday. I'm loving working from home here so much! London's a great place if you've got a bit of cash. We don't have that much and it stretches a lot further here too.
You might be surprised and delighted to know that I have learned how to make Seadas!! I'm a big fan of them, so is DH and I have top scores from all the family. DH's aunty showed me the ropes, gave me the recipe and now I rock them. Lovely!

AFM, CD4 temp reached a new high today and now I'm post O, if it's possible, the days are going by even s.l.o.w.e.r...... :brat:


----------



## lysh

I posted in this thread a while back, I really should be more active as we are all in the 30something boat. Since I am fairly new here, how old (or should I say how young) is everyone? Even though with ttc, it is making me feel old!!! 

A close friend of mine (28) just told me today she is pregnant. I am so excited for her, but depressed for me. Such a mix of emotions. Another good friend just gave birth over the weekend. Another good friend gave birth last month. And I am truly excited and happy for them, but it makes that hole I feel a bit bigger.

Even though my husband and I just started trying (we are cycle 3 now) I am going into with some issues. I have a lpd....progesterone is not working so now I am waiting to get an appt. for an ultrasound. I guess I just feel like I am running out of time. And these doctor appts seem to take forever. I am sure many of us are feeling that way!

I am 33 btw, and every month that goes by I am thinking "I wont even have my first before 34!"

I should be more positive, and usually I am, just not feeling it these past few days.

Also, who here is trying to conceive their first?


----------



## Coconuts

Hi Lysh! :hi: DH and I are both 30. We're also trying for our first, we are also on cycle #3 of TTC and I also have a short LP of 9-10 days. What a lot of things in common eh!
This cycle I've been taking Agnus Castus / Vitex to try and balance my hormones and help boost the progesterone production. I'm only 4DPO so don't know about my LP this cycle and hoping not to :baby: but the AC has definitely been doing something. My O day was later this month but my chart was much more steady temp wise with a nice downward curve heading towards O. I also felt some cramping and O pains this month which I never had before which I think is to do with a hormone change / boost and *TMI* I had a noticable increase in EWCM this month with I don't usually get. Delayed O was a nightmare but all in all, I think the AC is doing some good. Have you tried if for your lpd? They say it takes a few months before you notice a change so I'm counting delayed O as 'growing pains'.
Where are you in your cycle?
:dust:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi again *lysh*! I know just what you mean about mixed emotions. I just went to my high school reunion last night and mostly everyone my age has kids already or babies. One of my very good friends just told me that she is 11 weeks pregnant and I am sooooooooo happy for her but there is a sadness too. Keep your chin up though, our time will come! 

Thanks *Coconuts*! I really hope she hurries up already! I'm ready to get out the big guns this month!! :gun:
*sunnysun*, tested this morning with a cheapie blue-dye test and :bfn:. :cry: I'm ok though, just want AF to show up properly and get with the next cycle! How are things with you at the moment? I see you're CD 20? Are you in the TWW or still waiting to O?


----------



## lysh

coconuts- yes, we do seem to have a lot in common! My lp is usually 9-10 days, but I tend to start spotting around 8dpo. I ovulate around day 14 of my cycle, the problem is that I have short cycles. My cycle can be 23-24 days. Last month, the progesterone seemed to help a little bit. I did not spot until 10-11 dpo and then got full AF on day 12. That was the longest my lp was since I began charting months ago! This month, it went backwards and I started spotting 8dpo and my lp was only 10 days. But my spotting was heavier. So now my doc wants to do an ultrasound.

I am currently on CD4...still have AF.

Hi babydreamer....yes, it is mixed emotions. At least I can live vicariously through her until it is our time! lol That is the way I am trying to think about it. She and her hubby got pregnant the first month trying! I told her she needs to send some of her baby dust my way!


----------



## Coconuts

Well I hope all is well. I usual spot a day or two before as well, though from what I gather spotting's normal, it the 9 -10 days that could do with a boost.
I'll be very interested to hear what your doc says?
Have you read about or tried Vitex? I wanted to see if my body to correct the hormonal imbalance before turning to progesterone suplements. I feel like estrogen and Lutenising hormone have definitely responded. The jury's still out on progesterone but here's hoping!


----------



## 1babydreamer

lysh said:


> coconuts- yes, we do seem to have a lot in common! My lp is usually 9-10 days, but I tend to start spotting around 8dpo. I ovulate around day 14 of my cycle, the problem is that I have short cycles. My cycle can be 23-24 days. Last month, the progesterone seemed to help a little bit. I did not spot until 10-11 dpo and then got full AF on day 12. That was the longest my lp was since I began charting months ago! This month, it went backwards and I started spotting 8dpo and my lp was only 10 days. But my spotting was heavier. So now my doc wants to do an ultrasound.
> 
> I am currently on CD4...still have AF.
> 
> Hi babydreamer....yes, it is mixed emotions. At least I can live vicariously through her until it is our time! lol That is the way I am trying to think about it. She and her hubby got pregnant the first month trying! I told her she needs to send some of her baby dust my way!

My friend too! It was their first month trying! Lucky ducks! Hopefully some of that babydust will rub off on us! :winkwink:
My cousin rubbed my belly the other day and did her "baby hex" lol! She said is has worked and made several friends PG! FXED!! :haha:


----------



## lysh

Coconuts said:


> Well I hope all is well. I usual spot a day or two before as well, though from what I gather spotting's normal, it the 9 -10 days that could do with a boost.
> I'll be very interested to hear what your doc says?
> Have you read about or tried Vitex? I wanted to see if my body to correct the hormonal imbalance before turning to progesterone suplements. I feel like estrogen and Lutenising hormone have definitely responded. The jury's still out on progesterone but here's hoping!

I have never heard of Vitex. I will have to research it. I hope it does work for you.....having to take hormonal supplements are not fun either. I think one of the hardest parts is that when I take the progesterone I get many early pregnancy symptoms, so I can't tell if it is really early symptoms or the pill. Even though at this point in the game, I just want everything to be okay so that if we do conceive it sticks.


----------



## 1babydreamer

The :witch: has finally arrived for good!! Yay!!!! :wohoo: CD 1 here I come!! :thumbup:
So ready for a nice glass of :wine: and a hot bath!
On to the October testing thread and hopefully a BFP!!


----------



## Jazavac

Spotting usually comes as a symptom of progesterone abnormalities, which then fits the theme of short luteal phases. 

As far as my husband's friends signifcant others go... well, he has barely any friends who live here in town. And then most of them, overall, do not have any girlfriends or wives. One does, and she's my only friend here, pretty much. Of course, she never ever goes out so our friendship is based on text messaging. Eh. Her little son has gone out maybe a few times during his first year, not counting some grocery store trips and doctor visits. She is also ten years younger than I am.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh dear *Jaza*, it goes from bad to worse doesn't it. It's a good job you've found a nice home here on BnB or you might have lost your marbles by now. :hugs:

*1baby*, enjoy the start of Indulgence phase. I'm sorry she got you but happy that you're pleased to be out of the not knowing. You'll be back in the 2WW before you know it. With each passing cycle you get one step closer to your BFP. Stats are in your favour hun. :thumbup:

*Lysh*, it's the sticking part that I worry about too. I guess what will be will be.
I found this site very informative fertility relm linky You'll find conflicting advice about when to stop taking it. Some references say stop at O but seeing as after O is when we need it most and it has a building effect, I'm going to continue as recommended here. I think it comes down to your own personal choice.


----------



## Jazavac

Here came my eggwhite. In insane quantities. OPKs and just overall cycle pattern still say no, but the line is slowly getting darker... We'll see if we'll go for day 13 here this time around, or 16 like last month.


----------



## lizzywiz

Jaza- I've been lurking and trying really hard not to post but your last post reminded me of something and I just couldn't resist:
In a good month, I usually had egg white 2-3 days _before_ I ovulated, including the day I got my first peak on the CBFM, but I was drier on the day I actually ovulated. When I asked my doc about it, she said egg white CM can dry up day of because its main purpose is to keep spermies alive before you ovulate but you don't need CM to keep the sperm alive longer once you do ovulate, because there won't be any lag time between ejaculation and fertilization.

Also, as long as I am posting- *CONGRATS, GEMGEM*!:happydance:

I am rooting for all of you lovely ladies. This is still the best, most interesting forum on B & B, but I promise I will move on at some point:blush:


----------



## flangel813

Coconuts - I didn't record my temp this morning but it is low...97.07F. 

AF is here...maybe...sorta. Had light flow this morning but nothing at all this afternoon. It's very strange this month, have not had the usual sore boobs or anything else the last few days. Also no cramps yet which is typical day 1.

:shrug: 

1babydreamer - I wonder if my cycle is trying to follow your cycle's footsteps.


----------



## Coconuts

No *Flangel*, that sucks. :hugs:

*Lizzy*, your not :ban: banned for being preggo. We'll love your comments just like before. We're all hoping some of your baby luck rubs off on us too :baby:


----------



## lysh

1babydreamer- glad you can officially move onto a new cycle!!! That in between stage can be hard.

Jazavac- good luck with the ov! 

Coconuts- thanks for the info...I will check out that website.


----------



## DHime

Babydreamer - sorry the witch got you. Go eat sushi!

Jaz - I wish we didn't live so far apart. I would so hang with you.

Lizzy - you are always welcome. spread some more of that dust around.

On a me note: The DH couldn't stand it anymore so we started BDing again. I was lucky to get 4 to 5 days..... Thing that has me worried is that it hurt like my cervix is bruised or something. Anyway, I had plenty of time to research it since he decided we needed to make up for lost time. (3 times in 2 hrs....OMG I am so tired now) I said no more till tomorrow. Now he is reading what to expect before you are expecting.... I luv this guy


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, your DH is hilarious! And I'd love to hang out with you, too. I'd say you could feel your cervix because of its position maybe? I actually have to admit I have no clue where it goes once you conceive. But maybe now it has to go back... where it normally is. (Wow, this observation is... mature. As if a first grader wrote it.)

Lizzy, what your Dr said totally makes sense. I have PreSeed for just in case purposes. We've not used it so far. Also, you are so not banned from here. If I ever get pregnant, I don't really think I'll leave the topic. :)


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> DHime, your DH is hilarious! And I'd love to hang out with you, too. I'd say you could feel your cervix because of its position maybe? I actually have to admit I have no clue where it goes once you conceive. But maybe now it has to go back... where it normally is. (Wow, this observation is... mature. As if a first grader wrote it.)
> 
> Lizzy, what your Dr said totally makes sense. I have PreSeed for just in case purposes. We've not used it so far. Also, you are so not banned from here. If I ever get pregnant, I don't really think I'll leave the topic. :)

Ditto on ever leaving. I am not leaving till all of us have lo's.


----------



## DHime

flangel813 said:


> Coconuts - I didn't record my temp this morning but it is low...97.07F.
> 
> AF is here...maybe...sorta. Had light flow this morning but nothing at all this afternoon. It's very strange this month, have not had the usual sore boobs or anything else the last few days. Also no cramps yet which is typical day 1.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> 1babydreamer - I wonder if my cycle is trying to follow your cycle's footsteps.


That is unusual. I know progestrone usually causes the sore bbs but who knows...


----------



## 1babydreamer

flangel813 said:


> Coconuts - I didn't record my temp this morning but it is low...97.07F.
> 
> AF is here...maybe...sorta. Had light flow this morning but nothing at all this afternoon. It's very strange this month, have not had the usual sore boobs or anything else the last few days. Also no cramps yet which is typical day 1.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> 1babydreamer - I wonder if my cycle is trying to follow your cycle's footsteps.

Oh no! I hope not. I hope you're on your way to a BFP! I will not be symptom spotting next cycle. I was SO wrong, I was sure I was pregnant this month! I had none of my usual PMS sypmtpoms either and lot's of new ones but I'm also very recently off the pill so I think it just took my body a while to sort itself out. Maybe this is how I PMS now! I never used to spot before but I know it's very common and it was only a day and a half before AF arrived. Unfortunately when you're in the TWW a day feels like forever! I don't think it's a progesterone problem as my LP is a normal 13 days.
Now that AF has fully arrived I'm cramping like I always do the first day and my back is killing me. Ahhhhhh, the joys of TTC!! :haha:

Thank goodness for :wine: !

*DHime*, I love your hubby! What a sweetheart! And I will definately be having some sushi and sapporo when I get back home to my hubby :winkwink:


----------



## NellieRae

*1babydreamer,* You are right about time coming to a standstill in the dreaded limbo between almost/probably having af, and definitely having it. Its when I feel I need the :wine: the most, but feel guilty about indulging before I'm 100% sure. There's this little voice of hope that won't shut up or go away whispering "its still possible!" Completely maddening for a while. Sorry about the :witch:

*Jaza*, I understand how you feel, somewhat. Most of my friends here who are my age (coworkers) don't have marriage, let alone babies on their radars. They are still living a college lifestyle, married to work and loving it. I used to be that way, too, but since I got married, it feels like I'm on a different planet all by myself quite a bit.....


----------



## NellieRae

*Dhime*, as much as I admire/envied your dh's involvement in the whole ttc process, I now find myself terrified that my dh just said "I have a feeling about this month." I can handle my own disappointment, but I hate the thought of him being all stressed out and let down, too. :dohh: TTC cycle #3 and his confidence in his super sperm is starting to crumble.

btw, maybe your cervix is still super sensitive b/c of residual hormones or blood flow to that area? Hopefully that will go away quickly.


----------



## Coconuts

*Nellie* you're so sweet to worry about DH's feeling. But this is a journey you're on together. He might feel worse thinking that you're going through all of this on your own. Let him be a part of it, a BFN will be super disappointing but a BFP will be all the more fantastic when you've both been waiting for it.

*DHime*, sorry about the cervix. I'm sure it's just normal and will get back to normal soon. It probably had 5 days of recovery from all the BDing and went into a bit of shock over 3 times in 2 hours! :haha:

AFM this morning I'm 5DPO, temps are looking good and I have one more day of this cycle phase before moving onto the last phase on Wed. The days are slowly ticking by!


----------



## DHime

Nellie - True it is sad when they realize they don't have super sperm. I agree though that you should make him as much a part of it as he wants to be. Maybe his enthusiasm will help you through the harder parts of TTC. 

Coco - Crossing my fingers for you!

I sure hope the cervix thing goes away cause that really hurt. 
I am kinda in uncharted territory for me. I was looking up stuff online and found that any trauma can cause pain during BD. 
Gonna go home tonight and take a long hot bath with epsome salts wile having a little margaritta.


----------



## Coconuts

Sounds like a plan Dhime. Be good to yourself for a while. :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I also like your relaxing plan, DHime!


Boring workday on Monday for me... hopefully I'll find something to read and forums to spam while doing a little bit of work, too. Hopefully, some kid of ours will be born in some relatively near future because I neeeeed to switch jobs so much.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, and the looks of my current chart kind of amuse me. I wish I knew what the insane dip was for. :lol:


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: @ insane dip. Looks like another dip is on the way. When are you OPKing? It's so hard living in the future, 8 hours ish ahead of you! Could be time for a + ?????


----------



## flangel813

So cramps and AF came late last night so here we go again. I am booking a cruise for my 35th birthday in November...looks like it may be right around O time so it will be a good time :)


----------



## NellieRae

CD1 - indulge at last! 

Ooooh, that sounds nice! And isn't scheduling a vacation a great way to tweak Murphy's Law into finding you pregnant so that you can't drink, fly, etc :laugh2:


----------



## bunda

so many pages to read!! so much going on and I can hardly keep up (I have in-laws staying over, so can't be on here as much as I'd like at the moment).

*Jazavac*, i bet there are people who you would connect with brilliantly, but they are as lonely and frustrated as you are, unable to meet like-minded others. I also thought it strange in America, cycling through a mid-size town past signs saying "SLOW, CHILDREN PLAYING" and yet we never saw a single child. It's becoming that way in UK, where children are not allowed out to play. Parents cite traffic as their main fear. The irony is, that this fear means they drive their children around, thereby increasing the number of cars on the road, endangering everyone else's children. 
We're can be quite smug, in that we don't own a car. We mentioned that in America and people thought we must be leading some sort of neo-Amish lifestyle. Actually, we just happen to live somewhere where a car isn't a necessity and would not make sense, financially. We're not anti-car but people do assume we must be. 

*Flangel,* I think a cruise around O-time is perfect timing. It'll be like a honeymoon. Of course, murphy's law would mean you'd probably already _be_ pregnant by then, so you can't have anything from the bar.


gotta go, getting ready to go out again (it's all go here at Bunda's)


----------



## DHime

Jaz - It is amuzing.
FL angel - Murphy's law may just apply. Which cruise line? I ask cause I work for one. Caribbean Cruiseline to be exact. I hope it's not mine your on.... More like a motel on the water. But that's just my oppinion. Other prople like it alot though. Cruising is fun. Where's the destination?


----------



## DHime

Bunda - I love the "slow children at play" signs. I always wonder why only the slow children? what about the normal ones? :rofl:
It is true that people are afraid to let thier kids outside. Down here, people get run over every day. Just this Sat I saw a little boy around 7 or so riding his bike in front of his house (still in the street mind you) A truck came down the road and didn't slow down. The kid fell off his bike and athe driver swerved to miss him. The back tire rolled over the kids head. Thank god for helmets. It just scared him! I couldn't beleive it. That was the 3rd pedestrian I have seen get hit but this was first time the driver didn't run. The homeless people get hit all the time. I can understand why they worry. That's why I plan to live on a dead end street. no traffic and LO's can go outside.


----------



## Jazavac

We live on a dead end street. Actually, all of our neighbourhood consists of five dead end streets, but even the 'main' one leading to them is a back road, tucked behind a park. And our little town is, overall, pretty safe. There actually are some kids playing outside here and there. 

I do laugh at many signs here. Can't help it. Like - watch children. I always want to add a note to it saying - hey, YOU watch your own children. Many inform of deaf child at play, but I've never seen any of those children. Well, actually, I giggle at our dead end sign, too. It's not really dead. We are all pretty alive. :lol:

As for the dip... yup, I took a huge dive there. And then slowly climbed back up, which I guess just confirms the fact that the dip really DID happen. I didn't mess up temping or anything (I took my temp three times that morning, all in disbelief and it was all at my regular time after a normal month of sleep). I wonder if my first OPK+ will come today or on the 16th again. So far, so good in terms of my slimy stuffs. (I am so nice. :rofl: )


Question for everyone, as we're kind of out of ideas, or have too many: I should have 9 days off work (I mean one week, plus two weekends) at the end of October. That's if all the stars align, of course, but why not be hopeful, right? Where should we go? It will be right after my husband's birthday and will include my own. I don't want to go to Europe because I don't consider 9 days to be enough time for such a trip. I also don't care much about beaches (Mexico and the like), as I come from a country with more than enough sea and sea-related activities. 

Or, okay, I will settle for no trip at all if I manage to pee on a postitive stick, too.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, as far as cars go... we somehow own only one. I mean, people think we're weird because of it. But we're doing just fine. I wish I could ditch this one, too, or at least keep it in the garage more often, but unfortunately life here is not designed for pedestrians/bikers to that extent.


----------



## NellieRae

We live in a quiet neighborhood in a cul-de-sac thank God. With LO's, I would never consider living on or too near a busy, main street.

IMO, you should go on your trip with either one or two pink lines! If two, you might not be going on vacation again for a while. :) What about a city vacation (New York or Vancouver). Also, there is some old castle/fort in the Canadian Rockies - don't recall the name of it - that is a resort now. And a stunningly beautiful one. I've always wanted to go there. I'd recommend Australia first, but that seems to have the same problem as Europe. 

My favorite street sign ever was just outside of Cairns, Australia. It was a yield sign, but instead of the word "Yield" it read "Give Way" :haha:


----------



## NellieRae

https://www.fairmont.com/banffsprings/ I'm pretty sure this was it.


----------



## Coconuts

Nellie, you'd love it in the UK, Give way signs every where, even painted on the roads!


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts said:


> Nellie, you'd love it in the UK, Give way signs every where, even painted on the roads!

:rofl: :rofl: I would love to visit someday.


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> We live on a dead end street. Actually, all of our neighbourhood consists of five dead end streets, but even the 'main' one leading to them is a back road, tucked behind a park. And our little town is, overall, pretty safe. There actually are some kids playing outside here and there.
> 
> I do laugh at many signs here. Can't help it. Like - watch children. I always want to add a note to it saying - hey, YOU watch your own children. Many inform of deaf child at play, but I've never seen any of those children. Well, actually, I giggle at our dead end sign, too. It's not really dead. We are all pretty alive. :lol:
> 
> As for the dip... yup, I took a huge dive there. And then slowly climbed back up, which I guess just confirms the fact that the dip really DID happen. I didn't mess up temping or anything (I took my temp three times that morning, all in disbelief and it was all at my regular time after a normal month of sleep). I wonder if my first OPK+ will come today or on the 16th again. So far, so good in terms of my slimy stuffs. (I am so nice. :rofl: )
> 
> 
> Question for everyone, as we're kind of out of ideas, or have too many: I should have 9 days off work (I mean one week, plus two weekends) at the end of October. That's if all the stars align, of course, but why not be hopeful, right? Where should we go? It will be right after my husband's birthday and will include my own. I don't want to go to Europe because I don't consider 9 days to be enough time for such a trip. I also don't care much about beaches (Mexico and the like), as I come from a country with more than enough sea and sea-related activities.
> 
> Or, okay, I will settle for no trip at all if I manage to pee on a postitive stick, too.

oooooo go to ny


----------



## Jazavac

We might go for a big(ger) city. I'm kind of fed up with green pastures, corn fields or anything that's not made of huge concrete blocks, steel and glass. With the possibility of a nice IVF treatment down the road, I'm not sure we can afford 9 days of NYC just like that. We'll have to do some budgeting I guess. My sister spent 9 days there this summer, but they stayed at their friend's house and it was still pretty expensive. They flew in and out of Minneapolis, so that part should be kind of the same for us, too.


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> We might go for a big(ger) city. I'm kind of fed up with green pastures, corn fields or anything that's not made of huge concrete blocks, steel and glass. With the possibility of a nice IVF treatment down the road, I'm not sure we can afford 9 days of NYC just like that. We'll have to do some budgeting I guess. My sister spent 9 days there this summer, but they stayed at their friend's house and it was still pretty expensive. They flew in and out of Minneapolis, so that part should be kind of the same for us, too.

If you stay in danbury (30) from dt manhattan it's only 60-80 per night at a 3 star hotel. then only $18 rt on the train. (it's an option)
Then there is Nashville if you like country music. 
Then again, you could stay home and sleep in every day.


----------



## Jazavac

Omg, I think I'd pull my hair if I went to anything country (music) related. I saw Wyoming and South Dakota on our way to Yellowstone this summer and I need to make sure I stay away from the cowboy-themed things, too.

Man, I am picky. :lol:


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> We might go for a big(ger) city. I'm kind of fed up with green pastures, corn fields or anything that's not made of huge concrete blocks, steel and glass. With the possibility of a nice IVF treatment down the road, I'm not sure we can afford 9 days of NYC just like that. We'll have to do some budgeting I guess. My sister spent 9 days there this summer, but they stayed at their friend's house and it was still pretty expensive. They flew in and out of Minneapolis, so that part should be kind of the same for us, too.
> 
> If you stay in danbury (30) from dt manhattan it's only 60-80 per night at a 3 star hotel. then only $18 rt on the train. (it's an option)
> Then there is Nashville if you like country music.
> Then again, you could stay home and sleep in every day.Click to expand...

Its true, there are lots of places to stay outside of Manhattan that aren't too expensive & you take the trains in. Hoboken is nice, too. 

For the history & food, New Orleans is an experience, even if its not February. Or San Fran. I want to go on vacation now


----------



## Peanut Love

:happydance: I want to join! I want to join! I am soooo happy I found this thread!!

I'll be 34 in mid-October and, like others before me, I am now in that "it's-to-late-to-conceive" mindset most of the time. It freaks me out knowing that when my first child heads off to elementary school I could be in my early 40's. Yikes.

The story- 
I have been with my husband for 10 years, married 2 years ago. We decided to wait to finish our master's degrees, land good jobs, buy a house and pay off nearly all our school loans and bills. We did that... and NOW it's time. (Insert dramatic music here) I'm an only child with a very, very small family and older parents and so the pressure is on.

I am on Cycle Day 26 of my second cycle of TTC and I am waiting for AF to arrive any day now. I am hoping she takes a vacation for the next 9 months but it's only my second cycle and I feel like a brat wanting this cycle to be el prego already. :flower:

I am charting religiously and trying to stay positive. 

The good- 
My husband is awesome and supportive, my cycles are normal, charting temps have been regular, CM seems good, etc. I'm healthy and in a good weight range. No caffeine, drugs or smoking and hubby is super fit. So, I guess I have some things going for me. I also have 2 co-workers who just had babies over 38 and another one who is expecting at 36. My doctor told me that the age 35 as being "advanced maternal age" is really just an average number people came up with. It means nothing really and she has people in their 40's giving birth every day.

The bad-
Well, I just need some support here and there from women who are my age and know whats it's like. Most of my friends from high school have kids in their TEENS and over 1/2 are divorced already. 

So glad to be a part of this!


----------



## flangel813

Welcome Peanut Love! I understand the only child thing. Both me and my DH are only children. He wanted to have one child originally but I talked him into two. He agreed after he realized our kids would have no aunts, uncles or cousins. Now if we could just get the first one started....


----------



## Peanut Love

flangel813 said:


> Welcome Peanut Love! I understand the only child thing. Both me and my DH are only children. He wanted to have one child originally but I talked him into two. He agreed after he realized our kids would have no aunts, uncles or cousins. Now if we could just get the first one started....

Woo hoo for only children! I am hoping for two because the responsibility on one child as parents get older is pretty hard. I'm going through that now and I wish I would have had a sibling to go through it with me.

Baby dust all around.


----------



## sunnysun

Hi Peanut:hi:

I'm 33 and i think we are more or less all in our thirties here right??

Girls, it's so easy to get lost in this thread!

Jaza- there are so many beautiful places- I wouldn't know what to choose if I had to move again!

Coconut: Seadas...so nice!! I have no clue on how to make one but i'm goo at eating it ;). Cotswold is meant to be really nice, very nice landscapes, would love to go. You've gone from one country side to another one. I know what you mean, London is just so expensive but thank god wages are a bit higher than outside the city so it's just liveable!
Macomer is def a better place to raise a kid and have a familiy!! How's your sardinian and italian coming along?


1Baby- so sorry it was a BFN this month but glad you're on CD2 and the witch has arrived, at least it's here and you can start from fresh rather than still wondering what if!

I think I may Ovd yesterday but will have to wait for nex to 2 days until ff confirms it!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Welcome Peanut Love!! Happy to have you here :flower:. This is an amazing group of women and super supportive :)

Your story is so similar to mine and my DH. I am 33, (34 in April,) and DH is nearly 37. I am on my 3rd cycle TTC but second with temping/charting so I know I actually ovulated last cycle :winkwink:
We have been together for 7 years, just got married this past May, just bought our first house and now we want to grow our family!! We wantedto get things in rder first and i worry we may have waited to long.
I am the youngest of four and a huge Irish extended family so I feel very far behind in the baby world. My youngest cousins have multiple children but I know my time will come! My sister who is 38 is now pregnant with her third child and she has two gorgoeous little boys, 3 and 6. So that gives me hope!

Good luck this cycle and tons of baby dust to youu on your ttc journey!!


----------



## Peanut Love

At 1babydreamer-
I love the positive outlook you have on TTC! 33 and 34 is still so young to have children. Our children will thank us one day for waiting and for providing them with everything we can because we waited.

Woo hoo...baby dust and more baby dust!!


----------



## DHime

Welcome Peanutlove!
I am 35 and my DH is 25 - We were gonna wait till we were financially ready. Well, time has other plans so we decided to go for it ready or not. 
If we wait till we are ready, It will never happen.
Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi *Peanut*! :hi: I'm another only child! DH is Italian and we're living in Italy so the plan for a big family starts now! :twinboys: Twins please! I'm 30 so only just in this 30+ age group but if it makes anyone feel better I'll be 31 in Feb. DH is the same age. This is my 3rd cycle TTC but I've been temping since Feb. This 2WW is h.a.r.d! Going so slowly. Had to wait 4 weeks for Ovulation!!!!!!! :coffee:
I agree with your Doc, age is a number and even a 24 year old could be living her life in a way that ages her body to 34! The whole age barrier things is just a load of mindless scare mongering. Don't pay attention. :ignore: It's great to have a new face along with us. If you're charting with FF, hurry up and get a ticker in your sig so we can keep up with where you are! :thumbup: We're a nosey bunch.

*Sunnysun*, my Italian's not bad. I can talk to most people in most situations, make myself understood and chat. Still a lot to learn but it's a usable level. I spend most of my day teaching English though and DH and I speak English between ourselves. He teaches English too so I think it's important now were over here in Sardinia to keep his exposure to English up. Because of this my learning is slower than if I'd thrown myself in total immersion but it's all good.

*Jaza*, yes you are a picky so and so. :winkwink: I actually love a bit of country music and I'd love to visit Jacksonville or Austin. I agree with you though. A trip to NY sounds expensive! Any ideas where you might go? Lake or mountain retreat? Clean air and nature?????

*AFM*, approaching possible implantation! Have definitely felt a lot more going on in the pipes this time around O. Really think hormones have had a boost from the AC. Whatever the out come, this cycle has been a positive step in the TTC journey. Despite the delayed O. Tomorrow is the last day of the Chill Out Phase and then it's onto the Crazy Obsession phase that is the last 6 days of my cycle. Cue panty paranoia and fear or AF. :af:

:dohh:


----------



## Peanut Love

Ohhhh, I love being nosey just as much as the next girl. Here is my chart. I made it super girly.

Quick ?- when you have this chart as you signature, do you need to update it in your signature every day or does it automatically link to your chart?


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, Peanut! I love your avatar.

I'll be turning 34 at the end of October and my husband gets to hit 29 about two weeks before my birthday. We're working on our first. We were waiting for a lot of stuff and were going to wait longer, but I had a nice reality check with a fertility doctor (started out as a curiosity/concern issue, ended up being one of the most positive things I've ever done), so now we're panicking a bit. This is our 4th month; no luck so far.



As far as the vacation goes, I have no idea what we want. ( :lol: ) I don't think we're looking for a retreat of any sort, as we live in a 46,000 people town and, well, having moved from a one-million-people-city, I find this already to be a peaceful resort. :lol:  We'll see. I have to admit that I'm both looking forward to going _somewhere_ and doing nothing in particular at the same time. But I hope that going somewhere wins because, well, most of my life here consists of doing - nothing.


----------



## Jazavac

Peanut, on your second chart, I'm wondering about your crosshairs. I can't seem to figure out why FF would place them on day 13. It looks a lot more like day 16 to me.


----------



## Peanut Love

Jazavac- I am so glad you noticed that. 
When I used my OPKs I had positive results on day 13, 14, 15. If I change my chart settings to rely on OPKs only, then the ovulation day shows 15. If I use the "Advanced setting" they show what you are seeing.

Should I change my settings to rely on OPK? Any advice you have would be awesome.


----------



## Jazavac

Maybe my charts will help, as well as the explanation I got from my reproductive endocrinologist last week. 

I get my plus on my OPKs two days in a row - one day later in the evening and the next morning only. It's not really common, but it makes sense. I ovulate sometime on the day of the 2nd plus, not on first positive OPK day. FF is just a program, so it can't tell any better than it does. My progesterone spikes up pretty fast, too, so the charting software decides to go with that flow.

On my last cycle, I adjusted the crosshairs myself to match what I felt/saw/experienced myself and what my OPKs showed me. FF suggested my O to be on day 18. 

According to my doctor, all of my crosshairs should be pushed one day ahead. I won't do it, as to not confuse the software even more, but I will keep my doctor's advice in mind or, well, actually go by it.


Are you sure you get three days of positive OPKs, though? When do you get them? Three could be too many, unless you were preparing to ovulate for a few days, but kept failing a bit due to some stress, etc. For now, I wouldn't worry about it too much, as you've only used them for a month anyway. There's not enough data to come up with a pattern of any sort.


----------



## Jazavac

I keep my charts set to advanced method, except for my August cycle, which I manually adjusted to 'user override' or whatever that one is called (when you draw your own crosshairs).


----------



## Peanut Love

Jazavac said:


> On my last cycle, I adjusted the crosshairs myself to match what I felt/saw/experienced myself and what my OPKs showed me. FF suggested my O to be on day 18.
> 
> 
> Are you sure you get three days of positive OPKs, though? When do you get them? Three could be too many, unless you were preparing to ovulate for a few days, but kept failing a bit due to some stress, etc. For now, I wouldn't worry about it too much, as you've only used them for a month anyway. There's not enough data to come up with a pattern of any sort.

I probably misread the first 2- I was just getting used to how they worked. I KNOW the one on the 15th was positive- both lined were BRIGHT PINK/RED. I was traveling at the time, so maybe that came into play. I think I'll be a little more experienced with my October charts. You can take a peek at the end of October and give me some feedback.

Thanks for taking a look. I really appreciate experienced people helping with this.

I am going to try to manually adjust my crosshairs too. I think you are right, ovulation was probably 15.


----------



## NellieRae

Welcome *Peanut Love* :flower: Your avatar is adorable! 

We are all 30+ here and I'm pretty sure all ttc #1. I, too will be 31 in Feb, and dh is about to turn 32. There is a lot of uncertainty in my life right now, but I'm trying to think of pregnancy #2, so feel some urgency to get a move on :haha: Whatever else happens, dh & I have always wanted to have a family together, so this dream at last is off the back burner and finally gets its turn!

I agree with Jaza, FF can be a great tool, but it has its limitations. When your data isn't clear, it won't be able to clearly say for sure (hence the dotted line) when you ovulated. Until you get to know your own body and patterns, though, its still a great way to keep track of it all and at least make sure that you're ovulating, even though your exact O day might be a little guesswork for now.


----------



## Jazavac

Ooof, I mean, I am not really all that experienced myself. I learned how to get around FF thanks to Ambree (come back if you're reading this!) and then got some help from the doctor the other day.

So, Peanut, I'd say the O day was on cycle day 16 for you, not 15. After 16DC, your temps have been constantly above the coverline and you also lost any and all trace of fertile CM.



My OPK is still not dark. I might be looking into a later O-day again. Hm. But then again, it's never too late. Sometimes they go dark late in the day. We'll see.


----------



## Jazavac

Tried another around 10:30 pm and nope, nothing. Tonight we were lazy to do anything, anyway. I hope NOT to see a plus tomorrow, though, as we need to prepare again. Stupid counting and abstinence and planning and whatnot. Hmph.


----------



## GeekChic

NellieRae said:


> https://www.fairmont.com/banffsprings/ I'm pretty sure this was it.

We went there on our honeymoon! December 2008, it was like living in a Christmas card for a week.

Welcome peanut, you'll fit right in here by the sounds, we can all sympathise with the "I just want it to work, NOW" feeling, the good news is it probably will happen soon now that you're charting and able to pin down that illusive fertile window. You'll probably have one cycle (most of us have recently) where all the stars have aligned and we just know we are pg because the chart is perfect, but the hpt's are stubbornly negative and eventually AF turns up. Just gotta pick up and go again eh ladies?

I've been enjoying the double benefits of AF and the in laws, although my trusty mooncup has kept me clean through two days of hiking round the Yorkshire dales, result!

Oct will be another proper try for the geeks sept was just too crazy so I saved myself the obsessing phase, but no doubt I'll be poas like mad in three weeks time. Good luck and take care all.


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Peanut, I agree with Jaza. I think your cross hairs should be CD16 too. Ovulation is usually the day AFTER your positive OPK which is why Jaza's O day on the day of her SECOND +OPK. It's the day after her first +OPK. I think my chart is also maybe one day off. FF put crosshairs on my OPK day but my temps started rising the next day so maybe I O'd the same day, just late at night so by morning there was some progesterone in my system making the temps go up.
Temps are a better indication of O rather than OPKs. They're only a snapshot of your LH level at that point in time. It's difficult to know it an OPK sooner or later would have been darker or not. Temps going up = O has passed. It all confussing and very open to interpretation. At the end of it we're only really fussing over one day so unless it all hangs on the difference of one day, it's doesn't really matter. What's important is that you O'd.
Good luck peanut, when are you testing?


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Geek, sorry the witch got you. You've got some nice looking charts there though! You lucky duck.
Whoop whoop for the Mooncup thought. Love to meet a fellow fan!


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies- sorry I've not been on the thread for a little while- I've been silently stalking. Sorry to those of you who had a visit from AF.

DHime...I'm completely in awe of your strength with what you've been going through- your positivity is really something else. :hugs:

AFM...I'm waiting to O at the moment- don't expect it for another couple of weeks. For me, this phase is much harder than the 2ww... I must say I find it pretty stressful trying to anticipate when to time BD, in particular when we seem to be having trouble getting much BD in at all...there's that feeling of "have we missed the window of opportunity" and "what if we don't get to BD then"...at least for the 2ww you've done all you can and you just have to wait...


----------



## bunda

*Jazavac*: when we were in NY we stayed at the NY loft hostel, which is in Brooklyn and it's so easy to get into town from there. The NY loft hostel is not like any hostel I've ever been to. It's the best I've seen, really nice and you can get private twin rooms with or without en suite for a good price. We recommend it to anyone who wants to stay inexpensively in New York. 

When we stayed there it must have been the only place NOT to be experiencing a bedbug epidemic (it was pretty bad at the time, this was summer 2010). The place was spotless and had a great atmosphere. Oh and breakfast was included.


----------



## bunda

welcome *peanut* :hi:. I love the avatar, how cuuute. You've definitely joined the right thread. We're all in our thirties and working on conceiving our first and the ladies here are amazing. 

*Geek*, I am also a mooncup user. The only time I've not used it for AF was when I was travelling. There was one moment of trying to empty the mooncup while on an exposed mountain road in Peru, with no privacy and trucks and cars going past, and only sand to wash my hands with... I found a rocky outcrop that shielded most of the view from the road, but trying to empty it while squatting in the sand, cycle shorts around my knees, muttering curses under my breath... yeah, then the mooncup wasn't so great. 
Now that I'm back to normality, I love it again. It's great for cyclist, as pads move about too much and I find tampons too long (I guess that makes me 'shallow'?). I've even used it after BD to 'hold the drips' through the night, otherwise I'm waking up multiple times in the night for clean-ups (that's not just me, right?).


Anniepie: I completely agree. I think the tww is a piece of cake compared to the 'on high alert' you have to be as you near ovulation. When ov is confirmed by high temps it's always a huge sigh of relief that I can relax and let my body do the rest.


----------



## bunda

Since this is my first cycle of using OPK, I feel I have a lot to learn. I've been peeing on a stick at about 4pm every day for the past four days and they are all negative. My CM is beginning to show vague signs I'm about ready to lay an egg (although it's not as clear and obvious as last cycle, so I could be wrong) and I'm finding myself extremely attracted to the postman haha: just kidding, I'm extremely attracted to my OH and feel a little heart-flutter whenever I catch his eye) so I guess that means ov is near, yet I'm getting negative OPK each time. Since I've got in-laws to stay, I can't always check my OPK after 30 minutes or restrict fluids two hours beforehand, so I suppose it could be that. How do you guys do the poas routine? Should I POAS more often?


----------



## Coconuts

Oh lord Bunda, you don't want to know about the POAS madness that went on a coco's place. Lordy. I started off doing one at 2PM and one at 6PM. for nearly two weeks, nothing. I had two patches of EWCM so the first patch with -OPKs and EWCM was very stressful and confusing but in hindsight i could have trusted the OPKs at that point. Cm dried up for a bit. I gave up the OPKs at that point deleted the info from FF. After 12 days of -OPKs I'd been POAS with FMU, midday, 5PM and one in the evening. Sheer desperation and madness :tease: I quit cold turkey and DH and I got a bout of bloomin thrush so I started on the treatment and kind of hoped O would wait. Started to say goodbye to the cycle. I went back to OPKs since I couldn't tell what my CM was doing with all the cream *eugh* and after a couple of days I finally got the OPK at 5PM. Nice and dark! I had a luke warm bath to flush out the cream in the afternoon and before I did I noticed, even with the cream a huge unmistakable GLOB of EWCM. Those two things combined sealed the deal. DH and I DTD that evening and here we are.
I hold my pee as long as pos and don't drink anything for a couple of hours. If I'm thirsty I'll sip a small glass of water. I don't like this aspect of OPKing. Feel like I'm going to do myself a mischief holding it all in for so long. If I was to do it all over again, I'd do one a day at 5PM and trust it. A +OPK, or the darkest that it will be for you will jump out at you.
The OPKs aren't broken, you're just not Oing yet.
Saying that, some women never see a +. You just miss it.
I know.


Great........


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, how is everyone doing? welcome peanut thanks for joining us. :flower: it's great to have new ladies on board to join in the trials and tribulations. I am 33 DH 32 and on our 7th cycle now, but its really in the last 3 that i have actually attempted the full ttc shebang. no luck yet but still hopeful.
1babydreamer, flangel and geek we are on similar cycles now. AF officially arrived yesterday right on time. I think my cycle has settled at 31 days now thanks to all those herbs i am taking!! this is great for me as i was used to irregular cycles which was driving me insane.

My sob story: I had been on a really big downer over the last few days since i tested BFN. And then the icing on the cake happened yesterday when one of my best friends came over and announced she is cautiously 8 weeks pregnant. Right on my CD1 of course. I can't be envious of her as she has been trying for longer than i had been and even now she is having some dramas but i still can't help feeling sorry for myself. As soon as she left I was a sobbing mess:blush: I was even trying to hide it from DH for a few minutes as i was embarrassed for myself. but he is a sweetie and gave me free hugs.

On a lighter note, i feel better today as i booked an appointment my GP. I may aswell sort out any underlying issues before any more time passes. 
On an even better note I am looking forward to the Wine and beer phase. luckily i am going away to the beach this weekend with some non-pregnant girlfriends. :drunk: :friends::wine:looking forward to NOT thinking about ttc (maybe:haha:)

nellie- i noticed you mentioned Australia as a place for Jaza to visit:flower: I live in Australia and everyone is welcome:thumbup:


----------



## aleja

Coconuts said:


> Oh lord Bunda, you don't want to know about the POAS madness that went on a coco's place. Lordy. I started off doing one at 2PM and one at 6PM. for nearly two weeks, nothing. I had two patches of EWCM so the first patch with -OPKs and EWCM was very stressful and confusing but in hindsight i could have trusted the OPKs at that point. Cm dried up for a bit. I gave up the OPKs at that point deleted the info from FF. After 12 days of -OPKs I'd been POAS with FMU, midday, 5PM and one in the evening. Sheer desperation and madness :tease: I quit cold turkey and DH and I got a bout of bloomin thrush so I started on the treatment and kind of hoped O would wait. Started to say goodbye to the cycle. I went back to OPKs since I couldn't tell what my CM was doing with all the cream *eugh* and after a couple of days I finally got the OPK at 5PM. Nice and dark! I had a luke warm bath to flush out the cream in the afternoon and before I did I noticed, even with the cream a huge unmistakable GLOB of EWCM. Those two things combined sealed the deal. DH and I DTD that evening and here we are.
> I hold my pee as long as pos and don't drink anything for a couple of hours. If I'm thirsty I'll sip a small glass of water. I don't like this aspect of OPKing. Feel like I'm going to do myself a mischief holding it all in for so long. If I was to do it all over again, I'd do one a day at 5PM and trust it. A +OPK, or the darkest that it will be for you will jump out at you.
> The OPKs aren't broken, you're just not Oing yet.
> Saying that, some women never see a +. You just miss it.
> I know.
> 
> 
> Great........

Coconuts your OPK mania made me laugh:haha: i am glad you still see the benefits of them and 1 per day in the afternoon sounds like a good plan


----------



## Coconuts

I know, it was total madness wasn't it. I've only got 5 or 6 left. If AF shows I'll order a few more but having 55 in the house was just asking for trouble. As we all can see.



Aleja said:

> I live in Australia and everyone is welcome

 See you tomorrow!

Bunda, I meant to say, :blush: you're not alone with the midnight dribbling - clean up routine. It's really annoying. In the good old days you get rid but now, we're obliged to keep it up there as long as pos. Great 'alternative' use of the mooncup. I was talking to Annie about using it like a soft cup but it's so low and far from your cervix I don't think it'll really help but as a 'mess' catcher. Brilliant. You're a genius Bunda. If AF finds me this month I think I might give it a go!


----------



## Jazavac

I don't get u up for a cleanup, but I do wake up sometimes because it just.. well, I feel it there. 

As far as OPKs go, I don't hold in or pay attention to what I drink. It hasn't been affecting me much (I do try not to have a liter of water at once, though), I guess, as I do get my dark line when the time comes, no matter what I do. But, I did notice that the dark line usually comes later in the evening, or at least after 7 pm. They do recommend, if you POAS once a day, to get it done after 5 pm. LH is different than bHCG.

New York sounds like a good idea for the trip, but I really am not sure yet. I know we need to make up our minds soon. Amongst other things, I need to finish my immigration package and finally send it off. It's time for my green card renewal. So much work and it's all... well, hilarious in a way.

aleja, sorry about the witch!


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, yeah, I guess I'm too shallow, too. :rofl: I just can't use tampons. I've tried everything. But then again, I don't really mind either. I'm a pad person. Been considering cloth pad, but storage before cleaning keeps bothering me as an idea. Like, especially when you have to, well, keep it in your purse, or wherever, until you get home. :/


----------



## Peanut Love

Thanks for checking out my chart, everyone. My cycles have been around 30 days and so, I will probably test around the 30th. Just a few days. However, I have very, very, very light cramps and I think AF might be showing up soon.

We shall see.


----------



## bunda

I don't think mooncups would work like softcups, since they're made to be deep and hold a lot of fluid _away _from the cervix (since menstrual blood going back up the cervix isn't good and can cause problems), but it does catch the drips nicely so I can get a good night's sleep. 
Checking CP and CM at the os I tend to find semen at the cervix, so I know it's getting to where it matters.


----------



## Jazavac

After all this time (and I'm not really sure if three months and some days are to be referred to as _a long time_ :rofl: ), I am still unsure as to what/where my cervix is. Something in there seems to be moving around over the course of a cycle, but I really can't be certain. I assume it's not the first thing I run into when I go spelunking, right? That one, whatever it is, seems to be right there at the, uh, entrance. Then there's something else, that changes height and texture, I think, but I have never figured out any openings.

I am stupid, yes. :rofl:


----------



## DHime

Jaz - I am not a coutry fan either so I get that. I used to live in Nashville and it drove me nuts.
Also I was reading about a kit for couple dealing with low sperm count. It involves a condom with no spermicide and a cervical cap. You put the boys in the cap and fit it over the cervix for 6 to 8 hrs. (Just a thought)

Nellie - New Orleans is a great place to visit. Especially if you like jazz and beignets. You guys got me thinking bout Cafe DuMondes on the river. (I also lived on the Westbank of NO) Cool place to visit in Oct/Nov - the weather is awesome that time of year.

Coco - I was also reading about and herb that can cause your fsh to rise and thus increasing the chance for twins. I will look it up to see if I can find the name of it. 

Annie - Thanks honey! I really appreciate it. Good to have you back. You were missed.

Aleja - I am so sorry sweetie. :hug:


----------



## Peanut Love

DUMB QUESTION ALERT- SOUND THE ALARM-

What are soft cups? I keep seeing posts with people using them and I have no idea what they are.

Help?

I hear soft cups and I think of some sort of bra enhancer, but somehow I don't think that's right. :wacko:


----------



## anniepie

Jazavac said:


> After all this time (and I'm not really sure if three months and some days are to be referred to as _a long time_ :rofl: ), I am still unsure as to what/where my cervix is. Something in there seems to be moving around over the course of a cycle, but I really can't be certain. I assume it's not the first thing I run into when I go spelunking, right? That one, whatever it is, seems to be right there at the, uh, entrance. Then there's something else, that changes height and texture, I think, but I have never figured out any openings.
> 
> I am stupid, yes. :rofl:

I'm similar Jaz...errr...I guess a bit short down there!! I think I'm also a bit twisted due to a tilted uterus! I went a hunting when I started charting, and found something that seems just way closer than I was anticipating. And it's over to one side. But that's due to my tilt... The thing with me, I can't tell any change during the cycle- texture, position...anything. I was going to ask at my last smear a few months ago if it was my cervix, but chickened out (I was starting to worry it's some odd growth :rofl: ). Instead I said to the doc that my cervix can often be hard to find for the nurses due to my tilt, and I explained where it was...she found it straight off on my directions, so guess it must be it!! I also know that this is where things seem to be stemming from (CM, AF) so guess it confirms it...

The thing is...if I can't find my own cervix...how are those little :spermy: supposed to find it??? You recon the have sat nav??? :rofl:


----------



## anniepie

Peanut Love said:


> DUMB QUESTION ALERT- SOUND THE ALARM-
> 
> What are soft cups? I keep seeing posts with people using them and I have no idea what they are.
> 
> Help?
> 
> I hear soft cups and I think of some sort of bra enhancer, but somehow I don't think that's right. :wacko:

Not dumb at all! The things that are thrown around this site...

softcups, or mooncups are silicone cups you insert in your vagina to catch menstrual flow. They're used instead of tampons or pads. Some people use them as a fertility aid to hold the sperm close to the cervix after BD. Softcups/mooncups have a different shape- the softcups sit much closer against the cervix, whereas the mooncups sit further down. For this reason, we think the mooncups are probably a little useless for fertility aids, but doesn't stop some people using them. Mooncups are reusable, but I think you dispose of softcups...


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> After all this time (and I'm not really sure if three months and some days are to be referred to as _a long time_ :rofl: ), I am still unsure as to what/where my cervix is. Something in there seems to be moving around over the course of a cycle, but I really can't be certain. I assume it's not the first thing I run into when I go spelunking, right? That one, whatever it is, seems to be right there at the, uh, entrance. Then there's something else, that changes height and texture, I think, but I have never figured out any openings.
> 
> I am stupid, yes. :rofl:


I can't find mine either. My DH can but I can't tell whats what in there. Besides I am scared of scratching something. (Finally quit biting my nails 3 years ago. which btw was harder to quiting smoking)


----------



## Jazavac

I don't know why I am this sceptical when it comes to any of those inserts. The doctor didn't bring any of it up either, so I don't know if I should go trying. I bought PreSeed for this month, too, but we've not used it so far. No idea if we will. It's just there to make my closet's CM better, I guess. :lol:

This month, we're definitely trying what our RE said last week - attempting to have a 24-48 break before the second plus day, which needs to be the day for our timed intercourse.

So far, no plus. I hope it won't come today, the first one. Baaad timing if it does!


----------



## DHime

turkey baister is sounding better every month


----------



## Jazavac

:rofl:


Well, I'm sure it's a lot cheaper than having our RE do it at the clinic. :lol:


----------



## Peanut Love

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh OK.I knew what mooncups were but didn't realize it was the same thing. My neighbor uses them and is a HUGE fan.
Thanks!


----------



## anniepie

No problem peanuts :D I've just started using a Mooncup myself, and there are a few girls on here who are big fans of them. Must say I was impressed with the couple of days I got to use it this cycle...it'll be a silver lining if I don't get my BFP this month- I get to try out my mooncup properly!!


----------



## DHime

I wonder if there are any dangers to that.... hmmm 
OMG - am I actually considering that?!


----------



## Jazavac

As long as you don't start considering a... turkey... itself...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

Today is a very slow day at work and I am insanely bored. This is just a warning.

:hangwashing: :rain: :mamafy: :bunny: :serenade: :telephone: :icecream:


----------



## Praying4O

My aunt had a baby at age 40 :) and he is a crazy healthy boy!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Jazavac

That's good news. My mom had my brother when she was 41 and he was healthy, too.

It's not really helping me conceive at 34, though. :)


----------



## Peanut Love

Since it is Big Ole Cycle day 28, I decided to take a Pregnancy Test. I know, it could be early...but I don't think so. :bfn:

However, it's only been 2 months since stopping birth control and one month of charting. I don't think I should completely complain yet. October is my birthday month and I am feeling pretty good about it.

Who else is feeling Fertile Myrtle for October??


----------



## Jazavac

I try not to believe that any month will be _my month_, whatever that's supposed to be. October is my birthday month, too, as well as my husband's, but I don't really think it will affect anything!

Sorry about your BFN, but like you said - you just started (and so did I, in a way, except that our RE doesn't think we should wait forever).


----------



## anniepie

I'm completely not feeling like a fertile myrtle this october :grr: Although I'm feeling more positive than when the month started...OH was due to be away for what was likely to be the whole of my fertile period...but found out yesterday he'll be back slightly earlier- if I can get a good deposit before he goes, and as soon as he gets back, I might be OK...of course there's also a very high posibility I won't O until way late in my cycle like I have the tendancy to do...so I might be good all round...assuming I can get some action...

I can feel my pre-O stress building exponentially these last 2 days...


----------



## NellieRae

*anniepie*, I'm right there with you! I normally don't have pre-o stress, but this month its like I'm in someone else's body. I'm tired and cranky like progesterone. :hissy: Where is my good mood and energy?! I guess I don't feel like October is "my" month, despite dh's optimism. He's going out of town next week, so I better at least O when I usually do, or I'm high and dry til next month (I guess it would be low & dry, huh? :haha:)

*GeekChic*, that's awesome - I'm jealous! 

*aleja* I'd probably cry if that happened right now, too. Of course you'll eventually be happy for her - once the barb of feeling failure for yourself that it triggered fades. :hugs: DH & I spent our honeymoon in Australia - and LOVED it. Only thing was the food was SO expensive! Is it like that everywhere, or just the tourist destinations?


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> Nellie - New Orleans is a great place to visit. Especially if you like jazz and beignets. You guys got me thinking bout Cafe DuMondes on the river. (I also lived on the Westbank of NO) Cool place to visit in Oct/Nov - the weather is awesome that time of year.

I've only visited for mardi gras, and then when dh & I were still under 21......*taking a moment to feel old*..........So we should really visit again properly sometime. I remember Cafe Du Mondes :)


----------



## Coconuts

Peanut said:

> I have very, very, very light cramps and I think AF might be showing up soon.

:ignore: all that! Annie's right about the softcups. they're disposable and are used more like a diaphram would be. During your cycle you can't BD with a mooncup (all singing and dancing fan of them here, mooncups that it!) but you can with a soft cup. Fxd for you. :af:

*Jaza*, here's a little something to help with what you're looking for. *TMI*

Spoiler
https://www.beautifulcervix.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/day-22wv1.jpg
This is not mine! It's from beautifulcervix.com Mine is actually a little of to one side and but sometimes swings out to be more central and the opening moves around too. Mine seems to be quite an active little thing! High and low is only the difference of about 1cm. Firm is like between my nostrils and soft is like my bottom lip. GL cervix spotting.
I remember when I first felt mine I was quite a WOW moment mixed in with so that's what it was! 

:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

I've seen the website before and numerous pictures of _the thing_, but it doesn't help because I can't _see_ mine! I mean, I have no idea what I'm feeling. Probably the right thing, because I don't think I have a whole lot of stuff hiding there, but still.


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> As long as you don't start considering a... turkey... itself...
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cool nickname - the turkey baby


----------



## DHime

Ok. I need a speculum and a mirror. I might be able to find it then. 
Though it appears the DH had not problem finding it and hitting it on a regular basis. lol

I thought sept was my month - I was half right...

I am okay if I get a BFN for October. I am still trying to figure out my cycles. Besides, I get ins in Nov. I am great with just enjoying the ride right now.

Oh good lord, my boss is discussing his drug happy days....


----------



## bunda

apparently, if you can't find it, it might be too high. If you squat, this brings the cervix lower. It also moves when you 'bear down', as in the opposite of pulling on your pelvic floor.

I check it while seated on the toilet and can feel it quite near the opening (about an inch inside) when it's low and about a finger's distance inside when it's high. It feels like a tube coming down inside the vagina (vagina being the tunnel. What people often think of as the vagina, the bits outside that is, is actually called the vulva).

This tube feels as though it sticks out down into the vagina and has a small something at the tip. The opening tends to feel a little bit open to me, even though I've never, to my knowledge, had a vaginal delivery (and I'm sure I'd have noticed something like that). When I'm ovulating, I can feel the very tip is a little bit squishy. I find it goes higher and lower at different times of the day. It's often highest first thing in the morning.

Basically, I'd suggest checking for it in the afternoon in the shower by squatting down and having a good ole rummage up there. You should feel some sort of tube pointing downwards and mine leans somewhat towards the front. The tip is often touching the walls. If I put the whole length of a finger inside, I can run my fingers around the outside of it, and it feels like it's about the width of a finger. 

And that, quite frankly, is more than enough information on the internet about checking my cervix...:blush:


----------



## Jazavac

:rofl:

I just think I am still too stupid. 

Because there is something right there at the entrance. But maybe that's the.. darn thing? It's like maybe half an inch to an inch from it. Or maybe I am dumb and I hit a, uh, side wall. Then there's something I run into about a finger length in. That's during my fertile days. It's soft and... slimy. But there are no openings and I am having a hard time figuring out its shape. Like tube? No clue if it'd be a tube. It could as well be Mickey Mouse. That thing is a bit tilted. But I've never been diagnosed with a tilted anything. And they've seen my cervix a lot better than I have.

Ugh.

I'll keep spelunking.


I mean I do have entries for it in my calendar as I believe I do run into it. But it's not like I'm certain or anything.

Yay.. for the Internet. And my cervix on it.


----------



## Jazavac

bunda, we can be cycle buddies, at least this month. Looks like we're in the same phase exactly!


----------



## flangel813

I am going to go out on a limb and say 4th quarter is the quarter...lol. I don't want to put any pressure on any particular month. I just booked a cruise for my 35th birthday in November which may be during O week and I did tell DH last year that I would like a baby for my 35th birthday. Maybe what I meant was a BFP?


----------



## Jazavac

Hm.

I can feel some action in my left ovary area. Not good, because I've not seen any action on my OPKs. It'll be a bad bad bad thing if I missed the surge, somehow, during late morning/early afternoon today just because I didn't go home during lunch to do some POAS-ing.

Maybe it's possible to get some movement there before O. It doesn't hurt (yet) or anything.

I wish I had X-ray eyes. : pout:


----------



## Jazavac

BFP would be a great b-day present, wouldn't it, flangel? Yay for the cruise!


----------



## lysh

Hey ladies! I tried to write 3 times yesterday- first time I somehow lost my reply before posting, then computer froze, then I got sidetracked. At this point there is tons to catch up on, so I am stopping in to say hi! lol I am trying to take it easy as work has been incredibly stressful and I think it is affecting my health. On top of trying to figure out what hormonal problem is going on the stress is not helping my cycle. Between spotting and my period, I have had something for 9 days now. 

Enough about that....I hope everyone's Tuesday is going okay. After dinner I am going to work on catching up on posts.


----------



## Jazavac

Looks like Amazon is being mean this month and they won't be shipping my new big stack of blue and pink Wondfos ( :blush: ). I have only four OPKs left and I doubt that's enough for this cycle.

What should I buy? I don't need a big supply, but just enough to last me an extra day or two. Maybe like 4-5 strips/sticks/somethings.


----------



## Coconuts

*Bunda*, loved the cervix breakdown! My little love also swings about and the opening sometimes touches the wall too, sometimes not, she's off to my left, rather than to the front like you said. I didn't worry about it as I thought it was normal but reading your breakdown, I'm sure it is. :yipee: Horray for cervixes / cervii?????

*Jaza*, I think you've found it. It's the only thing in there really.

*Nellie*, would love a cruise you lucky duck. My Mum went to Greece when she was just preggo with me. Let's hope you'll have a similar story for your LO!

AFM temps still high and my ticker's been extended by FF since this cycle is long! Feeling good but knicker nerves have set it. First spotting last month was at 8DPO and was soon followed but the witch a few days later. :cry: 

:dust:


----------



## anniepie

anniepie said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> After all this time (and I'm not really sure if three months and some days are to be referred to as _a long time_ :rofl: ), I am still unsure as to what/where my cervix is. Something in there seems to be moving around over the course of a cycle, but I really can't be certain. I assume it's not the first thing I run into when I go spelunking, right? That one, whatever it is, seems to be right there at the, uh, entrance. Then there's something else, that changes height and texture, I think, but I have never figured out any openings.
> 
> I am stupid, yes. :rofl:
> 
> I'm similar Jaz...errr...I guess a bit short down there!! I think I'm also a bit twisted due to a tilted uterus! I went a hunting when I started charting, and found something that seems just way closer than I was anticipating. And it's over to one side. But that's due to my tilt... The thing with me, I can't tell any change during the cycle- texture, position...anything. I was going to ask at my last smear a few months ago if it was my cervix, but chickened out (I was starting to worry it's some odd growth :rofl: ). Instead I said to the doc that my cervix can often be hard to find for the nurses due to my tilt, and I explained where it was...she found it straight off on my directions, so guess it must be it!! I also know that this is where things seem to be stemming from (CM, AF) so guess it confirms it...
> 
> The thing is...if I can't find my own cervix...how are those little :spermy: supposed to find it??? You recon the have sat nav??? :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG ladies...for the first time since charting and checking...my cervix is in a different position!! I went up there last night and was like "where the hell is it?" then went a bit further and there is is...and more squidgy too... I'm hoping this is a good sign for this month...perhaps my cervix has at last woken up since coming off BCP in March...obviously triggered by all this cervix talk here!!

:wohoo: for my cervix!!


----------



## aleja

hi nellie, i am glad you liked Australia however i have to agree with you food (and everything else for that matter) is very expensive. i don't know how tourists can afford to come here. sometimes it is cheaper for us to travel overseas than our own country. however it is worth it though.

i thought this last cycle was going to be my month so i don't have the heart to make Monthly statements anymore. however i am hoping for a bfp by December..that would be lovely:hugs:

hi lysh, i know what you mean about work stress i am feeling it too ..or maybe it feels even more stressful because i have my little TTC project happening on the side which at this point feels like it is going nowhere. 

And is it just me or is there some kind of baby explosion happening?? :shrug:I just got a text from yet another close friend who had a baby today.


----------



## DHime

there is definitely a baby explosion going on. 2 of my cowrkers just had babies. 2 of my phone agents are prego also. I am starting to get a small twitch in my eye whenever they come into the office. Then I start pumping them for info. I think they are starting to figure out why I am so curious.

Had some BD this morning so I am in a good mood. Great way to start the day.
He is being so good right now. Only going once a day or so. I wonder how long this will last. I have been getting so much done around the house...


----------



## Coconuts

DHime you and your DH are so funny. I'm amazed you get anything done at all! Glad you're feeling on top of it all today. Lots of love :hugs:

*Annie*, I love all the cervix love. I remember when I decided to start monitoring to and went in for the first evaluation. I remember bounding down stairs all proud of myself telling DH what I'd just found. It was a strangely proud moment.
I'm loving getting to know my body again. Love you body! :kiss:
:dust:


----------



## anniepie

Coconuts said:


> DHime you and your DH are so funny. I'm amazed you get anything done at all! Glad you're feeling on top of it all today. Lots of love :hugs:
> 
> *Annie*, I love all the cervix love. I remember when I decided to start monitoring to and went in for the first evaluation. I remember bounding down stairs all proud of myself telling DH what I'd just found. It was a strangely proud moment.
> I'm loving getting to know my body again. Love you body! :kiss:
> :dust:

It's amazing isn't it...and to think after 6 months of trying to notice a difference in it's position and texture...it has come to life... really feeling like a good omen for this month!! I'd kinda given up with the whole CP thing, just feeling a few times a month, but after all the talk on here yesterday about it, had to give it another go...

DHime- you guys make me laugh... :hugs:


----------



## DHime

Thanks for the cerix info also! I haven't tried it again but I will give it a shot later today. Maybe I just didn't know what I was looking for.
I am going in for my annual next month so I will have a talk with the gyno about all this as well. I end up in pain alot when BD. But I think it has something to do cervix position and guy size. Can his size cause him to hit stuff and it hurt? Or should I be concerned about cysts? Can't wait for my insurance.


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> He is being so good right now. Only going once a day or so. I wonder how long this will last. I have been getting so much done around the house...

:rofl: You guys are hilarious!

Is the pain just this recent, post m/c thing or has it always been lurking? Good thing your insurance is about to kick in. My DH finally got hired as an employee with his company, so next month I will actually have a group (with maternity coverage) plan. :yipee: for less stress about medical needs & delivery options!

I still haven't gone *exploring* for the cervix yet. Still feels a little weird :blush: Its early in the game, though. I'm sure I'll come around eventually.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Loving all the cervix love ladies!! *Bunda*, thank you SO much for the detailed tour!! It really helped me! *Jaza* and *anniepie* I felt the exact same! I was feeling around and just not sure what I was feeling was actually "it"!! It made me feel like such a dummy about my own body, but yesterday I was in the shower and I squatted (per *Bunda's* instructions ;),) and I FOUND IT!!! :happydance: It was low and firm which makes sense as I am on CD 4 today. I hope I don't lose it again! :haha:

*aleja* and *flangel*, we're cycle buddies!! 
*aleja*, I'm too nervous to make any statements about this month also as I was SURE I was pg last cycle :blush:. But I've told my DH since we came back from our honeymoon, that all I want for Christmas is a bun in the oven!!

I'm seeing babies and pregnant ladies everywhere it seems! I'm afraid to get my hopes up this cycle but I'm sure I will!!

*DHime*, you make me smile :laugh2: And I was thinking of you last night when I was eating my sushi for dinner :winkwink:

*Coconuts*, fxed for your current cycle!! Hope the witch stays away for you! 

I'm finally back home with DH and I hope we can get in some good :sex: this cycle. I need to buy some more OPK's so I can make sure I don't miss O day. Do you ladies have any recommendations?


----------



## Coconuts

1baby, I've only OPKd for two cycles. I only liked doing it one day. The positive day. All the other days were a bummer. But with shorter cycles this isn't so much of an issue.
I ordered a 55 internet cheapies for about £8. The brand is One Step. I've never got a 'really' dark line but when it goes from stark white to ghost line to an oh my goodness there' an actual line that other people can see there too line, you know it's positive.
Not bad but do the job for the money. I think if you're US ladies love Wandfo for the internet cheapies. :shrug: I hope they help!


----------



## bunda

anniepie said:


> OMG ladies...for the first time since charting and checking...my cervix is in a different position!! I went up there last night and was like "where the hell is it?" then went a bit further and there is is...and more squidgy too... I'm hoping this is a good sign for this month...perhaps my cervix has at last woken up since coming off BCP in March...obviously triggered by all this cervix talk here!!
> 
> :wohoo: for my cervix!!

:ROFL: bet you never thought you'd get this excited about a squidgey cervix. Having a high, soft cervix means your body has definitely got something right and is preparing for an egg to make it's debut appearance. I hope this means ov is right around the corner for you. Good Luck! The first time I noticed it high I was mega excited, too :happydance: yay for functioning hormones (especially after BCP)


----------



## Jazavac

Bahhh. I had to pay like $13 today to get a pack of 7 'Answer' OPK sticks. And for about $9 I normally get 50 or so internet cheapies. Mad. Mad. Mad. But Amazon failed to deliver on time and unfortunately I can't rely on those few that I have. So there, I have the expensive ones now. No idea what kind of a brand 'Answer' is, but they kind of had the best deal for my money. I guess. 

I got an almost positive this morning, so we'll see where I'm at when I go home for my lunch break today, which is at 4 pm. I switched shifts with a coworker today so I am stuck here in the afternoon, during this beautiful 75F day. Le sigh!

I hope I get my OPK+ today. In that case, we will have timed everything right. Sex yesterday, no sex today, sex tomorrow. Exactly what the doctor said.


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, you can get 'hit' by your partner and it hurts. I even read in TCOYF that during some days of the month, when the cervix is low, it can easily hurt during intercourse. It depends on the angle more than the size, though. 

I get hit sometimes, too, and it ughhhhhhhhhhhhh hurts.


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, we're trying the BD every other day schedule this cycle, too. DH has never had a SA, but he does have a desk job and sits on the poor boys all day, so I'm a little worried. 

FX that something good comes of it :) I'm sure the Answer brand will do you well enough this cycle til your IC's can come through. Its owned by one of the bigger ones like Clear Blue or Frer, I think.


----------



## Jazavac

According to our doctor, we don't need to worry about the schedule during the whole cycle, or even during the whole so-called fertile phase. What's important is to do our best to time the intercourse on ovulation day itself and have it be with a 48 hour break. So that'd be the day of the 2nd OPK+ on my chart.

I suppose... or, well, I hope he's right!


----------



## DHime

Mmmmm
I want some sushi with hot saki and some tuna tataki!
Oh! TEMPURA with edamame and rice balls! I hate being poor. 

The pain thing has always been there a little bit in certain positions. Only time it ever got worse was the day before a cyst ruptured. The docs found several cysts on my Ovaries that day but said it was due me comming off bc pills at the time. Now I am begining to wonder.


----------



## sunnysun

Jaza: O is just around the corner for you- good luck on this cycle.

Coco: are you going to test in few days? Keeping my finger crossed for you.


----------



## Coconuts

EEEEEEEeeeeeee you're the first person to ask me about testing!
I find HPT terrifying. I just hate to see that one lonely line. Being stuck between one line and AF is horrible. I'd rather wait for the witch to be the bearer of bad news. If she doesn't show then I can test with a a touch of confidence. My LP is 10 days at best but I'm hoping for a day or two more with the AC. I was also hoping O would be sooner and we all know what happened there so anything could happen really. FF says to test Sunday on 11DPO. I'm going to try to get to 13DPO. Tuesday.................. Needless to say I'm hoping a very unwelcome guest WON'T SHOW UP. AF, you're banned
:af:
:ban:

Jaza, I hope you get the + soon. It sucks having to pay for stuff when you can get it cheaper on line but you get swiped by the delivery times. Living on a island I have to wait an average of 10days for amazon stuff - which is usually cheapest.

Good luck all Oers and testers. !
:dust:


----------



## sunnysun

I didn't even know Amazon can make deliveries to Sardinia!

I know what you mean, i'm the same, i rather wait, although I do spot before af so I kind of know if it's around the corner.
But if AF hasn't showed up by dpo 10 it's already a great news then!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jazavac

I don't mind peeing on sticks. But sometimes I opt out when it comes to HPTs.

I send a ban your way, too, Coconuts! No AF for you!


Also, I just can't get used to some of the abbreviations from the forum. I mean, I know what they are, sometimes I force myself to use them, but I guess I just don't like them. Thought I'd share. :rofl:

I hope I get that OPK+ number 1 today, yes. Amazon usually delivers right away and I ordered way in advance, but.... a couple days into the order, they cancelled it because that particular reseller had run out. Sigh. The other one is taking forever and ever and ever.


----------



## Coconuts

Ordering anything from the US takes a million years and gets blocked for months in Rome at the border. If I order from amazon.co.uk most sellers send out to Europe too which is great. I can still get great amazon deals. Italian shops are pretty expensive and don't have a wide choice. Well, at least not in Macomer. I'm an internet shopper at heart, great bargains, right to your door! :coffee:


----------



## Jazavac

And I soooo don't like shopping online. I mean, I will always order goodies if they're cheaper, but usually only if I know what they are. As in - go to the store, fall in love with something, look it up online, buy it for a lot less. This scenario is for the win. But just picking something online at random.... nah, almost never!

I just like to touch, feel.... and make sure the item I choose is in good shape, too. I ordered my TCOYF online and it came with a bent page. Ick! 


No, I do not suffer from OCD. :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

Huh. Ok. 

This is no good. I tried one of the Answer tests during my break at 4pm and it showed nothing. Like, no second line at all. So I guess I can't really rely on these. 

Uhhh. Uh. I'm not sure how I'll figure this out. The Answer things might have different sensibility, or overall are trash.


----------



## wookie130

Jazavac, are you using an Answer OPK? If so, I would urge you to try something else. Answer OPKs are often not the answer, if you catch my drift. :)

I was catching up on my reading of this thread...and I've never learned so much about cervixes. It's like a Cervical Wonderland in this thread. To be honest, I don't like poking around up in my hootie-dootie, so I don't track my cervical position. I have my trusty CBFM, and my chart, and I check my CM every day or so, so I feel I'm covered.

I'm 5 dpo. My temp has been up, and I have felt feverish off and on for some reason. Damned sinus stuff, most likely. And I have the infamous (yet deceptive) niggly lower reproductive AF-like cramping that everyone geeks out about all of the time. The more I pay attention to it, the more I notice that this seems to happen to me EVERY month, so I'm not convinced that it means any more this month than in the past.

:)


----------



## NellieRae

Jazavac said:


> And I soooo don't like shopping online. I mean, I will always order goodies if they're cheaper, but usually only if I know what they are. As in - go to the store, fall in love with something, look it up online, buy it for a lot less. This scenario is for the win. But just picking something online at random.... nah, almost never!
> 
> I just like to touch, feel.... and make sure the item I choose is in good shape, too. I ordered my TCOYF online and it came with a bent page. Ick!
> 
> 
> No, I do not suffer from OCD. :rofl:

Jaza, I'm soooo the opposite of you :haha: I love ordering stuff online, even if I'm taking a risk. Sometimes it doesn't work out - but most of the time it does for me. 

Today I start OPKs. For the record, I hate poas - either kind! *Coconuts*, I hope you find yourself 11dpo with no sign of AF, even though it might still be a bit early dpo-wise to do a test.


----------



## Jazavac

wookie130 said:


> Jazavac, are you using an Answer OPK? If so, I would urge you to try something else. Answer OPKs are often not the answer, if you catch my drift. :)

Arggggggggggggh!

I mean, thanks! :) I don't normally use them, I just bought the cheapest possible pack of _something_ to get me through the next two days. Looks like I picked something horribly bad. I got those that look like pregnancy tests, not just strips similar to those from the internet, but, yeah, ugh.

I guess that's some dollars wasted right there... and I might as well go back to the store and get something better. ARGH ARGH.


----------



## Jazavac

Faint line in the evening, on my regular strips.

Hopefully tomorrow. :shrug: Or maybe my cycles are getting messed up.

Either way, it's time for bed. G'Night!


----------



## Coconuts

*Jaza* it's the curse of the OPK. The stress of waiting for the line is pushing it all back. Maybe answer wasn't crap, you just weren't surging. Since the line at in the evening was faint, maybe your regular test wouldn't have picked anything up at 4pm either :shrug:
You've bought them so use them hun. Can you find out on the box what the sensitivity is?

*Nellie*, thanks, It would be great to get to Sunday with no signs of AF, at the very least it means my LP's getting longer! :yipee: Spotting stared on 8DPO last month so I'm getting nervous today. I won't be testing on Sunday though. I'm an HPT a phobe. 13DPO will be the magic day. Lucky for some!
*points to herself*


----------



## Jazavac

I've picked up only negative feedback, so I'm going to go with it, I guess. I still had three of my Wondfos left and they do show the 'normal' thing, which is visible line, just not yet positive. Answer seems to barely pick up the control line.

Meanwhile, the insurance posted my newest appointment statement last night and, uh, I don't get it. It doesn't seem to be quite right either. Sigh.


----------



## lysh

Coconuts- Glad to hear you have no spotting or anything so far! I have my appt. today for my ultrasound and I am meeting with my doctor tomorrow. I will see what he has to say. I had to stop looking online because apparently if I put in reasons for spotting (which is only part of the problem) some scary stuff comes up!! Bad me for looking it up. lol

Hope everyone has a good Thursday!


----------



## DHime

Lysh - Hang in there sweetie. I am hopeing there is good news comming.

Jaz - Don't worry. Stay on your BD schedule and I am sure everything will be okay. OPK's be damed. (easy for me to say though - I still havent used one. Maybe next month...)

I was bad - forgot to take my temp this am. Woke up and couldn't find the therm. I usually keep it under my pillow. I decided to just discard today's temp and BD instead. Man I am loving the every other day thing. I hope it lasts. I think I have more fun when it's every other day.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Jazavac

Lysh, good luck with your appointment!

I am tired this morning, not sure why. And I looked through the window and saw a ton of white mess all over our yard, and then the street, too. Turned out it came from the first door neighbour's yard.

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/303211_10150339471838491_598763490_7995191_214269447_n.jpg


I sure do hope it's all cleaned up by the time I get back from work. Sigh!


----------



## Jazavac

As far as my BD schedule goes, I really hope I see a plus on some OPK today because it's no longer fun. I wish my O would have stayed on day 13 (or that it just shifts to 16, or whatever), so I don't have to assume it could be _any day now_.

I miss days when sex was just fun! :drama:


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks *Lysh*! GL tomorrow and yes, do stop looking online, sometimes it can be wonderful when you find out something good, other times it looks like it's just all doom and gloom, and if you're healthy now, you won't be in 5 minutes time! Just ignore it all and see what happens at the appointment! :ignore:

*Jaza*, is that loo paper???!!! I'm guessing it'll all be exactly where you saw it this morning when you get home tonight........... :grr:
GL with the OPKs. They're great when they come up positive but all the others are hateful. I'm right there with you. This long cycle I did 37 negative OPKs before I got any joy. At least a -OPK means you can BD for fun. The first +OPK you have to NOT DTD right so at least the OPKs will help you get the 'second OPK' timing right. Right?


----------



## Jazavac

Yup, if there will be two of them, as usual. And of course you never know! But then again, if there's a plus today, I am not supposed to do it today, but tomorrow instead, regardless of tomorrow's results. Blablabla. Headspin. :lol:

We didn't do it yesterday either, so I hope the swimmers aren't dead or anything. We tried, but it was just too much of a chore. I had a long day at work, came back home at 9pm and just couldn't care less about it. My husband didn't feel like it either. 

Deep down I'm a little bit scared that maybe, the further away from the pill days I go, my cycle will start slipping back to its long-time-ago pace, which was bad. 38-42 days. I so don't want that again.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, and yes, that's toilet paper there. She has two sons, they're in college, or something.


----------



## anniepie

OK, I'm a little behind, but will try and remember what I was thinking when catching up on the reading...

DHime- I often hurt when :sex: I had a load of tests to make sure it wasn't an infection, PID or anything like that. In the end they said it was likely because I have a tilted uterus. I also think that it's cos my cervix is generally quite low. ALSO (!), I know I get ovarian cysts (many people do and they're completely not a problem), but apparently this can cause pain when DTD... Finally (I think), I do have various hang ups about sex, which of course is not going to help issues! so basically I'm screwed! 

Jaza- I also am not a fan of shopping on line. I like to see what I'm getting, feel it, try it on if it's clothes, flick through it if it's a book, know that it's in tip top condition... It also took me ages to trust buying anything on line- both the payment thing, and the delivery thing. I like buying things from people and speaking face to face (and someone to go beat up if the product is screwy). A week and a half ago we bought a Fridge Freezer online. When we ordered it said 2-3 days delivery. When we checked back a couple of days later it said 7-8 working days. I called in the week to find out when it would be delivered as we need to arrange time out of work to accept delivery. They assured it would be with us by the end of the week and they'd call the day before to arrange (!?). It's 4pm thursday and I've still not heard from them.... :grr:

Also, hope you get your +OPK...I've still not tried them and am so tempted, but going to resist for now...I don't need another thing to stress over...

OK, now I've forgotten anything else I've read, so sorry for missing people's posts!!


----------



## Coconuts

*Jaza* I hope it's sorted when you get back.
If your cycle starts slipping back there are natural supplements you can take to help.
Or else, I know you're feeling the normal stress with each added month with no baby, but with the add ovarian reserve issue hanging over you, you must being under quite a psychological weight whether you feel it as being heavy or not. All of this, as you know could be the reason for delayed O this month. :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

I've got to say I hate shopping in shops. I know the assistants 'have to' ask you if you need help and stuff but it really irritates me. It's like they're looking at me with £&#8364;$ signs in front of their eyes. I don't feel like I can really shop. If I do ask them for help I then feel obliged to buy something to make it worth their while. I know it's bonkers but it's just another reason I like the peace and quiet of the internet, user reviews etc. I like the surprise of the box and finally getting my hands on the stuff. I've never had a problem with payment and delivery only a few times things never arrived. Actually one when I got a deal online for some ink cartridges of all things. I emailed to say forget it when they didn't arrive as I need to buy some for work and couldn't wait anymore. They refunded me and the cartridges arrived the next day. Woop! Free printer ink!
The only two pairs of sunglasses I ever really loved were ordered online, without trying them on and I'm usually really fussy with sunnies. Not trying things on is good for me. If I order clothes I make sure they have an easy return policy. No sweat and I can try clothes on in a decent mirror and wear it all for more than 30 seconds in a pokey dressing room. I'm an online shopper through and through.
It's not for everyone but it is for me! :D


----------



## NellieRae

*Dhime* - I totally agree. Sex every other day is less demanding and I look forward to it, rather than the daily chore! :)

*Jaza*, you have some strange neighbors there, with Halloween still a month off! Also, our charts look similar this month. Whats up with the huge dips? I think I might have had a mouth breathing problem or something....I hope. It sounds like you could easily go crazy over OPKs, especially if you're trying to BD on the second +. It is a strategy only, not the written word. I don't always get 2 +'s, so its a crap shoot :shrug: Hopefully you get your + today, though.

*Lysh*, GL today!


----------



## anniepie

Coco- that's so true about shops...I used to have this awaful thing when I was younger where I felt whenever I went into a shop I had to buy something or I thought they would think I had nicked something.... It was awful...


----------



## Jazavac

Those two pluses are not really common, I didn't even understand them before the doctor took some time to go over it with me. Even if I don't have the 2nd, we need to get the job done the day after my first plus, and there should be a 48 hour break before that. Well, if my plus day is today, the egg will have to deal with 72 hourish thing. I can't really follow any instructions blindly.

Coconuts, what made me really spoiled here in the US is the fact that anything I bring home from the store, other than prescription medicine, pretty much, can go back where it came from and I even get a full refund. So when I'm not sure, I take it home, try on in front of a good mirror, mix and match with other thing and then make my final decision. I've never took advantage of the system in a bad way, though. I'd feel really bad to wear things and then return saying they were, dunno, wrong size. People do that, though. 

Nellie, looks like our cycles really are similar. I have no explanation there, but the dip really happened. I mean, the temp climbed back up slowly, so... it wasn't an error. 

I don't really consider ovulation on day 16 to be late, I just want it to be done and over with already. And I'd love to know or, well, would be happy if it finally decided which day it wants to be on, 13 or 16. :haha: It'd be a lot easier for me and I wouldn't need a million or two of OPKs every month.


----------



## Jazavac

Another thing about shopping at stores here - pretty much all of them are so big, department store kind of things, so nobody really talks to you directly. You can browse all you want and then just go away without buying anything. 

I do find it that they either talk to me too much, or can't be found if I really need them.

But still... need need need to touch my stuff before I pay for it, haha.


(We just ordered a brand new Canon EOS camera online, on Amazon. It was to save $100, otherwise I would have gotten it at a local store...)


----------



## anniepie

Jaza, it's really hard when you've no idea when O is coming...mine has ranged so far from day 16 to day 27...I'm currently cd11 and already on edge about when it's going to come...seriously I feel like I'm going to explode with it!! As I think I said before- give me the 2WW anyday!!


----------



## Jazavac

And then when 2WW comes, I can't wait to get out of it either, this or that way. :rofl:


I think this trip, overall, is insane.


----------



## anniepie

Oh, it so is...you just feel like you're constantly waiting for something...then it comes and you wait some more... life feels on hold sometimes, although it's there moving around you...


----------



## anniepie

Oh yeah, I just lost it on the telephone about our fridge freezer- my online account is now showing no orders pending. Speaking with them they said it will be with my eiter Saturday or Tuesday... I'll find out tomorrow if it's saturday...

OH is going to F.L.I.P. when I tell him....


----------



## Jazavac

That's what my long-time-IVF-runner friend is saying, she just keeps warning everyone and making sure we all understand life should never be put on hold because you're working on the whole baby issue. And I do understand, while it's at the same time, really hard to resist the urge to just, well, wait.


----------



## NellieRae

:yipee: Today might be O day! I am excited over (my mood depends at the moment) on stuff coming out of my hoohaa! :haha:

You ladies are right, ttc is a strange journey that takes over your life. Its hard to take a step back when it _feels_ like all of your future dreams for your life depend on winning some kind of race right now.


----------



## DHime

I am thinking of just going back to the way I was at 20. Not tracking anything. I managed to get PG 4 times that way and I didn't even know till I was 10 wks each time. Man it easy back back then. 

I don't think BD daily is chore. I get ify about it when it's 2-4 times on a week day and then 4-6 on a day off from work. (His record is 12 - and yes I was walking funny for a while) 
I start going over (in my head. during BD time) how many chores I can do while he sleeps in between rounds. I figure he will balance out in another 5 years or so. Keeps me in shape though. 

I hope it doesn't rain before they pick up the tp from that yard. Happened to a neighbor of mine once and it stayed for 6 months.


----------



## Jazavac

We're about to get a nasty storm, so I suppose I will be married to that toilet paper for a long time... 

There is no way I could rely on my CM as the main, big thing. The clearest, stretchiest stuff came out on day 12. Today is day 16 and I'm still waiting to get going. 

I met with my husband's family during my lunch break, but the servers were so slow I got to pack my meal and take it back to work. I had maybe five minutes to taste it while still at the restaurant. No big deal, though, because the food is absolutely disgusting. I am picking at it right now at work because I'm stuck here until 5 with absolutely nothing to eat. Ick ick ick.


----------



## Coconuts

*Nellie*, I hope this is O day girl, get to it 3 day bonk fest for the SMEP if you're up for it!

*Anniepie*, I'm just like you, since records began (Feb this year) my O day has ranged from CD18 to this month's CD28. Huh, that's actually only 10 days, I thought it was more! :shrug: This month I was so hoping to see to movement with O, foward movement that is because I'd started with the AC, I guess it needed longer in my system to get the whole cycle in check. I started think O might be coming at CD11!!!!!! :shock:, I had a lot of wet CM which is usually my most fertile but then I got two bouts, the second better than the first of EWCM. CD11-28 was a O wait from hell! Throw in OPKs and you've got yourself a lunatic :tease:

*Jaza*, you'll get your egg. You're just getting a nice and juicy fat one ready. :baby:


----------



## SpringH

Hi Ladies, 

I must do a better job of keeping up.. I just read about 10 pages and I am always learning from all of you.. I do have a few questions I need some help with:

1. How do I add my Fertility Friend to chart link to my profile
2. I ordered O testing strips from amazon.. what day would you suggest testing.. 


Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi spring. On your FF page, go to *sharing* and then the *get code* link.There'll be code. Copy the one that starts [url=https........ 
Go to Edit signature back at BnB and paste the link into your sig. The bit that remains highlighted after you've pasted can be modifies to say Spring's chart / Wanna see my chart? or what ever you fancy. 
Hope that helps.

You have not been charged for technical support.


----------



## Jazavac

:lol: at technical support.

Two and a half more hours before I can pee on a stick. How exciting! And it's just an OPK, too. :rofl:


----------



## NellieRae

I hope that new opk cooperates, Jaza - everything in your signs & history points to your egg being about to hatch. (No, I'm not a chart stalker - not me!:tease:)

Coconuts your chart is looking GREAT this cycle. What's up with all that creamy?! Is this new? :muaha: We'll see about the SMEP. I'm all for it, but worry about his count - but who knows. Maybe I'll jump him tomorrow, too :laugh2:


----------



## Coconuts

Nellie, I honestly don't know, I never used to monitor it after O. *TMI* When collect 'the fruits of my search' all together it's a very creamy consistency but as the days go by there are more a more 'snowflake' kind of bits in it.?????????? Halfway between creamy and sticky I guess. 
Here are the two yard stick pics I use to make my analysis. Not me!
https://www.babycenter.com.ph/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-creamy.jpg https://www.babycenter.com.ph/i/slideshows/UKcervical_mucus/cervical-mucus-sticky.jpg


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeek sorry that they're so big! Ick


----------



## bunda

:hi:hello all. Been sooo busy, and it's only day 2 of my spanking new job. It's going great. They haven't asked me to do any work yet, as I'm still in induction phase, but it looks like a well-run organisation (from what I can see) and the work looks challenging but interesting. Yay! 

As my bike is still in pieces, being put together by my lovely OH, I walk in to work, which is just over an hour each way. Result is, I'm too tired to more than skim-read your updates :sad1:

I agree with NellieRae, your chart, *Coconuts*, looks great. 
*Jazavac* hopefully the new BD schedule will take the stress out of it all. 
*DHime*: 6-8 a day?!?! Mine doesn't manage that in a WEEK. I can only imagine you guys walk about naked all day. It's hardly worth getting dressed in between! As to getting pregnant 4 times when you were twenty, it won't be that easy this time. At twenty, you have far more days of EWCM than now, so sperm had an easy time of it when you were twenty.

*SpringH*: when you get your OPK test strips, there should be a sheet of instructions that tell you on what chart day to start testing, based on the length of your previous cycles. I tried OPK this cycle and they all came out negative, even though I think I ovulated yesterday. I only tested once per day, so you might want to poas more often than that.

OH has been a real hero and it's been BD every night more or less, despite the negative OPK. We 'took a night off' and that, it seems, was my peak day, as this morning my temps shot up. I ovulated on CD16 last cycle, so I reckon yesterday (also CD16) was peak day. We didn't BD, but we were gettin' it on just the day before, so that's a :thumbup: for this cycle. So much for the OPK. Fingers crossed I did get the LH surge, just that it was a quick one.


----------



## lysh

DHime...that is a crazy amount of BDing. Good for you two!!!! My OH and I would pass out of exhaustion. Even every other day can be a challenge at times! lol

Had my internal ultrasound...tomorrow I will find out (hopefully) what is going on! I am supposed to ov in 5-7 days, so the sooner this gets cleared up the better!!! 

I felt better talking to my mom....she had shorter cycles (21 days) than I have now (24) and spotted often. She managed to have 3 children. Granted she was in her 20s, but that is still reassuring.

Off to cook dinner!


----------



## SpringH

Thanks Ladies for all of you help.. Trying everything this month..


----------



## DHime

BDing that much is exausting though. Especially now that he is researching better positions to try that will increase pg potential. He is a frisky little devil, that one. Good thing I didn't meet him at 20. We would have 10 kids by now. Then again, that'd be gross given the age difference. :shrug:
I was his first and he waited till he was 23 to BD at all. He is a comicbook buff (total nerd. no big cause I am also) and he didn't want to date unless he was serious about it. Worked out well for me. He is still new at it. You know how guys are in the first 10 years of getting some... They can't get enough.:haha:
It's funny when he wants me to make him part of every gross detail of TTC. I get more squeemish than he does. Oh yeah... found my cervix! Now that I knew what I was looking for. Feels weird going diving so to speak. Why does it feel like I shouldn't be sticking things in there? lol


----------



## anniepie

Coconuts said:


> *Nellie*, I hope this is O day girl, get to it 3 day bonk fest for the SMEP if you're up for it!
> 
> *Anniepie*, I'm just like you, since records began (Feb this year) my O day has ranged from CD18 to this month's CD28. Huh, that's actually only 10 days, I thought it was more! :shrug: This month I was so hoping to see to movement with O, foward movement that is because I'd started with the AC, I guess it needed longer in my system to get the whole cycle in check. I started think O might be coming at CD11!!!!!! :shock:, I had a lot of wet CM which is usually my most fertile but then I got two bouts, the second better than the first of EWCM. CD11-28 was a O wait from hell! Throw in OPKs and you've got yourself a lunatic :tease:
> 
> *Jaza*, you'll get your egg. You're just getting a nice and juicy fat one ready. :baby:

seriously Coco, your cycle has been so like mine way last cycle ard I was on AC too... bit you're getting more stable temps and you'll end up with a different outcome...


----------



## Coconuts

Fxd. Thanks again Annie!
I think AC needs a couple of months to get going though. Here's hoping 6 weeks did the trick. :D


----------



## Jazavac

It's getting towards (late) evening... and my OPK just won't go dark. Hm.


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts said:


> Nellie, I honestly don't know, I never used to monitor it after O. *TMI* When collect 'the fruits of my search' all together it's a very creamy consistency but as the days go by there are more a more 'snowflake' kind of bits in it.?????????? Halfway between creamy and sticky I guess.

:rofl: That was a bit of a shock, I have to say. Perhaps a little too big. :shy:

I don't even know what you mean about snowflakes showing up down there, but - Oh, the image! :rofl: I get more creamy/sticky mixes than just plain creamy, which I almost never get based on that photo!


----------



## NellieRae

bunda said:


> :hi:hello all. Been sooo busy, and it's only day 2 of my spanking new job. It's going great. They haven't asked me to do any work yet, as I'm still in induction phase, but it looks like a well-run organisation (from what I can see) and the work looks challenging but interesting. Yay!
> 
> As my bike is still in pieces, being put together by my lovely OH, I walk in to work, which is just over an hour each way. Result is, I'm too tired to more than skim-read your updates :sad1:
> 
> OH has been a real hero and it's been BD every night more or less, despite the negative OPK. We 'took a night off' and that, it seems, was my peak day, as this morning my temps shot up. I ovulated on CD16 last cycle, so I reckon yesterday (also CD16) was peak day. We didn't BD, but we were gettin' it on just the day before, so that's a :thumbup: for this cycle. So much for the OPK. Fingers crossed I did get the LH surge, just that it was a quick one.

Good for you for surviving the in-laws! Too bad you've just entered the 2WW - I know I would need some serious indulging! :wine: Its still wonderful that you have an interesting new job & get lots of exercise, even if it means we miss you here. :flower:

Since there's something in the air with opks this cycle, you're probably right and just missed it. We know your temp & CM are more reliable signs. :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

And I have Clearblue tests, not the most expensive digital ones, though and they say - nope. I guess I am stuck in a limbo. This one did show a close-to-positive so... maybe tomorrow? I don't like this idea of my cycles getting longer and longer.

bunda, I envy you so much! I'd love to walk to work. I'd love to walk anywhere!


----------



## anniepie

I think my cervix has stage fright :rofl: after it going softer and higher a few days ago I'm sure its low/medium and firm again...


----------



## Coconuts

yeah, *Nellie*, sorry about the size of those pics, it was a bit of a shock when I posted it. Snowflakes are kind of like tiny bits, but soft bits and not lumps either. After O CM was like the first pic and it's still mostly like that but when I spread it out it's got these little snowflake kind of bits in it. More so as the days go on, but never like the second pic. Thank goodness - ick!

*Jaza*, OPK hell is HELL! Just hang in there, there's nothing more you can do. It's just the worst and I feel for you. At least with Wandfo, Answer and Clear Blue you can do an at home comparison when you get it. Keep one of each to dip in the pee cup when it finally turns!

*Annie*, lol. Mine moves too! I've posted more about bobbing cervix of your journal.


----------



## Miaowzen

Hello 

You have such a nice thread going here. I started reading a page 1 and then 20 pages in I cheated and skipped a bit! 

I am not 34 yet, but I feel like I am 29 going on 129. I lost my baby due to placental abruption 2 and a bit years ago and before I even got pg with him I had to 'wait to try' because I was a bit unwell for a while. Now I am feeling well, I am ovulating again, my DH is no longer panicking, we BD lots, but I am not getting pregnant. Last month I spotted for 5 days in m luteal phase and m cycles are 33-35 days so I feel perimenopausal already! Feels like I've been trying for so many years already and I'm getting so crazy with desire to have a baby!!!


----------



## wookie130

Miaowzwen, 29 is still YOUNG!!! If I would have started then, I would have 2 or 3 kids by now! Welcome, and I'm so sorry for your loss...I've lost a little one too, and I know how painful that is.


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi! Yes, I guess it is relatively young, but it's still disconcerting when we decided we wanted kids at 25, started at 26 and now I'm almost 30 with nothing to show for it. I feel old when I overanalyze my hormones and cycles :-(

Still, my best friend, step sister and step brother haven't even had their first partners yet so not too many babies in the family to make me jealous.


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Hi miaowzen, welcome along!
I'm sorry to hear that you lost a little one a while back. That's so sad! You too wookie! :hugs:
Glad to hear you're still in it to win it!
I'm 30 and honestly don't really feel that old, just biologically we're conditioned to fear the big 35 fertility wise. I'm trying to ignore that and call it a number like everything else. I think you should do the same.
My cycles are usually around the same length as your although this cycle has turned into a bit of a monster. I don't think they're especially long or symptomatic of being menopausal.
So here you are on the 34 thread with a new cycle, new hope and a new support group. Stick with us, we'll see you through hun.
I see you're using Vitex / Agnus Castus. How long have you been using it.
This is my first month with it. O was pushed back later but got some wicked CM with it and a nice steady chart too. Had it given you any noticeable changes?
:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, Miaowzen!
I, too, am sorry for your loss.


I am still in a limbo, but my Wondfos _should_ show up by the end of the day today. Considering the fact today is day 17, I hope my ovulation comes with them, too. I mean, a positive strip to begin with will be just fine. I do feel pressure in my ovaries and it started last night, so I hope they're finally rushing to do their work.

I know it's just fine to have an anovulatory cycle a year, but I did not order mine right now! It'd be pretty bad to get one during the months that count towards my overall IVF decision... countdown.


----------



## Coconuts

ARGH, come on Jaza's eggy, out with you!


----------



## DHime

Hi ladies! Ya'll doing okay today?
It's Friday!
Just bought more fertility blend for the DH and even got some for me too. You can take it with prenatals also so I am hoping this will improve things. We shall see
(sigh) another $55 gone. This kid is getting pricey and the LO doesn't even exist yet! LOL


----------



## Jazavac

I am looking forward to a weekend with no work, that's for sure. Looking forward to an egg, as well. :rofl: Well, at least one of the two is in sight and pretty guaranteed to happen. 

Speaking of spending money... $13 on those Answer tests that were absolutely - trash. Then another $17 yesterday for ClearBlue ones. Then I'm waiting for my regular Wondfos, too, which we paid for the other day. $19.90 for PreSeed, which I used last night for the first time, but some minimal quantity. Then my Prenatal pills, which I forgot the price of. Then some of my husband's supplements. Then the doctor appointments...... :headspinning:

I have yet to figure out what's going on with the insurance stuff and why my U/S bill looks so weird. Of course I haven't heard from anyone yet regarding the old charges either. I mean, they have changed the coding on it, but I still don't know who's paying what and if I'm getting refunds for real.


----------



## Coconuts

Jaza, if none of the other OPKs have turned positive, how do you know the Answer brand are no good? They might end up giving you the best reading of the bunch???

Enjoy the weekend everyone. I'm working tomorrow morning :cry:
We've got the grape harvest on Sunday so a big family day dodging wine on the biggest wine guzzling day of the year. Wish me luck! :dohh:


----------



## anniepie

Oh Coco- that's going to be hard...I bet you set some rumours in motion...


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> Jaza, if none of the other OPKs have turned positive, how do you know the Answer brand are no good? They might end up giving you the best reading of the bunch???

I knew they were wrong because the other two kept telling me it was coming.

And it was.

Because a ClearBlue non digital just gave me a clear, undoubtful positive.

Whew.


----------



## anniepie

phew Jaza! So that means BD tomorrow, right?? :dust:


----------



## Jazavac

Disclaimer, this is an OPK, not HPT!! :lol:

Test line is thicker and darker than the control line, as usual. Just in blue this time. (And first time ever in AM, too).

https://i.imgur.com/J34lG.jpg


Edit: made a bigger disclaimer, since my stupid OPK sits on the top of the page. :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

anniepie said:


> phew Jaza! So that means BD tomorrow, right?? :dust:

Yes! But we're even happier because it means NO sex tonight. :rofl:


----------



## anniepie

Jazavac said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> phew Jaza! So that means BD tomorrow, right?? :dust:
> 
> Yes! But we're even happier because it means NO sex tonight. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

You sent my heart into my mouth when I saw that picture...of course my immediate thought was HPT and didn't realise it was you who posted it...


----------



## Jazavac

I should edit my disclaimer there... since it's on the top of the page.


----------



## NellieRae

:yipee: for Ovulation, *Jaza*! Hope you have a bit of fun playing catch tomorrow! 

*Coconuts * That's a tough one! I agree anniepie that you'll start the speculation. Maybe you could bring some grape juice or something and secretly replace what's in your glass? Take a couple sips and hopefully no one will notice that you stopped sipping? :ninja: You'll have to let us know how your performance goes! :laugh2:

I am sooo thankful that when the in-laws were here last weekend, it was Indulgence time and they could all plainly see me raise & down a glass!


----------



## DHime

Go Jaza! FX for you!

Coco - Good luck. That's gonna be hard for sure. Grape harvest? You have a vinyard? I wanna visit! I always wanted a vinyard. Even just a small one in a back yard.... WOW

Miaowzen - Welcome and I am very glad you are moving foreward.

Side note - finally tried the preseed and it makes a difference!


----------



## Jazavac

PreSeed was a bit... slippery. Maybe I'l cut down on the quantities even more. I've read that it does kill some small, insignificant number of swimmers, so I have to admit that I am a tiny little bit worried about our already decreased numbers. Hmhm.

Coconuts, we used to own a vineyard, I miss those days! You can always... taste the grape juice and pretend that your wine is all mushy and unclear. :rofl: Good luck!

I think my in-laws know we're TTC, but I'm not sure. They know we've been dealing with the reproductive clinic because we needed some explanations and help and whatnot with all the insurance issues.


----------



## Coconuts

*Jaza*!!!! Whoop whoop! :yipee: it's finally here. Put your best moves on DH tomorrow and go get that long awaited egg!!!!!! I'm so happy for you. What a wait. Great positive OPK too :wohoo:

Yes *DHime*, DH's family has 1 hectare of vines. I love it. Life couldn't be anymore italian if it tried! There are some fig trees, pear trees and three olive trees too. DH's grandad handed it down to all of his sons. 6 of them. 2 live on the continent, one passed away four years ago so his son, DH's cousin does his part in the vinyard. DH's Dad has his strip and another two uncles do their bit. DH's family are wonderful people.
There are usually about thirty of us so I'm hoping to be lost in the crowd a bit. Newly weds at a family event don't usually escape the usual when when when questions.... :grr: Nice to know they'll all be excited when we can finally break some good news! We're the next shot for a new baby, other cousins have wedding to organise or partners to find. If we're pipped to the post it will be with an 'oooops' baby.


----------



## Jazavac

Awww.

I always melt when I hear real British accent. :cloud9: Just had a couple people here at the office, they came straight from London. She's from this area originally, volunteered in Croatia for years and loved it there (awww) and now they're going to live here for a while. 

I started out learning English from a Brit teacher, but I've lost most of it over the course of the years. I've kept the spelling, though, so most computer programs (as well as people here) keep trying to correct me. Grrr.


----------



## Coconuts

I don't fight the auto correct. It's bigger than my will and most of the time I'm never sure if the brit way is actually with the z. some words are..... I'm an English teacher too :blush:


----------



## Jazavac

I have my licence, neighbours, favourites.... but somehow I've lived all my life with colors, not colours. No idea how that one happened. :haha:

Ugh, I am waiting to be jumped at because I just posted in the thread about obese women TTC. Uhoh.


----------



## flangel813

Hi ladies, just catching up. I got my bill for HSG yesterday $320 after insurance. ouch! At least that was the last of the testing so no doctor/hospital related bills for a while. 

I have stopped taking B vits and am going to try to just do prenatals until the end of the year.


----------



## lizzywiz

Jazavac said:


> I have my licence, neighbours, favourites.... but somehow I've lived all my life with colors, not colours. No idea how that one happened. :haha:
> 
> Ugh, I am waiting to be jumped at because I just posted in the thread about obese women TTC. Uhoh.

I had to go look- I say it was an awesome post! :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

lizzywiz said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I have my licence, neighbours, favourites.... but somehow I've lived all my life with colors, not colours. No idea how that one happened. :haha:
> 
> Ugh, I am waiting to be jumped at because I just posted in the thread about obese women TTC. Uhoh.
> 
> I had to go look- I say it was an awesome post! :thumbup:Click to expand...

completely agtee-great post :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

I've had a nose too. well said *Jaza*, doesn't look like you've been attacked either. :thumbup:

*flangel*, I can't believe the size of your medical bills over there! :shock: I don't remember, did you have good results? I'm sure you'd pay three times as much for that peace of mind!

*Lizzy*, how's it all going? :baby:


----------



## lizzywiz

Coconuts said:


> *Lizzy*, how's it all going? :baby:

Good, I think :winkwink: Very, very tired, like nothing I have ever felt before and occasionally queasy and very bloated. So, I guess in the world of pregnancy, I'm doing great!

My next appt. is next week. I want to go to a birthing center but my insurance hasn't decided yet, so I may start at the hospital.

Right now I am all torn up about the ultrasounds. I have done tons of research and I agree that if they were really bad for all babies then we would see more problems with twins and triplets as they get more scans, but my worry is about the parts we _don't_ understand. Just like many illnesses and disorders, scientist don't know why one baby if affected and one baby isn't. And I had to take anatomy and physiology, human development and neurology when I was getting my masters, so I have studied a lot of disabilities and malformations and syndromes, and I am more afraid than ever at risking the baby's healthy development.
Given all of that, I figure that early ultrasounds don't help much because even if something is wrong there is nothing to be done about it, and there is a slight risk, so I should skip it and wait until 20 weeks....but I would dearly love to see a healthy heartbeat and be reassured of the baby's vitality, you know?
I am supposed to get a transvaginal next week and I think I will decline, but don't hold me to that!


----------



## flangel813

Coconuts said:


> I've had a nose too. well said *Jaza*, doesn't look like you've been attacked either. :thumbup:
> 
> *flangel*, I can't believe the size of your medical bills over there! :shock: I don't remember, did you have good results? I'm sure you'd pay three times as much for that peace of mind!
> 
> *Lizzy*, how's it all going? :baby:

My tubes are clear so every test and lab I've had has come back normal. So yes I have peace of mind but, no answers to why we haven't gotten a single :bfp: in the last 2 years.


----------



## NellieRae

lizzywiz said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> *Lizzy*, how's it all going? :baby:
> 
> Good, I think :winkwink: Very, very tired, like nothing I have ever felt before and occasionally queasy and very bloated. So, I guess in the world of pregnancy, I'm doing great!
> 
> My next appt. is next week. I want to go to a birthing center but my insurance hasn't decided yet, so I may start at the hospital.
> 
> Right now I am all torn up about the ultrasounds. I have done tons of research and I agree that if they were really bad for all babies then we would see more problems with twins and triplets as they get more scans, but my worry is about the parts we _don't_ understand. Just like many illnesses and disorders, scientist don't know why one baby if affected and one baby isn't. And I had to take anatomy and physiology, human development and neurology when I was getting my masters, so I have studied a lot of disabilities and malformations and syndromes, and I am more afraid than ever at risking the baby's healthy development.
> Given all of that, I figure that early ultrasounds don't help much because even if something is wrong there is nothing to be done about it, and there is a slight risk, so I should skip it and wait until 20 weeks....but I would dearly love to see a healthy heartbeat and be reassured of the baby's vitality, you know?
> I am supposed to get a transvaginal next week and I think I will decline, but don't hold me to that!Click to expand...

Wow, I didn't even know that there was a debate on early ultrasounds & affecting development! But if you feel uneasy about it, then you should feel free to skip it, as long as its optional. You can still hear a heartbeat on a doppler, right? :thumbup: Good to hear you're doing as well as you can for the moment!


----------



## lysh

I did not know there was a debate about early ultrasounds either!

Jazavac- good post. I had to look too. The point is that you are putting the 'baby' first, which is what we should all do regardless the issue the hand. 

Saw my doc today. Nothing showed up of concern in the ultrasound. I am going to get some blood work done to check hormonal levels at two different times in my cycle. Other than that, he wants me to continue the progesterone and see what happens. He wants to see me in 3 months if we do not conceive to reevaluate things. (that is if nothing shows up in my blood work of concern).


----------



## lizzywiz

Don't get too worried about ultrasounds- really, I am just a classic new mom who is uncertain of everything.

Here is a anti- ultrasound link (I like it because it has references):
https://anthrodoula.blogspot.com/2010/11/are-ultrasounds-safe.html

And here is a unbiased, more pro ultrasound link, that explains why some of the studies shouldn't count: 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8590195

I edited to add one, where the Dr explains how to be an informed cosumer re: ultrasounds. Here is a quote that sums up his thoughts: "I very much doubt that there are any fetal consequences; the purpose here is to encourage nuts-and-bolts prudence by the ultrasound community. Sadly, this community will not do much on its own and some gentle prodding by patients/clients is the only way that I can see to improve the situation."
https://www.fetalultrasoundsafety.net/Downloads/fetalultrasoundsafety.pdf


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi! Yes, I started using vitex this cycle, although I am not very exact with dosages. I buy all my herbs wholesale as I'm studying naturopathy and I make concoctions with them. This time I have made little balls out of vitex, licorice, sarsaparilla, maca, and some coconut oil to keep it together. I will use them until O. I am also drinking about 1 litre of red clover infusion until O, at which point I will change to raspberry leaves.

The licorice and red clover are estrogenic, so I am hoping this concoction might help me O sooner! The sarsaparilla is a progesterone adapogen. Not sure if I need it all to get pregnant, but I like the idea of using plenty of herbs prophylacticlly.

Now I just have to wait, CD4 is a bit boring, but there is always tension brewing in our house these days. DH used to be a happy puppy wanting sex all the time at 25, now at 31 he's grouchy wanting sex all the time and if I say no or he thinks I'm going to say no it turns into a big drama :-( I wish it was more of a cuddly, gentle thing rather than "I'm ready let's go!"


----------



## italianqtpie

Hey everyone :) Been a busy bee with travel the past few weeks, wanted to say "HI" to my favorite babes on BB ;)

Back in the 2WW...had spotting today at 5dpo and flipped me out a bit, but it came and went. Just some mild cramping now. My evening temp is sky high 100.7, so I hope so hard i'm not coming down with something ! 

Hope everyones great!

Glad you're hanging in there, Lizzy :baby:

Coconuts: hows your cycle a monster this month!

DHime: Sorry about your loss, :dust: for you this month! I want to try the fertility pills next month, let me know how they work!

:dust: all!


----------



## Jazavac

flangel813 said:


> Hi ladies, just catching up. I got my bill for HSG yesterday $320 after insurance. ouch! At least that was the last of the testing so no doctor/hospital related bills for a while.
> 
> I have stopped taking B vits and am going to try to just do prenatals until the end of the year.

I'm at $190 or so after insurance for my U/S, but they messed something up, I am sure. It makes no sense for the CLINIC to pay for about $300 on that bill. Ugh.


----------



## Jazavac

I wouldn't worry too much about ultrasound scans. Transvaginal are not a necessity, especially not several times during pregnancy. I'd definitely go for an early one - it's good to know that everything is in the right place. Ectopic can be a huge problem. Later on, we'll probably need to do quite a lot of testing, but I'll stick to just regular ultrasound scans when possible.


----------



## Jazavac

As for the post, I expected all kinds of stuff. Last time I went _against the flow_, they tried to dine on me. :haha:


----------



## bunda

*Jaza* You got you positive OPK at last, I see. Great news. You are probably the ONLY person on these ttc boards who sees a + and thinks "yay, no BD tonight!"

I think your post in the obesity thread was on the mark. I think they probably didn't turn on you because your tone wasn't heavily judgemental. You were clear that you are overweight, too and know it's hard (how many thin people have no idea how hard it is to lose weight. Only those thin people who find it hard to gain weight. Yes they are out there, I met one who used to sit on chairs and push down on her thighs to make them appear larger. Cannot gain weight. Has the body of a stick insect and wants to be womanly) You were just drawing attention back to the health and good outcome of the baby and the health-issues for a pregnant woman who is obese. 

*Coconuts*: oh my, wine, wine, everywhere. If you're considered the newly-weds, I'm afraid there is no hope of avoiding wine without someone noticing. People will be watching you - unless women typically drink in the early days of pregnancy, in which case they might not make that connection. It is unlikely that drinking some alcohol in the very early stages of pregnancy would be harmful - no difference is found in populations who are tee-total (and so weren't drinking when they were pregnant but didn't yet know it) compared to populations where people DO drink (and might have consumed alcohol in those early days when they didn't know they were pregnant). 
Especially since you and baby don't actually share anything until the placenta forms. For now, any blastocyst is completely self-contained - like a seed that germinates, it isn't taking anything from the soil until it's big enough to need it. It won't need good quality compost until a bit later.


----------



## Coconuts

haha thanks *Bunda*. I'm planning on having a glass of water (plastic beaker) and just putting a splash of wine in there so the colour's right but it only ends up being a mouthful. Like you said, it shouldn't do any harm and it's not vodka or cocktails. Just a couple of mouthfuls of home grown wine from last year. I'll do my best to fake it. Our harvest is tomorrow.

We've offered to help a friend with his next weekend! I'm hoping to be able to have another go a subterfuge with a BFP under my belt, if not, it falls under Indulgence phase and you can bet your bottom dollar I'll be indulging in the red stuff then! :wine:

Welcome back *QTPie*! We missed you. I'm 10DPO as you can see but don't have the slightest desire to test. I'm happy going quietly insane :tease: Your chart could be an early implantation dip. It came with spotting too! Hope you temps jumps up tomorrow!


----------



## italianqtpie

Did you gals watch "The Great Sperm Race"? I was fascinated watching the documentary....and then scared to death at all the obstacles :spermy: get!!!

Coconuts, that temp was WRONG yesterday, I had Friday AM fingers and it was a whole degree off! LOL. The spotting was very VERY new to me. Never had it ever, just hoping that wasn't the start of :witch: cause that would mean my LP is changing to like 6 days. I hope so bad that's not it! 

Our BD schedule was OK, but the quality...wasn't. Don't have a great feeling about this month. I have a new plan next month and that is to save some goood loving for closer to O and not waste it too early ;)

Todays DH's 37th bday :D


----------



## italianqtpie

Oh! And we did start using instead cups this cycle. Pretty cool like things!:thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Happy birthday Mr QTPie :cake:
Chart looks much better with the new temp. Still could be IB though. Although, try not to get as excited as I did last month. I had some very light brown beige stuff, which was very new for me. My pre AF spotting is usually quite dark, old blood style. I of course rejoiced at IB. Spotting got heavier the next day and AF the next. :cry: It was a rollercoaster. But you never know. Anything else yesterday or today or are you clear? If so it's a great sign. Only a few days to testing!!!!!!!


----------



## lysh

Coconuts- how long is your lp so far this month?

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## wookie130

On this ultrasound thing...when/if I get pregnant again, I know I'm going to have to be scanned early, due to my missed miscarriage in July. My OB/gyn told me that when I become pregnant again, they'll scan me at 7-8 weeks, rather than waiting for 12 weeks. It's too damn hard on someone who thinks they're carrying a healthy pregnancy for 10 weeks to discover the baby stopped developing at 6...it scares the crap out of me, honestly, that it will happen again. I'm not sure I could do this again...but I will be very, very thankful for my early scans, no matter what they discover. It's an AWFUL feeling to realize your child has been dead inside of you for nearly a month, and you had NO idea. Ugh, what a heartache.

I'm kind of worried about the length of my lp this month...if my cycle is going to be 27 days this month, and I ovulated on day 16, that means my lp is only 11 days. This is only my second cycle after my miscarriage, so things may very well be trying to sort themselves out still.

For some reason, I do have a different vibe going during this 2ww than I did last month. My last pregnancy is still fresh enough in my mind to remember those first few weeks, and I do feel some of those same things now, at 8 dpo. Or, my mind is playing tricks on me.


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeeep *Wookie*, 8DPO. You're hitting the sharp end of the wait now. GL hun. My LP is usually 9/10 days so that's why I'm taking AC to try and lengthen it. Needless to say I did a lot of research and 11days is in the safe zone, less than 10 is not great :cry: I know that a short LP is linked to low progesterone levels. Low progesterone is also linked to early miscarriages. Maybe you should talk to your doc about this. You can get progesterone cream or supositories to help boost it if you're worried at all. I wouldn't be though. Lot's of women have healthy pregnancies with 10DPO so I'm sure you'll be totally fine. Levels of everything can be totally fine and a pregnancy still end too early. It's crap to say but it's one of those things. :hugs: FXD your next BFP is right around the corner!

*Lysh*. I'm 10DPO today and my temp this morning was still high. Only 1 our of my 7 recorded cycles have had a high temp at 10DPO. All the others had low temps or spotting. Or like last month. AF. :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Coconuts, your chart looks great! Best of luck!

Does anyone know where I can get progesterone cream OTC, or is it only by prescription?


----------



## DHime

wow - you ladies were busy yesterday evening. 

QTPie - Welcome back! I agree that the spotting could be implantation. The timing is right anyway. I will let you know how the fertility blend works. The DH has been using it and it is really helping him. He is producing more sperm in a shorter time frame, his upper body strength has increased, and he tends turn ******** for 10 min after BD due to bigger Orgasms. (Cum load in his terms) Mostly I thhink this is due to the hormone balancing 
effect the mens version has on him. (Sorry for the tmi) It's supprising how many men have imbalances - not unlike us ladies. (often due to to stress, diet, and lack of excercise)
Thanks btw - The loss was hard on us both but we are pushing forward and not wasting time.

Coco - I really hope it's good news this month. I like the wine idea.

Lizzy - Keep taking care of that LO. I understand your aprehension about needless ultrasounds. I am gonna look at the websites you showed. The tiredness is supposed to wane after the first trimester so hang in there. How is you DH ahnding things?


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks DH!

*Wookie*, I don't. I know you can get it online but I don't know about the levels or strength since it can be taken for other reasons besides LP length and early pregnancy support. I don't know how much or how often you should take it / use it either. Basically, I plant seeds and abandon the veggie patch. Sorry. :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

No wait! Wookie I'm back, I remembered seeing something about it on a website I was looking at when deciding to take Agnus Castus. This linky is to the page about luteal phase defect, what, how and what you can do about it. There's a bit on progesterone cream about halfway down the article. There's an imbedded link to a provider. I assume you'll get more info about exactly what type of cream you need.
linky


----------



## Miaowzen

What is the men'sfertility blend made up of?


----------



## Jazavac

Second day of OPK+, but no temp rise, which is weird because I usually get it on this day. I guess I'm all messed up! 

I am fully aware of my ovaries, so they must be producing something down there. We'll see tomorrow.

Coconuts, was the harvest today? If so, how did it go?

My husband is having a few friends over for a LAN party so... I think I will excuse myself and go to a store, or something. :lol:


----------



## Coconuts

Hi Jaza, no it's today. Must get off BnB and hit the shower. we're leaving soon.
Temps still up today on 11DPO! Very excited only the second 11DPO ever so :yipee: for AC! Knicker nerves continues!


----------



## GeekChic

Great looking chart coco! You're heading off into uncharted territory, fx (but not legs, I'm on cd9 and it's about to get busy here) for another high temp tomorrow.


----------



## bunda

*Coco* is boldly going where she's never gone before - into 12dpo... 
btw, is that you and OH in the avatar? WHAT a cute couple, how is any baby going out-cute you two? 
and good luck with the wine subterfuge. 


*Jazavac*, the temp rise might be on its way, and you're just ovulating a few hours later than normal. If you ovulated in the late afternoon you won't see the temp rise until next day. If you normally ovulated in the wee hours, you'd have seen the temp rise that morning... so it'll probably go up tomorrow.

*wookie*: you say you ovulated on cd16 and you expect your cycle to be 27 days. HOw can you know that? From what I can tell your luteal phase is always the same (give or take a day) so if you ovulated later than usual AF will be later than usual (by however many days ovulation was delayed). In essence, your luteal phase is the part of your cycle that is the least changeable in length. Hope you don't go too crazy with the symptom spotting. Remember that most of them, as Coconuts pointed out, are just signs of high progesterone levels. Gl though and fx


----------



## bunda

in light of Coconuts showing us what she looks like IRL, here is a link to an entry on my travel blog (when we did that round-the-world-on-a-bike thing) There are lots of pictures of OH and me in there. The main page is here

this was taken on the nullarbor (aussie readers will know why we're so proud of that. Right, Aleja?) https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_JNgSTaWe6SA/TPHAgZmVoHI/AAAAAAAAEjA/q-NoQZauOrw/s1600/AUST4086.JPG


----------



## italianqtpie

bunda said:


> in light of Coconuts showing us what she looks like IRL, here is a link to an entry on my travel blog (when we did that round-the-world-on-a-bike thing) There are lots of pictures of OH and me in there. The main page is here
> 
> this was taken on the nullarbor (aussie readers will know why we're so proud of that. Right, Aleja?) https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_JNgSTaWe6SA/TPHAgZmVoHI/AAAAAAAAEjA/q-NoQZauOrw/s1600/AUST4086.JPG

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!! Love the pics!!!:happydance:


----------



## italianqtpie

Having such an ugh morning! I just want a test to be positive at 7dpo so I can STOP THIS CRAZY OBSESSING for the next 3 days (I have a short LP, too). I'm probably moments away from sticking things up there again and I just need to chill the eff out!

Ok. I feel better now :)


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts, you're darling as hell,too!!!


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi again all. Having a bit of an emotional flip-out day today. This business is all quite a roller coaster isn't it? I'm currently a stay a home wife and my husband has been unemployed for over a year, although he did go back to uni since March. My idea of having lots of kids around and the country homestead with apple trees, veggie garden and chickens is seeming all so distant... Been house sitting permanently since April so that we don't lose all our house money on paying rent. We just moved house again yesterday. We move every two weeks.

I feel like I want to kids and house dream so much, I keep getting so emotional because I'm not there yet and yet surely it is pushing DH away! Hope you guys don't mind the rant :-/


----------



## wookie130

Bunda, I'm on my 2nd month using a CBFM. My cycles have been 27 days the past two months after my miscarriage, and by way of temping and the CBFM giving my my peak readings, I know I ovulated on day 16. I'm only guesstimating on my LP...it would be great if it would be 12 or 13 days like last month, however! Things can be fairly goofed up for several months after a D&C...so hopefully I'm just having a slightly longer cycle. :wacko:


----------



## bunda

wookie130 said:


> ...so hopefully I'm just having a slightly longer cycle. :wacko:

I hope things settle down and you get a good, long luteal phase - but not SO long that you go crazy trying not to poas :flower: since you tend to have 12-13, you'll almost certainly have about the same length. Luteal phases are the least-changeable part of the cycle. Even 11 days is perfectly ok to support a sticky bean. best of luck.


----------



## bunda

Miaowzen said:


> Hi again all. Having a bit of an emotional flip-out day today. This business is all quite a roller coaster isn't it? I'm currently a stay a home wife and my husband has been unemployed for over a year, although he did go back to uni since March. My idea of having lots of kids around and the country homestead with apple trees, veggie garden and chickens is seeming all so distant... Been house sitting permanently since April so that we don't lose all our house money on paying rent. We just moved house again yesterday. We move every two weeks.
> 
> I feel like I want to kids and house dream so much, I keep getting so emotional because I'm not there yet and yet surely it is pushing DH away! Hope you guys don't mind the rant :-/

aaw, maiowzen, that all sounds very stressful. So often things don't pan out as we've fantasised - but you have a DH (an important ingredient in baby-making that many women lack) and you're making a start.
I hope things get settled for you soon. It is stressful but it's allowing you to save money for a home. Keep that in mind. Talk with OH often about this - in GOOD terms (as in "we've saved this much" ... rather than bad terms like: "ugh, moving again!". You can come here to rant :flower:) that should keep things sweet with OH and not let silly life events screw up an otherwise good relationship.


----------



## lysh

coco....that is great your LP is getting into a good zone! I tend to be more homeopathic, but I went the hormonal route first. I am glad to see that it is working for you!!! Now all you need this month is a BFP!!! :thumbup:

mia- sounds like you are under a lot of stress right now. Unemployment is such a big issue right now for so may people, I am sorry you and your DH are dealing with it. You need to vent so you can get it out. Once it is out, take a few deep breaths for some calming energy!


----------



## Miaowzen

Been having an emotional day! Thx.


----------



## NellieRae

bunda said:


> in light of Coconuts showing us what she looks like IRL, here is a link to an entry on my travel blog (when we did that round-the-world-on-a-bike thing) There are lots of pictures of OH and me in there. The main page is here
> 
> this was taken on the nullarbor (aussie readers will know why we're so proud of that. Right, Aleja?) [

Bunda, you two are adorable! Your pictures & stories just might be addicting - bike touring round the world seems daunting but thrilling, too. Thanks for letting us live vicariously through your adventures :)


----------



## Jazavac

Miaowzen, I hope things get better for you. What you're going through right now really is stressfull, but it's all for a good cause at least!

wookie, I agree that your LP usually really stays the same. Mine has been, even though my ovulation has been moving around. 

Coconuts - yay for your LP! That chart there really looks goo!


As for me, I am more and more confused with what's going on. Normally, well, the past three charts, I'd have a huge temp rise on the day of the 2nd OPK+. Not this time, though. I still hope that today's little rise, instead of a fall, IS leading the whole story upwards. My little chart stalking mission kind of shows that it happens, probably even more often than what shows in my case, that big jump and whatnot. Sometimes, I'm a little bit autistic when it comes to changes. :shrug:

Off to take a look at bunda's blog now! Even though I'm not an Aussie, I love this pic you posted. I'll have to find some stuff of ours to post, but I do need to ask my other half for permission. He doesn't like to be on the internet without approval. :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

Aaa, already melting. The main page of bunda's blog - bread. Something I love that America absolutely doesn't have. Thanks to my Polish neighbour, I know how to make my own. (I don't do it often, as I don't eat bread on a daily basis, though). And it's the same no-knead bread recipe I use. As my husband put it - he is thankful to our neighbour because I no longer whine and complan (as much). :lol:

Then - Sagrada Familia. The most gorgeous place I've ever been to, Barcelona.

Now I'll do my best to keep moving and clicking other links. :)


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, a cervix related question I've been forgetting to ask.

Is the width of the whole thing down there somehow related to it? Like, it's a lot easier for me to go spelunking and checking during the fertile window (sure, nice CM helps with this, of course). But today, for instace, I am having a hard time to even get in. Does that have something to do with all the positioning? 

(Also - wheeere is my temp spike? :drama: )


----------



## bunda

Jazavac said:


> wheeere is my temp spike? :drama:

You'll see it tomorrow, for sure. If you check out my FF chart of my previous cycle, you'll see I didn't get a big rise right after o (I went from 97.2 to 97.4, the same temp as it had been just six days previously). After that it went up again and then again, confirming (with hindsight) that I'd ovulated. It's not always like a lift-off. 

Tomorrow. 

As to spelunking - I hadn't really thought about it, but yes, it does seem to vary in how accessible things are there.


----------



## Oyile

Hi I clocked 34 in April.Got married at 32 have been ttc since Nov.2010 the annoying thing is that my cycle that use to be btw 27-28 days is now 29-30 days.I understand ur anxiety it can be very frustrating wen it seems as though every one except u can get pregnant wen they want.Its worse in Africa where in-laws interfere and everyone around you makes your infertility their business.I'm justing praying God answers our prayers.I'm still keeping hope alive though.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh you guys.

Spotting :cry:

Couldn't help myself and did a 10miu HPT. Negative.
Will do one tomorrow with FMU to be sure but it looks like I'm out.
11 day LP is an improvement so that's a good thing.

Totally bummed, but off to get my new game plan together and put my mooncup to use. *sigh* Will tell you all about it later.

:cry:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Bunda, yes that's us! The October Buns thread was having a show and tell. I did the same thing on my journal and decided to switch to friendly faces! You guys looks so cute! I imagined you with dark hair and you're a blondie! It's weird isn't it!


----------



## NellieRae

*Miaowzen* - you've come to the right place for a rant. :hugs: We all have meltdown moments where everything is so uncertain & we fear the worst. Kids are a big deal.

*Coconuts* Maybe you're out - but I sure hope not! Even so, at least you've had that 11 day lp this cycle :flower: Can I be evil and hope that since it is only 11dpo it could be implantation spotting? And still too early to test?


----------



## bunda

Coconuts said:


> I imagined you with dark hair and you're a blondie! It's weird isn't it!

I'm actually a mousy, but all that time outdoors on our bikes meant the sun bleached my hair to almost white at the ends! I'm liking the blonde, but there's no hope of maintaining that level of sun exposure now that I'm not outside on a bike all day every day. Not sure I want to go down the route of bleaching it with chemicals, though. I've never coloured my hair.
How'd the harvest party go?


----------



## Coconuts

With all the spotting drama I forgot to tell you. 
It was really great! Hard work and I was worrying about lifting things for nothing it seems. My hand really hurts for using gardening shears for over 5 hours! Ouch!
It was about 29C here today with totally blue sky so we were really hot. Lots of people were refusing wine in favour of water so I blended in nicely. I had some wine and water with dinner which kept the flies off then found the first sign of spotting around 4. Could have joined in with some more wine at that point but I wanted to check with an HPT first.
There was about 35 of us. this is the third harvest I've done but this year was the first one for me being officially part of the family by law. It was lovely. There was a little 8 month old boy there which made the spotting especially bitter *this is what you could have won* but MIL told me they waited 10 years to have him!!!! eeeeeeeeek. I don't know if that helped or not!
spotting aside, it was a wonderful day.


----------



## bunda

Oyile said:


> .Its worse in Africa where in-laws interfere and everyone around you makes your infertility their business.I'm justing praying God answers our prayers.I'm still keeping hope alive though.


:hi: Hi Oliye, welcome to the thread
meddling relatives seem to have no idea how hurtful their nosiness can be. I guess you can't just tell them to butt out, you just have to shrug and hope they go and talk to someone else. It's even worse when they all assume it must be YOUR fault. 

Are you temping/charting to be sure you're ovulating? As to cycle length, I think you'll find Coconuts has you beat on that. Ole Coco gets cycles of 35-40 days and that's with a short luteal phase at THAT (fx this is your last cycle for another nine months , Coco :winkwink:).

Anyway, I hope the in-laws ease off. You're welcome to rant on here along with the rest of us. It's a trying time, TTC.


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Oyile. Welcome to the thread. Lots of us have longer cycles. This cycle for me has been endless but that's because of the Agnus Castus herb I started taking. Usually I'm around 32-36 days. Me and DH are 30.
Our parents are pretty good, so far, with keeping their beaks out of our business but I guess we've just got to try and let it roll off our backs. Or give them and earful and hope they get the message :haha:
Have you been charting your temps or doing anything to track ovulation. Like all newbies to the thread I'll ask you if you're using Fertility Friend? Or another cycle tracking website? If you are, how about putting a ticker in your signature so we can follow along with your cycle at a glance. I'm a nosey bugger with a forgetful memory so tickers and chart links help me keep up to date with all you lovely ladies.
:dust:


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> Oh you guys.
> 
> Spotting :cry:
> 
> Couldn't help myself and did a 10miu HPT. Negative.
> Will do one tomorrow with FMU to be sure but it looks like I'm out.
> 11 day LP is an improvement so that's a good thing.
> 
> Totally bummed, but off to get my new game plan together and put my mooncup to use. *sigh* Will tell you all about it later.
> 
> :cry:

I'm sorry, bella. I hate this shit. You WILL be blessed....this is so much harder than I ever imagined. Hang in there.:hugs:



Coconuts said:


> With all the spotting drama I forgot to tell you.
> It was really great! Hard work and I was worrying about lifting things for nothing it seems. My hand really hurts for using gardening shears for over 5 hours! Ouch!
> It was about 29C here today with totally blue sky so we were really hot. Lots of people were refusing wine in favour of water so I blended in nicely. I had some wine and water with dinner which kept the flies off then found the first sign of spotting around 4. Could have joined in with some more wine at that point but I wanted to check with an HPT first.
> There was about 35 of us. this is the third harvest I've done but this year was the first one for me being officially part of the family by law. It was lovely. There was a little 8 month old boy there which made the spotting especially bitter *this is what you could have won* but MIL told me they waited 10 years to have him!!!! eeeeeeeeek. I don't know if that helped or not!
> spotting aside, it was a wonderful day.

Sounds great!



Miaowzen said:


> Been having an emotional day! Thx.

:hugs:



Oyile said:


> Hi I clocked 34 in April.Got married at 32 have been ttc since Nov.2010 the annoying thing is that my cycle that use to be btw 27-28 days is now 29-30 days.I understand ur anxiety it can be very frustrating wen it seems as though every one except u can get pregnant wen they want.Its worse in Africa where in-laws interfere and everyone around you makes your infertility their business.I'm justing praying God answers our prayers.I'm still keeping hope alive though.

Welcome!!


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, Oyile!


Uff, Coconuts. Sending big hugs your way, but hey... it's 10 DPO. Spotting could be who knows what. You're not oficially out yet.


I am officially confused because I am swimming in what looks like eggwite CM. It's day 19 today. This is sooo not normal.


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi Oyile! My cycles are 32-35, bummer when they are a bit longer hey! I think they are healthy enough, just waiting to ovulate is a bore. Last month I started spotting about a teaspoon a day for 5 days before my period started, and my period normally lasts a week so i'm feeling like it's some never-ending period with an ovulation in the middle, LOL!

Jazavac, CD19 sounds like a very good time for CM and if it is very plentiful that sounds great! Do you not usually o around then?


----------



## Miaowzen

Jazavac, I just looked at your chart and see you normally o sooner. Only a small delay though, so that is good.
:hugs:


Please can you tell me how you got all your charts to display? My FF sharing homepage only shows the current month.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Bunda & Coconuts, thanks for the reassurance on my lp! Helps me to relax a bit about it! Oh, and btw, you're both beautiful ladies!

Sorry to hear about the spotting Coconuts, and thanks for the helpful link!

Welcome to the newcomers! 

Jazavac, loads of creamy cm is a very GOOD thing, from my reckoning. I can't provide a lot of input on cervical spelunking, however. I get all geeked about checking my cervical position, even when I get an examination. Not that I'm puritanical or inhibited or anything...it must just be one of those peevy-skeevy things with me. :)


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, I know EWCM is good, but mine's happening on a weird day. Either way, I'm hoping for some temp increase tomorrow. Then all these wrong days will matter a lot less...


----------



## Jazavac

bunda, I am absolutely in love with your blog. Right now I'm looking at the cycling-up-the-Andes entry and, while reading about the tourists that looked at you, I'm thinking about the bikers _we_ looked at while crossing the Big Horn Mountains in Wyoming this summer, as well as driving up the mountains in Yellowstone. There's no way I could do it. I guess I'll just stick to our little Minnesota hills instead. Actually, I have to admit that I often push my bike up one of them and, oddly enough, sometimes I'll walk down the hill, too, because the sidewalk is really narrow, squirrels are all over the place and I don't trust the drivers at all. :shy:

In my defense, we're talking about some really steep hills there. :lol:


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> Oh you guys.
> 
> Spotting :cry:
> 
> Couldn't help myself and did a 10miu HPT. Negative.
> Will do one tomorrow with FMU to be sure but it looks like I'm out.
> 11 day LP is an improvement so that's a good thing.
> 
> Totally bummed, but off to get my new game plan together and put my mooncup to use. *sigh* Will tell you all about it later.
> 
> :cry:

Hang in there! I hope you are not out of the running this month.
Totally cute pic! You two are adorable.


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen said:


> What is the men'sfertility blend made up of?


look at
www.fertilityblend.com and you will find thier website.
It's cheaper on amazon.com though.
Has alot of proven results in increasing sperm levels.
I haven't gotten the womens yet but I am going on it as soon as it arrives. If you look at the ingredients of each type it has all the right stuff in it.


----------



## DHime

I am so confused by my chart right now.
Started doing vag temps to get better readings. We shall see.


----------



## Jazavac

I just thought I'd share this - our cat, Kittica, working on some tech communication:

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/308021_10150344521518491_598763490_8023865_340428821_n.jpg


----------



## Miaowzen

That is the most adorable thing I have seen all day


----------



## 1babydreamer

Good evening lovely ladies!! I just lost the whole post I wrote cuz my computer froze. Grrrrrr :grr:
Lot's of reading to catch up on! I've had a busy, sad and stressfull few days. DH and I finally moved into our new house and I feel so out of sorts at the moment! Sorrounded by boxes and nothing where it should be and I have to paint all the bedrooms still!! Still working and going to school so I've barely had a chance to read here! 

I got some sad news the other day. My older sister went for her 16 week scan and they couldn't hear a heartbeat :sad1:. The baby had stopped developing and they had to induce. I feel so sad for her and though she has two beautiful, perfect little boys, I know she was hoping for a little girl for her final pregnancy. She's only 38 and healthy so she may try again but I know she is hurting. On the flip side, My SIL who got pregnant at the same time as my sister, (at my wedding,) just found out she's having a little girl. So happy for her but it is bittersweet. I wish my sister was still pregnant and I also can't help the green-eyed monster who makes me so jealous that she is younger than me and is pregnant with a little girl. I want that so bad!! Ahhhhhh!! Ok... Vent over. I truly am SO happy she is healthy and baby is good. I have to push that monster way down. :blush:

Anyhoo...
*Jaza*, your kitty is SO cute!! LOVE the pic! I can't figure out how to post my furbabies picture. I'm a dummy sometimes with these forums! 
And I'm having some confusing CM too at the moment. I think I'm still quite a few days away from ovulating but today I had a lot of really milky/watery CM (TMI!) and I kept running to the bathroom at work to see why my underwear was all wet!! I just finished my period and I seem to have skipped right past the sticky phase. I just don't get my body sometimes.
*Coconuts*, I'm so sorry about the spotting, but how CUTE are you and your DH? Yay for a longer LP and who knows, you're not quite out yet!!
*bunda*, I love your pic and I can't wait to read your travel blog! I get hooked on those things quick so I must finish my homework for this week first :winkwink:

Welcome *Miaowzen *and *Oyile* and all the new ladies!! 
*wookie*, you made me laugh out loud :rofl:


----------



## Miaowzen

Today has been a mixed bag of crazy already and it's only 3:30!

First I found out all these herbs I am taking are having some kind of positive effect, because I took out my diva cup in the shower and it was full of ewcm and it's only CD6. I hardly ever get it and I don't O until CD21, so I am thinking that I must be more estrogenic this cycle. Red clover and licorice are both estrogenic and expectorants.

Then when I got out of the shower DH told me he had packed all his things in the car and he was never coming back.

He drove off and I was left standing there in shock. This is the third time this has happened this year and he always came back so I tried to be quite calm and call him and asked him to come back and talk. We talked a bit and he asked me to help him take his things out f the car; he was going to stay after all.

The thing is, after this happening so many times (it also happened once before we married) I feel like such a doormat for calling him back, but on the other hand I just want to have a family and a home, I don't ask for much. I am feeling like I need to prepare for the case of maybe becoming a single mum if we tcc and I do get pregnant, because I am not sure how many more times I will accept being hurt by this man.

I don't want to wait any longer before having kids because I have this haunting feeling that I will start perimenopause early. My cycles are quite irregular and I have never had a very good constitution, although I have always been quite determined and I do manage to resolve my health issues by being very particular about my eating habits etc.

I do hope every day that things will work out!


----------



## NellieRae

wookie130 said:


> Jazavac, loads of creamy cm is a very GOOD thing, from my reckoning. I can't provide a lot of input on cervical spelunking, however. I get all geeked about checking my cervical position, even when I get an examination. Not that I'm puritanical or inhibited or anything...it must just be one of those peevy-skeevy things with me. :)

:rofl: I feel the same way, wookie! I've tried a couple of times & all I could feel was something mushy, so I chickened out. :blush: 

*Jazavac*, your baby kitty is SO cute! :laugh2:

*Miaowzen* - :hug: You must be quite the strong woman. If dh did this, I would be a mess! Whatever it is that he's having problems with, I truly hope that things work out for you two (and that its something you guys _can _work through - without some kind of intervention.) Please don't be too hard on yourself for trying to make your marriage work. 
*
1babydreamer* I'm so sorry to hear about your sister :cry: Losing a baby, especially that far along is the stuff of nightmares. Hopefully she will have another chance for that little girl.


----------



## Coconuts

*1Baby*, :cry: I'm so sorry for your sister. It must be so bitter for her too to hear SIL is having a girl like she wanted. I'm sure you and sister could get together for a really good 'it's not fair' sesh right now. Your babies coming. I know the house is a mess, but it's your house!! :yipee:

*Miaowzen* :shock: What's DH up to. What a drama queen packing everything up. Does he say why he does it? I'm sorry you're having to deal with such nonsense. You ask him to come back because you love him. Do you show him that you do and tell him often? He sounds like a naughty kid who's acting out to get attention from people he loves.... :grr: Not sure I'd could be as patient as you. I'm glad he's come back. Don't let it go here though. You guys sound like you need to talk some more. :hugs: Miaow.

*Jaza*, very cute kitty. :rofl: What's up with all that EWCM? Maybe it's a result of those extra few days of high estrogen while you were waiting to O :shrug: Did you guys get the timing right? FXD.

AFM. Spotting on 11DPO was good, LP is a little longer and AF started this morning with red blood so the spotting has reduced which is another good thing.
I have a new plan for this month and it included a saliva microscope and pre-seed. Can't wait for my delivery from amazon!
My new plan is outlined in the new cycle phase breakdown which is in the new link in my sig.

continuing with AC this cycle. I noticed evidence of a rise in all hormone production and more movement in there. AC really has been a tonic of sorts. I'm hoping this month will try and bring O forward a little. Will try to be an impartial observer :rofl:


----------



## Miaowzen

Thx coconuts. Yeah, I say all the time, but if I become depressed for a few days and talk to him about it he feels pressured to 'do something now' and all he can think of is to leave. Breaks my heart every time, because it always happens when I need his support because I'm going through a rough patch. I don't know what people do when they're ttc and having these problems. On the one hand I must be training him to think he can get away with it, but on the other hand I do genuinely care and feel like this is a trait I need to expect so that it stops shocking me. My friend who has known him for 11 years says 'he would be the same with anyone' but I don't want him to be like that with children. We need to feel safe!


----------



## Coconuts

Good point *Miaowzen*. It must be so frustrating. Does he have a bad self image or something. Why would doing a houdini help you feel less stressed and depressed?
Let's hope he just..... doesn't do it again. :shrug: 
This shouldn't ever be something you should come to expect. This is not appropriate behaviour and don't you forget it.

Indulgence phase not going well. Bottle opener is broken and I can't get into the wine. *claws at bottle*


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh noes! Any choccie?


----------



## DHime

Coco - Sorry the witch got you. I am very glad the AC is working for you. Longer LP is a good sign. You guys really are gonna make totally cute kids! 

Miaow - OMG that's horrible. There has to be an underlying reason to that kind of behavior. Is he depressed or something? It sounds like you guys need to do alot of talking. :hug: Hang in there. I hope things get better.

Babydreamer - I am sorry for her loss. I can't even imagine what she must be going through. I will keep her in my thoughts and wish her the best. Don't \feel bad that the green monster got you. We all get a little (sometimes alot) green jello when others get the one thing we are all fighting so hard for. It's like we got the silver medal at the olympics. We want the gold and deep down we are very jealous of the one that got it.

On a me note: I have managed to completely confuse Fertility friend. lol
I am all over the place this month. I guess that's the hormones going nutso.


----------



## Jazavac

I am skipping a bunch of posts right now (busy day at work, but will go back later to catch up!) - just wanted to ask a quick question.

My temp went up this morning, to a comfortable post-O level. We'll see where it's at tomorrow.

BUT.

I got back from the bathroom right now. Whoa, again. I am drowning in EWCM. It's not leftover stuff from yesterday, it's all mine (I can tell the difference pretty safely).

Why? Where from? Am I releasing two eggs this time? We're covered to the point where I don't want to have sex anymore ( :rofl: ), but I just want this cycle done and over with, I guess.


----------



## Jazavac

The only thing it could be is perhaps maybe some leftover PreSeed? But it's been about 18 hours since and I even did a 12 mile bike ride in the meanwhile...


----------



## NellieRae

Aaaaah, finally a temp rise for you! :happydance: 

There must still be a lot of estrogen still in your system if it really is yours and not preseed or DH's. Um....TMI warning...........since we tried BD every other day this cycle, it really did make his *depsits* larger and thicker/spermyier? So they took longer (the next day) to work out the extra, if you know what I mean.

But considering your lower reserves, it also makes sense that your body may start to overcompensate and release two eggs more often, as I hear does usually start happening later on. 

*Dhime,* on a me note, me too! My previous two cycles on FF have made sense, but this one is a mess. I have no idea what my body's up to now and am ready to just count out October!


----------



## Jazavac

All caught up now.

Meowzen, wow, you are dealing with a lot of stuff there. I hope you'll sort it out soon. I wouldn't be able to tolerate it, I think. I'm too explosive a person myself. 

1babydreamer, I'm sorry for your sister's loss. It must be more than horrible.

Coconuts, sorry for your witch, too, but like you said, at least you got some extra luteal phase out of it.


I'm leaking EWCM. Like, whoa. And I am fairly sure I am done and over with for this month. My temp's finally up and I am already enjoying my elevated progesterone goodies, such as overall fatigue-ish feeling that it often brings. The doctor confirmed (by looking at my charts at the spikes on them) that I shoot my progesterone up to the sky real quick, so it's pretty much not surprising that I already feel the way I do. 

They seem to have messed up our airconditioning at work, too, so we're getting nice servings of heat today, while the temps outside are 100% summer. 

bunda, as for your blog - I am hooked up. Can't wait to get home and continue. I had to finally give it up for the night when you made it to Chile.


----------



## bunda

*Jaza*: Temp rise: see? told you :smug: The EWCM is a bit of a mystery. Wish I could produce loads. I think it's very common after BCP to find the cervical crypts to not be working properly and not produce much CM, so that yours are in full swing might be just them finally coming back to full working order. Glad you like the blog.:blush: It doesn't quite convey how remote it was in the Andes. We were literally cycling for days without anywhere to even refill our water bottles. We had to rely on what we could carry, including up to 16l of water. That's pretty scary, to be so self-reliant. I'm amazed that that was me. I am in the process of writing up my pen & paper diaries I kept at the time. It gives a day-by-day account, but I've only typed up the first 6 months. That's at https://blog.travelpod.com/members/tworedbikes. 

*Coconuts*: ooh bummer about AF but good news about AC :thumbup: 

*Miaowzen*: I'm always inclined to have walk-outs be final. Walking out should never be done in a desperate attempt to 'correct' the other partner, or as some cry for attention or as punishment. If someone so much as threatens to leave me, I make it very clear that the threat alone indicates they think it's already over and they know where to find the door. However, it takes a lot of courage to stand like that and I can see you're afraid he would never come back - but if he keeps leaving and coming back, what are you losing? Does this happen often? Because I believe on-off-on-off relationships are not relationships at all. How can anyone function when their partner keeps pulling the rug out from under them time and time again? 
I don't know why he wanted to walk out, but I do know that this behaviour needs to be addressed. If there are genuine, important reasons for him walking out, you both MUST make sure these are properly dealt with, I mean properly solved to complete satisfaction, otherwise somewhere down the line he'll do it again and for the same reasons and you'll be back to square one. 

If he flips out because of something you can't prevent or make better, than he's just going to keep doing this. What I mean is, don't just kiss and make up, mutual apologies and I love yous, you need to know what needs to change so that this doesn't happen again. I'm NOT saying this is your fault and you have to fix it. This is going to require both of you. :hugs: 
You said you were concerned you woudl be rewarding his bad behaviour. Taking him back the very second he's ready to come back IS rewarding that behaviour. I think you need to make boundaries clear. If he walks out, he can't come back for two weeks and then you discuss whether he can come back. He needs to feel the consequences of his rash actions, too.

:hugs: I hope you two can sort this.


----------



## sunnysun

Hello everyone!

Hope you are all good, is anyone testing soon?

Sorry for the witch Coco- lovely photo!


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks sunny. You missed my testing drama, not really drama, just spotting and AF beat me to the post :cry: I'm all set for this cycle already and the dreaded day 1 is coming to an end. Thank god. I hate that lonely dot on FF.

Bunda, you should go into family counciling or something. How's the new job going?


----------



## Jazavac

That's a really good post there, bunda. 

I was thinking along the same lines, but Mondays at work usually don't allow for detailed forum posting (bad bad work, cutting down on my forum time :rolleyes: ).


----------



## DHime

I agree with Bunda also.
She put it much better than I wanted to. Mine came with the term "Grow some balls man!"
So you can see why I said little.
Well said Bunda - you are a very graceful woman. I admire that.
Hang in the miaowzen!

Yep, I am positively baffled by the chart this month. lol


----------



## Coconuts

Nellie, just took a squiz at your chart. It's a bit crazy with all it's contradictions isn't it. If I was doing the FF 'when was O' game I'd put your O on CD14. Your +OPK the day before and the W then S CM on 1-2DPO is more in agreement with the OPK. Temps for CD13 & 14 are the same range as your starting temp so I'd put O at CD14. The last of these temps. CD15 is a slow rise, yesterday things shot up and today is a fallback rise. Tomorrow's temps will be right up there or on their way back up. Manual Override baby!
CD14!
PS I'm very jelly for that long LP! :winkwink:


----------



## valentine77

Hi gals, my you have been busy!! Think I'm all caught up now, and loving the photos! 

Welcome Oliye and Miaowzen - Miaowzen I really hope you & hubby get your issues resolved, no-one deserves that sh*tty behaviour and he needs to understand that you're both in this together :hug: 

Babydreamer - I am so sorry for your sister's loss, my blood ran cold when I read your post, my own sis is 14 wks pregnant just now and I'd be devastated if it was her :cry: 

Coco - sorry the witch got you love :cry:

As for me, well I've been otherwise occupied because OH is now DF! Shouldn't really be a surprise after 6 years but really exciting! Oh and I got +OPK yesterday so away to jump on him - night night!


----------



## valentine77

P.S. Ticker is clearly wrong as O delayed - will sort tomorrow!


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts said:


> Nellie, just took a squiz at your chart. It's a bit crazy with all it's contradictions isn't it. If I was doing the FF 'when was O' game I'd put your O on CD14. Your +OPK the day before and the W then S CM on 1-2DPO is more in agreement with the OPK. Temps for CD13 & 14 are the same range as your starting temp so I'd put O at CD14. The last of these temps. CD15 is a slow rise, yesterday things shot up and today is a fallback rise. Tomorrow's temps will be right up there or on their way back up. Manual Override baby!
> CD14!
> PS I'm very jelly for that long LP! :winkwink:

I agree - I actually think I O'd very late or overnight night of CD 13, based on how I was feeling. CM was wet on day 14 for only the first half of the day then dried up fast (but in the spirit of "proper" charting, you know.....) I'm normally not a fallback rise pattern, but who knows? :shrug: I'll wait and see what my crazy temps do over the next couple of days before I manual override. Or maybe wait and see if my 16 day lp mysteriously becomes 17 or 18 days before I do it. I've been forgetting to close windows at night and the house gets pretty cold when that happens. Cooler temps means crazy dreams! 

Sometimes it all feels like guesswork, doesn't it? :haha: Our feelings of control or certainty are just comforting.


----------



## Miaowzen

Thanks guys for your support, especially since I am a newcomer here! DH is quite depressed, he has been unemployed for over a year now and when I start to panic because we haven't got house/kids/pets/security anymore he doesn't know what to do. Yesterday he wanted me to make up with him straight away but I went out alone to an outhanging rock at our current house-sit overlooking a scene of gum trees, greenery and a little farm. It was just what I always wanted. I felt like a fool for calling him back because it's just not right for him to treat me that way. I thought deeply about whether I was in this marriage for the long haul or whether I would be better off going out on my own and finding another man when the time is right. Well the thing is, I guess I am quite traditional, but I see marriage as being the long haul and I have to accept my parners flaws, BUT not let him get away with them over and over again. This is the third time this year that this has happened, but we have been together 7 years and things have never quite settled down since we lost our baby and then at the same time his mother said "leave your wife or I'll never talk to you again" (he picked me - I guess this is where he gets the behavior from) and then he lost his job so we had to sell our house and give away the pets. So yeah, I think he is scared that things will never be the same again.

This morning I sat down and talked to him and said that I understand that sometimes when things get really rough and he feels the pressure he might feel like he has to get away. But he can never ever say "I'm not coming back" because I remember clearly each time he has said that to me, and each time it shatters my feelings of security and self confidence and it takes a very long time to come back. I could see in his eyes that he did understand. I just hope he doesn't forget.

Wow, anyway, that's enough dramas from me.

Jazavac, the ewcm sounds nuts! So much of it, wow. Normally after O it all dries up. Have you been using any estrogenic herbs?


----------



## Jazavac

Miaowzen, I really hope things get settled and figured out between the two of you. I can understand where all the frustration is coming from, but he needs to learn how to share it with you, instead of just walking away. Hang in there, but not for too long or forever if there is no improvement...

Nellie, I tried to make sense out of your chart, but I'm not too sure either. 

I've not been taking any herbs at all, or supplements, for that matter, other than Twinlab's Prenatal. So I have no clue where all that stuff came from. It looks like it went from real eggwhite to lotiony in one day, from morning to evening. :? :? :? :? I wish FF would actually have an option to record that kind of insanity. Which one do I choose for today? 

Maybe I can get a baby out of a cycle this weird. :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm still reading the blog - now the US part. 

Hershey bars, I agree. Ugh. No likey. I don't like Lindt either. I know they're not American, but people here consider them to be really high end. Nope. Creamy and buttery. Ick. 

In our little town here, it seems to be insanely easy to find free wifi. Coffee shops have it, as well as a reasonable amount of chain (fast food-ish) restaurants. (Ok, later on I see you figured it out!)

As I move further, I am insanely enjoying your descriptions of American food. I so find myself in it. In the writing, that is, not in the food. :lol: 

Finally, I am retiring for the night. (Starting with Singapore tomorrow evening, if I find time.)


----------



## Miaowzen

Where I'm house-sitting they have three dogs and a large property. I went rushing out the front because I heard the dogs growling viciously at what sounded like a duck, and I saw a baby ducking on the porch. The mama had herded up the rest of the troop, about six or so, and was trying to get them away from the dogs, but she accidentally led them into the dog run. I screamed as the dogs charged and so DH ran and jumped over the fence Rambo-style to save the ducklings. He managed to save one, and mama duck found it.


----------



## anniepie

Gosh, I've been awol a few days and I've had _*pages *_to catch up on. There was loads I wanted to say, but not sure I can remember it all...so sorry for those I miss out on...

Jaza...I think I read that you can see EWCM a day or so after O...

Miowzen- so sorry to hear about your situation with your DH. It is really hard when someone's out of work and depressed, especially if they feel they're impacting on someone's life/should be providing etc etc.. BUT, that's no excuse for acting like he does- he needs to grow up and not run away whenever the going gets tough... As you said yourself, he should be instilling upon you a feeling of security, especially as you prepare for a family together. I don't think you're wrong for asking him to come back everytime. In fact, I think we live in a society where marriage is becoming a thing that people don't seem to feel they need to work on any more. Our cultures are becoming more and more throwaway as it is (And I hate that), but for it to extend to marriage, which is feels like it is to me, is just wrong. I'm glad you guys managed to have a talk about it. Continue to talk about it, and even when things are good between you, it might be an idea to talk it through- when you're in a better place. Have you considered seeking external help- marriage councelling, or even councellig for him to deal with his depression. :hugs:

Bunda- love the blog...and love the look of the bread recipe- I love making bread, so might give that one a go :D

Babydreamer- so sorry to hear about your sister- can't imagine it...

AFM- I had my grandad's funeral yesterday, and today I waved goodbye to OH while he goes on a business trip. He's only away for just under a week, but must say I cried- was all too much after the very emotional day yesterday :cry: But, we had a good long :sex: this morning, which was a perfect farewell...and I've just started getting some EWCM yesterday, so at least I'll be covered if I O while he's away...

Loving the friendly faces that are being revealed. I had my pic up for a while while in WTT, but changed my avatar...might pop a pic of me up again today if I can find one I like...


----------



## Coconuts

*Valentine*! Congratulation!!!!!! When are you guys thinking about tying the knot. Spring wedding, summer, deep winter???? :wedding: 

*Miaowzen*, :shock: Things sound really difficult for you at the moment. Like jaza said, I can see where a lot of the stress is coming from. MIL sounds like a MIL from hell :grr: and he made the right choice. Never give in to terrorist demands! You're right in that you can see where he's got the drama from. What does DH do or what line of work was he in. If finding employment is totally out of the question, could he not go out on his own and set something up? See and you two are reasonably free mortgage / pet / family wise, have you thought about moving abroad. Being an English Language teacher I always pull this out of the bag. You guys are both (I'm assuming) mother tongue speakers. Have you thought about getting away from it all for a while and both going to teach English somewhere, Europe for a start or Japan, China, India........ Bah, just a thought. What do you do? Neuropath / Herbs??????? Is it something you could put down and pick up. Idk, just thinking aloud. Probably a bad idea.
:cry: for the lost ducklings but :yipee: for DH saving the little one.

*Jaza*, I'm forever wishing there were more CM categories in FF. For the entirety of my cycle I usually record the most fertile fluid of the day, even if it's after O for the sake of consistency. I make a more detailed note of what was going on that day for reference if something doesn't quite seem right later down the track. I might then go back and change it. Like E is recorded for today (for you for example) but you also had C. If O is pinpointed before this point then I might go back and change it to Creamy for the sake of not confusing poor old FF. :shrug:

*Annie*, I remember your old avatar of you with DH but you weren't wearing sunnies. Gorgeous thing you. I love all the pics going up too!

*Bunda*, can you post the link to your blog again please please please please :thumbup:

AFM, cramps from hell have set in but I think I'll go clean the bathroom so see if the movement helps. DH is cooking :thumbup: and no lessons until the PM so I might indulge with a film and a hot water bottle after lunch. Poor me. *whine bitch moan*


----------



## Miaowzen

Coconuts, Have you tried the ol' chamomile tea trick for the cramps? I think it is quite effective and easily come by.

I think things will work out for DH career. He is retraining to be a computer programmer. I used to be one and there was plenty of work once you've got some experience. We'll just see what happens. I found corporate life all a bit too stressful in the end and decided to study naturopathy/herbalism, especially since I was a computer programmer and don't like computers! My plan is to settle down on a hobby farm and grow much of my family's food and medicine and consult for some spare $$. So it will all work out long-term, I think I'm just impatient, lol 

Anniepie, it sounds like you've had a rough week. Do you think you'll O while OH is away? Good that you got your bases covered


----------



## wookie130

Well, Coconuts, I may as well join you in the AF misery. I'm 11 dpo, and really not holding out any hope that I'm pregnant this cycle. Yesterday, I really felt that AF was on her way, and I took yet another Dollar Tree hpt this morning, and once again, a BFN. No spotting or bleeding yet, but I'm getting the tell-tale headache, and my temps are steadily falling the past two mornings. So, I'm not-so-eagerly waiting for the arrival of the witch.

I'm severely depressed this morning. I'd be 24 weeks long or so had I not lost my last baby. I'm 33, and most of my friends are DONE having kids, and my DH and I are struggling to even produce 1 child. I don't know what we're doing wrong, but I'm so fricking sad right now about the whole thing, I feel like it's crippling me. I just want a family. Every time AF comes, it's like another part of me dies, right along with the baby I was carrying earlier this year. Ugh. Sorry for the morbidity this morning, I'm just royally in a funk. :(


----------



## Coconuts

Miaowzen, funny you should say that. DH suggested that when I started moaning. Things have subsided after lunch so I'm going for a lie down and see what happens later.

Wookie, BFN are positivity shattering but it's still early. Without AF or spotting you're still in. fxd. Keep us posted hun. AF and PG symptoms are the same! :hugs: Thinking about where you would have been must be so painful. Be strong. Your time will come. :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, big hug for you. 


I got my crosshairs this morning and everything looks the same as last month, except that my cycle keeps getting longer the further I get from the pill period. Which is okay. Short cycles are bad. Especially when your history suggests longer ones.


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee: great rise there and on the second OPK as it should be. I guess that means you and DH did the business bang on target? Sit back and relax now Jaza. You did it!
Nothing wrong with longer cycles except the getting to O is that much more of a long-ass wait. Hopefully this is the last time you'll be waiting to O for a while.
Chart's looking great. 3DPO :happydance:


----------



## DHime

Had a lot of catch up reading. amazing how much goes on in 1 evening.

Miaowzen - Glad your DH could save one. I would have been completely horrified. I saw a bird get hit by a car and cried over it. I don't think I could take a bunch of baby ducks. It is sweet that he did that. I agree that you 2 need some counciling. Although you always take him back, you will build resentment if the underlying cause isn't addressed and worked on as a team. 

Anniepie - You guys are so cute! I like knowing what everyone looks like. It makes me feel like I really do know you all. 

Coco - sorry you are going thru that. AF has no redeeming qualities. Do you need to be licenced to be an english teacher in Italy? My DH has been there and would love living there. He is in school for education so I am just wondering. Do you have to speak the languange of the land before going there?


I was doing some research and found a possible reason for my light and short AF. 
Scar tissue in the uterus can cause that as well as early misscarriages due to the egg not being able to properly implant. I am crossing my fingers that I don't have that since it requires surgery. 
I had 4 D&C's between 20 and 21 years old that may have very well caused scar tissue. 
I was pretty messed up at that time in my life and I have spent much of my adulthood trying to come to terms with it. It's all in the past though and I can only move forward. I am not the first nor will I be the last woman to have done things I regret though. I can only treat any future children with that much more love and appreciation for the gift that they are.


----------



## anniepie

Miowzen- I may O when OH is away, but I may not until he gets back. Since I've been charting I've O'd anywhere between cd16 and cd28, with no 'normal' day yet. I've just yesterday started getting EWCM...but that doesn't mean anything with me as I sometimes get it kinda stop/starting... reading about it, it could be because I know I'm prone to ovarian cysts (though not PCOS) which can apparently cause this pattern... :shrug:

Wookie, so sorry you're feeling like this. As others will tell you, it will get less painful, but you'll never completely loose the pain, and you'll never forget. Each 'significant day' will hurt a bit, but I think it's a good pain because it means you are remembering. 10th October was my EDD 3 years ago...

Jaza...just loads of :dust: and keep everything crossed!

DHime-completely agree it's so nice seeing what everyone looks like and making them seem more real friends. Can't believe all you've been through - 4 D&C's- can only begin to imagine how hard that must have been... it's good you feel strong to move on and leave it in the past :hugs:


----------



## NellieRae

:hug: *wookie*. I wish I could say something to make you feel better. Nothing will take the pain of your loss away, except maybe having a new pregnancy. I hope none of us have to wait too much longer for our LO's. I totally understand an AF funk, and don't blame you at all. Try to hang in there!

*Dhime* your theory does sound possible - when you're ready you'll have to have a chat with your ob/gyn about it. I wouldn't want to rush in for surgery, either. FX for you that you get a sticky bean without it. Love the positive, healthy attitude you have! :thumbup: We can all only move forward!


----------



## Coconuts

DHime. I don't have license as such but I have a TESOL certificate (Teaching English to Speakers of Other Languages) issued by Trinity College London which I got following short but 4 week full time intensive course. This is the standard certificate or similar for most teaching jobs in private language schools. If you want to teach in a state school it's completely different. I think you need a teaching degree and a strong knowledge of the native language. We opened our own private language school so our certificate is fine for that. Being self employed I don't really need them but students like to see the certificates on the wall. I looked into teaching in a state school but the process was long, I would have had to top up my degree with additional study over here at my own expense and I didn't want to teach teens that much so we do small groups and one on one from home. We have two dedicated rooms which are the 'school' and the rest of the house is ours. This is perfect for me. The business is just going into it's second year and we have about 4 lessons a day now. Slowly slowly things are picking up. It's a great job. All our students are so much fun and a pleasure to teach, except a couple. It's an easy, stress free job. Love it.


----------



## Coconuts

PS, speaking Italian is not essential for the work but for living in the community, a resounding yes! In theory you should be able to teach English to class of mixed nationality students speaking only English. In reality with a monolingual class, like here, for simplicities sake and not to waste time, I often find myself translating things, especially for the lower levels but they need to hear you speaking English as much as possible and it's not impossible to teach from the beginning using only English. When you do the course you learn little tricks of the trade to help you get information across. Communication is only 10% spoken word after all. :winkwink:


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> PS, speaking Italian is not essential for the work but for living in the community, a resounding yes! In theory you should be able to teach English to class of mixed nationality students speaking only English. In reality with a monolingual class, like here, for simplicities sake and not to waste time, I often find myself translating things, especially for the lower levels but they need to hear you speaking English as much as possible and it's not impossible to teach from the beginning using only English. When you do the course you learn little tricks of the trade to help you get information across. Communication is only 10% spoken word after all. :winkwink:

lol
thanks. gives me ideas...:winkwink:


----------



## Coconuts

Anyone using a saliva microscope. It's a new addition to the TTC artiliary this month for Coco in a bid to stare at the ferning instead of the white OPKs. I know the ferning happens as a result of the build up of estrogen and as a result of the high estrogen levels the LH surges, cue OPK, so I was planning on starting the OPKs when the ferning started appearing, but... 

Here's the question...

How many days are there of partial and full ferning and where does O fall in regards to these days. I know O is usually the day after you +OPK what what about the ferns! I don't want to start the OPKs to late and miss it, or too early and start head butting the bathroom wall after a week of OPK nothingness. ](*,)

:help:


----------



## Coconuts

*Miaowzen*, I'm drinking chamomile tea with honey like it's going out of style. It's really helped the cramps! Thanks! :flower:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh my goodness! Gone one day and I've pages to catch up on!

Thank you all s much for your kind words and support for my sister. Since DH and I are TTC and want a little one so bad, I feel doubly crushed and sad for her. She seems to be doing well though and is grateful for her healthy, beautiful boys and her supportive DH and family. TTC can be a heartbreaking journey :sad1: but when you're finally holding you precious LO it is all worth it!

*Wookie*, I'm know exactly how you feel. I'm 33 also and though I've never had a MC I feel desperate for our first LO. I feel I definately waited too long and all my friends have children already! I don't know why the urge to have a child didn't hit me with full force until after I turned 30 but now it is very strong. It's especially hard knowing my SIL wasn't even TTC and my younger cousin as well. But whenever I feel super depressed and sad about our TTC efforts I try and pull back to look at the big picture. 
I'm 33 and in great health and shape. I have an amazingly supportive and wonderful DH. We have a stable home and we are crazy about each other :winkwink:. We have wonderful families and we've only been TTC for two cycles and only one of those with OPK's and temps! I know our time will come and it will happen when it's meant to. It's just hard when you think you will fall pregnant with no effort once you stop taking birth control. I just assumed it would happen right away! But everything happens for a reason and in the time in should. 
And don't forget to add the wine phase :wine: to the appreciation list! once you're PG no more lovely vino!! 

*Miaowzen*, I'm so sorry to hear about your troubles with your DH. Every relationship has ups and downs and can be hard work even when you don't add TTC, losses and unemployment to the mix. Being unemployed can wreck havoc on one's self confidence, however, I think *bunda* is dead right. There is no excuse for the constant disappearing act. If his coping mechanism is to just leave when he is stressed then there will never be security and trust in your relationship. How can you trust someone who leaves you when you need them the most? Trust is such an important element in an intimate relationship and once you add a child, that trust should already be securely in place. 
I'm old fashioned as well and I agree that today people are way to keen to throw things away when things get tough. Relationships take work sometimes but you have to have good communication. I fully believe that men and women communicate differently and that can make it hard to get on the same page. Sometimes you need an outside, impartial ear to help get you on track. There is nothing wrong with seeking counseling if only to have a safe environment to talk things out. 
I hope things work out for you two and I hope things get easier soon! Remember, we all have an inner core of strength, we just need to tap into it :flower:

I'm loving the new profile pics!! *anniepie*, you two are so cute! I'm so with you on the confusing CM. I don't know if it's because I'm recently off the pill or what but I'm still trying to figure it all out. 

*Coconuts*, I'm hoping you finally found a wine opener!! I definately indulged in the wine this time and had to throw away an outlying temp!! :blush: :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Huhhh, I have to find some pictures to post here! Well, I actually have to talk my husband into letting me add one with him in it.

I know nothing about the saliva monitor. 

Also, I work some boring late shift at work today, so I can't wait to get home. Time's been frozen for hours.

Also also, I went to Subway for the first time here in the US. And man, was I disappointed. We had them for a while back in Croatia, but they went out of business (they were too expensive!). The sandwiches were just fine, even good. Different toppings, sauces, fillings, this, that, whatnot. And pretty awesome crispy buns.

Here, for $5 I got a veggie footlong with four slices of tomato, cheese I can't even find in the sandwich, a few black olives (those boring, rubbery fake calamata ones, cut into rings), a few slices of cucumber and a ton of mayo. And I specifically said - tiny bit. I don't normally eat mayo, but other sauces made me even more scared. 

I'll add a picture for those who don't live in the US. The sandwich, size-wise, could feed a medium sized African village. 

https://imgur.com/q1fIl.jpg


----------



## DHime

coco - They call it spitnik! lol You use saliva and see if there is a snoflake pattern under the scope. Supposed to help predict Ovulation. Lemme know how it works! I was just reading about it in a book. 

I am starting to think I am obcessed now. I am reading 3 different books at once. I can't seem to gather enough info.


----------



## Coconuts

Mine is called Fertile Focus and is in the post! I've got a good idea about the three different phases you should see but I have no idea for how long they last? Will find out soon enough I guess.
Happy reading x


----------



## GeekChic

DHime - you should really consider talking to a health professional about your theory. I know a former colleague & his wife went through ~4 rounds of unsucessful IVF and it turned out she had scar tissue that was preventing implantation, from the D&C after the 1st round of IVF ended in MC (not uncommon I believe). It was only figured out when they changed clinics for one last try (at Dr Robert Winston's place for all the Brits) they have 2 fantastic kids now, after some sort of procedure to remove the scarring the IVF worked fine. Go get checked out, once that insurance kicks in 

Coco - sorry about the witch and her big bag o cramps. I like the sound of your fernoscope plan, you've probably done this but my only suggestion is to trawl charts in the FF gallery and get a steer on how PF & FF line up in advance of OPK+

I'm on the OPKs myself this month, I'm pretty regular but like advance warning instead of it's all over, yesterday total blank (expected) today v feint line (again in line with expected O on thu/fri/sat). But that's not all, I've got ewcm confusion too although other way round from some ladies, mines a problem of peaking too soon then waning round O day, which might have a logical reason but can lead to a bit of a dryness problem, so got preseed for that (DHGeek said it had "science" on the website that wasn't total nonsense so that's ok). Still not all, I'm breaking out the softcups, because I'm also a bit shallow - seemed to be a common theme about 40 pages ago 

If all that fails, given my regular cycles (3rd charting, 5th TTC, -1 we know we skipped) and rapidly approaching 34th b'day in Nov, I'm going to the Drs


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime, I think it is easy to do your head in worrying and googling for things related to periods. Everything seems to lead to perimenopause, permanent scarring, or pregnant 14 year olds! If possible keep away from google and get an ultrasound done asap so that you know? Last month I had spotting for 5 days before my period a d of course the google results were all overwhelming and depressing and lead to a week of insanity that I am sure was not necessary.

Coconuts, since the ferning monitor is new, could you start opk when you usually do and use the OPKs and ferning monitor to cross reference each other relative to your BBT? Then you will know which comes first and can use it effectively if you have another cycle to deal with after this one. It would simply awful if you missed your timing due to tool confusion!!!

I got my CD8 temp dip on cue today, now hoping I have my last dip CD19 instead of CD21. Been taking enough herbs, they had better do something! Lol


----------



## DHime

Thanks. I am not going near google for that anymore. I have my books now.
I will be going to the doctor when I get insurance. If I go now it will be pre-existing. The gloves are off in December when it kicks in. (cracking nuckles)
I am hoping everything goes fine before then and I have other reasons going. 
Other than fear of repercusions of my own youthful stupidity. 
(sorry for any typo's - no spellcheck) 

Spitnik is a nickname. It was in a book I was reading


----------



## Coconuts

*Geek,* OPKs, soft cups, pre-seed, sounds like you're on to a winner there hun! I'm pre-seeding it this month too. Just for the jollies really and that it can't hurt to try something new! Thanks for the suggestion to look in the galleries but I did that at full furning varies from only on O day to 3-4 days before, to half the chart being partial ferning only, so basically no help. I'm assuming there's a margin for user error in interpretation there so :shrug: Another learning curve I suppose.

*Miaowzen*, I don't know when to start taking my OPKs. This is the problem. Last month I burned through over 40 of the buggers and they stress me out. In an ideal situation I was hoping to use the microscope until I started to see partial ferning which should be ????? 3 or 4 days before O as a wild guess. When full ferning kicks in O is almost on you, so I gather. So when the partial ferning starts, I'll start OPKs then and hopefully only have a few days of - before I get the +OPK go ahead for the pre-seed bonkathon.
My O day has ranged from CD18-28 so knowing when to start is impossible. Throw agnus castus into the mix and it's anyone's guess. It moved it back last month but I'm hoping hormones have had their boost and settled and this cycle will be a little more 'normal' :shrug: Will just keep temping and slide licking and POASing until we get O I guess. My bedside table is turning into a fertility lab! 
- Aw, I miss Ambree, our old resident lab lady.


----------



## Jazavac

I wonder why Ambree decided to leave. :(


----------



## lysh

DHime...I have to stay away from google. Before my ultrasound to see if there was any reason for my spotting and short luteal phase (even on progesterone) I did a google search for spotting. By the time I was done, I had it in my head I was going to need a hysterectomy. Lo and behold, my ultrasound was fine. lol

Sorry I do not write as much, I want to be more active but I have a hard time keeping up! lol 

Coconuts....that is funny about your bedside becoming a fertility lab!! I was feeling that way the other day....I have my basal thermometer, fertility books, pre seed, pillow nearby for under my hips....it is great when my cat starts knocking everything everywhere. Especially at 4 in the morning and I hear my thermometer scattering across the floor!

I got my LH surge on my OPK last night and this morning. SO I will be starting my progesterone again in a few days...should be interesting to see what happens to my luteal phase this month.


----------



## SpringH

Oh MY... I am right with you guys with the bedside fertility lab.. the cats made it difficult to find the thermometer so I keep it in one of the pillowcases of a pillow that I dont use but sits behind me on the bed.. 

Took my first O Test today and there was a faint pink second line. The directions were not very good so I will test again in the AM and I hope it gets darker


----------



## Miaowzen

Coconuts, the earliest your O has been in the last 5 months was CD22 and the lastest CD28 so why not start opk at CD18? That way you've got the early one covered if necessary, and you only have 10 days for the worst case scenario. If you do the OPKs and ferning at the same time this cycle you can use the ferning as a reference next time if it does give you the 3-4 day lead up that you are expect g it to.

Sorry DHime to hear about the insurance. When does that kick in? I couldn't see a gyno for my 5 days of spotting until end of Feb. Called around and finally found one that will see me in Nov, but now the GP needs to give me a new referral. If I get no spotting this month I might just cancel the thing.

I just helped a girl in another thread with the maths to work out o date because she was mixing calendar dates with CD dates. Converting CD to calendar I discovered I have a 6am flight to go interstate without DH the day of my ovulation! :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts said:


> Will just keep temping and slide licking and POASing until we get O I guess. My bedside table is turning into a fertility lab!

:rofl: Mine, too. I remembered only at the last minute to clear the evidence before the recent in-laws visit :wacko: I try to keep it in the top drawer, safely away from princess paws. Also, I've realized now that every time I duck into the bathroom quickly before sex, DH asks "Are you stuffing something up there again?" 

You'll have to keep us posted on how the ferning thing works out.


*Miaowzen*, Its frustrating, I know. Will you be able to get in some good BDing before O day, though?


----------



## Miaowzen

Well I just realized that I am due to O on the 19th, but we have to move out of our house-sit on the early morning of the 17th which means 16th will be cleaning and we will be tired but we should have time to BD once. 17th we will have to stay with family which means no disappearing into bedroom until everyone has gone, and even then DH will be a little stressed. Middle of the night only basically. Same deal next day as we stay with family on the 18th also and then 19th when I O I fly out at 6am and don't get back to our family's house until 10pm... And then still no BD until the middle of the night when everyone is asleep!!! I don't think we have somewhere private to stay until the 20th, unless I tell the family we found another house-sit and we book into a hotel instead :winkwink:

On the other hand DH usually goes overboard and wants to BD 4 times or more in the day, and I was hatching a plan on another thread to make myself busy so we only had time for once a day. But now that my plan has worked out I am worried lol!! :haha: :haha:


----------



## NellieRae

Geez, with all that stress your O day may very well end up being delayed! Absolutely nothing wrong with checking into a hotel for a little privacy and BDing, though, if necessary. :winkwink:


----------



## Coconuts

*Nellie*, :haha: I also have a mad hiding panic when MIL SIL or anyone else comes over. There's some building work going on next door that they shouldn't be doing. it's turning our courtyard in a deep dark hole :cry: the best place to see the the work in progress is from our bedroom window so every tom dick and harry goes through our bedroom. Feel like I'm forever flinging the lab in the bottom of the wardrobe and then trying to recover it all after they've gone! :dohh:

*Miaowzen*, starting at CD18 is the obvious thing to do but I just can't hack 10 whole days of negative OPKs. It sends me round the twist and I'm sure that delays O a little for me. I think I'm going to wait to see some transitional ferning which means the LH trigger is approaching. I'll start OPKs then depending on what CD that is. If it starts on CD7, I probably won't OPK.
I love the idea of a hotel / B&B for a little baby making nookie! I think it's a good idea not to go too overboard with the bonkfest. You want quality sperm not only quantity. Once a day is more than enough around O. The baby will be the result of one sperm from one bonk anyway. Relax. book into a B&B for the 18th and 19th when you get back. You can BD when you feel the need then. That's a bonk before hatching and one after. Sounds good to me.
Tell the family it's a 'special' anniversary for you guys or something, first date / kiss / first met...... :ninja:


----------



## Miaowzen

LOL coconuts. If you can come around and tell my husband not to have a bonkfest be my guest  He's very excitable!!


----------



## aleja

:hi:hi ladies,
i am completely out of sync at the moment with the thread - I went away for a few days with my non-ttc girlfriends and i now i have spent the last half hour scrolling through what seems like 50 pages or something!!

hi to all the not-so newbies:flower: and thank u for sharing your stories :hugs:


Coco- i can see you have started a new cycle already:wacko: GL with the ferning device. Sorry i can't give you any useful advice on them but looking forward to hearing all about it. 

1babydreamer - sorry about your sister's baby what terrible news, especially in the middle of learning about SIL's good news. These days i am constantly suffering a minor green-eyed monster syndrome.I really hate it and feel so ashamed but its so hard when it feels like I am the odd-woman out. 

1baby and geek we are cycle buddies again. I am feeling a bit ho-hum about this cycle. not sure why but maybe i am losing a bit of motivation (or faith). I haven't started the OPK's yet and have hardly used FF this month. I have marked the 'fertile days' (according to FF) in my calendar and think I will leave it at that. I also went to the drs and she referred me to get the 21 day blood test to see if I ovulated. It's a starting point i guess. She said DH should get this spermy tested too and if all else fails I will need to go a specialist for a second opinion. I really hope it can just happen without all the fuss. 

GL to all :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja,:hi: good to see you again. Yep, back to the drawing board. New toys to play with so hopefully that'll see me through.
If you don't mind my asking, how long have you been TTC? :hugs:


----------



## SpringH

Has anyone read any books that they highly recommend?


----------



## DHime

COCO - Good luck with the spit thingy. I have heard they work well. Keep us informed.

MIAOWZEN - I understand trying to get the DH to slow down. Fortunately mine has been busy at school so he has been exausted lately. Allows me to take a breather. My house is clean mid week. (I never get to do that so it's kinda nice)


----------



## Jazavac

Hm.

Does anyone else notice a weird layout of the board here? All of my display is centered, so it looks like I'm reading weird poems. It's like that for both posts and topic lists. Funny!

It was just fine this morning from my home computer and now at work it looks really funky. I'm on another forum right now, too, and that one's fine, so I can't blame (for now at least) my shitty Internet explorer on this computer.


----------



## NellieRae

*Jaza*, my BnB layout looks the same as it always has :shrug:

*Spring*, I found _Your Fertility Signals_ by Merryl Winstein and _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_ by Toni W. both useful. The first one is out of print, though, so you'd have to get it on Ebay or Amazon. Some of their illustrations make me laugh. 

*Dhime* LOL. Good for you :)


----------



## Coconuts

Layout's fine for me. Anniepie was saying something earlier. I think it's just a glitch in the matrix.


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts, you need an organized kit of some kind disguised as something else (shoebox? hollowed out book?) for your lab :haha: I couldn't imagine people tromping through such a private space!


----------



## DHime

That's a great idea. I like having everything put away. It stops people from being nosy.
I have friends who come over alot (none know that we are ttc though)


----------



## Coconuts

Hmmmmm sometimes the good ideas are just staring you in the face. A shoebox lab, I like that a lot! Off to root around in the cellar to see what I find! I think there might be a wooden box with two packs of playing cards in it. Could be the perfect size for a mini pen and pencil chart, saliva-scope, thermom, pre-seed, mini OPKs stash and a HPT!!!!!!

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*jumps up and claps hands*


----------



## anniepie

We don't have visitors often, so generally, my stuff is all over the place...TCOYF takes pride of place on the sofa in the lounge!

When OH's folks came to cat-sit when we went on hols I had to do a quick rekkie of the house to check I'd not left anything around. Left the Agnus Castus, B vits and EPO in the kitchen cupboard, but reckon they won't have had a clue why we'd have them...


----------



## bunda

I keep my chart, bbthermometre, TCOYF book, vitamins, folic acid, omega 3 etc on my bedside table, so I have to hide all that. But the biggest clue to any family visiting is the _absence_ of a pack of contraceptive pills that normally lived on the bathroom shelf. I do still have the cardboard box 'on display' on the very top shelf of the bathroom (with two unused strips in there. We decided to start ttc earlier than I thought we would) but still, any eagle-eyed family would know. 

Last time my sis came to say she kept mentioning that OH and I should hurry up and have kids. It's early enough in this ttc game for that to be touching rather than frustrating. I'm sure they've got a good idea we're ttc, having just come back from cycling. They keep asking whether we're going to be off on another epic escapade again and we assure them not. That's a huge clue right there! If I hadn't landed my job, we just might have set off again and just seen whether I get pregnant en route. The idea scares me too much, really. (what if I were to miscarry, in the middle of nowhere, plus access to a tiptop diet isn't always guaranteed when you have to live off basic supplies - so I nixed that idea)

I think the shoebox is a great idea. Your own portable laboratory.


----------



## Coconuts

I'm assuming that with the AC but I make sure I keep the pregnacare conception with the big egg and sperm on the front of the box towards the back of the cupboard. Just in case!

So I found the perfect box. It's a cute little rustic job that I got as a present. Inside there were 6 pegs with mini blackboards on them. They also came with some chalk in a separate section. I've attached some pics of the mobile undercover lab unit for your viewing pleasure. (Pics mirror image since I used my computer camera - have no idea why it does it - but you'll get the idea.)
The OPKs and HPT have lots of room in the main area with my thermy in it's case, a pencil for noting down morning temps, the saliva-scope when it comes, (looks like a lipstick) and the separate compartment is perfect for my tube of pre-seed and aplicators when it arrives. *smug* I put a hair band around the lid to hold my manual entry chart so it's ready to be written on when I open the lid in the morning, plus I have a nice and convenient hard surface to write on!
Nellie, you're a genius!!!! It's not really disguised but keeps it all together and not on show! Yipee, :wohoo: the small things like this really please me! :hugs: Thank you :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 256.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 8









Photo 257.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## anniepie

Love the mobile lab Coco- you should go into business and sell them as a "TTC pack"


----------



## NellieRae

Love the pics! It really is the little things. :laugh2: It totally looks like all the random, rustic, odd decor pieces you see in something like a Pottery Barn magazine! 

*anniepie*, you're probably right! Contact the vendors & work out a discount, put them together, make them attractive and list 'em on Ebay! Hmmmm. :haha:

*Bunda*, it would be so romantic & a good story to concieve in some beautiful, far off place on adventure. But I, too, would worry, about diet & health care, etc. The snoopy people of the world will always find a way, and speculate if they can't! Love that you have a bc "decoy" box in the bathroom, btw.


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: decoy!

I agree Bunda, diet is so important for pregnancy. For me maybe the most important thing. You made a wise decision there. Can't wait to hear about your BFP x


----------



## bunda

COco, I suspect your computer camera flips the image because when people are chatting on webcam and see their own image, they are generally more comfortable if the image of themselves 'behaves' like a mirror (it's what we're used to), so when you lean to the left the image captured moves to its right (like in a mirror). That's probably why.

I love love love that little laboratory box of yours. I want one:brat: 
oh and I can't wait to find out more about your ferning experiments. I may have to scout around for a lab box of my own.


----------



## GeekChic

Coco - love the undercover lab it is very pleasing to look at, ah the orderliness 

No chance of that here, we're in total chaos at Geek Towers with bits of toilet all round the house, hallway wallpaper half stripped off, spare bedroom masked out for decorating, trying to get it all back together before the outlaws come to stay (on the 13th!) Must also stash the nice clear instructions for one-step ovulation kit I found casually laying on the dining table, lol. All this TTC stuff so rapidly becomes part of your everyday life you stop noticing it. I keep the folic acid face backward inside the medicine cupboard, DH says if his mum saw that she'd twig.


----------



## Jazavac

Really cute little box there, Coco!

I am still struggling with the verses on the forum. It just looks too funny. Can't wait to get home and have everything displayed properly again.

Most of my little lab is in the bedroom, where it is really safe. Nobody comes to visit, especially not people who'd walk into that room.


----------



## Coconuts

I'm pleased as punch with the portable lab! I told DH about it after he finished his lesson and he just looked at me like I'd totally lost the plot. he might have a point.
How's my poetry Jaza, any haiku?

Bunda, you're so clever. Mirror image webcam! Of course! That totally makes sense. That also makes sense why most people don't like photos of themselves. It's not a reflection, which we're used to. It's the real thing.
A bloomin genius is what you are! Hope you get the bike fixed soon to get you home an hour earlier. 
:D


----------



## GeekChic

aleja said:


> :
> 1baby and geek we are cycle buddies again. I am feeling a bit ho-hum about this cycle. not sure why but maybe i am losing a bit of motivation (or faith). I haven't started the OPK's yet and have hardly used FF this month. I have marked the 'fertile days' (according to FF) in my calendar and think I will leave it at that. I also went to the drs and she referred me to get the 21 day blood test to see if I ovulated. It's a starting point i guess. She said DH should get this spermy tested too and if all else fails I will need to go a specialist for a second opinion. I really hope it can just happen without all the fuss.

:hi: *aleja* I'm right with you buddy, was feeling a bit ho hum too, after missing the window altogether last cycle, then being away for the start of this cycle and not temping I nearly got out of the habit altogether. Then I had a similar thought to you, *I really want to avoid a lot of/any intervention*, so I ought to try properly this month. Ordered a few bits n bobs, opks to help me remember I'm heading for the zone, pre-seed to smooth our way through the zone avoiding meltdown, and softcups to save any post-BD panic about leakage. 

DH should probably get his SA done too, but with him being out of work at the moment I would worry about demoralising him, for now fingers crossed pre-seed & softcups will help all his chaps at least get involved in the race.

Chin up chick :hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

Coconuts, I love your box, it looks great!! :happydance:

GeekChic, do you really have bits of toilet all over the house? How long until it's working again??? Sounds like a crazy house at the moment!

My fertility setup is pretty basic, use a lady comp bbt so I don't have to write anything down. I get my folate from herbal infusions, and when I want a bit extra I use an ordinary multivitamin. The only thing that embarrasses me is DH's choice of lube... :blush: :blush: we are both money conscious so he likes to surprise me by finding the biggest 'value for money' bottle he can find, which is usually humongous. It's a silicone one so I don't think it kills any :spermy: but I am thinking I would like to try some preseed soon. So if people visit the stuff goes into the drawer!


----------



## Coconuts

STOP WITH THE OTHER LUBE!!!!!!!
Pre-seed is the way forward if you want some slippy slidey. From what I read before buying my first tube is that even brands that don't harm sperm, don't help it to swim well!
No lube is good lube unless it's pre-seed or Prè possibly. unless that's the marketing working it's magic on me.
Get some pre-seed stop with the other stuff and watch the BFP roll in! :winkwink:


----------



## anniepie

^^wss 

I've heard that too...


----------



## Coconuts

Found a quick summary of a study of personal lubricants including Pre-Seed.

Here you go:

Abstract
OBJECTIVE:

To evaluate the effect of vaginal lubricants Pre-Seed, FemGlide, Astroglide, and Replens on human sperm motility and chromatin integrity.
DESIGN:

Prospective, comparative, in vitro study.
SETTING:

Andrology laboratory at tertiary care hospital.
PATIENT(S):

Thirteen normozoospermic donors.
INTERVENTION(S):

Semen samples from 13 subjects were incubated in human tubal fluid media (HTF) controls and 10% (vol/vol) of Pre-Seed, FemGlide, Astroglide, and Replens lubricants. After 30 minutes, progressive sperm motility was assessed by light microscopy. Semen samples of 12 patients were placed in positive control (HTF), negative control (10% K-Y Jelly lubricant), and 10% vol/vol Pre-Seed and FemGlide lubricants. After 4 hours culture, spermatozoa were analyzed for percent DNA fragmentation index with use of the acridine orange-based sperm chromatin structure assay.
MAIN OUTCOME MEASURE(S):

Sperm motility and percent DNA fragmentation index.
RESULTS:

*Percent motility did not differ significantly between HTF controls and Pre-Seed*, whereas FemGlide, Replens, and Astroglide lubricants demonstrated a significant decrease in motility. There was no significant difference in percent DNA fragmentation index between the HTF controls and Pre-Seed, but a significant decline in sperm chromatin quality occurred with FemGlide and K-Y Jelly.
CONCLUSION:

*Pre-Seed does not cause a significant decrease in progressive sperm motility or chromatin integrity in contrast to other lubricants used by couples*.

!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

One more from Pre-Seed website

Sperm Toxicity of &#8216;Nonspermicidal&#8217; Lubricant and Ultrasound Gels Used in Reproductive Medicine
- Fertility & Sterility. 2011;95:835-836

Josefina Vargas, M.Sc.; Michel Crausaz, M.Sc.; Alfred Senn, Ph.D.; Marc Germond, M.D. Fondation F.A.B.E.R., Rue de la Vigie 5, 1003 Lausanne, Switzerland

Objective: To compare sperm toxicity of four commercial &#8220;non-spermicidal&#8221; gels used in Reproductive Medicine including: Aquasonic Ultrasound Gel, Felis Lubricant, Pre-Seed Lubricant and Replens Moisturizer, in a range of concentrations (0.083% - 8.3%) believed to be physiologically relevant. Results: Sperm toxicity was observed as shown by significant declines in motility over the 24-hr assay following incubation with Aquasonic, Felis and Replens at higher gel concentrations. Although Replens, even at only 0.83% v/v resulted in sperm toxicity. *Pre-Seed alone was not toxic to sperm at any concentration, including the highest (8.3%). Conclusions: Three of the &#8220;nonspermicidal&#8221; gels were toxic to sperm,* including Aquasonic Gel which is widely used for transvaginal ultrasound during ovulation. Pre-Seed alone did not cause sperm toxicity at any time or concentration. It is appropriate for use by patients trying to conceive or clinicians during fertility procedures, including facilitating vaginal insertion of ultrasound probes.


----------



## NellieRae

*Miaowzen*, that's hilarious with the giant lube tube your DH shows up with :laugh2: I'd be too embarrassed to walk up to a counter with a big one! :blush:

But I agree with the ladies - even if it doesn't have a spermicide, it likely kills or slows down the :spermy: The reason is that most lubes are made to mimic arousal fluid in the vagina for a nice slippery when you need a little help. That's problematic, though, since the vagina's natural lube is very acidic and kills sperm (along with everything else!). Products like PreSeed or Conceive Plus are made to duplicate semen/fertile CM, which are both very similar, and much more alkaline, which the sperm can survive in. This, of course, is why you need that EWCM in order to conceive and women who don't have enough of it can get preggo with these products. Nearly everything else, including even saliva is harmful to the poor little guys. They're so _sensitive_!


----------



## Miaowzen

Totally, I understand completely what you are saying. I haven't been able to find pressed anywhere other than Internet and I can't buy it because I don't have an address. I don't want to send it to my parents!

We use silicone which is pH neutral and last time I got pregnant we used silicone too so I am hoping for the best. Due to anatomical differences not using any is not an option :-/ :blush:

Unfortunately none of those studies ever used silicone. KJ jelly and the like are not only poisonous but flat out don't work. They get so tacky in minutes.


----------



## Miaowzen

I even asked the shop assistant in a big sex shop (I hate those places) if they had any preseed or similar lube to protect the sperm and she called over the manager. They both stared at me like I was an alien and said there was nothing wrong with their ordinary lube and I should stop stressing! :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## NellieRae

Oh, that is a tricky situation, not having an address to ship it to. Well, at least its ph neutral. Its possible to get pregnant, of course, with other lubes - we're just honed into maximizing chances any way we can here. :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I've read here on the forum that some women use canola oil (apparently even recommended by their ob/gyns) instead of PreSeed because it's as good, if not better, and of course cheaper than the lube. No idea on any background studies, though.

It's so good to be looking at the forum from home. No verses (not a fan of poetry :blush: ).

I finally gave in tonight and started a blog. My husband (and some others) have been trying to get me to do it since I first moved here. For two years, I've been posting on a forum we run, but that's also in Croatian and it somewhat limits my huge audience.



(Yeah, huge audience... :rofl: )


Off to bed with me!


----------



## bunda

*Miaowzen*, You could try using egg whites. It's mentioned in the book Take Control of your fertility as a subsitute if you can't get hold of pre-seed. Make sure you don't use one straight from the fridge though... DH will be finding you hanging from the ceiling.
Don't assume that ph- neutral means not harmful. A ph of 7 (neutral) may still be too low a ph if what they need is alkaline. The actual structure of the lube is also important. They need to be able to swim through it easily and egg white is the best sort of texture.
So try egg whites. At room temperature. :cold:


----------



## bunda

I don't think a sex shop is particularly interested in aiding conception. Their business see sex as purely recreational, not procreational. A pharmacy would be more likely to have it - near the pregnancy testers. You might be able to order it with them if they don't have it in stock.


----------



## anniepie

deleted double post


----------



## anniepie

ooh not sure i like the idea of putting egg whites up my hoohaa...


----------



## Miaowzen

Lol, I can just imagine it:

DH: "Let's have sex now!!!"

Me: Uh... Ok honey, just got to go pee!

DH: honey.... Why are you going to the fridge to pee? And... Is that an egg???

Me: oh... Just hungry. Off to pee now.

DH: you were in the loo a while... And what is that stuff running down your leg? :wacko: :wacko: :dohh:



Does anyone actually use egg whites for real? :happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

OK, this egg white business keeps popping up. I've heard it too and there's lots of talk about salmonella / infection but. The salmonella bacteria is carried on the shell not in the egg its self. I even thought about it but don't think DH would stand for the hasstle. He doesn't even know we're going to be trying pre-seed this month yet :blush:

I'd say if you go that route. Get the egg up to room temp half an hour before BDing. Wash the eggshell with soap and water and rise it well. Then maybe wipe the shell with some rubbing alcohol to be sure to kill any nasties, then maybe rinse it off one more time before cracking. 
You'll need some kind of applicator to get it in there but egg whites are the right consistency and have protein in them to give the boys some extra sustenance. 
Many women have a slightly acidic environment for the swimmers and using egg whites or pre-seed can bring everything to the right PH and help them get where they need to without being wiped out at the first hurdle.
Give it a try :shrug: Remember to report back all finding!


----------



## Miaowzen

Ok, well maybe next cycle. I so am not going to try that at midnight when we oh so quietly BD in DH's godmother's house the days before O! I suspect egg white is a bit fiddly and I don't think DH would agree if he knew it wasn't my natural self or something hygienic from a bottle. I would have to pretend to use some of the normal lube so that he didn't suspect anything. Oh so devious! :devil:

I really hope I get BFP this month so that the eggs can stay in the kitchen where they belong. Actually, I do have some eggs in the bathroom because I use them as shampoo! :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

You see. Eggs are a woman best friend! I agree it sounds a bit messy though. What ever works for you is what's best!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
this whole egg white chatter was making me giggle :haha: as i can visualise my DH scratching his head in total confusion the day i crack a (chicken) egg before doing the baby dance. I hope to crack my own eggs rather than one from a feathery friend. 
*Miaowzen *- i noticed you live in Australia. They should sell Conceive Plus at the pharmacy (same as preseed) I have seen it at my local chemist but i bought it online as it was cheaper.

*Coconuts*, your ttc box is a great idea. I should do the same as i have a tendency of letting 'things' lie around the house, such as my 20 thousand bottles of herbs/vitamins, and my desk calendar which has become like my back up FF. My nosey best friend has already noticed these things and was quick to gather the low-down of my ttc quest. my Dh was not impressed as he doesn't really want anyone to know until we well and truly have some good news to share. 
This is my 6th official cycle of ttc although i had been NTNP and Waiting to try since September 2010. Yikes!!!! no wonder i am losing some faith along the way.:wacko:


----------



## aleja

GeekChic said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> :
> 1baby and geek we are cycle buddies again. I am feeling a bit ho-hum about this cycle. not sure why but maybe i am losing a bit of motivation (or faith). I haven't started the OPK's yet and have hardly used FF this month. I have marked the 'fertile days' (according to FF) in my calendar and think I will leave it at that. I also went to the drs and she referred me to get the 21 day blood test to see if I ovulated. It's a starting point i guess. She said DH should get this spermy tested too and if all else fails I will need to go a specialist for a second opinion. I really hope it can just happen without all the fuss.
> 
> :hi: *aleja* I'm right with you buddy, was feeling a bit ho hum too, after missing the window altogether last cycle, then being away for the start of this cycle and not temping I nearly got out of the habit altogether. Then I had a similar thought to you, *I really want to avoid a lot of/any intervention*, so I ought to try properly this month. Ordered a few bits n bobs, opks to help me remember I'm heading for the zone, pre-seed to smooth our way through the zone avoiding meltdown, and softcups to save any post-BD panic about leakage.
> 
> DH should probably get his SA done too, but with him being out of work at the moment I would worry about demoralising him, for now fingers crossed pre-seed & softcups will help all his chaps at least get involved in the race.
> 
> Chin up chick :hugs:Click to expand...

hey Geek:flower:
GL during the 'zone'. I am doing pretty much the same as you minus the Soft cups...it does have a combat-like feel to it these days. Tonight I told my DH that i will require his 'services' soon. :haha:


----------



## wookie130

I have also heard that olive oil or canola oil is fairly safe, and fine for sperm. Don't read this as Biblical truth, I'd have to do a bit more research. Sounds rather oily to me, but if preseed is hard to come by, then I'd look into it...


----------



## Coconuts

Aw Aleja! 6 months is nothing to get in a twist about. NTNP is just bad timing. Now you're temping you're in with a great chance. This could be the one cupcake. Don't loose heart now! The ttc mobile lab unit was installed yesterday evening and was in use this morning. Works great! Is awaiting the latest hardware installments of microscope and pre-seed. Whoop! Can't wait for this months O! Just been studying some ferning patterns on youtube. One guy trawled through months worth of spit for his girlfriend who wasn't oving according to docs. He put a slideshow togther of her ferning and discoverd that she Oved during her period once every three months. What a boyfriend!!!! I don't think DH would ever be that involved!


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm going to go to a few different pharmacies and see if I can find the conception lube. Thanks girlies xx


----------



## aleja

hey coco, you are right i am being melodramatic about it:hissy:
6 months is not so bad. i hope you are right about this month. maybe it will be a case of reverse psychology if all my slackness towards ttc leads to a surprise announcement. i just need DH on board - tonight i told him that i will need his 'services' over the next week:haha:


----------



## Coconuts

Doesn't sound slack to me. I hope DH was willing to oblige on a moments notice. After EW sightings!
You're right though sod's law and all that. Here's hoping this is the cycle for you. You're still in plenty of time. You know what they say about a healthy couple under 35 should concieve by 6 months and over 35 a year. Well under 35 includes 25 as well so on this thread of thirtysomethings I think a healthy couple can have 8 bites at the cherry before they need to stress that something could be a miss. That something could be something small too like slightly too high PH up ya whatsit. Doesn't have to mean surgical intervention issues either. You've got a while to go before you need to worry. This is all normal, it's a miracle creating life, one that can't be rushed. You'll get your baby soon. :baby:


----------



## Miaowzen

Aww, Aleja I am on my sixth cycle ttc too. I am CD9. We can be cycle buddies  when do you ovulate?


----------



## Miaowzen

Coconuts, you and your husband look so similar in your photo, similar face shape, nose, hair colour, eyebrows etc... So even if your baby looks like DH I think s/he will be a mini you


----------



## Coconuts

Aw thanks Miaowzen! Now I can't wait to see our baby who's not even been conceived yet. :tease:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh you guys. was in the bedroom on skype to by BFF back in the UK and didn't hear the doorbell. It was MIL and DH let her in. I was skyping when she came into the bedroom with a little knock on the door (not waiting for a response) to looks at how the building work was going! The TTC lab!

Thank goodness the lab was properly installed last night. All closed up, nothing on show and no one is any the wiser! :yipee: :wohoo:
Nellie that was some phychic sally suggestion you gave me, just in the nic of time! :ninja:


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts said:


> Oh you guys. was in the bedroom on skype to by BFF back in the UK and didn't hear the doorbell. It was MIL and DH let her in. I was skyping when she came into the bedroom with a little knock on the door (not waiting for a response) to looks at how the building work was going! The TTC lab!
> 
> Thank goodness the lab was properly installed last night. All closed up, nothing on show and no one is any the wiser! :yipee: :wohoo:
> Nellie that was some phychic sally suggestion you gave me, just in the nic of time! :ninja:

:rofl: MIL is the last person you want in your ttc business, so I'm glad the box has had a chance to prove itself :laugh2:

I should do some consolidating myself. I have stuff spread all over the drawers of my night stand. And isn't it sooooo sexy to have to pause things while I search through them, "Oh, wait, it must be in this next one....hang on!"

*Aleja* I find your needing his "services" funny - hopefully he does too. I say similar, preposterous things to my dh during O time...and I think he secretly likes it! :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo for your little hidden lab, Coco!

And woohoo for BnB no longer looking like a poem. :rofl: All looks good today.

Not so much woohoos go to my insurance company. I noticed this morning that the looks of my account had changed. I am now being charged less for my out of pocket expenses, but it seems all of the differential is going to the clinic.

Does anyone understand this? Why would clinic take the hit for me? I still say that my policy guarantees that these things need to be covered by the insurance. It's not yet been a month, so I shouldn't call the clinic coding person and I haven't received any paper bills yet either. All I see is my account status online, for now, and I pay only when the paper stuff arrives in mail - the actual bills from the clinic. Per instructions.

So confused, ugh.


----------



## Jazavac

Also, my chart looks different this month and for some reason, I like it this way. A lot less rocky pattern to it in the DPO area.


----------



## Coconuts

Lovely looking chart Jaza! Let's hope it takes another jump up in a few days! :dust:
I'm afraid I have no idea about insurance for you. Maybe they're taking the hit because of the balls up? :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

I've had a triphasic before and, well, nothing came out of it. So I don't care if it does another jump... but it sure should stay up there for a long time. :giggle:


----------



## DHime

COCO - Love the box. I want one!!! I am so gonna make one.
Good thing the MIL didn't see anything. good work! I want to go look up the spit thingy. How much was it?

JAZA - Very nice chart indeed. Mine only says it thinks I o'd between days 6 and 12. :shrug:

I am finding the Vag temping is much more reliable. I just hate having to wash the thermometer everyday. DH found me temping today. akward.....

The egg whites - not sure if putting raw chicken anything up your hooha is a good idea. (the mechanics would be difficult) I mean, after BD do you use lysol on the sheets? Do laundry each time? Maybe I am over-analysing things. I would spend a fortune on eggs...I don't have that much space...
I was reading in what to expect before you are expecting and they advise against it or using anything oily. Something about motility being an issue.


----------



## 1babydreamer

So it finally happened. I had an emotional breakdown the other night! :cry:
With all that has been going on lately, new house, school, work, sister mc, aunt in the hospital, mom moving, and SIL pg, I have been a bit stressed. 
DH and I seem to hardly see each other lately as we're both so busy and then exhausted by the time we get to bed. But even still, I was cheerfully gearing up for this cycle and ready to hit the ground running! I bought the digital CB OPK's and have been temping like a demon!
The thing that finally tipped me over the edge into sobville was when I came home from class late Tuesday night and my husband told me he would be going out of town for at least a week, maybe longer, for work and he would be leaving this Sunday, the 9th. I am predicted to ovulate either Monday the 10th or Tuesday the 11th :cry: I LOST it!! I couldn't contain my disappointment and I felt so bad for DH but I was a mess! I thought, "there goes another cycle!" Now I will never get my BFP before Christmas! What a ninny I was! But once I got all the sobbing out of my system, I felt better. I think too much had built up. 
Then, yesterday at work, I went to the bathroom and lo and behold... EWCM!!! Tons of it yesterday! I OPK'ed when I got home and no smiley face but I think I am close. We :sex: when I got home and I feel in much better spirits today :winkwink:. I'm still not sure if I'll ovulate before DH goes or what but I'm hoping we still have a shot if we :sex: everyday before he leaves. 
Do you ladies think I still have a shot this cycle or am I out?
Since this is only my second cycle temping I'm not really sure how consistent my cycles are yet but I hope O is either earlier or way later this month!


----------



## Coconuts

*DH*, I got mine on amazon UK. I'm sure you can pick one up for about $25. Fertile-Focus seems to be the go to brand for quality and price. Really excited about using it now, just for interest and something different rather than anything else. One more thing to cross reference to pin O down with some solid cross hairs. Hoping it will arrive tomorrow morning. :yipee:

*1Baby*, meltdown central, you poor thing. :hugs: I don't think anyone would blame you with all that going on!
If your O happens on your predicted day, I wouldn't worry. make your you BD on the Sunday before he leaves and those boys'll be able to be ready and waiting when egg arrives the next day or the day after. I wouldn't worry. Stress can send O back though so good to let it all out and be as open to 'what will be will be' as possible. You never know, you might O before DH goes away and have no probs at all. It's a waiting game. It sucks but you'll know by this time next week right. Not long to wait. Keep up the OPKs :hugs:


----------



## DHime

1baby - You have as good a chance as anyof us. It's ok to have these breakdowns as long as the 2 of you talk it out. Don't give yourself a deadline though. It will only put more pressure on an already stressful thing. :hug: We all have them now and again. Oddly enough, right around o time...


----------



## 1babydreamer

Apologies for any strangness to this reply. I'm on my mobile ;). 
You ladies are both so right! DHime my hubby said the exact same thing! He said the deadline was making me crazy and to just relax a little. I'm a type A personality so patience is not one of my strong suits ;). I'm trying though and I think I'm getting better. I have felt a little more emotional the last few days. Coulkd be stress related or maybe that is a good postive O sign. It would be amazing to get my OPK smiley before he leaves but if not there's nothing more I can do. 
I'm so grateful I have such a wonderful, sweet and supportive DH and I know our time will come! Coconuts, you're right. This time next week I will know. It's the waiting that makes me crazy. 
Thank you for listening :)
Xoxo


----------



## Coconuts

That's our main job here! :hugs: The waiting turns me into a manic. Posting is my one and only outlet. DH thinks I'm way to stressed about it all just from temping and OPKing. I'm not stressed, just involved in it. I'm trying to not say ANYTHING to DH about anything TTC related until around O time when I may have to lay out the bonkfest schedule. In the lead up to O and the 2WW I'm going to be a quiet as a mouse about it all. Now the TTC lab is organised I think he might think I'm chilling a bit :ninja: The four TTC words for DH this month will be I'm ovulating and I'm preggo! PMA.


----------



## Jazavac

I think everyone has some sort of a meltdown at some point. It's probably a must-have part of this entire trip.

Now that my forum doesn't look like a poetry book, I don't have time at work for posting. :rolleyes:


----------



## anniepie

wookie130 said:


> I have also heard that olive oil or canola oil is fairly safe, and fine for sperm. Don't read this as Biblical truth, I'd have to do a bit more research. Sounds rather oily to me, but if preseed is hard to come by, then I'd look into it...

So we're gonna stick eggs and oil up our hoohaa? I was planning on trying to make a baby not a fried egg...did I get the wrong site? :rofl:


----------



## anniepie

I had a meltdown leading up to O in my first cycle TTC :blush:

everdreaming, you're so in with a shot this cycle...:spermy: can suvive up to 6 days in a fertile environment, and you've produced EWCM, so looking good :thumbup: Just get in as much :sex: as you can between now and when DH goes, and you'll have a good :spermy: reserve sat waiting in your tubes for when eggy pops. My OH left the country on Tuesday nigth, but we got in some :sex: on sunday and tuesday morning, and I'm still waiting to O, but I still feel I'm in with a chance. He's back Sunday night, so feel I've all bases covered... only takes one little guy...

BTW, don't feel bad about crying about it all...I actually think it's really healthy to let it out. 

:hug:


----------



## NellieRae

*babydreamer*, I'm so glad it sounds like you're recovering from your meltdown. As these ladies said, we all have them. :hugs: You have a better excuse because of all the crazy stress in your life at the moment. I had a mini meltdown for the first time when FF moved my CH, indicating a later O date, and moving my chances that cycle to zero, because of DH being out of town. I didn't even have anything else to blame for stress - just the losing a cycle when I felt all this pressure was devastating. :blush:

But if you can BD 2 or 3 days before O then you're chances are still good! Esp if you have good EWCM. DH was flying out constantly this summer and things like "You better pack tonight because we're not leaving for the airport in the morning til you have sex with me" became the norm. :haha:

*anniepie* :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

We actually had a nasty fight on the day after my first OPK+, during the first TTC cycle. We already knew it could be a really complicated thing for us and, at the time, we knew nothing about my good hormones (all but that single one). So it was even more stressfull than it is now. On top of that, it was my first cycle after BC and they often say that your fertily might be increased during that first one (or, well, completely nonexistent, on the other hand).

Either way, that day happened to be a really long one for both of us and late in the evening, having gotten everything else done, my husband said no to our baby-producing related activities.

And I almost divorced him right there. :rofl:


----------



## Miaowzen

Babydreamer, you must have felt so disappointed with him going away, I'm glad you're feeling better. My DH had a job where he went away for weeks at a time, and it continued right through my pregnancy and I often had meltdowns over it... Something about hormones and feelings of insecurity don't mix. I think it's a normal thing. 

I hope you O a bit early this month. I'm in a similar boat with my O schedule so I'm trying my darndest to O early by drinking red clover blossom tea until I'm all clovered out, but no guarantees of anything.

The only thing I find helpful is imaging what my baby will be like and then because I have this image of 'my baby' then I start to feel more confident that it will happen soon.

It's both a treasure and a curse to know when we ovulate... On the treasure side we can make much better timing decisions. On the curse side, when something happens that would have killed a NTNP cycle we know about it and stress in advance!!! 

I have my FX that you O early this cycle.


----------



## Miaowzen

Do you think the generation of ladies in the 1940s and 1950s who were all all tcc after the war plotted their BBT temps on a piece of paper in the morning and discussed it with their girlfriends over a cup of tea in the afternoons? This really is secret women's business at it finest.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Awww thank you ladies so much! I am a basket case this cycle it seems so we'll see if eggy pops out on time! 

Still no smiley face but I don't think I waited long enough between pees and drank too much water :blush:
Isn't it funny that to have good CM you need to drink tons of water and stay hydrated, but to get a good clear positive OPK you need to hold it and not drink much water? :tease:


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh lol. I don't think people used OPKs 100 years ago! Hehe


----------



## NellieRae

Miaowzen said:


> Do you think the generation of ladies in the 1940s and 1950s who were all all tcc after the war plotted their BBT temps on a piece of paper in the morning and discussed it with their girlfriends over a cup of tea in the afternoons? This really is secret women's business at it finest.

I never really thought about it before......I wonder what their fertility options were? In the 40's, my grandmother learned her husband was infertile because of getting mumps as a teenager. I think they'd been trying for 9 months or something. She was a nurse, too. If she were still here, I'd ask her about her ttc days for sure! :haha: Lord knows she had no problem giving sex talks to the neighbor's kids in her 70's!


----------



## Jazavac

A bit of self-advertising: here's the new blog, in case someone gets too bored.

I'm still reading and enjoying bunda's!


----------



## Lisa40

hi guys :hi:

Sorry I've not been around for ages, got some pretty bad news at the fertility clinic. OH's :spermy: analysis was not good :sad2:

Basically the volume was about half of what's normal & although the count was much higher than usual 77million per ml instead of an expected 20million, he only has 4% excellent progression when they would expect to see about 20-30%... So basically he has enough of them but they don't know where the're going & aren't the right shape to fertilise the egg if they happen upon it by chance.

He's really gutted & I don't know how to help him, I really hoped the problem would be with me as I'm sure I could handle it better, but the FS said that my cyst shouldn't be affecting things as about 1 in 3 women will have one at any one time. He still wants to check my ovarian reserves & tubes just to rule that out as well but said that OH sperm analysis would be anough to say why we haven't concieved in over 2 years.

He's got him taking 1000mg of Vit C, told him to stop alcohol completely & not to drink Tea & coffee. He has to up his water intake & also take magnesium tablets, & they'll do another check in about 3 months to see if it's helped! I just want to cry for him :brat:

As well as all that I have my exams in a week & just haven't had the mind frame to revise so I'm sure I'm not going to do well. You'd think with all this stress though that my little eggy might go on a hide & seek trip, but nope right on time she pops out on CD15 lol, although for the first month in a long time I won't be symptom spotting which will be nice.

Thanks for listening to my rant ladies.

I also really thought I might log on to some :bfp:'s from you, but I can see a lot of you are in your TWW... best of luck to you all, hope to hear some good news from you :dust:

& :hi: to all the new ladies, hope you get you little bundles of joy very soon :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## SpringH

Best Wishes Lisa... That is so disappointing. I hope this new plan helps..


----------



## Jazavac

Lisa, sperm problems are pretty much the best ones when it comes to any and all infertility issues. First of all, they can't really diagnose anything from just one SA. They can just guess, give some suggestions and retest later if needed. We're in the same boat.

Should you need a treatment of any sort, it's actually a lot easier than dealing with problems on the woman's size. If your situation is good, it will be easy to retrieve eggs. And they need just one single spermguy to fertilize an egg.

Also, sperm can be made better with supplements and the like. Rotten eggs can't.

So you will be fine!


----------



## Jazavac

My temp has gone up. Like up up up. And as of last night, I can feel my pelvis area in a way I've not felt before.

Hate symptoms and I am really, really, really trying not to spot.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh wow, look at that! You're shooting for the stars!!


----------



## Coconuts

*Jaza*, lol at rotten eggs! Chart's looking lovely. I know you've had triphasic charts before that ended in BFN but it's good to see it anyway isn't it?! Good luck not symptom spotting, it happens to the best of us whether we want to do it or not. It's an unstoppable force!

*Liza*, what a blow from the FS. But, just like wise Jaza said. It explains the lack of BFNs with something that could potentially be an easy fix! If your plumbing is fine then there's no reason why IVF wouldn't work or even less dramatic than that, what you're doing now. New sperm are manufactured all the time. I think I remember that it takes 3 months for a new bunch of sperm to be made and matured or whatever which is why they'll be testing the new guys in three months time. I hope your DH is on board with the pill popping and diet changes. If he is, there's no reason why the new swimmers won't be pedigree!
Good luck Lisa! :hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

Slip maca powder into all his food


----------



## DHime

Jaz - FX for you!

Lisa - Try the fertility blend for men. I know I keep pushing it but it is supposed to increase numbers, motility, and shape. I got this off the web site. I have only found good reveiws of it and my DH os on his 3rd month with it. I just started taking the womens version with my PN pills.

How it Works
&#8226;The amino acid, L-carnitine, has been shown to be critical to the formation of healthy sperm. 
&#8226;Vitamins C and E, green tea and selenium are all potent antioxidants that help improve sperm counts and quality.
&#8226;The antioxidant ferulic acid is found in Dong Quai, has also been shown to improve sperm quality.
&#8226;Ingredients zinc and B vitamins (B6, B12 and folate) are critical nutrients in male reproductive systems for several benefits, including hormone metabolism, sperm formation and motility.


----------



## anniepie

Lisa, so sorry to hear the results of the SA, but Jaza has said some good words... hope the supplements and lifestyle changes help...

Jaza...how long are you holding out testing till...are you waiting till AF? :dust:


----------



## Jazavac

Omggggggggggg, don't ask me about testing. :rofl:

I refuse to test.

I always do.

So I will not test yet. Today is only 6 DPO anyway. Not much to see there (except for my overcooked... corpus luteum :rofl: ).

Then I will say I wouldn't test before I am late.

But then, I will get to like 10 DPO.

And the impatience will get the best of me.

So I will say, ok, not today.

But the little elves in my head will start screaming.

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: 

I will then wait.

A day, maybe.

Then I will, of course, pee on a stick.


Meanwhile, I will not symptom spot.

But I will keep wondering about things, such last night/this morning's butterflies in the pelvis.

And this is the story of my life. :drama:


----------



## anniepie

haha Jaza...

Sorry to mention the stick peeing thing... :blush:

Last month I so nearly made it to my test date (when AF was due), but weakened the day before. I just had to get my stick peeing fix. I'm determined this month not to test until she's late...perhaps I'll gather sticks from the garden and pee on them to substitute...


----------



## Jazavac

:rofl: 

Peeing on random sticks from the garden sure does sound like a plan.

Too bad they don't at all change color, though.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh *Lisa*, I'm so sorry about your news but at least now you know why. I'm sure you'll be on track now with the supplements and advice from the FS so Fxed your BFP is just around the corner! I think we're all terrified of bad news on the fertility front, but at least the sperm thing is something manageable. :hugs:

*Jaza*, LOL!!! :rofl: Your "drama" is cracking me up!!


----------



## NellieRae

:rofl: Our next new product is a line of pee-sticks that change all different colors and maybe even reveal phrases when you pee on them (they won't actually test anything, of course! :laugh2:)

Jaza, I'm doing pretty good at not symptom spotting so far....I think. Actually, not being 100% sure how many dpo I really am helps. I think I'm really only 7 or 8 dpo. Your temps are looking good!


----------



## Jazavac

Well, I look at the DPO every time I come here, or enter my data in the FF chart. :lol:



:drama: is one of my favourite smileys from my other forum: https://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/drama.gif


----------



## DHime

love the smiley!

fighting bad migraine today. blech


----------



## Coconuts

Peeing on colour changing sticks. Would that be a mood stick?! Red = angry, Blue = relaxed, Green = jealous, Purple = proud, etc...... Pink is preggo obviously!

I think I'd get a lot of green sticks and no blues ever!


----------



## anniepie

I like the idea of the messages on the sticks...fortune sticks. This could give us something to cling to while we're waiting for O. A bit like all those conception readings!


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks for all of your kind words, advice and encouragement ladies. I know it's one of the easier things to fix & it's probably better than if there was something wrong with me, let's just hope there's nothing wrong with me too or I think that'll just be the icing on the cake :haha:

really loving the idea of the colour changing sticks and fortune sticks, I'd buy them haha!

& I will look at investing in the fertility blend, my poor oh, he's not gonna have room for food with all these supplements :rofl:

Jaz - stay strong (unless you are thinking of buying shares in the hpt company :haha: )

x


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, I totally love your description of avoiding testing. It's all to sensible to do an orderly wait for AF but then there comes a point where you just HAVE to pee on a stick.

I don't keep any sticks at home anymore, so if I am going to use one I will wait until i don't mind spending my money on an expensive one. 

Not symptom spotting is the hardest... I notice every little twinge in my body and it's a shame they all happen in the TWW. Like seriously uterus, do you have to feel like that a week before AF and get my hopes up?? And what's more, a lot of these symptoms simply don't happen if you're not TTC. I wonder if many of the symptoms are actually your body getting rid of dodgy sperm and egg combinations. Who knows.

I hope this is your month Jaza


----------



## Coconuts

hahahahaha dodgy sperm and egg combos! :rofl:


----------



## Miaowzen

Hey guess what!! I found some preseed. Dragged hubby out for a 1 hour drive to go get some preseed. He looked at the size of the packet and said "hmmmmm..... Better get two." Well I can't complain my man isn't dedicated to the cause.

It's interesting actually because after the loss of our son we didn't ttc anymore and even all of this year I had to pretend I wasn't fertile and he would shudder at the word pregnant. But I've been telling him little jokes and stories from the forums and showing him my BBT chart and smiling about it and joking around and he's really warmed up to the idea. I'm excited!

The chemist that sold the preseed also sold the fertility microscope so I got one of those too. Feels like Christmas.


----------



## Coconuts

oooooh Miaowzen we're the same this month. You're 5 days ahead of me but we're charting, microscoping, are you OKPing too? AND pre-seeding! :wacko: I'm only going to use the pre-seed for the +OPK day and the following two day which should make O day and the day before and after! Since it's so expensive, for a lube that is, doing it this way the tube will last three cycles if need be but I'd rather just this one if it's all the same to Mr Storkie!
I'm loving the microscope *singing* it's an extra distraction and will really help keep the OPKing at bay. I did over 40 OPKs last cycle waiting to O and part of that was starting too early in case I missed it :dohh:
Go s/scope!


----------



## Miaowzen

No OPKs for me. I don't like them and my supplies are in storage. Our two suitcases are looking like a baby making warehouse as it is! A few weeks ago I also bought a kegel device and some extra things to help me along after we BD... I read a few times it's important if the lady enjoys herself after he is finished. :blush:

So yeah, let's just say that I won't be letting anybody help me unpack my suitcase


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh and I thought it was hilarious that the preseed bottle says it works fine with any type of condom. Because of course it would be important to use a fertility lube with a condom :wacko:


----------



## anniepie

Loving it...so we have one member with a "fertility lab" and another with a "fertility warehouse" :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: It's madness.


----------



## Miaowzen

Heheheheheeee!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
miawozen i am glad you found the preseed if it is anything like the conceive plus you don't really need too much as it gets really slippery. it should last a few cycles i think and hopefully you will have your bfp before then..
yes! we are cycle buddies, i should OV around cd 16 or 17. i'm waiting for the +opk still to come. 

coco- my DH is always telling me how stressed i am getting about ttc and THAT stresses me out . i am the same i don't mention a thing about it until i need to announce 'o' week. the other day he sent me a text saying 'when is love week?' !!! so obviously he is catching on that it will become a regular occurance:haha:

1baby- i know the other ladies have given you great words of encouragement but i'd just like to add that sometimes having a big old cry about this stuff is the best thing to do. i am finding that i have a mini-breakdown often these days and i think it is a combination of stress and hormones. because our bodies are psychologically preparing to conceive a :baby: i think our physiology is also reacting making us more emotional. i don't know the science behind it but it sure feels that way

lisa - i am glad you have some answers to your dilemma now. I can see how your DH may be feeling though but at least there is some things he can do to rectify the issue. I will be asking my DH to go get tested if no luck over the next couple of cycles.

jaza- GL with trying not to test. tell those little voices in your head to wait a few more days :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja, you're so right, when DH pipes up that he thinks I'm obsessing I just see red and start to seethe. It's so important to stay on top of things since it's not like you can try again next tomorrow, or next week. Hello! One a month, or more like for us, once every 5 weeks! It not worth my time to just throw the charts up in the air and say bugger it when some good timing was all that was needed. It's not obsessing about having a baby, which is his interpretation. I can't wait to have our babies but right now, my main concern is getting the bonkfest right around O and then looking after myself in the 2WW. My obsession is getting the timing right!
DH still doesn't know about the microscope! :haha:


----------



## Miaowzen

I think I'm getting so excited by all the funny stories and BFPs that DH is getting excited too. He thinks I've crawled into a cave of women's business and whenever he looks at me I'm chuckling and grinning. He got extremely stressed and shut down after my last tww which was BAD but then tonight he piped up with "let's give it a really good go this month!"


----------



## Coconuts

Miaowzen! :yipee: :wohoo: good for DH! He probably wants his wife back and getting you good and preggers is what needs doing! I know mine does after all this BnB time I spending online. I'm not really as productive around the house I once was. :blush: Oh well!


----------



## Miaowzen

Haha, they don't know about the pregnancy forums then :laugh2:


----------



## anniepie

So, who has told their OH about BnB obsessing? For me it's my guilty secret... I often check on my phone and don't shut the page down- there have been a few times when I've had to grab it off him when he's gone to use it to search for something, so that I can shut it down :dohh:


----------



## NellieRae

I keep BnB as my guilty little secret, too. :blush: He would probably want to check me into a mental institution if I did tell him. I think he may _suspect_ something like this forum, but he doesn't ask so I'm convinced he really doesn't want to know! :haha:


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts said:


> Aleja, you're so right, when DH pipes up that he thinks I'm obsessing I just see red and start to seethe. It's so important to stay on top of things since it's not like you can try again next tomorrow, or next week. Hello! One a month, or more like for us, once every 5 weeks! It not worth my time to just throw the charts up in the air and say bugger it when some good timing was all that was needed. It's not obsessing about having a baby, which is his interpretation. I can't wait to have our babies but right now, my main concern is getting the bonkfest right around O and then looking after myself in the 2WW. My obsession is getting the timing right!
> DH still doesn't know about the microscope! :haha:

LOL, he'll probably find out eventually! My nerdy DH might actually be intrigued by the microscope......or I might find him trying to put his boys on the slide! :haha: Anyway, DH said at one point during the bonk fest week this month that "this once a month thing is driving me crazy!" Well, good, welcome to the club! :laugh2: So when you have your BFP, you can demand his appreciation for your "obsession" to use every chance you have to conceive. 

*Miaowzen *- That's wonderful that your DH is starting to recover enough to try again! :yipee:


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for PreSeed, Miaow! 

My husband knows I'm a member here, but he doesn't care what I do. He'll make a comment here and there and that's it. He does think I'm obsessed with just about anything baby-related, though. 

We finally assembled our new Canon EOS today so I am insanely excited about it.

And I got my first 'threatening' private message here on the forum today, too. I must say I don't recognize the name of the person who sent me it, but she sure does think I shouldn't comment on her threads and that I need to learn a lot about conception. :drama: She also thinks I am 18, so I am a little bit offended there. She managed to add a year to my perfect age, damnit.

I can't help it, though, because this forum amazes me sometimes. So when I have time, I actuall like to post outside of this thread, too. Sadly enough, other than you guys in this thread and a couple more subforums, I've not found any wisdom around here. 

I love this thread, though. All the faces, as well as the atmosphere.

Off to play witht he camera now. :)


----------



## anniepie

OMG Jaza, I can't belive you have received some BnB 'hate mail', for want of a better word!! I also like to post on other threads, and I must say, sometimes I'm truley amazed at some of the [email protected] that is put out there...it's really quite worrying. Actually, I posted this evening on a post you had previously posted about FP....

I've yet to receive a mail from someone like you, but while I was in WTT, there was someone whose journal I was following, and I gave her some advice (she basically was very young, and trying to force her OH into having a baby), and I got a very public slating on her journal...at which point I quit following her (although I admit I do occasionally check up on her story...it's more scary than Eastenders!)

In my opinion, if people post on a public forum, they do so because they want advice or comment. They have to be prepared to receive comment they may not agree with, but should take it graciously. Each and every one of us our entitled to our own opinions, and entitled to share it on a public forum as this...

:grr: rant over

Enjoy your new camera Jaza!


----------



## anniepie

Think I've just seen who you got your mail from Jaza!! :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

Yes, that's the one, annie! I just saw your posts in that topic, too. I am laughing my butt of here, really. :)

I told her what you just said here - this is a public forum. People talk about things. Usually, there is plethora of different opinions. The end.


----------



## anniepie

AMEN!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miaowzen

NellieRae said:


> *Miaowzen *- That's wonderful that your DH is starting to recover enough to try again! :yipee:

Yes.... Yesterday he was so excited that he decided to try again nine times. :shock:


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh gosh, I can't believe you got angry mail. I love your posts jaza because you have a very blunt sense of humour, which comes across like deadpan hilarious. I'm always interested to read what you have to say and I think probably the other girl just wasn't mature enough to understand. You don't seem particularly upset anyway, so it's all good


----------



## Jazavac

I'm not upset at all, it actually made me laugh quite a lot. :shallow:

And, uh, NINE times you say?! Whoa, people!


----------



## Miaowzen

I think I know the thread. I posted in there this morning. I didn't say so in there, but I think having one guru and putting him/her on a pedestal is a bad idea... A lot of gurus are really not that smart but good at marketing. I got drawn in by a 'guru' once who said to cut out all foods except raw fruits and vegetables. I tried his advice and it messed with me big time. It might have even been responsible for my placental abruption as I became deficient in omega 3s at the time, although I suspect it was actually caused by me almost driving into someone in my pg stupor and slamming on the brakes in my car. Will never know!


----------



## anniepie

Miaowzen...9 times???? Wow!!!


----------



## Coconuts

9 times........ :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: in one day. I for one couldn't hack that. I love my lovin' but not that much! Wow Miaowzen, that dedication!

*Jaza*, for real you got malicious mail! You don't want to do a little copy and paste for us do you :devil: I think you're funny. You come across as being very intelligent and knowledgeable about the things that concern you and like Miaowzen said, deadpan. Love it. You absolutely don't sound like you're 18! At the very least this poor woman has no sense of humour. :hugs: for our Jaza!


----------



## aleja

i'm really tempted to have a sticky beak at the hate thread you ladies are talking about ..sounds dramatic:dohh:

lucky you miawozen, 9 times i think i wouldn't be able to walk after that.:haha:

i can't even get my Dh to commit to the 'o' week days this month. we have been bickering all weekend about crappy nothing stuff (which is probably related to bigger more stressful stuff such as ttc). He is really getting on my nerves and vice versa. we had a quick bd this morning but i would need him to be up for it over the next 5 days in a row and i doubt it will happen. At this very moment he has decided to sleep in the other room as he was annoyed at the side light and me clicking away at the keyboard. Can you believe it????!!!!! I really can't stand him right now:cry:


----------



## Miaowzen

Awwwww :-( I hate those kinds of weeks. You must be having a hard time :-(


----------



## Miaowzen

Can you get out of the house for a bit and go out with friends? I think these cranky weeks can sometimes build up due to being around each other too much when both people are stressed about different things, and then each person doesn't feel understood. Just going out and doing your own thing can help break the pattern.


----------



## aleja

thanks miawozen yes it did feel like we spent way too much time together this weekend and it has been pretty low-key and boring although i did meet up with a girlfriend yesterday (and met her new baby!). just frustrating as it happens on the week that i we should be enjoying bd time. no surprises there as to why it this week though. the pressure issue rears its ugly head again


----------



## Miaowzen

He must be feeling upset about something :-( it's a pity they don't just talk about it hey


----------



## Coconuts

Aw Aleja, it's really horrible when that happens. You're right, it's no coincidence that it's O week that this is happening. TTC can be really stressful. It's all the waiting and anticipation of O and all the hard work on our part of being able to say exactly when the window is going to be. It always feels like now or never when you're hovering around O and thinking about next month is just unthinkable and so freakin' far away!
I've had to bite my tongue and let a lot of things go in order to keep the peace and harmony in the house around O time. I know DH just won't BD if there's tension between us, TTC or not. To be honest, as much as I don't want to waste a month of TTC I don't want to BD when we're cross with each other. Saying that though, we never ever sleep on an argument and if I'm honest, if I can except some of the responsibility for the current issue, what ever it is, usually something small, that's usually enough for DH to hold his hands up too. O week is swallow your pride week. There's no place for ego during O week. Just keep DH happy and collect his precious :spermy: Yell at him all you want after O. You guys can kiss and make up over the :bfp:!


----------



## Miaowzen

Does your DH do makeup sex? If you can correctly coordinate a big discussion you might be able to make the timing right.


----------



## Coconuts

Oooo Miaowzen I love it. Totally TTC ninja style :ninja: If they knew how manipulative we can be we'd be divorced in 5 seconds! don't mess with a TTC woman, they stop at nothing!


----------



## Jazavac

aleja, hang in there. I am absolutely full of understanding for your situation. Wego through it quite often it seems. 

No more hate mail for me. :( :( :(


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: at sad face for no hate mail! hahahahahahahahahahahahaahah jaza, you're great!


----------



## NellieRae

Wow, hate mail on a forum like this - what a waste of time! Oh, perspective, where art thou? Glad it was entertaining, though :laugh2: If you miss it, I'm sure you could entice more! :haha:

*aleja*, fx that you guys come back together for some explosive, loving :sex: right before O and manage to catch that egg. I'm with Coconuts, though - as much as I want to start our family NOW, I wouldn't want to always know the baby was conceived in anger. Stupid O week pressure. :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

aleja said:


> 1baby- i know the other ladies have given you great words of encouragement but i'd just like to add that sometimes having a big old cry about this stuff is the best thing to do. i am finding that i have a mini-breakdown often these days and i think it is a combination of stress and hormones. because our bodies are psychologically preparing to conceive a :baby: i think our physiology is also reacting making us more emotional. i don't know the science behind it but it sure feels that way

Thanks *Aleja*! I'm feeling much better and much more positive about things now. I definately think I needed to have a good cry and let it all out! Too much stress and I was trying to plow through. 
I totally know how you feel right now though. My DH is a HUGE college football fan and usually Saturdays are off limits for TTC since he is occupied with football and beer! It drives me crazy!! Last cycle my only day of EWCM was on Saturday! :grr:
TTC is so stressfull and even when we ladies don't share every TTC detail, our guys know us well enough to know when there is something bothering us. They can feel the tension too. I think *Miaowzen* has an excellent suggestion with the make-up sex :winkwink:

Guess what ladies!! I finally got my smiley OPK today!! Yay!! :happydance:. Not sure if I still have a good chance this month since DH left early this morning for New Orleans and I'm supposed to O in the next 24-48 hours, but we :sex: every night including last night after midnight, so Fxed!! I'm ok with whatever happens though. I think everything happens for a reason and if this month isn't the one we'll try again next cycle. When DH kissed me goodbye this morning he said he can't wait to come back home and make a baby. Such a sweetheart! He knows just what to say :hugs2:

I have no internet at home atthe moment so I am logged in at work Eeek!! Boss would kill me but luckily she is not in today!
I am totally a BnB :ninja: at work and with my hubby. The less he knows the better for our relationship sanity :winkwink:


----------



## Coconuts

1babydreamer said:

> I think everything happens for a reason and if this month isn't the one we'll try again next cycle.

That is the best a most healthy attitude that we can have towards it all. It's easy to say and harder to do, especially when things go tits up around O, but you hit the nail on the head there 1baby. Glad you're feeling better after your meltdown. Just need to let off some steam every now and again so you don't blow your top! :hugs:

AFM :coffee: this part of the cycle is such a snooze fest. Hoping to O in a week but it's more likely to be two weeks....
Late Ov sucks. Come on AC, wave your magic wand!
Saliva microscope it looking like it's going to be great this cycle!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Ooooooh!! I hate the waiting to ovulate game! I think it's worse than the TWW! 
Now that I said that watch me go crazy this TWW :haha:

I am making a vow NOT TO SYMPTOM SPOT this tww!!! If I just tell myself I'm out maybe I can skip past the crazy :tease:


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen - Amen to 9 times in one day sister!
Mine does that sometimes. I eventually have to fake diarea to get out of it. He just thinks more lube will work. Eventually I am doing my nails while he bangs away.

BTW - Vag temping is really working out


----------



## 1babydreamer

Fxed for you Coconuts and a speedy O!! :)


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, I get on with it much better myself! Glad it's working out for you! I think the AC is playing it's part as well since the first month hoohaa temping was better but not as good as last month. Basically, cycle by cycle it's all coming together. *rubs hands together* :smug:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh, Dhime, did you get a microscope in the end? Mine has arrived and I've looked at it for two mornings. Both non-fertile as you'd expect but definitely can see 'things' and I'm very hopeful for eventual ferning! Exciting new things! If you get one, I've found the best way to clean the slide afterwards without leaving fibres all over it is to use a wet cotton but to get the spit off and then the other dry end to dry it. Voilà!


----------



## DHime

wow jaz - I liked the famous post!


----------



## Miaowzen

Thanks DHime! I don't end up doing my nails but I'm usually just daydreaming about whatever by the end of it all. It sounds terrible, but I'm really not into nine times at all, I just agree because it makes him happy and I figure it keeps his little guys in full production. I'm glad he is willing to try slowing down for the important days. The other trouble with nine times is it doesn't really leave any time for me so we get into a bit of an attitude where it's all about him and I don't matter. Well I decided that now that I am ttc I want to orgasm at the end to suck those little spermies in, and this is a totally new approach for us. Those nine times were just on a 'practice' day so it's all good :) and then yesterday he wanted to go for multiples again but I did "OUCH IT HURTS!" so I got to recover for a day. Phew!


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, how's the TWW going?


----------



## Jazavac

It's... going. :rofl:

I realized today was my 8DPO and now I am absolutely getting into the :test: :test: :test: mode. Baaaad. I am trying not to symptom spot and I have to say I am not seeing ghosts, white mice, witches, dead people or anything else people tend to see. Everything's pretty boring and kind of peaceful. The only weird thing so far have been those butterfly-like movements in my pelvic area. That was on 5DPO. I had a temp spike the next day, but I am doing my best to just avoid trying to make sense out of it. The chart is clearly triphasic, but but but but. Ugh.

We'll see. I'll keep trying to avoid my stick-stash. So far, so good.


----------



## Coconuts

FXD jaza, so far so good:thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

chart is looking good Jaza and not long to wait...you can do it!!!


----------



## Miaowzen

2/3 the way to my O. Feeling impatient. :hissy:


----------



## Coconuts

Miaowzen, check out my Cycle Phase Breakdown in my sig, there's a linky to the post in my journal. It REALLY helps get through the never endingness of pre O for ladies with longer cycles.


----------



## Miaowzen

Okie ta, I am in ferning phase. I must have subconciously known that and that is why I am trying to test everything for ferning. Eyelashes and tomato juice don't fern btw. Somebody give me an ovulating woman's saliva so that the ferning is more interesting!!


----------



## Miaowzen

Coconuts, I need more phases, sorry... Still bored!

Some of those phases should include getting my essays done, but unless I am doing something related to TTC at every waking moment I don't feel like I'm making progress on my goal. I'm a bit of an intense one-goal kinda person :-(


----------



## DHime

Well, Fertility Friend finally gave me crosshairs! 
Not sure how it did that but whatever....
cool that the tww is almost half over. I was expecting an anovulatory cycle wost case scenerio so this is great.

I got to work this am and could only think, I wanna go back home.


----------



## Coconuts

*Dhime* :yipee: for 6DPO, just like that!

*Miaowzen*, do your own breakdown with as many phases as you want. I know what you mean about reading everything, at the end of it all it's just what you said. well placed :sex: You'll start ferning soon...


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, for crosshairs, DHime! A bit of a weird chart, there, but it was kind of expected, no?

I am... impatiently twiddling my thumbs. Hate it so much when FF starts telling me about percentages of pregnancies reported by certain DPO. :rolleyes: :test: Argh.


----------



## Coconuts

Don't do it, 9 DPO is for wimps!


----------



## NellieRae

Um, I second that. Apparently 63.6% of FF bfps are reported before 12 dpo. Its even more frustrating, because I'm probably only 10 or 11 dpo. :wacko: 

Your chart looks great - if you can hang in there for 2 more days, you should see a temp drop on 11 dpo, based on your chart history. FX that you don't though! :winkwink:

*Dhime*, can't really make sense out of the CH's, either - although your chart looks strangely triphasic. :shrug: Either way, it looks like progress of some kind. :)


----------



## DHime

Triphasic? (I had heard this term but until now didn't bother to look it up)
Interesting. Now I am looking at it and I see it.
I won't get my hopes up though. But I will hope for the best regardless. 

It's nice to get put into 6dpo just like that. Wow halfway done!

Yay! My boss will be in late! He has ADHD so he stresses everyone out when he is here. I am the only assistant he has had for longer than 2 months and I have been here 2.5 years. I still make $12 an hour... I need a better job. Can't wait till the DH finishes school and starts working full time. Then I can go to school too.


----------



## Coconuts

Your chart sure does have a triphasic pattern but in this case it just doesn't fit. You'd have to have Ovd on CD9 which is where the first shift happens. The second shift is supposed to happen around implantation, 7DPO let's say. With the cross hairs where they are, it's just biphasic. Don't want to dampen your spirits but charts do all kinds of crazy things and it turns out to be nothing. When the tri phasic thing happens when it's supposed to though it gets pretty exciting!


----------



## anniepie

Miaowzen- completely know how you feel with the pre-O wait... Think I just got mine yesterday (TBC), cd21, but feel out really as OH was away until yesterday night... So I don't think I've got a wait at all...so already waiting until next O...lets hope it's not another cd28-er for O...that'd be almost 30 days for me to wait now :(


----------



## NellieRae

I don't remember when you did your BDing this cycle, but, if you did O on cd21, you still have a shot if you got busy as soon as he got home. :hugs: You can't say for certain what time of day O happens, or how long that particular eggy will last. Your chances may not _seem_ as good as usual, but they can't be zero. Hang in there. Our feelings about probabilities and good coverage don't mean anything at all to our bodies and they can do strange things!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh my gosh Nellie, just looked at your chart! What a corker, loving that high line of temps!!!!!!!!!! When are you testing?????


----------



## NellieRae

I'm not sure - since my O date is debatable at either 12, 13, or 14 - my period is due on Friday, Sat _or_ Sunday. I'm going to have to count backwards 16 days this cycle, I think. 

But anyway, we're having friends (plus their 3yr old & 8 mo old girls!) in our tiny house Fri - Sunday! I might test Thurs before they show up, so I feel ok about enjoying drinks at our bbq...... But won't have time to think about while they're here. :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

:thumbup: I hope you *do* have to worry about enjoying drinks with your guests!!!!! :dust:


----------



## DHime

OMG - They were so right about the angryness that is going around in the forums


----------



## Coconuts

wherewherewherewherewherewherewhere...????????????


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> wherewherewherewherewherewherewhere...????????????

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/762201-yes.html
Miaowzen, jaz, and I were commenting.
After she mentioned the hate mail I got curious. Some serious judgmentalness going on. So sad. I feel just aweful for the people they are discussing.
Anyway. It's fun to be nosey:haha:


----------



## bunda

*Miaowzen:*
I was thinking about your problem in buying things over the internet because you have no home address to send them to. Then I remembered: Just use post restante!
Post restante (pronounced "Possed ResTONT" means 'hold the post' and basically allows you to have something sent to you but you collect from the post office. Any post office will do it, but the larger ones have dedicated counters for post restante It's a very popular way to get mail if you're a grey nomad (those retired people who sell their homes and tour the country in a caravan/motorhome). Like I say, in cities, post offices often have a dedicated counter for it. Just go in and ask for post restante. They always know.

When OH and I were cycling we had all manner of bicycle goods, outdoor wear, books sent post restante. It works in every country in the world. Only once did it go wrong: USA. The lady at the post office had no clue what post restante meant and had sent our parcel back. Apparently everyone in the whole world uses post restante as the term for this except america, where it's called General Delivery.

Bascially you address anything to be sent to you as:

LAST NAME, first name (e.g. SMITH, John - this is only important in countries where they might not know about sorting by surname)
POST RESTANTE (or General Delivery in awkward states of America)
Town
postal/zip code.


You have to have photo ID to collect it and the post office will hold it for up to 30 days. We used it in Argentina, Peru, America, Australia, New Zealand. Anywhere in the world, really. Only once was it a problem (Hoopeston, IL. I'm happy to name and shame)


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> Don't do it, 9 DPO is for wimps!

I knoooooooooow, but I so want to.

:test: :test: :test: :test: 

Argh.

Ok, reading the rest of the new topic. Resident spammer in action. :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, the topic you linked to... I posted in last night. I guess I should go read the rest of it. I just can't help it sometimes. It gets the better of me. I neeeeeeeeed to get snarky about some things. Uhoh.

Back in the day when our little house in the little village by Dubrovnik, Croatia (where my grandpa was from) was in the middle of nowhere, most of our mail came there the poste restante way. The postman just wouldn't walk/drive up the hill to give me my postcard. (When I was a kid, we used to spend our summers there.)


----------



## Miaowzen

That's a neat idea about the post! Thanks! :thumbup:

OK, I was thinking about this being bored thing, and I decided that the problem is not my 21 day FP (although that is a bit boring) but the fact that I am living in someone else's home with nothing except suitcases full of socks, undies, baby making equipment and my computer. So of course I want to either sit on the computer all day long or Make Baby Now. Wouldn't it be great if every day was a chance to get pregnant!

So really, what I need is a new hobby that doesn't involve taking up any space in the already bilging suitcases that distracts me from baby making so that I don't fill up every waking moment trying to solve everyone elses charting/tww/general preconception problems. I think I wrote about 200 posts yesterday and at that rate I'll go postal!

I read somewhere once that very analytical people have more trouble getting pregnant than everyone else, because their bodies take the constant problem solving as evidence of danger. If that is true then I'm infertile. Before I found this forum I was entertaining myself by analyzing my cycles with a statistical package. :dohh:

Still, this is exciting that we have some interesting looking TWW charts to analyze! I am rooting for all those temps to stay high Jaza, Nellie and DHime


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh, I just looked at the rest of that topic DHime and it just got worse, especially at the end. So sad that someone can get jealousy and love so mixed up like that :-(


----------



## SpringH

I am so confused with my chart. Could I be Oing now??? I am finally getting my EWCM and all of my OPK's have been negative. I was getting so frustrated this month and how funny that I all I had to do was calm down and it all seems to have changed.


----------



## Miaowzen

It certainly looks like a consistent rise rather than just a spike, so that is quite promising!


----------



## Jazavac

There was just no reason to wait.

9 DPO, BFN for the Jazavac team. The only good side to this is the fact that I used some random late-in-the-day urine. Ha. Yeah, right.


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza! The pressure all got too much and the stick was just sitting there begging to be peed on :-(

There will be other sticks, other pee, other results


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh my gosh *Nellie*!! I just looked at your chart! :happydance: Have you tested yet!?
Fxed for you hun!! :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

*DHime*, what a horrible thread, bah, come back into the warm here. *shudders*

*Jaza*, boo, test again in a few day. 9DPO is nothing!

xxx


----------



## anniepie

NellieRae said:


> I don't remember when you did your BDing this cycle, but, if you did O on cd21, you still have a shot if you got busy as soon as he got home. :hugs: You can't say for certain what time of day O happens, or how long that particular eggy will last. Your chances may not _seem_ as good as usual, but they can't be zero. Hang in there. Our feelings about probabilities and good coverage don't mean anything at all to our bodies and they can do strange things!

I know that's true but OH wasn't having any of it Sunday night (got back v late and he'd been up since the equivalent of 2am. Tried to jump him yesterday, but again...wouldn't 'play ball'...far too jet lagged and spaced! There's a slim slim chance I have a possibility as we BD the morning he left...last Tuesday...but its slim...


----------



## anniepie

OMG that thread was nasty...sorry ladies, but I reported it :blush: too much bad feeling on a forum that should be full of love and too much talk about abortion...

some really good looking charts here ladies... :dust: we need some :bfp:

Jaza. 9dpo is early especially when not using fmu. I know you don't need to be told though :hug:


----------



## Lisa40

I really cringe at what some people post....honestly if that woman thinks her sister is that bad then get her some help! I get jealous sometimes especially when my sister complains about her little boy, but then I remember she's doing it on her own, it's hard for her & so as much as it pains me I help her out as much as I can. I have my OH to support me, to help me & she has nobody!

Anyway, back to the nice girlies here :thumbup:

Jaz... :hugs: good luck for tomorrow, are you going to pee on a stick once a day now?

I've just ordered some more ovulation sticks lol had to buy double this time as I've convinced my friend in RL to give them a go (more peoples pee to analyse ...Mwaahahahahahaha :rofl: ). 

She's suffering with endometriosis and has had a couple of operations already with really irregular cycles. Her OH has a DD from a previousis relationship who he dotes on but her & my friend don't really get on. I think she does have a bit of jealousy towards her especially due to all her problems & her OH isn't that supportive to be honest, but I told her about my problems too in the hope that she would open up a bit more.

Must be hard though when your OH has a child & you suffer from sub / infertility :sad2:

x


----------



## Coconuts

poor friend, *Lisa*, sounds like you're being a savior for your buddy. I bet she's so relieved to have someone to talk to about it all with. what a good friend you are. POAS parties for the two of you x


----------



## aleja

hi girls, i couldn't help but have a sticky beak at that nasty thread...woahh it was rough..there is a lot of haters out there. im glad you dobbed them in annie.

thanks for the supportive words ladies, dh and i didn't really have explosive make up sex :haha:but we did BD again. it was kinda quick but hey i am not complaining right now as i need him to last the distance this month:winkwink:

SpringH i am feeling like you this month.. a bit confused about my cycle..lots of CM but all -OPK. last 2 cycles i got the positive on CD15 ..this month nothing yet. i am really not liking the sticks much anymore. maybe it is the brand i bought. Jaz what were the names of your ones? i remember you get the dark lines. that has never happened with me. 
jaza- hang in there it is way too early to rule yourself out. hide those POAS and wait a few days


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja, the OPK hate comes when you reach your maximum limit for -OPK. I felt the same when they just kept coming up blank.
"Do these work, are the defective, did I miss it, will I O, I HATE OPKs!!!!!!"
Still with it, you'll love them again when it comes up dark. Are you testing twice a day. Do you know your golden hour? Mine's 5PM.


----------



## aleja

hi coco - that's exactly how i feel about them!! they are so annoying!! i think i will test twice a day but i am a bit worried about testing at work i will have to hide them from my nosey colleagues. i test at 5pm too but i was surprised today and yesterday to get negatives as i am feeling the CM. i will have to ask for another 'service' tonight:haha:


----------



## Coconuts

Service :rofl:
Before you know it, BOOM. +OPK.


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen said:


> Oh, I just looked at the rest of that topic DHime and it just got worse, especially at the end. So sad that someone can get jealousy and love so mixed up like that :-(

I know right
poor things. I feel bad for them:cry:


----------



## DHime

Nellie & Jaz - FX for you both.

On a funny note, that thread has been shut down! YAY I simply don't understand why some people have so much hatred in thier hearts. Anyway, the bad people are gone now. lol

Coco - How's the ferning?

I am begining to look at my chart and wonder... could it be? I still don't know what normal is for me yet so I duno. Even then I won't test until I am at least a week late. I have given myself a rule not to but it is so hard not to pee on something when a stick is staring at you. Daring you. Crap - I need to go back to the dollar store and stock up.


----------



## NellieRae

1babydreamer said:


> Oh my gosh *Nellie*!! I just looked at your chart! :happydance: Have you tested yet!?
> Fxed for you hun!! :flower:

Nope, but I will test Friday morning if AF hasn't arrived, before our company shows up so I feel better about having a drink. Normally I don't during the tww, but so many people's doctors & midwives say "its ok to drink until you see pink," apparently. Sounds good to me this month!

*Dhime* - I fully encourage the stocking up, to tip things in your favor for a bfp :laugh2: 

*Lisa*, it must also be nice to have a RL friend to share your ttc troubles with. You are a very calm, 8 dpo, btw. Are you testing this weekend, too?


----------



## NellieRae

anniepie said:


> I know that's true but OH wasn't having any of it Sunday night (got back v late and he'd been up since the equivalent of 2am. Tried to jump him yesterday, but again...wouldn't 'play ball'...far too jet lagged and spaced! There's a slim slim chance I have a possibility as we BD the morning he left...last Tuesday...but its slim...

I must agree, then - it is a slim chance. :cry: All depends on your CM, I suppose. There is still a possibility that some robust :spermy: survived, and that might be enough to drive you just as crazy as any other cycle! :wacko: Hopefully you two can make up for it next cycle.


----------



## Jazavac

My temps are still up, which is okay for 10DPO, given my previous charting experiences. No AF symptoms anywhere. Actually, there are pretty much no symptoms whatsoever. That's the only different thing I notice about this time.

Well, except for one. A neat TMI thing. Constipation. Where'd that one come from? That's something new to me.


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> 1babydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh *Nellie*!! I just looked at your chart! :happydance: Have you tested yet!?
> Fxed for you hun!! :flower:
> 
> Nope, but I will test Friday morning if AF hasn't arrived, before our company shows up so I feel better about having a drink. Normally I don't during the tww, but so many people's doctors & midwives say "its ok to drink until you see pink," apparently. Sounds good to me this month!
> 
> *Dhime* - I fully encourage the stocking up, to tip things in your favor for a bfp :laugh2:
> 
> *Lisa*, it must also be nice to have a RL friend to share your ttc troubles with. You are a very calm, 8 dpo, btw. Are you testing this weekend, too?Click to expand...

OMG - I can't wait for you test. Your chart looks awesome. Even a possible implantation dip! FX


----------



## DHime

WOW
A total stranger at work just came up to me and said "hey! didn't you just have a baby?"
I don't know what to feel about that. Part of me is sad and the other part indignant. 
Do I look like I just gave birth? Am I getting fat now on top everything else? Wahhhh


----------



## NellieRae

Jazavac said:


> My temps are still up, which is okay for 10DPO, given my previous charting experiences. No AF symptoms anywhere. Actually, there are pretty much no symptoms whatsoever. That's the only different thing I notice about this time.
> 
> Well, except for one. A neat TMI thing. Constipation. Where'd that one come from? That's something new to me.

Yay :yipee: for no AF symptoms and constipation, Jaza! :happydance:


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> WOW
> A total stranger at work just came up to me and said "hey! didn't you just have a baby?"
> I don't know what to feel about that. Part of me is sad and the other part indignant.
> Do I look like I just gave birth? Am I getting fat now on top everything else? Wahhhh

Really now, who says that to a person?! Especially if you never even saw said person with a bump? 

btw, I think I really O'd on day 13 or 14, so what looks like a juicy implant dip might just be a fallback rise. :shrug: Only evil time will tell...


----------



## SpringH

aleja said:


> hi girls, i couldn't help but have a sticky beak at that nasty thread...woahh it was rough..there is a lot of haters out there. im glad you dobbed them in annie.
> 
> thanks for the supportive words ladies, dh and i didn't really have explosive make up sex :haha:but we did BD again. it was kinda quick but hey i am not complaining right now as i need him to last the distance this month:winkwink:
> 
> SpringH i am feeling like you this month.. a bit confused about my cycle..lots of CM but all -OPK. last 2 cycles i got the positive on CD15 ..this month nothing yet. i am really not liking the sticks much anymore. maybe it is the brand i bought. Jaz what were the names of your ones? i remember you get the dark lines. that has never happened with me.
> jaza- hang in there it is way too early to rule yourself out. hide those POAS and wait a few days

It's so annoying. I have never been so confused about my own body and I am wondering if stress about O is messing it up? 

Coco you mentioned your best time to test being 5:00. How did you determine that and when ate the two times a day you test? Do you recommend not drinking anything for 3 hours before you test? And really are you sure we didn't all get the same batch of bad OPK's??? Lol


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> WOW
> A total stranger at work just came up to me and said "hey! didn't you just have a baby?"
> I don't know what to feel about that. Part of me is sad and the other part indignant.
> Do I look like I just gave birth? Am I getting fat now on top everything else? Wahhhh
> 
> Really now, who says that to a person?! Especially if you never even saw said person with a bump?
> 
> btw, I think I really O'd on day 13 or 14, so what looks like a juicy implant dip might just be a fallback rise. :shrug: Only evil time will tell...Click to expand...

I know right?! All I could do was say no and quickly walk away. I felt bad because she looked kind of ashamed that she had asked. It's strange that people keep asking me if I am pg and I say no. One of my agents came up and said she had heard the good news. I still don't know where this little rumor started but it's kinda funny. If only they knew. Maybe they do.

Yes, evil time. I know it's a silly time to ask but, what is a fallback rise?


----------



## SpringH

DHime said:


> WOW
> A total stranger at work just came up to me and said "hey! didn't you just have a baby?"
> I don't know what to feel about that. Part of me is sad and the other part indignant.
> Do I look like I just gave birth? Am I getting fat now on top everything else? Wahhhh

Could someone else look like you at work?? That's so bizarre!!!


----------



## NellieRae

A fallback rise is just a common chart pattern where your temp falls back below the coverline shortly after (though usually the day after) the initial rise, and then goes back up again :flower:

The rumor mill sure can be a powerful, twisted thing. 

*Spring,* I think the best time to test with an OPK is probably different for everyone - just avoid using fmu. I would try just picking a couple of times during the day (like 10 am & pm) to test. Sometimes you will miss the strongest part of your surge, but you should at least be able to catch a darker line or two that way to let you know what's up in there. I don't normally get lines darker than the control, but they are still much darker when positive than normal. I drink tons of water, though and don't hold any pee! I hope you don't have a bad batch of OPK's.


----------



## DHime

Thanks nellie! I was a bit lost on that one.
Spring - I don't think anyone looks like me here. I am one of only 10 caucasion females that work here so I am kinda hard to miss.

Yes the rumor mill in horrid. no one here knew we were even trying.
Now I wonder if my boss has heard anything...


----------



## bunda

Normal luteal phase for me is 12 days. On day 12 I saw a temp drop from 97.9 to 97.7. That means AF is due. Right? 

Following morning my temp goes back up again.

WTF? Is my luteal phase still sorting itself out after being on birth control or could I be up the duff just as I discover I'm two weeks short of being eligible for maternity pay? 

Having said that, I've had no symptoms whatsoever. Everything is just ticketyboo. No nausea, no pains, no odd CM patterns, no twinges. Nada. The only thing that's weird is not being hungry at lunch times, but I have a job now. I'm too busy to be boredom-hungry.

Now, how do I keep myself from peeing on a stick? :help:


----------



## NellieRae

Your cycles could very well still be sorting out after bc - but no symptoms of AF the day after she's due? Hmmmmmm. I think the only thing for it is to either go ahead and pee on that stick - or give them all to dh to hide! Of course, the thing is - you'd want to use fmu, so you'd have to wait & see what happens to your temp tomorrow anyway.........

Can I make a confession here? Since I use ic's, I actually pee in a cup per the instructions. Sometimes, when I'm having a hard time resisting, I'll save fmu in that cup and see how the morning goes. If I still can't resist, at least I still have it. :blush: :blush: It should gross me out, I know - but I somehow don't seem to think about the pee cup at all! :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

*Spring*, Nellie's right, you have to find your best time for you which I think is what you want to do? I found mine by trial and error, a little luck and a lot of POAS. This is my third month of OPKs. The first month I did then twice a day but various and randomly from around 2PM (midday, 3, 4, 5...) and then later at night around 9PM.
That month my OPK that was positive was darker than the others but no way near as dark as the control line. No way! It was a dissapointing start. Last month I had started taking AC and I think that gave things a boost. My +OPK was almost as dark as the control and clearly a line! I went mad testing last month. I peed on over 40 ICs :dohh: and it pretty much every time I peed. It turned out that the darkest one was at 5PM. The one on my first cycle was half 4. From this 4-5PM is my golden hour.
I try to hold my pee for a couple of hours and that seems to be enough. I try not to drink anything during these two hours but if I'm thirst, I'll have a small glass of water. If I busting for pee before the allotted time, I just test a bit earlier.
During my POAS mania last month I also used FMU and contrary to what people say I always got much more of a positive (concentrated pee probably) that the rest of the day. Still negs but always got my hopes up that that was the day. Conversly. The day of the +OPK I had done one at midday and it was dark and I said that was it. The one I did at 5PM was darker to the afternoon for me is when it happens.

Waffle waffle blah blah, I hope you got some answers out of all of that..... :wacko:


----------



## Coconuts

*Bunda*! Looks good lady. The AF dip is usually more towards the cover line that that one. Test woman, what you waiting for!!!!!!!!!

*DHime*, what a wang of a woman. Who asks that kind of thing. She must just be kind of woman who says the first thing that pops into her head without engaging brain. I can imagine that must have been a bit of a side swipe! :hugs:


----------



## SpringH

NellieRae said:


> Your cycles could very well still be sorting out after bc - but no symptoms of AF the day after she's due? Hmmmmmm. I think the only thing for it is to either go ahead and pee on that stick - or give them all to dh to hide! Of course, the thing is - you'd want to use fmu, so you'd have to wait & see what happens to your temp tomorrow anyway.........
> 
> Can I make a confession here? Since I use ic's, I actually pee in a cup per the instructions. Sometimes, when I'm having a hard time resisting, I'll save fmu in that cup and see how the morning goes. If I still can't resist, at least I still have it. :blush: :blush: It should gross me out, I know - but I somehow don't seem to think about the pee cup at all! :haha:

 I confess I have thought about doing that as well!! I haven't because I don't want to explain the "crazy" to dh


----------



## Coconuts

OH MY GOD DID EVEYONE ELSE'S BNB LAYOUT JUST COMPLETELY CHANGE
Was old style while I was updating my journal. Send message and here we are. Swanky new site! Pooof.
I likey! :D


----------



## sunnysun

hi all!!

Coco- how long have you been taking AC? I have decided to start taking with the hope that it may help regulate my hormones, but I have read mix stories some of them says that it makes you cycles longer??? mine are so long already!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Arghhhh!!! I just lost my whole relpy message!! Just got my internet back on today so not sure if itis on my end or B&B's new layout!
Anyway...



> Spring, I think the best time to test with an OPK is probably different for everyone - just avoid using fmu. I would try just picking a couple of times during the day (like 10 am & pm) to test. Sometimes you will miss the strongest part of your surge, but you should at least be able to catch a darker line or two that way to let you know what's up in there. I don't normally get lines darker than the control, but they are still much darker when positive than normal. I drink tons of water, though and don't hold any pee! I hope you don't have a bad batch of OPK's.

I've heard that too but I'm not sure why people say that. The only time I've ever gotten a positive OPK is from using fmu. I've only used them this cycle and last and it may be coincidence that both times I got my positive it was from fmu but I'm not sure. I've tried testing at different times of day and holding my urine and not drinking much water but all negative. I was using the CB digital OPK's this time and as they're so expensive and only come with 7, I didn't want to run out. I tested twice a day on two of the days and got negatives and then finally got my smiley Sunday morning about 6:30am from my fmu. Maybe my body is the odd one out, lol!

*Nellie* and *Bunda*, my fingers are crossed for you both this month! Your charts look great and I just can't wait for you to :test: :)

*DHime*, what a ninny your co-worker is!! She probably feels really bad for saying it now but some people just don't think! :hugs:

*Jaza,* you're not out yet so try and hold out a few more days before POAS again!! You can do it! :flower:

*Spring*, I'm a bit confused at my chart as well but since this is only my second cycle temping I'm not sure if there is a pattern to the madness yet! Hopefully our charts will make sense eventually :)


----------



## Coconuts

*Sunnysun* my island princess. This is my second cycle with it. This is week 7.
Unfortunately my cycle was longer on the first month using it by 6 days. eugh!
However;
I felt like there was more going on down there. Got O pains (twinges) for the first time ever.
My chart was mega stable and far less rocky (coupled with hoohaa temping)
I got my very first blob of EWCM for the first time in history!
My LP lengthened by a day (this was the whole reason for AC in the first place :yipee:)
My period started quickly with far less spotting. It was then cleaner and more liquid than other months. Less brown goop and more crimson. Quite beautiful really. Only one day of spotting at the end of it all. Quick clean and a good period if one can be 'good'.
This month I've started with the saliva microscope and CD9 we have what looks like some partial ferning - this could be the start of an early O this cycle but it remains to be seen. 
O did get pushed back last month but a lot of good came from the AC and I want to keep going, let it get going and take effect. It can take up to 3 months they say to have the desired effect but many women notice things straight away. I did, not all desired (long O) but many good. Longer LP! :yipee:
I take 3 capsules in the morning with breakfast and my pregnacare conception tablet. Each capsule is 400gm. The bottle says to take 4 a day but I wanted to take three. I read the recommended dose for LPD is between 500-1000mg. 3 = 1200mg. I'm happy with that. It's a gentle herb so I thought less than that and I'd risk not doing anything.
Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

Oof, that's why the site got horribly slow a while ago. I'm not sure I like this. But I often don't like chances, overall.

bunda, test! Your cycle could still be sorting out. Mine apparently still is, even though I gave up the pill end of June. If you'd like to look at slight weirdness on charts, glance at the end of my first and then the beginning of my second cycle. The temps went up the moment my AF came. But still, :test: :test: :test:

I don't know how I feel about my 9 DPO BFN. A bit indifferent, yet not quite. Still no AF symptoms, but instead there's a weird feeling in my uterus area. I mean, the middle of my pelvis.


----------



## sunnysun

Good luck on this cycle Jaza!

Bella Coco- Thank you for the info, well useful !!
I didn't know the dosage is between 500-1000mg! I have just been taking one of 100mg..mmm i don't think it's going to do much then, i'll def have to increase the dosage here.
I bought mine in Amazon, where did you get the 400mg from? I would have to swallow quite a lot of tablets as mine are only 100mg.
Great info re your cycle, that's where I would like to aim for a clean, nice balanced one ;)


----------



## Miaowzen

Woah, new site is a bit disconcerting.

Girlies can someone have a look at my chart and tell me if they think I actually ovulated or if I just have a virus or something? I don't feel sick, but FF put crosshairs at CD12 and I'm a CD21 kinda girl. My cm did suddenly change to be a bit more thick and pasty like post-O but I never got ewcm or my telltale temp dip below 35.8. I think that maybe I got a bug and confused FF.

I never used my preseed or anything! Also I had a technical glitch with the microscope so I am not sure if I can trust any of the previous days, although I think I should have seen something surely? :shrug: anyway, I have gas and a bit of a tummy ache, so I'm going with a bug causing a temp rise.


----------



## Coconuts

*Sunny*, here's the link to the exact ones that I have. Holland and Barratt. and they're so cheap!


----------



## Coconuts

Miaowzen, certainly looks like it's O!!!!!!!! I guess tomorrow's temp will tell you more.... might explain the nothing on the s/scope :coffee:


----------



## Jazavac

Miaow, I don't think your O happened that day, but I guess you'll see for sure as your cycle moves on. FF can easily change the crosshair position.


----------



## Jazavac

Looks like the godawful company I work for won't approve an unpaid day AGAIN, so once more I will not get a vacation that we had planned.

Yay.

I love working here. Really.


----------



## Miaowzen

Okie, I am looking at everyone's charts and I must say I am super envious of all these great looking charts!

Jazz, yes I think you should be ambivalent about the 9dpo -ve because the environmental conditions were not right for an early test

Nellie, those temps are still right up there!

Bunda, I hope you don't miss out on maternity pay, but your temps look great too!!

I think all three of you are in for a good chance at BFP :happydance:


----------



## Miaowzen

I have been taking a lot of herbs, maybe I forced an O somehow and I didn't have time for ewcm. So confused.


----------



## Miaowzen

Jazavac said:


> Looks like the godawful company I work for won't approve an unpaid day AGAIN, so once more I will not get a vacation that we had planned.
> 
> Yay.
> 
> I love working here. Really.

That totally sucks :-(


----------



## Lisa40

NellieRae said:


> 1babydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh *Nellie*!! I just looked at your chart! :happydance: Have you tested yet!?
> Fxed for you hun!! :flower:
> 
> Nope, but I will test Friday morning if AF hasn't arrived, before our company shows up so I feel better about having a drink. Normally I don't during the tww, but so many people's doctors & midwives say "its ok to drink until you see pink," apparently. Sounds good to me this month!
> 
> *Dhime* - I fully encourage the stocking up, to tip things in your favor for a bfp :laugh2:
> 
> *Lisa*, it must also be nice to have a RL friend to share your ttc troubles with. You are a very calm, 8 dpo, btw. Are you testing this weekend, too?Click to expand...

I'm very calm this tww, I think it's because I'm pretty sure it's not gonna happen without medical intervention now. It's been 2 years & we recently found out that oh swimmers aren't good. That coupled with the fact that we only :sex: once in my fertile period and I have a large cyst blocking 1 ovary, it's highly unlikely this month.

I'm ok with it though, it's kind of nice not to be worried about it for once :thumbup: just going to concentrate on getting all of the tests done and then make a plan with the FS once we have all the info. Until then I'm not going to stress about it each month.

Really hoping some of you get good news this month though

can't believe you & bunda haven't tested yet Nellie!! :shock:

:dust: to you all

xxx


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, the night that I supposedly ovulated I had odd period pain - uterine cramping and lower back ache. Do you think that that counts for anything?

Lisa, I am glad you are having a more relaxed cycle, but I am FX that you will be able to do it without medical intervention. Have you ever heard of the herb maca? it has been scientifically proven in a number of trials to improve sperm count by a lot. It's the best male fertility booster you can buy. It tastes a bit funny but can be disguised by mixing it with other foods. The effective dose is a tablespoon or so a day and it works very quickly.

There have been quite a few western scientific trials with it, have a look in PubMed.


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> *Bunda*! Looks good lady. The AF dip is usually more towards the cover line that that one. Test woman, what you waiting for!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *DHime*, what a wang of a woman. Who asks that kind of thing. She must just be kind of woman who says the first thing that pops into her head without engaging brain. I can imagine that must have been a bit of a side swipe! :hugs:

yeah. she is definitely one who speaks long before she thinks. 

I am so glad the site was acting up. I thought my boss had busted me or something. He keeps asking why I type alot more now. The typing annoys him with him being adhd and all. I was going through withdrawl hitting keys and saying no repeatedly.... good thing the boss is out of the office alot:haha:


----------



## Miaowzen

I just saw the cutest thing! I went running outside because the dogs were barking like mad again and I was not going to accept any more ducklings being eaten. Well this time they were barking at a koala!

It was a mother koala with it's baby hanging tightly to it's back and so mum quickly ran across the driveway and scooted up a tree and sat there looking disdainfully at the dogs. It didn't look real concerned and the baby snuggled up close. I had a real good look at them and was about to take a photo but my camera chose just that moment to die before the koala decided to play it safe and climb a bit higher.


----------



## SpringH

Miaowzen said:


> I just saw the cutest thing! I went running outside because the dogs were barking like mad again and I was not going to accept any more ducklings being eaten. Well this time they were barking at a koala!
> 
> It was a mother koala with it's baby hanging tightly to it's back and so mum quickly ran across the driveway and scooted up a tree and sat there looking disdainfully at the dogs. It didn't look real concerned and the baby snuggled up close. I had a real good look at them and was about to take a photo but my camera chose just that moment to die before the koala decided to play it safe and climb a bit higher.

That is the coolest story I have heard in a REALLY LONG TIME!!


----------



## Miaowzen

It's so rare to get a good squiz at a koala, let alone a baby!

Someone else's piccie:

https://francescastrada.edublogs.org/files/2011/05/Koala_Baby-1lta68w.jpg


----------



## Jazavac

Miaowzen, I really don't know. The temps show a rise... hm. Our bodies are sometimes way too complicated.

I really dislike this new layout, now that I see it in full. Advertisement-looking articles all over the place? The main page with topic titles so shrunk I can't even read them? Ick. 

It's sad when owners become too greedy and turn things into absolutely user-unfriendly messes.

The invitation from a while ago, about a forum of mine where I could create a board for our chatter still stands. I'll do my best to stick around here, too, even though at this time, I find it nearly impossible to pay attention to anything on this forum.


----------



## Miaowzen

I overlaid the chart with April and May 2011 and today's temp was only slightly higher than they were at the same time, so I think it was a data anomaly. I normally get a big temp dip before O.

I'm with you about the ads. They take up so much room and squish the thread titles. Plus all the momatastics stuff everywhere. I guess the forum owners sold the forum.


----------



## DHime

Love the koala story - so cute!
I don't like it when they sell things out from under the customer.
Good night ladies!
Happy BD


----------



## Jazavac

I, too, love the koala story!

At the same time, I still dislike the layout here. 

And am tired and kind of down, so I'll be heading to bed. 

Good night!


----------



## Miaowzen

It's been so slow hasn't it :-( When I log in it keeps crashing with message server not responding.

I've been too tired to do anything. Sleeping all through the day today.


----------



## Coconuts

I actually don't mind the new layout, the added advertising in a pain though. Scrolled over to the second page to read more posts and thought it hadn't loaded properly, there were two long and skinny adverts with an acre of space between them. Had to scroll way down to get to what I wanted to see, your posts! Oh well.

*Miaowzen*, I've had pre-O dips but not always, even if you get them sometimes, it doesn't mean you always will. Last month I had a couple of days of uterine cramps, just like AF and just before I ovulated. We'll see what tomorrow's temps bring. Your in OZ right so are you 11/12 hours ahead of Italy? If that's right I'll be able to see your Thursday temp before I go to bed tonight! Like time travel.
We've got some eucalyptus trees in our park and I always think of koala bears and Australia when we walk through the park. I've never ever seen one in real life and they look so cute and cuddly. Cool as cucumbers too. Laid back lot.


----------



## Lisa40

Such a cute picture Miow, I just want to :hugs: it.

& thanks for the advice about the Maca, that shall be my google homework for the day :rofl:

Jaz - hope you feel better soon, is it something in particular making you feel down? :hugs:

any testers today?? xx


----------



## bunda

OH and I had quite a long talk about "what if". Pregnant this cycle wouldn't be ideal but we'd be fine with it. It's only money.
So this morning, my temps dipped. I hadn't realised but OH was really hoping my temps would rise. When I told him they had dropped he said: "oh. I feel really disappointed now".
I'm sure AF will show up today. I can feel the dull ache already.

Miaowzen: Koalas are adorable. I think it's unusual to see one actually awake. From what I could tell, they seem to be asleep just about all the time (except at night, when they are very noisy. Such ugly noises from such a cute creature!).

Wish I had time to be more on the thread. I seem to come home and just eat and then go to bed. I have to leave for work now (sigh)


----------



## aleja

Not sure about the new bnb format..looks really jazzed up.i kind of liked the old simple version.

miaowzen where do you live? do you live somewhere bushy?? that koala and bubba was absolutely gorgeous..i am so jealous you see them in your hood. i wish we had koalas in my neighbourhood but no such luck in Sydney

the maca herb sounds interesting...where do you buy it? sorry about all the questions, now i'm curious.

Still getting -OPK's i think i missed the surge or something 

bunda - i had the same new job = maternity pay/leave dilemma when i started my current job back in November last year. As soon as I knew i had a job interview we stopped ttc. I work for a govt. department and i needed to be employed for a whole 40 weeks before i became entitled to any mat pay, etc. Those 40 weeks meant that i couldn't start ttc again till March this year...and here i am now in Oct and still waiting:dohh:
It was a real dilemaa for me as i was already in that ttc headspace but very excited about having a new job too. its hard because its only money but in my case we absolutely need the entitlement to live


GL to the testers. it sounds like we will get some BFPs YaYYYY!!!:happydance:


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi Aleja! I'm house sitting in a house in the Adelaide Hills. 

You can buy maca in a powder frm from any whole foods store. I make little balls by mixing some maca and some other fertility herbs with raw organic honey and a bit of melted coconut oil. They are like candy balls 

Sorry to hear about your dilemma with maternity leave etc. I had the same dilemma last year and we never tried for pregnancy but then in the end I didn't like the job and left it because I was so stressed there. Now we've taken the "it's only money" stance and I haven't been working while we ttc other than house sitting which is kind of like running your own business from home.

When is your O Aleja?

Bunda, really sorry to hear that your temperature dipped :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja said:

> Still getting -OPK's i think i missed the surge or something

This should be a medical condition. OPK fatigue syndrome.
I got that both months. Symptoms include; doubting the product, fear of a missed surge, fear of annovulation and an urge to stop testing coupled with a compulsion to continue.

Diagnosis; OPKf Syndrome.
Prognosis; if your temps haven't gone up, you still haven't Oed, but you will.
Treatment; Keep going until you get the bloody thing and keep a close eye on the CM.


----------



## Jazavac

Day 11, FMU, BFN. And a temp rise at the same time.

When I have this big a stash of tests, I test.

bunda, boo for that temp dip. But it ain't over unti... the fat lady shows up. Has she?


I'm not down for any reason in particular. It's probably just PMS, even though I still feel no symptoms.


----------



## Coconuts

Bunda you're still up over the cover line, it wasn't exactly a plumet! Test woman!!!!!!!!

Jaza :sad1: will you test tomorrow too? Just in case????


----------



## Jazavac

I have a bunch of tests now, so I'll probably keep testing until it really makes no sense anymore. 

It's a bit pathetic how mine are so negative I don't even need to look twice. And they come with the thickest, darkest control line ever.


----------



## Miaowzen

Are they IC tests?


----------



## Jazavac

What are IC tests?

I've been using Wondfos, the pink ones that come with my blue LH strips.


----------



## Miaowzen

Internet cheapies sorry, not early response


----------



## Lisa40

I know what you mean about the control line Jaz... every time I've had a :bfn: it's like the test is laughing at me going "look how dark the lines could be....but you're not going to see one Mwaahahahahaha" & so I say to the test "Well you're the one who got peed on & now you're going in the bin with the rotton food... Mwahahahaahahah" :rofl:

Have to laugh or I'd cry sometimes! Although sometimes I think I may actually be a little loco...:wacko: 

Good luck hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## DHime

ok. really starting to dislike the new format. soooooo slllooowwww
yuck

Hang in there ladies.
Bunda - sorry the witch is on her way but I hold out hope that maybe not.

I am starting to raise an eyebrow at my chart. I am not holding out hope for this month but I can't help but be curious.


----------



## DHime

found a nice little part of the book I am reading that I wanted to share: THE TWW

1DPO - This is my month. I know it.
2DPO - We should have one more time tonight just to be sure
3DPO - I don't want to ruin this perfect cyle. We will have sex again this morning just in case
4DPO - We did it. Everything was perfect
5DPO - Whew... it's over. We did everything we could possible do.
6DPO - I wish we hadn't skipped sex on day ten but sperm can live for a few days right?
7DPO - Forget it. Who am I kidding? I'm not PG. Look at the big pimple in the middle of my forhead. I am having a glass of wine.
8DPO - I'm never gonna be a mom
9DPO - Wait. I feel diferent. Maybe I will be a mom.
10DPO - My boobs are sore and I am so tired.
11DPO - I am definitely PG!
12DPO - What was I thinking drinking that wine? My baby's going to have brain damage.
13DPO - No sign of AF. i MUST BE pg! I am testing tomorrow
14DPO - BFN. But it's still really early. My back hurts. I wonder what that means.
15DPO - Spotting. Doesn't mean anything. I am taking another test. Hmmm this 1 looks different. Where is my flashlight?
16DPO - Another BFN. Crap. But still no AF so there is still hope. Why did I buy the cheap brand? I will try a different brand tomorrow.
CD1 - Oh God! Again!
CD2 - Forget the Pinot Grigio, I need a cosmo!


----------



## Lisa40

:rofl:

just looked up where I am currently and it's so true, god knows why I have some hope at this point with oh's lazy :spermy: only 1 :sex: and a ovary being crushed by a cyst the size of an apple, but for some reason this morning I thought there's still a possibility :rofl:

AND... I had a glass of wine at 7dpo :blush:


----------



## DHime

I know right?!
That's why I had to post it! I read it and thought, OMG! SOMEONE HAS BEEN IN MY HEAD!
A good friend of mine on another thread got her BFP this morning! I am so happy for her!
If any of you know AquaP, stop in and congratulate her. Keep your fingers crossed for her and her LO.
My day just got so much better! Keeping more FX for each of you on this site. :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, your chart is actually starting to look really good!

Miaow, yup, Wondfos are internet cheapies. I have a couple Clear Blues, one Answer I think and maybe two FRERs. And no bHCG to show, more than likely. 

I'm trying to make fun of all of this, but it's starting to sink in a little bit.

I'm thinking about switching jobs and, even though I know that's the right idea for _me_, I am overall not sure how we're take care of the whole medical system issue that way. At the same time, I don't really want to be working here and wasting my life away for a baby that might actually not ever come.

I dislike the new format more and more.


----------



## Lisa40

What job do you do now Jaz & what job do you want to do?

If I could give you any advice it would be not to put your life on hold. It's not quite the same but OH & I haven't booked a holiday for 2 years just incase.. & now I feel like I've wasted some of the time that we could have had together just because we were waiting for something else.

Now I agree to go on hen weekends, I'll agree to go on a girly weekend next year & I've paid my deposit. If I'm pregnant at the time & can't go well then so be it & I will be ecstatic that I can't go for that reason, but as least if it doesn't happen I wont see all my friends go off for the weekend without me.

Do what makes you happy today... 

(disclaimer... although not going into work at all would make me happy today you do have to think a bit of the way into the future, ie you don;t want to lose your job before you have another... but I think you get what I mean lol)

x


----------



## DHime

Jaz - Thanks, it's starting to put me in the 8 DPO mode.
Don't get dicouraged. Try Murphys law on for size. Book a getaway to go out drinking and everything. Soend some money on it. I would almost you get prego when it's too late to get your money back. 
Hang in there sweetie! It will happen :hugs:

LISA - Watch you will probable get pg and can't travel. I am supposed to go on a long car trip so I am hoping for news that keeps me in one place this year. Plus DH's mom paid for us to go to Disney for his birthday and I wanna ride coaters! so I am conflicted. Obviously.


----------



## Lisa40

Awww Disney is fab... I've been 3 times now and once to Disney in Paris... It's sooooo great, hope you have such a fab time whether you can ride the coasters or not.

When is that trip planned for? x


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, the DPO breakdown is fantastic. Thank you so much for posting it. I think we all read it and thought. Yup, that's me and then, thank god I'm not alone in this.
2WW is awful.
Good luck all you 10DPOers and over!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## DHime

Lisa40 said:


> Awww Disney is fab... I've been 3 times now and once to Disney in Paris... It's sooooo great, hope you have such a fab time whether you can ride the coasters or not.
> 
> When is that trip planned for? x

November 11th is Disney and The 18th is the big car trip (1600 miles in the car) yuck. The DH has never met my siblings or anyone on my Mom's side of the Family so I was gonna take him on a trip to New Orleans, Baton Rouge, Montomery, and Pensacola. (I would be okay if we don't make that 1 though) don't wanna drive that much.:nope:


----------



## NellieRae

Lisa40 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> just looked up where I am currently and it's so true, god knows why I have some hope at this point with oh's lazy :spermy: only 1 :sex: and a ovary being crushed by a cyst the size of an apple, but for some reason this morning I thought there's still a possibility :rofl:
> 
> AND... I had a glass of wine at 7dpo :blush:

I doesn't matter what odds are against us or how small the chances seem, does it? If we want it badly enough, hope will always creep in to whisper "anything's possible...." Which is an inspiring facet of human nature, in many _other_ situations! 

*Dhime*, I enjoyed your little trip inside a ttc head after O! :) I'm somewhere in the "My back hurts. I wonder what that means?" area. :haha:

*Jaza*, I'm with Lisa on this. Its better for _you_ not to put your life on hold. Once you see those two beautiful pink lines, you can reevaluate things if you need to. If you can find a way financially to make things work without guaranteed maternity coverage (and there are a lot of programs out there), move on out of a place that makes you unhappy.


----------



## DHime

I just loved it and wanted to share.
The book is the conception chronicles by patty doyle-debano


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, awesome breakdown, DHime, I forgot to comment that!

I work as a customer care dummy with a Master's Degree and another one on the way. Yup. Because that's what you do when your degree is foreign, I guess and the dice fall wrong. It's a decent pay and health insurance. Our town is small so I have no idea what my options are, to be honest. I landed this job right away and interviewed for only about two more at the time. Similar, of course. I don't have 1 years of experience in related fields... for just about anything else, in a foreign country.

:vomit:

My life is not on hold at all, I'm just trying to figure out how to sort these things out. Vacations are, for the most part, not an option. My employer doesn't know about them and I am not quite ready yet to just quit, without a fallback plan of some sort.


----------



## bunda

*DHime*, your chart is an eyebrow raiser and not for the usual reasons (we're used to your BD schedule now). It's like a progesterone rocket! It's a bit unsure of your o date. It's not even impossible that it was CD6 (it's been known). FX!
The tww breakdown resonates with most. Everyone can nod and think "yup, yup. That's me" So why, then, are the menfolk so sure we're obsessing? It seems the obsessing is perfectly normal. 


*Jazavac* I agree with NellieRae - don't put your life on hold for anything. You can always make changes if the hoped-for happens. You don't want to watch your life trickle away.


in Bundaland - still no AF. I'll be testing FMU in about 12 hours time if she hasn't shown up by morning. It's only with internet cheapies, but it'll be my first ever pg test! :argh: I'm scared to test. Isn't that silly? :dohh: I'm scared of EITHER result.


----------



## NellieRae

*Jaza,* I can understand that. :hugs: I hope that something new and much more rewarding comes your way. Assistance programs are state run so it would only matter what your state is offering. 

I have so much work to get done today (I have an problem where I feel compelled to get in over my head on projects before guests show up...:wacko:) The priming, spackling and painting _must_ get done - but I'm starting to feel like I'm coming down with something. :growlmad: I'm sorta worried that I have a UTI. Occasional cloudy urine, bladder area discomfort past several days (but no burning when I pee). Anyone ever had one before? I'm struggling with energy. This would be my first and I refuse to be sick this weekend! Our new health insurance haven't sent cards yet. 

*Bunda* - being afraid of either result makes total sense to me! :) FX for you! :dust:


----------



## Jazavac

bunda, :test: :test: :test: :test: you can do it! But, yes, I understand the whole fear deal. 

As far as assistance goes, I probably need to stay away from it all before I get my citizenship sorted. That's next year. 

I'm getting into ad-browsing again. Perhaps there'll be a job posting I'll at least be able to respond to. It's hard to find anything in a small town, with a degree like mine, in a state that concentrates on agriculture wherever you turn. And right now, we're not planning to move.


----------



## SpringH

DHtime that is scary dead on..

I am in a mood today.. Too much working, not enough sleep, too many people asking me stupid questions is really making me irritated.. Oh and I have the OPK issue Coco was referring to, but mine has turned into a disease. I can't get my crosshairs.

Do I drink tomorrow or not? 

Wow, when I signed up for this ttc thing I had NO idea how stressful it was going to be!!

Sorry for the vent ladies.


----------



## bunda

I used OPK and they ALL came up negative, but I definitely ovulated, so don't despair.


----------



## Miaowzen

OMG, I think I have had a ninja O at CD12. Look at my chart!!! :ninja:

Okie, going to read everyone's posts now. I'm in shock. Do you think the nine times sex might have triggered my O? I didn't have any cm past creamy though.


----------



## Miaowzen

Okie phew, I have recovered enough to go back and read posts.

DHime, that was funny thank you! My thinking skipped straight to "I could be pregnant" and "oh no, I had a ..... and now my baby is going to be brain damaged". Lol, I had licorice powder so no biggie.

Bunda, Jazavac,DHime I am so going to stalk your charts now. Things look so good this month.

Jazavac, I'm sorry your masters degree is not being properly utilized. It must feel awful when you're the smartest on your team and you're bored and treated like an idiot. :-(


----------



## Miaowzen

What happened to my sig? :shrug:

Got added this time!


----------



## Jazavac

I am not necessarily smartest, but I have by far the most formal education than any of my co-workers, including my immediate bosses and supervisors. 

Miaow, where is your chart? Put the link in your signature, please!


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, there it is now.

It looks pretty good!


----------



## Miaowzen

I used the new mobile interface and it killed my sig. It also killed everyone else's sig so I changed over to the normal version so I could chart stalk.

I feel so hot. Urgh.


----------



## DHime

Miaow - OMG i THINK YOU'RE RIGHT!

Spring - It's okay to be in a mood. And yes - it was dead on. At least we know just how normal we really are. It's the conception Olympics!

Bunda - Fear is a good thing. It's like, what if we really did do it? Am i even up this? It's scary and exciting at the same time. Can't wait for a bfp from you!

I am kinda glad the BD schedule was a bit more tame this time. I got alot more done. I want to find a pill out there to slow him down a little. There is such a thing as too much BD. The temp is just surprising me though. I am kinda supprised with the M/C and all only a few weeks ago. I did start taking the fertiltity blend with AC this month so maybe it's starting work? I didnt even expect to O much less get progestrone spikes.


----------



## Coconuts

Bunda, I have POAS fear too, I'm more scared of the bad news rather than the bfp though.

Miaowzen, you're going to be a millionaire. What ever those little balls that you made are, I want some. They triggered a nice early CD12 O for you. I'm so green with envy it's unreal! The ferning excitement was a fake out. Since learned that it's the morning spit is the one to listen to. As of yet, no ferning.


----------



## SpringH

Really Day 20 I get a positive OPK?? I would love to post the image but cant figure out how. No wonder I have been in such a mood today. I guess that explains the temp drop today.

Can someone look at my chart and let me know day 20 could be normal.


----------



## Miaowzen

SpringH, I think today or tomorrow is the day! Plenty of ewcm  CD20 is a perfectly normal time to O.

Coconuts, I still don't really believe it, but then I don't think I have a bug because if I did i'd be on the toilet by now surely, I wouldn't just have a temp rise and nothing else. So... I am rather pleased with my fertility ball and tea drinking experiment! But if I did O it seems my LH surge outpaced the estrogen since I didn't have any ewcm. Maybe all the bonkage didn't work out due to all the ordinary lube and lack of egg whites :-(


----------



## Jazavac

SpringH, O can happen on day 20. Mine was on 18 this time around. 


I've been, for no good reason to be honest, kind of monitoring my evening temps as well. I have learned that the difference between am and pm is about 0.5 F. If that happens tomorrow, I am going for another spike. My tonight's temp went up to 99.1. I don't get that unless I'm, pretty much, sick. And I am not sick.

Weird.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh wow!!! I so have my fingers and toes crossed for you Jazavac  

I find the most obvious symptom of high progesterone is insomnia. I get too hot to sleep even though I am normally a cold person, so I guess temps do stay elevated all through the evening and night.


----------



## Jazavac

Ha. So that makes sense. I mean, ok, I knew, obviously, about the temp rise during the luteal phase. But I've been wondering about lack of sleep and overall insomnia at that time, too. I wake up in the middle of the night, have weird dreams and, overall, can't get a good night's sleep.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Stalking everyone's BBT charts and they look so promising!! :) And now I'm wondering why FF hasn't given me my crosshairs yet so I can join the TWW. I had my positive OPK and my thermal shift with at least three elevated temps. Hmmmm... Not sure what FF is thinking. I definately felt a sharp, shooting pain on my right side that came and went within a few minutes on Monday and ovulations pains/cramping, so I'm pretty sure I ovulated then. 
Boy, TTC sure makes me scratch my head sometimes!

*DHime*, I LOVE the TWW breakdown! So true!! I'm gonna do my best to NOT symptom spot this TWW. Or at least not publish my maddening symptoms :wacko:


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi 1baby, you've only had 2 temps above the recent temp on the 13th, so the crosshairs should come tomorrow


----------



## 1babydreamer

Miaowzen said:


> Hi 1baby, you've only had 2 temps above the recent temp on the 13th, so the crosshairs should come tomorrow

Oh! Thanks! I guess I was reading it wrong. I Thought since my temp dip came on Sunday the 9th and my positive OPK came Monday, that those were three higher temps after the dip. I'm so confused :wacko:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oooohhh! I think I get it now!! :blush: LOL!


----------



## Lisa40

Well at least you know you aren't going mad & ff should agree with you tomorrow :thumbup: :hugs:
x


----------



## Miaowzen

Yeah, I think they have to be higher than all the points in the previous 5 days for it to count :)


----------



## anniepie

hi ladies...just a quick post for now. I'm more silently stalking at the moment-life is a little hectic at the moment as some of you who stalk my journal know as I'm on jury service and have been put on a case till xmas! Things are hectic at work too so trying to stay on top of that... still checking out what's happening for you guys though.

I'm in my tww but as you know its highly unlikely to result in anything. Off on a mystery weekend tomorrow which I'm excited about and hoping for a sparkly ...


I'm in my tww but as you


----------



## anniepie

on my mobile and couldn't delete that random last line...not liking the new site!!


----------



## bunda

Stil a no-show for :witch::

temps dropped again this morning by 0.1, but no sign of her

So I got out an ic. Ten minute wait later and it says:


Spoiler
negative :brat:

so now I just need the tardy Miss Flo to finally make her appearance. If still no AF tomorrow morning, I'm going to buy a pg test from the nearest pharmacy. MY OPK were all negative, too even though I definitely oved. I'm now not trusting them. C'mon AF!!!!


----------



## Miaowzen

Get out of the mobile version by choosing 'view in desktop version'

Posting with the mobile version is a bit crappy and doesn't show your sig when you post


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Miaowzen...found it!!!

Bunda...I was so sure you're spoiler would say the opposite...sorry... I've heard so many bad stories on here about internet cheapies...


----------



## DHime

Ok, I made a booboo last night and watched Babies - the documentary.
OMG! So cute! I reafirmed that I want one.


----------



## Jazavac

Bah, bunda. 

Why are cheapies bad? I've only pretty much heard good things.

FF is down, so I can't enter my today's thingie - 98.3F, still way above the cover line, day 12. It's my husband's birthday today so I might use a better test. :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

I've seen Babies and I didn't care for it for some reason. 

And FF is back up now.


----------



## Miaowzen

How did the test go?


----------



## Jazavac

It went just fine. I am deciding they should take my tests and use them in manuals. That's how clear and neat my negatives are. :rofl: 

I took both a random FRER I had lying around and a Wondfo. Nothing. 

But, I am learning that I actually enjoy my five minutes of suspense. Like, those five are pretty much the only time when I get a little bit excited and think that possibly, maybe, I can be pregnant.


----------



## Miaowzen

Aw :-( I was so hoping for you that you'd get your BFP today. I'm sorry. But the chart still looks good. Gosh, so much suspense.


----------



## SpringH

Sorry Jazavac.... The suspence kinda does make you feel alive in that really good way.. 

It's not over yet..

Hope you and he have a nice time celebrating!!


----------



## DHime

Ok. My DH is have breakdows. He is finishing his last step to becoming a teacher exams and all are wearing on him. He is also working 30 hrs a week, taking care of his elderly parents (who are both raging alcoholics and happen to be teachers - scary right), then the conception olypics on top of it all. It's alot for 1 person to take.
Poor thing just gets so stressed. Only drawback to a younger man, they lack the perspective that comes with experience. That can cause you lose focus on each step and look at the whole picture of your life and panic. I keep offering to take the baby thing off the table for the time being but he looked even more hurt that would even bring that up as an option.
I remember those days so all I can do is hug him and remind him that everything is going to be okay. Poor thing just wears his heart on his sleeve.


----------



## DHime

I wanna see who gets a BFP this month - drum roll please!
Comeone ladies, get pink! FX for us all!


----------



## Jazavac

Your husband really is going through a ton there, DHime.

My temp is still up, I mean I actually still feel it. Nothing else going on. I'm not even particularly irritable, let alone something else that's PMS-y.


----------



## Coconuts

*Spring*, My usual day is CD22 so CD20 is totally fine. Forget about CD14. Almost no-one's charts is actually day 14. More like 13, 15, 16, 20, 40, 50 etc....... It's probably normal for you. You should O the day after your first +OPK, so today. Tomorrow your temps should go up up and away. A slow rise is also normal if your temps don't shoot for the starts straight away.

*Jaza*, Bah! I was crossing everything for you. Do another cheepie tomorrow if you've got one left. No hang on, you've got about a million haven't you? FXD Jaz. Enjoy the birthday celebrations with or without that BFP.

*Miaowzen*, only time will tell..... FXD you O'd and the sheer volume of swimmers diluted the normal lube enough so the boys could go for the prize.

*DHime*, poor ol' DH. We're all allowed a meltdown at some point. With all that on his plate I'm surprised it didn't come sooner. Sounds like your being a good wife. 10 points!


----------



## DHime

JAZ - FX still crossed for each of in the wait. This is the part where we all start to get so antsy for the next few days to HURY UP. Of course they crawl by to drive us mad.

The DH has had 2 breakdowns in the last couple of weeks. It's no suprise to discover that midterms are this week. (figures) I just have no clue what to do when a man cries. Part of me wants to say suck it up and get used to it, this is how life is. The other part of me has to stop by saying this is part of the process we all go through when getting used to pressure. It's a growing pain. 

Doesn't help that I am ADD and tend to speak before I think of the proper way to say things. (sometimes I am totally silent while I try to retrain my brain and it makes him think I am not listening) This causes me to sound a bit harsh sometimes. I think that's why I do better online. Typing makes me slow down the mouth. He is very sensitive and I'm not so at least it balances out. I spend alot of time appologising for the way I say things. At least it is a constant lesson in humility. lol


----------



## Jazavac

Happens to me, too, DHime. My brain is way too fast and I just sometimes end up saying random things. And I am way too harsh for most people to deal with.


----------



## SpringH

DHtime.. I did to majors in 3.5 years.. I used to tell myself and others "do it up big". Not sure how I got the phrase but it always helped at midterms and finals to remind myself the end is near and this is one of the last hurdles.

I am thinking he may be stressed about what's next with life. Will he be able to get a teaching job? Will he like teaching? What does he want out of life.. Maybe a chat about your future together and ease some of his stress. Just tell him it's all gonna be okay.

Vacation focus!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Miaowzen* and *Lisa*, I got my crosshairs!! Yay!! :happydance: I knew I ovulated on Monday!! Guess I was a little impatient, lol! With DH out of town for two weeks I may be obsessing more than I should :blush:
*chanting* "I will not symptom spot. I will NOT symptom spot..." 



bunda said:


> Stil a no-show for :witch::
> 
> temps dropped again this morning by 0.1, but no sign of her
> 
> So I got out an ic. Ten minute wait later and it says:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> negative :brat:
> 
> so now I just need the tardy Miss Flo to finally make her appearance. If still no AF tomorrow morning, I'm going to buy a pg test from the nearest pharmacy. MY OPK were all negative, too even though I definitely oved. I'm now not trusting them. C'mon AF!!!!

Oh *bunda* and *Jaza*, I hate seeing that BFN!! But remember, my SIL got two BFN's before she got her BFP and it didn't show up till nearly 2 weeks after her expected AF. Fxed for you she stays away!

*anniepie*, why are you so sure you're out? I'm feeling much the same since DH left the morning I got my positive OPK but maybe there is still hope...

*DHime*, your poor DH. I am quite familiar with the TTC meltdown :blush:. It sounds like he has a great wife to support him in a rough patch and it will pass. Life is crazy and hectic and sometimes something just tips it over the edge. :hugs: for him :)

*Coconuts*, where are you at at the moment? Any signs of O in your microscope?


----------



## Jazavac

My current temperature is 99.2, which is 37.33333 Celsius, which is out of... mind. Like, any mind. I am absolutely not sick, or even fighting anything. 

:imaptient:


----------



## DHime

SpringH said:


> DHtime.. I did to majors in 3.5 years.. I used to tell myself and others "do it up big". Not sure how I got the phrase but it always helped at midterms and finals to remind myself the end is near and this is one of the last hurdles.
> 
> I am thinking he may be stressed about what's next with life. Will he be able to get a teaching job? Will he like teaching? What does he want out of life.. Maybe a chat about your future together and ease some of his stress. Just tell him it's all gonna be okay.
> 
> Vacation focus!!!

How odd that you say that. He was saying the same thing. "do I want to be a teacher? will I even be good at it?"
That's what I keep doing - "Everything will be fine. One step at a time. etc, etc, etc..." I laugh to myself cause I was always told it was the woman who is supposed to breakdown in tears. It's weird being the guy but stragely liberating.


----------



## DHime

Mannn... A busy week. Another of my friends TTC got a BFP this morning. 
Waiting on our little group here..... comeon BFP


----------



## bunda

I'm sure, ask ANYONE who's going through a tough training (incl teacher training) they start to question their ability to perform at that level. 
I used to work with student teachers and at least half go through some sort of confidence crisis. Many during training and many once they've qualified and are NQT (newly qualified teachers) begin to think they're not up the high standards.
Fact is, it's like driving: the training you take and pass mark only state you're competent enough to start. The REAL learning happen after you qualify and you learn to get GOOD at it.
Your DH doesn't have to be a great teacher yet. That takes a little longer. This training is just the start of his education, so if he doesn't feel good enough yet - no biggie! It'll come only with practice.
Lesson planning and performing well in the classroom are really hard and the many hours being up in front of people and on show is also draining. I don't know him, but if he's stressing about it, then I think he'll be fine: it means he knows what good looks like and sometimes feels he doesn't meet that level (he's new of COURSE not!)

I am sure most of the good teachers he knows have had the same crisis of confidence at some stage in their early career or training. It's normal.


----------



## Jazavac

A actually absolutely admire teachers. I just couldn't ever do it. No patience in me. 



My FF says I am 65 points pregnant. I've never been as pregnant before. :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

bunda, still no AF for you? I'm keeping my fingers crossed! Even if it means no maternity pay, ok? :)


----------



## bunda

my brother in law recently went back into teaching. He found it really hard, because he no longer had his back-catalogue of lessons to fall back on. He no longer had his mental shortcuts and routines. He no longer had his stock lesson plans - he had to make it all new and that's hard. I think you DH will be fine, with time


----------



## DHime

He will be. He just came by after being in a class of exteme mentaly disable teens and is just glowing. He will be okay.


----------



## DHime

ok, I don't mean to symptom spot or anything. But, I am keep getting this weird cramping around my left ovary area. WTF - I thought that was an ovulation thing? (Gosh I hope it's not another cyst. those hurt)


----------



## NellieRae

*Dhime*, I know what you mean - in our relationship, DH is far more emotional than I am most of the time! We're the same age, but your DH is lucky to have your patience and experience to steady him. Of course, he must be one of a kind because I don't know a ton of 25 yr old men who are patient enough to deal with the mentally disabled AND feel excited to be a father! 

*Jaza*, I'm impatient for you, too. Your chart looks amazing!. Last month I had daytime temps just a tiny bit higher than yours and I did feel kinda crappy at the time. I hope this means something good for you!


----------



## Jazavac

Nellie, look at YOUR temps and YOUR chart. 

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## NellieRae

I will test tomorrow morning because I want to feel better about having a glass of wine with our guests tomorrow night. But I'm trying to stay level headed, because I think I'm probably only 13/14 dpo and my lp is 16 days, so........must........wait.......:juggle: I feel odd twinges and pressure here and there, but otherwise I'm feeling very non-pregnant.


----------



## DHime

NellieRae said:


> *Dhime*, I know what you mean - in our relationship, DH is far more emotional than I am most of the time! We're the same age, but your DH is lucky to have your patience and experience to steady him. Of course, he must be one of a kind because I don't know a ton of 25 yr old men who are patient enough to deal with the mentally disabled AND feel excited to be a father!
> 
> *Jaza*, I'm impatient for you, too. Your chart looks amazing!. Last month I had daytime temps just a tiny bit higher than yours and I did feel kinda crappy at the time. I hope this means something good for you!

I am with JAZ..... TEST WOMAN!
I don't know how you are doing it. I almost used one today even thought it's way too early.
And yes he is one of a kind. Doesn't even look at porn. Just comic books. :happydance:


----------



## NellieRae

:rofl: What on earth would the man need porn for?! :winkwink:

Its easy not to test because I'm convinced it'll be a :bfn: I guess. :shrug: Defense mechanism?


----------



## Bbeg

Hi ladies, I've just joined and having read many posts I feel somewhat better that I'm not the only one feeling under pressure...I'm 35 and my hubby is 43. We got married in May, I came off the pill in April..I thought it'd take a few months to get the chemicals out of my system so we didn't try hard on our honeymoon and then back in august I read about rubella and asked my GP about it, I got tested and showed no immunisation so had to have an MMR jab on the 19th August... Which meant that we had to wait a month and we started last month but my AF started 2 days ago:(... I feel like so much time has been wasted and the clock is ticking:(Family and friends put so much pressure on you even tho they don't mean to....all my friends have kids, my sisters have a couple each and I get so panicky and fearful that I'm already 35 and might struggle to get pregnant!!! Anyway, sorry to sound negative, just can't help it!


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime, are we married to the same man? :haha:

My DH also is retraining at the moment and going through a major confidence crisis. This term has been group projects and since he was the highest in his class last term they put him with all the people who nearly failed last term to 'balance out' the team. The poor guy is carrying all his team and the assignments are about 100 pages long and the last to assignments they only got 45% for. My DH is a 95% kind of guy. So he is just feeling ill and can't sleep with worry. He'll make it up in the exams, but he is showing signs of cracking, and he can't keep it together when I start getting worried about him not working and how are we going to be able to get a house again etc. etc. I get a bit of anxiety, and it doesn't help that he's a very phlegmatic kind of guy... He'll do something when he gets to it... His priorities are 1. Sex. 2. Getting high grades in his study 3. Relaxing and enjoying himself 4. Finding work. But he doesn't get to 4. easily. He announced last night that he has enrolled in a course that's going to take another 2 years, but he couldn't sleep because he felt so pressured by the current one. I know he actually really wants to work and support our family, but he always feels like he's just not good enough yet, and so it becomes a self realizing problem because he has a long string of academic results and minimal experience so he becomes too good for junior jobs but too inexperienced or senior ones. I just hope he works through it before he cracks, especially given he knows I'm not going to wait more years for babies.

Woah, sorry that was a bit long. When he cries I just hug him and try to be comforting. I too can be a bit harsh, but I became so anxious that I was harsh that I ended up becoming very verbose trying to explain and apologize for every little thing. Not sure which is better!

I am so hoping that we get some BFPs in this thread this month. Not because I want you gone, but because I think you're really nice women and you deserve the best 

Btw. My temp is still high today so it has properly settled in that I did ovulate. Wow!

Pps. I ate some dark chocolate last night and I am not the best at processing caffeine. I later looked up caffeine implantation and it looks like I should not have eaten the choccie!! Do you think it will be ok? I hope so. :wacko:


----------



## Miaowzen

Nellie and Jazavac, if charts could talk yours would be saying :test:

I know you already tested a few times Jaza. I'm rooting for the little zygote to hurry up and produce some hcg already


----------



## Miaowzen

Bbeg, welcome!! :happydance:
Good on you for being proactive with the rubella issue


----------



## Bbeg

Miaowzen said:


> Bbeg, welcome!! :happydance:
> Good on you for being proactive with the rubella issue

Thank you Miaowzen! Yes glad I was proactive! When I first went to the doctors in April saying I'm coming off the pill what else do i need to do apart from taking folic acid tablets, doc didn't say anything at all. Good job I read about rubella and got tested!! I am so frustrated tho that so many months have been wasted! Anyway, fingers crossed from now onwards:)


----------



## bunda

NellieRae, you SO are pregnant. That chart!

My temps have gone up a smidge this morning. So I thought I'd try one of the expensive hpt I got yesterday. It feels like peeing on a fiver (£5), but it should stop me stressing and I bought a twin pack, so I an try again in a few days if still no AF.



Spoiler
:bfp:

faint, but there it is. My hands are shaking and now I have to go to work. How am I going to concentrate on anything?


----------



## aleja

*bunda*, oh my...congratulations....faint or not a line is a line...wow you must be so nervous and shocked and excited!!!!!:happydance:

hi *bbeg* welcome to the thread. i know the feeling - the pressure is everywhere. family friends, colleagues, but i think i may be my worst own enemy too when it comes to pressure

*Coco-* i was SO suffering from OPK fatigue syndrome. I hated those things they were really getting on my nerves..but i persevered and finally i got a +OPK this afternoon (golden hour!!!) at CD 19.i am really surprised as i thought i had missed it and because we didn't BD too much over the last few day I was counting myself out. yay i get another chance...need my DH now

SpringH we are still cycle buddies!

GL to the testers. Nellie and Jaz you are up for pink line next:flower:


----------



## bunda

Miaowzen said:


> DHime, are we married to the same man? :haha:
> 
> 
> Pps. I ate some dark chocolate last night and I am not the best at processing caffeine. I later looked up caffeine implantation and it looks like I should not have eaten the choccie!! Do you think it will be ok? I hope so. :wacko:

If chocolate were that powerful, we'd have a birth rate of zero in this country. I think you'd be fine. Hold on, how much chocolate did you have? Are we talking about half a bar? a whole bar? a shipping container?


----------



## anniepie

:wohoo: Bunda...huge congrats!!!


----------



## Miaowzen

Hahaha, no, a row. But I have had to take a day off work once or twice due to caffeine poisoning after eating chocolate. My liver is not the best.

I still like chocolate though


----------



## Miaowzen

Omg I only just saw your previous post! AWESOME NEWS!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:laugh2:


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: a baby bunda :happydance:
you are going to make such a wonderful, wise mum... Your baby is very lucky...
Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way xxxx


----------



## gemgem77

Ladies I have been silently stalking this thread waiting for BFP'S and Bunda this is amazing news CONGRATS :yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::happydance:

Can't wait for you to test again!! And looks like there might be a few more to soon (Jaza!!)


----------



## SpringH

Bunda - SO happy for you!!! Whoo Hooo!

Alega - yeah!!! 

DH time - at least this meltdown was quick and he was reminded about how much he loved it


----------



## DHime

BUNDA - SWEET! :hugs: OMG! I am so happy for you! "Ok, now stick!" 

Waiting for Jaz and Nellie now.

This is a great way to start a Friday!


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime, your chart looks like a stairway to heaven


----------



## italianqtpie

Hey ladies! I hate being so absent, work this time of the year is full of crazy and lots of travel!

*BUNDA-* MANY CONGRATS! I'm SOOO freaking happy for you!! :happydance:

*DHime-* you really do have a beautiful chart there! :thumbup:

Hugs to ALL. I will be back to check in later, as the only weekend commitment I have is getting my hair done! wooohooo! 

:dust: to all you beautiful ladies!! :dust:


----------



## wookie130

I'm gone a week, and come back to Bunda's BFP!!!!!!!!!!! A HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DHime

It's great! Bunda is finally gonna be a bunda!

Now, where is nellie? she's supposed to test today....

I feel so bad. I ate mcdonalds breakfast. I love the hashbrowns there. Too bad it's the worst thing on the menu - healthwise anyway. But I got OJ instead of coffee. Had a cup of coffee yesterday. (pumkin flavor) but it was the first I'd had in a month.


----------



## Lisa40

I feel quite bad today too, went to see a friends new flat yesterday and had a couple too many...:blush: I know I'll feel so guilty if we have managed it this month but it's extremely unlikely. Still wish I hadn't now though... Aarrggghhh I hate this :brat:
xx


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Hi *Bbeg*. Welcome to the thread! We all feel the exact same way you do pretty much. You've found a good home here. I hope you check up on your subscribed threads regularly. This one has a habit of churning out 2 or three pages while your making dinner or watching a movie or something.
How're you guys enjoying married life? Me and DH were married this July and now the wedding's over, there's the group breath holding for me to get that bfp. They don't know we're TTC but it's no secret to anyone who knows me that I'm ready for babies. people are generally pretty good about not talking about it. Can't wait to break the news to them. When is this bfp coming I wonder????

*DHime*, *Miaowzen*, - you guys are the bread winners then! Go girls. Sounds tough trying to manage TTC stress, your own thoughts and worries as well as lowered income, studying OH's and male meltdowns!!!! You're both so strong with and full of heart. You always have us to lean on ladies. Come on bfp's it's about time we had some more!
Loving the early O Miaowzen, you lucky duck.

*Aleja*, Golden hour huh, around 5pm is a great time for me. Saves me wasting too many OPKs now I know. Go jump on DH and make that baby!

*AFM*, temps shot up a bit today but I'm loath to read anything into it. It's waaaaaay early for my usual O and microscope didn't turn up anything in the morning :shrug: I'm going for still waiting for O :sleep: this part of the cycle is so boring!

Oh, one more thing....

Spoiler
CONGRATULATIONS BUNDA!!!!!!! Totally typical about the maternity pay but I guess you couldn't really care less at this point! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!! I so hope I'm not too far behind you!


----------



## Jazavac

*CONGRATULATIONS, BUNDA!! *


I did not test with FMU this morning.
Now I'm regretting it.

What's a really good American test? Maybe my cheapies hate me. :lol:

Day 13, temps up in the air, no AF symptoms.


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> :hi: Hi *Bbeg*. Welcome to the thread! We all feel the exact same way you do pretty much. You've found a good home here. I hope you check up on your subscribed threads regularly. This one has a habit of churning out 2 or three pages while your making dinner or watching a movie or something.
> How're you guys enjoying married life? Me and DH were married this July and now the wedding's over, there's the group breath holding for me to get that bfp. They don't know we're TTC but it's no secret to anyone who knows me that I'm ready for babies. people are generally pretty good about not talking about it. Can't wait to break the news to them. When is this bfp coming I wonder????
> 
> *DHime*, *Miaowzen*, - you guys are the bread winners then! Go girls. Sounds tough trying to manage TTC stress, your own thoughts and worries as well as lowered income, studying OH's and male meltdowns!!!! You're both so strong with and full of heart. You always have us to lean on ladies. Come on bfp's it's about time we had some more!
> Loving the early O Miaowzen, you lucky duck.
> 
> *Aleja*, Golden hour huh, around 5pm is a great time for me. Saves me wasting too many OPKs now I know. Go jump on DH and make that baby!
> 
> *AFM*, temps shot up a bit today but I'm loath to read anything into it. It's waaaaaay early for my usual O and microscope didn't turn up anything in the morning :shrug: I'm going for still waiting for O :sleep: this part of the cycle is so boring!
> 
> Oh, one more thing....
> 
> Spoiler
> CONGRATULATIONS BUNDA!!!!!!! Totally typical about the maternity pay but I guess you couldn't really care less at this point! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!! I so hope I'm not too far behind you!

Yep - breadwinners. For now anyway. Once DH finishes school though, It's my turn to go to school. I can do that online while being a mom so I like the prospect.
I sure hope the spitnik (afectionately named) catches something soon. Time for you to O. It would awesome for 1 more of us to get a BFP. Even better for 2 more.


----------



## Jazavac

Nothing here, according to my cheapie. I did discover that one of my freebies in the closet is a clear blue digital HPT. But I don't think there's a reason to use that, really.


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: Jaz, still early days though & your chart does look good still... pma pma pma :yipee:


----------



## Jazavac

Sigh. Now I am tempted to take a picture of this Wondfo. It's been some minutes, more than the minimum required and it's no longer so clear white. No idea why I forgot it in the bathroom, normally I just get rid of them right away.


----------



## DHime

Still getting weird cramps in my left side like O pain. Really weird. When I had the m/c I felt a pulling/twitching sensation in the same spot during the M/C. really freaked me out.


----------



## NellieRae

OMG. BUNDA! Congratulations!!!

:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:

Soooooo excited for you!! Now stick and be healthy little Bunda Bean!!

I'm sorry to say ladies, that my temp took a dip this morning and I got a :bfn: The only weird thing is that I'm not spotting yet - but I'm sooooo ok with that! Could this be back to "normal" for me? Anyway, it looks like I won't be able to add to the bfp count this cycle...:cry:....so I will be enjoying a drink tonight with our friends. 

But things still look great for Jaza! FX!


----------



## Lisa40

Jazavac said:


> Sigh. Now I am tempted to take a picture of this Wondfo. It's been some minutes, more than the minimum required and it's no longer so clear white. No idea why I forgot it in the bathroom, normally I just get rid of them right away.

oooooohhh take a picture :thumbup:
xx


----------



## DHime

Nellie - I am so sorry sweetie. That wine will taste better now that you you know.
My DH is saying he is okay if we get a BFN this month - then I can ride the coasters at Disney in 2 weeks.


----------



## DHime

Lisa40 said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Sigh. Now I am tempted to take a picture of this Wondfo. It's been some minutes, more than the minimum required and it's no longer so clear white. No idea why I forgot it in the bathroom, normally I just get rid of them right away.
> 
> oooooohhh take a picture :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...

Talk about tense...


----------



## bunda

:blush: shucks, guys. Thanks for the congratulations. It's a bit unreal. Golly, Coco was right: just when I could do with not being pregnant, I get that BFP.
Nevertheless, I'm hoping it's a sticky one, but it's early days yet. I'm going to retest in a few days' time to confirm to myself that that faint line isn't just my imagination.

Also, for all you symptom spotters out there: I have not one weird symptom (except absence of AF). No twinges, no pains, no nausea, no tiredness. Just normal ole me. I find that odd because even being on bcp used to make me nauseous.

Right, I've set a good example, Now I want to see some more BFP. I'm chart stalking a certain little badger and NellieRae, how can you NOT be?! 

I haven't tried another ic since the positive on a clearblue, but I bet I'd still be getting bfn with those. I might as well be peeing on lollipop stick. I suggest you try your clearblue, Jazavac.


----------



## Jazavac

Nellie, bah! But hey, AF's not there yet, so you're not officially out.

Mine's not there either. No symptomps of anything, pretty much. If AF is not here by Sunday, I might as well use that ClearBlue digi I got as a 'gift' with the ClearBlue OPKs. I'm sure I'll find something to pee on in the meanwhile, too. :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, also, since I sometimes love to do this... here's bunda/Jazavac chart overlay. The dip and the spike are exactly the same. Funny.

Bunda is green, I am pink.


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revD410kd.png


----------



## DHime

JAZ - WOW
I love the overlay!


----------



## bunda

the dip at 10 days before and spike at 6 days after - weird that we BOTH got that.

Ladies, also note the falling temps. They only picked up again very slightly this morning, which prompted me to just go ahead and test. AF has been looking imminent every day since 12 dpo. It's not over til AF actually shows up. (and if she does, at least you know you're on CD1 of a brand new cycle that could be one).


----------



## Jazavac

Okay, so now I am really curious about these tickers. If we all know that the doctors do it wrong, the whole countdown to the due date and all (TCOYF explains it nicely, too), why do these tickers everyone uses show the wrong information as well? 

I'm looking at yours right now, bunda. Four weeks ago... well, you couldn't have gotten pregnant. Or at least the chart says so.

There's gotta be a ticker that does it right. :drama: Even though I like this one.


----------



## 1babydreamer

OMG!! How long was I gone?! Congrats *Bunda*!!! :happydance:
Soooo excited for you! :yipee: Fxed for a sticky bean and a H&H 9 months! :)
I'm at work so posting from my phone. I can't wait to go home and catch up on the thread!
Happy Friday!!


----------



## DHime

The calendars start counting from the first day of your last AF. Once you have missed and have a BFP, you are considered 4 weeks.


----------



## bunda

Jazavac said:


> Okay, so now I am really curious about these tickers. If we all know that the doctors do it wrong, the whole countdown to the due date and all (TCOYF explains it nicely, too), why do these tickers everyone uses show the wrong information as well?
> 
> I'm looking at yours right now, bunda. Four weeks ago... well, you couldn't have gotten pregnant. Or at least the chart says so.
> 
> There's gotta be a ticker that does it right. :drama: Even though I like this one.

The follicular phase of your conceiving cycle is considered part of the whole pregnancy - so those 40 weeks include the part where it was just actually still an unfertilised egg. That means 4 weeks pregnant is really only 2 weeks (yeah, I was surprised, too).

This is, of course, totally off if you ovulated really early or really late. You'd be considered 6 weeks pregnant if you oved really late, even though the blastocyst might still only be 2 weeks into development and the same thing at my '4 weeks'. It makes no sense. I guess most people don't know they ovulation date, so this convention stands but makes no sense.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, I know about the whole convention and whatnot. It's just that so many people know, especially the IVF ones, yet standard doctors still get their calculations wrong.


I want to get out of this limbo. This, or that way. For the past 30 minutes, I've been pretty much unable to do antything at work (and I'm even working the late shift today for a co-worker, ugh) because I am feeling absolutely sick to my stomach. Considering the fact I am utterly terrified of puking, ugh. I know I'll get through this, but it is horribly unpleasant. ugh ugh ugh


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> Oh, I know about the whole convention and whatnot. It's just that so many people know, especially the IVF ones, yet standard doctors still get their calculations wrong.
> 
> 
> I want to get out of this limbo. This, or that way. For the past 30 minutes, I've been pretty much unable to do antything at work (and I'm even working the late shift today for a co-worker, ugh) because I am feeling absolutely sick to my stomach. Considering the fact I am utterly terrified of puking, ugh. I know I'll get through this, but it is horribly unpleasant. ugh ugh ugh

It's hard the last part of the day. I just try to look busy and sneak out at 5. :haha:
Um, I understand the puke fear. I hate puking. I would give up a finger if it meant not throwing up. It's torture. But many women say that they get used to it.:shrug:
So what time r u testing in the morning? I wanna know so I can be sure to check on you here..


----------



## Jazavac

Hm.

Should I even test in the morning? Or should I just wait until Sunday? Unless, of course, my dear auntie doesn't show up before I even get to test.

If anything, I feel better now. Now I'm just burping nonexistent stuff. But the stomach has settled down, I think.


----------



## sunnysun

Bunda- big congratulations!!

Nellie- was a def BFN again?? or maybe was just a late one?

Jaza- test??

Coco- thanks for link, will get my next ac from there, much cheaper!!


----------



## Miaowzen

My gosh the suspense is killing me! I love the chart overlay between Jaza and Bunda, amazing how the dips coincide. 

When are you planning to test DHime?

Nellie, I hope that AF stays away and you get a nice bounce back in your temperature.

I got an "implantation" dip today, but it disappoints me because I always get one when I am not pregnant :-( Plus the dip always frightens me because I worry that the temp won't rise again.

Yesterday I drank about 3 litres which is unlike me, otherwise not feeling anything, but only 6dpo so no biggie.

I ate a bowl of sunflower seeds for breakfast just in case :haha:


----------



## valentine77

Firstly - congratulations Bunda for your BFP and a happy healthy pregnancy!! x (I'm posting from mobile so can't do all the fancy fonts and smilies, sorry)! 

To everyone else I've been stalking on the quiet on my mobile as bnb is my guilty secret so can't remember all I've read, sorry for those I miss.... 

Jazavac - looking promising for you mrs? Keep us updated, hopefully Bunda's starting a trend! 

DHime - you and your hubby sound like the perfect match, I think you probably keep him sane and don't even realise it.

Coconuts - we've no wedding plans as yet, just enjoying the moment and considering all options!  How are you getting on with your microscope?

As for me I'm having the strangest cycle (Coconuts you told us to look out for one and I'm having it)! I ovulated 5 or 6 days later in the cycle this month than last month so I was originally due AF on 8th but now 13th or 14th (sorry don't have my details to hand).... Anyway now the evening of the 14th and not here yet but I'm not reading anything into it as she'll probably be here when I get up in the morning. Not rushing into testing either as I only have one, will do it on Monday if no show.

Sorry for the long post - hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## valentine77

And welcome bbeg - you've come to the right place as we're all in the same boat here!


----------



## happy12

I am new as well. I have been reading and just like above post stalking baby n bump. I am soon to be 34 Dec and i am also feeling the pressure trying since June(4months). Trying herbs. Everything that I can get my hands on(sorry if it sounds desperate) But, yes the constant pressure of others who are already with kids and telling me to hurry up. it really stresses me out. At times, I even wondered if I would ever have kids. It's nerve wrecking. Then, I went to a tarot reader(sis convinced me to go) that told me I was going through Menopause.I t got in my head and made me wonder. I better hurry up. It just never happened for us. I guess the timing was never right. I'm glad I'm not alone on this. Thanks Girls!


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi happy12... Was that tarot reader also a medical professional or naturopath? If not, then disregard what she said and go see someone who knows more about health. There is a lot you can do with diet, lifestyle and herbs.

Have you tried BBT before? It's a good way to learn your cycles and that way you have feedback as to whether your herbs are working. I think the feedback is pretty essential with herbs, and also with a lot of herbs you need to stop them when you ovulate.

I'm really into them myself 

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, happy12!


Omgthesuspense. I peed on a stick, but it was just an OPK. It was moderatly dark, the way it would be a couple days before I'd get a positive.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oooh!


----------



## SpringH

I have been nauseous for about 24 hours.. Generally when I eat.. I think I am or just finished O. Does this happen to anyone else. I remember this last month as well, but never before ttc


----------



## DHime

Ok. Testing on Wednesday.
Last night started getting a hot flash! really?! Then again today.... Now I am really confused.


----------



## Jazavac

C'mon, Wednesday is like... in three years. You can start testing sooner.

:test: :test:


My temps are still high up (day temps), over 99F. Aaaa, the suspense. 

I have to admit that I am, in a way, getting a kick out of it. I'll probably feel a bit miserable (err, ok, _a lot_) when AF finally comes, but there are still no symptomps, so... whatever. I'm happy that horrible nausea thing is done and over with. For now, at least.


----------



## happy12

Miaowzen said:


> Hi happy12... Was that tarot reader also a medical professional or naturopath? If not, then disregard what she said and go see someone who knows more about health. There is a lot you can do with diet, lifestyle and herbs.
> 
> Have you tried BBT before? It's a good way to learn your cycles and that way you have feedback as to whether your herbs are working. I think the feedback is pretty essential with herbs, and also with a lot of herbs you need to stop them when you ovulate.
> 
> I'm really into them myself
> 
> Good luck and welcome!

Oh..thanks so much for quick reply. He got me thinking. Although you can still have a pregnancy at any age. I will definitely start BBT again. Your suggestions are great. You are so knowleadable. I'm new to all of this. Hopefully I will get it


----------



## Miaowzen

All you need to know is what to do with your OH... The rest is just us impatient girlies trying to get it to happen faster! :haha:


----------



## aleja

hey springh i haven't had any nausea during O so not sure what that is about...do you take any herbs? hormones raging?? our bodies are a mystery.

Jaz the suspense is killing me. :wacko:i have no idea how you have been coping with it all. you are very courageous doing the daily tests. i have decided to absolutely not test before AF is due. My last HPT last cycle was so stark white that it was like it slapped me in the face. i don't think i can handle seeing multiple BFN:blush: GL with the clear blue:hugs:

Coco (and other ladies) how many +OPK's do you get if you test daily? i did another POAS today just before golden hour and it was negative. Darkish line but lighter than control line. 

hi happy12:flower: hope you enjoy the thread you have come to the right place to vent about all that extra pressure that we have being girls in our 30's. By the way that tarot reader sounds like a fool. i can imagine why it would be freaky to hear that from a stranger but i hope it doesn't give you added stress given that this person has no knowledge about your health and situation. 

nellie:hugs: enjoy that wine . 
lisa- it is tricky knowing what to do in terms of having drinks etc during ttc but i don' think we should feel guilty or exclude ourselves from every guilty pleasure. i think it is an important part of self care to be able to let lose sometimes and feel normal even if it means enjoying a few bevies with friends on occasion. :flower:

:dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## DHime

WELL, TEMPS WENT UP AGAIN TODAY.
JAZ - Test? hurry up.


----------



## Miaowzen

When are you testing DHime?


----------



## Coconuts

WOW so many testers! I don't check in here for one night and there's 5 pages to get through!!!!
*Nellie*, I agree with Bunda, how can you not me with a mega LP like that. Me and my 11 days are jelly!
To all you testers. I'm hoping for a baby boom this month on this thread!!!! Good luck! Pics please!!!

AFM, the microscope is going wonderfully. Had a bit of a wobble yesterday since my temp went up a bit and I was worried about seeing a surprise early O which would have mean missing the window and a dud microscope. Temps back down to base line today so I'm happy that we're still in the game, the microscope is still yet to be proven but the images every morning are great. Still a granule pattern which is to be expected. I'm only lick 'n' looking in the morning first thing. Some other day when I've done it in the afternoon I've had ferning and other times I haven't and this is because of eating and drinking. I think the best results come up first thing. It's starting to feel tense now when I look into that little lens. Average O is around 10 days away but it moves a lot and I'm hoping the AC will move it up a bit. (Last month was CD28 so it could be a while yet though) Ho hum, just waiting.

*Happy* :hi: welcome to the thread. This is a great one as you can see by the speed at which it rattles off pages, and pages..... and pages.........
Miaowzen is our resident neuropath and herbie expert. She got the key to early O this cycle! What your tarot reader probably saw was 'change' or 'metamorphosis' or something. It could be interpreted as menopause just as easily as motherhood or a new job or an emotional awakening. I don't believe our destiny is a foregone conclusion. We are the keepers of that particular key and the authors of our own lives. I find the mysterious interesting however and don't presume to know for a fact that this man/woman cannot see the future. At best they are telling you one of many possible outcomes, of which and you are able to change at any time by making a simple choice. If you are worried about early menopause you could look into changing your diet and possible herbs (miaowzen??) to help stave it off or get preggo quicker.

I think Miaowzen said that it's all about timing. Def start charting again, put the link in your sig if you do it online so we can all follow along with your cycle. This is my 4th month TTC as well and by no means do I think that is a long time or that it's unlikely I can have children. Each passing cycle ups the odds of the next one being the one! Where are you in your cycle now?



Good luck testers! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Lisa40

Morning guys... :hi: & welcome to the newbies

Dhime - that chart looks amazing haha... hope it doesn't keep climbing like that though or you'll be the hottest person on earth soon :rofl:

Coconuts - hope your ov hurries up for you, although it sounds like you are having fun with all the different tests :thumbup:

Our preggers girls - Hope you are all doing well & not feeling too :sick: yet

As for me, well I made it to 12DPO which it my usual LP length so she's due tomorrow, sometimes I've had an 11day so I'm grateful at least to have made it this far, no signs either way for me, but you girls know our history & problems so I'm not expecting anything other than :witch: tomorrow lol. Right before my exams too which start on Monday... :argh: lol!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :thumbup:

xx


----------



## bunda

Lisa, FX for you, both for AF staying well clear and also for your exams. 

I'm looking at charts here on this thread and there's just gotta be another BFP coming soon. Jazavac, DHime, NellieRae. We have quite a few candidates.


----------



## Coconuts

Lisa, GL for you exams! 12 day LP is great. Let's see if we can do 13....


----------



## Jazavac

Okay. 

No testing today. 

Why? Just because. 

The alarm woke me up at 6:30, as usual, and I opened my eyes still drooling on my sleeve, without covers on me, frozen and in a room that said 66F (18.8C). I was frozen. And my temp said - boo, tanking a bit. I entered it into the chart, of course. (It was 98, as opposed to my yesterday's temp of 98.2, etc).

Anyway. I went back to sleep and at 9 am, when I officially woke up for real, was covered with my blanket and did not drool around with my mouth open, I took it again, just to see where I was. It said 98.4 (which I did not put into the chart, of course) so I am feeling a bit better about it.

No AF anywhere, as well as none of her regular symptoms. The most obvious one EVERY month (when I am not on a reduction diet, of course, but instead just maintaing) is about 2 kg that I gain right before with all the water retention, and then lose by the time my period's over. Well, this month, I am actually down about .50 without any activity increase or calorie dicrease.

Weird.

Impatient, yup.

But not testing today.... for now at least. Morning urine's gone down the toilet. :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

On a completely different (and weird note), bunda, I had you in my last dream this morning. As I woke up, you two bikers were about to take off from a parking lot here in my little town.

I parked there to stay overnight in my car (?!?!) and two parking spots away was a bigger, older car, like caravan style thing or something. It was blue and it had stuff in it wrapped up in blue and yellowish tarp (I guess that was my vision of... a tent? :lol:). I didn't see you at first, but I totally recognized your OH and stared at him like a dumbass. So eventually I introduced myself (it actually wasn't the first time for me to say - hey, I know you from, uh, somewhere online and not quite directly...) and then you showed up, too.

And, um, then I woke up.

Not much point to the dream, but I felt like I should share. :weirdo:


----------



## 1babydreamer

So excited for you *bunda.* :yipee: I hope we see many more BFP's here soon!

I have a huge research paper to write and midterms this week so I may be a little M.I.A so I can be a good little student :book:

I truly think I'm out this month but I guess only time will tell. Only 5 DPO today but yesterday I was crampy and achey and feeling like I did last month before AF came. No symptoms at all yet today but I'm not too hopeful anyway this time. DH is still away and now extended another week and I miss my honey. :cry: 
At least school will keep me busy so I don't obsess like a crazy person :tease:

I will continue to stalk for more :bfp: So get testing girlies!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa40

Coconuts said:


> Lisa, GL for you exams! 12 day LP is great. Let's see if we can do 13....

Thanks Coconuts... yeah I suppose thats all we can do is take it 1 day at a time, I'm just imagining if I do ever manage it I'll be like, well this 77 day LP is a good one... you think I should test yet?? :rofl:

Ahhh Jaz you have me in such suspense :dohh:

Pleeeasssseee :test: tomorrow I've got a good feeling in my water :blush:

xx


----------



## DHime

Lisa - good luck - exams suck
Coco - I hope the scope shows something soon for you.
Jaz - You killing me woman. 
Bunda - keep sticky!

OKay, when taking AC, your fsh increases.... Can this cause hot flashes? I had one thurs night so I am just curious - I wasn't sweating or anything but I was just way hot when I am normally cold.


----------



## Jazavac

Progesterone increases the temp and causes hot flashes. Apparently it's really common!


And yes, I am driving myself crazy, too. :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

Lisa, good luck with your tests, 1baby, good luck to you, too!


It's a good thing it's Saturday today because I can keep myself busy doing whatever and not thinking about sticks. :lol:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Fingers and toes are crossed for you Jaza!!


----------



## happy12

aleja said:


> hey springh i haven't had any nausea during O so not sure what that is about...do you take any herbs? hormones raging?? our bodies are a mystery.
> 
> Jaz the suspense is killing me. :wacko:i have no idea how you have been coping with it all. you are very courageous doing the daily tests. i have decided to absolutely not test before AF is due. My last HPT last cycle was so stark white that it was like it slapped me in the face. i don't think i can handle seeing multiple BFN:blush: GL with the clear blue:hugs:
> 
> Coco (and other ladies) how many +OPK's do you get if you test daily? i did another POAS today just before golden hour and it was negative. Darkish line but lighter than control line.
> 
> hi happy12:flower: hope you enjoy the thread you have come to the right place to vent about all that extra pressure that we have being girls in our 30's. By the way that tarot reader sounds like a fool. i can imagine why it would be freaky to hear that from a stranger but i hope it doesn't give you added stress given that this person has no knowledge about your health and situation.
> 
> nellie:hugs: enjoy that wine .
> lisa- it is tricky knowing what to do in terms of having drinks etc during ttc but i don' think we should feel guilty or exclude ourselves from every guilty pleasure. i think it is an important part of self care to be able to let lose sometimes and feel normal even if it means enjoying a few bevies with friends on occasion. :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust: to everyone

You are so right Aleja. I learned my lesson. My sis convinced me to go but, I definitely don't believe in any of that or care about it. I told my hubby why can they just tell us something that really helps us instead of stressing us out..thinking we have evry symptom in the book. LOL. I'm taking it and moving on. Being here is very helpful. Rest of girls..GL with things. Looking forward to reading your posts..and check in from time to time. Currently I'm trying to hang of it. Daily checking blog. Love it Thanks Girls!!


----------



## happy12

aleja said:


> hello there, i am a newbie. this is my first post ever! i decided to join after a few weeks of stalking bnb! i too am 33 and feeling the pressure. it feels like everywhere i look friends, family, colleagues are all falling pregnant and having babies. i can't help think i have missed the boat. we been trying for 4 months and it already feels like an eternity.
> its great to know i am not the only one and its been inspiring to hear so many similar stories to mine x

I wanted to let you know..we also 4months. Your story sounds so similar to mine. I have been married for 4years..so to tell you the truth. I wished it would of happened on its own. My cousin just had her first baby @34(just turned 35 so it's not so bad to be a certain age). Make sure you stay healthy. For all the girls here also: I started trying to lose weight. I do YOGA, exercise, Aerobics..mostly Cardio. Warm packs over abdomen. I'm trying to get BMI good level to balance my body and be able to carry a child. They say Obesity can prevent you from getting pregnant. It doesn't hurt to try


----------



## Lisa40

Girls... I need help, I need bringing down to earth today, every month I would get my hopes up and every month :witch: would arrive. Now this month when we found out about oh :spermy: issues and my cyst, we decided not to 'try' this month. So I've been pretty chilled in this tww as the odds are stacked against us.
Now I'm sitting here at 12dpo & usually I have spotting at 10 11 or 12dpo... This month nothing & now this tiny bit of hope has popped into my heart and I know it's going to be crushed at some point tomorrow....

Just wanted to be reminded from you all that it's v unlikely for us this month so I'm not too disappointed... Bah why do our bodies do this to us!!

:sad2:


----------



## Jazavac

Hang in there, Lisa! There's really not much you can do at this point, other than waiting. So... you'll see. It will be a pleasant surprise, of course, if you end up pregnant and a more expected outcome, since you said you weren't really going to try, if you are not.


----------



## Miaowzen

Aww, Lisa. It's so sad when AF comes, but it hasn't happened yet so you can defer being sad about it for now. :hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

I barely needed to check my temperature this morning, I knew it would be a good one after all the insomnia. I just can't sleep when I'm hot at night so I'm feeling a bit knackered. I'll probably sleep a couple of hours during the day like I often do in this hot part of my luteal phase.

I'm having trouble with my thermometer still and it's bugging me because I paid $60 for it as an impulse buy. Never mind. It's showing grainy but there is a bit of what looks like ferning or a scratch in the middle but it's there every time and no matter how often I clean it I can't get rid of it. I also cannot clean the grainy bits off, and it's like this fern/scratch blob and the grainy bits are at two different layers of depth so I don't know which is the correct depth for focus. I already tried washing it with water a few times, next I'm going to try washing it with ethanol. If that doesn't work I'll try vinegar.

Tomorrow we have to be out of here by 8:00am and unlike all the other times I haven't got another house sit to go to. People have just completely stopped going on holidays and I haven't found anything through either of two agencies. This had better be my month because we're staying with my parents for six weeks, and that severely hampers the badonkadonking.

Bummer that no-one has tested today, the suspense is killing me! :laugh2:


----------



## Miaowzen

Lisa, good luck with your exams, and 1babydreamer goof luck with your research paper!


----------



## Jazavac

Still no AF.


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, does this make you 80% pregnant now? :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

82 points pregnant. :rofl:

I took my temperature earlier this evening and it was still pretty high (98.7), after loads of ice cold water and some time spent outdoors. So I don't know what to expect. Depending on my tomorrow's basal temp, I'll test. Or not test. 

Right now I'm just chilling out under the blanket here, reading bunda's blog.


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Jaz I'm so hopeful for you. Good luck :thumbup:

as for me well I've got pains spotting and a temp dip. *sigh* even though I was expecting it it's still so disappointing, going to go and eat my weight in chocolate now :haha:

good luck to the rest of you this cycle :dust:


----------



## Miaowzen

Where is Nellie?


----------



## Miaowzen

Lisa, I'm sorry that AF kicked in today :-( there's always a chance every cycle and you _can_ fix up that SA


----------



## aleja

hi happy, we have now been trying for 6 cycles. funnily enough i feel the same as i did at four months. it is still like an eternity but i go from feeling that it will never happen to thinking that my turn is coming up soon
You are right about the healthy lifestyle. this has been a bit of a problem for me lately. i walk every day and try to be healthy but in the last 10 years i have put on 10 kg. i was probably too skinny and unhealthy back in the day, poor diet made up of cereal and cigarettes and drinking. now i dont smoke or drink (much!) and eat actual nutritious food but i am a lot more plump and soft. same with DH. 

lisa:hugs:

i am not holding my breath this month. i am relying on a few bd's over the last week but i dont think it was enough. tomorrow i am having the Day 21 blood test so hopefully it will give me some new information to play with 

GL testers:flower:


----------



## Coconuts

Where is Nellie????? has she been testing without us?

*Lisa*, just saw your CD1 on your chart. What a rotter AF is. Fill up your Mr with lots of sperm enhancing goodies and you'll reap the benefits soon. :hugs:

*Jaz*, I'm on tender hooks waiting for you temps today. Did you test this morning?????? I'm so nervous on your behalf. I understand you're not wanting to test yesterday. I'm like you, I kind of find pleasure in the not knowing because without a cold hard no, you can still keep a little hope alive. AF usually gets me before I reach my target test day. 13DPO. I've never had a 13DPO so that's probably why :dohh: Good luck my lovely.

AFM, went bowling with some new friends. Another couple. He's actually a student of mine. He's a higher level so we chat a lot during the lessons. His lovely GF is in town this weekend so we went to the city and ate a pizza together and then went bowling! It's been more that 6 years since I last went bowling and I didn't suck! After a rocky start with 4 gutter balls in a row, I actually found my grove, got a strike and a couple of spares and quite a few 8's and 9's!!!!! I didn't loose either. :yipee:
I had a glass of beer with the pizza and I don't care. :beer: I'm just trying to chill a bit this month. I'm not drinking wine at home, although I have a splash of wine and water with lunch with MIL so she doesn't get suspitious. Caffeine is still a no. I went through a hellish headache giving up, caffeine is now out. I have a decaf cappuccino every Sunday in bed but that's it for the coffee. I'm feeling much more relaxed about BDing this month with the microscope. That and CM, CP checking is making me feel confident I won't miss it, despite the alarming jumps in temps at the moment.
The good news is that I appear to have transitional ferning this morning :yipee: It's seems too good to be true and I'll only believe it if it continues tomorrow. I'm going to do an OPK during my golden hour today. I'm expecting a neg but if full ferning pops up tomorrow then the +OPK could be today. Sounds like I'm jumping the gun a bit but with the first month of anything, you never really know to expect.
Going to get a little action from DH this afternoon too. :winkwink:
Code yellow at Coco's for approaching O. :yipee: FXD this is it.

Any more testers today? This is so exciting!


----------



## Miaowzen

The action is on at your place coconuts!! I am not sure when to test. I have one FRER -6


----------



## Coconuts

Wait till you're late hun. Test when you think you have an 80% shot at bfp. That's what I'm doing. Otherwise AF can bring the news and save me money.


----------



## Miaowzen

I know... I so hate waiting


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks coconuts, I have my oh on many many pills haha, and he's doing really well on his no alcohol rule. He's a rugby player so quite a big drinker all his life, & he said if he had a problem with his :spermy: then he'd stop & see if it helped. True to his word as soon as we got the results he's stopped so fingers crossed it helps.

Good luck with all the :sex: hope you get your ferning and pos opk soon & I hope this is your month :yipee:

oh has gone shopping on his own cos I have tummy pains so I hope he brings me lots of goodies back :haha:

xx


----------



## Lisa40

Miow, I used to test early but now I wait for af, I figure if you are pg you'll find out eventually anyway, nothing worse than seeing that :bfn: at least with not testing till you are late you can keep hoping. Although you could test get a negative but still just be too early, so you still wouldn't be sure with a :bfn: if it was an early test... So I'd wait, but that's just me.

Xx


----------



## bunda

Jazavac said:


> On a completely different (and weird note), bunda, I had you in my last dream this morning. As I woke up, you two bikers were about to take off from a parking lot here in my little town.

How weird. But we definitely spent more time in America's little towns than the big ones. I think you've probably just been reading too much of the tworedbikes blog, :haha: If I'd known you then, I think we'd have tried to take on Minnesota and dropped by.
I have a good feeling about this month. Your progesterone levels look pretty high. Your chart is looking promising.


*Coco*, I'm so glad that things are moving toward this early! fx that egg pops out soon, cos now you know it's coming you can be ready. This is why TCOYF is so adamant that you watch the signs, because just going by what happens usually doesn't help if you ov early (or late). 

*Lisa*: aaw, sorry about AF, but you;re now at the start a bright, new cycle.

*DHime*: I think you're about to spontaneously combust!


On another note: guys, I feel really bummed at the moment. My temps are dropping, dropping, dropping. I guess that means my corpus luteum is all progesteroned out and I'll be seeing AF pretty soon. I've not started bleeding yet, but I'm going to make an appointment to see a doctor about low progesterone levels for next time. I have quite a short luteal phase, which is obviously just long enough to allow implantation, but not a strong enough dose to keep going for long after that. The temps just keep dropping so I have a corpus luteum that's about conked out now.

The good news is that now we know OH makes good swimmers, I produce good CM and we can get to the point of conception. I really do feel miscarriage is now inevitable and I'm kinda making peace with that. I'm upset but not tearful. And frankly, next month _would_ be better. 

The harder this is to think about, the more strongly I want to come to this thread and talk to you guys. I find talking to OH useful and he does provide comfort, but not _as_ useful as you ladies here. :hugs: I guess because you know how I feel. He thinks he does, but doesn't. He's being really lovely, though. I can't fault him.


----------



## Lisa40

Awww bunda :hugs: are you sure that's what's happening?? Can you get some progesterone cream from the chemist and give that a go??

Have you had any spotting at all?

So sorry if you are sure but I hope that's not the case for you :hugs: :hugs:
xx


----------



## bunda

I haven't had any spotting yet. I keep expecting it.

Since it's Sunday and approximately 94.8% of my brain is given over to thinking about what's going on inside my uterus, I've been looking at other people's charts, to feed the obsession further.

ALl my extensive research indicates that dropping temps are a sign of impending mc... and then I find one in the miscarriage charts of someone who had the same pattern as mine (albeit about a week later) who thought she was about to miscarry but someone in her comments says: "nuh uh. Not always" and the original posters comes back and says "I was wrong. I'm still pg a month later".

I hate the internet

(no, I don't mean that. I love you, internet)

so now I have hope. This morning I had none. It ain't over til AF shows up. Back to panty-paranoia! :wacko:


----------



## Coconuts

Eugh. Bunda. I read the news first in your journal so of course posted there. I'm so sorry you're going through this. Panty paranoia is bad in the 2WW but must really step up a gear after the BFP and become panty paranoia for the 8MW (8 month wait)


----------



## Jazavac

bunda, :hugs: What you're going through must be horrible. But like you just said yourself, it's not over until it's over, so that's both good and bad. Good for the bean, because it might be a sticky one after all, bad for you, because you have to go through the whole wait.

Personally, I wouldn't be trying to load on progesterone, orally or vaginally, because early miscarriages are pretty much always related to chromosomal issues and are pretty much Mother Nature taking care of things its own way. And I'm already more than scared enough of playing around with her. But of course, I am saying this from my own shoes, having never experienced a plus of any sort (ok, this is a lie, I get really positive OPKs every month, right?).

Anyway, hang in there. I hope for all the best, of course. And we're here to listen and try to help, no matter what.


As for the dream, it was funny because it happened after like nearly a week of NO blog reading. Too bad we didn't know each other back then. We could have gone out and eaten some disgusting stuff, for instance!

As for my test... I did nothing this morning. My chart is telling me to stop daydreaming, even though there are no usual signs of AF at all. It'll be what it'll be. This luteal phase has, so far at least, been different than others and I have to admit that it's been fun thinking that in the end, I somehow actually might be pregnant. 

The reality bites (it hasn't really yet, ok, but it's about to), but if I can pay tens of thousands of dollars to perhaps maybe get pregnant, it'd be ridiculous for that same Mother Nature to just let me get by for the price of, say, Pre-Seed.

Meh, but better luck next time, I guess. I just hope my cycles won't keep getting longer. That's a trend I noticed that I absolutely don't support. Two or three more to go, and then I need to sell a kidney or two to move onto the next level.


----------



## froliky2011

inpghttc said:


> Hello all...I am going to be 34 in Septmeber and was wondering if anyone else is in the same boat and may be having feelings like I am having. I just (today) got my first AF after stopping the pill and am planning on TTC this cycle. I am feeling a slight rushed against time to get my BFP before November and here is why... I used to think that I had until I was 35 to get pregnant without being considered high risk. I just recently found out that the magic age of 35 is the age in which the baby is born, NOT the age in which you conceive. So, for me to deliver at age 34, I need to conceive by around November/December of 2011. Now, I am fully aware that many people have babies after the age of 35 and everything ends up being totally fine...I just guess that wanting to beat the "high risk pregnancy" status has me feeling a little nervous and pressured and was wanted to bring it up here to see if I am alone with the feeling or if anyone else feels the same way? :shrug:



I am 37 and am trying for #1. I take good care of myself, do yoga, eat healthy and the doctor said I am probably the most fertile 37 year old he has ever seen. I believe you can reduce the "High Risk" if you take good care of yourself. Exercise regularly, eat healthy, get good night sleeps, and do well at managing stress and keeping a positive mental attitude. It goes a long way! Baby Dust to All!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi froliky :hi: Some fab words there. The age thing is a big weight around a lot of our necks. I'm 30 at the moment so feel the need to get started with out family. I'm already worried about conceiving number #2 and #3 :dohh:
I do however agree with you. There's always hope. Sadie, from the October Buns thread just got her BFP and she's 41.
How long have you been TTC? Do you chart?


----------



## froliky2011

Coconuts said:


> Hi froliky :hi: Some fab words there. The age thing is a big weight around a lot of our necks. I'm 30 at the moment so feel the need to get started with out family. I'm already worried about conceiving number #2 and #3 :dohh:
> I do however agree with you. There's always hope. Sadie, from the October Buns thread just got her BFP and she's 41.
> How long have you been TTC? Do you chart?

No, I have not started charting. I bought a fertility monitor (I love it!) and use OPKs. I have checked my temperature too though. I just started TTC. I did have to have a polyp removed from my uterus (just took place the end of September) and now I feel like I have a "super highway" for the little ones! Yahoooo! :happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Coconuts said:


> Hi froliky :hi: Some fab words there. The age thing is a big weight around a lot of our necks. I'm 30 at the moment so feel the need to get started with out family. I'm already worried about conceiving number #2 and #3 :dohh:
> I do however agree with you. There's always hope. Sadie, from the October Buns thread just got her BFP and she's 41.
> How long have you been TTC? Do you chart?

I am so bad! I forgot to say "HELLO Coconuts!!!" :dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: Good to hear you're so positive! You sound really 'Bring it on!' Let's hope this is the month for that super highway!
:dust:


----------



## NellieRae

Oh, what a busy weekend! Watching in awe, wonder, and sometimes a little terror at what we're trying to make our lives become with our friends & their young kids here! 

I did not test again because there was no need - temps dove off a cliff and reared her ugly head. No baby here yet. :nope: So, needless to say there was excessive coffee & wine drinking going on over here, along with an unhealthy consumption of dark chocolate! :haha: On a more positive note - no pre-AF spotting this month and number of clots seem to be down, so I'm feeling good about that. I'm making myself feel better with the knowledge that for our new insurance, it would be better to get pregnant this next cycle or later. 

*Jaza* - Your temps could still do anything, but it does look more like the end of a cycle. :hugs2: There is still hope for you and your kidneys, in the coming months! 

Oh, *Bunda* You are being really strong about your scary temp dipping - FX for you and your little bean, whatever happens. It really isn't over til AF shows up. :hugs: While this whole ttc thing does make us all crazy, this weekend reminded me that being an actual parent makes you even crazier! Our sane days are behind us now. So I hope you're still headed off a :tease: cliff!

:rofl: at DHime's spontaneous combustion, though! Can't wait for the next round of testers here! You ladies have been busy. Welcome to all the newbies. :flower:


----------



## DHime

BUNDA - "BIG HUG" I am so sorry sweetie. It's so hard to just watch it happen when you r helpless. I wish I was there to give you a real hug. This type of thing happens often just mos women never know because they aren't looking for it. It doesn't make it easier though. I did find out that in cases like this, the women r way more fertile in the following 3 months. It may not be you though since no AF yet. Most often it's a chromasomal abnormality. 
Hang in there honey. :hugs:

Coco - Yes! I am going to explode. lol


----------



## bunda

hi to all the newbies :hi: You'll like it here, I am sure. Lots of helpful, lovely ladies.


Guys, I started spotting. I thought I'd be mega upset by that when it started but actually, I feel fine about it. It's almost like a relief and I now know I'm onto the next cycle, so further ahead than I was yesterday. I can stop worrying and look ahead to BDing the bejebus out of my OH in however long it takes for EWCM to appear, signifying the next bunda-bean appearing.

I've got a Tue morning doc's appointment where I can discuss possibly testing progesterone levels and giving me a once-over healthwise. I don't recommend stressing out to the nth degree after getting a BFP, but I think I went through the disappointment and grief early and so feel full of acceptance about things now. I'm still chart watching though and feel we gotta have another BFP soon.


----------



## Jazavac

bunda, big hugs for you! Your attitude is just awesome.


----------



## Coconuts

:flower: Bunda

*Nellie*, bah. The witch. At least you had a right good knees up with your friends. shiney new cycle.


----------



## Jazavac

Hm. It looks like I must've skipped a page here, somehow. On the other hand, my mind could be skipping things, too.

Welcome to all the newbies from me, too!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Bunda...your attitude astounds me. You have the positivity and strength to keep going, and I greatly respect a woman that can hold her head up high. I am sorry this is happening. When I lost my little one @ 10 weeks, I was utterly devastated. I guess I still am...I'd be about 25 weeks along now if I were still pregnant.

I would get to your doctor as soon as possible, not only because you are possibly experiencing a miscarriage, but because you should get some blood work done...they will want to check your blood type, progesterone, and possibly your thyroid levels. If you are losing the pregnancy, Jaza's right, it is more than likely a chromosomal defect, and nature is taking it's course.

And honestly, honey, it is OKAY to let yourself be sad. I know it was very early on for you, but if you visit the Miscarriage & Loss forum, you'll find the majority of ladies lost their beans very early...and it can be very heartbreaking. Hell, a chemical pregnancy hurts too. I love your determination and positive demeanor, but if you need to grieve your situation, even for an hour, or in private, please accept and understand how normal that is...

And, as you said, you now know conception is possible. So, you truly are that much closer to having a child...

Hang in there.


----------



## Jazavac

I am, probably, the weirdest person in the world. Or, well, I guess what just happened is kind of funny.

My daily temperature skyrocketed today again and, at 7:45 pm, I caved in and wandered to the bathroom. Peed in a cup. Dipped a cheapie. Laid it flat on the sink. Wiped.

Red blood.

Right there.

Whee? Wasted stick. 


Now my pretty important question is - when did I get my period? Is it today, on 15 DPO (as in Sunday, Oct 16) or is it in fact tomorrow, Monday the 17th? I never actually know this one. :/ I mean, I got it at 7:45pm. But still. Hm. No idea.

Here we go again. :drama:


----------



## Jazavac

I guess it should be today, the first day of the cycle. It's not like I noticed at midnight, or anything.


Well, it is what it is. I have to admit I'm not even sad about it. It's just that it worries me a little that every new period means I am kind of one step further away from having a baby.


bunda, need a cycle buddy? (Or, well, cycling buddy would be neat, too, even though I don't think my butt would ever make it all over the world. :lol:)


----------



## DHime

Bunda - Hang in there sweetie. I wish you didn't have to go thru this. And yes, there is always grieving. I cried a little at first, then said there's always next month... Then the next day I was wreck. You do what feels right for you. Some are affected more deeply than others. Sorry to put my own experience in there. It is a bit fresh in my mind still. Hang in there and give that DH a hug and keep hugging for 5 minutes straight. It helps alot.

Jaz - okay, you are just an enigma. I thought for sure you would get a BFP

I guess the witch has gotten a few of us. Getting cramps today but temp is also higher. I don't think this a month for me so I am looking forward to charting next month and figuring out what is normal for me. 

I have a question: They say we should go to the doc after 6 months of trying without sucess. Does that include a m/c or does it not count in the 6 month deadline?


----------



## Jazavac

I would count it in, but I guess I am overly too cautious. 

I mean, I don't know. I'm about to hit 34 and nothing, by which I mean - nothing, even seemed wrong with me. Then we randomly found out about those low ovarian reserves. So it makes me wonder, overall, how many people just sit and wait, while there actually might be something there that's preventing them from just simply getting pregnant. 

So, if it were me, I'd send everyone in right away. 

I have two or three months left before game plan B. :le_sigh:


----------



## Miaowzen

Aw, this feels like a sad day today. Hugs to everyone. 

@Bunda I am so sorry that you are spotting. You are not out just yet though so I have my fingers crossed.

@Jaza I hope you get more than 82 points next time. It looked close

:hugs:

I bought a dress today. It's an ordinary dress but made of stretchy fabric and would double as a maternity dress in a pinch. I don't have any dresses in my suitcase so I thought this would be a nice addition, although now I do need to take out my spare pair of pants as I don't have room for new clothes.

Just moved out of another house today and staying with family while we hopefully find new house sitting work. Good thing I already had my ovulation last week because DH's godmother is running around stressing and I think she's a light sleeper.


----------



## Jazavac

I am still a bit undecided as to where my day 1 of period goes. Today or tomorrow... hm. Leaning towards today, still, as there was no spotting, as usual, and it came around 8 in the evening.

Either way, as I was spouting random nonsense all over my blog and sorting some photos, I remembered that I still owed you guys a photo of me and my other half. I just did a quick search and couldn't find much of anything that actually had both of us in the picture (I'm usually the one taking photos). So, for now, this is me. It was insanely hard to find one where I don't have my huge sunglasses covering my face.


----------



## Miaowzen

Nice picture Jaza!! And the pizza looks nice too :laugh2:


----------



## Coconuts

And there she is. A face to the name! You look as lovely as you sound on the forums! I might be tempted, to put the first AF sighting as spotting and call the day after (full day) CD1 :shrug:

*DHime*, I agree with Jaza, include all cycles in your count that did not result in the birth of a baby.


----------



## Jazavac

I can't sleep for the life of me. I have to get up in a little bit over four hours, but it's just not happening. Dearest Husband is snoring and I'm overall, I suppose, angry and miserable in my own way. At least I'll be more than tired tomorrow and won't have time and/or energy to feel down about the whole period thing. 

I'm not sure about the spotting part since it really wasn't spotting. Ever since I got off the birth control, my periods have been starting with clear, red flow.

And, uh... lovely? Me? :lol:

Back to bed with me. Maybe I'll eventually fall asleep.


----------



## bunda

:happydance:Yay! a picture of *Jazavac*. You actually look pretty close to how I imagined. 
I do wonder though: who was the one who, after you'd taken one bite out of your pizza said: "hold on, hold on, I'll just get the camera". For me, once I've started tucking, I hate interruptions.

I had a similar pattern to you: a wipe yesterday evening, but I'm counting that as spotting in previous cycle. I started bleeding more heavily overnight, so I'm counting that as CD1 today. 

I'm noticing the cramping is worse than normal. (I'm really lucky. I get AF cramps of any note only about 2 or 3 times a year. Most of the time it's mild to nothing). This time, I can feel it's like how it was when I was younger. That's kinda of an unfriendly reminder from the witch that she won this time. 

Thank you to everyone for the supportive and kind words. Sorry to hear about your 10 week loss, Wookie:hugs: I count myself very lucky that I was only just under 5 weeks along. I was aware of being pregnant for only a few days, so doesn't feel like such a big loss. I'm back in the game on CD1. 

I've heard 10 weeks is the point at which the placenta takes over, so if that hasn't developed properly, that's when things go wrong there.

*DHime*: you definitely count any miscarriages as part of your 6 months. One of the reasons women in their thirties and forties are less fertile is because of the high instances of miscarriages and chemical pregnancies, so this counts towards the time. Particularly when you consider how many women who are not charting would never know they might have been having chemical pregnancies every month and not able to support adequate hormone levels. So frequent very early mc are part of the problem any fertility expert would be interested in looking at.


----------



## aleja

bunda, i am sorry to hear about your news. gosh it must be hard. i hope it has given you some hope though that you can conceive. hopefully next month it will be the month for you:hugs:

i was disappointed at seeing AF spreading herself out around again. :cry: why won't she go away!???? :hugs:

Jaz- i noticed that my cycles are longer since i came off bc. i think it is common but i have no idea why. it is annoying because not only is it hard to catch the egg. it takes forever for the eggy to show up. i can't believe this month i OVed around CD20. this means my current cycle will probably be about 34 days....sigh

hi to frollick:flower:

Coco- i am glad your ttc lab is all in place. i am interesting in seeing if the OPKs and ferns match up


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja, me too! By all accounts the transitional ferning should preceed the OPK by a day or two but maybe longer or less. Full ferning is probably around OPK day and the day of O. :shrug: I guess we'll see.

AFM back to nothing on the microscope. My spit is always pretty sticky in the morning and I read online that a woman had great results to pin point O if she rinsed her mouth out first thing in the morning then waited half an hour for fresh saliva to me produced. I'm going to give this a try tomorrow. Do my usual test then the rinsed one after. See what the dif is......


----------



## aleja

hi coco- i thought about getting one of those ferning devices too but in australia they are a bit expensive. there is a brand called Maybe baby that seems to be popular but i have heard mixed reports. 
today i went to get my day 21 blood test. i will get some results in a few days. hopefully no unwanted news. next step will be for Dh to get his spermy tested. he has agreed to do it but i think he is secretly hoping i will either fall preggers before this or i will just forget to ask him!! Unlikely!

I think our biggest issue is Dh being too tired to do the hard work. Unfortunately this month we did the SMEP (thinking i would get the positive at CD15) and it was going very well but i didn't think i would get a +OPK on Day 19. by this time DH was over it and we only bd'ed twice during the OV window- the day of the OPK and the next day. Who knows if it is enough but i can't do anything about it now. 

Good luck with your pending OV
i


----------



## Miaowzen

Bunda, I'm really sorry it started heavier. I was hoping the spotting would go away and the little bean would stick. You sound so calm about it all


----------



## GeekChic

Gah, we're washed out again this month, here's my summary of #3
FF score = good
OPK = fail, barely managed a feint line, sounds like I need to find my golden hour
Pre-seed = ok, only managed 1 test before O day arrived 2 days ahead of plan, but did what it said on the tin (2ml was plenty enough)
Instead soft cups = good, went in easy enough & seemed to contain everything overnight.
That makes 6 cycles (3 before I became enlightened to the way of ff & forum) Time to get dr's appointment and start testing to rule out major problems :-(


----------



## Miaowzen

I was about to put up a picture too... of me and the baby I had in the NICU doing kangaroo care which is the skin to skin contact they encourage for the really small ones. Its my favourite picture of us, but he's connected to CPAP machine and I don't want to upset anyone. :nope:

I can add it to a spoiler if you'd like it. Its my only 'mummy' shot. But I guess since this TTC thread is about conceiving #1 and not conceiving after a loss I don't know if it fits in. :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

*Aleja*, I think the thing with the microscope is you have to find the best way to get the best and most consistent sample. Otherwise it might be a bit all over the place. I'm in the thick of it. If you BDd the day before and the day of O I think you're well and truely covered. You only missed the day after and that's more of a security boink. The day break and then one more I think is only in the case that O was delayed after the +OPK a bit longer than expected. If your temps confirmed O then I say you're good and covered and you should give DH a pat on the back for a job well done.
Burn out is exactly what I'm trying to avoid with all this checking. You'd think with CM, CP, Microscope and OPKs I'd be as cool as a cucumber. It's the waiting....... it's a killer. I'm trying my best to just sit back, observe, BD regularly and wait for the ferning / +OPK to kick off the pre-seed bonkfest.

*Geek*. I'm sorry it's another no go for you :sad1: Thanks for the 2ml recommendation for the pre-seed. I was wondering if we should go for 2 or 3 and that made up my mind. I'm not terribly dry down there, just a bit lacking in the EWCM. I'm hoping it'll help the PH in there too :shrug: 

*Miaowzen*, I'd like to see if you want to share. I don't know about the others though. I understand your reservation. How old was LO? :sad1:


----------



## Jazavac

We used less than 2ml of Pre-Seed this month. Everything more than that seemed way too much and like it would just all fall out.

Miaowzen, if you'd like to share, I'd like to see the picture. You could alywas just put a link up and that way anyone can decide if they would like to view it. 

bunda, sorry for the bad cramps. Hang in there.

I've decided to, for now, go with yesterday as day 1 for this cycle. I did notice the period at 7:45 in the evening, but it started out bright red. And then I almost didn't sleep last night. I think it was about 3:30 or so when I finally fell asleep. Then got up three hours later, ugh. It's going to be a lovely day.

My husband was the one who took that picture of me. It's at one of the few restaurants I truly enjoy in the area. That was our mini weekend getaway last year for our anniversary. He's a bad camera guy and we're usually out and about together so, yeah, there are never any pictures of me, pretty much. 

Ugh. Tired. Tired. Tired.



P.S. If I leave my chart as is, I'm probably going to be one of the few people ever to have started a new cycyle with a negative pregnancy test. :rofl:


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: brilliant!


----------



## GeekChic

Agreed 2ml was plenty, could have used less. The package said 4 I think, which would have made a right mess. I was also hoping for a bit of pH buffering help, trying to second guess what might be wrong with us given that my charts look sort of normal, hostile cervix? Low / abnormal sperm? Why doesn't it just work grrr :-(


----------



## DHime

Good morning ladies!

I just realized I never said welcome to the newbies. SORRY & WELCOME!

Jazz - I love your pic and although you may not beleive it, you are a very attractive woman with kind eyes. You may be right about the testing.

Bunda - The cramps during an m/c are nasty. It's almost like a beatdown from the witch. 
GL at the doc appt tuesday. FX that everything is okay.

SO, my temps went down a bit today. I wouldn't think much of it but I went down a bit yesterday to. Coupled with cramps and I can bet the witch is knocking at my door. It works out so now I can ride all the rides in a few weeks.


----------



## SpringH

Bunda - I am so sorry and I am so proud of your attitude. Give yourself a little tlc this week..


----------



## Jazavac

:blush:

Okay, thanks everyone for the nice compliments. That's actually a pretty good photo of me, I'm normally one round bundle of fatties. :lol: But I'm still working on it.

I have no idea how I'll live through this day. It's been a while since I've been this tired. Long ago, it would have been nothing to run on some or even no sleep at all. I can no longer do it. :faint:

DHime, it ain't over until the auntie shows up!


----------



## NellieRae

:rofl: at riding all the rides! :)

*Jaza*, I'm with you - if the blood was red, evening though it was, I would call it CD 1, too. And here, in the ttc world, I can easily imagine you are far, far from the only one to have started a cycle with an hpt. Btw, when you do have your baby one day, he/she is going to LOVE your feminine roundness. Its perfect!

I usually go for 2ml of the PreSeed, too. Anything more does get to be a little messy & much for us. I'm just using it on days where I think my cm is low. 

*GeekChic* - Sorry to hear about this cycle - but your ttc journey is far from over when you go see a doc. Hopefully it'll turn into something easy & inexpensive to fix and then BAM, you're preggo after that! Or better yet, you end up staring at two pink lines right before your appt. :)


----------



## Jazavac

Here's some more information on 1st days of a cycle. 

I just talked to a friend of mine, who's a long time runner in the whole IVF deal (10 years +), so she had to master all the activities one needs to do to get through a cycle.

According to her, and she got that from various fertility specialists, the first day is always the first day of red flow (we all knew that). It stands for any day, up until pretty much 10pm (only some doctors will consider 6pm as the cutoff hour, most go with 10).

The important thing is the color (red is a yes, brown/pink is a no) and the amount. If whatever is coming out, that's red in color, requires a pad bigger than a daily paintyliner (the small one, that usually isn't even used during periods), then that day needs to be labeled as day 1, as to avoid confusing just about everything later in the cycle (charts, procedures, supplements, prescriptions, bloodwork, etc).


Now we have this here, too. 

bunda, not sure if this info will at all affect your day 1, as well as your doctor's appointment. Or you might've known it, too.

I knew pretty much everyting, except for the few details on quantities and hours. So I'm definitely then on day 2 today.

Yay starting out with a negative HPT. At least there's something funny about failing yet another month in a row!


----------



## NellieRae

I was talking to my friend this weekend about her little girls and asked how long she usually took to conceive for each one and she said "Oh, right away - the first month we tried!" I was so relieved to have chopping veggies to concentrate on......I mean I'm happy for her & her hubby (who was in the army, so they really had only a shot or two occasionally). But I didn't expect to feel jealous - even a tiny bit. Can you guys imagine just popping up preg without ever owning a bbt thermometer, a hundred supplements, opk tests and everything else? Without even know what FF is? 

Shaking it off & look of wonder has passed. Back to the adventure & a new cycle for many of us. :coffee:


----------



## Coconuts

Don't believe it Nellie. I think when you're outside of a supportive forum like this I think it's harder to deal with the bfn months. I asked the same thing to a friend of our and guess what she said, 'right away, first try!' DH asked the father on a separate occasion and he actually said they'd been at it for 3 months. It's not a big difference but it's not the first try. I think some women might feel a stigma for not getting pregnant straight away and possible exaggerate the truth. :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

I actually do know quite a few who really only tried once. Even not quite at a date they though their ovulation would have been, or whatever. 

But at the same time, I know a bunch who took a year or so, without any special diagnosis (or any at all, for that matter), as well as those who needed several IVF treatments.

Some are not parents at all (yet?), either.

It all depends. And I sure wish I could just get it without struggling hard. But I guess it's perhaps comforting, in some weird way, that I do know it won't happen just like that... hm. :shrug:


----------



## DHime

I am with coco on this. She is probably stretching the truth a bit. Then again, maybe she is just that luck. Get her to buy you a lotto ticket...


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> I am with coco on this. She is probably stretching the truth a bit. Then again, maybe she is just that luck. Get her to buy you a lotto ticket...

:haha:


It never crossed my mind that someone would lie about how long it took - unless they first lied about when they were or were not ttc, which I can understand. That wasn't the case here, but who knows? :shrug: I was just more surprised with the little flash of jealousy. But maybe you're right, too, Jaza, that waiting for this will make us appreciate it more, more sure we want it to begin with, and less afraid when it happens....


----------



## DHime

OMG - I just found out my assistant, whom I told about the BFP during cycle 2 (she was sworn to secrecy btw) went and blabbed to the entire department. :saywhat:
Oddly enough she did not spread the news of the M/C. People are comming up to say how happy they are for me.... One of them finally told me who it was that spread the rumor. This totally explains why people keep comming up and asking me.... those I don't even know?! :growlmad:

I just kept saying that it is just a rumor. :finger: 
I could STRAGLE HER~!


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh, wow, DHime. I would be exploding all over the company and especially the person who started the whole deal. 

I have to admit that I've been slightly enjoying (masochist, mind you) the slight chatter between my co-workers. They know something is going on, but pretty much nobody understands any of it. So every once in a while I am getting a good laugh from some out of the comments and/or questions.


----------



## Coconuts

*DHime*, what a silly babble mouth! You'll know better next time I'm sure. Mum's quite literally the word!
Must be an awful wrench each time you're reminded of it. :hugs:


----------



## DHime

NASTY LITTLE GOSSIP MONGER that one...
I tolerate manythings except gossipers. That's just wrong.
I only told her because she was asking why I was teaching her how to do my job.
Lesson learned. I had a talk with her though. She will never speak of my business out there again.


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> *DHime*, what a silly babble mouth! You'll know better next time I'm sure. Mum's quite literally the word!
> Must be an awful wrench each time you're reminded of it. :hugs:

I am ok with it now. And yes, nest time I won't be thinking of my boss not being put out. I stay quiet till 12 weeks


----------



## bunda

I would like everyone who still thought you were pregnant to go tell that office gossip that you miscarried. So she has to hear that a hundred times over. Maybe then she'll learn what awkward feels like. Ugh, I hate it when people blab other people's secrets. That's why I make sure I never tell anyone. Only my sweetie OH knew about the BFP (and you gals)

That made me think about what Coco said: that people will lie/exaggerate about how quickly they fell pregnant. I know I would find it hard to explain to people who much effort is going into conception - knicker-watch, temping, charting and all that - and I'd probably want to downplay all that. (I wouldn't go so far as to claim it all happened on the first try - not only is that downright dishonest, but people are often asking for a reason!)

I think I'd not tell work until the 12th week. I'm not actually obligated to tell anyone until the 26th week, but I think I'd find it hard to hide a bump.


----------



## Jazavac

The whole deal is so much different for me, considering where I live and where my family and friends are. Under some normal circumstances, I probably wouldn't have told anyone until there was something to hold onto. As it is right now, my family and friends know, as I had to get some of them involved to get some of my medical paperwork scanned, or whatever. So they know more than I originally would have wanted to share. 

But that's fine. They are not right here, so there are not too many questions asked. And basically, they are not even able to see what I specifically don't show them, etc. 

People over here, however, I kind of don't care about. To the point where it almost makes no difference to me if they know, and what they know. I suppose this is even pretty hard to explain. Nobody knows any details, of course, some have some ideas of what's going on, but the majority of people around me don't really know anything, anyway. 

If I ever actually get pregnant, work people won't hear about it before I hit some safe mark, whatever that will be. The bump will likely nicely hide itself hugged by my regular fat. :lol:


----------



## DHime

lol - thanks for making me visualize her having to tell everyone out there. Made me laugh.
I would be able to hide the bump for a while also. The only real benifit to being a curvy girl. Though I would trade it to be thin again.


----------



## Coconuts

DHime your a blondie!!!! Your hair was darker in the other photo wasn't it.

Bunda, I'm with you, I'll be honest about the time frame but I'm not sure I'd divulge all the charting, lick n looking, stick peeing etc to the general populus. If someone who was trying with no luck was asking I might share a little more though.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, yeah, people around me definitely don't know about the whole... lab. :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

DHime is that you in that picture? You sure do look completely different than you did in your old avatar!


----------



## Jazavac

News from one of the supervisors behind my back (I sit close to their offices):

- meeeowargghhmeeee meaaaoooowww meeeelttyy meelt squeaaaaaaaaaaak I just heard your news, aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww congratulationssssssssssss aaaaaaaaaaaaw now it makes sense why you have been sicklyyyyyyyyyyy

- yes, meow awww melty melt squeaaaaaaaaaaaak I am 12 weeks along meeeeeeeow squeaaaaaaaaaaak


There we go. Two of them now, one about 5 meters ahead of me, the other one about 5 meters behind. Two weeks apart.


----------



## DHime

lol - no. it was a wig for a costume. I have lots of them for stage shows.
I was with a theatre troupe and had lots of extra props and stuff. I used to design and create costumes for them as well. The pic was at a convention contest where I was a judge.
That is my dog though. Named im tilt cause he was run over by a car (which broke his neck, back, hip, and leg) and when his neck healed, it was left perminantly tilted. Plus he runs on 3 legs because of a pin in his hip.
I rescued him 3 years ago. 8lb yorkie


----------



## Jazavac

Aww, that's so nice of you to adopt the doggy!


(People behind my back are still squeaking and meowing.)


----------



## SpringH

Wow DHtime.. I hate the gossip and really only tell people what they need to know. I have put too much trust in people at work in the past only to be burned.. I guess that explains people asking that did not even know you... arrghhhh


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> Aww, that's so nice of you to adopt the doggy!
> 
> 
> (People behind my back are still squeaking and meowing.)

lol

i also have 2 birds. hime and greyson. hime is where i got my name on line. it means princess in japanese


----------



## Miaowzen

It's nice putting a name to a face  DHime, I like your outfit even if it is a wig, you look pretty and you remind me of Dorothy from Wizard of Oz!

Bunda, good luck with your appt today. I hope it all goes ok and that the horrible cramps go away :-( don't forget chamomile tea

Jaza, I agree that you look very kind, and you also look like a "no nonsesnse" kind of person so all fits in with your Internet presence! The women screeching and howling behind you sound so irritating


----------



## Miaowzen

Ok, I've put the picture of me and LO in a link, so please only look at it if you are comfortable seeing a very small baby. He was born 25 weeks gestation but this is at about 6 or 7 weeks when he was big enough to be let out of his crib for an hour a day. This is the only picture I have of me being a mum, and I am proud of it even though maybe it looks a bit odd. In my mind I am sending peace and good wishes to my baby. I lived every day for the 1 hour of kangaroo care :)

The baby is connected to a CPAP machine so only look if you are comfortable.
Photo


----------



## Jazavac

The picture doesn't look odd even a tiniest bit, Miaow. I can't even begin to imagine what you have been through. Big hugs.


----------



## Miaowzen

Thanks Jaza  I was thinking about it yesterday and brought the picture up because MIL and FIL have vowed never to speak to us again but DH's godparents have started to take over the role as parents. Yesterday I talked to our godfather about the previous pregnancy as he has been sharing with us some of his personal things. I was a bit scared to talk to them as our godmother is MIL's best friend and so we thought that they would judge us the same, but it all turned out fine.

My temperatures are looking like a camel hump. I am hoping that tomorrow they go back up instead of down... My luteal phase ranges from 10-13 and today is 9dpo


----------



## SpringH

Miaowzen - I am glad you have parental figures to confide in and possibly get some advice.. Hope your temps move upward


----------



## Lisa40

Awww miow, it's a lovely picture, & your baby is beautiful, so sorry for what happened :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Coconuts

DHime said:


> i also have 2 birds. hime and greyson. hime is where i got my name on line. it means princess in japanese

And all this time I thought Hime was your surname. You sneeky little undercover avatar online namer you :haha:

You'd look good blonde!

Love Tilt by the way. DH and I have a soft spot for little dog. Not too little mind you, Yorkies, Pugs, Jack Russels, King Charles's, British Bulldogs etc...


----------



## Jazavac

Hm. Where's everyone? 

Do you all _have a life_? :rofl:


----------



## Miaowzen

Hrmmm... Looks like I'm going to be out this month, although not definite yet.

I went to the bathroom and did the usual swipe of cm, it was all good - cervix was very soft, squishy and medium height and lots of watery creamy cm. I thought that was a good sign.

But then I needed to go back to the bathroom after only a few minutes. I wiped and it was pale pink! I guess the initial cervix swipe must have triggered the change. So I swiped again and this blob of stretchy pink came out onto the tp.

I guess this is the start of my period and maybe it will start tomorrow. 10dpo. Not happy with such a short LP. Of course it could be IB but I don't really believe in it. Last month I was hoping for IB and it turned into 5 days of bright red spotting followed by my period :-(


----------



## Jazavac

It really might be IB, Miaow!


----------



## Coconuts

Miaowzen, I totally missed the post with the pic and was all confused but these last posts. Have gone back and read what I missed this morning.
It's a beautiful pic my lovely. What an experience you and you DH have been through! I'm so sorry for your loss. LO looks so lovely :hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

Thanks, I like that picture too. It is a reflective picture that reminds me that sometimes the important things in life are fleeting but you need to cherish the moment.


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen - I am so sorry for your loss. You LO was beautiful. You are just georgeous also. I am glad you showed us.

Coco - Thanks! I used to dye my hair blonde and it looked good. Though because I am natually a red head, it was never pale blonde. more like light orange. lol
I love animals altogether. I would have a cat if not for the birdies. I like allowing them time out of thier cage every day. I used to volunteer at a no-kill shelter and fostered dogs. Kind of like shelter rehab so they would make better pets. Also gets them socialized for families. Most shelters just leave them in a cage all day so the animal developes bad behaviours as a result.
Anyway, I guess I have always used my maternal instincts on animals cause I was afraid to have kids.


----------



## Jazavac

Aaaa, redhead. My husband is one. And I said I'd return the babies to the store if they're not readheads, too.

:lol:

Yes, yes, I'm kidding.


My great grandma, my uncle and my cousin are redheads. Well, great grandma _was_ one. So I'm hoping for the best. I'm slightly redish. The shine and all. :drama: But am as pale as one, that's for sure.


----------



## DHime

My DH says the same thing. lol
I said sorry but I have the dominant here. 5 generations of red hair. Mine is the least red of all my family. My twin sister has beautiful aurburn hair. Mine in brownish/blondish/redish - I dunno what to call it. One day I will get a decent pic on here though


----------



## anniepie

double post


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies

sorry I've not been around much - finding it hard to get on at the moment as I'm on jury service. AF arrived today which is really annoying as it means my LP this cycle was just 8 days (usually 10). 

for those of you who haven't read in my journal, OH proposed at the weekend. Completely ecstatic about it. But it throws open again my long term personal battle of whether I want to wait to TTC until after I'm married. I find it hard to contemplate waiting any longer to TTC. But also know I won't get my ideal wedding if I don't wait...


----------



## NellieRae

Wow, congrats *anniepie*!!! :happydance: :happydance:

How far into the future will your wedding be? You'll have to decide what is less stressful for you - putting ttc on hold so you can have the wedding you want or worrying about your biological clock. :juggle: Does your OH feel the same way as you do about it?


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats, anniepie!


----------



## anniepie

thanks ladies. we're both on the same page really...we had both wanted to wait, but then both of our clocks went overtime (he's 36 and worried about being an old dad). we'd want a low key wedding so shouldn't be a huge wait, but due to various things at least 7 months...not sure i can wait that long to TTC to be honest!!


----------



## NellieRae

What is it specifically about being pregnant at your wedding that most upsets you? Not being able to drink? A bump? What people will say?


----------



## Coconuts

I've said it before but I'll say it again. Congratulations Anniepie!!!!!! :wedding:
If it were me, I just couldn't wait any longer to TTC. But that's speaking for myself, in my head space. Someone on your journal thread said that a wedding is one day and a baby is the start of forever. While I agree that a wedding is just one day, it's a pretty special day that you're never going to forget. Saying that, from what I hear, having children changes your entire perspective on things and what was once important is gone in the blink of an eye. I already know I'm not helping here.
So 7 months away. That'd be 7 months pg or less....... Hmmmmmm that sounds doable. How about waiting for a month or two so if you get your BFP when you get back to TTC you'll be a max of 5 months or around 20 weeks I guess. Nice bump but not waddling around. Or wait three months and be 16 weeks? Smaller bump.
If being pg on the day is just out of the question then this is all pointless.
Oh Annie, what was the general consensus when you went through this before during the WTT stage. Just go for it I guess?


----------



## Miaowzen

@ DHime and Jazavac - I love red! DH has red in his whiskers but the rest of his hair is black so no red for us. I hope both of you sport children with beautiful red locks 

@ DHime - why were you afraid to have children? Have you made up with that fear? :hugs:

@ Anniepie - congrats again!! :happydance:

I have to go jump on a plane in an hour, but I just wanted to report that my chart has gone triphasic!!! I think I feel far too hot to get a period today so FX that it stays away. I am 10dpo today which is my usual LP length, but occasionally it sneaks up to 13


----------



## Jazavac

Have a safe flight, Miaow!


I think we have finally decided on our trip. It's going to be Chicago, by car. Takes a little bit under 8 hours to get there and I expect it to be a horribly boring highway ride. I am not absolutely sure yet this is what I want done (I'm the one driving, pretty much), but we'll see. There are not too many other options that don't require flying and, at this point, pretty much anywhere we go might cost a lot. With some possible IVF not so far down the road, I am not too comfortable spending a fortune.

Hm hm.


----------



## DHime

Anniepie - CONGRATS! I unerstand your dilema. we went through the same thing! We ended up eloping at the courthouse and getting the judge to take 2 pictures. lol We were gona have a ceremony later when we had the money. We ended up saying we want a baby more than a wedding. But that's us. Everyone is different though. Just do what makes you guys happiest. 

Miaowzen - Thanks.
I was always afraid to have kids because mental issues run in my family. (My mom was very abusive due to her Bipolar issues) I was terrified to pass that down. I swore no to have kids before going thru alot of therapy.


----------



## DHime

ok finally got a decent pic on here


----------



## Jazavac

It's a small one again! I can barely see you at all.


----------



## bunda

congratulations anniepie!!!:wedding:

I'd be very tempted to just ease off on ttc (but not go onto any kind of birth control) until after the wedding. Kinda go into NTNP mode for a few months. If something happens it does, but not actively trying. 
Although I do see it'd be quite a problem to pick out dress and then find there's no way you could wear it on the day. :haha: but I'd probably think that good luck rather than a disaster, but that's me.


*DHime,* I completely missed the temporary picture. People were talking about your dog - I'm squinting at the picture trying to make out some sort of dog and then later it turns out you changed the pic. :dohh:

My doc appointment was a huge disappointment. I've been to see this particular one before (ironically, when I needed a new prescription for birth control pills after coming back from my travels). She was horribly dismissive of me then so I wasn't expecting any warmth this time.
She was completely and utterly disinterested in anything I had to say. She didn't so much as glance as my charts, wasn't interested in my dropping temps. All she wanted to know was had I retaken a hpt (no) and she suggested I do that (because you can bleed and stay pregnant - I knew that but my falling temps meant I didn't think this a one-off bleed but a proper AF).

I asked her about my very very short periods (two light days on average and this time a period of one day. ONE DAY! and my short luteal phase. Again she was completely not interested in any of that, and when I asked about testing for progesterone she said "we only test that one people who can't _get_ pregnant -and even then only after a year". 
me: a year?! Even though I'm 34?
Dr: mmh. So take another hpt and if it's positive, we'll go from there 

She wasn't interested in whether I ovulate, how long my periods are, what my luteal phase looks like. She couldn't have cared less about anything on my charts. 
I left quite disappointed. She basically was saying: go away and don't come back after a year of trying. 

She's right that I'm not long off birth control and it's probably no use tweaking hormones that are naturally out of kilter (funny how they never tell you about this when they put you ON the pills). I wouldn't have minded so much if she's SAID that, but she didn't even suggest the idea that I might need to let things settle down before tweaking progesterone levels artificially, but she's wrong about progesterone levels only being important if you can't _get_ pregnant. It's needed to _stay_ pregnant, too. Plus I'm producing eggs every month but have ridiculously short and light periods, so I'm probably making an endometrium about a micron thin. I could never stay pg that way. ugh. I guess I just feel not listened to. 
My plan is to ttc again as usual this month and if I get another BFP followed by AF, then I go see a different doctor. I did retake a hpt and it came back negative (no surprise there). 

I have started to wonder whether that clearblue was a false positive, although that doesn't explain why it took 19 days past ov for AF to show up. :shrug: maybe I imagined it. I can only try again this cycle and make sure I see a different Dr.


----------



## sunnysun

Jaz- sorry the wicht as hit you, I was hoping to find another good news from you but I'm sure this won't be too far away for you ;)
I have heard Chicago is a great city- on my list to visit on day!

DH- is that a recent pic? It's lovely, nice and sunny by the look of it, nothing like London!

Anniepie- congrats! 

Coco and the rest of the girls- how things going? 

I'm off to Istanbul this Friday,so need a break!


----------



## anniepie

NellieRae said:


> What is it specifically about being pregnant at your wedding that most upsets you? Not being able to drink? A bump? What people will say?

I always wanted a catholic wedding. might seem hypocritical seeing as I obviously don't follow my religion to a T, but that's the main reason...


----------



## sunnysun

Bunda- I have just realised what happened to you, pages here goes so fast that it's easy to miss on something.

Really sorry about your mc, I personally think that if you have a positive result this alwasy means that your are pregnant and not that your period was late.

I had 2 mc, the first one just before I was 6wk and I started spotting like you. I also had an horrible experience with the doc the first time, useless is the best word I can desribe my doctor.
Sorry about what you're going through, would you doctor referrer you to a fertility specialist? 
It's normally very unlikley that you will have a second mc.

The good thing is that you can get pregnant, I would suggest you to wait on this cycle before trying again,I read and been told that your body and hormones need time to adjust again and that there is a higher chance of miscarrying again should you get pregnant so soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

*Bunda* my love, that Doc sounds exactly what I expect when I think about going to the Docs. At this point I think it's safe to say you know more than her! Can you change doctors? At the very minimum you need one who will listen to what you're telling her. :grr: I feel outraged for you.

Like Sunny said, I think the positive was in fact positive just your hCG never got that high. Join me in Agnus Castus. Good all round hormone balances, can help lengthen your LP by giving your progesterone a boost too and is said to help with short and light or long and heavy periods. The key word here with AC is balance. That's what we all need. It can take a while to get going so you should start it as soon as you can if you decide to do it. I'm totally in love with it so far, even though O was delayed on month 1 of AC. :hugs:

*DHime*, is your DH blond????

*Sunny*, I'm still eagerly awaiting O day. CM is a little way away yet, CP is getting there and the microscope is looking promising! I found some advice to get best results on the microscope to rinse you mouth with water 30 mins before you do the sample. I did one sample this morning first thing, then rinsed and waited. I then did the second sample. The first sample was some granule / spots as usual with some tiny dots all clustered together. The second sample after the rinse turned up some crystallization patterns on about half of the slide! Both sample were before food or drink except sample two was with a cleaner, fresher sample. The woman who gave the advise said that if she didn't rinse first she'd get some false negatives. I think this might be true here! It's too early to know anything for sure. Really need one good cycle with it to see what the change is and how much it changes by. I'm CD16 already so at least the microscope is helping to pass the time!


----------



## DHime

Bunda - I am so angry for you. People like that should work for the dmv.
Hang in there. Early m/c do happen alot. And yes you are less likely to have another. The risk is higher considering age as a factor but not by much. :hugs:

Coco - yes, very blonde. he is sweedish. sort of stands out in south Florida. Well, anyone not latino or haitian stands out here.

Sunny - That pic was at Disney this summer. there will be more this fall so I will update.
 



Attached Files:







DD at the Beach 008.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4









Baptism 002.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DHime

Ok. This getting weird and totally freaking me out. The last week or so I have been getting hot flashes!
Out of nowhere, I am hot and red for no reason. Last thursday and again today.
This happened last month also when I got a bfp. AF is due tomorow and I just read (thanks to google) that it could be an early pg sign.
OMG - Please let it be that. I don't want to be in early "the change" 
My co worker saw me this afternoon and said it must be that. I didn't know my head could snap up so fast!


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for good pictures of the DHime family!


bunda, wow, that was horrible. The experience, that is. Is there a chance to switch doctors? I really would. The whole story reminds me of what some random American would do (and does, according to what I hear from friends and/or acquaintances). Is there a chance for you to go see a fertility specialist? They'd more than likely order at least some bloodwork. 

I'm not really familiar with the system in the UK, but I thought you had to be under 30 to be completely dissmissed before you have tried for a year. 

By looking at your charts, I'm really sure you didn't imagine a line on that ClearBlue. After all, they say 50-60% of first-time pregnancies end up as early miscarriages (those before any heartbeat at all could be detected), also known as chemical pregnancies. It's just that the majority of women actually never find out because the majority of women (even though this and many similar sites are misleading) actually do not temp or pay much attention to anything related to their menstrual cycles.

I'd really do my best to go see another doctor and demand some bloodwork. After all, I got it work here in the US, where absolutely nothing ever seems to work. There's gotta be a way for you, too.



anniepie, my husband and I are not at all religious, but we had a Catholic ceremony last year in Croatia. I was raised Catholic, but I abandoned all that long ago. We got married in the US and had a civil ceremony thing, for legal purposes. There was a reception, too, and only a small part of my family managed to be there. No friends at all. So I owed them all some kind of something. In Croatia, there would be no problems with a Catholic priest (at least the majority of them) if the bride was pregnant. Of course, if you have your own reasons, that's absolutely understandable.


----------



## NellieRae

anniepie said:


> NellieRae said:
> 
> 
> What is it specifically about being pregnant at your wedding that most upsets you? Not being able to drink? A bump? What people will say?
> 
> I always wanted a catholic wedding. might seem hypocritical seeing as I obviously don't follow my religion to a T, but that's the main reason...Click to expand...

Hmmm, that is a tricky one. I remember lying to our deacon :blush: during pre-cana about just living together.....but maybe there is a priest who could be understanding? Not sure how you nonchalantly ask that one, though! If having a Catholic wedding is very important to you & DH, avoiding pregnancy is the way to go -at least until you are close enough that a pregnancy wouldn't be showing yet! Maybe choose a forgiving dress style....:ninja:
*
Bunda*, I want to revoke your doctor's license to practice! Some people really shouldn't be in that role! :growlmad: I hope you can find someone new. :hugs:

*Dhime*: You & DH are adorable - and your babies will probably look like little cherubs. :kiss: I actually had random hot flashes during one of my luteal phases, just a couple times. Your previous charts say you ovulate, so let's hope we're both years away from crossing over....


----------



## DHime

aww thanks nellie! I sure hope it's nothing. cause i don't like it.


----------



## DHime

A rant
Has anyone else noticed that every time you think you know your own body, it changes on you? It would be nice if the host was in on the joke. You know?


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi girls!

Bunda, I'm really sorry about your doc appt, but to be honest it doesn't surprise me at all. Doctors always treat me like that because I have done my homework and they want to instill compliance so they treat you like crap. These days I only go to a naturopath. Last year when I had really long cycles (looked like PCOS) the doctor was dismissive whereas the naturopath spent an hour pouring through my charts with me and asked me a lot of questions and requested specific diagnostic tests. When my tests showed I had extreme cholesterol deficiency the doctor said "you're going to live forever!" whereas the naturopath said "cholesterol is the precursor for hormones. You're not making any hormones". The naturopath clinched it because I started eating eggs and fish and the very next month my cycle was fixed. So if you find a good naturopath you may get a very good service although I would stay away from the esoteric ones. Mine was also a certified midwife and had 15 years experience with women's health.


----------



## Miaowzen

I think I might take a pg test tomorrow. 3 things changed m mind since last night:

1. The pink cm vanished. I put a menstrual cup in overnight and there was just one spot of brown in it.
2. I woke up so incredibly hot and discovered my chart was now triphasic at 10dpo
3. I got off the plane in Melbourne and started sneezing due to the pollen here... When I blew my nose I got a nosebleed! I'm feeling very hot indeed.

What do you think! Could it be my month? I told DH last night that my period was coming on, so he is so disappointed, and he forgot to charge his phone last night so he still doesn't know any different. It would be so nice to surprise him with a positive pregnancy test.


----------



## DHime

whats esoteric?


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime, what has happened??


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen said:


> DHime, what has happened??

i keep getting hot flashes. new thing to me the last cycle and now this one


----------



## Miaowzen

Esoteric is like angels and crystals and things that you have to "just believe". Some naturopaths tend towards that, whereas other naturopaths are very scientific and use microscopy, diagnostic tests, analysis of eyes, tongue, skin, hair etc. Because a naturopath is a private health professional, they have longer appointments, up to an hour.


----------



## Miaowzen

Ok... But I hope the hot flashes mean you're pg  :hugs:


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen said:


> Ok... But I hope the hot flashes mean you're pg  :hugs:

thanks - just tried that got BFN
It could also be that hormones are still out of wack :shrug:


----------



## SpringH

bunda - do they have Dr Rating website for your area or insurance or any friends/family to recommend someone else? I am so sorry that Dr. was useless and had no empathy.


----------



## SpringH

I finally got my crosshairs on CD 23 and I average a 29 day cycle so now I am getting concerned that my LP is too short!! Can stress cause this? Do I have to do another month of OPK's and Temping to verify? 

I had a bit of a freak out last night.. Why is this so hard? Why is this not working? What did I do wrong in my life that I may be broken? Is there something wrong with him? Do we just not work? Do I just not want it bad enough? Am I/ Are we not really ready? 

The range of all of this really got to me.. Have you all gone through this or is there something really off with my journey?


----------



## Jazavac

I keep getting that, SpringH. Except that I know what's wrong with us.


----------



## Miaowzen

Aw, is everyone too sad this month to comment on my (hopefully) good news? I would love some reassurance, feeling a bit nervous for my testing tomorrow. But I understand... its feeling a bit flat around the thread, everyone had a bad month :-/

:hug:


----------



## Miaowzen

SpringH.... I don't think you're any different to the rest of us. When something takes a long time you start to really doubt yourself. Do you have any medical conditions that you know of? Is this your first month charting? It might be that if you O'd late then your cycle will be a bit longer this month, like 33-35 days. Its still in the normal range. I hope so :hugs:. If you do end up having a short LP at least then that will give you a plan for what to work on next 

Btw stress can cause your O date to be delayed, but doesn't normally affect your LP. Your LP is based upon how much progesterone your corpus luteum produces, which should be relatively stable in theory, although mines ranges from 10-13 days post ovulation. Ovulation on the other hand can range from 10-25 cycle days or so, so its a lot more variable.


----------



## GeekChic

Fx for you Miaow a couple more days will tell all

SpringH I'm in the exact same place, considering going to the Drs to try and find out what could be wrong with us, but mainly frustrated, confused and angry that we didn't start sooner. 
Bunda - bad luck with the useless dr, we need better consistency in womens health services here in the uk, my friends dr in London was really decent and referred her straight away, after ~6 months of trying and she was 33. 
I second what coco says about AC they do have a balancing effect
 chin up chick


----------



## GeekChic

PS CONGRATULATIONS ANNIEPIE 
Weddings are great, being married (to the right guy) is awesome


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, i have scrolled through hundreds of pages to catch up so i may have missed a few important things..:flower:

miawozen- your mum photo is beautiful. i can't imagine what that would have been like for you. GL on your test tomorrow:hugs:

annie- congrats on your engagement..:happydance:very exciting news..i am not sure about your dilemma to wait or not wait but i think if it was me i couldn't any longer- i have enough trouble waiting from cycle to cycle

geek- i think it was you who mentioned feeling jealous at ur friend. i am the same. i feel so guilty but i am finding it difficult to feel true happiness for my friends pregnancies and babies....it is really shameful at times because the last thing i want is to send out my envy vibes their way :blush:

spring- its ok to have freak outs its hard not to when despite our best efforts mother nature isn't cooperating. Hope tomorrow is a better day and I agree with the AC ,it is great. 

not much happening in the Aleja world. Tomorrow i will ring my doctor and find out results for the 21 day bloods. :telephone:
Bunda, hope you find another doctor. given our ages it is very sad to think doctors dismiss us so easily


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen said:


> Aw, is everyone too sad this month to comment on my (hopefully) good news? I would love some reassurance, feeling a bit nervous for my testing tomorrow. But I understand... its feeling a bit flat around the thread, everyone had a bad month :-/
> 
> :hug:

:hugs: I am hoping you are pg - sorry - i was online but my comp was acting up all evening. I couldn't get pages to load. 
:flower:Did you test yet this morning?

I am having cramps again but no sign of AF. I think the o date on my chart is wrong though. It hit me this morning that I had O pain about a week and a half ago. I was thinking it may be something else but now I am thinking that maybe I even o'd twice? who knows. I wish AF would hurry up so I can start the next cycle.


----------



## SpringH

Miaowzen said:


> Aw, is everyone too sad this month to comment on my (hopefully) good news? I would love some reassurance, feeling a bit nervous for my testing tomorrow. But I understand... its feeling a bit flat around the thread, everyone had a bad month :-/
> 
> :hug:

Miaowzen I am so sorry you are feeling that way... Your chart looks great this morning. Did you test? Day 10 may be early, but I hope you get that bfp!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Oops, Miaow, I'm also sorry you feel ignored. I'll have my fingers (and legs actually) crossed for you! 

I've been extremely tired again (I think that's lately been coming WITH my period) so I'm spacing in and out, forgetting more than half of the things I want to say or comment on.

Let us know as soon as you have your results!


----------



## DHime

Wierder and weirder - my temp went up today but I still feel like the witch is hovering.

Miaowzen - Saw your chart also. looks really promising! Any test results yet???


----------



## Jazavac

:test: DHime!


----------



## DHime

I did it last night and Negatory. It wasn't fmu so I dunno.
I will again if no AF today.
Weird thing (sorry for tmi) is that I tested my temps orally and vag and oral was 98.01 when vag was 99.04 I took my temp after lying in bed about 15 min awake. So i took half a degree off since the temp normally rises an half a degree after waking. (I thought my hooha must have a fever) lol


----------



## bunda

I really hope you've tested, Miaowzen. Your temps are normally lower than this by 11dpo. Argh, don't you just wish you could have a sneak-peak to one day ahead sometimes? It could drop or it could go up. Nailbiting stuff. I'm keeping it all crossed for you. It 'd be so nice to be able to surprise DH with the news. 
Your photo with your little son was very touching. It must have been hard at the time, so I imagine the emotions you feel are mixed when looking at the picture. You did the best for the little guy, though. We all can only parent with the resources that we have. Accepting we can't do it all and be everything is hard.

Also, re your story about the naturopath, I may just start looking into that. I'm just concerned that were I live, I'm more likely to come across the esoteric ones. Better to do some research on that, in case someone tries to cure me with angels or something. 


*DHime*, weird temp upswing there. I'm finding it really hard to pinpoint ov date on your chart. Again, wishing for a mini timemachine. The hot flashes are odd, but so many pg symptoms are actually only high progesterone symptoms (probably why I never get any, even when AF is near). Mother Nature likes to play with us, I feel.


*Coco* I am seriously contemplating trying Aunt Agnes' Cactus. One day periods were my teenage dream but at the moment I feel like the system is broken. I'll take a longer follicular phase if I can get my progesterone up a bit. I'll be nipping to Holland and Barrett in my lunch hour tomorrow. How much do I take and is it for the whole cycle or just the follicular phase? 

Still annoyed by my doc. I can understand it's frustrating when a patient walks through the door, sits themselves down and starts talking like they know "bla bla luteal phase, bla bla withdrawal bleed yada yada corpus luteum" and the doctor thinks "Why you jumped up little... Do you not know how many years of training, the years I studies, what I went through and they come in here thinking they know it all...." and so want to keep you down. But I don't claim to know it all. I know I know squat about almost everything healthwise, but this is something I've looked into. And she wasn't interested. Boo to her. I can choose to have a different doctor next time. I definitely will. No wonder her bookings were all available.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, I'm looking at your chart, bunda and you really did have pretty much one day of period there. That's just weird, if not wrong. I mean, I must admit I don't know enough about it to say whether or not it'd be normal. Is there a chance to schedule something with another doctor right away, or do you need to wait? I am pretty clueless about the system there.

I don't know where my heavier flow is coming from this month. It's getting to the point where it's starting to annoy me. I am so impatient, overall. 2WW is hard to get through, but the follicular phase, in fact, is no different to me. I would like to order a fast forward button (one that actually works, please). Does anyone know where to get them? I also need a few pounds of patience, too.


----------



## DHime

Bunda - I am so in agreement.
Our bodies tease us every month. Then they throw in a curve ball or 2. 
I did start taking that stuff to balance my hormones so who knows. This may just be my body trying to regain proper balance. I know the 2 day light AF was a dream. Who knew it was a curse.


----------



## Jazavac

Whee, both of my pregnant co-workers just came to my desk with their ultrasound pictures. They are _convinced_ I'm going to be pregnant because pregnancies always come three at a time.

Oooook.


----------



## Coconuts

Hi everyone!
*Miaowzen*, a bfp from you will lift the thread out of it's funk although I must say people are pretty chirpy even with all the drama we're all dealing with. I think you must just be sensitive to the forum mood at the moment. :hugs: Can you feel the love?

*Bunda*. Aunt's cactus :rofl: I take the Good n Naturlal brand at H&B. Each capsule is 400g. The bottle says to take 2 twice a day. I did and then I cut back to three. I was taking all three in the morning and now, after Miaowzen's great advice, I'm taking two in the morning and the other one after lunch. Helps to keep the AC in your system a bit longer I think she said. To up the dosage with herbs it's better to up the frequency at which you take them rather than the quantity that you take.
In this link is to Fertility Realm and is my main source of info about AC. There is more on the site about LPD. Advice about when to start and stop is conflicting but I go by this site's advice. I take it all month long, no break, and will continue when I get my BFP and ween off it slowly when the baby's placenta takes over progesterone production at around 10 weeks. That's my plan but you should read around and do what you feel most comfortable with. Hope that helps. Oh, I take three because that amounts to 1200mg and this website says the recommended dose for short LP is between 500-1000mg. The bottle says take 1600mg a day so I though 1200mg is a happy compromise for me.

AFM. Still microscoping. I've had a little patch of EWCM mixed in with the usual creamy and the microscope had a random couple of kind-of-ferning days so it looks like it works, just need a bit more estrogen in the system to kick this all into high gear. I assume my ovary are maturing a really good crop of eggs and they're upping the estrogen bit by bit :shrug:
If anyone is interesting is watching (not pics, just haven't got a clue how to do that) the microscope developments unfold, there's a link in my sig to the post in my forum that I'm now updating daily with the saliva results. :coffee:

Good luck Miaowzen and DHime with the HPTs. DHime, you're DH is so blond!!!! You're a really cute couple, your kiddies are going to be gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DHime

Jaz - Just remember they mean well. Let them rub some of the luck onto you.... Try not to murder them though.

Coco - YES, HE'S VERY BLONDE. Chances are we will have redheads with green or blue eyes. Hopefully no gingers but we probably will get at least 1. I just hope that any boys r tall like him. 
I hope our kids will be cute. Any girls are just good be too cute for words. Considering his feminine features, would be too adorable. Thanks for the compliment.
You guys should have gracefully adorable babies with great smiles.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't particularly care, but I have to admit I find it funny. Or maybe I am just not used to pregnant women bringing ultrasound pictures to work and stapling them onto their cubicle walls. I've been around pregnant women, I've been shown scan pictures, but those have been either my close friends and family, or I specifically asked to be shown those things.

These, or especially one of them, are just pushing it over and beyond any and all limits. I sure do understand (I sooo do) that you can get excited about it, but you should see the faces of our office men when they get to listen to all the pregnancy related problems, OB/GYN appointments and other details about, seriously, most people don't care about.

I am absolutely interested in baby-related stuff. I'm a member of this forum, after all and bordering on being obsessed, likely, with all the TTC-related things. But, ugh, this is sort of ridiculous. I'm not even close friends, or friends at all, with either of them. Nor are other co-workers on our 30+ people floor. 

I'm not sure my story actually has a point, but there's always a chance someone will get what I tried to say. :lol:

I just really need to switch jobs and overall find something to kill my spare time. Hopefully something that involves more than just one person, that being me.


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, thinking about future babies faces makes my stomach flip over. I am just going to explode when I finally see my baby face to face. What a moment!


----------



## Coconuts

Jaz, you posted at the same time I did. I think I get what you're saying. It's just touching a raw nerve for you. It would me too. Try and turn the other cheek :hugs:


----------



## DHime

Jaz - same here. When it's your turn, give it to them times 3. lol 
Coco - I know. me too.

Wow still no AF. Crap, this is giving me hope. I don't like it one bit. It's a total tease! Oh but what if....

will be out for a bit - going home from work but will be back later. Oh man. I think that makes me an addict. HA!


----------



## Miaowzen

Good morning!

Jaza, that would annoy me too... Particularly all the cooing and squawking. It's like "this is a workplace FFS, do I have to have babies on the brain here too?" These are the kind of ladies who will have 'baby on board' stickers on their car, not content to just have a baby, they have a need to let everyone know. I'd start bringing music to work.

DHime, I too agree your kids will be cute with such great hair colours! In our little family I actually have very fine curly hair and DH has coarse curly hair so they should all be relatively curly. DH also has big eyes, big nose, big lips look which on a girl would look stunning so I would love to have a girl 

Coconuts, I am jealous of your ewcm!! I never had any this cycle! It's sill good if its all mixed in. So I guess there's a bit of regular badonkadonk (this is DH's interpretation of BD) going on at coco's house?

Bunda, I agree totally to do some research. There is so much variability. Look for one who claims to specialize in microscopy as well as fertility and hopefully you will get a good one, although the lady I found was actually a registered midwife as well as a naturopath.

Well yesterday I was in a big ball of stress by the time I got home. I relieved it somewhat on the plane by reading about compost (can't wait to have a garden again). I know this sounds strange, but even though I want to have a baby I am terrified of being pregnant. I just need to get it over and done with, but the last two cycles have had a terrible TWW because just the thought of being pregnant has sent me down a spiral of fear and depression and excitement all rolled into one! It's like I want to be fertile and to know I can have babies but then I want to close my eyes and it's done.

Anyway, this morning was BFN on FRER so I've been able to breathe a sigh of relief, although it is a little sad that even having sex nine times was not sufficient to get those spermies up into my fallopian tubes. I clearly still need to work on myself as I don't believe that DH could have an issue, although I might make him some maca balls just in case.


----------



## valentine77

Hi gals, so much going on here so sorry if I miss anyone!

Bunda - I'm so sorry for what's happened to you and that your doc's appointment turned out the way it did.... I think that's what's stopping me even going to a doctor, just the feeling of being dismissed when they should be able to help in some way?

Dhime and Miaowzen - best of luck with the testing, everything crossed for you!

Aleja - hope you get good test results back

Anniepie - CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm almost in the same boat as you there, we got engaged a month ago but I'm not sure I can cope with the stress of planning a wedding just now (incase of adversely affecting ttc). The biggest thing for me is ttc but of course nobody knows so everytime I'm asked if we've set a date I mumble something about we'll get round to it and hope it's left at that! It's not that I don't want to get married but to be honest I feel I've waited long enough to become pg and just think we can catch up with the wedding afterwards. Of course at this rate I run the risk of being a childless spinster! ;-)


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime, forgot to say, I hope AF comes sooner rather than later if she is going to. It's a bummer when only her bags arrive.


----------



## wookie130

Miaowzen - you're not out yet! Not until the witch arrives. I'm not into pumping people full of hope, but this is something that's kind of true. I didn't get my bfp until my period was 3 days LATE!

Jazavac - I'd want to punch those co-workers right in their fertile vajaybirds. It sounds unbearably annoying. And, I know I'd feel jealous. Hopefully there's something to their logic in pregnancies occurring in 3's.

Bunda - That doctor should go work @ Wal-Mart. Or somewhere else faarrrrrr removed from the medical profession. How frustrating.

DHime - Being late for AF is a GOOD thing, and for your sake, I hope the witch stays away.

I have a question for some of you who have used the preseed/softcup combo. This evening after a quick BD this was my first time using either, and I had a less-than-awesome experience. So, I used the applicator with the preseed, got jiggy with DH, threw my legs up in the air for about 20 minutes, slapped a softcup in there, and stood up. Now, here is where it becomes TMI...it was easy using the softcup, as the preseed and semen made it easy to slip in, and I didn't feel it once it was inside. Well, I confidently popped out of bed, thinking the bleedin' thing would hold the mess up there, and...I experienced quite the gushy leaky mess once I stood up. Was this just a combination of preseed/semen leakage, or did I truly screw something up? Should the softcup be inserted right after BDing next time? Did I use too much preseed? I feel like I may have lost a lot of swimmers...or not? I'm still wearing the softcup, and it's comfortable. I can't even tell it's there. I'm just not sure it's doing it's thing by holding the seminal fluid and preseed up there. Any ideas why it got so gross?


----------



## Miaowzen

Wookie, maybe the semen etc fell down the back underneath the cervix when you put your legs up, and so putting the soft cup in around the cervix effectively locked it out? Perhaps standing up and letting it drip into the softcup first would be more effective?

As for whether I'm out or not, I prefer to believe the - FRER means no pregnancy. It is the thought of being pregnant that makes me so anxious!! Now that is negative i have really calmed down. But thanks for sending me your good wishes, maybe one day I'll get a ninja BFP, that would be the best way or me


----------



## Jazavac

Miaow, I agree, you're not out yet!


We decided what to do with our vacation today. We're off to Des Moines. It's close enough and apparently the city is really nice and full of artsy things. It's also close enough to Omaha and Kansas City, should we decide to drive further. We were pretty much set on going to Chicago, but then gave up due to an 8-hour drive and, actually, possible prices. So, yeah, we'll see what Iowa has to offer.


----------



## Coconuts

Wookie, I wouldn't worry about loosing swimmers if you stayed down for 20 minutes. I'm sure I read somewhere that they can live that long without getting through the cervix. If they hadn't done it by then, I don't think they were ever going to. The strongest and fittest made it through I'm sure.
As for advice with a soft cup? No idea I'm afraid, never used them.
How much pre-seed did you use and how was it? This is going to be our first cycle with it. Most people are saying 2ml is enough. What would you say?

*Miaowzen*, I can't tell if you want a BFP or not this cycle. You're a very complex woman. I agree that 10DPO is pretty early still. You're not totally out yet, whether you like it or not! :winkwink:


----------



## bunda

I've never used softcups, but I do use a mooncup for messy spills and sometimes, it can be tricky to get things positioned so they completely surround the cervix. Mooncuppers will now what I mean when I say I give it a quick swipe around the edge to make sure it's snug and not got caught on the cervix.

It might be that the edge or rim of the cup was not touching all sides of the vagina (making a snug seal) but was pushed to one side by the cervix, making it leak a little.

I could be totally wrong because I do know soft cups are different to a mooncup, but not sure how. It might also be that this bit of semen wasn't the stuff at the cervix so when you stood up it washed down around the soft cup but the soft cup still held some near the cervix. Was there semen when you did a CM check later? I know when I use a mooncup after BD, I find semen up there for slightly longer -I'm assuming more went up there and sotakes longer to dribble out again (oh God, TMI, haha)


----------



## Miaowzen

Haha, yes I want a BFP, it's just that I get frightened and I feel much more safe and relaxed when I have a known outcome. Sorry to seem like a nutcase! :wacko: When I think I'm pg but don't know yet, instead of getting excited I panic and go on a mad posting spree hoping for some sense of reassurance. Then on CD1 I'm excited because I'm sure that I'm getting closer and next month will be the month for getting pregnant. Weird huh  I think I developed a bit of PTSD so I have to just forgive myself for being neurotic at times.


----------



## Miaowzen

I think softcup is much more shallow than a mooncup and so it is tightly pressed against the cervi. Any semen there can go only one of two ways, in to the nipple in the middle or squeezed out of the sides away from the cervix.


----------



## Coconuts

Or up into the cervix!

You have found the best place on earth to be neurotic. This thread. The BnB madhouse. We all need a pressure valve to let the crazy out and this is it. If I didn't have BnB I'd be a baby brained manic depressive bore in real life. :tease:


----------



## Coconuts

Gemgem, I see you're active you stalker you! How are you?


----------



## Coconuts

DH and I had a nice breakfast in bed this morning :winkwink: :sex:
Throws off the days CM analysis though. Just did a sweep a couple hours later and a bit after a bath. No sign of creamy, could be wet but it's a lot of DH since it looks suspitiously like EWCM but only stretches 1cm in fine threads only.
How long do you guys wait for um.... drainage.... ???


----------



## gemgem77

Hey Coconuts,

Ha ha I have been busted lol I am still subscribed and like seeing what you lovelies are up to!!
I'm great thanks, how are you? Looks like you had nice morning!!!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, gemgem! Looks like you're happily cooking your bun in the oven! Good for you. Please pop in and let us know how your first scan goes when you get that far! :)

Thank you ladies. The truth is, is I'm probably 3-4 days pre-ovulatory, so I'm not sure if I expect my cervix to be that open to receiving many swimmers anyway. I suppose you never know. If it happened, there's a good chance it would be a girl, huh? Girl swimmers live longer, apparently. My next plan of attack is to BD tomorrow night, and then on Sunday, with the preseed and softcups again. I think what I'll do differently with the softcups, is I'll insert it standing up, and (TMI) scoop the nastinest into the cup as I'm putting it in. We'll try that. It's just kind of funny, because all you read online is "I just popped it in, and NO MORE MESS!" or "It's so nice to not have leakage or have to sleep in the wet spot!" Wellllllll...this was not my experience as a first-time user...LOL!

DH and I are driving up north directly after Friday's preplanned BD festivities, to go camping with his folks and stay in their camper. I will most likely get a peak reading on my CBFM on Saturday, and BDing in the same camper is sort of...inappropriate? LOL!!! Anyway, we're returning on Sunday, which may be my actual ovulation day. So, we're going to BD then just for good measure.

Hopefully I figure out the secrets to a mess-free preseed/softcup combo. I refuse to tell DH I'm using either one. For pete's sake, I have to try to maintain some semblance of romance in the bedroom. I already get a look of complete bewilderment when the legs get thrown up onto the wall after sex. Throw some fertility lube and wierd menstrual cup contraptions into the mix, and the poor guy's head may start to spin right off his shoulders.

Jazavac - I live in Cedar Falls, IA. I guess being an Iowan, I'm not sure I'd recommend Des Moines as a place to visit. My father calls Des Moines the "armpit of Iowa." Although I'd argue that Waterloo is starting to go to hell, and Marshalltown is dumpy too. Now West Des Moines is nice...lots to see and do there. :) Give it a shot and tell me what you think. We're going to Lansing, IA this weekend, which is in the Tri-State area, right along the Mississippi. We usually sneak up to Gay's Mills, WI to the apple orchard up there while in Lansing. It's so gorgeous up there. We're headed to Kansas City after Thanksgiving for the Steelers/Chiefs game. Yay!!!

Miaowzen - What you're saying does make sense...you want to be pregnant, but also find comfort in the familiar. Fear of the unknown creates anxiety for many of us. :)


----------



## Coconuts

*Gemgem*, a little blueberry! Things are going quickly! I agree. Pics please when you get them!!!! All these BFN's here need some BFP preggo action to keep spirits high!

*Wookie*, you sound like me. :ninja: I'm in two minds whether to tell DH about the pre-seed. I think I'm going to go about my business and if he notices or asks about the slippery slopperyness then I'll fess us.

How much did you use and did DH twig?


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, gemgem!

Moon/softcup talk sounds like nuclear science to me, even though I have to admit (hell, if we're going with all the TMI :lol:) that this time, with today being my fifth day of period (why, oh why did I deserve this?), I utterly hate the thought of pads. Like, normal, store-bought pads. Yay diaper rash and other irritations. (Have I ever told you that I am, in fact, allergic to water, too? And liquid soaps of any sort. Etc.)

I've been considering the idea of cloth pads, but I still can't get past the fact that I'd have to stuff them into my purse and wait until I get home... to dispose of them in a bucket of water and vinegar, pretty much. Cloth baby diaper, I have no problems with. Ok, I'm weird.

So, yeah, nuclear science, I said.


As far as Pre-Seed goes, we've used something a bit over 1ml. One time I tried around 2 and it was way, way, way too much. It just leaked all over the place before, during and after.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks guys I have already had an early scan as I had a small amount of spotting (which turned out to be implantaion...phew) and saw the heartbeat :happydance: Of course I wil post the 12week scan when I have it. Really like checking in on you girls x


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeek. I'll go with 2 and see if I should go more or less the next time. Waiting for the +OPK before we break out the pre-seed. Expensive stuff for what it is. Of course if it helps get that BFP, it'll be priceless!


----------



## DHime

Morning ladies!
Just stopping by. My assistant was let go yesterday so I may not be on as much for a bit. I will try to be though. 
I took a test this morning and no surprise here...BFN
Though if I did O on the 13th, it would be too early to detect anyway.
Still no AF though so I guess it's anyones game at this point. lol
How is everyone doing today?

Gemgem - AWWWW I love bluberries! 
I am so happy that you got a sticky LO. I can't wait till we all get to join you.


----------



## NellieRae

*Jaza*, I understand what you're saying about the cloth pads.....but I know I'd be too squeamish to try them. I think, though, if you can handle that, you can embrace the moon cup!

*Miaowzen*, you are soooooo not out yet! It was very early for a test, even though its near the end of your normal lp. And you don't sound any crazier than the rest of us - a bfp would have me elated and terrified together, too. FX for you!

*Coco*, drainage.......can take a while. :blush: In TCOYF, it is suggested to BD every other day so than you can still read your CM. If we get in a morning BD, I wouldn't trust my CM until late in the evening, or maybe the next morning. :shock: Gotta love the morning BD, though. :winkwink:

So I'm going to be traveling for predicted O day next week.....I like the idea of the hotel - and their endless hot water. I'm not sure if I'll be able to properly temp the whole time. And the end of my tww might find me at the in-laws right before a wedding. I just had a vision of myself quitely slipping an hpt into a plastic bag so I hide the evidence in my suitcase. :haha:


----------



## DHime

Coco - good question. I have a very hard time with it cause of the constant BDing all the time. I can't tell what's him or me. checking CP next cycle along with temping and preseed.
Let me know if you find out. I 'd like to be able to tell myself.


----------



## Jazavac

I'm getting excited about our vacation, even though people around me are like - a, whatthehell, Iowa?! 

Well, yup. I've not been to Iowa yet. I've not seen Des Moines. I've not seen Omaha or Kansas City either. So what's the problem? And I won't be working for a week and that, on its own, is a pleasant thing.


----------



## bunda

*Jazavac: *you'll have a nice time, because holidays are about the change of scene, doing things you don't normally do and seeing things you don't normally see. I'm a big believer you can have a great holiday just visiting a town an hour's drive away. For OH and me, we like to get on our bikes and just ride a day or two to somewhere else. It makes no difference how far it is, as long as it's outside of our usual stamping ground and is unfamiliar enough. We've often gone away to somewhere anyone else could drive to in about forty minutes. It still feels good to us.


*GemGem*: A blueberry already. You're little bun is growing at quite a rate. I can't wait for the pics from the 12 week scan so we can see your little beany (even though they do just look like a jellybean in a vacuum at that stage. Hard to believe that's how people start out). Grow well, little one. I hear this early stage and the very final stage are the bits that drag by the slowest. Are you finding that?


*Prof. Coconuts* (taking tcc to knew scientific levels) 
You should be able to distinguish between man goo and EWCM because yours is so much more fabulously stretchy than his. His is cloudy, and stretches about 5cm and no more. Yours should be able to stretch and dangle for longer than that and is usually clear rather than cloudy. Of course, if you're not making much of it, it could still get disguised. I tend to go on cloudiness if I don't think there is much EWCM to find. Also, EWCM tends to sit on the toilet paper in happy little jelly-buds, whereas his is kinda smeary. 

Speaking of CM, I seem to be making buckets of the sticky stuff at the moment. Are my cervical crypts now coming back online after being walloped with birth control for so long? I hope so! I could do with some EWCM. I did get about two days of it in cycle 1, but much less in cycle 2 (oddly, the one I got a BFP in). 

I went to Holland & Barrett to look for Agnus Castus, but they'd run out, but I did get vitamin B6, which is less powerful (and less risky) for lengthening a luteal phase. I am a little reluctant to take anything that might be too powerful, as I do think my cycles are still normalising. I'm in a wait and see mood with this cycle. Early miscarriages are so, so common and normal and I'll just see if it happens again. If it does, I have something to go to a Dr with but it might not. I am reassured by people who have conceived even with short periods and with short luteal phases.

I've been thinking more on this and think: well if it takes me a year to conceive, so what: that kid is for life, after all. They'd only be a year younger. I don't think I'm likely to go into an early menopause (none of my relatives have, which is one indicator) and I started puberty very late (early menarche is another indicator). So late in fact, strangers thought I was a boy at 14 and at 18 I thought I was doomed to a flat chest forever (D cup now). 

So I'm going to try to be less impatient and see what happens. I start the BDathon towards the end of the month. That doesn't seem so far away.


----------



## DHime

I hate the second half of the month - I always get such horrible migraines.
Still no AF.
I am so utterly confused by my own body. Now I don't even feel AF hovering anymore.
(sigh)


----------



## Jazavac

bunda, I don't want to scare you, let alone discourage you, but apparently this menopause deal is not at all genetic. Or at least that's what my doctor said (the actual reproductive guy, not the regular OB/GYN). They ask about family history and whatnot, but it's there more as a filler, than some actual guideline. 

Like, as far as my situation goes, nobody can tell if I'll end up with an early menopause, but my ovarian reserves really *are* catastrophic. Why? Nobody knows. My mother went into menopause at 50 (or 50-some) and that was when she had her histerectomy. The changes started slightly before that. same with my grandmothers. And all of them, especially my mother, were really fertile (if there even is a category like that). And here I am, stuck with my horrible number, belonging to a woman in her late '40s. And I'm about to trun 34 myself. No explanation. It just happens, they have no clue why and it likely wasn't or isn't something I am responsible for. Or my family history. 

And I found about my situation pretty much at random. There might be, even according to the doctor, huge numbers of women walking the earth having no clue that their fertility is pretty much leaking down the drain (as it usually doesn't just... flow away, it's more like dripping, but still needs monitoring of some sort). So I'd suggest to just about anyone, even in their late twenties, if they're for whatever reason thinking about postponing their parenthood to just go check that particular one hormone. It does add a bit of stress to the whole picture (if the result ends up being like mine), but at least the person can be pretty sure they're not on a road to nowhere.

Having met me (and some other ones, prior to that, of course) the doctor has decided to possibly pursue a whole new package of services the clinic would offer. He's now thinking it would be beneficial to women (well, many of them) to go in, get some bloodwork done and, even here in the US, for something under $100 find out of there's time for them to wait, or if they should get going with the whole TTC deal.

(I'm scared to even look at the length of this post. :lol:)


As far as the vacation goes, I'm really looking forward to it. 

Another thing I'm looking forward to, or at least trying to be hopeful about: I signed up for a cycling class yesterday, which comes along with some cardio/strength training. With the winter coming and all, I'll have to store my bike indoors for the next many months. Of course, my experience with local exercise classes is mostly bad (people are too old and too big so everything ends up being completely geared towards them), but I am hopeful, like I said. 

I've never done a cycling class, either, so I am curious to see what it will be, haha.


----------



## Jazavac

Of course, I write a novel and forget one thing I wanted to say - bunda, you'll probably end up with more EWCM. I had like none during my first few cycles after the pill and now it seems to be slowly getting back to normal. Or, well, there's more and more stuff showing up now (check my chart history).


----------



## Coconuts

*Bunda*, thanks for the info. I was also going on the cloudy ness. I've never had enough EW to sit on the paper though. I wish! Give The B6 a go. Is it in a complex with the other B vits? If not, don't take too much as I read it can cause nerve issues, dead arm kind of thing. (Goes away when you stop taking it, just somthing I remember from the research I did a few months ago,) I was taking the B50 complex for a couple of months. The first month my LP was 12 days :yipee: The second month on B50 it was 9 :cry: Which is why I switched to AC. That's my experience though. Hope it works wonders for you! Good luck with it!

*Jaza*, I'm sure getting away from it all with DH is just what you guys need. Will you be packing thermy or giving him a little holiday of his own?


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, that service with testing for ovarian reserves is available here in Adelaide, AU and it was considered so newsworthy that the local paper wrote a two or three page spread article about it. Your doctor, if he focused on free publicity, could do very well out of his new service. At the time that I read it though I thought it was preying on young women and terrifying them, but now I think that perhaps it is a useful tool. I have since read in one of my herbals though that it is possible to extend ovarian reserves with the use of some herbs, but I can't for the life of me remember where I read that. I have many of my herbals scanned onto a cloud service so I'll do a search for it later.

DHime, you do seem to have quite long LP... What kind of pg test did you use?

First day of a brand new cycle today! This is the day that I calm my frayed nerves and work out what herbs I'm going to take this cycle. Given my last cycle was over and done with by the time I would have normally ovulated I am going to take the same herbal combination in the first half of my cycle. In the second half of my cycle I stopped taking any herbs other than the odd nettle infusion but this time I plan to continue everything except the licorice into the TWW as I do have a bit of an issue with getting spotty at 9dpo.

I have also decided to follow the Brewer's preventative diet for high risk pregnancy while I am TTC; I already eat similarly now anyway, but I want to make sure I am comfortable with it. I'm going to print off a form where i tick off each serving of the recommended foods as i go. However, I am going to reduce the calories to a normal level rather than pregnancy level during TTC by avoiding the breads and things as I have to eat relatively low carb to keep m blood sugar in check. I don't know how much damage was done with the previous 2 years being raw vegan, but I am feeling good these days at least


----------



## Jazavac

I don't know how I feel about possible improvements. They pretty much say there's like nothing you can do about that particular thing. It does make sense in a way, though, because the reserves are final, as we're all born with the eggs and we don't just randomly produce more at some point in life.

The actual thing is called Anti-Mullerian Hormone, also known as AMH. It's often part of the standard IVF assessment, but they still won't _always_ do it. Our doctor suggested it when we first came in because, at that point, our one and only question was embryo preservation. But, well, that fell through, obviously. Now we can't even create one to begin with. :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

Two years of being raw vegan? Neat. I admire people who can stick to a plan like that.

I don't particularly care for meats, but I can't imagine deciding to just completely avoid them. There are some things and some occasions where I just really, really want them. Hell, _crave_ them. Otherwise, I'm okay eating vegetarian stuff. Not vegan though, as I couldn't give up my dairy products.


----------



## Jazavac

Yay, resident spammer on a roll again.

I'll be taking my little lab with me. Temping doesn't get any days off! (OPKs are coming with, too.)


----------



## Miaowzen

Jazavac said:


> Two years of being raw vegan? Neat. I admire people who can stick to a plan like that.

I now disagree with raw vegan in the strongest possible terms. I was raw vegan when I had my placental abruption, and have a look at my chart overlay at the top of my FF page to see the difference between last cycle and my cycle 
around the same time in 2010. It looks like in 2010 I had almost no progesterone and very infrequent ovulation. I am glad I stopped striving for dietary "perfection" and suspect that continuing the diet may have been a subtle form of orthorexia.


----------



## Coconuts

Miaowzen, I love your new plan of action. I see you LOVE LOVE LOVED that link I sent you about Brewer stuff. Like you I already eat a pretty full and balanced diet and love eggs for breakfast so it won't be much of a transition for me. I'll leave the chart ticking until I get the BFP though. I just know ticking boxes will add to the stress for me.

Nice temp dip for me the this morning, but nothing on the microscope. May still need a little more drying time but if nothing shows up on the microscope I'm not going to do any forced panic bonking 'just in case'. This was the major stress trigger for me last month. :grr:


----------



## Jazavac

What is the link, Coco?

I'm curious to see what the ticking box stuff might be. I keep track myself, though. After years of reduced calories diets, I know my numbers and nutrition info by heart, pretty much.


----------



## Jazavac

Also, on a weird note, for me at least, I'm on my 2nd day of spotting, which stretches out my period to - SIX days. ?!


----------



## Coconuts

Here's the link Jaz. It's not a diet but rather just healthy eating. Salt protein and calories are important in pregnancy. This website makes the point and tells you why. It's quite a basic site with some very valuable information. Don't let it's lack of gloss throw you off.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

Hahaha. That's the one I googled, but it was its lack of... well, what they'd call ethos in tech comm, that made me close the window and look for the _right_ link. :lol:

I'll take a look, as I'm always willing to improve my eating habits. We're doing really good, though, even though I could really cut down even more on some treats. I do try to stuff my butt with only healthy ones, or as healthy as you can go without baking/making every single thing yourself, but shit happens. :shrug: 

What concerns me the most these days is just marginal weight loss, if any. I monitor my intake, I am reasonably active, yet I'm losing basically nothing. I'm fairly sure it's my office job that contributes to this mess, but still, it's extremely frustrating.


----------



## NellieRae

*Jaza*, I had almost the same thing you did, with the spotting/six day period. Our bodies really must be waiting to confuse us when we think we've figured it out, like Dhime said. I'm going to take the mini lab on vacation with me, too but we'll have to see how practical it ends up being to use it.

Difficulty losing weight could be hormone related, too, in which case no dieting or exercise is going to help. :shrug:


----------



## DHime

Morning ladies.
Sorry for being negative this morning but I have had the worst morning so far this month.
Now that I have 2 jobs... I was awoken at 1am by a music lover in the apt complex. at 1:30 I began hunt the offender. At 1:45 found the pothead in his car smoking. He vowed to turn it down. (good for him cause I so would have called the police if I heard another peep) At 5:30 am a nice lady was honking her car horn for a carpool member. At 6:30 scholl busses with stobe lights drove by. at 7 the DH wasnt BD time, then I find a snake in my kitchen along with a billion ants after my dog's food. 
Then I get to work late. The the supervisors call out late & 1 doesn't show. And someone came up to me asking the dumbest question ever. 
Picture this, a woman with a deflated ballon in her hand asks you "If I blow this up will it float?" with a very serious look on her face. I almost popped. 
Plus - still no AF....
I need a drink lol


----------



## NellieRae

Wow, Dhime - what a strange morning....you do need a drink :hugs: Kitchen critters & then the crazy lady would have done it for me.

Hopefully either the witch or another bfp will put lift you out of your limbo _soon_!


----------



## NellieRae

*Coco* - I've skimmed your Brewer's Diet link just a little & came across a statement in the FAQ's that I completely agree with:

_The Glucose Tolerance Test (GTT) is considered to be the "standard of care", but as we have seen in the past 50 years of obstetric precedents, the "standard of care" is not always the best of care. The obstetric "standards of care" of our modern mainstream medical system are sometimes based on faulty assumptions, faulty traditions, faulty belief systems, or faulty research. _

I'm not really talking about the GT Test, or even obstetrics specifically, but to a great deal of medical advice, standards, and practices that are based on older, potentially flawed data from the 50's & 60's that are still used as guidelines. It mostly worries me because these "standards of care" are what insurance companies use to determine what they will pay for & what treatment we have access to....

I guess this was my sidebar for the day. :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

I found it a great website with some very interesting and empowering information. I feel armed and ready to be able to do the best for me and baby when the time comes. I doctors start panicking me with weight gain regimes and harping on about salt I'll know where to go to get informed about it all.
I pretty feel the same way you do Nellie.


----------



## Jazavac

The only hormones I've not checked are my thyroid things. Need to find a doctor first to hopefully perhaps maybe refer me to a lab.

My other hormones are fine, other than the ovarian reserve thing, but that one I'm sure isn't affecting my weight. Hell, my lack of eggs should make me _lighter_. :lol:


----------



## Miaowzen

Its not a weightloss diet, it's a prevention of high risk pregnancy diet. It is supposed to prevent against placental abruption and pre-eclampsia. 

Don't worry coconuts about doctors telling you what to eat. No-one ever asked me what I was eating. I don't think they care unless you fail the glucose tolerance test which is pretty late in pregnancy.


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime, your morning sounds nuts. I'm not surprised you were late for work. What did you do with the snake? I'm on the edge of my seat over that one.


----------



## Miaowzen

Okie dokie, well I'm not sure if _this_ day will be the first day of my period, but I have had a hormonal change that I'm still trying to work out. My last two cycles my LP has grown longer - to 13 days instead of 10 days. Those 10 days probably included a day or two of spotting but I didn't record that anywhere for past cycles as I only recently started using FF. Now my spotting starts with pink cm on the late evening of 9dpo and transitions to brown spotting on 10dpo and then red spotting until 13dpo and then eventually becomes my period. 

I think my LP is trying to get longer, but the progesterone is starting to break down when it used to, resulting in a lot of spotting.

At first I made an appt to see a gyno but felt uneasy about it and waiting at the GP for the referral was 1.5 hours which reminded me of past doctors experiences. Instead I'm going to find a good naturopath in my new city. Hopefully she'll have some answers for me as I haven't really studied reproductive health or pathology other than the basics and a lot of googling. Something in my head is telling me my liver is the limiting factor, so I'm going to start there in the meantime.


----------



## NellieRae

I need a vent. 

This new pastime of my body's - throwing me curve balls now that I'm ttc, is getting SO old. I was so excited that I didn't spot before af this cycle - back to normal, right? Wrong! Its at the end of my period now?! My spotting actually ended pretty early in the day yesterday, and was very, very light. Almost nonexistent and I almost left it off my chart entirely. Then tonight, out of nowhere - spotting is back. Bright pink, not even the usual end-of-period brown and I'm feeling vaguely crampy. I have _never_ had this happen before. I mean, once the its gone, it never comes back. 

:growlmad::hissy::growlmad: :hissy:

Okay, I feel a little better now.........I suddenly kinda wish I went to med school though. Never felt that before, either. :wacko:


----------



## NellieRae

*Miaowzen*, keep us posted on your hunt for a naturopath. I hope you find someone good that can figure out your strange body behavior, too. The liver sounds random on the surface, but at the same time a connection like that wouldn't surprise me, if that makes sense. I'm starting to think I should try to find one, too.


----------



## Jazavac

Nellie, I have no clue what that would be. My spotting is finally disappearing, or at least I think so.


----------



## Miaowzen

Well I was writing something about the liver in my journal yesterday and this morning I decided to do some research. Apparently in TCM red bleeding premenstrually, also with some other bleeding such a nosebleed (which incidentally I have also had the last two cycles) is called 'fire in the liver'. I don't really understand TCM and I can't find anything Western about it, so I'll just start by eating plenty of dandelion greens while I work out which naturopath to see.

I think post-menstrual bleeding is supposed to be ok, but means your uterus needs some tone, i.e. Red raspberry leaf tea.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, just popping in to say hi:hi:
hope everyone is well

i have decided that i am not going to symptom spot or test this month as i got myself too worked up last cycle. i think my cycle will be about 34 days this time due to late OV but oh well i will wait and see what happens.
my doc rang me the other day to give me the results from Day 21 bloods but i missed her call:dohh: she is not back in the clinic till Tuesday

Nellie- hope you figure out the confusing spotting:shrug:

gemgem. i love blueberries:flower: thanks for hanging around to see how we are all going

:hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Whew!! Been trying to get all through these pages but I may have to come back again for more! Midterms and papers have left my brain a little mushy :wacko:

I know I'm way late in saying this, but *bunda*, I am so sorry to hear about your mc. The blessing of charting and temping is knowing that we do in fact ovulate and when, but chemicals are definately the unpleasant side to actively ttc with charts :(. You're amazing attitude is inspiring and I know I would be wallowing in wine drenched misery for a few days myself. But you're so right to be positive! You know you can concieve and now it's just a matter of time before one sticks! :hugs:

*DHime*, still no AF?? Have you tested again? How many DPO are you now?

*Coconuts*, your ttc lab escipades make me giggle! :haha: I hope you get your O soon!

*aleja*, I am so with you on the NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING this cycle! 

AFM, I have been pretty good too. I think that is due mostly to the fact that I don't think I have a chance of being pregnant. Since DH was away when I ovulated, and I haven't really had any symptoms of any kind so far. I have a really sore back today that started yesterday but I'm pretty sure that's due to vacuuming and cleaning the new house all day Wedensday. Temp took a nosedive yesterday and even though it went up today I just started to feel some dull cramps. Pretty sure AF is on her way! She is due Sunday so we will see.

*Nellie*, that IS frustrating. Our bodies seem to go bonkers when ttc and it gets so confusing. It's like, all bets are off!


----------



## Coconuts

*Miaowzen*, fire in the liver.... sounds painful. I think TCM holds a lot of sway. I was doing seated accupressure (giving) in my early twenties and I reduced a woman's chronic high blood pressure. Another woman went through an emotional crisis at home. She swears it was a result of being opened up and removing blockages that were holding here back. :shrug: Our bodies are more mystical than a medical text book will have you believe. See what you dig up Miaowzen and keep us updated.

*Aleja*, aren't CD21 bloods supposed to check your progesterone levels? If you hadn't Oved yet at that point then you won't have any... right? CD21 should be 7DPO shouldn't it. Surely Docs should make it the 7DPO bloods not the CD21 bloods to be more accurate?? Or am I way off here?????

*Nellie*, TTC = unruly bodies. My first month TTC turned up the most unreadable chart ever produced. Go figure. It happens to us all.


----------



## bunda

Coconuts said:


> *Aleja*, aren't CD21 bloods supposed to check your progesterone levels? If you hadn't Oved yet at that point then you won't have any... right? CD21 should be 7DPO shouldn't it. Surely Docs should make it the 7DPO bloods not the CD21 bloods to be more accurate?? Or am I way off here?????

this very point came up quite strongly when I was doing my Vitamin B6 research. Some doctors even call those blood tests the CD21 test, because as we all know, every woman on the planet ovulates on CD14, right?

It's amazing how standardised we've become in the medical textbooks, yet at the same time are told a short luteal phase is not proven to be a problem (the line according to the NHS). 

If asked to come in for a CD21 test, I would be quite clear to the doc that I'm not coming until 7dpo - my hormones follow MY cycle, not your textbook.

Reading about progesterone issues, it seems many, many women who go see an NHS doctor come up against a brick wall with this. 
The more I've looked into this thing though, it seems my miscarriage was almost certainly a chromosomal issue, because implantation occurred so late (at least 11dpo) and late implantation usually means a rotten egg, to use Jazavac's term. This can sometimes be a hormonal issue (rotten egg + rotten corpus luteum = short luteal phase and low progesterone) but not always. I'm going to wait and see what happens this or next cycle.


----------



## Coconuts

Interesting Bunda. Not loving the term 'rotten' though, makes me think of smelly festering things. :haha: Bunda, how do you know when implantation happened? Did you have a dip? Go to see you being proactive in searching for your own answers.

Back to nothing on the microscope this morning. FF doesn't count partial ferning as fertile so I'm guessing that in the run up to O i'll see random days of partial ferning. Only when I get full ferns will this count as immanent O. :shrug: I'm now in FF's fertile 'stats' green area. It's 8 freaking days long!!!! thanks to my movable O :dohh: Think I'm going to do an OPK a day now just to be sure. I'm getting nervous the microscope is only going to show ferning on O day and give me even less warning than an OPK on the day before. I've waited three weeks now. Don't want to miss it. Just one a day though. And I've promised myself I'll record the result and throw it away. No collecting them and lining them up psycho style for over analysis! :tease:


----------



## bunda

I'm basing my assumption (and that is all it is) that implantation occurred late, because I had a faint line even at 16dpo. Most people get a faint line at 10 or 11dpo and then a strong one by 16dpo. 
In cases where implantation occurred after 10dpo, the outcomes were poor, and even worse where implantation occurred at 12dpo or later. My hcg levels were low even at 16 so either I was a slow hcg riser (also possible) or implantation took so long due to egg problems. 
Either way, it's gone so I'm not going to worry unless it happens again.


----------



## Miaowzen

Bunda, it just goes to show how important a long LP really is. I'm sure in some cases the eggy implants late even if it is a good one. So it's good that you know that you are able to get a late implantation, even though this time it was a chemical...


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen - Fire in the liver. Sounds like an interesting research point. I did catch the snake and put him outside. It wasn't poisonous or anything. Just a blind snake - they eat ants.

Nellie - I wouldn't worry about spotting too much unless that's all you get and have no obvious AF. But who knows... google, here we come!

Bunda - You know, mine was light 14 DPO. Very similar situation. I wonder. I am glad you won't worry too much. It could have even been a problem with the sperm. We will just never know.

Babydreamer - lol You aren't out just cause you feel af symptoms. PG and AF feel VERY similar. I tested wednesday and got a neg. I only have 1 test left so I am waiting a bit longer. 

No other bad things happened Friday though I was so busy the whole day. I forgot how fast the day goes by when you actually work alot. lol
Oddly - FF moved my o date. (sigh) I am begining too see this cycle as a strange experiment. At least it is closer to my own idea of when I O'd. Still no AF and the cramps went away entirely. Last night my siatica flared up a bit so know I feel like I got kicked in right but cheeck evey time I raise my leg to walk. I didn't stretch yesterday. I can't wait till november - insurance, here I come!


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, that's great that you're only at 12DPO again, the BFN could have just been to early! :dust: Hope you get that second line the next time you test!


----------



## DHime

Coco - Thanks. Now I wish I had entered my temp before going to the bathroom this am. lol I guess I will have to wait till tomorrow. It is so hard to wait when you have ADD. The TTC journey is teaching me patience.
How is the ferning today?


----------



## DHime

Hi lily!

Miaowzen - Ok fire in the liver = not good. There seems to be a whole host of other symptoms to that though. scary stuff


----------



## DHime

:shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

Ferning is going randomly I'm afraid. It does seem to tally with the more fertile CM I'm having. No ferning this morning but a very weird and dense pattern came out. Tested again after hours of not eating of drinking and the ferning's back. I'm doing daily OPKs now I'm in my FF fertile stats period so shouldn't miss it either way. I hope the microscope shows full ferning at the right time. I must prefer slide licking to stick peeing.


----------



## DHime

Slide licking seems to be just as confusing as the OPK's yes?
Wouldn't it be nice if it were a watch that just beeped once for a warning and twice for Ovulation? Maybe someone needs to get a gov grant to design this.


----------



## Coconuts

That'd be fab. I think that's your million dollar idea.
The microscope has the potential to be more confusing but I need to see what one whole cycle looks like first hence all the doubt and confusion.
Negative OPK for Coco. Hoping to see some more EWCM before the big day though so it's OK.


----------



## Jazavac

CD21 tests indeed do check progesterone levels and are, in fact, often done on the wrong days. BUT, the doctors doing then on the wrong days are the doctors who, at least in my book, shouldn't be ordering them in the first place. I blame it on poor healthcare systems (or organizations of those), than on the doctors themselves.

Due to organizational issues, many women won't have access to a reproductive endocrinologist and/or other fertility specialists. Many will deal with family practitioners when it comes to ob/gyn issues as well, or just plain gynecologists. Or ob/gyns. And fertility issues are not what they specialize in. Granted, they could and should know how things really worked, but they don't. After all, your orthopedist likely isn't sure how to fix your tooth, is he? Even if he understands the whole process at least somewhat.

This was one of the issues I ran into the moment I start pursuing answers here in the US (and I hear, mostly now from this forum, that in the UK it gets even worse, because one doesn't even have access to a fertility _anything_ under the age of 30 and/or after they've been trying for at least a year). It took a long time of fighting the system here until I got to the point where I outright said - NO, my PAP smear will not be done by a nurse, or by a family practitioner. My bloods will be done at a clinic that specializes in fertility issues. Because, otherwise, I might as well go to a shaman or a dentist, really. And this does not belittle what either of the two do; all I wanted was a specialist that, well, works with the parts I wanted looked into. If I need an oil change on my car, I really don't take it to the library, after all.

So my reproductive guy ordered my progesterone test on the 21st day of what was _assumed_ to be day 21 of a cycle that, at that point, hadn't even begun. He said he couldn't do better and I trust him. I knew nothing about my first natural cycle after all the years on the pill, nor did he. When that day finally came, it was June 14th and my 8DPO in that cycle. Good enough, as those day 2, day 21 and other tests all give you a safety buffer of a few days (day 2 bloods are done between days 2 and 5 and all of those are equally good and relevant). 

But, yeah, when they DO know your cycle, or you can share it with them, then they need to follow your own guidelines. And I have to admit that mine does, and so do Croatian REs that I know of. Gyns probably don't, but I already said I wouldn't deal with them, when it comes to fertility issues. They come in handy if I need the pill (even though I argued here too and wouldn't take it without a complete checkup - liver enzymes, blood coagulation, cholesterol and other fats). 

I admit it, though, I'm not easy to deal with, but I don't demand anything insane either. After all, when I buy groceries, I make sure the best before dates are okay or that nobody has chewed on my bread. Same with any other thing. Why would I then pay money for random, poor service? Nope. If I pay you, you're going to deliver and meet my standards. I don't care if you're a doctor, a bank teller, carpenter or a rocket scientist, for that matter.

As far as late implantation goes, I have to admit I have never heard anything about bad egg quality per se and late implantation being linked in any way. It's not like I've read that much either, other than minor research to satisfy my own curiosity, but I am in touch a lot with quite a few people who are (and have been for 10+ years) into the whole IVF business. According to them, as well as the doctors, day 7-10 positive tests are, actually, pretty rare. It looks insane on FF, but the percentage of women who actually use it is, well, rather low. And then out of those who do, only some even care to test that early. It's not really reliable.

The only thing that actually IS true, we're all 30+ here and that does take its toll. Nobody is saying that our eggs really are rotten or that there's something wrong with them per se, but in reality, the majority of us here would produce an egg which, if inspected during an IVF treatment, would prove to be worse in quality than an egg of a 22 year old (barring whatever other hormonal issues or various underlying conditions). It's just how it is. And it's not really scary because it somehow prevents all of us from conceiving or giving birth. It just _might_ be at least a little bit different than it would have been earlier in life. Not for all of us, but at least for some (after all, one can start dealing with serious (in)fertility issues even at the age of, say, 18).

A friend of mine, who is now 41 and trying to conceive her second IVF baby for the Nth time, has a funny way of wrapping it all up - she usually chuckles when she reads some forum signatures saying "unexplained infertility, age 39 (37/40/41...), everything okay". She'll be like "Okay? Just look at your age!" 

I guess I like being a realist, leaning towards the pessimisstic side myself. I find no comfort in 'everything is going to be okay' kind of sayings and they don't work for me. I need and demand to know the truth and then I want to do my best to make it better. If I can't do it myself, then I'll find someone who can help me. I don't exist because that's how it's meant to be so whatever happens with me, actually, to a great extent depends on what I do, as well as those around me. Some things you really can't affect, but then there are at least the consequences of those things that one can take care of.


(Has anyone ever noticed that I, actually, enjoy typing? :lol:)


----------



## Jazavac

Coco, I must admit that the scientist side in me keeps asking for that microscope. Butbutbut, I might also go nuts if I add another gadget to my own lab. :lol:


----------



## NellieRae

*Coco*, we might end up ovulation buddies this cycle! Of course, my traveling might delay things. I admire your patience (overall good attitude :haha:), though in the waiting to O game. But dealing with things that drive us crazy is really good prep for motherhood, right?

Spotting has stopped - seemed to be just an hour or so thing, thank God. 

*Bunda & Miaow* - I have also tried to do some research on late implantation and its pretty hard to find. Not very many studies have been done, but the one I did come across found that if you implant 5-8 days after fertilization, you have the normal risk of miscarriage. If you implant 9-10 dpo, your risk goes up a little more - and implantation that happened 11-12 dpo had a 82% miscarriage rate........Although, I'm not an implantation expert. I don't recall if they referred to the day implant started only (it can take days, right?) or when it was finished by. And it doesn't include HGC levels - which might be a whole new topic if we're analyzing what dpo a line showed up. You hear so many stories of women who had healthy pregnancies that for some reason, didn't get a positive test for a while.


----------



## Coconuts

We are getting very scientific on this thread aren't we! I think it's great you guys are taking charge of your fertility (to steal a popular phrase / book title). Proactive in TTC!

*Jaza*& *Nellie*, I thought the microscope might tip me over the edge too but as it turns out, it's quite the antidote to the OPK craziness that took over last cycle. Predicting O with just OPKs felt like I was on a knife edge... what if I miss it, are these IC's crappy, will they show anything when I actually have my surge???? blah blah ad infinitum...... With the microscope I feel like I've got a back up, or two things looking for the surge, and I feel a lot calmer that it's under control (Can you hear my body laughing at me?)
CD20 and I've only done 4 OPKs! :yipee: This time last month I'd been doing them for 10 days straight and more than 1 a day. OPK fatigue was really setting in! I feel much calmer this month. It's strangely disconcerting :wacko:


----------



## Miaowzen

Jazavac, I totally agree with getting the right person for the job. Personally I find that the people who are supposed to be right for the job are often so hopeless that I don't trust them and then I have an "I don't and won't trust you" feeling whenever I meet anyone who claims to be able to help. I don't give them a second chance, I take my diagnostic test and go, analyze them myself. The older I get the more I like to just do things on my own although I do miss the opportunities of working with some real experts due to my lack of trust.

One thing I do believe in though was that in the past, people were much more baby-making machines than they are now. Women were having babies well into their fifties but fecundity has dropped. And I want to know WHY.

I don't know if you've ever read Pottenger's Cats by Francis Pottenger, but after reading that book and knowing that my mother had gestational diabetes and my grandmothers died of cancer and stroke in their early fifties I am sure that my line of germ plasms have been affected by at least two generations of poor nutrition. After reading Nutrition and Physical Degeneration by Weston Price I suspected it was probably at least three generations for us Westerners. Fertility issues are our inheritance, but can be brought back again in two or three generations if there is enough focus on the health of the individual. 

But general health is something that I absolutely fail to trust anyone with because too many people disagree. If experts disagree then some are right and most are wrong. But which are right? I used to think "well if it's not mainstream it must be right" but then I discovered that that theory was stupid when I persisted with raw vegan beyond the point where my health had deteriorated. Anyway, the further you go from mainstream there is even more disagreement, so you'd better know what you're trying to achieve (you in the collective sense here).

I don't think it is wrong to have hope and optimism at an advanced age, but I do think the hope and optimism had better be because a person is _doing_ something. Not just waiting for a miracle. And then whenever you do something there is always a chance you're doing entirely the wrong thing and then too bad. We need enough time to correct our previous mistakes!


----------



## aleja

:brat: i had just finished writing a post i was really happy with and trust it to happen- i wasn't logged in anymore!!!! DOH

coco-u are right it is becoming a bit scientific and i don't have much to contribute to in this department. i think you are right about the CD21 bloods, i may not get an OV confirmation as i had a late one this month. The doc did say that she would have to refer me onto a FS as she by no means and expert. however she gave me a pamphlet with some stats that i think has helped me: Only 50% of us will be preggers after 6 months, 75% after 9 months, 85-90% after 12 months. I am still within 'normal' demographics so I am okay with that. 

Yesterday i got some real-life perspective after spending a day with my cousin who had her first baby 3 weeks ago :kiss:. She had been NTNP for 5yrs, and actively TTC for 1 year, she tried it all, opk's, temping, charting, ferning, reading, done all the tests through a fertility clinic, was told her eggs are that of a 17 year old (although she is 33). Her DH had normal spermy, etc etc. But still no luck. In the end she had no idea what made the difference..she thinks it was one of those lap-Dye tests which 'flushed' out her system. But she said it was a painful and intrusive procedure. 
Anyway the moral of the story is that despite her proactive approach it was her mental health and emotional wellbeing where she felt the most challenge. 
She gave me a booked called 'Swimming Upstream' - written from a man's perspective on how he supported his wife through infertility. He interviews other couples in it who have been through similar thing. It doesn't give any hints on how to fall PG but looks at the psychology behind it and the impact on couples. I was reading last night and I was getting teary ...it described exactly how i am feeling and why i have been making the choices i am lately. For example why i have been avoiding a close friend of mine who is recently PG :blush:, and why i booked a holiday over the Christmas break rather than dealing with family:wacko:......i really recommend this book.

sorry for the long post. i must love typing too:haha:


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja, thanks for the stats, it take some of the anxiety and pressure away. A bit.


----------



## DHime

I like the stats too.
Gonna use my last HPT cheapie in the morning. I just don't get it. My longest cycle ever. (that I know of anyway) I have only actually charted 1 full cycle and the one was a mc.


----------



## Miaowzen

Wow DHime, FF moved your crosshairs. That's really promising because last time you tested it would have been too early!


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen - True. I tested this am and got another BFN . Oddly, I have cramps again. I have to assume AF is on the way... for the second time this month. lol


----------



## Jazavac

That's weird all over the place, DHime!

I should get packing and whatnot. Sigh. Lazy. :lol:


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, I think it's OK seeing as today is now the new 13DPO. Bummer about the BFN though. :sad1: I wouldn't look too deeply into this cycle since it's you're body getting back in the swing of things after the m/c. The falling hCG might have had something to do with it? :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

:wohoo:
Pre-seed here we come!
 



Attached Files:







OCT OPK.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DHime

Coco - Go for it girl!

Well, The witch got me after all. I am very happy though cause now cycle 4 can begin. Maybe now I will find out what my cycle is supposed to be.
On to next month! woohoo


----------



## Coconuts

Boo on the old crow :witch: She had us all on the edge of our seats for a very long time for you. Great attitude DHime about it all. Onwards girl to cycle 4, the cycle of discovery.


----------



## Miaowzen

Yay coconuts!! Ovulating a bit earlier this time! :wohoo:


----------



## Miaowzen

Well yesterday was no fun. Was my painful period day (so happy I only get one painful day) but I was sick at the same time. I would drink chamomile tea, feel less crampy but the taste made me nauseous and ill so then I needed peppermint for my poor tummy and then i'd get crampy again, on and on all day. Luckily being ill meant I fell asleep in the middle of the afternoon 

New day today! I made about 130 fertility balls and 2L of infusion. The balls should last until ovulation and the infusion I make fresh every day. My favorite thing about the boring follicular phase is that I can take herbs. I always feel like I'm on a new adventure when I have real herbs, especially if I go for a walk and find some fresh ones that I can pick and take home. Once I found a whole shopping bag full of an interesting wild herb, so I picked it and there was still at least 4x that left where I got it from. Got to leave it there so that it grows next time. :flower:


----------



## Miaowzen

Sorry that AF got you DHime :-(


----------



## wookie130

Bah, DHime, that sucks!!! But you're starting off in a positive direction...perhaps you are one cycle/step away from knowing more about what your body is up to.

Coconuts, this was my first month with the preseed... and I liked it. A LOT. I only used a teensy tiny amount...2 ml/possibly less, as things can get too lubed, if you know what I mean. DH didn't know I used anything. I'm keeping that a secret. No harm in him knowing that I wasn't THAT turned on, huh? LOL! At 33, it really does start taking a pragmatic twist, and the desire to procreate overrides the desire to get off during the process, I guess. I've also used softcups. 

A few days ago, I wrote about the preseed/softcups combo being a rather messy thing. Well, Friday was "go time", as I was ovulating the next day, according to the CBFM peak reading. We were camping, and staying in DH's parents' trailer. Well, we managed to quietly sneak our necessary BD in, and I used a bit of preseed, and inserted a softcup again. Absolutely no mess this time, and it held everything up there by the cervix, where it belonged. I honestly don't think that removing it is as difficult as some ladies have eluded to, either.

So anyway, that's my story. :) Hopefully this is our month. It's month #3 after the miscarriage, and I guess outside of standing on our heads and reciting Gregorian chant, there's not much else we can do but pray.


----------



## NellieRae

:happydance: for that positive OPK, Coco! Enjoy the :sex: fest! I'm right there with you, as the EWCM has suddenly shown up just a little early.

*Dhime*, well AF is not as ideal as another bfp would've been - but so glad to hear you're out of limbo. :wine: :wine:

*Miaowzen*, I love your natural approach. I agree that we're seeing the results of a couple generations of really bad nutrition and chemical exposure. I love that you pick herbs out on walks. I used to do that too, when I lived in a greener place. :flower:

*wookie* - :yipee: for getting in a :sex: in a tricky situation. I'm sure, if it came down to it, ttc brain, along with our biological clocks would turn at least half of us into exhibitionists! (as I ponder how quiet we could be staying down the hall from my sister.....:haha:)

*Jaza*, when do you leave for your trip? Have a relaxing, wonderful time. :hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

Woohoo Nellie, I just looked at your chart.... Getting ready for the big POP!


----------



## DHime

Ok for the first time in years I actually had a heavy flow day! I know its gross but it means I built up enough for an egg to stick to! This is great.
The DH has nickname the corpus lutem (sorry for spelling) as uterine glue. OMG. When you have heavy flow the cramps are much worse.
How are you ladies?


----------



## Jazavac

We're already in Iowa. Des Moines is actually pretty cool, so is this little college town right before it, Ames. We get to stay at a really high-end hotel for two nights, as a birthday gift to both of us from my husband's parents. Really cool!

Here's our hotel room view - the windows, of course, don't open (9th floor), so this is the best I could do:

https://i.imgur.com/wCAaX.jpg

More will come later, on the blog. So far, s good.



DHime, sorry the witch got you. But it's also good you're getting some heavier flow there, too. 

Yay for the OPK, Coconuts!

And your fertility balls and other herbs really sound interesting, Miaow.


Off to do a little research before bed. Need to find out what all is worth seeing here.


----------



## Coconuts

*Wookie*, you're so right about you just needing to 'get the job done' some times. It's never a chore though. Well done for getting the timing right. You should be able to relax in your 2WW now knowing that you gave yourselves the best possible shot!

*Nellie*, I might add you to my cycle buddy list since you're going to be 5 days or less behind me :hugs: I should be Oing today :yipee: Welcome to the world little eggy!


----------



## Coconuts

You too wookie come to think of it :flower:


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
coco- so maybe the AC is kicking in and you are going to start OV earlier now? well hopefully there won't be another egg to release if this is the lucky one. 
Wookie, i know exactly what you mean by getting the job done. I think this is one of mine and DH's downfalls. We just don't seem to hit the days well. :wacko: Doing the deed during other times in the cycle is fine because no stress....i wish we could just fall PG at any time in the cycle. that would be sweet.

I had an interesting chat with DH's SIL on the weekend. (I feel like I am conducting my own TTC interviews with friends/family who have been there done that. And it makes me feel better.) 
SIL told me that she and DH's brother had to go through IVF for 5 yrs to conceive their first child. Apparently he really was shooting blanks and that it runs in the family!!!! she said that other male members of DH's family have had the same issue in ttc.....YIKES!!!!! 

I know everyone is different but now I am a bit paranoid about Dh's spermy. I think i will ask him to get tested pretty soon now. No point waiting around if there could potentially be a hereditary problem.
:dohh:

GL everyone:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Owch. That's not something you wanted to hear. Definitely send DH off for a SA and in the mean time, if he isn't already, getting him drugged to the gills with herbs and vitamins for male conception! The good thing is that despite the hereditary sperm thing, there are children in the family. It is still possible. Is your DH a healthy man with regards to diet, exercise, not smoking etc etc???? Caffeine and alcohol both affect sperm quality. The downer for getting healthier sperm is the waiting. They take 3 months to mature from nothing to waiting at the gate. 
Let's hope your DH has managed to be the black sheep and has good swimmers. :spermy:


----------



## wookie130

Well, aleja, what a blessing she told you...that could have been an unsolved mystery for quite a while. Just for good measure, and to rule it out (or in, whatever the case may be), I'd send DH for a SA fairly soon. Why wait when you now have that hanging in the family history? That's really good to know!!!


----------



## DHime

Morning ladies

Aleja - crossing my fingers there are no problems.

Miaowzen - The balls do sound interesting. Do you have a recipie?


----------



## Jazavac

aleja, I, too, hope there are no problems with the spermies. But do send him to the doctor for good measure!


----------



## DHime

I am get a new asistant tomorrow! yay!
I will have more time to pay attention to the board here. 
I figured out where the hot flashes are comming from. The fertility pills are increasing blood flow and circulation. Ha! I didn't have to worry after all. I am loving that it is also helping me get normal again. It's nice to see a quick result from it. I gave up my good diet. I have been eating haolloween candy all weekend and most of the day. I love indulgence phase!


----------



## Miaowzen

The ingredients in the fertility balls were 1 part ground vitex berries (I ground them myself), 1 part sarsaparilla powder, 1 part licorice powder and 1 part maca powder. I rolled them up into balls with bit of honey and melted coconut oil and then put them in the fridge. Once they're hard they can go into a jar and don't need to be refrigerated. I eat a few balls throughout the day as snacks (frequency throughout the day is useful with useful with herbs). I drank 2L of red clover infusion a day at the same time. 

Because of the multiple herbs it's hard to say whether they interact or operate individually. I liked the result though so am hesitant to experiment.

Licorice has some contraindications and can't be used if you have diabetes or high blood pressure.

Maca and Sarsaparilla can also be used together (not with licorice or vitex) in the same way to boost sperm numbers. Also panax ginseng can be ground up and added to the male one. Those three ingredients will cause a very horny male and mine is already eager so I haven't tried the 'him' version 

The only thing is that I use bulk herbs and where I am house sitting ATM I don't have scales so I can't tell what dosage I am getting of each herb :-(


----------



## Miaowzen

Aleja, I'm really sorry to hear about the hereditary problems. Hopefully your DH bucked the trend. 

I had a similar problem in my family where my mum blamed my dad for my brother being autistic and she complained about it to my MIL who then believed I had a major genetic problem. I was afraid to have kids for years but then I got into reading about it seriously and asked mum some pertinent questions. It turned out that my brother had been given a very high dose of antibiotics in his first week and that was when the problems started. Mum knew all this but just wanted to complain about dad anyway so that she looked like an innocent victim in her marriage. 

So I think there are some 'family secrets' that perhaps are not actually hereditary but then rumors start to go around. It might be good to chat to MIL if you can and ask her some questions. Some things can be environmental or can be based on sibling order.

In any case, I hope your DH is fine. FX for you and him.


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, congratulations on your new assistant, that's pretty exciting. Let's hope he/she knows how to keep secrets! I think you assistant will be on the receiving end of soon to come pregnancy hormones so it's only fair to let them in on the secret. A partner in work place subterfuge.
PS I so love that Indulgence phase is catching on. I'm really hoping to be hitting pregnant phase pretty soon though.


----------



## aleja

thanks ladies, i wish i could ask MIL about the family link but i think DH would KILL ME if he knew I was asking her. He already thinks i have a big mouth :haha: and isn't that impressed with me telling a couple of close friends about ttc, let alone his own mother. 

I should mention that despite DH's brother shooting blanks (and producing two-headed spermies, apparently!) they did go on and conceive two other children naturally. They had their children at age 38, 40, 42!!!!!
The IVF clinic put him in a clinical trial to take chinese herbs for two months before they started IVF for their second child. in the end they didn't need it as she fell PG. she thinks the herbs did their job who knows:shrug:

i am waiting to get AF right now. i think she will come this week. After this I am on a mission to get DH's :spermy: tested. And put him on a health kick. Coco- he is a caffine addict and could do with doing more exercise.

DHime- enjoy the candy and new assistant:winkwink:


----------



## Coconuts

What are those Chinese herbs?????


----------



## DHime

Coco - Thanks. I am glad indulgence week is catching on also. I am enjoying coffee and sugar! My DH doesn't like it when I drink (due to growing up with 2 alcoholic parents) so I don't get to do that much. (sigh)
I actually know the girl who is comming to work with me so I think I can trust this one. She is not social with the coworkers here. DH got a taste of the congrats the other day at work. (we work in the same building) He told me about it and said he just felt a pain in his chest. He said he is now even madder at the last asst. (now nicknamed megamouth)
How goes the BD marathon?

I guess AF is just odd for me. Got actual heavy flow but it's already down to spotting. It was like 12 hours of extreme AF and then nothing.... I am just happy I had built up enough CL to have more than light! YAY
Still only lasted 3 days but it's better than 2.
Got my kindle replaced. I can finallt start reading the take charge book! 
It's gonna be a great month! I can just feel it.


----------



## Coconuts

Great positivity DHime. Love it.
The bonkfest is going well. We got the most important days covered. I'm pretty sure O was yesterday but would like another high temp to confirm. I wanted to do day 2 in the am yesterday but DH wasn't having any of it. Had to wait until night time. I wanted to close the bonkfest today with an afternoon BD and again, DH wants to go later. If O was yesterday then the eggy is either fertilised or dead by now so I don't see much point in it but we'll get our fun time on later for the fun of it. You never know if eggy really did pop on time or if she was a little tardi so best to go for it before sitting back and watching the 2WW stretch out in front of us.
I don't think either of us are particularly in the mood today. This will the only unwilling BD of the whole cycle though. We've been pretty relaxed about it all and haven't indulged in any panic bonking if that makes sense. There's not even really been that much bonking going on in general but we got the days that count (I hope) without any extra stress so I'm happy.


----------



## DHime

Coco - I hope you guys got it in time. Can't wait to see another BFP in our group. We are due a few. I am looking forward to the bonkfest this month. I have had some time to rest so it not so... "you wanna go again?! Already?" Whever said your peak starts at 30 was misinformed.


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: 
DH was taking a nap when I wrote the last post. He must have picked up on my 'let's do it' vibe. He woke up and suggested a quickie before the lessons :winkwink: :sex:
So that's it. Coco's very happy, the bonk :sex::sex::sex: fest has come to a close (presuming that eggy made it out the day after +OPK) and BDing can go back to 'just for fun'.
The pre-seed is now retired as are the OPKs. And I'm feeling good that we did everything we possibly could this month. That at least makes for a relaxing 2WW. :smug:
Will continue with the saliva scope.


----------



## GeekChic

Coco - hearty congratulations on closing out a well timed bonkfest! No mean achievement, life has an amazing knack of getting in the way when you're ttc. 

DHime - love the positivity. Couldnt agree more, Let's do this!

Miaowzen - you are starting to convince me about this herbs business. After Bunda's unsympathetic Dr experience and whoever put up the timely reminder about % rates within a year etc I think I'll feed DH some supplements and give it another 3 months before bothering the GP. 

I second the call for more BFPs, we must be due some now right :-D

Good Luck Ladies


----------



## wookie130

Here's to us ladies who get the appropriated number of bonks required during the proper bonkfest monthly window!

Hopefully we all get knocked up from all of the bonking.


----------



## Jazavac

Hi from Kansas City, this time! 

Where's bunda? I don't think she's posted in a while?

Off to explore the area...


----------



## Miaowzen

Yay to coconuts' temp rise and egg catching! :wohoo:

Geekchic, you and I are cycle buddies. I'm only one day behind 

Jaza, your holiday sounds awesome!  how long are you holidaying for?


----------



## DHime

Not sure but I miss her

Has anyone else noticed you have a shorter temper these days?


----------



## Jazavac

We'll stay here tonight and then one more night. Then we'll drive back and possibly sleep somewhere. Or not. 

This city is pretty amazing, at least compared to just about anything else I've seen in the US so far.


----------



## Miaowzen

Part II in my adventures in fertility with herbs is some lotion I'm making today to help soothe things after all the BDing. I'm calling it Happy Hooha oil 

I'm going to test it tonight before I go to bed and see if it turns my ouchie into a happy! Been meaning to make this for a while


----------



## Miaowzen

How long have you been living in USA Jaza?


----------



## Jazavac

Not too long. Came here in August of 2009.

Here are some pictures from the trip. At least those I've organized so far.


----------



## aleja

great blog jaz, i like your travel writing and the pictures. looks like u are also learning a lot about the towns too.

Coco- DH SIL couldn't remember the names of the chinese herbs but i bet it is something similar to what Miawozen uses

is anyone near the end of their cycle?? i am currently lying in bed due to bad bad cramps. what the??? i thought the AC was supposed to lessen the PMS not make it intolerable. ahhhh

i got my Day 21 results today (finally the doc called me) she said everything was 'normal' but that wasn't good enough for me so i went to pick up a copy of the results and did my own research to interpret the results.:comp: it looks like I did OV after all and other hormones normal range to produce eggy etc. 

I told DH about my new plan about getting his spermy tested ASAP. He wasn't that keen about it as he remembered a conversation we had a few months ago when i gave him a grace period until after our Hawaiian holiday.
I was annoyed as so far I have had various tests and an ultrasound which all come up normal so i think it is able time he pulls his weight. 

To all ladies, GL in TWW, bonkfest and other stages. We need some Pink Line Good News on this thread, pronto:hugs:


----------



## DHime

aleja said:


> great blog jaz, i like your travel writing and the pictures. looks like u are also learning a lot about the towns too.
> 
> Coco- DH SIL couldn't remember the names of the chinese herbs but i bet it is something similar to what Miawozen uses
> 
> is anyone near the end of their cycle?? i am currently lying in bed due to bad bad cramps. what the??? i thought the AC was supposed to lessen the PMS not make it intolerable. ahhhh
> 
> i got my Day 21 results today (finally the doc called me) she said everything was 'normal' but that wasn't good enough for me so i went to pick up a copy of the results and did my own research to interpret the results.:comp: it looks like I did OV after all and other hormones normal range to produce eggy etc.
> 
> I told DH about my new plan about getting his spermy tested ASAP. He wasn't that keen about it as he remembered a conversation we had a few months ago when i gave him a grace period until after our Hawaiian holiday.
> I was annoyed as so far I have had various tests and an ultrasound which all come up normal so i think it is able time he pulls his weight.
> 
> To all ladies, GL in TWW, bonkfest and other stages. We need some Pink Line Good News on this thread, pronto:hugs:

I am on CD 4 if that helps.
Yes! We are definitely due some pink lines!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm getting a faint pink *OPK* line on day 11? :rofl: 

aleja, my husband acted like it was the end of the world when his SA was due. And it's been the only thing, so far at least, he had to do.


----------



## Coconuts

TTC is not for wimps. I think that's the main reason why pregnancy and childbirth is left to the women. Weaker sex my ass! 

Faint OPK is crazy Jaza! Let's hope it builds into a big fat early O! You have some LH floating around all the time though so it just could be that. Keep testing. FX for a nice and early O though!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

bunda, where'd you go? Don't pull another Ambree on us. :(

Off to explore the city I go.


----------



## Coconuts

Oooooh. Jaz. You know I've been thinking about Ambre these past few days. I've got a bit of a bad feeling about it all. *shudders* I think Bunda's just working hard, trying not to obsess like the rest of us lost souls and trudging through the boring old follicular phase. Hope so anyway.


----------



## bunda

:hi: hi guys, I've been away. We were visiting my brother in law who has just bought a house in Birmingham (where the good ol' English curry was perfected). It was really nice to see the new place and see Birmingham (I'd never been) and for any non-Brits, Birmingham is pronounced burmingum. No ham (and not just because of the large Muslim population :haha: ). 

It's such a multicultural place. I just love seeing those huge purpose built sikh temples. In most places in UK, Sikh temples, mosques and the like tend to be converted houses, not purpose built, ornate buildings. These were beautiful and any bigot can shut the heck up, they belong there as much as any ornate church - of which there were also quite a few. I'm not particularly religious, but I still feel it's somehow important that people can display their faith and these buildings are eye-catching, central, community-glue. 

But we're back home now and I feel really rather relaxed about ttc at the moment (yeah, we'll see how long that lasts, as I near ovulation - not to mention the tww mania). OH has been booked to be on bonk-standby this weekend and the few days following. We've not been very active lately for one reason and another so he should be well up for it. But I've been thinking about those stats. To think, 50% of us will still be trying after 6 months. I figure since I've always been so boringly average, I'll probably get my BFP sometime at about 6 months. 

For some reason, that chemical pregnancy last cycle has made me a lot more relaxed about it all. Maybe it's knowing we CAN conceive, or maybe it's realising what a hair-raising experience early pregnancy can be. I don't know what it is, but I've hit a rather zen place about it and I feel less - what?.. desperate? on edge? I just seem to feel a bit less impatient. I guess that chemical made me realise how much is not in my control. I can manipulate some things, and up my chances of a BFP, but even once that is achieved, even after that precious line on a hpt, it's STILL very much out of my hands. 
Well, we'll see in about two weeks' time, when AF is almost here. We'll see how zen I manage to be then...


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, bunda's back. 

I am incredibly relaxed myself, too, but at least part of that is related to our current trip. I'm too busy. And absolutely in love with Kansas City (the Missouri one; we haven't yet crossed the river and set our feet in the other one).


----------



## DHime

WELCOME BACK bUNDA!
I am feeling good about this month also. It does make you feel better knowing you can do it though.
I am worried that I have a cyst on my left ovary. I have been getting odd pain in that area. I have gotten some in the past and only felt this tender when they are about to rupture. It will probably hit me at o time. I am not looking forward to it cause they are so painful when they go pop. I just hope it's not another trip to the hospital. Hmm maybe I will get another internal ultrasound. Those are so embaresing. The big wand...ugh


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh no, DHime I never really thought about them popping... Just assumed they deflated or something. FX that they go away or at least don't hurt...

Bunda, I love your attitude about the chemical. I felt a bit overcome with emotion last night and said to DH "well at least we know we can get pregnant" because of the pregnancy in 2009. I don't know where my headspace would be if I had never seen a second line so I can understand the relief you express, it does provide some optimism. At the same time though we have to be careful not to let "what if it happens again?" thinking pop in there. When I think like that I just tell myself "I'll deal with it." and then try to think of something else.

I'm excitedly anticipating another early ovulation this month (does that mean it won't happen??) which would have me ovulating next Wednesday. I've been taking my fertility balls and my cervix seems to be opening slightly so I think it will happen. We'll be sleeping on a cold concrete floor all weekend in my parents' house with no bed available other than a blowup mattress, so I don't think we'll be BDing much then but its game on on Monday. I'm chronically low in ewcm and don't have any robitussen so planning to use plenty of preseed.


----------



## wookie130

Miaowzen - Isn't that robitussin thing the wierdest phenemon ever? Just the fact that a nasty cough syrup can produce fertile CM...it's wild.

Jazavac - Glad you liked Des Moines. As an Iowan, I suppose I take the capital for granted. Ames is very cool! My parents met there back in the day. I'm excited about visiting Kansas City. DH and I will be staying in the Hilton President Hotel, in the awesome Power and Light District. We have dinner reservations at 801 Chophouse, and the Chiefs vs. Steelers game at Arrowhead Stadium the next night. We are pumped!!!

In other news, my FF chart has readjusted my O date twice now. And neither day lines up with my peak days on my CBFM. So, there's a good chance that we timed our bonkfest poorly, and this whole month is a bust. Ugh!!!!!


----------



## Miaowzen

Wookie what is your FF link? The new mobile page format doesn't post your signature.

As for the robitussen and cm it just goes to show that anything we put in our mouth can have unintended/unexpected effects anywhere in our bodies!


----------



## Miaowzen

Well yesterday we had a builder come and fill a gap between a beam and an external wall as bees were getting in. Today we found they'd swarmed a different part of the house and they're building a hive.

Yesterday we also had two birds taking turns to fly into the window in an attempt to get in.

I think this is going to be a good month.... I've got the birds and the bees on my side :laugh2:

(but they can stay outside)


----------



## Coconuts

the birds and the bees :rofl:

Welcome Back *Bunda*, you were missed. I'm also feeling much more laid back this cycle but that's because I managed to avoid OPK Fatigue. With my microscope and 1 OPK a day I managed to find +OPK using just 5 sticks!!! Much more relaxed. I was really tuned into my CM and CP so when they weren't looking fertile, I didn't worry that I was Oing and stress that we ABSOLUTELY HAD TO DTD. We were actually a lot less active in the bedroom this month but thankfully times the bonkfest well! Hope you do the same.

Go my cross hairs this morning so I'm officially 3DPO :wohoo:


----------



## wookie130

Miaowzen, I just added my chart to my signature. What I ended up doing, is rigging up my chart a bit. The temp I was late taking was Saturday, the 22nd. This was also my second peak day on my CBFM. I woke up at 7:00, instead of 5:00, and got a reading of 97.74. This temp is what set my O day originally to day 14. Well, when I put in Tuesday's temp, it switched my O day to Monday. So I removed the 97.74 temp (Saturday's late temp), plugged it into an adjustment calculator (for 5 a.m.), and put in my new adjusted temp...97.29. This reset my O day again to Saturday, which does align with my reading from my CBFM. I have no idea if it's right, but I would be mentally torturing myself if I thought we BD'd on all the wrong days, only to find out our last time was Friday, and I ovulated Monday. So, wrong or right, I just feel better, and won't subject myself to any more mental agony over this.

Ignorance is bliss in this situation, I guess I'm saying. :)


----------



## Miaowzen

Wow that's a nice quick shift and stable LP! I hope it stays up as high as that for a looooong time 

I'm having an odd evening. First I got a big blob of ewcm and had a bit of :brat: over it because it's only CD6 and I didn't want it to disappear before ov again.

Then I checked my CP and I swear my cervix was open! Not high yet though. So I am wondering whether I'm gearing up for an even earlier ninja ovulation? I'm not sure how I feel about that, don't want to become an ovulation freak.


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeek miaow, let's hope the happy hoohaa mixture comes into effect soon. You might have to just back back down to business!

Wookie, your chart says 'W' for wookie! How cute. When are you testing. Me, never and here are all testing on the 6th, wanna join or will you be testing way before then??????


----------



## Miaowzen

The Happy Hooha oil didn't work due to a formulation error. I need to work out how to combine the St John's wort with some kind of oil or lotion without heating out the magic ingredient. Herbal pessary was much easier, but due to BDing all the bloomin' time i'd like something I can leave in. I'm still thinking about it.

Going to crack open the preseed in case I ovulate in the next two days :wacko:


----------



## NellieRae

:rofl: Happy Hooha Oil! :rofl: Miaow, you make me laugh. Birds & Bees!

I'm Oing any day now, too. Coco, looks like we're farther off, but :yipee: for an earlier O for you! Being out of town makes it tougher to keep up the routine, but I'm trying. 

So my husband was talking to a friend yesterday that he hadn't talked to in a while and he let the ttc cat out of the bag. I was angry at first, but then realized that this friend was going through some tough ttc himself.....I was relieved. They understand -so I know they won't say anything. It was kinda nice to hear about their journey - friends IRL. And then I felt terrible for them because she has a medical condition that affects fertility, and there are drugs she could take to improve things, but this couple can't afford it (over $1,000 per month!) And it would only improve her chances, not guarantee anything. And I started reflecting....

I'm 30 (approaching 31 too fast) and most of our friends are just starting to have kids, so I'm not overwhelmed with the pregnancies.....but I actually made a list, just to look at the numbers. In my general acquaintance of the same age, the childless couples outnumber those with children. A lot are still unmarried, despite hoping to have a family someday. And there are twice as many girls born over boys among those that do have kids. I wonder what the generation our kids are born into will be like?


----------



## wookie130

Coconuts - I don't think I am going to test. At least not until AF is due, which could be anywhere between Nov. 4-6th. I'm tired of seeing BFN's, so I'd rather the witch cue the whole thing instead, I guess. If I'm late, then we'll see...


----------



## Coconuts

*Wookie*, ah haaaaaaa. The 4th to the *6th*!!!! That means you could be a last minute tester????? You're going on the list as a 'maybe' :haha:.

*Nellie*, thanks hun. O was nearly a week earlier than last month but but but CD22 is my average so really it's just back to normal. Not complaining. Towards O I was starting to think it might be another really late one.
Any chance your O was yesterday with that big dip?? Might explain the neg OPK :shrug: You're staying on the cycle buddy list anyway. You won't be too far behind.


----------



## NellieRae

I think I'm still waiting for eggy - just got another neg OPK, but it was darker than yesterday's. I have random temp dips every cycle, it seems. :shrug: But I'll take yesterday's with a grain of salt because I woke up in a new time zone. The day after O, my temp is at least usually 97.3 or higher.


----------



## Coconuts

Soon nellie. The OPKs are heading in the right direction.


----------



## DHime

Hi ladies!
I just remembered I am supposed to go to Alabama for a week in november. I am so taking my laptop with me and a discuised TTC kit. 
I am thinking of starting opk's this cycle.


----------



## Jazavac

We're back home. It was a nice day, so I decided to drive the whole 650 km (400 miles) stretch and not waste money on another hotel. It's cold here, hm. 

And I ended up with some mysterious spotting today, too. It's done and over with already. OPKs are not even close to positive yet. :shrug:


----------



## Miaowzen

Weird time to get spotting. What colour?

Welcome home


----------



## Miaowzen

My poor cervix is getting a beating today. I discovered it was high and open earlier and I keep checking up on it to make sure it's still there :haha:

I'm a bit worried that I'm ovulating too early to ripen a good egg but I think I'll keep doing what I'm doing and see if it regulates around CD12


----------



## Coconuts

Miaow, just remember about my Mum. She was an early ovulator and the reason why it took them so long. She said when she finally saw a different doctor he explained things to her and it turned out she was Oing right after her period. I'm here. I'm an early egg. don't worry.


----------



## DHime

never thought about early o.
I guess that would present a chalenge.


----------



## Jazavac

Miaowzen said:


> Weird time to get spotting. What colour?
> 
> Welcome home

Just regular brownish spotting. Very little of it, but it actually ended up dragging into the night. It seems completely gone now.


----------



## bunda

*Miaowzen* The early eggwhite MIGHT be a sign of early ov, but remember you can get oestrogen surges at any time and it's oestrogen that does the eggwhite, but you also need LH surge to set up the egg. 

As to your remark about it being amazing what you put in your mouth having all sorts of unexpected outcomes... That's what she said (and she obviously isn't ttc).

I laughed out loud at the birds and the bees. 

*Coco*, good to see this month was more relaxed on the POK front. Is it the microscope that eased the OPK stress?


*DHime*: that cyst sounds serious. Not so keen about the idea of an internal ultrasound. The word 'wand' just made me shudder. What us girls have to put up with. I'm no longer going to give any sympathy to men whining about an SA. It sounds a helluva lot more fun than the stuff we have to go through (and not something they don't already do in their spare time anyway, right?)


----------



## DHime

Bunda - I had it done the last time a cyst rupture. It's about a foot long but it only goes in about 4 to 6 inches. Not uncomfortable but it is very embarassing when they hand it to you and tell you insert it yourself. (akward!) I had multiple cysts last time but they said it was due to comming off the pill that the Ovaries had gone into overdrive. It's not hurting so much anymore but it is still tender. I told DH to go rough one night so we can pop the darn thing and move on. I have a feeling it will do it on it's own soon anyway. I will be taking another trip to the er when it does. Can't wait for Nov 2nd so I can get insurance!


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Bunda, you know I thought the microscope had the potential to add extra stress but it really didn't. I should have been more stressed seeing as the full ferns didn't show us as expected but the non ferning and the lack of fertile CM was enough to convince me eggy was still a way away. Seeing some ferning was a good way to cue the OPKs and seeing as I only needed two in a row before the +OPK it really reduce OPK fatigue. I think I have a better idea of what fertile looks like on the microscope now too. I was just nice to have that early warning system that said when to start the OPK madness. :yipee: Hoping I won't need to use this information for another year or so now but if I do, I'm ready for an even more relaxed follicular phase.
AC helped with getting some EWCM. Pre-seed filled in the rest :winkwink:
Have you got a game plan this month?


----------



## Miaowzen

Got the sharp temp rise this morning, CD8. I was expecting to ovulate due to suddenly going high and open CP, not so much the CD6 ewcm. I usually have ewcm throughout my period, so I just thought it was annoying until I tested my CP. I'm not sure what's going on really because I only started the herbs CD3 and I realized I was getting ready to ovulate CD6. I already felt warm by bedtime last night.

Coco if I get pregnant from my early egg and baby is like you I'll be chuffed :hugs: i'll call it coconuts :winkwink:

Java, I hope the spotting is OK. Brown is much better than red, sounds like maybe it didn't all come out during the period.

DHime, getting cysts after coming off the pill sounds horrible. I'm cross that doctors don't explain these things when putting women on in the first place. I was on for 10 years :growlmad: were you on it long?

I'm going to get rid of my ovulation microscope. Never saw a fern in it this month or last And as far as impulse baby-making purchases go at $65 this was one of the more expensive, although I did realize I was being ripped off at the time and wanted it anyway. Must have had microscope envy :laugh2:


----------



## Miaowzen

I think an ovulating woman must be a mosquito beacon. I just looked in the mirror for the first time this morning and I have three big blotches on my face, one on my shoulder and another on my wrist. :grr:

DH is unscathed.


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen said:


> Got the sharp temp rise this morning, CD8. I was expecting to ovulate due to suddenly going high and open CP, not so much the CD6 ewcm. I usually have ewcm throughout my period, so I just thought it was annoying until I tested my CP. I'm not sure what's going on really because I only started the herbs CD3 and I realized I was getting ready to ovulate CD6. I already felt warm by bedtime last night.
> 
> Coco if I get pregnant from my early egg and baby is like you I'll be chuffed :hugs: i'll call it coconuts :winkwink:
> 
> Java, I hope the spotting is OK. Brown is much better than red, sounds like maybe it didn't all come out during the period.
> 
> DHime, getting cysts after coming off the pill sounds horrible. I'm cross that doctors don't explain these things when putting women on in the first place. I was on for 10 years :growlmad: were you on it long?
> 
> I'm going to get rid of my ovulation microscope. Never saw a fern in it this month or last And as far as impulse baby-making purchases go at $65 this was one of the more expensive, although I did realize I was being ripped off at the time and wanted it anyway. Must have had microscope envy :laugh2:

15 YEARS - They only ever told me it would not affect me later. I should have guessed but I was young and trusting. 
Part of the problem was that I kept skipping pills thinking I would get pg by missing a pill here and there. HA! But that was 9 months ago so who knows.
Not sure about women and skitos but my DH is a magnet more than I


----------



## Miaowzen

15 YEARS! Damn doctors. :gun:


----------



## Jazavac

They give you the wand and have you insert it yourself?! I've had several of those scans and they were the ones doing all the work. I guess I'm weird, though, so it didn't really bother me that much, if at all. The antral follicle one was uncomfortable around one ovary, though, but I kind of expected it (they have to poke around to make sure they see all of the follicles they are supposed to count, etc.). 

I have no idea when I lost my Fifi (a cyst that stuck around for over a year and a half and then possibly longer, too). It was 28mm to begin with, then it shrunk down to about 21mm and then, about a year ago, it was no longer there. :shrug: It was a watery one, but so persistent they even had me check my CA-125.

I'm finally oficially back home, as in done shopping in Minneapolis, too. I have no idea what I'll even do with all the new stuff, but we both just felt we deserved some new items. So there. Now I'm back to being normal.

I think I had a little bit more of that weird spotting today, too, but I'm trying to just ignore it. It won't do me any good if I even try to figure out why or where it's coming from (ok, I do know about the _where_ part :lol:). No OPK positives yet, but I guess I'm officially done and over with ovulation on day 13. Looks like those two happened only the first two cycles after the pill.

I don't really like my temperature being all over the place, too, but I suppose that was kind of inevitable with all the travel and different hotel rooms and beds. :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

Welcome back Jaz.

Miaow, shame about the microscope. Mine was a bit wayward but there was a kind of pattern I suppose. I think I mucked it up with all the rinse no rinse nonsense. I've stopped doing it again. :wacko:
Mozzie's love me with or without an egg in my tubes. :cry:
Luckily we live at a high altitude and far from a lake so they don't bother us in our village. It's a blessing!


----------



## anniepie

Been too busy recently to be on BnB...have I missed anything?? Hope you're all well :hug:


----------



## DHime

I ACTULLY HAVE MY APT TO MYSELF TODAY'
mmm housecleaning


----------



## Miaowzen

:wohoo: clean apartment, nice!

Slept on a cold tile floor on an air mattress but my temperature still crept up.

How are things looking for everyone leading up to ov? Any signs?


----------



## wookie130

I'm anywhere between 5-7 dpo...my chart got screwed up, so it's hard to say where I'm at with it. I really don't have a good vibe about this month. I think our timing was way off in terms of our procreative BD's.

Anyway, to deal with this, I bought myself some stupid decorative items for the house and worked on hanging them. It was therapeutic. I need to clean the bathroom, but won't have time before taking DH out to a birthday supper tonight.


----------



## Coconuts

:cake: Happy Birthday Mr Wookie! Charts looks good to me with a nice 6DPO implantation dip thrown in for good measure :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

I need to clean a lot of everything but... I procrastinate. And procrastinate. And so on. Ohwell!

I'm baking some plum pie for my own birthday. I also agreed to have my mother in law cook me a birthday lunch so... we'll be there tomorrow afternoon. If you don't hear from me tomorrow evening, well, you'll know what the deal is. :lol:


----------



## Miaowzen

The MIL ate you! :shock:


----------



## Coconuts

Crazy temp rise for me this morning. Since about 4PM yesterday my stomach / intestines have been so sluggish and yesterday night it was so painful. Feels like I'm carrying a brick around in my gut. Staying in PJ's today feeling sorry for my self and drinking a lot of soup and broth. I think this might have something to do with the record breaking temp. Or the clocks going back. I ended up taking my temp at the same time this morning but that mean an hour later than usual because of the clocks. It was 37.44 but I adjusted it down to 37.33! Ridiculously high for me! .20 degrees higher than my highest temp ever!
Got some ferning back on the microscope too............


----------



## bunda

Well, for what it's worth, your theory that the cycle with the highest dpo temps are the ones that become a BFP, then I think you're onto a winner this cycle. That was certainly true in my case. I had a temp spike at 6dpo and then a BFP 10 days later. The temp spike was 0.2 Fahrenheit above any temp I've ever recorded. It didn't go on to be triphasic, but I suspect that's because my short periods are a sign of near-to no endometrium and corpus luteum that's progesteroned out. 

As to the nauseau, in the 1st tri threads I do remember reading of one person who said the nausea wasn't so bad, but she had a massive overload on saliva production as an early pg symptom. The real morning sickness didn't kick in until 6 weeks pregnant.

I'm not helping with the symptom spotting am I...:haha:


----------



## DHime

Wookie & Jaz - hope you 2 have great b days
Wookie and coco - FX for you both

I am now on cd8 and got my sticks last night. Gonna start using them this afternoon.
Oddly, got a temp dip today so I think I may O early this month. I am normally at CD 12 to 16 but I am not picky as long as I o at all. LOL


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck with O DHime, hope you catch it and it hasn't crept up on you. Knowing you and your DH you'll be covered :winkwink:

Uh, you guys...... Got some very light beige CM today, could be termed as spotting. I'm loathe to scream IB because last time I did it was early AF. Please not again. I hope the AC's not playing a cruel joke. Last month I had a longer Follicular phase and a longer FP. I hope I don't have to pay for the shorter Follicular Phase with a super short LP :wacko: Anyone got a crystal ball?


----------



## Coconuts

Oooh Bunda, I was reading about the regrowth of the uterine lining and by 2 days after your period your uterus is completely recovered and continues to thicken as we get to O. Then a bit more after. I'm sure you have a nice soft uterus by the time eggy gets there. As for the short lived progesterone push, I'm pretty sure implantation can save little 'yellow body' from his final death throws. I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## Jazavac

I'm very confused, but I just got a positive OPK. In the morning, too, first one ever. Okay, not early morning, more like 12:30, but still a lot earlier than what's normal for me. And it's also day 14, which brings me back to a lot more normal cycles (than the past two). Cervix, or what I know of it, seems fine for a plus OPK, too, but I barely have any CM and it's just kind of watery. So confusing.

As far as the highest temps ever... mine were like that last month, yet nothing came out of it. This month, I don't even know how FF intends to read anything from my all-over-the-place temps.


----------



## Jazavac

Fingers crossed for everyone waiting for something! That's the best way to go, since I am still catching up here. :)


----------



## Jazavac

Now that I think about it, I guess I'd really pretty much never stand a chance to conceive if I didn't temp/OPK. My ovulation really seems to be all over the place.


----------



## Coconuts

You're not alone Jaz.
Watery CM is still fertile so make sure you make the most of it!


----------



## froliky2011

Good Luck Everyone! I hope we all get BFPs soon! I just had my LH surge this morning (3 different tests all said positive - 14th day). I had "high" fertility yesterday according to my fertility monitor and had an insemination yesterday morning and this morning. Now the 2WW starts. When do you test for BFP? I should know by Nov. 13th - 14th. Fingers crossed!!!!!! Yesterday I did a headstand for a minute afterwards. Lol! Get those swimmers up there darn it!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: GL froliky. Sounds like a great start to the 2WW!


----------



## betsy33

I am 33 and decided to start TTC in August of this year as my window of opportunity feels like it is closing in as well... I stopped BC in August and have yet to have a period, it's now been 11 weeks. Has anyone experienced this that could offer some advice? I've been using OPKs to detect ovulation, but unfortunately every day shows a positive on the tests and I still never have a period so I'm not sure what to think. I was on BC for over 12 years before now.


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi Betsy!! If you getting so many false positives either stop using OPKs, or drink a lot more water, they're not working for you.

You might like to try some different options:
- BBT (temperature testing)
- saliva microscope
- checking cervical mucous, position and opening
- fertility monitor

OPKs are detecting a Luteinising hormone surge but we have LH all the time, even when not ovulating. If your urine is more dilute you should hopefully get fewer +

Good luck!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, betsy and welcome to the thread!

I got my period right after the pill, but it's apparently pretty normal to wait a while until things get back on track. If you truly do get positives on your OPKs on a daily basis, there might be some PCOS issues going on, too. I'd probably check with a doctor after 11 weeks.


As far as I go, looks like my ovulation is for real. The evening OPK says - yup, big fat plus. As in, the test line is this time almost twice the thickness and darkness of the control one. Well, okay, I'm good to go. Already used preseed today, since my CM this time around wasn't ready for this surge, it seems.


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, great news about the +opk! Perhaps tomorrow or day after for a bit of egg poppage? (dear me, almost wrote poopage)

Bunda, I think there could be plenty of time in your LP. Don't let what happened last time make you feel negative about yourself. Your tubes are obviously as clear as a surgical instrument and the sperm are having no trouble finding your eggs 

DHime, I hope you get some eggy action soon!


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm having a bit of a confusing morning. I had all the signs of ovulating already (ovulation pain in left ovary, ewcm before ov that has now changed to the wet concrete type, high soft open cervix now changed to firm and closed) but I haven't had any sustained temperature rise. It feels like an egg-popping fail :dohh:


----------



## DHime

Betsy - I took 3 months to get a period when I came off after 15 years. Don't worry. If you hit month 4 - go straight to the doc. It takes at least 6 months for for your body to normalize. Birth control stops (most kinds anyway) stop ovulation. They also cause a thinning of the uterine lining. I went off them in Jan and am still trying to normalize. Docs wouldn't even talk to me though I had no ins at the time. (getting a policy in a couple of weeks)

I tried my first OPK this afternoon. That line was so faint.... Will try again in the am to see the best time for me. I can see why POAS is addictive. lol


----------



## Jazavac

I guess it's so different from one doctor to another. Mine had no issues with the pill at all. They said that one cycle after the pill, your body is perfectly clean and good to go. They wouldn't test me for anything in particular before I got my first off-the-pill, regular period. After that, I've been treated as if I'd never been on the pill before.


----------



## Miaowzen

Has anyone here ever had a fallback rise before? I've never seen one on my charts before reaching luteal temps but I think I have a 3dpo fallback.

I think I must have had high estrogen since last cycle hence the early O, and perhaps as a result my estrogen is still dominating over my temperatures. That is consistent with the fact I have been having pre-AF spotting too. It had better not be perimenopause. :sad1:


----------



## Coconuts

Morning *Miaow*, so no cross hairs huh?! That's disappointing. I've had fallback rise but 2DPO I think. Not for a while thought. June cycle on my FF home page.

*Betsy* :hi: Hi. Welcome to the thread. I stopped the bc 2 years ago, way before TTC and I wasn't watching my temps and O then so I can't tell you how long it took to get back on track. b/c really messes with things though. :grr:
Are the OPKs really +, as in *as dark or darker* than the control. Last month I was using OPKs for about 2 flippin weeks :wacko: and I was getting lines almost all the time, but not dark like when I O. Also when are you testing? 3-5PM is a good OPK time for me after holding my pee for a few hours and not drinking many fluids. GL x


----------



## DHime

Ok, so I am confused.
The directions on the opk's say use fmu. I hear everyone doing it in the late afternoon. Which is it? I got a extremely faint line this am but yesterday in the afternoon yesterday there was nothing.


----------



## Coconuts

Most brands say 2PM testing or around then is best but some brands do say FMU although it's not the norm. If your actual instructions say FMU use FMU. I was using a 'pee in the afternoon' brand and in the midst of my OPK madness I was testing every single time I peed including FMU and those were usually the strongest of the neg lines and got me all excited that that was the day only to see the lines go again later in the day. 
The last three cycle I've been using One Step (cheapie) 20mIU dip strips and have got my + between 3 and 5PM. $9.38 for 50 tests on amazon. Here's the linky.
(Obviously I ordered mine from amazon.uk)


----------



## Jazavac

I think it doesn't really matter, DHime. And it pretty much depends on the person. Try mornings, as well as afternoons and you'll figure out what works best!

I usually start with my positives in the afternoons (or actually even evenings), but this month it changed for me. Afternoon is, overall, better, they say. It could have been negative for you because of the drinks you had, or who knows what. It's hard to say after just one test.


----------



## DHime

starting to wish I had brought them to work with me. lol 
I only have 15 so I am gonna try to make them last


----------



## bunda

FMU or afternoon urine - different people get different results. I think FMU is generally the most concentrated, but many women don't start pumping out FSH until after they wake up, so it can take until the afternoon to make its way into your urine, hence the afternoon urine sometimes being better. I never did get my surge, but I was only peeing onna stick once a day. 

I think eggy us just around the corner for me and might already have been, since I'm as dry as a rusk suddenly. If my temps go up further tomorrow, I'll have oved two days earlier than usual. I'm hoping for either a BFP that sticks this month or a proper, normal AF (as in, more than a teaspoonful). 

I can't wait for the testers on the thread to start peeing onna stick and letting us know. It's a little early, but I can hardly wait.


----------



## Jazavac

I guess it's some weird time of year, again, because my O is happening a few days earlier than expected. And I still can't quite match my CM with what the sticks have been saying for the past 24+ hours. However, this weird cycle is just, well, weird - I am still pretty calm about everything that's been going on. Like, everything's okay, whatever it is.

I don't recall right now if I mentioned wanting to apply for an internship position here at the company I already work for (it was for something I am actually in grad school for). Well, I emailed our human resources right before my vacation, hoping they'd be able to somehow make it work out for me. I got a response while I was gone and, of course, they can't/won't do anything. If I wish to keep my job, of course, I am more than welcome to do so. But if I want the internship position (given they'd get no candidates more suitable for it than I am), I have to give up this one. And then work only part time, for about five months. Well, no, I can't afford that since it comes with no benefits or health insurance.

Ehhh. I don't think there are words that could easily describe how much I hate my job. Well, at least I am fairly sure there are no _nice_ ones. I could probably come up with a nasty rant with no effort.


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, your workplace sounds truly horrible :-(

Bunda how long have you had this teaspoonful business going on? That sounds awfully scanty. I hope it is a bit more flow this time.

Good luck with your OPKs DHime!

I got a temp rise this morning (CD11) confirming I did in fact ovulate early at CD7, although FF didn't give me crosshairs yet.


----------



## Jazavac

I'd probably say day 8 for you, Miaow.


----------



## Miaowzen

I think it was 7... But it doesn't matter much either way 

Halfway through CD8 it went from open to closed and I had trouble identifying what my cm was doing because of all the preseed.


----------



## DHime

euch migraine... 
I hate rainy weather - low pressure systems always leave me in pain.


----------



## Jazavac

It's sunny and kind of cold here.


----------



## Coconuts

Feel better DHime. I've never suffered with migrains but headaches really turn me into a whiney baby. Hate hate hate them!

M, it's already to tomorrow where you are. Am I still spotting?????? I see manual override!!!! How exciting. Did FF give you cross hairs you didn't agree with or just none at all. I'd agree with you for what it's worth. That's gotta be some kind of O record!


----------



## Miaowzen

Coconuts, if you're still spotting now, then from my crystal ball from the future I see you spotting yesterday :haha:

FF never gave me crosshairs so I had to override in order to use the pattern analyzer.

DHime do you get many migraines? There's a herb called feverfew that has been known to be a miracle cure for migraines. The only downside is it must be taken fresh every day for it to work so any snake oil salesman selling 'insta-fix' pills can't be trusted. I think it grows quite lush even in a pot and you only need to eat one leaf per day for a preventative period of up to 3 months. So you're protected even if you go on holiday for a few weeks once you've been using it a little while. I don't think it tastes too bad so you can just put one leaf a day in a sandwich


----------



## Miaowzen

Gosh, I think I'm having an estrogen overdrive. Must have been the cause of my fallback temp yesterday too.

I just checked my cm and it's a bit watery, white and has about a cm or two of stretch to it instead of the usual post-O pasty stuff. I don't know which category to file it under!

How's your ovulation going Jaza? 
POAS DHime?


----------



## anniepie

Miaow...I'm really interestes about that herb...I suffer with loads of migraine...at 7years old I was getting them every day-throwing up everything... was put on meds to prevent and prescribed strong meds for an attack... they eased off as I got older but still get them...not as bad but usually leave me unable to see (I get them with aura). I get loads of headaches too...a different headache for each situation-dehydration, weather, tiredness... does it help regular headaches too?

sorry for that headache history of mine!!

Still silently stalking you all at the moment...working crazy hours at the mo-finished at midnight last night...


----------



## Miaowzen

I think that feverfew is specifically effective for migraines, but it doesn't hurt to try using it. The type of headache it prevents is one that would be relieved with heat to the head.

Ah, I just looked it up and it shouldn't be used in the TWW as it's a mild uterine stimulant, but it can be used from the period onwards, or all cycle if it's not a TTC cycle. Also it treats rheumatism and arthritis.

If you're getting other headaches more often it's probably gut related... Might be better to see a naturopath to check you out (doctors are _awful_ for gut problems).

If you just need an insta-fix, willow bark has compounds the same as aspirin, but won't get to the cause of the headache.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, i have been off line as my internet server went down for a few days. Hope every one is well. so i also feel like a silent stalker. 
Since my last post i got AF again.....long sigh.....i ended up testing on CD33 (I was due the next day). It was negative of course and i was so upset (again).:cry:
I am now on cycle #8 and i am getting worried. DH has agreed to go get a SA but he hasn't made an appointment yet. He is hoping he has to "do the job" at home rather than in a clinic- the guy hates going to the toilet in public so i doubt he will cope with a public hand job:haha:
ATM I am ok now but you know it's hard to imagine even seeing a BFP....

GL :hugs:
PS Welcome back Bunda and Welcome betsy and frollicky


----------



## wookie130

Hey, what's a fallback rise? I'm curious...

Migraines are AWFUL!!!! I feel for anyone and everyone who suffer from them. That herb would be worth looking into!


----------



## Jazavac

Sorry the witch got you, aleja. :hug:

I guess it really was the O thing for me yesterday (or today?). But we'll see in a few days.


----------



## Miaowzen

@Jaza :wohoo:

@wookie - I didn't know either. It's when you ovulate and your temperature rises and then falls again due to a secondary surge of estrogen. The fall is on 2-3dpo and the next day the rise resumes again


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen - I get them 1 to 3 times a week. (Since the age of 8) Sometimes I wont get one for a week but then I will get 1 that lasts 3 days. I was put on anti seizure meds that supposedly prevented migraines. It made my hair fall out, i gained 30 lbs and lost much of my short term memory. That was nasty stuff so I decided I was better off with the migraines. The docs did all sorts of tests but found no reason for them. They did go away when I was seing a chiropractor for my back. At 30 my spine was already trying to fuse itself. I will try the feverfew though, thanks. I now take no srcipts and I wanna keep it that way.
POAS - going well so far. Only geting the faintest of lines. You know the one that you have to really squint to see. lol I guess O day is nowhere in sight yet. It's 10 DPO though so we shall see.
Have you noticed that everything seems to a uterine stimulant?
Welcome back Aleja!


----------



## Miaowzen

Yeah... The uterus is easily stimulated. That's why we secrete a lot of relaxin hormone in pregnancy.


----------



## DHime

I got my first real jealousy feeling today.
A 20 something girl whom I know thru friends announced that she is PG and already has a sonogram as her pic on facebook. Everytime I see it think I dislike her more. Never liked her much to begin with since she is not a very nice person. I just started thinking why her and not me? No fair! She hates kids... 
ok Rant over. sorry for the negativity. Just had to get it out. I am not judging her though as I am sure she will love her LO regardless of her previous oppinions.


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen said:


> Yeah... The uterus is easily stimulated. That's why we secrete a lot of relaxin hormone in pregnancy.

I didn't know about relaxin. Intersting...


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime said:


> Miaowzen said:
> 
> 
> Yeah... The uterus is easily stimulated. That's why we secrete a lot of relaxin hormone in pregnancy.
> 
> I didn't know about relaxin. Intersting...Click to expand...

It's the hormone that makes your lower back hurt! Ouchies


----------



## Arindge

Hello All,
Yup, I'm also 34, and July 20th I'll be 35. I'm also getting REALLY scared about all this ttc stuff. My honey and I have been trying for two (I say three) months with no luck, in fact I just got AF today and cried my eyes out for a bit, just frustrated as hell! I really thought for a week or so (last week) that I was pregnant. I had super sore nips and cramps WAY before AF time and... well, I was just hopeful. I told my honey this morning that I got my period and he didn't seem phased in the least. At least one of us is getting proper rest and peace of mind. :sad2:

I have only been ttc for a short while, but I am already so tired of the rollercoaster and MUST find a way to keep going, because I'm NOT giving up! What do you all do to get through it?


----------



## Jazavac

I have a horribly sore throat today. It started yesterday, towards the end of my work day. It doesn't feel like I'm coming down with a cold, it's just that my throat feels irritated and insanely dry. Ugh. 

No idea what (else) to take to make it feel better. I don't do meds of any sort pretty much, unless I'm really nearly dead, that is, so I guess that leaves me with tea and honey. :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, Arindge!

It looks like we all wait, work on it.. and whine, here and there. :)


----------



## DHime

Welcome Arindge!
I use the first week as a reward for a good try. I eat candy, drink, take long baths (as soon as flow stops of course). We call it indulgence Phase.
Above all, I come here and chat with the girls. They make the time go by much faster. When I am not looking at my own issues I can concentrate on thiers. Someone is always in the TWW so there is alot to look forward to even if it's not me. Plus it builds such great friendships in the meantime.


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> I have a horribly sore throat today. It started yesterday, towards the end of my work day. It doesn't feel like I'm coming down with a cold, it's just that my throat feels irritated and insanely dry. Ugh.
> 
> No idea what (else) to take to make it feel better. I don't do meds of any sort pretty much, unless I'm really nearly dead, that is, so I guess that leaves me with tea and honey. :shrug:

Feel better dear! :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Hi *Arindge*. Welcome along to the party. I absolutely HATE starting over again with new cycle. To make it seem like it goes quicker I devised my Cycle Phase Breakdown which breaks it up into manageable chunks. There's a link in my sig.
This thread is awesome and you can follow other 2WWs while you're twiddling your thumbs waiting for eggy.
Great to have another new face.

Girls, as for me, things are not looking good. Not at all. I've had beige / brown spotting for the last three freaking days and today it was a bit stringy and very dark brown as in 'telegram from AC'. :cry: The mooncup is back out collecting 'stuff' so I'm on red flow alert. :cry::cry: It's only 8DPO!!!!!!!! Crapest LP ever. Bah. I feel so sorry for myself today.
Had a good cry with DH when I found the brown. Bless him, he hugged me and asked if we should do some fertility testing. (the first guy in the world to suggest it, right?) This was our 4th try so I said it's still a bit soon. I just don't know what to do about this bloody LP phase. We've gone from 10 to 12 to 9 to 11 and now what looks like 7!!!!!!! I was taking B6 50mg with the 12 and 9 so couldn't decide if it helped or not. 11 and 7 with AC :dohh: Think I'm going to try B6 100mg this month with the AC (third month and it takes a while to get going they say) and see if that helps. :grr: 
This is the lowest day since we started TTC back in July.
I'm 97% sure AF is coming today. Temps went up this morning though :wacko:
*sigh*


----------



## Jazavac

Coco, maybe your spotting is nothing but IB? It could happen. I know a bunch of women with constant spotting during many weeks in early pregnancy. 

As far as all the herbs and supplements go, what is your LP with nothing at all? I'd personally give it a try without anything at all. 

Hang in there. :hug:


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks Jaza. It's only 9 or 10 days au naturelle! Spotting day 8 or 9. Not loving that at all. They say AC needs three months to truly show results and I'd hate to give up on it after putting in the ground work these past couple of month.
I thought it could have been IB at first but this morning it was really dark like AF was around the corner. Still to see red blood. Could it still be IB if it's red blood? I don't think so right???? :shrug: Feels like I'm clutching at straws. Might do a 10mIU test in the morning. I know it's early but IB is from implantation right. Tomorrow it will have been 4 days. Eeeeeeeearly I know but I've not got much hope to lose.
Spotting sucks. Should be called Gross Brown-ing.


----------



## Jazavac

There's nothing wrong with clutching at straws every once in a while!

And yes, definitely, if it's only been two months of auntie cactus (or whatever it was, per bunda), I'd stick to it for a few more, at least.

As far as bleeding goes, when my mom was pregnant with my baby brother (ok, baby who is now 18), she found out she was pregnant and then pretty much the next day got her period. I mean, she was more than convinced she was no longer pregnant, considering what it was.

And our brother is for real. :)


----------



## DHime

Jazavac said:


> There's nothing wrong with clutching at straws every once in a while!
> 
> And yes, definitely, if it's only been two months of auntie cactus (or whatever it was, per bunda), I'd stick to it for a few more, at least.
> 
> As far as bleeding goes, when my mom was pregnant with my baby brother (ok, baby who is now 18), she found out she was pregnant and then pretty much the next day got her period. I mean, she was more than convinced she was no longer pregnant, considering what it was.
> 
> And our brother is for real. :)

My mom had her period with all her pregnancies and she had 5 kids. She stopped at 12 weeks pg. Never even knew she was PG due to af.


----------



## Coconuts

Gawd!!!!!!! 

It's now 8PM on the eve of 9 DPO. DH rented a comedy and gave me some choccy icecream :cloud9: Just checked the mooncup and it's still beige / brown but no blood.

Can anyone say T O R T U R E!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks you guys. You're just great. DH is helping but he hasn't been neck deep in preggy stuff for the last 5 months plus. I told him that it's still just spotting and AF still isn't here. And he said, come on hun, let's be real, pregnant women don't have spotting and bleeding do they! :rofl: I put him straight bless him.

I drip feed him the info on a need to know basis. :awww:


----------



## DHime

Coco - your DH sounds so sweet. Mine knows as much as I do. Eveytime I learn something I tell him. poor guy


----------



## wookie130

I find my DH is happier when he is ignorant about a lot of the ins and outs of TTC.

He just enjoys the "in and out" part, if you know what I mean. LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl:


----------



## Miaowzen

Hahaha wookie!!! :rofl:

Jaza, do you still have a really dry throat? I haven't tried this yet, but if you brew up a really strong sage tea and gargle and spit it out every few hours it's reportedly very good at fixing laryngitis.

Coconuts, I wrote something on your journal thread before reading this and I'm glad you're not giving up on the AC. I was concerned you'd later feel bad about giving up on something you'd only tried for 2/3 of the recommended timeframe due to sketchy evidence.

Menstrual cycles take a long time to unfold, and so while it feels like an eternity of days it's still only two cycles.

And I'm still reserving hope for you, so if you need more than 3% I've got some spare


----------



## Miaowzen

I've broken FF! it's put me in the not fertile zone now and won't give me crosshairs as my ovulation was too early. Feeling like a Fertility Freakazoid instead of a Fertility Friend!


----------



## Jazavac

It'd probably be pretty interesting to go looking for sage tea here in the US, or at least my part of the woods. It seems like I was taking too many things for granted back home in Croatia and now I realize how much I miss all that stuff.

This evening is my first cycling class so - off I go. 

I think it's safe to say that I am done and over with ovulation this cycle - I feel dead beaten tired and I am getting back the stupid kilo or so that I usually cram back up after O.


----------



## Miaowzen

I think any kilos I gain this TWW are going to stick. :-( I've been feeling really yuk and just keep eating to try to settle it

Last time I was pregnant I gained 12kg in the first trimester!!! I think I am gaining 1kg per TWW, so I'd better get pregnant so that I have an excuse

This morning DH wanted to BD before I had eaten anything. Half way through my tummy felt so awful I felt like I was going to be physically ill. Luckily I felt better quickly enough with a break and we were able to get it done. Afterwards DH said "go and eat now. If you lie in bed I'll quickly recover" so I ran out of the room! Eating sunflower seeds now


----------



## Jazavac

Mine don't stick (it's 1-2 kilos during TWW), but it's annoying to go up and down like that.

As for the cycling class - disappointment. Huge disappointment. I love cycling, as in biking, but this makes no sense. Nor does the setup it was in. I left mid-class and I don't think I'll be going back. :shrug:


----------



## Miaowzen

Spin class at a gym? I've never been to one - love cycling in fresh air, but hate stationary bike.

I'm having terrible PMS :-( after almost :sick: finding half a caterpillar in my food I had to go and sleep for 2 hours.


----------



## Jazavac

This is not even your... average, typical stationary bike. I dunno. I hated it. :/

Ooof at the caterpillar.

I'm all messed up from lack of sleep (damn Breaking Bad addiction) and this so-called cold or whatever that's creeping up on me. I think there might be some congestion hiding because something is irritating my stomach a bit.

Off to bed with me.


----------



## Coconuts

Aw Jaz. Sorry the cycling class was a bust. I can just imagine you dismounting half way through and waltzing out with everyone gaping at you as you go.
I've never been to a spin class but it sounds like way too much effort for lazy old me.

AFM, spotting seems to be stopping dare I say it and temps went up this morning. Hope is creeping back in.....


----------



## wookie130

Miaowzen...finding half a caterpillar in your food is HARSH. :sick: No wonder you feel yucky! And unless it was a procreative BD, I'm afraid my DH would have to go "wind his own watch" if you know what I mean!!! :happydance:

Jazavac...too bad about the cycling class. Stationary bikes are boring, no matter the style. I don't mind it too much in my gym, as we can plug some earbuds into the little tv/mp3 player, and watch the tube, or listen to music. I usually indulge in awful television programming that I wouldn't normally watch, like E! news, or Housewives of Beverly Hills. I guess watching all of the pretentious celebrities with tight little bodies and rich people inspire me to lose my own ass, I suppose. :bike:

Coconuts...how wierd! No more spotting, and a temp rise? Dare you...test? I'm anxious for you! Do you think some of the wierdness could be attributed to the AC?

AFM, I do feel like AF is around the corner. My temp took another dip today, although it's still above the coverline. It just dipped to where it was 6 dpo. The worst part, is since my chart is goofed up this month, I'm not positive exactly when I ovulated, so it could vary when AF is due to arrive. I COULD get her either tomorrow, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday, based on my normal 13 day luteal phase. Ugh. I am never taking a temp late again, particularly one that occurs around the time I'm supposed to ovulate. 

If AF doesn't arrive by Sunday, I suppose I'll test then. Technically, if I tested with a FRER on Friday morning, I could technically get a faint bfp, if I were actually pregnant. But I don't feel that I am, and am now waiting for stupid AF to visit. :hissy:


----------



## italianqtpie

*Coconuts-* Your chart looks AWESOME! It looks like your previous ones have been like mine (the same!) and this one SOOO isn't the same!! :dust: sweet girl, :dust:

I took Vitex by your recommendation this month and seem to have a little longer LP!


----------



## italianqtpie

wookie130 said:


> I find my DH is happier when he is ignorant about a lot of the ins and outs of TTC.
> 
> He just enjoys the "in and out" part, if you know what I mean. LOL!!!!!!!!

:laugh2: My DH is trying to learn more, but I'm trying to keep my crazy to myself! LOL


----------



## italianqtpie

Arindge said:


> Hello All,
> Yup, I'm also 34, and July 20th I'll be 35. I'm also getting REALLY scared about all this ttc stuff. My honey and I have been trying for two (I say three) months with no luck, in fact I just got AF today and cried my eyes out for a bit, just frustrated as hell! I really thought for a week or so (last week) that I was pregnant. I had super sore nips and cramps WAY before AF time and... well, I was just hopeful. I told my honey this morning that I got my period and he didn't seem phased in the least. At least one of us is getting proper rest and peace of mind. :sad2:
> 
> I have only been ttc for a short while, but I am already so tired of the rollercoaster and MUST find a way to keep going, because I'm NOT giving up! What do you all do to get through it?

:hugs: I'm new at this , too. I think our bodys way to give us renewed "hope" each month helps, after the initial :cry: I have each time :witch: shows up. Hang in there!


----------



## wookie130

Coconuts, I just took a quick peak at your chart, and it does look awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts, the chart looks good!

I'm not sure I'll get FF to make any sense out of my temps this month. OPKs say I'm done and over with ovulation and my body feels the same (cervix, CM and just overall feel luteal phase is there), yet I can't seem to be getting a decent temp rise at all. 

This can be explained and I am not too worried that ovulation never happened, yet there's no way to get it into FF's little algorithmic head. My nose is semi-stuffed and my throat still hurts (looks like I _am_ coming down with a cold, after all), so I sleep with my mouth wide open, to the point where I can barely close it and make an attempt to swallow first thing in the morning. It all gets so dry. 

So, yeah, it's cold and of course this is affecting my reading. :/


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, having your mouth open probably made your temp lower :-(

I'm having the same issue with FF refusing to give me crosshairs so I had to put them in manually. I'm going to try again tomorrow and see if FF worked itself out.


----------



## wookie130

Fertility Friend made me want to shave my own head and roll down a steep hill this month. It changed my ovulation day 3 different times, and it was all because I took a late temp one day. 

It's been a hot mess. :headspin::fool:](*,):loopy:]


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, I'll probably end up needing to manually enter my crosshairs, too. But we'll see, FF still has a chance within the next two days or so.

I'm fairly sure I ovulated on day 16 and my body really says it's done and over with for this month. :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

*Wookie*, it could be the AC, or not. Last month with AC my temps were high but not like this month. I didn't have any spotting eaither, just half a day on 11DPO then AF. :shrug: So far today my slip is WHITE :yipee: and yup, those temps are going up......... After bumming hard yesterday I'm trying so hard not to let myslef get carried away with this renewed hope. With AC and trying new stuff, anything can happen..........
I'm sorry you think the witch is on her way for you. Maybe your temps will jump up tomorrow. It's difficult. Test tomorrow????????? :test: (which temp is the odd ball?)

*QTpie*, where've you been lady?! I like the look of today's temp. Higher than usual. AC takes a while to really get going so they say but you never know. Could have given you the boost that you were needing. :dust:

*Jaza*, what a chart you've got. My mouth breathing was the reason I switched to hoohaa. Much more reliable for me at least. I really recommend it!
If You O'd on your second +OPK day like usual then you could just be in the middle of a fall back rise. Hopefully you'll get lift off tomorrow :dust:


----------



## DHime

Coco - your chart does look fantastic! I am keeping my FX for you. Normally your temps are dropping by now. I also ended up doing vag temping fo rthe same reason. 

FF can suck sometimes. It changed me several time last month. This month it will be easier to know since I am doing opks also. Got a very slightly darker line this am. Which of course means I didn't have to squint as hard this time. lol

Jaz - I feel you on the cycling. But I hate working out in general


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza I would have picked 15 for you, but you know better. FF would never pick 16 because there were no temp rises. When you do get temp rise tomorrow it will probably incorrectly pick 18.


----------



## Coconuts

I don't know M, it should also take the lack of fertile CM and the OPKs into account. We're all back to wait-and-see'ing' as usual. :coffee:


----------



## NellieRae

I've been on the computer a lot less during this vacation, so its been a while!

*wookie*, you might as well wait for AF, why not? But she still may not come. Hang in there. 

*Coco*, spotting really SUCKS! :hugs: At least your temp went back up & now the chart looks great!

*Miaowzen*, I'm surprised & disappointed that FF refuses to acknowledge an early O. It happens sometimes and they should really be on top of it. 

*Jaza*, feel better, lady. Hopefully that sore throat will go away and let you sleep with your mouth closed again. Not seeing clearly when you O can drive you crazy, but the egg doesn't care what your chart is looking like. Maybe your most messed up looking chart will be you last for a while :winkwink:

I'll be 6 dpo for an upcoming wedding and am looking forward to enjoying the open bar....but wondering if alcohol interferes with implantation? I don't remember.


----------



## Coconuts

Nellie, you're back. Nice chart to you too with that lovely 4 day take off! I have no idea about alcohol and implantation. I remember something about either alcohol or coffee relaxing your tubes so the egg doesn't get to the uterus as fast as usual but I can't remember if it was coffee or alcohol?
It's a shame it's a free bar or you wouldn't be tempted to drink you way through the night. Could you stick with some wine spritzers or martini and lemonade / soda, or campari and orange / soda. Something with a mixer to lighten it up.
Don't forget lots of healthy babies are born when their Mums didn't know they were pregnant. Smoking drinking, eating badly........... no prenatals. Some times I think we TTCers worry too much. I have a tendancy to think that pregnancy is like life, strong and tenacious, rather than delicate and fragile. Everything fights for it's survival.


----------



## flangel813

Sorry guys, I've been staying away. Last month was a complete bust since DH had some kind of chafing during our window and so I knew that there was no chance at all. It was a hard month to go through so I have been avoiding B&B and FF. So here I am back again, cycle 14, 15? I am starting to lose count. 

We leave on a cruise Sunday for my birthday next week. 35 already...it's hard to think about. The only glimmer of hope is that I will O a few days into the cruise so plenty of time for :sex:. The cruise will probably help me not think about symptoms too much. After I get back though, I'm sure I will be going crazy.


----------



## DHime

True. Everything does fight for survival. A coworker of mine even got her tubes tied. 4 months later she is pg accidentally. Go figure. lol

Welcome back FL Angel! Sorry about the DH. Is he better now?


----------



## Jazavac

Miaowzen said:


> Jaza I would have picked 15 for you, but you know better. FF would never pick 16 because there were no temp rises. When you do get temp rise tomorrow it will probably incorrectly pick 18.

According to the doctor who actually saw all of my charts last time I was there, I ovulate on day 2 of my plus. It doesn't really matter to me, especially this cycle, which is all messed up temp-wise (the worse spikes and dips happened during the road trip, which was kind of expected anyway), but I'd like my crosshairs to be somewhere, instead of having FF sit there confused, adding an anovulatory cycle to my history, or something.


----------



## Jazavac

Hey, flangel! Enjoy the vacation.

And, Nellie, welcome back, too. :)

Coco, your chart really looks good.


I'm feeling better already. A few cups of tea and some talking actually get my throat back on track. For now, at least. I hope my nose won't get completely stuffed up because I'm pregnant until proven otherwise ( :rofl: ) and shouldn't use nose drops. Whee.


----------



## NellieRae

*Coco*, you're probably right about life being tenacious & we overreact & over analyze just a little too much during obsession. I feel like I am now, probably. I'm not a huge drinker - just looking for one good drink & maybe a glass of wine. No one will have a reason to raise an eyebrow this Sat. 

Thanks, *Jaza*. Glad you're feeling better. All that traveling really threw your temps for a loop - so you either O'd & FF missed it without a clear rise, or you geared up for O but didn't, and will start seeing more fertile cm. Either way, the next couple of days will tell a lot. Oh, the waiting! :coffee:


----------



## DHime

Nosedrops? I had no idea those were bad... I used those right before the m/c cause I didn't feel pg at the time. hmmm

Ok, so today I went to lunch and since my boss is out sick, I had a drink called a nerd since it smells like nerds candy. (that and I am still before O day anyway) Stupid thing made me slightly tipsy. Now I am at work trying not let anyone see I am being a little off now. My DH doesn't like alcohol in the house so that leaves my lunch break. yay! Now I just want to watch tv and keep making typos cause my typing is affected. HA! good thing the boss is gone. DH will be here in an hour and a half. Party time!


----------



## flangel813

DHime said:


> True. Everything does fight for survival. A coworker of mine even got her tubes tied. 4 months later she is pg accidentally. Go figure. lol
> 
> Welcome back FL Angel! Sorry about the DH. Is he better now?


Yup...he got better about a week later. I'm hoping I get a sticky bean for my birthday.


----------



## Coconuts

LOL DHime pissed as a fart at work after knocking back a nerd at lunch. You're so funny!

Welcome back Flangel. we missed you. Relaxing on the cruise might just be what the doctor ordered. You never know. Hope DH is better!

Still no more spotting apart from one tiny 1mm dot of pink beige on my liner after the whole day. Starting to feel good again. Crossing my fingers for another teeny rise again tomorrow. 

I'm so anxious about temping I'm waking up before my alarm ready to take it. It's great at the time but makes me fall asleep while I'm teaching. Yawning in students faces just isn't professional :dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, Coco, been there, done that. I guess now I've gotten to the point where the alarm _does_ need to wake me up.


----------



## DHime

I am liking my job when mildly buzzed. lol
Maybe I will get another on the way home. Then just wait till I am home to drink it. There'a a thought. 
I know what you mean about temping Coco. I wake up at 5 am (with no alarms set) temp, poas, then go back to bed. Not sure how I am doing it. I think I am not getting any REM sleep. Hm, madness ensues with no REM sleep. To late. already nuts here.


----------



## Jazavac

:lol: DHime


----------



## Miaowzen

Waking up early to temp is our duty! :laugh2: 
I guess it will be good practise for middle of night baby feedings.

In my news, I am feeling very :sick: again. Full blown hormonal sickness. How do I know it is hormones? Because it disappears by 4pm!

Right now I just feel like :sick: :loo: :sick: . When I can't deal with it anymore I might just go back to bed.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh, and another thing, my temps are really low so FF is still broken. I must be about to explode with estrogen or something. Bah!


----------



## wookie130

Miaow, you get pukey when you're hormonal? Or poopy? Or both? Either way, that's not fun. I hope you can find time in your day to lay down and take it easy...

LOL @ DHime!!!! Sober up, missie!!! But don't you love the indulgence phase? That's the only time of the month I'm actually enjoying anymore!


----------



## Miaowzen

Well.... I always get IBS during peak progesterone yes.

When I was pregnant I only puked once, but felt like I was going to a lot, but it was just nausea. This morning and yesterday I definitely felt the same, much worse than other TWW. It feels like I'm 2 weeks pregnant already, but I'm only 6dpo. It's insanely dumb I know... Implantation not happened yet yayaya


----------



## Coconuts

Your cycle's on Fast Forward M, maybe if you can O on CD7 your tubes were in high gear with all the egg wafting, eggy implanted after just two days on the super highway that is your tube. So O CD7. Implant CD9. Super dark HPT on CD12 a.k.a 5DPO and today you're officially one day late for AF.
I'm only half kidding. :rofl:


----------



## Miaowzen

Maybe my ovary tossed that egg out at high speed like a baseball pitcher!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl:


----------



## Miaowzen

Poor DH went to bed late and i'm here with my iPad. I'm in and out of bed keeping him awake with alternating bouts of :rofl: and :loo:


----------



## DHime

Wookie - awwww That's the only time I like my job. lol I love indulgence phase though. I started the robitussin today also and checking cp starting today. I am all in this month!

Miaow - I understand. My mom was like that too. I am so glad I just seem to get hot flashes. lol I so pictured the eggy fast ball. The question now, is it a home run or a strike?


----------



## Jazavac

:rofl: Miaow

My poor fat belly has been feeling kind of sick most of the day today. At dontknowwhichdpo, it makes no sense, anyway. Hormones going nuts. :shrug: Or I blame the weird sickness.

It has to be DPO, though, because everthing says so. Just not the temp. Yet.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh no Jaza, you've caught the I Feel So Sick But I Can't Have Implanted Yet disease too :wacko:


----------



## Miaowzen

I found this awesome chart on FF, maybe your TWW will be like this one.


----------



## Jazavac

Wow, that's a really... different chart.

I'm getting better, nausea-wise. Mint tea with lots of honey for my throat made my stomach feel better, too. The downside is that my nose is now completely stuff and soon enough I will be using my skin to breathe, I think. 

Saline water... here I come. Even though I don't expect much of it, that's for sure.

Also, morning temperature... please behave.


----------



## Coconuts

Love that chart M!

Jaz, I got an unruly temp this morning if you got one too and it needs company.
down this morning. More spotting too :cry:


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm feeling doubtful about my cycle too, but not too anxious luckily. I think my liver is really struggling and basically I've got liver-induced morning sickness from not detoxifying estrogen. Probably the phytoestrogens I've been taking are adding to it, along with the changed diet. I've had liver problems for a long time so it doesn't surprise me.

I was never very comfortable about ovulating CD7, felt that was a bit wrong.


----------



## Coconuts

:hugs:


----------



## italianqtpie

unruly temp here, too....:cry:

:hugs: to all!! Almost FRIDAY! :happydance:


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh no! Totally sorry about your chart qtpie, it was looking so good too.


----------



## Coconuts

Woah woah woah, QTPie. It's FF's test day for you. No AF reported. Did you test?
If not why not?
:test: woman!


----------



## italianqtpie

Miaowzen said:


> Oh no! Totally sorry about your chart qtpie, it was looking so good too.

I know! At least I tend to have some sort of pattern with my temps so next month (hopeful?) it will be TOTALLY different :)



Coconuts said:


> Woah woah woah, QTPie. It's FF's test day for you. No AF reported. Did you test?
> If not why not?
> :test: woman!

Did you see my temp? Is it even possible below CL? Sadly, if you say yes, I will have to go get a test since I had a no test until late rule this month! :dohh:


----------



## italianqtpie

I was...uhm, a little out of control with POAS last month :blush:


----------



## Coconuts

I hope this link work QTpie.
Linky to a chart

Spoiler
Go buy some tests!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

here's another


----------



## italianqtpie

you aren't only simply gorgeous, you're such a tease! :thumbup: If I don't start during the day today, I will buy tests tonight! :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

As I was sending those messages I was really hoping that I'm not going to be getting your hopes up for nothing.
If AF doesn't come by 6, is there anywhere you can nip out to and buy them after. I don't count AF for that day if it's after 6-8PM so if you're still clear this evening. I say test away. (In the morning though with FMU)
AF should arrive today? Is that right? Or yesterday? Oh my gosh. I'm sorry, I've been on such a roller coaster will all this spotting here my end this week I think I transfering some of the hyper onto you. Sorry flower. Hope we get some good news from you tomorrow
:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## wookie130

My temps aren't behaving either, ladies. Yesterday I had a drop. And today, I was up at the butt-crack of dawn worrying about what my temp would be at 5 a.m., so I had to take it early. And, it was slightly up, but nothing noteworthy. I guess the good news there, is that AF will probably stay away today.

The other suckish thing, is that I did wake up with my telltale hormonal headache thing I get a day or two before AF. So, raised temp or not, I have the headache thing. I do feel that I'm out. Again. Story of my life, it seems. Ugh.


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> As I was sending those messages I was really hoping that I'm not going to be getting your hopes up for nothing.
> If AF doesn't come by 6, is there anywhere you can nip out to and buy them after. I don't count AF for that day if it's after 6-8PM so if you're still clear this evening. I say test away. (In the morning though with FMU)
> AF should arrive today? Is that right? Or yesterday? Oh my gosh. I'm sorry, I've been on such a roller coaster will all this spotting here my end this week I think I transfering some of the hyper onto you. Sorry flower. Hope we get some good news from you tomorrow
> :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:

no, I promise you didn't get my hopes up. My two charts are so similar that I have no hope BUT it's always nice to have some hope, ya know? Kinda helps this journey :) My first month charting, I had a 9 day LP, last month it went to 11 and so far (today) it's at 11 (cause they could the day before on FF, right?). Anyhow....as of about 1pm today, i will be later then i've "ever" been so if there is no spotting or anything, I will see what I can pee on later :)

Something weird is going on, as i've had zero cramps and almost zero breast tenderness. This whole thing has been amazing to chart your body and really pay attention. I just hope we all get our bouncing babies after it! :hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

I started charting for contraception when I decided to get off the pill. It's awesome to see a view of your inner health just like that, laid out for all to see


----------



## italianqtpie

wookie130 said:


> My temps aren't behaving either, ladies. Yesterday I had a drop. And today, I was up at the butt-crack of dawn worrying about what my temp would be at 5 a.m., so I had to take it early. And, it was slightly up, but nothing noteworthy. I guess the good news there, is that AF will probably stay away today.
> 
> The other suckish thing, is that I did wake up with my telltale hormonal headache thing I get a day or two before AF. So, raised temp or not, I have the headache thing. I do feel that I'm out. Again. Story of my life, it seems. Ugh.

Hang in there, I hear ya girlie.:hugs: :dust:



Miaowzen said:


> I started charting for contraception when I decided to get off the pill. It's awesome to see a view of your inner health just like that, laid out for all to see

It really is. And I thought I "knew it all". I didn't. LOL


----------



## Jazavac

Ooof at all unruly temps!

Mine went up this morning. Like UP (and that's with my mouth open from the bad, bad nose). Yet FF doesn't care. I'll give it a couple more days, but eventually, I'll be putting my own cross hairs where I believe they should be. If I ovulated after that, which I really don't think is what happened, then only a miracle would make me pregnant this month.


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, I tried putting in three fake high temps into mine and it just gave me an error message saying it couldn't work out the date but it was probably after CD8. I don't know if FF even looks at CD7! :grr:


----------



## Coconuts

Woooooooooooooooookie, headaches caused by hormones. Preg symptoms caused by hormones. Don't count yourself out yet girl.

Jaz, wohoo for that mega spike. You just know FF will want to put your O yesterday. Manual Override for you too.

This is such a weird month for everyone!


----------



## DHime

Good morning!
You ladies were busy last night!
I got a small temp lift today. OPK was darker this morning so thats good. I am enjoying seing the progression of hormones in my system. Kind of like getting validated when you see it for yourself rather than just temping. I think I breathed a sigh of relief when I saw it get darker.
Sorry for the jumping temps everyone. Yay for Jaz though.

M - I get hormone migraines also. It's throught the month though.Usually in the tww though.
I really hope we get a BFP in Nov. We are due at least 1


----------



## italianqtpie

DHime said:


> Good morning!
> You ladies were busy last night!
> I got a small temp lift today. OPK was darker this morning so thats good. I am enjoying seing the progression of hormones in my system. Kind of like getting validated when you see it for yourself rather than just temping. I think I breathed a sigh of relief when I saw it get darker.
> Sorry for the jumping temps everyone. Yay for Jaz though.
> 
> M - I get hormone migraines also. It's throught the month though.Usually in the tww though.
> I really hope we get a BFP in Nov. We are due at least 1

I agree ! When I got my first :) on my Clearblue digital, i knew at that moment my body wasn't failing me! There was something very reassuring about it! I just hope my tubes aren't blocked or something not allowing my :) to really work!! LOL


----------



## Jazavac

Yup, it looks like it's going to be an override there. But I really am positive about O on that second day of OPK+. :shrug:


----------



## DHime

Jaz - just remember that FF is just using algorithyms. It can and does make mistakes.
You have to look at your hormone levels and your own body's signals. Temps just help. 
I wish it was a better program though and would take opk's and cp into consideration but it seems to be primarily based on temps.

I am so wanting another lunch treat today but I am promising myself that 1 time a week during the first half of the month is enough. lol

Also - Just ordered 50 wondfo's opk and 20 hcg tests. yipee


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, I think FF does take the OPKs and CM and CP into account but because a temp rise is the only real indicator of Ovulation, meaning all other sign can be there even if the egg at the end isn't released only progesterone and higher temps mean the egg actually popped so the algorythm is based mostly on that.
:shrug:


----------



## DHime

Coconuts said:


> DHime, I think FF does take the OPKs and CM and CP into account but because a temp rise is the only real indicator of Ovulation, meaning all other sign can be there even if the egg at the end isn't released only progesterone and higher temps mean the egg actually popped so the algorythm is based mostly on that.
> :shrug:

You have a point with the temps.
Thanks. I wondered


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, it looks at evertyhing, but it can't tell whether, say, my one low temp where it should have been high is my body's fault (as in - I didn't ovulate and/or didn't produce enough progesterone post-O), or if I messed up (as in - slept with the mouth shut, blabla). 

So I guess I'll still have to adjust because I really, really am sure that I'm safely post-O.


----------



## Coconuts

Started spotting again at 4PM just before my lessons. It was pretty dark and in much more of a hurry so I popped the mooncup back in.
8PM now. Just checked and there's a nice big red clot.
Red red red.

I'm out :cry:

I hate the thought that the 6, 7, 8DPO spotting really was IB and my crappy LP is flushing out a fertilized and implanted eggy.

:cry:

I feel crap.


----------



## Jazavac

:hug: Coco

I know it's hard, but there probably isn't any benefit to thinking about what it was or what it could have been, so maybe somehow try not to. The only way you could maybe find out is to get a quick bloodwork and check your bhcg levels. 

I really don't think your LP is that bad, though.

Hugs.


----------



## DHime

Hang in there sweetie! :hugs:
Anytime you get clots it makes you wonder. Try not to and stay positive. You are seing slight progress as each month goes by on AC so that should give some hope.
Is there anything you can get from the doc to lengthen it?


----------



## Jazavac

There are progesterone pills that can be taken after O that help with implantation and early pregnancy, overall. I have them in my closet, got them last time I was in Croatia from my regular Croatian gyn.

The one here, the reproductive guy, says I don't need them, so I haven't used any.

They pretty much do you no harm, other than delaying your period if it's due to come due to no implantation, but that's easy to track with pregnancy tests. If it's negative, all you need is to stop taking the pill.

I know there are some creams, too, but I know nothing about them.


----------



## wookie130

Coconuts...I'm not so sure that I wouldn't see your doctor this month. The spotting at 7/8 dpo is too wierd, with nothing in between then and now. Are you cramping? If so, is it any worse than normal? Then there's that red clot... I wouldn't hang out wondering if you had a chemical pregnancy...I'd have it confirmed. I say this only because if it happens more than once, a fertility specialist will definitely want to know WHY. Perhaps it does have something to do with your short luteal phase...? Or, maybe this is just a funky cycle. Either way, I'd have it checked. I think you'll want to try to see someone no later than tomorrow, so that they can catch any hcg hanging around in the event of a chemical pregnancy. It would be a really, really good thing for you to find out ASAP, in my opinion.

AFM, my hormone headache thing is still mildly lingering, which is normal. I always get this type of headache a day or two before AF arrives, so I'm doubting it's a pregnancy-related hormone headache. When I was preggers in May, I didn't get this headache. And to me, that was a huge red flag. 

That being said, a part of me wants to hang on to hope, and possibly buy a FRER tonight to take tomorrow morning for kicks. But, I know in my heart it's going to be a BFN, so why spend the money...ugh.


----------



## Miaowzen

Coconuts, i'm sorry about your clot :-(

I know the clot was red, but was it full flow? If it wasn't full flow, mark it in a spotting and keep going, you never know what is around the corner


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm having the strangest cycle, I'm sure my poor liver is struggling, but digestive wise I'm fine... It'd just all this estrogen! My temperature dropped again, although still above the coverline. Because I can't tell how much progesterone I might have, I'm completely confused about how long my LP is going to be this cycle.

I'm 7dpo and given my early O I half expect an early AF too, although there's no real evidence for that. Maybe I'm having perimenopause already?


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> Started spotting again at 4PM just before my lessons. It was pretty dark and in much more of a hurry so I popped the mooncup back in.
> 8PM now. Just checked and there's a nice big red clot.
> Red red red.
> 
> I'm out :cry:
> 
> I hate the thought that the 6, 7, 8DPO spotting really was IB and my crappy LP is flushing out a fertilized and implanted eggy.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I feel crap.

I wish I could take some of the pain away. I'm sorry, bella. :( We're here for you.


----------



## valentine77

Sorry to hear it Coco.... Hang on in there.


----------



## italianqtpie

I'm officially late and just took a FRER and I think it's broke. NO lines showed up for 5 min then the test barely did. I pee'd all over that damn thing. My temp took a HUGE plunge today and I have zero signs of my period. Yes, I went digging with a qtip, nothing, my cervix is so high i can't even find it! its my luck to be late on my period when I have no reason to be excited for it!!


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks guys.

Wookie. You're right, you really are but there's no way I'll be able to see the doc here in Italy then get my blood taken the same day. I have to cue up all morning just to see the doctor and they only do blood work in the morning at the hospital so I can't do both and need the doc to send me. It's a real pain in the butt.
I'll go an HPT in the morning to be sure.

If I end up seeing a specialist I have the records of my charts. Hopefully that'll be enough. I think it's just a funky cycle. I'm not really worried, just bummed. It was only yesterday I didn't have spotting and even then it came back at night. Eugh. It's all written down. Just going to forget about it now and carry on.

QTPie. Good luck with the next test!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Jazavac

Are there no walk-in labs at all, Coco?


----------



## Coconuts

Not nearby Jaz. :nope: This is Italy. If it can be made complicated, it is! (Sorry Sunnysun)


----------



## Miaowzen

Coconuts, you're still around! Are you sure sure suuuure you want to put that red clot in as CD1?


----------



## wookie130

Oh, poo, I forgot about the Italy thing, Coco!

Yeah, it would be a hassle. And an hpt may tell the story, if there is one.

In all honesty, I'd probably wait until you're experiencing a full-on AF flow to count this as CD 1. Maybe that's what it will look like later tonight or the morning, in which case tomorrow will be the real CD 1. I'm sorry you have to deal with any of it, frankly. I am praying one of us can get a BFP soon. Good luck, hon!


----------



## Jazavac

I don't know why I thought Italy would be a lot more similar to Croatia, in terms of healthcare and stuff. 

There'd be nowhere to go here in the US either, without getting a hold of a doctor first (almost impossible), or some nurse practitioner or an alien of some sort. Then you need a referral, then you go somewhere... then it's already the next century, or something.

Miaow, you might be able to help me with this one. It's pretty new to me, as is the whole deal with tracking my cycles and not being on birth control and whatnot. So I've noticed a new trend, and it's been coming back for about three or four cycles now. I blame it on my progesterone, because it makes the most sense. :shrug:

So. During luteal phase, and it's starting literally right after ovulation, my digestive system seems to be slowing down. Month after month. Like, all of a sudden, it's constipation squared. No go. Or, well, _yes go_, but with a lot of effort and minimal product. And that's not normal for me, I have really good, uhm, bowel movement habits. 

I cook at home almost all of our meals, we eat healthy stuff, lots of fiber, whatnot. When I'm not suffering from, uh, these luteal phase effects, I'm all good. The constipation and gas add two kilos on average to my 2WW, which then disappear as soon as the nasty auntie shows up.

Any ideas, remedies, herbs, spices, magic? Because this is baaaaaad!


----------



## italianqtpie

Jazavac said:


> I don't know why I thought Italy would be a lot more similar to Croatia, in terms of healthcare and stuff.
> 
> There'd be nowhere to go here in the US either, without getting a hold of a doctor first (almost impossible), or some nurse practitioner or an alien of some sort. Then you need a referral, then you go somewhere... then it's already the next century, or something.
> 
> Miaow, you might be able to help me with this one. It's pretty new to me, as is the whole deal with tracking my cycles and not being on birth control and whatnot. So I've noticed a new trend, and it's been coming back for about three or four cycles now. I blame it on my progesterone, because it makes the most sense. :shrug:
> 
> So. During luteal phase, and it's starting literally right after ovulation, my digestive system seems to be slowing down. Month after month. Like, all of a sudden, it's constipation squared. No go. Or, well, _yes go_, but with a lot of effort and minimal product. And that's not normal for me, I have really good, uhm, bowel movement habits.
> 
> I cook at home almost all of our meals, we eat healthy stuff, lots of fiber, whatnot. When I'm not suffering from, uh, these luteal phase effects, I'm all good. The constipation and gas add two kilos on average to my 2WW, which then disappear as soon as the nasty auntie shows up.
> 
> Any ideas, remedies, herbs, spices, magic? Because this is baaaaaad!

Where do you live in the US that makes it impossible to get a hold of a doctor or get a referral?


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Wookie. You're right, you really are but there's no way I'll be able to see the doc here in Italy then get my blood taken the same day. I have to cue up all morning just to see the doctor and they only do blood work in the morning at the hospital so I can't do both and need the doc to send me. It's a real pain in the butt.
> I'll go an HPT in the morning to be sure.
> 
> If I end up seeing a specialist I have the records of my charts. Hopefully that'll be enough. I think it's just a funky cycle. I'm not really worried, just bummed. It was only yesterday I didn't have spotting and even then it came back at night. Eugh. It's all written down. Just going to forget about it now and carry on.
> 
> QTPie. Good luck with the next test!!!!!!! :dust:

I agree with Miao & Wookie...may not be CD1...I will say a special prayer you have a surprise tomorrow. 

:dust: to all! G'night!


----------



## italianqtpie

wookie130 said:


> Oh, poo, I forgot about the Italy thing, Coco!
> 
> Yeah, it would be a hassle. And an hpt may tell the story, if there is one.
> 
> In all honesty, I'd probably wait until you're experiencing a full-on AF flow to count this as CD 1. Maybe that's what it will look like later tonight or the morning, in which case tomorrow will be the real CD 1. I'm sorry you have to deal with any of it, frankly. I am praying one of us can get a BFP soon. Good luck, hon!

your charts lookin' good, girlie! On the way back up!! :dust:


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, bowel movement issues are very related to hormones. That's why most women get IBS and it's fairly uncommon for blokes.

The best things I can think of are to consume more probiotics, such as fresh kefir, and to cut out flour and sugar from the diet. Herbs that make you poop are all contraindicated in pregnancy because whatever increases motility in the bowels does the same for the uterus.

I used to have terrible IBS and my late teens early twenties I got ultrasounds and things trying to work out what was wrong. Half the problem was the fact that doctors kept prescribing me laxatives. I would get stabbing pains in my gut and couldn't move. Blergh. Took me years to get rid of it... Now I get constipated for a couple of days after O and loose bowels for a couple of days before AF but nothing too bad.

Personally I found eating fibre in the form of grains such as bran and oats to make the situation much much worse.

If you do get constipated and get a stabbing feeling in your gut, go and buy some peppermint chewing gum and chew a few pieces. It's not the healthiest thing due to the aspartame, but flow release peppermint is the best remedy I have found.


----------



## Jazavac

Ooof, that sounds like some pretty bad experience there, Miaow. Thanks for the input, though. 

I've not really been experiencing pain (other than in ohmypoorbuttarea... at times :lol:), but it's just annoying that, well, the job doesn't get done in luteal phase the way it does at the beginning of the cycle. And I'd love to get rid of the extra weight, as well as the bloating. 

I do get as much probiotics as I can, pretty much. Except for the fresh kefir, it's not easy to find here. What sells under that name is, unfortunately, just regular drinkable yogurt.


----------



## Miaowzen

I have good news today!

:wohoo: :headspin: :happydance:

DH JUST GOT EMPLOYED!!!!

Woohoo!!!!!!!!

Lots of happiness in our household today :flower:

It's only a grad salary, so we certainly won't be rich, but we won't have to house sit anymore in order to eat. We can settle down and have a home!!

:yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Miaowzen

If you can get some actual kefir grains it's the best way. I've been making it fresh every day. At first I was very constipated or having ******* bowel, then slowly things started to normalize. I have some kefir every day now and wouldn't give it up for anything.


----------



## Jazavac

I have no idea where to get them. I know many of my Croatian friends make it at home and they use a fungus to do so. It's some slimy thing and, well, I don't really think they'll be sending me one. :)


----------



## Miaowzen

I had to buy mine on the Internet. Fungus is probably kombucha.


----------



## GeekChic

Jaza - I suffer the same problem, so did my mum, I've looked it up and it's a side effect of progesterone, some loosening effect on your muscles, (not well described it's a but early for coherent thought here) same effect that gives some women pre-menstrual joint paint.
Don't strain or you wind up injuring yourself, but find some of those edible solutions and give those a try.


----------



## Coconuts

Jaza said:

> There'd be nowhere to go here in the US either, without getting a hold of a doctor first (almost impossible), or some nurse practitioner or an alien of some sort. Then you need a referral, then you go somewhere... then it's already the next century, or something.

:rofl: next century. That's exactly it. it's the no appointments = sitting in the waiting room for 6 hours (not kidding) waiting for your turn. People arrive an hour and a half before the surgery opens to get near the front of the queue. It's good when you get in there because the Doc isn't restricted to 10 minute appointment but the waiting just isn't worth it. He can send me for a blood test which will say neg, like my HPT and he'll send me home and tell me to 'keep an eye on it' or something.

Everyone, you guys were right. Yesterday was not CD1. Changed the cup before bed and there wasn't anything in there. Well there was, but the usual beige CM / lining stuff that's been going on for the last few days. I was shocked, really expected to see blood. :nope:
first look in the morning, same story. Came down and had breakfast and checked again an hour later (giving things a chance to filter down) same thing. This is 11DPO and waiting for AF. Pretty sure she's coming.
Temps are down again this morning and last night and this morning I peed on a few sticks. Both 10mIU and 25mIU. Nada. :shrug: Corpus Lutem seems to be putting up a fight.

:dust: to the rest of you 2WWers :dust:


----------



## italianqtpie

Miaowzen said:


> I have good news today!
> 
> :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance:
> 
> DH JUST GOT EMPLOYED!!!!
> 
> Woohoo!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lots of happiness in our household today :flower:
> 
> It's only a grad salary, so we certainly won't be rich, but we won't have to house sit anymore in order to eat. We can settle down and have a home!!
> 
> :yipee: :yipee:

:happydance::thumbup: CONGRATS!!


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts, we may be on the same cycle this month :) I woke up to spiked temp and spotting :( wahhhh! 

I had a 9-10 day LP before and took Vitex for about 15 days the beginning of this cycle. Do you think that really helped lengthen my LP? Did it work for you the first month? I'm kinda shocked! Happy but shocked!


----------



## Miaowzen

Omg your temp just zoomed up!!! 

How bad is the spotting? FX that it stops! :happydance:


----------



## italianqtpie

Miaowzen said:


> Omg your temp just zoomed up!!!
> 
> How bad is the spotting? FX that it stops! :happydance:

It was there when I went to the potty this morning, not on undies or anything. I'm scared to go back to the bathroom. Realistically, I know this month is over....but i'm grasping hard this much at the blaring truth.


----------



## Jazavac

Miaow, yay for your husband! I have no idea how I managed to miss the post.

And yay for no AF for both of you, Coco and qtpie! Even though it's a bit confusing and all. But before the period shows up, it really isn't there. Keeping my fingers crossed!

My temp is up and FF just refuses to acknowledge it. It does puzzle me in a way. Every once in a while, myself included) people touch the cover line or go below it for a day during their luteal phase. So I can't, at the beginning of it? That day after O, I'd be just pretty much touching it, if I were to put crosshairs on day 16, where I think they should be. But nope, the algorhythm says _nothing for you yet_ and then it will place it randomly somewhere tomorrow. I expect more high temps of course, even with my stuffed nose and open mouth. I ovulated. On day 16, like I normally do. Unless my body is really nuts and ovulates with creamy CM and low, firm cervix.


----------



## Miaowzen

You definitely ovulated, but you confused the algorithm. I'm sure it happens all the time. I'd like to delve into the application and fix it myself!


----------



## wookie130

Miaow...congrats to both of you on DH's job! Yay!!!!!!!!!!

Coconuts...so glad you waited, and didn't count the clot as CD 1. Wierd stuff happening on your end, huh? Hmmm...

I tested this morning...BFN. I am most likely 13 dpo today, and still have the premenstrual hormonal headache. Crying like a baby for the past 4 hours. I so much want a baby. I know I will only be on cycle 4 since my miscarriage, but I am 33. My doctor was giving me 6 cycles to get pregnant again before she sends me to a specialist. I just want to know why I got pregnant so easily (NTNP) that first time, and now it seems like the impossible dream since having my D & C. Did the D & C hurt my reproductives? Ugh. I just want answers, and do not feel like waiting around. What if it's something stupid like a blocked fallopian tube, and waiting for 6 months is just ticking away more precious time? 

I'm so depressed this morning, I can barely function. I have the day off of work, and being alone is probably not real good for my mental health. I may just get busy and start to scrub my house up, and go on a cleaning frenzy. For me, that's pretty good therapy.


----------



## Miaowzen

Wookie, it sounds like you're havin a really hard time today... It will happen, I promise :hugs:


----------



## DHime

Wookie - :hugs: Hang in there sweetie. I know it's hard though. D&C's can cause scar tissue but it would grow over time and wouldn't cause problems until years later. Even if you did get scar tissue, it's relatively easy to fix in an outpatient proceedure. 
I beleive that when you were already able to do it accidentally. If you need to cry just go with it to help you get going again. It's hard enough but the pressure makes it even more emotional.

Coco & Wookie - FX for no AF and a BFP. There are many women who get PG and never get a BFP on a test. One of my firends kept getting BFN's till she was 7 months. Go figure...

Miaowzen - Congrats! I bet you are both releived to say the least. It is so hard being out of work. Great days are yet to come!

Ok so my OPK this am is almost as dark as the test line. AWESOME! I thought it would be gradual but it got alot darker this time. I ran to show the DH and he said neat, you peed on that thing and now you are waiving it around? He did think it was neat though. I was really excited to see proof of the hormones working. It really is like having back up show that things are working in there. Gonna be POAS every few hours and taking my tussin.
So now, is it a poas postive if it is close to the dark line? or must it equal to or darker?


----------



## Coconuts

*QTpie*, last month I got up to 11 days. I'm like you with a usual 9/10 day LP. This month was back to 10 days but with all the spotting who knows what's up.

AF is here to stay guys. False start this morning but she's away now, full on, up and running. I. am. out.

I really do think that with the second temp rise, never happened before, light spotting for a few day from 6DPO, never happened before, and the big blobby clot yesterday, never happened before, that there's a strong possibility of it being a chemical pregnancy. It was just so over before it even started nothing of course showed up on the HPTs. Who knows. It makes me feel sad we may have almost done it but relieved to have a good explanation of all the weird stuff that went on the past week and that my body isn't totally buggered. I don't think it's important yet. It it comes down to seeing a specialist in a few month then we can discuss the posibility but now I guess we'll never know. I think that's what happened anyway. Any thoughts?

*Jaz*, FF's so going to put your cross hairs on CD18. Time for manual override woman. TCOYF! Literally!

*wookie*, honey I know that crying feeling. It's wretched. I'm thinking about you a lot. Temps are down again which isn't great but they could shoot up again soon if AF doesn't show. Like Jaz said, before AF's arrived, she just isn't there. So that's good. hang in there girl. We all know how hard TTC can be. We're all right there with you.
25% chance when you do everything right. Even when you're healthy and with nothing wrong. That's a scary stat when you're hoping for a BFP but when you're staring down the barrel of a.n.o.t.h.e.r. cycle it helps you to feel less panicky that there's nothing wrong down there and this is all just, well, normal. Hugs.
:hug:


----------



## Jazavac

Wookie, hang in there. :hug:

Coco, I don't know about the chemical. It's hard for me to tell anything based on the clots because I clot all the time when I'm on my period. Sorry for the TMI, but horrendous things come out. And I've not yet recorded a chemical, at least not during all of this POAS mania. Sorry the witch got you for real, though. Hugs for you as well.


----------



## wookie130

Thank you, ladies. Sometimes it just helps to direct all of my sad vibes onto this thread, as DH really isn't in a position to understand the way other women do. It's not his fault...we're just wired differently, I guess.

I also read something this morning about how common it is for women to suffer from post-partum depression after a missed miscarriage and D & C. Well, damn. They never told me this in the doctor's office, and it does make sense...

Although I think the sadness is intensifying with each passing month I don't get my next BFP. It's all very discouraging, and I know a lot of you ladies are in the same boat as me with it.


----------



## Coconuts

Jazavac said:


> Wookie, hang in there. :hug:
> 
> Coco, I don't know about the chemical. It's hard for me to tell anything based on the clots because I clot all the time when I'm on my period. Sorry for the TMI, but horrendous things come out.

Yeah, that's fair. It's just that this was fairly large for what I usually see. And the spotting as well. All thrown in with a strange temp rise kind of has me convinced. It was never confirmed so I won't make an official record but will remember it as one I guess. It's strangely comforting to think we were maybe able to get that far.


----------



## italianqtpie

I'm out, too. I woke up to temp spike and nausea. then full on period arrived I think. 

((((Wookie)))) It's so so hard. We're here for you.

I can't believe i got to 13 dpo. I think I am going to find a blessing in that this month...since I feel sad. Hopefully tomorrow I will feel more "cheerful" about starting a new cycle..


----------



## Coconuts

Boooooo! 12 Day LP is great though. I had 12 days once one the first month I tried 50mg of B complex. Trying it again this month. Was looking good there for a while. I'm so sorry I made you go out and get tests. :flower: Hope I didn't get your hopes up too much. I'm so sorry. CD1 really stings. This last one was the first time I cried about it and I cried quite a lot, both times I thought I was out. :wacko:
I find a new game plan helps and tomorrow you're already CD2.
Hey, we're cycle buddies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Race you to O - It's a pretty sure bet you'll win it.


----------



## DHime

Sorry you guys got hit by the witch.
Coco - glad you are more determined than ever.
I am hoping for the pos poas result tomorrow am.
Gonna try again this afternoon to see if anything changed.


----------



## wookie130

I'm thinking the witch will arrive tomorrow.

Coco, the bright side for you is the 12 day luteal phase. That is promising!!! Perhaps you did have a chemical, but if that possibility gives you some hope and motivation, rather than another dose of sadness, I say embrace it. Whatever helps, you know?

Italianqtpie, it's frustrating, huh? Let's indulge in our depression today, and pick ourselves up for a new cycle tomorrow, eh? :)

As for my sorry butt, I'm just listening to music on YouTube, Facebooking, loafing around, trying to keep distracted. What I NEED to be doing on my day off, is cleaning my house and paying bills. Thinking about some wine later, but that may be a baaddd idea given the frame of mind I'm in.


----------



## Jazavac

Sorry girls for all the bad witch is doing. Hang in there, all of you.

Coco, I just read on my Croatian pregnancy/TTC and parenthood-related forum that B Complex can actually add to the spotting part, even though they in fact make your luteal phase longer.


----------



## bunda

Miawze. W00t on hubby getting paid employment. As someone who has aso recently gone from income-less existence to receiving paychecks, the relief is enormous. It's still a bit weird to feel I'm allowed to spend money on silly things, like coffee. For so, so long I've always had to tell myself no to any non-essential spending. Now I can, knowing more money will be on its way. It's a huge relief and even if it's low, it's better than nothing and will likely go up with time. Well done your DH!

Sorry to hear about AF showing u for some you gals. What a bummer. I was really thinking we were going to get a BFP this month - still, CD1 means a brand new chart and you're already plodding on towards the next eggy. 

It seems that this month has been the month of weird charts. Like Jaza, I have FF a bit confuzled as to my O date. I'm suspected CD14 or 15 as the most likely candidates, but that would mean I ovulated with only creamy CM. The EWCM I did see before then was microscopic amounts and my CP didn't really change very much. Weird.

Anyway, I reckon I'm about 5dpo and feeling like this isn't my month. I don't know why I think that. It's as irrational as thinking this IS my month. :shrug: whatever I feel, that's not how it pans out. You can't wish a baby or have it disappear just by your thoughts/wishes (just any long-term TTCer or the anxious teenager at the family planning clinic! - funny how elated/devastated the two are by the same result of a hpt).

Still, enjoy indulgence phase, ladies. I'm off the wine, even if the though I don't feel like I'm harbouring a passenger. I seem to have lost my taste for it.


----------



## Jazavac

Hello there, bunda. Just about when I started wondering about you again. Must've been a busy week there for you.

I wish I had an indulgence phase of some sort. Hm. I guess I'll have to come up with something.


----------



## DHime

Bunda - :hugs: 
This is your first cycle after the m/c so it is completely understandable how you feel and that FF had issues. Mine was all over and my O date got moved mutiple times due to hormones getting back on track.
Month 2 after an M/C is alot better. Most women have an anovulatory cycle the first month. (so in my book, it doesn't count)
Time to move for martinis yes?


----------



## Coconuts

Wookie130 said:

> Coco, the bright side for you is the 12 day luteal phase. That is promising!!!

It was actually only 10 days Wookie. AF came on 11DPO. Not so promising, but not so bad either. 

*Jaz*, I actually only had one day of spotting with the 12 day LP with B complex back in June. July was 9 days and two days spotting. Nothing really out of the ordinary for me so I don't thing it'll make things any worse. We'll see I guess. Thanks for the heads up. I'm starting off slow with it though. Only 50mg. maybe a higher dose straight away adds to the spotting. Does more than your body can cope with or something. :shrug: always good to have in the back on my mind though.
PS. Got a new student today and he has a Croatian girlfriend. I of course told him I had a Croatian friend too :hugs:

*Bunda*, how on earth did you suddenly creap up to 5DPO? That's great. Someone else to watch while I plod on with boring phase. You never know when it's going to be your month. You were so close last month, maybe you guys did it again???!!! Was your timing good. Feeling out can be a sign, as can alcohol aversion. Not that I'm a fan of symptom spotting anymore *sigh* FXd for you. I'll be keeping an eye on you. x


----------



## Jazavac

Aww, yay for the student! Any ideas where the girlfriend is from? (I am, as usual, really curious.)

I don't have any additional info on B Complex, as of yet at least, but I'll let you know if I find out more. I guess more spotting eitehr way doesn't necessarily mean anything bad, even moreso if luteal phase gets longer? 

We just had an average boring dinner at a restaurant that charges way too much for the meals. Pfft.

I think I want to learn Spanish, but I have no idea where. Especially since I'm so used to one particular way of learning which I doubt I'll find here. Hm hm.


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> Boooooo! 12 Day LP is great though. I had 12 days once one the first month I tried 50mg of B complex. Trying it again this month. Was looking good there for a while. I'm so sorry I made you go out and get tests. :flower: Hope I didn't get your hopes up too much. I'm so sorry. CD1 really stings. This last one was the first time I cried about it and I cried quite a lot, both times I thought I was out. :wacko:
> I find a new game plan helps and tomorrow you're already CD2.
> Hey, we're cycle buddies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Race you to O - It's a pretty sure bet you'll win it.

Yes! That's fun. We're cycle buddies. That's fun. We will do this! :hugs:



wookie130 said:


> I'm thinking the witch will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Coco, the bright side for you is the 12 day luteal phase. That is promising!!! Perhaps you did have a chemical, but if that possibility gives you some hope and motivation, rather than another dose of sadness, I say embrace it. Whatever helps, you know?
> 
> Italianqtpie, it's frustrating, huh? Let's indulge in our depression today, and pick ourselves up for a new cycle tomorrow, eh? :)
> 
> As for my sorry butt, I'm just listening to music on YouTube, Facebooking, loafing around, trying to keep distracted. What I NEED to be doing on my day off, is cleaning my house and paying bills. Thinking about some wine later, but that may be a baaddd idea given the frame of mind I'm in.

Yep :cry: I allowed myself a cry tonight, in fear of never becoming a mother, and then I ate take out mexican :happydance: and a lot of chocolate.

Hoping back on the happy-hopeful bandwagon tomorrow and also the eating right one! I can't gain weight!


----------



## italianqtpie

I just popped my Vitex/Maca & F.Acid! I'm baaaaack!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,:flower:
i am still here lurking in the background. 

hello A*rindrig*e hope you enjoy the thread, it is a busy one. Even if you are away for 1 day you come back and feel lost sometimes!!! :haha:
i can completely understand the nerves even if it has only been a couple of months. All i can say is that sometimes its great to have a place to come and vent from time to time. 

Sorry for the girls who got the AF . I think having a long cry is becoming an essential part of seeing AF. i guess it is the pent up emotion and hope that we gain during the cycle which comes crashing down when we see red.:cry:

At least the chocolate and mexican and wine and every other indulgence food will help for a few days. 

*Coco-* i was wondering about your weird cycle...maybe it was the AC and combination of the other supplement you are taking???
I take 1 tab (500mg) of AC for half my cycle- between OV and rest of LP. I was told to only take it from OV onwards as this is supposed to help make LP longer .

Miawo - congratulations on your hubby's new job. :thumbup: what will he be doing?

ATM- i had a dream this morning that i was pregnant:shrug: :nope: in the dream i could see a little boy growing inside. it was pretty depressing to wake up and realise it was just an overstimulated brain. :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

Thanks Aleja, he'll be a computer programmer


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja, happy / sad dream. Let's call it a premonition. The day before I passed that wierd clot before AF showed I dreamt I saw people being shot and stabbed. Very gory and deathly and turning into a premoniton of sorts.
I was only taking AC. The same as the cycle before and that one was fine. I really think something happened in there this month. I'm bleeding a bit heavier this month too and my temps are still .2 degrees above the coverline.
I'm starting the B6 again only now so we'll see what happens with the vit / herb combo this month. Wish me luck.
Good luck to you girl. Getting ready for bonkfest in a week or so????


----------



## aleja

miawo- computer programming - wow that is great. I bet he loves the IT Crowd!!

Coco- maybe it was an almost BFP. hopefully that might give you some comfort as you plan ahead for the next cycle. are you still going to fern/opk?

i must admit i am not looking forward to the 'Action Phase aka bonkfest' as much as other months. I think it is because so far DH hasn't gone for a spermy test yet. Somehow I have convinced myself there is something wrong with his soldiers (completely in my head as i have no proof of this!!!) 
I should start using the OPk's over the next few days but if last cycle is any indication I will be OV late again.


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja, I am still licking and looking every morning to get into the habit.
I'm not expecting to see anything but I'm getting very used to the different non fertile patterns that show up so hopefully this month it'll be really clear when things start changing and that's when I'll break out the OPKs. We'll also start every other day at that point and do three in a row with pre-seed when OPK turns positive. Then, sit back and wait. Don't wait too long to start your OPKs. Just use your CM to clue you in. :winkwink:


----------



## aleja

Coco- yes i think i will try the SMEP again too. we keep lucking out as by that stage DH is over it and i don't think we have ever made it to the 3 x bonk post OPK. He wants a baby as much as I do but his energy levels are shocking. This month he said he was going to try to eat healthy and not smoke as much. Yes he loves a cigarette which is unfortunate. I think last AF was also hard on him too as we both thought by now i would be pregnant. If only.
Luckily my cousin gave me her left over OPK kits so i am all stocked up for this month.


----------



## bunda

*DHime*, I think you might be right, that it's all the after-effects of a novel hormone situation. Things (including emotions) need to settle down. 

The wine aversion isn't that strange. I quite often go off alcohol for no apparent reason - and even when I do have some, I can take it or leave it. Maybe because I was teetotal through most of my twenties, so I never trained my palate/brain to like it all that much. 

I guess I just feel that with these super-short periods, be they post-pill effects or something worse (early menopause even) I'm not likely to have enough of a lining to support an egg - but the doc won't hear me, so I can only wait until the 6 months mark of February (by which time I'll be 35) to knock on a doc's door and ask to be tested. From what I read out there, 3-7 day periods is the norm. One day is not, but I'm just going to have a doctor roll their eyes at me if I go back again. So I'm sort of hanging on for Feb. 

What this has meant is that, since the early mc my mind has gone from ttc to ntnp. We still make sure to BD during the fertile window, but I'm really not expecting anything to come of it. A BFP would be nice, but I don't think my body can manage it. It really sucks to feel this way, but it does stop me stressing about it all.


----------



## wookie130

Well, AF never arrived yesterday, and this morning my temp has stayed the same, so I don't know if she'll show up today or not. 

Yesterday was AWFUL. I cried off and on all day. I sent DH 29 text messages. I could NOT get ahold of myself. Deeply depressed, and felt almost out of body. When DH got home last night, we ended up going back and forth, and I kept on crying.

I was NOT myself. It was like PMS on steroids. I felt detached from my self, and unable to get a grip. I feel better this morning...DH and I are fine. I am exhausted, and should probably get some more sleep. My eyes are purple and swollen from all of the crying.

Ugh. I need to keep an eye on these hormones. I've never experienced that extreme stuff before.


----------



## bunda

aleja said:


> He wants a baby as much as I do but his energy levels are shocking.

Mine doesn't have the energy to be at it every night when I'm in my fertile window, so I have to give him a night off :haha:

I do wonder somewhat, whether women's lower conception rate past 35 is partly down to the fact that their partners are often even older and so can't go at it as often. Add to that, that a woman in her twenties is far more likely to be in the early stages of a relationship, where BD is often rampant, whereas only some 30+ women are in a new (bonk-tastic) relationships. If relationships settle down to less sexual frequency at the ten year mark, you're not going to have many 25 year olds in that sort of 'quiet' relationship,so their conception rates are bound to be higher from other, external factors.

I have to have sympathy with OH. I don't think I could manage to O every night, three nights in a row.


----------



## Miaowzen

My DH has a huge amount of drive, but our understanding is that he can have what he wants as long as I don't have to O myself. If there was so much expectation on me I'd take too long and feel stressed and we would both be unsatisfied. My DH just feels the need to relieve himself of the pressure in there, and for him that takes twice a day BDing and if we don't do it for a day he really hurts :-( then the next day when we BD it's painful for him and takes him quite a long time.

We haven't got pregnant faster than anyone else though (we stopped using diaphragm in April and i am ovulatory) so it might still be lady luck at play for everyone rather than frequency of the male.


----------



## aleja

hi bunda, i tend to give Dh a couple of nights off here and there during fertile week but i really do resent it. Funny thing is that he is a bit younger than me so i don't think it is an age thing. I agree with the 10 year relationship lull compared to when we were in our 20's. I would love to live a parallel life, just for a day and see what would have happened if I was never on BC during my 20's. I wonder if i would have gotten a BFP at some stage?

Miawo- its interesting what you say about frequency doesn't always = BFP. 
DH's SIL and brother (the one zero spermy!) had sex only ONCE in the month when she fell preggers with their 3rd child at age 42. Go figure.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh, those charts are the ones that do make me jealous!

Don't know how he achieved that without sperm! I guess it was a months supply all at once which might have equaled one dose at normal levels


----------



## wookie130

My DH is 38, and is on an antidepressant (Prozac), which effects both his sex drive, and can also cause some delayed ejaculation. We can usually manage the every other day thing around the time of ovulation, but every day...probably not happening!


----------



## Miaowzen

I think I'm ovulating again :shock:

No kidding, my temp dropped from above coverline today, I've had low post-o temps but above the coverline and now my cervix is high, soft, open and wet again.

I didn't think it was possible! Does anyone believe in the spontaneous lunar ovulation theory? :wacko:

I whipped out the preseed and we BDed


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen - some women can and do O more than once in a month. Not common but it does happen. It's how I got here. lol

Wookie - Hang in there. Bad PMS is horrid to go thru. When your DH asks whats wrong you have to cry more and say, I just don't know exactly, wahhhh
I have done it many times. It is so hard cause he just tries to hug me and be supportive. Other times he just gets the heck out of my way entirely.

Coco - agree something definitely happened this cycle. I hope it turns out to be a good thing.

Ok, so another dark line today on OPK but still not as dark as the control line. It's like a daily cliffhanger.... So we are now doing daily BD again since my hubbie finally passed one of his big exams today. He was so stressed that he wasn't in the mood much for a bit. Thank goodness that one is finished. I got him a book for guys by a guy to bring humor to conception processes.


----------



## Jazavac

Women can ovulate more than once, but it's within a 24 hour period. So maybe your early O didn't happen, Miaow, and you're ovulating now?

I also don't think conception in late(r) 30s has much to do with the male part of the deal. According to everything I've read and heard from the doctors, it boils down to some rotten eggs. Males do quite often come with some sperm-related issues, too, but those are always a lot easier to handle than what comes in a package with the woman there. My husband is five years younger than I am.

I got my crosshairs today and FF put them where it usually does, which is the first + day. Per my doctor, I ovulate on that second day. I don't care enough to move the lines, though. It really doesn't matter and it won't make me any more or less pregnant. 

I'm not really in the NTNP mode, but I haven't really been doing much of anything this month either. Partially because we went on vacation and I didn't care to stress about TTC and partially because I got my OPK plus out of nowhere, so we kind of weren't prepared (whatever that means). Then I got this annoying cold, too. Blabla. It's just really whatever happens, right now, at least. A couple months from now, or so, if I'm not pregnant, we'll have to call the doctor again and make some serious decisions. Until then... well, awesome, if I get pregnant. Less awesome if I don't, but I'll try not to freak out. So far, so good. 

It's kind of neat to be pushed to 5/6 DPO right away, that's for sure.


----------



## Coconuts

Congrats on the cross hairs *Jaz*, even if they're not quite right.

*Bunda*. Into a NTNP head space huh? Might be nice to take a break from the pressure. I'm sorry your AF's are so short and doctors are so useless. Who knows what will happen between now and Feb :winkwink:

*Wookie*! :yipee: :af: so you'll be testing tomorrow. Wish I was testing with you instead of being CD3. Oh well. Next month. Good luck girl. Sorry you feel so crappy. Maybe that's going to turn out to be a really good sign. Who knows. :dust: 

AFM, fanning the flames of the chemical theory my period is pretty heavy today. I'm 4mls away from actually logging today as Heavy!!!!! (Up to 10ml is a light day, up to 20ml is medium and 21ml+ is heavy - my own individual guidelines) This is my fourth month with my mooncup and I've never had a 20 plus day ever. At 2PM I was already at 16ml :shock:
It thunder, lightening and torrential rain here now. Big change from the blue sky this morning. Made me very sleepy and I've just had a massive 3 hour Sat afternoon nap!!! :sleep:
Movie night with DH later :cloud9:


----------



## wookie130

AF could still arrive for me today, but I guess other than the extreme PMS stuff, she hasn't shown up. She very well may wait until tomorrow, and I guess that wouldn't be too crazy. I got a very stark and obvious BFN yesterday, which was the initial thing that ignited my deep depression yesterday, I think. I'm thinking if I got a BFN yesterday, probably nothing has changed for tomorrow. I'm just not one really to hang on to hope, if there's too many signs leading the other direction, and in my mind, I feel like AF is descending on me!


----------



## Coconuts

I hear you Wookie. 13DPO BFN doesn't look good, I'll give you that. Staring at a BFN is enough to push anyone into a crying fit. :hugs: Will you test again in the morning or just wait it out? At least you should know either way very soon.
TTC is so hard. This month, for me, was the starting point of finding it difficult to have to start again. The first three months weren't great but I knew that it wasn't likely to happen straight away. Last month I really felt positive all through the month that this was going to be the one. Maybe it almost was too, who knows. This AF really hit me kind of hard though. Definitely appreciate the need to have a good cry and have a tantrum about it all. So much waiting to end with such disappointment. I really hope you have a good surprise coming wookie. If not this month, then next. If AF comes for you then it looks like we might be able to do the 2WW together again. Hoping to O CD22 again or sooner. 
:hug:


----------



## Miaowzen

I know you're only supposed to ovulate twice in 24 hours if you do ovulate twice in a month, according to the official story. I have been temping and following my body signs for a year and a half now and I have only ever ovulated once a month.

But this time I did ovulate on the seventh because I've had the progesterone body changes since then. There's a big difference between pre-o and post-o cm and the like, and I have never have sustained temperatures above the coverline like that.

So maybe this sudden change is AF, but I don't think so. Something tells me no AF this time even though my chart suddenly dropped very low. Ovulation zone.


----------



## Miaowzen

Wookie, your chart looks like an ovulatory one, but no AF yet, everything can change in one day.

I've got my FX for you.

:flower:


----------



## italianqtpie

wookie130 said:


> AF could still arrive for me today, but I guess other than the extreme PMS stuff, she hasn't shown up. She very well may wait until tomorrow, and I guess that wouldn't be too crazy. I got a very stark and obvious BFN yesterday, which was the initial thing that ignited my deep depression yesterday, I think. I'm thinking if I got a BFN yesterday, probably nothing has changed for tomorrow. I'm just not one really to hang on to hope, if there's too many signs leading the other direction, and in my mind, I feel like AF is descending on me!

:hugs: that's all, sweetie. Just hugs. I'm still holding out hope for you. :hugs:



Coconuts said:


> I hear you Wookie. 13DPO BFN doesn't look good, I'll give you that. Staring at a BFN is enough to push anyone into a crying fit. :hugs: Will you test again in the morning or just wait it out? At least you should know either way very soon.
> TTC is so hard. This month, for me, was the starting point of finding it difficult to have to start again. The first three months weren't great but I knew that it wasn't likely to happen straight away. Last month I really felt positive all through the month that this was going to be the one. Maybe it almost was too, who knows. This AF really hit me kind of hard though. Definitely appreciate the need to have a good cry and have a tantrum about it all. So much waiting to end with such disappointment. I really hope you have a good surprise coming wookie. If not this month, then next. If AF comes for you then it looks like we might be able to do the 2WW together again. Hoping to O CD22 again or sooner.
> :hug:

:hugs: It is so hard.

I geared up last night with all my new supplements and am taking them all like a good girl....we'll see. I wish i had a crystal ball.


----------



## DHime

Sending positive thoughts to you all.
I hate that this makes us all sad sometimes. I know we all look back on it differently once we have our lo's.
:hugs: & :dust:


----------



## Miaowzen

Evening of 9dpo and no spotting. Last two cycles I spotted pink at 9dpo.

Girls in my journal think my strange 'second ovulation' symptoms could in fact be pregnancy!

I've let myself get all worked up and excited today and now I feel quite stressed by all the unknowns. :dohh:

I've decided to watch a comedy movie to help get through the evening....


----------



## italianqtpie

Mornin' ladies!

*Dhime-* how are your OPK's today? :) I used the clearblue digital last month and loved my smilie face!

I seem to be having a longer "harder" period after taking the Vitex. I usually only have two days of bleeding, i'm on three and it's still pretty heavy. Interesting. 

Time change here and i'm up and at 'em, an extra hour to my weekend and drinking my cuppa love :heart:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Coconuts

Wookie girl! Did you test????!!! 
Any news for us???? Wake up!!!


----------



## wookie130

Yes, I tested. BFN, went for a walk with DH and our dog in the woods, and bam, AF arrived with a vengence. So we raced back to the car, raced home, and addressed the AF situation, and then went out and ordered some sub sandwiches.

I honestly think my ovulation was a bit delayed this month, and hard to pinpoint this month, due to that one screwy temp I missed around my typical O time. I use a CBFM, and I honestly love the thing, but it doesn't confirm that ovulation actually has occurred, or when...this is why I back up the monitor with FF charting. This month, I believe what happened is that I got my 1st peak on the CBFM on day 14, we bd'ed that night, and usually I ovulate the next day, on my 2nd peak. Well, although my monitor caught my surge, my ovulation didn't actually happen until Sunday or Monday. 

I've learned my lesson...we need to be BDing more often, and perhaps I need to back up the monitor with some OPK's this month, just to see if it's delayed again. 

Anyway, I'm feeling a bit better about everything. At least it's a new start, huh?


----------



## Coconuts

Awwwwwwwww. Crap. I'm sorry Wookie. Those last 7 days of the cycle are turning into real killers. Everyone seems to have a bit of a wobble, like we reach a limit with the not knowing and the waiting and the anticipation. Once AF arrives, for me at lease, that tension leaves. CD1 is usually a pretty grumpy day for me but after that, it seems we all manage to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off, learn lessons from the month, tweek the game plan and we're off again into the big unknown.
I'm glad to hear you sounding like you've found your fighting spirit again Wookie. Cycle buddies :yipee: Silver lining and all that.


----------



## Jazavac

Sorry to hear about the AF, wookie! :( But it really sounds like you're doing a lot better now and that, of course, is awesome.


----------



## Coconuts

Hoorah for the temp rise jaz!


----------



## Miaowzen

Got a temp rise this morning _finally_. Nothing mind blowing yet.


----------



## Beanmachine

aleja said:


> hello there, i am a newbie. this is my first post ever! i decided to join after a few weeks of stalking bnb! i too am 33 and feeling the pressure. it feels like everywhere i look friends, family, colleagues are all falling pregnant and having babies. i can't help think i have missed the boat. we been trying for 4 months and it already feels like an eternity.
> its great to know i am not the only one and its been inspiring to hear so many similar stories to mine x

Hi Aleja, I am exactly the same, am 33 this month and just joined BNB after stalking for ages! Been trying for 6 months and everyone else seems to come off the pill and get pregnant straight away - I am happy for them but then feel really crap about myself! Each month ticks away SO slowly with only one O chance! So frustrating! GOOD LUCK! x


----------



## Coconuts

Hi Beanmachine :hi: Welcome along! you've found a good crowd here. Looks like you found an old post by our lovely Aleja, she was posting here before me and I feel like I've been here a lifetime already! :haha:

I'm in the same ball park as you just coming up a little behind. Me and DH are 30 and we're just going into our 5th month of trying. 
Being happy for other is definitely getting tougher. I've got a friend about to give birth and as much as I can't wait to see her and her LO, I'm dreading the negative emotions that I know are going to bubble up. Gah. The green eyed monster. It's the worst side effect of TTC.
:flower:


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi Beanmachine! I'm 30 in a couple of months, but I've had some health issues in the past so I often tend to feel like it's not going to happen for me. This is my third cycle ttc after four months of NTNP. It's a big roller coaster of emotions this ttc business!

What is your story, have you just come off the pill?


----------



## italianqtpie

Welcome Beanmachine!


----------



## italianqtpie

Does anyone have a set date that they will make an appt for further testing? I am already a mess about this possibility...and the what if's....trying to calm myself down.


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> Hoorah for the temp rise jaz!

Yeah, I have to admit I have no clue why it spiked up this morning, again. But then again, I have a history of (useless) triphasic charts, too. Part of the reason might be daylight savings, which finally caught us tonight and pushed my temping from the _real_6:30 to actual 7:30, but I did what FF asked me to do - and that was nothing. It said nothing should be done and I listened. :shrug: The funny thing is, I still sleep with my mouth at least partially open due to persistently stuffed nose. Weird.


Beanmachine, welcome to the thread! I'm 34 and a few days, my husband is 29 and we're in the 2WW of our 5th month. I have some insanely low AMH levels and he's adding some mild oligospermia to the mix. Yay. 

qtpie, we're done with just about all testing, but our next appointment is in a couple of months, or so, unless a miracle happens (miracle, in this case, being pregnancy). Then we need to discuss IVF possibilities.


----------



## Miaowzen

Wow, your chart looks huge Jaza! Mine looks so piddly in comparison. I'm having chart envy :laugh2:


----------



## DHime

Miaow & Jaz - FX for you both
Wookie - Sorry the witch has cursed you again. 
Beanmachine - Welcome! I am 35 and on my 4th month ttc.

I am also getting mega flow since starting vitex. Ok so the opk's are bit confusing to tell if the are positive or not. The line became considerably darker Fri Sat and again today so I think it's a positive? Not sure. My temp went way up today but it was after a very restless night so I dunno how much I can count it.
We shall see


----------



## Jazavac

Looks like it's the second day of your OPKs, which is more than likely O day for you and your progesterone spiked up. FF will more than likely choose the first OPK+ day, though. (Now I'm repeating what I learned from our reproductive guy...)

Miaow, your chart looks good, too!


----------



## Miaowzen

Thanks Jaza, I'm feeling pretty good about this month!!

I am regularly getting cramps and getting quite picky about my food. Not enjoying any strong flavours... Just want sweet or buttery flavours.


----------



## aleja

hi beanmachine:flower: 
thanks for joining in on the 34 pressure thread. it made me giggle reading my own 'first ever' post. Seems like a million years ago now :winkwink: i am still 33 but turning 34 this month. Yikes!! I am still hopeful for some double pink lines before the end of the year but who knows what mother nature has in store.
I agree that the green eyed monster is terrible during TTC. I have a small confession to make: I have a very close friend who announced her BPF on the day I got AF two months ago. :cry:I have only seen her once since then and I feel horrible about it. I feel like I am avoiding her...and sadly this may be true but what a terrible thing for a friend to do.

Wookie...boooo for AF. 

ladies statistically one of us should be getting a BFP soon, right???

ATM- my POAS obsession has started this afternoon. CD9...a bit too early me thinks!!! :haha:


----------



## Miaowzen

Aleja.... Don't worry yourself too much about your friend. She's probably staying away too due to all the planning she wants to do on her weekends and it will all be fine again when you both have kids.

Marriage and babies... Two things that are so easy to get in the way of good girlfriendships, but the good ones last in the long haul.


----------



## Beanmachine

Hi Miowzen, Coconuts, Italianqtpie, Jazavac, DHime and Aleja!

So lovely to have people in the same boat to discuss things with!

Coconuts - I havent ever been on the pill, before I was using Persona and I didnt really have a good understanding of how hard it was to get pregnant! I got married this year and I thought it would all happen quickly. When it didnt, I started researching and since then I have bought a Clearblue Fertility Monitor - which seems to be telling me that I only ovulate every 2nd cycle so maybe I do have a problem with an ovary. I'm just trying to relax, eat well, drink less, given up smoking, and following advice people have given on here - taking pre-pregnancy vitamins, drinking herbal teas. We are also getting a puppy in 2 weeks so hopefully he will give me a good reason to get out and exercise! 

A friend of mine who is 39 got pregnant (after 6 months TTC) using pre-seed and SMEP so assuming nothing happens this month, that is the plan for next month! 

What are you girls doing - have you got any top tips? I look forward to hearing about your BFP's VERY soon! GOOD LUCK!

xxx


----------



## Miaowzen

I used pre-seed this month, hope it works for you!!

Do you have a piccie of your puppy?


----------



## DHime

Bean - Well, I have temping and using preseed sometimes. I just started using robitussin as well. The DH and I both are using Fertility blend supliments. 
As always, the turkey baister gets more appealing to me each month. lol

I guess mt LH surge isn't as stong as other peoples. My line never really got as dark as the control line. Does it just disappear after ovulation? There was still a good line today just like the last few. Makes me wonder. I got very little sleep on the night of the temp spike but today was up also but not as high. I dunno.


----------



## Jazavac

You might've just missed the darkest of lines. It looks like, for some people, the darker one never gets caught, or just doesn't even exist, even though they ovulate. 

We've been using some PreSeed for two months now, but I have no idea if we need it, or if we're messing up by using it because the small number of spermies it kills are something we shouldn't be sacrificing for some extra moisture. :shrug:


----------



## Beanmachine

Do any of you know personally of anyone having success with Pre-Seed? I didnt know it kills sperm! 

So, it is possible that you ovulate even though the monitor doesnt pick up the hormone? 

So much to learn! 

Miow - I get the puppy in 2 weeks so will add a pic when he arrives! Very excited and hopefully it will take my mind off babies for a while. I was determined that I wouldnt get too worried about 2WW's and things but it is so hard not to.... 

xx


----------



## Coconuts

*DHime*, I'd be tempted to say your O day was the first day of +OPKs. Only because of the temp shift the next day. We never get a temp shift BEFORE the eggs hatches so, that's why but if you were very restless, that could explain it? :shrug: Sorry I can't be more help! I never see a true positive on my OPKs even though I absolutely ovulate. All of a sudden it's darker and the next day it's not. After three months I know what a positive looks like 'for me' and I think this is the case for most women. After a month or so you recognize just how dark your tests go. Jaz is right though. You may have had a + test on the first day, you peaked a bit later in the night so it got darker but you missed it and when you tested the next day it was pretty much the same but coming down the other side of the peak. You'll figure it out. You're covered whenever it was so I wouldn't worry.

*QTpie*, DH and I started TTC on our actual wedding day. We're both 30 so going by the 85% pregnancy rate within the first year statistic, if I'm still not pregnant after we celebrate our 1st wedding anniversary then off to the docs we go. July 2012. Maybe August, I'm going to give it 12 cycles and I usually have 5 week cycles so only get 10 a year. So Autumn 2012 is the deadline I guess. Hoping to have a little baby by then of course! Until then, I'm just going to remember that each well timed cycle only has a 20% chance and to not let the I-can-never-have-children monster rear it's ugly head when I see BFN's.

*Bean*, top tips. Best to ask the preggy ladies that one :rofl: I'm temping of course to confirm O. I'm using a ferning microscope to see the rising estrogen and OPKs to detect the LH surge. At the first signs of ferning we'll be doing SMEP. I'm using pre-seed for the SPEM bonkfest on the day of the +OPK, and the next two days :sex::sex::sex: and I'm taking a B vitamin complex and Vitex / Agnux Castus to help balance my hormones and hopefully O sooner and have a longer LP, if not pregnancy.
Sounds like a very busy plan but that's what has evolved over the past 4 months.


----------



## italianqtpie

*Coconuts-*thanks :) I'm not sure when to go. We haven't had the best baby dancin' days, due to some issues with dave's mom being ill so i'm just all concerned that there's no hope. I am never so gloom and doom with OTHER people, just myself...

I'm scared to have procedures done and have the doctor look at me with pity and tell me something awful. but i have to get over that and realize that they are there to help if something is wrong. i think i will do the six month thing since i just turned 35 and maybe make an appt for a die in feb?


----------



## DHime

Italianqtpie - Sounds like a plan. I will wait 7 months and then go see a doc if I can afford it by then. Otherwise I will be waiting till DH finds a job in July.
It is nerve wrecking cause you don't want bad news. But then, if you never know, how can you fix it to get better?


----------



## italianqtpie

DHime said:


> Italianqtpie - Sounds like a plan. I will wait 7 months and then go see a doc if I can afford it by then. Otherwise I will be waiting till DH finds a job in July.
> It is nerve wrecking cause you don't want bad news. But then, if you never know, how can you fix it to get better?

right! I have always had right-side ovulation pain. Started when I was 20. Doctors told me it was Mittelschmerz and normal. End of story.

Now, 14 years later, I wonder if I should have had further testing done.....


----------



## NellieRae

Hi Ladies! :wave: 

I'm finally back home and have access to the internet + privacy again.

:hugs: to everyone who got BFN's or AF. It really does seem like we're due a BFP around here, statistically. Coco, I agree - one of the hardest things to deal with during ttc is the green eyed monster in yourself you would rather pretend didn't exist. Followed closely by the the often irrational panic over infertility & emotional mess you didn't ever want to be. 

Welcome, Beanmachine! :flower:

I've been way too busy to symptom spot or even remember what dpo I was before I logged in today. Too bad every tww can't begin on vacation! I don't feel in or out or anything this month. To keep potential unhealthy stress away, I'm trying to convince myself that we're trying and watching and ticking off the months as they pass. And we aren't sitting around in ignorance doing nothing. And that after 6 months of if we don't have a bfp, we'll have to sit down and come up with some kind of schedule or plan for doctors & testing. It could be months after that before we actually get an appt, but having some kind of time line helps my sanity.


----------



## DHime

Nellie - Your chart looks great! I sure hope that's Imp dip on day 7.... Welcome back!

QTPie - I have the same thing once in a while and it is considered normal. Though they should take a look for pcos just in case.


----------



## Coconuts

Welcome back Nellie, hope you had a good hol!
Sounds like you're having a great 2WW. Chart's looking super great!!!! All the relaxing could have been exactly what you needed. I'm watching you. *not in a creepy way though obviously*


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome back, Nellie!


----------



## NellieRae

Thanks :flower: I missed you guys, but the distraction was absolutely wonderful! I needed the healthy reminder that life does and should go on outside of ttc. Only thing is, now I'm dreading the end of this cycle because I feel like I'll have to pop my head back out of the bubble and worry again. :dohh:

Ah, but the holidays are coming up - maybe we can _all_ be pleasantly (for most!) distracted these next two cycles, quietly & mindlessly popping vits in the morning, stuffing the thermometer back under the pillow without a thought, & everything else in the background coming forward to claim our focus. A girl can always dream!


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi Nellie! That's great that you've been away and on vacation, I can imagine that keeping your mind off the tww must have been very beneficial.

I feel sooooooo pregnant right now, but it's only 11dpo and my temperature has been teasing me this whole cycle :tease:

I wish it would reflect how hot I actually feel when I wake up in the morning :grr:


----------



## NellieRae

Miaow, your chart looks a little out of the ordinary, but our bodies love to break rules, do their own thing and confuse us! 

Having been pregnant before, your feeling pregnant now might mean more than the usual progesterone symptom obsessing. Who knows? Maybe there is a little Miaow bean getting comfy :)


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen - FX for you.

Nellie - Thanks I need the reminder. I am looking forward to the holidays though. DH and I are going to Alabama for turkey day so that should be fun and it will be testing time so I hope I get to eat for 2 during the holidays. lol
Diet here I come. I have been concentrating on ttc and forgot that my family is the type to say, "wow you got fat!" and never think twice about it. I can't beleive I lost track of my diet. oops


----------



## Jazavac

I am insanely calm this month. It's some Zen going on on my end, no idea why and I also have no idea where I got it from. But I do like it.

I don't feel anything. (Except for the annoying constipation-like symptoms. :rolleyes:)

I'm back to strict regular exercise and overall feel like I've decided to simply not care. I temp, I have sex, the end. The baby will either be here, or it won't. If it doesn't, I go back to see the doctor. :shrug:

And that's just how it is. (For now at least. We'll see what happens later on.)


----------



## italianqtpie

Jazavac said:


> I am insanely calm this month. It's some Zen going on on my end, no idea why and I also have no idea where I got it from. But I do like it.
> 
> I don't feel anything. (Except for the annoying constipation-like symptoms. :rolleyes:)
> 
> I'm back to strict regular exercise and overall feel like I've decided to simply not care. I temp, I have sex, the end. The baby will either be here, or it won't. If it doesn't, I go back to see the doctor. :shrug:
> 
> And that's just how it is. (For now at least. We'll see what happens later on.)

pass me some of that. I am having the worst start ever. Just have an overall feeling of gloom :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

QTpie nooooooooo. It's just a reaction from the BFN and all that disappointment. You'll bounce back. You have to! Just because it hasn't happened yet, doesn't mean it never will. Each BFN doesn't reduce your chances any, the way I look at it, each BFN increases you odds, statistically anyway. Try and take some comfort in it. :D


----------



## Miaowzen

I wish I was so calm. I am seriously restricted in what activities I can do in someone else's house and so it's very easy to just obsess. I've started poas, all bfn so far.

Usually though I poas and after 1 stick I'm all ok I'm not pregnant, let's move along and stop feeling stressed!

This time I poas and think great, now I have to wait another day? :wacko:

I've had a lot of symptoms since 4dpo which did my head in, thought my liver was playing up (maybe it still is) and not detoxifying old recycled estrogen. But the symptoms are much stronger now and some of them, like cramps and lower back pain are dead giveaways for me. I only have them one day a month and that is day2 of my period and that's that, never before my period.

Except for the fact those were my first pregnancy symptoms last time. (I was further along then - must not have been paying much attention, so I got a strong BFP on my first test)

I normally spot before my period, and last two cycles I have spotted even more than usual as my LP lengthened, but I have absolutely zero spotting this cycle. I have been checking every time I need to pee, which is frequent.

I'm so hopeful that DH stopped protecting himself and went and looked at people mover vehicles bless him. He already sold his 2-seater sports car for a 5-seater sedan, now he's looking at 7-seater SUV so that we can have a couple of sets of twins :laugh2:

Still, I feel very nervous because my chart has been so incredibly weird. Maybe my hormones broke this month and all my symptoms are side effects of a broken cycle :wacko:


----------



## Miaowzen

QTpie... I believe that every woman has the ability to overcome the challenge of getting that first baby. For me I have faith in herbs, for you maybe it will be something else that will click into place, but it *will* happen. After the first everything starts to work out I think... Everyone wants more, but this time you have no time to obsess over it. Before you know it you have an entire circus.

:hugs:

DHime, I'm sorry you feel pressured into going on a diet. People, especially family, can be cruel. I lost 15kg a few years ago and my MIL said "you look better _now_" and my mother said "you look scrawny". My late grandfather who at the time was in a nursing home kept shouting "you used to be fat!!!". I lost the weight before I got pregnant, so after my pregnancy I was thin again. A male co-worker came up to me when I went back to work after three months and said "i don't mean to be rude, but you looked much nicer when you were pregnant"


----------



## Jazavac

Normally, I am not nearly as calm. That's why I am surprised right now.


----------



## italianqtpie

Coconuts said:


> QTpie nooooooooo. It's just a reaction from the BFN and all that disappointment. You'll bounce back. You have to! Just because it hasn't happened yet, doesn't mean it never will. Each BFN doesn't reduce your chances any, the way I look at it, each BFN increases you odds, statistically anyway. Try and take some comfort in it. :D

Thanks, girlies.

I VOW that I will stop googling things. Seriously, I have convinced myself I have ovarian cancer now, too!

I am going to post the good about me and my cycle:

I am clock work and have always been clockwork. 27-28 days.
I have never had painful periods
I have never had random bleeding-ever
I have never had a pap come back with a problem

Now the not so great about my cycle:


I have ovulation pain on my right side every month. It goes away in 3 hours.


I will STOP googling that one thing that could be bad. right now. i stop.


----------



## Miaowzen

Googling is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Jazavac

Ovulation pain is not bad at all.


----------



## aleja

hey there,
beanmachine, i can't wait to hear about your little puppy. he/she will sure keep you busy- they are like having a baby sometimes, all the feeding, pooping and comfort they need. 
i have 2 doggies myself and they really are my substitute furbabies for now. 

italianqt- googling can be evil. i have fallen into that trap plenty of times. however i am sure your ovary pain is not ovarian cancer. i think its common. i have ovary pain when i am PMS-ing. sometimes i think it is my fibroid which often can cause painful periods. 
the FS told me last year that a small fibroid will not effect my ability to fall pregnant. I am wondering about this now. 

I cannot wait the whole 12 months before seeing a FS. it feels way too long before March 2012 rolls around. I have given my DH another month grace period before I send him off to a SA and book in a specialist. 
DH has stopped smoking this cycle and eating more healthy. he has already lost weight (not that he really needed to) and looking/feeling better. I should tell him it takes 3 months for :spermy: to regenerate but i don't hae the heart to sink his health kick!!!

NellieRae, welcome back! 
I decided to go back and read the first few pages of this thread. It was like taking a trip down memory lane:flower:


----------



## DHime

Miaow - thanks. It's just hard since I am a recovered anorexic. Hearing that nearly puts me back in the spiral of starvation. Every time I go. My family just needs to butt out and be quiet unless they have something nice to say.

Qtpie - Yes google bad

I got my crosshairs today! I guess I am officially in the 2ww. I hate waiting. good thing disney will keep me busy.


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm sorry DHime, I have never been anorexic, but I think I might have been orthorexic :-( it felt like diet was more important than anything

I am so glad you got yourself out of that mindset

:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Googling _*is*_ bad, and I've been guilty of that way too many times. It really screws with your head if you let it, so I'm trying to chill a bit on random searches.

I love my basset hound, Rita. I have 3 kitties too, and they're awesome. In the past, they've satisfied any urge I may have had to have human kids, but now...I need to procreate, I guess. The maternal instinct has finally hit home, albeit perhaps a bit on the late side.

And italianqtpie, ovulation pain is not bad...it's quite normal for millions of women. I never had it growing up, but since my mmc and D&C in July, all of the sudden I get it monthly. Go figure! Mine seems to be on my right side as well.

I don't know how I feel starting cycle #4. I guess I'm pretty frustrated. I don't feel as rotten as I did over the weekend, so that's good, but I don't feel great about everything either. TTC is hard!!! Harder still when I know that I should still be pregnant, and nearing the end of my 2nd trimester. I want THAT baby back, you know what I mean? It's been tough.

But, I plod along. I want AF to be done, although I'm on CD 3 now...so I'm about halfway there. She's such a miserable hag. I am thankful that I wasn't one of those girls who miscarried is still waiting for AF to arrive 3 months later...I went 4 weeks, and she started up again like clockwork. So, I was lucky there.

Good luck to all of my fellow thirtysomethings. This thread really does need a buttload of babydust sifted all over it...we need some BFP's in a big bad way to restore our faith in the universe!


----------



## Miaowzen

I think I just got one


----------



## Beanmachine

wookie130 said:


> Googling _*is*_ bad, and I've been guilty of that way too many times. It really screws with your head if you let it, so I'm trying to chill a bit on random searches.
> 
> I love my basset hound, Rita. I have 3 kitties too, and they're awesome. In the past, they've satisfied any urge I may have had to have human kids, but now...I need to procreate, I guess. The maternal instinct has finally hit home, albeit perhaps a bit on the late side.
> 
> And italianqtpie, ovulation pain is not bad...it's quite normal for millions of women. I never had it growing up, but since my mmc and D&C in July, all of the sudden I get it monthly. Go figure! Mine seems to be on my right side as well.
> 
> I don't know how I feel starting cycle #4. I guess I'm pretty frustrated. I don't feel as rotten as I did over the weekend, so that's good, but I don't feel great about everything either. TTC is hard!!! Harder still when I know that I should still be pregnant, and nearing the end of my 2nd trimester. I want THAT baby back, you know what I mean? It's been tough.
> 
> But, I plod along. I want AF to be done, although I'm on CD 3 now...so I'm about halfway there. She's such a miserable hag. I am thankful that I wasn't one of those girls who miscarried is still waiting for AF to arrive 3 months later...I went 4 weeks, and she started up again like clockwork. So, I was lucky there.
> 
> Good luck to all of my fellow thirtysomethings. This thread really does need a buttload of babydust sifted all over it...we need some BFP's in a big bad way to restore our faith in the universe!

Hi Wookie, so sorry to hear that you had a miscarriage but all I can say is that most of my friends who HAVE babies, have had miscarriages first so hopefully your hormones are raging around and you'll be pregnant again quickly. And at least you know for sure that you can get pregnant so that has to be GOOD! I laughed when I read that we need a buttload of babydust - you are SO right! I am approaching TTC like a project - trying different things each month - otherwise I think I would go mad with every 2WW! Am sending you lots of luck! xx


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen said:


> I think I just got one

OMG NO WAY!!!!!
UM PICS YOU EVIL WOMAN!:happydance:


----------



## Miaowzen

I can't! It is soooo faint and it's not an official one yet because I left it out all day and compared it to yesterday's late tonight and that was when I saw the line. I didn't notice the line this morning


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm going to pee on another stick in the morning!


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck M. I was in all the excitement over in your journal. Maybe you're sleeping now? 8 hours ish until you update in your morning in Oz. Can't wait for you to confirm it!!!!!!!!

Bean, I try something or tweek something new each month in order to stay sane. That how the microscope, OPKs, as well as the B6 and AC came into play. It helps me to feel that I'm being proactive in this.


----------



## DHime

Eeeek.
Talk about being on the edge of your seat!
Sometimes I totally forget you ladies are on whole different time zones than me.
I just got work. blech.


----------



## Coconuts

Have a good day then D :D


----------



## DHime

U2 Coco

I figure M will have some results soon. I am so excited for her!

Oddly this morning, I had 2 coworkers come and show their 3d sonograms today. sigh. they were so cute. Both were men though. Odd since it's normally the women


----------



## NellieRae

*Miaowzen*, that's wonderful!!! FX for you that you see a stronger line (that you can post :haha:) soon. I can't wait! :happydance::happydance:

*Dhime*, welcome to the 2ww! 

*Jaza*, I need to borrow some of your zen, now too. My temps are off on their own mission to the moon & I just had my highest one ever. Unlike last time I had a spike, I feel absolutely great. I feel hope creeping in......:help: Your chart is starting to look like a stairway to heaven now, too. Hmmmm. FX!


----------



## Jazavac

Miaow, I'm keeping my fingers crossed while I wait for your strong line!

Nellie, your chart looks great.

DHime, welcome to 2WW!


I'm still feeling pretty good about the whole deal. Still not symptom spotting, or anything. Somehow.


----------



## Beanmachine

Miaow - FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED FOR YOU!!! How exciting!

Jaza and DHime - am in 2WW with you! 12 days to go!

Coconuts - have you tried pre-seed? We tried it this time but as I never got a peak on my Fertility Monitor I don't have much hope for this 2WW.

I am still drinking Raspberry Leaf tea and eating lots of Sunflower seeds though! (Not really sure why, but apparently good for womb stuff!)

xx


----------



## DHime

Jaz & Nellie - your charts both look great!
I think we will get more than 1 bfp in nov. I can just feel it!
Anyone heard from Bunda lately? seems like a while since shes been around


----------



## NellieRae

Hmmm, Bunda has seemed like she's been pretty busy lately, not around as much.

*Beanmachine*, I didn't know that about sunflower seeds. I didn't pay too much attention, but I did drink some raspberry tea this cycle during af & have been eating a lot of sunflower seeds. I'm going to have to investigate. :)


----------



## Jazavac

It seems like bunda comes about once a week, or so.

I just keep telling myself that, well, not everyone has a terribly useless and pointless job like I do and, therefore, can't sit here (and on other forums and online activities) as I do. On top of that, I would assume that other people have some sort of a social life, too, which I can't seem to find in this middle of nowhere, where I'm at.


----------



## Coconuts

Bean, pre-seed was new to the mix this cycle.
Will be using it again this time round. Also will be drinking Raspberry Leaf tea when it arrives.
Nellie, that chart is amazing!!!! Wish I was still there with you.

AF came back today. Last couple of days have been brown spotting. Thought it was going so I did a sweep and there was like a day's worth of gunk just waiting to come out. Some of it red............... this is the wierdest month ever post O. Something definitely upset the balance in there this time. :wacko: F off AF! Want to get started anew.


----------



## DHime

COCO - I really don't understnad what is going on with your cycle.
Possibly the body trying to rid any left overs from a chemical? I have been told that can happen but I am not sure how much fact there is to back it up.
(tempted to google it)


----------



## Miaowzen

Still no strong line and no temp rise... On tenterhooks here!

I think I have to call this morning's test a BFN. I did cheat with yesterday's test (a pink dye) and read it hours after I took it


----------



## Jazavac

But what do you need a strong line for? A line is a line! Show us :)


----------



## Miaowzen

Coconuts, that is so irritating that you got more blood :grr:

I hope it GOES AWAY very soon


----------



## Miaowzen

You couldn't see the line in a picture... DH and I had a fight over whether the line was there! In the end I won and he saw it but it was so light, it would not be visible on a phone camera, and the lighting conditions are not so great.

I need a more sensitive test

My temp isn't rising so maybe neither is my hCG :wacko:


----------



## bunda

*Miaowzen* - what kind of test did you use? The FRER tests are very sensitive and show a stronger line than many others. Or wait a few more days for more hcg in the system.... hahahah I can't believe I just said that. Like waiting a few days is an option! GO GET A FRER!!! 

Remember your temps don't rise in response to hcg, they rise in response to progesterone that the CL produces (from hcg signals). It only needs to be enough progesterone to keep AF away (and even then, some women bleed like a period but sticky bean stay stuck). Fingers crossed that + was not anyone's imagination and the CL does its job. FX FX FX


*Jaza*: I am in the same place as you. No, not Minnesota. I mean that zen-like space where you're sort of, I don't know, not indifferent exactly but definitely not on an emotional rollercoaster. I'm 8dpo and normally the days drag as I'm anxiously waiting to reach 13dpo or AF. At the moment, I just feel 'meh' about it. Weird. I do want a beany-boo but I don't feel stressed about it at all. It feels like it's completely not up to me. I'm doing what I can already - although I may give AC a try since italianqtpie and DHime have reported heavier periods from it. 

*Coco*, weird about the AF. Maybe not all the endometrium sloughed off quite. Because we're checking everything, we notice these things. I had a tiny amount of spotting a couple of days ago I would never have noticed before. 

*DHime* - as a fellow ex-anorexic, I can recommend a book "Read My Hips" by Kim Brittingham on why thinking you'd be better, happier, more popular, more accomplished, more highly regarded if only you were x pounds lighter is all a load of nonsense. What you look like is only one dimension of a very complex creature (you) and it's not your job to decorate other people's world. I also need to remember to enjoy my body for what it can do, not what it looks like. My sister is semi-anorexic and can't admit to that (yet). It's hard to watch but I'm sure you know that it's no use telling an anorexic anything, it has to come from within. Well done on beating that habit and yes, some people you know need to back off with the reference to weight. If only they knew.


----------



## Miaowzen

Thanks Bunda, I used up all my FMU already, but I'll go get a packet of FRERs this time. I meant to before but this is ordinary FR. The box looked the same to me. I guess I'll test again tomorrow morning.

You are right about the hcg vs progesterone. I didn't think of the fact that maybe the hcg is just happily keeping my corpus luteum, and hence progesterone, going steady, avoiding AF but not a lot else. I just assumed everything would increase rapidly


----------



## Jazavac

bunda said:


> *Jaza*: I am in the same place as you. No, not Minnesota. I mean that zen-like space where you're sort of, I don't know, not indifferent exactly but definitely not on an emotional rollercoaster. I'm 8dpo and normally the days drag as I'm anxiously waiting to reach 13dpo or AF. At the moment, I just feel 'meh' about it. Weird. I do want a beany-boo but I don't feel stressed about it at all. It feels like it's completely not up to me. I'm doing what I can already - although I may give AC a try since italianqtpie and DHime have reported heavier periods from it.

Ha! Well said. That's exactly what it is. I, too, want a baby, of course, but this month (and I absolutely can't guarantee it will stay this way), I'm just okay with anything. I might feel different when my next period arrives, but I also might not. I like this lack of emotional rollercoasters of any sort and I have no idea how I got to this stage. Especially since I am horribly impatient and don't like things I can't make/get/fix/affect/whatever myself. 

It's 8DPO for me as well (FF lies about day 9) and... it's good. I feel nothing, I think of nothing.

And damn, bunda, why aren't you in Minnesota? :lol:


----------



## Coconuts

Hmmm, would love some of that zen-ness. I was doing OK until the spotting saga showed up then all hell broke loose.
Thanks Bunda, today's 'stuff' is not exactly something I would miss though. I have to be blind to miss it. More flow today that the last two days in one go really. Ick. It's so gross. Gunk.


----------



## NellieRae

Coco, your flow recorded seems to be on par with the other cycles, just the days are a little backwards for some reason this time. Hopefully this is just a fluke it never, ever happens again. :flower:


----------



## DHime

Still a puzzle to me.
Resisting the urge to google


----------



## italianqtpie

DHime said:


> Still a puzzle to me.
> Resisting the urge to google

trust me! don't google!!!:dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

I'm with QTPie, I did a mini google but the good thing was fibroids and edometriosis usually have long and heavy periods. Painful too. (Mine was not) This, like Nellie said is my usual pattern just jumbled up a bit? It's OK. This month is going to be BFP month so I'm not going to worry about it.
I really feel like eggy implanted, I got spotting, things started to 'firm up' maybe and go from almost AF to pregnancy then things went wrong in there so AF was a bit 'chunkier' and weirder this month. Since there was no BFP and I can't be sure if that's true or not, I'm just going to say it is since it makes me feel more like my body's working and less like it's broken.
:D


----------



## aleja

GL ladies,
looks like a few of us in the running over the next few days.:happydance: That's the good thing about the thread. Between all of us we always have something going on in the cycle:haha:

ATM- another - OPK today, not surprised. 
I also got a parcel in the mail with all my/DH's herbs for the next couple of months. WOw that's a lot of tablets to get through. 
The $$$ I have spent on TTC is starting to add up. Sadly I don't know if the herbs will work but all i can do is try,try, and try again.

Coco- i have the fibroid but my periods are not usually long or heavy or painful. But i have noticed that the AC may be making my AF a lot more 'noticeable' to me. 
I likey your attitude towards this month ...give me some of that positivity!!!

I know what you mean about thinking it was a chemical somehow makes you feel better. This happened to me -A few months ago- before i knew anything about LP my cycle was 39 days so AF was really really late. I was convinced I was PG but I didn't ever test. In hindsight I think my OV was just very late that month and put my dates out:wacko:


----------



## Coconuts

aleja said:


> Coco- i have the fibroid but my periods are not usually long or heavy or painful.

Ah.

Well if it is a fibroid I understand that lots of women have them, they don't usually post a problem with fertility and aren't usually treated??? So I'll just forget about it for now *puts fingers on temples and sends out some positive vibes to Aleja*

Can't wait to see the BFPs start pouring in here.


----------



## Beanmachine

Hi girls! This morning I noticed for the first time in my life that I have EWCM! (TTC is a massive learning curve!) And typically, DH is away! Bloody hell! Most of the time I can't work out what the hell is going on as my monitor has read high for 9 days - so that is about as much help as an ashtray on a motorbike! 

Aleja - what herbs have you ordered?

Do any of you know what the grapefruit juice is supposed to do? Should you drink it every day or just pre/post O?

Am going to be 33 two weeks today, and the best birthday present would be a BFP!

Miaow - any stronger lines?

xx


----------



## Miaowzen

Grapefruit prevents your liver from detoxifying estrogen. It means your body recycles old estrogen and therefore boosts the total amount. This means more fertile cm and faster ovulation.

For some girls though it acts as a bcp due to too much estrogen.

No stronger lines... Two fainter than faint lines after leaving the test out all day so I'm not counting as a +. Two definite BFNs. Feeling pregnant though. We'll see what happens.


----------



## wookie130

Miaow, finally caught up here on the thread, and I'm praying for you! Best of luck, sweetie.

Jaz, I think you and I are at opposite ends of the zen spectrum currently. I'm a freakin' mess, and you're all "OMMMMMM." LOL!!!!

Coco, I'm sorry about your oddball AF. You are most likely NOT broken though, honey. You're in the process of tweaking and monitoring, which is awesome. At 30, I consider you a youngin' here, so you have the advantage of TIME, you lucky girl!!!!

I'm off to shower and get to school. I'm a special needs teacher, and the crazy Iowa winter weather stint we have going on here is likely to send my students to the brink. Most have severe/profound autism and mental disabilities, and changes in the weather makes these guys a bit balmy. Off to prepare myself!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Where in Iowa are you, wookie?


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck Wookie. Sounds like a tough but rewarding job you've got there.
Thanks for the perk up.
Off we go again on this crazy train. Hope AF packs up soon and you can put it behind you, calm down, and get knocked up.
I always feel a bit 'lost in the waiting' to start again while AF's still around. When she's gone I finally feel like it's a new cycle. I almost feel like CD1 should be the first day when AF's gone :wacko: Dare I say it looks like she really has left the building this time??? After yesterday's madness, today's looking pretty clear. :wohoo: 
Look out eggy. Here we come!


----------



## DHime

Wookie - you and my DH are in the same business. He will be graduating in Summer to be a special needs teacher as well. He doesn't like normal kids as much. I don't think he will be with the severe ones though but I am unsure. Right now he has a normal class for observation. He loves the special kids alot though.
Somehow I feel like we didn't BD enough for some reason this month. I hate the stress he gets during school. Alot of pressure to finish well and get the scholarship to pay him during student teaching. If not, it's a good thing that we didn't get pg yet. Timing will work out though in the end I am sure.


----------



## Miaowzen

Wookie and DHimes DH, you are both very special people. I grew up with a brother with severe autism and it was heart breaking. Having teachers in his special school that cared about him must have been an amazing thing for my mother. I grew up with a strong belief that people who look after special needs children are angels.


----------



## Jazavac

Wow, Miaow, that's some big temp increase there for you. More testing?


----------



## wookie130

DHime, I feel the same as your husband. I have a regular Elementary Education teaching degree, but another in Mental Disabilities: Moderate/Severe/Profound, and I truly love the kids with special needs. And I love the lower functioning kids...they are so much fun, and have succeeded in teaching ME more than I could have ever hoped to learn in the past 11 years I've been in the profession.

Miaow, it couldn't have been easy for you and the rest of your family having a family member with severe autism...they demand so much time and patience. I see this dynamic with families I work with, and it can be so tough for the other siblings, as they tend to feel neglected, or lower priority. Or, they feel bad because they're unable to "fix" what is wrong with their brother or sister. It's really hard...I hope your brother is still in wonderful hands, and is leading as full of a life as possible. :) Oh, and I still secretly hope your eggo's preggo!!!


----------



## Miaowzen

Wookie, yeah... I think I developed a bit of a hyperresponsibility / anxiety problem as a result. I find it difficult to have fun sometimes and will need to get DH to help me with that when we have a LO!

Having a brother with severe autism was also a large factor in my agreeing to let my first LO be adopted. My baby was expected to develop quadriplegic cerebral palsy as a result of a placental abruption at 25 weeks. Because I am quite a nervous person and because my mum abandoned her child when he was 11 (she said to me when we were in hospital that having a severely autistic kid would be a _piece of cake_ compared to cerebral palsy) I was afraid that I might do the same. My brother was lucky, he ended up in a permanent foster family, although they are getting old now so he might have to be institutionalized. I wasn't willing to trust luck, as most kids are passed between short-term foster families, so I gave up my baby as a newborn because the agency told me that was the only way they would guarantee that they would find a permanent adoptive family for him (he was so cute). When my mum left my brother he was very mentally dis-abled and went from one house to another without any trouble, but the doctor said there was some chance that my LO would be fully functioning but without the ability to move or talk, so he would _know_ and would have feelings about it if the same thing happened to him.

At the time DH's parents literally walked out of our lives in a tantrum and my mother was reliving her 'parenting an autistic kid' years and so we had nowhere to go and it seemed more likely as time went on that as he aged I wouldn't cope. I already hated his doctor and DH would not go to the hospital unless forced. Our LO was adopted by an angel who is young enough to look after him for a long time, yet older and more matter of fact than i, and she loves him so much. She has lots of family. We have been so lucky and of course I hope that his cerebral palsy is not severe and that he will grow up a normal little boy. And if he _does_ have a lot of difficulty I hope he has some special teachers like you and DHimes DH that will help him develop the skills and abilities he has. I still feel like a monster at times, but I never wanted him to have more than one mum, and I never wanted him to feel abandoned. 

:cry: :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Miaowzen, I can't even imagine what you've been through. But you must've made the right choice, it just sounds like you did. Big hugs for you. I bet your little one is in good hands.


----------



## Miaowzen

I think he is yeah, I met and really like his mum 

I just had a drs appointment from hell but eventually got the referral for a blood test. The pathology nurse was friendly and efficient and I get my results tomorrow. Got a BFN with the doctor's sensitive urine kit, but I don't think it would be more sesitive than my FRER. FX for my results tomorrow. I am getting a huge amount of really weird cm today so I think that is a good sign.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh WOW M, blood test already, good choice since the HPTs are driving us all mad! Will you hear in the morning do you think? (so I'll know tonight?) Bloomin 'eck I'm so impatient!!!! Fingers cross you get a good number hun. Everything crossed in fact!

The more I hear about your struggles with your LO the more it sounds like a horrendous decision to make and an awful situation to be in. It also sounds like you were missing an essential support system too :hugs: For what it's worth I totally agree with Jaz that it sounds like you made the right decision and now LO is growing up well and not being passed around from family to family. So difficult. So many hugs.
Good luck for the results.
:dust:


----------



## Beanmachine

Miaow, your post made me cry (I am emotional at the moment!). Am sending you lots of hugs. That must have been the hardest decision you ever made in your life and good for you for talking about it. One of my friends terminated her much longed for pregnancy at 4 months after finding out that the baby had Downs Syndrome. No matter how much all her friends tell her she did the right thing, she says she still feels like a monster sometimes. It is so hard. I hope you get your BFP VERY soon and that this time the outcome is a perfect LO. I think if I ever achieve a BFP I am going to try not to get too excited until after the 3 month scan! 

Coconuts - I read a bit of your blog yesterday and it's great! Sometimes I feel like a bit of a nutter about the amount of time I spend thinking about having a baby or googling the best fertility aids or fertility foods or early pregnancy symptoms! It is reassuring to know that I am not the only one who thinks about it a lot!! 

Lots of babydust to all, lets hope there are some BFP's in this group before Christmas! 

xxx Bean


----------



## Miaowzen

Bean machine, I think as much as you might try you would get excited anyway. Most of us are already stark raving mad with excitement in the TWW!! :laugh2:

It's good to have people to talk to, hope no one feels like I post too much. I really like the fact that we have two people who look after special needs children :hugs:

Good luck with the BFPs!


----------



## wookie130

Miaow, I had no idea you had a LO, let alone made the difficult choice you made. I can't imagine how difficult that must have been, and I'm sure you still experience residual guilt and mixed feelings about your decision. I simply cannot imagine.

Jaz, I'm in Cedar Falls, Iowa. It's a college town, as it's the home of the University of Northern Iowa. 

Me, I feel a bit nauseous right now, and will probably go to bed a bit longer. I just got up early to see DH off to work. Perhaps I need to eat something. AF is about washed up, and I'm so glad about it!


----------



## aleja

hi miawozen, thanku for your sharing your story. like the others have said, what a difficult choice you had to make. i work in child protection and so i know a lot about the struggles that kids in foster care go through. having a permanent adoption for your LO would come as a blessing especially if he is with loving adoptive parents.:hugs: AND GL on your test results tomorrow:flower:

Beanmachine - i have a friend who is a naturopath and she send me herbs in the mail. I take wild yam and chasteberry (aka AC). DH takes tribulus and i think she is going to start him on sarsparilla..oops.. i haven't told him yet:haha: 
What day does your bday fall? my birthday is also in a fortnight..but i am turning 34:dohh: Back in the day i thought i would have been a mummy (or at least preggers) by now but no such luck. For this reason i am really dreading my birthday this year unfortunately. 

Wookie- i love the 'eggo is preggo' comment. Classic:thumbup:


----------



## Miaowzen

Yay thanks guys!!! :happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

Big love M. :hugs:

Bean, thanks for taking a snoop at my journal. Feels wierd to welcome you too it on a different thread but 'Welcome along!'
I am indeed, mad about it all. I have a love hate relationship with it. Love it and BnB and the excitement but really hate all the stress and negativity of TTC. Wish I could just 'relax and let it happen' but I'm passed that point. It's a point of no return for me now too :dohh: It's good to hear that there's another 'can't stop reading about TTC stuff'-er out there :hugs:


----------



## Beanmachine

aleja said:


> hi miawozen, thanku for your sharing your story. like the others have said, what a difficult choice you had to make. i work in child protection and so i know a lot about the struggles that kids in foster care go through. having a permanent adoption for your LO would come as a blessing especially if he is with loving adoptive parents.:hugs: AND GL on your test results tomorrow:flower:
> 
> Beanmachine - i have a friend who is a naturopath and she send me herbs in the mail. I take wild yam and chasteberry (aka AC). DH takes tribulus and i think she is going to start him on sarsparilla..oops.. i haven't told him yet:haha:
> What day does your bday fall? my birthday is also in a fortnight..but i am turning 34:dohh: Back in the day i thought i would have been a mummy (or at least preggers) by now but no such luck. For this reason i am really dreading my birthday this year unfortunately.
> 
> Wookie- i love the 'eggo is preggo' comment. Classic:thumbup:

Hi girls,

Aleja - I'm going to be 33 on 23rd November! I don't know where the time went! I've only been married since June so I guess I haven't been trying too long. The month after our wedding my AF was 2 weeks late. It could have been down to all the wedding planning stresses, going on honeymoon etc but the odd thing was that I was SO bloody tired - I kept falling asleep which is not like me. Then AF was stodgy so DH thinks we had an early miscarriage but we will never know now. Am interested to hear if you have any success with the herbs - fingers crossed! A friend of mine got preg quickly using Pre-seed - think it was 1st month of using it so I've given that a go this month but frankly I'll try anything! When is your birthday? Is it the same day? Don't dread it - just be positive that 2012 will bring you a LO!

I am 3 days into 2WW but don't really feel positive this month as I am not sure we BD'ed enough and the monitor was all over the place without a peak. Otherwise I am hoping for a Christmas BPF instead! 

9 days until we get the puppy - I can't wait! Will give me something to focus on as I'm not working full time at the moment as we just moved out of London to the country and DH said I could have a few months relaxing and get a new job in January! It's nice - but miss having some money to spend!

Have any of you tried the softcups? I'm intrigued - just not sure I would be able to work out how to put it in!!! But willing to give anything a go!

Hope you are all good xxx


----------



## Beanmachine

Coconuts said:


> Big love M. :hugs:
> 
> Bean, thanks for taking a snoop at my journal. Feels wierd to welcome you too it on a different thread but 'Welcome along!'
> I am indeed, mad about it all. I have a love hate relationship with it. Love it and BnB and the excitement but really hate all the stress and negativity of TTC. Wish I could just 'relax and let it happen' but I'm passed that point. It's a point of no return for me now too :dohh: It's good to hear that there's another 'can't stop reading about TTC stuff'-er out there :hugs:

Ha - sorry for stalking! I am so rubbish with IT (I can't even work out how to change my signature!) but there is a link to your journal on your signature and that is how I got there! I think it is actually a really good idea - to record what you are doing each month and how you feel. Are you doing your temperature too? I read Toni Weschler's book TCOYF and I think maybe I should be! x


----------



## Beanmachine

Am sure you probably know all this already, but thought you might be interested:

*Spinach *

Spinach and other leafy greens are an excellent source of folic acid which is important in optimising sperm production, facilitating regular, healthy ova production and helping to prevent neural tube defects during early pregnancy. It is also a great source of iron and vitamin C which helps to enhance sperm quality by protecting the DNA stored within it from damage.


*Honey*

Honey has been used to enhance fertility throughout history as it is incredibly rich in the minerals and amino acids that nourish the reproductive system and stimulate ovarian function. It's considered by many to be a fertility boosting super food

*Garlic*

Although not typically known as a food for romance, garlic contains an abundance of fertility boosting nutrients and can easily be neutralised with parsley. It's a great source of the mineral selenium which is thought to enhance male fertility and help prevent the chromosome breakage that may play a role in early miscarriage. Garlic also contains vitamin B6 which helps to regulate hormones and strengthens the immune system.

*Avocado*

Avocado provides a rich source of vitamin E which is a powerful antioxidant and an essential fertility nutrient for both men and women as it improves the viability of sperm and helps to regulate both ovulation and the production of cervical mucus. It is also an excellent source of unsaturated fats which are essential for healthy hormone functioning, olive oil is another good vegetable source.


----------



## Jazavac

Miaow, good luck with the bloodstuff! I can't wait to hear the results, too. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DHime

Oh mann FF moved my crosshairs. And to a day we didn't BD of all things. wahhh

Miawzen - oh that made me cry. It must have been hell making that kind of decision. :hugs: So, when do you get the blood test results???? FX

Wookie - thanks


----------



## Coconuts

Beanmachine said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> Big love M. :hugs:
> 
> Bean, thanks for taking a snoop at my journal. Feels wierd to welcome you too it on a different thread but 'Welcome along!'
> I am indeed, mad about it all. I have a love hate relationship with it. Love it and BnB and the excitement but really hate all the stress and negativity of TTC. Wish I could just 'relax and let it happen' but I'm passed that point. It's a point of no return for me now too :dohh: It's good to hear that there's another 'can't stop reading about TTC stuff'-er out there :hugs:
> 
> Ha - sorry for stalking! I am so rubbish with IT (I can't even work out how to change my signature!) but there is a link to your journal on your signature and that is how I got there! I think it is actually a really good idea - to record what you are doing each month and how you feel. Are you doing your temperature too? I read Toni Weschler's book TCOYF and I think maybe I should be! xClick to expand...

I sure do, it's right there in my sig too. AND there's a link 'link n look' to my saliva microscope results too! :thumbup:
This is going to be my second month of pre-seed and I think last month it may have had something to do with the 'maybe chemical pregnancy' thing. I think it got us an almost last month. Hoping it'll get us all the way this time!


----------



## NellieRae

Miaowzen, that's such a terrible thing to have to go through, and without much support, it seems. It is my secret fear that I will have a disabled child and not be able to deal with it - that some part of me would not be able to cope and I would be devastated. There is a lot of pressure from outside to be some kind of "perfect" person, and its unreasonable and unttainable. Good on you for realizing that what your are and are not capable of, and thinking of your LO first. You are a much stronger woman than I realized. :hugs: You most certainly are _not_ a monster. I hope I would have the strength to do what you did if it was better for the child.

Dhime, sorry to hear about your CH's - really hate when that happens :(

Coco, I love your "lick n look" link. You make me laugh. :haha:

I tested today, and I should not have. BFN. Stupid thing to do. I just got hit with a bunch of pregnancy announcements and I got anxious. Now the hope is gone and I'm on to planning next month. I know, 12 dpo might be a little early, but my chart would suggest implantation on 7 dpo, and there should be enough hcg for a positive by now if it was going to happen. I'm feeling bummed today, but I'll be ok again by tomorrow. On to round 5.


----------



## Jazavac

Nellie, you're not out yet!

DHime, you covered the day before your O, so you should be fine.

As far as disabilities go, we can expect it. We have absolutely NO information on probabilities and nobody can give us any. My husband's both parents are healthy. He has several disabilities (physical), yet they can't be identified with a certainty, as in the genes it came with can't be figured out. Therefore, nobody has ANY clues as to what happens once he has his own children.

So... we'll see. I'm already up for any and all tests that exist out there to find out before it's too late. Some outcomes might be that bad we probably would terminate the pregnancy. But it's hard to tell right now, for sure.

We were absolutely up for IVF and PGD, which is why we're trying to conceive right now in the first place - we found out there was no time left for all the lab games that we planned for some later date.


----------



## Coconuts

Nellie, looking at your chart history, you always have a dip somewhere a long the line. As do most of us it seems. FF is always saying that there isn't always a dip. All that to say implantation may not be seen on a chart, even if there's a natural dip it may not be that.
I'm rambling and rushing to post before my next student arrives.
I mean, you don't know when implantation happened so don't be so sure you're out just yet. It would obviously be a BFN if you implanted yesterday!!!!!
Keep the faith a few more days xxxx


----------



## Jazavac

Wookie, looks like we're over three hours away. Hmph. I don't know why I got my hopes up. :) 

I mean, it still isn't the end of the world, but it's not as close as it could have been! I'm in Mankato.


----------



## Miaowzen

Sorry, I didn't mean to make everyone cry. I'm having a lot of ups and downs through this journey. I think I've been getting a little too intense, but then I think I have to get intense sometimes.

Jaza, that is really unortunate that your DH has some disabilities and you need to concern yourselves with all the what ifs and screening etc. It must add an extra layer of complexity for you.

Things not looking so good for me this cycle. It's been odd right from the get go with all the temps crawling along above coverline like that. Well today my temp dropped like a rock. I'm going to go and check shortly if it looks like an ovulation, but if so and if no hcg in my blood test I'd better find out if I have an infection. I'd hate to to find out that an infection caused all the cramping, but if that is the case I'll need to get it treated. Urgh, having to go to the doctors and take antibiotics is the last thing I want to do, but I want to feel back to normal, not all this cramping and feeling ill all the time. It was perfectly acceptable if I was pregnant, but seeming very unlikely now.


----------



## NellieRae

Miaow, I understand your feeling perfectly ok with all kinds of feeling crappy if it was a pregnancy causing it. I hope your wacky cycle hurries out of limbo soon. I sympathize with not wanting a doc & prescription, but at least if its an infection, its easy to treat & you can be off meds again pretty quick. :flower:


----------



## Miaowzen

My blood test result came in negative, so the lines I saw on two tests were just evaps and I most likely got an infection causing a temp rise above the coverline. I'm still a little crampy but not so bad and I was able to eat breakfast just fine. I think I'm ovulating today, so tomorrow the TWW starts again. :rofl:

:dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

Miaow, you know, that's the attitude! :)


----------



## Miaowzen

I suddenly got into a panic about the ramifications that I might have had an infection for the past ten days so went to the doctor. I moved again today so it was a completely different one and this one was much better. He did a swab, urine sample and booked me in for an ultrasound to make sure an infection hasn't caused any problems. Phew, I hope not.

It was a little embarrassing when he did the swab.... I had BDed before going to the doctor and had to ask whether it would affect the sample :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Ohhhh, Miaow, that would embarrass me too! Probably nothing the doc hasn't seen before, but still!

Jaz, I know where you're at...I had a friend whose father moved there not that long ago. I love Minnesota, and that would be my 3rd or 4th choice of state to live in, next to WI, or Michigan. Do you and the DH ever do any camping or fishing further up north toward Duluth? I love it up there. Oh, and I would recommend the Tri-State area too (during the fall, especially...there's always next year!)...where Iowa, MN, and WI connect...Gay's Mills, WI is a beautiful little town in the fall and has a wonderful apple orchard and store to visit. Marquette (sp?), IA is another town with some unique little shops on the main drag. Prairie Du Chien, IA, which is also in the Tri-State area, is beautiful. I love being a Midwesterner. There's no fluff or pretention, you know? Women drink beer with their men, we still appreciate a home cooked meal, and know about the value of hard work. I'm proud to be from around here, and wouldn't move any further to either coast. :)

Bah, I'm feeling stressed about TTC right now. I'm saving my energy for all of the BDing we're going to have to do. And the CBFM. And the preseed. And the softcups. And the legs on the wall. And the vitamins. Cue the crazy circus music.


----------



## italianqtpie

wookie130 said:


> And the CBFM. And the preseed. And the softcups. And the legs on the wall. And the vitamins. Cue the crazy circus music.

:laugh2:

I hear ya girlie. I will advise hubby when i'm ready and let him know i have a very strict workflow of how things need to go. If that's not romantic, I don't know what is :wedding:


----------



## Jazavac

We don't camp or fish, but I've been to Duluth and I liked it. I've not seen much of Wisconsin yet, been only to Superior, which was nothing to see, really. 

I don't know how I feel about Minnesota yet. It's pretty, but it's nothing I haven't seen before. Actually, it looks the same as part of my home country. Even the fields. It's just that we have the fields in one part of the country and exactly the same foliage where I lived, which wasn't the farmland. I come from the capital, which is a city of 1 million people, so... all of this here is too small for me, actually. There's nothing going on in our little town, I'm still having trouble adjusting to American work schedule and I can't seem to find anyone to hang out with, probably because I am too weird and/or different. And I wish you could walk places. But you can't. I miss that a lot.

As far as TTC goes, I'm still in there, I guess. I mean, this cycle. Temps started heading up again this morning.


----------



## NellieRae

italianqtpie said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> And the CBFM. And the preseed. And the softcups. And the legs on the wall. And the vitamins. Cue the crazy circus music.
> 
> :laugh2:
> 
> I hear ya girlie. I will advise hubby when i'm ready and let him know i have a very strict workflow of how things need to go. If that's not romantic, I don't know what is :wedding:Click to expand...

:rofl: Right? I'm scheduled to O this month on DH's birthday. How's that for a present? Come get your egg!! :haha:


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, your chart is still looking great! :)

I grew up in a small town, too, and I know what you mean. You can't walk anywhere and it is harder to connect to people. But I also agree with wookie, that sometimes the simplicity and groundedness of the these types of communities is refreshing. Sounds like your Croatian city was such a different lifestyle. You must really love your DH!:wedding:


----------



## Jazavac

It was just the best option we had at the time. We'll see what happens sometime later.

FF has my this month's ovulation down on my birthday, haha. But I actually ovulated the day after, on the 31st. It's still kinda funny. Maybe I did get my baby on my bday? :)

I am still absolutely calm about this. Like, whatever. It'll be what it'll be. And I can't predict it either, don't even have an idea. If there are symptoms, I'm not aware and/or am ignoring them.


----------



## Beanmachine

NellieRae said:


> italianqtpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> And the CBFM. And the preseed. And the softcups. And the legs on the wall. And the vitamins. Cue the crazy circus music.
> 
> :laugh2:
> 
> I hear ya girlie. I will advise hubby when i'm ready and let him know i have a very strict workflow of how things need to go. If that's not romantic, I don't know what is :wedding:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Right? I'm scheduled to O this month on DH's birthday. How's that for a present? Come get your egg!! :haha:Click to expand...


This is SO funny Nellie! I am going to be doing the EXACT same thing - the only thing left to purchase is the soft cups! We are all going insane!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: cue circus music!
O has started to feel a bit like 'the big event' when the preseed comes out and the 'stay down' afterwards. Last month's O was much less stressful since there weren't so many OPKs. The microscope is my anti stress tool and it seems to be working.


----------



## Miaowzen

Happy belated birthday Jazavac!​


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks, Miaow. :)


----------



## bunda

You had a birthday? How did I miss that.

Hope you had a lovely, lovely day. :cake:

And here's hoping for a second 'birthday' within the year :baby:.

Shame you've lost the relaxed attitude to TTC recently. I'm nearing anticipated AF day and I showed OH my chart yesterday, explaining that if temps stay high, that'd mean a repeat of last month! He said "Honey, you're not pregnant this time. You know how I know?" and of course, I knew. I'm happy-go-lucky at the moment. Last month at this time, I was a wreck. That's hormones for you. Wow. We're just a big bag of chemicals, sometimes.


----------



## Beanmachine

Hi ladies, just wondered if anyone has any good ideas for keeping the mind off the 2WW? Every bloody stomach twinge gets me thinking/hoping! Aaarrgghhhhh, it's SO annoying! Happy weekends all! xx


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, hope everyone is enjoying the weekend....when you are not thinking about 'the big event' or wretched temps or AF, or preseed or opk, or legs in the air, or herbs, or FF or circus music.....:laugh2::headspin:

miawo - wow your cycle is really out of sorts this month i was waiting for the bfp and now back to OV? in a way this gives you another shot at glory this month. GL:flower:

beanmachine, my birthday is on 22nd Nov!!! i am scorpio, you are saggo :happydance: All I want for my bday is two pink lines.....i bet you are the same:hugs:
you asked about the herbs. so far no good BFP news but they have certainly made a difference to my cycles. they have regulated them (especially LP) as they used to be all over the place and i get really obvious CM now whereas before i didn't get anything. i was on the pill for almost 10 years so i wanted something to help me rid of any left over 'stuff' in my system too.

Guess what girls? I made an impulse buy this evening. An expensive one. i went to a chemist and bought the Clearblue digital Ovulation Test kit. So exy but i couldn't resist the urge. 
Funny thing is that I thought i was buying the Fertility Monitor but i guess i didn't read the packaging properly:dohh:

So now i have 7 digi stips to use. I too am waiting for the Big O Event. 
I will start using them tomorrow morning. I am actually looking forward to seeing a smiley face rather than staring at the cheapie OPK lines over and over and playing a guessing game


----------



## aleja

Beanmachine said:


> Hi ladies, just wondered if anyone has any good ideas for keeping the mind off the 2WW? Every bloody stomach twinge gets me thinking/hoping! Aaarrgghhhhh, it's SO annoying! Happy weekends all! xx

hi beanmachine, sadly i don't have any advice for you except keep busy.
i used to go through a whole lot of symptom spotting but now that it has been a few cycles i don't even think about symptoms. Apparently hormones is what creates symptoms, whether there is an implantation or not. When are you testing this month?


----------



## bunda

ignore any and all symptoms. If you look at the 1st tri threads, you'll notice most women don't get any symptoms until about 6 weeks pregnant. So you'd be about two weeks overdue AF before anything obvious starts appearing. So many of the early symptoms are just the normal progesterone levels for the luteal phase. If pg symptoms were in any way reliable, we wouldn't need hpt. 

If I feel nauseous, that nausea isn't likely to be morning sickness at 10dpo, even if I later WERE to discover I was pregnant. It's simply too early.

Although, that's easy for me to say, I don't get any symptoms, not even pre-AF ones. She's due for me in the next day or so, but physically, I feel no different to a week ago. TTC is really boring! (except during the fertile window :happydance:).


----------



## Miaowzen

I started getting terrible morning sickness nausea type feeling and cramping and lower back ache from what I thought was about 4dpo. It confused me because it was way too early and I had a bit of fever so I seemed to have ovulated. When I continued and I got two evaps I felt very pregnant but really it was too too early. Next time if I get any of these symptoms at such an early dpo again I will remember this experience.

I think it is more realistic to have no symptoms. I felt all these symptoms when I was pregnant, but not until 7 weeks.


----------



## Jazavac

bunda said:


> You had a birthday? How did I miss that.
> 
> Hope you had a lovely, lovely day. :cake:
> 
> And here's hoping for a second 'birthday' within the year :baby:.
> 
> Shame you've lost the relaxed attitude to TTC recently. I'm nearing anticipated AF day and I showed OH my chart yesterday, explaining that if temps stay high, that'd mean a repeat of last month! He said "Honey, you're not pregnant this time. You know how I know?" and of course, I knew. I'm happy-go-lucky at the moment. Last month at this time, I was a wreck. That's hormones for you. Wow. We're just a big bag of chemicals, sometimes.

If you were referring to me, I'm still good ol' (I mean, that's actually fairly new) relaxed self. Took a dip sink today in terms of temps - it's the same as yours again, haha - and that's fine. I'll probably get my AF tomorrow or Monday and that, also, is okay.

I have no idea where the attitude is coming from, but I'm okay with it. 

Thanks for the b-day wishes! (I actually totally forgot about that already, haha)


----------



## Coconuts

:cake: Happy belated Birthday Jaz. Looks like we all missed it :wacko:

Beanmachine, I agree so much with Miaow and Bunda. I'm really paying attention to my body now, BEFORE O. Anything I feel I think about what I would interpret that as if I were in the 2WW. Yep. You guessed it, O pain, pulling, twinges, etc etc the list goes on. in reality I think it's all just digestion :dohh:
Twice I've even been caught out with 'IB' (even if this past cycle I'm pretty sure 'something' happened)! Don't trust the symptoms. Ignore the 'symptoms'. Just keep busy and focus on the day your on. Don't think about test day until it's the next day or you'll go nuts. Just try to stay in the moment. If I let myself think a week ahead, or more, it feels too far away and it drives me mad. One.Day.At.A.Time.

Bunda, don't be so sure. This is a long LP for you isn't it???????


----------



## Miaowzen

Coconuts, I read somewhere that a chemical will look like liver :wacko: sounds kinda horrible, but I recall you saying something along those lines


----------



## Coconuts

Yeah! The clot thing the day before AF started or the false start was like that in colour and texture. Raw liver the size of my fingernail. (I don't have long nails if that helps with the visualisation) Bah. I was like 'what the hell??!?!?!??' If eggy implanted, even for just 3 or 4 days, I think in that time the lining and stuff must start to undergo some kind of change? 'Liver' could be the result?

How goes the egg catching Toni? Any more undercover seductions?


----------



## Jazavac

Ok, horrible period-clot related TMI, so it's hidden...


Spoiler
Liver-like clots are normal part of each and every one of my periods. Actually, they look more like chicken hearts. They're jiggly, dark red in color and their size ranges from the size of a lentl to a dried fig or plum. The latter doesn't happen often, but every once in a while it will. The average size is maybe 1-2 cm in length and no more than 1 cm width. They are alywas slippery, sometimes they look like deflated, empty veins, sometimes like different tissue. 

I have never experienced chemical or any other pregnancy, to my knowledge at least. No doctor so far has considered any of these as something alarming or weird. Apparently, they are parts of normal periods.


----------



## NellieRae

I sure hope so Jaza, because I get them too, just like you described....:huh:

Yup, the witch got me - and early, too. I guess my body decided to break the "luteal phase remains constant" rule this month. Maybe it was a bum follicle & the traveling threw everything off. It doesn't really seem to matter much, though the desire for a baby has never been stronger. My friend battling cancer just lost.........not a distraction I would wish for anyone, but it does change your perspective for a while. :cry:


----------



## Miaowzen

NellieRae I am so sorry to hear about your friend. Such a shocker when that happens to a young person :sad1:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm so sorry for your loss, Nellie. :hugs:


----------



## bunda

I'm sorry for all who knew your friend. It certainly serves as a stark reminder that some of our greatest worries can, in fact, be trivial in comparison to those of others. I hope she came to feel how much those who loved her appreciated her. 

Thanks for hiding the clots info, Jazavac. I was, in fact, eating breakfast when reading Coco's account (don't worry Coconuts, I have a strong constitution :rofl:) so was relieved it wasn't going to lead to a three page discussion on clots and their descriptions. phew! 

Still no AF, but temps are dropping, so I reckon today's the day she invites herself round.


----------



## Coconuts

Ooops :blush: Sorry Bunda. Jaz, you're totally right these things are normal, except, not for me. I've never once seen anything like that before which is what makes me wonder, coupled with the weird spotting and diferent temps etc. Just a theory. Don't talk me out of it though. I'd rather that than random spotting and a beyond help LP.

*Nellie*. :cry: I'm so sorry for all your news. Cancer is terrible. I hope you're bearing up OK. You're right. Things like this really put our small worries into perspective. :hugs:


----------



## NellieRae

Thanks everyone. I am doing ok most of the time, mostly because it doesn't feel real yet. The service is today and its not going to be so easy after that. :sad1: 

My friend was not so young - 58. It was a unique friendship. When I moved out here all alone 8 yrs ago, he "adopted" me into his family. At the time, I was in my early 20's and he was like a father. Later, he became more like a good friend or a big brother. The worst part for me is that I haven't seen him in a while & we were supposed to get together for dinner now that I'm back from my trip. We always spent holidays together & I thought I would get at least one more Thanksgiving, too. He was going to buy a video camera & I was going to help him record messages to his sons for future birthdays. They are 7 & 12. 

No one can say what our futures will hold, or how long they will be. It is a powerful reminder to be grateful for the people & moments we have now, even while we dream of something different.


----------



## aleja

hi nellie, sorry to hear about your friend. it sounds like he really made an impact on your life. hope today goes as well as it can under the very tough circumstances. 
You are so right about being grateful for these moments we have. I am trying this too ..i don't feel as tense as other months. i am just trying to focus on being okay and grateful for the things i currently have.

Boo to the AF too. i like you have a very strong desire to be preggers but why won't our bodies cooperate??


----------



## Jazavac

Hm. My temps are pretty low, too, but the auntie hasn't been seen yet. I'm sure she's about to show up, though. I think tomorrow is the _right_ day for her appearance, but we'll see.


----------



## Jazavac

Ha. Good thing I said that just a little bit earlier. Because she's here. It's pretty late, so it counts as tomorrow's arrival. Right on time.


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm sorry Jaza :-(

At least your cycle is predictable though, that is a good thing


----------



## Coconuts

Jaza: Aw, bugger! I had some hopes for you this cycle with you being all calm and zen. Poop. I hope she's quick and painless.

*Nellie*. Hope the service goes well. The loss of anyone at any age is terrible. I hope you give him a good send off. You're so right. I think we're all taking a good look at what we already have around us. None of us really know how lucky we are. :hugs:


----------



## Beanmachine

aleja said:


> Beanmachine said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wondered if anyone has any good ideas for keeping the mind off the 2WW? Every bloody stomach twinge gets me thinking/hoping! Aaarrgghhhhh, it's SO annoying! Happy weekends all! xx
> 
> hi beanmachine, sadly i don't have any advice for you except keep busy.
> i used to go through a whole lot of symptom spotting but now that it has been a few cycles i don't even think about symptoms. Apparently hormones is what creates symptoms, whether there is an implantation or not. When are you testing this month?Click to expand...

Thanks Aleja! I am using a CBFM and I had just registered HIGH for about 12 days with no peak so thought either I hadnt ovulated or if I had the monitor had missed it so assumed I was in the 2WW (and wasnt expecting much) but then I got my peak yesterday (CD 23 and 24) which is 5 days later than last month so am definitely going to look into those herbs as now am wondering if my LP is too short - I have read that it needs to be at least 10 days. I've also read that vitamin B6 helps sort out the LP so I am going to look into that as well. Even though it was late, I am very glad that the monitor showed a peak as I was beginning to think that maybe I had a dud ovary! So anyway, I now enter the 2WW this week! This does also mean that I should get either an AF or a BFP around my birthday on 23rd! Now I just need to convince DH to BD again today! ha ha! How are you doing? x


----------



## Beanmachine

bunda said:


> ignore any and all symptoms. If you look at the 1st tri threads, you'll notice most women don't get any symptoms until about 6 weeks pregnant. So you'd be about two weeks overdue AF before anything obvious starts appearing. So many of the early symptoms are just the normal progesterone levels for the luteal phase. If pg symptoms were in any way reliable, we wouldn't need hpt.
> 
> If I feel nauseous, that nausea isn't likely to be morning sickness at 10dpo, even if I later WERE to discover I was pregnant. It's simply too early.
> 
> Although, that's easy for me to say, I don't get any symptoms, not even pre-AF ones. She's due for me in the next day or so, but physically, I feel no different to a week ago. TTC is really boring! (except during the fertile window :happydance:).


GOOD LUCK BUNDA! x


----------



## Beanmachine

Coconuts said:


> Jaza: Aw, bugger! I had some hopes for you this cycle with you being all calm and zen. Poop. I hope she's quick and painless.
> 
> *Nellie*. Hope the service goes well. The loss of anyone at any age is terrible. I hope you give him a good send off. You're so right. I think we're all taking a good look at what we already have around us. None of us really know how lucky we are. :hugs:

Hi Coco! Looks like you are online - hope you had a good weekend! 

Nellie - so sorry for your loss, you poor girl. Hope the service goes/went well and his little boys are coping ok with it all. My heart goes out to them losing a parent so young. 

We lost my husband's mother to cancer earlier this year, it was expected as she had been ill for some time, but for some reason it still comes as a huge shock. Now we have recently found out that his Dad has prostate cancer - he had the operation to remove it last week and should be fine but am sure all this stress doesnt help with TTC! It also might explain why I didnt O until CD 23.

Jaza - what a bummer that AF came to town. On to the next cycle though - with positive thoughts! What are you going to add in to the mix this month?!! 

xxx Bean


----------



## Jazavac

I'm not adding anything as there's nothing to add. There's pretty much nothing more that I could do. IF we fail this cycle as well, it's time to go back to the doctor. He said about six months and looks like my husband wants to play strictly by the book, but we'll see. Either this or next month, we'll be calling the clinic again. Even though I have to admit that, at this point, I'm not sure how I want this played out.


----------



## wookie130

Nellie, I'm so sorry about your friend...cancer is the devil, in my opinion. You're in my thoughts and prayers.

Jaz, happy belated birthday! I'm sorry I missed it! And I'm sorry about AF showing up at your doorstep. I know this fertility journey has been hard for you and DH...all hope is definitely not lost. Babies happen under a variety of circumstances, and often when our physiologies contradict the ideal situation for their arrival. I hope your doctor can work with you and DH, to help provide more options and answers for you both. 

Coconuts, I'm still confused about your cycle...it's somewhat of a mystery, isn't it? It is definitely possible that you had a chemical pregnancy. And if that's the case, your attitude about that possibility has been excellent. You feel like it's now POSSIBLE, and you're one step closer...I believe you're right!

Bean, I'm using a CBFM. If this is your first cycle (or two) using it, it may give you a bunch of highs before a peak, as it's just learning to customize itself to your body and reading your hormone levels. I was one of the lucky girls who was getting peak readings the first month, and I do get my two peaks every month. If you do a lot of research here on the B & B forums, you'll see a lot of ladies are in your boat with the monitor...and just because you don't get a peak, does NOT mean you're not ovulating. You may have a short LH surge, and perhaps your monitor is missing it, since we have to use FMU. The first two or three months, I'd supplement the CBFM with OPK's...use your monitor for FMU, and an OPK in the afternoon. You may find your surge happens for only a short period of time, in the later part of the day. Lots of ladies have gotten pregnant with the monitor with only high readings, and no peaks. The CBFM does not confirm that ovulation WILL or HAS happened, it just lets you know that your LH surge is happening, and your estrogen is dropping, which happens right before ovulation. The best way to confirm that you actually did ovulate after your peak readings, is by charting your temp. Then you'll have a very accurate picture from what is going on. And if you're one of those ladies who is only ever getting highs on the CBFM, my advice would be to BD every day or every other day, until your monitor goes back to low...then your bases will be covered. :)


----------



## Beanmachine

Jazavac said:


> I'm not adding anything as there's nothing to add. There's pretty much nothing more that I could do. IF we fail this cycle as well, it's time to go back to the doctor. He said about six months and looks like my husband wants to play strictly by the book, but we'll see. Either this or next month, we'll be calling the clinic again. Even though I have to admit that, at this point, I'm not sure how I want this played out.

Well it sounds like you are doing everything you can and now you just need to do lots of BD'ing and hope for the best! Stay positive and keep smiling xxx


----------



## Beanmachine

wookie130 said:


> Bean, I'm using a CBFM. If this is your first cycle (or two) using it, it may give you a bunch of highs before a peak, as it's just learning to customize itself to your body and reading your hormone levels. I was one of the lucky girls who was getting peak readings the first month, and I do get my two peaks every month. If you do a lot of research here on the B & B forums, you'll see a lot of ladies are in your boat with the monitor...and just because you don't get a peak, does NOT mean you're not ovulating. You may have a short LH surge, and perhaps your monitor is missing it, since we have to use FMU. The first two or three months, I'd supplement the CBFM with OPK's...use your monitor for FMU, and an OPK in the afternoon. You may find your surge happens for only a short period of time, in the later part of the day. Lots of ladies have gotten pregnant with the monitor with only high readings, and no peaks. The CBFM does not confirm that ovulation WILL or HAS happened, it just lets you know that your LH surge is happening, and your estrogen is dropping, which happens right before ovulation. The best way to confirm that you actually did ovulate after your peak readings, is by charting your temp. Then you'll have a very accurate picture from what is going on. And if you're one of those ladies who is only ever getting highs on the CBFM, my advice would be to BD every day or every other day, until your monitor goes back to low...then your bases will be covered. :)

Thanks Wookie! That is really helpful - unfortunately if I get 14 HIGH readings in a row there is no way my DH is up for BD-ing every day or every other day - he moans about being tired and then we get grumpy with each other! So I am trying to avoid being a really annoying TTC wife! Anyway, all is not lost until AF arrives!! Good luck xxx


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes, once more. :) 

I'm really doing fine, still, and I have no idea why. But who cares, as long as it's good. We really like the doctor and it's been a pleasure working with him (I normally don't put too much faith into any healthcare-related institutions, so saying this really means a lot!). We'll hear what, exactly, the options are once we go back there.

Then I guess it's time to make the next decision, as right now I am really undecided. The prices of all those IVF-related things in the US are outrageous, while at the same time, it'd cost me a lot of money, overall, to go back home and get it done there for free (I have my universal Croatian healthcare still). 

So I don't know. For now, whatever. We'll see where we're at in about 28 days.


----------



## Coconuts

*Wookie*, thanks hun. I guess we'll never know what happened there. I'm moving swiftly past it and I feel like this cycle is well under way now. My raspberry tea still hasn't arrived so I'm a bit miffed about that but I should arrive soon. Feeling pretty good with the saliva ferning / OPK combo, pre-seed and the AC / B6 tablet tag team this month. Feels pretty much like full steam ahead. No expecting eggy for another week or so but CM is loosening up down there so something's underway in there :yipee:
I've really been paying attention to all the little sensations that I feel down there so I can remind myself when I'm in the 2WW again that I felt all this before and it doesn't mean anything. :dohh:

*Bean*, looks like I just missed you. Just had a quick pop in and out. Been keeping busy miraclulously this cycle and so BnB has been restricted to quick bursts!
DH dragging me off the the pub now! Can't complain. Might have a Baileys. To hell with it. It's not the 2WW yet so I'll just be getting on with my life in the mean time.

Hope you get the high on your CBFM soon Bean x


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm off to get an ultrasound done this morning to have a look at all my bits and pieces after having two weeks of what was essentially period pain and nausea. I'm feeling a bit unsure of how it's all going to go as I've never had something like this happen before (I told my mum and she was like 'are you sure you're not pregnant?'. Well I'm sure a blood test doesn't lie).

I've been a bit confused about where I am in my cycle too because I've had three ewcm patches each with a corresponding temp surge, my chart has been above the coverline almost the whole time and even though FF says the recent one was my ovulation I'm not feeling it. I'm able to fall asleep at night and sleep in in the morning. I can't do that after ovulation normally as I get insomnia. I really thought CD7 was my ovulation but it couldn't have been because I would have a period by now. So maybe it is an anovulatory cycle. :shrug:


----------



## NellieRae

Miaow, all that does not sound normal, so its good to hear you're off to your doc. Keep us posted! Fx that its easily explained & easier to fix, whatever is going on. 

I have heard stories of pregnant women getting negative blood tests, rare though it may be.


----------



## Miaowzen

Came back from the ultrasound! Been feeling better appetite wise since yesterday afternoon and haven't noticed any cramping or lower back pain at all today, so maybe this thing is gone.

The sonographer gave me good news! No blockages, cysts, fibroids, inflammation, patches of fluid or anything that she could see. She also said I have lots of good looking follicles. The only abnormality was 'very retroverted' uterus, which shouldn't really affect chances to get pregnant, but does explain the back pain associated with uterine cramps. She said I would have been born like that and since I have always had low back pain associated with cramps since as long as I can remember it should all be fine since I got pregnant like that last time.

So I am pleased! :wohoo:


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the good news, Miaow!


----------



## DHime

Hey ladies! Back from Disney! Got thru some of my post o days without taking temps. would have been skewed anyway though since my sleep pattern was messed up.
I started the Atkins diet last night. I would kill for some mac and cheese right now.... It is supposed to be very good for pcos and blood glucose levels. Sugar affects the hormones so I am getting off it. I actually had withdrawl symptoms. headache, nausea, the shakes, and mood swings.

Miaowzen - glad everything came back positive.
Jaz - When r you going for more tests?

Great..... just realized I test during the holiday. I am gonna be at grandma's. oh boy


----------



## Jazavac

How was Disney?

I don't think there's much left to be tested. But we'll see when I go back in. I guess I could do a HCG. And I'll try to get referred to a lab to get my thyroid levels checked. The latter won't go through the RE's office, though - I have an appointment with a GP this Friday so I'll see how much she is willing to contribute to my testing. I'm only $11 short of my deductible, so I'd like to squeeze in a little bit more before the year's end.


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime good luck with your diet! I think Atkins is excellent for fertility as well as weightloss because in the 1930s Weston Price discovered that fertile couples in healthy native societies ate a lot of fish, butter and/or organ meats before pregnancy. High blood sugar also increases prolactin which reduces fertility. It is the hormone that prevents couples from getting pregnant when breast feeding.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, 
welcome back DHime, i am so envious - i have always wanted to go to disneyland. How was it??

miaow- that's great news about your ultrasound. that must give you piece of mind that you are all in the clear. I had one over a year ago and it came back that i had a introverted uterus?? i am guessing that is different to retroverted. i too was told that it didn't really have an effect with conception but who knows.

Jaz -:dohh: AF is becoming annoying more than anything i bet. hopefully you will be able to work out what next. i am feeling a bit like that too ...if nothing happens this cycle my DH has agreed to get his SA tested and I am going to ask for a referral to the fertility clinic at one of the hospitals in Sydney. my cousin went through it and she said they are fantastic for couples ttc and all govt. subsidised too. This is now my 8th cycle and i can't help feeling a bit hopeless.

Beanie, wouldn't it be magical if you got a BFP for your birthday???:cloud9: I am supposed to test at the end of Nov but i have actually ran out of HPT so this may be the first month in ages that i will not be able to test on a whim. I am deliberately going to NOT buy any sticks. now I am trying reverse psychology or something :haha:

ATM- Well this morning i got my first :) on the Clear blue digital sticks. I felt weird using the FMU but i followed instructions and it worked. Out of curiosity I used a Cheapie POAS this afternoon and it was not quite positive OPK. However i am not going to argue with a smilie face so I am waiting for my DH now:haha:


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck Aleja!

Great news M - so happy that you're fine. :yipee:

Welcome back DHime. Is Atkins OK in pregnancy. When you get that BFP you should be eating a healthy, balanced diet. What's Atkins?


----------



## bluedaisy

I turn 31 in February. I totally understand! Everyone around me is saying that we are not getting any younger and this is the time! It excites me though:) This is the first month we are seriously TTC. I have been off the BCP for over a year but have used other methods of contraception ( pull out condoms etc). It is scary but also exciting!


----------



## NellieRae

Miaow, so wonderful that everything looked ok! :)

Bluedaisy, you & I have a couple things in common, it seems. I also turn 31 in February (desperate to have my first before I turn 32.) And I also have been off b/c for over a year & using barrier methods until we started ttc. Its true what everyone says, we are not getting any younger, which is why we're all here. :flower: We're starting our 5th cycle now & I'm past the excitement and on to trying to stay rational and keep perspective, since fear of failure and medical procedures is never too far below the surface.

Dhime, hopefully the holiday will prevent you from 2ww anxiety this cycle. You'll have to keep us posted with how the new diet is going. You must be made of steel to do this right before Thanksgiving! I'm ready to just throw away the rules until January. :blush:


----------



## bluedaisy

It is so true that once you start trying you just hope that you are one of the lucky ones who have an easy time TTC and have an easy pregnancy. It's so funny that you spend so many years trying to prevent pregnancy and then once you start trying your mindset just totally changes. Eek! It makes me nervous just thinking about it. Last night we :sex: for the first time totally unprotected. I was on day 16 and usually have 30 day cycles. This month may not be the month but it is exciting to think the one of the coming months could be!


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Bluedaisy. I'm 31 in Feb as well!!!!!!

Nellie, not only are we 31 in Feb with Bluedaisy but this is also my 5th cycle of TTC!!!!!!!! I didn't realize there was so much synchronicity with us.

BFP's for us all this month!


----------



## DHime

Jaz - It figures you would hit the deductible right at the end of the year...

Miaow - I had no idea that could help fertility. You learn something new every day. lol 
I am very happy that you are healthy btw.
Coco - Atkins is a diet that uses the glycemic index to balance you blood suger levels. Right now I am in phase 1 I can eat all protein, most veggies, but no fruit during the first 2 weeks. I may extend it to a month with the holiday. Once you get off the carb addition (which I even had withdrawl symptoms yesterday) and start using your own fat for energy, then you slowly add a balanced amount of carb back in your diet to maintain a balanced way of eating. Best part, no calorie counting. I cleaned out my cabinet and it was all carbs! I was stunned. Feeling alot better today. I had a taco salad without the shell and it was diet! HA! A friend of mine lost 35 lbs on it and was healthy so I figure why not? If I become PG I simply switch from phase 1 to maintanence phase and it will be perfectly safe. The key is balance. (PLUS I am on prenatals anyway)

Blue - Welcome to the club yungeon! I am newly 35 but I understand completely.

Nellie - Thanks. I will probably cheat during turkey day but I won't kick myself for it. I will just do my best and if I get a BFN, I will just stay in phase 1 for another 2 weeks. 

Disney was great. We live close (3hrs away) so it's easy to go. We go a couple of times each year. We are taking a year off to let some of the novelty come back. I fwe end up with a LO then we woun't worry about it for anothr 4 years. I love that place.
I failed at keeping my temps while gone but I can't kick myself for it anyway. (would have to be way flexible) Taking next week to go visit grandma for turkey day - I am gonna be feilding the QA sessions about ttc since my granny told everyone. I guess our secret is out. (sigh)


----------



## DHime

YES! BFP's for EVERYONE!


----------



## DHime

Just found out that low carb diets can prevent and/or control gestational diabetes and help low blood sugar. It is really good for pcos also


----------



## Jazavac

Yup, it was to be expected, the deductible thing. And normally I don't even hit it. Which is good, since it means I'm healthy. Ohwell. Hopefully I'll manage to squeeze a few things in.

Welcome, bluedaisy! I'm only 17, but... I am very empathic? :lol: 

Yes, ok, I'm newly 34. It feels the same it did when I was 33 or even 27, or whatever, to be honest. But that's only because I'm doing the 17 thing over and over again. (I also sometimes write gibberish nobody understands, ok.)


I don't believe in diets as they've never had me keep the newly acquired weight, so I don't do them anymore. I did start my everyday exercise routine again, have been writing down (again) every single thing I eat on a daily basis (now i'm using myfitnesspal for this, instead of my own little notebooks) and I'm down 1.3 kilos (about 3 pounds) in 9 days. Good enough for me, but there's a lot more to do.

I started my first real-and-to-keep weightloss thing at the beginnig of 2008 if I remember correctly and I've lost 40+ centimeters since. Unfortunately, I never weighed myself back then so I can't really tell what the lost mass was. Which is fine, anyway, as I keep packing muscle and burning fat and, therefore, haven't really made much of a weight-related progress in forever. :shrug:


If I get pregnant, I'll do my best to gain nothing but baby+water weight, or not even that.


----------



## Miaowzen

Jazavac said:


> If I get pregnant, I'll do my best to gain nothing but baby+water weight, or not even that.

Unless you're obese you really are supposed to gain more weight than just the baby related growth... Fat cells also contain toxin substances that our bodies were unable to excrete without causing toxin overload. You body puts them in fat cells as a TODO item to deal with progressively as the fat is burned. If existing fat is broken down in pregnancy you run the risk of releasing those stored toxins into the blood stream and many of them can pass to baby from the maternal blood supply. Of course baby hasn't got a fully functioning liver yet. 

The only reason obese people are encouraged not to gain much weight is because they're at high risk for certain complications that could also harm the baby, and since an obese person has so much fat available, the body can selectively choose some of the least toxic fat cells to metabolize.


----------



## Jazavac

I weigh more than anyone would give me by just looking at me and my BMI is horrible. I'd probably be considered obese by the looks, too, even though I don't think any doctor has said it in any of my medical papers.

Either way, I know the cons and pros, so I'll likely stick to non-burning, but not gaining either (more than what the baby brings, along with the water). But we'll see. I won't do anything without proper consultations.

I'm not at a risk of anything though. At least not weight-related. The genetic part, they can't help me with anyway. :shrug:


----------



## Miaowzen

Ok cool, just didn't want to see anyone trying to diet while being pregnant!! :hugs:

Ps. I didn't think you looked especially overweight in your piccie... Do you tend to carry in your breasts and hips? The dangerous place is around the middle like a big apple.


----------



## Jazavac

I'm a walking tank. :lol:

I mean, I carry it all over the place, but a whole lot of the big load really is muscle. Then there's a bunch of loose skin that, eventually, I need to take care of, I suppose.


----------



## bunda

Hi everyone, especially the new faces :hi:

Jaza, you did not look obese in your picture. And weight gain during pregnancy is one of the costs of having a baby and as miaowzen has said, the toxins really do get stored up (quarantined) in your fat cells and need to stay there. The weight gain during pregnancy is there for a good reason, since breastfeeding is very demanding on a woman's body and also needs to be good food, not recycled old calories plus toxins you've been hiding away. And these toxins are things like the heavy metals we consume from fish.

I did try something called alternate day fasting (google it) for weight loss and it works (but is sort of easy and sort of not) and has a myriad of health benefits on blood glucose levels, sensitivity to insulin and whatnot. It is even thought to slow ageing and extend life (animal studies. No human ones have been going on long enough yet). But it's certainly not for everyone. It conflicts with our constant food culture.

Old AF (such as I see her) is gone already. Using the mooncup I can see exactly how much of a Flo she is. This morning I measured the amount (using soy sauce, not the actual flow, give me some credit!) and it comes to a whole 7ml. Half a tablespoon over two days and now she's already gone. 

With periods that light, I'm surprised I'm ovulating.

Anyway, I have to go to work now.


----------



## Coconuts

DH, sounds like you're loving the new eating plan. I've never been one for diets but DH and I have always eaten a healthy diet. A Mediterranean diet really. Olive oil, meat, fish, salad, veg. I know we eat too much pasta and bread but what are you gonna do when you live in Italy???? We should probably eat more fresh fish than we do but we don't have a good fish market here. We're 30km from the sea. Not so far but add in the petrol cost of going to get the fist from the port and it's not worth it. I'm not that crazy for fish. We usually have tinned tuna and mackrel in olive oil. Safe fish in pregnancy? I know tuna should be limited to something like just once a week. Anyone know about mackrel??????? I've got some omega3 caps to take when the BFP arrives. Came with the pre-natals for preggy women. :smug:


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Bunda! Don't you have measures on the side of your cup. Thinking about it there's 7.5ml and 15ml on mine. When AF starts, if I change too often it can be hard deciding if it looks like 2 / 3 / 4ml in there.
Only 7ml hun. Beginning to end. I found a blood loss page a while back, can't remember it now though that said 10-80ml is the normal range. So 7 is only just under that I guess. Still very light though. Any theory to what can cause light flow?


----------



## Miaowzen

I used to really worry about fish but recently I read some studies that showed tropical island women who eat a lot of fish high in mercury did not have any problems with children having less intelligence due to mercury poisoning. In fact the increased omega3 gave the higher fish group a much higher overall intelligence. Also standardized intelligence did not vary between children of US mothers who followed the guidelines about mercury in fish vs the tropical kids. One explanation could be related to another thing I read, but I did not note whether it quoted a scientific study. The author of that book explained that eating fish increases intake of mercury but also increases the body's capacity for detoxifying and excreting mercury. As a result, high fish eaters are often fairly low in mercury.

Unfortunately Australian fish don't have much omega3's :dohh: because our climate is too warm


----------



## wookie130

Good morning, everyone (or evening, or whatever's applicable depending on where you're at)!

I am not a fan of Atkins, or any other "diet." I am a HUGE fan of eating "clean", or eating whole foods. My DH and I try to avoid processed foods, added sugars, and white starchy foods that are converted to sugars. We eat lots of veggies, frozen and fresh, a bit of lean meat, a variety of whole grains (as opposed to just wheat!), a bit of low-fat dairy, nuts, and fruit in moderation (usually a citrus, some dark berries, and an apple/banana a day...for 3 servings of fruit daily). I cook everything from scratch, as I really do try to avoid processed foods, which in my opinion (combined with too much SUGAR), is what is making and keeping people fat, particularly in the U.S. I really try to avoid frozen entrees, white pasta, most cereals (with the exception of steel cut oatmeal), white breads, etc. It really is more about focusing on eating healthy foods, healthy fats, and balancing healthy carbs with lean protein. I try to eat 5-6 mini-meals a day, and the rule of thumb, is to eat a healthy carb (such as a piece of fruit, or some raw or steamed veggies), with a bit of healthy fat, such as natural peanut butter or hummus, with a lean protein (such as greek yogurt, or a handful of pistachio nuts). We cook mainly with olive oil, and eat avocados whenever we can...they're miraculous and tasty.

My problem, is that I need to cut down on the coffee, and increase my water intake. I've always sucked at drinking water like I should. I don't drink pop, and avoid fruit juice as it's loaded with sugar...I mainly drink coffee. I know...bad for fertility.

I'm on CD 10 here. Waiting patiently for a peak from the monitor, but I'm going to try to BD on CD 13 or 14, and then just keep humping it out, peak or no peak. This is all pending on hubby's willingness and ability to perform...damn antidepressants! We just saw our doctor yesterday to address his low libido issues, and he's decided to taper down off of them entirely for a while as we're TTC. Hopefully he'll become the sex machine I need him to be while we're trying to make a baby! LOL!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Coco, fish from the Adriatic is fine. I miss it so much. :( There is no fish in the US. What gets to us here is frozen salmon, some tuna and various white mushes. They do have names, but they all taste the same and are semi-desintegrated from constant freezing and thawing. Disgusting.

wookie, you just described our eating habits there. We go out to eat once a week. Probably not even that often. And then it's a normal (lebanese or authentic Mexican, usually) restaurant, not a fast food chain. If I ever buy a lunch or something else during the week, it's from certain places where I know exactly what I am getting. Nobody at work understands me, but oh well. Cooking is not that big a science project, people are just outright wrong. 

I'd probably die trying to fast every other day. Or ever, for that matter.

And yes, yes, I am fully aware of the fat transmission and all other stuff. Which is why I won't do stupid things. But 20+ kilos gained in pregnancy is a no-no. That'd just be too much weight. I'm not obsessed, I'm just remembering what it felt like when I weighed 20 more than now. Or 30. Or more. It was bad!

Since I'm the one with the camera, for the most part, it's hard to find pictures of me. Here's another one. And then from another angle. No, I'm not fishing for compliments :rofl: There's a lot of me.

Off to work I go, too!


----------



## DHime

Morning Ladies!
The good thing about the diet I am on is that I can still have veggie's with carbs. I just avoid the corn since it is the highest.
Last night I had Seared Salmon, asparagus, and a salad so it was well balanced.
Today - taco salad without the shell (using turkey since I am not much for red meat)

9 DPO has snuck up on me... Still, I am not worried. It will either happen or it won't. I am happy no matter what this month.

How are you guys doing today?


----------



## Beanmachine

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well!

Miaow - Congrats on your test results - hopefully now you can just relax and let it happen! Woo hoo!

DHime - good luck with the Atkins diet - get some gum, apparently all that protein can make your breath stinky!

Bluedaisy - welcome!

Coco - couldnt agree more about the delicious Med diet - you lucky thing! And Wookie -I salute you for eating so well in the States, it isnt easy! My DH and I spent 6 weeks there on honeymoon (we did New York, then Route 66 and then hung out in Vegas and California) and we found it very hard to eat sensibly - we only had 2 meals a day (as they were so big) and we went running for an hour every day too! I think the locals thought we were nuts! However I had never eaten or heard of French Toast before and despite the fact it is clearly TERRIBLE for you, it is very very delicious! Hence the running!

I got my CBFM peak on CD23 of this cycle (having forced my poor DH to BD 5 times from CD12)! Of course I couldnt resist googling late ovulation to discover about poor/short luteal phases and it seems as though my eggs could be "old" and my luteal phase too short to give the bean a chance to implant. One way to lengthen the luteal phase is to take Vitamin B6, so I am popping those vitamins every day now! Anyone else got any top tips for dealing with this??? Apparently late ovulation can be due to stress (unlikely, unless thinking about TTC is stressful!) or extreme exercise so I have now cut down on my exercise, still doing it daily but replacing some runs with more relaxing things like pilates and yoga and once we get the puppy I'll just walk more. I don't think I exercise "extremely", I have always done a lot, but not worth risking it! The things we do!

Wookie - sorry to hear your DH has low libido, but at least he is trying to sort it out. My DH is doing his best but definitely doesn't find it easy to perform on demand!!! Especially when I get a CBFM High for 12 days in a row!! Poor old stick!

I found an old thread from 2008 when I was researching and most of the girls who were talking on there like we do are now parents to 2 kids! Hopefully that will be us in a few years!

Right - surely we are due some BFP's before Christmas! Come on sticky beans!

xxx Bean


----------



## DHime

I am sure we will be parents a couple of years from now.
I sure hope so cause I will be 37 by then. OMG I feel 40 looming like a dead end. I hate aging.
I now realize that inside every old person is a teenager saying, "what the hell happened?!" I am still trying to figure out where my 20's went. Oh yeah, I was working, getting married to my first hubby, following him around the coutry to further his career, and having a contest to see who could make more money. I always won. HA! (I sure hope he is doing well and is happy) The DH is finishing his class observations this week so he is way stressed. With the diet change he is in a a considerably good mood. 
No worries about the breath. It is caused by red meat in the diguestive track. I am sticking to fowl and fish so no bad breath. Yay!


----------



## Jazavac

Back in the day, I was more than convinced that I'd have at least one kid before I turned 27. Ha. Lolz. And I thought anything after 27 was _old_. Lolz again.


----------



## Miaowzen

Since I added red meat back in I have found my digestion remarkably improved! No bad breath here. The bad breath on an Atkins diet is caused by fat loss. The ketones released smell like acetone.


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, I think old is always whatever you are plus 10years. It's a long enough period of time that it shouldn't sneak up on you :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm 17.

:giggle:


----------



## Miaowzen

Ah, what are you doing hanging out with us old fogeys then?! :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

I guess I didn't feel like hanging out in the teen TTC forum. :lol:


----------



## Coconuts

Old is your age +10!!!! :rofl: That's so true!!!!!!!!!!!
I used to play 'university' when I was about 9 or 10 years old with my best friend. we used to pretend we were old and mature guess how old we pegged ourselves, 20!!!!!
Looking back at me at 20, I was an idiot. If I asked 20 year old me what 30 would be like I'd have said, married, family and loads of cash. 
Well, I'm married...... :cloud9: I now know, with my wisdom that I acquired with passing 30, that family and loads of cash are pretty mutually exclusive.


----------



## DHime

Hmm... I am still learning. If I have to trade my breath for a while to lose 35 lbs then I am all for it. I need to get back down at least to size 10. I would love a size 8 but I am gonna be realistic here. I would outright kill for some mac and cheese right now. I am looking forward to moving on to stage 2. My friend managed 30 lbs in 6 months so maybe I can do it too. Might as well get into top shape before baby. Since the DH is on it too, I know he won't be complaining about breath. I have been working out every night also. next month I can get to the doc about my back and get on the mend properly. Yay for back docs!
AF like cramping hit me today... weird and I am starting to feel like I am getting a cold. ugh


----------



## Coconuts

Chart's looking great DHime. Hope there's another reason for that stuffy nose, if not, feel better soon.


----------



## wookie130

Chart is looking mighty fine there, DHime.

Well, I do believe my monitor is going to give me a peak in the next day or so...my estrogen line is reeeallly thin, so I expect that LH line to show up nice and dark shortly. So, hubs and I will have to start BDing. May the force be with us, as we just did it for "fun" the other day...I have given him the optional "whack off in a softcup and loan me some sperm" choice as well, if he feels pressured about real sex, so we'll see.

DH's doctor is tapering him off his antidepressants completely to allow his libido to return to normal. I just hope his depression doesn't return with a vengence right away, but he said it is a chance he's willing to take to give us a child. And he reminded me that he can always go back on his meds, or switch to Wellbutrin, which reportedly has the least sexual side effects. We'll see. 

I don't want anyone to think we never want sex...DH just needs to be wanting it more than he does with more consistent results. These issues were brought on by his Prozac, and not my aging body. LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DHime

Thanks. Temp went down a bit today but I was up 3 times last night. Still slightly stuffy nose and raw throat so who knows. Since I was disney, who knows what I came in contact with. lol
No appetite today. Maybe it will change

How are you all?


----------



## NellieRae

Coconuts said:


> Old is your age +10!!!! :rofl: That's so true!!!!!!!!!!!If I asked 20 year old me what 30 would be like I'd have said, married, family and loads of cash. Well, I'm married...... :cloud9: I now know, with my wisdom that I acquired with passing 30, that family and loads of cash are pretty mutually exclusive.

:rofl: Same here, Coco. I am married & we have a house - but no huge cash flow & no little ones yet. I didn't predict such spoiled little kitty to be the subject of our parental affections, either. :haha:

wookie, fx for you & DH. :hugs: I hope you are able to get & keep him off his meds, especially during O week. 

You know, its funny you explain his low libido here. The media _really_ skews the truth when it portrays most human behavior - but especially sex & relationships! Is anyone else also tired of seeing the "average" American couple in the media (esp commercials) portrayed as very pretty or downright hot, put-together wives with perfect hair & make-up, while the husband is plain, balding, overweight, or of questionable intelligence (usually a combo?) So unrealistic.


----------



## DHime

Nellie - What happed to your temp the other day? Odd drop that low...


----------



## NellieRae

I'm not 100% sure about that. I do tend to have seemingly random temp dips - before & after O. Its been very dry here, also, and I've been waking up stuffy nosed, so I might be mouth breathing a little? I won't worry unless my temps hang out down there - then I'd want to run off to check my thyroid levels again.

I 2nd your "Yay!" for having access to health care again, btw. Does your new coverage include anything fertility related?


----------



## Miaowzen

Nellie I've been looking at home decorating magazines and the blokes are all portrayed as hot muscley guys in designer clothes, hugging their kids and holding hands with their doting and beautiful wife. Not a bald patch or tummy to be seen!


----------



## DHime

Nellie - they cover testing but not treatment.


----------



## Jazavac

If you do any of the testing, make sure they are coding the procedures right wa. If they even mention infertility, there goes all the coverage down the drain. I might've finally gotten to the point where my refunds are being applied...


----------



## NellieRae

Miaowzen said:


> Nellie I've been looking at home decorating magazines and the blokes are all portrayed as hot muscley guys in designer clothes, hugging their kids and holding hands with their doting and beautiful wife. Not a bald patch or tummy to be seen!

Its mostly in tv - especially commercials. There will be a lot of holiday commercials with families. Only jewelry & car expensive commercials seem to have hots guy with hot girls. A _family_, though for almost everything else - watch and see. Average or downright frumpy guys with hot wives. 

Pretty random tangent, I know. :haha: I must be getting old, because I'm frustrated that some day I might have to explain to my growing son that reality & tv are two very, very different things. I should just count myself lucky if I have a growing son to worry over. :)


----------



## aleja

hi lovely ladies, 
nellie you are so right about the media portraying the "average" couple. I always hear of statistics, media etc saying that the average couple having sex about 3 times per week (and this is not ttc sex). I don't know about the rest of you but I think me and Dh pretty average and unless it is O week we are not getting down and dirty every few days. Life gets in the way and we are tired some nights due to work etc. I used to feel really inadequate with our sometimes 'below average' sex life but these days I am not too concerned as I don't know how realistic this figure is. 

Wookie - GL with your DH's change in his medication. My Dh doesn't take any form of medication and he gets worn out during ttc. I can only imagine what it would be like for your DH.

ATM- well i think i am in 2ww now. After my digi +OPK the other day we have been busy:haha: 
Yesterday my DH was holding my legs in the air which made me crack up laughing. I hope it works :blush:


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh no, I just totally had visions of how you lift baby's legs up for nappy change. Not the same at all :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Well, I halfway expected a peak on my CBFM this am, and it was another high. DH & I had recreational sex last night, and I guess I was halfway hoping we were BDing really close to my fertile window...that's fine, though. At least DH won't be completely spent now that we can skip tonight! :). There's always tomorrow, so perhaps I'll peak then or Sunday. 

Anyone else excited for Thanksgiving? This is my first big Thanksgiving since getting remarried, and I'm looking forward to getting together with my wonderful new in-laws and friends.


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: good one M!!!!

*Aleja*, go girl! Hope you caught the egg in style. Me and DH are below 'average' but like you I think the average couple is made up fantasy. Maybe the average couple who have been together for 6 months or less. In the real life of a long term couple sex happens when the mood takes you but with work, stress, spats and fatigue, the mood certainly doesn't take me every three freakin' days..... Where do they get this figure???????


----------



## Coconuts

Apart from the resident rabits DHime and Miaowzen of course. :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
Light bulb moment....Eureka! I have it!!!!!!!! 
It's these guys that throw off the average! Mystery solved.

:winkwink:


----------



## DHime

coco - OMG lol You are probably right. Event my ex was 3 times a week tille our last year together. 
Left to my libido, I just don't have much of one so it would be less. Left to my DH, I would never leave the bedroom. I do wish I had a better libido. 

Temp still good today. We shall see.
How are you guys?


----------



## bunda

hello ladies.

gosh, so much catching up to do. Regarding fish and mercury (I know, that was AYYGES ago) but I do remember reading that sardines are the way to go. These oily little fishies are too young to have accumulated very much mercury and other heavy metals so are fairly safe to eat, in comparison to tuna, mackerel etc. 

Also, the heavy metals build up in the protein part of the fish, so the flesh but not the oil, so those omega 3 capsules are a good way of getting in the oils without the heavy metals. One of those exceptions where the supplements may be better for you than to get it from food.

I'm still ticking along. AF was about 7ml but I did get some spotting for a few days after AF (2 days AF, 2 days spotting) which is already more than I've seen in the past. I'm taking a very low dose of soy isoflavones (one capsule per day, rather than two or three) to up the oestrogen a little, but I don't want to whack things out of line that I don't O at all. EPO has also made its way into my half pound of supplements. I can't believe I've swapped my single, miniature daily dose of birth control for a handful of pills, tabs, capules and pellets! 

The BD averages, I think you'd be surprised how low the average actually is - and how many marriages are celibate (not ttc-ers, obv). I've been in a celibate marriage. Not my choice and it was a contributing factor to my leaving it (well, that started me looking into whether my husband was still getting his kicks, just not with me). 

I hasten to add that this is not who I am with now. My OH, future father of my babies (with any luck) is a million miles from that toerag. OH is a generous, caring, gentle soul who wouldn't hurt anyone for personal gain, ever. And I don't see either of us being unfaithful to each other. 

golly, I'm getting soppy about him - I'm not nearing O yet, that's when I normally start getting all funny and romantic.


----------



## wookie130

Bunda, I'm remarried too, and my DH is FANTASTIC. I cannot believe I was married to the first douche-packer...it was a nightmare come true, and I am not exaggerating in the slightest. I thank God every day that I did NOT bear him any children, as that would have been awful. My current (and forever) DH is absolutely amazing. He came along at the right time, and we share a wonderful life together. A better future father does not exist...he adores children, and is a Headstart teacher, and works with children ages 2 & 3. I work with special needs kids, so you can see where the yearning for a child really hits home with us as a couple. I can't wait to make DH a dad!!!


----------



## Jazavac

I am almost remarried. I mean, this is my first marriage, but I came out of a 7 year relationship a couple years prior getting into this one. We almost get married, the other guy and I, but luckily did not. I wasn't really going to do it this time around either (for different reasons; I do believe my husband is the right match for me and all), but I had to. Immigration. Whee.

I am back on my period. Wtf. It gave me a nice 12-ish hour break. Ohwell. It looks like the length of my bleeding is getting bigger. Longer. Whatever...er. 

As far as BD-ing goes, we're likely below average. And that's fine.


----------



## Miaowzen

I think averages are skewed by the more frequent ones. *agrees*

If it was just up to me we wouldn't be having much sex. I might remember once a week and wonder what's going on. All that has sped up now though, if we go two entire days without a badonkadonk I get very worried. In 9 times out of 10 it means DH is very stressed about something. He got like that earlier in the week but it's fixed now thankfully. I think we've BDed half a dozen or more times in the last two days since he felt better.

Sometimes he wants me to do an on top kinda thing and I grumble, I'm happy to have as much sex as long as I don't have to do it myself :haha:


----------



## aleja

Miaowzen said:


> Oh no, I just totally had visions of how you lift baby's legs up for nappy change. Not the same at all :dohh:

:laugh2: i think i had the same vision when it was happening which is why i was in hysterics

And yes i agree Coco, it is resident rabbits with strapping young husbands that make the rest of us look less average:winkwink:

if my DH was up for it every day or 2 per day i would seriously think he had swallowed a bunch of viagra or something :haha:


----------



## aleja

Dh is my first and only serious relationship. we have been together for almost 10 years now. we have had ups and downs and we broke up for 6 months a few years ago. He was 21 when i met him and was a completely different person. he was young and immature and a bit lost i think. I was highly anxious and insecure about the fact i was in a relationship (i never thought it would happen for me as i am highly independent)

in the last 7 years our relationship just changed (with some hard work!) and became awesome. i too can't wait for him to be a dad as he will be wonderful. I see him with the nieces and nephews and they all love him. lately this has been making me feel a bit sad as i wonder whether it will really happen for us and whether he will be able to experience fatherhood after all


----------



## Jazavac

And I am back on my period, after about 12 hours without it. Yay... old habits coming back, I guess.


----------



## Miaowzen

My DH and I have been together almost 7 years... He is still a bit immature at times :haha: with the occasional :brat: and we don't really share any interests but kids and animals are all drawn to him.... He is very friendly and approachable. He suits me well because he's very quiet and I'm sensitive to noise, and he's very relaxed whereas I am often uptight. I have let my standards of achievement go since I met him - I planned to have a million dollars in real estate by age 30. I'm turning 30 shortly and we've got some assets, but certainly not as much as that!!! I like spending time with DH so I might play a computer game with him, whereas previously I would have been spending my weekends and evenings on some business idea. When we met i wrote a schedule and told him we could only have sex during the allocated times. That schedule soon got thown out the window when i discovered that he would turn up on a non-allocated day with romantic intentions. My DH is just like a peaceful gentle teddy bear.

Unless he's either horny or hungry in which case he's either persistently annoying or a loud angry beast respectively!!


----------



## wookie130

Miaow, your last post cracked me up! :happydance:

I can honestly say that I've been in love many times, and even though we're experiencing some Prozac-induced libido issues from DH's end, I am OUT OF MY MIND in love with my husband, and I know he feels the same about me. :cloud9: Prior to the anti-depressants (which he really, really needs...depression runs in his family, and always ends up sneaking up on him when left untreated), we dtd a WHOLE LOT MORE than we have been recently. We're not celibate now by any means, but since we're ttc, we need to be on a BD roll during my fertile window, which is really hard to do when the mood doesn't come as easily for him at the moment. 

In other news, hubby went to have his cholesterol levels checked today, and also his testosterone levels also. Cholesterol came back high...we haven't heard about the testosterone levels yet. There is some evidence that SSRI anti-depressant medications lower testosterone, which is one of the reasons why libido can plummet. This makes sense to us, so we thought we'd get it checked. As for the cholesterol, that runs in his family also. My DH is quite athletic, runs A LOT, and we eat very healthily. The doctor has recommended some fish oil supplements, and we're getting it rechecked in January. Fingers crossed!

I'll make sure to keep you posted!


----------



## Jazavac

:rofl: Miaow!


----------



## Coconuts

Aw, what a warm and fuzzy few pages on this thread at the moment. It's so great to hear that all you remarrieds got out of the :sad1: and into the :cloud9:
I was never married before DH, had a few longish relationships or about 2 or 3 years. At the time I thought I was in love with each one but there was always something that bothered me about them. I've been with DH for almost 7 years and we got married this past July. We've never broken up in those years, or had a major fight. In out first year together (I might have mentioned this before, can't remember) DH had a convulsion out of the blue, turned out to be a big egg sized brain tumour :shock: We went through the operation, treatment and we're out the other side. DH is totally fine now, off the anti convulsive meds at last and back to his old self. After that, fights just don't seem worth it. Neither of us are so stubborn that we can't admit if we're wrong or at the very least the other one might have a valid point. We're both home bodies. We love cooking and movies, books and the simple life. There's nothing that I don't like about him. Even the annoying things are fine, (extreme untidyness and a desire to play the guitar while the TVs blairing. Oh and fake opera singing while I'm trying to say something......)because that's who he is. I'm annoying too and he puts up with that. When you meet the right person, you know. :cloud9: DH is also a baby magnet. Babies like being held by him and don't ever fuss and he's so cute because he's so gentle with them, like they're made of glass. So cute.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh wow, what an amazing story about the tumour!  that's a huge thing to go through. When you've been though a big crisis I think it either breaks you apart immediately or it brings you closer together. I'm so glad that it worked out for you :hugs:


----------



## bunda

I'm also getting the warm and fuzzies, hearing about our DHs. The brain tumour certainly puts into perspective not to worry about him missing the laundry basket with his socks or whatever. 
I also feel I've got the most amazing prize of a man. He gets on really well with kids and people generally really take to him. He has such a gentle manner, and not at all the kind of man who has to peacock around others. Quick to laugh, self deprecating, warm to others, that's my lovely love. He is amazing fatherhood material, but it's taken a while for him to realise he could do this. I think his brother raising two terrific girls (now 9 and 6) helps - he can see a shining example and it doesn't take superhuman efforts, just pots and pots of love. He's already a great uncle.

We're off for a a walk now. We have a super-affectionate springer spaniel for the week and he's bursting for a wee.


----------



## wookie130

Wow, Coco...I'm so happy to hear your DH has come out of the brain tumor ordeal, and is now heading toward normalcy. You see, weathering those difficult storms are God's way of truly sealing people together. After experiencing something so scary, it would be hard for either of you to take each other for granted. 

Bunda, I can really feel the love you have for your DH through my monitor! 

Can you imagine how we'll be over our children? I can't wait to share the experience of raising a person DH and I created together, and watching him/her grow up to have his/her own family. It'll be amazing!!!


----------



## Jazavac

I think my husband will be a great dad, but I do have to admit that he doesn't like kids in general. He doesn't feel the need to interact with other people's babies, even though they seem to care to befriend him. He is extremely gentle with our cat, though, and overall is a caring, responsible person. And he's funny.


----------



## DHime

wow
yep. warm and fuzzies. temp dropped today but no more cramps. only bloating. if no AF tomorrow am, I will test.

My DH just loves kids and animals. Of course my ability to attract them as well doesn't hurt


----------



## wookie130

Jaz, that will change when you have your own child...a lot of men can't connect with little kids. I find a lot of men have a hard time with babies, especially. I guess I understand, but I do know that this disappears the minute their OWN son or daughter is placed in their arms. Having kids is life-changing, for sure.


----------



## Jazavac

I'm not really worried. :)


I am a bit confused, again, about all the spotting. Two days in a row, at the end of my period. Just like last month. No idea.


----------



## DHime

morning
still no af but silly me woke up at 4 am needing to pee so bad i forgot to test. :hissy:
she will probably come today

Had to edit since 5 minutes later AF hit without warning. No spotting. Just full on flow. Oh well.
CD1


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, bugger it! That cycle seemed to fly by though. Maybe you can go to Disney again during this 2WW to help the days fly by again! :winkwink:


----------



## wookie130

DHime, I'm sorry AF arrived. Ugh, I hate that so much...


----------



## Miaowzen

Excuse me a minute, need to shriek a little.....

OMG LOOK AT MY CHART! :saywhat:

Ok, done.

I'm sorry DHime that you got your period, that really sucks :-( although I am glad it is so regular that you can predict it


----------



## Coconuts

OMG M, looks uber good to me!!!!!! could this be it making this terrible cycle all worth it after all???!?!?!?!?!???
:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

Whoa, Miaow! Keeping my fingers crossed there!

Sorry about AF, DHime.


I found some more spotting later today. Wtf. I don't get it anymore.


----------



## wookie130

Whoa, Miaow!!!! You may just be in the beginning stages of going triphasic on us!!!!!!!!! Looks great!


----------



## Miaowzen

Maybe the swimmers furtively snuck past and got the prize while all that infection thingie was going on :laugh2: :ninja:


----------



## DHime

wow M!
your chart does look great! FX for you.
I am off to see my granny but will be stopping in periodically.
At lease I have a whole new month to look forward to!
:dust: to everyone!


----------



## bluedaisy

Hey guys! 
I got some pink CM that lasted for about 2 hours and was only there when I wiped @ 6DPO. Eek! It's gone though. Can't really test til the 29th/30th. Anyways trying not to think about it too much but it is impossible! Glad I found somewhere to blab on and read others amazing posts!


----------



## Coconuts

Bluedaisy, that sounds really promising girl! But, I've been caught out with IB twice now so really do try not to let you mind get carried away just yet. Only that :bfp: is a sure sign you did it. Hope it's the first sign of a BFP for you though. :yipee:


----------



## Miaowzen

I hope so too! At least at 6dpo you know you're probably maybe safe from AF spotting


----------



## Jazavac

Is everyone asleep, hmph? :lol:


----------



## Heather11

I'm going to crash your thread because although slightly younger than 34 I am in my 30's and also feeling pressured!!! This is our second attempt and hoping for a BFP would be a nice Christmas present!! Good luck and baby dust to you all!


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi Heather!! You're not crashing  I think I'm the youngest here at 29 but feeling pressured due to past health issues. We all have our reasons to want BFP soon, especially when clock is ticking.

Have you been TTC long?


----------



## Heather11

Miaowzen said:


> Hi Heather!! You're not crashing  I think I'm the youngest here at 29 but feeling pressured due to past health issues. We all have our reasons to want BFP soon, especially when clock is ticking.
> 
> Have you been TTC long?

Not too long! This is actually our second month! So I am fairly new at the TTC game! How about yourself?!


----------



## wookie130

Hi, Heather!!!!!!!! Welcome! :)

I got what looks like a + OPK this afternoon, so I'm informing you all that I'm minutes away from jumping on DH!!!!!!!! Wish me luck!


----------



## Heather11

wookie130 said:


> Hi, Heather!!!!!!!! Welcome! :)
> 
> I got what looks like a + OPK this afternoon, so I'm informing you all that I'm minutes away from jumping on DH!!!!!!!! Wish me luck!

WOOHOOOO have lots of fun!!! hehehe :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck, wookie!

And welcome, Heather!


I signed up today for a project. (Yet another?) Hopefully that one will make me get back to drawing again.


----------



## Beanmachine

Hi everyone, sorry I've been away for a few days! Just caught up on the last few pages though! Welcome Heather! Miow - have you tested yet???? EXCITING! 

My news - we got our puppy on Sunday, he's called Hunter and is a Pointer. He is SUPER cute but a real bundle of energy so he is keeping me away from the computer. At the moment he is having a well earned nap - we've already been up for 2 hours and it is only 8am! 

I am on day 32 of my 30 day cycle, but I didn't ovulate until CD23 and I feel like AF is on her way..... I don't think I can test as I can face the disappointment, so I think I'll wait for AF to show her fat ugly face!!!

I think we are all in roughly the same boat with the BD'ing! I don't know what the average is (3 times a week?) but we are definitely below it (usually DH just likes weekends!) unless it is a TTC week! Ha! Then he just has to perform! 

Next month am going to add temping and soft cups into the magical baby mix! 

Baby dust to you all xxx Beanie


----------



## Miaowzen

No... I haven't tested yet. I think I'll wait it out.


----------



## Coconuts

Don't count yourself out just yet *Bean*!!! Who knows what'll happen.

*Wookie*, don't think I'm too far behind you, the microscope is showing the first signs of change, not ferns yet but more like crackling??!?!?! Thinking O will be the usual CD22 for me which is Friday. Hope you and your DH had fun :winkwink:

*Heather* :hi: Hi! I'm 31 in Feb so coming in a little younger than the age stipulation for this thread but I don't think anyone cares. Great to have a new face. This is cycle 5 for us. Every month I've added something new to the TTC artiliary. The best, destress addition was the saliva microscope. Is really great for keeping things in perspective and keeping me calm that O isn't creeping up on me. :D

*Jaz*, will you post some of your artwork for us to see????????? Hope it becomes a good distraction from TTC.


----------



## Jazavac

Most of my artwork is, actually, in Croatia - I haven't figured out yet how to get all of my bigger possessions here, such as paintings and books. Okay, they are not so big, but indeed are heavy. 

Here is one of my ink drawings from early 2000s. I have a photo of it and that's only because the art school I attended back in the day put it online a few months back. For years, we all thought the drawing was gone forever (it got lost after an exibition of some sort, along with my best painting ever, whee, which apparently really is stolen).

Other than that, I do all kinds of things and likely suffer from some sort of ADHD because I love jumping from one project to another.

This is not my original artwork, it's actually a remake of Canaletto's Venice. It's all pretty much poor quality, but like I said, it's just a photo of it. 

https://hphotos-sjc1.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/254576_102506493175415_100002481931785_19468_5880736_n.jpg


----------



## Jazavac

Also, another one of my Croatian friends is pregnant. That's now three out of six who are trying (including myself). The other two have issues a lot greater than mine, but I am fairly sure they are going to get it before I do, too.

Ohwell! I am still pretty much zen about it all.

Off to take my kitty to her annual checkup. Now that's gonna be.... a pain in the butt. Or more like pain in my arms when she scratches me as I try to pack her into the carrier.


----------



## NellieRae

Hopefully not too much of a pain in the wallet, either. Jaza, you sound like a kindred soul a bit there, loving to start all kinds of projects. I confess I have problems finishing them sometimes. :blush: But when I do, its worth it. I even have had a piece of art mysteriously "disappear" after an art show, too. That was way back in HS, though. I suspect all my "projects" are a way for my creative side to fight its way out through real life and practicality. Even for a copy, I love your drawing. :thumbup: Thanks for sharing. It _is_ a nice distraction from ttc.

For me, the holidays & losing my friend have grounded me this month. I still care, but obsessing less. This is O week, though, and DH & I are going to have a BD fest like never before (for us) - everyday for 7 days. Its something different to try, anyway. Miaow & DHime, feel free to snicker & roll your eyes :haha: 

Welcome, Heather :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

I'm another project starter. I made a wooden carved sign for our school and made DH by me all sorts of power tools to make a cupboard. He's still waiting for it. I spend another wad of money on art supplies, did a few doodles and haven't done anything since and now I'm onto cupcakes...... it's definitely a creative outlet that we're searching for. We need these distractions more than ever when TTC.

*Jaz*, what a talented girl you are! Thanks for sharing, Love it. I have an affinity for pencil and pen and ink. Just love the clean and stylish look of it all.


----------



## Miaowzen

NellieRae, I'm not snickering, DH has been stressed and started a new job this week and all the BDing is gone. Just like that. :shrug: in any case I'm feeling bloody hot and don't really want to be touched, but I don't want the DH "not enough sex!" tantrum either, so I'll have to see what he does about it.

Jaza, I really like your drawing! I like starting lots of projects too, although I am not so artistic


----------



## Jazavac

I got the vacation calendar for 2012. Nothing left, as expected. I could go back home in January, which won't happen because it's too soon and therefore too expensive and, well, I don't care about being in Croatia in January either.

Time to quit my job.


----------



## Miaowzen

:saywhat:

WTF?? you are not allowed to have a holiday in 2012 because other people are having holidays? Erm, aren't all the staff entitled to one? That is just rubbish!


----------



## Miaowzen

:wohoo: FF just upgraded me to triphasic with implantation 9dpo. Apparently 9dpo is also the most common implantation day in pregnancy charts


----------



## Heather11

Coconuts said:


> Don't count yourself out just yet *Bean*!!! Who knows what'll happen.
> 
> *Wookie*, don't think I'm too far behind you, the microscope is showing the first signs of change, not ferns yet but more like crackling??!?!?! Thinking O will be the usual CD22 for me which is Friday. Hope you and your DH had fun :winkwink:
> 
> *Heather* :hi: Hi! I'm 31 in Feb so coming in a little younger than the age stipulation for this thread but I don't think anyone cares. Great to have a new face. This is cycle 5 for us. Every month I've added something new to the TTC artiliary. The best, destress addition was the saliva microscope. Is really great for keeping things in perspective and keeping me calm that O isn't creeping up on me. :D
> 
> *Jaz*, will you post some of your artwork for us to see????????? Hope it becomes a good distraction from TTC.

So great to jump in and see everybody here! I am in cycle two so I guess I am not too far behind you all!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Jazavac

Miaowzen said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> WTF?? you are not allowed to have a holiday in 2012 because other people are having holidays? Erm, aren't all the staff entitled to one? That is just rubbish!

Oh, I am.

I could take a week of in November 2012, some time in January, which I don't care of, and that's about it. There is no available combination of dates left for me to go anywhere for about three weeks. Hell, not even two. 

Then I could choose to not come in maybe on some Wednesday and a couple Tuesdays. Maybe even a Friday somewhere.

That is what some idiot's seniority system does to employees.


They'll likely get my notice soon, I am sick of this bullshit. 

Perhaps it was actually never meant for me to be happy with some of the US idiocies.


----------



## bunda

Miaowzen said:


> :wohoo: FF just upgraded me to triphasic with implantation 9dpo. Apparently 9dpo is also the most common implantation day in pregnancy charts

:headspin: lookin' good, miaowzen! how long are you going to hang on until testing?


----------



## Miaowzen

I tested with a FRER and got a BFN. I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps because immediately after I had tested DH was horribly rude to me and stormed out without saying sorry :-( he didn't know I had just tested and was feeling sensitive and the combination of those two really upset me. Absorbed in his own little problem that I don't know or understand I think


----------



## anniepie

Miaowzen said:


> :wohoo: FF just upgraded me to triphasic with implantation 9dpo. Apparently 9dpo is also the most common implantation day in pregnancy charts

Ooooh, looking good Miaow :thumbup:

(and ignore OH...bloody men and their moods...and they try and make out that us women have mood swings :saywhat: )


----------



## Miaowzen

Yeah I know. I think it is because he stayed up until 11 playing a computer game last night and so I was already sleepy when he came to bed and I told him now that he's working he needs to make sure he doesn't stay up later and then have sex because I didn't want my bedtime to change as I was already sleepy. I suggested he think about it and choose a time when he can get his needs met without it affecting my bedtime. I then promptly fell asleep. This morning I asked him if he wanted to BD before he went to work and the answer was NO! I'm sure all the rest of the rudeness that continued after that was due to the same thing. He always becomes rude and horrible if he hasn't had enough sex :shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Miaow...sorry about your BFN, and your DH's bogus behavior. Ugh, men!!!! Your chart is still looking great....

Jaz, too bad about your job. I love your drawing...It's awesome to be able to channel ourselves into creative endeavors. Me, I'm crafty. I make handmade soap, candles, and I quilt.

AFM...well, it's been rough this month. You know when I said I was off to jump the DH? Well, it didn't happen. He just couldn't perform or get in the mood. I even tried having him look at porn on the web, masturbate into a softcup, so I could inseminate myself...well, he couldn't manage that either. So, he felt like a failure of a man, and I stayed up all night blaming myself. It was horrible.

Okay, it gets wierder. My OPK's are staying exactly the same...I thought I had a positive, and it ended up really not being quite positive...and my sticks have looked the same for the past week. AND, I'm in my 4th month using the CBFM, and this is the ONLY month I've had only highs, and no peaks...I'm on CD 17, and still no peak.

Now, FF gave me my crosshairs yesterday, putting my ovulation day on CD 12. If this is true, that's quite a bit earlier than usual. The good news, is that DH and I BD'ed on CD 12, and on CD 14 (and this is when I had really strong O pains in the middle of the night). So, all hope is not lost.

The CBFM/OPK thing baffles me, however. I've never had all highs and no peak, and it's too wierd that every OPK looks the same (like an almost positive), and not get either darker or lighter.

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## NellieRae

Miaow, sorry about DH's current self absorption. :hugs2: Hopefully he'll snap out of it soon. His behavior sounds unreasonable, but its only fair that our men are allowed to be cranky now and then, as we ask them to accept our moods. It should be temporary though, just like ours. Your chart looks amazing. I know the bfn is depressing, but its hard to know exactly when you O'd. You're not out yet. 

wookie, :hug: That all sounds horribly painful. I'm so sorry. Ttc is much more difficult than we ever thought it could be. After BD last night, DH looked at me for a while & when I asked what he was thinking, he told me he was wondering what would become of us if we couldn't have kids. Its still terrifying. Has your DH been doing ok, aside from ttc stress? 

I don't really know what to make of all of your OPK's. I remember reading that one possible cause for that PCOS, or just an odd cyst or two cranking out too many hormones......Your chart looks like you clearly did O, though. Maybe the endless OPK thing was a fluke this cycle. Hang in there. :flower:


----------



## Miaowzen

BFN seems to be settling in according to my temps, but I'm pretty happy that I will have a 13-14 day LP. I'll be glad to say goodbye to this particular cycle, it's been a shocker. DH is in a good mood too, he had forgotten all about it and ignored my SMS saying I felt hurt by what he said because it was inconvenient to answer then and there. By lunchtime he had completely forgotten! :shrug: Turned out he was stressed about the new job again, all this new job stuff and sex has dropped off a cliff!

I'm so sorry to hear all these stories about men having some trouble performing. It must be a tough gig for them, I would be very nervous if someone expected the same of me and probably couldn't do it.


----------



## DHime

Hey ladies!
Sorry I have been out. I am at my granny's house in Alabama. Only 1 computer.
Anyway AF is back to 2 days and no longer heavy. :-(
Family is doing great. My grandpa gave me hard time about not having any great grand kids yet. yay.
How are ya'll doing?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, i am here lurking about. i am so tired at the moment i haven't spent much time thinking about my cycle.
not much happening in my world just work work work

I too love my art but i have been really slack lately and haven't done anything remotely creative in a while. i think web browsing may have something to do with that!! I am actually part of an art society (which sounds a bit uppity but it's not I think). It is just a small number of friends and each of us loves art. We are supposed to inspire each other to create artworks every few months but lately we have been doing more art gallery visits and lots of :wine: and long lunches:haha:

hi heather welcome aboard:flower:

happy belated birthday beanmachine:cake: 
hope AF stays away

wookie :hugs: i used the CB digi opks this month..did you get your smilies with the monitor?? or does the highs also give smilie faces?

GL everyone:xmas6: I know its not Christmas yet but I felt like using one of the new icons


----------



## DHime

Happy Turkey day girls! I know it's an american holiday but have a great one all the same!
:hugs: to all
Sorry Beanmachine. Happy late bday. I wasn't around for a few days. Was it a good one?


----------



## wookie130

Aleja, I don't use the digis, I use the fertility monitor. This the first month I've only had highs, and no peak. My cheapie ovulation strips never did really reach a positive...however, FF is now showing I ovulated on CD 12. DH and I did BD on this day, so I guess that's good! We also did is on CD 14, which aligns a bit better if my ovulation pain. Even though we couldn't manage it the other night, DH was randy last night, and we BD'ed, which made us feel better about everything. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Miaowzen

Today or tomorrow is going to be AF for me. This cycle burned me a lot.


----------



## Jazavac

Sorry about the AF, Miaow. Or maybe she won't come. 

Happy Turkeyday. That's still a pretty strange holiday to me. 

Also, news from the other day - another one of my Croatian friends is pregnant. I'm going to likely win the bet there when I turn out to be the last one (or never even get there). :lol:


----------



## Coconuts

Hope you gals across the pond had a good Thanksgiving!

Wookie, I think you might have O'd CD14 which makes your BDing perfect. Fingers crossed things start to be a little clearer soon.

DHime, was thinking about you this morning while I was making some tea. Though that I hadn't heard from you in a while. Sorry about all the family pressure, they'll just have to wait a little longer. New cycle new hope :hugs:

AFM I'm still in no-man's-land waiting to O. Saliva microscope is not showing anything, neither are the OPKs but yesterday I had a nice blob of EWCM so we're getting closer. tomorrow is my average O day so looks like things might be a little on the late side again this cycle. I started B vits (which I think are helping with the EWCM production actually) and I think my body delays O a bit when I start using something new. O was delayed by a week when I started with the AC. When back to the average the next month though. Ho hum. Twiddling thumbs in between BDs while we wait.


----------



## aleja

wookie130 said:


> Aleja, I don't use the digis, I use the fertility monitor. This the first month I've only had highs, and no peak. My cheapie ovulation strips never did really reach a positive...however, FF is now showing I ovulated on CD 12. DH and I did BD on this day, so I guess that's good! We also did is on CD 14, which aligns a bit better if my ovulation pain. Even though we couldn't manage it the other night, DH was randy last night, and we BD'ed, which made us feel better about everything.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

hi wookie i was thinking of getting the monitor but the price keeps me away for now. that sounds frustrating about the highs and no peaks. this is the first month i used the clear blue digi sticks and i was surprised when i got the smiley face. we Bd'ed that day + next two and i don't know whether it will be enough. On the day of the smiley I also 'cross-referenced' by testing with the cheapies and it wasn't a true positive...every other month i would have called it a negative and probably not BDed. 

Who knows about all these tricks of the trade we are all using :shrug: I am kind of losing a bit of hope. I hear so many of my friends falling pregnant with none of the fuss. i wish it was that easy for us all...


----------



## aleja

Jazavac said:


> Sorry about the AF, Miaow. Or maybe she won't come.
> 
> Happy Turkeyday. That's still a pretty strange holiday to me.
> 
> Also, news from the other day - another one of my Croatian friends is pregnant. I'm going to likely win the bet there when I turn out to be the last one (or never even get there). :lol:

hi jaz, 

what's the meaning of thanksgiving? Us Aussies haven't adopted this celebration yet ..kind of weird as we seem to love all things American

Re: your friends pregnancy, i know the feeling about being the last woman standing...it is a bit like that in my circle of friends too. it really hurts sometimes:hugs:

Coco - :juggle: hurry up eggy


----------



## Miaowzen

I was the first girl and now the last girl!


----------



## Beanmachine

Hi everyone! 

Thanks for the bday wishes - Aleja was it your birthday too? Happy Birthday if it was!

So, I have an update. Yesterday I was CD34 of my normal 30 day cycle. I didnt ovulate until CD23 so have been glad to keep going as at least my luteal phase is then long enough! Anyway, yesterday I did a Clearblue pregnancy test. There was a VERY VERY VERY faint 2nd line - but kind of hold it up to the light by the window kind of line. So of course I googled "faint lines" and it seemed that it could be possible that I was PG, and so of course I got it in to my head that I was! Then this morning I did my FMU in a cup (sorry TMI!) and rushed off to the supermarket at 6am where I bought a pack of 2 pregnancy tests. I was so nervously excited that I went and did one in the supermarket loos, and BFN. Still undeterred I came home and plonked the second one in the FMU that I had done earlier! Still BFN. So I am confused and still waiting for AF to arrive and today is CD35!!!! 

Then DH and I had a blazing row this morning (over me spending money on Christmas stuff) and I just cried and cried and cried and then told him that I had a BFN. Then he was sweet but I am just a huge bag of emotions. 

Sorry for pouring this out on you girls but I need to get it out there!

Hope you are all doing well - Miow - any updates on your status?

On a positive note, I had a great birthday and our little puppy is settling in SO well, I am in love with him! He is currently by my feet with a carrot and wagging his little tail! 

xx Beanie


----------



## Beanmachine

Miaowzen said:


> I was the first girl and now the last girl!

Sorry Miow - we were writing at the same time - f*cking AF! What a cow!

Sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Miaowzen

Ah well, it happens :shrug:

Was a horrible cycle because I had a lot of cramping throughout and a couple of evaps and always had my hopes up. I'm still quite depressed.

I'm so sorry to hear about your evap. You must be so disappointed :sad1: you're not out yet though, keep going


----------



## wookie130

Miaow & Bean - I'm sorry!!!

Thanksgiving is a holiday that is based on the story of how the Native Americans and early American settlers shared the harvest, and came together to give thanks for the food on their table. Today, it's about sharing a traditional meal with family and friends, and an opprtunity to give thanks for all we have, and share. I love Thanksgiving!!! Ther's a lot of history and lore behind turkey being the main dish at this meal, along with the traditional side dishes. A lot of it symbolizes the sharing of a bountiful harvest.

Okay, the teacher is done teaching...LOL!!!

Bah, I just want to be pregnant, like everyone else on here.


----------



## Jazavac

There, I'm glad wookie explained it because... well, it's new to me and I appreciate it only because it's a day off. I know it's kind of harsh, but I am not a big holiday person and overall don't like the whole deal of waiting for a certain date/occasion to do something that I believe should be done on a regular basis.

So I'm really happy to have a family, food, shelter, whatever on a daily basis. I am unhappy because of this/that/something else on a regular basis, too. I never join in on public (or online, such as Facebook) bandwagon statuses regarding holidays or whatever support. They serve no purpose, pretty much, if you ask me and nothing will change if I post on Facebook that I'm happy because I have a family and that we ate some turkey (which I didn't, because they cooked it horribly lame :lol:). 

So that's my little rant. :) 

Otherwise, nothing's new in JazavacLand. Waiting for my O, too, and rejoicing right now, too - they same to have changed the requirements for a job at the local college that I've been wanting for a while so now I can apply and be a 100% fit. I just need to convince them that it's ME they need to hire, too. Man, that'd be a dream job.


----------



## Coconuts

Woah *Jaz*, full steam ahead with the new job hunting. Good for you hun. The job you have now sounds like it really brings you down. I hope you get some interviews soon :hugs:

*Beanie*, What an emotional couple of days for you. You're not out yet, when did you test 11DPO????? Try again in another day or so if AF doesn't show. You can tell an evap if it's kind of grey or colourless. BFPs have colour so I'm told. Of course if it's the faintest of faint then you can't be sure if it's real or just a buggery evap. The moral of the story is don't test too early. I hope you see that second line soon. (Bless you for spending your wonga on Christmas Prezzies - what a generous soul you are :xmas6:)

AFM, still waiting for eggy who is getting a little late now. Nothing to panic over, she'll pop out before long. I've been getting into cupcakes to distract myself and the first batch are done! Tiramisu cupcakes. They're delish and the tasters LOVE them :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 260.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jazavac

Ooo, those look great, Coco!


----------



## italianqtpie

wookie130 said:


> Miaow & Bean - I'm sorry!!!
> 
> Thanksgiving is a holiday that is based on the story of how the Native Americans and early American settlers shared the harvest, and came together to give thanks for the food on their table. Today, it's about sharing a traditional meal with family and friends, and an opprtunity to give thanks for all we have, and share. I love Thanksgiving!!! Ther's a lot of history and lore behind turkey being the main dish at this meal, along with the traditional side dishes. A lot of it symbolizes the sharing of a bountiful harvest.
> 
> Okay, the teacher is done teaching...LOL!!!
> 
> Bah, I just want to be pregnant, like everyone else on here.

excellent synopsis :) Glad you enjoyed it. We had a very blessed day, too.:kiss:


----------



## aleja

hi wookie, wow i had no idea about the reason behind thanksgiving that is a good reason to celebrate .. it would be great if Australia had a similar holiday to celebrate our native Aborigines.

Thanks Beanie, i did have my bday but i didn't do anything spec. 
I am sorry to hear about your bag of emotions...:cry:
Do you know how long your Luteal Phase is? I hear that the LP shouldn't change much from cycle to cycle so u can predict when wretched AF will come based on this. Unless she doesn't come at all which would be unreal of course. Fx

I'd love to see a photo of your puppy..:flower:

Good luck with the job hunting Jaz, hopefully this will lift your spirits and get you away from your awful workplace

Miaow sorry to hear about your AF at the end of a weird cycle:shrug:

TIRAMISU CUPCAKES>>>>YUMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Coconuts

*Aleja*! Giving some to the in laws today and then they'll be all gone. Onto the next batch! :headspin:
10 DPO??!?!?? How did that happen. How're you feeling about this cycle? Was BD well timed, are you doing anything different this cycle to give you some extra hope???? :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Coco, those cupcakes look yummy!!!!

DH & I are off to Kansas City, for the Steelers/Chiefs game tomorrow night!

GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOOOOO!!!

I'm either 9 dpo or 7 dpo, I have no idea this month. LOL!


----------



## Coconuts

*Wookie*, I'm going to say 7DPO which gives you a nice implantation dip on 6DPO :winkwink: The big dip that FF says is 2DPO looks like a nice big O dip to me.
Which ever day you prefer to have O'd on, we'll say that one. You've got some record temps there too hun. Looking as good as a chart can :D

AFM today I did a sweep in the morning and a lovely big blob of the good stuff (EWCM) was what I found! :wohoo: I'm not a big producer of the stuff so obviously the AC and the B vits are doing some good in there. Still nothing :nope: on the scope which I'm stopping now, bloomin' thing. but but but, I got a nice +OPK this afternoon so hoping that eggy will make her dramatic appearance tomorrow. DH playing footie now so BD is booked in for tonight to start the bonkfest. :sex::sex::sex: Finally O is here! So happy.......


----------



## Miaowzen

Aleja, I don't think that rule about the LP is true in everyone's case... Mine ranges from 10-14 days and spotting can happen anywhere from 9 days onward. It's different every time!

Good luck with your TWW wookie, you're on the final stretch


----------



## arbie

hi there! im soon to be 31 and been ttc #1 for 3 months but its already driving me crazy. im newbie here, as in just joined some minutes ago. in our 3 months of trying im always feel deppressed everytime i got my period. knowing that im not alone makes me feel that there is still hope..god bless us all!


----------



## DHime

Welcome Arbie and Heather!
I am back home now. DH is sick now. I guess my cold cold got him. Get to start back to temping tomorrow. I was so not tracking anything this last 7 days. lol Indulgence week flew by. OPK's starting tomorrow. Back on the wagon I go. Lost 7 lbs already on the low carb diet though. Not a bad start since I didn't stick to it for the holiday.

Miaow & Bean - sorry the witch got you guys. New month and new hope each time. 
Hang in there.


----------



## wookie130

Hi, Arbie! Welcome! :)

Coco- Yay for ovulation time! I hope you catch that egg this month!!!
Thanks for cheering my chart on...I'm not terribly optimistic this month, but I guess we'll see!

Miaow- There seems to be a slight variation in my luteal phase, too. Usually just by one day...mine is typically 13 or 14 days. I'm thankful that mine is normal.

DHime- Sorry to hear your DH is sick! I'd make you both some homemade chicken noodle soup, if I lived nearby! Oh, that's awesome about you losing weight on the low-carb diet! I hope you reach your goals. :) 

AFM, DH and I are on our mini vacation in Kansas City. We're staying at the historical Hilton President in the Power & Light district. The hotel is beautiful and old, and we had a blast in the Drum Room last night having a drink before dinner...the Drum Room is part of the hotel, and is a famous entertainment venue/restuarant/bar where Sammy Davis Jr., Frank Sinatra, Richard Nixon, Dean Martin, and various other big names used to frequent.

We had dinner reservations down the street, at the 801 Chophouse, a really upscale steakhouse. Oh my goodness, it was expensive, but the place was gorgeous and the food was top-notch. DH had the filet mignon, and I had a ribeye. We also had grilled asparagus, and lobster mashed potatoes with sour dough bread. The steaks literally melted in your mouth!!! AND, to top it all off, we were sitting at a table right next to Coach Ariens, Leftwich Byron, Charlie Batsch, and Heath Miller of the Pittsburgh Steelers, who we're going to see play tonight at Arrowhead Stadium!!!! I thought my DH was going to DIE!!!!!!!!!!!! He finally mustered up the courage to get their autographs, and they were such nice guys. It was literally the coolest thing!

DH is still crashed out in our cushy king-sized bed...I was up early. We're going to meet a friend of ours for lunch somewhere down here, then we're off to Arrowhead Stadium to tailgate before the game. It's going to be a cold one out there tonight, but DH are well-equipped with layers of clothes, long underwear, and layered outerwear!!! Oh, and our handwarmers and Steelers blankets!!! Go Big Ben R. And Troy Palomalu!!!!!!!! DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DHime

coco - sry the scope isn't working out. Yay for O!

Oddly I started temping again today. Funny thing though, my therm changed to celcius. I have no clue how to read that. I temporarily changed my chart so I could add it in tho.
Guess I gotta get a new one. lol


----------



## Coconuts

Woah, naughty thermy DHime. It must be teaching you a lesson for leaving it alone for a week or so. Looks like thermy missed you.

Wookie, sounds like you're having a great week :D Willing your temp up another notch for tomorrow, 98.4 looks like the one to beat. :winkwink:


----------



## Beanmachine

Thanks Beanie, i did have my bday but i didn't do anything spec. 
I am sorry to hear about your bag of emotions...:cry:
Do you know how long your Luteal Phase is? I hear that the LP shouldn't change much from cycle to cycle so u can predict when wretched AF will come based on this. Unless she doesn't come at all which would be unreal of course. Fx


Thanks Aleja - still no idea what is going on - now CD37 and no sign of AF but 3 BFN tests! Going to leave it a few days - luckily have had a really busy weekend and kept my mind off it. Boobs sore and am tired but both could also be symptom of AF! Arrghhhh! Am now 14 DPO. No idea if that is a good thing or not! Not sure how long it normally is as am only on second month of CBFM. First month was O on day 18 and AF on day 30. Am sure the tests don't get it wrong often though..... (although being a TTC'er, I am hoping it is wrong!!!)

Coconuts - those cupcakes look AMAZING. Goodluck with the bonkfest - your message made me laugh! 

xxx


----------



## Heather11

Bah 8 Days PO and the wait succckkkkksss!!!


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, your vacation sounds great! We were considering 801 Chophouse when we were there, but then instead we ate sushi. I'm glad, as I'm not a big meat fan. We still need to go to Fogo De Chao, though. Luckily one is here in Minneapolis.

DHime, yay for weightloss! I'm at -6lbs. I set my goal to be a pound a week, and this is more than that. I've been on a strict(er) regime for 23 days now. I'm not suffering or eating something weird and out of the ordinary (it's just planned different, pretty much, and comes with more activity/exercise) so I don't have an end date or a goal to meet. It's a long way until I could happily say I shouldn't lose any more, though.

As far as TTC goes, I am still all zen. I hope I'll ovulate soon, so I can completely stop thinking about it for the rest of the cycle.


----------



## DHime

Coco - yeah Id say it missed me. Must be male. lol
Week 3 of new low carb living begins. Let's see if it helps the cyst issues this month. Normally I feel it by O time so I am excited to see if it has helped at all.
I think I am a bit discouraged this month. Maybe because I know I will be Going in for the full workup and it scares me a bit.
I dunno - Just a thought
How's everyone else?


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime, I'm doing Atkins too! I have gained 4 kilo / 8lb? Since going back to being omniverous but it has mostly been due to emotional eating when stressed I think. Also the fact I don't exercise. I'm really not good with starchy foods at all and was a sugar addict since birth! (I was born 12lb after mother's gestational diabetes). Raw vegan was the first time I had maintained a good weight, but I'm determined to find a healthier balance for me. I am so glad your program is going well and hope you see changes with the cyst.


----------



## Coconuts

Totally forgot yesterday

:hi: Hi Arbie!


----------



## aleja

hi Arbie :flower:welcome to the thread glad you have joined. Things happen quickly here so hope you can keep up. I still have trouble :haha:

Coco- I'd love to know the recipe for your Tiramisu cupcakes. :flower:Tiramisu is my favourite dessert. of course it is so indulgent that i found a low-fat recipe just so i can keep eating it!

Yes i can't believe it this cycle went really fast and without my usual anxiety. i think because we have been busy getting ready for Christmas and our Hawaii holiday. I must admit i have made some hotel room upgrades for some of our stay and spent a bit of money :blush: i figure why we don't have babies we can indulge on holidays while we can.
P.S. no symptoms, no hint of AF but this isn't unusual I don't have much PMS anymore due to all the herbies I take!

Wookie, your trip sounds great. The drum room sounds awesome. It must have felt amazing being in the same place that such musical luminaries were once at. 

Heather...i agree the waiting sucks.......:juggle::sleep:

Beanie - how confusing......if AF doesn't come soon are you going to get a proper blood test? Unless your OV was really really late then you should technically get the witch pretty soon even if there is a variance in your LP...... Unless of course there will be :af: anymore due to a Big fat pregnancy:happydance: GL i hope this is the case.

To all the dieters - keep up the good work and i am jealous!! i wanted to lose a couple of KG before hawaii but I am not faring too well


----------



## Beanmachine

Thanks Aleja! But THE WITCH GOT ME! Booooooo! Got to 15 days PO and here she is. Late. As usual. 

I actually feel ok about it this month. I think the fact that I had done 4 pregnancy tests (1 evap, 3 neg) made me realise it was unlikely as I think they are generally pretty accurate so I had already started thinking about the next cycle! Am about to purchase a thermometer and some more pre-seed from Amazon and start charting. Should have done it sooner but thought there was a chance I might not need it...

I guess the frustrating thing is that PG symptoms and AF symptoms are so similar - how does anyone know what is going on???!

On to the next cycle! Right behind you Miaow!

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! 

xxx


----------



## NellieRae

Welcome, *Arbie*! Its completely normal, and yet irrational to give in to the fear so early in the game. Doesn't stop anyone, I know - including me. Its just a little bump to get over on this journey, realizing that its not easy or guaranteed & we all might just have to wait a while. 

Bean, sorry about that stupid witch. :hugs: I truly hope we get some Christmas BFP's around here!

I've been so busy that I'm not focusing on ttc. This is going to be the best 2WW ever, because I have SO much to get done before testing day that I'm overwhelmed. It can't come slow enough. I'm breaking a lot of rules this cycle, too. Coffee every day, drinking (holidays, birthdays & funerals, oh my!), and not making a point to exercise & certainly cheating on my health food kick. I will get back to it - but not ready yet. For some reason turning 32 has inspired a desire in DH to run off & get a SA, though. :shrug: I'm not going to complain. Knowledge is power, after all. *Dhime*, I would be nervous about the workup, too. But if knowing can end this heartache or change your game plan, it will be soooo worth it. FX for you that they either find something easy, or that you're both ok.


----------



## DHime

Welcome Arbie!

Miaow - Thanks! I am liking it but geting really bored with eggs in the am. I don't really like eggs much. Tomorrow I will try with spinach and tomato added in. Maybe that will help. ooo peprocinni's, hmmm I would kill for some mac and cheese right now. lol I have always been a sugar addict. I broke the diet thurs but not to badly. Now I am wishing for all the sugar free jello I can handle. 

Coco - yes those cupcakes looked awesome

Jaz - 6lbs yay! Bet you are looking great. I can't wait till I can work out more. pretty soon we are gonna have to put up new pics.


----------



## Coconuts

*Bean* Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I'm so sorry about the witch :sad1: Onwards with your bright shiny new cycle. This time you won't have to go blind with the thermy and charting. Will you be doing anything to pinpoint O, OPKs etc? Remember that by the time you see the rise, the window for conception is over. I loved getting the overhead view of my cycle that charting brings. May I suggest temping from 'down there'? I found my hoohaa temps much easier to read and far less rocky than when I was putting the thermy in my mouth. I find it's much less susseptable to fluctuation in room temp, if you were warmer or cooler PJs or if you mouth breathe. The beep of the thermy is muffled too so doesn't disturb DH either. :smug: Hoohaa temps are naturally a bit higher than oral ones so don't switch half way through a cycle. Start as you mean to go on. Hope you manage to pin down that egg and fertilize it this month xxx

*Aleja*, I'll PM you the recipe. Are you a friend?

*Nellie*, I think I'm in the 2WW too!!!!!!!!!!! My detox phase lasted right up to a few days before O this month. I've stopped now though until a potential egg is out of the tubes and burrowed into the lining. I can't remember if it's coffee or alcohol that could potentially make tubes sluggish but I'm laying off for a week now. I'm sure it's an exaggeration and doesn't make the slightest bit of difference, I just feel better laying off. I'm with you with the loooooooooong detox phase though. :wine: Life's too short :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

DHime said:


> Jaz - 6lbs yay! Bet you are looking great. I can't wait till I can work out more. pretty soon we are gonna have to put up new pics.

Hahaha, I am showing no improvement yet (unless I step on the scale). Too big for 6 lbs to make any visible difference. I'll look great when I lose another 60lbs, or more, yup. :coffee: It'll take a while, though. :coffee:


Question - what do I do with PreSeed when I use up all the applicators?


----------



## Coconuts

You know, that very same thing is on my mind too. I've got some applicators that came with some thrush cream that I didn't use since I went for the natural garlic cure (that worked and worked well so I'm thinking I might use them? :shrug:
I paid about &#8364;12 for my pre-seed and have used three this cycle and three last cycle for the BD's on OPK day, O day and the day after. It came with 9 applicators so that &#8364;1.33 for each baby making BD with pre-seed. I think I reasoned that after three cycles I'd just buy a whole new tube with 9 new applicators.
1.33 a BD isn't so steep when it's only 3 pre-seedy ones a cycle.


----------



## Jazavac

I think we have only one applicator left (I have to admit I usually forget the thing even existed, so we don't even use it), but there's also more than half of that tube. Hm.


----------



## Miaowzen

Why not just put it on him as a bit extra? Not the whole half tube in one go obviously, but save that tube for external applications.


----------



## Jazavac

I suppose that's what it could be used for. I actually have no idea if we really need to use it or if it's of any benefit to us, to be honest.


----------



## Miaowzen

I usually use lots!! :laugh2:


----------



## aleja

hi jaz, i have used conceive plus which is probably similar texture to preseed. i bought some very small oral syringes and use these as applicators. i have to admit i am not a big fan of the stuff. its good for its purpose but I noticed it kinda makes my hooha a bit itchy:shrug: so this month i stayed away from it. 

Beanie...sigh....so sorry about the wretched AF..i really thought u were in with a chance. :wacko: It seems there is already a pattern developing with your cycle with AF arriving on DPO 15 in the last 2 cycles..is that right? At least now the temps will help make more sense of it.


ATM: Well i am reaching a crossroad - I have 1 tablet of Folic Acid and Iodine left, 1 day left on my VIP Fertility Friend chart (I can't believe how 3 mths went flying past with not a whiff of PG)...and 1 day left to Test. 
I am willing myself to be PG so I can avoid having to renew all this TTC stuff. 

I am even thinking of buying some HPT which I absolutely promised myself I would not do until and if AF was late..:coffee: I.Must.Hang.On.For.Another.Day.


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm either 10 dpo, or 12 dpo. My chart indicates that I'm 12 dpo, but my therma shift really looks like it began two days after that, so who knows? I'm on my 4th month with my CBFM, and this is the first month I've only had highs and no peak. This was a new box of test sticks, and I have 13 left out of the 30!!!! I know I ovulated, so it's just wierd to me.

I don't anticipate that this is my month. AF will show somewhere between tomorrow and Saturday. I suppose if by some miracle of God it doesn't, I'll test on Sunday. 

Such a crapshoot, isn't it?

I'm off to get ready for work...vacation is over for me!


----------



## Coconuts

*Aleja*, that's happened to be a while ago. After the first three months with FF, I renewed for just one more month, hoping. When that went down the drain I did another three month. Didn't want the shall I renew, will I be preggers dilemma for a while. I was also running out of my conception vits and didn't want to buy anymore since I've got the preggy ones ready and waiting to go. I needed about 4 more days worth and that was it. I ordered more conception vits in the end and it was a good idea since AF showed up :dohh: I'm stocked for a few months now with vits, subscriptions and OPKs so there'll be no panic buying and second guessing this months. Just trying to sit back and relax and enjoy it :wacko:
Definitely keep up with the folic acid since you never know. I decided better to have things in excess than not enough. If I get a :bfp: soon then we'll just call it the sacrificial lamb or something.
Hang on for one more day. Testing now or tomorrow won't make you any more or less pregnant so distraction distraction distraction!

*Wookie*, hang in there. You never know when it's going to be your cycle. The last two cycle your temps were going down at this point, not up by as much as today!!!! What a bummer being back at work after the hols. Have a good day. Try and stay positive about the cycle until you know one way or the other. :af: :af: :af: 

AFM, got some good rises yesterday and today so thinking I'm 2DPO!! :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

I don't really have that much it in it, financially. My FF has been renewed a couple weeks ago, or whatever, so I have about 70 more days of paid membership. The first time around, I also paid for three months. It just made more sense - it was cheaper than paying on a monthly basis and I didn't reall think I should be too hopeful. It proved me right.

I have been taking Twinlab Prenatal only and that one continues into pregnancy, should it ever happen. I think I have about two months left in the current bottle. I've only been ordering my LH strips on a regular basis, mostly because they come in smaller batches and shipping is free, so there's no reason to stock up. Every batch also comes with 10 pregnancy tests, so right now I have a huge pile of those. I've not been looking for a plus in a while, oddly enough. 

Still no ovulation. I guess I'm looking into another around-day-18 month. Or whatever. I want it to happen so I am done and over with for the month!


We got a new bed for our birthdays and I don't think I've ever wanted anything _gone_ as much as this thing. I can't wait for it to leave our bedroom. It was installed Saturday night and all I've had so far was backache. It is extremely uncomfortable, it feels weird and the reviews online are disastrous. (No, we did not read any prior to this purchase because my husband's parents have this brand and love it more than anything and, well, they were the ones who gave us the gift.) If anyone ever offers you or suggests Select Comfort Sleep Number, or whatever they are called, say no for your own sake (and sanity). I would assume all other beds with air chambers are the same type of trash, too. This is a $1500 worth of an inflatable s***. It feels the same as a $5 pool float, just hidden underneath some sponge. 

Ick, ick, ick.


----------



## NellieRae

Coco it looks like you popped! :happydance: Watching the threads of sanity dangle now! 

Jaza, getting a new mattress is a total crap shoot. The manufacturers have all kinds of tricks to keep you from comparing from brand to brand, or even from store to store with the same brand. It always does take a little while to get used to a new one, but then usually a person has tried it out first. Good luck.... They meant well, I'm sure. 

Maybe I'm cynical a bit, but purchased a year on FF upfront, hoping that I wouldn't need it so long......:coffee: I'm out of PreSeed & wondering if I should just buy more or try Conceive Plus. DH says PS makes him a little numb, but I don't want an itchy hooha, either. Oh, our dilemmas!

aleja - hang in there for one more day! Seeing a BFN won't feel good, so let AF show up on time without testing. Its only one day, so you can order supplies tomorrow, right? FX, though, that she doesn't show and you HAVE to buy a test! :flower:


----------



## aleja

you are so right ladies, what's another day now. Seeing a big fat Neg will definitely not feel good at all. 
I will go get some new ttc folic tabs etc. Coco-it will be a sacrificial lamb if i don't need them all . 
As for FF - Dh got the new IPhone the other day and they have a few OV calendar apps on it. Maybe I will give this a go - it worked for 2 of my good friends... now I am clutching at straws!!!:haha:

If i do get AF I have a plan of attack. DH's grace period for sperm test will be over and I am making an appointment at the women's hospital - they have a state-funded fertility clinic - i already rang to see what we would need to bring.


Jaz-what a shame about the mattress -nothing beats a comfy luxurious bed. waking up with cramps does not sound like fun at all.

GL Wookie:hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

Doh!! I just realized I went into chemist yesterday and forgot to buy robitussen :doh: I so am not into this western medicine stuff, but I loooooved the extra stretchy ewcm I had last cycle when I was a bit unwell, and I am hoping to recreate it. It stretched until it landed in the bottom of the toilet bowl!

I bought 3mo subscription for FF also. One month is just waaaay too optimistic.


----------



## Miaowzen

Aleja, you can use folic acid and any vitamins all the way through pregnancy. Folic acid is supposed to be used at least the first trimester


----------



## DHime

Okay. so I am just being plain old lazy this cycle. Didn't even temp the last 2 days since I can;'t read my thermy. Bought a new one and it is in celcius too! It was the last one so now I think I will just be lazy till I get a new one. I am so not motivted this cycle. I bought all those tests and not even using them. I think maybe it's just cause Ive been so busy. 

Miaow - that's some crazy stretchy stuff! wow


----------



## Miaowzen

Aww, sorry the thermies are in celcius. Can you just plot in calcius for now?

Yes the cm was insane, DH is quite a bit larger than me usually but that time we didn't need any extra at all. I felt so proud of myself :laugh2:


----------



## Coconuts

My EWCM took a positive turn this month too! Since records began I haven't ever seen anthing like it. 4-5 days of full bodied stretchy stuff. Like my body was shouting loud and clear to me. It was great. I know the proud feeling you're talking about M. However I stuck with the pre-seed for bonkfest. Since I read that it can help to bring the 'environment' to the right PH level I think it can only help!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm stuck with barely anything this month in the CM department. There was a pile of eggwhite a few days ago, out of nowhere and pretty much for no reason. OPKs showed almost positive half an hour ago, so I suppose mid-day tomorrow, or earlier, there will be a plus. Whee.


----------



## Coconuts

Off the uncomfortable bed with you and DH tonight then! :sex:
:dust:


----------



## wookie130

Jaz- I hate mattress shopping! I think they're overpriced, and it can be hard to gauge the comfort level in a store...you can't very well take a full-on nap in a store, you know? Oh, and I agree with Coco...get to bding!!!!

I don't ever get EWCM...I do use preseed during my fertile window, in hopes that it helps the swimmers. Perhaps I should give the Robitussin a shot?

AFM, I think I'm out, again. I'm either 11 or 13 dpo, and I did take a cheap $tree test this morning...BFN. My temp is still up, and my CBFM is still giving me highs. I should be expecting AF today through Saturday.

I think I'm going to call my OB/Gyn office today. I'm tired of this emotional rollercoaster, and I feel that I am ready to be referred to a FS. If there's something wrong with me, or my reproductives aren't working (especially after the D&C in July), I would like to know sooner than later, given my age. I don't care if they feel it hasn't been long enough...emotionally, I feel that it's been more than adequate. I want some answers, and I need help with this.


----------



## Beanmachine

Coconuts said:


> *Bean* Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I'm so sorry about the witch :sad1: Onwards with your bright shiny new cycle. This time you won't have to go blind with the thermy and charting. Will you be doing anything to pinpoint O, OPKs etc? Remember that by the time you see the rise, the window for conception is over. I loved getting the overhead view of my cycle that charting brings. May I suggest temping from 'down there'? I found my hoohaa temps much easier to read and far less rocky than when I was putting the thermy in my mouth. I find it's much less susseptable to fluctuation in room temp, if you were warmer or cooler PJs or if you mouth breathe. The beep of the thermy is muffled too so doesn't disturb DH either. :smug: Hoohaa temps are naturally a bit higher than oral ones so don't switch half way through a cycle. Start as you mean to go on. Hope you manage to pin down that egg and fertilize it this month xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha - so funny that you call it a HooHaa as well! OK, when the thermometer arrives I will give it a go! Am also using CBFM but it doesnt hurt to try other things - even just to keep it interesting! Have also ordered more pre-seed and soft cups ready to go! Hopefully I'll ovulate a bit earlier this month - 40 days is too long to have to wait for a new cycle! Am on the raspeberry leaf tea and willing to give anything a go!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK to you xxx


----------



## Beanmachine

aleja said:


> hi jaz, i have used conceive plus which is probably similar texture to preseed. i bought some very small oral syringes and use these as applicators. i have to admit i am not a big fan of the stuff. its good for its purpose but I noticed it kinda makes my hooha a bit itchy:shrug: so this month i stayed away from it.
> 
> Beanie...sigh....so sorry about the wretched AF..i really thought u were in with a chance. :wacko: It seems there is already a pattern developing with your cycle with AF arriving on DPO 15 in the last 2 cycles..is that right? At least now the temps will help make more sense of it.
> 
> 
> ATM: Well i am reaching a crossroad - I have 1 tablet of Folic Acid and Iodine left, 1 day left on my VIP Fertility Friend chart (I can't believe how 3 mths went flying past with not a whiff of PG)...and 1 day left to Test.
> I am willing myself to be PG so I can avoid having to renew all this TTC stuff.
> 
> I am even thinking of buying some HPT which I absolutely promised myself I would not do until and if AF was late..:coffee: I.Must.Hang.On.For.Another.Day.


Thanks Aleja! Have you caved in and got the tests yet??? I think it is too hard not to! What is FF? GOOD LUCK xxx


----------



## Beanmachine

wookie130 said:


> I think I'm going to call my OB/Gyn office today. I'm tired of this emotional rollercoaster, and I feel that I am ready to be referred to a FS. If there's something wrong with me, or my reproductives aren't working (especially after the D&C in July), I would like to know sooner than later, given my age. I don't care if they feel it hasn't been long enough...emotionally, I feel that it's been more than adequate. I want some answers, and I need help with this.

Wookie - I think you should, if only for peace of mind. I think if we don't have any December success then in January I am going for a check up. Each month that goes by is so frustrating and worse when you don't know if there is a reason why things aren't working. I think it adds to the pressure! I keep thinking if I am not pregnant by then end of March then I wouldn't have a chance of a 2012 baby! Why is it so HARD!!!! We are all BD-ing like mad around ovulation, using pre-seed, eating well, not drinking too much - we deserve babies!!! xxx


----------



## DHime

Wookie - I understand. As soon as my new insurnace goes into effect, I am at the docs office ASAP. I need to know that everything is okay. 

Miaow - I fixed it! Last night I got both thermy's back to ferinheight! Yay! 

AFM I have actually been getting alot more mucus production lately. I think it's due to me drinking alot more water while on the diet. Last night I had a shushi roll though. (I was bad but it was only 4 peices and only had a tiny bit of rice in it)
The OPK's are barely even showing a line with FMU but I am gonna try testing throught the day today to see when I test best. 

How are you ladies today?


----------



## NellieRae

Wookie, Bean, I don't blame you. If we don't see a BFP by January's cycle, we're going into testing mode. It will have been less than a year, but I am perfectly happy to lie to any doctor if it means getting help without wasting more time with their "one schedule fits all" bs!


----------



## Miaowzen

Unexplained inability to get pregnant is really heart breaking. I think you're on edge unless you know precisely what the problem is and can work on rectifying it. If there is no problem and it just keeps not happening then you're in limbo land! On the other hand of course it is better to not have a problem, I'm sure you know what I mean.

With DH working now we have only been fitting in a BD sesh once every 2 days instead of twice a day and he makes a very large deposit each time as a result. Last time we conceived it was the first week back at work after the holidays so maybe the less frequency but bigger deposit will do the trick. Certainly works better for me as I'm not so keen to be BDing all the time.


----------



## Jazavac

EWCM is here today, in large quantities. So is my OPK+. There was no BD last night as we didn't care for it (zzzZZZzz) and there was no reason to jump the gun either. Tonight is the night. And tomorrow, too.


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, do you have any auction houses near you? I just saw a local auction selling RRP $2,000 new latex mattresses for only $400. I think the business had overstocked or gone out of business. Maybe you can find the same in your area? I thought it was a bargain!


----------



## NellieRae

Oooooh, Miaow. Sounds wonderful. I like our mattress, but we paid too much & I know it won't last as long as it should. When we have to replace, I'm going to get us a cheap, firm mattress somewhere local & then order a quality 100% latex topper online.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't think I want latex. I kind of want original spring thing, I think. Any of these new-tech-whatevers seem to be a huge disappointment. But we'll start shopping again likely this weekend.

Here's my tonight's OPK. Darkest ever, even though it's always easy to tell it's positive, when it gets there. :lol:

https://i.imgur.com/5D1P9.jpg


----------



## wookie130

Jaz- is the left line the test line? If so, it's a blazing positive!!! If the test line is on the right, you're getting there, but not quite yet.

Good luck finding a mattress! Maybe you'll find the magic bed that will help you get pregnant! 

Well, I'm either 12 or 14 dpo, still getting BFN's, so I'm out. My temp is still up, so I don't know if AF will show up today, or will wait until tomorrow or Saturday. Either way, AF is a wicked succubus that can BITE ME!!!! Okay, my juvenile moment is done.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh *Wookie*, nooooooo! But the temps looks so good. I hope it's just a late bloomer this BFP of yours. :af:

great news *Jaz*. That OPK is what a dream about. My + usually looks like the other way round of yours. :dohh:


----------



## DHime

Jaz - yay for +OPK!

Wookie - yes... a sucubus! 

AFM - Ok, this is weird. My temps are a bit higher than usual lately and before O day. I think it's the blood sugar leveling out though. Great news is after a total negative on opk's yesterday, I got a loud and clear positive this morning! Last time it was gradual so it caught me by suprise this time. Oddly we had bd time this am. Hubbie is feeling better now and finals are next week so I expect him to get his legendary libido back. (oh boy) Oh! I also got back into my size 12 jeans and they are not hurting me. 
I am just having a great day today!

How bout you ladies!


----------



## NellieRae

wookie, I truly hope AF doesn't show up - you could still get your (later) BFP!! 

Jaz, you got your surge at exactly the right time. I've never seen one _that_ positive, either. Happy Bding to you these next couple of days. :)

DH is starting to really wonder if we'll ever have kids now, saying things like the cat might be the only child we ever have. I need to find a way ease his fears, but the part of me that knows that its possible for us to end up childless doesn't want to give him false hope. The only bright side to this is now he knows how much he really wants to have a family - before he felt like we should really start trying due to age but was scared about the changes if we succeeded.


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, yup, it was a positive. Repeated this morning, too, so all's right in Jaz department. Except for the pregnancy part, more than likely. We do have our bases covered, but I expect nothing from this cycle, as usual. My temp went up this morning, too, so everything really is the same as all the other five months.

I'll have my application ready this evening and then I'll be officially applying for the new job. I expect nothing of that, too, but at least I hope to score an interview with them. It'd be a dream job, damnit.

Yay for size 12, DHime. I'm still in my 16, (with a rare 18, as well as a 14) but they're getting loose. 12's off limits for now. According to the latest measurement, I've lost about 2cm in the waist area. Good. The slowest part are the damn kilos/pounds. But I guess it's again being converted into muscle. 

I have some bloodwork scheduled for tomorrow morning, so I have to make sure I skip breakfast. :lol: They'll finally check my thyroid levels, whee! (And some other stuff that I do once a year - sugar, cholesterol, fatties and iron.)


----------



## Heather11

Tested this morning but a BFN ah well it is still a bit early though! How is everybody else doing!?


----------



## DHime

Heather - yes it is still early. Could always change. Do you have a temping chart?

Nellie - :hugs: I am wishing all the best for you two. It's fstrange when they start to worry about the opposite problem. I am begining to give up a bit but DH is keeping me in the game. I think I am comming to terms and being okay if we can't have them. I will just have lots of animals...oh yeah, I already do... ok, more animals. Do you have ability to do invitro if needed? 

Still in a great mood even though I am at work. It's as though nothing can get down today. I am loving it!


----------



## NellieRae

LOL, we'd get another cat, at least. No IVF for us for religious reasons....maybe an IUI if we somehow come up with the money, which is debatable. I would look into adoption, but DH would take some convincing on that one. We will see - it is only cycle 5 after all. Right, cycle 5, not so bad. (repeat chant). 

Jaza, good for you! FX you get out of your miserable job that you hate and onto something much, much better for your sanity!

I'm 7dpo today - progesterone peak day & in a really pissy mood. Poor DH. :dohh:


----------



## DHime

nellie - sorry, I forgot about the relious reasons. It IS only cyle 5. You know, we are on the exact same boat. I am starting to get paranoid also so I understand. I started to think, I could take out the first month cause I had no idea what I was doing yet. Right now I just wanna go home and BD again. I love O time so I actually wanna BD. Any other time, ehhh I can do without it. Gotta love the way we are designed. Get randy at the right time.... lol
btw - your temps are looking good so far. keeping up there


----------



## Heather11

DHime- This is only my second month TTC and the first one we really didn't pay attention to the calendar so I guess that month doesn't count really! haha I haven't started taking my temps as I haven't really learned about it much. Any tips?! I am thinking if this month is a BFN that I might start looking into charting temp if I can learn how!


----------



## flangel813

Hi all,

Just checking in...went on our cruise BD'd a lot and BFN after we got back. So here we go again...I think this is cycle 15? I really should just stop counting. I will go back to Dr again next year...since all the tests came back normal, not sure what the next step will be. I will deal with it after the holidays. I think I am officially ready to give up...


----------



## wookie130

I don't know if I'll ever accept the idea that I may not have children, and I believe part of that is due to the pregnancy and subsequent loss this year. I'm going to have a take-home baby, dammit. 

I called the doctor again, and finally got through. I'm going on Dec. 19th, and then I'm sure it's off to the FS from there.


----------



## Miaowzen

My brief stint at motherdom made me determined that I will have a baby no matter what. I'm not sure what I would do about it though if it didn't happen in the next year or two :shrug: panic??!


----------



## Jazavac

I don't know if I can just absolutely accept it, but the idea exists and we're both aware of it. I also don't know if not giving birth to a child would mean we really wouldn't have any. I guess it's a bit too early to make the decision, after all.

But it sure is one of the possible outcomes. So, we'll see.


----------



## DHime

Heather - aside from taking vaginal temps over oral temps due to better accuracy. (especially if you sleep with your mouth open like I do) Just do it at the same time. If you wake an hour or 2 later and then take it after being up for a few min, the temp rises so be sure to do it first thing. I normally wake about 30 min before my alarm goes off. that way it doesn't bother the dh


----------



## Miaowzen

The temping is really easy heather  first go to www.fertilityfriend.com and get a free account. Much easier than using excel or plotting by hand.

Then buy a thermometer that is accurate. They are called BBT thermometers.

Then decide what time you want to wake up each morning and set an alarm for that time. 

When your alarm goes off, take your temperature before doing anything else at all, and then get up or go back to sleep. I intentionally set mine early so that I'm not likely to wake up before the alarm.

Once you have your temp (only do it once!!) add the number to the days fertility friend entry. Fertility friend ill automatically put in the lines to link them up and crosshairs to say you ovulated.

If you get your period, mark it as period on Fertility Friend and it will start a new cycle for you automatically.


----------



## DHime

FL Angel - Don't give up. I was starting to do that also but I know I can't.
Sometimes maybe you just need to take a month off. That's what I am thinking.


----------



## wookie130

So, the monitor finally went back down to low, after I fed it 20 consecutive test sticks! This is the first month I've never had a peak, and I'm positive I ovulated. I overrided my "O" day on FF from 12 to 14, and my temp did drop a bit this morning. AF show be here today or tomorrow, depending on if my luteal phase is 13 or 14 days this month...mine does vary by a day or so some months. 

So, to top it off, I think I'm getting sick...I have a cough, sniffles, and a bout of diarrhea this morning. I took my students ice skating yesterday, and was sweating ridiculously while I assisted them. So last night I slathered my feet with Vicks vaporub and put on some socks, and had a rather rocky night of sleep. Blah! I never get sick!

I wish I could say that my cold is due to pregnancy, but at 13 dpo, I'm still getting BFN, so it's safe to say I'm out again this cycle. I can't wait to talk to my OB/gyn on Dec. 19th, and I pray I get that referral to a FS that day. 

I did something I never do last night, and I checked out the adoption forums. I guess I can say honestly that I can't wrap my head around that idea yet. I'm NOT ready to go there in my head or heart.


----------



## Jazavac

I could be okay with adoption, but I am not sure yet. My husband is ages away from that point.

FF has gone nuts and marked my ovulation. I'm waiting until tomorrow to see if it'll move it and if it won't, I'm moving it myself. I hate that program sometimes.


----------



## DHime

Well DH may have failed his practicum. He did badly on 1 observation and his professor emailed the dean about it. Thing is, the professor told him he could retake it and then sent the email a couple of days later. She was supposed to observe him again next wednesday.
Poor thing is so upset and worried. Now he may have to wait until Jan to redo it. I feel so bad for him but all I can do is hold his hand. This kinda puts a damper on our TTC plans though. (at least until next semester)
I know everything will be ok but it just makes me worry. I would love to smack the professor for being a liar. I told DH to go see the dean today as soon as thier offices open. He plans to beg if it comes to it. I just pray they will let him retake it. If any of you are relious or anything, please keep him in your thoughts.

Also got a neg opk today so I guess my surge was yesterday morning. Wouldn't it be funny if I got BFP with all this going on? (laughing nervously)


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck Mr DHime!

Jaz, I clocked your random crosshairs and wonder what you'd say about it! :rofl: FF has it's mad moments. :headspin:

Flangel. I'm not sure I could ever totally give up but I'm really along way from dealing with that yet. The thought of something is usually worse that the reality so what ever happens to us all, we'll deal with each day at a time until one day we look back and say wow! How did I get through that. I can't agree more with DHime. A break could be good. Maybe just a month, maybe more. 
:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> Jaz, I clocked your random crosshairs and wonder what you'd say about it! :rofl: FF has it's mad moments. :headspin:

Isn't it weird? Why that date? The temp is lower than many others, okay. The next day's temp is, well, lower than many others. Then there's a spike, which actually should POSSIBLY be the O day. It usually is, on my 2nd plus day.

Like, seriously. Wtf? :rofl:


Mr DHime, good luck!


----------



## DHime

Thanks girls!
He just got back and they are giving him a second chance! whew!
OMG I thought we were in trouble. I started thinking what if and thought it would be bad to get pg right now if he has another semester to go... 
I am gonna practice with him all weekend till he blows thier socks off on Monday.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, DHime, what a relief!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Go the DHimes!


----------



## NellieRae

flangel813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just checking in...went on our cruise BD'd a lot and BFN after we got back. So here we go again...I think this is cycle 15? I really should just stop counting. I will go back to Dr again next year...since all the tests came back normal, not sure what the next step will be. I will deal with it after the holidays. I think I am officially ready to give up...

Flangel, :hug: Unexplained infertility is so heartbreaking & unfair. I don't blame you for feeling like giving up. Maybe switch from actively ttc, to just ntnp for now. Give yourselves a break & go to your doc sooner. Are you guys open to IVF? If you are, you could start down that road, right? It could still be months while you wait for appts/hormones, etc. If you get pg while waiting for your appt, you can just cancel & celebrate! If not, then maybe someday soon, holding your newborn, you will be grateful you did get help. Hope you feel better. :flower:


----------



## wookie130

Hey, flangel, I agree with Miaow, going back to the doc sooner may be in order. Sometimes I wish I could just jump right to IVF, but the cost isn't something DH and I can swing AT ALL.

It's frustrating as hell, isn't it?


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime that is great news!! :wohoo:


----------



## NellieRae

Dhime, :wohoo: for second chances! :amartass: Good luck!


----------



## aleja

hi gals, 
welcome back flangel..reading your post made me sad before i can imagine what you may be feeling. i must admit i am feeling a bit like you right now

Wookie:hugs:
I am back to CD2 after AF showed up in predictable fashion. I caved in and tested of course BFN but at least it took the guessing away. Still hurt though!!:cry:

i have been feeling pretty depressed over the last few days, I keep getting all the negative thoughts such as starting to think of a life without children. Like some of you said, i don't know if I can ever accept that fact but I dont want my next few years being overruled by TTC regime either. 

Yesterday I had dinner with friends including my ttc buddy who is now 20 weeks preggers. Another gal is trying for her third child and complaining that no luck after 10 mnths. I couldn't help but think she should be grateful she has two beautiful children already.
Today we are going to Dh's nephew's 4th birthday. babies and children everywhere.........

AF has an appt for SA on thursday and I am booking in an appt to the fertility clinic for January - after our Hawaii vacation. I must admit this has put a damper on my 'holiday relax mode'
Sorry for my depressed rant. Hopefully I will feel better soon

PS. DHime I am glad DH is in the clear and hope your good mood continues.

I really hope one of you get your lucky break this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I think we all just need to go through all the ups and downs. 

One thing I've heard so many times from a friend of mine (long IVF career, one little girl and countless attempts and failures before and after her) - do not ever let TTC run your life; opportunities are out there and up for grabs. If a baby comes, it will come. If it doesn't, at least you won't feel like you've missed out on everything else, too. 

So yup, that's what I am trying to do.


----------



## wookie130

Jaz, that's a great perspective on the whole thing. I only wish I could wrap my head around it...I'll get there, just not today!

Me, I'm laying in bed with a bad cold, and waiting for AF to show up.


----------



## DHime

Wookie - feel better soon dear!

Jaz - I understand that. 

Aleja - Have fun in hawaii


----------



## Coconuts

Eugh. Having a down myself today. Brown spotting on and off all day. It's only 6 freakin' DPO........... Same thing happened last month and of course I got all excited which kind of puts a big wet blanket over it this month.

Starting to feel the concern about my LP now.......

Fingers crossed it just stops. My nerves can't take another week of high alert knicker nerves.


----------



## DHime

coco - Hang in there. Spotting can happen for a variety of reasons anyway.
could be IB....


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks DHime, it seems to be tapering off, but this is all a little too familiar with last month so I'll just have to wait and see. :headspin:


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm still spotting after a longish period... Driving me a bit nuts too. I know mine is pre-ov though so just got to wait for it to go away


----------



## bunda

:xmas3:hello all

I feel like I'm losing touch with all you lovelies on here! 

It's disheartening to only hear about BFNs - it's been a long time since we last had BFP news. When people tell me hearing about other people getting pregnant makes them feel bad, I'm surprised. I feel bad if I _don't_ hear good news from people I know are trying. Other people making it somehow gives me hope.

All is well, generally, chez Bunda. We very nearly missed this cycle's fertile window, but fortunately OH was well up for it even when I wasn't.

We have two laptops and while mine always seems to have ads for Bravissimo (a place that caters to the lady who is a D cup and larger) and M&S lingerie (because I was looking for wide leg trousers, M&S thinks I need undies now too, I seems) whereas HIS laptop only has ads for bathroom fittings and HiFi equipment. I told him he should start browsing M&S lingerie (it's Christmas time and he has a girlfriend, a perfectly legitimate search) so his screen will also be beautifully decorated.
It didn't work, but it did get him nicely in the mood, haha - which saved me prancing about a very cold bedroom in little more than lace.

Now it's that awful wait. I'm being very good and patient, although the zen is diminishing. I'm starting to feel very interested in what my temps are doing ad wishing them to stay high. I have about another 5 or 6 days of normal luteal phase to get through before I start going that little bit mental. My chappie is convinced now that if I get moody, it means I'm pg. I was moody that cycle I got a BFP, and I have been oddly moody THIS cycle. I told him TTC would make _any_one a moody cow, so not to read too much into that. 

Coconuts, I hope that spotting goes the heck away. It's like the witch has started bullying! But also remember that many many women spot even during their pregnancy, so it doesn't spell the end of good things, by any means. 

Here's hoping for some winter bfp in this group. It's about time one of us got knocked up.


----------



## DHime

Bunda - I second that! It's time one of us got knocked up. I like the langerie idea. DH is asking me to start dressing sexier. Hard when i like yoga pants and a tank top. lol


----------



## wookie130

Coco, you're right about the spotting...it does sound reminiscent of last month. I think you should call your doctor or specialist, as it does sound like a luteal phase defect of some sort. Go ahead, honey. Better to be seen about it now, than to waste any more time.

Me, I flubbed up, and AF I'd due today, and not yesterday. I am on CD 29 today, and I "O'ed" on cd 14, and I have a 14 day luteal phase. So, I'm 15 dpo today...once again, I'm waiting for it to arrive, and for cramps to set in.

Last night, after fighting my cold, I ended up going to urgent care because I was having symptoms of a middle ear infection. So, the doc gave me a z-pak (azrithromycin), and I do feel a bit better. Now, I'm just waiting for the damn period to arrive. 

Ugh.


----------



## Jazavac

Get better soon, wookie!

Coco, I think I'd also make a few phonecalls and see if that spotting needs to be looked into.

Otherwise... I am somehow still pretty zen. Probably because we did reach some sort of an agreement the other day and decided to put off those IVF-related things for another two months. We also barely covered this fertile window because it was one of those weird ones with a later O and we just weren't really up for it. I'm 4DPO right now and everything looks just like it does every month. 

It snowed a lot last night and I am actually excited to go showeling (yes, I am sometimes that weird). I also bought two new Christmas trees, finally artificial ones that I liked. There's nothing even remotely close to a real tree, but giving up on buying the murdered stuff was long overdue. 

If anyone needs some snow, we have plenty and this is only the beginning of it. As of this evening, we're going down below to -20 C. Whee.

Also, I agree with bunda. This group really needs a BFP!

I suppose it should help that a friend of mine back home in Croatia finally got hers about a month ago. Now she's two months pregnant after ten (10) years of NTNP, out of which about five are the real TTC thing. They were just about to go try some IVF.


----------



## wookie130

Here in Iowa, we just got a light dusting of snow last night, but it's quite cold!

I'm not ready to shovel yet...now or ever, really!

Jaz, I'll agree that you're an odd little monkey, dear! LOL!!!

But, we did get a brand-new snow-blower this year, so that will make our crazy driveway quite a bit easier to do!

Still waiting for AF, but I'm getting the tell-tale backache. Blah and poop on it.


----------



## Heather11

Still no AF, but still a negative test. I just want the witch to come so I can start the process for this month! haha Who thought I would ever be wishing for the witch. haha

How is everybody doing?


----------



## wookie130

Heather, hi! I looked at your ticker, and it says you're on CD 2...well, not if AF hasn't shown up yet! Do you feel like AF is even close to coming? If it's not here by 18-22 dpo, go to the doc for a BLOOD test, not a urine test. It is possible you ovulated later than you thought, so perhaps you're not even 16 dpo...

Just a thought, honey. I'm 15 dpo, and still waiting for AF, as I have a normal 14 day luteal phase, typically. I'm just laying in bed, waiting for her to drop by! I was getting BFN's 10-13 dpo, so I'm definitely out.


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks guys. I don't like hearing everyone say 'doctor' at me but of course you're all right! Eugh. Just wish it could all just go as it was supposed to. Feeling blah about it all today. The good news is that it's been really light today, trailing off and this evening you wouldn't know it was there if you weren't looking so that's better.

Keeping my fingers crossed for the next few days. Praying it's all IB of course meaning this is normal. If not, it's off to the docs. :sad1:


----------



## wookie130

Good luck, Coco. If it is something like a luteal phase defect, better to discover it now, than to keep trying month after month fruitlessly, right? Me, I want to know what's happening, and am gladly welcoming my upcoming appointment.

Still feeling yucky, but I took a long hot shower, put on clean jammies, and ate some chix noodle soup with peanut butter toast with DH, and it helped a bit!

AF has yet to show up, but I know she'll make her dramatic entrance this afternoon or tonight. Hopefully not overnight...that would suck. I would die for a good night's sleep. Last night severely sucked!!!

Heather...sorry I forgot to ask earlier, but have you started temping/charting yet? If not, it's so tremendously helpful and informative. I'd be rather lost without it!


----------



## NellieRae

Wookie, you're not 100% out until the bloody witch shows. FX that its just a late BFP. They do happen! 

It really is time for some BFP's in this group. Coco, I hope your spotting is IB, but it is normal for you. I wish I could call my temp plunge today an implantation dip, but random temp drops are normal for me. :shrug: 

Jaza, we got some snow here in New Mexico last night, too. Nothing like what needs shoveling, though. Bring on the Christmas music & eggnog. I had coffee this morning with eggnog in it, bacon with breakfast, and I don't feel the least bit guilty! :) I did put a little wheat grass on my eggs, that has to count for something, right? I am not going to deny myself everything for possibly years because I hope I'm pregnant. Then again, I'm with you ladies - I'll be off to the doc after about 7 cycles to start digging if things still aren't happening.

Dhime - wait, a tank top & yoga pants isn't sexy?


----------



## wookie130

A tank and yoga pants sounds WAAAYYYYY more sexy than my Sunday sick uniform of skanky sweat pants from Wal-Mart, and a crappy thermal top. Hell, the fact that I showered earlier was miraculous, after choking down some chix noodle soup and peanut butter toast.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Nellie, I wish you were right about the late BFP thing. I just know AF is coming today or tonight. If by some miracle it doesn't, I'll test tomorrow. I'm really not holding out any hope, though. It's just easier on my psyche to expect AF...which I do.


----------



## Miaowzen

I had a lovely organic bacon, eggs and mushroom breakfast yesterday! I'm not a big fan of any pork products, but this was really high quality bacon. That's cute NellieRae about wheat grass on the eggs... Were you able to chew that much fibre? :laugh2:


----------



## NellieRae

Yes & the funniest part is that I got my DH hooked on wheat grass! :haha: He says he feels more energetic lately. I take a pair of kitchen scissors & cut it up into tiny pieces so its more like sprinkling basil on pasta or something - no chewing necessary. I put it on top of as many things as I can. Oh, bacon........I looooooove bacon. I only buy the stuff from the meat counter these days that isn't loaded with preservatives. Its only a treat now & then, though.


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck Wookie, I really hope you're wrong about AF. Being convinced you're out can be a symptom :dohh:

Nellie, spotting at 6 DPO is NOT normal for me. I happened last cycle and now again this month. 7 cycles before that (4 or which WTT) there wasn't any of this nonsense. :headspin:

AFM it seems to have stopped but I'm not counting my chickens. I wouldn't put it past mother nature to take another swing at me before AF shows. If she does. 
I'm hoping it's IB now it seems to have stopped because it makes me feel less stressed and upset. What ever I 'think it is' won't effect what happens in a few days from now so I'm just going to hope for the best and deal with the worst when it happens. Oh, and try and stay away from google *shivers*


----------



## Miaowzen

I think TTC makes everyone's cycles go crazy as a zombie in a circus


----------



## wookie130

LOL @ Miaow!!!!!!!!

Can someone please help me?

Please look at my chart. FF originally pinpointed O day as day 12, and I manually changed it to day 14, based on my O pains and temp rise. I did get +OPK's from days 12-14, and I had severe O pains overnight the night of day 14.

Soooo, I'm on cd 29, 15 dpo, with a 14 day luteal phase. This is of course if I actually ovulated when I thought I did...AF has not arrived, which is wierd by now, unless she shows overnight, which is even wierder.

I did test the day before yesterday, which in my mind was 13 dpo...BFN.

I've had a bad cold the past 2 days, which has me running a low-grade temp off and on, even on antibiotics.

So, judging from my temps on my chart, could I have ovulated later, setting me at a different post-ovulatory date...and perhaps AF isn't even due yet?


----------



## NellieRae

Wookie, anything is possible, but if I were playing the ff O game, I would agree with you on day 14. You had a BIG temp jump the next day, and that, along with your O pains & gut feeling make it most likely true to me. FF is only an algorithm. It also seems unlikely that you'd get a positive OPK on day 12 and then Ovulate later than day 15 (and the only other day I would suspect is maybe 16, but not as likely as 14). 

So AF is likely due. If you're sick enough, can that hold off AF? :shrug: Or, maybe your LP is just a day longer this cycle - they can vary here and there by a day or so.


----------



## wookie130

Nellie, so true about the possibility of the longer LP...I've one month where my LP was 13 days, and not 14, so I know they can vary by a day or so.

As far as being sick...I need to look up if that can delay AF. I suppose it could, huh?


----------



## Miaowzen

It could be 16, it looks very similar to the cycle before last where FF put you on 16.


----------



## Jazavac

I agree with Miaow.


Also, my Bearpaw boots have a crack in the sole and now I am... bootless. No idea what to buy for all this snow (and all the snow that's yet to come). I'd go for a pair of Uggs if they weren't so horribly expensive (then again, my Bearpaws were cheaper, sure, yet they lived just one season). Hm.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, 
wow i can't believe you guys are talking about winter and snow when here in Australia we have just started summer...not that it shows...at the moment i am wearing daggy trackies and a hoodie (so very Aussie). Sydney is having a cold snap and it is freezing. 

Wookie, hopefully AF is taking a 9 month vacation this cycle.:af: as the others have said SOMEONE needs to get knocked up before Christmas.

ATM- i am feeling better now..still upset about going into my 9th cycle but i feel like i am doing something about it. DH is booked into do the SA on Thursday and I made an appt to the Fertility clinic for January. I lied. I said we had been ttc for 14 months (It is technically correct as i stopped BC 14 mths ago) but i cannot afford to waste anymore time waiting around for the 12 month mark. 

I have been doing some of my own Google and BnB research about fibroids:blush:
I have a small fibroid growing inside my uterus cavity. It was found during an ultrasound last year. at the time the Obgyn said that not to worry it is small and shouldn't interfere with implantation. Now i am reading that any fibroid can alter the shape of the uterus making it harder for eggy to plant itself and increasing risk of miscarriage even if it does implant. 
Who knows if there is any truth in this but it is worth a shot:shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

Wookie hun, test again. I agree with Nellie that it looks like CD14 O going by that temp rise. You never know hun. Test again. Got everything crossed for you.

Jaz, I've got some fake uggs. They cost me &#8364;20 and are virtually the same. Can't you get some fakes. I could never justify paying Ugg prices for those boots. They're sinfully ugly but heavenly comfortably and these days I'm all about the comfort, but not at those prices. Hope you find some.
I also bough some grey / green biker ish boots. Flatties and lined with fluff for when it's raining. I no longer have heels in my wardrobe.


----------



## Coconuts

Aleja, we posted at the same time. Glad you're feeling better about this cycle. Google's a dangerous place for medical research. You can go from being completely normal to having some kind of cancer in just a few short clicks. I always think twice before googling health matters and usually bring along a stiff drink and side does of logic and reason.
Hope you haven't scared yourself or anything. It's true that the fibroid could make things hard but it's also true that it might not. This is a bit rich coming from me after the whining I've been doing over the past couple of days about the spotting but, try not to worry about it until it's a reality. Until it's a fact, worrying about something that might be is a waste of energy. Just focus on the positives :hugs:


----------



## aleja

thanks Coco, you are right. Hopefully the doc can clear this up or offer me alternatives if it is an issue. 

Just a thought - i just read on my other 'favourite' thread that one of the ladies has spotting during her cycle including DPO apparently FS told her completely normal and not to worry .


----------



## Coconuts

Few! Thanks Aleja. If this cycle doesn't end with a BFP I'll be quite concerned about this new 6/7 DPO spotting development. Probably just hormones and what not but there always a niggling worry trying to get in.

I'm stopping the AC after this cycle. 2 out of 3 cycles have come with this dreadful spotting.


----------



## aleja

hey coco, yes i was thinking about your herb supplements. What else do you take? AC seems to be either a blessing or a curse for some. Luckily for me it has been fine but i think it may have something to do with only taking it between OV and AF. However this last cycle I had one day of spotting before AF finally arrived which is odd for me.


----------



## Miaowzen

I've had craziness with spotting - August and September cycles ended with 5 days of spotting. Last cycle ended with one day of only the faintest creamy spotting, perfect I thought! But then this cycle has started with four days of spotting so far! :dohh: After a seven-day period too :wacko:


----------



## DHime

I think Nov seems to be the irritating month for most of us. 
All we can really do is keep our chins up as best we can right? 

Nellie - He is asking for a teddy or something for the "sex on demand" ocations.

Aleja - Anything in the uterus that is abnormal can cause difficulty. Fibroids and/or scar tissue. I know 3 women who have fibroids and all have had a hard time getting pg. 2 had multiple miscarriages. Though when 1 had them removed she had 13 when the doc had only seen 4 on her tests before hand. 

AFM - Got my cross hairs today! yay It's a nice 74 degrees here today. I love florida winters
I hope eveyyone has a wonderful day


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> Wookie hun, test again. I agree with Nellie that it looks like CD14 O going by that temp rise. You never know hun. Test again. Got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Jaz, I've got some fake uggs. They cost me 20 and are virtually the same. Can't you get some fakes. I could never justify paying Ugg prices for those boots. They're sinfully ugly but heavenly comfortably and these days I'm all about the comfort, but not at those prices. Hope you find some.
> I also bough some grey / green biker ish boots. Flatties and lined with fluff for when it's raining. I no longer have heels in my wardrobe.

My luck with fakes has, so far, been horrible. Two no-name brands I've worn in the past two years ($25 on average) have gotten me frozen repeatedly. And they also soak through regardless of any and all waterproof sprays. Both pairs are now pretty much retired. Then I had those Bearpaw ones, for $50, which actually were made of real leather like Uggs and do have real sheep skin in there. They were awesome... but the crack in the sole turned out to be a bad surprise, after just about half a season. It's Minnesota here, with more snow than you can imagine.

There. That's my current (TTC) problem. :rofl:


I'd also vote against google. There's plenty of information out there, but it's also more than easy to freak yourself out right away.


----------



## NellieRae

aleja, good for you! :happydance: You've gotten your appt and all will be revealed & discussed between you & an actual health professional. GL! I agree with the google giving you cancer in a couple of clicks rofl: Coco!). Be careful out there. 

Coco, your chart is making a new pattern this cycle, on a random note. Hmmmm. 

Jaza, if you need boots to last, don't waste time with the cheap stuff. They're just made to look good, as you discovered. Years of working on my feet in all kinds of conditions & terrain have taught me to lay down some more money in order to avoid another shoe shopping trip in 6 months. :coffee: Try to find places like REI that will accept returns _anytime_ because they back their expensive brand name stuff.


----------



## flangel813

DH is not ready to look at IVF especially since all of our test results are normal. He is a couple of years younger than me so I think he thinks he has time. I just had my HSG in Sept so I figured maybe going back around March. The one good thing that has come out of the testing is that my mom is off my back and she has not been bugging me about when she will be a grandmother.


----------



## Jazavac

flangel, it was just like that with us, too. In the beginning, my husband was the one who kept putting it off. Not just IVF (that came later), but the whole TTC deal. He is 5 years younger than I am, so that's kind of understandable, I guess. And he has all the reason in the world to be terrified of it, too, with the possible genetic issues he could pass on (on my end, there's nothing at least obvious so that part is easier). Now that we've been through the initial testing and all, he's the one wanting it to speed up and I am the one trying to add a few more months to our pre-IVF wait. Our results are reasonably normal, actually, but it still isn't really happening. Due to the low reserve, we shouldn't wait forever.


As far as shoes go, I'm just a shoe addict and have way too many pairs overall. Most are from some insane sales, but I do have a few I pay a lot of money for every once in a while (Camper is my favourite brand and I also love A.R.T.). Zappos is good for trying things out, for sure. Anything goes back within 365 days for a full refund. I'm still not sure I want to pay $150 for a pair of Uggs, though. I have snow boots and other things for outdoor adventures. I just need something decent looking that can be worn to work, too.


----------



## Coconuts

Nellie, thanks for the perk up. The spotting continues but always the same rose colour and not much and sometime but not always when I wipe. It's like last month and I know how that ended to I'm trying to just say goodbye to this cycle really so I'm not a blubbering mess again when AF shows in full force. My chart is a werid one this cycle though with those high flat temps. We'll soon see if it means something of nothing is about 2 days. AF set to decend Wed. Testing Thurs if I get there as per FF.
Saying that though. Got that sensation where I feel I should nip off to the loo. Eugh. hating this.


----------



## DHime

coco - :hugs:


----------



## bunda

The worst thing about TTC is that all these signs could mean _something_ - or absolutely nothing. You monitor, you check, you check again and at the end of that vigilance and high alert, you're none the wiser, really. Very frustrating.

Last night I was showing OH my chart. He remarked again that I'm just not moody enough to be pregnant. So I showed him my old charts, but with 'director's commentary'


Cycle #2 - director's commentary:

12dpo down- nope, not pregnant, AF soon.
13dpo *up*- oh! No AF? Could I be?
14dpo down- Ah. well, AF today, then
15dpo down- I'm overdue. C'mon AF (test, BFN)
16dpo *up*- WTF? TEST!!!!!! BFP!!!!!1!!
17dpo down- uh oh
18dpo down- oh crap


so now he understand what a rollercoaster that was, the 'am I, aren't I' of it. I'm losing that zen feeling as I start to really want it again now. Maybe last month I was just too involved in the new job (it's very busy and I have no time to ponder the ponderable in TTC) As we near Christmas I feel particularly sad, as that BFP we had in cycle # 2 would have meant we could break the news to family and friends at Christmas. Oh well.


----------



## Miaowzen

Vigilance is needed in the FP so that ov isn't missed. But in LP it would be much better to fall asleep and wake up two weeks later. All that vigilance does is make you crazy.


----------



## aleja

hi nellie yes it is true i will be discussing our ttc woes with an actual medically trained person rather than google.com and FF:haha: 
Your comment made me laugh as in reality i have spent much more time in cyberspace TTC'ing (i.e. FF and BnB fanaticism) rather in 'real life' .Maybe that is where I am going wrong:dohh: Now this is really embarrassing - i googled the name of the professor who we will be seeing in January :blush::haha: and he actually sounds like he is the real mccoy in fertility. I just wish we could just buy a fertilised egg off him and away we go:headspin:

bunda i know what you mean about feeling sad about Christmas. it would be nice to have some news to share with the family. This Christmas we will be on vacation which i am happy about as i don't have to stress about the unavoidable questions that would come our way from well-meaning but annoying and insensitive relatives

miaow and coco - spotting...:shrug: is it something to do with progesterone levels?


Bring back the zen:hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

Can be progesterone or estrogen Aleja. Probably progesterone in LP and estrogen in FP


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

Hope your all well. You asked me to pop back with a scan pic and I forgot!! So thought I would post it for you now :flower:
 



Attached Files:







387596_10150981229535262_689795261_21700505_2020457851_n.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## doopersgurl

gemgem77 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hope your all well. You asked me to pop back with a scan pic and I forgot!! So thought I would post it for you now :flower:


ow wow thats a lovely scan pic hun :)


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, wow, gemgem, it's already been 14 weeks, huh? :)


I just had to override my FF's new idea. It moved my crosshairs to day 19 and I really wish I could at least sometimes understand its conclusions, seriously. This cycle is no different than any other in terms of just about everything. My temps seem to be fluctuating the same way. But nope, it somehow thinks I now need to go there. I just set it back to 18. There's no reason for this month to be different. :shrug: It looks like we barely covered it either way this month. If it really is day 19, then I guess there's barely any chance. Last time we had sex during this fertile window was day 17 anyway. There was just way too much everyday stuff getting in the way.

I don't know yet if I'm sad about Christmas. Probably not, as I'm not spending any of it with _my_ family. 

My general phisician's office called yesterday and said all my bloodwork came back normal and good. Now I'm just waiting for the official paperwork to arrive at my door so I can make sure we checked everything I wanted. If they did look at all that stuff, it'd mean my cholesterol, triglycerides, sugar, iron and thyroid levels are all good. I suppose I should be happy about it, even though I secretly thought I should blame our failure on bad T-levels. Oh well?


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Ladies I know 14weeks already it felt like it was going slow but now feels like it went fast?!! 
I really hope to see you all get your bfp's soon, it can only be a matter of time :)


Loads and loads of :dust: to all of you and have a fab Christmas xxx


----------



## wookie130

Gem, what a beautiful scan picture!!! The baby looks great!

Coco, I think the ladies may be on to something with the low progesterone thing...if this is the case, it could potentially explain the possible chemical pregnancy. I really think you need some tests done...don't keep trying when something could be preventing you.

Jaz, living in a winter wonderland such as Iowa (although we've only had a trace of snow in Cedar Falls...very unusual for us right now) requires some damn good footwear! But like you, I can't imagine spending $150 for a pair of UGGs. To shovel and plow, I usually wear some utility boots that you get like in a farm supply store. For every day wear, I do like some of the fake UGGs, and moccasins too!

DHime, I know exactly what you mean, hon.

AFM- CD 1 here...blah. At least I'm not a raging psycho over it like last month. I think the impending appointment is getting me through. I did adjust my O day on FF to reflect my luteal phase.


----------



## Jazavac

I have a pair of whatever snow boots (yay kids sales stuff that fit me!) for shoveling or random snow goodness. I sent an email to the boot company last night. Maybe they'll replace them. :grin:


----------



## flangel813

My DH is also in the thought that if it doesn't happen naturally maybe it wasn't meant to happen. Not sure if his mind will change on that further down the road but right now we're just trying and waiting. Just found out another friend is expecting...so now I have two friends expecting their second child since we have been TTC. *sigh*


----------



## NellieRae

Oh, flangel :hug: This is soooooo not fair. :cry:

gemgem, good to hear that you & baby are doing well. No more little bean in there, huh? That's a beautiful scan of an actual tiny human now. :) 2nd trimester already! 

Jaza, yes - definitely check the numbers on your lab report - especially thyroids. Standards for "normal" were recently changed but many places haven't changed what they're using. My levels are really borderline/sub clinical hypo, but I got a phone call saying all was "normal" too. My plan in Feb if nothing has happened for us needs to include another look at the thyroid, maybe by an endo this time.......


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, can't wait to get the actual reports in the mail. Hopefully today, maybe tomorrow, hm hm.

flangel, big :hugs:


----------



## bunda

GemGem, that is the loveliest little lemon I ever did see. Looks like your little passenger is growing nicely. Here's for a happy second trimester :thumbup:

And also thank you for the timely reminder that it IS possible. I was recently just musing that I need to hear from people who've 'done it' to remind me it's not impossible.


----------



## DHime

GEMGEM - Thanks for the scan! Your LO looks absolutely beautiful! I think we really needed the reminder. Many of us were starting to become a bit hopeless.

I am still in good spirits though at this time. Still trying to figure out how O day sneaked up on me this month. lol Gotta start poas every 12 hrs


----------



## Miaowzen

What an adorable baby scan, so round and huggable already :hugs:

Ewcm started last night, and a big blob of it came out on the preseed applicator this morning. I stretched it to check and then showed it to DH and he was shocked, lol! I guess that was TMI for him. 

Got the BDing done, but I don't normally O ever, and it's even more hard when we're in my parents spare bedroom is next to the kitchen and living room. I tried with the bzz bzz after putting in my diaphragm to hold everything against my cervix but I just got stressed and it didn't work. I feel a bit broken compared to DH's bedroom performance :wacko: so I just let him O and that's it normally, but I really want my body to get those little soldiers in the right place. It's hard enough because when we BD we have to do it quite shallow and I worry that not enough are making it to where they need to go, even more so with the whole 'very retroverted' uterus thing!


----------



## Coconuts

*Bunda*, thanks hun. I don't think I test and check and fret and worry to make myself any more pregnant or now, it's really all just psycological games to make myslef feel happier / more positive / less crazy during the wait. I don't know if it's a good or bad strategy but it's all I've got to get me through. Bah. Sorry about the 'if I were pg....' Chrismas scenario. My folks are here now and I was really hoping to give them some good news in person when they arrived. That went out the window with last AF so no Christmas announcement for us either. *sigh*
Good luck for this cycle. It's hard to stay so relaxed when you're at the testing end of the cycle. 10DPO already!!!!!! :dust:

*Gem*, that's such a cute pic! Beautiful!!!!!!

*Wookie*, nooooo. I'm so sorry. I'm glad that you're a bit more accepting that last month. I'd also have to go some this month to beat my teary melt down last month. :hissy:
You're right. I've always known that progesterone was an issue, which is why I've been trying AC and or B50 to try and help that part of the cycle. Going to see if I can get checked out for fibroids or cysts and maybe get some progesterone cream for after O for the next cycle after O too. :shrug:


----------



## Miaowzen

Coco, if they say low progesterone and here's the progesterone cream it's important to find out WHY low progesterone. These 'natural' creams are not natural and do have side effects just like a hormonal pill. Just be careful and find out real answers that's all. Don't just accept the BECAUSE? because _because_ answer.


----------



## Coconuts

Good point M. I though 10 years of the BCP might be the because though.


----------



## aleja

gemgem what a gorgeous little person you have in there. it is amazing to think that even at 14 weeks it looks like a baby:kiss:
thanks for popping in and sharing in the good news. we need some around here. 

Wookie....sigh....:dohh: i am glad you are ok with it. in the end how many days was your cycle?

ATM- CD 6 and (TMI) a bit of watery CM...FF calling it fertile patch. WTF??


----------



## joeys3453

Hi Ladies, first time posting on this thread. My Husband and I have been ttc for 7 months. we have been together for 9 1/2 years but married for 7 months. I am 33 and will be 34 in feb. My SIL is expecting their 2nd child in june and their first isn't even 1 yet. I feel like I am never going to have my chance. My sister has 2 beautiful kids and my brother has 3 beautiful kids. We have not done any testing how long do you wait to do testing? :wacko:


----------



## wookie130

Aleja- My cycle was 30 days, which is the norm for me. I manually put my O day on FF as day 16, as that lined up with my normal 14 day luteal phase. It appears that I have ovulated like clockwork on day 16 for the past 3 months.

Coco- Getting some progesterone cream or the pill may work wonders...you just never know!

Hi, Joeys3453! Welcome! My doctor is seeing me now, because of my age, and due to a miscarriage in July...I was afraid I would have to wait the full 6 months they originally gave me to try to conceive, but apparently they are going to see me sooner...I have an appointment for Dec. 19th. I've already had my thyroid levels taken and they've come back normal. I've pretty much reached the despair mark too with the whole thing, although this will technically be only cycle #5 that we are seriously trying. It's stressful, and difficult, but if it's meant to happen, it will, you know? May I ask what you've been trying so far?


----------



## joeys3453

We have been trying the ovulation strips and those seem to be pretty acurate with telling us when the lh surge is. I have tried laying down after :sex:. We have also started using softcups this month. I have changed my eating and drinking habits. What other things should be trying to do?? :-(


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, joeys!

We went in for some basic testing while I was still on my last month of birth control pills. Well, okay, that was just consultation there, but they did all the relevant bloodwork and SA right after, as soon as I got off the pill. Then they counted antral follicles, too. Now we're on our sixth month.


----------



## joeys3453

I have been off the pill for 2 years now. but was on it since i was 16! :-(


----------



## Jazavac

Somehow, I was on the pill for only three years or so.


----------



## NellieRae

Welcome joeys! :flower: Do you chart your bbt, as well? 

Ladies, I'm going to hijack the thread for a moment. I have had EWCM in the morning for the 2nd day in a row, which is really off for me in the lp, so I tested......


Spoiler
:bfp: !!! Its a really faint line on an ic, but DH could see it, too! I was completely expecting another blank white and to finish off a bottle of wine with dinner tonight! I'm going to try a FRER tomorrow. Still kinda think I could be imagining things, but _praying_ that this turns out like its supposed to! DH is not that excited because he says the test line was faint compared to the control. :haha: He's not quite convinced yet and wants to see a darker line!

https://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l598/NellieRae1/


----------



## Jazavac

Finally a BFP!!!

*Nellie, congrats! *
Those two lines are there. Faint, but there. And there are no fake positives (unless you've received the hcg shot and, well, that's not the case)!

I wish you all the best! :dance: :thumbup:

Where'd your FF chart go? Of course I got curious and wanted to take a look there, too. :)


----------



## joeys3453

Congrats and hope it is correct! 

I haven't but was going to start this month with it.


----------



## NellieRae

Joeys, when you do start, you'll have to put a link in your siggy so we can chart stalk! It would be really helpful to have that info if you do go in for testing at some point. 

Thanks, Jaza. I don't know where my chart went, but I found it. :thumbup: I am scared to get too excited so early......I'll feel better after I miss a period.


----------



## wookie130

NELLIE OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You're pregnant, babe!!! Get excited, c'mon! A line is a line is a line...those hpts DON'T LIE! 

HUGE congratulations to you...retest in the morning, and let us know, but I know this is it for you, sweetie!


----------



## joeys3453

NellieRae how do you put a link on here ? sorry just new to this system. Also I am on day 29 and still haven't gotten my period.


----------



## NellieRae

Just look for the little earth with a paper clip on it in the tool bar when you post (next to font options) and type in the link. Charting will show you how long of a lp you have for sure, so you won't have to wonder about the cycle length so much anymore - just dpo :)


----------



## DHime

Nellie - AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! :hugs: I am so happy for you!!!! Now stick little bean! Boy did we need this! I was starting to think maybe we were all jinxed! lol (jj) This is just awesome!

Joeys - Welcome! I agree that you should definitely start charting. That's a big step in know what is going on.

AFM - Just stuck in the slowest tww ever! Oh yeah, and I have lost 12 lbs already


----------



## NellieRae

I know! Please, please stick little Nellie Bean! I want to get excited myself like wookie said, but since af is due Sat, what if this is a chemical? :help: Still a little in shock. One day (and a thousand poas) at a time til then. :wacko:

Congrats on the weight loss so far! And at this time of year. :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

Oo, congrats on the weightloss, DHime!

I'm down about 8 pounds. Not too bad, I guess. I'm known for shedding like no weight. I' down about two inches around my waist, though.


----------



## wookie130

Nellie!!!!!!!! I just checked your pic and enlarged it, and that is a nice CLEARLY VISIBLE positive hpt!!! That is no fake. For your own piece of mind, take a FRER in the morning, or a digi. That line is PINK, not an evap, and it's undeniable. How many dpo are you?

Worrying about a chemical pregnancy is futile, babe. Having had a miscarriage, I found it best to just enjoy each day, one at a time, and TRY TO RELAX. Have a mantra, such as "I am pregnant TODAY. I don't know what will happen tomorrow, but TODAY, I am pregnant." If everything is meant to be with the Nellie Bean, he/she will stick, and if not, nature will step in. 

Rejoice in the fact that you can indeed conceive! It's happened for you, and I pray and hope you have a sticky bean going on there! If AF is due Saturday, then you're pretty much almost 4 weeks along.

Now, call the doctor, and make an appointment. Beg for an early scan...plead your age if you have to. Some doctors are good about giving early scans in the US...you may want to plead to have one around the 8 week mark...the heartbeat will be heard most likely by then. Any earlier, and you may not get a heartbeat yet.

And pop those prenatals and folic acid!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

I found a doctor willing to a scan on a monthly basis (or more often, if necessary). Now I just need to get myself a bean... :lol:


----------



## Miaowzen

Nellie!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin:

So exciting!

Congratulations!!


----------



## NellieRae

Wookie, then I will try my best to take your advice, since you've been there before. You are right - at least we know that we can conceive. I am 13 dpo. 

For the moment, I will celebrate the conception & today I guess I AM pregnant. :happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I will pee on a Frer tomorrow anyway & then call my midwife.


----------



## Miaowzen

This is the lucky month, a few people got pregnant this month. I am so happy


----------



## Jazavac

I'll take your word, Miaow. ;) 

I'm only somethingDPO, there's a chance for me to get onto this happy month deal, too! :dance: :lol:


----------



## Coconuts

Nellie, that is such a positive BFP, you did it hun. Some great advice from the Wookster, enjoy it one day at a time. Congratulations girl. I'm so happy for you :yipee: :wohoo:

Joey :hi: I'm just ending my 5th month and about to start out on the 6th. I'm going in for testing after this months AF since I've recently starting a lot of spotting before AF. Want to get that looked into.

Such great news Nellie. Another complarison pic / progression tomorrow please xxx


----------



## NellieRae

Yes, Miaow! Hopefully this will be a lucky month for more than one - there are still quite a few in the tww. C'mon more BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## Miaowzen

Sorry Jaz, from some other threads, but there's plenty more of this month left to go around. I'm very happy to share the happy feeling :hugs:


----------



## bunda

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:*congratulations!!!*:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:

Some good news at last. Nellie I totally know what you mean about wanting to be past AF due date before feeling safe about that hpt. You'll probably be carrying a feeling of disbelief around for a while, because the hpt is your only clue you're pregnant. I know I felt a complete fraud and only the days past AF assured me (more than a line on the hpt, for some reason). It's almost like it's just too good to be true. 

Well it IS true Nellie - I'm keeping all things crossed that this little eggy becomes a sticky little NellieBean!


(and talk about a record breaking implantation dip!)


----------



## Miaowzen

That implantation dip was awesome!


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies! AF still has not come i did have some cramping yesterday but not like my normal cramping. There is no blood at all. Today is day 30 of my cycle. Normally my cycle is 27 days. I did do a pg test on the day of the 27th that night and it was negative.:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

It could have been just delayed ovulation, joeys. My cycles seem to be slightly different length because my O day moves around by a couple days here and there. Luteal phase is pretty much the same every time.

7 DPO for me, high temps, weird feeling in ovaries. Weird enough to be aware of them all the time, despite ignoring any and all symptom-spotting-related activities. 

Seeing an ob/gyn next Wednesday for an annual checkup. If. Because they said they wouldn't do PAP if I'm on my period. And I very well might be. They wanted to reschedule, I decided not to. I'll just be back some other time, or whatever. This way, should he decided that anything else was needed, it'd ad least be covered in full. Deductible and all.


----------



## DHime

Nellie - yes! each day pg is a great day! That was an amazing Implantation dip. 

Jaz - You must be working out for your weight to stay level while reducing your size. That's a good thing. I am not working out yet. Trying to get some weight off to take pressure off of my back first. Then I can do more and gain muscle. Good thing is that I don't feel my cyst much anymore. so it is reducing and I am very happy about that.

Coco - FX for cycle 6. I will be there with you in a week or so. I really hope it happens this month for you.


----------



## wookie130

Nellie...guess what! Another day pregnant for you, honey!!! Now call that doctor for your first prenatal visit! Oh...my only other advice would be to take your prenatal at NIGHT before bed, as they did make me horribly nauseous. They're well-known for that. Given you can actually sleep at night (and not wake up several times for no reason), hopefully taking the vitamin at night will help with potential nausea.

Coco, I'm right behind you on CD 3. BOR-ING!!!! Nothing really here to report on my end. Just gearing up for that appointment on Dec. 19th.

Jaz- I get those constant ovarian pangs too, and only ever on my right side. I still have them, and I'm on my AF. Wierd thing, is that I've only ever noticed them after having a D & C.

DHime, how is the diet going, anyway? Glad to hear the cyst seems to be shrinking.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't normally get any pains, especially not this far from both ovulation and new period. Ohwell. Weirdest things have happeened.

I've been working out, averaging 30-45 minutes of elliptical on a daily basis, on top of my regular hyperactive stuff (and also combined with a boring office job which has me sitting on my butt for hours at a time). DHime, you could always start with a stationary bike. Very little impact, especially if it's recumbent (I never liked that particular one, though) and gives you a decent amount of exercise. Later you can move onto something new. It's really, really great that the cyst is shrinking!


----------



## Jazavac

I've been fine taking my Prenatals (Twinlab) with breakfast. But they just have to go with food. And only sometimes they make me a little bit messed but and not for long. No idea if it gets worse in pregnancy, though.


----------



## NellieRae

Thanks, ladies! My 2nd day pregnant feels a little more real because I got a strong 2nd line on the FRER this morning. That helped DH get excited, too. I think he believes it now! :haha: The IC line was only a very tiny bit darker today. I'll put new pics up later. 

Bunda, you are exactly right. I feel like a fraud - not pregnant at all. 

Wookie & Jaz, I will have to buy an actual prenatal vitamin now - I've only been taking a women's multi w/folic acid every day. I'm definitely going to take your advice & take them at night. Just the mulit vitamin on an empty stomach once made me nauseous. I've been taking it after breakfast, too.

I feel like a bum next to all you guys working out...its freezing here, but I should start taking power walks & soaking up some sun.


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the strong line!


----------



## Coconuts

OK guys. AF is here. CD1 for me :sad1:

Not really dealing with it as well as I wanted to so I'm going to take a step back from BnB for a while. I'll be maintaining my journal if you want to check in with me otherwise I catch up with you all in a few weeks or so. Just need to get some perspective while I go to the docs and gets this all checked out. 

Thanks for all the support over this last month guys. Sorry I couldn't bring you another BFP with Nellie. Hopefully soon though. *crosses fingers*

Good luck to you all. Hope you come back to see a everyone with BFPs!!!!!!

Love luck and so many hugs. *wells up*

See you all soon

Coco x


----------



## Jazavac

I'm sorry about AF, Coco! :hug:

Good luck with the doctors and come back soon.


----------



## bunda

aaaw Coco, we're gonna miss you SO MUCH on this thread. :cry: You're always so amazingly supportive and encouraging and excited about other people's news. 

But if BnB is making you too stressed out and you need a break, I think everyone here would be able to understand that. I'll be checking in on your journal, though. Make sure all is ok :coffee:. Don't stay away any longer than absolutely necessary though, d'ya hear?


----------



## NellieRae

Oh Coco, I'm so sorry CD 1 is upon you & you feel so hopeless right now. :cry: :hugs2:

I completely understand if you need to step back for a little while, but we will miss you! FX that everything goes OK with the doc & you come back to us with comforting news & feeling like the optimistic Coco that we love. :xmas7: More :hug:


----------



## DHime

COCO - I am so sorry you feel this way though I understand completely. I wish I could cheer you up. Sometimes we all need to step back and gain perspective though. I had some of that while I was at my granny's house and it did me alot of good.
PLEASE - Don't forget to stop by occationally to let us all know how you are doing. I will miss you terribly in the meantime. If you ever need someone to talk to I am arround for you.

Ok, now I am depressed.


----------



## Roz

Thanks Jazavac for suggesting this thread - some interesting reading here, and it's a help too to know there are others in the same boat.

I turn 35 in March next year - we have been trying for a year now and with no luck. tried everything we can think of with tester kits, strips, vitamins etc etc - made no difference as yet, so am taking a break from the kits and strips as it's just an added pressure. been to doc and had some tests done. hubby to get a sperm test later this month to see if anything wrong there. hopefully an appt with fertility clinic at end of jan. we'll keep trying though x


----------



## Miaowzen

We'll miss you coco, good luck with the tests and things 

*squeeeeeeeeze*


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi Roz! Sometimes it takes a bit longer. I'm up to eighth cycle and apparently there's nothing wrong with me :shrug: it sounds like you're doing everything you can. The patience bit is so frustrating though hey. I hope your tests all come back saying nothing is wrong.


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, Roz!


----------



## Jazavac

I am sure Coco will be back soon. But I also understand the need to just stay away for a while, too. One more time - :hug: We'll miss you!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Roz! 

Awww, Coco. I'll miss you. You take all the time you need to relax. Enjoy all of the things life has to offer, and let us know how things are going from time to time. I think so many of us are frustrated right now, and feel we're missing out on life outside of TTC...I know I feel this way sometimes. Enjoy your wine, your home, your DH, and know that we'll all still be here for you, as you've been there for us!


----------



## Roz

Miaowzen said:


> Hi Roz! Sometimes it takes a bit longer. I'm up to eighth cycle and apparently there's nothing wrong with me :shrug: it sounds like you're doing everything you can. The patience bit is so frustrating though hey. I hope your tests all come back saying nothing is wrong.

Hiya

thanks for that miaowzen. what tests did you get done? how are you feeling about it all? it's so hard to stay positive! x


----------



## Miaowzen

I had some kind of infection last month which made me feel like 6 weeks pregnant with morning sickness and cramps and things, it was intense! When I found out I was not pregnant I was really worried and rushed off to doctor who got me to have an ultrasound a few days later. It came back with no inflammation, no cysts or fibroids and a healthy pair of ovaries with plenty of follicles! Apparently I have a very retroverted uterus though and so she said the sperm can get a bit lost trying to find their way to the tubes. DH is healthy, so it will happen sometime I think.


----------



## Jazavac

I sometimes just wish I could fast forward the next two cycles (along with these 7-ish days that I have left in this one) just to see where I'm at... in the future. :lol:


----------



## Miaowzen

In ten years time you'll remember it in fast forward 

Maybe even in two months time! So you can have a retrospective fast forward lol


----------



## Jazavac

:lol:


----------



## aleja

oh my gosh i have some catching up to do.....

Nellie you are pregnant.!!!!! Congratulations that is fabulous news girl:happydance::happydance::happydance:
you must be so excited right now

for the curiousity in me, did u do anything different this cycle compared to others?

Coco--nooooo!!!!! i can completely understand why you are taking a break but i am going to miss you :cry: i will be stalking your journal of course xxx
take care and i am sure you will feel a bit better within a few days

Welcome to joeys and Roz. i hope you ladies enjoy the thread. I am sure you will learn a lot x I don't have much advice for you as i too am baffled by ttc. I am on my 9th cycle and confused as ever. We have a FS appt in January hopefully he will shed some light into what is going on. I seem to be ovulating each month based on my tests till now but maybe it is a DH sperm problem or me.who knows.. it really sucks month after month.


----------



## joeys3453

ok so still nothing today still have a slight cramp every now and then on my right side. I took the hpt yesterday afternoon and it was negative. I wish I just knew one way or the other! :hissy:


----------



## NellieRae

Miaowzen said:


> In ten years time you'll remember it in fast forward  Maybe even in two months time! So you can have a retrospective fast forward lol

:rofl:, Miaow!

Thanks, aleja. I am excited at times and other times trying to be more grounded because its so early. I won't miss a period even til after tomorrow. FX it stays! I only did a couple things different this cycle - had more :sex: and relaxed my ttc "rules" and diet. I've been stressed & upset over losing a friend and I decided that adding obsessive ttc wasn't going to work. I let myself off the hook & blamed it on the holidays. Also, I've been adding wheat grass to dinner ever night & spent some extra time outside for my "sun therapy" (soaking up vitamin D) Who knows, but I'll take it!

Joeys, you will know soon, but not soon enough. :dohh: It never is.


----------



## Roz

Miaowzen said:


> I had some kind of infection last month which made me feel like 6 weeks pregnant with morning sickness and cramps and things, it was intense! When I found out I was not pregnant I was really worried and rushed off to doctor who got me to have an ultrasound a few days later. It came back with no inflammation, no cysts or fibroids and a healthy pair of ovaries with plenty of follicles! Apparently I have a very retroverted uterus though and so she said the sperm can get a bit lost trying to find their way to the tubes. DH is healthy, so it will happen sometime I think.

That all sounds positive though... it's just the waiting for things to happen thats the worst. Hoping to find out about my hubby's sperm next month - fingers crossed it's OK x


----------



## joeys3453

roz good luck! hope it goes well!


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck with the SA, Roz!


----------



## DHime

hmmm I am getting cramplike feelings on my rights side too but it feels lower than my ovaries though. who knows? I am at 9 dpo so it's probably gas or something. lol

Roz - sometime o pain can start up prior to o or your LH may be low. Watch your temp to see if there is a rise later. Then you will know for sure. Just BD daily to cover your bases. (not pro advice but it is my oppinion)

Nellie - where is our updated pic? I wanna see some lines! lol


----------



## NellieRae

I am feeling the same on & off twinges that I feel every cycle down there. It probably is gas. :wacko: Nothing really different - except when I try a good, whole body stretch - then there is a weird kind of tightness in my abdomen, but way above the uterus. Hope that's ok.

Dhime, I did put a second picture up with more lines. Its just that Coco originally asked for it & I wanted to give it........a bit of space. :sad1:

https://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l598/NellieRae1/

Its pretty crazy how tests from the same batch have different strength lines with the same pee sample on each day. I guess they're cheapies for a reason - just a fill in til something gives enough hope to use the FRER!


----------



## joeys3453

oh well congrats I say you are pregers!!!!  How exciting! 

WE are going to do the test possibly tomorrow morning. My husband is getting a little more excited I just hope we don't get our hopes up to high!


----------



## DHime

Nellie - that's a far cry from faint. wow

AFM - good thing is ny temp is actually above normal lately. I almost never go over 98.6 but maybe this has something to do with the dietary changes. My sugar levels are balancing out for the first time in years. no... ever

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## wookie130

I'm okay, DHime. CD 4 here...AF is lightening up quite a bit finally.

Nellie, that's a BLAZING positive on the FRER!!! Woohoo!!! I just want to let you know how NORMAL AF crampiness and wierd twinges, tightening, etc. is in the first trimester. It just so happens that stuff starts to rearrange itself right off the bat, to make room for your growing uterus. And as your uterus stretches and starts to descend a bit lower, you'll feel other stuff. It is completely normal, and many, many, many women get the crampiness and tightening/pulling sensations. Look up "round ligament pain" for more info. I don't expect AF to show up...I have a good feeling about the next 8 months for you! I'm not psychic or anything, but you're definitely off to a good start. Beware of weeks 7 & 8, as that is when morning sickness can really kick in...it usually doesn't happen any sooner than this. And it may not happen at all! Ginger ale or ginger snaps and crackers will be your friend if you do have it, though. Morning sickness my arse...for a lot of people it's ALL DAY sickness. Or night sickness, or around-the-clock sickness. Another day pregnant, that's what counts! Only 240 or so more days!!! LOL!

You don't mind if I live vicariously through you, do you? LOL. Creepy, I know. I can't help it. Being pregnant is awesome...I wish it were my time. Shake some of that baby dust onto me, would you?


----------



## Jazavac

Wow, Nellie, awesome lines there!

I am a little bit tempted to go and pee on a stick, mostly because I have a huge stash. But then, nah, I guess I shouldn't, at least not yet. Overall, I'm doing fine. Except for the part where I am horribly tired and, ugh, constipated again. :rolleyes:


----------



## NellieRae

Wookie, you are such a sweetie - its perfectly ok! It makes me feel better because you've been there before & we haven't told _anyone_ yet, nor will we for a while. Its crazy to think my organs are already doing strange things in preparation - it seems like such along way off & the bean so little. If I'm still pregnant at 7 or 8 weeks in order to feel like crap, it will be wonderful! I hope your feeling is right! And I hope your time is coming _soon_. :flower: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Joeys, Jaza, & Dhime - let celebrate another bfp here in the next week or so! :baby:


----------



## BGulley

I'm getting ready to start an undergrad program and I want to get a baby out of the way before I start a grad program. Time is quickly running out and I am stressed to the hilt. Have been trying for 9 or so months. Bought some Pre~Seed. So we will see.


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi BGulley! Nellie look at that FRER. you're as pregnant as they come. Go you, you did it!!


----------



## joeys3453

ok so confused. i don't know if this is normal but i feel constipated but when i try to push @@@[email protected]@@ there is a slight blood. but then it stops.


----------



## DHime

welcome bgulley!
crossing my fingers to be next


----------



## bunda

joeys3453 said:


> ok so confused. i don't know if this is normal but i feel constipated but when i try to push @@@[email protected]@@ there is a slight blood. but then it stops.

This is most likely haemorrhoids, small blood vessels inside that have swollen and broken. If you've been constipated, that can have aggravated it to this.

If you see more blood (or very dark stools - blood in stools can sometimes look black) go to the docs. At the very least they'd be able to prescribe something to soothe. If you're worried, go to the docs. 

I'm lucky not to get to haemorrhoids (YET. I'm told sooner or later everyone gets them) but I've had enough TMI conversations to know what to look out for. :wacko:

Be careful about piling in the fibre to help things along, when you're constipated, though. A digestive system not accustomed to large volumes of fibre can shut down and make the problem worse. Always increase fibre _gradually_ (unless you want to feel like the human Hindenburg and not be fit for social interaction for a while).


----------



## bunda

Nellie, that's a pretty unequivocal positive. Hopefully that "I'm a total fraud" feeling will go away. I'll surely be checking in on your progress and, like GemGem does, please do pop in to let us know how things are progressing. So does that mean you're heading for a September bunny? Here's to a happy, healthy 9 months and beyond, with a strong Nelliebean (I love saying Nelliebean).


BGulley - having a baby 'out of the way' before becoming an undergraduate? I've spoken to women having (and having had) babies while studying for their degree - there is nooooooo such thing as 'baby out the way'. If it's in your uterus, that is far more 'out the way' than in a high chair. Having a baby now or in a year's time is going to disrupt your studies, no matter what. 

now, that might sound like I'm putting you off studying or ttc, but I'm totally not. I know plenty of women who have gained their degrees while pg, even heard of one woman who sat her exam the day before she went into labour. Hahaha as if you have the brain to revise with all that going on!

So it can be done. Supportive partner is pretty essential, but don't think you're working to a deadline with this. Good luck, though. What are you going to study?


----------



## gemgem77

Huge congrats Nellie that is great news :happydance:


----------



## aleja

NellieRae said:


> Miaowzen said:
> 
> 
> In ten years time you'll remember it in fast forward  Maybe even in two months time! So you can have a retrospective fast forward lol
> 
> :rofl:, Miaow!
> 
> Thanks, aleja. I am excited at times and other times trying to be more grounded because its so early. I won't miss a period even til after tomorrow. FX it stays! I only did a couple things different this cycle - had more :sex: and relaxed my ttc "rules" and diet. I've been stressed & upset over losing a friend and I decided that adding obsessive ttc wasn't going to work. I let myself off the hook & blamed it on the holidays. Also, I've been adding wheat grass to dinner ever night & spent some extra time outside for my "sun therapy" (soaking up vitamin D) Who knows, but I'll take it!
> 
> Joeys, you will know soon, but not soon enough. :dohh: It never is.Click to expand...

 thanks nellie i really do hope your bfp sticks:hugs:

its good to hear that a pregnancy can happen without the ttc rules as such. i agree that obsession isn't going to lead to a quicker victory and i am ready to pack in the ttc regime too. i am already feeling like i am entering holiday mode and i will not take any opks, temps or anything when i am in hawaii. i just feel like reclaiming my life even if it is for less that a month

hi bgulley...

me thinks we will have more bfps over the next few days:flower:


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, BGulley! I agree with bunda there. And I'm in grad school myself, on top of a full time job. I'm confident I'll get it all done. Somehow.

My chart looks stupid because I was really tired this morning. I took my temp at my regular hour, but I was so sleepy I kept falling back to sleep. After a long struggle, my thermometer decided to spit out 97.9. Which is not so normal for my 9DPO. I took it one more time when I woke up for real, at 9:30, and it was 98.6, which is a lot more likely. But I'd still left it down there. Whatever, it doesn't really matter anyway, as long as I'm not confusing FF with below cover line things, I suppose.

I need to finish decorating my tree. And get a bunch of other stuff done, argh. Weekends just don't last long enough, I swear.


----------



## joeys3453

bunda said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> ok so confused. i don't know if this is normal but i feel constipated but when i try to push @@@[email protected]@@ there is a slight blood. but then it stops.
> 
> This is most likely haemorrhoids, small blood vessels inside that have swollen and broken. If you've been constipated, that can have aggravated it to this.
> 
> If you see more blood (or very dark stools - blood in stools can sometimes look black) go to the docs. At the very least they'd be able to prescribe something to soothe. If you're worried, go to the docs.
> 
> I'm lucky not to get to haemorrhoids (YET. I'm told sooner or later everyone gets them) but I've had enough TMI conversations to know what to look out for. :wacko:
> 
> Be careful about piling in the fibre to help things along, when you're constipated, though. A digestive system not accustomed to large volumes of fibre can shut down and make the problem worse. Always increase fibre _gradually_ (unless you want to feel like the human Hindenburg and not be fit for social interaction for a while).Click to expand...

it was actually vaginal bleeding but it stopped the next time i went to the bathroom there has been no more blood. also not really any cramps. I took a test this morning and it stated not pregnant. Not sure what to think!!!:shrug:


----------



## Miaowzen

Not sure joeys. I guess we'll have to wait and see what Santa brings for you this month. Hopefully he's in cahoots with the stork.

I had a pap smear on Friday and then when I wiped after toilet the tp was covered in pale blood like heavy spotting. I was horrified! It took me a few moments to work out what it was.


----------



## DHime

Miaowzen - I usually bleed for a day after a pap smear. Don't worry. They cut into you a little sometimes when taking samples


----------



## Miaowzen

Thanks DHime. Yes, I stopped worrying a few seconds later when I realized it was the pap. How are you feeling?


----------



## UenvyMEsha

31....and already feeling it!


----------



## DHime

Miaow - Doing ok. Still having weird crampiness on my right side below the ovary area. Odd but I dunno if it means anything. Starting to wonder how soon I can test;

Uenvy - Welcome! So what's your story?

AFM... DH has been held back a semester in school. His professors thinks he isn't ready to be a student teacher. I can't help but think it may be better to wait to tcc for a couple of months. Now I also keep thinking that would be the one time we get a bfp. just watch... Murphey's law in action. lol


----------



## aleja

hi uenvy

dhime, that must be disappointing news for your DH. so does he have to re-do his practical or do more course work too? i bet you will get your bfp this month (as you said murphy's law) If you do, what is the most concerning thing? the money issue? And when you testing????:flower:

joeys, i can imagine it would be stressing for you just waiting it out to see what is happening with the late AF..sometimes we try to 'will' ourselves to either be pregnant or for AF to just show her ugly head but i think the stress makes it worse hence the late AF. If you wait a few days I am sure you will have an answer. GL:hugs:


----------



## DHime

well, after talking with dh, he doesnt want to wait.
money is an issue but we would be okay
testing hmmm 10dpo is a bit early i think


----------



## DHime

ok so now I started thinking about murphy and tested just now.
i think i see a line... i cant tell if my eyes are playing tricks on me though.
dammit... now im so testing daily. i shouldnt have done that.
smack me someone


----------



## DHime

hey wookie! wassup?


----------



## wookie130

DHime!!! Can you post a pic? Oh my, I hope it's your bfp at last! I'm sorry he has to retake his semester...did I understand that he's going for special education? That's my field! I love teaching, but I do work mainly with severely/profoundly autistic children, who also have comorbid mental disabilities. I have taught many medically fragile students also who have multiple physical disabilities. Very tough, but very rewarding.

Joeys, it's hard to say what's going on. All I can tell you is that when I was pregnant, I became HORRIBLY constipated, but it wasn't until about 9 weeks or so. And when I would strain to go, I did have a tiny bit of cervical bleeding. During pregnancy the cervix becomes very sensitive, and a strained bowel movement can cause a bit of irritation, hence the bleeding. Do you know how many days post-ovulation you are? Perhaps you're testing to early? Try to relax. Either AF will show, or she's messing with you, or...????

Welcome Uenvy and bgully!


----------



## DHime

Wookie - No pic. its just that light. gonna test again tomorrow am with fmu.
Yes ESE but elementary ages though. 
He failed practicum so he has to retake it next semester. It sure is hard for him too. what age group do you work with?


----------



## wookie130

My students are a bit older this year, ages 10 & 11, mostly. I typically have 7-9 year-olds. Why did he fail his practicum? Did his professors provide some kind of detailed explanation? Ugh, how frustrating. He'll make it, hon. Everything in it's due time. I keep telling myself this about having babies.


----------



## wookie130

The line is light? Is it pinkish, or is it greyish like a shadow?


----------



## DHime

No details - just that he could have been more engaging... he will make in the round though


----------



## wookie130

Bah, how frustrating! It's really, really hard to engage some of students in ANYTHING, particularly the kiddos with severe autism. They just don't socially connect with others in a typical way, and I find their play skills are often non-existant. I do use a lot of music with my kids this year, as they all seem to really connect with it. I feel like a dork running around singing all of the time, but hey, I'd stand on my head wearing a sombrero on my ass if it created some type of engagement for them.

I can't wait to hear what your test looks like in the morning! Praying this is it!!! We need a bfp to get this thread rolling!


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, good luck with FMU tomorrow.

I tested today just because I could. Or, just because I have a bunch of internet cheapies lying around.

Nothing, of course.


----------



## Jazavac

That's some bad news there for your husband, DHime. :(


----------



## wookie130

Jaz, do I see you're only 9 dpo?

No wonder it's negative, dear!!! Don't sweat it. How's your temps?


----------



## Jazavac

Temps are fine. I explained earlier that I don't think I kept my mouth shut while taking it this morning at 6:30 (was really sleepy) so it came back with only 97.9. When I woke up for real around 9, it was 98.6, which is a lot more likely for this time of cycle for me.

And yes, it's day 9, judging by my own crosshairs. FF actually wants today to be my 8DPO.


----------



## wookie130

Ah, that's right, Jaz. I forgot about what you mentioned earlier. Do you have a good feeling about this month? Anything wierd or out of the ordinary?


----------



## wookie130

I should mention that I often find FF's algorithm to be crack-headish at times. Last month was a flaky FF month for me. Come to think of it, CBFM was freaky-deaky too. Or, perhaps it's just my funky reproductive system. Who knows?


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, its funny how we come to depend on our charts having a certain shape to them. FX that it wasn't a sleepy temp fail, but maybe an implantation dip? :) 

Aleja, I am with you 100% on your plan to just throw it all out the window and have a holiday sans ttc. You'll be back at the routine soon enough. Let life get in the way.

Bunda, :kiss: I love saying Nelliebean, too! I mostly don't feel different, maybe a touch more hormonal. Started having light cramps, though. Its supposed to be normal, I know - I just hate how it feels like right before AF....when AF is due now. 

DHime, sorry to hear about the unwanted change of plans for DH. :hugs: If this ends in a bfp thanks to old Murphy, maybe it can be just a little bump in the road that you laugh about someday? I can't wait to see a pic of tomorrow's test!


----------



## bunda

If all goes well for the both of us, there'll be a Nellie-belly and Bundabump all on the same thread 

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/fotosaya2/2011-12-11092907.jpg


----------



## aleja

omg!!! more bfps!!

congrats bunda, that is definitely a double line:happydance::happydance:


dhime you may be next

maybe its a lucky month after all.


----------



## Miaowzen

Eeeeeeee! That's a very pregnant Bunda!

Wow, this is so awesome


----------



## DHime

BUNDA! Woohoo! :hugs:

Not to steal your thunder but I think we might be bump buddies...

I didn't take a pic cause it was very light but DH and I could both see it. A VERY faint BFP at 11 DPO!


----------



## bunda

DHime said:


> BUNDA! Woohoo! :hugs:
> 
> Not to steal your thunder but I think we might be bump buddies...
> 
> I didn't take a pic cause it was very light but DH and I could both see it. A VERY faint BFP at 11 DPO!


WAAAAAAAAAAH! oh I hope so!!!! I was thinking last week how great it would be if a bunch of us got super fertile and all moved to a bump buddies thread together. I've got my fingers crossed for a few others here too (c'mon girls!):xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:

I had a reeeeaally faint line yesterday (13dpo) on an ic. I wasn't too trusting of that, but this morning was a more definite double line on a FRER. Give it another go tomorrow. Oh I hope this is it for you, too!:xmas23:


----------



## DHime

FX for us both for sticky beans this time round.
I am trying not to get excited till AF is 2 weeks late. After last time I can't help but be a bit apprehensive.


----------



## Jazavac

Wooohoo!

Congrats, bunda!

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you. 

I'll be the last one in this thread, just like I am the last one in the group of my Croatian friends, not counting two with horrible diagnosis, who pretty much really only want to have a 2nd child each, yet know they likely won't get them, at least not by just temping and having sex.


----------



## bunda

it's early days yet, Jazavac. My line was faint, even three days later into my LP than you are right now. There's time yet. I'll be 'badgering' you to test Wednesday.:flower:


----------



## Jazavac

I'll likely make it to Wednesday, since my AF is due Thursday or Friday, but I really don't think there will be anything. It'd be nice if it could hold off until after my ob/gyn appointment on Wednesday, that's for sure. They've been putting off my annual checkup for six months, so I'll be really angry if it will be me to reschedule this time.

It's just that I stupidly get my hopes up every once in a while, unfortunately. But I guess I'm still reasonably holding onto my zen, which I suppose is good.


----------



## NellieRae

Oh My :bfp:'s !!!!!!

Bunda & Dhime, I am soooooo excited to be bump buddies with you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congrats ladies!!!

Miaow you were so right about this being a lucky month. Now stick, and be healthy little beans. Please, please, please, please............:cloud9:
Dhime, lets see a pic as soon as you get a line dark enough to photograph. 11 dpo is pretty darn early, so we'll wait! :)


----------



## wookie130

OMG, Bunda!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you! This is so exciting! Oh, what a happy day on this thread!!!! That's a nice visible positive, honey!

And DHime!!!!!! Yay, girl!!!!!!! Congrats to you, too! A line is a line is a line...those tests don't get it wrong! 

Praying you both have sticky beans, and have a happy & healthy 9 months to both of you! Now, run along and pop those prenatal vitamins, and make an appointment with your doctor or midwife! 

Jazavac- You're next, I can feel it! Even if you're not, I have a sinking feeling this isn't going to come easily for me, if at all, so you're NOT alone in feeling like this. I sincerely hope you get a bfp on Thursday or Friday. That would make my day!

CD 6 here. Nothing too exciting here in the follicular phase!


----------



## Miaowzen

Yes, it is a lucky month, I've been seeing BFPs everywhere! 

Congrats DHime!!! Isn't it great you all get to be bump buddies together


----------



## DHime

It would be great if all us could get a bfp this month!
i can't help but hope


----------



## Jazavac

I highly doubt it, since all of us would include me, and I pretty much believe that our baby won't come from our bedroom. Instead, it will cost a fortune. This or that way. :shrug:


----------



## Miaowzen

Ah, don't be so down on yourself Jaza. You have just as much chances as everyone else, just got to have sex at the right time :hugs: reserve may be low but it's not gone

Your chart cycles always look really healthy and you're a few months behind me of trying and I'm supposedly healthy :shrug: just takes time sometimes


----------



## joeys3453

aleja said:


> hi uenvy
> 
> dhime, that must be disappointing news for your DH. so does he have to re-do his practical or do more course work too? i bet you will get your bfp this month (as you said murphy's law) If you do, what is the most concerning thing? the money issue? And when you testing????:flower:
> 
> joeys, i can imagine it would be stressing for you just waiting it out to see what is happening with the late AF..sometimes we try to 'will' ourselves to either be pregnant or for AF to just show her ugly head but i think the stress makes it worse hence the late AF. If you wait a few days I am sure you will have an answer. GL:hugs:

yeah i am not sure what is going tomorrow is a week late and getting cramps every now and then but no period. A little frustrating!


----------



## DHime

I am with miaowzen Jaz.
You will make it. don't be down on yourself. You CAN do this. Please don't lose hope Jaz.


----------



## Jazavac

I've never really had hope, so I won't really lose it either. I'm too big a realist to hang onto straws, (un)fortunately. 

We've been having sex at the right time, but what's going on is exactly what we expected. My chart does look healthy and I'm overall healthy, too. But it doesn't really always mean much of anything. There are so many cases of unexplained infertility and, even besides that, we've got low sperm count issue, as well as my low reserve to deal with. So it really likely won't happen and if it does, that it'll be pretty much a miracle. 

I'm not particularly upset about it, either. It's all still within the department of Zen. It's just that every now and then I have to get a little bit sad about it. :shrug:


----------



## Miaowzen

Ah, it's only five or six months... That's really only five times getting the timing right. It's not like you have a chance every day :hugs: realism is to remember that 5 is not a statistically significant sample size :hugs:


----------



## bunda

after 6 months of trying, you're still in with 50% of people our age who are still trying. The majority of those trying do get there within a year. Don't get so sure of a negative until a year has gone by. You're not a statistical anomaly yet!

Although I agree, realising it might not happen is more realistic than thinking "oh I definitely WILL" because plenty of people never do BUT thinking you definitely won't is JUST as illogical (captain). 

But it sounds to me like you aren't giving up hope (because you're still doing all the right things to make it happen), so just keep this up.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
congratulations again on the bunch of fresh buns cooking in the oven. it is very exciting times for you all
:hugs::hugs:

jaza i see how you would think that you will be the last one.. but girl you got a long way to go! i feel this way too but try to keep things in perspective. most women our age do take about 12 months or more to fall pregnant. i have been chatting to few of my friends and at least they are honest in saying that it was not easy at all. and these are all normal healthy 30 somethings (and some with a few fertility type issues too). they all took about 12 months. I think 6 months is nothing in the scheme of things. 
Yes we get a few lucky ones that get preggers after a few months but unfortunately its luck of the draw sometimes. 
I think i am going to not worry too much until my FS appt in January. I doubt it will happen this month but i am ok with that. plus cocktails in hawaii aren't a bad alternative.

uenvy, i think if your AF is a week late maybe its time to get a proper blood test? Have you had any other cycles that have been this long? you may indeed be pregnant!! Recently my friend's sister found out she was preggers and she kept getting bfns but no period...you never know!


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks for all of your support, girls. :)

I don't have that one year, though. After 35, you shouldn't go longer than six months. Yeah, I'm 34 (as if there's a difference in the first place :rolleyes:), but I've already seen my doctor and all I have is a six month window. Which I am done using up this week, pretty much. The main reason we'll be extending our grace period to two extra month is money - at this point, we're still not sure we want to spend some insane amounts on something that is very unlikely to happen.

But we'll see. It looks like my period will hold off long enough for me to get my PAP smear done as scheduled. I suppose that's something, too.


----------



## joeys3453

well woke up with cramps this morning a light blood. so i believe that AF has struck. It is about a week late for me! :-(


----------



## Jazavac

Did you say anything about temping, joeys? If you don't, then your AF really probably wasn't late, but instead your ovulation got delayed for some reason.

Either way, sorry for the bleeding. :(


----------



## DHime

Joeys - sorry she got you sweetie
Uenvy - hang in there. just treat you body as though you are pg and try to relax. I once went 3 months without a period and all tests were neg. (this was before TTC so you can imagine how freaked I was) The doc said it was stress that caused it. (go figure right?)


----------



## joeys3453

unfortunetly i am not temping but planned to this month. Should i start temping today or tomorrow? Is there a type that is better than others? :dohh: My husband thinks this is stuff I should have known since i was a girl and I told him that we were always tought how not to get pregnant instead of how to!


----------



## joeys3453

Also I am not sure if this will mess up with my ovulation time now. SHould I check for it like when it would be my normal time?


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks ladies. I am not really sure what is going on. ***TMI****Again this month it is weird so far there is like clear really stringy mucus or egg like substance along with some bleeding. It is kind of worry some. I did go into the dr last month for this and she said that everything was fine for what she saw and my ovaries were working fine.


----------



## wookie130

Joeys, run out and grab an actual BBT thermometer today, sign up for Fertility Friend, and start tomorrow. You need to take your temp first thing in the morning, before you get out of bed, talk, anything. I basically set my alarm for 5:00 a.m. every morning, keep my thermie on my bedside table, pop it in, and shut it off. I then go back to sleep. I check my temp when I actually get up, by looking at my thermometer's memory, and then chart it on Fertility Friend. Hope this helps!


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> Joeys, run out and grab an actual BBT thermometer today, sign up for Fertility Friend, and start tomorrow. You need to take your temp first thing in the morning, before you get out of bed, talk, anything. I basically set my alarm for 5:00 a.m. every morning, keep my thermie on my bedside table, pop it in, and shut it off. I then go back to sleep. I check my temp when I actually get up, by looking at my thermometer's memory, and then chart it on Fertility Friend. Hope this helps!

Ok i was planning to do that today actually just wasn't sure if there was a specific one to get. Can you get up to go to the bathroom to check it will that matter or will you have to do it while still in bed? I normally get up at 6:17 ( i know a weird time) :wacko: so if i take it the thermometer should keep the reading correct? Sorry I just want to make sure i am doing it correclty!


----------



## Jazavac

That's how I do it, too. My alarm is just set to a different hour.


----------



## Jazavac

You have to do it BEFORE you do anything at all. So the moment you open your eyes, pop the thermometer in your mouth (or vagina) and take the temp. Then do as you please.


----------



## gemgem77

WOW I popped in for a minute and can't believe all the BFP's!!!

Congrats, NellieRae, Bunda and DHime so so happy for you all xx


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, have you posted a pic of your HPT? I might've missed it, hm.


My boot situation got resolved, it seems. I got an email today saying I should ship the broken ones over. They'll send me a new pair. Cool. Saves me a lot of money. I just hope it'll get done in a timely manner. We're expecting a snow storm this Wednesday... and there'll be many more to come.


----------



## DHime

DH and I are still not getting excited yet. Even with a BFP we are not exactly acknowledging it yet. It think we are both affraid of disappointment a second time. Realistically I know that would highly unlikely to happen given the statistics but I can't help it.
BTW it is still too light to show in the pic. I think it's the camera flash making it look lighter. 
I will put more faith in it as it gets darker. I was getting cramps yesterday off and on. Oh and I can now tell the difference between the PG cramps and AF cramps though. It is a slightly different sensation.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, I can understand that.

If I ever get to the + of any sort, I probably won't get excited and/or relax until the baby is born (and is at least remotely healthy).


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, I hope that you do get pregnant & that you will spend at least some of your pregnancy all happy & glowing! People say the worry will always be there, even after a healthy baby is born. SIDs, developmental delays, etc. 

I am trying not to get _too_ excited just in case.....must stay grounded because its sooo early. I feel a little better with every milestone - like actually missing my period and my temp staying up. If something does go wrong, then I will let myself panic & despair then. Dhime, try using natural light next to a window & turn off that flash. :) I peed on another hpt this morning just to make sure it was getting darker. :blush:

On a random note, DH & I went on our annual hiking trip into the mountains to find our Christmas tree. There was A LOT more snow up there this year & we found that even a Subaru can get stuck in a foot of snow on an unplowed road when the bigger trucks driving by left deep ruts. We had to have good samaritans pull us out of a snowbank twice!


----------



## DHime

Nellie - I will try that in the morning. I am just watching for a darker line each time right now. I freaked this morning when I couldn't find my thermy. lol I was up and hunting and then realized I sort of missed the temping window and just went back to sleep. DH asked me if I wanted to go walking and I said I am locking myself down to rest during this next week. I am not doing anything to shock my system right now.
Oddly enough, I keep getting the oddest periodic stuffy nose. Hits me for 5 min and then dissappears. Also got a cold sore. always the cold sore. curse my mother for giving me that as a child. I blink wrong and get one. lol


----------



## Jazavac

It's only because of our genetic background that I'd be worrying so much.

Anyway. I got bored and started a TTC journal. :lol:


----------



## wookie130

DHime, Nellie, and Bunda, you're probably right to contain your excitement, as it is very early. However, just keep reminding yourself that the bean has an 85% chance of sticking, once you get a visibly positive test on an hpt. And those odds are great! Most pregnancies don't make it this far...the majority of pregnancies end before they're even detectable by an hpt...which is a true chemical pregnancy. It's looking good for all of you...once you hit the 12 week mark, even better! Just keep reminding yourself that TODAY I am pregnant. And enjoy TODAY. We don't know what will happen tomorrow or next week, so I feel that it really should be taken one day at a time.

When or if I get my next bfp, I am going to be scared out of my wits, because I've lost a baby toward the end of the first trimester. I don't feel that it would have been any easier losing the baby much earlier in the pregnancy, say at 5 or 7 weeks along. I can't say with any experience that it would be harder or more traumatic to lose a baby six months into the pregnancy...a loss is a loss, and a loss can occur at any time. It is important to stay realistic.

But, it's important to ENJOY what's been given to you, TODAY. No one can predict where it's going to go, but I pray in earnest that it leads to a take-home bundle for all three of you gals. Lord knows, that's what all of us wants!

Jaz, take heart hon. All hope is not lost for you and your DH. Sure, you have some physiological stuff working against you, but how many babies are born, that were born against all of the odds? MANY, MANY BABIES!!! Again, I know you're trying to remain guarded, and feel that you're taking the "safer" route by not getting your hopes up. And I do feel it's important to remain realistic, and to plan for the obstacles you know that exist for you and DH. But, you shouldn't give up. If that baby comes naturally for you, great! And only you and DH can decide if you want to pour the money into trying for a baby through assisted conception...through this means, you have as good of odds as anyone else, so remember that! There will always be a way for you become a mother...whether it be on your own, through IUI, IVF, a surrogate, or adoption. There will be a way for you, please hang in there.


----------



## Miaowzen

Pretty much everyone has had a pregnancy loss it seems - m/c, first trimester, second trimester birth in my case, but most of the time these things only happen once to a person. It's awful when it's your first though and sets up a lot of stress. I quit my job 8 months ago I was so stressed just by thinking about being pregnant! I'm calmer now I think, so maybe I needed it. When those beans stick around for a couple of weeks some of the stress will wear off I hope.


----------



## DHime

I got a pic this am but I also got another surprise. spotting. yay
My temp has gone down a bit but the line on the test has gotten stronger so I am at a loss.
I sure hope this is the normal kind of spotting and not AF poking her nose where it doesn't belong...


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, I'm keeping my fingers crossed! With a stronger line, you should be good.


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies! sorry I've been awol-was too much going on with jury service and wedding planning...but jury service has now come to an end after a grueling 9week case...just going back today for sentencing...

Anyway, super to hear about all the BFPs! Stay positive all of you :thumbup: Must say it gives the rest of us some hope (at least me!) that they're starting to arrive! Little bummed at the moment about my cycles...my LP has dropped from 11 days to 8-9 days for the last 3 cycles...not what I was hoping for :cry:


----------



## joeys3453

well today is my first day of testing so we will see how it goes!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DHime

FX for you Joeys

Jaz - well, it just came a shock this morning. I know it's common but it gives me flashbacks of last time. Difference is my hcg levels seem to be increasing jusging from the line anyway. DH and I are just holding our breath right now.

Oh and I am re-introducing carbs starting Friday but only complex ones. no sugar. I don't want to risk the bean's health.


----------



## joeys3453

DHime good luck I am sure it is nothing. I say take it easy and eat normal food! :happydance:


----------



## NellieRae

Welcome back, anniepie! :hi: Are you taking anything for your lp at the moment? I know it isn't really isn't ideal, but some eggs do implant earlier than 8-9 days. In fact, the healthiest ones seem to. :hugs:

Dhime, if this bean is not viable, I doubt there is anything you could do to prevent it, no matter what you eat or do. BUT, hopefully this spotting you're getting _is_ the normal kind and it doesn't last long so you can regain your sanity. Please, please, please.......FX


----------



## Jazavac

My temp's been slowly getting down, pretty much, so I guess AF is due... whenever she comes. With ovulation jumping between day 15 and 18-ish, it's a bit hard to predict. I guess I just hope it doesn't show up before I am out of my ob/gyn's office, which is tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, I got some of my numbers back from the doctor's office. The official paperwork from the lab is still stuck somewhere in the mail, or whatever, but the doctor's letter mentioned a few. My TSH came back at 1.59, which is just fine. For the first time in years, my triglycerides went all the way down, far from the upper limit.

It's both bad and good, of course. TSH was one of my last resorts, while looking for something to blame. :lol:


----------



## DHime

Thanks Nellie
I googled it (bad I know) but I actually found it is common. Made me feel alot better to see stats you know?

Jaz - what is tsh?


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, that's wonderful news about you TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone)! :happydance: I know, its an easy culprit to blame, but your number sounds perfect & isn't it nice not to have a dysfunctional thyroid that'll leave you dependent on meds forever? :yipee: You could easily have enough to blame with the male factor, you know.


Dhime, yes and really, you're only 12 dpo, right? Too early for your period & I don't recall you having a spotting before af thing. Probably just a little IB going on.


----------



## Jazavac

Male factor could be a big issue for us, which makes the whole thing pretty shitty, grr. 12 million spermies is on the low side, but easy to work with in IVF. On the other side, even though I'm overall fine, my low ovarian reserve/low responder/shitty AMH puts me into the group that's almost impossible to stimulate. So yay for us!

I guess I could test tomorrow morning, just to make sure. I suppose I want to know in advance if there's anything at all for the ob/gyn to see, should he decide to go for an ultrasound. I don't think I really need one, since I had my antral follicles counted in September and all was good, but if it's free... sure, why not.


----------



## DHime

Nellie - Thanks. I was thinking the same thing. I noticed af isn't due for a couple more days but at the same time, I never heard of IB at 12 DPO either. I am gonna have to just keep taking tests to keep myself sane. Making a doc apt next week for a check up and confirm. 

Funny how Murphy's law works huh? Up goes the rollercoaster!


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime, I read that spotting occurs in 10% of early pregnancies and almost always continues to term. It seems quite common.


----------



## DHime

thanks for the support.
I tested again tonight and it's darker again! yay
gonna try to post a pic from yesterdays test so you guys can finally see it


----------



## Miaowzen

:happydance:


----------



## DHime

ok. I don't have photo bucket so its in my profile
Tonights is darker. not even using fmu at this point lol


----------



## Jazavac

That's really dark, for real! Yay, DHime!


Mine was absolutely blank just about half an hour ago. Again nothing to even imagine, let alone actually see.


----------



## NellieRae

:yipee:Very clear pink line! Can't wait til you officially miss your period! 

I went to the birth center today to pick up the prenatals my midwife carries - expensive, but organic & not synthetic vitamins (a nod from Miaow? :haha:) We have an orientation there this Sat & I hope I'm still pregnant for it.


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, :hugs: I know you're fine & all, because you're strong.....but it still sucks for a minute to see the empty white space.


----------



## Jazavac

I guess I'll always have my insanely positive OPKs to stare at. While looking for a second line of some sort and all.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> I guess I'll always have my insanely positive OPKs to stare at. While looking for a second line of some sort and all.

haha i am right there with you on that one!!!


----------



## Miaowzen

I haven't tried OPKs yet! I don't think it matters in our case as we have sex most days anyway. 

Today is my O day I think, or possibly tomorrow, and I accidentally left my cervical cap in over night from when I was trying to hold all the sperms in. My cervix was so high that neither of us noticed. Once I realised and fished it out I had to use a preseed applicator to put the semen back in me and then spent a bit of time lying with on my head on the floor and my legs on the bed to hopefully make up for the bad start. BDed last night though luckily.

Funny times!


----------



## Jazavac

I read about that in your journal, Miaow. :rofl:


----------



## Miaowzen

Yeah, I figured some of the others would get a giggle out of it :laugh2: :blush:


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
miaow i am sure you got plenty more spermy coming at ya each day that one 'bad start' batch shouldn't be a problem.

i agree on the blank white as snow hpt stick. worse feeling which is why i only have the heart to do one per cycle. 

to all you pregnant ladies, i will miss you when you move onto the bump buddy threads:hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

Thanks Aleja, yeah DH was frisky when he got home and wanted to go another three times so I think I'm well covered now.


----------



## anniepie

DHime...try not to stress too much about the spotting...I know you've a history which will be making you really nervous to see it, but spotting in early pregnancy is really common... :hug:

Miaow- your cervical cap story made me laugh :xmas13:


----------



## Jazavac

I'll miss you all, too, when you graduate to some other threads!

I tested this morning, too, again just because I could. Nothing, as expected. At least it's really pretty safe to say I can get through my dr's appointment today.


----------



## DHime

Thanks ladies - I will miss you too if everything pans out. 

Miaow - OMG that was funny. I had the funniest mental picture!

I am doing better now - spotting stopped. AF due today so it the threshold day! After this I can consider it official. The just hanging in there. DH was disappointed when I said no boom boom while spotting. He ended up play vid games till bedtime to keep his hands busy. lol
Oddlly my temp went all the way up to 98.89 today. over half a degree. neat


----------



## NellieRae

Miaow, :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: They say becoming a parent turns you into a crazy person (I have seen this), but TTC definitely ramps up the crazy in preparation!

Dhime, that's looking really good! I bet there's no sign of AF today. :)

Thanks, Jaza & aleja. I will miss you guys, too, but probably keep stalking here, waiting for your bfp's. :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

:dance:

An online friend of mine had her baby today (her 3rd) at home, full term. I don't know the details yet, but I am really happy for her because she really wanted everything this way. Last time I talked to her, she was preparing for another hospital birth (it's technically impossible to get all the regular assistance at home in our region back home).


----------



## Coconuts

Hey you guys!

Waaaaaaaaaay too many messages to catch up on. But I just wanted to break radio silence and pop back in here to tell you guys that I saw the doc the other day. He had a feel and said he things polyps and fibroids are jumping the gun a bit but has made an appointment for me to see a gyno on Jan 16th so only about a month to wait so I'm happy. 
It means me and DH can give things another go on our own this month. I've decided to go free!!!!! :shock: I'm ditching the thermy, the OPKs, everything! My fertile window is conveniently going to fall over the week DH and I have taken off from work so we'll be able to relax and enjoy a good old bonkfest all week :smug: I'm hoping being lost in the cycle will kill some of the day counting stress for a bit.

I can't remember if I told you about the outcome of my eye problem but it's all OK. The layers of my retina have separated and there's a small pocked of water in there which is disturbing my vision. It should resolve on it's own in about 3 months *breaths sigh of relief!* I have another eye appointment at the beginning of March.

So that's me. Just thought I'd let you know what's going on.

I'm still lurking around on BnB in my jornal and that's usually up to date. So great to see so many of you lovely lot over there to keep an eye on me, you guys are the best!!!!!!!!!!!

:hi: Hi to all the newbies, sorry I wasn't here to be part of the welcome comittee but things were getting a little much. I'll be back again at some point so hope to get to know you all a little better then.

Bye you guys. So much love for you all. xxxxxx


----------



## DHime

Yep. no sign of the witch! No spotting... starting to feel better about this and starting to feel that "omg i'm pg!" panic thing. Secondary phase of acceptance.

Oh! I had some bread today and didn't even like it. I think I will have to just try to eat fruit.
As my apetite changes I will go with the flow though.


----------



## Miaowzen

Lol Coconuts, next time you come back the thread will be empty :winkwink: we have so many pregnant ladies now!! :laugh2:


----------



## Jazavac

It'll be just me next time you're here! ;)

My new ob/gyn guy is great. And I feel horribly beaten and don't quite get it. Amongst other things, it feels like I'll just barf all over everything. And a little bit before the doctor's visit, I started drowning in EWCM. :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Miaowzen

Urgh, you doing ok? Maybe you need to rest a bit?


----------



## DHime

Wow Jaz. Maybe you get fertile in response to stress. Interesting.
I never did get any ewcm so it's a total mystery to me.
I am not sure coco saw all the bfp's. lol


----------



## DHime

OK, so I just had a holy crap moment.


----------



## Miaowzen

What happened?


----------



## DHime

Just the OMG moment when u realize you really are gonna go thru labor. ouch
to make it worse the DH keeps reminding me of it.

Oh, and we r nicknaming this one Button.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh yeah, the labour thing had me worried too. Best not to think about it too much and just live each day I think


----------



## Jazavac

Okay, I feel a lot better now. Have been for a while, actually. I guess what hit me wrong was above-freezing temperature after days of horribly cold stuff, a lot of rain, plus the fact that the actual clinic is situated underground, level -1, no windows and heat set to +4243543 degrees.

I love the doctor and am really glad I found him. Insanely patient (I was in for about an hour and a half, going through just about anything and everything I wanted to ask and that he wanted to ask me as well), interested in things, friendly, professional and knowledgeable. I'll stick with him during pregnancy, too, should it ever happen (and on top of whoever will want to monitor our likely-messy stuff up in the Cities, at the other clinic). 

Confusing bit: EWCM - it was there before the appointment. I am pretty positive that it was not leftover stuff from last night's BD. Those things usually look different. And then, during the exam, I asked him about the cervix. I said I couldn't quite figure it out and whatnot. So he said I should disregard it because ... it's too high. Abuuh? Well, a day or two before my period, the damn thing is so high he said I wouldn't be able to even reach it with my fingers. 

Huh? 

Where on earth is it, then, during my fertile window? In my throat?

No clue. I hope this weirdness isn't prevent us from getting the swimmers in. Or maybe I am mysteriously fertile right before my period. Hm. I guess we'll see. I actually have no PMS symptoms at all. I'm just irritable, and I'm usually more irritable pre-ovulation than I am pre-period.


----------



## Miaowzen

Being high wouldn't prevent the swimmers. High is better because then there are fewer folds of skin for them to get stuck in.


----------



## DHime

Jaz - Maybe you are one of those that needs to stand on your head.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't really think it matters. Not standing on my head, but the whole idea of possibly having something different. I suppose someone would have told me by now.

Reporting CD1 here.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, my fellow thirty-something lovelies.

I've had the flu the past two days, and was too weak to even type. I was finally able to have a small cup of coffee this morning, which is helping my headache.

Jaz- I don't think the high cervical position would effect the swimmers, either. Wierd abou the ewcm, huh? I don't get it too often...I often wonder if that isn't part of my trouble.

DHime- Yay for the spotting ending! But please DO NOT think about labor and delivery yet!!!! Let's get through the first 12 weeks first! Have you made an appointment for an early scan? If not, make sure they'll scan you early in week 7 or 8...you've suffered an early loss before, so they need to monitor things a bit more closely in the first tri, especially. 

Nellie- 5 weeks down! When is your first prenatal appointment? 

Aww, Coco, we miss ya! 

AFM, CD 10 here. Monitor is giving me highs now. Nothing terribly exciting.


----------



## DHime

Trying to get in to the docs.
Having an issue with my insurance claiming I didn't pick a pcp.
Go figure!

Good news - temp still at 98.89 yay!


----------



## wookie130

DHime, do yourself a huge favor, and ditch the thermometer until further notice! LOL!!!!


----------



## NellieRae

wookie, sorry you've been feeling so awful! :hugs: hopefully you'll feel 100% again by hatching time so you can get some good :sex: this cycle & be able to enjoy Christmas - which is coming up so fast, its scary.

Stupid :witch:, Jaza. At least she stayed away for your appt, though. Did you go home and tell your DH about the mysterious cervix height and that he _really_ needs to be drilling for oil, apparently? :haha: I be your doc sees enough different bodies that one a little high or a little low doesn't phase him.

I don't have my first appt. set yet, but I did call the midwife and we have a Birth Center orientation to go to on Sat. We'll make the appt then, but she said they usually schedule the first visit for about 10 wks! Seems like light years from now! If I have questions, though, I know she is very available.


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, I hope you feel better soon!

I have no clue about the high cervix, but I'm not really going to worry about it either. The reproductive guy must've seen it, too, so I guess he would've said something. 

I just asked in your journal, too, Nellie - what are the prenatals you are taking?


----------



## NellieRae

ts not actually a prenatal, but rather a combo of things she gave me from a brand called Standard Process Whole Food Supplements. Its a company that has a large organic farm in Wisconsin, apparently, and I like their principals of health through nutrition (from foods, rather than lab made vitamins or medicines.) We'll see. At the moment, I'm on the Cyrofood, Folic Acid & Omega 3's. Looks like you can some of it on Amazon or other health food stores online.


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks, I'll look into it. We have a decent Co-Op nearby and I'm heading to Minneapolis Monday, so I can stop by Whole Foods or Trader Joe's to look further.


----------



## DHime

Awww I love Trader Joes and we don't have any here.

My first midwife appt is Tuesday morning. Why am I so nervous?


----------



## Jazavac

Am I the only one seeing an ob/gyn here, instead of a midwife? Hmm.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> Am I the only one seeing an ob/gyn here, instead of a midwife? Hmm.

i plan to see an ob/gyn


----------



## NellieRae

I don't know, but I'm jealous, Dhime! I don't have a proper first appt until about 10 wks! Though, I will see her Sat, its not really an appt - lots of people will be there. Maybe its b/c its a birthing center, not a hospital? 

Jaza, its a personal choice. I didn't have an ob/gyn that I had a relationship with before, so I chose a midwife based on what I want from care & birthing experience. Since we started ttc without health insurance, the birthing center might have been our only option - but it turns out I prefer it there. :) That's all. Call me crazy, but I scheduled a maternity tour with every major hospital in this city before deciding. If I become high risk for some reason, I have my preferences now. :wacko: Oh, and I did this over the summer....:blush: looong before a bfp.


----------



## Jazavac

I've not gone yet as far as to make an actual decision, but I do have my (long) list of requirements.

Midwives are just not something I'm used to, as back in Croatia they are (long story) not allowed private practice of any sort. Or even practice outside an actual healthcare facility. So we have them, of course, at hospitals doing their regular stuff, but you can't just... have one. Many women would love that to be possible, of course, so it's being worked on. Home birth is of course not illegal, but you can't have legal assistance. Therefore, Croatian women hire midwives from, say, Austria. Funky stuff is going on there...

Anyway, my closest birthing center is about 45 minutes from here so I am pretty unsure of that option. The hospital, which is where my current ob/gyn is at, is something I hate (according to the experiences I've heard about), but I guess I'm way too far from giving birth to anyone, so I shouldn't really worry about it yet. 

I'll probably be in a situation way too risky for home birth or whatot, anyway.

So, you can actually do the whole tour without even being pregnant?


----------



## DHime

NEAT. I am just worried about going to a hosp given the level of pressure to use drugs and/or have a c-section. 
The birthing center is the only one in town so not alot of choices here. Also it is next door to a hopsital so it is very convenient is case something goes wrong. I have no idea what to expect though. DH wants to go with me so we shall see how it goes.


----------



## Miaowzen

We're in the same situation as you here Jaza. Midwives are not entitled to public liability insurance and they are not allowed to give any pharmaceutical medicines (many turn to herbs) and so if you use one for a home birth you might only find a handful in the whole country willing to do it. In my last city there was not one. So generally you go with a doula instead and get a private obstetrician through health insurance. But it's not the same at all because obstetricians are trained surgeons and midwives are typically into doing things naturally. So the doula you hire is basically there to remind your obstetrician that you want to keep things natural, because while you're in labour and grumpy you don't feel like conversing much. I'd much rather have a midwife and I'm terrified of hospitals after last time so when I do eventually get pregnant and go to hospital it will be quite an ordeal. I think I'd be too nervous to have a home birth anyway, because I am so scared of the baby not getting enough oxygen and needing to go on a ventilator. Not that that's normal, but last time I was in a hospital and it was still too late! :sad1:


----------



## NellieRae

After watching_ Pregnant in America_ and The _Business of Being Born_, I realize that the role of doctors & midwives have changed back and forth throughout American history, with regards to what they are expected or allowed to do. Most of our grandparents in the US were born at home.

No one can predict what will happen when the time comes, but I'm glad that here in the US, midwives can have their own practice & prescribe drugs. They even have oxygen if the baby needs it at the Birth Center, so I feel good. Plus, the hospital - if we had an emergency - is less than 10 minutes away. 

But Miaow, you might be able to find the right combo of doctor & hospital to make you feel comfortable. One of the hospitals here, I discovered, are a lot more into natural birth and letting/encouraging you move to around & deliver in whatever position you want. And nope, I didn't have to be pregnant to schedule myself in with a tour! :) I hope you have the problem of making that decision again soon! :flower:


----------



## bunda

You guys are so far ahead of me. I have _no idea_ what the situation is about birthing where I live. This town does have a strong 'alternative' culture and a lot of well-educated women, plus the NHS seems to be a lot better about giving women the choice on where and how to give birth - none of this being forced into stirrups like it used to be. It sounds to me like America is still in the 1960s on its practices around labour! 

Still, I'd better educate myself on the options. There are two hospitals here. OH wants me to have a home birth, but, frankly, I'm too scared. My mother nearly lost her baby with the first and had dangerous complications at the birth of her other two (placenta got stuck). I know that doesn't necessarily mean I will, too - but it reminds me that labour can be dangerous, so it frightens me.


I have a doc's appointment Monday (different doc to last time!), and I have no idea what to expect. My surgery's website doesn't really give very much information on what I'm supposed to do if I get a positive hpt. I'm hoping I'll get some information leaflets and a midwife appointment, but I'm not expecting a scan until about ten weeks or so. It's a ten minute appointment, so it'll probably just be a leafleting exercise.


----------



## wookie130

Jaz- I see an OB/gyn now, and also when I was pregnant. If I ever get another bfp, I will be delivering at a hospital witha doctor. The biggest reason I have for this, is that I MUST have an epidural. I don't even want to talk about why, lest I look like a crazy person. But I'm going to need the damn epidural, and we'll leave it at that!

DHime- So glad you're getting in early. I would push for them to start early scans in the
7th or 8th week.

Nellie- Don't you hate that you have to wait so long? My OB wouldn't see me until 12 weeks, and the only reason I saw her any earlier, was because of the bleeding and subsequent miscarriage at 10 weeks. The next pregnancy, they WILL scan me early. I won't stand for it a second time.


----------



## Jazavac

I am so spoiled, when it comes to doctors and healthcare overall (cheap in Croatia and they'll also pretty much do whatever _you_ want) that I'm nearly happy we have a history of issues that will require very early monitoring. I think most Croatian women get their first scan around 5 weeks, and then again a couple weeks later, or so, to hear the heartbeat. And then at least once a month from there. You can do more if you pay for it, or you can opt out, too.

This month's AF is killing me. I'm not in pain, I just feel miserable. Physically, only. I'm back to feeling pretty indeferent about everything else. Most of the night I spent half-sitting in bed due to some stupid nausea.

wookie, now I am really curious about your epidural!


----------



## Miaowzen

In Australia we have an extreme shortage of medical staff and hospital beds, but all the money has been spent on making showers, beds and stretchers bigger due o the obesity epidemic.


----------



## NellieRae

Wow. Hospital beds is one thing, but medical staff? That's curious. Why do you think that is, Miaow? Is the pay bad? Not enough med schools there? Some kind of stigma with the field? What are your thoughts?

The obesity part is just sad.


----------



## Jazavac

On the contrary, our little town of about 45,000 people seems to have nothing but medical facilities all over the place. We have a huge Mayo System hospital, plus a whole variety of different smaller clinics, private practices.... whatever you can imagine is here. And dentists? They probably grow under your table at home, too. Dentists and chiropractors, actually. 

Just about every smaller surronding town has its own hospital/clinic/something, too.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, Nellie, your current signature scared me so much just now! Ooof. It's all black and at first glance, all I saw was the word angel in it. Brrr.


----------



## Miaowzen

Most of the large hospitals are publicly run and are at the whim of government spending. The government changes it's mind about health services each election and pay rates for medical staff are not very high until they become a specialist.

The hospitals that are privately run are not subsidized so they can't pay much for staff either. They get around it by paying a little more but expect the staff to work 80 hours a week.

GPs are so inundated that they never have a holiday and eventually they burn out, leaving more pressure on the existing ones.

GPs are partly subsidized but naturopaths are not, leaving a skewed healthcare system were you have to see a GP for something as simple as a head cold if you're poor, but expect to join a long queue.

Even worse if you're in the country. Australia is much larger than it's population and so people in the country have to drive for hours or get picked up by plane or helicopter in emergencies.


----------



## Jazavac

That kind of sounds like the American story, too, Miaow. Not so much the part about the government, but the story about GPs being underpaid. They say there's a shortage of GPs here, too. Everyone leaving for medical school actually plans (and tries to) be something else. A specialist of some sort.


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, you're right - the black was a little grim. I just liked the text & time remaining in weeks better. :wacko: I'm such a control freak I wish I could photoshop it to make it easier on the eyes. 

I'm not sure if GP's here are terribly underpaid, its just that for the same work & hours, being a specialist earns you WAY more money. :shrug: I'm not in the field, so I'm not sure. I, too have heard that there's a growing shortage of GP's for this reason. You know what, though? I can't remember the last time _I_ went to a GP. Just ob/gyn & specialists....


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, yeah, they are not really underpaid per se. They just want to be making more. :) 

I like this signature much better!


----------



## wookie130

Geez, no new posts since yesterday? What the heck?

Tooo quiet! Perhaps more of us are getting bfps?


----------



## bunda

It has got very quiet here...

my news is I've been watching birth videos on youtube. Glad I waited until it was too late to change my mind! I think I've turned grey in the space of an hour.

Also, anyone who says birth is the most beautiful thing they've ever seen wasn't looking closely enough. 

Up side is, I think I've decided on a water birth. The women look so much less, erm, in absolute screaming agony and more relaxed (give or take some mooing). The look of delight on their faces afterwards is very touching, too. One new dad burst into tears and so did I.

The other thing that struck me about water births versus standard (and most difficult for the mother) laying on your back births, is the father tends to be with the mother at this time, as opposed potholing at the nether regions. Am I selfish to rather have OH up where I am, helping me, than looking at my undercarriage the whole time?

We have a friend staying with us and I've suddenly had to start 'pretend-drinking' wine. Our technique has been to fill all three glasses, I take a mini sip and OH picks up my glass to drink later in the evening. My glass gets emptier and no one is any the wiser. I've dodged out of going down the pub with the excuse that I need an early night.


Christmas at his parents won't be so easy. I can't eat soft cheeses, blue cheeses or pate. That's nothing for me for lunch, then. What I can't eat just about sums up their typical lunches. I'm already losing weight from a lack of appetite.

Earlier today, in preparing the spare room for our guest, OH wanted to move packs of floorboards to another room. These packs of floorboards are heavy. I helped him move about four and reminded him: "I'm not really supposed to be lifting heavy things at this stage". He initially pooh-poohed this remark, but I notice he shifted the rest by himself. :bodyb: It wasn't *so* heavy, but I do know up to 18 weeks you have to be careful.


----------



## Jazavac

I stopped a couple times this morning at B&B, but, yup, it seemed very quiet so I let it be, too. :lol:

I'm down to -11 pounds. And I also got the written report from my doctor's visit in November (when I went to see my new GP). She said I was delightful and only somewhat overweight. Somewhat? Okay, I am sending her prescription eyeglasses for Christmas! It'e even weirder because the paperwork she sent actually has a typo in my weight department - extra TEN kilos, and then my height, too. Ooops, I guess. 

Anyway, what on earth does the word _delightful_ even do in a doctor's report? I am also very groomed. Yay. :rofl:

Otherwise, all I can say is that I will bleed to death. I did somehow manage to go to the gym, though, and do 45 minutes of elliptical.


----------



## Miaowzen

Bunda, watching birthing videos always makes me cry too. I carry my emotions on my sleeve. Once I cried at someone just telling the synopsis of a Hollywood movie! Puheeeese. I'd love to be less sensitive.

Jaza I'm delighted that you are delightful and well groomed!!


----------



## wookie130

Bunda- I don't know how you can watch those videos on youtube!!!! 

Okay, if you all MUST know, I do have a very REAL and PROFOUND phobia of childbirth. I've gotten better about listening and learning about most pregnancy-related things, but I'm still very much terrified of the blood and guts. And the needles!!!! Ugh!!!

To clarify my fear, I remember taking a Human Growth & Development course in college. We were in the reproductive unit, and my prof started describing chorionic villis sampling in graphic detail, and I began to feel faint. I lost feeling in my hands and feet, and I fainted dead away, and class was cancelled. Paramedics were called. Blah!!!!

Fast forward to my student teaching...I had to teach a high school sex education unit, and I had to show a labor and delivery video. Halfway through, I stepped out and fainted in the hallway.

Soooo....something is up with me, huh? LOL!!!!

Now that I've been pregnant once, and actually DESIRE children of my own, I am coming to grips with all of it. Hell, bring it on!!!!! 

But that's why I'm going to need drugs. And an epidural. I've got a great pain tolerance, but a genuine phobia of labor and delivery. It is real, folks. I do now have a much better handle on it. 

Childbirth is NOT beautiful. It's a lot of swearing, and pain, and slime, and grunting, sweat, poop, blood, and whatnot. Yuck-o. I watch these women on tv holding their slimy newborns that haven't been cleaned off yet...that sort of geeks me too. My baby will need a sponge bath before I can hug and cuddle him...that's how freaky-deeky I get over that! LOL!!!


----------



## Miaowzen

I think it depends how it's done Wookie... If your childbirth is attended by a obstetric surgeon then yeah, most likely yuck because your body will be stressed and won't stretch enough so the surgeon will come in and save the day, making a mess in the process.

Women used to go out on their own into the forrest to give birth, when relaxed our bodies just take over. I know when I had my baby (yes, it was different because he was only one kilo at 25 weeks) my body just did everything and it surprised me. I didn't have to do a thing at all, although the placental abruption itself was painful and made me feel extremely sick. I actually was afraid I was going to die and I didn't want to push him out.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't know yet how I feel about it all. Some women I know, including my mom, for instance, say that there's not much, if anything, beautiful about child birth (other than getting the child, of course). In their eyes, it's pretty much what wookie just described.

Others say it's the most beautiful thing ever.

And it depends on where they were and how they did it, that for sure.

I kind of believe that the truth is somewhere in between. It has to be a lot of work and effort and pain, but at the same time, I do believe there are nice things about it, too. 


Speaking of phobias... I have an irrational fear of puking. I just can't do it, but when I get sick to my stomach, which rarely ever happens, too, I panic. And I can't help it. Ugh. Every once in a while I almost think that I'm not falling pregnant because I am so terrified of puking that I'm preventing myself from getting there. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh.

Yup. Puking is my biggest concern when I am getting a prescription drug, eating foods that I am not sure about (like expiration dates, etc.) or even being around people who have stomach flu. 

I hate seeing/hearing others throw up, too, but I can _somehow_ manage. On the other hand, when it comes to animals, I couldn't care less. I guess I just can't relate to their stomach issues and it doesn't bother me.

Now. Puking is the reason I am absolutely against general anesthesia, too - nausea is a pretty common side effect once you wake up and, therefore, I absolutely can't agree to be put under, either. So this will be an issue, too, if/when I get into IVF. I'll need to have my eggs harvested with just topical stuff. Blablabla.

Yeah, ok, I understand I'm not normal. :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

Also, between the this thread, my TTC journal, blog and Croatian forum I go to, I can barely keep track of what I'm saying, let alone where. If I end up repeating everything like a parrot... ooops? :lol:


----------



## Miaowzen

I only vomited once in pregnancy - I took a HPT the next morning lol. Some women don't vomit at all.


----------



## Jazavac

That doesn't make me any less paranoid. :lol:


----------



## Miaowzen

Just get it over and done with and vomit first thing, then it will have already happened and you won't have to worry any more :winkwink:

Pity you can't get labour over and done with!!

Hey, panda bears give birth to a baby barely bigger than an otter baby. They have an easy time of their pregnancy!


----------



## DHime

Hey ladies!
Sorry been out but it was the weekend and the DH and I had plans with his mom.
Been reading the what to expect book.
I also watched all those online vids but I did it long ago. Now I am trying not to think of it. It scares the hell out of me but what can I do? It's only for a short time in the grand scheme of things and women everywhere have done it. If they can do it, so can I. lol
I will feel way happier when I get to the doc on Tues.
I also have a phobia of vomiting - I am so praying I get to skip it..... (please let me skip it)


----------



## wookie130

DHime (and Jaz!)- I only got pukey a bit, but I did have consistent nausea around week 8. A lot of the first tri forum ladies recommended ginger ale, and ginger biscuits or gingersnap cookies to soothe it. Oh, and taking the prenatal vitamin at night, rather then the morning.


----------



## Miaowzen

I tried crystalised ginger and it didn't do a thing for my nausea :shrug:

Wow, this is fun talking about pregnancy. I can't wait to be pregnant again :laugh2:


----------



## NellieRae

Dhime, I just started to read that, too. Letting myself even buy it felt like a big deal - like I was allowing myself to tempt fate. You'll have to let us know how to appt goes on tues. 

Phobia of vomiting is novel to me. I hate it (who doesn't? :haha:) but I don't fear it. Nausea is one thing, but actual vomiting would drive me crazy. Have you ever had food poisoning?

Miaow, look at you slipping quietly in the 2ww. I hope that you are pregnant again in the very near future.....perhaps in a few days when implantation would happen. :)


----------



## Jazavac

Ughhh, I wish it would just drive me crazy. It freaks me out, completely. Instant panic-like attack.

I baked some cookies tonight, pretty much in order to kill some time. And because I had a neighbour knock at our door today and sing a Christmas carol, along with her husband and son, in Croatian! Then they also gave us homemade Christmas cookies. The lady is Polish, married to an American guy. They came from Poland around the same time I moved here from Croatia.

My honey cookies (really old traditional recipe) turned out perfect as usual, but the other ones... were a disaster, as usual. I'm waiting for people to die laughing at the photos I left on Facebook.


----------



## aleja

hi gals, 
i am popping in to say howdy. ive had a few busy days trying to get organised before Christmas and flying out to Hawaii. it seems that it has been quiet around here. I know i have. my cycle has completely confused me...i never ended up getting a Smiley OPK in the end....my temps are weird but CM is now gone. I think i have missed the window anyway. DH has been pretty tired from work lately so I didn't get much action during the days where I think I was fertile. Sigh.....cycle 10 around the corner.

All i am going to add to the Childbirth talk is that it is epidural all the way for me. IF i ever get the chance of course!:haha:
I have heard all the stories from friends and family and childbirth does not sound like a walk in the forest at all. my sister in law looked like a train had hit her after she gave birth to my gorgeous nephew:haha:
When Aussie model Miranda Kerr had her baby boy it was all natural no meds and he weighted 4.5kg. the thought of it makes me cringe. I am a chicken when it comes to pain so no doubt I will be screaming out to the anesthectist


----------



## DHime

Bunda - How did you appt go?
Jaz - No nausea so far, just a aversion to the smell of cooked brocoli. (blech) I spoke to my mom and she said she only got sick 3 times and she had 4 pregnancies with 5 kids. I hope it's hereditary. lol

Can't wait for my appt and hoping they say all is well. Get tour the whole birthing center also. 
How's everyone else today?


----------



## Miaowzen

I was 6kg poor mum :-(

My placenta was another 2kg as well so apparently the surgeon (c-section) waved it around and passed it around the room for everyone to have a gawk :dohh:


----------



## DHime

8 more days miaow.....


----------



## wookie130

I had my appointment today w/my OB/gyn.

She ordered a progesterone test on 12/26 and 12/29, and a prolactin test on 12/26. If they confirm I haven't been ovulating, or not ovulating "well enough" I'll be prescribed Clomid. We were also given an at-home SA kit for DH, so that's good.

I can't believe how slow it's been on this thread recently!


----------



## Jazavac

Sorry about the slowness, I was out and about the whole day. ;) 

Not going in to work felt nice, that's for sure and my immigration appointment went fine. In and out in about 10 minutes. The rest of the day in Minneapolis/St Paul was spent browsing stores and shopping a little bit, too.

I'm hoping for the hereditary thing, too, as my mom never got sick in three pregnancies.


----------



## DHime

Wookie - Hang in there. I hope the tests come back good. Clomid is a whole new roller coaster in of itself. 

It has been slow lately. But I think it cause we are kinda lost a few ppl this month. all for the best reasons though. i really miss coco as well.
I will be sticking round as much as possible. I hope we can all get BFP's soon. I really want to see ya'll be happy.


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, I hope everything's fine with your hormones, as well as your DH's sperm. Either way, you'll know in just a few days and that's always a good thing. Hang in there!


----------



## Miaowzen

I've not been stressing so much this month as last month was a killer for me. So I've turned my mind to house renovations and buying vintage things at estate auctions and didn't think all that was relevant to this thread. Thinking about TTC all the time becomes all-consuming and I get really depressed if I don't achieve the goal when I'm focussing on it so much. Also I was getting quite lonely because i would write a post somewhere and expect someone to reply straight away... Like an obsession to find out if someone had replied. I needed different interests so that I could clear my head and be more relaxed about the forums as well as about TTC.


----------



## Miaowzen

Wookie I do hope your results all come back good


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, ladies.

I sure do miss Coco, among other ladies!

I have some questions, I guess. If I've been known to get peaks on my CBFM, positive OPK's, and my FF chart has been showing a clear thermal shift after supposed ovulation...then do you think I actually could have a progesterone problem, and actually not be ovulating? Or ovulating "well enough", as my OB suggested? I just am skeptical about this, I guess. I will be in a lot of disbelief if my progesterone tests come back low, as I SEEM to be ovulating, and have a nice 14 day luteal phase. No issues with spotting before AF, either...

What do you think?


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies :hi:

I've been lurking, but haven't felt much like posting for a number of reasons...(1) I feel a bit of a fraud as I guess I'm strictly on a break TTC to make sure I can get into my wedding dress in April! (2) Although I've a great reason to be on a break TTC, it's also getting me down a bit as I just want to get on an hopefully have a baby...I hate the idea that every month that passes is another month lost, and I hate that I'm going to be 34 when I have baby #1 if I'm lucky...

Sorry, sounds a bit selfish, but I guess, although I'm lurking lots, I just don't know what to say sometimes...

:hug:


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, I can see only one of your charts so I can't really notice a pattern. But usually, clear thermal shifts and other things do show whether or not things are working properly. You'll know for sure when you get your tests done. Out of all possible issues, progesterone-related stuff is really easy to fix.


----------



## NellieRae

wookie, I'm no doc, but I believe that you could have a low progesterone problem, even without all the classic symptoms. It could be an inconsistent problem, or your numbers could come back adequate......but borderline. Who knows? And if you do decide to go the Clomid route, that might be ok too. My sister really wasn't ovulating, but got her bfp on her 3rd cycle of Clomid. Her little boy is getting close to 1 already! :hugs2: Hopefully you'll learn something productive soon.


----------



## DHime

Hey!
Just got back from the docs. Officially 41/2 weeks. (based on lmp of course)
Got a whole bag of goodies and some good prenatals. apparently over 35 you need more folic acid. who knew. She said she had to retest me cause the line was so faint. Made me concerned but then I thought maybe wonfo's are more sensitive cause that line was dark the other day. They took 5 vials of blood and acidentally stuck my muscle so now it hurts just to raise my arm. lol (I am such a wuss)
I go back on Friday to check levels. They are testing my progesterone levels also considering the receint m/c.
We shall see
how's everyone else?


----------



## DHime

wookie - I hope you get good news


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Hey!
> Just got back from the docs. Officially 41/2 weeks. (based on lmp of course)
> Got a whole bag of goodies and some good prenatals. apparently over 35 you need more folic acid. who knew. She said she had to retest me cause the line was so faint. Made me concerned but then I thought maybe wonfo's are more sensitive cause that line was dark the other day. They took 5 vials of blood and acidentally stuck my muscle so now it hurts just to raise my arm. lol (I am such a wuss)
> I go back on Friday to check levels. They are testing my progesterone levels also considering the receint m/c.
> We shall see
> how's everyone else?

so how much folic acid are you suppose to be taking a day? my prenatal pill has 800 mcg


----------



## Jazavac

Whoa, what on earth are they doing with four vials? Good luck with the results! :)

I'm killing time at work. There's not much to do here and, at the same time, there are so many things I'd like to accomplish today. Ohwell. Serving my work-related sentence comes first, I suppose.


----------



## Jazavac

I'll have to check the label at home. I take Twinlab.


----------



## Jazavac

Blaaa.

I'm so bored I'm posting in some random threads again, saying things people don't like to hear. Oopsies. 

But it always hits me horribly wrong when overweight/obese people think there is nothing wrong with them and their way of life and that everyone else, who actually tries to help them, is some bloody murderer, or even worse. :/


----------



## DHime

apparently we should be taking 400 more a day. (1600 total)
mine had only 800 also


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> apparently we should be taking 400 more a day. (1600 total)
> mine had only 800 also

well crap! so what does the folic acid do again? I am sorry not sure on what all the stuff is suppose to help!:dohh:

also I started charting this month can someone take a look at my temps and see if they look normal? I believe I am suppose to ovulate around christmas!:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Folic acids helps development of the neural system. Or, actually, helps with the development of new cells and prevents conditions such as spina bifida.


----------



## Jazavac

There are no such thing as normal temperatures, joeys, as they differ for all women. After a couple cycles, or so, you might be able to notice a pattern for your own charts, but usually other people's entries don't help you all that much. What you need to make sure is to take your temperature on a daily basis, at the same time and before you do anything else at all. At one point, there should be a thermal shift after which most of your entries need to stay above the cover line.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> There are no such thing as normal temperatures, joeys, as they differ for all women. After a couple cycles, or so, you might be able to notice a pattern for your own charts, but usually other people's entries don't help you all that much. What you need to make sure is to take your temperature on a daily basis, at the same time and before you do anything else at all. At one point, there should be a thermal shift after which most of your entries need to stay above the cover line.

Oh thank you Jazavac. I wish they would have tought us this stuff growing up! :dohh: OK what is the cover line? haha so sorry for the questions. Is it different for everyone also? Probably is hard to tell because with this being my first month of temping it is hard to tell? :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

You don't have a coverline yet. It's just something the program will come up with eventually - the algorithm will calculate the value once it has enough of the relevant info. This will be your horizontal line, in red (or blue). The vertical line will mark your ovulation day.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> You don't have a coverline yet. It's just something the program will come up with eventually - the algorithm will calculate the value once it has enough of the relevant info. This will be your horizontal line, in red (or blue). The vertical line will mark your ovulation day.

awesome thank you!  that makes me feel better!:flower:


----------



## Jazavac

You're welcome! :)


----------



## Miaowzen

I think the coverline is a statistical highest normal follicular phase temperature. So then if your temperatures stay above it you can be confident that you ovulated. It is based on your unique temperature range :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

It looks more like some median to me, at least when you glance at my charts.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh, definitely not median in my case! Oh well, not sure what it is then

Perhaps highest temp in last six days?


----------



## bunda

my doc appointment went quite well. No goodies, like DHime got (jealous). All I got was my blood pressure taken and the doc telling me things I already knew (foods to avoid, supplements to take). He gave me the number of the midwife (in UK, all prenatal stuff is dealt with by a midwife. Their role is a bit different to that in US). I tried to make an appointment with the midwife, but it would have to be midday on the my first day back at work after Christmas. The midwife only works two days per week, 9-4 (so no good for me, really).

I already had to take an hour off work for this appointment, now I'm going to need an hour and a half again in January! (the appointment is to last an hour).

The doctor prescribed me some sticks to pee on. (Yes, really!) Except these ones are to measure proteins and sugar in your urine - a sort of early diagnosis of any women in danger of developing gestational diabetes and the like. I am to pee on one stick per week and show the midwife. Apparently they trialled this scheme at the surgery and it was a great success. 

I guess they know a good proportion of women who tell their GP they're pregnant are already confirmed pee-on-a-stick-aholics, so what the heck, indulge 'em for another 8 months.

So now I'm going to try to get an appointment in January with the midwife, preferably nearer to 10 or 11 weeks, so I don't have to make a second appointment for a scan. Just try and get it all done in one visit.

Also, good news, today I am officially out of probation


at *WORK*, of course (what were _you_ thinking?). It doesn't mean a payrise. I''ll probably stay a trainee for another 6 months they say (well, or longer, since they don't yet know my news...) but it does mean I still feel on unsteady ground about taking time off for appointments. I hate to ask, that's the problem.


----------



## Jazavac

Glad to hear about the appointment, bunda, and I do feel for you when it comes to taking time off work. I just had to go through all kinds of persuasive techniques to get myself to the capital and enjoy a meeting with immigration. 

I don't think I've ever heard of the POAS monitoring, but it sounds like a neat thing to do. In Croatia, they draw your blood and here - who knows. Preventative care is, for the most part, a huge fail in the US. At least from my own experience. 

Congrats on getting out of probation! That's always a good thing, even when it doesn't (right away) come with a raise. 

Which reminds me - still no news from the local college. My application still sleeps there with just the word 'received' slapped on top of it. Bleh. It's been two weeks now since I submitted the paperwork.


----------



## NellieRae

Bunda, I'm also jealous of Dhime's bag of goodies too - even though I don't even know what's in it. :xmas6: I scheduled my first midwife appt today - it will be Jan 20 at 10-11 weeks, so we can hopefully listen to the heart on doppler. It'll be about 2 hrs when I go - about the same time as yours, but all in one appt rather than two. A 12 week scan will have to be done at a different facility, though. I never heard of a new set of pee sticks during pregnancy - but what a good idea! :xmas13: I'm with Jaz, here in the US we're not so great with preventative care. Starting to come around a tiny little bit, but much too slow.

Here in corporate US, things like "probation" are usually just some company policy that no one cares about and that HR has to enforce. The key is that your boss & real coworkers still like you. How much maternity leave do they give you over there? 

In the TCOYF book, btw, the instructions for drawing your own coverline have you draw it at .1 degrees above the highest temp that you had out of the 5 days leading up to O day, including O day (and disregarding and outliers).


----------



## DHime

Hey!
Jaz - Well said, it is lacking in the us.

Oh the goodies! Got magazines, breast milk bags, Newborn diapers, A pregnancy planner complete with stickers (lol), Boobie pads for breast feeding, a similac travel bag (at my 6 month mark), and a free backpack at hospital with feeding manuals. (DH is happy about the free stuff) 
Midwives don't get alot of work arround here so they go all in for the few they get. I plan to milk it. (no punn intended)
apparently they will be drawing more blood on Friday. yay I requested they test for immunity to toxoplasmosis since I am around animals alot.
They will give me the results of all my tests also.

Bunda - Glad your apt went well. Maybe you will get a goodie bag next time, FX for you. If it makes you feel better I had 4 women in the waiting room telling me thier horror stories. And how horribly painful it will be. I don't like those women.

Nellie - Can't wait till your appt. You simply must put up a scan for everyone.


----------



## Jazavac

I already know I fail at toxomplasmosis. Ugh. But that also means my cat doesn't have and I've not been letting her out at all. Not even on a leash. No antibodies for Jazavac. (I did the whole TORCH thing some months back and everything turned out good except for the toxo thing. Hmph!)

I baked cookies, Christmas stuff and all, to celebrate the loss of 12 pounds I guess. I'm pretty happy with how they turned out, so here are some pictures.

Off to bed with me. It's 1 am. Ugh. I'm dumb.


----------



## wookie130

Jaz- Those cookies look like they're right out of a magazine!!! Those are beautiful, and I'm sure they're yummy! Congrats on your weight loss- what a great feeling!

DHime- I want your doc when I get pregnant! I want the goodies in a bag!!! I keep thinking negatively. I have some purchases I made during my last pregnancy...a new infant bathtub, a GORGEOUS diaper bag, two little Carter's bag sleepers/gowns, a set of Playtex bottles and nipples. It's all just sitting in the attic. The tub and diaper bag arrived the day of my D&C. I've often wondered if I shouldn't just give them away, as I'm afraid I won't be able to ever use them. Then I think, "Nah, I better hang on to all of it."

So glad to hear your appointments are going well, DHime and Bunda! Nellie, I can't wait to hear how it's going, either!

If any of you are planning to breastfeed (I am looking forward to the day I can try!), look into the Medela duel electic pumps...pricey, but worth every penny when it comes to nursing your little ones!!! It's much faster than the manual pumps, or the single electric...it does all of the annoying work for you!

I would like to take a gander at all 3 of your charts, look at your BD timing, and start gender predicting!!! There's a lot of good research on the subject, and I'm a believer in it!


----------



## wookie130

DHime- I'm going to predict a boy, based on your chart.


----------



## wookie130

Nellie and Bunda- I can't find your charts!

So I'm going to make random guesses for you...LOL!!!

Nellie- I'm going to predict a girl for you.
Bunda- I'm going to say boy for you.

Just for fun, girls! Are any of you going to find out the sex at 20 weeks?


----------



## wookie130

AFM, my monitor just peaked!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!

Ladies, please send DH and I lots of prayers that we can BD tonight, and that performance anxiety doesn't get to us. I just want to pull this off so badly tonight...it's go time, and I just don't want to go through what happened to us last month.


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, good luck tonight! Try not to stress about it and, yes, I know it's a lot easier said than done.

I'm down another pound this morning. I guess baking cookies you don't really eat burns some fat off. :rofl: I guess I'll go ahead and bake a few more rounds tonight. :lol:

If we're really picking what we want, I would like twins, a boy and a girl, please, and they could be little Scorpios like mommy. I don't really believe in horoscopes, at least not the daily stuff, but it'd just be cute, okay? :lol: It means, however, that they'd need to be conceived my next cycle. Hmph. If we skip the whole Scorpio thing, it'd be okay for them to be born (full term, please) in October like both of their parents.

Santa? Does this work? Hmmm.

I think I'll go get ready for work. It'll make me a whole lot smarter. :rofl:


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, I want to eat your cookies! I don't know how you resist, but congrats on the weight loss so far! :happydance:

wookie, FX for you that your legs are not tonight! :xmas4: I'm sure you will be able to bring your baby stuff out of the attic someday. 

DH & I both would like to have a boy first, so I'm sure you're right about it being a girl. :haha: As long as its healthy, I will be grateful.


----------



## Jazavac

Looks like everyone's too busy being pregnant again!!

I'm bored and at work, as usual. They serve some free luncheon thing today, but I don't think it'll be something I'll want to eat. I am a picky eater... very picky. This is some Mexican stuff and Mexican stuff is full of ground beef and grease and whatnot and if I don't really know anything about the meat... blabla. 

We'll see. I definitely didn't cook last night, so it's not like I have anything at all readily available. I was too busy baking cookies and there are more to be made tonight. Looks like I'll be giving out a ton of edible stuff this Christmas, as I really don't plan on eating them. Or many of them.


----------



## NellieRae

It _is_ just a few days before Christmas. I'm putting it down to people being off work& off the computer. 

I say eat whats there if you're hungry. At least whatever it is you know is homemade and not full of additives. Its ok to indulge every now and then, as long as its less often than your healthy eating (my philosophy, anyway).


----------



## flangel813

I've been quiet mostly due to being a little depressed this holiday. It just seems like we'll never see a BFP. I had a little spotting yesterday and AF was due yesterday but O was late this month so I am sure she will be along shortly.

Congrats to all of you with your BFPs (aka Christmas miracles) hopefully things will turn around for me in 2012.


----------



## DHime

Wookie - no! I wanna girl. The DH wants a boy. I hope you get a goodie bag when you get yours. I am not happy about having to get stuck again on Friday though


----------



## wookie130

DHime...you never know! Lots of boys are conceived either the day before ovulation, or the day of ovulation, because boy sperm swim faster, but die sooner in their pursuit of the egg. Girls are slower swimmers, but live longer, so generally they're conceived 2-3 days before ovulation. Now, I doubt if this is 100% foolproof. There's always the possibility that the boy sperm were survivors, and the girls were fast, or any number of other scenarios. There's never been a great way to predict gender, and there's a whole lot of old wive's tales out there!

Flangel, good to see you! You will get a bfp, honey. Everything has it's due time, but I know exactly what you're feeling. I feel this way almost every day, and it's discouraging, and hard to stay positive. We just need to keep doing what we're doing, and learn when it's time to seek help. 

I'm anxious about the possibility that DH won't be able to get the juices flowing tonight. Some other ladies in another thread have suggested he try Viagra, but you see, it won't help. All Viagra does is to help MAINTAIN an erection. It does not help a man get one in the first place... 

We normally don't have too much trouble when it is not in our fertile window. We just can't do it every day or sometimes even every other day...he's just spent. I'm hoping that if we can't pull it off tonight, that the fact that we did it the day before yesterday will give us a chance. I need to take another OPK when I get home from school, to see if I'm still surging. Either way, I think we REALLY need to give it a shot tonight.


----------



## Miaowzen

There's also a theory that more aggressive women favour boy sperm and more submissive women favour girl sperm, eg based on the testosterone of the mother. Makes me laugh that one as DH's mother is so full of testosterone, she's the most aggressive lady I know!

I'm not feeling anything this month and my temps are not particuarly high and I've been doing a LOT of heavy lifting in the heat without enough to drink so there's a good chance that this will be another month of not being pregnant :shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Well, bad news here. DH is home in bed not feeling well. UGH!!!!!!

I don't know if this is going to happen.


----------



## Miaowzen

:sad1:

I hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## Jazavac

I, too, hope he feels better!


----------



## wookie130

Well, guess who just BD'ed!!!!

Legs up on the wall for 40 minutes, and I'm off to finish holiday shopping!

DH feels like CRAP too, so I feel kind of guilty....oh, who the hell am I kidding!


----------



## DHime

Wookie - LOL good luck lady.
Jaz - you never know, this could be your month. I just knew it wasn't mine. I guess I was wrong about that but it always seems to happen that way.
Miaow - Heavy Lifting? What on earth have you been up to?

On a me note: I have discovered acid reflux, sore arm from a bad blood test, and now the official bbs so sore it's like they were beat with a bat. All in just a few days. man.....


----------



## Miaowzen

I've been lifting 40 boxes of solid bamboo floorboards, 30-35kg each, plus 7 boxes of stoneware tiles. I'm bruised up my arms and its about 35 degrees dry heat here too. Blah, I'm a bit sore. 

Luckily I haven't had any TWW symptoms of anything whatsoever so I don't need to symptom spot and wonder "am I pregnant?" or "Am I falling apart and its all downhill from here?"


----------



## Jazavac

And I've been baking. I guess I am really bored. I did try my creations and most are just fine, but I really won't eat them. Hm. Anyone want cookies of all kinds? :lol:

I think I should go to bed. I haven't really been sleeping much. :dumbass:


----------



## DHime

Jaz - get some rest sweetie. You need it this time of year. 
Miaow - FX for you


----------



## aleja

hi ladies
wookie, reading your posts reminds me so much of the anxiety i suffer each month around ovulation time. i too am always thinking about whether DH will be up for it. He wakes up very early to go to work so he is pretty spent when he gets home. I am glad you guys pulled through and GL with catching the eggy.

jaz- your cookies look amazing...yummmm..if you don't eat them what will you do with them? you must have a very strong will power as i wouldnt be able to resist.

glad to hear that you pregnant gals are getting all your appts sorted. 

hello flangel , welcome back

i am so busy ATM not even thinking about ttc... (it is not my month anyway). i spent tonight wrapping Christmas presents and tomorrow morning i have to do some weeding before we go away.....
:flower:
hi everyone else:wave:


----------



## bunda

wookie, haha well done for taking advantage of him :haha:


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh I missed that. Good job Wookie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Wooohoo, wookie!


----------



## wookie130

Thank you, thank you.

*bows*


----------



## NellieRae

wookie, :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::

I wouldn't feel the tiniest bit guilty, either! :xmas9:


----------



## Miaowzen

He was in bed, he was asking for it! :haha:


----------



## Miaowzen

Sorry if this is out of the blue but I feel a bit depressed all of a sudden... Scared of not being pregnant again and also scared of being pregnant and having a placental abruption again. I don't think I am pregnant this cycle though so the feeling will pass and I'll just get on with things. Its my 30th birthday in the middle of next cycle!


----------



## Jazavac

Miaow, that's pretty much the typical symptom coming from our 2wws. It'll go away, just hang in there. 

I mean, we all get through the part full of weird anxieties, but we also get out of the blues. 

As far as the abruption goes, it's really really rare for the same complication to happen again. And I'm sure you'll have the doctors monitor for any signs of it. You'll more than likely be fine.

Hugs for you!


----------



## Miaowzen

I know. I'm at 8dpo so I'm in no-man's land, lol


----------



## wookie130

Hey, girls!

I'm up early this morning...it's my first day of Christmas break from school, so that's good!

FF gave me crosshairs at 15 dpo, which is inaccurate. I trust my CBFM more on these things, and I peaked on days 16 and 17. I most likely ovulated yesterday, on day 17, which makes me 1 dpo today. We'll just see what happens. I get my first progesterone draw and prolactin draw on the 26th, so perhaps I'm not ovulating like I think I am anyway. I personally find it hard to believe that I have mittelshmertz, get + OPK's, peaks on my fertility monitor, and thermal shift, and could still not be ovulating, or "ovulating well enough."

What does it mean to not be ovulating "well enough"?


----------



## Jazavac

I think ovulation that's not _good enough_ would have to do with one's progesterone levels. An egg can be released, but without enough progesterone it might as well be pretty doomed right away.


----------



## wookie130

I see...that makes sense to me.

Miaow- The holidays are tough for those of us who are trying to conceive. I know it's easy to get the blues right now...but whether this month is your month or not, you WILL get to where you need to be. You've done it once, and there's no logical reason why it can't happen again. And it is highly unlikely you will suffer the same complications as last time. My sadness right now stems from the fact that I'd be 7 months along TODAY. I find myself touching my stomach this morning, and feeling like I'm half a person. My missed miscarriage has made me feel robbed...not only of my baby, but of a CHANCE to experience motherhood. I know having a child already and giving him up for adoption, you must feel so many emotions...loss only being the tip of the iceberg. I cannot imagine what a difficult decision that must have been, but it was a choice you made out of the deepest love for your son. You will get pregnant at some point down the road...and you will experience motherhood, hon. Your baby will be happy and healthy, and I pray it will be soon for all of us. Of course we want pregnancy to add to our blessings this Christmas season, but God has His plans for us, and His will. I'm slowly learning to accept this, and continue to pray. 

Hang in there...at 8 dpo, you're in limbo. Do you plan to test, or just miss AF?


----------



## flangel813

We go through anxieties every month through the emotional rollercoaster that is TTC but I do think it is worse during this time of year. I've been trying to change my perspective and see 2012 as a new year full of possibilities and hopefully some unexpected surproses. (yes I've been trying to talk myself out of this funk)


----------



## Jazavac

I don't really know why, but the holiday season doesn't make me feel any worse (or better, for that matter). Maybe it's because I'm spending it away from home, well, the _other home_, where all of my family and friends are. People I'll be with the next few days wouldn't even be the first ones to know, and all that kind of stuff.

But it sure does suck. We just had a discussion on one of my other forums and I was explaining things that motivate me, as well as those I like and enjoy to do. Well, this is not one of them. Doing things right and not succeeding is just plain horrible.


----------



## Miaowzen

Definitely Jaza, there is a lot of pent up emotion in trying something but repeatedly failing and being unable to learn anything from the experience. I always believe that failure is ok as long as you do learn the lesson for next time, but with TTC there is no lesson. There is no report at the end of th cycle that says 'this time you did everything right but it was a bad egg' or 'this time you didn't have enough sperm waiting' or whatever. So as we humans need to justify our failures we just make something up and hold onto that a a belief. Sometimes the belief can be worse than reality.

My chart is looking great today! I won't be testing though, I really am tired of all that. I'll just let my period come, and if it doesn't... Well I'll test then. When I have a really good chance


----------



## Miaowzen

Wookie my understanding of a weak ovulation is that the progesterone is low because the corpus luteum is small and the corpus luteum is small because the follicles did not form well in the follicular phase. I hope that is not the case for you though, and if it is don't be afraid to ask WHY? Doctors seem to be prescribing clomid left right and centre even when a woman is having miscarriages and there is nothing wrong with her ovulations! (low progesterone in pregnancy is different because by the end of 1st trimester the placenta has fully taken over)


----------



## Jazavac

Miaow, your chart really does look good! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

As far as clomid goes, yes, I'd ask a million questions. I'm scared of drugs that are (randomly) prescribed.


----------



## Miaowzen

It looks like a big ramp doesn't it :laugh2:

That's it, I have to stop temping this cycle so that I don't mess up my chart :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Ooh, your chart does look awesome, Miaow!


----------



## DHime

Miaow/Jaz - :hugs: Everything will turn out in the end. I just know it.

Nellie - you hanging in there?

AFM - Went back to doc today. They took more blood and said all my results look good and I will get the hcg level prgression on Monday. Otherwise I go back in 3 weeks.


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the good test results, DHime.

I am very confused right now. CD9, yet I drowned in EWCM. Like, whoa. I've never even seen this before. And it's mine, not some leftovers, unless those can stay in there for 10 days or so. :rofl:

Anyway, uhm. Weird.

We sure did take advantage of it, for just in case purposes. But it makes no sense. I used an OPK, too and it was just remotely colored, not anywhere near positive or anything.


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, one cycle I had _six_ days of bountiful ewcm out of nowhere - it happens. Your body is capable of anything. Maybe you'll O a little earlier this cycle?

Miaow, your chart looks great! FX for you. I'll be stalking.

Dhime, sooo happy to hear about good numbers. :happydance: Stats are on your side and I'm sure your bean will be fine! I have positive days and then some where I'm terrified that its all going to end. I've turned into a crazy person! :xmas22: Today was a good day, though. I walked into the kitchen, was able to smell that DH had eaten a pickle in there a few minutes ago, and felt better. Truly, a crazy person.

Today I found out that a good friend of mine (also 30) is 10 weeks pregnant! She had been trying for over a year and had finally scheduled both a tropical vacation this spring and a trip to the fertility specialist next month. Now, neither visit will happen. It took them a while, but she has her little bean after all that time! :yipee: It happens, ladies!


----------



## Miaowzen

Not for me this month! I'm spotting all over the place and it's only the morning of 9dpo

Still got three months left though before I hit the 1year mark


----------



## wookie130

Ugh, Miaow, is your LP always this short???

Oh my...I hope it lays off, and the 2ww continues...


----------



## Miaowzen

No, this is the earliest I've had spotting. And it was pretty obvious too because a big blob of it landed in my knickers and surprised the he'll out of me when I went to the toilet. Short huh! Well, sometimes I've had 5 days of spotting before full flow starting from very late in the evening of 9 dpo continuing through to 14dpo so not sure how long my LP will be. Having some cramping on my left side oddly, and I felt that in the night too. No idea if it means anything, I've learned that symptoms cannot be read into.


----------



## Jazavac

You never know what it is, Miaow. So it ain't over yet, for sure. 

I did 65 minutes of elliptical tonight. Now I feel a lot more accomplished.


----------



## Miaowzen

It's already gone red Jaza. Very short LP this cycle. I wonder if it's because of the hot weather? Quite unexpected really


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Miaow. That positively sucks!!!!!!!! Your LP was short...if you typically spot before AF, that can signify low progesterone. Has a doctor seen you yet about your spotting and LP in the past? If not, I'd go in and have some hormone levels checked. Either way, I'm sorry the witch got you. Ugh, what a hag!

I just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year! I hope everyone has a great time sharing with family and friends, and is blessed with good health!


----------



## Jazavac

It could be hot weather, Miaow, as well as all the physical work you've been doing. But it looks like you're back on track and AF still isn't there.

Merry Christmas, everyone!


Off to work with me, first, though. :rolleyes:


----------



## DHime

I am with wookie - low progesterone


----------



## Jazavac

Normally it'd be low progesterone, but Miaow doesn't seem to have a pattern of pre-AF spotting, at least according to the charts I can see AND a short luteal phase. So this is probably just a random thing. Progesterone changes, it's not like, say, AMH that's set in stone.


----------



## Miaowzen

I have been pre-AF spotting pretty much every cycle since July, with the exception of last month when I didn't have any, but made up for it with post AF spotting

This month was clearly an LP defect although I haven't had such a short LP for a year. LP defect is common in my last year charts.

I have no intention to see a doctor about it, as low progesterone has been obvious to me for about a year and a half but i've been trying to improve my health wholistically because i don't want to get pregnant unless i'm healthy and that includes my endocrine system. I know i have a lot of underlying health issues and it is too complex for a standard doctor. But I might start seeing a new naturopath since we are settling down now. Better to get independent advice for your own troubles rather than relying on your own textbooks!


----------



## Miaowzen

Btw, Happy Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Merry Christmas!

Here, enjoy a video I took at my in-laws' house tonight. :rofl:



ROFL Christmas...


----------



## DHime

JAZ - Hmm interesting


----------



## Jazavac

It was... scary, the reindeer thing. Scary in its own way.


----------



## Miaowzen

My husband thought it was hilarious and wanted to watch it twice!


----------



## DHime

I totally was laughing my butt off


----------



## DHime

:-( so quiet in here


----------



## wookie130

It is quiet! Everyone must be trying to recouperate from yesterday's festivities, or perhaps they are still celebrating. 

I'm trying to lay low in the house, as DH is trying to pull off (no pun intended) a semen analysis in the bedroom right now.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh that pun SO was intended! :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

Okay, Miaow, you got me!!! LOL!!!!

Anyway, the lab may have got to our semen sample too late, which infuriates me. I don't feel like retyping all of it, so please read my thread on the SA in the regular TTC forum. I'd put the link on here, but don't know how to do it.

Should get the progesterone and prolactin levels within the next day or so. The possibly bogus SA within a week- UGH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

And I am.. ovulating tomorrow?! The eggwhite stuff nearly scared me earlier today and my OPK an hour or so ago was almost absolutely positive. I mean, to most people, it'd be a sure thing, but my positive ones are a bit darker on a regular basis. I'll repeat, of course. 

But wtf? Am I going back to day 13 ovulation? Sounds good to me.

I'm gonna go look at your thread, wookie.


----------



## Jazavac

Hmm. Okay, everything really _is_ slow here.


----------



## wookie130

Slow is right!

I would hate to see this thread die! I want everybody on the "34 Pressure" thread to get knocked up very soon, myself included.

Anyhoo, I have a question. The more months I continue to bbt chart, the more I see pretty much the same pattern each month. Since my current chart is kind of looking almost like last month's (my post-ovulatory temps, specifically), does this mean that I'm most likely not pregnant again? Or can your chart look similar to the others, only your temp stays up, or you miss AF, and then be pregnant?

I'm just curious. I'm only 5-7 dpo, depending on if you want to believe my chart, or my CBFM. I tend to trust my monitor over the chart, frankly.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't think it matters at all. After all, there needs to be nothing special about your cycle in the month you'll end up pregnant up until the implantation date, which often doesn't even show on one's chart. After that, the temps can just stay up like any other month... up until the AF point. Where your period just doesn't show up.


Looks like I'm really ovulating today. Another OPK+, like any other month, plus a huge temp spike. Hm. Weird.


----------



## NellieRae

Some people say their chart looked different the cycle they got pregnant. Mine certainly didn't. I had a crazy implantation dip, but I'd had that before when I wasn't pregnant, too. I wouldn't read too much into it or worry if the pattern looks the same. Its only at the end of the cycle, when your temps stay up instead of dropping that it can give a clue. And by that time, an hpt should work for you.


----------



## joeys3453

is your temp suppose to drop when you are pg? or right away?:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

It's supposed to stay up - your chart needs to look like you're permanently in luteal phase.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> It's supposed to stay up - your chart needs to look like you're permanently in luteal phase.

ok thank you. did you take 2 opk tests? I only took 1 when i got a + but then my temp still hasn't gone up.


----------



## Miaowzen

Joeys, I think you use the opk until it has gone clearly negative to confirm. Nothing wrong with more than one + on your chart 

As for the chart looking the same thing, I have read that consistency is always the best as far as fertility is concerned


----------



## DHime

My chart didn't look any different this month. Which is why it supprised me I guess.

Joeys - Temps won't change till after O

Wookie - love the punn.

I can't wait till we all get knocked up. I am hanging in there trying to keep my bird away from me. Hard sice he just loves me. Doc said to stay away from him for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Miaowzen

Why do you have to stay away from your bird? I only knew of cats faeces being a problem


----------



## Jazavac

joeys3453 said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> It's supposed to stay up - your chart needs to look like you're permanently in luteal phase.
> 
> ok thank you. did you take 2 opk tests? I only took 1 when i got a + but then my temp still hasn't gone up.Click to expand...

I use a million OPKs per cycle, pretty much. Once I get a plus, I keep using them until they turn lighter again. So far I've not had a cycle without a temp rise after a positive OPK, but should that happen, I'd just keep using them until there's a clear explanation of what's going on (delayed ovulation, no ovulation, etc).


----------



## Jazavac

I've started posting in other random threads. Sniffle.


----------



## DHime

Apparently the cat feces is only dangerous if the cats eat birds and rodents.
Mostly it is wild birds that I should avoid but the doc said to stay away from the bird till at least 12 weeks. I wish they would just test to see if I am immune or not. I ordered it but I don't think they did it though.
Still doing ok here as far as symptoms. DH keeps getting nauseaus though. I think it's funny


----------



## Jazavac

I don't have like ANY toxoplasmosis antibodies - I tested for it some months ago, right at the beginning of the TTC journey.

Gardening is, actually, more dangerous than cat poop, but cat poop is dangerous only if the cats go outside and if their poop sits in the litterbox. Cleaning the box once a day decreases the chances by a ton. (I had to ask for any and all specific details since I am the only one who can clean the cat toilet.)


----------



## Jazavac

I deleted my mostly-was-looking-like-a-plus entry for OPK on day 12. It would have been too confusing and, well, what I got yesterday and today looked absolutely real like any other month. Yay... experience. :lol:


----------



## joeys3453

ok a little confused today. i did another opk test this morning and it shows positive. I got a positive on the 24th. but my temp is up from 96.99 yesterday to 97.62 today. does that mean i am still ovulating or already did???:shrug:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test11230


----------



## wookie130

I have 3 cats, and my DH has done their litterboxes since I got pregnant the first time. All of the kittehs are strictly indoors, but we're still careful.

Well, 21 day progesterone levels came back at 8.29...which is fine, because I was probably only 5 dpo at the time. I have it done again tomorrow, which will yield a higher and more accurate result. Prolactin came back normal. Still waiting to hear anything on the sperm analysis.

I'm actually more anxious to see if they'll want to take my AMH, and FSH. I do have a fear of having low ovarian reserve. I will admit that I was a fairly heavy smoker for the past 12 years, off and on. I've only just recently quit again...I fell off the wagon the moment I learned about my miscarriage in July. When I think of what it could have done to my fertility, I feel sickened. I'm on my 3rd day without any cigs, and it's been hard.


----------



## wookie130

Joeys- this exact same thing happened to me this month. I'm going to tell you to bd one more time to cover your bases, which is what I did to be on the safe side. It's entirely possible that your LH is still surging, and the egg's release has been a bit delayed.

When in doubt, hump it out!


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> Joeys- this exact same thing happened to me this month. I'm going to tell you to bd one more time to cover your bases, which is what I did to be on the safe side. It's entirely possible that your LH is still surging, and the egg's release has been a bit delayed.
> 
> When in doubt, hump it out!

well thank you i am going to make him weather he wants to or not! :thumbup: he is on vacation all week so he can rest up when I get home!:dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys3453 said:


> ok a little confused today. i did another opk test this morning and it shows positive. I got a positive on the 24th. but my temp is up from 96.99 yesterday to 97.62 today. does that mean i am still ovulating or already did???:shrug:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test11230

I don't recognize the test, so I can't be sure, but if the right hand side line is the test line, then this is not a positive test.


----------



## Jazavac

wookie130 said:


> I have 3 cats, and my DH has done their litterboxes since I got pregnant the first time. All of the kittehs are strictly indoors, but we're still careful.
> 
> Well, 21 day progesterone levels came back at 8.29...which is fine, because I was probably only 5 dpo at the time. I have it done again tomorrow, which will yield a higher and more accurate result. Prolactin came back normal. Still waiting to hear anything on the sperm analysis.
> 
> I'm actually more anxious to see if they'll want to take my AMH, and FSH. I do have a fear of having low ovarian reserve. I will admit that I was a fairly heavy smoker for the past 12 years, off and on. I've only just recently quit again...I fell off the wagon the moment I learned about my miscarriage in July. When I think of what it could have done to my fertility, I feel sickened. I'm on my 3rd day without any cigs, and it's been hard.

I smoked heavily for probably longer than 12 years. I've been off, completely, for about 4 (more or less, I don't remember). The doctor said that has little to nothing to do with the reserves, though. AMH just... happens. Ask for the test, I don't think they'll say no. After all, we're all... not 20 anymore.

My progesterone on day 21, was 10.57 ng/ml and they never tested my prolactin. As far as AS goes, I'm asking for another next time we go in. Maybe our sperm count is even lower. Ehh.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> ok a little confused today. i did another opk test this morning and it shows positive. I got a positive on the 24th. but my temp is up from 96.99 yesterday to 97.62 today. does that mean i am still ovulating or already did???:shrug:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test11230
> 
> I don't recognize the test, so I can't be sure, but if the right hand side line is the test line, then this is not a positive test.Click to expand...

Jazavac it is the digital ovulation test:
https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-digital-ovulation-test.php
TO be honest i am not sure which is the test line either!:shrug::dohh: I know where the arrow is pointing to the left is where it goes into the digital reader. no wonder i have so many problems reading this stuff! :nope:


----------



## Jazavac

If your actual test is the one you posted earlier in the thread:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test11230

then this is not a digital test, but instead a regular one with two stripes. If you hold the test by the white plastic side (left side) and dip the pink side in the urine (right side), then the test line should be the one in the right side of the picture and therefore IT WOULD NOT BE a positive test, because your test line is by far lighter in color than the control line. 

Here's how I see it and why I think it's negative:

https://i.imgur.com/MWlwx.jpg


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> If your actual test is the one you posted earlier in the thread:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test11230
> 
> then this is not a digital test, but instead a regular one with two stripes. If you hold the test by the white plastic side (left side) and dip the pink side in the urine (right side), then the test line should be the one in the right side of the picture and therefore IT WOULD NOT BE a positive test, because your test line is by far lighter in color than the control line.
> 
> Here's how I see it and why I think it's negative:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/MWlwx.jpg

Jazavac thank you so much for your help on this it really does help and explain more. Why can't the stupid instructions say that! :growlmad: but glad I have you and everyone else on here to help me out!:thumbup: but that would explain my temp increase correct?:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

If you look at your chart, and you have to look at the thing as a whole, there is NO temp increase on it at all. The temp itself does fluctuate on a daily basis, but so far you've not gone over what, eventually, might turn into a coverline. 

Glance at my charts (the link is in my signature, and it will open all of them at once) and you'll notice what a temp increase actually looks like - the values go up, but then they also stay there until your period arrives, or, well, past that, too, if you get pregnant. So it needs to be a *sustained* shift, not just random temp that goes up and falls back down the next day, or two days after.

Remove your today's OPK plus from the chart, too, because you'll just confuse the program. If the previous one was the same situation as yesterday, delete that, too.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> If you look at your chart, and you have to look at the thing as a whole, there is NO temp increase on it at all. The temp itself does fluctuate on a daily basis, but so far you've not gone over what, eventually, might turn into a coverline.
> 
> Glance at my charts (the link is in my signature, and it will open all of them at once) and you'll notice what a temp increase actually looks like - the values go up, but then they also stay there until your period arrives, or, well, past that, too, if you get pregnant. So it needs to be a *sustained* shift, not just random temp that goes up and falls back down the next day, or two days after.
> 
> Remove your today's OPK plus from the chart, too, because you'll just confuse the program. If the previous one was the same situation as yesterday, delete that, too.

I know the two sat on mine that are higher I did have a few drinks the nights before so not sure if that makes a difference on those temps???:shrug:


----------



## bunda

Alcohol will raise your temps, and this can be by quite a large amount.

if your temps fluctuate a lot, make sure you're using a basal body thermometre (not a fever thermometre) and consider temping vaginally rather than orally. You should get smoother lines that way.


----------



## Miaowzen

I agree with Jaza that you haven't ovulated yet joeys. I'd expect to see your temp around 98.5 or so after ovulation.

This has been really interesting to learn about the cats and birds etc. I have been wanting to get two kittens to celebrate having a home finally (our house settled a week and a half ago) but I was concerned about the toxoplasmosis risk as I would end up being the keeper of the litter tray. After losing two dearest cats to outdoor accidents I want to have indoor only cats and so they would have no access to birds or rodents unless these critters came into the house. I wonder if it would be ok then? I was thinking I could train them to use a human toilet as well since I've seen some videos showing how to do it, although cats are not easy to train.


----------



## Jazavac

It's okay that way, Miaow.

I was very concerned, but I had two doctors confirm that the risk is actually higher if you do gardening without gloves, than if you scoop your own cat's litter, especially if the cat is indoors.

Other critters and cats, as well, poop all over gardens and that's how the disease spreads. Inside, well, there's no toxoplasmosis inside. It's easy to get the TORCH screen done (or at least just the toxo part of it, if you choose not to care about the other titres) and you might already have the antibodies. Many people do, as it's not something we don't really get in contact with. Looks like I somehow haven't, but then again, I'm a big city girl and I never owned a garden (prior to getting some land with our house here in the US, at least).


----------



## wookie130

Joey's...that OPK does not look like an OPK at all, to be truthful. What it looks like to me, is a fertility monitor test stick for a Clearblue Fertility Monitor. Please check your box!!!! They come in sets of 30, and are not meant to be read by anything other than the fertility monitor. The darker line is your estrogen line, and the line on the right is your LH hormone. As you approach ovulation, the estrogen line will typically become lighter, and the LH will get really dark, indicating your surge, and impending ovulation. 

I use a CBFM, and I'm nearly convinced this is what you just posted. And, if this is your case, it looks like ovulation may be approaching, but there is no surefire way to determine this without a monitor to read your hormones.

I'd go grab some CB smiley face digi OPK's...they're pretty foolproof, and will give you a great idea about your LH surge, and when to start bding like a crazy lady.

Or, another option is to try the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan), and what you do, is you start to BD every other day, starting on cd 8, until you see a CLEAR and SUSTAINED temp shift on your chart. This has worked for many couples that...erm, like sex, obviously, and want a less fussier approach. You could start now, since ovulation hasn't occurred yet...bd every other day (or every day...that's fine too!)...until you confirm ovulation with your chart!


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh. 

So I chose to read a thorough, step-by-step thing on HSG.

Now I want to run in circles while pulling my hear. Aaaaaaa.


----------



## Miaowzen

What is HSG?

Okie, so I act quick I found a kitten already! He is a blue and white colourpoint Selkirk Rex variant. Gosh, what a mouthful. We are going to visit the breeder on Monday. His picture is on my journal - sorry to be lazy, lying in bed with period pain and I can't do pictures from the iPad


----------



## Jazavac

https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/hysterosalpingogram-21590

Scary!


Off I go to see your kitty...


----------



## Miaowzen

Grr, things like this make me cross: "women who are having a hard time becoming pregnant (infertile)"

The word infertile really shouldn't be thrown around like that :grr:


----------



## Jazavac

I don't really pay attention to those things anymore! I mean, okay, not too many people are actually infertile, but I guess there are too many degrees of _having problems_ to be able to sum them all up under some different name. :/

I've been paying too much attention to various other threads here, though, which usually ends up being a huge waste of time. And those things bring out the worst of me. Or at least.... bad.

So far, no luck getting things done tonight. And we should, since today is either my O day or the day before it. Or whatever day, but absolutely part of the fertile window. There's still a bit of time left before we fall asleep, but but but.


----------



## Miaowzen

Get it done, no excuses no zen! :plane:

Not just for him either :lolly:

Make sure you get something out of it :loopy:


----------



## bunda

I have heard (more than once) of women who have had that done and got a BFP shortly after. All have wondered whether the procedure in itself managed to clear a blockage. Perhaps as the dye is fed through, for example.

Not to say the procedure is a sure way to pregnancy, but it seemed to have made a difference to some.


----------



## wookie130

Bunda is absolutely correct about ladies often getting pregnant directly after an HSG. Often, the dye does unblock a tube, and voila! Pregnant!

Jaz, why are you looking up the procedure? Are you having one done? Most ladies say it's not too bad, and their doctors recommend a couple of ibuprofen an hour or so before having it done. It sounds scary, but the general consensus is that it's annoying and uncomfortable, but not necessarily painful.

AFM, I'm getting my second progesterone draw today. This one should actually be accurate, but I'm probably not going to get results until Tuesday. Still waiting on sperm analysis results. I seriously hate this waiting stuff. I'm 9 dpo according to FF, but FF tends to smoke crack, and I may actually be anywhere between 6-7 dpo, going by my fertility monitor, and OPK's. So, I'm waiting to see if AF shows between Jan. 4-7th-ish, waiting for test results, waiting, waiting, waiting. 

Oh, Jaz, before I forget, did you manage to successfully pounce on DH last night? If not, get up early and have some pre-breakfast sex. I will admit that I tend to like morning sex better, minus worrying about kitten-breath. 

And SPEAKING of KITTENS, I'm going to check out that pic of your new kitteh, Miaow!!


----------



## Jazavac

Nope, nothing got accomplished last night. I mean, errr, for him. I was fine. :haha: It's just that sex on demand doesn't really always work, at least not up until the point where it really matters, fertile-patch-wise. It doesn't happen often, but sure, Murphy's Law will make it this way. :shrug: Morning sex, especially at 6:30 when the alarm clock forces me out of the bed is a big no.

FF, as well as myself, got lost today anyway, so now I need to think hard about all this and figure out where either of us wants to place my this month's ovulation. Whee.

I normally take my temp at 6:30, but this morning, I took it at 6:12 for the first time and it was 97.5. If I enter it this way, nothing happens - no crosshairs appear. I took the temp at 6:30, too, and it was 97.7, which forces FF to draw the lines with ovulation on day 12. Makes no sense whatsoever, because I couldn't have ovulated before, well, I ovulated. Unless my eggs get released before my hormone does and before I can feel it. Doubtful, for sure. I did not do anything between the two temping attempts, no talking, no moving, I wasn't even fully awake. For now, I'm leaving it at 97.5 because those dashed lines annoy me, especially at the random, wrong date. We'll see where I am at tomorrow, temp-wise, so I'll just draw my own lines if FF decides to be stupid again (big O should be day 14, based on my own gut feeling, my ovaries and all other things happening in that region, as well as my doctor's explanations of my charts, and OPKs as well).

Any thoughts?

I was looking up HSG because it seems to be the most obvious thing we'll do next. It's been six months (likely seven because I don't believe in miracles, still) without a BFP so we need to move on. AIH is the cheapest route and there's no way they'd do it without an HSG. I'm not scared of pain, at all, it just sounded creepy. As for all of those HSG BFPs people talk about, I personally don't know a single woman who it has helped at all, besides it being a neat diagnostic procedure, of course. It can unblock tubes, but I guess I don't really know women who had them blocked in the first place. :shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> Joey's...that OPK does not look like an OPK at all, to be truthful. What it looks like to me, is a fertility monitor test stick for a Clearblue Fertility Monitor. Please check your box!!!! They come in sets of 30, and are not meant to be read by anything other than the fertility monitor. The darker line is your estrogen line, and the line on the right is your LH hormone. As you approach ovulation, the estrogen line will typically become lighter, and the LH will get really dark, indicating your surge, and impending ovulation.
> 
> I use a CBFM, and I'm nearly convinced this is what you just posted. And, if this is your case, it looks like ovulation may be approaching, but there is no surefire way to determine this without a monitor to read your hormones.
> 
> I'd go grab some CB smiley face digi OPK's...they're pretty foolproof, and will give you a great idea about your LH surge, and when to start bding like a crazy lady.
> 
> Or, another option is to try the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan), and what you do, is you start to BD every other day, starting on cd 8, until you see a CLEAR and SUSTAINED temp shift on your chart. This has worked for many couples that...erm, like sex, obviously, and want a less fussier approach. You could start now, since ovulation hasn't occurred yet...bd every other day (or every day...that's fine too!)...until you confirm ovulation with your chart!

ok i did double check the box last night at home about the ovulation test and it did give me a  
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test11316
I have no idea! :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Joeys- so glad you double checked!!!!! So, you were just looking at the wrong side, which showed blue lines, and the other side was a smiley face? If so, you're surging, so you should BD for AT LEAST the next 3 days, as once an OPK detects a surge, you will MOST LIKELY ovulate within 12-36 hours. Keep on temping.

When I saw the picture, it seriously looked like a fertility monior test stick!

So, smiley face=get humping!!!!! Now!!!! That's an order! LOL!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

I am not quite sure what you're saying, joeys. The thing in your today's picture is a box and in the picture on the box is NOT what you posted yesterday.


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, but did you see that picture yesterday? It's not the same as what's in the picture today. Granted, I've never seen a smiley-face test, other than at the store, in a box.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> I am not quite sure what you're saying, joeys. The thing in your today's picture is a box and in the picture on the box is NOT what you posted yesterday.

i know i am probably making this worse ok i will start over on the 24th i got a smiley face from the same picture i showed today and then did another opk on 28th and it was a smiley face and then when I took the test stick out of the test holder that is the picture I posted before. because I didn't think I could still be having a surge from 24 - 28???:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

If you keep getting smiley faces then you're likely getting LH surges all over, but no ovulation yet. This could simply be because your ovulation keeps getting delayed, or because you in fact don't ovulate at all and might have some PCOS-like issues. The best way to find out is to keep temping.


----------



## wookie130

Ummm, I think I get it?

But yeah, I got genuinely positive OPK's this month for about 4 straight days too.

DH and I just did it every other day to cover our bases...hopefully the BD fest was long enough, but my chart does indicate ovulation.

Joeys, I checked your chart, and your temps are pretty erratic. Keep your eye on that, and continue your bd ba-donka-donk bedroom festival.


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> Ummm, I think I get it?
> 
> But yeah, I got genuinely positive OPK's this month for about 4 straight days too.
> 
> DH and I just did it every other day to cover our bases...hopefully the BD fest was long enough, but my chart does indicate ovulation.
> 
> Joeys, I checked your chart, and your temps are pretty erratic. Keep your eye on that, and continue your bd ba-donka-donk bedroom festival.

oh ok i thought that once you got a +opk you didn't have to check anymore??? :shrug:
I hope we BD enough before if i am ovulating. Might have to a few more times just to make sure. 

Yeah i realized i sleep with my mouth open some times so I think that is affecting my temps! :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

You technically don't have to keep testing after the 1st + opk.

But, I'm a self-professed POAS-aholic, so that just makes me happy. LOL!!!


----------



## joeys3453

OH i her you. that makes sense. I guess since my temps are kind of all over the place not really sure what is going on. I am thinking i might have to temp a different way since I sleep with my mouth open! :blush:


----------



## Jazavac

Ooh, wookie, so you got stuck with those, too? Because I just peed another almost-absolute-plus this morning, too. I even took off the first one because I didn't want the chart to be too confused. And then today's was just like the one on day 12. Day 13 and 14 were the real Jazavac-positives, as in a lot DARKER than the test line. Days 12 and 15 were just as dark, pretty much.

This is driving me nuts. Hmph. 

That's on top of other things that are driving me nuts right now. Ovulation time is worse than PMS for me, but I also need to figure out all these things before I can just relax and do, well, nothing.


----------



## Jazavac

If you constantly sleep with your mouth open, you should probably try temping vaginally, joeys.


----------



## joeys3453

i did take the temp this morning and it was 98.23 vaginally and from my mouth it was 97.20


----------



## Jazavac

So, regarding that chart of mine, is 97.5 the right temp, taken 18 minutes before I normally do it, or should I use the second one, 97.7, that I took at the regular hour, after being only half-awake, but quiet and still, pretty much. I mean, it doesn't really matter, I will or already have ovulated all the same, but I'm still curious.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> So, regarding that chart of mine, is 97.5 the right temp, taken 18 minutes before I normally do it, or should I use the second one, 97.7, that I took at the regular hour, after being only half-awake, but quiet and still, pretty much. I mean, it doesn't really matter, I will or already have ovulated all the same, but I'm still curious.

i would use the 97.5


----------



## joeys3453

**TMI*** so went to the bathroom and it was ewcm. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

So you might be getting ready to ovulate right now. Make sure to enter your OPK pluses, too. If the one yesterday, or whenever, was real, then it needs to go back on the chart.


----------



## wookie130

Joeys- HUMPA-THON is in order!!!!

Jaz- do the 97.5, the earlier temp.

Me, I'm cleaning the kitchen. Pulling out appliances, the whole bit. We're having a party tomorrow night, and my house must be gleaming!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> Joeys- HUMPA-THON is in order!!!!
> 
> Jaz- do the 97.5, the earlier temp.
> 
> Me, I'm cleaning the kitchen. Pulling out appliances, the whole bit. We're having a party tomorrow night, and my house must be gleaming!!!!

Sounds good ladies I will add the + for the smiley face yesterday. What sucks is we had our humpa thon starting the 24 - 26 and haven't since because we thought i had ovulated. :cry:


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, I guess I'll stick to the earlier temp. If anything, it doesn't confuse FF too much, if at all.

Yay for guests, wookie! I wish I had someone, other than my in-laws, to invite over, pretty much. We're likely getting some friends over for New Year's, but they'll be gone way before the actual new year comes. Or at least the only female and her little boy will leave. Then I'll likely have one of those guys stay overnight and linger around the house pretty much all of the next day to. Blech.


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, I know at least one person who is spending the night...he's like a big fat adult son to DH and I, so we don't mind a bit! He's a cool guy.

The rest is mainly family, but we have a good time together, so it's going to be fun. I have to pick up some groceries after I get my progesterone poke...I think we're just going to make some pulled pork sandwiches, chips, and stuff like that. Beer, champagne, what have you.

As fun as it will be, I'm ANAL about my house. I'm anal-retentive most of the time about housekeeping, but when people are coming, I go a bit nuts. DH steers clear of me, oofta!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Oh yeah, same. And our vacuum cleaner, a weird gift from my MIL, is my biggest enemy because it's all... well, weird. I hate it. So I argue with it most of the time I spend cleaning. Ugh. 

Anyway.

Confused.

I started feeling some excitement in my ovaries two days ago, along with that first OPK+.

Then yesterday, poking and prodding happened in the left ovary.

Today, it's in the right one.

?!?!?!?!

Stereo ovulation? :rofl:


----------



## DHime

LOL Stereo ovulation! HA!


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, since I'm having problems getting pregnant and all, I suppose I should... just get it done right, then. Ovulate twice, from both ovaries and get the twins running. :rofl:

Poking and prodding is done and over with. Good thing I don't have a third ovary.


----------



## Miaowzen

Maybe you produced one egg each 24 hours and that's why you're still surging. I would take the first temp btw. In fact my thermometer only allows one temp to be taken to circumvent this exact scenario.

But have you been having sex!?!


----------



## Jazavac

It lets you take one... within 24 hours? Funky!

We failed to get the whole thing done last night because my husband was way too tired. I mean, we had sex and it was loads of fun for me, but, err, I don't think that particular one will result in a baby. Even though I'd laugh if I got it from, dunno, preejaculate. But yes, we've been having sex. 

And I'm finally done surging. This morning, it was still there, as I mentioned, but I did another POAS session on my lunch break and it was a clear negative.


----------



## Miaowzen

My thermometer let's me take one every 21-27 hours. I'm allowed a 3-hour window either side of the last time I temped.

Well at least now you've stopped surging you can have a rest  

My poor DH is sick of resting but I just don't want to be touched. This really painful heavy period is making me so grumptastic.

Girls, has anyone here had a chemical? I am wondering because my temps are still above the coverline at CD4 and my period is much more painful and heavy than usual with extra hormonal things thrown in like IBS and bloating. My period started with an unusual kidney-bean clot like liver, but the rest of it has just been dark (almost black instead of usual bright red) and clot free I think.


----------



## wookie130

Did you ever test? I'm asking because with a chemical, you'll usually get a BFP at some point before AF shows up...but if you didn't test, there will be no way to know. As far as the kidney-bean clot, I find that with miscarriages, you'll more than likely have more clotty by-products of the early pregnancy expelled, rather than necessarily a specific shape. The embryo is tinier than a poppy seed at this point...so, it will be hard to identify if any of your clotting was an embryo.

I guess what I'm saying, is that it's possible you had a chemical, but you'll probably never know at this point. 

It sucks having to wonder that, you know?

I hope you feel better soon, honey.


----------



## Jazavac

Snow. Snow. Snoooooooow.

Too bad it's going to be warm tomorrow (+8C ?!) so it will all be gone, too. 

Temp went up today, so I'm good. I'm curious to see what FF will do with my O-date.

Miaow, I hope you're feeling better already. :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Nobody's here today!


Ohwell.

https://d37nnnqwv9amwr.cloudfront.net/entries/icons/original/000/003/619/Untitled-1.jpg






(Hopefully you know about this one, or else I am... turning really weird in your eyes, huh? :rofl:)


----------



## Miaowzen

No idea, what is that!

It looks like a chair for the Addams family :laugh2:

Wookie, I doubt I would have ever got a BFP, I started spotting so early anyway, but this whole cycle has been crazy. Firstly, spotting a day earlier than my earliest spotting and going pretty much into red spotting on the first day instead of progressing from light pink to brown... Then I got seriously depressed about general life stuff and cried for one or two days and ate junk food and pretty much felt terrible, I actually felt a little suicidal but not enough to do anything bad. Then my day 2 cramps didn't come on day 2 and my temps didn't drop much, so maybe I was still in my previous cycle at day1 but just really heavy spotting? Day3 finally the day2 cramps come, and they hit me with so much force that I spent the day in bed sleeping as much as i could. Day 4 temps went up slightly and normally my cramps would be done after day2 but these were still bad, today is day 5 and my temp dropped a lot and everything looks normal again. 

I suspect that my CD1 would normally have been a luteal phase day from the previous cycle, because my LP of 11 is a bit unusual, but because the bleeding was so heavy I really can't turn a blind eye and say it was spotting.


----------



## Jazavac

Meow, I just really hope you're feeling better now!


The thing in the picture is... Forever Alone. https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/forever-alone


----------



## Miaowzen

Aw, forever alone is sad. I didn't like the practical joke on all those men :cry:


----------



## Sara_goli

inpghttc said:


> Hello all...I am going to be 34 in Septmeber and was wondering if anyone else is in the same boat and may be having feelings like I am having. I just (today) got my first AF after stopping the pill and am planning on TTC this cycle. I am feeling a slight rushed against time to get my BFP before November and here is why... I used to think that I had until I was 35 to get pregnant without being considered high risk. I just recently found out that the magic age of 35 is the age in which the baby is born, NOT the age in which you conceive. So, for me to deliver at age 34, I need to conceive by around November/December of 2011. Now, I am fully aware that many people have babies after the age of 35 and everything ends up being totally fine...I just guess that wanting to beat the "high risk pregnancy" status has me feeling a little nervous and pressured and was wanted to bring it up here to see if I am alone with the feeling or if anyone else feels the same way? :shrug:

Well I will be 35 in July and just started my ttc project...I think my AF for my first attempt is arriving tomorrow as I have all signs...so I will wait for next month....Many of my friends have had their babies or they are pregnant in their 30s..None had any complications...I would love to join tjis thread ...all the best :dust:


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Sara!! You'll love this thread...I certainly do!


----------



## DHime

welcome sara


----------



## DHime

Hang in there miaow
If it was a chemical, it would mean you got close.
FX for you


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, Sara_goli!


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi DHime, that's the thing... When I got pregnant before I wasn't having spotting issues. I'm concerned that this one might have almost been a pregnancy but my progesterone wasn't high enough to hold it. I'm feeling very tender, round and bloated in my uterus today and ironically the only summer dress I have in my suitcase is a maternity dress so that's what I'm wearing. Such a peculiar period it has been, although at least my temp dropped below last month's coverline this morning (CD5)


----------



## Jazavac

FF now won't show my ovulation at all. :lol:


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, it just needs one more temp before it puts in CD15

I'm feeling really bloated and sore in my uterus again this morning. I wish I knew what this was.

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## anorak

I am 35 and trying for my first! Stop taking Cerazette (evil) so wish me luck! I still had lock work periods on Cerazette!!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Just started trying too and I'm 33! 
I read an early post where they weren't even bothered about children and then it's like something gets turned on. That is me all over! Looking forward to making friends and realise I'm not completely on my own and abnormal with all these feelings!


----------



## Jazavac

Hello anorak and RebeccaLO! Welcome to the thread. 

Miaow, normally, my O would be placed on the 2nd OPK+ day, so I'm slightly confused by FF's this month's decision... but we shall see. 

Off to get some more cleaning/cooking done. People will be here in about two hours and I'm tired already (overdid some gym stuff today, oops).


----------



## wookie130

Hey anorak and Rebecca! Welcome!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
i haven't been on here since before Christmas as i was in Hawaii on holidays. there is a million posts i have missed. hello to any new ladies. hope you are all well. merry belated Christmas and new year to all. 

Anyone else got a BFP?

my cycle this month is incomplete. FF thinks i didn't even ovulate plus i didn't temp all the way through. now waiting for AF to show up one of these days but not sure when actually!

I came home from my vacation early as we got news that my beloved doggy died in a freak accident while we were in Hawaii...i am so shocked and devastated.:cry: my fur-babies are so important to me and to have one of them pass away when i wasn't there really hurts:nope:


----------



## wookie130

OMG, aleja! How terrible about your dog...I'm so sorry to hear this.

I would be devastated...my furbabies are my everything too.

Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh, I am so sorry! What a sad thing to have happen on your holiday :-( :cry:


----------



## aleja

thanks ladies,
yes it was awful. Dh and I were having the best time and we were about to start doing all the lovely beachy things but it wasn't to be. sometimes life is unfair and things don't make sense. i feel really bad for my parents as the dogs were at their house. they are traumatised by the whole thing. my doggy cut her leg with some piece of metal and she died at the vet during the surgery to stitch it up. 

i feel really sad for my other doggy who was the follower in their little pack. he seems really clingy and aloof. it is weird to see how dogs can grieve too.


----------



## DHime

Anorak & Rebecca - Welcome. These ladies are the best friends ever and I know you will love them.

Miaow - I sure hope you are feeling better

Aleja - OMG I am so sorry. I understand your pain though I wish I didn't. My heart goes out to you and your OH. :hugs:


Oh yeah - Going on 7 weeks this week. Got to a point on Thursday when I just couldn't muster up any energy at all. Never felt so tired


----------



## Miaowzen

7-odd years ago I had two cats, one was only a kitten but an absolute rascal and my older one had befriended him in a mothering way after she initially was so mad to have an invader in the house! He was always trying to get out and explore and one day I lost him. That evening my older cat started to sulk and hang around me more than usual and seemed to be grieving.

Eventually I found him and I don't know what had happened but it was really bad. I think maybe attacked by a dog. He was already gone.

I bawled my eyes out and my older cat stayed with me the whole time, just looking after me. It was touching, she must have been upset too.


----------



## DHime

miaow - :hugs:


----------



## anorak

Hello! Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Miaowzen

:hugs: was just agreeing with Aleja that the animals understand...

Hi Anorak


----------



## Jazavac

aleja, I am so sorry! Poor little doggy. :( I've lost one pet so far, and it was 'only' because she got really old, but I don't remember ever being as sad. :(


----------



## pinky78

Hello everyone,

I'm new to BnB. This is my first cycle TTC. I refuse to test until a missed period. I'm not frustrating myself over a BFN. I'll be 34 in March and i've made up my mind I might be in this for the long haul. I lost my left ovary and fallopian tube at age 11 to a dermoid cyst. Then lost part of my right ovary to another dermoid cyst at 22. I have regular 28 day cycles but do have issues with spotting (I think it's due to b/c hormones leaving system). I already have a RE and have done the HSG dye test, which was normal. I get an annual u/s to check the right ovary. Oh yeah, I have a small fibroid (but not in the way of anything...fibroid might be causing spotting too). Soooo I type all this to introduce myself. I go for the day 21 blood test in 3 weeks to check progesterone levels. Would be nice if the witch doesn't show the end of this week. Been feeling nauseous after eating, cramps in very lower abdomen, and headaches. These were also my PMS symptoms before birth control (except for nausea).


----------



## pinky78

To answer the question, yes, I feel a little pressure. :o)


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Pinky!

I love the flood of new faces in here today- it's awesome!

This is such a great thread, I'd hate to see it die.

DHime - Moving right along! Before you know it, you'll be in your 2nd trimester! And I know about that fatigue...I had NEVER been so exhausted in all of my life. I COULD NOT MOVE, nor could I peel myself from the sofa. And oddly enough, I'd be wide awake at night. Hungry for jalapeno poppers.

Miaow- how sad about your kitty...those are the types of things I rarely can get over entirely. When do you get your new kitteh?

Aleja- Again, I'm sorry for your loss. 

AFM- Not trusting my temps on FF are remotely accurate, as my sleeping patterns and wake patterns are all over the map. Plus, I got BLAZING positives on OPK's for two days after my CBFM peaks...so once again, I have no idea wherre I'm at in my luteal phase, nor do I know when to test or expect AF.

Still waiting on my 2nd progesterone test results...apparently not until Tuesday.

STILL waiting on SA results for DH. Ugh, I hate waiting. Therefore, I hate TTC. I wish I were one of those chicky-poos where I would get pregnant when I snap my fingers.


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh I'm sorry, I wasn't meaning to get sympathy for my kitten and it was a long time ago, just sharing the story because I remember how much the older cat cared about the smaller one. Aleja's other doggies will be feeling sad too and will hopefully band together to give each other support and love :hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi Pinky!


----------



## Miaowzen

In other news, my uterus has gone back to normal size today, not swollen anymore. The hormonal IBS went away at the same time too. I know that I wasn't swollen due to any intestinal bloat as I have had no other stomach issues or gas whatsoever (I do get IBS during crazy hormones, I had a particularly bad time of it after my placental abruption). I'm about 80% feeling I had a chemical this month, so this week I'm going to go and sign up with a new naturopath. My last one was in Melbourne so I haven't seen her in a year, last year I've been self treating and clearly it didn't work as well as I would have liked :shrug:


----------



## pinky78

Hi Miaowzen!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Miaow...I wish there was a way to KNOW if it was a chemical, you know? But, you seem to have a strong gut feeling that this was the case. I'm so glad you're going to see a new naturopath. Perhaps that will be the ticket, and she/he will really work with you to get everything balanced and functioning correctly.

I'm still sorry to hear about the kitten, albeit a long time ago!


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, Pinky!

Yay for all the new faces! (I'll be here to watch you all graduate and go to some different topics, too. :drama:)

It's windy and kind-of-snowy here. I got my crosshairs today and now, well... I guess I wait? Hmph.


----------



## pinky78

Hi, Jazavac!


----------



## wookie130

Well, look at that temp drop.

AF is on her way soon. Damn.


----------



## DHime

Jaz - :hugs: you will get there sweetie

Wookie - sorry AF is on the way. that was a nice drop though. 

I am so not wanting to leave you guys for any other thread. I like it here. "sniff"


----------



## wookie130

DHime, please stay! I actually bounce all over the place on BnB, but this thread and another will maintain my loyalty.

Just because you're pg, doesn't mean you can't participate here...your presence here continues to give me hope, and let's me know that I could still get another bfp.

Plus, we need to keep an eye on your pregnancy! I love living vicariously through pregnant ladies...again, it gives me hope and keeps me positive.

Please, please, please don't be a stranger here. Trust me when I tell you that hearing every girl on the first tri board talk about their "trapped wind" gets old!!! There's a lot of complaining and whining on there at times, and it got old for me....it's like, "Don't you girls know how blessed you are to be in your position???"

I don't know. I understand if you want to float through the pregnancy forums, but just know that we love you, and want you to continue to be in this thread!


----------



## Jazavac

Ooof, wookie. I suppose there's still hope, though. :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I agree with what wookie just said! 

It'd be great to keep all of you pregnant girls around. This thread has turned into a lot more than just OPK/charting discussion, anyway. 

I do wander around BnB a bit, but only when I have nothing better to do, pretty much. This is my main thread, and then I guess I try to keep that journal, too, as well as stalk other girls'.

Either way, I can't really make myself home in any other threads. Most of them horribly annoy me because of poor grammar and horrible hysteria. :shrug:


----------



## DHime

Thanks girls!
(Oh and welcome newbies!)

I agree about the other threads. Alot of whining takes place and alot of drama.
I feel more at home here. I know you ladies and I feel a loyalty to this thread even more so now. If I start making anyone uncomfortable with topics just let me know.
I was astounded when I did the ticker thingy. I could only stare at my veggie soup in a whole new way. lol


----------



## pinky78

Hello today ladies,

I have a charting question. DH and I have been given 6 mos to conceive naturally. So month one looks like the witch is going to show. I wanted to start practicing charting before CD1. If I have to use the bathroom in the middle of the night, do I take my BBT before I get up, wait till I my normal wake time, or take temp at normal wake time & make note of activity?


----------



## Jazavac

DHime said:


> I could only stare at my veggie soup in a whole new way. lol

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

pinky78 said:


> Hello today ladies,
> 
> I have a charting question. DH and I have been given 6 mos to conceive naturally. So month one looks like the witch is going to show. I wanted to start practicing charting before CD1. If I have to use the bathroom in the middle of the night, do I take my BBT before I get up, wait till I my normal wake time, or take temp at normal wake time & make note of activity?

It depends on when you get up to do the bathroom thing.

I'll just use my own chart as an example. 

I temp at 6:30 because that's the most convenient time, work-wise. My alarm clock is set to that hour and the first thing I do is temping. Then I get up and start the day. On weekends, the alarm goes off, too, and I do the temping part and continue to sleep. The thermometer has a one-temp memory, so I can just make a note of it later.

You need three hours of continuous sleep in order to have your temp make sense. Of course, the more, the better, but if it's not at least three, you need to tick 'sleep deprivation' on FF, or make some other note of it.

So let's say I got up at 3 am to go to the bathroom: I'd still temp at 6:30. If I got up at 5 to go to the bathroom, I'd take my temp, too, and FF would know right away that the time is off when I'd enter it.

I don't get up to use the bathroom, though.


----------



## DHime

Pinky - Sounds like an intricate puzzle doesn't it.
For the most part you are suposed to try and take it after 5 hours of undisturbed sleep.
I have no idea what time I took mine cause I always wake up in the middle of the night for a variety of reasons. I would look at the clock and if it was within a couple of hours of my wake up time I would go ahead and take the temp. The whole point is to get your body at rest. you will get the hang of it though


----------



## Jazavac

TCOYF book, I think, calls for at least three hours. But I have to admit I don't remember anymore.


----------



## NellieRae

Aleja, soooo so sorry to hear about your losing your fur baby. :cry: They are definitely part of the family & I would be devastated. Hope your heart recovers soon. :hugs2:

wookie, sorry to hear about the temp plunge & impending af. :sad1:

Jaz, good for you for keeping up the exercise & weight loss! Maybe your body will reward you the way you want - with a healthy egg that gets the job done. FX for you. Anyone could be the last one standing, even though you're fighting uphill with nature. Surprises and miracles happen. 

Ladies, I completely agree about this thread feeling like home. Its hard to find a good one - where people don't come in with boyfriend drama or bad grammar. Its just hard for me to identify with those. :coffee:


----------



## Jazavac

Hey, Nellie! 

How have you been?


----------



## joeys3453

so my temp finally went up and am on 5dpo. I have been having cramps on my right side where i normally have af cramps. Is this normal???:shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Joeys, it's completely normal. What you may be experiencing is ovulation pains on your right ovary. When the egg bursts through the corpus luteum, it can create cramping that can last for several days, even a couple of weeks. 

Good luck, and make sure you change your ticker in your sig to match your chart, as you're 5 dpo, and not 8 dpo.


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> Joeys, it's completely normal. What you may be experiencing is ovulation pains on your right ovary. When the egg bursts through the corpus luteum, it can create cramping that can last for several days, even a couple of weeks.
> 
> Good luck, and make sure you change your ticker in your sig to match your chart, as you're 5 dpo, and not 8 dpo.

wookie130 thank you. Jut got it updated! :thumbup:


----------



## DHime

Nellie - :hugs: I missed you! Where have you been? How have you been? I know it's bad to say it but I just don't like the other threads. Too much drama. We are supposed to be chillin out right now for crying out loud. 

Joeys - Now that you are paying close attention, you are gonna notice all sorts of odd things your body does. I know I did. Now I can't turn it off.

Jaz - Maybe I should have read that book. lol I was thinking all this time it was 5 hours. Often thought "how can I get the right temp if I don't sleep that long?" Oh well.

OK how can I be hungry and quesey at the same? Ha!


----------



## joeys3453

DHime you are so right. I swear you notice stuff that you never paid attention to before. It is interesting though. but can make you go a little :wacko:


----------



## wookie130

Well, ladies, it turns out DH's SA is normal.

And then there's me! Low progesterone, and once AF strikes in a day or two, I'm going on Clomid.

I pray that this means the Lord will bless us with twins or triplets or something. I just pray this works.

Pray that we get :crib::twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys:...I'd absolutely love it.


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck, wookie!

Will they monitor your clomid cycles at all? The main reason I'm really hesitant to even think about it (the RE hasn't even suggested it, though, it's just that the incompetent ob/gyn, before I ditched her, wanted me to take them without doing any testing) is hyperstimulation and no monitoring that comes with the clomid package.


----------



## wookie130

I guess I'll be getting another 21 day progesterone test after this first cycle with Clomid...that's as much as I know so far.


----------



## NellieRae

:hi: ladies! I haven't been on as much mostly because I feel like crap. :sick: DHime, I know I'm almost always both nauseous and hungry at the same time these days, so its definitely possible. Trouble is finding something to eat every hour or two that doesn't make the feeling worse. I'm very lucky that DH has been cooperative with my unpredictable food requests. On New Year's Eve, when I told him I felt up to going to our favorite place for dinner (that he had been craving) he was ecstatic! Poor DH.

joeys, for many, progesterone will tend to spike around day 6 or 7 of your luteal phase, so its also normal if you see your highest temps around then. 

wookie, :yipee: that DH's sperm is normal!! Your progesterone being low is super easy to fix & hopefully you will soon have a Clomid bfp to announce.


----------



## DHime

Wookie - wow I hope you get twins! Great that DH is healthy and yes low prog is an easy fix with a cream. good to find out now rather than during prego time when it is scary. I was releived when they said my prog. levels were normal. 

Nellie - I know what u mean. dh was totally happy when I said I wanted to go out for mexican. though now it makes me shiver. (which is bad) Last night I ate pears with mayo and shredded cheddar cheese on it. AWESOME! What I really want is mac and cheese. hmmm I sense a theme here. cheese......... Oh, grapefruit works well for the hungries.

too bad the bb's are still qualifiying as squeaky toys. I can't wait till that eases up. DH wants to play with them so much but I can't even stand it when he hugs me. lol


----------



## Jazavac

Aaaa, pears. I shiver when I hear about them - we have a history. :lol: 

I've not had pears since I was 16. I make sure that my foods and drinks contain none. Yay... emetophobia. :drama:


----------



## Miaowzen

Yeah, we don't have any drama on this thread! :haha:

Wookie, congratulations on DH's sperm coming in normal!!! Low progesterone is extremely common for us girlies these days due to environmental changes... Xenoestrogens in plastics and pesticides, phytoestrogens in our foods and general stress and sedentary lifestyle. I know I've been trying to sort out my own low progesterone issues out for years :wacko: but i'm not taking any meds. Now that you about it, you can do something about it, and you know now that each month there will be plenty of healthy sperm waiting!

Your LP is normally quite long too, so it must be only a very mild hormonal thing.

:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, my menstrual cycles are practically textbook, 30 days most months, day 16 ovulation, and 14 day luteal phase. No pre-AF spotting ever. 

Apparently my ovulation is a bit on the weak side. And currently, I don't even care why. I'm sure there's an underlying cause or reason for this, and I almost don't care. I just want Clomid to bring me a baby...or two...or three. LOL!!!!!


----------



## DHime

FX for you wookie. 

Resting up at home tonight. starting my workouts in the morning. oh boy


----------



## Jazavac

And I got through a fitness assessment at the gym today.

I am still staring at the fact that the weight of my muscle came back at 55 kg (123 lb). Whoa. 

There's a lot to work on, but this really did throw me off! The more of that stuff is on my blog, since it's not really all that relevant to TTC. (I just hope I'm not killing some bean by spending this much time at the gym, oops.)


----------



## DHime

Jaz - If it is normal for you to work out, then there should be no problems in it. As long as you are healthy it will not interfere. If you were anorexic or something then it would cause issues.

I think it's great to keep working out.

I woke up this morning and it was 40 degrees outside. I went to go walking and quickly went right back to bed, lol. I am off to a great start.
Oh and the jeans I just got my bug butt into, not comfy anymore. (wth) I haven't gained any weight yet and already need bigger clothes? lol - oh well. Yoga pants here I come!
Try hiding yoga pants in an office environment. (I blamed it on the cold and wore a dress over it. Now I just look as though I have a strange sense of style. (very Juno)


----------



## joeys3453

i am sure you look fine in your clothes but you probably just don't feel right. That is what my sister said when she was pregnant. I can't wait to be pregnant my sister and i are the same size so I already have a woredrobe ready for me! :happydance:


----------



## DHime

Joeys - Thanks. It's good you have that to look forward to. My nearest relative is 300 miles away so looks like I will the hitting the thrift stores. I am also looking into making my own. I am collecting patterns for maternity and for baby clothes so I can make a variety of sizes. Hopefull it will make things easier. we shall see


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Joeys - Thanks. It's good you have that to look forward to. My nearest relative is 300 miles away so looks like I will the hitting the thrift stores. I am also looking into making my own. I am collecting patterns for maternity and for baby clothes so I can make a variety of sizes. Hopefull it will make things easier. we shall see

DHime, i am sorry that you don't have close relatives that is never easy. I am really luck i see my sister at least 1 time a week we live about 15 min from each other. She has a boy and a girl and has been saving clothes for us for a while. My niece even brought over a toy that she though that when we have a baby they would really want! :cry: i thought it was adorable. Good luck on making the clothes that sounds like fun! 

So i am on 6dpo and have been having af like cramps still is this normal?:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, let's talk about how far my relatives are. :lol:

7883 kilometers enough? :lol: (4800+ miles)

I need to learn how to use a sewing machine. I can create patterns on my own, somehow, but all I can do is use my hands for sewing. And, ugh, that's shitty!

It's pretty normal for me to be active, as far as exercise goes. I've only been doing this very regular thing for two months now, but I'm not killing myself. It's usually the elliptical, which does nothing to my abdominal area, pretty much. It does burn off fat, though.

15 pounds and 4.33 inches down in 60 days.

6.8kg and 11 cm, that is.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh. My chart looks different this month, too.

I wonder if it's the weightloss thing, exercise, this or that... or nothing in particular.

Or some little bean, perhaps, mmhm.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac good job on the weight loss. THat can always make a difference i think. I usually go on the treadmill walking for an hour or walk outside for an hour every day and do some light lifting. I have cut back on my strenuous work outs but still try to play intermural basketball and volleyball. :nope: I am getting to old for that stuff though. 

Jazavac I think i am closer to you than your relatives. I am in ND.


----------



## DHime

Jaz - wow. I can't imagine being so far. I drive 12 hrs to my granny a couple of times a year. Shes more like my mom than my granny at only 75 yeras old. She was 39 when I was born. Young granny. The only one I feel bad about never seeing is my mom and my twin sis. Mom is in Kansas and Sis is in Louisiana. Hard to visit them when they are all so scattered and me being poor. 
Congrats on the weight. I guess I lost mine just in time... to put it back on lol
You have the right idea though. Elyptical is an awesome machine to use. I was using it back when I had a gym membership. I loved it and it didn't hurt my back at all. 

Joeys - I used to get crampy feelings to through the LP. Even if you are prego it would be too early at 6dpo. Then again, I am basing that on my own experience.


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Jaz - wow. I can't imagine being so far. I drive 12 hrs to my granny a couple of times a year. Shes more like my mom than my granny at only 75 yeras old. She was 39 when I was born. Young granny. The only one I feel bad about never seeing is my mom and my twin sis. Mom is in Kansas and Sis is in Louisiana. Hard to visit them when they are all so scattered and me being poor.
> Congrats on the weight. I guess I lost mine just in time... to put it back on lol
> You have the right idea though. Elyptical is an awesome machine to use. I was using it back when I had a gym membership. I loved it and it didn't hurt my back at all.
> 
> Joeys - I used to get crampy feelings to through the LP. Even if you are prego it would be too early at 6dpo. Then again, I am basing that on my own experience.

wow that is a young granny! that is still hard to be away from all your family like that. That is cool you have a twin sis. 

Yeah I don't know if I am prego or not just weird because i don't normally have cramps for this long of a time and kind of painful at times. :nope:


----------



## Jazavac

I'll likely be your grandma's age when I get my first kid. :lol:

But, yes, I'm in the US and everyone else is back home in Croatia. Things are doable with the internet and all, but I still feel like I'm from some other plane of existence, pretty much. I don't seem to be really fitting in at all. :shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> I'll likely be your grandma's age when I get my first kid. :lol:
> 
> But, yes, I'm in the US and everyone else is back home in Croatia. Things are doable with the internet and all, but I still feel like I'm from some other plane of existence, pretty much. I don't seem to be really fitting in at all. :shrug:

I am sorry you are feeling that way. I hope it gets better for you. :hugs: I hear you about the age thing. I feel like I am going to be 40 before I get pregnant! :-( Not that 40 is old either just makes it hard to have more than one and try to be active with the littles ones when they get older! :cry:


----------



## Jazavac

It actually sucks, to be honest, the part about age. My mom had our baby brother when she was 41. Fine and dandy, reasonably easy pregnancy and all that.

And now... well, he's 18 and our mom is old enough to be his classmates's mother. And she looks really good for her age and doesn't dress like a grandma at all.

As far as the US thing goes, I've given up hope. Maybe a small Midwestern city really just isn't the right fit, but for now, that's where we're staying.


----------



## Miaowzen

My parents got sick of being grandparents already I think and decided to move away to a retirement house 2 hours away. DH's parents moved away too, but it doesn't matter since they don't talk to us and DH has no intention of telling them when we have kids. I sent them a Christmas email but stuck to extremely safe topics and revealed nothing about our current life. I'd love to have a sister or sibling of some sort  I do have a step-sister and step brother but they're much older and we don't really get along well.

I'm making enquiries with a naturopath today because I'm still bleeding after 12 days (Inc premenstrual spotting)

Joeys hopefully it's a good sign for you and not just the observer effect 

Aleja, how are you feeling honey? How are your other dogs?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
thanks for your support about little furball. :hugs:
Miawo- i am doing better today. i am waiting to get her ashes back and will put her in the garden. I only have one other doggy and he is acting more like his silly self. no more moping around the house as we have been keeping him busy - took him to the beach, walks, visits etc....basically spoilt rotten!!!!!
I totally understand the idea that even if a pet has been gone many years ago. like your kitty, we still remember them. This particular dog will always be remembered. she was such a lady. she was a staffy and they really are like humans trapped in a dog suit (that's what the popular notion is about staffys!)

nellie and dhime it is great to still have you girls around the thread. we need the moral support and you guys know exactly what it is like to be waiting waiting waiting.......

hi pinky!:flower:

jaza, i know what you mean about thinking our first baby will come at age 40. i feel like this too. sigh.... 
now that i am back from my vacation i am planning to bring my FS appt earlier if I can. 

Still no AF and on CD34. I had cramps a few days back and thought the witch was coming so I took a HPT just in case and negative. Not surprised though. I am so annoyed about having these extra long cycles. It is bad enough that there is no good news at the end of them let alone drraaagggging out so long......:sleep:

Wookie, I am so glad about your DH's results it sure must feel great that there is one less thing to worry about. Bring on the Clomid baby I say:kiss:


----------



## wookie130

Miaow- That spotting thing concerns me. I sure hope you find the help you need, and get it sorted out. I'm sure you will, babe. And yes, in my case, bring on the Clomid baby! Or better yet, BABIES! At this point, one baby would feel like a miracle, however.

Jaz- I love being a Midwesterner...but that's all I've ever been, so I guess Cedar Falls, IA feels like home to me. I can completely understand your feelings of displacement and home sickness...there's an incredible physical distance between you and your family. Just remember that they're always close to your heart. No miles can create distance there.

I'm still waiting for AF. Obviously at this point, FF was wrong about my apparent half-ass low-progesterone-ish ovulation day, so I'm sort of stuck in limbo waiting for the witch. She's close...my back is KILLING me, which usually happens. 

I'm trying to contain my optimism on the Clomid thing. It works for some, but only if the ONLY issue is related to anovulation, or poor ovulation. So, I know my thyroid is fine, DH's soldiers are fine, my blood-type isn't hostile, and I have borderline low progesterone. As far as my tubes are concerned, FH levels, etc., I have no clue. I'm just going to give this a try, and pray it solves the problem. If not, I guess further investigation is needed.


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck, wookie!

I guess what gets me the most here in Mankato is the fact that, well, I moved from a 1 million people city to a 46,000 people town. Nothing I'm used to exists here - no public transport, no people walking in the street (other than around the campus), no stores other than huge malls and big container-shaped department stores. People don't go out for a walk, they don't do sports unless they're some real athletics, there is nowhere to go out and, say, have a cup of tea without eating an entire meal with it. Then, when you do choose to eat, you're in an out usually under an hour, which just makes me sick to my stomach and not enjoy my food at all. 

Basically, it's not so much about my family being away, as I get to talk to them on a daily basis, it's just that I can't figure out what to do here and where to meat people I'd share interests with. Even with the college being three blocks down (and I'm actually a student myself), I still don't get to interact with anyone who is even remotely like me. Or the other way around.

So two and a half years later, I'm pretty much on my own. :shrug:


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh that really sucks Jaza. I really understand how that feels because my career was always in male oriented fields and we moved house something like 12 times and interstate 3 times and now I've only got a few friends and only one female. I find it really hard to work out how and where to meet people as an adult, and that is in a 1miliion city, so a smaller town must be so difficult. I bet there are plenty of people all feeling the same too. 

Can you start a group of some sort? I just started my own craft group on meetup.com and I'm going to host a group of women coming over once a week or fortnight or so to do some craft. Fingers crossed it works out. Is there any meetup.com or similar for your area?


----------



## DHime

Meetup.com is a great idea.

I understand what it's like to. My parents always moved the family every year or so. I have never know what it is like to have long time friends. I have no idea what the populaton in Fort Lauderdale is but it's mostly tourists who are here to get drunk. If you don't like bars or casino's you are kinda out of luck. My DH is my only local friend. He keeps me busy enough as it is though.
Alot of people are lonely out there. I am glad that we all have each other here.

still feeling good. I am crossing my fingers that this is worst of the nausea...


----------



## Jazavac

I've not yet tried hosting my own things, so I don't know if it would work out, but I've tried joining different groups, from crafts to exercise, and it's always ladies older than, say, 60 and that's too much for me, after work people, as well as my mother in law. I mean, no offense to anyone, but I just really need someone of my own age, or at least remotely closer. With the exercise groups, they tend to all be morbidly obese so the actual workout is geared towards them, which would then lead me to do nothing. Now I exercise alone.

I also tend to end up horribly disappointed if I invite people over because, other than my inlaws, who have gotten used to cooked foods and are open to even trying things that are different than chili, sandwich and salad, nobody eats what I serve. And I don't cook weird things, they're just... homemade. Most people eat those ingredients when they are served at a local restaurant, just differently - usually swimming in butter or some heavy dressing. Today I need to toss down the ravine a whole pile of Christmas cookies nobody wanted. And nobody wanted them because they weren't sugar cookie/chocolate chip style. 

So, yeah, I've given up trying to bring anything to work potlucks either, other than a bag of Tostito chips and some jar of some semi-poison from the store. Everything else gets tossed.

I do believe there are different places in the US, of course, but I seem to have gotten somewhere where... I don't know. I just don't fit in. And I don't like that everyone things I'm some uppity bitch just because I cook my own or don't eat much of what everyone else is used to (at the same time, I always try what I'm being offered whereas others just outright refuse to eat my food even at my own dining table at home).

But... ok, I'm done with all the ranting. I guess I needed to vent a little bit and here's somewhere where... well, I believe they're not reading this. :/


My chart looks really different this month and I kind of don't like it because it's making me slightly hopeful.


----------



## DHime

Jaz - If they refuse to eat the food you make at your own home, that's just rude. I think you are better off without them then. You always have us here! If you are ever down here in FL, you would be welcome at house. I would so eat the cookies. :hugs:
BTW your chart looks really good and you got your fertile days totaly covered. FX for you sweetie!

How's everyone else today?
OMG I just noticed the blueberry. HA!


----------



## Jazavac

If I ever head that way, I'll make sure to bring the cookies!

I'm actually really tired and there was some weird stabby-like thing going on in my right ovary area. Then a bit later in the other side. It was not quite similar to AF cramps and there is no way I should be getting any just yet (I pretty much never do, it's just that every once in a while I can feel bloated about 12-24 hours before my period arrives).

I don't like this symptom spotting either, hmph. I'm trying to do anything to keep my mind off of everything. Hope included.


----------



## DHime

Jaz - hmmm I am hopeing for you then


----------



## Jazavac

We're about to fall off the first page of the forum!


I. Will. Explode. If. This. Constipation. Does. Not. Go. Away.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

:growlmad: :sad2: :hissy: 

This is exactly how I feel. Not shipwrecked, though. Just... inflated. :shipw: 

And I didn't even notice these cute Christmas guys. Hm. :xmas8:


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, before I forget - I did tell you a while back that there's just about nothing that can be done around the town without a car, right? I bike when I can, but that's a no in the winter.

Anyway. We own one car.

And the one and only car we own broke today. Both front axles - kaputt. This means at least $500 down the drain, or almost down the drain and three or four days without a car. Ugh. I mean, we'll likely need to rent something or hopefully borrow from someone or... starve and die and break our necks outside because a lot of places are plain ice. 

Or maybe it will melt. Ha.


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, I love your badger ticker  How cute is that!!

And absolute bummer about the car. I can't imagine living somewhere where you _have_ to drive.


----------



## Jazavac

I made the badger thing!


My temp went up this morning. Like... UP.

Other than that, all I can say is this:

https://www.toonpool.com/user/1631/files/inflated_big_business_674545.jpg


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies :hi: I'm still keeping an eye on you all :flower:

Just wanted to say Jaz, your chart is looking super- really hoping this is it for you fxd :dust:


----------



## DHime

JAZ - Woah that's some rise! I am begining to think you may be next. The timing is right for implantation.... Mine took a rise also but a little later. FX FX FX Hate to say but if you are prego, the bloating is so not going away. (It's actually a good sign that the relaxin in your body has increased.)

Unfortunately there are very few cities in the US where you can function without a car. I only know a few people who take public transportation and they are always late for work. Not to mention drivers tend to hit people who either walk or ride bikes. I have personally seen several people get hit by cars and the driver always speeds away never to be caught. I am terrified to to try and ride a bike anywhere here.


----------



## wookie130

Hi, Annie! I don't stalk your journal, so how are things going for you?

Jaz- That sucks about the car. There's nothing more annoying and expensive than car trouble. Except maybe large household items, such as furnaces, etc. Ugh.

To all of the preggo ladies- Hi, girls! How're the buns a'cookin'?

AFM- AF came yesterday. I called my OB, and I begin 50 mg of Clomid tomorrow, cycle days 3-7. We'll see how it goes. I had to pop on Amazon this morning and order more fertility monitor test sticks, and a box of Clearblue digi ovulation tests to back the CBFM up, since I'm not sure how Clomid will work with the device.

We'll just have to see...progesterone will be retested 7 days after I get my LH surge, so once again, I'm in a waiting game.


----------



## anniepie

Hey Wookie :hi: Things are OK, but were pretty stressful over xmas- I did my back in first thing on Christmas morning :dohh: And OH and I seem to be bickering ALL the time at the moment- putting it down to the stress of the wedding planning. Just 3 months to go. Put TTC on hold for a couple of months while because of the wedding (or dress really!), but after this month is out the way, will be back to TTC (or probably more NTNP)

Hope you have lots of luck with the Clomid...perhaps it'll bring :baby: :baby:


----------



## joeys3453

anniepie said:


> Hey Wookie :hi: Things are OK, but were pretty stressful over xmas- I did my back in first thing on Christmas morning :dohh: And OH and I seem to be bickering ALL the time at the moment- putting it down to the stress of the wedding planning. Just 3 months to go. Put TTC on hold for a couple of months while because of the wedding (or dress really!), but after this month is out the way, will be back to TTC (or probably more NTNP)
> 
> Hope you have lots of luck with the Clomid...perhaps it'll bring :baby: :baby:

good luck with your wedding. We got married 7 months ago and dh and i were arguing more than what we normally do before the wedding but when it was all done we went back to normal. I think it is such a big deal in your life that it is stressful planning a wedding and you don't realize how much stress it really adds! :thumbup: so hang in there it will get better!:hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Joeys...and :hi: by the way- think you joined the group when I wasn't really posting on the thread for a while, so haven't said hi yet!!


----------



## joeys3453

anniepie well hello! :hugs:


----------



## DHime

Hey wookie - doing good here. Ran out and forgot to eat breakfast this am so I went by mcdonalds planning to get a yogurt and water. I stead I got yogurt, pancakes, hashbrowns, and orange juice. (I feel so guilty now) That was way too many carbs. Within 10 minutes I was so sleepy. I am starting to wake back up now. Can't be doing that again. lol
At least I am not sick to my stomach. I am very happy for that.
Next doc appt is next friday


----------



## Jazavac

DHime said:


> JAZ - Woah that's some rise! I am begining to think you may be next. The timing is right for implantation.... Mine took a rise also but a little later. FX FX FX Hate to say but if you are prego, the bloating is so not going away. (It's actually a good sign that the relaxin in your body has increased.)

Ooh, I know it wouldn't go away. But at least then it would kind of be worth it. :haha:

This way, it's just insane. Ok, it's progesterone causing it either way, but this cycle has been the worst so far. I've been eating really good food, exercising, whatnot. Ughh. :growlmad:



Wookie, good luck with clomid! I'll be hoping for a set of twins for you. :happydance:


(That's what I'm secretly hoping for myself, too. Except that I have no idea what kind of a whale multiples would turn me into... :nope: )


----------



## Jazavac

I am oh-so-smart. Smart to the point where I will just share it with you all.

After all these months, I finally decided, TODAY, to subscribe to all the journals I am trying to stalk. 

There.

Now I might be more efficient. :lol:


----------



## DHime

Ok, so finally got my prescription for the prenatals.
OMG expensive!
I had samples to get me thru till now. I think I nearly fainted. HA

Oh, I had blueberries at lunch and kept laughing. Everyone at work thought I was rude cause I won't say why it funny


----------



## Jazavac

:lol: at blueberries

I've mostly given up on my Prenatals because they've been making me sick lately. :/ But I eat a balanced diet so I should be fine, I guess. It's not like I always skip them, but it doesn't seem to be working for me every day either.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
just a quick one to say g'day. not much going on with me. playing the waiting game with AF. I can't believe how long this cycle is - i am putting it down to stress and the fact i stopped taking herbs this month too. rhhhhh

GL Jaz!

hi annie, good to hear from you. the bickering surely must be normal !!! my DH and I seem to bicker more than usual every time we have a big change coming up


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza! :happydance: that's an up and a half!!!

Woweeee!

DHime, that is so funny you chortling away at your blueberries and refusing to say what was so funny. I can just imagine those gossiping girls storming off in a huff :haha:


----------



## Miaowzen

On my side of things, period finished thank god and I am seeing a naturopath on Tuesday to see if she can figure out why I'm having such long periods and premenstrual spotting.


----------



## wookie130

Jaz- What's today's temp up to? Very, very fine chart you have there!

DHime, do you have to use prescription prenatals? I found they make me quite sick. I switched to a WONDERFUL OTC brand... Rainbow Light Prenatals. They're more gentle on the tummy, and are gluten free and also vegan. The tablets are freakin' large, so I choke them down with plenty of water, and usually follow it by eating a Greek yogurt and a piece of fruit. Look up the Rainbow Light vitamins...cheap, wonderful, and highly recommended.

Joeys- Hi! Are you still in your 2ww?

Miaow- Glad to hear you've found a naturopath. I've been doing some reading on natural ways to increase progesterone. Apparently high levels of vitamins C, and B6 are known to increase natural progesterone production, so eating foods rich in these vitamins could give you a boost. You probably already know this, I'm just throwing it out there. ;)

AFM, I'm on CD 3. So, I finally got a wild hair up my ass this morning and took one of those First Response Fertility tests, that supposedly indicates if you could possibly have high FSH levels, and poor ovarian reserve. For what it's worth, I did get a negative result, so that was a relief to me...and YES, I know to take those results with a grain of salt. And after I POAS, I popped my first Clomid pill. 

I'm excited to start using my monitor, and the digi OPK's this month. We'll see what happens. Getting prematurely eager for the sexual revolution during my LH surge too.

Friskeeeeeeeeeee. DH won't see me comin'!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Looks like I'm dealing with the cleanest triphasic chart I've ever had, but again, I'm trying to ignore it as much as I can. I really don't want to get too hopeful. I've had triphasics before and I clearly didn't even get to a chemical, let alone anything else. The temp is still up, but it's always up at this point, every single cycle.

I feel tired, but it's not the first time, I still can't do shit about the bathroom (pun intended) and I can feel my ovaries, or that area of my body. It's been like that for three days and that's brand new. I think I already sai that any and all PMS-like things in that department don't really show up until 12-24 hours before the bleeding starts. AF's not coming anytime soon, that's for sure. I have 5 or 6 days left.

wookie, yay for negative FSH test, even though it's not the most reliable thing ever! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Clomid. I mean you. On Clomid!


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, If I had a chart like yours I would be pretending to be nonchalant about it all due to cycles in the past not working out.... But deep down I would be a leeeeetle bit excited!!!

So I'm going to do a little :happydance: for your chart 

Wookie, I love this new 'go gettem!!' attitude you've got this month 

As for the vitamins C and B6, it is quite hard to eat a lot of them both at the same time without supplementation. When I was a raw vegan I had a LOT of vitamin C. Like waaaaaaaay more than RDI. My LP was 6-10. When I started eating meat again after a long time as a vegetarian and then vegan I found that I needed to eat a lot of meat as my digestion was too broken to handle anything with carbohydrate in it. So I was getting a lot of B6 then. My cycle improved very quickly as the meat would have helped fix a cholesterol deficiency I had, but then once everything sorted itself out I developed this spotting when I was still eating a very low carbohydrate diet. So B6 didn't fix it either.

My digestion has improved in leaps and bounds since then and I think I'm almost completely recovered in that area (in April I pretty much couldn't digest anything except meat + fibre and fermented vegetables like fresh sauerkraut) so now I am loosening the reins and allowing some fruit, as long as I don't get a candida infection which got me into the whole raw food mess in the first place. So I am getting both B6 and vitamin C. I'm not sure if it makes much difference :shrug:

I guess it depends on why I'm having a strange hormonal profile. If the cause isn't fixed then it doesn't matter how many vitamins I have. Vitamins are necessary cofactors for enzymatic reactions.... Whereas the hormones direct which enzymes are activated at any time. Without the right hormones orchestrating, the vitamins don't even come into play.

I'm feeling healthy though, so I'm generally hopeful, and I haven't run out of ideas so even if the naturopath doesn't work out what is wrong I might eventually stumble upon it. Still, I'd rather get the answer faster!!!


----------



## joeys3453

Wookie I am still in my few. I am 9dpo. My temp this morning was 98.44 I went for a walk and when I got home had a terrible headache and felt nausuous and I still do. So I am not to sure what is going on.


----------



## Miaowzen

Your chart looks very nice Joeys! I hope you have something special coming


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks I hope so. I have been feeling weird but not surei if over thinking( it or if I might havegood news I don't plan to take a test for possibly a few more days.


----------



## wookie130

Joeys, I still need to look at your chart, but it sounds to me that you're symptom spotting!

Lol!!!

Jaz, your chart DOES look undeniably great! I know you're trying to be Ms. Stoic as to not get your hopes up...I get it, I do.

Still...an awesome chart! Just sayin'!!!


----------



## Jazavac

So my temp, in my chart, went down a bit today, but in fact it didn't. It's just that I put the true value in it, that I got at my regular hour, 6:30am, even though I didn't really sleep all that well and was half-arguing with my snoring husband. 

Right before I got up, about an hour and a half later, it was 98.6, so... whoa. 

But but but.


----------



## Miaowzen

Hang in there Jaza, don't over-temp. It will all be revealed over the next week and taking temperatures more than once adds all sort of complexity and confusion. :hugs:


----------



## DHime

wow Jaz - FX

Wookie - I am taking harmony. Prescription that is easy on the tummy and is even a gelcap that tastes like vanilla. so far I take them with dinner so no sicness from that. Oh and it even has a stool softener in it to help with constipation.
Most the weekend I had a wicked migraine. This morning I had am hunger quesies with migraine quesies. I didn't vomit or anything but I sure felt like I was gonna.


----------



## joeys3453

so i took a test this morning and it was negative. My temp was 98.54 this morning and have had a headache most of the day. But i also have had brown spotting when I wipe.:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

Depending on the length of your cycle, that spotting can be many different things, from implantation bleeding to various progesterone issues. 10 DPO is still pretty early, so a BFN doesn't really mean much of anything yet! Hang in there.

I didn't test today... but I'll do it tomorrow. I've decided that I need to know if we can at least get to a chemical pregnancy, I suppose.


----------



## Miaowzen

Spotting at 10dpo doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong. LP needs to be at least 10 days, but a little bit of spotting the day before your period is so common. It's just when it drags out a few days that it's getting dodgy.


----------



## anniepie

fxd for you testing Jaza...I'm so nervous with anticipation for you...

Joeys...hope the spotting isn't AF on her way...

I was going to hold off on TTC until next cycle due to my wedding dress but OH and I BD yesterday morning without using anything...while FF has me at 4dpo...I wasn't convinced and after my temp shift this morning I think I'm going to override and put myself at 1dpo....so I'm in my first tww for a few months!!


----------



## Jazavac

BFN, as expected.

I wish my chart at least wouldn't talk crap.


----------



## wookie130

Jaz, you are only 11 dpo...chances of getting a BFN are high. I think too many women are testing too early due to stats posted on sites like FF, and CDTP...it's still best to test once AF is late. I know you're already thinking you're out, but you just never know...

Well, Clomid side effects are kicking in. I'm having wierd dreams, sore bbs and nips, and a headache. Ugh. Please let it be worth it, Lord.


----------



## joeys3453

i also think i am out too. I took my temp this morning and it was 97.78 but then I know i was sleeping with my mouth open this morning. i woke up with a sore throat too! :nope: But I do feel warm like that last few days. I hope I am just not getting sick! :dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm really fairly sure I'm out.

Most women find out late simply because they don't test early, not because their bHCG fails to spike. Or they find out late because they're not even trying to get pregnant so it's more of like an (un)pleasant surprise.

I mean, ok, theoretically, I'm in until my period shows up. But that's really nothing to hold onto, knowing the chances.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> I'm really fairly sure I'm out.
> 
> Most women find out late simply because they don't test early, not because their bHCG fails to spike. Or they find out late because they're not even trying to get pregnant so it's more of like an (un)pleasant surprise.
> 
> I mean, ok, theoretically, I'm in until my period shows up. But that's really nothing to hold onto, knowing the chances.

Jazavac, I agree with you i feel i am out also. I know it is hard to keep your head up but try to think positive and if this isn't the month lets go for the next!!!:hugs::spermy:


----------



## Jazavac

I've pretty much run out of my _next months_, though.


----------



## joeys3453

why do you say that? I am turning 34 next month and feel that everything is a struggle for me.:cry:


----------



## Jazavac

Because of my unexplained, yet horribly low ovarian reserve and his slightly lower sperm count, we were given 6 months of natural cycles before we start undergoing whatever assisted conception treatments. This was our 7th cycle and all I'm waiting for right now is for my period to come so I can safely call the clinic. I'm just playing absolutely safe here so I don't have to waste time and be put on hold several times if a miracle happens and I'd have to cancel my appointment with our RE.

I don't know what we'll do once we go back there, but for now we just need to get going again.


----------



## joeys3453

I am sorry. We haven't gone to the doctor yet so not sure if either of us have a problem. But if and when AF shows her face in a few days we are calling and going into get checked. Not really sure what they all do. But we will be going on 8 months and don't want to waste time either if there is something wrong with either one of us or both also. I wish you good luck!!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

They'll check your progesterone levels (day 21 test) and likely day 2, as well (estradiol/FSH). If they don't do it right away, considering your age, ask for AMH as well, which can be done any day of the month.

We don't really have a diagnosis because everything else with me is fine (low ovarian reserve usually comes with a whole lot of other messed up values) so it's actually neither good nor bad. We're pretty much in the unexplained infertility basket which, well, simply sucks. 

But oh well. There are many worse things in life.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> They'll check your progesterone levels (day 21 test) and likely day 2, as well (estradiol/FSH). If they don't do it right away, considering your age, ask for AMH as well, which can be done any day of the month.
> 
> We don't really have a diagnosis because everything else with me is fine (low ovarian reserve usually comes with a whole lot of other messed up values) so it's actually neither good nor bad. We're pretty much in the unexplained infertility basket which, well, simply sucks.
> 
> But oh well. There are many worse things in life.

did you see the dr or a nurse practitioner? i am not really sure who we go see and if we both go or just me? also will they say to wait for a year even though i am not 34 or 35? 

OH that does suck I am sorry. Yes there are worse things in life but this still sucks. But hopefully they can help with something?:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

We have a reproductive endocrinologist (a.k.a. fertility specialist) dealing with our case. I went to see a regular ob/gyn and asked to be referred further right away. At that point, I was still on birth control, but we wanted to check out something else back then.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> We have a reproductive endocrinologist (a.k.a. fertility specialist) dealing with our case. I went to see a regular ob/gyn and asked to be referred further right away. At that point, I was still on birth control, but we wanted to check out something else back then.

Did you both go in to your ob/gyn or just you? I just don't want my hubby have to go if he doesn't need to be there for that one! :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

I went myself, but I really only sat in a chair and told her what I wanted. She then tried to prescribe clomid because she thought I could use some, but I just demanded that referral, really.

I mean, hello, prescribing clomid to someone on birth control, who you've never seen before and have no access to her medical records either? Like, woman, what for? 

She assumed my cycles would be irregular. Mmk. I guess her glass ball was really... good. She never examined me or anything.

All of our tests were done at an actual fertility clinic and were ordered by the RE himself. Nobody needed my husband around, except for the SA, of course. He got that done by himself as I didn't want to miss work in order to travel to Minneapolis.


----------



## wookie130

Jaz, I pray the RE can give you all of the help you both need. As expensive and time-consuming and stressful as it will be, every penny and minute of it will be worth it if you end up a mom by the end of it. It seriously will be.


----------



## Miaowzen

Jaza, that doctor just sounded silly. I'm so glad you asked to speak to someone else.

I saw a naturopath today and talked to her about the symptoms I've been having (thrush, mood swings and the premenstrual spotting) and she has told me that I must stop TTC for now until I get back on track with my blood sugar. I've actually been feeling pretty energetic and healthy (I told her 8/10 for energy) but the depression is getting a touch much. Once my blood sugar is stable again we'll work on my spotting. For now, she wants me to stop TTC for two months. I'm going to NTNP as I don't want to use any birth control. I'll still temp so that I know how many dpo I'm spotting. My iridology shows I have trauma in my ovaries and uterus but she didn't focus on that too much. I don't think she thought it was any big deal.


----------



## wookie130

Miaow, I wonder what trauma of the uterus and ovaries you may have? This would have me wondering...

Sounds like you are high energy...8/10 is good, huh? I too feel more depressed, but I feel it's been situational since the miscarriage. My due date is just a little over a month away. And the fact that we can't seem to get pregnant again is taking it's toll.

Tomorrow is my last clomid pill for this cycle, and then on CD 10, I'm going to begin testing with my new digi opk's, and of course using my CBFM as always. So I will NOT miss my surge. The clomid gives me all kinds of wierd abdominal stuff...hopefully that means that I have a nice large maturing follie and egg being produced, I don't know.


----------



## DHime

Wookie - I wouldn't be suprised if you had several eggys preparing to pop. It must be really hard with the due date comming up. Hang in there.

Jaz - I can understand why you wanted to look further before subjecting yourself to clomid. It is funny though that she just seemed to know. However, too many docs just give you a pill without even diagnosing you.

Miaow - How do you traumatize your ovaries???

Joeys - Any sign of AF yet?


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Wookie - I wouldn't be suprised if you had several eggys preparing to pop. It must be really hard with the due date comming up. Hang in there.
> 
> Jaz - I can understand why you wanted to look further before subjecting yourself to clomid. It is funny though that she just seemed to know. However, too many docs just give you a pill without even diagnosing you.
> 
> Miaow - How do you traumatize your ovaries???
> 
> Joeys - Any sign of AF yet?

yes this morning I have cramps so bad in my middle lower area it is crazy. Plus i feel like trowing up. I have hot and cold flashes. THis sucks because i haven't had a period this bad in a very very long time.:cry:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm glad I didn't look into taking clomid when she brought it up - I didn't need it. Technically, still don't, according to my blood work. It might be a part of some whatever procedure we'll eventually start, but I doubt it. If we go the IVF route, I'll probably take some higher tier stimulants. But I don't know about that: money, time, chances... blergh. I wrote about that a lot in my journal, I think yesterday.

My temp dropped this morning, but that's not surprising at all. FF originally predicted my period to show up Friday or Saturday, but it didn't know that I was going to ovulate on day 15 this month. Therefore, I'll start bleeding tomorrow or Thursday, likely.


----------



## DHime

Jaz - so sorry sweetie. I hope FF is wrong. I really want this to be it for you.

Joeys - :hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

My understanding of what she was saying was that the blood is sluggish in those areas and having trouble releasing wastes. It can occur due to a physical blow, (what about emotional??) or due to some weakness in the constitution perhaps. She wasn't too concerned though and said she'd look at my reproductive health in more depth soon. Not yet as she doesn't want me to TTC at all. I don't think I can help knowing when I'm ovulating really, but i'll use normal lube instead of preseed the next two cycles. I have to keep charting for my health records.


----------



## wookie130

Miaow- good luck, dear. It sounds very interesting. I love stalking your journal...very informative and interesting! Say, do you have your new kitten yet?

Jaz-Have they suggested you jump right to IVF? Sorry about the temp drop, but you know yourself and your reproductive situation well. Just an FYI, and I'm sure you already know, but in case you don't, there are IVF loans available. I only know this because I have a 42 year-old friend who wanted a second child with her hubby (who is much younger). The had one baby together when she was about our age. Well, her ovarian reserve is poor, so she used a donor egg from another close friend, and got the loan for IVF. She now has a beautiful one-year old child, who looks a bit like the egg donor, but he's healthy, and beauitful! I think if they're moving toward IVF, you should try it while you're young...the success rates are so much higher. My friend was really lucky, as she was older.


----------



## Jazavac

My chart looks... well, let's just call it interesting.

:rofl:


----------



## wookie130

AFM, nothing too exciting to report. Today was my last dose of clomid for this cycle, and I suppose in a couple of days I'll start OPKing in the afternoons, as my CBFM is used early in the morning.

Yee-haw, gripping material here, I know. I'm boring myself just typing about it. Blah!


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, IVF is our next step, but I'm not sure yet how I feel about it. I mean, I have nothing against it at all from some moral standpoint, not even close, but our situation is a bit messed up. Low ovarian reserve often means poor to nonexistent response to stimulation and if you don't produce the eggs ready for harvesting, of course, you're out.

Despite my otherwise good hormones, I could come out with like one or two eggs, which is nothing. Egg/sperm donation is something we won't do, though. In that case, since the baby wouldn't be _ours_, we'd just outright adopt, instead of going through all the hell (and paying money) for something that again might not even be there. 

It's not the money per se, when it comes to IVF. We can afford it. But we don't know if it's worth it, and of course nobody could even predict anything. It's hard to give statistics for IVF even with a remotely OK couple, too, but when actual stimulation might turn out to be impossible... ugh.

On top of that, there are issues with employment. Unfortunately, nobody ever responded to my application, so I am fairly sure I won't be employed by that state university. Well, bummer. With a government job come more or less normal benefits, including days off/sick days, etc. With my current job, I'm actually seriously debating resignation just in order to, well, have a child. 

I mean, once some whatever baby is born, if it ever is, I probably won't keep my job anyway, as I am strongly against giving the kid up at 5 or 12 weeks and coming back to work. They would never allow a 6 month maternity leave (let alone 12, which is my original idea), so... well, screw that. The baby we'd have would be _ours_, not some daycare's. 

I've been ranting about this in that journal a lot, so... sorry girls, in case anyone keeps reading it all twice. :lol:


----------



## wookie130

Sorry, Jaz! I haven't been keeping up w/ your journal, so don't feel like you have to repeat everything.

I do completely understand where you're coming from. You've got some tough calls to make. I guess if you never try the IVF, you'll never know if the stimming stuff will work. And you may always wonder in the back of your mind if it COULD HAVE worked. Then again, if you do it, and you have a few failures, you're out a lot of money. The work thing is tricky too...I suppose it's just going to come down to your priorities and values in life. Choosing motherhood or choosing career/job...whichever happens to be more important to you. You know your reproductive situation, and I know it too. Therefore I will blow no more smoke up your arse about your nice FF charts!!! LOL! But seriously, I wouldn't want to have to make the tough choices you have to make.

Joeys, I hope that AF isn't giving you hell.


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 i feel so much better today. yesterday i thought i was going to die from the cramps and feeling nausous. BUt today I do feel lots better no cramps at all for a change! :thumbup: my temp was still a little warmer today i think that is normal?:shrug: How are you doing wookie?


----------



## DHime

Ok so this is totally not TTC related but it was so creepy and I need to tell you ladies.
Last night I am doing laundry when one of my neighbors' kids comes in and asks to speak with me in private. (I am a total stranger to this kid btw) He seems stressed so I said okay. I spoke to him there even though he asked if we go in my apt. (Um creepy right) So then he says "I am bi-curious". Then he begged me not to tell his mom. Well I sat there stunned for a while. (wtf are you supposed to say to that?) Finally I asked him of he knew what that meant and he said yes. Then I asked how old he was. 15 he said. I thought for a min and recomended he speak with a guidance councilor at school. When he looked disappointed, I said that since he only 15, that he should take the time to be kid and let this type of thing wait. I said he wpould have plenty of time to try out things when he is old enough but to use this time to find out who he is outside of sexual experiences. He said ok and then walked away. 
Weird right?????


----------



## wookie130

Ummm...Dhime!!! Yeah, that's nothing short of wierd, and yes, a touch creepy. Maybe his was drunk or high or something...?

Ewww. Wierd.


----------



## NellieRae

Dhime, either the kid is slightly mentally ill, he lost a bet, or he wanted in your apt to rob you. I can't imagine a normal 15 yr old boy wanting to talk to a complete stranger about his sexuality! Very creepy. I would've had strange dreams about it. 

Jaza, I understand your career dilemma completely. Mine is very incompatible with pregnancy and kids and I'm going to have to make a choice very soon here. I'm pretty sure the kid will win out, so that leaves me feeling pretty lost. :shrug:


----------



## DHime

Jaz - I am so there with you on the job front. I am already resigning myself to finding a work at home job of some kind while DH gets his career going. All I know is I can't give my baby to day care so they make another lemming. They catch everything known to man in there. Besides, it would take 75% of my paycheck to pay for it so that settles that. Not much of a decision but plenty of uncertainty. I will be praying alot for a winning lotto ticket. not for millions but about 50 grand would work nicely.


----------



## Jazavac

wookie130 said:


> Sorry, Jaz! I haven't been keeping up w/ your journal, so don't feel like you have to repeat everything.
> 
> I do completely understand where you're coming from. You've got some tough calls to make. I guess if you never try the IVF, you'll never know if the stimming stuff will work. And you may always wonder in the back of your mind if it COULD HAVE worked. Then again, if you do it, and you have a few failures, you're out a lot of money. The work thing is tricky too...I suppose it's just going to come down to your priorities and values in life. Choosing motherhood or choosing career/job...whichever happens to be more important to you. You know your reproductive situation, and I know it too. Therefore I will blow no more smoke up your arse about your nice FF charts!!! LOL! But seriously, I wouldn't want to have to make the tough choices you have to make.
> 
> Joeys, I hope that AF isn't giving you hell.

I don't mind typing twice, while I am at work, I'm actually happy if/when I find something to do, even if it's just repeating the same story over and over again somewhere on the internet (yeah, that's how bad my job actually is...). 

What I dislike about the US, or actually hate about it, is that the society/culture/whatever makes you choose between motherhood and career and, in cases similar to mine, it's an actual real choice. If I simply can't have sex outside of my job's business hours, I can't pretty much have the job at all. That's if I want to have a baby because _those_ babies are not made at night, in my own bed, when I am not supposed to be at work. But I made the decision myself, to move here, that is and now I have to deal with it. I didn't know back then, though, that we wouldn't be able to conceive on our own. But we'll see. Luckily, there are many more countries in the world and if I've done it once, I guess I can move again if I'll have to. I don't feel like I need to be exclusively a mother, or a woman who goes to work that's more complex than standing at a grocery store checkout. Blergh.

Sorry about the rant, the whole thing just really makes me angry.


----------



## Jazavac

Whoa, DHime, that's a creepy story. And it doesn't really hold water either. But, wow.


Speaking of TTC, AF's here. I even redesigned my FF to have it match my regular cycles. I was, again, right about my ovulation and the program was, again, off by a day.


----------



## wookie130

I do know what you mean about having to choose between a career or motherhood...

Both my husband and I are teachers, so once or if we have a child, we will need to pursue some kind of childcare after my 8 week maternity leave. A part of me wishes we had the financial stability for me to stay at home, but we never will, so we both have to work at this time. I have many friends who have left the teaching profession, and have started their own in-home day care, so that is a great option for us, as these are all very lovely, dedicated ladies, and wonderful homes. When we don't utilize that, we'll use my mother in-law, who would be more than delighted to babysit for us!


----------



## DHime

Hmmm I home day care. That gives me ideas. 
It was very creepy with that kid. I can't help but think he was up to something. He lives 2 doors down from me. DH says we go to a laudromat from now on. He doesn't want me doing laundry alone anymore.
Today has been fun. I think I pulled a muscle in back. It hurts behind my right shoulderblade every time I try to take a deep breath. This started around 4 am today.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, DHime, watch that back...you need a strong back to birth that baby in several months! 

I think the laundromat sounds like a good option, huh? It does sound like that kid was up to something, or off his rocker, or some such thing. Wierd!!! I'd keep an eye out for him, and don't go out to your car alone at night, whatever you do.

What piece of fruit will you be tomorrow? Is it a raspberry? I can't remember!


----------



## Jazavac

We'll likely need IVF, which means I'll need to be off work to get those things done. I don't have many vacation days and I have to admit I don't enjoy using them all up, constantly, on errands and medical-related stuff. And I'm not even a sickly person. So eventually, I'll have to quit my job in order to get through IVF, pretty much, and without my job, it'll be pretty hard to pay for those bills. And then still end up without a baby, likely.

Once the baby is born, I'll likely quit anyway, though. I know it's normal practice here and that people survive just fine, but I can't imagine leaving a 5-week-old to a stranger at a daycare. Croatian women get to stay at home for 12 months with the new baby, but I'm slowly getting used to the point that I'll be happy if we somehow organize at least 6. And I hope my mom will be able to somehow join us here for a while, too.


----------



## Miaowzen

Wow, that is so nuts. In Australia both mothers and fathers are legally entitled to 12 months unpaid leave with full return to same position and salary. I've left work in advance because I'm very sensitive/nervous and get stressed easily and we didn't want me to be stressed with career when TTC/pregnant. I do everything I can to save us money.


----------



## wookie130

DHime, you're a rasberry! Congrats!

Me, I'm now off the clomid, and the ovulation testing phase is beginning.

Joeys, I got some of those CBE digis that look like CBFM test sticks! I got a lot of 20 cheaper from Amazon, so I can be a little test crazy. I'm starting to test now, as clomid can make you ovulate early, and I don't want to miss my surge.


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> DHime, you're a rasberry! Congrats!
> 
> Me, I'm now off the clomid, and the ovulation testing phase is beginning.
> 
> Joeys, I got some of those CBE digis that look like CBFM test sticks! I got a lot of 20 cheaper from Amazon, so I can be a little test crazy. I'm starting to test now, as clomid can make you ovulate early, and I don't want to miss my surge.

I think i might have to order some from amazon instead of walmart it might be cheaper. :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

go wookie, go! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I forgot to say, it's both men and women who get to use the 12 month leave. Usually it's the mother, but more and more families split it up in two. The mom stays with the baby for the first six months, usually, then goes back to work if she normally makes more money than the dad. The leave is paid either way, it's just that the first six months you get a bigger percentage, and then it's less the second half of the leave. 

From there on, you can stay home unpaid for two more years and once you're back, when the baby turns 3, they need to give you your old position back. Not many people do this, though, but it's nice that it is there.


----------



## DHime

Yay Raspberry today!

Wookie - yeah the back has definitely got to worked on. I am hunting a chiropractor this weekend. Maybe they can give me adjustments without an exray.... Can't hurt to ask.

Last night hubbie went out to print some papers for school at his moms house. While he was out, someone knocked at the door. I didn't even look to see who it was. (I am so not answering the door when alone) 

One of my coworkers just showed me a picture of his granson's funeral. He was 3 months old, born at 21 weeks. So sad


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the raspberry, DHime!

I just talked to the clinic and scheduled an appointment with our RE for Feb 9. Yay. Or whatever. I mean, I suppose that's a good thing, but at this point, I couldn't really care less, considering all other complications it comes with.

It'll be better. Maybe I'm just being hit with some messed up, late PMS this time around.


----------



## DHime

Jaz - sounds like it. I am hopeful for you though.

Wookie - hows the side effects treating you.

On a funny note - I have gone up a cup size already. Not sure if I am liking that part. My bb's were already big now they are vulgar. I was gonna wear a knit shirt today till I looked in the mirror and saw that the girls were looking a bit vulgar. (you know what happens when they get really cold? well, it like that all the time) DH just smiled and I went to change into something baggy. lol (Vulgar nipple showing... no body told me about that happening. lol)


----------



## wookie130

I have had one minor headache, and some abdominal wierdness, but other than than, nothing too bad. So yay!


----------



## DHime

Thanks not bad Wookie. I have heard so many horror stories about the emotional turmoil. I am glad that you are doing well


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
Dhime, i can't believe you are already 8 weeks that is incredible (and you too nellie!) Hooray for fruit!! 

Jaza, sorry about the witch. I was reading your post about the IVF dilemma when you have a job and was wondering about my own job (if it ever came to that). I am in a more fortunate situation as i work for the government so i wouldn't get sacked for taking too many days off but i am pretty sure I would have to talk to my boss about why i need to take days off which i feel uncomfortable about. 
Good luck with your appointment next month.

Wookie, I have a question for you: Do you use the CD digi OPK as well as the monitor? I have ran out of the digi sticks and was wondering whether they are the same ones used in the monitor?? I'd love to buy in bulk rather than spending a fortune buying a new Digi OPK each time.

I have been mostly lurking as i am in Limbo Land. I am on CD43 and no AF. I had another HPT a few days ago and nothing. I am going to the doctor today to have a blood test. I have no idea what is going on but I think i didn't ovulate this cycle. (which is a worry as that hasn't happened before)


----------



## Miaowzen

DHime, do you think a set of nipple pads would reduce the bumpiness of your outfit? You can get them from maternity shops to prevent milk leakage.


----------



## Jazavac

aleja said:


> hi ladies,
> Dhime, i can't believe you are already 8 weeks that is incredible (and you too nellie!) Hooray for fruit!!
> 
> Jaza, sorry about the witch. I was reading your post about the IVF dilemma when you have a job and was wondering about my own job (if it ever came to that). I am in a more fortunate situation as i work for the government so i wouldn't get sacked for taking too many days off but i am pretty sure I would have to talk to my boss about why i need to take days off which i feel uncomfortable about.
> Good luck with your appointment next month.
> 
> Wookie, I have a question for you: Do you use the CD digi OPK as well as the monitor? I have ran out of the digi sticks and was wondering whether they are the same ones used in the monitor?? I'd love to buy in bulk rather than spending a fortune buying a new Digi OPK each time.
> 
> I have been mostly lurking as i am in Limbo Land. I am on CD43 and no AF. I had another HPT a few days ago and nothing. I am going to the doctor today to have a blood test. I have no idea what is going on but I think i didn't ovulate this cycle. (which is a worry as that hasn't happened before)

From what I've gathered (and actually have been told by the doctors, too), one cycle a year is _allowed_ when it comes to the anovulatory ones. They apparently happen really often and are seen in perfectly healthy women. 

It's still a really long one, so I'd say it's a good a idea you have an appointment lined up.


Did I mention our appointment with the RE? I got the clinic on the phone today and we now have a consultation scheduled for Feb 9th. It's getting hard to keep track of where I write which things, oops.


----------



## Jazavac

Ha. I checked. I did say that on the previous page. Ohwell. I'll just keep sounding like a loony. :dance:


----------



## wookie130

Aleja- Good question. I do use both the fertility monitor, and also the digis. Unfortunately, the CBFM are not interchangeable with the digis. The CBFM actually should not be read reliably without the monitor, although I know women try.

I do order the digi opk's from Amazon, as that's the best deal I've found for 20 tests.


----------



## bunda

Oh DHime, learn to love them. Mine have gone to a 34F (that's right. They're practically udders) and I'm waiting for the day my shirt buttons ping across the room. I wear thicker bras (t-shirt bras) rather than the thin fabrics at work. I love my new comfier (bigger) bras now. I should've bought new ones sooner.

Jaza - for your IVF appointments, you're just going to suddenly get a bit sicklier and need more doctor's appointments. Can you perhaps negotiated flexible time so you make up the hours? I've been staying half an hour longer at work this week to make up the time for my appointments. How would you normally schedule dental appointment, doctors appointments etc? Your company may have policies that are in fact more generous than your immediate team might like to pretend (I've had that happen to me. An ex-boss of mine liked to keep quiet about what we were allowed. He was stricter than company policy so a colleague raised it with HR). Is there a staff handbook?I find the holiday allocation very odd and unfair.


----------



## wookie130

Bunda! Nice to see you...your raspberry is about to upgrade to something else, and I can't remember what! 

You pregnant ladies and your boobies! I am looking forward to actually sprouting tatas when I get pregnant...I'm an "A" cup right now. Puberty brought my menses, and forgot to leave me boobs. Maybe pregnancy will bring me up to a handful...like a "B" cup. I really like my small boobs, though. I have nipple piercings, so I suppose someday I'll have to take them out to nurse or pump.


----------



## Jazavac

It's all about the vacation days first, bunda, unfortunately. I've studied the policies and have been arguing since I started, pretty much. Dentist appointments, doctor appointments, aliens landing, everything is - vacation first. Paid sick days kick in March 21st, but my vacation days are, again, what goes first. 

They are very inflexible, so I can't make up for the hour either. I don't care for the odd unpaid hour, or even day, I just want to be left alone to mind my own business. I don't go anywhere often, I'm probably the only employee who's called in sick twice in almost two years (and both times I lied, but it was my only way out to get something important done), but my vacation is important to me, so I guess I get upset over it. 

Even with the FMLA, they take your vacation first. Those days count towards your maternity leave as well. 

Boobs... urhg. I don't want any more boobs, I'm fine with what I have and I won't cry if I lose some, either.


----------



## Miaowzen

Wookie, I'm an A/B and pregnancy made me a C!!! I was so excited that I seriously contemplated getting a boob job to make it permanent. I felt great about myself :cloud9:


----------



## DHime

Well, went in this am for my 8 wks scan. The doc said the sac was odd shaped. she can't tell if it is 2 sacs or 1 really oblong one. also couldn't find a heartbeat.
I am sitting in a waiting room now waiting for an emergency trans vag ultrasound.
please keep your fingers crossed for me girls. I am so freaking out right now...


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Well, went in this am for my 8 wks scan. The doc said the sac was odd shaped. she can't tell if it is 2 sacs or 1 really oblong one. also couldn't find a heartbeat.
> I am sitting in a waiting room now waiting for an emergency trans vag ultrasound.
> please keep your fingers crossed for me girls. I am so freaking out right now...

Good Luck DHime! I am sure it will be good just relax!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, DHime...praying for you. 

Please keep us updated, if you can.


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

8 weeks is really early, especially with later implantation, so heartbeat doesn't necessarily need to be there. Or some sonographers fail to find it.

Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## bunda

fingers crossed Dhime, but what I've read it can sometimes be tricky to find anything when everything is still so small. That's why the want bladder to be full but not TOO full. I'm surprised they didn't just do a trans-vaginal scan in the first place. They're much more accurate and sensitive - I guess women find them intrusive.

I hope they find your bean on the second attempt. I have read experiences of women who were told there was nothing there but a sac and had to wait days for a rescan - days of thinking they were heading for a mc - only to have bean appear in the rescan. Fx for you. Keep us posted. I am nervous about carrying nothing at all, too. I don't find out until I get my first scan a 12 weeks!


----------



## DHime

Ok well the first doc said my sac looked like a figure 8 so she didn't like what she saw. This was part of why I was scared.
Good news though - once we got the hospital machine is was easily seen and even heard. Amazing what can happen with up to date equipment. Then the IV Ultrasound showed even more. DH got actually watch the heart beating. He was crying for and hour. I didn't get to see it but I heard it. 157 bpm dtaed at 7 weeks 5 days based on size. Once I heard the heart I said that was all I needed. Stupid OB scared me...


----------



## Jazavac

Yay, DHime!

I am so happy for you and really glad it all went well.


----------



## Miaowzen

Yay!!!! :headspin:


----------



## wookie130

DHime, that's fantastic! Now you can kick your feet back and try to breeze through the next four weeks of the first tri, as once you hear and see the heartbeat, the chances of miscarriage is reduced to like 3%...so, it's looking great for you, hon!


----------



## DHime

It was funny. a 50 degree room, me with a giant douche stick up my hooha and dh crying.
I think today is going in my journal


----------



## Jazavac

DHime said:


> It was funny. a 50 degree room, me with a giant douche stick up my hooha and dh crying.
> I think today is going in my journal

:rofl:

But hey, anything goes, with a good happy end and all. :thumbup:


----------



## aleja

dhime, i am so happy for you !!! that must have been so scary at first. those damn doctors.....
your DH sounds like a real softie


----------



## bunda

That heartbeat is a major developmental milestone. Blighted ovum an be discounted, you have a healthy little raspberry in there. 
he next big milestone is when the placenta takes over hormone production and that is your first trimester complete. Apparently the time goes really quickly after that, when the nausea and tiredness subsides.

My nausea and tiredness have disappeared and since I don't get a scan until 12 weeks I am now, of course, petrified that my bean hasn't achieved the heartbeat milestone or isn't a baby, just a blighted ovum. I'm trying really hard not to let that bother me. I'm going to just assume everything is fine until I have reason to think otherwise. I've had no cramps or bleeding, so everything is probably fine. Can't wait for Feb 7th, though.


----------



## Jazavac

Everything is probably fine, bunda!

Most women I know have never had any queasiness in pregnancy, other than maybe a few small spells very early. My maiden of honor is the only one I know who was really bothered by it, and only in the evenings, too.


----------



## DHime

Aleja - he is a softie. He was really hurt when he told his mom and she didn't think of it as being as amazing as he did. I told him it is more special because that's his child. Others will not be as amazed as he is. On an even better note, I lost 1 lb the first month and put on a 1/2 lb in the 2nd month. I am a little upset that I didn't get to take home a pic to scan. Then maybe I would get to see little button for myself.

Bunda - I am sure you (and your lo) are okay. Don't worry for the lack of symptoms. I have only had very mild queseys and sore boobs. otherwise I have been symptom free. No worries sweetie. FX for you in the meantime.


----------



## bunda

your OH sounds like a sweetie. He's going to absolutely melt into a puddle of tears when he finally holds his LO around 7 months from now.

I'm fairly confident bellybean is fine, I just get these little concerns from time to time. If I were mega worried, I could pay for a scan at a private clinic, but I'm holding off that.


----------



## wookie130

DHime, your poor DH!!! I'm sure you're both so relieved that all is well. The first tri is so frickin' stressful at times. Once you're in the second trimester, you can breathe a bit easier.

Bunda- I'm sure all is well with the Bunda bean. My OB was going to have me wait for my first scan at 12 weeks, too. That made the weeks go slowly, plus it was the summertime, so I was much less busy, and had time to dwell on every little thing. Best of luck...it won't be long now until you hear the baby's heartbeat, and see him/her wiggling around in there!

AFM- I just got my LH surge on a digi smiley. AND IT'S ONLY CD 10!!!!! Clomid is a wierd thing, I tell you. And I don't care as long as it helps me conceive!!! I know it isn't a false positive, as I've tested CD's 8 & 9 too, and they were negative. We'll BD tonight, and hopefully I'll get a peak reading on my CBFM in the morning...it was "high" this a.m.

It just goes to show you how important it is to test for the surge twice a day...that LH can hit at any time. So...hopefully this will mean a shortened cycle overall!


----------



## bunda

wookie130 said:


> AFM- I just got my LH surge on a digi smiley. AND IT'S ONLY CD 10!!!!! Clomid is a wierd thing, I tell you. And I don't care as long as it helps me conceive!!! I know it isn't a false positive, as I've tested CD's 8 & 9 too, and they were negative. We'll BD tonight, and hopefully I'll get a peak reading on my CBFM in the morning...it was "high" this a.m.
> 
> It just goes to show you how important it is to test for the surge twice a day...that LH can hit at any time. So...hopefully this will mean a shortened cycle overall!

woohoo! I never managed to get a positive OPK. I must've always missed the surge. Time to hit the sheets, Wookie. I didn't realise clomid makes you ov earlier. :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, we dtd last night, due to the + opk. And yet this morning, my CBFM gave me another "high". I do think the Clomid can result in a bunch of highs on the monitor, but if I end up getting a "peak" here in the near future, I'll start to doubt that + opk...I'm going to take another digi this afternoon at my usual testing time to see what happens. Either way, DH and I are resorting to some kind of SMEP bd schedule this month, so tomorrow, we'll BD again, and so forth.

Clomid can bring about earlier ovulation, and sometimes it can delay it too. A girl from another thread I'm on is having monitored 100 mg cycles of clomid, and HCG trigger shots. She ovulated this month on CD 10, and had TWO mature follicles too! This also has never happened to her, but it just goes to show it's possible.


----------



## Jazavac

Go, wookie, go!

We'll be seeing the RE on my first day of next period (if it comes as scheduled, which is hard to say just yet), so I'm getting a little bit anxious about all the possibilities that include fertility drugs. Ugh. I'll be there early enough in the cycle to just be put on something right away. At the same time, that pending trip to Croatia might need to just delay all the procedures which, I think, is pretty much what I need.

I don't think I'm ready yet for all the cocktails that probably suck more than I can imagine, while at the same time the clock must be ticking a lot louder than I'd admit or pretend that I hear. Ugh.


----------



## Miaowzen

I think your holiday will do some good Jaza. Hopefully put things into perspective a bit more and help you to calm down, as opposed to all the ruminating that goes on when you're bored at work. I think these decisions will come when you're relaxed and not trying to force it :hugs:

I'm a little grumpy today. All my cm dried up yesterday as though I had already ovulated, plus I was getting some post-ovulation symptoms like insomnia and vivid dreams the night before. I didn't ovulate yet, but I guess my estrogen decided it was getting a bit bored of the wait? My cycle is not feeling healthy with such a long period and now all this irregularity. It's showing up in my chart as temp swings. 

I've been sticking to my diet 100% though so that I can be properly assessed by my naturopath, so I'll just see what happens and what she refers me to when we start looking at my hormones.


----------



## wookie130

Maybe you fine ladies can help me.

So, there was that + opk (smiley digi) in the afternoon yesterday on CD 10, which was wierd enough.

My monitor only gave me a high this morning, not a peak, but I chalked that up to the possibility that clomid may effect the readings.

So, out of curiosity this afternoon, I took another smiley digi...negative.

My frickin' surge is over???? Or I should keep testing??? In case this day 10 surge thing was a fluke? Could I really have ovulated like this?

We only bd'ed last night, and now I feel like I'm out this month.

I guess I could keep testing in the afternoon, and just watch for a temp rise, if that actually happens.

Since I already apparently detected a surge, I now have to get my progesterone drawn on Saturday, which is 7 days after the surge. It will only be cd 17!!! 

Should we just bd every other day...or...??????


----------



## Jazavac

Huh. I don't know, wookie. I'd just keep having sex until.... the end of time. I mean, there might be another surge, too. Are you temping as well? That'd help determine when exactly your blood test should be.


----------



## wookie130

True, Jaz.

I think our old asses are going to attempt to bd again. Two nights in a row is a major feat for us, so wish us luck.

If we can't manage tonight, there's always tomorrow morning, too.


----------



## wookie130

Bah, Miaow!!!

I hope this all gets sorted out. You're a knowledgable lady, so I'm sure you'll get to the bottom of this. :hugs:


----------



## DHime

wow wookie! i dunno. maybe you got enough eggs to help this month tho.

so constipation is no longer an issue. now diareah is the problem every time i eat.
gotta love the hormones


----------



## brandif

I will be 36 in August...and we have been married over 8 years...We didn't start sooner because I was on Seizure med, and just got off of it this past June. SO yea, had I had my choice, I would not be trying to conceive at 35! We will only go so far with things, because we are older etc...GL everybody! :) :)


----------



## wookie130

Bandif, best of luck! I hope you don't have to try long. We have probably 3 very recent pregnancies on here lately, so pregnancy in your 30's is definitely possible. I would suggest you try no longer than 6 months before seeking help, to save some time.

Welcome!


----------



## brandif

wookie130 said:


> Bandif, best of luck! I hope you don't have to try long. We have probably 3 very recent pregnancies on here lately, so pregnancy in your 30's is definitely possible. I would suggest you try no longer than 6 months before seeking help, to save some time.
> 
> Welcome!


Thank you! I didn't have a period for 60 days from Oct. till Dec...The Dr. put me on Prometrium and got my period two days after coming off of it the week before Xmas. It was very light, but it was a period! I had a vaginal sono done, and everything looked normal, and blood work was normal. Hoping my dry spell, was just from getting off BC, as I was on it for 15 years..yikes. The dr. suggested the HSG test and for my DH to get a SA. I told him I wanted to use the OPK kits first to see if that worked! We shall see! :)


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, brandif and welcome to the thread!

Miaow, you're in a good naturopath's hands now, so I'm sure things will get sorted. Just hang in there!

Diarrhea... I guess that's better than constipation? :lol: I mean, I'd choose pooping over no pooping, for sure. 

As far as my vacation goes, well, we'll see if I'll even make it there. We go see our RE and, depending on what he'll say, we'll know how many days we'll have left for the trip. But right now I am in a pretty decent mood, so I kind of don't feel like thinking about this at all!


----------



## wookie130

Well, we BD'ed.

It damn near killed us, but we managed.



LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

:rofl: wookie

Soon enough we'll be getting into that phase of cycle. :drama:


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi Brandif!

Thanks Jaza, Wookie. Today is CD21 so I'll probably ovulate today. Its pretty consistent for me other than the flukey month where I ovulated CD12 after using herbs. Its just a shame that we BDed last night but my cm was all dried up then. Its probably all over now, but I'm not supposed to be getting pregnant this cycle anyway! Argh, but I still want to.


----------



## wookie130

Well, CBFM still gave me a "high"...so no peak to line up with the mysterious smiley opk on CD 10.

And my temps are...flat.

Which means that I will keep testing in the afternoons with the digi opk's...I mean, that business with the smiley on CD 10 may have been bogus, you know? If the monitor or opk's catch another surge, we'll resume the bd marathon. Ugh. Limbo sucks so much.


----------



## Jazavac

According to your chart, it seems like you're still waiting for ovulation, wookie. So, yeah, more BDing for you guys. 

I'm waiting to see if I'll get that second day of end-of-period spotting again. So far, so good, but I've only been awake for about an hour.

A friend from back home lost her baby on Saturday, so we're all sad. It's amazing how strong she is, though, especially since this wasn't the first time.


----------



## DHime

Brandif - WELCOME! 

Miaow - FX for you even though you aren't supposed to be trying. 

Wookie - glad you 2 could manage it. I hope it works.

I am thinking the tummy issue may have something to do with the prenatals. I was on the name brand and did fine. then my pharmacy gave me a generic and now i end up in pain every time I eat a meal. It has a stool softener in it so I am thinking there may be a difference in the 2 medications. I guess I have reverse morning sickness. lol


----------



## wookie130

DHime, better to have reverse morning sickness, I say! I'd much rather feel poopy than pukey, but hey, each to her own, you know? I hope it eases up!

Miaow, why do I have this feeling that you may get pregnant JUST BECAUSE you're not supposed to this month? Wouldn't that be a riot? I'd love it.

Yeah, I know. My chart is nothing short of wonky this month. But like my CBFM, I'll blame it on Clomid. What's with all of the open dots? It's wierd. And the flat temps the past 3 days? Ugh. I KNOW I haven't ovulated yet. Apparently the first few ovulations on the meds are really uncomfortable, and I'm fine...and my normal ovulations suck, so I really can't wait for the agony. Sounds thrilling...kiddin'!!!


----------



## wookie130

Now, freak that I am, I went ahead and called the Clearblue Easy Hotline, as this CD 10 smiley digi, no peak, no temp rise thing is bugging the hell out of me.

And the lady was very helpful. She said the Clomid will most likely mess with the CBFM. She said it does NOT affect the digi smiley opk's (now, I don't know whether I believe this or not, but whatever), and I should absolutely trust the + I got the other day. I asked her why I would then get a negative the very next day, and she said that is how the stick reader works...you are NOT SUPPOSED to test after the first smiley. You just need to get to BDing after the smiley, within 12-36 hours. I then asked why my chart isn't reflecting a thermal shift, and she said that at CBE, they don't find charting to be very reliable (as I'm rolling my eyes to that one)...so, she said in a nutshell, that I should trust that CD 10 smiley.

Now, STILL being skeptical, I think I'll continue to test with the smiley's in the afternoons anyway. If I get another surge in a few days, or later this month, then maybe that's really go-time for ovulation. The Clearblue Mistress seemed to think that go-time is NOW, but whatever. I just don't trust it in my gut. And neither does my chart, apparently.


----------



## Jazavac

I'd really choose the chart over any other tests. A thermal shift is a thermal shift, especially when it's consistent. 

Surges can be missed, for instance, or misinterpreted.


----------



## DHime

Wookie - that sounds like clomid is making things twice as cofusing. Though, aytime we force our bodies into something, they always end up all wonky. Who knows. Maybe you will ovulate more than once. You are the first woman I have known on it so I am keenly interested. If this little button makes it, we will want 1 more very soon. By the time we start trying, I will be almost 37. (shudder) I was reading that clomid just stimulated the fsh but who knows what else it can do to your temps and all. especially this first month. how many cycles do you get on the Clomid?


----------



## Miaowzen

wookie130 said:


> Miaow, why do I have this feeling that you may get pregnant JUST BECAUSE you're not supposed to this month? Wouldn't that be a riot? I'd love it.

Hahaha, me too! My attempt at nonchalance got me to not BD on ovulation day though and the day before I had sticky impenetrable cm so it's more likely I missed.


----------



## Miaowzen

Wookie, I would say that lady is being paid to say her product is better than any other method of detecting ovulation, therefore she's not an impartial source of information. Since you do get thermal shifts on your charts, a thermal shift is still required in your case.

Clomid certainly would mess things up a little. I hope you ovulate very soon and it's a good one.

Jaza, I am so sorry to hear about your friend :sad1:

DHime, personally I can't use stool softeners. They give me an agonizing stomach pain. Maybe you should keep away from them.


----------



## Jazavac

I wouldn't take anything with a stool softener either, but I don't like ... a lot of things. Even now, when my own hormones are killing me in luteal phase and I'm constipated to the roof, I just refuse to take anything at all.


----------



## Jazavac

As far as my friend goes, she's doing fine, except for the part where she thinks it might hit her later. Or not. It's not her first time, unfortunately. She was about 15 weeks.


----------



## DHime

Miaow - I am with wookie. That would be the moment you finally get a bfp. 

Jaz - :hugs: for your friend. I think it will hit no matter even if this isn't her first time. She will deal with it in her own way though. Just be there for her. 

I think that I will be talking with my doc about changing my perscription. though, I did ok yesterday so we shall see. I also made a booboo of looking up 8 week old fetus on google. :dohh: I wanted to get a good viual of what this little one looks like. bad idea. got a bunch of abortion pics. I can't unsee that but I have learned my lesson.
Otherwise everything is great here.


----------



## bunda

I've done the same, DHime. 

I hate how pro-lifers (hate that term, the opposite is not pro-death!) have chosen shock photos to punch people in the face with their point. I can see what they are trying to say, but I'm not sure that's the best way of going about it. Kinda disgusting, if anything.

But also remember that some of the photos you see are the result of removing an ectopic pregnancy, or through natural miscarriage. Either way, it reminds me that life is fragile, death is everywhere but right here, right now, I live and so does beanie. So I look at them with detached curiosity. There is nothing I can do for them now.

To help me visualise beanie, I keep in mind the fruit and veg. Holding these in my hand makes me go wow. Even OH is now patting my belly and talking of little beanie inside.


----------



## Jazavac

And all I've been hearing lately are horrible things that just really remind me that life indeed is fragile. 

A girl I worked with at my last job back home is battling cancer somewhere in her abdominal cavity, I just don't know the details just yet. Considering the fact she's just my age, that's horrible. I mean, it's horrible for anyone.

Bleergh.


----------



## Miaowzen

That is so horrible Jaza. There is so much complexity these days in terms of what we're supposed to eat.... And then if you get it wrong you end up with bowel cancer! My gosh I hope she gets rid of it.


----------



## Jazavac

They took it out and did a round of chemo which, according to what I heard, nearly killed her. Then they literally had to bring her back, and now she's trying to recover and gain back some weight so she's strong enough for another round. They're also trying to figure out if topical radiation would work, because that would be easier for her to handle, but they are still unsure if that'd be good enough. It's horrible, no matter what.


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, that's terrible. I know someone who just lost her 28 yr old best friend to breast cancer. 28! Chemo is a terrible thing - it might work at shrinking or stopping your cancer, but there seems to be just as good of a chance of it killing you or making it worse. Its nasty all around. 

Cancer rates in the US are very high - and I'm not surprised. A great deal of our farmland is still poisoned from pesticides from a different era, even while it gets doused in new ones. Add that to all the chemicals in processed foods that probably shouldn't be eaten and that are added to our personal care products without testing......it brings out my crunchy side. I'm done with so much money being solicited for the elusive "cure" for cancer - I'd much rather research focus on what is causing all this cancer in the first place.


----------



## Jazavac

I think I agree with you, Nellie.

My prophecy is slowly becoming true, I'll absolutely be the last one to fall pregnant. I mean, I probably won't at all, that's my point.

I won't tell you the news though, you'll find out. :)


----------



## Miaowzen

Huh? What happened? Are you ok? :wacko:


----------



## Miaowzen

OH. I get it


----------



## Jazavac

Haha, I'm glad you do.

I'm fine, otherwise. Just trying to sort my priorities and maybe give up the whole TTC ordeal, not because it's stressful, but because it's likely pointless and I hate wasting time on things that don't work.


----------



## Coconuts

You guys, I'm so sorry for the radio silence on this thread over the last month, I really needed to chill and destress. As it turns out, it was just the thing I needed!!!!
Check out the pics!!!

Have had a stressful past few days (those of you who pop into my journal know all about it) with is it or isn't it a line on those cheepy IC's.

Couldn't wait any longer so bought another brand and did an afternoon test.

Today is 13DPO!!!! :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120118_135852-1.jpg
File size: 117.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20120118_142955.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats here, too, Coco!


----------



## DHime

Woohoo for Coco!

Jaz - I am so sorry for your friend. In the US that is all too common. You either die with cancer or of it. Try to be positive Jaz. If you look for the good, you will always find it sooner or later. I know you will get there eventually and when you least expect it.

Bunda - yeah. there is an abortion clinic by my work and I have to close my eyes when I drive by on Tuesdays cause they stand outside with all the big signs and pictures to shock you. Part of me want to file a suit against them for forcing me to look at it. (irepairable emotional damage) lol

Battling some nausea and diareah together today. lol


----------



## Jazavac

I wanted to go yell at the protestors in front of our local Planned Parenthood so bad... but eventually they just stopped protesting anyway.

Our local PP doesn't even do abortions.


----------



## NellieRae

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

for that beautiful :bfp: Coco!!! At last! 

Dhime, that's awful that you have to see those pictures every day going to work! Its a little much to have them all big on signs so people driving by can see them. Its not something I'd want to have a discussion about with my curious small child, either. :wacko:

Jaza - you may or may not be the last one standing :hugs: You have a few more obstacles than most, but its possible. You can start ntnp, or stop trying altogether, but only if it will truly make you feel better. TTC is something we all try at, with a goal, but its unlike any other because so much is out of our control.


----------



## anniepie

So sorry to hear about your friend Jaza...cancer and the treatment that comes with it is a cruel thing. But treatments are getting better, although they'll always be harsh just because of the nature of what they're there to do. I was a cancer scientist (did my PhD in cancer research) and still work in the field of cancer (ovarian). I see people every week who are dying from the disease and I'm always overcome with the strength these people have...

My sister has a friend who is 34 who battled breast cancer 4 years ago, and 6 months or so it came back and it's terminal...she's just had a scan and it's progressing faster than they had hoped. She has a wee boy of almost 6... so sad :(


----------



## Jazavac

Anniepie, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister's friend, too. I hope she beats it. 

As far as our TTC goes, I can't really afford to go NTTCNPTWhatever. :shrug: No time and all that. So I guess we'll just keep trudging along.


----------



## Coconuts

So sorry to hear all this sad news. Jaz I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## wookie130

Coco, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You've renewed my hope, along with all of the others on here who have gotten their bfp's, and I do miss you tons!!!

Please keep us updated on your and Cocobean, and don't be a stranger!

Have a happy and healthy 8 months!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Haha, 8 months, that's right!
I'm hoping to step up the action back in here again. last months pause (limited to just my journal) was in an effort to calm down and destress and try and help my poor stressed eye. Turns out it worked for everything. My eye have been great since just before O.
I missed checkin' in with you guys so much but I really just needed a step back. That's over now.
Don't give up hope. The cycle before this bfp was loooong and I had 5 days of spotting before AF finally showed on CD10!!!!! Not exactly what a TTCer wants.
I still can't believe I'm 13DPO no spotting!!!!! It's such a relief just that!!!!! a faint little line is the cherry. 
Keep the hope.


----------



## Miaowzen

Coco, nice to see you back! :hugs:

Congratulations again!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Please send some of your unspottingness my way. I'm in the TWW and last cycle was a bad one for early spotting and a biatch of a heavy period. I'm bracing myself for another extremely painful period soon :wacko:


----------



## Coconuts

I was bracing myself for another 5 days of spotting which is why at 8DPO with the brown spotting in the morning I was sure I was out. I even had the next cycle planned out, then...... no more spotting. You never know!
Spotting is awful though since the whole of the 2WW is filled with knicker nerves, worrying if it's started yet. It's really stressful, I hope you have a more regular cycle this time round, even better a BFP!
I was suspicious that the spotting was closely linked to stress though. I don't think it was a coinsidence that I had that eye problem at the same time my spotting went into overdrive. You're in the process of buying a new house, TTC, studying, exams etc, give yourself a little TLC while TTC. We need it. Are nerves get frazzled. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Coco, I know you're waiting for complete confirmation via a bloodtest, if I read your journal correctly. I would probably ask for them to check your progesterone levels...they've got to be 10 or higher to sustain a new pregnancy, and you know I always wondered that about you with that darned spotting. 

I am so thrilled for you!!!! It's hard to relax in these early weeks, believe me. Just take care of yourself, and take it one day at a time. Go grab some good OTC prenatal vitamins, if you haven't been taking them already. 

I'm soooooo glad you're back!!! We've missed you!


----------



## aleja

Congratulations Coco, I was so happy when I read your post!! OMG you are pregnant!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

your No stress experiment worked a treat and that has given me some hope. 

Jaza, perhaps the planned holiday and a break will do you some good. In the scheme of things you haven't been trying that long and despite the obstacles it is still possible to have children. none of us want to go down the 'assisted fertility' road but hey some of us need some help and that is ok too.

Gals, the stuff about the cancer is really shocking. Two of my close friends have lost their fathers to bowel cancer in the last 15 months. But when there is young people getting the illness it is horrible.:nope:

ATM:
I have just started a new cycle after my longest cycle EVER. It was close to 50 days and that teaches me a big lesson on the impact of stress.
The irony is that CD1 came on the day of my first appt with the FS..:haha: I am so relived to see AF (for the first time in the last year!!!)

The doc said the number of times he has heard the same long cycle story caused by anxiety is incredible. 

There is no mucking about with this clinic. I am booked in for a HSG, and Ultrasound within a fortnight. DH is finally getting a SA next week. We also both had blood tests...... All will be revealed within six weeks and I am ok about that. 
In the meantime, no more temps for me. The doctor confirmed that I OV based on my past blood results. Just digi OPKs for me.


----------



## Jazavac

Hey, aleja!

It's good things are starting to happen. Hopefully everything comes back normal, too.


----------



## Jazavac

Hm. Double post, due to crappy servers. Whee.


----------



## Miaowzen

Coco I'm so glad you got a BFP and not more spotting  in my case I don't think it's stress. I'm having fun renovating the house, relaxing whenever I feel like it. I get a bit depressed about my health stuff, the spotting and not being pregnant yet, but I have pretty much no anxiety at the moment which is really a unique experience :laugh2:

Anyway, I am very glad you got a BFP. Does this mean you'll be visiting us again? :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Yeah baby, I'm back to keep a look out for the next rash of BFPs!!!

:dust:

Wookie, you kind of freaked me out there. I didn't get my progesterone checked this time, it's just a BhCG to see the numbers. I'm just hoping the hCG in my system is stimulating my ovaries to produce the right amounts of what evers needed. What ever the level was before, I'm just hoping it's all just corrected it's self with a new flush of preggy hormones?? :shrug:

Aleja, great to hear that you're on the road to discovery. I actually had my first visit with the gyno on 11DPO and didn't really think I was pregnant. Having the test booked actually made me feel better about things like it was getting closer. I just didn't know how close it really was. Ditch the thermom and keep an eye on the CM, it was a great indicator for me.

:dust:


----------



## wookie130

Coco...no, no, NOOOOOOO! LOL!!! Definitely not trying to scare you! But I would call the doc, tell them about your former issues, and ask to have your progesterone drawn in the next couple of days. If it's lower than a 10, or even hovering around 12, ask if they can prescribe suppositories or Prometrium. Do not worry! Just get it checked. Most often, they'll give you your levels the next day over the phone, and go from there. Your progesterone may be just fine too, but this way, it's one less thing to worry about. 

You're going to be just fine, dear! I'm not trying to alarm you! :hugs:

Jaz- I'm sorry about your friend. I'm convinced that cancer is the devil. And the US seems to be facing it in epidemic proportions. Our store-bought produce is unsafe, dairy is pumped with hormones and antibiotics, meat is practically toxic, and virtually EVERYTHING is pumped with abnormally high amounts of sugar, etc. The USDA has basically approving that our country be poisoned. If you're in a low-income situation, you're even worse off, because thecheap food happens to also be the worst and most processed. Water contains toxins. Plastics contains toxins. It makes me sad that we need to get sick, due to the greed, and general disregard that large corporations have...cancer is all part of the fall-out, whether anyone wants to admit it or not. It makes me sad, and ANGRY. Again, I'm sorry your friend is going through it.

Aleja- I'm so glad that FS is going to take the bull by the horns and get it all figured out! Won't that be a huge weight off your shoulders?
Best of luck, and I hope you have all of the answers really soon.

Miaow- Hey! :) Still hope you get it all figured out.

AFM, welcome to the cycle of hell. Everything is a mystery. A + digi OPK on cycle day 10, followed by negatives, no temp rise, no peak on the monitor, ugh. Trying to keep up with the bding, but DH's energy is dwindling, and mine too. 

I severely doubt this is my month.


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks, everyone. The friend is back home in Croatia, but it's overall needless to say that there's cancer everywhere, not just in the US. Unfortunately. :(

It's really, really cold today, so I am not at all looking forward to stepping outside.

As far as BD goes, we need to start working on it, it's DC9 today. Boring. :yawn:


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, yeah, I'd ask for a progesterone test, too, Coco. Even more than asking for a bHCG.


----------



## Coconuts

Won't be able to see the GP again until Monday now at the earliest but my numbers came in good. 183! So things are looking great! Those numbers also put me one day ahead at 4w1d so all is well here at Coco Manor x Thanks for the advice, i'll ask about it.


----------



## DHime

Wookie - Hang in there. I guess this is part of the reason they say clomid drives women a bit nuts. You never know what could happen when you alter hormones. There is a good focus in mind so just keeep you eye on the prize. I hope that will help you get through this.

Coco, definitely something you will want to have checked in the prog levels. They normally check it (at least many docs here do anyway) as part of the normal blood work though. they may have tested it already. call your doc and ask...

Holy crap - Im at olive already. wow


----------



## Coconuts

Well done olive! The GP said we'll do 'all the other tests' when we confirm things. I guess prog might be one of them. Going to the GP asap so will find out then.


----------



## wookie130

Oooh, an olive, DHime! That babe's getting bigger every week! Are you a fig next week?

It's so cool how quickly the beans grow in the first trimester. It really is a miraculous thing.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't know why, but it's usually the sweet potato that cracks me up in those pictures. :lol:


----------



## DHime

Sure is amazing how quick the little thingy is growing.
Can't wait for the next scan. 
I got really hungry today and almost got sick in front of my coworkers. They noticed that I turned green. That was the wrorst round yet so I guess I need more stuff to snack on at my desk. The BB's are now an overflowing D. LOL


----------



## NellieRae

Who knew there was a sweet potato? :haha: Dhime, we upgrade fruit on the same day! A prune is not very appealing sounding, though. Pretty excited for our first appt tomorrow - fx that we we hear a heartbeat. 

Wookie, I'm sorry this is the cycle from hell. :hugs2: Hopefully you two won't be strung out much longer and see a successful O soon. Clomid does seem to do a lot of strange things to a woman - but if pregnancy is one of the side effects, it will be worth it for you.

For all of you in your fertile, BDing phase, I confess I'm a little jealous. I've been feeling too sick & exhausted for so long - this prune is sapping my sex drive. I'm like a newborn - sleepy, hungry, pukey, gassy......and that's about all my body's doing for the moment!

Aleja, can't wait to hear how things go for you pretty soon & if your doc can shed some light. FX.


----------



## Miaowzen

Don't be too jealous NellieRae, you've got the prize! :laugh2:


----------



## DHime

Nellie - Hmmm.... the prune looks like a rock. lol I am not looking forward to the tiredness. I am only a little tired right now. I am sure at 10 wks you will definitely see and hear a heartbeat. I can't for you put up some pics from the doc. Can't beleive how fast time flies.
DH and I ended up in an arguement ;last night because of hormones. I got mad cause he kept interrupting me while I was reading a book. So then he got mad me for getting mad. This lasted most of the night. I keep trying to tell him that it's the hormones but he doesn't seem to be able to handle it. Oh boy....


----------



## Jazavac

DHime said:


> Nellie - Hmmm.... the prune looks like a rock. lol

This is exactly what I told Nellie just a second ago in some other thread, might've been Coco's journal (I can't keep track anymore of where I post, let alone what I say :lol:).

I'm feeling better today, amongst other things toying with the idea of just simply not ever having kids. I suppose it's good to consider all the possibilities in advance.


----------



## wookie130

Jaz, you seem to be so nonchalant at times about the possibility that you may not ever have children...I know beyond the typed online medium, you must really struggle with this idea in your heart. I know when I examine this possibility, I could fall to pieces. It's a tough reality that any of us TTC #1 consider at some point...it's tough, and if we're being honest with ourselves, it's a painful possibility. It absolutely is. Sending you a hug from slightly south in Iowa. :hugs:

BTW, it's our first snow day of this school year!!! School is closed, due to the 5-8 inches of white stuff we're getting shortly. Yay!!!!

Here's my update...

So, last night, took another smiley digi opk, and badda-bing-badda-boom, POSITIVE!!!! I damn-near died. We did the deed after getting the smiley, and we BARELY managed. First sex attempt was a bust...DH is officially spent. A bit later, we tried again, and succeeded...barely. I know DH was worried because it wasn't a very strong orgasm he had, and he was afraid that it wasn't going to be enough to get me preggo. We SHOULD try again tonight, but I'm afraid it really won't be possible. I know this is TMI, but I had to bust out some extreme porn-star Jenna Jameson blow job moves on him last night to even get him hard at all...neither of us were feeling remotely horny, and I understand. If it weren't for that flukey positive digi on CD 10, we could easily hump it out.

If we don't bd again in the next few days, do we still have a chance? We've been using preseed religiously...


----------



## wookie130

Oh, there it is!!! The CBFM peaked! So no progesterone test tomorrow...I'll need to take it Thursday of next week.


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee: Wookie, go eggy go! I think you're completely covered from the first +OPK up to and including Saturday. Squeeze in an extra one if you can but if not, sit back and relax, looks like you did the best you could.
I think we've all been there (except maybe DHime and her superman) where we have to get a little creative to get the deposit. That's the worst thing about TTC. The, WE HAVE TO HAVE SEX NOW OR IT'S ALL OVER! hysteria!!!!!!!! You guys did great! :dust:

Jaz, you're so level headed and brave! It's great that you're exploring these ideas and testing the water to see how you feel about them. I always imagined that I we couldn't have kids I want to change my life completely and take on a life style that would be nearly impossible with kids in tow. Don't ask me what that means but I thought I'd want to compensate somehow. You're amazing Jaz. The odds aren't stacked in your favor, OK, but it could still happen for you. Don't give up just yet. You've been at it now for 7 months??? You've still got a few more months with the stats. 85% (?) of 30something couples will conceive within a year.... You still got a long time to go yet. Keep the hope alive :hugs: x 1000


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, that's exactly how I feel about prescribed sex. And, unfortunately, as we spend more time trying to get pregnant, the less we both care (like, truly, instinctively and/or passionately) to get the _chore _ done. And of course all of the positive tests happen on the busiest days, or when we're just insanely tired and not in the mood. 

As far as the part about not having kids goes, sometimes, it really does sound okay, but that's simply because we've known from the beginning that it really might be our reality, regardless of any infertility issues. Even if we do (magically?) get pregnant, our baby might not make it, maybe even through pregnancy, let alone later. We're actually trying to have one while actually not having a clue how smart or reasonable it is, just because it turned out we had no time to keep waiting for any answers anymore.

It's pretty devastating, but I guess it's also pretty normal to live with and it'd be nice if I really got more prepared and used to the possible outcome.

Adoption, I can't say we care for. It's not a no per se, like embryo (sperm or egg) donation would be, but the ideas I get when I think about it just tell me that I shouldn't do it, not for a long time, at least. IVF I'm less and less sure about either, the more it approaches. It just looks like way too much emotional, physical and financial struggle for more than likely nothing.


----------



## Jazavac

We're getting snow, too, but so far it looks good enough - I'm trying to avoid shoveling, of course. :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

We're kind of outside that range of one year, Coco, so I'm not using the average statistic as anything in our case. I know it could happen, within one year, or even five or ten, but it likely won't.


----------



## DHime

Wookie - FX for you two. There are alot more boys in a little bit of sprem than you might think so it's likely all you need. Let's just hope they had a sense of direction and went up the right tube. 

Nellie - what is your next fruit?


----------



## Coconuts

Hugs Jaz :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Confusion: 10 DC, spotting. Pink, stretchy... actually, it's a cross between some gel and EWCM-like substances. Came with a weird PMS-like feeling in my ovaries, which is not pre-ovulation/ovulation pain. 

:? :? :?


I've used two OPKs so far today and I'm nowhere near, the lines are barely at all there.


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm getting premenstrual IBS. Gah! At least it's only in the mornings.

My chart isn't doing anything too exciting this month.

Wookie, I'm glad you extracted something from your man however small! I am sure it's enough


----------



## NellieRae

Dhime, I'm not sure which fruit comes up next. We heart the heartbeat on doppler today! Only for a second - little bean was hiding & it turns out my uterus is tilted a bit toward the back. Who knew? But still......:cloud9:

Jaza, your continued weight loss can change all kinds of things for you. Definitely sounds fertile, though. :) I actually had that one cycle for the first time - and it was the time I had the best EWCM for the most days. As difficult as it is to think about, you show a lot of strength trying to find out your true feelings about not having children. I don't blame you a bit with the obstacles you face. :hugs: But as long as you are producing eggs, there is always chance that you will conceive. 

Wookie, FX for you. We'll have to see tomorrow's temp to know for sure. It doesn't matter if it wasn't a huge deposit, as long as it had the right stuff. All the extra just gets flushed out anyway and the cream sticks, so don't worry.


----------



## Coconuts

Jaz, I think Nellie's right, your body's changing as you loose weight, this could just be part of that, maybe stress? We all know by now that anything can happen on our charts and it's usually 'just one of those things'. Keep an eye out for more but try not to worry about it. :flower:


----------



## aleja

hi girls,
wookie, I so understand your BD plight the thoughts of was it enough, feeling tired and robotic. The Jenna jamison moves made me giggle as it sounds like you are pulling out all stops:haha: Hope it is enough and that next month you won't have to be worrying about this.

Jaz, i sometimes think of the possibility of no kids and it makes me too upset. I am not ready to think about this just yet. Maybe if we had been trying for 3+ years I would be less hopeful.
If we need to go through IVF then so be it. Maybe it will work maybe not but unless we have tried everything i won't be satisfied. Hopefully when all our test results are in we will have a better idea of where this is headed but right now I will trudge along. Waiting for my delivery of brand new digi OPKs. Coco- you are right CM is the way to go.

Hello to all your fruity beans out there:flower:


----------



## aleja

hey wookie, i thought i'd share this with you but you probably already know...this cycle i remember you said you got a smiley on cd10 which you knew was a bit early. i just read an article on IVF which talks about Clomid saying that sometimes it gives women false positives if they test too early in the cycle...hmmm maybe this is what happened


----------



## wookie130

Aleja, yes, what you've read about clomid and false positives is absolutely true...but a few things happened in my case:

*I took clomid 3-7. Began using the digi smiley opk's on the afternoon of CD 7. Days 7-9 were negative. Day 10 (3 days after my last pill, when you are "technically" out of the woods for false positives), I got my smiley.

*Called my OB/gyn...they told me they doubted it was a false positive, and to treat this like a real surge.

*Called the Clearblue Easy Hotline. The Clearblue lady told me clomid DOES NOT effect the digi opk's, whereas my monitor, it can. She told me that she was SURE this was my surge. I am still skeptical, but we humped it out, and I kept testing in the afternoon with the digi opk's, because I just had a strange feeling. Plus, my chart was NOT showing signs of ovulation.

*Thursday night, I got ANOTHER smiley. And I knew this was my actual surge. And, I got my peak in the morning on my monitor. 

It just goes to show you-

A) Trust your gut...and sometimes your gut knows better than your OB office.
B) Ummm, Clearblue digis ARE effected by clomid, irregardless of what the Clearblue instructions or hotline tells you.

So, I do think I ovulated yesterday. I had a lot of pressure and ovulation cramping last night around suppertime, and my automatic peak stick from my CBFM showed a MUCH fainter LH line this morning, like I was no longer surging. Last night, I noticed my cm went a bit sticky too. Yet, I'm still waiting on FF to give me crosshairs, but I don't care. I'm pretty sure yesterday the egg or eggs dropped.


----------



## Coconuts

Go eggys go!!!

:oneofeach:


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, it would be nice to catch an eggy at some point.

LOL!!! We dtd the two days before yesterday, so I hope we're fine.


----------



## aleja

WoOkie so true about instinct and trusting our gut feeling . No amount of charting and clear blue tools should override this . I guess women have been falling pregnant for thousands of years without the aid of ttc equipment ...what was the trick back then ? Probably god old fashioned intuition . Fx


----------



## Miaowzen

I doubt it was intuition... I'd say testosterone

In a harsher time men had to be more forceful and aggressive. These days we are used to men being not dissimilar from women. It's quite unusual


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeek, I'm glad my DH gave bashing women over the head with his club.
Actually, the last two cycles I had noticed that the times when DH was feeling paricularly frisky were usually excellent timing on his part, in hindsight of course. We used to the women being the intuitive ones but I think the fellas have a bit of magic too.


----------



## Miaowzen

I think my DH is half cave man!

We got a second kitten today!!! There are some adorable pictures here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/764325-making-mini-miaowzen-143.html


----------



## Miaowzen

Also this morning I woke up extra early because I was having this kinda orgasm in my sleep, but it wasn't pleasurable or anything, it was just a ripple of muscle contractions. It was really weird and I certainly wasn't dreaming about anything sexy. Has anyone here experienced that before?


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi All... I use to be on this thread a lot and took a break from ttc. I hope u all will have me back? Dh and I r trying for r first. 32,Married almost 6yrs. Taking a relaxed approach...but not really. Lol. I opk, used preseed 2x last cycle and softcups. But we only bd every other or every 2 days all cycle. I went nuts before so the sporadic sex helps me not become a psycho. I'm Cd 22/6dpo

As for the sleeping "O" i have em from time to time....I wake myself up...so annoying. I have no idea what causes them but I'm always afraid I'll wake up 1 day and Dh will be staring at me like "with r u doing"

Take care ladies...baby dust


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome back, GirlBlue!

Miaow, those are some beautiful kittens. 

Nothing new in Jazavac-land. Unless it ends up surprising me, I don't think I'll be ovulating early this month. Early, as in day 13-14.


----------



## wookie130

Well, FF gave me crosshairs...on day 15. I say I ovulated on day 16, so I manually overrided it, and put my crosshairs on day 16. So, I'm 2ish dpo. Whoopeeeeeee!!!

I am definitely the more sexually aggressive half in my marriage. DH enjoys sex as much as the next man, but he's one of those guys that lacks self-confidence in the bedroom, and has a really hard time taking initiative. So, good Wookie that I am, I have to rule the roost sexually, and take what I need, when I need it. ;)

Well, time will tell if we made a Clomid Ewok. Who knows?


----------



## Jazavac

Keeping my fingers crossed for clomidbaby! :dance:


----------



## DHime

I like ewoks


----------



## DHime

Miaow - what a cutie!

Girlblue - welcome back


----------



## LolaM

wookie130 said:


> Well, FF gave me crosshairs...on day 15. I say I ovulated on day 16, so I manually overrided it, and put my crosshairs on day 16. So, I'm 2ish dpo. Whoopeeeeeee!!!
> 
> I am definitely the more sexually aggressive half in my marriage. DH enjoys sex as much as the next man, but he's one of those guys that lacks self-confidence in the bedroom, and has a really hard time taking initiative. So, good Wookie that I am, I have to rule the roost sexually, and take what I need, when I need it. ;)
> 
> Well, time will tell if we made a Clomid Ewok. Who knows?


Hello! I am just 33 on Friday. Everyone else seems to think that i have "plenty" of time--i say i dont have a single minute--i should have been pregnant already--my irrational mind says that i shouldnt have to wait! I have...a didelphic uterus, low progesterone and a LPD so i dont have a minute to waste...My husband has super sperm, and lots of it. He likes his sex but he could go weeks without. I just let him know that its "sex day" and he says "ok" lol, its so romantic! I think he LIKES it that way!


----------



## GirlBlue

Dhime and Jaz...Thank you for the welcome! I've missed this thread.

Dhime...congrats on your BFP! H&H 9 months to you...:thumbup:


----------



## LolaM

Ambree said:


> For sure :)
> better to write about it than incessantly crawl through the internet seeking matching symptoms :laugh2:
> 
> This time around I don't have much appetite and I have slight flu like symptoms -
> but I'm under more pressure than usual and it's winter here so I sinus and glands is hardly remarkable.
> 
> My close friend is also pregnant (34) and she is due one month after my sister. My cousin (37) is having her first baby around the same time.
> So I guess its babymania.
> It seems everyone is having babies
> or rather -
> everyone CAN have babies
> except for me.
> 
> Have you noticed a change in your cycles the past few years?
> In my 20s my cycles were clockwork 27 or 28,
> since trying from October 2010 my cycles have been 25 or 26 days and twice they were 35.
> So of course to me that means I am approaching menopause.
> I told my doctor this and he just laughed and told me not to be ridiculous.
> lol :muaha:


Hello! I am 33. I have fertility issues. My husband and I have been TTC for more than a year now. I swear--we should have started sooner because as soon as we started everyone ELSE got pregnant. People around us are now gettting pregnant, having hte baby and the baby is 3 and 4 months old. I spent my 20s on BCP, so i cant compare there but i knew that something was wrong when my AF didnt go back to what i remembered it to be, my body and AF were operating as if still on BCP and my dr and nurses listened to me and have been working with me to find a solution.


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, LolaM! Welcome!

GirlBlue, there are actually quite a few BPFs these days in our thread. :)


----------



## NellieRae

And lets keep the bfp's coming! FX for your ewok haha:) wookie.

Welcome back, GirlBlue :flower: and :hi: Lola!

Miaow, what an adorable little baby kitty. So, I had never had the female version of a wet dream before............but the other night I was having the famed pregnant sex dreams (I normally never have them) and woke up twice in a row in the middle of one! It was pretty crazy - but its the best "symptom" I've had so far, I have to say. :)


----------



## Coconuts

GirlBlue!!! Welcome back. We all need a break sometimes. I've just come back from a month away. Sometimes TTC just takes over your brain :headspin:

Wookie. Ewok bean!!!!! I'm a clomid baby too!!!!!! I think my mum said it worked pretty quickly too!

LolaM, welcome to the thread, it's the best in town. I hope the stork finds you soon :hugs:


----------



## aleja

welcome back girlblue, glad to have you back. :flower:

and hello there Lola, tell me about it - everyone around you falling pregnant just when you want to. i think its the story of our lives for those who have been trying for a while. 

Wookie, it just occurred that your name is from star wars...duhh!!!!!:dohh: I love Wookie he was my favourite. my DH is a massive star wars geek and he is right into the collectables etc:haha:
hope the wookieness has worked this month and caught the eggy.

Today was my first day back at work after having a whole month off. always depressing to go back to work after a break. In a very unlikely type of conversation i ended up talking to my boss about ttc:shrug: 
I felt like I was in the twilight zone - she told me about her own struggles and that over the years lots of other female staff have had issues....I feel so weird now that she knows. I hope she keeps her word and doesn't tell anyone else. 

fThe only upside is that she now knows about possible doctors appointments that I will be going to hence needing leave.


----------



## Coconuts

I bet it was nice to finally talk to someone about it in real life. As long as she keeps quiet I think it's all good. My two friends who had their little girls last year know we're trying and it was so nice to talk to them about it a little, get a weight off my shoulders you know, but now we got that BFP, I'm going to have to try not to talk about it so much, and just say that there's still nothing to tell, (at least not yet anyway)


----------



## wookie130

Aleja, I do feel sometimes it's better for people to know, especially bosses. I've made it no secret that DH and I are trying to get pregnant, and we've been met with nothing but kindness and support. In my school building, we're practically family anyway. 

Yes, Chewbacca (the wookie) was the bomb on Star Wars!!! :)

Hey Girlblue! I don't remember you, but I hopped on board probably after you took a break from the thread.

Lola, welcome! We know exactly how you feel in here. Trying to race to beat the clock sucks, and adds even MORE pressure to the TTC dilemma. I'm right there with you, babe.

DHime, Bunda, and Nellie, those buns are baking, aren't they? It's amazing how quickly time flies when it's not your baby! When I was pregnant, those weeks dragged by terribly slowly...it was torture! But with you 3, time is ticking by! In just a few weeks, you'll all be in your 2nd trimester! It's exciting.

I'm getting quite anxious over actually being pregnant again. The fear of losing another baby terrifies me...ugh.


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, Coco, there's a big difference between people knowing you're TTC, and people knowing you are actually a bit preggers.

I tried keeping my baby a secret, but the wrong people found out, and a lot of people found out. This turned out to be a hidden blessing, as when I miscarried, I had lots of support. I think if no one knew I was pregnant, I would have felt terribly isolated when I lost the pregnancy. 

But each to her own, you know?

Coco, before you know it, you'll be in your 9th / 10th week too!!! I can't wait to see the 4 of you in a year's time on the parenting forums! It's cool.


----------



## Coconuts

Time is ticking by so slowly at the moment Wookie, but you're right, before I know it this will all be over. I'm trying to just enjoy it.

I'm so sorry you lost your baby. I'm sure the one that's on the way will be mega sticky :kiss:


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, Coco. It's really surreal (and tough) to know my due date is next month, on Valentine's Day. I should be enormous and puffy right now, and feeling the baby kick, and all of that. Yet, I'm struggling to even GET pregnant again. It's hard.

I'm just going to keep plodding along with it. I can't give up.


----------



## joeys3453

i am on cd14 and yesterday and today have had brown spotting and according to last month i ovulated on cd18. i am starting to have i believe ovulation cramps every now and then. I took an opk test yesterday and today and they were negative. has anyone else ran across this?:shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Joeys, I've never have ovulation bleeding/spotting, but I do believe all signs are pointing to a slightly earlier ovulation for you.

In other words, GET TO IT!!! You could go every day, or every other day, until you see your clear temp rise. Keep OPKing, too.


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> Joeys, I've never have ovulation bleeding/spotting, but I do believe all signs are pointing to a slightly earlier ovulation for you.
> 
> In other words, GET TO IT!!! You could go every day, or every other day, until you see your clear temp rise. Keep OPKing, too.

yeah i have never had this happen before so I thought it was weird. it isn't a lot just when I wipe:blush: there is light brown. I was thinking i might have a little earlier O time so we are going to try every other day until we get a +opk. I usually get a smiley face on my OPK so we will see.:happydance:


----------



## wookie130

You still should get a smiley in the next few days.

I would get to bding so that you don't miss the egg!


----------



## joeys3453

i was thinking the same thing about the smiley face. and yes we will tonight and if we get a smiley face then we will every day until I see a temp increase!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

wookie130 said:


> Thanks, Coco. It's really surreal (and tough) to know my due date is next month, on Valentine's Day. I should be enormous and puffy right now, and feeling the baby kick, and all of that. Yet, I'm struggling to even GET pregnant again. It's hard.
> 
> I'm just going to keep plodding along with it. I can't give up.

:hugs: wookie


----------



## Jazavac

This morning I noticed I was down to only 5 wondfo OPKs, so another order was placed. They say expected delivery should be Wednesday, so I sure do hope they won't mess up this time, too. I got my first OPK+ last month on day 13, but it seems it won't be the case this time around.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> This morning I noticed I was down to only 5 wondfo OPKs, so another order was placed. They say expected delivery should be Wednesday, so I sure do hope they won't mess up this time, too. I got my first OPK+ last month on day 13, but it seems it won't be the case this time around.

Jazavac sounds like we are pretty close to having the same cycle. I hope the tests come in time for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

They should, but at this point, I'm pretty safe to say that I can do without, too. All we need to do is cover the next 5 days, 6 at the most.


----------



## joeys3453

yes I agree just get to :sex: pretty much every night!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

It usually doesn't work out, but we'll try as usual!


----------



## anniepie

wookie130 said:


> Thanks, Coco. It's really surreal (and tough) to know my due date is next month, on Valentine's Day. I should be enormous and puffy right now, and feeling the baby kick, and all of that. Yet, I'm struggling to even GET pregnant again. It's hard.
> 
> I'm just going to keep plodding along with it. I can't give up.

:hug: it is tough wookie but it will get easier. I lost mine 4 years ago this Feb... I'd have been due 10th Oct...I always think both dates...but feel less painful now :hug:


----------



## DHime

Joeys - I never had pos opks when I had the ov cramps. odd but in the last month, i didn't cramp at all though. Go by the opks and cramping to cover all your bases. Your body could have the surge but it may have taken a while for eggy to pop. That's my theory anyway.

Wookie - :hugs: I sometimes think about past pregnancies also. If I had carried my first to term, he or she would be 15 years old in May. My heart goes out to you. Sometimes I wonder which is worse, guilt or sorrow... You can't dwell on those things though or you go mad eventually. Try to look to future and let the past be. The pain doesn't go away, i wish it did. But at least we have an instict that allows us to become accustomed to it and move foreward. :hugs: I am looking forward to your future BFP and an opportunity to truly heal.

Yes the first 8 weeks drag by. Now they are speeding up and I can't believe how fast everything is happening. So surreal. I reached the exaustion wall this weekend. I went to beach and of course got mega sunburned. (I totally forgot sunscreen) OMG - So hurts. Stayed in bed till this morning.


----------



## Coconuts

Naugty naughty DHime, put some sun cream at the top of your list. You're a VIP woman.

Joey. I never had reliable o pains (I was never sure if it was just wind :blush:) but the last few months I had VERY reliable EWCM. If it's looking fertile, you probably are. I've had just the worst experience with spotting so I balk at the word now!
I'd go with Wookie's way. Go with your instincts. They're usually spot on. Just keep up some regular BD and you've got a great chance to catch that egg.

Jaz, hope you get your OPK + soon so you can 'relax' into the 2WW.

Wookie - you're so lovely! Never give up hope. It's fudemental to TTC. I hope you're BFP is waiting for you at the end of this cycle. You've done it before, you can do it again :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm dealing with some really weird watery CM today, I suppose. Twice so far, I've ran to the bathroom because my liner felt kind of soaking wet. And it kind of was. Whatever I've had so far, that I've been labeling as watery, was not _this_. :shock:


----------



## wookie130

Jaz, along those same lines, I notice sometimes what I have dubbed hooty-dooty sweat in the luteal phase. My undergarments are just more sweaty...it's nasty, I know.


----------



## Jazavac

It's not sweat, it's just.... watery stuff. Loads of watery stuff. Weird. Like some leakage. :lol:


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi girls, something has happened and I've had to delete my journal. I am going to just lurk for a bit and then change my username.


----------



## wookie130

Miaowzen said:


> Hi girls, something has happened and I've had to delete my journal. I am going to just lurk for a bit and then change my username.

You okay? This has me a bit concerned...


----------



## Jazavac

Hang in there, Miaow! And let us know once everything gets sorted out.


----------



## GirlBlue

Miaowzen said:


> Hi girls, something has happened and I've had to delete my journal. I am going to just lurk for a bit and then change my username.

Hope everything works out dear...


----------



## Miaowzen

Yeah, I'm fine. Being stalked again and I can't be sure that my journal is safe even though I don't know how someone would find it


----------



## aleja

Jazavac said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Coco. It's really surreal (and tough) to know my due date is next month, on Valentine's Day. I should be enormous and puffy right now, and feeling the baby kick, and all of that. Yet, I'm struggling to even GET pregnant again. It's hard.
> 
> I'm just going to keep plodding along with it. I can't give up.
> 
> :hugs: wookieClick to expand...

:hugs: from me too wookie, that must be tough i can't imagine what it would be like :kiss:


----------



## aleja

hi miaow, hope everything is okay. take care


----------



## Coconuts

We'll stand by and await instructions agent M. I'm gonna miss that cute little kitten! 
Hope you shake that stalker off your tail x


----------



## Jazavac

Hm. Day 14 and no sign of ovulation yet, which means that, if I somehow produce a plus later in the day, it won't be until day 16, or later. Again one of the 'weird' months, I suppose. :shrug:

I had bits and pieces of stretchy CM yesterday, mostly swimming in the cup when I peed in it (yay, TMI), but otherwise - it's Sahara down there. :shrug: 

Weirdness, all over the place. Almost to the point where I actually wanted to pee on a different stick, despite a pretty normal period I had at the beginning of this cycle.


----------



## DHime

jaz - fx for u


----------



## Jazavac

For whatever reason, I'm not even ovulating yet, so I am kind of stuck in a limbo for now...


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> For whatever reason, I'm not even ovulating yet, so I am kind of stuck in a limbo for now...

Ok I really think we are so on the same schedule! :shrug: I have been doing an opk and still neg and normally would have gotten a + by now. Also my temp jumped this morning.:wacko:


----------



## Coconuts

Keep at it girls! Jaz, the onset of EWCM is as you know a great sign it's around the corner. I always felt like my O is like a watched pot. When you stop peeing on sticks or forget about it 'POP'. Hope you both get your OPKs soon xxxx


----------



## DHime

Yeah,, what coco said! 

As a strange twist, I am being given a oppty to move to another job within my company. It will be more work so I am gonna ask for $15/an hour. Not sure if they will give it to me but it is worth a try. I am not sure if I want to take it though. I am making $12 an hour right now so it would help alot. Hm... decisions decisions


----------



## Coconuts

Do you really want a bigger work load D? I'm a lazy bones though. I'd stay put but if you need the extra cash, maybe go for it.


----------



## wookie130

DHime, that money may be too good to pass up...new opportunities are exciting!

How are you feeling, Coco?


----------



## Jazavac

I'm always for new opportunities, DHime.


joeys, I got a temp rise today, too. But no signs of ovulation at all. No OPK+ (haven't tested yet today because I never get early AM results ever and I'm really short on tests until, hopefully, tonight), no EWCM (got some creamy stuff yesterday towards the end of the day) and no ovulation pain. I no longer check my cervix because the ob/gyn said it was pointless.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> I'm always for new opportunities, DHime.
> 
> 
> joeys, I got a temp rise today, too. But no signs of ovulation at all. No OPK+ (haven't tested yet today because I never get early AM results ever and I'm really short on tests until, hopefully, tonight), no EWCM (got some creamy stuff yesterday towards the end of the day) and no ovulation pain. I no longer check my cervix because the ob/gyn said it was pointless.

That is :wacko: we are pretty much dead on with each other. I have had slight cramps a few days ago and slight brown spotting but no other symptoms no ewcm either. we are just bding every other day from fri and hoping we can catch if we even ovulate this month!:shrug: I keep opking in the morning because i have gotten a + in the morning and in the evening. I have never checked my cervix i don't really know what I am looking for! :dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

I used to check my cervix, but I was never absolutely sure I knew what I was doing. During my last ob/gyn checkup, I asked him about it and he said I shouldn't be able to even find it, considering its height and the length of my fingers. The checkup happened less than 24 hours before my period, too, so if that was too high, then, well, makes no sense to really go look for it during the fertile window.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i guess that makes sense. i just don't know what i am looking for in general! :nope: I just hope this is a good sign for us! :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

It's probably nothing, in my case. I've had later ovulations too. I just don't like those few days that get added to my cycle, is all, as well as the amount of OPKs I have to go through.


----------



## joeys3453

i totally agree with you on that one. :shrug::hugs:


----------



## DHime

I need the money so I am totally thingking about it.
Thanks for the support ladies

Oh - yesterday I went a tour of one of the local hospitals. It made me more determined to go to a birthing center. The beds were clinical and didn't even have the bars to support more natural birthing methods. They have a stirup only policy. When I asked about natural methods they just said to talk to my doc since they don't have that information. The guide also wouldn't tell me the Csection rate. (aren't these basic questions?) The lighting was worse than office lighting too. very bad vibes there. gonna go tour the birthing center next...


----------



## GirlBlue

Congrats on the opportunity Dhime! That's great. 
Sucks about the hospital tho.. I was really considering a birthing center too..whenever I get my bfp of course.the hospital our insurance covers is nice but no water births allowed. If I change carriers I get a midwife and waterbirth but Ill have a copay. Sucks. 

Afm...I made it to 10dpo today. I had short cycle last month so I was getting worried about having a short LP. Just playing the waiting game now. I'm usually on around day 28 give or take 2 days in either direction.

Funny thing happened tho. I had a dream about perfume night b4 last. Yesterday I had to go in Macy so I stopped by perfume counter to smell the perfume in my dream. I liked it a lot in my dream. I love perfume and need a new bottle but not generally enough to dream about it. So I was telling the sales assoc. my dream and she says "wow...ur not pregnant r u?" the baby addict in me wants to take all of this as a sign. Lol


----------



## NellieRae

Dhime, some hospitals are better than others & they all seem to have different "rules." One had a maternity tour that was very detailed - almost like a birthing class - and another just kind of said here are the rooms, blah blah. Stirrups only policy sounds awful, though! Obviously I'm with you on the birthing center, as I'm going to one myself. :) Hopefully you'll find something good. 

GirlBlue, (I hope you _are_ pregnant, btw) we have a copay whether we go to a hospital or not. :-/ Its definitely a choice to consider, though. If all goes well, a healthy vaginal birth at the center will be a little more money than if we went to the hospital b/c of how insurance is structured. But a little more is worth it for me to have freedom & peace in labor - which I, too, plan on doing in a giant tub!


----------



## Jazavac

Our two birthing centers are, ugh, in Wisconsin and around the Twin Cities here in Minnesota. Bad, considering. I mean, I don't think I'd want to plan for a 40+ minute trip, unfortunately. 

But there's not that much reason for me to worry in advance, especially considering the whole situation and whatnot.


----------



## GirlBlue

Thx NellieRae.I hope I am too. I'm not sure if I said congrats to u directly. Congrats!!!

The birthing center here is pretty expensive and it's so odd because I have the most progressive insurance company in town (supports & covers alternative medicine) but they've partnered with the least progressive hospital for labor & delivery. ??? A hospital that, until recently, only allowed back labor. Wth? The other insurance allows water birth so it's a happy medium and I think worth the copay to not be pissed off during labor. If my timing works out, I'll be able to switch just in time. I think i will though because I will need everything possible to keep me calm. DH may actually get kicked out if he gets too bossy. Lol


----------



## Jazavac

This is the birthing center I've found: https://www.morningstarbirth.com/


----------



## GirlBlue

Yeah... formerly lived about 10 blocks from the madison Birthing Center. I was thinking of going back there, that is until I found out the price. fortunately, they renovated meriter hospital in madison this year with new birthing suites. I think they have a few water birth tubs, but they are first come first serve. LOL...I don't knwo how to engineer first come on labor...but competitive determined person that I am...I am sure I will find a way. lol




Jazavac said:


> Our two birthing centers are, ugh, in Wisconsin and around the Twin Cities here in Minnesota. Bad, considering. I mean, I don't think I'd want to plan for a 40+ minute trip, unfortunately.
> 
> But there's not that much reason for me to worry in advance, especially considering the whole situation and whatnot.


----------



## DHime

JAZ - 40 minutes is plenty of time. Labor lasts way longer than that so I have no doubt you would be fine. And it will happen. I just know it.

Nellie - You realize we are exactly 1 week apart? 

GirlBlue - I hope you are PG too. Bloodhound nose is one symptom. I am only just now getting it. 

A smoker walked by and I nearly choked. :haha: Then I ran away from someone who cooked sausage in the microwave. It smelled so horrible. :haha: It's alot better though. At first my DH's morning breath made me wanna hurl. lol
As of yesterday, I have full blown dual siatica again. :nope: It's like having a charlie horse on each but cheek... :growlmad:
I have a chiropractor apt on Friday. Man I wish it could be today. :happydance:


----------



## GirlBlue

That's a good point Jaz...40 minutes is plenty of time...and it will happen!


----------



## Jazavac

It's a lot of time, especially in winter. It's Minnesota. :lol:


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, being as I'm from your neck of the woods, and our winters are pretty much the same...NOT SAFE for pregnant ladies in labor!!! But the long drive may speed up the process if your due date fell in the spring or summer!

That birthing center sounds great, Jaz. ;)


----------



## Jazavac

Giving birth on HWY169 would be hilarious. :haha:


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, I agree with everyone that its not a lot of time when you consider how long labor goes on for, so you could get there in plenty of time - but people say driving during contractions is hell, so you would have to head out during the early labor part. Really early. I don't blame you for worrying about the snow - but ya never know, you could end up due in a different season. More important is how far away is the nearest hospital from the birthing center? I also noticed that it is pricey b/c it is not contracted with insurance companies, so everything becomes out of network coverage. Might still be worth it, though. The place looks really nice. Love the purple room. :)

Not everyone has a birthing center nearby. :nope: We were really, really lucky - the only one in our city is brand new opened just last spring. Its only a 10-15 min drive from our house & we pass the nearest hospital on the way. :thumbup: Its a non profit operation & is small - only two birthing rooms & they're quickly getting a lot of ladies in line! 

Dhime, you are right. We move up fruit tomorrow together!


----------



## Jazavac

Hm, last time I checked, the birthing center from my link actually worked the same, insurance-wise, as our hospital, but they might've changed something. It's pricey either way, actually, at least compared to what I'm used to. 

I'm not sure how close the nearest hospital is, either, because I kind of gave up the idea the moment I realized how far it was. Considering all the potential risks during pregnancy (or actually even more related to the baby itself, once it's born), I don't think I should play with anything other than real hospital. At the same time, I have to admit that I do enjoy toying with the idea of giving birth at home which, technically, I could do. We're maybe 5 minutes from a huge hospital, that's part of the Mayo clinic.

So, yeah, every once in a while I catch myself planning for things way ahead. That's probably really silly of me.


----------



## GirlBlue

@ Jaz....No, I'd rather be ahead than not being prepared. I felt the same way, but then I realized that everything takes planning. We shouldn't let the hold crazy TTC process stop up from doing what's normal. And wow...your insurance covers the birthing center!? That's awesome. I admit, even if i had the money, I'd still probably like the hospital. As much as I want a totally natural birth experience and believe that's what I will have (if for no other reason than I have convinced myself that needles are bad bad bad), I can't live without options. I can't even commit to a single routine at my gym when I don't feel like working too hard....:nope: so sad


----------



## Jazavac

I'm not sure about my insurance, but the birthing center itself said that they worked with most insurance companies, or whatever. I've learned that with my insurance company, things work when I do a lot of yelling and screaming. :/


----------



## NellieRae

GirlBlue, you might have a hospital nearby that has a birthing center built into it, so that you can have the best of both worlds. At our orientation, the midwives told us all that the right place for us to be was wherever we felt most comfortable. If that's the hospital for you, so that's where you should be. :hugs:

I don't think you're planning too far ahead - you're ttc. As soon as we started, I toured the maternity ward of every hospital here as well as the birthing center. So what if I was the only non-pregnant person taking them? If we have a non-emergency transfer - I know where I want to be sent.


----------



## LolaM

GirlBlue said:


> Congrats on the opportunity Dhime! That's great.
> Sucks about the hospital tho.. I was really considering a birthing center too..whenever I get my bfp of course.the hospital our insurance covers is nice but no water births allowed. If I change carriers I get a midwife and waterbirth but Ill have a copay. Sucks.
> 
> Afm...I made it to 10dpo today. I had short cycle last month so I was getting worried about having a short LP. Just playing the waiting game now. I'm usually on around day 28 give or take 2 days in either direction.
> 
> Funny thing happened tho. I had a dream about perfume night b4 last. Yesterday I had to go in Macy so I stopped by perfume counter to smell the perfume in my dream. I liked it a lot in my dream. I love perfume and need a new bottle but not generally enough to dream about it. So I was telling the sales assoc. my dream and she says "wow...ur not pregnant r u?" the baby addict in me wants to take all of this as a sign. Lol

Ill likely have to have a Csection because of my didelphic uterus so i hadnt even thought about WHERE i would deliver...if i ever get to. We are starting to lose hope. 
My cycles are usualy 26-27 days, unmedicated, but I have a LPD. Did you get perfume? What kind? I love the new Channel one called Chance, but my stores never seem to have it!


----------



## DHime

what is a didelphic uterus?


----------



## Jazavac

I think it's double uterus.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> I think it's double uterus.

That is exactly it. I have 2 halves, each with a half sized uterus and one fallopian tube. I had a hooooorribly painful HSG and the clown dr that was doing it could only find the left side and it was clear and fully functioning. Personally, I think i should only have to pay for 1/2 the procedure since he only found 1/2 my uterus. We know there are 2 in there because we have seen it on u/s. MY dr insists THAT isnt what is keeping me from getting pregnant, I have a variety of issues that I believe is caused by 10 years of constant birth control, but im sure he would disagree. :shrug:


----------



## Kobuta

Hi girls!

When I was last pregnant I had a doula and I asked for a recommendation re where to birth. She suggested one that I wouldn't have even considered if I hadn't asked, in a nearby country town, although it was only a 30 minute drive away. My local hospital was only 5 minutes away and that's the one I actually went to since mine was an emergency. I gave birth in less than 10 minutes from arriving, and DH had to park in the ambulance zone and get yelled at, because the ambulance didn't pick me up in time!!


----------



## DHime

Kobuta - wow. how long was your actual labor?

DOUBLE UTERUS HUH? Didn't know that existed. I do know that long term birth control pill use can cause luteal phase defect making it way harder to get knocked up


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac what was your temp like today? :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

My temp was normal, 97.3 (chart is in my signature), so it's just that my yesterday's thing went up a little bit for no particular reason. OPKs are still negative.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> My temp was normal, 97.3 (chart is in my signature), so it's just that my yesterday's thing went up a little bit for no particular reason. OPKs are still negative.

mine was 97.22 this morning. i have all neg opk's also. on cd17 today. :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

According to your chart from last month, you ovulate late, so I guess nothing's out of the ordinary for you?

I guess I have some weird pattern of 13/14 - 18 thing with ovulation. No idea why, though, but I suppose it's not a big deal. My luteal phase is always the same.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah last month i o on the 18th. I did get a +opk though a few days before where this month i haven't gotten one at all! :shrug: so not to sure just don't want to miss my O day. looks like we will have to :sex: tomorrow and the next and the next to make sure! :happydance:


----------



## GirlBlue

Well Lola...don't lose hope. When I was in college I met a woman who had been trying for children for years. (She worked with my student group). At a point of discouragement she told us that her doctors told her that she had half a uterus. I did not know what that meant then, but it sounds like the exact same situation. She was a woman of great faith and she has two beautiful children now. Be encouraged!

I do love perfume. I use to have a lot, but it's been dwindling since financially things are a little tighter. I do have Chance! I love it. I was a big Chanel girl for awhile. Funny, I've been pondering whether to just go back to what was my signature scent for a while CoCo. Makes me feel girlie...lol


----------



## Coconuts

Wookie, thanks, I'm feeling totally fine. :yipee: Had my second Beta today and have to wait 12 days for the results. Ho hum. On with the wait.

Girlblue, 10DPO! Keep them coming.....

Lola, I wouldn't say WAY harder to get knocked up. (OK, maybe if we're talking about 9 days or under) I just got my BFP and my LP was on average 10 days. I was taking 100mg of a B vitamin complex to try and lengthen it though. Who knows if that was the magic ingredient. It's also worth mentioning that it was the first of 3 cycles that I DIDN'T use pre-seed. :shrug: It was also the first of 10 cycles where I stopped temping..... Anything can happen.

Joey and Jaz. Good luck popping those eggys. :dust:


----------



## Kobuta

DHime I'm not sure how long it was... About 1 hour? But i started feeling achey and crampy and uwell a few hours previous. I was on the phone to my doula telling her I felt really bad about 1 hour before the birth, so she told me to call an ambulance and I did, but I also called DH and he got there quicker on his motorbike. When DH was getting me into the car the ambulance called to say they were running late and is everything ok? Well, there was a matter of minutes in it so it's a good thing DH arrived. DH had to dress me and everything I felt so ill, he was a champ.


----------



## DHime

Well, I need not consider the promotion. They decided on someone with no experience and no idea what they are doing. This makes the third time I have been passed over for a promotion.


----------



## Kobuta

Grr :-(

You must be doing a good job on the floor. Only incompetent people get promoted it seems


----------



## GirlBlue

@ Coconuts...Thx! On to CD11; I'm counting down.

Dhime...I'm sorry. That sucks! Well you never know...maybe you didn't need the added pressure and this will turn out to be a good thing down the road. :hugs:

Jaz...question. How do you know how long your LP is if your OV date keeps shifting? Last month my LP was the same 14 days, and I was able to figure out when I OV through a combo of things...OPK, spotting, and finally I felt it. Sure enough, 14 days later AF shows. This month I can't pinpoint. I had EWCM, spotting etc. on CD 11. CD 12 I got a positive OPK and kept them for the next four days until CD16. The EWCM lasted 11-13(?) and I kept spotting until CD 15. I wasn't temping so I have no idea. I am just guessing that I should have OV'd somewhere in there. I am thinking closer to CD 11 or 12 though. I think last month I OV'd around CD 8-10 this month I am thinking it was closer to the end of the Pos OPK's right? I don't know. Clearly I still don't know how to use those things. LOL


----------



## wookie130

DHime, I'd be severely annoyed if a bunch of douche-packers were being selected rather than me.


----------



## Jazavac

I temp and use OPKs, so I always know when I ovulate. Basically, if you look at my charts, you'll see that my luteal phase is 14 days on average. So what I don't like is that my current cycle will be about 4 days longer, grr. I mean, sure, if I get a baby out of it, I'll gladly wait a long time before my next period....


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, that's just horrible, ugh. :(


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> Kobuta - wow. how long was your actual labor?
> 
> DOUBLE UTERUS HUH? Didn't know that existed. I do know that long term birth control pill use can cause luteal phase defect making it way harder to get knocked up


oh yes, and i did not know that and if i had, i CERTAINLY wouldnt have taken it! Oh yes, there are many uterine "deformities" you have an indentationof various lengths, you have have only 1 half or you can have 2 complete uteri with fallopian tubes. My LP is now at 14 days so i think that part is ok but i have low progresterone which is also corrected with medications, now i just have to "get knocked up" as my oh so professional DR puts it lol.


----------



## DHime

Apparently the HR director found out about my being PG and strongly advised the bosses not to consider me. Of course, I can't prove it. The only other explination is that the HR director just hates me and that would be so not professional.
I wish I could catch her in it though. Cause that is discrimination


----------



## NellieRae

Dhime, I wish you could prove this, as well! Its completely unacceptable discrimination, though I'm sure it happens all the time. That really sucks.


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh, that's really shitty, DHime. And of course, unacceptable and hard to prove, just like Nellie said. :(

OPK around 8pm said _almost there_. Repeated it at 11pm, said - _undoubtedly positive_. We threw in a quickie between the two tests, for whatever good measure. Tomorrow I expect the test line to be even darker and that, I guess, will be it. Then we wait.


----------



## Jazavac

Hm. If this is it, the due date would be in October, which is when both of us have birthdays. So, yeah, Badgerbean, c'mon. :haha:


----------



## Kobuta

Go badger bean go!!!

Go spermies go!!!


----------



## DHime

How is everyone today?
I went to work but so don't even want to be here.


----------



## GirlBlue

Hey All,

CD28/12DPO today and AF is due. My temps were down this morning. I am rying to tell myself its the time I temped. I haven't been consistent. Yesterday I was 98.7 (6:00 am) and today I was 98.3 (8:00). I was also 98.1 8:00 AM a few days back. depressed by the temp I took a HPT and got a BFN. And it really was fat. It seemed to be taunting me. I forgot how hard BFN's can be. I haven't tested since august. I was so depressed I couldn't even go to the gym this morning. Amazing how powerful hope and optimism can be. Thinking I might be pg all week has kept me motivated to go. Now just waiting....


----------



## Coconuts

Go badgerbean, love the name!

DH, my first thought was 'I bet someone spilled the beans on the DHime bean!' That is totally sh!te. I'm so sorry. You've got something much better in the pipeline though right :winkwink: :crib:

Oh girlblue, while there's no AF there's still a smidge of hope. BFN's suck.... hard..... if no af in the morning, test again????? :hugs: Here's hoping for a slow grower FXd


----------



## GirlBlue

Thanks Coconuts! You're right, here's hoping for a slow grower. 

DHime. I agree that sucks. It's totally discrimination...that was my first thought as well. :hugs: 

I'm going out of town for a work retreat in a few hours and I'm not taking any HPT's with me. That'll force me to wait for AF to be late properly. If it's a no show by Sunday when I return then I'll test. I don't know why I tested. I figured it was the day of my period and I really thought it'd be positive this month. But oh well. 5 months off and I forgot everything I've learned the past 2.5 years. Well I have learned my lesson. I can't take rejection from a stick. I'm ok when AF shows and rejects me. It makes me think new cycle as opposed to this whole in between limbo of waiting, hoping, hating AF. And at least she gives me answers...when my OV date was, what to do better next cycle, etc. But testing, testing just makes me feel bad. lol. Never test is my new mission.:cry: lol


----------



## Kobuta

I haven't tested since getting two pink evaps on first response tests. After that I dug my heels in, although to be honest I never had to test as I always got spotting from 9dpo. This month I'm 12dpo (normal LP length) with no spotting so the desire to POAS is getting a little intense. I already peed this morning though and I don't have any tests so I'll just wait. Tomorrow's temp is the deciding factor.


----------



## DHime

Thanks ladies.
Yes someone leaked it. DH feels just awful since it was the one person he told that was the leak. It will all be fine though. I was over it today when the director of HR chased me down the sidewalk to talk business while I was on my lunch break and was extremely mad when I told her I was on my lunch break and would see her after returning. (30 whole minutes) It was nearly laughable when she threw her hands in air and yelled at me. (Really?!) I almost laughed. I mean aren't I supposed to be the irrational one? Of course later I got furrious and told my boss that if she ever does that again, I am not responsible for what I say to her. I need a new job but I need to stick it out for the insurance
FX for the hopefuls!
Coco - how u feeling?


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh, DHime, that's all so messed up. Did you ask them why they chose someone else? It probably wouldn't really help all that much, but I usually do my best to at least be annoying when I feel someone has wronged me. :/

I got my OPK plus today, as well, and CM seems mostly watery, but to a great extent. Can't see all that much eggwhite, but there is some. We'll see where my temp goes tomorrow. Hopefully upwards.


----------



## wookie130

Jaz- Good luck!!!

DHime, oh, that ticks me off. People can at least explain themselves, you know? And be HONEST.

Girlblue, Kobuta - That's why I no longer test. And I mean ever. It's AF, or bust. I cannot cope with BFN's. They're cruel.

Just a quick update...progesterone came back this morning at 18.92!!! So, that's excellent, and if AF shows, I'll still be on clomid 3-7, as it seems to be working!


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, that's really good progesterone there, wookie!


My left ovary is stabbing me. So I guess by the end of the day, I'll be done and over with with this cycle.


----------



## LolaM

GirlBlue said:


> Well Lola...don't lose hope. When I was in college I met a woman who had been trying for children for years. (She worked with my student group). At a point of discouragement she told us that her doctors told her that she had half a uterus. I did not know what that meant then, but it sounds like the exact same situation. She was a woman of great faith and she has two beautiful children now. Be encouraged!
> 
> I do love perfume. I use to have a lot, but it's been dwindling since financially things are a little tighter. I do have Chance! I love it. I was a big Chanel girl for awhile. Funny, I've been pondering whether to just go back to what was my signature scent for a while CoCo. Makes me feel girlie...lol


Ive never really had a signature scent. My mother used to wear red door, and so if anyone anywhere near me is wearing it, I know it. She would spray it on in the morning and in the afternoon when i got home, i could still smell it in her room. Sometimes, I go to the perfume counter just to smell it again.


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Wookie, thanks, I'm feeling totally fine. :yipee: Had my second Beta today and have to wait 12 days for the results. Ho hum. On with the wait.
> 
> Girlblue, 10DPO! Keep them coming.....
> 
> Lola, I wouldn't say WAY harder to get knocked up. (OK, maybe if we're talking about 9 days or under) I just got my BFP and my LP was on average 10 days. I was taking 100mg of a B vitamin complex to try and lengthen it though. Who knows if that was the magic ingredient. It's also worth mentioning that it was the first of 3 cycles that I DIDN'T use pre-seed. :shrug: It was also the first of 10 cycles where I stopped temping..... Anything can happen.
> 
> Joey and Jaz. Good luck popping those eggys. :dust:


I am on letrozole and metformin and that seems to be working, now that i have had all sorts of pokes and prods and poor response to clomid! :dohh:


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> How is everyone today?
> I went to work but so don't even want to be here.


I felt awful this morning. I had a brain freeze headache and hadnt eaten or drank anything cold. I wasnt near any food. I have been feeling cramps on and off but not in the areas one would think so i think thats just metformin fun then i had a rough end to my day but now im home, hubs hunted down dinner and now im resting until tomorrow when we attempt to do our taxes and they tell us how much we owe! :nope:


----------



## LolaM

GirlBlue said:


> Hey All,
> 
> CD28/12DPO today and AF is due. My temps were down this morning. I am rying to tell myself its the time I temped. I haven't been consistent. Yesterday I was 98.7 (6:00 am) and today I was 98.3 (8:00). I was also 98.1 8:00 AM a few days back. depressed by the temp I took a HPT and got a BFN. And it really was fat. It seemed to be taunting me. I forgot how hard BFN's can be. I haven't tested since august. I was so depressed I couldn't even go to the gym this morning. Amazing how powerful hope and optimism can be. Thinking I might be pg all week has kept me motivated to go. Now just waiting....


Sorry about that BFN. The last time i tested I didnt just get a BFN i got a HAIL NO! :nope:


----------



## LolaM

wookie130 said:


> Jaz- Good luck!!!
> 
> DHime, oh, that ticks me off. People can at least explain themselves, you know? And be HONEST.
> 
> Girlblue, Kobuta - That's why I no longer test. And I mean ever. It's AF, or bust. I cannot cope with BFN's. They're cruel.
> 
> Just a quick update...progesterone came back this morning at 18.92!!! So, that's excellent, and if AF shows, I'll still be on clomid 3-7, as it seems to be working!


I dont even keep tests in the house, its just to tempting. The last one i had came with my OPK. Heartbreaking.


----------



## DHime

ok so getting over the worst migraine ever.
Started with the HR director chasing me down the sidewalk wanting me to go back to work while on my lunch break. She actually yelled at me and threw her hands in the air. This is the same woman who has stood between me and 3 promotions. Go figure. Of course after lunch I told my boss what happened and the she had best never treat me that way on my time again. I am used to swallowing my pride when on the clock but I will not bend on my time. Anyway, he told another director and now they are both gonna go to her about it. Mainly since they both know I don't get steaming mad easily.
Shortly after that, My vision went kind of blurry and the pain began. Then I had my first chiropractor apt and got an adjustment. This didn't help much. 4 hours and 2 icepacks later I am starting to feel better.


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> ok so getting over the worst migraine ever.
> Started with the HR director chasing me down the sidewalk wanting me to go back to work while on my lunch break. She actually yelled at me and threw her hands in the air. This is the same woman who has stood between me and 3 promotions. Go figure. Of course after lunch I told my boss what happened and the she had best never treat me that way on my time again. I am used to swallowing my pride when on the clock but I will not bend on my time. Anyway, he told another director and now they are both gonna go to her about it. Mainly since they both know I don't get steaming mad easily.
> Shortly after that, My vision went kind of blurry and the pain began. Then I had my first chiropractor apt and got an adjustment. This didn't help much. 4 hours and 2 icepacks later I am starting to feel better.


i used to get migraines all the time and very easily. I stopped taking my BC and now i havent had a migraine since. I get those tiny annoying headaches that wont go away around AF but thats about it now. I found that a banana would help when nothing else would.


----------



## Kobuta

Girls I'm at 12dpo, no spotting, and I can feel that my blood sugar has been rising or at least raised for the last three days. I am thinking of testing tomorrow... Btw, I didn't introduce myself earlier but you all know me.


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: *Kobuta*, I'd recognize those charts anywhere! :hugs:
12DPO no spotting is great, I'll be checking in with you later to see about your next temp. FXd :dust: :kiss:

DH, it's your top priority to keep calm and zen for little DHime bean and also for your poor head. Sod em at work. You'll be on maternity leave with you cute little baby before you know it and all the office politics will be as important as the length of a piece of string. I hope your boss addresses this problem with your arch enemy 'Ms Anti Promotion'. Let your bosses deal with it. They're paid for the headache, litterally, not you xxx

AFM feeling totally fine! Thought I was going to have to wait 12 days to the get the results of the second beta but DH talked to our Doc yesterday and he said I can go to the lab on Monday and request them on his orders. Not the rest of the results, just the betas. :yipee: Hoping for some big numbers to get the ball rolling!


----------



## bunda

How jammy are you? Getting early results on everything :thumbup: 

DHime, I'd be furious. It sounds like some people have got their ethics inside out. While I can understand the position from their point of view, it's still not acceptable (not to mention illegal). 

LolaM - just like you I couldn't have tests in the house. I preferred AF to show up than a BFN stick that I squint and resquint at. I reasoned I am or am not pg, not matter how early I find out. And like GirlBlue says, at least with AF you know you're on CD1 of a brand new cycle. That always helped me to pick my bottom lip off the floor.

Although I did have red wine at a Christmas party the day before I found out. :blush: so maybe finding out a day earlier would have been better - or not, depending on your point of view.

I met my mother for lunch last week. I was having a particularly bad week for ms and couldn't bear to be around food. She had already 'accused' me of falling back into anorexia when I didn't eat anything for lunch on Sunday when we went out, and by Thursday I was still too green around the gills. I lost another kg since then and knew I wouldn't be able to eat today either. I figured if she presses me on why I'm not eating, I might as well tell her.

Except she had completely forgotten about how worried about me she was and was completely at ease with me not wanting to have anything, and heartily tucked into her panini with nary a thought. Then she spent the rest of the hour blathering on about spreadsheets and things she had to explain to someone called James that I figured: "nah, you missed your chance again".

I was actually quite put out, in a childish, bottom lip sticking out sort of way. I wanted her to notice, or something. She's 'really really worried about me' Sunday and completely oblivious of anything wrong by Thursday. OH says he can't make her out. He describes it as "she's very in her own head". She never has been the maternal type. :shrug: but I actually feel like I don't want to tell her at all now. 

I'm looking forward to telling everyone else -well, except my older sis - who is also not the most empathic of creatures and might not know how to feel about my news in the absence of her own. I don't know she's trying, but I've a feeling she won't know how to feel and will find it even harder to act how she's supposed to feel. It's going to churn up some emotions for her, so I'm not looking forward to telling her, but I think her partner (who is good on empathy) will guide her. 

My younger sis already knows but has a lot going on in her life. Actually, the only people I'm truly looking forward to telling is dad (who I'm not close to but we're working on it) and my in-laws who will be lovely and overjoyed. Everyone else I'm a little ambivalent about telling. Weird, huh.

oh my, this turned into something a little emotional. Probably should have posted in my journal. Hormones? :cry:


----------



## Kobuta

One side effect of not having HPTs in the house is I'm too tired to drive to the chemist, AF is nowhere to be seen and I'm taking antifungals that must not be taken in pregnancy under any circumstances since I was not supposed to TTC this month :wacko: having a HPT already would have been great


----------



## Kobuta

:hugs: bunda


----------



## Kobuta

Well my wishing for a pregnancy clearly clouded my judgement again as I got BFN. So i guess AF is due tomorrow and it is excellent that I had no spotting this cycle.


----------



## Coconuts

K, great news about the spotting. Really. I was a real source of stress for me. I'm sorry about the BFN but at least you can finish with the antifungals with a clear conscience.

Bunda, :hugs: I can imagine you've been bursting at the seems to tell people and now you're almost ready to your Mum's just not receptive and you sis might give you shock and surpirse rather than joy :sad1: Why don't you choose a day to tell everyone and go and tell you Mum and sister together and if you leave there a bit deflated you can pop over to tell your old' Pa then finish up with the inlaws so you're left with the feelings of an explosion of joy for the day. x


----------



## bunda

That does sound like a good plan, but...

The in-laws we won't see until 9th March though and I want them to find out sooner, so they're getting the little valentine's card idea with the announcement in there. Ditto OH's brothers and sister.

My dad lives in Germany and I won't see him until the Summer, so he'll get a card, but my mum and sister are very nearby. I can invite them over for dinner and I'll announce then. Or something.

I don't know. At first I was bursting to tell everyone but now I only want to tell my in-laws and distant dad. He messed up being a dad so badly I know he'll try to be a good granddad and it'll give him something real through which to connect with his daughter again, which I know he desperately wants.

The people we'll get the most joy from telling are the very ones we're not seeing face to face to tell. But I look forward to the phonecall:D .


----------



## Coconuts

It was a good idea in theory I guess. How ever they react just remember that you're going to be a mama and a flippin' good one at that. Keep your own joy in your heart, I'm sure your OH knows what to say to get your heart racing about being a Mama.


----------



## Kobuta

Aww Bunda, that must be so stressful. I hope your mum and sister do give you the joy and excitement you would like so that it can be a happy occasion.

This morning my temp went up instead of down - 13dpo. Unheard of. Tested again, last HPT (why are they in packs of two now, really need three in a pack). BFN. Two BFNs and one chart that looks pregnant as hell. I so don't get it.


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> Aww Bunda, that must be so stressful. I hope your mum and sister do give you the joy and excitement you would like so that it can be a happy occasion.
> 
> This morning my temp went up instead of down - 13dpo. Unheard of. Tested again, last HPT (why are they in packs of two now, really need three in a pack). BFN. Two BFNs and one chart that looks pregnant as hell. I so don't get it.


Maybe its still too early yet, alot of what I have read is that if your temp stays up 18 DPO its a good indicator of pregnancy. My temps are still up but all over the map, up and down and all around--looks more like the Andes Mountains than a BBT chart lol! I got 97.1 this morning and KNEW that wasnt right, i dont go from 98.5 to 97.1 in one drop so i waited a few more seconds, not even a minute and got a 98.34...stoopit thermometer!


----------



## Kobuta

I'm not sure Lola. My LP isn't normally this long, although I have had a 13 and 14 day LP before, but both those times my temp went sharply down rather than up on 13dpo. So I'm entertaining the idea that I actually ovulated later than FF and I thought, but that doesn't make too much sense due to cm being sticky then. So I just have to wait even though it's doing my head in, but I'm going to stop taking my antifungal medication until the answer is obvious.


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> I'm not sure Lola. My LP isn't normally this long, although I have had a 13 and 14 day LP before, but both those times my temp went sharply down rather than up on 13dpo. So I'm entertaining the idea that I actually ovulated later than FF and I thought, but that doesn't make too much sense due to cm being sticky then. So I just have to wait even though it's doing my head in, but I'm going to stop taking my antifungal medication until the answer is obvious.

Hmmm...very interesting. Might be a good idea not to take the antifungal then. Me on the other hand, have been an emotional wreck all day long. I even burst into tears watching Armegeddon, which ive only seen 2 MILLION times! :cry:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm slightly confused with three days of OPK pluses, but... I guess it is what it is. I normally have two, but this time around, I caught the first one at 11pm that first day and still decided to put it into the chart. :shrug: 

If I look at my temps, I ovulated yesterday. We'll see. I mean, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## LolaM

I dont know whats going on with me, im 9 DPO and all day long i have been having this weird feeling in what i *think* is the top of my uterus, its an odd feeling, really. Not sure what it is.


----------



## timeforababy

Hi all, could I join this thread? I'm 32 going on 33 and joining a bit early but been TTC for 6 months so I could be here until I'm 34!!

will be CD1 for me tomorrow and this time, I will be temping and using OPKs. Might get some of the smiley OPKs as well as the IC ones.


----------



## wookie130

Hey Timeforababy! I'd say it's high time for all of us! LOL!!!

Welcome!! Many of us temp on here, and use OPK's. I'm 33, and will be 34 in July, and have been trying to conceive for 6 months now since a miscarriage last July. 

Jaz- You did most likely ovulate yesterday...what brand of OPK's are you using? I've had this happen with some of the cheapy dipstick kinds. I've actually had 4 days in a row of positives, which is wierd, and then a peak later on my monitor, which is wierder yet. I know and understand why you're not very optimistic about the possibilities, but if you got some bding in, you just really never know. A friend of mine I teach with who is older than I am has been trying for well over a year with her husband, to find out he is very close to having azoospermia...the docs wanted her to jump right into IVF. Well, by the grace of God, she's just announced she's 10 1/2 weeks pregnant, and it happened on their own.


----------



## Coconuts

*Wookie*, I just love stories like that. Thanks for sharing!!!!

*Timeforababy* :hi: welcome along. These women are amazing! You've found a great thread here. Like wookie said, most of us temp (although this month I gave it a rest and ended up with my BFP) so if you're temping on Fertility Friend you could pop the link in your sig so we can all follow along :hugs: 
Month 6 was that magic month for me - how do you know CD1 is tomorrow? Are you temps down / spotting???? You're still in the game until she shows. Here's hoping AF doesn't show up when you're expecting her too :flower:

*Lola*, I hope it's a good sign!!!

*Jaz*, your chart certainly looks like you Ov'd but I'm guessing the twin rise a few days before is planting the seed of doubt in your head? Are you going to try and cover all bases for all possible O days; yesterday today or tomorrow? Go badgerbean. For what it's worth, I think you're in the 2WW. Got everything crossed for you.

*K*, great news about the no spotting longer LP :yipee: Sorry for the BFN though. How many mIU were they. My cheap brand were still faffing around with a barely there line at 14DPO. Only when I switched brands did I see what I was looking for. Here hoping your BFP is a late bloomer. Are you going to test again tomorrow or wait it out?


----------



## timeforababy

Thanks Wookie and Coconuts :)

I just joined FF and bought a thermometer off Amazon so will pop a link when I start charting. Just started using OPKs last month so have an idea of when I ovulate (ie late!)

My AF is 2 days late but i'm spotting today and it's fresh blood so it will be her. My ICs are all BFNs, not even a shadow of a line and I spend my working day looking at small stuff.

I was totally down this morning but clearing stuff in my garden has helped. I'll cheer up by the end of the cycle, we won't be able to properly TTC as hubby is travelling a bit this month.


----------



## bunda

timeforababy: roll on CD1 and you can begin charting. 

kobuta: I didn't get anything until 14dpo either. Not everyone puts tons of hcg into their urine. It's not over until AF shows up. I'm still crossing fingers for you.


----------



## Jazavac

I use those Wondfo cheapies and they're good for me. I always have two days of OKP+ and the doctor said it was okay, with my ovulation usually being day 2 of the positives. This time around, it's likely day 1 of the positives. On the chart, it'd be the 2nd day, out of three, but the first one likely shouldn't have been there in the first place. The plus showed up after 11pm and I don't normally test that late (I'd say no one does). It doesn't really concern me all that much, it's just a bit weird. 

I think all of our days are covered, though, and we might seal the deal tonight as well.


----------



## Kobuta

Hi timeforbaby!!! Nice to meet you. 

My temp is higher today and I just don't get to 14dpo so I think yesterday's test might have been a false negative despite the packet saying test 6 days before your missed period. What a load of baloney! I don't have any more tests yet and I've already peed for the morning so looks like I have to wait. Anyway, DH isn't talking to me and I can't imagine a positive pg test would change that, so if I had one this morning I'd end up crying over his lack of sensitivity


----------



## timeforababy

My spotting stopped. Now I'm confused and wondering what is going on. Let's see what tomorrow brings, I've already eaten fudge and chocolate to celebrate the witch arriving.


----------



## Kobuta

Oh, I'm spotting this morning and it's reasonably heavy too. So maybe the test was right and I'm just having another freakazoid of a chart


----------



## Kobuta

Timeforababy, did I just catch your spotting??


----------



## NellieRae

Oooooh, fudge & chocolate.....mmmmmmmmm. Can't remember the last time I had any, either.

Kobuta, FX for you that your urine is just too dilute for those early tests and they were false negatives! Your chart does look fantastic. 

Jaza, I'm kinda torn - your chart is interesting. I would agree with Coco that you're in the 2ww now, as that's what it looks like. But 97.5 is typically a pre-o temp for you, and often its your coverline. Hmmmmm.


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> My spotting stopped. Now I'm confused and wondering what is going on. Let's see what tomorrow brings, I've already eaten fudge and chocolate to celebrate the witch arriving.


feel the need for a GIANT chocolate bar!


----------



## DHime

mmm... or a cheese danish


----------



## DHime

Welcome Time for Baby!


----------



## Jazavac

Kobuta, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I found some eggwhite today. Yay? I have no idea what's going on, but like I said, it doesn't really matter, as we got it all covered, pretty much. My OPKs today were undoubtedly negative. There was barely any line at all.


----------



## Kobuta

I think I'm going to have my proper period tomorrow. This looks like my normal pre-AF spotting


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> I think I'm going to have my proper period tomorrow. This looks like my normal pre-AF spotting

sorry--onward and upward! Ive got 4-5 more days and i can usualy tell when its a-coming, and i cant tell yet.


----------



## timeforababy

morning everyone, and thanks for the warm welcome. :)

i stopped spotting last night but it's definitely here today. CD1 for me and hopefully my thermometer will be here soon.

weather report for the week is cold. just like how I feel.


----------



## Kobuta

I'm still feeling warm like I have plenty of progesterone. I guess my temp is going to drop like a rock tomorrow since its just been up and up and up.


----------



## Coconuts

Woah excitement central! *Timeforababy* what a rollercoaster, spotting, no spotting, spotting back again. Eeeek. I'm sorry AF finally decided to show up after all. Bright and shiny new cycle with temps and OPKs. You're so on top of it this month. Embrace this new cycle. I used to call the first 7 days indulgence phase where I'd drink wine and coffee, have hot baths, stay up late and eat crap. It really helped to get into the new cycle. Detox phase came next and that was cleaning up my act, eating right and laying off the wine and coffee etc no as much fun as indulgence phase but impending O keeps you motivated. Good luck! Hope thermy arrives soon.

*Jaz*, looks like you have really Od then and you're totally covered whenever it was. Sit back and relax hun. You did it. Horrah for badgerbean.

*K*, I've never seen you with a chart that didn't throw in a curve ball somewhere along the line. Argh, it must be so frustrating. I'm sorry it seems like AF's on the way. This cycle I had what I thought was a lot of pre-AF spotting, so much so that I popped in the mooncup for a couple of days. After the second day of it coming out clean every time I checked it I finally (at only 10/11DPO) did I test. Cue all the ghost line / evap / multiple tests until an actual line showed up at 13DPO. Keeping my fingers crossed. Hope hubby snaps out of it soon :hugs:


----------



## Kobuta

Thanks coconuts. I know what you mean about curve balls. I've experienced every single symptom and not been pregnant, so I don't symptom spot anymore, but I think this chart needs to go in the hall of fame, LOL.


----------



## Coconuts

K, it sure looks like one hell of a pg chart. Is there any chance at all that O may have delayed until Sunday 22nd (currently 6DPO). That would give you some nice IB at the new 7DPO then onward and upwards into a triphasic? That makes you 8DPO today, way too early for those BFNs you did you mean anything.
You two DTD all month long so it's not a case of missing the window, just another week of waiting?
:shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

well i finally had a temp drop this morning but didn't use the opk so not sure if this is my o day or not. I am on cd21 so hopefully this would be right? Last month I O'ed on cd18.:shrug:


----------



## bunda

K, you are so up the duff. Look at that chart! 

A hpt only measures hcg in your urine and there's anecdotal evidence of women getting BFN _for weeks_ into a pregnancy. Just four more days of high temps and you won't need a hpt to tell you.

I'm cautiously optimistic about this one.


----------



## wookie130

Yes, Kobuta, this does happen...quite a bit. I've peeked on FF at charts where women did not begin to get BFP's until 16 dpo or more. It's just one of those freaky mysteries. Your chart is awesome!


----------



## Jazavac

Kobuta, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Looks like I've really ovulated, but I still am not perfectly sure when. Either way, it is what it is, all I can do now is wait!

joeys, it's hard to tell. Your charts are rocky and there's no big sample to compare the current results to. If you've not used OPKs, then you can just wait for FF to tell you what might've happened and when.


----------



## joeys3453

i know my chart is weird lately. I am not sure what to believe. I am going to opk here soon and see what it shows. usually doesn't really matter what time of the day for me i have gotten + ones both in the morning and late evening. glad you have ovulated. sometimes our bodies really make it difficult to figure this stuff out! :shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

well just did the opk and this is what I got!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-30_09.54.14[1].jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jazavac

Now make sure to cover the next couple days, joeys.


I really wish I had a better job, bleh. Sitting here all day and doing nothing at all is really hurting my poor ol' brain. It gets down to being so pathetic that I end up writing entire novels on nothing in my journal pretty much nobody even reads. :drama:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks Jazavac! HD asked i thought we were suppose to do it everyother day haha i think he might be worn out! :cry:

How is your tww going so far? I am sorry about your job also! hang in there!:thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

I pretty much learned about my current 2WW this morning, so I'm doing fine for now. :haha:


----------



## timeforababy

*Coconuts*: thanks for the warm welcome and good wishes. 

*Kobuta*: Fingers crossed for your BFP. I haven't started temping but you're not out until she shows :)

*joeys* : yay! nice one

I am having the period from hell. (or I am optimistically calling it my first real period off BCP). Everything is a dull throbbing pain much like how I remember it from my teenage years. The last few months have been pretty normal, and I thought my periods had aged with me but this one is reminding me of the good old days. This one is seriously cleaning everything out (sorry TMI)

Time for some chilli and rice followed by cake!


----------



## Coconuts

You what I always like with chilli and rice? CHIPS!!!!! or FRIES for you guys across the pond call them. YUM xxxx

Little update on cocobean. I got my second lot of betas back today. the first beta was at 4wks 1day (183) and a week later at 5wks 1day they were 3767!!!!! Wahoo! Doctor told me to go book in a scan for my 8th week. I'm going to see if I can book it in for the end of Feb, at least after the 22nd when I'll be 9wks +. Give cocobean time to get dressed for the party!


----------



## bunda

timeforababy: AF's a real cow, for sure. But she also marks the beginning of a brand new (and this time real!) cycle. Here's hoping it's a productive one :thumbup: (although I think it's quite useful to have a few 'normal' cycles under your belt so you start to learn what normal is for you).


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, timeforababy! And I agree with what bunda said.

Coco, congrats again on the beta!


----------



## DHime

COCO - That's awesome! I can't wait to see pics of the scan! I am so glad your levels are increasing at a good pace!

BUNDA - OMG! how did that lo go from prune to lime?! Woah he/she is growing fast!

TFAB - Sorry about AF. hang in there.

KOBUTA - FX for you

Oddly this last week or so I have lost my appetite. Not quesey. Just not hungry. somewhat stressed out but that would be normal in the first trimester. I dunno. I am just eating cause DH makes me right now. Of course he says I seem to be losing weight though. I am not beleiving it tho. Doc apt on Friday morning.


----------



## Kobuta

CD1 today! Sorry gals, BFNs were right and it was just a longer than usual LP

Unusual is the name of the game around here

It would be a fairly normal chart if it wasn't mine!! I have been doing some things differently, but not intentionally. I've been eating a lot of cinnamon and fish (not together) and I've been taking antifungals.


----------



## Kobuta

I'm a bit scared of what tomorrow is going to bring.... Last month I was in so much pain I couldn't get out of bed and felt like I was going to pass out. It's not normally that bad, but this time I'm doing renovations and if it is bad i can't get away and will need to be on my feet all day.


----------



## Jazavac

Kobuta, I hope you'll be fine. 

Bleh for AF, but at least you had a good LP there.


----------



## Coconuts

K, boooooo at AF. Nasty witch. I hope since you're on your feet and moving doing all the renovations that the cramps with come and go without you noticing.

DHime, is the apt on Friday for a scan-a-roo????? Hope so. PICS!


----------



## LolaM

NellieRae said:


> Oooooh, fudge & chocolate.....mmmmmmmmm. Can't remember the last time I had any, either.
> 
> Kobuta, FX for you that your urine is just too dilute for those early tests and they were false negatives! Your chart does look fantastic.
> 
> Jaza, I'm kinda torn - your chart is interesting. I would agree with Coco that you're in the 2ww now, as that's what it looks like. But 97.5 is typically a pre-o temp for you, and often its your coverline. Hmmmmm.


I bought some cherry M&Ms. They taste like cordial cherries-yum.


----------



## Jazavac

I am a little bit lost with my CM.

So it's creamy, by color and general consistency. But why on earth does it stretch? It goes for about 1.5 - 2 cm before it breaks up. 

I am so confused.


----------



## Coconuts

Something different??? Could be a good sign? I think it was YOU who once told ME that CM is in a constant state of transition and change. I'm sending the info back. You're sliding down the other side of the O hill away from estrogen and into a pool of progesterone, the half and half mix is what you have on you toilet paper today.
I'm hoping it's a good sign Jaz.


----------



## DHime

COCO - I hope so. They never really tell me what they are gonna do. Thinking of switching docs. I feel like this one isn't giving me any attention. If I am paying all this $, I want service. You know?

Jaz - I hope that's a good sign of something different. FX for a jazy bean


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> Something different??? Could be a good sign? I think it was YOU who once told ME that CM is in a constant state of transition and change. I'm sending the info back. You're sliding down the other side of the O hill away from estrogen and into a pool of progesterone, the half and half mix is what you have on you toilet paper today.
> I'm hoping it's a good sign Jaz.

I know! It's just weird because it's different. Normally, right after O, all I get is thick creamy stuff. And yesterday, wtffffffff.

So many more days before I find out for sure. I really don't expect anything, but am struggling to stay away from the _hopeful_ state of mind. :wacko:


----------



## Jazavac

DHime, I'd switch. I'm not even pregnant yet, but I've gone through three different gynos here because I simply didn't like the first two. Now I'm with one I feel pretty good about. Luckily with the RE, we got one we love the first time around.


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee: hopeful Badger. You're 2WW is killing me too! I'll pick up the hopeful slack for you and I've got everything crossed. Dare to dream!


----------



## joeys3453

well got another smiley face today on my opk even though my temp went up to 97.27!:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> :yipee: hopeful Badger. You're 2WW is killing me too! I'll pick up the hopeful slack for you and I've got everything crossed. Dare to dream!

:haha:

Ok, consider it a deal! Since you're all cheerful, be hopeful and happy for me, too. :winkwink: I'll just pretend that my 2WW is not quite happening to me.


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, considering the rest of your temps from this cycle, it's not really gone up yet. It's just in the rising at the moment.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> joeys, considering the rest of your temps from this cycle, it's not really gone up yet. It's just in the rising at the moment.

ok that is what i was thinking this month has been pretty weird. hd says you still haven't O yet and you are on cd22? i said yes not everyone O like what they say between 12-18 days. haha if only our bodies did what the text book information said they should.:shrug: will just have to :sex: another night. :happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> I bought some cherry M&Ms. They taste like cordial cherries-yum.

are they easily available? Hubby is off to Boston for a week soon and he's going to be bringing back my stash of reese's and my unhealthy obsession with cap'n crunch. :happydance:


Period is like a tidal wave of blood today (sorry TMI) and my brain is like potato mush.

So i'm going to sit and knit and demand a takeaway tonight I think.


----------



## Jazavac

Aaa, Reese's. Ick! It's like instant glue. :rofl:

So what are those cordial cherries? It's like some mystery to me. Like cherries in liquor? Hm. I kind of like the M&Ms that say cordial cherry on the package.


----------



## DHime

You can't get captn crunch in the UK? ohhh :hugs:
That's my fav along with reeses. mmmmmm - they are an aquired taste though


----------



## joeys3453

they are like chocolate covered cherries.:thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

I guess it's no surprise I am a weirdo here in my area. I don't even know what this Captain thing is :lol:

As far as cherries go, I am still sad I can almost never find sour cherries. Like... back home we have two kinds. Cherries, regular ones (which can be different colors and kinds) that are sweet. And the word for those is _tresnja_. Then there are sour, dark ones, usually smaller in size, and the word for them is _visnja_. Nobody here has a clue. :(


----------



## NellieRae

Jazavac said:


> I guess it's no surprise I am a weirdo here in my area. I don't even know what this Captain thing is :lol: :(

Captain Crunch is a fruity, sugary breakfast cereal for kids. Its pretty tasty, but I'm guessing you'd never go near it, as its not a health food. 

I've never heard of cherry cordial m&m's - but they sound delicious!

Jaza, despite the odd cm, your temps say you O'd. You're in the 2ww. I know you don't want to be too hopeful, but you never know. Odd fertile cm in my lp was the only sign for me that something was different the cycle I got my bfp. FX for badgerbean!


----------



## Jazavac

I think those M&M things are something that shows up along with all other Valentines stuff, then disappears. I got to see them because someone brought them to work.

One thing I love during this heartyheart season are Sweethearts, but not ANY Sweethearts - just those by Necco. Yum. That's my treat of the day today. 1 oz of the funky hearts. :)

I'm sure I ovulated, Nellie. I'm just trying to ignore the fact I could be waiting for something, or even expecting it.


----------



## Kobuta

I'm feeling cross/worried. Today is CD2, historically my ohmyoddoihavetoputupwiththesecrampsallday???? day. Last month I was in so much pain I could barely move, much more pain than usual. I put it down to my temperatures being above the coverline, that something hadn't quite finished and was making sure it did a good job of finishing thankyouverymuch.

Well this morning my temp went UP. So it's taunting me from well above my coverline again and I feel uneasy. I need to sand and paint all the skirting boards for my house this morning and the plumber will be there and I need to hang around even if the painting becomes too much and then i have to go out for dinner and then after that visit a couple of people who like to talk a lot. Last month I couldn't function.

I am wondering, now I am repeatedly ovulating CD21, maybe I should take my temp only every few days so that I don't jump at every bump? Although, it is generally only the TWW that I get jumpy.


----------



## Coconuts

I'm Jaz's other (hopeful) half this cycle and we definitely Od and there is a high chance of a Badgerbean this month!!! Hopefulness coming out of my ears.

DHime, we don't have Capt'n Crunch, Reeses or Hursheys but we do have Cadbury's and that is one yummy chocolate bar! When I went to Vegas I tried a Hurshey's bar and I didn't like it at all :blush: As a UK lass I grew up with Cadbury's and Galaxy and as my palate changed I'm more of a dark chocolate lady now. The more cocoa the better! Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kobuta

I can't eat chocolate, I do miss it!


----------



## wookie130

Kobuta...it is odd, isn't it...your chart and lack of crampiness. Hmmm. I don't really have any useful feedback. "Hmmm" is about all I can provide! LOL!

Cadbury's Dairy Milk bar is my favorite milk chocolate bar on the planet. And I too larve the Captain Crunch cereal...but it MUST have CRUNCHBERRIES!!!!!!

Now I'm getting a horrendous sweet tooth. Time to go get my hair cut, and forget this sugary discussion!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kobuta

Lack of crampiness? Today is the day I expect the mega cramps!!

Although I must admit, I don't have them yet. So maybe I shouldn't worry about them in advance, yes?


----------



## DHime

Kobuta - Y no chocolate?

Jaz - yes - very sugary and it tears up the top of your mouth also. But it is sooo good.

Coco - I am not a chocolate fan but I do love my 85% cocoa bar. Cadbury's is devine! I only eat 1 a year and then I prentend they don't exist. I also love my 75% cocoa bar with sea salt added in. yummy. But I can only eat a little since chocolate always makes me thirsty. I like caramel way more. I have to say it's my fav... I actually started to drool at the thought of cadbury's....


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> I'm Jaz's other (hopeful) half this cycle and we definitely Od and there is a high chance of a Badgerbean this month!!! Hopefulness coming out of my ears.

:rofl: :haha: 

Go, Coco, go! :happydance:

Kobuta, I wouldn't worry about it too much, the rise, that is. My temp goes up every once in a while right after I got my period, too. I think your body is just readjusting the hormones during those few days of a new cycle.

A new bagel-soup-sandwich place opened today just a block down from where I work. Arghhhhhh, what a disappointment, again. I just got back from there because I needed an easy-to-transport dinner (running directly to school after work, for a 4-hour class) and I paid $5.50 for a tiny bagel with a spoon of hummus in it and a few cucumber slices. It smells mostly of eggs and fish (?!) and there's olive oil leeking all over the oily wrap. Ick! They had some wonderful things on the menu, but... it's just the menu where they actually had it. 

Grrrrrrr. I guess I can really only be happy with my own kitchen. :(


https://i.imgur.com/NkM83.jpg


----------



## Jazavac

Cadbury is okay. Fruit and nut is my favourite.
Then there's Girardelli, that's fine.

Then there's good ol' Cub Foods store that sometimes sell my Croatian chocolates, so heaven comes and visits me once in a while. Milka and Toblerone can be found, too, as well as Fererro Rocher, so life is good. 

Hershey's not edible, if you ask me! Especially not the white one with dots.. cookies and cream?


----------



## DHime

Holy crap! DH just looked at me and said "wow! you are starting to show!"
awww
Good thingy though -= my granny sent me $200 to buy maternity clothes! YAY


----------



## Kobuta

I can't eat chocolate because I'm too sensitive to caffeine and sugar. :sad1:

Wookie, you are so right. I don't have any cramps today. WTF? Where are my cramps?


----------



## Kobuta

Yay!!! Our Hiney has a Belly 

:happydance:


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi ladies...

Well AF showed up over the weekend. My temp dropped on Friday so I was kind of expecting it. Oh well...on to the next cycle. DH and I have decided that if things don't work in the next couple of months we're going to try a fertility doc here in town a friend of mine recommended. So at least we have a joint plan which feels good. But, unfortunately, I told him that he needed to release the swimmers at least every couple days to keep em fresh. What did I get myself into. I just want to sleep and eat chocolate during AF and he keeps running around the house hollering about how he needs some "attention.":dohh: Now I am racing to beat him home.

Jaz..congrats on OV.

Dhime..that's so sweet your granny sent you money. 

Everyone else I will check in later...my bus is coming and I have got to jump on it. 

:dust: to everyone..both baby and sticky!


----------



## DHime

sniff.... I was really hoping it would be a while longer but I guess it is just meant to be this way. At least I have some meat on my bones to cover it up. lol


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I bought some cherry M&Ms. They taste like cordial cherries-yum.
> 
> are they easily available? Hubby is off to Boston for a week soon and he's going to be bringing back my stash of reese's and my unhealthy obsession with cap'n crunch. :happydance:
> 
> 
> Period is like a tidal wave of blood today (sorry TMI) and my brain is like potato mush.
> 
> So i'm going to sit and knit and demand a takeaway tonight I think.Click to expand...

I got them at Target in the Valentine Candy aisle. Mush? Ill give you mush! 4 times, yes 4 TIMEs today I went to look for my keys and they were around my neck. I also tried to dump me water into the trashcan. I know :witch: the is coming and im pretty resigned to my fate. AND.....the cramps have started...my willpower is fading ladies, it isnt working. Going to take a steamy hot shower.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Aaa, Reese's. Ick! It's like instant glue. :rofl:
> 
> So what are those cordial cherries? It's like some mystery to me. Like cherries in liquor? Hm. I kind of like the M&Ms that say cordial cherry on the package.

chocolate covered cherries! love em


----------



## DHime

mmm cherries


----------



## Kobuta

Ok, phew, cramping started. No crazy period turning into a pregnancy malarkey. Only light cramping though, not debilitating like last month. Onwards!

Looks like a bunch of us all got AF at the same time. Good luck for next cycle everyone


----------



## Jazavac

I am chewing on my today's treat - Sweethearts.

It's been a long day.



DHime, that's such a nice gift from your grandma!


----------



## joeys3453

:nope:good morning ladies, so today my temp still hasn't gone that high and i am already on cd23.


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> :nope:good morning ladies, so today my temp still hasn't gone that high and i am already on cd23.


Good morning, mamacitas! My temp dropped a tiny bit but not below the coverline and so i was looking at my previos charts and realized that last month, my temp didnt drop the coverline and i still got :witch:. this month my pre-ovulation temps have stayed below the coverline...medication crazy! I feel :hissy: today and if this computer doesnt cooperate, i think i might smash the keyboard!


----------



## joeys3453

so i did an opk and got another +. I guess that is good but weird that my temp is starting to rise.:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

It's not really rising, joeys. It's still well within what looks to be your follicular phase. Up to like day 14, your temps were even higher than what they are these days.

Compare your two charts and you'll see that nothing seems to be happening yet in terms of ovulation, more than likely. 

Do you have any information on your cycle lenght at all?


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> It's not really rising, joeys. It's still well within what looks to be your follicular phase. Up to like day 14, your temps were even higher than what they are these days.
> 
> Compare your two charts and you'll see that nothing seems to be happening yet in terms of ovulation, more than likely.
> 
> Do you have any information on your cycle lenght at all?

yeah i noticed that too. I know last month it really went up not like this month so far. I know i was pretty regular between 26-28 days and these last 3 months have been longer 29, 33, 31 and now this month. is that what you meant?:shrug:


----------



## DHime

That's a tough one Joey's


----------



## Jazavac

Were the cycles regular on BCP, or just on your own? Because if you just got off BCP, anything could be happening for who knows how many months. For some women, it just takes a long time to get back on track. For some, it's no issue at all (I started normal periods right after, for instance).


----------



## joeys3453

I was regular when on bcp. I was on it for about 12 years and have been off for about 3 years. and even after bcp it was still pretty regular i knew when or at least a range of when it was going to be here af that is. then when we started to ttc it was still regular but just the last few months have really changed.:shrug:


----------



## timeforababy

evening all :)

my thermometer arrived in the post today! except it takes AGESSSS to go beep indicating it's read your temp. I'm 36.7C now and I can start temping tomorrow!

We had comfort food again tonight, fish and chips with peas and rhubarb crumble. I'm having some stressy times at work :(

*DHime* that was sweet of your granny to send you money for clothes!

*LolaM* thanks! I'll get hubby to raid target instead of walmart.

Hope everyone who's got AF is not feeling crappy.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Were the cycles regular on BCP, or just on your own? Because if you just got off BCP, anything could be happening for who knows how many months. For some women, it just takes a long time to get back on track. For some, it's no issue at all (I started normal periods right after, for instance).

exactly. I stopped end of december and in JULY my AF still wasnt back to "normal" and truth is, until i started taking clomid and then femara and metformin, in October it wasnt normal. I knew in July called in August and couldnt get into the dr until September. Im glad my dr and nurses listened to me when I told them something wasnt right and didnt make me wait the standard year.


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> evening all :)
> 
> my thermometer arrived in the post today! except it takes AGESSSS to go beep indicating it's read your temp. I'm 36.7C now and I can start temping tomorrow!
> 
> We had comfort food again tonight, fish and chips with peas and rhubarb crumble. I'm having some stressy times at work :(
> 
> *DHime* that was sweet of your granny to send you money for clothes!
> 
> *LolaM* thanks! I'll get hubby to raid target instead of walmart.
> 
> Hope everyone who's got AF is not feeling crappy.

My hubs ate all mine, the BASTAAAD! oh...and im 13 DPO, ill change my ticker when AF shows her ugly face at my door


----------



## timeforababy

first temp taken!!! i'm only 36.0 this morning. can't wait to get into a routine.


----------



## joeys3453

morning everyone hope you are all doing great today! my temp still is rising but not enough to show if I have O'ed yet or not! :cry: plus now on cd24.:nope:


----------



## wookie130

Hmmm, joeys. Keep bding...that temp will rise. You could go for every other day, and that would still be sufficient, really.


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> Hmmm, joeys. Keep bding...that temp will rise. You could go for every other day, and that would still be sufficient, really.

thanks wookie! :thumbup: i did mention that to hd and he said heck no :nope: we are going to do it every night that we get a smiley face! :thumbup: haha so looks like we are :sex: again for the 4th straight day! haha:happydance::dohh:


----------



## DHime

funny. we always think that men just want it all the time but when they get the chance, they really don't. weird.


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> funny. we always think that men just want it all the time but when they get the chance, they really don't. weird.

I know that is so the truth. they make it sound like we never want to :sex: i think we want it more than what they think! :happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

so i am on my 4th day of +opk! :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

Do you use the smiley faces, or are you perhaps misreading the results on the tests with just those lines? Is there a chance you have PCOS?


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> Do you use the smiley faces, or are you perhaps misreading the results on the tests with just those lines? Is there a chance you have PCOS?

i use the smiley face ones because the other ones I felt like I was always misreading. I don't think I have PCOS. But we are going to the dr tomorrow so maybe we will ask her about this. because my temp does seem to be rising but not like it did last month.:shrug:


----------



## Lisa40

Hey guys,

Hope everyone is well. I've not posted on here for ages beacuse of one thing & another & I'm so happy to see that some of you have your :bfp: :happydance:

Will have to have a good catch up on the thread & see where everyone is up to. I had my laporoscapy on the 5th Jan & they removed a cyst from my ovary & also checked my tubes & all's clear there.

OH SA is still bad, only 4% motility or something & 1ml volume ..... however I really felt like a few :wine: tonight but I'm 4 days late so I did an IC test..... and there's a 2nd line!!! (not even a faint one you have to squint to see.... a proper clear line!)

I actually can't believe it, almost 3 years we've been trying & were about to embark on IVF once I'm over the operation!!

I was planning to surprise my OH with the news & do something special if it ever happened but I'm in so much shock that I just had to ring him & ask him to bring me a digital test home!

I'm so scared that it'll say negative though & that the IC's a false positive.....I'm going :wacko: here.

Hope you girls don't mind me posting after so long & that you are all doing well.

Will update you asap.

:thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Jazavac

A clear line is a clear line, Lisa, so - congrats! 

Even a faint one is rarely ever some false thing. I guess you'll be one of those girls for who HSG did wonders!


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, btw, you're not the last one with a journal here! DHime doesn't have one.


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, I guess I'm not the last of the 30-somethings.

DHime, when will you get on board? LOL!!!

Anyway, Lisa congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just found out about myself this evening too!!! Whoohoo!!

Stick, beans, stick, dammit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DHime

Jaz - lol why do I need a journal? I have you lovely ladies? besides, I don't have time to journal. I barely have time to check in on coco. 

Send any thoughts and prayers to her btw - been a rough week in coco land.

Lisa!!! OMG - :hugs: its about time! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! And shame on you for being a stranger! Welcome back. :hugs: I am with Jaz. a line is a line no matter the test. This is awesome!


----------



## DHime

wookie!!!!! are you serious!!!!!
omg!!!!!
ok.... watching JAZ..... I think she's gonna be next

Oh yeah. a funny note - lost another lb this week. odd since I havent been sick at all


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, congrats here, as well! :dance:

DHime, everyone needs a journal. :lol:


----------



## Jazavac

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


https://i.imgur.com/WYAt8.jpg


----------



## DHime

awww jaz. :hugs:
you will join us. resistance is futile!


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, DHime, you've got a lime! :dance:


My ovaries, especially the left one, are all crampy. :? :? I mean, I can't really tell it's my ovary, but it's something in that area.


----------



## wookie130

It's way hard to believe how quickly the weeks have ticked by for DHime, Nellie, and Bunda...they've got some big fruits going on there. It always feels much faster when it's happening to someone else!

Thanks for the nice words, ladies. I pray this is my rainbow!


----------



## Kobuta

Lisa and Wookie good luck, I am so happy for you both!!! :hugs:

I can't believe how many pregnancies have happened lately. There's hardly anyone left on my 'TTCing with' list. There must be something in the water :laugh2:


----------



## DHime

The fruits go slowly in the beginning but it seems to speed up.
I can't believe it either. I suddenly realized that even a lime would not be comfy comming out and thought oh boy... what'd I get myself into.
I am amazed at the BFP's lately. For the longest time there weren't any. What I love is that I got so attached to everyone that I was able to stay and see more ppl get them. I hope we all get there and I know we all will. (common Jaz.... let the positivity work on you.... Open your mind... open you mind....) Couldn't help the movie quote.. lol


----------



## Jazavac

I'm stuck with some flat temperatures and with - cramps.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> I'm stuck with some flat temperatures and with - cramps.

well at least they are still higher temps. I finally got my crosshairs and I guess I have O'ed on the 21st. so I am already 3dpo. :happydance: but still feel my temps are not high enough!:nope:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, high enough for what? There should be nothing to compare your temperatures to, other than, maybe, your own from other cycles, but even then often means nothing. 

I would really suggest this book: https://www.amazon.com/Taking-Charge-Your-Fertility-Anniversary/dp/0060881909 It explaines everything in a really nice way and it will save you from all the trouble you're creating for yourself!


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> joeys, high enough for what? There should be nothing to compare your temperatures to, other than, maybe, your own from other cycles, but even then often means nothing.
> 
> I would really suggest this book: https://www.amazon.com/Taking-Charge-Your-Fertility-Anniversary/dp/0060881909 It explaines everything in a really nice way and it will save you from all the trouble you're creating for yourself!

thanks for the book suggestion i wil have to check it out. I guess looking at last month my temp went up a lot where this month not so much. :shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Yes, Joeys, it's an excellent read...you'll be an old pro by the end of it!


----------



## joeys3453

well i sure hope so because sometimes I really feel :wacko: because i feel like i have no idea what my body is doing. :nope: so when hd asks i just say :shrug::dohh:


----------



## NellieRae

OMG, Wookie - you did it!

Congratulations!!

:headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee:

You have your little ewok! How awesome does it feel now knowing you're pregnant? Keep us posted on those numbers when you get them - one good thing about clomid is that it means you'll be well looked after early on. :hugs: You know the drill now - eat lots of healthy food & chug your water now while your body & your bean still grant you control!


----------



## DHime

Got my scan today!
Little thingy kept jumping all over the place. They had to wait for button to be still for the pic. lol
I have been cleared to go public!
Now I gotta break it to my boss who has no idea. oh boy


----------



## NellieRae

DHime said:


> The fruits go slowly in the beginning but it seems to speed up. I suddenly realized that even a lime would not be comfy comming out and thought oh boy... what'd I get myself into.

Dhime, I have these moments, too! :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the scan, DHime! It's cute little blurrybean in your pic. :dance:


----------



## DHime

It's the best I could do. I had to take a picture with my phone and send it to my email. I phone camera is not very good. It's funny though - he/she has long legs and was doing some serious summersaults in there. I just though... oh no, the kid has inherited my ADD! lol


----------



## joeys3453

So went to the dr today and got my labs drawn since i am on cd25. so hopefully they come back good!:happydance:


----------



## DHime

Joeys - FX for you babe!


----------



## Lisa40

DHime said:


> Jaz - lol why do I need a journal? I have you lovely ladies? besides, I don't have time to journal. I barely have time to check in on coco.
> 
> Send any thoughts and prayers to her btw - been a rough week in coco land.
> 
> Lisa!!! OMG - :hugs: its about time! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! And shame on you for being a stranger! Welcome back. :hugs: I am with Jaz. a line is a line no matter the test. This is awesome!

Thanks DHime, very early days obviously but just so chuffed that we've got this far. Went to the docs today to let them know & she was so pleased for us..

I do hang my head in shame for being a stranger, think it just all got a bit overwhelming as we've been trying for such a long time without getting anywhere ....I just needed to get back to having a bit of a life that didn't involve checking temps, checking CM, checking spotting lol :blush:

But I'm here again now & hope that you are all very well.. sending out lots of positive vibes to Coco and all of the other lucky ladies.

Wishing us all very sticky beans and happy and healthy 2012 babies :cloud9:

:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, what was your bloodwork for? CD 25 is a very odd date to order anything, pretty much. If you just ovulated the other day and they took your progesterone today, make sure to let them know so they can have you come again, either in a few days (it should be done 7 days after ovulation to get an accurate idea of what's going on), or next month.


----------



## LolaM

Today was the first day in 7 months that i didnt care if i had a temp or not/ Something needs to happen soon or nothing is going to happen at all.


----------



## aleja

hi girls,
Hey i just read the post about Wookie congratulations girl!!!! you were determined this month and it actually worked. congratulations and hopefully the little ewok will be a big ewok very soon:happydance::happydance:

congratulations to you to Lisa :happydance: i know what you mean about being a stranger on the thread so don't worry at all!!

jaza- you are not the last one ...i am still around:haha: i am not posting every day as i not symptom spotting and really not much is happening. waiting to OV but got a feeling it may be another long cycle. 
we go back to FS in 10 days and i can't wait/am anxious to hear the verdict of the what seems like millions of tests we have had lately


----------



## DHime

Lola - how long have you been ttc?

Aleja - welcome back! Missed you!


----------



## bunda

oh wow! I go offline for a few days (don't worry ladies, nothing wrong, just overtime and early nights) and more BFPs!!!! Congrats Wookie and Lisa! (good to have you back, Lisa).

woohoo!!!!


----------



## anniepie

Not been on this thread in ages (again!)-congrats to all those new BFPs- awesome news!

Has anyone heard from Miaowzen recently? Just hoping she's ok- I've not seen her in ages and can't seem to find her journal in my subscriptions anymore...


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> Lola - how long have you been ttc?



That depends on how you look at it. I stopped taking BC december 2010. Nothing was happening so went to dr in September and had some testing done. ALOT of testing. I have a LPD and low progesterone and started taking Clomid in October. Nothing happened with clomid so i started taking Femara in December, so technically, its only been 2 official months that we could actually get preg but its been over a year now. :shrug:


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Bunda :wave:

It's good to be back, missed all you girlies lots.

Hey Annie, I've not seen any posts from Miawzen recently either, hope shes ok, maybe send her a PM & hopefully she'll be on soon :thumbup:

Lola - so sorry things are taking a while for you, I know how you feel believe me, I stopped BC July 2009 & only this week got my first BFP, OH SA was quite bad too, low volume & low motility & we were being referred for IVF as the docs didn't think it would happen naturally. I know nothing I can say is going to make you feel any better about the waiting, but if you ever need a chat I'm here.

It's funny though because now it's happened it really doesn't feel like it took a long time at all.... weird hey.

Good luck & lots of :dust:

xxx


----------



## LolaM

anniepie said:


> Not been on this thread in ages (again!)-congrats to all those new BFPs- awesome news!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Miaowzen recently? Just hoping she's ok- I've not seen her in ages and can't seem to find her journal in my subscriptions anymore...


I think i saw something from Miaowzen that said she was having an issue and was going to be offline and was taking her journal down, a stalker or something???

I also went and got some smiley OPKS, i paid a bit more for them but maybe they will eliminate some of the confusion with my cheapies?


----------



## wookie130

Thanks so much for the congrats, girls! Seems like more and more of us are going to continue getting our BFP's!

DHime...look at that scan pic! Doppler radar...LOL!!! But it's wonderful!

And Nellie, 12 weeks already? Holy cow.

Ladies, say a prayer that this bean makes it, as the last one ended up being a mmc at 10 weeks. I'm getting my second beta drawn tomorrow, and the results of my hcg #'s on Monday. If they're rising, they'll schedule an early scan between 7-8 weeks as a reassurance. 

I got a wild hair, and took a digi just now, and thank GOODNESS "Pregnant" showed up on the screen!


----------



## DHime

I have my FX for you wookie. I think this little bean is gonna make it. Yeah, doppler all right. It's hard to see but the head is to the left looking up and the legs to the right. My grandma still can't see it. lol


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo for the digi, wookie!

No cramping for me today. Good, because it was annoying. Otherwise, I don't know if it was good or bad, or nothing at all.


----------



## wookie130

DHime said:


> I have my FX for you wookie. I think this little bean is gonna make it. Yeah, doppler all right. It's hard to see but the head is to the left looking up and the legs to the right. My grandma still can't see it. lol

Well, for pete's sake, now I see it! Plain as day!!! :happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

congrats to everyone who's got their sticky bean!

I've started temping and this month will be a nice and slow one as hubby is going to Boston for a week to do some work and it's in the middle of my cycle.

It's snowing here today, and I'm still excited about it so just going to go and tramp around. Hopefully it won't last long so I will be able to get to work tomorrow


----------



## Coconuts

Jaz's hopefulness said:

> We're getting to the sharp end of business now and I'm peeing myself with excitement to test and see that second line. I still feel 100% great about this cycle and I really feel like badgerbean is snuggling in and making itself comfy right now! I'm so excited! :wohoo: Bring on test day!!!!!!!

AFM, sorry for the radio silence, as a few of you who stalk my journal know, it's been a tough old week for coco and cocobean. Wednesday was horrible. Ended up going for an emergency scan thanks to some bleeding in the morning! We saw the sac but that's it. The doctor wants to see me next Thursday to see if we can finally see the baby. She thinks it still might be too early, or, the pregnancy has stopped :sad1: I thought I was 6 weeks on Wednesday but if I o'd the day AFTER EWCM stopped then I could have been 5w5d which may explain things :shrug:
I did another beta which was 7721. Only just doubled in a whole week but I know you shouldn't read too much into the numbers. I continued bleeding for the rest of Wednesday but in the scheme of things not that much blood, just red and scary. Thurs-Sat I was stuck with that horrid brown goop and finally today it's stopped.
I had a good wobble for a couple of days, came up with some good reasons for why and some good stories to give me hope everything will be ok so I'm feeling good and positive again now. Thursday I go for another scan to see if we can see the little bean. Cross your fingers everyone. missed miscarriage and blighted ovum are scary words at the moment. Just trying to keep positive that everything's OK.

I hope you're all doing well. I haven't had time to catch up on the 12 pages that it looks like I missed. Sorry all x


----------



## wookie130

We miss you Coco, and I've been keeping an eye on your journal. 

Best of luck to you, babe.


----------



## Jazavac

It's understandable why you were gone from here, Coco!

Nothing new in badgerland, just some slight cramping in the left ovary area, again. And I'm tired. Progesterone kind of tired.

Tomorrow's 10 DPO. Tempting.


----------



## Jazavac

Hm. Evening temperature of 98.9 is making me... hopeful? :?


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: coco. Hope everything goes well for you I'm keeping everything crossed & nice high temp there Jaz I so hope it's because of a sticky bean :thumbup:

good luck & lots of :dust: to you both

xxx


----------



## Coconuts

LISA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big fat congrats to go with the BFP!!!! I missed it :yipee: H&H 9 months hun!!!

Jaz, if you've got some IC's why not start testing tomorrow?????? :test: If you've only got the expensive ones wait until Thursday (my second scan) we can both be nervous and bring each other luck!!!!!!!! Great temps!


----------



## Coconuts

OMG WOOKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I totally missed it, I'm so in my own head at the moment!!!!

Another BFP!!!!!!!!! OMG WOW!
CONGRATS!!!!! It's been a long time in the making right? It's the hardest thing but just try to put the mmc out of your mind and send lots of love and positivity to this little bean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy. Another BFP!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, Coco!!! I get my hcg beta progression back today to see if my levels have gone up, and if so, I'll be booked for a reassurance scan between 7-8 weeks. I guess my OB office knows and understands how geeked out I am at this point!!!

Lisa, a huge congrats to you, honey!!!!!


----------



## wookie130

Jaz, what's up with the high temp? My temps were way up during the day time last week...in the 99's, which for me is like a low-grade fever. Either you're coming down with something...or...or...you never know!!!


----------



## joeys3453

Jaz i hope this is the cycle for you! Hopefully it is a good sign for high temps.

Is it normal to have creamy cm after ovulation?:shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

Jaz's hopefulness said:

> It's me again, Jaz is deffo knocked up this cycle. I hope she decides to test soon because Jaz runs the body, I'm just floating energy, a big ball of positivity on Jaz's behalf x

:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

The temperature was back down to what's considered normal this morning, so I'm trying to shrug it all off. I'm not coming down with anything, though, other than misery and minor annoyance, but that goes away with the first couple days of my period, usually, which seems to be due this Friday.

My normal daily temperatures are pretty low, so having them spike up like this is weird, but it still happens. I've had it before and it was in no way connected to pregnancy, as I'm unable to get to even some very shortlived chemical.

I have a bunch of internet cheapies, but there's nothing to see there. It's always just bright white and I've gotten tired of it. I'll probably test once before Thursday, just so I'm 100% sure I'm telling the truth to the RE.


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> Jaz's hopefulness said:
> 
> It's me again, Jaz is deffo knocked up this cycle. I hope she decides to test soon because Jaz runs the body, I'm just floating energy, a big ball of positivity on Jaz's behalf x
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :lol:


joeys, yes, creamy is the most common CM after ovulation.


----------



## joeys3453

jaz thanks just wanted to make sure because i haven't had that before. 

I probably wouldn't test either till thursday or friday. I am sick of seeing - :nope: So i hope you get a :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I got a BFN, as expected.


----------



## joeys3453

maybe it is still to early to tell???:shrug:


----------



## NellieRae

Yup, 10 dpo is still very early and not a reliable result for this cycle yet. Thurs is coming up fast, Jaza!


----------



## Jazavac

It could be, it's only 10 DPO, but that kind of thing usually only applies to women who are kind of expected to get pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Ladies, I'm sad to report that my hcg has dropped...from 55 to 21. Another miscarriage is impending.

We are positively gutted, and need prayers.

I'm at home, and do not know what to do, or how to cope at this moment.


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, Thursday's just about here and I haven't even worked out how to get out of work, let alone anything else. I'm leaning towards staying away from IVF at this time. I mean, I won't do anything, for sure, before I come back from Croatia, but right now, I don't care enough to ever do it.


----------



## Jazavac

wookie130 said:


> Ladies, I'm sad to report that my hcg has dropped...from 55 to 21. Another miscarriage is impending.
> 
> We are positively gutted, and need prayers.
> 
> I'm at home, and do not know what to do, or how to cope at this moment.

wookie, I'm so sorry! I'll be thinking bout you and keeping my fingers crossed. Are you getting another beta? 

Big big big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Yes, in two weeks...they want to see it at 5 or below.

I'm so fucking angry and upset right now, I can barely see straight.


----------



## Jazavac

You have all the right to feel that way and it's probably good that you're able to describe how you feel. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## NellieRae

Oh, wookie, you have my prayers! This is such devastating news. :cry: :cry: :cry: Why, oh why does your heart have to break again? 

You are strong and you've made it through before. I know you will survive this somehow & be ok again someday. But for right now I wish we could all show up at your door and give great big :hug:. This is so unfair. :sad1: I'll never understand why little beans who are not meant for this world ever have to hang on to begin with.


----------



## wookie130

I don't know. I just don't know. I can't begin to understand why this is happening to us.


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> I don't know. I just don't know. I can't begin to understand why this is happening to us.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Wookie, I posted on your journal but I want to send you more thoughts and hugs here too. There are plenty of women who have gone through the same thing who I'm sure can offer some words of encouragement that might help you get through these rough days. Have you checked out the loss boards, you might find some comfort there. Be kind to yourself and let yourself be sad for a while, it's OK. Bah. Hate this. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Jaz, I don't believe the BFN. It's way too early. POAS Wed or Thurs to make sure before you slam the door on this cycle. Booo, BFNs suck.


----------



## Jazavac

wookie130 said:


> I don't know. I just don't know. I can't begin to understand why this is happening to us.

I'm pretty practical when it comes to possible tests and pokes, so even though it's early, I will suggest it right away, so it doens't get forgotten. Quite often, early miscarriages (as in up to week 10) are linked to coagulation, usually just the woman's, but they often test both partners. If that turns out to be the problem, it's pretty easy to treat and figure out, it's just a slight annoyance on a daily basis throughout the entire pregnancy, plus a bit after delivery (what they give you is usually heparin or fragmin or some variety that stops your blood from thickening and clotting). Another thing they like to test is the immune system, because the potential embryo is in fact a foreign thing in our body and sometimes we just decide to fight it. Sometimes it's hard to get the doctors to test for any of these things before three consequent miscarriages, though, but I think it's worth a try.

More hugs for you. :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Wookie- I'm so so sorry to hear your news. It will break your heart now, but it will mend with time. Massive :hug:


----------



## LolaM

wookie130 said:


> Ladies, I'm sad to report that my hcg has dropped...from 55 to 21. Another miscarriage is impending.
> 
> We are positively gutted, and need prayers.
> 
> I'm at home, and do not know what to do, or how to cope at this moment.



:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Thanks a million times over, my friends.


----------



## DHime

Wookie :hugs:
I am so sorry honey. Hang in there. I feel your pain in so many ways. I wish there was some comfort I could give you. I am praying for you and your family and I hope you find strength in each other.
Did you see a doc? Test for progesterone levels?


----------



## Lisa40

Oh wookie :hugs: I know there's absolutely nothing I can say to make you feel any better, I truly wish there was, so so sorry :sad2:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
xxxx


----------



## aleja

ladies,
wookie, i am sorry to hear about little ewok. Darl take care and let yourself be sad and angry and whatever else you have to feel. :cry:

Coco all the best for your test on thursday. it must be so nerve-wrecking

:hugs:


----------



## DHime

I hope everyone is doing okay today.

Wookie? You hanging in there?

Gosh this just keeps it in my mind that we really are helpless against nature much of the time. I guess it would be different if we could physically do something to help or fix things. We just can't though. That always makes me sad and scared for us all.


----------



## Marg18569

I am feeling the same way! I know this thread is old, but I'm 34 and have been TTC for a year without luck. I am so frustrated, however I am holding out hope that this month is it, I'm 28 DPO and on CD 51, unfortunately still no sign of BFP, but my normal cycle is 37 days with a 13 day LF. Fingers crossed and hope since this post is old you're PG by now!


----------



## Coconuts

That's exactly it DHime. It's out of our hands.

Just to keep you guys updated:
I started bleeding and cramping again last night you guys. :sad1: After about 12 hours of panic it's starting to subside.

I can't take much more of this unknown. Thursday is 2 sleeps away but might as well be 2 years. 


Wookie, you're right at the front of my thought.


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, Marg. There are a few of us here still not pregnant, but many of the girls who still hang out here actually are expecting their little ones. 


11 DPO, another BFN, followed by a rejection letter from the job I applied for a while ago. The rest of the story of awesomeness is in my journal. I feel stupid shedding my bitterness and misery all over the place.


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: Jaz,

Stupid employers! Don't know what they're missing 

& my fingers are crossed for you Coco & you too Wookie :hugs: 

xx


----------



## joeys3453

jaz I am sorry that really sucks. a better job will come a long!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

dhime how are you feeling?


----------



## Jazavac

It's pretty hard to get out of a career you don't belong in and that has nothing to do with your line of work.


----------



## Lisa40

what was the job Jaz & what is it you do now?

xx


----------



## Coconuts

Woah Jaz, double whammy! Rejection letter as a kicker to another BFN. I'll bet you'll be glad to get home and close the door tonight. I'm so sorry. Idiots don't know what they're missing!

:hi: Hi Marg, I think we posted at the same time and I skipped right over your post. It's a great supportive thread here. I hope you like your new home. My cycles were around the 36-40 day mark and the extra wait was driving me totally insane! 28DPO but no sign of a BFP :headspin: that's frustrating. How many HPTs have you taken? about a million??? Have you had your blood drawn to get an hCG reading. Some women don't dump as much hGC in their urine as others but 28 DPO puts you as pregnant as me! How are you not going insane with curiosity???? I hope this is it for you. Go get your blood drawn girl! Are you sure you O'd. Do you temp or anything???


----------



## Jazavac

Lisa40 said:


> what was the job Jaz & what is it you do now?
> 
> xx

Sorry, girls who have read this (or skipped it) about 50 times so far. :lol:

The job was the Director of Public Relations at a local college. It's something I have a degree in and what they asked for, in terms of work experience and education. I met any and all requirements listed, and more. 

But I have been here for only about two and a half years, rotting my butt away as a customer care representative for a company that sells internet, tv and phone. My education and experience are from another country. 

I have a master's degree (they do consider it here just a bachelor's, but there's a lot I still need to argue about with whoever, because some of my transcripts were not evaluated right) and I am in grad school again, going for another. I don't know why, though, as for the most part, I don't see a point to it. I keep revisiting that idea and considering giving up.


----------



## Lisa40

Lol sorry to make you repeat yourself!

Sorry they are being narrow minded, don't give up though, I think you'd make a great Director of Public Relations :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Jazavac

I am sure I would, but who cares. :lol: I mean, I can be one at home, I suppose.

Oh, whatever. I'm trying to care about anything today, but I'm failing, too - even with this. I said I'd stick to my journal today, yet I'm here anyway.


----------



## Coconuts

I go inward towards my journal when I'm down but find myself reaching out in other places despite myself.
How much have you got left of your new degree. If you've done over half, keep going just to say you did it if nothing else. If you think your energy is better spent elsewhere, consider throwing in the towel???? For what it's worth I'd say, keep going x


----------



## Jazavac

I catch myself doing the same, reaching out in other places, but that's not just lack of self control, but horrible boredom and the amount of time I need to kill in a work day. Then I catch myself posting about all the stuff nobody wants/needs/should read and try to go back to my hole. :lol:

I don't know how much longer until I get the 2nd masters, because I don't find the school system here suited for anyone with a full time job. The school itself I find very very easy and it reminds me of the system i had in elementary/high school, but all the classes, even for grad students, are at some odd hours, mid day or whatever, and that just doesn't work with a full time job. So I get to take one to two classes per semester, which will probably set my projected graduation date in 2045. 

There's nowhere and nothing I could use my energy on, though. I feel like I'm locked up in a cage, about 2 square meters big, all by myself. I had no clue it would be this terrible to live in a small town, while also being an alien from somewhere else. I suppose the fact I am white, just like the majority of people here, is really saving my day. Otherwise I'd probably glow in the dark even more. :shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Ugh, I hate to hear how unhappy and understimulated you are in your job. That's a frustrating situation to be in, Jaz. They say that money is money when you're working sometimes, but it can actually be torture in the wrong job.


----------



## timeforababy

:( missed a few days. Big hugs wookie.

Coconuts, fingers crossed everything will be ok.

Jaz : sorry to hear about the rejection :( just keep working at it, and good luck with the master's.


----------



## joeys3453

so i heard back from my dr and the test states i have low progesterone.


----------



## bunda

oh Coco, I hope this brown turns out to be nothing. Hang in there. Two days is manageable. You can do it. 

Jaz - They're missing out there. It's frustrating not to be recognised for being able to do something. It often just needing that lucky break. Don't lose heart, if plugging on seems to get you nowhere, remember giving up guarantees it. Still, you seem pretty resilient so I don't think you're the sort. More opportunities will come up. Just not always when you want them.

Marg: 18dpo and no BFP? You could be one of those women who just don't seem to put enough hcg in the urine to set off a test. Some women have weeks go by of BFN. Have you gone for a blood test? There might be some hcg in there...


----------



## Jazavac

Are they giving you anything for the progesterone, joeys? Didn't you go in to get your blood drawn on some odd day during your cycle?


----------



## wookie130

Ahh, joeys. What was your unlucky number? I guess I've been so wrapped up in my own drama, that I didn't realize you were getting your progesterone checked.

Generally, if your level is really low, like 5 or under, it indicates anovulation, or no ovulation. If it's 5 or over, yet under 10, it indicates weak ovulation. Low progesterone levels can also cause LP defect, or too short of a luteal phase for proper implantation of a fertilized egg to happen.

I had slightly low progesterone, thus weak ovulation, and was diagnosed Clomid, and began it at 50 mg, cycle days 3-7, in hopes that I would ovulate better, create a strong corpus luteum, and thus higher progesterone. Well, I was astonished that last Thursday, after 1 clomid cycle, I was pregnant. Sadly, I am miscarrying, or just about ready to, but hell, the meds did what they were supposed to do!

Another option would be progesterone supplementation after ovulation, either through suppositories, or oral Prometrium.

What has the doc suggested, hon?


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Jaz is right, Joeys. The progesterone level needs to be done 7 days after you detect your LH surge, or one week after a positive OPK (or smiley, which I believe is what you're using). Do keep charting, and plugging data in, as that will continue to give you an overall picture of your ovulatory patterns, etc.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey ladies, 

Can I join this thread? I'm 34 and have been TTC since last August when I came off the pill. 35 in June so am scared now!


----------



## wookie130

Welcome, Amelia! Glad you're joining us!


----------



## joeys3453

My progesterone was 2.61. According to my chart she thought I was ovulating. I will go in cd3 for another draw can't remember what at the moment. I am on CD-ROM 29 and 7dpo


----------



## Jazavac

The 2-5 day draw won't be checking for your progesterone, but likely FSH/LH/E2 and possibly some others, depending on your doctors and what exactly they are looking for. If I were you, I'd be pushing to be tested for PCOS, especially because of the multiple positives you've gotten over the few cycles. PCOS comes with anovulatory cycles and a progesterone reading of something as low as 2 could very well mean that. It's a good thing you temp and keep your info in a chart, but they'll need to get more poking and prodding done to figure out what to treat you with. Wookie already explained what the options are. 

Considering your 4 OPK pluses and the progesterone reading, I would guess you didn't ovulate this month. If you could get in for an ultrasound, they'd be able to tell you right away - they'd have to look for a corpus luteum and/or follicular cysts. 




Amelia, welcome to the thread!


----------



## LolaM

wookie130 said:


> Ahh, joeys. What was your unlucky number? I guess I've been so wrapped up in my own drama, that I didn't realize you were getting your progesterone checked.
> 
> Generally, if your level is really low, like 5 or under, it indicates anovulation, or no ovulation. If it's 5 or over, yet under 10, it indicates weak ovulation. Low progesterone levels can also cause LP defect, or too short of a luteal phase for proper implantation of a fertilized egg to happen.
> 
> I had slightly low progesterone, thus weak ovulation, and was diagnosed Clomid, and began it at 50 mg, cycle days 3-7, in hopes that I would ovulate better, create a strong corpus luteum, and thus higher progesterone. Well, I was astonished that last Thursday, after 1 clomid cycle, I was pregnant. Sadly, I am miscarrying, or just about ready to, but hell, the meds did what they were supposed to do!
> 
> Another option would be progesterone supplementation after ovulation, either through suppositories, or oral Prometrium.
> 
> What has the doc suggested, hon?

My progesterone level AFTER clomid was 5.23 so my dr changed me to metformin/letrozole combination and my progesterone shot up to 23.27 my first cyle. I go back to the dr on Thursday. My temps are way low this cycle, they are usualy around 97.5 now they are down to 97.2, not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, Lola, Clomid doesn't always help with progesterone. Mine went up to 18.92 after my first dose of Clomid, 50 mg, but I was also unknowingly pregnant. Sometimes a higher dose of Clomid is needed to fire out a better corpus luteum, or additional progesterone supplementation may be necessary.


----------



## LolaM

wookie130 said:


> Yeah, Lola, Clomid doesn't always help with progesterone. Mine went up to 18.92 after my first dose of Clomid, 50 mg, but I was also unknowingly pregnant. Sometimes a higher dose of Clomid is needed to fire out a better corpus luteum, or additional progesterone supplementation may be necessary.

yeah, I had alot of follicles, 4 or 5 on each side but my temps crapped out, so even if every single one had been an implant, it wouldnt have mattered. Im kinda glad to not be taking clomid anymore..my mind and my boobies...eesh! The only prob i have with metformin is if i dont eat the right foods-look out! :wohoo:


----------



## Jazavac

Brrrr, fertility drugs. I shudder at the thought and I'm fairly sure I'm going to need a bucket of them, likely injectables, to get anything at all done. 

I suppose I am getting at least _something_ sorted out in my head right now, while sort of preparing for the appointment we have on Thursday. I'll put the details in my journal so I can find them later. :dumb:


----------



## Kobuta

Wookie! I only just saw your news. I am so sorry :sad1: :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Thanks. The worst part of it really at this point, is the fact that nothing seems to be happening. I'm not bleeding, or cramping, or anything. So I guess I'm waiting??? Waiting for SOMETHING to happen, and not even sure what. I can accept that I had another loss and all of that...hell, I'm just grateful we got another BFP in the last 7 months. I know neither of those BFP yielded babies, but I know we can conceive, at least. SUPPOSEDLY I will not need another D&C, as the miscarriage was discovered so early. I'm not supposed to be 5 weeks along until tomorrow, and my hcg has already dropped very, very low. Yet, nothing is happening.

I've tried the Loss forums before. It's a lot of doom and gloom, and I find my questions tend to go unanswered...I prefer to look to the future, and focus on trying again. Either I'll be third time lucky, or have a 3rd loss, and then get down to business, and get the necessary testing done.


----------



## Coconuts

Hi Wookie, I'm over here too. Still sending out a lot of love to you.

Welcome to 12 weeks Bunda, I bet that's a relief! When's the scan?? Or did I miss that?

My LP was usually around the 10 day mark. This last cycle when I got my BFP I had started taking a B Complex suppliment of 100mg. Maybe it did the trick. It's supposed to help LPD?

Update from planet Coco, bleeding started up again Monday night, light bleeding all day Tuesday and this morning woke up to passing a weird membrane sac like things. Hope is slipping away fast. Got the scan sometime tomorrow morning. I feel like the writing is pretty much on the wall in huge giant letters but I'm choosing to just cling on the the last little bit of hope. I hope I have good news for you all tomorrow, but after this morning's spectacular bathroom showdown, I'm skeptical :cry:


----------



## Lisa40

:sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I really hope you get good news tomorrow, can't imagine what you are going through at the moment, I know there's nothing I can do but you are in my thoughts. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Jazavac

Coco, the thing from the link I gave you, the hematoma, can produce all kinds of stuff like that. I don't want to give you any false hope either, but those things really are pretty common. You'll know tomorrow, either way. :hugs:

My temp went up today, instead of down. Now it's back to the earlier post ovulation days temperature. Why does my stupid body like playing tricks on me? I didn't test, I felt too tired for another BFN today. I'll test tomorrow morning before I head to the doctor, though.

Still waiting for my IVF guru to go over my journal entry and let me know what all I have missed (as well as what I should just forget about).


----------



## Coconuts

I hope we both get some answers tomorrow Jaz.

:sad1:


----------



## DHime

Wookie, I am glad you are keeping your chin up. Not much else you can do but wait. Who knows though, I have a friend who the docs wouldn't even do a scan on becuase she showed no HCG levels at all. She was infact prego and has a little girl now. The docs were shocked when they finally admitted she was pg at 6 months. Although she is a very strange exception to the rule, the fact that you have no symptoms of a mc makes me wonder. I hope you are like her. An official oddity.

Coco - sweetie I can't begin to say how sorry I am. You and your little cocobean have fought so hard. I am still crossing my fingers for you though. 

It is so sad that as older women we have such a high risk for mc. On top of having a harder time getting knocked up to begin with. It just isn't fair. I know we will all be moms one day though it may take some trials and heartache. We go on and when we finally have our lo's, they will truly be miracles in more ways than one. My hope is that they will never know what it is like to fight so hard for something seemingly so simple.

How is everyone else today? Anyone in the tww?
All these journals have me all over and I can't remember anymore. 
FYI, Prego brain is a real thing... It makes you stupid. lol


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies, i am on 8dpo right now and my temp was pretty high today. :happydance: just dropped dh :spermy: off for SA today.


----------



## wookie130

Hey Jaz...I wish your body would quit playing tricks on you too. Has your temp normally dropped by now?

Coco...still praying for you. Tomorrow may seem like an eternity away, but at least you'll FINALLY know, either way.

DHime...I sincerely doubt I'm one of those oddities. My hcg went from 55 and 21, and Monday I got a negative digi, after the dreaded phone call from the OB. So, my guess is that either my hcg is lingering a bit, or the baby doesn't want to exit like the first one.


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey girls thanks for the welcome. 

I'm in the 2ww now I'm 8dpo!


----------



## joeys3453

AmeliaLily said:


> Hey girls thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I'm in the 2ww now I'm 8dpo!

Hi AmeliaLily I am also on 8dpo! :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

DHime said:


> I know we will all be moms one day though it may take some trials and heartache.

We won't, DHime. Unfortunately, for those at least who really want it, not all women (or men, for that matter) end up being parents. That's just the reality.

I'm not aiming anything against you here, in particular, but as someone with actual fertility issues, I just get a bit ticked off when I see or hear comments like that, even though I know they are almost always coming in good spirits. There are numerous people who just don't ever become parents, despite any and all technology available. Even adoptions don't always happen. It's just how it is. And most people with fertility issues don't get pregnant when they relax either. Stress does play some role, but it really doesn't make people infertile, especially not chronically.

Again, this is nothing against you in personal, just a short observation that I just had to let out.


----------



## Jazavac

My temp usually either spirals downwards around CD12 (my period shows up on day 14 or 15 of my LP), or if it's still up, it doesn't go above some median for the current cycle. So today is a bit weird. But then again, we're talking bodies here and there are no rules when it comes to those, for sure. 

I'll pee on another stick tomorrow, before I leave for Minneapolis.


----------



## wookie130

Well, here it goes, the miscarriage has begun. I'm loaded up at work on heavy-duty Tylenol. I wish I were at home, and not in a classroom of children, but, I have to face the music somehow.


----------



## anniepie

Oh wookie. nothing I can say so just big :hug:


----------



## Jazavac

wookie, big :hugs: from me, too


----------



## joeys3453

wookie i am sorry!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmeliaLily

joeys3453 said:


> Cool we can symptom spot together!!
> 
> So sorry wookie x


----------



## DHime

Hey ladies!

Welcome Amelia!

So a new deveolpment. My DH is totally depressed out of nowhere. I tried to cheer him up by huging him and he didn't even hug me back. He was upset with me for not taking better care of him when he was sick with the stomach bug. But I dunno if that's it or if it's something else. I was totally exausted by the time I got home after work, grocery shopping, and taking care of and elderly woman. (I had been going all day for 13 hours with no breaks except to pee) Plus the self preservation instict kicks in when I see anyone sick. I will run from them now. weird. ANyway. I am totally baffeled by this and it's killing my good vibe. May have to strand him and force him to talk.


----------



## timeforababy

wookie130 said:


> Well, here it goes, the miscarriage has begun. I'm loaded up at work on heavy-duty Tylenol. I wish I were at home, and not in a classroom of children, but, I have to face the music somehow.

Big hugs wookie. I'm sorry but I don't really know what else to say.


:hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

Welcome Amelia! 

And Coco, so sorry to hear that :( you will find out tomorrow.

I'm really stressed at work and I think we may have to stop TTC soon :(


----------



## DHime

No worries Jaz. I am not offended in the least.
I just beleive in the power of positivity. Sorry if it offends from time to time. Even if you don't hope, I will hope for you. :hugs:
Even if some of us only become parents to a house full of dogs and cats. I say it counts just to have something love. We love them with all hearts regardless of how little they may fill the void that not having a child would leave. I am sorry if that bothers some. I can't look at my nor anyone elses life and see what I or they don't have. I am happy for things we do have and look forward to.


----------



## NellieRae

:hug: wookie. Can you take some personal time tomorrow or Friday? I hope so. :sad1:

Dhime, good luck with your DH situation. _If_ you are right about why he's sulking, know you are not alone. My situation was very different, but the moment seems pretty much the same. Time for a big :pop: when he has to realize for the first time that his life will change. We already know that someone else has a higher priority claim on our attention, but the men seem take a while to recognize how real it is already. Oh, my DH was devastated & angry when he realized that no, no I would not be flying (or driving!) across the country at 36 weeks to attend his best friends' wedding. And not only was I staying home, but someone needs to be sent out to babysit me in case things go down a little early while he's gone. And there is some chance he could miss it all by being away at that time. Boy did we fight that day! Up until now, we've only had to consult our own needs when making plans. It was a big shock for him.

timeforababy, why will you have to stop ttc?


----------



## Jazavac

I think it takes quite a long time for a guy to really become aware of what's going on. For some, it doesn't even happen right away when the baby is born. 

DHime, I agree that it's nice when there are people, animals or things you love, but none of those can ever replace or be the same as a baby, if you want one in the first place. And many people just never get them, this or that way, regardless of all the desire, as well as all the effort they put into it. I do know, for sure, that you weren't saying anything bad. And thanks for hoping for me. I really try not to. :)


----------



## LolaM

wookie130 said:


> Well, here it goes, the miscarriage has begun. I'm loaded up at work on heavy-duty Tylenol. I wish I were at home, and not in a classroom of children, but, I have to face the music somehow.


oh I am so sorry. I can not imagine. I teach kindergarten, what grade do you teach?


----------



## aleja

wookie, hope you are ok. i don't think i could face going to work especially if you are dealing with kids all day. you really are courageous. take care:hugs:

coco i am so sorry to hear about your spotting. far out it sounds very scary and makes you realise there are no guarantees. big hugs and all the best for your test on thursday

hello Marg and Amelia hope you enjoy the thread. it is very busy at times and hard to keep up:flower: i know all about being 34 and feeling scared and worried. i am glad we can post to support each other through the highs and lows.

Jaz you sound like you are feeling very down at the moment. i don't blame you with everything that is happening. 

i have a different opinion to you about fertility drugs. I think if they will help some of us become mums then i say bring it on. Yes it's not ideal to think we need them for something that is supposed to be totally natural but at the end of the day the thought of a having success with technology outweighs all the negs

hello to everyone else:hi:


----------



## wookie130

LolaM said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Well, here it goes, the miscarriage has begun. I'm loaded up at work on heavy-duty Tylenol. I wish I were at home, and not in a classroom of children, but, I have to face the music somehow.
> 
> 
> oh I am so sorry. I can not imagine. I teach kindergarten, what grade do you teach?Click to expand...

Kindergarten teachers are saints in my eyes. I work in a special school setting for kids/adults ages 4-21 with severe and profound disabilities. Currently I teach upper elementary age kids, mostly 10 and 11 year olds with severe autism...I only have 4 students this year, but that's due to their high level of needs. Believe me, there are days when my 4 feel like 30 kids!


----------



## Kobuta

Wookie, I would literally run away from your job. I would not be able to cope. I consider you to be a saint too.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, I like fertility drugs and the fact that they help people. But I am not sure I want them for myself, as I think the percentages are so small I'd be putting both myself and my wallet where I don't really want us to be for pretty much no gain.

Off to the doctor I go, though.


----------



## DHime

Well I was right about the DH. I am truly thinking he is related to lady M's DH.
He finally told me last night that because I have been so moody and not paying attention to him, he was actually thinking of leaving. Of course my first instict was to punch him in the face but I didn't do it. I got him to tell me why he felt this way. It all boiled down to him wanting more hugs, kisses, and I love you's. So after having a long talk and working everything out I am still holding in the urge to deck the SOB for even thinking about leaving after knocking me up. Things get a little rough and he wants to run?! WTF?! I think he may not have been as ready for this as he thought. And I may be in a pickle all alone before this is done. All I can do is my best I guess. The one good part is that he hated himself for thinking it. Small consolation for me and button though.


----------



## joeys3453

Good morning ladies so I have had a rough morning already. I sprained my ankle pretty bad last night playing volleyball. So this morning I was in the shower getting ready for work my foot is killing me and then I got really light headed and felt like throwing up. I am not sure if my foot pain is related. But my temp was pretty high this morning also. 98.62:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Oh, I like fertility drugs and the fact that they help people. But I am not sure I want them for myself, as I think the percentages are so small I'd be putting both myself and my wallet where I don't really want us to be for pretty much no gain.
> 
> Off to the doctor I go, though.

I never wanted kids until i met my husband and now we are having difficulties and its MY fault so that makes it harder, but i am just trusting my dr, and believing what he tells me, thats all i can do i guess...i have an appt with him later today, but its just my yearly exam. i tried to get out of it but the nurses werent hearing it and had no pity for me, having had so many OTHER exams all year long-the bastaaads!:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> Well I was right about the DH. I am truly thinking he is related to lady M's DH.
> He finally told me last night that because I have been so moody and not paying attention to him, he was actually thinking of leaving. Of course my first instict was to punch him in the face but I didn't do it. I got him to tell me why he felt this way. It all boiled down to him wanting more hugs, kisses, and I love you's. So after having a long talk and working everything out I am still holding in the urge to deck the SOB for even thinking about leaving after knocking me up. Things get a little rough and he wants to run?! WTF?! I think he may not have been as ready for this as he thought. And I may be in a pickle all alone before this is done. All I can do is my best I guess. The one good part is that he hated himself for thinking it. Small consolation for me and button though.

awww...geesh, why didnt he just say that in the first place? hubs and i have an understanding, if he isnt paying attention to me, i tell him and he does the same. no hurt feelings, no misunderstanding, just "pay attention to me"


----------



## DHime

It's funny that I would be the less sensitive one. He has been sending me lovey dovey texts all day. I am glad that our talk helped. I do worry though. This puts a real damper on my sense of security. I am just gonna give him as much attention as I can. I do respect him for telling me how he felt though.


----------



## DHime

Lola - funny. I didn't want any either till I met my DH.


----------



## AmeliaLily

LolaM said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Well, here it goes, the miscarriage has begun. I'm loaded up at work on heavy-duty Tylenol. I wish I were at home, and not in a classroom of children, but, I have to face the music somehow.
> 
> 
> oh I am so sorry. I can not imagine. I teach kindergarten, what grade do you teach?Click to expand...

I'm a teacher too. 11 to 18 year olds!!!


----------



## wookie130

AmeliaLily said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Well, here it goes, the miscarriage has begun. I'm loaded up at work on heavy-duty Tylenol. I wish I were at home, and not in a classroom of children, but, I have to face the music somehow.
> 
> 
> oh I am so sorry. I can not imagine. I teach kindergarten, what grade do you teach?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a teacher too. 11 to 18 year olds!!!Click to expand...

Cool! Special education as well?

DHime...ugh. What a twatty thing to say to your pregnant wife...he thought about LEAVING? And had the gull to say this to you? Tell him to suck it up. If he thinks the romance is fleeting NOW, wait until the baby needs one of you at 2 a.m., has a blown-out diaper with poop riding up his back, a fever, and a cough. Think he'll be worried about huggy smoochy woochy then? Or when your child begins teething, is fussy, running a temp, and nothing can comfort him? Guess who gets the lovin' in that situation!!! That's right...the KID!!!!!! So suck it up, and get used to the idea that the landscape is changin' FAST. And he promised you on your wedding day to stick around through stuff like this, so he just better!

Me, I'm surviving. This day is better than yesterday although it's a bit more gory than I'd like to deal with in the work setting. People have been very kind, and my kids are being good again, so it's fine.


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> Lola - funny. I didn't want any either till I met my DH.


Something that never occured to me, my therapist said thats the way its supposed to be, if you wanted to have babies with every men you ever met, babies wouldnt be so special...ok then! These are some speshul babes then i gess.


----------



## bunda

*To DHime:* Since getting knocked up, both OH and I have noticed I am LOT less tactile and affectionate than I used to be.

old, pre-pregnant me was always hugging, kissing, stroking and tickling, wanting hugs, rubbings his feet, just generally a very affectionate, cuddlesome person.

new, pregnant me doesn't really like too much touch. I tolerate hugs but I rarely instigate them (unless I think I ought to - always a conscious decision). I don't really like kissing so much and as for anything sexual, any sexual favours I brush off with: "nah, that'd just be annoying" (and I used to be the one to get grumpy if it had been a while!). I though it was because before I felt so queasy and bloated, but even now that that has gone I still feel I'd prefer to be not touched or got too close to.

It's not just OH, I generally just don't like close physical proximity with people. I can only assume some ancient mammalian instinct has taken over that makes pregnant females want to protect themselves from harm? germs? I don't know. It does bother me. I feel guilty. Especially since I'm usually such a tactile and cuddly person. Heaven was to be snuggled up on the sofa together, or wrapped around OH under a warm duvet. Now, I'd rather have a gap between us. 

I think it helped OH that I articulated this a few weeks ago. He said he was glad I had told him this, so it showed I had noticed and he could stop thinking I had gone off him, stopped loving him or felt regret or something. He needed to know it wasn't him and wasn't about how I felt about him. It just seemed to be a physical reaction to something - pregnancy hormones or something. Makes me realise we are animals. Human-ness is just the costume we wear and it's millimetres thin.


----------



## DHime

So true Bunda. I noticed that when sick people come within 10 feet of me I threaten them with death if they come any closer. I wasn't that touchy feely before but now I am worse. It seems that I my area of personal space has increased and my tollerance for those breaching that has disappeared entirely. 
Makeing things harder, everyone in my office is now sick except me. Oh hell...


----------



## Kobuta

Our culture is quite different from past cultures too. It used to be that when a woman was pregnant there would be no more sex. In many cultures polygamy was encouraged so that the pregnant woman could be left alone. Men's desires and 'needs' do not turn off when we get pregnant and it can be a really difficult situation. When I became pregnant the relaxin made me a bit larger than I used to be and boy did that cause trouble. DH couldn't turn off his horniniess, I couldn't provide what he wanted, he wanted to try other, more aggressive techniques, I had hemorrhoids and had to say NO NO NO!!!! all the time. I think that was a big reason why DH refused to try after our first pregnancy, he kept telling me that if we had a baby his needs wouldn't be met :grr: 

DHime your man is quite sexual and used to getting what he wants, it's probably going to take him some time to work out where he fits in the new pecking order. If he tells you he wants to leave it's essentially saying to you that he's scared. It's not your responsibility to fix it though. If he needs to leave for a weekend to recharge his batteries and work out what this baby means to him then he should come back more energized and happy. I doubt very much that he wouldn't come back, but blokes are useless at giving that kind of reassurance.


----------



## LolaM

back from the dr. he likes my bbt chart and my response to the medications so ill keep it up for 4-6 more months and then we can talk about what else we can do. I figure if nothing happens over the summer, because summer ios when i get a nice long break, then ill call the dr and see what else we can do. He said HE can do an IUI for $220 and since its him and hes familiar with my "situation" that made me and hubs feel better.


----------



## Jazavac

Unmedicated IUI, Lola, I assume? Because I learned about the cost of IUI at our clinic, and even though the actual _procedure_ is $388, the preparations (follicle scans, blood, sperm prep, etc.) bulk it all up to a lot closer to $1000. Actually, one single scan is $542. If you throw in some meds, we're talking thousands of dollars. All this is at a fertility clinic, though, not an ob/gyn's office. Maybe that's part of the difference. 

Looks like we'll be doing a fully medicated IUI, but there's a lot to do and organize before it actually happens. The whole story is in my journal. 



joeys, I'm sorry about your ankle. Hope you feel better soon.

DHime, I agree with wookie, but I do understand that men simply... don't understand, and instead need to be told things. What bunda is talking about seems to be normal for my pregnant friends, too, or at least most of them. I wonder what will become of me if I get there. I am not the most affectionate person to begin with. Hm.


----------



## aleja

hi dhime, ugghhh how stressful..
i have to agree with wookie on this one your DH will need to get used to less attention. i see the impact a newborn is having on a few of my friend's marriages and it is tough. I think all males will feel left out at some stage but at the end of the day what can be done? the baby is completely dependant on the mother so men have to just accept and be happy that the baby is being well natured. probably easier said than done of course. hopefully your DH can stick it out and learn to compromise

wookie, glad to hear you have survived another day. your love of your special needs kids surely must be helping


----------



## joeys3453

Jaza thank you i made it to work today and my ankle is still swollen i have attached a picture of what it looks like! :nope:

so on 10dpo still have creamy cm, light cramps and still feel nausous. My temp is still pretty high. I hope this is all a good sign.:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







ankle.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DHime

joeys - omg! ouch!


----------



## Coconuts

*DHime*, just did a quick skim read to catch up and caught the gist of your current issue. My first thought was that of what Wookie said really. You need to sit your DH down and spell out word for word that he's going to be taking a back seat very soon to your little bundle of joy and any complains while you're sleep deprived, hormonal new mom will absolutely be met with a smack in the kisser. This is a common problem so I've heard the men find it very difficult to adjust to being number 2. We may say we love them just as much but they're big strong men and well, babies aren't. Little button will be, in fact is already your number one and he'd better start coming to terms with that. That's life. That's marriage, and that's parenthood. Don't let it fly DHime. Nip it in the bud. Now. Especially all this leaving nonsense. (It's all just hot air I'm sure, he'd never actually do it!)

*Wookie*. Here it is. I'm so sorry. I'm thinking about you every day. You'll come out the other side :hugs:

*AFM*
Yup. No longer preggo :sad1:

It was an incomplete miscarriage. They kept me in then and there for a D&C. Never been in hospital before, or gone under for an operation, or had a miscarriage. A lot of firsts for Coco yesterday. Got home a few hours ago and had a long hot, bloomin great bath then set about telling my folks and emailing my friends.
Waiting 12 weeks for me is a load of hogwash, for me at least. I wish I'd have shared the exhiliration and excitement of my BFP and those early weeks.

Well, the sent the 'stuff' off to the lab to look for whatever. Results in three weeks.
I've done a brain dump on my journal but to get to the chase of where I'm at. I'm OK.

I did a lot of crying and emotional rollercoaster stuff last week. Looking back, deep down I knew there was something very wrong and I was loosing our baby. Cue the denial and persistent optimism. Now the waiting and not knowing is finally over I feel like a giant weight has been lifted. Really! It's such a strange and liberating feeling. Since we started TTCing in July this has been a niggling worry. Now, the worst has happened and I can get on with things. It's like I've always had a conviction that I would have to go through a miscarriage first. Whether I brought it on myself or whether it was a 6th sense I'll never know but I feel so much lighter, less tense and stressed about TTC. I feel like it will just happen when it's supposed to. I'm sad for the loss but so grateful for this strange liberation!

I don't feel like we lost our baby, the little child that I see in our future. This one wasn't it. It just wasn't meant to be, that's all.

I don't know what's really happened to me, but I feel like something has switched over in me. It's so weird.

Really though guys - now the worst is over. I'm doing OK.

I'll be retreating to my journal again for a while while I wait for my next AF.
Love luck and hugs to you all, sorry I could bring you better news. x


----------



## joeys3453

it is better today i have a brace on and a girl here at work got me a little stool to prop my foot up plus she has gotten me the ice pack and anything else i need. Probably get better service here than at home from HD! :haha:


----------



## DHime

Thanks coco - I am glad you are hanging in there. I can't imagine having been in limbo as have you have been. Good thing is that now you can move foreward.

Yes - He and I will be having a very long talk about the new pecking order very soon. I am calming his fears for the moment but I will be working him in slowly to avoid shock. He will have that soon anyway. He is spending tonight at his moms house just to make him mummy happy. (she's got empty nest issues) I am gonna let him have that even though I would love to call him a selfish ahole and that grandma needs to be #2. Oh wow. I see where he gets it. lol


----------



## Marmo77

Totally feel for ya girl! I'm in the same boat!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Marmo! Which girl do you feel for, and who's boat are you in? LOL! I'm a ding-dong these days, and it's easy to confuse me!

DHime, you know, the more I think about it, while there will be a new pecking order, and there are definitely times the child will take clear precedence over DH, the marriage does need to be nurtured too. And oddly enough, you nurture the marriage FOR the CHILD...do you know what I mean? A healthy marriage is a gift you give to your baby...they get to grow up in a secure, trusting, loving household. That is not to say a conflict-free household...but one where both Mom and Dad stick together like glue, and depend on each other through thick and thin. Do you see the irony? The marriage is no longer about you two...it becomes a marriage that is nurtured and growing, because it's to the benefit of the CHILD. Huh. Deep stuff, really.

Coco, I think you're fantastic. Let's kick these losses in the arse, and get all fat and pregnant soon. Let's just do it!!!!!!! I've been bit by this crap twice now, and I need to find some faith in SOMETHING. I have great faith in the Lord, but for some reason have little faith I can keep a baby healthy in my womb after this loss. Great hugs to you, take care of yourself, and know that the journey is hard at times, only to make our destination more precious, you know?

Jaz...I need to go check your journal. I need to find out what you discovered at the RE. 

Sprinkling the rest of you in baby dust. I may be the wrong one to do that, but I'm going to do it anyway. Nellie, Bunda, or DHime's dust may be a bit safer. LOL!!!! Kiddin'!!!!!!!! In all seriousness, the 3 of you ladies give me great hope. I hope to join you soon. :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

I've been lurking for a few days, busy with work and trying to decide whether we can keep TTC.

So sorry to hear about your loss *Coconuts* , I'm not sure what else to say as I've never been there but you are an inspiration.


----------



## joeys3453

Does anyone happen to know of what kind of pills i could take for my ankle? since i am on dpo10 and not symptoms of AF yet don't want to chance anything.:shrug:


----------



## Marmo77

I feel for all TTC! :) It gets frustrating, it's hard to not to get down. BABY DUST TO YOU ALL!!


----------



## Coconuts

Wookie my love, our baby dust is good stuff. Full of BFP juice in there!!!!! Sprinkle away.

:dust:

I love that you've suddenly popped up fighting! :yipee: Yes let's kick this loss's ass and get fat and preggo soon. I was doing a little research in your honour, nothing hard and fast, just general 'board' searches and basically, 1 2 or 3 miscarriages and the odds are still in your favour of carrying to term with the next pregnancy. ODDS ARE WAAAAAAAAAAAAY IN YOUR FAVOUR. I'm all over a particular thought at this time

'When the moment is right (meaning our body and soul is ready) it'll come.' 

I can't force things, this is bigger than me. I'm not a religious woman in a Christian sense of the word but I do believe that the universe, the energy, the life that flows in your veins, the energy that *is* your soul, you probably feel this as God Wookie, I think it's all connected, our subconscious touches this, is part of this, it is connected to this. It's the part of you that dreams, your intuition, those flashes of brilliance and inspiration, that's the real you. That 'you' will know when you're ready and at that moment, it will all..... align. Our conscious minds, the 'us' the 'me' that thinks about preseed and Fertility friend and stresses and worries and tries to take charge is nothing. The 'me' has to just let go and trust that the 'true you' is doing the right thing.

Wow, I didn't mean to preach or rant or alarm anyone. I haven't gone off my rocker. It just kind of wanted to be said. From my true self, to you Wookie. With all your heart and soul you may think you're ready for it, I sure did but there was obviously something that needed to be let go off. I sure feel like this experience has released something from inside me, a huge weight of worry and needing. I certainly feel changed by these last few weeks and the stream of emotions that came with it. Maybe it was something that needed to happen for me to finally get to the right place. Who knows. 

Kick ass Wookie - this won't keep you down for long. The universe / God / Budda / Fate will never give you more than you can handle. You're a queen, a phoenix. Rise up. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Unmedicated IUI, Lola, I assume? Because I learned about the cost of IUI at our clinic, and even though the actual _procedure_ is $388, the preparations (follicle scans, blood, sperm prep, etc.) bulk it all up to a lot closer to $1000. Actually, one single scan is $542. If you throw in some meds, we're talking thousands of dollars. All this is at a fertility clinic, though, not an ob/gyn's office. Maybe that's part of the difference.
> 
> Looks like we'll be doing a fully medicated IUI, but there's a lot to do and organize before it actually happens. The whole story is in my journal.
> 
> 
> 
> joeys, I'm sorry about your ankle. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> DHime, I agree with wookie, but I do understand that men simply... don't understand, and instead need to be told things. What bunda is talking about seems to be normal for my pregnant friends, too, or at least most of them. I wonder what will become of me if I get there. I am not the most affectionate person to begin with. Hm.

Im already on medication, so i assume ill continue taking that, and a follicle study is $100, the cost includes a sperm wash. If there is anything else, i do not know and they did not say.


----------



## Jazavac

Is it covered by your insurance then, and the amounts they quoted are just your co-pay? It's just insane to even think about that they would differ so much from state to state, or even clinic to clinic.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Is it covered by your insurance then, and the amounts they quoted are just your co-pay? It's just insane to even think about that they would differ so much from state to state, or even clinic to clinic.


nope its not covered by insurance, nothing to do with infertility is covered.


----------



## Jazavac

I guess things are a lot cheaper in Arizona, then! :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> I guess things are a lot cheaper in Arizona, then! :shrug:

I dont know...gas is $3.40 now. We are very close to mexico and california borders, we are kinda in the corner! :shrug:


----------



## aleja

coco i am so sorry to hear your news:cry:
i am glad that you are looking at this through a very positive lens now that the guessing game is finished. 
i believe in the universe too and it will bring you a cocobean at the right time. same goes for you wookie. take care ladies:flower:


----------



## bunda

DHime: do I remember correctly that your OH had alcoholic parents? It could be his insecurities come from his experiences then, feeling terrified that you're slipping away and making him feel insecure.

Although I think men do, to some extent, need to get over themselves and understand baby really does come first, I also think the relationship mustn't be allowed to let slide, either. You're a team and are going to need each other in this adventure. Keep the lines of communication open. How can he know that this current state of affairs is temporary and caused by pregnancy? He is probably jut afraid that this is the beginning of the end, rather than a temporary blip. Keep reassuring him that you love him.

I've decided to become more tactile because I realise how important it is for bonding purposes. I always make sure to snuggle up to the OH in the mornings because I am genuinely glad I wake up to him every day. It shouldn't have to be 'just understood'. We are a social species and that means communication is important. I love that man to pieces so I really ought to show it in ways I know he understands. 

Sexually I still find things very difficult but only because he keeps thinking it's his job to please me and I'm not really after that physical experience at the moment. I'm more interested in the emotional connection and anyway, I don't think I could manage an orgasm if I tried (and I don't miss it - weird!)


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies my ankle is doing better but still swollen and on crutches. I am on dpo11 slight cramps, slight nauseous, creamy cm. And my temp was 98.65 . No af symptoms should be here according to my schedule here today or tomorrow.


----------



## DHime

FX for joeys


----------



## Kobuta

Having alcoholic parents often makes people quite desperate for control and needy for closeness, even into adulthood. It's not normally quite as big an issue for men as for women with alcoholic parents. It sounds like you've given him something to explore for himself that he has been denying or ignoring for some time. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> Hi ladies my ankle is doing better but still swollen and on crutches. I am on dpo11 slight cramps, slight nauseous, creamy cm. And my temp was 98.65 . No af symptoms should be here according to my schedule here today or tomorrow.


:test::test::test::bunny:


----------



## timeforababy

well, it looks like I'm out for this month (already)

I have/had 28 day cycles but the last one was 31 days and I had +OPK on CD16. 

Started temping and My Ovulation Chart seems to be showing that I'm not ovulating yet (CD6, 7 I woke up a bit late, hence the spike) but it seems likely to be next week. 

Hubby is off to America for a week for work so I'm just going to monitor and see what my body is doing.

And if my mother calls again reminding me again how EVERYONE is expecting, I am going to strangle her.


----------



## DHime

FX for Joeys
Time for baby - Where in the us?

I just made a giant batch of home made buttermilk cornbread. The southern country way. none of that sweet crap. lol


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies! hope everyone had a good weekend! Well today my temp was still pretty high and getting slight cramps like before but not af like cramps. i feel extremely warm. I am trying not to think about it but it is hard not to. hd doesn't want to test till sunday! :nope: i don't know if i can wait that long i will go :wacko: this is the longest cycle i have ever had i am on cd35 and 13dpo. maybe the b50 complex has helped this month. also my bday is wed i will be 34 and if we did concieve :baby: would be due on hd birthday.:happydance:

as for my ankle it is still pretty sore starting to turn colors but I am still on crutches!:dohh: I hope everyone else is doing pretty good.:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

It's 13DPO, I'd just go ahead and test. On Sunday, you likely won't even need to test anymore - at 20DPO, you really are pregnant, or your AF will be there!


I'm calling the clinic today and trying to work some magic with scheduling and all.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks jaz i did test and it was a neg :nope: but it wasn't with fmu. so not sure. don't want to think about it right now. i hope you can get everything scheduled and hopefully soon!!!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hello ladies, I'm new here. I have been lurking on this thread for a few weeks and felt it was time to out myself. I am 33 years old and have been trying to conceive since I married in October. I have been pregnant before, around seven years ago, but for personal reasons I did not continue with the pregnancy. I hope that the fact I got pregnant before (it was with my current partner, now husband) means that there are no underlying issues but who knows? :shrug: 

First try was in November so that makes me into the fourth month of trying now, I ovulated last week but am pretty sure I am out this month as for various reasons was unable to BD enough, last time was two days before estimated ovulation. 

I haven't been taking my BBT, I have noted my cycles for the past year or so on My Monthly Cycles and feel lucky that I have a regular 27-30 day cycle with strong ovulation signs each month. I take lots of vitamins and am a healthy weight, I exercise regularly, I don't drink to excess so I guess it is my age that is my barrier (DH is 32) but I am hopeful it will happen when in good time. 

Good luck to you all and fingers crossed that this is it for you Joey.


----------



## DHime

Joeys - You may need to try FMU. Everyone is different though. Depending on implation time, there may not be enough hormones to get a BFP yet. Never know. FX for you anyway.

Jaz - good luck with the appointment.

As for me - I had an bad argument with my DH on Sat. He was angry at me again and actually yelled at me when I tried to hug him after he came home from work. After I tore him down for for being a complete ass. We got down to the meat of the matter. It wasn't that I was being unattentive. I even brought him lunch that day. (all the way across town btw) He was focusing on anything even perceived as negative. I asked him to get a door for me because my hands were full and he got mad cause he didn't hear me say thank you. I finally told him that if he wants a mommy then he needs to go back to his mother. By the end we patched things up though. I have never seen this side of my DH before. I knew he was clingy but I like that as a counter act to my independance. I am feeling so very insecure right now. The 1 person who I need the most is not proving to be a source of strength and positivity. I wish mt family was closer. At least then I would have more emotional support. Thank goodness for you ladies.


----------



## DHime

welcome Lux! 
Glad to have you here. Are you doing anything aside from BBT tracking? Any fertility vits or anything?


----------



## joeys3453

DHime thanks maybe this is my sign that I shouldn't have tested and just wait till maybe wed or so and if AF hasn't showed up then try to test again. :shrug: 

I am sorry that you and hd had an argument this weekend. That does not help with everything. sounds like he is being selfish and just wants all the attention back on him. I am sorry hopefully it will get better and you are right you can always vent or talk to us on here we are here for you!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hi DHime, thanks. I am not tracking my BBT, my cycles are regular and I have ovulation signs each month (plenty of EWCM and strong cramps, bloating each month) so I don't think it would really assist me. 

Hmm, vitamins. I take Royal Jelly (for past month), Vitamin C and Zinc supplement, Flaxseed oil, A-Z vitamin and a B complex, also EPO up until ovulation for the past three months. My husband takes the same apart from the EPO obviously. I also switched to full fat milk when we started which is supposed to be fantastic for healthy egg creation. 

I take a spoon of Supergreen powder supplement first thing each morning with water.

We also use ConceivePlus during the fertile period.

I'm at a loss what more I can do...

Any other suggestions are gladly welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## NellieRae

:hug: Dhime. I know exactly what you mean about wishing family were closer right now. I feel the same. Sometimes men take a while to "get it." I've heard women say that a husband who wasn't all she hoped during a first pregnancy, finally melted when the baby was born & became a great father. It sounds like your dh is pretty emotionally sensitive at the moment. Is this totally out of character for him? Is he having his own sympathy hormonal moments? It sounds like the last thing a pregnant lady needs, regardless. Hope things get better over there soon. 

Joeys, I wouldn't put too much trust in a 13 dpo test either, if it wasn't fmu. Try again tomorrow with fmu! FX for you!


----------



## joeys3453

NellieRae said:


> :hug: Dhime. I know exactly what you mean about wishing family were closer right now. I feel the same. Sometimes men take a while to "get it." I've heard women say that a husband who wasn't all she hoped during a first pregnancy, finally melted when the baby was born & became a great father. It sounds like your dh is pretty emotionally sensitive at the moment. Is this totally out of character for him? Is he having his own sympathy hormonal moments? It sounds like the last thing a pregnant lady needs, regardless. Hope things get better over there soon.
> 
> Joeys, I wouldn't put too much trust in a 13 dpo test either, if it wasn't fmu. Try again tomorrow with fmu! FX for you!

I agree with NillieRae, he might be having a pitty party for himself. remember to take care of yourself! :thumbup:

Yes I am just going to keep temping and hopefully that will help clue me in also. Since last month my dpo was only 11. so this is a good sign that i can think of. not trying to get my hopes up just trying to relax. :dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome to the thread, LuxLisbon! You're already doing a lot there, so I can't really think of anything else to suggest, other than fertility tests if you think there's something wrong. It's probably all fine, though, as you've been trying only for a few months. Your age shouldn't yet matter either.


DHime, I'm sorry your DH is acting like a brat right now, but that kind of thing actually is pretty common. It probably takes a while for many of them to digest the news and actually learn to live with it. He's a lot younger than you are, too, if I remember correctly, and that often doesn't really help (we're 5 years apart in our case and it often shows when it comes any baby-related issues). Hopefully you'll figure it all out. Actually, I'm sure you will, but it does suck, at the same time, that you have to go through all of it. 

As for my tests... ugh. I scheduled a follow-up with the doctor for March 21st, but right now I am debating on biting the bullet and getting my HSG done sooner... rather than later. Ugh.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hi Jazavac, thank you. I guess it is a question of patience and if and when the time is right it will happen.

What is the HSG test for? Is it a blood test or something more invasive? I think I am with you, if something is wrong I would rather now and deal with it as issues arise.

Your posts (and Coco's actually) have always been pretty interesting to me as it seems we are all married to men from other countries and living overseas (I am British, my husband is French and we live in Switzerland) and I could empathise with some of your comments on living away from your home country.


----------



## Jazavac

Ooo, welcome to the relocated club, then! :) 

HSG test aims for your fallopian tubes and actually shows whether or not they are blocked. It's uncomfortable (and probably even painful, too), as they need to shoot some dye up your private parts to see if it'll go through the tubes at all. Then they take some X-rays. Not fun. I've done all my bloods already and now we need to move onto some big-girl-infertility things. 

My cycles are regular, my hormones are fine, but one of them shows that my ovarian reserve is declining and, therefore, 8 months were more than enough for us to keep failing at home. Since everything else seems to be perfectly fine with me, the doctor is right now blaming our slightly messed up sperm for the failure and is shifting the plan towards some insemination. Medicated, too. So I am slightly freaking out.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Okay, yes in that case one of my friends has gone through this procedure, she had a laparoscopy for it.

Yes, I am sure you are freaking out, it sounds nerveracking, but if the procedures are successful then the reward will be priceless! Apparently the success stats on artificial insemination (IUI) is around 10% each time, so that is only slightly less than the monthly rate for a woman of our age (approximately 15% each month) and you can always tip the odds in your favour, or else why would are we taking all of these supplements :haha: which *supposedly* boost our fertility and the health of our eggs. Ah, maybe the reason is it makes us feel like we have some control over this situation *yeah right*.


----------



## timeforababy

DHime said:


> FX for Joeys
> Time for baby - Where in the us?
> 
> I just made a giant batch of home made buttermilk cornbread. The southern country way. none of that sweet crap. lol

He's gone to Boston for 2 days then Washington somewhere for 3 days. He's staying the weekend as flights were much cheaper if he stayed a Saturday night and he has to make his travel budget stretch this year.

But it does mean I will get my Reese's and Cap'n Crunch :D :D


----------



## joeys3453

i had captain crunch sometimes for supper when we are too lazy to cook! :thumbup:


----------



## timeforababy

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Hi Jazavac, thank you. I guess it is a question of patience and if and when the time is right it will happen.
> 
> What is the HSG test for? Is it a blood test or something more invasive? I think I am with you, if something is wrong I would rather now and deal with it as issues arise.
> 
> Your posts (and Coco's actually) have always been pretty interesting to me as it seems we are all married to men from other countries and living overseas (I am British, my husband is French and we live in Switzerland) and I could empathise with some of your comments on living away from your home country.

Welcome :) 

I'm not British but I've ended up marrying a Brit and staying here.

I definitely know what it feels like to live far away from home (6500 miles from my family :( )


----------



## Jazavac

I'm 7883 kilometers away from my family. Brrr.

Our chances for IUI are slightly smaller because I'm 34 (they usually do them a lot more often when the woman is younger) and because our SA is a bit messed up, too. The reward can be huge, but the price is.... ugh. 

I am trying to remain... hm, okay, not positive, but at least alive. :lol: 

About to call the clinic and schedule something, if it'll work when it works out for me.


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> i had captain crunch sometimes for supper when we are too lazy to cook! :thumbup:

I sometimes have a pack open and dip into it as a snack...:blush: :happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

Jazavac said:


> I'm 7883 kilometers away from my family. Brrr.
> 
> Our chances for IUI are slightly smaller because I'm 34 (they usually do them a lot more often when the woman is younger) and because our SA is a bit messed up, too. The reward can be huge, but the price is.... ugh.
> 
> I am trying to remain... hm, okay, not positive, but at least alive. :lol:
> 
> About to call the clinic and schedule something, if it'll work when it works out for me.

:( fingers crossed and hope it all works out for you.


-------------------------

Just watching a documentary on TV about poor families in America and tent cities. Very sad, watching children describe how they don't have dinner at "home" and how they only eat free school meals.


----------



## joeys3453

So when I wipe every now and then there is slight brown it isn't really heavy.


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> well, it looks like I'm out for this month (already)
> 
> I have/had 28 day cycles but the last one was 31 days and I had +OPK on CD16.
> 
> Started temping and My Ovulation Chart seems to be showing that I'm not ovulating yet (CD6, 7 I woke up a bit late, hence the spike) but it seems likely to be next week.
> 
> Hubby is off to America for a week for work so I'm just going to monitor and see what my body is doing.
> 
> And if my mother calls again reminding me again how EVERYONE is expecting, I am going to strangle her.

I was informed today that there are no less than 5 preg at my school--i could hhave thrown myself in front of a bus!:cry:


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Welcome to the thread, LuxLisbon! You're already doing a lot there, so I can't really think of anything else to suggest, other than fertility tests if you think there's something wrong. It's probably all fine, though, as you've been trying only for a few months. Your age shouldn't yet matter either.
> 
> 
> DHime, I'm sorry your DH is acting like a brat right now, but that kind of thing actually is pretty common. It probably takes a while for many of them to digest the news and actually learn to live with it. He's a lot younger than you are, too, if I remember correctly, and that often doesn't really help (we're 5 years apart in our case and it often shows when it comes any baby-related issues). Hopefully you'll figure it all out. Actually, I'm sure you will, but it does suck, at the same time, that you have to go through all of it.
> 
> As for my tests... ugh. I scheduled a follow-up with the doctor for March 21st, but right now I am debating on biting the bullet and getting my HSG done sooner... rather than later. Ugh.

I had an HSG done in November--good luck with that! That is how i found out for sure that i have a didelphic uterus, the dr could only find 1/2 but MY dr knew both halves were in there-at least i know the left side is clear and open!:dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

I still haven't booked mine. 

The more I read about it, the less I want it, but at the same time, it's absolutely impossible for me to agree to have something done if I don't know just about any and all details. So ughhhhhhh.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Ooo, welcome to the relocated club, then! :)
> 
> HSG test aims for your fallopian tubes and actually shows whether or not they are blocked. It's uncomfortable (and probably even painful, too), as they need to shoot some dye up your private parts to see if it'll go through the tubes at all. Then they take some X-rays. Not fun. I've done all my bloods already and now we need to move onto some big-girl-infertility things.
> 
> My cycles are regular, my hormones are fine, but one of them shows that my ovarian reserve is declining and, therefore, 8 months were more than enough for us to keep failing at home. Since everything else seems to be perfectly fine with me, the doctor is right now blaming our slightly messed up sperm for the failure and is shifting the plan towards some insemination. Medicated, too. So I am slightly freaking out.

My HSG was horribly painful but that might be because i have 2 half uteruses and he kept STABBING me in my UTERUS looking for the other "entrance". my dr and i have concluded that he didnt know WHAT he was doing! It was so painful, there wasnt anything i could do but cry! The surgeon kept saying "its VERY rare", in an astonished whispery voice and i kept thinking well, ya moron--its not THAT rare, you got your face in one RIGHT now! Can ya smell what the Rock is cookin'? ha ha ha my hubs is watching wrestling at the moment! :dohh: I hope yours goes better than mine!


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> I still haven't booked mine.
> 
> The more I read about it, the less I want it, but at the same time, it's absolutely impossible for me to agree to have something done if I don't know just about any and all details. So ughhhhhhh.


its kinda important--so painful or not, you really should get it done. First they use a clamp to open up your uterus, then they use a catheter to hold open your uterus whilst they inject dye when the dye is in there, they insert an internal u/s camera. Then they take an xray and at the same time, you are on the u/s so you get immediate results. I had alot of pain but no blood or drainage <sorry> and once the equipement was removed i felt no pain. If your tubes are blocked, all this treatment is for nothing. Its a moo point!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies hAppy valentines day! 
Hope everyone is well. 
DHime I'm sorry to hear about your hubby. It sure sounds like he is anxious about something but covering it up by being critical. Could he be doubting himself as a parent or thinking about his own parents and what they were like????? 
I am having some of own issues with DH too. We have an FS appt tomorrow when we get all our results back.... So feeling a bit stressed and nervou

Jaz the Hsg is painful but it will be worth it if it unclogs any "stuff" in your tubes

Welcome luxlisbon ! It sounds like you got all ttc bases covered so now it's a matter of waiting for your eggy to pop . GL!


----------



## Lisa40

Jaz,
I had my hsg while having my cyst removed so I was asleep & therefore I don't know how painful it is, but while they said my tubes were fine and clear anyway I still firmly believe that it helped get our bfp.
Oh swimmers were really bad too, only 1ml volume and 4% progression, so I think that although my tubes were passable anyway I think the flush helped to clear out any old debris.
It could be complete balls but you do hear of a few women who get their bfp after a hsg. :thumbup:
good luck anyway :hugs:


----------



## piya

hi,
can i join in.. I am 31 yr old and ttc since 6 months.. hAVE PCO, recurrent UTI, IRREGULAR CYCLES... dont know will i be able to get pregnant, fed up of TTC... gynae appt on 16th..


----------



## joeys3453

happy valentines day ladies!!!:flower: I hope everyone is doing well. So on to day 36 14dpo. still having slight cramps no spotting the brown spotting that i kind of had yesterday is gone. I woke up so how and sweaty this morning my temp was a little lower than yesterday but then I also know i was sleeping with my mouth open when I woke up. :nope:


----------



## flangel813

I had my HSG in September and it wasn't bad at all. I was expecting a lot worse, and it ended up being not a big deal. My tubes were clear, I hear the experience may be different if there is a blockage.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hello again, thanks for the welcomes and Hi Piya.

Joey are these all good signs for you or do you think it is your period gearing up to start?

For others that are having difficulties in conceiving, do you have a cut off point? Personally, I will continue trying as I am until the end of the year. If nothing has happened by then I will go to the doctors, if something easily fixable is discovered then I/or my husband would go through the processes but I would be reluctant to go any further and have any invasive treatments. I think for us if it doesn't happen naturally we will not pursue it further and will enjoy our lives as non-parents.


----------



## joeys3453

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Hello again, thanks for the welcomes and Hi Piya.
> 
> Joey are these all good signs for you or do you think it is your period gearing up to start?
> 
> For others that are having difficulties in conceiving, do you have a cut off point? Personally, I will continue trying as I am until the end of the year. If nothing has happened by then I will go to the doctors, if something easily fixable is discovered then I/or my husband would go through the processes but I would be reluctant to go any further and have any invasive treatments. I think for us if it doesn't happen naturally we will not pursue it further and will enjoy our lives as non-parents.

These are good signs because normally my cycles are any where from 28-33. I can tell when my period is here too i get cramps really bad around my hip and the cramps that i am having are a little lower and they are not constant like af cramps. Also my temp is normally not this high for this long. SO I believe these are good signs. last month my lp was only 11 and so far this month it is 14 and counting. so that is great news.:happydance:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Oh goodness wow, I've got my fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## DHime

Welcome piya (hope i didnt misspell)

Joeys.... watching you like a hawk. fx for you babe! u gonna test again????


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Welcome piya (hope i didnt misspell)
> 
> Joeys.... watching you like a hawk. fx for you babe! u gonna test again????

thanks and I am not sure maybe tomorrow but not really sure. don't want to get my hopes up i guess it all depends on what my temp is in the morning. That at least helps me a little! :dohh: 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, I just took another look at your chart and I'd actually say you ovulated on CD25, not when FF thinks you did. Your OPK+ continued for two more days after what FF thinks is your ovulation date, plus you have a clearer temperature rise after CD 25 than you do where the crosshairs are at the moment. I just think the whole confusion happened with your CM, etc. Either way, it doesn't really matter that much! I'll keep my fingers crossed.


Our cutoff was 6 cycles, per our FS. We met him again after 8 failed ones and now we're moving on.

I've not yet scheduled my HSG, but I did talk to the nurse again today. Overall, I'm in a shitty kind of mood because of all the costs and other things that need to be figured out. This is way too much to handle, kind of.


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, piya!


Thanks everyone for the experiences with HSG. I'm still scared of it, as well as I am terrified of all the fertility drugs, too.


----------



## timeforababy

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Hello again, thanks for the welcomes and Hi Piya.
> 
> Joey are these all good signs for you or do you think it is your period gearing up to start?
> 
> For others that are having difficulties in conceiving, do you have a cut off point? Personally, I will continue trying as I am until the end of the year. If nothing has happened by then I will go to the doctors, if something easily fixable is discovered then I/or my husband would go through the processes but I would be reluctant to go any further and have any invasive treatments. I think for us if it doesn't happen naturally we will not pursue it further and will enjoy our lives as non-parents.

I really want a child, OH has two from a previous marriage. We are in a unique situation, I am 32, he is 48 and I don't want him to be too old to enjoy a child so his age is the cut-off rather than mine. 

The problem is that in the UK, the NHS won't do anything until you've been trying for a year and it can be another year before you get referred. So I'm not sure what to do :(

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
welcome piya!

joeys : fingers x. when are you going to test again?


----------



## Jazavac

I guess you - lie. Or I would do it. They can't really prove when I have sex or for how long I have been trying, can they?


----------



## onebumpplease

Timeforababy, I don't know if there is a difference in England, but I know if you are over the age of 35 in Scotland, the docs will start testing after 6 months. Now I know you aren't but your partner is, would this be a possibility do you think? 

Although there hopefully isn't anything wrong, I know how keen I am to be tested by doc just to make sure things are working, but I know I have to wait the one year.


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> LuxLisbon33 said:
> 
> 
> Hello again, thanks for the welcomes and Hi Piya.
> 
> Joey are these all good signs for you or do you think it is your period gearing up to start?
> 
> For others that are having difficulties in conceiving, do you have a cut off point? Personally, I will continue trying as I am until the end of the year. If nothing has happened by then I will go to the doctors, if something easily fixable is discovered then I/or my husband would go through the processes but I would be reluctant to go any further and have any invasive treatments. I think for us if it doesn't happen naturally we will not pursue it further and will enjoy our lives as non-parents.
> 
> I really want a child, OH has two from a previous marriage. We are in a unique situation, I am 32, he is 48 and I don't want him to be too old to enjoy a child so his age is the cut-off rather than mine.
> 
> The problem is that in the UK, the NHS won't do anything until you've been trying for a year and it can be another year before you get referred. So I'm not sure what to do :(
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> welcome piya!
> 
> joeys : fingers x. when are you going to test again?Click to expand...

Part of me wants to test when I get home but then part of me wants to wait for a few more days and see what my temp is doing????:shrug:


----------



## DHime

JOEYS - Doing well today. Thanks for asking. Getting alot of back pain lately


----------



## joeys3453

well make sure to take it easy and to stretch and all the fun stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## DHime

will do joeys. In your shoes I would be testing in the am and pm. lol

Oh and I got chicken with telling my boss today. I ended up buying him a CARD and signing it from me, ash (my dh), and button. 
With a side note that he will meet Button in August. Followed by the word surprise!

yep.... chicken. Im a chicken


----------



## Jazavac

Random question!

I am just not sure anymore which is which, or if I'm making things up, or if this... or that.

I started out learning English when I was six and for about 10 years, or longer, it was British English, with the British teachers and professors, as well as native speakers. Later on, there was more and more American influence getting in. The last few years of my language school, which at that point was more of a hobby, I had mostly American native speakers.

Anyway. The way I originally was taught, babies were always referred to as _its_; the gender of the noun was neutral. Even toddlers, and children in general were always an it, if you didn't know their gender.

In the US, everyone stares at me blankly when I use the pronoun it while referring to a child, baby, infant, toddler or any offspring, even though nobody in the conversation knows the gender of the said (sometimes hypothetical baby). 

So is there an actual difference between the two... cultures?

Or do I need to elaborate some more? I'm kind of in a hurry, so I'm running off for now!


----------



## DHime

I a;ways said it but DH doesn't like it so I say button. to me it's an it till you know the gender at least


----------



## Jazavac

Ok, that makes sense! To me, at least. :lol:

It's just that any and all children/babies/infants/whatever are to me an it, unless we're talking about specific ones. That's how I was taught, I suppose, so it's still sticking around.


----------



## aleja

Lisa40 said:


> Jaz,
> I had my hsg while having my cyst removed so I was asleep & therefore I don't know how painful it is, but while they said my tubes were fine and clear anyway I still firmly believe that it helped get our bfp.
> Oh swimmers were really bad too, only 1ml volume and 4% progression, so I think that although my tubes were passable anyway I think the flush helped to clear out any old debris.
> It could be complete balls but you do hear of a few women who get their bfp after a hsg. :thumbup:
> good luck anyway :hugs:

hi lisa hope your bean is going well. you have given me some hope reading the barriers you guys experienced as I am currently having the same issue. We got FS results back today and they were terrible:nope:
My tests all fine. good eggs and hormones, OV normal etc but DH has 1 million sperm count with 10 % movement: FS said normal is above 20 million sperm. 
At least We have a reason why we haven't fallen pregnant but it pretty much means we have about 2% chance each month of a natural conception. FS is suggesting IUI or ICIS pretty much ASAP due to my age 34.

Hearing that you got a natural BFP has given my some hope that it can happen. 

Lux- 12 months is normal cut off point before seeing specialist but in hindsight I wish I had insisted that DH get a sperm test done last year. Because this new information really changes things for us....


----------



## piya

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Hello again, thanks for the welcomes and Hi Piya.
> 
> Joey are these all good signs for you or do you think it is your period gearing up to start?
> 
> For others that are having difficulties in conceiving, do you have a cut off point? Personally, I will continue trying as I am until the end of the year. If nothing has happened by then I will go to the doctors, if something easily fixable is discovered then I/or my husband would go through the processes but I would be reluctant to go any further and have any invasive treatments. I think for us if it doesn't happen naturally we will not pursue it further and will enjoy our lives as non-parents.

hi dear,thanks for welcome..
I had decided cut off to be 1yr.. but now I cant wait so got enrolled in fertility clinic after 6 months TTC. I hate TTC, ready for any invasive treatment now.. I want to hold my child..soon....
lots of baby dust to everyone...


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey ladies,

I got my BFP yesterday! 

Hope it happens for you all soon too x


----------



## piya

AmeliaLily said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday!
> 
> Hope it happens for you all soon too x

congrats dear for BFP...
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AmeliaLily

Thanks piya


----------



## Lisa40

aleja said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Jaz,
> I had my hsg while having my cyst removed so I was asleep & therefore I don't know how painful it is, but while they said my tubes were fine and clear anyway I still firmly believe that it helped get our bfp.
> Oh swimmers were really bad too, only 1ml volume and 4% progression, so I think that although my tubes were passable anyway I think the flush helped to clear out any old debris.
> It could be complete balls but you do hear of a few women who get their bfp after a hsg. :thumbup:
> good luck anyway :hugs:
> 
> hi lisa hope your bean is going well. you have given me some hope reading the barriers you guys experienced as I am currently having the same issue. We got FS results back today and they were terrible:nope:
> My tests all fine. good eggs and hormones, OV normal etc but DH has 1 million sperm count with 10 % movement: FS said normal is above 20 million sperm.
> At least We have a reason why we haven't fallen pregnant but it pretty much means we have about 2% chance each month of a natural conception. FS is suggesting IUI or ICIS pretty much ASAP due to my age 34.
> 
> Hearing that you got a natural BFP has given my some hope that it can happen.
> 
> Lux- 12 months is normal cut off point before seeing specialist but in hindsight I wish I had insisted that DH get a sperm test done last year. Because this new information really changes things for us....Click to expand...

Oh Aleja I am so sorry to hear this. It's horrible when the problem is your OH. Mine used to joke about it but I know he felt bad :cry:

Although sometimes there are things that he can do with just diet & lifestyle to improve things. My OH cut down to only 4-6 units of alcohol a week, cut out caffiene altogether, drank lots more water, stopped putting the laptop on his bits :haha: & no hot baths. He didn't smoke but if your OH does, he needs to try & quit too.

Apparently male sub fertility is becoming a lot more common due to the modern lifestyle which just doesn't help the little :spermy:

In addition to this the doctor told him to take 400mg of Vit E, 1000mg vit C 375mg magnesium, 15mg zinc. He tried these since Sept and then got tested again in December, it had improved a little but not much and so the doc prescribed Tamoxifen, but he had only been taking this for a few weeks & the :spermy: take 72 days to form so I'm not sure if this was anything to do with it.

He's still taking all of the above & will get tested again in April (just in case things go wrong this time) so I'll keep you posted if it improves further.

We told the doc that he had been taking wellman conception but the doc said not to bother as it doesn't give the vitamins in a high enough dose for men with known issues, so go to your local pharmacy & pick up those above & remember to get him to cut out any alcohol & caffiiene as it dehydrates & the little :spermy: need lots of water to form properly.

My OH was a little reluctant as he is the type that wants to know that something will work before he does it (especially if it meant cutting out drinks with the boys lol) but he agreed to try it. This was September & we got our BFP in Jan, so within 4 months.

Again I can't say exactly what helped & whether any of it did at all or if it was that fluke 2%, but it couldn't have hurt.

Anyway, sorry to ramble on, just wanted to give you a few tips that we were given.

Good luck sweetie :hugs:

xx


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Amelia Lily - Congratulations! Any advice/anything you did differently this month?

Timeforababy - Yes, it may suck that you have to wait for a year to get help for possible fertility issues but unfortunately the NHS is not a bottomless pit of money (I should know I worked for them :winkwink:) so interventions have to be prioritised accordingly. There is always the option of going private if your funds allow?

Joey - You must be on tenterhooks but yes you have a better chance of getting a positive test if you wait a few days longer.

Jazavac - I probably wouldn't refer to child (in-utero or otherwise) as 'it' if I didn't know the sex. I suppose I would say go with the longwinded 'he or she'. Parents can be pretty sensitive when it comes to their little ones and describing him/her as it could cause offence. :shrug: *erring on the side of caution*


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Also yikes, reading your post, Lisa40, on everything a guy shouldn't do in order to keep healthy sperm my husband does them all. He smokes, he drinks espresso's everyday (don't all French people?! *not stereotyping at all*) and loves taking a long, hot, relaxing bath at the weekend. 

On the plus side he willingly takes all vitamins I throw at him, eats healthly and drinks plenty of water.

Interesting about the Wellman conception advice too, we were both taking those until they ran out a few weeks ago (now just average A-Z vitamin), I don't think I would bother to repurchase (although can't get them here anyway).


----------



## Jazavac

aleja, ugh, I'm sorry about the SA. There might be some room for improvement, but the way our RE put it, even one single sperm is enough for them to work with. I'd go with IUIs first, because it's cheaper and a lot less invasive. If your AMH is fine, you have some time to experiment.

Amelia, congrats on your BFP!

As for it vs. he/she, it's too much to think about, as I've always refered to babies as 'its'. I was just mostly curious if there was some rule I wasn't aware of. American baby magazines often decide to randomly assign a sex to imaginary babies they write about and it makes the articles sound ridiculous, if you ask me. :shrug: But then again, the two baby magazines I get (one is free, the other one I got for free) are the biggest pieces of rubbish I've ever laid my hands on. I would be worried for parents who actually pick up that advice and live by it. Ugh, terrible.


----------



## Jazavac

My husband doesn't drink or smoke, never has. He eats a healthy diet, lives a healthy, active life as much as he can, given the disability and all. Still, sperm count is 12 million and motility is 3 (needs to be 4%). Our clinic considers 15 million to be the low sperm cutoff number, though. 

We haven't been using supplements, though, other than regular multivitamins and we've not tried any drugs either. It's a thin line between getting the right thing and screwing the guy over even more with things like testosterone and some other prescription drugs.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

What was the advice in the magazine Jazavac? Sounds interesting..

With regard to taking supplements, I know many people think they are a waste and just give you expensive urine, but I have taken them for years and years (probably because my mother has always been into supplementing) and do feel benefit from them (even placebo effect is an effect right?).

For the purposes of trying to conceive I changed to a preconception vitamin for a while (to be honest I am not convinced of the benefit of these over your average complete vitamin), Royal Jelly (supposed to help with the creation of healthy eggs and general health, once again unsure about the benefit of these, it's not like I can see my own eggs) and a Vitamin C and Zinc supplement extra. 

One thing I will say is that since taking the Royal Jelly and Vitamin C and Zinc (past 5 weeks or so) there has been a noticeable increase in the volume of, erm, sperm. Whether this is coincidence or not I don't know but it is enough for us to keep taking them.


----------



## DHime

Amelia - Congrats! FX for a sticky little one! Have fun on cloud 9! :hugs:

Lisa - you made sweetpea!

I think the it versus he/she is a suject that is different for everyone and depends much on the individuals upbringing. I prefer it to assuming a sex due to my own experiences. Once I know what I have, I will say he or she. Why else would the classic phrase be: It's a boy/girl. 
I have gone up to someone with a baby in blue before andasked how old he was. The lady yelled at me and said he was a she. People are easily offended no matter what you say these days so just do what feels right to you. That's just my way anyway.

Oh! My boss sent me a text after I left saying congrats. (yes I left the card and ran) I got in the am to hear he was totally freaking out about it. Now I am glad I left. I had a feeling he would freak and I was right. Apparently he was pacing the floor saying "oh shit" over and over for an hour. I guess I had a moment of self preservation instict going on. If I had been there my stress level would have gone thru the roof and a 3 day migraine would have ensued. 

How are my ladies doing today?
Any news Joeys?


----------



## joeys3453

nothing new besides my temp dropped today so I believe af is coming. :cry:


----------



## Jazavac

I do believe in the placebo thing... every once in a while. I have given up on my prenatal, too, as I stopped caring to deal with the sickness pretty much every morning. I'll go back to it if I'll have to, but for now, there's no point. As far as the egg quality goes, there's little to nothing that they've figured out about it. Perhaps maybe that DHEAs things, but I don't care to try. We eat a healthy diet, so we should be fine as is. There' will be another SA done within the next month, or so, so we'll find out if it's gotten better or worse. Maybe it's just the same, too. With a late-descended testicle, we're actually doing pretty fine.

As far as the magazines go, they're plain horrible. They advertise formula left and right and explain to mothers that it's just fine to not breastfeed because not everyone needs to do it. They say that it's okay to let your baby to cry itself to sleep in another room because, after the first 4-5 weeks, it doesn't really need you anymore and it's time for it to learn to be on its own. They advertize jumpers, walkers and other things I personally would never use, as well as the little torture-equipment, the Bumbo seat, in which babies look like they're being stuck absolutely against their will. Even the box of that thing says it's made for babies who can't sit on their own, starting at like 1 month of age (or even earlier). I've seen babies I know sit in it, and I've seen videos on Youtube. Ugh, scary. They also advertise teaching the baby how to walk (as early as possible) and many other things I am absolutely against, such as water and tea right away, as well as solid foods pretty much whenever you feel like it. They also consider canned/powdered/artificial baby food to be the only good option for your baby. And disposable diapers, too, of course.

I might be a bit off, overall, compared to the norm and all, but the majority of crap in those papers usually makes me terrified. :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, sorry about your temp. I still think, though, that you're on 10DPO today, not where FF is keeping you. So there could be plenty of time to find out what's going on!


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i think i am off just not really sure where at! :shrug: i guess just trying to relax and let my body try to figure out what it is doing. nothing I can really do about it. :nope:


----------



## NellieRae

Jaza, there is no _official_ rule - its not strange to refer to an unborn child of unknown sex as "it." But it is very strange to refer to any living child, even a stranger's as "it" because it just makes the child sound like a thing or an animal, rather than a person. When talking about my friends' children, I would never refer to any one of them as "it." That's probably the reason for the blank stares - its unusual and they're caught off guard. 

Dhime, I had to laugh at your telling-the-boss story. At least its over and done with, but I think its pretty unprofessional for your boss to "freak out" over a pregnancy at work. I'm glad you were spared. 
Back pain is also now an everyday part of life for me - but the worst at night, when no amount of tossing & turning can make it ease up for long. I have my next appt on Friday, so I'll talk to her about some non-medicated remedies that hopefully will work.

Joeys, hang in there a bit. :hugs: We'll see what happens in the next couple of days, but Jaz may be right about you Oing later than ff says you did.


----------



## DHime

Nellie - I am so glad you laughed. I found it unprofessional too but my boss isn't your average executive. He had ADHD so he can't stop his thoughts from spewing out of his mouth even if he wanted to. I am used to it by now after being with him for 3 years.

I was so nervous about it and I guess now I know why. A GUT INSTICT IS A VERY POWERFUL THING. I just never knew how much.


----------



## joeys3453

so if that is correct i just updated my ff with my O being cd25 and today would be 12dpo which is still better than 11 like last month. still no AF or symptoms other than slight cramps like i have been having the whole time during LP. :shrug:


----------



## DHime

Come on Joeybean I wanna a joeybean


----------



## Jazavac

I think it's pretty hilarious how you told your boss, DHime. And it seems like he deserved it!

As for the baby thing, I guess I didn't really explain it correctly. I don't refer to existent children, those that we know of (whoever is talking about them) as its. But children in general are, at least that's how they taught me in school (English school). In Croatian, they absolutely are the neutral gender, no matter what, but the right pronouns are used, sex-dependent, when it's known who exactly you are talking about. 

Here's an actual example.

Person A is pregnant with a baby B, unknown sex. Most people around me would say: "When my baby is born, he or she will go to daycare." I'd say, "it would go to daycare". If they know B was going to be a boy, he'd go to daycare, of course. 

If your (hypothetical) child was sick, how would you take care of IT? I would never say him or her, as we have no clue what the hypothetical child actually is. If your baby girl Mary was sick, she wouldn't be an it, she'd be a her.

Some children in Africa are starving. Should we help one? What should we send IT? If the child in Africa had a name and we had some info on it and it happened to be a boy, I'd say that I'd send HIM a bag of goodies, of course, or money, or whatever.

The doctors I've seen so far have talked about our potential babies as 'its', for instance. The magazines always talk about babies as hims or hers. Like, if your two your old child gets a cold, give HER Tylenol. And of course they have no clue which baby in particular is sick. I would just write: If your two your old child gets sick, give IT Tylenol. Unless I knew the person I was talking to, as well as their child(ren).

Ok, I am now done killing time at work. :lol:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Yeah in those instances it is not odd to say 'it'. I don't know why you would get blank looks for that. I always find it strange that British English books are translated over to American English for the US market, for example tap translated to faucet etc. It's not the same for the UK market and we can work out what the differences in words mean, it makes the book more interesting, although I have to admit wondering what 'broiling' a peanut butter sandwich meant when I was a kid reading the Super Fudge books. :wacko:


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Come on Joeybean I wanna a joeybean

Oh i want a joeybean also i am just not sure it is going to happen my temp dropped but still no af. :shrug: so maybe still in the clear???


----------



## timeforababy

AmeliaLily said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday!
> 
> Hope it happens for you all soon too x

Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Timeforababy - Yes, it may suck that you have to wait for a year to get help for possible fertility issues but unfortunately the NHS is not a bottomless pit of money (I should know I worked for them :winkwink:) so interventions have to be prioritised accordingly. There is always the option of going private if your funds allow?

:) I completely understand but the cut off points need to have a bit more discretion. If we wait 2 years, then hubby will be 51 when baby is born, which is just on the verge on being too old to look after one, I think. Not sure on going private, I am hoping for the regular sex thing to work :thumbup:


CD17 and no temp rise and neg OPK. at least OH isn't here so we're not missing out on babymaking.

Can someone tell me how to get an avatar and put a signature on? (with the lovely tickers and links to my ov chart?)


----------



## DHime

Joeys - sorry sweetie. Maybe next month? Are you still above the cover line?

Jaz - I totally get that


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Joeys - sorry sweetie. Maybe next month? Are you still above the cover line?
> 
> Jaz - I totally get that

well i can't really tell what my coverline is depending on what day is my O date. haha I feel like this month I am losing it! :dohh: but I believe I am. I still feel very warm and have weird cramping but not like AF cramps. Plus I have woken up at 5 am 3 mornings in a row to pee and normally i can hold it or it doesn't wake me up i get up at 6. Oh and I don't usually drink anything after 8.:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

You could manually adjust your crosshairs, joeys. Right now, I assume you used your OPKs to move them, right? That's why they are in red and the confused program moved the coverline, too. It's too high now, pretty much. Your follicular phase likely wasn't all below the line.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> You could manually adjust your crosshairs, joeys. Right now, I assume you used your OPKs to move them, right? That's why they are in red and the confused program moved the coverline, too. It's too high now, pretty much. Your follicular phase likely wasn't all below the line.

Jazz u are correct I am not sure what my coverline would be? I have some cramps right above my right ovary and in my back not like af type but still no af and slight brown spotting only when I wipe every now and thwn


----------



## Jazavac

It's probably around 97.5 or something, but that's not really important. 

With spotting and the dip, I'd probably expect AF to show up tomorrow, unfortunately. But it's not over until it's over, of course! I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## LolaM

It looks like i am playing Stump the Fertility Monitor again this month--its only my fav game ever!!:haha:


----------



## joeys3453

well af showed up last night! :cry: so i go in tomorrow for day 3 lab!:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Sorry about the AF, joeys! But you'll get your tests done, at least!


Slow day on BnB, it seems. Just about any and all threads are asleep. :bored:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks jaz. yes it will be nice to get the labs and any other testing done to verify what is going on if all the waiting is worth it or if ther eis something wrong with me that is preventing a bfp. :shrug: yes it seems like a slow day on here.


----------



## DHime

OK
I just heard on the radio that in Europe they have found a connection between infertility and gluten sensitivity.
I heard this on national public radio and someone asked the question about infertility. Something worth looking into. Apparently many women go gluten free and it helps thier egg quality. American docs don't buy it but I wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## joeys3453

wow DHime you're a peach!!!:happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy, I know I said this before, but just in case. Would the docs not see you after 6 months because of your partners age? It would seem unfair for it to rely solely on your age...


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> timeforababy, I know I said this before, but just in case. Would the docs not see you after 6 months because of your partners age? It would seem unfair for it to rely solely on your age...

:) Sorry, must have missed this earlier.

I don't think the NHS will be v helpful as he has 2 children from a previous marriage. I absolutely understand they don't have that much money to spread around and in reality, it's probably me rather than him.

This is hammered home by the fact today is CD18 and my OPKs are still negative :dohh:


----------



## bunda

timeforababy, I've just noticed you're in my neighbourhood. I'm BN3 (which should mean something to you even if it means nothing to anyone else, haha).

I'd be tempted to exaggerate how long you've been trying. How can they prove otherwise? He might have two children, but you don't. How many children he already has should have no bearing on your access to NHS fertility services. It's just a question to get the doctors on side. Some are more sympathetic than others (in fact, some seem to have undergone a complete sympath-ectomy. Or maybe that's just mine).

How long have you been trying?


----------



## timeforababy

bunda said:


> timeforababy, I've just noticed you're in my neighbourhood. I'm BN3 (which should mean something to you even if it means nothing to anyone else, haha).
> 
> I'd be tempted to exaggerate how long you've been trying. How can they prove otherwise? He might have two children, but you don't. How many children he already has should have no bearing on your access to NHS fertility services. It's just a question to get the doctors on side. Some are more sympathetic than others (in fact, some seem to have undergone a complete sympath-ectomy. Or maybe that's just mine).
> 
> How long have you been trying?

hello! Didn't realise you were so close by :) I work in BN1 but am just outside the area.

I do want to exaggerate a tiny bit how long we've been trying (stopped pill in Aug 2011, so now is month 7 so not toooooo far to stretch that we've been trying a year...).

NHS doctors are a bit lacking in empathy though, especially the GPs. Mine are particularly useless. I had some funky stomach cramps when I was on the pill and the GP kept saying it was a UTI (it so totally wasn't as there was nothing in my pee). The next one I saw thought it was IBS (definitely not, I eat anything and everything and it happened only at specific instances, no food trigger). I don't even get to see the same doctor each time. I really really really wish I could afford a private GP :(

Sorry everyone for my essays, maybe I should start a TTC journal now. :blush:


----------



## Jazavac

Everyone but me has someone from their neighbourhood here! :pout:


Okay, I am slightly worried. I lightly spot for two days _after_ my period. That's pretty normal for me, as in there every month. On day three, or maybe even the last day of my period, as I don't remember anymore, something long and vein-like came out of me. It's normal for all kinds of stuff to come out of me (sorry for all the TMI!), but this was different. It was 4-5 centimeters long and it really looked like a limp, empty vein of some sort. I was able to, uh, tear it apart pretty much by just twisting it between my fingers (with some tissue paper). I then flushed it, as it didn't resemble anything worth keeping. (<---- bad attempt at cracking a joke in the middle of icky TMI.)

All the spotting went away yesterday and then today - it's back. But it mostly really isn't all that brown, end-of-period kind of thing. This is light bleeding, somewhat pinkish. It comes along with some weird pain in my uterus area, which actually feels like a cramp of some sort. If I had to describe it somehow, it'd be like someone's hand grabbing my uterus, squeezing it, then stretching it right after.

Ugh?

I'd ignore the cramps completely, were it not for the bleeding, or whatever it is. Or I'd ignore the bleeding without the cramps.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Everyone but me has someone from their neighbourhood here! :pout:
> 
> 
> Okay, I am slightly worried. I lightly spot for two days _after_ my period. That's pretty normal for me, as in there every month. On day three, or maybe even the last day of my period, as I don't remember anymore, something long and vein-like came out of me. It's normal for all kinds of stuff to come out of me (sorry for all the TMI!), but this was different. It was 4-5 centimeters long and it really looked like a limp, empty vein of some sort. I was able to, uh, tear it apart pretty much by just twisting it between my fingers (with some tissue paper). I then flushed it, as it didn't resemble anything worth keeping. (<---- bad attempt at cracking a joke in the middle of icky TMI.)
> 
> All the spotting went away yesterday and then today - it's back. But it mostly really isn't all that brown, end-of-period kind of thing. This is light bleeding, somewhat pinkish. It comes along with some weird pain in my uterus area, which actually feels like a cramp of some sort. If I had to describe it somehow, it'd be like someone's hand grabbing my uterus, squeezing it, then stretching it right after.
> 
> Ugh?
> 
> I'd ignore the cramps completely, were it not for the bleeding, or whatever it is. Or I'd ignore the bleeding without the cramps.

That, my dear, is what we call a clot, its just a large piece of your uterine lining coming out. Happens to me sometimes, not as much as it did when i was younger. and now that piece is out, the rest can come out too, i wouldnt worry unless it starts to get super heavy.


----------



## Jazavac

I've been getting clots all my life, which is why this one confused me - it was different, the shape and consistency, not so much the color. It came during my period, though. 

Now I'm just spotting for some whatever reason. Or actually, the spotting stopped with the bad cramps I had this afternoon. All of this spotting/cramp stuff is happening _after_ the period, or its regular timeframe, at least.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> I've been getting clots all my life, which is why this one confused me - it was different, the shape and consistency, not so much the color. It came during my period, though.
> 
> Now I'm just spotting for some whatever reason. Or actually, the spotting stopped with the bad cramps I had this afternoon. All of this spotting/cramp stuff is happening _after_ the period, or its regular timeframe, at least.

ok--gross but---I have had some that were long and stringy and BLUE VEINY--that FREAKED me out and when i was very young, maybe 13 I had an episode...I had AF at the time, i started bleeding heavily and had large clots, i figure they were about golf ball sized, looked like stewed tomatoes. luckily it stopped on its own or i might not have made it out of the shower because i would sooner DIE than talk to anyone about AF. I dont remember being in pain but it happened only once more after that and it was much less severe. Sorry-TMI i know


----------



## LolaM

ok--looks like i o'd on CD 12 or 13 because my temps keep going up and up but FF isnt agreeing with me. Its been quiet in here the last few days...everyone ok?


----------



## joeys3453

morning ladies. hope everyone is have a fantastic friday! :flower: is it normal for your temps to go up when it is the start of AF?:shrug:


----------



## DHime

Timeforbaby - I would totally exagerate. Your DH may have previous kids but that means nothing for now. His spermy count sure has changed with age, diet, and health. A once fertile man can become infertile in no time depending on the situation. Just like us girls. 

Joeys - I think the temp rise is normal after the pre AF drop.

Jaz - k that's totally weird. I have had the clots and stuff before but never added bleeding after af

I totally missed the peach..lol I only know I am getting wicked indiguestion. I now have to drink a full glass of milk with my dinner. I hate milk. If it gets rid of the burning though, I will do it. Bought a gallon of organic milk today so I do end up with a giant baby. 

I don't have anyone in my neighborhood either. I wish there was. It would be a great chance to meet people IRL who are on the same boat as me.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't even care about the neighbourhood anymore - I'd go for the town, surrounding towns and villages, anything.

Yet there's nobody and nothing. It's getting really old, not having anything to do, ever.


----------



## joeys3453

jaz i am sorry to bad you weren't a little closer to me we could get together. I am in ND. SO pretty close and yes i understand about nothing to do. :nope:


----------



## Lisa40

Hey guys, :hi:

sorry to hear that AF got you joeys & that stringy thing sounds weird Jaz :shock: hope it's all ok.

I had some quite sharp pains on my left side on Wed so I took myself off to the emergency room, the doc had a feel about & said things felt ok but that she wanted me to go for a scan this morning to check everything.

Well the scan showed another cyst (only had one removed in January booo) but it did mean that we got to see little flump... he's all in the right place and the right size and we saw a heartbeat too... :shock: :shock: :yipee: :happydance:

They are going to keep an eye on my cyst though but the nurse wasn't too worried. So far so good.

xxx


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for the ultrasound, Lisa!


----------



## onebumpplease

Lisa, wee bit of a worry for you at first there, so glad all is ok really and you got to see/hear :baby: Woot! Keep up the good work ;)


----------



## Jazavac

I. AM. GOING. TO. EXPLODE.

Another battle with the health insurance company. This is not normal anymore. Seriously.


----------



## Lisa40

Whats happened jaz?

Xx


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> morning ladies. hope everyone is have a fantastic friday! :flower: is it normal for your temps to go up when it is the start of AF?:shrug:

My temps go down when im waiting on AF


----------



## Jazavac

Lisa40 said:


> Whats happened jaz?
> 
> Xx

I just get to spend another week, or so, arguing with the clinic, as well as the insurance, that's pretty much it. They're charging me again for things that are, in fact, covered by my policy.


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs:

stupid clininc!! :brat: it does amaze me everyday how people can get things sooo wrong all the time. My oh keeps getting letters addressed to 'Miss' and then his name, & these were from the :spermy: analysis clinic. Not quite as bad as your problem I know, but we've told them 3 times. It was hard enough for him to be told he has poor :spermy: & then to be called miss! :shock:

xx


----------



## bunda

:dohh:surely his sperm count can't be that low they think he's a miss??! That is an outrageous mistake to make (and so forehead-slappingly obvious).

Jazavac, is it the clinic making mistakes in the paperwork again or is the insurance company being slippery with you? I'd be irate in your place, too.



oh and I just posted in my journal the saga of telling my boss. It's almost as funny as DHime's experience, but with a lot less freaking out :haha: It's a bit long, so here's a link


----------



## Lisa40

I must admit I had a little giggle though... obviously when my OH wasn't there.. poor thing. It's a good job he isn't one of those macho types & he did make a joke about it himself later on... but still it can be a sensitive issue for guys & they should take a little more care :thumbup:

just off to read your journal Bunda.

xx


----------



## Jazavac

The insurance, of course, says it's the clinic's fault. When I call the clinic on Monday, I'm sure they'll say it's the insurance.

All I hope is that it gets resolved in the end, because I don't feel like paying for what I don't owe, especially when another expensive thing is pending, which should be covered, too (my HSG, not the actual IUI).

Off to get some grocery shopping done, and then I'll read the journals, etc!


----------



## Kobuta

Jaza, it's frustrating when you need to chase up things that is someone else's job :grr:

Girls I feel out already and I haven't even ovulated yet!!! I ovulate tomorrow and we just got two new fur babies that are a lot of work.... Neither of us have slept. So we're both tired and I will have to force DH to BD with me later because he'll be a grumpy bum and then it will take him hours to be in the mood. I'm not sure if it will work if there is that much pressure :-(


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> Jaza, it's frustrating when you need to chase up things that is someone else's job :grr:
> 
> Girls I feel out already and I haven't even ovulated yet!!! I ovulate tomorrow and we just got two new fur babies that are a lot of work.... Neither of us have slept. So we're both tired and I will have to force DH to BD with me later because he'll be a grumpy bum and then it will take him hours to be in the mood. I'm not sure if it will work if there is that much pressure :-(

I feel the same way. We bd 2ce after i got a smiley but not on O day or the day after because my husband is on his death bed, and heaven forbid HE be inconvenienced by the whole TTC business....:growlmad:

I am now actually 3 DPO and I feel just awful! Ive got a headache, an upset tummy and im dead tired!


----------



## DHime

lisa - glad everything ended up ok in there.


----------



## Lisa40

Thanks dhime... Still early days but at least everything is so far going ok :happydance:

x


----------



## timeforababy

DHime said:


> Timeforbaby - I would totally exagerate. Your DH may have previous kids but that means nothing for now. His spermy count sure has changed with age, diet, and health. A once fertile man can become infertile in no time depending on the situation. Just like us girls.

I know :). After all the prodding from everyone on here, I am going to make an appointment with my gp, just need to talk to OH when he returns tomorrow.



Jazavac said:


> I. AM. GOING. TO. EXPLODE.
> 
> Another battle with the health insurance company. This is not normal anymore. Seriously.

Aw no!!! Hope you manage to get it sorted :(



LolaM said:


> My temps go down when im waiting on AF

Fingers x, hope it's good news this month!



bunda said:


> oh and I just posted in my journal the saga of telling my boss. It's almost as funny as DHime's experience, but with a lot less freaking out :haha: It's a bit long, so here's a link

OH wow, that's so cool. 

The worst thing is that I know what my boss is going to say as he always warns us against having children, he has 4 under 8's and they are completely renovating the whole house while living in-situ!! He will be supportive but not sure if he's ready for that sort of news from me.

Right, CD20 and no temp rise, no LH surge. I guess this was a washout month after all.


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy, I'm glad you're going to visit the GP, it will just be nice to feel that things are moving ever closer to your BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Hey girls! I feel like a stranger in here...I've kind of lost touch with my regular threads, and have been hiding in my journal lately. Hope everyone is doing well.

I'm in AF limbo. The bleeding from loss #2 stopped a week ago, and I reckon that my cycle may begin again around the first couple of weeks of March. I'm fine, and just basically antsy to get this party started (again)!


----------



## LolaM

I just feel awful today. I have a headache that wont go away, ive taken 2 naps and my stomach...ugh, not good


----------



## Kobuta

Wow, so many new faces in here!

I've been busy lately with moving into our house and got some kittens on Saturday. They are a handful with one being terrified and behaving like a feral (even though I had spent hours with him on four occasions in the breeder's home and he was an angel every time) and the other having toileting issues. Training for being a mum I expect. I am learning clicker training and try to remember to give them a click and a treat every time they do something good.

Today is my usual ovulation day so I most likely ovulated. My most likely chance at pregnancy was yesterday afternoon before going out to a BBQ. The BDs have been a little sparse this cycle because I didn't get oe this morning or the day before :wacko:


----------



## DHime

Wookie - Glad to see you back sweetie. :hugs:
Kobuta - I am so jealous. I love kittens and cats alike. I really miss having a cat. Since I have birds, cats are a nono right now. Especially since I let them free-fly in my apt.
Half my office is out with the caribbean funk. (that's what I call it anyway) 1 person comes to work sick and people start droping like flies. 

I am super nervous about my scan this week. This the one where they are gonna look for markers. Supposedly they look for oddities that point to downs and stuff. My ob already started asking me to do a ambiostesis test. I said hell no. Unless it is life threatening, Im not going there. Good news is that in a couple more weeks, I will find what we are likely having. I am debating this one.... Im not sure if I want to know.


----------



## Jazavac

I kind of feel like a stranger here myself, too. It's just because it's highly unlikely that there's anything for me to expect anymore and, at the same time, it's hard or even impossible for most girls here to relate to my new journey and all the hell that comes with it. So maybe it's just time to move on.

I still like to drop in and see how everyone's doing, though.


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck with the scan, DHime!


----------



## DHime

Thanks Jaz and hang in there with yours.
I am hoping for the best


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hello, sorry to read you got your period Joey and that you are feeling down about the whole thing Jazavac. This whole process is an emotional roller coaster, with all the time a bit of hope hanging in there until D-Day (period arrives) and it's back to the start again. CD1 is probably my most positive day of the month in regard to TTC, it feels like a fresh shiny new start and at least the answer is there (not pregnant).

Nothing to report here. Period is due on Thursday, I've been having a think over tactics for March and will probably buy a mooncup (kind of softcup but reusable) to keep the little chaps where they need to be.


----------



## onebumpplease

LuxLisbon, I use a mooncup for AF and have been wondering if it would be a possible substitute for softcups. Have you heard elsewhere it works similarly?


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Well my extensive research, looking briefly on eBay :haha:, appeared to show that soft cups and mooncups are the same thing except one is reuseable and one is not. 

I have ordered one (they cost an astounding 50 francs in my local pharmacy) from the UK, actually I think it might even be a generic type of mooncup, and will see how i get on. It can't hurt to try.


----------



## LolaM

its CD 20 and i think Im out, Ive had a horrible, PMSy day and I just want to gobble some chocolates and go to bed, not even going to yoga tonight, Im just too frickin' tired, I might fall asleep in childs pose and start snoring! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Lola I feel exactly the same plus add in a banging headache for the past few days. Soo tired though, sleeping most of the day away. :coffee:


----------



## DHime

Hay ladies! I hope you are all well today!
Me? I'm officially sick. These jerks at work coughing on everything done gone and got me sick. 
Wah....
I hope you are all fairing better today. I am gonna try to make it thru my work day. I hate that I can't afford to go home early and rest.


----------



## Lisa40

Awww :hugs: dhime, do you not get sick pay? :shock:
& lola, never say never, I felt absolutely no different the month I got pg. I didn't even test until 5 days late as I was pretty sure af was on her way every day!
So pma... You really can't tell by symptoms (well at least not everyone can)
good luck :thumbup:
x


----------



## DHime

I have sick pay but I need my overtime to pay for my insurance.
It will be different in the summer cause my DH will be working full time for 2 months.
But for now it falls on me as the breadwinner.
I can't wait till he finishes school and starts his career.
He was complaining about not having any leisure time between work and school. I welcomed him to grown up life. That part of it just sucks balls


----------



## joeys3453

dhime just hang in there! :thumbup:

so i was told my day 3 labs were good. so i think that is good now just have to see if my tubes are blocked or what is causing us not to get pg!:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

Do you have your husband's SA results, too?

There are like thousands of different things that could be happening. After all, my day 3 labs are perfect, as well as my progesterone test. And - no baby.


----------



## joeys3453

jaz they said about hd sa motility was a little low but could be because we brought it in. But otherwise sa was good.

Yes I know that even being checked and everything so far is good at least makes me feel more at ease that I am doing what I can. But was thinking of doing accupuncture. Has anyone done that yet?:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

I've done it before, but for something completely not related to fertility. Didn't care much for it, and it's not really changed anything about me or my life either. I know a bunch of people like, it though.

How long have you been trying?


----------



## LolaM

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Lola I feel exactly the same plus add in a banging headache for the past few days. Soo tired though, sleeping most of the day away. :coffee:

I havent had a bad headache, just a tiny little marble rolling around in my head that wont stop!I slept most of Sunday and Monday and the last 2 days im just bone tired, i have to force myself to stand up there and teach:sleep:had a good temp drop today but im still well above CL, and i will be for 6 or 7 more days


----------



## SpringH

Hi Ladies... It has been a while.. We are back to ttc and I have started going through books to learn a little more.. I am so glad we have had some BFP's.. CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## timeforababy

Hi Lola, fingers crossed

DHime: hope you feel better soon.

Jaz: have you sorted the appointment for your HSG yet?

Hi SpringH :)

I made a doctor's appointment, the doctors don't have a space until 9th March so when I see them it will be cycle 8/9 so it's not too far to stretch it to 10/11 ;) My main concern is that I may have endo, my sister has it and I have a few of the same symptoms. I get really thirsty, low back pain (like in the small of my back only) and my periods are really painful (i never realised this was not normal...)

Hope everyone is well and having and enjoyable week. I haven't been posting as its just too depressing now to see people get BFPs on here and I know I'm in here for the long haul.


----------



## aleja

:flower:hi ladies,
wow so many new faces now. wishing you all the best. 

Hi to all the 'old faces'

jaz- like you i haven't been on this thread much as i am now staring down the barrel of icsi so i am just trying to get healthy, keep busy and doing lots of reading about improving my DH's MF issues.

dhime i can't believe you are on the verge of finding out the gender..that is amazing!!! hope you feel better soon

GL all:dust:


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> I've done it before, but for something completely not related to fertility. Didn't care much for it, and it's not really changed anything about me or my life either. I know a bunch of people like, it though.
> 
> How long have you been trying?

hi jaz, i haven't done it yet but was going to try it. Just don't know that many people that have tried it and was curious about it and how many times to go and stuff like that. :shrug:


----------



## DHime

Aleja - Good luck. What is isci? I don't think I read about that one in the TTC books. 

AFM - Getting sicker. Woke up to bloody sinus mucus. yay. Along with a sore throat and monster sinus headache. I popped my 2 tylonol and now I am at work. I was supposed to go to a renessance festival this weekend so I am way sad about about being sick. Wondering if the OB will let me into the office when sick... I don't wanna get the other ladies there sick. Maybe I can wear a mask or something. My DH has been taking care of me though. I refuse to stay home from work so I am likely making this alot harder. Lots of OJ and water with chicken soup.
I miss nyquil.

How is everyone today


----------



## flangel813

Hi guys...I've been lurking here on and off. I am back in the "let's get this baby show on the road" mode again.

I went back to my gyno last week and even though all of our results are normal and I am ovulating, she is putting me on clomid. So I started clomid on Sunday and will take the last dose later today. Then the :sex: begins...then of course the fun of waiting. We're also abstaining from alcohol, since the paper work for the clomid said not to mix with alcohol. DH offered to not drink this month with me which made me a little teary eyed. Sometimes I need reminders that I am not the only one that really wants :crib:

Oh...I do have an ultrasound next week to check on the status of my follicles and how they are responding. This is our plan for the next few months...after that we'll be off to a RE. DH does not want to do IUI or IVF so I am really hoping this works.


----------



## Jazavac

ICSI is Intracytoplasmic sperm injection. Basically, it's an assisted reproduction procedure where they don't just put an egg and some sperm in a petri dish to do their own business (which is IVF, also known as in vitro fertilization), but instead they inject what looks to be the best sperm (one single unit!) available directly into an egg. It is more expensive than IVF, but it is also quite often more successful. Not everyone needs it, though. It's often used in cases of really horrible SA results, such as poor motility, or morphology, or a combination of both, or when the woman's CM is suspected to be hostile, etc.

If our IUI fails, we'll probably do ICSI instead of regular IVF.


I have not yet scheduled my HSG, but it will be done next month, likely around the 15th, or something. Unless some surprise pregnancy messes up my plans. (I won't really count on it, though.)


----------



## joeys3453

so i just had my first acupuncture appointment. It was a little weird but not to bad. so we will see how this goes!:shrug::happydance:


----------



## LolaM

I am sooooo tired. Not sure if im going to make it through yoga tonight. hope the leader guy isnt offended by my yawing! I am 8 DPO and looking forward to a restful <ha ha> weekend. I need to veg out! Im so tired, i dont know if i have the energy to dial in for pizza! typing right now is taking alot of focus!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Period was due yesterday, I usually wake up in the morning to find I have my period but nope and same today. Having the odd cramp and twinge and feel like I am on the cusp of it coming but then nothing. So, I'm now on day 29 which is not unusual but longer than my past 26/27/26 day cycles. I don't know maybe i ovulated later than I thought?

Good luck to all the other ladies and hope the poorlies feel better soon.


----------



## DHime

Spring - welcome back dear!

Jaz - thanks. That sounds expensive. 

FL angel - good luck sweetie


----------



## AmeliaLily

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Period was due yesterday, I usually wake up in the morning to find I have my period but nope and same today. Having the odd cramp and twinge and feel like I am on the cusp of it coming but then nothing. So, I'm now on day 29 which is not unusual but longer than my past 26/27/26 day cycles. I don't know maybe i ovulated later than I thought?
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies and hope the poorlies feel better soon.

I had this exact same thing before my BFP!!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Thanks Amelia, how are you feeling? 

:wacko: Have a faint line on a cheapo Internet test with very diluted afternoon tea, I will wait and see what happens over the weekend and test with a better quality test on Monday morning.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

I meant pee not tea, although i have drank a lot of it. :haha:


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hahahaha yes not with tea!! Sounds promising tho!!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Crikey, I don't know what to think, my mind was onto the next month's plan of action.


----------



## AmeliaLily

I was exactly the same! I'd written off that month cos I thought we BD at completely the wrong times cos I used opk and even the day before I got my BFP I was on here saying I thought there was something wrong with me! When I got spotting and put a pad on and then woke up and my period wasn't there I knew something was up and I tested that evening with my OH! You just don't know. I don't want to get your hopes up unnecessarily but your story sounds like mine!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Yes, it does sound similar. We BD on CD9 and CD 11 only as my husband travelled for work. I had EWCM starting CD 11 and ovulation pains CD12/13 so ovulated sometime then. I have never held the 'sperm lives inside you for 5 day's ' theory in much esteem but maybe they can lay in wait for a good couple of days. Time will tell!


----------



## AmeliaLily

We BD 4 days before ovulation which is why I had written the month off! I never held much to the live up to 5 days thing either but maybe they do!


----------



## Jazavac

A line is a line, pretty much always!

Any pictures?


----------



## Lisa40

OOooohh good luck Lux #fingerscrossed :thumbup:


----------



## timeforababy

oh, fingers crossed and good luck lux!


----------



## DHime

FX for you lux!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Any news lux?


----------



## timeforababy

Everyone's gone quiet on here :)

My temp dropped this morning so I guess that's me done for this month. Doc's on 9th March who will probably tell me to keep trying for a few more months....


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> Everyone's gone quiet on here :)
> 
> My temp dropped this morning so I guess that's me done for this month. Doc's on 9th March who will probably tell me to keep trying for a few more months....


Sorry timeforbabies. My temps have been up and down and all around, but it is higher than normal on this CD.Dont know if that means anything or if its just desperation. I checked out some other bbt charts and those seem pretty steady, mine looks more likie the Andes than a bbt chart


----------



## DHime

Waiting and hoping for LUX...

Sorry if I am a bit quiet lately. I am trying to not be on too much. I know sometimes it can be a hard reminder having so many BFP's all around. I am just trying to be considerate but I am still stalking and hoping for everyone still in the TTC stage. I started a thread for those of us who have been on the TTC journey together so we don't all lose touch. I hope it helps everyone to stay friends. Most of the other Forums are really blah and I just love keeping us all together thru all stages. 
Any way, how is everyone today?


----------



## Jazavac

I'm mostly hanging out elsewhere. There's not much I can say or do here that'd be of value to most posters in this particular thread, while at the same time, I'm likely ages from moving to any pregnancy-related topics.

My journal is in my signature, and I try to update it on a pretty regular basis. I try to stay in touch by visiting other jorunals, too.


----------



## LolaM

my temp has been the same for 3 days. I am 13 DPO. I feel the occasional cramp, but i think its just gas! I am going to yoga tonight to try to relax, and keep calm. I want to know, but I dont want to be disappointed, yet again. at the moment, i feel nausceous and its dinner time but Ive got no appetite. other wise, i feel nothing but dread and disasppointment.


----------



## DmcCoy81

inpghttc said:


> Hello all...I am going to be 34 in Septmeber and was wondering if anyone else is in the same boat and may be having feelings like I am having. I just (today) got my first AF after stopping the pill and am planning on TTC this cycle. I am feeling a slight rushed against time to get my BFP before November and here is why... I used to think that I had until I was 35 to get pregnant without being considered high risk. I just recently found out that the magic age of 35 is the age in which the baby is born, NOT the age in which you conceive. So, for me to deliver at age 34, I need to conceive by around November/December of 2011. Now, I am fully aware that many people have babies after the age of 35 and everything ends up being totally fine...I just guess that wanting to beat the "high risk pregnancy" status has me feeling a little nervous and pressured and was wanted to bring it up here to see if I am alone with the feeling or if anyone else feels the same way? :shrug:

I totally agree, I've been concerned ever since getting past 30 plus my biological clock has been giving me baby dreams for a couple years now probably egging me on. 

How long did you have to take the pill? I've heard people are either really fertile getting off the pill or it takes 6 months to a year. I obviously wasn't fertile :cry:

Good luck, hope you get pregnant soon!


----------



## DmcCoy81

karine said:


> Hi, I've been stalking B&B for a while now.. just had to reply this time because I'll be 34 in September as well and the pressure is on! It doesn't help that everyone around me is getting pregnant on their first and second months trying and I'm currently on my 3rd and not getting the feeling this is my month :nope:
> 
> I know I'm supposed to relax and not be so frantic about it all but I can't help it! Great to know there are others like me tho :)

I am extremely prone to stress thanks to my mom :hissy:

But try to find different activities through the day to help you relax. Stress is really unhealthy for baby I've read :dohh:

Sadly it gets easier not to stress with months of not getting pregnant, sigh . . .


----------



## Kobuta

I've found that too Dmc, after 11 months of trying to get pregnant, I'm not obsessing as much because I already 'tried everything' and it didn't work so there's not much left to do but think about it less and fill my day with other stuff. I actually quit my job a year ago and didn't get another because I figured I'd be pregnant within a few months and I knew how important it was to be not stressed. Even all the TTC dramas combined are less stressful to me than a 9-5 job. The book Pottingers Cats shows with x-ray pictures of human babies what the effect of maternal stress has on the skeleton of a baby. It was horrifying and intriguing at the same time to look at the pictures.


----------



## SpringH

Jazavac said:


> I'm mostly hanging out elsewhere. There's not much I can say or do here that'd be of value to most posters in this particular thread, while at the same time, I'm likely ages from moving to any pregnancy-related topics.
> 
> My journal is in my signature, and I try to update it on a pretty regular basis. I try to stay in touch by visiting other jorunals, too.

Hi Jazavac. I like your haircut!!! I read a few posts on your blog and it looks like you a very normal busy American.


----------



## buttercream

I completely understand your feelings, OP. I'm 31 and TTC #1, but I live in the southern states of the US. In my town it's not uncommon for couples to be married by 20 and start their families immediately after. I work in a hospital, and there's always two or three women in my direct group of coworkers actively pregnant at any given time..they're always trying to guess who is next, but more and more I'm being excluded from that guessing game because people think if I'm 31 and haven't had a child, I'm _never_ going to. It's more than a little stressful at times. We moved down here from the Northeast, and it's definitely a different climate. My DH and I have only been married for a little over a year...I've known I wanted a family with him from the moment we met and we talked about it often, but we didn't start TTC until four months ago. Trying to keep our stress levels low as we try while everyone around me is making me feel like our time is up makes my head spin! :wacko:


----------



## Jazavac

SpringH said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I'm mostly hanging out elsewhere. There's not much I can say or do here that'd be of value to most posters in this particular thread, while at the same time, I'm likely ages from moving to any pregnancy-related topics.
> 
> My journal is in my signature, and I try to update it on a pretty regular basis. I try to stay in touch by visiting other jorunals, too.
> 
> Hi Jazavac. I like your haircut!!! I read a few posts on your blog and it looks like you a very normal busy American.Click to expand...

Hi, SpringH! Thanks for the compliments, I really do love my new hair, too. :) 

As for the business... I'm not American, but I guess I've managed to get swallowed by the American routine, to an extent at least. I suppose you can't avoid that kind of thing when you actually live somewhere, regardless of whether or not you like it.


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, buttercream!

I'm not sure if the original poster even comes here anymore. She's moved onto some assisted conception things since.


----------



## joeys3453

jaz how are you doing? Have you Ovulated yet? I am still waiting.:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

Yup, I'm fairly sure I'm 3 DPO. I'm just waiting for FF to make a decision so I can pretty much override it.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i had problems with ff last month. wonder what this month has in store for me. I have been having cramps like i have been having the last few months after ovulation but doesn't seem like i have ovulated yet. So i am not sure what to think.:shrug:


----------



## buttercream

Jazavac said:


> Hello, buttercream!
> 
> I'm not sure if the original poster even comes here anymore. She's moved onto some assisted conception things since.

Oh, okay, thanks for the heads up. That's my fault for making the noob mistake of not paying attention to the OP post date! :blush:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys3453 said:


> yeah i had problems with ff last month. wonder what this month has in store for me. I have been having cramps like i have been having the last few months after ovulation but doesn't seem like i have ovulated yet. So i am not sure what to think.:shrug:

You just seem to be horribly obsessing over nothing, joeys. You don't ovulate early in a cycle, according to your charts, so you're probably days away yet.


----------



## Jazavac

buttercream said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Hello, buttercream!
> 
> I'm not sure if the original poster even comes here anymore. She's moved onto some assisted conception things since.
> 
> Oh, okay, thanks for the heads up. That's my fault for making the noob mistake of not paying attention to the OP post date! :blush:Click to expand...

This is just a pretty busy thread, so it climbs up the first page a few times a day. At the same time, the original post is now... ages old. :)


----------



## joeys3453

thanks jaz i was thinking the same thing but with trying acupuncture and upped to b100 complex this month so just won't want to miss O day. :blush: did you guys get slammed with all the snow? we ended up not getting anything from yesterday being forcasted to get 5-10 inches of snow to nothing. i wish i had their jobs!:dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

No snow here, just some horrible boring rain. We had a little bit of white yesterday morning, but it's mostly gotten drowned by now.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah we didn't get any either and I am ok with that!  makes for a great winter up here!:happydance:


----------



## LolaM

I am 15 DPO and my temp is still well above CL, no real symptoms. I dont feel pregnant, but i dont feel AF is on the way either, I think I will give it a few more days, and do an HPT on Sunday.


----------



## DHime

LolaM - FX for you sweetie.

Sorry I haven't been posting lately. I am trying not to be a constant reminder to anyone. I have started a thread for any of us on this thread that get knocked up so we can all stay close and not lose touch. I don't want to move on but I know it be hard with constant reminders here. I will still be popping in and stalking you ladies. 

If anyone wants to see, my 13 week scan in up on my profile page. As always I have a hard time getiing pics to post here.

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## joeys3453

dhime you are an orange! how exciting! Love the picture! how are you feeling?


----------



## Jazavac

Is it the same pic you have in your avatar, DHime?


----------



## DHime

It is a different picture than my avatar. I can't seem to get it the darn thing to stick to my profile. I u look at my profile page, you will see the new one.
The orange snuck up on me. lol


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, now I see it. Earlier today, I somehow saw the same picture.


----------



## LolaM

I just noticed, that in the LP, 7 of the last 15 days have been the same temp? is this a common thing, does anyone know?


----------



## Jazavac

It's pretty normal because there are only so many actual values one could hit within 10-15 days, or so. It's less normal if there is no fluctuation at all on day to day basis. In that case, it's pretty likely that the thermometer is dead.


----------



## LolaM

my temp dropped today ladies...back to the drawing, or humping board, in this case!:haha::dohh:


----------



## Kobuta

Oh gosh, I just had a mental image of going for it on an ironing board :dohh:


----------



## joeys3453

My temp really jumped today. Ff. Says I already oed. I am not sure I haven't o ed this early in. While???


----------



## Jazavac

It only thinks that you might have. Without OPKs and CM, it can really only guess.


----------



## joeys3453

Ok that makes sense. So if my temp is still up tomorrow more than likely I have oed. Already I am going to opk. Later today


----------



## Jazavac

You should have started using OPKs a few days ago.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> You should have started using OPKs a few days ago.

yup, I start using them around CD 10 (i have a cycle between 26-28 days). I was using the ones with lines, I've got some with smileys now. I like the smileys better because its yes or no, no guessing, but the one with lines let you at least know that you are getting close and you can start:sex: in the days before you get a positive.


----------



## Jazavac

I have no problems with regular ones with lines.

I was referring to joeys' issues with ovulation, though.


----------



## joeys3453

hi jaz my temp was lower today and we will see what tomorrow will bring. i normally use digi opk. i didn't know i needed to use it that early with me normally o ing 18 - 25


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> hi jaz my temp was lower today and we will see what tomorrow will bring. i normally use digi opk. i didn't know i needed to use it that early with me normally o ing 18 - 25

I start that early because I have a 26-28 day cycle. I am not sure when YOU should start, maybe ask your doctor, or maybe around day 16 you can start?


----------



## joeys3453

well last month i ovulated on about cd 25 and then month before that it was cd18. so it seems to vary with me.:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

To be on the safe side, I'd get myself a ton of internet cheapies (because they're cheap, in the first place) and start testing around day 14 or so. After a few months, you'll get a lot better idea of when your ovulation happens, on average, so you'll be able to cut down the number of wasted tests. It's also recommended that you test twice a day, too.

If ovulation keeps getting all over the place and you also keep testing positive several days a month, I'd really go look into PCOS, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## joeys3453

Good morning ladies. well i don't know if my temp is up because i feel like i am getting sick or if I have already ovulated. my temp was 98.4 this morning. i have a sore throat runny nose and keep sneezing. i am not really sure if i am in my tww or still waiting to ovulate? :shrug::shrug:

do they check for pcos when they do your tests?


----------



## Jazavac

It depends on what tests they are doing. 

You need some hormones checked and they need to do an ultrasound.


----------



## joeys3453

oh i see. i know if and when I get af this month we will do the ultra sound next. so then hopefully that will tell us something. 

just got a picture of my nephew that will turn 3 at the end of the month in a walking boot!:cry: he fell down the stairs and thank god it isn't broke but just hurt.:happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

everyone's gone all quiet on here :) Anything happening?

I went to the doctor today, I've got my scripts to do some blood work, fsh, prolactin, lh, and d21 progesterone.

OH will get a semen analysis as well. 

And then we go back when all the results are done (which will be about 2 months from now). 2 weeks for the semen analysis and 5 days for the blood tests, some of which will be in the next cycle.

The kicker?

We can't get referred until we've been TTC for 2 years.

awesome.


----------



## joeys3453

WHAT? that is crazy! I am sorry. How can they really prove you have been trying for that long also?:shrug:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> WHAT? that is crazy! I am sorry. How can they really prove you have been trying for that long also?:shrug:

well, normally on the NHS it's 12 months.

I told my GP today that it's 11 cycles,so I guess they will start from today.

Well, at least I will be 34/35 when I get this baby if not later :cry:

How are you doing? Have you got your ultrasound yet?


----------



## DHime

Silently stalking you ladies!
Hang in there, all of you!
I have my FX for you.
:dust:


----------



## Jazavac

You're not stalking quite right, DHime.

:giggle:


----------



## joeys3453

OMG Jaz is that right you are pregnant??? OMG congrats when did you test? how exciting

DHime so great to see you are an avacodo! you are getting so far so fast! 

No ultra sound for me but af should be here next week so then we will do the ultra sound and hsg.:dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

I tested this morning because my temperature got me suspicious.


----------



## onebumpplease

:happydance:

Congrats Jazavac. :D


----------



## joeys3453

well that is awesome! i am so happy for you! you deserve it!


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks, girls!


----------



## timeforababy

YAY....what great news!!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

Amaaaaazing news Jaz sooooooo pleased for you. H&H 9 months to you
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance:

xx


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks!

Got my &#946;hcg levels in the meanwhile, 56, 11DPO. Now waiting for whatever further instructions from whichever healthcare provider remembers to call me before the end of the day. :lol:

All of this is pretty surreal.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazz did u have any symptoms?


----------



## Jazavac

Looking back now, yes. I listed them all earlier today in my journal.


----------



## Jazavac

Here's the link: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/824232-badger-badger-badger-mushroom-34.html#post15978362


----------



## SpringH

Congrats JAZ!!! SO Happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DHime

Wow. I am a bad stalker. I can't beleive I missed this.
Congrats JAZ!

Can't wait to see who is next....

I can't beleive I am at avocado already. It is flying by.


----------



## Kobuta

I want it to be me!!! But good luck to whoever gets the next one :winkwink:

And of course all my congratulations to you Jaz, as I said in your journal too


----------



## Jazavac

I'll try to do my magic, whatever it is, to make sure you're next, Kobuta!


----------



## joeys3453

Kobuta I agree with you can't wait for our bfp. Jazz again I am so happy for you.


----------



## Kobuta

Sorry girls, I kind of dropped off with all the new faces and got confused by what was happening to whom, but I'll be a bit more active here again. It's a very friendly thread :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

I am taking Mucinex 1200 and all i seem to get is a runny nose! Im getting so anxious lately...do we BD days 11,13 and 15 or 12,14,16? and if i O on CD 13, then we missed it if we BD 12,14, and 16. and if i O on CD 14 and we bd on 11,13 and 15 then we missed it THEN...ugh, why does this have to be so complicated???


----------



## Jazavac

You can just do it every day, unless your doctor has given you some other instructions.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> You can just do it every day, unless your doctor has given you some other instructions.

That is true, not like we havent done THAT before without success. We have tried every combination of days i can think of, including everyday, without success, so why should this time be any different:shrug:


----------



## Kobuta

Lola, I don't know that success has anything to do with combinations of days. DH and I have sex almost every day when I'm not menstruating, and around ovulation we sometimes do twice. Once we even did nine times! :xmas1: we don't have any fertility problems that I know of, and i have been pregnant before, but it's still been 12 months without success. So any month could well be the right 'combination' but just an unlucky month in terms of implantation.


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> Lola, I don't know that success has anything to do with combinations of days. DH and I have sex almost every day when I'm not menstruating, and around ovulation we sometimes do twice. Once we even did nine times! :xmas1: we don't have any fertility problems that I know of, and i have been pregnant before, but it's still been 12 months without success. So any month could well be the right 'combination' but just an unlucky month in terms of implantation.

9 times in one day? how many children do you have?


----------



## Kobuta

LolaM said:


> 9 times in one day? how many children do you have?

Zero. That's my point. And that nine times was the day before an ovulation too. If it was all down to which days you have sex then it would be much easier. A lot of it is just down to luck so you can't discount anything as 'that didn't work'. It may well be the ticket if you did it that way every cycle until it did work.


----------



## DHime

Kobuta - My dh loves to go as many times as possible. Unfortunately, more than 1 BD a day lowers spremy count. By the 3rd time he pretty much empty. I had to knock my dh down to once or twice a day only. nowadays he thinks its back on... lol
I hope that helps.


----------



## joeys3453

dhime how are you feeling?:happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

Kobuta said:


> Lola, I don't know that success has anything to do with combinations of days. DH and I have sex almost every day when I'm not menstruating, and around ovulation we sometimes do twice. Once we even did nine times! :xmas1: we don't have any fertility problems that I know of, and i have been pregnant before, but it's still been 12 months without success. So any month could well be the right 'combination' but just an unlucky month in terms of implantation.

I got tired just reading that you BD-ed 9 times in one day 


On another note, I've just started a TTC journal :), all stalkers welcome :)


----------



## Kobuta

It's ok dHime, thanks for the help, now he's back at work it's usually once per day, no more than twice, and there's even some gaps in between 

As for reducing the sperm count I'm not sure that's true..... Obviously he would run out of sperm on the busy day, but one or two days later he's built up a lot more to accommodate the greater need and so next time (on a different day) he gives me enough to "populate china" as I sometimes say to him :haha:


----------



## Kobuta

The main point I was making was that baby making isn't a combination lock. I don't think trying something different all the time really makes any sense as there is no evidence that you did anything wrong any of the other times, a lot of it is just down to luck and of course having sex during the fertile window.


----------



## DHime

That's so true K!
I am doing better BTW sorry I didn't answer before. Really can't wait till you ladies are here with me. I was targeting Jaz with the dust before so now I have to aim for the rest of you. lol (evil laugh)


----------



## joeys3453

dhime you are too funny! you better give me some of that extra baby dust! :winkwink: haha. glad you are feeling better:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Well, the dust worked, DHime! :D


----------



## timeforababy

well, can I have some babydust? :D we're off for 6 days tomorrow am to sicily. I'm stoked. :D


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy looks like you might be getting close to O day! :happydance:


----------



## DHime

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:

FOR ALL!


----------



## joeys3453

so just got my ultra sound done and got put on letrozole 2.5mg for days 3-7. then will go back for hsg and then a follow up appointment.:happydance:

Dhime you are an onion!


----------



## Kobuta

I've never harmed an onion, so why do they make me cryyyy?

Got to love the muppets :cloud9:


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> I've never harmed an onion, so why do they make me cryyyy?
> 
> Got to love the muppets :cloud9:

I was thinking of Shrek! Onions have layers, Ogres have layers!


----------



## DHime

Thanks. I like the onion joke. lol
I am astounded that this seems to be speeding up. 5 months to go.
FX for you gurls!


----------



## joeys3453

well just got done with my hsg. :sad2: OMG did that not good. but at least she said it looked really good!:yipee: so that is great news!


----------



## Jazavac

Yay for it looking good! 

Was it painful?


----------



## joeys3453

Jaz it was painful but you know us females we are tough. I think it was more painful because of knowing what was going on. i think that was the biggest thing. it was like terrible cramps but right in in the front and not the side.:cry: but so glad it is done with and to know that it looked good!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Jazavac

At least it's all done and over with and the results came back good!

I'm feeling okay, no sickness of any sort (yet?), but I have been incredibly tired. I'm getting very impatient - our first scan is Wednesday morning.


----------



## joeys3453

yes it is like a huge relief finding that information out. just hopefully i don't put any stress on the next few months and just realize i am doing everything i can and hopefully it will happen when god wants it too!:shrug:

oh that is good that you are not feeling any sickness. yes i heard the tiredness kicks in. Oh i would want to see the scan and be impatient for it also! how exciting i am sure it is not soon enough!:happydance:


----------



## DHime

Congrats for everything looking good Joeys! Sorry it had to hurt.

Jaz - The tiredness gets worse until week 10 then levels out and you start to feel better around week 14 or so. Judging from what my doc said anyway. Didn't happen that way for me but I was lucky.


----------



## Jazavac

I'm okay with the tiredness, I suppose, and very glad there has been no morning sickness, at least so far.

I can't wait for the scan, that's for sure, even though there's not much to see at 5w5d, especially not if I'm looking for some sort of reassurance, or anything. Ohwell. I still want to see at least the little dot.


----------



## Kobuta

I didn't get sick until 7-8 weeks pregnant, that was when I discovered I was pregnant.

Even then, I was only sick once and didn't get nauseous until about 9 weeks.


----------



## timeforababy

Back from a lovely holiday :)


So, back on the TTC business. I didn't bring my thermometer and any OPKs with me so I have no idea if/when I ovulated but I'm supposed to do my d21 bloods.

I know this is for 7dpo but I want to be tested on "cd21" so they might get the idea that there is something wrong with me.... i am cd20 today and cd21 tomorrow but the nearest I can get to a nurse/phlebotomist is thursday cd22. :/

that should be ok?


----------



## joeys3453

how was your trip? did you have a good relaxing time? I think you should be ok. I think i ended up having mine done like 2 or 3dpo so my progesterone was really low so going to have them re do it this month.:happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> how was your trip? did you have a good relaxing time? I think you should be ok. I think i ended up having mine done like 2 or 3dpo so my progesterone was really low so going to have them re do it this month.:happydance:

It was awesome. I loved every single minute. It was 22C+ every day, sunshine, good food, wine and we trekked round daily. The city is a bit chaotic and a bit dirty but I'm ok with that.

We got taken around a lot so it wasn't really touristy, but still saw great sites. Went to historical sites of Segeste and Agrigento, then saw some mummies, some baroque churches.

Phew!

How are you doing? Any luck this month?


----------



## joeys3453

wow sounds like one heck of a time and a great break from TTC. :thumbup: hopefuly your cd21 tests are good.

I am doing pretty good so far finished with the letrozole and did the hsg which was all clear on my end. go in on thursday for another u/s for the mid cycle to see the follicles and if they are big. i feel like i am getting ovulation cramps so not sure if that means it is going to be really early this month or if the follicles are just getting bigger? Going to start doing the opk test today.:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

my temps have finally cracked the 98s, they have been in the 97s all cycle and they were so low, i didnt even crack 98 after O...can i take a break from temping for spring break? would it matter?


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies it is pretty quiet here lately. So i go in today for my mid cycle u/s. we will see how the follicles are doing!:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> good morning ladies it is pretty quiet here lately. So i go in today for my mid cycle u/s. we will see how the follicles are doing!:shrug:

GL! I think i have a triphasic chart this month. my temp went up and has stayed for the last 3 days, although in the grand scheme of things, that really means almost nothing...more conferences today, and im sure im going to get more "i didnt get the paper" calls but my schedule is FULL!


----------



## joeys3453

LolaM your chart looks awesome how are you feeling?

so i went for my mid cycle appt and we decided to go with the IUI on tuesday. I am going to do the ovidrel inj on sunday and then go in on tuesday. The took blood to check my estrogen. So we will see how this all goes. I had 2 follicles 13 & 15 on day 10. SO hopefully this will be good???:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> LolaM your chart looks awesome how are you feeling?
> 
> so i went for my mid cycle appt and we decided to go with the IUI on tuesday. I am going to do the ovidrel inj on sunday and then go in on tuesday. The took blood to check my estrogen. So we will see how this all goes. I had 2 follicles 13 & 15 on day 10. SO hopefully this will be good???:shrug:


I feel ok, I guess. Im busy with parent conferences and finishing up my masters next month. My temp went up even further today but i was under several layers of blankies, my hubs covers me up when he leaves for work, hes such a peach! I am tired this morning, but once my students come in and I get moving, Ill be ok. Im done at 11.40 and then i start 2 weeeks of spring break!!! :happydance:

GL with your IUI, seems IUI has been good to the ladies in the room so far, so good! You're next!!


----------



## joeys3453

wow your temp really did go up. when are you going to test? 

Thanks I hope we have luck with the IUI. I think we just need a little help since his spermies are a little slow! :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck with your IUI!


I hope the cost is nothing like what ours were going to be. Brrr, when I just think about it.


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Everyone - I am new to this forum and will be 33 years old in 2 months. My DH and I are TTC #1. I am pretty much the last of my friends and family with no children and I feel I am running out of time. Everyone keeps telling me how much time I still have, but I don't feel like I have a ton of time. My husband recently had a semen analysis and the results where very concerning showing there was a mophology of only 3%. It will be so nice to talk to others who are going through the same type of feelings. :thumbup:

So AF is set to arrive on Sunday...I notice that I am symptom hunting and keep trying not to think about it too much. lol

I look forward to talking with everyone!


----------



## Jazavac

Hello and welcome, Grateful365!

Our morphology was 3% (4% is the low end of normal) and that wasn't the part that concerned our RE a whole lot.


----------



## Grateful365

What does RE stand for? I'm pretty sure my doctor said 8% is what they like to see to conceive but that he should just retest in 3 months. I'm so paranoid about it because my husband and I have only been 'really' trying for the past two months, but I have not been on birth control for 2 years and have never gotten pregnant. Not being able to have children has always been a fear of mine. I was also diagnosed with Hashimoto Disease a year ago and am on a thyroid replacement. Having some semi-odd symptoms the past week or so but I think they are probably just in my head. :) Are you pregnant now?


----------



## timeforababy

joeys: good luck for your IUI

Lola: Your chart looks really promising, good luck!!

welcome grateful365.

I missed my d21 blood test as I was too busy at work. I wish the NHS wouldn't need to schedule an appointment for a blood test. Ah well, at least my d3 and d21 will be on the same cycle.


----------



## Jazavac

Grateful365 said:


> What does RE stand for? I'm pretty sure my doctor said 8% is what they like to see to conceive but that he should just retest in 3 months. I'm so paranoid about it because my husband and I have only been 'really' trying for the past two months, but I have not been on birth control for 2 years and have never gotten pregnant. Not being able to have children has always been a fear of mine. I was also diagnosed with Hashimoto Disease a year ago and am on a thyroid replacement. Having some semi-odd symptoms the past week or so but I think they are probably just in my head. :) Are you pregnant now?

RE is reproductive endocrinologist, who we have been seeing for about 9 months. He was the one who did my husband's SA (well, okay, a lab technician ran the tests, haha) and the results were not too bad. 4% really is the lower end of normal. On top of that, we only had 12 million sperm, which put us into the mild oligospermia as well (lower end of normal would be 15 million). And then we also had my low AMH, which meant possible low ovarian reserve, yet never diagnosed because my other hormones were fine. 

I am pregnant right now, 100% naturally, and this was our 9th cycle. I'm only six weeks, though, but so far, everything looks good.

In our case, the main concern was a bad combination - the 3% and 12 million sperm meant that we would experience a slight delay (or, well, a really long period of time before we conceive). At the same time, my possible low ovarian reserve couldn't guarantee the time needed. 

Hashimoto shouldn't affect your chances as long as you're getting medications for it.


----------



## Grateful365

Congratulations :) :) That is SO exciting!

I will have to check out the SA again. I'm not sure if the count was low, I think it was on the low side.


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> wow your temp really did go up. when are you going to test?
> 
> Thanks I hope we have luck with the IUI. I think we just need a little help since his spermies are a little slow! :haha:

me? when Im late. Im not sure it means anything at all. I dont feel much of anything either


----------



## timeforababy

well, i have my normal period symptoms :( STARVING. I have eaten dinner,...TWICE!!!

And I'm frozen. looks like cycle 10 starts next week


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Good luck with your IUI!
> 
> 
> I hope the cost is nothing like what ours were going to be. Brrr, when I just think about it.

That is where i get lucky-if i need IUI it will be $215, since im already on medication and maybe another $100 for a follicle study IF he even wanted to do that, as he isnt monitoring me now. Im responding well and consistantly to the meds, so he doesnt feel its required at this time.


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, our IUI would have been $3000-6000 or more, per try. One single ultrasound is $540.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Yeah, our IUI would have been $3000-6000 or more, per try. One single ultrasound is $540.

that is outrageous! Are you going to an RE? My very own dr would do mine, which can only benefit me because i have a didelphic uterus and he is familiar with my sich and can be sure the spermies get in BOTH places. Lets hope it doesnt come to that...ive got 3 more cycles after this one before I have to think about that


----------



## Jazavac

Yup, we've been going to a RE. I consider regular ob/gyns not competent enough to get into infertility department, it'd kind of be like letting a general practitioner fix a tooth or remove an appendix. 

I'm still the RE's patient, but I'll be moving over to an ob/gyn in about a month if everything goes well. The RE doesn't do prenatal care, of course, but he wants to see me and the baby at least once more. Our next appointment is scheduled for April 23.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Yup, we've been going to a RE. I consider regular ob/gyns not competent enough to get into infertility department, it'd kind of be like letting a general practitioner fix a tooth or remove an appendix.
> 
> I'm still the RE's patient, but I'll be moving over to an ob/gyn in about a month if everything goes well. The RE doesn't do prenatal care, of course, but he wants to see me and the baby at least once more. Our next appointment is scheduled for April 23.

Im glad it didnt come to that for you, and im hoping that it doesnt come to that for me either


----------



## joeys3453

Jaz. That is crazy it would cost that much. I believe it costs like 400 or 500


----------



## Jazavac

It does, the actual IUI is pretty cheap. But IUI itself includes a catheter and a syringe and a few minutes of a doctor's time.

What costs money are medications (I was supposed to do a fully medicated cycle with injectables), monitoring during stimulation, which includes several ultrasound scans and blood tests. Then there's sperm wash and preparation, as well.


----------



## Grateful365

AF's here :( On to cycle #3!


----------



## LolaM

Grateful365 said:


> AF's here :( On to cycle #3!


:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Whoa, I pop in for 2 seconds, and the only two ladies I recognize are Jaz and joeys!

Hi, I'm a former 30-something from the days of yore. LOL!!! Hope everyone is doing well, old and new alike, and that we all end up like Jaz soon!


----------



## DHime

:dust:
a little gift for you all


----------



## joeys3453

wookie and dhime how are you guys doing?

I did my injection last yesterday or i should say hd had to do it. :blush: temp really dropped this morning. tomorrow morning we do the iui. :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Best of luck, joeys!

I'm okay. I'm just waiting for my 2nd post-miscarriage AF, and then back on Clomid, most likely the second week of April.


----------



## Grateful365

wookie130 said:


> Whoa, I pop in for 2 seconds, and the only two ladies I recognize are Jaz and joeys!
> 
> Hi, I'm a former 30-something from the days of yore. LOL!!! Hope everyone is doing well, old and new alike, and that we all end up like Jaz soon!

Hi Wookie - I'm one of the new people, nice to meet you!


----------



## joeys3453

wookie well hopefulloy april will come soon enough and then you guys can start trying again! are you feeling good otherwise?:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

ok that trigger really works just did the opk and got a smiley face and ewcm. crazy how that works!:shrug:


----------



## timeforababy

yay joeys!! this is going to work. 

fingers crossed
:dust:

I'm just wasting away the 2ww, gardening and getting addicted to the voice (watching the US version as it's way better)


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy :happydance: for tww. you are almost done with your wait. hopefully this will be the month. Oh i love the voice not sure if you saw gwen sebastian she is from our state and actually related to her. my husband is her cousin.:happydance:


----------



## DHime

FX for you Joeys & Time for Baby! I hope it works out this month...

I am doing well. Getting the swelling feet and hands. Getting overheated easily. You can tell Im pg now. Some aren't sure so they ask. It's funny how your figure become a topic of public discussion and with everything you do, say, and eat. lol
Everyone is an expert. Even men who have no idea at all. I get a kick out of it now but before it irritated me. The only time I get upset is when people nickname me pregers. I correct them quickly that I have a name and need not be defined by being pg. I guess I am a little touchy these days.

I have been watching you ladies in here but trying not to be a constant reminder. 
:dust: 
Can't wait for you all to join me.


----------



## joeys3453

dhime thanks I hope we can join you too! nothing like waking up yesterday to a cold sore and then this morning a canker sore. my immune system must really be low to get them both. I don't usually get them that ofter and hate when I get them! :dohh: I can't wait in another hour is my iui. hd said the :spermy: are good to go! :dohh: 

dhime sounds like you are enjoying being pregnant and who isn't touchy about stuff like that even if you aren't pregnant! :growlmad: haha how is your boss with everything?


----------



## LolaM

Had a stare down with my thermometer this morning and almost didnt take my temp at all, seeing the drop is becoming unbearable. It dropped but its still triphasic and now i have cramps--the bitch is on her way, her bags are packed. and im out of charts so i have to print new ones, i think the universe is trying to tell me something


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> timeforababy :happydance: for tww. you are almost done with your wait. hopefully this will be the month. Oh i love the voice not sure if you saw gwen sebastian she is from our state and actually related to her. my husband is her cousin.:happydance:

ooohh...i just saw that she is about to tour with blake shelton. so even though she's out of the voice, she's going to make it. good luck to her!

how are you doing today? is it iui day yet?


thanks dhime :) nice of you to keep dropping by! I'm definitely not preggers ;) though, i am pretty sure there is not much of a chance of me getting knocked up au naturel. just waiting for af then some blood tests.



I was looking through my FRER's (I bought so many thinking it would be great fun to test) and some will be expiring soon because it's taken me this long :haha::haha:


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> Had a stare down with my thermometer this morning and almost didnt take my temp at all, seeing the drop is becoming unbearable. It dropped but its still triphasic and now i have cramps--the bitch is on her way, her bags are packed. and im out of charts so i have to print new ones, i think the universe is trying to tell me something

:hugs::hugs:

Are you seeing a doctor?


----------



## joeys3453

just got back from iui and acupuncture. was suppose to do acupuncture yesterday but they didn't have me scheduled they forgot! :growlmad: but the iui wasn't too bad but been having some cramping going on not sure if it is from the iui or follicles or oculation cramps! :shrug: but i got put on estradiol 3 times a day and progesterone supp 2 times a day. plus i got valtrex for my cold sore! :nope: i am a walking pill! :dohh: i hope this works though.

timeforababy how are you doing? oh yes blake shelton was here last week tuesday for the concert and gwen performed with him. he was suppose to be here back in like jan but his dad passed away.


----------



## DHime

Joeys - Wow! I get cold sore too so I completely understand. Thanks goodness for valtrex. I just hope I don't pass the virus down to the LO.
FX that the IUI takes.


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Had a stare down with my thermometer this morning and almost didnt take my temp at all, seeing the drop is becoming unbearable. It dropped but its still triphasic and now i have cramps--the bitch is on her way, her bags are packed. and im out of charts so i have to print new ones, i think the universe is trying to tell me something
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Are you seeing a doctor?Click to expand...

yeah, i am seeing a doctor. I have 3 more cycles before i go to IUI. I am on metformin and letrozole and everything is as it should be, im just not getting pregnant :shrug:

The cramps have gone, but i foolishly ate some jelly beans and now Im feeling rather queasy. I am 13 DPO


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Joeys - Wow! I get cold sore too so I completely understand. Thanks goodness for valtrex. I just hope I don't pass the virus down to the LO.
> FX that the IUI takes.

yeah i hate them and when you have one people look at you like you did something wrong! :nope: not sure how i started getting them but they suck. i hope i don't pass them on either. they are the worst for anyone to get! :cry:

yes i hope the iui takes i feel pressure down in my lower abs. i can't tell if they are cramps or what! :blush:


----------



## joeys3453

lolam are you going to take a test?


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> lolam are you going to take a test?

not yet, im going to wait it out, its tuesday and AF is due any time in the next 3 days, so i suppose, ill wait until 16 DPO, then i will truly be late


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> lolam are you going to take a test?
> 
> not yet, im going to wait it out, its tuesday and AF is due any time in the next 3 days, so i suppose, ill wait until 16 DPO, then i will truly be lateClick to expand...

me too! AF due in 3-4 days so let's see, I'm just waiting for her so I can start the blood tests.

Are you going to get started on planning for an IUI?


joeys- fingers crossed for the iui, you're next!


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy are you going to do an iui or wait for blood tests and everything?

I hope this is it. i think it did help to go get acupuncture after the iui. i feel nice and relaxed but keep cramping my dr said that is normal!:shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

oh and hopefully AF doesn't show her ugly face but if she does hopefully it doesn't take too long to get on with the next cycle!:happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys: we haven't done any blood tests/sperm analysis etc yet. How far we'll go will depend on the test result.

when are you going to test?


----------



## joeys3453

we have done all my blood work, i did the hsg last week monday ( which hurt who ever says it doesn't is lying! :nope:) we did the SA last month but then had to do it today when they got it ready for the IUI and they said it was really good compared to last month. THis month they also put me on letrozol and now i will be starting estrogen and progesteron supp. after the iui. pheww...got it all out!:dohh:


----------



## timeforababy

at least you have a plan of action. I think the worst part of ttc is not knowing what is going on. and just hoping and being crushed every month. :)

i can't even the long term TTC ones, it's just 9 cycles here and it feels like it's way way way too long :)


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, I'll keep my fingers crossed! It's normal to have cramps of all kinds after IUIs.


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> lolam are you going to take a test?
> 
> not yet, im going to wait it out, its tuesday and AF is due any time in the next 3 days, so i suppose, ill wait until 16 DPO, then i will truly be lateClick to expand...
> 
> me too! AF due in 3-4 days so let's see, I'm just waiting for her so I can start the blood tests.
> 
> Are you going to get started on planning for an IUI?Click to expand...


There really isnt much planning to do. Since im clearly not going to get pregnant the "natural" way, im just waiting out my prescription and in June Ill call my dr and he will tell me what to do. Im already on medication, i dont think he will change that, and im not being monitored but im sure for IUI i willl have to be. My GYNO is going to do my IUI, the hubs has lots o' :spermy: so the dr will divide em up and put some in each side (i have a didelphic uterus). 
I feel the crampies-the more i move, the more i feel em--i was so hopeful, with my triphasic chart-i was/am looking forward to no more medications and no more thermometers. :growlmad:


----------



## timeforababy

stupid :(

my temp went up this morning (first thought was the weather getting warmer) and of course, I took a test.

BFN 

I knew it would be but I still took a test :(

Anyways, c'mon AF.


Sorry, moaning Minnie today. Hope Lola and Joeys, you're better


----------



## joeys3453

jaz thanks! i hope this works but who knows.

timeforababy it looks like you are only possibly 7dpo so you could still be in it. HOld in there.:thumbup:

Lola I am sorry i wish you could in earlier!:hugs:

Well this morning i used my first progesterone supp. It is different then what I thought. I don't know if i can go to the bathroom yet or how long to wait. Don't want it to come back out! :dohh:

So we :sex: last night like the dr said and then this morning i did opk and it still was a smiley face but my temp jumped from 97.5 to 98.16 so am i suppose to manipulate ffand put yesterday as O day?:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> Lola I am sorry i wish you could in earlier!:hugs:
> 
> 
> So we :sex: last night like the dr said and then this morning i did opk and it still was a smiley face but my temp jumped from 97.5 to 98.16 so am i suppose to manipulate ffand put yesterday as O day?:shrug:


TEchnically, pregnancy has only been a possibility for 4 months, so I guess i should really be more patient. its difficult when everyone ELSE around you is getting pregnant. I had crampies and a bit of nausea yesterday but those things seem to have disappeared. My temp didnt change today. 

FF is annoyed with me, i got another free trial and the pregnancy monitor is telling me that i should see my dr because my LP varies from month to month and it should always, always be the same! :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, what are you using? Which suppositories? I use Prometrium. Either way, it won't come out. What you should avoid is #2 right after you use them, but otherwise you'll be fine.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> joeys, what are you using? Which suppositories? I use Prometrium. Either way, it won't come out. What you should avoid is #2 right after you use them, but otherwise you'll be fine.

hey jaz it says it is just progesterone supp. i will have to double check what it shows. yes i will make sure to avoid that. how far up did you put it?> is it to far if i put it past my pubic bone like a tampon?:shrug:

jaz how are you feeling?


----------



## joeys3453

so since my trigger on sunday i have gotten a smiley or positive on my opk since monday and even today had iui on tuesday is this normal?


----------



## Jazavac

A trigger shot is often pure HCG, which makes pregnancy tests, as well as OPKs dark positive. I don't know which one you got, but it might be the case.

I don't know how far actual suppositories are supposed to go, probably as far as you can push them. I use regular pills and I push them in as far as my finger can reach. Sometimes it goes straight up, sometimes I push them a bit to the side, but it's all good, I'd assume. They start melting the moment they touch warm, moist surfaces so you can't really make many adjustments. They're just pills the size of a bigger jelly bean.

https://images.ddccdn.com/images/pills/mmx/t102552f/prometrium.jpg


----------



## Jazavac

I'm feeling fine. I'm a little bit more tired than normal, but it'ds manageable. No morning sickness yet and I hope it will stay that way. I get a little bit queasy in the evenings, but it's okay. No puking, woohoo.


----------



## joeys3453

oh mine looks like a bullet that is sliced down the middle. i have been just pushing it in as far as i can! :blush:

oh that is good to hear and glad you haven't been throwing up or anything that is good:happydance:


----------



## LolaM

3 words for you ladies...RUM AND COKE!:bodyb::headspin::drunk::fool::wine::bunny:


----------



## timeforababy

I had a few glasses of wine last night because I'm out again. 

I'm not going to post so much anymore as it's not really anything now but a waiting game for me and I'm sick of this dominating my life anymore. It's been 10 months of extreme crushing disappointment and the general feeling that something is seriously wrong with me.


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> I had a few glasses of wine last night because I'm out again.
> 
> I'm not going to post so much anymore as it's not really anything now but a waiting game for me and I'm sick of this dominating my life anymore. It's been 10 months of extreme crushing disappointment and the general feeling that something is seriously wrong with me.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: im with ya all the way on this one, see im the disappointment and i feeel like my hubs is wasting valauable time and :spermy:because im the defect-such negative thoughts in my head...:nope:


----------



## joeys3453

LolaM & timeforababy! i am sorry you are both feeling that way. I know i feel like that from time to time but I try to keep my head up!:hugs:

Although this weekend i was about to freak out on someone!:growlmad: my brother and his girlfriend kept trying to get me to drink or try a drink and i decided not to have any drinks after the iui. WEll yesterday they insisted i needed a drink and when I didn't get one they kept saying are you pregnant are you pregnant you can tell us. and even though we kept saying no that is all they kept talking about. :nope: i had to leave because it was making me mad upset and wanted to cry because i couldn't take it anymore!:cry:


----------



## wookie130

Ugh, joey's, that is ANNOYING. Let me know if you need me to administer a roundhouse kick to the head on someone, okay? LOL!


----------



## joeys3453

no doubt :ignore: plus when we go out to the bars i usually get a thing of olives and pickles and the last few days that is what I have been having when we are out and people think oh your pregnant! :saywhat: granted i have had some different symptoms then the last few days but not sure if it is because of the progesterone & estrodiol?:argh:


----------



## DHime

Hang in there Joey's. It will get better. I sure hope this one takes!
:dust:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks wookie and dhime. I hope this is it also. almost a year of trying and after all the tests and hsg everything good. Doing this IUI and taking all these meds I hope help but we all know that isn't true! I am trying to stay positive but the thought of it just makes me want to start crying! :cry: 

how are you ladies feeling on this monday?


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah and not sure what this is but for the last few days my stomach makes these noises that sound like i am starving but not hungry and it does it all day and night?:shrug:

dhime you are a mango!!!!:happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

joeys that's a nightmare. Hoping there is a sticky sticky bean inside of you :)


----------



## timeforababy

joeys: hope yours is a sticky :)

I'm going for my d3 bloods tomorrow. and well, another whole month of nothing i guess.


----------



## joeys3453

onebumpplease said:


> joeys that's a nightmare. Hoping there is a sticky sticky bean inside of you :)

onebumpplease thanks i hope it is also! with everything we have went through this month it would be great but who knows! :dohh:



timeforababy said:


> joeys: hope yours is a sticky :)
> 
> I'm going for my d3 bloods tomorrow. and well, another whole month of nothing i guess.

timeforababy! thanks and d3 labs that is good are you having anything else done? any tests?:hugs:


----------



## liltiger

So I've been stalking this thread for a few days. I told myself that I would read it all from beginning to end before jumping in, but let's be honest I couldn't read it all before reaching out! So forgive me if I'm not completely up to date with everyone's current situation, but I promise to try to catch up.

A bit about me... I'm already 34, soon to be 35. :shock: My OH and I have just decided to ttc our first. And by just started I mean I am cycle day 4 over here, and on my first month of charting. I have always wanted to be a mother but I misspent my youth in the wrong relationship, but I knew well enough not to bring a child into it. Lucky for me, I have now found Mr. Right. :hugs: We just bought a house and are now preparing to start a family.

We have the added pressures of each being the "only hope" for each of our parents to have grandchildren in their lives. Not to say we don't each have siblings, just that our parents have put their money (and pressure) on us. So here it is, the first month and I'm already stressed out, trying to do everything perfect so that I can minimize the number of cycles leading up to to my :bfp: 

So where to turn? My facebook page is filled with pictures of babies and bumps of younger friends or second or third additions to families. I realized that nobody in my life is facing this challenge with similar obstacles, and I could really use some support buddies. Then I found this thread. :yipee: I'd love to join you on the mission if you'll have me!


----------



## Kobuta

Hi liltiger!! :happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

welcome liltiger!!! hope your first month will be a good one!:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

liltiger said:


> A bit about me... I'm already 34, soon to be 35. :shock: My OH and I have just decided to ttc our first. And by just started I mean I am cycle day 4 over here, and on my first month of charting. I have always wanted to be a mother but I misspent my youth in the wrong relationship, but I knew well enough not to bring a child into it. Lucky for me, I have now found Mr. Right. :hugs: We just bought a house and are now preparing to start a family.
> 
> We have the added pressures of each being the "only hope" for each of our parents to have grandchildren in their lives. Not to say we don't each have siblings, just that our parents have put their money (and pressure) on us. So here it is, the first month and I'm already stressed out, trying to do everything perfect so that I can minimize the number of cycles leading up to to my :bfp:

ahhhh, miss-spent youth-Im with you on that one. Thank goodness I was at least smart enough not to have babies with THOSE morons! oye! 

We dont have added pressure, we have a fertile myrtle in my family-she gets pregnant if she gives a guy the stink-eye! Its rather embarrassing, actually. :wacko:


----------



## DHime

Lola - Had to chime in. That made me laugh for about 10 minutes! 
Stink eye.... bam! Pregnant!

I also had the same issue. Wrong guy before and was married for 12 years. Best to look forward a feel lucky. I hope you all as few cycles as possible before getting knocked up too.

:dust: to all


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> Lola - Had to chime in. That made me laugh for about 10 minutes!
> Stink eye.... bam! Pregnant!
> 
> I also had the same issue. Wrong guy before and was married for 12 years. Best to look forward a feel lucky. I hope you all as few cycles as possible before getting knocked up too.
> 
> :dust: to all

I..I am very lucky...I dont know where I found this guy, but hes a keeper. Its a difficulty now, but maybe not getting preg was a blessing in disguise??? Im not stuck with any of those *special* "men" Icould just walk away, not that any of them would have stuck around anyways, lets just be honest there! Gotta kiss alot of frogs before you find a prince, right?:kiss:

My hubs is from south Florida area, too. Near Port St. Lucie. Hows the weather today? You gettin ready for Hurricane season?


----------



## liltiger

LolaM said:


> DHime said:
> 
> 
> Lola - Had to chime in. That made me laugh for about 10 minutes!
> Stink eye.... bam! Pregnant!
> 
> I also had the same issue. Wrong guy before and was married for 12 years. Best to look forward a feel lucky. I hope you all as few cycles as possible before getting knocked up too.
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> I..I am very lucky...I dont know where I found this guy, but hes a keeper. Its a difficulty now, but maybe not getting preg was a blessing in disguise??? Im not stuck with any of those *special* "men" Icould just walk away, not that any of them would have stuck around anyways, lets just be honest there! Gotta kiss alot of frogs before you find a prince, right?:kiss:
> 
> My hubs is from south Florida area, too. Near Port St. Lucie. Hows the weather today? You gettin ready for Hurricane season?Click to expand...

A blessing in disguise indeed! In my case I just firmly said no. I didn't my kid to suffer the consequences of my mistakes. But sooo glad we still each have a chance to do it right!:happydance:


----------



## liltiger

Thank you everyone for your warm welcomes!


----------



## joeys3453

morning ladies I think I am going to try to hold out to :test: on MOnday the 9th. with it being easter and out of the office and will be busy doing stuff it will keep my mind busy. my bbs are a little sore today and feel fuller but not sure if it is because period week is next week or that i haven't been working out like i was the last few weeks and gained weight there? :holly: my temp is still up on 8dpo. my lower back is sore and a weird feeling in my tummy :sick: also slight cramps that come and go on left and right side :shrug:


----------



## NellieRae

Hang in there, joeys! I know you must be going a little crazy, but its still a bit early. All of your symptoms sound promising, but they could be a result of the meds and not to be relied on. 

FX for you! :dust:


----------



## joeys3453

NellieRae thanks who knew this would be this tough. just wish the days would go by faster to test. but then again before you know it it will be monday and hopefully won't have AF. I have a good feeling about it this time with everything we have gone through and this month especially. plus we did the IUI on our 10 month anniversary! FX!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Fingers crossed for you, joeys! 

I agree with Nellie, symptoms may or may not mean something, but Monday is just around the corner, either way!


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> Fingers crossed for you, joeys!
> 
> I agree with Nellie, symptoms may or may not mean something, but Monday is just around the corner, either way!

thanks jaz! yes i am trying not to look to much into them or get my hopes up too much since i am taking the meds. just hope that monday gets here quick don't think i have ever said that before! :happydance:


----------



## liltiger

Good luck Joeys! Hopefully this will be your month!


----------



## liltiger

Tick tock, tick tock, watching the clock... Cycle day 5. Counting and waiting! :coffee:


----------



## joeys3453

liltiger thanks I hope so too. i hear you about the clock waiting for the time and days to go by. just so i can :test: 

so last night I freaked out on hd. I have been very snappy and on edge but then feel like crying.:shrug: also last night my teeth were killing me i know it isn't a cavity because it was like all my teeth. even when i brushed it felt weird. but this morning seem to be ok.:shrug:


----------



## timeforababy

welcome liltiger! :)

joeys: hang on there, your symptoms sound pretty good so far!!

cd5 today of cycle 10, but nothing to do now. we can't even bd this long weekend as hubs has to do semen analysis to be dropped off on tuesday morning. i might need to do a practise run to drop the sample off. we get to do it at home and i get to run the sample to the hospital between 9-3pm. 

i'm not joining in much as really, there is nothing happening here and nothing will happen for a while until either i get pregnant or they find something wrong :(


sorry guys, no positive mental attitude currently. I'm going on a fitness kick to lose 20lbs so i can at least look hot if not pregnant.


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy :hugs: keep you head up! I know it is touhg but try to stay positive this is a whole new month. I know i felt kind of the same way until we did a bunch of tests and found out there wasn't really anything wrong besides i was low on progesterone and wasn't ovulating at the same time all the time. as for the SA I hope it turns out great. I had to drop it off the first time and then HD dropped it off the last time.

As for a fitness kick nothing wrong with that but don't go too crazy with it because that could affect your body and O'ing and all that crap! :dohh: i have actually really stopped working out besides going for my walk for an hour a day. hang in there girl!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

:) thanks joeys!

feeling much better now, hubby took it to himself to cheer me up so took me out for date night, we went to a lovely little place (which is soooooooo close to a michelin star, there is greatness but not quite all there) and we had a glass of wine, loads to eat and now i'm feeling more optimistic!

hope everyone is better :)


----------



## liltiger

*timeforababy*: I am with you on the losing weight thing! I'm not one to make a billboard out of myself, but I've been using the Formula Zone website to help me along and I've lost about 10 pounds in 3 weeks. Next I should probably try some good old fashioned exercise to help speed things along. But it has at least made me feel better about myself because people are starting to notice!
Also, I'm a strong believer in wine. Like I've always said... "There's nothing like a depressant to chase away the blues!" LOL. :wine: 
Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## LolaM

liltiger said:


> *timeforababy*: I am with you on the losing weight thing! I'm not one to make a billboard out of myself, but I've been using the Formula Zone website to help me along and I've lost about 10 pounds in 3 weeks. Next I should probably try some good old fashioned exercise to help speed things along. But it has at least made me feel better about myself because people are starting to notice!
> Also, I'm a strong believer in wine. Like I've always said... "There's nothing like a depressant to chase away the blues!" LOL. :wine:
> Glad you're feeling better!

Im down about 12 lbs now and the only thing i did was stop drinking soda. I only started yoga begining of February, so im sure thats helping a bit, but other than that, i just cut out the soda.


----------



## liltiger

LolaM: Congratulations! That's quite an achievement for such a small change. I wish I had soda to give up or I would try that too. Coffee is my vice, oh, and the greyhounds. But I just switched the greyhounds to wine because it really cuts the calories. But I did recently read that grapefruit juice is good for baby making... too bad the vodka isn't.


----------



## silmarien

Hi all.

I'm not in my 30s yet, but I'm close. I'm 28 and I'm feeling my clock ticking. I've wanted kids since I was about 22, but I never found the right guy until now. And I've been on birth control for the past 8 years (with maybe a 1 year break). I just quit birth control and I've been having irregular cycles. Last one was 73, and the previous was 67 days. Basically I have a period, skip two months, then have another period. I don't know if I'm ovulating at all. I'm worried that I'll never be able to have 3-4 kids like I've always wanted, since it's difficult to know if I'm even ovulating.

So I feel your guys pain, even though I'm not 30 yet. I have a feeling it will take a long time before I'll get pregnant with #1, and who knows if I'll be able to have 2 or 3 more after that in my 30s. I wish I could've started much earlier. Sigh.


----------



## LolaM

silmarien said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm not in my 30s yet, but I'm close. I'm 28 and I'm feeling my clock ticking. I've wanted kids since I was about 22, but I never found the right guy until now. And I've been on birth control for the past 8 years (with maybe a 1 year break). I just quit birth control 9-12 months ago, and I've been having irregular cycles. Last one was 73, and the previous was 67 days. Basically I have a period, skip two months, then have another period. I don't know if I'm ovulating at all. I'm worried that I'll never be able to have 3-4 kids like I've always wanted, since it's difficult to know if I'm even ovulating.
> 
> So I feel your guys pain, even though I'm not 30 yet. I have a feeling it will take a long time before I'll get pregnant with #1, and who knows if I'll be able to have 2 or 3 more after that in my 30s. I wish I could've started much earlier. Sigh.

I would go to your OBGYN and tell them that you arent having regular cycles. If you dr is worth his salt, they will listen to you. I was having a monthly cycle but i knew something was wrong and my dr listened to me. I didnt have to wait the requisite year of TTC, and thank goodness because I have such low progesterone, i had small ovaries, i have LPD AAAAND I have a didelphic uterus. Wow the odds really ARE against me on this one! But it might be something simple that medication can fix for you.


----------



## silmarien

LolaM said:


> silmarien said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I'm not in my 30s yet, but I'm close. I'm 28 and I'm feeling my clock ticking. I've wanted kids since I was about 22, but I never found the right guy until now. And I've been on birth control for the past 8 years (with maybe a 1 year break). I just quit birth control 9-12 months ago, and I've been having irregular cycles. Last one was 73, and the previous was 67 days. Basically I have a period, skip two months, then have another period. I don't know if I'm ovulating at all. I'm worried that I'll never be able to have 3-4 kids like I've always wanted, since it's difficult to know if I'm even ovulating.
> 
> So I feel your guys pain, even though I'm not 30 yet. I have a feeling it will take a long time before I'll get pregnant with #1, and who knows if I'll be able to have 2 or 3 more after that in my 30s. I wish I could've started much earlier. Sigh.
> 
> I would go to your OBGYN and tell them that you arent having regular cycles. If you dr is worth his salt, they will listen to you. I was having a monthly cycle but i knew something was wrong and my dr listened to me. I didnt have to wait the requisite year of TTC, and thank goodness because I have such low progesterone, i had small ovaries, i have LPD AAAAND I have a didelphic uterus. Wow the odds really ARE against me on this one! But it might be something simple that medication can fix for you.Click to expand...

Thanks for your advice. I don't have a lot of financial resources so digging up money for a copay to my OBGYN is difficult (costs $60 - one appointment for the tests then the followup). I will try to ask my doctor what the deal is, though.


----------



## Kobuta

Have you tried charting your cycles yet silmarien? It only costs as much as a thermometer and it's something you can do for yourself while you get your finances together for more medical investigation. I used to have really long cycles but discovered through charting that I did ovulate at the end of them which was at least a relief. Also if you have charts you can follow any other non-medical things you do, such as what is the effects of taking supplements or getting acupuncture or changing diet etc. I had some strong changes to my cycles/charts with dietary changes.

Good luck I do hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Jazavac

I lost my 33rd pound the day I found out I was pregnant. I might've gained one or two since, but it's hard to tell because right now I'm using my mom's scale. I'm also on progesterone, so it's all different.


----------



## silmarien

Kobuta said:


> Have you tried charting your cycles yet silmarien? It only costs as much as a thermometer and it's something you can do for yourself while you get your finances together for more medical investigation. I used to have really long cycles but discovered through charting that I did ovulate at the end of them which was at least a relief. Also if you have charts you can follow any other non-medical things you do, such as what is the effects of taking supplements or getting acupuncture or changing diet etc. I had some strong changes to my cycles/charts with dietary changes.
> 
> Good luck I do hope you get some answers soon!

Thanks for your help! I did just start charting, I bought a basal thermometer and have been using it since April 2 so not very long. I need to get into the habit of taking it before I get out of bed though because I think that has caused some wonky temperature issues. The past two days were consistent 97.3 though so I'm excited about that! 

I've also started checking my cervical position and mucus, so that should also help me figure out when I'm ovulating as well.

I'm just wondering if it's possible to ovulate and NOT have a period. Because I swear I had PMS right around the time when I SHOULD have had my period during the 66 and 73 day cycles but it just never came. Why did I have PMS if the period never came? I'm baffled. Hopefully charting and the cervical checks/CM analysis will help me figure out what the deal is.


----------



## Jazavac

If you ovulate, you will have your period, unless you fall pregnant (or something goes wrong).

As far as charting goes, you'll need to start taking your temperature the first thing in the morning, before you do anything at all, or it won't read correctly. It has to be done even before you talk, drink, etc. and the time needs to be consistent as well.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> If you ovulate, you will have your period, unless you fall pregnant (or something goes wrong).
> 
> As far as charting goes, you'll need to start taking your temperature the first thing in the morning, before you do anything at all, or it won't read correctly. It has to be done even before you talk, drink, etc. and the time needs to be consistent as well.

yeah, that timing thing really sucks. Ive been on break and i have to wake up to take my temps. bummer and I also wonder because, obviously im not going to bed at my usual time, but i am taking my temp at the same time, so how can that be an accurate reading?


----------



## silmarien

How are you supposed to chart your BBT if you have insomnia problems, and don't wake up or go to sleep the same time every night? I've been recording the temp, the time I wake up, and number of hours I slept. It seems most stable when I sleep the same number of hours; the time I wake up hasn't seemed to make a difference. 

The biggest differences are when I forget to take it right when I wake up.


----------



## Kobuta

I have a ladycomp thermometer which is a little fertility computer. It has some rules:

1. Always take temp upon waking before moving or talking
2. You may take a temp reading any time + or - three hours from yesterday's temp reading, or when you wake up if you missed yesterday's reading
3. You may not take your temp again for the rest of the day
4. You must have slept at least three hours uninterrupted

2 and 3 are programmed into the thermometer so I can't forget.

I've been using that thermometer and following those rules for 2 years now and they work for me. Generally though, I use the thermometer's inbuilt alarm clock to wake me up at 6am and then I temp and go back to sleep


----------



## Kobuta

LolaM said:


> im not going to bed at my usual time, but i am taking my temp at the same time, so how can that be an accurate reading?

Unless you're shift working or traveling between timezones it is no problem. Our BBT cycles throughout the day are based on the changes in light intensity. As long as there is not a sharp difference between sunset time, sunrise time or the amount of light that enters your retinas during the day, you should have a fairly consistent metabolic temperature at that time, with the differences being due to hormones. External temperature can have some effect too, but not much.

(Incidentally, we don't get enough light in our eyes when we sit in an office. Going outside on a sunny day is a good cure for insomnia as our BBT starts to lower when we get less light. When our BBT is low at night we fall asleep. If we have low light conditions during the day all the time it throws our body clocks into disarray and we start sleeping during the day, and awake at night when all the lights are on!)


----------



## Jazavac

BBT charting won't work perfectly for people with (very) inconsistent sleeping patterns, but after a while, anyone can kind of figure it out. 

I'm still temping, even though at the moment I'm pregnant, on progesterone, waking up whenever I please and in a different time zone (7hr difference), yet it still makes sense to me because I've been doing it so long. 

In the beginning, though, it was very important to set the alarm clock and follow the pattern every single day.


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> im not going to bed at my usual time, but i am taking my temp at the same time, so how can that be an accurate reading?
> 
> Unless you're shift working or traveling between timezones it is no problem. Our BBT cycles throughout the day are based on the changes in light intensity. As long as there is not a sharp difference between sunset time, sunrise time or the amount of light that enters your retinas during the day, you should have a fairly consistent metabolic temperature at that time, with the differences being due to hormones. External temperature can have some effect too, but not much.
> 
> (Incidentally, we don't get enough light in our eyes when we sit in an office. Going outside on a sunny day is a good cure for insomnia as our BBT starts to lower when we get less light. When our BBT is low at night we fall asleep. If we have low light conditions during the day all the time it throws our body clocks into disarray and we start sleeping during the day, and awake at night when all the lights are on!)Click to expand...

Im a night owl but having to get up and temp at 6 am and knowing that i need at least 3 hours of sleep before i temp helps me get to bed before sunrise lol, so i guess its not too bad. Im back to work next week, booo hissss, so ill be on my normal schedule again.

I have a question for the ladies that have done IUI. Did your husband go into the room with you? My husband is squeemish and doesnt want to be in the room.


----------



## liltiger

Welcome silmarien! I just started temping on March 31st, so it's all new to me too. I'm doing my best to be consistent by setting my alarm for 6:30, which works for me most of the time. My problem is that subconciously I'm so concerned about temping correctly that I keep waking up in a jolt around 5:00 thinking I've missed my alarm. It's like waking up on the weekend, thinking you're late for work. I immediately reach for my thermometer, but I'm afraid that rush of adrenaline may be affecting my temps. Then I have to take my temperature at 5 because if I go back to sleep I will only have slept for an hour and a half before temping.:dohh:


----------



## Kobuta

I don't think it will affect the temp too much. After you've done it consistently it will be less stressful xx :hugs:


----------



## liltiger

Kobuta said:


> I don't think it will affect the temp too much. After you've done it consistently it will be less stressful xx :hugs:

Thank Kobuta. :flower: Here's to hoping that I won't have to temp consistently for too long though!


----------



## Kobuta

Ah, of course  :dust:


----------



## GirlBlue

Jazavac said:


> BBT charting won't work perfectly for people with (very) inconsistent sleeping patterns, but after a while, anyone can kind of figure it out.
> 
> I'm still temping, even though at the moment I'm pregnant, on progesterone, waking up whenever I please and in a different time zone (7hr difference), yet it still makes sense to me because I've been doing it so long.
> 
> In the beginning, though, it was very important to set the alarm clock and follow the pattern every single day.

JAZ!!!! I'm so happy for you. I've been off for awhile, but so glad to see this mentioned in your status. 

Hello to everyone who is new. I've been around for a few years and TTC seriously for about a year. 

As for updates, went to a new OBGYN to try to get some help TTC. Starting heavy spotting 8 days before cycle due last cycle, and this cycle started bleeding Day 19 of a 28 cycle accompanied by slight cramping. Had an ultrasound last week, having another one in 10 days, and having levels checked on Tuesday. 

Here's to BD to all. :dust:


----------



## Jazavac

Hey, GirlBlue and welcome back!

I'm so glad you've found a better doctor now.


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies hope everyone is doing well.

I have a question for you ladies can you get your period while on progesterone supp?


----------



## DHime

Joeys - yes. I believe it lengthens the LP especially when combined with B vits


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, it depends. Quite often you can't.


----------



## rmsh1

Hi Ladies

Thought I would join your thread if that is OK? I am 33, OH is 34. I was on bc for 17 years until June last year. My cycles straight away went regular, every 34 days. That is until last cycle, my first charting, and I did not O until CD31. Very weird. I can only hope this cycle goes back to its usual 34 days :)

We were NTNP until Jan this year, and we are now on our third cycle TTC. I will go and see a doc if we have not had a bfp by June this year

No one knows we are TTC. My mum is so desperate for a grandbaby, it is all I have heard about for years and years, so I could not take the pressure if she knew we were finally trying.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## onebumpplease

rmsh1 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thought I would join your thread if that is OK? I am 33, OH is 34. I was on bc for 17 years until June last year. My cycles straight away went regular, every 34 days. That is until last cycle, my first charting, and I did not O until CD31. Very weird. I can only hope this cycle goes back to its usual 34 days :)
> 
> We were NTNP until Jan this year, and we are now on our third cycle TTC. I will go and see a doc if we have not had a bfp by June this year
> 
> No one knows we are TTC. My mum is so desperate for a grandbaby, it is all I have heard about for years and years, so I could not take the pressure if she knew we were finally trying.
> 
> Good luck to you all!

rmsh1 I have a very similar story. I'm 33, OH is 34. I was on BCP till April last year; 16 years I think with two 3 month breaks. We used other protection till Dec'11 so I'm now on 4th cycle trying. :thumbup: to you, hopefully you get a BFP before your 34th birthday ;)


----------



## Kobuta

You also both have cute avatars and are from the UK!


----------



## onebumpplease

kobuta said:


> you also both have cute avatars and are from the uk!

lol :d


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies, well my temp went down and took a test and it was a bfn! :cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

So sorry joeys :cry:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks it is just you kind of get your hopes up with everything and to only be let down again! it is really heart breaking!:cry:


----------



## Kobuta

I stopped symptom spotting. It is too heart breaking *agrees* :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

kobuta how are you doing?

it is so frustrating to not have a chance at even seeing a BFP at all. I feel like I am a real let down to my HD.:cry: i just want to cry.


----------



## Kobuta

Doing as best as I can in the circumstances. I missed my ovulation completely this month. Normally ovulate CD21 but it's currently CD35 so I'm getting some acupuncture done tomorrow. I think getting the flu caused it but I keep dribbl--- deliberating about it in my journal and it must be getting boring so I wasn't going to bring it up every place :sad1:


----------



## joeys3453

Kobuta said:


> Doing as best as I can in the circumstances. I missed my ovulation completely this month. Normally ovulate CD21 but it's currently CD35 so I'm getting some acupuncture done tomorrow. I think getting the flu caused it but I keep dribbl--- deliberating about it in my journal and it must be getting boring so I wasn't going to bring it up every place :sad1:

oh no i am sorry that is the worst just when you think you got your body figured out it does something like this. I am getting acupuncture done today. it does help me feel more centered and relaxed. this will be my 3rd cycle of doing it. how about you? i am going to go check out your journal!!!:hugs:


----------



## Kobuta

Thanks joeys. Yeah, it's a pain, but I'm sure I'll ovulate sometime  probably best I didn't if my egg was affected by the flu anyways.


----------



## joeys3453

yes that is very true. but then again you hear where a lot of people get pregnant by getting really drunk one night? :shrug: how long have you being doing acupuncture?


----------



## rmsh1

onebumpplease said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thought I would join your thread if that is OK? I am 33, OH is 34. I was on bc for 17 years until June last year. My cycles straight away went regular, every 34 days. That is until last cycle, my first charting, and I did not O until CD31. Very weird. I can only hope this cycle goes back to its usual 34 days :)
> 
> We were NTNP until Jan this year, and we are now on our third cycle TTC. I will go and see a doc if we have not had a bfp by June this year
> 
> No one knows we are TTC. My mum is so desperate for a grandbaby, it is all I have heard about for years and years, so I could not take the pressure if she knew we were finally trying.
> 
> Good luck to you all!
> 
> rmsh1 I have a very similar story. I'm 33, OH is 34. I was on BCP till April last year; 16 years I think with two 3 month breaks. We used other protection till Dec'11 so I'm now on 4th cycle trying. :thumbup: to you, hopefully you get a BFP before your 34th birthday ;)Click to expand...

You are on 4th cycle already? I feel ripped off with my longer cycles, especially the last one. I have no explanation as to why it was 44 days long :( Already April and only on third cycle this year. I hope we get a BFP before turning 34 too!


----------



## rmsh1

joeys3453 said:


> yes that is very true. but then again you hear where a lot of people get pregnant by getting really drunk one night? :shrug: how long have you being doing acupuncture?

I visited my friend today who has just had her second child. It took her 10 months to get pregnant this time, and she was worried, so that month she got pregnant, she decided to relax a bit and allow herself to drink a fair bit and what happened? Yep, BFP


----------



## onebumpplease

rmsh1 my cycles are around 33 days long, but my last one was 42 days, it's a killer eh!! So O'd in Dec, Jan, Feb and round about now, so I don't have great cycles either I'm afraid. Hope they settle down now it's been a year since BCP...


----------



## rmsh1

I hope I O on CD20 this cycle and that last month was a one off. Typically it happened the first month I started charting, but it was good I was charting else I would not have known when I O'd and would have driven myself insane waiting for AF to arrive and not knowing if I was pregnant.
Spent today with a one month old, I just want one of my own!


----------



## DHime

Hey ladies! I hope you are all doing well. Hang in there. I am sending as much :dust: to you as I can spare. Got some news today that put a small cloud in my otherwise sunny sky with some potentially scary problems. So, I am keeping some for me for now.
Hang in there ladies. It's just as scary on this side. :hugs: to all!
PS - Boy oh Boy it's a Boy
Oh and I am still getting cysts on my ovaries even now. They found 4 this time. What am I ovulating still? :huh:


----------



## Kobuta

Congratulations on having a boy!!!!! :cloud9:

And I'm sorry about the other stuff. I hope nothing too serious, or if it is that it doesn't manifest :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

rmsh1 said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> yes that is very true. but then again you hear where a lot of people get pregnant by getting really drunk one night? :shrug: how long have you being doing acupuncture?
> 
> I visited my friend today who has just had her second child. It took her 10 months to get pregnant this time, and she was worried, so that month she got pregnant, she decided to relax a bit and allow herself to drink a fair bit and what happened? Yep, BFPClick to expand...


I have been allowing myself to have a drinnk when im in the "safe zone" and i just happen to pick up my bottle of metformin and what does it say? "do not drink alcoholic beverages while taking this medication" oooooooooooops :dohh:


----------



## liltiger

I'm away for one day and I've already missed so much!

Welcome to the thread *rmsh1*! Your post made me do the math, and I realized I had been on bc for 20 years. :shock: I've been off it for about 2 months now and as far as I can tell my cycles are normal. It appears mine are around 30 days. I just started charting this cycle, so perhaps to soon to tell. I made the mistake of not voicing it soon enough but I wanted to keep our ttc a secret, but then I overheard my OH telling his mother on the phone that I had started charting. :dohh: She's been laying the pressure on pretty thick but luckily I haven't seen her since then. I guess we'll burn that bridge once we cross it.

*joeys*: So sorry to hear about your bfn. :sad1: Try to keep your head up. I'm sending you some :dust: for the next round.

*DHime*; Congratulations on your baby boy! I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you that it all turns out fine.


----------



## joeys3453

morning ladies dhime! congrats how exciting! hope everything else is ok :hugs:

liltiger thanks! i need that. I can only hope this second round will be better. i hope everyone is having a great day! :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

DHime, huge congrats on your little baby BOY!!!! That's wonderful! You have a SON! :)


----------



## joeys3453

so last night i was watching the show Giuliana & Bill on style channel. She Giuliana is the host on E channel i believe and she was diagnosed with breast cancer and they are trying to have a baby and already did IVF and it failed. Well it made me realize that with having this failed IUI things could be a lot worse and to try to stay positive.:flower:


----------



## GirlBlue

Ok...seriously this is the 3rd time I tried to type this. I'm going to make it s&s.

Congrats Dhime!

All, I need help. I had a progesterone test and here are the results. My levels seem a little high don't they? I went in for the test due to midcycle bleeding. But I thought low levels caused that.hhoughts?
Component Results
Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units
PROGESTERONE	24.33 ng/mL
Reference Ranges (ng/mL):
Men: <0.25 - 0.56
Women:
Follicular phase: <0.25 - 0.54
Luteal phase: 1.5 - 20.0
Ovulation: <0.25 - 6.22
Menopause: <0.41


----------



## GirlBlue

GirlBlue said:


> Ok...seriously this is the 3rd time I tried to type this. I'm going to make it s&s.
> 
> Congrats Dhime!
> 
> All, I need help. I had a progesterone test and here are the results. My levels seem a little high don't they? I went in for the test due to midcycle bleeding. But I thought low levels caused that.hhoughts?
> Component Results
> Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units
> PROGESTERONE	24.33 ng/mL
> Reference Ranges (ng/mL):
> Men: <0.25 - 0.56
> Women:
> Follicular phase: <0.25 - 0.54
> Luteal phase: 1.5 - 20.0
> Ovulation: <0.25 - 6.22
> Menopause: <0.41

The test was done on day 21 so should be in LP range.


----------



## Kobuta

I would have thought the more the better during LP. Could you be pregnant?


----------



## timeforababy

joeys: :( :( big hugs

dhdime: hope you get some resolution and congrats on your baby boy!!

welcome rmsh! :)


Not been on here much as nothing much is happening on our end. CD11 of cycle 10/11, I'm not really temping this month. Work is kinda busy, I had 2 new students start today and I'm going to my first bootcamp tomorrow!! 

I'm due another blood draw on CD20 for the prog level (which will be low as I'm sure I have a short LP) and hubby gets the joy of dropping his semen sample off on Friday. We get to collect at home and then drive to the hospital in a warm pocket. tee hee hee.

And is it wrong to be dribbling over Blake Shelton while watching The Voice? He is just so....um....hot.


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> joeys: :( :( big hugs
> 
> dhdime: hope you get some resolution and congrats on your baby boy!!
> 
> welcome rmsh! :)
> 
> 
> Not been on here much as nothing much is happening on our end. CD11 of cycle 10/11, I'm not really temping this month. Work is kinda busy, I had 2 new students start today and I'm going to my first bootcamp tomorrow!!
> 
> I'm due another blood draw on CD20 for the prog level (which will be low as I'm sure I have a short LP) and hubby gets the joy of dropping his semen sample off on Friday. We get to collect at home and then drive to the hospital in a warm pocket. tee hee hee.
> 
> And is it wrong to be dribbling over Blake Shelton while watching The Voice? He is just so....um....hot.

ugh-I got a new student today-ugh. low low low low. I am now up to 28 kinders and i LITERALLY do not have room for this child. I had to pull another desk in from storage and make a group of desks. Only 9 more weeks!


----------



## GirlBlue

Kobuta said:


> I would have thought the more the better during LP. Could you be pregnant?

I guess that's the million dollar question. My doc just sent me a message saying that they look good for a LP. Problem is the bleeding. If I am preggers I am really worried about this bleeding. It seems like its getting heavier.


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> ugh-I got a new student today-ugh. low low low low. I am now up to 28 kinders and i LITERALLY do not have room for this child. I had to pull another desk in from storage and make a group of desks. Only 9 more weeks!

:D Thankfully, my two are slightly older


----------



## timeforababy

GirlBlue said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> I would have thought the more the better during LP. Could you be pregnant?
> 
> I guess that's the million dollar question. My doc just sent me a message saying that they look good for a LP. Problem is the bleeding. If I am preggers I am really worried about this bleeding. It seems like its getting heavier.Click to expand...

:( no idea but good luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## Jazavac

GirlBlue, could you have your beta checked, too? That would answer any and all pregnancy related questions. Otherwise, your progesterone is really good for LP.

joeys, I'm sorry about your BFN.

DHime, congrats on your little boy!


----------



## rmsh1

CD15 for me, if my body plans on ovulating around CD20 I should start seeing watery cm, so I have my FX for a normal cycle


----------



## liltiger

OH just ordered a Clearblue Fertility Monitor for me online. Still hoping I won't ever need to use it since I'm approaching O. However, if I need it I'm excited I'll have it, and more importantly I'm excited that he's becoming noticeably more involved in the baby plan! :wohoo:


----------



## wookie130

Girlblue...that progesterone level is great for the LP...but from your ticker, I see you're only on CD 11, and waiting to ovulate...so that really doesn't explain your high progesterone levels, since I assume you're not in your luteal phase yet?

You COULD be pregnant with levels like that, but a high progesterone level doesn't reliably indicate that...many ladies with far lower levels are pregnant, or become pregnant.

Interesting!

DHime, what's going on with the baby, dear?


----------



## GirlBlue

wookie130 said:


> Girlblue...that progesterone level is great for the LP...but from your ticker, I see you're only on CD 11, and waiting to ovulate...so that really doesn't explain your high progesterone levels, since I assume you're not in your luteal phase yet?
> 
> You COULD be pregnant with levels like that, but a high progesterone level doesn't reliably indicate that...many ladies with far lower levels are pregnant, or become pregnant.
> 
> Interesting!
> 
> DHime, what's going on with the baby, dear?

Thanks ladies....

Wookie...my ticker is off and I am not sure how to fix it. I'm on cd24 so in my LP. 

Jaz...hmmm...beta levels. I had to google it. Not sure I'm preggers though. I sent my doc an email regarding next steps so I'll see.


----------



## wookie130

Girlblue, just call your doctor, and have them order a hcg beta blood test. You'll go in, and they'll see if hcg is present at pregnancy levels in your blood. If none is detected, you are 100% not pregnant. How many dpo are you?


----------



## joeys3453

how is everyone doing? I have a question for you this period it is weird. It is really heavy and clotty

so here is my friday the 13th moment from this morning:
got my period on wed kind of spotty and then yesterday a little heavier so last night put a tampon in like normal and woke up this morning waiting for hd to get out of the bathroom and was standing and realized there was blood running down my leg i had overflown onto our white carpet.:blush: i busted into the bathroom and hd was like wth. then he saw blood from my leg and was like ewwww! and like shit our white carpet! 
:nope:
so nothing like having your hd clean your period off the white carpet at 6:15 in the morning. ok on a serious note. after an iui and taking meds is it normal to have a really heavy period with a large amount of clotting? :shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Joey's, I hope he rubbed an ice cube into the carpet before using a stain remover on the carpet! Works like a charm!

Was your IUI medicated, Joeys? I'm asking because the meds can change your hormones, which can effect your period.


----------



## joeys3453

i don't believe so. we have never had a stain in or on our carpets before we don't have animals either. that is good to know about an ice cube though. he used this oxy white stuff for the carpet and it seemed to have worked from what we saw this morning! :shrug: i feel terrible but what could i do! 

yes I first was on letrozal, ovidril inj, progesterone suppliments and estradiol.:dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'd say that effected your menstrual flow. Clotty/heavy is fairly normal for me on CD 2, to be honest. It's nothing to worry about, and it will ease up!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks wookie! that makes me feel better I just feel like a big guiser just busting with fluids like a big flood!:dohh: I did go for my u/s and it looks like I am doing what I am suppose to and start letrozole today for the next 5 days.


----------



## wookie130

Are you doing another IUI?

If so, GOOD FOR YOU, kiddo! That's the kind of determination that will get you pregnant, if you stick to it! So many, many women have IUI/IVF's, and experience failure...it's those of you that get back on that horse, and keep at it that end up with babies!


----------



## joeys3453

yes i believe we are going to do it. HD is wondering if they aren't changing anything then won't it fail again and I told him this was our first one and of trying all the meds so maybe they need to see how my body responds to it again before they can make any changes. 

I do think that this will be a good time this time with getting all the extra stuff i need will help me conceive I am trying to keep my hopes up and stay positive! :happydance:


----------



## GirlBlue

wookie130 said:


> Girlblue, just call your doctor, and have them order a hcg beta blood test. You'll go in, and they'll see if hcg is present at pregnancy levels in your blood. If none is detected, you are 100% not pregnant. How many dpo are you?

Hey thanks Wookie...I started bleeding extremely heavy yesterday and cramping horribly. Doc can't tell me conclusively what's wrong yet. Since my levels are fine and somewhat on the high side, I am wondering if it's a CP. I go back next month for another ultrasound and more tests. In the meantime, I am just monitoring my blood flow. :dohh:


----------



## Kobuta

I'm sorry GirlBlue, that sounds awful :-( 

I started bright red bleeding today, supposedly 5dpo but my ovulation was questionable.


----------



## timeforababy

big hugs to kobuta, joeys and grrlblue :(

Hope you're all ok.

We dropped the sperm sample off on Friday AM, I have cd21 bloods on friday (it's cd20, closest I can get bloods drawn as surgery isn't open on sat). and a doc's appointment for 1 May.

We're still BD-ing but it's a lot more fun when I'm not temping, doing OPKs or anything else. :) 

I'm going to bootcamp again tonight! I've lost 1 kilo in 2 weeks :)


----------



## Kobuta

Good job with the bootcamp! I dropped a sperm sample off this morning too. 

We live 40 mins drive away from the clinic and got low on fuel halfway through the drive and needed to refill. So hubby was filling the car while I was madly scribbling name, time of sample etc on the container and then we wizzed through the traffic weaving in and out... TTCers on a mission!!!


----------



## joeys3453

kobuta :haha: i love that i think we are more crazier when dropping off the :spermy: 

well my period on friday and sat was the heaviest and clottiest i have ever had. but all good now so that is good. have our mid cycle scan on friday!

timeforababy how are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## GirlBlue

Kobuta said:


> I'm sorry GirlBlue, that sounds awful :-(
> 
> I started bright red bleeding today, supposedly 5dpo but my ovulation was questionable.

Kobuta...I'm sorry. Hope everything is ok. 

So spoke with nurse this morning. She thinks it sounds like a m/c. We'll see. I never knew I was pregnant so it's hard to feel anyway at this point. Dust to everyone!


----------



## Kobuta

It sounds like it might have been GirlBlue. I'm sorry. Maybe it's better if you didn't know at the time? Big hugs.


----------



## rmsh1

timeforababy said:


> big hugs to kobuta, joeys and grrlblue :(
> 
> Hope you're all ok.
> 
> We dropped the sperm sample off on Friday AM, I have cd21 bloods on friday (it's cd20, closest I can get bloods drawn as surgery isn't open on sat). and a doc's appointment for 1 May.
> 
> We're still BD-ing but it's a lot more fun when I'm not temping, doing OPKs or anything else. :)
> 
> I'm going to bootcamp again tonight! I've lost 1 kilo in 2 weeks :)

I am still learning about the blood tests that can be done, and I know they take blood on CD3 and CD21, but can someone explain why? If the CD21 bloods are to see if you have ovulated, that would not work for me, as I have not been ovulating before CD21.

Looks to be another long cycle for me, CD20 today and no sign of ovulation yet


----------



## Kobuta

It's because they assume you ovulate CD14 and so they want to take blood at the theoretical best day and then get you to come in every few days if you didn't ovulate. It's a bit nuts IMO but they can't assume you have any idea of when you ovulate as you might be wrong


----------



## rmsh1

Well the cd21 bloods would be useless for me then. I ovulated on CD31 last cycle!


----------



## Kobuta

Yes, I had this fight with a doctor at my local medical centre too. I hadn't ovulated yet and she insisted on taking my blood because she was the expert and that's the way it's done around here.


----------



## joeys3453

rmsh1 - i was ovulating all over the place last 4 or 5 months and i brought in my ff charts and showed i was ovulating later and at different times. so they did mine later but still think it wasn't late enough so I got put on progesterone. we haven't done the test again.


----------



## rmsh1

Why did they put you on progesterone? I thought that was to extend your luteal phase? Nothing wrong with my LP, always 13-14 days. irrelevant of when I O

I just need O to occur earlier! My cycles were 34 days long exactly for 6 -8 cycles, now all of a sudden (current and last cycle) they have gotten ridiculously long


----------



## joeys3453

well they said my progesterone was low and so they put me on it even though my lp was 11. since being on it this last month my lp went to 15. so that is a good thing.


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh ok so it did work on extending your LP. I don't think progesterone is my problem, and I do not think I have PCO either, given my cycles have been regular most of my life (even though I was on bc for most my fertile years), when I had breaks, my AF was always pretty regular. Just now they suddenly seem to be really long


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah that is how mine were also. they were all normal cycles except since nov 11 till now. last month i was on letrozol and then did the ovidral trigger which made me ovulate on the 15th.


----------



## rmsh1

joeys3453 said:


> oh yeah that is how mine were also. they were all normal cycles except since nov 11 till now. last month i was on letrozol and then did the ovidral trigger which made me ovulate on the 15th.

Oh I do not know these things you have tried - letrozol and ovidral trigger. What is the basis to those?

I am considering soy for next cycle now, just anything to make me O a bit earlier


----------



## LolaM

wow--it looks like im not even going to crack the 98s this cycle, its CD 20ish and my temps have started to go down...cant be a good thing!


----------



## joeys3453

this last cycle we did our first IUI. so to get the timing down we did the ovidral trigger to get me to ovulate earlier. instead of clomid they put me on letrozole. Then after the IUI was completed they put me on estradiol and progesterone! :nope:


----------



## rmsh1

I think you are ahead of me, I have not even told my doctor I am having problems, but will be going in for a smear in May and going to tell them about my cycles then. Not sure I should mention TTC, but say my cycles have suddenly gone really long and I want to know why


----------



## Lisa40

Hi guys,

I've not been arund for a little while but I do pop in & lurk occasionally, used to be a regular on this thread lol. I just wanted to say that I have absolutely spot on cycles, 27 days each, 13 day LP, they did all my tests & all was fine, as a last resort they sent me for an ultrasound & found a cyst on my ovary, just the one & they are quite common so there was no cause for concern really, but after it continued to grow they decided to remove it.

It was only when I went in for surgery that they found I had severe endometriosis all over my uterus & ovaries, so bad that my ovaries had been stuck to my pelvic wall, so I was ovulating fine but the eggs were going nowhere. They removed it all at the same time & it was that month we got our BFP.

I really really don't want to scare anyone at all, but apparently lots of women can have endometriosis and the only way to diagnose it is via a laparoscapy. They believe about 10-15% of women have it to some degree but those are generally the ones with symptoms, there's no way a doctor would recommend surgery to check if you are having no symptoms & aren't in any pain.

I guess the reason I am writing this is to make sure that if all of your other tests come back fine & you still have trouble & they put you in the 'unexplained' category that it might be worth mentioning? I've known people (from my ttc journey) that were referred for ivf & sat on the wait list etc & when they went in for egg collection were told that they had the same problem & then they couldn't do the ivf until it had been removed & some of them then went on to get their bfp naturally after the surgery.

I know it's certainly not something that you would want to get checked just for checkings sake, like bloods for example as it does involve keyhole surgery, but just to bear in mind it is fairly common & lots of women don't get any symptoms at all. If this hadn't been found I really believe I wouldn't be pregnant now, so just thought it might be worth mentioning as our next step was IVF & if I hadn't of had the cyst that's where we'd be now.

Good luck girls, really hope all goes well for you. :hugs: :dust:

xxx


----------



## Jazavac

I think a huge part of the whole 'unexplained' issue in the US is poor access to medical services. You can't get _anything_ because you want to, pretty much, and the doctors are horribly stingy when it comes to referrals for diagnostic procedures.

I used to have a cyst, about 28mm long and, back home in Croatia, my ob/gyn wanted me in for a scan every six months. When I moved here, I still had the cyst, but NOBODY here cared. Nada. Apparently, per their words, a cyst is nothing to worry about and everyone has them. Mmk, whatever. It also took me a long time to find a doctor who includes an ultrasound scan as part of my yearly ob/gyn checkup and who is also willing to do a PAP smear on a yearly basis, not every once in three years.

Any and all preventative care in the US is pretty much missing. I guess people here enjoy fixing what shouldn't have been broken in the first place.


----------



## timeforababy

Kobuta said:


> Good job with the bootcamp! I dropped a sperm sample off this morning too.
> 
> We live 40 mins drive away from the clinic and got low on fuel halfway through the drive and needed to refill. So hubby was filling the car while I was madly scribbling name, time of sample etc on the container and then we wizzed through the traffic weaving in and out... TTCers on a mission!!!

:haha: we were the same as well. OH dropped me off as I know the hospital quite well (our hospital is worse than a rabbit warren) and I was running to get it there and we made it in 40 minutes from sample being retrieved. 

When are you getting your results and what are you hoping for?




joeys3453 said:


> kobuta :haha: i love that i think we are more crazier when dropping off the :spermy:
> 
> well my period on friday and sat was the heaviest and clottiest i have ever had. but all good now so that is good. have our mid cycle scan on friday!
> 
> timeforababy how are you feeling?:hugs:

I'm better after the exercise, I think I just needed to focus my energy on something OTHER than obsessing about TTC :)

When do you start your 2nd IUI?



rmsh1 said:


> Well the cd21 bloods would be useless for me then. I ovulated on CD31 last cycle!

My GP checked that I had normalish cycles and I could tell her mine were approx 28 days with a few at 26 days (one at 24) and a few at 30/31 days.

I know my LP is less than 10 days so my d21 bloods will be low, I explained to my GP but she didn't get it so I let her do what she needs to do and then we'll work on it. She was a bit nervous trying to explain everything to me but there was a student observing and I think I put her off by telling her I was research scientist and I'd read it all up.

I won't get a referral until we've been TTC for 24 months as I'm under 35. Although when we get there I will be 34ish so I should be referred anyways.


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> wow--it looks like im not even going to crack the 98s this cycle, its CD 20ish and my temps have started to go down...cant be a good thing!

:( Maybe it's a nonovulatory cycle?


----------



## rmsh1

timeforababy said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> Good job with the bootcamp! I dropped a sperm sample off this morning too.
> 
> We live 40 mins drive away from the clinic and got low on fuel halfway through the drive and needed to refill. So hubby was filling the car while I was madly scribbling name, time of sample etc on the container and then we wizzed through the traffic weaving in and out... TTCers on a mission!!!
> 
> :haha: we were the same as well. OH dropped me off as I know the hospital quite well (our hospital is worse than a rabbit warren) and I was running to get it there and we made it in 40 minutes from sample being retrieved.
> 
> When are you getting your results and what are you hoping for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> kobuta :haha: i love that i think we are more crazier when dropping off the :spermy:
> 
> well my period on friday and sat was the heaviest and clottiest i have ever had. but all good now so that is good. have our mid cycle scan on friday!
> 
> timeforababy how are you feeling?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm better after the exercise, I think I just needed to focus my energy on something OTHER than obsessing about TTC :)
> 
> When do you start your 2nd IUI?
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Well the cd21 bloods would be useless for me then. I ovulated on CD31 last cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> My GP checked that I had normalish cycles and I could tell her mine were approx 28 days with a few at 26 days (one at 24) and a few at 30/31 days.
> 
> I know my LP is less than 10 days so my d21 bloods will be low, I explained to my GP but she didn't get it so I let her do what she needs to do and then we'll work on it. She was a bit nervous trying to explain everything to me but there was a student observing and I think I put her off by telling her I was research scientist and I'd read it all up.
> 
> I won't get a referral until we've been TTC for 24 months as I'm under 35. Although when we get there I will be 34ish so I should be referred anyways.Click to expand...

I never knew they made you wait 24 months before bring referred! I thought it was 12 months :( I am going to see what they say when I go next month anyway, I at least want my hormone levels tested now, and that is not a hard thing to do.

I am a research scientist too! LOL it does help with understanding things ;)


----------



## onebumpplease

rmsh1 said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> I won't get a referral until we've been TTC for 24 months as I'm under 35. Although when we get there I will be 34ish so I should be referred anyways.
> 
> I never knew they made you wait 24 months before bring referred! I thought it was 12 months :( I am going to see what they say when I go next month anyway, I at least want my hormone levels tested now, and that is not a hard thing to do.
> 
> I am a research scientist too! LOL it does help with understanding things ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I went to docs last week and doc said its 2 years from the date you come off pill, but if you haven't been on pill it's 1 year. IF I had known that I would have came off the pill around 6 months earlier, when we agreed to start TTCing now...GRrrrrr (we did start TTC earlier too).
> 
> If I need to wait the 2 years I'll be 34, going on 35, would be 35 at youngest giving birth. Fx'd we don't need it eh!!
> 
> Also you never know rmsh...docs can shuffle on policy, like you say the hormone tests would be handy and not TOOO expensive.Click to expand...


----------



## rmsh1

onebumpplease said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> I won't get a referral until we've been TTC for 24 months as I'm under 35. Although when we get there I will be 34ish so I should be referred anyways.
> 
> I never knew they made you wait 24 months before bring referred! I thought it was 12 months :( I am going to see what they say when I go next month anyway, I at least want my hormone levels tested now, and that is not a hard thing to do.
> 
> I am a research scientist too! LOL it does help with understanding things ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I went to docs last week and doc said its 2 years from the date you come off pill, but if you haven't been on pill it's 1 year. IF I had known that I would have came off the pill around 6 months earlier, when we agreed to start TTCing now...GRrrrrr (we did start TTC earlier too).
> 
> If I need to wait the 2 years I'll be 34, going on 35, would be 35 at youngest giving birth. Fx'd we don't need it eh!!
> 
> Also you never know rmsh...docs can shuffle on policy, like you say the hormone tests would be handy and not TOOO expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was you that first let me know they make you wait 24 months onebump! I was completely relying on getting some tests done in June, one year after stopping, and quite gutted that I may now have to wait another whole year :( I was already feeling so down about my messed up, lengthy cycles, and now I just feel at a loss.
> 
> I will still see my doc next month when I get a smear and will see if they will take bloods, at least that is a start
> 
> I sooooo wish I had stopped bc years ago :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 said:


> I never knew they made you wait 24 months before bring referred! I thought it was 12 months :( I am going to see what they say when I go next month anyway, I at least want my hormone levels tested now, and that is not a hard thing to do.
> 
> I am a research scientist too! LOL it does help with understanding things ;)

Each PCT is slightly different but my GP said ours was that. 

Not sure about blood tests, each one is a bit different I guess. Good luck!


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> I know, I went to docs last week and doc said its 2 years from the date you come off pill, but if you haven't been on pill it's 1 year. IF I had known that I would have came off the pill around 6 months earlier, when we agreed to start TTCing now...GRrrrrr (we did start TTC earlier too).
> 
> If I need to wait the 2 years I'll be 34, going on 35, would be 35 at youngest giving birth. Fx'd we don't need it eh!!
> 
> Also you never know rmsh...docs can shuffle on policy, like you say the hormone tests would be handy and not TOOO expensive.

:( I think I will be 35 or pretty close as well so it looks like we will only have one.


----------



## joeys3453

i go in on friday for my mid cycle u/s and i am guessing trigger on sunday and iui on tuesday 24th but we will see how big the follicles are by then. 

feel so sad. was on facebook at lunch and saw two people announce they are expecting and due in oct. the one just got married in jan and the other this is her 2nd but i feel bad for feeling sad about it! :cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

rmsh1 said:


> Yes it was you that first let me know they make you wait 24 months onebump! I was completely relying on getting some tests done in June, one year after stopping, and quite gutted that I may now have to wait another whole year :( I was already feeling so down about my messed up, lengthy cycles, and now I just feel at a loss.
> 
> I will still see my doc next month when I get a smear and will see if they will take bloods, at least that is a start
> 
> I sooooo wish I had stopped bc years ago :cry: :cry: :cry:

ON the up side if you have records of really long, irregular cycles your doc should do tests to try and sort them regardless of TTC. So make sure you go....


----------



## timeforababy

joeys: good on you! still going strong. At least you're doing something about it, instead of feeling helpless and not sure what is going on.

Will be your turn soon!


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy thanks! i hope this works. i know with this last period was the weirdest i have ever had so maybe that is a good thing. :shrug: 

how are you feeling?


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: joeys :hugs: It is tough hearing that it is happening for others, especially if it seems so easy. 

Timeforababy is right, it will be your turn soon :thumbup:

Timeforababy it seems so late, but I still hope that IF I can do it once I'll try and do it again before I'm 40...time shall tell...


----------



## joeys3453

onebumpplease said:


> :hugs: joeys :hugs: It is tough hearing that it is happening for others, especially if it seems so easy.
> 
> Timeforababy is right, it will be your turn soon :thumbup:
> 
> Timeforababy it seems so late, but I still hope that IF I can do it once I'll try and do it again before I'm 40...time shall tell...

thanks ladies! i know it is in gods plan when it is right for us to be the fortunate ones to get pregnant. next month will be our 1 year anniversary. I am hoping that we could have at least two before 40! that is if my body doesn't fall apart before then! haha:dohh:


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> I think a huge part of the whole 'unexplained' issue in the US is poor access to medical services. You can't get _anything_ because you want to, pretty much, and the doctors are horribly stingy when it comes to referrals for diagnostic procedures.
> 
> I used to have a cyst, about 28mm long and, back home in Croatia, my ob/gyn wanted me in for a scan every six months. When I moved here, I still had the cyst, but NOBODY here cared. Nada. Apparently, per their words, a cyst is nothing to worry about and everyone has them. Mmk, whatever. It also took me a long time to find a doctor who includes an ultrasound scan as part of my yearly ob/gyn checkup and who is also willing to do a PAP smear on a yearly basis, not every once in three years.
> 
> Any and all preventative care in the US is pretty much missing. I guess people here enjoy fixing what shouldn't have been broken in the first place.

I HAVE insurance, anything tagged with the word INFERTILITY isnt covered, not even a little bit. Whic I have nothing printable in a chat room to say about THAT. My dr does a pap every year but i have never heard of getting an U/S with the pap. Interesting


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> wow--it looks like im not even going to crack the 98s this cycle, its CD 20ish and my temps have started to go down...cant be a good thing!
> 
> :( Maybe it's a nonovulatory cycle?Click to expand...

IDK..I had a temp spike and a positive OPK and im on medication, who knows..I think im getting sick, so that doesnt help anything


----------



## liltiger

I may be over-analyzing but I sure could use everyone's opinion. I think I ovulated on Sunday but my FF chart hasn't confirmed as of yet. Today I have been incredibly gassy all day, I haven't had any cramping or stomach pains though. This morning when I had a shower my nipples were feeling really sensitive. I had to turn the shower head away because the blast from the water stung so bad. Could these be VERY early signs or am I just being hopeful?


----------



## Kobuta

Your chart definitely shows ovulation and those signs all mean progesterone is in full force. Good luck, your cycle seems really healthy!


----------



## Jazavac

LolaM said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I think a huge part of the whole 'unexplained' issue in the US is poor access to medical services. You can't get _anything_ because you want to, pretty much, and the doctors are horribly stingy when it comes to referrals for diagnostic procedures.
> 
> I used to have a cyst, about 28mm long and, back home in Croatia, my ob/gyn wanted me in for a scan every six months. When I moved here, I still had the cyst, but NOBODY here cared. Nada. Apparently, per their words, a cyst is nothing to worry about and everyone has them. Mmk, whatever. It also took me a long time to find a doctor who includes an ultrasound scan as part of my yearly ob/gyn checkup and who is also willing to do a PAP smear on a yearly basis, not every once in three years.
> 
> Any and all preventative care in the US is pretty much missing. I guess people here enjoy fixing what shouldn't have been broken in the first place.
> 
> I HAVE insurance, anything tagged with the word INFERTILITY isnt covered, not even a little bit. Whic I have nothing printable in a chat room to say about THAT. My dr does a pap every year but i have never heard of getting an U/S with the pap. InterestingClick to expand...

I, too, have insurance and it is apparently something that here in the US would be considered good. I consider it trash, just like most of the healthcare options here, unfortunately. Sure, there's technology available, but I can't ever get a doctor when I want or need one, so there's little joy in the fact, for me at least, that someone will be able to patch me up once I get (terminally) ill. 

My policy covers nothing, at all, that's infertility _treatment_ related. Diagnostics are covered, in theory, but it took hours and hours and hours of yelling to get the *******s to change the claims and let me be. They still keep attempting to charge me for things that are covered, and I am even *naturally pregnant*. Disgusting.

The ultrasound that happens during your yearly checkup has nothing to do with the PAP smear itself. It's just a diagnostic procedure, that's done as part of the preventative care. I don't care if they'll remove my cysts once they grow so huge I'll be able to pet them through my belly button. I want to see them as they start growing, pretty much. 

Many gynecologists later, I did manage to find one who does things this way, so I feel pretty lucky.


----------



## Jazavac

liltiger said:


> I may be over-analyzing but I sure could use everyone's opinion. I think I ovulated on Sunday but my FF chart hasn't confirmed as of yet. Today I have been incredibly gassy all day, I haven't had any cramping or stomach pains though. This morning when I had a shower my nipples were feeling really sensitive. I had to turn the shower head away because the blast from the water stung so bad. Could these be VERY early signs or am I just being hopeful?

FF should confirm your ovulation tomorrow.

As far as the signs, the ones you're mentioning are typical progesterone-caused symptoms. So - good luck!


----------



## Kobuta

Babyonthemind I think I'll book DH in for an appt to get his results tonight. Did you get your husband's yet?

To answer you 'what do you hope for' question, well I certainly hope there is nothing wrong with his sperm!!! He has a big libido and an equally big ego. But, well, it's been a year and he didn't knock me up yet. Recently he's been taking the supplements I give him in the evenings so he must be worrying a little about his potency.


----------



## HappyFishie

I am 31 and DH is 34. I feel the pressure from friends and family all the time. The worst pressure I feel is having my parents meet a grandchild soon. My parents had me at a late age. But the pressure is causing me so much stress that I just don't feel like myself anymore. I want it, and DH wants it bad too. Although, we've just been trying for about 5 months, I can't help but have "TTC" in my head at all times. I hope this gets better for us all.


----------



## LolaM

OK-I spoke too soon! I cracked 98 today. Ive got a head cold so ive got a headache and mostly i just feel like crap today.


----------



## liltiger

Thank you Kobuta and Jazavac. :hugs: Now to make it through the 2ww! :coffee:


----------



## liltiger

HappyFishie said:


> I am 31 and DH is 34. I feel the pressure from friends and family all the time. The worst pressure I feel is having my parents meet a grandchild soon. My parents had me at a late age. But the pressure is causing me so much stress that I just don't feel like myself anymore. I want it, and DH wants it bad too. Although, we've just been trying for about 5 months, I can't help but have "TTC" in my head at all times. I hope this gets better for us all.

Welcome HappyFishie! I'm 34 as well, and although my parents didn't start late I also feel the pressure. This is my first official cycle ttc and it's almost the only thing I think about. Here's some :dust: for good luck!


----------



## Kobuta

We've been trying a year we I got sperm analysis results back today. DH's sperm are basically dead. He had zero motility and low on every count.

So now for the fun and games of trying to work out why and fixing it.


----------



## rmsh1

Just to let those in the UK know, I found this site, and it has put my mind a little at ease. I was not happy that I would have to wait 2 years off bc before being seen properly. It appears they are meant to start tests after one year of trying if you are under 35

https://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Fertility/Pages/FertilityandyourGP.aspx


----------



## rmsh1

Kobuta said:


> We've been trying a year we I got sperm analysis results back today. DH's sperm are basically dead. He had zero motility and low on every count.
> 
> So now for the fun and games of trying to work out why and fixing it.

I'm sorry Kobuta :( I hope our problems are to do with me, i would prefer it being me than OH, don't know why. I want to get an SA done as soon as they start testing me


----------



## Kobuta

I just assumed it was me all along because I don't ovulate until CD21 and for a few cycles I had a problem where I was spotting for the second half of LP. DH is usually healthy and has a high libido and stamina.


----------



## rmsh1

CD21 is normal ovulation for me! But this cycle and last I am Oing really late, and it is driving my insane.

My OH wasn't the healthiest in his younger years so I do wonder about how good his swimmers are.....


----------



## DHime

Kobuta - OMG no motility? I hope they find out why soon. The good part is that most often, this is correctable in varying degrees. Men are supposedly easier to fix than women. Try the fertility blend for men. It supposedly makes a quick change in motility and viability of sperm. 
https://www.fertilityblend.com/
If you read the website it claims to fix the mobility issue in many cases. I had my DH on it but we did it just in case without a SA. Couldn't hurt for $30 to try it.


----------



## Kobuta

Thanks DHime. I'm making the blend myself :hugs: he's starting as soon as I've finished capsuling


----------



## Kobuta

Doctor isn't investigating, just told us to go see an FS and get an IUI. Going to see another GP and retest soon as he collected in a condom and it may have damaged the sperm.


----------



## DHime

Kabuta - That could have definitely been a culprit. Glad you are making a mix for him. I love that you are so handy with herbs! I am jealous of that talent. 
I would defintely go for a second oppinion


----------



## timeforababy

Kobuta said:


> Doctor isn't investigating, just told us to go see an FS and get an IUI. Going to see another GP and retest soon as he collected in a condom and it may have damaged the sperm.

That's definitely the problem!

Condoms contain spermicide and they kill the sperm, on our instruction sheet it says we had to deposit the whole sample in the sterile container we were given.


----------



## liltiger

Kobuta said:


> We've been trying a year we I got sperm analysis results back today. DH's sperm are basically dead. He had zero motility and low on every count.
> 
> So now for the fun and games of trying to work out why and fixing it.

Kobuta I'm so sorry to hear this news. I have also heard that male infertility problems are easier to fix than women's. Stay strong! It may be as simple as a change in diet.


----------



## Jazavac

Kobuta, I'm sorry! But like others have said, that can be fixed. And of course, it might not even be the case, since you used a condom to collect the sample. At our clinic, they don't even bother doing any analysis at all if you don't deposit the sample right there, into their container. 

And then, in the end, just one single living sperm is enough to fertilize an egg. If everything else fails, there's always IUI or some further fertility treatment. As far as libido and stamina go, my husband has no issues with those either, yet his SA is far from perfect (mild oligospermia, plus 3% morphology... or motility? Hm, morphology, I think it was).


----------



## Kobuta

Yes, I've been babbling away in my journal and realized that his morphology is actually fine at 37%. The GP told him it had to be 40% instead of 4.

Also we BDed twice the day before (within 24 hours of our sample) and I completely forgot. No wonder his volume and concentration were a little low :dohh: his concentration was 37 million and it needed to be at least 39 million so it wasn't too bad given it was the third one in 24 hours.

And even though the condom was emptied immediately, the sample wasn't tested until 9am and the ejaculation happened at 7:25 so both of those things could have affected the motility. 

I've booked him a new GP appt to get a brand new sterile cup and we'll try again with three changes:

1. At least 48 hours since last BD
2. straight into the cup (DH does not masturbate ever so this may be challenging, but hopefully a non-issue)
3. In the toilet at the clinic (they do not provide a room)


----------



## Jazavac

Huh. Okay, so your GP is likely clueless, then, because the numbers you're bringing up make no sense.

The low end of the normal is 15 million, at some clinics, it is 20. So your result of 37 million is pretty fine. Ours, at 12 mill was considered MILD oligospermia. 

Morphology is using a single digit units, so 4% is fine, anything below is low. Ours was 3% and, again, our mess was just a mild case of it.

I have to admit that I do not deal with GPs when it comes to any specific issues. It's none of their business, pretty much.


----------



## Kobuta

No, but the GPs provide the cup. This was our first SA ever and the GP stressed all the results were horrible and that DH was basically infertile.

But now that I realize this was his third ejaculation in 24 hours and that motility is affected by time elapsed I think the whole test is a complete dud and other than the sad fact that it gave my husband an angina attack, it's meaningless and can be binned and a new test done.


----------



## Kobuta

I really can't understand though how healthy sperm can have only 4% normal morphology. I thought the fact that 37% of them were normal was a bad thing and DH noticed it said >4 and the GP said it was a misprint and that DH was low and really he should have much more than 37%.

Silly GP, but still surprising that 4% is normal!!


----------



## Jazavac

Yup, for morphology, 4% really is normal.

As for GPs, I know they can do a lot of things, but I just simply don't use their services if there's a specialist available (and there always is). It's fine if I need an antibiotic for, I don't know, a strep throat (even though I won't take one unless they run a smear and actually isolate the strep itself first, for instance or for other infections at least check the CRP levels in my blood). It's also fine if I need a referral; that's for GPs are for. 

They are usually clueless when it comes to interpreting lab results, other than basic bloodwork, etc. :shrug: I wouldn't have them do my PAP smear either, or regular ob/gyn checkup, etc.


----------



## Kobuta

Fair enough. But I don't want to pay $120 for a FS and go on a long waiting list (last time I tried seeing a gynaeologist it was a three-month wait) just to be given a cup because the sample wasn't done correctly.

We'll retest with those three things changed and then if it still is poor then we'll go from there, first the supplement and retest route, and then get further diagnostics if it is not fixed.


----------



## Jazavac

I suppose it's all different in different countries. In Croatia, no GP would even do it. Here in the US, it doesn't matter who does it, the prices are bad regardless. And you never know what's gonna happen, anyway, before your bill actually shows up.


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> Yes, I've been babbling away in my journal and realized that his morphology is actually fine at 37%. The GP told him it had to be 40% instead of 4.
> 
> Also we BDed twice the day before (within 24 hours of our sample) and I completely forgot. No wonder his volume and concentration were a little low :dohh: his concentration was 37 million and it needed to be at least 39 million so it wasn't too bad given it was the third one in 24 hours.
> 
> And even though the condom was emptied immediately, the sample wasn't tested until 9am and the ejaculation happened at 7:25 so both of those things could have affected the motility.
> 
> I've booked him a new GP appt to get a brand new sterile cup and we'll try again with three changes:
> 
> 1. At least 48 hours since last BD
> 2. straight into the cup (DH does not masturbate ever so this may be challenging, but hopefully a non-issue)
> 3. In the toilet at the clinic (they do not provide a room)


We had to drop hubs "stuff" off at a local hospital, just down the hill from our house. MY dr gave us the sterile cup and the directions to wait 72 hours from last BD and go immediatly to the hospital. Hubs had really good numbers and something was at 68% and the dr really liked to see it at 75% but with the sheer amount of :spermy:, he said it wasnt really that big of a deal. I cant remember what he said it was...so the issue isnt with hubs, its all me, which i knew all along, after all, my hubs is perfect, ya know!


----------



## Kobuta

Our GP didn't give us instructions or a cup, we had to go back after calling the clinic to get the cup :dohh:

Maybe it should have been obvious to wait 48+ hours, but really it didn't occur to either of us.

Here it's free to get the SA done through GP, but expensive if you need an FS.


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> Our GP didn't give us instructions or a cup, we had to go back after calling the clinic to get the cup :dohh:
> 
> Maybe it should have been obvious to wait 48+ hours, but really it didn't occur to either of us.
> 
> Here it's free to get the SA done through GP, but expensive if you need an FS.

oh, nice. The nearest FS to us is about 4 hours away and I dare not ask how much an SA would be. Ours cost $250 at the hospital. and hubs had to do all the leg work himself, he was so not impressed, carrying his "seed" around in a paperbag, poor fella. Reminds me of an old HBO special with Ellen deGenerous, driving around with a cryogenic container, goin 15 miles an hour, she yells out the window at people passing her "I've got sperm" :haha:


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> Our GP didn't give us instructions or a cup, we had to go back after calling the clinic to get the cup :dohh:
> 
> Maybe it should have been obvious to wait 48+ hours, but really it didn't occur to either of us.
> 
> Here it's free to get the SA done through GP, but expensive if you need an FS.
> 
> oh, nice. The nearest FS to us is about 4 hours away and I dare not ask how much an SA would be. Ours cost $250 at the hospital. and hubs had to do all the leg work himself, he was so not impressed, carrying his "seed" around in a paperbag, poor fella. Reminds me of an old HBO special with Ellen deGenerous, driving around with a cryogenic container, goin 15 miles an hour, she yells out the window at people passing her "I've got sperm" :haha:Click to expand...

Kobuta- I'm surprised they didn't give an instruction sheet and a cup! That's a waste of money and time for everyone involved. 

Lola- I had to put the sample in a warm place when we did ours so stuck it up my shirt for the 20 min drive to the hospital. :happydance:

I won't know anything until 1 May when I see the dr again, today is the CD20 blood test. Let's see what happens next cycle.


----------



## joeys3453

here it cost i believe $50 for the test. and we got a cup and instruction sheet with ours as well.:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> here it cost i believe $50 for the test. and we got a cup and instruction sheet with ours as well.:shrug:

Our local hospital is notorious for over charging, would cost you $400 for a nosebleed! but when you dont have any other options....:growlmad:


----------



## joeys3453

so just had my mid cycle u/s and looks like there were 5 follies on the one side and 7 on the other but only 1 that is ata good size so far at 15 and the other one on the other size is 11. we are doing the iui on monday. We do the ovadril on sat night. so fx that this one will be good!:happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

wooo hoooo....go joeys!! :) Fingers crossed and babydust and all that. :)


----------



## joeys3453

thaks timeforababy! how are you doing?

I hope the follies grow for monday and that it goes well.:hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

i'm getting on with life, we are still BD-ing regularly but TTC has stopped taking over my life. 

Doctors in 10 days time, 1 May and we get the sperm results and the cd3 and cd21 blood tests. :)

it's so your turn hun


----------



## Jazavac

Fingers crossed for you, joeys!


----------



## joeys3453

oh nice i am sure may 1st can't come soon enough but you never know you might get lucky and not have to go through those tests! fx


jaz! thanks how are you feeling? 

we really haven't bd'ed that much but we are jsut going to relax i think i am not going to temp during the tww is that a good idea or not????:shrug:


----------



## liltiger

Good luck Joeys! :dust:

I would still temp, but maybe that's just me. I would be eyeing it like a hawk for an implantation dip. But I could definitely see that it might be better to just relax and not stress over it.


----------



## LolaM

liltiger said:


> Good luck Joeys! :dust:
> 
> I would still temp, but maybe that's just me. I would be eyeing it like a hawk for an implantation dip. But I could definitely see that it might be better to just relax and not stress over it.


more than once, I have thought about not taking my temp because, its not like it even matters anymore, how many good signs have i had and yet, nothing:nope:


----------



## liltiger

LolaM said:


> more than once, I have thought about not taking my temp because, its not like it even matters anymore, how many good signs have i had and yet, nothing:nope:

:cry: I definitely see your point, but all hope is not lost! There will be a way, someday, somehow! I at least want to believe that I will continue the hope until all resources have been exhausted. We can do this. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, the whole temping thing has been a love hate relationship. I found LP temping stressful in particular. The month I stopped temping turned out to be the BFP month! but it was really frustrating not knowing exactly when I o'd like every other month. When I started to loose the baby there was confusion over the dates and what we should or shouldn't be seeing on the early scans and basically if I new when O was I would have been able to be more exact about it all. I haven't temped since and last month I just went with my OPKs but I still didn't trust that O had happened, only that it was going to. This month I'm half temping. I'm starting to temp again as I get closer to O then continue only to confirm that eggy poppet.
Just like liltiger said, when I temp through to the end of my cycle I eye it like a hawk everyday and every dip in temp is heartbreaking and every little rise is a celebration. It was too much, too manic. If you then do get your bfp will you stop temping, imagine being pregnant and temping and see you temp dip. How stressful would that be even if it didn't mean anything. We're so trained to correlate dips with AF arriving.
If you're contemplating not temping I'd say temp over O to confirm when things happened then put thermy away and let your body do it's thing. Good luck girl :dust:


----------



## Kobuta

I agree completely with what Coonuts said!! I find the day by day revelation of the chart, particularly in the LP, very stressful as i want to deeply understand it and know all the answers. Its a bad habit to try to explain every temp. I keep temping though, just because it gives me complete health records and personally I find that very important as I experiment with different herbs and supplements a lot.


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, I've just nipped on to share my disappointing news of a BFN. AF isn't here, but with a gush of red blood last night after dtd I can guarantee her imminent arrival. 

I'm struggling emotionally today, convinced myself I'm not 'able' to have children. I hope it just takes a few days to pick myself up and do what needs to be done. :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

OH onebump! I'm sorry to hear that. Getting a BFN when you're naturally emotionally low at that part of the cycle is one of the cruelest things. I'm so sorry :cry: Will you retest tomorrow, what DPO are you. Is there a chance for late implantation and so late BFP?
You will get there, it's so difficult dealing with BFNs and it's a crap shoot even when we do everything right.
Have some wine and let yourself be bummed out for a while. As you begin a new cycle hopefully you can pick yourself up and see the new hope in a new cycle.
:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

OK, 13DPO but maybe the second OPK was when you O'd so you're really only 11DPO and that's still early for a BFP. Don't give up until the old witch is really here.


----------



## Jazavac

onebump, I'm sorry! You're not out before the AF comes, though.

As for the temping, it really depends. If you think you'd be better off without, give it a break. I, for instance, don't mind at all. I actually still do it.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> onebump, I'm sorry! You're not out before the AF comes, though.
> 
> As for the temping, it really depends. If you think you'd be better off without, give it a break. I, for instance, don't mind at all. I actually still do it.

i know temping is important but some mornings i would like to throw the thermometer on the floor and stomp up and down in it--I also feel that way about my uterus somedays, just so it can feel the pain it gives me--or maybe thats just my PMS talking:gun:


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: onebump


----------



## onebumpplease

Thank you all for not only your kind words, but hopeful thoughts :) I suppose you never know. There has just been so much spotting I can't imagine it being possible now, particularly the fresh red blood last night. 

However like all of us, I will feel better by the end of the week and ready to get going again :) Have a weekend in Edinburgh booked next week and on the upside don't need to make excuses for not drinking, I can drink some wine and relax and not worry about TTC :D Although I thought I was super chilled about it last month, right up until today.

For everyone :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## timeforababy

hugs onebump. Have a lovely weekend in Edinburgh! It's such a beautiful city and lovely place.

With the temping business, I stopped this month as it was turning me into a maniac and I'm having really disturbed sleep patterns due to stress at work. 

I will start again next month after the doctor's appointment and keep going. I'm unlikely to hit anything this month as well, we haven't hit it so far and this has been the most stressed I've been so it's unlikely.


----------



## DHime

Hey ladies!
Just popping in to give out a little
:dust:
for all!
FX for each of you!


----------



## liltiger

Coconuts said:


> Joeys, the whole temping thing has been a love hate relationship. I found LP temping stressful in particular. The month I stopped temping turned out to be the BFP month! but it was really frustrating not knowing exactly when I o'd like every other month. When I started to loose the baby there was confusion over the dates and what we should or shouldn't be seeing on the early scans and basically if I new when O was I would have been able to be more exact about it all. I haven't temped since and last month I just went with my OPKs but I still didn't trust that O had happened, only that it was going to. This month I'm half temping. I'm starting to temp again as I get closer to O then continue only to confirm that eggy poppet.
> Just like liltiger said, when I temp through to the end of my cycle I eye it like a hawk everyday and every dip in temp is heartbreaking and every little rise is a celebration. It was too much, too manic. If you then do get your bfp will you stop temping, imagine being pregnant and temping and see you temp dip. How stressful would that be even if it didn't mean anything. We're so trained to correlate dips with AF arriving.
> If you're contemplating not temping I'd say temp over O to confirm when things happened then put thermy away and let your body do it's thing. Good luck girl :dust:

Well said Coconuts, solid advice. :thumbup: I had a dip again today and now I'm obsessively analyzing it as well.


----------



## Kobuta

Nice bump DHime!!! You look lovely


----------



## Jazavac

Kobuta said:


> Nice bump DHime!!! You look lovely

I agree!


----------



## joeys3453

dhime! i love the bump!

sorry ladies i wasn't on her at all this weekend had a nice relaxing weekend. Yesterday got in with my dr for accupuncture and then went and got my nails done and sat outside in the nice weather and read a book. Now that is a way to relax. I go in today for my 2nd IUI. As for temping I have been temping every day so far and still haven't decided if i am going to temp in the tww or just relax and let it go. I don't want to ss because I will be on estradiol and progesterone supp again. :shrug: as for knowing if I o'ed i did the trigger on sat so i think it wouldn't matter if i did opk's because last time we did the trigger on a sunday and i had a smiley face opk from monday till thursday.:dohh: i feel like i am rambling now! :nope:

How are all you lovely ladies doing today?


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck J!!!

I've said it before DHime and I'll say it again, I love that bump!

liltiger, that looks like a solid IB dip to me, now step away from the chart! :dust:


----------



## wookie130

DHime, adorable bump! Lookin' good, girlfriend!


----------



## joeys3453

well just got the iui done! so now i am going to stay stress free for the next two weeks. i decided not to temp just for my own sanity!:thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

so just went to the bathroom after the iui and there was a little blood which i believe is normal but then there was also ewcm which i really haven't had in a while due to taking the letrazole. so I think this will be a good one or at least hoping this is a good sign!!!:shrug::shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope so Joeys, I have my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks onebump! how are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Uch, alright.

AF hasn't arrived yet, had a bit of a temp drop though. 

I am not cramping yet, I normally cramp heavily before/during my period. IF (big IF) it meant a BFP and healthy bean I wouldn't mind. But I'm convinced my body is just teasing me, CONVINCED. So doing my best to remain patient. :coffee:


----------



## joeys3453

oh i am sorry i hate that time of the waiting period. fx that it will turn to a bfp!!!:hugs:


----------



## trixie07

Hi everyone. I am also new to this site. I am 32 years old. I have 3 sons 8, 9 & 10. I am newly married to Mr.Right and we are TTC for the most part. When I was 21 years old I had 3 children bing, bang, boom and wasn't really trying with their father. My husband has 2 daughters 8 & 9 with his previous wife so we have 5 children between us. So him 29 and me 32 I assumed I'd be pregnant by now So I am here for meeting new people in similar situations and gain knowledge and friends through out this process in hopes of 1 more little baby to make us the complete Brady Bunch...lol


----------



## timeforababy

fingers crossed for onebump and joeys.

welcome trixie07. :)

I've got my pre-AF cramps, I get killer cramps a week before AF and sometimes they wake me up when I'm asleep. No different from the last 9/10 cycles so I know I'm not preggers again.


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: *Trixie*, that's one mega family you've got there! Welcome to the fold.

*Joeys*, that's great news about the EWCM. I think you made a good decision to not temp. You know exactly when you O'd or IUId so temp will only serve to stress you out. Only if you got one of those wonderful triphasic charts might temping be a good thing but even that has no certainty that a BFP is coming so I think that's a great choice.
I hope the next two weeks go quickly for you hun. :hugs:

*Onebump*, I can't take it! Did you test today????? I hope a BFP is coming to you soon. FXD

*Timeforababy*, I really really hope your wrong. :flower: Can I say something that might give you a little hope? Are you sure that you WOULDN'T get these cramps, even with a BFP? I know it's a bit of a long shot but you're not out until AF arrives and so many AF symptoms are pregnancy symptoms too. Maybe you'll get your cramps with a BFP too?


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts thanks I hope we did time this IUI correctly. Yes i was temped to temp tomorrow but honestly i think it will be nice and not to temp. i am hoping this tww goes fast. i guess couldn't start any better then being 84 today and tomorrow suppose to be almost 90 but then friday high of 45 haha:dohh: how are you doing?


Onebump yes did you test????

:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> dhime! i love the bump!
> 
> sorry ladies i wasn't on her at all this weekend had a nice relaxing weekend. Yesterday got in with my dr for accupuncture and then went and got my nails done and sat outside in the nice weather and read a book. Now that is a way to relax. I go in today for my 2nd IUI. As for temping I have been temping every day so far and still haven't decided if i am going to temp in the tww or just relax and let it go. I don't want to ss because I will be on estradiol and progesterone supp again. :shrug: as for knowing if I o'ed i did the trigger on sat so i think it wouldn't matter if i did opk's because last time we did the trigger on a sunday and i had a smiley face opk from monday till thursday.:dohh: i feel like i am rambling now! :nope:
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies doing today?

I did something I havent done in 6 months--or i DIDNT do something i have been doing every morning for 6 months. I didnt take my temp and I may just wait unti CD8 to start again, I always get so depressed this point in my cycle, and I have been feeling crampy on and off, but TMI WARNING< Im hovering somewhere between constipation and diarhea these days> so im not sure if its a metformin issue or an AF issue, I guess ill know what she shows up, and I believe she is coming--Ive had mild PMS on and off. :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> :hi: *Trixie*, that's one mega family you've got there! Welcome to the fold.
> 
> *Joeys*, that's great news about the EWCM. I think you made a good decision to not temp. You know exactly when you O'd or IUId so temp will only serve to stress you out. Only if you got one of those wonderful triphasic charts might temping be a good thing but even that has no certainty that a BFP is coming so I think that's a great choice.
> I hope the next two weeks go quickly for you hun. :hugs:

That is one of the reasons i have stopped temping because last month i believe i had a triphasic, this month i had one and in February, I had a string of temps that were the same for several days in a row, and all this got me was SQUAT! False hope, and im tired of my temps letting me down. I do not trust my body anymore. If i woke up with a neon sign on my forehead, i wouldnt believe what it said! If my uterus reached out and SLAPPED me, I still wouldnt trust it. :dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

Welcome, trixie!

joeys, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LolaM

trixie07 said:


> Hi everyone. I am also new to this site. I am 32 years old. I have 3 sons 8, 9 & 10. I am newly married to Mr.Right and we are TTC for the most part. When I was 21 years old I had 3 children bing, bang, boom and wasn't really trying with their father. My husband has 2 daughters 8 & 9 with his previous wife so we have 5 children between us. So him 29 and me 32 I assumed I'd be pregnant by now So I am here for meeting new people in similar situations and gain knowledge and friends through out this process in hopes of 1 more little baby to make us the complete Brady Bunch...lol


Here's the story, of a lovely lady...ha ha ha my little sister used to make us watch that show all the time! So what you need is another GIRL!


----------



## liltiger

Coconuts said:


> Good luck J!!!
> 
> I've said it before DHime and I'll say it again, I love that bump!
> 
> liltiger, that looks like a solid IB dip to me, now step away from the chart! :dust:

Coconuts, do you really think so?! :happydance: Thank you! :hugs: I've been trying to figure that one out all day. I'm so new at this I'm not really sure about what I'm looking at. Now how do I step away? I'm absolutely obsessing over it, I don't know how to stop. I've been trying to talk myself out of testing all day. I'm sure it's too soon, but I can't help thinking about it.


----------



## liltiger

Welcome *Trixie*!!! 

*Joeys* EWCM sounds like great news. High hopes and fingers crossed for you over here! :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

CD27 for me, no ovulation in site, I hate my cycles!


----------



## Coconuts

*joeys*, I'm doing OK. I usually O somewhere around CD21 so this is the quiet part of the cycle. Nothing to do except keep an eye on CM. On Tuesday I'll start temping and OPKs. Hopefully eggy'll pop 5 days later and I'll temp to comfirm then stop. That's the plan anyway. Just stalking around looking for things to keep my mind busy while I wait.

*Lola*, me too. Not sticking thermy in my hoohaa at 7.30am every morning was GREAT. I could sleep in late at the weekend and generally toss and turn and get straight up if I wanted to. That's why I'm leaving it so late now. I've got so many charts under my belt, even 3 from WTT so I know what my signs are, and I don't need the temps from a week before. Especially if I've got an OPK to back me up. Not temping is sometimes a relief. FXD you're wrong and a BFP is waiting.

Speaking of BFP, any news *onebump*?

*Liltiger*, any kind of dip, even past the coverline between 6 and 12DPO could be an implantation dip. Same with spotting, however, they can be seen on non pregnant charts too :headspin: but it's nice to see though to get you through the next week.
How do you step away from the chart? I don't know the answer to that one. Go and live in a hole is the only way I know. Good luck! temps don't get up pregnant, :sex: does. If your timing is good, your in with the best chance.

*Rmsh1*, I O'd on CD28 of my BFP cycle! But that long wait sucks. I've had quite a few of those long wait and I was so grumpy telling DH that I should be doing a pregnancy test now if my cycles were 28 days. It really tests your patients. Keep going, you'll get there. Your temps look like they're on a downward slope so they'll spike up before you know it. Keep BDing and visualize a nice big fat egg getting ready. Hang in there. It'll happen. You're so close with fertile fluid and on and off partial ferns. Your body's trying! It'll get there. :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

I do like to hear of people getting BFPs with long cycles like mine. It just frustrates me , as I have no idea what is going on. My cycles have always been around 34 days in the past. Makes me think I wont get a BFP with them this long :( But I am still trying. We are still BDing every other day, not yet up to doing it every day unless I get a positive or nearly positive OPK. They are still very negative right now. EWCM is a good sign I am going to O soon, but really dont have any of that yet


----------



## Coconuts

hang in there girl. Check out the long cycle pregnancy charts on FF, that always made me feel better. It's totally possible, don't let that get you down. There are plenty of people with short cycles, even 'normal' cycles that have some trouble.
Got any work or home projects to keep you busy?


----------



## rmsh1

No projects but have just booked a long weekend to Rome. Need a break! LOL


----------



## Coconuts

Great!!!! That'll take your mind off things for a few day. Mmmmm Rome, my passport expired and I'm waiting for my new one to arrive so for now I'm stranded at home (in Sardinia) things could be worse! :haha:


----------



## Ambree

Oh wow this thread is still here! :thumbup::hug:
Coconuts what you doing ... are you stranded, what?!
Probably I have things confused as I have not been here in sooo long :blush:
Oh but so nice to see the thread still about and some familiar ladies.

PS: oh and of course, still no BFP for me :shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

Sorry ladies, no BFP, love all the positive thinking you all have going on for me though.

I can't face testing, I honestly believe AF is coming. My temp dropped to my cover line today. Lets face it that usually means AF. I didn't spot all night or morning, but it came back at lunch time. Had both brown and pink with one strand of red. Blech. I have done a couple of opks and they are clearly negative, IF they were nearly positive I would consider testing.

Next month, I'm not going to temp after O either ladies, but I'm sticking with it through to O. I'll let you know when the :witch:

Coconuts, you are sooo positive. Thank you, it's exactly what I need right now. Thank you!


----------



## Jazavac

*OH MY GOD, AMBREE!!!*

I just clicked on the thread and it was like, whoa. I do recognize the name. But it just can't be her.

But it is! 

Welcome back! Are you here to stay?! Where have you been? I hope all is good!


----------



## rmsh1

Coconuts said:


> Great!!!! That'll take your mind off things for a few day. Mmmmm Rome, my passport expired and I'm waiting for my new one to arrive so for now I'm stranded at home (in Sardinia) things could be worse! :haha:

I just got a brand new passport so this will be christen the new passport. My old one still had 4 months on it but I cannot travel outside the UK on that as I am not a UK resident, so was time for a new none! We have been to Rome before but a friend is going and invited us, so what the hell! 

Oh and I had a glob of EWCM today so maybe O is going to come soon, bout time!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay rmsh1. I hope it is O, it is about time your body brought you a fresh wee egg. :D :thumbup:


----------



## Ambree

:friends:
Jazavac!

I hope I am here to stay :hugs: well maybe one day edit the TTC#1
to Pregnant 
Nothing untoward happened per say, it was just very hard having a long distance relationship, TTC and always BFN ... and the B&B forum, made me feel sad that I could not be BFP ... or maybe my thought patterns at the time made me focus too much on TTC ... and I forgot to enjoy the little things. I realised I had to change my thinking paradigm as there was nothing I could do other than TTC - 
so Itook some time out from the TTC mindset and developed a perspective that I may not have children ... of course I would love to have a BFP and a baby of my own but well if it is meant to be it will be :flower:

I really did go a bit overboard with the TTC charting ... okay :blush: maybe a little obsessive ...
anyway no more regular morning temps for me, just basic recording of when AF arrives and occasional ferning saliva tests.

But enough about me ...
HOW ARE YOU?
WHAT IS YOUR UPDATE?
WHAT IS HAPPENING? 
:telephone: OMG I just realised you are PG! :yipee:


----------



## rmsh1

onebumpplease said:


> Yay rmsh1. I hope it is O, it is about time your body brought you a fresh wee egg. :D :thumbup:

Thanks onebump, it better not be an old egg though! Will use an OPK soon, see what that looks like. So sick of these long cycles, I want my 34 day cycles back :cry:


----------



## Ambree

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

I just read you have a little bean :kiss:

That is really wonderful :hugs::wohoo:

It is really amazing, sincerely you have made me smile
and I wish all the very best and the most beautiful little bubba xx:flower:


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks, Ambree!

We went through some ups and downs and the result was a huge surprise. A BFP just a few days before I was scheduled to go in for an HSG, as an introduction to a fully medicated IUI procedure. I kind of still can't believe.

There are other girls, too, who have gotten their BFPs in the meanwhile. Many of them still come to the thread, but even those who rarely ever do are still around, in their own journals, or just posting wherever.

I'm so glad you're back and I hope you're here to stay!


----------



## Coconuts

*AMBREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*!!!!!!!!! I don't freakin' believe it!!! Where have you been girl, we've so totally missed you! :hugs: Ambree Ambree Ambree :yipee: :wohoo:
I'm not literally stranded, I live here in Sardinia but without a valid passport there'll be no weekend trips away for me. As you can see, a few of the old crew got there BFPs and solid bumps (here or maybe another thread, I loose track these days but look at JAZ!). Me too but you'll see in my sig it didn't end so well at 6-7 weeks so I'm back to TTC again but I'm in a much better place for it this time. Much more serene. This is cycle 2 post d&c and recovery and I'm feeling goooooooood.
Tell us everything girl!!!!!! :flower:

*Onebump*, that what I'm here for. :hugs: What we're here for. When I need it, my BnB girls give me the support that I need and often can't get in RL because you guys know exactly what it's like. Relax and it'll happen just doesn't cut it anymore. :grr:When I can I try to be the help I need when I need it. Karma style. I'm sorry AF seems imminent. That sucks. Can you see this link? It's a chart with cover line 14DPO temps and guess what, it's BFP! You'll know tomorrow for sure either way. Gah, I hate the doubt and upset. You're doing great. If it's AF you know what, you're one cycle closer to your BFP and that's a fact :winkwink:


----------



## Coconuts

AGH missed a page, don't you just hate that. You threw me off with your return Ambree.

You were like the resident go to lab lady and we missed you a lot. I completely understand about the taking over your life etc. My miscarriage was horrible but there was a silver lining which was the lifting of the stress and tension that I had with me all the time. This time round I'm so much more relaxed about it all and like you I've laid off the temping every single day but I am going to OPK and temp over O to make sure we cover eggy in :spermy: and know when to sit back and 'relax' for the 2WW.

I've only just got back in here myself after a hiatus of a couple of months. Sometimes we just need it. BnB is great but reeeeeeeeeeally addictive and can add to the stress rather than relieve it if your not in a place where you can deal with the pregnancy tickers and BFP celbrations. I wasn't for a while, it was too raw and it sounds like you weren't either but I'm back and Coco is new and improved this time round. A break is good sometimes.

Speaking of break, I've been ODing on BnB today so we're off out for pizza with friend, non of whom are TTC so a complete TTC switch off tonight :pizza: 

Are you going to stick around? I'm back to daily journal updates too if you want to pop over. :flower:


----------



## DHime

OMG!!!!!! AMBRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I missed you! WE all did! :hugs:
I am so very happy that you are back! 
Sending a little :dust: to all!
(so glad I am still stalking you ladies)


----------



## joeys3453

trixie thanks i hope this is good!

how is everyone doing? I ended up taking today off it was 89 here hd and i were both off went for a walk this morning hd mowed the lawn while i sat out in the sun read my book, then we grilled some chicken breasts and then went golfing. then went and had cherry berry which is a soft serve yogurt place where you can choose up to 20 different choices. then we went to see hd's parents and went and sat outside at hooters they are one of the few places that has outdoor seating. sat outside while hd had a few beers i had a quasadilla. now just sitting here relaxing before work tomorrow. It was so nice not temping this morning! i hope everyone is doing well!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

sounds like a lovely idyllic day joeys! :)

I wish we could go outside in the garden, I don't think it's stopped in raining in 2 weeks. :/

*Coconuts*: Thank you for being so positive, it's really comforting :)

On another note, I lost another kilo :) woop woop, this is 3 kilos now in 3 weeks. And my body aches like buggery but it's looking worth it. I will just have to remember to eat less cakes.


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy! yes it was a perfect day yesterday! but now back to reality of work. plus i either shut my alarm off or it did not go off and woke up 15 min late. so now i feel rushed all day! :dohh:

Oh that sucks it has been raining that much we really haven't had any rain/snow at all this year. last night it rained for about 3 min and then it was done but it was still sunny out and about 82 degrees. 

CONGRATS!!!!:thumbup: that is awesome keep up the good work!


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> timeforababy! yes it was a perfect day yesterday! but now back to reality of work. plus i either shut my alarm off or it did not go off and woke up 15 min late. so now i feel rushed all day! :dohh:
> 
> Oh that sucks it has been raining that much we really haven't had any rain/snow at all this year. last night it rained for about 3 min and then it was done but it was still sunny out and about 82 degrees.
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!:thumbup: that is awesome keep up the good work!

looks like it might rain here, but in AZ that means nada. I dont know if you ladies know anything about AZ but its a desert climate and this time of year it gets up to 100 during the day, which means in AUGUST its typically 120s! So rain will just make it muggy and muggy and 95 degrees DO NOT MIX! 

I took my temp this morning, because AF is due and it looks like she isnt showing today, i havent taken my temp in a few days now. It was nice to have a break. I feel like AF is coming but that might just be my pesimistic attitude and I think I O'd on CD 14 but FF has me at CD 12. :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

CD28 and finally have a positive OPK! Phew!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay rmsh1. About time. Let's hope that is your first + this month ;)

AF is here in full flow. Although I am climbing my way back to positivity, I'm still struggling up. I'll get there, want to make my baby now. 

:dust::dust:


----------



## rmsh1

I just hope now I have a positive OPK, I might snap out of this depressive state. I should be grateful that I ovulate, even if it is late

Also got my free psychic reading from Cheri today, LOL, I am not reading too much into it, but I wont deny it was nice to hear her say I will have a child


----------



## Coconuts

*LOLA*! That's great news, you're chart looks great too. I'll be glued to the screen for tomorrows update. Are you climbing the walls???????????????? Eeeeeeeek. :dust: Everything crossed for you!

*Rmsh1* go get your freak on girl, that eggy is ready to pop! Thank goodness the waiting is over....... or rather only just begun. :headspin: Catch that eggy girl!

*Onebump*, you're doing great. Every cycle is one step closer to baby. When AF clears out and your hormones level out so will your mood. New cycle, new hope. :flower: For now embrace your mood with a big glass of wine :wine:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> *LOLA*! That's great news, you're chart looks great too. I'll be glued to the screen for tomorrows update. Are you climbing the walls???????????????? Eeeeeeeek. :dust: Everything crossed for you!
> 
> *Rmsh1* go get your freak on girl, that eggy is ready to pop! Thank goodness the waiting is over....... or rather only just begun. :headspin: Catch that eggy girl!
> 
> *Onebump*, you're doing great. Every cycle is one step closer to baby. When AF clears out and your hormones level out so will your mood. New cycle, new hope. :flower: For now embrace your mood with a big glass of wine :wine:


Actually, Im not. I am being pescimistic. I dont feel much of anything. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Jazavac

Not at all, Lola.

I felt nothing and expected nothing.


----------



## Coconuts

No! It usually means a BFP's coming. :rofl: I'm sorry, you're trying to be 'real' and I'm not helping at all. I'm shaking my pom poms for you at a distance. Got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Coco ta, you are right. 

I'm a teacher though and can't face wine on a week night. However I'm in Edinburgh for the weekend with OH and his family and I promise I will enjoy more than one glass of the red wine. There will be no awkward questions (not that I would've minded of course). 

My EDD for conceiving last month would have been 4th Jan and my OH's b'day is 3rd Jan and my we bro's is 6th Jan, so we have it financially tight considering just after Christmas and another couple of family b'days in December.

So at least if we are lucky to catch the eggy this month a Feb due date will be much more financially viable :) See that positivity is sneaking in already.


----------



## Coconuts

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand, it'm my birthday in Feb so try and go for Feb 15th! :winkwink:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> No! It usually means a BFP's coming. :rofl: I'm sorry, you're trying to be 'real' and I'm not helping at all. I'm shaking my pom poms for you at a distance. Got everything crossed for you :hugs:

Thanks ladies! I appreciate your kind words. Im trying not to think about it. This is probably gross but I usualy get metformin "issues" around this time of my cycle and that is all I feel, I can usualy tell the diff between metformin cramps and AF cramps. But really, I dont feel anxious or depressed or anything, mostly Im too freakin TIRED to feel anything. 24 kindergarteners are running me ragged lately and our weather is all over the place. :sleep:


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand, it'm my birthday in Feb so try and go for Feb 15th! :winkwink:

that is my birthday too!!!!!


----------



## liltiger

*LolaM*- It sounds like good news to me! And Coco is right, your chart does look great.

*rmsh1*- Get your :sex: on girl! Good things come to those who wait right? :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

We have been BDing the last three days in a row,my poor OH just does what he is told LOL. Gotta try to keep it up for the next few days still, til I see a temp shift


----------



## Kobuta

How long do you have to wait on an opk to get a positive? I just realized this morning that you actually have to wait to get any line at all. I always just threw them out straight away if I didn't get a line, thinking if I was going to get a line it would be straight away, but this morning I left it for 10 minutes and when I came back it was negative but the line was there.


----------



## rmsh1

My OPKs say to wait 30 minutes to confirm a negative. My positives came up within a few minutes


----------



## Coconuts

:cake: :cake: *Joeys*!!!!!!!

*K*, I leave mine as long as I leave an HPT to develop. Maybe eggy's on the way??? Keep going with the OPKs tomorrow and see if it's the same or getting darker.

*Liltiger*, someone elses chart is looking pretty good too. Are you testing or waiting it out?

*rmsh1* finger crossed for a big temp leap in the morning!


----------



## Jazavac

My Wondfo strips take 3-5 minutes. Now that I'm pregnant, I get a dark, thick positive test line the second my urine climbs up, but the control line still takes 3-5 minutes to develop.


----------



## joeys3453

hey ladies how is everyone doing?:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

rmsh1 said:


> My OPKs say to wait 30 minutes to confirm a negative. My positives came up within a few minutes

That is why I got the smileys, no guessing and in 3 minutes you get a smile or an empty circle, so much easier imho


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> hey ladies how is everyone doing?:hugs:

my temp dipped a little, still not below the cover line but that means nothing, AF has showed even when I was above the coverline, more than once! I still feel nothing. Its rainy and im kinda tired this AM but thats about it. Ive never been 16 DPO but like i said, i think i o'd on CD 14, 2 days AFTER FF


----------



## rmsh1

LolaM said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> My OPKs say to wait 30 minutes to confirm a negative. My positives came up within a few minutes
> 
> That is why I got the smileys, no guessing and in 3 minutes you get a smile or an empty circle, so much easier imhoClick to expand...

Yeah I have heard the smileys are easier, but for me the ic work fine, there is no mistaking my positives as they are darker than the control line.


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> *AMBREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*!!!!!!!!! I don't freakin' believe it!!! Where have you been girl, we've so totally missed you! :hugs: Ambree Ambree Ambree :yipee:

Aww shucks :hug: 
thank you for the lovely welcome home :friends:
I am surprised (and ecstatic :headspin:) that I am TTC again. My OH and I are closer - putting TTC on the side really helped ... our relationship is stronger and for the first time I believe anything is possible. There is less of a need to control and foresee, and more of a strong sense of calm and acceptance that everything will be okay. Haaaa ... or maybe it is the TTC hormones and happy vibes taking effect :haha: 
In any case, all is very good; 2012 is a happy year :flower:




Coconuts said:


> I'm not literally stranded, I live here in Sardinia but without a valid passport there'll be no weekend trips away for me.

Oh! How long will it take to re validate your passport? 
Although ... maybe homebound is not all bad ... gives you more time and leisure for :sex: :mrgreen:



Coconuts said:


> As you can see, a few of the old crew got there BFPs and solid bumps (here or maybe another thread, I loose track these days* but look at JAZ!*).

Yes! How wonderful :happydance:
Jaz shows us that you never know when it will happen, 
and just when you think there is no hope ... you discover the most delightful surprise: :bfp::dust:



Coconuts said:


> Me too but you'll see in my sig it didn't end so well at 6-7 weeks

oh what dismay :sad1: that would have been a very difficult time for you :flow: 



Coconuts said:


> so I'm back to TTC again but I'm in a much better place for it this time. Much more serene. This is cycle 2 post d&c and recovery and I'm feeling goooooooood.

Go coconuts! :ninja:
Your serenity can only mean you are stronger for the experience. 
I really hope 2012 is your year of domestic bliss :hangwashing: :yellow: 
2012 certainly seems more positive than 2011 ! :thumbup:



Coconuts said:


> Tell us everything girl!!!!!! :flower:

Well after a somewhat lonesome 2011, my OH and I are now a happy duet :serenade:, 
where there was once chaos and emotional upheaval, there is now serenity and positive plans for the future.
As for TTC: we were going to TTC from August (when I finish work), but maybe a :bfp: will come earlier. To be honest I am afraid to hope :kiss:
For now I am 8DPO (I think) and enjoying just the possibility of being pg
BUT if I'm not, it's also okay, there's only three cycles until August :flower:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> My Wondfo strips take 3-5 minutes. *Now that I'm pregnant, I get a dark, thick positive test line the second my urine climbs up, but the control line still takes 3-5 minutes to develop.*

:hi: Jaz 
Does that mean that you are testing positive to the OPKs because of the rise in estrogen as a result of being pg? 

The only 'charting' I did this cycle, was the saliva OPK, and that was an afterthought after :sex: to see if Ov was near.

How many DPO did you start testing positive to OPKs?


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> Thanks, Ambree!
> 
> We went through some ups and downs and the result was a huge surprise. A BFP just a few days before I was scheduled to go in for an HSG, as an introduction to a fully medicated IUI procedure. I kind of still can't believe.

WOW :shrug:stories like yours are what we 'was-almost 34'-'now-are-34' TTCers
need to hear! :thumbup:


----------



## Ambree

joeys3453 said:


> hey ladies how is everyone doing?:hugs:

It's 2:20am here and I'm eating (again).
Maybe the longhaul :plane: has confused my stomach, so I am eating breakfast, lunch and dinner with the Southern Hemisphere
and also the Northern Hemisphere :shrug::shrug:


I guess we are in the 2ww together :flower:
We can be eating buddies :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

Love the new Avatar Ambree! I hear that OPKs can pick up HCG and can be used like pregnancy tests. My ICs picked it up. peeonastick.com explains how it works. LH and HCG are like identical twins but HCG wears a hat. OPKs pick up the twin so shows positive when there is either LH or HCG but pregnancy tests only look for the hat so it doesn't work both ways. 

Looks like you're in a MUCH better emotional place for TTCing. Does all this mean you're NTNP until August? I think you already said but are you still temping / OPKing until then or truly going with the flow? I hope this cycle gets you the BFP and puts the cherry on the cake for your return.

Loving that you're back. We all thought something terrible might have happened - kidnapping and all sorts went through my head at one point although rationality won out in the end and I thought it was all just probably getting too much. 

I felt much better after I took some time away after the m/c. It was a tough time watching the BFPs roll in during all of that but I'm fine now and love to see the BFPs and pregnancy tickers. It gives us so much hope you know?

:hugs:

I like the idea of smiley but it's not something my TTC budget stretches to. IC don't ever go as dark as the control for me but I know what my positive looks like and they match up with the temp spike so they work just fine and at 15p a go, I can't complain. I love getting them in the post. A big bag of 55 of the suckers! Makes me rub my hands together with glee at the thought of all that strip dipping!!! :rofl:


----------



## liltiger

Coconuts said:


> :cake: :cake: *Joeys*!!!!!!!
> 
> *K*, I leave mine as long as I leave an HPT to develop. Maybe eggy's on the way??? Keep going with the OPKs tomorrow and see if it's the same or getting darker.
> 
> *Liltiger*, someone elses chart is looking pretty good too. Are you testing or waiting it out?
> 
> *rmsh1* finger crossed for a big temp leap in the morning!

Coco!! Yes I agree yesterday it looked really good. I did an early hpt and got :bfn:. Today my temp dropped drastically and I have some spotting. Took another test hoping it was implantation. Another :bfn:. I know I'm not out until AF, but I am now pretty sure :witch: is on her way. :sad2: Take another look, let me know what you see. This is still my first cycle charting.


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Love the new Avatar Ambree! I hear that OPKs can pick up HCG and can be used like pregnancy tests. My ICs picked it up. peeonastick.com explains how it works. LH and HCG are like identical twins but HCG wears a hat. OPKs pick up the twin so shows positive when there is either LH or HCG but pregnancy tests only look for the hat so it doesn't work both ways.

Very interesting! 
What is IC? I have forgotten the B&B abbreviations! :wacko:
Re OPKs: 
I use the saliva test, which measures estrogen to predict ovulation, instead of the LH surge.
10 days ago I had full ferning (high estrogen) and for the past three days I have had full ferning again. I am on CD21 (8dpo) of what is usually a 25-28 day cycle. 
I succumbed (of course :haha:) to the POAS allure, and not surprisingly at 7dpo it was BFN.
But of course I will test again in the morning :muaha:



Coconuts said:


> Looks like you're in a MUCH better emotional place for TTCing. Does all this mean you're NTNP until August? I think you already said but are you still temping / OPKing until then or truly going with the flow? I hope this cycle gets you the BFP and puts the cherry on the cake for your return.

Yes a much better place, except for my recent eating habits ... everything is much more balanced.:hugs2:
Until August I'm truly going with the flow. No temping, only sporadic OPKing for academic interest.
I don't really know when I ov'd this cycle, I can only guess going from my past cycles (usually CD13-15. I hope I ovulated on CD12 - CD13 though [-o< as that makes pg more possible :flower: a cherry on the cake would be welcome indeed! :cake:




Coconuts said:


> Loving that you're back. We all thought something terrible might have happened - kidnapping and all sorts went through my head at one point although rationality won out in the end and I thought it was all just probably getting too much.

:flower: 
My sister and mother still worry, although they are now much more used to the idea. 



Coconuts said:


> I felt much better after I took some time away after the m/c. It was a tough time watching the BFPs roll in during all of that but I'm fine now and love to see the BFPs and pregnancy tickers. It gives us so much hope you know?
> 
> :hugs:

Yes that is so true. Last year I sometimes felt :boat: seeing all the BFPs and pregnancy tickers, but I think that was because I was not in a strong place ... Looking back, I see that it was for the best I did not get pg at that time. Now, that I feel more mentally well rounded :blush: and prepared, BFPs are truely happy :flower:


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> I like the idea of smiley but it's not something my TTC budget stretches to. IC don't ever go as dark as the control for me but I know what my positive looks like and they match up with the temp spike so they work just fine and at 15p a go, I can't complain. I love getting them in the post. A big bag of 55 of the suckers! Makes me rub my hands together with glee at the thought of all that strip dipping!!! :rofl:

The saliva microscope is multiple use tester also :haha:
I did an online search just now to find information on the saliva microscope to post ... and I found this site.
https://www.ovatel.com/ovatel-pregnancy-prediction/

Hmm ... so this sounds kind of okay ...
The ferning pattern that results from the increase in estrogen right prior to ovulation only happens if you are going to ovulate. Once the egg is released, the estrogen drops and your ferning pattern will disappear. This is because progesterone takes over after ovulation has already occurred in order to make the uterine lining sticky and thick for the egg to implant.
Once the embryo implants into the uterine lining, it starts to make hCG. This tells the body to begin to make more progesterone and estrogen. Estrogen then can be found in the saliva again and ferning will return. *Most women who had ferning disappear after ovulation and had it return 5-7 days later, ended up finding out they were indeed pregnant using a urine or blood test.
*Once you know ovulation is complete, you can then continue to use your monitor to see if your ferning returns. This will save you money on home pregnancy tests. If you see the ferning pattern return, then you can pee on a stick to confirm you are pregnant. If you do not see the ferning pattern return, then you do not have to waste a test and your money.

But this is not so okay:
*More Ferning but Not Pregnant*
Under normal conditions you should not get ferning more than one time in your cycle, unless you end up pregnant. Your ferning should also be consistent, not random. When you are entering your fertile window your estrogen will be rising smoothly. This will give you a ferning pattern for a few days in a row. Once the ferning stops showing on your monitor, you now know you are finished ovulating. If you see the full ferning reappear in approximately 6 days post ovulation, you could be pregnant and should take a test.
There are women who find that they get more than one bought of ferning in any given cycle. This can mean a few things. If you find you are getting a ferning pattern then it disappears to only return a few days later, then you could have estrogen issues.

I really prefer Option A :huh:


----------



## rmsh1

I use a fertilscope, and it worked really well for me last cycle, but this cycle, not so much. I am ovulating right about now, and my ferning is minimal. I am going to keep checking carefully til I see a temp increase, as I have had an LH surge but may not have ovulated yet. Last cycle my full ferning came after the LH surge, so maybe I will have full ferning tomorrow. 

I also saw partial ferning during my luteal phase, and when I looked it up, I read that it is common to get another oetrogen surge around 6dpo, when a lot of people see a dip in their temps as well.

So really, I have no idea! I will know more when my temp rises. I will still use the fertilscope, as it was better than OPKs last cycle, so the two together work for me :)


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> I use a fertilscope, and it worked really well for me last cycle, but this cycle, not so much. I am ovulating right about now, and my ferning is minimal. I am going to keep checking carefully til I see a temp increase, as I have had an LH surge but may not have ovulated yet. Last cycle my full ferning came after the LH surge, so maybe I will have full ferning tomorrow.

I found that if I did not use a lot of saliva, my readings would not be accurate. I also let the saliva sample dry for a few hours before viewing.



rmsh1 said:


> I also saw partial ferning during my luteal phase, and when I looked it up, I read that it is common to get another oetrogen surge around 6dpo, when a lot of people see a dip in their temps as well.

I usually have PF at the end of AF, then at about CD8 it starts to go from PF (2 - 4 days) then FF (usually 2 or 3 days) then PF and then None.
Sometimes just before AF I have Partial ferning again.
This morning, it was WHOAH full ferning. I usually only get the WHOAH full ferning for the 2 - 3 days of ovulation. Hmm I dunno. Am hopeful but trying to be mindful of AF coming also.



rmsh1 said:


> So really, I have no idea! I will know more when my temp rises. I will still use the fertilscope, as it was better than OPKs last cycle, so the two together work for me :)

When I first started charting, I used OPKs and the fertilscope and found using two concurrent methods really helpful when pinpointing Ov and working out my cycle pattern.
Good Luck :flower:


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> My Wondfo strips take 3-5 minutes. *Now that I'm pregnant, I get a dark, thick positive test line the second my urine climbs up, but the control line still takes 3-5 minutes to develop.*
> 
> :hi: Jaz
> Does that mean that you are testing positive to the OPKs because of the rise in estrogen as a result of being pg?
> 
> The only 'charting' I did this cycle, was the saliva OPK, and that was an afterthought after :sex: to see if Ov was near.
> 
> How many DPO did you start testing positive to OPKs?Click to expand...

They say it's because LH and beta-hCG are very similar (well, their whichever component that's used in those tests, that is). However, OPK tests likely won't show a positive line before a regular HPT comes up with one. 

I don't remember which DPO it was when I saw my first positive OPK, but it was definitely days and days after my HPT. Wondfo cheapie showed a pretty clear line on 11DPO and a positive beta, as well as many other tests, confirmed it the same day, and many days later. Now I'm quiteafewdays (months) DPO and the OPK line is funky - so dark it's hard to imagine, and the dye even sometimes leaks outside the designated spot. I'll have to take a photo of those, just for fun.


----------



## rmsh1

I put quite a bit of saliva on, but not so much that there are too many cells on there. I can see the dried saliva by eye. And I put it on before work, check it, then leave it and check again when I get home, so it should be dry enough. Definitely need more than the 5 minutes they say on the pack! LOL

Oh and I only say full ferning on one day, right before FF gave me cross hairs, so I figured it was really accurate. If you are seeing full ferning now it could be a really good thing! I only saw partial during my luteal phase last cycle.

And yes I will keep using both the fertilscope and the OPKs, I would like to stop the OPKs if the fertilscope really starts to work for me. I can also tell a lot from my cm, so with cm and fertilscope I could probably give the OPKs up. Just not quite ready LOL

Good luck to you too!!


----------



## Ambree

DHime said:


> OMG!!!!!! AMBRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I missed you! WE all did! :hugs:
> I am so very happy that you are back!
> Sending a little :dust: to all!
> (so glad I am still stalking you ladies)

*DHime how could I not see your post with that very pregnant bump in your avatar! 
You go girl ! woot woot !*

Aww you ladies are all fab xx Love catching up :telephone::thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree, IC = Internet Cheapies. I get 55 at a time for £8.25 and they deliver to Italy too :smug:

Liltiger, my eyes popped out on stalks when I saw that drop! Pretty drastic huh?! Well..... I don't know, do you know how long your LP usually is. If it's usually 10-12 days then AF could well be on her way but if it's longer this could be implantation in which case you'd need another couple of days to let the HGC levels rise so an HPT would work. Nothing to do but wait hun. :dust: Try not to go crazy!


I was using the saliva scope a while back but I didn't get on with it very well and it co-insided with the eye issues so I'm scared of blinding myself with the crazy bright light in mine. It's shelved in favour of strip dipping.


----------



## liltiger

*Coco*- I honestly don't know how long my LP is. My cycles so far since I've been off BC have been about 30 days. This cycle I O'd on day 16, so I would assume my LP should be 14 days. I'm hoping that's right because it will give me a little padding for eggy, but without having any previous charts it's hard to say for sure. I'm trying to be positive and just hope for a giant spike back up tomorrow. I will probably continue do a HPT every day until I get a solid answer either way.


----------



## Kobuta

I had negative OPKs yesterday and the day before but I think I ovulated yesterday. I'm dreadful with OPKs, never had any success because I just don't get obsessed enough to pee on them in the afternoons. I prefer just going by cm, cp and temperature.


----------



## Kobuta

Good luck liltiger, I hope that temp of yours soars tomorrow!


----------



## liltiger

Kobuta said:


> Good luck liltiger, I hope that temp of yours soars tomorrow!

Thanks Kobuta! Me too. BTW I'm terrible at OPK's too. I can't ever seem to get anything that appears to be a positive until the day of O. If I wait that long each time I'll never get preggo! Even then I never get a line darker than the test line, they just appear to be exactly the same color. I did just get a new Clearblue monitor though (now I'm staring to believe I'll actually have to use it), maybe that will work better for me. Have you ever used one? I don't hear anybody talking about them on this thread.


----------



## LolaM

liltiger said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> Good luck liltiger, I hope that temp of yours soars tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks Kobuta! Me too. BTW I'm terrible at OPK's too. I can't ever seem to get anything that appears to be a positive until the day of O. If I wait that long each time I'll never get preggo! Even then I never get a line darker than the test line, they just appear to be exactly the same color. I did just get a new Clearblue monitor though (now I'm staring to believe I'll actually have to use it), maybe that will work better for me. Have you ever used one? I don't hear anybody talking about them on this thread.Click to expand...


Those are the smiley faces I use, and since i dont typically use more than 2 or 3 tests a month, it does cost more, but i dont have to buy them every month.


----------



## LolaM

liltiger said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> Good luck liltiger, I hope that temp of yours soars tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks Kobuta! Me too. BTW I'm terrible at OPK's too. I can't ever seem to get anything that appears to be a positive until the day of O. If I wait that long each time I'll never get preggo! Even then I never get a line darker than the test line, they just appear to be exactly the same color. I did just get a new Clearblue monitor though (now I'm staring to believe I'll actually have to use it), maybe that will work better for me. Have you ever used one? I don't hear anybody talking about them on this thread.Click to expand...


Those are the smiley faces I use, and since i dont typically use more than 2 or 3 tests a month, it does cost more, but i dont have to buy them every month.


----------



## Kobuta

Well that's the thing... I've never had a positive on an opk even on the O day!! I've tried a couple of months in a row. :shrug: I also had no luck with an ovulation microscope, but I think the one I bought had a dodgy focusing ring as I couldn't see much of anything with it.


----------



## liltiger

Well I'm very sad to report that I won't be bouncing back from my fatal temperature drop today, it looks like :witch: caught me this month. :cry: Maybe next month I'll have better luck. This was my first month temping and my second month of BC so I'm trying to not be too hard on myself. I guess my cycles are still figuring out how long they are supposed to be. Last month I had 30 days, this month was 26. I was really hoping for a longer LP though, I've heard it makes implantation tougher when it's shorter.


----------



## Coconuts

No liltiger I'm so sorry she found you :hugs: It sounds like your OPKs were working fine though. Mine don't even go as dark as the control but I know it's 'my' positive because temps have confirmed it in the past. Everyone is different and everyone metabolises the LH differently. When you get the +OPK that's the day before O usually so you get a warning so you can get some lovein' in the day before and the day of O. That should be perfect.
Also my LP is around 10 days. 11 last cycle but has been 9 in the past. Plenty of women get BFP and healthy babies with a shorter LP. I talked to my gyno about it and he totally dismissed it. He looked at my charts and was happy enough that I ovulated. He told me not to worry about anything. I also got a BFP the cycle following a 10day LP which had 5 days of spotting before she showed so as unsettling as your last cycle might be, you can still get a BFP the next time.

Under ten days can make implantation trickier, we just have to hope for an earlier implantation days 5-9 rather than later since AF will be right on your doorstep.

Don't worry hun. Your cycles are fine. Keep at it.
Drink lots of wine tonight :hugs:


----------



## liltiger

Thank you Coco. :hugs: Your support and positive nature are truly unmatched. I must admit that before joining this thread I tried my best to read through it from the beginning to current. I didn't make it through the entire thread before I decided to join, but I was always so moved by your spirit and encouragement. I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say you bring sunshine to an otherwise dreary day. :flower:

Under normal circumstances I would reach for the wine, but I felt tonight called for a bit of vodka. :drunk: Back to being a good girl tomorrow.


----------



## Coconuts

Sod it, go back to being a good girl after your next O. My cycles are too long and this TTC biz is going on too long to cut out the booze completely.
Thanks for the kind words poppet. :flower: I get a lot out of BnB so I try to put back, you know.
This thread has been awesome for me. It's a different thread from when I started but the warm snuggly feeling of 'home' is always here :cloud9: It just attracts that kind of person.

AF sucks even worse because you're not emotionally stable enough to handle it well. When AF is over you'll come back fighting. We have to. That's TTC! :hugs:


----------



## Kobuta

I always find the couple of days immediately prior to AF are the worst. Hopefully you're on home run from here on in :hugs:


----------



## liltiger

My temperature spiked back up from 96.6 to 97.45. I'm way back up above the coverline but I still have full flow and terrible cramps. This makes no sense.


----------



## LolaM

liltiger said:


> My temperature spiked back up from 96.6 to 97.45. I'm way back up above the coverline but I still have full flow and terrible cramps. This makes no sense.


BF WHAT? Say it with me HAAAAAAAAIL NO!!!! :nope: I woke up with terrible cramps and now im spotty. EWW and i have to sit in a classroom all day long and observe lessons--kill me now, please, just smother me with my own pillow, i wont even struggle! :wacko:


----------



## Ambree

liltiger said:


> My temperature spiked back up from 96.6 to 97.45. I'm way back up above the coverline but I still have full flow and terrible cramps. This makes no sense.

It's 1am here so I'm a little slow, well slower than usual :wacko:

What makes no sense? :flower:
From your chart it looks like your temperature has rise on CD2 in response to hormonal changes as AF settles in (bah that pesky :witch:!)
(Severe cramps may be raising your basal temp as part of your bodies natural response to pain.)


----------



## Ambree

liltiger said:


> Well I'm very sad to report that I won't be bouncing back from my fatal temperature drop today, it looks like :witch: caught me this month. :cry: Maybe next month I'll have better luck. This was my first month temping and my second month of BC so I'm trying to not be too hard on myself. *I guess my cycles are still figuring out how long they are supposed to be. Last month I had 30 days, this month was 26. I was really hoping for a longer LP though,* I've heard it makes implantation tougher when it's shorter.

A Vitamin B supplement may help regulate your cycle and lengthen LP.
Before taking a Vit.B supplement, my cycles seemed wayward, 26, 32, 28, 35 ...
now they have returned to the regularity and pattern I had in my twenties.
26-27 days. LP usually 13 days :thumbup:
This is the Vitamin B supplement I take:
https://www.metagenics.com.au/products/meta-b-complex-50-tablets


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Sod it, go back to being a good girl after your next O. My cycles are too long and this TTC biz is going on too long to cut out the booze completely.
> Thanks for the kind words poppet. :flower: I get a lot out of BnB so I try to put back, you know.
> This thread has been awesome for me. It's a different thread from when I started but the warm snuggly feeling of 'home' is always here :cloud9: It just attracts that kind of person.
> 
> AF sucks even worse because you're not emotionally stable enough to handle it well.* When AF is over you'll come back fighting. We have to. That's TTC!*

So true!
My AF lasts 5 - 7 days and my fertile time begins CD 8 -10. So when AF arrives, at first I am really bummed out, but by the time CD 5 or 6 comes around, I'm :ninja:and the TTC disappointment all but forgotten!


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> *I was using the saliva scope a while back but I didn't get on with it very well *and it co-insided with the eye issues so I'm scared of blinding myself with the crazy bright light in mine. It's shelved in favour of strip dipping.

I'm starting to think I am not getting along with the saliva scope very well either 8-[
After having Full Ferning on CD 10
and then for the past few days, having Full Ferning again: CD 17, CD19, CD20
my situation was looking almost hopeful ...
https://img208.imageshack.us/img208/6229/screenshot20120428at142.png


BUT 
this morning on CD 21 there was nil ferning :shock:
Which makes me think I may have just ovulated ...
and am not at 8dpo at all,
but having one of those mixed up jet lagged kind of cycles :dohh:
Of course there is no way for me to find out, until AF arrives.
hmm ...
:coffee:


----------



## Coconuts

You are so back! For those of you who don't remember Ambree, she was the regualr 'go to guru' for all things charting. She's a complete whizz especially with the techie side of FF. You practically taught me all I know!

I'm actually taking a B complex. I was taking B50 but that didn't seem to do much. I'm taking the B100s now and this seem to have settled down. First month on them was a BFP. My cycle settled back into its CD21 O rhythm pretty much first cycle post d&c, last month was CD21 as well so I'm hoping the same for this month too. I've been taking them since December and so my body has settled into them and they seem to be doing good things. I asked my doctor about them when I got my BFP and he said B100s are totally fine so I'm happy as a pig in poop with them at the moment.

Liltiger, temps can do that, jump around, especially at the AF point in the game. I don't even bother with temping that part of my cycle anymore although since you're starting out, it might be good to get a clear over all picture so you can get a birds eye view of what goes on over a few months so you can see what's normal for you.

Lola honey, this sucks, I've been holding my breath all week it seems with your long LP. I really hope the spotting stops and you don't find anyone to smother you with your pillow. If it really is AF :hugs: then it's time for what I used to fondly call 'indulgence phase'. When we drink wine, eat crap, lift heavy things and just do all the things you worry about doing the rest of the flippin' month. I indulge until AF leaves then I hop back on the wagon refreshed, usually toting a new game plan or at least a new way of looking at things for the cycle. Hugs hun.

Too much AF going on. :wine:


----------



## rmsh1

My fertilscope did not work for me at all this cycle. I got almost zero ferning the last few days, but am positive I have ovulated and should confirm that with a significant temp rise tomorrow. Last cycle the ferning was so clear and made so much sense, but oh well, I did use OPKs and my temp and cm tells a lot, so doesnt matter in the long run


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree, we posted at the same time. I kind of crept up to ferning but was never sure if it was full or partial and the random furning at random times in my cycle was un-nerving and the whole don't eat / drink for x amount of time was too hard and my morning saliva didn't seem to be reliable enough. It might be useful as a cross referencing tool but for me OPKs and temps do the job more accurately. Have you been BDing too? I didn't get if you and OH (or is it DH? sorry!!) are now living in the same place or if you're still long distance? What I mean is IF O was later than you thought, are you still covered conception wise making this annoying or does it put you out of the game this cycle, which is way more the simply annoying. :grr: hands up who hates uncertainty in their charts. *puts hand up*


----------



## rmsh1

Coconuts said:


> Ambree, we posted at the same time. I kind of crept up to ferning but was never sure if it was full or partial and the random furning at random times in my cycle was un-nerving and the whole don't eat / drink for x amount of time was too hard and my morning saliva didn't seem to be reliable enough. It might be useful as a cross referencing tool but for me OPKs and temps do the job more accurately. Have you been BDing too? I didn't get if you and OH (or is it DH? sorry!!) are now living in the same place or if you're still long distance? What I mean is IF O was later than you thought, are you still covered conception wise making this annoying or does it put you out of the game this cycle, which is way more the simply annoying. :grr: hands up who hates uncertainty in their charts. *puts hand up*

Me! My hands are up! I just plugged in some high temps to see when my cross hairs come and they say I O'd on CD28! So weird since this cycle is almost exactly like the last, and FF gave me cross hairs on CD31 last cycle 

](*,)


----------



## liltiger

*Lola*- I was so hoping to hear good news from you. :( If it's any consolation I feel your pain. Almost literally, actually.

*Ambree*- I guess I just expected that once AF came my temp should stay down, but it what you said about the cramps affecting my temps totally makes sense. Word on the street is that you're the charting expert so I'll have to remember to go to you before freaking out next time.:winkwink: I love the tip about the Vitamin B. I'm going to run to shop immediately after work and start cramming B100's down my throat along with the fist full of other supplements I'm already taking. After AF I'm not coming back :ninja: I'm coming back :gun: and taking names!

*Coco*- My hands are up :wohoo: way up!


----------



## Coconuts

Liltiger, everytime I start a new herb or vitamin it pushes my O back for one cycle. First cycle with agnus castus O was a week later CD28, CD30 with B100s although I got a BFP on that one so I kind of forgave it. Other O days are CD21/22 something 23/24. Just something to keep in mind.

My charts have been A LOT more legible and less spikey since I started hoohaa temping. That's right, getting *eh hem* intimate with little thermy. I'll see if I can haul through FF and attach a before and after.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35b77b//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Tracker 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35b77b//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Coconuts

bugger it, didn't work - hold on.

:nope: can't figure it out. Ambreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee????? I think it's because I'm not shelling out for VIP membership. IDK. Without it you can only see my last two cycles which have 0 temping. 

You'll just have to trust me. One looks like the himalayas and the other looks like a downward slope followed by the LP rise and fall. Simple.


----------



## Coconuts

Whoop whoop for page 500!


----------



## rmsh1

Can you do a screen dump of your charts? And attach them like pics?


----------



## timeforababy

Lola :( 

liltiger :(


I'm totally down this weekend. I've had a lovely takeaway dinner but I had such a FULL on week that I am so drained and out of it. And would love to have a drink but waiting for AF to show (which probably doesn't help the mood) :/


Hope everyone else is well, fingers crossed and good luck and hugs to anyone who needs it :)


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy i am sorry you are feeling this way!:hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

how's it going for you joeys? when are you going to test?


----------



## joeys3453

it is going pretty good not really stressing just enjoying. I think i am going to try to hold out till the 7th of may or possibly the 6th we will see. i am not temping so it will be easier to not fall into temptation of testing! :thumbup:

hope you all have a good weekend don't think i will be on here that much hope to see some bfp's!!!:happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

Hmmm, great idea. Let's see.

Can you tell which is which. (I temp in celcius)
I love hoohaa temping! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







june.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 2









aug.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Coconuts

*fist pump* It worked :yipee:

*Joeys*, nothing to do but wait. I hate this part the worst. Have a great weekend!

*Timeforababy*, your chart isn't up to date, are you in with a shot this cycle? How do you know AF's coming? I hope you are and she isn't. When do you expect her??? :dust: for a hopeful and uneventful weekend for you. :af:

AFM, finally got the end of my most boring week. I O at the end of week 3 so this middle week is just a load of waiting. I'm picking up my temps and OPKs next week so I'm excited to actually start 'doing' something again. Time has seriously been dragging!

Have a great weekend you guys x


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> ,
> Lola honey, this sucks, I've been holding my breath all week it seems with your long LP. I really hope the spotting stops and you don't find anyone to smother you with your pillow. If it really is AF :hugs: then it's time for what I used to fondly call 'indulgence phase'. When we drink wine, eat crap, lift heavy things and just do all the things you worry about doing the rest of the flippin' month. I indulge until AF leaves then I hop back on the wagon refreshed, usually toting a new game plan or at least a new way of looking at things for the cycle. Hugs hun.
> 
> Too much AF going on. :wine:


Thanks. I have nothing rational to say. Im so p*ssed, i could just.....:sad2::hissy::wine::finger:](*,)

But now I must put on a happy face because my hubs <who could repopulate china on his own> has planned something for my graduation :cake:


----------



## liltiger

Coconuts said:


> Hmmm, great idea. Let's see.
> 
> Can you tell which is which. (I temp in celcius)
> I love hoohaa temping! :cloud9:

Ooohh! I can see what you mean now. I was very much anti-hoohaa temping but now you have made me reconsider. I just don't like the idea of temping that way when AF is in town. My OH was joking with me about hoohaa temping and reminded me of the time I woke up to temp and fell back asleep while the thermy was in my mouth. I woke up 45 minutes later with it still in place. He said "What if you were vag temping then? You might be at work later wondering where the beeping sound was coming from!" :dohh: 

Nevertheless, now I'm considering it.


----------



## Kobuta

Get a diva cup/moon cup like coconuts and I have and then no more temping dramas. The thermy goes between the cup and the skin and gets nothing on it. Otherwise just skip temping during AF unless you think you're going o have a very early ovulation. Pretty rare to ovulate before CD10 though so you'd be safe to skip those days.


----------



## Coconuts

Exactly what K said. Mooncup and or skip temping for a week. I found my temps much more stable and any kind of spike or rise is now usually reliable. The old wild one hits occasionally. I tend to be a bit of a slow riser so the more accurate the temps, the easier it is to see for me.
I prefer temping down there for many reasons; it's more accurate (for me), it's easier to keep it in place while waiting for the beep (my thermy is end heavy so keeping it under the tongue and not getting arm ache was annoying first thing - now I just rest is on my legs) and also, since thermy is under the covers, DH doesn't hear the beeping (10 beeps!!!!!!) so he doesn't get all huffy when I wake him early on the weekend with beep beep beep beep beep beep beep beep beep beep. (Honestly, 3 would be enough) I lift the duvet a bit or put my head under so I can hear it of course.
Give it a go this cycle!!!! You're temps might be a little warmer in general that oral temps so best to start at the beginning of the cycle. Good luck if you go for it.

I'm out with friends all weekend guys. Have a great one! See you Monday :hi:


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> :nope: can't figure it out. Ambreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee????? I think it's because I'm not shelling out for VIP membership. IDK. Without it you can only see my last two cycles which have 0 temping.

Another way to post your charts :thumbup:
Right click on the chart on FF that you want to display on B&B, and save the chart as a .jpg file.
Or,if you are using a Mac, simultaneously press Command, Shift, and 3 
and use the cursor on the screen to select the chart area that you want to display on B&B.
You can then post the charts on B&B using imageshack.


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> You are so back! For those of you who don't remember Ambree, she was the regualr 'go to guru' for all things charting. She's a complete whizz especially with the techie side of FF. You practically taught me all I know!

:hugs: Aww thanks coconuts :blush:
I'm not a whiz at charting, I was just super obsessed (too much!)
and went into demented overload - researching temping, timing, supplements, ovulation detectors ... if FF named it, I obsessed it! 
It made TTC too clinical for me and it even affected the way I felt about my relationship and also my sister and friends' babies. I started getting jealous :shock: and feeling not happy with myself.
Anyhoo ...
my new lesson :haha:
is that moderation is the key :flower:



Coconuts said:


> I'm out with friends all weekend guys. Have a great one! See you Monday :hi:

Hope you're having a fab weekend
If :witch: hasn't arrived by Monday, I'll be approaching :loopy: territory
and very much back on the POAS-obsessed :test: wagon :mrgreen:

Or is the saying 'off the wagon'? :shrug:


----------



## Kobuta

I temp vaginally because I found for some reason when I temped orally I would get anxious about wanting a certain temp and then my face would flush and I'd be concerned I altered the temp. When I temp vaginally it takes all the stress out.


----------



## Ambree

liltiger said:


> I guess I just expected that once AF came my temp should stay down, but it what you said about the cramps affecting my temps totally makes sense. Word on the street is that you're the charting expert so I'll have to remember to go to you before freaking out next time.:winkwink: I love the tip about the Vitamin B. *I'm going to run to shop immediately after work and start cramming B100's down my throat along with the fist full of other supplements I'm already taking. *After AF I'm not coming back :ninja: I'm coming back :gun: and taking names!


haaaa yes that is exactly what I did :laugh2:
The TTC 'extras' that I retained from my obsessive days :mrgreen: are the Vitamin B supplement and maybebaby saliva microscope.

*Coconuts* explained the hoohaa method really well :thumbup:, so well that I'm almost tempted to use it. But for me, hoohaa temping is constrained by location and may not be portable to a plane. Although, temping a la hoohaa may make the long haul :plane: a lot more interesting!


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> *Timeforababy*, your chart isn't up to date, are you in with a shot this cycle? How do you know AF's coming? I hope you are and she isn't. When do you expect her??? :dust: for a hopeful and uneventful weekend for you. :af:
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend you guys x

:D I was having a break as we were all testing this month, I will temp again as soon as AF shows up!!

The little lady is due anytime today-Monday (28-30 day cycles, although I've had 26 and 32 days so errr...).

I'm totally cheered up after 10 hours in bed, I am such a sleepyhead.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone and hope there's BFP's for this thread soon :)


----------



## Kobuta

I'm totally excited because my herbs kicked in this month after an anovulatory cycle last month and I ovulated early :happydance: Not only that, but my temp rise has been fast as opposed to my normal slow rise (fast rise is better according to TCM as it implies a stronger corpus luteum) and my body temperature has been warmer than usual for my entire cycle which means my circulation is probably better, which means more circulation for uterus!! :wohoo: I've been wanting to raise my body temp and have a sharper ovulation temp rise for a while. Been feeling happy all day.


----------



## Ambree

:dance::dance::dance:
FANTASTIC NEWS KOBUTA!
That's really great you ovulated sooner and your circulation has improved :thumbup:
I hope the positive outcome in your cycling, results in more positive news for you and you get your *BFP *soon.


----------



## Ambree

LolaM said:


> But now I must put on a happy face because my hubs <who could repopulate china on his own> has planned something for my graduation :cake:

Aww you gotta love a man who could repopulate China :mrgreen: 
AND who prepares surprises for special occasions :awww:
He sounds divine :kiss: 
Have fun hon, I'm sure the happy face will be a genuine happy face :headspin:


----------



## Kobuta

Thanks!!! I've been trying to work on these things for months and months but didn't have confidence in my ability to choose which herbs to take. So I took things irregularly and haphazardly and got inconsistent results in the past. Then I decided to separate my indecision from the equation and got a precise prescription from a naturopath. I make the herbal preparations myself to save money. I've been very consistent and that was key for me. The first cycle was completely messed up, but I am hoping that with consistency my cycle will form a new 'normal'. I can't control whether or not I get pregnant, but i can make changes and see if they reflect improvements in my charts. For me being able to improve my cycles over time gives me a way to focus on TTC without becoming a completely crazy person.


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> Me! My hands are up! *I just plugged in some high temps to see when my cross hairs come and they say I O'd on CD28! So weird since this cycle is almost exactly like the last, and FF gave me cross hairs on CD31 last cycle *

Try entering a few more days of high temps.
I don't think it will change your O date, but it may make the dotted cross hairs into solid cross hairs.

Even if FF does not change your O date or the dotted line format, it is only two days between your cycle O days. It is okay and normal for there to be variance in your O day, it is number of days in your Luteal Phase that should remain constant +/- 1 day.

Also what FF method are you using to detect ovulation? (IE:Advanced, Research, OPK detector) It looks like the method of the first cycle is different to the second.


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks so much! Sounds lke you are the expert, so love your opinion

When i first entered my temp this morning, I got solid cross hairs. Then they just went dotted without me doing anything, strange.

I am using the advanced method. The reason the cross hairs are blue for last cycle is because I changed the O day to CD30, instead of CD31, as I am sure I ovulated on CD30 or possibly even CD29. On CD29 I had ovulation pain all day, and the closest positive OPK was CD28. So getting cross hairs for CD31 confused me. This cycle I had my test line darker than the control on OPKs on CD28 (I tested three times that day LOL), CD29 was still positive but only equal to the control.

We BD on CD26, 27, 28 and 29. OH was too tired to last night, though I wanted to just for one extra go.. Hopefully we did enough


----------



## Kobuta

Rmsh1, the reasons for your FF weirdness are some things in the software. In the first case FF made your coverline too high and placed your ovulation on CD31 because that was the day it crossed the coverline. It's a little daft as it could have placed the coverline somewhere else but it has it's own algorithm for choosing it. I often manipulate mine manually.

The dotted crosshairs for this month is because you have a positive opk after ovulation whereas if ovulation has happened the opk should have gone negative. It is assuming you made an error with the second one. Your chart page should say 'some signs do not match your ovulation date. Positive opk after ovulation' something like that.


----------



## Kobuta

After a while I find that I have a much better idea than FF, so I manually draw my crosshairs most of the time. I like to get it right for the sake of the overlays.


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Ambree, we posted at the same time. I kind of crept up to ferning but was never sure if it was full or partial and the random furning at random times in my cycle was un-nerving and the whole don't eat / drink for x amount of time was too hard and my morning saliva didn't seem to be reliable enough. It might be useful as a cross referencing tool but for me OPKs and temps do the job more accurately. *Have you been BDing too? I didn't get if you and OH (or is it DH? sorry!!) are now living in the same place or if you're still long distance? *What I mean is IF O was later than you thought, are you still covered conception wise making this annoying or does it put you out of the game this cycle, which is way more the simply annoying.

OH for now, but hopefully :wedding:soon ... 
We're BDing and NTNP (although I did pack my fertilscope - once a chart lunatic, always a chart lunatic :loopy:) and are long distance while we amend our work and living situation. The plan is going well and we will spend August/September and November/December together, and are looking for a place to call home next year :kiss:
But YES, if O date was later than I thought and I only have AF to look forward to, a good ol' fashion B&B tanty will be in order! :brat:

I know we are NTNP until August - but that is not the point! :hissy:
I guess despite my self-medicated TTC therapy, I really do have OCD for a double line *BFP* :mrgreen: :-$


----------



## rmsh1

Kobuta said:


> Rmsh1, the reasons for your FF weirdness are some things in the software. In the first case FF made your coverline too high and placed your ovulation on CD31 because that was the day it crossed the coverline. It's a little daft as it could have placed the coverline somewhere else but it has it's own algorithm for choosing it. I often manipulate mine manually.
> 
> The dotted crosshairs for this month is because you have a positive opk after ovulation whereas if ovulation has happened the opk should have gone negative. It is assuming you made an error with the second one. Your chart page should say 'some signs do not match your ovulation date. Positive opk after ovulation' something like that.

Thanks!
FF says it is my microscope causing the problems this cycle, and I removed them but it didn't change anything. I agree my ferning did not match up with anything this cycle. 

I haven't played around too much, so I should do some experimenting and see what happens


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks so much!* Sounds lke you are the expert,* so love your opinion

Noooooo I am very much not the expert.
My only expertise is sporadic melodramatics :hissy: and luteal tanties :brat:;
CD26-CD28 of denial :yellowcard: , 
followed by short bursts of :gun: and then finally:sad2::sad2::sad2:
 when :witch:arrives instead of BFP.




rmsh1 said:


> I am using the advanced method. The reason the cross hairs are blue for last cycle is because I changed the O day to CD30, instead of CD31, a*s I am sure I ovulated on CD30 or possibly even CD29. On CD29 I had ovulation pain all day, and the closest positive OPK was CD28. So getting cross hairs for CD31 confused me.* This cycle I had my test line darker than the control on OPKs on CD28 (I tested three times that day LOL), CD29 was still positive but only equal to the control.

You have a +ve OPK on CD 28, but there is peak estrogen (Full Ferning) on CD31, and EWCM on CD30. EWCM and the Ov predictors (+ve OPK and FF) usually occur before actual ovulation. So I tend to think an O date of CD30 or CD31 for cycle Feb 14 is okay :flower:


----------



## rmsh1

Ambree said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!* Sounds lke you are the expert,* so love your opinion
> 
> Noooooo I am very much not the expert.
> My only expertise is sporadic melodramatics :hissy: and luteal tanties :brat:;
> CD26-CD28 of denial :yellowcard: ,
> followed by short bursts of :gun: and then finally:sad2::sad2::sad2:
> when :witch:arrives instead of BFP.Click to expand...

I experience all of that too!!! You are not alone :)


----------



## Ambree

*Here is a Ferning images chart you may like to use for reference when recording your fertilscope data: *

 https://www.ovatel.com/ferning-images/


----------



## rmsh1

Oh that is way better than other images I have found, thanks!


----------



## Storkywishes

Me too! I turn 34 this year (not sure how that happened so quickly) and have been not not trying for about 2 years thinking it would just happen at some point - but it hasn't! :shrug: Now getting very broody and and want to make much more effort. I have been reading about fertility and cycles and it amazes me how much I didn't know before now ... Really hoping it happens for me this year... And wishing you lots of baby dust too, there is still time!:dust:


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> *Timeforababy*, your chart isn't up to date, are you in with a shot this cycle? How do you know AF's coming? I hope you are and she isn't. When do you expect her??? :dust: for a hopeful and uneventful weekend for you. :af:
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend you guys x
> 
> :D I was having a break as we were all testing this month, I will temp again as soon as AF shows up!!
> 
> The little lady is due anytime today-Monday (28-30 day cycles, although I've had 26 and 32 days so errr...).
> 
> I'm totally cheered up after 10 hours in bed, I am such a sleepyhead.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone and hope there's BFP's for this thread soon :)Click to expand...

my cycle is 26-28 days with the occasional 29 in there, it irritates FF because my luteal phase can be from 13-15 days and apparently, it should always be the same and i should "consult my physician" lol :haha:


----------



## LolaM

Ambree said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> But now I must put on a happy face because my hubs <who could repopulate china on his own> has planned something for my graduation :cake:
> 
> Aww you gotta love a man who could repopulate China :mrgreen:
> AND who prepares surprises for special occasions :awww:
> He sounds divine :kiss:
> Have fun hon, I'm sure the happy face will be a genuine happy face :headspin:Click to expand...

we had a lovely time but of course, in the midst of my heartbreak, Olive Garden decided THAT was the time to trot out all the babies and preggos. Im going to have to become a hermit or something...hubs was going to get me a bracelet with a little bow clasp but, alas, my wrists are too fat, so he will have to figure out something else. I keep thinking I must done soemthing really awful in another life to have this karma bestowed upon me. I used to have arguements with my ma about birthcontrol and sex and babies when I was a teenager, if we had only known then what I know now, I could have better spent that time with her!


----------



## rmsh1

I plugged in two more high temps into FF and it moved my cross hairs to CD30 :( That was yesterday and the one day we were unable to BD


----------



## Kobuta

It's ok honey. FF isn't the rule, it's just software. You ovulated in there somewhere around those days and you BDed at least once in the few days prior to ovulation so you're in for as good a chance as anyone else :hugs:


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> It's ok honey. *FF isn't the rule, it's just software. *You ovulated in there somewhere around those days and you BDed at least once in the few days prior to ovulation so you're in for as good a chance as anyone else :hugs:

Very well said Kobuta and something we should try to remember :flower:
It's hard to keep perspective though, 
when FF is the reproductive doyen we seek for when to :sex: and when to :test: ...
well for me anyway :blush:
FF has given me a "not fn likely" chance of being pg this cycle ...
well too bad! 
While :af: is away, I'm not listening! :yellowcard:


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!* Sounds lke you are the expert,* so love your opinion
> 
> Noooooo I am very much not the expert.
> My only expertise is sporadic melodramatics :hissy: and luteal tanties :brat:;
> CD26-CD28 of denial :yellowcard: ,
> followed by short bursts of :gun: and then finally:sad2::sad2::sad2:
> when :witch:arrives instead of BFP. Click to expand...
> 
> I experience all of that too!!! You are not alone :)Click to expand...

I'm CD23 today and recorded slight ferning (PF) on the microscope ... so I guess AF will arrive on Tuesday or Wednesday.
Hope not :growlmad:



LolaM said:


> my cycle is 26-28 days with the occasional 29 in there, it irritates FF because my luteal phase can be from 13-15 days and apparently, it should always be the same and i should "consult my physician" lol :haha:

FF also says my luteal phase is [-X : 12-14 days is not on! 
Apparently I need to learn how to time my temping properly :ignore:


----------



## wookie130

Love "luteal tanties." Has a nice ring to it, eh? LOL!!!


----------



## Kobuta

Where are all these FF lectures?? I don't know if I have the nagging nanna option on mine?


----------



## MrsChezek

So I stumbled upon your thread while doing a google search. I've been a member of BnB for almost a month now so I immediately clicked on it. I've since spend several hours reading bits and pieces of the first 400+ pages and every post since 3/15. It's been like an incredible novel I had trouble putting down!! I laughed, I teared up, I got motivated and was given lots of hope, but most importantly I learned SO much about TTC and how my body works!! So I wanted to say a big thank you to each of you for sharing all of your personal journeys!! It's wonderful to be able to have this resource.

And I'd also love to introduce myself and join your support group if there's room for one more! I'm 34 (2/28 bday) and DH is 42. I came off BCP in mid Dec and we were NTNP for Jan and Feb and then decided to TTC starting March but my cycles went all crazy! I'm not sure I'm ovulating as I have a hard time temping because I get up at diff times each AM and am a very restless sleeper (wake up several times in the night). It's all so stressful! And you all seem very nice and knowledgeable so I hope it's ok if I tag along on your journeys :)

Lots of baby dust to each of you!
:dust:


----------



## liltiger

*Welcome MrsChezek!* I've been stalking your usual thread "TTC #1 and over 30" but most of my time is spent here so I haven't been about lately. SO glad to have you here! :happydance:


----------



## Ambree

Storkywishes said:


> Me too! I turn 34 this year (not sure how that happened so quickly) and have been not not trying for about 2 years thinking it would just happen at some point - but it hasn't! :shrug: Now getting very broody and and want to make much more effort. I have been reading about fertility and cycles and it amazes me how much I didn't know before now ... Really hoping it happens for me this year... And wishing you lots of baby dust too, there is still time!:dust:

Hiya Storkywishes :howdy:
Until I joined B&B, I had no idea about fertility and cycles . Seriously, I thought the most fertile time was right before AF (like how daft! :blush:) and I knew _nothing_ about luteal phases ... I even used to be embarrassed about the Pg test section of the supermarket.
Gawd, now if I need to buy a pg test, it's a super proud happy moment for me. Wow I really was a numpty when it came to female fertility :wacko:

Glad you stopped in to share the madness :loopy:


----------



## liltiger

Ambree said:


> liltiger said:
> 
> 
> I guess I just expected that once AF came my temp should stay down, but it what you said about the cramps affecting my temps totally makes sense. Word on the street is that you're the charting expert so I'll have to remember to go to you before freaking out next time.:winkwink: I love the tip about the Vitamin B. *I'm going to run to shop immediately after work and start cramming B100's down my throat along with the fist full of other supplements I'm already taking. *After AF I'm not coming back :ninja: I'm coming back :gun: and taking names!
> 
> 
> haaaa yes that is exactly what I did :laugh2:
> The TTC 'extras' that I retained from my obsessive days :mrgreen: are the Vitamin B supplement and maybebaby saliva microscope.
> 
> *Coconuts* explained the hoohaa method really well :thumbup:, so well that I'm almost tempted to use it. But for me, hoohaa temping is constrained by location and may not be portable to a plane. Although, temping a la hoohaa may make the long haul :plane: a lot more interesting!Click to expand...

*Ambree*- Forgive me for asking, I'm not fully up to date. What is the reason you must temp on a plane? I'm confused. I've resorted to envisioning you as a fighter pilot. Or maybe a modern day Carmen San Diego? :shrug:


----------



## Ambree

liltiger said:


> *Ambree*- Forgive me for asking, I'm not fully up to date. What is the reason you must temp on a plane? I'm confused. I've resorted to envisioning you as a fighter pilot. Or maybe a modern day Carmen San Diego? :shrug:

:laugh2: @ Carmen San Diego (Carmen San Diego was my favourite computer game in Primary School :flower:)
My OH lives in Turkey and I live in Australia so we :plane: a lot.
There is a 7 - 8 hour difference and 24 hour travel time, so if you were temping to TTC, the hoohaa method could prove difficult on a plane :winkwink:


----------



## liltiger

Ambree said:


> liltiger said:
> 
> 
> *Ambree*- Forgive me for asking, I'm not fully up to date. What is the reason you must temp on a plane? I'm confused. I've resorted to envisioning you as a fighter pilot. Or maybe a modern day Carmen San Diego? :shrug:
> 
> :laugh2: @ Carmen San Diego (Carmen San Diego was my favourite computer game in Primary School :flower:)
> My OH lives in Turkey and I live in Australia so we :plane: a lot.
> There is a 7 - 8 hour difference and 24 hour travel time, so if you were temping to TTC, the hoohaa method could prove difficult on a plane :winkwink:Click to expand...

Wow! That's quite a distance. I remember you had mentioned that you two would be looking for a place together. Will you be settling in Australia or Turkey? My OH and I keep hoping to plan a trip to Australia. One of his childhood friends defected to Australia and we hope to visit him soon. It's just a bit out of our budget right now.


----------



## timeforababy

MrsChezek - welcome!! everyone on here is lovely and supportive.

Ambree - fingers crossed that AF wont show.

Big hugs and fingers crossed for anyone who needs them. hope everyone has/had a good weekend.

no AF for me (yet!!) but i am not testing. i pulled some back muscles yesterday and the nhs recommends paracetamol & ibuprofen. seriously? i need some muscle relaxant to stops me spasming and start stretching but i need gp to give me a prescription. ARGH

will test when i'm properly late, on tuesday before i see the gp for the results of bloods and sperm analysis.


----------



## Kobuta

Does anyone know any other eccentric herbalists on BnB? My cycles are a bit chaotic on the herbs I'm taking and it's going to take a bit longer before it's right on track. The book my naturopath told me to use says my cycles will be 'inconvenient' for 3-6 months. I wish there was someone I could share notes with.

AF might have started today at 3dpo which means I probably didn't ovulate at all. My temps have been high though so we'll see. It's a bit of a kooky science experiment.

Got DH's second SA done so hopefully we will learn his motility is not actually zero after all. Will get the results sometime during the week.


----------



## Kobuta

Welcome MrsChezek!


----------



## DHime

Kobuta - FX that this helps you get that lo in your arms finally. I am hoping for you.

Welcome Chezek - You couldn't ask for a better group to bond with that this one.

(going back to stalking mode again even if I do suck at it)


----------



## wookie130

DHime, I'm guilty of perusing this thread in a stalkish sort of way too these days.

For those of you who don't know me, I was a former religious-thirty-something thread poster. I've now joined up with more of the TTCAL, and PAL ladies, and basically stick more to the journals than anything. 

Best of luck to all of you in here, and tons of baby dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Took a FRER with FMU and :bfn:
Hour later the :witch: showed up!!!
CD1 for me again...
I guess I'm happy for a fresh start with a new group of potential friends :hugs:

Off to buy a bottle of my favorite red :wine:


----------



## onebumpplease

Sorry MrsChezek. 

Such a painful moment seeing AF in full flow. Blech. But in a few days you'll be ready to go again, I'm just about getting there at CD6, just in time for another bout of SMEP starting on Tue.


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> Sorry MrsChezek.
> 
> Such a painful moment seeing AF in full flow. Blech. But in a few days you'll be ready to go again, I'm just about getting there at CD6, just in time for another bout of SMEP starting on Tue.

I read about that SMEP and basically, I was already doing that minus the day of rest after the 3 days, so i figured i would pick up an extra day and see what happens, i dont have too many more cycles before i see my dr again

I start Letrozole today. I have to go back ot the pharmacy because the pills they gave me do not match what the bottle says should be printed on them so im not taking some mystery pill!


----------



## Coconuts

*Ambree & Timeforababy*, are you both testing on Tuesday????? Big day! Can't wait!!!!!!

*MrsC and Storky* :hi: Welcome along, there always room in here :hugs:
MrsC, I was just like you, stumbled on BnB via this thread I think from a google search. Read it all, got hooked and joined in. I was already temping at that point but the rest of what I learnt I think came from lovely Ambree and the rest of the girls and their journeys.
I love this thread so much! *group hug*

*MrsC*, don't you just hate a -HPT on CD1 on the chart. has happened to me a few times and I just take the wretched this off. Bah. So sorry hun. Bottoms up :wine:

*Onebump*, you sound like you're bouncing back nicely :flower: I must say I'm a little jelous of your shorter cycles. Knowing I have to wait three week for my next O is almost worse than dealing with a BFN. I'm very aware that there are a lot of ladies who have even longer cycles than that and to me they are all super-woman! You're a super-woman too :winkwink:

AFM temping starts tomorrow. :yipee: OPKs tuesday. So excited for this month.


----------



## onebumpplease

Coco, exciting times, you're going to catch that wee tiny egg :)

I'm not sure if I will have another short cycle, my cycles were around 33 days, last one 29, previous 42. But it's been a year since I came off BCP so I'm hoping that the doc is right and I am now completely back to my normal fertility (whatever that is for me) and my cycles become regular and would love them to be shorter. I know it felt like hell last during the 42 day one. SOOOO much waiting and nothing happening.

Hope you are feeling better LolaM :hugs: and the pills get sorted.


----------



## rmsh1

Cant wait to see everyones test results this week

I have finally entered the TWW so will be a while before I test


----------



## Coconuts

That's perfect rmsh, I'm always looking for more exiting things to distract me from my own waiting. We've got some testing coming this week...

Spoiler
:bfp::bfp::bfp:
Hoping for my own O at the weekend which brings us to your testing period (and Wookie too I think) the start of next week.
Plenty going on to keep us all distracted and moving forward. Good stuff!


----------



## rmsh1

You have to wait three weeks to O? I am waiting over 4 weeks to O at the moment, I find the TWW a BREEZE compared to that 4 week wait LOL


----------



## Coconuts

Gagh, I know hun, I can see on your chart. My cycles get a bit longer when I try a new herb or something. CD28 / 30 is hard core. The waiting becomes everything. I'm like you, especially since my LP is 10-11 days. The 2WW goes by in the blink of an eye in comparison.
Hang in there hun. You're over 2/3 of the way :wohoo:


----------



## MrsChezek

onebumpplease said:


> Sorry MrsChezek.
> 
> Such a painful moment seeing AF in full flow. Blech. But in a few days you'll be ready to go again, I'm just about getting there at CD6, just in time for another bout of SMEP starting on Tue.

I'm going to approach DH about trying SMEP. But we've been together for over 8 years so we're so far past the honeymoon that it will be a lot of hard work LOL We don't do the bunny thing much these days :winkwink:

GL to you!!!


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> Coco, exciting times, you're going to catch that wee tiny egg :)
> 
> I'm not sure if I will have another short cycle, my cycles were around 33 days, last one 29, previous 42. But it's been a year since I came off BCP so I'm hoping that the doc is right and I am now completely back to my normal fertility (whatever that is for me) and my cycles become regular and would love them to be shorter. I know it felt like hell last during the 42 day one. SOOOO much waiting and nothing happening.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better LolaM :hugs: and the pills get sorted.

im ok, the pills were all sorted out. I just realized i have been off BCP for more than a year now, sad sad sad


----------



## Kobuta

I stopped BCP 2 years ago! That was only after two months back on them too. Prior to that it had been another year and a half since I had come off them. Hard to use them as an excuse now :sad1: was on them for ten years before that though.


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> I stopped BCP 2 years ago! That was only after two months back on them too. Prior to that it had been another year and a half since I had come off them. Hard to use them as an excuse now :sad1: was on them for ten years before that though.


I was on for nearly 10 years, I still blame the BCP even though, they are obviously long out of my system by now. :shrug:


----------



## Kobuta

Yes, well it's only recently that side effects of BCP has been publicized. I think medical practitioners used to be in lala land :ignore:

Not that any fewer people would be using the pill now I'm sure


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> Yes, well it's only recently that side effects of BCP has been publicized. I think medical practitioners used to be in lala land :ignore:
> 
> Not that any fewer people would be using the pill now I'm sure

Oh yes, I blame the pills for my issues and my doctor insists that it isnt/wasnt the pills because MILLIONS of women have come off BCP and gone on to get pregnant naturally, my issue is: if you didnt test someone hormones BEFORE bcp, then how do you know??? If i had known this would happen, i would never have taken bcp! IF someone had told me it might cause trouble getting pregnant down the road, if someone had LOOKED at my history and said "honey, you might want to take a break from BCP" I would have, but no one paid attention to that! chemically altering your body for 10 years has to have some side effects and honestly, it never even occured to me, but I suppose its too late for the what ifs now. I just have to hope that IUI is the answer.


----------



## rmsh1

I'm with you on blaming bc! I was on it for 17 years, with three small breaks in that time :nope:

Very disappointed in myself for not coming off it a long time ago


----------



## Coconuts

I'm also another one who took the dratted thing to 10 years and I also feel I wasn't given the full picture at the time. It was just 'isn't this great - regular periods and no unwanted pregnancy! :yipee:
I have issues with my LP and I'm sure it's because my body got lazy during those years in producing it's own hormones. My BCP prevented O so my body spent 10 years in a dormant FP!!! It's amazing I Ov at all given how out of practice my body was. Our bodies are amazing at getting back into gear though. 
I was lucky enough to have had a friend who wanted to start TTC and came of the pill and didn't have a period of 11 months. So she had to just wait and wait and wait. She's now pregnant with her third so the story ends well but it freaked me out so I stopped the pill pretty much there and then so I was free of the BCP for over a year when I cam to TTC. Thank goodness. I wasn't really charting or paying any attention during that first year but my cycles did seem irregular at the very least.

Definitely something we'll all be cautioning our daughters about I'm sure!


----------



## rmsh1

Yep, if I had done my own research properly, I would have come off the pill a long time ago. I have been with OH 6 years, if we got pregnant by mistake it would never have been the end of the world for us, so I should have just stopped taking bc, grrrrrrr


----------



## liltiger

Great, now i'm freaking out again. I've been on bc for 20, yes 20, years. I've always done research and all I ever find is "your body just goes right back to normal in about one month's time". What have you ladies found that I've missed? *Crossing fingers and hoping I haven't destroyed my insides.* :shrug:

I started hoohaa temping this morning. My temp sky rocketed comparatively. Let's see how this goes! :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Oh for me I just never really paid attention to the "fertile" windows, and will admit I really knew nothing about TTC or that there even was a fertile window. So I just wish I had known about all this stuff years ago and I would have gone off bc a long time ago and just been careful around the fertile window. That's all I meant. I should have been more in touch with my body, and I would not have needed bc

Apparently most of the literature out there says bc is safe and your body recovers quickly from it. But there are so many people on here that are finding it hard to get regular cycles back after bc


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooh, great to have another hoohaa convert :haha: they're naturally higher so you look right on track :thumbup:
Liltiger, don't panic, as long as you're ovulating you're half way there. It's just that bcp is a synthetic hormone. Popping those pills everyday, our bodies get very used to it and sometimes it hard to get back to what your cycles were / would have been.
You're cycles aren't super long or annovulatory right? So I wouldn't freak out just yet. And even then, many women get BFP and babies conceiving on long cycles. As long as you see a spike, you're popping eggs which means your in with a chance.

My complaint is late O and a shortish LP but I can't say that if I hadn't taken the bcp my cycles wouldn't be like this naturally. It's just somewhere to point the finger. It does seem though that many women have trouble getting started when they come off it. Bunda was around here (still stalking???) if haven't confused my threads and she got her BFP within three or max four months (???) of coming off the bcp so it's not all doom and gloom. :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

i'm out. fresh blood this morning. I had a HPT on the side and I wiped. Ah well
Doctors tomorrow, back still hurts, stretching it in bits.

Had sugary maple and pecan granola to cheer me up. Going for mega carbs and loads of prosciutto crodo as a treat. 

Cycle 11 now, 13 months off BCP, I have no problems with BCP, about 15% of couples have some problems conceiving, I am one of the 15% as many many of my friends and family have no problems. Temping restarts tomorrow. 


Hope everyone is happy and hugs for anyone who needs it


----------



## Kobuta

After BCP my cycles were about 6 weeks but I got pregnant straight away, then after my placental abruption it took 6 months to get my period again. :sad1: I was desperate to TTC again but DH wouldn't have a bar of it and I had to go back on bcp. But then I started getting thrush constantly again (I used to have thrush constantly for years and years on bcp) and I said no way, I throw in the towel. So I came off bcp again and dh agreed to use natural family planning to NOT get pregnant (sigh) and I discovered my cycles were about 50 days long and not budging. They eventually shortened to about 35 days when I stopped being vegan. DH also eventually let me TTC with him again, and now it's been another whole year but have never been able to get back to those four-week cycles of my youth.


----------



## Kobuta

I'm sorry timeforbaby, AF sucks :-(


----------



## Coconuts

Aw poop timeforababy! At least you managed to save a test. They way I see you with a test ready is like AF being a real b!tch!!!!! She let you get all the way to the point of testing. :hugs:
I restarted temping today. Feels great to be doing it again :thumbup:


----------



## Ambree

LolaM said:


> we had a lovely time but of course, in the midst of my heartbreak,* Olive Garden decided THAT was the time to trot out all the babies and preggos. Im going to have to become a hermit or something...hubs was going to get me a bracelet with a little bow clasp but, alas, my wrists are too fat, so he will have to figure out something else.* I keep thinking I must done soemthing really awful in another life to have this karma bestowed upon me. I used to have arguements with my ma about birthcontrol and sex and babies when I was a teenager, if we had only known then what I know now, I could have better spent that time with her!

Don't be too hard on yourself hon :hugs2:
I think many of us were given simplified information about the BCP ... and the Western way of life pushes back the 'age', or promotes motherhood as something women should do later in life not when we are in our reproductive prime. As for Olive Garden ... bah don't you hate it when that happens! :growlmad: But just remember that you have your own life schedule and are where you are supposed to be at this point in time. All will be okay :flower:


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> Where are all these FF lectures?? I don't know if I have the nagging nanna option on mine?

On the top of your FF page, click on *Analysis*, and then click under the heading of Timing, click on *Detailed Interpretation*.

Also in VIP membership there is a Fertility Analyzer and Pregnancy Monitor which makes comments about your times / signs etc

:flower:


----------



## joeys3453

happy monday ladies. or at least it is a better day than sat for me.:dohh:

so i was going to go eat with a friend and drive my husbands car so i started to back out of the garage and didn't realize the garbage can was so close to the car. my side mirror cought the garbage can bent the mirror back and bent the garage door railing and broke the spring on the other side. my hd freaked out on me. i cried pretty much all day sat. after getting the dorr almost closed hd went and had about 10 beers and then was ok and apologized for freaking out and said it isn't good to stress. so that was my fun filled weekend!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> *Ambree & Timeforababy*, are you both testing on Tuesday????? Big day! Can't wait!!!!!!

I am CD25 tomorrow (Tuesday) and my last cycle went for 25 days,
but the three cycles previous were 26, 28 & 27 days.
According to FF my test date is on Friday, May 4.
According to me, it's all academic as I have crampy pains and am pretty sure AF will arrive tomorrow or the next day.
This is my last cycle until August that I get to enjoy the hope of the possibility of a* BFP*
So of course I went to the supermarket and bought myself a :test:
Plus I have to be awake at 6am in the morning. And we all know there's no greater early AM motivator than a morning appointment with a HPT POAS! :muaha:




Coconuts said:


> AFM temping starts tomorrow. :yipee: OPKs tuesday. So excited for this month.

woot woot Coco :happydance:I really hope this is your month! :happydance:


----------



## Ambree

liltiger said:


> Great, now i'm freaking out again. I've been on bc for 20, yes 20, years. I've always done research and all I ever find is "your body just goes right back to normal in about one month's time". What have you ladies found that I've missed? *Crossing fingers and hoping I haven't destroyed my insides.* :shrug:

I'm 34 and I was on BCP from my late teens and through my twenties .. maybe 15 years? I had a month off here and there ...
I stopped (read: threw out) the BCP in October 2010.
Actually it was my new OH who told me the BCP was not good for my body and he did not want me to take them.
What a darling! :kiss:

It took me about 6 months for my cycles to get back to normal ... although the Vitamin B supplement helped me a lot also :flower:

That said, my sister (35) got pregnant the first month not taking the BCP, and my sister would have taken the pill for about the same amount of time as I. 
So I guess it is hard to know TTC in our 30s, 
whether our reproductive system is the result of being MIDDLE AGED :flower: (almost :) ) and TTC
or the result of artificial hormone supplement through the BCP.
Probably a combination of the two.


----------



## Ambree

timeforababy said:


> i'm out. fresh blood this morning. I had a HPT on the side and I wiped. Ah well
> Doctors tomorrow, back still hurts, stretching it in bits.

:af:
Bah!

:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I believe that BCP-hysteria is yet another random thing. They're useful, they're good. However, they should not be prescribed the way they are, say, in the US. Walk into a clinic, go home with a bag. Where I come from, they run tests and make sure that a) you don't suffer from any disease or other things that could cause side-effects or even kill you; b) that they know which birth control pill they're putting you on, and why. Then every six months to a year you go in for a scan, checkup and bloodwork, to make sure you're actually still getting the right prescription. There are so many different pills and they're not out there just because someone came up with different names. They're different and they target different things.

So I have nothing bad to say about the BCP I was on. I was monitored, they helped with my cycles, they did nothing but good. When I got off them, I ovulated right away and have had perfectly regular cycles since. 

I don't know anyone who's had any issues with theirs, either, unless they were prescribed the pill without any diagnostic procedures at all. (In Croatia, you can't get them that way, under any circumstances.)


I think the main issue is that most women have no clue about their pre-pill cycles, or any cycles at all, so once they're off the pill, they're suddenly learning about conception and noticing things that likely would have been there all along (but the pill masked them, as it's, in fact, a very good drug for regulating irregular, bad cycles, or even fixing some diseases).

And, finally, welcome, all the new girls!

I'm also one of the oldies here. I stalk regularly and post at least every once in a while.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies. I have a question regarding timing of the OPK tests. I read that you should do it in the afternoon after a period of not drinking or peeing for *FOUR hours*. I pee like every 1.5 hours!!!! :wacko: Do you all abide by this rule or is there some flex? I can probably hold it for 3 hours if I stop drinking several hours earlier...what do you all do?


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeeek Ambree, testing in the morning!!!! You're right about the early motivator :rofl:
I hope this is it for you hun, you deserve it so much. Next shot would be August huh? Let's hope it doesn't come to that. You're still in it!!! Are you going to Turkey or is he coming to OZ in Aug? Do you guys have a long term plan for when baby does arrive? Will he come to you? Or will you and baby up sticks and go to beautiful Turkey? I used to work with some Turkish women and they just looooooooooved their country to pieces! I'm a bit of a fan of the Eurovision Song Contest and when they do the clips of the country Turkey always looks stunning!


----------



## Coconuts

Personally MrsC I hate the 'hold it in' part. I'm going to do it a bit earlier this cycle since last time I got the same test result at lunchtime as I did at 3pm. If I do 3pm I usually remind myself to stop drinking at around 11am. I have a bit of water with lunch and then hold it as long as I can. I NEVER wait four freekin' hours though. 2-3 is my max. As long as it looks like it's concentrated and dark and not too watery and pale you should be fine.
This time I'm going to pee in the morning, have breakfast (then stop drinking anything until lunchtime), pee around 10am and then use my third pee at around lunchtime 12/ 1pm.

4 hours is way too long to hold pee and limit fluid. Hold it as long as you can and it should be concentrated enough.


----------



## MrsChezek

timeforababy said:


> i'm out. fresh blood this morning. I had a HPT on the side and I wiped. Ah well
> Doctors tomorrow, back still hurts, stretching it in bits.
> 
> Had sugary maple and pecan granola to cheer me up. Going for mega carbs and loads of prosciutto crodo as a treat.
> 
> Cycle 11 now, 13 months off BCP, I have no problems with BCP, about 15% of couples have some problems conceiving, I am one of the 15% as many many of my friends and family have no problems. Temping restarts tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is happy and hugs for anyone who needs it

:hugs: I admire your positive outlook even just after the :witch: got you!!! I'll try to be a bit more like that next time (tho hopefully there won't be a next time for either of us!!!!).

Enjoy your splurges!!! I'm going out to sushi tonight :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies. I have a question regarding timing of the OPK tests. I read that you should do it in the afternoon after a period of not drinking or peeing for *FOUR hours*. I pee like every 1.5 hours!!!! :wacko: Do you all abide by this rule or is there some flex? I can probably hold it for 3 hours if I stop drinking several hours earlier...what do you all do?

I always hold at least three hours, and limit water intake. Otherwise my urine is too dilute to pick up the surge

it is hard when you drink a lot of water during the day! I am always glad when OPK testing is over so i can drink normally again LOL


----------



## Jazavac

I never held the urine and I never limited any intake at all. Never had issues with the sticks, regardless of time of day, or anything. If they were positive, they were positive. If it wasn't the right time, there was nothing.


----------



## Coconuts

My positive is never as dark as the control so maybe I SHOULD hold it in a bit longer. Would love to have had clear OPKs like you Jaz. I might metabolise faster or not dump so much in my pee or whatever. Not so clear on the process of how it gets there but maybe I just need to hold it a little longer :shrug:

I'm also glad when eggs out so I can drink normally :haha:


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, I think it also depends on the tests. My Wondfos work this way, but a couple different ones I've tried were all a mess.


----------



## rmsh1

I definitely need to hold, I didnt hold for long last cycle and did not get a clear positive, so this cycle I tried really hard to hold for as long as possible, and saw a positive thank goodness


----------



## timeforababy

I never get a proper positive with the OPKs. I have tried it in the morning, peeing on them 4 times a day (once at work after lunch with the ladies door locked :D :D ), concentrating my wee, not bothering to concentrate etc etc. This was 3 months of thorough experimentation!

I either don't get a proper surge or the sticks I got were useless 50pack for £7.99 :D

But after temping for 2 months I get a small temp rise so I guess I do ovulate, just my LP is like 8 days. 

However, all will be revealed tomorrow when I get results of my oestrogen, progesterone, rubella and hubby's swimmers status. Should be a barrel of laughs, I might get some normal levels printed off before I go, my GP is useless but I'm going as everything so far has been free. I've paid my taxes damnit, let me have my socialised medicine.


Anyone testing soon? This thread is so overdue a :bfp:


----------



## MrsChezek

joeys3453 said:


> happy monday ladies. or at least it is a better day than sat for me.:dohh:
> 
> so i was going to go eat with a friend and drive my husbands car so i started to back out of the garage and didn't realize the garbage can was so close to the car. my side mirror cought the garbage can bent the mirror back and bent the garage door railing and broke the spring on the other side. my hd freaked out on me. i cried pretty much all day sat. after getting the dorr almost closed hd went and had about 10 beers and then was ok and apologized for freaking out and said it isn't good to stress. so that was my fun filled weekend!:dohh::dohh:

:dohh: indeed! Totally something I would do!!! I'm glad your hd came back to his senses and things are all good. My weekend was a bit 'long' too. But today is a new day!! :hugs:




Jazavac said:


> I believe that BCP-hysteria is yet another random thing. They're useful, they're good. However, they should not be prescribed the way they are, say, in the US. Walk into a clinic, go home with a bag. Where I come from, they run tests and make sure that a) you don't suffer from any disease or other things that could cause side-effects or even kill you; b) that they know which birth control pill they're putting you on, and why. Then every six months to a year you go in for a scan, checkup and bloodwork, to make sure you're actually still getting the right prescription. There are so many different pills and they're not out there just because someone came up with different names. They're different and they target different things.
> 
> So I have nothing bad to say about the BCP I was on. I was monitored, they helped with my cycles, they did nothing but good. When I got off them, I ovulated right away and have had perfectly regular cycles since.
> 
> I don't know anyone who's had any issues with theirs, either, unless they were prescribed the pill without any diagnostic procedures at all. (In Croatia, you can't get them that way, under any circumstances.)
> 
> 
> I think the main issue is that most women have no clue about their pre-pill cycles, or any cycles at all, so once they're off the pill, they're suddenly learning about conception and noticing things that likely would have been there all along (but the pill masked them, as it's, in fact, a very good drug for regulating irregular, bad cycles, or even fixing some diseases).
> 
> And, finally, welcome, all the new girls!
> 
> I'm also one of the oldies here. I stalk regularly and post at least every once in a while.

I agree about the whole no testing thing being crazy. When I was put on the pill, my doc just gave me ortho-tricyclin and basically said "see if it sticks - it's what works for most people". I was on it for years and had gained a ton of weight - everyone attributed it to college weight-gain. Turned out that pill was messing with my hormones cause when they switched me to another one, I dropped 15lbs in 2 weeks without doing anything! :growlmad:


----------



## rmsh1

timeforababy, did the GP organise your bloods and partner SA tests? I am going in next month and wondering how it all works. Wasn't sure if I have to be referred to someone else


----------



## MrsChezek

I like your plan *Coco*! I think I can do something like pee in am, rehydrate from the night, pee at like 10 or so and then drink only a bit at lunch and pee again at like 1 or however long I can hold it...I'll see if I can do it!!!! But I have a feeling I'll be dancing around with my legs crossed :winkwink: I'm definitely a big afternoon drinker so testing at like 4 or 5 would be super hard!

Hubby's getting his spermies checked on Thursday. You have to get an appointment at our hospital and have to 'deposit' and drop off within 30 minutes!!! Thank goodness the hospital is only 15 minutes away :winkwink: I'm nervous as I too hope everything is great at his end. I know men have a hard time dealing with any abnormalities...

I just had a great lunch with an old friend who just got into Duke for law grad school. He's super thrilled and the excitement rubbed off cause I'm feeling MUCH better about my :bfn: from yesterday. It might also have to do with the flourless chocolate cake I splurged on as my 'dessert' :lol: 

Hope to see some :bfp: posts around here soon!!!! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## joeys3453

MrsChezek - thanks yes he was at home with the garage door people and it ended up only costing 280 and it is already done. so that is a great relief!!!


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 said:


> timeforababy, did the GP organise your bloods and partner SA tests? I am going in next month and wondering how it all works. Wasn't sure if I have to be referred to someone else

The GP organised mine but we are training PCT. (affiliated to a medical school). Some GPs are worse than others, don't show them all the temping/OPKs etc, the NHS official line is regular (2-3x a week) unprotected sex and if you have normal (ie 28-35 day cycles). They aren't bothered about you figuring out when you O, how long your LP is as they seem to think it stresses you out if you plan conception sex. (I tried it this month being free and easy and still got zip, so there NHS) 

The nurse at the surgery drew my bloods and sent them off. The sperm analysis was dropped off at the hospital within the hour of the specimen being collected. 

We don't get referred to a specialist for 24 months in our area so it's a LONG wait unless something is wrong with me or him. (or maybe we still wait, no idea)


----------



## timeforababy

joeys: aren't you due to be testing soon? :) how are you feeling this time round?


----------



## Coconuts

Yeah, who's next up for testing??????


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks timeforababy! My cycles have been 44 days long so I hope they will do some tests just due to that! I am going in May when I am due for a smear, and we have been BDing every other day since we staretd TTC, no bfp :( I thought the charts might be helpful since they show I am ovulating, but might keep them out of site and test the water so to speak. I never know what doc I will see at my clinic, it is a new one every time. We dont have a hospital near us either so guess we might need some kind of referral for SA


----------



## Ambree

Meh.
CD25, 12DPO and a* BFN

*
Still an :af: free zone. 
At least AF has the smarts to give me some space at this time :grr:



Coconuts said:


> *I hope this is it for you hun*, you deserve it so much. Next shot would be August huh? Let's hope it doesn't come to that. You're still in it!!! * Are you going to Turkey or is he coming to OZ in Aug? Do you guys have a long term plan for when baby does arrive?* Will he come to you? Or will you and baby up sticks and go to beautiful Turkey? I used to work with some Turkish women and they just looooooooooved their country to pieces! I'm a bit of a fan of the Eurovision Song Contest and when they do the clips of the country Turkey always looks stunning!

I hope it is ... but at the same time, my OH and I decided on August because all things considered, August was the best time for me to seriously begin TTC again (although maybe not go so crazy in the charting department :wacko:) I guess if AF is going to arrive this cycle, well it ain't sooo bad as there were things my OH and I wanted to do ... anyway we will see what happens :flower: 
The Long term plan is for me to be in Australia when baby arrives and then return to Turkey after a few months, and then back to Australia for schooling. My OH did his university in USA, but of course Australia is a better option if that is where my family is.
Anyhoo I'm getting wayyyy ahead of myself, as we're still very much in the preliminary stage of the Big Plan :thumbup: (I still need a BFP, but if it is not now, sometime in August would be perfect also :kiss:)



liltiger said:


> Wow! That's quite a distance. I remember you had mentioned that you two would be looking for a place together. *Will you be settling in Australia or Turkey? My OH and I keep hoping to plan a trip to Australia. One of his childhood friends defected to Australia and we hope to visit him soon.* It's just a bit out of our budget right now.

haha @ defected :haha:
Which state in Australia did your OH's friend abscond to? :laugh2:
My OH's business is in Turkey so I don't think it would be possible for him to move to Australia. In reality we would probably spend a few years in each country.


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> Thanks timeforababy! *My cycles have been 44 days long *so I hope they will do some tests just due to that! I am going in May when I am due for a smear, and we have been BDing every other day since we staretd TTC, no bfp :( I thought the charts might be helpful since they show I am ovulating, but might keep them out of site and test the water so to speak. I never know what doc I will see at my clinic, it is a new one every time. We dont have a hospital near us either so guess we might need some kind of referral for SA

:hugs:44 days is a long cycle rmsh. Sending you some hugs through cyberspace:hugs::dust:


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> Does anyone know any other eccentric herbalists on BnB? My cycles are a bit chaotic on the herbs I'm taking and it's going to take a bit longer before it's right on track. The book my naturopath told me to use says my cycles will be 'inconvenient' for 3-6 months. I wish there was someone I could share notes with.

Which state are you located in?
Do you think it would help to see another naturopath?


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> I think the main issue is that *most women have no clue about their pre-pill cycles, or any cycles at all, so once they're off the pill, they're suddenly learning about conception and noticing things that likely would have been there all along* (but the pill masked them, as it's, in fact, a very good drug for regulating irregular, bad cycles, or even fixing some diseases).

Yep, that is or was :blush:
me :flower:
I was the ultra fertility awareness numpty!


----------



## Kobuta

I think it would be horribly confusing to see two different naturopaths at the same time, especially with me studying naturopathy too and having strong ideas. I think it would get messy.

I was hoping more to chat to other women going through the same chaos I'm experiencing.

Luckily temps have stayed up, bleeding went away and my TWW is here to stay!


----------



## Kobuta

I could of course post a thread somewhere, but don't want to just end up with a bunch of immature goons in it :growlmad: I don't like the TTC forums and just stick to journals, pms and this thread, can you tell? :haha:


----------



## Ambree

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies. I have a question regarding timing of the OPK tests. I read that you should do it in the afternoon after a period of not drinking or peeing for *FOUR hours*. I pee like every 1.5 hours!!!! :wacko: Do you all abide by this rule or is there some flex? I can probably hold it for 3 hours if I stop drinking several hours earlier...what do you all do?

Although I am a HPT POAS fan :yipee::test:
POAS OPKs were too much ... well POAS.
And then I had to analyze which line was darker and which was the same colour as the control but still not quite a +ve OPK result ..... :huh:
blah!
So after trying POAS OPKs with varying degrees of success, I decided that it was too much POAS and it was not something I wanted to do all the time.
I thought if I am going to maintain charting, I have to be realistic with what I actually will persist with ... so in the end decided that temping and an OPK fertilscope (saliva test) was the best TTC toolkit for me :thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy i won't test till next sunday or monday so at least another week left. haven't really temped at all and it has felt good. but makes me wonder what is going ong! :dohh: but haven't really noticed any symptoms like last month.

coconut how are you doing?


----------



## Ambree

joeys3453 said:


> timeforababy i won't test till next sunday or monday so at least another week left. haven't really temped at all and it has felt good. but makes me wonder what is going ong! :dohh: but haven't really noticed any symptoms like last month.
> 
> coconut how are you doing?

*joeys* do you temp until Ov is confirmed, or do you not temp at all? :flower:


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> I think it would be horribly confusing to see two different naturopaths at the same time, especially with me studying naturopathy too and having strong ideas. I think it would get messy.
> 
> I was hoping more to chat to other women going through the same chaos I'm experiencing.

hmm I don't really know anything about naturopathy :blush:
but I'll assume it's like my specialist areas - very opinionated and very testy if there are more than a few 'experts' in the room!! (Unless of course we all agree :haha:)


----------



## Jazavac

Bahhh for the BFN, Ambree!


----------



## MrsChezek

Thank you all for contributing about your OPK techniques and tips!! Very helpful :thumbup: I'm so grateful to have found this group!! :hugs: I have another question regarding the timing of SMEP...

The write up I read about it says to start BDing on CD8 and do it every other night until O. It says to start the OPKs on CD10. I'm concerned that this is all starting a bit late since my cycles are 27-31 days long and one was even 19 days. Waiting to start on CD8 seems so late!! No? :shrug: Anyone doing SMEP? Any tips??


----------



## MrsChezek

Ambree said:


> Meh.
> CD25, 12DPO and a* BFN
> 
> *
> Still an :af: free zone.
> At least AF has the smarts to give me some space at this time :grr:

Sorry about the BFN :hugs:
FX tho...not out until AF shows!!!
:dust:


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> Thank you all for contributing about your OPK techniques and tips!! Very helpful :thumbup: I'm so grateful to have found this group!! :hugs: I have another question regarding the timing of SMEP...
> 
> The write up I read about it says to start BDing on CD8 and do it every other night until O. It says to start the OPKs on CD10. I'm concerned that this is all starting a bit late since my cycles are 27-31 days long and one was even 19 days. Waiting to start on CD8 seems so late!! No? :shrug: Anyone doing SMEP? Any tips??

Im not an expert but I tried SMEP last cycle. I have cycles that are 26-28 days and i never ever EEEEVER get a + OPK on cd10 and i have only ever gotten a + on CD 11 once. Are you using OPKs now? when do you get a +?


----------



## MrsChezek

LolaM said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for contributing about your OPK techniques and tips!! Very helpful :thumbup: I'm so grateful to have found this group!! :hugs: I have another question regarding the timing of SMEP...
> 
> The write up I read about it says to start BDing on CD8 and do it every other night until O. It says to start the OPKs on CD10. I'm concerned that this is all starting a bit late since my cycles are 27-31 days long and one was even 19 days. Waiting to start on CD8 seems so late!! No? :shrug: Anyone doing SMEP? Any tips??
> 
> Im not an expert but I tried SMEP last cycle. I have cycles that are 26-28 days and i never ever EEEEVER get a + OPK on cd10 and i have only ever gotten a + on CD 11 once. Are you using OPKs now? when do you get a +?Click to expand...

Haven't used them yet at all :nope: So no idea when I and if I have Oed in the past! Ok so I guess it's not too late of a start...I really want this to work this time!!! :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks Ambree, the length my cycles have gone have had me in tears at times, it could just be a simple thing like, the older I get, the longer my cycles are going to get! Who knows.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh *Ambree* :hugs: BFN suck so hard. I hope AF is short and sweet. You sound like you're already looking to the positives of this BFN so you're doing great :flower: Sounds like a great plan for when baby arrives, all that travelling, lucky LO!

*Joeys*, I'm great! Thanks for asking. 
This is the run up to O. BDing every other day and the day of +OPK and the next day (O day). A kind of modified SMEP if you like. OPKs start today and I've decided to do my last pee at noon and hold on for as close to 4pm as I can THEN I'm going to let my pee cool to room temp before I dip the strip. I've got positives using hot pee (ewww) but the instructions actually say let cool so I'm giving this a go this month. :yipee: OPKs are back. As is temping over O. Not much to see at the moment though. As expected. Feeling really good.
Oh, I also gave myself a reflexology foot massage for conception and infertility hitting all the ovary, fallopean tubes, pelvis, thyroid, pituitary spots! Felt great and my feet were so HOT afterwards. They're usually ice blocks. DH and I have a day off today so I'm going to teach him how to do it on my feet for me and I'll give him a fertility boost session too.
I actually have a book and it says everyday over O and twice a week is a good amount. I'll try and do that either self treat or DH doing it. If it helps the baby making great, if not, it's really relaxing and I feel great!! :D

*MrsC*. SMEP as I understand it goes like this.
BD every other day starting about a week before your expected O. When you get a + OPK BD that day and the following two days (O-1, O and O+1) ( that looks like algebra so in actual words; the day before O being +OPK day, the day of O and the day after O) have a day off as a well earned break (the last :sex: is more will power than anything else) then do one more for luck.
SMEP in pictures :sex::sleep::sex::sleep::sex::sleep::+OPK:sex::sex::sex::sleep::sex:
When you start depends on your cycles. CD8 is 7 days before the standard CD14 ovulation. We're not all like that so start your SMEP 7 days before when you think you O.
If you don't know when you O but know how long your cycles are, for example 35 days like me, take off 14 days for a Luteal Phase which puts O at CD21 so SMEP starts 7 days before that, CD14. :flower:


----------



## timeforababy

MrsC - no idea about SMEP, have fun trying!!

Ambree - BOOOO :( 

joeys - keeping everything crossed for you!

Coco - sounds really positive, enjoy and fingers crossed it's your BFP this month. 


Dr's this morning was a bit useless. FSH and LH were within range (she said normal) but didn't give me any numbers. Low progesterone (and asked me when I did the blood test). REALLY? Like I can't count from the first day of my period to the next? anyways, it's 3.8 (whatever that means because she spent no time on it, she spent more time asking me to make sure it was the right part of my cycle). OF COURSE it is, I know I have a short LP.

:D (rant over)

So, we have another d21 (to take place on d23, which is potentially 2 dpo) and then we will get referred (and that depends on OHs sperm results which I didn't get this morning because he wasn't there, big meeting at work).

All in all, looks like the waiting game. I think I ov as I have temp spikes but who knows, I'm not laying those eggs!

Fingers crossed to anyone waiting to test and hugs to anyone who needs one.


----------



## Kobuta

Timeforababy I'm sorry the dr appointment was a bit useless. I think she was asking you the twenty questions because in my understanding 3.8 would indicate you hadn't ovulated and she wanted to know if you were in FP or if it was an anovulatory cycle. Did you believe you ovulated? It's hard to tell from your graph :wacko:

Ambree it must be so incredibly difficult having your OH in Turkey. I couldn't stand something like that :wacko: would you rather do the on and off thing than just move there yourself? I can't imagine what it would be like to raise a family in that situation. You are very courageous!


----------



## Jazavac

timeforababy, I agree with Kobuta. Was this a luteal phase test? If so, they really were worried you didn't ovulate and, with progesterone being as low, I'd say it's in a way better if you don't, at all, when it's so low. In a way, it'd be even easier to fix this way, than to try to get the progesterone up with supplements from those levels, with a fertilized egg on the way. Sorry the appointment wasn't worth it. I'd call back and ask for all the numbers, especially if this was a GP office. 

As for the long distance relationships... they are complicated, the whole thing is pretty hard, but it's manageable. It took us four years to make a decicision, then another year and a half to figure out all the paperwork and whatnot and then I finally moved here. Meanwhile, the whole thing included a lot of traveling and high expenses, but oh well. Our choice was to do our best to avoid having children while separated, but that was mainly for medical reasons (which still stand, but... another oh well, I guess).


----------



## Jazavac

SMEP is, as far as I know, good for couples without any SA issues. We never did it, and weren't supposed to. But then again, we kind of didn't do what the RE suggested, either.


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> Ambree it must be so incredibly difficult having your OH in Turkey. I couldn't stand something like that :wacko: would you rather do the on and off thing than just move there yourself? I can't imagine what it would be like to raise a family in that situation. You are very courageous!




Jazavac said:


> t
> *As for the long distance relationships... they are complicated, the whole thing is pretty hard, but it's manageable. It took us four years to make a decicision, then another year and a half to figure out all the paperwork and whatnot and then I finally moved here. *Meanwhile, the whole thing included a lot of traveling and high expenses, but oh well. Our choice was to do our best to avoid having children while separated, but that was mainly for medical reasons (which still stand, but... another oh well, I guess).

Hi kobuta :)
Sorry to paraphrase what Jaz wrote, but it pretty much sums up the situation between my OH and I :flower:
It _seems _an immediate solution for one of us to move to the other, but I'm not sure about the long term viability of trying to push what takes time.
I do not want OH to feel a stranger in my country, or I in his, and I think this would happen if we had moved last year, or even this year. 
If we both spend time in each country we will feel more familiar and secure, and I think this is important. Well I have learned that it is important for me :flow:


----------



## Ambree

LolaM said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> The write up I read about it says to start BDing on CD8 and do it every other night until O. It says to start the OPKs on CD10. I'm concerned that this is all starting a bit late since my cycles are 27-31 days long and one was even 19 days. Waiting to start on CD8 seems so late!! No? :shrug: Anyone doing SMEP? Any tips??
> 
> Im not an expert but I tried SMEP last cycle. I have cycles that are 26-28 days and i never ever EEEEVER get a + OPK on cd10 and i have only ever gotten a + on CD 11 once. Are you using OPKs now? when do you get a +?Click to expand...

There is an SMEP Method?:saywhat:
I thought SMEP was your own plan to catch the :spermy:
something like O= CD13 so I should :sex: on CD11 and CD12.
I did not know it was a technical science! :dohh:
wow! 
I always learn something new on B&B :thumbup:


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> Luckily temps have stayed up, bleeding went away and my TWW is here to stay!

woohoo!
Great news kobuta :thumbup:
Are you symptom spotting, or does that make you go crazy? :loopy:


----------



## joeys3453

Ambree said:


> *joeys* do you temp until Ov is confirmed, or do you not temp at all? :flower:

I do normally temp through the whole month but i decided after the iui to not temp at all during the tww. so far i do feel less stressed and just enjoying the tww. so that is a good thing. 



Coconuts said:


> *Joeys*, I'm great! Thanks for asking.
> This is the run up to O. BDing every other day and the day of +OPK and the next day (O day). A kind of modified SMEP if you like. OPKs start today and I've decided to do my last pee at noon and hold on for as close to 4pm as I can THEN I'm going to let my pee cool to room temp before I dip the strip. I've got positives using hot pee (ewww) but the instructions actually say let cool so I'm giving this a go this month. :yipee: OPKs are back. As is temping over O. Not much to see at the moment though. As expected. Feeling really good.
> Oh, I also gave myself a reflexology foot massage for conception and infertility hitting all the ovary, fallopean tubes, pelvis, thyroid, pituitary spots! Felt great and my feet were so HOT afterwards. They're usually ice blocks. DH and I have a day off today so I'm going to teach him how to do it on my feet for me and I'll give him a fertility boost session too.
> I actually have a book and it says everyday over O and twice a week is a good amount. I'll try and do that either self treat or DH doing it. If it helps the baby making great, if not, it's really relaxing and I feel great!! :D

I hate using the OPK's i swear i never use those correctly but I use the digi ones that give you a smiley face. i didn't use it at all this cycle due to having the trigger before the iui. I have had the reflexology done 1 time and i loved it. it is crazy how that works. I never thought to try that though. I am still doing the acupuncture and that seems to work but might have to check into the reflexology. how many times have you done it? keep me posted on that!:hugs:



timeforababy said:


> joeys - keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> Dr's this morning was a bit useless. FSH and LH were within range (she said normal) but didn't give me any numbers. Low progesterone (and asked me when I did the blood test). REALLY? Like I can't count from the first day of my period to the next? anyways, it's 3.8 (whatever that means because she spent no time on it, she spent more time asking me to make sure it was the right part of my cycle). OF COURSE it is, I know I have a short LP.
> 
> :D (rant over)
> 
> So, we have another d21 (to take place on d23, which is potentially 2 dpo) and then we will get referred (and that depends on OHs sperm results which I didn't get this morning because he wasn't there, big meeting at work).
> 
> All in all, looks like the waiting game. I think I ov as I have temp spikes but who knows, I'm not laying those eggs!
> 
> Fingers crossed to anyone waiting to test and hugs to anyone who needs one.

timeforababy - sorry about your progesterone I know mine was like that also. They took it too early. so now i am on progesterone suppliments. they only took mine the one time.:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, I've only done it just the once and that was on myself but it felt great none the less. I'm going to try and do it again today, maybe DH will do it for me while I do him. Will let you know if there are any obvious changes to note.


----------



## Kobuta

Ambree said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> Luckily temps have stayed up, bleeding went away and my TWW is here to stay!
> 
> woohoo!
> Great news kobuta :thumbup:
> Are you symptom spotting, or does that make you go crazy? :loopy:Click to expand...

Actually I am symptom spotting this month :blush: only because my symptoms are a bit in my face - bleeding, night sweats, headaches, bad IBS and cramps / twinges in my uterus. For me all these things are hormonal. There was one month when I had cramps and nausea non-stop for two weeks and it turned out I wasn't pregnant, just had some kind of infection, so I won't rule out that all these things are not being caused by some other thing. I'm used to getting my period :shrug:

I'm glad that for now you're able to make sense of the long distance thing and do it at your own pace. You must be very level-headed :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Coconuts said:


> Oh, I also gave myself a reflexology foot massage for conception and infertility hitting all the ovary, fallopian tubes, pelvis, thyroid, pituitary spots! Felt great and my feet were so HOT afterwards. They're usually ice blocks. DH and I have a day off today so I'm going to teach him how to do it on my feet for me and I'll give him a fertility boost session too.
> I actually have a book and it says everyday over O and twice a week is a good amount. I'll try and do that either self treat or DH doing it. If it helps the baby making great, if not, it's really relaxing and I feel great!! :D
> 
> *MrsC*. SMEP as I understand it goes like this.
> BD every other day starting about a week before your expected O. When you get a + OPK BD that day and the following two days (O-1, O and O+1) ( that looks like algebra so in actual words; the day before O being +OPK day, the day of O and the day after O) have a day off as a well earned break (the last :sex: is more will power than anything else) then do one more for luck.
> SMEP in pictures :sex::sleep::sex::sleep::sex::sleep::+OPK:sex::sex::sex::sleep::sex:
> When you start depends on your cycles. CD8 is 7 days before the standard CD14 ovulation. We're not all like that so start your SMEP 7 days before when you think you O.
> If you don't know when you O but know how long your cycles are, for example 35 days like me, take off 14 days for a Luteal Phase which puts O at CD21 so SMEP starts 7 days before that, CD14. :flower:

Ooooh I wanna try foot reflexology! I wonder if I could find a YouTube how-to video :comp: My DH has the world's skinniest, boniest fingers so a massage from him is pretty much trigger point therapy! lol I'd die if he touched my feet as I've had Thai foot massage and that HURT :sad2:

I don't know when I O as this is my first month temping regularly and at the same times each AM. I also don't have a regular cycle length - it ranges from 27-31 and one was even 19 days! :wacko: Which is why I have no idea when to start...I don't want to start too late as not to miss my O but if I start too early, I am worried I'll tire DH out. :ban: He's 42 and we're not in the do it like bunnies phase of our relationship anymore!!!! So I'm trying to calculate the best possible start date with all my limitations and unknowns. Good luck, right?? :juggle:




Ambree said:


> There is an SMEP Method?:saywhat:
> I thought SMEP was your own plan to catch the :spermy:
> something like O= CD13 so I should :sex: on CD11 and CD12.
> I did not know it was a technical science! :dohh:
> wow!
> I always learn something new on B&B :thumbup:

Yeah I was confused for a while so I finally googled it and learned there's an actual, specific plan!! Since I'm on cycle 6, I figured I'd try it. Can't hurt, right?? :shrug:


I had PT this morning for my neck and shoulder pain. We have finally concluded that it might be my pillow :sleep: that is causing the problem and not the time I spent on the computer (here and working retouching photos - I'm a photographer). Crazy, huh? But I kept telling her that I feel worse when I get up than when I go to bed which is just so backwards!!! Time to buy a new pillow and see if that helps. :wacko:

Good luck to any testers this week! I'd love to see some :bfp:s around here! 
:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

timeforababy said:


> MrsC - no idea about SMEP, have fun trying!!

THANKS!!!!! :happydance:



timeforababy said:


> Dr's this morning was a bit useless. FSH and LH were within range (she said normal) but didn't give me any numbers. Low progesterone (and asked me when I did the blood test). REALLY? Like I can't count from the first day of my period to the next? anyways, it's 3.8 (whatever that means because she spent no time on it, she spent more time asking me to make sure it was the right part of my cycle). OF COURSE it is, I know I have a short LP.
> 
> :D (rant over)
> 
> So, we have another d21 (to take place on d23, which is potentially 2 dpo) and then we will get referred (and that depends on OHs sperm results which I didn't get this morning because he wasn't there, big meeting at work).
> 
> All in all, looks like the waiting game. I think I ov as I have temp spikes but who knows, I'm not laying those eggs!
> 
> Fingers crossed to anyone waiting to test and hugs to anyone who needs one.

(((((timeforababy)))))
Sounds like one of those annoying dr visits that tells you a lot yet tells you nothing! I hate those :growlmad: Hang in there and FX it gets figured out soon! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Gosh. This is so hard.

Sorry timeforababy; wish someone could give us all the answers we need. Hopefully a BFP will kick in before you need anything else.

Coco I loved your visual version of the SMEP plan :)

I'm just a waiting and a waiting :coffee:


----------



## timeforababy

First of all, thank you so much you lovely ladies, it's been properly comforting to have you lot here :)




Kobuta said:


> Timeforababy I'm sorry the dr appointment was a bit useless. I think she was asking you the twenty questions because in my understanding 3.8 would indicate you hadn't ovulated and she wanted to know if you were in FP or if it was an anovulatory cycle. Did you believe you ovulated? It's hard to tell from your graph :wacko:




Jazavac said:


> timeforababy, I agree with Kobuta. Was this a luteal phase test? If so, they really were worried you didn't ovulate and, with progesterone being as low, I'd say it's in a way better if you don't, at all, when it's so low. In a way, it'd be even easier to fix this way, than to try to get the progesterone up with supplements from those levels, with a fertilized egg on the way. Sorry the appointment wasn't worth it. I'd call back and ask for all the numbers, especially if this was a GP office.

*Kobuta and Jaz* I think I ovulate, I was taking it easy this month so the FF chart isn't particularly informative. I've attached a composite of Jan and Feb, where there is a clear temp spike, about 8 days before the spotting and I get the most awful awful cramps.



joeys3453 said:


> timeforababy - sorry about your progesterone I know mine was like that also. They took it too early. so now i am on progesterone suppliments. they only took mine the one time.:hugs:

Thanks* joeys*. Unfortunately the NHS GPs won't prescribe anything to do with fertility treatment, you have to get in a queue to see a fertility specialist.



MrsChezek said:


> (((((timeforababy)))))
> Sounds like one of those annoying dr visits that tells you a lot yet tells you nothing! I hate those :growlmad: Hang in there and FX it gets figured out soon! :hugs:




onebumpplease said:


> Gosh. This is so hard.
> 
> Sorry timeforababy; wish someone could give us all the answers we need. Hopefully a BFP will kick in before you need anything else.

thanks *MrsChezek* and *onebumpplease* I doubt I will get a BFP as is the test is right, then I'm not likely to ovulate.

Ah well, more sex this month, another d21 blood test and another dr appointment on 31 May. I'm in for the LONG HAUL people :D I'll be here cheering everyone on. CD2 cycle 11.


Hugs for anyone who wants one and bfp wishes for anyone testing soon.
 



Attached Files:







FF Jan Feb.jpg
File size: 81.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sadangel777

Feeling my AF coming tomorrow ... i want to cry


----------



## MrsChezek

sadangel777 said:


> Feeling my AF coming tomorrow ... i want to cry

Nooooooo stay strong. I will cross all I can that she stays away from you!!! Try to stay positive and distract yourself with whatever you can.

BABY DUST!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## timeforababy

well, actually, my optimism is pretty far gone now. We are probably not eligible for NHS referral as OH has 2 children from a previous marriage.


----------



## Coconuts

*MrsC*, If I were you I'd just count back from your 'average' cycle length to find O and get going a week before that. If you're worried about burn out think about this. It only takes one sperm one time and the one that counts for me is the bonk on +OPK day so as long as you get that day and maybe O day itself you're in with an amazing chance even if you crap out on all the days before. Again, if I were you I figure out my potential start day and then when I get there I'd check out the CM. If it's still creamy I might hold off starting smep. When things start to get fertile, like wet lotion to watery, that's when I'd get going. Waiting for actual watery CM or EWCM might leave things a little late to do the actual SMEP but it's a great sign O is getting closer so you can avoid 10 days plus of bonkage which is exhausting when it's all planned out. While things are still creamy I don't consider any :sex: a BD, just a jolly good time :haha:
Did that all make sense?

*onebump*, don't you just hate the start of a new cycle, everything seems so far away. It'll come round in no time, you'll see :flower:

*timeforababy*, how frustrating at the Dr's. Doesn't sound helpful at all. The whole CD21 progesterone test. Does it have to be CD21 or should it be 7DPO? do they even care? I'm guessing CD21 which is 7DPO for a standard 28 days cycle with O on CD14 means that would be your peak progesterone day?????? Bah.
Since the medical route is taking a long time, have you thought about some kind of complementary therapy to help you relax and get mind and body in balance. Can't hurt right?
For what it's worth I think it's clear you O. I saw the GYN a few times and showed him my charts. He saw the temp shifts and said that it's clear I was ovulating and so there was no problem. He wasn't worried about my LP of 10-11 days either. He said he could give me something (clomid I guess) to make O earlier but for just one week I'd rather go au naturel a little longer. My cycles are finally coming in line and I dont' want to mess with them just yet. I saw him right after the miscarriage so I guess knowing that I could get pregnant gave me the strength to be positive and keep going.


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: sadangel. sorry you feel her coming :sad1: You're not out until she arrives. Hang in there.


----------



## Kobuta

Thanks for attaching the other charts timeforababy, I can see the ovulation in those. :hugs: If it were me I would go straight to a naturopath to get some progesterogenic herbal medicine, but we all do things differently. Most women see a FS to get clomid or progesterone.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> As for the long distance relationships... they are complicated, the whole thing is pretty hard, but it's manageable. It took us four years to make a decicision, then another year and a half to figure out all the paperwork and whatnot and then I finally moved here. Meanwhile, the whole thing included a lot of traveling and high expenses, but oh well. Our choice was to do our best to avoid having children while separated, but that was mainly for medical reasons (which still stand, but... another oh well, I guess).

Hubs and I started out long distance, but our distance was only about 3 hours. That didnt last long, by the time we had been dating 3 months, we decided I would move to his town. Then he was called on a training mission so I moved into his place for the summer to keep any eye whilst he was gone and never moved out! Even now, 4 years later, I still cant stand to be away from him-im very attached! :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy i am sorry that so sucks about your dr. i wonder if you can get something from over the counter? i know in a different thread i am in they talk about taking b6 and b12 suppliments maybe check into that since the dr doesn't want to help. i am so sorry!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ambree

joeys3453 said:


> timeforababy i am sorry that so sucks about your dr. i wonder if you can get something from over the counter? i know in a different thread i am in they talk about taking b6 and b12 suppliments maybe check into that since the dr doesn't want to help. i am so sorry!:hugs::hugs:

*TFB, METAGENICS* range is a naturopathy range (*kobuta* is this right?)
https://www.metagenics.com/products/product-categories/womens-health

You can buy Metagenics online through some Australian sites:
https://www.qualityalternativemedic...on/metagenics-meta-b-complex-50-tablets/98595

I use "Meta B Complex"
it has B6, B12, B1, B2, Vit E, plus lots more O:)


----------



## Kobuta

Yes, metagenics is a good brand. A licenced naturopath will prescribe the right herbs though, rather than just telling you to take extra vitamins. My naturopath spent some time deciding which herbs I should take after analyzing my case in detail.

This cycle I ovulated CD11, but the first three months are a bit irregular and confusing then apparently it settles down.


----------



## Kobuta

Btw, I am still having little pinching cramps and I had a pretty high temp this morning too! Although that may have been caused by caffeine from some chocolate I ate last night.


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> Actually I am symptom spotting this month :blush: only because my symptoms are a bit in my face - bleeding, night sweats, headaches, bad IBS and cramps / twinges in my uterus. For me all these things are hormonal. There was one month when I had cramps and nausea non-stop for two weeks and it turned out I wasn't pregnant, just had some kind of infection, so I won't rule out that all these things are not being caused by some other thing. I'm used to getting my period :shrug:

I am also SS this month, eventhough I don't want to, as I have a hormonal luteal phase and cramps, left and right ovary pains etc are normal for me in the '2ww'. 
This last week, I think I have the flu, as I have headache, backache, muscle pains ... the other SS like bloated, increased appetite, leg ache etc - is my usual pattern right before AF. 
The only SS that is 'different' this 2ww, is that I dont have my obligatory skin breakout right before AF arrives :shrug:. But like :witch:, I guess 'skin outbreak' is coming also.




Kobuta said:


> I'm glad that for now you're able to make sense of the long distance thing and do it at your own pace. You must be very level-headed :hugs:

I think we both trust the other and our situation, and we both know that we can't push our work schedules to finish any earlier either :flower:


----------



## Kobuta

These things are not normal for me in TWW but I have a different experience every cycle :dohh:

See, you are level-headed!!! Work before romance! :laugh2:


----------



## Ambree

sadangel777 said:


> Feeling my AF coming tomorrow ... i want to cry

oh no! don't cry :hugs2:

I think AF is coming for me also...
BUT!
we will combine forces :trouble::trouble:
and issue a white panty challenge 
and dare AF to appear!
:af:


----------



## sadangel777

Okie-dokey ... ;-)


----------



## Ambree

sadangel777 said:


> Okie-dokey ... ;-)

How long are your cycles SA?
Do you use the charting on the fertility friend website?

When are you due to :test:
(inevitably on B&B we all become POAS maniacs :shhh:)


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Oh *Ambree* :hugs: BFN suck so hard. I hope AF is short and sweet. You sound like you're already looking to the positives of this BFN so you're doing great :flower: Sounds like a great plan for when baby arrives, all that travelling, lucky LO!

Yes the upside to BFN and TTC in August, is that OH and I remain on our relaxing timeline ... and maybe a visit to Venice in August/September. So I'm kind of negotiable with :witch: this time around :winkwink:



Coconuts said:


> This is the run up to O. BDing every other day and the day of +OPK and the next day (O day). A kind of modified SMEP if you like. OPKs start today and I've decided to do my last pee at noon and hold on for as close to 4pm as I can THEN I'm going to let my pee cool to room temp before I dip the strip. I've got positives using hot pee (ewww) but the instructions actually say let cool so I'm giving this a go this month. :yipee: OPKs are back. As is temping over O. Not much to see at the moment though. As expected. Feeling really good.
> Oh, I also gave myself a reflexology foot massage for conception and infertility hitting all the ovary, fallopean tubes, pelvis, thyroid, pituitary spots! Felt great and my feet were so HOT afterwards. They're usually ice blocks. DH and I have a day off today so I'm going to teach him how to do it on my feet for me and I'll give him a fertility boost session too.
> I actually have a book and it says everyday over O and twice a week is a good amount. I'll try and do that either self treat or DH doing it. If it helps the baby making great, if not, it's really relaxing and I feel great!! :D

Wow coconuts, reading your preparation regime, I get the impression you and your DH have morphed into super TTC athletes :bodyb::bodyb: Surely this cycle has to be the one!!! :hug:

Potential future career change: TTC Coach? :thumbup:



Coconuts said:


> BD every other day starting about a week before your expected O. When you get a + OPK BD that day and the following two days (O-1, O and O+1) ( that looks like algebra so in actual words; the day before O being +OPK day, the day of O and the day after O) have a day off as a well earned break (the last :sex: is more will power than anything else) then do one more for luck.
> SMEP in pictures :sex::sleep::sex::sleep::sex::sleep::+OPK:sex::sex::sex::sleep::sex:
> When you start depends on your cycles. CD8 is 7 days before the standard CD14 ovulation. We're not all like that so start your SMEP 7 days before when you think you O.
> If you don't know when you O but know how long your cycles are, for example 35 days like me, take off 14 days for a Luteal Phase which puts O at CD21 so SMEP starts 7 days before that, CD14. :flower:

Nope even in words and pictures I'm still confused :wacko:
I have a whopping headache though, so my capacity to take in new information is somewhat limited atm :cold:


----------



## sadangel777

Ambree said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> Okie-dokey ... ;-)
> 
> How long are your cycles SA?
> Do you use the charting on the fertility friend website?
> 
> When are you due to :test:
> (inevitably on B&B we all become POAS maniacs :shhh:)Click to expand...

My cycles are 28-29 days (I really haven't been keeping track long -- been doing BBT only a month-and-a-half).

I just got a FF account and put my chart on there, and I disagree with it's OD for me because it doesn't coincide with my EWCM or OPK.

If my CL is 28 days, I will get my AF tomorrow ... and if it is 29 days then I will get it Thursday, unless the one day we TTCd this month right before I got a YI worked. 

I also got an Ovacue monitor which I plan on using on CD2 unless I get a "magical May" miracle BFP! It's so hard to remain hopeful.


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> These things are not normal for me in TWW but I have a different experience every cycle :dohh:

I have this (annoying) psychosomatic thing, that when I am SS in the 2ww I notice a lot more cramping and spend wayyyy to much time pontificating the possibilities. 
I'm really trying not to this time ...
shhh: I checked my CP and it is High. My CP is never high right before AF is due to arrive :shrug:)



Kobuta said:


> See, you are level-headed!!! Work before romance! :laugh2:

haaa my OH would vehemently disagree and say I definitely have my moments!


----------



## Ambree

sadangel777 said:


> I just got a FF account and put my chart on there, and I disagree with it's OD for me because it doesn't coincide with my EWCM or OPK.

What day is your OD and what days are the EWCM and +ve OPK?


----------



## Coconuts

*Ambree*: :rofl: @ TTC atheletes! Not in the slightest but we BOTH know what needs to be done and since my O tends to shift around month to month it's kind of hard to predict that little eggy so when things start to look fertile, yes ma'am, every other day to cover the zone. +OPKs are usually a bit of a relief as we go out with a bang, kind of like a sprint finish then we can chill out and just go when the mood takes us rather than the calendar :dohh: As scheduled as it is, once we're between the sheets the romance always bubbles up from somewhere :blush:

*Joeys / Timeforababy*, I also use a B vitamin complex, it has 100mg of all the B vits. The first month I took it my O was delayed to CD28 BUT, I got my BFP that month too. I kept taking it after the D&C and my cycles came right back at 4 weeks 4 days which is right on track for me. I kept taking it and my second AF post D&C was also right on target at 33 days but no BFP. I was OPKing that cycle and my LP was 11 days. It's been 9 or usually 10 days in the past and I've had issues with 3,4 & 5 days of spotting before AF. That cycle I made it to 11DPO, a little spotting on day 11 and full flow the next day so I really think it's doing me good.
I'd reccomend it.
Last summer I tries B50 (50mg) and my LP went to 8 days :cry: so I stopped it. Tried Agnus Castus which moved my O about again. After a few months I stopped the AC and went to B100 and bam. I don't think the 50s were enough for me. I'm happy with the 100s and when I got my BFP my doctor said they were fine to keep taking :D
I'm a fan. consistency is key though.


----------



## sadangel777

Ambree said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> I just got a FF account and put my chart on there, and I disagree with it's OD for me because it doesn't coincide with my EWCM or OPK.
> 
> What day is your OD and what days are the EWCM and +ve OPK?Click to expand...

FF says i ovulated on cd20 but i had a pos opk on cd14, and we ttc on cd12. I also got a yi on cd14 so no more ttc after the one time. but my temps didnt go up until cd21. Oh also i had ewcm on cd16 ... this month is so wierd! :growlmad:


----------



## Coconuts

Yep, I think we're gonna need to see that chart :coffee:


----------



## rmsh1

Hi Ambree

I thought you might find this interesting. So I am either 6 or 7 dpo today. I am still using my fertilscope, and yesterday and today I had some ferns.

I work in a lab and thought "why dont I use a slide here and check under the microscope". So I did, and wow it was soooo much better than these little fertilscopes. 

I have eaten today, but it was three hours ago. But I still dont 100% trust these ferns, and I will test this out again tomorrow with saliva from when I wake up, but thought you might be interested in the pics

Bit blurry as they are taken down an eye piece with my plain old camera

No idea why I have so many ferns at this time, i would think this could be called full ferning
 



Attached Files:







Photo0186.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









Photo0187.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kobuta

Very pretty!! Estrogen is still present in LP so the ferning isn't too much of a surprise. It increases if you're pregnant too :winkwink:


----------



## Coconuts

WSS!!!!!!! Eeeeeek!


----------



## rmsh1

Kobuta said:


> Very pretty!! Estrogen is still present in LP so the ferning isn't too much of a surprise. It increases if you're pregnant too :winkwink:

I just though it should only be partial ferning, and this looks like full to me. But I will have to look at other times of my cycle to see how common this is, maybe full ferning this way will be even tighter ferns


----------



## joeys3453

omg i feel like:gun: today. i have freaked out on a few people here at work and almost :comp: then i wanted to :grr: to my computer. one minute i am :change: the people sitting next to me think it is :rofl: because I never act like this. she said now she knows i am human. i am just not having a good day!:sad2:


----------



## Jazavac

LolaM said:


> Hubs and I started out long distance, but our distance was only about 3 hours. That didnt last long, by the time we had been dating 3 months, we decided I would move to his town. Then he was called on a training mission so I moved into his place for the summer to keep any eye whilst he was gone and never moved out! Even now, 4 years later, I still cant stand to be away from him-im very attached! :hugs:

From a 5000 miles perspective, I guess 3 hours don't seem long distance to me at all. :lol: 

I don't think I could ever use the saliva scope thing. There's waaaay too much left up for random interpretation. I suppose that's why I am inclined to simply not use herbs/supplements/drugs unless I get to see a lot of proof that the particular thing will work. I don't like the whole game of "this might work, but if it doesn't, then about twenty other things will likely fall apart". I could count prescription drugs I've taken in my life with one hand, pretty much. Maybe two, if I were to count a couple years of bad bronchitis when I was little and some later problems with allergies. I kind of believe that with a healthy lifestyle and a good diet, everything works out. I know it doesn't for everyone, though, but when I personally get to that point, that's where I go after modern medicine. So far, so good.


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> well, actually, my optimism is pretty far gone now. We are probably not eligible for NHS referral as OH has 2 children from a previous marriage.

timeforababy this worries me so much, my OH has 1. I am nowhere near her mother though and hate the idea that I would be affected by this. I don't mean to sound cruel, but I still deserve the same kind of help as other women to see if I can be a mother surely.

I know someone who got referred by the NHS as a single woman (same primary care trust), so if they use that as an excuse with me I want to ask if they would see me as a single woman with chosen donor sperm. I'm not saying they would say yes, but I am not taking a simple NO as an answer I will push through all relevant circles. It is way too harsh. I hope your GP reconsiders.


----------



## Jazavac

Huh, that's just really horrible if they won't help a COUPLE if the COUPLE doesn't have any children.


----------



## Mezzab

HI to everyone,

I just wanted to say hello and thank goodness for forums like this! I am 34 next month and have been TTC since January....I was on Cerazette for a long time before that and my cycles appear extremely long but I've read some of the other posts of ladies in the same situation and it does appear to happen sometimes unfortunately that it takes a while for your cycles to get back to normal on this BC.

Anyway, I just wanted to say it means a lot to get advice/chat/generally feel less alone thanks to forums like this. My partner and I originally thought we would go for a relaxed approach to TTC but because my cycles do seem so long it does mean that I have less chances than if I was having AF every month or so.

I've tried to be relaxed about it but it's soemthing I've wanted for so long that my body is feeling a bit stressed out...I've got Psoriasis for the first time ever as I think I worry that things aren't happening as they should.

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for keeping me going (this is my first post but no doubt won't be my last!).


----------



## Jazavac

Hello, Mezzab and welcome!


----------



## sadangel777

Coconuts said:


> Yep, I think we're gonna need to see that chart :coffee:

Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cb7b6


----------



## babydustpower

I hate that number...35


----------



## Jazavac

sadangel777 said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> Yep, I think we're gonna need to see that chart :coffee:
> 
> Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cb7b6Click to expand...

Do you use the same thermometer and temp at the same time, the same place every day? As in, always orally or vaginally? I'm just wondering because the chart looks pretty rocky.


----------



## sadangel777

Jazavac said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> Yep, I think we're gonna need to see that chart :coffee:
> 
> Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cb7b6Click to expand...
> 
> Do you use the same thermometer and temp at the same time, the same place every day? As in, always orally or vaginally? I'm just wondering because the chart looks pretty rocky.Click to expand...

Same time roughly ... oral thermometer i keep by the bed. I work late shifts so I normally dont go to bed until 3 - 4 a.m. and wake up around 1 p.m. I didnt know if maybe my YI messed up everything ...


----------



## MrsChezek

Got tired of staring at the flashing :bfn:s in my sig so I switched things up a bit. That's about all the excitement from my end. Oh and hubby did a 'dry run' of the drive to the hospital for his SA tomorrow morning. So FX it's all good at his end!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: *Mezzab* :flow: Welcome along, you couldn't find a better thread than this one. Checking in here is like coming home :hugs: Here come the questions...
How long are your cycles? Are you charting? Do you use Fertility Friend? Do you have a link? Yikes for the psoriasis - this has TTC stress written all over it! I know what that's like. I have some niggly issues with my retina as a result of getting too worked up about TTC. Because of high levels of stress hormone I got a little bubble of water between the layers of my retina which makes my vision go a bit funny. It's happened twice now, once before I got my BFP and came back while I was going through the miscarriage. Since then my main focus for the last three month has to be MUCH calmer and stress free. I was a temping charting OPKing chart obsession ball of stress and it clearly wasn't working for me. Coming out the other side of all of this I feel in a much better place now. All this to say, do everything you can to manage this stress, I hope letting it all out here will help, it certainly has been a live saver for me many times.

*Sadangel* :yipee: good work on the new FF link in the sig. Now we can all be nosy :haha: Your cycles look about the same length as mine although O floats around from an average CD21 to a bit later at 24-28 :coffee: Temps are a bit mountain range. I didn't get on with oral temps. I'm too much of a mouth breather. I find hoohaa temping for me is much more stable making my LP a little clearer. Just a thought.
What's YI? 
Just had a look at your chart. I kind of agree with FF for O but you could have O'd CD18 and had a slow rise. It's hard without any more info. 
I use OPKs to predict O and temps to confirm.
I might be wrong but I don't think it's uncommon to have fertile fluid dry up a little before O since you want to get the guys up there in advance, or sooner rather than later but not always. :shrug:
The more you chart the clearer your cycles will get. Sorry I can't be more of a help. AF isn't here yet so your still totally in this month :dust:

*MrsC* - much better ticker. I'm a big fan of PMA (positive mental attitude). No one needs to see :bfn: all day long. I might be tempted to throw a 'hoping for a :bfp: cycle 6' in there? :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

As you wish, Princess Coco :winkwink:
he he he


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> timeforababy this worries me so much, my OH has 1. I am nowhere near her mother though and hate the idea that I would be affected by this. I don't mean to sound cruel, but I still deserve the same kind of help as other women to see if I can be a mother surely.
> 
> I know someone who got referred by the NHS as a single woman (same primary care trust), so if they use that as an excuse with me I want to ask if they would see me as a single woman with chosen donor sperm. I'm not saying they would say yes, but I am not taking a simple NO as an answer I will push through all relevant circles. It is way too harsh. I hope your GP reconsiders.

hun, fertility is a lottery on the NHS, everything depends on where you live. In west sussex where we are, they are really strict about who they will fund. It's an absolute nightmare trying to decide what you are entitled to. Where you are will probably be fine!!

I'm going to speak to hubby's GP (we have separate ones as we don't have the same surname, the surgery just allocated us different ones) after the second blood test and decide what's what. 

My dad's just got insomnia and rang me. I burst into tears as he was teasing me about being fat (I am like overweight, not near obese) and couldn't conceive because of it. He went quiet and apologised and said he didn't understand all this stuff and then we had a good chat for 45 minutes. :wacko:
-------------------------

Welcome *mezzab*!! Lots of fabulous supportive and knowledgable ladies on here. Hope your stay is a short one.

*joeys* - hope you're feeling better now? What set you off?

Hugs to anyone who needs it, and anyone testing soon? :coffee: we need some good bfp vibes :happydance: 

Sorry if I missed anyone, my washing is done and I need to sort the beeping washing machine.


----------



## Coconuts

*LOVE IT MrsC!!! THAT'S THE SPIRIT!*
:rofl:


----------



## Kobuta

Sadangel, working shifts would definitely cause the spikes in your chart. You're fighting against nature all the time - body's BBT is strongly influenced by light received into your retina, and with your shift work you are sleeping at the wrong time relative to light. Office fluros are only about as bright as twilight so it will confuse your body.

I think you ovulated on CD17 but it was disguised by a blip on your chart then. 

What is a YI?


----------



## Kobuta

Girls I am checking in with my SS!

Headache, crampy twinges, bit leurghy hungry tummy and my temp is still nice and high, although not as high as yesterday, but that was most likely caffeine related.


----------



## Jazavac

I assume YI stands for yeast infection.

We're starting to enjoy the lovely Midwest spring weather. Our first tornado warning hit us about half an hour ago. Yay, spending time in our lovely basement...


----------



## sadangel777

Kobuta said:


> Sadangel, working shifts would definitely cause the spikes in your chart. You're fighting against nature all the time - body's BBT is strongly influenced by light received into your retina, and with your shift work you are sleeping at the wrong time relative to light. Office fluros are only about as bright as twilight so it will confuse your body.
> 
> I think you ovulated on CD17 but it was disguised by a blip on your chart then.
> 
> What is a YI?

Thanks! :happydance: I hope I ovulated before CD20 because we only TTC'd on CD13 ... Supposed to get AF tomorrow, so wish me luck!

YI=yeast infection 

I have been doing stupid things since yesterday (called my husband instead of my dad, thought I put a DVD in player and sat down on couch, then discovered I hadn't put one in, etc.) and today my cat got into my box of pads and dragged one downstairs and meowed at it like it was a dead mouse! Sooo ... hoping it is a sign. :thumbup:

UPDATE: Just went to bathroom and found clear spot of discharge in underwear ... I don't usually get that ... is a BFP otw????? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Kobuta

Ah, a yeast infection definitely does not affect your temps 

Good luck!


----------



## Kobuta

Pity you haven't renovated your basement yet Jaza!

I've never experienced a tornado. Do many houses get damaged?


----------



## Jazavac

I suppose, if there's a real tornado. People here get a tornado scare a lot (I guess for a reason), so we tend to run to our basements quite often. I've not experienced one either, even though they've been in the area. 

We're free again, though. Actually, we just plain ignored the second round of sirens. I'm kind of getting antsy to go out and get gas for the car, actually. It's running on, uh, I guess love.


----------



## Kobuta

Just started spotting reasonably heavily at 7dpo, this is all making me laugh. Like some kind of textbook pregnancy TWW. Its so OTT that I can't help finding it hilarious. And then after all that I probably won't even be pregnant!


----------



## Kobuta

Oh that's cute Jaza, I just imagined a town full of meercats


----------



## Coconuts

Sadangel :dohh: of course! Yeast infection. I had one of those brought on my all the bonkage a while a go. DH and I ran to the pharmacy and got the cream and hoohaa pill things (totally gross, all leaky and creamy) and it cleared it up for a bit but came back again after AF (I think). Know what we did the second time round? I looked up a natural remedy on the net and you'll never guess what it was. GARLIC. You pop a clove of garlic up there with a few nicks in the skin (papery covering off obviously). I stitched a piece of cotton through it for easy retrival. Did that for five nights (not during the day) and that was 5 or 6 months ago. No sign of it since. Worked much better than the pharmacy stuff! For DH I chopped up a clove of garlic and put it in a shot glass with olive oil and he put that on his soldier at night and that worked like a charm too. Oh I think I ate one of two bulbs of the stuff during the day too to kill it off in the intestines too to avoid re-infection. :yipee: I'm a fan of garlic. We were the stinky couple for a a week but it worked so well!!!!!


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> Hi Ambree
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting. So I am either 6 or 7 dpo today. I am still using my fertilscope, and yesterday and today I had some ferns.
> 
> I work in a lab and thought "why dont I use a slide here and check under the microscope". So I did, and wow it was soooo much better than these little fertilscopes.
> 
> I have eaten today, but it was three hours ago. But I still dont 100% trust these ferns, and I will test this out again tomorrow with saliva from when I wake up, but thought you might be interested in the pics
> 
> Bit blurry as they are taken down an eye piece with my plain old camera
> 
> No idea why I have so many ferns at this time, i would think this could be called full ferning

regarding Ferning during LP:
What you are seeing in the land of temping: is called an 'implantation dip' (somewhat of a misnomer I think) 
or in the land of fertilscopes: Estrogen Surge. 

It is normal for there to be a second estrogen surge 6 - 8dpo (and hence temperature drop), and although it is called an 'implantation dip'
I always have this pattern (shown as a dip in temps on my chart and the emergence of ferning using a fertilscope).

https://img151.imageshack.us/img151/5023/menstrualcycle.jpg

I also think you should use morning saliva only :flower: as anything salty can produce ferning, this is why the instructions specify no food / liquids for three hours before taking the saliva sample.
There should only be real FULL FERNING during the estrogen surge, so really 1 - 4 Full Ferning in the ovulation phase, and mostly PF in the LP.

That said, like LH, we all have different natural levels of estrogen in our bodies.
So this is why using the fertilscope for a few cycles is helpful so you get to know your patterns, and decipher between what is Partial Ferning building up to Full Ferning, and what is WHOAH Full Ferning :shock:.


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> Very pretty!! Estrogen is still present in LP so the ferning isn't too much of a surprise. It increases if you're pregnant too :winkwink:
> 
> I just though it should only be partial ferning, and this looks like full to me. But I will have to look at other times of my cycle to see how common this is, maybe full ferning this way will be even tighter fernsClick to expand...

Yes, just to throw a spanner in the works, _you can_
- or rather this is what the manufacturers promote -
use the fertilscope to monitor your estrogen levels and therefore determine if you are pregnant or not.

But I flag the following with a huge CAUTIONARY NOTE
because my experience has been Full Ferning (estrogen surge AND temperature drop 'implantation dip')
have more to do with your own NATURAL levels of estrogen than any indicator of implantion. It just correlates with the dpo count nicely, that's all.

I wrote this the other day in response to a question about using OPKs in the place of a HPT:

My own experience using OPKs as a HPT has not been good. 
I use a fertilscope which records the estrogen surge.
Apparently if you record an estrogen surge or implantation dip after ovulation, it is a good sign that you are pregnant.
 
Most women who had ferning disappear after ovulation and had it return 5-7 days later, ended up finding out they were indeed pregnant using a urine or blood test ... If you see the full ferning reappear in approximately 6 days post ovulation, you could be pregnant and should take a test.
https://www.ovatel.com/ovatel-pregnancy-prediction/

I always have a strong estrogen surge approx 6 days after O, even when pg is NOT a possibility. Even when pg is a possibility, it has never eventuated (for me) that the OPK "BFP" correlated with a HPT BFP.
FF and OPK sites place meaning and emphasis on LH / Estrogen / temperature fluctuations, but in reality the natural variance in the bodies LH / estrogen and temperature levels can be recorded for non-pg women also.
The only hormone that is unique to pregnancy is HCG, and well I guess I am cautioning against relying on OPK to confirm pg :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree, I'm sorry hun, I've lost track because you don't have a ticker for it, are you still in this month or did :witch: arrive?


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Ambree, I'm sorry hun, I've lost track because you don't have a ticker for it, are you still in this month or did :witch: arrive?

:shrug:
I am CD27, 14DPO
Cervix is high
(and to continue on the topic of estrogen levels)
I had a second estrogen surge 6-7DPO, and for the past four days estrogen has been increasing.
I usually get weak partial ferning a day or so before AF (CD26-28), but not like this increasing estrogen pattern:

https://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8964/ffwtf.jpg

Also my temp is up (I started taking my temp yesterday and today). Usually before AF my temp is on its way down, but today and yesterday it was up.
This afternoon I POAS but it was BFN :nope: 
Maybe my Ov day is out and I am not where I think I am ...
So my long winded answer is a *big fat I DONT KNOW *:wacko:

Most of all I am going to be really :grr:with AF 
for toying with me like this.


----------



## Ambree

joeys3453 said:


> omg i feel like:gun: today. i have freaked out on a few people here at work and almost :comp: then i wanted to :grr: to my computer. one minute i am :change: the people sitting next to me think it is :rofl: because I never act like this. she said now she knows i am human. i am just not having a good day!:sad2:

I am always soooooooo
much more nicer before I ovulate :winkwink:
After that it's :muaha:


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> WSS!!!!!!! Eeeeeek!

Obviously the ferning has gone into my brain: 
What is WSS? :blush:


----------



## Ambree

Jazavac said:


> I don't think I could ever use the saliva scope thing. There's waaaay too much left up for random interpretation. I suppose that's why I am inclined to simply not use herbs/supplements/drugs unless I get to see a lot of proof that the particular thing will work. I don't like the whole game of "this might work, but if it doesn't, then about twenty other things will likely fall apart". I could count prescription drugs I've taken in my life with one hand, pretty much. Maybe two, if I were to count a couple years of bad bronchitis when I was little and some later problems with allergies. I kind of believe that with a healthy lifestyle and a good diet, everything works out. I know it doesn't for everyone, though, but when I personally get to that point, that's where I go after modern medicine. So far, so good.

Jaz how is your pg journey going? :flower:
Do you have any typical 'pg' symptoms? How are you feeling?


----------



## Ambree

sadangel777 said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> Yep, I think we're gonna need to see that chart :coffee:
> 
> Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cb7b6Click to expand...

I can't see the OPKs on your chart but if it were mine, I would put my Ov date at CD 18 or 19 - 
BUT it would depend on other factors.
Like coco and Jaz have said :flower: your temps look a bit rocky, 
but that's okay ... mmm my first few charts looked like a wayward heart monitor also :dohh:


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> *Just started spotting reasonably heavily at 7dpo*, this is all making me laugh. Like some kind of textbook pregnancy TWW. Its so OTT that I can't help finding it hilarious. And then after all that I probably won't even be pregnant!

What kind of spotting *kobuta*? Is it heavy and dark coloured or watery?
Hope it is NOT :af:
We are overdue for a BFP :dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks for all the ferning info Ambree

As you threw some spanners in there, here is my own to add to the mix!

I did not put any hope on yesterday ferning here at work, since I had eaten. I always use my fertilscope as soon as I wake up.

So this morning I put saliva on my fertilscope plus two different slides (pre cleaned). I let them dry

Before I left for work I checked the fertilscope, saw partial ferning

Got to work, both slides show NO ferning whatsoever. I am more inclined to believe the slides than the fertilscope. 

So in the interests of science, I am going to continue doing this for the 5 days each week I am at work and compare results! It is sooo much easier to see down a proper microscope than the fertilscope. I will keep you updated


----------



## Ambree

I used to follow the instructions and clean my fertilscope with only the cloth provided ...
but then I noticed I was getting ferning patterns all the time.
So.
Out came the glass cleaner:dishes:
and no more salt/saliva residue on the fertilscope interfering with my results :thumbup:

How do you clean your fertilscope?


----------



## Kobuta

Rmsh1, perhaps the ferning requires a time limit in which to observe them?

Ambree, the spotting is daaaark brown and watery/slimy, and maroon and thick in some places. Not very nice looking. I doubt very much it is AF, too early and this stuff is too old. It's probably some remains from my bright, red, fresh, heavy bleed 3dpo, but who knows really.


----------



## rmsh1

I used glass cleaner on the microscope slides since they were new, but normally I use water and a clean tissue


----------



## Ambree

If I get spotting it is very light, and like water strawberry colour
but mostly I get spotting around CD 25 as a precursor to AF.
kobuta it sounds like you have a unique spotting (well different to me lol) pattern ...
I hope it is a positive indicator for you :flower:

I'm really over waiting around for :witch:. Going to drive to the shops and buy some chocolate or maybe a donut ...
Mmmm nice and unhealthy :munch:


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> I used glass cleaner on the microscope slides since they were new, but normally I use water and a clean tissue

:shrug:
I have chocolate and donuts on the mind atm
(and then I will sleep it off ...)
hmm maybe that is why I have headaches! 

Nighty Nite:sleep:


----------



## Kobuta

This isn't a spotting 'pattern' per se, this is my first incidence of spotting of this kind.

I have had two types of spotting before:
- very watery and pink like you describe, this is an indication of irritated/inflamed cervix
- tinged creamy cm darkening in colour immediately prior to AF, slow onset of menses

So this cycle I had a full-flow AF bleed 3dpo and now a brown-black thing four days later. Perhaps these herbs have cleaned something out of my ovaries!? I have been feeling them pinching all week. It's all very mysterious.


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree, WSS=What She Said.
How did you pin down O this cycle, could it be closer to CD20/21 at the end of the full ferning run and your new full ferning is your mid LP fern???? IDK. Sometimes it's a total fliping mystery. Sorry you're hanging by a thread. That BFN must have stung. :hugs: I hate BFNs. No more HPTs for me until 14DPO. My LP is 10-11 days so my chances of a BFP at 14DPO are higher.


----------



## Jazavac

Ambree said:


> Jaz how is your pg journey going? :flower:
> Do you have any typical 'pg' symptoms? How are you feeling?

It's been going pretty good so far, there's nothing to complain about. I've had maybe a week or two of evening sickness, sometime around weeks 6.5-7.5-8, or something like that. No puking at all. I think I got overly too scared of possible MS by reading about it here on the forum. Then I realized it kind of just had to be some cultural/hereditary thing, because where I come from, horrible sickness that prevents you from normal functioning is just about nonexistent. Every once in a while, a woman here or there gets hit more than the next one, but it's really pretty rare. MS-related prescriptions are even _more_ rare back home. But then again, I see that, here in the US, at least, everyone around me uses prescription (or other) drugs as if they were candy.

So, the long story short, I'm already sporting a bump and it's been like that since 10 weeks. It's nothing major, but it's definitely different than what I had when I found out I was pregnant. I gained about 400-500 grams (around a pound), only, so the doctor finally explained that the bump was coming from - progesterone. Even moreso because I was on a progesterone supplement for about 5 weeks. Some symptoms are starting to kick back in, but I'm fine. Working full force and considering finding a carrier for the boobs.

(There's a link to my journal in the signature, for more detailed updates)


----------



## joeys3453

well i feel a little better today but woke up at like 5 feeling like i had to pee but didn't want to get up so i sat there waiting for the time to pass :loo: then i did fall back asleep 10 min till my alarm went off!:saywhat: i did feel i need my caramel vanilla chiller and caramel roll again this morning. I wasn't hungry but felt i needed one!:rofl: my face looks like i am sunburnt because it is so red and flushed. but we haven't had sun out for the last few days!:nope: So not sure with the estradiol or the progesterone supp but normally i break out the week before af and have not actually have pretty clear skin right now which is really nice:thumbup: plus really haven't had any cramping or anything like i have been having it is pretty nice. ok sorry i see i am rambeling! just :ignore: me!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kobuta

Drugs for MS??? :dohh: oh lord. The MS is probably a detoxification of any drug residue in the body anyway....


----------



## joeys3453

oh jaz almost missed your post we posted the same time. glad you really haven't had any ms. that would explain since i have started taking the progesterone suppliments my lower ab's seems like jello and after i am off they start to go back to my normal ab's???:shrug: or maybe it is from the extra carbs i seem to be eating!:dohh:


----------



## MrsChezek

Lovin' the latest posts from Kobuta, Joeys and Jaz. Give me hope!! Exciting time for all three of you...FX!!! Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## bunda

I don't think overuse of prescription drugs could cause MS, as I'm just like you, Jaz. I don't take anything if I can help it. I let colds run their course, I let headaches subside on their own and I've never been one to run to the GP for every little ailment. 

I also eat a pretty varied, home-cooked diet (like you), which I suspect has been the key to not having weird cravings. The food aversion became nausea which became a full-blown vomit-tastic event (one week only) so I guess I came off lightly, but I don't think over-medicating yourself can be the cause. 

I'm sure even Croatian pregnancy websites will have articles about coping with nausea. If an entire nation of people could escape the curse of morning sickness, you bet the scientists would be conducting every kind of study in Croatia to find out why that is.


----------



## sadangel777

Ambree said:


> If I get spotting it is very light, and like water strawberry colour
> but mostly I get spotting around CD 25 as a precursor to AF.
> kobuta it sounds like you have a unique spotting (well different to me lol) pattern ...
> I hope it is a positive indicator for you :flower:
> 
> I'm really over waiting around for :witch:. Going to drive to the shops and buy some chocolate or maybe a donut ...
> Mmmm nice and unhealthy :munch:

Waiting around for AF today too ... hope we both don't see her! :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Just had a moan about this in my journal.
My old housemate just emailed. She's 13 weeks pregnant. *sigh*
That makes two close friends who are pregnant and I'm really struggling here with the green eyed monster, and feeling all sorry for myself like I want to cry! Eugh. How do you guys deal with the 'I'm pregnant!'s.
:sad1:


----------



## joeys3453

oh coco i am sorry!:hugs::hugs: I know how you feel. I actually have a pitty party for myself for a little while:cry::cry: and then you got to feel happy for them because becoming pregnant is a miracle as we can all see and not everyone gets to become pregnant right away and you never know if they had troubles before. so hang in there!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

I don't deal with it well. No one knows we are TTC so I just grin and pretend it doesn't hurt and I of course offer big congrats. It is hard


----------



## Coconuts

I have an overwhelming urge to lie on the floor like a toddler and scream and cry and kick my arms and legs and wail 'it's not fair, I want one, it should be me, I can't take it any more!!!!!' :hissy:

I don't think DH would respond to that too well. He doesn't know yet, he's at footie training and I NEED A HUG!


----------



## Jazavac

Kobuta said:


> Drugs for MS??? :dohh: oh lord. The MS is probably a detoxification of any drug residue in the body anyway....

I started working on this post hours ago... got distracted by work, left to get a job interview done... :lol:

Ok, I'm back now. I do admit I heard about drugs for MS and one of my Croatian friends actually was prescribed something for a few days because of her MS. They didn't care that she was feeling miserable, pretty much, they just had to, on top of IV and other joys, make sure that she gets to keep at least some of her foods and fluids down. Other than that, it's really just considered - tough luck. :shrug: There are no prescriptions for heartburn or constipation, either. You get a quick training in what foods could help you get out of the bad situation and that's it.

On the contrary, the only advice I've gotten here so far, but mostly from people (not my ob/gyn, though, because I searched really hard until I found one who doesn't spoon-feed you drugs for no reason) - just call your doctor if ___________. Just about any woman I work with, who has been pregnant, keeps telling me about all those _awesome_ pills that help with just about anything you could think of. :shrug: 

For someone who pops one baby-sized pill for headache a year, on average... nah, no thanks.


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah that sucks and I agree i want to do that too everytime i hear someone is pregnant. I do want to scream why can't it be me. but then i think maybe they have been struggeling and that does make me feel a little better but I still feel terrible thinking that how come they can get pregnant and not me. SO coco you are not alone! here is a hug from far away!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

bunda said:


> I don't think overuse of prescription drugs could cause MS, as I'm just like you, Jaz. I don't take anything if I can help it. I let colds run their course, I let headaches subside on their own and I've never been one to run to the GP for every little ailment.
> 
> I also eat a pretty varied, home-cooked diet (like you), which I suspect has been the key to not having weird cravings. The food aversion became nausea which became a full-blown vomit-tastic event (one week only) so I guess I came off lightly, but I don't think over-medicating yourself can be the cause.
> 
> I'm sure even Croatian pregnancy websites will have articles about coping with nausea. If an entire nation of people could escape the curse of morning sickness, you bet the scientists would be conducting every kind of study in Croatia to find out why that is.

I really don't think overuse of drugs causes it, at all, but I do find it awkward that here, in the US, that is, prescription drugs are given out with a shovel, pretty much, before you even know what exactly is going on. I mean, that's my experience from visiting doctors I had to visit (until I found those I want to, actually, work with), plus the experience from talking to people, like random men and women I run into. Have a problem? Pop a pill. No other course of action possible.

As for the nausea issues, it's not an unknown thing, of course. I'm sorry if it came over wrong. It's talked about, both in pregnancy text/self-help books, at your ob/gyn appointments, or just amongst peers. It's just that, other than in some clinical cases where the woman is so falling apart she needs real, acute medical help, nobody's making that big a deal out of it. Drugs are, like I said in the previous post, too, completely out of the whole picture. 

So I wasn't referring to anyone in particular, it was just my overall observation of what I see or get to hear. There is not a single woman who is, or has been pregnant, here in my town, for instance, who has not told me to go run to my doctor if I can't poop, can't eat, can't sleep, can't work, can't not puke, can't figure out the heartburn or overall can't live from the horrible thing called pregnancy.

So I guess all I want to say is that I don't consider (my own?) pregnancy to be horrible. Even though I'm probably one of the worst world's emethophobia cases, I probably would have survived the puking, too. Without a doctor, precriptions, drugs or anything of the sort.

(They would have just had to put me into an institution... :rofl:)

Hm, I hope this 2nd time around, I managed to get my point across the right way!


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> Just had a moan about this in my journal.
> My old housemate just emailed. She's 13 weeks pregnant. *sigh*
> That makes two close friends who are pregnant and I'm really struggling here with the green eyed monster, and feeling all sorry for myself like I want to cry! Eugh. How do you guys deal with the 'I'm pregnant!'s.
> :sad1:

It was the same way. I'd get jealous and angry, but then it'd just go away. I think all of those feelings are normal, though.

What I disliked a lot more than that was finding out that someone had decided to hide the news from me just because they knew I wasn't pregnant at the time. Now THAT would make me feel absolutely miserable.


----------



## sadangel777

Coconuts said:


> Just had a moan about this in my journal.
> My old housemate just emailed. She's 13 weeks pregnant. *sigh*
> That makes two close friends who are pregnant and I'm really struggling here with the green eyed monster, and feeling all sorry for myself like I want to cry! Eugh. How do you guys deal with the 'I'm pregnant!'s.
> :sad1:

I do not deal well either! I normally avoid them for the foreseeable duture and cry whenever I get an update from a mutual friend, oh, and I "hide" their Facebook posts. I'm ALL about avoidance!! :thumbup:

Chin up! Dont feel bad for feeling bad ... its natural because you *we* want this so very much!


----------



## Coconuts

I did get the I would have told you earlier BUT line from her but I think she's been waiting for the scan before she started telling. 
It bothers me that I'm back at the starting blocks again with all the waiting but what bothers me the most is the acidic way I feel emotionally towards these dear woman who I love very much. I feel like everything is getting out of order, like I've lost my place in line somehow. Life is going on without me. IDK. I want to be 100% happy for her and I'm upset that I can only muster 50% at best. Honestly, when I read her email the first thing that crossed my mind was 'oh no!'. How crappy is that. that's what I hate most about 'I'm pregnant'. My own reaction to it. Makes me feel selfish I guess.
I need to sleep.
I need to get pregnant!

What will be will be...


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Coco :hugs: your feelings are natural.

You will feel better about it soon enough AND u know u can get pregnant,i'm sure u will have a bun in the oven by the time she gives birth. I feel the same with the Im pregnants x


----------



## timeforababy

aw big hugs coco :) I know the feeling. My younger sister texted me the name they picke for her baby girl due in mid-June, my first niece and my only thought was bleurgh. Had to be all wonderful and interested in colleague's baby today. She had a gorgeous boy 6 weeks ago and I couldn't bear to hold him at all.

However, I'd like to point out that stopping your life for TTC is just not possible. I am enjoying the things that I love to do and relishing every moment because I know how everything will change when I have a baby/am pregnant. I can't spend all day at the weekend in the garden when that happens. We can't randomly go out for dinner at our favorite restaurant when we have a baby as we'd have to get a babysitter.

We enjoy short breaks away and it's nice to be able to do things that wouldn't get away with when you have a baby.


Big hugs to anyone else who needs it. I'm exhausted, 11 hour day at work today.

Although my first 3-4 months was totally into TTC, I'm slowly turning it into something I do. It's now potentially going to be v v expensive or v v unlikely for me to get pregnant so I'm not putting the enjoyment of my life on hold!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Coconuts said:


> I have an overwhelming urge to lie on the floor like a toddler and scream and cry and kick my arms and legs and wail 'it's not fair, I want one, it should be me, I can't take it any more!!!!!' :hissy:
> 
> I don't think DH would respond to that too well. He doesn't know yet, he's at footie training and I NEED A HUG!

That's pretty much my internal response :winkwink: On the outside, as no one knows we're trying either, I just smile, congratulate and act all excited. I have to admit a teeny tiny part of me dies with each announcement though. It really really hurts :cry: But it is true, it is a happy time for whomever it is and I would never say or do anything to ruin it for them, but behind closed doors, I always shed a tear or two. And definitely load up on hugs from DH!!!

In the beginning, when we were waiting to conceive, I was SO ready even though our life wasn't and so he'd get mad at me for getting upset. But he's learned to be more understanding these days so that's a big help. I feel for you! Three of my friends all got preg last year and each one stung a bit more than the previous...especially cause they are all 5 years younger than me!!! And I wanted to start my family at their age...so it was a lot of old feelings bubbling up as well. Definitely a hard time. Take it easy on yourself - you deserve to acknowledge your feelings and be sorry for yourself. Let your inner toddler have a bit of a weep and a fit; then take a deep breath, and think about how awesome it will be when it WILL be your turn and exhale all the negative energy. Your turn will come! :hugs:


----------



## Kobuta

I think morning sickness is a period of time when the body clears out anything it doesn't want crossing over the placenta and harming the baby. There's no science to my theory as I've never looked it up, but if true I would expect women to get more severe MS if they live in a polluted country, have taken drugs in the past, or have eaten a packaged-food diet. Of course every individual woman's experience would be different.

My cycle is crazy again today, bleeding has gone red and clotty, so it's well past that cute idea of IB day 7, yet my temperature only dropped to my 'normal' LP temperature, so definitely not CD1 temperature. Don't think I'll be having any implantation with all this going on. I might go get a progesterone test today.


----------



## MrsChezek

Total side note but my chart looks like my temps are plummeting into the earths core - is this normal at the start of a cycle? Shouldn't they be stable across??? It's disheartening when we're programmed to wish them into going UP UP UP and staying there :D

That's my thought for the moment...just waiting around to start :sex: on Sunday!


----------



## Kobuta

Coco, I hear you on the pregnancy announcements!

I only feel like that if there's already some kind of rivalry between us, but when I have felt like that I've privately gone home and had a big cry. Then I'm ok again. At the end of the day, getting pregnant is _my_ challenge, and if I find it harder than other people then I want to know why! So then I start thinking of new things to read about and hit the books. Crazy I know as books don't make anyone pregnant, but they make me feel better.


----------



## Kobuta

Down is good. The ladies with long cycles go sideways, but down is better as it means you should ovulate early or at the right time anyway (for many of us CD14 is way early)


----------



## MrsChezek

Kobuta said:


> Down is good. The ladies with long cycles go sideways, but down is better as it means you should ovulate early or at the right time anyway (for many of us CD14 is way early)

Hmmm how early is 'early'? I have irregular cycles (just came off BCP in dec) so I don't know when I will O, and I wasn't planning to start OPKs until CD10...I don't want to miss my O though!! It can't come earlier than CD10, can it? This is all so stressful and confusing...I'm not a very good gambler and like things black on white :wacko: But I know it's not that easy...sigh.:shrug:


----------



## Kobuta

Oh! I didn't mean _early_, I meant on time. For many of us early is teens, normal is twenties, late is thirties to forties!!!


----------



## Kobuta

And would you believe it, I checked my divacup this morning after expecting the worst and it was empty!!! :wacko:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Just had a moan about this in my journal.
> My old housemate just emailed. She's 13 weeks pregnant. *sigh*
> That makes two close friends who are pregnant and I'm really struggling here with the green eyed monster, and feeling all sorry for myself like I want to cry! Eugh. How do you guys deal with the 'I'm pregnant!'s.
> :sad1:

Dont ask me, I usualy walk away when i get a sense of what is coming. 5 preggies at my school and babies that are starting to eat food and im very depressed about it. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

sadangel777 said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> Just had a moan about this in my journal.
> My old housemate just emailed. She's 13 weeks pregnant. *sigh*
> That makes two close friends who are pregnant and I'm really struggling here with the green eyed monster, and feeling all sorry for myself like I want to cry! Eugh. How do you guys deal with the 'I'm pregnant!'s.
> :sad1:
> 
> I do not deal well either! I normally avoid them for the foreseeable duture and cry whenever I get an update from a mutual friend, oh, and I "hide" their Facebook posts. I'm ALL about avoidance!! :thumbup:
> 
> Chin up! Dont feel bad for feeling bad ... its natural because you *we* want this so very much!Click to expand...

OOH YES! I hide FB posts too! I know its not a nice thing to do, but I just dont want to see someone elses happiness and in my head, all i can think is "I hate you so much right now!"


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> It's now potentially going to be v v expensive or v v unlikely for me to get pregnant so I'm not putting the enjoyment of my life on hold!!

I am getting to this point also. Its either going to happen in the next 5 months or not at all. Since it can not get expensive, my husband and I will have no options but to...become hermits???:cry:


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> Total side note but my chart looks like my temps are plummeting into the earths core - is this normal at the start of a cycle? Shouldn't they be stable across??? It's disheartening when we're programmed to wish them into going UP UP UP and staying there :D
> 
> That's my thought for the moment...just waiting around to start :sex: on Sunday!

Im taking Femara, and it makes my temps go down otherwise they are so high and always all over the place!


----------



## Kobuta

LolaM said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> It's now potentially going to be v v expensive or v v unlikely for me to get pregnant so I'm not putting the enjoyment of my life on hold!!
> 
> I am getting to this point also. Its either going to happen in the next 5 months or not at all. Since it can not get expensive, my husband and I will have no options but to...become hermits???:cry:Click to expand...

Honey... I have to gently pull you up here... That is black and white thinking and will make you very stressed indeed. There's no difference between months 3, 5, 10 and 26. Each cycle has the same chance, but unique properties. It might be that some people have a smaller 'per cycle' chance than others, but there is no time cut-off where that chance approaches zero. :hugs: I hope that isn't insensitive, I'd hate to see you stressing out uneccesarily if it got to month 5, it could well happen month 6!


----------



## Jazavac

Well, it kind of depends on the diagnosis, there. In my case, the further into the future I go (or would have gone, I suppose), my chances actually drop. At least by the book and/or logic.


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> It's now potentially going to be v v expensive or v v unlikely for me to get pregnant so I'm not putting the enjoyment of my life on hold!!
> 
> I am getting to this point also. Its either going to happen in the next 5 months or not at all. Since it can not get expensive, my husband and I will have no options but to...become hermits???:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Honey... I have to gently pull you up here... That is black and white thinking and will make you very stressed indeed. There's no difference between months 3, 5, 10 and 26. Each cycle has the same chance, but unique properties. It might be that some people have a smaller 'per cycle' chance than others, but there is no time cut-off where that chance approaches zero. :hugs: I hope that isn't insensitive, I'd hate to see you stressing out uneccesarily if it got to month 5, it could well happen month 6!Click to expand...

Its not insensative at all. What I mean is, if nothing this month, we will go to a few rounds of IUI and then if that doesnt work...we cant afford IVF, so that will be the end of the line for us as far as medical interventions. I always wanted to adopt anyways. The universe has a plan, so we will leave it up to the universe, go where it leads.


----------



## Kobuta

I think there are always new things to try and to learn about. One door closes and another one opens. If medical intervention isn't your ticket then another chain of events may lead to something else that does work :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Kobuta said:


> I think there are always new things to try and to learn about. One door closes and another one opens. If medical intervention isn't your ticket then another chain of events may lead to something else that does work :hugs:

I agree here...we just have to keep on trying! Who knows, maybe in a year or two they will come up with some magical way for us to conceive on demand. Wouldn't that be nice? I hope Comcast or Verizon Fios are working on that :winkwink: And adoption is a wonderful choice that I hope to get to make regardless of whether we conceive on our own. If I have the funds and health to do it, I'm in!! :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

I haven't had to hide posts from people in facebook about pregnancies yet, i usually just skim over what they are saying. But OH' sister is currently pregnant, and she updates every day! I feel I cannot hide her posts as sometimes I have to comment unfortunately. I am glad we are not living near her through this, I admit that, and I feel a bit mean about it, but at the same time I know she had a really hard time with her previous unsuccessful pregnancy, so I am still really happy for her. The jealousy I feel though is difficult to hide at times


----------



## Coconuts

Morning all. Thanks for all your comments. Timeforababy, I do that to, enjoy the little things that wouldn't be so easy to do with a little one. In a blink of an eye these days will be long gone. Peaceful, relaxing, romantic weekends will be history and we'll be looking forward to Mondays for a little peace! :haha:

So had a little cry with DH when he got home. He was great! I thought he'd just say 'get a grip woman!' but he gave me a hug, asked about eggy's arrival and also asked if I wanted to do the three in a row :sex::sex::sex: I guess he does listen to all my TTC babble :cloud9:
No sign of egg yet so I think I might O a little later than tomorrow but that's OK. She'll pop when she's ready.
Bonkfest didn't happen yesterday, DH was tired, in the end I wasn't in the mood but today's Friday so I'm sure we can fit in some fun time and get back on track.
I gave myself a bit more reflexology and had a little bit of ear ache afterwards. Good good. Energy is shifting I guess.

Interesting theory about m/s K! I'm pretty healthy so I'm hoping that'll mean I won't really suffer :shrug:


----------



## timeforababy

MrsChezek said:


> I agree here...we just have to keep on trying! Who knows, maybe in a year or two they will come up with some magical way for us to conceive on demand. Wouldn't that be nice? I hope Comcast or Verizon Fios are working on that :winkwink: And adoption is a wonderful choice that I hope to get to make regardless of whether we conceive on our own. If I have the funds and health to do it, I'm in!! :thumbup:

There's not so much research into reproductive technologies because it's so difficult to get right, there's news of prolonging the reproductive life of women but that doesn't help those who have something wrong that they can't quite predict.


MrsC, your chart is not that bad, the first few days of the cycle are always a bit bumpy, it should even out and there might be a small dip before O. 


:happydance: IT'S FRIDAY!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ambree

MrsChezek said:


> Total side note but my chart looks like my temps are plummeting into the earths core - is this normal at the start of a cycle? Shouldn't they be stable across??? It's disheartening when we're programmed to wish them into going UP UP UP and staying there :D
> 
> That's my thought for the moment...just waiting around to start :sex: on Sunday!

I have a CD26-28 day cycle and Ov on CD13 or CD14.
Towards the end of my LP, my temp starts to drop, and on CD1 or the day before CD1, my temps plummet into the core of the earth :haha: :flower:


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> So this cycle I had a full-flow AF bleed 3dpo and now a brown-black thing four days later. Perhaps these herbs have cleaned something out of my ovaries!? I have been feeling them pinching all week. It's all very mysterious.

How do you determine when it is a short cycled AF flow, as opposed to bleeding but not to do with AF? :flower:
Sounds confusing. But then I am easily confused :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

coco where di dyou learn about the reflexology for fertility? That is something i would really like to try,not least because I love foot massages! Do you have a link?


----------



## Coconuts

rmsh1, well. I actually did a course with Denise Brown in Bournemouth about ten years ago. I also did aromatherapy and massage as well. 
I now have a few books left over, one of which is a really old book my mum handed down to be. The reflexology handbook by Laura Norman. I remember a lot of the anatomy and biology of the body from the massage coursed I did and remember the map of the foot quite well too. Once you learn the basic relax moves and the basic moves for working the reflex points you can kind of take if from there use your instincts. :D


----------



## Coconuts

double post :grr:


----------



## rmsh1

I got a foot chart showing reflexology points. Might look a few things up!


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> How did you pin down O this cycle, could it be closer to CD20/21 at the end of the full ferning run and your new full ferning is your mid LP fern???? IDK. Sometimes it's a total fliping mystery. Sorry you're hanging by a thread. That BFN must have stung. :hugs: I hate BFNs. No more HPTs for me until 14DPO. My LP is 10-11 days so my chances of a BFP at 14DPO are higher.

I didn't use the fertilscope everyday until I came back to Australia (hence all the empy entries until about CD12), but I pinned my OD at CD13 based on my Ov pattern for the past 6 months (always CD13 or 14), and from my other usual physical signs of Ov.
my cycle is CD26-CD28, so I don't think I can O at CD20 (although I did consider it this cycle :flower:)
but mostly because on CD20 I was nauseous and had bad headaches .. and when I Ov I never have headaches or am nauseous. I have had headaches everyday since CD19 ... so CD20/21 is definitely not my Ov :flower:
I'm CD28 today ...
***update***
hello AF
I think she is here ....
dohh:that I am not pg
but yay:yipee: that my hormones and cycle are text book to where I expect them to be: Ov day CD 13, LP 14days )
I had started to worry that something had gone wrong and my hormones were not behaving as they should :blush:
But dammit, I guess I have no more woe me PMS excuses to overindulge in cake and chocolate. Bah! :cake::laugh2:


----------



## Ambree

timeforababy said:


> However, I'd like to point out that stopping your life for TTC is just not possible. I am enjoying the things that I love to do and relishing every moment because I know how everything will change when I have a baby/am pregnant. I can't spend all day at the weekend in the garden when that happens. We can't randomly go out for dinner at our favorite restaurant when we have a baby as we'd have to get a babysitter.

:thumbup:
Very true TFB, thank you. :flower:


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> And would you believe it, I checked my divacup this morning after expecting the worst and it was empty!!! :wacko:

Another :dohh: moment from me:
what is a divacup?
:flow:


----------



## rmsh1

It's a menstrual cup, I haven't tried them but I have heard a lot of good things about them!


----------



## Kobuta

Diva cup is a fantastic invention!!! It is a little silicon cup with a pull tab at the bottom that forms a seal to prevent any menstrual discharge. So you wear it during your period, wash it twice a day and no leakage or tampons/pads going to landfill.


----------



## Kobuta

I put mine in during spotting too and it keeps me clean. 

I sometimes also use it after BD as my cervix has a habit of spitting out the semen 2 hours later when I'm at the supermarket :dohh:


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhhh and isn't that feeling pleasant?? 

I might give them a go at some stage. I am considering trying soft cups to hold the swimmers in after BDing if this cycle is a BFN, so if i get confident using them, I might look at getting a divacup


----------



## Kobuta

Ambree said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> So this cycle I had a full-flow AF bleed 3dpo and now a brown-black thing four days later. Perhaps these herbs have cleaned something out of my ovaries!? I have been feeling them pinching all week. It's all very mysterious.
> 
> How do you determine when it is a short cycled AF flow, as opposed to bleeding but not to do with AF? :flower:
> Sounds confusing. But then I am easily confused :wacko:Click to expand...

Ah! No that's my terminology. If the blood is mixed with cm I call it spotting. If the blood is red and mixed with plasma, causing a red/clear separation (usually with accompanying ewcm), then that is my AF bleed. This is the first time I've ever had an AF bleed for one day midcyle, so it is confusing.


----------



## Coconuts

I love my mooncup!! Different make but same thing. I can't believe I ever was without it. It really makes AF so easy. Really softens the blow. I'm a massive fan and will NEVER go back to towel and tampons. Ick!

Ambree - bugger! :witch: Glad you see the good side that your cycles are regular though.

I'm still this side of O. In the interest of remaining impartial and observant CM seems to be a little more lotiony today and less watery. We're going backwards. Although this was aroung 9AM and I usually check around lunchtime and I know it changes throughout the day so I haven't recorded it as Creamy yet but I might have to if things don't change with my next look. It is what it is. Eggy will come when she's ready.


----------



## Kobuta

You're doing a good job of staying relaxed Coco :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks K, it comes and goes but I'm doing my best to not invest! Catchy huh?!


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies! i have a question for you guys. When i am inserting my progesterone suppliment vaginally is it normal that my vaginal walls are so swollen that it is hard to push the suppliment up and i am not sure how far it is going because it is hard to push it up there:blush::blush:


----------



## Coconuts

it rings a bell. They gave me prog supplements between one scan and the other. I remember the second and third ones were a bit of a fight but the rest of the week eased off a bit. I think it's just a reaction to actually absorbing something in there. I wouldn't worry too much. If this (when this) is a BFP maybe you could switch to the oral kind???? I wouldn't worry too much as long as you aren't in any pain.


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> it rings a bell. They gave me prog supplements between one scan and the other. I remember the second and third ones were a bit of a fight but the rest of the week eased off a bit. I think it's just a reaction to actually absorbing something in there. I wouldn't worry too much. If this (when this) is a BFP maybe you could switch to the oral kind???? I wouldn't worry too much as long as you aren't in any pain.

Coco thanks. yeah it has been like this for about a week now. hopefully it ends with a bfp that would be great. it doesn't hurt and hd and i haven't been bding so not sure if it would hurt. :blush:


----------



## MrsChezek

Kobuta said:


> I put mine in during spotting too and it keeps me clean.
> 
> I sometimes also use it after BD as my cervix has a habit of spitting out the semen 2 hours later when I'm at the supermarket :dohh:

I HATE THAT!!!! It's such a gross feeling :wacko:

Maybe I'll look into these cups...keep reading about them but for some reason the idea freaks me out. I know. Very silly! :dohh:


----------



## MrsChezek

Happy Friday Ladies!!!

So I've decided to take my temp the very first time I wake up in the night. This morning it happened to be at 5:10am and I made sure it was over 4 hours of sleep and temp read 97.1. Then, my 'take your temp' alarm went off at 6:30 cause I forgot to turn it off when I woke up at 5 so I just took it again to see what I'd get. It was 97.3. I guess that proves that my waking up and being restless does affect my temps even though I didn't get out of bed or talk. So moving forward I think I'm just going to take that first temp and not worry about it not being at the exact same time each day. Hopefully that won't matter as much. I wish I was a solid sleeper!!!!

On another note, I have a CM question. What is the "order" of CM in a cycle...or is it different for each individual? I know it's EWCM right around O but otherwise I'm not sure what I should be seeing right after AF leading up to EWCM or what are good CM signs after O that mean you might be preg. I've read up on this and all I find is how to tell apart the different CMs but nothing about what to expect when!!! I know you girls are pros at this so please share if you don't mind :flower:

Otherwise, not much to report...still waiting to start SMEP on Sunday...this is the first AF week that I'm actually antsy for it to be over so I can start trying. Usually, I'm all thrilled to have all my freedoms back and I drown myself in sushi and wine. This time it's not as exciting...I just want to get on with it and get my :bfrp: dammit!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

*Sticky*
Sticky with bits (ew!)
*Creamy*
Creamy and thick
Creamy and thin like lotion
*Watery*
Thinner still and clear like water.
*EWCM*
Eggwhites 

In that order but not necessarily all of them. Some women don't get EW, some don't get watery. some skip stages, sometimes you might go backwards.

CM is always in flux and rarely fits into one of these catagories neatly. Choose which ever catagory you think is most fertile for what you're looking at so you don't miss an opportunity.

:winkwink:


----------



## joeys3453

my stomach feels so weird the last few days. don't really have any cramps just feels like my stomach is hungry or upset because it keeps moving around in there but no sounds and then just gassy:blush:


----------



## Coconuts

When are you testing Joeys?????? Is this the end of an IUI cycle?
:dust:


----------



## joeys3453

coco i am going to try to hold out testing till monday the 7th but might on sunday. Yes had my 2nd IUI on april 23rd. so I am praying this one worked. :thumbup::thumbup: i have acupuncture today too so that will help me relax into the weekend!:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys3453 said:


> good morning ladies! i have a question for you guys. When i am inserting my progesterone suppliment vaginally is it normal that my vaginal walls are so swollen that it is hard to push the suppliment up and i am not sure how far it is going because it is hard to push it up there:blush::blush:

Yup. Progesterone relaxes muscles/soft tissue, so everything in there is not so much swollen, but just relaxed and it feels oversized. It's hard to push the pill up because it tends to stick to anything moist, too, like the actual entrance itself. :rolleyes: 

Either way, try to get it in as far as you can. I'd usually manage to get my entire index finger in. 

Yay for TMI.


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> Yup. Progesterone relaxes muscles/soft tissue, so everything in there is not so much swollen, but just relaxed and it feels oversized. It's hard to push the pill up because it tends to stick to anything moist, too, like the actual entrance itself. :rolleyes:
> 
> Either way, try to get it in as far as you can. I'd usually manage to get my entire index finger in.
> 
> Yay for TMI.

oh thanks jaz! that is good to know and yes i start to put it in and i end up losing it because i can't get my finger in there to feel around for it!:blush::dohh: so i just try what i can do. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, and yes, DO NOT switch to the oral kind unless you really, really need to... which you won't, especially if you're pregnant. They're like instant death. Oral progesterone turns a woman into a nauseated, semi-walking zombie. You actually can't keep your head up, let alone function properly. Ick! 

That's why even regular Prometrium PILLS (I had those) actually go up your hooha. It's usually women who need some other, non-pregancy or even TTC related supplementation, that get progesterone prescribed orally.


----------



## Coconuts

Thank goodness for Jaz! That is some good to know info!!!!!

Joeys, how long have you been having acupuncture? Anything good come from it so far? I love holistic stuff.


----------



## timeforababy

totally not TTC related but i went to an osteopath today and relief!!

She said I pinched my sciatic nerve and strapped me in. She also says Pilates is quite often the cause for these sorts of pain...


----------



## Coconuts

Ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> Thank goodness for Jaz! That is some good to know info!!!!!
> 
> Joeys, how long have you been having acupuncture? Anything good come from it so far? I love holistic stuff.

i have been doing it for a few months and the only thing so far that i have gotten out of it is being more relaxed. i have not gotten a bfp yet but hoping for a bfp in a few days!:shrug:

jaz that is good to know because someone did mention about taking it orally. I don't have a problem with it vaginally it just isn't the easiest to insert right now that is about it:blush:


----------



## Coconuts

It was me *hangs head and slowly raises hand*. Well know we know.

How often do you have the sessions? Once a month?


----------



## joeys3453

I go about 1 time a week or depending on how my cycle is going. my dr actually he tells me on when he thinks i should come in with in which day of my cycle. so that is the only way i know when i should come in! :shrug: i just got back and it was so relaxing i end up falling asleep it is so nice. i needed a mini nap anyway!:thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

I've never tried those orally, but a couple of my close friends have, and... ughh! Both had to take them as part of some preparation for complicated IVF cycles and they said it was naaaaasty. One of them still has some in her stash and takes them when she needs a nice, safe sedative, lol. She says that with her one single progesterone pill, she gets to calm down and sleep through the night, when she otherwise couldn't. 

So... stay away from it. :lol:


----------



## joeys3453

oh wow that doesn't sound like fun. if I have to keep taking these which i am sure i will. I will insist on the vaginally ones! :blush: but might have to check on these applicator things i Have heard about.:shrug: cause I have acrylic finger nails on and they are not the best to use:blush:


----------



## MrsChezek

joeys3453 said:


> coco i am going to try to hold out testing till monday the 7th but might on sunday. Yes had my 2nd IUI on april 23rd. so I am praying this one worked. :thumbup::thumbup: i have acupuncture today too so that will help me relax into the weekend!:hugs:

FX FX FX!!! I hope you get that :bfp:
:dust: 

I'm thinking of calling an acupuncturist...I'm on CD6 and will ovulate probably in 8-12 days. When is the optimal time to get acupuncture done? I probably can afford to only go once or twice so I want to optimize the benefits :flower:


----------



## joeys3453

i would ask the dr about that and see what they say i am sure they would work something out!!!!:happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Joeys the applicator sounds promising, I assume they work very like a thrush pessary..

I really like the idea of reflexology and acupuncture. After a weekend away this month, funds are down to 0, so no acupuncture, but will look into reflexology.


----------



## MrsChezek

joeys3453 said:


> i would ask the dr about that and see what they say i am sure they would work something out!!!!:happydance:

OK I will call her up and see what she says. I'm not sure how much she charges and that will be the guiding principle unfortunately.



onebumpplease said:


> Joeys the applicator sounds promising, I assume they work very like a thrush pessary..
> 
> I really like the idea of reflexology and acupuncture. After a weekend away this month, funds are down to 0, so no acupuncture, but will look into reflexology.

Let me know what you learn about reflexology. I'm going to do some research as well. I love holistic stuff just like *Coco* too! I had a holistic doc when I lived in Cali but just moved to the east coast in late Dec so I'm a bit of a fish out of water here. I miss him terribly! So hopefully we can all come up with some great strategies together :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

It's been reflexology central in my journal for a day or two. I'm doing DIY reflexology at the moment in the run up to O. I did a professional training course many years ago which was amazing!
I give my feet a good massage and rub up to get them all loose, the 'thumbwalk' all over the soles of my feet then go in and work the reflex points before finishing with a good old oily massage. I'm just doing a fertility one at the moment hitting all the lady bits (tubes, ovaries and uterus) and the glands (thyroid, adrenals, pituitary and hypothalamus) with some pelvic points to get the blood flowing and I also hit the heart too. Not quite as relaxing as having someone do it to you but when you feel the sore spots and crunchy bits you know it needs working right away so there's good and bad. I put a chart in my journal too, hold on...
https://www.reflexology-research.com/Images/footchart.jpeg
It's not the best chart but you get the idea.
Check out a few how to videos on youtube and get to grips with the techniques and you're good to go.
Oh yeah. The best bit....

Spoiler
It's free! :thumbup:


----------



## Kobuta

I had some acupuncture done and I wouldn't know if it had improved anything except that her meridian reading machine says less blocked. But I find it all a bit pie in the sky ATM because I haven't learned about it yet and I like to understand things. I took an elective in homeopathy for example and went from thinking it might work, keep an open mind, to this is complete rubbish. There were too many holes in the logic for me. That said, acupuncture has a much longer history of use and is probably quite good in the hands of a skilled practitioner.

It is done once or twice before ovulation.


----------



## Kobuta

Coco! Gearing up to hop onto another cabbage I see :thumbup:


----------



## Kobuta

Btw, would you consider adding the liver to your list of fertility reflexology? One of the major reasons we have long cycles is because the liver is less effectively breaking down old estrogens and xenoestrogens. Better liver == shorter cycle.


----------



## Ambree

MrsChezek said:


> Happy Friday Ladies!!!
> So I've decided to take my temp the very first time I wake up in the night. This morning it happened to be at 5:10am and I made sure it was over 4 hours of sleep and temp read 97.1. Then, my 'take your temp' alarm went off at 6:30 cause I forgot to turn it off when I woke up at 5 so I just took it again to see what I'd get. It was 97.3. I guess that proves that my waking up and being restless does affect my temps even though I didn't get out of bed or talk. So moving forward I think I'm just going to take that first temp and not worry about it not being at the exact same time each day. Hopefully that won't matter as much. I wish I was a solid sleeper!!!!

Yep!
temps are very sensitive, but I've become somewhat of a charting sceptic of late ... and other than keep us preoccupied while TTC,
I'm dubious about the real benefit of being ultra technical with charting.
It's good to know your cycle length and approximate ov day, and LP
but all the technicality in between ... I dunno :shrug:
I think a lot of the trends and tendencies can be applied to pg and non pg charts ... hmmm who's disgruntled much? :haha::blush:


----------



## Kobuta

I care about knowing what my hormones are doing... so I want to see fairly even temperatures, lower temps in FP to signify good estrogen production, fast transition at ovulation, nice high post-ovulation temps, variations between daily temperatures smaller than 0.2 degrees C, the length of the FP and LP that kind of thing. I care a lot about my chart forming a good pattern because I want to set myself up to be able to recognise when I'm healthy and when my health is deteriorating. It was clear to me when I stopped being a vegan for example that I was healthier as I went from ovulating CD40 with 6 day LP to ovulating around CD21 with a 10-11 day LP. Since then, I've been controlling my blood sugar and I've been seeing further progress to a 13-14 day LP, and since I'm a studying herbalist I like to get into the herbs... its important to see what effect they have. This cycle I can see that not only did I ovulate 10 days earlier than usual, but my ovulation resulted in a fast temp rise, wereas normally mine is slow. Al these things are considered carefully in TCM (Tradition Chinese Medicine) which is a herb-based methodology.


----------



## Ambree

joeys3453 said:


> coco i am going to try to hold out testing till monday the 7th but might on sunday. Yes had my 2nd IUI on april 23rd. so I am praying this one worked. :thumbup::thumbup: i have acupuncture today too so that will help me relax into the weekend!:hugs:

Good Luck Joeys :dust:


----------



## Ambree

timeforababy said:


> totally not TTC related but i went to an osteopath today and relief!!
> 
> She said I pinched my sciatic nerve and strapped me in.* She also says Pilates is quite often the cause for these sorts of pain...*

not TTC gymnastics? :haha:


----------



## Kobuta

Found out that hubby definitely has low motility today (30%) and google is not my friend :cry: stupid fertility site saying that the only way to get pregnant is IVF :growlmad: well they can stick their IVF!


----------



## Kobuta

OK, that felt better.

DH relies on me to remember his herbs and I have been forgetting last few days as I don't take them myself after ovulation. We've only had him on herbs a couple of weeks since his last analysis that said his motility was 0%.

Even when I was remembering them it was only in the evening and they're supposed to be taken three times a day. Well I'm not going to take this sitting down. I'll put a month's supply into little bags and he can take them to work.


----------



## Coconuts

Greeeeeeeeeeeeat tip K about the liver. After I relax the foot I crawl my thumb over the whole sole so I hit everything at least once, then go back in for some extra reproductive stimulation. I added the heart but I'll add the liver onto it too!
My sessions are only about 30 minutes and my fabby books says to maintain with twice a week but everyday upto and over O can be done too.
I had a headache after the first one I did and an ear ache after the third but this is to be expected as our bodies cleanse a bit. Two days ago my right shoulder reflex was really 'cruchy' unsurprisingly as the muscles round there are always so so tight. They still are but I noticed a little difference after I worked on it too.

For me, as far as any kind of healing goes, your state of mind plays the biggest role. Why do you think the placebo effect has such a big role in medical trials?! The optimism or negativity towards the course of treatment given my by our doctors has been seen to affect the effectiveness of the treatment too.

What I'm saying is if you think it won't work, it probably won't. Like you say K, open mind is key. I'm like you and I want to understand everything but there is so much in this world that is just way beyond our capacity to understand. Look how mysterious the brain is. it's the organ we know least about and the key player in our lives. Don't be afraid of a little mystery and wonder in the world. :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

You posted while I was writing. Sorry about the 30% but like you said, if the herbs do their thing, there shouldn't be a problem :hugs:
Google may say IVF is the only way to go but mystery and wonder can account for many many natural babies that came along on their own AFTER doctors had given up.
Keep it up K. Your fighting spirit is awesom. You're great!


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> I think there are always new things to try and to learn about. One door closes and another one opens. If medical intervention isn't your ticket then another chain of events may lead to something else that does work :hugs:
> 
> I agree here...we just have to keep on trying! Who knows, maybe in a year or two they will come up with some magical way for us to conceive on demand. Wouldn't that be nice? I hope Comcast or Verizon Fios are working on that :winkwink: And adoption is a wonderful choice that I hope to get to make regardless of whether we conceive on our own. If I have the funds and health to do it, I'm in!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

one of these days, i am going to call the state adoption agency but since we are military, i dont know if state adoption is a possibility, but ya never can tell!


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> I care about knowing what my hormones are doing... so I want to see fairly even temperatures, lower temps in FP to signify good estrogen production, fast transition at ovulation, nice high post-ovulation temps, variations between daily temperatures smaller than 0.2 degrees C, the length of the FP and LP that kind of thing. I care a lot about my chart forming a good pattern because I want to set myself up to be able to recognise when I'm healthy and when my health is deteriorating. It was clear to me when I stopped being a vegan for example that I was healthier as I went from ovulating CD40 with 6 day LP to ovulating around CD21 with a 10-11 day LP. Since then, I've been controlling my blood sugar and I've been seeing further progress to a 13-14 day LP, and since I'm a studying herbalist I like to get into the herbs... its important to see what effect they have. This cycle I can see that not only did I ovulate 10 days earlier than usual, but my ovulation resulted in a fast temp rise, wereas normally mine is slow. Al these things are considered carefully in TCM (Tradition Chinese Medicine) which is a herb-based methodology.

That's great kobuta :flower: but for me, after 21 cycles of charting I see relative tendencies in charting that can be applied to all circumstances pg, non, pg, bd, non bd!. 
I understand the benefit of knowing OD, LP length etc but I am dubious on the benefit of whoah technical charting Vs the time spent ruminating on what are for the most part, redundant pontifications. Specifically charting physical symptoms and temping in the 2ww.
I guess I am espousing medium to long term TTCers should chart part-time :laugh2: ie: before Ov - yes; after Ov - no :thumbup:


----------



## Kobuta

Yeah, I agree that SS and trying to decipher a pregnancy from the daily chart movements is a waste of time. I mostly use the SS section of FF to record which herbs I took and any unusual symptoms so that if I need to refer back to them I can.


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> Found out that hubby definitely has low motility today (30%) and google is not my friend :cry: stupid fertility site saying that the only way to get pregnant is IVF :growlmad: well they can stick their IVF!

For dogs and horses, the correlation between motility of semen and actual fertility - is around 30%.
So I *guess* it would be about the same with humans??? :shrug:
"30% motility" is not necessarily an absolute measure of your DH's fertility :flower:
:dust:


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> I'm still this side of O. In the interest of remaining impartial and observant CM seems to be a little more lotiony today and less watery. We're going backwards. Although this was aroung 9AM and I usually check around lunchtime and I know it changes throughout the day so I haven't recorded it as Creamy yet but I might have to if things don't change with my next look. It is what it is. Eggy will come when she's ready.

Are the :spermy: on their way towards Eggy :flower:
What side of O are you on?
Have you entered the DPO zone? :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Kobuta

Ambree said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> Found out that hubby definitely has low motility today (30%) and google is not my friend :cry: stupid fertility site saying that the only way to get pregnant is IVF :growlmad: well they can stick their IVF!
> 
> For dogs and horses, the correlation between motility of semen and actual fertility - is around 30%.
> So I *guess* it would be about the same with humans??? :shrug:
> "30% motility" is not necessarily an absolute measure of your DH's fertility :flower:
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'm not quite sure what you're saying here? My understanding is that of course its a play off between the number of sperm present and the motility of those. What counts is the actual number of sperm that reach the egg. Depending on how long it has been since an egg has been ovulated there will be a varying amount of hyaluronidase needed to puncture the egg, but that aside it takes many millions of suicide bomber sperm to puncture a hole in the egg and for one to get through and fuse. So if there is a low motility but high total count then that can be equivant to normal of each. All theoretically of course. 

HOWEVER, the logic is somewhat confused by the fact that there are different types of motility, none of which have been recorded in the sample. Grade IV motility for example is zero movement, so I'm assuming that isn't counted, but motility is divided into I, II, and III. It is pretty unlikely that even if there was a huge concentration of type III motility sperm that they'd really be getting anywhere past the cervix. You'd need the type I motility to get anywhere. So really, without knowing those details its better to just accept that there is a problem and try to fix it (IMO) :shrug:


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> Found out that hubby definitely has low motility today (30%) and google is not my friend :cry: stupid fertility site saying that the only way to get pregnant is IVF :growlmad: well they can stick their IVF!
> 
> For dogs and horses, the correlation between motility of semen and actual fertility - is around 30%.
> So I *guess* it would be about the same with humans??? :shrug:
> "30% motility" is not necessarily an absolute measure of your DH's fertility :flower:
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you're saying here? My understanding is that of course its a play off between the number of sperm present and the motility of those. What counts is the actual number of sperm that reach the egg. Depending on how long it has been since an egg has been ovulated there will be a varying amount of hyaluronidase needed to puncture the egg, but that aside it takes many millions of suicide bomber sperm to puncture a hole in the egg and for one to get through and fuse. So if there is a low motility but high total count then that can be equivant to normal of each. All theoretically of course.
> 
> HOWEVER, the logic is somewhat confused by the fact that there are different types of motility, none of which have been recorded in the sample. Grade IV motility for example is zero movement, so I'm assuming that isn't counted, but motility is divided into I, II, and III. It is pretty unlikely that even if there was a huge concentration of type III motility sperm that they'd really be getting anywhere past the cervix. You'd need the type I motility to get anywhere. So really, without knowing those details its better to just accept that there is a problem and try to fix it (IMO) :shrug:Click to expand...

What I am saying is that motility is an indicator of movement only. Not Fertility. 
An individual sperm's ability to be fertile is made up of multiple components, of which motility (the ability to move) is one.
There is a tendency to equate fertility with motility when this is not the case; there exists a correlation only. 
By all means accept that motility is low and try to fix it, but do not despair about the sperm's fertility.
:flower:


----------



## rmsh1

Coconuts said:


> It's been reflexology central in my journal for a day or two. I'm doing DIY reflexology at the moment in the run up to O. I did a professional training course many years ago which was amazing!
> I give my feet a good massage and rub up to get them all loose, the 'thumbwalk' all over the soles of my feet then go in and work the reflex points before finishing with a good old oily massage. I'm just doing a fertility one at the moment hitting all the lady bits (tubes, ovaries and uterus) and the glands (thyroid, adrenals, pituitary and hypothalamus) with some pelvic points to get the blood flowing and I also hit the heart too. Not quite as relaxing as having someone do it to you but when you feel the sore spots and crunchy bits you know it needs working right away so there's good and bad. I put a chart in my journal too, hold on...
> https://www.reflexology-research.com/Images/footchart.jpeg
> It's not the best chart but you get the idea.
> Check out a few how to videos on youtube and get to grips with the techniques and you're good to go.
> Oh yeah. The best bit....
> 
> Spoiler
> It's free! :thumbup:

This is brilliant thank you! I am definitely going to do this to myself!!!!


----------



## Kobuta

ok, I understand what you are saying, but it seems a little simplistic (and yes, I know that simple can be better). There is no such thing really as 'a sperm's fertility'. It is always a team job with millions of sperm involved. I'm not despairing about anything, but I did feel cross reading on a fertility specialist's website that with motility less than 40% even an IUI doesn't often work and that they recommend IVF. Sometimes it feels like everything is uphill and difficult all the time. I've been waiting three years to get pregnant again and I'll keep finding more things to do :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree, I'm there! I used to be mad about temps, didn't want to miss one, would look in of FF daily.
I have now let my VIP membership lapse - all the extra bells and whistles just adds to the obsession. I now just enter basic info, temp, BD, CM and OPK results more for a record than anything else. I'd do it on paper but then I can't share that so easily with you guys.
RE temps. I'm temping now to confirm O and I'm planning on packing away thermy at 3/4DPO as soon as my temp shift is clear basically. The 2WW temp watch for me way way too much. If AFs going to come, I'd rather not have it telegraphed by a plummeting temp. I'd rather she just arrive and then start a new cycle straight away. It was good to chart the whole thing for a few months to get a feel of what it looks like but now I only want to know if and when I've O'd. That's it. The rest just stressed me out too much. :headspin:
Each to their own though. It was a nice feeling of control when I was temping all the time. It just got too obsessive in the end and that wasn't any good for me.


----------



## Coconuts

Rmsh1! Go girl :happydance: It's not as relaxing as getting DH to do it to you but my plan is to do it to him while he does it to me to teach him by example then at some later point we can totally relax while the other does the treatment. It's still nice doing it to yourself though. I have been all week. Zen!


----------



## Coconuts

Ambree said:


> Are the :spermy: on their way towards Eggy :flower:
> What side of O are you on?
> Have you entered the DPO zone? :shock: :thumbup:

They sure are, a nice bonk before dinner last night! DH got dressed after and went to rent a movie. Before he left he said "stay there and let gravity do it's job." Isn't he fab. He's really on board the baby train now. When I was upset about the pregnancy announcement yesterday he said that he didn't want to see me sad any more but happy and pregnant. I said me too and said 'well you know what to do!' :winkwink: :cloud9: I got very lucky with that man. Aw, look at his little face, such a cutie!!!

I'm still waiting to O. OPK looked a touch darker yesterday but still 100% negative. I think it was just a normal fluctuation. Could be today but I don't think so. Hoping for a bit more of a CM change before then. It's pretty much watery but would like at least a little EWCM this month. I think my EW tends to stay up and in there which I suppose is good that it's where it needs to be :shrug: Could be a while yet. 
Trying to just be patient and not set targets and limits for my body and just let it do what it does. It's hard.


----------



## timeforababy

Kobuta said:


> ok, I understand what you are saying, but it seems a little simplistic (and yes, I know that simple can be better). There is no such thing really as 'a sperm's fertility'. It is always a team job with millions of sperm involved. I'm not despairing about anything, but I did feel cross reading on a fertility specialist's website that with motility less than 40% even an IUI doesn't often work and that they recommend IVF. Sometimes it feels like everything is uphill and difficult all the time. I've been waiting three years to get pregnant again and I'll keep finding more things to do :shrug:

Did you speak to anyone about the results? There are different parameters for testing sperm as each center does it differently, and they should have a range of results they give you as a comparator. Also, the timing at which the sample gets to them is the important bit, I can't remember if you were driving there and it was a touch and go? (Or was that Lola?).

-----

My baseline temps seem a bit higher now that it's warmer, it's a bit strange, anyone who has been charting a long time in temperate countries find that? I was always 35.6-35.8 before O but the last two days have been 36.1(ish). This is in Celsius so a F temp would be a bigger difference. Was planning on going out in the garden as it's the beginning of a long weekend but weather is not looking great.

*Coco *- fingers crossed O is soon and SMEP works!

Hugs to anyone who needs one and a :brat: who needs one.


----------



## Coconuts

Time, love your sign off, 'hugs for anyone who needs one'. You're so lovely.

Just popping in to say, speak of the devil!!! EWCM :yipee:!!!! Nice thick blob with a 3cm stretch, maybe 4cm (TMI?) clouded with last nights boy stuff. We're in production people.

Good job it's the weekend, DH is going to see some action with the good stuff in town! :winkwink: FXD for the +OPK sometime this weekend...... but whatever (yeah right?!) I feel boosted.

Is it weird to have your mood do a 180 all because of a snotty bit of CM?

:yipee:


----------



## Kobuta

Not weird coco, it's business time!

Thanks timeforbaby, I'll take hugs. I'm being a moody broody!


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> They sure are, a nice bonk before dinner last night! DH got dressed after and went to rent a movie. Before he left he said "stay there and let gravity do it's job." Isn't he fab. He's really on board the baby train now. When I was upset about the pregnancy announcement yesterday he said that he didn't want to see me sad any more but happy and pregnant. I said me too and said 'well you know what to do!' :winkwink: :cloud9: I got very lucky with that man. Aw, look at his little face, such a cutie!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting to O. OPK looked a touch darker yesterday but still 100% negative. I think it was just a normal fluctuation. Could be today but I don't think so. Hoping for a bit more of a CM change before then. It's pretty much watery but would like at least a little EWCM this month. I think my EW tends to stay up and in there which I suppose is good that it's where it needs to be :shrug: Could be a while yet.
> Trying to just be patient and not set targets and limits for my body and just let it do what it does. It's hard.

ha ha! we :sex: before dinner too! My hubs dropped a secret on my the other day that could have saved us some money. It seems his ex-wife (I KNEW i didnt like her) became pregnant wiht his child and had an abortion. They were married very young and it didnt last long, and i got the sense that he only found out AFTER the fact. We have been together for 4 years and through all this TTC he has never mentioned this. You think he would spill hte beans when i told him he had to fill a cup!!!


----------



## Ambree

haa ... these quixotic and exasperating yet endearing OHs and DHs - what would we do without them?! xx:shrug: :kiss:

*Coco* sounds like this weekend is you and your DH's chase the egg Super O bonkathon! I really hope this is 'the one' and you have your long awaited darling little bean soon :hugs::crib:

*Lola* your chart looks like you are about to Ov soon - I hope this is your BFP cycle also :flower:
:dust:


*Joeys* it's nearly :test: time! :happydance:GL! :happydance:


----------



## Ambree

timeforababy said:


> *My baseline temps seem a bit higher now that it's warmer, it's a bit strange, anyone who has been charting a long time in temperate countries find that?* I was always 35.6-35.8 before O but the last two days have been 36.1(ish). This is in Celsius so a F temp would be a bigger difference. Was planning on going out in the garden as it's the beginning of a long weekend but weather is not looking great.

:hi: yep my temps refelect the season and environment that I am in.
On hot days/nights when it is 35C, my pre O temps are up 0.5 to 1.0 C
IE in Summer my pre O temps are 36.3 to 36.5 C
and in winter my pre O temps are 35.8 to 36.3 C
:thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

how are you ladies doing? i am ok haven't tested yet no symptoms of af yet. my stomach has been all kinds of weird no cramps and every now and then have a nausous feeling in my stomach


----------



## LolaM

Ambree said:


> *Lola* your chart looks like you are about to Ov soon - I hope this is your BFP cycle also :flower:
> :dust:


Ive got a few more days, i start OPK on CD 11


----------



## Kobuta

I went to the market today and at one stall I was putting lemons in a bag when I suddenly noticed this terrible smell. The lady behind the counter was taking fresh lemons from a box of moldy ones and putting them in the 'for sale' box. The smell was so bad I had to drop my stash and get away :sick: :sick:


----------



## Ambree

LolaM said:


> Ive got a few more days, i start OPK on CD 11

haa I guess my concept of 'soon' is also long distance :haha:
The next time my Ov will correspond with TTC, is in August .. so to me, your Ov D is soon :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## Ambree

joeys3453 said:


> *how are you ladies doing?* i am ok haven't tested yet no symptoms of af yet. my stomach has been all kinds of weird no cramps and every now and then have a nausous feeling in my stomach

All good here :thumbup:
Had a very domestic day and worked on the never ending story (house chores) :hangwashing: . I also decided to book myself in for a personal_treat ... well maybe '_treat' is the wrong word as it doesn't feel good at the time ... and will splash out on some botox :shhh:. It's my alternative to expensive face _creams AND I see a result. Other than that, not much else to report except getting ready for work tomorrow and daydreaming of August. Hmmm...

Joeys: When are you going to test? :flow:
FX'd for you :dust:

PS: Sorry Ladies I had to add an underscore to some words to null the automatic advertising link.


----------



## Ambree

Kobuta said:


> I went to the market today and at one stall I was putting lemons in a bag when I suddenly noticed this terrible smell. The lady behind the counter was taking fresh lemons from a box of moldy ones and putting them in the 'for sale' box. The smell was so bad I had to drop my stash and get away :sick: :sick:

Phew! thumbs down to bad smells!
Definitely not the place to buy 'fresh' lemons from :shock:


----------



## Ambree

BTW is anyone else finding the incessant pop up advertisements on B&B really annoying? :gun:
( ... unless it is my computer settings? :shrug:)


----------



## rmsh1

Ambree said:


> BTW is anyone else finding the incessant pop up advertisements on B&B really annoying? :gun:
> ( ... unless it is my computer settings? :shrug:)

YES! But I get them at odd times. Some days I dont get any and some days I get them for every single thread I click on. Very annoying!


----------



## Ambree

B&B have really flooded the forum with the increase in advertising. It's a PITA.
(Hello B&B admin why do you have so many adverts ... and if you are going to have intrusive adverts then you ought to include a REPORT button for the adverts ..
because they are messing with us hormonal Ladies who DONT LIKE IT! when we cannot READ the forum because some Muppet advertising keeps reloading itself on the screen.)
NOT . HAPPY . JAN!:comp:


----------



## Ambree

Okay. That feels better :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Hehehe that made me giggle! 

I feel VERY hormonal today, lucky I am not getting any pop ups today or I may have thrown my laptop already. I had a stupid dream where I didn't get a BFN, but my temp plummetted, and it has me in a downer this morning


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> Hehehe that made me giggle!
> 
> I feel VERY hormonal today, lucky I am not getting any pop ups today or I may have thrown my laptop already. I had a stupid dream where I didn't get a BFN, but my temp plummetted, and it has me in a downer this morning

OH! Not good rmsh :hugs2:Don't worry it is just a dream.
Lots of times I have dreams where I can fly, but it never happens in the real world :wacko: 
plane: don't count :winkwink: and astral travel is another topic altogether!)

Now, because I am a little slower than usual this evening (just a tad :haha:):
did your temp plummet in the dream or in actuality?

When are you due to :test:
Have I read your chart correctly, and you are 11DPO?


----------



## rmsh1

Yes I am 11 dpo, and no it didn't plummet (yet!). FF tells me to test on the 10th but that is when we head to Rome, so if no spotting to indicate AF is coming, I may test on the 9th, otherwise wait til we are in Rome and test there


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> Yes I am 11 dpo, and no it didn't plummet (yet!). FF tells me to test on the 10th but that is when we head to Rome, so if no spotting to indicate AF is coming, I may test on the 9th, otherwise wait til we are in Rome and test there

Good Plan :thumbup:
Do you usually get spotting before AF? How many days beforehand?
(Rome sounds great! :happydance:
I hope you and your OH have a wonderful time no matter what BF? eventuates :flower:)


----------



## rmsh1

I didn't think I did spot, but last cycle I was paying particularly careful attention and had some very light brown cm two days and one day before AF, and I started to get AF cramps around then too, so I wont be testing if those things occur, will just wait for AF :(

This cycle we did everything correct again too, just my silly long cycles make me uncomfortable


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> I didn't think I did spot, but last cycle I was paying particularly careful attention and had some very light brown cm two days and one day before AF, and I started to get AF cramps around then too, so I wont be testing if those things occur, will just wait for AF :(
> 
> This cycle we did everything correct again too, just my silly long cycles make me uncomfortable

Me too!
I didn't think I did 'spots' but apparently I do - usually about 12 - 24 hours before AF. I guess it's the polite way of telling me she's arrived :winkwink:

For me long cycles would make TTC nearly impossible, but I imagine long cycles would also make test time that much more nerve wracking. :hugs: Have you always had long cycles?


----------



## rmsh1

I have always had 33-36 day cycles, but now they are in the 40s. I do not know why. I want to see a doc this cycle if no bfp, as it is a year since I stopped bc, no bfp, and my cycles are now playing up. Hopefully that is enough for them to do a full blood work anyway!


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> I have always had 33-36 day cycles, but now they are in the 40s. I do not know why. I want to see a doc this cycle if no bfp, as it is a year since I stopped bc, no bfp, and my cycles are now playing up. Hopefully that is enough for them to do a full blood work anyway!

Yep, if there's no BFP this cycle then definitely see a Doc ASAP. NOT to be an alarmist :flower: but for the most important reason that seeing a professional will help provide answers to your questions - questions that while they remain 'unknown', create doubt and worry :flow:

Sending you hope and hugs rmsh:hugs:
and FX'd :dust:
May 9 is your special day :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck for Rome testing, that would be so great huh?!

My cycles are like yours Rmsh1. Most cycles have O around CD21/22 but 23 and 24 keeps popping up, looking like this cycle too and sometime CD28. It's such a pain but I guess I've just got to suck it up and be patient.

AFM, I had some EWCM yesterday :yipee: We chased the egg yesterday and I'm hoping for the +OPK today but if not, it should be somewhere close by.

I'll just keep going with the reflexology. Might get DH involved in it today :smug:


----------



## rmsh1

It would be great to get a bfp right before I try to see a doc LOL 

I have heard conflicting things here in the UK about when docs will see you after bc, some say 24 months (arghhhh!!!), others say 12 months. So I will go and see what they say. I also have multi nodular goitre, but up to 5 years ago, normal thyroid hormone levels (haven't tested again) so I will play that card too, telling them I haven't been tested in ages.

We are moving back to NZ in October, so I wanted to get the ball rolling here as I think it will all cost more at home


----------



## Coconuts

Ohhh, NZ very jelly!!!
Just put your foot down I rekon. 'I want answers and I'm not leaving until I get some!' :hissy: style.


----------



## rmsh1

The long cycles frustrate me terribly. I was so regular before now, I ovulated on CD20 every single month since coming of bc up til now. And now for these last two cycles, I get to about CD24 and I start to panic. I cannot help it at all, I just question my fertility and get really worried about it. All the literature I have read says if you do not ovulate before CD24, you might not be very fertile due to the age of the egg. Hmph!

But if there is one positive, it seems this cycle may have been shorter than the last! And if no bfp, I can enjoy some wine in Rome :)


----------



## rmsh1

The NHS doesn't seem to really care if you demand answers, if your local area says no help for 24 months, that is it! Grrrr but I think I am a different category due to my thyroid cysts, so we will see. I dont even see the same doc every time, but I will ask for a female doc this time, I do not think male doctors can possibly understand a females perspective about it all


----------



## Ambree

Coconuts said:


> Good luck for Rome testing, that would be so great huh?!
> 
> My cycles are like yours Rmsh1. Most cycles have O around CD21/22 but 23 and 24 keeps popping up, looking like this cycle too and sometime CD28. It's such a pain but I guess I've just got to suck it up and be patient.
> 
> AFM, I had some EWCM yesterday :yipee: We chased the egg yesterday and I'm hoping for the +OPK today but if not, it should be somewhere close by.
> 
> I'll just keep going with the reflexology. Might get DH involved in it today :smug:

woot woot for the EWCM!
surely that must mean the illusive +OPK is about to reveal itself! :flasher:
But if not, don't worry team cocos :bodyb::bodyb:, you have the training and preparation to get across the line (and catch the Egg!) in the event of a TTC marathon :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Coconuts said:


> Good luck for Rome testing, that would be so great huh?!
> 
> My cycles are like yours Rmsh1. Most cycles have O around CD21/22 but 23 and 24 keeps popping up, looking like this cycle too and sometime CD28. It's such a pain but I guess I've just got to suck it up and be patient.
> 
> AFM, I had some EWCM yesterday :yipee: We chased the egg yesterday and I'm hoping for the +OPK today but if not, it should be somewhere close by.
> 
> I'll just keep going with the reflexology. Might get DH involved in it today :smug:

Yay for EWCM! That is my biggest clue O is going to happen, so far I have not had that and not O'd.

I gave my feet a good massge yesterday, just for pracise, and I might try to get OH to do it next time, but it definitely felt good!


----------



## Ambree

rmsh1 said:


> The long cycles frustrate me terribly. I was so regular before now, I ovulated on CD20 every single month since coming of bc up til now. *And now for these last two cycles, I get to about CD24 and I start to panic. *I cannot help it at all, I just question my fertility and get really worried about it.

Has anything changed at all the past two cycles? Ie: Vitamin supplements? Weight gain / loss? 



rmsh1 said:


> *All the literature I have read says if you do not ovulate before CD24, you might not be very fertile due to the age of the egg.* Hmph!

Hmm that is not good. We'll have to come up with some counter literature, or some counter strategies to get that Ov Day back before CD24 :flower:



rmsh1 said:


> But if there is one positive, it seems this cycle may have been shorter than the last! And if no bfp, I can enjoy some wine in Rome :)

ALWAYS you have to keep value and a secret stash of happiness in a place that is not dependent on a BFP. 
:thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

Nothing changed in the last two cycles at all, I have been taking folic acid for months, and now have just ordered some pregnacare as I thought maybe it would be better to just start taking the full works now, see if that helps. 

I have not yet tried anything to try to bring O forward, I ordered vitex, but am going to talk to the doc first as there is the risk vitex will lengthen my cycles, and I dont want to take that risk until speaking to a doc.

the only thing that did change is I started charting LOL! But I dont think that is stressing me as I am completely within the temping rhythm now, and I just wake naturally, no alarms.

I have also ordered myself some rescue remedy, decided I should take that when I start to feel stressed, it worked well for my stressed cat LOL


----------



## rmsh1

Oh and to make myself feel better I often look through FF charts for people with long cycles that get bfps, so I do know it is possible, and mine are no where near as long as others, I would just like my 34 day cycles back please!


----------



## Ambree

When I stopped taking 100mg Vitamin B each day, and changed to 50mg every second day (only because I became complacent)
my cycles went from CL 28 (Ov Day 14-15) 
to CL 25-26 (Ov Day 12 - 13).
But now:
Because I want to delay my predicted Ov date in August,
I have resumed taking 100mg Vit. B Supplement each day
(2 x 50mg tabs of META B, by Metagenics),
so that my CL will go from 25 to 28 again, and my Ov day will be CD 14-15 instead of CD13.

Maybe if you reduce the folic acid supplement, it will reduce your CL and make your Ov day earlier? :flower: :shrug:


----------



## Kobuta

I'm from NZ originally too rmsh! Windy Wellington girl :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Interesting about the Bvits Ambree, I'm taking those. Although my cycles only seem to go out of whack the first month I take them, usually getting longer. 

OPK in an hour.

Rmsh1, I took vitex for three months, didn't really get the effect I wanted and my O day did get postponed by a few days too although it did help my LP.
I'm considering soy (natures clomid so they say) but MrsIne tried it one and her cycle just went on and on and she didn't O for ages and we don't want that do we. :nope:

Think I'm just going to stick with the B vits. Got pregnant with them first month out and after the m/c things regulated back to normal pretty quick and I've always seen a bit of EW with it so I think my body likes it. :shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

rmsh, you have lots of plans and hopefully you won't even need the doctor appointment. Even if you do, you are right they should look at your thyroid. I think I've said that I have an underactive thyroid, which has been stable for 10 years. Recent tests showed I needed a higher dose, I asked for a retest as I've read if you have thyroid issues and haven't had your levels checked in the 6 months prior to TTC you should be retested. I'm convinced it was to blame for my 42 day cycle. 

Ambree, you have a great way with words. Thanks for sharing :hugs: I think the secret stash of happiness not dependant on a BFP is something I have to invest in.


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 said:


> The NHS doesn't seem to really care if you demand answers, if your local area says no help for 24 months, that is it! Grrrr but I think I am a different category due to my thyroid cysts, so we will see. I dont even see the same doc every time, but I will ask for a female doc this time, I do not think male doctors can possibly understand a females perspective about it all

I find it the complete opposite. My female doc must think I'm a freak because she didn't have any problems having her 2 (whoop dee doo), so I've made the next appointment with OH's doc who is well known in the practise for actually listening to patients and telling them stuff.

Male doctors probably understand the frustration more than female doctors. Like how I've always found that the ones who do better smears are the less experienced female docs or male docs rather than the female ones.

:) that's just me though.

You might want to ask for copies of any tests you get done here before you leave for NZ (but keep asking them, the NHS isn't really very good)


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> Interesting about the Bvits Ambree, I'm taking those. Although my cycles only seem to go out of whack the first month I take them, usually getting longer.
> 
> OPK in an hour.
> 
> Rmsh1, I took vitex for three months, didn't really get the effect I wanted and my O day did get postponed by a few days too although it did help my LP.
> I'm considering soy (natures clomid so they say) but MrsIne tried it one and her cycle just went on and on and she didn't O for ages and we don't want that do we. :nope:
> 
> Think I'm just going to stick with the B vits. Got pregnant with them first month out and after the m/c things regulated back to normal pretty quick and I've always seen a bit of EW with it so I think my body likes it. :shrug:

:happydance: +OPK for today?

I was considering soy as I ovulate late (CD20/CD21 of 28-30 day cycle). I'm not sure what to do now. Not going to mess with anything this month as still up for blood tests but need to decide on something. One year of TTC anniversary next month. :coffee:


----------



## Kobuta

Soy isoflavones act just like clomid and have a huge success rate according to one informal study of women on FF. Apparently 77% of women got pregnant first try with it! :shock:

The problem I have with soy isoflavones is that they are essentially a synthesized drug. They are so refined that it's akin to making cocaine from a coca plant. There is confusion amongst scientists about whether soy is healthy or not, and in most of my study materials we are told to stay away as much as possible. In Asia where they eat the most soy it is almost always fermented into miso which has a very different effect on the body. Soy isoflavones are the refined estrogenic/anti-estrogenic compounds in soy. Some say they cause breast cancer or thyroid depression others say they heal those things, but one thing is agreed on - isolating the isoflavones out of the soybeans has no traditional use or history to refer back on, and almost no scientific testing o funding, so it s a big unknown. I don't class it as a natural treatment as it can only be made in a laboratory.


----------



## joeys3453

I have a feeling af will be coming in a few days or when I stop taking the progesterone. Supplement. My temp didn't. Feel warm and feeling a little cramping. But never took my temp. :cry:


----------



## Ambree

joeys3453 said:


> I have a feeling af will be coming in a few days or when I stop taking the progesterone. Supplement. My temp didn't. Feel warm and feeling a little cramping. But never took my temp. :cry:

Hmm very cryptic. 
But what if the feeling is wrong? 
And all this uncertainty cannot be good :flower:
(Admittedly I am a POAS maniac, but I think you should :test:)
We are all here in B&B cyberspace :wacko: 
if the news is good, we will cheer you loud and on :thumbup:
and if the news is not so good, maybe we can help you feel better :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Kobuta said:


> I'm from NZ originally too rmsh! Windy Wellington girl :thumbup:

Ha! That's funny, I grew up in Wellington, in the Hutt LOL

Where in Welly were you?


----------



## rmsh1

Ambree said:


> When I stopped taking 100mg Vitamin B each day, and changed to 50mg every second day (only because I became complacent)
> my cycles went from CL 28 (Ov Day 14-15)
> to CL 25-26 (Ov Day 12 - 13).
> But now:
> Because I want to delay my predicted Ov date in August,
> I have resumed taking 100mg Vit. B Supplement each day
> (2 x 50mg tabs of META B, by Metagenics),
> so that my CL will go from 25 to 28 again, and my Ov day will be CD 14-15 instead of CD13.
> 
> Maybe if you reduce the folic acid supplement, it will reduce your CL and make your Ov day earlier? :flower: :shrug:

i dont want to lower the folic acid as it is crucial to growing embryos. I started taking it last year and it is only my last two cycles that have been so long, so not sure it is that. I am super paranoid about not taking the folic acid as my OHs sister had to terminate a pregnancy due to neural tube defects. She wasn't TTC so wasn't taking folic acid, and it was all very heart breaking


----------



## rmsh1

Kobuta said:


> Soy isoflavones act just like clomid and have a huge success rate according to one informal study of women on FF. Apparently 77% of women got pregnant first try with it! :shock:
> 
> The problem I have with soy isoflavones is that they are essentially a synthesized drug. They are so refined that it's akin to making cocaine from a coca plant. There is confusion amongst scientists about whether soy is healthy or not, and in most of my study materials we are told to stay away as much as possible. In Asia where they eat the most soy it is almost always fermented into miso which has a very different effect on the body. Soy isoflavones are the refined estrogenic/anti-estrogenic compounds in soy. Some say they cause breast cancer or thyroid depression others say they heal those things, but one thing is agreed on - isolating the isoflavones out of the soybeans has no traditional use or history to refer back on, and almost no scientific testing o funding, so it s a big unknown. I don't class it as a natural treatment as it can only be made in a laboratory.

It is the thyroid effects that are stopping me from even considering soy. I cannot risk my thyroid problems becoming an issue. I just have cysts on my thyroid, so far as I know they are not affecting my hormones at all, but will get it all tested. They are doing no harm and are not cancerous. My last ultrasound was 5 years ago, and I had about 15 cysts at that time


----------



## Kobuta

That is so sad rmsh1. :sad1: you could make it up by eating a diet higher in greens?

I grew up in island bay and we also had a family beach shack in Paekakariki.


----------



## rmsh1

onebumpplease said:


> rmsh, you have lots of plans and hopefully you won't even need the doctor appointment. Even if you do, you are right they should look at your thyroid. I think I've said that I have an underactive thyroid, which has been stable for 10 years. Recent tests showed I needed a higher dose, I asked for a retest as I've read if you have thyroid issues and haven't had your levels checked in the 6 months prior to TTC you should be retested. I'm convinced it was to blame for my 42 day cycle.
> 
> Ambree, you have a great way with words. Thanks for sharing :hugs: I think the secret stash of happiness not dependant on a BFP is something I have to invest in.

Yeah this cycle I am lucky to be ending it on a good note (Rome) to keep my spirits high, but I will still be very disappointed. As we all are! If my thyroid hormones are out of whack and that is why my cycle is longer, I will be happy that it is an easy fix


----------



## Kobuta

Oh, that comment was about folic acid, so sorry to hear about the thyroid cysts. That sounds really nasty :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

Kobuta said:


> That is so sad rmsh1. :sad1: you could make it up by eating a diet higher in greens?
> 
> I grew up in island bay and we also had a family beach shack in Paekakariki.

I know, very sad :(

We used to camp in Paekakariki! LOL For a while we lived in Wainuiomata (didn't stick around there very long!) and there was this rhyme - 

"Paekakariki, the girls are cheeky, Wainuiomata, the girls are smarter" LOL Yeah right!!!

I did all my High schooling in the Hutt and did my undergrad degree at Victoria before moving to Auckland to do Masters and stayed there up til we moved to London. We are moving back to Auckland in October. Not many kiwis on this site! Where are you living now?


----------



## rmsh1

Kobuta said:


> Oh, that comment was about folic acid, so sorry to hear about the thyroid cysts. That sounds really nasty :wacko:

You know they sound nasty but really they make no difference to me! I only knew I had them when I once felt a really big one, went to the doc and got referred straight away. They did ultrasounds and didn't even need to take biopsies or anything as they are just little bags of harmless fluid. The large one has since popped, I felt it go, so there are only little ones left. I dont mind them so long as they are not messing with my hormone levels!

But yes my OH's sister was devastated at her 3 months scan to discover the problems. My OH was there with her, very hard. She is now 6 months pregnant now with a healthy wee boy, so we are happy for her (although of course I am secretly very jealous)


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> I have a feeling af will be coming in a few days or when I stop taking the progesterone. Supplement. My temp didn't. Feel warm and feeling a little cramping. But never took my temp. :cry:

aw joeys :(

don't worry about temping, enjoy the next few days and then take a test.

big hugs, and keep the faith.


----------



## Coconuts

FXD Joeys, you're not out yet!!!

No +OPK for me although it's looks a bit darker than the others so there's hope for tomorrow :coffee: We did the do anyway :winkwink:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies! you are the best. I am just going to try to enjoy today and not stess just went out with hd for some lunch and we stopped and got some cherry berry soft serve yogurt and came home laying on the couch watching some basketball. i am going to test tomorrow morning. 

i feel bad for hd because i am a roaring B*tch these last few days. i can't control it it just happens. he was like you might have to get off the stuff your on if it is making you that moody!:cry: so hopefully tomorrow will be good news!:shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for all the ladies here


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeeek! Hope you sleep well and get what you've been waiting for tomorrow :bfp: will be thinking of you and Wookie on big test day!
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Kobuta

Sorry you've been feeling so irritable Joeys. Hopefully it's all because of a BFP.


----------



## MrsChezek

Reading about all the supplements you ladies have tried made me panic a little. :dohh: I only take a multi vitamin, a folic acid supplement (1g) and just started taking baby aspirin a week ago! I haven't taken DHA but have now read up about it and decided to give it a try. Should I expect any changes in my cycle once it arrives and I start taking it??

*Ambree* - my secret stash of happiness is our wine cellar :winkwink: Every time it's a negative result, I dip into it and pull out a bottle!!! :wine:

*Kobuta* - I share your view on soy isoflavones. I switched from milk to soy milk many years ago and after a couple years, my hair was falling out and my body was all messed up. As soon as I read articles about how it might be messing with your thyroid, I stopped drinking it and switched back to milk and my body became normal again! It's scary really! I guess just cause something comes from nature doesn't make it good for you. I do love steamed soy beans and miso but try to stay away from the highly processed stuff.


Good luck tomorrow *Joeys*!!! I sure hope IUI#2 did it's magic for you! :hugs: Here's to a :bfp: in the morning! 
:dust:

*Coco* - hope you get that dark line tomorrow! 

AFM, I'm kicking off SMEP today with a healthy dose of :sex: - it's on the menu tonight as dessert :haha: As much as I've enjoyed a good week of sushi, wine, and medium rare meats, DH and I are excited to start trying again :happydance:

Hope this week is a good one for all of us! Lots of +'s, smileys and dark lines!!
:dust: :baby: :dust: to all!
:hug:


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> AFM, I'm kicking off SMEP today with a healthy dose of :sex: - it's on the menu tonight as dessert :haha: As much as I've enjoyed a good week of sushi, wine, and medium rare meats, DH and I are excited to start trying again :happydance:
> 
> Hope this week is a good one for all of us! Lots of +'s, smileys and dark lines!!
> :dust: :baby: :dust: to all!
> :hug:

lets hope so. Im also trying the SMEP but i started 2 days ago, even though its TECHNICALLY not in my "fertile" period, its still fun to try. I start OPK tomorrow.


----------



## Kobuta

MrsChezek, soy isoflavones are even more extreme! I'm so sorry that happened to you. To make a single 200mg soy isoflavone pill, a laboratory has to refine about 150g of pure soy powder.

In herbalism I never use ingredients at that quantity. I'm taking whole licorice and peony root before ovulation at 10g each. Most people take less, say 1-2 grams per day, but I am giving myself a higher (but within allowable dosage limits) dose of 10g per day because I buy my own herbs from the wholesaler and can do so cheaply. If I ovulated CD15 I would have taken about as much licorice as it would have taken in soy to make just one soy isoflavone pill. :wacko: 

That kind of thing makes me so concerned that the soy pills are marketed as natural when they are a concentrated shot. 

By all means, if someone wants to eat 150g of soy powder from days 2-7 or whatever then at least then they're using a food, although I would have to reiterate that historically Asians eating soy as a traditional diet never ate soy beans as is. They pay respect to the fact that it has some crazy properties and ensure it is very well fermented before eating it.


----------



## Kobuta

Had a tiny little spot of pink in my cm this morning so I am putting on my back to real life hat and I have paid the bills, cleaning the house and paid for a new delivery of herbs. I've been in lala land the last week, but it can't continue forever. I had a big cry on Saturday because I realized I was feeling low self esteem from perceived lack of value. That's my wakeup call that I need to get busy and spend less time on BnB and more time doing things that enrich DH's and my life. 

From the look of things the trouble may have been with DH's sperm all this time, and really I am surprised, but it is what it is and it gives us the next 'thing' to work on. Since I've been trying to regulate my cycles into a shorter cycle with stronger ovulation, everything will hopefully fall into place after a few months of supplements for boosting DH's bits and bobs.


----------



## Coconuts

That's better K, glad you're feeling better and have been able to put your finger on the problem. Sorry about the red but did it go away again? I'm popping over to your journal to find out more. We all get a bit too attached to BnB (I know I need to limit myself again :dohh:) Thinking about doing some painting this week just to distract myself from the computer for a while.

Good luck testers!!!!

:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

My temp is dropping so suspect AF is on her way :(


----------



## Coconuts

Nonsense, it's about to shoot up into the stratosphere. Where you are right now exactly is why I will not be temping my LP :hugs: I hope you get a great surprise:argh: :dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Last cycle I was sick at this time, so my temp shot up the day AF came, so I am interested in seeing what it does naturally in the days before AF.

I can taste the wine in Rome already!


----------



## rmsh1

oh I do love the surprise smiley!


----------



## timeforababy

Kobuta said:


> I had a big cry on Saturday because I realized I was feeling low self esteem from perceived lack of value. That's my wakeup call that I need to get busy and spend less time on BnB and more time doing things that enrich DH's and my life.

Absolutely, this! :hugs:

We've just spent 45 minutes in the garden and feel much better (fingers crossed it's not going to rain) and DH piped up saying that since we aren't spending all our money on a child, why not spend it employing a gardener. :D

Fingers crossed to anyone testing! I forgot to temp this morning, slept in as it's a holiday here today.


----------



## Coconuts

_I can taste the wine in Rome_
Yeah, the champers to celebrate. You're not out yet madam!


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 said:


> Last cycle I was sick at this time, so my temp shot up the day AF came, so I am interested in seeing what it does naturally in the days before AF.
> 
> I can taste the wine in Rome already!

:D Not out until the red lady sings!

Hope you have a lovely Bank holiday (not stressing about temp drop).


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys!!!! Get up and test!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

well i tested this morning and it was a big fat bfn! :cry: i had the worst headache yesterday and was so hot i looked like i was sunburnt. slept like crap last night and still have a headache and am really hot but all this resulted in a bfn!:cry::cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

:cry: aw joeys :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Joeys :hugs: you must feel so blue :cry: Virtual hugs
:hug:


----------



## rmsh1

Coconuts said:


> _I can taste the wine in Rome_
> Yeah, the champers to celebrate. You're not out yet madam!

Ohhhh you just reminded me of prosecco! Think I will deserve a glass or two of that!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks it is just so dishearting getting your hopes up thinking this one is the month an dthen you see a big not pregnant! all i want to do is just curl in a ball and cry!:cry::cry:


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks everyone for the PMA. I felt really bummed this morning, but feeling a bit better now. 

It is pouring here timeforababy, I was so happy so see some sunshine when I woke up but it quickly disappeard and now the rain looks here to stay


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: joeys, I have been too scared to even test yet :(


----------



## rmsh1

joeys3453 said:


> thanks it is just so dishearting getting your hopes up thinking this one is the month an dthen you see a big not pregnant! all i want to do is just curl in a ball and cry!:cry::cry:

I have done a bit of this I will admit. It is 1pm and I am still in my pyjamas.....


----------



## joeys3453

i hear you i was scared to test this morning to but what can you do! i just can't wait for one day that hopefully i get a BFP. i just don't know if that is going to happen! :nope:


----------



## rmsh1

I feel the same, I try to imagine being pregnant, but it is getting harder with each passing cycle

Like all the lovely ladies say on here, we have to think of the positives, pick ourselves up and try again


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i am sure i will it is just frustrating because this month will be our one year anniversary and it would have been nice to get pregnant on that. also just hearing about all the other ladies i know that have gotten married after us and they are already pregnant I would say there are 5 of them! :cry:


----------



## Kobuta

I think I'm broken. I get stressed out when I think I could be pregnant and cheer up again as soon as I decide I am not, usually a few days before AF LOL. Once I have come to the conclusion that I'm not pregnant then I know its out of my hands and I can get on with being normal and I have a goal to achieve again. Silly I know!


----------



## Kobuta

DH and I had our five year anniversary a couple of months ago Joeys! All is not lost. There is still time :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

I invested a lot of myself in the last cycle that ended with a string of BFNs and AF. It was the first one since the m/c and people keep saying you're so much more fertile after. I really thought that would be the one. Obviously not. It's an even more bitter pill to swallow Joeys when you really have your heart convinced. Lots of DH cuddles are what the doctor orders for a case of heartbreak. With each new cycle there is new hope :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

Forgot to bring a small ray of Coco sunshine to the thread today. Not as exciting as a BFP but look what I got on my OPK today! Not a traditional positive but for me this is a green light :sex::sex::sex:
 



Attached Files:







07:05:12 CD23 OPK.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> thanks it is just so dishearting getting your hopes up thinking this one is the month an dthen you see a big not pregnant! all i want to do is just curl in a ball and cry!:cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I recommend curling up into a big ball and crying :(


----------



## joeys3453

thanks Kobuta. in june hd and i will be together for 10 years. I know we have not been married that long but can't believe it will be 10 years:dohh: i know there is time and hopefully we will have our :baby: when god wants us to it is just so :cry: when you really want it and nothing!:nope:


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy & coco thanks! i appreciate it. Just sucks not the thing you want to start a monday off with plus i have to work till 9 tonight. Plus hd has softball so maybe it is a good thing I am not going because I am so sick of people asking when are you guys going to have kids and i just want to :cry: when they ask especially when i get a bfn!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Kobuta* - your knowledge of herbs amazes me! My mom is into this sort of thing but I never got into it. I hope everything falls into place for you asap and you get that sticky bean!!! Good job on optimizing your cycles!!! Very impressive :thumbup:

*timeforbaby* - i'm glad you got to sleep in and enjoy the outdoors. Fresh air and sleep always do me good :flower:

Big big hugs to *Joeys*! :hugs: I'm so sorry to hearis there still a chance since the :witch: hasn't shown? I'm not sure how IUI works yetand you'll get your :bfp: eventually! Keep trying!!! For now, do something special for yourselfyou deserve some loving' :hug:

Go *Coco*!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex: Party time!!!! :winkwink:

I'm doing alright. Got DH's SA results back and things seem to be good at his end. He's got 45% motility and 161 mill/cc but the doc said the quantity was low - DH said that to me upfront cause he was a bit unmotivated by the cup concept :blush: :winkwink: So we're assuming he's in good condition - kudos to him at 41 I guess!! I had my pelvic ultrasound in March and they said everything looked great too so I guess we'll just have to keep trying!!!!! Starting OPKs tomorrow so FX.

Hope everyone's Monday got a little better and that we get some more good news like Coco's soon!
(((((Group HUG)))))
:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

MrsChezek thanks. I don't think she will come until i stop taking my progesterone suppliments. That is what happened last month. i stopped taking them on 14 dpo and got my period 2 days later. so i guess it all depends when I stop taking it i believe.:nope:


----------



## MrsChezek

joeys3453 said:


> MrsChezek thanks. I don't think she will come until i stop taking my progesterone suppliments. That is what happened last month. i stopped taking them on 14 dpo and got my period 2 days later. so i guess it all depends when I stop taking it i believe.:nope:

:cry: I'm so sad for you! :hugs:
I really wanted this round to be it for you! Hope the sadness goes away soon and you can take on the next cycle even with more vigor!!!! :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks i hope so too. i don't seem to be crying or anything right now and I think it is because I kind of think it isn't going to happen so it doesn't hurt as bad when I see not pregnant. but I just want to keep saying when is it my turn! why can't we all be the lucky ones like everyone else????:cry:


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, I'm working until 8.30 so will think of you as we troop through the last hour. DH is going until 10pm tonight. My turn on Wednesday though. Hate teaching late but got to do it for the workers. It's only twice a week.
I manage to keep it together until I see DH. Then I cry when I tell him then I kind of re group and get a plan of action together for the new cycle. :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

coco i hear you hd took me for lunch since we won't see each other till tonight. we talked about what we will do next cycle and we decided to go again for IUI #3. hopefully it will be the right one. I am also going to ask about back to back IUI's if that will make a difference or not.:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, is there a way they'd switch around your stims for the IUI? If this isn't working, why not play around with different stuff?

Bleh, the BFN. :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> joeys, is there a way they'd switch around your stims for the IUI? If this isn't working, why not play around with different stuff?
> 
> Bleh, the BFN. :hugs:

I think this month would be something different. i am going to talk to her about that. hopefully what ever we do different it will give us a BFP!!!! 

how are you feeling Jaz?:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm doing fine. Falling in and out of different/same symptoms on a regular basis. Nothing major, though.


----------



## joeys3453

that is good to hear jaz. so nice to see how fast the ticker is changing for you!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Coco/joeys* - I tear up when I tell DH that girls on BnB get :bfn:s sometimes!! :dohh: I'm pretty sure he thinks I'm crazy at this point :winkwink: I just want all of us to get our sticky beans! I'll keep everything crossed until we do :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

OK here comes some TMI --- I've been feeling awfully 'wet' down there :blush: and so I decided to check my CM (normally I only check in the am and it's almost 5pm here). It was super watery with a creamy tint, like watered down lotion! That's good right? I was super dry with some chunks of sticky stuff the last few days so this is a big changeone step closer to EWCM as I understand, correct? I've never seen this stuff (might have missed it as I wasn't consistent about checking CM in the last few cycles) :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

Well, here's a TMI response to your original TMI :haha:
My wet is usually exactly like that, it looks just wet until I push it all up together then it has a watery lotion effect. Only when I really go rummaging to I manage to actually get some EWCM that I can examine!!! Better in than out in my book with that one. Leave it where it counts. But if I waiting to see it just sitting there in my knickers I'd be waiting forever. You are fertile. Bonk away woman!


----------



## Kobuta

I don't get ewcm on my knickers either. For me it starts with feeling a bit wet and occasionally leaking some creamy on to my knickers, then I notice a bit of ewcm on the tissue, that's it. I don't go looking for it because I don't want to lose some. After getting a minor infection that imitated a pregnancy one cycle, I have been a bit wary of touching cervix and when I do so, with scrupulously washed hands, I leave the cm there.


----------



## MrsChezek

Coconuts said:


> Well, here's a TMI response to your original TMI :haha:
> My wet is usually exactly like that, it looks just wet until I push it all up together then it has a watery lotion effect. Only when I really go rummaging to I manage to actually get some EWCM that I can examine!!! Better in than out in my book with that one. Leave it where it counts. But if I waiting to see it just sitting there in my knickers I'd be waiting forever. You are fertile. Bonk away woman!

Thanks for the over-share! :thumbup: I love it! :haha:
So I'm on SMEP and today was CD9 so I haven't used an OPK yet...should I pee on one this evening just in case? We DTD last night as instructed by SMEP and I was planning to OPK tomorrow. Now I'm freaking out that I'm going to miss my O!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Kobuta

Temperatures descended sharply this morning. I was happy with this cycle and if I had to complain about anything it would be that it was a little too short and I didn't like the 3 and 7 dpo bleeds, but I'm sure they had a purpose.

I'm not bleeding yet so LP should be 12 days. Long enough.


----------



## Kobuta

MrsChezek, you'll be fine as long as you're having sex regularly... Just do whatever you feel is best 

Even if you do everything perfect there is a higher chance of not being pregnant than pregnant, so if you get BFN this cycle don't feel discouraged. But you might get a BFP so good luck!


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> timeforababy & coco thanks! i appreciate it. Just sucks not the thing you want to start a monday off with plus i have to work till 9 tonight. Plus hd has softball so maybe it is a good thing I am not going because I am so sick of people asking when are you guys going to have kids and i just want to :cry: when they ask especially when i get a bfn!

Cry? I want to punch people in the neck when they ask me that question!
STarted my OPK today-negative, ghost rider! as my husband would say, so he gets to rest tonight. Hes so mistreated, his mean old bat of a wife makes him have sex on the regular--somebody get him a tissue! he needs a :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> OK here comes some TMI --- I've been feeling awfully 'wet' down there :blush: and so I decided to check my CM (normally I only check in the am and it's almost 5pm here). It was super watery with a creamy tint, like watered down lotion! That's good right? I was super dry with some chunks of sticky stuff the last few days so this is a big changeone step closer to EWCM as I understand, correct? I've never seen this stuff (might have missed it as I wasn't consistent about checking CM in the last few cycles) :shrug:

Yeah, i get that slimey feeling too. I dont get alot of CM on my underoos but i get some on my TP when i wipe. When I was younger I didnt know what i meant and was always terrified that I had some horrid infection. I am taking mucinex and using pre-seed. I dont check my CM because sometimes I just dont know what the heck it is and it confuses FF :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

Ah, the 'what the hell is this?' catagory. I know it well. Stupid stuff that isn't one thing or another. :haha:

MrsC, like K said, getting a +OPK will not get you pregnant but regular BD will so keep going one day on one day off. I usually have quite a few days of wet feeling down there and logging W on FF before the + arrives so don't panic that you missed it. Even if you did, your temp spike will put you out of your 'misery' soon. Just keep up the Smep and stick to the OPK plan. Go get that eggy!
I'm hoping mine will pop today! Here's some egg dust :dust:


----------



## Kobuta

:dust: to all who needs some


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies I hope everyone is doing great today! i have a great attituted today which is good. i feel a lot cooler today i stopped taking progesterone and expect af to show in the next day or two. then on to the next cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## Kobuta

I'm expecting AF tomorrow, we can CD1 together


----------



## MrsChezek

LolaM said:


> Yeah, i get that slimey feeling too. I dont get alot of CM on my underoos but i get some on my TP when i wipe. When I was younger I didnt know what i meant and was always terrified that I had some horrid infection. I am taking mucinex and using pre-seed. I dont check my CM because sometimes I just dont know what the heck it is and it confuses FF :shrug:

Me too! I clearly remember the first time I wiped and had some EWCM on the top. I nearly fainted! LOL Why don't they teach us about this in health class??? Save us some grey hairs :winkwink:




Coconuts said:


> Ah, the 'what the hell is this?' catagory. I know it well. Stupid stuff that isn't one thing or another. :haha:
> 
> MrsC, like K said, getting a +OPK will not get you pregnant but regular BD will so keep going one day on one day off. I usually have quite a few days of wet feeling down there and logging W on FF before the + arrives so don't panic that you missed it. Even if you did, your temp spike will put you out of your 'misery' soon. Just keep up the Smep and stick to the OPK plan. Go get that eggy!
> I'm hoping mine will pop today! Here's some egg dust :dust:

Hope yours pops today too! FX :flower:
My temp stayed exactly the same from yesterday to today and the crazy gushing water has stopped. It's a bit wet and that's it - almost dry. Well, I do my first OPK this afternoon so we'll see what it says. And I agree, BDing will do the trick not POAS :thumbup: so we did kick that off on Sunday :winkwink:

Thank you all for chippin' in on your CM experiences. Sorry if I freaked out a bit on here. I'll try to stay more calm next time :dohh:


----------



## joeys3453

Kobuta said:


> I'm expecting AF tomorrow, we can CD1 together

i hope af doesn't show but if she does i hope we will be on CD1 together!:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Joey's this is the official handover of Kobuta as cycle buddy. We started out together and she's already finished and I'm still trying to get my eggy out :dohh:

K you are off my sig (but always in my thoughts) so maybe Joeys can find some space for you in hers. Great cycling with you buddy :howdy:

MrsC, if you can't freak out here, where can you. It helps me to remember that CM is always in flux moving on the the next thing so if it looks more one kind than the other, that's the way it's probably heading.

Not much going on here. Twiddling thumbs waiting for our evening to arrive so we can see out the bonkathon. I might even try for tomorrow too but we'll see if DH will play ball. He's been great so far but we all have our limits. 
Seemed like a +OPK for me yesterday so hoping eggy pops today and temps shoot up tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## timeforababy

Anyone testing anytime soon? :) I'm not in the best of places. An email from a friend announcing a gorgeous baby boy and another one on facebook for an adorable little girl. I love those friends but this is just err...rubbish. :) Since I could have my own lil' one by now if it hasn't taken me this long to get preggers.:coffee:

Also reading through some of the other threads and just really don't want to be mean so I won't read them anymore :)


Happy bonking to those in SMEP, :dust: to all and :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Eugh, I know. I find I make peace with the pregnant people and new babies and I'm really fine then a new announcement is made and it takes me a while to digest is all. I just need to keep those pregnancies and babies far away and unrelated to mine or lack there of. completely different thing. I always feel a sense of competition, like I'm loosing or something. It's such crazy nonsense. 
I'm just taking my time so as to make a really really r.e.a.l.l.y cute little stinker :baby:


----------



## MrsChezek

YES! That's it...I'm taking my time to make a perfect lil stinker too :winkwink: Good thinking! :thumbup: I find myself spending less and less time on facebook as most of my contacts either have babies, are preg or don't want babies...so it makes me feel left out and sad. So I just post and interact with those who post on my posts but don't read the news feed much anymore. It has made me happier :flower:

CM is still dry and OPK came up negative...but tonight's a :sex: night so the show must go on even if O isn't front lining just yet :winkwink: Hope everyone is keeping their chin up - we'll get some :bfp:s rolling in soon - we're overdue for one!!
:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> Anyone testing anytime soon? :) I'm not in the best of places. An email from a friend announcing a gorgeous baby boy and another one on facebook for an adorable little girl. I love those friends but this is just err...rubbish. :) Since I could have my own lil' one by now if it hasn't taken me this long to get preggers.:coffee:
> 
> Also reading through some of the other threads and just really don't want to be mean so I won't read them anymore :)
> 
> 
> Happy bonking to those in SMEP, :dust: to all and :hugs::hugs:

sheesh--in the time ive been TTC, i know gals that have gotten preg, delivered the baby and now the baby is eating foods! I think my egg needs a tracking device so the :spermy:can find it, or the :spermy:need GPS! Got a - on my OPK but its :sex: a night, im guessing i will get a + tomorrow and then my poor, mistreated hubs will have to have sex with me 4 nights in a ROW! I felt a bit AF crampy during yoga but it has stopped now, hoping thats a good sign.


----------



## MrsChezek

LolaM said:


> sheesh--in the time ive been TTC, i know gals that have gotten preg, delivered the baby and now the baby is eating foods! I think my egg needs a tracking device so the :spermy:can find it, or the :spermy:need GPS! Got a - on my OPK but its :sex: a night, im guessing i will get a + tomorrow and then my poor, mistreated hubs will have to have sex with me 4 nights in a ROW! I felt a bit AF crampy during yoga but it has stopped now, hoping thats a good sign.

Your poor poor hubs indeed!!!! :winkwink: Hope those cramps were ovulation cramps and you catch that eggy!!! I wish you the best of navigational luck :thumbup: Sorry to hear your journey's been so long but hopefully it will end with this cycle :hugs:

Hope to see some :bfp:s soon - anyone testing this week???
:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

BFN for me today


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 said:


> BFN for me today

:hugs: :hugs:

Hope the trip to Rome helps


----------



## Coconuts

rmsh1, did you consider that you 'might' have Od on CD30? CD31 had the first real post O temp and CM dried up quickly after that. 12DPO is still an early day???


----------



## rmsh1

I think i definitely ovulated around CD28/29. My OPK was blaringly positive at that time. I think I probably ovulated earlier than FF says for last cycle, and my LP Is more like 15 days long. I will expect Af on Saturday, which will give me a 44 day cycle exactly like the last one

I only have two charts to see my LP on, I am sure it was only 13-14 days when my cycles were their normal 34 day length (Which I only know as I got a good positive OPK on CD20 of my last 34 day cycle), so maybe both phases have lengthened for some reason


----------



## Kobuta

If your opk was blaringly positive you probably ovulated 24-48 hours after that day, putting O at 29-30


----------



## joeys3453

rmsh1 i am so sorry we are about in the same boat! :-( so i woke at about 2:30 with horrible cramps and to find af is here in full force! :nope: my cramps are horrible i just want to cry. Plus found out a friend is pregnant again after just having her one child that is I believe 6 months. This will be her 3rd. I am happy for her just doesn't feel fair! :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

It's hard to be happy for them right away. I know I wasn't happy for my friend for about a week. I need to let the announcements sink in for a while.

I wish I would have a blaring +OPK. The brand I use just don't work well for me. 
I should go digital but they're too expensive for someone with unpredictable O.
Might just try another brand next time. Thought I'd see a temp spike today but nope :nope: Not convinced that I even O'd :shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry Joeys :hugs: I have already had one cry today and suspect another is in the pipeline for tonight

I just have to wait for Af to arrive now. I suspect she will come on Saturday if this cycle is going to mirror the last. I will book a doc appointment when i get back from Rome.

I am taking one test with me, and if no AF by the time we head back to the UK, I will test again


----------



## joeys3453

rmsh1 i hope af doesn't show but if she does just enjoy your trip! :thumbup:

coco thanks and i use the opk clear blue digi that have 20 different strips to test and it wasn't to bad. i temp during the time also and when i start to see it go down i do a test and see what my temp is the next morning before I test again. Usually with in a few days of starting to test i will get a smiley face. so then you don't go through them to fast.

kobuta how are you doing?


----------



## Kobuta

I'm going fine thanks. CD1 officially for me today, yesterday turned out to be a false start. Looks like a few of us AFing at the same time :sad1: :dust:

I feel like I need a different #1 goal for a bit and to reduce TTC down to priority of just task rather than Number One Life Goal. I'm finding it a bit burdensome having a goal that is taking so much time taking up so much of my mental effort. I'm not sure how to reduce the priority though as it really is so important.

I might go and read some self help books about time management. Might get me motivated to prioritize something different. I'm also considering having some time away from FF and BnB. Maybe I can record my whole chart on FF next AF, rather than plotting it every day.


----------



## joeys3453

kobuta i am sorry you are on cd1 also. at least there are a few of us doing it together. how long again have you been trying? I am sorry feel so scatter brain lately. We are going to go for our 3rd IUI this cycle. not sure if it will work or not i just to keep positive thoughts but just don't want to get my hopes up. i did start a part time job that i work like 4 nights the month or a few more if i want just working at a sports store folding clothes which it isn't hard work but at least gets me out of the house and not just thinking about baby and ttc.


----------



## Kobuta

We've been trying either 4 years or 13 months depending on how I count. It's been 13 months since I last used BC, but I was only taking it because DH was too frightened to TTC after we had a placental abruption at 25 weeks. We got married about 4 years ago and we started TTC straight away at the time.


----------



## Kobuta

Good thing you've started a part-time job that can help :thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

Kobuta said:


> We've been trying either 4 years or 13 months depending on how I count. It's been 13 months since I last used BC, but I was only taking it because DH was too frightened to TTC after we had a placental abruption at 25 weeks. We got married about 4 years ago and we started TTC straight away at the time.

oh wow i am sorry for your loss how hard that must be. :hugs: i just can't wait to see a bfp. yes we have been together for 10 years in june and have been off bcp for 3 1/2 years now and have been ttc for a little over a year. on the 27th we will have been married for a year. we have done all the tests and we are both good to go they do not know why we are not pregnant yet. going for our 3rd IUI this cycle. possibly going to have to go on the IVF journey:nope: 

yes the part time job is actually nice and is almost like retail therapy! i get to check out the clothes that i would like to buy we get them at 50% off after 60 days of working!:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

I'm sorry for all the BFNs, girls! 

rmsh1, if you're anything like me (I'm one of those OPK+ twice-in-a-row women), FF will usually place your ovulation a day too early. At least that's how my RE read my charts (they're still in my signature).

*Coco*, I don't have many, but if you want, I can mail you the leftover OPKs. They're all the Wondfo brand, which is the same type of internet cheapie, it's just with a blue handle and in a blue single-baggie. I'm not sure how many I have, but you could cover a cycle or two and at least get an idea if something else would work better. Those are the ones that'd go a few shades darker than the control line for me.


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks Jaz

I will see if I can dig out my OPK pics tonight. On CD27, it was still negative, but only just, CD28 I tested three times and all three were darker than the control line. CD29 the test line was equal to the control, and CD30 negative. I do believe FF has been off with both of my last two cycles, as last cycle I had clear ovulation pain on CD29, but no positive OPK. This cycle I had minor pain on CD29, so might not have been. I think if this cycle does turn out to be 44 days long, then whenever I did ovulate, it was the same for both long cycles


----------



## onebumpplease

Sorry ladies for your BFNs, wish could help, because you wouldn't wish those feelings on anyone :(

Coco, I'm in a similar position in the sense that I thought I was going to O on Tue, got false hope on Mon, but don't have the temps to support O. However my cycles haven't been regular since Nov/Dec so although I hoped with all my might for a 29 day cycle, I think it may be more like 33 days or like my longest 42 day cycle. As long as we O at all though eh?


----------



## Coconuts

Jaz, you're so lovely. Replied to you offer in my journal hun! :thumbup: Love you ladies more than RL women!

Was having a bit of a dark day waiting for O but the dark clouds have lifted and I'm feeling more like my old self today.

Sorry to hear about all the AFs. Silly witch, when will she learn she's not welcome! :grr::af::gun:


----------



## Coconuts

Third time's a charm Joeys! x

Onebump, maybe we're both Oing today. Neither of us got the rise we were hoping for huh? Like K says, our bodies know what they're doing and they'll O when eggy is nice and ripe and ready to make a cute little noodle!


----------



## rmsh1

OK for anyone even slightly interested, attached are my OPKs for this cycle, CD27 is the first and wasn't quite positive, CD28 was darker than the control, and the last pic all were dried apart from CD29 which was just used. So yeah, I am not 100% sure when I ovulated

I will update you all when I get back from Rome next week as to when/if AF arrived, but I suspect Saturday she will show

Thanks for everyone's support, I would be even more miserable without you ladies

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2900b.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2897b.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2901.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## onebumpplease

I don't really know what to say RMSH I think others have covered it. There is a chance you didn't O till 2 x days after + therefore a chance you are too early to test. Just want you to get your BFP. Hope it is coming this month or worst case scenario next month.

I've not been able to link into FF from my email, but was looking online for something else and ended up here, although my email links say 'down for maintenance' Hmmm..


----------



## MrsChezek

Coconuts said:


> Joey's this is the official handover of Kobuta as cycle buddy. We started out together and she's already finished and I'm still trying to get my eggy out :dohh:
> 
> K you are off my sig (but always in my thoughts) so maybe Joeys can find some space for you in hers. Great cycling with you buddy :howdy:
> 
> MrsC, if you can't freak out here, where can you. It helps me to remember that CM is always in flux moving on the the next thing so if it looks more one kind than the other, that's the way it's probably heading.
> 
> Not much going on here. Twiddling thumbs waiting for our evening to arrive so we can see out the bonkathon. I might even try for tomorrow too but we'll see if DH will play ball. He's been great so far but we all have our limits.
> Seemed like a +OPK for me yesterday so hoping eggy pops today and temps shoot up tomorrow. Stay tuned.

Hope you've caught that eggy by now! My CM went from watery to dryish to creamy lotion like today. OPKs have been neg though so still waiting :coffee:

What's a cycle buddy? I saw some folks have ppl mentioned in their sigs but wasn't sure how it all worked :shrug:


----------



## MrsChezek

oh *joeys*, I'm so sorry to hear that the :witch: got you :cry: AND to find out your friend is pregnant all at the same time must be so hard! Big big hugs :hugs: I really hope this third round will workout for you!! Thanks for all the OPK stick saving tips! Very useful. I use the same ones you do.

sorry to hear *kobuta* is also at CD1 :hugs: Do whatever will keep you sane. We'll miss your wise posts tho! :hugs:

*rmsh1* - have a fantabulous trip and looking forward to that :bfp: post from you next week :winkwink:

*EDIT: forgot to give an update about myself...OPK still neg and temps still holding still so we'll see what tomorrow brings! I'm still hopeful O will come soon...please...
[-o&lt;


----------



## Coconuts

Rmsh1 I think CD29 looks more positive in the pics but those tricky tricksters looks different in real life. IMO +OPK CD29, O CD30 making 1DPO CD31 making your neg test only 12DPO. In my eyes you still have hope girl. Sending you BFP vibes for Rome! :dust:

MrsC, a cycle buddy is someone who is on a cycle similar to you, usually you start out at AF together +/- a few days and maybe reach O together or race for it? All my cycle buddies are streaking off into the distance of their TWWs and I'm still the :sex: side of eggy poo.
You can have a testing buddy too if you have the same test date. Useful if you can keep each other from testing too early but if one of you crumbles it's hard to keep going toward the 'sensible set' test day alone.
Some sigs have BnB buddies and they're usually ladies they regularly hang out with, like most of us in here, anyone who regularly stalks your journal (if you have one) etc. I have just too many names that I'd want to put on the list so a general BnB buddy list is just impractical for me but it's nice to see you name in another sig so I like to do cycle / testing buddies each cycle. :hugs:

As far as eggy is concerned, she's not ready yet and my temps went even further down. I think I had a mini melt down yesterday and decided a new plan of action for next month and today I couldn't care less if she comes today tomorrow or next week. If she makes a healthy fat baby I don't care.
I'm hating on my One Step IC's at the moment and very jelly of Rmsh1's positives. That kind of dark is unheard of for me. I'm going to order a different brand of cheapy midstreams and some hallowed CB digital OPKs and use all three. (reserving the CB digis for when the others set off the alarm bells though.)
My 'positive' seems like it was wishful thinking fakeout.
https://static.tumblr.com/ktfbzkk/QwDm1b5bd/keep-calm-and-carry-on.jpg


----------



## MrsChezek

Coconuts said:


> MrsC, a cycle buddy is someone who is on a cycle similar to you, usually you start out at AF together +/- a few days and maybe reach O together or race for it? All my cycle buddies are streaking off into the distance of their TWWs and I'm still the :sex: side of eggy poo.
> You can have a testing buddy too if you have the same test date. Useful if you can keep each other from testing too early but if one of you crumbles it's hard to keep going toward the 'sensible set' test day alone.
> Some sigs have BnB buddies and they're usually ladies they regularly hang out with, like most of us in here, anyone who regularly stalks your journal (if you have one) etc. I have just too many names that I'd want to put on the list so a general BnB buddy list is just impractical for me but it's nice to see you name in another sig so I like to do cycle / testing buddies each cycle. :hugs:
> 
> As far as eggy is concerned, she's not ready yet and my temps went even further down. I think I had a mini melt down yesterday and decided a new plan of action for next month and today I couldn't care less if she comes today tomorrow or next week. If she makes a healthy fat baby I don't care.
> I'm hating on my One Step IC's at the moment and very jelly of Rmsh1's positives. That kind of dark is unheard of for me. I'm going to order a different brand of cheapy midstreams and some hallowed CB digital OPKs and use all three. (reserving the CB digis for when the others set off the alarm bells though.)
> My 'positive' seems like it was wishful thinking fakeout.
> https://static.tumblr.com/ktfbzkk/QwDm1b5bd/keep-calm-and-carry-on.jpg

Oh cool! Once my cycles normalize I guess I can rope in some cycle buddies :thumbup: For now my cycles are pretty irregular so I'd have a hard time telling anyone when I will O...but something to look forward to :flower:

Being on the :sex: of the eggy isn't such a BAD place to be :winkwink: :winkwink: :winkwink: I proposed an idea to my DH that we take turns adding a bit of excitement/romance/surprise on our BD nights to make SMEP more fun and not just a 'schedule'. On Sunday he kicked off with a nice massage for me and on Tuesday I dressed up all sexy for him. Tonight's his night again and I'm excited to see what he comes up with! Anything goes so it's his wishes! :happydance:

I'm glad you're feeling better and the melt down helped. I find those always help me tons! And you got all that new equipment ordered - it will be nice to see a more definite line :hugs: What's your new plan of action? If you don't mind sharing...

My temps have been a steady 97.3 for 5 days now...VERY exciting - NOT :dohh: I have never watched them this closely before so maybe this is how it always goes for me...slooooow and steady :wacko:

BIG HUGS to anyone who needs it and baby dust to all those testing soon! 
:dust:


----------



## Coconuts

I haven't ordered them yet. It'll be my pick-me-up when AF arrives (if?)

I'm going to do an OPK comparison experiment and use the real cheapies while there are no real signs of O. Then I'll break out the wider midstream tests and if any OPK looks like it might be positive I'll do a smiley and we'll see the diferent results per brand. Because of the experimental nature of all of this the plan is to just BD every other day from when CM looks fertile(ish) until after the rise, not really relying on OPKs just want to find a brand I can rely on.
That's the plan.
I never really know when I'm going to O which is why most of my cycle buddies are long gone now.
Wait for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MrsChezek

Well I hope AF never arrives and you catch that eggy soon!!! :hugs: But if she does, sounds like a good plan! :thumbup: One question though, where will you get all this 4-hour afternoon urine to pee on all those tests!!!! :haha:
:dust: to you that a fertile eggy comes soon :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

I teach English at my own small private English school with DH (Italian). 1 lesson is an hour and a half and most afternoon I have two lessons with half an hour in between so from 3-4.30 then 5-6.30 I don't usually pee so 7PM pee I'll have. Put it in a little plastic cup and dip a a strip or two. I won't throw it away until I'm sure I don't want to dip anything else into it. Ta daaaaa. Makes it so much easier I work from home :winkwink:
I do the same thing with my 10.30 lesson and lunch so go from 10.30 - 2PM without peeing or drinking too much so I might do cheap pee sticks at both those times.

QUESTION FOR ALL OPKers:
What time do you get your best results?????????????


----------



## joeys3453

well just got done with my day 3(or in my case day 2) ultra sound because she is gone tomorrow. SHe put me on letrazole again but instead of 3-7 it is 3-12 so hopefully this will help!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Great, something different! I like it. Einstein said the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. 

Does that make us all crazy??? :wacko:


----------



## joeys3453

COCO omg that is so true. I am glad she did something different because we did the first 2 iui's doing the same thing. so we will see with this one hopefully it works!:thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

I find it just brings fresh hope to the table. Change the BD schedule, more OPKs, less OPKs, try a saliva scope, start herbs, stop herbs, au naturel, temp the whole thing, don't temp at all, convince yourself this is the one, convince yourself you're out, be laid back and calm or totally comitted and uber focused. I try to change something. That 'something' new gives me back my oomph when AF's in town and helps me get back on the horse.

Actually a while back I divided my FP into bite size chunks to help make the wait seem more manageable. I might do that again now I've decided to just accept my cycles for what they are. 5 blocks divided into 5 days.
Mmmmmm, will put some more thought into it in my journal.....


----------



## joeys3453

coco thanks for the infor. Yes i think i am going to just not temp at all this cycle it was nice during the tww not temping and since i will be medicated again and with a trigger I am pretty sure it will be during that time i ovulate again. i also think i iwll just take my prenatal pill instead of the b100 complex and b12 pills. :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Funny you should say that, I was thinking about weening my B100s next cycle but they did help the spotting so we'll see what happens I guess.
Maybe don't stop them cold though, your body might protest in some crazy way, not what you want on a medicated cycle. IDK, just a thought. How long have you been taking them?


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> I teach English at my own small private English school with DH (Italian). 1 lesson is an hour and a half and most afternoon I have two lessons with half an hour in between so from 3-4.30 then 5-6.30 I don't usually pee so 7PM pee I'll have. Put it in a little plastic cup and dip a a strip or two. I won't throw it away until I'm sure I don't want to dip anything else into it. Ta daaaaa. Makes it so much easier I work from home :winkwink:
> I do the same thing with my 10.30 lesson and lunch so go from 10.30 - 2PM without peeing or drinking too much so I might do cheap pee sticks at both those times.
> 
> QUESTION FOR ALL OPKers:
> What time do you get your best results?????????????

I test at about 4 pm, just once a day. So what I gets is what I gets! Got a + on my OPK yesterday and my temp shot way up today, but i woke up feeling just AWFUL this morning, so that might be a falsie. Its another BD night and the hubs is groaning about it already, i dont think he realizes we still have tomorrow. I like the idea of each person taking a night and spicing it up. Maybe if we are timed next month we will try it! Maybe I can get hubs to put on his sexy undies!


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Great, something different! I like it. Einstein said the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.
> 
> Does that make us all crazy??? :wacko:

Crazy??? My hubs is singing to his porkchops


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> Funny you should say that, I was thinking about weening my B100s next cycle but they did help the spotting so we'll see what happens I guess.
> Maybe don't stop them cold though, your body might protest in some crazy way, not what you want on a medicated cycle. IDK, just a thought. How long have you been taking them?

i haven't had any spotting and don't know if this has helped my cycles since they put me on progesterone supp. i have been on it for 4 months. so i am not sure how that would work doesn't anyone know????


----------



## Coconuts

:shrug:

I'm taking to help my LP but if you're taking progesterone then it makes the B's redundant. I know what I start taking vits it pushes my O up a bit later so it can effect the whole thing. Just my thoughts on it all. Do what ever you think feels right for you.

It could just be co-insidence about moving O because I didn't change the vits this month and I'm CD27 and still no eggy. Who know's why, vits or not. Trust your own judgement :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

EEEEEK, wierd BnB put up a page after I said 'thanks' that said

*Thank you for using post thanks Hack*

Hack!??!!?!! :shock:

:saywhat:


----------



## joeys3453

eekk is right! not sure what is going on with the site. 

As for taking the B vitamins i am also using a trigger to make me ovulate also and taking the progesterone this cycle and the last few cycles.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hello my dear team of wise ones :winkwink:

So I have an alarm set for 6:30am to temp each morning but today I was restless and found myself start to toss and turn at 6am. Once I realized this, I figured I should temp as tossing and turning in my book is an "activity" that might interfere with my temps! I got 97.3 and I guess fell back asleep cause my alarm woke me at 6:30am. I've gotten 97.3 for like 6 days now so in an effort to see if my thermometer is broken I decided to temp again and got a 97.1. I fell back asleep and woke up with my morning alarm at 9:30am and temped one more time for kicks and got a 98.2 - yay so my thermometer works and isn't stuck on 97.3

But now what temp should I put into FF? The one I got when I woke up randomly at 6am or the one I got when my temping alarm went off at 6:30am??

Also, I started crazy watery CM again last night before going to bed but it was already after midnight. Do I put watery CM into today's chart or yesterdays? Do you ladies go by standard clock time or by your personal end of day (be it after midnight). Just curious as to what will work best as not to confuse FF :flower:

Thanks for your help!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Coco* - I like your Einstein quote! I think we're all a little insane but it's what keeps the world interesting :winkwink: I think BnB made an update to their site (seemed to be down for a large part of Wednesday) and there are some bugs as a result of it!!! I wasn't able to use any of the editing tools when posting on Thursday!!!

*joeys* - I'm glad you're trying something different this time! A small change can make a BIG difference :hugs: And I agree with *Coco* that you shouldn't make TOO big of a change as not to shock the system. Just a thought! But whatever you decide, follow your own intuition as you know your body best :thumbup: I am crossing everything for you that this cycle is a successful one!!!!
:dust:

It sure is quiet around here...


----------



## onebumpplease

MrsChezek, it does seem very quiet... 

hopefully it's because everyone is have a great time :)

I'm still waiting to O, it's pretty boring...well not the :sex: But the waiting and not knowing.

My big update is when I went to the docs just to bring up the fact I was TTC and discuss the effect of my underactive thyroid (ps I got a prescription for folic acid, meaning I get it free in Scotland) about 4 x weeks ago, the doc said she would find out if I should consult with a specialist. So I woke up to a letter from an OB/GYN saying I've to make an appointment to discuss TTC in relation to my underactive thyroid. I don't know if I said here, but test results from that day showed I was under again and I've been on an upped level of medication. I will get another blood test in 2 x weeks to see what difference the tablets are making.

I know this isn't all there is to making a baby, BUT it could be that problem that has stood between me and a BFP since December. Only time will tell, I won't get proper fertility testing till 2 years from coming off the pill, which will be next April, so a whole year away. We can't afford it privately just now, but if we aren't lucky by the end of the year, I think we'll start saving as we may not get much NHS help beyond tests as OH has a daughter. Even although I don't.

Wow, I've just made up for how quiet it's been. Sorry :wacko:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> EEEEEK, wierd BnB put up a page after I said 'thanks' that said
> 
> *Thank you for using post thanks Hack*
> 
> Hack!??!!?!! :shock:
> 
> :saywhat:

Ive gotten that before, i think this webpage might have a virus, I couldnt get in last night, it wouldnt even let me log in, just kept reloading that page and my AVG went NUTS! :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

*MrsC*.... that happens to me too. In fact I took a long break from temping and I must have been so excited to get back to it I've woken up EVERY DAY before my alarm.
I think you're right that tossing and turning throws your temps up but taking your temp at a drastically different time isn't great either because BBT tracks your natural rhythms too so even if you are still asleep at 10am your temp won't be the same as it was at 7AM.
If I wake up a lot before my alarm I try not to move around too much and just go back to sleep. If I wake up within 15-20 mins of my alarm I just go ahead and temp and use that. (I usually find that if I temp again with my alarm, there's not really that much difference).
I also go with an up/down rule. If I take a second temp at the *right time *(after waking up earlier and going back to sleep for a bit) and it's the same or lower than the first, I use that one since it's the same time and I think that's important. If it's higher than the earlier temp I disregard it assuming my moving and thinking etc has pushed it up. 
Does that make sense? I'd go with the temp you got at the alarm time 97.1 (looking at your chart I see you did this anyway :thumbup: )
What was the other thing... of course, CM. I use the same division that I use for the arrival of AF. My personal cutoff is 8PM. If she shows up after 8PM then I record CD1 for the following day. I usually check my CM at midday and maybe again when I OPK. I don't look late at night seeing as if we do BD I don't want to pull out EWCM since it's more use to me up there than being looked at.
If you BD'd after the discovery of EW thought I might go back and change the daily record to EWCM IF THE FOLLOWING DAY DOESN'T HAVE ANY. If the following day is an EWCM day then I'd leave the day before as it was. That way you get the EW recorded on the chart for at least one of the days. Does that all make sense?

This is all just what *I* do. Not maybe what you should do in these cases but it's what makes most sense to me. What ever you do just make sure you always do it so you can be as consistent as you can.

I'm desperately tired after all the sun this afternoon so I hope all that made sense. About to crawl off to bed :sleep:

*Onebump*, a year seems like a long time so I'm really excited to hear that things are moving along to get some specialist advice for TTC with your Thyroid!!! Hopefully you can beat the clock and get this bun in the oven soon. :hugs: to you. I hope you're feeling hopeful, you really should be :flow:

AFM, got another little rise this morning so I'm crossing everything that this is the start of a slow rise (this is a usual pattern for me, I'm a slow riser :shrug: ) Hoping for another little rise in the morning. I put in 36.80 'just to see what would happen' and FF gave me cross hairs for CD26 so I've got everything cross this months eggy made it out and my ovary is ramping up the prog production. :shrug:

If not the bonkfest continues....:haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

fx'd you get that rise Coco :)

I do feel hopeful. My attitude is changing again and on it's way up. Have just spent ages watching family pregnancy announcements and I actually feel determined tonight that I WILL have at least one baby and it will be cooking by the end of the year :)


----------



## Coconuts

:thumbup: YES! That's great. Hold on to that feeling. It's so easy to despair and let the bleakness creep in and so hard to push it away, quiet 'that' little voice and let your heart sing. You found some magic there Onebump, bottle some for the dark days.

(Hoping the dark days are behind you and that BFP is lurking nearby)


----------



## Coconuts

Can you believe it, this is getting rediculous! Major temp drop this morning. I temped three times since I couldn't believe it and they were all freakin' low *facepalm*

I'm having serious suspicions about an annov cycle. BFP cycle had O on CD30 although I wasn't temping so that was just going on the last day of fertile CM. I think it was right though because I got a ghost of a line at 10DPO and couldn't be sure until 12DPO so it seems to fit with the tests. 
I'm not saying that this means this cycle will be a BFP but just that I've had one really late O before and it wasn't without hope.

Still, this is getting really booooooooriiiiiiiiiiing :sleep:


----------



## onebumpplease

Coconuts said:


> Can you believe it, this is getting rediculous! Major temp drop this morning. I temped three times since I couldn't believe it and they were all freakin' low *facepalm*
> 
> I'm having serious suspicions about an annov cycle. BFP cycle had O on CD30 although I wasn't temping so that was just going on the last day of fertile CM. I think it was right though because I got a ghost of a line at 10DPO and couldn't be sure until 12DPO so it seems to fit with the tests.
> I'm not saying that this means this cycle will be a BFP but just that I've had one really late O before and it wasn't without hope.
> 
> Still, this is getting really booooooooriiiiiiiiiiing :sleep:

I feel your pain Coco, it is boring and you know you won't get any answers till about 2 x weeks after O, so you are dying to at least get that bit done (with some well timed BDing of course) so that you can get closer to that BFP. Hopefully this is your O dip (I know, no guarantees, just a hoping) and that rise will be tomorrow. I felt that yesterday I got a big dip, but got a rise today (again no guarantees I O'd, need to wait on those 3 high temps).

:coffee:


----------



## timeforababy

:) How's everyone doing? I've been at a festival for 3 days so no time to chat on here!

Joeys: glad to see you're going for a third iui and that your meds are changing.

Coco: you'll get there!! 

MrsC : I take one temp a day and that's when I wake up. I have found that it's moving that moves my temp for me. I do normally wake up at the usual time (except weekends or festivals) so that's when they move a bit for me...

Big hugs to anyone who needs one and a shoulder to cry on for anyone wanting to throw a tantrum.


----------



## MrsChezek

*onebump* - I'm still waiting to O tooand it feels like it's taking forever!!!! I hope the meds will fix your thyroid issue and you'll get your :bfp: shortly after! Wouldn't that be wonderful if you found the cause of your troubles? GL and FX! :hugs:

*Coco* - thanks for all your valuable feedback on my temping! Very useful :flower: How come 8pm? That's a pretty early cut off! At least for me as I don't go to bed until around 1am. My CM went from watery on Friday night to dry in the AM the next day to a gush of watery CM with lots and lots of EWCM last night - TMI - I had a nice pile of it in my undies as never before!!! But temps still at around 97.3 this morning and -OPKs so not sure what to think of all thisI guess I'll see if I get a +OPK this afternoon and if not, then I'll just sit and scream I'm glad your temps are going in the right direction though!!!! Oh wait, apparently not. just read your post from today! :hugs: I wish our bodies were simpler :wacko:

*timeforbaby* - I wake up at different times and that's where it gets hard to be consistent :nope: But hopefully something will happen for me soon! Or I'll be one of the ones on your shoulder throwing a tantrum :winkwink:


----------



## timeforababy

MrsC - sorry, I meant to say that it doesn't really matter what time I wake up as long as I do it first thing as soon as consciousness hits. I know if I'm a few hours late (ie weekend, then my temp is 0.1 or 0.2 C higher, but it evens out when I ovulate).

I'm tempted to try soy isoflavones for next cycle, as it'll be one year in June since we TTC, but I don't want to mess my body up even more than it is right now. But also, I know we may not qualify for much help and it's depressing me a lil' bit. Most women get pregnant and have children by now. I'm clearly over the bell curve.


----------



## Coconuts

*Onebump*, I like that dip and rise you've got going. The fake out dip CD14 is a sneaky bugger but I think this time you might have done it :happydance:
My chart can and probably will do anything, I hope you're right and a nice clear rise pops out tomorrow but I'm usually a slow riser so it's a long shot. Probably just rise up a touch and be no help what so ever :dohh:

*MrsC*, all that EW you can't be far away. Keep going, a long string of -OPK is a slap in the face but the winning strip will be along soon. 
I think somewhere along the line I read that when doctors figure out CD1 any thing that comes out of you in the evening is counted for the next day. I don't know why but it's a good a reason as any. Also AF wise, i like to try and get that extra day on my LP. If AF stayed away until 8PM I seems unfair to call that CD1 when most of the day I was clear. Make sense. Pick your own cut off that you're happy with and go with that. Just make sure you're consistent so all your charts and records will have consistency. :flow:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay :happydance: My first +OPK and documented LH surge. I'm *so* happy to learn that I am ovulating. I was so worried that 15 years of BCP messed me up but I'm still working! Such good news...now time to get to work :winkwink:

Well, after my dinner with my whole family as I doubt they'd appreciate the show :haha:

:hug: to all that need one today!
 



Attached Files:







firstOPK.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DHime

hey ladies! I just learned about this from one of the new pg ladies on my thread.
It worked for her so I was thinking to share it in case anyone wants to try it out. Kind of an at home incimination thing.
Just a thought since it is supposedly rather cheap too.
ANyway, FX for all the ladies in the tww. Wishing you all a fertile month!
https://www.insemination-help.com/


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> hey ladies! I just learned about this from one of the new pg ladies on my thread.
> It worked for her so I was thinking to share it in case anyone wants to try it out. Kind of an at home incimination thing.
> Just a thought since it is supposedly rather cheap too.
> ANyway, FX for all the ladies in the tww. Wishing you all a fertile month!
> https://www.insemination-help.com/


interesting link. We did our last BD for this cycles SMEP, even though its 4 DPO, I figured we better stick to the plan


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee: MrsC, can you pass me some of your O dust! I'm getting some smileys for next month along with some assorted cheapies. The brand I have now never give me a really clear + so I want to try other brands. I know I O but it makes me feel like I'm not surging or something. I actually feel nervous that I'll never get a smiley face :headspin: Well done you. GO CATCH THAT EGG!


----------



## MrsChezek

:plane: I sent as much O dust to Italy as the FedEx guy would take :winkwink:
Crossing everything for you *Coco*!!! FX and TX :hugs:
:dust: *O* :dust:

I was totally freaked out that I would never get a smiley too...I know that feeling. I almost ordered a set of ICs on Saturday just to see if I was getting ANY lines since you can't see anything on the smileys...but then it happened!

*Lola* - I'm on SMEP too...hoping to O today and we're BDing today and tomorrow as well. I'm excited!



So I have a question regarding chart reading...it's my first month of charting so I'm a bit of a novice learning from all your posts :thumbup: So I got my first +OPK yesterday at like 5pm and yesterday AM my temp was 97.3 and it dipped this morning to 96.7 -- this means I haven't O'ed *yet* because my temp would have surged this morning if I O'ed last night, right? So if I O today, I'll get a temp peak tomorrow AM? Should I still OPK today? The box says not to after my first plus but I know most of you still test the day after - what are the benefits of further testing?

Thank you all for baring with me as I learn and being super helpful!! :flower:
:hug:


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> *Lola* - I'm on SMEP too...hoping to O today and we're BDing today and tomorrow as well. I'm excited!
> 
> 
> 
> So I have a question regarding chart reading...it's my first month of charting so I'm a bit of a novice learning from all your posts :thumbup: So I got my first +OPK yesterday at like 5pm and yesterday AM my temp was 97.3 and it dipped this morning to 96.7 -- this means I haven't O'ed *yet* because my temp would have surged this morning if I O'ed last night, right? So if I O today, I'll get a temp peak tomorrow AM? Should I still OPK today? The box says not to after my first plus but I know most of you still test the day after - what are the benefits of further testing?
> 
> Thank you all for baring with me as I learn and being super helpful!! :flower:
> :hug:


NP-My temps SUCK this cycle, I hope they pick up, I cant skip temping because if this cycle doesnt work, and i have a distinct feeling it wont, I will have to take my chart to my dr. 
I used to use an OPK even after my first + because I wanted to see how long it would stay that way. My dr says you dont have to do that, its just the company that makes the OPK wanting you to buy more of their product!
My own mother, yesterday, actually suggested that I ask a friend to carry a baby for hubs and I, because it might be cheaper, even after I told her we simply couldnt afford IVF. It must be nice to be oblivious to all the medical procedures! :dohh:


----------



## MrsChezek

LolaM said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> *Lola* - I'm on SMEP too...hoping to O today and we're BDing today and tomorrow as well. I'm excited!
> 
> 
> 
> So I have a question regarding chart reading...it's my first month of charting so I'm a bit of a novice learning from all your posts :thumbup: So I got my first +OPK yesterday at like 5pm and yesterday AM my temp was 97.3 and it dipped this morning to 96.7 -- this means I haven't O'ed *yet* because my temp would have surged this morning if I O'ed last night, right? So if I O today, I'll get a temp peak tomorrow AM? Should I still OPK today? The box says not to after my first plus but I know most of you still test the day after - what are the benefits of further testing?
> 
> Thank you all for baring with me as I learn and being super helpful!! :flower:
> :hug:
> 
> 
> NP-My temps SUCK this cycle, I hope they pick up, I cant skip temping because if this cycle doesnt work, and i have a distinct feeling it wont, I will have to take my chart to my dr.
> I used to use an OPK even after my first + because I wanted to see how long it would stay that way. My dr says you dont have to do that, its just the company that makes the OPK wanting you to buy more of their product!
> My own mother, yesterday, actually suggested that I ask a friend to carry a baby for hubs and I, because it might be cheaper, even after I told her we simply couldnt afford IVF. It must be nice to be oblivious to all the medical procedures! :dohh:Click to expand...

:dohh: Mothers!
My aunt (mom's sis and godmother) keeps asking me when I'm going to be pregnant like it's something I just go out and buy in a store! Frustrating!!!

I might test again this afternoon just in case it sheds any light on things...


----------



## Coconuts

MrsC, a +OPK usually means that you will O the FOLLOWING day or _sometimes_ the day after. The +OPK detects the surge that predicts the popping of an egg within 24-36 hours after the surge. A pre-O dip in not uncommon, a +OPK yesterday and dip today screams that today is O day today and you should see a nice rise in the morning. It might rise slowly in increments or in one big jump. Three days of sustained high temps will give you the confirmation crosshairs on FF.
O day -1 = +OPK
O day = possible dip (still low temp)
1DPO = first day of higher temps.

You're right on schedule girl. Keep up the boom boom and catch that egg.
I'm so jelly!


----------



## timeforababy

MrsChezek said:


> :dohh: Mothers!
> My aunt (mom's sis and godmother) keeps asking me when I'm going to be pregnant like it's something I just go out and buy in a store! Frustrating!!!
> 
> I might test again this afternoon just in case it sheds any light on things...

:happydance: Time to go and manhandle him :D

My mum finally stopped asking after I told her I was having problems and we were having blood tests. She then asked what was wrong and I totally snapped. And now I get nothing from her.


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks *Coco*! You're always so good about educating me on all these thingsI guess that's why you're a teacher!!!! :hugs: Thank you, thank you, thank you! I hope you get your eggy soonI'll pray (even tho I never do) that you get a spike in your temp tomorrow :thumbup:


I've got more good news, I got a sharp cramp on my left side at 1:30pm and am still getting mild cramps now 3 hours later - though they are subsiding. I am going to assume that was my eggy being released. I SOOOO hope so!!!! Please oh please oh please fertility gods let this be the one [-o&lt;

:hug: to all those who need one right now and FX for those in TWW! Anyone testing this week?


----------



## MrsChezek

timeforababy said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: Mothers!
> My aunt (mom's sis and godmother) keeps asking me when I'm going to be pregnant like it's something I just go out and buy in a store! Frustrating!!!
> 
> I might test again this afternoon just in case it sheds any light on things...
> 
> :happydance: Time to go and manhandle him :D
> 
> My mum finally stopped asking after I told her I was having problems and we were having blood tests. She then asked what was wrong and I totally snapped. And now I get nothing from her.Click to expand...

Yeah my parents stopped nagging when I told them that DH and I were separating (a year ago) and one of the big issues was baby making. They love DH and they didn't want us to divorce so they immediately shut up and went into 'soothing' mode. It's been nice since and fortunately DH and I resolved our issues after a 5 month split and we're now going strong!! Unfortunately, I can't shut up the rest of my fam and half my friends :growlmad:


----------



## joeys3453

i hear you on that or when people say oh just relax that is when it will happen. like really! i don't think anyone really just can relax after trying for so many months. Plus after doing our 2nd IUI that if that didn't work I don't think relaxing will help my either! :nope: just found out my one friends sister just announced she is pregnant. I think my friend feels bad since i am unable to get pregnant she didn't want to tell me.:cry:


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, I hear that! My friend just called to tell me to meet her in person tomorrow, doesn't want to talk on the phone. Guess what's running through my mind???
The exact same thing with another friend I have from back home. She wanted to know when she could call me as her news is too big for an email. Still haven't heard from her yet. I'm kind of expecting everyone to tell me they're pregnant at the moment. My maid of honour and my old housemate did it to me last month. *facepalm* Seriously hard work keeping the green eyed monster at bay.

MrsC. :howdy: You're very welcome. I know what month 6 feels like, like you've been at it for A LOT LONGER than 6 months but...

Spoiler
I got my :bfp: on cycle 6 so here's hoping it's a lucky month for you too! :dust:

Last month AF arrived for me on April 15th and tomorrow's date is... May 15th. One whole calendar month waiting for an egg. I'm getting cross with her now, who does she think she is, Queen of the eggs or something? Just come out all ready, sheesh! Hoping this is a pre-O dip but it could be just like I might not be so trying to just observe and not get my knickers in a knot. FF says AF is due Friday or Saturday (according to my stats) so we'll soon know if it was anov....... unless anov cycles can also be l.o.n.g.e.r..... grrrrrr egg or AF, at this point I don't care which one I just want to be done with this never ending cycle. Night guys :sleep:


----------



## joeys3453

coco i hear you my friend text me on sat stating she needed to talk in person it was important but not bad and couldnt tell me over the phone well long story short i thought she was pg but knew she couldn't be because she had a hysterectomy. here she has liver cancer:cry:


----------



## MrsChezek

Well, the bulk of my work is done! :sex: I'm pretty sure I O'ed today but the temps will tell all tomorrow and the days after! FX :thumbup: I feel good about our efforts - we did the best we could \\:D/

*sigh* Hopefully none of us will have to bite our tongues at pregnancy announcements for much longer and we'll all be celebrating our BFPs together in no time! I really really hope so! :hugs:

Thanks *Coco*! Your enthusiasm for all of our journeys is incredible! I'm so happy to have met you :hugs: I hope you're sleeping well and your thermometer is good to you in the AM!!! FX
*
Joeys* - sorry to hear about your friend! :hugs: Isn't it crazy how our minds are so engrossed in TTC it's all we see in everything? We're nuts!! :wacko:


----------



## LolaM

I was just thinking that. There is a baby on the front page of this forum and everytime i see it i feel so many things, such sorrow and yet so much hope for myself and my husband and his big, blue eyes and blonde hair...and his brother has red hair, so maybe our babies will have red hair, too! 
Beginnings are scary. Endings are usually sad, but it's what's in the middle that counts. So, when you find yourself at the beginning, just give hope a chance to float up. And it will.


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> i hear you on that or when people say oh just relax that is when it will happen. like really! i don't think anyone really just can relax after trying for so many months. Plus after doing our 2nd IUI that if that didn't work I don't think relaxing will help my either! :nope: just found out my one friends sister just announced she is pregnant. I think my friend feels bad since i am unable to get pregnant she didn't want to tell me.:cry:

muhahahahahahahahahahahahhahaa

I think people tell me to stop relaxing and get one with it. I tell them we've been having sex non-stop for over a year and nothing is happening.

Shuts them up pretty fast. I don't mind telling people if they ask, I don't always volunteer but I find people are always at a loss. The ones without problems always look at me with pity and the ones who don't have children just look and hope they aren't going to have my problems.

Whatever :)


----------



## Coconuts

*Lola*, just what I needed to hear :hugs: Thanks poppet.

*Joeys*, :sad1: it certainly put our 'pregnancy announcements are just the worst news ever' attitude in perspective, huh?! I'm sorry, I'm hoping they caught it early and she's got a good chance at kicking Cs ass :bodyb: Thinking of you :flow:

MrsC, I'm hoping to see a rocketing temp this morning. I did sleep well thanks hun but thermy was his usual ambiguous self this morning. I'm going to stop hating on thermy, he's just observing and recording things objectively as I should be doing so maybe I should take a leaf out of his book :shrug: Small rise today but it doesn't mean anything. Just look at it.
Hoping that AF does arrive at the end of the week like my stats show and this mad old cycle can be relegated to the past.
Was going to wait for AF to order the OPK for the OPK experiment but the midstreams are out of stock and say dispatch in 3-5 days, +7-10 delivery to Italy and we're pushing it IF AF arrives at the end of the week.
I know I should wait but I've been waiting one whole calendar month for this egg. Enough with the waiting. Worst case scenario would be a BFP meaning a waste of money on the OPKs but in what world is a BFP a worst case scenario :rofl: Yup, gonna order my OPKs today. (Goes nicely with my spending splurge on FF VIP last night - I had it before but let it lapse. Last night I saw a deep discount link on facebook, 1yr for the same price as 3 months. Just £15. Must have been tired and feeling obsessive but it's nice to have my chart overlay and detailed interpretation back :smug:) Spend spend spend and wait for AF.


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies

I haven't had tim to read up on where everyone is at, but I am onto a new cycle. AF came while in Rome, as expected. My cycle was one day shorter than last time, so one very small positive I guess!

This cycle I will see a doc, and if they do not want to start anything yet, I will start taking vitex


----------



## Coconuts

Bugger! sorry about AF but at least the blow was softened with Rome! How was it?
I took vitex for three months and the first month my O moved way late at CD28, but I'm CD31 now and no sign of eggy so it could have just been coinsidence. My O also moved to CD30 when I started a B complex but that was the BFP cycle in the end so I didn't mind that one. Tell us about Rome!!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Rome was great! The weather was hot, and we saw sooo much. very tired now though as we were out early each day and back about 11.30pm each night. This time we saw everything we wanted to, we were not in a rush, unlike last time when we weren't in Rome for long. I was so glad i got to go to The Colloseumt his time round, it was amazing!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies she has high hopes right now so hopefully she will find out what can be done from here on out. Yes does make me feel like i can't get pregnant is not the end of the world i guess at least hd and I are both healthy and that is the importanat thing!:shrug:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Coco* - I got that same discount a couple weeks ago! Isn't it great? We can all be VIPs at that rate! :winkwink: I think you should order your OPKs as well&#8230;I find that if I assume the best and don't prepare, I get the worst. But if I'm prepared for the worst, good things happen. So that's my opinion ;) I got an increase in temps but not as high as I expected I guess. A rise is a rise though right??? So we should both be happy :thumbup: I'm going to try to not think about it all too much this next week or I'll drive myself crazy&#8230;I am really behind with work cause of all this waiting for O and then celebrating the +OPK so I'm going to go focus on that&#8230;hope your eggy comes! Or at least AF comes and ends the madness! :hugs:

*rmsh1* - sorry to hear AF crashed your trip to Rome!! But at least you had a great trip to make up for the sad news! Sounds fab :)

*joeys* - FX for IUI#3&#8230;hope this is the one for you! xx


----------



## joeys3453

MrsChezek congrats on the temp increase! good luck in the TWW!!! 

I hope the 3rd time is a charm with the IUI!!!:happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

I have booked my doc appointment for June 1st, which will be CD22. that way I will know if I am on the road to yet another long cycle when I go in. Fingers crossed they will get the ball rolling for tests!


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck rmsh!!!! FX
:hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 - welcome back! glad Rome was fun but boo about AF

joeys - fingers crossed for IUI #3.

MrsC - fingers crossed on your TWW. :)

Lola - soon be your turn.

Coco - all the spends will be worth it, how did you get the big discount? I was thinking about FF VIP but never got round to it.

CD15 and hubby away for 2 days then I'm away for 4 days, we get one night interchange for sex and then fingers crossed I ovulate the same as before CD21 and I come home that evening for another round.

My OPKs are stark white, I don't even get a faint line. Maybe I should invest in some smiley face ones.


----------



## LolaM

I like the smileys, no guess work. Just yup or nope. I feel just awful today. Im miserable, yesterday I was perfectly healthy, until i got into a small room full of hackers that dont know how to cover their mouths! My 5 year olds can do a better job! SHAME ON THOSE OLD LADIES!! So my nostrils are playing switcheroo, i cant breathe, my throat is sore and im tired as hell. MY temps havent given a big rise yet, this happened last cycle too, so i hope it goes up tomorrow. I would hate for all this humping to be a waste! Im still taking my medications so i hope i dont need an increase. Next cycle we discuss IUI. Is there a maximum # before they say it just wont work or do you just keep doing IUI?
An exciting day-first i stepped on the cats tail, then I dropped my thermometer case on her head. Then my precious husband didnt put gas in the car so i had to do that before work, then he calls me at lunch and tells me i need to come home because the coil on our stove melted! I need a do-over on this day!](*,)


----------



## MrsChezek

*timeforbaby* - FX that you catch that egg!

*Lola* - sorry to hear you had such a bad day! Sounds awful :wacko: Hope tomorrow is a bit nicer to you :hugs: And hope you feel better too!!! xx


----------



## Coconuts

Timeforababy, isn't it typical. All the work trips, out of all the cycle they HAVE TO be around O. Maddening! I'm going to try the smileys next month. I've had a faint line on every test this month. + in the past have been noticably darker but not much and certainly not as dark or darker. I have a strange fear that the smiley will never smile at me :shrug:

FF VIP: I was putting in my info and the first box on the page above my calendar and overview had *Deep Discount* up there telling me to go to FaceBook and follow the links. There's a promo page which you click, you have to like it, then you see a personal discount link. Click that and you go to the payment page back on the FF site with $25 for 365 days. That's the same price as three months so I said 'bugger it'. And now I'm a VIP again :smug:

MrsC, I'm going to order those OPKs today! Thanks!

AFM I went out with DH and friends for a late night pizza. I had two glasses of wine at about midnight. Went to bed at two. Started to wake up at 6, couldn't really sleep again until 7 when I had a crazy high temp, temped again 20 mins later and it was .13 lower already. I'd also had a couple of glasses of wine with lunch so today's TTC BBT equasion is:
5 hours sleep + wine + random temp times = don't trust today's temp. 
So I'm still none the wiser. We probably should have BD's last night be we were so tired we just let it go. Whatevs. Kind of hoping for AF now so we can just get on with next cycle and the OPK experiment.


----------



## joeys3453

LolaM at my dr they said the most they will do is 6 IUI before referring you to IVF. We are going to be doing our 3rd one so i really hope it works. I guess everyones situation is different though. good luck with it though! are they going to put you on meds?

Coco I did the same that is how i got the year subsciption with FF for $25. Although i am not entering my temp because i haven't temped since O last cycle and it has been really nice actually!:dohh:


----------



## DHime

FX for all of you ladies.
Joeys - will be thinking of you especially today.
Lola - your day will get better. You already got the bad parts out of the way after all. It's all good from here. :hug:

:dust:

Here's to hope!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Coco* - that's the spirit! Whatever will be, will be. Good job not overstressing and enjoying life! Egg will come if she's ready; if not, next cycle!!! :hugs:

GL *Joeys*!

:hug: to anyone who needs some right now!


----------



## LolaM

ugh My nose is stuffed and my ears are plugged and i have 24 veeeery excited kindergarteners to deal with all day long! Needless to say, my day did NOT get better, but tomorrow is another day, my temp finally went up. Odd that it has hovered so low the last 2 cycles.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh no, feel better Lola x


----------



## wookie130

joeys, popping in to wish you buckets of luck for IUI #3...you keep your head held high, honey. You're doing all you can!


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> joeys, popping in to wish you buckets of luck for IUI #3...you keep your head held high, honey. You're doing all you can!

wookie:hugs::hugs: thanks so much! I am trying to stay relaxed and just enjoy this month since it is hd and my 1 year anniversary on the 27th. I really hope this IUI does it. I also am just trying to stay positive since hearing my good friend has a lump the size of a baseball in her liver they haven't done all the tests to see if it the bad cancer or the ok one:shrug:. so just keeping hopes high and enjoying life! How are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls. How is everyone doing? I'm alright. A bit bummed that my temp dropped today and I'm 3DPO...not sure what it means so it made me sad and nervous. Otherwise, no real symptoms...a bit of cramps maybe but only if I really think about it and look for symptoms. Well, I have also been (TMI alert) constipated the last 2 days but I'm attributing that to all the not drinking and pee holding to OPK the last week!!! I don't think this is much of an early pg symptom LOL Anyway...whatever will be, will be...I need to just relax and roll with it...now if only my heart would follow my brain :winkwink:

Hope you're all having a good week!
:hug:


----------



## Coconuts

MrsC, I hope this link works. Check out this funky fall back rise chart. BFP at the end.
linky


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh! Thanks *Coco*! That makes me feel SOOO much better!!! :hugs: Seriously, you made my day! :flower:


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> Oh my gosh! Thanks *Coco*! That makes me feel SOOO much better!!! :hugs: Seriously, you made my day! :flower:

 me too, but somebody please kill me now, just smother me with my own snot tissues! I think im going to have to disregard todays temps, it was hard to keep my mouth on that thermometer when i couldnt breathe through my nose and so my temp took a BIIIIG dive today.


----------



## Coconuts

Here's a Chart for you then Lola, but don't go testing too early!!!!

I can't open that link and can't figure out why, the addy is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/147388.html to copy and paste if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## LolaM

Its 4.30 and Im awake, but I can breathe so Im having a leasurely breakfast and surfin the net. Temp went back up, but not into the 98s like it was, my temps used to be high 98s when i started taking the meds but they seem to have lowered alot in the last 6 months, the nurse says this is ok as long as i have a CLEAR temp shift, and i do, but im still not totally convinced! I wont test until im late, im cheap and HPTs are expensive


----------



## MrsChezek

LolaM said:
 

> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! Thanks *Coco*! That makes me feel SOOO much better!!! :hugs: Seriously, you made my day! :flower:
> 
> me too, but somebody please kill me now, just smother me with my own snot tissues! I think im going to have to disregard todays temps, it was hard to keep my mouth on that thermometer when i couldnt breathe through my nose and so my temp took a BIIIIG dive today.Click to expand...

It's back up! It's back up!!! Yay for both of us :happydance:


----------



## LolaM

its very quiet in here...my temps weny back up but im still stuffy, so it must have just been that i couldnt breathe correctly with my stuffy nose. Hubs just called to tell me he is workin OT so Ill have to go shopping alone. RATS! I sure hope an extra pair of shoes doesnt jump into my cart!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl:

Just got back from the wedding. It was great. I was hoping that AF would show today what with this being her predicted time but no joy. Still waiting. Tomorrow is another pink day for FF stats so FXD. I'm so over this cycle.


----------



## joeys3453

so did the iui on sunday. i had a different person do it and she mentioned that i had spotting and she said that was due because i either had ovulated or was going to start ovulating. :shrug: can that affect of when we did the IUI?:shrug::shrug:

coco good luck hopefully af doesn't show for you!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, I have no idea about the IUI but I'm just hoping it's all good. If you're around a natural O time then that must mean your uterus is receptive to implantation so I'm thinking it's good :thumbup:

CD37 no O no AF.
I'm trying parsley tea to bring on AF. I took a HPT just to make sure, nothing of course, and took my temp again this morning. Still flatlining so I'm confident there was no eggy this cycle.

One litre / 4 cups of tea made with fresh parsley. Going to try it for 3 / 4 days to see if it has any effect.
So far I've been very gassy and had a bit of a tummy ache this afternoon. 24 hours in and nothing yet. I feel like it's cleansing. First the bowels then the uterus...... maybe????


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, do they monitor your cycles at all? If they do, then they probably know why your IUI was on Sunday and it's highly unlikely you were too late. If they just rely on OPKs and pretty much magic, without any u/s during the stimulation, I'd probably just call it a day and move to a clinic that monitors. 

Either way, I hope it worked this time around!


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> joeys, do they monitor your cycles at all? If they do, then they probably know why your IUI was on Sunday and it's highly unlikely you were too late. If they just rely on OPKs and pretty much magic, without any u/s during the stimulation, I'd probably just call it a day and move to a clinic that monitors.
> 
> Either way, I hope it worked this time around!

Jaz you are a lime!!!! how are you feeling?

well we did the mid cycle u/s on friday and there was 1 follie on the left 19 and 2 on the right 14 & 14.5 so we did the trigger that night and then the iui sunday morning. is that what you mean by monitoring? I didn't use opk's because once i use the trigger it shows positive for at least 4 days after.:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

Yeah, that's what I meant. If they do run some scans during your cycle and monitor the follicle growth, then it makes sense because they tell you when to trigger and they can relatively safely predict when to do the IUI. Sometimes they give you stims, though, and have you play around with OPKs pretty much, which I would never rely on. 

We're halfway to our next stage.. and I don't even know what comes after lemon. It does crack me up a bit that peach is somehow smaller than lemon. Like, seriously?! I'm doing fine, I just wish I could sleep more.


----------



## MrsChezek

Coconuts said:


> Joeys, I have no idea about the IUI but I'm just hoping it's all good. If you're around a natural O time then that must mean your uterus is receptive to implantation so I'm thinking it's good :thumbup:
> 
> CD37 no O no AF.
> I'm trying parsley tea to bring on AF. I took a HPT just to make sure, nothing of course, and took my temp again this morning. Still flatlining so I'm confident there was no eggy this cycle.
> 
> One litre / 4 cups of tea made with fresh parsley. Going to try it for 3 / 4 days to see if it has any effect.
> So far I've been very gassy and had a bit of a tummy ache this afternoon. 24 hours in and nothing yet. I feel like it's cleansing. First the bowels then the uterus...... maybe????

Chinese medicine says ginger brings AF - am on road but will get more info from bf who's Chinese :)


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah that is the only way they have been doing my IUI's. SO it is weird putting it in FF because do you put the day of the iui as when you ovulated or the next day?:shrug: Yeah sounds like with stims would not be fun way to do it! 

Oh wow that is so cool and yeah that is weird but how exciting. HOw has your work been with everything?


----------



## Jazavac

The company I work for is relatively big (I think around 400 people total), so they can deal with my absence every once in a while. I used up all of my vacation time on my trip back home to Croatia, so all of these are now paid sick days, that I finally became eligible for. The whole deal falls under FMLA, so they can't complain, even if they wanted to.


----------



## joeys3453

well that is very good to hear. Glad everything is turning out for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Thinking of you Joeys and sending a boat load of dust :dust: I don't know about IUI / FF but I guess you put it in as IUI in the custom or meds or something like that. I'm sure it's the same day as a normal O day though since you count it 7DPIUI / 7DPO (I'm just guessing here :shrug:)

MrsC, :happydance: Thank hun, you're a gem. I actually read the same thing on the same site that reccomended the parsley. I think it might have bothered my stomach a little so the ginger would be a welcome addition to help that I think. :thumbup: I'll add a few cups of ginger tea to the day tomorrow.


----------



## LolaM

im 12 DPO and today im feelin stuff, not sure if its gas or cramps or metformin but im feelin stuff...


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay for feelin' stuff Lola! tee hee :flower:

I had a crazy busy day but I was super hungry all day! And thirsty too. Not my usual self but hopefully it means something good :thumbup: Back to finishing up my project and then bed time!!! :sleep:


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> Yay for feelin' stuff Lola! tee hee :flower:
> 
> I had a crazy busy day but I was super hungry all day! And thirsty too. Not my usual self but hopefully it means something good :thumbup: Back to finishing up my project and then bed time!!! :sleep:

I have been hella thirsty too. It started yesterday afternoon. My throat was so dry it was on fire, it was hard to talk or even swallow. I have been drinking tons of water, i dont want my throat to dry out again, its so painful.


----------



## timeforababy

morning all! Back from 4 days in Geneva, just about recovered from the shock of CHF10 for a sandwich (£8/&#8364;12/$12-ish).

The weather has turned gorgeous here but I am spending the morning taking my car to the MOT and then CD22 blood test. Which will be LOW as I did an OPK last night and I'm pretty sure it's positive but wanted to check, comments ladies? I put it negative in FF. I'm pretty bummed that my LP is <8 days.

Lola - :( hope you feel better soon
Coco - hope AF shows up soon.
joeys - fingers crossed this it it!!
MrsC - hope everything is ok.

Hugs to anyone who needs one and sorry if I've missed anyone out :)


----------



## Coconuts

time4, can you postpone the test. CD21/22 is supposed to check the prog level mid way through the LP right? A test today won't tell you anything. Having a quick look at your chart it doesn't look like you've popped the egg yet (unless you usually have a slow rise). I know that's not really waht you want to hear but it will make you feel better about the results I guess. :hugs: I'm really feeling the 'it's not fair vibe' these last couple of days, for me and everyone else. I'm trying to just waft them away and change my thought but I feel primed for a hissy :hissy:

Got a pic of that positive OPK?

Is your LP less than 8 based on previous charts hun? Have you tried B6 or a B complex to lengthen it.
B100s seemed to stop my spotting but I kind of pinned that on the stress at the time.
I've cut back to B6 50mg now. It added an extra day to bring me to 11.


----------



## Coconuts

Lola, MrsC, charts and SS looking good :dust: it's about time we got a few more BFPs under our belts around here!


----------



## DHime

It's been a little while so yes it is time!

:dust:

Waiting for more to join the dark side. Hoping for you all!


----------



## joeys3453

dhime! how are you doing? crazy how far along you are. that goes by so fast! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Coconuts said:


> Lola, MrsC, charts and SS looking good :dust: it's about time we got a few more BFPs under our belts around here!

I don't feel too positive about this cycle but I'm staying levelheaded and keeping a Que Sera, Sera attitude :thumbup: So perhaps that is clouding any excitement! :dohh: But I haven't had an implantation dip or any spotting so I'm a bit nervous. I even skipped my run this morning as not to interfere with any implantation attempts - who would want to implant while being bounced around for 30 minutes!!!!???? :haha: But I know that I'm doing the best I can so I have to be happy with myself (even though I'm not necessarily happy with the powers that be who are delaying my entry into parenthood!!!!!!). But we'll get there eventually, right?? FX

Did the ginger help the parsley tea any? I'm a glutton for pickled ginger. Whenever we go to sushi, I eat several servings and always get the evil eye from the chef :flower: Keep your head up! Find something that makes you smile and enjoy yourself for a moment or two :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Lola* - how's the thirst today? Mine seems to have subsided a bit but still pretty thirsty. I usually chug 2 cups of water first when I wake up, but today I nearly regurgitated it all before after the first cup! I felt nauseated by it!!! I'm not counting it as a sign as I've definitely had that happen in the past, just not in a looong while. BUT maybe, just maybe it is a sign :winkwink: When are you going to test?

*timeforbaby* - CH is maaaaad expensive! We went there a couple summers ago and it put a big dent in our wallets for sure. But isn't it beautiful??? Good luck on your test and hope you figure out a way to extend your LP :hugs:

Hi *Dhime*! Thanks for popping by and reminding us of the wonderful things ahead! :flower:


I'm off to run my 5000 errands :wacko: then PT for the afternoon. Oh and I get to go to sushi for dinner with DH and his sister and somehow get by not eating any raw fish, which I love, and not have her notice we're TTC. Splendid :cry:


----------



## DHime

Thanks ladies. Doing good here. Still on pelvic rest but I have cheated a few times with DH. Poor guy...
Waiting for clearance to go commando despite my complications.
Time has gone by too fast and it makes me very nervous.

Still watching and cheering you ladies on. I have hopes for all of you. Resistance is futile!


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks DHime. I need all the support and hope I can get :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

onebump i am right there with you!

glad you are doing well and just enjoy the rest save up for when the little one comes!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> *Lola* - how's the thirst today? Mine seems to have subsided a bit but still pretty thirsty. I usually chug 2 cups of water first when I wake up, but today I nearly regurgitated it all before after the first cup! I felt nauseated by it!!! I'm not counting it as a sign as I've definitely had that happen in the past, just not in a looong while. BUT maybe, just maybe it is a sign :winkwink: When are you going to test?

I do not feel well at all. Ive had a rough day and it started with 2 full glasses of water because I was so very thirsty. I have drank more than my daily supply of water today. Ive had very painful gas, feels like it wants to expel <sorry> but for some reason...I am having some kind of pain but its not really AF cramps but im not sure what it is...and my brain has declaired itself on summer break 3 weeks early. I put my shrug on, then tried to put my shirt OVER it, then i spilled my food all over myself before knocking my tea over, and then, at 1:30 I realized its Tuesday and I should have had morning recess duty...and im having some kind of CF its watery and tehre is alot of it, that started this AM too, that or my bladder sprung a leak and last night i sneezed so hard i thought my uterus/abdomin was going to burst. THAT was painful...
Honestly. I just want to get this cycle over so i can get started on IUI. I know thats not the right attitude to have but this medication isnt helping me. I guess we shall see but i think that AF will show tomorrow or the next day. If i make it to Saturday, Ill test then:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

As much as I know, metformin takes a while to actually do something for you and the side effects, in the beginning, are pretty rough. Hang in there.


----------



## MrsChezek

Poor *Lola*! Hang in there lady. It's hard, I know but all those things you mention could be pregnancy symptoms so fingers crossed for you! And if it isn't, then at least you have a plan of action for what's next. Either way, you're in a good place - the best that you can do!

I had sharp cramps off and on today too. And in the afternoon I had a spasm in my lower back which sucked cause it happened while I was on the road and I had an hour behind the wheel feeling far from comfortable. But I feel better this evening and I hope tomorrow will bring something good. Hugs to you chica!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Just heard a quote that I thought would be perfect for us all!

"Everything will be okay in the end. If it's not okay, then it's simply not the end yet." (something like that) Our time will come!!!!! :hug:


----------



## LolaM

I am a peeing machine today. Its kind of annoying but i also kinda hope it keeps up, pee is a good thing!:haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay and nay for my SS today :wacko: The bumps on my bbs are more pronounced this morning - I noticed it cause it made my bbs look quite different! Here is what I read about it:

"The bumps on areolas (called Montgomery's tubercles) may look more prominent. These changes happen gradually during the first few weeks of pregnancy, as your breasts prepare to produce milk. Other possible causes: hormonal imbalance, prior pregnancy, tanning, the physical changes of puberty." 

Of course, coming off BCP in Dec I'm pretty much doing a second take on puberty so perhaps it's nothing (nay) but it could be something so YAY! That's all at my end so far today...

FX for you *Lola*!!!


----------



## timeforababy

My temps have decided not to rise this month but I think I spotted the first LH surge...will post some pics of OPKs later, I am crazy busy at work so just popped in to say hi.

Hope everyone is doing well?

Coconuts: nurse took my bloods on d23 anyways. I explained to her that my prog level results were not going to be any different as I haven't ovulated yet (or just about to ovulate) and she went to check with the doc's who said the prog level test is taken 7 days before the end of the last cycle (i think *doh* is the right expression here....) So I will have low prog as before. Also got a swab for chlamydia as she ordered that as part of the screening.

Joeys: all ok?

MrsC : how many days before you test?


----------



## Coconuts

(Hate to repeat myself from my journal but I'm just so excited....)

So a big blob of EW yesterday made me do an OPK at 10PM. Pee was quite dilute but it looked pretty positive :happydance: :yipee:

I did another one this morning and used a new midstream to compare. Just look at these stinkers!!!!!!!!!! Never had them so dark E.V.E.R!

*IT IS ON!*
 



Attached Files:







CD40 FMU +.jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 2









CD40 FMU midstream winner +.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rmsh1

Yay coconuts! Get BDing, that egg is about to be released!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi there ladies! i'm a newbie here, i'm also 33yrs turning 34 in September 2012. So this switch whereby you suddenly feel the need to become a mum is a totally natural thing right? i thought i was crazy! last year i would think that having a baby will be something of the future, but nowadays i want it NOW!! why do we get these feelings? they are so overwhelming!! Gosh women are more complicated than i thought! doc says it's the maternal instinct kicking in. Can i kick it out?? :D


----------



## Coconuts

:hi: Piano, I'd say no. In my experience that 'baby NOW' feeling is here to stay. It's only natural. Are you guys trying then????? Or are you just dealing with the new point of view?


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> :hi: Piano, I'd say no. In my experience that 'baby NOW' feeling is here to stay. It's only natural. Are you guys trying then????? Or are you just dealing with the new point of view?

Well i'm basically dealing with both haha! :) but it's complicated as we have issues with penetration, but we'll get there, i just need to talk to the doc properly without feeling embarassed.:blush:


----------



## Coconuts

Be brave!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Be brave!!!

I will don't worry :)


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> Joeys: all ok?
> 
> MrsC : how many days before you test?

timeforababy- i can't believe about your test some dr.'s don't get that we are all not textbook ovulation people. 
I am doing pretty good except got a migraine last night and still have a headache this morning. I played sand volleyball last night we had to play two different teams so played 6 games last night!:nope: i am getting to old for this! :haha: it was a good work out i just hope it didn't affect with IUI



Coconuts said:


> (Hate to repeat myself from my journal but I'm just so excited....)
> 
> So a big blob of EW yesterday made me do an OPK at 10PM. Pee was quite dilute but it looked pretty positive :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> I did another one this morning and used a new midstream to compare. Just look at these stinkers!!!!!!!!!! Never had them so dark E.V.E.R!
> 
> *IT IS ON!*

:thumbup: congrats coco! get the :sex: going


----------



## giansmom

hi there. i got married at 27. left everything to nature but started TTC when I was 32. 3 months after treatment, got that BFP i've been waiting for! a month after i gave birth, i turned 33. although may be a little younger than you, but i think you can also get good results that fast. baby dust to you!


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Piano, I'd say no. In my experience that 'baby NOW' feeling is here to stay. It's only natural. Are you guys trying then????? Or are you just dealing with the new point of view?
> 
> Well i'm basically dealing with both haha! :) but it's complicated as we have issues with penetration, but we'll get there, i just need to talk to the doc properly without feeling embarassed.:blush:Click to expand...

oh DO NOT feel embarassed, that is what the doctor is there for and im sure he has seen and heard it ALL lol


----------



## ilovepiano

[/QUOTE]

oh DO NOT feel embarassed, that is what the doctor is there for and im sure he has seen and heard it ALL lol[/QUOTE]

Oh yes i know they've probably seen all shapes and colours but i always feel awkward, it doesn't mean that i won't go but i'll just procrastinate a bit :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Timeforbaby* - I hope to test on Monday, if AF stays away and I can hold out!!! Sat is THE earliest I will ever let myself test but I'm not even considering it. Sunday I'm on the fence about but I'm shooting for Monday. I'm undecided because Sunday I'll be at my parents house and I don't want to fall apart in front of them but then on Monday morning I will be doing last minute prep for our trip, we fly out that evening. I'm not sure I want to kick off my trip with 'big' news (either way it goes) cause my brain will be fried and I don't want to forget stuff!! SO I don't know what I'm going to dohope you caught that surge indeed and now go catch that eggy!! :thumbup:

YAY *COCO*!!!! How exciting!!!!!! Hope you're working hard :sex: :sex: :sex:

*ilovepiano* - hi there and welcome! :hi:
I totally hear ya! I went from 'yeah babies someday sound nice' to 'I want one NOW, yesterday in fact!!!' Wish my body gave me some time to make the baby :winkwink: GL with all your endeavors! :flower:


AFM, I'm good. Had some bb tenderness today while running which I also get when AF comes so I'm a bit nervous - usually happens day before so tomorrow will be a bit stressful. FX though, right? Hope you girls are all getting it on!!!! :kiss:


----------



## LolaM

Yeah, I think AF is going to show tomorrow, bummer all around. Im tired of these promising charts and then blamo nothing--Ill call the dr next week and find out what i need to do.


----------



## ilovepiano

*ilovepiano* - hi there and welcome! :hi:
Wish my body gave me some time to make the baby :winkwink: GL with all your endeavors! :flower:



Thanks! lol so it really is normal, i thought i was nuts! i never understood why people wanted babies so badly but now i do! and if i could i would just buy a ready-made/made-to-measure one! LOL! but i'd love to experience pregnancy. We'll see what the future holds for us.

PS it seems i'm not getting the "quote" thing quite right Lol!


----------



## Coconuts

You need (QUOTE=Coco) then the text you want to quote then (/QUOTE)
But use these [] instead of these () If I type it right, you won't see the format :dohh:

It should come out like this:


Coco said:

> You need (QUOTE=Coco) then the text you want to quote then (/QUOTE)
> But use these [] instead of these () If I type it right, you won't see the format :dohh:
> 
> It should come out like this:


----------



## Coconuts

No idea how people do the whole multi quote thing though.
Ambree, you still floating around?! She knows.

Anyone?


----------



## Coconuts

MrsChezek said:


> *Timeforbaby* - I hope to test on Monday, if AF stays away and I can hold out!!!

Don't give in Mrs. Early testing is for weaklings. 14DPO or bust. I prefer to get the news for the witch herself and start a new cycle right away rather that have a rotten BFN to drive me mad while I wait for her. Blah.



LolaM said:


> Yeah, I think AF is going to show tomorrow, bummer all around. Im tired of these promising charts and then blamo nothing--Ill call the dr next week and find out what i need to do.

Are you sure?! You're not out until you're out. Anything can happen. Sending you some positive energy :dust:



ilovepiano said:


> it seems i'm not getting the "quote" thing quite right Lol!

Lets hope this mini tutorial helps you out. :hugs:

OK, multiquote, got it! Click the multi quote thing on each post you want to quote then when you click reply with quote on the last one they all end up in the body of your post. So clever BnB.
Excellent!


----------



## Coconuts

:wohoo: *fistpump*


----------



## MrsChezek

*Coco* your temps are going up as you said they usually do! Slow and steady :) And I totally agree with you about the early testing! I started a rule on another thread I frequent - No Testing Before 12DPO and we all stand (or try hard to) stand by it! And nice work on figuring out multiquote :winkwink: It took me a couple tries!
You're too cute! I'm so happy you finally got your +OPK :hugs:

AFM, I've got a temping anomaly this morning. This is going to sound like a high school math problem so bare with me!! :wacko:

I woke up having to have to pee at 5am (1.5 hrs before I temp) so I temped and got 97.8. Went back to sleep and temped at my usual temping alarm time and got 97.7 (shouldn't drop 1.5 hours later!). So I temped again when I woke up at 9am and it was 98.4. So I go to that basal body thermometer temp converter page and when I enter the first one, it calculates my 6:30am temp to be 98.12 but if I enter the wake up time, it calculates 6:30am to be 97.92. NEITHER is the 97.7 I did get!!! I'm not sure which one to enter&#8230;and more importantly, I don't like any of them cause it means my temp has dropped :cry:


----------



## joeys3453

MrsChezek your temps look good though!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

Well I haven't entered today's lower temp yet *Joeys* as I'm not sure what to put in. I guess I'll just put in the 97.7 I actually got at 6:30am rather than all the calculations. I just hate that it's the lowest!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Ahh the temp converter game.
I actually think that the time at which we take our temps is important. Just because you take your temp earlier, doesn't automatically mean it will be lower. Our BBT naturally fluctuates up and down so the time at which you take it is the most important thing for me, consistency wise. I wake up before my alarm temp and get a hotter temp than my usual wake up time which I reason should be warmer because of the moving and waking up and temping before. It's a crazy world. My only advise (especially if you don't like the temps for today) is don't enter one. OR, because you actually got up and moved around A LOT just put in the first 5am temp and put that the time was different so it goes white, that way it's not so FIXED if you know what I mean. Disregart the 9am. I know it's the 'right' temp but it's just too late from normal temping at 6.30am.
This is the sharp point of the cycle. You've done so well up to now. Stay positive, you're not out till you really are out and one temp doesn't meant anything. Could very well bounce up really high tomorrow making all of this irrelevant.

Temping turns us crazy, if I get a temp I don't like I usually temp twice to check it. If I like it however I never temp again to check that one. :headspin:


----------



## Coconuts

Also MrsC. I'm hopefully Oing today so the rise shoud begin tomorrow. Today's temp is just the usual Pre-O zone.
FXD for tomorrow or Sunday?!


----------



## MrsChezek

Temping does make me crazy cause I don't sleep through the night too often!!! So I temp when I get up to pee, temp at temping time and then if they are confusing, throw in my wake up temp for good measure!!! :wacko: I went back to adjust my 6:30am temp to my 5am temp as I liked your thinking *Coco* of making it less permanent but I can't lie and say I moved around so much!!! I woke up, stuck a thermie in my mouth still half asleep. Got up, practically sleep walked to toilet, peed and walked back and plopped back to sleep. So I'm going to be a big girl and add in my actual 6:30am temp and forget the other two. I had a bit of nausea last night before going to bed so that's giving me a bit of a mood lift. It could have been cause I didn't get much sleep the night before and it was 1am and I was very tired (I get nausea from being too tired too). BUT maybe it's early signs! Going to try to hang onto hope :flower: Thanks guys for your input!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Monday will be 14DPO. I think I'm going to wait until then. I'll test on Sunday if we end up staying in a hotel on Sat night (got a wedding in NYC) but if we train to my parents house and stay there, I won't want to test on Sunday and will test on Monday. All assuming AF doesn't show!!! So FXD indeed :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeek, good luck hun. I bet the urge to test in heavily upon you. You know you don't want to. Resiiiiiiiiiiiiiist!
What I meant was the actual getting up and out of bed will change your usual BBT ebb and flow so the 6.30am temp could be the funkier one of the two. I say 97.8 with a white dot but it's your call in the end. Come tomorrow it won't be so important.
:af:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think AF is going to show tomorrow, bummer all around. Im tired of these promising charts and then blamo nothing--Ill call the dr next week and find out what i need to do.
> 
> Are you sure?! You're not out until you're out. Anything can happen. Sending you some positive energy :dust: !Click to expand...

:nope: not even a little tiny bit. My temp was still up this am so i suppoose AF will show tomorrow and it looks like im going to have to go another month because my fertile days happen to fall on the last week of school when i cant even find a sub under a rock and i cant really miss my students promotion ceremony!


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: hugs to you, don't lose hope!


----------



## Jazavac

I never did any temperature conversions. If I woke up at the wrong time, I'd just enter what I had and FF would mark it differently, anyway. After a few cycles, it didn't really matter anyway, as I knew where I kind of had to be.


----------



## joeys3453

OMG jaz you are an orange!!!:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

LolaM said:


> My temp was still up this am so i suppoose AF will show tomorrow and it looks like im going to have to go another month because my fertile days happen to fall on the last week of school when i cant even find a sub under a rock and i cant really miss my students promotion ceremony!

Do you and DH not like nearby?


----------



## MrsChezek

*Lola* - big hugs! :hugs: Hope AF stays away!!! :af:

*Jazavac* - thanks for your input; it's my first cycle so I'm looking forward to when it won't matter!

*Coco* - I changed it to my 5am time and marked it as so - ur right, should just post my first temp as it's most accurate :flower:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> My temp was still up this am so i suppoose AF will show tomorrow and it looks like im going to have to go another month because my fertile days happen to fall on the last week of school when i cant even find a sub under a rock and i cant really miss my students promotion ceremony!
> 
> Do you and DH not like nearby?Click to expand...

What?


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> *Lola* - big hugs! :hugs: Hope AF stays away!!! :af:

Its very strange...I got BFHN this morning, but my temp is up and i feel nothing. No cramps, no bloating, no PMS rage, I am a bit depressed about the HN this morning, its weird, this has never happened to me before. So I guess Ill just wait it out. Whats new, huh?:shrug: Im hugnry and i think ill take "sick" on the drive home so i dont have to sit through a 390 student graduation ceremony at 7 pm. Im just NOT in the mood for THAT CRAP! Now im hungry so im going to forage...have a nice long weekend head of me! Ill keep ya posted if the witch shows up


----------



## timeforababy

:) hope everyone is doing well. I'm attaching cd21, 22, 23 and I think the surge is cd21 or 22?

Is that right? we did the deed on cd 21, 22, 23.
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rmsh1

Surge looks like CD22 to me! Yay! You BD at all the right times


----------



## Coconuts

LolaM said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> My temp was still up this am so i suppoose AF will show tomorrow and it looks like im going to have to go another month because my fertile days happen to fall on the last week of school when i cant even find a sub under a rock and i cant really miss my students promotion ceremony!
> 
> Do you and DH not like nearby?Click to expand...
> 
> What?Click to expand...

Hahahahahah sorry. I meant LIVE near to each other - I was just wondering why you couldn't BD at night after school. Bloomin' typos. :haha:

*Time*, I agree, CD22 looks like the day. Great timing with the BDing. Let's just sit back and wait for that rise!!!! Wanna be cycle / 2WW buddies in my sig????


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies! Congrats on the surge *Time*! And on all the well-timed BDing :happydance:

AFM, AF isn't here yet but judging by my temp, she'll be here pretty soon. Sad but what can you do. Life goes on, right? It doesn't help that I woke up with a sore throat this morning. DH has been sick all week and I managed to fight it off until this morning of course, just in time for the wedding and our trip on Monday. Fan Freaken Tastic! :growlmad:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Ladies! :wave: Can I hop in on the thread? You all seem so much more educated about this process than we are and I would love to pick your brains. My partner and I are totally flying blind so to speak. We thought we would grow old and travel together with out a :baby: to worry about.....then biology took over. We have conception mania. My parter is already talking about number 2. We havent even succeeded at number 1 yet. LOL! So...with the clock ticking and our "late 30's" on the horizion, we are feeling the crunch. It's so weird to want something so bad when just a few years ago it was the furthest thing from our mind.


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> It's so weird to want something so bad when just a few years ago it was the furthest thing from our mind.

Oh yes it's definitely weird, it feels like someone pulled a switch from OFF to ON! i want it back OFF!! LOL! but i love the trying just not the waiting for results!


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> My temp was still up this am so i suppoose AF will show tomorrow and it looks like im going to have to go another month because my fertile days happen to fall on the last week of school when i cant even find a sub under a rock and i cant really miss my students promotion ceremony!
> 
> Do you and DH not like nearby?Click to expand...
> 
> What?Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahahah sorry. I meant LIVE near to each other - I was just wondering why you couldn't BD at night after school. Bloomin' typos. :haha:
> 
> 
> ooooh, ok. No he lives with me. We were going to do IUI next cycle but i have work obligations that prevent that.
> 
> And now...ladies...something strange is going on. I am now 17 DPO and my temps are up by my HPT was neg...do you think 16 DPO was too early to test or is AF just screwin with me. I dont believe I have ever had a 30 day cycle and certainly not 17 DPO....its a mystery:shrug:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Hi Ladies! :wave: Can I hop in on the thread? You all seem so much more educated about this process than we are and I would love to pick your brains. My partner and I are totally flying blind so to speak. We thought we would grow old and travel together with out a :baby: to worry about.....then biology took over. We have conception mania. My parter is already talking about number 2. We havent even succeeded at number 1 yet. LOL! So...with the clock ticking and our "late 30's" on the horizion, we are feeling the crunch. It's so weird to want something so bad when just a few years ago it was the furthest thing from our mind.


I felt the same way, I diidnt want kids. Then, i met hubs and that all flew out the window and we have calmed down but I know the he so wants a child. We are having difficulties and a childless friend actually suggested, SERIOUSLY, that we just make become a "special" aunt and uncle to our friends kids!!! YEAH cuz thats totally the same thing! :dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

*MrsC*, that SUUUUUUUUUCKS about the temp drop! One of the reasons why I will no longer be temping my LP after about 4DPO and crosshairs. I hate the drop and the wait. Bah. Saying that though my lovely, you're not out until AF really arrives. Crossing my fingers for you temp drop or not :kiss:
Bummer you got the cold just as your hormones are trying to make you feel emotional and grumpy anyway. I'd apologize to DH now for any volcanic emotional eruptions to come over the next few days :haha: Hang in there. It's not over yet!

:hi: *Leah*! Welcome along! I don't want to be the pusher of bad habits but have you considered charting? You seem to have a longer cycle like mine (not including this one) normally 35 days. My luteal phase is only 11 days making O somewhere around CD24 NOT the middle of my cycle at CD17/18 like most non TTCers might assume. Temping helps you get your timing right which is more than half the battle! The chart in my sig has a link to Fertility Friend, a site (free if you want, you can pay for extra features) that you can use to plot your cycle and help you figure this all out.
Sorry if you know this already??!?? :blush:
There's also a page on here that has a key for all the abbreviation which drove me nuts when I first got started. I'll go see if I can find a link for you....


----------



## Coconuts

*Leah*, here's the linky to the BnB page full of abreviations. (If you need / want it???) :thumbup:



LolaM said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahah sorry. I meant LIVE near to each other - I was just wondering why you couldn't BD at night after school. Bloomin' typos. :haha:
> 
> 
> ooooh, ok. No he lives with me. *We were going to do IUI next cycle* but i have work obligations that prevent that.
> 
> And now...ladies...something strange is going on. I am now 17 DPO and my temps are up by my HPT was neg...do you think 16 DPO was too early to test or is AF just screwin with me. I dont believe I have ever had a 30 day cycle and certainly not 17 DPO....its a mystery:shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: mega misunderstanding! Ok, I didn't remember about the IUI plan. That sucks about the waiting. Try not to look too far ahead, it makes me feel quite stressed out when I do that. At least you and DH can have one last natural stab at it next month. If you're not knocked up now!
I've had a look at your chart and do you think it's possible that you actually O'd one or two days after your +OPK? FF isn't always 100% correct and even temps and everything else has some margin of error. Maybe you just popped eggy a little later than you though. Or........... you're not producting HCG as fast as others might and your BFP is late in coming. Both things can and do happen. I'm hoping for the latter!! Come on Lola's BFP!!! :dust: Nothing do do but....

say it with me.....

wait :coffee:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> *Leah*,
> 
> 
> And now...ladies...something strange is going on. I am now 17 DPO and my temps are up by my HPT was neg...do you think 16 DPO was too early to test or is AF just screwin with me. I dont believe I have ever had a 30 day cycle and certainly not 17 DPO....its a mystery:shrug:

:rofl: mega misunderstanding! Ok, I didn't remember about the IUI plan. That sucks about the waiting. Try not to look too far ahead, it makes me feel quite stressed out when I do that. At least you and DH can have one last natural stab at it next month. If you're not knocked up now!
I've had a look at your chart and do you think it's possible that you actually O'd one or two days after your +OPK? FF isn't always 100% correct and even temps and everything else has some margin of error. Maybe you just popped eggy a little later than you though. Or........... you're not producting HCG as fast as others might and your BFP is late in coming. Both things can and do happen. I'm hoping for the latter!! Come on Lola's BFP!!! :dust: Nothing do do but....

say it with me.....

wait :coffee:[/QUOTE]

yeah, nothing else i can do but wait. honestly, its entirely possible that i didnt O on the day FF friend says i did, i dont usualy O on the day i get my + so, again, its still CD 30 and that isnt typical of me either...I dont know hwat is up with the last 2 cycles. Totally outside my norms, medicated or not. Im going to wait unil monday or Tue and then ill retest, or call the dr. Its memorial day here, so nothing will be open on monday.


----------



## Coconuts

'Nothing will be open' - isn't that typical!
Don't underestimate how stress can effect our cycles hun. I now realise that all that endless spotting was from stress and probably this lazy egg was stressed out too. :shrug:
Nothing like some crosshairs to relax me.
Test again in the AM. :test:
:dust:

:coffee:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> 'Nothing will be open' - isn't that typical!
> Don't underestimate how stress can effect our cycles hun. I now realise that all that endless spotting was from stress and probably this lazy egg was stressed out too. :shrug:
> Nothing like some crosshairs to relax me.
> Test again in the AM. :test:
> :dust:
> 
> :coffee:

I think im going to wait until this evening, and if nothing shows up, ill run to the market and get an HPT. As you can see from my chart, my temps have been all over the place this cycle. I am a bit stressed with the end of the school year, but its not that bad. I had more stress finishing up my Masters and it didnt effect my cycle. Ive also been sick, stupid snuffy nose! Guess you never can tell but it seems that everything i eat today is upsetting my stomach. My metformin ISNT happy with me today!


----------



## MrsChezek

Lola - a girl on another thread I'm on didn't get her bdp until like 10 days late or more! So FX u'll get urs soon as well!!!! :hugs:

AFM, still no AF but not too many PMS symptoms either - bit bloated and my left ovary has been giving me a sharp poking feeling every once in awhile but that's not typical for me. Well the bloating is typical...otherwise all quiet on the western front!!!


----------



## Coconuts

*Lola*, you're BFP could be coming. Don't despair just yet.

*MrsC*, so far so good x


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> *Time*, I agree, CD22 looks like the day. Great timing with the BDing. Let's just sit back and wait for that rise!!!! Wanna be cycle / 2WW buddies in my sig????

:thumbup: I wish! My AF is due on CD30-31, I don't have TWW, I have 7 day wait :)

Thanks *rmsh* and* MrsC,* how are you both doing?

*LolaM* you're definitely not out until AF shows up, some women won't get a positive until later. Fingers crossed

Welcome ilovepiano and LeahMSta

We've had a Eurovision party, so funny


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! :wave: Can I hop in on the thread? You all seem so much more educated about this process than we are and I would love to pick your brains. My partner and I are totally flying blind so to speak. We thought we would grow old and travel together with out a :baby: to worry about.....then biology took over. We have conception mania. My parter is already talking about number 2. We havent even succeeded at number 1 yet. LOL! So...with the clock ticking and our "late 30's" on the horizion, we are feeling the crunch. It's so weird to want something so bad when just a few years ago it was the furthest thing from our mind.
> 
> 
> I felt the same way, I diidnt want kids. Then, i met hubs and that all flew out the window and we have calmed down but I know the he so wants a child. We are having difficulties and a childless friend actually suggested, SERIOUSLY, that we just make become a "special" aunt and uncle to our friends kids!!! YEAH cuz thats totally the same thing! :dohh:Click to expand...




Coconuts said:


> *MrsC*, that SUUUUUUUUUCKS about the temp drop! One of the reasons why I will no longer be temping my LP after about 4DPO and crosshairs. I hate the drop and the wait. Bah. Saying that though my lovely, you're not out until AF really arrives. Crossing my fingers for you temp drop or not :kiss:
> Bummer you got the cold just as your hormones are trying to make you feel emotional and grumpy anyway. I'd apologize to DH now for any volcanic emotional eruptions to come over the next few days :haha: Hang in there. It's not over yet!
> 
> :hi: *Leah*! Welcome along! I don't want to be the pusher of bad habits but have you considered charting? You seem to have a longer cycle like mine (not including this one) normally 35 days. My luteal phase is only 11 days making O somewhere around CD24 NOT the middle of my cycle at CD17/18 like most non TTCers might assume. Temping helps you get your timing right which is more than half the battle! The chart in my sig has a link to Fertility Friend, a site (free if you want, you can pay for extra features) that you can use to plot your cycle and help you figure this all out.
> Sorry if you know this already??!?? :blush:
> There's also a page on here that has a key for all the abbreviation which drove me nuts when I first got started. I'll go see if I can find a link for you....

Thanks Guys! I feel so welcomed. :flower:
LolaM...I totally understand the "special auntie" issue. All of our friends eith dub us Aunts or Godparents. It is awesome to get to share in their little one's life but no where near mommyville. :haha:

Coconuts....I am planning on charting the next cycle. We agreed to start slow and work our way up. Last cycle we only had clearblue digital O sticks and 1 insem. This month I upgraded to a few books on conceptio, softcups, and preseed. I have already purchased a thermometer (It should be her tonight) and I am trying to get more familiar with charting before I climb that montain. I'll take any tips or tricks you wanna throw my way. :blush:


----------



## timeforababy

My temp dropped this morning :(

But I have been sleeping without covers as it's so hot. But but but :(

4 more days until I get AF or test


----------



## Coconuts

LeahMSta said:


> I'll take any tips or tricks you wanna throw my way. :blush:

Not much to it really. Consistency is key. Like you've most likely read everywhere, take your temp AT THE SAME TIME everymorning BEFORE doing literally anything else. To make sure I get myself freshly woken up I set my temp alarm a little before my usual wake up time, temp then go back to sleep for a little bit.
The more tossing and turning you do, getting up to pee in the night, waking up early can throw off your temps.
I take my temps from 'down there' :blush: Hoohaa temping has been much more reliable for me. I tend to snore and mouth breath with makes my chart look reeeeeeally rocky. As soon as I started hoohaa temping things evened out a lot. I tend to be a slow riser so now it's easier to see the temp shift. In the long run that is.



timeforababy said:


> My temp dropped this morning :(
> But I have been sleeping without covers as it's so hot. But but but :(
> 4 more days until I get AF or test

One temp doesn't mean anything on it's own hun. You're not out yet. I put you in my sig. Is your LP really just 7 days or is that just when you expect AF. I think your cycle will be longer than last month because it looks like you O'd later but it's hard to tell from last months chart :headspin: Hang in there, you're almost at the end. :dust: for a BFP!

AFM, teeny tiny rise today but my 2DPOs are usually a let down, I can never confirm O before 3/4DPO with any kind of security and the funkyness of this cycle makes me even less sure that I O'd even with that excellent OPK. tomorrow's temp may not even help too much. Tuesday we'll know for sure if eggy made it out.
Might try and get a sneeky BD out of DH today :winkwink:


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> One temp doesn't mean anything on it's own hun. You're not out yet. I put you in my sig. Is your LP really just 7 days or is that just when you expect AF. I think your cycle will be longer than last month because it looks like you O'd later but it's hard to tell from last months chart :headspin: Hang in there, you're almost at the end. :dust: for a BFP!
> 
> AFM, teeny tiny rise today but my 2DPOs are usually a let down, I can never confirm O before 3/4DPO with any kind of security and the funkyness of this cycle makes me even less sure that I O'd even with that excellent OPK. tomorrow's temp may not even help too much. Tuesday we'll know for sure if eggy made it out.
> Might try and get a sneeky BD out of DH today :winkwink:

My LP is 8 days :) I've been charting (ish) for 4 cycles and the first 2 were pretty identical and I have the same physical symptoms (cramps etc). Last month's chart was a nightmare as we went on holiday and it was a break from everything (even temping!) 

more :sex: for Coco! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## rmsh1

I have been following and lurking but haven't had much to report! I am on CD17, no signs on O, so looks like my old cycle length is NOT returning. I have a doc appointment this Friday, but I may have to go sooner as my thyroid is really starting to get to me :( Very hard to swallow and lots of pain. 

I have had cysts burst in past, and the first one I had an ultrasound to confirm that the biggest cyst had indeed gone. But this time the pain does not seem to be going away and today is day 3 of it. I did some reading, and the pain could mean it has already burst and there is swelling around what used to a be a cyst. Problem is the doctor can only refer me, I very much doubt I will get an emergency ultrasound. I hope the pain goes away otherwise I will have to try to get an earlier appointment. 

I will keep Fridays one too, as I may not be able to discuss both thyroid and TTC in one appointment if it takes too long (they can be really anal about that sometimes, saying you have to book two appointments if you have two issues)


----------



## Coconuts

Doctors! You really have to get lucky to find one that actually listens and helps!

Oh no about the thyroid, I'm sorry it's hurting you so much. I hope your doctor can help you out.
Waiting for O is worse than the 2WW for me. starting TTC did wierd things to my cycles and to add to it I tried different herbs and vits to try and help my LP which usually had a delaying effect on O.
I hope things pick up and you O soon. Good luck at the doctors. I hope you get to talk about both issues. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## onebumpplease

I forgot to multi-quote and now I've forgotten so much.

I am still completely clueless about my cycle. I have an OB/GYN appointment for 5th June that I will be able to make as it's a holiday (not sure why the doc is even working though). Although it is only a discussion, I really hope he will look at my erratic cycles in relation to TTC. Fx'd.

rmsh that sucks about your thyroid. I really hope they aren't anal about your appointment on Friday.


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 - don't just lurk, vent/chat that will help :) Hope the doc's will be ok. And don't feel rushed by the GP, make a list and take it in with you

onebumpplease - good luck with your doctor's appointment.

I'm having cramps this afternoon that remind me of my period :(

And I'm going to stop googling luteal phase defect, poor egg quality etc. We have one appointment on Thursday for DH's SA results and I will ring my GP for the 2nd prog test and the swab.

I'm going to change something next cycle because this is just not working.


----------



## Coconuts

Love change! Even if it's as small as a change in your thinking. We need to try different things.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!

:hug: to rmsh - thyroid pain sounds painful! Hope you get something for it soon. 

Good luck to everyone with doc appts. I agree, a good doc is hard to find and they're all always rushing. I bring lists to help me get thru more questions and I prioritize them!! Sad we have to do this when it's our health we're talking about here!

AFM, no AF but temp stayed low and I'm starting to get my usual PMS cramps so I'm sure she's imminent :dohh: Onto a new cycle we go!!! I'll be in 4 different time zones over the next month so I'll be relying on luck as chart won't be very pretty :winkwink:

Hugs to all that need it!! :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

OPKs will be your friend next month then MrsC :thumbup: I like the little rise this morning FXD.


----------



## rmsh1

I lurk during this time as I just have nothing going on. I too find waiting to O far worse than the TWW. At least in the TWW I know the timeframe. I never know my time frame for ovulating.

I caved in and took some ibuprofen today for the pain, and it seems to have helped a bit. If the pain is still there tomorrow I will try to get an earlier appointment. Otherwise, Friday at 6pm I will be telling the doctor a LOT!

I have started to take pregnacare, but otherwise I am not doing anything to try to get myself to ovulate earlier


----------



## Coconuts

You're doing the right thing *rm*. I generally O around CD24 (sometimes 21/22 sometime 26 or 28 *sigh*) I've been trying different things for a year trying to get that down and the only thing that happens is O is delayed even later. This is very possible with soy so I'm scared to try that. My priority was to stop the spotting and get my LP longer and the B vits seems to help with that. I didn't like taking the 100mg B-complex for such a long time so I've switched down to the B50s and thrown reflexology into the mix. I have no idea if that's what threw off O this month or if it's what helped me to O eventually in the end????? It's definitely a relaxing treat so the less stress should help with the spotting.
I also take pregnacare :friends: I have 4 boxes of pregnant pregnacare (not conception) left over from a hopeful shopping spree when I was pregnant. I'm going to move on to those when the conception ones run out to save money and not let them go to waste. :smug:
I'm putting lots of faith in reflexology for a few months now.


----------



## Coconuts

PS, my slow rise is in full effect and keeps on chugging up but FF isn't having any of it. One more good temp means no more thermy until AF / BFP so I may just have to...


Spoiler
MANUAL OVERIDE BABY!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> *Leah*, here's the linky to the BnB page full of abreviations. (If you need / want it???) :thumbup: :


Thanks for this, i need it badly!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> Thanks :)


----------



## Coconuts

I adore Eurovision and for the first time ever I totally didn't see anything to hail it's coming and only caught the points part right at the end and missed all the 'singing'. :dohh: I was gutted. I love a good ol' Eurovision song contest La lalalaa laaaaaaaa
Who won?


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> I adore Eurovision and for the first time ever I totally didn't see anything to hail it's coming and only caught the points part right at the end and missed all the 'singing'. :dohh: I was gutted. I love a good ol' Eurovision song contest La lalalaa laaaaaaaa
> Who won?

Sweden.


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry to everyone that is on other threads that I post in, but this will be the same info repeated over.

I managed to get a doctor appointment today due to my thyroid playing up. I have had pain from a cyst for 4 days now. I saw a lovely doctor! I wasn&#8217;t going to mention TTC unless I felt it was appropriate, as really the thyroid issue was the most pressing issue right now. He has referred me to a specialist and I have to wait for a letter and I will get a thyroid ultrasound to check my cysts.

I then told him I was wondering if my thyroid hormones were imbalanced as my cycles had become very long. He asked me about them so I ended up telling him the whole TTC story. I said I stopped bc May last year and had 6 super regular cycles, all 33 days long. Then I had a 34 day cycle and since then, they have been 44 and 43 days long, with this current cycle heading into the 40s too. His first reaction was &#8220;oh, you aren&#8217;t ovulating&#8221;. So, I pulled out my charts! And guess what, he was so happy to see them! I said I was also using OPKs and had detected LH surges. So now he is sure I am ovulating, but that for some reason it is really delayed. He said normally he gets day 21 bloods but that that obviously wont work for me. So I have all the paperwork now to get my bloods taken 7 days after I ovulate, going purely by my charting, and he gave me a form to get day 3 bloods taken too. So it was a very productive visit and I am very happy to get the ball rolling with both my thyroid and fertility tests. Now just to wait til I ovulate!


----------



## ilovepiano

rmsh1 said:


> So it was a very productive visit and I am very happy to get the ball rolling with both my thyroid and fertility tests. Now just to wait til I ovulate!

Good! at least the doctor got the hang of it, and charting really proved useful in this instance! 

Good luck!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls, just a quick pop in that the :witch: is officially here. I'm off to finish packing and heading out for a 2 week vaca. Not sure if I'll be able to post but will come by if I can! GL to all of you!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Coconuts

Aw MrsC that sucks!!!! I'm sorry. Hopefully you'll have fun on your hols, keep BDing though.
Great news RM!!!! So happy!


----------



## onebumpplease

RM I am delighted to hear that your doctor was so helpful. Maybe I will have the same luck as I will go and speak to someone if my cycles continue to be long. Ooooo RM I think this could mean that you get your BFP this month. Sod's law and all ;)


----------



## rmsh1

It would be great to get a BFP now that the ball is rolling for testing LOL I will not complain one little bit. The doctor was so glad to see my charts, I was blown away, he seemed happy that I knew everything already. He said my temp shift is really clear and the positive OPKs really help show ovulation. 

He did say I should have been having thyroid ultrasounds every year, but oh well, I am going to get one soon. He does not think my thyroid hormones will be off, as I have had the cysts for a long time and never had problems with my hormones before, but you never know. I have no symptoms other than long cycles. But when I was first diagnosed, I was on bc, so would not have noticed anything funny about my cycles. So I am not tesing my thyroid horomones until I do my LP bloods, which will be 7 days after I ovulate. I am happy to wait


----------



## ilovepiano

MrsChezek said:


> Hi girls, just a quick pop in that the :witch: is officially here. I'm off to finish packing and heading out for a 2 week vaca. Not sure if I'll be able to post but will come by if I can! GL to all of you!!!!!
> 
> :hug:

Enjoy your vacation and take time to relax, remember that stress and over thinking don't help in this process. Good luck to you too!


----------



## Coconuts

MrsC, my students were arriving so the last message was short and sweet. My heart sank to see AF arrived, I was really hoping she wouldn't. You sounded like you're dealing with it OK though. Good for you. Onwards into a shiny new cycle full of possibility!
We'll all be here when you get back (where you going?)


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, just a quick pop in that the :witch: is officially here. I'm off to finish packing and heading out for a 2 week vaca. Not sure if I'll be able to post but will come by if I can! GL to all of you!!!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Enjoy your vacation and take time to relax, remember that stress and over thinking don't help in this process. Good luck to you too!Click to expand...


Well, then I'm in BIIIIIG trouble. Might just as well give up NOW!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl:
Aren't we all Lola!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Coconuts

Argh! Eeek, Lola, CD2!!!!! Rotten douchebag witch! I'm so sorry poppet, I was hopeful for you too with that amazing LP. :hugs: Do you have a game plan for this cycle. Formulating game plans always helps me get through AF xxx


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Argh! Eeek, Lola, CD2!!!!! Rotten douchebag witch! I'm so sorry poppet, I was hopeful for you too with that amazing LP. :hugs: Do you have a game plan for this cycle. Formulating game plans always helps me get through AF xxx

I was late,so naturally, i SHOULD have been preg but alas...I have to call the dr and get the details for IUI. IF they require a morning appt i wont be able to do it this cycle because i have work obligations that i can not get out of. My hubs isnt making it easy on me eitehr, he keeps telling me that his bosses dont HAVE to let him take time off work, i say they DO! If i cant do IUI this cylce ill just keep taking my medication and TI. I am also going to start looking at adoption when the school year is over, in just a few weeks. MAybe il willl be one of those people that adopts a baby and then gets preg shortly after lol!!!That woujld be my luck lol


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> MAybe il willl be one of those people that adopts a baby and then gets preg shortly after lol!!!That woujld be my luck lol

That would be something so noble!! relatives of mine have adopted a little girl, they're so happy and i think the thought of having spared her from a difficult, miserable life is also paying them back :) so if you can, why not? i wouldn't afford it. adoption is so expensive! Good luck!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Lola, don't throw in the towel just yet. TTC can be a long hard road but it can and probably will happen for you at some point soon. It's so frustrating. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Coconuts, is this the latest you have ovulated? I wish we could all just have regular 28 day cycles! Grrrrr


----------



## Coconuts

Yes, by a long way, until this month my latest was CD28. My average is usually around CD24!!! Don't know what was going on, anov that got saved, the moon, just one of those things but CD41 O was not fun getting to.


----------



## timeforababy

been busy on here today!

rmsh1- yay! So so so pleased you had a good GP. Glad you got things moving

Lola - :( aw hun, big hugs

MrsC - :( enjoy your vacation! Where are you going?

Coconuts - wooo....2 week wait :)


Big hugs to anyone who needs one and hope I haven't missed anyone out.

I went to bootcamp again, so so pleased this exercise lark is working out. But I have serious AF cramps. I am going to get some soy and some smiley OPKs of Amazon. Tempting fate for my BFP, obviously. :wacko:


----------



## onebumpplease

Sounds good timeforababy :)

Quick recap CD35, crazy erratic chart, have had two separate colds and an upped level of thyroxin, started just prior to the end of my last cycle. Half convinced it could be anov. However had a blazing + this morning. So maybe, just maybe I really am following in Coco's footsteps for this cycle. FX'd.


----------



## rmsh1

I hope you are going to ovulate soon onebump! 

I do feel your pain onebump and coconuts, it is horrible waiting to ovulate. I read so many people hate the TWW, but that is nothing to me, the waiting to ovulate is by far the worst wait. But I am grateful that I do ovulate


----------



## timeforababy

yay for ovulation onebump.

rmsh1- will be yours soon!


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> MAybe il willl be one of those people that adopts a baby and then gets preg shortly after lol!!!That woujld be my luck lol
> 
> That would be something so noble!! relatives of mine have adopted a little girl, they're so happy and i think the thought of having spared her from a difficult, miserable life is also paying them back :) so if you can, why not? i wouldn't afford it. adoption is so expensive! Good luck!Click to expand...

We are going through the state,, we cant afford private adoption either.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! 
Cocnuts-I took your advice and signed up on FF. I bought Charting Your Way to Conception for my Kindle and I am about to dive into it. I'm hoping that if I invest time and money in planning next cycle it will either make for silly luck and I won't need any of it or I'll be blissfully prepared with a plan for the next cycle. I say either way it is a win/win.:thumbup:

Lola: Keep your head up. :hugs: I think it is awesome that you are looking into adoption. There are so many ways to become a mother. You may find your little piece of joy right here waiting for you. 

I hope all of you are having a great day. I didn't use multi quotes and I'm too lazy to go back and do it now. :blush: But I'm so glad to have each of you to share this journey with. :flower:


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> We are going through the state,, we cant afford private adoption either.

Oh i don't blame you!! i know that they must be really careful about human trafficking and stuff like this, but why are adoptions so expensive!!!!!!! it makes it almost impossible for people who have average normal wages to go through it :(


----------



## timeforababy

OK, I think I'm out for the month. No spotting but my temps are down and my LP is only 8 days. I've had enough, sigh.


----------



## Coconuts

timeforababy said:


> I am going to get some soy and some smiley OPKs of Amazon. Tempting fate for my BFP, obviously. :wacko:

Do it. In the end I couldn't give two hoots if I spent money only to have it wasted because of a beautiful BFP. Do it, get ready and hope for the best.



onebumpplease said:


> had a blazing + this morning. So maybe, just maybe I really am following in Coco's footsteps for this cycle. FX'd.

NO WAY!!! Post a pic onebump!!!! What is up with all these mad cycles, I think Never is gearing up for a CD40 O too!!! (bit earlier for you) What made you test??? I thought it was finally AF, went to check and there was EW everywhere so I tested that night and got an almost positive, then bam, next day is all go go go. Excellent. pic pic pic!



LeahMSta said:


> Hi all!
> Cocnuts-I took your advice and signed up on FF. I bought Charting Your Way to Conception for my Kindle and I am about to dive into it.

Brilliant, when you start temping you can link (if you want) your chart or ticker from FF to your sig here so we can all follow along with your journey! :yipee:
It's an eye opener when you discover everything that you didn't know and were never told!!!!! Enjoy the wonderful, delicate world of female hormones :headspin:

AFM, still no crosshairs from FF which is rediculous. I'm no longer temping since today's temp was the 4th rise in a row. I'm sure I O'd so I put the cross hairs in myself :smug: 4DPO (finally)


----------



## Coconuts

*Time*, we posted at the same time. You're never out until she's actually here hun. could be a famous implantation dip. Cling on to anything that will give you some hope to say positive. If AF really is coming then you have a new game plan to get you well on your way to a new cycle. With a shorter LP you want an earlier implantation, maybe this is what it is :shrug: Stay positive!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks coconut! I'm already wowed by the things I knew but didn't understand like changes in CM and such. It is mind boggling that all of this has been happening without notice all these years. "The Talk" in health class didn't really do our reproductive cycles justice. LOL! :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

timeforababy said:


> OK, I think I'm out for the month. No spotting but my temps are down and my LP is only 8 days. I've had enough, sigh.

:hugs: but you are not out just yet!


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies how are you doing? Sorry i haven't been on here for a while. Had a great relaxing weekend. Celebrated our 1 year anniversary and next week we will celebrate being together for 10 years!:dohh: nothing to new here besides having some cramps like always really feeling tired, had a headache for almost 2 days that seems to be it. trying not to ss but sometimes I think you can't help it. i haven't been temping so not sure if there is a temp dip or not.:shrug: how is everyone doing?


----------



## Coconuts

Hi Joeys :howdy: 9DPIUI!!! You're getting there, just 5 days to go. I have everything crossed that this is the one, we need some more BFP news around here, bring it woman!!!!
:dust:

My only news is I finally flippin' O'd. Latest since records began by a loooooooong way but egg is out, crosshairs on (DIY) and thermy is away. Hurrah!


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> Hi Joeys :howdy: 9DPIUI!!! You're getting there, just 5 days to go. I have everything crossed that this is the one, we need some more BFP news around here, bring it woman!!!!
> :dust:
> 
> My only news is I finally flippin' O'd. Latest since records began by a loooooooong way but egg is out, crosshairs on (DIY) and thermy is away. Hurrah!

thanks coc i can't tell if i am 9 or 8 with the iui. either way it is getting close! :dohh: thank you!:hugs: i don't feel like i am pregnant but i want to keep my hopes up but after hearing so many people say they had ss makes me just not have hope!:cry:

:happydance:that you o'd! that is great news granted sucks that it took so long but at least you seen that you O'ed now bring on the tww for you!! hopefully it goes fast for you!


----------



## Coconuts

After the last 44 days it'll go in the blink of an eye.

I just don't do SS. I've never been big on getting AF symptoms either, maybe a chocolate craving here and there, or being clumsy, but it's all brought on by progesterone so it's all the same in pregnancy. For me, the real SS start way after the BFP, my only symptom was sore boobs and that was after the BFP. 

Don't worry about it. I think half the SS you hear about a wishful thinking. We see 'pregnant' charts end in AF all the time and people with back ache, sore BBs, nausea, light headedness, food aversion, you name it get AF just the same too. We're all different :shrug:

I hope you're pregnant right now hun, if you are, no amount of or lack there of of SS will change, just like testing early will make you more or less pg. Try and hang in there for a sensible date so you can post a pic of you blaring BFP and show us all with a bang! When are you going to test?


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> After the last 44 days it'll go in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I just don't do SS. I've never been big on getting AF symptoms either, maybe a chocolate craving here and there, or being clumsy, but it's all brought on by progesterone so it's all the same in pregnancy. For me, the real SS start way after the BFP, my only symptom was sore boobs and that was after the BFP.
> 
> Don't worry about it. I think half the SS you hear about a wishful thinking. We see 'pregnant' charts end in AF all the time and people with back ache, sore BBs, nausea, light headedness, food aversion, you name it get AF just the same too. We're all different :shrug:
> 
> I hope you're pregnant right now hun, if you are, no amount of or lack there of of SS will change, just like testing early will make you more or less pg. Try and hang in there for a sensible date so you can post a pic of you blaring BFP and show us all with a bang! When are you going to test?

oh coco thank you for the info!:hugs: that makes me feel better. i hope i am pregnant alsoit is just so hard to keep seeing non pregnant anymore. and seeing everyone else saying they are pregnant. I guess the good thing is i have a lot of stuff going on to keep me busy. A lady i work with her mom had heart surgery and then had a slight stroke but is doing better so been worried about her. Then my really good friend is having a tumor removed from her liver, which they are removing half her liver. she will be in the hospitol for at least 10 days and can not do anything for about 6 weeks. she has 3 kids the 15, 10 & 5. I feel so bad for her so I kind of been preoccupied with that. so please keep her in your thoughts!:thumbup:

but I am hoping to post a picture of a bfp that would be great and if not me hopefully someone here!:thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

Yay!!! Early ovulation. We got a smiley today :thumbup: Let the baby making commence! :happydance: Our doner is already on alert and hopefully our first AI of this cycle is just hour away. Ironicly enough, despite all of my planning and shopping this eggy has a mind of it's own. :dohh: FX this is our month!


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooh didn't know you were using a doner?! Ebelle was doing that for a while on another thread. Can you keep him around for a few days to do AI today and tomorrow and maybe another day?


----------



## LeahMSta

Sure are Coconuts. We will be doing a late afternoon AI today, one before bed tonight and at least 1 the following two days. We are super lucky that our doner is a close friend and lives just a short drive away. He can have his privacy to make his contribution and we can do our AI in the comfort of our own home. I quite selfishly excited because his girlfriend is out of state currently so he should be "well stocked" :haha: This is my favorite part of the monthly dance. The days where it is noting but joy and potential. I have never been so ready for anything in my life. Here is hoping this month is the month of the sticky bean! :thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

I didn't take pics!!! Oh no. But I promise it looked just like last months attached below (shame it didn't show up CD 13 like last month too). 

Good Luck Leah!

Coco, I honestly don't know what made me test. I do remember thinking 'I am sick of my crazy temperatures, I wish there was something I could do' When I go to bathroom, I think 'oh well' poas, that feels like doing something ;)

Joeys, I want to see your BFP, if you wouldn't mind obliging thank you :D
 



Attached Files:







LH 8.4.12.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## joeys3453

onebump if i get a bfp i will be posting all kinds of pictures!:happydance: but for right now just not thinking about it and trying not to stress.


----------



## Coconuts

oooh Onebump, that surely a positive if it looked like that, here's hoping for your rise tomorrow or Thursday (never know with 2 pos OPKs). So exciting. Are you doing the do like crazy!!! You better be.
Good luck girl. post your temps nice and early so you don't keep us waiting!!!!

I got my crosshairs today which means no more temping - but I've got back in to the swing of it now and it's so tempting to set the alarm and grab thermy in the morning. I won't do it of course. I got a great temp today and from now on if it falls a bit or rises I'll stare at each new temp 538 times a day. Don't want that kind of tom foolery :headspin: It's just such a strange compulsion. Before this is over I will either be pregnant or certified mad.


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> I will either be pregnant or certified mad.

Or both!

:haha:

Just kidding. :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> onebump if i get a bfp i will be posting all kinds of pictures!:happydance: but for right now just not thinking about it and trying not to stress.

:happydance: cheering for joeys :happydance: :)


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> We are going through the state,, we cant afford private adoption either.
> 
> Oh i don't blame you!! i know that they must be really careful about human trafficking and stuff like this, but why are adoptions so expensive!!!!!!! it makes it almost impossible for people who have average normal wages to go through it :(Click to expand...


Because you have to pay the adoption agency, the mother and who ever else. With the state, babies are removed from parent care for many reasons. 
I am feeling bitterly optimistic, if that makes sense. I got my consultation appt with my dr but its too late for this cycle so i guess I will just try "one more time" and my hubs is GRIPING about having to go to the consultation with me. He just wants to drop off the 'specimin' and his part be done. Doesnt want to hear the dr talk about the procedure. Is it me, or is that really pigheaded and selfish???:growlmad:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks timeforababy! how are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

LolaM said:


> Because you have to pay the adoption agency, the mother and who ever else. With the state, babies are removed from parent care for many reasons.
> I am feeling bitterly optimistic, if that makes sense. I got my consultation appt with my dr but its too late for this cycle so i guess I will just try "one more time" and my hubs is GRIPING about having to go to the consultation with me. He just wants to drop off the 'specimin' and his part be done. Doesnt want to hear the dr talk about the procedure. Is it me, or is that really pigheaded and selfish???:growlmad:

Men can just be such babies about all of this! My OH is going to a doc today for TTC unrelated matters,and I told him to ask and get all the info for the SA, so when we are ready, we can just go in. I have a feeling he will chicken out, and I cant go with him! I just want him to ask the protocol and whether there are private rooms to collect the sample, so I could at least help. We live too far from the hospital to get the sample to them in time if we collected it at home, and I doubt OH could produce a sample in a grotty toilet

Some men just dont seem to want be in on all the nitty dritty details. I cant tell my OH everything, he knows the basics and that is all he wants to know. It does suck sometimes


----------



## timeforababy

i'm going to stop temping from today as it's inevitable.


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> We are going through the state,, we cant afford private adoption either.
> 
> Oh i don't blame you!! i know that they must be really careful about human trafficking and stuff like this, but why are adoptions so expensive!!!!!!! it makes it almost impossible for people who have average normal wages to go through it :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to pay the adoption agency, the mother and who ever else. With the state, babies are removed from parent care for many reasons.
> I am feeling bitterly optimistic, if that makes sense. I got my consultation appt with my dr but its too late for this cycle so i guess I will just try "one more time" and my hubs is GRIPING about having to go to the consultation with me. He just wants to drop off the 'specimin' and his part be done. Doesnt want to hear the dr talk about the procedure. Is it me, or is that really pigheaded and selfish???:growlmad:Click to expand...

I know!! Hubby has a dr's appointment tomorrow for his SA and he's refusing to let me go. I'm debating whether to leave him be as I know the problem is with me or to try and switch to the same GP. ugh.


----------



## Lisa40

Hey timeforbaby

if I was you I'd still get him to go. I had cysts and severe endometriosis and had to have an operation but it turns out it was him too. He had very low volume & motility but they sorted out some drugs that helped & really improved things. They gave us less than 1% chance of getting pregnant naturally, so it's best to check you both out even if you already know there's an issue with you. Wish him luck though, my OH didn't want to go either but we're so glad he did now as there are real things they can do to help if he has problems.

:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Jazavac said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> I will either be pregnant or certified mad.
> 
> Or both!
> :haha:
> Just kidding. :hugs:Click to expand...

It's no joke, you might well be right Jaz. :wacko:



LolaM said:


> He just wants to drop off the 'specimin' and his part be done. Doesnt want to hear the dr talk about the procedure. Is it me, or is that really pigheaded and selfish???:growlmad:

It may not be happening to him but it's happening to his wife and you will need some hand holding, cuddling and support too. I don't think you're wrong to be cross about it.
I think our (women) general mistake with men is that we are very metaphorical, sensitive and implicit. We forget that men are in general very explicit, straight forward and black and white. I think the problems come, and this is certainly true for me, when I wait for DH to 'catch on' to how I'm feeling or wait for him to do what 'I would do'. :nope: If you don't tell them straight up, no frills, then they just plain don't know.



timeforababy said:


> i'm going to stop temping from today as it's inevitable.

:sad1: :hugs: Boo hiss on this morning temp, not what we were hoping for but until she really does arrive it's not over. An implanting eggy could at any moment save ol' crusty (corpus luteum). Don't give up all hope just yet. Keep going and cling on. Cling on to me, I'm feeling hopeful for you!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hello from Europe!
CD3 so I'm enjoying me some :wine: and nothing is happening...

FX for *Joeys*!!!
And everyone else...hugs to all!
:dust:


----------



## Coconuts

Hello from Italy :hi:


----------



## ilovepiano

Lisa40 said:


> Hey timeforbaby
> 
> if I was you I'd still get him to go. I had cysts and severe endometriosis and had to have an operation but it turns out it was him too. He had very low volume & motility but they sorted out some drugs that helped & really improved things. They gave us less than 1% chance of getting pregnant naturally, so it's best to check you both out even if you already know there's an issue with you. Wish him luck though, my OH didn't want to go either but we're so glad he did now as there are real things they can do to help if he has problems.
> 
> :hugs:

sometimes men just need a better diet and a course of vitamins to get the swimmers into swimming mode! but they'd have to do the test or just take some vitamins before making an appt with the doctor and see how it goes. It's important that men take Zinc as it helps the stamina of the swimmers ;) :spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Hello from Italy :hi:

are you in Italy? if so we're neighbours. i'm in Malta :) i'm still feeling groggy today, i was v sleepy and light headed y'day so i left work early on sick leave. i think it's PMS. Why do symptoms change every cycle? it's driving me crazy!! :cry: :dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

Yup! In Sardinia smack bang in the middle of the med. I met my husband in the UK but he's a Sardinian so we decided to up sticks and try island life in the sun. Three years in a so far so good. We're here to stay :cloud9:

So how come you're in Malta? Lovely!!!


----------



## joeys3453

morning ladies! timeforababy keep your head up hopefully she is not going to show!:hugs:

I feel i am out even though i still have about 5 or 6 days to go i just don't feel pregnant!:nope:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> So how come you're in Malta? Lovely!!!

Born, raised and married here :)


----------



## NellieRae

:hi: Guilty of lurking over here! 

joeys, just like you told timeforababy in your post, its not over til the witch shows up. When I got my bfp, I didn't feel pregnant, either. I didn't have any real symptoms (aside from a couple days of unexpected ewcm close to when AF was due) that would make me "feel" pregnant until about 6 weeks. And my chart didn't look one bit different during my normal lp. Hang in there a little longer - your bfp is still possible :hugs2:

FX for you ladies! :dust:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks NellieRae!:hugs::hugs: thanks makes feel better! you are right i need to listen to my own words. I still have plenty of time so just relax and enjoy it. It just sucks when you want something so bad that is all you can think about. :nope: 

I can't believe how far along you are already! has it gone by fast?

My friend had her surgery yesterday and the tumors are removed and she is doing well! I get to go see her today.:happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

joeys3453 said:


> I feel i am out even though i still have about 5 or 6 days to go i just don't feel pregnant!:nope:

Exactly what Nellie said. For what it's worth I don't think anyone feels pregnant at 9DPO. Take your own advice, keep your head up and your thoughts positive. Just dismiss the 'I'm out, it's over, AF's coming, this is never going to happen.' We have no use for that kind of thinking here!!! :ignore: :hugs:



ilovepiano said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> So how come you're in Malta? Lovely!!!
> 
> Born, raised and married here :)Click to expand...

Oooo so you are our resident 'Maltees-er' (choccy ref - you have those right?)
https://www.ashrita.com/system/files/malteser.jpg



joeys3453 said:


> My friend had her surgery yesterday and the tumors are removed and she is doing well! I get to go see her today.:happydance:

Great news, I hope the worst is behind her. Sending love x


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> So how come you're in Malta? Lovely!!!
> 
> Born, raised and married here :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo so you are our resident 'Maltees-er' (choccy ref - you have those right?)
> https://www.ashrita.com/system/files/malteser.jpgClick to expand...

Yep we have maltesers here, and i'm an original malteser :)


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> My friend had her surgery yesterday and the tumors are removed and she is doing well! I get to go see her today.:happydance:

Now that's what i call good news! happy for her! i hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm glad to hear about your friend, joeys! Glad it went well. 

I, too, did not feel pregnant until... well, until I knew and some real symptoms kicked in. Before that, I was just emotional, which had to do with all the stress, as well, not just the hormones.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies it means a lot to me! my friend should be in the hospital for about 10 days and can't do anything for about 6 weeks.:nope: but hoping that they got all the tumors and cancer!

coco and jaz i am going to keep my head up and just enjoy that there is only 1 1/2 days left of work before the weekend. to just relax and enjoy and try not to think about ss.:happydance:

jaz how are you doing?


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies! I am here to celelbrate and seek advice today. So late yesterday afternoon our OPK smiled a week early. Our donor wasn't available last night but he got to us first thing this morning. Therefore Yippie!!! We are officially starting the 2ww!!! :happydance:

Now....onto the advice. I have read on a few forums that if you ovulate early in your cycle it is possible you can ovulate a second time so you should keep testing. I can almost "hear" Coconuts saying "well, if you had a chart......" :haha: I promise....next cycle I am getting on that. :thumbup: Anyhoo....I really don't like to just waste my money peeing on things (except maybe hcg strips :blush:) so do any of you know if ovulating twice is likely at all? :shrug:


----------



## timeforababy

Leah: You would't ovulate twice but you may surge twice. If for some reason, your surge was too early and you didn't ovulate, your body may well try again so you will get a second surge and then ovulate.

Do you know when you normally ovulate, are your cycles pretty regular?

Thanks everyone, I'm really gassy today so I'm all ready for AF, I'm not going to be bother to temp tomorrow until CD3. Soy bought and should arrive in time.


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, I've depended on the OPKs and just assumed surge=ovulation until this happened. I had some side pain on the night just before the smiley So I am pretty certain I did ovulate but I guess there is no such thing as too many sperm when TTC so I will keep testing and do another AI if I see another surge next week. Better safe than sorry right? Good thing our donor is a good friend. This is yet another great reason to chart. Lesson learned and I will be starting next cycle.


----------



## Jazavac

I'm doing fine, joeys!


You are very unlikely to ovulate twice in one cycle. It happens, but it's pretty rare and, even if both ovaries shoot an egg, you're unlikely to catch the two (real) surges with OPKs. My winning cycle was likely a double-O thing, though. The main corpus luteum, the one belonging to the egg this baby is coming from, came from the left ovary. But the first scan, at 5w5d, showed a small corpus luteum on the right ovary, too. Way back when, before they even knew I had a pretty damn low ovarian reserve, other doctors suspected possible double ovulation in my case. Once I got my AMH results, it became even more apparent that I might've been 'wasting' more than one egg per menstrual cycle and, therefore, ended up running out before it was supposed to be my time (horrible AMH levels at 34 years).


----------



## Coconuts

LeahMSta said:


> Now....onto the advice. I have read on a few forums that if you ovulate early in your cycle it is possible you can ovulate a second time so you should keep testing. I can almost "hear" Coconuts saying "well, if you had a chart......"

Well, if you had a chart...... :rofl:
I agree with what time and Jaz said, it is possible to release two eggs but in that case they usually go together and is more common in women in their late 30s. A second surge is usually when the first surge failed to create ovulation. When you get a +OPK you will more than likely O the next day (sometimes two days after, sometimes the same day as the +OPK, depends when you caught your surge). Failed ovulation at the point of an LH surge then nothing is not common at all (although it does happen) As you know by now, OPKs tell you your surging but it's TEMPS that tell you it actually happened. If I were you I'd just assume you're ovulating and save the OPKs. Smiley aren't so cheap :haha:
:dust:


----------



## onebumpplease

I agree with what everyone has said about double ovulations, however this story proves how our bodies are capable of fooling us regularly.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2010005/Woman-gives-birth-babies-day-NOT-twins.html

As for myself; no temp rise and another +opk this morning, however it was as dark as the control line, not darker like the previous two, so hopefully the surge is going now.

Grrrrrr I am SO bloated, can't believe it. Well I will still go armed with paperwork to ob/gyn on Tuesday.

Ps. I went in for my thyroid bloods following my upped dose today, so will get those results towards the end of next week due to the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## LeahMSta

Coconuts said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Now....onto the advice. I have read on a few forums that if you ovulate early in your cycle it is possible you can ovulate a second time so you should keep testing. I can almost "hear" Coconuts saying "well, if you had a chart......"
> 
> Well, if you had a chart...... :rofl:
> I agree with what time and Jaz said, it is possible to release two eggs but in that case they usually go together and is more common in women in their late 30s. A second surge is usually when the first surge failed to create ovulation. When you get a +OPK you will more than likely O the next day (sometimes two days after, sometimes the same day as the +OPK, depends when you caught your surge). Failed ovulation at the point of an LH surge then nothing is not common at all (although it does happen) As you know by now, OPKs tell you your surging but it's TEMPS that tell you it actually happened. If I were you I'd just assume you're ovulating and save the OPKs. Smiley aren't so cheap :haha:
> :dust:Click to expand...

I thought you'd like that one Coconuts :thumbup: Let the 2ww commence. :happydance: At least we have learned the importance of charting. Its funny how much of this relies on trial and error and the wisdom of other women. I am so happy I found such a great group of ladies to share 
this experience with.:hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

I've been eyeballing my chart and I don't really have a very strong rise (0.6C at most?). I'm wondering that even though I ovulate (sort of), maybe it's just wimpy.. And my eggs are a bit old when they pop as I ovulate so late?

And have to change my signature to cycle 12 soon. ah well.


----------



## Coconuts

We do rock this particular corner of BnB. *fistpump*

Onebump, any day now that temp's going to shoot up! Three days of OPKs that's quite a surge you've got going on there! :thumbup: Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings us!!
Crazy link there. twins but not twins. Imagine trying so hard for so long them bam, jackpot twice in two weeks.
I have mad days when I think I would just really love twins, then I realise how hard they'd be newborn and change my mind but toddlers up - how amazing. You can see I swing back and forth. :oneofeach:


----------



## Coconuts

Time. I went through the whole old egg debate and most people think that maturation starts later so the egg isn't old and nasty just a late developer. There are mixed views so pick what gives you the most comfort and stick with that. FF is always banging on that it's not about the size of the rise but just that there is one. A rise is a rise in my book. Also, look at your chart in Fahrenheit from time to time, it makes it looker bigger than in Celsius. We're used to seeing Fahrenheit charts on here with big roaring temps.
Don't worry girl. :hugs: You don't have rotten eggs. don't let eggy feel your hate. Love her in all her lateness.

Looks like a good initial rise to me!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a4c13/?a=4738959&u=0&


----------



## Coconuts

Also Timefor, if you put in some fake low temps where you weren't temping you'll get your crosshairs! I couldn't figure out why I wasn't getting mine. You can see two white temps on my chart. They're place holders from when I didn't temp. Without them, no crosshairs. FF needs sufficient pre O temps to make the call. :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

I'd go with twins, for the babies from the article. Most of them develop at a different rate and most of them are not at all the same when it comes to development post partum, either. So whatever. She could have released two eggs, but at the same time it would have happened within pretty much 24 hours. Two and a half weeks? Yeah, right.


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> Also Timefor, if you put in some fake low temps where you weren't temping you'll get your crosshairs! I couldn't figure out why I wasn't getting mine. You can see two white temps on my chart. They're place holders from when I didn't temp. Without them, no crosshairs. FF needs sufficient pre O temps to make the call. :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Coco you totally rock, expert FF user and everything

I punched in some of my usual temps and it gave me cross hairs where they should be.

Soy ordered, smiley face OPKs ordered and might get some more ICs as if I do progression, we can detect the difference. Cycle 12 it is then! (no AF or spotting yet but I always start at night)


----------



## Coconuts

it's just so much more satifying when you get the solid red crosshairs from FF isn't it?! For records sake, the place holder temps I put in, I change the time by an hour. That way they go white and it might help me remember they weren't 'real' temps when I look back on this cycle. Only for the sake of thorough note keeping that it!!! So glad you finally got your crosshairs :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

about the twins thingy, i'm still to read the article, but when i was still engaged and was learning how to chart in a course organised for those getting married, i showed a chart to one of the instructors and she said i had a double-ovulation that month. I am an identical twin but unfortunately the other twin did not make it due to complications, so i guess it might as well be a double-ovulation. so although they say that it skips a generation, i'm at "risk" of having two at once - i'd love that but i'd need a lot of help carrying the bump and also after it's emptied Lol!

:pink::blue:


----------



## LeahMSta

My DP and I refer to twins as "bogo babies" (buy one/get one) With the money and time invested in TTC, twins would be like the BEST coupon ever. :haha: Our donor did tell us that if he gave us an "extra" baby there is a no return policy. :nope: Good morning ladies. I am up and trying to start my workday but this 2ww is making me so distracted. I hope I can manage to get something done. :wacko:


----------



## timeforababy

DH went to doctors today and we have his SA results back. 

Volume: 5 ml (wow)
Sperm: 16 mil (just about)
Motility progressive: 44%
Motility immobile: 55%
Motility non progressive: 1%
Morphology % normal forms: 1
Comment for semen: Teratozoospermia (abnormal morphology)

Should we be worried about morphology? Dr's want a re-test and we are going to get it done but he said it was mild and should be ok.

I'm going to switch GP's to his and then we can have an appointment together. He's confirmed to DH that we won't be able to get any procedures done on the NHS :(


----------



## Jazavac

Our morphology was 3, and the number wanted is 4. It was considered mildly messed up. So I would say 1 is not the end of the world, but I would retest in a little while (give it a few weeks, at least). Our total count was 12 million, which was considered mild oligospermia. 15 is the new WHO low end of normal, so you're barely okay there. Again, not a huge issue. However, I'd be asking more about the ml vs. total count ratio. We had our 12 million in 1 ml.


----------



## rmsh1

timeforababy said:


> DH went to doctors today and we have his SA results back.
> 
> Volume: 5 ml (wow)
> Sperm: 16 mil (just about)
> Motility progressive: 44%
> Motility immobile: 55%
> Motility non progressive: 1%
> Morphology % normal forms: 1
> Comment for semen: Teratozoospermia (abnormal morphology)
> 
> Should we be worried about morphology? Dr's want a re-test and we are going to get it done but he said it was mild and should be ok.
> 
> I'm going to switch GP's to his and then we can have an appointment together. He's confirmed to DH that we won't be able to get any procedures done on the NHS :(

I am only just learning all this stuff now, I want OH to get his SA done now that I am getting bloods done. Is your DH taking any vitamins? I put my OH on zinc and vitamin c, just to give him a boost, but I have no idea what his sperm are like at this stage


----------



## Coconuts

*timefor*: this is something I know nothing about but I do know that results can change sample to sample so it's worth doing another test.
Also if things don't looks so good, sperm quality can be changed given three months of the right supplements.
:dust:


----------



## timeforababy

Jazavac said:


> Our morphology was 3, and the number wanted is 4. It was considered mildly messed up. So I would say 1 is not the end of the world, but I would retest in a little while (give it a few weeks, at least). Our total count was 12 million, which was considered mild oligospermia. 15 is the new WHO low end of normal, so you're barely okay there. Again, not a huge issue. However, I'd be asking more about the ml vs. total count ratio. We had our 12 million in 1 ml.

16 million per ml (missed a bit at the end of the report) So we're ok. 16x5 = lotsa sperm moving forward, small amount with good morphology but we only need one right? 



rmsh1 said:


> I am only just learning all this stuff now, I want OH to get his SA done now that I am getting bloods done. Is your DH taking any vitamins? I put my OH on zinc and vitamin c, just to give him a boost, but I have no idea what his sperm are like at this stage

He's taking zinc and vit C but he has hypertension too and his Dr is (understandably) more worried about that than TTC. He needs to change his meds and he gets really unhappy about it as most of them are vasodilators (ahem).



Coconuts said:


> *timefor*: this is something I know nothing about but I do know that results can change sample to sample so it's worth doing another test.
> Also if things don't looks so good, sperm quality can be changed given three months of the right supplements.
> :dust:

:thumbup: Thanks hun! How are you doing? 


No spotting yet and still feeling the usual AF things, which are the same a pg symptoms. :shrug: 

Hope everyone is doing well! Lots of gals on TWW at the moment.

Big hugs to anyone who needs it and let's get another BFP on here


----------



## Coconuts

Yeah, yours. 9DPO!!!!!! UH HELLO!!!!! Does that mean you're late???!?!!?!?
Do.Not.Test. Even though you're late it's still way early. Tough it out :af:
Exciting times. Could be your month. My heart's in my mouth for you!!!!! Hourly updates please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timeforababy

hahahhaha...caught by Coco!!

I'm not testing. I'm one day late BUT only 9DPO. I will test on Monday if it's still not here but who knows. I will probably start spotting later today.


----------



## Coconuts

Whatevs Time, you said that yesterday and probably the day before too and here you are, spot free 9DPO! Roll on Monday!!!!! :af:
:yipee:


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy we will both test on monday i have a feeling yours will be a bfp though!!! fx for you!!!!:thumbup:

coco how are you doing?

also my friend is doing well and found out that the tumor they removed was benign(sp). so that is great news! I am going to go see her again today and I pray for a quick recovery!


----------



## joeys3453

ok one other thing went to the restroom:blush: and when i wiped it was like ewcm is that normal?


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, good for you shooting for Monday testing. Don't cave!!!!!! Also I think EW at random times can mean BFP just as much as it can mean AF. Don't read too much into it. It would drive me mad as a hatter. The only way to know for sure is a test on Monday - GAGH the tension!!! (Can you tell I'm not a fan of SS?)
Great news about your friend too, what a relief..... :happydance:

I'm doing great, thanks for asking!
I went to the dentist this morning and told her I was 2WW. She canceled the apt, she didn't want to chance it. I'm re-booked for a potential 14DPO when I'll either have AF by then or will be canceling with a fresh BFP in my hand.
I've been glugging down LOADS of water, sometimes lemon water and I'm starting the Japanese Water Cure to get my body workings up to scratch. All reading I've done about water usually brings the fertility link into the loop and the Japanese water cure usually lists reproductive health in the things that it benefits.

Adding fresh lemon juice to a couple of glasses of water a day helps everything and also makes your body a little more alkaline which is great for TTC.

The Japanese thing is just drinking water in the morning and waiting 30-45mins before eating breakfast. Some sites say to drink 500ml, some 600ml some more than a litre. I'm just drinking about three glasses of water in the morning to help flush and wake up my body. Mid morning and mid afternoon lemon water gets a look in and the rest of the day I'm on water as is.
My skin is looking better already. So that's one good thing.
I've had a bit of AF crampyness on a off over the last few days but I'm sure that's my bursting bladder. Not SS at all :smug:
Feeling generally OK but testing is still far away.


----------



## joeys3453

coco thanks that is good to hear and yes i am not trying to read to much into it. I am thinking a lot has to do with the estrodial and the progesterone that i am on. it is so hard to not think to much into. I am trying to just keep myself busy. But i am very moody and poor hd gets the brunt of it and then we almost start arguing over something stupid because i snapped at him. good thing i am working this weekend at my fun part time job. I work 4 days a month and get 50% off clothes and shoes. so I feel that is a great stress releiver job. I just fold and hang clothes i don't have to sell anything it is pretty easy. plus my closet looks awesome with the new folding ways i have learned. :haha: hd does say that is a perk and also that he will get some new mn twins baseball clothes and a new north face jacket for christmas.:dohh: 

yes i am so happy for my friend. 

coco glad to hear you are doing good and they rescheduled your appointment. best to be on the safe side. :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

you're on your own joeys. I felt AF come and I just went. Fresh spotting.

Over and out although I won't update FF till tomorrow as I've never had 9DPO yet. 

One year on but I'm changing stuff next cycle. soy and smiley face opks and whatever else i can think of. I'm pretty certain we need to be saving for medical intervention though


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> you're on your own joeys. I felt AF come and I just went. Fresh spotting.
> 
> Over and out although I won't update FF till tomorrow as I've never had 9DPO yet.
> 
> One year on but I'm changing stuff next cycle. soy and smiley face opks and whatever else i can think of. I'm pretty certain we need to be saving for medical intervention though

timeforababy :hugs: i am so sorry. i hate when af does start to show it is a rollercoaster of emotions and you just feel down. so try to keep your head up. I am sure i will be joining you next week. i try not to get my hopes up because it makes the af showing up a little easier. :cry: 

that is great you made it to 9dpo though. I know with me being on progesterone it makes me a lot longer also but when i stop then it usually takes a day or 2 before it shows. so when af shows that is great you will try something new next month and have a plan of action. have you talked to a dr yet?


----------



## Coconuts

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo Time that sucks. My cut off for AF is usually 6-8pm. If it happens after then, it goes in the next day.
I'm so sorry, it was looking so good :hugs: Great you have a new plan, that always helps me.
I ordered some smiley over 2 weeks ago and they're still not here. Very annoying!!!


----------



## timeforababy

yay, got home and smiley opks are here.

that soy better arrive tomorrow or i shall end up spending a fortune at holland and barrett as i will miss cd3 otherwise.

I forgot the extra long weekend so CD3 is likely to be Monday and no post till Wed. Need to kick start my ovaries!


Hope the cleansing is working for you Coco, when are you planning on testing? How long is your LP?


Joeys: c'mon girl!! Monday for you.


----------



## timeforababy

my dr just rang me (7:30pm :O) 

My progesterone was low again 4.2 (really? Because you took bloods on cd23, and I ovulated on cd22). Anyways, she will run FSH, LH and testosterone for me but it would be better earlier rather than later in my cycle. Surgery isn't open until Wednesday to even book an appointment so Lord knows when it will be.

Finally, as hubby has children we can't have IVF on the NHS but it seems I might not even get referred until we've been trying at least 24 months to get Clomid, ultrasounds or HSG. It doesn't even matter if the blood tests show that something is wrong, we have to pointlessly try. She's going to speak to someone to clarify and fingers crossed I might get in a bit earlier. 

Now I need to start checking out fertility clinics and start saving money :)


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> my dr just rang me (7:30pm :O)
> 
> My progesterone was low again 4.2 (really? Because you took bloods on cd23, and I ovulated on cd22). Anyways, she will run FSH, LH and testosterone for me but it would be better earlier rather than later in my cycle. Surgery isn't open until Wednesday to even book an appointment so Lord knows when it will be.
> 
> Finally, as hubby has children we can't have IVF on the NHS but it seems I might not even get referred until we've been trying at least 24 months to get Clomid, ultrasounds or HSG. It doesn't even matter if the blood tests show that something is wrong, we have to pointlessly try. She's going to speak to someone to clarify and fingers crossed I might get in a bit earlier.
> 
> Now I need to start checking out fertility clinics and start saving money :)

I know I've said it before time, but I think it is absolutely shocking that because your DH has children you won't get any treatment on NHS. They are just not considering your rights as an individual. I saw on the news the guidelines may get chanced to give treatment to women beyond the upper age limit on it just now (don't remember what it is) and same sex couples. Now not that I disagree that people in these situations should get treatment, they should. However I don't believe they have MORE right to it than me, because my partner had a child. It is NOT me and I want to be a mum, just as much as those couples do. I know this doesn't help you time, just felt the need to vent.


----------



## timeforababy

i know onebump! Totally understand your rant and where you're coming from.

But I also understand how expensive IVF is and how it has to be rationed for everyone and they have to make it as fair as they can. I suppose they presume I have children to care for (I don't, they are only here 3/14 days!) and I won't miss out on the being a parent bit.


----------



## onebumpplease

But surely that's the point, if you don't get the chance to be a parent. I could possibly understand if someone is a 'stepmum' but I'm nowhere near anything like that to Oh's daughter. 

I'm sure I've said, but I know a single woman who got IVF in my primary care trust, so would ask a doctor to explain what they would do if I decided to 'leave' OH. I truly hope it doesn't come to that for any of us. I am a born worrier.


----------



## timeforababy

Check your PCT guidelines onebump! Mine is really super strict and they hate paying for stuff. If we weren't settled here, I would move somewhere better


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> Check your PCT guidelines onebump! Mine is really super strict and they hate paying for stuff. If we weren't settled here, I would move somewhere better

I don't know how, have spent some time looking online. I don't know if can face asking the doc and getting told No as I would get really upset and I might never need it (please don't let me need it).


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> Check your PCT guidelines onebump! Mine is really super strict and they hate paying for stuff. If we weren't settled here, I would move somewhere better
> 
> I don't know how, have spent some time looking online. I don't know if can face asking the doc and getting told No as I would get really upset and I might never need it (please don't let me need it).Click to expand...

Having had a quick look, it appears that as long as you don't have a child living with you, you are probably eligible. I can dig more if you want to PM me but it looks like you'll be fine. They are much more generous in Scotland with the NHS :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

timeforababy said:


> Hope the cleansing is working for you Coco, when are you planning on testing? How long is your LP?

I had no idea the NHS wait was so looooooooong. Gah.
Cleansing is more just like a serious hydration but going well. The more I drink the thirstier I feel. It's so weird.
My LP is ususally 10-11 days. I'm planning on testing next Friday which would be 14DPO. I've only ever got to 14DPO once before and yep you guessed it, that was the BFP cycle. If I get to testing I'll be feeling pretty confident for a good result. AF usually crashes the party early and kicks off a new cycle instead. Tuesday / Wednesday is truth day but I'm quite a spotter truth be told so knicker watch will be in full effect Monday.
I find it quite hard to believe that one way or the other this cycle will be ending soon. :headspin:


----------



## onebumpplease

Coconuts said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> Hope the cleansing is working for you Coco, when are you planning on testing? How long is your LP?
> 
> I had no idea the NHS wait was so looooooooong. Gah.
> Cleansing is more just like a serious hydration but going well. The more I drink the thirstier I feel. It's so weird.
> My LP is ususally 10-11 days. I'm planning on testing next Friday which would be 14DPO. I've only ever got to 14DPO once before and yep you guessed it, that was the BFP cycle. If I get to testing I'll be feeling pretty confident for a good result. AF usually crashes the party early and kicks off a new cycle instead. Tuesday / Wednesday is truth day but I'm quite a spotter truth be told so knicker watch will be in full effect Monday.
> I find it quite hard to believe that one way or the other this cycle will be ending soon. :headspin:Click to expand...

Did you spot at all during your BFP cycle?

PS. Has anyone heard the new Ed Sheeran song 'Small Bump', I've not heard it, but read the lyrics, it's a beautiful, but very sad song.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Coco* - I've been drinking 2 cups of cool water first thing when I wake up for years now!! Didn't know it was the Japanese water cure. I just heard it helps flush you out and boosts your metabolism into action (water is supposed to be cold but I don't like cold water). I only wait about 15 minutes though before I eat. I'm hungry when I get up :winkwink:

*Time* - sorry AF got you :cry: But its great that you have a plan of action for next month. GL to you chic!

Excited to see some bfps around here too! FX for *Joeys* - anyone else testing soon? I'm just finishing AF so nuttin to report&#8230;just hanging out with my cousins and nieces :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Coconuts

One bump, yes I did. 7DPO (which is now past) very very very dark brown almost black and it was very weird and spongy, basically gross. I put my mooncup in when I found that (a sweep) but when I checked my mooncup at the end of the day it was clear again, more or less.
three days later (I think) I did a test and it was a horrible line eye, is it there, am I imagining it line. The following day was more or less the same and what I think was 12DPO I got a faint but clear line. This drama is the reason why I no longer test early. It was very very very frustrating indeed.

However, I think on countdowntopregnancy or somewhere like that, maybe even FF, mid LP spotting is actually more common on NON pregnancy charts so after reading that I don't really see spotting as a good or bad sign. Just another nothing. I'm really not a fan of SSing so even though I did spot (kind of) on my BFP cycle, I don't think it means anything one way or the other. Although that 'spotting' was very different to just a dot of red or brown blood. It was dark thick goop which I'd never seen on a AF cycle. BUT (isn't there always a but) the two cycles before that one I'd been spotting brown for 5 days before AF arrived. I was very stressed about the whole thing, the problems with my eye had flared up, all stress related, so that weird 'spotting' could have been a trace of what would have happened (5 days of spotting) had my crusty corpus luteum not been pumping out the progesterone. We'll never know. Thankfully since the D&C I've just has a little spotting the day of or day before AF arrived so rather than being a sign of something terrible, in my case I'm sure it was a symptom of stress.

bet you weren't looking for an answer as long winded as that!!! :blush:


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> PS. Has anyone heard the new Ed Sheeran song 'Small Bump', I've not heard it, but read the lyrics, it's a beautiful, but very sad song.

Lurve Ed Shereen, no idea who recommended me to him but he's great. 

If anyone needs cheering up, look up We Were Evergreen on youtube. They really put a smile on your face.


I'm off to boxercise then lunch with a friend followed by facial. I hope no crunches as first day of AF is not nice on lower belly.

Fingers crossed to everyone and group hug today!!
I'm not going to take soy this month as I'm getting FSH/LH/Testosterone done. Sad but necessary.


----------



## Coconuts

Enjoy the day Time, sounds great. It's almost 11 and I'm still in my PJs. DH is working in the vineyard and I'm being lazy. :haha: When are you doing the tests?


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> Enjoy the day Time, sounds great. It's almost 11 and I'm still in my PJs. DH is working in the vineyard and I'm being lazy. :haha: When are you doing the tests?

Have you managed to get dressed yet?

No idea when I will get to do the tests but CD1 today and the doctors aren't open till wednesday (CD5) and the earliest they can fit me in will be the next day so CD6 and it's too late for soy then as it's just supposed to mimic clomid that you take earlier in your cycle and move your O date up. I don't want to take soy and mess up the blood test as if i can get the referral earlier, it would be better. :)

The soy arrived in the post today so I should have started them Monday but they will stay safe for another month. :(


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, is that an HPT I see on 12DPO? :hugs: I'm sure it's still too early so you never know. Good luck with tomorrow's testing! 14DPO finally!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! I am having a perfectly lazy day today. TV a good friend and no plans. I NEVER do this. I am always scheduled and have my whole weekend planned out. I should probably clean up but I suppose that is what tomorrow is for. Hahaha!!! Vacation planning has totally helped with preventing symptom spotting and obsessing about all things baby related. Well....except BnB. :blush:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi there! i got AF last Saturday, but i knew it was coming, i had all the weird symptoms last week including a very sleepy week! so sleepy that i left work early on Fri (took some hours off) and slept for 3 hours in the afternoon, then i slept all the night as well!! My period's are getting me crazy! they're all different. this time it was painful and also very heavy with many little blood cloths. i don't know what's happening, really! i wish i had a tranparent window to see the internal things at this point lol!


----------



## Coconuts

Yikes, that doesn't sound like much fun. Sorry the witch caught you :sad1: Uter-vision would be cooooooooooooool. DHime also suggested a watch or something that beeps when you ovulate and then again if eggy implants. Wouldn't that be nice!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Yikes, that doesn't sound like much fun. Sorry the witch caught you :sad1: Uter-vision would be cooooooooooooool. DHime also suggested a watch or something that beeps when you ovulate and then again if eggy implants. Wouldn't that be nice!!!

DEFINITELY! :haha:

I'd also suggest another thing, instead of going through labour, we can just burp something very small, then put it in water and it grows - i call it instant baby!!:haha: that'd save us a lot of "ouch"-"breathe"-"push" (i'm not crazy but i think i might have watched to many cartoons when i was little :blush:) i got the idea from those little towels that you can buy as a cube.... lol!


----------



## Coconuts

That's a great idea although madly, in my I've-never-been-through-labour inexperience I'm actually looking forward to a birth experience :shock: There's only one way the baby's going and that's out. Women manage it everyday so for me I'm not scared of it at all. Yes it'll be painful, but the more fear you bring to the table the worse I'll be.
Dare I say I'm actually looking forward to that day??!?!?!
I'm sure I may change my mind a fair few times as I get closer though.

Need a bump first!


----------



## rmsh1

I too am looking forward to labour, strangely enough. I was present at my best friend's labour, and it was the most amazing experience. My mum was terrified I would not want kids after seeing that, but not at all, I definitely want kids after seeing that! So special


----------



## Coconuts

*rmsh1* you're creeping up into O territory. Is this normal for you? I remember you saying last months CD28 was on the late side for you?!
Either way, I hope you get some fertile signs and a +OPK soon. Long FP is a killer.


----------



## Coconuts

Never mind, just seen the red line in your sig :dohh: Hope egg pops soon x


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys wake up and test!!!!
:test:
(You're in the US aren't you?? - big assumption there)
Thinking of you!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Need a bump first!

yeah me too. 

i'm looking forward to go through pregnancy as it sounds wonderful, obviously if i'd go through it, it also means that i'd have to give birth, so.... no way of escape!

i also joke around that if men were to give birth, i'd have a dozen babies :haha: - good idea for revenge ....


----------



## joeys3453

morning coco!!! yes i am in the us on central time so it is 7 am here. it was a big fat :bfn::cry: i about started crying right there. I know hd was upset but he didn't say anything. i feel so defeated. I mean this is the 3rd IUI and still nothing. THey say everything is fine. :shrug: I just feel like a big disappointment for hd!:cry:


----------



## Coconuts

Nooooooooooooooo! you're not a dissapointment, it's not your fault even though it feels like it. It's so hard not to blame yourself isn't it. Try not to though. You're doing so well. 

I got so excited by those exclamation marks. :hugs: I was so hopeful for you too. I'm so sorry lovely lady. When do you stop the progesterone? Do you have a plan for next cycle. IUI, au naturel, soy, vitex........... :hugs: 

Was there any wiggle room with that test at all, the hint of anything????
I'm so sorry x


----------



## onebumpplease

joeys3453 said:


> morning coco!!! yes i am in the us on central time so it is 7 am here. it was a big fat :bfn::cry: i about started crying right there. I know hd was upset but he didn't say anything. i feel so defeated. I mean this is the 3rd IUI and still nothing. THey say everything is fine. :shrug: I just feel like a big disappointment for hd!:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> Nooooooooooooooo! you're not a dissapointment, it's not your fault even though it feels like it. It's so hard not to blame yourself isn't it. Try not to though. You're doing so well.
> 
> I got so excited by those exclamation marks. :hugs: I was so hopeful for you too. I'm so sorry lovely lady. When do you stop the progesterone? Do you have a plan for next cycle. IUI, au naturel, soy, vitex........... :hugs:
> 
> Was there any wiggle room with that test at all, the hint of anything????
> I'm so sorry x

thanks onebump and coco! 

no it was a digi and it said not pregnant!:dohh: after this many days it is usually correct. it just feels like since hd's sperms has been pretty good it could only be me that the problem lies with! :nope:even though we have done the tests and it shows we are both fine it still is very stressfull and feels like we have to blame something. I stopped the progesterone this morning so i should get it by wed. It usually takes a day and then af is here. I am not really sure if we are going to do another IUI. They say after 3 if no BFP more than likely it won't happen but the most they do is 6 IUI's at my clinic before sending you for IVF. I don't know if I want to try anything else considering i am on so many other things i start taking letrozole, then i start with progesterone and estradiol plus taking prenatul and b100 complex. I even stopped going to accupuncture i just feel that it is not working:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Coconuts

That's a lot of stuff. Maybe you could try a few months with nothing at all. Maybe all of these meds will have kickstarted something naturally. Letting your body do it's own thing for a few cycles might be good idea, or were you not Oing or having really long cycles or something?


----------



## Coconuts

Can you replace the acu with something else relaxing to at least give you a treat every few weeks and help keep the stress under control?
:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

yes i was having really long cycls and was not o'ing till like 23 or 26 cd so that is why i am on the letrozole. Then also they had me doing the trigger which was ovidril to do right before IUI. Yes it is a lot but at the same time I don't think I was O'ing the best on my own.

As for something relaxing every few weeks don't really have anything but I go and get my nails done 1 time a month and that is nice and relaxing for me. plus i try to go for a at least an hour walk every day and that is nice and relaxing for me or sitting outside reading a book.:shrug:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooo! you're not a dissapointment, it's not your fault even though it feels like it. It's so hard not to blame yourself isn't it. Try not to though. You're doing so well.
> 
> I got so excited by those exclamation marks. :hugs: I was so hopeful for you too. I'm so sorry lovely lady. When do you stop the progesterone? Do you have a plan for next cycle. IUI, au naturel, soy, vitex........... :hugs:
> 
> Was there any wiggle room with that test at all, the hint of anything????
> I'm so sorry x
> 
> thanks onebump and coco!
> 
> no it was a digi and it said not pregnant!:dohh: after this many days it is usually correct. it just feels like since hd's sperms has been pretty good it could only be me that the problem lies with! :nope:even though we have done the tests and it shows we are both fine it still is very stressfull and feels like we have to blame something. I stopped the progesterone this morning so i should get it by wed. It usually takes a day and then af is here. I am not really sure if we are going to do another IUI. They say after 3 if no BFP more than likely it won't happen but the most they do is 6 IUI's at my clinic before sending you for IVF. I don't know if I want to try anything else considering i am on so many other things i start taking letrozole, then i start with progesterone and estradiol plus taking prenatul and b100 complex. I even stopped going to accupuncture i just feel that it is not working:cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

:cry: :cry: :cry:

:hugs:

So sorry for you hun. I was so so so sure it would be you this month after all you've been through. 

It's a bit early to start deciding what to do, can you take a break and then plan for the next course of action? 

I absolutely know how you are feeling right now :(


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 said:


> I too am looking forward to labour, strangely enough. I was present at my best friend's labour, and it was the most amazing experience. My mum was terrified I would not want kids after seeing that, but not at all, I definitely want kids after seeing that! So special

This might sounds a bit weird but what was it like? I'm guessing it's nothing like they make out in the movies and TV but err....is it really that bad?


----------------

CD3 for me today and I really really want to start soy but I have to do these blood tests and we have another day of bank holiday tomorrow so I can't.

And strangely, I've stopped. My period this cycle is only 2 days long. Nothing when I wipe but I'm hoping for a bit of spotting because this is really weird. Stop freaking me out stupid body!!!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks timeforababy! i think hd and I decided to keep going right now since i am definitely not getting any younger! :haha: we did say that if we can only have one :baby: that one will be spoiled no matter if it is a boy or a girl. if we do ivf. if by chance we could concieve on our own after that great but if we are lucky enough to conceive 1 :baby: from either IUI or IVF we will have happy with the end result no matter what! :happydance: i think when you see the bfn it is heartbreaking and feeling terrible I usually get my hopes up when we are starting the next cycle after going to the dr office. I feel like i am at least giving it all i got to help myself conceive.:shrug:

timeforababy how are you doing?


----------



## Coconuts

That's weird Time, got any HPTs lying around???
:test: You know, just to rule that out. Not trying to get you too excited but it could be.
Your temps don't look like it though.
Maybe just a light one this month :shrug: Better than days and days of it.


----------



## MrsChezek

:hugs: joeys! I'm so sorry. I too thought this would be it for you!!! I'm glad ur planning to truck on. Hopefully this next cycle will result in a bump for you. FX and GL :hugs:

I'm on CD8 so kicking off SMEP tonight...let the games begin!! (again)
:hug: to all!!


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> thanks timeforababy! i think hd and I decided to keep going right now since i am definitely not getting any younger! :haha: we did say that if we can only have one :baby: that one will be spoiled no matter if it is a boy or a girl. if we do ivf. if by chance we could concieve on our own after that great but if we are lucky enough to conceive 1 :baby: from either IUI or IVF we will have happy with the end result no matter what! :happydance: i think when you see the bfn it is heartbreaking and feeling terrible I usually get my hopes up when we are starting the next cycle after going to the dr office. I feel like i am at least giving it all i got to help myself conceive.:shrug:
> 
> timeforababy how are you doing?

Yay Joeys!!! I am glad you plan to try again. :happydance: It's so hard to even think about when your heart is broken by a BFN but I really hope that you get to spoil your :baby: rotten in just a few months. :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

P.S. Coconuts....did you notice my barely-started-charting newbie chart is now on my signature? LOL!


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> That's weird Time, got any HPTs lying around???
> :test: You know, just to rule that out. Not trying to get you too excited but it could be.
> Your temps don't look like it though.
> Maybe just a light one this month :shrug: Better than days and days of it.

Pretty unlikely, I was really heavy yesterday. I'm normally, spot, light, heavy, spot/light, spot. This month I'm missing my first and last 2 days. Weird weird weird.

I'm turning into a freak with this TTC, who knew I would ever share what my periods are like? :haha: :haha:

I should use some HPTs as well. I bought like boxes of FRER and they have expiry dates on them.


----------



## timeforababy

LeahMSta said:


> P.S. Coconuts....did you notice my barely-started-charting newbie chart is now on my signature? LOL!

yay! Charting will make it easier and give you something new to obsess about.


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, I'm so sorry about the BFN. The digital tests need at least 50mIU of bHCG, though, so I wouldn't perfectly rely on them. My first one was negative, and it was taken along with two internet cheapies, which were clearly positive. I got it to show the word 'Pregnant' later that day, after my beta blood draw (which came back as 56). 

As for the IUIs, the success rate is about 10%, usually, so it's not something to put too much hope into. It's a good thing to have access to them, but they really kind of rarely ever work. I'd just keep doing it until I could graduate to IVF.

:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

That's so true about IUI, Jaz. Most ladies I've seen on here don't have very good luck with that procedure...it seems more of a bridge toward IVF, which has a better success rate.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks jaz and wookie, I did take a cheapie pregnancy test on sat and it was neg so i am pretty sure this one was correct. :shrug:

yeah i know the success rate of iui is low but i feel it can't be any worse than us trying ourselves since we have tried for over a year and nothing. so since we have insurance we might as well keep trying and doing as much as we can. i am sure ivf is not far behind.:cry:


----------



## Jazavac

I'd absolutely keep trying if I were you, joeys. 

We were going to take the IUI route, despite the poor odds and high prices. It just made sense at the time.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah they say they only do 6 iui's before referring to IVF. SO i think that is what we are going to do. i am not sure if I stated in here earlier that since we have met our ded for fertility of $500 it costs about $150 per iui or $200 with meds. Which is still cheaper than IVF and if by chance it would work that is even better:thumbup:

part of me feels i should test with a different test now instead of a digi but just don't know! :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

When in doubt :test:

Leah, I did spot it. I don't know why but I just love to see those tickers and charts in the sig. :thumbsup:

I didn't know that it was just 10% success with IUI. That's insane. Do they tell you that while you're writing out the cheques? Keep going until IVF. If you get lucky before, so much the better :happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks coco:thumbup: i think i might. I need to order some cheapies off the interent is there any out there that people suggest are better? I just go to walmart and buy them normally!:dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Keep going, joeys. You definitely won't get to where you want to be if you don't remain persist...ask me how I know! LOL! And hopefully, you'll get pg before ever having to go the IVF route. Lord knows that happens to plenty of couples!


----------



## rmsh1

Coconuts said:


> *rmsh1* you're creeping up into O territory. Is this normal for you? I remember you saying last months CD28 was on the late side for you?!
> Either way, I hope you get some fertile signs and a +OPK soon. Long FP is a killer.

I am actually not feeling good about anything right now. So I have had two long cycles now, and I foolishly believed that they were regular. Well I had fertile cm on CD24 of both of my long cycles, today is CD25, and zilch. It seems I am not going to O anytime soon. It is getting me in a real funk, I am losing hope rapidly :(

Sorry, I am having an off couple of days


----------



## rmsh1

timeforababy said:


> This might sounds a bit weird but what was it like? I'm guessing it's nothing like they make out in the movies and TV but err....is it really that bad?
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> CD3 for me today and I really really want to start soy but I have to do these blood tests and we have another day of bank holiday tomorrow so I can't.
> 
> And strangely, I've stopped. My period this cycle is only 2 days long. Nothing when I wipe but I'm hoping for a bit of spotting because this is really weird. Stop freaking me out stupid body!!!

It wasn't so bad, but maybe it was for my friend. She had an epidural and had a lot of problems. They tried suction and forceps and she was on her last go with them when baby finally came out. If that last time had failed she was going for c-section. She was induced after being 11 days overdue

So I found it a great experience, and sure it looked painful and hard, but I so badly want to go through it myself


----------



## Coconuts

rmsh1, long cycles can do that to you. Hang in there. Nothing like a blob of EW to snap you out of it!


----------



## onebumpplease

rmsh1 said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> *rmsh1* you're creeping up into O territory. Is this normal for you? I remember you saying last months CD28 was on the late side for you?!
> Either way, I hope you get some fertile signs and a +OPK soon. Long FP is a killer.
> 
> I am actually not feeling good about anything right now. So I have had two long cycles now, and I foolishly believed that they were regular. Well I had fertile cm on CD24 of both of my long cycles, today is CD25, and zilch. It seems I am not going to O anytime soon. It is getting me in a real funk, I am losing hope rapidly :(
> 
> Sorry, I am having an off couple of daysClick to expand...

rmsh, you have every right to feel like that. These long cycles are so demoralising. It is even worse when you don't know when or if it will happen at all. :hugs:

:thumbup:Joeys I'm so glad you are looking forward, people remind me every day is a day closer to that BFP. Also 10% does mean if you do 10 trys of IUI you should effectively fall preggers one of those time. Therefore 3 isn't a lot. I hope one turn will bring you that success.

I looked on facebook today and a friend I went to college with had pictures of her babies christening. She had her DD in October. We haven't had the chance to meet up, but she did tell me that she was trying for 2 years and was on the waiting list for IVF when she fell pregnant. So although my heart aches when I see pictures of her gorgeous babs, I also find it a reminder of how sometimes we just never know.

:hugs: to all, we need our BFPs, we need to be mothers x


----------



## Jazavac

Well, I'm a walking example of cancelled IUI due to a natural BFP...


----------



## joeys3453

so i did do another cheapie test from the dollar store and it was bfn!:nope: so i accept that af will be here probably tomorrow or wed. where should i get some cheapie tests from and which are better????:shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

I've got some One Step IC's which are just like Wondfo although can't speak for acuracy on the Wondfo's. I've heard bad things about extra sensitive 10mIU so I just stick with the 25mIU. I used those when I got my BFP and I got a real ghost of a squinter line around 10DPO but didn't put it onto FF until 11 or maybe 12DPO when I could be sure it was the real deal. When they're so small they're harder to see, especially if you test early.
I've got three FRER's getting old in the cupboard. But since I don't test early anymore I'm hoping I'll see my next BFP on them.

AFM, I had a tiny bit of spotting which has now gone away and some little cramps so I'm not feeling to hopeful anymore. 10DPO nearly over. I've been bitten by the IB bug twice and it's always AF so we'll just let it be what it is.


----------



## Jazavac

Go for Wondfos, joeys. They're pretty cheap on Amazon. Just look them up. The HPTs will be in pink individual wraps, OPKs are blue.


----------



## timeforababy

joeys: I buy one step 10mIU ones from ebay. Well, I buy 50 cheapie opks and get free 10 HPT tests.


----------



## Jazavac

Those would be the Wondfos on Amazon, but in the US. They don't seem to be available in Europe.


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> :hugs: joeys! I'm so sorry. I too thought this would be it for you!!! I'm glad ur planning to truck on. Hopefully this next cycle will result in a bump for you. FX and GL :hugs:
> 
> I'm on CD8 so kicking off SMEP tonight...let the games begin!! (again)
> :hug: to all!!

me too, started yesterday---Let the SMEP begin!!


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> yeah they say they only do 6 iui's before referring to IVF. SO i think that is what we are going to do. i am not sure if I stated in here earlier that since we have met our ded for fertility of $500 it costs about $150 per iui or $200 with meds. Which is still cheaper than IVF and if by chance it would work that is even better:thumbup:
> 
> part of me feels i should test with a different test now instead of a digi but just don't know! :shrug:

I have the consulation on the 19th. He charges $220 for the IUI and what else beyond that im not sure and that includes a washing. I am already on meds so im not sure if he will want me to continue those or move to something else. I know the odds are low but I feel like, people are still using this method, so it must be working SOME of the time, right?
My fortune cookie from dinner said "maybe now is the right time to be impatient"


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> morning coco!!! yes i am in the us on central time so it is 7 am here. it was a big fat :bfn::cry: i about started crying right there. I know hd was upset but he didn't say anything. i feel so defeated. I mean this is the 3rd IUI and still nothing. THey say everything is fine. :shrug: I just feel like a big disappointment for hd!:cry:

:hugs: to you joeys, remember you are not alone. During the week before my period, i started hoping as well, as i felt really tired, and my breasts did not hurt so much as the previous 2 cycles, so i thought maybe something is going on this time. I did well by not raising much hopes, so, well i did not, and it was the regular period, only much heavier this time! when i did a test about 4 days before my period it turned out negative. i had a clearblue digital one, so it is very very accurate - and in my case it was really a negative. Off to the next cycle! maybe we'll try with AI at home this time, since we seem to have issues with penetration... and by the way, i know someone who got pregnant without having penetration. I guess they were very very lucky as my Gynae told me it's remotely possible! so i will not lose hope - not soon- although i'm pretty impatient lol!


----------



## Coconuts

Permission to be impatient. Love it!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Permission to be impatient. Love it!

 :haha::winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

LolaM said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: joeys! I'm so sorry. I too thought this would be it for you!!! I'm glad ur planning to truck on. Hopefully this next cycle will result in a bump for you. FX and GL :hugs:
> 
> I'm on CD8 so kicking off SMEP tonight...let the games begin!! (again)
> :hug: to all!!
> 
> me too, started yesterday---Let the SMEP begin!!Click to expand...

We didn't get to start last night!!! We got to bed at midnight and we were exhausted and had to wake up at 5am this morning so we just crashed. Tonight is the night tho!!!!! FX :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Hope you guys get back in the swing of it soon :winkwink:


----------



## timeforababy

sorry gals just had a little cry. my younger sister has given birth :( 

i'll pull myself together later but it's even worse because i can't even start soy as i may or may not be able to get a blood test tomorrow.


----------



## Coconuts

I hope you get your blood test so you can know you missed soy for a reason.
Congratulation of being a Aunt!!! I know it's not the same but I'll be you soon, I'm sure of it. Just keep going! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> sorry gals just had a little cry. my younger sister has given birth :(
> 
> i'll pull myself together later but it's even worse because i can't even start soy as i may or may not be able to get a blood test tomorrow.

:hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. Well...the charting newbie is getting in the swing of things. I have been temping for a few days now. Trying to get in the habit before it's time for another cycle. I'm sad that it took this long into this one for me to start. I want to be able to know more. LOL! The wait is going by quicker than last month but still not quick enough for my liking. My vacation plans and many hours of overtime at work are helping the days to pass but not preventing SS and wishing/wondering. It seems everytime I am able to take my mind off of it for a while, it seems like a huge triumph only to realize it's only been 30 minutes. hahaha!!! Hope all is well with y'all!


----------



## LolaM

looks like we are going to have to miss tonights because hubs is snoooring away on the couch! eh--wasnt likely to change anything anyways, i suppose we shall see what my OPK says tomorrow, usualy negative on CD 11.


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> looks like we are going to have to miss tonights because hubs is snoooring away on the couch! eh--wasnt likely to change anything anyways, i suppose we shall see what my OPK says tomorrow, usualy negative on CD 11.

Hey Lola :wave: 
Question for you.....:blush: Can you tell me where I can learn more about this SMEP stuff? As you know we are using donor :spermy: but he is a dear friend who lives less than 10 minutes away. I have heard about this before but I would love to learn a bit more about it. Wanna teach me , teacher? :flower:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> looks like we are going to have to miss tonights because hubs is snoooring away on the couch! eh--wasnt likely to change anything anyways, i suppose we shall see what my OPK says tomorrow, usualy negative on CD 11.
> 
> Hey Lola :wave:
> Question for you.....:blush: Can you tell me where I can learn more about this SMEP stuff? As you know we are using donor :spermy: but he is a dear friend who lives less than 10 minutes away. I have heard about this before but I would love to learn a bit more about it. Wanna teach me , teacher? :flower:Click to expand...


https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

Short Version:

"Try" every other night starting Day 8 
Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks 
Begin ovulation testing on Day 10 
When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row 
Skip one night, then do one last "try" 
Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun 
If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun. 


its a lot of :sex: but if it works, ill try anything, i am missing tonight but this will be my 3rd cycle using SMEP. I think we will just :sex: tomorrow night, hubs will have a good amount of :spermy: saved up, and continue with the plan from there. I start OPK tomorrow, i know it SAYS CD 10 but i never ever ever get a + on day 10 and im too cheap to waste the OPK. Mind you, I have been using OPK since October and on and off before then just to be sure i was ovulating. My temp totally tanked the other day, i think its because i was uncovered in the a/c. its early in my cycle so im not too too worried about it. I have so much stress with the end of the year and now on top of that, with 3 days left-THANK YOU VERY MUCH-i have to switch rooms. :dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> sorry gals just had a little cry. my younger sister has given birth :(

I know how you feel, don't worry it's only natural. it will happen, just don't lose hope - i'm saying this to myself as well :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

right, PMA in full swing today!!

Doctors will squeeze me in at lunchtime so I will start soy later tonight for the late cycle 5-9! Also started pregnacare conception again (I stopped after a while as got too depressed re cost and lack of actual pregnancy). 

How's everyone doing? All good in the world? If not, tell auntie time. :haha:

Joeys : how's it going? Feeling ok?

Coconuts : :test: it must be time now!!!

Hugs to anyone who needs it.


----------



## Coconuts

Yeah!!! You can start soy after all, what a relief! Glad this has perked you up :kiss:


----------



## timeforababy

you SS-ing coco? or trying to relax?


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy i am doing ok better than yesterday. i have terrbile cramps. it is crazy how bad cramps are every month you would think we would get use to how bad they feel.

yes coco :test: :happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

Sssssssssh!


----------



## onebumpplease

Go Coco, it's not long to wait now ;)

Joeys glad you feel a little better!

Timeforababy, I don't know how but just reading your post made me think it's about time I got my major PMA back. Thank you :happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

coco :test:

joeys: yeah, i say this every month and every month hubby says it's the same reel :D Have you decided what to do for next month yet? You're so positive all the time, it must be your turn....

onebump : yeah!! PMA central here today. I'm going to look it up for you, haven't forgotten. :)


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy!:hugs: you are so nice. I try to stay positive but I don't feel like it right now. i have cramps so terribly bad and just feel moody. I am trying to keep a positive attitude because i know one day we will get pregnant and be able to enjoy our own bundle of joy it just seems like everyone else is getting their chance before us. :cry: I think we are going to keep doing the iui's for a few more cycles and then if it doesn't happen probably look into IVF. Just sucks there is noone local that does it here the office i go through there is a dr that comes from a different state so if we use him insurance will not cover him because he is out of network!:dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

Time, I'm sorry I was ignoring you. I just got madly paranoid that as soon as I mentioned the fact that AF was staying away, she'd come :dohh:

Well I did test!!!! 13DPO and BLAMO!!!
:cloud9:

Trying to remain positive and enjoy it. Come on little coconut, be sticky.
Telling Mum straight away this time!!!!!!
(also no dentists for me tomorrow:haha:)
 



Attached Files:







13DPO FRER 10mIU 25 mIU 7:6:12.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Coco!

AFM, i just finished a 27 day anovulatory cycle :(


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> Time, I'm sorry I was ignoring you. I just got madly paranoid that as soon as I mentioned the fact that AF was staying away, she'd come :dohh:
> 
> Well I did test!!!! 13DPO and BLAMO!!!
> :cloud9:
> 
> Trying to remain positive and enjoy it. Come on little coconut, be sticky.
> Telling Mum straight away this time!!!!!!
> (also no dentists for me tomorrow:haha:)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

awesomeness

stick bean stick.


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 said:


> Congrats Coco!
> 
> AFM, i just finished a 27 day anovulatory cycle :(

:hugs:

Onwards and upwards. Have you done your blood tests yet?

I took my 100mg of soy last night and had the headache from hell. Yet, I'm still going to keep going :/

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## rmsh1

No blood tests as they were to be taken 7 days after ovulation! So no ovulation = no blood tests. I am calling my doc today to see if it is worth doing day 3 bloods after anovulation. If so, i will get day 3 bloods taken tomorrow if I can get an appointment


----------



## Coconuts

If it's any consolation, when I was reading into anov cycles I found that lots of women tended to have an earlier O the next time round. Not always but hopefully you might get an egg sooner than expected.


----------



## rmsh1

Coconuts said:


> If it's any consolation, when I was reading into anov cycles I found that lots of women tended to have an earlier O the next time round. Not always but hopefully you might get an egg sooner than expected.

That would be nice, to make up for my long cycles and now my anovulatory one! At least others like you that O late can get BFPs, so there is still hope for me, even if I dont feel it right now. This is now my 12th cycle, and still yet to ever see a bfp


----------



## Coconuts

TTC is very hard. You're at your lowest point cycle wise at CD1. Everything all seems just so far away. Take heart that this egg was CD41! Hoping it's was good and fat and sticky. There are many CD40+ eggs that turn into healthy babies out there so I say don't worry too much about being a long cycler. It's such a pain in the butt having to wait and wait and wait for O. I really found dividing my cycle into 5 days chunks made it seem to pass quicker. 
Indulgence phase
Detox
Be good to yourself phase
Start temping
Start OPKs etc
Looking far ahead past the current phase was a big no no. I used to think three more days and it's a new phase, not 22 days until O. You can see the psychological benefit.
Hang in there.
I really reccomend a half and half approach to temping. Just to confirm O. If you know when you usually O, start a few days before (maybe a week before a CD24 O) watch CM and then when you think it's popped, temp for three or four days to confirm and that's it.
I found temping incredibly stressful. My first BFP I didn't temp or OPK at all that cycle. This one I temped to confirm O, eventually (I thought it was annov and stopped temping, 3 temps in 8-9 days, then EW came back so I OPKS and blammo, ovulation), got my rise and then put thermy away. Until two days ago the 2WW was pretty relaxed. I think less temping was good for me at least.

Also this cycle I really upped my water intake. No coffee or tea and nothing fizzy either.
I've also been drinking a few glasses of lemon water too, purifying and helps the liver and kidneys. Worth a shot.
Oh I ditched the B100s two weeks before O and went down to just 50mg of B6. Who knows if that made a difference?


----------



## rmsh1

I dont drink any caffeine anyway, and fizzy drinks only as a treat. I just drink water, sometimes some squash. i eat healthily and I am a healthy weight too. I can add lemon to my water, I quite like that.
I am going to drink one cup of fertility tea a day though, this cycle.

I dont even feel like indulging right now, I feel blech. Cramps going on and a little nauseous. but I booked my blood test for tomorrow morning, so if I cant get my thyroid hormones added on to the testing for tomorrow, I will atleast get my FSH, rubella antibodies and prolactin measure


----------



## Coconuts

At least you can feel like your doing something. I hope you get to do all the tests you want :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *Coco*!!! SUCH great news! You totally made my day :hugs:
I hope it is a very sticky little coco bean!!!!!! FX
:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## joeys3453

COCO!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! OMG how exciting!!!:dance::yipee::friends::headspin:


----------



## Coconuts

I'm sorry it came so close to your BFN Joeys. Thanks poppet! So excited!!!


----------



## joeys3453

coco that is ok don't feel bad. i am happy it is about time someone on here got a bfp it has been awhile. so congrats!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Yay Coco!!! :dance: I am so excited for you. Congrats and may you have the happiest and healthiest 9 months anyone ever dreamed of! :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Aw Leah thanks my lovely. you're coming down to it now too. When are you testing. I was trying so hard to get to 14DPO but I just couldn't take the knicker nerves and caved today at 13DPO.

Hoping there's a BFP for you too!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

I'm ashamed to admit that POAS fever has already struck here. :blush: It it shamefully too soon and I know it but I wanna see 2 lines the SECOND they can pop up. :haha: At least I got some ICs this cycle. Last cycle I was peeing on top dollar. I learn so much on this site. :thumbup: ICs are gonna save this POAS addict a fortune!


----------



## LeahMSta

p.s. Coco...I'm gonna need you to send some of your super duper baby dust this way! hahaha!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Coco, congrats here, as well! 

Our BFP was in the 9th cycle as well.


----------



## Coconuts

Lucky number 9!!!

Leah :dust: Takes courage to start the POAS at 9DPO. Don't get discouraged, just keep going - good luck!


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations Coco, I've genuinely thought about you twice today and whether you had tested or not. My heart was racing when I saw your announcement on your journal :)



rmsh1 said:


> Congrats Coco!
> 
> AFM, i just finished a 27 day anovulatory cycle :(

:hugs: rmsh1, that is really rotten :( I hope your tests provide answers and soon a baby bump :hugs:



Jazavac said:


> Coco, congrats here, as well!
> 
> Our BFP was in the 9th cycle as well.

I'm on cycle 5, but would be delighted to join you on the cycle 9 club. I don't mind waiting if it means I get a BFP. Just don't know how much I'll cope the longer I go on. I have this arbitrary idea of being pregnant by Christmas; hopefully we can do it!


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 said:


> No blood tests as they were to be taken 7 days after ovulation! So no ovulation = no blood tests. I am calling my doc today to see if it is worth doing day 3 bloods after anovulation. If so, i will get day 3 bloods taken tomorrow if I can get an appointment

They don't need to be taken in the same cycle :)

Fingers crossed for this one :)

And me too! 12 months not seen a double line yet. I'm going to phone an ivf clinic tomorrow and see how it goes. We are saving some money to do the house and then it's IVF. I'm not going to do anything else, just going straight for the money shot as soon as I can afford it.

I might ask to see if I can get referred earlier with my GP but the NHS seems to be disinclined to women actually having children so I'm going to do it my way.

We can only try for 3-4 more months as I'm on a short term contract that will end in Dec 2013 and I need to return to work for 6 months after mat leave. Unless we keep trying and worry about the job later. That's to be decided. 

But I didn't expect to still be trying :coffee:


----------



## timeforababy

Jazavac said:


> Coco, congrats here, as well!
> 
> Our BFP was in the 9th cycle as well.

I'm going for lucky cycle 13 :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> No blood tests as they were to be taken 7 days after ovulation! So no ovulation = no blood tests. I am calling my doc today to see if it is worth doing day 3 bloods after anovulation. If so, i will get day 3 bloods taken tomorrow if I can get an appointment
> 
> They don't need to be taken in the same cycle :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for this one :)
> 
> And me too! 12 months not seen a double line yet. I'm going to phone an ivf clinic tomorrow and see how it goes. We are saving some money to do the house and then it's IVF. I'm not going to do anything else, just going straight for the money shot as soon as I can afford it.
> 
> I might ask to see if I can get referred earlier with my GP but the NHS seems to be disinclined to women actually having children so I'm going to do it my way.
> 
> We can only try for 3-4 more months as I'm on a short term contract that will end in Dec 2013 and I need to return to work for 6 months after mat leave. Unless we keep trying and worry about the job later. That's to be decided.
> 
> But I didn't expect to still be trying :coffee:Click to expand...

Sorry timeforababy, when is your GP thinking of referring you at the moment?


----------



## rmsh1

timeforababy said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> No blood tests as they were to be taken 7 days after ovulation! So no ovulation = no blood tests. I am calling my doc today to see if it is worth doing day 3 bloods after anovulation. If so, i will get day 3 bloods taken tomorrow if I can get an appointment
> 
> They don't need to be taken in the same cycle :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for this one :)
> 
> And me too! 12 months not seen a double line yet. I'm going to phone an ivf clinic tomorrow and see how it goes. We are saving some money to do the house and then it's IVF. I'm not going to do anything else, just going straight for the money shot as soon as I can afford it.
> 
> I might ask to see if I can get referred earlier with my GP but the NHS seems to be disinclined to women actually having children so I'm going to do it my way.
> 
> We can only try for 3-4 more months as I'm on a short term contract that will end in Dec 2013 and I need to return to work for 6 months after mat leave. Unless we keep trying and worry about the job later. That's to be decided.
> 
> But I didn't expect to still be trying :coffee:Click to expand...

I got an appointment so am going to get my bloods done tomorrow morning. I am going to take both sheets with me (the day 3 and the post-o) and will ask them to test whatever they can at day 3 (most especially the TSH).

I am not sure about IVF for us. We still need to buy our house when we return to NZ, so if IVF is on the cards for us, it is still a good few years away


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> Sorry timeforababy, when is your GP thinking of referring you at the moment?

She wants to refer me sooner but guidelines (just released for our PCT) says 24 months of trying. :coffee:


----------



## MrsChezek

Aaaaaahhh I know I said my temps would be off cause of travel and time changes but I didn't expect FF to tell me I ovulated on CD9!!!! :cry: I've had no EWCM and haven't broken up like usual. Is there a chance FF is wrong??? Sounds way too early!

Sorry for the panic but I'm freaking out here. WTH!!! :shrug: 
I know you girls are full of insight...thoughts?


----------



## Coconuts

MrsChezek said:


> Aaaaaahhh I know I said my temps would be off cause of travel and time changes but I didn't expect FF to tell me I ovulated on CD9!!!! :cry: I've had no EWCM and haven't broken up like usual. Is there a chance FF is wrong??? Sounds way too early!
> 
> Sorry for the panic but I'm freaking out here. WTH!!! :shrug:
> I know you girls are full of insight...thoughts?

Don't panic, FF takes those babies away as fast as it dishes them out. It's an algorhythm, you're a human, if you don't think you O'd you probably didn't. As usual nothing to do but wait, but I'd put money on those crosshairs moving somewhere further down the line. Just keep temping as accurately as you can. FXD.


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy :hugs: i kind of lose track of how long we have been trying. I have been off bcp for about 3 1/2 years and we have not prevented in all those times but really started ttc before our wedding last year so we are at least cycle 13 did all the tests seem to be normal. :shrug: we checked and it sounds like ivf is about 11k so that is scary to think of paying that so we are going to keep doing the IUI's that are covered by insurance since those seem to only be about $200.:shrug:


----------



## MrsChezek

Thx *Coco*! Ur so smart - crosshairs gone!! Hope u put good money on it :winkwink: 

*Joeys* - what insurance do u have?? Ur in the US right? We are on cobra but going to be switching soon and covered IUI sounds nice!!!

:hug:


----------



## Coconuts

MrsChezek said:


> Thx *Coco*! Ur so smart - crosshairs gone!! Hope u put good money on it :winkwink:

:smug: told you :haha:
Are you OPKing and SMEPing this month? :dust:

*joeys*........ :shock: 11K!!!!!! I had no idea IVF was as expensive as that!! Woah! Does insurance help cover that???
I've got everything crossed that the IUI will work eventually, you've just been unlucky so far. :hugs: Hang in there.


----------



## rmsh1

Joeys I too was looking up costs to do IVF, but in NZ as we are returning there this year. It is just over $10,000 there per go, so I think that pretty much rules IVF out for us as an option :( I am hoping I can get public health assistance for any other tests I might need once we return, as doing it privately would probably bankrupt us :wacko:


----------



## Jazavac

Our IVF costs were going to hit something about $20,000 a cycle. Possibly $30,000, with the insurance covering big fat nothing. 

The medicated IUI with injectables we had scheduled for April/May was going to hit about $5000.


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Sorry timeforababy, when is your GP thinking of referring you at the moment?
> 
> She wants to refer me sooner but guidelines (just released for our PCT) says 24 months of trying. :coffee:Click to expand...

That was what I was told too by my GP actually :(. However here, she said it's one year of trying, but if you've been on the pill that year of trying doesn't start till one year after stopping the pill.

I have been lucky that I was referred to Gyno in relation to my already diagnosed hypothyroidism. The GP thought it was a good idea to discuss what it meant in terms of TTC and pregnancy. It was the gyno that said since it's a year since coming off the pill, he was happy to do some tests. Unless there is something diagnosed I don't plan on any medicated cycles or IUI etc for a wee while though.



rmsh1 said:


> Joeys I too was looking up costs to do IVF, but in NZ as we are returning there this year. It is just over $10,000 there per go, so I think that pretty much rules IVF out for us as an option :( I am hoping I can get public health assistance for any other tests I might need once we return, as doing it privately would probably bankrupt us :wacko:

rmsh You WON'T need the money, you WON'T need the money. I'm hoping you're preggers before you leave our shores :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

I hope so too onebump, I am finding it harder and harder to believe these days. My cycles have gone from bad to worse, and I just hope I get some regularity now, after the anovulatory cycle.

I am glad they are sorting your HSG out, I would like to get one, as for a while I had recurring BV, and I do wonder how clear my tubes are. I think that will be a test for NZ though at this rate


----------



## LeahMSta

Hello ladies. I hope everyone is having a good day. I have been struggling with feeling entirely consumed by ttc. Somedays I feel like it is all I think about. I realized yesterday that it affects my work and especially durring the 2ww it seems like my life just stops. I become so caught up in the "are we/aren't we" that I seem to eat sleep and breathe conception obsession. If someone had told me a year ago I would feel this desperate and powerless trying to create a life, I would have laughed from deep down inside. However it's like swomeone flipped a switch and this is all I want. It started as a grand adventure and somehow turned into my deepest concern. sigh. Sorry to whimper and snivel. I know I am new to this and really dont have the right but I had no idea that I would be this consumed. Thanks for being the people that I know I can tell this to and not be judged. Any advice you have to offer for climbing out of this sconception cloud will be greatly appreciated. Tons of baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh dear, you've got the TTC virus. There's no know cure I'm afriad..... Uh oh.....

I was also pretty caught up in it with full on temping, OPKing, CM and cervix checking etc. My advice would be to maybe just temp over O just to confirm it then let it go.
From my experience my cycles just went down hill the more stressed I got about it. I was having 4-5 days of brown spotting before AF would start, I even had a wierd eye problem brought on by stress (a small ball of water that forms between the layers of the retina causing grey areas in your vision, something that goes away on it's own with time and less stress.) It is usually found in men who work in high stress environments like Wall street! It was ridiculous. How much TTC was consuming me. The sixth cycle I was worried about my poor eye so I stopped everything and we just BD'd regulary whenever there was EWCM. Just so happens that it was that more relaxed cycle that I got pregnant. I was still so anxious though, my stress levels were clearly high and the pregnancy ended in m/c at 6-7 weeks. I'm not saying it was the stress that did it but it surely didn't help. Do not underestimate stress my lovely.

Thankfully the m/c was a strange kind of therapy. I felt comforted that we could get that far and there were no other issues standing in our way. I think I needed to know I could cope with what I feared. IDK.

What helped me this time in the 2WW was to remember that even if we did everything right a BFN is equally, if not more, possible than a BFP. Convincing myself I was pregnant when I wasn't and getting a BFN was too heartbreaking.

Basically, remember that BFNs are possible and happen (but so do BFPs!!!) also, start making plans for next cycle in case this one is a bust. I always tried to do something different, try saliva microscope, try a different brand of OPKs, break down my cycle into bite size phrases, try a herb here or there. Different teas. Whatever. Having a new plan made it easier to go forward.
Start a new hobby too. TTC is something that we need distracting from. Knitting, painting, maybe even challenge yourself to read a new book or two during the 2WW. Distraction distraction distraction.

Good luck, don't let it take over!


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> timeforababy :hugs: i kind of lose track of how long we have been trying. I have been off bcp for about 3 1/2 years and we have not prevented in all those times but really started ttc before our wedding last year so we are at least cycle 13 did all the tests seem to be normal. :shrug: we checked and it sounds like ivf is about 11k so that is scary to think of paying that so we are going to keep doing the IUI's that are covered by insurance since those seem to only be about $200.:shrug:

We're quite lucky that we are near London and a couple of other places.

A few of the clinics do buy 2 get third IVF free if you're not pregnant. The one I've seen is £6000 without meds, and scans but includes bloodwork. 
So consultation and initial bloods (but we might not need them as our tests are recent) = £500
Then meds (I'm guessing full on for mine unless they confirm my ovulation is strong enough) = £1500-£3000 /cycle

So I guess its not that far off as well. Just have to start saving saving saving and fingers crossed we get enough before I'm 35 as the success rates start dropping like a rock then. 


Can you get them to cover part of your IVF?


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 said:


> Joeys I too was looking up costs to do IVF, but in NZ as we are returning there this year. It is just over $10,000 there per go, so I think that pretty much rules IVF out for us as an option :( I am hoping I can get public health assistance for any other tests I might need once we return, as doing it privately would probably bankrupt us :wacko:

:( can you stay on here for a few more years and try and get as much from the NHS first? I know it's all private in NZ (although I would move there for the quality of life based on what my friends show on FB, minus the lack of work for me business)


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Sorry timeforababy, when is your GP thinking of referring you at the moment?
> 
> She wants to refer me sooner but guidelines (just released for our PCT) says 24 months of trying. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> That was what I was told too by my GP actually :(. However here, she said it's one year of trying, but if you've been on the pill that year of trying doesn't start till one year after stopping the pill.
> 
> I have been lucky that I was referred to Gyno in relation to my already diagnosed hypothyroidism. The GP thought it was a good idea to discuss what it meant in terms of TTC and pregnancy. It was the gyno that said since it's a year since coming off the pill, he was happy to do some tests. Unless there is something diagnosed I don't plan on any medicated cycles or IUI etc for a wee while though.Click to expand...

Excellent, have you had your bloodwork done and a semen analysis? Fingers crossed you won't need it.


----------



## LeahMSta

Coconuts said:


> Oh dear, you've got the TTC virus. There's no know cure I'm afriad..... Uh oh.....
> 
> I was also pretty caught up in it with full on temping, OPKing, CM and cervix checking etc. My advice would be to maybe just temp over O just to confirm it then let it go.
> From my experience my cycles just went down hill the more stressed I got about it. I was having 4-5 days of brown spotting before AF would start, I even had a wierd eye problem brought on by stress (a small ball of water that forms between the layers of the retina causing grey areas in your vision, something that goes away on it's own with time and less stress.) It is usually found in men who work in high stress environments like Wall street! It was ridiculous. How much TTC was consuming me. The sixth cycle I was worried about my poor eye so I stopped everything and we just BD'd regulary whenever there was EWCM. Just so happens that it was that more relaxed cycle that I got pregnant. I was still so anxious though, my stress levels were clearly high and the pregnancy ended in m/c at 6-7 weeks. I'm not saying it was the stress that did it but it surely didn't help. Do not underestimate stress my lovely.
> 
> Thankfully the m/c was a strange kind of therapy. I felt comforted that we could get that far and there were no other issues standing in our way. I think I needed to know I could cope with what I feared. IDK.
> 
> What helped me this time in the 2WW was to remember that even if we did everything right a BFN is equally, if not more, possible than a BFP. Convincing myself I was pregnant when I wasn't and getting a BFN was too heartbreaking.
> 
> Basically, remember that BFNs are possible and happen (but so do BFPs!!!) also, start making plans for next cycle in case this one is a bust. I always tried to do something different, try saliva microscope, try a different brand of OPKs, break down my cycle into bite size phrases, try a herb here or there. Different teas. Whatever. Having a new plan made it easier to go forward.
> Start a new hobby too. TTC is something that we need distracting from. Knitting, painting, maybe even challenge yourself to read a new book or two during the 2WW. Distraction distraction distraction.
> 
> Good luck, don't let it take over!

:hugs: Coco you are the best. Thank you for your advice and it is well noted. I am going to crack open a book that has nothing to do with making babies and just :coffee:. AF is due in a few days and I suppose that there is nothing to do but be patient and let time and nature do it's thing. I am hopeful but you're right, I must not let it consume me. How awesome would it be to get a BFP on my birthday? Part of me wants to stop testing until then but the other part doesn't want to set hopes that high and have it make a day filled with fun and friends complicated by a BFN. I dunno :shrug: I guess I'll just wing it from here. FF did tell me that I had a triphasic pattern this month and after reading about what that means...I'm kinda excited. :blush:


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooh when's your birthday :cake: ???


----------



## LeahMSta

The 16th. We are going to go into the mountains and go horseback riding on the trails and I have several friends that are staying the weekend with us. I am super excited!


----------



## timeforababy

fingers crossed for a b'day bfp leah! :) Coco's babydust is strong.


----------



## rmsh1

timeforababy said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Joeys I too was looking up costs to do IVF, but in NZ as we are returning there this year. It is just over $10,000 there per go, so I think that pretty much rules IVF out for us as an option :( I am hoping I can get public health assistance for any other tests I might need once we return, as doing it privately would probably bankrupt us :wacko:
> 
> :( can you stay on here for a few more years and try and get as much from the NHS first? I know it's all private in NZ (although I would move there for the quality of life based on what my friends show on FB, minus the lack of work for me business)Click to expand...

We can stay here longer but we dont want to. I haven't seen my family in 5 years, and we just need to go home now and get our life together. I am not getting any younger.

I am hoping some of it will be covered in the public system, but I am not sure


----------



## timeforababy

rmsh1 said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Joeys I too was looking up costs to do IVF, but in NZ as we are returning there this year. It is just over $10,000 there per go, so I think that pretty much rules IVF out for us as an option :( I am hoping I can get public health assistance for any other tests I might need once we return, as doing it privately would probably bankrupt us :wacko:
> 
> :( can you stay on here for a few more years and try and get as much from the NHS first? I know it's all private in NZ (although I would move there for the quality of life based on what my friends show on FB, minus the lack of work for me business)Click to expand...
> 
> We can stay here longer but we dont want to. I haven't seen my family in 5 years, and we just need to go home now and get our life together. I am not getting any younger.
> 
> I am hoping some of it will be covered in the public system, but I am not sureClick to expand...

When are you planning on moving? Maybe the change will help be more conducive for a bfp? :)

It could be the stress you're under now?


----------



## onebumpplease

Leah, I like the sound of a birthday BFP for you too :dust:



timeforababy said:


> Excellent, have you had your bloodwork done and a semen analysis? Fingers crossed you won't need it.

I got my bloodwork done last Tuesday, was told it will take 3 x weeks to get the results. Gyno isn't going to do an SA till after my HSG results as OH has children and although he admits it doesn't mean there isn't a problem, he says it is just more unlikely. I said to OH when we left, aren't you glad he doesn't think there is anything to worry about at your end. He said 'no, as you will just blame yourself now' Whoops, he knows me inside out ;) But I was always 'blaming' myself, but I don't hate myself for it, I know there is little I can do about any problems I may have.


----------



## Coconuts

Leah, that sounds like a perfect birthday regardless of you TTC results. If it's BFP then you can celebrate of course and if not then that's a perfect way to get your mind off it and throw yourself back into life.
Have some more dust :dust:


----------



## rmsh1

timeforababy said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Joeys I too was looking up costs to do IVF, but in NZ as we are returning there this year. It is just over $10,000 there per go, so I think that pretty much rules IVF out for us as an option :( I am hoping I can get public health assistance for any other tests I might need once we return, as doing it privately would probably bankrupt us :wacko:
> 
> :( can you stay on here for a few more years and try and get as much from the NHS first? I know it's all private in NZ (although I would move there for the quality of life based on what my friends show on FB, minus the lack of work for me business)Click to expand...
> 
> We can stay here longer but we dont want to. I haven't seen my family in 5 years, and we just need to go home now and get our life together. I am not getting any younger.
> 
> I am hoping some of it will be covered in the public system, but I am not sureClick to expand...
> 
> When are you planning on moving? Maybe the change will help be more conducive for a bfp? :)
> 
> It could be the stress you're under now?Click to expand...

We are moving in October. Maybe going home is what I need, we will see

I do not think stress is causing my cycles to go haywire, and my doctor agrees. He said one cycle might go off whack due to stress, but this has been since Feb, and I really dont think my stress has been so constant as to cause 4 months of cycle problems. I do not normally get too stressed, although my last anov did have me in quite a tizz! LOL That was probably the most depressed I have been since TTC. I think I have snapped out of it for now though, and have made my decisions for this cycle so I am just praying I ovulate


----------



## LolaM

well ladies, I am at the end of SMEP for this cycle and my husband is playing hard to get! It has been 1 year since we went on our honeymoon so im on my way to the store for some of the foods we ate while we were there, and im going to put up the video that we took so we can eat our honeymoon food and watch our honeymoon video. LET THE RRRRRRRRRRRROMANCE BEGIN!!!!:wedding::serenade::flasher:


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, that's so cute! Good luck!

Rmsh1 I would swear blind that I wasn't stressed about TTC but I had 4 cycles in a row that were off. first there was delayed O, then O went back to normal but I had days and days of spotting before AF two cycles in a row which was stressful in itself, then I had ANOTHER delayed O (but got pregnant on that one) I know I was stressed looking back because of the eye issues I had. Myy eye doctor said the cause is always elevated cortisol level. = stress hormone. After the m/c it was light a strange weight had been lifted. Since the D&C I'm much less stressed than I was. My eye's have recovered and the last three cycles after the D&C there was no spotting. It was all stress.
Like I said, at the time I would have said no way man, I'm cool, not sressed at all, but it was a slow burning, constant thing rather than classical manic stressed out behaviour. My body was stressed rather than my mind.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi there! i'm a little bit excited, i've just ordered my first pre-seed with applicators....! let's see how much will it take to arrive. 

On another note, why am i not receiving the immediate email alerts that there are new posts here? i'm subscribed and settings are set to send an immediate message. Will it work only when someon is writing to me or quoting my post?

Good luck everybody! my ovulation window should start from Thursday coming till sunday...


----------



## LeahMSta

ilovepiano said:


> Hi there! i'm a little bit excited, i've just ordered my first pre-seed with applicators....! let's see how much will it take to arrive.
> 
> On another note, why am i not receiving the immediate email alerts that there are new posts here? i'm subscribed and settings are set to send an immediate message. Will it work only when someon is writing to me or quoting my post?
> 
> Good luck everybody! my ovulation window should start from Thursday coming till sunday...

Hi there Ilovepiano. :wave: I think with the email notifications it sends you one but wont send you more until you log in again. I could be wrong but I am pretty sure that is how it works. :shrug:

Good luck gettin that egg this cycle!!

Buckets of baby dust to you!
:dust:


----------



## LolaM

well, SMEP be damned. My husband decided he needed a night to himself and 3 nights in a row was too much for me to ask! How selfish of him! Im so pissed I could spit nails! :shrug::baby::brat:


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> well, SMEP be damned. My husband decided he needed a night to himself and 3 nights in a row was too much for me to ask! How selfish of him! Im so pissed I could spit nails! :shrug::baby::brat:

You poor thing Lola! :hugs:
I wish I had some magic words to share that would make you feel better or at least calm you down. I don't though. I'd have steam coming out of my ears if I were in your shoes. I get super angry when my donor doesn't come running when the stick smiles. I can't imagine it being my husband. 

Hopefuly you have BD enough that you didn't need him tonight anyway :haha:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> well, SMEP be damned. My husband decided he needed a night to himself and 3 nights in a row was too much for me to ask! How selfish of him! Im so pissed I could spit nails! :shrug::baby::brat:
> 
> You poor thing Lola! :hugs:
> I wish I had some magic words to share that would make you feel better or at least calm you down. I don't though. I'd have steam coming out of my ears if I were in your shoes. I get super angry when my donor doesn't come running when the stick smiles. I can't imagine it being my husband.
> 
> Hopefuly you have BD enough that you didn't need him tonight anyway :haha:Click to expand...

lets hope so. hes in bed already since he has to work, so im sleeping on the couch tonight.


----------



## Coconuts

LolaM said:


> well, SMEP be damned. My husband decided he needed a night to himself and 3 nights in a row was too much for me to ask! How selfish of him! Im so pissed I could spit nails! :shrug::baby::brat:

Noooo, Lola! Don't worry hun. Looking at your chart it looks likely that you O'd the same day as you +OPK and not the usual day after so by Saturday your wee egg was either fertlized or in eggy heaven. (I'm going with fertilized :winkwink:) If you did Thursday and Friday I'd say you're more than covered. Don't worry chuck. BFPs pop out after a lot less BD and with much worse timing than that. Make it up with hubby. He did his best. He's a TTC athelete like you except your training has been superior.
If AF does arrive I'd make sure you make a big sad thing of it. When I used to cry (and I hardly ever cry) when AF arrived, DH would give me loads of cuddles and tell me how much he hates to see me cry. In the end, I think it was the thought of a sad crying wife in two weeks time that gave him the extra energy to give up the goods when demanded around O time. :bodyb: 
I'd only be stinking mad with hubby if you missed the window entirely. :hugs: Kiss and make up.


----------



## LeahMSta

Coco....you give the best advice! What would we do without you?


----------



## Coconuts

:blush:


----------



## LeahMSta

So...another temp jump this morning. I am trying not to read too much into the chart since I don't really understand it all yet. The one thing I do know is that rising temps are a good thing. Not alot in the way of symptoms to speak of. A few one-sided cramps or twinges and more creamy CM than I remember seeing in the past. Then again, I just may not have been paying attention. LOL!! Someone help me put my feet back on the ground because I am really starting to think that my birthday BFP is quite possible!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Why don't you test in the morning??????
:test:
I got mine at 13DPO....


----------



## LeahMSta

Coco...just did an IC and it was BFN. After I saw that temp, I couldn't help it. :blush: I'm just hoping it was too soon.


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> well, SMEP be damned. My husband decided he needed a night to himself and 3 nights in a row was too much for me to ask! How selfish of him! Im so pissed I could spit nails! :shrug::baby::brat:
> 
> Noooo, Lola! Don't worry hun. Looking at your chart it looks likely that you .Click to expand...


why does your ticker say newly preg??? Did you learn something? did i miss something??? 

My bbs are sore today, so i def did O. i dont usualy have this issue with medication, so i hope the meds havent given up on me, too!


----------



## Coconuts

Hahaha, Lolo, you might have missed this!!!!!
Thursday's HPT results!!!!

(Did you make it up with DH? I think you're timing was great even without yesterday. Did FF give you a 'good' rating?)
 



Attached Files:







13DPO FRER 10mIU 25 mIU 7:6:12.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> Good luck gettin that egg this cycle!!
> 
> Buckets of baby dust to you!
> :dust:

Thanks! i'm throwing plenty in your way too :) :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Me too :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Hahaha, Lolo, you might have missed this!!!!!
> Thursday's HPT results!!!!
> 
> (Did you make it up with DH? I think you're timing was great even without yesterday. Did FF give you a 'good' rating?)

Coco? does that pic mean :baby:????!!! :happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

Coconuts said:


> Me too :dust::dust::dust:

Coco's dust is super strength! :bodyb: LOL!

Thanks ilovepiano! One can never have enough baby dust! :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> Thanks ilovepiano! One can never have enough baby dust! :haha:

That's for sure!


----------



## Coconuts

I have a serious doubt that I didn't make the announcement now. :wacko: going to check.


----------



## Coconuts

Ok I did post it. Page 579. Thought I was going bonkers for a minute. It's quite a way back and pretty missable. I didn't put a :bfp: or big letters :dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

Coconuts said:


> Ok I did post it. Page 579. Thought I was going bonkers for a minute. It's quite a way back and pretty missable. I didn't put a :bfp: or big letters :dohh:

I saw it!!! :hugs: How are you feeling? Still in disbelief or are you settling into :cloud9:?


----------



## Coconuts

Settling in thanks sweetie. I feel soooooooo much more relaxed and at ease this time around. Thank goodness. All the worry the first time was exhausting.
Settling into it and focusing ONLY on the positive. I will not let any silly worry creep in. It's pointless. It already feels more real since this time we've already told some close friends and family. Basically the ones we told about the m/c. It feels good to celebrate and not keep it a secret!!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Ok I did post it. Page 579. Thought I was going bonkers for a minute. It's quite a way back and pretty missable. I didn't put a :bfp: or big letters :dohh:

Lol i've been missing out a few posts here and there but anyways :yipee: :happydance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Awww Coco! i'm so excited for you :)

now, can you share more tricks of yours please :D


----------



## Coconuts

hahahah tricks. I have a feeling it was more blind luck than a magical recipe but if you want to know what I did this magic month here goes.

So I don't know if you remember but this month was a mega massive l.o.n.g. cycle, the longest I've ever had with O happening 6 days after my usual AF start day!!!!!! So...

1) I was *temping and OPKing* to confirm O only. After no O showed up I kind of gave up and gave in to an anovulatory cycle and stopped temping.

2) When my AF date came and went I decided to try and bring it on by drinking a litre of *parsley tea* each day for 4 days. three days in I was drinking some fresh ginger tea as well. AF didn't come but EWCM did!!! :shock: Did the extra water / fluid help???? I was drinking much more water since O and from 7DPO I've been making sure I get those *2 litres a day!*

3) EWCM was very stretchy and wet. I did an OPK at 10PM on CD39 and it was a blaring positive! The next day I started temping again and did three more OPKs, all blazing positive. Ninja egg in arrival!

4) :sex: We *BD*'d by chance on CD38. CD39 was the surprise +OPK so we BD'd then too. Next day was a full day of +OPKs so we did CD40 as well and the next day was O day so CD41 got hit as well. We took CD42 off and hit CD43 for luck. I'm sure it wasn't necessary but we were so happy to have saved the cycle we really didn't want the last 40 days to go to waste. We got our first 'high' rating for pregnancy chance on FF.

5) I had been doing self *reflexology* on myself to try and keep the stress down and give myself something to do while I waited for O. Short sessions every fourth day hitting the pituitary, hypothalamus and thyroid spots as well as the adrenals, heart, liver, spine, uterus, ovary and fallopean spots mixed in with some nice massage movements. I stopped after O. Did it delay O? Did it do a hard reset and get the job done in the end????

6) Two weeks before O I stopped taking the B100 complex and went down to just the *B6 50mg* suppliment to help with my LP. I have no idea if that has anything to do with it either but I'm still taking the B6, my prenatals with extra DHA & omega 3 and an extra top up of folic acid.

It was just a messy cycle where I did new things, changed things, and kind of gave up.
In the end I listened to my body. If I'd have ignored the EWCM we would have missed it completely.

Oh, also lemon juice. Here's the link. I put the juice of a lemon in a bottle of water and drink that as part of my 2 litres during the day. 

Like I said, it was a totally messed up cycle and I think it was more blind luck than anything else. Although I think drinking more water can never hurt!

:dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Although I think drinking more water can never hurt!
> 
> :dust:

i totally agree with you, but the only thing that'll hurt would be the water bill since you'd be flushing the toilet so much more frequent lol! i'm very very happy for you! :) Go girl! and tks for sharing your complicated-long cycle here! lol!


----------



## Lisa40

Massive congrats Coco :yipee: I still stalk this thread regularly to see how everyone is doing, so so pleased to hear your news, you'll have to come and join our 30 something and expecting thread too :happydance: 

Lots of sticky :dust: to you and all of the other deserving ladies on this thread :hugs:
xxx


----------



## timeforababy

LeahMSta said:


> Coco...just did an IC and it was BFN. After I saw that temp, I couldn't help it. :blush: I'm just hoping it was too soon.

It's probably just too early. Fingers crossed and hold on for a few more days.



LolaM said:


> lets hope so. hes in bed already since he has to work, so im sleeping on the couch tonight.

:( Hope you guys made up and everything is ok? :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?

I'm on the last day of soy this month. CD5-7, 100mg and CD8,9 200mg. I'm also back on pregnacare + extra calcium and OH is still on his zinc. My ovaries hurt tonight. This better be a good sign.

Is it weird that I'm getting stoked to pee on some digital OPKs? :happydance: :blush:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Hahaha, Lolo, you might have missed this!!!!!
> Thursday's HPT results!!!!
> 
> (Did you make it up with DH? I think you're timing was great even without yesterday. Did FF give you a 'good' rating?)

I DID MISS IT!!!! :happydance::hugs::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny:

I did not make up wiht hubs, he is at work he will be home in about an hour. Judging by my attitude today, im gonna vote this eggy is in eggy heaven! :dohh: we actually DTD on Wed, Thur and Fri but according to SMEP we needed to HTS one last time last night. :shrug: I dont get the ratings from FF because I am not a VIP member.


----------



## MrsChezek

LeahMSta said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Hi there! i'm a little bit excited, i've just ordered my first pre-seed with applicators....! let's see how much will it take to arrive.
> 
> On another note, why am i not receiving the immediate email alerts that there are new posts here? i'm subscribed and settings are set to send an immediate message. Will it work only when someon is writing to me or quoting my post?
> 
> Good luck everybody! my ovulation window should start from Thursday coming till sunday...
> 
> Hi there Ilovepiano. :wave: I think with the email notifications it sends you one but wont send you more until you log in again. I could be wrong but I am pretty sure that is how it works. :shrug:
> 
> Good luck gettin that egg this cycle!!
> 
> Buckets of baby dust to you!
> :dust:Click to expand...

I agree with *Leah* that you only get one email (tho sometimes its a couple) and if you don't log back in, you don't get anymore emails until you log back in. If that makes ANY sense... :haha:



LolaM said:


> well, SMEP be damned. My husband decided he needed a night to himself and 3 nights in a row was too much for me to ask! How selfish of him! Im so pissed I could spit nails! :shrug::baby::brat:

Isn't that annoying?!?!?! My DH never says no but then he just sort of lies there and fake make outs with me and it's SO clearly he would kill to be anywhere else!!! Makes me totally angry! I try hard to be proactive especially when I know it counts more by doing something extra special. Though your thought out evening was ten times anything I ever tried!!! So perhaps your man just really needed a break. Like *Coco* said, you did it when it was critical and you've both done your best. :hugs: FX for you!!!



Coconuts said:


> Settling in thanks sweetie. I feel soooooooo much more relaxed and at ease this time around. Thank goodness. All the worry the first time was exhausting.
> Settling into it and focusing ONLY on the positive. I will not let any silly worry creep in. It's pointless. It already feels more real since this time we've already told some close friends and family. Basically the ones we told about the m/c. It feels good to celebrate and not keep it a secret!!!!!

I'm SO happy for you! I just keep smiling when I see your profile with Newly Pregnant on it :hugs: You're such a sweetheart and you're so helpful around here - that BFP was way overdue for you! :kiss: Enjoy EVERY minute of it :hugs:


AFM, still -OPKs but I broke out overnight which is a big sign for me and I feel like I got a bit more CM, no EWCM yet though. Hoping to get my smiley tomorrow as I'll be traveling all day on Tuesday and won't be able to OPK probably so I'm worried I'll miss the surge...but we'll see, I'm pretty happy just doing the best I can and not stressing about all the details this cycle. BDing every other day and keeping everything crossed!!!

:hug: to all of you!


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> well, SMEP be damned. My husband decided he needed a night to himself and 3 nights in a row was too much for me to ask! How selfish of him! Im so pissed I could spit nails! :shrug::baby::brat:
> 
> Isn't that annoying?!?!?! My DH never says no but then he just sort of lies there and fake make outs with me and it's SO clearly he would kill to be anywhere else!!! Makes me totally angry! I try hard to be proactive especially when I know it counts more by doing something extra special. Though your thought out evening was ten times anything I ever tried!!! So perhaps your man just really needed a break. Like *Coco* said, you did it when it was critical and you've both done your best. :hugs: FX for you!!!Click to expand...

this might be my anger or my hormons but i feel like I dont care if he needed to knit a sweater, im on a schedule here and if he doesnt like it, perhaps he should find a wife that isnt infertile! Im the one being poked and prodded and taking all kinds of medications and waking up eaerly on my days off to take temps, ive got everyone and his brother taking a peek at my nether regions, a little cooperation. pleeeease! And I hate when he doesnt put any effort in, this takes alot of work and he needs to be part of it. As unhappy as he may be about scheduled sex, hes about to get alot unhappier because I have to start IUI next cycle and he will be going to all the appts with me, even the insemination itself! By god, its his baby too! :growlmad:

There, now I feel better! :cry:


----------



## flagirlie7

Mine seems to be lacking the effort as well!! Can't get him to quit smoking, eat healthy, or BD when needed...


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> well, SMEP be damned. My husband decided he needed a night to himself and 3 nights in a row was too much for me to ask! How selfish of him! Im so pissed I could spit nails! :shrug::baby::brat:
> 
> Isn't that annoying?!?!?! My DH never says no but then he just sort of lies there and fake make outs with me and it's SO clearly he would kill to be anywhere else!!! Makes me totally angry! I try hard to be proactive especially when I know it counts more by doing something extra special. Though your thought out evening was ten times anything I ever tried!!! So perhaps your man just really needed a break. Like *Coco* said, you did it when it was critical and you've both done your best. :hugs: FX for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> this might be my anger or my hormons but i feel like I dont care if he needed to knit a sweater, im on a schedule here and if he doesnt like it, perhaps he should find a wife that isnt infertile! Im the one being poked and prodded and taking all kinds of medications and waking up eaerly on my days off to take temps, ive got everyone and his brother taking a peek at my nether regions, a little cooperation. pleeeease! And I hate when he doesnt put any effort in, this takes alot of work and he needs to be part of it. As unhappy as he may be about scheduled sex, hes about to get alot unhappier because I have to start IUI next cycle and he will be going to all the appts with me, even the insemination itself! By god, its his baby too! :growlmad:
> 
> There, now I feel better! :cry:Click to expand...

Dear Lola, i don't know what to say. maybe it would be better if you just sat quietly with your hubby and talked things out, see if he really wants this baby as much as you do, and if so talk him into some good sense. Sometimes yes it is very frustrating as although our husbands would like a squeeky little bundle of joy, they just seem to lie back and leave it up to luck, when we get frustrated by our motherly instinct and feel miserable. But a good talk about the matter wouldn't do any harm. Just stay calm and make your points clear without yelling etc. just lay your arguments down clear before him and see how he responds. Maybe he's getting as frustrated as you are, as at times these things get a little disheartening. :hugs: dear friend, good luck and let him know how you feel, after all a relationship/marriage is all about commitment and communication.


----------



## ilovepiano

flagirlie7 said:


> Mine seems to be lacking the effort as well!! Can't get him to quit smoking, eat healthy, or BD when needed...

:hugs: to you as well. Yesterday my husband was a little in the mood, but i told him to save it for later on this week when i'll be ovulating! :haha: he just snored away just seconds after! :sleep:


----------



## ilovepiano

*Come on ladies!! we can do it! We're not women for nothing!!* I'd love to see a man trying to get pregnant lol! it'd be the end of the world :D


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> well, SMEP be damned. My husband decided he needed a night to himself and 3 nights in a row was too much for me to ask! How selfish of him! Im so pissed I could spit nails! :shrug::baby::brat:
> 
> Isn't that annoying?!?!?! My DH never says no but then he just sort of lies there and fake make outs with me and it's SO clearly he would kill to be anywhere else!!! Makes me totally angry! I try hard to be proactive especially when I know it counts more by doing something extra special. Though your thought out evening was ten times anything I ever tried!!! So perhaps your man just really needed a break. Like *Coco* said, you did it when it was critical and you've both done your best. :hugs: FX for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> this might be my anger or my hormons but i feel like I dont care if he needed to knit a sweater, im on a schedule here and if he doesnt like it, perhaps he should find a wife that isnt infertile! Im the one being poked and prodded and taking all kinds of medications and waking up eaerly on my days off to take temps, ive got everyone and his brother taking a peek at my nether regions, a little cooperation. pleeeease! And I hate when he doesnt put any effort in, this takes alot of work and he needs to be part of it. As unhappy as he may be about scheduled sex, hes about to get alot unhappier because I have to start IUI next cycle and he will be going to all the appts with me, even the insemination itself! By god, its his baby too! :growlmad:
> 
> There, now I feel better! :cry:Click to expand...

Good! Let it all out!!

We totally had the same thing last night and hubs said that he's basically a bit scared. TTC has turned me into some sort of crazed obsessed woman and he's really worried about what will happen to us if I can't get pregnant. 

He doesn't want "us" to change and it's scary about what is going to happen. He's totally freaked out that we might spend £10-20,000 and I still might not be pregnant AND poor.

Anyways, the point of rambling on is that your hubby is feeling a bit left out and scared too, like mine and just needs a bit of recreation rather than procreation.


----------



## Coconuts

*Lola*, I think SMEP has driven you mad :haha: You guys did amazingly this month. Three in a row is no mean feat for our men. 
I think the whole SMEP thing is meant to co-inside with with O happening the day AFTER the +OPK. The BD on +OPK plus two more in a row, according to SMEP means you hit the day before, the day of, and the day after O WHICH IS EXACTLY WHAT YOU DID ANYWAY. They have a day off (to recharge) then do one more day just in case the egg was delayed. You got your temp rise having timed everything to perfection. You have an amazing chance at getting your BFP this cycle.

I know none of that matters because what you wanted was for DH to not say no when you think a BD is crucial and while I agree, he had done three in a row for you and that's a lot hun. Don't conceive with an argument in the air. :sad1:


----------



## LeahMSta

Lola, 
Clearly I am not the resident expert on husbands. :blush: However, I imagine that your hubby isn't trying to intentionally make it harder or not participate. I'm sure you've herad it said that a man becomes a dad when he holds his child. I think maybe the work and concern. The hours of reading and research, the dr appointments and scheduled :sex: has got to be exhusting for both of you. You're frustrated and so is he. I bet just discussing how you feel will open the doors to some great communication between the both of you. Vent, blow steam, have a fit we are always here to listen and encourage. :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> Lola,
> Vent, blow steam, have a fit we are always here to listen and encourage. :hugs:

Lol Leah, i think you've put your foot in it now! i'm saving this comment for any future venting-need from my end :haha: :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

I agree with all the above responses *Lola*! You're in a good place so try to take a deep breath and relax as stress is no good for conception!! 

I'm starting to feel a bit nervous...perhaps cause my vaca is ending and my laid back attitude is diminishing! I hate the way my chart looks...it's confusing me and making me scared. Hope to get a +OPK this afternoon and clear things up!


----------



## Coconuts

Mrs.C. the dratted crosshairs are back. FF is persistant isn't it! Last month your post O temps were 97.7 and above and your 'post O temps' according to FF are lower than that so I'm still putting my money on no O as yet. Do a chart overlay of this and last month matching up the O days. Last month temps will clearly be post O temps I reckon. Out of interest, what happens to the crosshairs if you take out the white CD8 temp. I think the dip is confusing it.
Be patient. The +OPK is coming. Just keep up the BD and whatever the chart looks like, if the +OPK doesn't arrive and you have no idea when O popped, you'll still have a chance. Bunda always used to remind me that temperatures and OPKs don't make babies. Sex does. So keep it up!


----------



## joeys3453

MrsChezek said:


> Thx *Coco*! Ur so smart - crosshairs gone!! Hope u put good money on it :winkwink:
> 
> *Joeys* - what insurance do u have?? Ur in the US right? We are on cobra but going to be switching soon and covered IUI sounds nice!!!
> 
> :hug:

we have blue cross blue sheild. how much does cobra cover? with our insurance they only have 20K per lifetime for fertility:cry:



Coconuts said:


> *joeys*........ :shock: 11K!!!!!! I had no idea IVF was as expensive as that!! Woah! Does insurance help cover that???
> I've got everything crossed that the IUI will work eventually, you've just been unlucky so far. :hugs: Hang in there.

yes i didn't know it was that expensive also. they cover a portion just not sure how much for in network IVF. The one dr that does IVF at my clinic is out of network so they would only cover about 20% of the 10k. So not really looking forward to that part!:nope: I hope one of the IUI's will work. We have never seen two lines or the works PREGNANT and it would be so nice to see that. we are just going to stay positive and keep our hopes up. that is about all we can do.:cry::cry: 

on friday went for my day 3 u/s and she said everything looked good. they put me on letrozole for 10 days instead of 4. so they are doing the same as last cycle. so we are hoping this works. i go in on friday for mid cycle u/s:shrug:


----------



## MrsChezek

Coconuts said:


> Mrs.C. the dratted crosshairs are back. FF is persistant isn't it! Last month your post O temps were 97.7 and above and your 'post O temps' according to FF are lower than that so I'm still putting my money on no O as yet. Do a chart overlay of this and last month matching up the O days. Last month temps will clearly be post O temps I reckon. Out of interest, what happens to the crosshairs if you take out the white CD8 temp. I think the dip is confusing it.
> Be patient. The +OPK is coming. Just keep up the BD and whatever the chart looks like, if the +OPK doesn't arrive and you have no idea when O popped, you'll still have a chance. Bunda always used to remind me that temperatures and OPKs don't make babies. Sex does. So keep it up!

EWCM!!!! I got EWCM! :))))) Entered that into FF and crosshairs went away :thumbup: One more hour until I OPK - FX!!!

Thx Coco :hugs: ur da best!!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Joeys* - as far as we understood, we have no fertility coverage and our Cobra is Blue Shield of California!!! DH says coverage differs by state so maybe that's it. Arg!!

Good luck to you this cycle!!! FX :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

MrsChezek oh yes coverage does differ even with in insurance companies. just depends on what you want to pay for. so it really sucks. our company pays for our insurance so that at least helps:dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

*Joeys*, I've got fingers toes and eyes crossed for your IUI this cycle. I know it works because sadie on the June Buns thread got her BFP with an IUI cycle and her little baby girl was born just two days ago.
Hang in there joeys, every day that passes is another day closer to the goal.

*Mrs C*. FF doesn't know what it's doing with you. Crazy software!!! I'm happy the hairs buggered off again. I laughed out loud at how happy you are for EWCM. It's incredible how some gunk in our knickers can turn our whole day around :rofl: I was the same when my EWCM surprised me. I practically fell of my chair when the OPK played along!
don't waste it. I'm sure you won't. Make sure DH knows it's go time. :sex: Good luck for the OPK. Pic if you can!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> *Joeys*, I've got fingers toes and eyes crossed for your IUI this cycle. I know it works because sadie on the June Buns thread got her BFP with an IUI cycle and her little baby girl was born just two days ago.
> Hang in there joeys, every day that passes is another day closer to the goal.

coco :hugs: thank yoU! do you know how many IUI's it took for her? I have heard that if you are able to conceive in the first 3 IUI's that is great if not more than likely it won't happen:shrug:


----------



## MrsChezek

+opk!!!! WE'RE IN BUSINESS!!!!! :happydance:

DH cheered on with me when I yelled "we got a smiley" from the bathroom! lol So no stressing over missing it while traveling tomorrow and Thursday. Yay! Onto the fun part :winkwink:
:sex: :sex: :sex:

Off to get some last minute souvernirs!! xx


----------



## Coconuts

:yipee: horray for ovulation coming!!!!!!! Take that FF!

Joeys I don't know but it was an early one I think. But they do work. Keep the faith.


----------



## LeahMSta

:wohoo: **symptom spotting moment here** ANOTHER TEMP RISE!!! :happydance: FF thinks we are pregnant and so do I. If you would have told me a year ago that I would be bouncing off the walls because of consipation, sore bb, and hourly restroom trips, I would've laghed in your face. But I am so thrilled I want to scream. I may ACTUALLY get my birthday BFP!!!! Keep that baby dust comming!

Baby dust to each and every one of you!!!
:dust:


----------



## rquanborough

Hi

I am already 34 and just started trying for a baby. Just waiting to see if AF turns up this week or not (or maybe I won't be able to wait and will take a test before). If I do manage to get my :bfp: then I have worked out that my baby will be expected around the date of my birthday. 

I do feel a bit of pressure about it now and I guess it's a bit more pressure on my oh as he is 41 this year and we also don't want to be old parents.


----------



## timeforababy

big hugs joeys, it will be your turn soon!

MrsC : go go go!!

Lola : hope you're feeling better today.

Coco : feeling pregnant yet? :) :)


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy how are you doing?


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> *Come on ladies!! we can do it! We're not women for nothing!!* I'd love to see a man trying to get pregnant lol! it'd be the end of the world :D

NO KIDDING! lets see him squeeze a 10 lb kid outta his butt! My husband is normally a calm, even tempered guy, but one little sniffle and we better just call in the priest and dig a hole! I dont know what has gotten into him lately, but he seems to have taken a flare for the dramatic! Im past my fertile point, so i think ill just let him be. We are going in for the IUI consult next week. Talking to him didnt convince him, he doesnt seem to grasp the concept that i cant just get preg any old time, i have specific days.


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Thx *Coco*! Ur so smart - crosshairs gone!! Hope u put good money on it :winkwink:
> 
> *Joeys* - what insurance do u have?? Ur in the US right? We are on cobra but going to be switching soon and covered IUI sounds nice!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> we have blue cross blue sheild. how much does cobra cover? with our insurance they only have 20K per lifetime for fertility:cry:Click to expand...


well--your blue cross blue shield is better than my blue cross blue shield, which covers nothing for fertility OR infertility, as they used both terms in our coverage plan juuuust to be sure. Nothing. Not one penny.


----------



## joeys3453

LolaM that so sucks I am sorry. you would think all blue cross blue shields cover the same. that is just crazy it doesn't cover anything at all. I am so sorry! when do you go in for your IUI?:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> big hugs joeys, it will be your turn soon!
> 
> MrsC : go go go!!
> 
> Lola : hope you're feeling better today.
> 
> Coco : feeling pregnant yet? :) :)



Im feeling ok, I had to go into work this morning for a few hours and ill have to go in again tomorrow for a few more but then ill be off for about 5 weeks before i have to start. all. over. again. :dohh: My bbs hurt so i have on my tightest bra, that seems to help a bit. Im nervous that the meds arent working anymore, but clearly you can see from my chart that my temp is rising like it should..I think im just nervous bout the end of this phase and going into the next, i want to believe its going to work, but my pesemistic side isnt going for it.


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> LolaM that so sucks I am sorry. you would think all blue cross blue shields cover the same. that is just crazy it doesn't cover anything at all. I am so sorry! when do you go in for your IUI?:hugs:


I dont know if the coverage has anything to do with the plan my district purchased, i do not pay a premuim, i just pay the copay. All of my medications so far have been covered, so that does help and the IUI is on the cheap end of the prices ive seen. A fertility clinic about 4 hours away charges $900 for just the insemination, no meds no monitoring. So im greatful for the fact that i can afford it and that my own dr will be doing it. I have the consultation next tue, which is the END of this cycle. So ill likely be going my first IUI next cycle.


----------



## Coconuts

*Leah*, that's a great looking chart. 13DPO tomorrow!!! :test: :dust:

*rquanborough* :hi: Welcome along. Wishing you well for a BFP at the end of the month!!! I just got my happy news and my little noodle is due on my birthday!!! Feb 15th. Your birthday must be close to mine! FXD.



timeforababy said:


> Coco : feeling pregnant yet? :) :)

Not really. Feeling tired after walking for 5 minutes. Did some dusting and had to sit down. Might just be my fitness though :shrug:
The only real 'stuff' going on is slightly more tender bbs at night but nothing major (yet?) and also in the evening, light cramps. I got a big worried about them even though I know it's normal and apparently it's a pretty good sign that my body is doing everything it should so I'm back to zen and happy again.
I've got my prescription for my beta test now so I'm breaking it all up into increments. So, looking forward to Thursday's blood draw, then results next Tuesday / Wednesday, then that following Friday will be 6 weeks. - Time to roll up my sleeves, bite the bullet, strap on a pair and get through my 'personal milestone' week with calmness and confidence that baby Coco is fine. (The m/c business started around then :sad1:)


----------



## rquanborough

Coconuts said:


> *rquanborough* :hi: Welcome along. Wishing you well for a BFP at the end of the month!!! I just got my happy news and my little noodle is due on my birthday!!! Feb 15th. Your birthday must be close to mine! FXD.

My birthday is Feb 17th. According to the NHS if i do get my :bfp: then my edd would be Feb 21st.

According to FF I will be CD 31 and 13 DPO tomorrow. I am thinking about getting a test as my cycle has been between 31 and 32 days since I had my coil removed. Just got to go out and buy a test though. Not feeling very well at all so don't really feel like going out at the moment and the weather is really putting me off.


----------



## timeforababy

rquanborough said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> *rquanborough* :hi: Welcome along. Wishing you well for a BFP at the end of the month!!! I just got my happy news and my little noodle is due on my birthday!!! Feb 15th. Your birthday must be close to mine! FXD.
> 
> My birthday is Feb 17th. According to the NHS if i do get my :bfp: then my edd would be Feb 21st.
> 
> According to FF I will be CD 31 and 13 DPO tomorrow. I am thinking about getting a test as my cycle has been between 31 and 32 days since I had my coil removed. Just got to go out and buy a test though. Not feeling very well at all so don't really feel like going out at the moment and the weather is really putting me off.Click to expand...

Welcome!!

And go and get a test. :) You might as well be bump buddies with Coco.


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> timeforababy how are you doing?

I'm doing well. lots of PMA (but its easy at this part of my cycle!). I'm looking forward to peeing on the clearblue digital OPK :dohh:




LolaM said:


> Im feeling ok, I had to go into work this morning for a few hours and ill have to go in again tomorrow for a few more but then ill be off for about 5 weeks before i have to start. all. over. again. :dohh: My bbs hurt so i have on my tightest bra, that seems to help a bit. Im nervous that the meds arent working anymore, but clearly you can see from my chart that my temp is rising like it should..I think im just nervous bout the end of this phase and going into the next, i want to believe its going to work, but my pesemistic side isnt going for it.

Your temp is going to go up and up and up and won't come back down this cycle :) That SMEP-ing will have done the trick 



Coconuts said:


> Not really. Feeling tired after walking for 5 minutes. Did some dusting and had to sit down. Might just be my fitness though :shrug:
> The only real 'stuff' going on is slightly more tender bbs at night but nothing major (yet?) and also in the evening, light cramps. I got a big worried about them even though I know it's normal and apparently it's a pretty good sign that my body is doing everything it should so I'm back to zen and happy again.
> I've got my prescription for my beta test now so I'm breaking it all up into increments. So, looking forward to Thursday's blood draw, then results next Tuesday / Wednesday, then that following Friday will be 6 weeks. - Time to roll up my sleeves, bite the bullet, strap on a pair and get through my 'personal milestone' week with calmness and confidence that baby Coco is fine. (The m/c business started around then :sad1:)

Not gonna happen again, this little bean will stick and will be your wonderful bundle of joy to share the same b'day as you!


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: @ might as well!!!!

*rquan*, this should get your skates on. My BFP was 13DPO. Lucky for some. Now get that but out and to the shops!

*time*, thanks :hugs:


----------



## rquanborough

Coconuts said:


> :
> 
> *rquan*, this should get your skates on. My BFP was 13DPO. Lucky for some. Now get that but out and to the shops!

My husband has popped out to see a friend and I have asked him to go out and get one. He has the money for it so I can't do anything until he comes home now. :(


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah *Leah*!! Looking good :thumbup:
:dust: to you chica!!

*Lola*: I can see how potential IUI would cause you to stress and be on edge but hopefully you won't have to go there!! FX you got a nice sticky fertilized egg in there :hugs:

*Coco*: I'm rooting for you and sending positive vibes your way for a very healthy, sticky bean :hugs: Hope the next week goes by quickly and smoothly for you! xx

*Rquan*: try to hold out for FMU if you can for a more accurate result!! Just my 2 cents :flower:

Ok the Musinex should have kicked in now...time to go get ready and seduce DH :winkwink:


----------



## LeahMSta

Coco: I believe I saw a super fain line this morning. I tried everything to get a pic for opinions on here. I figure if I couldnt be sure or get a picture I wasn't trusting it. Soooo....I think we are going to wait til the first thing in the morn on my birthday. Saturday can't get here fast enough. I figure AF is due on Thurs and if she hasn't shown, I should see some no doubt about it lines. If she does show, I'll have a day or two to buck up before the fun. (I really don't think she's commin though.Shhhhh.)


----------



## LeahMSta

MrsChezek said:


> Yeah *Leah*!! Looking good :thumbup:
> :dust: to you chica!!
> 
> *Lola*: I can see how potential IUI would cause you to stress and be on edge but hopefully you won't have to go there!! FX you got a nice sticky fertilized egg in there :hugs:
> 
> *Coco*: I'm rooting for you and sending positive vibes your way for a very healthy, sticky bean :hugs: Hope the next week goes by quickly and smoothly for you! xx
> 
> *Rquan*: try to hold out for FMU if you can for a more accurate result!! Just my 2 cents :flower:
> 
> Ok the Musinex should have kicked in now...time to go get ready and seduce DH :winkwink:

Thanks MrsC! :hugs: Go get him!!! LOL! :bodyb:


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Yeah *Leah*!! Looking good :thumbup:
> :dust: to you chica!!
> 
> *Lola*: I can see how potential IUI would cause you to stress and be on edge but hopefully you won't have to go there!! FX you got a nice sticky fertilized egg in there :hugs:
> 
> *Coco*: I'm rooting for you and sending positive vibes your way for a very healthy, sticky bean :hugs: Hope the next week goes by quickly and smoothly for you! xx
> 
> *Rquan*: try to hold out for FMU if you can for a more accurate result!! Just my 2 cents :flower:
> 
> Ok the Musinex should have kicked in now...time to go get ready and seduce DH :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks MrsC! :hugs: Go get him!!! LOL! :bodyb:Click to expand...

Soooo exciting :)


----------



## joeys3453

coco that is so awesome i forgot we have the same birthday feb 15th! if i would have gotten a bfp i would have been due feb 12.


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> Yeah *Leah*!! Looking good :thumbup:
> :dust: to you chica!!
> 
> *Lola*: I can see how potential IUI would cause you to stress and be on edge but hopefully you won't have to go there!! FX you got a nice sticky fertilized egg in there :hugs:
> 
> 
> Ok the Musinex should have kicked in now...time to go get ready and seduce DH :winkwink:


I was low on preseed and i didnt use any mucinex this cycle, didnt give either one a 2nd though, tell the truth. And now I think i will take a nap.


----------



## LeahMSta

So....I have no willpower. The "possible" line of this morning made me so batty that I tried an evening one. Nothing. Nada. Zip. Zilch. BFN. Blaring white with one line and no stretch of the imagination could make it 2. :-( I think that dispite my lovely temps I may be out after all. This is why you don't test early. I couldn't help it. MIL had dreams about it. DW had dreams about it. Temp was higher and so many unusual symptoms. I just had this "feeling" now my only feeling is deflated.


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> So....I have no willpower. The "possible" line of this morning made me so batty that I tried an evening one. Nothing. Nada. Zip. Zilch. BFN. Blaring white with one line and no stretch of the imagination could make it 2. :-( I think that dispite my lovely temps I may be out after all. This is why you don't test early. I couldn't help it. MIL had dreams about it. DW had dreams about it. Temp was higher and so many unusual symptoms. I just had this "feeling" now my only feeling is deflated.

in this room we have a saying, _you're not out until the witch shows up_. maybe you just tested too early. Crazier things have happened. :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> So....I have no willpower. The "possible" line of this morning made me so batty that I tried an evening one. Nothing. Nada. Zip. Zilch. BFN. Blaring white with one line and no stretch of the imagination could make it 2. :-( I think that dispite my lovely temps I may be out after all. This is why you don't test early. I couldn't help it. MIL had dreams about it. DW had dreams about it. Temp was higher and so many unusual symptoms. I just had this "feeling" now my only feeling is deflated.
> 
> in this room we have a saying, _you're not out until the witch shows up_. maybe you just tested too early. Crazier things have happened. :hugs:Click to expand...

:friends: Thanks Lola. It means alot to have you cheer me on with all that you've had on your mind the last few days. I hope that you are having a better day today. :flower:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> So....I have no willpower. The "possible" line of this morning made me so batty that I tried an evening one. Nothing. Nada. Zip. Zilch. BFN. Blaring white with one line and no stretch of the imagination could make it 2. :-( I think that dispite my lovely temps I may be out after all. This is why you don't test early. I couldn't help it. MIL had dreams about it. DW had dreams about it. Temp was higher and so many unusual symptoms. I just had this "feeling" now my only feeling is deflated.
> 
> in this room we have a saying, _you're not out until the witch shows up_. maybe you just tested too early. Crazier things have happened. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :friends: Thanks Lola. It means alot to have you cheer me on with all that you've had on your mind the last few days. I hope that you are having a better day today. :flower:Click to expand...

better today, Thanks.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hello. DH was gotten :winkwink: but my temp already went up today so I think the mild cramp (yes, only one) I felt about 15 min before heading to bed last night (an hour after BD) was when I must have Oed. I'm a bit bummed that the day before fell as a nonBD day in my SMEP schedule as I feel like everything is riding on that one batch of spermies from last night!!! We'll BD tonight but seems late...

Sorry about the bfn Leah but it could be too early for sure!! :hugs: FX!
:dust:


----------



## Coconuts

*MrsC*. You did the do when you got that big batch of EW didn't you?????? I think you're covered. Only takes one little guy and big fat egg can live up to 24 hours (although I always consider it 12 to be on the safe side) but she might cling on with the smell of sperm in the air.
We get so focused on DTD every day around O and we want the perfect BD pattern that if we miss one day we think all hope is long. In reality, once during that 4 day window (-3 -2 -1 O) is enough! :thumbup: You got her!

*Leah*, what the hell are you doing testing at night !!!!!!!! FMU or nothing woman!!!! You want your pee as strong as it can be, bursting with hCG ie, first morning urine!!!!! Crazy cow! Test again as soon as you can with some liquid gold (FMU). Like Lola quite rightly said, you're not out until ugly AF is in town. :bodyb:

*Joeys*! I totally forgot about our twin birthdays. :cake::cake: I'm trying to add another little person to the Feb 15th celebrators list :haha:

*Lola*, glad you're feeling better. 5 DPO already. Time is flying!


----------



## rquanborough

MrsChezek said:


> *Rquan*: try to hold out for FMU if you can for a more accurate result!! Just my 2 cents :flower:

I was planning to use FMU anyway. Hubby didn't manage to get one last night so I picked up a couple today. I've got one that says for 20mlU and a set of three that are for 25mlU. They both say that I shouldn't use them till the day after AF is due. Not sure if I should do one early (tomorrow morning now) or wait. Really confused about it all.


----------



## Coconuts

*Rquan*, 14DPO tomorrow right? :test:


----------



## LeahMSta

Big temp drop this morning. It was a restless night with lots of waking and tossing and turning. I am hoping that is all that is happening. Took today off from testing as the hunt for lines was making me insane. AF due in 2 days and with that drop, I'm not as certain as I was that she wont be showing up. Trying to remain catiously optimistic.

:rofl: liquid gold Coco? Really? I love it. 14dpo and no flow will be the next time I play in my pee. 

Lola, I'm glad to hear that you are doing better. 

rquan, I am almost as excited for you to :test: as I am for myself. FX and tons of baby dust!

MrsC, thanks for the :hugs: I'm sure it will happen when it is time. I hope you previous BD meant that all of those :spermy: were just laying in wait when your eggy popped out!


----------



## ilovepiano

Ladies, a question for you. i'm in my 11th day of the cycle, and today i got what seems like fertile mucous but i have trush problem... :( Do you think the 11th day is too early for O? should i try at least the artificial at home insemination? the doctor told me that i should ovulate at days 13-16 so if it is O it's very early this month! I think i will have to seek another medical advice about the trush problem. douching alone doesn't seem enough. He gave me the douche in order to maintain a healthy flora down there, but i think it resembles my mind, in other words, it's Nuts!!!

By the way i don't think that the preseed will arrive in time with this cycle, i was hoping it could help.


----------



## Coconuts

I don't think douching is very good. Your hoohaa needs natural bacteria down there to keep the nasty ones at bay. douching cleans everything out, plus you risk re-introducing bacteria in there.

I had thrush a little while ago and used the cream for a while and it did nothing. I found a natural cure that was way more effective and it hasn't come back since.

GARLIC.
Sew some cotton through a bulb of garlic (a few times) so there's a string for retrieval. Put one or two little nicks and cuts in the skin (more and you might feel it, start slow).
Pop it in overnight and take it out in the morning. Do it for a week and see where you are. Maybe even less. Everything was good for me after 4-5 days but I did a week to be sure. I only did it at night to give my hoohaa a chance to calm down during the day. felt a bit puffy for a while.
Here's a link from a midwifery page. Suggested for preggos but worked great for me while TTC. More effective for me that Canesten stuff, and less messy. Basically the same info. Worked wonders for me.

I think thrush might make things more acidic down there which isn't good news for sperm and TTC :sad1: Go for it anyway. I did and that cycle was a bust but my EWCM came while I was using the cream and supositories. Just not the right combo with sperm. :dohh:

*Leah*, just to clarify, the only thing I do with my pee is flush it down the loo after dipping the occasional OPK or HPT in it :rofl: No wet play at our house. eeeeeeeek.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> I don't think douching is very good. Your hoohaa needs natural bacteria down there to keep the nasty ones at bay. douching cleans everything out, plus you risk re-introducing bacteria in there.

the douche i was given is for a better cleanliness but i understand what you say. the doctor was concerned that i might have over-treated it!! so that's why he suggested using this product:- https://www.multi-gyn-malta.com/multi-gyn-vaginaldouche.html



Coconuts said:


> GARLIC.
> 
> Here's a link from a midwifery page. Suggested for preggos but worked great for me while TTC. More effective for me that Canesten stuff, and less messy. Basically the same info. Worked wonders for me.
> 
> I think thrush might make things more acidic down there which isn't good news for sperm and TTC :sad1: Go for it anyway. I did and that cycle was a bust but my EWCM came while I was using the cream and supositories. Just not the right combo with sperm. :dohh:

i thought about that as well, the area must be acidic so i suppose i'll never have success being that i seem to be a chronic sufferer :cry:

thanks for the info.


----------



## LeahMSta

:rofl: Coco....you got the joke yay!!!! No wet play here either. :thumbup:

Well we did test with FMU and still BFN so I am onto planning the next cycle. Our donor is such a champ. He has agreed to try the SMEP with us. I think he is just pleased because I introduced him to one of my dear friends and they hit it off. :haha: The awesome part is we are all on team :baby: Funny but true: My friend is on the same cycle and trying to prevent so we can have all of the donations we want durring fertile time and he has constant....ummmm...support. :blush: We are an odd group but I think it is awesome that they have taken a shining to eachother.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Coco* - Thanks for your wise words as usual! I BDed at 11pm and got that wad at like 12pm - we had company all day long so I couldn't get it done earlier! :dohh: Although my temp just rose .3F this morning and I got another +OPK this afternoon so maybe I didn't even O yet. Who knows! BDing again tonight and of course tomorrow so I'm happy cause we're doing our best :thumbup: That's all we can do, right!?!?!? And I'm a February baby too! 28th and my mom is 27th :flower:

Thanks for your positive words *Leah*! I hope the :spermy: gets my eggy too!! You're temp dropped but it's still above the coverline so I think you're ok. You're not out until AF shows!!! So FX!

*piano* - I heard the garlic does wonders too! And I agree with Coco that douching is not the best thing for you in general and especially if you're trying to create a happy environment for sperm. But I'm no doctor! Perhaps getting a second opinion is a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks MrsC! I just wish I had more patience. I tried to convince myself that waiting would get easier each cycle. :haha: There are too many differences in this cycle to ignore. I try to believe that I am a :wacko: SS fool. I know they are different though. The chart has been so pretty up until today. Like you said, it's not even awful now. I guess it's only 2 days until AF is due to show. [-o&lt;


:coffee: nothing to do but kick back and wait.


----------



## MrsChezek

YES, try to relax...stress is no good! Read, go for a walk, call a friend and chit chat about some good times, get your nails done, whatever does it for you :hugs:

I think I'm going to head to bed...it's 10pm here but 4am Madrid time where I was for 2 weeks...tIrEd :sleep: FX I get some nice temp tomorrow (either a dip or a spike)


----------



## LeahMSta

I'll be watching your chart MrsC! Sleep sweet!


----------



## DHime

Waiting for the next round to begin.
:dust: to all


----------



## rquanborough

:bfn: this morning :(

Still on a brighter note no sign of the :witch: just yet


----------



## Coconuts

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo :hissy:


----------



## ilovepiano

Do you think O at the 11th day of the cycle is at all possible? it's too early! maybe i'm getting a shorter cycle this month?!:confused:


----------



## MrsChezek

AUGH! Hope the :witch: stays away and you get a BFP soon! FX

AFM, temp went up up up today so I'm happy :happydance: I think I Oed yesterday rather than that other night so I got 2 solid BD sessions in at the critical time. We did our best so I'm happy with that!!! Going to finish things off with another session of :sex: tonight and then hold my breath for two weeks :winkwink:

*Leah* - how is your temp this morning? I guess you're still sleeping as it's quite early in Colorado :dohh:


----------



## MrsChezek

ilovepiano said:


> Do you think O at the 11th day of the cycle is at all possible? it's too early! maybe i'm getting a shorter cycle this month?!:confused:

"Normal" cycles range from 21-35 days (something like that) so O on CD11 is definitely possible. How long are your cycles typically?


----------



## LeahMSta

Yippee!!! Temp shot right back up and to the highest its been on 14dpo. That has got to be great news right?!?!?! Oh goodness I hope so. MrsC, we both need to let AF know she isn't welcome on account of our LO getting all snuggled in!!! 

I can't quit using exclamation points!!!

Still BFN on the IC this morning but so very hopeful again. I've seen a ton of charts where they were still negative even this late in the game and went on to get their BFP. Ohhh...I hope. I hope. I hope!!!!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Coconuts

*Piano*, it's totally possible! I've seen it happen quite a lot (not my cycles, I had the other problem) but it's definitely possible.
do you have a chart? Are you temping????? If you are you need to get that linky in your sig quick smart so we can all have a gander and give you our tuppence worth. 

*Leah*, bugger that BFN this morning :grrr: I'm sorry, but the temp is looking good though. How 'good' are you with temping???? Same time every day, first thing you do after some solid sleep? :dust:

*MrsC*, I LOVE that rise. Looks excellent to me. 1DPO today :happydance:! Well done on all the egg catching :kiss:


----------



## LeahMSta

Coconuts said:


> *Piano*, it's totally possible! I've seen it happen quite a lot (not my cycles, I had the other problem) but it's definitely possible.
> do you have a chart? Are you temping????? If you are you need to get that linky in your sig quick smart so we can all have a gander and give you our tuppence worth.
> 
> *Leah*, bugger that BFN this morning :grrr: I'm sorry, but the temp is looking good though. How 'good' are you with temping???? Same time every day, first thing you do after some solid sleep? :dust:
> 
> *MrsC*, I LOVE that rise. Looks excellent to me. 1DPO today :happydance:! Well done on all the egg catching :kiss:

Yes Coco. Religious about it. On the day of the low temp, I confess that we has a very restless night there was alot of up and down, tossing and turning etc. So I doubt there was a solid 3 hours on the day it was low. Maybe half that because it seemed that I was waking every hour or two. However I have an alarm set. I roll, temp, jot down and go back to sleep every morning.


----------



## Jazavac

Leah, if you temp accurately, what are the clear dots in your chart for? They usually are displayed that way if your timing is off, or if you choose to mark 'sleep deprived' as your symptom.

Otherwise, the chart looks really good!


----------



## LeahMSta

Jazavac said:


> Leah, if you temp accurately, what are the clear dots in your chart for? They usually are displayed that way if your timing is off, or if you choose to mark 'sleep deprived' as your symptom.
> 
> Otherwise, the chart looks really good!

Those are the days that I woke alot and didn't get very restful sleep and on 2 occasions my internal alarm woke me about 10-15 min before the alarm.


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *Leah*! I'm happy to see your temp spiked as well :hugs: FX!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:

I temped an hour early this morning cause of jet lag. I normally get up at 8/9am and my temping alarm is set for 6:30am but I woke up at 5:30 this morning and after 5 minutes of tossing I realized I was not getting back to sleep so I temped. I got 6 hours of solid sleep though so I'm confident with my reading this morning :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

Love that rise MrsC! Keep em comming. We can be bump buddies! LOL!


----------



## timeforababy

Good luck to Leah and MrsC!!!

This thread is going to be full of strong babydust soon!

as for me, I started my clearblue digital OPK yesterday and doing a day to day comparison with my IC opk so I know what my surge looks like. Will post some progression pics when I do ovulate. Still taking extra vits and calcium. Fingers crossed that soy does something for me this month else I'm peeing on sticks 10 days early :D


Hope everyone else is doing well and big hugs to anyone who needs one

Coco: did you get your beta results?????


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Timeforababy!

I need some advice. I have had several women on here suggest that yesterday's temp decline was implantation. I don't think that could be true. As you know we are doing AI. We had 2 insems on CD13 which was about 24 and 32 hours after pos OPK. the temp drop didn't happen until 13dpo. Is there even a remote possibility that implantation took 13 days. I thought it was 6-12 days and from a poitive OPK you had only 48 hours to get the eggy. I just hate when folks tell eachother that they see a 2nd line when there is none visable or try to offer help in the way of well intended but inaccurate possibility of pregnancy. I want some level headed, honest women to weigh in on this please. I know we wont know until we know but I don't want to lean on false hope. 

Thanks for putting up with my lack of expertise but as you all know I am new to charting and to ttc in general. I'm so glad to have such knowledgable women to turn to for advice and support!


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> Yippee!!! Temp shot right back up and to the highest its been on 14dpo. That has got to be great news right?!?!?! Oh goodness I hope so. MrsC, we both need to let AF know she isn't welcome on account of our LO getting all snuggled in!!!
> 
> I can't quit using exclamation points!!!
> 
> Still BFN on the IC this morning but so very hopeful again. I've seen a ton of charts where they were still negative even this late in the game and went on to get their BFP. Ohhh...I hope. I hope. I hope!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!




MrsChezek said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Do you think O at the 11th day of the cycle is at all possible? it's too early! maybe i'm getting a shorter cycle this month?!:confused:
> 
> "Normal" cycles range from 21-35 days (something like that) so O on CD11 is definitely possible. How long are your cycles typically?Click to expand...

Both charts are looking good. I have high hopes here today.

Look forward to seeing your progression timeforababy.

I got a BFN today :cry: 13dpo. Blech.


----------



## LeahMSta

onebumpplease said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Yippee!!! Temp shot right back up and to the highest its been on 14dpo. That has got to be great news right?!?!?! Oh goodness I hope so. MrsC, we both need to let AF know she isn't welcome on account of our LO getting all snuggled in!!!
> 
> I can't quit using exclamation points!!!
> 
> Still BFN on the IC this morning but so very hopeful again. I've seen a ton of charts where they were still negative even this late in the game and went on to get their BFP. Ohhh...I hope. I hope. I hope!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Do you think O at the 11th day of the cycle is at all possible? it's too early! maybe i'm getting a shorter cycle this month?!:confused:Click to expand...
> 
> "Normal" cycles range from 21-35 days (something like that) so O on CD11 is definitely possible. How long are your cycles typically?Click to expand...
> 
> Both charts are looking good. I have high hopes here today.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progression timeforababy.
> 
> I got a BFN today :cry: 13dpo. Blech.Click to expand...

:hugs: Sorry onebump. If it is any consolation, I got a BFN too. I'm convinced that it will happen for me when the time is right. I would just prefer for the time to be right sooner rather than later. As I am sure we all would. Keep your chin up. As my dear friend reminded me....perfection takes time. You're LO will be the absolutely perfect one for you. :flower:


----------



## joeys3453

onebump i am sorry!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

LeahMSta said:


> Thanks Timeforababy!
> 
> I need some advice. I have had several women on here suggest that yesterday's temp decline was implantation. I don't think that could be true. As you know we are doing AI. We had 2 insems on CD13 which was about 24 and 32 hours after pos OPK. the temp drop didn't happen until 13dpo. Is there even a remote possibility that implantation took 13 days. I thought it was 6-12 days and from a poitive OPK you had only 48 hours to get the eggy. I just hate when folks tell eachother that they see a 2nd line when there is none visable or try to offer help in the way of well intended but inaccurate possibility of pregnancy. I want some level headed, honest women to weigh in on this please. I know we wont know until we know but I don't want to lean on false hope.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my lack of expertise but as you all know I am new to charting and to ttc in general. I'm so glad to have such knowledgable women to turn to for advice and support!

The most honest opinion anyone could give you would be something along the lines of - nobody knows. And that really is the only truth. Nobody knows, or could tell, at this point. If you got your BFP tomorrow, for instance, you still wouldn't know if yesterday's temp was an implantation dip, a fluke, or exactly how things were supposed to go this cycle. 

Implantation happens when the fertilized egg is ready to implant. There are some averages regarding days, but that doesn't mean someone's egg wouldn't implant pretty much right away, or who knows how many days after ovulation or implantation. Implantation dip is... kind of a myth. I mean, sure, it exists in some charts, but nobody can tell for sure whether or not it really meant something. I've had the dips before and they meant nothing at all. In the winning cycle, nothing really looked like a dip, etc.


----------



## Jazavac

onebump, bah for the BFN. :(


----------



## LeahMSta

Jazavac said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Timeforababy!
> 
> I need some advice. I have had several women on here suggest that yesterday's temp decline was implantation. I don't think that could be true. As you know we are doing AI. We had 2 insems on CD13 which was about 24 and 32 hours after pos OPK. the temp drop didn't happen until 13dpo. Is there even a remote possibility that implantation took 13 days. I thought it was 6-12 days and from a poitive OPK you had only 48 hours to get the eggy. I just hate when folks tell eachother that they see a 2nd line when there is none visable or try to offer help in the way of well intended but inaccurate possibility of pregnancy. I want some level headed, honest women to weigh in on this please. I know we wont know until we know but I don't want to lean on false hope.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my lack of expertise but as you all know I am new to charting and to ttc in general. I'm so glad to have such knowledgable women to turn to for advice and support!
> 
> The most honest opinion anyone could give you would be something along the lines of - nobody knows. And that really is the only truth. Nobody knows, or could tell, at this point. If you got your BFP tomorrow, for instance, you still wouldn't know if yesterday's temp was an implantation dip, a fluke, or exactly how things were supposed to go this cycle.
> 
> Implantation happens when the fertilized egg is ready to implant. There are some averages regarding days, but that doesn't mean someone's egg wouldn't implant pretty much right away, or who knows how many days after ovulation or implantation. Implantation dip is... kind of a myth. I mean, sure, it exists in some charts, but nobody can tell for sure whether or not it really meant something. I've had the dips before and they meant nothing at all. In the winning cycle, nothing really looked like a dip, etc.Click to expand...

:thumbup: Thank you Jazavac. I did some reading on fertility friend and I feel far more confident that the change in temp was more than likely just due to sleep interruption than anything else. Thanks for being candid though. You have no idea how refreshing it is. I prefer to celebrate when there is something worth celebrating. LOL! :flower:


----------



## rquanborough

AF due by tomorrow so plan is that if I have nothing by Friday am I will test again then.


----------



## LeahMSta

rquanborough said:


> AF due by tomorrow so plan is that if I have nothing by Friday am I will test again then.

FX and GL to you rquandborough!!! Tons of baby dust for you!

:dust:

Make sure to keep us posted!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Ladies,
a little update, i was lucky to have an appointment yesterday (on the same day i called!), so yeah i consider myself lucky to find a free slot so soon! So i went to this doctor, and he told me it's *NOT*! trush! it's just that my body produces a lot of mucous/discharge which may cause some discomfort, but it's not trush!!! i could have danced with joy! really! and he found a little polypse which he told me might go away with the next period. i hope so, as for a few minutes i got really scared (i will watch it closely, don't worry). 

Anyway from the ultrasound i also found out that yes i am ovulating, it's a little bit earlier than i thought but that's not a problem! My cycles vary from 26 - 28 days which he told me are pretty regular. i saw the eggy on his monitor Lol! and it said hi! 

Anyways, we'll start trying and trying and trying... (drum roll) and penetration is no longer an issue!!!!! HURRAY HURRAY!!!! i did not feel any pain, and i was very surprised, so now there's more possibility of getting pregnant than before :) i hope tonight will be the night.


----------



## Coconuts

timeforababy said:


> Coco: did you get your beta results?????

Did the draw this morning, the nurse was lovely, remembered me and even complimented me on the brownie recipe I had. (someone else cooked them, my recipe is being passed around like wild fire!)
I get the results at 1PM. I don't know if she pulled some strings or because it's a simple BETA it doesn't take very long????
Will give you guys the numbers later :thumbup:



LeahMSta said:


> I need some advice. I have had several women on here suggest that yesterday's temp decline was implantation. I don't think that could be true.

Me neither. IF you didn't have that +OPK I would be tempted to say that you O'd a lot later than you think, CD19 for example making that dip around 6DPO making the implantation timing right. BUT you don't have enough pre O temps for that and a big BUT is the +OPK. It's possible that you got a +OPK and didn't O and your body tries again later but I don't think so. It's possible but rarely happens.
I totally agree with Jaz. No-one knows and you get those dips on *non* pregnant charts too, even triphasic patterns on non pregnant charts. There is no sure fire, hard and fast sign that a BFP is coming. We've all had all the signs and symptoms on our charts, from our bodies and in our heads and BFNs still continue to come at us. I happened to have implantation bleeding (brown and both times very different) but even that is actually more common on non pregnant charts than pregnant so even then I couldn't be sure :dohh:
You just have to wait. I'm sorry poppet. But you either are or you aren't and whether you test now or in ten days won't change what is. It's a very frustrating process Leah. Welcome to TTC. You've landed in TTC world with a big bang! :haha: Stick with it, you're doing great. (Sorry about the crappy BFN this morning :sad1:

*Rquan*, you go girl! Keeping it all crossed that you get an AF free Friday!! :af:



ilovepiano said:


> Anyways, we'll start trying and trying and trying... (drum roll) and penetration is no longer an issue!!!!! HURRAY HURRAY!!!! i did not feel any pain, and i was very surprised, so now there's more possibility of getting pregnant than before :) i hope tonight will be the night.

:yipee: Thank goodness for that! No thrush and you and DH(or is it OH?) can get down to business pain free. That's such good news. Maybe your body really needs to be ready with lots of, ummm, 'juice'. Our bodies know when we're fertile better than we do! Follow your body :dust:
So get to it! :sex:

*Onebump*. :hissy: I'm hating that BFN as much as you!!!!!!! :sad1: 
:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

*Leah*, just looked at your chart again and the month before you O'd on CD19. Hmmmmm. Still nothing to do but wait but if AF continues to be away and you keep getting those BFNs the later O theory might be right. I know you don't want that because it means you missed your window but if it's right you're only 8DPO now and AF should arrive Tuesday or Wednesday.
I hope I'm wrong and your timing was right but we'll see what's what in a few days if AF shows up or not.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> :yipee: Thank goodness for that! No thrush and you and DH(or is it OH?) can get down to business pain free. That's such good news. Maybe your body really needs to be ready with lots of, ummm, 'juice'. Our bodies know when we're fertile better than we do! Follow your body :dust:
> So get to it! :sex:


Yes ma'am! :happydance: yes my body really knows itself better than i do!! (lol does that even make sense?) since i'm still getting fertile mucous we'll try again tonight. i hope that we learnt what we are to do now! :haha: and by the way it's DH, but what is OH?? other husband?? :haha: for me one is more than enough!


----------



## rquanborough

OH = other half. I mainly use that even though actually is should be DH. 

Having a really bad day with feeling sick and struggling to get out of bed with the sickness. No sign of AF yet but due today. 

Had a really disturbed and poor nights sleep before taking my test. Can that affect the result?


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck *one bump* and *Leah* on your retests!! And *rquan* too! Hope AF stays away from all your houses :hugs:

*Coco* - yay that you'll get to hear back so soon! xx

I'm off to Cali so won't be online much again&#8230;I hate that part of travel! I miss you girls :hugs: Temp stayed up this am so I am hopeful. Hope this TWW will fly by! My best friend texted me yesterday that she got a +hpt on Friday...it's their second and it hurt a bit but I'm genuinely happy for her. Just still a bit sad...

:hug: to all that need one! Mainly cause I selfishly need one myself :winkwink:


----------



## Coconuts

Great temp this morning MrsC. Sorry about the +HPT but once it sinks in I'm sure you'll feel better about it. :hugs: Have a good trip.

Results for baby coco are in. 4w6d beta = a whopping 5452 mIU!!!!! :shock: looking good!


----------



## ilovepiano

rquanborough said:


> OH = other half. I mainly use that even though actually is should be DH.
> 
> Having a really bad day with feeling sick and struggling to get out of bed with the sickness. No sign of AF yet but due today.
> 
> Had a really disturbed and poor nights sleep before taking my test. Can that affect the result?

I hope that AF doesn't show and you feel better soon :hugs: and have good news for us!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Results for baby coco are in. 4w6d beta = a whopping 5452 mIU!!!!! :shock: looking good!

what does that mean Coco? i have no idea?


----------



## Coconuts

Well, when you go for a blood test they look for how many mIU / ml of hCG there is. Normally, non pregnant levels are 0. Under 5 and you're not pregnant.
I've added a link to betabase which gives average numbers per days past ovulation and a minimum and a maximum. The average for 20DPO which is me today is 865 and I came out at 5452 which is massive although still in range for the highest and lowest figures for that day.
I doesn't really mean anything except I'm pregnant! :yipee:
Sometime the doctor will get you to do two beta tests, one three days after the other. The numbers should be doubling every 2-3 days in the early weeks then slowing down as the numbers get really big.

I don't imagine they're going to send me for another beta though. Now I have to take my number to my doc and he'll give me the prescription to make a booking with an OB to do my first scan. It's going to be a long wait until then......... :coffee:


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> Well, when you go for a blood test they look for how many mIU / ml of hCG there is. Normally, non pregnant levels are 0. Under 5 and you're not pregnant.
> I've added a link to betabase which gives average numbers per days past ovulation and a minimum and a maximum. The average for 20DPO which is me today is 865 and I came out at 5452 which is massive although still in range for the highest and lowest figures for that day.
> I doesn't really mean anything except I'm pregnant! :yipee:
> Sometime the doctor will get you to do two beta tests, one three days after the other. The numbers should be doubling every 2-3 days in the early weeks then slowing down as the numbers get really big.
> 
> I don't imagine they're going to send me for another beta though. Now I have to take my number to my doc and he'll give me the prescription to make a booking with an OB to do my first scan. It's going to be a long wait until then......... :coffee:

coco that is awesome! congrats that is a high number do you think could possibly be twins with high number????:shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeek, it did cross my mind but it's within range for 20DPO for a single pregnancy so we'll go with just one for now.
I did read that once we pass thirty our chances of twin increases. *gulp* I would love to be a mamma of twins but the first year must be so so so hard. Just thinking about feeding, bathing, going to the shops, nappy changes, sleep patterns, the thought of having two little bunnies to do that with is rather overwhelming but looking ahead to other things when they'd be older, I can't imagine how one heart could manage double the pride! Twins would be amazing but I'm going to say this is just one noodle for now.


----------



## wookie130

Hcg levels don't really ever indicate twin pregnancies this early on...even if it is twins, the beta numbers would still be looking like a singleton at this point! :)


----------



## Coconuts

Thank gawd! One it is!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Thank gawd! One it is!!!!

:haha::haha: you had me in giggles here. wow! that's a very good result! thans for the explanation, how many things do i have to learn in the babyworld? :blush:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies :wave:
I hope everyone is having a fabulous day! Things are alright here. Still no sign of AF and that is the way I like it.

MrsC: Safe travels to you. I'll be looking forward to an update when you return. Here's one for the roadd :hug:

Coco: I was wondering the same thing about a delayed O. I was hoping this charting thing would lend some insite on the process but I suppose that will happen when I start with a full month. :shrug: Congrats on your super high beta! :thumbup: You really are an over achiever aren't you? :haha:
 
ilovepiano: So happy to hear that you are not dealing with thrush. now get that eggy!!!!

Well I am just patiently waiting for the 16th to come. It is going to be such an amazing day. I hope I have some answers before then. I have my very first horseback ride scheduled. If we have somethin brewin I don't want to take the risk of riding but it will be a great trade off if we do start. :thumbup: I am working a 13 hour shift today to earn a bit of extra cash for our Las Vegas get away so I am sure I'll be kept plenty busy. In fact....It is about that time!


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> ilovepiano: So happy to hear that you are not dealing with thrush. now get that eggy!!!!

Tks Leah! i think it's a bit too late now this cycle but will try more the next one. we'll see, you never know, i might have surprises :)


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> Great temp this morning MrsC. Sorry about the +HPT but once it sinks in I'm sure you'll feel better about it. :hugs: Have a good trip.
> 
> Results for baby coco are in. 4w6d beta = a whopping 5452 mIU!!!!! :shock: looking good!

That is one sticky baby!! You totally deserved it :)


----------



## timeforababy

*onebumpplease* :( sorry about that BFN, are you definitely out?

Fingers crossed for *Leah* and *rqan*

*joeys* : have you started your next lot of meds yet?

*wookie* : Haven't seen you around in a while. Everything ok?

well, i need to go and pee on a stick but it doesn't feel like soy has moved my O-date. However, on other good news my exercise classes are paying off. I did a minute of crunches and a minute of sit ups today :) I haven't lost any weight but I've been the same weight since I was 15 so it probably won't shift.


----------



## joeys3453

I started the letrozole on last friday and on it till sunday. we go tomorrow for the mid cycle(day 10) u/s and see if we are going to trigger tomorrow night or not till sat. then that will determine if we do the IUI on sunday or monday.:thumbup: I am hoping for a few good sized follicles and hopefully 1 good egg!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck, joeys!


----------



## timeforababy

:thumbup: :happydance:

C'mon joeys eggy!!


oops, I made a mistake. It's only CD13 for me. But still nothing on my OPKs, stark blaring white. At least DH has agreed to follow the smiley face sex routine this month :haha:


----------



## joeys3453

:hugs:thanks Jaz!

timeforababy, thanks I hope the eggy's listen! :dohh:

glad hd is following the sex routine too!!!:hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> *onebumpplease* :( sorry about that BFN, are you definitely out?
> 
> Fingers crossed for *Leah* and *rqan*
> 
> *joeys* : have you started your next lot of meds yet?
> 
> *wookie* : Haven't seen you around in a while. Everything ok?
> 
> well, i need to go and pee on a stick but it doesn't feel like soy has moved my O-date. However, on other good news my exercise classes are paying off. I did a minute of crunches and a minute of sit ups today :) I haven't lost any weight but I've been the same weight since I was 15 so it probably won't shift.

Not officially out as I'm struggling to truly pinpoint O day. Soooooo if Af isn't here it's always possible eh??

Joeys and Timeforababy get those eggs a fertilised ;)


----------



## Coconuts

FXD for some big fat follies Joeys xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Ooh...I have everything crossed for you Joeys!!! Go team eggy!

Isn't waiting for the smile so suspenseful Timeforababy? I watched it blink every time last month! I am happy that all parties have agreed to the plan. You get that eggy too!

Onebump I am holding out til AF arrives to. I like to keep hope alive!


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck ladies! i'm crossing everything for you!! let's hear some more good news! :)


----------



## rquanborough

AF still not here and now late but tested this morning and got :bfn:

Just want one or the other to turn up now as feeling really poorly. Not sure what my next move should be.


----------



## Coconuts

*Rquan*, do you track you cycles in anyway. OPKs, temperatures? Do you know when you O'd this month?
Maybe you O'd a few days later than normal making your cycle a bit longer than normal which would explain BFN and no AF. Although if you're only 10DPO when you thought you were 14DPO for example then a :bfp: could still be on the way.


----------



## rquanborough

I'm ntnp so I don't track at all at the moment. I tried one month tracking my temp but as I don't really have a regular morning routine it was all over the place and gave up. 

Just going to have to wait a few more days before testing again unless I try a more sensitive test or maybe a frer. Just was trying to avoid the expense of one of those.


----------



## LeahMSta

Mornin all! No news on this front. Still just waiting for something to happen. Temp is still up and no sign of AF. Tomorrow starts my big birthday bash. Well, I guess it kind of started last night when our out of town guests started arriving. There will be more house guests arriving tonight. I really think it is awesome that all of my friends are making such a fuss. Its not even a "milestone" birthday. I guess they just want to make it special because the last two years were rough while recovering from brain surgery and going through rehab. I am lucky to have people who love me so much. Ok...now I am babbling. I hope everyone has a marvelous day. I am going to work today and then enjoy a lovely 4 day mini-vacation. That is a huge deal for me because I always pick up extra hours on my days off. Yay for a possible bean and a fantastic weekend to come.


----------



## Coconuts

Yikes, brain surgery AND rehab!!! Sounds like you really need a good knees up! :cake: Happy Birthday (for tomorrow????)


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks! I had to go through rehabilitation because I lost the use of the right side of my body and lost the ability to read and write. I had to learn all of my motor skills again. I am quite proud of how far I have come. My bionic skull and I are ready to start the next chapter as a family with a LO for my DP and I. :D


----------



## Coconuts

Go Leah!!! Superwoman!


----------



## rmsh1

Got a little update today. My blood results were all normal except prolactin. Looks like I will need meds to regulate and will hopefully get my regular cycles back. hopefully it is an easy fix

Feeling a bit down about it, but it is an explanation


----------



## Coconuts

That's great you know what's going on, cycles will even out and TTC will be less frustrating (in theory). Like you said, at least you know what was sending those cycles wonky x


----------



## ilovepiano

rmsh1 said:


> Got a little update today. My blood results were all normal except prolactin. Looks like I will need meds to regulate and will hopefully get my regular cycles back. hopefully it is an easy fix
> 
> Feeling a bit down about it, but it is an explanation

Can you ask for the repeat of the test? i once did a hormone profile and Prolactin came out really really high, about 1500!! but it was all because i was scared. the second time round, i repeated the test on suggestion of my doc, it came out ok. So ask if you can repeat to be sure of the result. Prolactin goes up even because of stress, anxiety or fear. Please promise you'll ask about it. it does not necessarily mean that there's something wrong but that you might have been tense at the moment of the test! Good luck! and please let me know how it goes - you can send me a private msg if you'd like.


----------



## Jazavac

Prolactin is reasonably easy to regulate, though, if you'll have to.

LeaH, that's a whole lot you had to go through!


----------



## onebumpplease

You should be so proud of yourself Leah:thumbup: :flower:

rmsh, what does the prolactin result mean in terms of how it affects TTC?


----------



## rmsh1

ilovepiano said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Got a little update today. My blood results were all normal except prolactin. Looks like I will need meds to regulate and will hopefully get my regular cycles back. hopefully it is an easy fix
> 
> Feeling a bit down about it, but it is an explanation
> 
> Can you ask for the repeat of the test? i once did a hormone profile and Prolactin came out really really high, about 1500!! but it was all because i was scared. the second time round, i repeated the test on suggestion of my doc, it came out ok. So ask if you can repeat to be sure of the result. Prolactin goes up even because of stress, anxiety or fear. Please promise you'll ask about it. it does not necessarily mean that there's something wrong but that you might have been tense at the moment of the test! Good luck! and please let me know how it goes - you can send me a private msg if you'd like.Click to expand...

They will probably retest but I will take medication right away if it is given. I am not at all nervous about giving blood, I do it all the time at my work. I was stressed when I discovered I had an anovulatory cycle, but by CD3 I was feeling a bit relieved that atleast my cycle did not drag on, so dont think I was too stressed on CD3



onebumpplease said:


> You should be so proud of yourself Leah:thumbup: :flower:
> 
> rmsh, what does the prolactin result mean in terms of how it affects TTC?

Prolactin is only meant to elevate during pregnancy, it is the hormone involved in lactation. If it is high, like mine, it affects FSH and some other things, in term delaying ovulation or preventing ovulation completely


----------



## rquanborough

Doing pee sample and taking to doctors on Monday. They are sending off to lab to do pregnancy test. Still hopefully might have results by next Thursday.


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:
 

> I started the letrozole on last friday and on it till sunday. we go tomorrow for the mid cycle(day 10) u/s and see if we are going to trigger tomorrow night or not till sat. then that will determine if we do the IUI on sunday or monday.:thumbup: I am hoping for a few good sized follicles and hopefully 1 good egg!!!:happydance:

Soooo....when is the IUI? C'mon joeys egg!!!



onebumpplease said:


> Not officially out as I'm struggling to truly pinpoint O day. Soooooo if Af isn't here it's always possible eh??

How's it going? Keeping fingers crossed here.




LeahMSta said:


> Thanks! I had to go through rehabilitation because I lost the use of the right side of my body and lost the ability to read and write. I had to learn all of my motor skills again. I am quite proud of how far I have come. My bionic skull and I are ready to start the next chapter as a family with a LO for my DP and I. :D

WOW, you've been through so much! Enjoy your fabulous self on your birthday weekend and fingers crossed for your good news!



rmsh1 said:


> They will probably retest but I will take medication right away if it is given. I am not at all nervous about giving blood, I do it all the time at my work. I was stressed when I discovered I had an anovulatory cycle, but by CD3 I was feeling a bit relieved that atleast my cycle did not drag on, so dont think I was too stressed on CD3

:( at least you know something now and that will be all you need! Although, you have got a lot on your mind so you must be a bit stressed?



rquanborough said:


> Doing pee sample and taking to doctors on Monday. They are sending off to lab to do pregnancy test. Still hopefully might have results by next Thursday.

Good luck!!

Phew. Hope everyone has a good weekend, We were promised storm of the century with twisters and everything but got nothing except grey cloud so I'm going to tend to my tomatoes and cucumbers. FF gave me dotted crosshairs for CD8 which is wrong. Soy didn't move my ovulation forward by a week (but i was doing the late programme) so I peed on sticks too early. Gonna keep peeing as it gives me something to do :haha: :blush:



:hugs: :hugs: to anyone who needs one and will check in back on Monday .


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck Time, soy could still move it forward a little. Stay on your guard and keep OPKing :dust:

Good luck Rquan :dust:


----------



## onebumpplease

Thanks for filling me in rmsh. Def. sounds good that something easy can be done.

afm: Post coital bleeding today. I've had this for years, since I've been monitoring my cycles it appears most common during the TWW. Hope it doesn't mean AF will arrive. Overnight my hope has risen again, wish it hadn't from the point of view of less disappointment. 

Why am I so convinced I might not be able to have children. At the moment there is no real reason I should think it. Haven't had any blood results. Only REALLY been trying since December. So where is this stubborn negative attitude coming from?


----------



## Coconuts

fear.

:hugs: Since december is only 7 months I don't think there's any need for panic stations until you know you've been hitting the mark for 12 months and no joy. We know that the chance of pregnancy is small even doing everything right when you're perfectly healthy. It's sex-ed classes that ruined us. We have it drilled into us that a wiff of a penis will get us pregnant so when we do what we should with no results it's alarming!!!
Once we're in our thirties we can expect a slightly longer road. Keep going. It's fear talking. Like you said, there's no reason to believe you can't, you're just afraid you can't, thanks to sex-ed.
Keep going and push those silly thoughts aside. :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

I don't think it's fear. I'd actually consider it reality, but that's me. I've never been optimistic and I find optimism to just simply not work for me. I need to weigh all pros and cons and be equally prepared for both outcomes (as well as for something in between).

Seven months isn't long, unless there's something going in the background. But again, many people prefer to not check, or not get an opportunity before the magical 12 month mark (UK has it at 24, if I'm not mistaken, too).


----------



## LeahMSta

Mornign all. No magical liquid gold birthday bfp. No sign of AF either. I guess there's nothing to do but wait. In happier new 2 of my best friends who start later than I do have gotten AF so I am optimistic and will continue to hope. We will go to our midwife for bloods on Monday.


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> Thanks for filling me in rmsh. Def. sounds good that something easy can be done.
> 
> afm: Post coital bleeding today. I've had this for years, since I've been monitoring my cycles it appears most common during the TWW. Hope it doesn't mean AF will arrive. Overnight my hope has risen again, wish it hadn't from the point of view of less disappointment.
> 
> Why am I so convinced I might not be able to have children. At the moment there is no real reason I should think it. Haven't had any blood results. Only REALLY been trying since December. So where is this stubborn negative attitude coming from?

I get that sometimes, not sure where it comes from. Although I suppose for me, it is a very real possibility. Maybe it comes from watching other people get preg so easily and you not having that same success. Then I start to have a temper tantrum--_I_ shouldnt have to struggle with this, _I _should jst be able to get pregnant! I feel like my life has been hard enough, i should just get a pass on this ONE thing! Silly and irrational, i know but I guess what im really saying is, I know how you feel. :hugs:
My friend <a mother of 4> invited us to her fathers day cook out, since ya know, we dont have any kids, she thought she would let us spend time with her kids, whom i love, but its not the same!


----------



## ilovepiano

ladies another question. wed when we tried to DTD. hubby did not manage to produce the swimmers cause he was very tired - i think that was the problem. But amazingly enough since thursday i've been very dry which is quite unusual for me! usually i'd have to wear a panty liner and stuff. but this week no. do you think this is a good sign? maybe something did escape and swam along?? Not going to put my hopes up yet but it's a little bit unusual for me.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Leah, hope it's just a shy BFP

I think there is an element of truth in all of that. I see the struggles people have and I can empathise easier with that just now as I've never had a BFP. I think it is the fear that I may never know that excitement of a second line. Only because that is a reality for others so why not me.

However, I have acknowledged the fact that I am just as likely to fall pregnant as not now. Therefore I shouldn't allow the negativity to overtake. I feel positive today. Even although I am still very much in the land of limbo. 

Took my aunt (for her birthday) and my dad (for father's day) out for lunch with my mum. We were in a shopping centre too and wow the amount of preggie ladies was more than normal and I already have pregnant lady goggles on...


----------



## LolaM

Im trying not to think about it. I have my dr appt on Tuesday and i expect AF by Saturday or Sunday and O-M-G why is this tww taking so long--feels like 3 weeeks already--i think its because im on break, so i have nothing else to do but rest and think-thinking baaaad! Im so deep into vacation mode, I dont even know what day of the week it is, have to look at FF to see what CD im at, lol. :coffee:


----------



## Coconuts

*Leah*, maybe the eggy _was_ shy this month and you did O later (looking at temps)
I hope you get a surprise BFP from your blood test though. Happy Birthday :cake:

*Lola*, three more days until 12DPO, that's not a bad test date?!?!??!!? Just three more days.Nearly there. x


----------



## ilovepiano

Coco? since you're one of the experts here :winkwink: can you have a look at my previous question and tell me what you think? i think it's just a coincidence, or maybe i'm just trying to read too much into it lol!:haha:

It's late here, 11pm, so good night everyone

p.s. make sure that the springs in your materass are safe and soundproof :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> *Leah*, maybe the eggy _was_ shy this month and you did O later (looking at temps)
> I hope you get a surprise BFP from your blood test though. Happy Birthday :cake:
> 
> *Lola*, three more days until 12DPO, that's not a bad test date?!?!??!!? Just three more days.Nearly there. x

ok, TMI alert, Im so constipated, its painful. Im sitting on the couch listening to itunes trying to THINK myself unconstipated, lol. :dohh: :shrug:


----------



## Kobuta

:hi:


----------



## LeahMSta

Still no change. If I shift my O date to cd 19 where I think I may have actually ovulated, tomorrow would be my start date based on my previous lp. I guess I just have to wait it out. Trying to be patient. The good news is that no signs of her have popped up and the side of my bb is really sore on both sides. I'm not gonna read to much into it. So I guess we wait some more.


----------



## timeforababy

Kobuta said:


> :hi:

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

where have you been? :) How is it all going?


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls. 

Leah - be patient, I know it's hard but hopefully u'll get good news soon!

Lola - hang in there!!! I know it's hard when u r too focused on it and time seems to stand still! Plan an activity!!

AFM nuttin new. Temp still same - dipped a bit cause I was freezing this AM but all good :thumbup:


----------



## Kobuta

Sorry, I've been suffering TTC stress :wacko: I'll catch up soon. I've stopped temping for now and got rid of my tickers.


----------



## rmsh1

Kobuta said:


> Sorry, I've been suffering TTC stress :wacko: I'll catch up soon. I've stopped temping for now and got rid of my tickers.

:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

ilovepiano said:


> ladies another question. wed when we tried to DTD. hubby did not manage to produce the swimmers cause he was very tired - i think that was the problem. But amazingly enough since thursday i've been very dry which is quite unusual for me! usually i'd have to wear a panty liner and stuff. but this week no. do you think this is a good sign? maybe something did escape and swam along?? Not going to put my hopes up yet but it's a little bit unusual for me.

Hello poppet, without being able to see a chart (you're not charting are you) knowing when O happened and when BD happened and being able to compare it all makes it very hard. BUT one thing I've learned along the way is you cannot tell anything from CM. When you conceive your progesterone rises but so does your estrogen. Mid LP we can get another estrogen peak which can be responsible for the implantation dip (estrogen is cooling) even on non pregnant charts.
Try not to look into it too much. If you've BD's around O day then you're in with a chance. When do you (not) expect AF?



LeahMSta said:


> Still no change. If I shift my O date to cd 19 where I think I may have actually ovulated, tomorrow would be my start date based on my previous lp. I guess I just have to wait it out. Trying to be patient. The good news is that no signs of her have popped up and the side of my bb is really sore on both sides. I'm not gonna read to much into it. So I guess we wait some more.

If AF is still AWOL today then the later O theory might just be correct???! :headspin: You O'd CD19 last month too so it's very possible. Strange about the +OPK though :shrug: More patience and testing for you it looks like. Although, does a later O mean you missed the window? :cry:



Kobuta said:


> Sorry, I've been suffering TTC stress :wacko: I'll catch up soon. I've stopped temping for now and got rid of my tickers.

I'm still stalking your journal as you know. Love xxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> ladies another question. wed when we tried to DTD. hubby did not manage to produce the swimmers cause he was very tired - i think that was the problem. But amazingly enough since thursday i've been very dry which is quite unusual for me! usually i'd have to wear a panty liner and stuff. but this week no. do you think this is a good sign? maybe something did escape and swam along?? Not going to put my hopes up yet but it's a little bit unusual for me.
> 
> Hello poppet, without being able to see a chart (you're not charting are you) knowing when O happened and when BD happened and being able to compare it all makes it very hard. BUT one thing I've learned along the way is you cannot tell anything from CM. When you conceive your progesterone rises but so does your estrogen. Mid LP we can get another estrogen peak which can be responsible for the implantation dip (estrogen is cooling) even on non pregnant charts.
> Try not to look into it too much. If you've BD's around O day then you're in with a chance. When do you (not) expect AF?.Click to expand...



Hehehe poppet lol! You guessed right, i'm not charting but i was ovulating when we tried, i had Fertile CM and i saw the eggy in an ultrasound - as i needed to visit the gynae, so he checked and it was there on it's way! :) I (don't) expect AF on the 30th June.... lol! i hope it stays away! :af: also today i'm feeling like pinches and needles below my belly button, it's still early but i'm hoping it's a good sign but i'm also quite gassy so that might also be another explanation to this feeling :haha::winkwink: but my spirits are up now that the obstacle is out of the way!

Update:- i really needed to go to the loo but i'm still not 100% comfy. we'll see! :)


----------



## rmsh1

You will be happy ilovepiano, my doctor is asking for another blood test at the end of June, to confirm results. Anything above 628 is high, mine were 870. They can be as low as 30. So the safe range is 30-628.

They will retest me and if still high I have to be referred to an endocrinologist

Yet more waiting and being in limbo :(


----------



## joeys3453

kobuta we missed you!:hugs::hugs:

sorry i wasn't on this weekend i went on friday for the follicle check and they said I only had 1 at 15 so they wanted to wait another day to do the trigger. but the lady that was doing the u/s i don't think she knew what she was doing because she could not find my follicles i knew they were there but she was moving that thing around like i was not a person i was pretty sore when she was done:blush: but we did the trigger on sat night and will do the IUI this morning. so i am hoping we did not ovulate yet hopefully this is better timed or at least works!:dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

rmsh1 said:


> You will be happy ilovepiano, my doctor is asking for another blood test at the end of June, to confirm results. Anything about 628 is high, mine were 870. They can be as low as 30. So the safe range is 30-628.
> 
> They will retest me and if still high I have to be referred to an endocrinologist
> 
> Yet more waiting and being in limbo :(

Oh i know how you're feeling! the waiting is very unnerving but try to stay calm especially when you're going for the test, maybe it'll come out good this time as fear/stress do take prolactin to some hights! :hugs: to you and keep us posted. Good luck! can't they do the test earlier? although the end of june is only next week.


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> kobuta we missed you!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> sorry i wasn't on this weekend i went on friday for the follicle check and they said I only had 1 at 15 so they wanted to wait another day to do the trigger. but the lady that was doing the u/s i don't think she knew what she was doing because she could not find my follicles i knew they were there but she was moving that thing around like i was not a person i was pretty sore when she was done:blush: but we did the trigger on sat night and will do the IUI this morning. so i am hoping we did not ovulate yet hopefully this is better timed or at least works!:dohh:

Good Luck Joeys... aaah what we do in order to have a little squeaky baby??!


----------



## joeys3453

yeah no doubt. now this morning i have been having cramps i think i am either going to ovulate or just did because the cramps are pretty strong so hopefully doing the iui in an hour and a half won't matter?:shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

ilovepiano said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> You will be happy ilovepiano, my doctor is asking for another blood test at the end of June, to confirm results. Anything about 628 is high, mine were 870. They can be as low as 30. So the safe range is 30-628.
> 
> They will retest me and if still high I have to be referred to an endocrinologist
> 
> Yet more waiting and being in limbo :(
> 
> Oh i know how you're feeling! the waiting is very unnerving but try to stay calm especially when you're going for the test, maybe it'll come out good this time as fear/stress do take prolactin to some hights! :hugs: to you and keep us posted. Good luck! can't they do the test earlier? although the end of june is only next week.Click to expand...

They like to wait 2-3 weeks after the first test, so that will be two and a half weeks, and I got an appointment booked with the doctor I liked too


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, when they did my antral follicle scan, I have to admit it was pretty painful! The doctor had to go all over the place and take a look at the ovaries from all angles. Brrr.


----------



## LeahMSta

Lots of baby making business at hand. Good luck Joeys and ilove piano. I finally droppped in temp. It may have been the AC being on last night but I think more than likely it means AF is approaching. This has been a rollercoaster month. I am ready to just have it be over and onto the next one. It will hopefully be easier because we'll be charting all month but frankly the chart this month has made me so nuts I dunno if I even want to. Ugh. Seeing that temp first thing this morning really bummed me out.


----------



## joeys3453

oh jaz that does suck. i think they forget that we have feeling down there!:rofl: 

just got done with the IUI. :sad2: was it painful she had to do it two times because there were some extra :spermy: in there. Plus while i was waiting for her all i wanted to do was cry and still do.:sulk:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I sure do understand the emotional part. :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks jaz i really hope this works!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck *joeys*!!! FX :hugs:
:dust:

*Leah* - big hugs to you girl :hugs: I do hope the dip is a fluke of some sort and AF stays away but either way, you deserve an answer soon. It's been a long wait for you :hugs:


I'm off camping today so will be MIA until Wed and decided not to temp. I know I might miss my "dip" or whatever but I think I prefer to just let myself enjoy life for the next 2 days. Keep telling myself that not temping isn't going to mess up my chances so I'm letting go for the night :winkwink: GL to all you ladies!

:hug:


----------



## Coconuts

rmsh1 said:


> Yet more waiting and being in limbo :(

And trying and hoping. You never know. Don't throw away this cycle my lovely. FXD for a not so late O this month xxxxxx 



joeys3453 said:


> so i am hoping we did not ovulate yet hopefully this is better timed or at least works!:dohh:

Good luck Joeys!! I've got everything crossed that timing was perfect and it's all going like a dream. Stay as positive as you can. :hugs:



LeahMSta said:


> Seeing that temp first thing this morning really bummed me out.

It really has been a looooooooooooong 2WW for you. It really is looking more and more like your body faked you out with the smiley. :hissy:
I know temping was stressful and OMG I know how one temp can totally ruin your day but that was why I stopped temping after O was confirmed. No-one needs to see that temp dive. Ugh. 
But just think, temping next month (even from CD10 onwards if you fancy a break) means you'll be able to see the rise and confirm your +OPK too so there will be VERY LITTLE DOUBT about when you O'd and what DPO you are. You get that +OPK you get that sustained rise for three days. Job done. Let the wait begin. It was not knowing exactly when O hit that was the killer for us this month. It's not over until the red flag flies. FXD :af:



MrsChezek said:


> I'm off camping today so will be MIA until Wed and decided not to temp. I know I might miss my "dip" or whatever but I think I prefer to just let myself enjoy life for the next 2 days. Keep telling myself that not temping isn't going to mess up my chances so I'm letting go for the night :winkwink: GL to all you ladies!
> :hug:

Love that attitude. :sex: makes babies, not temps and OPKs. You're so right to take a well earned break. You'll soon figure out what happened when you weren't looking when you come back.


----------



## onebumpplease

Joeys the best of luck. I'm hoping this times the charm and those wee spermies are swimming their buts off ;)

AFM: The never ending cycle has still not ended...CD56 and waiting, maybe 18dpo/15dpo or 13dpo. 3rd BFN yesterday though... waiting and hoping...


----------



## ilovepiano

rmsh1 said:


> They like to wait 2-3 weeks after the first test, so that will be two and a half weeks, and I got an appointment booked with the doctor I liked too

I hope all be well for you. good luck and keep us posted, remember, try to relax as it would effect the test.


----------



## rmsh1

ilovepiano said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Oh i know how you're feeling! the waiting is very unnerving but try to stay calm especially when you're going for the test, maybe it'll come out good this time as fear/stress do take prolactin to some hights! :hugs: to you and keep us posted. Good luck! can't they do the test earlier? although the end of june is only next week.
> 
> They like to wait 2-3 weeks after the first test, so that will be two and a half weeks, and I got an appointment booked with the doctor I liked tooClick to expand...

I hope all be well for you. good luck and keep us posted, remember, try to relax as it would effect the test.[/QUOTE]

Here is a really good link - 
https://www.familydoctor.co.nz/index.asp?U=conditions&A=32761

Unfortunately it is looking most likely that I have a small tumour on my pituitary, as I have had milky liquid from my breasts for several years (which I thought was normal and everyone had it). This will not be stress related, but still my levels are low enough for it to not be a large tumour, probably just something small pumping out a bit of extra prolactin


----------



## ilovepiano

rmsh1 said:


> Unfortunately it is looking most likely that I have a small tumour on my pituitary, as I have had milky liquid from my breasts for several years (which I thought was normal and everyone had it). This will not be stress related, but still my levels are low enough for it to not be a large tumour, probably just something small pumping out a bit of extra prolactin

Really???!!! :dohh: did they tell you what would the treatment be if it is the case? i hope it's some kind of a false alarm! :hugs:


----------



## rquanborough

I am still waiting. CD 37 today. Still no AF and no :bfp:

Having some shooting pains in my side today though. 

Just want to know either way now.


----------



## Coconuts

onebumpplease said:


> AFM: The never ending cycle has still not ended...CD56 and waiting, maybe 18dpo/15dpo or 13dpo. 3rd BFN yesterday though... waiting and hoping...

Ugh. what a cycle. what a chart. Totally no help is it. Sorry about the BFN, awol AF and general ARGHness of the cycle. I hope you can see some light at the end of the tunnel soon.


rmsh1 said:


> Unfortunately it is looking most likely that I have a small tumour on my pituitary, as I have had milky liquid from my breasts for several years (which I thought was normal and everyone had it). This will not be stress related, but still my levels are low enough for it to not be a large tumour, probably just something small pumping out a bit of extra prolactin

Um, yikes! Is this Dr Google ringing alarm bells or have you heard this from a doctor. I hope to goodness you're wrong. Milky liquid is strange though. Thinking of you sweet thing.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Um, yikes! Is this Dr Google ringing alarm bells or have you heard this from a doctor. I hope to goodness you're wrong. Milky liquid is strange though. Thinking of you sweet thing.

same feeling, but you expressed it better Coco!


----------



## rmsh1

I have been googling but also talking to other women on here with high prolactin levels. One woman has the milky liquid but normal prolactin levels, she was still put on meds to lower prolactin, and after two months, she stopped seeing the milky liquid (I cannot bring myself to call it milk)

Meds can control it well though, once you get used to the side effects.....


----------



## Coconuts

Rmsh, I've just read through the link and it's a little less scary that when I first read your post. It's great news and a massive relief that IF this is what it is then it's relatively harmless and will respond to medication. The great thing I got from reading that is that it talks about medication (or lack of) while pregnant and that breast feeding is undisturbed so as scary as it may be, the prognosis is excellent that the meds will sort it out and the chances or pregnancy seem unaffected (once your cycles are back on track).
First things first though. Book in for an MRI and see if this is really what we should be talking about :hugs: 



rquanborough said:


> I am still waiting. CD 37 today. Still no AF and no :bfp:
> 
> Having some shooting pains in my side today though.
> 
> Just want to know either way now.

Bah to the crazy cycle. I hope one shows up soon (we all know which)


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> oh jaz that does suck. i think they forget that we have feeling down there!:rofl:
> 
> just got done with the IUI. :sad2: was it painful she had to do it two times because there were some extra :spermy: in there. Plus while i was waiting for her all i wanted to do was cry and still do.:sulk:

:happydance: :spermy: :happydance: swim boys swim.

Fingers crossed and good luck to you :)



onebumpplease said:


> AFM: The never ending cycle has still not ended...CD56 and waiting, maybe 18dpo/15dpo or 13dpo. 3rd BFN yesterday though... waiting and hoping...

:hugs: Have you been to the doctors again?



rmsh1 said:


> Here is a really good link -
> https://www.familydoctor.co.nz/index.asp?U=conditions&A=32761
> 
> Unfortunately it is looking most likely that I have a small tumour on my pituitary, as I have had milky liquid from my breasts for several years (which I thought was normal and everyone had it). This will not be stress related, but still my levels are low enough for it to not be a large tumour, probably just something small pumping out a bit of extra prolactin

Best to wait for the repeat test and see what the dr has to say :hugs:

*rquan *: Hope you know either way soon

I've still got STARK WHITE OPKs. *breathe* CD17.

At least soy is giving me loads of cm. I never had much before and I'm kinda with it this month.

Doctors this Friday to get results of tests. OH has to do another sperm sample but that's kind of academic until we know so we're leaving it for now. 

But my parents have backed off asking me if i'm pregnant yet. And I've started telling people who are asking if we are going to have babies that I'm not offended but I am dealing with fertility issues. Makes it easier rather than making the usual excuses. Told a few cousins who kept asking if I was going to pop one out after my niece was born. That shut them up quick time!!!


----------



## timeforababy

COCO : :) missed you in the big post. have you got anymore tests or have you booked in for your 12-week scan? How much care do you get in Italy?


----------



## Coconuts

I'm so glad you found a way to get the 'commenters' off your back. :rofl:

O will come, soy might make it a little later (or earlier) but it'll come. Whenever I started something new eggy got stage fright but she always made it in the end. It doesn't matter when, just as long as it comes. x


----------



## Coconuts

oh, and that you catch it of course.


----------



## Kobuta

Rmsh, there can be other reasons for increased prolactin too - too much stress hormones and too much blood sugar are too common reasons. Many hormones have feedback cycles that affect the hypo-pituitary axis. So it could be something else entirely. I hope you find out soon - increased prolactin prevents pregnancy, and has other side effects :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## Kobuta

I'm pretty sure I'm in the TWW now, but I'm not charting this cycle so I'll just count back from AF to see how long LP is.


----------



## rmsh1

Coconuts said:


> First things first though. Book in for an MRI and see if this is really what we should be talking about :hugs:

The MRI will be organised through the endocrinologist, so just got to wait for that



Kobuta said:


> Rmsh, there can be other reasons for increased prolactin too - too much stress hormones and too much blood sugar are too common reasons. Many hormones have feedback cycles that affect the hypo-pituitary axis. So it could be something else entirely. I hope you find out soon - increased prolactin prevents pregnancy, and has other side effects :wacko: :hugs:

Anything else you know Kobuta, please let me know

My blood sugars and lipids were looked at as well, and all was fine. I got normal results for fasting lipids and glucose, liver enzymes, bone enzymes, FSH and some others I forget right now


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy! thanks i hope it worked? how are you doing? :hugs:

i did take my temp yester and today. my temp was lower than yesterday. so does that mean i still haven't ovulated? we did the trigger on sat and IUI yesterday. :shrug::shrug:

kobuta! are you in the TWW with me?:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

could be in for the rise tomorrow. Fingers cross that it makes the timing perfect!!! x


----------



## Kobuta

I had more ewcm today, lots more, so not quite up to TWW yet. Probably tomorrow!

Good luck for your IUI :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Wow! Lots of activity....

Rmsh: I really hope the dr gets this all sorted out for you. I imagine the info that you're getting online is overwhelming. Try not to study at the prestigious institute of Google too much.:haha: I did that before my brain surgery. (totally different situation) I even watched the surgery that would be performed on me on youtube. All I can say is that I am not half as bad off as all of the reading I did prepared me to be. :flower:

Joeys: I bet that you will rise tommorow and that means the :spermy: had time to get there and be lying in wait. I have my fingers crossed. Sending buckets of baby dust to you! :dust:

So today was another drop. Here is a charting question for anyone that wants to hop in. 2 days ago, we fired up the ac and have been sleeping with it and a fan on because it has been so warm. What are the chances that this is affecting temp? There are still no signs that AF is on her way besides the temp. BBs are sore, full pressure feeling and being emotional. I keep getting these shooting pains through my BBs into my nipples that I have dubbed "zappers". That is not a AF symptom I have ever had. :nope: Sorry I am babbling this wait is just making me insane. :wacko:


----------



## Coconuts

Hard to say Leah, I don't think so though :shrug:
Your chart is looking at lot more like a CD19 O with today being 14PDO. Did you do a test this morning by any chance. All your symptoms are great BUT they're all valid for AF too. I hate symptom spotting for this reason.
If Af still isn't hear in the morning I say POAS again. :af: FXD she stays away and this little bfp is a slow developer.


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Coco :hugs:
This cycle is a wild emotional rollercoaster. Honestly at this point if AF did arrive I don't know that I would be devistated. I think we are going to hold off until the weekend to test again because if the temp drops are what we are goin gon then AF should be here any moment. I have spent alot of tests on BFN. I cx the blood test too. They suggested I wait til at least a week, if ont 2 for a blood test. Going by CD19 today is my first day. So I am just going to wait and see what happens. I have done a fairly good job of ignoring it all over the weekend with family and friends here visiting. Tomorrow I return to work and have tons of overtime to prepare for my vacation. I am ready to do this!


----------



## LolaM

PMS is hitting me hard this morning. I almost had chocolate cake for breakfast but decided on a bagel, 2 glasses of OJ and just for good measure, i am now, at 10.45 in the morning, having a pepsi. 
And just for funnies-I got an email inviting me to join Fucbook, yup you read that correctly...i had a good laugh over THAT one! :haha::wacko:


----------



## ilovepiano

I received my preseed today. pity it's too late for this cycle but if AF shows next week it'll be here ready waiting :)


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> AFM: The never ending cycle has still not ended...CD56 and waiting, maybe 18dpo/15dpo or 13dpo. 3rd BFN yesterday though... waiting and hoping...
> 
> :hugs: Have you been to the doctors again?
> 
> I've still got STARK WHITE OPKs. *breathe* CD17.
> 
> At least soy is giving me loads of cm. I never had much before and I'm kinda with it this month.
> 
> Doctors this Friday to get results of tests. OH has to do another sperm sample but that's kind of academic until we know so we're leaving it for now.
> 
> But my parents have backed off asking me if i'm pregnant yet. And I've started telling people who are asking if we are going to have babies that I'm not offended but I am dealing with fertility issues. Makes it easier rather than making the usual excuses. Told a few cousins who kept asking if I was going to pop one out after my niece was born. That shut them up quick time!!!Click to expand...

I love the way you are dealing with those questions flat out. I think once i was in a full time job I would do the same thing, but I feel like I need to pretend my career is coming first right now incase it hindered my chances at a job. Not that there are any loomin...

Thanks Coco, it really is a mental cycle for me. CD 57. My longest cycle before this since last April was 42 days. I think it is my cycle that has caused the severe loss of any PMA I had. The lack of a functioning cycle had me convinced it was impossible to have children. But that is not true that I know of and refuse to believe it now. 

I have been cramping today and was bleeding this morning, but had nothing since. I did have :BFN: this morning and have officially developed line eye, think I was still half asleep because it is not even a nearly, it is quite starkly white just like your opks unfortunately timeforababy. 

Hoping tomorrow is CD1 as this means I can make plans with the hospital, need to book an HSG for the following cycle and speak to them about cycle day testing...


----------



## timeforababy

i got a smiley face but the dip strip was negative. (and small teeny tiny dip in my temp this morning)

DH jumped on me as instructed. :) And we get 2 more days so we don't miss it.

If it's right, soy moved my ovulation a few days early but I was taking it a bit late.

Hope everyone is well, will catch up soon


----------



## rmsh1

LolaM said:


> PMS is hitting me hard this morning. I almost had chocolate cake for breakfast but decided on a bagel, 2 glasses of OJ and just for good measure, i am now, at 10.45 in the morning, having a pepsi.
> And just for funnies-I got an email inviting me to join Fucbook, yup you read that correctly...i had a good laugh over THAT one! :haha::wacko:

This made giggle. I can eat almost anything for breakfast, I will eat left over pizza or chinese or anything! I could easily eat chocolate cake for breakfast, and pepsi at 10.30am? I went through a phase (I stopped when we started TTC) of drinking a can of coke on the bus on the way to work whenever I was tired. I dont drink tea or coffee so it was my only caffeine hit. Was hard stopping that!


----------



## rmsh1

Oh and I have had fuckbook invitations too! LOL gotta love the spam mail


----------



## LolaM

rmsh1 said:


> Oh and I have had fuckbook invitations too! LOL gotta love the spam mail


I know the caffeine is bad for me but i have been away from soda for almost ayear, and it hasnt helped me get preg yet, so i decided to be naughty and have a drink this morning. Dr consulation in an hour...its do depressing that ihave to go in for IUI and not because im preg but its time to face the truth, TI just isnt working for us. Hopefully IUI is the answer. [-o&lt;


----------



## Coconuts

Time! :yipee: Yey for the smiley. Annoying with the dip strip though, was it nearly positive though? Anyway, you got a smiley! O was early! So exciting, keep doing what you're doing, you're almost into the 2WW!


----------



## Kobuta

Today is CD16 for me, theres a reasonable chance I'm in the TWW, but I'm not hunting for anything, if I notice ewcm tonight we'll just BD again. I've had ewcm 5 days in a row starting from CD11. I am so happy that the herbs I take are working consistently and have brought my ovulation down from CD21-23 to CD14-18. I used to get a day of good ewcm if I was lucky. 

Last month though I had a familiar health issue arise in my digestive system, and I think it may have affected my B6 levels because I had a very short 9-day LP. I am hoping for a longer one this time because usually my LP is 12 days. I've been taking extra B6 supplementation in case I haven't been absorbing enough from my diet lately.


----------



## LolaM

looks like the only thing changing is adding the IUI. Dr wants to keep me on same medication, i will call him when i get a + and will go in the next day for the IUI.


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> looks like the only thing changing is adding the IUI. Dr wants to keep me on same medication, i will call him when i get a + and will go in the next day for the IUI.

:thumbup: Do you feel good about the plan you've worked out. I know you were having some problems with side effects from the meds right? I suppose it will be worth the side effects to get your LO. :winkwink: I hope this new approach is exactly the bump you need to get your bump!


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> looks like the only thing changing is adding the IUI. Dr wants to keep me on same medication, i will call him when i get a + and will go in the next day for the IUI.
> 
> :thumbup: Do you feel good about the plan you've worked out. I know you were having some problems with side effects from the meds right? I suppose it will be worth the side effects to get your LO. :winkwink: I hope this new approach is exactly the bump you need to get your bump!Click to expand...

I dont know how i feel about it. I know TI isnt working, i know i cant afford IVF so its the only logical next step. The Dr said i ovulate on my own and he doesnt want to mess with that, we are just going to give the odds a boost. Most of my side effects had subsided by now and only occassionally is there an issue.


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> I dont know how i feel about it. I know TI isnt working, i know i cant afford IVF so its the only logical next step. The Dr said i ovulate on my own and he doesnt want to mess with that, we are just going to give the odds a boost. Most of my side effects had subsided by now and only occassionally is there an issue.

Good luck Lola!


----------



## Coconuts

Good plan *Lola*, new plan new hope, you're almost there aren't you? +OPK could be today right?????? I'm excited for you :wohoo: IUI!!!

*Leah*. is that CD1 I see????? :hissy: Well I guess that's that and now at least you have a good idea that your LP is 14 days, A/C doesn't effect your temps that much and O is most likely around CD19. That's not a bad start. Will you be temping the whole time or starting after AF has left the building? With that fake out OPK I think temping a bit before and after O is a must to confirm things.
It looks timing was off this months :sad1: but you're armed and ready this month. New cycle, new hope, good luck :dust: I hope AF isn't too cruel x


----------



## ilovepiano

Has anyone of you nice ladies ever considered using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor? a friend of mine swears that it's very effective, in fact she got preg as soon as her hubby took some vitamins he needed. I'm considering to buy one, the only problem is the cost! but i'll wait till next week and see if AF shows up then if yes i'll bug husband to buy it lol! :)


----------



## Coconuts

Wookie's got one but I haven't seen her on this thread lately. She could give you the low down.

I know it's more reliable the more cycles you do with it. Like FF I think, it needs some history on you so it can be more accurate. IDK. The price was always a turn off for me.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Wookie's got one but I haven't seen her on this thread lately. She could give you the low down.
> 
> I know it's more reliable the more cycles you do with it. Like FF I think, it needs some history on you so it can be more accurate. IDK. The price was always a turn off for me.

Tks Coco, the cheapest i found is on Amazon at £60 without the test strips. i'll keep the link, if AF shows next week (should be on on the 30th) then i'll see how i can persuade hubby to buy one, i think that the monitor and preseed would make a v good combination!


----------



## Kobuta

Sounds like the vitamins are the better deal! :laugh2:

Personally, I have never seen the need for one and i don't like spending money on unnecessary things but some people like them because they take the guesswork out.


----------



## ilovepiano

Kobuta said:


> Sounds like the vitamins are the better deal! :laugh2:
> 
> Personally, I have never seen the need for one and i don't like spending money on unnecessary things but some people like them because they take the guesswork out.

Yep and a friend of mine used it, and she got pregnant very quickly!:baby:


----------



## Kobuta

Don't think it would work like that for everyone. I always have sex on the right days and don't get pregnant :shrug:

Turns out it was the vitamins for DH that was needed.


----------



## ilovepiano

Kobuta said:


> Don't think it would work like that for everyone. I always have sex on the right days and don't get pregnant :shrug:
> 
> Turns out it was the vitamins for DH that was needed.

Yes i know but at least you are really sure when you're ovulating. this month i knew cause i had a visit at the Gynae so we saw the eggy on the monitor but i don't think we were successful. I have mild cramps but it might be due to the fact that i'm eating more dairy products (yogurt in the morn and i had a milk shake y'day). it's been only a week since we DTD so it's too early to know. AF should visit on the 30th. i'm glad that it'll be a saturday as i'm getting very painful periods (probably due to the Polypse that the doc found). 

Do you know what causes a polypse to be formed? i'm too scared to google this as internet usually gives you the worst case scenarios. Doc told me that it might fall off during my next period (if not preg.... lol)


----------



## Kobuta

I'm not sure about the polyps, but most likely high estrogen, like fibroids. Estrogen causes things to grow.

I can identify when I'm ovulating by cm and cp, although sometimes my body tries a few times before it is successful. Most of the time it's one successful try per month though, so it makes it easy to time. Just BD on ewcm days  Unfortunately we have a motility issue and have had well timed intercourse for 15 months now without success, I am hoping that the vitamins for DH work though.

I ovulated yesterday. I know because today's cm feels like wet concrete. A huge blob of semen fell out of me yesterday when he withdrew though, so my chances are really slim :sad1:


----------



## joeys3453

LolaM said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I have had fuckbook invitations too! LOL gotta love the spam mail
> 
> 
> I know the caffeine is bad for me but i have been away from soda for almost ayear, and it hasnt helped me get preg yet, so i decided to be naughty and have a drink this morning. Dr consulation in an hour...its do depressing that ihave to go in for IUI and not because im preg but its time to face the truth, TI just isnt working for us. Hopefully IUI is the answer. [-o&lt;Click to expand...

kobuta i am sorry and hope this cycle is [email protected]!!!:thumbup:

Lola ~ I am sorry that you are having to do the IUI but just think of it at least you are doing everything you can. We just did our 4th IUI we are using meds though. keep your head up and stay positive! :hugs:

hd and I decided to :sex: another night after the IUI and last night after it seemed to be EWCM:headspin: so i am hoping that it helped to do that again? also there was a little spotting which normally doesn't happen.:dance: plus i got a temp rise this morning!:yipee:


----------



## Coconuts

great rise *Joeys* :thumbup:

*Piano*, I did a little light reading on polyps and fibroid when I was spotting a lot during my LP (I've since figured out that it was all down to stress :dohh:) but I was worried it was caused by one of these things. They're not as scary as they sound and it seems they're quite common too.
Here's a copy and paste from fertilityauthority
_*Polyps*

Cervical polyps are small, fingerlike growths, similar to a wart or skin tag, that are found on the cervix. They are common and are most often found in women over age 20 who have had children. Young women who have not yet started menstruating rarely have polyps.

A woman can have one or several polyps. Although they are usually not cancerous, all polyps should be evaluated by a an Ob/Gyn or fertility doctor. Polyps are easy to remove and do not usually grow back.

The cause of cervical polyps is not clearly understood. They might develop from an infection, chronic (long-term) inflammation, or an obstruction or any alteration in blood vessels in the cervical canal. Researchers believe polyps may also be an abnormal response to an increase in estrogen levels.

Many polyps do not interfere with the ability to get pregnant. However, large or multiple polyps can sometimes cause problems with fertility or result in recurrent miscarriage._
If your Doc isn't concerned neither should you be :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

:coco thanks so do you think this means I ovulated yesterday or monday? hd and I did :sex: last night so hopefully it helped. 

also thanks for the information you are very knowledgeable!!! :thumbup:
how are you feeling?:hugs


----------



## Coconuts

Too much wasted time surfing BnB related things while trying to distract myself from my own 2WW! :dohh:
Looks to me like you O'd yesterday so things look really good for you. Well timed BD and IUI I'd say.

AFM I actually had a really sicky bout last night. Nibbled on a pinapple and as soon as it went down the hatch I started to feel funny. Within 15 minutes I was all hot and dizzy and my stomach was rolling. :sick: I went to bed and woke up fine (if a little early at 5am) I've been more or less fine today so I don't know if that was a one off or a sign of things to come? As icky as it was it was strangely comforting. Not much else going on really.
I've started filling out a Belly Book to record to the journey and my pic progression will start this week. New pics every Friday when I finish up the week. My book starts on belly week one which is week 3 for us counting the two week before conception so for the pics for week one I put a print out of my O day from FF. Week 2 I put my BFPs. Week three I put my 13-18DPO IC progression pic and Belly Week 4 is this week (5w1d-6w0d) when I'll start the bump pics. Nothing to see but serious bloat. Bleugh.


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Good plan *Lola*, new plan new hope, you're almost there aren't you? +OPK could be today right?????? I'm excited for you :wohoo: IUI!!!

Noooo-I O'd on CD 12. Im almost finished my cycle now! :thumbup:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> Lola ~ I am sorry that you are having to do the IUI but just think of it at least you are doing everything you can. We just did our 4th IUI we are using meds though. keep your head up and stay positive! :hugs:


WEll--technically I _am_ on medications. I take metformin and letrozole and those are working for ovulation just fine, so he doesnt want to change that. I also dont need to be monitored because we know its working, ive had previous bloodwork and he can see by my charts <i print my FF charts for him and he puts them in my file>


----------



## Coconuts

LolaM said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> Good plan *Lola*, new plan new hope, you're almost there aren't you? +OPK could be today right?????? I'm excited for you :wohoo: IUI!!!
> 
> Noooo-I O'd on CD 12. Im almost finished my cycle now! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm loosing the plot here. I think i must have looked at your ticker and seen CD12 not 12DPO yesterday :dohh: Crazy woman.
So IUI is set for NEXT month _IF_ this one doesn't do it?


----------



## joeys3453

lola that sounds good. yeah i am responding pretty well to the letrozole also they did up from 4 days to 10 days of taking it and then i am also taking estrodial because they found out that taking letrozole can lower estrogen and also progesterone supp. i am hoping you don't have to do IUI.:thumbup:


coco thanks i really hope it was timed well. i just don't know since we did the IUI on monday morning and I don't think I O'ed until yesterday if the washed sperm last that long???:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> Good plan *Lola*, new plan new hope, you're almost there aren't you? +OPK could be today right?????? I'm excited for you :wohoo: IUI!!!
> 
> Noooo-I O'd on CD 12. Im almost finished my cycle now! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm loosing the plot here. I think i must have looked at your ticker and seen CD12 not 12DPO yesterday :dohh: Crazy woman.
> So IUI is set for NEXT month _IF_ this one doesn't do it?Click to expand...


Its ok, there are so many of us in here, it can get confusing. IUI next cycle if this one doesnt pan out. I feel much better this morning than i did yesterday morning, what a grouch! Im not a morning person! :sleep:


----------



## onebumpplease

Leah I'm sorry AF came. I'm on CD1 too, but we can do it. This is it, in one months time we will be joining each other as bump buddies.

Although my last cycle was 57 days I normally follow a pattern of one long cycle followed by a mini 29 day cycle so hoping this keeps up this month so that I don't need to wait 2 x months on something.

The exciting news for me this month was very little spotting this month, nothing worth mentioning on FF as it was mainly caused by post coital bleeding. Last month I pretty much spotted for 8 x days, so maybe I will start fixing myself. At the moment I can only hope :flower:


----------



## timeforababy

hi lovely ladies, i have a question. my smiley face opk is still positive and my ic is slowly turning darker..... so i am going to surge as the IC is 20mIU/ml.

We BD yesterday and was going to do today but maybe wait for another day and then bd 2 days running from tomorrow. hubby can't go that many days in a row so we need to plan it carefully :)


----------



## liltiger

Hello everyone!

So I've been away for about a month or so and please forgive me, but I haven't caught up yet! My boyfriend proposed and we have been going crazy with wedding plans! We decided to do it sooner rather than later and set the date at September 30th. TTC hasn't been on the back burner, it just became less of crazy focus and more like auto-pilot. But low and behold I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Now we are planning a wedding and a baby on the way! Here's to hoping I'll still fit into the dress I purchased before getting the results. 

As I mentioned I haven't caught up yet but I did happen to see another :bfp: for *Coco*!!!! Congratulations!! Has anyone else had any success while I've been away?

:dust:


----------



## Kobuta

Wow, congratulations for both!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> great rise *Joeys* :thumbup:
> 
> *Piano*, I did a little light reading on polyps and fibroid when I was spotting a lot during my LP (I've since figured out that it was all down to stress :dohh:) but I was worried it was caused by one of these things. They're not as scary as they sound and it seems they're quite common too.
> Here's a copy and paste from fertilityauthority
> _*Polyps*
> 
> Cervical polyps are small, fingerlike growths, similar to a wart or skin tag, that are found on the cervix. They are common and are most often found in women over age 20 who have had children. Young women who have not yet started menstruating rarely have polyps.
> 
> A woman can have one or several polyps. Although they are usually not cancerous, all polyps should be evaluated by a an Ob/Gyn or fertility doctor. Polyps are easy to remove and do not usually grow back.
> 
> The cause of cervical polyps is not clearly understood. They might develop from an infection, chronic (long-term) inflammation, or an obstruction or any alteration in blood vessels in the cervical canal. Researchers believe polyps may also be an abnormal response to an increase in estrogen levels.
> 
> Many polyps do not interfere with the ability to get pregnant. However, large or multiple polyps can sometimes cause problems with fertility or result in recurrent miscarriage._
> If your Doc isn't concerned neither should you be :hugs:

Tks Coco! i was too scared to search - although i did a little.... mine is not in the cervic but in the lining of the uterus, he told me it could fall during the next period, so i hope so!! i don't want strange things in there, it's too scary, but he was not very concerned. i should have another appt after my period (if it shows) to see how things are going. No wonder i had so much flow during my last period! it's all the polypse's fault! :dohh:




Liltiger - CONGRATS!!! for both occasions :)


----------



## Coconuts

onebumpplease said:


> Leah I'm sorry AF came. I'm on CD1 too, but we can do it. This is it, in one months time we will be joining each other as bump buddies.
> 
> The exciting news for me this month was very little spotting this month, nothing worth mentioning on FF as it was mainly caused by post coital bleeding. Last month I pretty much spotted for 8 x days, so maybe I will start fixing myself. At the moment I can only hope :flower:

Boo hiss at AF. New cycle new hope though! :flow:
GREAT news about the spotting. I was having the same thing and it was the dreaded s.t.r.e.s.s that caused it, I'm sure of it. Without really realising it I was putting a lot of pressure on myself and my cycles suffered.
Good news there was hardly any. FXD for a short cycle!



timeforababy said:


> hi lovely ladies, i have a question. my smiley face opk is still positive and my ic is slowly turning darker..... so i am going to surge as the IC is 20mIU/ml.

Multiple OPKs aren't my strong point, I'd just keep going until you see that temp rise. I'm interested to see what this morning's temp is for you.
I know you can't just keep going but I'd say even if you skipped a day and did the next you've got so many swimmers up there and waiting, even if you don't BD on O day exactly you're still in with an excellent chance. :dust:



liltiger said:


> Hello everyone!
> So I've been away for about a month or so and please forgive me, but I haven't caught up yet! My boyfriend proposed and we have been going crazy with wedding plans! We decided to do it sooner rather than later and set the date at September 30th. TTC hasn't been on the back burner, it just became less of crazy focus and more like auto-pilot. But low and behold I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

OMG CONGRATULATIONS TIGER! :yipee::wohoo::happydance::bunny::wohoo::loopy::smug:
What a wonderful double whammy!
(Thanks bump buddy, we're chuffed to bits too :cloud9:)


----------



## rquanborough

Hi guys

Just a quick update:

:witch: got me yesterday afternoon and I had lab confirm negative test results this morning so it appears it was just a very late cycle. Still having big problems with nausea though so not sure what is going on there. Have no idea at all when I will be due to ovulate this time round so not sure how to plan for it. Decided to try and temp this cycle so I get some ideas although it will probably be too late to sort anything out once I do know when I have ovulated. Must try and get DH to :sex: regularly. Might not be on until after I think I have ovulated though.

Best wishes to all of those who are still hoping for this month, congratulations to all of those who have :bfp: and sorry for all of those with :bfn:

:dust:


----------



## Coconuts

:hissy:
I'm sorry Rquan. What a bummer :hugs:

I'd assume a 14 day LP if you don't know how long it is yet. That'll give you a statistical window of when to shoot for. Let's break it down:
Cycle 1. 32 days = CD18 O
Cycle 2. 31 days = CD17 O
Cycle 3. 38 days = CD24 O
That gives you a week long window. I used to have it like that too since my O danced around a bit. If I were you I'd try and get DH on board with the every other day routine from CD15 / 16. Stay on the look out for EWCM. If you see it, make the most of it :winkwink: otherwise just keep going every other day until you see a good solid rise in your temps. If it doubt, hump it out is the motto of the month. (can't take the credit for that little gem. Mackmomma maybe???)
If you can get your hands on some cheapie OPKs (I got mine from here) that might take the marathon feel and guess work out of it a little. If you miss a BD or don't have the energy, if you still haven't seen a +OPK then you don't need to worry about it. When you get the + you can take that as a green light and do it that day and the following day which should be O day.
I'm sure you'll catch the egg what ever you decide to do. :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

Seriously? how much work does it take to get pregnant when there are ppl who just sneeze and get pregnant??!! (well not literally lol)


----------



## MrsChezek

*time* - I nearly bursted out with "I'm trying but it's just not happening!!!!" when DH's family and our old neighbors who we were staying with in Cali all ganged up on us and were talking about how we should be having babies and we're not getting any younger. We just sort of kept smiling and didn't say anything but I was really really biting my tongue. HOW INSENSITIVE ppl can be!!!! I'm glad you were able to get some folks off your back. Good move! :hugs: And good luck catching that eggy!!! FX

*Leah* - what an awful :witch: for showing up! But glad you got your answer and can have a fresh start. Big big hugs to you! :hugs:

*ilovepiano* - hope you never get to use that Preseed!!! :winkwink: FX for you!

*Lola* - good luck with the new plan. Hope all the timing works out great and you get that BFP!!! Better yet, I hope you get your BFP this cycle and don't even have to follow that new plan :winkwink:

*kobuta* - we had that happen this cycle too! I hate it when the glob falls back outwe tried to push it back inside but who knows. Hang in there! We're not out until AF shows, right?

*joeys* - nice work! GL and hope the TWW is a quick one for you. :hugs:

*liltiger* - OMG congrats!!! I'm so happy for you! H&H 9 months and congratulations on the wedding. How exciting!!!!!

*Coco* - I just wanted to say a big thank you for sticking around and continuing to share your words of wisdom and your lovely support. I really appreciate your every post and am grateful to have found this thread! You're such a sweetheart and you're going to be an AWESOME mom!!! :happydance:


OK I think I'm all caught up. Going to hit the gym and try to get back into some kind of shape. i've totally slacked the last 3 months and am starting to feel crappy about it. I miss being fit and healthy!!!! Too much splurging. Otherwise, no interesting symptoms to report. Got a lot of CM yesterday (creamy) and had sore nipples twice maybe 3 times in the past week. Nuttin' else! Can't say I feel pregnant but I don't feel out either so time will tell. Plan to test on Tuesday if AF stays away

Have a great day ladies! xx


----------



## LeahMSta

^wss^ :)

There is so much going on in this thread! MrsC seems to have covered it all so :thumbup: to you MrsC! 

Things here are kinda calm and relaxing. That is the way that I like it. The week of AF is always strangely peaceful. No guess work, temps are no big whoop, and no counting down or worrying about the week to come. Our donor came by last night and discussed our "game plan" for the next cycle. He is such a great guy. I am delighted to have someone that knows how important the planning and timing is. :happydance:

We are planning a different approach to this cycle. We are going to try SMEP like I've mentioned before but we will avoid tickers, countdowns, early testing, and SS this cycle. I think we are going to plan on things like reading and watching movies together (that are entirely baby-free). The last couple months of are we/aren't we have been exhausting. 

You guys are such a resouce and a sounding board. I want to thank each and every one of you for your support. Sometimes this process can feel very lonely and it is nice to have such a lovely group of ladies to share things with! :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

sorry everyone, being a bit selfish this week. no temp rise yet :( :( and hubby is a valiant soldier (literally!!) and BD-ed last night and will do tonight and tomorrow :)


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> sorry everyone, being a bit selfish this week. no temp rise yet :( :( and hubby is a valiant soldier (literally!!) and BD-ed last night and will do tonight and tomorrow :)

Oh you're going to catch that egg!


----------



## joeys3453

oh keep it up time!!!!:hugs: i am hoping this one will be for you guys! :sex: tonight and maybe another night just in case! :happydance:


----------



## liltiger

timeforababy, good for him for being such a trooper! Just try to enjoy the :sex: that always made me feel better, even if it was just because I felt I was being proactive.


----------



## Jazavac

liltiger, congrats! Wonderful news for you!


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Seriously? how much work does it take to get pregnant when there are ppl who just sneeze and get pregnant??!! (well not literary lol)


Im with you on this one! :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

MrsChezek said:


> *Coco* - I just wanted to say a big thank you for sticking around and continuing to share your words of wisdom and your lovely support. I really appreciate your every post and am grateful to have found this thread! You're such a sweetheart and you're going to be an AWESOME mom!!!

Thank you MrsC. I actually feel like I should step back a little. I don't want to upset anyone with the pregnancy ticker popping up again and again since this is a TTC forum and well... we're not trying anymore.
BUT
It's hard to let go of the friends I met here and it's nice to be able to put to good use the 11 months of ups, downs and discoveries I made on my own journey and share it with you guys. :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Coco, that's kind of how I feel. Every time I want to post here, I'm kind of torn between putting my few cents on the board, or just leaving instead. I guess one can never be sure what the best way would be. :shrug:


----------



## ilovepiano

MrsChezek said:


> *ilovepiano* - hope you never get to use that Preseed!!! :winkwink: FX for you!

Tks Mrs C, for a while i thought you were going to tell me that it's really bad or something :haha: but then i understood what you meant :dohh: 

Good luck to you too! i don't feel pregnant, so i don't think i am, but i'm getting lots of sleep since now i'm working on half days for summer, so i have plenty of time for my beauty nap :winkwink:


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> You guys are such a resouce and a sounding board. I want to thank each and every one of you for your support. Sometimes this process can feel very lonely and it is nice to have such a lovely group of ladies to share things with! :hugs:

I totally agree with you, very well said :thumbup: It's very nice to find people who are ready to share their experience and knowledge with you and even a funny joke every once in a while :haha: Sometimes the people nearest to us don't always understand what we're going through. I don't know you all very well, but i felt welcome ever since i logged in the first time, so :hugs:

Ok no more emotional stuff :haha: Good luck ladies! enjoy :sex: and :dust:


----------



## joeys3453

I hink it is great to see and read your comments. It is also great to see how far along you are all doing and how are you are all feeling!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> I hink it is great to see and read your comments. It is also great to see how far along you are all doing and how are you are all feeling!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I agree with you Joeys, everyone is v careful how to write so no worries according to me :) after all, i call the successful ones "experts", so a little hint here and there (free ones as well) is always welcome till we wait :coffee: And it also means that not everyone gets pregnant straight away, so we can help each other with a kind word or two :)

Gosh i love these emoticons :haha:


----------



## LolaM

I am so tired today, i didnt sleep well last night, i woke up starving. I finally had to get up and find something to eat. I dont feeel much of anything today accept certainty that AF is her way, which i dont really know, my temp today was 98.34 but i didnt record it because my sleep was so distrubed. I know AF wont show today but i feel certain she is on her way. So im cleaning my dirty, yucky bathtub. hubs usualy cleans the bathroom but he doesnt seem to think that the bathtub is part of the bathroom, and im sick of looking at it!


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> hubs usualy cleans the bathroom but he doesnt seem to think that the bathtub is part of the bathroom, and im sick of looking at it!

i hope you finish off soon then! it's not a pleasant job to do, i know! Can't you use one of those spray off products used for showers? it helps in a way that the soap doesn't stick and it's easier to clean. 

Also, take it easy, if you think AF is going to show, don't hassle too much and try to relax. :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

Congratulations *liltiger!!*

Leah , sorry for AF showing up, I know how much that sucks.

joeys : we'll be sharing TWW together :D

Kobuta : don't be a stranger :) 

Lola : fingers crossed your temps it's just due to your disturbed sleep.


big hugs to anyone who needs one, I will catch up tomorrow.


Apologies in advance for the MEGA post.

My progression for OPK and comparison between cleablue smiley faces vs IC's. My conclusion is that I don't have a strong surge and the clearblue smiley is probably more sensitive (at something like 10mIU/ml) compared to the IC (which is definitely 20mIU/ml as it's printed on the pack). Oops, you can't see the CD on the pics, starting CD11 to today CD20. Soy moved my ovulation day by 1-2 days, well, i can't comment until I see the temp rise...

https://i48.tinypic.com/33275fd.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/28lufyt.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/2ev56kz.jpg


----------



## Coconuts

CD19 looks like the winner to me with O today. Rise in the morning! FXD.


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> hubs usualy cleans the bathroom but he doesnt seem to think that the bathtub is part of the bathroom, and im sick of looking at it!
> 
> i hope you finish off soon then! it's not a pleasant job to do, i know! Can't you use one of those spray off products used for showers? it helps in a way that the soap doesn't stick and it's easier to clean.
> 
> Also, take it easy, if you think AF is going to show, don't hassle too much and try to relax. :hugs:Click to expand...

its all done, didnt take but 5 minutes. We have this wonderful stuff, you spray it on, leave it for a bit, then wipe it off and it really truly works. its wonderful. I am chilling, mostly. I havent got anything to do, or anywhere to go, so im spending the day holding down the couch and surfin the net. Hubs and i did our best, if AF shows, its not on us! I am thinking about going to get a pedicure. Now THAT is relaxing! Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Kobuta

Thanks timeforbaby :hugs: you know, I do feel like a stranger sometimes... I started on this thread about nine months ago under a different username (I had to create a new account) and sometimes I feel like I've been left behind and I have trouble fitting in again! Crazy I know, we're all here for the same reasons. And it's only because I didn't keep up with everyone.

I started a journal and now one of my first ladies who stalked my journal is about to deliver. Isn't it funny when timeframes are measured in gestational time! But now I'm just feeling quite flat, I can't bring myself to leave (I tried) but I can't get excited either. I just feel sad all the time.


----------



## Jazavac

I'm going with CD 20. The blue lines on a non-digital test are darker that day.


----------



## LolaM

Back from yoga to find that my HUSBAND let the dogs chew up my brand new earbuds. I guess its my fault for leaving my things in top of the TABLE!:dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> Hubs and i did our best, if AF shows, its not on us! I am thinking about going to get a pedicure. Now THAT is relaxing! Maybe tomorrow...

Haha! :) i think i'd get ticklish! and :thumbup: for the attitude.


----------



## timeforababy

Kobuta said:


> Thanks timeforbaby :hugs: you know, I do feel like a stranger sometimes... I started on this thread about nine months ago under a different username (I had to create a new account) and sometimes I feel like I've been left behind and I have trouble fitting in again! Crazy I know, we're all here for the same reasons. And it's only because I didn't keep up with everyone.
> 
> I started a journal and now one of my first ladies who stalked my journal is about to deliver. Isn't it funny when timeframes are measured in gestational time! But now I'm just feeling quite flat, I can't bring myself to leave (I tried) but I can't get excited either. I just feel sad all the time.

:hugs: I understand what it feels like. My thought last week was that I would have a baby in my arms if I feel pregnant within the first 3 months of trying. 

I was excited and naive when I started, now I just feel desperate and longing even worse than before. But I just pick myself up and find other things to keep busy. Sometimes it helps.





LolaM said:


> Back from yoga to find that my HUSBAND let the dogs chew up my brand new earbuds. I guess its my fault for leaving my things in top of the TABLE!:dohh:

NOOOOOOOOOO.............have you told him off for that!!! 


No temp rise this morning. :( Dr appointment in an hour to get blood test results. 

Hope everyone is well? :hugs:


----------



## Kobuta

Same, I've been keeping busy too. Sorry you didn't have a temp rise, did you have an IUI already?


----------



## Coconuts

Well Time, the say eggy makes her appearance from 12-36 hours after the +OPK so even if tomorrow is the rise that's still OK.
Keep humping it out :thumbup:


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Back from yoga to find that my HUSBAND let the dogs chew up my brand new earbuds. I guess its my fault for leaving my things in top of the TABLE!:dohh:
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOO.............have you told him off for that!!!:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I let him know all about that. What a turkey!Click to expand...


----------



## ilovepiano

dear ladies, i think i'm going crazy, but i'm not increasing my hopes till AF doesn't visit. so today i'm a little bit tired, i've been sleeping in the afternoon and also night, have mild cramps (which can be due to a gastric prob...) and slightly constipated. i also have heartburn but i've been having it in the past few weeks, so i'm not reading much into it. Just saying... that i also feel bloated like a whale Lol! it could be signs of AF next week. it should come for a stay on the 30th June, until then i'm crossing my fingers and toes but i'm not v hopeful since hubby couldn't produce the swimmers.... but i was hoping that some pre-swimming ;) could have caused something in there!! at times like this i just wish i had an ultrasound machine handy! - glad i don't have it or i'd be stuck to it very often! Also when i try to sleep on my stomach i sometimes find it hard to find a comfy position, but again, that can just be my mind as when i'm asleep and turn i remain that way so... i think my mind is going wacko from all the waiting for AF!


----------



## timeforababy

good news: my fsh/lh is normal. testosterone normal. lh is a bit on the lower end (but this is because I know my ovulation is rubbish). a previous scan (which I went for a UTI but they checked everything anyways), uterus and ovaries all present and correct, no cysts.

bad news: i cannot get referred to the fertility services because the west sussex pct have decided that anyone who has any children are not eligible for any help. so my husband has children therefore I cannot have any help. I can appeal based on my blood tests and my gp will support me but even then, I will have to wait 24 months before I can try.

I'm thumped.

Bet I won't get a temp rise tomorrow as well.


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> good news: my fsh/lh is normal. testosterone normal. lh is a bit on the lower end (but this is because I know my ovulation is rubbish). a previous scan (which I went for a UTI but they checked everything anyways), uterus and ovaries all present and correct, no cysts.
> 
> bad news: i cannot get referred to the fertility services because the west sussex pct have decided that anyone who has any children are not eligible for any help. so my husband has children therefore I cannot have any help. I can appeal based on my blood tests and my gp will support me but even then, I will have to wait 24 months before I can try.
> 
> I'm thumped.
> 
> Bet I won't get a temp rise tomorrow as well.

Gosh things can get so difficult :growlmad: i hope you find some other solution soon.


----------



## Coconuts

Bah. That sucks ass.
At least you know there are no major issues you're dealing with. I think my O is a bit weak since I never really got hugely positive OPKs but I always managed to pop my egg regardless because my temp would go up. Ovulation. I wouldn't worry about that.
I don't know if it was co-insidence but this BFP month O was delayed but a lot but I was doing self reflexology, hitting all the thyroid, pituitary and adrenal glads as well as ovaries, tubes and and uterus. I also threw in the liver and heart for good measure too. Oh and the spine and lumber region to increase energy there.
As soon as I bumped up my water intake I got major EWCM, not oceans of it but very clear and good stretchy quality (which I'm not noted for) and my OPKs were the darkest I have ever ever seen them. Ever. No doubt that it's positive.
Water and reflexology, or just a flukey good O from my body trying so hard for so long (long cycle)??????
I'll never know but I'm still drinking plenty of water. Reflexology is on pause now until second tri.
????????????????????????????


----------



## Kobuta

I'm sorry timeforbaby, I must have got things mixed with my comment of IUI. That really is sad that you are unable to move forward in that area. Have you considered seeing a fertility naturopath? They will see you irrespective of how many months and may fix the ovulation issues. My ovulation is a whole week earlier now!


----------



## joeys3453

kobuta:hugs::hugs: cheer up we are here for you and you always belong on here. try to keep your head up. I do feel sad some days but then i try to stay positive. if you ever need a pick me up just ask we can always try to cheer you up!:thumbup:

time!!!! WHOOOPPPPPIIIIEEEE!!!! for O day! alright you are in the tww with me! how exciting! 

so woke up at 5 this morning with hd saying the power is out.:dohh: it sucked i was so hot and then about 5:30 the power kicked on again. plus then when i fell back asleep i slept with my mouth open and messed up my temp!:dohh: hahahaha what a way to start a friday!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Lola* - will you try testing at any point or just keep waiting for AF? Don't overexert yourself just in case!!!! You're not out until the :witch: shows so don't do anything to disturb the bean in case it's trying to sprout!! :hugs: Go for the peed chic! :thumbup:

*Coco* and *Jaz* - I find your posts inspirational and feel no negative thoughts seeing your tickers. It gives me hope that it can and WILL happen for me too! So keep em coming by all means :hugs:

*Kobuta* - I hope you find some way to get out of the slump you're in! I know you don't know me but I love piglet and he's in your avatar so I feel like we could be bump buddies already :hugs: Being sad releases hormones that aren't good for TTC so see if you can find something that will get your spirits back up - find something new to try (vits, herbs, technique, etc) or simply go do some nice stuff to your body. Big big hugs to you! :hugs:

*time* - wow, my blue lines on the dig OPK never got that dark! I guess I only mini surge or something. Sorry to hear about the laws not letting you get help cause your DH has children. THat is SO wrong! :cry:

*joeys* - quite the start indeed! :dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh, I can't believe they wouldn't help you because one of you has children already. I wouldn't quite understand it if they would deny help if you, as a couple, already had some. But this way, it just makes me mad.

I don't know what I would suggest, though. It's a good thing you're not dealing with any major issues, that's for sure.


----------



## onebumpplease

That's out of order Time. No matter how close you are to DH's children, nothing can compare to actually being a mum (I'm sure). It is ridiculous how long you would have to wait too, but I still say appeal, go do it. Hopefully you'll never need it, but you need to know that worst case scenario there is an option out there for you :hugs:


----------



## liltiger

*timeforababy:* Thank you!!

I never had any luck with opk's. My test line was never darker. I started to kind of figure out the shade that was a positive for me, but still never felt confident. I switched to the clearblue fertility monitor and I liked it a lot better. :thumbup: I really liked that it also told me my highly fertile days in addition to my peak day. Another problem I had with both methods was that my surge only showed on the day that I ovulated, at least according to my other signs, and sometimes according to FF.


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> *Lola* - will you try testing at any point or just keep waiting for AF? Don't overexert yourself just in case!!!! You're not out until the :witch: shows so don't do anything to disturb the bean in case it's trying to sprout!! :hugs: Go for the peed chic! :thumbup:

I am waiting until Im late. My cycles have gone wacky the last few months with longer LP and longer cycles in general. Also I dont have any HPTs in the house, so I would have to go get one. Im really not doing much of anything, Im on summer break. I did go to yoga yesterday and was extra careful about smushing my organs too much.

hubs just brought me some melon-yummy! Hes been with me this week and goes back to work tomorrow, im pretty bummed about that but i guess someone has to make the money around here!


----------



## ilovepiano

SOS i think i'm going crazy. i had a craving for eggs and i had an icecream this night. i think it's just that my mind is playing tricks. i'm a wreck right now. i've been cramping a bit too but it's so early! it might be that AF is coming early since i ovulated earlier this month. I'm also feeling very thursty in the evenings. Does this all make sense to you? I just need to know what's happening bbut i think it's my mind playing tricks and wishful thinking! 


sorry i don't pretend anyone explains but sometimes i get into panick mode :( and i know you'll understand me here.


----------



## Jazavac

I've never had any cravings, so it's hard to relate.


----------



## Coconuts

You have a full blown case of Symptom Spotting *Piano*.
You're really really sensitive and aware of every little sensation going on in your body. It's totally normal and we've ALL been there.
If AF isn't due for a week then I would say this. It's probably too early to feel symptoms related to pregnancy. They all come from progesterone or hCG and the dominoe effect that pregnancy hormone triggers. Implantation in _usually_ around 6-10DPO and a few days are usually needed to allow the hormones to rise to a level that will have noticeable effects on your body. Progesterone is the hormone that is responsible for PMS, sore BBs, irriatbility and tiredness before AF. It just so happens that progesterone is also resonsible for those symptoms when you're pregnant too. (This is why I never really liked to symptom spot.)
You're not going crazy, you're just in a hyper aware state. When we all start TTC we learn and discover so many new things about our bodies and after years of abuse and taking them for granted we finally start listening to them and the things they tell us.
This may just be things that you usually experience before AF but you've just never listened before
OR
maybe you are pregnant and you're fine tuned into the early changes that are taking place.
It's a fine line and impossible to know for sure until you get those 2 pink lines. I'm so sorry you're going round the bend, 2WW are sanity slaying.
You're doing great. A BFP is totally possible but (this used to help me) remember that so is AF. Even if you're totally healthy, zero problems and you played it perfectly, that still doesn't guarentee a BFP. That's not really the spirit of TTC, but it stopped my heart breaking quite so much when I got a BFN or AF showed up. Hope for your BFP, just don't count on it, or you really will go mad.

Hang in there. You're almost there :hugs:


----------



## Kobuta

Thanks MrsChezek. I'm really into herbs, but lately I've been into consistency. So I'm not mixing the herbs up, just taking the same ones, and it loses it's excitement a little. An old health issue popped up so I'm treating that, but treating an illness isn't much fun, it's fun when you're imagining 'this herb is going to get me pregnant!!!' but then when it doesn't do that it's crappy so I refuse to let myself have any hope. I guess lack of hope is where my dark mood is coming from but it's a protective mechanism.

Ilovepiano it sounds like symptom spotting to me!!! We've all had it


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> You have a full blown case of Symptom Spotting *Piano*.
> You're really really sensitive and aware of every little sensation going on in your body. It's totally normal and we've ALL been there.
> If AF isn't due for a week then I would say this. It's probably too early to feel symptoms related to pregnancy. They all come from progesterone or hCG and the dominoe effect that pregnancy hormone triggers. Implantation in _usually_ around 6-10DPO and a few days are usually needed to allow the hormones to rise to a level that will have noticeable effects on your body. Progesterone is the hormone that is responsible for PMS, sore BBs, irriatbility and tiredness before AF. It just so happens that progesterone is also resonsible for those symptoms when you're pregnant too. (This is why I never really liked to symptom spot.)
> You're not going crazy, you're just in a hyper aware state. When we all start TTC we learn and discover so many new things about our bodies and after years of abuse and taking them for granted we finally start listening to them and the things they tell us.
> This may just be things that you usually experience before AF but you've just never listened before
> OR
> maybe you are pregnant and you're fine tuned into the early changes that are taking place.
> It's a fine line and impossible to know for sure until you get those 2 pink lines. I'm so sorry you're going round the bend, 2WW are sanity slaying.
> You're doing great. A BFP is totally possible but (this used to help me) remember that so is AF. Even if you're totally healthy, zero problems and you played it perfectly, that still doesn't guarentee a BFP. That's not really the spirit of TTC, but it stopped my heart breaking quite so much when I got a BFN or AF showed up. Hope for your BFP, just don't count on it, or you really will go mad.
> 
> Hang in there. You're almost there :hugs:

Tks Coco! i thought so, but the cramps are real as i also woke at night. i did not sleep well at all, always changing positions. i've felt so bad that y'day i told DH that i did not want to try anymore as my body is going crazy. Also from the last 3 cycles i've seen that the symptoms are varying every time. It all can be related to the polypse - or else i think it can be related. Gosh how i wish this week to be over and having a river of a period like last time! at least these strange feelings will stop! and i'll be able to :sleep: well at night! Today it's 12 DPO..... counting..... but if i can't take it anymore i'll just buy one of those super-sensitive pregnancy tests and try it out, at least it'll put my mind at rest for a while.


----------



## ilovepiano

Kobuta said:


> Ilovepiano it sounds like symptom spotting to me!!! We've all had it

All i can say is :dohh: tks for you input. i thought so! :cry:


----------



## LolaM

oh I o do not feel well right now. All of a sudden, ive got an upset tummy and a headache. Hubs went to bed and i started feeling ill. thoughtit was the candle i had li so i blew that out I think i jst going to go to bed but i hate to lay tehre tossing and turning and wake up the hubs, he is back to work tomorrow.


----------



## timeforababy

My temp went up this morning :happydance: :thumbup: Thanks everyone for the kind words yesterday. We don't know what we're going to do yet. If we wait another year, I will be 34, probably 35 when I see a fertility specialist on the NHS so it might be worth paying now. We will wait another 5-6 cycles (and save some money) and then I will start looking at private clinics. I don't have the strength to fight the big machine that is the NHS. 

Hubby has declared he's tired. We DTD 4 nights in a row. :haha:

------

MrsC : Hope everything is ok? Haven't seen you on here in a while.

Lola : Oh no, hope you get to bed ok.

joeys : :D we could be bump buddies!!! c'mon

ilovepiano : 12dpo so you can use a FRER if you can get one?

hope onebumpplease and rmsh1 is ok?

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:, it's a bit grey but hopefully the sun will be out here soon.

Extra thanks to Jaz and Coco for sticking around to listen to us drama queens sometimes :coffee:


----------



## Kobuta

FX you are pregnant this cycle ilovepiano. I found that since I started TTC my body does all sorts of crazy unexpected things in the TWW. One time I even got morning sickness and uterine cramps for the whole two weeks! I was positive i was pregnant.The tests showed nothing except thrush; I think I accidentally got it into my cervix when checking cervix for ovulation. 

Anyway, the point being, I very much hope you are pregnant but if it turns out you're not, don't think you're crazy, it happens


----------



## Kobuta

Lola, that is awful! What do you think it is? I hope you feel better soon :wacko:


----------



## Kobuta

:happydance: Go timeforbaby eggie go! :yipee:


----------



## Coconuts

Go *Time*! 1DPO, let the wait commence.

*Lola*, I hope you feel better this morning. 17DPO today? Isn't that testing territory for you? FXD this could be it!!! Where there's good timing there's always hope!


----------



## ilovepiano

Kobuta said:


> FX you are pregnant this cycle ilovepiano. I found that since I started TTC my body does all sorts of crazy unexpected things in the TWW. One time I even got morning sickness and uterine cramps for the whole two weeks! I was positive i was pregnant.The tests showed nothing except thrush; I think I accidentally got it into my cervix when checking cervix for ovulation.
> 
> Anyway, the point being, I very much hope you are pregnant but if it turns out you're not, don't think you're crazy, it happens

Tks Kobuta, i don't think i am pregnant, as husband was not able to produce any :spermy: when we tried, he was too anxious and tired, i was just hoping that maybe some pre-ejaculate escaped and did the deed  

However, thanks for your encouragement timeforbaby but i resisted and did not buy any preg test yet but i did some retail therapy - got two dresses and a pair of sandals - not bad! :winkwink:

Good luck everyone! i don't think this will be a successful cycle for me, i just hope that the period will not be very painful and heavy and that maybe the polypse falls off with the flow!


----------



## LolaM

Ok...this crazyness....I don't know what happened but it got worse and I was up hugging the potty at 5 am I finally had to just take something for the headache because I was miserable and I didn't even bother with bbt 
I was going to run out and get an hpt this afternoon if I'm still feeling up to it. I'm mostly trying to take it easy


----------



## Coconuts

oh dear. I hope all the puking is worth it!

Spoiler
:bfp:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> oh dear. I hope all the puking is worth it!
> 
> Spoiler
> :bfp:

I hope so but im really just too weak to even hope. Im hungry but everything is so unappetizing at the moment, im afraid to eat anything!
Coco your starting to sound like my dr. he said the same thing! "Statistically, this is going to happen"--hes certainly more optimistic than I am.


----------



## timeforababy

Lola: you should test. :) That will also make it easier if you have to visit dr's if this keeps up.

I was so hormonal today, we had a massive row in the middle of the garden shouting at the top of our voices, I was completely in the wrong and went off in a strop. Thankfully hubby ignored me and we are ok now.

8 more days to go :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Hello ladies!

Ilovepiano, Symptom spotting is part of the TTC process. We all want that bump so we're paying more attention to our bodies. Glad to hear that you spoiled yourself with some retail therapy. We all need to remember to do that. :)

Lola, I hope you get to feeling better or that you are feeling miserable with a purpose. :) keep us posted if you decide to test. I am practically on pins and needles for you!

Coco and Jaz, Thanks for sticking around and cheering us on. You guys have so much to share and I can't imagine the thread without you guys here. Jazz your no frills answers are what kept my feet planted on the ground last cycle. 

Timeforbaby, Yippee for O!!!! Oh...and cheers to your hubby for hanging in there. LOL! I hope he gets some good rest. 

MrsC, where have you been? I hope wherever you are, that you are well!

Just another day here. Working and planning our Las Vegas get away. I have been keeping crazy hours and working tons of OT so the days just seem to be flying past. I hope it keeps up at this pace through the whole cycle. I'm sure it will come to a screeching hault after O as usual but here is to wishful thinking!


----------



## LolaM

ooook...I was feeling better so i was going to go to the store, I ate an apple and my tummy was upset before i could finish the thing...I give up, Im going to bed. HPT is gonna have to wait


----------



## Kobuta

I had a strange dream last night that we went to a ninja show and then right at the end the evil ninja came and tied all the men up and it turned out it wasn't a show after all but we were all going to be harmed! But my DH managed to break free and fooled the evil ninja into thinking he was still tied, and then just at the last minute for shock value he suddenly ran towards the exit with me following and we broke free. After we were mingling with people outside I realised and told DH I left my keys, wallet and coat in there. :dohh: :dohh: Nothing about TTC, but thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## onebumpplease

I don't think I've updated in a bit, even although I've been reading.

I always have a 3 x day period and this one was also 3 x days. The difference though was in the volume I had 1 x tbsp on Day 1, ad 1 x tsp on day 2 and 3 ( I use a mooncup). Yesterday even although I was no longer bleeding I was cramping heavily with lower back ache. I've never had this after my period. I've also had unusually high temps during AF. So I thought I should test just incase. I did get a BFN on a FRER this morning, so not a lovely surprise after.

I'm still cramping and have lower back ache though so something isn't working right. Grrrrrrr. Yesterday I kept thinking oh this cramping is nice, it could mean something exciting is happening down there, but alas. I'm not upset though, considering I had already dealt with being out.

Frustrating wee bodies!!


----------



## Kobuta

That happened to me once onebumpplease, my temps were about 0.4 degrees celcius higher than normal during AF, and I was cramping so forcefully and painfully that I had to stay in bed for two days as I could barely walk. My AF dragged out for 13 days that time though. I thought maybe it was a chemical. The next month I was really nervous that it would happen again, but it just went back to normal - relatively light, pain free and only about a week of AF.


----------



## onebumpplease

Kobuta said:


> That happened to me once onebumpplease, my temps were about 0.4 degrees celcius higher than normal during AF, and I was cramping so forcefully and painfully that I had to stay in bed for two days as I could barely walk. My AF dragged out for 13 days that time though. I thought maybe it was a chemical. The next month I was really nervous that it would happen again, but it just went back to normal - relatively light, pain free and only about a week of AF.

Thanks Kobuta, I'm not bleeding at the moment, but I'm hoping it's just like yours was, a wee blip and we will be back to normal this cycle. I think the craziness of temps that preceded my AF (due to changing thyroid medication) has probably caused some sort of imbalance. As long as there is nothing sinister I can cope ;)


----------



## ilovepiano

Lola!! i hope the result is what i'm thinking ;)

i am still having cramps but this time it's on the side underneath my belly. my utmost suspect is being constipated as my loo patterns went haywire recently. but the mild pain is still there and nagging me. i hope it's nothing to worry about, i'm just scared of the polypse having some kind of side effects! will wait for AF to show till Fri/Sat if not i'll phone the doctor for an urgent appt.


----------



## liltiger

*Lola*- 17 DPO?? I have nothing but positive thoughts for you. That's a really, long time. (At least from my perspective, I have a 10 day LP.) I hope you're starting to feel better. I'm so eager to see the results of your HPT. Crossing fingers, on the edge of my seat!


----------



## LolaM

:shrug::nope:


----------



## Kobuta

:hug: Lola. Sorry honey


----------



## Kobuta

I'm quite enjoying not temping this month.... It's quite liberating to not know whether I ovulated or not, and then be able to think about other things in the presumed TWW. I've had so much cm this entire cycle that it leaves just enough mystery to whether I ovulated or not, but not so much that I've felt like I must have missed it.


----------



## liltiger

LolaM said:


> :shrug::nope:

Sorry Lola. :cry:


----------



## Jazavac

Bah, sorry, Lola.


----------



## LolaM

Thanks guys. Im ready to move on to the next step. Now I have to worry about what i'll do if my + comes on a Friday or Saturday. My dr is closed on the weekend and im sure my egg wont be alive even if i could get in early on monday morning.


----------



## Jazavac

They do infertility procedures, but they are not available when they actually need to do it? That's a bit odd. I have to admit I wouldn't risk my money at a clinic where they couldn't at least guarantee to be there to try to get me pregnant. :/


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> They do infertility procedures, but they are not available when they actually need to do it? That's a bit odd. I have to admit I wouldn't risk my money at a clinic where they couldn't at least guarantee to be there to try to get me pregnant. :/

Im not sure, I didnt think to ask when i went to my appointment on Tuesday. Ill call tomorrow and be sure. I dont pay until i show up, so its not a pay ahead kind of thing. Its my own private dr that is familiar with my specific anatomy, which is most important in my situation, but like i said, ill call and find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> :shrug::nope:

:hugs: Lola :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Lola, we were all so hopeful. :sad1: sorry hun. I hope the OPK has good timing and the IUI goes well xxxxxx


----------



## timeforababy

Lola :( oh no. big hugs

Kobuta : I think I will stop temping as well. My temps are not rising at all and I can't bear to watch the inevitable. 

Hope everyone else is well. I figure I will be out in 6 days again. I'm just going to go with my diet and exercise plan. If I can't get a belly, I might as well kill myself for a 6-pack :D


----------



## Coconuts

Time, I stopped temping after the rise too. 2WW temping is awful. Every temp has the potential to ruin your day. I only skipped temping completely one cycle and that was my first BFP and I found it very annoying that I didn't know my conception date or what DPO I was actually testing etc.
I found temping over O gave me confidence that I did O then when that was confirmed I could just let it go.
I hope you find the right balance for you too. x


----------



## joeys3453

well hello ladies sorry i haven't been on this whole weekend. was busy with hd playing in a big mcquades softball charity tournament this weekend. so have been there watching the games. i believe it brought in about 10,000 people to our town for this from all over it was a lot of fun to watch but they lost:nope: oh well it was fun. except for when everyone was enjoying the jello shots and i couldn't have any!:nope: oh well.

timeforababy! yes lets be bump buddies we are close in time i see. :hugs:

onebump~ how are you doing?

Lola~ I am sorry :hugs:

how is everyone else doing? i also stopped temping after i say my temp rise it is more relaxing not having to temp!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Lola, is your doctor a fertility specialist at all, or just an ob/gyn? There is a lot of money, as well as a whole lot of nerve-wrecking situations involved with fertility treatments, so personally I wouldn't go with someone who doesn't have formal education, as well as a lot of experience. I know it gets more complicated when there are other issues that need to be thrown in a mix, but a FS has pretty much seen it all, so it shouldn't be a big deal for them to figure it out.

I love my ob/gyn dearly, or actually both of them (the one here, as well as the one back home), but neither of them had anything to do with our infertility issues, as well as infertility procedures we had lined up. It just wasn't something I'd trust them with, and they didn't want to deal with it either.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls!

I'm alright. I've been trying to stay off and keep my mind busy on other stuff as the last 3 days before AF is due are always a torture for me&#8230;I get to test Tuesday morning if the stupid :witch: doesn't show by then&#8230;sigh, I don't know why, but I feel out. I know my chart looks great and stuff but I dunno, I'm getting bummed. I had a bit of cramping around dinner last night and at first I was like oh good, something is happening down there! But then I realized it might be AF and my heart sank. SO I'm trying to just keep busy!

*Lola* - sorry that AF knocked on your door&#8230;not to mention toyed with your head! SO not cool. :hugs: I'm sorry hun&#8230;I really am!

*Kobuta* - hope your illness isn't something super serious and you get better soon! :hugs: And I'm glad you've decided to join us again :flower: We can do this together!! I've been having random vivid dreams too. The other night, this one had me bent over double, I was a live in caregiver to some old lady in this really shady small, dirty apartment somewhere in Europe and turned out she was some former huge movie star and I got to bask in all kinds of glory for taking care of her. HOW ODD IS THAT?!?!!? :haha: Hopefully these are good signs :winkwink:

*time* - I'm good! Just trying to keep my mind off the damn TWW! So laying low and keeping busy offline :winkwink: So far so good&#8230;started a bit of cramps but they don't feel like my typical PMS so I'm still hoping! FX

*Leah* - I'm here! All's good. Trying to make the end of TWW pass as quickly as possible. It hates it :nope: Get to test tomorrow if AF stays away! FX


----------



## MrsChezek

ha! i love how my ticker says i'm day -0 of 29 day cycle...what does that even mean??? I'm 13 DPO today :winkwink:


----------



## joeys3453

MrsChezek good luck on tuesday's test! good luck on it have you still been temping and ss?:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Lola, is your doctor a fertility specialist at all, or just an ob/gyn? There is a lot of money, as well as a whole lot of nerve-wrecking situations involved with fertility treatments, so personally I wouldn't go with someone who doesn't have formal education, as well as a lot of experience. I know it gets more complicated when there are other issues that need to be thrown in a mix, but a FS has pretty much seen it all, so it shouldn't be a big deal for them to figure it out.
> 
> I love my ob/gyn dearly, or actually both of them (the one here, as well as the one back home), but neither of them had anything to do with our infertility issues, as well as infertility procedures we had lined up. It just wasn't something I'd trust them with, and they didn't want to deal with it either.

He is a fertility specialist and he has experience with my particular situation. Thats how I got my dr, i was assigned to him when they discovered I have a didelphic uterus.


----------



## onebumpplease

Sorry Lola. :hugs:

GL MrsChezek. A BFP is overdue here, it's over to you :thumbup:

Thanks Joeys, I'm ok, I think... I have moderate lower back pain today, but little to no cramping. If these pains keep up I will contact the doc as there may be something wrong causing it, most likely not a baby...

Tomorrow is the leaving ceremony for the children in my class. I think there may be tears, poor wee souls. Little do they realise this is just the start...


----------



## timeforababy

MrsC : :test: your chart looks super promising.

I don't know how you gals have so much patience!! 

If I ever get to 10dpo, I will be peeing on sticks morning, noon, evening and night. I have never made it past 9dpo..


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> MrsC : :test: your chart looks super promising.
> 
> I don't know how you gals have so much patience!!
> 
> If I ever get to 10dpo, I will be peeing on sticks morning, noon, evening and night. I have never made it past 9dpo..

Lol, although I've only had 5 full cycles, I've found myself to have both personalities at times...


----------



## Jazavac

LolaM said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> Lola, is your doctor a fertility specialist at all, or just an ob/gyn? There is a lot of money, as well as a whole lot of nerve-wrecking situations involved with fertility treatments, so personally I wouldn't go with someone who doesn't have formal education, as well as a lot of experience. I know it gets more complicated when there are other issues that need to be thrown in a mix, but a FS has pretty much seen it all, so it shouldn't be a big deal for them to figure it out.
> 
> I love my ob/gyn dearly, or actually both of them (the one here, as well as the one back home), but neither of them had anything to do with our infertility issues, as well as infertility procedures we had lined up. It just wasn't something I'd trust them with, and they didn't want to deal with it either.
> 
> He is a fertility specialist and he has experience with my particular situation. Thats how I got my dr, i was assigned to him when they discovered I have a didelphic uterus.Click to expand...

You're in good hands, then!


----------



## ilovepiano

My cramps finally stopped!!!! yaay!! it seems i was very constipated lol!! (pregnant in another way) :haha::blush::dohh:


----------



## MrsChezek

joeys3453 said:


> MrsChezek good luck on tuesday's test! good luck on it have you still been temping and ss?:hugs:

I'm temping (see chart in sig) but not really symptom SPOTTING per se but more like noting anything that strikes me as new or different. If I were to go read symptoms that others experience at this time, I guarantee I'd feel them ALL :winkwink:



timeforababy said:


> MrsC : :test: your chart looks super promising.
> 
> I don't know how you gals have so much patience!!
> 
> If I ever get to 10dpo, I will be peeing on sticks morning, noon, evening and night. I have never made it past 9dpo..

Ha! I wish I was patient! More chicken really - petrified of seeing the stark white test or worse experiencing a chemical! :dohh: so my fear keeps me in place :wacko: FMU tomorrow though unless AF shows or iget a drastic temp drop. So FX!!!



ilovepiano said:


> My cramps finally stopped!!!! yaay!! it seems i was very constipated lol!! (pregnant in another way) :haha::blush::dohh:

You made me laugh out loud! :dohh: indeed :winkwink: :hugs:


Alright, need to clean the house as guest room getting new mattress set tomorrow and guests arrive on Thursday. I'm in NYC all day Wed so time is running out! Busy busy...that's the only thing keeping me sane!!


----------



## LolaM

I keep having this dream. Im in an empty house, i go from room to room looking in closets adn cupboards trying to find a room for all the babies. "Where am I going to put all the babies?" I keep asking and no one will tell me. Sometimes i go to a neighbors house to see where THEY put all their babies, sometimes i just keeeep looking.


----------



## ilovepiano

MrsChezek said:


> You made me laugh out loud! :dohh: indeed :winkwink: :hugs:

well at least my gastric problems helped someone else smile :flower: By the way i'm having cramps again, so i really don't know what's in there... just crazy intestines i suppose!


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> I keep having this dream. Im in an empty house, i go from room to room looking in closets adn cupboards trying to find a room for all the babies. "Where am I going to put all the babies?" I keep asking and no one will tell me. Sometimes i go to a neighbors house to see where THEY put all their babies, sometimes i just keeeep looking.

Uhh lol! you need some distraction :winkwink:! i think you're stressed about the whole issue and your mind is reflecting this whole thing in your dreams. It happens v often! sometimes if i know of someone who's having arguments with a partner/spouse, i dream that i'm very angry with the person causing the arguments, so yeah, everyday life is also reflected in our dreams, although not necessarily lol! :flower:


----------



## timeforababy

Temps not staying up. I know I said I would stop yesterday but I just rolled over and stuck the thermie in my mouth.

Ugh.

I'm not happy. And having the usual AF cramps so I'm counting down to cycle 13 with no prospect of anything happening for 6 months.


----------



## ilovepiano

according to my calculations it's 13 dpo today. but AF should visit on Sat? i'm not sure as O day was earlier this cycle.


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> Temps not staying up. I know I said I would stop yesterday but I just rolled over and stuck the thermie in my mouth.

lol what a habit! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> Temps not staying up. I know I said I would stop yesterday but I just rolled over and stuck the thermie in my mouth.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> I'm not happy. And having the usual AF cramps so I'm counting down to cycle 13 with no prospect of anything happening for 6 months.

I take it and put it away in the bathroom so its not sitting right there for me to grab


----------



## MrsChezek

Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.

Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!! Thank you all for your well wishes!! They worked :hugs:
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







hpt_6-26-12.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ilovepiano

MrsChezek said:


> Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!! Thank you all for your well wishes!! They worked :hugs:
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :cloud9:

You Did It!! You Did IT!!!! CONGRATSSSSSSSSSS! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

i'm cramping again, and this time they feel like period cramps!! AF should have come on Saturday!!! i think something in my calculations went wrong lol!! will keep you updated if the :witch: visits any time soon. oh well, i'm not upset, as this period might mean that the polypse will fall, so i'm hoping one way or the other, both are fine for me.

update/edit: very lightly spotting. AF should have come either Fri or Sat or earliest Thu. and cramps have decreased in power (i hope it's not too early to say so lol). Do you think this could be a good sign? not putting my hopes up yet.


----------



## Beanmachine

Hi everyone, 

It's been MONTHS since i posted on this thread! I had to take a break as TTC was taking over my whole mind and I needed to TRY and stop thinking. Anyway, just thought I would check in and see how everyone was doing - looks like there's been some GOOD news for some of you! (Coconuts - very exciting!) .

I'm fed up with waiting now.... just been referred to fertility specialist to start diagnostics to see if there is anything wrong. 

Let's keep all fingers and toes crossed for baby dust for us all VERY SOON!

xxxx


----------



## joeys3453

MrsChezek CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting I am so happy for you!!!!:hugs:


beanmachine :hi:


----------



## ilovepiano

Beanmachine said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm fed up with waiting now.... just been referred to fertility specialist to start diagnostics to see if there is anything wrong.
> 
> Let's keep all fingers and toes crossed for baby dust for us all VERY SOON!
> 
> xxxx

Hi Beanmachine :hi: i'm quite a newbie in this forum and i'm mostly on this thread. Good luck to you too and keep us posted!


----------



## Coconuts

*CONGRATULTATIONS MRSC!!!!!* :yipee: :wohoo: :bunny: :headspin: :happydance:
Lovely lines bump buddy!


----------



## Jazavac

*Congrats, MrsChezek!*


----------



## Coconuts

Welcome back *Bean*, we all need time away sometimes.
Glad you feel ready to come back and see us all. When's the apt? Hoping you find something with an easy fix. (As much as I'd like you to be in perfect health - that would be frustrating to not have any answers and no new plan of action to renew hope. Like I said, a quick and easy fix would be great!)


----------



## LeahMSta

:dance: MrsC!!!! I am so happy for you! Congreats dear!:hugs: I hope you have the most lovely and memeorable 9 months and beyond. :flower:


----------



## ilovepiano

No flow but the cramps are killing me and i slept for about 3 hours and i still feel shattered!! i think it IS AF coming for an earlier than usual visit...... I definitely hate her, but i'll love her this time if she takes the polypse away and doesn't leave it as a souvenir of her visit! (how can i convince her to take it with her???! :shrug:


----------



## liltiger

Congratulations Mrs. C!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We have another bump buddy in the house! So happy for you and your little sprout! :happydance::yipee::headspin::thumbup::wohoo:


----------



## timeforababy

:happydance:congrats mrsC!!!!!!!! :happydance:

welcome back bean :)


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: mrsC the :bfp:s are coming thick and fast now. :happydance: lots of :dust: to everyone else :hugs:
xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

MrsChezek said:


> Couldn't sleep as predicted (tho the cause of my lack of sleep was not as predicted - DH kicking around because he was hot) - woke up at 3:15am and made myself wait (and him wait it out with me) until after 4 so I'd have at least 4 hours of waiting since last pee.
> 
> Exhausted and back to bed - will share my cycle details in the morning!!! Thank you all for your well wishes!! They worked :hugs:
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :cloud9:

Absolutely wonderful news. This is the one, no more monthlies for at least 9 months. 

Congratulations. It's your turn ;) :thumbup:


----------



## Kobuta

Well done MrsChezek!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Thank you, thank you, *thank you*!!!!! :hugs:

I am super excited and feel SUPER blessed!!! Thank you for ALL of your support. I'm staying here to cheer each of you on until all of us are on the pregnancy threads :winkwink:

Lots and lots of dust to each of you!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:


PS Can I stop temping now or should I keep going?? :shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

I was temping for a loooong time, I think the link is still in my signature. Some women don't like it because they find it too stressful, some don't care, some find it to actually be a nice thing. To me, it was a habit. I checked the temp the other day, actually, and it was still high. :)


----------



## liltiger

MrsChezek said:


> Thank you, thank you, *thank you*!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I am super excited and feel SUPER blessed!!! Thank you for ALL of your support. I'm staying here to cheer each of you on until all of us are on the pregnancy threads :winkwink:
> 
> Lots and lots of dust to each of you!!!
> :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:
> 
> 
> PS Can I stop temping now or should I keep going?? :shrug:

I continued to temp for 10 days after I found out. I just wanted to get passed the chance of a chemical. Now I've quit and feel relieved to not have the stress of temping. Besides, I have been hit hard with fatigue and love the extra shut eye in the morning! :sleep:


----------



## Coconuts

I say quit temping, you'll only find a way to stress about any little dip you get.
I'd also say stay away from First Tri threads. Full of panic and worry and nervousness. Bluegh.
This was some of the best advice I got here and just browsing around set my mind racing so I'll def pass on that pearl of wisdom to you.
I'm just sticking to my journal and stalking other journals and the TTC threads that got me here until I hit my second trimester then I might go in search of a calm and positive 2nd tri board. x


----------



## ilovepiano

Ouch ouch, ouch!! did i say ouch? cramps still here, spotting since yesterday, no actual flow yet. I think it's AF who is undecided if to walk in or not!! Arrrrgggh!!! can i push her out? lol! :) anyway, have a good day, still hoping it's only spotting but i'm not putting my hopes to high as all symptoms lead to a full fledged AF flow. Anyway, if i don't have a proper flow till tomorrow i'll test. 

Does anyone of you know, IF it would have been implantation spotting, would the pain subside after a while or continue for days? and what about the spotting? would it be only for one day? i know every woman is different, but i'm curious to know.


----------



## liltiger

Coconuts said:


> I say quit temping, you'll only find a way to stress about any little dip you get.
> I'd also say stay away from First Tri threads. Full of panic and worry and nervousness. Bluegh.
> This was some of the best advice I got here and just browsing around set my mind racing so I'll def pass on that pearl of wisdom to you.
> I'm just sticking to my journal and stalking other journals and the TTC threads that got me here until I hit my second trimester then I might go in search of a calm and positive 2nd tri board. x

Excellent advice. I've avoided 1st Tri threads too, it's scary there. Starting my journal has been on my to do list for awhile, perhaps it's time. Coco, do you mind if I join your group of journal stalkers? It seems fitting since we are Feb. bump buddies. :happydance: I've been hanging around the Home & Natural Birthing thread, since that's my plan. So far it seems to be a good mix of people with interesting insight.


----------



## Coconuts

ilovepiano said:


> Does anyone of you know, IF it would have been implantation spotting, would the pain subside after a while or continue for days? and what about the spotting? would it be only for one day? i know every woman is different, but i'm curious to know.

Naughty cramps, I hope they subside soon!
Here's a link to a site. Not the site I used to refer to but pretty much the same info I think. All you could ever want to know about implantation.



liltiger said:


> Excellent advice. I've avoided 1st Tri threads too, it's scary there. Starting my journal has been on my to do list for awhile, perhaps it's time. Coco, do you mind if I join your group of journal stalkers? It seems fitting since we are Feb. bump buddies. :happydance: I've been hanging around the Home & Natural Birthing thread, since that's my plan. So far it seems to be a good mix of people with interesting insight.

Home / natural birth people tend to be pretty balsy and confident people so it might be a great place to hang out!
Come on over to my place any time you like! My journal link is in my thread, new stalkers are always welcome!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Naughty cramps, I hope they subside soon!
> Here's a link to a site. Not the site I used to refer to but pretty much the same info I think. All you could ever want to know about implantation.

Thanks Coco! it seems you made quite some online research! haha! Thanks again for your invaluable help :kiss: I've still got no flow just cramps and a little brown spotting.... i wonder if i could consider yesterday as the 1st day of the cycle (it was the same as today, cramps and spotting). this is really confusing! :wacko:

Oh and i'm hungry too lol!


----------



## ilovepiano

:af: OMG i'm getting really excited now, no flow yet, this is the longest i've been waiting for AF.... and i've been reading that it COULD be implantation spotting (if i'm not symptom spotting again ) .... cramps started about 1.30pm yesterday, and it's an hour to go to 1.30pm again... so if nothing is really really wrong, i'm going to keep fingers crossed and purchase a couple of tests....... pray for me pls!!!!!

cramps seem different, it's more like a heaviness in the belly area, and some pulling and turning - (gas like feeling with tenderness). it might be the anxiousness/excitedness but i'm also feeling light headed and tired and very bloated, like i'm about to explode, with a massive "BOOM" sound!

Obviously, anyway it goes i'll let you know :) STAY AWAY! :af:

i had a bad night due to the cramps as well so i really feel like :sleep:

and

i'm going to keep my good mood even if it's a false alarm. :winkwink:


----------



## Coconuts

:dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> :dust:

U think so coco??


----------



## Coconuts

:shrug: hope so sweet thing. I'm no fan of SS and even though I've had both a lot and a little spotting with both my BFPs, I've also had some false alarm IB which turned into AF in the end which is why I boiled up my mooncup both times I got IB for real.
It's not that common though but it does happen.
I'm on tenter hooks for you. Good luck! FXD


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> :shrug: hope so sweet thing. I'm no fan of SS and even though I've had both a lot and a little spotting with both my BFPs, I've also had some false alarm IB which turned into AF in the end which is why I boiled up my mooncup both times I got IB for real.
> It's not that common though but it does happen.
> I'm on tenter hooks for you. Good luck! FXD

Thanks! i'm very excited but i'm also trying hard to keep my feet on the ground, if it's a BFN then there's trouble with my period/polypse thingy as this is the longest time i've been spotting with no flow and i don't like it! anyway i 'll let you know ;) I'm not saying it's IB for sure but it's definitely strange for me. Tks for your support, always!


----------



## Kobuta

When I started TTC I started spotting five days before AF for no reason. Had me in a right tizzy!! I do hope in your case it's pregnancy, but keep in mind that bleeding is more often a sign of impending AF, so please don't let yourself get toooo excited


----------



## Jazavac

Coconuts said:


> I say quit temping, you'll only find a way to stress about any little dip you get.
> I'd also say stay away from First Tri threads. Full of panic and worry and nervousness. Bluegh.
> This was some of the best advice I got here and just browsing around set my mind racing so I'll def pass on that pearl of wisdom to you.
> I'm just sticking to my journal and stalking other journals and the TTC threads that got me here until I hit my second trimester then I might go in search of a calm and positive 2nd tri board. x

 I have to admit that I haven't found a 2nd tri thread of any value either. I stick to journals, and there's a thread in the pregnancy forum, somewhere, for 30+ and expecting, started by one of the ladies here. We're not all bump buddies, but at least I know there are literate, smart people in it.

There's a thread for November DD too, but it's pretty useless. There are some nice ladies in it, but nothing is going on, except for people coming in to announce their due date, or a scan. :yawn:


----------



## joeys3453

ilovepiano FX for you!!!:thumbup: what cycle day are you or DPO? when is AF suppose to be here?:hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck *ilovepiano*!!!!
I hope you get a :bfp: or at least an answer soon!
:dust:

Thanks for the temping feedback. I didn't temp this morning as I got no sleep last night so I gave myself a free ticket regardless. I'm still waiting for my blood results :coffee: It seems the waiting just never ends, does it????? :growlmad:

I don't think I'll temp as it would just stress me out too much. I want to assume the best and just go about each day as if everything is hunky dory unless my doc says otherwise. I think DH will appreciate the lack of beeping at 6:30am every morning too! :winkwink:

A couple girls from another thread I'm on are going to start a pg version of that thread so I'll just join them and wait out the first 3 months. I'll share the link if any of you want to stop by once it's set up! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Kobuta said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm in the TWW now, but I'm not charting this cycle so I'll just count back from AF to see how long LP is.




Jazavac said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> I say quit temping, you'll only find a way to stress about any little dip you get.
> I'd also say stay away from First Tri threads. Full of panic and worry and nervousness. Bluegh.
> This was some of the best advice I got here and just browsing around set my mind racing so I'll def pass on that pearl of wisdom to you.
> I'm just sticking to my journal and stalking other journals and the TTC threads that got me here until I hit my second trimester then I might go in search of a calm and positive 2nd tri board. x
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't found a 2nd tri thread of any value either. I stick to journals, and there's a thread in the pregnancy forum, somewhere, for 30+ and expecting, started by one of the ladies here. We're not all bump buddies, but at least I know there are literate, smart people in it.
> 
> There's a thread for November DD too, but it's pretty useless. There are some nice ladies in it, but nothing is going on, except for people coming in to announce their due date, or a scan. :yawn:Click to expand...

What's the 30+ and expecting thread link? If you don't mind posting it. Thx!


----------



## Jazavac

Here's the thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/893156-30-something-expecting.html


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> ilovepiano FX for you!!!:thumbup: what cycle day are you or DPO? when is AF suppose to be here?:hugs:

Hi Joeys, according to my calculations i'm on 14dpo but i can be mistaken. anyway maybe it's too early but i did a test and came out negative. this means i can take two painkillers tonight!! it's painful, no flow, and this must be all the polypse's fault who's messing with my period and my mind! AF should have been here on Fri or Sat but i started cramps and spotting y'day. 

Tks Mrs C but it's negative, Kobuta, you were right ;) however i'm not upset or anything, just hoping that the pain goes away and gives way to AF then. if not i'll speak to my doc as i feel i'm going to explode soon!:wacko:


----------



## Coconuts

Piano, I'm sure you'll say that you're not stressed because I said the same thing but back in October and November I had 2 cycles where I spotted for 5 days before AF hit.
The BFP came in December and since then the endless spotting has stopped. All cycles after the D&C were pretty spot free thank goodness but the loss also pushed me into a much better frame of mind and looking back now I realize just how much stress I was putting on myself and my body. These forums are great but they do condition you to look for problems where there likely isn't one.
Your spotting could just be down to TTC stress. Like Kobuta said, it happened to her too when she started TTC. TTC is naturally a more stressful heightened state.
Be good to yourself.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Piano, I'm sure you'll say that you're not stressed because I said the same thing but back in October and November I had 2 cycles where I spotted for 5 days before AF hit.
> The BFP came in December and since then the endless spotting has stopped. All cycles after the D&C were pretty spot free thank goodness but the loss also pushed me into a much better frame of mind and looking back now I realize just how much stress I was putting on myself and my body. These forums are great but they do condition you to look for problems where there likely isn't one.
> Your spotting could just be down to TTC stress. Like Kobuta said, it happened to her too when she started TTC. TTC is naturally a more stressful heightened state.
> Be good to yourself.

Tks Coco, but i do know that i have a little prob -polypse- and periods have never been so painful/weird before. However i'll speak to the doctor once AF stops if it starts at all!! i hope it does, it's v painful. Tks! :flower:


----------



## timeforababy

ilovepiano : sorry it's not a BFP. Hope you get to the end of it soon.

I've been having AF cramps again and when I did my usual workout at the gym I was sweating buckets. But I think that might be the humidity here rather than an actual SS. :D

I also checked the expiry dates on my FRER so I can start using them pointlessly in a few months. I never thought my pg tests would expire before I got my BFP. 

Hope everyone is well. Big hugs to anyone who needs one.

Joeys: how's the TWW?


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> I also checked the expiry dates on my FRER so I can start using them pointlessly in a few months. I never thought my pg tests would expire before I got my BFP.

I'm finding disappointment in a lot of my expectations. For example, OH had tickets to see Pearl Jam last week in Manchester and when he got them we both said, oh maybe I'll be pregnant then and the reality that I'm not hurts, also thought I would be by the end of the academic year (tom) and I'm not...I won't go on, but you get the picture. 

Expectations suck ;) Now I see myself preggers by Christmas and I know it's gonna hurt big time if I'm not.


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Timeforbaby, i hoped it would be a bfp, but also, since i knew hubby was not able to produce the swimmers, and we tried only once, that it was a very small chance. Better luck next time i'd say ;). when i do get an actual flow i'll count that as my 1st day of AF. till now it's been only very small spots but my Ob/Gyn explained that this could be due to the polypse. I hope it'll be gone with the flow as well, he wasn't too concerned about it, but i want it out! lol! it's not paying rent so i want to issue an eviction order!! "hey you, polypse, you had fun for enough time, get OUT!" - that way! :haha:

Good luck to you too!


----------



## ilovepiano

onebumpplease said:


> Expectations suck ;) Now I see myself preggers by Christmas and I know it's gonna hurt big time if I'm not.

Ooh onebump, i know what you mean, but we're being too hard on ourselves. it's best not to set any goals. and i know yes it hurts, it hurts as well being surrounded by friends/relatives who are pregnant as well. but maybe there are other plans for us all for the moment, maybe better ones, and then we get pregnant when it's best! :kiss: :hugs:

and the fact that we're not the only ones and we're here to support each other is soooo nice!


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> I also checked the expiry dates on my FRER so I can start using them pointlessly in a few months. I never thought my pg tests would expire before I got my BFP.
> 
> I'm finding disappointment in a lot of my expectations. For example, OH had tickets to see Pearl Jam last week in Manchester and when he got them we both said, oh maybe I'll be pregnant then and the reality that I'm not hurts, also thought I would be by the end of the academic year (tom) and I'm not...I won't go on, but you get the picture.
> 
> Expectations suck ;) Now I see myself preggers by Christmas and I know it's gonna hurt big time if I'm not.Click to expand...


:hugs:

I'm gonna make a big batch of chocolate chip cookies.

anyone want one??


----------



## MrsChezek

Ooh me! Ooh me!!


Ok bloodwork is in - confirmed!!
209 hCG
35.6 progesterone 

Nurse said its good so I'm happy :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

I'll have one please and I'll put the kettle on for some decaf... ;)

MrsC, such wonderful news. :cloud9:


----------



## Coconuts

Great numbers Mrs!

Time, Onebump, piano, waiting is so hard but the bumps are coming and will be so worth it when they do!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Those are some really nice numbers, Mrs!


----------



## ilovepiano

MrsChezek said:


> Ooh me! Ooh me!!
> 
> 
> Ok bloodwork is in - confirmed!!
> 209 hCG
> 35.6 progesterone
> 
> Nurse said its good so I'm happy :happydance:

Whoop Whoop!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Great numbers Mrs!
> 
> Time, Onebump, piano, waiting is so hard but the bumps are coming and will be so worth it when they do!!!

i hope so too! :)

tonight i feel much better, i think the major part of those cramps was bowel related.... went to the bathroom and .... tadaaaaah! no more cramps, finito! finished! Fin! -(i've exhausted my language knowledge for the same word, but i think you got the msg lol). The spotting is still strange as it was real but it can be due to other things. so i'm soon going to order the fertility monitor and i'll work on some "bed-overtime" next cycle :haha:

....and count me in as well for a chocolate chip cookie - yummy! ;)

i'm off for my cosy bed. good night, sweet dreams to you all :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

There ya go ladies!! I made >2 dozen, I better bring them into work else I will have a belly before baby!!


----------



## Kobuta

No cookie for me thanks, but they look lovely


----------



## Kobuta

I woke up all through the night feeling hot so hopefully that means no AF today.

Yesterday I got four pretty pet chickens!!! Photos in my journal, second to last page


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> There ya go ladies!! I made >2 dozen, I better bring them into work else I will have a belly before baby!!

Oh wow! that's quite an image to wake up to!! :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

Good Morning nice people, i woke up with some other cramps, but now i know they can be anything ;) lol! i cannot distinguish between bowel movement and period pains right now!


----------



## timeforababy

ilovepiano : hopefully it will be resolved one way or another 


K : What gorgeous chooks!! What breed are they? IF you won't have cookies, how about some alpine strawberries or fresh peas?


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> ilovepiano : hopefully it will be resolved one way or another

Thanks! i hope so too, it's most probably the normal (well not really normal right now...) AF :dohh:


----------



## Kobuta

Oh wow, lovely!!! I'll take the peas please. Mmmm


----------



## Kobuta

Oh, sorry I didn't reply to the other Q! The grey one is an orphington, the salmon ones are faverolles and the black one is a wyandotte/orphington X. They are big softies and hopefully some will lay an egg tomorrow!!! They only just started apparently so I haven't seen one yet. I put a commercial egg in their nesting box to let them know what I expect and where to put it! :laugh2:


----------



## ilovepiano

Kobuta said:


> I put a commercial egg in their nesting box to let them know what I expect and where to put it! :laugh2:

Does this also work with humans? i.e. if i get a toy baby, will a real one feature soon? lol! :) just joking. Good luck for your chicks and their eggs! can't see the piccie right now but i will from home :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

That's pretty funny *piano*!! :haha: You know someone's tried it :winkwink:

Those alpine strawberries look YUM *time*!

:dust: to you *Kubota*!! :hugs:
What DPO are you?


----------



## Kobuta

I think I'm (at the end of) 9dpo MrsChezek. Last cycle I had only a nine day LP :shock: so I'm happy it hasn't happened again this time.

How are you feeling?

Ilovepiano, can you imagine if your parents cleaned out your spare room, installed a cot and then put a replica baby in it! It's a rather dominating way to make a request isn't it! Luckily it works with chickens.


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh yay for a one day longer LP! FX the :witch: stays away totally this cycle :winkwink:
:dust: :baby: :dust:
I'm good. Having the second set of bloodwork done this afternoon so hopefully they will confirm that the bean is growing as it should be. Then I'll relax more. I've been super forgetful since yesterday morning...I've heard of baby brain but can it be this early??? I forgot to do like 6 things...that is NOT normal for me...1-2 is but not 6! Mainly, I'm just excited to see everyone else get their bfps!!!! Would be cool to ALL be bump buddies :hugs: FX!


----------



## joeys3453

well hello ladies! I would love to have a cookie instead i got my self a caramel vanilla chiller and caramel roll!!!!:happydance: tomorrow we are on vacation so i figured I deserved it! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## onebumpplease

Time those cookies look amazing... yum thanks :)

GL Mrs C...


----------



## MrsChezek

Have a great vaca *Joeys*!! That did the trick for me and another girl I know. Some relaxation does help! xx


----------



## Jazavac

Have a good time, joeys!

Mrs, you're forgetting thing because of all the excitement. You're just too busy focusing on some new things! (Ok, I don't believe in baby brain, that's pretty evident. :lol:)


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies I hope it is a good time and when we come back I am hoping for good news. monday we are to test! :shrug: so i am hoping for godo signs. I don't like getting my hopes up but I think if I am thinking negative that isn't helping anything eitehr!:shrug: I guess i am not sure. I am just ready for a trip and to enjoy swimming in the pool and going to the mall of america and for some reason my husband always thinks we have to ride the log chute! :dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck Joeys on test day. My folks and DH and I are going away until Wednesday and I don't think I'll be taking my lap top with me to the hotel so I hoping I miss all the excitement and I have 60 congratulatory pages to wade through when I get back!!!!
:dust:


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> I put a commercial egg in their nesting box to let them know what I expect and where to put it! :laugh2:
> 
> Does this also work with humans? i.e. if i get a toy baby, will a real one feature soon? lol! :) just joking. Good luck for your chicks and their eggs! can't see the piccie right now but i will from home :winkwink:Click to expand...

According to my mother-YES! She called me at 6 am to tell me the story of her TV preacher and his friends. See, his friends were having trouble getting preg. The dr told them it woudl never happen, and it seems that ONE of them had the idea to buy a baby outfit and put it into the kitchen. So everytime they went into the kitchen, they saw the outfit and somehow-magically-they got preg! If it was me, i would stop going into the kitchen-nothing like another reminder of your failure as a women!:dohh: Although at this point, i might just try anything, lol! :shrug: Relaxing didnt work for me, if i was any more relaxed i would have been comatose, also holding a newborn didnt convince my uteri to cooperate either. Maybe they need to have a chat with your chickens!Anyways, I have errands to run...time to get ready for the new school year, so much for summer break, ey?


----------



## liltiger

I have an appointment for my first midwife interview today. I'm super excited because the sooner I find a good midwife, the sooner I can ditch Kaiser. My experiences with Kaiser so far have been so cold, they feel much more like big business than healthcare and that just isn't how I envision going through this process. 

I found this midwife online. The exciting thing is that in addition to being a midwife she is also a doula and an acupuncturist. How cool is that? Three for the price of one!


----------



## Jazavac

joeys3453 said:


> thanks ladies I hope it is a good time and when we come back I am hoping for good news. monday we are to test! :shrug: so i am hoping for godo signs. I don't like getting my hopes up but I think if I am thinking negative that isn't helping anything eitehr!:shrug: I guess i am not sure. I am just ready for a trip and to enjoy swimming in the pool and going to the mall of america and for some reason my husband always thinks we have to ride the log chute! :dohh:

Do you live somewhere close then, too? I'm an hour away from the Mall. Are you going to the weird waterpark hotel right by it?


----------



## timeforababy

this probably won't make sense to the non-europeans (or in fact most women) but I'm a happy bunny right now.

:) Hubby put pizza in the oven so as soon as I came home from exercise class, I got sat in front of the tv with pizza and football. 

And Italy are winning. woop woop


Joeys: enjoy your holiday!!!


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> Do you live somewhere close then, too? I'm an hour away from the Mall. Are you going to the weird waterpark hotel right by it?

we live in North dakota. So it will take about 6 hours to get there. HD is a huge twins fan so we like to go to the games at least 1 time a year. Then we go to the MOA and I get to buy a few things. I love it because it is tax free there! :happydance: We are staying down town that is close to walking distance to target field. OH that is so nice that you live so close! do you guys go there alot???



timeforababy said:


> :) Hubby put pizza in the oven so as soon as I came home from exercise class, I got sat in front of the tv with pizza and football.
> 
> And Italy are winning. woop woop
> 
> 
> Joeys: enjoy your holiday!!!

Time how exciting. we are having pizza tonight also! hd will be putting it on the pizzazz i can't wait!:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Of course I understand football. :) And then I make fun of everyone here, constantly, because they refer to rugby as football instead. 

I rarely ever go to MOA, joeys. It pretty much doesn't carry anything I can't find somewhere else and the noise, buzz and constant trembling of the floors annoy me greatly. I mean, ok, maybe once or twice a year I'll stop by and run in to get a certain item from a certain store. We go to Ikea a lot, though.


----------



## joeys3453

Oh nice yeah there are some stores that we don't have here so it is nice to go there and it is cheaper on some things. I have never been to IKEA what is it like there?:dohh:


----------



## Jazavac

Ikea is the best thing in the whole world. Affordable, high quality, different and easy to mix and match. About 90% of our furniture and other random things in the house are frm there.


----------



## Kobuta

I would say affordable and low quality, but better quality than something you'd get from a dollar shop :laugh2: I specifically avoid ikea for furniture as I get much higher quality items from estate auctions.

In Australia we call European football 'soccer' and 'football' means Aussie Rules football. Rugby is just Rugby.

I started spotting today, 10dpo so it looks like another too-short LP unfortunately.


----------



## Jazavac

I've never had any bad experiences with Ikea furniture and we've been using it for over 20 years, that I remember. :shrug: We've had anything from kitchen cabinets to beds and dressers, as well as living room sofas, etc. On top of all other little pieces, such as side tables or just random junk and accessories. Their bedding, pillows and duvets are good and cheap, too.

And all that for about 1/2 the price of random furniture stores and way under designer stuff, neither of which has proven to be any better in quality. So far, with Target and the like, I've only had bad experience (and they shamelessly try to copy Ikea, too). 

A lot of the second hand items require more work than I'm willing to put into it, though, and here, at least, they're often too dirty for me to use. I'm picky, I admit. I wouldn't rent or buy property that came with furniture other than hard surfaces I can wash. And if it's of any quality, auctioned things usually cost too much for me to care. And are ugly, at least here, again, where most people use what I'd never pay any money for.


----------



## Kobuta

I just won't use anything that contains staples, is made of composite 'wood', or is flat packed :shrug: I did buy some ikea bookshelves once, but gave them away as the composite wood crumpled a bit in a house move.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> I've never had any bad experiences with Ikea furniture and we've been using it for over 20 years, that I remember. :shrug: We've had anything from kitchen cabinets to beds and dressers, as well as living room sofas, etc. On top of all other little pieces, such as side tables or just random junk and accessories. Their bedding, pillows and duvets are good and cheap, too.
> 
> And all that for about 1/2 the price of random furniture stores and way under designer stuff, neither of which has proven to be any better in quality. So far, with Target and the like, I've only had bad experience (and they shamelessly try to copy Ikea, too).
> 
> A lot of the second hand items require more work than I'm willing to put into it, though, and here, at least, they're often too dirty for me to use. I'm picky, I admit. I wouldn't rent or buy property that came with furniture other than hard surfaces I can wash. And if it's of any quality, auctioned things usually cost too much for me to care. And are ugly, at least here, again, where most people use what I'd never pay any money for.

oh yes, never buy furniture from Target. We have learned that the expenisive way. We bought a dresser from them, only to get it most of the way assembled to realize the directions had us glueing, yes-GLUEING the drawers together upside down, and of course target wouldnt take it back or exchange it! :dohh: :growlmad:


----------



## Jazavac

I don't own a single piece of Ikea furniture that contains staples and I can't remember even seeing any. Composite, I'm okay with. I don't expect real wooden boards if I pay $9.99 for a side table, which then lasts for years regardless. Our bedroom furniture, as well as kitchen pieces are real wood and they were still a lot less than anything else on the market, on top of being prettier, too. 

What's wrong with things that are flat packed, though? They just require some assembling, which again makes sense, considering the price.


----------



## Jazavac

LolaM said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> I've never had any bad experiences with Ikea furniture and we've been using it for over 20 years, that I remember. :shrug: We've had anything from kitchen cabinets to beds and dressers, as well as living room sofas, etc. On top of all other little pieces, such as side tables or just random junk and accessories. Their bedding, pillows and duvets are good and cheap, too.
> 
> And all that for about 1/2 the price of random furniture stores and way under designer stuff, neither of which has proven to be any better in quality. So far, with Target and the like, I've only had bad experience (and they shamelessly try to copy Ikea, too).
> 
> A lot of the second hand items require more work than I'm willing to put into it, though, and here, at least, they're often too dirty for me to use. I'm picky, I admit. I wouldn't rent or buy property that came with furniture other than hard surfaces I can wash. And if it's of any quality, auctioned things usually cost too much for me to care. And are ugly, at least here, again, where most people use what I'd never pay any money for.
> 
> oh yes, never buy furniture from Target. We have learned that the expenisive way. We bought a dresser from them, only to get it most of the way assembled to realize the directions had us glueing, yes-GLUEING the drawers together upside down, and of course target wouldnt take it back or exchange it! :dohh: :growlmad:Click to expand...

Ooof, that's nasty, Lola. 

We have a few pieces from Target, nothing big or expensive, but it's mostly really trash. Things chip from just being brushed against as you walk past them. :rolleyes:


----------



## LolaM

I have a question. As i told you, ill be starting IUI. My dr wants to keep with the same meds, since they work, no trigger shot or anyting. I am going to get my + on Thur or Fri. So here is my ? to you...If i dont get a + on thur, ill get it on Fri. If i get it on Fri, i wont be able to see the dr, thus no IUI this cycle...so should i call on thur and tell them i got a pos, even if i didnt, so i can get the IUI on friday?


----------



## liltiger

LolaM said:


> I have a question. As i told you, ill be starting IUI. My dr wants to keep with the same meds, since they work, no trigger shot or anyting. I am going to get my + on Thur or Fri. So here is my ? to you...If i dont get a + on thur, ill get it on Fri. If i get it on Fri, i wont be able to see the dr, thus no IUI this cycle...so should i call on thur and tell them i got a pos, even if i didnt, so i can get the IUI on friday?

Lola, it sucks that you are forced to make this decision. They should be there for you regardless of what day you surge. That being said, I first wonder if they will double check your work. Second, how much of this are you actually paying for? If IUI is covered by your insurance for multiple tries, I'd say tell them you got a +, what have you got to lose? However if this coming from your pocket I'd say air on the side of caution and keep it real.


----------



## LolaM

liltiger said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I have a question. As i told you, ill be starting IUI. My dr wants to keep with the same meds, since they work, no trigger shot or anyting. I am going to get my + on Thur or Fri. So here is my ? to you...If i dont get a + on thur, ill get it on Fri. If i get it on Fri, i wont be able to see the dr, thus no IUI this cycle...so should i call on thur and tell them i got a pos, even if i didnt, so i can get the IUI on friday?
> 
> Lola, it sucks that you are forced to make this decision. They should be there for you regardless of what day you surge. That being said, I first wonder if they will double check your work. Second, how much of this are you actually paying for? If IUI is covered by your insurance for multiple tries, I'd say tell them you got a +, what have you got to lose? However if this coming from your pocket I'd say air on the side of caution and keep it real.Click to expand...

I am paying for this myself. Nothing for infertility is cover, nothing, NADA! The dr isnt in on weekends, he is the one doing the procedure. I have gotten a + on CD 14 before, but very rarely. It would be my luck that it would happen after ive already paid for an IUI lol! I have no idea if he will "double check" me! This is just awful all around! :shrug:


----------



## timeforababy

Don't you ovulate 24-36-48 hours after a +opk so if you get a + on friday, then you might not ovulate until Monday?

Or am I confused with something else???

7dpo :D I have a high temp today :D but I think I'm coming down with a cold rather than actually being preggers. lol


----------



## ilovepiano

Kobuta said:


> Ilovepiano, can you imagine if your parents cleaned out your spare room, installed a cot and then put a replica baby in it! It's a rather dominating way to make a request isn't it! Luckily it works with chickens.

Oh gosh!! i'd be devastated and super angry at that!!! - glad that they don't have a cot to install and i know that they won't just go to buy one, lol! yesterday just browsing the different baby products available on the internet, i took a certain interest in cradles (gliding not rocking) so cute, and i think very good as well, they're small and they rock with baby's movements!! clever no? i saved the link just in case it happens one day.

My Ob/Gyn (or his secretary) sms'd me the new appt to say hello or not to the polypse. i hope it'd have fallen out. i'm in pain again, and again i don't know if it's bowels or period pain, as they feel much the same right now! anyway, the appt is for the 13th July when my Period should have been over and done with. I'll let you know what he says then. I hope i'll receive good news one way or another. I'm all achey again today :(


Lola the story about the baby outfit in the kitchen, well i guess if DH doesn't get food for me from there i'd be forced on a diet!! and speaking of baby clothes, how i wish i was preg with a girl!! some shops have really CUTE outfits!! lol, i'd get bankrupt if it was the case haha! i can never resist a cute piece of clothing! Hubby insists he doesn't want to know what the gender is if i'm pregnant, but i'd want to as i'd probably stock on some cute thingies


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> Don't you ovulate 24-36-48 hours after a +opk so if you get a + on friday, then you might not ovulate until Monday?
> 
> Or am I confused with something else???
> 
> 7dpo :D I have a high temp today :D but I think I'm coming down with a cold rather than actually being preggers. lol

yes but if i get a + on Friday, monday would be cutting it close, and lately ive been O ON the day i get my +:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Kobuta said:
> 
> 
> Lola the story about the baby outfit in the kitchen, well i guess if DH doesn't get food for me from there i'd be forced on a diet!! and speaking of baby clothes, how i wish i was preg with a girl!! some shops have really CUTE outfits!! lol, i'd get bankrupt if it was the case haha! i can never resist a cute piece of clothing! Hubby insists he doesn't want to know what the gender is if i'm pregnant, but i'd want to as i'd probably stock on some cute thingies
> 
> der and i havent talked about finding out the gender, we have talked about names and discipline, but none of the other stuff...guess we will talk about it if it ever happens. I try not to look at baby clothes, just depresses me too much.Click to expand...


----------



## Kobuta

I don't look at baby anything... I need a baby first. But then, I hardly even looked at baby things when I was pregnant. Given I was already up to 25 weeks I suspect I would have gone on a last minute shopping spree just to get essentials.

DH asked me whether we should consider adoption last night, in bed of all times! He's starting to stress. All I could tell him was not to worry himself and let me do all the worrying, it's inefficient if we both worry about the same thing :sad1:

On a better topic, spotting went away today, so my cycle is a bit better


----------



## Coconuts

Yey for a longer cycle. Could it be........ ?


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> der and i havent talked about finding out the gender, we have talked about names and discipline, but none of the other stuff...guess we will talk about it if it ever happens. I try not to look at baby clothes, just depresses me too much.

I know what you mean, but i also find them irresistibly cute! however.... AF is on the way, as the bleeding increased today. it's not a proper flow but i guess it's very soon. i took two painkillers, i was told that they could increase the flow but since i'm at home i did not care, and if it increases it means less pain. but no, still not flowing enough.


about me looking at baby things, a relative of mine has just had a baby, so maybe that's why i'm interested... it got me in the mood, but obviously just browsing, not buying!!


----------



## Jazavac

LolaM said:


> I have a question. As i told you, ill be starting IUI. My dr wants to keep with the same meds, since they work, no trigger shot or anyting. I am going to get my + on Thur or Fri. So here is my ? to you...If i dont get a + on thur, ill get it on Fri. If i get it on Fri, i wont be able to see the dr, thus no IUI this cycle...so should i call on thur and tell them i got a pos, even if i didnt, so i can get the IUI on friday?

I would talk to the clinic/dr. For us, without the insurance coverage (and they cover nothing at all infertility related), our medicated IUI would have cost us up to $6000 a cycle. Of course they would have been there for me on Christmas or New Year's at midnight, for that kind of money. Heck, I would have had them be there even for a lot less. 

I wouldn't lie about the plus, for sure, especially if paying out of pocket. But I wouldn't agree on a procedure that I pay for, of any sort, if they wouldn't be there during the right times. 

If it were completely free, unlimited and whatnot, sure, there'd be nothing to lose.


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm hoping the holiday thing does the trick for me. I'm due a short cycle this month, meaning I should O in around 5 days and I leave tomorrow for Rhodes.

I will be back to congratulate all the BFPs in just over 1 x week. Good Luck ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## timeforababy

Have a great holiday onebump! Don't get stuck in the traffic chaos. I heard some people were stuck on trains for 15 hours yesterday.


----------



## MrsChezek

Have a great trip onebump!!

Kubota - yay for end of spotting! Implantation maybe?? FX :hugs:


AFM, got beta back and it more than doubled to 500 so I'm happy! However my prog dropped by 10 to 26-28 :( I hope it doesn't drop anymore or I'll be going on Progesterone!! Damn old ovary! :growlmad: Happy weekend girls! xx


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I have a question. As i told you, ill be starting IUI. My dr wants to keep with the same meds, since they work, no trigger shot or anyting. I am going to get my + on Thur or Fri. So here is my ? to you...If i dont get a + on thur, ill get it on Fri. If i get it on Fri, i wont be able to see the dr, thus no IUI this cycle...so should i call on thur and tell them i got a pos, even if i didnt, so i can get the IUI on friday?
> 
> I would talk to the clinic/dr. For us, without the insurance coverage (and they cover nothing at all infertility related), our medicated IUI would have cost us up to $6000 a cycle. Of course they would have been there for me on Christmas or New Year's at midnight, for that kind of money. Heck, I would have had them be there even for a lot less.
> 
> I wouldn't lie about the plus, for sure, especially if paying out of pocket. But I wouldn't agree on a procedure that I pay for, of any sort, if they wouldn't be there during the right times.
> 
> If it were completely free, unlimited and whatnot, sure, there'd be nothing to lose.Click to expand...

I know its not idea, but like you said-if i go somewhere else, its a 4 hour drive, that mean on top of the $900 for the procedure, i pay for gas, food, hotels, days off work x how many days will i need to be there and how many trips for checkups and what not? so basically, its this dr or not at all...i get what i get and i dont throw a fit...now im off for a dip in the pool


----------



## MrsChezek

Big hugs *Lola*! :hugs:
You're doing the best you can with the cards you've been dealt. If you really think you'll get your +opk on Fri and Monday will be too late and you've already prepaid so it's not like you can just skip this cycle, then follow your gutt! You know your body best so follow your instincts :hugs: Enjoy the pool!!


----------



## Kobuta

Coconuts said:


> Yey for a longer cycle. Could it be........ ?

Nope!

Spotting a bit heavier today, but my poor body has been battling thrush for a whole month now and the spotting came out orange :sick: in any case, it's still premenstrual spotting, just taking a little longer to get to AF which means that the LP isn't quite as defective. It does still mean that spotting and shorter than i would like LP continues to be an issue for me despite fertility herbs. At least they have shaved a whole week off my cycle on the FP side so we get more chances.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Ladies. I have been MIA for a few days due to a hospital stay. I hope everyone is well. I will try to catch up on the thread. We missed the start of our SMEP inseminations and I am bummed about it but we are going to try to get an AI in today and tomorrow then again from the 5th til O which is due around the 7th. Things are a smidge complicated as our donor is in the national guard fighting the wildfires that are threatening our town and I had a 3 day stay in the hospital due to a migraine realated to my brain surgeries. I am determoined to get that egg though. This will make for a grat story to tell our LO some day. :)


----------



## Coconuts

Oh no Leah. Glad you're feeling better now. I'm sure you'll get your AI in time x


----------



## timeforababy

I'm 9 dpo :happydance:

One more day and I can test. I'm sure it's negative as I checked CP and it's low but something I'm doing is working. 

well, unless I start spotting tonight and then we have to rethink again. :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

Nooooo, Time, PMA! Isn't your LP usually 8 days???? This is a win win whatever I think! :af: stay away you b!£ch!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everything crossed :dust:


----------



## Kobuta

Glad you're getting further along with your LP, FX!


----------



## timeforababy

Thanks Coco and K. I'm trying not to think about it too much but we creeped to 9dpo last month too. I had blood in the evening when I wiped but I ignored it. Fingers crossed I am properly 9dpo. Anyways, nothing I can do now except pee a lot and see what is going on :D :D


Leah: :( Hope you're feeling better and that everything will work out!!

K : how is it going? Have the new girls started laying yet? I'd love some orpingtons but we can't keep chooks.


----------



## Kobuta

Got a second egg today but I think they're a bit big for the nesting box as they keep laying next to their food bowl :dohh:

I'm at CD2 today, disappointing but not unexpected. In six weeks or so we'll check DH's sperm again after i've had him on a few supplements for three months. Into 16th month of trying now. Almost six years since we decided we wanted a baby, crazy!


----------



## LeahMSta

Ok ladies. I have a confession to make and I hope it is well received. Here is the thing...because of my surgeries 2 years ago, it is not safe for me to carry a pregnancy and if I were to make it to term, labor could be life threatening. (keep reading...I promise I am not insanely defying doctors orders.) Therefore about a year ago my DP offered to carry a baby in what we lovingly call my "spare uterus". I have waited my whole life to be a mommy. Being pregnant was my dream. In grade school I did my 6th grade science project on conception to birth. I am the pilot on this TTC journey and my DP is the co pilot. That is why I always speak in plurals. "We" are going to inseminate, "our" cycle is a bit long etc. I hope you don't feel mislead in any way but I am 33 and DP is 34. She pees on anything I ask her to, has learned more about whats happening in her underpants than we ever thought possible, and says that I will be as pregnant as I can be when we finally concieve. I have just really come to trust you ladies and I don't want to feel deceptive any more. There really isn't a place for us here. I found a lesbians trying to concieve forum but no lesbians trying to concieve in which the partner who most wants to carry is not. LOL!! Perhaps I am being to particular. ;) I hope I am still welcome on the thread. I just wanted to get the truth in the open.


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> Ok ladies. I have a confession to make and I hope it is well received. Here is the thing...because of my surgeries 2 years ago, it is not safe for me to carry a pregnancy and if I were to make it to term, labor could be life threatening. (keep reading...I promise I am not insanely defying doctors orders.) Therefore about a year ago my DP offered to carry a baby in what we lovingly call my "spare uterus". I have waited my whole life to be a mommy. Being pregnant was my dream. In grade school I did my 6th grade science project on conception to birth. I am the pilot on this TTC journey and my DP is the co pilot. That is why I always speak in plurals. "We" are going to inseminate, "our" cycle is a bit long etc. I hope you don't feel mislead in any way but I am 33 and DP is 34. She pees on anything I ask her to, has learned more about whats happening in her underpants than we ever thought possible, and says that I will be as pregnant as I can be when we finally concieve. I have just really come to trust you ladies and I don't want to feel deceptive any more. There really isn't a place for us here. I found a lesbians trying to concieve forum but no lesbians trying to concieve in which the partner who most wants to carry is not. LOL!! Perhaps I am being to particular. ;) I hope I am still welcome on the thread. I just wanted to get the truth in the open.

Oh Leah! you're very brave! no problem from my end for you to stay here :kiss:


Updates from my end, AF showed yesterday finally, and it's not so heavy as last time, so i hope something in there has improved! if not, the doc will have to decide. I'm feeling fine, no particular moods/pains :flower:


----------



## Lisa40

Ah Leah, whether it's you or your partner carrying the baby it's still very much a joint effort and I'm sure you are still extremely welcome here. I wish my partner was as interested in what's happening to me lol! You and your partner will be going through this pregnancy together and if either of you need any help or support then we are here for you both :thumbup:
so sorry that it's not advisable for you to be pregnant though, but really pleased your partner is your willing co-pilot. I wish you both all the luck in the world :hugs:
xx


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Ok ladies. I have a confession to make and I hope it is well received. Here is the thing...because of my surgeries 2 years ago, it is not safe for me to carry a pregnancy and if I were to make it to term, labor could be life threatening. (keep reading...I promise I am not insanely defying doctors orders.) Therefore about a year ago my DP offered to carry a baby in what we lovingly call my "spare uterus". I have waited my whole life to be a mommy. Being pregnant was my dream. In grade school I did my 6th grade science project on conception to birth. I am the pilot on this TTC journey and my DP is the co pilot. That is why I always speak in plurals. "We" are going to inseminate, "our" cycle is a bit long etc. I hope you don't feel mislead in any way but I am 33 and DP is 34. She pees on anything I ask her to, has learned more about whats happening in her underpants than we ever thought possible, and says that I will be as pregnant as I can be when we finally concieve. I have just really come to trust you ladies and I don't want to feel deceptive any more. There really isn't a place for us here. I found a lesbians trying to concieve forum but no lesbians trying to concieve in which the partner who most wants to carry is not. LOL!! Perhaps I am being to particular. ;) I hope I am still welcome on the thread. I just wanted to get the truth in the open.



:hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

Leah : Awww....that is the sweetest thing ever!! What an awesome partner and enjoy every moment of the preg and being a mommy.


----------



## Coconuts

Leah, that's kind of what I thought was your story anyway. I've been cycle buddies with Ebelle a few times on another thread (although she's gone awol now) and she always talked about insemintation and their donor so I guess rightly or wrongly I assumed you were in the same position.
No issue with me at all. We're all women who want children after all. The only issue I'd have is if you confessed you were a pervy old single man masquarding as a TTC women getting whatever jollies one could get (you never know do you?)

Ummmmm, pregnancy could be life threatening!!??? Is there any way you could stand to see your partner carry your child? In the great scheme of things the end result will be the same, you'll both be parents. BUT I think we've all fantasized about carrying our babies and pregnancy and all that stuff that comes before parenthood begins.
When you do get pregnant, at what point does it get dangerous for you. How will the doctors be able to help you get to term or are you going into this knowing that baby will be born before term?
What a situation???!!
I'm sure I speak for us all when I say your honesty was very touching and we appreciate it. We talk about very personal and delicate things here with each other so it's only fair that you share and we listen to your personal and delicate issues too :hugs:


----------



## liltiger

*Leah*, your partner sounds amazing and clearly loves you like crazy. Everyone here has a slightly different battle but we are all after the same result. The best we can do is to deal with the cards we are given and try to make it work. I don't feel you have been deceptive in any way. The ladies on this thread are amazingly supportive, it does not surprise me that you feel like you can let your guard down now and share the details of your fight. It sounds to me like you will be a wonderful mother. :dust::dust:


----------



## LolaM

I did something ive never done, or allowed myself to do before...i faced it...stared my nemisis right in the aisle-i walked up and down each aisle in the Target baby section and felt...nothing. :shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Coco: that is exactly what I was saying. My partner IS the one who will be carrying. I decided to protect my health first so I can be the best mommy ever 2nd. My bain was herniated out of my skull and it got put back but the increased pressure of a pregnancy could do it again as could labor. I just regained the use of the right side of my body after my first sugery. That is something I would never willingly go through again. Not even for this dream. So my DP stepped up. She has never been terribly interested in the conception details before this. She tells me this is how she knows that we were always meant to be together. This means I can still live my dream.  I still get to be a mammy and plan and create the little life I have always wanted. I had a MC at 12 wks before we got together and that was my only pregnancy. Now I get to have another try. Just using my "spare uterus". Hahahaha!


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> I did something ive never done, or allowed myself to do before...i faced it...stared my nemisis right in the aisle-i walked up and down each aisle in the Target baby section and felt...nothing. :shrug:

:thumbup: 


Tonight was quite bad, we were watching the final of the euro2012 and at the end , they are showing all the children of the footballers running around the field. My heart broke a bit :(


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Coco: that is exactly what I was saying. My partner IS the one who will be carrying. I decided to protect my health first so I can be the best mommy ever 2nd. My bain was herniated out of my skull and it got put back but the increased pressure of a pregnancy could do it again as could labor. I just regained the use of the right side of my body after my first sugery. That is something I would never willingly go through again. Not even for this dream. So my DP stepped up. She has never been terribly interested in the conception details before this. She tells me this is how she knows that we were always meant to be together. This means I can still live my dream.  I still get to be a mammy and plan and create the little life I have always wanted. I had a MC at 12 wks before we got together and that was my only pregnancy. Now I get to have another try. Just using my "spare uterus". Hahahaha!


The universe has a plan for us all and it must be some cosmic joke on me because i just counted my days until my next cycle fertile time and would you friggin believe, it falls on a Friday and Saturday again--I am so friggin ready to give up on this shit and call it quits! I cant win!](*,)


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I did something ive never done, or allowed myself to do before...i faced it...stared my nemisis right in the aisle-i walked up and down each aisle in the Target baby section and felt...nothing. :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Tonight was quite bad, we were watching the final of the euro2012 and at the end , they are showing all the children of the footballers running around the field. My heart broke a bit :(Click to expand...


:hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Lola, Is it possible for you to maybe see if your family doc could reffer you to someone who they know and trust that is a fertility specialist? I only ask because scheduling could be a huge deal. I understand you have established a relationship with your family doc but maybe he can suggest someone equally as trustworthy?


----------



## MrsChezek

timeforababy said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I did something ive never done, or allowed myself to do before...i faced it...stared my nemisis right in the aisle-i walked up and down each aisle in the Target baby section and felt...nothing. :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Tonight was quite bad, we were watching the final of the euro2012 and at the end , they are showing all the children of the footballers running around the field. My heart broke a bit :(Click to expand...

Mine too *time*!!! I totally teared up :cry: I sooooooo wished I had a little one (and a hot Spanish footballer for a husband!!!! :haha: j/k of course)


----------



## MrsChezek

LeahMSta said:


> Lola, Is it possible for you to maybe see if your family doc could reffer you to someone who they know and trust that is a fertility specialist? I only ask because scheduling could be a huge deal. I understand you have established a relationship with your family doc but maybe he can suggest someone equally as trustworthy?

*Lola* mentioned earlier this weekend that this is the only doc in the area that can do her IUI as the next nearest one is 2 or even 3 hours away!!!!! SO that isn't an option for her. However, I wonder if your doc *Lola* would be willing to educate some other local doc he or she trusts near you about how to do your specialized IUI?? I dunno...it's hard!!! I really really feel for you hun :hugs:


AND *Leah*, I find your story super inspiring! Regardless of whatever obstacles life has put before you, you are fighting for your dream and doing it with a big friendly smile. It takes a lot of strength not to just sulk and give up. I wish you nothing but the best of luck!!!!:thumbup: And on a side note, two of my gay friends just got married a month ago and they really really want a baby asap. They however don't have a 'spare uterus' so they are combing the area for surrogates - so I'm glad you were blessed with a spare one cause their search is proving to be quite hard :hugs: I wish I had already had all my kids so I could do it for them...makes me sad to not be able to help them.


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Lola, Is it possible for you to maybe see if your family doc could reffer you to someone who they know and trust that is a fertility specialist? I only ask because scheduling could be a huge deal. I understand you have established a relationship with your family doc but maybe he can suggest someone equally as trustworthy?

its my gyno, and he is a fertility specialist. I have no coverage for fertility, so i pay out of pocket and to go somewhere else would be out of my budget. I just have to work with the hand ive been dealt, and maybe ill get lucky and AF will change her flight plans or vanish all together???


----------



## MrsChezek

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Lola, Is it possible for you to maybe see if your family doc could reffer you to someone who they know and trust that is a fertility specialist? I only ask because scheduling could be a huge deal. I understand you have established a relationship with your family doc but maybe he can suggest someone equally as trustworthy?
> 
> its my gyno, and he is a fertility specialist. I have no coverage for fertility, so i pay out of pocket and to go somewhere else would be out of my budget. I just have to work with the hand ive been dealt, and maybe ill get lucky and AF will change her flight plans or vanish all together???Click to expand...

I second that!!! She should just disappear forever...stay away you :witch:!!!!! But if you *must* come, please do so in a timely manner that will shift Lola's O to a nonweekend :thumbup:

:dust: to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

:hug: Ladies, I just want to say thank you all for being so supportive. I feel incredibly fortunate to have an awesome group of women to be on this journey with! (Even is Coco was a bit confused :haha:) The rest of you have all be so open and welcoming and no one said anything negative. Not only that but I feel like you knowing where I am coming from makes me even more relaxed abou tthe process. Not having to hide behind plural pronouns feels good. Truthfully I was more worried about not being the carrying parent than I was about being gay. :shrug: I had another woman on a thread where I explained the same thing suggest that I may want to try starting a thread as I am technically not the one TTC and maybe I could find others that way instead of sharing hers. :cry: Could you imagine the title of that thread? 'Not personally TTTC but TTC via partner's parts. Anyone else?' :rofl: I guess I can understand why she felt that way. All of my info is second hand and I am not REALLY on the same path as you guys but we all want the same results. :baby:

Lola, I hope this is your last cycle of even having to think about it. You deserve that BFP after working so hard for it. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> :hug: Ladies, I just want to say thank you all for being so supportive. I feel incredibly fortunate to have an awesome group of women to be on this journey with! (Even is Coco was a bit confused :haha:) The rest of you have all be so open and welcoming and no one said anything negative. Not only that but I feel like you knowing where I am coming from makes me even more relaxed abou tthe process. Not having to hide behind plural pronouns feels good. Truthfully I was more worried about not being the carrying parent than I was about being gay. :shrug: I had another woman on a thread where I explained the same thing suggest that I may want to try starting a thread as I am technically not the one TTC and maybe I could find others that way instead of sharing hers. :cry: Could you imagine the title of that thread? 'Not personally TTTC but TTC via partner's parts. Anyone else?' :rofl: I guess I can understand why she felt that way. All of my info is second hand and I am not REALLY on the same path as you guys but we all want the same results. :baby:
> 
> Lola, I hope this is your last cycle of even having to think about it. You deserve that BFP after working so hard for it. :hugs:

We dont discriminate, anyone who struggles is welcome, although i imagine we wont find too many dudes on this website! Unless we get that woman that turned into a maaaan...hmmmm. ha ha...how about '3 way TTC' that should get some interest...:dohh::blush: I am one sick ticket!


----------



## Jazavac

Leah, that was a very nice, intimate story to share! In terms of the thread here, or the forum itself, who cares which partner is carrying the pregnancy, really? I mean, okay, I am the pregnant part of our little team, but my husband did his side of the story, too. He could have, as well, started a thread or joined a forum. Many non-carrying partners, regardless of their gender, actually do. Sometimes because they're more interested, sometimes because they happen to be the more knowledgeable one. And who cares.

I'm very glad you've got it all figured out. You don't have to give birth to a baby to be a good parent. Fathers can be as good, or better than mothers, and they sure don't at all get pregnant. Adoptive mothers can be good, and awesome, too. So you will be an awesome one, I'm sure. Putting your life at risk wouldn't at all make sense or be a smart thing to do.


----------



## timeforababy

temp dropped this morning so i already knew. went to pee in a cup, wiped and it was red. :cry:

so i'm out (as per dragon's den voice, only applicable if you know the TV show).

I know now that I won't be able to get pregnant without medical intervention :(

And it sounds really stupid but I really just want to be able to use a HPT :cry:


----------



## timeforababy

MrsChezek said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I did something ive never done, or allowed myself to do before...i faced it...stared my nemisis right in the aisle-i walked up and down each aisle in the Target baby section and felt...nothing. :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Tonight was quite bad, we were watching the final of the euro2012 and at the end , they are showing all the children of the footballers running around the field. My heart broke a bit :(Click to expand...
> 
> Mine too *time*!!! I totally teared up :cry: I sooooooo wished I had a little one (and a hot Spanish footballer for a husband!!!! :haha: j/k of course)Click to expand...

No offence MrsC and I know what you mean, but at least you're knocked up right?


----------



## Coconuts

LeahMSta said:


> Coco: that is exactly what I was saying. My partner IS the one who will be carrying. I decided to protect my health first so I can be the best mommy ever 2nd. My bain was herniated out of my skull and it got put back but the increased pressure of a pregnancy could do it again as could labor. I just regained the use of the right side of my body after my first sugery. That is something I would never willingly go through again. Not even for this dream. So my DP stepped up. She has never been terribly interested in the conception details before this. She tells me this is how she knows that we were always meant to be together. This means I can still live my dream.  I still get to be a mammy and plan and create the little life I have always wanted. I had a MC at 12 wks before we got together and that was my only pregnancy. Now I get to have another try. Just using my "spare uterus". Hahahaha!

:dohh: I'm such a noodle head! :dohh: I'm on the same page now. I think. So is your chart in the sig actually your partner's chart? Everything I said remains unchanged :coolio:



LolaM said:


> The universe has a plan for us all and it must be some cosmic joke on me because i just counted my days until my next cycle fertile time and would you friggin believe, it falls on a Friday and Saturday again--I am so friggin ready to give up on this shit and call it quits! I cant win!](*,)

Lola, it's such a hard road and why it has to be a harder road for some than others is a mystery and no fair at all. I'm sorry you're feeling at the end of it all. I hope this is just a low point and you'll get your fighting spirit back soon.
Very brave of you to face the baby section! Maybe you felt nothing because you're in a self preservation mode. So many hugs to you sweet pea. Like Mrs said, if AF has to come I hope she does so in a way that you can get your timely IUI. How are you set for this O? The weekend right?



timeforababy said:


> temp dropped this morning so i already knew. went to pee in a cup, wiped and it was red. :cry:
> 
> so i'm out (as per dragon's den voice, only applicable if you know the TV show).
> 
> I know now that I won't be able to get pregnant without medical intervention :(
> 
> And it sounds really stupid but I really just want to be able to use a HPT :cry:

:hugs:
I'm so sorry Time. TTC is very very tough.
Silver lining? 9 day LP.... better than seven or eight! HPTs are only fun when they're positive. A BFN for me is worse than not testing. You'll get your fun with a HPT. Never give up. The body and mind a very complex and inextricably linked, you never know when they might align. :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Yes Coco. That is my partner's chart. She temps and puts it on a post it bedside and I work the fertility friend magic first thing each morning.


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: Leah, i agree with all the comments shared, i have no right to judge other people, but help in any way i can instead :) I know i can be a stingy tongue sometimes (not here but in real life) but whenever someone confides in me something so personal, i can't help but respect and love them more :thumbup: all the best :flower:


----------



## Kobuta

Leah, it is great that you're able to do it together. Usually blokes don't get quite so involved. This way you're able to share the TTC experience, you get to stress and she gets to poas and temp, and you're in it together


----------



## Kobuta

I'm at CD3 today and I've developed period pain that has spread from my uterus all up the whole of my back and I've been having trouble standing up due to headaches and nausea. Not a nice way to celebrate return of the witch. I'm planning to go back to my naturopath and/or go to another naturopath to look into the excessive estrogen I appear to be having and also the month-long thrush infection. My current naturopath doesn't offer live blood microscopy which I need as a service to help me keep infections under control.


----------



## joeys3453

hey ladies i took a test this morning and it was negative!:cry: so i stopped taking my progesterone and af should be here probably tomorrow! I was so hoping this IUI would work instead it is another heart break. i just feel like a failure. who knew this would be that difficult.

time i am sorry af showed up for you!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

aw no joeys :( I was so sure this one would be yours. 

Are you going for another one cycle? I'm going to call a clinic later today, just psyching myself up for it, it's scary (both emotionally and money wise!!)


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> aw no joeys :( I was so sure this one would be yours.
> 
> Are you going for another one cycle? I'm going to call a clinic later today, just psyching myself up for it, it's scary (both emotionally and money wise!!)

thanks time!:hugs: i am sure we will do another cycle since i think they will do 6 so we still have 2 more. I believe hd will agree to do it. good luck with the clinic. I would call your insurance company also to check on what they cover. the clinic should have someone also that you can talk to. it is a little overwhelming at first but it really made me feel better knowing that I am doing everything I can. so good luck!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> thanks time!:hugs: i am sure we will do another cycle since i think they will do 6 so we still have 2 more. I believe hd will agree to do it. good luck with the clinic. I would call your insurance company also to check on what they cover. the clinic should have someone also that you can talk to. it is a little overwhelming at first but it really made me feel better knowing that I am doing everything I can. so good luck!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

No insurance for me. The NHS won't pay for anything so everything is out of pocket. I'm kinda scared. £185 for the consultation, bloods £160+£105, ultrasound £165. If we go down IUI it's £695 + meds (if required), IVF is £3195 + drugs (varies from £800-£2500). 

I'm kinda sad and lonely and angry with myself for all of this. I'm so so so so so impressed at your patience and expectation on here. It really is something so demoralising to have AF.


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> No insurance for me. The NHS won't pay for anything so everything is out of pocket. I'm kinda scared. £185 for the consultation, bloods £160+£105, ultrasound £165. If we go down IUI it's £695 + meds (if required), IVF is £3195 + drugs (varies from £800-£2500).
> 
> I'm kinda sad and lonely and angry with myself for all of this. I'm so so so so so impressed at your patience and expectation on here. It really is something so demoralising to have AF.

Oh i am so sorry about the money part that is never good that insurance doesn't cover. I don't understand why they don't want to cover people that need the help to conceive a child. But people that won't children are covered! :nope:

Don't feel lonely or sad! we are here for you but I totally know how you feel. It is hard to talk to other people about this stuff because they just do not know what we are going through. :hugs:It isn't your fault you can't think like that even though I know what you are feeling and thinking like because I wonder if I would have done things different when I was younger would I be able to concieve? I feel that i am just doing everything I can to help my chances at conceiving. I know that the % isn't much higher with the IUI but it is about the same with us just :sex: so I figure why not try with more help! hoping one of these times have got to work:shrug::dohh: haha

I know af sucks and I am sorry she shows up just remember to let yourself have a little pitty party because I seem to do that and then after a day or two remember you got a fresh cycle and hopefully this is going to be it!!!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

so I just found out I got a $430 raise each month! I am so happy!:happydance:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> The universe has a plan for us all and it must be some cosmic joke on me because i just counted my days until my next cycle fertile time and would you friggin believe, it falls on a Friday and Saturday again--I am so friggin ready to give up on this shit and call it quits! I cant win!](*,)
> 
> Lola, it's such a hard road and why it has to be a harder road for some than others is a mystery and no fair at all. I'm sorry you're feeling at the end of it all. I hope this is just a low point and you'll get your fighting spirit back soon.
> Very brave of you to face the baby section! Maybe you felt nothing because you're in a self preservation mode. So many hugs to you sweet pea. Like Mrs said, if AF has to come I hope she does so in a way that you can get your timely IUI. How are you set for this O? The weekend right?Click to expand...

It looks like Ill get a + thur or friday and the last few months ive been O on the day i get my +, so yeah, soemtime between thur and saturday is my guess.


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> hey ladies i took a test this morning and it was negative!:cry: so i stopped taking my progesterone and af should be here probably tomorrow! I was so hoping this IUI would work instead it is another heart break. i just feel like a failure. who knew this would be that difficult.
> 
> time i am sorry af showed up for you!:hugs::hugs:

Oh Joeys :hug: to you.


----------



## ilovepiano

sorry i tried to post a pic but was unsuccessful. Maybe the link would help...

I wanted to say, what do you think about this, it is what i'd call a delicious baby :D!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=445378365495285&set=a.195260633840394.48041.107949332571525&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## MrsChezek

timeforababy said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I did something ive never done, or allowed myself to do before...i faced it...stared my nemisis right in the aisle-i walked up and down each aisle in the Target baby section and felt...nothing. :shrug:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Tonight was quite bad, we were watching the final of the euro2012 and at the end , they are showing all the children of the footballers running around the field. My heart broke a bit :(Click to expand...
> 
> Mine too *time*!!! I totally teared up :cry: I sooooooo wished I had a little one (and a hot Spanish footballer for a husband!!!! :haha: j/k of course)Click to expand...
> 
> No offence MrsC and I know what you mean, but at least you're knocked up right?Click to expand...

Sorry. I was just sharing that I felt the same way. Yeah I got the knocked up part but I'm not guaranteed a sticky bean so I guess until I'm holding a LO in my hands, I'll be worried and wistful of those that already have one. But I'm sorry. This is a TTC thread and I guess I'm not TTC at the mo so I'll shut up :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys :sad1: I'm so sorry. AF can be so bitter. I'm happy to hear you're still forging ahead. Congrats on the payrise!!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

ilovepiano said:


> Oh Joeys :hug: to you.

thanks ilovepiano! how are you feeling?



Coconuts said:


> Joeys :sad1: I'm so sorry. AF can be so bitter. I'm happy to hear you're still forging ahead. Congrats on the payrise!!!!!

coco thanks it does suck I am starting to get cramps and am expecting af to show up sometime today.:cry: but I let myself have a drink last night and a caramel roll and caramel/vanilla chiller this morning. it is very tasty and well deserved! haha.


----------



## joeys3453

so here is a picture from our trip to the MN Twins game this past weekend!
 



Attached Files:







CIMG7044.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kobuta

Lovely photo!!


----------



## Jazavac

Nice photo!

I've not yet been to the Target field. Or any game, for that matter, other than a couple local horrors. I have to admit that I can't really imagine lasting through the whole thing ever; I seem to find baseball to be one of the most boring sports. :/


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Oh Joeys :hug: to you.
> 
> thanks ilovepiano! how are you feeling?Click to expand...

Thanks for asking Joeys, i'm ok, it was AF - it visited last Saturday, but i'm ready to re-try again. I haven't been TTC for long as those without penetration unfortunately don't count but i think we solved that problem :thumbup: So now it's up to God/chance/destiny/luck or whatever else. i plan on purchasing the fertility monitor as well, as since i'm not temping it can help take the guesswork away :winkwink: and you? how are you doing?


i did a little crazy thing this week. a well known shop has got stickers that one can use for a nursery. they were so cute! so i bought some of them and i'm saving them just in case it happens some day. If it doesn't i'll give them away.... lol.... couldn't resist! Am i mad yet?


----------



## LolaM

I can't sleeeeep...I start opk today


----------



## Kobuta

I think TTC automatically makes us mad ilovepiano... By the very nature of it.... We're doing the same things over and over and we wait for a different result!!

I'm going to do something different this month.... My last two cycles were excessively estrogenic and while all the ewcm was great, I'm paying for it now with very severe period pain. So I'm changing my herbal formula to take out the herb that's most likely ben boosting the estrogen, and I'm going to replace it with a different supplement that balances estrogen.


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> I can't sleeeeep...I start opk today

shhhh, quietly whispering.... "good luck" shhhh.....
:hugs: :flower:


----------



## ilovepiano

Kobuta said:


> I think TTC automatically makes us mad ilovepiano... By the very nature of it.... We're doing the same things over and over and we wait for a different result!!

lol! i'm just surrounded by an overdose of people around me who had a baby or are expecting.... and it's leaving the influence on me!! but i'm waiting :coffee: till the day i can try again.... 5th day of cycle today....


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys you're so beautiful!
Those are going to be some cute kidsters that you two are going to have! PMA xxx


----------



## LolaM

Negative opk today..,gettin my hair did tuning in tokyo. Come IN Tokyo...lol


----------



## ilovepiano

what day are you in Lola? a doc said that O is usually between 13-16 however i don't believe him. mine was on day 11 last cycle. let's see this one... i'm on Cd5 so it's still early for me. Good luck!


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> what day are you in Lola? a doc said that O is usually between 13-16 however i don't believe him. mine was on day 11 last cycle. let's see this one... i'm on Cd5 so it's still early for me. Good luck!

Im CD 11. I start testing on day 11 because ive never ever everrrr gotten a + on CD 10, and i did only once on CD 11, so i dont waste a test on CD 10. the CD 13-16 is a myth. Sometimes i get my + on 12, sometimes on 13 rarely on 14 and never past that. 
Im not too worried about it, this is all going to work out, it has to. There is no other way. I just dropped a nice chunk of change on my hair color, cut and eyebrow waxing. Next week Ill get my pedi and then the week after THAT ill be back to work and ill be all beautified and ready to go back! :bodyb::rofl::roll:


----------



## Kobuta

CD6 today, finally getting the heavy AF, it seems the first 5 days of my AF were warmup. Thank god that means I'll be done in a few more days.


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> the CD 13-16 is a myth.

I kind of figured that out as well lol! he was so sure!! and he's one of the top docs here! as soon as i mentioned the fertility monitor he went green, told me not to buy it as it is for irregular periods (and it isn't true) and that O is between those days. Lol! But i'm buying it and not going to listen to him! :haha:


----------



## Kobuta

I think most people do ovulate 13-16 but like anything there are always exceptions.


----------



## Jazavac

I wouldn't rely on what is written in the books. Those are just some basic guidelines.


----------



## ilovepiano

Kobuta said:


> I think most people do ovulate 13-16 but like anything there are always exceptions.

I am one of them lol! and still got a 28 day cycle :wacko:


----------



## LolaM

I got a - OPK today but i tested way earlier than i normally do, so i may try again later in the day. I usualy do it after work, which is after 4 but im not on MY time anymore, im on the DR time.


----------



## Coconuts

I hope you catch it when ever you test. Flippin DR time. Sometimes so inconvenient.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Ladies! Just got caught up. I hope that everyone is well today. Vacation was lovely and so is being home ;-). DP got her "smile" yesterday evenong and today. We missed temping this morning due to vacation coming to an end at an ungodly hour of the morning. We had to be on the shuttle to the airport between 3 and 4 am. The last couple days havent been huge increases but we are doing another insemination today and will continue daily until O has ACTUALLY happened. Our donor is on board and ready to go. I have a really good feeling but I am going to try not to obsess over it. I believe it is now time for a vacation recovery nap. I am exhausted.


----------



## Coconuts

Welcome back, it's all go!!!! +OPK, inseminations are ready and waiting...
:dust:


----------



## MrsChezek

joeys3453 said:


> so here is a picture from our trip to the MN Twins game this past weekend!

You guys are so cute! I'm so sorry about the BFN :hugs: But you'll make beautiful babies soon!!! FX :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

LeahMSta said:


> Hi Ladies! Just got caught up. I hope that everyone is well today. Vacation was lovely and so is being home ;-). DP got her "smile" yesterday evenong and today. We missed temping this morning due to vacation coming to an end at an ungodly hour of the morning. We had to be on the shuttle to the airport between 3 and 4 am. The last couple days havent been huge increases but we are doing another insemination today and will continue daily until O has ACTUALLY happened. Our donor is on board and ready to go. I have a really good feeling but I am going to try not to obsess over it. I believe it is now time for a vacation recovery nap. I am exhausted.

Woo hoo!!! GL and FX
:dust:
:hug:


----------



## LolaM

Nothing yet, but ive got some PS ive got to use before they expire. I dont usualy POAS so many times in 1 day but i want to be sure i catch the surge as soon as it starts so if it happens later tongiht i can call the dr first thing and hopefully they can squeeze me in. We have to forgo SMEP tonight incase they can get me in, if not, hubs has a good amount of :spermy:stored up. Another cycle--HERE WE COME! :thumbup: :sex:


----------



## timeforababy

Kobuta said:


> I think most people do ovulate 13-16 but like anything there are always exceptions.

I'm an exception :) 30-32 day cycles but I don't ovulate until d21-d23.

Hope your AF is on her way out and you've adjusted the herbs? Have you started seeing another naturopath?


joeys: awww..thanks for sharing, you guys are so cute. Where are you now in your cycle?


CD4, started soy 100mg last night and I called the clinic. I'm on the waiting for the open day. The clinic has a 33% success rate for IVF in women under 35 but only 23% over 35 so I'm at crunch time I think. Since I'm subfertile already under 35 it's going to be expensive if I keep waiting.

I've also seen another clinic where you pay £6500 for 3 rounds of IVF minus drugs so that works out much cheaper. Most people seem to need more than 1 round so I'm very tempted. 

It's been a seriously emotional time. I'm also going to try and lose a bit of weight so my BMI drops from 27 to 25. It's about 6 kilos (14lbs, I think).


----------



## Coconuts

The three rounds deal sounds pretty good! 
It's serious money isn't it - what's DH's involvement / point of view? On board 100%?


----------



## Lisa40

& if it works first time is there any kind of refund for the other 2 times?
x


----------



## Kobuta

I would think that a TTC forum would be statistically overpopulated with women who's cycles are not in the normal range xx Mine's not normal either unless I take herbs.

I haven't been taking any this cycle though, I've been too unwell :-(


----------



## ilovepiano

Time, Lisa, Kobuta, all the best for this cycle!

i'm on CD 7, nearing the BD'ing time....


----------



## LeahMSta

Morning ladies. I am up and getting ready to try and start my workday. I hope it goes by quickly as I am a bit distracted and not feeling terribly productive this morning. We got in a PM insem last night and will have another tonight. I am going to try to be a bit less bonkers this wait than I have managed to be the last few. It is like the 2ww consumes me. All I can do is wonder and obsess and my poor DP gets so tired of the usual questions..."how do your boobs feel" "Any cramping or twinging" "what's happening in your underpants" (cm check) and her personal favorite that starts around 4dpo "are you pregnant yet?" What is hilarious is that its not just me that harasses her. Her mom, both of our best friends, the donor....all ask her if she's pregnant yet non-stop until AF shows up. So this month I am goin gto focus on our home and my health as I am still not feeling very well even after my hospital stay and have dr appts and MRIs scheduled for the next few weeks to determine if it is an issue that will require another surgical intervention. I'm so luck to have a "spare uterus" so that my health concerns won't rob me of ttc. Plus the wait will equally distract me from wondering if there is another brain surgery in my future. win/win if you ask me. :) I hope everyone is well. We're justr waiting for our crosshairs on FF but I am worried about the effect of the travel and such or reliability. I guess nothing to do but wait and see.


----------



## LolaM

What is that saying about a watched pot...still no + so we are still waiting. If nothing this afternoon I'm calling abt a monday appt:coffee:The smileys need a guy strumming his fingers


----------



## ilovepiano

Leah, good luck for your hospital appts, let us know the outcome please! :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies sorry haven't been on here lately. On vacation or took two days off. It is nice. Had cd. 3 appointment. Today they put me on clomid. This time so we will see I guess.


----------



## LolaM

FML-at 3 my OPK was still neg so i called the dr and got a monday appt since ill O sometime this weekend, monday morning should be in plenty of time.


----------



## Coconuts

I'd say that's FMW!!!!! You get better timing that way - whoop.


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> I'd say that's FMW!!!!! You get better timing that way - whoop.

We totaly blew our SMEP because we were "saving up" for the big day. Maybe this delayed O is a good sign. :thumbup:


----------



## LolaM

ok NOW i have a problem...I so can NOT deal with this...according to FF and my temps ive O'd but according to my OPK i still have NOT O'd I know i didnt miss it on my OPK because ive been testing several times a day...I have an appt for an IUI on Monday and I have no idea if its too late...I dont want to do this....Ive never had an issue with my OPK for as long as ive been using them and its been almost a year now. I can not BELIEVE this! FML!


----------



## LeahMSta

Well...I'm not sure when the little eggy is gonna come out and play. LH surge started 3 days ago and ended 2 but our temp didn't really move much. I guess we'll just keep putting swimmers in there until O is confirmed. Our poor donor is hanging in there. He said that between us, his GF and his mom coming to visit, he has had more than enough of accomodating ladies for a few weeks. LOL! I suspect we will ovulate tomorrow because cd19 has been the lucky one for the last 2 cycles.


----------



## LolaM

ok a new low...i just wnt digging through the trash for my OPKS. I took a pic but im not sure if i know how to put it on here...in the pic, its clear that YESTERDAY was a positive, but the smiley was negative and i had a temp rise on Thur??? this is messed up...now i have to disappoint hubs and tell him its not going to happen this month...i think the universe doesnt want me to have this IUI
ok i think ive got it now...oye this is a tough one:dohh:oh 
sorry the one on the right is from yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







blech.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> ok a new low...i just wnt digging through the trash for my OPKS. I took a pic but im not sure if i know how to put it on here...in the pic, its clear that YESTERDAY was a positive, but the smiley was negative??? this is messed up...now i have to disappoint hubs and tell him its not going to happen this month...i think the universe doesnt want me to have this IUI

:shrug: Maybe just DTD with hubby tonight and lessen the blow but take advantage of the timing? SOmething is better than nothing right. Maybe you'll get lucky and not need IUI at all! :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> ok a new low...i just wnt digging through the trash for my OPKS. I took a pic but im not sure if i know how to put it on here...in the pic, its clear that YESTERDAY was a positive, but the smiley was negative??? this is messed up...now i have to disappoint hubs and tell him its not going to happen this month...i think the universe doesnt want me to have this IUI
> 
> :shrug: Maybe just DTD with hubby tonight and lessen the blow but take advantage of the timing? SOmething is better than nothing right. Maybe you'll get lucky and not need IUI at all! :hugs:Click to expand...

right...I dont want to waste money on an IUI if im not even sure of the timing.


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> ok a new low...i just wnt digging through the trash for my OPKS. I took a pic but im not sure if i know how to put it on here...in the pic, its clear that YESTERDAY was a positive, but the smiley was negative??? this is messed up...now i have to disappoint hubs and tell him its not going to happen this month...i think the universe doesnt want me to have this IUI
> 
> :shrug: Maybe just DTD with hubby tonight and lessen the blow but take advantage of the timing? SOmething is better than nothing right. Maybe you'll get lucky and not need IUI at all! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> right...I dont want to waste money on an IUI if im not even sure of the timing.Click to expand...

I can only imagine how frustrating this is for you. I wish I had some amazing words of wsdom but all I have is this pretty daisy. :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Lola, how mega super frustrating!!!!!!!!! What made you dig around in the trash?
I read your post before you posted the pic and looked at your chart and wondered what the +OPK was doing there then all was explained. 
How flippin' frustrating!!!!
If I were you I'd cancel the IUI and BD with hubby ASAP if you haven't already. If the IUI is coming out of your own pocket in full then I'd at least wait for a cycle when the timing is bang on. I'm sure your Doctor will understand you postponing it. If not then he's a money grabbing little rodent.
All is not lost if you can get some BD in. Do you have any in the last few days to cover your back a little? If not, make the next one count!
Grrrrrrrrrrr. Naughty late developing OPK!


----------



## LeahMSta

:happydance: Another insemination done. We are feelin lucky. I just need this stinking eggy to come out and play so that I can have my :baby: already. :haha: Work is so slow and I am bored out of my mind today. Better than the alternative though. :coffee:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Oh Lola, how mega super frustrating!!!!!!!!! What made you dig around in the trash?
> I read your post before you posted the pic and looked at your chart and wondered what the +OPK was doing there then all was explained.
> How flippin' frustrating!!!!
> If I were you I'd cancel the IUI and BD with hubby ASAP if you haven't already. If the IUI is coming out of your own pocket in full then I'd at least wait for a cycle when the timing is bang on. I'm sure your Doctor will understand you postponing it. If not then he's a money grabbing little rodent.
> All is not lost if you can get some BD in. Do you have any in the last few days to cover your back a little? If not, make the next one count!
> Grrrrrrrrrrr. Naughty late developing OPK!


We BD yesterday. I went through the trash because it suddenly occured to me that even though there wasnt a SMILEY, those test still have lines and i wanted to see if the lines were darker yesterday and i also found my dipstick so i was able to compare those. Funny thing--I dont usualy do 2 tests and i dont test so many times in one day...ive lost my MIIIND!


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> Ok ladies. I have a confession to make

I know everyone has already said, but just wanted to add my support. I can only imagine how difficult it must be for you, but am delighted you have a team in the background to make you a baby. 



timeforababy said:


> temp dropped this morning so i already knew. went to pee in a cup, wiped and it was red. :cry:
> 
> so i'm out (as per dragon's den voice, only applicable if you know the TV show).
> 
> I know now that I won't be able to get pregnant without medical intervention :(
> 
> And it sounds really stupid but I really just want to be able to use a HPT :cry:


Time, this is awful news. I know we go over this, but it really gets to me. I know I may not get any IVF, but I also know I'm getting tested on NHS. I can't believe they won't even do your bloods. It's not fair. I need to lower my BMI too, infact I'm too embarrassed to actually weigh myself just now. This summer I NEED to make a difference for a few reasons. 



joeys3453 said:


> hey ladies i took a test this morning and it was negative!:cry: so i stopped taking my progesterone and af should be here probably tomorrow! I was so hoping this IUI would work instead it is another heart break. i just feel like a failure. who knew this would be that difficult.
> 
> time i am sorry af showed up for you!:hugs::hugs:

:hugs: How rubbish!! I loved your photo, gorgeous ;)



MrsChezek said:


> Sorry. I was just sharing that I felt the same way. Yeah I got the knocked up part but I'm not guaranteed a sticky bean so I guess until I'm holding a LO in my hands, I'll be worried and wistful of those that already have one. But I'm sorry. This is a TTC thread and I guess I'm not TTC at the mo so I'll shut up :hugs:

Not at all, you are allowed to share :hugs: And I'm sure this is the sticky, I have my fx'd (if only that was all it took ;) )



LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> ok a new low...i just wnt digging through the trash for my OPKS. I took a pic but im not sure if i know how to put it on here...in the pic, its clear that YESTERDAY was a positive, but the smiley was negative??? this is messed up...now i have to disappoint hubs and tell him its not going to happen this month...i think the universe doesnt want me to have this IUI
> 
> :shrug: Maybe just DTD with hubby tonight and lessen the blow but take advantage of the timing? SOmething is better than nothing right. Maybe you'll get lucky and not need IUI at all! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> right...I dont want to waste money on an IUI if im not even sure of the timing.Click to expand...

GL :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

Ok chartting experts, I need some eyes. (Coco...I'm talking to you) DP got her smiley our last night in Vegas she tested again the following evening and it was still smiling. (I told you she pees on everything I ask her to) so here we are days later with no crosshairs. I am trying to decide if we should keep inseminating or if it is time to settle into the wait. We have an insem scheduled for today but do you think that we should keep going?


----------



## Coconuts

Well, there was a bit of a slow rise last month but it's so hard to know for sure because we're missing so many pre-O temps. So the last three temps this month could also be the start of the LP with another slow rise. Your LP initial rise was around 97.5 last month too but again, we can't be completely sure that O was CD19 last month because we don't have that much charting history to have an established LP length.
I might say O for this month could have been CD16 or maybe 17???

But, last month you (you and your spare uterus) had a +OPK on CD12 and O did not follow that one. Then there was the travel. You said the last OPK was the last day of Vegas. Travel can delay Ovulation so they say so it's possible that you were gearing up to O and then didn't due to traveling?

I think Gdane coined the phrase (although I can't quite remember who to credit??) _*When in doubt, hump it out*_. Or inseminate in your case.

Try taking the temps out for days 5 and 9 and see what FF does.
(FF fiddling is not advised though as you could encourage ill advised crosshairs, stop the insems only to discover FF takes away or moves your crosshairs at a later date! :shock:)

Not much help, sorry. More of an analysis than anything else. I say, if you can, keep going just to be sure.


----------



## LolaM

I think im going to put my thermy away and call it this month. Ive got one more week before i have to re-enter the real world, at least part time anyways. Thanks for all your kind words and your support.:hugs2:


----------



## MrsChezek

LolaM said:


> I think im going to put my thermy away and call it this month. Ive got one more week before i have to re-enter the real world, at least part time anyways. Thanks for all your kind words and your support.:hugs2:

:hugs: Do what you need to do to relax and take care of yourself. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you regardless of what you end up doing! :hugs:
:dust:


*Leah* - your chart looks good to me! But I'm soooo far from a charting expert. If you have a high temp tomorrow, won't you get a crosshair? :shrug: 
:dust: to you!!!


----------



## Kobuta

Leah, I don't think your O is guaranteed yet, however if ewcm has all dried up there's no point in inseminating anymore. If there is still fertile cm then go for it! In the past I've had situations where I had ewcm and HSO and my temps raised due to estrogen withdrawal, but after a few days my temp dropped again as I didn't actually ovulate that time. Not saying that's your case at all, but FF requires a few days of consistently higher temps to set off it's algorithm.


----------



## Kobuta

I think my heavy period is finished, but I appear to have come down with a virus. I've been given anti-nausea tablets but I'm not taking those, and told to stay in bed for up to three weeks!!! Let's hope it's not that long, been one week already. I'm taking a bit of panadol. I still want to TTC this month though, just in case this month worked out in the end.


----------



## Jazavac

I wouldn't rely solely on CM, as I've had all kinds of different things going on in more or less weird parts of my cycles. After all, even the CM is, in a way, left up for some personal interpretation. Numbers and smiley faces a lot less so (especially the numbers).

With a missing temp on CD16, it's pretty understandable that FF needs a few more days (probably one or two) to draw some sort of a conclusion. Two positive OPKs in a row are, at least for me, a very common thing. I had those each and every cycle and sometimes FF waited a day longer than normal to figure out what to do with my crosshairs. At this point, I'd say O happened on day 17, but I would inseminate today, just to be on the safe side. If the temp is still rising slowly tomorrow and if FF still has no clue, I'd keep going.


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks for taking a looksee all. I fiddled, Added make believe temps, took out cd 5 and 9....nothing so far. We're just gonna keep at it I suppose.This month has been weird with travel and all. We're having a bit of difficulty with cm because we are using preseed and softcups to inseminate. DP say she has a hard time trusting what is what when she is checking. She said prior to preseed today she was fairly dry though so I think our time may have come and gone. We got in one last AI today but I think it is time to call it good for this month. Now we just wait it out.


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck everyone!!

Lola, i hope you can relax as much as you can and take good care of yourself. TTC can get so frustrating!! 

I'm coming off anti-depressants slowly just in case... doc is helping me out but last week has been terrible, having me in nervous fits! aaarrrgh!!!

and it's BD'ing time for me... so i'm working overtime (in bed lol!)


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> Lola, i hope you can relax as much as you can and take good care of yourself. TTC can get so frustrating!!
> 
> I'm coming off anti-depressants slowly just in case... doc is helping me out but last week has been terrible, having me in nervous fits! aaarrrgh!!!
> 
> and it's BD'ing time for me... so i'm working overtime (in bed lol!)

Im thinking about acupuncture or massage. I already do yoga but a massage sounds really good right about now! Im starting to get a headache and im pretty tired, ovulation wares me out. :sleep:


----------



## ilovepiano

Ladies, i was reading this article and thought i should share, for a good chuckle or two :)


https://www.ivillage.com/trying-conceive-myths/6-a-144564?nlcid=gp%7C01-01-2009%7C&p=1


----------



## LeahMSta

ilovepiano said:


> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> Lola, i hope you can relax as much as you can and take good care of yourself. TTC can get so frustrating!!
> 
> I'm coming off anti-depressants slowly just in case... doc is helping me out but last week has been terrible, having me in nervous fits! aaarrrgh!!!
> 
> and it's BD'ing time for me... so i'm working overtime (in bed lol!)

Meds are such a nightmare. comming off anti-depressants is the pitts. After my hospital stay my neurologist increased one of my neuro meds so for the last few days I have felt like I am swimming in mud. :wacko: Hang in there ilovepiano. I can only say that BD is a great way to release happy hormones and make coming off all the easier. SO BD your lil heart out! :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> SO BD your lil heart out! :thumbup:


:haha: Yes ma'am!


----------



## LeahMSta

ilovepiano said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> SO BD your lil heart out! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :haha: Yes ma'am!Click to expand...

Feel free to tell DH that it is "for the good of my health". :winkwink:


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> Feel free to tell DH that it is "for the good of my health". :winkwink:

I'm sure he won't complain! :haha:


----------



## joeys3453

hello ladies sorry I have been out for a while had 5 days off and has been so nice! went to the dr on friday and she put me on clomid so we will see how this works. this will be our 5th IUI. so keep your FX for us! otherwise doing pretty good. how is everyone here????:hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> hello ladies sorry I have been out for a while had 5 days off and has been so nice! went to the dr on friday and she put me on clomid so we will see how this works. this will be our 5th IUI. so keep your FX for us! otherwise doing pretty good. how is everyone here????:hugs:

:wave: Hi Joeys! Welcome back. Glad to hear that you had a few lovely days of R&R. I hope the clomid is the secret trick to your BFP! I have my fingers crossed that this will be your month! 

Things here are good. Settling into the wait. I still havent gotten crosshairs but I know we covered all bases from early to late ovulation. SO now I can relax, know that we did everything we could and hope for the best. :coffee:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> hello ladies sorry I have been out for a while had 5 days off and has been so nice! went to the dr on friday and she put me on clomid so we will see how this works. this will be our 5th IUI. so keep your FX for us! otherwise doing pretty good. how is everyone here????:hugs:

Hi Joeys! welcome back. i'm doing good, it's O time for me this week, so we're working "overtime" on alternate days, maybe we'll hit the good day somehow..... we planned to try again y'day but went home late, and we were both exhausted so we'll try today...


----------



## Kobuta

I bought a blood glucose monitor today because I've had thrush for six weeks in a row despite being on a low carb diet and taking fluconazole. I'm sure it's affecting TTC. My first reading was a bit high so I'm nervous, I'll try a few more times during the week, both fasting readings and after various meals. Is anyone here on metformin?


----------



## LolaM

Kobuta said:


> I bought a blood glucose monitor today because I've had thrush for six weeks in a row despite being on a low carb diet and taking fluconazole. I'm sure it's affecting TTC. My first reading was a bit high so I'm nervous, I'll try a few more times during the week, both fasting readings and after various meals. Is anyone here on metformin?



Im on metformin 500 mg x2 a day. I use it in combination with my letrozole and it has worked as far as getting my hormones in order--hopefully hormones in order means a baby soon, been at it since december.


----------



## Kobuta

Good luck Lola! xx

I have my fingers crossed that my results turn out ok, I'm really anti-pharmaceuticals so I'd find it pretty tough if I found out my sugars were consistently too high despite everything I do to try to keep them low. If my at-home results seem too high I'll get a glucose test done at the doctors.


----------



## ilovepiano

Kobuta said:


> I bought a blood glucose monitor today because I've had thrush for six weeks in a row despite being on a low carb diet and taking fluconazole. I'm sure it's affecting TTC. My first reading was a bit high so I'm nervous, I'll try a few more times during the week, both fasting readings and after various meals. Is anyone here on metformin?

Ouch! Kobuta, i've battled with trush for years, so i know how you feel!! :wacko:

were you diagnosed by a doctor? i'm asking as last time i had symptoms and i went to the gynae, he told me that it wasn't trush, it was just my normal mucous/discharge that sometimes burns due to normal cracks in the skin. So don't self-diagnose. After all those meds and washes and whatever i did!! I am now feeling better and more relaxed about the whole issue. Trush makes Bd'ing more difficult as it hurts and it can also be passed on to your partner/DH. So have him treated as well as a "safety measure". He just needs 1 tablet and that's all. We, women, are the complicated ones! Good luck! :kiss:


----------



## ilovepiano

sorry, i just deleted the question i posted as it seems that it was only a myth! ;)


----------



## Kobuta

Thanks yeah, I've had swabs done recently, and have had recurring thrush for years! I'm treating him with an external cream.


----------



## timeforababy

Hope you feel better soon K!

Good luck with your clomid joeys

Fingers crossed for your TWW Lola.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks time! I hope it works also i do feel like i have follies growing though. :happydance:how are you doing?


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> Hope you feel better soon K!
> 
> Good luck with your clomid joeys
> 
> Fingers crossed for your TWW Lola.

Thanks. I am trying not to think about it, really. I think we totally missed it this month, thanks to that stupid OPK, dont even know what to do there. I think i felt some ovulation pain early Saturday morning and we BD Friday afternoon. We didnt have proper SMEP but FF says we did ok. I guess all we can do is wait......[-o&lt;


----------



## ilovepiano

Kobuta said:


> Thanks yeah, I've had swabs done recently, and have had recurring thrush for years! I'm treating him with an external cream.

beware as only a cream might not be enough... better ask yr doctor. Anyway, i hope symptoms go away soon, i know it's terribly uncomfortable and yucky!


----------



## ilovepiano

How quiet is it here today!! am i missing something? lol! :) i hope all of you ladies are well.


----------



## LeahMSta

It has been awfully quiet on this thread the last few days. I am guilty of reading and running so I figured I would pop in and say hi. We still never got our crosshairs but I am calling it at 6/7dpo. We have handled this cycle much diffferently than the last. Instead of obsessing and symptom spoting we have spen the time discussin gparenting and looking at all of the wee little things we want. Researching breastfeeding and hypnobirthing vs lamaze....things like that. It is far more fun and I am learning that dispite the ENORMOUS differences in personality between my partner and I, we are very much on the same page for all key points. We are still debating diapers though. LOL! I want to do the gdiapers that are disposable/biodegradable and cloth interchangably. Partner says plain old disposable. I suppose it's a battle to fight another day as we have yet to determine if there is a bun in the oven even. LOL!Speaking of, I gave her the power this cycle. I will not request demand or encourage testing. If she feels there is a reason to POAS then she can have at it. I will just wait to see if AF shows. All of the BFNs last month made me too sad. Alright ladies...time to start my work week. It is my "Monday" so wish me luck. I hope everyone is well. I would love to get updates from everyone!


----------



## ilovepiano

At least you replied Leah! i think all the others are on vacation lol!  i hope your day at work went well.


----------



## timeforababy

Sorry guys, nothing going on with me. Hence, nothing to say :) just passing through another cycle. 

I'm also reading the LTTTC now and learning about all the procedures and tests etc.


----------



## onebumpplease

Sounds good Leah.

Not much going on here, I got my progesterone bloods taken yesterday, but have no idea when to expect results. My last arsenal of tests took over 3 weeks to get the letter from the doc. Just hoping that maybe I won't mind the results too much by then as I will have had a BFP... (you've got to have hope :) )


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies yes nothing new here besides that with being on clomid i do feel like i have lots of follies growing but not sure feels like i got cramps going on.:shrug: hopefully that is a good then compared to last time.


----------



## Kobuta

AF started up again yesterday (CD12) after I thought it was finished for a couple of days. That's happened to me before in a heavy period. I haven't been taking any herbs at all this cyle so I have no idea when I'll be ovulating. I should start temping again to confirm ovulation once I start seeing consistent ewcm. My virus seems to have passed but I've still got thrush. I bought a blood glucose meter yesterday and tested it to see if my blood sugar is too high, and it turns out a 'cheat' meal of breakfast cereal gets my blood sugar up to 9.5 2-3 hours after the meal, around the 171 mark in US equivalent. From my reading normal blood sugar should not go over 7.9 (140) in any circumstances so today I'm going to the doctors again to get booked in for a proper blood glucose test to test for diabetes. I'll also ask the doctor if I can have more pharmaceutical thrush medicine as this time I've lost patience for trying to treat it with herbs, it's not good to have painful thrush around ovulation time. DH and I have pretty much had to stop BDing for a while. Once it's gone I will use herbs for prevention.


----------



## LolaM

Sorry ladies, I went out of town for a lil shopping therapy. Got some new clothes, and even a car wash and some things for school. I start summer school on monday, its only 1/2 days so its a good way to break me in. I could have 2 1/2 more weeks off but i need the money to pay for all these dr bills! Plus i have a shopping addiction i have to pay for :haha:


----------



## DHime

Hey ladies! I hope I don't make anyone feel bad by this. I just wanted to share with you that I finally got to hold my little Tristan today for the first time since was born 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Jazavac

Finally, DHime! Such a nice photo, there. I hope this makes you feel a lot better. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> Hey ladies! I hope I don't make anyone feel bad by this. I just wanted to share with you that I finally got to hold my little Tristan today for the first time since was born 3 weeks ago.

oh, happy day for you!!!:flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

What a ridiculous day.
Started my work day as well as could be expected only to have a massive amount of head pain and some vision issues land me in the hospital AGAIN. Booooo! I am out and back home but I am honestly sick of doctors and hospitals all together. Though I am proud to report that I managed to avoid a spinal. Thank goodness. I told DP that this must be our month for the BFP because now that I have missed a ton of work and racked up a ton of medical expenses we will panic financially. Call my health crisis another way of tempting fate to get a lil one all snuggled down. 

Dhim, Tristan is absolutley beautiful. You must be so proud. Congrats on getting to hold him. The wait must have been torture. 

Lola, retail therapy is the way to get things done. I am sorry to hear that break is already over but at least they are short days to ease you into the swing of things!

Timeforbaby, What is the most interesting/informative thing you've learned in the LTTTC forums? 

K ,I am delighted to hear that your viruses are gone and even happier to hear that you are seeking some answers about the blood sugar issues. Perhaps getting that in order will help you in your TTC journey too. I am SOOOO sorry about the thrush. I know that is so uncomfortable and just plain miserable. I hope you get some relief from the meds. 

Ilovepiano, See how chatty everyone is now? :thumbup:

Onebump, I hope this is your lucky cycle and your bloods are beautiful when they come back. :flower:


----------



## Kobuta

DHime, that is a beautiful photo. I am so glad you get to hold him now. Can you do a whole hour at a time? Very wonderful news.


----------



## LolaM

I believe I have reached new heights in bordom. I am now playing Fertility HAngman on FF and I AM WINNING!!! Ladies, I believe I have reached my summer vacation goal! Now my summer is complete!:haha:


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> I believe I have reached new heights in bordom. I am now playing Fertility HAngman on FF and I AM WINNING!!! Ladies, I believe I have reached my summer vacation goal! Now my summer is complete!:haha:

:thumbup: I played "pac-man" earlier.


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I believe I have reached new heights in bordom. I am now playing Fertility HAngman on FF and I AM WINNING!!! Ladies, I believe I have reached my summer vacation goal! Now my summer is complete!:haha:
> 
> :thumbup: I played "pac-man" earlier.Click to expand...


I tried but I suck at pac-man!


----------



## ilovepiano

DHime said:


> Hey ladies! I hope I don't make anyone feel bad by this. I just wanted to share with you that I finally got to hold my little Tristan today for the first time since was born 3 weeks ago.

COOL!!! i bet it's the best feeling ever!! :hugs: :kiss: enjoy your little :baby: :flower:


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> Ilovepiano, See how chatty everyone is now? :thumbup:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Lol yeah! :thumbup: the little nudging worked  i just miss reading your responses over here, i think i'm getting addicted to this forum lol! but it's so nice to find people ready to answer your every silly question! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Lola: good luck for this cycle!! i'm also trying my best but not temping and not having the fertility monitor or OPK's is making our work much of a guess work... we'll see!:flower:


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Ilovepiano, See how chatty everyone is now? :thumbup:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Lol yeah! :thumbup: the little nudging worked  i just miss reading your responses over here, i think i'm getting addicted to this forum lol! but it's so nice to find people ready to answer your every silly question! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Lola: good luck for this cycle!! i'm also trying my best but not temping and not having the fertility monitor or OPK's is making our work much of a guess work... we'll see!:flower:
> 
> 
> I already ovulated, ii temp and opk until O is confirmed and then i stop. I ovulated and temp rises and dips just mess with my head, so i dont. I think we missed it this month, but as i said, we can only wait and see.Click to expand...


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> .... but as i said, we can only wait and see.

Exactly :wacko:

Good luck! it's terribly hot here, the temperature in the sun is about 47 degrees celcius, definitely not a temperature to be doing anything in....! :dohh:


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> .... but as i said, we can only wait and see.
> 
> Exactly :wacko:
> 
> Good luck! it's terribly hot here, the temperature in the sun is about 47 degrees celcius, definitely not a temperature to be doing anything in....! :dohh:Click to expand...

HA! I dont know what temp that is, exactly, but it was 110 today, 115 yesterday and predicted to be 117 tomorrow! Its so hot, i want to go get in the pool but there is no shade by the pool and you are just in the blaring sun. The water is like bathwater. I have my spf 70 at the ready!


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> HA! I dont know what temp that is, exactly, but it was 110 today, 115 yesterday and predicted to be 117 tomorrow! Its so hot, i want to go get in the pool but there is no shade by the pool and you are just in the blaring sun. The water is like bathwater. I have my spf 70 at the ready!

It's 116 in the sun (47 degrees Celcius) , 104 (40degrees c) in the shade. and being that i live on a small island, it feels worse because of the high level of humidity!


----------



## Coconuts

DHime said:


> Hey ladies! I hope I don't make anyone feel bad by this. I just wanted to share with you that I finally got to hold my little Tristan today for the first time since was born 3 weeks ago.

LOVE the new avatar D!!!! That must have felt so wonderful to finally hold him. Sounds like he's getting bigger and stronger by the minute. I know it's probably a long road but it seems to be going so well. Hang in there DH, you're such an inspiration!



LolaM said:


> I believe I have reached new heights in bordom. I am now playing Fertility HAngman on FF and I AM WINNING!!! Ladies, I believe I have reached my summer vacation goal! Now my summer is complete!:haha:

:rofl: I've done that game a few times!!!!!! And the chart 'guess the O' thing it has!!! :dohh:

*Leah*, sorry you had another mini stay in the hospital, I hope like you say it's going to tempt fate in the right way.

*AFM* My folks flew home today after a lovely 3 week stay. Very relaxing for everyone, mostly because I was too pooped to do very much.
They got to see the full force of my morning sickness too :blush:

It seems a lot of you are in the 2WW now so I'll send you all plenty of dust and wait for the influx of new BFPs!!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Coco!!

i'm starting to get itchy there too.... i hope it's something minor.... going to the doc tomorrow to see if the polypse fell out last cycle so he'll see to my problem as well once we're there. Pity that he won't be able to see anything in the ultrasound if we conceived, but, patience is a virtue, and i don't have it :haha:


----------



## joeys3453

dhime that is awesome and congrats!


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh I've played guess the O too :nope: lol




DHime said:


> Hey ladies! I hope I don't make anyone feel bad by this. I just wanted to share with you that I finally got to hold my little Tristan today for the first time since was born 3 weeks ago.

Absolutely delighted, gorgeous pic!! Congratulations :flower::flower:



LeahMSta said:


> What a ridiculous day.
> Started my work day as well as could be expected only to have a massive amount of head pain and some vision issues land me in the hospital AGAIN. Booooo! I am out and back home but I am honestly sick of doctors and hospitals all together. Though I am proud to report that I managed to avoid a spinal. Thank goodness. I told DP that this must be our month for the BFP because now that I have missed a ton of work and racked up a ton of medical expenses we will panic financially. Call my health crisis another way of tempting fate to get a lil one all snuggled down.

Sounds like you might be a shoe in this month Leah. Sorry you have to go through so much. :hugs: A BFP would be a lovely way of turning your fortunes around :)


----------



## timeforababy

DHime : OMG!!! He's so gorgeous and what a fabulous lil' fighter. I'm so happy for you, absolutely must be the best feeling in the world.

Anyone with high temps and lots of sun, can you send some here please. We've had rain every single day this month. Highs of 18C :( in July :(

I'm going to start OPKs in a few days. I also destroyed my 2k run today by having an icecream and 3 cookies. My body is not designed to be thin.


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> Anyone with high temps and lots of sun, can you send some here please. We've had rain every single day this month. Highs of 18C :( in July :(

Time:- Do you live in the Uk? i heard from ppl in london that the weather is miserable! i would send gladly some heat and sun if i could. do you think a fishing net could do the trick? :haha:

I think we got O this month as suddenly all the discharge/mucous stopped yesterday so i must have O'd and we did it on the days leading to, and also (i think) on the day  so fingers crossed!! now a much needed break from all the Smex!

i'm a bit anxious this morn as i'm to go to the doc's this evening. it's not that i'm feeling anything worrying but just the thought of having the polypse checked out is sort of freaking me out. I hope he doesn't find it i.e. i hope it disappeared with my last period. I'll keep FX for tonight and in the meantime i'll try to wake up from my :sleep:. Have a good day!!! :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck at the docs piano.

Time, I'd love to send some of the sun from Sardinia, it's baking here. Just too hot at times. I'm looking forward to our first summer storm. There was one here in the south 2 nights ago, thunder and everything but we missed it.


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Good luck at the docs piano.
> 
> Time, I'd love to send some of the sun from Sardinia, it's baking here. Just too hot at times. I'm looking forward to our first summer storm. There was one here in the south 2 nights ago, thunder and everything but we missed it.


We had a good rain over the night which only made for a very humid day and tomorrow is supposed to be thunder showers. This is very rare for AZ in the middle of summer! I hope i dont miss the thunder, i do love a good rain storm,


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Good luck at the docs piano.

Tks Coco! :) i hope he has some kind of good news for us. I could do with something good these days!


----------



## Coconuts

Goodbye polly x


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Goodbye polly x

Hope so! lol! a polypse named polly, good one, you made me smile :flower:


----------



## joeys3453

hi everyone Time sounds lik that is ok i spent my afternoon off with taking my niece and nephew to the pool for 4 hours and then went to cherry berry and had some frozen yogurt and then went to eat with some friends. so much for working out that day! :happydance:

got my mid cycle u/s to see how i am doing with the clomid!:shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies! Sounds like there are a lot of Dr appt happening in the next bit so good luck to y'all. I can't wait to hear news that polly has flown the nest, follies are getting big and looking ripe and that everyone is in prime condition to get their BFPs.
Things here remain strangely calm. I think all of the symptom spotting and cm observing last cycle with the billion early tests was a horrible idea. This month just hanging out and dreaming about what it will be like to get a BFP seems far more encouraging. We seem to be in a more zen place with this cycle. I like it. That's not to say that I am not still burning up with baby fever because I got it bad. I just don't think that every time my DP breaks wind it is because she is preggers. LOL! I admit I am still guilty of waking up and rushing to put her temps into FF as soon as they are available. I keep hoping for crosshairs but that missing cd16 is like a shot in the foot. I suppose there are plenty of women that find themselves pregnant without even knowing what CH are so I am trying to take it in stride. There are far bigger things to worry about in the universe. (doesn't mean I still wouldn't love to see them.) On that note, it is time for me to get to work. I'm sure I'll be back once I get the day started. I am an addict to BnB after all. LOL! 

Have a fabulous day ladies! Baby dust all around!


----------



## joeys3453

so just got back from dr appointment and said that i have to come back on monday for another u/s that my follies aren't big enough yet. Don't know if this is a good thing or not!:cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

joeys3453 said:


> so just got back from dr appointment and said that i have to come back on monday for another u/s that my follies aren't big enough yet. Don't know if this is a good thing or not!:cry:

That sucks Joeys. I hope Monday brings bigger follies :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> so just got back from dr appointment and said that i have to come back on monday for another u/s that my follies aren't big enough yet. Don't know if this is a good thing or not!:cry:

:( Hope you get better news on Monday. 



we have sun!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> so just got back from dr appointment and said that i have to come back on monday for another u/s that my follies aren't big enough yet. Don't know if this is a good thing or not!:cry:

Hopefully it is just a matter of a couple days to let them get all big fat and juicy. Don't be sad. some follies just take time. :flower:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies! I hope this is a good sign. i guess one good thing is that it is friday! :happydance:

how are you all doing?


----------



## LeahMSta

timeforababy said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> so just got back from dr appointment and said that i have to come back on monday for another u/s that my follies aren't big enough yet. Don't know if this is a good thing or not!:cry:
> 
> :( Hope you get better news on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> we have sun!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Yay for a break in the rain!! Enjoy your sunshine! :thumbup:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> thanks ladies! I hope this is a good sign. i guess one good thing is that it is friday! :happydance:
> 
> how are you all doing?

you're cooking some super follicles there :happydance:


Sun came, sun went and rain tomorrow. I'm sick of this rain. Highs of 18C (that's like 64 in American). It's JULY!!!!


----------



## LolaM

We had a litttle bit of rain and a few good cracks of thunder. Now the sun is peeking out again.


----------



## Jazavac

I'll take that weather right away. I've been getting sick of the 100s here in the Midwest.


----------



## Coconuts

joeys3453 said:


> so just got back from dr appointment and said that i have to come back on monday for another u/s that my follies aren't big enough yet. Don't know if this is a good thing or not!:cry:

I don't think that's either good or bad, just a pain. They're not big enough 'yet' but that doesn't mean they won't be. You can't rush perfection. They'll continue to grow and when you go back they'll be nice and fat and juicy.
:dust:



timeforababy said:


> we have sun!!!!!!!!

My folks brought it in their suitcase from Sardinia for you. They came home the same day as the sun. Sorry the weather is back to crap again. Sigh.

*Leah*, I see you finally got the cross hairs :yipee: Sometimes FF needs a few extra days to catch up with the rest of us :haha:
Well done for taking the calm route. What's DP like, is she really so calm and 'whatever' about it all or do you think she might secretly be symptom spotting and peeing on IC's when you're not looking. She is a woman TTCing after all. :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

Dear all, the doc's visit went well, apart that i freaked out as we got stuck in traffic and were a half hour late, i thought he would leave but he had other patiens! phew! Anyway, Polly left!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaay!!!!!!! i cried with relief when i left the clinic lol! :) it was on my mind and i'm so glad that it fell off with my last cycle!

*Joeys* good luck for Monday!! I'm in the two week wait, but i might have ruined things as i got up immediately to wash after BD. We'll see.....


----------



## LeahMSta

ilovepiano said:


> Dear all, the doc's visit went well, apart that i freaked out as we got stuck in traffic and were a half hour late, i thought he would leave but he had other patiens! phew! Anyway, Polly left!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaay!!!!!!! i cried with relief when i left the clinic lol! :) it was on my mind and i'm so glad that it fell off with my last cycle!
> 
> *Joeys* good luck for Monday!! I'm in the two week wait, but i might have ruined things as i got up immediately to wash after BD. We'll see.....

Yay for polly flyin the coop! LOL! I am relieved for you that the situation has straightened itself out. I hope the winning :spermy: made it through even though some of his buddies may have gotten washed away. :haha:

DP is being very "logical" about waiting to test. She thinks that testing and seeing negaitves is A.) an emotional let down and B.) a waste of money. Plus she thinks big bright lines are way cooler than squinters so she wants to wait til we're late. Only 1 week to go. FF didn't just give up the CH, I had to fake it out. LOL! I put in a random temp on cd16 and BAM there they were and exactly where I thought they should be. So...I just left the fake temp in because it made me feel better. :blush:


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Dear all, the doc's visit went well, apart that i freaked out as we got stuck in traffic and were a half hour late, i thought he would leave but he had other patiens! phew! Anyway, Polly left!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaay!!!!!!! i cried with relief when i left the clinic lol! :) it was on my mind and i'm so glad that it fell off with my last cycle!
> 
> *Joeys* good luck for Monday!! I'm in the two week wait, but i might have ruined things as i got up immediately to wash after BD. We'll see.....
> 
> Yay for polly flyin the coop! LOL! I am relieved for you that the situation has straightened itself out. I hope the winning :spermy: made it through even though some of his buddies may have gotten washed away. :haha:
> 
> DP is being very "logical" about waiting to test. She thinks that testing and seeing negaitves is A.) an emotional let down and B.) a waste of money. Plus she thinks big bright lines are way cooler than squinters so she wants to wait til we're late. Only 1 week to go. FF didn't just give up the CH, I had to fake it out. LOL! I put in a random temp on cd16 and BAM there they were and exactly where I thought they should be. So...I just left the fake temp in because it made me feel better. :blush:Click to expand...

Good call Leah. In the end you KNOW where O was, but it's nicer to be able to see it in red :D

I got a really high temp this morning. I promise I'm not letting it lead me up a path of belief in being preggers, but it has raised my hopes a bit, trying to dampen the hopes with the fact I had brown CM and a little bit of cramping today :)


----------



## timeforababy

I realised I'm kinda chilled this month. No manic anything. I think it's because I know we've sort of given up to the point where it doesn't matter how much sex we have, how many sticks I pee on, there's nothing natural that will get me pregnant. 

So now, we wait it out. Hence why I've not been posting so much. I'm going to concentrate on me (my workout programme is really working!) and I'll be around but really, there's not much to post when you can't possibly get pregnant and can't afford to do anything about it for now


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> I realised I'm kinda chilled this month. No manic anything. I think it's because I know we've sort of given up to the point where it doesn't matter how much sex we have, how many sticks I pee on, there's nothing natural that will get me pregnant.
> 
> So now, we wait it out. Hence why I've not been posting so much. I'm going to concentrate on me (my workout programme is really working!) and I'll be around but really, there's not much to post when you can't possibly get pregnant and can't afford to do anything about it for now

Time i really don't know what to say except :hugs: and good luck in anything you decide to do. I'm in the TWW but i'm trying to keep my feet on the ground, they're still firm on it till now as it's still early and i don't want another disappointment.


----------



## LeahMSta

timeforababy said:


> I realised I'm kinda chilled this month. No manic anything. I think it's because I know we've sort of given up to the point where it doesn't matter how much sex we have, how many sticks I pee on, there's nothing natural that will get me pregnant.
> 
> So now, we wait it out. Hence why I've not been posting so much. I'm going to concentrate on me (my workout programme is really working!) and I'll be around but really, there's not much to post when you can't possibly get pregnant and can't afford to do anything about it for now

:hugs: Time, I am going to tell you a story that is 100% true. At 37 my mother had undergone a d&c due to a mc. In surgery they found a twin and had to remove a fallopian tube. They told her that she had 1 working tube that was partially blocked, scar tissue and fibroids on her uterine walls, not to mention her cycles had become irregular and shortly after surgery she found out she was entering early menopause. They told her not to worry about BC anymore because there was less than a full single percentage chance of her getting pregnant. There were a million reasons why if she did the pregnancy would end before it came to term. I was too young to know what she was really going through emotionally. I only understood about 50% of what everyone was talking about and that was only because I had just recently gotten my period. I knew she was sad and seemed changed. (I now know that she was feeling quite hopeless)
About a year later we all got called in and sat down as a family. Againt all of those odds, Mom was pregnant. They waited til halfway through the second tri to tell us. The pregnancy was hard. She went on bed rest quite early and was to stay there until delivery. My brother was born in the fall of my 13th year. He was the most perfect thing I had ever seen. To this day, no one really understands how it was possible.

I say all of that to say this. I don't believe in false hope, but I do believe in hope. It doesn't matter if it is a miraculous conception (which honestly I think they all are) or a medically assisted one. Just love eachother and keep hope alive. The perfect baby for you will come. Perfection just takes time. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

What a beautiful story Leah! So inspiring!!! Thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks MrsC! WHere the heck have you been all my life?!?!? I've missed you!


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> :hugs: Time, I am going to tell you a story that is 100% true.

Oh Leah, you're such an inspiring person, and you're always in for a good word when needed! although this wasn't meant for me this time, i want to thank you just the same. you're a wonderful person! :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Nice story, Leah!

I can't say I don't believe in _miracles_, but I do prefer to refer to them as things that somehow just beat the odds. 

I wasn't really _supposed_ to get naturally pregnant. At the age of 34, they figured out my ovarian reserve was low, even though I was still ovulating on a regular basis and most other hormones were looking good. At the same time, my husband's SA was far from perfect, too. We had a low count, mixed with messed up morphology (or motility? I forget.). So the verdict was: tough luck, pretty much. We were given six months by the fertility specialist we went to, mainly because those were the first six months ever for both of us try to work on a baby, not just with one another, but overall. Nothing happened, as expected. We weren't getting even close. Next step was IUI, fully medicated, pretty much the same way they'd stimulate me if we were going to do a full IVF cycle. Considering my low reserves, they basically wanted to test if they could even get me to respond to any drugs. Due to some real-life events that didn't cooperate with the doctor's plan (we wanted to travel to Europe to visit my family _before_ starting the whole assisted reproduction business), we randomly added another three months to the doctors 'prescription'. A couple days before I had to go in to get my HSG done (a prerequisite for IUI), I actually called the clinic to let them know I was pregnant. 100% naturally.

So... I suppose there really are things that happen, despite all the odds.


----------



## MrsChezek

LeahMSta said:


> Thanks MrsC! WHere the heck have you been all my life?!?!? I've missed you!

Awww I've been lurking and keeping an eye on you :hugs: But mostly, I've been focused super hard on keeping food down :sick: The nausea hit me at 5+5 and it's been awful!!! But I'm trying to stay positive. It's supposedly a sign of a nice strong bean, but it's definitely hard! I'm excited for you - temps looking good. FX babe!!! 
:hug:


----------



## LeahMSta

MrsChezek said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsC! WHere the heck have you been all my life?!?!? I've missed you!
> 
> Awww I've been lurking and keeping an eye on you :hugs: But mostly, I've been focused super hard on keeping food down :sick: The nausea hit me at 5+5 and it's been awful!!! But I'm trying to stay positive. It's supposedly a sign of a nice strong bean, but it's definitely hard! I'm excited for you - temps looking good. FX babe!!!
> :hug:Click to expand...

So I know at this point in the game everyone is throwing advice at you and I hate to add to the annoyance but I can't help it......:blush: When I was having awful times keeping in food I found that a dab of a few particular essential oils on the inside of my wrist helped. Not because they were "prescribed" for sickness but because they were smells I enjoyed and could confuse my senses. For example, I love the smell of lilacs and lavendar is a close second. A dab of one or the othe ron the inside of my wrist and because smell and digestion are so closely linked, I tricked my body. When a wave of sick came over I would take a sniff and loose myself for just a second in the smell. Vanilla was another one. try just thinking of things you enjoy the smell of. Doesn't matter if it's pine or powder. Just give it a try. Worked wonders for me.


----------



## Coconuts

Time. I agree with exactly what Leah said. No one want false hope but real hope should always have a candle burning.
We've all heard the amazing stories, Leah told you one straight off the bat. You know the ones I'm talking about. Years TTC, billions of IUI / IVF, adoption, not a chance given by doctors then BAM. pregnant. How does it happen? Why does it happen? No one knows but one thing's for sure. I happens. That's hope. Never give up Time, not completely. Let that candle burn deep inside your heart of hearts.
You're doing the right thing. Looking after yourself, exercising, staying healthy. A bit of a BnB step back is always needed at some point. It's very full on here.
When you feel all hope is lost, just looks for that tiny flickering flame. It might sputter from time to time but no one can ever blow it out.
:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies how are you all doing??:hugs: well it is monday here and sorry wasn't on this weekend. Kind of nice to step away from the site for a little while. got to go to alan jackson on friday night and then went to the casino about 40 min away and went to the price is right show. IT was a good time. so i have my dr appointment at 10 to see how the follies are doing! I hope they are doing well!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> hi ladies how are you all doing??:hugs: well it is monday here and sorry wasn't on this weekend. Kind of nice to step away from the site for a little while. got to go to alan jackson on friday night and then went to the casino about 40 min away and went to the price is right show. IT was a good time. so i have my dr appointment at 10 to see how the follies are doing! I hope they are doing well!!!:thumbup:

Good Luck Joeys keep us posted!


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck at the doctor's, joeys!


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Ladies
Good Luck at the Dr Joeys! I hope there are some big juicy follies ready to go in there!

I'm off to the Dr myself. Mine isn't nearly as exciting though. I'm off to see the neuro and to get an MRI probably to see what the latest is with my brain. Blah. I'm a bit down because I know something isn't quite right and I am terrified another surgery will be required. To top that DP says she is fairly sure that AF is just around the corner. She has cramps, is eating chocolate, and is all bloated. She said that we should just prepare because she is sure it's coming any time. So I am a bit blue today. SIgh. Off to the neuro. Stupid brain.


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> Hi Ladies
> Good Luck at the Dr Joeys! I hope there are some big juicy follies ready to go in there!
> 
> I'm off to the Dr myself. Mine isn't nearly as exciting though. I'm off to see the neuro and to get an MRI probably to see what the latest is with my brain. Blah. I'm a bit down because I know something isn't quite right and I am terrified another surgery will be required. To top that DP says she is fairly sure that AF is just around the corner. She has cramps, is eating chocolate, and is all bloated. She said that we should just prepare because she is sure it's coming any time. So I am a bit blue today. SIgh. Off to the neuro. Stupid brain.

Leah good luck for the doc's visit i hope he finds nothing serious. also about DP i'm sorry if it is AF. 

I'm 6dpo today, sore nipples creamy cm.... not putting hopes up but can't help to not symptom spot.... every cycle is becoming different!


----------



## joeys3453

well just had my appointment and got 1 follie on the left side that is 21 and one on the right that is 13 doing the trigger tonight and the iui wed night so i am hoping this is a good thing!!!:happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> well just had my appointment and got 1 follie on the left side that is 21 and one on the right that is 13 doing the trigger tonight and the iui wed night so i am hoping this is a good thing!!!:happydance:

Cool!! that's good news Joeys (although i'm not at all familiar with the IUI procedure lol sorry!)


----------



## onebumpplease

Excellent Joeys. GOOD LUCK :thumbup:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> well just had my appointment and got 1 follie on the left side that is 21 and one on the right that is 13 doing the trigger tonight and the iui wed night so i am hoping this is a good thing!!!:happydance:

:happydance: go joeys go :happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies and this will be our 5th IUI. So i am keeping my hopes up on this! :happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> thanks ladies and this will be our 5th IUI. So i am keeping my hopes up on this! :happydance:

Go joeys go!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## DHime

FX for you Joeys!


----------



## Coconuts

Great news Joeys!!! Here we go! What a week for you :cloud9:

Leah, hope all is well my lovely.
DH had a brain tumor removed in 2005 so we know how scary brain surgery is and how long and frustrating the recovery can be. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies hope everyone is doing good. so we did our shot and bd last night so now we wait till tomorrow morning hoping this is a good thing!:shrug:

how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## wookie130

Best of luck, joeys!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

LeahMSta said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsC! WHere the heck have you been all my life?!?!? I've missed you!
> 
> Awww I've been lurking and keeping an eye on you :hugs: But mostly, I've been focused super hard on keeping food down :sick: The nausea hit me at 5+5 and it's been awful!!! But I'm trying to stay positive. It's supposedly a sign of a nice strong bean, but it's definitely hard! I'm excited for you - temps looking good. FX babe!!!
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> So I know at this point in the game everyone is throwing advice at you and I hate to add to the annoyance but I can't help it......:blush: When I was having awful times keeping in food I found that a dab of a few particular essential oils on the inside of my wrist helped. Not because they were "prescribed" for sickness but because they were smells I enjoyed and could confuse my senses. For example, I love the smell of lilacs and lavendar is a close second. A dab of one or the othe ron the inside of my wrist and because smell and digestion are so closely linked, I tricked my body. When a wave of sick came over I would take a sniff and loose myself for just a second in the smell. Vanilla was another one. try just thinking of things you enjoy the smell of. Doesn't matter if it's pine or powder. Just give it a try. Worked wonders for me.Click to expand...

Thanks Leah! I read your post but was feeling just awful yesterday :sick: However, I saw my doc and he said the same thing! He told me to squeeze orange peel and let the essence squirt in my face. So instead of killing oranges that I can't even eat for their peel, I went out and got a little bottle of orange essence. It does help to smell it but too much of it makes me ill. See, I have this super sensitive nose to perfume - can't wear any!!! So any strong scents trigger migraines. Which totally sucks! So I just open the bottle from time to time and sniff it rather than wear it...but thank you for taking the time to share the advice!!! It's been validated by my doc :thumbup:

*EDIT: sorry to hear you had to go in for another MRI. I hope they didn't find anything serious! :hugs: Let us know how it goes...and FX the witch stays away!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Best of luck *Joeys*!!! FX :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Awww MrsC. I'm so glad my advice was validated. Now just hang in there for a few more weeks. Fingers crossed that this will all be a distant memory soon. Before you know it you'll be blissfully lost in kicks and hiccups. 

Coco, thanks lovey. I made it through the appoinment ok. I got a new diagnosis. Hemicrainia Continua. Fancy talk for continuous head and face pain on one side. If everything is accurate, this new medicine should knock it out within a day or two. Just in time to get my BFP!!! LOL!


----------



## Coconuts

Ouch. Sounds a lot like the Italian for migraine so I read that as continuous migraine! Yowza!!! I really hope the new meds kill it for you so you can go back to normal. Do you know what triggers it / makes it worse? Is it a stress / tiredness / diet / totally random thing??????

MrsC - people keep telling me to eat lemon flavoured boiled sweets to help with nausea. Until today it was pretty mild until some point mid morning when I'd loose breakfast :sick: then the rest of the day would be just fine. Not everyday though. More like every other morning. Today I was sick for the first time in three days but the nausea hasn't really left me all day and I'm feeling more sensitive to smells. Not that I can smell them any more strongly, they just flip my stomach and talking about food is right off the list. I might have to try the lemon suckers if this all day thing keeps up though.
I think it's all changing a bit now the placenta is taking over production of the sick hormone. I guess we'll see what happens. Might have to get me a lavender hankie too.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Leah* - thank you dear! I hope so too! And I'm glad your condition can be fixed with medication :hugs: I hope it goes away fast!

*Coco* - What are boiled sweets? I'm willing to try ANYTHING! I have the ALL day EVERY day nausea - just feel nauseated from waking up until I fall asleep. Some days it's worse (like yesterday) and others it's better but most days it's just there frustrating me to my limits. I don't throw up but that's because I have no gag reflex - I can probably count the number of times I've thrown up in the last 10 years on my two hands. I have to be very very sick to do so...


----------



## LeahMSta

Coconuts said:


> Ouch. Sounds a lot like the Italian for migraine so I read that as continuous migraine! Yowza!!! I really hope the new meds kill it for you so you can go back to normal. Do you know what triggers it / makes it worse? Is it a stress / tiredness / diet / totally random thing??????
> 
> MrsC - people keep telling me to eat lemon flavoured boiled sweets to help with nausea. Until today it was pretty mild until some point mid morning when I'd loose breakfast :sick: then the rest of the day would be just fine. Not everyday though. More like every other morning. Today I was sick for the first time in three days but the nausea hasn't really left me all day and I'm feeling more sensitive to smells. Not that I can smell them any more strongly, they just flip my stomach and talking about food is right off the list. I might have to try the lemon suckers if this all day thing keeps up though.
> I think it's all changing a bit now the placenta is taking over production of the sick hormone. I guess we'll see what happens. Might have to get me a lavender hankie too.

:nope: No one is quite sure what caused it. We tried various diet, lifestyle, stress relief things and had no luck. Apparently the fact that it didn't respond to the DHE therapy I recd while hospitalized is what landed me with the diagnosis. Thankfully that means I can dial back the meds we had increade to try and treat it though. Thank goodness for that because I was nearly a zombie. I felt like I was moving in sludge all day. This med decrease should do away with that. One less thing to worry about!!!

Mr C I am quite delighted myself. I know it is silly but my mind always shoots to the worst case scenario. The last time I had to have surgery it caught me off gaurd and that made it a million times scarier. I will never let that happen again. I am prepared at the drop of a dime. If I stub my toe I am ready for them to cut my mellon open. :haha:

DP is feeling quite tummy sick today. (yay!) She is insistent that it is beacuse of AF or too much ice cream last night. I told her my baby was saying hello since she refuses to test early. :rofl: I "gave" her the power of her own pee and had no idea she would be so selfish. :nope: How dare she make me wait til she's late :cry:


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl: how dare she!!! :haha:

MrsC. Boiled sweets are those hard sweets. Clear and classic. If you think of a sucking sweet it's one of those. Um, pic.......... this kind of thing
https://www.candymall.co.uk/imgf16124.jpg?width=390&height=265


----------



## Coconuts

Am I missing some vital vocab for these kinds of sweets. I just couldn't think how to describe them or what they're generically called.... :haha: :blush:
lemon sherbets, pear drops etc bah.
My grandma used to call them boiled sweets........ :shrug: What do you know them as?
(Think I'm obsessing over this too much :dohh: )


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Am I missing some vital vocab for these kinds of sweets. I just couldn't think how to describe them or what they're generically called.... :haha: :blush:
> lemon sherbets, pear drops etc bah.
> My grandma used to call them boiled sweets........ :shrug: What do you know them as?
> (Think I'm obsessing over this too much :dohh: )


Those are just hard candies!


----------



## Kobuta

I know them as boiled sweets too, but my mum is British.

I started temping again this cycle as I have no idea when I'm going to ovulate or if I'll have much ewcm. I only started taking my herbs two days ago which is very late. I am pretty sure I'll ovulate in the next few days though, I used to ovulate CD21 and it's currently CD19 and my temperature is rather low.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hard Candy :)

I stocked up on lemon drops, Lemonheads and jolly ranchers. They DO help alleviate the symptoms but I'm a ****** when it comes to hard candy and lollipops as I always cut up my tongue and roof of my mouth with them. :dohh: I have no idea what I do wrong! But a sore tongue feels better than nausea :thumbup: SO thank you *Coco*!
:hug:


----------



## LolaM

CD 24 already, i so havent been paying attention. its been nice not to temp and chart. i thought about checking my temp one moring but i deliberatly sabotaged myself so i wouldnt do it! What I can tell you is that AF wont be showing up in the next few days. I went to yoga and i can usualy feel my ovaries making a fuss. none of that today!


----------



## Kobuta

Ewcm in full force today. I'm going to pounce DH when he gets home. Got some more preseed so everything's ready to go :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol Kobuta, be careful with DH!! :D Good luck!

Leah, i hope the meds make the deal and you feel better soon!!

Mrs C and Coco, i hope sickness leaves you soon for the bliss of pregnancy :)

I'm losing a bit hope as i feel no symptoms at all but i'm 8dpo so it could still be early. (i hope i'm counting right as i'm getting confused!!)


----------



## Coconuts

Piano, I didn't have any symptoms until my sore BBs kicked in but that was quite a few days after my BFP. The only clue my body gave me was a drop of IB which was brown in colour and looked a lot like AF was coming in. I boiled up the mooncup and the next day when nothing came of it, I felt very hopeful, 12 DPO came and went with no sign of AF so 13DPO I tested and BINGO.
Tiredness came after 5weeks, 5+4 was my first wave of nausea but I didn't throw up until 7+2.
They are my only symptoms really. Sore BBs tiredness and m/s and I didn't have anything before 4+4 really.
Don't trust or distrust the symptoms. They're the devil.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Don't trust or distrust the symptoms. They're the devil.

Ok Coco, hint taken, i'll try however not to get my hopes up too much although there's always the possibility. i hope i did not ruin it all getting up too soon after BD...! Thanks again Coco!! I was hopeful last wk since i had sore nips and this is not common for me, but maybe i just did not notice it before! still much a pretty long wait for me having about a 17 day LP :coffee:


update:- more thick cm and mild very very mild cramps just above my pubic bone?! :shrug: .... let's see..... might be having an earlier AF as well!! but it should be next week (saturday 28th).


----------



## joeys3453

good luck piano! fx for you!!!

I go in for our 5th IUI today! so I am keeping my own fx and hoping this will be good!:happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> good luck piano! fx for you!!!
> 
> I go in for our 5th IUI today! so I am keeping my own fx and hoping this will be good!:happydance:

Thanks Joeys, good luck and Fx your way as well!! :) the mild cramps stopped but i'm not getting my hopes up since during the last few cycles i experienced some as well and were due to uhm...... bowel movements... lol! i cannot distinguish anything in the TWW!! :blush:


----------



## LeahMSta

Joeys, Buckets of baby dust to you lovely! I hope this is your 5th and final IUI and you get your much anticipated BFP this cycle. FX for you!

Ilovepiano, I hope this is your cycle too. Try to keep yourself from going mad in the wait. I can only imagine what it must be like to be living in the body that you are prone to symptom spot in. I sometimes find myself getting a bit nuts wondering about DP. If it were me, every time I broke wind I would feel like a magic 8 ball. LOL! Hang in there. It feels like forever but it is only a few days.

Kobuta, I hope that was your most successful pounce to date and the :spermy: are well on their way to getting you that BFP! 

MrcC, you are deffinately doing something wrong with the candy :haha: may I suggest tucking it in a cheek and simply letting it disolve slowly. Your poor tounge may get raw trying to fight your morning sickness. I don't think you should trade one for the other. :hugs:

Coco, I am delighted to hear that things didn't really start happening in your body til later. DP keeps saying sh doesn't feel any different and her boobs are fine so it must be that AF is on her way. Now I have some faith that nothing can still be something!:thumbup:

Still just plugging along and waiting things out here. AF is due on Friday at the latest. We did have a temp dip this morning but she took it about a half hour earlier than usual and said she wasn't sleeping well so I don't know if I trust it. It is still way above coverline so I am going to wait for tomorrows temp to throw my hat in the ring either way. I wish she would just pee on something already. This wait til we're late stuff is for the birds. LOL! :wacko:


----------



## joeys3453

leah good luch! fx for you! 

i hope this works for me. it is becoming stressful in our household lately. :nope:


----------



## Coconuts

Everything is crossed for you Joeys!


----------



## onebumpplease

Joey, here's hoping and we have a new BFP to celebrate in two weeks.

AF arrived around half an hour ago. I am devastated and don't know how to move on, hopefully I will in order to achieve that ultimate goal. It is just so painful, I'm hurting so much.. :cry:


----------



## joeys3453

onebump! I am so sorry!:hugs: i know how madening it feels it sucks. that is never anything any of us want to go through keep your head up!!!:hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> Ilovepiano, I hope this is your cycle too. Try to keep yourself from going mad in the wait. I can only imagine what it must be like to be living in the body that you are prone to symptom spot in. I sometimes find myself getting a bit nuts wondering about DP. If it were me, every time I broke wind I would feel like a magic 8 ball. LOL! Hang in there. It feels like forever but it is only a few days.

Thanks Leah! sometimes i get hopeful and sometimes i lose that little hope. However, we'll see. i have a few tricks to use next cycle if this cycle doesn't make it (mainly preseed and clearblue fertility monitor - i'll buy it whatever the doc says!!) and it's a whole week and 3 days more for me, af should show its ugly face on the 28th! :shrug:



Onebump - sorry that AF made an appearance :flower: :hugs:
I know it's difficult but try not to lose hope.


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> Don't trust or distrust the symptoms. They're the devil.
> 
> Ok Coco, hint taken, i'll try however not to get my hopes up too much although there's always the possibility. i hope i did not ruin it all getting up too soon after BD...! Thanks again Coco!! I was hopeful last wk since i had sore nips and this is not common for me, but maybe i just did not notice it before! still much a pretty long wait for me having about a 17 day LP :coffee:
> 
> 
> update:- more thick cm and mild very very mild cramps just above my pubic bone?! :shrug: .... let's see..... might be having an earlier AF as well!! but it should be next week (saturday 28th).Click to expand...

OK GIRLS--in his efforts to keep me calm and rational and sane, my dr gave me some advice. He told me that when ever i hear about different ways to "get pregnant" think about teenagers. Are teen agers doing this? Is this something teenagers would do? ANd we all know how successful those teens are at getting preggers! So I ask you, are teenagers REALLY in the back seat with there legs up for 20 minutes? Are teenagers putting a pillow under their hips before/during/after sex? and that always helps me not to obsess about not washing away the sperm or putting my feet on the wall. :shrug:


----------



## MrsChezek

LolaM said:


> CD 24 already, i so havent been paying attention. its been nice not to temp and chart. i thought about checking my temp one moring but i deliberatly sabotaged myself so i wouldnt do it! What I can tell you is that AF wont be showing up in the next few days. I went to yoga and i can usualy feel my ovaries making a fuss. none of that today!

Yay that's great news Lola! I hope she never shows :hugs: When do you plan to test? :happydance:


----------



## LolaM

MrsChezek said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> CD 24 already, i so havent been paying attention. its been nice not to temp and chart. i thought about checking my temp one moring but i deliberatly sabotaged myself so i wouldnt do it! What I can tell you is that AF wont be showing up in the next few days. I went to yoga and i can usualy feel my ovaries making a fuss. none of that today!
> 
> Yay that's great news Lola! I hope she never shows :hugs: When do you plan to test? :happydance:Click to expand...


Waiting until I'm late. I hate that BFHN! And i dont keep HPTs int he house otherwise, im like a dog, ill pee on anything that MOOOVES!! I felt kinda PMS-y this morning but it could be a combination of the slow old bitty in front of me--ITS THE SKINNY PEDAL ON THE RIIIIGHT, GRAMMA! and the fact that im back to work and im super duper tired. We shall see in the next week or so. :af::af::af::af:


----------



## MrsChezek

good luck *piano*!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

*Leah* - I know! It's ridiculous. Lollipops always end with me bleeding&#8230;it's ridiculous. My DH always made fun of me! Cause I like to suck on them during the decent on planes but always end up bleeding. I tried the tuck in cheek and that seems better, thank you :shy: Are you guys at 13DPO now? Great job waiting! I tested on 14DPO too&#8230;it was totally worth it!!! FX for you!!

:dust: *to all the TWWers!!!*

*Joeys* - I'm crossing everything for you as well. :hugs:

Big hugs to *onebump* :hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie :cry:


----------



## MrsChezek

LolaM said:


> Waiting until I'm late. I hate that BFHN! And i dont keep HPTs int he house otherwise, im like a dog, ill pee on anything that MOOOVES!! I felt kinda PMS-y this morning but it could be a combination of the slow old bitty in front of me--ITS THE SKINNY PEDAL ON THE RIIIIGHT, GRAMMA! and the fact that im back to work and im super duper tired. We shall see in the next week or so. :af::af::af::af:

Good for you!!! BFNs do suck and I'm glad you're waiting :hugs: But don't wait too long or I might pee on something in your name! :dohh: :haha: I'll keep everything crossed for you in the mean time! 
:dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Got a BFN this morning. DP peed on an IC after some gentle encouragement (blatant begging) and there was only 1 line. I was hopeful and I would be lying if I said I wasn't totally bummed but I am ready to take on the next cycle. We will not be traveling, our donor has had a schedule change that makes bedtime donations possible so DP will sleep with the softcup in and we are doing the formal SMEP next cycle. The plan is in order. Onward and upward.


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> OK GIRLS--in his efforts to keep me calm and rational and sane, my dr gave me some advice. He told me that when ever i hear about different ways to "get pregnant" think about teenagers. Are teen agers doing this? Is this something teenagers would do? ANd we all know how successful those teens are at getting preggers! So I ask you, are teenagers REALLY in the back seat with there legs up for 20 minutes? Are teenagers putting a pillow under their hips before/during/after sex? and that always helps me not to obsess about not washing away the sperm or putting my feet on the wall. :shrug:

Oh Lola!! that's true!! but we must also remember that teenagers are more fertile than we are... or at least that's what they say. However, your arguments make very much sense!:thumbup: for pointing it out.



Leah, all i can say is AAAAARRRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Kobuta

Teenagers aren't trying to have babies though. If it was easy to have an oopsie we would have had one by now IMO.


----------



## Coconuts

onebumpplease said:


> AF arrived around half an hour ago. I am devastated and don't know how to move on, hopefully I will in order to achieve that ultimate goal. It is just so painful, I'm hurting so much.. :cry:

:sad1: I'm so sorry onebump. That's so cruel. Dealing with AF when your hormones put you in your most delicate fagile part of the month is one of natures crueler twists. After all the waiting and hoping for the month you feel like your back to the beginning, starting from scratch. It all feels so far away right? Uf. It sucks so hard. As the days go by you get closer to O again, then closer to the next 2WW and things won't seem as dark as they do when AF's around. have a good cry. Stamp your feet. Drink a large class of wine, eat a kilo of chocolate, take a hot bath and put on a good movie. That was kind of my CD1 ritual. Letting it out helped to let go of that cycle and move into the next.
I'm so sorry x



LeahMSta said:


> Got a BFN this morning. DP peed on an IC after some gentle encouragement (blatant begging) and there was only 1 line. I was hopeful and I would be lying if I said I wasn't totally bummed but I am ready to take on the next cycle. We will not be traveling, our donor has had a schedule change that makes bedtime donations possible so DP will sleep with the softcup in and we are doing the formal SMEP next cycle. The plan is in order. Onward and upward.

Same goes for you sweet pea.
Your attitude is excellent, already looking forward! :thumbup: Formulating the new plan of attack was also something that I used to do which would help me feel like I had renewed hope for the coming cycle. The plan sounds great. how did DP take the news. Just as bummed as you or are you more invested at this point?
I'm sorry AF got you both. Keep moving forward x


----------



## MrsChezek

LeahMSta said:


> Got a BFN this morning. DP peed on an IC after some gentle encouragement (blatant begging) and there was only 1 line. I was hopeful and I would be lying if I said I wasn't totally bummed but I am ready to take on the next cycle. We will not be traveling, our donor has had a schedule change that makes bedtime donations possible so DP will sleep with the softcup in and we are doing the formal SMEP next cycle. The plan is in order. Onward and upward.

I won't get your hopes up as I know that doesn't help anyone but it ain't over until the :witch: shows. So hang in there - you have a wonderful attitude and you're right. You do have a great plan so if this shy BFP doesn't show, you're set for next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

The temp drop happened as planned and confirmed what the IC said yesterday. It's ok. I believe everything happens for a reason. DP seems to be taking it a bit harder this month than the last few as well. She is starting to ask questions like "what if there is really something wrong and I CAN'T do this for us?". I know that A.) it is normal to get discouraged and B.) it is hormone fueled. Now is not the time for level-headed discussions about probability and such. I just listen and let her worry. I do my best to let her know that it is not her that is "causing" disappointment and then I point out things like, she can have a second cup of coffee this morning. This is also the time of the month that she asks after you ladies. I think it is cute that she uses your screen names and discusses you all like you are my best chums. It's kind of adorable. That said....this is my "off season" too. So I will probably not be in quite as much. I am going to have some serious me time and try to reconnect with the world outside of the 2ww. I'll be checking in on everyone though!


----------



## Coconuts

A break is good. Tell DP :hi: and that she's now an honorary BnB loved one thanks you Leah. Sending happy vibes to her uterus. x


----------



## Jazavac

Leah and onebump, bah for the BFN/AF. :( Good luck with the next cycle, though!


Oopsies have next to nothing to do with teenagers. It's just good (bad) luck, and/or someone's fertility. After all, it really is to be expected of a teenage girl to be more fertile than a 30+ year old.

I actually did keep my legs up in the air almost every time this last cycle. It didn't really cost me anything and we mostly made fun of it, too. I doubt _that_ was what made the big difference, but we'll never know, right?


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> Leah and onebump, bah for the BFN/AF. :( Good luck with the next cycle, though!
> 
> 
> Oopsies have next to nothing to do with teenagers. It's just good (bad) luck, and/or someone's fertility. After all, it really is to be expected of a teenage girl to be more fertile than a 30+ year old.
> 
> I actually did keep my legs up in the air almost every time this last cycle. It didn't really cost me anything and we mostly made fun of it, too. I doubt _that_ was what made the big difference, but we'll never know, right?

Unless the spermies start talking, we wont know. Billions of people on the frickin planet and here we are, struggling for just ONE! My dr says that everything is working correctly now as far as my hormones, its just a numbers game. Im still really not even thinking about it and im not temping. Just living my life and taking my medications. The begining of the school year for kinders is constant work for me, so its a good distraction. Its easy to deal with 33 kinders when there are 2 other adults in the room to help! It looks like im going to have about 20 kids this year. Last year I started with 30 and i bounced between 24 and 32 all year.


----------



## onebumpplease

Lola, I like the way you're treating your cycle. I hope it brings you a healthy BFP.

:hugs:Leah. Next one's ours right? 

Thanks for the comforting and support. I really needed it. You're right Coco, it is such a bad time hormonally for us as it is, throw in what AF really means and I'm a wreck. Fastest bounce back for me yet though. Tears on and off up until tea time tonight and now I'm ready to get 'back on that horse'. Although (and I don't know how much difference it truly makes) I'm going to make that horse do more work this cycle. :dohh:


----------



## Kobuta

I'm sorry you've had so many tears onebumpplease. TTC sucks worse than most things in life. :sad1:

I still don't appear to have ovulated yet temp-wise, although I had the most ewcm two days ago. This is one of the benefits of not temping, just BD when there's ewcm and don't stress about it. We've been having a good go, but with my retroverted uterus I'm supposed to lie on my front so I'm not lifting my legs up or anything. It's been all a bit serious recently and sex not so fun, but last night DH got the message and came home full of beans for a good romp.


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> Lola, I like the way you're treating your cycle. I hope it brings you a healthy BFP.
> 
> :hugs:Leah. Next one's ours right?
> 
> Thanks for the comforting and support. I really needed it. You're right Coco, it is such a bad time hormonally for us as it is, throw in what AF really means and I'm a wreck. Fastest bounce back for me yet though. Tears on and off up until tea time tonight and now I'm ready to get 'back on that horse'. Although (and I don't know how much difference it truly makes) I'm going to make that horse do more work this cycle. :dohh:

This cycle was a bust, nothing else to do


----------



## Coconuts

I'm sorry Lola, you have a lovely attitude though. Not lessing it consume you too much. I hope Doc is right and the numbers stack up on your side soon x

Onebump, a good cry is what you need. We're all like babies at heart and sometimes we just need to cry, let out the stress of the day (for babies) or the stress of the month for us. Glad you're feeling more on top on things. Crack that whip horse whisperer (not that I'm a fan of horse whips or spurrs for that matter :dohh:)


----------



## Coconuts

meaning for horses of course. If your DH likes that kind of thing.... um... go for it!


----------



## LeahMSta

Coco, You always crack me up. I was just going to read an run but I have to say that your humor is one of my favorite parts of the thread. Well....that and the fact that you are a charting guru. ;)


----------



## onebumpplease

LOL Coco, not sure about that ;)


----------



## LeahMSta

CD2 here and things are just fine. I am almost sure (not sure if I trust it) that my 2 month long, one sided, yucky headache has been broken. I almost always feel better right after waking so I am going to give it a few hours and then I'll be sure. It is nearly magical to not want to go for my brain with a spoon after so much pain. I have put weight on, fallen behind on goals, lost money at work, and slept for weeks straight. I am ready to get my life back. 
Our donor was totally bummed that we didn't get a sticky too. He has been notified of dates and times and agreed to stick firmly to the SMEP schedule. We are going in horns blaring this cycle. Hopefully that is enough to get this eggy! 

I hope everyone is having a lovely day. Baby dust all around!


----------



## MrsChezek

LeahMSta said:


> CD2 here and things are just fine. I am almost sure (not sure if I trust it) that my 2 month long, one sided, yucky headache has been broken. I almost always feel better right after waking so I am going to give it a few hours and then I'll be sure. It is nearly magical to not want to go for my brain with a spoon after so much pain. I have put weight on, fallen behind on goals, lost money at work, and slept for weeks straight. I am ready to get my life back.
> Our donor was totally bummed that we didn't get a sticky too. He has been notified of dates and times and agreed to stick firmly to the SMEP schedule. We are going in horns blaring this cycle. Hopefully that is enough to get this eggy!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a lovely day. Baby dust all around!

Something that I think made a difference for me was Musinex. I don't get too much CM naturally so I popped a 600mg guanifesin (however it is spelled) about 2-3 hours before BDing on the days of +OPKs to make sure I had more CM for the spermies to swim through and survive in. They don't do well in dry environments and I think that might have been a problem for us in the past. So I figured that upped my chances of them sitting around longer while waiting for eggy to show up. I of course don't know anything about your DP's CM levels but figured I'd share my 2 cents just in case they are useful :flower:


----------



## Kobuta

CD22, I didn't ovulate this time. Had a withdrawal bleed yesterday.

Leah that is really great that your headache might be gone :thumbup:


----------



## LolaM

Im exhausted. I have been napping everyday after work. Good thing Im only working 1/2 days. I just woke up and im not feeling too well. I cant say exactly what it is, im just feel unwell.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi everyone :wave:

I am pleased to announce that the medicine is doing it's job. My headache stayed gone yesterday, I was able to work, had more energy than I can remember, and felt "myself" for the first time in quite a while. I am hoping for a repeat performance today!

MrsC I have heard that before. I don't know if it would be helpful or not. She seems to have a good amnt of CM and we always use preseed. In fact she asked me to look into alternatives to preseed because she says it makes her feel "leaky" after and SMEP for days could really amplify that. I guess we could give it a whirl and see what happens. This is all Just a bunch of trial and error. :shrug:

Lola, I hope you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

LeahMSta said:


> CD2 here and things are just fine. I am almost sure (not sure if I trust it) that my 2 month long, one sided, yucky headache has been broken.

Thank goodness for that! I hope it's gone and stays away. I'm just the worst patient with a headache - I just can't deal with them very well. If I had migranes I think I'd just throw myself off a bridge. I really feel for you. Headaches suck!

Leah, how old is your DP? Don't forget it's still a numbers game. Is this going to be the third cycle now? Not many people hit the jackpot so early. Chances are 25% on any given cycle for a healthy couple with good timing. Only 40% get their bfp in the first three months. 70% will get lucky within 6 and 85% within a year. Then I think it's something like 95% will conceive within 2 years leaving just 5% of all couples who will need medical assistance.
I'm not saying this to scare you or dampen your spirits, I just hope that it helps you both to not feel like anything is necessarily wrong or that it'll never happen. It will, just keep going and the odds are, you'll get there. :hugs:



MrsChezek said:


> Something that I think made a difference for me was Musinex. I don't get too much CM naturally so I popped a 600mg guanifesin (however it is spelled) about 2-3 hours before BDing on the days of +OPKs to make sure I had more CM for the spermies to swim through and survive in.

Me too. I didn't take anything on this BFP cycle but I was drinking A LOT more fluid than usual and I had excellent excellent excellent EWCM, good enough to make me OPK and the strongest ov line I've ever seen.



LolaM said:


> Im exhausted. I have been napping everyday after work. Good thing Im only working 1/2 days. I just woke up and im not feeling too well. I cant say exactly what it is, im just feel unwell.

baby fever? Are you still in with a chance? I've got a feeling you ruled this cycle out but I can't remember why? FXD for you. Hope you feel better. :flow:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi girls, i've been having a crappy mood today. i think it's PMS, one minute i'm smiling, and the next i'm barking and howling!!! i hate it, really really hate it!! and i can't go anywhere without seeing a pregnant woman, ARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!! anyway, still waiting and hoping. i'm 11dpo, and after all this wait, i'm thinking of not even bothering in the next few months. i'm being so angry and pessimistic, just thinking everyone can get preg but not me cause i'm not that lucky. i'm lucky in small things but not in life-changing ones.

i'm sorry for annoying you all, but i'm really angry with myself and all the world right now.


----------



## ilovepiano

Leah i'm really happy that the meds are doing their job!! :thumbup: :flower: :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Are you still in with a chance? I've got a feeling you ruled this cycle out but I can't remember why? FXD for you. Hope you feel better. :flow:


Yeah, this cycle was a bust, we were saving up for our IUI and didnt BD on the correct days. Im out. Im having a terrible, terrible cramp on my left side. I just want to throw myself in front of a bus, that pain would be less than these cramps and the b*tch doesnt even have the nerve to show her face yet. Im actualy hoping for AF today because that makes for better timing for my IUI.


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Hi girls, i've been having a crappy mood today. i think it's PMS, one minute i'm smiling, and the next i'm barking and howling!!! i hate it, really really hate it!! and i can't go anywhere without seeing a pregnant woman, ARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!! anyway, still waiting and hoping. i'm 11dpo, and after all this wait, i'm thinking of not even bothering in the next few months. i'm being so angry and pessimistic, just thinking everyone can get preg but not me cause i'm not that lucky. i'm lucky in small things but not in life-changing ones.
> 
> i'm sorry for annoying you all, but i'm really angry with myself and all the world right now.

Your not annoying me, :hugs: im sure im annoying you all with my mood swings. AF showed a bit ago and its bad. A hot shower, midol and a heating pad arent touching this. :cry: I cant remember the last time i had such bad cramps. Its baaad, i dont even have the strength to get up off this couch. I will be sending my hubs on a chocolate and pepsi run on his way home from work. Emotionally, im doing pretty well. I just think TI isnt going to work for us. AF is a day early, so hopefully my + will come a day early.


----------



## LeahMSta

Coconuts said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> CD2 here and things are just fine. I am almost sure (not sure if I trust it) that my 2 month long, one sided, yucky headache has been broken.
> 
> Thank goodness for that! I hope it's gone and stays away. I'm just the worst patient with a headache - I just can't deal with them very well. If I had migranes I think I'd just throw myself off a bridge. I really feel for you. Headaches suck!
> 
> Leah, how old is your DP? Don't forget it's still a numbers game. Is this going to be the third cycle now? Not many people hit the jackpot so early. Chances are 25% on any given cycle for a healthy couple with good timing. Only 40% get their bfp in the first three months. 70% will get lucky within 6 and 85% within a year. Then I think it's something like 95% will conceive within 2 years leaving just 5% of all couples who will need medical assistance.
> I'm not saying this to scare you or dampen your spirits, I just hope that it helps you both to not feel like anything is necessarily wrong or that it'll never happen. It will, just keep going and the odds are, you'll get there. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Something that I think made a difference for me was Musinex. I don't get too much CM naturally so I popped a 600mg guanifesin (however it is spelled) about 2-3 hours before BDing on the days of +OPKs to make sure I had more CM for the spermies to swim through and survive in.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I didn't take anything on this BFP cycle but I was drinking A LOT more fluid than usual and I had excellent excellent excellent EWCM, good enough to make me OPK and the strongest ov line I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Im exhausted. I have been napping everyday after work. Good thing Im only working 1/2 days. I just woke up and im not feeling too well. I cant say exactly what it is, im just feel unwell.Click to expand...
> 
> baby fever? Are you still in with a chance? I've got a feeling you ruled this cycle out but I can't remember why? FXD for you. Hope you feel better. :flow:Click to expand...

This will be cycle 4 for us Coco. DP was a bit emotional about things the day AF arrived as is to be expected but we had an excelent chat about it last night and I believe we are on the same page. We are going to continue to do all we can. Outside of that it is like the lotto. We know that it will happen when the time is right and to be honest we've done 11 years with just the 2 of us and we are seeing each month as another precious month we got to share before our little one arrives. It allows us to prepare financially and leagally and become that much more excited for our BFP. We are willing to put in the work. :thumbup: We have lots of household goals that we are still working on while we are trying so there is not too intse a focus on TTC. (although I do get a bit :wacko: durring the 2ww....but who doesn't?!?!)


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Lola, i'm sorry for AF showing and moreover for it being so painful. i've had a couple of painful cycles as well but hopefully this one will be better as the polypse seems to have fallen off by itself, but my mood swings are enormous!! (so don't worry) and i seem to crave all the "bad" food, i think it's nerves due to PMS. Could one still have PMS symptoms IF pregnant?

Lola, i hope the pain subsides soon, if you see that it has been strangely painful, talk to your doc about it next time you go. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Tks Lola, i'm sorry for AF showing and moreover for it being so painful. i've had a couple of painful cycles as well but hopefully this one will be better as the polypse seems to have fallen off by itself, but my mood swings are enormous!! (so don't worry) and i seem to crave all the "bad" food, i think it's nerves due to PMS. Could one still have PMS symptoms IF pregnant?
> 
> Lola, i hope the pain subsides soon, if you see that it has been strangely painful, talk to your doc about it next time you go. :hugs:


Its a bit better, hubs is bringing my chocolate and pepsi when he gets home. My poor body is so mixed up! When i ws younger my periods were heavy and painful, dibilitating so i got on BCP and that helped but now i suffer for taking them for so long! Go figger! :dohh: I spent so much time trying NOT to get preg when i could have been humping the ENTIRE FFA!:haha: I think some symptoms of PMS and preg are the same, so its possible


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Tks Lola, i'm sorry for AF showing and moreover for it being so painful. i've had a couple of painful cycles as well but hopefully this one will be better as the polypse seems to have fallen off by itself, but my mood swings are enormous!! (so don't worry) and i seem to crave all the "bad" food, i think it's nerves due to PMS. Could one still have PMS symptoms IF pregnant?
> 
> Lola, i hope the pain subsides soon, if you see that it has been strangely painful, talk to your doc about it next time you go. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Its a bit better, hubs is bringing my chocolate and pepsi when he gets home. My poor body is so mixed up! When i ws younger my periods were heavy and painful, dibilitating so i got on BCP and that helped but now i suffer for taking them for so long! Go figger! :dohh: I spent so much time trying NOT to get preg when i could have been humping the ENTIRE FFA!:haha:Click to expand...

I know what you mean, i was always scared of getting pregnant cause i never felt the urge (although now i think i did but i did not recognise it, in fact i have had many pets and still do...). then about 4 yrs ago i fell sick with depression, so it was out of my mind completely as i wanted to feel better when trying, and now that i do, it seems that all surrounding ladies are getting pregnant and i'm not. i haven't been trying for long, actually this cycle could have been the best one, so maybe i shouldn't try for an immediate BFP but you know, when you really try you want it too badly :dohh: if only i tried immediately after we got married!! i would have been younger, thinner and maybe healthier as well... arrgh!! however i'm just going bonkers with PMS symtoms it seems... but although my breasts are full and they have been so for a few days now my mood is killing me! :wacko: in order to help i've had a massive ice-cream milkshake and some potato crisps, but if i gag - it'd be my fault now :haha: And my stomach/tummy is feeling huge (no wonder lol). y'day i tried putting on a pair of trousers that i think if the button did not break like it did (so i had to wear s thing else) it would have been very tight.... just hoping this is a good sign. But i have also been having problems going to the bathroom but with the help of that massive milkshake, something's moved lol.... so that could be another thing in getting my proportions to increase


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> L
> 
> Thanks for the comforting and support. I really needed it. You're right Coco, it is such a bad time hormonally for us as it is, throw in what AF really means and I'm a wreck. Fastest bounce back for me yet though. Tears on and off up until tea time tonight and now I'm ready to get 'back on that horse'. Although (and I don't know how much difference it truly makes) I'm going to make that horse do more work this cycle. :dohh:




LolaM said:


> This cycle was a bust, nothing else to do




LeahMSta said:


> CD2 here and things are just fine.




Kobuta said:


> CD22, I didn't ovulate this time. Had a withdrawal bleed yesterday.
> 
> Leah that is really great that your headache might be gone :thumbup:

:( Sorry for all the bummed-out ness so far on this thread.

We're totally overdue another BFP so it's definitely one of your turns on here!

I've been super busy at work and have been out last night and all of today and the weather has turned so we're going to be super busy in the garden as well. CD19- and probably late ovulation etc etc, 8 day LP no change etc etc. :)


----------



## LeahMSta

timeforababy said:


> :flower: I'm not bummed out Time. Sorry about your shy egg. I'm glad to hear you've had plenty to keep you busy in the garden. I need to go get some fresh air and sunshine tomorrow. It's been too long.


----------



## Babylene

I'm 35 and I said this would be my last year for trying...not fair to my DH though..I have 3 children from a previous marriage, to which my DH is an AMAZING dad! I know he loves our 3 like his own, but I know he wants to experience pregnancy with me and although I know he would never say this I'm sure there is something there that creates a desire in him to want to have his own flesh and blood.


----------



## LolaM

Babylene said:


> I'm 35 and I said this would be my last year for trying...not fair to my DH though..I have 3 children from a previous marriage, to which my DH is an AMAZING dad! I know he loves our 3 like his own, but I know he wants to experience pregnancy with me and although I know he would never say this I'm sure there is something there that creates a desire in him to want to have his own flesh and blood.

Hello BAbylene. What have you tried so far? Are you on medications? How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Babylene

Hello BAbylene. What have you tried so far? Are you on medications? How long have you been TTC?[/QUOTE]

Well this is where I'm at so far..been ttc for 2 years now. DH works away from home in the oil field so we basically match up 4 - 6 times a year! Makes it a little hard and frustrating! Did 3 cycles of clomid but it never did a thing. So no more clomid. Candidate for IVF but we are not sure its the right option for us. Am scheduled for a laproscopy to check for endometriosis (which runs in the family) but this month really feels like the month..and I'm afraid to have the lap done because its set for _right_ after I O and what if I've conceived?? I THINK I'm on cycle day 4 but my af was totally off kilter this go around. VERY unusual! Maybe you guys could offer some ideas..
See I track all but my temp. so whats throwing me is that this bleeding started right when af should be showing up, but its not acting like af! 5 days ago I had spotting at bedtime..light pink (which never happens to me, I'm right into af hard and heavy, in a "break out the hot water bottle and don't expect me to get dolled up for anyone because its just me and my Criminal Minds for the next few days while the witch rides her broom through my week" sort of way) but I thought ok this is the day before af was due so I'm out of the game bring out the pads! but the next day
(bleeding day2) I went to the bathroom found myself with a clean pad..no af! Stayed clear until the afternoon when I had a gush but still only sort of filled one pad overnight, to me it was like a period but without clots and only one pad where usually I would have used 2 or 3 in the course of a day and clots are normal for me.
(bleeding Day 3) Nothing but pink and only when I wiped,
(Bleeding day 4) same story but now its brown.
My usual history on my clockwork 27 day cycle: 1st day red light bleed, 2&3rd days heavy bleed, 4th day its light (almost none), then 5th day medium bleeding, then I'm done.
I just happened to ovulate in July (day 10) when DH was home so we got to the BD as soon as he walked in the door! LOL
I've had some pregnancy symptoms, nausea, vivid dreams, lower back pain, out of sorts, loose bowel movements, moody, tired, creamy cm from approx 5 dpo to 15 dpo but then 16dpo I had the light pink wipe..I'm still experiencing them, but add mild cramping, what cramps I have had are in the morning and related to gas pain! and headaches the last 2 days. (DH got right into it this month, was convinced there was something off about me and that I was going to come up bfp but I tested 2 days before I was due for af and was bfn then the bleeding started)
Ordinarily I feel awful during my period..but somehow I feel like I'm on top of the world! As odd as this might sound I just don't feel like I normally would..I'm to...happy for this totm..you know?? I haven't had to take any Midol, or sit with my hot water bottle..and yes I even got dolled up and went out on day 3 of my light bleed!!
I wonder has anyone else experience anything like this and end up bfp?? Should I be testing again? or am I just the victim of af and her mind games.
I've let her have her way with me before in regards to the mind games but my period has NEVER been affected, ever faithful to its blessed timetable.


----------



## LolaM

Babylene said:


> I've let her have her way with me before in regards to the mind games but my period has NEVER been affected, ever faithful to its blessed timetable.

ahhh, see...i know wwhat happened Ive got YOUR AF and you have mine. I am absolutly miserable today. Im ok as long as i dont move, or bend. So hubs has me snuggled up on the couch with soda and sweets. He knows me so well! Fertility Friend is a great website to keep track of your cycle info. you can also record temps with FF too. AF plays tricks on my all the time, even increased my LP from 11-13 days to 15-17 days. Dr says this is totaly normal and im normal <with meds> and hubs is above normal, so eventually it will happen. What CD are you? What CD did you test?


----------



## Babylene

LolaM said:


> Babylene said:
> 
> 
> I've let her have her way with me before in regards to the mind games but my period has NEVER been affected, ever faithful to its blessed timetable.
> 
> ahhh, see...i know what happened Ive got YOUR AF and you have mine. I am absolutely miserable today. Im ok as long as i dont move, or bend. So hubs has me snuggled up on the couch with soda and sweets. He knows me so well! Fertility Friend is a great website to keep track of your cycle info. you can also record temps with FF too. AF plays tricks on my all the time, even increased my LP from 11-13 days to 15-17 days. Dr says this is totally normal and im normal <with meds> and hubs is above normal, so eventually it will happen. What CD are you? What CD did you test?Click to expand...

LOL af gave us the ol switcheroo..I can completely understand the not being able to move my dear!! To be honest I'm enjoying the reprieve of not being couch-pitalized LOL It is actually to the point the kids know when I'm dealing with af and actually bring me the hot water bottle!! They don't know what's happening, just that it happens every month LOL.

I track everything on my android with OvuView..a fantastic little app. It can track my temps there to but I always seem to forget to do it in the mornings..the kids getting ready for school gets me hopping out of bed before I get the chance..I know I should be doing it but those extra 2 minutes of sleep are hard to give up for me for some reason! 

Everything points to the two of being "normal" to, just a matter of timing really being sucky. Basically we only get about 1/3rd of the year together..so in order for us to say we've been trying for 1 year..that translates into us actually trying for 3..then take into account I'm not ovulating every time he's home..well you get the picture. 

As for CD..if this was really af..I am supposed to be CD 4..I think I'm going to go for bloodwork on Mon. to sort it out and be positive so I just know how to move forward..that's how unusual this period was for me! Ordinarily I would just be like meh..sign me up for next months ttc group, but this one was just to off for my liking...well..I would _like_ it not to come at all LOL If that was something else and not af..then I suppose I would be CD 30. Monday will tell. When I tested it was CD 24 and I was 11dpo and got a :bfn:


----------



## LolaM

Babylene said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babylene said:
> 
> 
> I've let her have her way with me before in regards to the mind games but my period has NEVER been affected, ever faithful to its blessed timetable.
> 
> ahhh, see...i know what happened Ive got YOUR AF and you have mine. I am absolutely miserable today. Im ok as long as i dont move, or bend. So hubs has me snuggled up on the couch with soda and sweets. He knows me so well! Fertility Friend is a great website to keep track of your cycle info. you can also record temps with FF too. AF plays tricks on my all the time, even increased my LP from 11-13 days to 15-17 days. Dr says this is totally normal and im normal <with meds> and hubs is above normal, so eventually it will happen. What CD are you? What CD did you test?Click to expand...
> 
> LOL af gave us the ol switcheroo..I can completely understand the not being able to move my dear!! To be honest I'm enjoying the reprieve of not being couch-pitalized LOL It is actually to the point the kids know when I'm dealing with af and actually bring me the hot water bottle!! They don't know what's happening, just that it happens every month LOL.
> 
> I track everything on my android with OvuView..a fantastic little app. It can track my temps there to but I always seem to forget to do it in the mornings..the kids getting ready for school gets me hopping out of bed before I get the chance..I know I should be doing it but those extra 2 minutes of sleep are hard to give up for me for some reason!
> 
> Everything points to the two of being "normal" to, just a matter of timing really being sucky. Basically we only get about 1/3rd of the year together..so in order for us to say we've been trying for 1 year..that translates into us actually trying for 3..then take into account I'm not ovulating every time he's home..well you get the picture.
> 
> As for CD..if this was really af..I am supposed to be CD 4..I think I'm going to go for bloodwork on Mon. to sort it out and be positive so I just know how to move forward..that's how unusual this period was for me! Ordinarily I would just be like meh..sign me up for next months ttc group, but this one was just to off for my liking...well..I would _like_ it not to come at all LOL If that was something else and not af..then I suppose I would be CD 30. Monday will tell. When I tested it was CD 24 and I was 11dpo and got a :bfn:Click to expand...

11 DPO is a bit early for accurate results. Ive not gotten far enough to need a blood test and ive had so many appts that they surely would have known if i was preg, which, judgng by the agony i am in, isnt likely


----------



## Babylene

LolaM said:


> Babylene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babylene said:
> 
> 
> 11 DPO is a bit early for accurate results. Ive not gotten far enough to need a blood test and ive had so many appts that they surely would have known if i was preg, which, judgng by the agony i am in, isnt likely
> 
> I'm really sorry your going through a rough one with af! I know what its like to have to suffer through your totm and I wouldn't wish what I go through on my worst enemy!
> Ya I figured it would be to early but I love to POAS ... I got a little anxious, hubby was going back to work and I wanted to know before he went. If I am I would be very shocked. I've really gotten into the flow of being disappointed every month..that's not the right way to put it..you know its not that I'm disappointed even anymore..just not surprised to see a bfn..but I would honestly fall off the toilet if I got a bfp LOL
> 
> How about you? How long have you been ttc? You might have said before in the thread, if so I apologize for having you repeat yourself..but I'm old ;) LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## LolaM

Babylene said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babylene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babylene said:
> 
> 
> 11 DPO is a bit early for accurate results. Ive not gotten far enough to need a blood test and ive had so many appts that they surely would have known if i was preg, which, judgng by the agony i am in, isnt likely
> 
> I'm really sorry your going through a rough one with af! I know what its like to have to suffer through your totm and I wouldn't wish what I go through on my worst enemy!
> Ya I figured it would be to early but I love to POAS ... I got a little anxious, hubby was going back to work and I wanted to know before he went. If I am I would be very shocked. I've really gotten into the flow of being disappointed every month..that's not the right way to put it..you know its not that I'm disappointed even anymore..just not surprised to see a bfn..but I would honestly fall off the toilet if I got a bfp LOL
> 
> How about you? How long have you been ttc? You might have said before in the thread, if so I apologize for having you repeat yourself..but I'm old ;) LOLClick to expand...
> 
> No worries, i teach kindergarten, so i repeat myself all day long. I have been technically trying since January 2010 but officially only been ABLE to conceive since Dec 2011. I have upside down hormones, too much estrogen when i dont need it and not enough progresterone when i do need it. I also have a didelphic uterus, small ovaries...LPD...but medication seems to combat all that and dr says i am able to conceive, i was supposed to start IUI last cycle but through a series of unfortunate events, it didnt happen, im hoping for a chance this cycle if my body plays along. I dont even bother with HPTs anymore, i never even get close to needing one and i think i would come unglued if i got a BFP....Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi girls, i've given in and tested this morning at 12dpo, BFN as usual. i'm feeling all symptoms of PMS now so i think i'm out this month although a little hope lingers till Saturday. I am so going to buy that fertility monitor!


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Hi girls, i've given in and tested this morning at 12dpo, BFN as usual. i'm feeling all symptoms of PMS now so i think i'm out this month although a little hope lingers till Saturday. I am so going to buy that fertility monitor!

:hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

ilovepiano said:


> Hi girls, i've given in and tested this morning at 12dpo, BFN as usual. i'm feeling all symptoms of PMS now so i think i'm out this month although a little hope lingers till Saturday. I am so going to buy that fertility monitor!

:( :hugs:


don't give up until AF shows up!!

No + opk for me yet. meh. CD20 only. At least I never have a TWW :dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

I am such an optimist!!! (not!)

Tks timeforbaby, i read that many had their light BFP at this same time so i tried it but it was a clear *bold* BFN. However still waiting till Saturday coming when AF should show her ugly face. I hope it won't be so painful now that the polypse is gone!

Oh by the way, on the bust stop this morn there was a preg lady ready to pop as well, tell me i'm crazy but i'm noticing them everywhere!!! however to say the truth i wait at a bus stop next to a hospital so it's pretty common sense that i see all kinds of ppl there, but i just pray, not everywhere pls!!!


----------



## Coconuts

LolaM said:


> Yeah, this cycle was a bust, we were saving up for our IUI and didnt BD on the correct days. Im out. Im having a terrible, terrible cramp on my left side. I just want to throw myself in front of a bus, that pain would be less than these cramps and the b*tch doesnt even have the nerve to show her face yet. Im actualy hoping for AF today because that makes for better timing for my IUI.

Oh yes, I remember now! Sorry AF is so cruel when she comes. Really twists the knife doesn't she.
:hugs: Hope she's out of there soon x



ilovepiano said:


> Could one still have PMS symptoms IF pregnant?

Yup. it's the pesky progesterone that sends us loopy, big boobs, back ache, headache etc etc. I was never a fan of SS for this reason. Pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are pretty much the same. Blah.
Sorry about the BFN. It's never over until AF shows her ugly mug though. FXD.



Babylene said:


> I'm 35 and I said this would be my last year for trying...not fair to my DH though..I have 3 children from a previous marriage, to which my DH is an AMAZING dad! I know he loves our 3 like his own, but I know he wants to experience pregnancy with me and although I know he would never say this I'm sure there is something there that creates a desire in him to want to have his own flesh and blood.

:hi: Babylene, this has been such a great thread for me over the last year!!! You've found a good home here if you stick around.
test woman test!!!! You must have a test or two lying around?????
Weird AF and her games. I hoping it's just a big bout of IB and you'll turn up with BFP!
:test:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Yup. it's the pesky progesterone that sends us loopy, big boobs, back ache, headache etc etc. I was never a fan of SS for this reason. Pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are pretty much the same. Blah.
> Sorry about the BFN. It's never over until AF shows her ugly mug though. FXD.

So in yr opinion i'm still in the chance even if i got a BFN at 12dpo?

I was going to ask about you, where have you been? how are you doing? :hugs: I don't really know you personally but i missed you lol!


----------



## Coconuts

Aw :hugs: I'm still here, I check in all the time but I didn't want to plaster the TTC boards with details of my pregnancy... but since you ask :haha:
We had our first apt on Friday and we had a bit of a 2 second slap dash scan (which I wasn't expecting) and we got to see the little flickering heart and cocobaby wiggling around and generally moving and being alive and well. Measured bang on 10 weeks at 33mm. It was such a relief after 10 weeks of hoping but not really knowing. Such an amazing thing to see for the first time. :cloud9: We're having the NT scan in 10 days so not long to wait to see my little babe again.
Morning sickness kicked in at about 7 weeks and still going on. Just this morning I was talking to God on the big white telephone! :haha: :sick: We've luckily had 3 weeks off work so that coincided nicely with all the puking. Today is my first day back and my student should be here in 20 minutes. Luckily all the 'action' has been and gone _before_ he arrived. Especially since my clue to get to the loo is usually loud and explosive sicky burps. Bleugh! :blush:

We are long overdue another BFP here so I'm constantly checking in and crossing my fingers for all of you. xxxxxxx


----------



## Coconuts

I didn't answer you question did I. 12DPO BFN. There's always a chance if AF doesn't show. Implantation usually happens between 6-10 DPO. If implantation was late then you only had 2 days to get the hCG up and running to turn that test line pink. Not really very long. But if you implanted early, 6 DPO, then a 12DPO test should be telling the truth. Unless is was a crazy test with a really high cut off of 50 / 100mIU. Mine were the 25mIUs. The thing is, you never know when that little eggy attaches so you just have to keep hoping and testing. It's possible it was a false pos. But it's also possible it wasn't. Keep hope alive as long as you can. You never know till AF is really here.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> I didn't answer you question did I. 12DPO BFN. There's always a chance if AF doesn't show. Implantation usually happens between 6-10 DPO. If implantation was late then you only had 2 days to get the hCG up and running to turn that test line pink. Not really very long. But if you implanted early, 6 DPO, then a 12DPO test should be telling the truth. Unless is was a crazy test with a really high cut off of 50 / 100mIU. Mine were the 25mIUs. The thing is, you never know when that little eggy attaches so you just have to keep hoping and testing. It's possible it was a false pos. But it's also possible it wasn't. Keep hope alive as long as you can. You never know till AF is really here.

Tks Coco but i still think i'm out (it's me being so positive talking again). However if AF shows her face i will surely buy that fertility monitor thus avoiding shooting in the dark... this time the TWW was terrible for me as we really did the deed, and i thought that it'd happen immiediately lol! but real life doesn't always go according to our dreams. This is the kind of test i used, i don't really understand the numbers - it should be an early detection one- the box i had was all blue however - https://www.embryotech.com/babystart/pregnancy.htm


However, i'm glad you're doing ok apart from the episodes of sickness and that baby-coco is doing right :) It's amazing watching them grow little by little under the sofisticated technology!! it must have been awful for our mothers with no ultrasound available at the time, but they couldn't miss what they did not have or know about! My mum tells me that the doc used to hear the heartbeat, and that's it.


----------



## joeys3453

morning how are all you lovely ladies doing? had a nice busy weekend that kept my mind off the tww so that is good. been having hot flashes a lot lately:dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

Morning / afternoon Joeys! :hi: Are the hot flashes good or a clomid / letrozole thing? 5DPO. One more week!!

Piano, the test numbers 25mIU indicated the sensitivity. Ultra sensitive dip strips can be just 10mIU. I found the 25s just as reliable. Some boxed tests with the plastic casing can be a little less sensitive meaning you really do need to wait for 14DPO or to be late before a line will come up. Maybe the sensitivity is written on the paper insert in the box. I couldn't see from the link. Keeping it all crossed for you x


----------



## joeys3453

coco i think the hot flashes is fromt he progesterone. it makes me look like i am sunburnt that is how hot i feel. i am not sure if the clomid or letrozole makes it worse. :shrug: 

coco how are you feeling?


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> coco i think the hot flashes is fromt he progesterone. it makes me look like i am sunburnt that is how hot i feel. i am not sure if the clomid or letrozole makes it worse. :shrug:
> 
> coco how are you feeling?

fingers crossed that's the first sign :)


----------



## joeys3453

oh time! I sure hope so! any sign of O yet?


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi everyone!

Joeys, I have everything crossed for you! 5dpo....You're almost halfway there. We are overdue for another BFP on the thread. I hope this is your cycle.:thumbup: My neuro meds give me hotflashes. I feel your pain. My poor DP is always wrappen in a hoodie or a blanket because I make the temp suitable to my personal temp. She can put on more to stay warm. I can only take off so much. LOL!

Time, I waiting to hear that your eggy has mad an appearance and we are in the wait with you too. It's been a while since I got to cheer you on in the wait. I miss you around here! :hugs:

We are still just waiting out AF. :coffee: We start SMEP this week. Hopefully THAT is the trick that gets us a sticky one. Only time will tell. DP and I are a bit blue because our donors ex GF has turned up pregnant. He was ecstatic because he "knew" he wasn't firing blanks. That makes DP feel like maybe there is something wwrong with her. I had to sit down and go through the statistics with her and remind her to try to enjoy the journey. We may want our little nugget right now but they'll come when the time is right.

Coco, I am so excited to hear that you gotta see your LO fluttery heart. Can you believe that you've already nearly survived the first tri? Soon M/S will be a thing of the past! :happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys and Leah, :) thanks. Got +opk today @CD21.

That's 2 days later than last cycle. The main different probably was soy cd5-9 last cycle and soy cd3-6 this one.

but who knows eh? Fingers crossed and let's see what we get in 10 days time. At least I know now I don't have a TWW, more like a week wait, good for an impatient lady like me!!


----------



## LolaM

Ok girls--start gathering the baby dust, im gonna need a dumptruck full. AF came early so ill get my + OPK on Wed or Thur which means ill be doing the IUI on Thur or Fri. I start Letrozole today.


----------



## Coconuts

Hi *Joeys*, I did a bit of an update about a page ago but I'm doing great. The worry fog is lifting now I have the image of my wriggler burned into my brain - it's like a hologram in front of everything I see! Arms waving, back arching.... :cloud9: NT scan in 9 days.

*Time*, O day tomorrow!!!! It's go time. Keep up the bonkage. Hope to see that rise on Wednesday. FXD!!!!!!!!

*Lola*, as you wish!
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kobuta

No O for me yet, it's really late, but I spotted some ewcm yesterday morning and BDed last night.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Piano, the test numbers 25mIU indicated the sensitivity. Ultra sensitive dip strips can be just 10mIU. I found the 25s just as reliable. Some boxed tests with the plastic casing can be a little less sensitive meaning you really do need to wait for 14DPO or to be late before a line will come up. Maybe the sensitivity is written on the paper insert in the box. I couldn't see from the link. Keeping it all crossed for you x

Tks for the explanation profs! :) :haha:


----------



## timeforababy

Kobuta said:


> No O for me yet, it's really late, but I spotted some ewcm yesterday morning and BDed last night.

:) we can be waiting together!


----------



## Kobuta

It looks like you already ovulated today!


----------



## ilovepiano

Time and Kobuta, good luck!! FX for you!

i'm feeling a bit whoozy today - just a strange feeling sort of light headed but it's maybe due to browsing too much on internet and feeling hungry! - my appetite has increased lately - could be a nervous attack! got more creamy cm today as well. i'm still hoping... but can't wait for this week to be over! AF should be due next Saturday 28 July. shoo shoo :witch:


----------



## Coconuts

do you have a longer LP piano? you did a 12 DPO test yesterday? Saturday would be 17DPO right? What a biatch of a 2WW :coffee:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> do you have a longer LP piano? you did a 12 DPO test yesterday? Saturday would be 17DPO right? What a biatch of a 2WW :coffee:

Hi Coco, yes i have a v long LP... (i don't know if it's bad or good, bad for me during the TWW!) the 12dpo test was on Sunday, and Friday would be 17Dpo, with Saturday being 18 Dpo..... that is if i ovulated on the 11th day. next cycle i'll either start temping or i'll buy the fertility monitor. Today i'm feeling tired like i'm carrying an extra 20kgs load on my head, feel sort of nailed down to the ground lol!! but that is a common symptom for me before AF, i just want to :sleep: till saturday! but i'm at work right now with a busy (fun) week ahead. i hope time flies so that at least i'll know my answer this cycle! :dohh: :wacko: and on to the next.


----------



## Kobuta

Sounds like a super LP for getting pregnant! You must have lots of lovely progesterone


----------



## ilovepiano

Kobuta said:


> Sounds like a super LP for getting pregnant! You must have lots of lovely progesterone

I think that DH can confirm that as well :haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Coconuts

Well your not out until you're really out so we'll wait and see. If she does show maybe the charting or monitoring will shed some light on these cycles. FXD


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Well your not out until you're really out so we'll wait and see. If she does show maybe the charting or monitoring will shed some light on these cycles. FXD

Yes ma'am. sing a song to baby coco for me :)


----------



## joeys3453

i so feel tired today! i just want to go to bed and it is only 4 pm! :dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

ilovepiano said:


> sing a song to baby coco for me :)

Aw, how cute are you. *sings some old 90's song that sprang to mind with 'ooooh sha-la-la-laah I love you baby' in the chorus*


----------



## timeforababy

omg, sorry but i am having some super duper killer cramps.

another +opk. I know it's the egg bursting and we BD-ed yesterday but the pain is so intense I can't do anything. ugh


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> i so feel tired today! i just want to go to bed and it is only 4 pm! :dohh:

I had to take a nap and now im having a hard time waking up :sleep:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> sing a song to baby coco for me :)
> 
> Aw, how cute are you. *sings some old 90's song that sprang to mind with 'ooooh sha-la-la-laah I love you baby' in the chorus*Click to expand...

Lol! :) :thumbup:

I believe in the power of music... i have been through some rough time in the past (hopefully it'll remain in the past) and music has helped me out of it. I also believe that babies will relax when they hear something familiar when born, so yes i also believe that music is important when raising a child - i just love it :)

Today i woke up with super filled breasts, i can feel the glands all swollen, usually this happens when i'm a few days away from AF... and the good thing is that i'm not spotting like last time so it was really the polypse's fault - maybe it was losing its long fingers lol!


----------



## Coconuts

Time, keep up the BDing. Come on eggy, give it up and pop already! Sorry it's coming with killer cramps though :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

right, OPK is negative today and we bd-ed today and the day before. so we've done our best. see you all next week :)


----------



## joeys3453

that is all you can do! have a great break! :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Well done Time.

To next week :wine: (apart from not being able to drink ;) )


----------



## Coconuts

:thumbup: Time :sleep:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies, it's time to sleep for me. see you all in the morn and good luck to everyone! My bb's are even more filled up now, i hope they don't continue this way or they'll hurt like mad till Sat!!!!

Update - morning on Thursday - bb's still very full but that is a normal symptom, at least they did not fill up more during the night! :D


----------



## LeahMSta

Hello everyone! Today we start the SMEP with our first insemination. DP is ready to get good and knocked up already so heres hoping this is our month. I have to keep reminding her that we are still fairly early in the game so patience is required. She hasn't been feeling well the last couple days. She is having headaches, nausea, and ver full/crampy feelings in her low tummy. Smells are turning her tummy and she has felt faint a couple of times. I hope she isn't coming down with something. I swear if she hadn't had her period, I would swear she was preggers. She says it almost feels like PMS at it's worst. Weird. Hopefully she can stay good and healthy so we can get that eggy!


----------



## Coconuts

That's weird, has she peed on a stick just to put your mind at east. Anniepie's mom had periods throughout her pregnancy. It's a like 1% thing but not unheard of :test: just in case.

Good to see you both bouncing back into it. When do you (plural of course) expect to O around CD19?


----------



## ilovepiano

Good morning ladies! i'm feeling unwell this morning, it must be PMS at its peak this mornth. i'm very tired, can barely walk lol! and my tummy feels full and strange like it wants to explode soon. i think the :witch: is around the corner, taking the time to arrive. I just want to :sleep: ZZZZzzzzzzz AF date should have been tomorrow, let's see if it hurries up and it arrives today. Aaaaah! i want my bed, my soft beautiful comfy bed...... (yeah dream on, i'm at work lol!)


Coco are you ok or still worshiping the loo in the morn??! ;)


Update: i just went to the bathroom, and the :witch: just made her guest appearance for now, let's see if she stays on to host the following days... still feeling miserable! Oh the joys of being a woman!! Does this day earlier mean, that i could have O'd a day earlier? however we Bd earlier as well this month so i guess we were just not lucky. Maybe i should convince hubby to go for tests - if we try and fail again that is... Oh well! i'm just glad that somehow i now have an answer, and can relax for a few days. And i'm so going to buy the fertility monitor and a thermometer for BBT. During a course we attended for family planning, the course leaders told us that we have to buy a 2 decimal place digital thermometer for taking BBT, but what's availalbe in pharmacies is a 1 decimal place, do you think a 2 decimal place is necessary?


----------



## Coconuts

Yes I do. More so if you're doing it in celcius too. Sometimes the rise can be a slow one, or inch it's way up. 36.6 could be 36.61 or 36.69 which is two lines difference on the graph. Is this coming out as gobbledigook? Check out some charts in celcius on FF and you'll see what I mean. If you're going to go through the hasstle of waking up at the same time every day, temping before anything else and putting the info into FF, better to be as accurate as you can. I got mine from amazon really cheaply.

Sorry the witch arrived. What a sourpuss. :sad1: I hope it's short and sweet. :hugs:

Thanks for asking Piano, I'm feeling a lot better this past week. Still a bit green but not really been wrapped around the u bend since 10+1, a few nearlys but we hit 11 weeks today and it seems to be winding down thank goodness. Just two more weeks of first tri. NT scan in 6 days x


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Yes I do. More so if you're doing it in celcius too. Sometimes the rise can be a slow one, or inch it's way up. 36.6 could be 36.61 or 36.69 which is two lines difference on the graph. Is this coming out as gobbledigook? Check out some charts in celcius on FF and you'll see what I mean. If you're going to go through the hasstle of waking up at the same time every day, temping before anything else and putting the info into FF, better to be as accurate as you can. I got mine from amazon really cheaply.
> 
> Sorry the witch arrived. What a sourpuss. :sad1: I hope it's short and sweet. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for asking Piano, I'm feeling a lot better this past week. Still a bit green but not really been wrapped around the u bend since 10+1, a few nearlys but we hit 11 weeks today and it seems to be winding down thank goodness. Just two more weeks of first tri. NT scan in 6 days x

Tks for the reply Coco, strangely enought during the course we were told to take only the first decimal place into count?! therefore if it's 36.61 you only take account the 36.6... does this make any sense to you? gaah!! local pharmacies sell only the one decimal place, they don't get two anymore!!!! i wonder why!


----------



## ilovepiano

Update, went to the bathroom and found just a little light spot... maybe what i've seen before is just a subtle warning that it's soon here... or?? not putting my hopes up. anyhow i still feel drowsy/sleepy with no energy, nearly dizzy!! - what a strange day this is going to be!! Should i test or should i not? i think the latter, as probably i'd just waste it lol!


----------



## Kobuta

That's strange that you were told to do just one decimal place! Mine is a speialised fertility computer in a thermometer and it has two decimal places


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Ladies!

Coco, I am so glad to hear that you are starting to feel a bit more human. That first Tri is a doozy. I hope it's completely over before you know it. 

Ilovepiano, we got our BBT thermometer on amazon and it was very inexpensive. 

Hope everyone is doing well! We are really optimistic this month. I hope that all of the positive energy pays off! Baby dust all around!


----------



## Coconuts

Piano. I'd say order one with 2 decimals but if you don't want to, get the 1 decimal thermy and see how it goes. 
If it were me, I'd be worried that I wouldn't be able to see the pattern as clearly, but I know that my temp shift was always a fairly slow rise. If you plan to use Fertility Friend then you'll have .05C increments on the chart, just less detail in the info you enter.
I'm not sure but possible the thermy's with 2 decimals are more sensitive / accurate?
Like you said, 36.61 would be recorded as 36.6 but 36.69 would also be recorded as 36.6 and for me this would be showing the start of a rise. With just one decimal place the temps would just be flat. I hope you get my point. Try with 1 decimal and see how it goes. GL x

Have a good weekend all :dust:


----------



## Jazavac

I used a one-decimal thermometer, one of the veryveryvery praised ones (brand BD, pink looking thing from Amazon USA), and it was in Fahrenheits. It worked great for me. I also bought a two-decimal CVS brand from the pharmacy itself and it was trash so I gave it away.


----------



## Coconuts

one if fine in F but when you're in C, that extra decimal really gives more flavour to the chart. Those US charts in F on Fertility friend, even with one decimal, show such lovely rises. If you view them in C then already look flatter and less dramatic. C with just 1 decimal would be even less dramatic still.


----------



## Jazavac

Yup, I absolutely agree with that!


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Update, went to the bathroom and found just a little light spot... maybe what i've seen before is just a subtle warning that it's soon here... or?? not putting my hopes up. anyhow i still feel drowsy/sleepy with no energy, nearly dizzy!! - what a strange day this is going to be!! Should i test or should i not? i think the latter, as probably i'd just waste it lol!

I went to Target and got a thermometer that was specifici to BBT, if you go to a store and look in the thermometer section, it should say on it BBT. I am finding it hard to get back into BBT after such a long break. I took my last femara tonight and i should have my IUI thur or friday. Thur would be better, my princ said i could have any time on Thur but i needed to be mindful of friday morning because im SUPPOSED to meet my parents!


----------



## Coconuts

Must be frustrating having to get the timing right with all of this.
You're doing great Lola. Keep on trucking :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

I didn't temp this morning but am pretty sure I O'd when I had those awful cramps so might just leave it, we shall see. 

Stayed up until stupid O'clock last night watching the Olympic opening ceremony. was wonderful! :)


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooh we saw a bit of it here but yesterday was a local saint day and there was some live music going on so we went out.
I think you're right RE your temps etc. Looks like CD23 O to me. Was your timing good??? :dust:
Your LP is 8/9 days isn't it? Not long to wait. Everything is crossed for you x


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> one if fine in F but when you're in C, that extra decimal really gives more flavour to the chart. Those US charts in F on Fertility friend, even with one decimal, show such lovely rises. If you view them in C then already look flatter and less dramatic. C with just 1 decimal would be even less dramatic still.

so if i buy the thermometer locally i must see that it is in F not in C, although i'm not sure that they'll bring anything not C here!! will check.

I just ordered the CBFM (finally) hope it arrives asap!! AF visited today, yesterday i had mostly spotting, now i'm having a flow finally, so it was just in time! - clockwork!! 

One question for those who read a lot about fertility and stuff, do you know why a woman feels so tired just before her AF? yesterday and Thu evening i felt like trash!! i just wanted to :sleep: all the time! I will ask this same question to my doc as well when we go again (hopefully soon if there's a sticky bean but till now it's not going to be soon).


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Must be frustrating having to get the timing right with all of this.
> You're doing great Lola. Keep on trucking :hugs:

oye--i must still be 1/2 asleep, TRucking is not the word i saw!:dohh: Nothing to do but keep moving forward. Getting the timing right is as nerve wracking as getting BD timing right, im just doing the best i can with what i got


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> Ooooh we saw a bit of it here but yesterday was a local saint day and there was some live music going on so we went out.
> I think you're right RE your temps etc. Looks like CD23 O to me. Was your timing good??? :dust:
> Your LP is 8/9 days isn't it? Not long to wait. Everything is crossed for you x

Did you see the Queen with James Bond? and Mr Bean? :D

We DTD on CD22 and CD24 so fingers crossed. I'm not bothered as the plan is to see a specialist when we save some money by the end of the year. We have 6 days to wait now. I'm out of my 1 year TTC dip and know the odds are stacked against me and I need help. :)


----------



## Coconuts

I didn't see the queen with Bond Time, was gutted. What a thing to have on TV!!!!!!

Piano, as always, blame it on the progesterone. Estrogen rules the day's before O in order to get that eggy out, thanks to estrogen our temps are lowers and CM gets more fertile. After queen eggy has popped progesterone (pro-gestation) takes over, making our temps rise, our nerves fried, our bodies want chocolate, PMS is progesterone induced (never heard of PMS _before_ O) as well as, yup, tiredness. :sleep:
I think that's partly why tiredness is so prevalent in first trimester. Progesterone goes into overdrive. That and the extra work of growing a little sprout.
As AF settles in, estrogen will take over again and you'll feel more 'with it' again soon I'm sure :hugs: Hope that helped.


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> I didn't see the queen with Bond Time, was gutted. What a thing to have on TV!!!!!!
> 
> Piano, as always, blame it on the progesterone. Estrogen rules the day's before O in order to get that eggy out, thanks to estrogen our temps are lowers and CM gets more fertile. After queen eggy has popped progesterone (pro-gestation) takes over, making our temps rise, our nerves fried, our bodies want chocolate, PMS is progesterone induced (never heard of PMS _before_ O) as well as, yup, tiredness. :sleep:
> I think that's partly why tiredness is so prevalent in first trimester. Progesterone goes into overdrive. That and the extra work of growing a little sprout.
> As AF settles in, estrogen will take over again and you'll feel more 'with it' again soon I'm sure :hugs: Hope that helped.

WELL NOW YOU HAVE!!! I have a serious case of PMS today!


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeeeeek. That put me in my place :argh:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all!
I hope everyone is having a lovely day. We are 2 inseminations into this month's adventure in SMEP. DP is determined to get that eggy this month. She is turning into a ttc ninja. Stealthy early morning temps are never missed and never disturb my sleep. She is OPK testing twice a day this month so that we catch that surge the moment we can. She is generally executing a flawless month of ttc in hopes that her dedication gets us a baby. I haven't the guts to tell her that's not the way it works. LOL!!!

Buckets of dust all around! 

Lola....I'm with Coco. EEK! hahahah!


----------



## LolaM

You 2 crack me up! Seriously, im in a down right pissy mood the last few days! I dont know WHAT my deal is, the littlest things seem to set me off:hissy::devil:

bought my OPKs the other day..gotta get back into the habit of peeing on things and taking temps. It was nice to not have that worry and its done wwwwwwwwwwonders for my relationship. lemme tells ya!

oh and Piano--i get so tired right before AF i consider the need to wear underpants vs. 5 more minutes of sleep! "Do i neeeed to brush my teeth today? If i dont brush can i sleep for 5 more minutes? If i dont wear underpants can i go back to bed for a few more minutes?"


----------



## Coconuts

:rofl:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> I didn't see the queen with Bond Time, was gutted. What a thing to have on TV!!!!!!
> 
> Piano, as always, blame it on the progesterone. Estrogen rules the day's before O in order to get that eggy out, thanks to estrogen our temps are lowers and CM gets more fertile. After queen eggy has popped progesterone (pro-gestation) takes over, making our temps rise, our nerves fried, our bodies want chocolate, PMS is progesterone induced (never heard of PMS _before_ O) as well as, yup, tiredness. :sleep:
> I think that's partly why tiredness is so prevalent in first trimester. Progesterone goes into overdrive. That and the extra work of growing a little sprout.
> As AF settles in, estrogen will take over again and you'll feel more 'with it' again soon I'm sure :hugs: Hope that helped.

Tks Coco, i am really trash-like a few days before AF, i can't concentrate, don't have the force to walk! let alone if ever i'm pregnant, oh my!! that's scary!!!! i'd be a walking-zombie! :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> You 2 crack me up! Seriously, im in a down right pissy mood the last few days! I dont know WHAT my deal is, the littlest things seem to set me off:hissy::devil:
> 
> bought my OPKs the other day..gotta get back into the habit of peeing on things and taking temps. It was nice to not have that worry and its done wwwwwwwwwwonders for my relationship. lemme tells ya!
> 
> oh and Piano--i get so tired right before AF i consider the need to wear underpants vs. 5 more minutes of sleep! "Do i neeeed to brush my teeth today? If i dont brush can i sleep for 5 more minutes? If i dont wear underpants can i go back to bed for a few more minutes?"

:rofl: you're as bad as me Lola!! although i'd never consider going to work without underpants.... :wacko: :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies hope you had a good weekend! saturday we played in a 4 on 4 sand volleyball tournament played outside for 4 hours. i am sore and then also started getting a sore throat on sat evening and still have it as of today. have slight cramps off and on. also lots of creamy cm and very hot. i am really trying not to get my hopes up! :nope: it usually ends in a disappointment. 

so yesterday we went to BIL for bbq and got to feed their 1 month old he is so little and didn't make a peep. But found out that the poor little guys has an enlarged kidney and they have to take him in on the 8th of aug to see if it is better if not they have to go to MN to get it fixed. I feel so bad for them.


----------



## Coconuts

Poor little guy. Hope it's got better x
Hope you feel better too x


----------



## joeys3453

yes I hope it fixes itself on it's own. Then they don't have to go down to MN. 

How are you feeling COCO?


----------



## Coconuts

Not bad thank you. The puking stopped about a week ago. Felt a bit green this morning and after lunch but I'm sliding down the slope to feeling '2nd tri' great. (I hope) 2 more weeks.


----------



## joeys3453

well that is good to hear i guess enjoy the next two weeks and then off to 2nd tri! :happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

Coco, I hope that the last 2 weeks of the first tri are kind and gentle to the both of you. Sounds like the LO is getting settled in nicely. 

Joeys, sounds like some rest and relaxation may do you a bit of good. Is the sorethroat still hanging around?

Lola, I hope you are in a far less pissy mood and enjoying your day.

Ilovepiano, How are you feeling today?

Time to start insemination 3 of this cycle. I like that doing SMEP lends a bit of mystery to exactly when and what the exact recipe that could lead to conception. I am so lucky to have a partner and a donor that allow me to research and make these kinds of decisions. They are being troopers about it. I joke that I feel like the pupet master of this journey. :haha: We are doing OPKs twice daily too this cycle so that we can catch the surge at the begining. I feel good about all of the choices we've made this cycle so all there is to do is to execute the plan and wait. Meanwhile I am distracting myself with some home projects. 

Buckets of baby dust to all!


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Lola, I hope you are in a far less pissy mood and enjoying your day.

Its my last day of freedom, so im being a lazy bug today. No chores, no cooking, not even gonna check the mail--nothing in there but bills anyways--i started opk today and as i knew it would be, it was negative, always is on CD 10, dont know why i bother to test, it could wait until tomorrow! it is gloomy here, i hope we get a good rain storm, that would be a great way to start a new school year. I bought something special for the spare room as an offering to the babygods, and IUI is end of this week. Im just hoping the timing works out this cycle!


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Lola, I hope you are in a far less pissy mood and enjoying your day.
> 
> Its my last day of freedom, so im being a lazy bug today. No chores, no cooking, not even gonna check the mail--nothing in there but bills anyways--i started opk today and as i knew it would be, it was negative, always is on CD 10, dont know why i bother to test, it could wait until tomorrow! it is gloomy here, i hope we get a good rain storm, that would be a great way to start a new school year. I bought something special for the spare room as an offering to the babygods, and IUI is end of this week. Im just hoping the timing works out this cycle!Click to expand...

Enjoy your indulgence for the last bit of the day! :flower: I'll be crossing everything for you that this IUI is exactly what is needed to get your bump.:thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> Ilovepiano, How are you feeling today?

Hi Leah! nothing much going on right now apart that i have an ulcer on my tongue (ouch!) and i have been stung by a bee (double ouch!) but it's now ok. I hope i don't have a sign on my head saying "hit me" :haha: 

Good luck for this month!! all the best and :thumbup: for the good attitude. How are your ex-headaches :winkwink:?

Lola, good luck for the start of the yr!

Coco, i hope you feel well during these last two weeks, time surely flies!

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks everyone. I spoke too soon yesterday and ralfed up dinner at 10PM :sick: First time for me experiencing the strange 'night' sickness. Hoping is was a farewell barf.
NT scan is in 2 days......

*Lola* and *Leah*, you're both in the go go go phase aren't you. Exciting!!!

*Lola*, are you still doing TI or just putting all your eggs in the IUI basket? Either way it only takes one good guy. I'm so hoping the timing works out for you guys this month and you can sit back and rest eas(ier) in your 2WW.

*Leah* can we see some pics of your home projects? And the +OPK when it comes??????


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies i am doing ok feeling sick now. my throat is still sore and now coughing and glands are starting to swell. kind of got a headache also. so not excited about a summer cold!:dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

I would love to post pics but I don't know how exciting they will be for you. LOL! Right now I am trying to put together a gallery wall over my couch in the living room. It is in it's early phase but I am putting family of birth and choice all in black frames under a wall decal that says... "remember....as far as anyone knows...we are a totally normal family!" I have a sister who put the fertile in "fertile Myrtle" She has 10 kids ranging from 25 to 1 yr old. Her family takes up half the wall. HAHAHA! It was a sad realization that there is not a single photo in existance of all 10 kids together. I have the 3 oldest and the youngest all in individual photos. That kinda made me sad. So...now I just have to keep harassing both of my brothers for their family photos and then construction can begin. Yay! Meanwhile I am planning a total redecoration of the living/kitchen/dining rooms. DP and I are giving eachother the gift of redecoration for the holidays. So I've been spending alot of time gathering ideas and internet shopping for pricing and so on.  Just finished redecoration of the bedroom though so that I can share! I hope I did it right.

Ilovepiano, sorry to hear about all of your ouchies. I hope the rest of the week is much kinder to you.

Lola, good luck getting back into the swing of things. My dearest friend is a middleschool teacher and is gearing up for the end of her summer so I know how not fun it can be. I am sure it will be a fabulous year. Chin up. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







bed.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









bed 2.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ilovepiano

Leah! your bedroom looks fab!!!!!! all those cusion make you want to sink into them :)

i have another "ouch" to add, i think i'm going down with a cold as well... arrgh!!


----------



## joeys3453

oh that sucks that you are getting sick too! hopefully it doesn't last!


----------



## timeforababy

ouch. joeys, hope your cold gets away

Leah and Lola, go go go

I'm getting AF-like cramps, FF says 8 dpo, I think 6-7 more like but since I only have 2 more days before the end of the cycle.

The referral practise sent me a letter saying I am definitely not eligible for anything on the NHS. Ah well


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> ouch. joeys, hope your cold gets away
> 
> Leah and Lola, go go go
> 
> I'm getting AF-like cramps, FF says 8 dpo, I think 6-7 more like but since I only have 2 more days before the end of the cycle.
> 
> The referral practise sent me a letter saying I am definitely not eligible for anything on the NHS. Ah well

what is the nhs? :shrug: i am sorry you are having cramps that is never the best. how long is your dpo usually?


----------



## Coconuts

*Joeys & Piano*, bah for the cold. I swear by hot water with honey and fresh lemon at the start of a sore throat. Hope you manage to nip it in the bud hun xx

*Leah*, what an elegant setting for those inseminations. I'm assuming DP does it there so she can stay lying down for a while after rather than on the bathroom floor or something?!?!?!?!? Clever you for all the decorating. Looking forward to the photo gallery!!!

*Time*, that sucks ass!!!! NSH can go ************%^^%£$£$^(£&£*(££!


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Thanks everyone. I spoke too soon yesterday and ralfed up dinner at 10PM :sick: First time for me experiencing the strange 'night' sickness. Hoping is was a farewell barf.
> NT scan is in 2 days......
> 
> *Lola* and *Leah*, you're both in the go go go phase aren't you. Exciting!!!
> 
> *Lola*, are you still doing TI or just putting all your eggs in the IUI basket? Either way it only takes one good guy. I'm so hoping the timing works out for you guys this month and you can sit back and rest eas(ier) in your 2WW.
> 
> *Leah* can we see some pics of your home projects? And the +OPK when it comes??????

Kinda timed but we also have to save up for the iui. TI isn't working for us so we are just doing our best


----------



## LeahMSta

Time- BOOOOO to the NHS! I know it was what you were expecting but I am sure it still stinks. You still getting useful info on the LTTTC forums? I miss you around here!

Ilovepiano- you are just having a rough go of it. I hope the cold disappears as suddenly as it popped up. Make sure you rest and get your fluids!

Lola- are your hopes a little lifted for your IUI? I imagine everything has got to just be chaotic and exhausting with being back to work and getting all of this scheduled!

I had a pretty miserable visit to the dentist today. I have to have some serious work done pretty quickly as I have an infection that is into my jaw :-( Not thrilled about spending the money nor having someone torment my mouth. I got DP scheduled for a couple things too. I told her it's incentive to get her BFP this cycle so she can reschedule. HAHAHA!!


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> I had a pretty miserable visit to the dentist today. I have to have some serious work done pretty quickly as I have an infection that is into my jaw :-( Not thrilled about spending the money nor having someone torment my mouth. I got DP scheduled for a couple things too. I told her it's incentive to get her BFP this cycle so she can reschedule. HAHAHA!!

Ouch Leah!! that's worse than my sore throat! i phoned in sick today so i'm going to get plenty of rest :) did they give you any antibiotics to get rid of the infection before they bother your mouth?


----------



## Coconuts

:haha: Good plan Leah. I had to reschedule thanks to my BFP!!! Still waiting to finish this bloomin' root canal. She said she can do it after 12 weeks but I don't think I'll risk it. I'll just live with this weird hollowed out molar until cocobaby arrives :haha:


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies well tomorrow is test day but i have a feeling that af is going to show. i feel like i got some cramps going on there. af won't show until i stop taking my progresterone supp.:shrug:


----------



## ilovepiano

Guess what? Fertility monitor arrived today, exactly the last day when i can set it (day 5) Call that perfect timing!!


----------



## onebumpplease

ilovepiano said:


> Guess what? Fertility monitor arrived today, exactly the last day when i can set it (day 5) Call that perfect timing!!

Yay :happydance: Good luck, here's hoping it does it's job properly!


----------



## ilovepiano

onebumpplease said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Guess what? Fertility monitor arrived today, exactly the last day when i can set it (day 5) Call that perfect timing!!
> 
> Yay :happydance: Good luck, here's hoping it does it's job properly!Click to expand...

Tks onebump! :) you doing ok?


----------



## LeahMSta

Ilovepiano, I got some antibiotics in the meantime. They were going to go staright to a surgical extraction and bonegraft yesterday but I didn't have the money so we scheduled to have it removed on the 13th after payday. 

Coco, I think that is the best plan as well. Why take chances, right? (plus I am sure it is awesome to have a substantial reason to NOT have the root canal! Hehehehe) DP has a terrible phobia of the dentist but she needs a few minor things done. This will make her BFP all the sweeter if it means avoiding "the chair". LOL!

Onebump, How are you doll? Missed seeing you around. I hope all is well. 

Joeys, I have my FX that your cramping is a positive thing and test day will bring you your much deserved BFP. Sending all the baby dust I can your way!

Today is my "Monday" for the week so I am going to try to settle in to my work routine here shortly and then this evening before bed we do another insem. (Yes Coco...in the bed, not on the bathroom floor. LOL!) Pos OPK is due any day and then we can finally settle into the wait. I feel like this part is almost longer and harder than the 2ww. Probably just from working around 3 schedules to try to get things done. Here's to hoping that SMEP is the ticket to our BFP!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks leah i hope this is good news but just don't feel like it. I know as people say keep your hopes up or positive. but it is so hard when you are always getting the bfn. :cry:


----------



## LeahMSta

Joeys, it is entirely possible to get the BFP as well. I hope that tomorrow the wind is knocked out of you when that second line appears. I can tell that you are emotionally drained and that it hurts to hope too much. SO I will do the hoping, wishing and dreaming for you. Hang in there!


----------



## LeahMSta

TSH results just came in. Everything is picture perfect. Her thyroid is back to the appropriate levels so we can really start being hopeful this cycle! I couldn't be more pleased  Just had to share.


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> Joeys, it is entirely possible to get the BFP as well. I hope that tomorrow the wind is knocked out of you when that second line appears. I can tell that you are emotionally drained and that it hurts to hope too much. SO I will do the hoping, wishing and dreaming for you. Hang in there!

That is so true. The hoping followed by BFN is tiring. Hope it all turns out for the best though Joeys.

GL tonight then Leah!

I'm ok, had what felt like O pains today, but I'm expecting a long cycle this time round, so not holding my breath. BDing just in case, but we shall see. :)


----------



## ilovepiano

Leah, usually when i need a dental procedure my dentist always gives me antibiotics to heal the infection before proceeding? i don't know why your doc's thought differently! 

BTW it seems i cannot use the CBFM this month as i was able to switch it on only at 5pm today (CD5) so it won't ask me to test in the morn. i think i'll just reset it and use it next month. instructions say that you can store morn urine in a container to test later, but my later would be about 6 hrs.... i think that would be quite nasty!!


----------



## joeys3453

LeahMSta said:


> Joeys, it is entirely possible to get the BFP as well. I hope that tomorrow the wind is knocked out of you when that second line appears. I can tell that you are emotionally drained and that it hurts to hope too much. SO I will do the hoping, wishing and dreaming for you. Hang in there!

Leah :hugs: thanks yes i am emotionally drained and being sick doesn't help either. I feel so let down each month and just feel like i am a huge failure for hd that we can't get pregnant. i feel like it is my fault because his :spermy: is good.:shrug: so yes i will let you do the all of the wishing and dreaming for me! we will find out tomorrow morning!:hugs:



onebumpplease said:


> That is so true. The hoping followed by BFN is tiring. Hope it all turns out for the best though Joeys.
> 
> I'm ok, had what felt like O pains today, but I'm expecting a long cycle this time round, so not holding my breath. BDing just in case, but we shall see. :)

onebump thank you and how are you holding up with everything sounds like you are doing :sex: as much as possible so keep it up! you will probably O soon!!!:happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> what is the nhs? :shrug: i am sorry you are having cramps that is never the best. how long is your dpo usually?

I'm due AF, I normally get 9dpo (sometimes 8 sometimes 10 if I ignore the spotting). I am due to spot tomorrow and AF the day after!

the NHS is the National Health Service, it's socialised medicine in the UK. Because it's free at the point of service, the expensive stuff is rationed so you have to meet strict criteria. Basically, everyone can get the see the GP for free and pay a minimal amount for my prescriptions but it means that expensive stuff is only paid for in a select amount of people. We can save up to pay as a private patient as well which is what we are doing :)

Fingers crossed for your HPT tomorrow morn. It's definitely your turn soon!!


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Joeys, it is entirely possible to get the BFP as well. I hope that tomorrow the wind is knocked out of you when that second line appears. I can tell that you are emotionally drained and that it hurts to hope too much. SO I will do the hoping, wishing and dreaming for you. Hang in there!
> 
> That is so true. The hoping followed by BFN is tiring. Hope it all turns out for the best though Joeys.
> 
> GL tonight then Leah!
> 
> I'm ok, had what felt like O pains today, but I'm expecting a long cycle this time round, so not holding my breath. BDing just in case, but we shall see. :)Click to expand...

hey! :) how are you? haven't seen you around for a while :)


----------



## timeforababy

Leah, good luck for the long wait. That is the one thing I am grateful though, my LP is so short I'm not torturing myself with the what ifs for very long :D


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Time- BOOOOO to the NHS! I know it was what you were expecting but I am sure it still stinks. You still getting useful info on the LTTTC forums? I miss you around here!
> 
> Ilovepiano- you are just having a rough go of it. I hope the cold disappears as suddenly as it popped up. Make sure you rest and get your fluids!
> 
> Lola- are your hopes a little lifted for your IUI? I imagine everything has got to just be chaotic and exhausting with being back to work and getting all of this scheduled!
> 
> I had a pretty miserable visit to the dentist today. I have to have some serious work done pretty quickly as I have an infection that is into my jaw :-( Not thrilled about spending the money nor having someone torment my mouth. I got DP scheduled for a couple things too. I told her it's incentive to get her BFP this cycle so she can reschedule. HAHAHA!!

I have no expectation for this IUI. + opk today so my appt is tomorrow at 2. Work is pretty crazy they just added more to my work load it's not going to add to my teaching. Tomorrow iui, Friday is open house then Monday is first day for kiddos.


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> Leah :hugs: thanks yes i am emotionally drained and being sick doesn't help either. I feel so let down each month and just feel like i am a huge failure for hd that we can't get pregnant. i feel like it is my fault because his :spermy: is good.:shrug: so yes i will let you do the all of the wishing and dreaming for me! we will find out tomorrow morning!:hugs:

I feel the same way joey, and his ex has TWINS that are just a year old, my teaching partner cant think of anything BUT her baby, even though she knows how shitty it is, and what a hard time ive had <shes pretty selfish and insensative>and 3 girls are going to be having babies the first month of school and another announced that she is *actively* trying to get preg and if she gets preg before me, im done im quitting my job and im never leaving my house again. :nope:


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> I'm due AF, I normally get 9dpo (sometimes 8 sometimes 10 if I ignore the spotting). I am due to spot tomorrow and AF the day after!
> 
> the NHS is the National Health Service, it's socialised medicine in the UK. Because it's free at the point of service, the expensive stuff is rationed so you have to meet strict criteria. Basically, everyone can get the see the GP for free and pay a minimal amount for my prescriptions but it means that expensive stuff is only paid for in a select amount of people. We can save up to pay as a private patient as well which is what we are doing :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for your HPT tomorrow morn. It's definitely your turn soon!!

thanks for that information. so when are you going to test? are you going to wait if af shows or just take a test? I took a test this morning and it was a big fat BFN.:cry: plus i woke up sick and slept like crap and my head is throbbing! so not a good way to start a thursday.



LolaM said:


> I feel the same way joey, and his ex has TWINS that are just a year old, my teaching partner cant think of anything BUT her baby, even though she knows how shitty it is, and what a hard time ive had <shes pretty selfish and insensative>and 3 girls are going to be having babies the first month of school and another announced that she is *actively* trying to get preg and if she gets preg before me, im done im quitting my job and im never leaving my house again. :nope:

Lola:hugs: i am sorry this sucks. I really hope you get lucky on your first IUI. There are people that get a bfp with the first one so I am hoping it is you! i feel the same way when you hear people are preganant and weren't trying that long. people just don't get how hard it is to try!:cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

Time I'm good, sometimes I just don't know if I have anything worthwhile to add. 

I am just so disappointed for you about the NHS. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, as I was catching up I was getting ready to post a good luck then saw your news.
:hissy: :brat: :cry: :sad1:
I'm so sorry :hugs:

Time. Is that 10DPO I spy, how it going, the knicker nerves? Anything??? Nothing???? :af:


----------



## LeahMSta

:hugs: Joeys, I am so sorry to hear that you're having a rough start to the day. I hope things ease up. 

onebump, I hardly ever add anything valuable. It's not about being a resource so much as it is having support. I look forward to reading anything you have to say. :flower:

I hope you all have a lovely day! I sure do enjoy waking up to your happenings each morning.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Joeys :cry: :hugs: 

(I had the thread opened for ages before posting so completely missed your post).


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies, i don't know why i haven't been receiving updates today. however, i'm at home, sick, it's URTI, and i'm slightly feverish as well.... the joys of life!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh no!!!! Be good to yourself, get well soon x


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Oh no!!!! Be good to yourself, get well soon x

Tks Coco, feeling quite miserable at the moment. thank god for internet and pc.... head hurts. i am being good to myself, under the a/c - mild temperature, lying in bed after a good meal, will take some meds and rest. all i did today is lying in bed....


----------



## Jazavac

Bahh. Joeys, I'm sorry. :hugs: :(

piano, get better soon!


----------



## LolaM

had my IUI and there really isnt anything to report except some leakage that has me worried, not in any pain. Im taking it easy tonight, no yoga, not even making dinner. I meet parents tomorrow then school starts on monday:hi:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> thanks for that information. so when are you going to test? are you going to wait if af shows or just take a test? I took a test this morning and it was a big fat BFN.:cry: plus i woke up sick and slept like crap and my head is throbbing! so not a good way to start a thursday.




Coconuts said:


> Joeys, as I was catching up I was getting ready to post a good luck then saw your news.
> :hissy: :brat: :cry: :sad1:
> I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Time. Is that 10DPO I spy, how it going, the knicker nerves? Anything??? Nothing???? :af:

Joeys :( :( I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: You are such a strong person, it will be your turn soon.

Coco: shhhhhh.....nothing yet but I feel like I'm going to start. I was too sleepy this morning so I pee-d without testing. :blush: I was completely expecting spotting.

Totally TMI: but I feel wet so I know AF is on her way so I'm not expecting anything else. Although I feel a bit queasy after my scrambled egg breakfast, that's totally stupid SS.


----------



## timeforababy

piano : get well soon 

Lola : yay! Treat yourself well and fingers crossed, good luck for this cycle!!


----------



## Coconuts

Eeeek Time, 11DPO!!! Will be keeping everything crossed you get to POAS tomorrow morning!!!!



LolaM said:


> had my IUI and there really isnt anything to report except some leakage that has me worried, not in any pain. Im taking it easy tonight, no yoga, not even making dinner. I meet parents tomorrow then school starts on monday:hi:

I'm sure all the good ones went the right way. Got everything crossed for you.
Keep your feet up xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies, i'm better this morning, had a nice shower - needed it so much! must have sweated buckets tonight lol!. slept in till late as y'day i took some cold and flu tablets, and these make me really drowsy! i couldn't wake up. Now let's see if i'm ok in the afternoon, cause that's when i started having really sharp headaches y'day. 

Joeys, i'm sorry for your BFN, don't lose hope!

today it's my 2nd day testing with CBFM, i think i'll get the low fertility like y'day as it's still early (Cd7)

Lola, good luck to you too!! Fx for you. 


Coco, is that your little one in yr signature? did s/he say "cheese" for the photo? :D

have a good day ladies, i'm going to have a lazy one again today!


----------



## joeys3453

time good luck and keeping my fx for you! for tomorrow testing!!!:happydance:

as for me i feel cramps coming on so it is only a matter of time before af shows her face. i really am not sure what to do from here do we keep doing IUI's or just stop or go for ivf? i am not sure but hd says we should just get a dog and yeah that is find but I still want a :baby: :dohh:

how is everyone doing?


----------



## Coconuts

ilovepiano said:


> Coco, is that your little one in yr signature? did s/he say "cheese" for the photo? :D

IT IS!!!! We also got a close up of of the face (profile) and for the life of me it looks like we caught a little pout (or a tongue sticking out). :haha:
There are the two pics on the first page of my pregnancy journal if you want a closer look x


----------



## onebumpplease

I think we need some babydust in here. 

Time I'm hoping for the best, even if you feel out already

Lola, here's hoping.

Joeys, I know a wee dog would be lovely, but no conciliation. :cry:

Cute baby Coco ;)

Hope those headaches don't show up ilovepiano. :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> time good luck and keeping my fx for you! for tomorrow testing!!!:happydance:
> 
> as for me i feel cramps coming on so it is only a matter of time before af shows her face. i really am not sure what to do from here do we keep doing IUI's or just stop or go for ivf? i am not sure but hd says we should just get a dog and yeah that is find but I still want a :baby: :dohh:
> 
> how is everyone doing?

How much would IVF cost you? Could you afford maybe 1 or 2 cycles? 

Maybe get a dog as well and then try? 


Thanks onebumpplease!

I've not got any spots yet but I know she is on her way. I also ate a big bowl of pickled gherkins but then again, this are my awesome home grown, home pickled ones. We are even making our own cider vinegar this year!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> IT IS!!!! We also got a close up of of the face (profile) and for the life of me it looks like we caught a little pout (or a tongue sticking out). :haha:
> There are the two pics on the first page of my pregnancy journal if you want a closer look x

Oh My Coco!! that's so SUPER CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss: little coco!


----------



## ilovepiano

onebumpplease said:


> Hope those headaches don't show up ilovepiano. :hugs:

Tks Onebump! they did not :). stayed mainly all day in bed watching Vampire Diaries episodes, i think i must have watched 8 of them, lazier than that! :blush:


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> How much would IVF cost you? Could you afford maybe 1 or 2 cycles?
> 
> Maybe get a dog as well and then try?
> 
> 
> Thanks onebumpplease!
> 
> I've not got any spots yet but I know she is on her way. I also ate a big bowl of pickled gherkins but then again, this are my awesome home grown, home pickled ones. We are even making our own cider vinegar this year!!

i believe if we go out of network for ivf it would cost about 8k and if we go in network i think it would be about 4k. so i am not really sure about that. if we got a dog it would be a little dog like what my sister has.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG5857.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> i believe if we go out of network for ivf it would cost about 8k and if we go in network i think it would be about 4k. so i am not really sure about that. if we got a dog it would be a little dog like what my sister has.

$4k isn't that bad for IVF. Maybe set yourself a limit on how many cycles and stop after there?

Still eating gherkins here. If this is me not pregnant we will have a gherkin shortage when I get pregnant :D


----------



## timeforababy

ahahhahahahah...so i couldn't help myself. 10dpo and held my pee for 4 hours+, BFN.

I know, it's too early to be accurate but my LP is so short anytime I get near 10dpo without spotting I POAS. I also know that I'm getting AF as I can feel it.


----------



## LolaM

BOO,AF,BOO! i have been taking it easy all day, not moving desks or doing any heavy lifting but its been a very busy day and i noticed some light spotting today. is it normal to have spotting after an IUI? Otherwise, just another hectic day in kindergarten. I brought the last bits of work home to do this weekend.


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, that little doggy is so cute. Our friend has a jack russell and they are just the funniest little dogs on the plannet. I happen to have a soft spot for little pug dogs with the wrinkled faces (the do tend to snore though :haha:) OR Cavelier King Charles Spaniels. They are the prefect, soft, cuddly, lap dog if ever there was one. I used to know a lady who had about 6 and each and every one was so particularly different with such a strong personality but each one was just a gem!
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cd/Jrt02.jpg/220px-Jrt02.jpg https://www.pugs.nl/images/pug0507.jpg https://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images16/CavalierKingCharlesSpanielDaphne.JPG


----------



## Coconuts

Time, I don't give two hoots about the BFN. You're 12DPO this cycle and that my lovely friend is excellent either way you look at it. BFP in the making OR a longer LP, either is a win (one more so that the other, granted).
I'm pretty much holding my breath here for you. I'm excited! Can you send at least like 3 updates during the day to keep us posted on the comings and goings of the contents of your knickers!!!! :haha:. FXD :dust:


----------



## timeforababy

update 1 (esp for Coco!), FMU, wipe- no blood. HPT: BFN :( no ifs about it. absolutely stark white. I have v v faint OPKs so I can do line squinting...

But it's totally encouraging. This is at least 11DPO (i think FF gave me crosshairs one day early)


----------



## Coconuts

Thank you!!!!!!!! Hurrah!!!!!! Well I just opened your chart to take a look. It's a tough one. FF could well be right but the fall back rise / dip and the second +OPK means that O could have been as late as CD23 making today (worst case scenario) 10DPO??!?!? :gun:
Nothing worse than maybe/maybe charts at testing time.
Still, you said your LP is usually 8 or 9 days so even if today is only (only :haha:) 10DPO things are still hopeful, even more so for the silly HPTs. 9 / 10DPO bfn's are much easier to dismiss. Will be sending clean knicker thoughts to you all day so we can give a possible 11DPO HPT a bash in the morning?
:dust:


----------



## timeforababy

:D I have always said if I ever get past 10dpo, I will POAS like a madwoman. I have no shame. Might pee on some OPKs during the days as I have hundreds of those.


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> if we got a dog it would be a little dog like what my sister has.

That's a yorkshire, i'd also suggest a Maltese terrier, they're sweet and white and cuddly :) but i don't know if they cost more.


Good luck Time, keep peeing lol!! - the things we do....!


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck, time!

I can't suggest a small dog because I don't really like any. I suppose beagles are the smallest I'd ever go for.


----------



## timeforababy

knicker update no. 2

no spotting yet but my CP is low so that's a no-brainer. and having scrutinised my chart. I probably O-d on CD23 so I am 10dpo and my period is due tomorrow. Normal LP is 8-9days so anything is an improvement. (except this means my cycles are getting longer :( )


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Joeys, that little doggy is so cute. Our friend has a jack russell and they are just the funniest little dogs on the plannet. I happen to have a soft spot for little pug dogs with the wrinkled faces (the do tend to snore though :haha:) OR Cavelier King Charles Spaniels. They are the prefect, soft, cuddly, lap dog if ever there was one. I used to know a lady who had about 6 and each and every one was so particularly different with such a strong personality but each one was just a gem!
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cd/Jrt02.jpg/220px-Jrt02.jpg https://www.pugs.nl/images/pug0507.jpg https://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images16/CavalierKingCharlesSpanielDaphne.JPG

I have a pug and they do snore. And shed. And lick but he is my little fur baby...

FF says I Oed cd 12 my iui was cd 13. I hope we didn't miss that egg!


----------



## timeforababy

so just for a laugh, i peed on an opk. totally negative. 

this is much more fun than preparing my application for settlement.


----------



## Coconuts

Well good news about 4pm and still no AF. :af: Hope it continues.
I conceived the cute little babe you see in my sig with an egg that popped on CD41 so don't loose hope about longer cycles.

Lola, FXD you caught it. I know you'd have preferred it all to match up but it's not impossible at all. Very likely really! Can we see your fur baby???


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Well good news about 4pm and still no AF. :af: Hope it continues.
> I conceived the cute little babe you see in my sig with an egg that popped on CD41 so don't loose hope about longer cycles.
> 
> Lola, FXD you caught it. I know you'd have preferred it all to match up but it's not impossible at all. Very likely really! Can we see your fur baby???

my dr said 1 to 2 days after + was ok because, as he put it, we are cutting out the middle man or in this case-middle men! He wasnt worried but its his job to be optimistic 'buck up, you've got a shot in HELL!' Let me see if i can figure out how to put a pic on this thing


----------



## LolaM

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1526052670584.72259.1212685176&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=1570455940638&set=a.1526052670584.72259.1212685176&type=3&theater
i have 2 fur babies, puggy and daisy-waisy


----------



## timeforababy

thanks for playing along everyone :)

wiped and got fresh blood. I think FF got my O date wrong which would make this 10dpo like last month and spotting. I won't record anything as it's late tonight but it's pretty consistent. At least I used a couple of HPTs this month :) :)

also, I'm not terribly sad as I knew (from knowing my body) that it wasn't possible so really I'm just killing time on here until we can afford to go to doctors.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Time :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh bugger! :hugs: Sorry Time. Hope you're OK.

Lola, hope you figure out the pic thing so we can see puggy and daisy-waisy.


----------



## ilovepiano

Time :hugs:

i want to see the pooches too :)


----------



## ilovepiano

sorry on second thoughts i removed the pic of my fur baby or anyone who knows me would have just realised who i am, since this is an open forum i won't risk, we share quite personal stuff here. don't want family/friends knowing what i am really at 

Time, you're welcome :)


----------



## timeforababy

the witch is teasing me. nothing this morning!!!! but of course I didn't save any pee as I was expecting full flow. I only spot for a few hours

gah. might do a pm test just for a laugh, i have loads of hpts to waste.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh my gad I don't believe it. What a tease. I hope it wasn't here at all!!!!!! :test:


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh my goodness Time! The witch is bad enough but the disappearing witch is crazy. Hang in there and make sure to keep us posted. I am on pins and needles. 

We are plugging along STILL waiting for that pos OPK. Maybe the stick will smile at us today. This is an awfully long wait. CD19 is the latest she has Oed since we started TTC. I dunno why the eggy is bein bashful this cycle but we are just going to keep up the insems and make sure there are plenty of swimmers waiting when it decides to pop on out.


----------



## LolaM

Yeah...it won't let me put up a pic sorry guys. I took my last temp today and it's a good one! I had a really strong O this time. I hope it's a good sign.


----------



## timeforababy

Are you taking progesterone supplements as well Lola? 
Fingers x for your BFP :)


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> Are you taking progesterone supplements as well Lola?
> Fingers x for your BFP :)

Nope, don't need it. I am still taking metformin and Letrozole and they are still working, have a look-see at my chart. I am not being monitored or going in for any testing, my dr is very sensative to my insurance--as i am paying out of pocket, so we dont do any excessive testing or monitoring unless its absolutly necessary. I asked him how long i could take the meds and he said only that it was the same as taking clomid and we had given long enough time for it to work on its own and it was time for further intervention. I dont like that--not one bit--my stupid useless body--:growlmad: and that eventually it was going to happen--stupid optimistic dr--


----------



## timeforababy

fingers crossed then lola. :) how many iui cycles are you going to be doing?

AFM, tested again. BFN. Pretty certain it's a late period. wish she would just showwwwww uppppppppppppppppp. bored now. and i have fitness class tomorrow. if i'm on tenterhooks I won't push myself so hard...


----------



## timeforababy

spotting again, this time it's heavier so it's definitely here. phew.


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> fingers crossed then lola. :) how many iui cycles are you going to be doing?
> 
> AFM, tested again. BFN. Pretty certain it's a late period. wish she would just showwwwww uppppppppppppppppp. bored now. and i have fitness class tomorrow. if i'm on tenterhooks I won't push myself so hard...


We havent really discussed it but ill be done with medication in December so i guess december is the cut off. Hubs keeps asking me if im ok, if i need anything...i think he thought it would happen right away and i would know in a day...bless his heart! I think hes finally grasping how much work has been put into getting us this far. 
Im going to go to yoga on Tuesday but ill be in the back and i wont over-do it with the stretching and twisting.


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> spotting again, this time it's heavier so it's definitely here. phew.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

We got our smile shortly after my post this morning. We've had today's insem and now will be stalking the chrt for some sure sign of O. Yippee! This is my favorite part!

Hugs Time!!

FX Lola!


----------



## timeforababy

errr....this is now freaking me out a little. 

Nothing this morning when I wiped, so I had another BFN HPT. I was pretty sure AF would be announcing today. don't suppose anyone has heard/seen anything like this before? Aside from the fact that I'm stressing so much about my cycles they've gone berserk?


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> errr....this is now freaking me out a little.
> 
> Nothing this morning when I wiped, so I had another BFN HPT. I was pretty sure AF would be announcing today. don't suppose anyone has heard/seen anything like this before? Aside from the fact that I'm stressing so much about my cycles they've gone berserk?

That's kind of strange isn't it? well i'm no expert but that's how it seems to me. wait a little longer (maybe day or 2 if the :witch: doesn't show up) then repeat the test. Hopefully it's a good sign.... 

If AF shows it's ugly face and it's not a normal flow or something just ask your doc for a visit. when mine were very painful and slow it was because of the Polypse i had, so you won't do wrong if you check it out. It drives me nuts when i don't know what's happening to my body!! :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

*Time*, at a minimum this is 12DPO right? It's not unheard of to get a false negative at 12DPO. It all depends on how early or late implantation happened. Your temp is still up so that's encouraging. AF has tried to show twice so that's a ? but it could be IB or since AF usually shows up a bit earlier for you it could be like a kind of ghost AF breakthrough.
Or, AF could just be late, I don't want to pump you up with too much false hope if that's the case but there's always hope until AF really does show up. Stranger things have happened. In TTC anything can and frequently does happen. I'm right on the edge of my seat here. :dust:

*Lola*, love that 4th temp! are you going to pack your thermy away now and relax into the wait? I'm glad hubby is finally 'getting' just how much work can be involved in this process :hugs:

*Leah*, :yipee: :wohoo: +OPK!!!! So O day could be today or tomorrow?!?!?! Are you going to do one or two more insems SMEP style?
Eggys can be shy little things. They can be quite sensitive to TTC stress, I've seen O drag out like this on many occasions. You said yourself DP is more 'on task' this month.
However, I think CD19 was more like your usual O day and last month was earlier. 2 CD19 O's out of 3 charts points to that anyway. You guys have done so well this month with all the insems. I'm rather impressed with the dedication of your donor! TTC champ :bodyb:

Love and luck everyone.


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> *Time*, at a minimum this is 12DPO right? It's not unheard of to get a false negative at 12DPO. It all depends on how early or late implantation happened. Your temp is still up so that's encouraging. AF has tried to show twice so that's a ? but it could be IB or since AF usually shows up a bit earlier for you it could be like a kind of ghost AF breakthrough.
> Or, AF could just be late, I don't want to pump you up with too much false hope if that's the case but there's always hope until AF really does show up. Stranger things have happened. In TTC anything can and frequently does happen. I'm right on the edge of my seat here. :dust:
> 
> *Lola*, love that 4th temp! are you going to pack your thermy away now and relax into the wait? I'm glad hubby is finally 'getting' just how much work can be involved in this process :hugs:
> 
> *Leah*, :yipee: :wohoo: +OPK!!!! So O day could be today or tomorrow?!?!?! Are you going to do one or two more insems SMEP style?
> Eggys can be shy little things. They can be quite sensitive to TTC stress, I've seen O drag out like this on many occasions. You said yourself DP is more 'on task' this month.
> However, I think CD19 was more like your usual O day and last month was earlier. 2 CD19 O's out of 3 charts points to that anyway. You guys have done so well this month with all the insems. I'm rather impressed with the dedication of your donor! TTC champ :bodyb:
> 
> Love and luck everyone.

Yup. I'm all done taking temps now. I feel nothing unless I think abt it so I know that's my imagination. It's the first day of school. It's 4:45 AM and I can't sleep!


----------



## Coconuts

BAH, the holiday's fly by don't they. Well done for not temping - I found the break a welcome relief that made obsessing over my chart impossible, thank goodness. At least working again will take your mind off things for a while and make the week pass a little quicker *hopes*
:dust:


----------



## joeys3453

hello ladies! sorry wasn't on this weekend it was nice to be off since af showed up. have had terrible cramps and lots of clotting. can someone answer why it is so clotty? ever since i started taking meds it is really bad. :shrug: so hd and I talked about doing our 6th IUI and see how that goes we are going to meet with the fertility specialist even though if we do IVF we will not go with him because he is not in network and we would have to travel about 3 hours to go to in network dr.


----------



## Coconuts

Let's hope it doesn't come to that and focus on this cycle first.
Glad you had a nice weekend. sorry AF was horrible and clotty. I know that clomid can make your lining thinner so I suppose it's possible that other meds can thicken it up so maybe cause some clotting. Like drugs can thin blood, the opposite must also be true, i guess. I'm just throwing out some thoughts here. I'm sure it's normal and part and parcel of the road you're on. Like you said, it matches up with starting your meds so I tend to attribute it to that rather than anything going 'wrong' or 'haywire'. 
I hope the journey to O goes fast this month for you. x


----------



## LeahMSta

Coconuts said:


> *Time*, at a minimum this is 12DPO right? It's not unheard of to get a false negative at 12DPO. It all depends on how early or late implantation happened. Your temp is still up so that's encouraging. AF has tried to show twice so that's a ? but it could be IB or since AF usually shows up a bit earlier for you it could be like a kind of ghost AF breakthrough.
> Or, AF could just be late, I don't want to pump you up with too much false hope if that's the case but there's always hope until AF really does show up. Stranger things have happened. In TTC anything can and frequently does happen. I'm right on the edge of my seat here. :dust:
> 
> *Lola*, love that 4th temp! are you going to pack your thermy away now and relax into the wait? I'm glad hubby is finally 'getting' just how much work can be involved in this process :hugs:
> 
> *Leah*, :yipee: :wohoo: +OPK!!!! So O day could be today or tomorrow?!?!?! Are you going to do one or two more insems SMEP style?
> Eggys can be shy little things. They can be quite sensitive to TTC stress, I've seen O drag out like this on many occasions. You said yourself DP is more 'on task' this month.
> However, I think CD19 was more like your usual O day and last month was earlier. 2 CD19 O's out of 3 charts points to that anyway. You guys have done so well this month with all the insems. I'm rather impressed with the dedication of your donor! TTC champ :bodyb:
> 
> Love and luck everyone.

:thumbup: We are inseminating tonight, tomorrow, a day off and then the final. EEK!!! I am so excited. We've been joking that neither of us have been around this much :spermy: since our teens. :haha: I love all of the hope and possibility of the wait. 
Our donor is the absolute best. He was just as excited as we were with the pos OPK. He called and asked what our schedules were for the day and when I told him we were both off of work he said "well then lets make a baby!!! I'm on my way!" How stinking cute is that? I mean it's not like there is a lot for him in the deal. He gets privacy and a cup but he is an amazing guy that just knows how much it will mean to us. I like that I've got nature and nurture covered.:thumbup:


----------



## timeforababy

awww....joeys :( concentrate on this IUI and then have a new plan of attack? I think I read somewhere that the prog supplements thicken your lining so that's why you might be having more clotting periods? If nothing else, at least it's a sign that the drugs etc are working.

Leah : go go go!!! fingers crossed for you both and so pleased you've found a great donor.

I'm totally flabbergasted with my crazy non-period state. I know it's a delayed period. i wish it would make its own fudging mind up :) :)


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> awww....joeys :( concentrate on this IUI and then have a new plan of attack? I think I read somewhere that the prog supplements thicken your lining so that's why you might be having more clotting periods? If nothing else, at least it's a sign that the drugs etc are working.
> 
> Leah : go go go!!! fingers crossed for you both and so pleased you've found a great donor.
> 
> I'm totally flabbergasted with my crazy non-period state. I know it's a delayed period. i wish it would make its own fudging mind up :) :)

I know I know, but I have heard of spotting and people convinced of AF only to be surprised by a BFP. I also know it is just as likely for AF to show up. But I really hope not. I would love AF to stay away for a LONG time :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

lol I was only coming back to announce I'm spotting heavier again but wtf do i know? Lets see what tomorrow morning brings!


----------



## LeahMSta

timeforababy said:


> lol I was only coming back to announce I'm spotting heavier again but wtf do i know? Lets see what tomorrow morning brings!

I would be pulling out my hair if I were you Time! I am still hoping against hope for you. I know you feel like it's unlikely but there is not harm in my holding out hope for you. :hugs:

Sorry about AF Joeys. I can imagine that going into this cycle is extras stessfull for you but I will also remain hopeful that IVF and the commute to get to it are non issues because this IUI will be the winner. :flower:


----------



## ilovepiano

stomach bug.. .i've got the runs.... can't eat! :(


----------



## Coconuts

*Leah*, it sounds like you have THE BEST donor in the world. What a lovely man. You've made a great choice there getting some of that kind and caring DNA!! :thumbup: Everything crossed for this cycle.

*Time*, I can't believe this cycle is still clinging on. I'm with everyone else, I'm hoping that a sneeky bfp pops out at the end of it. Onebump is right though, keeping one foot on planet earth, AF could just be playing nasty games. I hope the spotting buggered off again :haha: I'm hooked !


----------



## Coconuts

Argh Time, just saw this morning's crashing temp. Boooooo! I don't want to believe it until you say she's really here though.
If she arrives, at least your LP took a boost! What did you do differently? Do you think you might have come closer than you thought this month?


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> Argh Time, just saw this morning's crashing temp. Boooooo! I don't want to believe it until you say she's really here though.
> If she arrives, at least your LP took a boost! What did you do differently? Do you think you might have come closer than you thought this month?

I took the temp but didn't post this morning as it was marginal spotting. Came to work, had a little run around and it's here :happydance: :happydance: finally.

This month, I exercised harder but I think the main thing is the soy. I took 100mg cd3-5 and 200mg cd6-7. I'm going to whack it up a bit more and it should work. Also taking (most of the time), pregnacare conception (that has b6?) and extra calcium. I definitely have a longer LP so I'm very very pleased :haha:

Onto next month. It's ok, I have loads of OPKs would be a waste if I was pregnant :haha: :happydance:

Month 14!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> awww....joeys :( concentrate on this IUI and then have a new plan of attack? I think I read somewhere that the prog supplements thicken your lining so that's why you might be having more clotting periods? If nothing else, at least it's a sign that the drugs etc are working.
> 
> Leah : go go go!!! fingers crossed for you both and so pleased you've found a great donor.
> 
> I'm totally flabbergasted with my crazy non-period state. I know it's a delayed period. i wish it would make its own fudging mind up :) :)

thanks i am feeling better today than yesterday. we are doing the 6th iui and hopefully it works if not we are seeing the fertility specialist and hopefully he will give us some hope on something esle. i am on clomid again so hopefully it will work.:shrug:

time how are you feeling?


----------



## ilovepiano

Just got my first high on the CBFM!!! Yippie!! so it's working even if the sample i had is from 6hrs ago :) so my system is working and i'm not wasting this cycle! Very glad about it ;)


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies....we have nearly completed a full SMEP cycle. Tonight and one more donation. DPs temp has done it's usual superlow drop and is starting the slow increase so hopefully we'll get our crosshairs soon. We've used all of my massive stockpile of OPKs, softcups, preseed, etc. I am debating on if I should restock. It just feels like bad juju. I like to believe that Now that everything is gone it means we're ready for the next stage. I know....I know....wishful thinking. DP was going to have an HSG and ultrasound done next month if this is not our lucky cycle. She asked to wait 2 more months. I agreed mostly because it is all out of pocket expense and is not covered by insurance. That allows me to use those funds other ways for now and I'm ok with it. Plus even though it feels like forever, we haven't been trying that long. Hopefully none of that will matter and she'll be good and preggers in 2 months anyway. LOL!


----------



## ilovepiano

It feels so strange opening my email and finding no notifications from BabyandBump! hey where are you? :)

anyway, we tried to BD y'day since i got my 1st high on the CBFM. let's see what today will bring.

Wish you all a good day and many positive postings :)


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, how far from Minneapolis are you? Probably a bit too far to get a RE from there, I'd assume?


----------



## Coconuts

Time, boo and bugger. First thing I saw was your CD2 ticker. Sounds like you're more relieved than sad that AF finally stopped messing with you so I'm glad :hugs:

Leah, you guys are doing so well! RE the buying new stuff, about 4 weeks before my BFP I ordered about &#8364;60 worth of OPKs of various brands since I was going to do the 'great OPK experiment'. I also signed up for another year on FF (deep discount so only cost me &#8364;15). Luckily part of my order never showed up (thank goodness) so I could get &#8364;30 back into my pocket but in my case, buying for another month (or 3) did the opposite of jinx that cycle :yipee:
How long does it take you to stock up? Do you order online. If it takes less than 10 days you could always wait until this cycle is over one way or the other. If AF shows you can distract yourselves with some new cycle game plan shopping. If she doesn't show, then who cares :cloud9:

Piano, I'm glad the CBFM is working for you. I know it can take a few months to get itself in line with your cycle. You might find your high readings last for quite a while so pace yourself with the BDing. Worse case scenario is loads of bonking, burn out, miss the window, as you know. Hope the egg is close! :sex: Have fun x


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Piano, I'm glad the CBFM is working for you. I know it can take a few months to get itself in line with your cycle. You might find your high readings last for quite a while so pace yourself with the BDing. Worse case scenario is loads of bonking, burn out, miss the window, as you know. Hope the egg is close! :sex: Have fun x

Hi Coco, it should be very near as when i had an ultrasound on day 11 doc said i was mid-cycle and we saw the eggy, and yesterday it was Cd11 so i think it's quite regular! will see if i get the peak or not this month. I hope so but not wasting the cycle so i'll try BD'ing as much as i and hubby can. He doesn't complain, but i always feel very very tired the day after lol!!!! i've been sleepy all day today (apart from a sore muscle or two :haha: ) 

Does Preseed help the :spermy: stay inside? so should i try it on high days or better on peak? i suppose better on peak but i wanted to have a 2nd or 3rd or 1000th opinion lol! :)


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> joeys, how far from Minneapolis are you? Probably a bit too far to get a RE from there, I'd assume?

:hi: jaz! how are you feeling? yes mn is about 6 hours away. we just found out that sanford bought one of the hospitals here but dont' know how long that would take to see if they would have a fertility specialisty here that does IVF.:shrug:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> time how are you feeling?

I'm doing well actually. V pleased I have a "normal" LP and really, I know that I can't get pregnant without help at all so no point being bitter or hopeful, if you see what I mean :)

How's the clomid going with you?


Leah: yeah!! now for the TWW :)

ilovepiano : lots and lots of BD-time :)


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> Time, boo and bugger. First thing I saw was your CD2 ticker. Sounds like you're more relieved than sad that AF finally stopped messing with you so I'm glad :hugs:

yup :) I already knew it was AF, I had all the normal symptoms just that she was taking her sweet F time.

Anyways, I was just about to get some abs from my exercise programme that it would be a shame to lose it to get fat :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> ilovepiano : lots and lots of BD-time :)

Gosh, i did not know it was such hard work when some ppl get pregnat so easily! :sleep:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys3453 said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> joeys, how far from Minneapolis are you? Probably a bit too far to get a RE from there, I'd assume?
> 
> :hi: jaz! how are you feeling? yes mn is about 6 hours away. we just found out that sanford bought one of the hospitals here but dont' know how long that would take to see if they would have a fertility specialisty here that does IVF.:shrug:Click to expand...

Bah, 6 hours is way too far away, for sure. I was going to suggest our RE. :/


----------



## timeforababy

ilovepiano said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> ilovepiano : lots and lots of BD-time :)
> 
> Gosh, i did not know it was such hard work when some ppl get pregnat so easily! :sleep:Click to expand...

honestly, 85% of couples/females get pregnant within the first 12 months of trying. I think there are a few odd ones out hanging around here which is why it feels like it will take ages :)


----------



## Coconuts

Keep going Piano. I forgot about the u/s. :thumbup:

As for pre-seed, we used it a few times and if you use too much it makes things VERY slippery and I tended to feel like I spilled more. On the other hand, I think it's good for making the 'environment' a good PH level, if you're one way or the other.
Making cocobaby we didn't use it but amazingly I had some really good EWCM (I swear it was due to my dramatic uptake in drinking 2litres of water a day) so we just used mother nature. I did feel like it was doing good in other months when EWCM wasn't so abundant.
I never used more than 1(ml). On the insertion thingies there were markers one to four, I always went with the first and smallest amount. Wanted to make sure there was room for the swimmers in there too.


----------



## Jazavac

We used Preseed here and there and we also had to make sure to use just a tiny bit. None of it was used in the winning cycle, though. 

As for the 85%, I'm not quite sure it really works that way. According to the statistics I've read about, one in 6 couples is battling some sort of infertility issues. 85% would be, in that case, a pretty high percentage.


----------



## LolaM

I am sooo tired, my kids are wearing me out--i forget how much work they are in the begining of the year. its 120 all week and i was outside for duty today for 30 minutes. that was just awful. i took a nice long shower and now im chilling in my jammies, think i might find a movie to watch and veg out for the rest of the night... im 7 or8 dpiui now and my lunch sure didnt agree with me, i started having cramps and they have continued on and off since then!


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks Jazavac and Coco, i was too tired yesterday lol! i hope i get another high or a peak today.


----------



## timeforababy

Jazavac said:


> We used Preseed here and there and we also had to make sure to use just a tiny bit. None of it was used in the winning cycle, though.
> 
> As for the 85%, I'm not quite sure it really works that way. According to the statistics I've read about, one in 6 couples is battling some sort of infertility issues. 85% would be, in that case, a pretty high percentage.

1 in 6 is 16.6%, so 5 in 6 is approximately 85%. :)


lies, lies and damned statistics eh?


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> I am sooo tired, my kids are wearing me out--i forget how much work they are in the begining of the year. its 120 all week and i was outside for duty today for 30 minutes. that was just awful. i took a nice long shower and now im chilling in my jammies, think i might find a movie to watch and veg out for the rest of the night... im 7 or8 dpiui now and my lunch sure didnt agree with me, i started having cramps and they have continued on and off since then!

good signs. fingers crossed.

when are you planning on testing?

I'm going to start soy today, going to go up 200mg cd3-5 and 300mg cd6-7. Not going to go more than this as it might start messing with me too much. And time to stock up on more vitamins, this child is already expensive


----------



## ilovepiano

Question for you ladies... 

this cycle i'm getting lumps of jelly-like EWCM - it stays on the tissue. it's not always present but i had it about twice during the day and once during the night. Did anyone of you experience this at any time?


----------



## Coconuts

Only in fertile periods!!! If you see it, jump DH's bones woman!! That's natures fertility monitor shouting at you to get to it. It should be clear, stretchy and not really break, like preseed but more substantial.
I think Jaz pointed me towards this photo linky for identifying CM.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Only in fertile periods!!! If you see it, jump DH's bones woman!! That's natures fertility monitor shouting at you to get to it. It should be clear, stretchy and not really break, like preseed but more substantial.
> I think Jaz pointed me towards this photo linky for identifying CM.

Oh!! but it was 3am when i last saw it lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i also feel relieved when it's out... quite strange feeling, hope Tue's BD'ing covered it as well.... It was lumpy, clear and wobbly lol! quite a lot of it that i went "EWWW!"


----------



## Coconuts

Fertile CM dried up pretty quickly after ovulation so make the most of it when you see it. I don't know what to say about the lumpy part, other than I'm sure it's normal for you. If you're regularly BDing it could be a mixture of you and DH's stuff????
If you can bare it, grab it and see if you can give it a stretch, wet and stretchy is what we want. It could be that it's transitioning from creamy to EW. CM is always in a state of flux.
I hope this isn't grossing you out too much :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Fertile CM dried up pretty quickly after ovulation so make the most of it when you see it. I don't know what to say about the lumpy part, other than I'm sure it's normal for you. If you're regularly BDing it could be a mixture of you and DH's stuff????
> If you can bare it, grab it and see if you can give it a stretch, wet and stretchy is what we want. It could be that it's transitioning from creamy to EW. CM is always in a state of flux.
> I hope this isn't grossing you out too much :haha:

:haha: no i wouldn't touch it but when wiping it was v slippery and for the past few days i was very wet down there, nearly got irritated lol! - so it must be the fertile period. I hope that Tuesday was a successful night but if i get a high again today i'll grab hubby! lol!:haha:

It could also be a "side effect" to some medications i'm taking for a bad stomach.... it's called Clin Flor and is made up of lactobacilli and an other strange name i cannot get and something else from Almonds. it's pretty natural and it helps balance the flora in the body. i think i'm getting intollerant to some foods.....


----------



## ilovepiano

Ok i confirm that must be super EWCM!! Peak fertility on the CBFM today!! yaaay!!! so today and tomorrow it'll be overtime for me and DH 

also, now i realise that i Ovulate later than i thought, it is CD13 today, so i don't have a 17day LP but a normal 14/15 day one which is good :) and it's quite in the middle isn't it! i hope i don't get sore muscles tomorrow lol!


----------



## LeahMSta

Yay for a high peak day Ilovepiano! Make the most of it ;-)

Fertility friend is tormenting me with lack of crosshairs. I am sure that the issue is environmental. We are at the time of year where some nights get low and into the 50s and some stay in the 80s. We are trying to use air conditioning less so sleeping some nights with night air and some with AC. Sad thing is that even though I know that, I still wanna see misssion accomplished and get those darn red lines.


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I am sooo tired, my kids are wearing me out--i forget how much work they are in the begining of the year. its 120 all week and i was outside for duty today for 30 minutes. that was just awful. i took a nice long shower and now im chilling in my jammies, think i might find a movie to watch and veg out for the rest of the night... im 7 or8 dpiui now and my lunch sure didnt agree with me, i started having cramps and they have continued on and off since then!
> 
> good signs. fingers crossed.
> 
> when are you planning on testing?
> 
> I'm going to start soy today, going to go up 200mg cd3-5 and 300mg cd6-7. Not going to go more than this as it might start messing with me too much. And time to stock up on more vitamins, this child is already expensiveClick to expand...

Thanks but Im gonna go ahead and say im out--I've got PMS this morning, started with my pesty dog wanting to play when i dont have time to chase her! :shrug: I know i shouldnt be so pescimistic, but this just seems like a waste of time and money.


----------



## Coconuts

Piano, great news about the peak!! What does that mean on the monitor, is it like getting a +OPK? Ovulation will be within 12-36 hours or does it mean 'today's the day'?
Was nice of mother nature to give you the EWCM warning, confirmation and helping hand for those swimmers. Grab DH as soon as you see him and get too it, this is exciting. If you're Oing later than you thought, do you think you've been missing the window these past few months? Nearly there. :bodyb:

Leah, what an annoying chart!!!! I hope you see an Ov pattern on there soon.
I don't know if I've said it before but I used to find my oral temps were pretty rocky and colder air temps, snoring, sleeping under the covers etc really made my charts hard to read. I switched to the more intimate hoohaa temping and things were just great, much less randomness. If, (and this is a big if) you find yourselves doing it all again next month, maybe see if DP will try it that way, see what happens? Hoping this is all unnecessary though and you guys get the prize in about 2 week xxxx


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo, I'm hoping this is going to be the classic I'm out I'm out I'm so out.... oh wait a minute..... I'M IN!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll pick up the optimism for you x


----------



## LeahMSta

I changed it to advanced and my crosshairs popped up exactly where I thought they should. It makes me feel better so I am leaving it there. HAHAHAHA!!!!

Lola, PMS and early pregnancy are supposedly almost identical (so I've read a million times) I'm with Coco. I am keeping hope alive for you. :)


----------



## Coconuts

It's crazy how satisfying those bloomin' lines are isn't it. Used to drive me crazy that 3-4 days wait after the the day after the +OPK. As if TTC doesn't have enough waiting!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Piano, great news about the peak!! What does that mean on the monitor, is it like getting a +OPK? Ovulation will be within 12-36 hours or does it mean 'today's the day'?
> Was nice of mother nature to give you the EWCM warning, confirmation and helping hand for those swimmers. Grab DH as soon as you see him and get too it, this is exciting. If you're Oing later than you thought, do you think you've been missing the window these past few months? Nearly there. :bodyb:

Coco, i had to go and grab the user manual lol! so quoting "The Clearblue fertility Monitor identifies your days of Peak Fertility by detecting the surge in LH, which triggers ovulation to occur approximately 24-36 hours later. Peak Fertility will be indicated on the day of the LH surge, as well as the following day." so i suppose it is like the +OPK. so if we do it tonight we're still in time and even tomorrow evening :) (right?)

i think i was thinking that i O'd on day 10 or 11 and stopped BD'ing at day 12 - it could have caught the eggy as well but it didn't. maybe a better timing will help us out.


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> I changed it to advanced and my crosshairs popped up exactly where I thought they should. It makes me feel better so I am leaving it there. HAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Lola, PMS and early pregnancy are supposedly almost identical (so I've read a million times) I'm with Coco. I am keeping hope alive for you. :)


Thanks girl--the begining of the year is so so so exhausting, so im sure that was part of it. I felt better once i got in my room and got infront of my babies--i have a great class this year, they are just the cutest! My tummy is not happy with school lunches the last 2 days. My stomach tightens and then i have to haul ass to the ladies!:nope: I need to get soemthing for dinner but i dont even have the energy to call for pizza! :sleep: Im so tired, i cant even cry because i dont think im PG--now THAT is tired--:haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

Morning ladies, y'day we BD. i thought we wouldn't as, as soon as we arrived home the electricity went out for two whole bloomin' hours - 10.30pm till 12.30am... We really did not feel like getting all sweaty! However we managed and i remained laying down for the 30 minutes after. As soon as i was heading to the shower, the light came on! Hurray!! and we managed to sleep soundly after that. 

I'm very hopeful as it seems that nothing leaked out, not even when i went for a wee!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Great news! That was one great timed blackout bonk!
So it's like an OPK then. I guess you should get another peak today too if you get peak reading on the LH surge day (OPK day) and the day after (day of Ov)? 
Do you think you and DH will try and squeeze in another one today or are you both done :sleep:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Great news! That was one great timed blackout bonk!
> So it's like an OPK then. I guess you should get another peak today too if you get peak reading on the LH surge day (OPK day) and the day after (day of Ov)?
> Do you think you and DH will try and squeeze in another one today or are you both done :sleep:

Lol Coco! i hope to do it another time today even if it's the last time for this month!!!! we had a BD overdose lol! So if i understood well today is the proper O Day - very mid cycle - day 14 out of 28 days!!!!! so it is indeed a 14 LH not a 17 day one lol! :dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

I guess so.
If your first peak is the day of the surge then 'usually' O happens the day after. That would be today.
Welcome to Piano's tubes little eggy. Have a safe journey and hope you fall in love along the way. :spermy:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> I guess so.
> If your first peak is the day of the surge then 'usually' O happens the day after. That would be today.
> Welcome to Piano's tubes little eggy. Have a safe journey and hope you fall in love along the way. :spermy:

teeehehehhe!! i can imagine the little :spermy: tapping their tail impatiently waiting for eggy's grand appearance! :haha:


----------



## LeahMSta

We did it!!! We made it though a proper SMEP cycle. I am so happy to be off of scheduling duty and now we get to sit back and wait. We just found out that our donor is expecting. He made a point of showing us a picture of the digital test. He was trying to be encouraging and I know that but it still made me a little blue. I am not jealous that they are expecting but more that it was a sweet suprise and totally unintentional. Meanwhile, I have been reading, researching, and obsessing. I guess it's not like it would ever happen by accident at our house anyway. Hahahaha! I suppose it is time to just relax and enjoy the wait.


----------



## Coconuts

At least you know those swimmers are good! Bitter sweet though. I hope DP can follow suit with her own digi in about 10 day xxxx


----------



## LolaM

still nothing to report. I was a lil grouchy the other morning. I am tired but its my first week back, so that means nothing. Im not bloated, not overly PMSy, no sore BBs...


----------



## Coconuts

Hang in there, it's still early x


----------



## LolaM

I just wish I felt something. My hubs has put all my eggs in this basket. I did wake up with crampies but I think it was gas! :haha:I have errands to fun but I just want to be laaaaazy today


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Ladies, 2 dpo day 16 today, 1st day my CBFM did not ask for a test and went back to low fertility. glad it's over for this month. what a rush!! yesterday i couldn't log on. we had two more power-cuts. there are problems with electricity cables! we had one from 3 - 8.30am and another nasty one from 3 - 11.30pm!!!!!! so there was no time for internet. anyway, doing good till now - obviously as it's too early ;) Hubby made a lot of questions y'day. i think he's gearing himself up but he kept asking all the things i did not want to know! he asked about miscarriage and we were talking that we are not getting younger so we must not wait a long time after our 1st one (if there's to be a first one that is!) and he went "well maybe you can't have a second one!" :dohh: he just thinks about anything that is the worst case scenario!!! MEN! ](*,)


----------



## rquanborough

Sorry I haven't been around in a while. Last month was always going to be a bust with hubby on night shift. Now I'm working shifts as well and all over the place so not able to temp. No idea exactly when I o'd but some symptoms this week. AF should be due this sat or sun so will just have to see. Last cycle was 30 days though. FF is predicting AF week Wednesday but don't think that's right. It's including the 39 day cycle in the average but pretty sure that was an abberation.


----------



## ilovepiano

This is weird, 3dpo and getting creamy CM, isn't it supposed to be dry??!! getting my hopes up but slamming them down lol!


----------



## joeys3453

piano - i always seem to get creamy cm during dpo. so not really sure on that. 

how is everyone doing? i just had my mid cycle u/s and we are doing the ovidril on thursday and 6th IUI on sat. I really hope this one works. I have 2 follies on my right that are about 13 & 12 and 1 on left about 12. so i am hoping this is a good sign since this is later than what it has been that we have been doing the IUI's:shrug: Plus we are meeting with the fertility specialist on the 22nd. so i am hoping we won't have to use him after the visit but who knows!:dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hello ladies!
Today is not the most awesome of days. I am about to head to my dentist's office for some oral surgery. Bah! I have to get a tooth extracted and have a bone graft done in my jaw. Luckily DP is off and can spend the day nursing me. I'm the kind of girl who doesn't like to take the day off even when I am having surgery so I scheduled a steam cleaning of all of the carpet in my house. You should see it in here. We moved all of the furniture off of the carpet for cleaning so our couch is in the kitchen and our TV is in the guest bathroom. LOL! DP is having some odd low back pain today buther temps are up and so are my hopes. I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!


----------



## ilovepiano

Joeys tks for the info. maybe it seems early as i was counting wrong the previous cycles, i thought i o'd on the 10 or 11 day when i actually do so on the 14th! Good luck on the procuedures, let's hope that you won't need much! Fx

Leah, good luck for the dental procedure - i don't want to be a hair on your head right now lol!


----------



## joeys3453

ilovepiano said:


> Joeys tks for the info. maybe it seems early as i was counting wrong the previous cycles, i thought i o'd on the 10 or 11 day when i actually do so on the 14th! Good luck on the procuedures, let's hope that you won't need much! Fx
> 
> Leah, good luck for the dental procedure - i don't want to be a hair on your hand right now lol!

yes good luck leah! i hope everything goes great!!!:hugs:

piano i hope it is good news for you just sucks if you get your hopes up you know? so stay positive what dpo are you again?


----------



## Coconuts

*Rquand*, :hi: good to see you back. Good luck this cycle!!!

*Piano*, you neeeeeeeeeed to put a ticker in your sig so we can all nose along!!!! We're ticker addicts!!!!
Honestly I didn't notice any particular change in my CM on my BFP cycles compared to any others. I think when they say it dries up it means the EW dries up and becomes 'non fertile'. I've been through a lot of threads that obsess over the CM as an early pregnancy sign and it's really really mixed and not very reliable. CM changes constantly depending on your hydration, hoohaa happiness, :sex: activity, everything so even month to month can vary. I hope you get a really strong early pregnancy sign in the form of a BFP very soon. Thanks to the monitor you can be more sure that you were hitting the days right so you're in with a great chance this month!!! Do you temp as well to confirm O? :dust:

*Leah*. Hope the dentist went well. I'm not so horrified by the dentist anymore since my dentist is actually and ex student and now close friend :hugs: What a relief to finally see that temp shoot up. When was the last insem? The days are ticking by nice and quickly now!!!! :dust: for you too.

*Joeys*, lucky #6!! Why is it going to be later this cycle? I hope that's the magic change / switch up that does it for you. This has been a long road for you guys, I'm hoping against hope (right along with you) that this is the end of the TTC road for you and the start of a new 9 month long road :dust:


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> *Joeys*, lucky #6!! Why is it going to be later this cycle? I hope that's the magic change / switch up that does it for you. This has been a long road for you guys, I'm hoping against hope (right along with you) that this is the end of the TTC road for you and the start of a new 9 month long road :dust:

oh thank you coco!:hugs: i guess she said that sometimes the follies just are slower some months!:shrug: not sure if i believe her or not but this is second cycle on clomid so hoping this is a good thing. i am trying not to stress or think about it since knowing we have our dr appointment scheduled for further things. yes it has been a long road who knew it would take this long to be trying to conceive! :dohh:not us that is for sure. so thanks for hoping for me and keeping my hopes up!:happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> *Rquand*, :hi: good to see you back. Good luck this cycle!!!
> 
> *Piano*, you neeeeeeeeeed to put a ticker in your sig so we can all nose along!!!! We're ticker addicts!!!!
> Honestly I didn't notice any particular change in my CM on my BFP cycles compared to any others. I think when they say it dries up it means the EW dries up and becomes 'non fertile'. I've been through a lot of threads that obsess over the CM as an early pregnancy sign and it's really really mixed and not very reliable. CM changes constantly depending on your hydration, hoohaa happiness, :sex: activity, everything so even month to month can vary. I hope you get a really strong early pregnancy sign in the form of a BFP very soon. Thanks to the monitor you can be more sure that you were hitting the days right so you're in with a great chance this month!!! Do you temp as well to confirm O? :dust:

Yes coco, i was going to put my hopes up but it's just normal. usually i notice creamy cm at about 8dpo but i was counting 2 days more than it was supposed to so  About the Ticker, done that you see!!! :) and i read as well that CM is not a reliable source for info.... and no i haven't temped yet, but the monitor seems to be pretty accurate so holding my fx! i got 2 highs 2 peaks and 1 high after the peak. we BD on the first high and the 2 peaks so i suppose we did quite well if hubby managed to aim lol!!!! and yes it's a bigger chance this month, and i'm glad the deed is going good as well, phew! it took us a very long time to figure the technique out! :blush: :haha: Practice makes perfect! :winkwink:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> piano i hope it is good news for you just sucks if you get your hopes up you know? so stay positive what dpo are you again?

Hi Joeys, it's still very early i'm only 3 dpo. the difference is that i used the CBFM this month for the first time and we managed to Bd 3 times - one on a high fertility day and 2 times on the 2 peak days so, if i'm lucky enough it'll be good news, if not off to the next cycle. with the CBFM i managed to track O day, for me it's more comfy than temping as when you set your testing window let's say for ex at 7am, you have 3 hrs before and 3 hrs after to test - using morning wee. so it's not that any difference in time makes a huge difference not like with taking temps, so during the weekend i can always have an hour or two extra sleep! :)

Good luck to you, i'm not practical in fertility related procedures so i'm not really knowledgeable of what you're going through and talking about, but best wishes! this body of hours when it switches into mommy-mode is awful enough!! :haha: :flower:


----------



## ilovepiano

I am liking my tickers, esp the birthday one, looking and cupcakes doesn't make you fat! :D :haha: :haha: i'm in an awfully good mood, well just before PMS kicks in - approx next saturday as it'll be a week from AF (hopefylly not!)


----------



## LolaM

:coffee:


----------



## ilovepiano

Haha Lola, that's the shortest post here i think! Good morning.


----------



## Coconuts

Piano, from no ticker to ticker mania!! Thank yoooooooooooooou. I just can't keep track of all the cycles going on on all the threads and journals. I thought about putting a birthday ticker for me too when I saw your but my birthday is the same day as Cocobaby's due date so there's no point really. The countdowns are the same :cloud9:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Piano, from no ticker to ticker mania!! Thank yoooooooooooooou. I just can't keep track of all the cycles going on on all the threads and journals. I thought about putting a birthday ticker for me too when I saw your but my birthday is the same day as Cocobaby's due date so there's no point really. The countdowns are the same :cloud9:

Haha! i hope i remember to update it IF Af shows! :haha: or does it auto update???! never used these before.


----------



## Coconuts

If you use Fertility Friend and use one of their tickers it will automatically follow the info you put into you chart so when you register red flow you ticker automatically resets to CD1. Lilipie has no idea what your cycle is doing.
I used a lilipie ticker a few months while TTC and I had to update it when O was delayed or confirmed and update it myself when AF showed but that's because my cycle never flowed a set number of days every month. I think you might have to set it up again when you get to day 29 / 1. I don't really know though. If you've set it for 28 days, it might just roll around again. :shrug:

A pretty unhelpful post all in all :dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> If you use Fertility Friend and use one of their tickers it will automatically follow the info you put into you chart so when you register red flow you ticker automatically resets to CD1. Lilipie has no idea what your cycle is doing.
> I used a lilipie ticker a few months while TTC and I had to update it when O was delayed or confirmed and update it myself when AF showed but that's because my cycle never flowed a set number of days every month. I think you might have to set it up again when you get to day 29 / 1. I don't really know though. If you've set it for 28 days, it might just roll around again. :shrug:
> 
> A pretty unhelpful post all in all :dohh:

:haha::haha: i'll have a look at Fertility Friend. but this was not an unhelpful post it just made me giggle :) and if it was, it's one among the many useful ones! :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Good morning ladies. 
Well...I look a bit like I've been hit in the face with a bat this morning. I swear...dentists must secretly be sadists (at least subconciously). Who wakes up to go to work and says " I think I'll charge people an arm and a leg to cause them minimally great discomfort and remove parts of their body that are intended to be permanent." ? Ok I feel better after my tantrum. LOL!
We are so nearly through with the 2ww. 5 more days of waiting and then we can see if SMEP did the trick. It's weird....I don't know if I am just becoming accustomed to TTC or if I am just super confident this cycle but the wait isn't bothering me nearly as much. We did go look at baby things yesterday. (we always do at least once durring the wait.) Other than that, life is kinda just going on as usual. I have a bit of a tendency to get baby crazy during the wait but I guess I've had my fill. LOL!
Buckets of baby dust to all of you lovely ladies and I hope you all have a fabulous day!


----------



## ilovepiano

Leah i was wondering how you felt a few minutes ago then i find this post. i hope you feel better soon. can you take some pain killers?


----------



## joeys3453

leah i hope you get better

so i am thinking of trying the pinapple core anyone else trying this?:dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

Ilovepiano, I have pain killers that I have been taking. I am certainly happy for that as last night I woke up feeling my pulse in my face everytime they wore off. I can't imagine going through the whole night that way. I am holding off on taking any this morning because I need to run a couple errands and pain pills + driving = no good. lol! I assure you that by this afternoon I will be good and drugged up. I just went banans and put all of the furniture we moved for carpet cleaning yesterday back in place and cleaned the entire house. Now I have run out of laundry soap so I must go buy more. So much for resting and recovering today. I'm sure I'll fall out sooner or later. hahaha! DP is still sleeping. I don't know if she will be thrilled or annoyed by the fact I did it all by myself. We shall see.......


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> leah i hope you get better
> 
> so i am thinking of trying the pinapple core anyone else trying this?:dohh:

:shrug: what is this pineapple core business?


----------



## joeys3453

https://www.amandabears.com/pineapple-core-for-implantation.html

Using Pineapple core to Assist Implantation: Pineapple contains bromelain. Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.

For IVF [in vitro fertilization] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.

IUI [intra-uterine insemination] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your IUI.

Timed intercourse cycle: one pineapple , divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.

Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple core too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple core BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic.


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> ... I just went banans and put all of the furniture we moved for carpet cleaning yesterday back in place and cleaned the entire house. Now I have run out of laundry soap so I must go buy more. So much for resting and recovering today.

YOU SHOULDn't do such heavy work when you've just had a dental procedure!!!! didn't anyone tell you that you can hemorrage???!!! Leah, you naughty girl!!! make sure you rest now, take care of yourself! If DP is not happy about what you did then she's right. i'm not shouting at you just making sure you see my post lol! :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> https://www.amandabears.com/pineapple-core-for-implantation.html
> 
> Using Pineapple core to Assist Implantation: Pineapple contains bromelain. Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.
> 
> For IVF [in vitro fertilization] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.
> 
> IUI [intra-uterine insemination] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your IUI.
> 
> Timed intercourse cycle: one pineapple , divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.
> 
> Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple core too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple core BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic.

I never knew that pineapple is beneficial for implantation... and i think i don't like it, i've never had it lol! Time is passing by so slowly, i'm only 4dpo and i'm feeling it's taking ages!!


----------



## LeahMSta

ilovepiano said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> ... I just went banans and put all of the furniture we moved for carpet cleaning yesterday back in place and cleaned the entire house. Now I have run out of laundry soap so I must go buy more. So much for resting and recovering today.
> 
> YOU SHOULDn't do such heavy work when you've just had a dental procedure!!!! didn't anyone tell you that you can hemorrage???!!! Leah, you naughty girl!!! make sure you rest now, take care of yourself! If DP is not happy about what you did then she's right. i'm not shouting at you just making sure you see my post lol! :hugs:Click to expand...

:blush: I got a good scolding. DP gave me the same lecture. I just couldn't help it. I was restless, had plenty of energy, and things being out of place was making me nuts. There was no further heavy lifting today I assure you. I even took a lovely 3 hour nap as I had not slept well last night. Now I am enjoying a bit of time alone while DP is at work. I know for a fact that talking for 10 hours straight is going to be a challenge tomorrow. Hopefully my work day will fly by. :thumbup:


----------



## LolaM

:coffee::nope::shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Lola, I like the emoticon format. If I read that correctly it said still "waiting. nothing has changed. i don't know what to think. "

Am I close at least?


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Lola, I like the emoticon format. If I read that correctly it said still "waiting. nothing has changed. i don't know what to think. "
> 
> Am I close at least?

You are correct. I cnt relate anything to anything because everything can be linked to something else..i got nothing yet..i feel nothing...except gas :blush:


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, I think that symptom spotting can be as hurtful as it is heplful anyway. I have everything crossed for you. I hope that this IUI was exactly what you needed to get your BFP!


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Well, I think that symptom spotting can be as hurtful as it is heplful anyway. I have everything crossed for you. I hope that this IUI was exactly what you needed to get your BFP!


if not hubs says i just tell him when and where--I think even HE is getting discouraged...and i have nothing but nasty things to say to or about my stubborn-ass uteri :growlmad: i know i cant count myself out yet but for reasons i shall not divulge, i think this cycle didnt work and we are back to the drawing board or humping board, in this case :nope::shrug:


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Lola, I like the emoticon format. If I read that correctly it said still "waiting. nothing has changed. i don't know what to think. "
> 
> Am I close at least?
> 
> You are correct. I cnt relate anything to anything because everything can be linked to something else..i got nothing yet..i feel nothing...except gas :blush:Click to expand...

Lola i'm with you, i sometimes feel disheartened but again, it's too early - just 5dpo.


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> YOU SHOULDn't do such heavy work when you've just had a dental procedure!!!! didn't anyone tell you that you can hemorrage???!!! Leah, you naughty girl!!! make sure you rest now, take care of yourself! If DP is not happy about what you did then she's right. i'm not shouting at you just making sure you see my post lol! :hugs:

:blush: I got a good scolding. DP gave me the same lecture. I just couldn't help it. I was restless, had plenty of energy, and things being out of place was making me nuts. There was no further heavy lifting today I assure you. I even took a lovely 3 hour nap as I had not slept well last night. Now I am enjoying a bit of time alone while DP is at work. I know for a fact that talking for 10 hours straight is going to be a challenge tomorrow. Hopefully my work day will fly by. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Lol i told you! :) just relax and rest till you feel better :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

ok ladies got a question for you...so after going to the bathroom :blush: and when I wiped there was a big glob of ewcm. so we are not doing the IUI until sat do you think it will be to late?:shrug:


----------



## rquanborough

Ladies having a tough few days and really not enjoying the thought of doing 2 nights work now. Not really enjoying the new work and starting to prefer the day time shifts. Have no real idea when to test this time round or even if it's worth it. Been really trying not to symptom spot but feeling really crappy. Period could be due this weekend although ff says middle of next week on averages. Because of the working situation not been able to temp this cycle. Just feeling really down and out of sorts this evening and needing to let of steam with people who know that we are trying and won't share things with everyone they know


----------



## LeahMSta

rquanborough said:


> Ladies having a tough few days and really not enjoying the thought of doing 2 nights work now. Not really enjoying the new work and starting to prefer the day time shifts. Have no real idea when to test this time round or even if it's worth it. Been really trying not to symptom spot but feeling really crappy. Period could be due this weekend although ff says middle of next week on averages. Because of the working situation not been able to temp this cycle. Just feeling really down and out of sorts this evening and needing to let of steam with people who know that we are trying and won't share things with everyone they know

:hugs: Sorry you are having a tough day and feeling discouraged. Hang in there. We are always here to vent to. As far as when to test. My most recent way of thinking is the later the better. Then if it is positive it won't be a squinter and if it didn't work this cycle. I'm not having DP pee on tests for no reason. Kind of a what will be, will be attitude. Just remember PMS and symptoms are pretty darn close so don't let feeling crappy get you too far up or down. Only time will tell. I hope that the rest of your day gets better!


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> ok ladies got a question for you...so after going to the bathroom :blush: and when I wiped there was a big glob of ewcm. so we are not doing the IUI until sat do you think it will be to late?:shrug:

can you do a couple of opks just to see if you are ovulating. Also if you've been DTD, is it semen rather than ewcm?

Nothing going on for me, hence the radio silence. Also super busy at work, busy weekends and going to HIT classes that are whopping my ass.

Lola: are you going to test???

Leah: time will fly!!


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> ok ladies got a question for you...so after going to the bathroom :blush: and when I wiped there was a big glob of ewcm. so we are not doing the IUI until sat do you think it will be to late?:shrug:

Joeys, can't u talk to the doc that is going to do the IUI for you? IF i'm not mistaken when i got a blob of EWCM i O'd day after.... so in my opinion, it might be late, but not all bodies work the same! so i suggest you speak to the doc. Good luck!


Rquan - i'm with you!! i'm feeling too normal and we did everything right this time. i had some problems with sex that we overcame and bd'd when it was the time so, really i don't know what else to do (maybe bang my head against a wall!!) I'm so angry towards the world in general right now and also feel disappointed as i feel nothing - i know it's too early, i know really but it is discouraging! 

Anyway good luck to all of you ladies! Let's see what time will tell us.


----------



## LeahMSta

:hugs: Thanks Time! I miss seeing you around and I always love it when you pop in. I hope all is well. 

:flower: Ilovepiano i know it is hard not knowing what is going on and ahving so little control over it. Just keep your spirits as high as possible. For all you know your little one is getting snuggled in right now. As you said, it's early still. Stay as stress free as you can. 

So I am pleased to report that my face looks nearly normal today. I still didn't sleep very well last night due to the discomfort but hopefully tonight will be better. I am halfway through my workday and dispite my deep desire to quit about an hour into my shift, I am surviving just fine. DP is claiming no symptoms but (shhhh....don't tell her I said so....) She is moody as hell. LOL! Not her usual PMS grouchiness. We are talking swinging all over the place. She has gone from mushy, to grouchy, to frustrated, to normal all in the past hour. HAhahaha!! I hope this is a good sign.


----------



## ilovepiano

Leah, good to know you're feeling better!!

and thanks for the advice but i'm just mad out of nothing lol!!

Good luck to you and DP! maybe this is the month! :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Uhmmmm am i just now having mild cramps???! 

it could be anything from nerves, food i've eaten, my mind playing tricks but it's just keeping my hopes up a little - just not too much though!


----------



## Coconuts

rquanborough said:


> Ladies having a tough few days and really not enjoying the thought of doing 2 nights work now. Not really enjoying the new work and starting to prefer the day time shifts. Have no real idea when to test this time round or even if it's worth it. Been really trying not to symptom spot but feeling really crappy. Period could be due this weekend although ff says middle of next week on averages. Because of the working situation not been able to temp this cycle. Just feeling really down and out of sorts this evening and needing to let of steam with people who know that we are trying and won't share things with everyone they know

I remember my cycle 5 Rquan, the whole TTC thing felt like it was taking forever and there was some problem somewhere that was going to need fixing. I knew that we had quite a few more cycle to go before 'needing' to go for help but 5 months of trying was wearing really thin and when AF came I really got very upset and cried, a LOT. I think I scared DH a bit actually. I was getting really stressed with it all, my stress related eye issue started right around then and my spotting was getting out of control - all thanks to the stress.
I decided for cycle 6 to stop everything, watch my CM, BD regularly and especially if there was anything EWCM looking (but wasnt' much of a producer so that wasn't going to be so reliable). it was a long cycle but it ended in a BFP!!! Just when you think you can't do much more, BAM. In my case the watched pot (eggy) didn't want to boil (get fertilized). Taking my hands off the wheel seemed to help that cycle. Unfortunately that BFP ended in m/c at 6-7 weeks but Cocobaby came along three cycle later. First cycle were didn't try as I was recovering from the D&C. The second cycle my AF was really heavy, much more than usual, so I think there was still some healing going on. The third cycle took a looooooooong time to get the egg out (41 days to be precise) but it was the magic cycle. Here we are.
We all have different roads to follow and a lot of them have hills and bumps along the way but usually just when you feel you're at the end, the sun comes out. Keep going my lovely. You never know when that BFP is going to knock the wind out of you x



joeys3453 said:


> ok ladies got a question for you...so after going to the bathroom :blush: and when I wiped there was a big glob of ewcm. so we are not doing the IUI until sat do you think it will be to late?:shrug:

I know quite a few ladies who would have EWCM for quite a few days before O, even off and on with creamy interludes. Time had a good idea of doing some OPKs so you can know for sure. I've got everything crossed you get the timing spot on. EW means eggy is coming.... but when? :shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> can you do a couple of opks just to see if you are ovulating. Also if you've been DTD, is it semen rather than ewcm?
> 
> Nothing going on for me, hence the radio silence. Also super busy at work, busy weekends and going to HIT classes that are whopping my ass.
> 
> Lola: are you going to test???
> 
> Leah: time will fly!!

time :hi: well that is what i was thinking later yesterday is that could it have been semen but it was really clear?:shrug: i wasn't warm when i woke up this morning and usually when i ovulate i am much warmer the next day. I forgot to do a OPK this morning but I am doing the OVidrel shot tonight so it won't pay to test in the morning because the shot will register as +opk. it happened last time when we did the shot and the times before.
how are you doing?



ilovepiano said:


> Joeys, can't u talk to the doc that is going to do the IUI for you? IF i'm not mistaken when i got a blob of EWCM i O'd day after.... so in my opinion, it might be late, but not all bodies work the same! so i suggest you speak to the doc. Good luck!

piano thanks i know i haven't O'ed yet because I am cold instead of warm. Plus doing the shot tonight. HD and I have been :sex: every other day so we will tonight also. SO i just hope we catch everything in time?:shrug:


COCO how are you doing?


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> piano thanks i know i haven't O'ed yet because I am cold instead of warm. Plus doing the shot tonight. HD and I have been :sex: every other day so we will tonight also. SO i just hope we catch everything in time?:shrug:
> 
> 
> COCO how are you doing?

Good! that's a lot of work isn't it :) good luck!!


----------



## joeys3453

piano yes it is a lot of work! who knew it would be this much work for trying to get pregnant!:cry:


----------



## LeahMSta

Morning ladies!
Look at my Missus beautiful temps! Her cahrt is making me smile. I'm trying not to get too giddy but seriously....it is perfect. 4 more days til we test and I am positively DYING to do it. I felll asleep last night with my arm around her and my hand on her tummy. I almost misted up thinking that in just a few months there could be a little one kicking my hand at night. Even though I am totally looking forward to a BFP I am sure that when/if those two pink lines show up, I will be in total shock. lol!!

Ilovepiano and Joeys, I totally agree that TTC is a lot of work. I was always under the misconception that when you are ready, you just timed it right and ta-da! Who knew it would take so much though planning and time?!?! Not to mention the emotional toll. 

Coco, how is cocobaby doin? You feeling fabulous and enjoying the second tri?


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> piano yes it is a lot of work! who knew it would be this much work for trying to get pregnant!:cry:

Yes.... tell me!! i always get cross when i see women who seem to care less carrying young children. i always go into a tantrum saying why them and not me??!! oh .... however... :dohh: still waiting-time for me :coffee:


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks for asking my ladies :)
I'm doing great, still tired but I think that's more to do with the heat really.
m/s has weened off to maybe once a week. Last puke was 13+1 so we shall see what 14 weeks has in store for me and cocobaby.
Cocobaby I assume is doing great. Getting some more round ligament pains and some mild kind of stretchy crampy feelings so feel like things are growing. Still got 6 weeks and 4 days until our gender / morphology scan at 20+4 (feels so far far far away) but I'm hoping that I'll have started to feel the flutters and kicks before then to keep me sane.
This early second tri is a little unsettling since I only have a small bump, symptoms are slipping away and there's no kicking or scans to keep you reassured, you just have to kind of relax into it and trust that your little baby has it all under control :cloud9:
Most people know now. It's easy to spot people who know because they keep looking at my belly :rofl: 
I take a bump pic every Friday when my weeks roll over. If you wanna see here's my 6 week pooch and last weeks 13 week mini bump. New photo tomorrow but there's not much difference really from last week to this.
 



Attached Files:







6 week bump.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 4









13 week bump.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LeahMSta

Awww Coco....what a gorgeous little bump! I am so happy that things are going well. Try to rest and enjoy the peaceful bit. Soon cocobaby will be using your bladder as a trampoline and tring to knock out your ribs to make space. LOL!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> I take a bump pic every Friday when my weeks roll over. If you wanna see here's my 6 week pooch and last weeks 13 week mini bump. New photo tomorrow but there's not much difference really from last week to this.

Wow Coco, great figure!!! :) why were you concentrating so hard when taking the pic with your mobile Lol!


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> Soon cocobaby will be using your bladder as a trampoline and tring to knock out your ribs to make space. LOL!


Haha well said Leah!


----------



## joeys3453

ilovepiano said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> piano yes it is a lot of work! who knew it would be this much work for trying to get pregnant!:cry:
> 
> Yes.... tell me!! i always get cross when i see women who seem to care less carrying young children. i always go into a tantrum saying why them and not me??!! oh .... however... :dohh: still waiting-time for me :coffee:Click to expand...

oh i feel the same way when i am at work at the mall and i see parents with their kids that just look annoyed that they have to have them with I just try to smile at them and think some day I will have my own :baby: and they are just so cute to look at when they are shopping. I know what you mean and I think we all get like that at some point.

my nephew is being baptised on monday I can't wait to see him again he is so little!

COCO!!! you look awesome and what a great bump!!!:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

ilovepiano said:


> Wow Coco, great figure!!! :) why were you concentrating so hard when taking the pic with your mobile Lol!

:rofl: I know right! Talk about frown!!!! :rofl: I think it's more of a squint to see the pic on my phone. There's a window right next to the sink and the glare makes it hard to see what I'm actually taking a picture of. :dohh:
It makes me look technologically challenged.


----------



## Jazavac

I don't think I've ever seen a self-taken cell phone picture _without_ the technically-challenged-looking facial expression in it. :lol:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Wow Coco, great figure!!! :) why were you concentrating so hard when taking the pic with your mobile Lol!
> 
> :rofl: I know right! Talk about frown!!!! :rofl: I think it's more of a squint to see the pic on my phone. There's a window right next to the sink and the glare makes it hard to see what I'm actually taking a picture of. :dohh:
> It makes me look technologically challenged.Click to expand...

Haha wear sunglasses! 8)


----------



## ilovepiano

i went out for a quick errand and while walking i felt like i was going to burst, and had very mild cramps. quite strange but not ruling gas out lol! just keeping fingers crossed....



Edit and update - i am having sort of a stabbing sensation for seconds in my right breast, then it goes quickly as it comes. y'day i felt a large lump which is normal before af - gland. and that's the same place that i'm feeling the stabbing pain. What do you think?? i'm getting excited, my bb's feel huge!! much bigger than normal..... HELP! lol!


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh Holy Cow guys!!!! I think this cycle may be it. 11dpo today. I was totally prepared for the gentle downhill slide that usually starts 10dpo but it went UP again. Not a lot, just a smidge but it didn't go down. DP is exhausted and moody and I am over the moon while trying to keep my feet on solid ground. There will be no early testing here as we have houseguests over the weekend and it is very important to me that our BFP is something that we share between the two of us before we celebrate with anyone else. SO I am working a 14 hour day today and a 16 hour day tomorrow. We have company tonight through Sunday morning. I just have to make it to Monday and it is quite possible I will see the two lines I have been dreaming of for most of my life. Wow.


----------



## LolaM

im due AF today and i still feel nothing...not cramps not sore bbs...literally nothing but TGIF-F if ya know what i mean!


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> im due AF today and i still feel nothing...not cramps not sore bbs...literally nothing but TGIF-F if ya know what i mean!

Yeah Lola!! TGIF!!!

Leah, Good luck!! :) i can't wait to be able to test. in fact i haven't bought them or i'd have used one for sure, and it's far too early - 7dpo.


----------



## Coconuts

Lola, I guess that's good right? do you usually get signs of AF before she comes? When will you test????????

Leah, wahoo for the perfect chart!!! The rise was a bit of a slow starter but you guys are up in the stars now!! Did you keep up the OPKs for a few days after the smiley to make sure it went away again? That's where a few cheapie OPKs might come in handy. Just thinking about the slow rise, but saying that, I was a slow riser too and my OPK was always right, just took a while to get the boiler going.

TFI Friday!!!!


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Lola, I guess that's good right? do you usually get signs of AF before she comes? When will you test????????
> 
> Leah, wahoo for the perfect chart!!! The rise was a bit of a slow starter but you guys are up in the stars now!! Did you keep up the OPKs for a few days after the smiley to make sure it went away again? That's where a few cheapie OPKs might come in handy. Just thinking about the slow rise, but saying that, I was a slow riser too and my OPK was always right, just took a while to get the boiler going.
> 
> TFI Friday!!!!

I can usualy feel my uteri making a fuss when i am in certain yoga poses and i can usualy feel it about a day before she hits but i feel nothing. Except ive got a headache and i havent got any aspirin so im suffering. I know a coke would make me feel better but im staying away from that stuff until i know. Ill see how i feel on Saturday afternoon and then if nothing, ill test on Sunday. I thought i should feel SOMEthing by now :shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

The countdown is set. Hoping we get to test on Sunday. Sending lots of dust your way!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

I am really laughing at myself right now, my bb's have never been this big and they're pinching me from the inside!! y'day i tried on a bra but had to change it as it was really tight. I know bb's fill in before AF but this time it's really really noticeable!! and the right one is more pronounced than the left. i hope i won't lose my balance lol!! let me know what you think? oh, also i had some very very mild cramping even during the night and i think i'm starting to wee more often than normal. i woke up bursting at 5am and again at 8am. i'm keeping fingers crossed and hope this week will pass very very quickly!! i think i'll do the test before 14dpo maybe try a 12dpo one as usual.


----------



## Coconuts

All good signs Piano but still early. Implantation is happening right around now if :spermy:s won the prize.
I've never really been a fan of early testing though. You want to test early to see those two lines sooner but you risk seeing squinter / ghost lines that you can't decide if it's an evap or the start of something and you go CRAZY waiting to test again. Since hCG double every kind of two days, the following day you're likely to get the same maddening test!
Saying that, lot's of people can see their lines at 12DPO. I tested at 13DPO and the line was so clear I was so glad I waited. BOOM. No doubt!
I don't really know what I'm saying. I just got up :sleep: I think I'm saying woop woop :test: on Wednesday? 12DPO. But resist the urge to test any earlier :winkwink:


----------



## timeforababy

sorry guys, it's been super crazy at work. :) 

Not been temping properly and not really bothered about doing some OPKs but will get round to it :)

Ran out of prenatals too so haven't been taking them properly. I think the giving up stage is here :)


Good luck to Lola, when are you going to test?

And can't wait for Leah's too!

Piano, test!!!!!!!!! hehehehe...but I always test if I go past 10dpo. I'm rubbish


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> All good signs Piano but still early. Implantation is happening right around now if :spermy:s won the prize.
> I've never really been a fan of early testing though. You want to test early to see those two lines sooner but you risk seeing squinter / ghost lines that you can't decide if it's an evap or the start of something and you go CRAZY waiting to test again. Since hCG double every kind of two days, the following day you're likely to get the same maddening test!
> Saying that, lot's of people can see their lines at 12DPO. I tested at 13DPO and the line was so clear I was so glad I waited. BOOM. No doubt!
> I don't really know what I'm saying. I just got up :sleep: I think I'm saying woop woop :test: on Wednesday? 12DPO. But resist the urge to test any earlier :winkwink:

Yes ma'am! 12dpo the earliest :) and, i don't have any tests available to tempt me so i'm going to buy them on Tuesday to make sure i don't get tempted. i bet i won't sleep well on the night between Tue and wed :D and Wed there's a family christening, what a better way to celebrate!!! :) i hope i'll still fit in my dress lol! - i'm telling you i'm eating like a pig! i get hungry every 2 seconds.


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> Piano, test!!!!!!!!! hehehehe...but I always test if I go past 10dpo. I'm rubbish

Lol time!! ;) i will test on Wednesday or Thursday not before. in fact i'm not going to buy them before Tuesday. i don't keep spare as they're a temptation. Most probably on Wed i'll be 12 or 13dpo, i lost count lol!


----------



## LeahMSta

Another temp increase today!!!! Temps and symptoms are conflicting. DP says she feels like AF is going to show at any minute. She is crampy, hungry, and grumpy. She says even though she knows PMS and early pregnancy are similar she has a hard time believing that what she's feeling is the start of a BFP. Only 2 more sleeps til we find out. I am so excited but I'm also scared to get my hopes up. These are going to be a long 2 days. LOL!


----------



## Coconuts

Piano, that's so funny you said that about not sleeping the night before. 
I was feeling pretty sure a BFP was coming because my LP was usually 10-11 days. I had a tiny bit of spotting at 10 DPO that vanished as quickly as it came so by the time I saw both 11 AND 12!!!! DPO no spotting I was mega suspitious!
I tested on a Thursday so the Wednesday night I woke up twice in the night. The second time it was 05:50 or something silly like that. I just lay there waiting and waiting for my alarm to go off feeling nervous and no the least bit tired. I finally couldn't wait any longer and at 06:40 I crept out of bed and dipped those sticks.
I just couldn't sleep that morning - too nervous and excited! Hope it's a similar story for you :cloud9:


----------



## Coconuts

Leah, my big AF sign that I didn't get with either BFP was a sudden craving for chocolate. As soon as I realized I was searching for something chocolate I'd be bummed out.
I hope DP's going to get a wonderful surprise BFP after all the 'AF's coming'. I think I know of 2 or 3 BFPs on here that swiftly followed 100% assertations of being 'difinitely OUT this month!' Jaz was the first, I think she's patented it as her BFP formula.
Wookie was another nay sayer. I just know it, this month is a bust, AF's coming, I'm so bummed.... BOOM... BFP. Both those lovely ladies had been at the TTC game for a while so had been symptom spotting and over analysing their AF's and 2WWs just like the rest.
Good luck Leah and team!!!! :dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Piano, that's so funny you said that about not sleeping the night before.
> I was feeling pretty sure a BFP was coming because my LP was usually 10-11 days. I had a tiny bit of spotting at 10 DPO that vanished as quickly as it came so by the time I saw both 11 AND 12!!!! DPO no spotting I was mega suspitious!
> I tested on a Thursday so the Wednesday night I woke up twice in the night. The second time it was 05:50 or something silly like that. I just lay there waiting and waiting for my alarm to go off feeling nervous and no the least bit tired. I finally couldn't wait any longer and at 06:40 I crept out of bed and dipped those sticks.
> I just couldn't sleep that morning - too nervous and excited! Hope it's a similar story for you :cloud9:

Hahaha, thanks Coco!! i really hope this is not a coincidence. anyway keepint fingers crossed is all i can do right now (and eat :blush: )


----------



## LeahMSta

If I wasn't already feeling a little crazy I am completely bonkers now. DP has declared she "feels different" she is not claiming AF any longer. She said that she was just saying that to keep my feet on the ground. She said she is sick and exhausted and has to pee every 5 minutes. I've never been this excited about anything in my life. Why isn't it Monday already?!?!?!?!


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> If I wasn't already feeling a little crazy I am completely bonkers now. DP has declared she "feels different" she is not claiming AF any longer. She said that she was just saying that to keep my feet on the ground. She said she is sick and exhausted and has to pee every 5 minutes. I've never been this excited about anything in my life. Why isn't it Monday already?!?!?!?!

Oh Leah, I am so hoping for the best for you, it all looks and sounds so promising :thumbup: :happydance: 

AFM, 12dpo :BFN: Feel light cramping and been spotting as usual, so convinced I'm out, but AF not officially due to Tuesday. I am sooooooo fed up with this meh!


----------



## Coconuts

LeahMSta said:


> If I wasn't already feeling a little crazy I am completely bonkers now. DP has declared she "feels different" she is not claiming AF any longer. She said that she was just saying that to keep my feet on the ground. She said she is sick and exhausted and has to pee every 5 minutes. I've never been this excited about anything in my life. Why isn't it Monday already?!?!?!?!

Oh my gawd!!! This is intense!!!! Tomorrow's 13DPO right??!?! :test: Why not, 13DPO was lucky for me :baby:
Not to get your hopes up too high but I remember Ebelle saying something about a temp theory that BFP often come on charts with record 'high' temps......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've got everything crossed for you guys. Have some lucky dust :dust:



onebumpplease said:


> AFM, 12dpo :BFN: Feel light cramping and been spotting as usual, so convinced I'm out, but AF not officially due to Tuesday. I am sooooooo fed up with this meh!

Oh onebump, this sucks ass. Is there any way the spotting could be potential implantation bleeding? Or is it pretty full on? Do you think there's an outside chance that implantation was later rather than earlier, this is the IB and it's still early for a + test??????????? I never believe anyone is really out until AF in undoubtedly in town. Ugly witch. Why can she never take the hint?!?!?! :grr:


----------



## onebumpplease

Not sure Coco to be fair. My spotting is not full on, but I seem to suffer every month with spotting. I agree though, not out till AF shows but I am not really positive about my 'ability' to conceive. I know I keep saying it, I'm just so convinced my fear is my bodies way of preparing me for the reality my body can't work!


----------



## Coconuts

Is it possible you O'd on CD22. Just had a quick look at your chart. Might explain the dip and early - test. You look well covered with BDs though. Good work you guys. That's not always easy.
I'm sure when you were little you spend many a night convinced there were monsters under the bed that would grab your leg if you let it stick out of the covers. That wasn't your body's way of preparing you for a bloody death, it was just your imagination going bonkers. TTC brings a real fear to the surface of not being able to conceive. I think it's just your imagination getting carried away rather than a message being sent on a cellular level. :hugs: I am a HUGE believer that the mind and body link is incredibly strong. When I say mind I mean subconscious. People can create all kinds of subconscious blocks that hold them back their whole life. think of people who TTC for years only to hit the bottom, throw their hands up and channel their energy into adoption, or just a childless life only to find themselves pregnant soon after, without even really trying.
I'm sure it has something to do with a deep seated surrender. Your soul lets go, the unconscious gets rid of the block and boom. Anything's possible.
It's all getting airy fairy now. I'm just saying nothing is impossible (unless you have a hysterectomy :argh: - then maybe we're stretching things a bit in that case).
Do what you can to keep some hope alive. :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Coco, You have got to be the single sweetest person I know. Always there to cheer and commiserate with. You are genuine and I just want to say thank you. Without your constant support encouragement and advice this process would be totally unnerving.


----------



## onebumpplease

Coco that was amazing.

I also believe in the importance of a positive attitude and therefore worry about what my worries are doing to my chances. 

However your words about 'monsters under the bed' makes so much sense!!! Wow I think you could have made a break through for me Coco. I know it sounds ridiculous but that has been eating me up since before we even started TTC. Thank you for taking the time. I'm taking that away with me. Thank you Thank you Thank you :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Jazavac

Coco's right; there was just _no way_ for me to get pregnant. I felt like crap and I even had a progesterone draw on 7DPO which was the worst ever (as in 'barely ovulated'). And, well, we're down to less than a 100 days until the baby is born.

So - keeping my fingers crossed for you, ladies! (Leah, that chart looks _really_ good!)


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> Coco that was amazing.
> 
> I also believe in the importance of a positive attitude and therefore worry about what my worries are doing to my chances.
> 
> However your words about 'monsters under the bed' makes so much sense!!! Wow I think you could have made a break through for me Coco. I know it sounds ridiculous but that has been eating me up since before we even started TTC. Thank you for taking the time. I'm taking that away with me. Thank you Thank you Thank you :flower::flower::flower:

worry about worrying--lol--that sounds like me.


----------



## Coconuts

Aw :hugs: You're welcome you guys, that's what we're all here for, right?

Onebump, I'm glad my babbling made some sense to you. Here's hoping we brought that BFP a few steps closer! And nothing is ridiculous.

Love x


----------



## Coconuts

ARGH bugger, Lola, is that a CD1 I spy on your ticker
:brat: :cry: :hissy: :sad1: :hugs:

I'm so sorry hun. I hope you read and believe the quote in your own ticker from time to time. :hugs: Do you have a new game plan for this month?


----------



## ilovepiano

Just here to say good morning ladies. nothing new on my side, just some restless nights and weird/strange dreams! i think it's all the waiting and anxiousness building up. lol i dreamt i was being held some kind of prisoner somewhere... but i can't remember anything else apart from smashing someone's head with a broomstick (eww) to try to free myself and my "friends" that were in the same situation!! i turned into a hero ninja lol!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Very symbolic of you feeling trapped in the 2WW. Let hope the only real life ninja was some of DH's :spermy:
:rofl: Love bizzare dreams like that!


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> worry about worrying--lol--that sounds like me.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Very symbolic of you feeling trapped in the 2WW. Let hope the only real life ninja was some of DH's :spermy:
> :rofl: Love bizzare dreams like that!

i woke up at about 5am-ish, went to the loo and just amazed at what kind of a dream i was having lol!! i laughed at myself inwardly. i was too sleepy to really laugh


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> ARGH bugger, Lola, is that a CD1 I spy on your ticker
> :brat: :cry: :hissy: :sad1: :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry hun. I hope you read and believe the quote in your own ticker from time to time. :hugs: Do you have a new game plan for this month?


Just going to do another IUI. Hubs and I talked about it and he said we should do it until the Dr. says otherwise. Hopefully that wont be too much longer. We have decided to leave the city we live in, thus leaving my Dr, I can only hope we leave with a consulation prize :baby: lol


----------



## onebumpplease

LolaM said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> ARGH bugger, Lola, is that a CD1 I spy on your ticker
> :brat: :cry: :hissy: :sad1: :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry hun. I hope you read and believe the quote in your own ticker from time to time. :hugs: Do you have a new game plan for this month?
> 
> 
> Just going to do another IUI. Hubs and I talked about it and he said we should do it until the Dr. says otherwise. Hopefully that wont be too much longer. We have decided to leave the city we live in, thus leaving my Dr, I can only hope we leave with a consulation prize :baby: lolClick to expand...

:( at a new cycle, but I'm rooting for a consolation prize for you too :D :flower:


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> ARGH bugger, Lola, is that a CD1 I spy on your ticker
> :brat: :cry: :hissy: :sad1: :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry hun. I hope you read and believe the quote in your own ticker from time to time. :hugs: Do you have a new game plan for this month?
> 
> 
> Just going to do another IUI. Hubs and I talked about it and he said we should do it until the Dr. says otherwise. Hopefully that wont be too much longer. We have decided to leave the city we live in, thus leaving my Dr, I can only hope we leave with a consulation prize :baby: lolClick to expand...

are you moving to a bigger city? you'll be able to get a choice of dr's then?

fingers crossed and good luck and babydust and all that jazz for the consolation prize.


AFM: I was going to start OPKs today but it's so so so hot and humid there is no way I am not going to pee for 4 hours!!


----------



## ilovepiano

time lol!!

Lola, maybe you can find other doctors where you're going, but i hope you won't need their services apart from regular check-ups which will turn all fine :hugs2:


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies, we had a tiny temp drop today. The missus did test an hour early due to waking up to use the restroom. Only 1 more day to wait. (although I did set out an FRER just in case she felt like playing in her smu. ;) )

Lola, will you be having to change jobs and all? I am with Ilovepiano, I hope you have no need for any dr except for you check ups/delivery.


----------



## LeahMSta

:cry: :bfn:


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> :cry: :bfn:

REALLY???!!! but the chart looks so good!


----------



## onebumpplease

Any chance it was a couple of days later for O?????

I'm sorry about the :BFN: Really hope there's a reason and there is still a chance for you!! We are sooooo overdue a :BFP: here :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

ok...so I played with her chart and I've had it on research because that is what gave me the cross hairs. when I set it back to advanced and discard temp from cd20 it give me cross hairs on advanced but they are 1 day forther. Either way we are eith 12 or 13dpo so an FRER prob should have caught it. I am disecting everything in my mind right now. She hadn't/couldn't hold it for 4 hours before the test. It was smu not fmu. Blah blah blah. I feel like I am trying to find hope but reall that absent second line just breaks my heart.


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh leah! :(


----------



## timeforababy

LeahMSta said:


> ok...so I played with her chart and I've had it on research because that is what gave me the cross hairs. when I set it back to advanced and discard temp from cd20 it give me cross hairs on advanced but they are 1 day forther. Either way we are eith 12 or 13dpo so an FRER prob should have caught it. I am disecting everything in my mind right now. She hadn't/couldn't hold it for 4 hours before the test. It was smu not fmu. Blah blah blah. I feel like I am trying to find hope but reall that absent second line just breaks my heart.

12dpo is still really really early. :)

how long is her lp normally? wait a few more days, her temps look really good. wait another day or two and test again


I folded and did an opk but it was negative. It was only like 1.5 hours worth of pee though. I need my second shower soon. can you believe i'm dying and it's only 31C today? ugh


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> Any chance it was a couple of days later for O?????
> 
> I'm sorry about the :BFN: Really hope there's a reason and there is still a chance for you!! We are sooooo overdue a :BFP: here :hugs:

oh pants, is that your chart on CD1? Did I miss you testing? :(

have you had your blood tests from the gp yet?


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Any chance it was a couple of days later for O?????
> 
> I'm sorry about the :BFN: Really hope there's a reason and there is still a chance for you!! We are sooooo overdue a :BFP: here :hugs:
> 
> oh pants, is that your chart on CD1? Did I miss you testing? :(
> 
> have you had your blood tests from the gp yet?Click to expand...

I did test yesterday morning and got a :BFN: and AF showed up late afternoon. I have had most results from docs; all blood tests are normal. I will call tomorrow trying for an HSG however this is the fourth month, third cycle trying for this test. First cycle, left a message, she didn't get back to me, when I spoke to her on CD 3 or 4 she said it was too late to book!! Second cycle just fully booked :( and third only one guy in hospital does them and was on holiday. So fingers crossed. OH has his SA booked for 12th September, so should manage a quick ovulation before we need to abstain.

I am really taking Coco's words to heart and doing my best to switch my thinking. There is no reason I know of that I can't get pregnant. Therefore keep trying.

I am REALLY concerned about the amount of bleeding I get from my cervical erosion post coital, so I am going to bring it up with my gyno whenever I actually get an appointment (only when ALL results are in).


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> ARGH bugger, Lola, is that a CD1 I spy on your ticker
> :brat: :cry: :hissy: :sad1: :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry hun. I hope you read and believe the quote in your own ticker from time to time. :hugs: Do you have a new game plan for this month?
> 
> 
> Just going to do another IUI. Hubs and I talked about it and he said we should do it until the Dr. says otherwise. Hopefully that wont be too much longer. We have decided to leave the city we live in, thus leaving my Dr, I can only hope we leave with a consulation prize :baby: lolClick to expand...
> 
> are you moving to a bigger city? you'll be able to get a choice of dr's then?
> 
> fingers crossed and good luck and babydust and all that jazz for the consolation prize.
> 
> 
> AFM: I was going to start OPKs today but it's so so so hot and humid there is no way I am not going to pee for 4 hours!!Click to expand...

not likely, girls. Ill be quittting my job so i wont have insurance, so no dr for me. My husband is going to look for a transfer for his position and where ever he lands is where we are going. 
I sense that something is going to happen. I bought a little girl sweater, the other day i heard amazing grace and thought...GRACE...that is abeautiful name, and today i saw a little pair of pink crocs in the middle of the aisle, just laying on the floor. All random, and yet maybe not???? ooooor ive just become delerious from the blood loss????:haha::dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

Oooh *Lola*, I like the 'signs' that are coming your way. Here's hoping that this IUI is the one.

*Onebump*, I'm so please you're shifting your thinking. Some people just take longer than others. Doesn't mean it'll never happen or there's something wrong. Just keep doing what you're doing. Nothing like a new outlook and a new attitude to kick of a shiny new cycle :)

*Time*, I hope that OPK pops up soon for you so you can settle into another 2WW. Keep us posted. Pic of the positive?

*Leah*, what can I say. :sad1: One line is a stab through the heart. Someone (onebump?) was wondering if your O might have been a few days later. Looking at just the temps it could be likely :shrug: You did a pretty good SMEP so even if it was later you're still covered and this morning's smu test was only 10DPO.
No witch = not out. But a BFN is always unnerving.
:af:
Maybe test again Wed??? Extended 2WW suck!!! Don't go crazy waiting :headspin:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi again, i just want a few opinions. i'm noticing some breast changes, if my eyes are not tricking me. my areola seems swollen and IF i'm seeing well i'm getting dark shades on it. Do you think this is just the Progesterone? or something else? Maybe an eye test is immediately needed :haha: 

No more symptoms though. i'm going to the toilet just at the normal pace, i thought that i was going more frequently but i don't think so. but i'm definitely hungry more often although this is also the case when i'm due AF. Two more days of waiting then i'll test on Wed at 12dpo. Gosh i'm anxious! I've never been this hopeful! i'd be devastated if it's a negative, but, life goes on!


Good luck Lola, that's a big change!


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> I did test yesterday morning and got a :BFN: and AF showed up late afternoon. I have had most results from docs; all blood tests are normal. I will call tomorrow trying for an HSG however this is the fourth month, third cycle trying for this test. First cycle, left a message, she didn't get back to me, when I spoke to her on CD 3 or 4 she said it was too late to book!! Second cycle just fully booked :( and third only one guy in hospital does them and was on holiday. So fingers crossed. OH has his SA booked for 12th September, so should manage a quick ovulation before we need to abstain.
> 
> I am really taking Coco's words to heart and doing my best to switch my thinking. There is no reason I know of that I can't get pregnant. Therefore keep trying.
> 
> I am REALLY concerned about the amount of bleeding I get from my cervical erosion post coital, so I am going to bring it up with my gyno whenever I actually get an appointment (only when ALL results are in).

:( aw no. 

At least you're getting all your tests done so you have something to look forward to at the next one (which will obv be your midwife appt!) ;)



LolaM said:


> not likely, girls. Ill be quittting my job so i wont have insurance, so no dr for me. My husband is going to look for a transfer for his position and where ever he lands is where we are going.
> I sense that something is going to happen. I bought a little girl sweater, the other day i heard amazing grace and thought...GRACE...that is abeautiful name, and today i saw a little pair of pink crocs in the middle of the aisle, just laying on the floor. All random, and yet maybe not???? ooooor ive just become delerious from the blood loss????:haha::dohh:

ooooooo... :haha: you're being told something from above

:coffee: good luck with your new job, new changes and obviously the bubba that will follow you with your big leap forward!!


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> *Time*, I hope that OPK pops up soon for you so you can settle into another 2WW. Keep us posted. Pic of the positive?

To have a TWW would require humping. It's wayyyyyyyy to hot and sticky to be humping :haha:
Hopefully it will cool down in a few days in time with +OPK. or we need to time to really well....


----------



## ilovepiano

Coco!! need yr help. please refer to my previous post in this pg. since about 2 days ago i'm also feeling discomfort down there near the opening. Like it's very dry or about to get sore. what do you think? these are all new symptoms if my mind isn't playing tricks again! Tks!


----------



## Coconuts

ilovepiano said:


> Hi again, i just want a few opinions. i'm noticing some breast changes, if my eyes are not tricking me. my areola seems swollen and IF i'm seeing well i'm getting dark shades on it. Do you think this is just the Progesterone? or something else? Maybe an eye test is immediately needed :haha:
> 
> No more symptoms though. i'm going to the toilet just at the normal pace, i thought that i was going more frequently but i don't think so. but i'm definitely hungry more often although this is also the case when i'm due AF. Two more days of waiting then i'll test on Wed at 12dpo. Gosh i'm anxious! I've never been this hopeful! i'd be devastated if it's a negative, but, life goes on!
> 
> 
> Good luck Lola, that's a big change!

Piano, the whole big BBs / big dark nipples thing is a big early pregnancy sign but at 12DPO it seems very soon. My BBs didn't swell until about 5 weeks (so 8 days past my BFP) and the whole big nipple thing came after that. honestly honestly I don't think I had any real signs of this pregnancy BEFORE my BFP. :shrug: That's not to say that these could be very real changes and a huge big fat BFP sign for you, I'm just not a big believer in early pregnancy signs one week or less after implantation. That's just me though. I know there are loads of women who 'just knew' from one symptom or the other really really really early.
While you stay excited and hopeful, try to keep a small portion of your heart open to the possibility of a BFN too. I had a few 'all or nothing' cycles and they really are heartbreaking when it doesn't go your way. Sure, your timing was good, you did everything right and a BFP is a real possibility, but nothing is guaranteed. Try and keep a part of you grounded.



timeforababy said:


> To have a TWW would require humping. It's wayyyyyyyy to hot and sticky to be humping :haha:
> Hopefully it will cool down in a few days in time with +OPK. or we need to time to really well....

WHAAAAT???? CD14..... get on it woman, open the windows, turn on the fan, get a spray bottle of cold water if you need to spritz each other down but get to it! Mother nature does most of the baby making work but all of mother nature's plants need a seed :spermy:
If it's really that hot, how about hopping in a cool shower and then hopping out for the 'finale'. Where there's a will there's a way. :winkwink:

(Of course the odd month off here and there never hurt anyone :sleep:)



ilovepiano said:


> Coco!! need yr help. please refer to my previous post in this pg. since about 2 days ago i'm also feeling discomfort down there near the opening. Like it's very dry or about to get sore. what do you think? these are all new symptoms if my mind isn't playing tricks again! Tks!

:shrug: Dryness sounds pretty post Ov to me. Maybe you're a little dehydrated with all the warm weather. Get your 2 litres a day.
I was drinking A LOT of water, well a lot more water than usual (finally getting the 2 litres a day) the month I got my BFP x


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Piano, the whole big BBs / big dark nipples thing is a big early pregnancy sign but at 12DPO it seems very soon. My BBs didn't swell until about 5 weeks (so 8 days past my BFP) and the whole big nipple thing came after that. honestly honestly I don't think I had any real signs of this pregnancy BEFORE my BFP. :shrug: That's not to say that these could be very real changes and a huge big fat BFP sign for you, I'm just not a big believer in early pregnancy signs one week or less after implantation. That's just me though. I know there are loads of women who 'just knew' from one symptom or the other really really really early.
> While you stay excited and hopeful, try to keep a small portion of your heart open to the possibility of a BFN too. I had a few 'all or nothing' cycles and they really are heartbreaking when it doesn't go your way. Sure, your timing was good, you did everything right and a BFP is a real possibility, but nothing is guaranteed. Try and keep a part of you grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Coco!! need yr help. please refer to my previous post in this pg. since about 2 days ago i'm also feeling discomfort down there near the opening. Like it's very dry or about to get sore. what do you think? these are all new symptoms if my mind isn't playing tricks again! Tks!
> 
> :shrug: Dryness sounds pretty post Ov to me. Maybe you're a little dehydrated with all the warm weather. Get your 2 litres a day.
> I was drinking A LOT of water, well a lot more water than usual (finally getting the 2 litres a day) the month I got my BFP xClick to expand...

Thanks for the reply Coco. it's not that my nipples are bigger than usual just plumpier, sort of parts of it are sort of swollen! and my bb's are very very soar and i feel them like they need to explode!! However, yeah you're right, it's all very exciting and i must keep my feet on the ground. The anticipation is killing me!! and about water, i'll drink as much as i can! promise! :flower: :winkwink: THANKS!


----------



## ilovepiano

Mega OUCH!!! can't wait to go home and take away my bra!!!!!!! 

maybe i've worn one that's a little bit small, but i had been wearing these... and they're not new so they should have losened. even the cups are leaving a small red mark on my bb's which is very very unusual. usually the cups aren't full enough lol! Ouch ouch!!! I hope i'm not annoying you with my posts, but at least like this i can let out some steam!


----------



## Coconuts

Let it out, that's what we're here for x


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Let it out, that's what we're here for x

Lol ok!! :) OUCH! :haha: :winkwink:

I just realised i have worn an older bra, so the measurement around the chest is a little bit less than what i'm currently using, but i was still using it until recently. Maybe at the moment i'm too sensitive. can't wait to go home! - soon very soon :) my tummy is pulling a bit right now and i'm not imagining!

i'm tempted to buy the preg tests today, but if i do so i might test tomorrow. i'm tempted and scared as well. is 11dpo still too early even if these were to be preg symptoms? 

and thanks for the permission, i am surely using and abusing this forum lol! <3


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies how is everyone doing? sorry i have been MIA. worked this weekend and it was nice to get a way. did our 6th IUI on sat so FX for us! We meet with the fertility specialist on wed to see what our next step is. :thumbup: so I am hoping this is good! 

Plus my nephew is being baptised today and heard that my husband and I are possibly the god parents but noone told us!:shrug: I tell you his brother is so unorganized.


----------



## rquanborough

AF arrived today so out now this month.


----------



## Coconuts

ilovepiano said:


> i'm tempted to buy the preg tests today, but if i do so i might test tomorrow. i'm tempted and scared as well. is 11dpo still too early even if these were to be preg symptoms?
> 
> and thanks for the permission, i am surely using and abusing this forum lol! <3

I think you know my vote is a 'don't do it!' but I'm sure there are some 'pushers' out there who love a bit of early testing. If you think you might want to wait and get the urge to test, imagine it being negative. :sad1: I only wanted to test early to know that I was pregnant early. Getting an early neg sucks and then the hopeless wait for AF. Who needs that?! That usually put me off enough so I could get another day of waiting in.



joeys3453 said:


> hi ladies how is everyone doing? sorry i have been MIA. worked this weekend and it was nice to get a way. did our 6th IUI on sat so FX for us! We meet with the fertility specialist on wed to see what our next step is. :thumbup: so I am hoping this is good!
> 
> Plus my nephew is being baptised today and heard that my husband and I are possibly the god parents but noone told us!:shrug: I tell you his brother is so unorganized.

Godparents and you weren't even asked!! :rofl: Sounds like the kind of crucial thing we'd forget to do too :rofl: I hope you get a nice surprise up at the font!
FXD for the IUI. Hello 2WW.



rquanborough said:


> AF arrived today so out now this month.

:hissy: :cry: :brat: :sad1: :hugs:

I'm so sorry rquand x


----------



## joeys3453

coco yeah i guess hd brother thought his wife told me. :dohh: 

so I just got some heartbreaking news! :cry: my mom called and told me my aunt that had cancer in her face last year she had her left eye and part of her check bone removed and they thought they got all the cancer and they just found out that it metastasized to her bones all over her body and they didn't give her any time frame but just gave her some pills for the pain! i feel so bad for her and the family. this is the worst!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ilovepiano

Yea coco, i resisted. i will buy them tomorrow afternoon - after work, and test on Wed. i was so much in pain earlier with my bb's. now i rested and feel better. i had also some movement and pulling going down underneath my belly button. but i'm afraid that some of the symptoms i'm feeling might be suggestion.... i hope i'm wrong! i'm still tired from the nap lol!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Joeys, that's terrible. straight to pain management! What a horrible shock for you all.
Cancer is horrid. I can't wait for a cure!! I watch a lot of the TED talks on their website. I usually got there for the science / space / physics talks but I always check out the new ideas and breakthroughs on TED med. There some very inspiring stuff on there for the future of cancer treatment. It just can't come fast enough. If governments stopped spending money on wars and conflict and invested it into medical research the world would be a much happier place.
I'm so sorry Joeys.
We were at a funeral for a friend's mother yesterday. She had been struggling with a brain tumour for a few years. It touches everyone in some way.
hugs :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## joeys3453

thank you coco! yes it is very tough and to think that i haven't been very good at going to see her especially since we live in the same town. i swear life always gets in a way of seeing the people you love. My aunt is coming from ohio i see her maybe 1 or 2 times a year if that. i just hope my aunt doesn't suffer to much and can be here for a while.


----------



## Coconuts

Piano, I was just writing a post on a friends journal. She waited for 12DPO last month and this month she's kicking back and peeing on anything whenever the mood takes her. I was thinking about what I said to you as I told her to start POAS TODAY (5DPO) and just do one everyday!!!! Talk about extremes!!!! I'm hoping your BFP is coming for you Piano, but if not, maybe you can get some cheapies next month and test right through the 2WW. At least you'll have something to do, over analyse, hold up to the light 16,000,000,000 times a day and post pictures of while you wait :rofl:


----------



## Coconuts

joeys3453 said:


> thank you coco! yes it is very tough and to think that i haven't been very good at going to see her especially since we live in the same town. i swear life always gets in a way of seeing the people you love. My aunt is coming from ohio i see her maybe 1 or 2 times a year if that. i just hope my aunt doesn't suffer to much and can be here for a while.

My mums uncle is 91 now and still as bright as a button. He's the last one standing from all his family and friends in his age group. He such a lovely guy. Mum phones him every couple of months and they always talk about me. He hasn't seen me since I was about 3 years old (we live north and south but no excuse) and he used to send me £5 every year for Christmas and my Birthday until I was 18 lovely man. My mum says the same as you. Why haven't we been to see him more often?????
Life really does just get in the way..... this might turn into some kind of new years resolution I think, make time for loved ones, something like that.
I hope you get to see you Aunt soon, and she puts up the good fight. With all this TTC it's clear you come from good fighting stock so she must have some of that in her too x


----------



## timeforababy

rquanborough said:


> AF arrived today so out now this month.

:hugs: fingers crossed for your next cycle



joeys3453 said:


> coco yeah i guess hd brother thought his wife told me. :dohh:
> 
> so I just got some heartbreaking news! :cry: my mom called and told me my aunt that had cancer in her face last year she had her left eye and part of her check bone removed and they thought they got all the cancer and they just found out that it metastasized to her bones all over her body and they didn't give her any time frame but just gave her some pills for the pain! i feel so bad for her and the family. this is the worst!:cry::cry::cry:

Well, you've kind of had the cycle of life with all this news. Happiness with the godparent bit and the sadness with the cancer :(

I hope they make it easy for her and you get to see her soon.


----------



## timeforababy

ilovepiano said:


> i'm tempted to buy the preg tests today, but if i do so i might test tomorrow. i'm tempted and scared as well. is 11dpo still too early even if these were to be preg symptoms?

:TEST: But i am total POAS addict :)



joeys3453 said:


> hi ladies how is everyone doing? sorry i have been MIA. worked this weekend and it was nice to get a way. did our 6th IUI on sat so FX for us! We meet with the fertility specialist on wed to see what our next step is. :thumbup: so I am hoping this is good!
> 
> Plus my nephew is being baptised today and heard that my husband and I are possibly the god parents but noone told us!:shrug: I tell you his brother is so unorganized.

The 6th one is the good one isn't it? :) Hope everything is well with you, with all the other news happening around you.

AFM, time for another OPK today before my gym class but I peed like 30 mins before. How does everyone hold their pee for so long???


----------



## Coconuts

I used to have lunch at about 12 / 12.30 with a couple glasses of wi.... ummmm I mean water, water. a couple glasses of water. Often we have lessons at 3.00 so by the time I finish teaching it's 4.30 and right about time for an OPK. Teaching during the OMG by bladder's going to explode part was an excellent distraction!
Teaching from home made that whole process a lot more controllable though.
DISTRACTION


----------



## joeys3453

coco and time!:hugs: thanks ladies yes this month has definetely been a trying month. i can't wait for the baptism tonight i love seeing my nieces and nephews. i am going to see my aunt's and uncle on friday we decided to get together. Plus it is my dad's birthday on wed. THe nice thing about living so close to everyone. We see my brother and his kids like every other week when he has them we go over and hang out there. when basketball and volleyball start next month I will see my sister at least 1 time a week and i usually see her two little ones at least 1 time a week or every other week. we try to make a point to go out and have drinks or eat with both our parents at different times at least 1 time a month. SO i do feel lucky that we are close to everyone in our immediate family and can see them on a regular basis! plus hd and his brother work in the same building in the same department and they live about 6 blocks from us we walk by their house almost eveyr day!


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. So confused. It seems we have started the slow decline that leads to AF. The trouble is, no spotting or any of the usual indicators. DP was going to test anyway but she hasn't been able to hold her pee for longer than an hour and a half. By the end of that time she says she feels like her eyes are floating. LOL! That is why we didn't use fmu. She was peeing constantly last night so there really wasn't a godd stock. That also means she was up and down all night before temping and I can't really trust her temp either. I told her to just relax and let whatever is going to happen do it's thing and she almost broke into tears. All I can do at this point is to try and support her. We did a text book SMEP and after it was over, it was out of our hands. I am going to go under the assumption that a new plan needs to be made and get ready for the next cycle. if we manage to get a sneaky BFP then it will be an absolute suprise.


----------



## Coconuts

I'm sorry you're both feeling out. I could be that eggy was a little later than we thought and so your LP is shorter than you think. That could explain the not spotting and BFN.

A BFP could also explain a lot of things too.

Nothing to do but wait. You're almost there whatever way it goes.
Good luck to you both for the next test :dust:

:af:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Piano, I was just writing a post on a friends journal. She waited for 12DPO last month and this month she's kicking back and peeing on anything whenever the mood takes her. I was thinking about what I said to you as I told her to start POAS TODAY (5DPO) and just do one everyday!!!! Talk about extremes!!!! I'm hoping your BFP is coming for you Piano, but if not, maybe you can get some cheapies next month and test right through the 2WW. At least you'll have something to do, over analyse, hold up to the light 16,000,000,000 times a day and post pictures of while you wait :rofl:

:rofl: Coco!!! there are no cheapies available here in pharmacies and i really don't want to turn into a POAS addict more than i am ;)

i'm very tired today. i woke up very early then tried to sleep only to manage to just before the alarm went off!!! I don't know right now. i'm feeling discouraged and down. maybe it is PMS after all.... Yesterday i just broke down and cried and sobbed, i can't take the wait any longer. A lot of "What If's" popped up in my mind, but i've had my share this month of hoping and over analysing. Maybe all the symptoms i'am feeling are just PMS. Breasts are still full but less hurting today (phew!). I'll buy the tests today but i'm no longer so hopeful. I'm feeling like gassy pains in my side since yesterday as well. and the blue veins, i think they have always been there. Anyway, i hope some of you are in a better mood than me today! i just want to :sleep: through the day!


----------



## ilovepiano

Joeys, i lost a family member as well due to cancer. i think so far it is the worst enemy of human kind!

Leah, i was thinking about you yesterday. How come DP cannot hold the pee not even during the night? could this be a symptom?


----------



## Coconuts

Piano, you can order online. Are you a UK lass??????
I ordered mine from *this site* and they delivered to Italy. 100 25mIU tests will cost you a grand total of £13.99 :shock:
Do you know how much POAS that is??!?!?!?! You're sounding more and more like an early tester to me. Some people (me) enjoy(ed) the wait, keeping the hope alive for just a few more days. Others like to start testing early and hope to see a fade in pattern as the days go on. Horses for courses. Pick a strategy that best suits you. Early tester really do need internet cheapie dip strips so you don't go bankrupt though.

If you're US then I know that Wondfo are the go to cheapie internet brand out there.

You can also get the same deals on OPKs too. POAS for the whole month more or less. If that's your thing :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Piano, you can order online. Are you a UK lass??????
> I ordered mine from *this site* and they delivered to Italy. 100 25mIU tests will cost you a grand total of £13.99 :shock:
> Do you know how much POAS that is??!?!?!?! You're sounding more and more like an early tester to me. Some people (me) enjoy(ed) the wait, keeping the hope alive for just a few more days. Others like to start testing early and hope to see a fade in pattern as the days go on. Horses for courses. Pick a strategy that best suits you. Early tester really do need internet cheapie dip strips so you don't go bankrupt though.
> 
> If you're US then I know that Wondfo are the go to cheapie internet brand out there.
> 
> You can also get the same deals on OPKs too. POAS for the whole month more or less. If that's your thing :haha:

I'll check the site you provided, thanks! and no i think i'll just stick to one or two tests per month, that's more than enough. i bought 2 clearblue digital. i'll do one tomorrow. then if AF doesn't appear on Sat i'll do another one. but i think i already know the result. i just want to get over and done with, and give a break to my over-active mind!


----------



## Coconuts

Ugh, I hope you get an answer soon x


----------



## joeys3453

piano i hope this is the one for you! fx for you!:thumbup: keep your head up! 

I love the weather is starting to be a little cooler at night and the morning that I sleep so good that I don't want to wake up! but have had some crazy dreams the last two nights. I thought a mouse was attacking my foot in my dream but I was really moving my foot trying to get it away! :dohh: then hd said last night that I was turning on and off my alarm in my sleep!:dohh::dohh::shrug: I think i am losing it!:nope:


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Coco!

Joeys :haha: really?!


----------



## joeys3453

i know piano i am losing it aren't i? :dohh: so i have a busy week tonight is our only night of not doing to much. tomorrow we have our meeting with fertility specialist, my dad's birthday i think we are taking him out to eat then thursday night I work at my part time job and then friday go and see my aunt's that the one is sick and the other is coming back and then sat have my friends wedding that i am personal attendant for and then it is sunday! whew! i am :wacko: just thinking about it!:nope:


----------



## ilovepiano

Wow Joeys that's a pretty busy schedule :)


----------



## joeys3453

i know i just hope that it doesn't go to fast and don't feel too overwhelmed. also it will make the tww go by fast!


----------



## LeahMSta

Mornin ladies! 
Wow Joeys! You are a busy lady. Remember to take little time outs for personal indulgence too. Doesn't matter if it's to put your feet up for a minute or to have a chocolate bar. Just take care of you too!
Ilovepiano, I have everything crossed for you! I hope this is your month!

Well, our temp went up and we tested again BFN. Still no sign of AF so we are just waiting it out. Poor wife is climbing the walls she is so frustrated. She isn't a huge fan of having no idea what is happening in her body. I suppose it is twice as bad since she let herself make the delaration that she "feels different". She woke me up with a test in her hands this morning and I thought I wa sfinally getting my BFP but really she just needed someone to commiserate with because it was negative.


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> Mornin ladies!
> Wow Joeys! You are a busy lady. Remember to take little time outs for personal indulgence too. Doesn't matter if it's to put your feet up for a minute or to have a chocolate bar. Just take care of you too!
> Ilovepiano, I have everything crossed for you! I hope this is your month!
> 
> Well, our temp went up and we tested again BFN. Still no sign of AF so we are just waiting it out. Poor wife is climbing the walls she is so frustrated. She isn't a huge fan of having no idea what is happening in her body. I suppose it is twice as bad since she let herself make the delaration that she "feels different". She woke me up with a test in her hands this morning and I thought I wa sfinally getting my BFP but really she just needed someone to commiserate with because it was negative.

:( Aw honey, I really hope there is a reason that your (you and your partner's) HCG isn't going up very fast. There are plenty of stories of late BFPs. I truly have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Joeys, yeah you may need to consciously take time to breath with that schedule :haha: 

I have an HSG booked (at last) next Wednesday and OH's SA on 12th September, will get fertility appointment sometime after that.


----------



## joeys3453

oh thanks ladies I am at work eating a peanut butter sandwich and some pinapple w/ core and then going to sit outside in the sun and read a book while on lunch. then after work going to go for an hour walk outside enjoying some vitamin d! :happydance: that is nice and relaxing for me.


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> oh thanks ladies I am at work eating a peanut butter sandwich and some pinapple w/ core and then going to sit outside in the sun and read a book while on lunch. then after work going to go for an hour walk outside enjoying some vitamin d! :happydance: that is nice and relaxing for me.

Good!! i think i might get back to Zumba sessions next week to shake off the bad mood and nerves!


----------



## LeahMSta

Just got the best news! So about this point in each cycle, I start planning for the next. I was working on next month's plan. Our Dr had suggested that if this cycle didn't work we should have some blood, and ultrasound, and an HSG. I was told by a co-worker that fertility was not covered by our health insurance so I haven't put much thought into it. I just got off the line with my insurance. Not only is the HSG covered but all testing leading to a medical diagnosis of infertility as well as 6 AI attempts are covered!!!!!! I want to run around cheering out loud. I am about to get really serious about this baby making. All my poor wife can say about it is "I don't really want dye shot into my uterus." LOL! I told her hopefully we'll get our sneaky BFP and it won't be needed but if it is at least we have options. Yay!!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> Just got the best news! So about this point in each cycle, I start planning for the next. I was working on next month's plan. Our Dr had suggested that if this cycle didn't work we should have some blood, and ultrasound, and an HSG. I was told by a co-worker that fertility was not covered by our health insurance so I haven't put much thought into it. I just got off the line with my insurance. Not only is the HSG covered but all testing leading to a medical diagnosis of infertility as well as 6 AI attempts are covered!!!!!! I want to run around cheering out loud. I am about to get really serious about this baby making. All my poor wife can say about it is "I don't really want dye shot into my uterus." LOL! I told her hopefully we'll get our sneaky BFP and it won't be needed but if it is at least we have options. Yay!!!!

As much as :happydance: hoping you don't need it :blush:


----------



## joeys3453

piano that sounds like a great idea! i haven't been into the zumba classes but I love my walking it is so relaxing for myself!:happydance:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Mornin ladies!
> Wow Joeys! You are a busy lady. Remember to take little time outs for personal indulgence too. Doesn't matter if it's to put your feet up for a minute or to have a chocolate bar. Just take care of you too!
> Ilovepiano, I have everything crossed for you! I hope this is your month!

Damn it! Now I want some chocolate. Im stuck at work tonight, its Back to School Night and I have to meet parents and my new super--wonder if he knows my old princ....sketti again for dinner, but im starving NOW!!! Listenin to my Pandora, settin up my room for tomorrow morning...because im a giant meanie head--crap! i wont be able to take my pills with my dinner. I didnt even think of it and im taking Femara tonight!


----------



## ilovepiano

People - 12dpo- :bfn: :shrug: i really don't know what we did wrong. anyhow i had a gut feeling yesterday and it was true. we'll see if AF makes her appearance.


----------



## timeforababy

ilovepiano said:


> People - 12dpo- :bfn: :shrug: i really don't know what we did wrong. anyhow i had a gut feeling yesterday and it was true. we'll see if AF makes her appearance.

12dpo is still early :)

hang on and wait it out! I'm a test every day once past 10dpo kind of gal so I'm terrible and say pee pee pee

but aunty coco would advise otherwise :dohh:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> piano that sounds like a great idea! i haven't been into the zumba classes but I love my walking it is so relaxing for myself!:happydance:

I'm not coordinated enough to do zumba classes :haha: :haha:

I do boxercise on monday, HIT on tuesday, gym on weds and fri and bootcamp on thurs!! I haven't lost much weight but today I weighed myself again and i lost another kilo! woo hoo. 

I'm not really being super duper careful about my diet because I know that being on a DIET makes me miserable. so i'm exercising lots and increasing my basal metabolism.


----------



## ilovepiano

Haha Time! no worries. usually the bfn's at 12dpo were right so i'm not holding much hopes up. obviously it is never over till AF shows here ugly undesirable face but now i'm just to go with the flow and see what happens. maybe i'll try preseed for the first time and that'll help as well. we might also get dh's :spermy: tested just to rule it out. hopefully there's nothing wrong medically with either of us. but it's at the back of our mind!

about coordination, well once you go to a few sessions you'll get used to the simulataneous movements. at the beginning i couldn't move my legs and arms together but you eventually get to it. it's pretty funny but it's fun as well :)


----------



## Coconuts

*Joeys*, did you get the godparents gig after all?



onebumpplease said:


> I have an HSG booked (at last) next Wednesday and OH's SA on 12th September, will get fertility appointment sometime after that.

wow this is great news. It took a long time to even get the apt right?
Hopefully it all comes back clear although that's a kind of mixed blessing because if there is something wrong then at least you know what's been holiding you back and you can go about fixing it, but no one wants to hear something isn't quite right. I'm going to hope that everything is just fine and dandy with you both.



LeahMSta said:


> Just got the best news! So about this point in each cycle, I start planning for the next. I was working on next month's plan. Our Dr had suggested that if this cycle didn't work we should have some blood, and ultrasound, and an HSG. I was told by a co-worker that fertility was not covered by our health insurance so I haven't put much thought into it. I just got off the line with my insurance. Not only is the HSG covered but *all testing leading to a medical diagnosis of infertility* as well as 6 AI attempts are covered!!!!!! I want to run around cheering out loud. I am about to get really serious about this baby making. All my poor wife can say about it is "I don't really want dye shot into my uterus." LOL! I told her hopefully we'll get our sneaky BFP and it won't be needed but if it is at least we have options. Yay!!!!

Bah for the BFN. I'm still suspitious that your O was a couple of days later and you guys are still 12DPO. Stranger things have happened. I'm sorry your DP is starting to feel the pressure now too.

About the insurance and testing with what I highlighted. Before you go down that route, be sure that they aren't going to suddenly hit you with a big fat bill IF the results DON'T turn up a result of infertillity. It sounds like they'll pay if the tests lead to a diagnosis of infertility but if you get an all clear HSG and wind up with a BFP from an assisted AI then you'll have to pay yourselves. Insurance companies are slimey wormy companies that will try and get out of paying money if they don't have to. Check the literature very carefully, especially the wording and try and get it on record via phone or email exactly what is covered and under what circumstances. Beware something for nothing!
Hope a sneaky BFP is coming for you guys in the morning x




timeforababy said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> People - 12dpo- :bfn: :shrug: i really don't know what we did wrong. anyhow i had a gut feeling yesterday and it was true. we'll see if AF makes her appearance.
> 
> 12dpo is still early :)
> 
> hang on and wait it out! I'm a test every day once past 10dpo kind of gal so I'm terrible and say pee pee pee
> 
> but aunty coco would advise otherwise :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl:
I don't know any more to be honest. Some people prefer to wait and other prefer the serial testing approach.

Piano, BFNs are horrible but Time is right, it kind of feels like 12DPO is the truth day but in reality 13 / 14DPO are more reliable days to tests, so say the tests and testing literature. It's only here where people test insanely early do we get to thinking that an early 12DPO test is a LATE test!
A 14DPO BFN is much more likely to be telling the truth than a 12DPO test. Everyone is different in when implantation takes place and then how much and how quickly the hCG is produced, metabolised and dumped into your pee. I hope a BFP is still coming for you too.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Piano, BFNs are horrible but Time is right, it kind of feels like 12DPO is the truth day but in reality 13 / 14DPO are more reliable days to tests, so say the tests and testing literature. It's only here where people test insanely early do we get to thinking that an early 12DPO test is a LATE test!
> A 14DPO BFN is much more likely to be telling the truth than a 14DPO test. Everyone is different in when implantation takes place and then how much and how quickly the hCG is produced, metabolised and dumped into your pee. I hope a BFP is still coming for you too.

Thanks coco, at least i've put my mind at a hault, it was going round and round like a whirlwind! Also, doc says that it doesn't matter if you're stressed or not with regards to fertility issues. he said that those ppl who are unfortunately raped and stay pregnant sure haven't been relaxed. But at the same time once i did a hormone profile and i was so afraid that the prolactin came out really high, if not mistaken over 1000. a later test came out regular. So really i don't know what to think now! i hope there's nothing medically wrong with us. We'll see as time goes by.


----------



## joeys3453

time :thumbup: sounds like you are doing a good job on your work out schedule. I tried to do that type again but I just feel lazy and my knees always hurt after all that activity. I just stick to light weights walking about 4-5 miles on the treadmill, 1 night of volleyball and 1 night of basketball. That is enough activity for me. But I have to remember since I am not working out that much that i need to cut back on my eating:dohh:

when we were getting out IUI done on sat hd thought he would weight himself and found out he is 163 he use to weight 175 last year. But he quite going out to eat during lunch. WEll needless to say he wanted me to get on there but i said no:nope: because I weight about 20 pounds more than him since i started taking the meds and everything form the begining of the year. I use to weight 175 but not no more! i feel fat!:cry:


----------



## joeys3453

oh and coco yes we were the godparents along with my SIL brother and sister. SO glad his dad told us so at least we were prepared!  not like we had to do anything it was just the fact they didn't tell us. :dohh:


----------



## joeys3453

well just got back from my FS appointment and he said that i have PCOS! :cry: so if i am not pregnant in 11 days i will start BCP when i get my period and i am also to start taking metformin 3x a day! :dohh: plus then we can do up to 6 more IUI's with letrozal instead of clomid. :shrug: so after buying my progesterone supp, metformin and bcp i spent $105!:nope: plus then after BCP i will be taking the metformin and estradiol 3x a day! :dohh: i will feel like a walking pill :lmfo: plus i swear i am gaining 1 pound every day! i don't know what is going on with me lately.:cry:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> well just got back from my FS appointment and he said that i have PCOS! :cry: so if i am not pregnant in 11 days i will start BCP when i get my period and i am also to start taking metformin 3x a day! :dohh: plus then we can do up to 6 more IUI's with letrozal instead of clomid. :shrug: so after buying my progesterone supp, metformin and bcp i spent $105!:nope: plus then after BCP i will be taking the metformin and estradiol 3x a day! :dohh: i will feel like a walking pill :lmfo: plus i swear i am gaining 1 pound every day! i don't know what is going on with me lately.:cry:

:hugs: Oh Joeys. I am sorry you are so troubled by the diagnosis and all of the meds. If anyone feels your pain about the meds it is me. I take around 30 pills a day between suppments and perscriptions. I jokingly refer to it as tasting the rainbow. To give you some good news: I have PCOS too and when I started metformin, I found that loosing weight was easier than without it. Hopefully none of the additional meds will be needed and your BFP is right around the corner. Hang in there!


----------



## joeys3453

oh thanks that is reassuring! i hope the metaformin works maybe help with my skin breaking out that i have always had.


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> well just got back from my FS appointment and he said that i have PCOS! :cry: so if i am not pregnant in 11 days i will start BCP when i get my period and i am also to start taking metformin 3x a day! :dohh: plus then we can do up to 6 more IUI's with letrozal instead of clomid. :shrug: so after buying my progesterone supp, metformin and bcp i spent $105!:nope: plus then after BCP i will be taking the metformin and estradiol 3x a day! :dohh: i will feel like a walking pill :lmfo: plus i swear i am gaining 1 pound every day! i don't know what is going on with me lately.:cry:

say what!!!!!!

How come they didn't catch it before? Oh my!! 

Aw joeys, hopefully, none of that will be needed and you can be alright.

And as for weight, I am 5'6" and I weigh (about) 163lbs :) I am right tubby.:D


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> say what!!!!!!
> 
> How come they didn't catch it before? Oh my!!
> 
> Aw joeys, hopefully, none of that will be needed and you can be alright.
> 
> And as for weight, I am 5'6" and I weigh (about) 163lbs :) I am right tubby.:D

I know right time??? :help: well they said since i am ovulating they didn't suspect it. but there were a few other things that he said it sounds like pcos. so i guess what is the worst it not work! :nope:i just hope that maybe we can get lucky next sat and get a bfp i am going to keep my hopes up!\\:D/

oh time! about wieght why does it ever have to be an issue! why can't we just eat what ever we want to and nothing happen!:tease:


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, sorry about the new PCOS diagnosis. At least you guys have a new plan of attack and will feel like you're doing something new. It's a small consolation though. Like everyone I'm hoping that a sneeky BFP is right around the corner!!!! FXD.


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck tomorrow Leah :dust:


----------



## sadangel777

Was just checking this thread, and I see you are PG Coconuts! I wondered why I hadn't seen you in TTC for a while LOL!!!

Sorry, I am apparently clueless!! CoNgRaTs!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Coco! We ar egoing to wait to test until Sunday. If AF hasn't shown up by then, temps are still high and no BFP then Monday we will call and get bloods scheduled. You wanna know something cute? Today my partner came back in when leaving for her dinner shift at work and says "Oh hey...my CM TOTALLY changed. Its like EWCM/Watery. You should go on BnB and ask Coco and the other ladies in the grown-up thread if that means anything" :rofl: The grown up thread??:shrug: Apparently you ladies are our resident experts. Anyone want to weigh in?:haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol Leah, that's very cute!! :) sorry i'm no expert so i cannot give you my 2c. I still have to figure out what is normal bowel movement/gas Vs pregnancy symptoms lol!! obviously it's never been the latter. 

Joeys, gosh! doctors are really slow! and we have to depend on them! however glad that at least you know how to treat the problem.


----------



## Coconuts

sadangel777 said:


> Was just checking this thread, and I see you are PG Coconuts! I wondered why I hadn't seen you in TTC for a while LOL!!!
> 
> Sorry, I am apparently clueless!! CoNgRaTs!!!

Angel!! Where have you been? I haven't seen you around for AGES!!!! I've been sticking to my usual journals and I only really posted here or on August buns. I did move from my TTC journal but not until 13 weeks though.
THANK YOU. we're so very happy and excited :cloud9:
How are you doing?????



LeahMSta said:


> Thanks Coco! We ar egoing to wait to test until Sunday. If AF hasn't shown up by then, temps are still high and no BFP then Monday we will call and get bloods scheduled. You wanna know something cute? Today my partner came back in when leaving for her dinner shift at work and says "Oh hey...my CM TOTALLY changed. Its like EWCM/Watery. You should go on BnB and ask Coco and the other ladies in the grown-up thread if that means anything" :rofl: The grown up thread??:shrug: Apparently you ladies are our resident experts. Anyone want to weigh in?:haha:

Oh my gosh :rofl: You must explain it's a little bit like the blind leading the blind in here. Experts :rofl::rofl::rofl:
I don't want to say it but when progesterone drops, estrogen comes back in and it's estrogen that gives us the fertile looking CM. It can mean AF but a surge in pregnancy hormones could also do it.
I never hold much stock in CM as a reliable indicator of pregnancy.
At about 7 weeks plus my creamy CM production went into overdrive though. But not before 4 weeks.
Try not to look into it too much. Give my love to DP, try and stay sane and I'll be sending her lots of anti AF vibes today :af:


----------



## ilovepiano

Today i am starting to feel AF-like cramps. quite uncomfortable and quite early as well!! AF should be here on Saturday not before! :wacko:


----------



## joeys3453

leah! :thumbup: good luck! keeping my fx for you guys!:hugs:

piano and coco, yes i feel better having a plan in place it makes me feel like this is something we can fix and hopefully it will work! :shrug: But OMG!!!! this metformin it totally sucks i feel like last night that I was :loo: all night between #2 and having to throw up I do not know what is worse! I wanted to say :saywhat: no one told me it would be like this! I felt like my insides were coming out and i have cramps and still do where ovaries are. I only had 4 crackers and a few pretzels last night. I said screw it i am having a caramel vanilla chiller and caramel roll but then after a few minutes my stomach started acting up and :brat:this is what i wanted to do while at work! HD said if I feel like i did last night to leave work i take another pill at lunch so I will see how I feel. I am thinking the next few days :loo:is going to be my best friend! :rofl: I weighted myself before walking last night for an hour and after i got back and went to the :loo: i was 3 pounds lighter is that even possible!:nope::dohh:

ok sorry for rambling!


----------



## LeahMSta

I am getting so frustrated. We had ANOTHER increase in temp this morning. My wife has told me that none of the signs of AF are here except a few cramps but they are milder than the regular ones. She has admitted to feeling "different" and was sure that this was our BFP but another test this morning was BFN. This is making us both a little insane.


----------



## sadangel777

Coconuts, still in TTC and just started Clomid this cycle! CD10 right now and waiting on bloodwork to confirm ov! 

Leah, lots of luck -- chart looks good, temp is going up and that is a good thing!!


----------



## Coconuts

joeys3453 said:


> I weighted myself before walking last night for an hour and after i got back and went to the :loo: i was 3 pounds lighter is that even possible!:nope::dohh:

Oh dear :blush: Sorry it's taking such a dramatic toll on your poor body. Well done you for finding the bright side of it though. Kind of like a detox. Get some chicken broth going... give yourself a good clean out :haha:



LeahMSta said:


> I am getting so frustrated. We had ANOTHER increase in temp this morning. My wife has told me that none of the signs of AF are here except a few cramps but they are milder than the regular ones. She has admitted to feeling "different" and was sure that this was our BFP but another test this morning was BFN. This is making us both a little insane.

Stranger and stranger. The higher those temps go and the more BFN's keep coming makes me think O really was a little later than expected.
A thought, next HPT she does, do you guys have a different brand hanging around. Could make all the difference.
Good luck!!! I'd be going round the twist by now with the not knowing.



sadangel777 said:


> Coconuts, still in TTC and just started Clomid this cycle! CD10 right now and waiting on bloodwork to confirm ov!

Good luck Angel. Nearly at the end of the 2WW for you too. When are you going to test????? I was a clomid baby!!! Here's hoping it works for you too, and quickly! :dust:


----------



## Jazavac

Ugh, joeys, hang in there. From what I've heard, after the initial issues, Metformin stops bothering you and you don't even know you're taking it. I hope you're already feeling better.


----------



## LeahMSta

We forwarded chart and concern to our midwife. She reviewed the chart and told us to come get bloods done anytime. She said after reviewing the chart she is 90% certain we have a nugget to look forward to. Can't get in til Monday due to scheduling but answers are right around the corner and her faith in a BFP lifted my spirits alot.


----------



## Coconuts

wowee!!! That's brilliant. Monday though? :hissy: will you guys keep on with the HPTs until then? Will you at least get your results the same day or have to wait even longer???? I CAN'T TAKE ALL THIS WAITING!!!


----------



## joeys3453

leah! :thumbup: i can't wait for you!!!!

coco and jaz thanks! i feel so stupid always having to go to the :loo::dohh: barely made it back from lunch:blush: yes it does feel like a detox or a clense. Feels like drank lots of prune juice. :nope: but I feel like my ovaries are on fire is that normal?:shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

Yup, I'm thinking there is still every chance you are both preggers, but it was a late O. Fx'd.

Joeys that's awful it's having such a negative impact :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i guess they said this is a side affect i just hope it doesn't last to long. i am afraid to eat anything!:blush:


----------



## LeahMSta

The waiting is horrible. We are going to hold off on the HPTs because she suggested that one of her medications may be causing the negatives. If that is the case than the HPT is never going to play nice. Also the phamacist just confirmed that the med sucks up a bunch of vital nutrients and hormones so I have to call her gastro and see what we need to do to get her off of this. What a crazy morning. We have one Digi and a few ICs left so we may use them over the weekend to pass the time. Hopefully we will know Monday. Strangely, I didn't think to ask. LOL!


----------



## Coconuts

It's looking so good! :dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

Joeys - good luck, maybe you'd want to carry about a portable loo :D !! (sorry, hope you feel better asap!)

Leah - Bahhhhh at all the BFN's!!!! but yaay for the midwife's opinion!!!! 

I have started cramping today. it's kind of strange. hubby is still of the opinion that we're within a chance. only saturday will let us know! no flow yet. nothing. i felt like a pulling sensation in my v and also in my tummy/womb area. Oh how i wish those were good signs!! but not raising my hopes up. Just waiting.


----------



## joeys3453

piano :rofl: that is funny but true!!! that is how i feel or at least felt last night! 

I hope af stays away from you and you get a bfp on sat!!!!


----------



## timeforababy

wowsers! you lot have been busy today.

Joeys: awh no :(, those side effects are awful. Surprised you're starting the meds straight away though, shouldn't you be waiting to see if IUI#6 was the one? :)

Leah: Looks like a baby!! See, you didn't have to wait so long :)

onebump: Have you got a referral for a fertility specialist yet? 

piano: fingers crossed and PEE PEE PEE

AFM: as usual, I live in hope that I will O early but no +OPK yet, only CD17 tho. lol. I love my super short TWW


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> wowsers! you lot have been busy today.
> 
> Joeys: awh no :(, those side effects are awful. Surprised you're starting the meds straight away though, shouldn't you be waiting to see if IUI#6 was the one? :)
> 
> Leah: Looks like a baby!! See, you didn't have to wait so long :)
> 
> onebump: Have you got a referral for a fertility specialist yet?
> 
> piano: fingers crossed and PEE PEE PEE
> 
> AFM: as usual, I live in hope that I will O early but no +OPK yet, only CD17 tho. lol. I love my super short TWW

haha see you missed out time! :hugs: yes they said to do all this if i am not pregnant with :baby: in a few weeks. but the metformin i am to start right away because it can't hurt anything is what he said. How are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Joeys, sorry...I've been a bit distracted but when I started metformin I had the "bookies" like crazy. (named due to being stranded with nothing but a book to entertain myself with.) I also had a couple of days with a headache and some serious queasiness. The good news is that it was all over within a week or two. I jokingly called it my perscribed bullemia because I dropped several pounds quickly two. The point is, hang in there. It WILL be better soon. :hugs:

Time, Thank you so much. I'll be watchin you for that pos OPK. :flower:

I love piano, Yay for my midwife indeed. SHe totally flipped my frown upside down. :thumbup:

Coco, I think I am so excited that my head is going to explode. My face hurts from smiling! :haha: Keep that super fertile baby dust comming. I want to see my beta results before I get too carried away!

Onebump, Thanks! Late O/sneaky bfp. Don't give a hoot as long as there is a :baby: at the end of it all!


----------



## Coconuts

:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jazavac

LeahMSta said:


> We forwarded chart and concern to our midwife. She reviewed the chart and told us to come get bloods done anytime. She said after reviewing the chart she is 90% certain we have a nugget to look forward to. Can't get in til Monday due to scheduling but answers are right around the corner and her faith in a BFP lifted my spirits alot.

These are some good news! But also, by just looking at your chart, I'd probably say that O didn't happen on CD 20, but instead on CD 24, in which case it's not all that surprising to see BFNs. It's still early.


----------



## LeahMSta

Jazavac said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> We forwarded chart and concern to our midwife. She reviewed the chart and told us to come get bloods done anytime. She said after reviewing the chart she is 90% certain we have a nugget to look forward to. Can't get in til Monday due to scheduling but answers are right around the corner and her faith in a BFP lifted my spirits alot.
> 
> These are some good news! But also, by just looking at your chart, I'd probably say that O didn't happen on CD 20, but instead on CD 24, in which case it's not all that surprising to see BFNs. It's still early.Click to expand...

I thought about that too. However, going back in her previous chart the 1/10 dip seems to be where the crosshairs always fall. (cd19) It's like her O signature or something. LOL! Heck...I dunno. What I DO know is that This Wednesday we'll have the betas to look at and that makes me happy. DP quit taking the problem meds and we'll play with HPTs to entertain us in the meantime.


----------



## sadangel777

Coconuts, I already tested twice LOL! Tested at 7 and 9DPO and BFNs!! 

I have so much cramping like AF is coming, ever since around OV time. It feels like AF is coming and I can't help but think it's an early PG sign. I'm also trying not to get hopes up.

Tomorrow is 11DPO and I'm scheduled for ultrasound and pelvic because last week (around OV) I was having a LOT of painful cramping and she wants to check me out. I should also have my bloodwork back for OV confirm. They will do a pee test when I get there because they always do JIC, but it won't be FMU! :wacko:

Did you have cramping on the Clomid  if so, when? What DPO did you get BFP?

Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> piano :rofl: that is funny but true!!! that is how i feel or at least felt last night!
> 
> I hope af stays away from you and you get a bfp on sat!!!!

Tks, i think it'll make its appearance soon. cramps subsided but i have a little spotting and it was there when i wiped this morn. waiting to see if it's a flow or not. and yesterday i was so sleepy that i slept from 4 - 7pm, then all the night as well! i get so exhausted when AF is due!


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> piano: fingers crossed and PEE PEE PEE

Hey time, i'm not a peeing machine!! lol! :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

It's definitely AF, feeling pains and cramps now.... ughh!


----------



## Coconuts

sadangel777 said:


> Coconuts, I already tested twice LOL! Tested at 7 and 9DPO and BFNs!!
> 
> I have so much cramping like AF is coming, ever since around OV time. It feels like AF is coming and I can't help but think it's an early PG sign. I'm also trying not to get hopes up.
> 
> Tomorrow is 11DPO and I'm scheduled for ultrasound and pelvic because last week (around OV) I was having a LOT of painful cramping and she wants to check me out. I should also have my bloodwork back for OV confirm. They will do a pee test when I get there because they always do JIC, but it won't be FMU! :wacko:
> 
> Did you have cramping on the Clomid  if so, when? What DPO did you get BFP?
> 
> Thanks!! :flower:

I think I explained this in the PM I sent, but I didn't take clomid, my _mum_ did. :haha: I don't have any experience with clomid so not much good with advice on that one.

I also PMd you my testing info but I couldn't attach a pic of my tests. You'll find them on page 34 of my pregnancy journal. Attached especially for you today. I also asked my ladies if they had any opinions on 10mIU tests. Girlinyork has replied. Head on over :flower:

Ignore the BFN's. Way too early. My first BFP in January I didn't get a real line until 11/12 DPO. Before that it was like a ghost not even sure if I can see it no colour, just shadow but not even that line. That pregnancy ended at 7 weeks. I waited longer to take cocobaby's test's because I couldn't stand the is it there, isn't it there line. 13DPO gave me lines on everything, faint, but could easily be seen in photos and in attachments. What a rush! Hope you get your BFP soon xxxxx



ilovepiano said:


> It's definitely AF, feeling pains and cramps now.... ughh!

Bugger. Still got my fingers crossed for that outside chance.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> It's definitely AF, feeling pains and cramps now.... ughh!
> 
> Bugger. Still got my fingers crossed for that outside chance.Click to expand...

Coco the :witch: got me today, so the 12dpo test was indeed correct. my cycle was 1 day shorter this time,it was a 27 day cycle since today it would have been the 28th but instead it's Cd1.


----------



## Coconuts

Nooooooooooo. At least with each passing cycle you can cross off more and more symptoms off your list so you know what not to pay attention to next time.
:wine:
Sorry Piano. I know you were feeling hopeful about this cycle :sad1:
At least you get to play with your fertility monitor again and get some more money's worth out of it xxx


----------



## joeys3453

piano!!!:hugs: i am sorry that sucks that AF got you! keep your hopes up have some drinks and get ready for next cycle! :thumbup:

leah oh that is about what i feel like. i do feel different i am not thinking about food 24 -7. i also haven't really eaten meals for supper the last two nights I haven't been hungry. also i feel like my acne is getting better. I don't have it bad but it is still annoying being 34 and still breaking out all the time! :cry:


----------



## LeahMSta

Joeys, You are preaching to the choir on the acne situation. I was on metformin and BC for years and once they diagnosed my brain condition they took them all away. APparently as I am now at an 80yr old "Stroke age" The cysts on my ovaries and irregular periods with intense cramping fell off the priority list. Now I tell my wife I am broken out like a teen with 60 pounds of weight I was never planning on and I have a plate in the back of my skull.....I'm sure glad I got her before all of this because I don't know how I could spin the "hottness factor" with all of that. :rofl: Just hang in there with the sickness. It will get better and you will feel much better for it when it does. Maybe it is hormones from an upcomming BFP that are clearing your skin...:flower:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Joeys, You are preaching to the choir on the acne situation. I was on metformin and BC for years and once they diagnosed my brain condition they took them all away. APparently as I am now at an 80yr old "Stroke age" The cysts on my ovaries and irregular periods with intense cramping fell off the priority list. Now I tell my wife I am broken out like a teen with 60 pounds of weight I was never planning on and I have a plate in the back of my skull.....I'm sure glad I got her before all of this because I don't know how I could spin the "hottness factor" with all of that. :rofl: Just hang in there with the sickness. It will get better and you will feel much better for it when it does. Maybe it is hormones from an upcomming BFP that are clearing your skin...:flower:


love is love and she would have loved you anyways!


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Joeys, You are preaching to the choir on the acne situation. I was on metformin and BC for years and once they diagnosed my brain condition they took them all away. APparently as I am now at an 80yr old "Stroke age" The cysts on my ovaries and irregular periods with intense cramping fell off the priority list. Now I tell my wife I am broken out like a teen with 60 pounds of weight I was never planning on and I have a plate in the back of my skull.....I'm sure glad I got her before all of this because I don't know how I could spin the "hottness factor" with all of that. :rofl: Just hang in there with the sickness. It will get better and you will feel much better for it when it does. Maybe it is hormones from an upcomming BFP that are clearing your skin...:flower:
> 
> 
> love is love and she would have loved you anyways!Click to expand...

I am a hot mess this morning and that almost made me cry. Thanks Lola! That one little comment really touched my heart.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Nooooooooooo. At least with each passing cycle you can cross off more and more symptoms off your list so you know what not to pay attention to next time.
> :wine:
> Sorry Piano. I know you were feeling hopeful about this cycle :sad1:
> At least you get to play with your fertility monitor again and get some more money's worth out of it xxx

It would have been more worth if it was a success this time... however, i just hope nothing is medically wrong, that's all. I slept for 4 hours this afternoon, i was so exhausted and the pain increased, so i left a little bit early from work and just crashed down. Oh the joys of being a woman!

Tks Joeys! :)

Leah, i love your positive attitude! :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Me too. I agree with Lolo 100%. You are you and that's who she loves. Beauty is fleeting. The soul is eternal :cloud9:


----------



## timeforababy

ilovepiano said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> It's definitely AF, feeling pains and cramps now.... ughh!
> 
> Bugger. Still got my fingers crossed for that outside chance.Click to expand...
> 
> Coco the :witch: got me today, so the 12dpo test was indeed correct. my cycle was 1 day shorter this time,it was a 27 day cycle since today it would have been the 28th but instead it's Cd1.Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs:

Next month will be your month!


----------



## onebumpplease

Ilovepiano, am sorry, rooting for next month x
Leah...it is just all too exciting :)
Time,hope o's round corner. 
I've had blood tests done, thri gyno tho, rather than fertility specialists, have an hsg next week and oh's SA on 12th Sep. Still not sure whether I wld get any assistance conceiving on NHS tho...


----------



## timeforababy

onebump: Hope the SA comes back ok and the HSG will clear you out so you're going to be super fertile.

as for me, OPK still blaring stark white. booo...but i can feel something pinching at my ovaries. I've stopped the prenatals this month (ran out and experimenting if they are the reason for my increased LP). Not sure what else to change as not sure about much. Worried I might have endo as my sister had it and I have IBS-like symptoms consistent with my cycle....


----------



## ilovepiano

Time and Onebump, tks :) :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1 Af showed in full force today. Guess it is time to finalize details for this cycle.


----------



## Coconuts

Grrrrr! :sad1: l'm so sorry Leah, I know you both had high hopes on this cycle, I can image AF was quite a blow to you both this time. :hugs: :hugs: to you both.
:wine: tonight?
That sucks after such a loooooooooong LP. It seems eggy popped quite a while after that first OPK. What do you think? If I were you I'd think about getting some cheapy dip strips off the internet. When you think you've got your second 'darker than the control' positive line, do a smiley to see if it agrees then keep on doing the dippers to see if you get a second surge, a bigger surge / longer surge, and to make sure they go back to negative. Maybe keep up the insems until temp rise confirms O rather than just going off the OPK.
cycles like this are maddening aren't they?!
What are you thinking is going to be the new plan?
:flow:


----------



## timeforababy

LeahMSta said:


> CD1 Af showed in full force today. Guess it is time to finalize details for this cycle.

:hugs: :hugs:

I'm so sorry, I was hoping you'd be there this month.


----------



## Wowmrswilson1

Hello. Wow never got that I will find a group around my age group even know this is 1 year old. I'm 33 and I'll be 3 for the next 4 or 5 months from now. I'm keeping track of my cycles and and start up again in October of this year.


----------



## Jazavac

Damn, Leah, I'm sorry. :(

I'd probably do what Coco just suggested - get Wondfos from Amazon, since they're cheap, but reliable, and be on the safe side with O. :hugs:

Hello, Wowmrswilson!


----------



## LolaM

I have to start OPKs in a few days. The test I have doesnt mention anything about using FMU but i was thinking about it since i teach all day long and cant just break away for a 10 min trip to the potty. Otherwise i have to carry my OPKS with me to work and carry the pee stick back to my classroom--alot of explaining if i run into someone in the hallway....I used to do it at 4 when i got home but i cant wait that long now because i have to call the dr when i get a + and they close at 4....


----------



## Jazavac

You don't really have to use anything specific with OPKs, but it's recommended that you use them in the PM/evening, because that's when your LH will be at its highest.


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> You don't really have to use anything specific with OPKs, but it's recommended that you use them in the PM/evening, because that's when your LH will be at its highest.

ahhh ok-see that wont work because i have to call before they close, and usualy if i get a - midmorning, its a - all day. ill just have to test during my lunch, that should be close enough


----------



## Coconuts

I'd go with lunch testing too. :thumbup:

:hi: to Wowmrs!!! Welcome along. I didn't quite understand.... are you starting up TTC in October?? Only one more month to wait!


----------



## ilovepiano

Good morning ladies :wave:


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> You don't really have to use anything specific with OPKs, but it's recommended that you use them in the PM/evening, because that's when your LH will be at its highest.
> 
> ahhh ok-see that wont work because i have to call before they close, and usualy if i get a - midmorning, its a - all day. ill just have to test during my lunch, that should be close enoughClick to expand...

yup, agree with coco. lunchtime testing! 


Welcome wowmrswilson!

Morning piano :)

AFM : NO +OPK. :coffee:


----------



## ilovepiano

It's getting so quiet, maybe it'll be more active once we near O time lol! our body controls even the involvement we put into this forum :haha:


----------



## joeys3453

:hi: ladies! i had such a good but busy weekend! my friends wedding was awesome she was so beautiful! but glad it is over. I have been feeling better with being on the metformin but I am thinking on wed it will be a week of being on it and start trying to take 2 a day and see how that goes. other wise just been feeling twinges down in my ovaries like i normally do. I really don't feel like I will get pregnant this cycle especially with starting these new meds but I am trying to stay positive!:dohh:

how is eveyrone else feeling?


----------



## Coconuts

Famous last words Joeys. I'm so out = BFP!
FXD anyway.

Me and cocobaby are doing great. Lots more stretching going on down there today so there must be some serious growing taking place today. Hoping I don't have to wait too much longer for kicks.


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> Famous last words Joeys. I'm so out = BFP!
> FXD anyway.
> 
> Me and cocobaby are doing great. Lots more stretching going on down there today so there must be some serious growing taking place today. Hoping I don't have to wait too much longer for kicks.

coco! I hope you are right. I just don't want to get my hopes up and especially with everything else going on I just don't have a lot of confidence that it would be a bfp.:dohh: also all the stuff i have been going through is the same as previous months.:shrug: but thanks for the fxd!!! :hugs:

Oh that is great that you are getting some good stretching cocobaby needs some room in there. yes that will be a great feeling to be able to feel the little one kick and move!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> :hi: ladies! i had such a good but busy weekend! my friends wedding was awesome she was so beautiful! but glad it is over. I have been feeling better with being on the metformin but I am thinking on wed it will be a week of being on it and start trying to take 2 a day and see how that goes. other wise just been feeling twinges down in my ovaries like i normally do. I really don't feel like I will get pregnant this cycle especially with starting these new meds but I am trying to stay positive!:dohh:
> 
> how is eveyrone else feeling?

It took me a while to get used to the metformin, anything i ate that it didnt like, at any time of day, had me running to the potty and gross but true--i felt better as soon as i went. I really dont have any trouble with it now though, my body has adjusted, and just occassionally ill need a run to the RR. 

Thanks ladies, I think i will test during my lunch


----------



## joeys3453

LolaM said:


> It took me a while to get used to the metformin, anything i ate that it didnt like, at any time of day, had me running to the potty and gross but true--i felt better as soon as i went. I really dont have any trouble with it now though, my body has adjusted, and just occassionally ill need a run to the RR.
> 
> Thanks ladies, I think i will test during my lunch

lola thanks for the information that does make me feel better. my hd says how can it make you go to the bathroom so fast. I said i have no idea. but it does! :dohh: yes I do feel better afterwards also. But I do feel nausous then at times too.:shrug: did you have acne too?


----------



## ilovepiano

I hope i won't need Metformin, the side effects sound quite something to think about! I hope you feel better soon ladies.


----------



## timeforababy

no +opk for me, guess I'm not even ovulating this month. sorry guys, will catch up with everyone later, annoyed at my body right now.


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> no +opk for me, guess I'm not even ovulating this month. sorry guys, will catch up with everyone later, annoyed at my body right now.

:( sorry to hear that :hugs: hope to see you soon.


----------



## onebumpplease

Time :growlmad: That is so unfair.
Leah, I am truly gutted for you. I didn't see your post yesterday, had a minor family emergency so haven't been on BnB (properly) since late afternoon yesterday. So sorry :hugs:

Hi everyone, oh Joeys, glad you had such a good weekend. Yup Ilovepiano, just plodding along, waiting and hoping for O. I do have my HSG on Wed, getting properly nervous though...


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck Onebump!


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> It took me a while to get used to the metformin, anything i ate that it didnt like, at any time of day, had me running to the potty and gross but true--i felt better as soon as i went. I really dont have any trouble with it now though, my body has adjusted, and just occassionally ill need a run to the RR.
> 
> Thanks ladies, I think i will test during my lunch
> 
> lola thanks for the information that does make me feel better. my hd says how can it make you go to the bathroom so fast. I said i have no idea. but it does! :dohh: yes I do feel better afterwards also. But I do feel nausous then at times too.:shrug: did you have acne too?Click to expand...

I have breakouts before AF arrives, sometimes big splotches and sometimes lil bumps. I tried to convince my skin that it was just too OLD for acne, but it didnt believe me! :shrug: as far as how can it make you go so fast...i would finish my lunch and within 20 min be hauling ass to the ladies--i dont know either but it DOES work that fast and i took the pill in the morning!!:wohoo: <<<this is me haulin ass to the ladies! MK and i used to call this the metformin dance-bookin through Targe penguin style--knocking over carts and pushin old ladies outta the way before we do a doody in our skivvies! :dohh::haha:


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> I hope i won't need Metformin, the side effects sound quite something to think about! I hope you feel better soon ladies.

The side effects for me were better than the ones i had when i was on clomid


----------



## ilovepiano

That's quite a lot to handle Lola!

however, you had me in giggles describing your desperate run to the loos :D


----------



## Coconuts

timeforababy said:


> no +opk for me, guess I'm not even ovulating this month. sorry guys, will catch up with everyone later, annoyed at my body right now.

don't give up on it yet. Late(er) O is frustrating. I used to think I O'd on CD21/22 but like you I'd frequently arrive at that point with blank OPK and no rise. I actually could O anywhere within the week of CD21-28. I think in a year of charting I O'd earlier and later than that margin.
O can really shift around more than you'd like.
Are you keeping up water intake? Good hydration helps hormone transportation so they go where they need to be received. I totally gave up on this BFP cycle and started drinking way more water in the form of herbal tea to bring on AF. All it did was boost EWCM incredibly then a huge fat +OPK kind of popped out of nowhere on CD40!!!!!!! Way late for my normal range but made a baby all the same.

Stay hydrated. Stay aware of fertility signs. Stay close to a deposit :spermy: and stay hopeful x


----------



## ilovepiano

It's gone so quiet.... shhh ... shhh - i was going to write the first part when i remembered a song. :D


----------



## joeys3453

well hello it is quiet in my world here. nothing new going on. how is everyone feeling?


----------



## onebumpplease

Just waiting here....


----------



## timeforababy

no pos OPK yet :( and TMI, but I'm also in the need to go but haven't managed yet today.

Coco : I drink so much water, that sometimes I worry I dilute my wee too much and it misses my test. I regularly drink 2 litres, hence why I was asking the other day how everyone manages to hold it for so long! 

Good luck onebump for the HSG (it's tomorrow right?)

joeys: are you testing?? When are you planning on testing?


----------



## joeys3453

onebump if you are going for the hsg good luck I hope eveyrthing goes well for you:hugs:

time! i am sorry you are having to hold your wee! I have problems with that some time also. it is kind of nice not having to do the OPK tests with us doing the trigger. I do not stress as much. Even stop temping has made it less stressfull. 

I don't think I am going to test early. Sat should be test day but not sure if I will wait till sunday or friday! :shrug: part of me wants to check early but then part of me doesn't i don't want to see a bfn but I kind of already think that is what it is going to be! :dohh:


----------



## timeforababy

awww joeys, it's the hope that keeps you going every month. Even if you feel out, we will be the ones here keeping you in the game! How are you feeling? are you still doing progesterone supplements?

i really hate holding my wee but been trying (am soooooo thirsty), going to pee in 10 mins (should be 4 hours). better be a positive opk lol


----------



## LolaM

I am feeling very frustrated and disappointed. There is no reason on Earth that we arent pregnant, my body is responding correctly, my hormones and follicles are the correct level/size and my husband has pleeeenty of :spermy:. Im trying not to think about it but i looked back at last months chart and my O was a good strong one, so what gives?:shrug:

-OPK but i expect a + tomorrow so IUI will be on thur, hubs is disappointed, its his day off, so he doesnt get to miss work for the appt


----------



## ilovepiano

Lola, sometimes when we are stressed our Prolactin goes at high levels which make us infertile - that's what i was told. i did a blood test for hormone profile years ago, and the prolactin was sky high because i was afraid and tense! the second one came in ok. So i think if you're too tense it might also hinder the procedure. However the Ob/gyn i go to said that stress has nothing to do with it, as whoever is raped (poor them) aren't surely stress free at the moment, and they get preg. So if there's nothing wrong medically speaking, just keep trying! Good luck! and it's good to know that there's nothing medical in the way, i want to do the tests as well to put my mind at rest.


----------



## timeforababy

LolaM said:


> I am feeling very frustrated and disappointed. There is no reason on Earth that we arent pregnant, my body is responding correctly, my hormones and follicles are the correct level/size and my husband has pleeeenty of :spermy:. Im trying not to think about it but i looked back at last months chart and my O was a good strong one, so what gives?:shrug:
> 
> -OPK but i expect a + tomorrow so IUI will be on thur, hubs is disappointed, its his day off, so he doesnt get to miss work for the appt

have you got more tests lined up? Maybe your CM is not good enough? Did you have an anti-sperm antibody test? Done genetic tests?


Last night was still -opk.:growlmad:


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> awww joeys, it's the hope that keeps you going every month. Even if you feel out, we will be the ones here keeping you in the game! How are you feeling? are you still doing progesterone supplements?
> 
> i really hate holding my wee but been trying (am soooooo thirsty), going to pee in 10 mins (should be 4 hours). better be a positive opk lol

time thanks for everything:hugs: I have been feeling pretty good not emotional at all which is weird for me must be this metformin that realy has changed that part. but I swear i keep gaining weaight every day i gain another pound i am not really sure why!:nope::cry: Yes I am still doing the progesterone supplements. Plus taking iron pills along with the b-100 and prenatal pill. :dohh:


lola I am sorry you are feeling like that. I hate days like that. we will all hopefully be getting a bfp soon!!!:hugs::hugs: keep your hopes up and stay strong. I hope this IUI works for you guys!


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Lola, sometimes when we are stressed our Prolactin goes at high levels which make us infertile - that's what i was told. i did a blood test for hormone profile years ago, and the prolactin was sky high because i was afraid and tense! the second one came in ok. So i think if you're too tense it might also hinder the procedure. However the Ob/gyn i go to said that stress has nothing to do with it, as whoever is raped (poor them) aren't surely stress free at the moment, and they get preg. So if there's nothing wrong medically speaking, just keep trying! Good luck! and it's good to know that there's nothing medical in the way, i want to do the tests as well to put my mind at rest.

I had BW done. My hormonies were messed up and that was causing other issues, so when i got my hormonies corrected, everything ELSE was also corrected...so technically, there are no medical issues...I am oddly stress free at work this year, except my princ is being a doody-head!


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling very frustrated and disappointed. There is no reason on Earth that we arent pregnant, my body is responding correctly, my hormones and follicles are the correct level/size and my husband has pleeeenty of :spermy:. Im trying not to think about it but i looked back at last months chart and my O was a good strong one, so what gives?:shrug:
> 
> -OPK but i expect a + tomorrow so IUI will be on thur, hubs is disappointed, its his day off, so he doesnt get to miss work for the appt
> 
> have you got more tests lined up? Maybe your CM is not good enough? Did you have an anti-sperm antibody test? Done genetic tests?
> 
> 
> Last night was still -opk.:growlmad:Click to expand...


I do not have any more tests. I have to pay for them myself and im already drowning in medical bills and im not sure how much more my budget can take. I have no idea about CM. I have some, sometimes more than other times. Dont know how much im "supposed" to have...Im on IUI now, so CM isnt really a factor now


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. I took a couple days off to just get some R&R. Read a book that had nothing to do with conception or parenting, spent yesterday completely unplugged, and just tried to get my groove back. Today starts my work week so I am getting ready for that. This cycle we are going to do SMEP with a few twists. we will start insems on CD12 instead of 8. When LH surge hits we'll do the 3 days in a row skip one and go again but then we will continue every other day until there is a clear and confirmed O. We will also continue OPKS after initial surge and repeat the 3 days in arow if there is a second surge. Our donor is once again fully on board and ready to do all he can to help. We are some lucky ladies. 

Lola, I hope you get your surge and this IUI is the last one you ever have to do!! Sending buckets of baby dust your way.

Joeys, I hope all is well and you have one snuggling in as we speak. 11dpo...you must be climing the walls. SO close yet it seems so far. Hang in there. I hope you get your much deserved BFP this month!

Time, I'm cheering on your surge! I hope you get that positive OPK soon!!!


----------



## Wowmrswilson1

Jazavac said:


> You don't really have to use anything specific with OPKs, but it's recommended that you use them in the PM/evening, because that's when your LH will be at its highest.

I thought it's was the morning pee when is the Highest?


----------



## Wowmrswilson1

Coconuts said:


> I'd go with lunch testing too. :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: to Wowmrs!!! Welcome along. I didn't quite understand.... are you starting up TTC in October?? Only one more month to wait!

:flower: thanks. We will start ttc again in October since I became pregnant general I am I lost it, because I'm buying put something in my drink juice and it made me have a miscarriage. And my husband is still over seas so he will be home in October that's why I said that.


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> I had BW done. My hormonies were messed up and that was causing other issues, so when i got my hormonies corrected, everything ELSE was also corrected...so technically, there are no medical issues...I am oddly stress free at work this year, except my princ is being a doody-head!

Well good!! i think there is where i have problems, i'm too stressed most of the time. but that's just a gut feeling.


----------



## joeys3453

piano how are you doing?


----------



## onebumpplease

HSG today suggests I have one open tube and one blocked tube. Feeling a bit bummed, don't think it's purely to do with that, rather just not convinced AGAIN!!


----------



## timeforababy

Wowmrswilson1 said:


> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> You don't really have to use anything specific with OPKs, but it's recommended that you use them in the PM/evening, because that's when your LH will be at its highest.
> 
> I thought it's was the morning pee when is the Highest?Click to expand...

OPKs is evening HPTs in the morning, theoretically. You should also hold your wee for 4 hours for an OPK. Which is nigh on impossible if you drink 2 litres of fluids a day (trust me on this!!!!!)


----------



## timeforababy

onebumpplease said:


> HSG today suggests I have one open tube and one blocked tube. Feeling a bit bummed, don't think it's purely to do with that, rather just not convinced AGAIN!!

oh bummocks :(

Did they clear the blocked tube or was it completely occluded?

Was everything else ok? Was it painful? What happened??

DETAILS! :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

What Time said!!!

I want to hear the specifics and the particulars. Were they able to clear it? I heard the HSG can make you "extra fertile". Is that crazy TTC talk or did the doc say anything like that to you Onebump?


----------



## Lisa40

Hi girls. I don't post often here anymore but I do lurk, I was one of the ttc ers on this thread a while back. I got pg the cycle after my tube flush & we had been trying 2 1/2 years before then. OH has sperm issues too, but I really think this helped us a lot. I didn't have blocked tubes but I'm still convinced it clears the way a bit for the :spermy:

good luck to you all :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> piano how are you doing?

Hi Joeys, i'm ok. nothing to worry about. just boring Cd6 today. but i made my way back to Zumba classes and now i'm shattered- but in a good way- lol! i stopped going because of ttc but since nothing is happening, i might as well go and shed some weight and nerves!! :haha: It was fun but also tiring, since i had been absent for months. i only go once a week so that it gives me time to recover from all the muscle pain :haha:. Yeah i'm that bad :blush: but at least i did not put any weight on even when i wasn't going. tomorrow i'll start walkies with hubby, next to the sea :happydance: i hope he'll keep up with me! when i want to exercise seriously, i can be pretty fast! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

ilovepiano said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> piano how are you doing?
> 
> Hi Joeys, i'm ok. nothing to worry about. just boring Cd6 today. but i made my way back to Zumba classes and now i'm shattered- but in a good way- lol! i stopped going because of ttc but since nothing is happening, i might as well go and shed some weight and nerves!! :haha: It was fun but also tiring, since i had been absent for months. i only go once a week so that it gives me time to recover from all the muscle pain :haha:. Yeah i'm that bad :blush: but at least i did not put any weight on even when i wasn't going. tomorrow i'll start walkies with hubby, next to the sea :happydance: i hope he'll keep up with me! when i want to exercise seriously, i can be pretty fast! :)Click to expand...

Awesome and bravo Ilovepiano! All of the fitness happening is making you all the more ready for when your little one arrives. You are making the halthiest mommy for them and that is something to be applauded! :happydance: Zumba is an INSANE workout so my hat is off for making it through a class. I would probably need 2 weeks to recover if I went. :blush:


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> Awesome and bravo Ilovepiano! All of the fitness happening is making you all the more ready for when your little one arrives. You are making the halthiest mommy for them and that is something to be applauded! :happydance: Zumba is an INSANE workout so my hat is off for making it through a class. I would probably need 2 weeks to recover if I went. :blush:

Hahah! Leah, who said i don't need 2 weeks? i slept for more than 2hrs in the afternoon and now i'm totally exhausted again!! but i enjoy it. The feeling you get afterwards is so gratifying! i only go once a week, when others go as often as 3 or 4 times per week! so this is really nothing, but at least it's enough for me :) I don't want to gain what i lost last yr. but luckily i'm not naturally fat, so once the antidepressants have been decreased in dose, i'm going down! :happydance: still not down to a size 10 or 8 like i was but much better than last yr for sure!


----------



## onebumpplease

ok so details...and I do mean details

It was proper awful. Will start with the tentative results, left tube thumbs up, right tube, maybe blocked!

So I got a chat from the doc then laid up on the bed. The doc washed me, EUW, I know I know, but EUW. He put in the speculum and then the catheter, it was AGONY, I screamed and the doc pulled out and said they would have to stop if it was too much for me. I burst into tears saying no, I need to know, please keep going. They were quite reluctant but willing to try again. So he went back in and it wasn't as painful, it was sore, but not as bad. I said it seemed bearable. So they called in the radiologist and got the x-ray in position. It was so sore, but better than the initial agony.

Then the suppository. It was cold and felt gooey, not pleasant. 

Anyway, not the best news ever today. BUM!! The radiologist will do a proper report for my gyno, so they just gave me an overview. Therefore they didn't mention whether it was a possibility to unblock...

The pain though. I know others didn't feel that, but for me it hurt, not the dye, just the insertion of the catheter.


----------



## timeforababy

thanks for sharing, at least we know what to expect should we ever need one :D :D

so seems like the dye went through and you now have one very clean/clear tube. You only need one egg and one sperm for the magic to happen.

what are your next steps? When do you have the specialist appointment?

I need to go pee, holding my wee in is giving me a headache. the things I do for baby!!


----------



## Wowmrswilson1

timeforababy said:


> Wowmrswilson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazavac said:
> 
> 
> You don't really have to use anything specific with OPKs, but it's recommended that you use them in the PM/evening, because that's when your LH will be at its highest.
> 
> I thought it's was the morning pee when is the Highest?Click to expand...
> 
> OPKs is evening HPTs in the morning, theoretically. You should also hold your wee for 4 hours for an OPK. Which is nigh on impossible if you drink 2 litres of fluids a day (trust me on this!!!!!)Click to expand...

Timeforababy. I got the. HPT and the OPK mixed up. For some reason I 
thought you use the OPK like the HPT. And to hold your pee for 4 hours before. Thanks for clarifying that for me :hugs: That goes to show you how much I know about ttc lol


----------



## Lisa40

Awww :hugs: onebump, so sorry it was painful for you. I was 'lucky' that they did mine during an operation to remove a cyst on my ovary so I was knocked out for it.

Have some choccie & :wine: 
xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Thx girls, I know its not always that bad for most!
Oh's SA is on 12th Sep, we will get an appt. arranged after that to arrange nxt steps. X


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> Thx girls, I know its not always that bad for most!
> Oh's SA is on 12th Sep, we will get an appt. arranged after that to arrange nxt steps. X


I cried the whole time i was getting mine. It was so painful and i have a didelphic uterus, its seperated into 2 pieces so he was STABBING ME in the uterus looking for the other side and he kept saying "its very rare" when i told him my dr needed to know how far down my septate was or if it was a complete seperation. It hurt from start to finish. They dye injection was painful and them PRYING open my uterus sure wasnt a day at the beach. And to make matters worse, the idiot only found 1/2 and charged me almost $3k that I am paying when the NURSE told me it would be @ $800!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Ouch Onebump!!! i hope the test was totally worth it! :hugs: 

I'm confused today. it's Cd7 and the CBFM is on a high!!!!! gosh it's too early, i haven't really cleared out completely from AF!! - just a little bit of spotting that comes at the end of it.


----------



## timeforababy

OK, i am in a flumpf!!!!!! I thought I would O a little late but CD24, temp down, no post OPK. woo hoo.

Would I still get AF if I didn't ovulate?


----------



## Coconuts

*Lisa* :hi: haven't heard from you for ages. Look how far you've got! Just 5 weeks to go. That's really exciting. Good luck mammma :kiss:

*Onebump*, ouch! I'm sorry it was so traumatic for you. I think the whole clearing the tubes is an unintentional side effect of having the procedure. Just the act of pushing the dye through can open up some sticky tubes. I can't imagine a doctor telling you this since it's not the point of the thing. Anecdotal evidence shows that many women just happen to fall pregnant after theirs (like Lisa) for example which is why you might be more fertile afterwards, because the dye cleared the way. Like a tubal spring clean.
If one side is still blocked hopefully your body with naturally favour your good side. Might be an interesting cycle this one :hugs:

*Time*, you're in the middle of O frustration. Just because you didn't O yet, doesn't mean you won't. You could be right and heading down the path on an odd anov cycle this month. I hope not, it's too frustrating. I think some women can get their AF at their regular time even if an egg didn't make it out of the gate and others find their AF is delayed longer than usual exactly because the egg didn't make it out. I think it must depend on when your body gives up on trying to get the egg out. Nothing to do but wait :coffee:
I'd give it to CD 30 then you could try drinking parsley tea or ginger tea to help bring on an awol AF. Do take an HPT first since large quantities of parsely can cause m/c.
that was my plan. Eggy turned up instead but when I was reading about it, lots of women got their AF soon after drinking all that tea. It's a bit out there but worth a shot. Give yourself another week though, just in case.


----------



## Lisa40

:hi: Coco. Yep I don't post much, more of a lurker lol as I generally don't think I have much useful information to impart, but I do check up on everyone daily :thumbup:

I know 5 weeks is very scary & real now, packed my hospital bag at the weekend so I'm good to go... Eeeek

can't wait to find out what you're having too... I'm picturing you with a girl :happydance:
xx


----------



## Coconuts

I'll put you on the gender guesses page (1) of my journal !!!


----------



## joeys3453

onebump sorry it was so painfull mine was about the same also. it sucks but it does make you feel better knowing it is done with now. :hugs:

so i had a weird dream last night that i saw a little spotting in my pee and found out i was pregnant. now only if that were true!:dohh:


----------



## LolaM

more signs this morning--or crazy coincidences...i was singing along to "you were born to be my baby, and baby i was made to be your man" when i decided to change it to "and baby i was born to be your mooooom" and the next song was Arms Wide Open about a man that has found out his wife/GF is preg....dooo dooo dooo do do

oh, got a + OPK so hopefully egg will pop just in time for my IUI.


----------



## LeahMSta

:happydance: Get that eggy Lola!!!!! I am sending truckloads of babydust your way! :dust:


----------



## joeys3453

yes good luck lola! 

Leah how are you feeling?

so i have had light spotting when i wipe not all the time just here and there. i feel like I am getting cramps. It is 12diui and normally since i started progesterone i never have spotting or cramp like feelings until after I stop progesterone and that is usually around diui 14 or 15. So I have a feeling AF will be showing her ugly face soon!:cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

LolaM said:


> I cried the whole time i was getting mine. It was so painful and i have a didelphic uterus, its seperated into 2 pieces so he was STABBING ME in the uterus looking for the other side and he kept saying "its very rare" when i told him my dr needed to know how far down my septate was or if it was a complete seperation. It hurt from start to finish. They dye injection was painful and them PRYING open my uterus sure wasnt a day at the beach. And to make matters worse, the idiot only found 1/2 and charged me almost $3k that I am paying when the NURSE told me it would be @ $800!!!

OMGoodness, that sounds even worse than mine. :hugs: It is really shocking the price difference between what you were told and what you are paying!! Shouldn't be able to do that.



Lisa40 said:


> :hi: Coco. Yep I don't post much, more of a lurker lol as I generally don't think I have much useful information to impart, but I do check up on everyone daily :thumbup:
> 
> I know 5 weeks is very scary & real now, packed my hospital bag at the weekend so I'm good to go... Eeeek
> 
> can't wait to find out what you're having too... I'm picturing you with a girl :happydance:
> xx

Good luck Lisa!



Coconuts said:


> *Onebump*, ouch! I'm sorry it was so traumatic for you. I think the whole clearing the tubes is an unintentional side effect of having the procedure. Just the act of pushing the dye through can open up some sticky tubes. I can't imagine a doctor telling you this since it's not the point of the thing. Anecdotal evidence shows that many women just happen to fall pregnant after theirs (like Lisa) for example which is why you might be more fertile afterwards, because the dye cleared the way. Like a tubal spring clean.
> If one side is still blocked hopefully your body with naturally favour your good side. Might be an interesting cycle this one :hugs:
> .

I can but hope Coco. I am up and down like a rollercoaster. Normally I have a steady few days of one emotion, however one hour I'm up, the next I'm down. I also don't know how long I need to wait before getting frisky with OH.. Heard various reports. 

Anyone else who has had an HSG had pain the following day. I've had pain in my right side, similar to muscle ache the day after copious amounts of sit ups. I know there is a risk of infection so wondering what I should be looking out for.



LolaM said:


> more signs this morning--or crazy coincidences...i was singing along to "you were born to be my baby, and baby i was made to be your man" when i decided to change it to "and baby i was born to be your mooooom" and the next song was Arms Wide Open about a man that has found out his wife/GF is preg....dooo dooo dooo do do
> 
> oh, got a + OPK so hopefully egg will pop just in time for my IUI.

I hope it's not a crazy coinicidence, rather a sign.

Time :hugs: I hate long cycles, they leave me so confused and exhausted from all the what ifs and worries. I think there is every chance you will still O :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

absolutely nothing but i have the usual ovulation cramps :(

so, either it's endometriosis as the pain is now spreading into my pelvis or I missed my surge. Gonna try to get some bumping tonight even though that's the last thing I feel like right now.


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> :happydance: Get that eggy Lola!!!!! I am sending truckloads of babydust your way! :dust:

this is me, :wohoo: running under all the dust


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol, Lola!! :D

Time - good luck!!
 
I'm doing fine, CD8 and CBFM is high till y'day!! i think i'm going to ovulate really early this month! - so good thing i bought the CBFM at least i can track O!


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies! I wish all the ldies good luck on catching the eggy! :hugs:

I am on 13diui. I feel some cramps like af type cramps so I am not really keeping my hopes up. although my temp was high this morning that gives me a little hope. but in a few days it will tell!!:dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> absolutely nothing but i have the usual ovulation cramps :(
> 
> so, either it's endometriosis as the pain is now spreading into my pelvis or I missed my surge. Gonna try to get some bumping tonight even though that's the last thing I feel like right now.

Fx'd it's O and the bumping is right on time.



ilovepiano said:


> Lol, Lola!! :D
> 
> Time - good luck!!
> 
> I'm doing fine, CD8 and CBFM is high till y'day!! i think i'm going to ovulate really early this month! - so good thing i bought the CBFM at least i can track O!

Looking good ilovepiano



joeys3453 said:


> good morning ladies! I wish all the ldies good luck on catching the eggy! :hugs:
> 
> I am on 13diui. I feel some cramps like af type cramps so I am not really keeping my hopes up. although my temp was high this morning that gives me a little hope. but in a few days it will tell!!:dohh:

Good luck honey, I'll keep hoping for you too.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi everyone! Boring old CD6 here. Nothing really exciting to report. We are ready to get this cycle going. We start our modified SMEP next week. We will start every other day from cd12 til LH surge do the 3 days and continue to use OPK and insem every other day until confirmed O. We are going to see it there is a second surge this month with smileys. I know they are costly but I want no confusion. Our donor is on board and ready to help us make our little one. Everyone has pulled out their planners and dates and times are set. Now we just have to remember to be positive without being hurt by being over confident.


----------



## timeforababy

ilovepiano said:


> Time - good luck!!
> 
> I'm doing fine, CD8 and CBFM is high till y'day!! i think i'm going to ovulate really early this month! - so good thing i bought the CBFM at least i can track O!

Thanks piano! :) 

And good luck with your cycle this month, your turn next!



joeys3453 said:


> good morning ladies! I wish all the ldies good luck on catching the eggy! :hugs:
> 
> I am on 13diui. I feel some cramps like af type cramps so I am not really keeping my hopes up. although my temp was high this morning that gives me a little hope. but in a few days it will tell!!:dohh:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STAY AWAY witch!!!





onebumpplease said:


> Fx'd it's O and the bumping is right on time.

Thanks hun, hope your pain is gone and your super clear tubes are now an ideal slide for the eggie



LeahMSta said:


> Hi everyone! Boring old CD6 here. Nothing really exciting to report. We are ready to get this cycle going. We start our modified SMEP next week. We will start every other day from cd12 til LH surge do the 3 days and continue to use OPK and insem every other day until confirmed O. We are going to see it there is a second surge this month with smileys. I know they are costly but I want no confusion. Our donor is on board and ready to help us make our little one. Everyone has pulled out their planners and dates and times are set. Now we just have to remember to be positive without being hurt by being over confident.

Fingers crossed and good luck, will be you soon!


Cramps again. Does anyone get bad cramps during O time? These are worse than period cramps, worries me a bit.


----------



## LolaM

IUI this morning, dr said since this is only 2nd IUI we cant say its not working because we dont know, so we will try a few more times and then see what our options are and that even under perfect conditions an IVF is 50%, so its not a miracle cure and sometimes we dont know WHY these things happen and each of his kids took 4 years and they tried all the stuff we have been doing and she just randomly fell preg naturally but it took 4 years for each kid and she is preg with one now. He even listened to my silly story about all the signs as my husband rolled his eyes at me!! Im having some mild cramping now but its not too bad. Start of a long weekend and im so glad because i need a break!


----------



## ilovepiano

I don't know if it'll be our month this time. i stopped bd y'day as it was getting just mechanical, no feelings involved Bleh! but we're still in time. i'm in a foul mood so i don't know if we're up to something or not.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hey how come it is so quiet here?


----------



## Coconuts

It's quiet in all my journals and threads at the moment. 

Must just be a lull in general activity. No one's really got much going on. The opposite will soon be true when everyone gets to O and testing together.

Who's next up for testing?

Onebump! Today's temp is looking like it could be a pre O dip??!?!? Keep the bonkfest going...... FXD you get your rise tomorrow.

Time, ugh, I hope you get out of your limbo soon. O was looking possible on your temps but then took a dive yesterday. Does this morning's temp shed any light on the situation? O limbo is the worst. You know you should keep going with BDs but you can't be bothered but the fear of finally Oing and missing it after all this time is weighing heavily on your mind. It's worse than 2WW limbo, it's high alert limbo where you can't relax (unless you throw in the towel). I feel for your limbo pain. Speaking of pain, I never had O pain, but I rarely had period pain either. If I did get some uncomfortable cramps they'd be on my heaviest day but nothing a hot water bottle and an early night couldn't fix. The longer I was TTCing the more things I started noticing though. Like I said, I never noticed O pain before but I did used to feel occasional popping sensations but I could never be sure what it was and in the end it didn't really match up with other O signs so I stopped paying attention to it. It could be that you're just more tuned in to your body so more receptive to your O pain :shrug: FXD something happens soon x


----------



## LolaM

3dpiui and I'm still crampy. Nice high temp today. Looks like i O'd on the day of my IUI so i hope thats a good thing, but im trying not to think too far ahead. Im mostly relazing before i have to get back out there and make a living, i work with Norman Bates' mother! It's a holiday weekend in the US so that might b the reason for the silence


----------



## ilovepiano

I understand that everyone's busy and absorbed in their life, but hey, i miss you girls when' you're so quiet, i hope that no news is good news!! :)

we had some torrential rain y'day and today with thunder and lightening. quite unusual as it's still hot. luckily i had the possibility to take the day off so i was safe and sound inside :) had an unexpected lazy day! - which i liked ;P


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> Time, ugh, I hope you get out of your limbo soon. O was looking possible on your temps but then took a dive yesterday. Does this morning's temp shed any light on the situation? O limbo is the worst. You know you should keep going with BDs but you can't be bothered but the fear of finally Oing and missing it after all this time is weighing heavily on your mind. It's worse than 2WW limbo, it's high alert limbo where you can't relax (unless you throw in the towel). I feel for your limbo pain. Speaking of pain, I never had O pain, but I rarely had period pain either. If I did get some uncomfortable cramps they'd be on my heaviest day but nothing a hot water bottle and an early night couldn't fix. The longer I was TTCing the more things I started noticing though. Like I said, I never noticed O pain before but I did used to feel occasional popping sensations but I could never be sure what it was and in the end it didn't really match up with other O signs so I stopped paying attention to it. It could be that you're just more tuned in to your body so more receptive to your O pain :shrug: FXD something happens soon x

Thanks hun :) I stopped the OPKs when the temps started rising then it went DIP. I didnt get a chance to temp this morning as I was dragged out of bed to help OH start his car, he let his battery go flat.

Wondering if my cramps show a blocked tube and I know the egg is trying to get out but it's stuck? ho-hum. Nothing to do until I can afford new doc. So if I get preggers then it's just cramps. If I don't then it's endo/blocked tubes.

We haven't been BD-ing as much as I found some funny small hard spots on my labia minora. I *think* it's just a cyst or a pimple from tight clothes (ie sweating like a pig in gym kit) but don't want to give it to hubby if it's anything infectious. I should make an appointment but I'm in a bad mood with my GP who will probably tell me it's something that will go away. 


Anyways, fingers crossed to anyone testing soon and :dust: to anyone who's getting close to O-time xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. Took a few days off line and it was lovely. Spent the whole day yesterday being crafty and painting and creating. It was amazing. No computer or television just some music my lovely other half and my best friend. So here we are getting ready to gear up for peeing on sticks. Here's a laugh for you, due to DPs recent promotion and the hours she is keeping she will be peeing on her OPK at work for the evening tests some days. I asked her what she was going to do if she gets a smile and she said her boos agreed to exscuse her for ovulation. HAhahahaha!! I mean really...the things we go through in the name of TTC. 

Time, sorry about O limbo. 

Ilovepiano, I miss you too when we don't update for a few days.

Coco, I hope you and your little coco-bean and doing well! 

Lola, I have everything crossed for you this month. Hopefully last month was just a warm up!


----------



## ilovepiano

Good Morning, first peak on the CBFM today after 5 days of high fertility, i bet it's unusual!


----------



## Coconuts

timeforababy said:


> *Wondering if my cramps show a blocked tube* and I know the egg is trying to get out but it's stuck? ho-hum. Nothing to do until I can afford new doc. So if I get preggers then it's just cramps. If I don't then it's endo/blocked tubes.

Don't do this girl. It's the worst part of TTC. Self diagnosing, jumping to conclusions and giving yourself issues when there likely aren't any. Cramps can be anything and given the location of our ovaries, right in the midst of our digestive system it's more than likely a stubborn bowel movement or trapped wind or something. You're hyper aware of your fertility. I've done the exact same thing as you and it did nothing except stress me out, increase my days of brown pre AF spotting and reduce my LP. *tears hair out*



timeforababy said:


> We haven't been BD-ing as much as I found some funny small hard spots on my labia minora. I *think* it's just a cyst or a pimple from tight clothes (ie sweating like a pig in gym kit) but don't want to give it to hubby if it's anything infectious. I should make an appointment but I'm in a bad mood with my GP who will probably tell me it's something that will go away.

Sounds like a perfect opportunity to go and see your grumpy GP and kill 2 birds with one stone. Find out what's what with your hoohaa and put in a question about these cramps.
You never know, your doctor might be helpful. (I have the same issue with my GP. Lovely man but his knee jerk reaction to everything is, oh you're fine. That's fine for friends and family but I want my doctor to take my complaints seriously and get to the bottom of the issue. *Throws hands up*



ilovepiano said:


> Good Morning, first peak on the CBFM today after 5 days of high fertility, i bet it's unusual!

Well you know what peak means, unusual or not.... :sex:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning, first peak on the CBFM today after 5 days of high fertility, i bet it's unusual!
> 
> Well you know what peak means, unusual or not.... :sex:Click to expand...

yes ma'am! :) If anything happens i'll just say that i'm obeying Coco, i'm sure i'll get a blank stare in reply to that :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

*in a deep and BOOMing godlike voice*

OBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY THE COCO!


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> *in a deep and BOOMing godlike voice*
> 
> OBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY THE COCO!

Yeah like an oracle in the prehistoric times :haha: :haha:


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies ow is everyone doing? well sunday took a test and it was BFN! :cry: stopped taking progesterone that morning and with in a few hours got my period! woke up this morning at like 3 with terrible cramps it was horribe!:nope: so now we go for bcp for a month.


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh joeys :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

o my not sure what to do since i didn't know when to start these darn bcp's i had spotting/clumping on sunday and regular af yesterday. so not sure what you considere day 1 and when I am to start bcp i called dr office and haven't heard back.:nope:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Joeys, what a bugger. :hugs: I'm so sorry.
Are you doing a bcp month to do something to your hormones or give your ovaries a rest or something? I have a friend who's just into the 2WW on the cycle after the bfp cycle and she's really hopeful.
So at least you can give your thermy a rest this month and forget about O time etc. Might me nice to have a very coupley month without thinking too much about baby making :shrug: I hope the month goes quickly for you. I don't know if you should start on CD 1 or not. I have a niggle that when I started my bcp years and years and years ago that I had to wait for the witch to leave. IDK.
Thinking of you.


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> Oh Joeys, what a bugger. :hugs: I'm so sorry.
> Are you doing a bcp month to do something to your hormones or give your ovaries a rest or something? I have a friend who's just into the 2WW on the cycle after the bfp cycle and she's really hopeful.
> So at least you can give your thermy a rest this month and forget about O time etc. Might me nice to have a very coupley month without thinking too much about baby making :shrug: I hope the month goes quickly for you. I don't know if you should start on CD 1 or not. I have a niggle that when I started my bcp years and years and years ago that I had to wait for the witch to leave. IDK.
> Thinking of you.

coco thanks yes fs wanted us to do bcp to help reboot my system after taking the metformin to see if my ovaries will be better. you know i thought I also started after witch lef too but do not remember at all it has been a long time ago! :dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Aw Joeys :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> hi ladies ow is everyone doing? well sunday took a test and it was BFN! :cry: stopped taking progesterone that morning and with in a few hours got my period! woke up this morning at like 3 with terrible cramps it was horribe!:nope: so now we go for bcp for a month.

:hugs: awh no!!! :(

Have you got a plan now after the bcp month?


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> *Wondering if my cramps show a blocked tube* and I know the egg is trying to get out but it's stuck? ho-hum. Nothing to do until I can afford new doc. So if I get preggers then it's just cramps. If I don't then it's endo/blocked tubes.
> 
> Don't do this girl. It's the worst part of TTC. Self diagnosing, jumping to conclusions and giving yourself issues when there likely aren't any. Cramps can be anything and given the location of our ovaries, right in the midst of our digestive system it's more than likely a stubborn bowel movement or trapped wind or something. You're hyper aware of your fertility. I've done the exact same thing as you and it did nothing except stress me out, increase my days of brown pre AF spotting and reduce my LP. *tears hair out*
> 
> 
> 
> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> We haven't been BD-ing as much as I found some funny small hard spots on my labia minora. I *think* it's just a cyst or a pimple from tight clothes (ie sweating like a pig in gym kit) but don't want to give it to hubby if it's anything infectious. I should make an appointment but I'm in a bad mood with my GP who will probably tell me it's something that will go away.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a perfect opportunity to go and see your grumpy GP and kill 2 birds with one stone. Find out what's what with your hoohaa and put in a question about these cramps.
> You never know, your doctor might be helpful. (I have the same issue with my GP. Lovely man but his knee jerk reaction to everything is, oh you're fine. That's fine for friends and family but I want my doctor to take my complaints seriously and get to the bottom of the issue. *Throws hands up*Click to expand...

Thanks hun, you're always so lovely and optimistic but it's hard not to think there is absolutely nothing wrong when 85% of people who started TTC at the same time as me are pregnant. There are plenty of women who probably have their babies by now. Of course, it's easy to say, oh so and so took so long but they, more than likely to be the exception rather than the rule.

And never having ever seen a whisper of a BFP, I think it's safe to say that something is wrong!!

(not being mean or being rude, just bitter about my body!)


----------



## joeys3453

time I am right there with you! or if people started trying the same time you did had a baby and will be tryin for a nother or already pregnant with anothe!:nope:

well after bcp we are going to do a few more rounds of letrozole, trigger, estradiol and progesterone along with the metformin and see if that work. Not sure how many iui's hd wants to do before we go to IVF:shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

No offense taken Time, it's your prerogative to feel worried and concerned. Just wanted to help you tip the scales away from that scary place. I forgot if you've seen a FS yet. Do you have a testing / diagnosis plan? I'm one to talk about not jumping to conclusions. After just 6 months I made an apt with the gyn to get some testing about my short LP and days of brown spotting before AF. I was 11 DPO and didn't know that I was 2 days from my first BFP at that point. We know that one ended in a m/c but the point is, I hope you get the same kind of timely surprise!!!
Waiting4baby got her BFP just days before starting the IVF procedure so on a random natural cycle after months of medicated cycles. These miracle babies happen more that you think. Don't loose hope.


----------



## timeforababy

Coconuts said:


> No offense taken Time, it's your prerogative to feel worried and concerned. Just wanted to help you tip the scales away from that scary place. I forgot if you've seen a FS yet. Do you have a testing / diagnosis plan? I'm one to talk about not jumping to conclusions. After just 6 months I made an apt with the gyn to get some testing about my short LP and days of brown spotting before AF. I was 11 DPO and didn't know that I was 2 days from my first BFP at that point. We know that one ended in a m/c but the point is, I hope you get the same kind of timely surprise!!!
> Waiting4baby got her BFP just days before starting the IVF procedure so on a random natural cycle after months of medicated cycles. These miracle babies happen more that you think. Don't loose hope.

I'm saving money. I have to do everything private as the NHS will not give me anything. zip. zero. nada. nyet. 

it's absolutely galling. people get weight reduction and stop smoking for free and i can't even get a sodding appointment to check if my eggs are making it through because infertility isn't a public health concern. Maybe i should just go get fat and start smoking.


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> time I am right there with you! or if people started trying the same time you did had a baby and will be tryin for a nother or already pregnant with anothe!:nope:
> 
> well after bcp we are going to do a few more rounds of letrozole, trigger, estradiol and progesterone along with the metformin and see if that work. Not sure how many iui's hd wants to do before we go to IVF:shrug:

yay!! :) you've got a plan and the next steps. have a good break, and relax. Enjoy the time with your hubby. I can't wait for the day when I initiate sex and it doesn't start with the words "recreation or procreation"? :dohh: :haha:


----------



## joeys3453

time :haha: i love it and it is so true! i have been enjoying a few days of having a few drinks and not worring about drinking caffeine like aka coca cola! is my down fall! but I swear that either the bcp or something is making me realy hot and terrible cramps. i just don't feel right either.:nope:


----------



## timeforababy

and sorry everyone, you're all wonderful but i guess i'm a bit tetchy as it's 2 days to AF :)


----------



## ilovepiano

Good Morning, i have nothing special to add apart that yesterday we Bd'd as i was on my first peak day according to CBFM. However i'm bummed. Hubby tried a new position for him and he wasn't deep, or at least that's what i felt. Really? why try a new one (for comfort) when you wasted an O??! Arrgh Men!!


----------



## Coconuts

tomorrow's another day. I'm sure a bit got where it was meant to go? keep going x


----------



## ilovepiano

Ok Coco, so today is the 2nd day of peak, but then it's break time! and i'll try not to obsess this month, i know i know, easier said then done, but i'm sort of resigned now that if it doesn't happen, it doesn't, full stop.


----------



## joeys3453

piano good luck! :hugs:

how is everyone doing? well i am on cd4 and wth starting the bcp not sure what is the cause but af is still infull force and normally perod is only like 2 days and now it is at least 4-5 if not longer. I still have cramps from heck plusa head ache and moody worse than normal!:rofl:


----------



## Coconuts

Uh ohhhhhhh. Hope you feel human again soon Joeys. Hormones out of whack is horrible. Come on AF. Bugger off you ugly old trout!!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

i know i hope they go back to normal soon! it is crazy how crazy hormones make you feel and do crazy things! :nope:

how you feeling coco?

yes af stay away!!!!


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi Ladies,

Just coming back to say Hi. I was on this thread a while ago and pop in periodically to see what has changed. Glad to see it's still going. I'm 33 1/3 and been TTC for a bit over a year. NTNP before that. Contemplating going back to NT/P at the moment. DH and I have no known issues, though he has what might be a mild case of ED. Docs really can't seem to figure out what's going on with him. Basically, they say that low sex drive or love of :sleep: is the issue. So, we've been off the pill 3 years and have not conceived. Next move is to have a SA done. As usual, we got right to the day before OV and DH pooped out. So...another month bites the dust for us. Anyway, I'll have my f'xd for all you ladies. :dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

old trout :haha: more to the AF vocabulary!

Hi Girlblue, nice to meet you. :wave:


----------



## LeahMSta

HI everyone!

Welcome Girl Blue :)

We are entering the O watch season. Starting OPKs a smidge later as we are stalking her ovaries through the whole cycle. LOL! DP is ready to go into another semi-smep adventure. Our approach this month is Insems everyother day until a smile 3 days then 1 off followed by every other day until confirmed O. We are gonna find and get that eggy. LOL! We will also continue OPK after the first to see if there is a second surge. Insems start tomorrow. I am not looking forward to tomorrow as I have 10 hrs of work, house guests and an insem to deal with. Busy busy busy.

Ilovepiano, FX for you and tons of baby dust headed your way. 

Joeys, I hate hormones gone wild. Hang in there doll. I agree with Coco. AF needs to bugger off.


----------



## LolaM

My temp tanked and I'm crabby so at 6dpo I'm already out dammit wasted money wasted iui. Ive had enough grrrrrrrrr


----------



## ilovepiano

1dpo.... nothing else to do then count. y'day we had a successful bd, and i did not even get up after it, i just slept the whole night straight!! i hope i get no infection as i did not get up to pee after a while, but on the positive side, the :spermy: surely had time to travel!


----------



## joeys3453

keep your head up! believe me after doing 6 failed IUI's and still keeping my hopes up! I know easier said than done. :hugs:

I have felt like crap the last 4 days between cramps, taking like 10 pills a day, the new bcp that are making me sick and upping metformin to 3x a day instead of 2x. I am not hungry because I feel nausous the whole time but for some reason feel like i keep gaining weight. I have now had the longest af in years. I am going on 5 days of bleeding which is not normal for me but guessing all the pills are making that happen. plus I am taking 2 pain pills a day to help me with the pain. :dohh: plus I don't know if my back is out of place or if it is cramps. i just feel like crying with pain and feel like throwing up!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh Joeys, i hope you feel better asap! :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

joeys3453 said:


> i know i hope they go back to normal soon! it is crazy how crazy hormones make you feel and do crazy things! :nope:
> 
> *how you feeling coco?*
> 
> yes af stay away!!!!

Great thanks sweet pea. I thought I lost my mucous plug the other day. Really gross and a bit scary. I went to get it checked out and of course everything is totally fine. I got a bonus scan though and she was able to tell us WE'RE HAVING A LITTLE GIRL!!!! I'm still in lalah land over that at the moment.
I think it was too much excitement though, just had YET ANOTHER bout of m/s on the eve of 17 weeks. This is getting silly now. :sick:



GirlBlue said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just coming back to say Hi. I was on this thread a while ago and pop in periodically to see what has changed. Glad to see it's still going. I'm 33 1/3 and been TTC for a bit over a year. NTNP before that. Contemplating going back to NT/P at the moment. DH and I have no known issues, though he has what might be a mild case of ED. Docs really can't seem to figure out what's going on with him. Basically, they say that low sex drive or love of :sleep: is the issue. So, we've been off the pill 3 years and have not conceived. Next move is to have a SA done. As usual, we got right to the day before OV and DH pooped out. So...another month bites the dust for us. Anyway, I'll have my f'xd for all you ladies. :dust:

GIRLBLUE!! How are you doing? Do you have the SA booked up or are you still working on DH to get him to do it. Some men folk are so reluctant!
If you managed the day before O then I think you're still in with a chance this month. Good luck hun. Good to see you back in here.



LolaM said:


> My temp tanked and I'm crabby so at 6dpo I'm already out dammit wasted money wasted iui. Ive had enough grrrrrrrrr

Hoping your temps spikes back up again. It's only 6DPO right, there's plenty of time for it to shoot back up.
Sorry you're feeling so frustrated. TTC is hard :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Yaay Coco! so your little coco is a cocoa?! :D


----------



## timeforababy

and i'm out


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> My temp tanked and I'm crabby so at 6dpo I'm already out dammit wasted money wasted iui. Ive had enough grrrrrrrrr
> 
> Hoping your temps spikes back up again. It's only 6DPO right, there's plenty of time for it to shoot back up.
> Sorry you're feeling so frustrated. TTC is hard :hugs:Click to expand...

I temped today and my temp went up a tiny bit--i just worry because i have a LPD and low progesterone and whilst my meds have been working all along, i would hate for them to STOP working when we are paying all this money! Im feeling less tolerant with my kiddos but not at full-tilt PMS, its probobly got someting to do with my being plain old POOPED. Im exhausted, and i was LIVID when my alarm went off this AM and i had to get out of bed while hubs was snooooring away<the bastaaad>. Another sign...one of my coworkers took 3 years to have son, she knows what im going through--she slipped and told me i couldnt have this kind of stress because " you have a bun in the oven" from her lips....


----------



## LolaM

Ya know, Coco, Lola is a lovely name for a girl! :winkwink::baby:


----------



## Coconuts

Aw thanks guys, we've had our girl name picked for a while. Her middle name is a family name on my side, my great grandmother, my mum and me all have the same second name. Elizabeth.

My little pup will be *Gaia Elizabeth *(if she doesn't take advantage of the 20% outside chance and grow a dingle dangle in the next 3 weeks :rofl: - hoping for pink confirmation on the 2nd Oct.)

Lola, hope the PMS is just tiredness and you're friend knows something we don't.


----------



## joeys3453

time I am sorry! did af show up?

lola good luck! fx crossed for you!

coco what a great name!


----------



## Coconuts

Time, I am sorry :hissy: Have a nice big glass of wine. It's Friday and you're feeling down. Maybe wine and movie night with DH? Or dinner and a movie? Bowling? AF sucks


----------



## joeys3453

i agree with coco that sounds like a great plan i am finally over af but it still sucks getting her.:growlmad:


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> and i'm out

Crap!! So sorry Time, nothing seems to make this any easier... :cry:

Coco :hugs: Congratulations darling, did you have an inkling before you went, if so what was it? 

Joeys, bad enough you have to be doing the BCP, rubbish that it's making you ill...


----------



## GirlBlue

HI ladies,

Time, I'm sorry and Joey's, I hope you are feeling better. Did you try carrying crackers for the nausea ?

Coco...that is a beautiful name. You and DH are going to have a beautiful little girl.

AFM, DH is willing to get the SA, but I'm not sure that's the issue. He's claiming physical fatigue, which he's really not willing to talk about, at least with me. :dohh: The docs have no answers, but in the meantime, I fear the spermies are not having a good chance to get in there. Just disappointing. I'm so angry with him for pooping on me this cycle that I could just scream. 3dpo today and already just ready for it to be over.


----------



## timeforababy

thanks joeys, coco, onebump, girlblue :)

I was spotting last night when I went to sleep at 1am and nothing overnight but little spotting today. 

It's ok, in a way. I know that I'm not going to get pregnant naturally, just passing time actually. I have less and less hope each month.

joeys: booooooooooo when is your next appointment? are you sure they are giving you the right drugs? Not sure they should be making you feel so ill :(

coco: congrats on having baby girl! we want a girl too, :) I want a daughter to spoil and hubby has 2 sons so that would round it up

onebump : those temps are looking good!! your turn this month

GirlBlue : men are a bit funny like that. They really wind themselves up for the SA. Just take it slow and ease it out of him.


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> thanks joeys, coco, onebump, girlblue :)
> 
> I was spotting last night when I went to sleep at 1am and nothing overnight but little spotting today.
> 
> It's ok, in a way. I know that I'm not going to get pregnant naturally, just passing time actually. I have less and less hope each month.
> 
> joeys: booooooooooo when is your next appointment? are you sure they are giving you the right drugs? Not sure they should be making you feel so ill :(
> 
> coco: congrats on having baby girl! we want a girl too, :) I want a daughter to spoil and hubby has 2 sons so that would round it up
> 
> onebump : those temps are looking good!! your turn this month
> 
> GirlBlue : men are a bit funny like that. They really wind themselves up for the SA. Just take it slow and ease it out of him.

Thanks honey. I would like a boy as OH has a daughter, but obviously would just be delighted to have my own child with him.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi everyone! :waves:
I have been MIA for a while. Just trying to relax and stop obsessing about babies. Now as we are gearing up to head into our 2ww, I'm afraid that it is nearly impossible. :blush:

Coco: Congrats on your little princess!

Onebump: you've got a pretty chart! FX for you :flower:

Time: :hugs: I know you say that you are just passing time but remember....I'm keeping hope for you.

GirlBlue: Sorry your other half didn't want to :sex: on the days it was needed. I hope you get your BFP soon.

Lola: Can't wait to see if you really do have a little bun in the oven. FX!!!

Joeys: How are the meds treating you? Has your body adjusted a bit?


----------



## LolaM

From her lips....I am a super pooper today. I'm so tired and been doing the metformin dance for 2 days now. What a messss


----------



## Coconuts

onebumpplease said:


> Coco :hugs: Congratulations darling, did you have an inkling before you went, if so what was it?

You're so sweet. I always feel a little awkward talking about my pregnancy here but I just loved this thread when I was TTC and I just can't leave while I'm waiting for all your BFPs.
I actually was about 90% sure baby was a boy :dohh: :rofl:
We still have the actual gender scan in 3 weeks, I don't remember if I said it here but we ended up being told girl because I had an 'emergency' scan at A&E because I thought I'd lost my mucous plug. Maybe I did, maybe I didn't, we'll never know. They checked me out and the baby and that's when DH asked if the tech could see boy or girl.
Because my boy feeling was sooooo strong, that 80% left a sizeable doubt in my mind. I'm thinking of her a girl now but I'm really waiting for the morphology scan in 3 weeks to confirm things. Eeek.


----------



## ilovepiano

That's a beautiful name Coco :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

This cycle is a hot mess. due to health/scheduling issues missed insems on cd12 and 13 and then got one today but DP forgot to use OPKs and wasted all her pee. The funny thing is that I am totally laid back about it. I finally relaxed and wrapped my head around the fact that planning and execution don't alwways = baby. Sometimes you just have to enjoy the journey. 
I am finally wrapping up my 16 hour work day and I am ready to fall on my face. Maybe sleep deprivation has me so zen. LOL!!

Baby duat to all!


----------



## Coconuts

You nailed it there Leah. I think the perfect cycle is a very rare gem and in the end, rarely the one that makes a magical baby. There's always ambiguous temps, missed, unclear, never really positive or too many positive OPKs. Missing O day, DH failing to deliver, house guests, illness, burn out, delayed O, early O the list goes on and on. It's a mine field. You got it just right, go with the flow, do your best and deal the hand you've been given. That's all we can do. Expecting things to go one particular way only adds to the stress when things inevitably go another way. Hope the eggy pops soon x


----------



## LolaM

FF has wigged out! It had me at O on CD 14, which is accurate-ish and today all i did was put in my meds and it FREAKED out!! it took away my crosshairs! WEll-i know when I O'd so i but those crosshairs back in myself, by god! Another week to go. Im feeling ok except I have this sense of impending doom...wonder what it could be? Happy Sunday!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies, i'm at work but still in dreamland. why is Monday such a tiring day? :D


----------



## Coconuts

LolaM said:


> Im feeling ok except I have this sense of impending doom...wonder what it could be? Happy Sunday!

The end of life as you know it. Forever changed by a BFP.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Im feeling ok except I have this sense of impending doom...wonder what it could be? Happy Sunday!
> 
> The end of life as you know it. Forever changed by a BFP.Click to expand...

Lol good one Coco!


----------



## DHime

hey ladies! Just stopped by to say hello.
Coco - I can't beleive you are in 2nd tri already! Congrats sweetie. I just knew this was it for you. (hugs)
FX and :dust: to all!


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, I've been thinking about you two all bloomin' week. I must have known you were about to surface again. I've been wondering how your little man is getting on.

Did you get a hair cut? Yummy mummy you are young lady!!!

So how are things going, I know little T has some issues but is he doing as well as / better than the doctors would like? I do hope so. He looks like such a cute little love bundle.

How are you too? Birth was pretty hair raising for you physically too wasn't it. Have you managed to bounce back from all of that? What about Dad, how's he.

Oh I'm so happy to hear from you and that you're both well. Hope you find some time to pop back and fill us in again soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## joeys3453

Hi Ladies sorry i was busy this weekend we were doing a rummage sale. Made $140 with selling our crap! :dohh:

Well i have moments where i feel fine but then there are times where i just don't feel right. but I have read the warnings on the metformin and the bcp ocella and they both state side effect is nausous. :nope: but at least I am aware of it. i will be happy when this month is over and i don't have to take the bcp anymore. so when I get af this month then i go get an u/s day 3 and will start me on letrozole from 3-12 and then mid cycle u/s trigger iui and start progesterone 2x and estradiol 3x a day along with my metformin 3x a day and my prenatul pill and b100 complex iron pill and dha pill!:dohh: whew that is alot of pills a day. 

how is everyone felling?


----------



## Coconuts

In shock at the amount of pills you've got to look forward to. You're going to be rattling when you walk. You'll need to get one of those pill pot organizers to stay on top of them all. It's all worth it for those two lines though :winkwink:


----------



## joeys3453

:rofl: i already got one of those! :haha:yes I really hope this will all be worth it! it just takes a toll with taking all the pills!


----------



## Coconuts

I can only imagine Joeys. I guess you just need to keep focusing on the end result.
My heart aches you're having to jump through all these hoops. It really does.
I have no doubt you'll reach your goal in the end. Of course I'm hoping the end is within these next few months.
TTC is hard. You're doing great :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> I can only imagine Joeys. I guess you just need to keep focusing on the end result.
> My heart aches you're having to jump through all these hoops. It really does.
> I have no doubt you'll reach your goal in the end. Of course I'm hoping the end is within these next few months.
> TTC is hard. You're doing great :hugs:

Yeah i am trying to stay focused on the end result it just sucks it feels like it is taking for ever and feels like everyone else is having :baby: except me!:cry: Thanks coco.:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

ya know what keeps popping into MY mind? IIIIITS the end of the world as we know it, and I feeel fiiiiine...lol oh man, i need a nap! Ive got another week to wait. I dont feel anything. Its been storming all day, so my students didnt get a recess break. They need to be out running and playing or they cant focus when its time! and some of them are afraid of the thunder!
and high on the insensativity meter...my princ put a giant list of everyone that had a baby from our school with a note that said Who's next? she can be such a butthole!


----------



## ilovepiano

Really Lola?? that's rather lame i think, not just insesitive!

gosh i've just seen my own ticker saying "8 days until testing" really? wow! i'm so laid back this month that i'm losing count haha!  but i know i'm 6dpo so.... waiting.


----------



## timeforababy

can't temp as have a cold. also can't decide if it's worth doing more soy iso. I don't think it's changed anything but not sure want to stop if it's doing something. 

anyways, on the sofa with the duvet and rubbish tv.


----------



## Coconuts

Lolo that's horrid! Bah. :gun:

Feel better Time, I'm just getting over my horrid cold.


----------



## timeforababy

and i'll be turning 33 in just over 3 weeks. woo. 

there's a reason why i keep busy all the time. i hate sitting at home thinking about things


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> and i'll be turning 33 in just over 3 weeks. woo.

If it's of any consolation Time, i'm turning 34 next Monday and still no :baby:! :wacko: :coffee:


----------



## Coconuts

DH's mum was 40 when she had him and 42 when SIL arrived. There's time. 
This thread is all about the ticking clock though.........

Time are you going to celebrate doing anything fun or climb into a hole for 24 hours?


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah don't worry i am 34 and will be 35 in feb on coco's due date! :happydance:

as they say age is just a number. I do know what you are going through it is like your internal clock is on overdrive!:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

That's right, we're birthday buddies! :cake: and like you say, we very well might be adding one more to the birthday club next year.


----------



## LeahMSta

HI all!!!

Time, I hope you feel better. Happy Birthday to you. I hope that by your next birthday you have a little one to celebrate with!

Lola, I would have grafittied the sign. LOL!

Well guys we are just kinda temping and inseminating while hoping for the best. The Missus had a bad cold that she is just starting to get over and we are hoping that temping will still give us a good clear O date. (I can hear coco promote hoo hoo temping already. LOL!!) If not we will just keep doing everyother day until we know that it's def happened. We are still waiting on our OPK to smile. I am really a bit more detached than usual this cycle. I dont know if I am just getting more used to the process or if the let down from last cycle was just too much. Either way I am def more productive this way. OT at work, reading books that have nothing to do with conception or parenting, crafting, cooking, baking, and generally just back to life as usuall. Maybe it's just that the thrill of the first few months of trying is behind us. I dunno. I hope my lack of enthusiasm doesn't affect the process. sigh.


----------



## ilovepiano

Leah i'm with you, i'm having a much more laid-back approach this cycle. i hope it'll remain so. my first testing day can be next monday on my birthday at 12dpo. We'll see, a bfp would be such a great birthday present!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh I'd love to see a birthday BFP piano!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

I'm serious Leah, hoohaa temping is just the best thing for a rocky chart. you can mouth breath, have the air con on or off, snore like a rhino, it doesn't matter. Thermy + chuff = great chart.


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Really Lola?? that's rather lame i think, not just insesitive!
> 
> gosh i've just seen my own ticker saying "8 days until testing" really? wow! i'm so laid back this month that i'm losing count haha!  but i know i'm 6dpo so.... waiting.

I ws just thinking that i feel a great disconnect with this cycle, its gone by so very fast! I think im out--im actually pretty sure i am, actually. I have been feeling a bit of tugging and pulling and ive been on the grouchy side today. :nope:


----------



## DHime

COCO - Thanks! I am 35 and will be 36 in 2 weeks. So, really, thanks. I went to an itallian guy to ask for a trim and he cut it all off. He didn't understand much english. But it turned out to be a great cut. DH is doing well and taking things in stride. He goes to school in the day time and work at night so I am on my own when it comes to baby care unless it is a weekend day.

Tristan is in ICU again. He had a bad reaction to his reflux meds. They have changed his meds and his formula. Turns out he is allergic to milk too. :cry: Man that stuff smells bad! It's like a dogs ass. 
I am doing much better. Fun time with DH is interesting since I keep tearing every time we BD. It will get better though. Hopefully the little guy will come home tomorrow. I told them not to even think about releasing him until they are sure he will be okay and not wind up right back in a few days.

AFM, I can say I have never been so tired in my whole life but I love every minute of it. It is amazing how fast you fall in love with them once you get to really bond. I love to burp him on my shoulder so I can feel his breath in my ear and he likes to give me slobber kisses on my cheek while rooting. I love to hold him on my chest so I can smell him. I just hate putting him down. There is that wonderful 10 minutes of absolute cuteness between the time he wakes up and the time he gets demanding from hunger. I still won't let anyone else hold him unless they are a nurse or my DH. :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> I ws just thinking that i feel a great disconnect with this cycle, its gone by so very fast! I think im out--im actually pretty sure i am, actually. I have been feeling a bit of tugging and pulling and ive been on the grouchy side today. :nope:

I can feel PMS gnawing at my moods, yesterday i had a large cry before i went to sleep, ended up needing a de-congestant in order to breathe and now i have frog eyes for today. Do you think it's better if i wear sunglasses during all day? lol! Usually when i start feeling PMS i feel like i'm out too, although it's normal to get it even if preggo, but, it's just a gut feeling that till now has never failed me.


----------



## ilovepiano

DHime said:


> COCO - Thanks! I am 35 and will be 36 in 2 weeks. So, really, thanks. I went to an itallian guy to ask for a trim and he cut it all off. He didn't understand much english. But it turned out to be a great cut. DH is doing well and taking things in stride. He goes to school in the day time and work at night so I am on my own when it comes to baby care unless it is a weekend day.
> 
> Tristan is in ICU again. He had a bad reaction to his reflux meds. They have changed his meds and his formula. Turns out he is allergic to milk too. :cry: Man that stuff smells bad! It's like a dogs ass.
> I am doing much better. Fun time with DH is interesting since I keep tearing every time we BD. It will get better though. Hopefully the little guy will come home tomorrow. I told them not to even think about releasing him until they are sure he will be okay and not wind up right back in a few days.
> 
> AFM, I can say I have never been so tired in my whole life but I love every minute of it. It is amazing how fast you fall in love with them once you get to really bond. I love to burp him on my shoulder so I can feel his breath in my ear and he likes to give me slobber kisses on my cheek while rooting. I love to hold him on my chest so I can smell him. I just hate putting him down. There is that wonderful 10 minutes of absolute cuteness between the time he wakes up and the time he gets demanding from hunger. I still won't let anyone else hold him unless they are a nurse or my DH. :haha:

Hi there, i hope little Tristan recovers quickly and that he doesn't need any more hospital if not for routine visits. I don't have kids of my own but i totally understand the feeling of not wanting to put the baby down, i do that with my friends/relatives babies lol! i just love it when they relax and are about to sleep with their cheak on your chest, so much of a loverly feeling, and the baby smell.... they're delicious! i could eat them with kisses! :flower:


----------



## timeforababy

DHime, i hope you enjoy every moment of being a mom and you sound absolutely so in love and such a wonderful parent already.

Leah, I think that after a point, you have to get on with life. You can let TTC take over your life and it will possess you but the disappointment is absolutely crushing month on month on month. So you pick yourself up and life goes on (well, that's what it's like for me , hth) And you hope a little every month, just enough to get excited.

I'm on CD5 and debating whether or not to do soy this month. Cold is leaving me so i am going to pop into work for a half day. i am lucky that i have quite a good flexible workplace (research university). 

Good luck to anyone testing/inseminating over the next few days.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh DHime. I know you probably don't feel it right now but you are so flippin' strong and so brave. It's so clear where little T gets all his fight from. DH and I have had some health scares and hospital time (and a major op) in the past and at the time I remember people tell me we were coping so well blah blah blah but when you're in the middle of it there's nothing to do except keeping moving forward and just deal with it. I'm sure you'll look back on these early months in awe and wonder of yourself and ask yourself for the rest of your life just how you did it.

I can't imagine how scary and heartbreaking it is to see T so poorly.
I hope the do send him home today / tomorrow at the same time as being absolutely sure he won't need to come back.
I hear you on the 'don't want to put him down'. I'm sure he doesn't want you to either and loves your warmth and your love and your smell as much as you love his baby breath on your face. 
It sounds like things are slowly improving and getting better despite the odd set back here and there. I'm sure if you think back to his birth you'll agree he's coming on leaps and bounds!

So much love to you and T DHime. Please stop in again soon and let us know how it's all going. Maybe a pic of the little man when he's finally home?


----------



## ilovepiano

Uhm getting a little bit excited, i just found a slightly pinkish cm..... i looked at it twice, not very pinkish, so my eyes can be tricking me, i'm slightly cramping today, (maybe it's bowels - i don't recognise anything during the Tww). What do you think? 7dpo, i hope it's not a false alarm again! If it is a false alarm this month we're off to testing. i don't want to waste more time!


----------



## Coconuts

Could be IB?! I hope this is it. Will be watching this space!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

piano good luck!:thumbup: i hope this is it for you!

dhime i am sorry about your little one but so happy everything else is going well! Yes we would love to always see pictures!

well still on bcp can't wait for this cycle to be overwith and start again! crazy how fast time goes when you know you can't concieve during that month while on bcp! :nope:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Could be IB?! I hope this is it. Will be watching this space!!!!

I wish it is Coco! saw nothing else. it was like a creamy white cm, with a little pink tinge - now i'm not even sure what i've seen previously lol!



joeys3453 said:


> piano good luck!:thumbup: i hope this is it for you!

Thanks Joeys, i hope so too!! this time we just used a little preseed during bd - but only once on the first time we "danced". we'll see. I can test on Monday coming - my birthday, i hope i won't ruin it.


----------



## GirlBlue

Dhime....my prayers are with you and Tristan. He's adorable (and so is your cut by the way). I will definitely be praying for speedy recovery.:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Not. even. close. BUB! FML :nope:](*,)


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> Not. even. close. BUB! FML :nope:](*,)

:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Lola. I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Question Ladies:

When you are using OPKs, do you test twice daily or just once?

When we started we were testing once a day and always managed to catch a smile. Last month we did twice while trying the SMEP. This month we went back to once. We try to test at the same time every day but for whatever reason...no pos OPK. I got to thinking about it and the pos last month was a negative when she tested 12 hrs later. So, in theory we could miss the pos only doing it once a day but we use the digi smiles and they aren't cheap so I was trying to save money by doing it the way we always have. 

Thoughts?

Ideas?

Suggestions?


----------



## Coconuts

Get some IC dip strip cheapies, test twice a day, if you see what you think is a pos or an almost, break out the smileys to check for a day or two. For this reason all use a pee catcher and dip the test, that way you still have some of the same pee to dip other tests in. You might actually SAVE smileys this way only using them on and around O day and not too far in advance.
One month I got loads of cheapies and dipped one pretty much every time I peed. I found my magic hour was between 3 and 5pm so from then on I'd just do OPKs then. I assumed my surge and metabolism was on the same kind of clock each month.

I say go the cheapie / smiley combo that way you save cash and won't miss it whenever it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Did you manage to get any insems in this month regardless or is it a wasted cycle now. Nice early O and a fab rise though. Well done DP x


----------



## LeahMSta

We have been inseminating every other day since cd14. We are going to continue for at least a few more insems. I'll have to add cheapy OPKs to next month's conception shopping list. Thanks Coco!!


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Question Ladies:
> 
> When you are using OPKs, do you test twice daily or just once?
> 
> When we started we were testing once a day and always managed to catch a smile. Last month we did twice while trying the SMEP. This month we went back to once. We try to test at the same time every day but for whatever reason...no pos OPK. I got to thinking about it and the pos last month was a negative when she tested 12 hrs later. So, in theory we could miss the pos only doing it once a day but we use the digi smiles and they aren't cheap so I was trying to save money by doing it the way we always have.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> Suggestions?


I have used OPKS several times a day but what i found was that if i was - at noon, i was also - at 2, 4 and 10 PM so i stopped wasting the derned things because i must have come + sometime during the night :shrug:


----------



## ilovepiano

Haha Lola you made me laugh with the "derned things" :)

i'm just bored. not feeling anything particular - for a change. i've only been very very grumpy and emotional. a roller coaster is really nothing beside my mood-changes!! lol! - (poor hubby)


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies!
SO here we are on cd21 with absolutley no idea what is going on. DPs chart is a mess. FF says o happened sometime between cd11 and 20....thanks, that's helpful. :nope: I don't know if we should keep insems up or just settle in and wait :shrug: This has been, by far, our least informed cycle. I need to get my groove back and return to being the conception guru soon. :haha: Now I know Coco has said when in doubt hump it out but after those leaping temp rises, does anyone think it is even needed? AGH!!!!! :wacko: I am so confused.


----------



## ilovepiano

i don't know what to tell you Leah....!


----------



## Coconuts

I'd say no. Maaaaaaaaaybe one more but I think, if you plug in another high temp tomorrow, FF's about to give you your crosshairs for CD18 / 19. Probably 19 seeing as it hasn't put them yet. I don't think the chart is a mess.

This is a mess. After 4 months charting WTT this what what I got on our first month TTC. :hissy: It actually started me on the road to hoohaa temping.....

Hold on the link goes to my BFP chart :gun:


----------



## Coconuts

Here's my mess. I think you've got a clear O Leah x
 



Attached Files:







mess.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LeahMSta

You just made my day Coco!! Thank you. I was feeling a bit hopeless and like the whole thing was a lost cause. You have lifted my spirits. Sorry to be such a gloomy gus. As you know it's not my usual disposition but I am feeling a little overwheled right now. You just took a huge chunk of frustration off of my plate. Oh....and that chart WAS a hot mess. LOL!


----------



## Coconuts

Def not a lost cause. You're learning the hard way that anything is possible in TTC. Mad chart, temps that don't match with a +OPK, OPKs that don't match with temps (see your chart this month), perfect charts with triphasic patterns that end with AF and you'll find a bagillion BFP charts in the FF gallery with crap temps / drops and crashes that still result in a BFP. Everything we do to try and get a handle on in is neither an art or a science, it's a best guess at what's going on. I don't think I'm wrong when I say our reproductive system is the least understood, we know what should happen and what does happen but I don't think we really understand 'how' our body knows to start these different processes and how widely our individual bodies can function outside of those parameters. It's called the 'miracle' of life a reason.
Don't freak out about the -OPK. You may simply have just missed it. Doesn't mean it didn't happen. Or maybe you had a weaker surge that didn't trigger the OPK but was enough to get the egg out regardless. :shrug: We temp and OPK and hope it all lines up. You're temp rise is your best clue showing O actually happened. And looking at your chart, I'd say it has. As always, a few more temps will help to paint a clearer picture (hence when in doubt, hump it out) but you're all only human, I'm sure burn out exists for insem-er as well as BDers. For what it's worth, I think you've O'd. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Another cycle of Femara--I think Femara has overstayed its usefulness--I dont get it. My eggs are the right size, my lining is perfect, dr says my O is like clockwork--and ive only got 3 more months of medication before we have to stop...last cycle IUI was ON the day I O'd....its a GD greek tragedy


----------



## Coconuts

So frustrating Lola!!!!!! Just keep going. I love your signature quote. It's exactly the right thing for everyone in every moment. :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Coco, You are the best cheerleader! I read my wife your posts from earlier and she chuckled and said she was so happy to have your knowledge and humor in our corner!


----------



## Coconuts

Leah. Are those cross hairs I see for CD18?? Didn't someone on here say that's what would happen?? :rofl:
did you take out the OPK results? FF's such a doubting debbie with those dotted crosshairs. You guys can sit back and 'relax' now.

This guys stands in for me while I'm away from BnB
Goooooooooooooooooo conCEPTION!!!!

https://www.funnyfidos.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/funny-dog-picture-cheerleader.jpg


----------



## onebumpplease

Coco, I agree you're awsome :D

This TTC is on top of me right now, proper weighing me down. I'm hoping to shrug it off over the next week, AF is due on Tue and I know it's coming, started spotting yesterday, it's continuing today (13dpo). Cycle 9, I want to be upbeat and believe in the possibility that I can get pregnant, that is my goal for cycle 9. Fx'd.

I really hope someone is going to bring us an overdue BFP. It would make me smile :)


----------



## timeforababy

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is well? Glad you got your crosshairs leah.


Sorry Lola :( big hugs.

I'm trying to stay away from babyandbump as I was getting a bit obsessed and it's not helping. I havent temped yet this month. I also just recoverd from my cold so that's that.

Met a friend yesterday who told me a mutual friend just gave birth to a baby boy. Awesome. I went and bought loads of benefit cosmetics to make myself feel better.

I'm going to cancel going to a wedding because I cannot be around pregnant people. I can't be nice and happy and cheerful. Le sigh. Two more month and I can start making appointments for the dr. We have just spent shitloads of money this month on plane tickets, visas and house renovations. Then dr's and hopefully someone who will help.


----------



## onebumpplease

timeforababy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is well? Glad you got your crosshairs leah.
> 
> 
> Sorry Lola :( big hugs.
> 
> I'm trying to stay away from babyandbump as I was getting a bit obsessed and it's not helping. I havent temped yet this month. I also just recoverd from my cold so that's that.
> 
> Met a friend yesterday who told me a mutual friend just gave birth to a baby boy. Awesome. I went and bought loads of benefit cosmetics to make myself feel better.
> 
> I'm going to cancel going to a wedding because I cannot be around pregnant people. I can't be nice and happy and cheerful. Le sigh. Two more month and I can start making appointments for the dr. We have just spent shitloads of money this month on plane tickets, visas and house renovations. Then dr's and hopefully someone who will help.

I understand. Look after yourself and do what you have to do. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Time, BnB can get a bit like that. I think most of us come and go from it, we'll all still be here for you when you pop back. :hugs:

Onebump :blush: Thanks sugar. Your chart looks so good though. Is it really good spotting or just a bit? Either way spotting isn't AF so I'm bringing out the pompoms (or my doggy sub) for these last few days just in case. I had IB with both my pregnancies. Boiled my mooncup in preparation both times!!!! :dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

i tested today at 11dpo, of course :BFN: it's never going to happen. going for tests asap. i'm fed up of feeling bitchy.


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> i tested today at 11dpo, of course :BFN: it's never going to happen. going for tests asap. i'm fed up of feeling bitchy.

I hear ya. Im calling this one--for me--its never going to happen. Im going to continue for my hubs, he deserves a child of his own, but for me, im looking forward to January, a new year, no more pills, no more temping, just housecalls and home inspections because we are going to start adoption papers. :coffee:


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh lola! at least it's still difficult but you can look forward to offering a better life to a child. we cannot even afford adoption. it's too costly. so it's either ours or nothing. However, today i'm very moody and pessimistic even more than usual. So i can't really say that it's never going to happen before i do some tests, and hubby will too, if the doc agrees to do them as after all we haven't been trying for long. let's say we've been trying for about 4 months, 2 of them with the CBFM. Don't know what else to do. I never thought i'd be in this situation, i always thought they'd come, somewhat magically!


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> Oh lola! at least it's still difficult but you can look forward to offering a better life to a child. we cannot even afford adoption. it's too costly. so it's either ours or nothing. However, today i'm very moody and pessimistic even more than usual. So i can't really say that it's never going to happen before i do some tests, and hubby will too, if the doc agrees to do them as after all we haven't been trying for long. let's say we've been trying for about 4 months, 2 of them with the CBFM. Don't know what else to do. I never thought i'd be in this situation, i always thought they'd come, somewhat magically!


Where are you? Are you in the US? We are going through the state, they require a "deposit" but they handle all the legal fees and what not, and when the placement is final, you get that money back. Some states, NY for instance, only require you to have a lawyer for the legal issues.


----------



## ilovepiano

No Lola i'm at the opposite side of the world lol! - Malta (Europe)


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> No Lola i'm at the opposite side of the world lol! - Malta (Europe)

Do you have a government run adoption agency or is it all private?


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: I love piano :hugs: There is no getting away from how disappointing a BFN is. It hurts so bad. That thrown in with all the bumps and BFPs that surround TTC can be so painful. For me my main up has been 'meeting' some pretty special ladies here on BnB.

Lola I know that adoption is something I want to do. In an ideal world I would be able to have one child of my own before adopting. Either way I definitely see it in my future. Although I appreciate it isn't an easy process either.

Coco, I had a bit of bloody discharge yesterday, a fair bit on my pants, but it went away, nothing else for the rest of the day. Woke up to pinkish cm and have had some brown cm, but all on tp rather than on pants. I 'feel' out. Hate symptom spotting because it has caused me to have real major disappointments when AF shows, but I have to be honest I've noticed things. I have had a funny taste in my mouth all day, food or drink hasn't taken it away. I've had strange shooting pains, not like my usual pains. No real cramping, have had the odd twinge, but not sort of consistent like normal. However over the last 10 months I have noticed that new symptoms DON'T equal a BFP, so am not letting it get to me. Need to be honest that I have noticed these things on top of the usual stuff.


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> :hugs: .
> 
> Lola I know that adoption is something I want to do. In an ideal world I would be able to have one child of my own before adopting. Either way I definitely see it in my future. Although I appreciate it isn't an easy process either.
> 
> However over the last 10 months I have noticed that new symptoms DON'T equal a BFP, so am not letting it get to me. Need to be honest that I have noticed these things on top of the usual stuff.

adoption isnt easy and soemtimes its a long wait, sometimes not long at all! As far as symptoms, i bet i have had every PG symptom known to man and still not BFP. The last 2 cycles i have had no AF symptoms at all--no cramps, no grumpies-or not AS grumpy, i have had ugly breakouts, not a single cramps in sight, with longer heavier periods than ive had in a very long time. This cycle my progesterone was low so i knew i wouldnt get BFP this time, i just hope it goes back up next cycle, and my LP was shorter than is has been in about 6 months!


----------



## Coconuts

*Lola*, wow! Adoption could be really amazing.. It IS amazing! I met an adoptive mum on another thread today, she is just so in love with her kids. She said it was a long and difficult process but worth every second to have those kids with her now! A mother's love is a mother's love, no matter how her children come to her. :cloud9:

*Onebump*, I hope these symptoms have something to them. You're wise to keep one foot on the ground but some months it's quite hard when you're heart's running away with your head. Will you be testing tomorrow????? :dust: I'd be going crazy if I were you. Probably peed on 28 sticks by now too.


----------



## Coconuts

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PIANO!!
:cake::cake::cake:
It's 00.44 here so I thought I'd be the first to get my congrats in.
I hope the freakin' BFN won't ruin your day too much. Will you test again in the morning? 11DPO is still early..........
I know it feels like an eternity, I think my 4th month TTC was when I started crying when AF came. Believe me when I say at our age it's still normal to be trying after 4 months. Everything could well be totally fine, it's just a waiting game. If getting tests is what you need then do it, why not. But lie to your doctor about how long you've been trying or they might just send you away to come back in a few more months.

I hope you have a lovely day and get spoiled rotten.

:cake:


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> No Lola i'm at the opposite side of the world lol! - Malta (Europe)
> 
> Do you have a government run adoption agency or is it all private?Click to expand...

I think there are both, but the procedure requires thousands of  which we don't have. So it's not even an option.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PIANO!!
> :cake::cake::cake:
> It's 00.44 here so I thought I'd be the first to get my congrats in.
> I hope the freakin' BFN won't ruin your day too much. Will you test again in the morning? 11DPO is still early..........
> I know it feels like an eternity, I think my 4th month TTC was when I started crying when AF came. Believe me when I say at our age it's still normal to be trying after 4 months. Everything could well be totally fine, it's just a waiting game. If getting tests is what you need then do it, why not. But lie to your doctor about how long you've been trying or they might just send you away to come back in a few more months.
> 
> I hope you have a lovely day and get spoiled rotten.
> 
> :cake:

Lol thanks Coco!! :)

feeling better today, although our dog did not let us sleep tonight!!! he woke us up at 2.30am and there was no way to convince him to go to sleep. we couldn't leave him bark as it would disturb the neighbours. 

About tests, i want to know if there's something wrong with me, since i'm having very tiring/painful periods, check hubbys Sperm count and if maybe i am too acidic down there, maybe i'm killing the :spermy: ! these first. then we'll see how to continue. my doc did not even want me to buy a cbfm, but that's not his business lol!


----------



## ilovepiano

This cycle breast pain is very late, it's just started now - felt it only a little bit, but today it's more. maybe everything is late?


----------



## Coconuts

What are you birthday plans?


----------



## joeys3453

yes happy birthday piano!

how is everyone doing today? i had to work this weekend so wasn't on the computer at all! got about 2 weeks left of bcp!:happydance: then on to our 7th IUI! haha hopefully it will be a good one after everything we have done so far.

time :hugs: I am sorry you are going through this along with everyone else I just don't see why it has to be so difficult to get pregnant when we are so wanting to have a :baby:

Coco thanks for being here and our cheerleader!!!! how are you feeling?


----------



## ilovepiano

No plans really Coco.

Thanks Joeys :)


----------



## Coconuts

Fine thanks Joeys! Since the 'did I loose my mucous plug?' scare all has been fine and dandy. :cloud9: Thinking about taking up knitting so I can knit her a blanket.

I really loved this thread when I was TTC and I'm finding it hard to step back. I do feel like I shouldn't be here anymore but I'm so involved with you guys, I want your BFPs so much for you all, I just can't leave here. I hope my pregnancy sig isn't rubbing to much salt in anyone's wounds or anything???? I do understand how hard and emotional TTC can be and seeing pregnancy tickers everywhere can be really crap sometimes so I'm glad you let me and like me clinging on in here :hugs:

(If anyone would prefer this to be a pregnancy free zone, PM me and I'll slip off, or at least silently stalk or something.)


----------



## onebumpplease

Coconuts said:


> Fine thanks Joeys! Since the 'did I loose my mucous plug?' scare all has been fine and dandy. :cloud9: Thinking about taking up knitting so I can knit her a blanket.
> 
> I really loved this thread when I was TTC and I'm finding it hard to step back. I do feel like I shouldn't be here anymore but I'm so involved with you guys, I want your BFPs so much for you all, I just can't leave here. I hope my pregnancy sig isn't rubbing to much salt in anyone's wounds or anything???? I do understand how hard and emotional TTC can be and seeing pregnancy tickers everywhere can be really crap sometimes so I'm glad you let me and like me clinging on in here :hugs:
> 
> (If anyone would prefer this to be a pregnancy free zone, PM me and I'll slip off, or at least silently stalk or something.)

I understand your reservations and if any of the other ladies feel like that. I just want to make it known that I love all your help and support TTC :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

i couldn't miss piano's birthday so happy birthday!!!

my parents sent me loads of chinese herbs to take but with no instructions. lol


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> i couldn't miss piano's birthday so happy birthday!!!
> 
> my parents sent me loads of chinese herbs to take but with no instructions. lol

Aww you're so sweet time, tks! :)

can't you find some instructions over the internet? do you have to make tea, boil them or burn them lol!:haha:


I am slightly spotting light brown tonight. i think AF is round the corner. if she shows up tomorrow this will have been a 25 day cycle which is the shortest it has ever been for me, but it has happened every once in a while. - crazy hormones!!!


----------



## joeys3453

coco yes I love having you hear because hearing your struggle and you have such good advice also! 

how is everyone feeling? I am ready to stop taking bcp and get on with this already!


----------



## LeahMSta

Happy birthday Ilovepiano!!!


Coco, you already know I adore having you here!

Time, that is something I would do. So eager to help that I am of very little help. LOL! I hope you get those instructions too!

Joeys, I bet it is weird to be taking a month off (especially since it wasn't your idea) Keep your chin up. Maybe the BCP will work like hitting the reset button :)

This cycle has been one thing after another. Yesterday-for the first time in 11 years- DW and I we miserable and sick together. We caught some sort of tummy virus. Unfortunately I had to be seen in the emergency room because I couldn't hold down some super important medicine. So this month we've had a head and chest cold, some neurological issues with me, stomach flu and a trip to the ER. Inevitably because this cycle has been non stop chaos and pandemonium, it will be our BFP. HAHAHA!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Thank you Leah! :)

i'm still having that spotting since Monday, it's not blood but it seems like dark discharge - dark yellow/brown. never had this before. today i'm v uncomfortable like AF is round the corner, so i think t's just taking its time before bursting out! If i see anything more weird, i'll have to speak to the doc again. i hope nothing's wrong (no more polypses pls....!)


----------



## ilovepiano

Ladies, just a quick question, however not raising my hopes. i'm having pain on my left side (could be bowels as well) but i am also having back pain, in the centre like something is pressing on my spinal bone at the end centre of my back (in the arch). does this mean anything to you? i'm 14dpo today. Maybe they're all linked to AF. Remember, i had a BFN at 11dpo and i've been spotting like dark yellowish/light brown discharge since Monday - sorry if TMI but have to explain myself lol!


----------



## ilovepiano

Update:- i went to the bathroom about 30 minutes ago, the spot i found was fresh, darker in colour than before and it looks like cm with blood, so i think it is AF, and it is painful again!!! and i bought a preg test just in case but i think it'll remain safely sealed in the box for next time.


----------



## LeahMSta

:hugs: I'm sorry piano. I hope the discomfort eases up for you soon.


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry piano. I hope the discomfort eases up for you soon.

It was really painful in the afternoon, but now it's better. However i'm now having brown spots therefore it is AF unfortunately! off to the next cycle...


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry piano. I hope the discomfort eases up for you soon.
> 
> It was really painful in the afternoon, but now it's better. However i'm now having brown spots therefore it is AF unfortunately! off to the next cycle...Click to expand...

oh how awful for you. What CD are you on? is AF late? after My first IUI i could FEEL my uterus contracting, GASPING really before there was any blood. the last 2 cycles i have had NO cramping at all, no clotting at all. I wish pain free AF for everyone! Its a sad thing, but the cramp-free ness of it makes it sooo much easier lol


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> oh how awful for you. What CD are you on? is AF late? after My first IUI i could FEEL my uterus contracting, GASPING really before there was any blood. the last 2 cycles i have had NO cramping at all, no clotting at all. I wish pain free AF for everyone! Its a sad thing, but the cramp-free ness of it makes it sooo much easier lol

Hi Lola, it was Cd 27 yesterday if not mistaken. so i was never pregnant in the first place. i wonder what's wrong! and yes it is becoming very painful, every cycle is a nightmare. I will speak to the doc again, maybe he'll dig out something else lol! yesterday i had an early night, i took two painkillers and crashed at 10pm. slept through all the night! i was exhausted - all AF's fault! i wonder why i'm always so exhausted as from a day before (apart from killer-moods from a week before!)


----------



## Coconuts

Sorry about AF Piano. :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> Sorry about AF Piano. :hugs:

Tks coco, there's nothing i can do at the moment apart from "ouching" every time it hurts lol!:haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

ilovepiano I'm sorry you have to suffer so, it's bad enough getting AF. Maybe we can celebrate together next month :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

onebumpplease said:


> ilovepiano I'm sorry you have to suffer so, it's bad enough getting AF. Maybe we can celebrate together next month :hugs::hugs:

I wish i had a genie handy that would grant us this wish lol! finally the flow is decreasing, but today i am feeling sharp pains on my left side, exactly from where the AF pains started. i hope it's not a blocked tube or something!


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! 11dpo and waiting.Even though we had a small temp dip yesterday, it perked back up today so that is encouraging. We are not testing early this month. In fact, we have decided that there will be no peeing on sticks until there is a reason to from here on out. I think that the first few months it was fun trying to get that BFP as early as possible. Now it feel like a waste of money and it is depressing to see BFNs. So our original plan was to test tomorrow but I think we are going to try and wait until next Sunday. DW has no symptoms to speak of. She says she just feels a bit crampy which as we all know can go either way. I guess there isn't much to do except to wait and see.


----------



## LolaM

:coffee: we need a smiley that drums his fingers


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol! :)


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies how is everyone doing? i am ok had a great weekend it was nice and relaxing. Can't believe that sept is almost done. where does the time go!:dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

Sometimes I think TTC makes time drag and at others it makes it fly. I think I'm always wishing my life away, looking forward to O and then to the BFP that doesn't arrive.

Am doing ok, had a busy weekend so have stayed off the boards, it has helped me to feel a bit more relaxed. I haven't been temping and haven't decided if I will temp tomorrow or not. Considering somewhere between NTNP and TTC this month. I know I can't ignore the fact I'm trying, but thinking of not monitoring. and just BDing when we want. Just one month, not sure if I will stay that way even for the whole month. Just feel like I need a bit of a break.


----------



## joeys3453

onebumpplease said:


> Sometimes I think TTC makes time drag and at others it makes it fly. I think I'm always wishing my life away, looking forward to O and then to the BFP that doesn't arrive.
> 
> Am doing ok, had a busy weekend so have stayed off the boards, it has helped me to feel a bit more relaxed. I haven't been temping and haven't decided if I will temp tomorrow or not. Considering somewhere between NTNP and TTC this month. I know I can't ignore the fact I'm trying, but thinking of not monitoring. and just BDing when we want. Just one month, not sure if I will stay that way even for the whole month. Just feel like I need a bit of a break.

oh onebump i totally agree. With having to do bcp this month really was kind of nice and relaxing. Granted hd and I didn't BD that much but it was nice not stressing on when we had to or what not to eat or drink and all that other stuff. It was nice not having to go to the dr like every week worring if i missed O or didn't have enough follies or anything like that. So in a way it is a good stress reliever just taking a month off if you can or at least try! :shrug: I am hoping af will be here this week i start the white bcp tomorrow so hoping I will get it during that time. Plus hd is going to be gone next month the 23rd so hoping we do the IUI before then!


----------



## onebumpplease

joeys3453 said:


> oh onebump i totally agree. With having to do bcp this month really was kind of nice and relaxing. Granted hd and I didn't BD that much but it was nice not stressing on when we had to or what not to eat or drink and all that other stuff. It was nice not having to go to the dr like every week worring if i missed O or didn't have enough follies or anything like that. So in a way it is a good stress reliever just taking a month off if you can or at least try! :shrug: I am hoping af will be here this week i start the white bcp tomorrow so hoping I will get it during that time. Plus hd is going to be gone next month the 23rd so hoping we do the IUI before then!

Well that's the way I'll look at it, obviously I'm trying, but just not making a big effort, no extra vits, just the basic. No honey and cinnamon, no preseed, no fertilitea. Some caffeine too. I think if nothing else I'll be more motivated by the time it gets to next month...
Joeys hope AF doesn't hang around then as the sooner she comes, the quicker you can move on to your BFP IUI ;) fx'd


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies!
Well our post O temps are playing with my emotions. It is all up and then down. We are 12 dpo today and we had another small dip. Today was our original testing date but we are going to wait til next Sunday to test. 
It's nice to see a bit of activity on the thread. I have missed updates from you ladies. Baby dust all around.


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies!
> Well our post O temps are playing with my emotions. It is all up and then down. We are 12 dpo today and we had another small dip. Today was our original testing date but we are going to wait til next Sunday to test.
> It's nice to see a bit of activity on the thread. I have missed updates from you ladies. Baby dust all around.

Well just remember you've had GREAT temps before that only led to a :BFN: so fingers crossed something different is a good sign.


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Onebump. That is a GREAT way to look at it. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

im having crap luck this cycle. Called to schedule my iui for 10 tomorrow AM. got a call at one that my dr wouldnt be in the office because, of all things, his wife is having a baby, and i could go with another dr or reschedule for Wed at 10 and hope my dr returns or i can go with another dr, which im not too keen on because MY dr is familiar with my situation.


----------



## ilovepiano

just popped in to say good morning, today it's the first day of using cbfm - Cd6.


----------



## joeys3453

well hello everyone it has been pretty quiet on here lately. How is everyone doing with their cycles? I am still on the last week of BCP's and waiting for af to show so we can get ready for the 7th iui!!!!:dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1 here ladies. We are bummed but saw it coming. We have talked it out and decided to start making Dr appointments to get her HSG done and such but we are going to do 1 last cycle before all of the craziness begins. SO this cycle we will do pretty much like last and do an SMEP-ish every other day insem but we will start on cd12 or 14. DW is prepared to take on being the fertility ginuea pig and being poked probed and proded. I am a lucky lady.


----------



## LolaM

IUI in 1 hour. Hubs just dropped off his stuff


----------



## onebumpplease

LolaM said:


> IUI in 1 hour. Hubs just dropped off his stuff

So does that mean you are going with another doctor?

:hugs:Leah:hugs: I hate CD1. It HURTS so much!!! Your DW is a star, hopefully you won't make it to that HSG though due to the appearance of that illusive line :thumbup:

Joeys, I am so hoping the BCP did what it had to do and you are ready, ready ready ready for that sticky bean.

Ilovepiano, here's hoping the CBFM does the trick this cycle :flower:


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> IUI in 1 hour. Hubs just dropped off his stuff
> 
> So does that mean you are going with another doctor?
> :flower:Click to expand...


nope, our dr was in today and he had a rough time finding my uteri because i have alot of CM this time, so i guess thats a good thing. Im on the couch now, watching A Baby Story.


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> IUI in 1 hour. Hubs just dropped off his stuff
> 
> So does that mean you are going with another doctor?
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope, our dr was in today and he had a rough time finding my uteri because i have alot of CM this time, so i guess thats a good thing. Im on the couch now, watching A Baby Story.Click to expand...

:happydance: Perfect. Now swim guys....SWIM :spermy:


----------



## onebumpplease

LolaM said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> IUI in 1 hour. Hubs just dropped off his stuff
> 
> So does that mean you are going with another doctor?
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope, our dr was in today and he had a rough time finding my uteri because i have alot of CM this time, so i guess thats a good thing. Im on the couch now, watching A Baby Story.Click to expand...

Oh please please please, that sounds so promising Lola. Hope your doc has lots of babydust kicking about since the birth of his child ;)


----------



## ilovepiano

LolaM said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> IUI in 1 hour. Hubs just dropped off his stuff
> 
> So does that mean you are going with another doctor?
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope, our dr was in today and he had a rough time finding my uteri because i have alot of CM this time, so i guess thats a good thing. Im on the couch now, watching A Baby Story.Click to expand...

Good Luck Lola!!!!!!!!!!!! Swim :spermy: wish you a good journey and that you arrive safe and sound! :) :hugs: Lola! :)


----------



## joeys3453

onebump - thanks! hope the bcp did what it needed it. i guess only time will tell and i will try not to stress about stuff. it really s out of our hands after the IUI. :shrug:

leah I am sorry about cd1 that is the worst!:hugs:

piano how are you doing?

how is everyone else doing? coco how are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> piano how are you doing?

just a little heartburn from the water crackers i've eaten. i did not risk eating anything else lol! going to doc in about 3 hrs time. otherwise i'm ok. cd8 and bored


----------



## ilovepiano

Update, sorry i forgot to write down yesterday. Doc suspects it's either IBS or food intollerance. he gave me some meds to restore the gut flora. we'll see how it goes or i'll have to go for tests (i would have preferred doing them already). It doesn't seem to be something alarming thank God!


----------



## Coconuts

Lola, I've got everything crossed for you!!! :dust:

Leah, bah to the witch, I'm sorry she found you. Hope you're moving into this new cycle with new hope and positive vibes. :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

piano i am sorry you are having to go through that! I hope you get better soon!

coco!!! how are you?:hugs:

Well i think AF is showing up i am starting to get cramps and brown spotting
:happydance: so that means start of new cycle!


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay Joeys, one of those rare occasions we welcome AF :happydance:

You can do it ;)


----------



## joeys3453

onebump! yes that is correct. it was a nice break also so glad to stop taking the bcp now! I will now be taking letrazole for 10 days then after i do the iui then i will take estradiol 3x a day along with progesterone suppositories 2x a day, metformin 3x a day, iron pill, prenatal pill, b100 complex and prenatal with dha. whew!:dohh: that is a lot of pills!


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Joeys, i'm already feeling better but still not 100%. i am worried. I will ask for tests so that i can put my mind at rest hopefully.

By the way, EWCM today, CD 9 i think i'd better get ready for the monthly race!


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> onebump! yes that is correct. it was a nice break also so glad to stop taking the bcp now! I will now be taking letrazole for 10 days then after i do the iui then i will take estradiol 3x a day along with progesterone suppositories 2x a day, metformin 3x a day, iron pill, prenatal pill, b100 complex and prenatal with dha. whew!:dohh: that is a lot of pills!

:thumbup: You are a pharmacy like me! :haha: I am so happy that you are onto a new cycle. Buckets of baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Coconuts

joeys3453 said:


> coco!!! how are you?:hugs:
> 
> Well i think AF is showing up i am starting to get cramps and brown spotting
> :happydance: so that means start of new cycle!

Doing well thanks J! Hit the 20 week mark yesterday!!! Can't quite believe we're halfway already.
I've taken up knitting - did I say that already? So my BnB time has been slashed. I'm making some baby things for her. A knitted patchwork blanket and a cuddle cocoon.
Look how cute this is for goodness sakes!!!! fusia and lime for G.
 



Attached Files:







cuddle cocoon with hat.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sunnysun

Ciao bella
Happy 20 weeks! A lovely bambina on the way, CONGRATULAZIONI!!


----------



## Coconuts

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!

*Congraulation Sunny on your little sweet pea!!!!!!!!!!!*

Long time no hear, I was going to ask how you are but I see you're doing brilliantly.
Staying of the scary first trimester boards I hope. They're way to paniky and scary for me. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

:wave: Coco! what you're knitting is so cute!! i can't knit unfortunately, everything comes out warped lol! :)

I'm on Cd 10 and CBFM is still on low when y'day i had what seemed to me like EWCM! :shrug: don't know what's happening.


----------



## joeys3453

coco that does look absouletly adorable! you will have to take a picture of it when you are all finished!

I go in for my day 3 u/s but my dr is gone this week so have to do it with a different one. HOpe it goes well with her. I have a feeling this cycle is going to go fast which means there won't be lots of time to think about ttc and worring about anything. friday hd's friend is getting married and then next weekend i work then i start coaching 7th grade girls basketball on the 15th so that will help the time go by really fast!:dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies! My week of freedom from ttc is coming to an end. We are doing another SMEP cycle starting on Wednesday so I have a week or 2 of trying to schedule the 3 of us (dw, donor and i) for insems. I am glad to say that it seems that planning another SMEP cycle has lifted DW spirits. She is feeling a bit gloomy about having to see a fertility specialist. I was not able to get her an appointment until November so I think the "doing everything we possibly can" approach is what is called for this cycle. I hope, mostly for her sake, that we get a sticky one this cycle and can just call and cancel the Dr appt. 

Hope all is well with everyone!!

Coco: that cocoon is about the cutest thing I've seen. I love it!


----------



## timeforababy

Hey everyone :) 

did I miss anything? We are coming to the end of our cycle break. I've got my bad bad cramps 10 days before AF is due so guess they must be ovulation cramps (am I the only one with O cramps worse than AF cramps?). Will be back again with all the usual but it's safe to say I'm pretty clockwork and getting pregnant isn't happening :)


----------



## joeys3453

time i am sorry. but having O cramps are kind of good then you know when you are ovulating! :shrug: i get cramps pretty much from O till AF!:dohh: I just went to the dr today and did day 3 u/s and started taking letrozole 2x a day for 10 days and go back next monday for mid cycle u/s so i am really hoping this all worked and we can get a bfp???:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

crap, Ive just deleted my chart for this cycle--ooops! good thing ive already O'd. Hubs and I have agreed that no matter what happens int he next few months, we will not be reverting to birth control pf any kind again.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi there, CD13 finally.... can't wait for the TWW lol! i've had enough :sex: already  (actually only twice but i get sore lol! Y'day after bd i used some lubricant on the outside - water based, and it relieved my discomfort, i'm feeling ok this morn!)

Ooops Lola, lucky that you have already O'd at lest you did not miss that! Where's your head?! :)


----------



## timeforababy

thanks joeys!! 

I was up half the night with the pain. I took diclofenec but it only relieved it for a few hours. I'm going to try and make an appt with the dr later today for the next few weeks. 

Hope your pill popping produces a baby!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Ouch Time!! was it that bad?!


----------



## joeys3453

piano i hope you are feeling better and I know what you mean it is kind of nice during the tww because you ujust feel like you have to bd all the time! :dohh:

time I am sorry you are feeling bad and yes make an appointment hopefully they can help!

well i am doing ok today on cd 4. started taking letrozole so that is good take it for 10 days. so i guess they are talking about possible snow on thursday or friday! :nope:


----------



## ilovepiano

Yeah, forced Bd is not nice! and yesterday even more as hubby finished the deed without me starting lol!!! I was sort of, uhmmm... Hello?!!! :haha:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies! It sounds like there is plenty of BD going on. We start insems tomorrow. We are doing another SMEP cycle. It seems I have lost my knack for trying something "new" every cycle. This time we are recycling. LOL! I am just really hoping for my DW sake that this is our cycle. She is convinced that she is "defective" somehow because we haven't had our BFP yet and I know that it may just be something simple but for her sake I would love for it to just happen. Not to mention that this is our 12 yr anniversary on the 25th and I think that a BFP would be a great way to celebrate. :)


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies! It sounds like there is plenty of BD going on. We start insems tomorrow. We are doing another SMEP cycle. It seems I have lost my knack for trying something "new" every cycle. This time we are recycling. LOL! I am just really hoping for my DW sake that this is our cycle. She is convinced that she is "defective" somehow because we haven't had our BFP yet and I know that it may just be something simple but for her sake I would love for it to just happen. Not to mention that this is our 12 yr anniversary on the 25th and I think that a BFP would be a great way to celebrate. :)

12 years, aw that's lovely I hope it's your month.

Time :hi: nice to see you around.

Keep up the BDing girls, sounds like it's all going well (as well as it can at this stage!) Same for me, I'm not 'trying' this month, but must be around O time, have got some BDing in, but non babymaking friendly positions, so no great hope.


----------



## ilovepiano

Gaah i'm in a really bad mood. i cannot find a paper i know i had very recently. it used to be in my purse but it's nowhere to be seen. i've been saving it for more than a year and now that i need it i cannot find it :cry:

EDIT:- FOUND IT :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## timeforababy

Leah: good luck with your SMEP!!

ilovepiano : at least you got the spermies :)

The pain is still here. :( have a dr appt for fri AM. I'm really starting to really HATE socialised medicine. 

The worst thing is that they have got worse as I have lost weight/got more fit. Maybe my body NEEDS to be overweight? lol


----------



## LeahMSta

timeforababy said:


> Leah: good luck with your SMEP!!
> 
> ilovepiano : at least you got the spermies :)
> 
> The pain is still here. :( have a dr appt for fri AM. I'm really starting to really HATE socialised medicine.
> 
> The worst thing is that they have got worse as I have lost weight/got more fit. Maybe my body NEEDS to be overweight? lol


My professional opinion:winkwink: is to go eat a cheese burger....STAT! :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

timeforababy said:


> ilovepiano : at least you got the spermies :)

Lol what are you talking about, i was talking about, i was talking about not finding something i had but then i found it later :)

I did nto BD y'day i was knackered! :sleep:


----------



## timeforababy

:) everyone's gone all quiet on here!

Happy birthday to me, 33 today. I was going to POAS to see if I can add to my bday joy but realised it would make it worse. AF due in 2 days.

I went to see the GP who thinks I have IBS because of those cramps I get around O-time. I think she's wrong and I have endo/cysts but she won't hear any of it. I think I will switch my GP to the one my hubby sees.


----------



## ilovepiano

I hope you have a specially nice day Time :)

i've gone quiet as i've lost my enthusiasm, and it means i'm more calm as well :)


----------



## joeys3453

:cake::wine:HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!:hugs: I hope yo have a wonderful birthday and you know i would still POAS just tio make sure!:winkwink: 

I hope everyoe else is doing well! I was off from work thursday at 12 till today so i had a wonderful weekend a friend of ours got married and the rest of the time HD and I just enjoyed the weekend together! I go to dr today for mid cycle u/s so we will see where the follicles are at!:happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Joeys, i wish i can take a loooooong vacation right now!


----------



## joeys3453

piano sometimes just a long weekend is enough!  friday was my first day i took off since the 4th of july week!:dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

I took last friday off but it went by too quickly lol!


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah i agree my husband was an usher in our friends wedding on friday so it was a long day! :wacko:

so just got back from my mid cycle u/s and i have follies, 18, 15 & 13. so we are doing the trigger tonight and iui on wed! I am really surprised that follies are big already considering i am only on cd 10!:happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

Go Go Joeys!! :)


----------



## joeys3453

thanks piano i just don't want to get my hopes up after all this. Dh and I only had :sex: on sat so we really haven't bd that much. plus tonight and then wed. I know it only takes 1 little :spermy: to make it through! :rofl: I just feel like crying even though I am not sad I am happy i think just emotional!:nope:

where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## ilovepiano

I'm about 6dpo but i don't think it'll happen as well, as i've been really stressed. everything pisses me off these days and it's not even time for PMS Lol!


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> thanks piano i just don't want to get my hopes up after all this. Dh and I only had :sex: on sat so we really haven't bd that much. plus tonight and then wed. I know it only takes 1 little :spermy: to make it through! :rofl: I just feel like crying even though I am not sad I am happy i think just emotional!:nope:
> 
> where are you at in your cycle?

the magic cycle!!!

thanks for the b'day wishes. :)

two more days to AF and I can feel the usual symptoms for her arrival so not that bothered :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! I haven't had a chance to read back in the thread so I hope this finds everyone well. Things here have been challenging but we are doing another cycle of SMEP. My health hasn't been the greatest so I am a little disconnected from TTC mania this cycle. It is our 11th anniversary this month though so maybe we'll get lucky. Our anniversary is on the 25th so maybe when we test that weekend we'll get a BFP for a gift. Couldn't think of a lovelier gift personally.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Leah, i hope that you feel better soon! and that as a gift you get a BFP as you wish! :)


----------



## LolaM

:coffee::nope:


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: Lola!


----------



## joeys3453

hello ladies! well today is our lucky number 7 IUI this morning. WE are really hoping all the pills did the trick! I go in about an 1 1/2 from now.:happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck Joeys!!!! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

I hope it's lucky number 7 for you Joeys!!! I am crossing everything I can for you!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies i hope it works. but the dr said it was only 8% morph and almost all the times before it was at least 15 or 16% but it is 60% motility and about 80million so i don't know if the morph is a big deal???:shrug:


----------



## timeforababy

yay joeys!! I'm cheering you on.

No surprise, AF is here. I'm back to charting but I really really just can't cope anymore :(


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: Time


----------



## joeys3453

Time I am sorry af has shown her face again! are you seeing the fs yet? are you doing tests? 

i didn't really do anything yesterday after the iui. I worked and then went home and laid on the couch almost all night. It was nice and i kind of feel like I am getting sick so maybe a good thing to be laying around!:shrug:


----------



## Grateful365

Hi everyone. I have been gone a while but am presently trying again. At 33 years old, I am feeling anxious and rushed. :cry: My friends are on #2, or #3, etc. 

I am doing Femara for the first time this cycle so I have faith and am feeling hopeful. 

Question for you all: For those of you who have done or are currently doing IUI, does your insurance cover it or do you pay out of pocket? If paying out of pocket, how much does it cost?


----------



## joeys3453

Grateful365 said:


> Hi everyone. I have been gone a while but am presently trying again. At 33 years old, I am feeling anxious and rushed. :cry: My friends are on #2, or #3, etc.
> 
> I am doing Femara for the first time this cycle so I have faith and am feeling hopeful.
> 
> Question for you all: For those of you who have done or are currently doing IUI, does your insurance cover it or do you pay out of pocket? If paying out of pocket, how much does it cost?

Grateful :hi: oh don't worry i am 34 going to be 35 in about 4 months and hd is 33 going to be 34 in a few weeks. Yes it seems everyone around us is having babies or their 2nd or 3rd babies. Just remember to enjoy this time with your significant other before you do you little ones running around!:hugs:

I just did our 7th IUI yesterday. I also was on femara. I have also tried clomid but I responded better to femara. As for IUI and costs. Well my insurance we had to pay 500 deductable for fertility and then after that it was 20% until 20k lifetime max. We pay about 120 for IUI & ultra sound that goes with it. So it is not to bad for us. I am not sure what it costs for out of pocket i think it does vary where you are or go to! Either way good luck with it!!!:hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

Hi Grateful :)

I'm not sure as we have a different system in the UK.

Joeys: not yet booked to see a fertility specialist. I am doing some more blood tests with the GP at the moment. She thinks my O-cramps are to do with IBS which I'm more sure it's to do with endo or something cyst/fibroid like. I never had them when I was younger and it's only since I've come off BCP this time. Anyways, I have to be careful about when I see the FS because I have to start paying for everything after that. The NHS won't cover me for anything related to infertility once I've gone to see a private FS. (this is just for where I live). It's all so complicated!! :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all. :)
I haven't been posting much but I assure you that I am still lurking in the background keeping updated. 
We got our first smiley OPK this cycle last night so we got an insem last night, tonight, and will have a last one tomorrow. It is adorable.....our donor's GF is in her 2nd tri and officially sporting a bump. She normally lives out of state so since she has been here visiting we finally got to meet her and spend time with her. She is our biggest cheerleader. She said last night that when we thought we had gotten our BFP a couple cycles ago she was jumping up and down celebrating in front of her father who asked why she was excited. She explained and apparently he ALSO thinks it is awesome that our donor is helping us out and regularly asks if "the lezzies" are pregnant. HAHAHAHAHA!!!
We are just hoping that her super fertile juju rubs of on the Missus. This month is our 11th anniversary and I can't think of a more amazing gift.


----------



## LolaM

Grateful365 said:


> Hi everyone. I have been gone a while but am presently trying again. At 33 years old, I am feeling anxious and rushed. :cry: My friends are on #2, or #3, etc.
> 
> I am doing Femara for the first time this cycle so I have faith and am feeling hopeful.
> 
> Question for you all: For those of you who have done or are currently doing IUI, does your insurance cover it or do you pay out of pocket? If paying out of pocket, how much does it cost?

I pay out of pocket and it costs me $220 per cycle


----------



## Coconuts

*Time*, Happy belated birthday my lovely!

*Joeys*, I have everything crossed for you this cycle!!!!

*Leah*, so sorry to hear you've been poorly, look after yourself. Sometimes a TTC break / disconnect does the world of good. Sending healthy thoughts.

*Lola*, what's up with CD30, has your eggy gone AWOL. G was conceived on CD41 so don't lose hope yet if that's the case!

I've been AWOL myself. Knitting! It's very time consuming and relaxing which is just what I need but really takes a chunk out of BnB time!
Just checking in on you all.
I'm making G a knitted patchwork blanket. Some squares will have hearts, or one big heart, or horizontal or vertical stripes. I've done most of the plain ones and some of the fancier ones. Here's the progress if you're interested. I've done 3 more squares since this photo. the pale pink and cream have more of a difference in real life.
DH has ordered a cowl and G's getting a big cuddle cocoon too so it's keeping me busy!
 



Attached Files:







12 square progress.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsChezek

LeahMSta said:


> Hi all. :)
> I haven't been posting much but I assure you that I am still lurking in the background keeping updated.
> We got our first smiley OPK this cycle last night so we got an insem last night, tonight, and will have a last one tomorrow. It is adorable.....our donor's GF is in her 2nd tri and officially sporting a bump. She normally lives out of state so since she has been here visiting we finally got to meet her and spend time with her. She is our biggest cheerleader. She said last night that when we thought we had gotten our BFP a couple cycles ago she was jumping up and down celebrating in front of her father who asked why she was excited. She explained and apparently he ALSO thinks it is awesome that our donor is helping us out and regularly asks if "the lezzies" are pregnant. HAHAHAHAHA!!!
> We are just hoping that her super fertile juju rubs of on the Missus. This month is our 11th anniversary and I can't think of a more amazing gift.

Good luck Leah!!!! I'm crossing everything for you and the Missus :hugs: I've been lurking on this thread watching for your bfp and I hope this is IT!!!
:dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Grateful365

Coconuts said:


> I've been AWOL myself. Knitting! It's very time consuming and relaxing which is just what I need but really takes a chunk out of BnB time!
> Just checking in on you all.
> I'm making G a knitted patchwork blanket. Some squares will have hearts, or one big heart, or horizontal or vertical stripes. I've done most of the plain ones and some of the fancier ones. Here's the progress if you're interested. I've done 3 more squares since this photo. the pale pink and cream have more of a difference in real life.
> DH has ordered a cowl and G's getting a big cuddle cocoon too so it's keeping me busy!

Great job on your knitting squares!! It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> *Time*, Happy belated birthday my lovely!
> 
> *Joeys*, I have everything crossed for you this cycle!!!!
> 
> *Leah*, so sorry to hear you've been poorly, look after yourself. Sometimes a TTC break / disconnect does the world of good. Sending healthy thoughts.
> 
> *Lola*, what's up with CD30, has your eggy gone AWOL. G was conceived on CD41 so don't lose hope yet if that's the case!
> 
> I've been AWOL myself. Knitting! It's very time consuming and relaxing which is just what I need but really takes a chunk out of BnB time!
> Just checking in on you all.
> I'm making G a knitted patchwork blanket. Some squares will have hearts, or one big heart, or horizontal or vertical stripes. I've done most of the plain ones and some of the fancier ones. Here's the progress if you're interested. I've done 3 more squares since this photo. the pale pink and cream have more of a difference in real life.
> DH has ordered a cowl and G's getting a big cuddle cocoon too so it's keeping me busy!

coco!:hugs: so glad to hear from you! glad you are doing well! I hope this works for me. I am trying to keep my hopes up. i am keeping myself busy with working a part time job and then on monday i will start coaching 7th grade girls basketball so it should be a good time and help keep me occupied!


----------



## Coconuts

Bugger! Grateful, I knew there was something I was forgetting in my roundup!!!

A big hello to you :hi:


----------



## joeys3453

coco see i forgot to comment on the knitting!:dohh: i think it is going to turn out awesome! it already is looking good!


----------



## LolaM

:munch::hissy::tease:](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## ilovepiano

Wow Coco! beautiful work!!! :) glad to hear from you and that you're doing well and keeping busy :)


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Lola, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

AW LOLA :( bummer.

Big hugs and pick yourself up after a few days.


Nice knitting Coco! I'm knitting too but just tops for myself. No point in me knitting baby things. I met my friend's baby yesterday and he was adorable. And had to tell her I was infertile and she felt so guilty for being able to get pregnant. ah well.


----------



## Grateful365

LolaM said:


> :munch::hissy::tease:](*,)](*,)](*,)

:hugs2: Lola


----------



## Coconuts

And so you should Time. I wish I'd picked up the knitting needles long ago! I'd have some lovely hats, cowls, scarves and gloves all for myself as a minumum. As it is, the list of projects is getting longer and longer and none of it's for me. Any pics of your creations?!


----------



## LeahMSta

HI ladies. I believe we are officiallly in the wait as of today. Temp increase was good so now it is just a matter of waiting for those blessed crosshairs. 

Coco, I have missed seeing you around but your knitting is beatiful so it seems your time away was worth it. :)

Lola, sorry AF got you. Relax and spoil yourself rotten.

Ilovepiano, How are you feeling?

Time, I'm with Coco. Lets see some pictures of your knitting!


----------



## LolaM

Thanks girls, but im used to this so its not as heartbreaking as it used to be.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Leah! nothing to report at my end. just normal moodiness lol! no symptoms whatsoever, i think i'm over symptom-spotting at this stage which is good! It used to drive me nuts!!!


----------



## Coconuts

:blush: Thanks Leah! I'm still stalking, just more on a part time basis now. 16 of 36 squares done. Still a lot to do!


----------



## Grateful365

LeahMSta said:


> HI ladies. I believe we are officiallly in the wait as of today. Temp increase was good so now it is just a matter of waiting for those blessed crosshairs.

Good luck Leah!:thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

I am in a positively fabulous mood today. I don't know what on earth has me so bubbly but I am far from complaining. DW is quite ready for this to be our BFP cycle. She is being quite adorable talking to her tummy and encouraging along the :spermy:. Tomorrow I get to spend the day with 4 of my nices and nephews. We are going to go swimming and have a playground day. I love having a house full of kids. I wonder if that will change when we finally have our own little nugget to love......:shrug:.


----------



## joeys3453

well hello ladies! i had to work all weekend and now back at my other job on this monday morning! plus i start coaching 7th grade girls bball tonight so that will be fun. nothing really new to report here besides cm is becoming a lot more than what i am use to not sure if it is a combination of all the pills i am with the progesterone suppositories!:shrug:

how is everyone else feeling?:hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> well hello ladies! i had to work all weekend and now back at my other job on this monday morning! plus i start coaching 7th grade girls bball tonight so that will be fun. nothing really new to report here besides cm is becoming a lot more than what i am use to not sure if it is a combination of all the pills i am with the progesterone suppositories!:shrug:
> 
> how is everyone else feeling?:hugs:

Feeling dizzy, nauseated and headache today. Took my last dose of Femara last night so I'm pretty sure that must be why. 

Good luck with the coaching tonight - sounds fun!!


----------



## joeys3453

Grateful365 I am sorry you are not feeling well. That is always the worst.

THanks it should be a fun time coaching. I like that age they listen so well!:happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

I haven't been well so i did not go to work. i'm feeling like i'm coming down with a cold or something plus i got my period early!! if this counts as day 1 then it was a 25 day cycle!! i'm not sure as i haven't checked the flow yet, i think it's mostly spotting today.


----------



## joeys3453

i am sorry piano :hugs: that really sucks. take care of yourself and relax and rest today!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

I did Joeys, slept 3 hrs in the afternoon, i hope i can sleep the night lol!


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies! hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## joeys3453

how is everyone doing? well i just feel sad today i just have a feeling that this iui didn't work. I have no reason to think that just feel it! :cry:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Joeys, nothing new, just day 2 of my cycle. i think i need to update my ticker...


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> how is everyone doing? well i just feel sad today i just have a feeling that this iui didn't work. I have no reason to think that just feel it! :cry:

:dohh: Well I'm gonna think positive for you....I think it worked and maybe you just don't know it! 

Meanwhile....I have a very annoying headache again today (3rd day straight) and still a bit dizzy and nauseated at times. Hope it goes away very soon.


----------



## LeahMSta

Things here are good. Patiently (or not so much) waiting for our 2ww to pass. I am stuffing DW full of home cooked/baked deliciousness. Planning from scratch home cooked meals, preparing them and baking dessert is my way to pass the 2ww. I told DW that her endometrium is going to be so delicious that our little nugget cant help but gobble it up and stick around. LOL! I think it is working because after a meal of slow cooked pot roast potatoes carrots and onion with home made gravy and sugar cookies for dessert yesterday she looked like she was starting to "show". HAHAHAHA!! 

Joeys: Try not to stress yourself out. I know that is easier said than done but remaining positive and peaceful is best for you and hopefully for the LO that will be here soon. It's easy to loose faith. I understand not getting your hopes up so high that it is devastating if the witch shows. Just try to remain hopeful at least even if it is cautiously so. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys it's just nerves and anxiety. Try not to interpret these feeling as a sure thing, I know you're not but I also know it's easy to just say 'I just know it.'. I've seen a lot of BFP come off the back of 'I just KNOW that I'm out this month.'

Keep the faith, only AF can tell you for sure. (Or a :bfp:)


----------



## joeys3453

ilovepiano said:


> Hi Joeys, nothing new, just day 2 of my cycle. i think i need to update my ticker...

:hugs::hugs:



Grateful365 said:


> :dohh: Well I'm gonna think positive for you....I think it worked and maybe you just don't know it!
> 
> Meanwhile....I have a very annoying headache again today (3rd day straight) and still a bit dizzy and nauseated at times. Hope it goes away very soon.

:hugs: grateful! I am sorry you are still not feeling well. have you taken anything for your headache? do you go to the chiro?



LeahMSta said:


> Joeys: Try not to stress yourself out. I know that is easier said than done but remaining positive and peaceful is best for you and hopefully for the LO that will be here soon. It's easy to loose faith. I understand not getting your hopes up so high that it is devastating if the witch shows. Just try to remain hopeful at least even if it is cautiously so. :hugs:

:rofl: I love it! i think anyone would look pregnant after that meal but it sure sounds yummy!!!:thumbup:I would have a few helpings.! I am trying to stay positive and trying not to think about it at all. just trying to keep myself busy. maybe that will just help me not think about anything!:shrug:



Coconuts said:


> Joeys it's just nerves and anxiety. Try not to interpret these feeling as a sure thing, I know you're not but I also know it's easy to just say 'I just know it.'. I've seen a lot of BFP come off the back of 'I just KNOW that I'm out this month.'
> 
> Keep the faith, only AF can tell you for sure. (Or a :bfp:)

coco :hugs::hugs: i really hope we get a bfp one of these days it just sucks that we both thought we would be pregant by christmas and since it is only a few months away not sure if that is going to be possible since it hasn't happened yet!:cry::cry:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: Well I'm gonna think positive for you....I think it worked and maybe you just don't know it!
> 
> Meanwhile....I have a very annoying headache again today (3rd day straight) and still a bit dizzy and nauseated at times. Hope it goes away very soon.
> 
> :hugs: grateful! I am sorry you are still not feeling well. have you taken anything for your headache? do you go to the chiro?Click to expand...

Yes I took some asprin. I'm pretty sure it is the Femara I'm taking that is causing the headaches. My instructions said not to take any motrin type meds. Hopefully Asprin is ok.....


----------



## joeys3453

i hope your headaches go away that really sucks! it is so windy here there are like 60 mph wind gusts and we are in nd plus it is raining. If it was snowing we would be having a bad blizzard!:nope:


----------



## LeahMSta

Morning ladies! 
Here we are halfway through the wait already. :coffee: Things are plugging right along. DW had a sudden bit of queasiness last night out of nowhere :sick:. I wish I could say I was a sympathetic partner but I can't. I celebrated her misery. LOL! The 25th is our big day and we both already goofed it up. She forgot to request the day off of work and I scheduled myself a flu shot and a neuro exam that day. oops. :blush: I suppose if we get our BFP that day we can wait to celebrate until the weekend like we are doing for our anniversary since neither of us planned ahead. :dohh: I hope all is well with you ladies:friends:


----------



## joeys3453

leah how are you guys feeling today?


----------



## LeahMSta

Everyone seems to be right back to normal today. There was some queasiness and DW has an ear infection (her first adult ear infection ever) But things are advancing right on schedule. I really hope that this is our month but I am trying not to put my whole heart into it because if AF pops up I have to be prepared to comfort my other half. She is feeling quite poorly about the fact that we haven't had success up to this point and that the Dr appt in November is so close. I'm afraid that when/if she gets AF she is going to be a bit of a mess. SO I am just being catiously optimistic and letting her know that I believe in her and if we have to do this with medical intervention, it isn't the end of the world. :)


----------



## ilovepiano

I just popped in to say hi, Cd6 today. nothing out of the ordinary apart that i need a doc's appt as i'm suspecting endometriosis, AF is v much painful and pain is mostly on one side. I cannot understand. it was never like this. it is as though the minute we started trying, AF has changed completely!!! my cycles were all regular about 28 days, then they changed to 27 and last month it was a 26 day! Boh!!


----------



## Grateful365

ilovepiano said:


> I just popped in to say hi, Cd6 today. nothing out of the ordinary apart that i need a doc's appt as i'm suspecting endometriosis, AF is v much painful and pain is mostly on one side. I cannot understand. it was never like this. it is as though the minute we started trying, AF has changed completely!!! my cycles were all regular about 28 days, then they changed to 27 and last month it was a 26 day! Boh!!

I hope everything is OK Piano - the body sure is good at playing tricks on us too sometimes, isn't it?!


----------



## ilovepiano

It is not only good but it is excellent and an expert in the field of bugging my mind lol!


----------



## joeys3453

well hello b&b world!!!! well my day started out not so good. it started raining on the way to work i went and picked up a coffee, caramel roll and filled gas. When i got to work and was doing a few things realized i didn't pay for gas just my roll and coffee. :dohh: so i called and told them and paid over the phone. I just hope this is not how my week is going to go!


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol Hello Joeys!!!!! 
wake up!


----------



## joeys3453

piano :rofl: i know. that is so what my hd would say! :dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> piano :rofl: i know. that is so what my hd would say! :dohh:

Don't worry i have a few days per week like that, nearer AF the worst is such case Lol!


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> well hello b&b world!!!! well my day started out not so good. it started raining on the way to work i went and picked up a coffee, caramel roll and filled gas. When i got to work and was doing a few things realized i didn't pay for gas just my roll and coffee. :dohh: so i called and told them and paid over the phone. I just hope this is not how my week is going to go!

LOL Joeys......Happy Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Happy Monday Joeys. I hope your paniced call got the cops off your tail. Hahahahahah. I bet you couldn't get gas and not pay deliberately if you tried! I can just see you calmly getting back in your car without a care in the world and the clerk freaking out just a minute too late.
You criminal. Will we see you on CCTV on some cop show next month? :rofl:


----------



## joeys3453

coco :rofl: OMG that is so what i was thinking that the cops were going to be looking for me. I am so glad i remember right when i got to work. but i still can't believe i forgot that is the first time i have ever done that or anything like that. :dohh: i didn't tell anyone but on here i feel stupid! :nope: :haha:


----------



## Coconuts

could be a very awesome sign................... :winkwink:


----------



## ilovepiano

I have an appt with My Dr on 2 Nov. I hope he finds something to explain all the AF pain i'm going through! and also not getting pregnant and using CBFM! 

However, good morning friends!


----------



## joeys3453

piano good luck with your appointment!:thumbup: i hope they find if there is something also! 

Coco I hope you are right but I have a feeling af will be showing her face in a few days if not earlier.:cry:


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Joeys :)


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies it is so quiet in here lately. I hope everyone is doing well!!! Well I caved and took a test today and it was :bfn: :cry: Part of me feels that the tests i take at home are never right. but then when i stop taking the progesterone AF shows up so it must be right. A friend was telling me that a girl we know was going to start clomid and they did a blood test on her and she said she took a few tests and they were negative and so she got plastered that weekend well here the blood test showed she was pregnant! So i guess that gives me home?:shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

joeys3453 said:


> hi ladies it is so quiet in here lately. I hope everyone is doing well!!! Well I caved and took a test today and it was :bfn: :cry: Part of me feels that the tests i take at home are never right. but then when i stop taking the progesterone AF shows up so it must be right. A friend was telling me that a girl we know was going to start clomid and they did a blood test on her and she said she took a few tests and they were negative and so she got plastered that weekend well here the blood test showed she was pregnant! So i guess that gives me home?:shrug:

:hugs::hugs: I don't have words, so fed up with it all myself and I'm not even using extra medication!!


----------



## joeys3453

onebump!:hugs: yeah it sucks. just heard from a friend her 20 year old is pregnant and she wasn't dating anyone and she is due in december and the 20 year old mom just found out. i don't get why girls that are not old enough to have kids or don't want them or can't afford them have no problem getting pregnant. then there are us that are older and putting time, money and effort into getting pregnant but we can't get a :baby::nope:


----------



## onebumpplease

joeys3453 said:


> onebump!:hugs: yeah it sucks. just heard from a friend her 20 year old is pregnant and she wasn't dating anyone and she is due in december and the 20 year old mom just found out. i don't get why girls that are not old enough to have kids or don't want them or can't afford them have no problem getting pregnant. then there are us that are older and putting time, money and effort into getting pregnant but we can't get a :baby::nope:

:cry::cry: It really does all seem so unfair.


----------



## Coconuts

It is so unfair. I'm so sorry Joeys. That's rubbish! :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks onebump and coco!:hugs: 

i am pretty sure that i am not pregnant tomorrow is my test day and since i got the negative this morning i will test tomorrow morning and see if anything changes but i doubt it.:cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

I'll hold out some hope for u. 1 day makes the difference for loads of others, even at 14dpo :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. We all seem to be in the same gloomy place today. Our temp plummeted and it is the second day in a row. I would say that AF will be showing up at any time. I am trying to keep DW spirits light about it but even I agree that arguments like "you've gotten BFNs with pretty charts so this could be a BFP with an ugly one" seem flimsy at best. Seeing as it is not only down but below coverline, I guess it is time to start next months plan.


----------



## LolaM

Found out a coworker is preg after trying for just one cycle! Some people have all the luck...I have nothing to report, its a BD night as we arent doing IUI this cycle.. Thats about it for me


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> onebump!:hugs: yeah it sucks. just heard from a friend her 20 year old is pregnant and she wasn't dating anyone and she is due in december and the 20 year old mom just found out. i don't get why girls that are not old enough to have kids or don't want them or can't afford them have no problem getting pregnant. then there are us that are older and putting time, money and effort into getting pregnant but we can't get a :baby::nope:

I hear you Joeys, i wonder this every month! sometimes i am about to lose faith in God, but, i guess it isn't really His fault :shrug: However, i also wonder why people who for ex don't mind their health, smoke etc seem to have babies easily as well. this week i saw a woman with a pram (so the child is really young) talking with a cigarette in her mouth (yeah call that multitasking, smoking and talking at the same time) and pregnant with another! :dohh: :devil: ](*,)


----------



## joeys3453

leah I am sorry i got another negative and my temp dropped also. keep your heads up!:hugs:

lola i am sorry that is always the worst when people can get pregnant and they weren't really trying. so i am really sorry!

piano that sucks I see that all the time or people that just don't care if their kid is crying as they are pregnant with another one and just mean to the one that is crying. it breaks my heart!:cry: I know we will all get our little bundles one way or another it just sucks that people have to go through this all together. they say making a life is a miracle but for some people i think they find it a problem. sorry ladies just really feeling down plus i am getting sick!:cry:


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> sorry ladies just really feeling down plus i am getting sick!:cry:

Oh Joeys, don't worry, i know how you feel, i've been there already in the short time i've been TTC. and i understand you too Lola. Right now i'm trying not to think so much about it, and last month i succeeded in not testing at all - which saved me a test cost. so maybe i am really losing the enthusiasm after all. and also, if i'm not pregnant it means i can have a holiday abroad next yr, so i'm concentrating on saving money. It's not that i don't want to get pregnant don't get me wrong but if that doesn't happen i have a spare-plan for now  at least something to look forward to.

By the way, i hope you feel better soon Joeys both emotionally and physically, remember you're not alone and there ppl who understand you (even here). :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1. On our anniversary. DW has horrible cramps and I keep falling over because the storm we have coming in (snow) is messing with my equilibrium. Not exactly the romantic celebratory day I had in mind. DW is in an awful place that it seems like everyone here can relate to of feeling like everyone has gotten pregnant besides her. It is bizzare how many people in our life have come up pregnant in the last few months. I think we may just be more aware because of TTC I simply refuse to believe that this is any kind of a sign but DW thinks she is going to be told that she has fertility issues. Its like she feels like because AF got her that her uterus shriveled like a prune. I don't know how to console or comfort her. Help me please. What words can your spouse say or do you wish your spouse would say to help make this easier? I am at a loss.


----------



## ilovepiano

Sorry Leah i don't know what to tell you, usually words like "you see you'll get pregnant soon" don't really make a change for that moment :( just stay close to her, tell her that it's not her fault, that you understand her and that you feel bad as she does but that you'll stay beside her and help her in every way possible. What i find lacking in dh is empathy, not because he doesn't feel but because he doesn't show it.

I hope you feel better soon as well. 

:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

HI ladies well it is friday i feel like poop! :nope: i am sick I am getting cramps and i feel really bitchy! :dohh: again i know i shouldn't feel this way but i always hate those people that are on some forums that say oh i finally got a bfp after trying for so many months but already have like 2 kids and had a miscarriage. I know noone wants to go through the miscarriage part but the fact that you already have 2 kids think of it as a blessing because there are some people that have never even had a BFP! so that is very discouraging especailly when you have been trying for 17 months!!!!! sorry just had to get that off my chest!!!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ilovepiano

:Hugs: Joeys :(

but AF isn't there yet no? so why do you think you're out?


----------



## joeys3453

because i have taken 2 test and they were both bfn and my temp has dropped. I feel AF cramps coming on so it is just a matter of time since i stopped taking the progesterone suppositories. :cry:


----------



## ilovepiano

So sorry Joeys :(


----------



## Coconuts

Sorry *Joeys*, you know your body :hugs:
There's nothing to say eccept TTC is a hard road, longer and harder for some than for others which comes down to nothing more than luck. It sucks.
You manage to pick yourself up and bounce back every month and that's no mean feat under any circumstance.
Just keep going and do what you can to keep hope alive in your heart. Hope is a powerful emotion. Look how far you've come with it already.
We're women, WE. CAN. DO. HARD. THINGS! Dig deep, we all have an ocean of reserves we never knew we had. xxxx

*Leah*...... there is nothing you can say that will make her feel better aside from 'you're pregnant'.
I'd go to the statistics. Something black and white while hopeful.
this is from baby center:

20% will conceive within one month
70% will conceive within six months
85% will conceive within one year
90% will conceive within 18 months
95% will conceive within two years

this is for healthy couples with no fertility issues!!!! 15% of healthy couple need over a year and this is NORMAL! Although living it may not feel like it.
these are averages and some couples have slightly higher or lower natural fertility so may take more or less time that these stats.

I hope these number might help take some of the pressure off. Add to the fact that you guys are doing home insems some of the little guys might get damaged or die in the transfer process so you might need a few more bites at the cherry so to speak. Maybe, I'm just hypothesizing here. Who knows. 
You guys are I think still within 6 months aren't you????? That's still a long way to go before panic stations.

If you guys feel in limbo maybe you could look into some preliminary fertility tests to put her mind at ease. I'm sure she's healthy and fertile and it's just a matter of playing the odds, waiting it out and getting lucky.

I hope that helped you and DW. I hope you enjoyed your anniversary and took advantage of AF to chink a glass of champagne to the day :cloud9:
Celebrate your love for each other and the many things that you already have right now in your life. xxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Coco!! :) nice to see you here again. 

Hubby has SA test on Thursday and i have a visit at my Gynae on Friday. i hope everything goes well. I want to ask him about the pain on my left hand side during Af. maybe something is blocking. :shrug: really don't know what to think!


----------



## Coconuts

Good luck Piano, I hope you get some answers that need a quick and easy fix.

I'm always stalking you girls, waiting in the wings to pull the party poppers and confetti cannons for the next BFP x


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: Coco!! :) Thanks v much!! if you were here right now i'd give you a real hug!


----------



## Coconuts

I hug you right back and slip a little baby dust into your pocket. :winkwink:

https://positivemed.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/big-bear-hug.jpg


----------



## LeahMSta

Coco,
Just read your last post to DW. We completely agree that you are awesome. :) Thanks for the pep-talk. This is month 7 for us. Hopefully it will be lucky number 7 :thumbup:It's good to know that we are getting into better odds with testing and knowing. We have an appointment with an OB to start preliminary testing and she will be 12dpo'ish' so maybe we could just get a positive test and skip the whole hoopla. That would be lovely. but one way or another, you really made us smile and we appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Pfff, it's what we're here for right?!!

I went to see a FS after 6 months no joy. I was 11DPO. He ordered a load of tests which I never did because I got our first BFP the next day :haha: I hope history can repeat itself with you on that one. Although not exactly the same. That was our first BFP and sadly ended in m/c at 7 weeks. We had a month off after the D&C to give things a chance to heal. The month after that we tried again. No joy and I was so hoping to get that BFP straight away. My AF was heavier than usual (thank you mooncup for your measuring ability) which said to me my body wasn't quite back to normal after the loss and the D&C. The third month after the m/c was wild. O went AWOL. O was usually around CD25 give or take a few days and by CD30 I'd given up and started drinking LOADS of freshly made parsley tea and fresh ginger tea too to bring on AF. All that fluid rebooted something, I got an ocean on EWCM on CD39. A massive blaring +OPK on CD40 and the start of a temp rise on CD41! Needless to say we :sex: each day from seeing the surprise EWCM until the temp shift confirmed things and now little G is well on her way.
After all my temping and charting and getting upset about wonky cycles and charts, the lucky one was the most F'd up one! :haha:

I guess I'm just saying you never know when your magic egg is just around the corner.


----------



## ilovepiano

Coconuts said:


> I hug you right back and slip a little baby dust into your pocket. :winkwink:
> 
> https://positivemed.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/big-bear-hug.jpg

Awww!! i wish it was that easy!! i had a lot of ewcm y'day but hubby did not produce the :spermy: and i was dead tired. so since i'm on peak today, we'll do it again but not very hopeful at the moment. at least we have the doctor's visits on Thu (for DH) and Fri (for me).


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Coco,
> Just read your last post to DW. We completely agree that you are awesome. :) Thanks for the pep-talk. This is month 7 for us. Hopefully it will be lucky number 7 :thumbup:It's good to know that we are getting into better odds with testing and knowing. We have an appointment with an OB to start preliminary testing and she will be 12dpo'ish' so maybe we could just get a positive test and skip the whole hoopla. That would be lovely. but one way or another, you really made us smile and we appreciate it. :hugs:

I started fertility testing after about 8 months but i knew something was wrong when AF didnt return to her pre-BCP days. I know they dont usually test until you have been at it for a year but my dr listened to me and thank goodness he did, although all that testing hasnt really helped us any, we still arent preg and arent likely to ever be at this point :dohh:. But you will get your BFP, all in time. The Universe has a plan for us all! :hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Lola :hugs: Is IVF not an option for you guys. I'm not saying it should be your next step or anything, just wondering if it's an option for you or IUI was as far as you can or are willing to go.
I'm so sorry this is such a hard road for you guys. It's not fair.
"The universe has a plan for us all". Couldn't agree more x


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Lola :hugs: Is IVF not an option for you guys. I'm not saying it should be your next step or anything, just wondering if it's an option for you or IUI was as far as you can or are willing to go.
> I'm so sorry this is such a hard road for you guys. It's not fair.
> "The universe has a plan for us all". Couldn't agree more x


IVF isnt an option for us. I have 2 more cycles before im done with IUI. I skipped this cycle, it just didnt work out for us this time.


----------



## Coconuts

Then I'm keeping everything crossed that these last 2 IUIs hold something special for you.
:dust:

:hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck Lola for the IUI's!!! Fx


Y'day we dtd on my first peak day. sorry if TMI - i was v wet!! even when i went to the loo (for a no 2) before going to bed a blob of EWCM came out, so hopefully it's the right cycle! :)


----------



## joeys3453

HI Ladies sorry wasn't n here this weekend hadto work! I am sorry for everyone that is going through this and that ot BFN's rcently! I do feel better than i did on friday! I try to give myself some days to feel bad and sorry. Plus i was sik to this weeknd so that didn't help.

I am sorry lola that ivf is not an option so i hope these IUI's work for you. I believe in january if we are not pregnant that e will do the IVF. I know it will cost but it is probably better to try it now than keep spending money towards the IUI's!:shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

Ooooh Joeys, so does that mean if you can get the wheels turning quickly in Jan you could be in for a birthday BFP? Same b'day as me right, Feb 15th? Might be a little belated but whatever right. Nectar is in the middle of IVF right now and once she decided to go for it it was all systems go. I thought of it as a slow process, decided to go for it, 6 months of paperwork and red tape then finally and embryo transfer. She was all, we're doing it then bam, one month later she's on the injections and up to her neck in the exciting process!!!
I really hope you get one of those BFPs that swoop in at the last minute but if not, 2013 could be a very exciting year.
The IVF vibe in Nectars journal is so positive - IVF can be a wonderful thing. Down side..... the cash, but if you can stretch it wow, what an exciting journey!


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> Ooooh Joeys, so does that mean if you can get the wheels turning quickly in Jan you could be in for a birthday BFP? Same b'day as me right, Feb 15th? Might be a little belated but whatever right. Nectar is in the middle of IVF right now and once she decided to go for it it was all systems go. I thought of it as a slow process, decided to go for it, 6 months of paperwork and red tape then finally and embryo transfer. She was all, we're doing it then bam, one month later she's on the injections and up to her neck in the exciting process!!!
> I really hope you get one of those BFPs that swoop in at the last minute but if not, 2013 could be a very exciting year.
> The IVF vibe in Nectars journal is so positive - IVF can be a wonderful thing. Down side..... the cash, but if you can stretch it wow, what an exciting journey!

oh coco i so wish but we have to do all the testing and what ever else we have to do before they do the iVF because they only do IVF 5 times a year or something like that. so will probably have to be on BCP for a month and what ever else will have to do to do the IVF in March. Yes we do have the same birthday though and that is when your little one is due right? :happydance: Oh that is exciting and where is she at right now through it all? 
yes i hope we can get a bfp on our own but I just doubt it since we will be going on cycle 18 with all bfn's and going on #8 IUI. not looking to promising but we keep doing it. 
Yes i have heard good things about IVF. I know it will be expensive but I have been saving about $1000 a month and HD is doing about the same so we are hoping it won't cost that much but for what ever insurance doesn't cover hopefully we can have it all done for about 10k is what we are hoping for and hoping insurance will cover at least 5k of it.:shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

Well one thing is for sure, a baby at the end will make all the waiting and saving and spending worth it in every way! sounds like you and your DH are doing great on the saving so you'll be able to pay outright rather than use loans which is amazing to be able to do it that way.
You remembered right though, we might be able to go from birthday buddies to birthday club if G makes a timely appearance on the EDD 15/FEB/13!!


----------



## joeys3453

coco yes i agree i know it will be worth it in the end with a :baby: no matter how long it jsut sucks that anyone has to struggle to have a baby. just got done with my dr and she said everything looks good just not sure why you aren't getting pg. :cry:

yes we are doing good trying save i guess when I am doing 3 jobs right now and hd works full time job and teaches online that are considered a full time class load also we should be able to have the money saved instead of loan. but it is a lot of work but it will be worth it in the end.

oh yes hopefully the little G will come celebrate the 15th of feb since it is such a great day!:happydance:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> coco yes i agree i know it will be worth it in the end with a :baby: no matter how long it jsut sucks that anyone has to struggle to have a baby. just got done with my dr and she said everything looks good just not sure why you aren't getting pg.

Thats what my dr said...no reason for it to not be happening :shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

lola i am sorry that is almost worse not knowing why we can't get pregnant. at least if there was something wrong we could try to fix it!:dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

Ladies i received an email i thought i could share with you all :-

"Struggles

I sent an angel to watch over you last night, but it came back. I asked "why?"... The angel said: "Angels don't watch over angels! Twenty angels are in your world. Ten of them are sleeping, nine are playing, and one is reading this message." 

Please read.... not joking......God has seen you struggling with something. God says it's over. A blessing is coming your way. If you believe in God, send this message on. God is going to fix two BIG things tonight in your favor. If you believe in God, drop everything and pass it on. Tomorrow will be the best day ever."

:hugs: 

Today hubby has his test, lets see if the :spermy: swim ok!


----------



## Coconuts

Ah, Piano that's sweet :hugs:

Good luck swimmers!!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Coco :)


----------



## Grateful365

Good luck with the test Piano - I hope all is OK with the swimmers!


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Grateful, unfortunately all we got was a referral..... so no answers today. i came out really disappointed and crying. i want answers now, no more waiting.


----------



## joeys3453

i am so sorry piano! that sucks. I guess the good thing a referral is better than nothing at all! keep your hopes. if you need to be down and feel sad i will send some good vibes your way! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Bah, more waiting, do you know when your apt will be or do you wait for them to post it to you or something or can you phone and book and barter for an earlier opening?


----------



## ilovepiano

Coco, hubby needs to go with the referral letter then they'll tell him when (hopefully!)

Joeys tks!! i cried after we went out of the clinic, i'm just getting the feeling that i'm the "damaged" of the couple. We'll see, nothing is certain until it is proved so! I also talked to a friend over Fb, she knows me well, and made me feel better :)


----------



## ilovepiano

I have my appt at the Gynae tomorrow. something else to "look-forward" to, well not really lol!


----------



## joeys3453

piano i know how you felt and i felt the same way but we did the tests and everything looks good on both of us. so they tried me on the metformin and also bcp for a month and so far no luck yet either.


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Joeys for your input. let's see what my doc says tonight. i hope he has some feedback at least. From ultrasounds nothing ever seemed out of place so I don't know what's happening. I just hope it's not stress as that i can't win unfortunately. i'm always tense and worrying about something unfortunately, that's the condition i live with! 

However, let's see if i'll have better luck tonight. At least an answer to my questions if i remember them lol!

Anna


----------



## Grateful365

ilovepiano said:


> Tks Joeys for your input. let's see what my doc says tonight. i hope he has some feedback at least. From ultrasounds nothing ever seemed out of place so I don't know what's happening. I just hope it's not stress as that i can't win unfortunately. i'm always tense and worrying about something unfortunately, that's the condition i live with!
> 
> However, let's see if i'll have better luck tonight. At least an answer to my questions if i remember them lol!
> 
> Anna

I'm right with you Piano...I do way too much worrying - which causes my stress level to be higher than needed sometimes. I think its in my blood....lol :dohh: I always try to keep this saying in the front of my mind when I first catch myself worrying...."Worrying changes NOTHING. It cannot help or change the outcomes of situations." All it does is make us feel bad and wreak havoc on our bodies, so remembering that helps me put an end to it and go with the flow.

I hope your doctor visit is helpful for you tonight. :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope you get answers and they are filled with promise and a very soon BFP.

We waited 2 x weeks at least on OH's SA results! Blech


----------



## ilovepiano

First of all tks everybody. Update time:- I went to my Gynae, he's putting me on medication (Metformin) as he's suspecting that the eggs are not mature enough when i ovulate :( he said that one ovary looked resistant ... never a plain sailing thing!!! but at least now i have 1 reason for what's happening. i'll go to another visit on the 18 Dec, if nothing changes i'll have to undergo a small surgery whereby the doc will investigate my uterus and ovaries through my belly button and 2 side holes, one on each side.... ewww!!!

Did anybody ever experience any side effects with Metformin please? anything i should know about? All input appreciated ;)


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> First of all tks everybody. Update time:- I went to my Gynae, he's putting me on medication (Metformin) as he's suspecting that the eggs are not mature enough when i ovulate :( he said that one ovary looked resistant ... never a plain sailing thing!!! but at least now i have 1 reason for what's happening. i'll go to another visit on the 18 Dec, if nothing changes i'll have to undergo a small surgery whereby the doc will investigate my uterus and ovaries through my belly button and 2 side holes, one on each side.... ewww!!!
> 
> Did anybody ever experience any side effects with Metformin please? anything i should know about? All input appreciated ;)

I have issues at various times during my cycle with metformin., Sometimes it gives me the shadoobies and sometimes its the opposite but i can tell you, once i "go" i feel better. :wohoo: this is me, bookin through Target, haulin' ass to the ladies, knocking shelves over, pushing old ladies outta the way, gotta love the metformin dance. But all in all, i responded well and immediatly to the metform, minus any actual pregnancy:shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

When I was on metformin I also had a bit of the restroom rush. I can say that although he side effects may seem icky for the first week or 2, I seemed to adjust quickly. Moral of the story...don't give up. :)


----------



## ilovepiano

Gosh i already have loo-rushing runs, i hope i won't have more of them!!!! we'll see tonight.


----------



## joeys3453

piano as the ladies said earlier it seems like it was worse that first week of taking metformin and that was only with 1 pill:loo: this was me like anytime i would eat like right after finishing. then there were some nights that i wouldn't eat at all because i felt :sick: then when i felt a little better after the first 2 weeks i tried 2 pills and then after another week tried 3. I am on my 2nd month of taking 3x a day and i still have :loo: problems but sometimes it isn't bad at all. so hopefully it will get better for you!!!!:drunk:


----------



## joeys3453

Oh yeah just had my mid cycle u/s and i have two follies on my left side that are both 17 1/2 so that is really cool and will do our 8th IUI on wed. I am really hoping this works!:cry:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Ladies! Today is the "big day" we are cd12 so we will start insems tonight (hopefully) and DW has her appointment with our OB/GYN. She's super nervous but I have assured her that today's agenda includes no poking or prodding. I think we will probably discuss how we have been trying and he will offer advice and likely order the u/s and HSG. I'm fairly certain that this appointment is no big whoop but DW is climbing the walls totally convinced that she is going to be told that her insides are shriveled and useless :haha: I will keep you all posted on what the doc says. Hope everyone is doing well. The thread has been pretty quiet. How's the metformin treating you Ilovepiano? Joeys, I sincerely hope that this is your luck cycle. We are long overdue for a BFP here. :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Leah it's treating me very badly, i cried my eyes out today. doc won't give me sick leave till i get used to them, but told me to take 1 on alternate days till i get used to them. I just want to sleep till my next visit. I hate these pills with all my heart!!!

Joeys i really don't know what's wrong! doc says that one of my ovaries is a little bit resistant and that i might produce immature eggs. If i continue feeling sick i'll just quit everything and continue living my life as i was. i don't want to fall into another depression.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Ilovepiano, that's awful! I'm so sorry it's not treating you well. I hope it feels better soon and ultimately brings you your baby :hugs:

Joeys, here's hoping this is the one :happydance:

Leah, good luck. I remember feeling very strange actually talking about TTC with a stranger because I'd been so closeted for a long time :blush: Hope the insem does the trick anyway!


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Onebump. i really don't know if all this is worthed. there's no guarantee that it'll be successful.


----------



## onebumpplease

ilovepiano said:


> Tks Onebump. i really don't know if all this is worthed. there's no guarantee that it'll be successful.

I know, but we have to believe that it's all leading up to the right treatment that WILL bring us what we want. Even if it doesn't work, it's just one try, there's more out there :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

I know but i don't think i'm strong enough for more, even this one is making me feel down and depressed, i don't want another depression.


----------



## onebumpplease

ilovepiano said:


> I know but i don't think i'm strong enough for more, even this one is making me feel down and depressed, i don't want another depression.

Maybe a break is what's needed. So sorry it's hitting you so hard. I'm feeling up this cycle, but I've been way more down that up, it's a rarity for me to feel positive!


----------



## ilovepiano

I know Onebump, it's so difficult!! i never dreamed that i'd need all this, why does our body defy us? i cannot accept it, and it's only sinking in now.


----------



## joeys3453

piano i am so sorry! i know i did feel a little depressed when i started the metformin but then i also was on bcp for one month also that i started the met and let me tell you i was an emotional rollercoaster it sucked. but it got better so try to hang in there! I will be sending you happy thoughts from my side!!!!:hugs:

onebump! how are you doing? i hope well.


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm ok Joeys.

Another AF, but I'm feeling so positive at the moment. I don't think that in itself is going to bring me a BFP, but not feeling sad nearly every minute of the day, every time I think of not being pregnant. I just feel happier. I'm going all out this month. Waiting on our appointment with the fertility clinic, think we should have one by January at the latest, so in the mean time, just trying the usual ;)


----------



## ilovepiano

joeys3453 said:


> piano i am so sorry! i know i did feel a little depressed when i started the metformin but then i also was on bcp for one month also that i started the met and let me tell you i was an emotional rollercoaster it sucked. but it got better so try to hang in there!  I will be sending you happy thoughts from my side!!!!:hugs:
> .

Tks!! i'm a cry-baby today lol!


----------



## onebumpplease

ilovepiano said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> piano i am so sorry! i know i did feel a little depressed when i started the metformin but then i also was on bcp for one month also that i started the met and let me tell you i was an emotional rollercoaster it sucked. but it got better so try to hang in there! I will be sending you happy thoughts from my side!!!!:hugs:
> .
> 
> Tks!! i'm a cry-baby today lol!Click to expand...

But we need it. I believe there is a health benefit to tears, we cry for a reason. I think it helps relieve stress/tension so that we don't loose it. I know it doesn't always feel like it helps, but there must be a biological need for those tears. I know I always feel less...tense maybe after a good cry.


----------



## ilovepiano

onebumpplease said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> piano i am so sorry! i know i did feel a little depressed when i started the metformin but then i also was on bcp for one month also that i started the met and let me tell you i was an emotional rollercoaster it sucked. but it got better so try to hang in there! I will be sending you happy thoughts from my side!!!!:hugs:
> .
> 
> Tks!! i'm a cry-baby today lol!Click to expand...
> 
> But we need it. I believe there is a health benefit to tears, we cry for a reason. I think it helps relieve stress/tension so that we don't loose it. I know it doesn't always feel like it helps, but there must be a biological need for those tears. I know I always feel less...tense maybe after a good cry.Click to expand...

Yeah that happens to me as well but only because i'm exhausted afterwards lol!


----------



## LeahMSta

Back from the doc. As expected, we have a whole load of tests. On the 14th we are doing a blood draw for progesterone and a pelvic U/S on the 30th. If Af shows up ( I love the fact that the dr says IF) we schedule her HSG straight away. I have to say though I love the fact that he assured us that she is no more likely to become pregnant through intercourse and assured us that we are doing everything perfect. He was obviously familiar and comfortable with the method of home insemination that we are using. Yay!


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> Back from the doc. As expected, we have a whole load of tests. On the 14th we are doing a blood draw for progesterone and a pelvic U/S on the 30th. If Af shows up ( I love the fact that the dr says IF) we schedule her HSG straight away. I have to say though I love the fact that he assured us that she is no more likely to become pregnant through intercourse and assured us that we are doing everything perfect. He was obviously familiar and comfortable with the method of home insemination that we are using. Yay!

That's wonderful news Leah :thumbup: Won't be long now then eh ;)


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck Leah!


----------



## LeahMSta

:


ilovepiano said:


> Good luck Leah!

:hugs: Just seemed to me that you needed one, Ilovepiano.


----------



## ilovepiano

LeahMSta said:


> :
> 
> 
> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Leah!
> 
> :hugs: Just seemed to me that you needed one, Ilovepiano.Click to expand...

Thanks Leah, i really do :( :cry: i'm glad it's my day off metformin today. so tomorrow i might be more awake.


----------



## LeahMSta

ilovepiano said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Leah!
> 
> :hugs: Just seemed to me that you needed one, Ilovepiano.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Leah, i really do :( :cry: i'm glad it's my day off metformin today. so tomorrow i might be more awake.Click to expand...

I promise it does get better. It was a week and a half to 2 weeks for me. I just told myself (this was before my surgeries when I was the one TTC) it is prep for the first tri. The sleepiness, the running to the bathroom (even if it is for a slightly different reason), the nausea....its all there. It's like baby boot camp. You're training for the event of a lifetime!!!! You can do it :bodyb:


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks for your words Leah, but you see, if i was pregnant i'd be happy to feel this, but i know i'm probably not and i'm just feeling sick, irritated and tired. Feeling better today cause y'day i did not take the tablet but i'm still not feeling 100%. i'm very sensitive to medications :( even if i take a cough syrup ex in the evening and i don't take it during the day, i still feel sleepy during the day! even 2 panadols make me drowsy!


----------



## Coconuts

Piano, I've been stalking for a few days and I'm so sorry to see you so down about all of this. Try to remember that this is part of your journey to getting your little baby, it's worth it a thousand times over. I don't want to hear 'IF it works' or 'What if this is all for nothing?'
:ignore: Keep hope in your heart and keep your focus on the big picture. This is your path to baby. It sucks so much that your path isn't easier and you have to go through this metformin mania but this is where we are. I said this to Leah last week (I think?) We are women. We can do hard things.
One day at a time and one day will become THE day :cloud9:
Hope is a powerful emotion.


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Coco, i took another metformin today. let's hope it'll not be bad tomorrow. but if i don't feel well i'll not go to work no matter what the doc says!


----------



## joeys3453

morning ladies i hope everyone is doing well. so today is our lucky #8 IUI in a few hours. I really hope this is the one but i have a feeling i may have already ovulated. Yesterday afternoon when i went to the bathroom there was a big clump of EWCM. so i am not sure if that means i have ovulated or not. i hope i didn't:shrug:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> morning ladies i hope everyone is doing well. so today is our lucky #8 IUI in a few hours. I really hope this is the one but i have a feeling i may have already ovulated. Yesterday afternoon when i went to the bathroom there was a big clump of EWCM. so i am not sure if that means i have ovulated or not. i hope i didn't:shrug:

Good luck Joeys - keeping positive thoughts! :thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

so just got done with iui #8 and found out had 26% morph, 43% motility, 78 million, final wash motility 90% motility. I think this is a great chance for us. I think these have been the best numbers yet. 

so i am sick of doing everything as previous times and it not turning into a bfp. I have volleyball tonight i have previously not been going on my iui night. but what do you ladies think i would go and play?:shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

joeys3453 said:


> so just got done with iui #8 and found out had 26% morph, 43% motility, 78 million, final wash motility 90% motility. I think this is a great chance for us. I think these have been the best numbers yet.
> 
> so i am sick of doing everything as previous times and it not turning into a bfp. I have volleyball tonight i have previously not been going on my iui night. but what do you ladies think i would go and play?:shrug:

Joeys, I hope this is the one. I have no advice about they volleyball as I know it's so hard to know what the right thing to do is :shrug: Those sperm sound like supersperm though :happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

onebump:hugs: thanks i really hope this one takes and hope that my follicles grew some great eggs that will accept the sperm and give us a bfp. so all this hard work will be worth it.:thumbup:

yeah i don't think i will play tonight since sounds like we will only have like 4 girls if that. that means i have to play alot and that is not a lot of fun especially if i don't want to do a bunch of bouncing up and down!:dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, great :spermy: results!! EWCM means O is coming. Sounded more like perfect timing to me. EWCM dried up pretty fast after eggy pops so timing sounds awesome, just like the swimmers!

I've got everything crossed this is lucky number 8. I don't think I would have gone to volleyball if I were you either. I think maybe after a potential implantation date I'd do some exercise to get the blood flowing keeping that uterus all plush and full. This is just me though. I'd be 'not jolting' myself with running and impact stuff until the second week of the 2WW. But I do have a tendency to exaggerate.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i don't think i will be able to do anything tonight i have really bad cramps and have a hard time standing straight up. haven't had this happen before. yeah i am to be playing in a 4 on 4 vball tournament on the 18th. so unless i am feeling really icky or unless i feel like i might be getting a bfp i am going to play. :shrug: i don't know what do you ladies think? I am just to the point where i have been playing it safe for the last 7 and it hasn't worked.:shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah i forgot to mention that when she was doing the IUI of course she had a med student with her and she looked familiar so that wasn't fun. but then after the IUI she took the thingy out that they use for like your papsmear and it seriously hurt when she took it out. she said my cervix was so relaxed around it and didn't want to let it go :rofl: what does that mean but wondering if that is what is causing all the cramping and seriously how are we to :sex: with this much cramping!:dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

Joeys, i wouldn't do any harsh exercise. i've been skipping Zumba classes like mad this year and i did not even get a shadow of a BFP lol!


----------



## joeys3453

i know i hav dropped off of my working out a lot but it doesn't seem to matter and i feel like i am getting fatter and just keep eating instead of being healthy! :nope:
i didn't go play volleyball last night i just laid on the bed and watched some tv it was nice.


----------



## ilovepiano

Can't you just go for walks (fast ones) instead? or use the treadmill? i know walking is safe.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah that is what i have been doing. but i don't lift like i use to. I usually will walk about 4.5 miles a day and i have cut back to 2.5 a day. but i still play volleyball and will start playing basketball again. but i use to play basketball every day when i was growing up and went to college for it. so not playing is really tough.:dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

I can imagine Joeys!!!! :hugs: let's hope everything we're doing will be worth it at the end!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

ill be 34 in march can i join please xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi there Gumpyttc :wave: can i call you Gumpy lol :) it reminds me of snow white's dwarfs (although it's missing an "r") :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

i deleted my question, better not dig too much into things right now. i'm a bit too tense lately. anyway, i had metformin y'day and today i was tired. i'm glad i don't have to take it today. i don't really know how i'm going to get used to them :(


----------



## LeahMSta

ilovepiano said:


> i deleted my question, better not dig too much into things right now. i'm a bit too tense lately. anyway, i had metformin y'day and today i was tired. i'm glad i don't have to take it today. i don't really know how i'm going to get used to them :(

:hugs: I know it is rough. Hang in there. For me it took a couple of weeks and eventually my body adjusted and calmed down accordingly. I felt like I was sallowing the stomach flu everytime I took one so i know how miserable it can be but there is light at the end of the tunnel I promise. Just keep your head up and it'll be better before you know it. :flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

Gumpyttc5 said:


> ill be 34 in march can i join please xxx

:wave: Hi Gumpyttc. Welcome and feel free to hop in and share. There is a great group of women here and we are all happy to share and help any way we can. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## LolaM

My orientation classes start on Monday!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Here we are back in the wait again. I believe we are 2dpo today. Tomorrow's temp will confirm. I can't believe we missed it. Now everyone gets to have a good giggle at me: So when I looked at the last few months O has been cd17-19 so I decided that to save a few measly fricken dollars, we would start OPK on CD15. Well.....CD14 temp shot up and cd15 stayed high. So , no OPK to give us a "for sure" but according to temps, we missed the magic. LOL! So we got -2, 0, 2. Hopefully that will be enough. I guess it only takes 1 but I am totally disappointed with missing our "window". *sigh* In other news, we should know if we have a BFP prior to our u/s. 

Lola, missed seeing you around. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Here we are back in the wait again. I believe we are 2dpo today. Tomorrow's temp will confirm. I can't believe we missed it. Now everyone gets to have a good giggle at me: So when I looked at the last few months O has been cd17-19 so I decided that to save a few measly fricken dollars, we would start OPK on CD15. Well.....CD14 temp shot up and cd15 stayed high. So , no OPK to give us a "for sure" but according to temps, we missed the magic. LOL! So we got -2, 0, 2. Hopefully that will be enough. I guess it only takes 1 but I am totally disappointed with missing our "window". *sigh* In other news, we should know if we have a BFP prior to our u/s.
> 
> Lola, missed seeing you around. :hugs:

I come peek in every few days to see who is where.


----------



## Coconuts

Leah, you didn't miss it at all. -2, 0 +2. the golden window are the 2-3 days before O, the day of and possibly the day after. You got two good insems in that window and the +2 is a nice to have too, just in case eggy was a little slow out the gate. It's good you changed the pattern maybe, you never know, could end up being the magic combo.
When I started reading your message I thought you meant you totally and completely missed it, no insems or anything.
Don't worry hun, for me, you're so in this cycle!!!!

:hi: Gumpy. I'm an annoying cling on preggo here. I hope that's not too annoying. I know this is TTC in here but I found such great support in here I feel attached to these girls and just have to see some BFPs gets sprinkled around in here. It's time!


----------



## babybemine

Hi guys, 
Trying to find a good forum to fit into.
I am 34 and going to turn 35 in August. My baby alarm clock has been going off for years but somehow the volume has been turned up to real loud. I walk down the aisle of the stores and just "happen" to be down baby supplies.

My DH and I dated since 2003 and got married this past September. During the time we dated we mostly were NTNP. DH thinks since we weren't really trying then that is why we have not gotten pregnant yet. So basically at this time he is the basic, "Don't worry honey it will happen." Me on the other hand, I want to shake him violently..errr lovingly and say wake up. Something must be wrong. 

Overall, I have removed alcohol and caffeine from my diet (well cut down for the most part), tried drinking more water, and trying to eat healthier. I have been taking prenatal vitamin with DHA.
The first month of getting married, we used pre-seed and tried increasing frequency of BD, and well as me trying to do research and eating the core of a pineapple=using one pregnancy test BFN
Second month: used Response digital OPK 20 something pack for the first time (found out I do actually ovulate), pre-seed, increased BD=one pregnancy test BFN
Now in the third month: using Answer OPK, pre-seed, drinking whole milk, BD and waiting


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi babybemine :wave: good luck with your ttc journey!

Leah, tks for your words!!

Lola, good luck for your orientation course, things are moving woo hoo!! :)

I have measured my glucose level y'day and today. y'day evening i took the metformin and today my glucose level was at 4. something! no wonder i feel like crap when i take it!! time to eat loads of sweets lol! :) - that's the only good thing about it, i don't feel guilty eating sweets!

Oh btw, cramps today but no signs of AF. probably it'll show up tomorrow but keeping fingers crossed! how i wish it was so, i'd avoid all these tablets!


----------



## babybemine

ilovepiano said:


> Hi babybemine :wave: good luck with your ttc journey!
> 
> Leah, tks for your words!!
> 
> Lola, good luck for your orientation course, things are moving woo hoo!! :)
> 
> I have measured my glucose level y'day and today. y'day evening i took the metformin and today my glucose level was at 4. something! no wonder i feel like crap when i take it!! time to eat loads of sweets lol! :) - that's the only good thing about it, i don't feel guilty eating sweets!
> 
> Oh btw, cramps today but no signs of AF. probably it'll show up tomorrow but keeping fingers crossed! how i wish it was so, i'd avoid all these tablets!

have you tried testing?


----------



## ilovepiano

babybemine said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Hi babybemine :wave: good luck with your ttc journey!
> 
> Leah, tks for your words!!
> 
> Lola, good luck for your orientation course, things are moving woo hoo!! :)
> 
> I have measured my glucose level y'day and today. y'day evening i took the metformin and today my glucose level was at 4. something! no wonder i feel like crap when i take it!! time to eat loads of sweets lol! :) - that's the only good thing about it, i don't feel guilty eating sweets!
> 
> Oh btw, cramps today but no signs of AF. probably it'll show up tomorrow but keeping fingers crossed! how i wish it was so, i'd avoid all these tablets!
> 
> have you tried testing?Click to expand...

Nope, it's becoming normal for me to have cramps a few days before AF. so i'm not really thinking i could be pregnant, you know i lost hope :(. but if it doesn't show till tomorrow i'll test. but i've had a few dark yellow spots today and y'day so i think it'll show its face tomorrow.


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope you're wrong ilovepiano.

Leah, you might've made it.

Sorry I'm so clueless, what is your orientation for Lola?

Babybemine, welcome, hope November is your month. 

:hi: Coco, nice to see you as always. 

Girls we are so oerdue a BFP, I so hope ilovepiano is going to break our dry spell :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh onebump how I wish that d become true!! Cramps subsided a bit after 3 trips to the loo!!! At least if af shows I won t have 2 types of cramps at the same time


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> Hope you're wrong ilovepiano.
> 
> Leah, you might've made it.
> 
> Sorry I'm so clueless, what is your orientation for Lola?
> 
> Babybemine, welcome, hope November is your month.
> 
> :hi: Coco, nice to see you as always.
> 
> Girls we are so oerdue a BFP, I so hope ilovepiano is going to break our dry spell :thumbup:

we are starting the adoption process, which will take 4-6 months just to APPLY, then who knows how long for us to get a child


----------



## ilovepiano

Lola that s a very noble thing to do. Best wishes!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Good Morning, no AF till now CD28, maybe the cycle is regulating itself. However, sorry to disappoint you all but i did a pregnancy test tonight at 3.30am when i needed to go to the loo, and it's a BFN as usual :shrug:

So the ticker below is not correct... it's CD28.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Wow, Lola that's wonderful!!!! I was wondering what you were 'disorientated' in. Do you know where the baby will come from yet? Can you choose or is it a 'you get who you're given' kind of thing?
This is an amazing thing you're doing, I hope you stick around here and share the process with us. :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Coconuts said:


> Oh Wow, Lola that's wonderful!!!! I was wondering what you were 'disorientated' in. Do you know where the baby will come from yet? Can you choose or is it a 'you get who you're given' kind of thing?
> This is an amazing thing you're doing, I hope you stick around here and share the process with us. :hugs:

I agree Coco! It's so exciting and I would also love to hear about the process! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Lola, sounds like a long process, can't wait to follow your journey. I hope to adopt one day,wld luv it to b an addition to my family x


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Oh Wow, Lola that's wonderful!!!! I was wondering what you were 'disorientated' in. Do you know where the baby will come from yet? Can you choose or is it a 'you get who you're given' kind of thing?
> This is an amazing thing you're doing, I hope you stick around here and share the process with us. :hugs:

Lol. We can choose age and even gender, race and number of children, ie siblings, but the more we limit our choice, the longer it will take and less likely we are to get a child. We are hoping for infant to about 8 or 9 yo boy or girl doesnt matter. Its a state agency, so i imagine that the child will come from AZ.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh I see. That's great you're leaving the door wide open for fate to bring you the right child. What's up next on the list of things to do?


----------



## joeys3453

lola! that is awesome can't wait to hear your journey!

How is everyone doing? Welcome to all the new people here:hi:

I am doing pretty good. here besides having cramps all the time. i just hope this one is it but just don't feel like it. even though it is early!:dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

Joeys, we are neck and neck in our wait together. I think this thread is long overdue for a BFP. So naturally, I believe both of us shall see ours this cycle. :hugs: Plus with Coco in her sharing little G's baby dust we are bound to see something soon!

Lola, I really do hope you keep us updated on the progress you make in this adoption process. I think there are a whole lot of ways to get our kiddos and I am sure that the one for you will find his/her way home soon. :flower:


----------



## LolaM

learning alot in just a few hours. Mostly paperwork and preliminary information, most of which i already knew, bringing me back some old memories, things i havent thought of in many years, i havent HAD to think about and i dont miss thinking about. Im still taking my letrozole and will potentialy do 2 more IUIs if my cycle plays along.


----------



## Coconuts

LeahMSta said:


> Joeys, we are neck and neck in our wait together. I think this thread is long overdue for a BFP. So naturally, I believe both of us shall see ours this cycle. :hugs: *Plus with Coco in her sharing little G's baby dust we are bound to see something soon!*

:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

You are the best Coco! Thanks for spreading it around. ;)


----------



## joeys3453

yes i agree maybe leah and I will be lucky since it seems we are to test around the same time! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Now that would be pretty sweet!!


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck girls, I still stalk although don't post much. I hope this is the cycle for all of you. & that's awsome about the adoption Lola, I think that's what we want to do to add to our family in a couple of years so hope it all goes well for you.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:hugs:
x


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies hope everyone is going well. so glad it is the weekend i don't work or coach this weekend. i am playing in a 4 on 4 volleyball tournament and then basketball hopefully just subbing so i won't play alot. then i am going o get my nails done. then on monday i am getting my hair colored. I can't wait.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Joeys! We only have a few days to go. Sounds like you have a fun weekend planned. We have plenty going on here to. My best friend is in town for the weekend, then holiday shopping and preparing. I am delighted to day that I am also planning a trip to see my little sister (who is my favorite person on the planet) the first week of December. DW is quite moody and says she has no unusual symptoms or feelings so she is convinced that we are out for the month. I don't know if I believe it but I plan to remain cautiously optimistic. I prefer to see the glass half full. :)


----------



## Coconuts

That's my girl :dust: Dusting off the pom poms as I type!!! Good luck testing Leah xxxx


----------



## LeahMSta

How is the wait treating you Joeys? DW is totally convinced she is out. She is cramping and moody. I say that it could go either way. I reckon tomorrow's temps will be the tie breaker. Nothing to do but wait and see while hoping for the best. We added a bit of extra magic this month by changing our selected names without telling anyone about it. I had a dream where I remembered a doll I got for Christmas when I was little. I said that year that her name was so pretty I would name my daughter after her. I haven't thought about that doll in years. Maybe it's goofy but I thought maybe it was Devine intervention. When. I told DW she said that this was also her sisters middle name. Coincidence? I think not. Hahaha!


----------



## joeys3453

leah i really hope it works for you! i feel the same way. i know yesterday i had a headache and felt nausous. but i don't know if it was all my activites yesterday that made me feel that way. i just feel like i do every other month so it isn't like it is anything new. I am trying to keep my head up and think positive but it is really hard. on saturday i was working out and when i went upstairs hd was listening to music and we were laughing then went into the bathroom to shower and just started crying for no reason just thinking how i so thought i would be pregnant by christmas time and how i feel like a failure to hd!:cry:


----------



## Grateful365

Leah and Joeys - Good luck to both of you and positive energy your way!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks grateful. glad you can send some positive energy this way. 

leah also i forgot to say about the temp thing. I wish i could do my temp again but i sleep with my mouth open so much lately it sucks and i wake up so much in the night to! :nope:


----------



## LeahMSta

Well Joeys, I guess we are pretty much out for this cycle. No AF yet but her temp plummeted to right above cover line (barely). Onward and upward. As soon as AF shows up, we will schedule her HSG. U/S got moved to the 5th of December. My heart mostly hurts for DW because I know how desperately she wanted to avoid TTC turning "medical". You've gotta play the hand you're dealt though. It will all be worth it when we meet our little one in the end. :)


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm so sorry Leah. :hugs: I don't have words. I know how painful this is. 

I hate how easy this can be for some yet so difficult for others. I'm due an NHS appointment with the infertility clinic in the new year, keep hoping the miracle will happen without their help, but I'm loosing hope.


----------



## joeys3453

LeahMSta said:


> Well Joeys, I guess we are pretty much out for this cycle. No AF yet but her temp plummeted to right above cover line (barely). Onward and upward. As soon as AF shows up, we will schedule her HSG. U/S got moved to the 5th of December. My heart mostly hurts for DW because I know how desperately she wanted to avoid TTC turning "medical". You've gotta play the hand you're dealt though. It will all be worth it when we meet our little one in the end. :)

leah i am so sorry :hugs: maybe it is implantation drop? try to stay positive. how long is the dpo normally? i won't get my period until i stop taking the progesterone suppositories. so i will test on turkey day and i am praying for a bfp but if not we will try again. :shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Her LP is 13 days and this is 12dpo. I think it is just the beginning of the end. Although I am still staying positive and telling myself that she did sleep topless (sorry if TMI) with the fan on and only the sheet. Totally not normal for her as she is always cold (I always say it is because she is so trim that there isn't enough insulation. Hehehehe) I even told her that she sabotaged the temp to stop me from obsessing. She promptly replied with "you're nuts." So I suppose I can believe she didn't do it on purpose. :haha:


----------



## joeys3453

leah how is it going any sign of af? did the temp go back up? i still feel about the same nothing new here. i will test i believe on thursday. i could test tomorrow but i think i will wait one more day. So i got my hair colored, some low lights that didn't really come through, hair cut by about 3 1/2 inches and got my eye brows waxed and it cost me only $51. so happy about that.


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh dear....this tiny little temp increase has my heart all a flutter. I know it shouldn't but it does. Every other cycle it is 3 temp drops to af. Today should have been the 3rd. It wasn't. DW says she is crampy bloated and moody but I can't help but think just maybe. Thursday seems so far away right now. That is when she agreed to test if she has not gotten AF. Keep that baby dust coming ladies. I think we may have a winner!


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> Oh dear....this tiny little temp increase has my heart all a flutter. I know it shouldn't but it does. Every other cycle it is 3 temp drops to af. Today should have been the 3rd. It wasn't. DW says she is crampy bloated and moody but I can't help but think just maybe. Thursday seems so far away right now. That is when she agreed to test if she has not gotten AF. Keep that baby dust coming ladies. I think we may have a winner!

Leah I hope so :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Onebump. I feel so silly but that tiny increase just filled my heart with hope.


----------



## babybemine

:dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

copy and pasting from another thread to give you the full disclosure of how nuts this is making me:

Oh My WORD!!!!!! this itsy bitsy little temp increase has me climbing the walls!!!! I have been having dreams about a daughter. I know what you're thinking: we all dream about meeting our little ones. Right? Well, the thing is that since my brain surgery, I either don't have or don't remember my dreams. I can not tell you the last one I can recall. It has been YEARS. Every night for the last 4-5 I meet my little girl for the first time. The "how" always changes but the "who" stays the same. In one of these dreams I remembered a doll I got at about 6-7yrs old. I remember thinking her name was sooooo beautiful. I told my parents that Christmas that I was going to give my first little girl her name. (*can't tell you what it is, DW and I made a promise that it is our secret until we meet her.) Turns out that this name is also my DW older sister's middle name too. Even after 11 yrs, I never knew that. So.....I am so freakin ecstatic about the tiny increase and missing AF because she should be here and has not made an appearance yet. Oh send baby dust but please help me keep my feet on the ground. All of this could be nothing. Ugh. I may go mad.


----------



## joeys3453

leah i hope so for your sake. i haven't been feeling any different besides i got a cold sore this morning when i woke up! :cry: this really sucks.


----------



## LeahMSta

A lot of people don't feel or notice changes this early on. That is what I have to keep telling DW. Don't let a grieving heart be the welcome feeling to your LO. Keep your heart light and hopeful. That is as important as the prenatals you swallow to make a comfy spot for him/her. I know it is nearly impossible to keep yourself from feeling hopeless but if you can't manage to do it for yourself, think of your little one. It can be your first act of love for him/her. No matter when they arrive. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies, still stalking although i'm very quiet. nothing much going on. not even using cbfm, being lazy. However, good luck for the ladies in the 2ww! fingers crossed!


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies well i took a test today and it was a blaring BFN! :cry: so i stopped taking the progesterone and the estradiol. it sucks but what can i do. now i just relax enjoy and try for next month! how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Grateful365

LeahMSta said:


> Thanks Onebump. I feel so silly but that tiny increase just filled my heart with hope.

It doesn't matter what fills your heart with hope Leah....just that you keep the hope going! 

Best of luck to you :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> Hi ladies well i took a test today and it was a blaring BFN! :cry: so i stopped taking the progesterone and the estradiol. it sucks but what can i do. now i just relax enjoy and try for next month! how is everyone else doing?

:hugs: Joeys. Onto the next! And the great thing is you never know what next month will bring....

Nothing new here...I'm in the running this month (wasn't last month due to DH being under too much pressure) so we'll see. Crazy looking chart this month - Finally got my O-line so now I'm in the 2ww. I'm just gonna try to not think about it. (LOL yeah right!) Seriously though...it gets very exhausting to think about and I have been dealing with quite a lot of big disappointments the past few years. I really really need something happy to happen in my family.:winkwink:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks grateful but i really am losing hope and just going through the motions now. I am pretty sure we won't be able to get a bfp with out ivf. i mean we have done 8 IUI's and still nothing. so i guess this is as good as it will get.:cry::nope:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> thanks grateful but i really am losing hope and just going through the motions now. I am pretty sure we won't be able to get a bfp with out ivf. i mean we have done 8 IUI's and still nothing. so i guess this is as good as it will get.:cry::nope:

:hugs: I know how hard it is. Let yourself have a good cry then maybe a long bubble bath with a nice cocktail? :wine: We fell below cover line today too. It hasn't happened yet, but it will. I was so silly to get excited by an increase of .04. :dohh: Now I remember why I made the promise to myself to not get so worked up. I have to believe that with trying so hard and so long that the :baby: we finally get is the one that has been intended for us all along. I like to think that maybe we arrived to the party a bit too early as opposed to a bit to late :shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, I'm not looking for congratulations or anything, but wanted to come by and share my news. 

It took me one year and it's still super early days, AF not due till Saturday, but I got my bfp tonight. I obviously hope it sticks. I joined this thread as I desperately wanted to fall pregnant before I turned 34 and officially I did. I must have conceived just under a week before my 34th birthday last Thursday. 

Leah I see AF arrived too, I am so sorry. The pain is unbearable and the fear of how long it's going to take. I have not been Mrs Positive during this process and I don't know what's going to happen over the next week, but I am rooting for everyone, including myself. 

Don't know how to say all this without sounding like I'm gloating or without hurting anyone, but also didn't want to just disappear because I was scared of telling you all the truth. I hope if anything it's another wee glimmer of hope that we can do it. 34 or not :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

CRAP!!! Every single dr that can do my IUI is out and wont be back until MONDAY!!! Its a bad time to be ovulating...looks like we are back to the humping board!:haha::sex:


----------



## LeahMSta

onebumpplease said:


> Ladies, I'm not looking for congratulations or anything, but wanted to come by and share my news.
> 
> It took me one year and it's still super early days, AF not due till Saturday, but I got my bfp tonight. I obviously hope it sticks. I joined this thread as I desperately wanted to fall pregnant before I turned 34 and officially I did. I must have conceived just under a week before my 34th birthday last Thursday.
> 
> Leah I see AF arrived too, I am so sorry. The pain is unbearable and the fear of how long it's going to take. I have not been Mrs Positive during this process and I don't know what's going to happen over the next week, but I am rooting for everyone, including myself.
> 
> Don't know how to say all this without sounding like I'm gloating or without hurting anyone, but also didn't want to just disappear because I was scared of telling you all the truth. I hope if anything it's another wee glimmer of hope that we can do it. 34 or not :hugs:


:hugs: :happydance: :flower: It can hardly be considered gloating. We have been through this journey too and know what a glorious day this is for you. I hope this little bean is your sticky forever baby. :dance:

Lola, as Coco has said a bazillion times (while giving other's credit for it...) when in doubt, hump it out!!! hop to it lil lady! We are having a hard time getting our HSG scheduled too due to the Holiday.

What cycle day does the HSG have to be on? They just told us to call CD1 to schedule. :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Lola, as Coco has said a bazillion times (while giving other's credit for it...) when in doubt, hump it out!!! hop to it lil lady! We are having a hard time getting our HSG scheduled too due to the Holiday.
> 
> What cycle day does the HSG have to be on? They just told us to call CD1 to schedule. :shrug:

I want to say I had mine on CD 10 or 11 after 10 days of NO BDing


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Lola, as Coco has said a bazillion times (while giving other's credit for it...) when in doubt, hump it out!!! hop to it lil lady! We are having a hard time getting our HSG scheduled too due to the Holiday.
> 
> What cycle day does the HSG have to be on? They just told us to call CD1 to schedule. :shrug:
> 
> I want to say I had mine on CD 10 or 11 after 10 days of NO BDingClick to expand...

:thumbup:That helps tons! We were just worried that we wouldn't be able to get it done this month and I am being cheap because we have already spent our deductible for the year, so I want to get it done while it is 100% covered. :blush:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Lola, as Coco has said a bazillion times (while giving other's credit for it...) when in doubt, hump it out!!! hop to it lil lady! We are having a hard time getting our HSG scheduled too due to the Holiday.
> 
> What cycle day does the HSG have to be on? They just told us to call CD1 to schedule. :shrug:
> 
> I want to say I had mine on CD 10 or 11 after 10 days of NO BDingClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:That helps tons! We were just worried that we wouldn't be able to get it done this month and I am being cheap because we have already spent our deductible for the year, so I want to get it done while it is 100% covered. :blush:Click to expand...

Oh I hear ya! Unfortunatly, none of my procedures were covered by my insurance, the bastaaads! So im paying out of my own pocket. Im actually still waiting on a bill from my reg gyno from February. They keep saying that its waiting on the insurance and I cant make a payment until they get something from the insurance, that doesnt make any sense to me, its been way, way WAY too long, but its on hold so i cant make a payment. What evs!


----------



## babybemine

:happydance::happydance:Onebump:happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!​


----------



## babybemine

Hopeful for BFP this month. If not then we see the doc on Dec 6th. FX


----------



## Coconuts

OneBump!!

Spoiler
CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 
:yipee: :happydance: :bunny: :wohoo: :headspin: :baby: :crib:

I've been silently stalking and rooting and rooting and rooting for a BFP!!!!! Check you out!!!!!!!
I'm so happy for you for getting your BFP without the stupid NSH!!! Way to go girl!

Can I just ask.... What's the deal posting a :bfp: annoucement without a photo!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you don't have a journal and want a place to share the story of how it all happened you can head on over to my journal and go as gushy as you like, no holds barred. My ladies know you there too and will be very happy to hear your news! I might put a little hinter in there now. 'Congratulations to mystery friend style so you can drop the BOO YA when you next pop over to say hi!!!!

Whoooooot :wohoo:


----------



## Grateful365

onebumpplease said:


> Ladies, I'm not looking for congratulations or anything, but wanted to come by and share my news.
> 
> It took me one year and it's still super early days, AF not due till Saturday, but I got my bfp tonight. I obviously hope it sticks. I joined this thread as I desperately wanted to fall pregnant before I turned 34 and officially I did. I must have conceived just under a week before my 34th birthday last Thursday.
> 
> Leah I see AF arrived too, I am so sorry. The pain is unbearable and the fear of how long it's going to take. I have not been Mrs Positive during this process and I don't know what's going to happen over the next week, but I am rooting for everyone, including myself.
> 
> Don't know how to say all this without sounding like I'm gloating or without hurting anyone, but also didn't want to just disappear because I was scared of telling you all the truth. I hope if anything it's another wee glimmer of hope that we can do it. 34 or not :hugs:

Onebump I am so happy for you! I don't think anyone should worry about reporting something so positive as a BFP!!! We are all here to support each other and cheer each other on. It's wonderful to see someone get a BFP and gives us all hope. I hope you dont disappear totally and keep us up to date once in a while! Best wishes to you :flower:


----------



## ilovepiano

OneBump!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

This thread sure has been awfully quiet.I hope everyone is well. DW and I are hanging in there. We are on CD8 right now. The HSG is scheduled for Friday. Thankfully that means that I will still be here. We were afraid that my trip to see my sister would mean that she'd be on her own but we managed to get it before. DW is under quite a bit of stress at work. I am worried about that affecting ttc. She is going to another location to replace a manager there and apparently try to clean up his mess and rumor has it that this is a "test" to get her to yet another promotion. I'm not terribly hopeful for this cycle. Between financial stress from the holidays and the fact that I will be gone when the inseminations happen (talk about poor vacation planning) not to mention the job....we are both feeling spread a little thin. Who knows though, maybe all of the chaos can be just the distraction we need to make it to a Christmas Eve BFP.


----------



## Grateful365

I agree...so quiet in here! I am in the 2ww CD 10. I don't think I will test early...not in the mood to be disappointed so I will just wait for AF. I have no symptoms what so ever. Do most people have symptoms by 10 DPO?


----------



## LeahMSta

Grateful365 said:


> I agree...so quiet in here! I am in the 2ww CD 10. I don't think I will test early...not in the mood to be disappointed so I will just wait for AF. I have no symptoms what so ever. Do most people have symptoms by 10 DPO?

Some do and some don't. I agree with waiting to test. We tested early for 2-3 cycles and then realized that the best way to find out is to wait til your late and let the anticipation build. Everyone is different though. Sending tons of baby dust your way!


----------



## Grateful365

LeahMSta said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> I agree...so quiet in here! I am in the 2ww CD 10. I don't think I will test early...not in the mood to be disappointed so I will just wait for AF. I have no symptoms what so ever. Do most people have symptoms by 10 DPO?
> 
> Some do and some don't. I agree with waiting to test. We tested early for 2-3 cycles and then realized that the best way to find out is to wait til your late and let the anticipation build. Everyone is different though. Sending tons of baby dust your way!Click to expand...

I agree Leah...sometimes I think it is easier to just wait. I don't like to get excited over nothing too quickly. Once my AF is late....then I would get excited! Wishing you the best of luck for your December cycle :xmas12:


----------



## Coconuts

Grateful, I was quite a spotter before AF would hit. My only symptom at 10DPO was no spotting. I got one little brown spot and it vanished so when I got to 12DPO still no spotting I was pretty sure I was going to see two lines. 13DPO was lucky test day for me but that was also late for me since my LP was a shortie at 10 / 11 days only. Sigh.

Another reason not to test early? Line eye. Lines are so freakin' faint you go mad for a few days with is there isn't there rather than just getting by on blissful ignorance and hopefullness.

I didn't get any really large and loud pregnancy signs until I was waaaaaaaay late, like past 5 weeks so 20+DPO and even then I could have passed them off as something else.

Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## Grateful365

Coconuts said:


> Grateful, I was quite a spotter before AF would hit. My only symptom at 10DPO was no spotting. I got one little brown spot and it vanished so when I got to 12DPO still no spotting I was pretty sure I was going to see two lines. 13DPO was lucky test day for me but that was also late for me since my LP was a shortie at 10 / 11 days only. Sigh.
> 
> Another reason not to test early? Line eye. Lines are so freakin' faint you go mad for a few days with is there isn't there rather than just getting by on blissful ignorance and hopefullness.
> 
> I didn't get any really large and loud pregnancy signs until I was waaaaaaaay late, like past 5 weeks so 20+DPO and even then I could have passed them off as something else.
> 
> Good luck hun :dust:

Aww thanks for your input Coco. Yes when you want something so bad...you do dream up every symptom and want to test! :flower: Woke up this morning from some crazy dreams and I almost feel like AF is coming but its not due for a few days yet...still I have that crampy feeling.


----------



## LeahMSta

HI all!
We are back from our HSG and just this quickly we seem to have a decent understanding of why we haven't gotten pregnant as of yet. The good news is that her tubes are good and flowing. The not so great news is that DW has cervical stenosis. It took all 3 caths and several tries to pass through her cervix. From what was explained to us, because they were eventually able to get through the cervix there is a higher possibility of us getting pregnant this month. So, insemination starts on Sunday and we have high hopes for that Christmas eve BFP


----------



## Grateful365

LeahMSta said:


> HI all!
> We are back from our HSG and just this quickly we seem to have a decent understanding of why we haven't gotten pregnant as of yet. The good news is that her tubes are good and flowing. The not so great news is that DW has cervical stenosis. It took all 3 caths and several tries to pass through her cervix. From what was explained to us, because they were eventually able to get through the cervix there is a higher possibility of us getting pregnant this month. So, insemination starts on Sunday and we have high hopes for that Christmas eve BFP

I haven't ever heard of cervical stenosis - but perhaps its nice to get a diagnosis so that you know WHY perhaps no BFP yet! This is exciting Leaf- I will really have my fingers crossed for you both this month for a :xmas12:Christmas BFP


----------



## Dragonfly78

I am SO glad I am not the only one! I am driving my DH NUTS!! I'll be 35 in May and I feel like we need to "hurry" and get it done. The high risk, age thing freaks me out. We just started TTC in Oct after my TR but Dr. said I only have a 7% chance of conceiving which makes it even worse. I too, have a bunch of friends my age having babies and feel like I need to catch up before it's too late. 
It's so nice to know I'm not alone!


----------



## LeahMSta

Grateful365 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> HI all!
> We are back from our HSG and just this quickly we seem to have a decent understanding of why we haven't gotten pregnant as of yet. The good news is that her tubes are good and flowing. The not so great news is that DW has cervical stenosis. It took all 3 caths and several tries to pass through her cervix. From what was explained to us, because they were eventually able to get through the cervix there is a higher possibility of us getting pregnant this month. So, insemination starts on Sunday and we have high hopes for that Christmas eve BFP
> 
> I haven't ever heard of cervical stenosis - but perhaps its nice to get a diagnosis so that you know WHY perhaps no BFP yet! This is exciting Leaf- I will really have my fingers crossed for you both this month for a :xmas12:Christmas BFPClick to expand...

From what was explained it means that the cervical opening is closed incredibly tightly. Great for when you are pregnant but not so great when TTC. So because of the lack of an opening the poor little :spermy: couldn't get to where they needed to as easily. So since they successfully threaded the catheter through, it is far more open than it has been and they said that 9 out of 10 when that is the case the woman conceives the cycle immediately following. Oh I hope I hope I hope.[-o&lt;


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Leah, that sounds so promising, is your DW recovering? That sounds sore. Hope this does the trick.
Good luck dragonfly!


----------



## LeahMSta

onebumpplease said:


> Oh Leah, that sounds so promising, is your DW recovering? That sounds sore. Hope this does the trick.
> Good luck dragonfly!

DW is quite sore and I don't think her body cared for the contrast. She got quite sick but it was only once and then she slept through the evening. She is still walking a little funny and keeps telling me "you better know I love you" :haha: I told her though I'm sure it wasn't awesome going in she must hold her complaints until something 6 pounds or larger comes out to complain. :thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Oh Leah, that sounds so promising, is your DW recovering? That sounds sore. Hope this does the trick.
> Good luck dragonfly!
> 
> DW is quite sore and I don't think her body cared for the contrast. She got quite sick but it was only once and then she slept through the evening. She is still walking a little funny and keeps telling me "you better know I love you" :haha: I told her though I'm sure it wasn't awesome going in she must hold her complaints until something 6 pounds or larger comes out to complain. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well I found it agony and I didn't have an issue like that. As soon as the catheter went in I took severe cramps, the doc actually removed it, I was in so much pain. So really feel for her :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

onebumpplease said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Oh Leah, that sounds so promising, is your DW recovering? That sounds sore. Hope this does the trick.
> Good luck dragonfly!
> 
> DW is quite sore and I don't think her body cared for the contrast. She got quite sick but it was only once and then she slept through the evening. She is still walking a little funny and keeps telling me "you better know I love you" :haha: I told her though I'm sure it wasn't awesome going in she must hold her complaints until something 6 pounds or larger comes out to complain. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I found it agony and I didn't have an issue like that. As soon as the catheter went in I took severe cramps, the doc actually removed it, I was in so much pain. So really feel for her :hugs:Click to expand...


Me too!!! It was really painful to me...so much and it seemed to be taking so long that I started to feel light headed....LOL How embarassing....they were like "Are you OK? and I was like "Yes, hurry." HAHA! Very GROSS feeling. Never want to do it again.


----------



## LolaM

Grateful365 said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> Oh Leah, that sounds so promising, is your DW recovering? That sounds sore. Hope this does the trick.
> Good luck dragonfly!
> 
> DW is quite sore and I don't think her body cared for the contrast. She got quite sick but it was only once and then she slept through the evening. She is still walking a little funny and keeps telling me "you better know I love you" :haha: I told her though I'm sure it wasn't awesome going in she must hold her complaints until something 6 pounds or larger comes out to complain. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I found it agony and I didn't have an issue like that. As soon as the catheter went in I took severe cramps, the doc actually removed it, I was in so much pain. So really feel for her :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too!!! It was really painful to me...so much and it seemed to be taking so long that I started to feel light headed....LOL How embarassing....they were like "Are you OK? and I was like "Yes, hurry." HAHA! Very GROSS feeling. Never want to do it again.Click to expand...

Yes, it was so very painful, I cried from the time he priiiiied open my cervix. and since my uterus is 2 halves, he was STABBING me trying to find the other side. :cry:


----------



## LeahMSta

DW is still sore from the HSG but we start insems today. I feel bad because I am confident that putting in a softcup is about the last thing she wants to do right now. She said she's just gonna tough it out though because she doesn't want to miss our window. We aren't bothering with OPKs this month. She is always spot on predicting when they are gonna smile the last couple months so we are just going to trust her instincts and go with the flow. She is struggling because my 21 year old niece is suddenly expecting an unplanned LO and my 25 yr old sister is "late" currently. She thinks everyone is getting knocked up except her. I keep trying to tell her that it is good luck to be surrounded by so much baby magic but with all of the pain she is in from the HSG I don't think she hears a word I say right now. I really hope this is her month.


----------



## Grateful365

I am in shock....and still not believing it to be true, but I got a faint BFP this morning....

Can't even think clearly right now...gonna get another test tonight. Scared to get too excited about it.


----------



## LeahMSta

Grateful365 said:


> I am in shock....and still not believing it to be true, but I got a faint BFP this morning....
> 
> Can't even think clearly right now...gonna get another test tonight. Scared to get too excited about it.

:happydance: Oh how exciting!!!! Congrats Grateful!


----------



## joeys3453

congrats that is great!

so i went in for my midcycle and i have 1 on the left that is 18 and one on the right that is 16 follicles that is. So we are doing the trigger tonight and 10th IUI on wed! I really hope this works!!!!:shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> congrats that is great!
> 
> so i went in for my midcycle and i have 1 on the left that is 18 and one on the right that is 16 follicles that is. So we are doing the trigger tonight and 10th IUI on wed! I really hope this works!!!!:shrug:

Welcome back Joeys! I really hope that this is both our cycles. I'll be happy to be you 2ww buddy again. :thumbup:


Does anyone have some insight for us on how long it is normal to be leaking the contrast from the HSG? DW is having a difficult time monitoring CM. She is still quite tender and is leaking so we are unable to really pin point where we are at. Our donor is traveling out of state as of Wednesday so we are just doing daily inseminations (poor Mrs is having a tough time with the softcups) and watching temps with our fingers crossed. Really hoping Joeys and I both get our Christmas miracle. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Just popping by to say congratulations to *onebump* and *grateful*! I don't post but I lurk on here regularly and keep everything crossed for each of you. 

*Leah* and *Joeys* - I too hope you both get your Christmas miracles this month!!!

Big hugs to everyone and lots of dust.
:dust: :hug: :dust:


----------



## timeforababy

:) hi all haven't posted in a while

congratulations onebumpplease and grateful!

Hope everyone is well, sorry i won't be posting much but i will pop in once in a while. Not pregnant and just been told by real life friends that more are pregnant and my sister is pregnant with no. 2. I'm living my life and just NOT being pregnant. :)


----------



## ilovepiano

Congrats onebump and grateful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so tired today i think it's the metformin... i could sleep on my desk right now. my eyes are so heavy......

Oh i see i'm day 23 today, so the tiredness could be the before-AF signs.... ugh....


----------



## babybemine

Still no AF. a bunch of BFN's but no AF. cd 32 of 27 day average cycle. FX that this could be my month despite what those tests said.:haha:
Seeing the fertility doc tomorrow so will no for sure then.


----------



## LeahMSta

Lots of great things happening around here! A visit from MrsChezek, an update from Time, only a few days til testing for Ilovepiano and perhaps a sneaky BFP for babybemine. :thumbup:
We are about to head out to the Dr for an ultrasound and the results of this cycle's testing and hard work. I am hoping when it comes down to it, we are doing all of this for nothing because DW gets her BFP this cycle. If there is any exciting news, I will stop though and update. :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck *Leah*!!! :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

leah how did your test go? we did our 10th IUI today and of course i am crampy and very emotional right now not really sure why! but not fun!:nope:


----------



## LeahMSta

Horrible.Awful. Very bad day. :cry: We conceived last cycle and it is eptopic. We're mortified. 6 weeks today. I just don't even know.......:shrug:


----------



## Grateful365

LeahMSta said:


> Horrible.Awful. Very bad day. :cry: We conceived last cycle and it is eptopic. We're mortified. 6 weeks today. I just don't even know.......:shrug:

Leah I am so so sorry. I know there are no words. Thinking of you both today.


----------



## Coconuts

Grateful365 said:


> I am in shock....and still not believing it to be true, but I got a faint BFP this morning....
> 
> Can't even think clearly right now...gonna get another test tonight. Scared to get too excited about it.

Congratulations hun!!!! :cloud9: Belive it hun and enjoy each and every day of it, happy and healthy 8 more months!!!!!



joeys3453 said:


> so i went in for my midcycle and i have 1 on the left that is 18 and one on the right that is 16 follicles that is. So we are doing the trigger tonight and 10th IUI on wed! I really hope this works!!!!:shrug:

I'm a bit late but take some of this :dust: :dust: :dust:



LeahMSta said:


> Horrible.Awful. Very bad day. :cry: We conceived last cycle and it is eptopic. We're mortified. 6 weeks today. I just don't even know.......:shrug:

:cry: Oh Leah!!! So when you guys did the HSG you'd already conceived???
How do you know today that it's ectopic? Did they pic it up during the HSG but not tell you until today / yesterday???
either way it doesn't matter. I'm so sorry for you guys. Such a blow! What happens now?
:hugs: to you and DW.
Day by day. As far as you feel from your baby right now, every day brings you closer to that bliss.
Be strong for DW but let your feelings out. Don't bottle things up.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Coconuts said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> I am in shock....and still not believing it to be true, but I got a faint BFP this morning....
> 
> Can't even think clearly right now...gonna get another test tonight. Scared to get too excited about it.
> 
> Congratulations hun!!!! :cloud9: Belive it hun and enjoy each and every day of it, happy and healthy 8 more months!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> so i went in for my midcycle and i have 1 on the left that is 18 and one on the right that is 16 follicles that is. So we are doing the trigger tonight and 10th IUI on wed! I really hope this works!!!!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a bit late but take some of this :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Horrible.Awful. Very bad day. :cry: We conceived last cycle and it is eptopic. We're mortified. 6 weeks today. I just don't even know.......:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Oh Leah!!! So when you guys did the HSG you'd already conceived???
> How do you know today that it's ectopic? Did they pic it up during the HSG but not tell you until today / yesterday???
> either way it doesn't matter. I'm so sorry for you guys. Such a blow! What happens now?
> :hugs: to you and DW.
> Day by day. As far as you feel from your baby right now, every day brings you closer to that bliss.
> Be strong for DW but let your feelings out. Don't bottle things up.
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok...now that I have gathered my wits about me, The pregnancy was found on the U/S in the left fallopian tube. We had no idea. Doc showed us the yolk sac and told us that we are approx 6 weeks. We were excited a second too soon because he then explained that DW likely did NOT have cervical stenosis,:nope: her cervix was simply doing what it should have. The tightly closed cervix was a symptom of pregnancy not a cause of infertility. He said it was likely just a random thing as the HSG showed open and functional tubes. He then told us that we would have to have an injection to try to have the body treat itself as opposed to surgery but warned us to watch DW symptoms and head to the hospital if things went wrong. It was all so much so fast. We didn't have time to process. It was pretty rough. Now we have to wait 3 months before trying again. We will try to use our time wisely.


----------



## babybemine

:hugs: Leah and DW.
I can not imagine how much you are hurting right now.
Great big hugs to you both.:hugs:

:witch:got me. 
Appt in am with the docs...He will give us some direction for us to move towards.


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> I am in shock....and still not believing it to be true, but I got a faint BFP this morning....
> 
> Can't even think clearly right now...gonna get another test tonight. Scared to get too excited about it.
> 
> Congratulations hun!!!! :cloud9: Belive it hun and enjoy each and every day of it, happy and healthy 8 more months!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> so i went in for my midcycle and i have 1 on the left that is 18 and one on the right that is 16 follicles that is. So we are doing the trigger tonight and 10th IUI on wed! I really hope this works!!!!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a bit late but take some of this :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Horrible.Awful. Very bad day. :cry: We conceived last cycle and it is eptopic. We're mortified. 6 weeks today. I just don't even know.......:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Oh Leah!!! So when you guys did the HSG you'd already conceived???
> How do you know today that it's ectopic? Did they pic it up during the HSG but not tell you until today / yesterday???
> either way it doesn't matter. I'm so sorry for you guys. Such a blow! What happens now?
> :hugs: to you and DW.
> Day by day. As far as you feel from your baby right now, every day brings you closer to that bliss.
> Be strong for DW but let your feelings out. Don't bottle things up.
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...now that I have gathered my wits about me, The pregnancy was found on the U/S in the left fallopian tube. We had no idea. Doc showed us the yolk sac and told us that we are approx 6 weeks. We were excited a second too soon because he then explained that DW likely did NOT have cervical stenosis,:nope: her cervix was simply doing what it should have. The tightly closed cervix was a symptom of pregnancy not a cause of infertility. He said it was likely just a random thing as the HSG showed open and functional tubes. He then told us that we would have to have an injection to try to have the body treat itself as opposed to surgery but warned us to watch DW symptoms and head to the hospital if things went wrong. It was all so much so fast. We didn't have time to process. It was pretty rough. Now we have to wait 3 months before trying again. We will try to use our time wisely.Click to expand...

Didnt they give you a pregnancy test before the HSG?


----------



## Coconuts

Leah that's all just horrible. I'm so sorry you're both going through this.
I guess that's the methotrexate shot then? I was following a girl on youtube who had an ectopic pregnancy. It was all very sad and emotional and she had the shot to help the body..... reset and start again.
She had to wait a few months too. I think I remember her saying the methotrexate leaches minerals and stuff from your body so it's best to wait and to keep taking your prenatal supplements to build up your stores of folic acid among other things so when you do get pregnant again you have all the right vitamins and minerals in the right balance to get that pregnancy off to a healthy start.
If it gives you any comfort she went on to conceive a perfectly healthy baby boy and they're both doing fabulously now. He's about 6 months old! There is light at the end of the tunnel, it's just you've only just gone in the entrance, there's a bit of road to travel before that pin prick of light gets bigger and closer :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Lola, we didn't have a pregnancy test before the HSG. DW had a regular cycle. We had no indication that she might be pregnant. 

Coco, thanks for your kind words. As usual you are a great source of support and info. I appreciate you taking time to cheer us on.


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Lola, we didn't have a pregnancy test before the HSG. DW had a regular cycle. We had no indication that she might be pregnant.
> 
> Coco, thanks for your kind words. As usual you are a great source of support and info. I appreciate you taking time to cheer us on.

omg! I am so very sorry! I had had a normal cycle too and the nurse told me it was "part of the procedure and everyone gets one" if you are TTC they should have had you take one. On the bright side, you know there isnt anything wrong, fertility wise!


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Lola, we didn't have a pregnancy test before the HSG. DW had a regular cycle. We had no indication that she might be pregnant.
> 
> Coco, thanks for your kind words. As usual you are a great source of support and info. I appreciate you taking time to cheer us on.
> 
> omg! I am so very sorry! I had had a normal cycle too and the nurse told me it was "part of the procedure and everyone gets one" if you are TTC they should have had you take one. On the bright side, you know there isnt anything wrong, fertility wise!Click to expand...

I'm not usually one to pull this card but I think that because we are a same-sex couple that is TTC they may have just assumed we would know because you aren't the first person that has asked that question. :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Lola, we didn't have a pregnancy test before the HSG. DW had a regular cycle. We had no indication that she might be pregnant.
> 
> Coco, thanks for your kind words. As usual you are a great source of support and info. I appreciate you taking time to cheer us on.
> 
> omg! I am so very sorry! I had had a normal cycle too and the nurse told me it was "part of the procedure and everyone gets one" if you are TTC they should have had you take one. On the bright side, you know there isnt anything wrong, fertility wise!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not usually one to pull this card but I think that because we are a same-sex couple that is TTC they may have just assumed we would know because you aren't the first person that has asked that question. :shrug:Click to expand...

did the HSG cause the ectopic?:hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Lola, we didn't have a pregnancy test before the HSG. DW had a regular cycle. We had no indication that she might be pregnant.
> 
> Coco, thanks for your kind words. As usual you are a great source of support and info. I appreciate you taking time to cheer us on.
> 
> omg! I am so very sorry! I had had a normal cycle too and the nurse told me it was "part of the procedure and everyone gets one" if you are TTC they should have had you take one. On the bright side, you know there isnt anything wrong, fertility wise!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not usually one to pull this card but I think that because we are a same-sex couple that is TTC they may have just assumed we would know because you aren't the first person that has asked that question. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> did the HSG cause the ectopic?:hugs:Click to expand...

:nope: Our LO was all snuggled down and firmly implanted before the HSG. We were 5 weeks for the HSG so I'm sure there wasn't much the HSG could do. It did cause some spotting for the few days after but I don't know if that was from them prying into DWs tightly closed cervix or the fact that they really had to push the dye to get it to flow on one side (neither DW nor I can reacall which side that was. We assume it is probably the tube with the pregnancy though) Shortly after the HSG DW started complaining of some cramping and discomfort. We really just thought her body didn't like the dye or something. Wednesday was just supposed to be a diagnostic u/s for unexplained infertility. In fact, we had started our inseminations for this month on the Sunday before. It was like being hit by a truck. There was only about 3 seconds of joy at her being unexpectedly pregnant followed by a lot of medical info about methotrexate. The whole thing was a fiaso. They didn't have any methotrexate in the Dr's office so we had to take the script get it filled and go back to the office for the injections. Then the pharmacy misread the script and didn't give us enough so we had to do it all over again. My poor DW. SHe has been so strong but my heart is still broken for both of us. :cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Lola, we didn't have a pregnancy test before the HSG. DW had a regular cycle. We had no indication that she might be pregnant.
> 
> Coco, thanks for your kind words. As usual you are a great source of support and info. I appreciate you taking time to cheer us on.
> 
> omg! I am so very sorry! I had had a normal cycle too and the nurse told me it was "part of the procedure and everyone gets one" if you are TTC they should have had you take one. On the bright side, you know there isnt anything wrong, fertility wise!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not usually one to pull this card but I think that because we are a same-sex couple that is TTC they may have just assumed we would know because you aren't the first person that has asked that question. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> did the HSG cause the ectopic?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: Our LO was all snuggled down and firmly implanted before the HSG. We were 5 weeks for the HSG so I'm sure there wasn't much the HSG could do. It did cause some spotting for the few days after but I don't know if that was from them prying into DWs tightly closed cervix or the fact that they really had to push the dye to get it to flow on one side (neither DW nor I can reacall which side that was. We assume it is probably the tube with the pregnancy though) Shortly after the HSG DW started complaining of some cramping and discomfort. We really just thought her body didn't like the dye or something. Wednesday was just supposed to be a diagnostic u/s for unexplained infertility. In fact, we had started our inseminations for this month on the Sunday before. It was like being hit by a truck. There was only about 3 seconds of joy at her being unexpectedly pregnant followed by a lot of medical info about methotrexate. The whole thing was a fiaso. They didn't have any methotrexate in the Dr's office so we had to take the script get it filled and go back to the office for the injections. Then the pharmacy misread the script and didn't give us enough so we had to do it all over again. My poor DW. SHe has been so strong but my heart is still broken for both of us. :cry:Click to expand...

Leah, I just don't have words. I am so sorry you and DW are going through this. What a shock :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thank you all for your kind words. DW and I are doing as well as can be expected. We found a fabulous thread on here that linked us to the best information we have found and now we understand a bit more about what has already and has yet to come. We are going to have her blood drawn today to check the HCG numbers. I have a hard time believing we are only 4 days into this process. Right now it feels a bit endless but we will just have to keep on keepin on. There is no way forward but through so on we go.


----------



## onebumpplease

Leah, hope you both keep getting better :hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

Leah :( so sorry for you and all the troubles.

Taking December off so I can drink my sadness away. i've had enough of not drinking! Sorry gals, 18 months being dry is too fucking long.


----------



## ilovepiano

Leah, i've just read through but not in detail. sorry to hear....

more bad news, it seems hubby's sa came out as being 94% immotile. :(

Could lack of "activity" have caused this result?


----------



## babybemine

ilovepiano said:


> Leah, i've just read through but not in detail. sorry to hear....
> 
> more bad news, it seems hubby's sa came out as being 94% immotile. :(
> 
> Could lack of "activity" have caused this result?

I hope not. DH having SA done soon and would hate if that happens to him


----------



## Grateful365

ilovepiano said:


> Leah, i've just read through but not in detail. sorry to hear....
> 
> more bad news, it seems hubby's sa came out as being 94% immotile. :(
> 
> Could lack of "activity" have caused this result?

Not sure Ilovepiano but I know I have read that there are lots of things that can help increase the motility.


----------



## ilovepiano

Grateful365 said:


> Not sure Ilovepiano but I know I have read that there are lots of things that can help increase the motility.

i hope there is, i'm just devastated and numb at the moment. only totally sad :cry: no wonder we've been unsuccessful.


----------



## ilovepiano

on the other hand it is not totally my fault.... cause i was blaming myself. not blaming hubby, it's not something you do on purpose. it's just that i can't accept that ppl get pregnant unwanting it and ppl like us suffer through all this.


----------



## Grateful365

ilovepiano said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure Ilovepiano but I know I have read that there are lots of things that can help increase the motility.
> 
> i hope there is, i'm just devastated and numb at the moment. only totally sad :cry: no wonder we've been unsuccessful.Click to expand...

But maybe knowing this will actually help you! Could be a really good thing! 

My husband had a bad SA as well and I felt the same way. Last year his Morphology was only 3%. A few months ago after eating healthier, cutting back on alcohol, and eating walnuts, it improved to 6%! Now a few weeks ago I got a BFP and I thought we never would. So just do some research on how to improve motility and I think you will be fine. :flower:


----------



## ilovepiano

Grateful365 said:


> But maybe knowing this will actually help you! Could be a really good thing!
> 
> My husband had a bad SA as well and I felt the same way. Last year his Morphology was only 3%. A few months ago after eating healthier, cutting back on alcohol, and eating walnuts, it improved to 6%! Now a few weeks ago I got a BFP and I thought we never would. So just do some research on how to improve motility and I think you will be fine. :flower:

Tks Grateful! this gives us a ray of hope.


----------



## Lisa40

Yep my OH had low motility & low volume too. They put him on vitamin E, zinc, vitamin C and after a few months of that he was prescribed tamoxifen (not sure of the spelling) it's usually given as a breast cancer treatment drug but has been known to improve motility.

Good luck hun, you can get pg with low motility :spermy: it may just take a while longer :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Coconuts

Aw sorry piano! Like the girls said, there are plenty of things you can do to improve things.

Lack of activity might have something to do with it??? The longer they stay in there they get all old and weird which is why they say 'saving yourself' for O day is a bad idea and you should keep things regular. maybe ask for another repeat test and make sure he's had a ehem 'release' 2 or 3 days before???

I've heard that if you have to have an issue, it's best to have an issue with the swimmers, it's the easiest to remedy. Don't loose hope!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

I hope so Coco, my doc is more for IUI's than anything else. we went to talk to him and he confirmed the bad news. he says that lack of activity doesn't mean anything?! for now he gave hubby some vitamins (pre conception) to take for 3 months. we'll see then. most probably he'll have to repeat the test. 

I am so so tired!

Oh btw, i'm off the Metformin, at least that's one good thing. but i'll have to do injections IF we're going for IUI (ouch!) and also, no laposcopy needed.


----------



## babybemine

I am in a mood :growlmad:

DH and I got into a fight and he refused to BD. (We are supposed to be BDing every other day.) While it is unlikely that I am ovulating, I would like to be able to say that we gave it all we could. I feel like I have to go through all this shit...scary tests (possibly painful) and procedures and DH can't even keep up with his part of the bargain. He still has yet to provide his SA sample as well. Man how I wish that all I had to do was put a sample of my goo :haha:in a cup and provide it. I feel like it is wasting time for me to have to have an HSG if we are not going to be BDing anyway. 

I am scared to have the HSG. I am afraid of the pain after and during and hopeful for what the answers may be. If DH is going to pick and choose when we BD then why go through with all this. Part of me is debating canceling the HSG and just leaving it up to chance but I guess that would not make sense since this will give me answers regardless. I feel like since I am already 34, the docs are all for moving forward with fertility treatment and that is possibly stressing DH out. I don't think he intended to try so quickly.

On a side note, the hospital called to let me know about a double blind study that is offered during the HSG. They will combine a steroid with the dye used during the procedure to help with inflammation. I called my doctor about this and he was not in the office. The people I did talk to seemed to have no idea about this as if I was the first person to ever bring it up...sounds weird to me. Considering that this is a fertility doctor you would think that other people would of been offered the same and had concerns to bring to the attention of their MD.


----------



## LeahMSta

Yesterday was one of the longest and hardest days of our lives. The Methotrexate did not resolve the pregnancy. We saw our baby's heartbeat and for a fleeting moment we were a family. Then DW was sent to emergency surgery and the distal end of her fallopian tube was removed. Thankfully I was able to bring her home from the hospital to sleep in our own bed last night. Today we are doing a bit better. DW's pain from surgery is less than she was experiencing with the pregnancy so I am blessed to see her more comfortable and relaxed although both of our hearts are broken we are leaning on each other and moving forward


----------



## onebumpplease

babybemine your hubby is being sooo frustrating. As for the HSG, I did have a rough one, but I'm one of the few and even at that it was well worth it. I found out I had one blocked tube, but one open. Just knowing this made me feel more empowered. Obviously you have to do what's right for you though :thumbup:



LeahMSta said:


> Yesterday was one of the longest and hardest days of our lives. The Methotrexate did not resolve the pregnancy. We saw our baby's heartbeat and for a fleeting moment we were a family. Then DW was sent to emergency surgery and the distal end of her fallopian tube was removed. Thankfully I was able to bring her home from the hospital to sleep in our own bed last night. Today we are doing a bit better. DW's pain from surgery is less than she was experiencing with the pregnancy so I am blessed to see her more comfortable and relaxed although both of our hearts are broken we are leaning on each other and moving forward

Leah, I cannot imagine the pain you are both going through. I am sending you lots of love.


----------



## Grateful365

LeahMSta said:


> Yesterday was one of the longest and hardest days of our lives. The Methotrexate did not resolve the pregnancy. We saw our baby's heartbeat and for a fleeting moment we were a family. Then DW was sent to emergency surgery and the distal end of her fallopian tube was removed. Thankfully I was able to bring her home from the hospital to sleep in our own bed last night. Today we are doing a bit better. DW's pain from surgery is less than she was experiencing with the pregnancy so I am blessed to see her more comfortable and relaxed although both of our hearts are broken we are leaning on each other and moving forward

Leah, my heart just broke reading this. I'm so sorry you and DW are having to go through this pain. I know together you can get through it and time will heal. My thoughts and prayers are going your way. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Yesterday was one of the longest and hardest days of our lives. The Methotrexate did not resolve the pregnancy. We saw our baby's heartbeat and for a fleeting moment we were a family. Then DW was sent to emergency surgery and the distal end of her fallopian tube was removed. Thankfully I was able to bring her home from the hospital to sleep in our own bed last night. Today we are doing a bit better. DW's pain from surgery is less than she was experiencing with the pregnancy so I am blessed to see her more comfortable and relaxed although both of our hearts are broken we are leaning on each other and moving forward

Ok, I had to stop reading this because i didnt want my husband to come into the room and see me blubbering like a fool :cry:. I am so very sorry, I can not imagine...:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

LeahMSta said:


> Yesterday was one of the longest and hardest days of our lives.

I'm so sorry this whole thing is drawing out into one big painful nightmare for you both. I can't imagine how frustration all the why why why questions are that must be flying around your heads.
You're being a wonderful wife to her Leah you can't do any more. I hope you have someone near and close (other than your DW) to lean on too. If you don't think DW can share your own emotional burdens then you MUST off load them to someone with broad shoulders a quiet mind and a warm heart. You're going through this too. Don't bottle it up or soldier on without looking after your own emotional needs. If you get sick again from not venting your sadness and frustration, where will DW be then.
So many loves and hugs.

It goes without saying that a full on rant, rave, emotional splurge on here will be received by your friends. You don't have to be strong in front of us as well as everyone else in RL. Lord knows I've had many a melt down in the anals of BnB during my TTC and miscarriage!!!! It's what make BnB so amazing.

:hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers. We are navigating through all of the emotions that go with this loss the bast we know how. I can't help but be a little angry at the powers that be. I just want one flippin thing in my life to be easy...to go the way it's supposed to. I had wondered so many times while TTC when the moment would come that I would feel like a Mom. I know now. That tiny fluttering heartbeat was MY baby too. I've never felt an ache so deep. I know there was no choice. I knew what had to be done. Every part of my soul wanted to scream and push away the Dr take my wife and run....but I knew. I saw the pain on DW's face I saw how pale she was and her heartache. I had to throw up some emotional walls quickly. We laid around and did nothing yesterday. I got to have a good cry. (I hadn't except during the ultrasound) We called in the troops to help us. Our friends and family have rallied. Some are saying the phrases that feel like nails on a chalkboard to me like "I guess it just wasn't that little one's time" or my personal favorite "did it happen because of your 'alternative' way of getting pregnant?" But all of them have the best of inetentions. One day at a time. I hope the nightmares end soon and I can open my heart to the idea of trying again.


----------



## joeys3453

Morning ladies, sorry i have been MIA for a while. I have been lurking but just not typing. I am finally done coaching so that is good so i can relax a little bit. I did play basksetball yesterday i only wanted to be a sub but then found out we only had 5 girls with me!:dohh: so i am pretty sore today. I forgot how much work it is! but then yesterday i had like very light brown cm but only for a little bit not sure if that is a good sign or what. pus my nipples hurt really bad yesterday but so far they are sore but nothing like yesterday so not sure if it is from playing or what. :shrug: i am going to keep my hopes up. thursday we test so i am really hoping it is good news. 

how is everyone else doing? leah how are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> Morning ladies, sorry i have been MIA for a while. I have been lurking but just not typing. I am finally done coaching so that is good so i can relax a little bit. I did play basksetball yesterday i only wanted to be a sub but then found out we only had 5 girls with me!:dohh: so i am pretty sore today. I forgot how much work it is! but then yesterday i had like very light brown cm but only for a little bit not sure if that is a good sign or what. pus my nipples hurt really bad yesterday but so far they are sore but nothing like yesterday so not sure if it is from playing or what. :shrug: i am going to keep my hopes up. thursday we test so i am really hoping it is good news.
> 
> how is everyone else doing? leah how are you doing?:hugs:

Joeys sending my best wishes to you for your testing on Thursday!


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, I always had a little brown spotting that went away completely before my BFPs. FXD!!!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

well coco i really hope this is it. i have never had it ever happen before because of progeterone would not allow af to show any sign until i would stop the pill. I also have been a ragin :devil: is putting it nicely!!! :rofl: I freaked out on my brother and his fiance on sat. I seriously thought I would hit her. he is such a B and i can't beliee she would act like tht towards my brothers family when she told my brother that she wants my sister and i to like her. Well you are not doing a good job of it! When my brother and i were arguing like siblings do she got into and was like you don't have kids and have never been divorced and something else and i told her to stop and shut up this is not her fight it is between my brother and I. My hd was not talking because he knew it was not his fight and i told her she should do the same!!! :growlmad: haha if you haen't noticed i am still upset about it! :grr::ignore:is what i did after he argument! hahaha ok sorry about that. so lets just say christmas will be great fun! :dohh:


----------



## DHime

Hey girls! Just checking in. Not allot of time to back/stalk. I see some old faces and new. How are you all?
wow Joeys - I think I would have to hit her and be done with it. Good thing you have self control.


----------



## Coconuts

DHime, you popped in here too, looooooooooooots of new faces in here aren't there!!!
Love and hugs to you and T.

Joeys, wow, you really are still upset about it aren't you! Hormones flying about much? I've got a good feeling about this cycle for you. 2 more sleeps until testing!!! Wooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Hey girls! Just checking in. Not allot of time to back/stalk. I see some old faces and new. How are you all?
> wow Joeys - I think I would have to hit her and be done with it. Good thing you have self control.

DHIME!!!!! :hugs: it is great to hear from you how are you doing? how is your little one doing? Yeah i really can't stand her and a lot of people that know her around town don't like her either. My sisters husband doesn't like her either! so lets just say christmas will be interesting. BUt the kids will be there so i will restrain myself from saying anything unless she starts!:thumbup:



Coconuts said:


> DHime, you popped in here too, looooooooooooots of new faces in here aren't there!!!
> Love and hugs to you and T.
> 
> Joeys, wow, you really are still upset about it aren't you! Hormones flying about much? I've got a good feeling about this cycle for you. 2 more sleeps until testing!!! Wooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

coco how are you doing also??? yeah i have just been a ragin B and can't stop myself. I like to keep my hopes up but just know it is going to be a blazing BFN on thursday and just makes me sad. I am not trying to read to much into my ss i am just going to let it in gods hands and if i get a bfp it will be a christmas miracle! So lets just keep our fingers crossed and throw some of your baby dust out here and hopefully i will have good news!:happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

for some reason i feel i am out this month. i feel like i am getting cramps here and there. it is just frustrating to always get the bfn!:cry:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> for some reason i feel i am out this month. i feel like i am getting cramps here and there. it is just frustrating to always get the bfn!:cry:

I am keeping the faith for you Joeys :flower:


----------



## Coconuts

me too!


----------



## onebumpplease

:dust: :dust:

DHime, what a journey you've had :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies :wave:
DW and I are trying to return to life today. I had no idea it would be so hard emotionally to make it through this. Not that I thought we'd just get over it and get on with life but I didn't expect it to knock the wind out of me like it just happened. It's crazy, one moment I am happy and even enjoying the day and then out of nowhere it hits me and it's like I feel guilty for "Forgeting". :cry: I have not talked to DW since she went to work but her facebook status said that she had no idea it would be so hard to go back to life and that her bod, mind, and soul all hurt. Reading that was one of those moments. I was feeling proud of the days accomplishments. I grocery shopped, went to the post office, put together a stew and still got to work.:thumbup: I saw that post and was flooded with grief. People complaining at work is another trigger. It takes everything I have not to scream and cry like a two year old and tell them how annoying I find their petty complaints. :shrug: I knew it wasn't going to be easy but I didn't know it would feel like this.


----------



## DHime

1 bump - yes it has been a big journey. I have aged 5 years in 5 months. :dohh: Everyone says I look tired. I have learned to say, "thank you for reminding me, I had forgotten." And then enjoy the uncomfortable look on their faces as they eat their own toe-jam. :haha: It has been VERY hard but totally worth it. :thumbup:

Joeys - :hugs: you will get there. I have faith in that! Remember when Jaz swore she would be the last woman standing??? You can get there too. And you will. That LO will be all the more precious for it too.

LeahM - Hang in there sweetie! It will get easier as the emotional and physical wounds heal. :hugs: If you both need a break, take one so you can recover emotionally.

6 months and counting till we start trying for number 2!


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies well i feel like i am out i will still test tomorrow if i don't break down today and test. but i feel like my temp dropped and also feel some cramping like i normally do around this time. plus cm is watery so i believe i am out.:cry:


----------



## joeys3453

so i broke down and took a test and it was bfn! i just want to :cry:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> so i broke down and took a test and it was bfn! i just want to :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Joeys


----------



## onebumpplease

Joeys, it's so unfair. I don't have words, it's such a heart aching time :hugs:


----------



## DHime

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
praying for the next cycle for you Joeys!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, joey's...I haven't been in this thread for a very long time. I'm sorry to see you've had so many failed IUI's...I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel. How many more IUI cycles are you going to try? Will you be considering IVF down the road?

Sorry to bombard you with questions, dear. And I'm sending a ton of :hugs: your way.

Leah, you don't know me (I was an old-timer long ago on this thread), but I caught what happened with you and your wife. My deepest sympathies to you both on your difficult loss...I'm no stranger to baby loss, and the grief you're experiencing. Please take care of each other at this time. Time DOES begin to heal the grief, but allow yourself to feel it...it's a process. Sending you both :hugs: too.


----------



## LeahMSta

I just wanted to take a moment to thank all of you for your loving words and encouragement over the last couple weeks. I don't know how I would have stayed sane without my BnB girls. DW is doing a bit better today and it seems the pain and inflamation from the surgery are slowly starting to dial back. Yesterday was a tough day but she said it was more emotionally exhausting because everyone had all of the usual questions for her like "can you still have kids?" and "do you know why it happened?". Needless to say, the more time you answer the same questions the more they annoy you no matter if it is fair or not. Then people thinking they are offering wisdom about how to make a baby "properly" as if intercourse was somehow the missing ingreidient in our pregnancy. I try to be patient and remember that they are honestly trying to console and be helpful however we both find ourselves fuming together at home. We have both concluded that this is our safe place where people aren't morons. :haha: We plan to just immerse ourselves in the holiday and drink cocoa in front of the fire and have egg nog and cookies while watching christmas cartoons and to lean on eachother to make it to the other side. Thank you again for all being so amazing. You truly are my shelter in the middle of a poop-storm of emotions. :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: Leah! i hope you and DW feel better soon. You'll see, time will help, you'll never forget but it won't be that painful.

As for me, nothing is happening. Last week hubby had his SA test and it came out horrendously bad. So i quit taking metformin. He's going to repeat it, when he decides which vitamins to take and when he buys them and actually takes them. Please note the emphasis on When! I'm not even bothering now to use the CBFM. If he doesn't make his share, i won't try to have babies. I'm sick of tests, doctors and different diagnosis already! We were very quick to go and buy the Metformin, and starting taking them. So why can't he be quick to decide the course of vitamins he'll take? Gosh!! MEN!!!!!!! Arrrrgggghhh!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, needed to vent...


----------



## Coconuts

:grr: Sorry Piano, that's really frustrating. I hope he cottons on to what you guys are doing soon!

Leah, ugh. I'm so sorry again that you're going through all this. :hugs:

Joeys, :sad1: I'm so sorry hun. I was so hopeful for you this cycle. :hugs:


:dust:


----------



## LolaM

ilovepiano said:


> :hugs: Leah! i hope you and DW feel better soon. You'll see, time will help, you'll never forget but it won't be that painful.
> 
> As for me, nothing is happening. Last week hubby had his SA test and it came out horrendously bad. So i quit taking metformin. He's going to repeat it, when he decides which vitamins to take and when he buys them and actually takes them. Please note the emphasis on When! I'm not even bothering now to use the CBFM. If he doesn't make his share, i won't try to have babies. I'm sick of tests, doctors and different diagnosis already! We were very quick to go and buy the Metformin, and starting taking them. So why can't he be quick to decide the course of vitamins he'll take? Gosh!! MEN!!!!!!! Arrrrgggghhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, needed to vent...

Oh, I hear ya! My husband thinks its more important to watch TV than for us to BD on my fertile days, so I just dont bther with it anymore. He complains because he *thinks* that he is the one to initiate, but when i make an attempt, he isnt interested...well he can go poop in his hat!:nope:


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> Hey, joey's...I haven't been in this thread for a very long time. I'm sorry to see you've had so many failed IUI's...I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel. How many more IUI cycles are you going to try? Will you be considering IVF down the road?
> 
> Sorry to bombard you with questions, dear. And I'm sending a ton of :hugs: your way.
> 
> Leah, you don't know me (I was an old-timer long ago on this thread), but I caught what happened with you and your wife. My deepest sympathies to you both on your difficult loss...I'm no stranger to baby loss, and the grief you're experiencing. Please take care of each other at this time. Time DOES begin to heal the grief, but allow yourself to feel it...it's a process. Sending you both :hugs: too.

Wookie!:hugs: how are you doing? we can only do 2 more as what the fs told us we could do. yes we have talked about it but i swear dh doesn't understand the time sensative of having this done he thinks that if we wait till like june or july we can get pg right away if we do ivf by then. but he doesn't realize i will be 35 in feb and your body starts to go down hill or so fertility does anyway. i am sure we will do it sooner like i tell him if we go in network then we can do it a few times if it doesn't work the first time because we would have it all covered except we would 20% of it. so that isn't bad at all.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Leah I'm glad you and DW are slowly making your way through. People can be so insensitive!

Piano, Lola and Joeys, men :growlmad: Sometimes!!! I had a dream about my OH last night and he so p'd me off in it. I was still in a bad mood for around half an hour this morning. Wasn't his fault for a change either. He hadn't done anything specific yesterday!


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> :hugs: Leah I'm glad you and DW are slowly making your way through. People can be so insensitive!
> 
> Piano, Lola and Joeys, men :growlmad: Sometimes!!! I had a dream about my OH last night and he so p'd me off in it. I was still in a bad mood for around half an hour this morning. Wasn't his fault for a change either. He hadn't done anything specific yesterday!

My hubs has gotten sassy lately. I hope everyone is having a great holiday. I'm off meds as u know but I O'd and my temp went up and stayed there despite an initial slow rise. Cured lpd??? Is it possible?


----------



## onebumpplease

LolaM said:


> My hubs has gotten sassy lately. I hope everyone is having a great holiday. I'm off meds as u know but I O'd and my temp went up and stayed there despite an initial slow rise. Cured lpd??? Is it possible?

That would be fantastic news, here's hoping Lola! :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi there ladies!
We had a good holiday all things considered. DW is feeling much better and all of her incisions are healing nicely. We made a point to remind each other that this was likely our last holiday without a little one to share it with. I'm still a bit blue over the loss and I feel like maybe getting all of the holiday decor down and putting the house back to normal will help. I hope all of you had a wonderful holiday! :)


----------



## LolaM

ok--if this is how its going to be--i dont know what im going to do--its going on 2 weeks that i have had super sore BBS and its not getting any better. It started just before the time i thought i would O and its continued, its worse w/o my bra. The only other time i have had this is when i was on clomid!:shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> ok--if this is how its going to be--i dont know what im going to do--its going on 2 weeks that i have had super sore BBS and its not getting any better. It started just before the time i thought i would O and its continued, its worse w/o my bra. The only other time i have had this is when i was on clomid!:shrug:

oh my...is it possible? Not trying to be a crazy symptom spotting weirdo but perhaps you speculated a smidge earlier than you thought and your boobs are trying to tell you something......:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> ok--if this is how its going to be--i dont know what im going to do--its going on 2 weeks that i have had super sore BBS and its not getting any better. It started just before the time i thought i would O and its continued, its worse w/o my bra. The only other time i have had this is when i was on clomid!:shrug:
> 
> oh my...is it possible? Not trying to be a crazy symptom spotting weirdo but perhaps you speculated a smidge earlier than you thought and your boobs are trying to tell you something......:shrug:Click to expand...


I thought about that too but my temps were too low at the start


----------



## DHime

u never know


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> ok--if this is how its going to be--i dont know what im going to do--its going on 2 weeks that i have had super sore BBS and its not getting any better. It started just before the time i thought i would O and its continued, its worse w/o my bra. The only other time i have had this is when i was on clomid!:shrug:
> 
> oh my...is it possible? Not trying to be a crazy symptom spotting weirdo but perhaps you speculated a smidge earlier than you thought and your boobs are trying to tell you something......:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about that too but my temps were too low at the startClick to expand...

Do you get pre O soreness?
PS: I am on my first tablet and still trying to adjust to the touch pad keyboard. hang in there with the mistakes.


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> ok--if this is how its going to be--i dont know what im going to do--its going on 2 weeks that i have had super sore BBS and its not getting any better. It started just before the time i thought i would O and its continued, its worse w/o my bra. The only other time i have had this is when i was on clomid!:shrug:
> 
> oh my...is it possible? Not trying to be a crazy symptom spotting weirdo but perhaps you speculated a smidge earlier than you thought and your boobs are trying to tell you something......:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about that too but my temps were too low at the startClick to expand...
> 
> Do you get pre O soreness?
> PS: I am on my first tablet and still trying to adjust to the touch pad keyboard. hang in there with the mistakes.Click to expand...

honestly, its not normal for me. I have only ever had any soreness to this level was when i was taking clomid. Im not moving around too much right now, so its not to painful but its horrible in the AM, ive even considered wearing a bra to bed.


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> ok--if this is how its going to be--i dont know what im going to do--its going on 2 weeks that i have had super sore BBS and its not getting any better. It started just before the time i thought i would O and its continued, its worse w/o my bra. The only other time i have had this is when i was on clomid!:shrug:
> 
> oh my...is it possible? Not trying to be a crazy symptom spotting weirdo but perhaps you speculated a smidge earlier than you thought and your boobs are trying to tell you something......:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about that too but my temps were too low at the startClick to expand...
> 
> Do you get pre O soreness?
> PS: I am on my first tablet and still trying to adjust to the touch pad keyboard. hang in there with the mistakes.Click to expand...
> 
> honestly, its not normal for me. I have only ever had any soreness to this level was when i was taking clomid. Im not moving around too much right now, so its not to painful but its horrible in the AM, ive even considered wearing a bra to bed.Click to expand...

hmmmm....You weren't able to do an IUI this cycle were you?


----------



## LolaM

[/QUOTE]hmmmm....You weren't able to do an IUI this cycle were you?[/QUOTE]

no, we are done with all that. I can no longer take my meds so this is my first natural cycle and i have been monitoring my temp, which usualy tanks immediatly, but this time, it went up and stayed up, which is what it should do. Im hoping that means my LPD has been resolved


----------



## onebumpplease

Lola this sounds fabulous! A BFP at best and at worst a resolved LPD.


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> Lola this sounds fabulous! A BFP at best and at worst a resolved LPD.

hopefully a corrected LPD will eventually lead to a BFP. I started moving around and what do you think happened..bb pain all around! Im not sure what it is, it started BEFORE ovulation, which didnt happen with clomid, with clomid it started after O, im going to give it a few more days and see what happens:shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

I hope your boobs just came early to your BFP Lola :)


----------



## DHime

fx for you!


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> fx for you!

How is your little fam doing? You have a good holiday?


----------



## wookie130

Lola, are you waiting for AF, or will you test? I sure hope this is it for you!

:pizza: I'll confess to stalking this thread off and on, although I haven't been an active participant in it for ages!


----------



## LolaM

wookie130 said:


> Lola, are you waiting for AF, or will you test? I sure hope this is it for you!
> 
> :pizza: I'll confess to stalking this thread off and on, although I haven't been an active participant in it for ages!


yeah, im waiting :coffee:


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Lola, are you waiting for AF, or will you test? I sure hope this is it for you!
> 
> :pizza: I'll confess to stalking this thread off and on, although I haven't been an active participant in it for ages!
> 
> 
> yeah, im waiting :coffee:Click to expand...

how are the "girls" today? Feeling any better?


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Lola, are you waiting for AF, or will you test? I sure hope this is it for you!
> 
> :pizza: I'll confess to stalking this thread off and on, although I haven't been an active participant in it for ages!
> 
> 
> yeah, im waiting :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> how are the "girls" today? Feeling any better?Click to expand...

no better, no worse:shrug: thought maybe i was past it but I guess not


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Lola, are you waiting for AF, or will you test? I sure hope this is it for you!
> 
> :pizza: I'll confess to stalking this thread off and on, although I haven't been an active participant in it for ages!
> 
> 
> yeah, im waiting :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> how are the "girls" today? Feeling any better?Click to expand...
> 
> no better, no worse:shrug: thought maybe i was past it but I guess notClick to expand...

I'm on pins and needles here.....


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Lola, are you waiting for AF, or will you test? I sure hope this is it for you!
> 
> :pizza: I'll confess to stalking this thread off and on, although I haven't been an active participant in it for ages!
> 
> 
> yeah, im waiting :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> how are the "girls" today? Feeling any better?Click to expand...
> 
> no better, no worse:shrug: thought maybe i was past it but I guess notClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on pins and needles here.....Click to expand...


lol--im hoping to last 3 more days--I will just be happy if my LPD is corrected. Just when i think the pain is gone, it comes back. I tho0ught maybe it was caffeine induced, so i stopped drinking soda, that didnt help. Might take an aspirin before bed, see if that helps any:tease::xmas1::xmas21:


----------



## wookie130

Just popped in here to check on your breasticles, Lola. I see they're still hurtin'. Good, good. :happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

Yippee for Lola' s achey lady lumps!!!!


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Yippee for Lola' s achey lady lumps!!!!

Im ok if i live in this bra, but im feelin the crampies! :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

I feel awful this morning, just awful. My tummy is upset and im still in pain and i feel the crampies but nothings happening, my temp dipped so im expecting AF anytime now. What a rotten way to spend the first day of the new year. So far 2013 sucks balls:xmas21::holly:


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> I feel awful this morning, just awful. My tummy is upset and im still in pain and i feel the crampies but nothings happening, my temp dipped so im expecting AF anytime now. What a rotten way to spend the first day of the new year. So far 2013 sucks balls:xmas21::holly:

I'm sorry your having a poopy day Lola. I hope that you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## DHime

so sorry lola! i still keep my fx for you. i think i used up my luck already but i am wishing some your way


----------



## LeahMSta

Sorry about AF Lola. I hope that it at least toned down pain-wise. :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs Lola


----------



## LeahMSta

Wow...it sure has been quiet on here. I hope everyone is well. Just thought I'd pop in and offer an update. I hope you ladies will do the same. I think of all of you often and miss having our regular chats. In the interest of full disclosure, I copied this post from another thread but it is too much to type all over again. 

DW and I are plugging right along. Hopefully AF will show up in the next week or so and that gets us 1 cycle closer to being able to try again. I have to say, I really didn't recognize how much of my time and thought was devoted to TTC. Having this break has allowed me to realize that I was seriously neglecting other things like my own fitness and well being in the interest of trying. I have had an opportunity to get myself back on track and realize that all of the things I was doing in the name of saving for the baby (cutting out supplements for myself stopping nutrisystem, and making myself a priority) were really hurting both of our best interests. I was feeling poorly, missing hours at work and that doesn't help anyone. The loss and recovery process have helped me to realize that in order to be the best Mommy I can be I have to take care of myself first. So I am taking all supplements recommended by my neurologist and started nutrisystem again. I even made changes to our insurance policies and tried to protect us in the event I require another surgery (which is pretty much and issue of WHEN not IF). I have also been able to schedule dental work for DW that we have been putting off because she has anxiety and must take meds before the dentist that don't mesh with TTC. All in all we are both trying to make the loss as positive and we possibly can to be as ready for our forever baby and be the best Mommies we can be.:thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

Leah, it sounds like you are doing really well all things considered:hugs:

I'm still sorry you had to go through this, but you prove what amazing parents you will be as you have such strength :thumbup:


----------



## DHime

leah - totally what she said


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies! :wave:

I hope everyone is well. Things here are great and getting better by the minute. DW has her post op appointment on Tuesday and will FINALLY be off of pelvic rest (poor baby) :haha: Then we wait for AF which I can assure you is due any moment because she is her usual PMSing brutish self. :muaha: and we are back on board the TTC express. We will be temping and so on starting CD 1 but no inseminations until the following cycle. Thats oh though because we will be too busy packing and moving, unsettling and hosting a party because.....we just got our first HOUSE!!!!:wohoo: We are obviously over the moon. and can't wait. It has been a really weird few months with all of the rollercoaster of emotions but I firmly believe that for everything there is a season. I will not allow the season of loss over shadow the season of such awesomeness! We felt our sorrow and it was deep and real but this joy is entitled to being equally as important. So ladies...*cheers* :drunk: to a year of new beginings and a lifetime of happily ever after!


----------



## LolaM

:dohh::cold::holly::xmas1::xmas21:


----------



## onebumpplease

Cheers Leah, that sounds so exciting! I would love my own house one day, hope it's argh that can happen in a few years. I also love hosting a good party, nibbles and drinks


----------



## Coconuts

Congrats on the new house Leah, that's lovely news. 

May it be filled to the rafters with joy and happiness!


----------



## Grateful365

LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> I hope everyone is well. Things here are great and getting better by the minute. DW has her post op appointment on Tuesday and will FINALLY be off of pelvic rest (poor baby) :haha: Then we wait for AF which I can assure you is due any moment because she is her usual PMSing brutish self. :muaha: and we are back on board the TTC express. We will be temping and so on starting CD 1 but no inseminations until the following cycle. Thats oh though because we will be too busy packing and moving, unsettling and hosting a party because.....we just got our first HOUSE!!!!:wohoo: We are obviously over the moon. and can't wait. It has been a really weird few months with all of the rollercoaster of emotions but I firmly believe that for everything there is a season. I will not allow the season of loss over shadow the season of such awesomeness! We felt our sorrow and it was deep and real but this joy is entitled to being equally as important. So ladies...*cheers* :drunk: to a year of new beginings and a lifetime of happily ever after!

Congrats on your home Leah!! Very exciting!! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgegirl

Had to post in here as I'm definately a fit for this topic!!! 

I'm 34, will be 35 in August & dont have any kids & i definately feel the pressure!!!! im not married or even in a LTR, so yeah the pressure is bad!!! check out my journal & u will see what my plans are though... We stopped trying last spring & are going to start again in April... 

Hope i can be a part of this group! Some groups arent so welcoming :(


----------



## babybemine

dodgegirl said:


> Had to post in here as I'm definately a fit for this topic!!!
> 
> I'm 34, will be 35 in August & dont have any kids & i definately feel the pressure!!!! im not married or even in a LTR, so yeah the pressure is bad!!! check out my journal & u will see what my plans are though... We stopped trying last spring & are going to start again in April...
> 
> Hope i can be a part of this group! Some groups arent so welcoming :(

I am 34 as well with birthday in august. Good luck and welcome


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ppl, i had a little break from TTC and these boards. with hubby's low SA i just had to have a break. Anyway, hubby's taking some supplements and doc has stopped Metformin. Useless to say that i will be going to a fertility specialist and not my normal gynae for matters of fertility, as he just deducted that it was my fault and not something else without testing hubby first..... :( 

Anyways, i'm a bit worried. I'm Cd 11 and at Cd 9 i started spotting light brown spots. i'm cramping lightly as well. this morning (sorry if too much info) when i wiped a glob of fertile mucuous came out with strings of brown to it. do you think it's something to worry about? it never happened to me before!! maybe it's the hormones readjusting from the absence of Metformin? but i already had AF last week so i thought everything was in place? do you think i should see a doc?

Not looking forward to a visit to my gynae after my last visit........


----------



## DHime

wow... so many new faces. Still stalking you ladies....


----------



## Coconuts

Still stalking too!

Piano, I was having issues with spotting from 9/10 DPO. at it's worst the brown spotting started at 5DPO for 5 days with AF finally arriving at 10DPO giving me a short LP :cry:

It got worse the further into TTC I got. Do you know what caused it. Stressing out about TTC. It's impossible not to though. I totally get it. Maybe you were more stressed taking time out that by actively observing your cycle :shrug:
I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, the whole brown spotting thing. It could be just some of AF lingering. It could be your hormones going for a loop after the metformin.

Drink plenty of water, stay hydrated. Sex hormones are the last to be produced. If you're under stress they're the first thing your body crosses off it's to do list. Water and hydration helps you deal with phsyical stress better, helps your whole system run better and lastly helps those hormones, when they are produced in the right order in the right amount to get to where they're meant to go.

My BFP cycle with G I was doing self Reflexology to try and relax and stimutate all the reproductive bits. I think I went over the top and kind of did a 'factory reset' because CD30, still no +OPK I gave up thinking this one was going to be a kick-in-the-nuts annovulatory cycle. I read somewhere that fresh ginger tea and fresh parsley tea can bring on a missing AF. I don't think there's that much in it but I upped my fluid intake by an addition litre of water a day for 4 days straight. I was now at around CD40 and all of a sudden I found a HUGE GLOB of EWCM and I was never a big producer of the stuff. I took an OPK and I never had a darker more positive OPK in all my TTC months. I jumped DH for the next three days until the OPK was back to neg and guess what..... G's due in 25 days.
Water water water water water.

And maybe a little reflexology.

Good luck. TTC is h.a.r.d!

How's Tristan doing DHime?

:hi: to the new faces.


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies sorry i have been MIA. Nothing really new here to report we are going to do our IVF class on thursday. We are going through with IVF just not sure if we are going to do it in march or wait till april because of the weather and never know when a snow storm can hit because we have to go to dr which is about 2 1/2 hours from us. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## DHime

Hang in there Joeys! I am rooting for you! :dust:

Well aside from fertility boosters (herbal) we had it easier than many but with our own challenges and losses. I think the male sperm production went way up with the boosters which helped my low egg situation. Oddly we hit the jackpot after deciding to wait a while and were just BDing for fun. I was still temping so I could track later but wasn't even using opk's. The day we did it I used one (opk) for s&g's and it was screaming "you just did it with the most bright line ever on accident!" I had to laugh and figured, nah... not after all that work before. a week and a half later I got my BFP. You just never know and I know we were lucky. It gives me hope for everyone. Plus getting ready to start trying for number 2 in 5 months.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies! Dw just finished her first cycle since surgery. We are one cycle closer. We decided not to try until the third cycle because of the methotrexate. She will be sound physically sooner but her folic acid and so many others were stripped by the injection. We are eager to start but have lots to do before then. We move into our house a week from tomorrow. We are eager to get in and settled. I have spent hours that would normally be devoted to TTC shopping, planning, and day dreaming about the house. I hope everyone is well and I think of all of you regularly. I'm still here....stalkin as usual. LOL!


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Leah, sounds sensible with the waiting and methotrexate depletion etc. I know it feels like an eternity. After the D&C for our loss it felt like each month was like a year.
I was lucky enough to be blessed with G on the third cycle post op. We waited for AF, tried and AF arrived again. Tried again and boom. I hope your baby is fast on the heels of all this. You guys really deserve it.

Good luck with the move.

DHIME!!! Number 2!!! Exciting times!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies wanted to tell everyone that we got IVF set up for april so exciting just not ready for all the meds will have to take!!!! how is everyone doing?


----------



## LolaM

Im home sick today, I cannot comfort myself. Nothing seems to make me feel better.


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, that's great! :thumbup: Perfect time too, new life, rejuvenation, I'm very optimistic for you x

Aw Lola, not even chocolate and a movie marathon? I'm so sorry. I hate feeling like poop. I hope hubby can make you feel better x


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Joeys, that's great! :thumbup: Perfect time too, new life, rejuvenation, I'm very optimistic for you x
> 
> Aw Lola, not even chocolate and a movie marathon? I'm so sorry. I hate feeling like poop. I hope hubby can make you feel better x

Hubs is at work but he did leave me a nice supply of chocolate and pepsi. Im starting to feel a bit better, but my headache will not give in!


----------



## babybemine

AF found me. Off to start Femara this cycle.


----------



## DHime

Hang in there ladies!

Love you all


----------



## babybemine

Last day of taking Femera for this cycle. Limited side effects. Figured out I have this month and the next to give birth in 2013.


----------



## joeys3453

dhime how are you doing?

How are all the other ladies doing? hoping you are staying stong. On my cycle with nothing before we start bcp when af shows up and then going to be IVF around april 7-13 dates so we still have chance at dec 31st baby! :happydance: I can't wait. I am enjoying the time of not stressing just ejoying not taking all the meds and trying to eat a little better and work out a little more so we will see how that all works! haha:shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

Joeys, sounds like you're in a good place mentally. Here's hoping it's a Dec31st baby then :thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks onebump! 

ok i have to ask you ladies something i got a smiley face on my opk test on last thursday, didn't test friday and then on sat smiley face also. I didn't have any more tests and my temp went up on sunday and haven't tested or temped since. but today i have brown cm is that normal? I haven't had this happen ever and especially it never happened during this time when i was on meds. :shrug: not sure what to think


----------



## onebumpplease

I ALWAYS spotted Brown between O and AF, sometimes as early as 3dpo sometimes as late as 12dpo. Never stopped, in fact had a fair amount since bfp, had an early scan due to it.


----------



## joeys3453

onebumpplease said:


> I ALWAYS spotted Brown between O and AF, sometimes as early as 3dpo sometimes as late as 12dpo. Never stopped, in fact had a fair amount since bfp, had an early scan due to it.

really?? so maybe this is a good thing. Did you have cramps like period cramps during that time to because yesterday and so far today i have been having cramps.:shrug::shrug: i mean i don't want to get my hopes up just taking note of something new that has never happened.


----------



## onebumpplease

Yup, but think I got them every month inc. Bfp month. Don't think there were any different tww symptoms that month. Just usual stuff, normally meaning AF. Don't mind that I was proven wrong. Coco had Brown spotting, don't know when in TWW but she believes it was stress that caused hers. No idea what caused mine as there were a couple of cycles I really didn't stress or worry...


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i don't have stress or anything to worry about since we got all our stuff set up for ivf i have been pretty upbeat and stress free actually hahaha:dohh: but yes don't want to think to much about it and jsut keep doing what i have been doing. It is my bday feb 15 so maybe that will be a good thing because I will be testing around there.


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh they do do say birthday month is a lucky month for conceiving, well I hope that and lack of stress helps. The month I conceived I was at my most relaxed about TTC, don't think it's necessary, hate when people told me to relax. Think it might'vb helped a teensy bit though. ;-)


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i think it helps but maybe it also helps since i am off all those meds maybe it has helped with my system or something. so i guess we will see and yes hopefully birthday month would be special because if that is the case then :baby: would be due on hd's bday!:happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw that would be lovely and avoiding more meds if poss. would be fantastic! Although we do what we will to get baby in our arms.


----------



## joeys3453

yes i totally agree. if i need to i will be taking as many meds as possible to be able to have a baby. how are you feeling?


----------



## onebumpplease

I've been so lucky. Had extreme exhaustion, but feel like I'm coming out of it. Always thirsty and sore heads, but that's the worst if it. Tell a lie after convincing myself this was never going to happen for me, I struggled mentally believing that there was something there. On the morning if my dating scan I was crying my heart out, wondering how I was meant to start TTC again never knowing what would happen. So the reality of there being a wee bean in there was indescribable. I can't wait till all the girls here experience it. Still worry and dying to hear the heartbeat for further confirmation. Doing my best to get on board now as nearly everyone in my life now knows so really does seem to be happening.


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: joey. A birthday :bfp: would be fab :thumbup:

& awww onebump... I had a hard time believing it was happening too, always worried that something was going to go wrong. People said to me 'relax & enjoy it' I wanted to punch them haha. In hindsight I wish I had enjoyed it more but that's only because everything turned out ok. I understand how you feel though so if you need a chat ever just let me know.

A friend of mine said "worrying is like being in a rocking chair... Gives you something to do but you don't get anywhere" :rofl: very true but I just couldn't help it. Big hugs :hugs:
xx


----------



## LolaM

ok, no sore BBs this cycle, i hope im still on track, i havent been taking temps, im not medicated so I dont really see the need.


----------



## joeys3453

lola good luck sounds like we are doing the same this month. I am not on meds or temping i feel like i am always forgetting something! :dohh:


----------



## joeys3453

so just checking to see how everyone is doing?

I still am spotting or it seems like the start of af only every time i wipe.:blush: it seems to be brown but at times dark red but not bright red. i have clight cramps but not to bad. i am really not sure what to think just trying to keep track of this all and could down the days till i can test.:shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Guess who's back on the TTC rollercoster?!?!?! WE ARE 
DW let me know yesterday that she is ready to start trying again. SHe feels physically and emotionally ready to star trying. Her cycle is due in about a week. We will be doing SMEP again. We have gotten all settled into the new house, the nursery is pulled shut and ready to be opened like a gift. I feel like I am walking on clouds. I am ready for my forever baby. I hope all is well. I have missed all of you and our chats durring my time away. I hope this thread can pick up it's momentum again ;-)


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay, go Leah. Hope it's not too long before you open that extra special gift.


----------



## joeys3453

good luck leah! hope everything is ready for you guys!

So wanted to share this. I don't want to be to excited but thought i would take a test today on 11dpo because i am not on any meds and usually my period comes about 11-13dpo. this is the picture of it:happydance: I know it is really light but it came up with in a minute of peeing on it. I have never had 2 lines before. But now i am feeling af like cramps and there was brown spotting so not sure what to think!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lisa40

Oh :yipee: joeys :dance:

That's a fab line for 11dpo. I'm sure the spotting /cramps are worrying but it is also very very common. I had spotting & cramps for weeks when I got my bfp.

You're pregnant lady!!! Enjoy it :yipee: :dance:

Oh I'm sooooo pleased for you after all you've been through.

:dust: :dust: :dust:
xxxxx


----------



## joeys3453

Lisa40 said:


> Oh :yippee: joeys :dance:
> 
> That's a fab line for 11dpo. I'm sure the spotting /cramps are worrying but it is also very very common. I had spotting & cramps for weeks when I got my bfp.
> 
> You're pregnant lady!!! Enjoy it :yippee: :dance:
> 
> Oh I'm sooooo pleased for you after all you've been through.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> xxxxx

oh thank you lisa! i really thought I was seeing things when i did a double take after peeing on the stick. I usually check the stick after getting out of the shower and even before i went it it was already showing the 2nd line! 

I feel bad my husband is out of town and doesn't know i was going to test today. I was thinking of hopefully getting in to take blood test and get the result in paper so when my hd comes home on thursday night i would have the pee test, paper test and a little onesie that said i love my dadddy in a valentines bag for him as a surprise. 

I just feel so shaky and nervous! is that normal??? :dohh::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

It's very normal chick. You'll feel nervous the whole way through lol but I'm sure you'll be fine. 

That sounds like a fab way to tell your hubby!

When are you going for your blood test?

:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

i just got off with the dr office and the nurse was probably more excited for me than i was! :rofl: I have been going there since jan 2012 so to actually get a bfp is really exciting plus not being on any meds. I am going in today. She said it will take about an hour to get the results. 

Yeah i think it is a perfect way to surprise my hd just hope he doesn't get mad about not being home to see the first test.:shrug:


----------



## Lisa40

Ah he won't get mad at all. I remember doing my Internet cheapie & then I was going to get a shower. When I saw the positive I was so shocked. 

I always had a great way to tell my OH if it ever happened but when it did I was just so shocked that I rang him at work & told him to get a digital on the way home lol. That was how I told him haha!

And the daft bugger bought a digital ovulation test instead so we had to wait until the next day :rofl:

My fertility specialist was over the moon too. Ours was a natural :bfp: but after some surgery & drugs.

Oh I'm sooooo chuffed for you :hugs:xx


----------



## joeys3453

Lisa40 said:


> Ah he won't get mad at all. I remember doing my Internet cheapie & then I was going to get a shower. When I saw the positive I was so shocked.
> 
> I always had a great way to tell my OH if it ever happened but when it did I was just so shocked that I rang him at work & told him to get a digital on the way home lol. That was how I told him haha!
> 
> And the daft bugger bought a digital ovulation test instead so we had to wait until the next day :rofl:
> 
> My fertility specialist was over the moon too. Ours was a natural :bfp: but after some surgery & drugs.
> 
> Oh I'm sooooo chuffed for you :hugs:xx

Oh that is funny yes if he would have been there he actually would have saw it before me because i get in the shower first and then he comes in and shaves and would have to look at it! :blush: 

bahaha that is funny for what they think the stuff is that we need. but at least you got to test the next day.

Yes i was on meds from jan 2012 till jan 2013. then my cycle that started jan 21st no meds besides prenatul, iron pill, b 100 complex and metformin which i always have been taking. i want to go do the blood work now but will wait for lunch then do it over my lunch break! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

Well update us as soon as you can. Best of luck sweetie & congratulations again. Happy & healthy 9 months :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## joeys3453

Lisa40 said:


> Well update us as soon as you can. Best of luck sweetie & congratulations again. Happy & healthy 9 months :thumbup:
> 
> Xx

oh thank you so much lisa!!!!:hugs: i am really happy and just want to cry because i am so happy but also scared. so thanks for the congrats!!!:hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Joeys, I had Brown spotting and light cramping too! Oh I am just jumping up and down for you, let us know as soon as you can xxx

Coco's waters broke a couple of daysago, waiting for updates on her.journal!


----------



## joeys3453

onebumpplease said:


> Joeys, I had Brown spotting and light cramping too! Oh I am just jumping up and down for you, let us know as soon as you can xxx
> 
> Coco's waters broke a couple of daysago, waiting for updates on her.journal!

oh that is good to know. it isn't exactly brown right now. it is almost that feeling like you think af will show but isn't!:shrug: Thanks onebump!!! yes i am trying to wait till lunch but want to go now to get my blood drawn!!! hahaha

Oh i was wondering about coco! she was hoping baby g could hold on till our birthday on friday!!!:happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Dble post


----------



## onebumpplease

Think she must be here, but she has no ay of communicating with us-argh! Lol.
Mine was Brown streaked cm, aplogies for TMI. I had rainbow cm for whole first tri :-( didn't help with the worry!


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> good luck leah! hope everything is ready for you guys!
> 
> So wanted to share this. I don't want to be to excited but thought i would take a test today on 11dpo because i am not on any meds and usually my period comes about 11-13dpo. this is the picture of it:happydance: I know it is really light but it came up with in a minute of peeing on it. I have never had 2 lines before. But now i am feeling af like cramps and there was brown spotting so not sure what to think!

Joeys!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

Haven't been writing lately, but have been stalking.

So happy for you! Can't wait to hear what the doctor says. Let us know!!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

so i just got a call from the dr office and my hcg level on 11dpo is 46 she said that was really good and i will go in on friday to check it again!!!!! I am freaking out i am so excited and want to scream it but can't! 

Plus i am going to eat tonight with my sister and a family friend and so want to tell them but i figure my hd should be the first to know out of our family and friends!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> so i just got a call from the dr office and my hcg level on 11dpo is 46 she said that was really good and i will go in on friday to check it again!!!!! I am freaking out i am so excited and want to scream it but can't!
> 
> Plus i am going to eat tonight with my sister and a family friend and so want to tell them but i figure my hd should be the first to know out of our family and friends!!!! :happydance::happydance:

So exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When does your DH get back? Hopefully soon - how are you going to tell him?


----------



## joeys3453

Grateful365 said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> so i just got a call from the dr office and my hcg level on 11dpo is 46 she said that was really good and i will go in on friday to check it again!!!!! I am freaking out i am so excited and want to scream it but can't!
> 
> Plus i am going to eat tonight with my sister and a family friend and so want to tell them but i figure my hd should be the first to know out of our family and friends!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When does your DH get back? Hopefully soon - how are you going to tell him?Click to expand...

thanks grateful!:hugs: he gets back tomorrow night at like 9:30 i was thinking of taking the blood work test and hpt test and a little onsie that says i love my daddy and putting it in a bag for vday. He thinks he is getting this one shirt but i can't get it yet from work so this will be perfect he won't have a clue. 
Plus he sent me flowers at work today since he is gone on vday and then friday is my birthday and we go in and get more blood checked. I am so excited!!!! 

I am kind of scared because my family and i are going to go eat on friday for my birthday and they will wonder why i am not drinking but i guess i could say i gave up drinking for lent!!! that will be perfect then i don't have to listen to them say are you pregnant because i think i might blurt it out if they do! :dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Joeys, that's amazing!
CONGRATULATIONS! XX


----------



## Grateful365

Joeys that sounds like a perfect way to tell him!!!! Oh congrats, that just made my whole day. I can imagine the shock you are in?!?! I felt the same way :flower:

I thought it was kind of fun waiting to tell any family for a few weeks...kind of a fun little 'secret' that was all our own for a few weeks. Made it even more special.


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay for the blood results :yipee: oh I'm sooooooo happy for you.

Aggghhhhh!!! I want you to ring your DH now but your way is so much better... I just can't keep a secret.

I'm so glad I don't know any of the ladies on here in real life as I would be shouting from the rooftops lol.

I've already told my OH & my sister & they don't even know you... (They said to pass on their congratulations though haha :rofl:)

xx


----------



## joeys3453

Grateful365 said:


> Joeys that sounds like a perfect way to tell him!!!! Oh congrats, that just made my whole day. I can imagine the shock you are in?!?! I felt the same way :flower:
> 
> I thought it was kind of fun waiting to tell any family for a few weeks...kind of a fun little 'secret' that was all our own for a few weeks. Made it even more special.

grateful thanks so much!!!:hugs: yes i heard great news yesterday my friend found out the cancer is gone besides a spot on her lung so that was great news yesterday and then to find this out today just made my whole year!!!  plus this is all happening right before my 35 year birthday! that is what I always wanted! :hugs:



Lisa40 said:


> Yeay for the blood results :yipee: oh I'm sooooooo happy for you.
> 
> Aggghhhhh!!! I want you to ring your DH now but your way is so much better... I just can't keep a secret.
> 
> I'm so glad I don't know any of the ladies on here in real life as I would be shouting from the rooftops lol.
> 
> I've already told my OH & my sister & they don't even know you... (They said to pass on their congratulations though haha :rofl:)
> 
> xx

Lisa yes i don't know if that is a good number for blood work i just keep hoping that it goes up and stays in there just snuggled in! I am afraid now to do anything like play vball which i have always done and work out or what should or shouldn't i eat! :dohh:

Oh yes i have wanted to tell him a few times today when we have been sending emails back and forth but i want to see his expression since we have been having to do all the tests and what not. Yes i am terrible at keeping a secret also but i feel like i don't want to tell to many people yet until i talk to hd because in case we miscarry or anything.:shrug:

Yes you ladies on here are the first to know though so it feels really good to tell some people! plus all the ladies at the dr office! they were so happy for us!oh that is nice of them to say that. and thanks for being so excited for me! i didn't think i would ever get to this point!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

also i so want to tell my sister but i was thinking since our other friend which is like a sister to us also her birthday is feb 28th we usually go out to eat on the weekend after i was thinking of getting both of them a little onesie that says my auntie rocks or my auntie is the coolest. that is how i am thinking of telling them!:shrug:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> also i so want to tell my sister but i was thinking since our other friend which is like a sister to us also her birthday is feb 28th we usually go out to eat on the weekend after i was thinking of getting both of them a little onesie that says my auntie rocks or my auntie is the coolest. that is how i am thinking of telling them!:shrug:

That would be so awesome! They will be so happy! 

And yes the look on your DH's face will be priceless...you dont want to miss that!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh Joeys!!!! I am practically in tears. I am so overjoyed for you! I love the gift ideas for telling OH and the Aunties. I am crossing fingers and toes that those levels just keep rising. Now don't you leave us and go ditching us for the first tri groups. I know I personally can't wait to get updates. I am so happy I came back to the boards when I did. I can't imagine not getting to celebrate with you!


----------



## joeys3453

LeahMSta said:


> Oh Joeys!!!! I am practically in tears. I am so overjoyed for you! I love the gift ideas for telling OH and the Aunties. I am crossing fingers and toes that those levels just keep rising. Now don't you leave us and go ditching us for the first tri groups. I know I personally can't wait to get updates. I am so happy I came back to the boards when I did. I can't imagine not getting to celebrate with you!

:hugs:thanks leah!!!! i am glad you came back also i have been missing hearing about updates. Thanks i have always thought of ways to possibly surprise everyone but didn't think i could keep this a secret and i guess so far so good! bahaha:dohh: Oh no i would never leave this thread until you guys kick me out! you guys have been the best on keeping me though all of my tough times and 11 IUI's and all those :bfn: so to be able to share this news since i was one that thought it would never happen! i will keep you guys posted on it all!!!:hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Oh Joeys!!!! I am practically in tears. I am so overjoyed for you! I love the gift ideas for telling OH and the Aunties. I am crossing fingers and toes that those levels just keep rising. Now don't you leave us and go ditching us for the first tri groups. I know I personally can't wait to get updates. I am so happy I came back to the boards when I did. I can't imagine not getting to celebrate with you!
> 
> :hugs:thanks leah!!!! i am glad you came back also i have been missing hearing about updates. Thanks i have always thought of ways to possibly surprise everyone but didn't think i could keep this a secret and i guess so far so good! bahaha:dohh: Oh no i would never leave this thread until you guys kick me out! you guys have been the best on keeping me though all of my tough times and 11 IUI's and all those :bfn: so to be able to share this news since i was one that thought it would never happen! i will keep you guys posted on it all!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I have to ask.....will you snitch on yourself to the group if your resolve wears thin and you blurt out the news to someone? :haha:


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah i will the only ones that know are you ladies on this thread!  hd will know tomorrow when he comes home. Oh i guess the nurses at the dr office know too!!!:dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> oh yeah i will the only ones that know are you ladies on this thread!  hd will know tomorrow when he comes home. Oh i guess the nurses at the dr office know too!!!:dohh:

:happydance:keep up the great work. I can hardly imagine. When DW announced that she felt ready to try again, I wanted to run around screaming from the montain tops (a decision I kind of regret now:blush:) A BFP would be too much for me. We are here for you to do all of your virtual squealing and jumping up and down for you!:yipee:


----------



## babybemine

Yeah Joey...I am sooo excited for you. Cant wait to see the post that the numbers keep getting better.


----------



## LolaM

got myself a GP and he is taking over! He has decided that since fertility meds didnt work, its time to go another direction. He has given me medication to boost my immune system and something to suppress my appetite and help me lose about 40 lbs. I put it in the "cant hurt, might help" category but i had a horrid reaction this morning! I got dizzy, my eyes started watering, my nose started running and the worse it got, the more upset I got, which only made it worse. All whilst trying to corall 5 year olds!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

happy valentine's day to all you ladies!!!!

Lola good luck with the new stuff doesn't sound so good right now but try to stick with it!

well i feel about the same today except i woke up with a headache and feel like i am getting a cold.:cry:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys! Congratulations! 

Wonderful news; I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Joeys. How did it go telling your DH?

xxx


----------



## joeys3453

Jazavac said:


> joeys! Congratulations!
> 
> Wonderful news; I'm so happy for you!

THanks Jaz!!!! i am still in shock about this. I never thought this would happen on its own to actually see my :bfp: without help! :happydance:
How are you doing? congrats on your little one!!!!



Lisa40 said:


> Hey Joeys. How did it go telling your DH?
> 
> xxx

oh lisa it was to funny! first dh wanted to do everything but open his present. He needed to clean out his bag, put everything away, clean out his work bag put all that away and get his laptop set up because he had to do a little work so his boss could have something in the morning, then he had to shower FINALLY he was going to open the bag and he was really thinking it was his under armor dress shirt and when he got to the little onsie that said i (heart) daddy he looks at e and says what is chase's(his brothers boy) outfit doing in here.:rofl: then he keeps looking and sees my pee test and was like is this a joke?? if so not very funny! :dohh: i said do you really think i can rig the pee test???:dohh: he said your really pregnant? i said yeah and he read the card and looked at the test result and was like i don't know what to say!:rofl: hahah then we talked and said i still don't believe it! :dohh: it was too funny but he was like why didn't you tell me! i said i wanted to see your face!!! I am glad i waited to tell him!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Joeys!! That is so priceless to see the look on their face!!!!!! So glad you got to tell him finally last night :hugs: I'm so darn excited for you. And think how inspiring your BFP story is to other women on here!!!! 11 failed IUIs and then a NATURAL BFP!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

Grateful365 said:


> Joeys!! That is so priceless to see the look on their face!!!!!! So glad you got to tell him finally last night :hugs: I'm so darn excited for you. And think how inspiring your BFP story is to other women on here!!!! 11 failed IUIs and then a NATURAL BFP!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!!:happydance::happydance:

grateful!:hugs: thanks! yes after it kind of sunk in he was like a little kid he kept coming into the bedroom to ask me stuff and was like so noone is in the delivery room but us and the drs and did you pick out names and stuff like that i thought it was so cute to see him so excited and happy i didn't tell him on the phone on wed night!!! :happydance:

yes i am glad i was able to be on here with everyone that always had such great stories and help to keep us all positive and to keep our hopes up when we thought it wasn't going to happen! you don't want to say it but if you don't think about it it will happen like everyone says!:dohh: 

i go in today for another blood draw to find out what the numbers are so hopefully they are getting higher kind of nervous for it! :shrug:


----------



## DHime

Lola M - Have you considered atkins? They call it the fertility diet. I was on it when I got my BFP.... I am back on it again now to lose weight after being sedentary for soooo long after T was born. I weigh more now than when PG. On day 4 of induction so I hope to stick it out and be in prime shape this summer when we start TTC again.

Joeys - I am so happy for you sweetie! I wish you had a camera....


----------



## joeys3453

well not such good news came in from my hcg blood work it is now 34 today. :cry: so it sounds like baby is not staying snuggled and doesn't want to work. i just want to cry i havn't told hd yet just found out and want to cry here.


----------



## Grateful365

Joeys.....:hugs: I'm so so sorry to hear this. We are here for you.


----------



## Lisa40

Oh joeys noooooooo :sad2: :sad2:

Is there anyway that they could have got it wrong?

:hugs:
xx


----------



## joeys3453

Lisa40 said:


> Oh joeys noooooooo :sad2: :sad2:
> 
> Is there anyway that they could have got it wrong?
> 
> :hugs:
> xx

lisa i don't think so i am guessing that it is correct and it was to good to be true. i guess we are on to ivf that is it.:cry:


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, joeys, I'm so sorry. But it ain't over untili it's over and there's always a chance the result was incorrect.

Either way, hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks jaz i so hope it is wrong but i doubt it. that is just our luck. and of all times to get this bad news on my birthday. :cry: plus i was so happy to tell hd last night and here this morning have to tell him nope i guess it isn't working. i feel like oh could we wait another month and try again but i think it was just a blessing we were even able to get a bfp ever.:shrug::cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

I can't believe it. I am heartbroken for you Joeys, I hope against all that there is sthg wrong with results not hcg. So so sorry xx


----------



## NellieRae

:hug: Joeys. It seems so cruel to get that bfp and then have it snatched right away after all this time. :sad1: What was the point? You will probably never know, but at least you know your body was making a move in the right direction. Let yourself cry all you need, and I hope you can still enjoy a part of your birthday. 

Onward with the IVF, then.......:-/ More :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

onebumpplease said:


> I can't believe it. I am heartbroken for you Joeys, I hope against all that there is sthg wrong with results not hcg. So so sorry xx

thanks onebump!:hugs: i really wish they would be wrong but usually they are not. i guess i will just still act as if i am until i do another blood draw or until af shows her ugly face! :cry:



NellieRae said:


> :hug: Joeys. It seems so cruel to get that bfp and then have it snatched right away after all this time. :sad1: What was the point? You will probably never know, but at least you know your body was making a move in the right direction. Let yourself cry all you need, and I hope you can still enjoy a part of your birthday.
> 
> Onward with the IVF, then.......:-/ More :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

nellie!:hugs: how are you doing? yes makes me wish i wouldn't have tested at all. then i would never have known and gotten all excited and told hd. I almost wish i wouldn't have told him last night. yes at least i feel better knwoing we actually can get a bfp just not sure how to keep it! :dohh: yes it just sucks that in a few hours i will have to sit with family and act like everything is fine you know and especially when all the attention is on me! :cry: yes just emailed the ivf nurse to find out what i do now.:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

I know how you must feel about telling DH, but he will feel what you feel, no matter what it's not your fault. You both really need each other now. Wish I had more for you :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Joeys, I just saw your news on Coco's journal, and I had to drop by.

First of all, I'm so sorry. It is NOT your fault, and there was NOTHING you could have done to prevent this. One thing I've learned from my miscarriages, is that it really is a game of odds. Most of the time, early pregnancies fail due to a chromosomal thing that could not have been prevented, and it was destined to go wrong in the first place. I know that this is not a great comfort to you, after you just experienced the excitement of a BFP, but honestly, what this means, is that it IS possible for you to become pregnant. And one chemical pregnancy does not mean that you will continue to miscarry. I think your chances of conceiving with IVF are excellent.

Again, I'm so sorry. If you have any questions, or just want to vent, please PM me, or stop by my journal. There are so many women on here that conceive after miscarriage and chemical pregnancies, even if they need to go the assisted route, and go on to have healthy full-term pregnancies. I am living proof of that! :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

Oh no Joey.....large hugs for you. Hope it is wrong. We are here for you.


----------



## DHime

Ditto what wookie said!
Hold fast to each other for strength. You can do this!


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks ladies for all the support. I am sad about this but I think hey and I r sticking with ivf in April. Since we have it paid for and everything. Plus our schedules for the traveller works best. I had a good time with family last night and just laid around. Hope u r all doing well!


----------



## wookie130

I have a lot of faith that IVF may be the ticket for you joeys...particularly since the chemical pregnancy has your body hormonally primed to some degree for a new pregnancy. I pray you get a lovely set of twins or trips out of it!!!


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks wookie! I kind of want to try on our own but trying to I've set up again and our schedules just doesn't work. So maybe this is a good sign. I am just staying positive and no matter what it will work. Yes we would be game for twins or more. I have a friend that was carrying twins and lost them at 20 weeks. I feel so bad for them.


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, I mean as wonderful as multiples are, they are typically almost always considered high-risk pregnancies. The female body is much better suited to carry a singleton, but seriously, how cool would having twins be?


----------



## joeys3453

thanks for the support ladies i had a hard time on friday with the news but like hd and i both have said at least we know we can get a bfp that is a good sign. so now i just wait and go in on friday to see what my hcg is and then wehn i get my period then i can start the bcp for ivf in april!:happydance:


----------



## DHime

Hang in there Joeys. That day when you get you witch is a slugger. It makes everything physically hit you so just be ready and take the day off from work when it happens. It was one of the worst days of my life trying to work while going through that and no one knew I was prego so they just thought I was taking walks and crying for no reason. It;s easier when you don't have to make up some story about allergies to keep the gossipers at bay.'Hang in there honey. 
Oh twins sounds marvelous!


----------



## LeahMSta

Joeys I have not been on in a while and I just read. I am so very sorry. My heart goes out to you. I love that you are staying positive and looking ahead. All we can do is move ahead as strongly and positively as we can. You were here to support me when DW and I needed it most and I want you to know that I am here to do the same for you. Hugs!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks leah and everyone else on here. yes it is hard but at the same time i never thought i would ever get a bfp so knowing i can get a bfp without help at least gives me a little more hope than what i had before!!! it is hard to finally get a bfp and having it taken away by doing a blood test and saying it is not going the right way! :cry: but like hd and i say we know we both are working good so when we finally get af i will start bcp and be ready for ivf in april. so it will be here really quick. do any of you know how how long it can take for your hcg to go down to below 2?:shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

I don't know Joeys, have you had more blood done? Hope it's not long. It is so sad to know that that little one wasn't to make it. But I think you are doing so well and truly believe that it is proof your body can do this and with IVF you will be monitored so closely to ensure all hormone levels are right. This will happen for you :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

onebumpplease said:


> I don't know Joeys, have you had more blood done? Hope it's not long. It is so sad to know that that little one wasn't to make it. But I think you are doing so well and truly believe that it is proof your body can do this and with IVF you will be monitored so closely to ensure all hormone levels are right. This will happen for you :hugs:

onebump i haven't since last friday. i will have it done again on this friday to see where i am. i thought i have read that after they see the numbers going down that your period should be starting a few days later. my period according to FF should have started monday. It has been 1 week since i have found out i was pregnant with :baby::dohh: Yes it is sad to see/hear this didn't work but maybe it is better it happened now instead of ivf?:shrug: I got to look at the positive in this that first we can get pregnant and know there isn't anything wrong with either of us, second that there could be something seriously wrong if this turns out good and it is a chromosone thing and that it happened now and not like 5 months down the road and last that we got ivf in another cycle. that keeps me knowing this is going to happen soon and i just got to stay positive and stay healthy. :happydance: but now it sucks is i feel like i am getting hd's cold and not sure if i can take anything for it?:shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

Joeys what a rollercoaster.

I watched one of those I didn't know I was pregnant profs last night, and not the same thing, but woman who was pregnant started bleeding around 5 weeks,a scan showed there was no heartbeat, but because she had started bleeding they didn't need to give any medication. Long story short, she gave birth sthg like 35 weeks later.


----------



## joeys3453

onebumpplease said:


> Joeys what a rollercoaster.
> 
> I watched one of those I didn't know I was pregnant profs last night, and not the same thing, but woman who was pregnant started bleeding around 5 weeks,a scan showed there was no heartbeat, but because she had started bleeding they didn't need to give any medication. Long story short, she gave birth sthg like 35 weeks later.

yeah it sucks jsut hope this doesn't mess with the ivf schedule unless this turns out to be a good thing!:dohh:

oh yeah sometimes i watch those and the people on there make it seem like they really had no idea. i think i would start to question somethings if i wasn't getting my period or gaining weight or having pains. haha i do that now and i haven't been pregnant! :rofl: but then what if the dr is wrong too!:shrug: gives me hope but then i just want to have my mind ready in case something bad happens. 

by the way how are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

how is everyone doing here? well it has been over a week since i got my first hcg draw and found out i was pregnant. So i go in tomorrow to see what the number is. I have no af symptoms and i feel like i am getting sick sore throat, head hurts, body aches and i feel like my glands are swelling up but don't want to take anything until i find out what my hcg is.:dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

Oops, didn't reply. I broke down after my mw appt because I thought they wld try to listen for heartbeat but didn't because I was a worrier and if she couldn't hear it, she thought I would panic...


----------



## LeahMSta

We are ok here. Just waiting for AF to show. She is toying with my emotions. Lol! Actually it's a good thing because I kinda had one of my freak out moments about the methotrexate still possibly being in her system because our Dr said 90 days and other articles said 100 days. Lol! Seriously....those 10 days were causing anxiety. I guess it is normal to be a bit of a worry wart on our first cycle back.


----------



## onebumpplease

Worry is my middle name Leah. But you're back. How's your donor guy feeling? Hope you don't have long to wait. Hate how agonising TTC can be, never mind going through what you have been through :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

onebumpplease said:


> Worry is my middle name Leah. But you're back. How's your donor guy feeling? Hope you don't have long to wait. Hate how agonising TTC can be, never mind going through what you have been through :hugs:

Our donor is as awesome as ever. He has been so emotionally supportive and really invested in seeing this through. He is a little taken back by the now 35 min drive to our new house. We are going to have to alternate between our place and his for donations. I also offered to give a bit of gas money. We are so cautious and emotionally guarded. My biggest worry right now is that DW has said that if we have another loss that requires medical or surgical intervention, she will not any more. I totally respect the boundary but it makes me even more nervous. :shrug:


----------



## DHime

Hey Joeys! How's everything going?
I would treat your body as if it is prego until everything is final. I had a friend who thought she was miscarrying due to low hcg. She went on to have a happy little girl. Docs wouldn't even do an ultrasound on her as they could see no signs that there was even a pregnancy. Fortunately the mama just had a feeling and went on as though she was pg.


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Hey Joeys! How's everything going?
> I would treat your body as if it is prego until everything is final. I had a friend who thought she was miscarrying due to low hcg. She went on to have a happy little girl. Docs wouldn't even do an ultrasound on her as they could see no signs that there was even a pregnancy. Fortunately the mama just had a feeling and went on as though she was pg.

well i am not feeling to good right at the moment! :sick: my throat hurts, extremely tired, feel sick all of the moment, upset stomach :loo:, hot flashes and light headed when i get up. i am going to do the hcg draw in about an hour so we will see one way or another what is going on. Yes i have been acting like i am pg because as i tell hd i am legally pregnant :rofl: so we will see. i am preparing myself that my numbers will be low so it is not a shock. since i will be starting bcp when i get af to get set up for ivf in first week of april! :happydance: 

that is great to hear about your friend that does give me hope but you never know until you get the results and af! :dohh: how are you and baby doing?:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

You know, if you get bad news today (and I do think it's wise to really brace yourself for the worst...) from your hcg levels, you can still really look with hope to the future on your upcoming IVF! I continue to pray for you, and for all of the 30-somethings on here that you all conceive healthy babies in the upcoming months! :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> You know, if you get bad news today (and I do think it's wise to really brace yourself for the worst...) from your hcg levels, you can still really look with hope to the future on your upcoming IVF! I continue to pray for you, and for all of the 30-somethings on here that you all conceive healthy babies in the upcoming months! :hugs:

yeah i kind of already expect bad news so it won't be to much of a surprise. i think it will still hurt but what can you do at least i got the bfp but thanks for the wise words. there is light at the end of the tunnel.:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

If the news is bad, it WILL hurt, honey. I've been there twice, and even a chemical pregnancy can be a huge heartache. But, it will be okay, and you must put one foot in front of the other, and take it one hour at a time. And like I said, I think IVF will be your lucky ticket, I really do!


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> If the news is bad, it WILL hurt, honey. I've been there twice, and even a chemical pregnancy can be a huge heartache. But, it will be okay, and you must put one foot in front of the other, and take it one hour at a time. And like I said, I think IVF will be your lucky ticket, I really do!

thanks wookie!!! i feel the same way. i know i will be hurt but i think that is the natural response. i will try to keep myself busy so at least i can't think about it to much! :shrug: i think ivf is the lucky ticket especially after just getting our 1st BFP. so i think it is all good news!!!!:happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

so just got the hcg results and it is 13. which i already kind of figured it was low just wasn't sure how low. so i am guessing maybe another week or so. 

ok so i got a question for you ladies can i have a drink tomorrow?:shrug:


----------



## wookie130

You can have a drink now, and I would recommend it. :hugs:

I'm sorry, sweetie. It's so hard to look at things this way, particularly TODAY (since you've gotten bad news), but honestly, this BFP could be what primes your body hormonally and physically for your IVF. This BFP showed you that you CAN get pregnant, and that good things are possible for you reproductively. You must have faith in your body, and in the plans the Lord has for you. :hugs: and take care of yourself, particularly today, as you deal with the disappointing news.


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> You can have a drink now, and I would recommend it. :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry, sweetie. It's so hard to look at things this way, particularly TODAY (since you've gotten bad news), but honestly, this BFP could be what primes your body hormonally and physically for your IVF. This BFP showed you that you CAN get pregnant, and that good things are possible for you reproductively. You must have faith in your body, and in the plans the Lord has for you. :hugs: and take care of yourself, particularly today, as you deal with the disappointing news.

:hugs: thanks wookie! that makes me feel good with your kind words. 

we are going to have drinks with hd parents tomorrow after i am done work so i might have a few :wine: and that will make me nice and :holly: yes i am bummed but i think last friday it was harder for me to accept where today jsut confirmed it. I am sure i will have times where i want to cry but yes i think this is a great thing it has happened right before ivf and hopefully not when we have ivf. I do believe everything happens for a reason and hopefully this is just what my body needed to help get it ready for this next step we are taking! i actually feel kind of content knowing this information i don't know if it is because i kind of prepared myself of the news. plus i am starting to feel cramps that kind of is telling me that af is coming. not sure when. :hug: and thanks for everyone for your kind words and being there for me!:hugs:


----------



## DHime

FX for all of you!
enjoy those drinks. i would too


----------



## joeys3453

thanks dhime!!! :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> so just got the hcg results and it is 13. which i already kind of figured it was low just wasn't sure how low. so i am guessing maybe another week or so.
> 
> ok so i got a question for you ladies can i have a drink tomorrow?:shrug:

Joeys sending :hugs: to you. Great things ahead...:flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Joeys have that drink, it won't be long till you can't have any :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

^^^WSS! 

Amen to that!!! :happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

oh yes going to have a a few tonight and maybe tomorrow. then when i start bcp going to enjoy when ever i want a drink until end of march when we start the meds! here is to bringing on the ivf journey!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1 ladies. Let the insanity begin.


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> CD1 ladies. Let the insanity begin.

for me too. And I got my CPR card in the mail today, so that means I get my TB skin test checked on Monday, get the papers signed and go directly to my SW with the final bits of paperwork! :happydance: wont be long now:coffee:


----------



## babybemine

Keep us posted lola


----------



## onebumpplease

Good luck Leah and Lola :thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies well still no period but have been getting more cramps. i am afraid of what this period will be like. 

I did have a few drinks on friday and they tasted so good!!!:happydance:


----------



## DHime

get the pamprin dear. it's gonna be a bad one. just more painful cramping the first 48 in my experience


----------



## joeys3453

thanks dhime! i have been brown spotting since sunday off and on and cramps off and on.:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, I hope it'll be as painless and as uneventful as it can be. :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks jaz i hope so to right now it just seems like off and on af cramps so i can handle that just hope that is comes by wed otherwise they are going to give me something to start my period!:nope:


----------



## DHime

Hang in there Joeys


----------



## joeys3453

ok so is it normal that since af hasn't realy showed up it still give me a little hope even though i know better and just feel really sad about it?:cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

I would feel the exact same. Always hope, but I know that just messes with our head and thinking. I don't know what to hope for you apart from the obvious :hugs: will they re-test before giving you medication, just in case?


----------



## joeys3453

:hugs: yes they will test on thursday and if i still don't have my period then they will give me something so i can get it and get started on the bcp.:cry:


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Thinking of you today Joeys!


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Joeys :hugs:


----------



## DHime

joeys - any word???


----------



## joeys3453

well i feel like af is coming starting to get a little more crampy and a little more blood when i wipe but no clotting or aything.:blush::shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

My thoughts are with you Joeys! :hugs:


----------



## DHime

FX they don't have to do a D&C. I had to have it done several times. Not fun but over quickly. I think your body is just taking the time to do it right though.
:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies!

i so feel like i am getting my period it is just in slow motion and not going the fastest. i have cramps and every now and then when i wipe there is blood.:blush: so waiting to hear form the dr what they want me to do cause i should be starting bcp soon.:shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

Hope you get answers asap, so we can make steps towards that sticky bfp x


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: joeys x


----------



## joeys3453

well still nothing so i have to go in for another blood draw and if my hcg is low enough then i can take some pills to help me get my period and as long as i can get it before next sunday then we can still do ivf! :dohh: so my body better work with me!!!!

ok also a girl i play volleyball with that is just dating this guy and not engaged or anything just announced they are about 4 months pregnant. I am happy for her but not. is that bad of me?:shrug:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> well still nothing so i have to go in for another blood draw and if my hcg is low enough then i can take some pills to help me get my period and as long as i can get it before next sunday then we can still do ivf! :dohh: so my body better work with me!!!!
> 
> ok also a girl i play volleyball with that is just dating this guy and not engaged or anything just announced they are about 4 months pregnant. I am happy for her but not. is that bad of me?:shrug:

No it's not bad......:hugs::hugs: We all want to be happy for people who have things happen so easy...but it is hard when we are struggling for something we want so bad and it just seems to drop right into other people's hands who don't even seem to want it as bad (or at all). I think it would be abnormal to not feel that way Joeys. :flower: Just try to remember always that there are good things ahead for you.


----------



## onebumpplease

Yup don't feel bad. I know I felt similarly with others who seemed to manage it so easy. I started trying 6 months before a friend of mine who was getting married. She had never wanted kids and had broke up from a long term boyfriend over it...However She planned to start TTC once they were married, 3 months after that they announced they were 3 months pregnant. I was gutted tbh. But I would never have wished her not to be, just that I really wanted to be too!

:hugs: hope the bloods are where you need them to be x


----------



## joeys3453

well the blood show no longer pregnant which is what we need it to be. just need af to be full blast. they said they can give me something to help my period start faster or since i have had spotting and more flow now and it is red but no clotting or anything yet but got cramps also should i wait and see if it is really happening? I also need to have my period by sunday otherwise can not start ivf in april.:dohh:


----------



## DHime

It is hard Joeys but don't beat yourself up over it. It's okay to be a little green and even a little resentful toward those who have it easy.
After my 5 angels I started to think it would never happen. And even when I finally got to be a mom it has not been the wonderful experience I wanted. I fight the same feeling even now. 
:hug: Heck, every time I see someone in their 3rd trimester I get a little angry. Not at them, just at the unfairness of it all. It is only natural.


----------



## LeahMSta

^^ WSS
Joeys, my little sister who is my favorite person on the planet next to DW, . Conceived on the EXACT same day we made our Angel. I still struggle with her bump pictures and cried when we skyped for the gender ultrasound even though I was wanting to be excited for her and my BIL. I think it is natural to have feelings like that.
Today DW and I are inseminating for the first time since we lost our Angel. I'm excited and nervous for all of the obvious reasons. I'm just trying to make today about hope and love. It is the best way I can think of to make a welcome home for our forever baby.


----------



## DHime

FX for you all.
May you all have all you want. If you don't, I hope you are able to find the beauty in what you have. Or just become even more determined. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> well still nothing so i have to go in for another blood draw and if my hcg is low enough then i can take some pills to help me get my period and as long as i can get it before next sunday then we can still do ivf! :dohh: so my body better work with me!!!!
> 
> ok also a girl i play volleyball with that is just dating this guy and not engaged or anything just announced they are about 4 months pregnant. I am happy for her but not. is that bad of me?:shrug:

NO. Sometimes I get the "haties". I hear about stretchmarks or a new pregnancy and my just want to say "oh yeah? Well SCREW YOU AND YOUR STUPID FETUS!" I would never say it, of course, but that doesnt mean I dont think it. :growlmad: I can only hope that when we adopt and finally do have a chld of our own, the haties are gone for good!


----------



## joeys3453

ok so my stupid period is just toying with my i have been bleeding since last sunday but then stops and is brown and red but not enough for a tampon. then yesterday was bright red and was kind of a lot through out the day but then last night nothing. this morning nothing. So just asking ladies should i take the pill to get my period to start?:shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

I think I would, just because of the deadline of Sunday and knowing test results said 'not pregnant' for sure!


----------



## joeys3453

well ok so i have been one busy lady this morning. i called and talked to the nurse and told her that now today i have no spotting no bleeding or anything. so she talked to the ivf dr and he said to get in and do the u/s so to find out my lining is really thin so he said i might get a little more bleeding but maybe not at all either. so going to start bcp today until march 24th. went and got my blood drawn to get my meds ready. set up for trial transfer run for march 22nd and then start meds and first ivf dr apt march 29th! then a few weeks later will know if we will have another bfp that will hopefully work or not!!!!!

but went to pick up bcp here they gave me the other meds that is to bring on my period. so need to go back and take those back and get the bcp.:dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

Doh! That's great Joeys, everything is moving in right direction now!


----------



## Jazavac

Leah, I didn't know you lost a little Angel there. I'm so sorry. :hugs:

joeys, it looks like things are really moving for you! I don't even think you need to really clot or anything, especially with very early losses. Hang in there!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks jaz. I guess all my previous periods i clotted a lot. i am guessing my progesterone was pretty low and didn't have a good lining and that is probably why my period isn't really a big one either.:shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all. :)
Jazz thanks for your sympathies. Everything happened over the holidays when we all had a million things going on. I truely appreciate it though.

Today is our first insemination since the loss. I am equally 1 part terrified and 1 part excited. We have our home, I have a nursery with the door pulled and room empty just waiting for a reason to fill it. I am ecstatic to being able to hope for that but I feel like I am maybe a little jaded. Now a BFP will not be cause for celebration, it will be cause for blood work and ultrasounds. I just seem to be a bit more gaurded emotionally and unable to get into the 2ww frenzy and symptom spotting silliness that I used to look so forward to because I feel like I don't know when to trust that there is a reason to celebrate. I don't want to lay my anxieties on DW while she is actively TTC we discussed it prior to her cycle and we are both in the same place. I may be a bit needy for the next few weeks. I hope you guys will be there to lend an ear or advice.


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck!

I'll do my best to keep an eye on you guys here, even though sometimes life takes the better of me (and I stick more to my journal, then, if even that).


----------



## wookie130

Leah, I know how you feel. TTC after miscarriage does change the landscape quite a bit...I had two consecutive losses before this pregnancy, and I found that loss steals away your pregnancy innocence. You no longer assume that getting a BFP means a baby at the end of 9 months...it turns more into a wait-and-see type of thing, and it is filled with far more apprehension and anxiety than before. This is normal, and it's a natural part of TTCAL (trying to conceive after a loss)...it sucks, but if or when you get that sticky BFP that makes it to full-term, it makes things all that much more precious in the long run. I'm 5 days away from having my daughter (via C-section), and it is so surreal, I can't describe it. There was a time when I felt that it would NEVER happen, and that my body would keep rejecting my babies...if I would have given up on TTC, I would have never known that there was a rainbow baby out there for me. I still have the occasional niggle that something will go wrong during her delivery on Tuesday, but you know what, there are never any guarantees for anyone, and I have to try my best to release those thoughts and fears, and keep my eyes on the prize.


----------



## LeahMSta

Thank you so much for the kind words Wookie. It is always so reassuring to know that I am not suddenly a negative nancy and that there is still reason and hope to all of it.

Hope everyone is well. 

Today our smiley showed up. We inseminated yesterday today and will again tomorrow then Wednesday we take a day off and if O isn't clearly indicated In her chart than we will give it one last go. We started every other day on CD12 and today is CD18 so I think we have really done everything we can. Now the tortuous 2ww. This is the part I didn't miss before. Hopefully time flies.


----------



## onebumpplease

Here's hoping Leah, you've obviously tried very hard! Should do the trick :thumbup:


----------



## babybemine

In my two week wait....excited after seeing such big follies. When I saw the ultrasound, I thought it was my ovaries. 18.5 on left and 20 on right. Plus have not had my groin pain like usual...fx.


----------



## joeys3453

good luck to both of you ladies!!!

well i am still on the bcp and just ordered my ivf meds they only ended up being $1022. I thought they were going to be a lot more. :shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

Ouch Joeys, what a lot of money! all for a great cause though :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hello all!!! Just wanted to see if everyone is still out there. This thread has been pretty quiet and I miss you ladies.


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Hello all!!! Just wanted to see if everyone is still out there. This thread has been pretty quiet and I miss you ladies.

here, stalking as I have nothing new to say!


----------



## babybemine

Heyyy all!!! I am here. In tww. Half way through.


----------



## LeahMSta

babybemine said:


> Heyyy all!!! I am here. In tww. Half way through.

Us too!! I had forgotten how time seems to just stand still while you wait. I have begun the daily an annoying habit of asking DW if she's preggers at least a couple times a day.:haha: We are trying to keep hope and stay positive
How is the 2ww treating you babybemine?


----------



## babybemine

LeahMSta said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> Heyyy all!!! I am here. In tww. Half way through.
> 
> Us too!! I had forgotten how time seems to just stand still while you wait. I have begun the daily an annoying habit of asking DW if she's preggers at least a couple times a day.:haha: We are trying to keep hope and stay positive
> How is the 2ww treating you babybemine?Click to expand...

Hoping for a bfp. Symptom spotting but not sure this time. Had a lot of cramping the first week with occasional random small cramp ( twinge??) in my ovaries. Had two great follies. 18.5 and 20. Hoping at least one is good.


----------



## joeys3453

good luck everyone that is in the tww. I am on bcp till the 24th so it is getting closer i so can't wait!!! i should get all my meds on tuesday so that will really hit realization on how quick it is coming!


----------



## joeys3453

Ok ladies got a question for you all. I am on this bfp for another week before i should get my period. is it normal to have some brown spotting as if my period is going to start sometime soon? I have never had this before?:shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> Ok ladies got a question for you all. I am on this bfp for another week before i should get my period. is it normal to have some brown spotting as if my period is going to start sometime soon? I have never had this before?:shrug:

Yes it is normal. A lot of women spot while on the pill. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Grateful365

I'm still here...just stalking! :haha:


----------



## LolaM

Im here just waiting:coffee:...our adoption is dead in the water. We cant seem to get those last 2 reference letters in, they didnt ever arrive in the mail, and were sent months ago, we cant get them faxed because the SW fax is jacked up...dont know what to do now. Guess there isnt anything to do but surrender...who has my white flag?:hissy::shipw:](*,):saywhat:Im also in a pretty pissy mood in general


----------



## babybemine

lola dont give up. keep having hope. the letters will come. have them send it again.


----------



## babybemine

2nd week. testing will come before I know it.


----------



## joeys3453

so i just got my box of meds today!!! :dohh: there are so many different things that come with not sure what to do with all of them!:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

babybemine said:


> lola dont give up. keep having hope. the letters will come. have them send it again.

Cant get hold of SW, she isnt returning calls or emails. I have my fingerprint card, i have to take a copy to her, so hopefully find out more when i do that. Its rather annoying, she was very good at responding to us when we were training and now its as if she has dropped off hte planet! :shrug:


----------



## babybemine

it is only because she is busy finding your new baby


----------



## LeahMSta

^^wss^^

Babybemine, how are you feeling? Has your 2ww symptom spotting craziness found anything new to report? Things here are going well. I will say that the last 2 nights DW has woken up nauseous out of a dead sleep. In a twisted only in the 2ww way it makes me kinds excited. Not to mention her chart looking like a textbook implantation dip. I keep reminding myself that her charts are always beautiful. 

I hope everyone is well. Lola, keep your chin up.


----------



## babybemine

have had tons of symptoms... this weird ache under my ribs that has occurred twice. makes me nausea. looser stools. frequent draming. tired. stuffiness.


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies, we are approaching the end of our 2ww. I am hopeful but not so much so that I am EXPECTING a bfp. I am encouraged by DW feeling so tired and would love to get all excited and confident. I can't help but feel that we should brace for the "inevitable". This is a weird conflicting place to be emotionally. Dw is just referring to her dpo as the countdown to period. It's kinda sad. This used to be our favorite part.


----------



## Grateful365

Thinking of you Leah...:hugs: You two hang in there :flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

Grateful365 said:


> Thinking of you Leah...:hugs: You two hang in there :flower:

:hugs: Thanks. We are trying. :thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies hope you are all doing well. Ok i have a problem we went to fargo for our trial run and have to go this friday for the baseline appointment. but they are predicting one of the top 5 floods for fargo and our dr office is right along the river. a few years ago they were told to leave and had to do the procedures down in sioux falls sd. well that is about 8 hours from our house. fargo is only 2 1/2. that is just one way. so as of right now we would be able to do all our monitoring there but the week that they need to take the follicles and put them back sound like it might be in sioux falls. the dr said not to worry about it but to be honest hd and i are worried about it because first that is one heck of a drive and also the money do we stay over or drive back in 3 days kind of thing and then is that to long for me to be in a car afterwards? i so don't know what to do and this feels like it is adding stress and i don't want that either. I swear this happens to us all the time. why can't this be the easy part you know! 
.


----------



## LolaM

I am several days late. Light cramping. Minimal spotting. I know what I should do but I am 
terrified.....


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh Lola!!! We are here darling. Maybe this is what the universe had in mind while your adoption was moving so slowly. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

:test: Lola 

& joeys that sucks. Could you ask to delay your treatment to the following month, not ideal I know but it might reduce the stress? 

Leah- how are you girls holding up? When is test date?

xx


----------



## Grateful365

:hugs: Lola - Test when your ready....:flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Lola :flower:


----------



## DHime

Joeys - Hang in there. I also think waiting 1 month may be best. Don't wanna add stress to an already VERY stressful process. Then again, a baby is worth it. Less stress would increase your chances of a sticky bean though.....
Tough choices.

LolaM - FX for you dear!

Starting my charting again once this months' AF hits. Looking at FF and eodering where the charts went....


----------



## LeahMSta

We are going to wait a week. We tested on 12dpo and got a negative.DW says she feels "different" so we are hopeful but bracing for the disappointment of AF' s arrival just in case.

Joeys I hope that you are feeling less stressed and were able to decide what your next move is.

Lola, thinking of you tonight. Sending truckloads of baby dust with super happy thoughts.


----------



## LolaM

:dohh::shrug::nope:](*,) bathroom trip before i went to get an HPT and guess what???? SOB--5 days late--i waited and look what happens....


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> :dohh::shrug::nope:](*,) bathroom trip before i went to get an HPT and guess what???? SOB--5 days late--i waited and look what happens....

:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

lola i am sorry:hugs:

leah hope you guys get good news when are you going to test?

well as of right now i believe we are going to go through with it. i am just keeping my stress down and ready books which not sure if i should be reading this book right now but started 50 shades of grey. :dohh: but trying to eat good doing a little more exercise right now just to release any tension. but i actually feel good and not stressed. IT is my nephew's 4th birthday today and then my neices 13th birthday on thursday then friday we go to fargo for our baseline appointment and we will find out how the flood situation is going. we know it is going to flood down there just not sure when. as of right now it is supposed to be a slow melt so that will be perfect for us.:shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

Gutted for you Lola :(


----------



## LolaM

onebumpplease said:


> Gutted for you Lola :(

Thanks. Im a bit bummed to be sure, but I'll be ok, ive never even been a little bit pregnant, even with meds, so why would now be any different? I still havent heard from the SW so im just going to go with the "no news is good news" philosophy. The Universe has a plan, ladies. Sure wish I knew what that plan was! :shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

We'll still no sign of AF. Dw does not want to test until SUNDAY!!!! She said that if we make it that far, we will be confident, we will both be off of work to celebrate together, and she will be 5 weeks so we can start scheduling her beta and ultrasound on Monday and should only have to survive a week wondering if everything is where it belongs. I am going insane. She had a drop in temp this morning but in all fairness we had an issue with the furnace last night and it was only 60 degrees in here when we woke up. I'm hoping that played a part.


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1 back to the drawing board.


----------



## onebumpplease

LeahMSta said:


> CD1 back to the drawing board.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Here's hoping the next cycle does the trick :flower:


----------



## joeys3453

leah i am sorry:hugs:

so i am kind of freaking out found out my insurance for max lifetime infertility benefits is based off of what insurance company pays now what we pay. so before my meds it was at 7400 and after the meds it went up to 11k. SO i have about 8k left to use for infertility and i am afraid we will go over with our procedure. :shrug: i don't know what to do and i don't want to tell hd because he will flip a lid.:dohh:


----------



## onebumpplease

joeys3453 said:


> leah i am sorry:hugs:
> 
> so i am kind of freaking out found out my insurance for max lifetime infertility benefits is based off of what insurance company pays now what we pay. so before my meds it was at 7400 and after the meds it went up to 11k. SO i have about 8k left to use for infertility and i am afraid we will go over with our procedure. :shrug: i don't know what to do and i don't want to tell hd because he will flip a lid.:dohh:

Oh Joeys. That's awful news!! :cry: I don't know what to say!


----------



## babybemine

cd1 here. boo.


----------



## joeys3453

babybemine i am sorry you are back to cd1!:hugs:

how is everyone doing here?

well i started taking the meds for IVF process next week. I have taken bravelle and menopur together. I am trying to stay stressfree and relax. the river is staying down so that is good. everything is starting to fall into place and hopefully i get a lot of follies that have mature eggs in them that will be a good thing to have a lot so we can have some good options for putting 2 eggies in!:dohh: sorry about rambling ladies just feeling a little anxious but trying to stay calm. trying to eat a little better and cut some sugars out and my favorite caramel rolls. :dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> babybemine i am sorry you are back to cd1!:hugs:
> 
> how is everyone doing here?
> 
> well i started taking the meds for IVF process next week. I have taken bravelle and menopur together. I am trying to stay stressfree and relax. the river is staying down so that is good. everything is starting to fall into place and hopefully i get a lot of follies that have mature eggs in them that will be a good thing to have a lot so we can have some good options for putting 2 eggies in!:dohh: sorry about rambling ladies just feeling a little anxious but trying to stay calm. trying to eat a little better and cut some sugars out and my favorite caramel rolls. :dohh:

That is hardly rambling. I am crossing everything for you to have big juicy follies. You just relax and believe. (I understand how nearly impossible that is right now....Just try.) :hugs:

We are nearing our insemination days as we are doing a late start SMEP. We decided to do away with inseminating on CD8 because she never ovulates earlier than CD14 so we are starting Friday which will be CD10. Hopefully this is our lucky cycle!


----------



## joeys3453

LeahMSta said:


> That is hardly rambling. I am crossing everything for you to have big juicy follies. You just relax and believe. (I understand how nearly impossible that is right now....Just try.) :hugs:
> 
> We are nearing our insemination days as we are doing a late start SMEP. We decided to do away with inseminating on CD8 because she never violates earlier than CD14 so we are starting Friday which will be CD10. Hopefully this is our lucky cycle!

thanks leah!:hugs: yes trying to stay positive and happy thoughts. part of me wants to get a massage but then part of me doesn't. :shrug: i am just thinking should i be eating or drinking something that will help this process work faster also! 

good luck with the smep i hope it works doing it later. at this point almost feel like it can't hurt! :dohh:


----------



## DHime

FX for each of you lovely ladies


----------



## LeahMSta

I had a friend who spent years ttc say it better than I ever could. She said "There came a time that while trying to remember to relax (while doing anything, from standing on my head after we did the deed to goddess imagery in my bedroom, that I thought may help) that I realized seeing the world through fertility focused lenses greatly increases stress." Try to remember to indulge in yourself because you're you and not because it might help you get that BFP. It's a lesson I try to remind DW of regularly. Just remember that you have already invested PLENTY in getting your baby. Invest in you just because you deserve it.:flower:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> I had a friend who spent years ttc say it better than I ever could. She said "There came a time that while trying to remember to relax (while doing anything, from standing on my head after we did the deed to goddess imagery in my bedroom, that I thought may help) that I realized seeing the world through fertility focused lenses greatly increases stress." Try to remember to indulge in yourself because you're you and not because it might help you get that BFP. It's a lesson I try to remind DW of regularly. Just remember that you have already invested PLENTY in getting your baby. Invest in you just because you deserve it.:flower:

My dr. gave me a really helpful tip. He said, when ever you read or hear of something to try to help get pregnant, like a headstand after BD, I want you to stop and think "is this what teenagers are doing?" if teenagers arent in the backseat doing a headstand after dtd, then dont YOU do it! Kept me from doing alot of silly, useless things! :dohh::blush::haha:


----------



## DHime

All I had to do was decide it was better wait a while before TTC again. I guess we both relaxed a bit and bam. Not to say everyone would be so lucky but after trying and having losses I was ready to take a serious break to gain some sanity back and give DH time to finish school. That is just how it goes sometimes. Not that I want everyone to stop trying. Just that I think relaxing did help us.


----------



## LeahMSta

Ladies.....I need some opinions here and I feel a bit goofy even asking this. DW tested early last cycle got a BFN at 12 dpo and then had AF. Seems pretty normal right? Now, I don't know if I have eptopic PTSD and we are both loosing our minds or what is happening. About 15dpo DW started having pretty decent nausea so we assumed we should brace for a big ugly cycle. (sometimes for her it is quite heavy and makes her kind of ouny like having the flu) Her cycle was weird. It started and stopped on the first day was barely 5 days long (7 is normal) and she is getting sick but only in the evenings. She has even been woken up and had to be sick night before last. She keeps complaining that she has cramps like she is still on her cycle but they are really mild and just enough to make her uncomfortable but not painful. Am I insane for thinking we should test again? I hope I don't sound crazy because I feel like she had her cycle, temps dropped, game over. It has been over a week though and she is still complaining of the same things. Help. I feel a little looney.


----------



## onebumpplease

Test Leah. It has been known to happen. Don't get your hopes up, buti if you test you will get some resolve. DW could always go to doc if its negative and she still feels yucky. :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks onebump. DW decided that she did want to test in the morning. So fmu will decide which doc to make an appointment with. I'm sure it's just a virus but I will be able to breathe easier to just KNOW. Thanks.


----------



## onebumpplease

Good plan. I do have my fingers crossed tentatively!


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Ladies, 
so, in my absence did i miss any exciting news? 

I'm still in ttc-land, actually restarting it all. Next monday i'm going to book blood tests and a laperoscopy or however it is spelled.... not looking forward to any of those, but have to be done. Hubby's going to repeat his SA test. hopefully the vitamins have done what they were supposed to do. Unfortunately he did not take them regularly, so let's see if the past 3 months have been a total waste of time or not! MEN!!!!!!!!

anyway, i went to a fertility specialist and he decided that i'm to do the tests i mentioned above. I wish there were some kind of other tests that men have to do, that need needles and punctures and all! it's so not fair!!!!!!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

I hope the vitamins have helped. Here's hoping it's not so long for your bfp now. :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

onebumpplease said:


> I hope the vitamins have helped. Here's hoping it's not so long for your bfp now. :hugs:

Tks onebump, we haven't yet started ttc'ing again but we might soon... 

I hope it's not as stressing as it was last yr. i've kind of lost hope, but we'll see.


----------



## joeys3453

piano!:hugs: good luck

leah let us know what the tests say

so just got back yesterday from our u/s and blood and right now this is what they said Your right ovary has follicle(s) measuring: 15,15,14,13,13,12,10,5 mm. Your left ovary has follicle(s) measuring: 14,14,13,13,12,12,8 mm. 
Your endometrial lining was 9 mm. 
so i believe this is good news. they lowered my meds last night and i am taking ganirelix so i don't ovulate. we go tomorrow for another u/s and blood and will determine if we are doing the axpersation(sp) of taking all the follies on monday or tuesday. how exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Joeys, that all sounds good. Yay! And fx'd.

Piano hoping the tests aren't too uncomfy for you. Wish I had better words of encouragement for you.


----------



## LeahMSta

Test was negative. Seems that she has a virus. We began insemination for this cycle yesterday. We are moving cautiously forward without getting our hopes to high. Welcome back piano! Joeys it sounds like good news to me. :)


----------



## babybemine

go tomorrow for an ultrasound to measure folicles. just realized that I have not had any groin pain like normal. hope that is a good thing. I usually feel the folliclels growing and stuff.


----------



## LolaM

babybemine said:


> go tomorrow for an ultrasound to measure folicles. just realized that I have not had any groin pain like normal. hope that is a good thing. I usually feel the folliclels growing and stuff.

baby--i just realized that you are on another chat with me! GL to you. My SW comes for her final visit tomrow!:happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

hello ladies!

Joeys it's all sounding so good, I have everything crossed that your long awaited BFP is right around this next corner.

Leah, bummer about the test. Those outside chance, glimmers of hope are harsh aren't they! Keep going you guys, you're doing so well to say so calm and sane. TTC is maddening.

Relax and it'll happen was just about the worst thing I could hear. Relaxing about getting pregnant was just about impossible. Really.
After the miscarriage I relaxed about drinking the odd glass of wine with lunch or having an alcoholic aperative.

As the months went on and I got more and more stressed (I would have told you, I probably DID tell you that I was a cool as a cucumber at the time) the more my cycles went weird, the brown spotting got worse and my LP got shorter. Bleugh. What's the answer? I still don't know.

It's all mind games with yourself.
I did start doing self reflexology to try and zen out a bit. maybe it worked?

Still following you lovely ladies but G's keeping my BnB time at a premium. She's a good little tot but just having a baby generates so much more cleaning washing tidying etc I blink and my day is over.

Good luck you lovely ladies. xxxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## joeys3453

leah i am sorry!:hugs:

baby good luck hope it goes well.

coco thanks how are you and baby g doing?

so we went on saturday for u/s and blood and this is what they said:
your right ovary has follicles that measure 21,19,18,15,15,14,14,13mm, and your left ovary has follicles that measure 17,17,16,15,15,14,14mm. Your uterine lining is 10mm. Today your Estradiol level was 1314.

they wanted me to to meds sat night and sunday night along with the shot to prevent me from ovulating and then on sunday night also along with the other 2 shots also the trigger one of hcg in the butt. :dohh: I never felt so violated :rofl: they didn't really hurt just didn't sleep well not sure if my muscles are just sore from not really doing anything but laying on the couch all day yesterday. but was really hot but now i am not so not sure. :shrug: we go tonight and spend the night and then they are retrieving hopefully what will be 15 good sized follies that have good quality eggs!!!:happydance:


----------



## Coconuts

WOOT!!!!!!!!!! That's amazing Joeys!!! I've got everything cross.

We're doing really well, thanks for asking! G's finally showing signs of dropping her 1 or 2am feed so we're starting to get a good sleeping stretch from about 11pm - 03:30am.

At the beginning I was getting up with her at more or less 10pm midnight, 2am 4am 6am goodmorning zombie!
She started sleeping for three hours and now we're starting to see 4 hour intervals or more. Last night she slept from 10:30pm until 4am!!!!! I couldn't belive my eyes when I saw the clock.

She's smiling now which is so cute and we had another couple of firsts.

Yesterday evening I managed to change her nappy and put her to bed without her waking up! Even when I wiped her bum with cold water (no wipe heaters here).

I was feeding her at about 6am this morning and she did a HUGE poop at about 100mph and we had our first blow out up the back. We've had a couple out-the-leggers but this was the first up the back. Not far, a long way to go to get in her hair but it was out the nappy none the less. Both things went in her baby book.


----------



## babybemine

26 and 11 with 7 lining. iui tomorrow since surge was noted after my appt.


----------



## DHime

FX for you ladies!
:dust:


----------



## joeys3453

coco that is awesome! so glad she is sleeping a little more through the night. are you getting sleep though?

well hello sorry i wasn't on the computer at all yesterday. the ER went well. from what hd told me they said out of the 15 follies they got 13 eggs. :happydance: so that is great news they told us we should know more tomorrow on if we are going to do a day 3 or day 5 transfer. I was pretty out of it after they woke me from the anesthia and started crying:dohh: plus if felt nausous i think it was just a bunch of emotions but they did have to put a stitch in because they got me with the needle or something like that. i wasn't fully awake when they were talking or i should say can remember:dohh: we did the first oil progesterone shot last night and it wasn't to bad for how long the needle is but that the oil is really hard to get out.


----------



## wookie130

Joeys, I see the ball is rolling on your IVF! Best of luck, and I hope it yields a lovely set of twinnies for you!!!!

Best of luck to all of the other 30-somethings on here TTC!


----------



## joeys3453

wookie thanks that would be cool but just hoping for one healthy baby! :happydance::happydance:

how are you doing?


----------



## wookie130

I'm great, Joeys! My daughter Hannah was born on March 12th, and she turned a month old yesterday! She's a great baby, and we just adore her.

I know the TTC road is tough and long for all the ladies on this thread, but sheesh, look at the original crew that began it...we have all moved on to become moms. With enough time and tenacity, I am confident that all of you on here will fulfill this dream as well, one way or another!

:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

well i just got a call from the dr office and they said all 13 eggs were mature and out of the 13 10 fertilized so we are doing the day 5 transfer. :happydance: i am so happy and glad they are doing well!!!:happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

That's great news Joeys! So do they freeze some for baby number2 ;-)


----------



## joeys3453

i believe they freeze them for a year and if we decide to keep them longer we can we just haven't decided on that yet.:shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Whoa! Lots of frosties there!!! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## LolaM

they freeze a fertilized egg?


----------



## Lisa40

Yep Lola, it's amazing what they can do isn't it!

How did your SW visit go?

Good luck Joeys, that's a great number of eggs & fertilization rate :thumbup:

xx


----------



## joeys3453

thanks yes we are excited that we had a good number i hope a bunch make it to day 5 and are good quality. i am just now trying to eat a little better just more fruits and veggies.

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, DW and I are waiting for our ch on ff but we are pretty sure that the eggy popped out of the hatch on CD14. We are going to (in true SMEP style) have one final insemination tomorrow just in case we have a shy egg. We are both still pretty confident about our timing and all but really....what can it hurt? Lol! 

Joeys, I am so happy to hear how many big healthy eggs they were able to get. Best of luck and buckets of baby dust to you.


----------



## LolaM

Lisa40 said:


> Yep Lola, it's amazing what they can do isn't it!
> 
> How did your SW visit go?
> 
> Good luck Joeys, that's a great number of eggs & fertilization rate :thumbup:
> 
> xx

that is VERY cool! She didnt come. She must have forgotten, or was out of town for another training, they have her running. No matter, the application has been submitted, now we wait for the state.:shrug::happydance::coffee:


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies so just finished the transfer. We transferred two and they said they were super blastocyst:shrug: everything went really smooth just laying and relaxing now. Here is a picture of the two little embryos.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> Hi ladies so just finished the transfer. We transferred two and they said they were super blastocyst:shrug: everything went really smooth just laying and relaxing now. Here is a picture of the two little embryos.:happydance:

Yay!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! I like that your little blastocysts are "super" do you feel like you shouldn't jostle yourself? I think that in your shoes, I wouldn't want to move. Lol! I'd be somewhere horizontal. I hope that you have the stickiest little super blastocysts in the world!!! :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so just finished the transfer. We transferred two and they said they were super blastocyst:shrug: everything went really smooth just laying and relaxing now. Here is a picture of the two little embryos.:happydance:
> 
> Yay!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! I like that your little blastocysts are "super" do you feel like you shouldn't jostle yourself? I think that in your shoes, I wouldn't want to move. Lol! I'd be somewhere horizontal. I hope that you have the stickiest little super blastocysts in the world!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

uh-HUH! Get me a gurney--im not trying to stand up! :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh fx'd Joeys!! They look like beautiful babies in the making!


----------



## Jazavac

joeys, good luck! 

I'm glad everything so far has gone well and that there are frosties waiting for you, too (regardless of what you'll decide to do with them).


----------



## Coconuts

Look the original crew popping in in forse, maybe the mummydar knows good things are happening here. BFP way over due.

Joeys, that pic is the coolest thing EVER!!!!!!! I'm waiting with baited breath and crossing everything - when can / will you test???????? I'm with Wooks TWINNIES :oneofeach:


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks ladies we r to test the 23rd which feels so far away. I feel bloated today just woke up. Found out interstate is closed from fargo by MIN to Montana. So not sure if we will have to spend the night again. Bus my town got 17 inches of snow. My job is closed till 12 today.


----------



## Grateful365

Joeys - Super excited for you and LOVE your Super Blastocycts!!!!! Sending all well wishes your way Joeys :hugs:


----------



## DHime

FX for everyone!

Joeys - wouldn't it be cool to show you kid(s) their very first picture ever and they were just a cell?! I think that's awesome! 

:dust:


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks everyone. We finally made it home to a 4 foot drift all the way across the driveway. So now hd is out snow blowing. So I feel bloated and hurts if I cough or sneeze. But otherwise not to bad. Not sure if that is normal or not. :shrug: yes it is nice to have theses pictures.:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Joeys, major IVF :dust: to you!!!!!!!!!! Get in that house, kick your feet up, and relax, and cook those blastocysts!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies! Well, we are halfway through this month's wait. We are making an effort not to overthink things and have decided to do away with early testing entirely. We have 1 test left in our home and it is a digi so we will be waiting until DW is 5-7 days late before testing. It saves money and sanity so I am thrilled with the choice. SO I guess technically if I were feeling optimistic, It is 1 week into our 3 week wait. LOL! With DW not feeling well and such, I just have a hard time believing that this could possibly be a "Winning" cycle but I am not ruling it out either. 

Joeys, How are you and your little blastocysts doing?


----------



## joeys3453

Good luck Leah I hope u guys get good news. Remember to do something that keeps U relaxed I read 50 shades of grey and helped me relax. :dohh: 

So just got my progesterone and estradiol were 96.7 and 1201


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> Good luck Leah I hope u guys get good news. Remember to do something that keeps U relaxed I read 50 shades of grey and helped me relax. :dohh:
> 
> So just got my progesterone and estradiol were 96.7 and 1201

I'm afraid I don't know what those results mean. :shrug: Could you elaborate for me?


----------



## Jazavac

I'm not sure about estradiol in pregnancy, but that's some insanely high progesterone!

I conceived in a cycle where my progesterone barely existed (it was 8 on 7 DPO). The day I found out I was pregnant, it was 16. Then I had to supplement for some weeks.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i am not sure either on why you need estrogen right now but it is still really hight for me and the progesterone is normally not that high but i am doing the injections and it has really brought my progesterone up. the dr office said that i have really good numbers :shrug:

how is everyone feeling?


----------



## wookie130

That's some insanely high progesterone, Joeys. And like Jaz, I have no clue about the estradiol.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah not sure if that is a good sign for the progesterone or what! :shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'll be honest with you, a high level of progesterone does NOT indicate the presence of a pregnancy, at all. There are places on the web that will tell you this, and certainly, when one is pregnant, your progesterone does increase...but it is not a reliable indication. The only thing that will tell you is a hpt, and the presence of hcg in the blood or urine.

Good luck to you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

wookie thanks yes i agree nothing means i am pregnant until the hcg blood work comes back. i am to scared to try taking a test early in case it is a negative. :dohh: which it could be with ivf might not show up till later or not at all:shrug: just trying to stay positive and think it is already thursday. 5 more days till bloodwork. maybe hd will want me to test early?:shrug:


----------



## wookie130

I've got everything crossed for you, dear!


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all :)

Joeys, how are you hanging in there? Has this wait been different from your other 2ww? 

Things here are moving right along. We are 11dpo today and DW feels that this one wasn't a winner. She seems to have the usual PMS symptoms and isn't feeling terribly optimistic. We are a bit worried about next cycle since our donor has family comin and DW has to close an hour later due to "summer hours". We just don't know if we can get it done next cycle. So needless to say, we are a bit disappointed that this one wasn't the one. Maybe we will be surprised but it seems to me that with each cycle, she gets more familiar with her body. She is kind of a pro. Lol!


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Hi all :)
> 
> Joeys, how are you hanging in there? Has this wait been different from your other 2ww?
> 
> Things here are moving right along. We are 11dpo today and DW feels that this one wasn't a winner. She seems to have the usual PMS symptoms and isn't feeling terribly optimistic. We are a bit worried about next cycle since our donor has family comin and DW has to close an hour later due to "summer hours". We just don't know if we can get it done next cycle. So needless to say, we are a bit disappointed that this one wasn't the one. Maybe we will be surprised but it seems to me that with each cycle, she gets more familiar with her body. She is kind of a pro. Lol!

I hear that! I have had the WORST pms this cycle. I just do not care about anything, dont care to DO anything and ive been so tired, which doesnt help my lack of ambition! And to top it off, i have a baby shower to attend tonight. I hate baby showers, i hate shopping for the gifts for baby showers. Last night i was wandering around a store waiting for my husband when i came across a tshirt with a tutu attached, my heart just crumbled and i must have had a look on my face because the lady working htat area asked me if everything was ok!


----------



## babybemine

frer is negative....booo


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies I am sorry about the negative. 

Well go in for blood work tomorrow. Well my stomach feels weird and bloated and constipated:blush: even with eating like I have when I was working outi actually weigh less I have lost 8 pounds since march 29th and I still eat the stuff I was before. :shrug: I still get really hot light headed and gassy.:blush:


----------



## wookie130

TONS AND TONS OF :dust: to you, Joeys. 


(And to the rest of you 30-somethings, too!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw sorry ladies for AF and :bfn: :-( I'm hoping tomorrow Hosts is going to be an upturn of fortune for our thread x


----------



## Jazavac

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## wookie130

Back "in the day" (LOL) when I contributed to this thread on a regular basis, there was a huge long dry spell, and BFN after BFN each and every month, and then...we had a massive 30-something baby boom. Most of us that were on here much earlier now have children, and our babies are only a few months (or even weeks) apart.

Hang in there, girls. All you can do is persist. If only we could get pregnant when the wind blows the wrong direction like many of our younger 20-somethings...well...wouldn't that be swell? LOL! I am patiently waiting for the next baby boom on here. It'll happen. Just when you think it won't, it does.


----------



## Jazavac

I agree with wooks!


----------



## DHime

yup.... that's how it went. All in a 3 month period. Jaz even swore she would be last woman standing.... 

FX for Joeys tomorrow.

:dust: to all!


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies so i couldn't wait before going to do blood draw. hd wanted me to do it last night!:dohh: below is the picture. I am excited but scared. plus i feel like crap!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-23 06.46.22.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wookie130

Oh!!!! Joeys!!!! Can you rely on it or trust it? Or is the blood test the only surefire way to know?

OMG!!!!!!! What a lovely FRER, either way!


----------



## joeys3453

wookie i am excited because this is the only 2nd time i have gotten a positive and it is the same day of the blood test. I should be hearing about the hcg level any time soon. i am trying not to get to excited because there is still a long way to go. but :happydance: for now.


----------



## wookie130

So, you're waiting on results for the blood test? You've been poked?


----------



## joeys3453

yeap went in at 7:30 this morning and it is 10:30 but they have to send the test results to a different office in a different town and they are dealing with flood situation so not sure when they are getting them.:shrug:


----------



## LeahMSta

Joeys!!!!! I am over the moon for you!!! I'll be checking in throughout the day to see what the bloods say but that is a lovely line. I am feeling pretty confident that you have a keeper there ma'am!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

That looks awesome, the test!

Keeping my fingers crossed for the bHCG to come back positive, too!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks leah i really hope so. just don't want to get my hopes up and then the hcg number starts to go down again:shrug:

well the dr just called and hcg is 133!:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Awesome, joeys! Huge congrats!


Is Thursday your next blood draw? 


Keeping my everything crossed for you!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks jaz! my second test is on friday. i can't wait.


----------



## onebumpplease

You bloody beauty Joeys! I am so excited! Those wee clever blastocysts :happydance: :cry: This is it, it's the turn, lots of pregnant over 34s in 2013 :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

OMG, yay!!!!!!!! I have everything crossed for Friday!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

a 3-day wait? That's an oddball! 

But yay yay yay again!


----------



## joeys3453

onebump!!! thanks! it feels like it has taken forever. but still hoping for good numbers on friday. :happydance:

wookie :hugs: i feel happy but just being cautious and not to excited!

jaz yeah not really sure but the FS dr are a little different and do stuff a little different down there so not really sure but i guess just going to relax and enjoy everything!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

Yes yes yes yes yes.... Yeeeeeaaayyyy joeys :dance: :happydance: :dance:

So so pleased for you, let's hope this is the start of the next batch of :bfp:s on this thread. Whooooop!!

:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Yaaayyy!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Over the moon!!!! Yay Joeys!!!! I wish you all the health and joy that 9 months can contain and loads more beyond that. Enjoy darling. You deserve every sweet second.


----------



## Coconuts

OMG YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!
Get in there little Joeybean!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy for you girl!!!!!! Got everything crossed for a mega mahoosive number on Friday!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks so much ladies!!!:hugs: i am really happy but still being cautious. i will feel better after friday's test. hopefully it is high! 

coco you are too funny!!!:hugs: how is G doing?

so i have been doing the oil progesterone in the bum:blush:and this morning was the first time since we started doing them on april 9th that i have a rash. which is weird and it so itches:brat:


----------



## onebumpplease

OH joeys, have you asked a doc or someone if there is anything you can help with the itch?


----------



## joeys3453

well it actually seems to have gone down a bit and doesn't itch as much. not sure what that was about. now it is more of my ear that is bothering me. people say it is a ear infection but it has been going on when i took the zpack so not sure what it is about.:shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Joeys, did you do another FRER today? Any more pretty lines for us to gaze upon today?


----------



## joeys3453

nope i didn't today but was thinking maybe tomorrow but not sure yet i have two tests left at home! :dohh: i go in on friday for the 2nd beta so hoping it goes higher. DO you guys know how many betas do they usually make you do before u have an u/s?:shrug:


----------



## Lisa40

Here in the uk they don't take your blood at all usually. We have our first u/s at 12 weeks although after ivf they scan you at 7 weeks here.

The beta has to be over 3000 before they'll be able to see anything on an ultrasound scan and even then it might have to be a vaginal scan. 

I'm sure everything will be just great but I know how much you worry when it's taken soooo long.

:hugs:

xx


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i know i just have to remind myself it took this long to get to this point so just take one day at a time and that is all i can do. at this point as long as i eat right and don't do anything to strenuos i have done everything i can and it is up to god and my body to do the rest!:shrug:


----------



## wookie130

I had 2 betas done, just to show that the hcg was sufficiently increasing, and then I had a reassurance ultrasound at 7 weeks, to confirm that there was a heartbeat, and that I wasn't yet having another missed miscarriage. Most people in the states don't get an ultrasound until around 20 weeks, but for an IVF patient, I'd imagine you'll have a few scans...

I'd also imagine you'll be having more than one baby. A great majority of IVF ladies have twins, at minimum! Fingers crossed that there's at least one healthy baby cooking well, however. One thing at a time! LOL!


----------



## joeys3453

wookie130 said:


> I had 2 betas done, just to show that the hcg was sufficiently increasing, and then I had a reassurance ultrasound at 7 weeks, to confirm that there was a heartbeat, and that I wasn't yet having another missed miscarriage. Most people in the states don't get an ultrasound until around 20 weeks, but for an IVF patient, I'd imagine you'll have a few scans...
> 
> I'd also imagine you'll be having more than one baby. A great majority of IVF ladies have twins, at minimum! Fingers crossed that there's at least one healthy baby cooking well, however. One thing at a time! LOL!

oh nice yeah i have a feeling i will have a few betas done, which i am fine with it give me reassurance and dr office is not that far from my work. i am ok with u/s at 7 weeks also i just want to make sure everything is going well and it works out!!!:happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah forgot to say also that we are fine if we have multiples i always tease hd because he is a huge minnesota twins baseball fan. he already has a way he wants to share the news if we are having twins!!!:dohh:


----------



## babybemine

AF is here. On to another cycle. Gonna try another cycle with the femera then onto the injectables. DH is worried about the possibility of multiples...I welcome it.


----------



## joeys3453

i am sorry that af showed her ugly face. good luck with this next cycle. tell him not to stress about multiples and just be happy and enjoy the whole thing! :shrug: haha


----------



## babybemine

Haha DH not stress. I don't need to stress because he does it all for me.


----------



## joeys3453

well that is good. i read the 50 shades of grey book when i started my ivf cycle so that kept me relaxed and stressfree!!!!:rofl:


----------



## NellieRae

I just read the good news over in Coco's journal! 

Congrats Joeys!!!!!

:happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:

I'm sooooooo excited for you! I understand your need to be cautious right now, so I'll do your bouncing up and down with glee! :) One pregnant day at a time. I'll have to pop back over on Friday to see how those numbers are doing.


----------



## Coconuts

*Wookie's journal - but I said it - Nellie, I loose track of whos journal I'm in since we're all in the same places, it's nice we're all so intertwined :friends:*

One day at a time is right Joeys.
After my miscarriage G's pregnancy was like that, one day at a time. I only really started to relax and believe it once in the second tri. First tri is HARD CORE mentally (and physically with m/s, tiredness etc).
Just try to remember that EVERYTHING is normal unless it's cramping and bright red blood. Even then things could still be OK. Artisiekat had A LOT of bleeding in her first tri because of a haemotoma thingy. She was fine and Quin in the most gorgeous baby.
Just try and push all the dark thoughts out and away and send light and love to your growing little baby (who has no need for mamma's negative thoughts).

When do you get the numbers. Straight away Friday or do we have to wait?


----------



## joeys3453

NellieRae said:


> I just read the good news over in Coco's journal!
> 
> Congrats Joeys!!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> I'm sooooooo excited for you! I understand your need to be cautious right now, so I'll do your bouncing up and down with glee! :) One pregnant day at a time. I'll have to pop back over on Friday to see how those numbers are doing.

Nellie:hugs::hugs: thanks! yeah i feel like i want to tell people but way to early for any of that. can't wait for the test tomorrow to tell us what the hcg is.:happydance:



Coconuts said:


> *Wookie's journal - but I said it - Nellie, I loose track of whos journal I'm in since we're all in the same places, it's nice we're all so intertwined :friends:*
> 
> One day at a time is right Joeys.
> After my miscarriage G's pregnancy was like that, one day at a time. I only really started to relax and believe it once in the second tri. First tri is HARD CORE mentally (and physically with m/s, tiredness etc).
> Just try to remember that EVERYTHING is normal unless it's cramping and bright red blood. Even then things could still be OK. Artisiekat had A LOT of bleeding in her first tri because of a haemotoma thingy. She was fine and Quin in the most gorgeous baby.
> Just try and push all the dark thoughts out and away and send light and love to your growing little baby (who has no need for mamma's negative thoughts).
> 
> When do you get the numbers. Straight away Friday or do we have to wait?

coco:hugs:yes i wonder sometimes is this stuff in my head or is it really happening. I try just to enjoy and take a day at a time. next week i leave for work so i will be gone 3 days so that will make it even go faster. :happydance: yeah i haven't had any spotting or bleeding with this whole ivf. i feel like i am a few months pregnant though:blush: because my stomach sticks out and feels hard. i feel gassy and constipated. Plus think i have wax build up in my ear so trying to get that out on my own without going to the dr but now my ear hurts this morning:dohh: as my husband says could you have more problems hahaha that is how it goes though. On the up side yesterday i called to get the vaginal inserts for the few days i will be gone and don't think i can give myself the oil progesterone shot so my dr put the request in to walgreens specialty pharmacy and they told me that they had a coupon for that medication for $50 so i would get that free and just have to pay the $13 for the oil.:happydance::happydance: i was so excited for that part!


----------



## Jazavac

I was using regular progesterone pills, Prometrium, but they went in vaginally. Progesterone taken orally is nasty. 

I had two betas drawn, four days apart because I found I was pregnant on a Friday and our local hospital doesn't care for outpatients on weekends. Normally it would have been two days, as betas double on a two day basis. My pregnancy wasn't from an assisted cycle, but since I was a reproductive clinic patient, they had me come to Minneapolis and I had my first scan at 5w2d. They were able to confirm a corpus luteum on each ovary, a gestational sack with a yolk, and no heartbeat that early. HB was found on easter Friday, at 7w4d. 

But it all varies. With the meds you've put in, it's pretty normal to feel huge right away, joeys. Progesterone I was taking made my bump pop out at 10 weeks, too.


----------



## Grateful365

I know you are feeling cautious Joeys, but can I say how EXCITED I am for you! 133 is a high HCG level I think! :happydance: I cannot wait until Friday for your test results to set your mind at ease. I agree try to send as much positive energy and happiness to that baby Joey - I will send some your way as well. :flower: This made my whole day happy....:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

oh thanks grateful!:hugs::hugs: yes i agree trying to stick away from negative energy or thoughts. last night was the first night all week i slept pretty good. hd kept the dog over by him so that was nice of him since he is off from work until monday:dohh: so i feel well rested except my ear. 

jaz - yeah i have used the vaginal ones before when we were doing the IUI's. They have me on the oil and i take the shot in the butt every night at 9. My hd gives it to me. and actually haven't had problems with those plus less messy. :haha: but for those few days my dr said it was ok to use the inserts because my progesterone is so high i believe it is like 93 or something like that. they want it to be over 20. they said when it is given in your blood it will be higher. well that makes sense about making you look bigger than you already are taking the progesterone. :dohh: hd thinks there is 2 in there though because my stomach sticks out so far already! bhahaha


----------



## joeys3453

oh and they should call me back with the results my guess later on friday. i normally go in at 7:30am:dohh: so by the time they get the results from my local office probably won't be till 11am or so.


----------



## joeys3453

ok ladies i need help my stomach in killing me it is hard and hurts to flex and then hurts to just let it out:shrug:. it really hurts when i sneeze and i have been doing that a lot lately!!!:dohh:


----------



## DHime

Hang in there Joeys. Could just be from the bloating. Let your doc know anyway, just in case.
OH and CONGRATS!!!!!!
Looking at a high number could mean both eggys made it..... twins are notorious for causing very high HCG numbers.
Just a thought. Twins would also mean showing sooner so look out. LOL


----------



## Jazavac

If your stomach hurts when you sneeze, etc, give the clinic a call, just to be on the safe side. It won't do the baby (or babies) any harm, but they might want to make sure you don't have OHSS.


----------



## Coconuts

Babies! :oneofeach: !!!!!
It's just gone 9am here, are you UK? If you are by the time I've had lunch you should know your next number - I know it's big, but just _how_ big???? Twins big??????


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies i am in the US and it is 8am. I was at the clinic waiting for blood draw and called the clinic and they talked to the dr and thinks i have ossh. so i have to do an ultrasound at 8:30 because that is when the tech comes in then wait to see if they want any other blood work done also. :dohh: but i guess better to be on the safe side they said it does sound like it and want to check because i am a little shorter on breath. so looks like blood work might take a little longer!:cry:


----------



## wookie130

Praying for you this morning, Joeys! I hope you end up with a twinnishly high number there!

What's OHSS?


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh honey, well hoping for high numbers and if its OHSS that It's sorted quickly!


----------



## Coconuts

FXD x


----------



## wookie130

Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome. Okay. Phew!


----------



## joeys3453

ok ladies just got back from u/s teleconference with the dr and blood work!:dohh: nothing like spending you whole morning for work day at the dr office. well they said it isn't OHSS yet but to watch it because it is still early but there is fluid in there and to make sure when i lay down that my shoulders are above my pelvis. to take stool softener and drink some vitamin water/gatarade:shrug: and hopefully hear about how high the hcg i am praying for a high number:thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

I'm kind of glued to this thread, I'll admit!

I'm praying your hcg number skyrocketed too...I remember the wait for beta results. It's so hard, especially after a chemical pregnancy. You're afraid to be excited, and to get your hopes up, and yet, you just need to KNOW. It's tough.


----------



## joeys3453

yes wookie that is exactly it!:thumbup: well i just got back from doing another blood draw because they forgot to send 2 more tests when i was there. i am about fed up with the drs!:brat: but i guess it is for a good cause so i will suck it up! i almost have one bottle of vitamin water down. after work going to go to get a stool softener. Does anyone have any recommendations?:shrug: then also to eat a high protein meals? i am not a huge meat eater!:shrug:


----------



## wookie130

For a stool softener, I was prescribed Colace after my c-section, and that does really work. I do believe it's safe to use during pregnancy, but definitely ask your docs about it before using it.


----------



## LeahMSta

Lurking in hopes of seeing your super high numbers Joeys. I can't wait!!! I can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## onebumpplease

That's good about OHSS, keep up all that good work keeping it away! Bring on big numbers!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks leah how are you doing?:hugs::hugs:

yes i am patiently waiting for the call from the dr office obviously they aren't as excited as i am!!!:dohh: but they are dealing with the flood stuff now down there. 

So i know this is TMI but i finally had a bowel movement:blush::blush: with out using anything :rofl::dohh: but maybe it is from drinking the vitamin water. i go the one with zero calories or sugars so i think that is pretty good.:shrug: so that lessened the pressure just a little bit:dance:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> thanks leah how are you doing?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> yes i am patiently waiting for the call from the dr office obviously they aren't as excited as i am!!!:dohh: but they are dealing with the flood stuff now down there.
> 
> So i know this is TMI but i finally had a bowel movement:blush::blush: with out using anything :rofl::dohh: but maybe it is from drinking the vitamin water. i go the one with zero calories or sugars so i think that is pretty good.:shrug: so that lessened the pressure just a little bit:dance:

:hugs: I am here and waiting with you.

DW and I are hanging in there. As sad as it was to see AF if it was gonna happen, it couldn't have been timed better. We will be able to do this month's inseminations before our donor has family in town so we won't have to fret over feeling like we are intruding on their time together. He agreed to do one super late donation next week as it is the only one that DW's new work schedule will affect. SO here we are gearing up to have another go at it. I expect some uber fertil baby dust coming our way from our newly pregnant thirty-something :winkwink:


----------



## joeys3453

well i emailed dr office and finally got a response not sure what is going on over there!:dohh: but hcg is 459 which i believe is good and my progesterone is 249!:happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> well i emailed dr office and finally got a response not sure what is going on over there!:dohh: but hcg is 459 which i believe is good and my progesterone is 249!:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wonderful news Joeys!!!


----------



## joeys3453

I think i am still in shock! :wacko: i still feel like something might happen but this is a good number right?:shrug: i just don't want to chance or jinx it! haha also next dr appointment is friday the 3rd for u/s and bloodwork!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> I think i am still in shock! :wacko: i still feel like something might happen but this is a good number right?:shrug: i just don't want to chance or jinx it! haha also next dr appointment is friday the 3rd for u/s and bloodwork!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Yes your HCG went WAY up which is fantastic!!!! Much different than last time! Positive thoughts Joeys - and I cannot WAIT until your next appointment :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Best news honey :happydance: I understand your trepidation, do your best to focus on the good stuff, don't let those negative thoughts hang around in there, acknowledge them, but tell them to bugger off you don't need them. Roll on Friday :wohoo:

Congratulations mummy to be and a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Coconuts

That is massive :oneofeach:!!!!!!

Congrats Mamma!


----------



## joeys3453

U think I thought it was low to have twins.

Ok got a concern. Just woke up and realized I had an orgasim in my sleep
:blush: I had a little cramping bur is gone now. Do I have anything to worry about?


----------



## onebumpplease

Nope nothing to worry about. Very few people get advised to go on pelvic rest.

I am jealous!


----------



## joeys3453

Oh that is good to hear I woke up thinking oh crape. Haha it has happened before but not very often hahaha


----------



## LeahMSta

Joeys.....congratulations! I am sure that you and your OH must be on cloud nine. I'm sorry to be delayed for the celebration. Life got a bit crazy here yesterday. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## wookie130

WOW! Congrats to you, joeys!!! 

It's hard to say if your hcg #'s are low for twins...but, you have at least one baby in there that's moving in the right direction so far, so that is the best news EVER!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Wonderful news, joeys!

Congrats once more! 


Wonderful beta and holyshit kind of progesterone. I didn't even know it'd go that far.


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks ladies. I guess it is so high because it is in my blood vs vaginally they said


----------



## LolaM

ok, so...I hear tell that there are grants that you can get for IVF. We are at the end of our adoption stuff and would only get enough money for 1 round...


----------



## DHime

lola - it's a shot right?

Joeys - hugs! I am so jealous... orgasm in your sleep?! It relaxes mommy so it's not a bad thing. The slight feeling of very light cramping is normally just your uterus enlarging. It goes away after the first few weeks. Try not to stress to much. That would be bad. mmm kay?


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> lola - it's a shot right?
> 
> Joeys - hugs! I am so jealous... orgasm in your sleep?! It relaxes mommy so it's not a bad thing. The slight feeling of very light cramping is normally just your uterus enlarging. It goes away after the first few weeks. Try not to stress to much. That would be bad. mmm kay?

I suppose, but I keep reading about the risks because i have a didephyic uterus, so implanting more than one embryo would be a major risk and its even lucky if the baby is carried full term. I guess Im trying to talk myself out of it....:dohh: I had a dream that i was hookin up with Jon Bonjovi, but it wasnt really JBJ, it was my husband!


----------



## Lisa40

What happened with the adoption then Lola? :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Lisa40 said:


> What happened with the adoption then Lola? :hugs:

nothing has happened, we are just waiting for state approval, then placement


----------



## Lisa40

Ah sorry. When you said you had come to the end of the adoption I thought something was wrong. I'm glad it's still on :thumbup:

Would you still be able to adopt if you were going through ivf? xx


----------



## LolaM

Lisa40 said:


> Ah sorry. When you said you had come to the end of the adoption I thought something was wrong. I'm glad it's still on :thumbup:
> 
> Would you still be able to adopt if you were going through ivf? xx

Yup


----------



## joeys3453

I am pampering myself today got my nails filled and pedicure.


----------



## LolaM

I got myself a new pair of shoes and some herbal suppliments to "aide and support menstral health" my AF and the breast pain have gotten to be too much so we shall see what happens


----------



## LeahMSta

Sounds like everyone had a great day all around. :) Today I prepped and seeded my backyard and plan to have tons of fun bringing it to life. I told DW that she had one seed to worry about and now I have mine too. Insemination for this month starts Tuesday. Here's to hoping we both get some very obvious growth from the lawn and her. Lol!


----------



## joeys3453

Morning ladies how is everyone doing? my stomach still hurts and feels like i am 4 months pregnant now i think i have a rib out in my back which hurts all the time. :dohh:


----------



## DHime

lola - there is still a fetal survival rate of 67 percent to full term. I can see why you would be apprehensive though since the procedures sometime don't work.

Joeys - hang in there.trust me, at 4 months pg it feels allot different. the cramping lasts for only a little while. Mine was bad enough that right before my af I start thinking i might be pg again. I am paranoid now that I am not trying at the moment


----------



## joeys3453

yeah it is more like my stomach is so hard and full of fluid from the over stimulating they said and plus being constipated which makes it worse also. plus i have a rib out in my back and then it hurts under my front right rib also god i have issues:dohh: and if i tell hd he is like is this how it is going to be:wacko: so sometimes i just don't tell him about some of the stuff because he doesn't understand. when i have my period and want to eat or stuff like that he is always it is in your head just tell yourself your not hungry and you won't be i just want to smack him upside the head:growlmad: bahaha


----------



## wookie130

Lola, I would definitely look into it. If it's unsuccessful, you are no worse off than you are at the moment, you know? It's just another option, and another chance, the way I see it.

Joeys, just wait until you ARE 4 months along! You'll almost be ready to feel the baby/babies wiggling and moving around!


----------



## joeys3453

wookie i can't wait for that feeling and that day because then we will be able to tell everyone. I have only told my one friend and that was because my sister was in mexico on vacation. So i am waiting till friday when we get the u/s so i can tell her how far along we really are. According to my calculations i should be about 5 weeks.:happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

They don't need the u/s to find out how far along you are. It's all based on your procedure dates!


----------



## Coconuts

Yep, transfer date to now plus 2 weeks, no?


----------



## joeys3453

well that is what i thought but wasn't for sure on exactly how that worked. :dohh: i could never figure that thing out because someone told me the first week is the week you get your period and the second week is the week you ovulate and so on?:shrug:


----------



## Coconuts

The text books have women ovulate on CD14 so the end of the second week. Since women's cycles vary from this CD14 ovulation, for the sake of consistency pregnancy is calculated from the first day of your last period, CD1 even though conception doesn't happen until 14 days later.
If you track your cycles, use OPKs you know when you ovulate and it may be CD10 or CD24 depending on your cycle. Whenever you O, you take that as CD14 and start your pregnancy from what would have been CD1 had you fit the textbook cycle. 
If you have IUI or IVF you tweek mother nature and so the date of transfer becomes your would have been day of ovulation.
This is how I have it in my head at least.

Either way Joeys, who cares girl! You're preggo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies how is everyone doing? i am ok besides my ribs are killing me i got the one in the front and back put in on monday and then tuesday they went back out and was gone for work all week and just got back and they still are out. only painfree time is when i lay down.:dohh: SO got our first u/s today can't wait so excited just to make sure everything is going correctly. the ohss stuff is still going on and my stomach still looks like i am 4 months pregnant!:dohh:


----------



## Grateful365

joeys3453 said:


> hi ladies how is everyone doing? i am ok besides my ribs are killing me i got the one in the front and back put in on monday and then tuesday they went back out and was gone for work all week and just got back and they still are out. only painfree time is when i lay down.:dohh: SO got our first u/s today can't wait so excited just to make sure everything is going correctly. the ohss stuff is still going on and my stomach still looks like i am 4 months pregnant!:dohh:

Can't wait to hear about your u/s Joeys!!!! :happydance: Sorry to hear your having so much pain wit your ribs though :dohh:


----------



## joeys3453

well just got back from the dr appointment and well there was :baby::baby: sacs!!!:wacko: haha i thought HD's eyes were going to pop out of his head! i am in shock and can't help but smile right now. I really want to tell my sister but want to wait for a few more weeks.:shrug: just until we hear the heart beat hoping next week go in for another u/s. we aren't going to tell anyone that there are two in there for right now!:dohh:


----------



## Lisa40

Oh wow... Yeay :yipee: 

You are going to have your work cut out but it'll be worth it. Just accept as much help as you can get :thumbup:

Awwww it's gonna be so fab :hugs:
xx


----------



## joeys3453

thanks lisa!:hugs: yeah i know it will be work even going to just 1 is work but :baby::baby: :wacko: haha oh yeah good thing his mom doesn't work and is babysitting his brothers kids right now but i think they are wearing her out. but i will have 3 months off from work and hopefully can bring baby till 6 months if i can i will bring :baby:one on 1 day and :baby:two on the other and let grandma watch the other one until we get daycare ready!!!:dohh: bahaha


----------



## wookie130

OMG, joeys!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks i think i am still in shock! but i am :cloud9:


----------



## Grateful365

OMG Joeys!!!!!!!!!!! 
:yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin:
:oneofeach:​
I am ECSTATIC for you and cannot even imagine your pure excitement right now. So very happy to hear this news and cannot wait until your next ultrasound!:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

Oh thank you. I am excited just now on my right side ovary having a little cramping not sure if that is normal?


----------



## LeahMSta

Fanfreakintastic!!!!! No other words Joeys.:hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Woohoo, joeys! And yes, cramping is normal, not just on one side, but all over the place.


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks ladies thanks that makes me feel better!!! We r so excited.


----------



## babybemine

Yeah Joey how exciting x2!!!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw what wonderful news! Congratulations Joeys :happydance:


----------



## DHime

Joeys! AWESOME!!!!! :hugs:
I knew from your numbers that you have twins! 
Just remember that twins means more of EVERYTHING! 
Twice as much cramping, faster growth of fundus, more hormones, twice the laundry (and it is surprising just how much laundry a tiny person can produce), diapers.... you name it. 
The way I figure it, after all that you went through, you are getting your moneys worth.
It seems you will be one of the few people on here (myself included) who will also know what it is like to be up every hour or so. 
All. The.. Time... 
(There are times when 1 baby eats every 2 hours and the other every 3 hours.)
I'm sorry about the rib pain. I hope it gets better soon. 

So, post some U/S pics!!!!!!!

Looking for the next BFP. There is never only one.


----------



## wookie130

You're right, DHime! We're proof that these things tend to happen in clusters!

Waiting for the next baby boom on here!


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! Just checking in. We are in the middle of our inseminations for this cycle. There have been some scheduling issues this cycle but if there is one thing I've learned in the last year of ttc, perfect timing doesn't promise you a thing. So we are just doin what we can and hoping for the best. DW's birthday is Wednesday and we are having a party for her on Saturday. Our donor has family visiting on Tuesday for 3 weeks so we will get baby batter tonight and tomorrow and hope that O is not super late this cycle.


----------



## joeys3453

morning ladies, so i worked this weekend and it sucked. but on the good side my ohss symptoms are getting better. I think the fluid in my stomach is starting to go down a little bit so that is pretty good. but feel nausous a lot of the time. so today according to the dr i am 6 weeks:happydance: this is good news to me. I am staying positive and just not over thinking little cramps and pains!!! I am going to try to go to the chiro today about my ribs because those are still bothering me.:dohh:

leah good luck i hope this one works for you!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

Well it seems I spoke to soon yesterday. OPK smiled so I think we can relax and settle into our 2ww. We are still inseminating today and then we are going to do our best not to think about it. We have a lot happening during this wait so hopefully staying busy will help the time pass. This would be a lovely birthday gift for both of us though. DW turns 35 on Wednesday and my 34th birthday is about a month away so I think a BFP would be a wonderful way to celebrate. ;)


----------



## LolaM

sigh....my teaching partner just found out she is preg wiht her 2nd child, so thats 2 babies for her, and while i have been killing myself for just 1 baby, she has gotten preg, had the baby, he is almost 2 and now after one month, she is preg with #2


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Lola...I can imagine how sucky that must feel.

:hugs:

You hang in there. I remember feeling this way when several of my friends were on to baby #2!


----------



## joeys3453

lola I am sorry :hugs: i totally know how you feel! hang in there girl it will get better i promise.


----------



## onebumpplease

Lola :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

:hugs: Lola. I feel where you are. My baby sister came up pregnant on the cycle we lost ours and just got told that little sister in law is now expecting as well. I'm surrounded by expectant 20 somethings. Neither of them were even trying. One day we will know how awesome being a mommy is. No matter what way we get there.


----------



## DHime

that is because they are 20 and not trying...... Murphy's Law sucks!


----------



## NellieRae

Wow, twins Joeys! :oneofeach: That's so wonderful! :yipee: :yipee: Its your turn at last!

I have no experience with twins, and though it will be extra work and money up front, it seems like it'll be fascinating and incredible to watch as they grow up together. :thumbup:

I hope your ribs calm down for you.


----------



## LolaM

Got the email today that the state is *finally* processing our application only took a month for them to get started. Sheesh


----------



## joeys3453

NellieRae said:


> Wow, twins Joeys! :oneofeach: That's so wonderful! :yipee: :yipee: Its your turn at last!
> 
> I have no experience with twins, and though it will be extra work and money up front, it seems like it'll be fascinating and incredible to watch as they grow up together. :thumbup:
> 
> I hope your ribs calm down for you.

lola at least they are moving on with it that is a plus!!!:hugs:

nellie - yes i am excited and nervous but i just hope everything goes well with the next few appointments then i think i will feel better. 

hd and I always said we wanted 2 no matter how we got them. at least they will always have a buddy to play with and their cousins live right up the street from us and they are 2 1/2 and 10 months. So they will be close in age. as for the money it is ok i will make hd work his second job more right now before the babies come! haha and he knows it so it is ok. as for extra work it will be but it will be so worth it!:happydance:

as for my ribs well they are still out but i have gone down another 2 pounds from the ohss so that is a good thing my stomach doesn't stick out so far now. i have attached a picture from yesterday. i so look pregnant and nly 6 weeks!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-07 16 15 18.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wookie130

Joeys, you're tiny! But yeah, I do detect a smidgeon of a baby bump forming on you already...it's most likely bloat at this gestation, but by 12 weeks, those babies will already be fighting for some room in there!


----------



## joeys3453

oh thanks wookie but i don't feel tiny! haha i guess i am used to having a kind of flat stomach so for this or bloating is different. no matter how much i flex it does not go in! :dohh: hd said i can start wearing his clothes haha


----------



## Jazavac

Progesterone does that kind of thing!


----------



## LeahMSta

Joeys, the pic is super cute. I am sure that it is one of many to come. 

DW turns 35 today. She has been in such a great mood and seems to be feeling better than I expected. I was a bit worried that crossing over into the age that we began by trying to see that her gestation was finished by would put her into a funk. She seems unfazed. She is looking forward to her celebration on Saturday and seems to be optimistic about our wait. Fingers crossed that this is our lucky cycle.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks jaz! :hugs:

leah that is good to hear because that is how i felt when i turned 35 in feb. i hope everything goes well!!!:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!! OMG Joeys T.W.I.N.S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations xxxxxxxxxx

Lola, sorry about having you nose rubbed in it with your friend :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Leah, 35 is the new 25, as far as I'm concerned...as cliche as it sounds, many ladies are becoming pregnant later in life, myself included. Heck, one of my good friends on here who is nearly 40 (or perhaps she's even over 40), has 5 month old beautiful identical twin girls. I'm a special ed. teacher, and one of my paraprofessionals was well into her 30's when she had her daughters. 

35??? I scoff at 35!!!!!!! Bahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! 

(It's normal to feel like you're running out of time, and yeah, it is getting late in the game, but it is certainly POSSIBLE, and LIKELY that if you keep going, you'll conceive successfully!)


----------



## Jazavac

Pffft at 35.

I am so totally 17, really. 




(Have been for 18.5 years.)


----------



## joeys3453

hello ladies just got back from the dr. so got the ultra sound and both :baby::baby: are doing great from what they saw. :baby: a heartbeat was 125 and :baby: b heartbeat was 122 both are measuring at 6 weeks 2 days. so do i keep my weeks that they told me before or go by what they are measuring now? i am so confused:dohh: 

they said everything else looked good i did some blood work and as of right now do not have to go back for 2 weeks which is awesome and when ever i can get in with my ob doctor i can go over but would like it to be after my next visit so i can get another u/s in!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Jazavac said:


> Pffft at 35.
> 
> I am so totally 17, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Have been for 18.5 years.)

Oh, me too! 

(But some of you knew that already.) :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Wonderful news, Joeys! How amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Fantastic news Joeys!!!! :happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks ladies i am so excited:happydance::happydance: i can hardly contain myself or actually work. I just feel like i can not focus and want to tell people. but of course it is still early. But we are going to tell his parents for mothers day on sunday but only that we are pregnant. neither of our family knew we were doing ivf or anything like that besides my sister and her husband and a few friends of mine. but none of them know i am pregnant with :baby: much less :baby::baby: hahaha my one friend knows but that is it! just got told that i don't have to go back for an ultra sound for 2 weeks and then at that point if everything is still going well i can go to my regular ob dr.


----------



## Grateful365

So very exciting Joeys :hugs: I can't blame you for barely being able to contain your excitement!


----------



## Jazavac

Great news, joeys!

Keep the old dates, the transfer date, or whatever you originally had. The measurements will change a million times during pregnancy.


----------



## Coconuts

OMG Joeys I have to tell a few people in secrecy, keeping the lid on double trouble must be impossible.
Great news about the latest scan!!!!! :oneofeach:
I know that happy and healthy is the preference but are you leaning toward any particular combo: :twinboys: :twingirls: :oneofeach: ???????????????


----------



## LeahMSta

I hope nobody minds if I take a moment to be mushy and brag......

DW's 35th was Wednesday as you all know. Yesterday we had what I thought was her birthday party but it turned into a ring, a proper proposal, and a SUPRISE engagement party!!!! We are halfway through our 2ww and I can't help but hope that our rainbow baby was there with us for that perfect day. I hope I hope I hope. One way or another though, it was spectacular!:happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw congratulations!! Lovely news.

:yipee:


----------



## LeahMSta

onebumpplease said:



> Aw congratulations!! Lovely news.
> 
> :yipee:

Thank you so much! It was like something from the movies.


----------



## Lisa40

:dance:

Congratulations Leah :hugs:
xx


----------



## LolaM

awwwwww :happydance::hugs::wedding::yipee::bunny:<3[-o&lt;\\:D/


----------



## Jazavac

Aww, congratulations!


----------



## joeys3453

Coconuts said:


> OMG Joeys I have to tell a few people in secrecy, keeping the lid on double trouble must be impossible.
> Great news about the latest scan!!!!! :oneofeach:
> I know that happy and healthy is the preference but are you leaning toward any particular combo: :twinboys: :twingirls: :oneofeach: ???????????????


first a big CONGRATS to Leah!!!!!!:hugs:

coco- yes i have a friend here and one online and then of course you guys that i have told. yesterday we told his parents in a card i got his mom's expression on video it is awesome! we put on the card on the inside we are bringing you your 3rd grandchild. so on fathers day we are going to write in the card we are bringing you your 4th grandchild! :dohh: hd is so excited for it now! :haha: now he wants to tell all kinds of people he said. he can't wait to hear the heartbeats since he didn't come last time. 
well boys run in the family there hasn't been a girl born on his side since 1920's. so i know there is probably 1 boy but for some reason i think there is at least 1 girl. I think because we did IVF that is a good chance for it to happen. hd and i said we really don't care what thye are going to be as long as they are healthy!:hugs: i think it would be cool for a girl but just want healthy!


----------



## Grateful365

Congrats Leah!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

Joeys that is adorable!!!! My birthday is on father's day! I will be expecting an update as a gift. :winkwink:

This is the first cycle since our loss that I feel truly hopeful. I feel like it would be the most perfect story to be able to say that we were all together for the most perfect day of my life. In our home. With all of the people we love. I just feel a peace that I haven't felt since I sent DW into surgery. I hope that it is meaningful but one way or another, it is nice to be able to look forward again.:thumbup:


----------



## DHime

Leahm - CONGRATS!

Joeys - At the rate you are growing it won't be long before you will have to tell everyone. Did you get any pics yet?
I think with my next LO I just want alive and mentally viable. Healthy or not. DS wasn't healthy. I want a girl next time. Really.


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Leahm - CONGRATS!
> 
> Joeys - At the rate you are growing it won't be long before you will have to tell everyone. Did you get any pics yet?
> I think with my next LO I just want alive and mentally viable. Healthy or not. DS wasn't healthy. I want a girl next time. Really.

dhime, yeah i look like i am bloated and my belly sticks out a little bit. do you want a picture of my belly or the twins? :winkwink: i am taking another belly shot tonight. yeah i hear you about have a boy and a girl i always thought i wanted two girls because my sister and i are so close but now that my sister has a boy and girl i think that would be great to.:happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

I feel like this is the longest 2ww of my life. I don't know why. I have plenty to keep me busy. There are no signs or symptoms that couldn't just as easily be AF waiting around the corner. Something just feels PROLONGED about this particular wait.:coffee:


----------



## Lisa40

Awwww :hugs: Leah. When is test day?

xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Lisa40 said:


> Awwww :hugs: Leah. When is test day?
> 
> xx

Sunday after next. Lol! We are the opposite of early testers. :thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

leah i hope this is the one. just hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

so here are my 7 week photo shoot of myself haha and also a picture of the little twins:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-14 15.55.28.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2









2013-05-14 15.53.03.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisa40

Wow Leah that is a long time, but I understand :hugs:

Awwww so cute joeys, it's crazy the way they separate themselves isn't it.

xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Joeys, both you and the twins are lovely. Thank you so much. You give me hope.

Lisa, I don't know if we will make it that long. The basic rule is just no testing to "find out" we only want to test to confirm. So..We wait.


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, Leah! Wonderful news!


----------



## DHime

fraternal twins always do try to be separate. It will continue after birth too. My fraternal twin and I still fight all the time.


----------



## LeahMSta

Does anyone else see how pretty this chart is????


----------



## Lisa40

It is a very pretty chart Leah :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## DHime

lookin good! FX


----------



## wookie130

My own preggo charts never looked so purty, Leah! LOL!


----------



## LeahMSta

I am climbing the walls. I think this is it. Really don't wanna jinx it but I see a difference between this an PMS. She is different. Do I sound like a lunatic? I feel like one.


----------



## wookie130

No, you don't! You sound hopeful!

I'm hoping you're right, and that your gut is picking up on a BFP!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, and Leah, if it isn't this cycle, perhaps it WILL be the next. I know we say that all the time on here, but the more surprise BFP's a see on here, the more I know this to be true. There is always next month, and there is no way to predict the future! 

I've witnessed so many gals in the LTTTC forums get their BFP's out of the blue, and it was a shock to everyone. So, you just never really know. Few things in life are THIS uncertain.


----------



## LeahMSta

wookie130 said:


> Oh, and Leah, if it isn't this cycle, perhaps it WILL be the next. I know we say that all the time on here, but the more surprise BFP's a see on here, the more I know this to be true. There is always next month, and there is no way to predict the future!
> 
> I've witnessed so many gals in the LTTTC forums get their BFP's out of the blue, and it was a shock to everyone. So, you just never really know. Few things in life are THIS uncertain.

:hugs:Thanks for reminding me of this. Some days, it just feels like it is never going to happen. I have to remember to appreciate the fact that it isn't in our hands and it will happen when it is meant to.


----------



## wookie130

I completely remember feeling this way, Leah. I convinced myself that I would probably never be a mom, and that I was probably wasting my time. And yet, as futile as it all seemed, I just kept going...I experienced a lot of failure on my TTC journey, and it felt like one major disappointment after another. And it was. But I guess I must have still had some hope, or I would have given up on the whole thing...and then I wouldn't have Hannah now.


----------



## LeahMSta

wookie130 said:


> I completely remember feeling this way, Leah. I convinced myself that I would probably never be a mom, and that I was probably wasting my time. And yet, as futile as it all seemed, I just kept going...I experienced a lot of failure on my TTC journey, and it felt like one major disappointment after another. And it was. But I guess I must have still had some hope, or I would have given up on the whole thing...and then I wouldn't have Hannah now.

I am about to share something that I almost never talk about. When I got my diagnosis and was told I needed brain surgery in 2010 we had just started ttc but I was the gestational mom. I was told 2weeks later that it would never be possible for me to carry and deliver without risking my mobility or even my life. I have never felt so empty and hopeless in my life. It took 2 years of surgeries and physical therapy for this to be possible. It wasn't what I always dreamed of. In the moment I saw our Angel' s heartbeat that it doesn't matter how my rainbow gets here. That was MY baby. In my heart it has been 3 years of ttc and I often feel like it's not happening because I am not meant to be a mother. It is so nice to know that I am not a martyr for feeling that way. It makes me feel like I don't appreciate how far I've come. Knowing that it is just a normal emotion is a huge weight off.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, those feelings in this situation are about as normal as can be, Leah, rest assured!

:hugs:

Whatever happens is exactly was is supposed to happen, you know? That can be tough to accept, and that doesn't mean that one should give up the fight or throw her hands up...it just means that we are always right where we are supposed to be, even if that means we're in the middle of a difficult predicament.


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: Leah.

I know how you feel too, 2 1/2 years of trying here & both myself and my OH had fertility issues, we were given a 2% (who comes up with these numbers) of conceiving naturally & were on a waiting list for IVF when it happened. We only :sex: once that cycle too.

It's sooooo horrible though to think that it might never happen but I think anybody that's taken more than 6 months has felt that way & I bet there's millions of babies to parents who thought its never happen. If you keep going the odds are in your favour eventually :thumbup:

Good luck for this cycle though :hugs:
xx


----------



## Coconuts

I completely agree. Never give up. These miracle babies just keep on popping up when their moms have reached a new low.

Congrats on the engagement Leah, that's so warm and fuzzy and lovely.
You're a very strong and brave lady. You've been through such a lot and you couldn't be more right about the baby that's coming to you being yours. Despite LTTTC it doesn't take much to be a biological parent - it's the love and affection you shower on the baby and the way you raise that baby that really makes you a mommy. That baby is coming. xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks for the support and encouragement. I truly appreciate all of you for being there for me. I feel a bit like the "last man standing" here and it is so awesome that I still have all of you lovely women to talk things through with. :flower:

We are so excited....another temp increase at 12dpo is so encouraging. Every day I get a little more cautiously hopeful. I think this may really be IT. I have jokingly said that so any times but something is just different about Kim. I have seen her every mood and coloring in the last 12 years. I SEE something different. From her attitude to the look in her eyes. I can feel it in my heart. I feel bonkers saying stuff like that but then her temp went up at 12dpo and with a 13 day LP, that doesn't happen. I hope I don't eat these words but I feel our rainbow. I am so ready to hold and love our forever baby.


----------



## wookie130

Chart is still looking ah-mazing, Leah! I've got everything crossed that this may be it!

There was a time on this thread that I WAS the last woman standing!!! Coco just got her BFP, Jaz was preggo, Nellie Rae was pregnant, Bunda was pregnant, and there was just me left, with perhaps another couple of members, if even that, still TTC. It's horrible to feel that everyone is moving into the next frontier without you...

In about 10 months time, I'll be back in the TTC saddle again, full force. Who knows how long that'll take, if it takes at all. I'm not looking for miracles this next time around...I mean, I'll be 36, and what will be, will be. 

Leah, I can't predict the future...and I don't want that ability anyway. But, the uncertainty of TTC, along with the hope, is what keeps us in the game. I won't tell you that you will become a mommy, or that your time is coming, all of that...I'm no soothsayer, you know? But, I will say that the odds ARE in your favor, even if DW is operating with one tube. It's still looking possible for both of you, and likely, if you just keep riding it out.

Again...that chart...!!!!!!!!

Would she be willing to test early?


----------



## LeahMSta

wookie130 said:


> Chart is still looking ah-mazing, Leah! I've got everything crossed that this may be it!
> 
> There was a time on this thread that I WAS the last woman standing!!! Coco just got her BFP, Jaz was preggo, Nellie Rae was pregnant, Bunda was pregnant, and there was just me left, with perhaps another couple of members, if even that, still TTC. It's horrible to feel that everyone is moving into the next frontier without you...
> 
> In about 10 months time, I'll be back in the TTC saddle again, full force. Who knows how long that'll take, if it takes at all. I'm not looking for miracles this next time around...I mean, I'll be 36, and what will be, will be.
> 
> Leah, I can't predict the future...and I don't want that ability anyway. But, the uncertainty of TTC, along with the hope, is what keeps us in the game. I won't tell you that you will become a mommy, or that your time is coming, all of that...I'm no soothsayer, you know? But, I will say that the odds ARE in your favor, even if DW is operating with one tube. It's still looking possible for both of you, and likely, if you just keep riding it out.
> 
> Again...that chart...!!!!!!!!
> 
> Would she be willing to test early?

I'm not sure. I think I am going to try to get her to test on Monday when she is 14dpo. She has said she wants to wait til Sunday after next. I think my head would explode before then. Her excuse is that the only test we have is a digi and they usually aren't as sensitive. Personally, I want to get an frer and make her do it this second.:haha:


----------



## LolaM

ya know, leah, you ARENT the last man standing..I am still not pregnant, and likely never will be, and i dont see how your lovely can wait 2 weeks either--I would go nuts, right along with you--some of you ladies have to beat the odds--i have to live vicariously through all of you--so LETS GO ALREADY!


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> ya know, leah, you ARENT the last man standing..I am still not pregnant, and likely never will be, and i dont see how your lovely can wait 2 weeks either--I would go nuts, right along with you--some of you ladies have to beat the odds--i have to live vicariously through all of you--so LETS GO ALREADY!

:hugs: Oh Lola I didn't mean it that way. I think of you as "expecting" because of the adoption. I know you are still in the process. I just think of you as being on the way. I hope that I didn't hurt your heart because that certainly wasn't my intention. :nope:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Oh Lola I didn't mean it that way. I think of you as "expecting" because of the adoption. I know you are still in the process. I just think of you as being on the way. I hope that I didn't hurt your heart because that certainly wasn't my intention. :nope:
> 
> oh heavens no--I just didnt want you to feel like you were all alone, you're not:hi:Click to expand...


----------



## LeahMSta

Whew!!! Thank goodness! I was really feeling quite badly. I am so glad you're still here with me. :)


----------



## Jazavac

That chart really looks great, Leah! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.

Other than that, it really is the way wookie just mentioned. I, too, felt like I'd never ever get it. Our odds were pretty nonexistent, according to the doctor(s).


----------



## LeahMSta

Caved and tested. Digital says not pregnant. Trying to remain positive but clearly a little bummed out this morning. We were so sure.....


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Caved and tested. Digital says not pregnant. Trying to remain positive but clearly a little bummed out this morning. We were so sure.....

Maybe its still too early...


----------



## LeahMSta

We are cautiously hopeful that it is just that.


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> We are cautiously hopeful that it is just that.

[-o&lt;


----------



## joeys3453

leah i am sorry about the test and yes maybe it is early still:shrug: i will still be praying for you guys!

lola how are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Temp plummeted. :(


----------



## wookie130

Shit. I'm sorry, Leah.

Keep your chin up, get through this AF, and continue putting one foot in front of the other.

:hugs:


----------



## Coconuts

Gah. Nothing like a plummeting temp to start the day off in a horrible way. One of the reasons I stopped temping post O. I found having a temp govern if my day was good or bad waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to stressful. Even if it was a slight dip my heart would sink and I'd obess over it. If it went up, well, I'd obsess over it but in a more hopeful way. Then the final sinker would be a stinker.

:hug: Keep going Leah. Like Wookie said..... keep going.


----------



## Jazavac

So sorry, Leah. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> leah i am sorry about the test and yes maybe it is early still:shrug: i will still be praying for you guys!
> 
> lola how are you doing?:hugs:


Im ok, lil bit stressed wiht the end of the school year quickly approaching! I have so many assessments to give and packing to do and now my district is going to do an observation sweep! They are coming at teh end of the year??? SERIOUSLY??? We have 14 more days of school:shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

lola that sucks i am sorry. the schools here are done on friday. that sucks you guys have that much time left. is the weather nice there?

leah I am so sorry!:hugs::hugs::hugs:i will keep you in my thoughts try to stay positive!!! never give up hope!


----------



## LolaM

its hoooooooooooooot!


----------



## joeys3453

hello ladies, just had my u/s and baby a is measuring 8 week 1 day and heartbeat of 172 and bab b 8 week 0 day heartbeat is 178. but when the dr emailed me they told me that i have twin intrauterine pregnancy. What des intrauterine mean?:shrug: I have graduated to my regualar OB!:happydance: my ovaries are till really swollen and i didn't have to do lab again today so that i good!!!

how is everyone doing?


----------



## wookie130

Great news, joeys! I believe by "intrauterine" it means they have both implanted in he uterus, rather than outside the uterus, or ectopically, etc. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## babybemine

hcg level was 6.5 yesterday and 7 today. praying for a baby and not a chemical. retest tuesday and hoping the numbers go up alot. come on baby do your thing.


----------



## LolaM

We're approved! Our license went into effect today. They will begin calling us with when they have kids available!


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> We're approved! Our license went into effect today. They will begin calling us with when they have kids available!

:happydance: :yipee: :dance: :headspin: 

I bet this is a million times worse than a 2ww. You are gonna get to meet your lo before you know it.


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay Lola & Babybemine, best of luck to both of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> We're approved! Our license went into effect today. They will begin calling us with when they have kids available!
> 
> :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :headspin:
> 
> I bet this is a million times worse than a 2ww. You are gonna get to meet your lo before you know it.Click to expand...


Its something. Gives me something to look forward to since, clearly, pregnancy isnt something Im going to experience. Im greatful that my own foster parents taught me how to help myself.


----------



## onebumpplease

Lola :hugs: it is wonderful news and although it's not first choice, I know your child(ren) will show you they were meant for you!!

Fx'd babybemine!! Rooting for you.

Joeys, sounds like everything is moving along just as it should :yipee:


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> We're approved! Our license went into effect today. They will begin calling us with when they have kids available!
> 
> :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :headspin:
> 
> I bet this is a million times worse than a 2ww. You are gonna get to meet your lo before you know it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its something. Gives me something to look forward to since, clearly, pregnancy isnt something Im going to experience. Im greatful that my own foster parents taught me how to help myself.Click to expand...

I think it is spectacular that you are going to be able to pass on the legacy. It may not be what you dreamed of but I believe that there has to be a reason. I hope you find your forever family soon so that you can live happily ever after. :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Lola, what wonderful news! You're officially on your way to parenthood...

Remember - whether the child is biologically yours or not, a mommy is a mommy is a mommy!


----------



## LolaM

lets hope its a better legacy than what I was left with.


----------



## joeys3453

lola congrats how exciting!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babybemine

hcg was 17, climbing to slow. doc thinking chemical.


----------



## LolaM

SW just called and asked if we wanted to take a 7 month and 18 month old boys. We are still discussing if we want to take them since we were prepared for 1


----------



## wookie130

Wow, Lola!

Obviously, you'll have to "sleep on it"...but it may be a beautiful, wonderful thing to these two little boys. Two is often better than one! And to get a BABY in an adoption situation can be a rarity! To get two babies (well, to me, an 18 mo old IS still a baby)...well, that's just amazing!

Good luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## LolaM

wookie130 said:


> Wow, Lola!
> 
> Obviously, you'll have to "sleep on it"...but it may be a beautiful, wonderful thing to these two little boys. Two is often better than one! And to get a BABY in an adoption situation can be a rarity! To get two babies (well, to me, an 18 mo old IS still a baby)...well, that's just amazing!
> 
> Good luck in whatever you decide!

hubs is more rational about these things than I am. I say go for it,he has to think it through


----------



## Jazavac

Wow, Lola. 

I suppose it's definitely something to think about, but to me, it sounds great. Both are babies. If everything is okay with both of them, I'd probably go for it. Getting two children with difficulties of any sort might be a lot to handle, so that would require a lot more thinking. But then again, I might be overthinking that kind of thing, since we already have a lot on our plate when it comes to disabilities.


----------



## babybemine

wow lola. so excited for you. all that waiting and worrying and to finally have a baby within your reach


----------



## Jazavac

babybemine, your beta is really a slow riser, but you never know. I hope the level is a lot higher on Thursday!


----------



## LeahMSta

Lola........OH MY WORD. :dance: :dance: :dance:

What an amazing opportunity. I can't wait to hear what you OH says!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck Babybemine, really hope everything is ok :thumbup:

& wow Lola that's amazing, are you allowed to let us know the circumstances of the boys family?
I'm sure you'll make the right decision but those 2 little boys would be lucky to have you.

To throw my opinion in though my LO is always entertained when there are other children about & both children generally require less entertaining when there are two, obviously there will be more washing / feeding etc but those are the easy bits lol. The entertaining is the hard part haha.
I'd go for it if everything else sounds ok & it's just the number that's making OH wary, I'd love to have a sibling for LO but with our issues I doubt it'll happen again & they've advised me not to carry again anyway so we will be looking into adoption too probably later on.

Good luck whatever you decide.
xx


----------



## Coconuts

Woah, Lola that's A.M.A.Z.I.N.G! And seemed so fast from when you got your aproval!
Are they brothers? I'd go for it!!!! Sounds full on but wonderful! What's DH's thoughts at the moment.

Babybe what a rollercoaster week for you. Numbers are rising though which is good, I've got everything crossed for you your little bean is just a slow starter and is picking up speed as I type. Like a diesel engine. Slow off the line but a good runner once it's warmed up! xxx


----------



## joeys3453

babybe - good luck i hope those numbers just keep rising!!!:hugs:

lola wow how exciting but yes there are things to think about but still to have that option!!!!:hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Lola, I am so happy things are moving in the right direction for you! Would be a very exciting time if you did take the two boys. Waiting patiently for your decision.

Babybemine, I hope all the ladies are right and your hormones have picked up the pace, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies, things here have been going better than they've been in a long while. My meds are finally leveled out and I am feeling human again, I am over the virus that laid me out for a week, and we start insemination tonight. DW let me know last night that she does not want to move forward with a fertility specialist. She said she will try some natural fertility supplements but doesn't want any medical intervention. I have to admit that it was a bit of a shock when she told me but I also understand where her heart and her head are at. So...We plug ahead. We are not really planning on doing anything different this month but I am going to start researching our options. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## LolaM

doesnt matter, the SW for the boys gave them to someone else. Why ours even bothered to call us, I dont know.


----------



## babybemine

LolaM said:


> doesnt matter, the SW for the boys gave them to someone else. Why ours even bothered to call us, I dont know.

oh no that is terrible. I would be beyond pissed. hugs to you.


----------



## onebumpplease

That's ridiculous Lola! Don't get why they would be willing to get your hopes up!


----------



## babybemine

hcg dropped to 16.2. have to wait out this cycle and do repeat blood draws until hcg is down.


----------



## Lisa40

Oh nooooooo :sad2:
So sorry baby :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

oh no i am sorry about the hcg drop!!!:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Babybemine I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

So sorry baby!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

So sorry, babybemine. :(


Lola, that's ridiculous, really. They shouldn't have called if they really had someone else in mind. :(


----------



## Coconuts

So sorry Babybe :hugs: Bah.


----------



## Coconuts

I agree Lola, why call you at all. I hope this isn't how it's going to be, this whole process, getting your hopes up then 'oh sorry...' it's an emotional rollercoaster as it is, right?

Hopefully one day soon you'll get the call and then BAM you're a family - what a day. THE day you get your child/ren. Have you pictured that much?!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

We are so confused this cycle. Dw has been sick, her temps are everywhere an ff says she ovulated CD9 but we can't be sure because she was congested and had a fever for a few days. I feel like we are flying blind. We are still doing insems but don't know if there is any point. This is the only time this has happened. Do any of you charting experts have advice for how to make sense of all of the crazy temps?


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> I agree Lola, why call you at all. I hope this isn't how it's going to be, this whole process, getting your hopes up then 'oh sorry...' it's an emotional rollercoaster as it is, right?
> 
> Hopefully one day soon you'll get the call and then BAM you're a family - what a day. THE day you get your child/ren. Have you pictured that much?!!!

one day? How about last Friday? Called me in the AM brought him to my that evening and its been a real hoot since. My husband cant be bothered to work on his paper and it not finished and its due tomorrow. Baby boy is talking to Alton Brown on the TV. I have little in the way of supplies and my school has been wonderful at pulling together to GET me what he needs :happydance: :cloud9: :baby:


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> Coconuts said:
> 
> 
> I agree Lola, why call you at all. I hope this isn't how it's going to be, this whole process, getting your hopes up then 'oh sorry...' it's an emotional rollercoaster as it is, right?
> 
> Hopefully one day soon you'll get the call and then BAM you're a family - what a day. THE day you get your child/ren. Have you pictured that much?!!!
> 
> one day? How about last Friday? Called me in the AM brought him to my that evening and its been a real hoot since. My husband cant be bothered to work on his paper and it not finished and its due tomorrow. Baby boy is talking to Alton Brown on the TV. I have little in the way of supplies and my school has been wonderful at pulling together to GET me what he needs :happydance: :cloud9: :baby:Click to expand...

Oh yay!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you both :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Awww, those are some great news, Lola! Details, details!


----------



## Lisa40

:yipee: Lola... ^^^ wss details :thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Lola, yeah we need to know more. Congratulations!


----------



## joeys3453

lola congrats so happy for you guys!!!:hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Leah, sorry I have no idea, your chart just doesn't make sense to me, but prob due to irregular ill temps!


----------



## babybemine

What is going on? HCG went up to 75.8. Is there hope for me that I can actually have a healthy pregnancy or am I destined for the methotrexate that the doc is looking to give me on thursday. have to recheck blood on wednesday and go into the office on thursday morning.


----------



## Lisa40

Oh wow baby... I'm not sure but I wouldn't take anything that would possibly terminate a pregnancy without a scan, the worst that can happen if you don't take it is that it'll take a whole longer to naturally lose the baby, but if there's any chance of things being ok I'd refuse the medical intervention... You just never know!

Will keep everything crossed for you though, can't imagine what you must be going through :hugs: xxx


----------



## LolaM

Not too much to tell. He's a 4 month old boy and he is happy. Might just be an angel minus the fact that he screamsss himself to sleep at night.


----------



## Jazavac

babybemine said:


> What is going on? HCG went up to 75.8. Is there hope for me that I can actually have a healthy pregnancy or am I destined for the methotrexate that the doc is looking to give me on thursday. have to recheck blood on wednesday and go into the office on thursday morning.

Please don't take the methotrexate unless you're absolutely certain the pregnancy is ECTOPIC. Ask for more blood draws and absolutely for a scan.


----------



## Lisa40

LolaM said:


> Not too much to tell. He's a 4 month old boy and he is happy. Might just be an angel minus the fact that he screamsss himself to sleep at night.

Oh that's fab, 4 months is a lovely age, so so happy for you guys 
:hugs:
xx


----------



## onebumpplease

That's lovely Lola! Do you get adoption leave? Hope so, must be hard work getting used to it all with only half a days prep time (although I know it's been a lifetime in coming :hugs:)


----------



## LolaM

I am able to take time off but i dont need to because next week starts my summer break, so my husband took monday and friday off, and his regular days off are tue, wed and thur, so it worked out nicely


----------



## babybemine

Jazavac said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> What is going on? HCG went up to 75.8. Is there hope for me that I can actually have a healthy pregnancy or am I destined for the methotrexate that the doc is looking to give me on thursday. have to recheck blood on wednesday and go into the office on thursday morning.
> 
> Please don't take the methotrexate unless you're absolutely certain the pregnancy is ECTOPIC. Ask for more blood draws and absolutely for a scan.Click to expand...

I really don't want to but last HCG was only 75. I wont be able to see anything in a scan from what I have read until way more than 1000.


----------



## Lisa40

That's true, but I'd make sure you get at least another blood test done & then make your next decision based on that. If its not viable would they not just let nature take its course... Just in case? :shrug:

Xx


----------



## babybemine

Lisa40 said:


> That's true, but I'd make sure you get at least another blood test done & then make your next decision based on that. If its not viable would they not just let nature take its course... Just in case? :shrug:
> 
> Xx

had the blood test this morning and go for scan and to talk to md tomorrow. fx for goid values. I dont intead to take the drug until more proof is out there that it is a necessity.


----------



## aurorasaurus

Jazavac said:


> Please don't take the methotrexate unless you're absolutely certain the pregnancy is ECTOPIC. Ask for more blood draws and absolutely for a scan.

Excellent advice. Remember it doubles, so for example 100-200-400-800-1600, in about 5 days they'd absolutely be able to see what they need to see on transvaginal ultrasound. Without a doubt. NO reason to take it before either a confirmatory ultrasound or your hcg plummets! (well, unless it's an emergency of course).



(obligatory disclaimer: Any medical advice I disseminate online or in any forum or post, or that is interpreted as such is my personal educated opinion only and is not representative of my employer or residency training program. You should always seek the confirmation/advice/care of a physician that knows you, you trust, and/or that you are under the care of for the most complete, safe, and accurate medical care.)


----------



## DHime

BBBM - Remember that HCG levels don't always mean the same thing. I have friend who had none in her system and swore she was PG. Docs wouldn't listen to her (or even do an ultrasound) till she was 6 mo along because of blood tests. TV ultrasound is the way to go for sure.

Lola M - why does he cry himself to sleep at 4 months? congrats btw!


----------



## Lisa40

babybemine said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> That's true, but I'd make sure you get at least another blood test done & then make your next decision based on that. If its not viable would they not just let nature take its course... Just in case? :shrug:
> 
> Xx
> 
> had the blood test this morning and go for scan and to talk to md tomorrow. fx for goid values. I dont intead to take the drug until more proof is out there that it is a necessity.Click to expand...

I'm keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup: :hugs:

Good luck
xxx


----------



## joeys3453

yes good luck and let us know what the results come back as!

how is everyone else doing in here?


----------



## onebumpplease

Not bad Joeys, how are you coping? When's your next appt?


----------



## babybemine

HCG went up to 199.2 the nurse says they still want me in for methotrexate because it is not doubling. I had my last blood on Monday and it was 75 and today is Wednesday. and it is 199.2. To me that is doubling. I really don't want the methotrexate unless it is for sure that it is in the wrong place. At least when I go in for my apt I have an idea of what I want. My progesterone is still low as well. I am hoping that I can possibly go on progesterone. Just feeling down.


----------



## onebumpplease

But that is more than doubling now :shrug: oh honey wish you could get al second opinion!


----------



## babybemine

onebumpplease said:


> But that is more than doubling now :shrug: oh honey wish you could get al second opinion!

I guess my progesterone was below 1 originally and is now up to 3.5. That number is still low. Should be a 9+ I am in to see the doctor tomorrow and unless there is definite proof that it is in the tube then I would like to wait it out and possibly see another doctor. Hoping the doctor lets me go on progesterone tomorrow.


----------



## joeys3453

onebumpplease said:


> Not bad Joeys, how are you coping? When's your next appt?

I am doing pretty good. just taking it day to day and can't believe i am at 10 weeks already. We go in tomorrow for our first actual obgyn dr visit. So not sure what that will consist of:shrug: just hoping the babies are ok in there! 

i am sorry they are suggesting the meds yes i would agree maybe get a second opinion:shrug:


----------



## Jazavac

babybemine said:


> HCG went up to 199.2 the nurse says they still want me in for methotrexate because it is not doubling. I had my last blood on Monday and it was 75 and today is Wednesday. and it is 199.2. To me that is doubling. I really don't want the methotrexate unless it is for sure that it is in the wrong place. At least when I go in for my apt I have an idea of what I want. My progesterone is still low as well. I am hoping that I can possibly go on progesterone. Just feeling down.

I'm by no means a medical proffesional, not even close, but due to more or less (un)fortunate circumstances, I had a lot of time to learn all kinds of things. And I actually did learn them.

Methotrexate is used, other than for cancer treatments, to terminate ECTOPIC pregnancies. In ectopic pregnancies, beta usually does rise, but it can be all over the place. However, in order to label a pregnancy as ectopic, one needs to SEE the embryo implanted someplace else. It is quite often a fallopian tube, but it can technically be anywhere. 

So please, please, please do not take the drug for several reasons. One of them being a good chance for a viable pregnancy, as a slow/awkward bHCG riser. It happens. It's rare, or less common than the regular doubling, but it happens. Second reason is the ectopic reason. Many times, an ectopic pregnancy requires surgery, not (just) the drug. Once they locate the implantation site, they are usually able to decide the course of action. Sometimes they go with the drug and let the woman's body (and the drug) take care of the issue, but sometimes they won't prescribe it because some surgical procedure would be a lot better way to go. Methotrexate is not a vitamin pill, it's a serious drug and should not be used because someone is prescription-happy.

Besides the two reasons, the most important one, however, is the fact that your pregnancy is viable. The drug would bring it to an end immediately. 

If the pregnancy is neither ectopic nor otherwise viable, your body has a huge chance to get everything taken care of naturally. Chemical pregnancies resolve on their own (yours should not be a chemical, though, because your HCG does rise, by following a different pattern, that's for sure), while a missed abortion sometimes does, and sometimes doesn't require a curettage. But, unless it's some serious medical issue/emergency, all of these scenarios give you PLENTY of time to wait and see what the nature has planned for you.


Please just don't take the drug. Unless they have a real medical reason to terminate your pregnancy (a proven ectopic, for instance), you have all the time in the world to just wait it out.

I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## LolaM

DHime said:


> Lola M - why does he cry himself to sleep at 4 months? congrats btw!


if i knew, maybe i could get him to stop. He screamed and carried on until we brought him out here, then he went into his bouncy seat and immediatly passed out. we may have to do baby steps, first the bouncy seat, then the crib. :shrug:


----------



## babybemine

jaz... I don't intend on taking the shot. from what I have read things are looking good so far. my progesterone is low as well so I am hoping doc will give me progesterone supplement. if I have to I will get second opinion.


----------



## Jazavac

My progesterone was pretty low the one and only cycle I got pregnant (which is when my son was conceived). On 7DPO, it was 8, and it made everyone, including myself, cross out the cycle and just be pissed and miserable. Well... turned out it was more than enough (I did get supplements, though).

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Coconuts

Babyon, what a rollercoaster!!!! I agree with everything Jaz said. I don't know why everyone is talking about the Methotrexate without first having a scan to be sure. I have everything crossed for you that it's just a slow riser FXD


----------



## Coconuts

Lola, poor baby boy! I know that Gaia has always been aware that she's not in her home if we stay over with her Aunt in the city, even at 3 weeks she was more fractious than usual and harder to settle. Different smells and sounds etc.

Everything is suddenly completely different for baby boy. Maybe he doesn't feel secure yet :shrug: Why don't you sleep with his clean PJ's in your bed for a night or two so they pick up your smell then when you put his PJ's on for the night, when you put him down he'll have the familiar smell of mummy with him at night. Just an idea.
Follow your instincts, they'll gt you through such a lot!

So happy for you guys!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh my word!! So much action I have been missing. 

Babybemine, I am so happy that you have decided to wait for a second opinion on the methotrexate. I watched how sick that made DW and I wouldn't ever recommended using it unless it is a last resort. I understood that when we had it, it was needed but I had seen the scan. I have everything crossed for you that this is a slow riser. 

Lola, I am so happy for you. I know that it is an adjustment to have this little person suddenly demanding your attention. I'm sure that the three of you will soon find your personal family rhythm and everyone will be more peaceful and rested. Lol!

As for us, this month's chart is INSANE. DW has had a cold. Local temps outdoors are erratic and just to butter our biscuit, we ran out of OPKs before her surge. I thought we had another box but I was wrong. Oops. So we have been blindly inseminating and hoping for the best. To give DW hope, I told her that maybe since all of our beautiful charts suddenly fall, maybe the hot mess will be a winner. Lol! Now I guess we just wait and order OPKs for next cycle.


----------



## onebumpplease

I am hoping for that bfp Leah!


----------



## joeys3453

baby good luck! 

leah :hugs::hugs: tht ati shard with the temps all over the place but then you never know could be a good thing!

Baby dust both your ways!!!

so just got back from my dr appointment and got to hear both heart beats after searching for the second one so that makes me feel really good!:happydance: plus she said my uterus is measing about 16 weeks!


----------



## Coconuts

Oh Leah, my winning cycle was UGLY. I thought my cycle was going to be annovulatory! I used to have 35 day cycles. Come day 35 still no Ovulation pattern, just up down up down nonsense. I drank parsley tea and fresh ginger tea to try and bring on AF so we could just get going with a new cycle and get the hell out of limbo. Around day 40 I got LOADS of EWCM, did an OPK and it was the darkest I'd ever ever ever seen. We BDd three days in a row and I got my BFP on 13DPO!!!!!!

It was the most F'ed up cycle in all my history of charting.

You're not out until AF sings.
Just keep OPKing until either an egg of AF makes her appearance.

My unpredicatable O was the reason why I started to use the internet cheapie OPKs. 50 of the suckers for under £10 meant I could OPK every day for days and days and days and days, which sometimes happened.

When we're TTCing again, I'll be keeping an eye on the state of my, erm, fluids and when it starts to look fertile I'll OPK and temp until I get a +OPK and a temp rise then pack away the thermy and tests.
Temping for the WHOLE cycle was too stressful for me.

Good luck Leah. I hope your ugly chart has a beautiful ending!


----------



## LeahMSta

Woo hoo!!!! We finally got our CH! Those silly red lines rule my life some times. Turns out that taking Coco's advice paid off. We just kept temping and when DW felt signals from her body, we inseminated. Turns out that we managed to get -5, -2, -1 and 0. If we manage to get pregnant this cycle, it will be dumb luck but I will take it! Lol!


----------



## babybemine

Unfortunately we had to end this pregnancy. Very sad by it, but at least we know that we can get pregnant.


----------



## Jazavac

I'm so sorry, babybemine. :hugs:

Was the pregnancy ectopic?


----------



## Coconuts

:sad1: Oh babybe that sucks, I'm so sorry. Good on you for finding the silver lining. I felt the same way after my miscarriage (7 weeks) and I think it helped tremendously in getting pregnant with G since just knowing it could happen took a whole heap of stress and pressure off. Thinking of you.


----------



## LeahMSta

So sorry for your loss baby. I am glad you are being so positive about it. We tried to remind ourselves of that quite often. Still do in fact. There is a great group of ladies that I chat with on the https:// https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/570000-ttc-after-methotrexate-shot.html thread if it would help, check it out. Thinking of you.


----------



## wookie130

Baby, I'm sorry for your loss.

:hugs: And yes, try, try again...you are now armed with the knowledge that it's POSSIBLE.


----------



## DHime

Babybemine - HUG!!!!!!! 
Like Coco, I got my BFP 2 months after my MC. Hang in there. Was it tubal?


----------



## DGWish

Hi All, I am 33 and I have 2 grown kids remarried and trying for a 3rd. But my case is a bit different I had a tubal reversal and the HSG test done and now waiting on the day I can get pregnant! Very nerve wrecking... I can't wait to have a positive test hopefully my body remembers what it's suppose to do... lol 
Well lots of luck and baby dust to all.


----------



## LeahMSta

DGWish said:


> Hi All, I am 33 and I have 2 grown kids remarried and trying for a 3rd. But my case is a bit different I had a tubal reversal and the HSG test done and now waiting on the day I can get pregnant! Very nerve wrecking... I can't wait to have a positive test hopefully my body remembers what it's suppose to do... lol
> Well lots of luck and baby dust to all.

Hi DGwish! :wave:
Welcome and best of luck on the TTC journey. Its always so nice to have folks that understand the pressure, dedication, and emotional strength it takes to chat about things with. This is a wonderful group of women to chat with and although they have mostly finally gotten their wee ones, the are so supportive and full of info. I look forward to getting to know you!:flower:

We are almost halfway through the wait that I didn't even expect to be a wait. Meanwhile we are surrounded by chaos. Great for making time go quickly, not so awesome on the stress. :nope: Our state has several massive wildfires happening that are causing evacuations of so many friends and family, we are trying to do all we can to help but are more limited than normal as our vehicle broke down a few days ago, the unexpected repair is going to cost us more than we had to spare putting financial stress all around. :wacko: None the less though, we have our home, our health (for the most part), and each other so I am stressed but grateful for all that I have. It wouldn't bother me at all to have some good news. Did I mention that the 16th is my birthday and starting tomorrow, I have people coming for dinner and to celebrate non stop for the next few days? Yep. Time flies. Come on Birthday BFP!


----------



## timeforababy

hi everyone, been a while since i've been around. still not pg and in fact it's CD1 again.

but i have now been diagnosed with endometriosis and had a fibroid removed from my uterus. recovering from my first lap and now going to a fs as we have enough money saved.

but i'm also now content with the fact that if it happens, it does. :) good luck to anyone else still on here and congratulations to those that are mummies (am guessing some people are mums twice over now in the space of time i've been trying)


----------



## LeahMSta

timeforababy said:


> hi everyone, been a while since i've been around. still not pg and in fact it's CD1 again.
> 
> but i have now been diagnosed with endometriosis and had a fibroid removed from my uterus. recovering from my first lap and now going to a fs as we have enough money saved.
> 
> but i'm also now content with the fact that if it happens, it does. :) good luck to anyone else still on here and congratulations to those that are mummies (am guessing some people are mums twice over now in the space of time i've been trying)

Time!!!!! :hugs: I have wondered about you. So nice to see you back. I'm still here and trying. We are nearing the point of if it happens, it happens as well. It is hard to get your hopes dashed month after month. A little bit of distance from it seems to be helping on this end. I hope your recovery isn't too painful. I look forward to having you around to chat with again. I was beginning to get a bit lonesome.


----------



## joeys3453

time it is great to see you!!! hang in there girl it will work out. After 2 years of trying and going through IVF we are finally pregnant. So stay strong!:hugs:

Leah I am here for you but just not sure if i should write or anything not sure if i believe here anymore! :cry:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> time it is great to see you!!! hang in there girl it will work out. After 2 years of trying and going through IVF we are finally pregnant. So stay strong!:hugs:
> 
> Leah I am here for you but just not sure if i should write or anything not sure if i believe here anymore! :cry:

You absolutely do!!!! You have been with me since day one. I rely on the awesomeness of so many of you who have gone on to expecting. Your stories give me hope, and I feel that over the last year and several months we have bonded. That doesn't stop just because you have gotten your BFP. :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

LeahMSta said:


> You absolutely do!!!! You have been with me since day one. I rely on the awesomeness of so many of you who have gone on to expecting. Your stories give me hope, and I feel that over the last year and several months we have bonded. That doesn't stop just because you have gotten your BFP. :hugs:

Oh good!:hugs:i felt the same way. I love to keep up with each of you guys and yes we have been with each other for a long time and it is good to just be the support for each other. Without this thread i don't know what i would have done through out this everyone is so wonderful! I know your bfp is right around the corner!!!:hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> You absolutely do!!!! You have been with me since day one. I rely on the awesomeness of so many of you who have gone on to expecting. Your stories give me hope, and I feel that over the last year and several months we have bonded. That doesn't stop just because you have gotten your BFP. :hugs:
> 
> Oh good!:hugs:i felt the same way. I love to keep up with each of you guys and yes we have been with each other for a long time and it is good to just be the support for each other. Without this thread i don't know what i would have done through out this everyone is so wonderful! I know your bfp is right around the corner!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I've got my fingers crossed for a late birthday BFP. I have been feeding DW full of home-cooked fresh goodies and seeing that she is as relaxed as can be with all of the insanity going on around us right now. (car broke down, wildfires have displaced friends and family, non stop company for the next 5 days....it goes on and on :dohh:) AF is expected on the 20th and my bday is the 16th. It would be the most amazing gift ever!!!


----------



## timeforababy

joeys3453 said:


> time it is great to see you!!! hang in there girl it will work out. After 2 years of trying and going through IVF we are finally pregnant. So stay strong!:hugs:
> 
> Leah I am here for you but just not sure if i should write or anything not sure if i believe here anymore! :cry:

congratulations on ivf!! and 2!!! that's fabulous. :)

see, that's given me so much hope. :) :)

the general anaesthesia for the lap totally killed me. i woke up from surgery, had a glass of water and it came straight back up. they gave me some sugary tea, 2 bites of a sandwich and it returned immediately again. :haha:
then i got given some oxygen and an anti-emetic and that helped!

home and resting now but daytime tv is sooooooooo bad


----------



## LeahMSta

timeforababy said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> time it is great to see you!!! hang in there girl it will work out. After 2 years of trying and going through IVF we are finally pregnant. So stay strong!:hugs:
> 
> Leah I am here for you but just not sure if i should write or anything not sure if i believe here anymore! :cry:
> 
> congratulations on ivf!! and 2!!! that's fabulous. :)
> 
> see, that's given me so much hope. :) :)
> 
> the general anaesthesia for the lap totally killed me. i woke up from surgery, had a glass of water and it came straight back up. they gave me some sugary tea, 2 bites of a sandwich and it returned immediately again. :haha:
> then i got given some oxygen and an anti-emetic and that helped!
> 
> home and resting now but daytime tv is sooooooooo badClick to expand...


Agreed. I know that while I was recovering from surgery, I got so sick of court and talk shows that I wanted to scream. Netflix was my saving grace.:winkwink:


----------



## GeekChic

timeforababy said:


> hi everyone, been a while since i've been around. still not pg and in fact it's CD1 again.

Hey Time, you're not alone, it's been a long while since I've posted on this thread - just scrolled all the way back to Aug 2011 to re read my first post and I'm stil not pg either. 

I've had a barrage of tests - lap&dye + hysteroscopy, 2 x ultrasound, blood tests for everuthing several times over plus SA for DH pretty much all came back normal.

On the treatment front I've had reflexology, accupuncture, a consultation with Zita West, given up caffeine entirely, cut down to about 2 units alcohol a month, (those two things cured my spotting from day 21 problem) lost 22lbs in weight (found about 12 again)
Supplements: previously - vit b6, agnus castus, starflower oil, currently- prenatal multivits, coQ10, omega3, vit D3 and myo-inositol 
From the NHS: 3 rounds of clomid 50mg with the advice that it wouldn't work for me, (they were right) and a pat on the back for getting all my tests done inside one year to achieve my diagnosis of unexplained infertility, making me a candidate for IVF ... once I've fulfill the full three year TTC requirement, so only 12 months to go. Crazy thing is the waiting time guidance changed in feb 2013 down to 2 years, but won't become mandatory until next year, classic eh?
The private clinic recommended ICSI as the next step (pretty huge huh?) But I'm so sceptical about the chances of it working when we don't know why it hasn't happened for us naturally for us.
The emotional cost has been high and the lows have reached previously uncharted depths, but you all know all that, that's why this place is so important. 
I'm currently half way through a 3 month plan to see any benefits from 4g daily myo-inositol it's already cured my mega 2pm energy dip/ carb induced coma problems and improved my skin condition which are pretty amazing in themselves but a BFP would be magic

Xx


----------



## timeforababy

LeahMSta said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> time it is great to see you!!! hang in there girl it will work out. After 2 years of trying and going through IVF we are finally pregnant. So stay strong!:hugs:
> 
> Leah I am here for you but just not sure if i should write or anything not sure if i believe here anymore! :cry:
> 
> congratulations on ivf!! and 2!!! that's fabulous. :)
> 
> see, that's given me so much hope. :) :)
> 
> the general anaesthesia for the lap totally killed me. i woke up from surgery, had a glass of water and it came straight back up. they gave me some sugary tea, 2 bites of a sandwich and it returned immediately again. :haha:
> then i got given some oxygen and an anti-emetic and that helped!
> 
> home and resting now but daytime tv is sooooooooo badClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. I know that while I was recovering from surgery, I got so sick of court and talk shows that I wanted to scream. Netflix was my saving grace.:winkwink:Click to expand...

:( just seen your signature, I'm so sorry for your loss.

and wish you all the best for your bfp.


----------



## timeforababy

GeekChic said:


> timeforababy said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, been a while since i've been around. still not pg and in fact it's CD1 again.
> 
> Hey Time, you're not alone, it's been a long while since I've posted on this thread - just scrolled all the way back to Aug 2011 to re read my first post and I'm stil not pg either.
> 
> I've had a barrage of tests - lap&dye + hysteroscopy, 2 x ultrasound, blood tests for everuthing several times over plus SA for DH pretty much all came back normal.
> 
> On the treatment front I've had reflexology, accupuncture, a consultation with Zita West, given up caffeine entirely, cut down to about 2 units alcohol a month, (those two things cured my spotting from day 21 problem) lost 22lbs in weight (found about 12 again)
> Supplements: previously - vit b6, agnus castus, starflower oil, currently- prenatal multivits, coQ10, omega3, vit D3 and myo-inositol
> From the NHS: 3 rounds of clomid 50mg with the advice that it wouldn't work for me, (they were right) and a pat on the back for getting all my tests done inside one year to achieve my diagnosis of unexplained infertility, making me a candidate for IVF ... once I've fulfill the full three year TTC requirement, so only 12 months to go. Crazy thing is the waiting time guidance changed in feb 2013 down to 2 years, but won't become mandatory until next year, classic eh?
> The private clinic recommended ICSI as the next step (pretty huge huh?) But I'm so sceptical about the chances of it working when we don't know why it hasn't happened for us naturally for us.
> The emotional cost has been high and the lows have reached previously uncharted depths, but you all know all that, that's why this place is so important.
> I'm currently half way through a 3 month plan to see any benefits from 4g daily myo-inositol it's already cured my mega 2pm energy dip/ carb induced coma problems and improved my skin condition which are pretty amazing in themselves but a BFP would be magic
> 
> XxClick to expand...

:( i'm sorry yours is unexplained. In a way, although I hated the thought of having endo, at least it explained SOMETHING. and clearing the fibroid (TMI time) has given a non-clotty bleed for the first time ever. 

Hope your ok waiting for the NHS treatments :) we are going to have to go private for everything as they won't even give me clomid. But at least they've diagnosed my infertility problems! 

what's myo-inositol? I need some energy (although think fatigue may be due to body trying to fight endo) and need to be zippy at work as may be about to take more time off for fert treatment.

Fingers crossed we will be able to cross the finish line together! :coffee:


----------



## Coconuts

Time! So great to hear from you again and great to hear that things are moving - every procedure is one step further down the path and wooy :yipee: foe a non clotty bleed!

Leah, love the chart! If you think implantation dip theory holds any water you've got what could be a good one! Hope your loved ones escape fire damage and you get the best birthday present ever!!! FXD as always.

:hi: Wish! It's a lovely long lasting thread this one. I was here when I was TTC and I find it so hard to let go. I'm stalking everyone here still hoping to see their BFPs.
Joeys' twins were an awesome moment!!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

LeahMSta said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for a late birthday BFP. I have been feeding DW full of home-cooked fresh goodies and seeing that she is as relaxed as can be with all of the insanity going on around us right now. (car broke down, wildfires have displaced friends and family, non stop company for the next 5 days....it goes on and on :dohh:) AF is expected on the 20th and my bday is the 16th. It would be the most amazing gift ever!!!

leah i will be sending you lots of baby dust your way! when are you planning to test and sounds like you got a lot of stuff going on. I hope everyone is ok in the wildfires. but sometimes stuff like that helps take your mind off the TTC:shrug: stay strong and remember we are here if you need anything!:hugs:



timeforababy said:


> congratulations on ivf!! and 2!!! that's fabulous. :)
> 
> see, that's given me so much hope. :) :)
> 
> the general anaesthesia for the lap totally killed me. i woke up from surgery, had a glass of water and it came straight back up. they gave me some sugary tea, 2 bites of a sandwich and it returned immediately again. :haha:
> then i got given some oxygen and an anti-emetic and that helped!
> 
> home and resting now but daytime tv is sooooooooo bad

Thanks it felt like it has been forever that we were trying but i guess if we had to do IVF so be it. OUr 2 year anniversary was may 27th so it was nice to have our good news right before then! So remember to stay strong and it will happen no matter what you do to get you little one or in my case :baby::baby: :thumbup:

I am sorry that you had a hard time the anaesthesia but glad you are doing better. How is everything else going?

Coco - thanks it is still crazy to think there are two in here. Plus i am starting to show now and really hard to hide the bump good thing we are telling our familys today and tomorrow and then telling work next week tuesday!:dohh:


----------



## Coconuts

PIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

here is the one i took on wed 11 week and 2 days.
 



Attached Files:







11week2day.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## joeys3453

this was at 8 week 1 day
 



Attached Files:







8week1day1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wookie130

Looking great, joeys!


----------



## timeforababy

Looking good joeys!

Today was the day the gas from the lap started to move through my system :D

And I got a big big bunch of flowers from work, the little sweethearts!
Happy weekend everyone! I've got the whole second season of person of interest to knit to


----------



## LolaM

Another exciting day at my house, its always a scream--even for mama and daddy.. I think we are establishing some kind of routine but its been interesting. Baby boy has already learned to give kisses, blow raspberries and twirl his hair--i tell ya, hes a smart boy!


----------



## Coconuts

Aw blow kisses! What a sweetheart!

Looking amazing Joeys!!!!!!!


----------



## LolaM

Coconuts said:


> Aw blow kisses! What a sweetheart!
> 
> Looking amazing Joeys!!!!!!!


yeah, the dogs come running, they think we are calling them! :dohh::haha:


----------



## wookie130

Any pics of baby boy, Lola? Did I miss how you came to get him? Everything is finalized?

Yay!!!!!


----------



## LolaM

wookie130 said:


> Any pics of baby boy, Lola? Did I miss how you came to get him? Everything is finalized?
> 
> Yay!!!!!

nope, its not finalized. They called and asked me if i wanted to take him. I cant figure out how to post pictures on here, it wont let me :shrug:


----------



## GeekChic

> :( i'm sorry yours is unexplained. In a way, although I hated the thought of having endo, at least it explained SOMETHING. and clearing the fibroid (TMI time) has given a non-clotty bleed for the first time ever.
> 
> Hope your ok waiting for the NHS treatments :) we are going to have to go private for everything as they won't even give me clomid. But at least they've diagnosed my infertility problems!
> 
> what's myo-inositol? I need some energy (although think fatigue may be due to body trying to fight endo) and need to be zippy at work as may be about to take more time off for fert treatment.
> 
> Fingers crossed we will be able to cross the finish line together! :coffee:

The unexplained tag *is* really frustrating at times, but I've learned to see the upside and be thankful that we don't have more serious problems, somehow you have to stay positive right? Getting your endo & fibroid cleared up has to have a positive impact on your chances, and starting down the IVF route you want as many things tipping the scales in your favour as possible.

I'm not sure if we will wait the whole year for the NHS, we may well choose to go private too, once we get to the end of this 3 month plan. Myo-inositol is a supplement, inositol used to be classed as a B vitamin, but people do actually make small amounts of it, I read about it on a *PCOS diet advice* website and Zita West recommended it for me. 

I'm a scientist (am I remembering right that you are too Time??) so I wanted to check the literature and I found an excellent resource that summarises scientific literature on all things fertility (without loads of adverts or misleading opinions), here's what it says about inositol *link*

restores normal ovulatory activity
increases fertilization rate
prevents spina bifida birth defect
the list goes on and obviously some of the trials have subjects with specific problem that may not apply - you can read the abstracts & whole papers where available.

Although I don't have PCOS - because I have regular cycles (end of story for the Dr's), I do have a family history of type II diabetes, struggle to loose weight (unless I cut out carbs then it drops off), struggle to stay awake after having bread for lunch, am prone to skin break outs etc etc etc and I have NEVER got even a faint positive pg test in two years of trying. I figured metabolic problems like PCOS/insulin resistance/diabetes are a spectrum and even though I'm below the clinical threshold maybe I'm nearer the PCOS end than the normal end. Maybe taking inositol will tip the scales in my favour either naturally or when we press start on IVF.

Thinking about energy levels, have you had a vitamin D blood test? I had mine done at ZW (70) and although it was in the normal range (50-200 I think) they said for optimal fertility it should be ~100 and now I take a liquid D3 supplement too (under guidance from the clinic - because you can take too much). Maybe its one or the other or a combination of both but I have bags more energy now, wish I'd tried them years ago.

Best of luck with the treatment and recovering from your surgery, did you try mints for the post-lap shoulder-CO2 pains? totally unscientific but I tried it and it did help somehow :shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

happy monday everyone! well we told our familys this weekend and i have attached a photo of my niece and i with our shirts. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0851.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wookie130

How stinkin' cute is your neice, joeys? Love the shirts!


----------



## joeys3453

oh thanks wookie she is awesome! she was so excited that she wore her shirt to daycare/school and had to show everyone she is so excited my sister said!:happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw that's an amazing pic! You look so happy Joeys and so you should :-D


----------



## LolaM

I am now trapped in that unexplained cage too. I had a LPD but medication fixed that so for what ever reason, my eggs arent implanting. Dont really know why but I know what more testing will lead to and we arent going down that road, unless we win the lotto!


----------



## joeys3453

oh thanks onebump! i can't stop smiling. I told my boss today and she was so happy for us. it is so nice being able to tell people now.:happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Lola :hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Wow, 12 weeks already, joeys! :D


----------



## DHime

Joeys - AWWWWW. Love the pic! 12 Weeks already. 2nd tri is the best so have fun with it. You look so cute!


----------



## wookie130

I would agree that 2nd tri is the best...more energy, you really start to look pregnant, but you feel GOOD. I think 1st and 3rd were rather tough.


----------



## joeys3453

jaz, wookie & dhime - :hugs: thanks ladies i can't believe we are at the 12 week mark it doesn't feel real! i have been feeling better already just a little tired and nausous through out the day but not as bad as before. last night i must have been really tired i did not move until this morning at 5 and had to pee so bad even though i get up at 6 i had to go but fell back asleep:dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hello ladies. 

Joeys, I adore the t-shirts! It must have been so freeing to finally get to tell everyone. Congrats on making it to the 2nd tri!!!!

Things here are moving along. We are 12dpo today so the wait is almost over. We've agreed to absolutely no testing until we are late and even then, we are going to wait a few days. We have absolutely no tests in the house so early testing won't be an option. Meanwhile, we are just going about life as normal. We had a big family bbq for father's day/ my birthday. Then took yesterday to be lazy and lay about. Today it is back to work and all of the regular fun of the week. I hope all of you are enjoying the day!


----------



## joeys3453

so i just sent this picture out to the people at work and told them to enjoy some cake! most have gotten it right away! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0866.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## joeys3453

leah well i am sending baby dust your way and i am hoping it is your turn!!! stay positive and try not to stress about. Sounds like you had plenty of stuff to keep yourselves busy! yes i think that is a good idea about not testing till later! good luck!!!:thumbup:

Thanks it is crazy we have made it this far. we just told a bunch of our friends last night that we are pregnant but we aren't telling anyone about :baby::baby: until after the 4th that is a whole different surprise! hahaha


----------



## timeforababy

joeys :) what cute t-shirt and amazing cake!

enjoy the moment and can't wait till your surprise them with the twins!

made it to work (and back!) today but am absolutely wiped out. gp appointment in 3 weeks and then I will have the guts to ring for an appointment at the fertility clinic.
we might pop over to their open day but OH is a bit resistant to idea. 

am a bit sore in my bits but probably because it was almost a full day of work (I got caught up and spent a bit longer than I realised).


----------



## joeys3453

timeforababy said:


> joeys :) what cute t-shirt and amazing cake!
> 
> enjoy the moment and can't wait till your surprise them with the twins!
> 
> made it to work (and back!) today but am absolutely wiped out. gp appointment in 3 weeks and then I will have the guts to ring for an appointment at the fertility clinic.
> we might pop over to their open day but OH is a bit resistant to idea.
> 
> am a bit sore in my bits but probably because it was almost a full day of work (I got caught up and spent a bit longer than I realised).

time thanks!:hugs: the cake was a huge success all the coworkers were surprised and loved the cake! I was thinking of doing the same thing for announcing twins at work too! haha:dohh: Yes it is great telling people your pregnant but then we will also surprise when we tell them there are two will be even better!:happydance:

So glad you were able to make it to work but yes you need to rest your body is telling you when you are doing to much! relax and get better Maybe by that time you will be feeling better and see what the fertility office has to say!:shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## timeforababy

I saw cake and wanted some so I made a banana and walnut bread with choc chips. naughty me!!


----------



## joeys3453

that is alright enjoy it while you can. if i could i would send you a piece of cake! :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

CD1 again. We are not sure how much longer we can keep trying. Feeling quite discouraged and so very disappointed.


----------



## timeforababy

:( so sorry to hear that leah. maybe consider taking a break for a month?


----------



## wookie130

LeahMSta said:


> CD1 again. We are not sure how much longer we can keep trying. Feeling quite discouraged and so very disappointed.

I'm sorry, Leah.

I don't have a lot of your backstory, other than the ectopic you suffered, but have you pursued any help from a FS/RE?


----------



## LeahMSta

wookie130 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> CD1 again. We are not sure how much longer we can keep trying. Feeling quite discouraged and so very disappointed.
> 
> I'm sorry, Leah.
> 
> I don't have a lot of your backstory, other than the ectopic you suffered, but have you pursued any help from a FS/RE?Click to expand...

We have done all of the preliminary tests with our OB/GYN and all came back completely healthy and normal. In fact, that is how we found our angel. Durring the HSG, the radiologist told us that DW had cervical stenosis and said that was the reason threading the catherter was difficult. We thought we had a reason. Followed up with the Dr for an ultrasound, where they found the pregnancy that we were not aware of. Turns out her cervix was closed tightly because it should have been since she was pregnant. All blood work, scans, and even the post op report came back that she was a perfectly healthy and fertile 34yr old. As a result, our insurance will not pay for FS/RE until we have been trying another year as it isn't even considered "unexplained infertility" due to the eptopic. According to the insurance, this isn't cycle 16, it is only our 4th post conception. :dohh:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> wookie130;28001323
> We have done all of the preliminary tests with our OB/GYN and all came back completely healthy and normal. In fact said:
> 
> 
> ugh--that sucks.Click to expand...


----------



## Jazavac

I'm sorry, Leah. 

Perhaps take a relaxed approach for a little while? It's a pretty lame piece of advice, but it might work. If anything, there's a chance you'll feel better about everything.


----------



## LeahMSta

That's not lame advice. It is exactly what we've decided. We are peering on smilies and doin insems when it smiles. The end. No SMEP or some variation of, no methodical plotting and trying to get "ahead" of the egg. 2 or 3 insems and lots less stress seem to be just what the Dr ordered.


----------



## wookie130

And it was the above approach that finally knocked me up for good, well, with the help of some Clomid. But that being said, it was my 4th round of Clomid. 3 casual shags later, my eggo was preggo.

Leah, I'd hate to see you give up, especially since DW conceived before. As much as you're probably tired of hearing it, these things can take time. And by time, I mean possibly years. It sucks, but it's also so unpredictable, that the only way to ever really see this through, will be to just hang in there, and keep plodding along.

The babyswitch is something that is so difficult, if not nearly impossible, to turn off.

:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

leah i am so sorry to hear this! :cry: please don't give up hope. Hang in there it will happen! we are here for you!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jazavac

Well, it was in fact that same approach that worked for us, too. No meds included, just HSG/IUI scheduled a few days ahead.


----------



## joeys3453

ok here is my 12 week photo:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12weeks5.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## timeforababy

yay! you made it joeys.

leah, sorry to hear about the drama. It's not meant as anything, but you can get pregnant, the eggs being produced are healthy and you can do it again. :)

I'm really pleased some people managed to get it done au natural but mine isn't going to happen by relaxing. Not when you have endo and luteal phase defect on top :)


----------



## LolaM

timeforababy said:


> yay! you made it joeys.
> 
> leah, sorry to hear about the drama. It's not meant as anything, but you can get pregnant, the eggs being produced are healthy and you can do it again. :)
> 
> I'm really pleased some people managed to get it done au natural but mine isn't going to happen by relaxing. Not when you have endo and luteal phase defect on top :)

LPD can be corrected, mine was. I spent a few months on Femara and metformin and im good as gold now, well, you know, minus the whole 'being able to get pregant' thing...


----------



## joeys3453

how is everyone doing in here? i am sending you all lots of babydust!!!:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

joeys3453 said:


> how is everyone doing in here? i am sending you all lots of babydust!!!:hugs:

spread that dust..i have all the dust, or formula :haha:, i could want...and we slept through the night last night! :happydance::sleep::cloud9::baby:


----------



## onebumpplease

Lola, how long till your adoption is fully finalised? Must've been nice to get a good sleep!


----------



## LeahMSta

We are ready for this cycle. No big plan just temping and moving through the month. :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Lola, glad to hear you slept! That always makes for a better day!


----------



## LolaM

No idea how long its going to take, its a state thing, so i suppose they move at their own pace:coffee:


----------



## joeys3453

leah good luck!:thumbup: i am happy for you guys and sending you baby dust!!!!:hugs::hugs:

lola good luck also hopefully it goes fast!:happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Joeys. DW gave a deadline. She says she will continue to try through this and 2 more cycles and if we've not gotten our BFP, we will be taking a time out from TTC, if not ending it entirely. I respect her decision and understand that she does not want to keep trying indefinitely. Not to mention, with our wedding next summer, we want to make sure she is not super pregnant or just post delivery so the 3 more tries makes sense. Doesn't mean it's awesome but I understand.


----------



## wookie130

Well, I do hope you strike it lucky, Leah.

Best of luck!


----------



## Jazavac

Good luck, Leah! :hugs:


----------



## GeekChic

Good Luck Leah, I like your new low stress approach, definitely the way forward :thumbup:

AFM I'm 8 dpo today with still a week to go :coffee:, here I was thinking test day might be this weekend, no such luck. 

Without wishing to symptom spot I have been busting out of my 32F cups for nearly this whole past week, DH is blaming the super-moon in an effort to keep his hopes under control


----------



## joeys3453

how is all these lovely ladies doing today? well i had my 13 week appointment and had u/s and i have attached a picture of each baby. baby b looks like they are sucking their thumb. Do you know is it normal for them to run bigger than my actually week and day i am? :baby:a is 13week5days 160hb and :baby:b is 13week4days 161hb:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0893.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0890.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wookie130

Not only is it normal, but it's GOOD! It's usually viewed a more positive development in pregnancy than a baby measuring behind your dates!

Awww, look at your little twinners! :cloud9:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks wookie!:hugs: that makes me feel better. i just can't believe how fast they are growing. plus it was so cool to see them moving. baby b we have an u/s pick you can see the little hand up by the face it is very cool! we are so excited but now have to start reading up on twins and do they sleep in separate beds or stay together???:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0891.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## onebumpplease

What wonderful pics. Congratulations on two healthy wee bubbas! X


----------



## joeys3453

thanks onebump! i was nervous for this appointment just wanting to make sure everything was going well you know?:shrug:


----------



## onebumpplease

Joeys I completely understand, I have been so anxious this pregnancy about it being a success. So far so good though. Am 35 weeks tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

oh wow and awesome isn't it crazy how fast it goes? :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Well, as far as I've seen with twins, if you begin with them sleeping in a crib, they'll be tiny enough to share a full-sized crib together for a while...once they are a bit older (I'd say from 3 months on), I'd look into them having separate cribs. But, that's a good question, and seeing as I'm the mommy of a singleton, you could go to the Twins & Multiples forum on BnB, and ask! I'm sure the ladies on there will give you some good ideas.


----------



## Jazavac

Yay, joeys! 

As for sleeping... well, don't ask me. I share the bed with the hippo. Hah.


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all. We are starting the count down to the end of our TTC journey. We inseminated tonight, Tue, and Fri. We are just going to continue temping and hoping for the best. We have agreed that this and (if needed) 2 more cycles are all that we are going to do before we take a "time out" at the very least if not ending our journey all together. DW is on vacation from work this week so maybe the relaxation will help. My solace in all of this is that this is the exact way our Angel was conceived so there is a tiny shred of hope. 
We have made some changes to our home. I took the "nursery" (that has been pulled shut since we moved in waiting for our rainbow baby) and made it a guest room. Our basement has been turned into a mother in law's apartment and we are having a family friend that has fallen on hard times stay with us and all of the changes that we made to "baby proof" have been undone. We are moving toward moving on just in case.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Leah. Well I completely understand, but hope that you will need to re-babyproof in around 9-11 months :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

onebumpplease said:


> :hugs: Leah. Well I completely understand, but hope that you will need to re-babyproof in around 9-11 months :hugs:

Thanks. Secretly, I am hoping that we can "trick" her body into relaxing by taking some of the perceived pressure off. Shhhhhhh. It's our secret.:winkwink:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> Hi all. We are starting the count down to the end of our TTC journey. We inseminated tonight, Tue, and Fri. We are just going to continue temping and hoping for the best. We have agreed that this and (if needed) 2 more cycles are all that we are going to do before we take a "time out" at the very least if not ending our journey all together. DW is on vacation from work this week so maybe the relaxation will help. My solace in all of this is that this is the exact way our Angel was conceived so there is a tiny shred of hope.
> We have made some changes to our home. I took the "nursery" (that has been pulled shut since we moved in waiting for our rainbow baby) and made it a guest room. Our basement has been turned into a mother in law's apartment and we are having a family friend that has fallen on hard times stay with us and all of the changes that we made to "baby proof" have been undone. We are moving toward moving on just in case.

Have you considered adoption?


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. We are starting the count down to the end of our TTC journey. We inseminated tonight, Tue, and Fri. We are just going to continue temping and hoping for the best. We have agreed that this and (if needed) 2 more cycles are all that we are going to do before we take a "time out" at the very least if not ending our journey all together. DW is on vacation from work this week so maybe the relaxation will help. My solace in all of this is that this is the exact way our Angel was conceived so there is a tiny shred of hope.
> We have made some changes to our home. I took the "nursery" (that has been pulled shut since we moved in waiting for our rainbow baby) and made it a guest room. Our basement has been turned into a mother in law's apartment and we are having a family friend that has fallen on hard times stay with us and all of the changes that we made to "baby proof" have been undone. We are moving toward moving on just in case.
> 
> Have you considered adoption?Click to expand...

We have. We are just not exactly what Colorado looks for in foster adoption programs. Being a bit racial lesbian couple even presents a challenge through agencies and I don't know that with my health issues, that we would be considered "acceptable". There are so many variables that make us feel like it isn't a viable option. :(


----------



## Jazavac

You never know before you try. Our hair stylist and his partner have two beautiful adopted children!

(I can imagine it being difficult, though.)


----------



## LolaM

Jazavac said:


> You never know before you try. Our hair stylist and his partner have two beautiful adopted children!
> 
> (I can imagine it being difficult, though.)


I have to agree. Never give up on your dreams:hugs: and never let anyone else tell you what your dream should be


----------



## GeekChic

Must have been the super moon after all. AF arrived yesterday along with a picture text from my bestie of her 12 wk scan, perfect timing eh. Will speak to our gp on Thursday about an IVF referral, NHS or private I don't care we clearly need some help.


----------



## LolaM

Ugh girls I feel awful. I started taking dong quai for my icky AF I'm on cd 18 and I'm spotting and crampy since this afternoon. Guess that was a bad idea. Guess I'll just stick with midol lol:dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

We are officially in the 2ww. 4dpo here and all is well. DW went for a mini get away for a few days to her best friend's house and will be indulging in total laziness for the next few days. I have to say though, something very different happened this cycle. We had spent the day before her 2nd insem baby sitting a friend's 4 month old and out of nowhere, DW got choked up and said that seeing me with him made her remember just why we are doing this and she knew that I was born to be a mommy. *TMI ALERT* the bd that night was exactly how I imagined that Ttc would be like in the beginning. It was spiritual, physical, and so completely connected to the love we share. I can only cross my fingers and hope that we worked the magic with our love to make our forever baby. I do know that DW ovulated out of the side with the tube this month so cross your fingers, say a prayer, or think good thoughts. We need all the help we can get. Lol!


----------



## DHime

Joeys - my twin and I shared a bed but I would ask the doc if things have changed. My mom said we would just cry if sleeping separate. We were also fraternal just like yours.


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Leah! I really hope its the one. I am so hopeful for you!


----------



## wookie130

Leah, you guys are 6 dpo, right? Fingers, toes, and hair crossed for you!!!


----------



## GeekChic

Wishing you all the patience & hope you need to get through the TWW. It is such a tough time. 

I'm on cd5 and loosing my mind in the pit of despair, our IVF paperwork arrived today and I realised I'm probably looking at an earliest possible date for embryo transfer of first week in Oct, urgh feels like a lifetime away and would give us a July 2014 baby IF it worked first time, I hate this feeling but there seems to be no escaping it.


----------



## babybemine

In the 2 week wait. Not much hope on this side but keeping my fingers crossed none-the-less. DH and I had to try naturally for this cycle since I had the MC last month. DH switched job and now works days while I worked nights so we took advantage of the time we had which was not that often. Then to make matters worse....DH pricked his finger with a dirty needle and has to be on prophylactic medications so no BD for us. FX real tight that this week is a BFP for us. 10 more days until AF is due or not due...


----------



## LolaM

ugh...that sucks but you're not out yet....stranger things have happened


----------



## LeahMSta

Holy disappearing cross hairs barman!! I'm leaving no stone unturned. Just in case we have a shy egg on our hands, I am putting more baby batter in there tonight. This is annoying. Especially with this being one of our last cycles.


----------



## wookie130

You know, I realize you don't know me terribly well on here, Leah, but one thing I can say for myself (and there are still some gals that frequent this thread that can vouch for me on this one), is that I'll always put my $0.02 in...and I just call it like I see it, basically. 

So, I'm going to say that I'm not sure that it's the best idea to put a time limit on such a thing as this. I think in doing that, you're making the next couple of cycles even more horrendously stressful, and that if you don't conceive within your time frame, I fear you'll both be devastated, and eventually regretful. Those of us that have gone on to actually have babies from this thread...well, some of us it took a great deal of time to conceive. And as you know well from firsthand experience with DW's ectopic, some of us did conceive, only to miscarry, and some of us, like myself, lost more than one pregnancy before having it "stick". And as hard as it is to trudge along month after month, if you stop trying, you won't have a baby. If I would have stopped trying with Brad, we would not have Hannah...and now I KNOW that it was worth the pain of continuing to try. We went a long time on this thread with no BFP's ever... and finally, we'd have a sporadic pregnancy here and there, and now, most of the old gang has kids. You have an extra challenge, as you're inseminating, and your wife has one tube...but honestly, weirder things have happened that have led to pregnancy. I do think it could be a long road for you two...but I also have tremendous faith that if you continue to plod along, and not give up, that you'll end up having a baby at some point. 

:hugs: I know that the road to a baby is hard. Lord knows I know this. In the end, it's your personal choice, and it's a choice you have to make with your DW, obviously. You know how much you can take...but it always saddens me to see people want this so badly, and to put extra pressure on an already difficult situation. 

What I'm saying, is that if it doesn't happen in the next couple of months, I think you should keep your options open, and if you feel that you must continue, then you probably must continue...


----------



## joeys3453

DHime said:


> Joeys - my twin and I shared a bed but I would ask the doc if things have changed. My mom said we would just cry if sleeping separate. We were also fraternal just like yours.

dhime oh thanks i have read that for like the first month they can sleep together but because of growing should be in their own crib so we will have two cribs set up and see how that goes.:shrug:

i want to wish you all good luck and sending lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

wookie130 said:


> You know, I realize you don't know me terribly well on here, Leah, but one thing I can say for myself (and there are still some gals that frequent this thread that can vouch for me on this one), is that I'll always put my $0.02 in...and I just call it like I see it, basically.
> 
> So, I'm going to say that I'm not sure that it's the best idea to put a time limit on such a thing as this. I think in doing that, you're making the next couple of cycles even more horrendously stressful, and that if you don't conceive within your time frame, I fear you'll both be devastated, and eventually regretful. Those of us that have gone on to actually have babies from this thread...well, some of us it took a great deal of time to conceive. And as you know well from firsthand experience with DW's ectopic, some of us did conceive, only to miscarry, and some of us, like myself, lost more than one pregnancy before having it "stick". And as hard as it is to trudge along month after month, if you stop trying, you won't have a baby. If I would have stopped trying with Brad, we would not have Hannah...and now I KNOW that it was worth the pain of continuing to try. We went a long time on this thread with no BFP's ever... and finally, we'd have a sporadic pregnancy here and there, and now, most of the old gang has kids. You have an extra challenge, as you're inseminating, and your wife has one tube...but honestly, weirder things have happened that have led to pregnancy. I do think it could be a long road for you two...but I also have tremendous faith that if you continue to plod along, and not give up, that you'll end up having a baby at some point.
> 
> :hugs: I know that the road to a baby is hard. Lord knows I know this. In the end, it's your personal choice, and it's a choice you have to make with your DW, obviously. You know how much you can take...but it always saddens me to see people want this so badly, and to put extra pressure on an already difficult situation.
> 
> What I'm saying, is that if it doesn't happen in the next couple of months, I think you should keep your options open, and if you feel that you must continue, then you probably must continue...

:hugs: Wookie, if there is one thing I value above all else it is honesty. Thank you for taking time to put in your .02! It lets me know that you consider and care for my well being as well as DW and I truly appreciate it. 

We are only doing this and 2 more cycles, then we are taking time so she isn't super pregnant or just post delivery for the wedding next summer. Durring that time she will do some reflecting on what she is willing to do as far as seeing an RE, meds, natural fertility cleanses etc. She is the final vote in all of this but I suspect she isn't just going to throw in the towel. I'm just trying to brace for all eventualities, just in case.


----------



## wookie130

Certainly. I hope for both of your sakes, you choose to continue on the road to conception...again, your choice and all of that.

I just want to see everyone on this thread have their babies, no matter how it happens! :)


----------



## joeys3453

i agree with you wookie! i will be here to cheer everyone on or just to listen if you need it!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Looks like we have a permanency hearing on August 8th


----------



## onebumpplease

Yay, good news. :thumbup:


----------



## LeahMSta

LolaM said:


> Looks like we have a permanency hearing on August 8th

:thumbup: that is wonderful news Lola! 

Things here are plugging along. I have no idea what's happening with DW's temp. This is THE most nutso :wacko: one we've ever had. I joked with DW that after all of the text book pretty ones that we've had that ended with BFNs, it would be somehow fitting for this hot mess to be our BFP. I am just waiting to find out what is next.:shrug:


----------



## LolaM

LeahMSta said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Looks like we have a permanency hearing on August 8th
> 
> :thumbup: that is wonderful news Lola!
> 
> Things here are plugging along. I have no idea what's happening with DW's temp. This is THE most nutso :wacko: one we've ever had. I joked with DW that after all of the text book pretty ones that we've had that ended with BFNs, it would be somehow fitting for this hot mess to be our BFP. I am just waiting to find out what is next.:shrug:Click to expand...

I would jsut stop temping,since its not making any sense. My dad says a permanency hearing could just be to extend his length of care, it doesnt really mean anything. Ive got rotten PMS, ive got the "FMLs" and the woe is me's and hubs isnt helping even a little bit :dohh::shrug::nope:


----------



## wookie130

Leah, have you two been using OPK's also, or are you just charting? I would recommend those digi smileys from CB Easy. I used that stupid CBFM contraption for MONTHS, and I never got pregnant while using it...I use digi smileys, and honestly, they were far better for us. Internet cheapies leave a lot of ambiguity, and it's just easier to either have circle, or a smiley. Get a smiley, boom...3 days of consecutive inseminations. Piece of cake. Although having said that, the month I got preg with Hannah, I had two separate smiley incidents in the same cycle, but that could have been the Clomid I was taking. 

Hmmm...that is one funky chart there. Perhaps she O'd on CD 20? Is that what you're thinking? Huh.

Lola- Great news there!!! How is your little man doing right now? How old is he again?


----------



## LolaM

wookie130 said:


> Lola- Great news there!!! How is your little man doing right now? How old is he again?


If only it were as easy as 3 days of fun and VOILA! Baby boy is great, is working on crawling and it just infuriates him that he cant get around, he is 5 months old now and Dr said we could start him on rice cereal and he is in hte 90th percentile in all areas. We started his savings account today. :cloud9:


----------



## wookie130

Lola, I should clarify that 3 day thing I stated above...it's recommended that one bd's the day of the smiley face, and then the following two days beyond that, as ovulation usually occurs somewhere between 24-72 hours of that first smiley. I wasn't saying that this results in automatic pregnancy! LOL! Lord knows it wasn't all badda-bing-badda-boom for me, I'll tell you. I had a very rough time conceiving, and probably would not have, as I wasn't ovulating properly...Clomid helped me. And once I conceived, I lost two babies in a year's time. It sucked donkey balls, I tell you. 

5 months! Hannah will be 4 1/2 months next week. If your little guy starts crawling soon, I'd say he's waaayyyy ahead of the game! That would scare the socks off me if a baby that young became mobile!!!! Look out world! LOL! I hope your hearing goes off without a hitch, and that he is soon all yours officially! I'm not terribly familiar with the adoption process, but I know from talking to others that these things can drag, and be quite nerve-racking at times. Good luck to you!


----------



## LeahMSta

wookie130 said:


> Leah, have you two been using OPK's also, or are you just charting? I would recommend those digi smileys from CB Easy. I used that stupid CBFM contraption for MONTHS, and I never got pregnant while using it...I use digi smileys, and honestly, they were far better for us. Internet cheapies leave a lot of ambiguity, and it's just easier to either have circle, or a smiley. Get a smiley, boom...3 days of consecutive inseminations. Piece of cake. Although having said that, the month I got preg with Hannah, I had two separate smiley incidents in the same cycle, but that could have been the Clomid I was taking.
> 
> Hmmm...that is one funky chart there. Perhaps she O'd on CD 20? Is that what you're thinking? Huh.
> 
> Lola- Great news there!!! How is your little man doing right now? How old is he again?

We normally do use the smileys. This cycle we kept forgetting to get them and then the CH happened. :shrug: I was thinking CD 20 May have been it. Then again, I am at the point that I will just keep plugging in temps and if she hasn't gotten AF by CD 40, then I guess we'll test but I am not exactly busting with hope. :nope:


----------



## wookie130

Leah, good! I think they're just so much easier than trying to interpret lines on regular OPK's. I always thought they were much better at pinpointing my surge...better than the CBFM, even. That thing truly went wonky on me more than a few times, and by the end of it, I damn-near chucked that thing out my window. LOL!!!

Interested to see where the temp is at today!


----------



## LeahMSta

And there they are. The illusive crosshairs have made an appearance. As DW insists that she felt ov pain on on the night of cd12 and where the cover line fell, that she may have ovulated twice. :shrug: anyhoo....I guess still nothing happening really. If she really only had an eggy pop on CD23 only, I am pretty sure we're out of luck.


----------



## DHime

lola - FX for you babe. Wookie is right. I have an aunt who adopted 3 kids and she had ups and downs too. eventually it is all done though. 

joeys - Can't believe 15 weeks already..... be here before you know it.

leah - FX for you too.


----------



## LolaM

wookie130 said:


> Lola, I should clarify that 3 day thing I stated above...it's recommended that one bd's the day of the smiley face, and then the following two days beyond that, as ovulation usually occurs somewhere between 24-72 hours of that first smiley. I wasn't saying that this results in automatic pregnancy! LOL! Lord knows it wasn't all badda-bing-badda-boom for me, I'll tell you. I had a very rough time conceiving, and probably would not have, as I wasn't ovulating properly...Clomid helped me. And once I conceived, I lost two babies in a year's time. It sucked donkey balls, I tell you.
> 
> 5 months! Hannah will be 4 1/2 months next week. If your little guy starts crawling soon, I'd say he's waaayyyy ahead of the game! That would scare the socks off me if a baby that young became mobile!!!! Look out world! LOL! I hope your hearing goes off without a hitch, and that he is soon all yours officially! I'm not terribly familiar with the adoption process, but I know from talking to others that these things can drag, and be quite nerve-racking at times. Good luck to you!

oh wow-well, he is on hands and knees rocking, so it may be a while but hes workin on it, he starts daycare toomorow!


----------



## LeahMSta

Ok...So I am trying not to obsess. I'm not even discussing this with DW but I am so crazy about this chart. It has ov on CD20 in research which means some hope is possible, CD23 on advanced which means next to no hope, and originally the CH were on CD13 which would have been ideal. Now I know.....timing isn't everything and miracles happen but I just prefer to know what I'm working with and this is obviously not a cycle that I'm gonna be able to do that. Just keep waiting.....


----------



## joeys3453

leah good luck and stay strong!!!:hugs:

lola good luck at daycare today or this week? hope it goes well!!!

Dhime - today we are 16 weeks and it feels like it is cruzing right by. i have been so moody though i feel bad for hd:dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Joeys, will you be finding out the gender of your twinnies? Ooooh!!!!! So exciting!!!!!

Leah, yeah...I wish I had more input. I don't see why pregnancy couldn't occur if O didn't happen until CD 23...as long as you're still timing your inseminations within 24-48 hours of CD's 20 & 23, you have a good shot. Late O just means that usually the egg is quite mature. Some speculate that the egg is "overripe" and that it is no good to fertilize, but honestly, without a detailed ultrasound, there is no way to know the quality of that egg. So, your best to just wait it out (ugh, I know!), and see what happens. You have as good a shot as any, the way I see it.


----------



## joeys3453

wookie oh yeah we have to find out because i don't want to wait till the end to try to get things together! :dohh: but can't wait have my ob appointment tomorrow so will get to hear the heartbeat so that will be great. this is the only appointment i won't be having an u/s

leah i totally agree with wookie on this. try to relax and we are hoping this is the good one!!!:hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

wookie130 said:


> Joeys, will you be finding out the gender of your twinnies? Ooooh!!!!! So exciting!!!!!
> 
> Leah, yeah...I wish I had more input. I don't see why pregnancy couldn't occur if O didn't happen until CD 23...as long as you're still timing your inseminations within 24-48 hours of CD's 20 & 23, you have a good shot. Late O just means that usually the egg is quite mature. Some speculate that the egg is "overripe" and that it is no good to fertilize, but honestly, without a detailed ultrasound, there is no way to know the quality of that egg. So, your best to just wait it out (ugh, I know!), and see what happens. You have as good a shot as any, the way I see it.



Oh...I didn't mean our shots based on her egg age. I meant due to insemination timing. Our last insem was on CD19. I feel like Ov on CD23 is a bit of a stretch timing wise. :shrug: I suppose what will be, will be. :coffee:


----------



## wookie130

Bah, I think you O'ed on CD 20 anyway! LOL!


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies, I am trying not to get to excited about the temp rise today but I will say that I am more hopeful than I have been in a long time. DW has been trying hard to keep our feet on the ground by downplaying symptoms and reminding me that they could just as easily be PMS but there are a few differences this time. We are going to wait to test until next Sunday so that we can be sure that there is a reason to. I hope so much that this is our rainbow baby!!!


----------



## joeys3453

sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: i am excited for you guys and i hope this is the good one! :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

joeys3453 said:


> sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: i am excited for you guys and i hope this is the good one! :hugs:

:hugs: Thanks Joeys! We are trying not to get too hopeful because the disappointment of BFNs and the sudden arrival of AF are getting a little bit harder to get through every month. We just want the next time we test to be the last test that we have to do to get our BFP.


----------



## Grateful365

Still Stalking....thinking of you Leah and FX'd for you. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

LeahMSta said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: i am excited for you guys and i hope this is the good one! :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Thanks Joeys! We are trying not to get too hopeful because the disappointment of BFNs and the sudden arrival of AF are getting a little bit harder to get through every month. We just want the next time we test to be the last test that we have to do to get our BFP.Click to expand...

Ugh, I remember how difficult all of that was.

And I think as hard as it was to pull off, I started trying to harden my heart a bit around the time AF would have been due each month...I don't know. Reverse psychology or something, I suppose. I figured that if I was pessimistic enough in my head about it, that perhaps at some point I'd be pleasantly proven wrong eventually. And, I guess in the end, it kind of worked. :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks Wookie. 
I tend to be one of the least patient people on the planet as a general rule and today was no exception. I was trying to encourage dw to test today so that if it is a BFP, we could start scheduling tests for next week. She said she wanted to wait longer and when I asked her why, I didn't expect the answer I got. She said she needed time to wrap her head around going back into the ob/gyn office that she hasn't been to since her post op check up and that she just wasn't ready for the need to go to be a confirmed reality yet. My heart just broke for her. She is not a terribly sentimental person and I am ashamed to admit that her concern hadn't even occured to me until she said something. SO...for now, I am the picture of patience.


----------



## LeahMSta

:bfp: Guess who just got her?!?!?! :bfp: 

DW was sneaky and tested at work. I just got the message!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


:cloud9:


----------



## Lisa40

Yeaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy :dance:

Oh I'm sooooooo pleased for you both, sneaky little DW :haha:

Yippppeeeeee :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

Omg Leah! So exciting, can't wait to see :bfp: pics.

CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

onebumpplease said:


> Omg Leah! So exciting, can't wait to see :bfp: pics.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:

I have one but I have no idea how to upload it. Lol!!!


----------



## babybemine

Leah YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting.


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw well I can imagine. Too exciting :happydance:


----------



## babybemine

Anyone use fish oil or baby aspirin?


----------



## joeys3453

LEAH!!!!! OMG !!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: i am so excited for you guys!!! that is the best news of the day!!!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Jazavac

Congratulations, Leah!


----------



## Grateful365

Wha???!?!??!! LEAH!!!!!!! Yeay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dance::yipee::dance::yipee::dance::yipee:

I wanna see the pic!!!! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Whoohoooooooooooo, Leah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HUGE HUGE CONGRATS!!!!

Sending you two tons of sticky dust, and have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

Would one of you ladies please explain how to upload the BFP pic so i can post it. Wait....Just figured it out!


----------



## Grateful365

LeahMSta said:


> Would one of you ladies please explain how to upload the BFP pic so i can post it.

The way I do it is upload my photo to photobucket.com. Once it is uploaded into photobucket, there is a button called "links" and you click on that. Then copy the DIRECT LINK and paste it into the "insert image" icon here when you post a message.


----------



## LeahMSta

DW says not to trip out about the blue dye. This was mid day yesterday's test and the line has faded a bit but here it is! We will still be testing again in the next few days.
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1372841247000.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lisa40

I had a blue dye test & it was right for me so I'm sure all is fine. Very clear positive there whoooop  xx


----------



## wookie130

That's a great BFP! If you're worried about the blue dye test (and they aren't as reliable, but I'd say they're still relatively trustworthy in most cases), then go grab a cheapie at the Dollar Tree, or a FRER.

I'm so happy for you two! :happydance:

Will DW be getting hcg betas done? I think since she has a history of ectopic pregnancy, it would be a wise choice, IMO, along with a reassurance scan at 6-7 weeks or so...

But in the meantime, I dance! :happydance: :) :) :)


----------



## LeahMSta

wookie130 said:


> That's a great BFP! If you're worried about the blue dye test (and they aren't as reliable, but I'd say they're still relatively trustworthy in most cases), then go grab a cheapie at the Dollar Tree, or a FRER.
> 
> I'm so happy for you two! :happydance:
> 
> Will DW be getting hcg betas done? I think since she has a history of ectopic pregnancy, it would be a wise choice, IMO, along with a reassurance scan at 6-7 weeks or so...
> 
> But in the meantime, I dance! :happydance: :) :) :)

Yes Wookie. We are on it. Appointment scheduled for next Tuesday, waiting on a call back from the Dr to get the order for betas, midwife has joined the celebration and we will be getting a scan next week as well. DW is a picture of hormones and worry. The cute kind though. She called me this morning to ensure that her food selections for the day were good, let me know she was drinking her water and only had one cup of coffee. Lol!

Oh...and she picked up frer this morning too.


----------



## wookie130

Okay, good to hear! Take it one little step at a time...the first tri is TOUGH. It was an anxious time for me, waiting for test results and scans, etc. And while you feel like doo-doo, you don't necessarily feel pregnant. You just feel like doo. 

I still dance. :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Its amazing honey! I was a ball of worry right through to middle of 2nd tri and made my normally calm boyf a nervous wreck too. So happy for you both!


----------



## LeahMSta

Here is a pic of our frer this morning. I still can't believe that it is actually happening!!!
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1372923805000.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## joeys3453

leah i am so happy for you guys!!! now just enjoy this and try not to stress about anything!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, it's happening! Look at that awesome FRER!!!! I dance! :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

Beautiful lines :happydance:


----------



## adroplet

LeahMSta said:


> Here is a pic of our frer this morning. I still can't believe that it is actually happening!!!

Beautiful!


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks everyone. We are both somewhere in between excited and terrified. I don't think we'll be able to breathe until after we see the bean in its proper place. Tuesday feels like an eternity away. We can already tell a lot of differences between the two pregnancies though. DW is hungry CONSTANTLY, has been getting ill in the evenings, is gassy and has sore bb. I'd say that there is a fair amount of hormones flying around in there. Lol!


----------



## Lisa40

It must be really scary after a loss Leah :hugs:

Roll on Tuesday so you can see little bean in the right place.

A friend of mine had an ectopic pregnancy & then it took them a year to conceive the second time. She's now 24 weeks along & doing great. :thumbup:

Big hugs to your DW too, it's gonna be a roller coaster of emotions for you both but I'm sure from what I've read here you'll take care of her & support her throughout the whole process.

Really am so happy for you both. Like Wookie I dance :dance:

xx


----------



## wookie130

I would think it would be terrifying, Leah...I had two losses, and I was VERY VERY TERRIFIED when I became pregnant a third time. It almost becomes becomes surreal...you just can't believe that anything good will come from the pregnancy. After my 7 week scan, I did begin to feel a bit better, and by 25 weeks or so, I truly relaxed. Well, kinda. I didn't actually exhale until Hannah was placed in my arms, which is VERY normal for women who've experienced a loss. Being as your DW experienced an ectopic, which is potentially life-threatening, I imagine you're both pretty nervous. The fact that things FEEL differently this time, is quite telling, however. Trust your DW's instinct about how things are going...when I was preggo with Hannah, I just felt...MORE pregnant, and DIFFERENT than with my loss pregnancies. It was a different experience, with basically some common symptoms, if that makes any sense. 

Good luck! I wish I could speed up the clock for you two, so that you can have your medical reassurance and confirmation NOW...but, pregnancy is one big fat waiting game in one sense or another!


----------



## LeahMSta

We are getting married on Monday!!!!

:wedding:

It is going to be a tiny intimate backyard ceremony. I am positively on :cloud9:!


----------



## onebumpplease

Aw Congratulations honey :happydance:


----------



## Jazavac

Aww, congrats! 

And yay for the FRER!


----------



## wookie130

LeahMSta said:


> We are getting married on Monday!!!!
> 
> :wedding:
> 
> It is going to be a tiny intimate backyard ceremony. I am positively on :cloud9:!

Whoohoo!!!!!!!!!! How wonderful! 
Congratulations to you both! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa40

Awwww so lovely to hear Leah, hope you have a wonderful time.
:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

congrats how exciting. How are you all feeling and doing?


----------



## LeahMSta

Well folks....this week may go down in history as the most exciting week ever! We were married yesterday in a beautiful ceremony and had a lovely time with our family and friends, we go to the Dr today to make sure that our little peanut is in the right spot, and my baby sister is being induced on Thursday and my new nephew will be here. I could just pop from all of the joy.


----------



## onebumpplease

Leah, that all sounds amazing!

Good luck today!


----------



## joeys3453

:hugs:oh leah i am so happy for you! you are right what a great week for you guys!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Great news all over the place, Leah!


----------



## wookie130

Congrats again, Leah! So many wonderful things to celebrate!

(Any word on how the appointment went?)


----------



## LeahMSta

Well we officially have our first set of betas. The numbers from the draw on Tuesday at 4pm are 474 and this morning at 9 she was at 797. Almost double in 41 hours. I was a bit worried about the numbers because of the fact that they weren't over 1000. However, after looking at her chart and seeing where she is at based on when we think she ovulated (which is cd20) she would only be 5+3 instead of 6+1. In that case they are text book perfect. We did not end up having our ultrasound on Tuesday. Since DW was not feeling any discomfort and the physical exam went so well, Dr felt that he should wait. So....I guess we will see that everything is fine on Wednesday morning instead. I am ok with that. DW bb are throbbing and heavy, she is queasy, and her emotions are EVERYWHERE. Therefore, I choose to believe that all is well.


----------



## joeys3453

oh leah that is awesome and am so happy for you guys!! this is great news and just think wed will be here before you know it! just enjoy this time and not stress!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi there ladies, it seems I lost A LOT of wonderful news..... Congrats to Leah and whoever else had news to share over my looooooong absence!!

Here s my update. End may I went through lap, dye and hysteroscopy. I hope I ll never go through it again. It was better than I thought but still not a nice experience. I was terrified. Results show no concerning stuff but they removed a polypse and some other yucky stuff. 

Today I'm a day late, as I was recently getting ad after 26 days. However I m Not so hopeful as last week I was feeling very very stressed. But still I'm hoping its a good sign at the back of my mind. I'm terribly tired, ver drowsy and sometimes a little bit dizzyish... Anyways, if I don't get af s visit tomorrow I ll test on wed, if not i ll start procedures for iui ie chlomid then doc s visit. I just hope this is a good sign as it'd save me a lot of trouble. I ve also went off the antidepressants, let s hope everything falls into place correctly!


Btw, ignore the tickers they're far too out of date, I'm too lazy to do them now lol!


----------



## ilovepiano

OMG, day two, no AF sign, feeling extremely tired, like i swallowed a whole bottle of tranquillisers or something....! and i'm not sleeping well during the night, so that can be 1 of the causes, i just hope it's something else! :)


----------



## timeforababy

woo hoo! well done leah!!!!!!!

And yay for marriage!! so so happy you can get married :) :)


I popped in to say that I'm not pregnant and we now have to stop/pause. My job officially ends in December and I'm frantically hunting for a new one. Enhanced Mat leave entitlements don't kick in for a year after I start so I'm out. Maybe I'll be back after a year to see how it goes :)

Well done to everyone! :)


----------



## ilovepiano

Ok i gave in and tested, nopey nope.... BFN again. i wonder what's taking AF so long to appear though!! it's making me feel miserable!


----------



## ilovepiano

I'm stil AF-less. i'd like to know what's happening at the moment. 3 days late.... that's very unusual and i'm now one day over what is the normal 28 day cycle (lately it was being 26 that's why i'm saying 3 days late). :shrug:

Hey, i'm talking to myself it seems. Anyone out there?? Lol!

and next month i'll turn 35... EEEEEKKKK!!


----------



## LeahMSta

I'm here piano!!!! Fx for a sneaky BFP. :hugs:

We had our ultrasound today. Our little blueberry is just where he/she should be. We got to see the flicker of the heartbeat and fell in love immediately. We are gestationally just a few days behind (duh...We ovulated CD20) but not enough that they moved our due date for now. There will be another look-see next month. I am absolutely on :cloud9:
Without further ado, meet our little piglet
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1375550504000.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ilovepiano

AAAAh Leah!! i can't wait to see that little flicker as well, if it ever happens. 

4th day without any AF signs, keeping fingers and anything i can cross, crossed!!

If there's no sign by today, i'll buy tests and do one tomorrow. If that's the case i hope i will sleep!


----------



## joeys3453

piano good luck and sending you some :dust::dust::dust:

leah absolutely adorable picture how is she feeling? 

here is my 19 week picture:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







19week1day7.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## adroplet

Leah...EXCITING!!! :happydance:
She is beautiful (holly crap, I said SHE) I guess I'm hoping it's a girl. And how is your wife doing, how is she feeling?

AFM, Had my IVF injections lesson today, I begin shots tomorrow. Yay, lucky me. I hope to have US pics of my embabies soon too so I can share with you.....yes, i'm hoping for multiples! Bring em on!

JOEYS - you look beautiful too! I hope you are feeling as good as you look.


----------



## ilovepiano

:( :BFN: I'm spotting. False alarm. af was only late.


Life is unfair, that's all.


----------



## joeys3453

adroplet said:


> Leah...EXCITING!!! :happydance:
> She is beautiful (holly crap, I said SHE) I guess I'm hoping it's a girl. And how is your wife doing, how is she feeling?
> 
> AFM, Had my IVF injections lesson today, I begin shots tomorrow. Yay, lucky me. I hope to have US pics of my embabies soon too so I can share with you.....yes, i'm hoping for multiples! Bring em on!
> 
> JOEYS - you look beautiful too! I hope you are feeling as good as you look.

Piano - :hugs::hugs::hugs: i am so sorry! hang in there girl it will get easier!:hugs:

adroplet - What meds are you doing for IVF? Did you do the inj yet or are you doing them at night? Good luck with it! remember not to stress!! OH thank you i feel pretty good besides my rib staying out and never going back in. Babies were sure a moving last night HD finally got to feel the little softballs they feel like when they move!:dohh:


----------



## adroplet

Well, I will start Lupron tonight then start Menopur and Gonal F in about 8 days. I have my us next Tues to see how many follies we may be working with. My last us, from the day before I started BCPs, showed 6 follies on each side. 
I've done the Menopur shots before, when I was doing my IUIs. The thing is I can't give them to myself. I start hyperventilating and sweating, I just can't do it! So my partner will be giving them. It will help relieve my stress and make her feel more involved in the IVF process too.


----------



## joeys3453

adroplet said:


> Well, I will start Lupron tonight then start Menopur and Gonal F in about 8 days. I have my us next Tues to see how many follies we may be working with. My last us, from the day before I started BCPs, showed 6 follies on each side.
> I've done the Menopur shots before, when I was doing my IUIs. The thing is I can't give them to myself. I start hyperventilating and sweating, I just can't do it! So my partner will be giving them. It will help relieve my stress and make her feel more involved in the IVF process too.

piano :hugs::hugs: how are you doing?

adroplet - how are the meds going? don't worry when we did our menopur shots during IVF hd had to do them for me especially the progesterone oil ones in the bum:blush: so don't worry i couldn't do it either.


----------



## adroplet

I'm fine with Lupron so far. no major side effects I can think of, maybe trouble falling asleep but nothing else.


----------



## LeahMSta

:hugs: Piano. Hang in there sweetheart.

Joeys!!!! That little mellon-belly is precious. How are they doing in there? You having difficulty sleeping or staying comfortable?

Adroplet, Thanks for joining me on team pink. We are in the minority. Current members: You, me, and my dad. LOL! Everyone else is all about the blue. 

As for DW, she is doing well. Sometimes the emotional roller-coaster shocks me so I know it is shocking her too. She is not a very emotional person, but she really CRIED over dropping a piece of steak on her shirt. LOL! She is starting to bloat up a bit and seems to have just a tiny bit of a bump (just enough to make fastening pants a challenge.) Nausea is still hanging in there strong but she hasn't gotten sick in about a week. All in all, I think things are just great.


----------



## onebumpplease

Leah, Love your US pic confirming a cosy wee baby in the making :happydance:
Joeys, you are looking fantastic!

:dust: for the ladies trying hard.

Well ladies I had my baby girl weighing in at 9lbs2oz last Wednesday 7th Aug. It was a really traumatic birth with baby Rowan spending a little time in special care. But we are home now and I am doing my best to acclimatise myself to being a mum.


----------



## joeys3453

leah - OH thanks! i have been doing pretty good all around besides my ribs going out and that is really the only thing i have to complain about. I am pretty comfortable besides when they both decide to move at the same time and make my stomach stick out in different ways!:dohh: but feeling them kick left and right and just constantly!:happydance: I sleep pretty good wake up 1 time a night to use the :loo: How is dw doing? the emotions will hopefully get a little better but sometimes i just start crying you can't help it! haha how is she feeling otherwise? oh tell her to use the hair tie trick for the pants or look at getting a belly band that covers your pants that don't button! it works great!:happydance:

onebump - CONGRATS!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:how exciting. that is a great size. love the name. How is she doing now? how are you doing with all of it? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Congrats on the birth of little Rowan, Onebump! Enjoy her! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

I am finding it really really hard! I am so scared I'm not good enough and the lack of sleep thing is really affecting my coping mechanism. However my OH is amazing and looking after me, making sure I feel loved and capable. Rowan seems to be doing well, here's hoping she continues to progress !


----------



## Jazavac

Congratulations, onebump! 

It's perfectly normal, the way you feel. You'll laugh at it later, you'll see! :)


----------



## ilovepiano

CONGRATS Onebump!!!

sorry ladies i disappeared for a while just to get over my disappointment. well things have somewhat progressed till then. we're proceeding for IUI to try and quicken things as we're not getting younger... Anyway, i want for a scan last saturday after taking clomid from cd 2 to cd 6 and the scan was on cd9. i had 4 eggs or follicles?? so the meds worked!! at least i'm happy they did as i was really feeling crappy, moody, depressed, nervous ie ready to bite the head off ppl! lol! i was raging!! Anyway, today's the day of my 1st ever IUI. I hope all goes well. I'm excited! 

anyone knows what is the percentage of getting a success result from the very first IUI?


----------



## joeys3453

piano :thumbup: i hope it goes well. I think everyone is different i have a friend that did 10 iui's and got pregnant with twins and i did 12 iui's but no succsess but then there are people that get pregnant on the first 1 or 2 iui. So keep your head up!!!!!:hugs::hugs:

how is everyone doing in here?


----------



## onebumpplease

I don't know the statistics piano, but I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ilovepiano

Iui done, it was a bit painful, now I'm feeling very very bloated due to the ovitrelle shot I had yesterday. Doc said it s a good sign that we're in time. Fx.... 15 days of waiting start from tomorrow.


----------



## ilovepiano

Ouch! ouch! ouch! i need a new tummy/belly.....! did i say ouch?


----------



## joeys3453

piano :hugs: good luck i hope this one works for you!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks joeys! I'm feeling better now, I think, to top it all, I needed to go to the bathroom! Lol!


----------



## LeahMSta

Good luck Ilovepiano! I am still here cheering you on!!! :hugs:
FX that this is the lucky cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks Leah! How are you both doing?


Today I started aspirin and I ll start progesterone pessaries. I really hope it's all worth it. My major symptoms are sensitive breasts and bloating, but that can be attributed to the injection I had last Tuesday to trigger ovulation (ovitrelle).


----------



## LeahMSta

Things here are going great. DW has had a fair amount of M/S so we got her some preggie pops and she lives on the darn things. She is really emotional which is bizarre because she is usually pretty even tempered. She has the cutest mini-bump. It was kind of funny. She caught a stomach virus (not the funny part) For 2 days she was getting sick constantly even in her sleep. One of the nights she got up 12 times to be sick. I was FREAKING OUT for her. Called the midwife and she let us know that this particular virus had been on the local news and should only last 3 days. Thank goodness, she started feeling better the next day. We were both thinking that pregnant ladies really down play m/s. LOL!!! I'm just happy that she is back to herself. 

I am still over here cheering you on ilovepiano!


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Leah! Sometimes I get discouraged and sometimes I'm hopeful. But it's too early for anything.


----------



## onebumpplease

That's only natural ilovepiano. I'm keeping my hopes high for you :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

onebumpplease said:


> That's only natural ilovepiano. I'm keeping my hopes high for you :hugs:

Tks I'm feeling kind of down and discouraged. Maybe it's the cyclogest pessaries. I read they can produce mood swings. Any experiences from your end? I really don't know how I ll last a week and a half more!!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

I've never had them, but normal hormones in tww sent me into a deep depression. Hope u can find sthg to keep u busy :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks onebump.


----------



## Coconuts

Oh my lawd!!!!!!!!! Two new preggos in here!!!!

Onebump and Leah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so over the moon for you both, what a long journey and the fun is only just beginning.

Leah, my m/s kind of came on thicker and faster in frequency up to 10 weeks then sloped off the way it came it. I hope DW can take some comfort in that that it will hopefully start easing off again soon. Every pregnancy is different though.

Onebump, when did that happen? Did I miss it totally or I said congratulations then promptly forgot. Things go by in a haze these days. The tiredness is a killer. (But so worth it!)

:cloud9:

Good luck Piano, I'm sending you positive vibes my lovely :dust:

How are those twinnies coming on Joeys? Do you know what teams they are? :blue: :pink:


----------



## Coconuts

Joeys, just seen you've got one of each! How wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks coco! The cyclogest pessaries are my enemies right now but coping


----------



## joeys3453

piano - :hugs: hang in there when do you test again?

leah - how is it going over there hopefully the m/s will get better mine didn't till about 12-13 weeks but sometimes they say it is worse with twins but then i never threw up at all:shrug:

coco- yes we are so excited we are having :oneofeach: and we couldn't be any more excited and now the tough part of picking out names and doing some shopping!!!:happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

5th sept but I'm so negative and tense that I think I've ruined tha chances. It's something I cannot control! 


Wow! Twins and one of each! That's my dream :)


----------



## joeys3453

oh piano:hugs::hugs::hugs:keep your head up!!! it will all work out in the end! i just hope it is good news on the 5th! 

Yes we were just happy to get pregnant and then to have 2:baby: is pure enjoyment and can't wait!:happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

Haha! I bet joeys! How far are you?


----------



## joeys3453

I am 22 weeks today so about 5 1/2 months or almost. crazy how fast it is going. i am having my baby shower on oct 6th my sister is putting it on. Don't want to do it in nov cause babies could be here but also then the weather gets bad here and we can have blizzards!:dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

More than half way through! Are you larger than someone carrying one child? I'm only curious


----------



## joeys3453

yes it is crazy that we are half way through it jsut seems like we found out we were pregnant! oh here is an attached photo from last week. depending on the clothes i wear makes me feel bigger than i might actually be:shrug: i have gained 20 pounds but lost all my muscle since i have stopped walking/working out since march!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







21weeks1day101.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## adroplet

Joeys - You look fantastic!:thumbup:


----------



## Coconuts

Boooooooootiful bump!


----------



## ilovepiano

Aaah don't worry about the muscle, as long as the bump grows everything's fine :) you look great!

I'm in another awful mood today, i'm trying not to stress out but it seems i cannot do otherwise. does stress really impede implantation? i hope not... as i won't have a chance to conceive it it was true. i'm always stressed/anxious/tense! anyway, i've been having sort of bubbles since yesterday, a bit of a pulling every now and then but it could be gas. i also feel bloated and my boobs feel huge and nips are very sensitive (never had themt his sensitive) but it could be from last week's trigger shot. I'm also constipated. i'm on progesterone pessaries, i hope this is not their effect lol!! how crazy!! in about a week i'll know... one day more.... 

ah lol! and i'm turning into a sadist as if i feel any low pain, i'm glad lol!! 

i'm not very positive but that's just me being hormonal and being a very optimistic (not) person....!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks adroplet & coco I feel pretty good besides the rib but also i bought a few new pieces of maternity clothing so hopefully that makes me feel better haha as i haven't really been shopping!:dohh:

piano :hugs: thanks yeah i am not to worried about the muscle i figure i will have plenty of work out with lifting the babies and all the chasing after them when they start moving it will come back! :dohh: I am sorry you are in a bad mood but just think this might be it i will be sending you and all the other ladies still out there trying some :dust::dust::dust: Maybe this is a good thing with these symptoms also with more progesterone you will be more constipated i got the fiber gummies and those seem to help!!! I take them every day i stay pretty regular and my tummy doesn't get so bloated!


----------



## ilovepiano

I finally manages to go to the loo... Sorry if tmi. What I'm getting is sharp needle like pains in my left hand side. I really wish I could do some sort of scan to see if there's hope.


----------



## joeys3453

piano how are you doing???

How is everyone else doing in here? I finally created a pregnancy journal so i can post pictures and stuff. I will be watching everyone in here and hope you are all doing well!!!!:hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi joeys, I'm ok just feeling very bloated and my bb s hurt like never before. It's like they're bruised! I hope this is a good sign not just the progesterone pessaries.


----------



## onebumpplease

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks! My bbs seem to have doubled in size and weight! Do you think it's the progesterone pessaries? They have been tender since iui but not this much! And I usually feel them filling up about 4 days prior to af not a whole week (at least that's how it was lately)


----------



## joeys3453

well it is sounding promising but yet the progesterone can do that too! :dohh: are you going to test early at all?


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol you've just mirrored my thoughts! Not fair! Haha! 

Not testing too early. Af is expected on thursday 5th but I think I ll test on wednesday that should be 14dpo ie 14dpiui. Fingers crossed please ladies !


----------



## ilovepiano

Update, i'm a bit discouraged this morning. so yesterday i couldn't even sleep with the movement in my belly and aching bbs. today they're deflated. Who took the filling??? Spill the beans :D anyway, i hope this is not a bad sign. they don't seem to hurt more than a normal AF cycle. i can't wait for these 5 days to be over.... sigh!

Update 2: well during the day bbs started to hurt again and I'm having cramps, very uncomfortable ones! I wonder what this is! It's certainly too early for af!


----------



## onebumpplease

:shrug: I just hope there is a :bfp: waiting for you!


----------



## ilovepiano

I hope so, when I texted my doc she said it s ok (about the cramping) :shrug:


----------



## wookie130

It COULD be the progesterone pessaries, ilovepiano. But....but, but, but...:dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

Wookie that's what I'm thinking as I never had all these symptoms before! How uncomfortable! Cramps seem to have stopped today. Phew!


----------



## ilovepiano

Ok ladies, it's the morning of day 11 after iui, I know it's early but I tested and it's another :bfn: at least I have now an indication... I'm feeling too normal in between progesterone effects so I had already lost hope. Now it's four more days waiting for the :witch:


My prize of consolation: I know that the medications are working well.... Ugh!


----------



## onebumpplease

Booooo, hope its just a shy bro.


----------



## ilovepiano

I wish it was so onebump but I think it's true. I don't really want to think about another cycle with medicines and side effects!


I ll only know the definite truth on Thursday when af should make her grand appearance.


----------



## joeys3453

piano how is it going?:hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

I'm doing ok but have cramps and have a weird feeling like I ve got fever or something like that. My head feels funny and I ve just had a nap so it's not like I need to rest/sleep. :shrug: we'll see. Only time will tell. Tks for asking Joeys xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Update: I am slightly feverish. Going to gp. And I'm also spotting dark brown, so I'm pretty sure I'm getting my period tomorrow. The wait is over. Iui #1 failed. I don t know if I ll try it again. I ll have to decide if it's worth doing it over again :(


----------



## joeys3453

piano - :hugs::hugs: i am sorry! don't give up. usually with IUI's it can take more than a few before it works! stay strong girl it will happen!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks joeys for your words, I'm just not looking forward to the side effects...


----------



## ilovepiano

Ugh! I'm having a slow coach of a period......! Move it AF!


----------



## joeys3453

it is ok piano i remember with taking the meds your whole body was messed up. I remember i think it was the first month of the meds and my period was the worst i have ever had and such a heavy flow:blush:


----------



## ilovepiano

Well at least it's not heavy and not even painful. Thank god for that. I ve had enough cramps to last me for 3 more periods lol!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Big :hugs: Piano

As IUI is the closest to natural conception and therefore the least effective statistically over here they give you three goes on the NHS so don't lose hope yet Hun, Would you consider IVF? I know it is more expensive though.. Xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

I don't know if we ll consider IVF. It s already hard as it is, IVF is more aggressive and doc hinted that we don't need itat this stage. We ll see what happens.


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh gosh! i realised that in a week i'll be 35...! will i be able to post here just the same? time flies!

By the way, i'm on my 4th Clomid tablet, 5th and last one tomorrow. The effects were not so bad this time, maybe the evening primrose oil vitamins are really making wonders in my case!


----------



## joeys3453

piano happy early birthday!!! and don't worry i got pregnant after my 35th bday. But we also did IVF. But we did 11 or 12 IUI's before so stay strong. Just remember it will all be worth it in the end cause now i am pregnant with twins and will have them before i turn 36!


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks joeys! Did you manage to get pregnant on yr first IVF? I wish it wasn't so expensive!


----------



## joeys3453

yes we were lucky to get pregnant on our first IVF try we put 2 eggs back in on 5 day transfer. And to our surprise they both took!:thumbup: Yes it is expensive have you checked with insurance i can't remember?:dohh:


----------



## wookie130

My $0.02 on IVF...if you REALLY want a baby, and you can scrape up the money, give it a try, by all means. I know it's hard with the injections, and tests, etc., etc., but it has worked so well for so many couples...and if it DOES produce a child, it's more than worth the money.


----------



## ilovepiano

I know wookie but I don't have the money. We ll see what happens first. Here ivf legislation is still being debated. Apparently they want the first three times to be free. Let's hope so!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano it's meant to be free the first three times over here too.. but most trusts only give IVF free the first time (so I guess anything is a bonus) shame about work etc or you could have stayed with someone over here for a while (someonee who lives in an area with three free shots) :haha: Not sure how long you would have to do it for.. anyways! Hope this cycle works now your body has been shown what to do :hugs: xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Yes tink, even the side effects of clomid have been milder this time.

Today it was my last one for this cycle. Not looking forward to the shot as I ll start feeling all sorts of things.. . But looking forward to the ultrasound to see how many follicles I ll have. Last time I had 4 (all gone to waste :( )


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thats brilliant xx


----------



## joeys3453

either way piano i will pray for you and send you some :babydust: your way!!! keep your head up it will work out one way or another!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks Joeys xx :)


----------



## ilovepiano

Soo, i'm very very tired today. i have had the trigger shot yesterday, so this could be a side effect but i also did not sleep well during the night. i kept tossing and turning and waking up...

Anyway IUI #2 scheduled for today. what's funny is that i have no other symptoms from Ovitrelle. last time i had like a tummy full of gas, this time only a little on and off and nothing else. it's more off than on. i hope we're still in time! However, last time i had 4 follicles, this time only 2 about the same size! I'll keep you posted. Anyone else in the house today? It seems this thread is sleeping lol! 

and this is my last day posting as a 34yr old.... :(


----------



## joeys3453

ilovepiano said:


> Soo, i'm very very tired today. i have had the trigger shot yesterday, so this could be a side effect but i also did not sleep well during the night. i kept tossing and turning and waking up...
> 
> Anyway IUI #2 scheduled for today. what's funny is that i have no other symptoms from Ovitrelle. last time i had like a tummy full of gas, this time only a little on and off and nothing else. it's more off than on. i hope we're still in time! However, last time i had 4 follicles, this time only 2 about the same size! I'll keep you posted. Anyone else in the house today? It seems this thread is sleeping lol!
> 
> and this is my last day posting as a 34yr old.... :(

piano good luck!!!! i hope this one works!!! remember sometimes IUI's can take a few more times than like IVF. So keep your hopes up! Also are you taking clomid? Well all it takes is 1 egg so keeping my FX for you! 

Oh yes happy early birthdya. Are you leaving this post and where are you going? I am 35 when i was still posting in here.


----------



## ilovepiano

Well if I have the permission I ll still post here. Don t know where else as I don't feel like starting my own journal/thread.


----------



## joeys3453

oh yes just stay here. i think that is what most people do anyways. Yes i never wanted to start my own journal until i was pregnant. So don't worry about that!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Well if I have the permission I ll still post here. Don t know where else as I don't feel like starting my own journal/thread.


----------



## ilovepiano

Ok so you ll see me here again. I ll do my best not to whine in these two weeks, but it hurts, it hurts, it hurts! Anyways, soon standing up. Glad it's over, more pleasures to come :/


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Happy birthday for tomorrow Piano and good luck with this cycle. Feel free to post in my journal if you need to chat xxxx


----------



## babybemine

On cd 34 and no AF!! Two BFN's before CD 31 so not sure what is going on.......hoping it is just a slow bfp. Keeping my fx.


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck babybemine!


Thanks Tink!


----------



## babybemine

Took an afternoon poas with a BFN yesterday and then an AM wee today with another BFN. cd 35 today. One more stick to wee on and then I have to sneak out and buy some more. These last two sticks I wee'ed on were store brand 5 days before missed period and I am well over that and it is still a BFN so I am not sure when AF is going to show.


----------



## ilovepiano

Babybemine any news? 

As for me, I'm doing quite good this cycle. No aches or pains apart for a couple of days after iui. I'm just constantly hungry lol! Freaking progesterone pessaries!


----------



## babybemine

AF got me on CD40

Onto my next cycle.

Using Femara, another HSG, trigger and IUI. FX that they all do there magic and things work for us.


----------



## ilovepiano

Babybemine, a 39 day cycle!! wow! that's very long!

As for me i'm still hanging in the 2w limbo, but doing fine apart from sudden hunger pains, and achey bbs! next tuesday is my due AF day, let's see....


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Not long now Piano :hugs:

Are you waiting until Tuesday? :hugs: xx


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: Tink, yes Tuesday or Wednesday. if i don't get it on Tuesday i'll text my doc as i'm usually spot-on.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

You'll def get an answer one way or the other as there is no spitting whether you ovulated. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

tinkerbellsie said:


> You'll def get an answer one way or the other as there is no spitting whether you ovulated. :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Yes no doubt about that for sure!


----------



## GeekChic

I haven't post for months, but was on this thread back in the days before i turned 34, just popped by to give an update. 
After all tests showed up pretty normal, but nothing after 2 years of trying, the Dr declared us unexplained and said the next step was IVF, but we'd have to wait another year! By then I was 'soon to be 36 and starting to PANIC' so after taking inositol for a few months to no avail we bit the bullet and went down the self funded route. We had ICSI with 5 day blastocyst culture and monitoring on the Eeva system to help choose the best one to transfer, all extra costs but in for a penny, in for a pound eh?
We went to Bourne Hall near Cambridge and the experience was fantastic, finally feeling like someone could do something to help us. The drugs were all fine, became a dab hand at injecting myself, got through egg collection just on a local, one ibuprofen and gas & air, 15 eggs collected and I felt great. Then the nerve wracking started, next day the embryologist called to say only 4 had been suitable for the procedure eep! The others were a gruesome sounding assortment of immature, giants, dark, degraded and vacuolated, bit of a shock, but at the same time maybe the explanation we'd been searching for. 

Back to the fantastic four, all had fertilised so 5 day culture was still on, cue another 3 days of anxiety and phone calls to the clinic to check up on them. By day 4 the nerves started to settle, transfer was going to happen, we'd done our best, fate would now decide. 

Out of the fantastic four, we had a 5AA, a 5AB, a lower score blasto and the other one, that had sort of gone a bit wrong on day 2. The 5AA was selected & transferred then we went home and rested up for a bit, but went back to work the next day and somehow the next week slid past, then 4 days before the blood test I swelled up big time. It seemed late onset OHSS had struck, felt terrible, but start to raise hopes in me I'd been trying to keep in check. 

Had the blood test Wednesday 2nd October, they did it right then and I went for some breakfast while I waited for the result. 45 minutes later I was called back for the result, the nurse showed me into a room, is that good or bad, no this must be just what they do. It was good news, anything over 50 is positive and we measured 170, big sigh of relief. 

People have described it as an emotional rollercoaster, but although scary they're usually over pretty quick, I liken it more to an epic horse race where just getting round the course is an achievement. In the Grand National of IF I felt like we'd cleared another huge fence and were onto a straight, still not over the finish but still in the running. Next fence is the 7wk viability scan at the end of the month, it's a big one but we'll give it our best go.


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Geek, I haven't been in here for absolutely AGES and when I pop back, what should I find! An amazing BFP story! :bfp: :cloud9: I'm sending you all my positive vibes for a happy and healthy little baby in there. It's been a long old road getting to this point but you're here, you did it! All happy and healthy babies start off in that early days worrysome first tri. Stay positive, eat right and stay hydrated and send as much love down to the 5AA as you've got!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## wookie130

Geek, WOW!!! I have everything crossed that this is the one (or two?)!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## aleja

Hi girls I haven't posted in this thread for over a year I think. It must have fallen off my subscribed lists as I couldn't find it for ages . Anyway I noticed some old familiar names - wookie and Coconuts! I can see you girls are mummy's now that is lovely news x

And congrats to Geekgirl, I remember you back in the day too!!

As for me I had an equally difficult Lttc story - I ended up doing an ICSI cycle and finally fell pregnant with a frozen embryo. After a very easy pregnancy I had a lovely little baby boy Marlon. He is now 11 weeks and a real sweetheart .

Although I don't recognise most of you ladies now as it's been too long This thread was a life saver at times . I'd like to wish all the 34 yr olds all the best with ttc.. It'd great to think most I did have gone on to be pregnant x


----------



## Coconuts

ALEJA!!!!! WOOOOOOOOT!!!! Congrats on your little boy! That's so wonderful!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
Coming up to 3 months - I read somewhere that every 3 months you get / notice a big change. You do. Laughs smiles giggles more wakeful times. Enjoy every moment. 

Big congrats again!


----------



## joeys3453

congrats on the bfp's ladies that is awesome!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Aleja- WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Huge congrats to you on your son!!!!!


----------



## Jazavac

Congrats on your son, aleja!

And big congrats to you, too, GeekChic!


----------



## aleja

Oh thank you ladies! 
Jazavac you are here too!! 
Congratulations on your boy- Almost 1!! 

Coconuts, yes things seem to be getting better and easier now Marlon is 3 months. I can barely remember the first few weeks! Lol
Anyone planning on no 2??


----------



## babybemine

10 dpo. Time is going by. BB's fuller. Been cramping a bit today which was a little weird feeling. Have been battling with heartburn, and stuffiness and being cranky the last few days. Had a migraine today.


----------



## Coconuts

All good signs Babybe!!!! When will you test?????????? Eeeeeeek!

Aleja, I found my number 2 switch flipped just recently. I was with Gaia one morning and almost said out loud, I want another one! She's just so great! The practicalities of 2 close in age is a big scary but I'll deal with it.

One problem - still no AF...... come on you biotch!


----------



## babybemine

Had a BFN on 10dpo and now today woke up to some bleeding. Hope it is not AF as it is too early for it,


----------



## Coconuts

FXD the bleeding / spotting stops and that bfn changes its mind :dust:


----------



## babybemine

Looks like AF is here. Waiting on blood test results to start new cycle.


----------



## DHime

So sorry bbm. I wish it werent so. :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

I haven't posted here in ages...but have been keeping up reading all the posts. It's gone awfully quiet here...how is everyone doing?


----------

